# Biken im Deister [Teil 4]



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Thomas (21. Oktober 2010)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (21. Oktober 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Der erste Snowride der Saison von Mt Altissimo (2070m) wurde heute erfolgreich auf dem oberen Teil des 601er durchgeführt.


 

......... coooooooooool .......


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Oktober 2010)

hej waren doch noch garnicht 5000+ beiträge ????


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2010)

Dafür folgt auf [Teil 3] ja auch Teil 3


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dafür folgt auf [Teil 3] ja auch Teil 3




wir sagen einfach wieder quen bescheid. der macht dann wieder teil 4 daraus  

@ quen 

bitte in teil 4 ändern 

danke


----------



## blumully (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jungs,
ich werde Morgen Nachmittag eine kleine Feierabendrunde drehen wollen. Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## matzinski (22. Oktober 2010)

Frühschicht Sonntag BB 9:00. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## kai_sl (22. Oktober 2010)

@Matze: 

Kann leider nicht  hab übers WE unsere große Firmenparty in FFM 
freu mich aber schon aufs nächste Mal mit Euch


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Oktober 2010)

Mich haben am WE die Schergen eines hannöverschen Keksmoguls voll im Griff. Am Samstag könnte ich ab 16:00 und am Sonntag ab 14:00. Da sitzt ihr sicher schon alle wieder aufm Sofa


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Oktober 2010)

this it what we need :
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/76837/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Oktober 2010)

Fight anglizsme!
Say it in german 

Trockenheit wäre schon der Hammer.

Habe mich heute auf einer spontanen Feierabendrunde abgelegt, weil das VR an einem HAUPTWEG im Modder stecken blieb. 
Perdekuss tut mehr weh als der Faceplant am Dornröschen


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Oktober 2010)

was machst du auch so gefährliche sachen und befährst die hauptwege


----------



## fabiansen (23. Oktober 2010)

no pain-no gain
try it again
fight germanism
ride on


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Oktober 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> was machst du auch so gefährliche sachen und befährst die hauptwege



Ist doch so Vorschrift


----------



## Deistertommy (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
wer sich heute langweilt und nichts vor hat, der sei herzlichst ins Capitol eingeladen.
Ab 22:50 Uhr.
Gruß Tommy


----------



## firefighter76 (23. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ist doch so Vorschrift



drauf gesch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. Oktober 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht Sonntag BB 9:00. Wer kommt mit?


ich


----------



## matzinski (23. Oktober 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> ich


----------



## Dease (23. Oktober 2010)

Oberer Teil Frank ist z.Z. nicht mehr fahrbar. Auch den Weg daneben ist zum Teil nicht mehr fahrbar.

Auf der neuen Linie an der Heisterburg lag alles voll mit Stöcken und Baumstämmen. Nicht nur vereinzelte, sondern meist ein ganzer Haufen. Zum Teil auch an gefährlichen Stellen. Zum Beispiel in der ersten Steilabfahrt an der Achterbahn! Sah man erst nachdem man oben über die Kuppe rüber war! Die haben dort dann auch gleich mehrere dicke Äste hingelegt, damit man auch ja nicht so einfach rüber fahren kann.


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Oktober 2010)

Du hast vergessen von dem bösen Förster zu berichten, der uns nicht über seinen Hof (der Landesforsten) fahren lassen hat. 
(Stand mit ausgebreiteten Armen vor uns)


----------



## Brook (23. Oktober 2010)

Hey meine Lieben, wer kann mir noch mal bezüglich der Helmhalterung für den "Chinaböller" einen Tipp geben ... das Ding muss auf den Kopf, gibbet gar keine Frage!


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Oktober 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Du hast vergessen von dem bösen Förster zu berichten, der uns nicht über seinen Hof (der Landesforsten) fahren lassen hat.
> (Stand mit ausgebreiteten Armen vor uns)
> __________________
> deisterfreun.de
> *Immernoch ohne Aufkleber....*



ich hab schon einen , Daese: die Schrift muss event. größer, sonst fahren die alle so dicht auf 

P.S event. sollten wir die Trailinfos mal in der IG sammeln, damit die Vollpfosten nicht gleich wieder loslegen


----------



## Dease (23. Oktober 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Hey meine Lieben, wer kann mir noch mal bezüglich der Helmhalterung für den "Chinaböller" einen Tipp geben ... das Ding muss auf den Kopf, gibbet gar keine Frage!



Die Halterung von der Tesla Lupine passt.


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. Oktober 2010)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich hab schon einen , Daese: die Schrift muss event. größer, sonst fahren die alle so dicht auf
> 
> P.S event. sollten wir die Trailinfos mal in der IG sammeln, damit die Vollpfosten nicht gleich wieder loslegen



Ok, hab die Signatur geändert


----------



## Skyjet (23. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> this it what we need :
> http://www.pinkbike.com/video/76837/




stimmt  die haben ja mehr air time als alles andere 
Man könnte ja die "legalen" Strecken nach diesem Vorbild anlegen.....


----------



## instinctless (24. Oktober 2010)

threadthema und trailbau.

hallöchen,ich wollte hier mal ne kleine Diskussion anregen zum Thema Deister und Trailbau. Da wir Biker ja nach wie vor mehr oder weniger geduldet werden sollten nach Jahren des Krieges zwischen Gemeinden,Förstern,Jagdpächtern und Bikern mal eine gemeinsage Lösung erarbeitet werden. Da wir Biker laut deutschen Recht das Gesetz übertreten, ist es auch an uns den Hassern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen und vielleicht auch mal zu versuchen nicht immer wieder Öl ins Feuer zu giessen. Gesten wie die Reinigung des Steines oder Entschuldigungen wegen beschädigter Stolleneingänge sind schön und gut aber geht es doch prinzipiell um etwas ganz anderes, nämlich darum das wir uns auf fremden Privatgrundstücken vergnügen und das ohne Erlaubnis. Das tut jeder Pilzepflücker und Wanderer im Deister sicher auch, nur fangen letztere nicht an Doubles,Tables Northshoredrops usw. dort aufzubauen.

Ich denke das ich auch das größte immer wieder hochkochende Problem, das ständig die Trails umgebaut oder erweitert werden. Ich bin der Meinung der Deister hat mehr als genug Trails und es ist sicher für jede Art von Biker etwas passendes dabei. Es sollten nicht ständig neue Sachen gebaut werden sondern vorhandene gepflegt werden.

Nehme man mal den Ü-30, wo vor gut drei Wochen ein mächtiger Table am Einstieg des zweiten Abschnitts hingebaut wurde. Die Menschen die da gebaut haben sind mit Autos dort angerückt und hatten offensichtlich gut was vor. Das waren erwachsene Menschen um die 30. Ich frage mich ernsthaft ob denen jemand ins Hirn geschissen hat. Wenn Kinder im Deister Kicker bauen ist das eine Sache. Aber mit nem Bautrupp anzurücken um Dinge zu bauen für die man schon fast ne Baugenehmigung braucht ist ne andere. Die Thematik das neulich 30 Mann den Grabweg saniert haben bzw. dort eine neue Sprunganlage eingeweiht haben will ich jetzt mal nicht ansprechen.

Man sollte sich ernsthaft überlegen wie man mit den Grundstückseignern einen Konsenz findet so das alle zufrieden sind. Das geht aber nicht solange sich Deppen auf MTBs im Deister bewegen. Man sollte also vielleicht mal einen Verein gründen oder zumindest eine Interessengemeinschaft und vorab schwarze Schafe aussortieren. Dann sollte man beim Trailbau berücksichtigen ob Wanderwege kreuzen oder Wildschongebiete oder Ruhezohnen durchquert werden. Das sind alles Faktoren die wenn man sie vorab ausschliesst auch sicher auf Gehör beim einen oder anderen Pächter stoßen lassen. Ich denke wenn man die Sache anders angeht könnte man sicher auch Unterstützung bekommen aber so wie es jetzt und in den letzten Jahren im Deister abläuft ist das alles andere als produktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (24. Oktober 2010)

instinctless nicht ganz up-to-date...? Also mit Öl und Feuer immer vorsichtig hantieren.


----------



## maxxis95 (24. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> threadthema und trailbau.
> 
> hallöchen,ich wollte hier mal ne kleine Diskussion anregen zum Thema Deister und Trailbau. Da wir Biker ja nach wie vor mehr oder weniger geduldet werden sollten nach Jahren des Krieges zwischen Gemeinden,Förstern,Jagdpächtern und Bikern mal eine gemeinsage Lösung erarbeitet werden. Da wir Biker laut deutschen Recht das Gesetz übertreten, ist es auch an uns den Hassern den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen und vielleicht auch mal zu versuchen nicht immer wieder Öl ins Feuer zu giessen. Gesten wie die Reinigung des Steines oder Entschuldigungen wegen beschädigter Stolleneingänge sind schön und gut aber geht es doch prinzipiell um etwas ganz anderes, nämlich darum das wir uns auf fremden Privatgrundstücken vergnügen und das ohne Erlaubnis. Das tut jeder Pilzepflücker und Wanderer im Deister sicher auch, nur fangen letztere nicht an Doubles,Tables Northshoredrops usw. dort aufzubauen.
> 
> ...


fährst du auch im deister???? oder nur auf den forstwegen??
auserdem wie meinst du sind die trails sonst entstanden?
meinst du die förster bauen die oder es wird da hin gezaubert???
macht es dir nicht auch spass im deister zu fahren.
auserdem gibt es eine IG schon.


----------



## instinctless (24. Oktober 2010)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> fährst du auch im deister???? oder nur auf den forstwegen??
> auserdem wie meinst du sind die trails sonst entstanden?
> meinst du die förster bauen die oder es wird da hin gezaubert???
> macht es dir nicht auch spass im deister zu fahren.
> auserdem gibt es eine IG schon.



Also ich behaupte mal die trails sind vorwiegend durch wanderer angelegt worden.die sprunganlsgen durch fahrer.möglicherweise gibt natürlich auch tails die durch wildes querfeldein fahren entstehen,aber die werden dann vermutlich von leuten wie dir angelegt.


----------



## bastis (24. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> Also ich behaupte mal die trails sind vorwiegend durch wanderer angelegt worden.die sprunganlsgen durch fahrer.möglicherweise gibt natürlich auch tails die durch wildes querfeldein fahren entstehen,aber die werden dann vermutlich von leuten wie dir angelegt.



woooow, welch ein schwachsinn! wenn es dir nicht passt was im desiter abgeht, wäre es sinnvoll wenn du woanders fährst oder einfach alles seinen lauf lässt! ich behaupte das es so wie es im moment läuft schon sehr gut funktioniert und das ist wirklich schön.. !


----------



## Jennfa (24. Oktober 2010)

Streit bringt doch hier niemanden weiter. Die Ziele sind doch dieselben und es läuft doch momentan alles in eine positive Richtung. Hättest du dich vorher besser informiert, also Kontakt zu einigen Deisterfreunden oder anderen Bikern im Deister gehabt die mit der Thematik vertraut sind, hättest du das sicherlich hier nicht so geschrieben. Viele deiner Aussagen entsprechen leider überhaupt nicht der Wahrheit. 
Zudem ist Querfeldeinwandern auch nicht legal und die Geschichte der Trails ist dir wohl auch nicht geläufig. Nicht schlimm, schließ dich doch mal einer Gruppe hier an, dann können wir dich aufklären !


----------



## zoomie (24. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> Also ich behaupte mal die trails sind vorwiegend durch wanderer angelegt worden.die sprunganlsgen durch fahrer.möglicherweise gibt natürlich auch tails die durch wildes querfeldein fahren entstehen,aber die werden dann vermutlich von leuten wie dir angelegt.




Bist Du'n Freund von  Hamster30plus  ?


----------



## exto (24. Oktober 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Bist Du'n Freund von  Hamster30plus  ?



 strike


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Oktober 2010)

hey... das Wetter ist doch noch gar nicht sooo schlecht. Hebt euch den Quatsch doch für die saure Gurken Zeit auf


----------



## Torben. (24. Oktober 2010)

@ instinctless
wenn mich eins aufreg dann sind es leute wie du die das mund aufmachen obwohl sie keine ahnung haben ! alle trails im deister wurden *nicht* von wanderen platgetreten sondern von bikern angelegt!!!

weiterhin stehen wir (die biker) seit einem jahr in verhandlungen mit der staatsforst und der region hannover und es kurz davor das wir strecken bekommen

Also das nächste mal besser informieren bevor du die finger über die tastatur fliegen läst. 
mache eine tour mit leuten die wissen wie der hase "fährt" und las dich aufklären 

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (24. Oktober 2010)

mann O mann 

jetzt bin ich mal wieder ein paar tage im Ausland und es gibt  teil 4 !!

Außerdem  Leute die keine Ahnung(bzw Fakten )haben und groß rumtönen.
Mach Dich mal mit den wirklichen Fakten vertraut oder triff mal einige der Deisterfreun.de beim Biken,dann weißt du was los ist.Solche äußerungen helfen absoluten keinem....ende.


So,mal sehen ob nächste Woche wieder zum Biken komme,ev.Roudy,Sören...hardtailrunde...


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> mann O mann
> 
> jetzt bin ich mal wieder ein paar tage im Ausland und es gibt  teil 4 !!
> 
> ...



Moin,

dann muss ich mal jemanden in CLP anrufen das er Dich mal ordentlich beschäftigen soll!

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## schappi (24. Oktober 2010)

Freut ihr euch denn schon alle auf den Saison Ende Stammtisch???

Bin gespannt wer dieses Jahr den Köpperpokal bekommt!
Exto vergiss bloß nicht den Pokal am 12. mitzubringen und entstaub ihm bitte 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## njoerd (24. Oktober 2010)

Könnt ihr mir mal eben weiterhelfen, ich finde den Link für die Fernostlampe nicht mehr.


----------



## tom de la zett (24. Oktober 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal eben weiterhelfen, ich finde den Link für die Fernostlampe nicht mehr.



die... http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149 ?


----------



## Dease (24. Oktober 2010)

Oder Du probierst die 3fach Fackel:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36018

Die sollte noch mal ein bisschen heller sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (24. Oktober 2010)

alles klar danke Jungs. Hab schon eine davon, aber eine allein bringts nicht so finde ich, also wollte ich mir noch eine 2te bestellen.


----------



## taifun (24. Oktober 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> dann muss ich mal jemanden in CLP anrufen das er Dich mal ordentlich beschäftigen soll!
> 
> ...



Du spinnst wohl....war gerade lang genug unterwegs in holland und belgien....du drückst dich ja nur...;-)


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Oktober 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir mal eben weiterhelfen, ich finde den Link für die Fernostlampe nicht mehr.



Und schonmal in der Preiskalkulation den Zoll mit berechnen,
mich hats jetzt auch erwischt.
Nen Kumpel vor ca. 3 Wochen auch


----------



## njoerd (24. Oktober 2010)

wie viel war das noch gleich?


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Oktober 2010)

Hab se noch nicht abgeholt. Aber es dürften ca. 10 Euronen sein.
Ist auch meine 2., die 1. ist direkt angekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Oktober 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Du spinnst wohl....war gerade lang genug unterwegs in holland und belgien....du drückst dich ja nur...;-)



Vorm Radfahren oder vorm Arbeiten?


----------



## jaamaa (24. Oktober 2010)

@instinctless

Ich habe wirklich gedacht, deine Entgleisungen in den anderen Threads waren nur stümperhafte Ausrutscher. Das dem nicht so ist, sondern mir nicht näher bekannte Gründe dafür verantwortlich sein müssen, untermauerst du wieder einmal mit diesem katastrophalen Beitrag.


----------



## Scott865 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Frühschichter,
hier mal ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mich.
Ich denkmal das ich nächsten Sonntag wieder mit von der Partie bin.


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Freut ihr euch denn schon alle auf den Saison Ende Stammtisch???
> 
> Bin gespannt wer dieses Jahr den Köpperpokal bekommt!
> Exto vergiss bloß nicht den Pokal am 12. mitzubringen und entstaub ihm bitte
> ...



Wie, entstauben?

Den nehm' ich jeden Abend mit zum Kuscheln in's Bett. Da setzt sich kein Staub an 

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, gibt's ja zwei Nominierte für den Pokal, die dann in geheimer Abstimmung gekürt werden. Schick du (oder Sören) mir doch mal ne kurze PN mit den Köpperumständen. Nicht, dass ich die massiven Goldplatten für den Sockel noch falsch gravieren lasse...

Oder soll ich Namen und Daten doch lieber in Diamant einlegen lassen. Ich bin gaaanz unsicher


----------



## matzinski (25. Oktober 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Hallo Frühschichter,
> hier mal ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mich.
> Ich denkmal das ich nächsten Sonntag wieder mit von der Partie bin.


Er lebt noch, nicht zu fassen. Da freuen wir uns . Ich werde nächsten Sonntag leider aussetzen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. Oktober 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Hallo Frühschichter,
> hier mal ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mich.
> Ich denkmal das ich nächsten Sonntag wieder mit von der Partie bin.


Wir wähnten dich schon im Winterschlaf...  ich bin kommenden Sonntag am Start 9:00h BB


----------



## Brook (25. Oktober 2010)

Kennt / hat jemand eine bessere Halterung als diese hier???


----------



## instinctless (25. Oktober 2010)

bastis schrieb:


> woooow, welch ein schwachsinn! wenn es dir nicht passt was im desiter abgeht, wäre es sinnvoll wenn du woanders fährst oder einfach alles seinen lauf lässt! ich behaupte das es so wie es im moment läuft schon sehr gut funktioniert und das ist wirklich schön.. !



man merkt du hast die intelligenz nicht gerade in die wiege gelegt bekommen. das was im deister passiert ist nach wie vor illegal.

biken abseits der wege (landfriedensbruch)
trailbau auf privatem grund (landfriedensbruch)
sprunganlagenbau auf privatem grund (landfriedensbruch, evtl. sogar bau ohne baurecht und genehmigung) könnte im schlimmsten fall sogar noch nen bußgeld vonner baubehörde geben.

menschen denen sowas prinzipiell egal ist sollten sich meiner meinung nach vom deister fernhalten.

ich wollte hier eine diskussion anregen um probleme zu bewältigen und nicht um mich mit amöben zu streiten.


----------



## instinctless (25. Oktober 2010)

was für vollspasties seid ihr deisterfreunde eigentlich? es gab nicht eine konstruktive antwort, stattdessen nur beleidigungen. auf dieses niveau kann ich mich aber durchaus auch herablassen, vielleicht versteht mich der ein oder andere dann besser.

jetzt lese ich hier das es verhandlungen und wohl bald strecken gibt, glauben tue ich das nicht ansatzweise da ihr wie ich euren antworten entnehmen kann offensichtlich null diplomatisches geschick besitzt. wenn dem so wäre hättet ihr mit sicherheit schon seit einiger zeit offizielle strecken.

sicher stecke ich in dem thema deister nicht so drin wie manch einer von euch. ich wohne auch nicht in der näheren umgebung fahre aber oft dorthin. ich kenne lediglich die infos aus der einschlägigen presse und die berichtet nichts gutes über mtb fahrer im deister.
wie wärs also mal wenn ihr nicht nur klug********n würdet sondern auch mal aktuelle informationen weiter verbreitet anstatt menschen wie mir die ernsthaft an einem konsenz interessiert sind die motivation zu zerstören.

Aber da ihr ja eh alles besser wisst,ziehe ich mich aus der Diskussion wieder zurück und wünsche euch weiter viel Erfolg beim illegalen handeln.


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2010)

Ganz alter Spruch: " Wie man in den Wald ruft..."

Kennst du bestimmt.

Dein aktuelles Problem ist die Art, wie du hier aufgetreten bist. Du hast dir nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, den Fred hier zu lesen, geschweige denn, noch nähere Info's zu bekommen, sondern bist hier großkotzig mit Weisheiten angetreten, die von vorn bis hinten und von links nach rechts bereits durchgekaut wurden.

Wie gesagt: Es gibt umfangreiche Aktivitäten, die zum Teil hier ausgiebig beschrieben und besprochen wurden, zum Teil aufgrund gegenseitiger Absprachen noch nicht öffentlich diskutiert werden.

Du kannst dir ja mal überlegen, ob du vielleicht noch mal anders an die Sache rangehen willst (dazu gab's ein Paar sehr wohlmeinende Tips und Einladungen). Ansonsten würd ich mal sagen, wenn DASS HIER deine Art war, "ernsthaft an einem Konsens interessiert" zu sein, kannst du (mindestens) mich mal...


----------



## bastis (25. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> man merkt du hast die intelligenz nicht gerade in die wiege gelegt bekommen. das was im deister passiert ist nach wie vor illegal.
> 
> biken abseits der wege (landfriedensbruch)
> trailbau auf privatem grund (landfriedensbruch)
> ...



man sollte sich bessere infos holen! mehr sage ich nicht dazu!



instinctless schrieb:


> was für vollspasties seid ihr deisterfreunde eigentlich? es gab nicht eine konstruktive antwort, stattdessen nur beleidigungen. auf dieses niveau kann ich mich aber durchaus auch herablassen, vielleicht versteht mich der ein oder andere dann besser.
> 
> jetzt lese ich hier das es verhandlungen und wohl bald strecken gibt, glauben tue ich das nicht ansatzweise da ihr wie ich euren antworten entnehmen kann offensichtlich null diplomatisches geschick besitzt. wenn dem so wäre hättet ihr mit sicherheit schon seit einiger zeit offizielle strecken.
> 
> ...




wie du schon sagtest gibt es leute die es besser wissen! wenn man keine ahnung hat.. einfach mal die .. die presse schreibt natürlich nur die wahrheit und ist selbstverständlich über alles informiert, deswegen solltest du dich vieleicht an die presse halten, denken das alles illegal ist und dich aus dem deister fernhalten! ich denke solche mtb ler braucht keiner!

und wie schon gesagt wurdest du sogar eingeladen, und mit vernünftigen worten gebeten dich zu informieren! schwach von dir!

stefan hat gemeint du bist ein ganz korrekter, stefan ist mein freund und ich dachte er hat recht.. aba hier bist in meinen augen gerade du der grösste dulli...

*ein appel an die deister freunde, es ist geil das wieder alles so halbwegs normal läuft im deister und das es echt mal wieder spass macht dort zu fahren, wenn einen sogar die förster ansprechen und sagen guten morgen heute schon so früh da..  hammer *

ride hard ride free


----------



## bastis (25. Oktober 2010)

wer interesse hat:

IG:

Freeride Hannover/Deister


----------



## toschi (25. Oktober 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Oder Du probierst die 3fach Fackel:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36018
> 
> Die sollte noch mal ein bisschen heller sein.


Dreifachfackel nix gut, die Halterung zu schwach, wackelt wie Lämmerschwanz, muss mit großem Gummi unterstützt werden dann funktioniert besser.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Oktober 2010)

Dreifachfackel = super.....  sitzt wie Bombe und ließ sich nichtmal vom Wurzelgerappel im Harz beeindrucken. 
@ Toschi: vlt. hast du das falsche Gummi genommen oder dein Lenker ist zu glatt. Skyjet hatte das gleiche Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2010)

toschi schrieb:


> Dreifachfackel nix gut, die Halterung zu schwach, wackelt wie Lämmerschwanz, muss mit großem Gummi unterstützt werden dann funktioniert besser.





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dreifachfackel = super.....  sitzt wie Bombe und ließ sich nichtmal vom Wurzelgerappel im Harz beeindrucken.
> @ Toschi: vlt. hast du das falsche Gummi genommen oder dein Lenker ist zu glatt. Skyjet hatte das gleiche Problem.



Ich weise noch mal gaaanz leise auf die Firma AY UP Lighting-Systems hin


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> ...ziehe ich mich aus der Diskussion wieder zurück ....



endlich...das wurde auch Zeit...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Oktober 2010)

Hat heute oder morgen abend jemand Lust auf illegale Handlungen, sprich Fahrradfahren mit nicht StvO konformer Beleuchtung? -> IG


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> Aber da ihr ja eh alles besser wisst,ziehe ich mich aus der Diskussion wieder zurück und wünsche euch weiter viel Erfolg beim illegalen handeln.




Besser ist das...

Dein hässliches Bike merk ich mir.Das kann man auf den Trails besser ausdiskutieren wenn du sie mal wieder illegal befährst


----------



## schappi (25. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> was für vollspasties seid ihr deisterfreunde eigentlich? es gab nicht eine konstruktive antwort, stattdessen nur beleidigungen. auf dieses niveau kann ich mich aber durchaus auch herablassen, vielleicht versteht mich der ein oder andere dann besser.
> 
> jetzt lese ich hier das es verhandlungen und wohl bald strecken gibt, glauben tue ich das nicht ansatzweise da ihr wie ich euren antworten entnehmen kann offensichtlich null diplomatisches geschick besitzt. wenn dem so wäre hättet ihr mit sicherheit schon seit einiger zeit offizielle strecken.
> 
> ...



Mein lieber Instinctless,

zu deinen Ausführungen in diesem Form lass mich bitte noch 2-3 wohl gemeinte Anmerkungen machen:

1. ich möchte deine Aufmerksamkeit auf das Studium des 
Niedersächsisches Gesetz über den Wald und die Landschaftsordnung (NWaldLG) Vom 21. März 2002 (Nds. GVBl. S. 112), geändert durch Artikel 16 des Gesetzes vom 12. Dezember 2003, geändert durch Artikel 4 des Gesetzes vom 16.12.2004 (Nds. GVBl. S. 616) lenken, insbesondere § 23ff.

2. Versuche doch bitte einmal folgendes Zitat zu reflektieren "das Gegenteil von gut gemacht ist gut gemeint" und wie es auf dein Verhalten in diesem Fred zu übertragen ist.

3. wenn ich dir im Wald begegne und du dich in Nature genauso benehmen solltest, würde ich dir in aller Freundschaft die Kartoffel vom Hals hauen.

Bis bald im Deister
Schappi


----------



## Torben. (25. Oktober 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Mein lieber Instinctless,
> 
> 
> 1. ich möchte deine Aufmerksamkeit auf das Studium des
> ...



den teil hättest du dir sparen können den versteht er eh nicht wenn er nicht mal versteht das er sich informieren soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (25. Oktober 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> den teil hättest du dir sparen können den versteht er eh nicht wenn er nicht mal versteht das er sich informieren soll


----------



## firefighter76 (25. Oktober 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Mein lieber Instinctless,
> 
> zu deinen Ausführungen in diesem Form lass mich bitte noch 2-3 wohl gemeinte Anmerkungen machen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyjet (25. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> man merkt du hast die intelligenz nicht gerade in die wiege gelegt bekommen. das was im deister passiert ist nach wie vor illegal.
> 
> biken abseits der wege (landfriedensbruch)
> trailbau auf privatem grund (landfriedensbruch)
> ...



Sportsfreund....eigentlich wollte ich mich in diese SINNLOSE Diskution nicht einmischen. Aber da du ja nun "alle" Deisterfreun.de hier beschimpfst, fühlte ich mich auch gleich ein ganz klein wenig angesprochen, mit deinen Kindergarten Parolen.

Ich habe mir mal deine hüpschen Fotos zu Gemühte geführt. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass du dort ja auch Fotos von Rampen, Doubles, etc pp stehen hast. Und da stellt sich mir doch, als alter Profiler die Frage, wie diese Bauten denn dort hingekommen sind. Durch den Urknall bestimmt nicht.
Also hier auf aller unterstem Niveau meckern, aber selber die "illegalen" Bauten nutzen. 

Wer hat hier nicht alle Latten am Zaun hat??? Aber man sieht sich bestimmt demnächst im Wald. Ich freue mich schon die Bienemaja übers BarbieGrab fliegen zu sehen........


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Oktober 2010)

Noch eine deisterfreun.de Antwort:

Niemand wird dir sofort freundlich die Kartoffel etc.
Triff dich doch einfach mal mit den Amöben...nicht alles ist so einfach, wie es sich hier liest.

Nach vielen sonderbaren Erlebnissen mit Presse und Öffentlichkeit erfolgen viel kleine Schritte fern ab vom Internet.
Wenn du Interesse hast und ggf. sogar konstruktiv mitarbeiten möchtest, so bist du herzlich eingeladen.

Wenn nicht - schade drum


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2010)

instinctless schrieb:


> ...
> Aber da ihr ja eh alles besser wisst,ziehe ich mich aus der Diskussion wieder zurück und wünsche euch weiter viel Erfolg beim illegalen handeln.




@ roudy :  nun lass ihn doch in ruhe , er hat doch gerade erst aufgehört .

und wie sagte doch ein uns bekannter bürgermeister :
" ... und das ist auch gut so " 

also belassen wir es einfach dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Oktober 2010)

Ey !

kann mir bitte nochmal jemand die Engelhardt Strauss Hose und Jacke nennen, die sich im Herbst und Winter bewährt hat.
Will damit auf dem Bau und aufs Bike

Daanke


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Oktober 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> .....So,mal sehen ob nächste Woche wieder zum Biken komme, ev.Roudy, Sören...hardtailrunde...



Ggf. Dienstag 1800-2000


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2010)

18.00 uhr wird eng , sonst wär ich dabei .

p.s. du hast ne mail mit den links .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 18.00 uhr wird eng , sonst wär ich dabei .
> 
> p.s. du hast ne mail mit den links .



Dann sag Zeit und Ort


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann sag Zeit und Ort




Zeit und Ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Zeit und Ort



grrr.
Ich tu dir die Lauft rauslassen tun du Wärmetauscher


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Oktober 2010)

18:35 t-pfahl , dann ca. 2h lockeres fahren


----------



## toschi (25. Oktober 2010)

Das Ihr Euch immer gleich so hochbringen lasst irritiert mich irgendwie, entweder begegnet den Postern mit etwas mehr Respekt oder ignoriert solche Beiträge einfach.

@Homer
das könnte sein, versuche mal den kleinsten Ring...


----------



## Brook (26. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Montage am Helm scheint Ihr also alle die mitgelieferte Montagehalterung zu nutzen oder kann mir nicht doch noch jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich einen wirklich multifunktionallen Halter bestellen kann. 

Problem ist die Montage auf den verschiedenen Helmen mit Kabelbindern, Strips oder wie auch immer .....


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab meine Lampe auf die Halterung meiner alten Sigma  Evo X geschnallt. Für Vogelnest und Dirthelm (Uvex und TSG) passt das gut und wackelt nicht.


----------



## Scott865 (26. Oktober 2010)

@DuWeisstSchonWer


----------



## Madeba (26. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ... Du hast dir nicht mal die Mühe gemacht, den Fred hier zu lesen...


oha ! 
das ist aber auch ein bißchen viel verlangt, oder ? (dieser Fred ist ja noch recht übersichtlich, aber die drei Vorgänger...)


----------



## chris2305 (26. Oktober 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Bei der Montage am Helm scheint Ihr also alle die mitgelieferte Montagehalterung zu nutzen oder kann mir nicht doch noch jemand einen Tipp geben wo ich einen wirklich multifunktionallen Halter bestellen kann.
> 
> Problem ist die Montage auf den verschiedenen Helmen mit Kabelbindern, Strips oder wie auch immer .....



Nimm den Halter von der Sigma Karma pro, die kann man gut mit der Lamper verschrauben und der Klett hält gut


----------



## Dease (26. Oktober 2010)

@brook: Bei mir war auch kein Helmhalter dabei. Ich habe mir den originalen Tesla-Lupine-Helmhalter im Netz bestellt. Der sieht genau so aus wie der auf dem Foto, welches Du weiter oben reingestellt hast. Funktioniert mit "normalen" Helmen sehr gut. Da wackelt nix. 
Bei FF müsstest Du dann die Bändchen irgendie festtapen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> oha !
> das ist aber auch ein bißchen viel verlangt, oder ? (dieser Fred ist ja noch recht übersichtlich, aber die drei Vorgänger...)



Wenn der Mann doch nach eigener Aussage so unglaublich an einem Konsens interessiert ist...

"Politische" Arbeit ist - wie das meiste Andere - im Leben eben oft mit richtig viel Fleißarbeit verbunden...

[Klugschei**modus] Leider scheint sich - auch gesamtgesellschaftlich - die Ansicht durchzusetzen, man müsse nur genug das Maul aufreißen, dann bekomme man die Weisheit schon irgendwie in den A**** gesteckt.[/Klugschei**modus]

Dabei hat doch schon ein berühmter deutscher Philosoph gesagt: "Die Tatsache, dass man in einer Demokratie lebt, verpflichtet einen nicht dazu, zu allem eine Meinung zu haben. Deshalb: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten"


----------



## schappi (26. Oktober 2010)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ey !
> 
> kann mir bitte nochmal jemand die Engelhardt Strauss Hose und Jacke nennen, die sich im Herbst und Winter bewährt hat.
> Will damit auf dem Bau und aufs Bike
> ...



Hallo Roudy
hier die Jacke:
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=f8aac8cfc4064ecf939310aacbc6666fd6633ba1
Hier die Hose:http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=f8aac8cfc4064ecf939310aacbc6666fd6633ba1
Wenn du eine absolut Wasserdichte (bis 20.000mm WS) Hose suchst dann diese:http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...&sid=f8aac8cfc4064ecf939310aacbc6666fd6633ba1

Hier die Forstjacke ist auch noch sehr gut zum Biken. Mann wird damit in der z.Zt. laufenden Jagdsaison nicht so leit für einen Hirch gehalten und kann damit Lebensverlängernd wirken.
Hat jedoch den Nachteil das sie für die Mitfahrer Augenkrebs verdächtig ist.
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...=f8aac8cfc4064ecf939310aacbc6666fd6633ba1Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (26. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 18:35 t-pfahl , dann ca. 2h lockeres fahren



Ich bin leider raus,aufgrund akuter Oberschenkelbeschwerden

Dachte,ich könnte fahren,doch es geht leider nicht.Es quält mich schon seit Wochen,jeder Schritt tut weh und zeitweise gibt es so was wie Stromschlägeins Bein
Morgen wird der Chirurg wieder aufgesucht...shit.

Euch viel Spaß....

@roudy:Habt ihr die Wippe noch?

die ist auch dicht:https://www.segelservice.com/html/artnr/102053100.html


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Oktober 2010)

Die Jacke habe ich als Malerjacke. die ist zum biken aber definitiv zu warm. zum biken habe ich deshalb diese hier. Die hat schon garstiges Winterwetter und Regen im Harz von meinem Körper ferngehalten. Die ES Funktionshose hab ich auch. Die ist bei Temperaturen unter Null schön warm, über Null bist du innen nasser als außen. Die erste Hose ist sehr empfehlenswert weil nicht zu warm. Es gibt sie noch mit abzippbaren Beinen guckst du hier
Ansonsten ist dieser Pullover das beste universelle Kleidungsstück seit sich Leute bei Temperaturen unter 10°C aus dem Haus trauen


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2010)

http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/show/activeSITE.asp?p=%3Cfolder+id%3D%22471B89AE-5A08-42EB-ABEB-19D1CAF65CD3%22%3E%3C%2Ffolder%3E%3Cslot+name%3D%22content%22%3E%3Cco+id%3D%222601671F-B60A-4B23-80D3-616CBCC9C096%22%3E%3C%2Fco%3E%3C%2Fslot%3E%3Cat%3E%3Cmillieu%3E1EA69250-78FA-4DF0-AE5A-0A69F24A977E%3C%2Fmillieu%3E%3CArtikelid%3E14575708-9C8E-40D4-8AC1-903D8233A38A%3C%2FArtikelid%3E%3Cpage%3E1%3C%2Fpage%3E%3C%2Fat%3E%3CRubrikID%3E12E10907-6451-491D-95CF-032CF36DD38C%3C%2FRubrikID%3E%3CRubrikName%3EWetter-%2FWinterjacken%3C%2FRubrikName%3E%3CPageName%3ESoftshell-Jacke+motion+%E2%80%93+limited+edition%3C%2FPageName%3E%3CPageNo%3E313218%3C%2FPageNo%3E&sid=f8aac8cfc4064ecf939310aacbc6666fd6633ba1

das ist die richtige jacke für die trail-guerilla 

tarnen und täuschen, männer, tarnen und täuschen


----------



## Torben. (26. Oktober 2010)

die jacke ist ja genial gibs da auch ne hose zu und werkzeug dann wären wir perfeckt getarnt^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deadmaus (26. Oktober 2010)

Damit man optisch prima zum Wlad passt 
Heute mittag war so ein geiles Wetter.
Habs zwar nicht bis in den Deister geschafft aber hab ne Runde übern Bether und Wennigsen gefahren.


----------



## Jasper Jauch (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin übrigens auch Deisterfahrer, und das ist mein erster Post im IBC


----------



## exto (27. Oktober 2010)

Jasper Jauch schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch Deisterfahrer, und das ist mein erster Post im IBC



Dann wurde es ja m,al Zeit 

Hoermchen, die Jacke ist gruselig !!! Wird bei uns in der Gegend gern von der "ey, alter, pass auf, isch weiß wo dein haus wohnt" - Fraktion getragen...


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> die jacke ist ja genial gibs da auch ne hose zu und werkzeug dann wären wir perfeckt getarnt^^



Torben,
da gibt es dies Hose dazu in vielen Waldfarben.
Die ist übrigens ohne Quatsch sehr gut zum Biken geeignet.
http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho...lieu><page>1</page></at><RubrikID></RubrikID>


----------



## Deadmaus (27. Oktober 2010)

Die Hose ist der burner 

Aber Leute ich hab mal ne ganz wichtige frage.
Und zwar werde ich mir in ein paar tagen ein neues BIke zulegen welches seinen haupteinsatzgebiet im Deister oder auch mal hahnenklee finden soll.
Da ich bissher nur Hardtail und all mountain im Deister gefahren bin suche ich jetzt was womit man ein wenig mehr "Spass" haben kann.

Auf die geschwindigkeit beim Berg runter fahren kommt es mir nicht besonders an, also muss kein reines Downhill mit 200mm Federweg sein.

Tendiere auch zum Freeride mit 180mm welches in ein paar Tagen neu von YT Industries rauskommt.

Jetzt davon ab bringen die aber auch ein Slopestyle/Dirt/Trail BIke raus. hier ne kleoine beschreibung:
Das 2011er *Play* ist eine komplette Neuentwicklung. Der Hydroform Rahmen mit extrem niedrigen Oberrohr hat jetzt zwei Federwegsoptionen (100  130mm). In Kombination mit der travelbaren Argyle RCT Federgabel (100  140mm) kann das Bike jetzt perfekt auf die beiden Einsatzbereiche Dirtjump und Slopestyle abgestimmt werden. Darüber hinaus macht das neue Play auch als robustes Trailbike eine gute Figur.

Was haltet ihr davon? sind die trails im deister damit zu fahren oder doch lieber nen FR/DH


----------



## Madeba (27. Oktober 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> ...da gibt es dies Hose dazu in vielen Waldfarben.
> Die ist übrigens ohne Quatsch sehr gut zum Biken geeignet.
> ....


mal (m)ein Kommentar nach vier oder fünf Schnee-Touren dazu:

wenn es kalt ist (also bei < -5°C), friert das Schwitzwasser zwischen Futter und Oberstoff. Ich hatte immer Eiszapfen an den Knienähten, die sich dann in der Wohnung als Pfütze unter der Hose wiederfanden.

Außerdem ist der Beinabschluß nicht einstellbar. Ich fahre ohne Kettenblattschutz (heißt das so ?) und das rechte Hosenbein ist unten innen schon ganz schön zerfleddert.

Zum Biken trage ich jedenfalls wieder andere Hosen...


----------



## lakekeman (27. Oktober 2010)

@Deadmaus

Von nem Dirt/Slopestlye Bike für den Deister kann man wohl nur abraten, Geo + Fahrwerk sind ja nun eindeutig auf was anderes ausgelegt.
Fahren kannst du natürlich alles mit jedem Bike (zumindest bergab..).

Obs nen 180er Freerider sein muss, ich sage nein. Ein ideales Deistertrailbike ist wohl um 140+- mm, möglichst leicht, wendig, spritzig.
Aber das sehen sicherlich einige anders


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Oktober 2010)

Mein Tip für viel Bike für wenig Geld gepaart mit maximalem Spaß wäre das YT noton. Für Leute zwischen 1,80 und 1,90 sollte das Ding Größe L haben. Darunter geht auch M. Mein Bengel hat eins in L und ein M Teil ist im deister auch unterwegs ( wie heist der andere Noton biker nochmal?)


----------



## exto (27. Oktober 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ein ideales Deistertrailbike ist wohl um 140+- mm, möglichst leicht, wendig, spritzig.
> Aber das sehen sicherlich einige anders



Ich nicht 

Wobei man's mit dem Leichtbau (besonders "laufradmäßig") wegen der ganzen Wurzelrüttelei nicht übertreiben sollte...


Ach so, fällt mir grad ein: Hat jemand ne "Leihgabel" rumliegen (1 1/8' Schaft, um 160mm). Meine Pike und die 55 sind gleichzeitig kaputt


----------



## schappi (27. Oktober 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> mal (m)ein Kommentar nach vier oder fünf Schnee-Touren dazu:
> 
> wenn es kalt ist (also bei < -5°C), friert das Schwitzwasser zwischen Futter und Oberstoff. Ich hatte immer Eiszapfen an den Knienähten, die sich dann in der Wohnung als Pfütze unter der Hose wiederfanden.
> 
> ...



Was ich gepostet hatte war die Motion, die ist leichter als deine Hose und ohne Futter.

die super wasserdichte Funktionshose Prestige ist für die meisten Biker viel zu warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (27. Oktober 2010)

Deadmaus schrieb:


> Tendiere auch zum Freeride mit 180mm welches in ein paar Tagen neu von YT Industries rauskommt.
> 
> Jetzt davon ab bringen die aber auch ein Slopestyle/Dirt/Trail BIke raus. hier ne kleoine beschreibung:
> Das 2011er *Play* ist eine komplette Neuentwicklung. Der Hydroform Rahmen mit extrem niedrigen Oberrohr hat jetzt zwei Federwegsoptionen (100  130mm). In Kombination mit der travelbaren Argyle RCT Federgabel (100  140mm) kann das Bike jetzt perfekt auf die beiden Einsatzbereiche Dirtjump und Slopestyle abgestimmt werden. Darüber hinaus macht das neue Play auch als robustes Trailbike eine gute Figur.
> ...



ich kann dir nur das tue fr empfelen http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6135/tuesfr.png


----------



## njoerd (27. Oktober 2010)

bäh


----------



## fjolnir (27. Oktober 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> bäh


----------



## Deadmaus (27. Oktober 2010)

Tues FR wahr meine Wahl.
Dann werd ich dabei bleiben


----------



## lakekeman (27. Oktober 2010)

Deadmaus schrieb:


> haupteinsatzgebiet im Deister....
> 
> Auf die geschwindigkeit beim Berg runter fahren kommt es mir nicht besonders an .....







Deadmaus schrieb:


> Tues FR wahr meine Wahl.
> Dann werd ich dabei bleiben


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Oktober 2010)

Jasper Jauch schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch Deisterfahrer, und das ist mein erster Post im IBC



Hi Jasper,

wir sind den Tag im Harz beim LV-Camp zusammen gefahren, bzw. du bist gefahren und wir .. naja... haben es geübt 

Viel Spaß hier bei den deisterfreunden


----------



## Midnight (27. Oktober 2010)

Deadmaus schrieb:


> Tues FR wahr meine Wahl.
> Dann werd ich dabei bleiben



Feine Sache, geb dann mal bitte bescheid wenn es da ist, musst mich dann mal kurz probefahren lassen! 

Der Trend geht bei mir anscheinend demnächst auch zum Drittbike, mein Fritzz musste mir in letzter Zeit nen bischen zu viel leiden. Suche deswegen auch noch nach nem "günstigen" Freerider, den man auch mal durch die Gegend fliegen lassen kann und bei dem ich nicht gleich immer alles schrotte... 

btw. der Fritzz ist nun schon seit fast 3 Wochen beim Service ... die Drecks The One ist immer noch nicht wieder da


----------



## Brook (27. Oktober 2010)

Jasper Jauch schrieb:


> Ich bin übrigens auch Deisterfahrer, und das ist mein erster Post im IBC



Geiler Typ!


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
wollte morgen früh  gegen 10:21 mal ne Runde drehen, Basche, Römer, Ü30, Rakete.

wenn wer mit will, einfach prosten ääh posten.

Bin seit fast 3-4 Wochen schon nicht mehr gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (29. Oktober 2010)

Ü-30 kannste vergessen. Totalschaden


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Oktober 2010)

Totalschaden!!

Stimmt ja auch, hatte ich schon ganz vergessen.

Wie sieht denn Teerweg derzeit aus??


----------



## Jennfa (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin, wir wollen morgen auch hier fahren, so ab 11Uhr hier in Basche los. Wollten auch Teerweg, Rakete...rüber Heisterburg fahren .


----------



## njoerd (29. Oktober 2010)

auf dem teerweg ist alles voller laub, fands vorhin doof dort zu fahren.


----------



## Jennfa (29. Oktober 2010)

Der ist im Herbst immer etwas anspruchsvoller , das kenne ich schon vom letzten Jahr. Eine gute Zeit zum üben .


----------



## njoerd (29. Oktober 2010)

aber wenn man kaum sieht wo man langfährst?  ich war froh das ich den schon ein paar wenige male gefahren bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (29. Oktober 2010)

[klugsch...modus] "Sehen" wird überbewertet. Du musst den Trail fahren  [/klugsch...modus]


----------



## Barbie SHG (29. Oktober 2010)

Wir starten am Sonntag um 10:00 (Winterzeit) die 3 Türmetour von Beckedorf.
Grobe Beschreibung: Bückeberge/ Idaturm/ Klippenturm/Paschenburg/Süntel/Bückeberge.
Werden ca. 90KM und 1600HM.
Ist ne Tour (kein Race!!). Lockeres Tempo. 
Falls jemand Lust hat bitte melden.


----------



## Jennfa (29. Oktober 2010)

Ich gebe zu, dass ich den Trail "damals" ständig gefahren bin  ...das macht es sicher ein ganzes Stück einfacher. Bin mal gespannt wie es morgen so wird !


----------



## njoerd (29. Oktober 2010)

ohne laub mag ich den trotzdem mehr


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Oktober 2010)

Muss mal sehen, eigentlich ist 11 Uhr ein wenig spät für mich morgen, da ich am späten  nachmittag nach Bremerhaven muss.

melde mich nochmal


----------



## Torben. (29. Oktober 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> ohne laub mag ich den trotzdem mehr



freu dich schonmal auf den winter wenn überal schnee liegt dann siehste den trail garnichtmehr


----------



## Madeba (29. Oktober 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wir starten am Sonntag um 10:00 (Winterzeit) die 3 Türmetour von Beckedorf.
> Grobe Beschreibung: Bückeberge/ Idaturm/ Klippenturm/Paschenburg/Süntel/Bückeberge.
> Werden ca. 90KM und 1600HM.
> Ist ne Tour (kein Race!!). Lockeres Tempo.
> Falls jemand Lust hat bitte melden.


streift Ihr den Süntel nur oder ist der Süntelturm einer der drei Türme ? Dann schick mir doch mal den geschätzten Fahrplan, vielleicht hänge ich mich eine Weile mit dran. Ich kenne bestimmt noch was leckeres, was Ihr noch nicht kennt 
(keine Bange: Brennesseln, Brombeeren und Co. sind schon im Winterschlaf )


----------



## njoerd (29. Oktober 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> freu dich schonmal auf den winter wenn überal schnee liegt dann siehste den trail garnichtmehr




das ist dann nicht mehr so schlimm


----------



## TW123 (29. Oktober 2010)

@Jenna, Tintin: 11:00 Sportplatz? Ende Freiluftbühnenstraße, wo der Trail rauskommt, richtig?


----------



## Jennfa (29. Oktober 2010)

Wollen wir 10:30 machen, dann passt es Tintin besser. Location ist rischtisch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Oktober 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Ü-30 kannste vergessen. Totalschaden



dann machen wir einfach die nächsten wochen wieder einen trailday. . einmal das bike stehen lassen, dafür harke und schaufel in die hand und alles ist wieder gut. 



njoerd schrieb:


> auf dem teerweg ist alles voller laub, fands vorhin doof dort zu fahren.


noch ist nicht alles laub unten 



njoerd schrieb:


> ohne laub mag ich den trotzdem mehr


dann mach was dagegen


----------



## TW123 (29. Oktober 2010)

ok


----------



## Scott865 (30. Oktober 2010)

@Frühschicht
welcher Winterfahrplan gilt den jetzt,der um 9.00 am Fundament oder der um 9.16 an der Bank?


----------



## 1Tintin (30. Oktober 2010)

10:30 ist Top
kann mir jemand seine Handynummer per PN schicken für den Fall der Fälle?

Tintin


----------



## afausl (30. Oktober 2010)

werde auch versuchen um 10.30 am sportplatz zu sein.


----------



## Barbie SHG (30. Oktober 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann machen wir einfach die nächsten wochen wieder einen trailday. . einmal das bike stehen lassen, dafür harke und schaufel in die hand und alles ist wieder gut.



Ich glaube nicht, dass die schon fertig sind mit den Waldarbeiten, ist jetzt ne richtig fette Schneise für die Harverster gezogen. Man erkennt das Gebiet nicht wieder.....


----------



## Jennfa (30. Oktober 2010)

So wieder Zuhause. Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch ordentlich Spaß. Ich wär wirklich gern noch einen Trail gefahren . Bis dahin war ja alles schön  und Telmo hat jetzt auch mal was Anderes gesehen. Schade, dass ich den Teerweg nicht mehr fahren konnte. War aber doch eine gute Entscheidung abzubrechen. Zwischendurch musste Moritz schon mein Bike bergauf schieben weil ich dachte mein Kopf explodiert gleich. Blööööööööde Kopfschmerzen *nerv*.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. Oktober 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> welcher Winterfahrplan gilt den jetzt,der um 9.00 am Fundament oder der um 9.16 an der Bank?


9:00 am Fundament...


----------



## DH_Neuling (31. Oktober 2010)

hey bin heute auch im deister unterwegs.
kenne mich da leider ned aus da ich zum ersten mal dort fahre.
vlt sieht man sich ja

oder besser gesagt ich seh euch an mir vorbei rasenxD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (31. Oktober 2010)

schönen guten Morgen an alle ! 

Wird heute auch im Deister gefahren ? 
Eigentlich blöde frage oder ?

Wenn ja, wann u. wo ? Ich hoffe das ich es schaffe.


----------



## Scott865 (31. Oktober 2010)

@NightWing77
Scheinbar ab 10.30uhr am Sporchtplatz und Frühschicht am BB um 9.00uhr.
Also hast freie Wahl


----------



## lakekeman (31. Oktober 2010)

10:30 Sportplatz war gestern


----------



## Janemann (31. Oktober 2010)

Moin!
Bin auch nach 6 Wochen Zwangspause heute mittag mal wieder unterwegs...See ya!


----------



## Midnight (31. Oktober 2010)

Einfach sich so zwischen 10 -11 Uhr am Waldkater (Wennigsen) einfinden, da sollte eigentlich immer die ein oder andere Gruppe anzutreffen sein


----------



## DH_Neuling (31. Oktober 2010)

hey kann mir jemand zufällig sagen wo ich wenn ich von hameln mit dem zug zum deister fahre,ich am besten austeigen kann? das ich s ned mehr so weit habe mitm bike
grüße Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2010)

In Hameln die S5 bis Weetzen. Dann in die S1 bis Wennigsen. Von da aus fährst du am besten zum Waldkater und klinkst dich bei einer der Truppen ein, die da Starten. 

Wenn da niemand auftaucht, fährst du hoch zum Annaturm. Da kommt alles irgendwie früher oder später vorbei. 

Ist übrigens alles einigermaßen ausgeschildert. Viel Spass...


----------



## DH_Neuling (31. Oktober 2010)

thx

geht das mit nem tagesticket und wie teuer is das?

ich fahre ned so oft zug


----------



## Skyjet (31. Oktober 2010)

kleiner Tip:

www.db.de


----------



## DH_Neuling (31. Oktober 2010)

ja hab ich benutz da kam knapp 20 raus,
ein arbeits kollege meinte irgendwie tages ticket knapp 5 euro 

deswegen bissel verwirrt


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann dir nicht sagen, was das kostet. Solltest du aber im www. irgendwo finden. Rechne aber ruhig mal mit min 15,-


----------



## DH_Neuling (31. Oktober 2010)

okay trotzdem thx


----------



## FishMeN (31. Oktober 2010)

DH_Neuling schrieb:


> thx
> 
> geht das mit nem tagesticket und wie teuer is das?
> 
> ich fahre ned so oft zug



du kannst auch mit Efa flirten.


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2010)

Heh, Mädels 

Ab sofort gibt's in der IG im "Deisterfreun.de Tauschen/Verkaufen/Verschenken - Thread" immer mal wieder nette Angebote...


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Heh, Mädels
> 
> Ab sofort gibt's in der IG im "Deisterfreun.de Tauschen/Verkaufen/Verschenken - Thread" immer mal wieder nette Angebote...



warum veramscht du deinen schrott  für ein neues bike projekt oder


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2010)

Na ja, wie man's nimmt 

Mal was Neues probieren:

1 Bike + 3 Laufradsätze + 2 Vorbauten = 

1 Streetfighter
1 Racebike
1 Langstreckentourer
1 Enduro

Platz im Keller, Spass auf'm Rad und...

... ich hab tatsächlich n Projekt im Auge, aber das geht nicht unbedingt mit nem neuen Bike einher 

Übrigens: Ich verramsche nicht nur den Schrott, sondern nahezu ALLES. Das On One bleibt, der Rest geht weg. Die Meisten wissen ja, was hier alles so steht. Wer also n Auge auf was Spezielles geworfen hat: Immer raus mit der Sprache. Ich könnte zum Stammtisch so allerhand mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (31. Oktober 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch ordentlich Spaß. *.



Ja, mein Bruder und ich sind dann noc mal die Rakete gerockt, und die annern beiden sind ab zum Teerweg.
Tat mal wieder richtig gut. 


Tschöö


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Oktober 2010)

exto schrieb:


> ... ich hab tatsächlich n Projekt im Auge, aber das geht nicht unbedingt mit nem neuen Bike einher
> 
> Übrigens: Ich verramsche nicht nur den Schrott, sondern nahezu ALLES. Das On One bleibt, der Rest geht weg. Die Meisten wissen ja, was hier alles so steht. Wer also n Auge auf was Spezielles geworfen hat: Immer raus mit der Sprache. Ich könnte zum Stammtisch so allerhand mitbringen



was das ist, kann ich mir denken, du verrücktes huhn 

was willst du für den cheetah-rahmen haben, und welche größe ist der ???


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2010)

DÃ¼rfte dir n bisschen groÃ sein. Ist n 20er. Niemandem wÃ¼rde ich mein SchÃ¤tzchen lieber anvertrauen, als dir

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 1199,-â¬ incl. Vivid Coil und NOX Spook Steuersatz. Spezielle deisterfreun.de - Konditionen sind in der IG nachzulesen


----------



## oelbe (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

habe heute Nachmittag vermutlich auf dem Raketen-Trail oder evtl. beim Römer-Trail eine schwarze Topeak-Satteltasche (Wedge Pack)  mit blauer Regenjacke und Topeak-Miniwerkzeug verloren. Falls einer sie zufällig gefunden hat, bitte bei mir melden.

Gruß   Holger


----------



## exto (31. Oktober 2010)

Leute, wie sieht's denn aus? Seid ihr alle ausreichend erleuchtet, für den kommenden Winter?

Ich würde mir gern ein AyUp-Set bestellen, Deistertommy auch. Da Ryan inzwischen die Firma verlassen hat und in die Mining-Branche gewechselt ist, haben wir die günstigste Rabatt-Chance wohl verpasst. Aktuell gibt's bei AyUp allerdings ab 3 Kits einen kostenlosen Versand.

Wenn also noch jemand Bedarf hat, bitte melden!!!

Bedenkt dabei immer, dass die Teile zwar n bisschen mehr kosten, aber die Qualität, Lichtausbeute, Ladezeiten usw. echt nicht zu vergleichen sind. Auch die Detaillösungen, wie z.B. Helm- und Lenkerhalterungen sind ne andere Welt...


----------



## kai_sl (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Sonntag-Frühschichtler,

ich hoffe, Ihr habt heute ne schöne Tor gehabt (trotz des Regens).
Ich wär gern mitgefahren, aber ein Blick auf meine aktuelle to-do-Liste
ließ mir keine Wahl: musste mich heute morgen umentschieden.  

Aber ich freu mich aufs nächste Mal mit Euch.

@Matze: das mit dem W.Pokal ... bin dabei, aber die Modalitäten müsst Ihr
mir noch erklären  

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## matzinski (31. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Kai, du hast zu lange gezögert. Jetzt ist dir Tobias zuvor gekommen. Wir sind komplett.  Aber gucksdu hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361435. Es gibt ggf. noch Plätze in den anderen deisterfreun.de-Teams. 

Ich habe heute übrigens die Frühschicht ausgelassen. Ich war stattdessen mit Hund und Einrad im BB. Steffen und Tom habe ich noch kurz getroffen. Als es zu regnen anfing, war ich mit meiner Nummer zum Glück durch


----------



## taifun (1. November 2010)

​*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FLORI....
immer sturzfrei bleiben​*​


----------



## Scott865 (1. November 2010)

@matzinski
das war doch kein Regen,sondern grober Nebel.
Bist dann noch nen Trail mit dem Einrad gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. November 2010)

yep.


----------



## NightWing77 (1. November 2010)

Hi Flori

Auch hier nochmal von mir
*alles alles gute zu Deinem Geburtstag*
feier schön und laß Dich reich beschenken.


----------



## exto (1. November 2010)

Heh Flo,

heftigen Glühstrumpf zum Geburtstag !!!


----------



## tom de la zett (1. November 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sorry Kai, du hast zu lange gezögert. Jetzt ist dir Tobias zuvor gekommen. Wir sind komplett.  Aber gucksdu hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361435. Es gibt ggf. noch Plätze in den anderen deisterfreun.de-Teams.



Hei, ich hoffe, ich hab hier keinem den Platz geklaut! War eher ein Schnell-Klick. Kann übrigens gut sein, dass ich ab Februar auch mal öfters zur Frühschicht komme


----------



## Hitzi (1. November 2010)

Ey Flo!!!!!!!!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Hitzi (1. November 2010)

Homer war am letzten Wochenende unterwegs in Nordstemmen....... 

Coole Nummer mit seiner Band 





Weitere Bilder unter www.hellfire-rock.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. November 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hei, ich hoffe, ich hab hier keinem den Platz geklaut! War eher ein Schnell-Klick. Kann übrigens gut sein, dass ich ab Februar auch mal öfters zur Frühschicht komme


Was heißt denn hier "ab Februar"? Mitgehangen ist mitgefangen. Ab jetzt jeden Sonntag 9:00


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. November 2010)

hey flo, heute 19.00 uhr im wald ???


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. November 2010)

herzhaften Glückwunsch noch nachträglich Flo........

@Hitzi: geile Bilder, geiler Abend, für mich die beste Veranstaltung seit der Erfindung des Showbiz


----------



## Hitzi (2. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> herzhaften Glückwunsch noch nachträglich Flo........
> 
> @Hitzi: geile Bilder, geiler Abend, für mich die beste Veranstaltung seit der Erfindung des Showbiz



Schön, dass es euch / dir gefallen hat.

Mir hat es auch gut gefallen..... habe mir leider eine Erkältung dabei eingefangen  Lege mich gleich ab.........

25.11. Jack the Ripper / Hannover / Kröpcke
27.11. Sumpfblume in Hameln
------> Hellfire LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!!

Termine vormerken!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. November 2010)

Hallo Enduro-Feierabendrunden-Nightrider 
Wie ist eigentlich der momentane Stand der Dinge, gibt es aktuell unter der Woche noch einen mehr oder weniger fixen Termin für so etwas?


----------



## matzinski (3. November 2010)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hallo Enduro-Feierabendrunden-Nightrider
> Wie ist eigentlich der momentane Stand der Dinge, gibt es aktuell unter der Woche noch einen mehr oder weniger fixen Termin für so etwas?


gibt's, siehe IG.


----------



## feldbirne (3. November 2010)

mahlzeit..

hab gehört das sich schon wieder jemand die gräten am barbiegrab gebrochen hat...
dann bin ich zum glück nicht der einzige der sich da zum affen gemacht hat^^

na ja, wollt nur ma wieder nen hallo in die runde rufen.  freue mich schon auf die nächste tour wenn ich wieder fit bin und dann werd ich auch etwas schneller sein..


----------



## matzinski (3. November 2010)

schaut mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7719827&postcount=1


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. November 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> schaut mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7719827&postcount=1


 
Boah is´ das GEIL!!!


----------



## mh320i (3. November 2010)

Richtig geiles Video, da kann man sich beim nachmachen jede menge Knochen brechen...

Beim Ü30 wird ein Tag nicht reichen wenn die fertig sind, ist ja jetzt schon Katastrophe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (5. November 2010)

was'n hier los alle beim Biken?


----------



## Quen (5. November 2010)

Vor'm Kamin


----------



## tom de la zett (5. November 2010)

Sonntag solls wieder trocken werden, endlich 
Fährt die Frühschicht? 9:16 ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. November 2010)

mh320i schrieb:


> Richtig geiles Video, da kann man sich beim nachmachen jede menge Knochen brechen...
> 
> Beim Ü30 wird ein Tag nicht reichen wenn die fertig sind, ist ja jetzt schon Katastrophe.




haben wir beim grab auch gedacht  

ein aufruf hier im forum und 30 leute kommen und räumen auf.


----------



## chris2305 (5. November 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Vor'm Kamin



Na schön, das der schon fertig ist!!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. November 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> sonntag solls wieder trocken werden, endlich
> fährt die frühschicht? 9:16 ?


9:01


----------



## stefan64 (6. November 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> 9:01



8:16 bei mir?


----------



## tom de la zett (6. November 2010)

ich weiß nicht, ob mir das nicht zu früh ist...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. November 2010)

Ich würde mich morgen auch gern irgendwo anschließen, allerdings nicht so früh und ich muss auch nicht unbedingt in Hannover mit dem Rad losfahren 
Plant da noch jemand etwas anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. November 2010)

ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, daß Sonntag um 11.00 am WK Treffpunkt ist. Auf zur fröhlichen Schlammschlacht


----------



## Scott865 (6. November 2010)

@frühschicht
ich glaub morgen werd ich mich herbe verspäten.

vielleicht sieht man sich,wen nicht viel spaß.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. November 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 8:16 bei mir?


si


----------



## matzinski (6. November 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, ob mir das nicht zu früh ist...


die Zeit is goldrichtig, sacht der captain


----------



## matzinski (6. November 2010)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @frühschicht
> ich glaub morgen werd ich mich herbe verspäten.
> 
> vielleicht sieht man sich,wen nicht viel spaß.


stell dir halt' nen Wecker


----------



## Darkwing Duck (7. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ein Vögelchen hat mir gezwitschert, daß Sonntag um 11.00 am WK Treffpunkt ist. Auf zur fröhlichen Schlammschlacht



Ok, wenn es morgen früh kein Unwetter gibt, bin ich um 11 am Waldkater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (7. November 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> die Zeit is goldrichtig, sacht der captain



die Argumente sind noch nicht ausreichend. Es hat aber immerhin dazu gereicht, dass Punkt 08:16 meine Äuglein aufgingen. Fahr jetzt los, vielleicht treff ich euch!


----------



## Burnout (7. November 2010)

Moin!

Der Trail am Nienstedter Pass - ungefähr die Stelle, an der man über den kurzen Kamm und danach durch den kleinen Bach fährt (fuhr):







Was soll das denn werden? Weiß da einer genaueres?


----------



## DH_Neuling (7. November 2010)

mir hat heute einer gesagt das die dort irgendwie stress mit förstern und so haben und die deshalb viele wege zerstören.
korriegiert mich falls es falsch is.


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2010)

hallo schappi, 

herzlichen glückwunsch zum geburtstag . 

genieß den tag und fahr mal wieder ne runde im wald .


----------



## blumully (8. November 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ! Laß Dich reichlich mit Bikeparts beschenken !


----------



## lakekeman (8. November 2010)

Happy Birthday 
Vielleicht bis irgendwann im Wald nächstes Jahr


----------



## chris2305 (8. November 2010)

DH_Neuling schrieb:


> mir hat heute einer gesagt das die dort irgendwie stress mit förstern und so haben und die deshalb viele wege zerstören.
> korriegiert mich falls es falsch is.



korrigiert


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. November 2010)

Burnout schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Der Trail am Nienstedter Pass - ungefähr die Stelle, an der man über den kurzen Kamm und danach durch den kleinen Bach fährt (fuhr):
> Was soll das denn werden? Weiß da einer genaueres?


 
Sicher nicht schön zur zeit, aber angekündigt.



DH_Neuling schrieb:


> mir hat heute einer gesagt das die dort irgendwie stress mit förstern und so haben und die deshalb viele wege zerstören.
> korriegiert mich falls es falsch is.



Deshalb....korrigiert


----------



## schappi (8. November 2010)

Burnout schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Der Trail am Nienstedter Pass - ungefähr die Stelle, an der man über den kurzen Kamm und danach durch den kleinen Bach fährt (fuhr):
> 
> ...



Das hat nichts mit Zoff mit Förstern zu tun!
Im Gegenteil, in der unmittelbarer Nähe soll nach Absprache zwischen Deisterfreunden und dem zuständigen Forstamt der 1. legalen Trails des Deisters entstehen.(sofern es die Naturschützer zulassen einen 50cm breiten Trail im Wald zu haben)

Jetzt lacht euch nicht kaputt!
Das ist angeordneter Naturschutz!
Das ist eine vom Naturschutz angeordnete Renaturierungsmaßname.

Die Halde im Hintergrund ist Rest eines Bergwerkstollens, dort im Untergrund sollen noch Betonbauwerke und Rohrleitungen liegen die jetzt mit Baggern zurückgebaut werden. 
Behördlich angeordneter Naturschutz halt!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (8. November 2010)

*Happy Birthday Schappi.....alles gute*​

bis später....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burnout (8. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Zoff mit Förstern zu tun!
> Im Gegenteil, in der unmittelbarer Nähe soll nach Absprache zwischen Deisterfreunden und dem zuständigen Forstamt der 1. legalen Trails des Deisters entstehen.(sofern es die Naturschützer zulassen einen 50cm breiten Trail im Wald zu haben)
> 
> Jetzt lacht euch nicht kaputt!
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Info und alles Gute 

Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt, was das wird. Ich war gestern jedenfalls leicht angesäuert darüber, dass da einer meinen Lieblingstrail weggebaggert hat


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. November 2010)

*Von mir auch* 

*HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH*

*SCHAPPI*​


----------



## exto (8. November 2010)

Heh Schappi,

ich schließ mich mal den Glühstrümpfen an !!!

Wär' schön, wenn wir uns mal wieder im Wald, anstatt in gastronomischen Einrichtungen treffen würden


----------



## Jennfa (8. November 2010)

Alles Gute Schappi !!!


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. November 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Schappi, ich hoffe Du hast zwischen der ganzen Arbeit auch mal Zeit zum biken gehabt.
Lass es ordentlich krachen heute


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2010)

Schappi, alter Sack, alles Gute zum Geburtstag  und auch mal vielen Dank für deine Arbeit am runden Tisch !​
Bis Freitag zum ​


----------



## schappi (8. November 2010)

Vielen, Vielen Dank erst mal für die lieben Glückwünsche!
Ich bin zu Tränen gerührt


Am Runden Tisch heute hat es sehr erfreuliche Entwicklungen gegeben. Es besteht zwischen Region Hannover, Der Niedersächsischen Landesforst und den Deisterfreunden konsensus über die 2 legalen Strecken.
Es sol bis Ende der Woche eine gemeinsame Presseerklärung aller Beteiligten geben. Mehr dazu am Freitag beim Stammtisch.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. November 2010)

Von meiner lieben Frau und mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag Schappi. Wenn es zum biken nicht reicht sollten wir mal wieder zusammen was schönes kochen


----------



## firefighter76 (8. November 2010)

Hej Schappi alles gute zum geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (9. November 2010)

Wie soll ich es am dramatischsten in Worte fassen.....

Seit heute hat der Feind ein Gesicht 

Da durfte ich vorhin noch 1x Barbie in voller Pracht runterfahren, grüße noch die 2 komischen Typen mit Kampfhundverschnitt am großen Gap ganz oben.
Beim wieder hochstrampeln kommen Sie mir entgegen und lassen mich fast von der Aggrotöle vom Bike holen.. merkwürdig.
Oben angekommen ist es dann klar, viele Sprünge und Anlieger haben sie direkt nach mir zertreten und zerhackt, Stämme rausgeholt etc.

An was würde man jetzt denken? 2 Renter mit Hut und Stock die sich über die bösen Biker aufregen? Naturliebhaber in Ökoklammotten? Oder doch sogar Förster oder Jäger?

Nö. Etwa 25-35 Jahre alt, relativ kurz geschorene Haare, stämmig gebaut, sozial schwach oder Arbeitslos.

Meine Vermutung: die Jungs finden alles ******* im Leben und sind neidisch, dass wir auch mal Spaß haben. Können Sie ja selbst nicht.

Naja - Glück gehabt dass sie mich nicht direkt umgehauen haben, würde ich sagen


----------



## taifun (9. November 2010)

mann O mann,
hättest dieses (piep) übern Haufen fahren sollen!
Oder gleich Anzeige wegen Nötigung machen können.

Müssen wir jetzt auch noch so welche im Wald haben


----------



## feldbirne (9. November 2010)

schade das die keiner gruppe von uns über den weg gelaufen sind!


----------



## Torben. (9. November 2010)

krasse ******** hört sich bald so an als hätten die forsten die dort zuständig sind n paar skins bezahlt


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2010)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es am dramatischsten in Worte fassen.....
> 
> Seit heute hat der Feind ein Gesicht
> 
> ...



was haben sie denn genau zerstört ?


----------



## lakekeman (9. November 2010)

Irgendwas haben sie ganz oben am großen Gap gemacht, hab ich mir aber nicht näher angeschaut. Dann ab dem 1 Einstieg die ganzen neuen Anlieger und den Eingangssprung.. hm und den Stepup auf Höhe Dropland. Weiter unten war soweit alles intakt, aber ich bin dann lieber schnell geflüchtet 
Wollte die Jungs ungern nochmal treffen... also keine Ahnung ob sie noch weitergemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. November 2010)

das schreit  nach nem sonntäglichen trailday . 



@ lakeke : wie gut kannst du dir gesichter merken ?


----------



## Torben. (9. November 2010)

ja machen wir phantombilder und hängen sie im wald auf kopfgeld 100 euro pro kopf ^^


----------



## schappi (10. November 2010)

Nun hat aber mal den Ball etwas flacher!


----------



## schappi (10. November 2010)

Hallo Leute
hier das sehr positive Ergebnis des Runden Tisches am 8.11.




Es handelt sich um diese beiden Strecken:
Erstens




Zweitens




Im gegenzuge ist mit der Nds Staatsforst vereinbart worden, daß wir die anderen Strecken auf ihrem Gebiet stillegen.
*IIch möchte hiermit noch einmal alle Deisterbiker bitten ab sofort den Frankweg nicht mehr zu benutzen, da er an eine Ruhezone für Hirsche und 2 Wildwiesen vorbeiführt und Rotwild mit verbeissen und schälen von jungen Bäumen auf Störungen während der Fresszeiten reagiert. *

Wir werden auch in Januar einen Stammtisch für Biker organisieren bei dem der Förster Herr Nüsser uns Informationen über Wildruhezonen im Deister und das spezifische Verhalten der verschiedenen Wildtiere im Deister geben wird .
Des weiteren werden Vertreter der Abteilung Umwelt und Naturschutz der Region Hannover kommen um uns etwas über Biotope und besonders schützenwerte Gebiete und Tierarten zu erzählen.
Der Stammtisch wird in der 2. Januarhälfte stattfinden und es wird  dazu an dieser Stelle öffentlich eingeladen werden.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## tom de la zett (10. November 2010)

Oha, Schappi, wenn jetzt aber mal nicht die Trailpolizei kommt 
Der zweite ist L-Only, oder ne Variante? 

Super, bis Freitag!


----------



## Torben. (10. November 2010)

ist eine variante ... der einstig bleibt gleich. an der stelle wo man dann vom rückeweg auf einen kleinen hügel nach rechts abbiegt wir der neue trail weiter geradeaus richtung frankweg gehn.


----------



## njoerd (10. November 2010)

Danke. Wird eingehalten!


----------



## exto (10. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> *Ich möchte hiermit noch einmal alle Deisterbiker bitten ab sofort den Frankweg nicht mehr zu benutzen, da er an eine Ruhezone für Hirsche und 2 Wildwiesen vorbeiführt und Rotwild mit verbeissen und schälen von jungen Bäumen auf Störungen während der Fresszeiten reagiert. *



Vieleicht mal n Trailday - Reverse ?


----------



## -rabe- (10. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> *IIch möchte hiermit noch einmal alle Deisterbiker bitten ab sofort den Frankweg nicht mehr zu benutzen, da er an eine Ruhezone für Hirsche und 2 Wildwiesen vorbeiführt und Rotwild mit verbeissen und schälen von jungen Bäumen auf Störungen während der Fresszeiten reagiert. *
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen, eine kleine Anmerkung von einem MTBer der auch öfter mal im Deister auf den Trails unterwegs ist.

Ich denke es gibt viele MTBer die ähnlich wie ich, gerne im Deister unterwegs sind und hier mitlesen, um an aktuelle Infos über die Trails in der Region zu kommen. Die Trails zu finden ist die eine Sache, die Namen den Trails zuzuordnen eine andere.
In diesem Sinne fände ich es hilfreich, wenn Ihr die Einstiege gesperrter Trails näher bezeichnen würdet. Das würde auch den Leuten, die mit den Namen der Trails nicht so vertraut sind, die Möglichkeit geben, sich an Sperrungen zu halten.

Auf ein vernünftiges miteinander, zwischen allen Interssengruppen im Wald. 

-rabe-


----------



## schappi (10. November 2010)

Gute Idee,
wir werden einen einlaminierten Hinweis an den Einstieg des Trails hängen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxis95 (10. November 2010)

weiß jemand was genaures über berbie was noch steht was nicht usw.


----------



## foxi (11. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> wir werden einen einlaminierten Hinweis an den Einstieg des Trails hängen
> Gruß
> Schappi



von mir auch ein Danke für euren Einsatz und wird eingehalten.

Bin ja nun auch lange schon gern im Deister unterwegs und nicht so der Insider aber manchmal so wie in diesen Herbst erschreckt es mich schon wie viel da an manchen Stellen (z.B Norddeister zur Cecilienhöhe) gebuddelt wird, wo man doch gerade am verhandeln ist. Denke weniger ist da manchmal mehr und frag mich - muss das sein


----------



## SPECALIZED2oo8 (11. November 2010)

So Jungs und Mädels der BIKE Gemeinde.

Endlich ist er da der Lang erwartete Neue Online Shop von BIKE-INFECTION!!!
Guckt  doch einfach mal druf wäre echt cool folgen noch viele weitere artikel  und führt marken wie z.B. EVOC, Platzangst, Maloja, Oneal, SixSixOne,  GoPro helmet Cams, RaceFace, CrankBothers, Syncros und und und..... wie  gesagt nur ein paar beispiel Marken!!!!!

Link: http://www.bike-infection.de/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Vieleicht mal n Trailday - Reverse ?


 




schappi schrieb:


> Gute Idee,
> wir werden einen einlaminierten Hinweis an den Einstieg des Trails hängen
> Gruß
> Schappi


----------



## flow0923 (12. November 2010)

Moin.
Ich bin auch Deisterbiker und lese hier schon eine Weile mit.Und da ich den Waldfrieden nicht durch Unwissenheit stören möchte: Welcher Trail ist der Frankweg? Hier wird ja eigentlich nicht über die Lage der Trails gesprochen aber über ne PM wäre ich schon dankbar!
Vielen dank und bis bald im Wald

flo


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. November 2010)

es ist ja kein Geheimnis und den Namen hat der trail ja nicht von uns bekommen. Der Frankweg fängt auf dem Kammweg,  vom Ni-pass kommend kurz vorm  Annaturm, an. Am Einstieg ist ein kleiner Rastplatz mit ner Deisterkarte. Der Frankweg endet in der scharfen Kurve oberhalb der Wasserräder. Es werden aber auch noch laminierte Schilder angebracht, die auf die Wildruhe hinweisen.


----------



## schappi (12. November 2010)

Leute 
ich bringe heute Abend zu Stammtisch  Notebook, Beamer und Leinwand mit 
wenn noch jemand Bilder der vergangenen Saison oder einen Film oder eine DVD hat bitte auf einem Datenstick mitbringen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## maxxis95 (13. November 2010)

is heute troz dem wetter wer im deister unterwegs von euch??????


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. November 2010)

*                      unser steffen ist seit gestern würdiger besitzer des deisterfreun.de-sturzpokals 2010 .
in einer kampfabstimmung beim gestrigen stammtisch in der bantdorfer höhe , siegte er mit 16 zu 14 stimmen gegenüber alex.
steffen wurde für seinen sturz auf dem raketentrail ausgezeichnet. 
der sturzpokal wurde von exto (sturzpokalsieger2009) überreicht. 
herzlichen glückwunsch 




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basche (13. November 2010)

Ein wirklich würdiger Gewinner! Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Torben. (13. November 2010)

verdient hat er ihn


----------



## taifun (13. November 2010)

Gratuliere noch mal Steffen.
Werde mich bemühen,nächste mal nicht zu den Nominierten zu gehören....


----------



## firefighter76 (13. November 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Gratuliere noch mal Steffen.
> Werde mich bemühen,nächste mal nicht zu den Nominierten zu gehören....



besser ist das


----------



## mh320i (13. November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Steffen!


----------



## stefan64 (13. November 2010)

Die Frühschicht trifft sich wieder morgen um 9:00 Uhr am Benther


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht trifft sich wieder morgen um 9:00 Uhr am Benther



boah! Noch ne Minute eher - ne ne ne, ohne mich.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. November 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht trifft sich wieder morgen um 9:00 Uhr am Benther


Du verschreckst doch wieder alle. Das ist zu früh. Wir treffen uns erst um 9:01 Uhr


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. November 2010)

falls wer interesse haben sollte :

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=323970 

preis ist vb


----------



## stefan64 (14. November 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> falls wer interesse haben sollte :
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=323970
> 
> preis ist vb



Du willst doch wohl deinen Bikepark nicht etwa verkleinern

Da ist doch bestimmt ein neues Projekt am kochen


----------



## taxifolia (15. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ..... Es werden aber auch noch laminierte Schilder angebracht, die auf die Wildruhe hinweisen.



Diese Schilder wurden am Fr. bei Stammtisch in der BH vergessen. Wem gehören die ?????????????????

taxi


----------



## exto (15. November 2010)

Ist doch egal, oder? 

Auf jeden Fall wären sie doch ein schöner Anlass, den Platz hinterm Schreibtisch mal genen einen Ritt durch'n Ostdeister einzutauschen...


----------



## schappi (15. November 2010)

Die gehören mir und die hatte ich Roudy und Horeman gegeben um sie am Frankweg abzubringen.
Ich bin jetzt mal weg erst nach Bayern und dann nach China(mal schauen wo's schlimmer ist)
Gruß Schappi


----------



## firefighter76 (15. November 2010)

ich würde sagen china, in bayern gibts wenigstens ordentliches bier und essen


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Die gehören mir und die hatte ich Roudy und Hoerman gegeben um sie am Frankweg anzubringen.
> 
> Gruß Schappi



ich weiss von nix , bzw. kann mich an nix erinnern


----------



## schappi (15. November 2010)

Suffkopp!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (15. November 2010)

nur weil ich lieber bier als reiswein :kotz: oder was auch immer trinke


----------



## Skyjet (15. November 2010)

In China gibts auch sehr leckeres nachge"brautes" Bier 

Na dann mal gute Reise....


----------



## firefighter76 (15. November 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> In China gibts auch sehr leckeres nachge"brautes" Bier



:kotz::kotz::kotz:


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Die gehören mir und die hatte ich Roudy und Horeman gegeben um sie am Frankweg abzubringen.
> Ich bin jetzt mal weg erst nach Bayern und dann nach China(mal schauen wo's schlimmer ist)
> Gruß Schappi



 Welch Umstand 
Ich habe meine DX einfach Online bestellt, und da die Portofrei kommt, kam mir nie die Idee der Selbstabholung 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Skyjet (15. November 2010)

danach gehts einem so......


----------



## firefighter76 (15. November 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> danach gehts einem so......



das glaube ich auch


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. November 2010)

was machen eigentlich die merxhausen-bilder ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. November 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was machen eigentlich die merxhausen-bilder ?



Ich hatte Ihn per Mail nochmal angestupst - erfolglos 
Flo, wie können wir Ihn denn bestechen


----------



## firefighter76 (15. November 2010)

ihr müßt das eis auftauen und seine firma abfackeln dann hat er glaube ich zeit 
cruisen oder hier mal nerven oder fragen dann mailt er dir melche die sind zu groß fürs forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (16. November 2010)

Hey Früh-/Spätschicht: Donnerstag (od. heute?) nen kleiner Nightride ab Hannover?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. November 2010)

Hey,

ich bin zwar kein Teil der Frühschicht, aber dafür wäre ich zu haben. Was heißt den "klein ab Hannover"? Komplett bis zum Deister oder eher zum Benther oder Gehrdener?
Heute würde ich frühestens 19h schaffen, Donnerstag wäre es mir relativ egal.


----------



## Skyjet (16. November 2010)

Wäre Donnerstag auch dabei. Zeit egal.....
Aber als Vorschlag 18:00 Uhr Basche Sportplatz?


----------



## matzinski (16. November 2010)

Lasst uns doch die NR im D. in der IG diskutieren, gell?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. November 2010)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hey Früh-/Spätschicht: Donnerstag (od. heute?) nen kleiner Nightride ab Hannover?



Heute war nett.
Firefighter & Roudy 2x 9WP

Zum Feierabend nochmal richtig den Ar__h nass gekriegt.
Ab 17:30 dann nur noch Nieselregen also los!
Der Regen kam aus dem Osten, also Westseite fahren.
Da waren sogar trockenen Stellen 

Lustig wars. Aber: Ab wann ist eine Fahrradtour mit Licht ein Nightride?
Wir waren mit dem letzten Glockenschlag um 20 Uhr wieder im Keller.
Weit vor Night oder?


----------



## Skyjet (17. November 2010)

Offiziell beginnt die Nacht 30min nach Sonnenuntergang.

Für den gestrigen Tag (16.11.10) gegann die Nacht also ab 16:57 Uhr local mean time!!!

Also wenn die Sonne deutlich "unter" dem Horizont verschwunden ist.

Also war eure Ausfahrt ein NR!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flow0923 (17. November 2010)

Guten Abend.
Ich komme grad aus dem Deister und möchte an dieser Stelle ein großes Lob an die Leute aussprechen, die den Grabweg getunt haben!!! Sogar ich bin in der Lage die Sprünge zu fahren.Gar nicht aus zu denken was das wird wenn der Trail trocken ist.
Gute Arbeit!!!


----------



## exto (19. November 2010)

Wird ja langsam Zeit, den Sommerurlaub zu planen:

Jemand Lust auf n bisschen Radeln?


----------



## herkulars (19. November 2010)

Meinst Du wirklich, das ist was für Dich? Immerhin hast Du für die Strecke mehr als 24 Stunden Zeit. Wo bleibt da die Herausforderung?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. November 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wird ja langsam Zeit, den Sommerurlaub zu planen:
> 
> Jemand Lust auf n bisschen Radeln?



Hört sich spannend an...
http://www.mountainbike-expedition-team.de/GST/GST2010.html
Warum in die Ferne schweifen...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. November 2010)

yeah... Waltraut, meine Heldin


----------



## matzinski (19. November 2010)

coole Nummer, im Kodex wird verlangt, dass Beleuchtung und Reflektoren am Bike erforderlich sein müssen , vom Helm steht allerdings nix drin.


----------



## matzinski (19. November 2010)

...stimmt gar nicht. Licht und Reflektoren sind doch nicht Bestandteil des Kodex. Es wird nur darauf hingewiesen dass die StVO am Grenzstreifen gilt.


----------



## exto (19. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> yeah... Waltraut, meine Heldin



Kennt ihr euch?


----------



## schappi (19. November 2010)

Ich will auch so'n Helm mit Rückspiegel!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. November 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Wird ja langsam Zeit, den Sommerurlaub zu planen:
> 
> Jemand Lust auf n bisschen Radeln?



Habe das Buch dazu (Henry Lesewitz: Einfach Rasen) gelesen. Irgendwie kickt das nicht. (Buch + Strecke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (19. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich will auch so'n Helm mit Rückspiegel!



1 - ich möchte 
2 - möchte ich nicht so´n rückspiegel, sondern mal wieder mit *dir* ne zünftige trailtour machen. 
*3 - schwing dich endlich mal wieder auf´s bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2010)

Frühschicht im BB 9:01  Wer kommt ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. November 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht im BB 9:01  Wer kommt ?


ich


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. November 2010)

ist sonntag noch jemand zu normalen zeiten (11.00) unterwegs?


----------



## schappi (20. November 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 1 - ich möchte
> 2 - möchte ich nicht so´n rückspiegel, sondern mal wieder mit *dir* ne zünftige trailtour machen.
> *3 - schwing dich endlich mal wieder auf´s bike !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Nur wenn ich so'n Helm mit Rückspiegel kriege!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich so'n Helm mit Rückspiegel kriege!!!




wenn das die bedingung ist, dich mal wieder auf dem bike in den wald zu bekommen ..., 

dann bastel ich dir so´n teil


----------



## janisj (20. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ist sonntag noch jemand zu normalen zeiten (11.00) unterwegs?



11:00 Uhr Klingt interresant, allein wollte ich nicht fahren, aber wenn noch einige Mitstreiter dabei sind


----------



## Scott-y (20. November 2010)

Noch was für Leute die einen(Helm) an der Lampe haben .Die Bergwerks-Tour.http://www.sc-impuls.de./index1.htm


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. November 2010)

grad auf facebook gesehen, 

unser polizeipolizist hat geburtstag. 

daher  hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (20. November 2010)

dann auch von mir alles gute  hitzi


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. November 2010)

janisj schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr Klingt interresant, allein wollte ich nicht fahren, aber wenn noch einige Mitstreiter dabei sind



Um 11:00 wäre ich morgen auch dabei. Sind denn Arbeitshandschuhe oder Fahrradhandschuhe angesagt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. November 2010)

Dann treffen wir uns um 11.00 am WK. Wer kommt noch? Conny? Daniel? Telmo?


----------



## janisj (20. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns um 11.00 am WK. Wer kommt noch? Conny? Daniel? Telmo?


OK


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. November 2010)

Sehr schön. Und für morgen sind sogar nicht mal nennenswerte Niederschlagsmengen angesagt


----------



## stefan64 (20. November 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht im BB 9:01  Wer kommt ?



ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (20. November 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht im BB 9:01  Wer kommt ?



zu früh


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ist sonntag noch jemand zu normalen zeiten (11.00) unterwegs?



Ich werde es versuchen.
Bin vorher noch unterwegs.
Also wenn ich nicht 11:00 da bin, wartet nicht - ich rufe euch dann an.


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Noch was für Leute die einen(Helm) an der Lampe haben .Die Bergwerks-Tour.http://www.sc-impuls.de./index1.htm


Gerade angemeldet  

der Film vom letzten Jahr: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ARqZYDPuY"]YouTube        - 8. Bikertour zum Mittelpunkt der Erde - Sondershausen[/nomedia]


----------



## TW123 (20. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns um 11.00 am WK. Wer kommt noch? Conny? Daniel? Telmo?



Ok, aber bitte nicht warten.


----------



## taifun (20. November 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ,
> 
> unser polizeipolizist hat geburtstag.
> 
> daher  hitzi



Auch von mir noch hitzi,HAPPY BIRTHDAY von der Bikemesse Leibzig


----------



## Skyjet (21. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dann treffen wir uns um 11.00 am WK. Wer kommt noch? Conny? Daniel? Telmo?




Sorry Andreas....bin wohl raus. Stehe aber noch in Verhandlungen. Vielleicht komme ich noch nach???

Euch aber viel Spaß....nächstes WE bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei


----------



## Phil81 (21. November 2010)

Trotz Ewigertabellenfeierer werde ich mich dann mal aufraffen. Bis nachher


----------



## schappi (21. November 2010)

Hallo Hitzi,

Alles Alles Gute zum Geburtstag von
 Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. November 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute Hitzi. btw. Wie geht's eigentlich Börd?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Von mir auch alles Gute Hitzi. btw. Wie geht's eigentlich Börd?


 
Hi,
Sorry habe das anrufen und richtig absagen versemmelt.
Bin Nachmittags mit dem Firefighter gefahren.

Wir haben gelernt, Licht mit zu nehmen, wenn man "erst" um 14 Uhr aufs Rad kommt.
An der Streitbuche haben wir um kurz vor 17 Uhr noch zwei Spaziergängerinnen getroffen, die Richtung Taternpfahl unterwegs waren und nach dem Weg nach Bredenbeck fragten. 
Von da wären es noch knappe 2h Fussmarsch in Finsterniss gewesen.
Wir haben ihnen noch den richtigen Weg gewiesen, sind dann aber unseren Weg weitergerollt.
Kurz vor zuhause dann noch ein Crash. Am Waldrand steht eine Familie in der Dämmerung mit Rädern auf dem Weg. Wir drumherum, plötzlich macht Flo eine Schlenker und bevor ich reagieren konnte lag ich im Dreck.
=> Der Papa der Familie war Pipi machen und hat sein Rad in der Dämmerung mitten auf dem Weg gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2010)

*Hitzi*

*Von mir auch noch Glückwunsch nachträglich *​


----------



## Madeba (22. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich so'n Helm mit Rückspiegel kriege!!!



http://www.pedalkraft.de/spiegel.htm

soll ich Dir einen mitbestellen ?


----------



## schappi (23. November 2010)

Die kurze Ausführung zur Befestigung am Helmvisier


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. November 2010)

TREK BIKE ATTACK!

@Phil, schnell! Jetzt, wo es IBC-öffentlich ist, sind die 777 Startplätze bestimmt bald weg!


----------



## taifun (23. November 2010)

Heute Abend 19:05 in der Sendung Galileo auf Pro7. Ein Dowhiller wird versuchen mit seinem Bike gegen ein Rennrad mit Profi und ein Motorrad zu gewinnen. Wer schneller ist seht ihr heute Abend.

Ansehen...


----------



## stefan64 (23. November 2010)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Noch was für Leute die einen(Helm) an der Lampe haben .Die Bergwerks-Tour.http://www.sc-impuls.de./index1.htm



Auch angemeldet


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. November 2010)

Yeah Sieg für Klausmann!


----------



## Jennfa (23. November 2010)

...hab natürlich auch nix anderes erwartet!


----------



## firefighter76 (23. November 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> TREK BIKE ATTACK!
> 
> @Phil, schnell! Jetzt, wo es IBC-öffentlich ist, sind die 777 Startplätze bestimmt bald weg!



wer fährt den da noch hin außer phil und samy??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. November 2010)

Jenna.


----------



## Phil81 (24. November 2010)

Wobei wenn ich mir die Preise der Hotels und Jugendherbergen so anschaue 

Bin ich echt am überlegen da nicht hinzufahren...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. November 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute Abend 19:05 in der Sendung Galileo auf Pro7. Ein Dowhiller wird versuchen mit seinem Bike gegen ein Rennrad mit Profi und ein Motorrad zu gewinnen. Wer schneller ist seht ihr heute Abend.
> 
> Ansehen...


 
Gesehen  und mehr erwartet.
Meine Tochter rief immer:" Mehr Motorrad - mehr Motorrad".
MENNO 



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Yeah Sieg für Klausmann!


Das war doch Fake oder?

DH-Klausmann
Mike the Bike Kluge
und ein Moped-Fuzzi
Allein - zu sehen, dass Mike und Moped auf der Zielgerade gleichschnell waren verwundert und Klausmann knattert ohne Trail durch den Wald. Voll durchs unterholz - Klasse!


----------



## chickedy (24. November 2010)

Wie jetz, mehr erwartet? Es ging schließlich um Gallileo ;-)


----------



## zoomie (24. November 2010)

Hey Jungs - und Jenna,
heute um 12 Uhr auf 'm Kamm: 4cm Schnee und Sonnenschein 

Der Winter ist da


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. November 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Auch angemeldet



ich auch, aber es stehen erst matze und ich in der meldeliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fjolnir (24. November 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Hey Jungs - und Jenna,
> heute um 12 Uhr auf 'm Kamm: 4cm Schnee und Sonnenschein
> 
> Der Winter ist da


wow hätte nicht gedacht, dass es schon 4cm sind
 ziemlich matschiger schnee oder?


----------



## Jennfa (24. November 2010)

Ahaaaaaaaaa...bei mir sieht es 2011 eher noch nicht danach aus ...ist mir dann doch ein Urlaub zuviel im nächsten Jahr. Kann mich ja so schon nicht entscheiden wann ich wohin will! Vielleicht haben 2012 ja noch ein paar mehr Leute bock drauf. Ist bestimmt lustig mit ner netten Deisterfreunde-Truppe .


----------



## firefighter76 (24. November 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wobei wenn ich mir die Preise der Hotels und Jugendherbergen so anschaue
> 
> Bin ich echt am überlegen da nicht hinzufahren...



gibts da kein zeltplatz


----------



## firefighter76 (24. November 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Hey Jungs - und Jenna,
> heute um 12 Uhr auf 'm Kamm: 4cm Schnee und Sonnenschein
> 
> Der Winter ist da



was machst du um 12 auf dem Kamm mußt du nicht arbeiten


----------



## matzinski (24. November 2010)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich auch, aber es stehen erst matze und ich in der meldeliste


Man muss erst bezahlen, bevor man auf die Meldeliste kommt 



firefighter76 schrieb:


> was machst du um 12 auf dem Kamm mußt du nicht arbeiten


 Das war auch mein erster Gedanke als ich's heut nachmittag gelesen habe


----------



## Madeba (24. November 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> heute um 12 Uhr auf 'm Kamm: 4cm Schnee und Sonnenschein
> 
> Der Winter ist da



GEIL, es geht wieder los 

na endlich, wird auch Zeit !


----------



## Phil81 (24. November 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> gibts da kein zeltplatz



Doch gibt es... Schlafe aber gerne im Bettchen


----------



## firefighter76 (25. November 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Doch gibt es... Schlafe aber gerne im Bettchen



du warmduscher aber nen mega downhill fahren wollen


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> GEIL, es geht wieder los
> 
> na endlich, wird auch Zeit !



NR im Süntel??


----------



## Phil81 (25. November 2010)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> du warmduscher aber nen mega downhill fahren wollen



Posen reicht mir doch vollkommen... Das sollte sich doch schon rumgesprochen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (25. November 2010)

fjolnir schrieb:


> wow hätte nicht gedacht, dass es schon 4cm sind
> ziemlich matschiger schnee oder?



Nö, war gar nicht soooo matschig. Nur 'ne Spur rutschiger auf'm Trail - daß man dadurch nicht jede Wurzel sieht kann auch Vorteile haben  Und als dann noch die Sonne rauskam..
Bin schon gespannt auf nachher. Falls jemand Bock und Zeit hat: Spochtplatz Basche, 12 Uhr Abfahrt

URLAUB, Jungs, URLAUB


----------



## herkulars (25. November 2010)

Solange Du die Bäume unter dem Schnee noch siehst... Pass auf Dein Ohr auf!


----------



## Madeba (25. November 2010)

chris2305 schrieb:


> NR im Süntel??



kannst Du schon gegen 16 Uhr ? 

Dann könnten wir oben noch schnell die Kuchenreste vertilgen und danach im Dunkeln weiter... 

Hinten raus hab ich heute nicht soviel Zeit, viel später starten lohnt sich für mich daher nicht.


----------



## chris2305 (25. November 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> kannst Du schon gegen 16 Uhr ?
> 
> Dann könnten wir oben noch schnell die Kuchenreste vertilgen und danach im Dunkeln weiter...
> 
> Hinten raus hab ich heute nicht soviel Zeit, viel später starten lohnt sich für mich daher nicht.



Muss eigentlich bis 17.30 Uhr arbeiten, wenn melde ich mich gleich noch


----------



## njoerd (25. November 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Yeah Sieg für Klausmann!



mal ein besseres Rennen, das wäre mal das richtige Niveau für Galileo.
Leider gewinnt der Radler wieder  

http://video.mpora.com/watch/pRUvdUU8j/hd/


----------



## zoomie (26. November 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Solange Du die Bäume unter dem Schnee noch siehst... Pass auf Dein Ohr auf!




...bööööööööööööööööööööööööse..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. November 2010)

njoerd schrieb:


> mal ein besseres Rennen, das wäre mal das richtige Niveau für Galileo.
> Leider gewinnt der Radler wieder
> 
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/pRUvdUU8j/hd/


 
Eigentlich doch kein Wunder, da er hier die Finegr im Spiel hat.


----------



## herkulars (26. November 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...bööööööööööööööööööööööööse..



Ich? Niiiiieeeeeeeee!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. November 2010)

@firefighter: Lust, mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (26. November 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Nö, war gar nicht soooo matschig. Nur 'ne Spur rutschiger auf'm Trail - daß man dadurch nicht jede Wurzel sieht kann auch Vorteile haben  Und als dann noch die Sonne rauskam..
> Bin schon gespannt auf nachher. Falls jemand Bock und Zeit hat: Spochtplatz Basche, 12 Uhr Abfahrt
> 
> URLAUB, Jungs, URLAUB


 
...sag mal...schon wieder Urlaub...das geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu!!!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (26. November 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Heute Abend 19:05 in der Sendung Galileo auf Pro7. Ein Dowhiller wird versuchen mit seinem Bike gegen ein Rennrad mit Profi und ein Motorrad zu gewinnen. Wer schneller ist seht ihr heute Abend.
> 
> Ansehen...


 
habs gesehen, er hat gewonnen!!!


----------



## firefighter76 (26. November 2010)

herkulars schrieb:


> Solange Du die Bäume unter dem Schnee noch siehst... Pass auf Dein Ohr auf!



wo er recht hat hat er recht


----------



## Ladys-MTB (26. November 2010)

nabend! )


----------



## Phil81 (27. November 2010)

Schöne Bilder zur kalten Jahreszeit!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/17169912"]BikingHiking[/ame] Ansonsten kann ich gerade Life cycles sehr empfelen


----------



## zoomie (27. November 2010)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...sag mal...schon wieder Urlaub...das geht doch nicht mit rechten Dingen zu!!!




 Heeeeeeeeeeeeee - Urlaub hatte ich das letzte Mal im Juni !!!

Feuerteil - wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne, in diesem speziellen Fall an meinem Ohr. Ich hab aber nicht gejammert!
Wie war das nochmal mit Deinem Bautz in Merxhausen..?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (27. November 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Heeeeeeeeeeeeee - Urlaub hatte ich das letzte Mal im Juni !!!
> 
> Feuerteil - wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Späne, in diesem speziellen Fall an meinem Ohr. Ich hab aber nicht gejammert!
> Wie war das nochmal mit Deinem Bautz in Merxhausen..?!



schlechte übersetzung nicht feuerteil sondern feuerkämpfer 
und in merxhausen hatte ich aber genügend schutzkleidung an (jacket und fullface usw) nicht wie du mit ner cc mütze zum downhill


----------



## zoomie (27. November 2010)

Feuerding, das war keine Übersetzung.
Komisch hingefallen biste trotzdem und gejammert haste auch - Schutz hin oder her.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. November 2010)

Das riecht nach Duell 

_*Feuerkämpfer *_vs._*Vergrößererin*_

​


----------



## exto (27. November 2010)

Roudy, haste geseh'n? 

24 Std Rennen in deiner alten Heimat. Was meinste? Solostart just 4 fun?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. November 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Roudy, haste geseh'n?
> 
> 24 Std Rennen in deiner alten Heimat. Was meinste? Solostart just 4 fun?



Wo?
Wann?

Rennprojekte erst wieder ab 2012, außer Funsport-Enduro ohne GA1 und sowas.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. November 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Roudy, haste geseh'n?
> 
> 24 Std Rennen in deiner alten Heimat. Was meinste? Solostart just 4 fun?




ey alter, hab ich was verpasst. 

ich kann mich noch erinnern, vor garnicht so langer zeit mal ein statement von dir gelesen zu haben , dass die rennsaison 2011 komplett ohne exto stattfinden wird. 

du hast für´s 24h downhillrennen am zaub[er]berg in semmering abgesagt, 
nach rücksprache mit dir gleich für merxhausen 2011 auch. 
du sprachst von ner kompletten renn bzw. bikepause. 

und nun frei nach adenauer: 
"was interessiert mich mein geschwätz von gestern "


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. November 2010)

Ist heute jemand um 11.00 am spochtplatz ?


----------



## Skyjet (28. November 2010)

war gestern schon unterwegs.....daher heute nicht


----------



## exto (28. November 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ey alter, hab ich was verpasst.
> 
> ich kann mich noch erinnern, vor garnicht so langer zeit mal ein statement von dir gelesen zu haben , dass die rennsaison 2011 komplett ohne exto stattfinden wird.
> 
> ...



Na jaaaaaa...

Rennen is ja nicht gleich Rennen...

Das 24er ist am Alfsee in der Nähe von Osnabrück. WENN ich teilnehme, dann auch nicht so richtig als Rennen, sondern mehr so als relativ gemütliche "Tour mit andern im Kreis". So wie dieses Jahr in Lofer halt. Kostet nur'n Fuffi und liegt fast an einer meiner Lieblings-Trainingsstrecken (ca 95km/Weg). 
Ich würd Freitags mit'm Rad anreisen, Zelt aufbauen, Sonntag noch bleiben und dann Montags per Rad zurück. Du siehst: Eher ne minimalistische Wochenendtour als n klassisches 24 Std-Rennen.

Semmering und Merxhausen sind schon allein deshalb schlecht, weil ich ja kein richtiges Bergab-Rad mehr habe. 

Dafür hab' ich n paar andere, nette Sachen in Planung, mein Schatz. Bist herzlich JEDERZEIT eingeladen. Z.B. gibt's von Lone Wolf den Vorschlag einer SSP - Tour "Hamburg und zurück Non Stop" mit lecker Brötchen im Morgengrauen auf'm Fischmarkt. Außerdem will ich mal wieder ne Woche im Wald verbringen. E1 vom Deister Richtung Süden. So 5-700 Km. Muss mal nachsehen, wie weit man in der Spanne so kommt (Schätze ungefähr Frankfurt oder so ). Wenn du inzwischen nen neuen Sattel hast, würd ich mich freuen, wenn du mitkommst.

Ach ja: Der Klassiker "B.O. - Deister - Süntel - Hameln - Lemgo - B.O." mit Start um Mitternacht steht natürlich auch wieder auf'm Plan. Wer Lust hat, bitte zwecks Terminabsprache melden. 

Hat viielleicht jemand von den Tourenplanerprofis ne schöne Idee für eine Strecke in den (nicht im) Harz auf Lager?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. November 2010)

Heute war's richtig schön im Wald. Ich hab ne runde mit Hund über teufelskammer und Rakete gedreht. Rakete ist ja mal echt schick geworden mit dem neuen oberen Teil.  der Boden war gut gefrostet und griffig und putzen brauchte man hinterher auch nicht. 
@ Conny: was machst du eigentlich wenn's RICHTIG kalt ist? Frieren? 
So isses jedenfalls besser als die Pampe der letzten Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (28. November 2010)

Der Boden ist in der Tat jetzt richtig schnell. Selbst der völlig zerfahrene Barbie ging heute so richtig ab. Solange es jetzt nicht mächtig anfängt zu schneien sind die Bedingungen echt super  Das haben wir uns aber auch verdient nach der wochenlangen Schlammschlacht..


----------



## Jennfa (28. November 2010)

Und wieder mal zeigt sich, dass ICH mit den Fiveten nicht anständig durch den Winter komme ...aber immerhin sind meine Finger noch dran und nicht abgefroren. Ich werde mir jetzt noch Unterziehhandschuhe besorgen und dann kanns kälter werden. Brauche bloß noch anständige Winterschuhe für meine Frostfüße. Es sind die Schuhe und wohl leider nicht die Socken . Aber es ging mir heute erstaunlich gut, trotz Kälte .


----------



## firefighter76 (28. November 2010)

ich würde mal nach trekking schuhe für den winter schauen die sind immer recht warm und wasserdicht


----------



## 1Tintin (28. November 2010)

Hi,
stimmt, die neue Linie in der Rakete ist schön und wird bestimmt auch noch besser mit der Zeit, der Boden war genial heute.
Aber kalte Füße hatte ich auch, bibberbibber.

Tintin


----------



## Jennfa (28. November 2010)

Jau, gucke mir schon fleißig Schuhe von Lowa etc. an.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. November 2010)

für warme Füße habe ich mir diese Schuhe und diese Strümpfe gekauft. Alternativ würde ich auch diese Strümpfe empfehlen. Damit stehe ich stundenlang auf dem Hundeplatz rum oder latsche durch kleine Bäche und Matsch, wie beim step up Bau am Barbieteich. Die Sohle der Schuhe ist auf den Flatpedalen fast so griffig wie die 5-10


----------



## fjolnir (28. November 2010)

bei -17°C im letzten winter hatte ich einfach 2 paar socken an und wenns kalt wurde hilft auch ein einfaches schieben,sodass die füße belastet werden xD


----------



## Jennfa (28. November 2010)

Skisocken hab ich, geht aber in Kombi mit den Fiveten bei mir bergab auf Dauer auch nicht. Die Schuhe sitzen dann aber auch ziemlich eng. Bergab werden die Schuhe vorne eisigkalt. Bergauffahren reicht nicht zum wiederaufwärmen. Laufen ist kein Problem, wandere auch im Schnee mit den Fiveten, aber ich fahre ja eher bergauf . Hatte das Problem letztes Jahr auch schon und habe immer gehofft, dass die Zehen nachher noch dran sind . Es gibt genug Leute die keine kalten Füße bekommen, dazu gehöre ich wohl leider nicht . Es werden auf jeden Fall "Wanderschuhe", überlege nur noch ob Winter oder Normale. Welche werden denn hier so außer fiveten gefahren ?


----------



## Dease (28. November 2010)

Wenn Du keine passenden Schuhe findest, dann kannst Du noch Wärmepflaster probieren. 
https://www.boc24.de/p/Hot-Power-Zehenwaermer____47536


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (28. November 2010)

Also ich fahre ja immer mit Trekking Schuhen von Salomon. Wasserdicht und Winddicht. Nur leider nicht warm, da Sommerschuh. Aber mit dicken Wollsocken und Thermoeinlegesole auch Winter geeignet. Leide aber auch nicht unter kalten Füßen.


----------



## Jennfa (28. November 2010)

Was es alles gibt ! Nicht, dass ich mir mit den Teilen noch die Füße verkohle !
Die Sohle von den Adidasschuhen sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal nach nem grippigem Trekkingschuh aus. Salomon hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt...kann die Sohle der verschiedenen Schuhe aber nicht so einschätzen. Fährt hier jemand welche von Lowa oder Meindl? 
Mal gucken ob ich es die Tage mal zur Anprobe in die Stadt schaffe.


----------



## Hitzi (28. November 2010)

Es ist Winter befohlen  





Und für die kalten Tage ziehe ich Überschuhe drüber und zwei paar Socken drunter......

Um 06 Uhr sitze ich morgen früh wieder auf dem Bock


----------



## chris2305 (29. November 2010)

Jetzt wissen wir wer es kalt macht:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/1...iefs-jenna-hanni-frieren-deutschland-ein.html

Kein Wunder, dass du kalte Füße hast!


----------



## matzinski (29. November 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Was es alles gibt ! Nicht, dass ich mir mit den Teilen noch die Füße verkohle !
> Die Sohle von den Adidasschuhen sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal nach nem grippigem Trekkingschuh aus. Salomon hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt...kann die Sohle der verschiedenen Schuhe aber nicht so einschätzen. Fährt hier jemand welche von Lowa oder Meindl?
> Mal gucken ob ich es die Tage mal zur Anprobe in die Stadt schaffe.


Wenn du Schuhe für die Ewigkeit suchst und nie wieder kalte Füße haben willst, nimm' diese:

Meindl Gastein GTX 


 

Das ist der bewährte Klassiker.


----------



## gloshabigur (29. November 2010)

oder der hier; hat letztes Jahr bis -17 Grad gehalten:
(Hanwag Fjaell, gibbet auch als Lady Version )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (29. November 2010)

Hmm, der Fjaell könnte wg. der hochgezogenen Gummigalosche zum Biken sogar besser geeignet sein als der Gastein, guter Tip. Sind das die Treter, die du gestern anhattest?


----------



## gloshabigur (29. November 2010)

Yup! 

Merino-Socken und Hanwag Fjaell. Fast 6 h draußen gestern und mit warmen Füßen nach Hause . Sohle ist recht steif, gut für's Biken. Profil sorgt bei Schnee und Eis für sicheren Tritt.

Ich hab' die Fjaell letzten Winter ausgiebig getestet und bin sehr zufrieden .


----------



## matzinski (29. November 2010)

Wenn man da jetzt noch SPD-Cleats dran dengeln könnte 

... das wär's


----------



## taifun (29. November 2010)

Also,ich fahre mit denen hier schon 2 Jahre und habe keine kalten Füße






http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a38292/diadora-polaris-mtb-winterschuh-schwarz-silber.html?


----------



## Jennfa (29. November 2010)

Daaaaaaaaaanke ...ich werde mir die Tage dann mal welche bestellen oder mal zur Anprobe fahren !


----------



## gloshabigur (29. November 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn man da jetzt noch SPD-Cleats dran dengeln könnte
> 
> ... das wär's



Meine Erfahrung: bei Cleats dringt die Kälte nach einiger Zeit immer über die Metallplatte in den Schuh. Wanderschuhe ohne Cleats finde ich deshalb besser; gerade wenn man länger als nur 'ne Stunde draußen ist.


----------



## Dease (29. November 2010)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: bei Cleats dringt die Kälte nach einiger Zeit immer über die Metallplatte in den Schuh. Wanderschuhe ohne Cleats finde ich deshalb besser; gerade wenn man länger als nur 'ne Stunde draußen ist.



Das hatte ich am WE und habe vorzeitig um Tourabbruch gebettelt!

Letzten Winter hatte ich gar keine kalten Füße mit der gleichen Schuh/Socken Kombi. Scheinbar kann man sich auch an die Kälte gewöhnen.


----------



## Diamondbacker (30. November 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Was es alles gibt ! Nicht, dass ich mir mit den Teilen noch die Füße verkohle !
> Die Sohle von den Adidasschuhen sieht auf jeden Fall schonmal nach nem grippigem Trekkingschuh aus. Salomon hatte ich mir auch schon angeguckt...kann die Sohle der verschiedenen Schuhe aber nicht so einschätzen. Fährt hier jemand welche von Lowa oder Meindl?
> Mal gucken ob ich es die Tage mal zur Anprobe in die Stadt schaffe.


 
Hi Jennfa,
also ich habe es mit dem Meindl Magic 2.0 XCR versucht. Ist ein Wanderhalbschuh mit Gore-Tex. Ist beim Wandern im Harz überragend! Aber auf meinen Plattforms taugt er leider nicht. Das Profil ist für die Pins zu grob. Vielleicht findest Du ja bei Meindl eine Alternative denn die Schuhe sind qualitativ echt spitze.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## matzinski (30. November 2010)

taifun schrieb:


> Also,ich fahre mit denen hier schon 2 Jahre und habe keine kalten Füße
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Alex, die Schuhe sind ja mal bezahlbar. Sind die Schuhe eher eng oder eher weit geschnitten? Fallen die Schuhe eher klein oder eher groß aus?


----------



## taifun (30. November 2010)

Ja,sind gerade günstig.Habe damals auch mehr bezahlt.
Ich habe 2 Nummern größer genommen,damit auch noch warme Socken genug Platz haben und die Luft zirkulieren kann.Fahre damit super
Zu eng bekommst du auch kalte Füße.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
die DIMB hat eine Umfrage unter Bikern gemacht.
Hier der Link dazu sehr interessant:
http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/umfrage2010/ergebnis_gesamt_100913.pdf


----------



## Neartheabyss (30. November 2010)

kalte füsse, dann kauft euch den five ten das modell karver, ein paar dicke socken rein und das paßt. die dinger sind wasserdicht und es gibt keinen schuh mit mehr grip, egal ob schlamm oder schnee


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. November 2010)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> kalte füsse, dann kauft euch den five ten das modell karver, ein paar dicke socken rein und das paßt. die dinger sind wasserdicht und es gibt keinen schuh mit mehr grip, egal ob schlamm oder schnee


So bin ich letzten Winter gefahren.
Als Socke sogar eine 3mm Neoprensocke.
Selbst bei -4 Grad war ich froh, als ich die Dampfenden Schuhe ausziehen durfte.


----------



## Jennfa (30. November 2010)

Fahre doch den Fiveten mit tollen Socken ...Aber schön, dass ihr alle das Problem der abgefrorenen Zehenspitzen nicht kennt . Ich bin ja sooooooooooooo neidisch...und bestelle gleich Schuhe! Dampfen tut bei mir nur der Rest meines Körpers...würde die Wärme ja gern zu den Schuhen umleiten!

Jenna, die bald hoffentlich auch mit dampfenden Füßen bergab fährt .


----------



## Jennfa (30. November 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> die DIMB hat eine Umfrage unter Bikern gemacht.
> Hier der Link dazu sehr interessant:
> http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/umfrage2010/ergebnis_gesamt_100913.pdf



Nur 8% Frauen !


----------



## Neartheabyss (2. Dezember 2010)

war jemand im deister u kann mir die boden beschaffenheit mitteilen. ich hoffe es liegt nicht zuviel schnee dort.


----------



## njoerd (2. Dezember 2010)

ich war gestern, bevor es so geshcneit hat, 1A bedingungen  
heute weiß ich nicht, wollte morgen wieder hin.


----------



## Madeba (2. Dezember 2010)

wenn es gestern schon 1A war, kann es ja durch den Schnee kaum schlimmer werden


----------



## JOGA72 (3. Dezember 2010)

Die Diadora Winterschuhe stehen auch bei Bike-Infection.de im Laden. Kleiner Tipp gegen die Kälte von unten: einfach eine Einlegesohle mit Alubeschichtung in den Schuh legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (3. Dezember 2010)

DEn Tip mit den Five Ten kann man nur zustimmen, top warm


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Dezember 2010)

an alle Merxhausen Teilnehmer bitte mal in die IG schauen
mfg firefighter


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Dezember 2010)

was mich brennend interessiert ist, ob die frühschicht sich heute in den wald getraut hat. 

wenn ja , berichtet mal


----------



## matzinski (5. Dezember 2010)

Na klar war die Frühschicht heute im Wald. 

Wie immer über BB und GB. Vom GB bis Egestorf Gegenwind mit gefühlten 70 km/h. Das Ganze angereichert mit Schneetreiben und meterhohen  Verwehungen. Bierweg rauf zum Annaturm - fast alles fahrbar. Nach Kaffe und Kuchen über Laube, Barbie und Mögebier wieder runter und nach Hause. Bodenproben wurden reichlich genommen. Baden war ich auch kurz bei der Bachdurchfahrt auf dem Mögebier. Alles in allem 55,7 km, 675 hm, 4:21 reine Fahrzeit - die anderen haben sicher noch mehr auf der Uhr , also Punkte satt


----------



## gloshabigur (5. Dezember 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was mich brennend interessiert ist, ob die frühschicht sich heute in den wald getraut hat.
> 
> wenn ja , berichtet mal



Echtes Winterbiken 

Um 0 Grad, nicht zu kalt. Viel Schnee schon bei der Anfahrt. Im Deister dann auf dem Bierweg zum Kammweg, dann über Annaturm zur Laube. Relativ gut fahrbar bei dem vielen Schnee; den Autospuren sei Dank. Aber nicht aus dem Tritt kommen  

Mathias, Stefan und Tom sind Mögebier zum Finale gefahren.  
Mein Bike war eingefroren: Bremsen und Schaltung. Deshalb lieber auf der Waldautobahn runter. 

Fazit: gutes Winterbiken. (Und viele Punkt für die Frührider ).

Beweis-Fotos hier:




Gehrdener Berg




Gehrdener Berg




Feldmark; auf dem Weg zur Wennigser Mark / Ziel: Bierweg




Feldmark; auf dem Weg zur Wennigser Mark / Ziel: Bierweg




Deisterrand (Wennigser Mark)




am Annaturm


----------



## Barbie SHG (5. Dezember 2010)

Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxis95 (5. Dezember 2010)

hier noch mal barbie grab http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/10582


----------



## stefan64 (5. Dezember 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> was mich brennend interessiert ist, ob die frühschicht sich heute in den wald getraut hat.
> 
> wenn ja , berichtet mal



Ich verstehe echt nicht, warum so wenige auf den verschneiten Trails fahren.
So ein Snowride auf jungfräulicher Piste ist doch mal was richtig geiles.

Bei den heutigen Schneeverhältnissen kriegt der Mögebierweg von uns 8 von 10 Spaßpunkten.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Dezember 2010)

wenn ich mir so die fotos anschaue, frag ich mich, ob´s heute nur in springe geschneit hat 
wir haben heute locker 15 cm , teilweise sogar 20 cm neuschnee bekommen. 
hier wär an biken nicht zu denken gewesen .


----------



## Jennfa (5. Dezember 2010)

Ne, war bei uns auch so ...für die Hauptwege werden hier wohl erstmal wieder ein paar große Fahrzeuge durch müssen damit ich von hier aus hochfahren kann. Bergab bleibt man wohl nur noch im Tiefschnee stecken . Dabei wars gestern doch noch so schön! Das hab ich letztes Jahr schon zu genüge versucht...dafür brauch ich aber schon nen richtig guten Tag um mich so zu quälen .


----------



## Midnight (5. Dezember 2010)

Seit froh über den schönen Schnee, bei uns in Lemgo hats nachts erst geschneit und dann ab morgens geregnet ... die reinste Matschepampe hier


----------



## mh320i (5. Dezember 2010)

Barsinghausen ist heute auch im Schnee versunken, trotz Motivation an fahren nicht zu denken. Morgen neuer Anlauf...

Vielleicht teste ich mal Mögebier...


----------



## matzinski (5. Dezember 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn ich mir so die fotos anschaue, frag ich mich, ob´s heute nur in springe geschneit hat
> wir haben heute locker 15 cm , teilweise sogar 20 cm neuschnee bekommen.
> hier wär an biken nicht zu denken gewesen .


Einfach morgens nicht so lang im Bette liegen. Dann ist der Schnee noch nicht so hoch


----------



## mh320i (6. Dezember 2010)

Heute auf der Barsinghäuser Seite:    ca 15 - 20cm Schnee!











Bei Wennigsen war ja  *TREIBJAGD* 

Sonst aber bergab sehr spassig, beragauf leider ne Qual....


----------



## Dease (6. Dezember 2010)

Für alle die fleißig die Bikeschuhe geputzt haben, gibt es eine kleine Nikolausüberraschung:


----------



## Torben. (6. Dezember 2010)

ich war vorhin noch ne runde im deister. der raketentrail ist gut fahrbar die forstwege eher nicht so nur die die viell bewandert werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (6. Dezember 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Für alle die fleißig die Bikeschuhe geputzt haben, gibt es eine kleine Nikolausüberraschung:



 Wann und wo zu haben? Im Gegensatz zu den Trikots gibt's davon immerhin schonmal ein "echtes" Foto.


----------



## Hitzi (7. Dezember 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Für alle die fleißig die Bikeschuhe geputzt haben, gibt es eine kleine Nikolausüberraschung:



Stark! 

Wie und wo kriegen wir die?


----------



## Dease (7. Dezember 2010)

Wollte die Teile eigentlich schon zum letzten IG-Treffen mitbringen, hat dann aber doch nicht geklappt. Die Liste mit den Wünschen habe ich ja noch. 

Ich denke, dass es die einfachste Variante ist, wenn sich immer ein paar Leute (möglichst viele) zusammen schließen und ich einem dann die Teile zukommen lasse. 
BarbieSHG wird die Schaumburgerecke abdecken. 
Habe ehrlich gesagt, keine Lust und Zeit 50 einzelne Wünsche abzuwickeln.


----------



## matzinski (7. Dezember 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Wollte die Teile eigentlich schon zum letzten IG-Treffen mitbringen, hat dann aber doch nicht geklappt. Die Liste mit den Wünschen habe ich ja noch.
> 
> Ich denke, dass es die einfachste Variante ist, wenn sich immer ein paar Leute (möglichst viele) zusammen schließen und ich einem dann die Teile zukommen lasse.
> BarbieSHG wird die Schaumburgerecke abdecken.
> Habe ehrlich gesagt, keine Lust und Zeit 50 einzelne Wünsche abzuwickeln.


Dann stell' doch mal die Liste mit den Wünschen in die IG. Dann weiß man auch mit wem man sich zusammenschließen könnte.


----------



## Dease (7. Dezember 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dann stell' doch mal die Liste mit den Wünschen in die IG. Dann weiß man auch mit wem man sich zusammenschließen könnte.



Gute Idee.
Das erledigt bestimmt BarbieSHG nachher, wenn er den Leberkäse abtrainiert hat.


----------



## Hitzi (7. Dezember 2010)

NR für morgen 08.12. steht in der IG...... CU there


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Dezember 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> NR für morgen 08.12. steht in der IG...... CU there




und .... wie war´s  ? 

 ?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Dezember 2010)

steht in der IG......


----------



## Hitzi (9. Dezember 2010)

Klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (9. Dezember 2010)

Funsport-Gerät Bergmönch
Downhill-Roller für grobe Abfahrten

Habt Ihr sowas schon gesehen?????

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,729904,00.html


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2010)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Funsport-Gerät Bergmönch
> Downhill-Roller für grobe Abfahrten
> 
> Habt Ihr sowas schon gesehen?????
> ...


Cooles Gerät. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass man mit diesem Teil Trails befahren kann, die ich mit meinem AM nicht auch fahren könnte. Das halte ich doch für stark übertrieben. Da muß man sich nur die Gabel und die Mini-Bremsscheiben anschauen. Dann weiß man, dass das Werbegefasel ist. Aber trotzdem. Ist 'ne coole Idee und könnte als Nischenprodukt Erfolg haben. Interessant wäre zu erfahren, ob man in dem Rucksack außer dem Roller vieleicht auch noch ein Banänchen unterbringen kann


----------



## exto (10. Dezember 2010)

Kommt in der Kategorie "Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht" auf einen der vorderen Plätze 

Ich hab aber ne tolle Verwendungsmöglichkeit dafür: Zusammen mit den ganzen E-MTBs in eine große Grube, draufschei**en und zuschaufeln...

Es ist echt zum Kotzen, was sich irgendwelche Idioten ausdenken, um auch noch den letzten Vollpfosten in die Natur zu schicken, nachdem ihm das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wurde...


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Kommt in der Kategorie "Dinge, die die Welt nicht braucht" auf einen der vorderen Plätze
> 
> Ich hab aber ne tolle Verwendungsmöglichkeit dafür: Zusammen mit den ganzen E-MTBs in eine große Grube, draufschei**en und zuschaufeln...
> 
> Es ist echt zum Kotzen, was sich irgendwelche Idioten ausdenken, um auch noch den letzten Vollpfosten in die Natur zu schicken, nachdem ihm das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wurde...


Nun sei mal nicht so streng. Das selbe hat dein alter Herr bestimmt auch gedacht als er das erste Mountainbike gesehen hat


----------



## exto (10. Dezember 2010)

Mein alter Herr ist Techniker. Wenn er - mit dem Erfahrungswissen von 20 Jahren MTB - sehen würde, wie jemand ein Gefährt mit 16" Rad hinten und 20" vorn als ein ultimativ geländegängiges Ding anpreist, hätte er "Verarschung" gerufen und mit in die Grube geschi**en.

Ich hab echt nix gegen neue Ideen, aber manche Dinge sind einfach nur dummdreist.

Das wahre Problem, dass diese Möchtegern-Erfinder haben, ist, dass die wirklich coolen Sachen wie Surfen, Biken, Snowboarden usw. schon erfunden wurden. Weil sie was ähnlich geiles nicht auf die Kette kriegen, werden neue Bedürfnisse für ihre mickrigen Produkte halt gleich miterfunden.

Sowas regt mich halt auf. Kann ich doch auch nix für...


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Dezember 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Mein alter Herr ist Techniker. Wenn er - mit dem Erfahrungswissen von 20 Jahren MTB - sehen würde, wie jemand ein Gefährt mit 16" Rad hinten und 20" vorn als ein ultimativ geländegängiges Ding anpreist, hätte er "Verarschung" gerufen und mit in die Grube geschi**en.
> 
> Ich hab echt nix gegen neue Ideen, aber manche Dinge sind einfach nur dummdreist.
> 
> ...



kauf dir nen größeren helm und geh biken. 
deine laune ist ja unerträglich 

p.s. 
will am donnerstag evtl. mit jimmy nach willingen . lust ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (11. Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit @ Frühschicht
seit ihr Morgen wieder unterwegs?Will mal versuchen nach langer Krankheit wieder meine Kondition zufördern!


----------



## Hitzi (11. Dezember 2010)

Stefan ist unterwegs auf La Palma und Matze hatte irgendwie einen Termin....


----------



## matzinski (12. Dezember 2010)

Die Frühschicht fiel heut' aus. Es gab nur eine Nachtschicht mit gloshabigur . Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass du da nicht mit wolltest  

Nächste Woche ist wieder alles beim Alten und es geht pünktlich um 9:01 wieder los.

War heute jemand im Deister unterwegs? Wie waren die Schneeverhältnisse? Alles weggetaut oder Matschepampe?


----------



## Dease (12. Dezember 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht fiel heut' aus.



Und dann morgen ne Currywurst. Das gibt gleich 50 Minuspunkte für den WP!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Dezember 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> War heute jemand im Deister unterwegs? Wie waren die Schneeverhältnisse? Alles weggetaut oder Matschepampe?



Da ich eine latente Affinität zur Nahrungsaufnahme habe, werde ich es mal so beschreiben:
Bis auf 200 HM kann man wirklich gut fahren, danach kommt es einem wie "Schwimmen in Erbsensuppe" vor, wobei alle 20 HM von einem überdimensionalen Koch ein paar Kilo Erbsen dazugekippt wurden. Oben auf dem Kamm war alles wieder top weil dort der Schnee geräumt wurde. Auf dem Plateau zur Rakete hatte ich das Gefühl, mit Flauschreifen auf einem riesigen Klettband zu fahren, am Einstieg zum Trail wars wie Rudern in Kartoffelbrei. Da bin ich lieber auf dem Weg daneben abgefahren. Das war durchaus ne spannenden Aktion, die die Reflexe und Koordination ordentlich schult. Nach einem Salto mit Landung in einem Schneematsch mit Squishy-artiger Konsistenz, nur ohne Geschmack, war ich gründlich erfrischt auch bald wieder zuhause. Jedenfalls war das ne spaßige Nummer


----------



## Torben. (12. Dezember 2010)

die schreibung ist sehr gut

ich hab versucht rake zu fahren es war sehr glatt auf dem schneematsch aber der untere teil ab der hütte da war es schneefrei und man könnte die bremse offen lassen


----------



## feldbirne (12. Dezember 2010)

so, wieder zurück aus dem krankenhaus... schulter heilt so langsam..
falls es wen interessiert, taifun gehts gut.. haben uns zufällig beim röntgen getroffen. so klein is die welt^^


----------



## Deleted 28330 (12. Dezember 2010)

guten tag, 

hier ein paar bilder von uns unbekannten leuten, die wir letzten samstag geknipst haben. vielleicht kann irgendwer sich oder oder einen bekannten darauf erkennen. bilder in voller größe gibts in meiner galerie.


----------



## matzinski (12. Dezember 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Und dann morgen ne Currywurst. Das gibt gleich 50 Minuspunkte für den WP!


Schnick schnack, Currywurstessen ist regeneratives Muskelaufbautraining. Außerdem bin ich heute 2 Std im Eisstadion gekreiselt. War auch mal wieder schön.



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Da ich eine latente Affinität zur Nahrungsaufnahme habe, werde ich es mal so beschreiben:
> Bis auf 200 HM kann man wirklich gut fahren, danach kommt es einem wie "Schwimmen in Erbsensuppe" vor, wobei alle 20 HM von einem überdimensionalen Koch ein paar Kilo Erbsen dazugekippt wurden. Oben auf dem Kamm war alles wieder top weil dort der Schnee geräumt wurde. Auf dem Plateau zur Rakete hatte ich das Gefühl, mit Flauschreifen auf einem riesigen Klettband zu fahren, am Einstieg zum Trail wars wie Rudern in Kartoffelbrei. Da bin ich lieber auf dem Weg daneben abgefahren. Das war durchaus ne spannenden Aktion, die die Reflexe und Koordination ordentlich schult. Nach einem Salto mit Landung in einem Schneematsch mit Squishy-artiger Konsistenz, nur ohne Geschmack, war ich gründlich erfrischt auch bald wieder zuhause. Jedenfalls war das ne spaßige Nummer


  So ähnlich hab' ich mir das vorgestellt. Dazu konnte ich mich heute morgen nicht motivieren.


----------



## stefan64 (12. Dezember 2010)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Stefan ist unterwegs auf La Palma und Matze hatte irgendwie einen Termin....



Bei mir ist morgen Frühschicht mit Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (12. Dezember 2010)

...wer auch immer Sigi ist - viel Spaß


----------



## momme (13. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab hier mal drei Siggi-Vorschläge. Einer von denen ist es bestimmt:

http://www.magic-bike-lapalma.com/de/unser-team.html 

http://www.bikenfun.de/slider-siegmund-schueler.html 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5sXWbYwT9Y"]YouTube        - Siggi[/nomedia] 


Die ersten beiden Siggis fahren eher die gemässigten Trails, der dritte im Bunde soll voll die Rakete sein!


----------



## matzinski (13. Dezember 2010)

... na dann hoffen wir mal dass es der Dritte ist - damit sich Stefan nicht langweilt


----------



## Phil81 (13. Dezember 2010)

Also bei dem ersten Siggi kann man einige Bilder von unserer Reise Anfang des Jahres bestauen. 

Durch den wilden Norden


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Bilder  da sind ja einige Brocken-Rocker drauf. Da will ich auch hin


----------



## Hitzi (13. Dezember 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist morgen Frühschicht mit Sigi



Hat er also doch Bikehose und Schuhe in den Koffer geschmuggelt


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Dezember 2010)

donnerstag sind jimmy, chris und ich ab ca. 09.30 uhr in willingen .
vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere deisterfreun.d/in  auch lust auf skifahren. 
in willingen heißt es ski- und rodel gut bei z. zt. ca. 90 cm schnee.

wäre doch toll, wenn wir eine größere gruppe werden sollten. 

ski heil 

hörmi


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Dezember 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> donnerstag sind jimmy, chris und ich ab ca. 09.30 uhr in willingen .
> vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere deisterfreun.d/in  auch lust auf skifahren.
> in willingen heißt es ski- und rodel gut bei z. zt. ca. 90 cm schnee.
> 
> ...



schön für euch  ich muß arbeiten und hätte ach lust mal wieder das brett unter die schuhe zu schnallen


----------



## stefan64 (14. Dezember 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Also bei dem ersten Siggi kann man einige Bilder von unserer Reise Anfang des Jahres bestauen.
> 
> Durch den wilden Norden



Es war wohl Sigi der Erste und gemäßigte Trails sind definitiv was anders
Sven und Herr Helius AC 2011 waren auch mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (14. Dezember 2010)

wie war das doch gleich ?



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ski heil  ...



"...Bein kaputt !" 

daher schlage ich vor, das Du - bevor Du ab Donnerstag wochenlang wegen Gipsschiene auf dem Sofa sitzt - morgen zum NR antrittst !


----------



## Phil81 (15. Dezember 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Es war wohl Sigi der Erste und gemäßigte Trails sind definitiv was anders
> Sven und Herr Helius AC 2011 waren auch mit dabei.



Na dann grüss mal die Berliner die sind ja gerade bei Siggi dem Ersten zu Gast


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Dezember 2010)

JA, NEEEIIIDDDDDDDdd... La Palma, meine Lielingsinsel 

Naja, wenigstens ist mein Chinaböller angekommen. Wie bekomme ich das Ding am besten am Helm montiert. Gibt es Tipps?


----------



## feldbirne (15. Dezember 2010)

hi

wie kann man hier denn personen suchen? ich suche "taifun". bitte um hilfe..


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Dezember 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php

dann taifun eingeben


----------



## feldbirne (15. Dezember 2010)

ah... ja danke.. gefunden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (16. Dezember 2010)

feldbirne schrieb:


> ah... ja danke.. gefunden..



Hier bin ich.....


Immer noch außer gefecht.....


----------



## Quen (16. Dezember 2010)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php
> 
> dann taifun eingeben



Scherzkeks.


----------



## zoomie (17. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jungs - und Jenna 
Morgen jemand im Deister unterwegs?
Glühwein am Nordmannsturm - oder so?


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Dezember 2010)

nö muß arbeiten :kotz:


----------



## matzinski (17. Dezember 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs - und Jenna
> Morgen jemand im Deister unterwegs?
> Glühwein am Nordmannsturm - oder so?


Nö, aber wohl übermorgen


----------



## Phil81 (17. Dezember 2010)

Jup Sonntag


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Dezember 2010)

ich hätte wohl Lust, allerdings zu Fuß mit Hund. Hab heute auch ne Stunde "snowwalking" auf der Halde gemacht. So´n strammer Fußmarsch im Tiefschnee auf jungfräulichen Pfaden ist auch ne interessante Art WP Punkte zu sammeln. Auf den Trails sind ohne die Verwehungen gestern nochmal locker 15cm dazugekommen. Da wo es verweht ist stehst du schon auf der Halde bis zum Knie im Schnee. Ich weiß nicht ob das mit dem Rad so viel Spaß macht. 
Wann wolltest Du denn los?


----------



## zoomie (17. Dezember 2010)

Okay - snow-walking morgen 

11 Uhr Sportplatz? Oder so? Eigentlich egal..


----------



## zoomie (17. Dezember 2010)

Wann und wo ist Sonntag Start? Und ich mein nicht die frühe Frühschicht..


----------



## Phil81 (17. Dezember 2010)

Je nach Abend prgramm morgen gegen Mittag oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (17. Dezember 2010)

Phil, Du verwirrst mich..
Ich denk, Du willst Sonntag?


----------



## matzinski (17. Dezember 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Wann und wo ist Sonntag Start? Und ich mein nicht die frühe Frühschicht..


Die frühe Frühschicht geht meist schon ab 7:30 mit gloshabigur. Aber das wolltest du ja gar nicht wissen. 

Wir starten immer erst gegen 9:00.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Dezember 2010)

zoomie schrieb:


> Okay - snow-walking morgen
> 
> 11 Uhr Sportplatz? Oder so? Eigentlich egal..



Alles klar. 11.00 spochtplatz, ca. 12.00 nordmannsturm bei Suppe und glüwein


----------



## zoomie (17. Dezember 2010)

oki


----------



## Phil81 (17. Dezember 2010)

Samstagabend Programm natürlich


----------



## Jennfa (18. Dezember 2010)

Alles klari , bis morgen!


----------



## Jennfa (18. Dezember 2010)

Rakete ist im Schnee verschwunden : aber Janosch hat den Trail für uns gefunden!


----------



## stefan64 (18. Dezember 2010)

@ Frühschicht:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wie wäre es morgen mit Treffpunkt um 8:46 Uhr am Bahnhof Empelde?
Rückweg dann mit Muskelkraft.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (18. Dezember 2010)

Frühschicht startet morgen 9:01 h am BB - mal sehen was geht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (18. Dezember 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oder das... lass noch mal telefonieren...


----------



## stefan64 (18. Dezember 2010)

Die Frühschicht hat sich jetzt telefonisch geeinigt.
Wir fahren mit der S-Bahn hin.


----------



## gloshabigur (19. Dezember 2010)

Fruhschicht heute unterwegs unterwegs gewesen? Hatte leider heute keine Zeit.

Erste Horror-Woche zum Glück vorbei (Weihnachtsfeier, Geburtstage, Tannenbaumschlagen, ...). Zweite Woche folgt jetzt mit weiteren Geburtstagen, Weihnachten, ...
Dezember ist der Horror.

Dann gibt es hoffentlich wieder Zeit für die Frühschicht. Bei diesen Verhältnissen kein Winter-Biker. Das tut echt weh.


----------



## stefan64 (19. Dezember 2010)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Fruhschicht heute unterwegs unterwegs gewesen?







Na klar


----------



## gloshabigur (19. Dezember 2010)

Boah! NEID !


----------



## Deleted139849 (20. Dezember 2010)

Deister im Dez. 2010:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (20. Dezember 2010)

kann man irgendeinen Trail noch gut befahren?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Dezember 2010)

Der Mittelteil von Rakete geht sehr gut, allerdings nur 300m. Torben hat gestern dort gefilmt.


----------



## njoerd (20. Dezember 2010)

danke


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. Dezember 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Na klar


noch ein paar Impressionen von der gestrigen Frühschicht...

























Mögebier diesmal nur 6 von 10 möglichen Spaßpunkten...


----------



## Quen (20. Dezember 2010)

Ihr seid die Härtesten! 

Btw: man sieht beim Mögebier doch gar nicht wo der Weg ist...  Oder?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. Dezember 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> Btw: man sieht beim Mögebier doch gar nicht wo der Weg ist...  Oder?


ich glaube Stefan - unser "pathfinder" - riecht die Trails...


----------



## Quen (20. Dezember 2010)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> ich glaube Stefan - unser "pathfinder" - riecht die Trails...


... ah, also am WE zuvor das Revier markiert?


----------



## stefan64 (20. Dezember 2010)

Quen schrieb:


> ... ah, also am WE zuvor das Revier markiert?



Am WE davor war ich gar nicht im Lande.

Den Trail im Schnee zu finden ist nicht so schwer, da man immer irgendeinen Anlieger oder sonst was sieht.
Und wenn man mal daneben liegt, ist das auch nicht schlimm.
Im Schnee ist der Wald überall gleich.


----------



## taifun (21. Dezember 2010)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Im Schnee ist der Wald überall gleich.


Daher braucht man auch keinen Trail....


----------



## exto (21. Dezember 2010)

Also, je mehr Snow-Bike-Bilder ich hier sehe, um so sympatischer wird mir Homers Snow-Walking-Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Dezember 2010)

vergiss aber die wanderstöcke nicht


----------



## Skyjet (21. Dezember 2010)

Der Vorteil des Trails UP & DOWNhill walking ist, dass der Schnee plattgetreten wird!!! Wir werden heute die Rakete zu Fuß begutachten....1900 Uhr Basche....Ich hoffe, dass man ihn kommende Woche wieder per Bike bereisen kann???


----------



## 1Tintin (21. Dezember 2010)

Nicht mehr lange, dann werden die Tage wieder länger.


----------



## Madeba (21. Dezember 2010)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Der Vorteil des Trails UP & DOWNhill walking ist, dass der Schnee plattgetreten wird!!!


vom "plattgetreten" zum "Vereisen" sind es nur ein paar Schritte... 

nach den Erfahrungen aus dem letzten Winter würde ich vom Wandern auf den Trails abraten...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich war gestern mal los.
Man(n) folgt quasi den Treckerspuren.

Bredenbeck - Kamm - Taternpfahl - Sophienhöhe (nur da war der Weg geräumt => alle Nebenweg haben ca. 30-40 cm Schnee).
Unten verwehrte mir ein Förster die Weiterfahrt Richtung Jägerallee mit dem Finger auf dieses Schild zeigend: 







ER:"Hier gehts nicht weiter"

Nachdem ich Ihm erklären konnte, dass ein MTB kein Motorrad und kein Auto ist, durft ich dann doch weiter.

Jägerallee - Laube fahrend - und dann bis zur Wöltjebuche schieben (mehr ging nicht).

Gelohnt hat´s sich nicht, aber ich war mal wieder draußen.

Haut rein


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (22. Dezember 2010)

Falls es wen interessiert: Runde ums Steinhuder Meer nicht fahrbar, ab Winzlar ist tragen angesagt (von Steinhude kommend).
Frohes Fest.


----------



## zoomie (23. Dezember 2010)

Hey Jungs..und die viel zu wenigen, aber super-toughen Mädels..und ihr 'stillen Mitleser' - auch die, die den Wald bewirtschaften..und die lieben Hamburger..und Berliner..

Ich wünsch' euch schöne, unstressige Weihnachten mit vielen Geschenken und lieben Menschen. Danke für das Miteinander, das trainieren, abrollen lehren und warten..  Macht Spaß mit euch!!!

Frohe Weihnachten

Conny


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Dezember 2010)

ja , is denn heut scho weihnachten  ???


----------



## Brook (24. Dezember 2010)

Wann muss ich am Waldkater sein, bezüglich der Winterweihnachtsbikingrunde? Und sollte niemand kommen, wo muss ich mir ansehen ... das Babygrab hoch zur Laube, heisse Schoki am Turm und dann wo runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (24. Dezember 2010)

Hoch auf dem Bierweg. Geht Weniger Mark am Georgsplatz hoch. Da fährt der Wirt vom Annaturm mit dem Auto fast täglich hoch. Da hat's eine halbwegs g'scheite Spur. Runter kommt man immer irgendwie.

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen da draußen.


----------



## Brook (24. Dezember 2010)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Hoch auf dem Bierweg. Geht Weniger Mark am Georgsplatz hoch. Da fährt der Wirt vom Annaturm mit dem Auto fast täglich hoch. Da hat's eine halbwegs g'scheite Spur. Runter kommt man immer irgendwie.
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen da draußen.



Siehste, gute Idee. Ich wollte gleich das Grab hoch um zu schaun, was sich im letzten Jahr alles verändert hat. Gerken kommt mich im Übrigen um 12 Uhr abholen ... vielleicht noch einen Kaffee und dann nix wie ab in den Wald


----------



## gloshabigur (24. Dezember 2010)

Viel Spaß. War selbst  am Mittwoch im Deister. Viel Schnee, viel schieben. War trotzdem klasse.


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten an Alle Freunde und Liebhaber des Deisters!
hier die Geschichte wie und wo der Weihnachtsbaum erfunden wurde, nämlich im Deister an der Alten Taufe!

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Dezember 2010)

War von euch mal jemand in Braunlage Skifahren? Ist die Schlange am Lift auch so lang wie im Sommer für den Bikepark?

Achja: Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> War von euch mal jemand in Braunlage Skifahren? Ist die Schlange am Lift auch so lang wie im Sommer für den Bikepark?
> 
> Achja: Frohe Weihnachten!




fahr zum skilaufen nach willingen oder winterberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Dezember 2010)

Naja, bei den Straßenbedingungen grade eher schwierig. Wir haben eh noch ne Anfängerin dabei...
Warst du schonmal in Braunlage fahren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2010)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Naja, bei den Straßenbedingungen grade eher schwierig. Wir haben eh noch ne Anfängerin dabei...
> Warst du schonmal in Braunlage fahren?




ja, aber schon ca. 25 jahre her. waren zur norddeutschen meisterschaft dort  .

aber gerade als anfänger wäre wibe oder willingen idealer. 
ansonsten ist st. andreasberg auch nicht so verkehrt .


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2010)

Für Anfänger ist Springe ideal!
Und keine Schlangen


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2010)

schappi schrieb:


> Für Anfänger ist Springe ideal!
> Und keine Schlangen



stimmt , daran hab ich garnicht gedacht 

http://www.skiclubspringe.de/


----------



## taifun (24. Dezember 2010)

*wünsche allen frohe weihnachten*​


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten



Hoffe es lagen ordentlich neue Biketeile unterm Baum 
Hab jetzt endlich meinen "Schlauchüberzieher" für die kalten Momente im Leben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gruß Tom


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohes Fest Ihr Waldschrate 
Haltet euch beim Braten zurückdas Zeug macht im Frühjahr langsam


----------



## blumully (25. Dezember 2010)

Auch wenn ich schon sonst keine Zeit mehr finde, heir was zu schreiben aber:
Zu Weihnachten wünsche ich Euch allen ein schönes Fest und kommt gut ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten euch allen 
Wer hat Lust, an einem gemütlichen Weihnachtsspaziergang teilzunehmen? Sonntag 1430 Spochtplatz ist angepeilt. Tee und Kuchen wären als Marschgepäck ideal. Auch wenn es früh dunkel wird kann man sehr gut sehen.


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist ein SCHLAUCHüberzieher? Etwa das was ich denke? Tut's 'ne Windstopperhose nich' auch? 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten euch allen
> Wer hat Lust, an einem gemütlichen Weihnachtsspaziergang teilzunehmen? Sonntag 1430 Spochtplatz ist angepeilt. Tee und Kuchen wären als Marschgepäck ideal. Auch wenn es früh dunkel wird kann man sehr gut sehen.


Matze and family wär'n dabei.

... und frohe Weihnachten euch allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Dezember 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Matze and family wär'n dabei.



sehr schön. da freut sich auch der Wuff. Guck aber nochmal um 13.30 ins Forum, vielleicht können wir auch erst um 1500 los. Der Wald ist aber im Dunklen erst so richtig schön.


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2010)

Seht mal zu, dass ihr 14:30 schafft. Sonst ziehen wir ggf. schon mal los. Wir bringen auch noch Freunde mit (und Angus' Kumpel ).


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Dezember 2010)

14:30 läuft aumen:


----------



## Torben. (26. Dezember 2010)

also hier mal für alle die nicht laufen wollen und morgen zeit haben 

morgen (montag) treffen am parkplatz deisterfreilichtbühne über den sportplätzen gefahren werden soll die rakete solange bis wir keine lust mehr haben 
zeit 12 30 
ausrüstung : bike, dicke schuhe, dicke handschuhe, ... und ne määäänge gut laune


----------



## Torben. (26. Dezember 2010)

........wer lust hat bitte bei mir melden pn oder hier im thtread .....


----------



## fjolnir (26. Dezember 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> also hier mal für alle die nicht laufen wollen und morgen zeit haben
> 
> zeit 12 30
> ausrüstung : bike, dicke schuhe, dicke handschuhe, ... und ne määäänge gut laune



brauchen wir einen Helm?


----------



## Torben. (26. Dezember 2010)

wenn du was zum schützen hast dann ja wenn nicht kanste ihn daheim lassen


----------



## Barbie SHG (26. Dezember 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Was ist ein SCHLAUCHüberzieher? Etwa das was ich denke? Tut's 'ne Windstopperhose nich' auch?
> 
> Matze and family wär'n dabei.
> 
> ... und frohe Weihnachten euch allen.



Hi MAtze, ich meine eigentlich den Schlauch für die Trinkblase/Mundstück (da hilft ne Windstopperhose wenig) 
Das Teil ist mir bei den letzten Touren ab und zu mal zugefrohren...


----------



## matzinski (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi Tom, das Geld für den Überzieher hättest du dir sparen können. Das funktioniert leider nicht . Mit oder ohne ist egal. Wenn der Schlauch gefüllt ist, friert er trotzdem ein. Das einzige, was hilft, ist nach dem Trinken den Schlauch wieder durchzupusten so dass die Flüssigkeit wieder in die Blase zurückläuft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (27. Dezember 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Tom, das Geld für den Überzieher hättest du dir sparen können. Das funktioniert leider nicht . Mit oder ohne ist egal. Wenn der Schlauch gefüllt ist, friert er trotzdem ein. Das einzige, was hilft, ist nach dem Trinken den Schlauch wieder durchzupusten so dass die Flüssigkeit wieder in die Blase zurückläuft.



Oder einfach mehr/oefter trinken. Eine andere Alternative waere eine Beimischung jahreszeitueblichem Frostschutzes...

LG
Uwe


----------



## Power-Valve (27. Dezember 2010)

Hui... gerade in der HAZ gefunden:

Hier der Text aus der HAZ vom 27.12.2010:_
*Drei Strecken geplant*
Mountainbiker bekommen ein Deisterrevier
Zwei, mÃ¶glicherweise auch drei offizielle Strecken fÃ¼r Mountainbiker soll es im Deister geben. Die Region Hannover bemÃ¼ht sich den Streit zwischen Mountainbikern auf der einen Seite und Wanderern, NaturschÃ¼tzern sowie den Waldbesitzern zu befrieden.
In dem langjÃ¤hrigen Konflikt im Deister war es sogar schon zu Handgreiflichkeiten gekommen â derzeit bemÃ¼ht sich die Region, den Streit zwischen Mountainbikern auf der einen Seite und Wanderern, NaturschÃ¼tzern sowie den Waldbesitzern zu befrieden. Nach vielen GesprÃ¤chen scheint das jetzt gelungen: Es soll zwei, mÃ¶glicherweise auch drei offizielle Strecken fÃ¼r Mountainbiker geben. Die geplanten Abfahrten im Waldgebiet der Landesforsten befinden sich in der NÃ¤he des Nienstedter Passes und der MÃ¼nder HeerstraÃe.........
_Hier geht's weiter: Zum Artikel: http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Mountainbiker-bekommen-ein-Deisterrevier


----------



## LocoFanatic (27. Dezember 2010)

Sophienhöhe - Taternpfahl - Wöltjebuche - Bielsteinkopf - Taternpfahl - Springe ist fahrbar. meistens.
Extrem lustig da draußen.

und vielen Dank an euch alle, die soviel Engangement zeigen, dass wir jetzt und hoffentlich auch in der Zukunft im Deister biken können.

Grüße
Charles


----------



## Torben. (27. Dezember 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Hui... gerade in der HAZ gefunden:
> 
> Hier der Text aus der HAZ vom 27.12.2010:_
> *Drei Strecken geplant*
> ...


_

hm nichts neues _


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Dezember 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> hm nichts neues



doch, dass wir "nur" 30  wilde  also inoffizielle  Abfahrten haben


----------



## Torben. (27. Dezember 2010)

jaaa stimmt das ist aber auch alles die anderen 12 würden unterschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (27. Dezember 2010)

"Schneebruch" ist für mich DAS Unwort in diesem Winter....... 

Wie kann Schnee brechen? 

Wie sieht es denn im Wald aus? Ist der Schnee schon gebrochen?


----------



## Torben. (27. Dezember 2010)

also rakete ist fahrbar aber auch nur mit viiieel treten und rutschen und dann auch noch langsam das scheiss tauwetter hat den weichen powderschnee zu einer klebrigen schnee masse verwandelt in der mann nur stecken bleibt .... wäre es doch nur unter null geblieben


----------



## mason89 (27. Dezember 2010)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> Sophienhöhe - Taternpfahl - Wöltjebuche - Bielsteinkopf - Taternpfahl - Springe ist fahrbar. meistens.
> Extrem lustig da draußen.
> 
> und vielen Dank an euch alle, die soviel Engangement zeigen, dass wir jetzt und hoffentlich auch in der Zukunft im Deister biken können.
> ...



Die Abfahrt war sooooo gut ! =D


----------



## Barbie SHG (27. Dezember 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Tom, das Geld für den Überzieher hättest du dir sparen können. Das funktioniert leider nicht . Mit oder ohne ist egal. Wenn der Schlauch gefüllt ist, friert er trotzdem ein. Das einzige, was hilft, ist nach dem Trinken den Schlauch wieder durchzupusten so dass die Flüssigkeit wieder in die Blase zurückläuft.



Bin leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen. Bei mir ist immer das Mundstück trotz "zurück pusten" eingefrohren. 
Mal schauen. Dease hat mir von dem Teil aus eigener Erfahrung so vorgeschwärmt, dass ich es mir jetzt auch gegönnt hab.


----------



## herkulars (28. Dezember 2010)

Wenn's nur das Mundstück ist könntest Du es einfach von oben in Deine Jacke stopfen. Da friert es garantiert nicht ein.


----------



## sundancer (28. Dezember 2010)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Hui... gerade in der HAZ gefunden:
> 
> Hier der Text aus der HAZ vom 27.12.2010:_
> *Drei Strecken geplant*
> ...



In dem Artikel steht auch etwas von Vereinsgründung. Ich bin eigentlich schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Mountainbikeverein in der Nähe von Hannover.
Wie kann man die entsprechenden Ansprechpartner erreichen um sich an diesem Verein zu beteiligen?
Wer Infos dazu hat, bitte per PN an mich senden.

Danke.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Brook (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich starte dann in vielleicht einer knappen Stunde auch wieder in the Deister .... hoffe es rutscht heute besser als vor 2 Tagen!


----------



## exto (28. Dezember 2010)

AAAAAH!!!

DAS nenn' ich mal Heimatliebe!

Den ollen wenigstens Bock durch's alte Revier tragen, wenn fahren schon nicht geht 

Wie war's denn?


----------



## Jennfa (28. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin soweit...ich baue die Tage den neuen Heimtrainer auf . Nebenbei Bikefilme gucken, dann hab ich wenigstens ne Ahnung davon wie es war richtig zu biken . 
Sehr sehr genial und schön ist übrigens der Film Break the Cycle, gedreht in Irland! Vielleicht kennen den ja auch schon alle und ich habs mal wieder verpasst .

[ame="http://vimeo.com/2333560"]Break the Cycle Trailer - NOW AVAILABLE ON DVD! on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Torben. (28. Dezember 2010)

der ist doch schon alt jenna  guck doch lieber life cycles der ist viel besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (28. Dezember 2010)

bla bla bla


----------



## MichiP (28. Dezember 2010)

sundancer schrieb:


> In dem Artikel steht auch etwas von *Vereinsgründung*. Ich bin eigentlich schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Mountainbikeverein in der Nähe von Hannover.
> Wie kann man die entsprechenden Ansprechpartner erreichen um sich an diesem Verein zu beteiligen?
> Wer Infos dazu hat, bitte per PN an mich senden.
> 
> ...



Steht dieses Thema wirklich zur Diskussion?

Würde sicherlich den ein oder anderen auch Interessieren.


----------



## Dease (28. Dezember 2010)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Tom, das Geld für den Überzieher hättest du dir sparen können. Das funktioniert leider nicht . Mit oder ohne ist egal. Wenn der Schlauch gefüllt ist, friert er trotzdem ein. Das einzige, was hilft, ist nach dem Trinken den Schlauch wieder durchzupusten so dass die Flüssigkeit wieder in die Blase zurückläuft.





Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Bin leider noch nicht zum testen gekommen. Bei mir ist immer das Mundstück trotz "zurück pusten" eingefrohren.
> Mal schauen. Dease hat mir von dem Teil aus eigener Erfahrung so vorgeschwärmt, dass ich es mir jetzt auch gegönnt hab.



Diesen Winter ist mir mit dem Teil der Schlauch noch nicht zugefroren. 

Hey Barbie, vielleicht solltest Du Dich beim Radln auch mal anstrengen, dann bekommst Du auch Durst und der Schlauch friert nicht zu!


----------



## Barbie SHG (28. Dezember 2010)

Wie?? Muss man sich da anstrengen


----------



## Dease (28. Dezember 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wie?? Muss man sich da anstrengen



Manche schon! 

Mail habe ich gelesen. OK.


----------



## Barbie SHG (28. Dezember 2010)

Dease schrieb:


> Manche schon! Manche eiern aber nur mit 5 km/h rum, weil Winterpokal ist. Denen friert dann aber auch der Trinkschlauch ein.



Wie?? Du fährst mit 5 km/h und das ist anstrengend für dich???


----------



## Madeba (28. Dezember 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wie?? Du fährst mit 5 km/h und das ist anstrengend für dich???


lass uns die Tage mal 'ne Runde durch den Süntel drehen, dann wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob Du schneller als 5km/h bist


----------



## sundancer (28. Dezember 2010)

Wer aus der Deisterregion hat denn am 31.12.2010 Lust, eine Tour auf den Brocken mit zu fahren?

Thema siehe hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7868110#post7868110

Wäre schön, wenn noch einige Biker mit Bikes über 15 Kilo Kampfgewicht dabei wären.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Barbie SHG (28. Dezember 2010)

Madeba schrieb:


> lass uns die Tage mal 'ne Runde durch den Süntel drehen, dann wollen wir doch mal sehen, ob Du schneller als 5km/h bist



Hast ja Recht. Denke man sollte auch mal bei so nem Wetter ne Bikepause machen, fällt zwar schwer, werde mich aber dran halten
Unsere letzten Touren im SChnee hatten noch Durchschníttsgeschwindigkeiten von ca. 8,5 (da lag aber deutlich weniger).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (28. Dezember 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> der ist doch schon alt jenna



Ja weiß ich doch . Ist aber glaube ich nicht soooooooo bekannt, oder? 



Torben. schrieb:


> guck doch lieber life cycles der ist viel besser



Neeeeeee, der war mir zu teuer für die paar Minuten die er läuft !


----------



## Phil81 (28. Dezember 2010)

Grosser Fehler. Einer der besten Filme seit langem


----------



## Brook (28. Dezember 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Grosser Fehler. Einer der besten Filme seit langem



Um ehrlich zu sein, ich finde Ihn ziemlich langweilig .... da gibt es weit bessere. Klar, die Idee und Umsetzung der fortlaufenden Jahreszeiten, toll .... aber umgehauen hat mich auch das nicht.


----------



## Torben. (28. Dezember 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ja weiß ich doch . Ist aber glaube ich nicht soooooooo bekannt, oder?
> 
> 
> 
> Neeeeeee, der war mir zu teuer für die paar Minuten die er läuft !



zum bekantheitsgrad kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich über 100 bikefilme besitze kenn ich soviele filme von denen man nie ein wort gelesen hat aber soo unbekannt ist brake the cycles nicht warund schlecht ist er auch nicht 


wenn du willst lei ich dir life cycles mal aus ich fand er war das geld wert ein kunstwerk auf einer kleinen plastikscheibe


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Dezember 2010)

Brook schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, ich finde Ihn ziemlich langweilig .... da gibt es weit bessere. Klar, die Idee und Umsetzung der fortlaufenden Jahreszeiten, toll .... aber umgehauen hat mich auch das nicht.




mich auch nicht


----------



## Jennfa (28. Dezember 2010)

Gekauft wird er schon noch irgendwann . Bin ja auch schon ganz neugierig ! Gibt ja unterschiedliche Meinungen, aber gucken will ich ihn auf JEDEN! Bluray und DVD nehmen sich ja auch nix, komisch! 
Break the Cycle ist halt ein klasse Film für wenig Geld .
Kriege auch schon richtig Fernweh von den ganzen Filmen! Das tolle ist, dass man diesen Winter gaaaaaaaaanz viel Zeit hat seinen Urlaub zu planen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (28. Dezember 2010)

Torben. schrieb:


> zum bekantheitsgrad kann ich nicht viel sagen da ich über 100 bikefilme besitze kenn ich soviele filme von denen man nie ein wort gelesen hat aber soo unbekannt ist brake the cycles nicht warund schlecht ist er auch nicht



Na toll und ich war so stolz ! Mit 100 kann ich nicht mithalten. Kannst ja noch ein paar heiße Tipps für die kühlen Wintertage verraten. Dann kann ich meine Sammlung nach und nach mal aufstocken!



Torben. schrieb:


> wenn du willst lei ich dir life cycles mal aus ich fand er war das geld wert ein kunstwerk auf einer kleinen plastikscheibe



Da komme ich gern drauf zurück . Wenn er mich umhaut wird er eh gekauft !


----------



## Madeba (28. Dezember 2010)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hast ja Recht. Denke man sollte auch mal bei so nem Wetter ne Bikepause machen, fällt zwar schwer, werde mich aber dran halten
> Unsere letzten Touren im SChnee hatten noch Durchschníttsgeschwindigkeiten von ca. 8,5 (da lag aber deutlich weniger).


ist der Schnee zu tief, bist Du zu schwach 

wir haben die Wälder heute aber auch rechts und links liegen gelassen und sind auf abwechselnd sulzigen oder vereisten Radwegen, verschneiten Feldwegen und arschglatten Straßen nach Kamerun geradelt 

war auch schön


----------



## Torben. (28. Dezember 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Na toll und ich war so stolz ! Mit 100 kann ich nicht mithalten. Kannst ja noch ein paar heiße Tipps für die kühlen Wintertage verraten. Dann kann ich meine Sammlung nach und nach mal aufstocken!
> 
> 
> 
> Da komme ich gern drauf zurück . Wenn er mich umhaut wird er eh gekauft !



bei bedarf schick mir ne pn


----------



## Torben. (28. Dezember 2010)

ach und nebenbei bovor ich es vergesse mein filmchen ist fertig 


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKIYVxDui9o&feature=feedu"]YouTube        - Raketentrail 19.12.10[/nomedia]


----------



## Wasserträger (29. Dezember 2010)

Für alle die Lust haben am Silvestermorgen auf den Brocken zu fahren hier der Treed zum lesen und anmelden.

Gestartet wird um neun Uhr, Start und Ziel ist der grosse Parkplatz am Ortseingang von Schierke.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=499612

Ich bin dabei und vielleicht sieht man sich....


----------



## schappi (29. Dezember 2010)

Torben,
klasse Video gefällt mir gut!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## NightWing77 (29. Dezember 2010)

Yo schönes entpanntes Video, gut gemacht 
Ich häng hier vor meinem Tannebaum und werd fett und müde.
Schnee Matsch und Kälte... ne da kann ich mich nicht aufraffen zu.

Ich machs wie Jennfa gucke ab u. zu Bikevideos und bin auch dabei meinen Urlaub für nächstes Jahr zu planen.
Entweder wieder Bikeurlaub in Südtirol oder mal nichts tun auf irgendeiner Insel.
Und auf Frühling freuen das wir wieder gemeinsam fahren können.


----------



## Hitzi (29. Dezember 2010)

Raus mit euch....... 

Winterpunkte sammlen und etwas fürs Gemüt tun.

1 Stunde reicht ja......

Die Wege sind überall schon plattgetrampelt und mit normalen Reifen kann man ganz gut abrollen


----------



## chickedy (29. Dezember 2010)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Bluray und DVD nehmen sich ja auch nix, komisch!


ist beides hochauflösend, kannst also ruhigen gewissens die dvd für ca 1 weniger kaufen.
war allerdings auch ein wenig von dem streifen enttäuscht, ist mehr ein kunst- als ein bikefilm.
aber es sind schon geile bilder dabei.


----------



## Midnight (29. Dezember 2010)

Torben chilliges Video, das macht echt laune biken zu gehen!  
Ich quäle mich hier seit Tagen nur noch mit Mathe und Informatik ab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Glaube muss die Tage doch mal wieder aufs Rad steigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (29. Dezember 2010)

@Torben: cooles Video

Will morgen auch, ist die Rakete fahrbar??


----------



## Torben. (29. Dezember 2010)

momentan ist schwierig wegen dem tauwetter von montag ist alles vereist und so einfach mal versuchen ^^


----------



## exto (29. Dezember 2010)

Sehr geiles Video, Torben 

A Propos Urlaub: Anfang Februar geht's wieder raus. Mal wieder Thailand und höchstwarscheinlich nach Kambodscha. Dieses Mal aber eher chillig mit mehr Meer als Bergen und Dschungel 
Ryan hat mich übrigens zum Kaffee eingeladen. Mal seh'n, wenn mich der Wahnsinn packt, buche ich meinen Rückflug noch um und werd noch'n paar Tage in Brisbane verbringen. Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal n bisschen Ticketpreise checken...

Boah, bin ich froh, wenn ich aus dieser Schnee-Sch... raus bin :kotz:


----------



## Phil81 (29. Dezember 2010)

Wann den Vieleicht kann man sich ja mal auf nen Bierchen treffen. Fliege am 27.01 los 

Erstmal düsen wir aber etwas weiter Östlich nach Vietnam. Angeblich soll es um Hanoi auch eine kleine Freeride Szene geben. Man wird sehen sonst wird das mal wirklich ein Winter mit kaum Biken.


----------



## Phil81 (29. Dezember 2010)

Achja Kambotcha kann ich dir wärmstens empfelen. Fand ich sehr entspannt da.


----------



## NightWing77 (29. Dezember 2010)

Sag mal Phil Du bist ja ständig am verreisen und dann mal eben nicht ins nächste Dorf sondern gleich so richtig weit u. exotisch weg.
Da werd ich ja richtig neidisch
Hast Du zuviel Kohle aufen Konto rumliegen und zuviel Zeit oder ist es bei Dir beruflich ?
Und Exto was Du vorhast klingt ja auchmega spannend


----------



## Phil81 (30. Dezember 2010)

Beides nicht

Meine Lieblingsgeschichte als Kind:




Vermutlich deshalb 


Die Kinder haben kenn es vieleicht


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Dezember 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Beides nicht
> 
> Meine Lieblingsgeschichte als Kind:
> 
> ...



die geschichte ist klasse. 
mirka mag sie auch sehr gerne.

wird aber trotzdem zeit für dich langsam sesshaft zu werden. 
diese ganzen reisen werden für uns einfach zuviel .


----------



## Phil81 (30. Dezember 2010)

Noch habe ich aber nicht genug Farben gesammelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. Dezember 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wann den Vieleicht kann man sich ja mal auf nen Bierchen treffen. Fliege am 27.01 los
> 
> Erstmal düsen wir aber etwas weiter Östlich nach Vietnam. Angeblich soll es um Hanoi auch eine kleine Freeride Szene geben. Man wird sehen sonst wird das mal wirklich ein Winter mit kaum Biken.



Ich flieg am 03.02. Erst mal nach Bangkok. Ich finde, das ist n guter Ort, erst mal anzukommen, Jetlag loswerden, einkaufen (ich fahr immer mit wenig Gepäck los. Deuter Transalp reicht locker für vier Wochen) Außerdem bin ich n Gewohnheitstier: Ein Chang in der Gecko-Bar ist immer der Startschuss. Dann wollen wir in den Süden. Warscheinlich erst nach Ko Tao und dann vielleicht mal die Andamanenküste abklappern. Gegen Mitte des Monats wollen wir warscheinlich erst rüber nach Siem Reap. Von da Richtung Süden über Pnom Penh nach Sianoukville. Wie gesagt: Ich hab' n bisschen Sehnsucht nach'm Meer.

Ne nette Szene gibt's übrigens auch rund um Chiang Mai. Am Doi Suthep gibt's n Paar Trails, die ganz nach deinem Geschmack sein dürften. Mir haben da mit den (eigentlich ganz ordentlichen) Leihbikes n Paar mal die Haare zu Berge gestanden. 
Letztes Jahr hab ich rund um Pai ein Paar sehr geile Spots entdeckt. Leider gibt's da so gut wie keine Szene, deshalb konnte ich kein anständiges Bike auftreiben. Vielleicht verbringe ich in der Gegend mal nen richtigen Bike Urlaub. Ist eh sehr geil da.

Wenn's passt, und sich unsere Wege irgendwie kreuzen, können wir uns gern mal auf'n Bierchen treffen. Ich werd mich auf jeden Fall regelmäßig über Facebook auf dem Laufenden halten.




NightWing77 schrieb:


> Hast Du zuviel Kohle aufen Konto rumliegen...  ?



Man kann seine Kohle aber auch für wesentlich dösigere Dinge raushauen  Im Endeffekt isses DEUTLICH billiger als die meisten so denken. Flug hin und zurück um 600,- und unterwegs kommst du ohne auf irgendwas zu verzichten mit 200,- die Woche locker hin. Da sind dann neben Wohnen und Essen auch Reisekosten vor Ort, Dauer-Moped-Miete und auch mal mal n Paar Tage Motorradmiete, Raften, Tauchen und vor allem anständige Mengen Chang-Bier und Sang Som eingerechnet.
Das größte Problem in finanzieller Hinsicht war bei mir eigentlich immer, dass ich, wenn ich zurück war, bei den deutschen Preisen echte Bauchschmerzen hatte...


----------



## Phil81 (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich meld mich einfach mal bei facebook.

Kann eh schlecht abschätzen wie lange ich an einem Ort bleiben werde. Sowas entscheiden wir meist sehr spontan. Ausser nehm Flug von BKK nach Hanoi habe ich auch noch nichts weiter geplant.

Achja am 03.02 ist Tet Fest


----------



## NightWing77 (30. Dezember 2010)

Junge junge Eure Urlaube klingen immer so richtig spannend und abenteuerlich.
Meine sind so typisch Altdeutsch, 14 Tage am Strand und nichts tun, ab u zu mal inne Stadt nen bißchen bummeln oder auch mal spazieren gehen das wars auch schon.
Außer dieses Jahr in Südtirol mit dem Bike, fast jeden Tag die Berge rauf u runter und wenn wir mal nicht gefahren sind gings zu Fuß in die Berge zum kraxeln.
Mal schauen wahrscheinlich wird es nächsten Sommer auch wieder Südtirol.


----------



## exto (30. Dezember 2010)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ich meld mich einfach mal bei facebook.
> 
> Kann eh schlecht abschätzen wie lange ich an einem Ort bleiben werde. Sowas entscheiden wir meist sehr spontan. Ausser nehm Flug von BKK nach Hanoi habe ich auch noch nichts weiter geplant.
> 
> Achja am 03.02 ist Tet Fest



Am 03.02. ist 16 Stunden Flug 

Wenn ihr in Hanoi Langeweile kriegt, denkt doch mal über nen Abstecher nach Nord-Laos nach. Ist echt eine extrem schöne Gegend mit unglaublich lässiger Lebensweise. In Vieng Xai soll's ein sehenswertes Höhlensystem geben, von dem aus die Pathet Lao - Regierung im 2. Indochinakrieg das Land geführt hat. Ist von Hanoi aus, denke ich, in ner Tagesreise zu erreichen (oder für 50-60$ mit'm Flieger über Sam Neua). Hab ich letztes Jahr irgendwie nicht geschafft.



NightWing77 schrieb:


> Junge junge Eure Urlaube klingen immer so richtig spannend und abenteuerlich.
> Meine sind so typisch Altdeutsch, 14 Tage am Strand und nichts tun, ab u zu mal inne Stadt nen bißchen bummeln oder auch mal spazieren gehen das wars auch schon.
> Außer dieses Jahr in Südtirol mit dem Bike, fast jeden Tag die Berge rauf u runter und wenn wir mal nicht gefahren sind gings zu Fuß in die Berge zum kraxeln.
> Mal schauen wahrscheinlich wird es nächsten Sommer auch wieder Südtirol.



Dann fahr doch einfach mal zum kraxeln nach Vang Vieng in Laos. Is genau so einfach wie Südtirol, ehrlich. Man muss es einfach nur machen


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Dezember 2010)

genau , deshalb ist meine terminplanung auch schon fast abgeschlossen  :

- feb/märz : skifahren (ca. 8 - 10 tage)
- juni : türkei (ca. 10 Tage)
- juli : freeriden saalbach ( 5 tage) 
- august/september : freeriden pds (8 tage)


----------



## exto (30. Dezember 2010)

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, in deinem Urlaub geht's hauptsächlich bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Dezember 2010)

exto schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, in deinem Urlaub geht's hauptsächlich bergab



tauchen in der Türkei ???


----------



## exto (31. Dezember 2010)

So Mädels, wo war'n wir grad? Urlaub?

Hab grad nach reiflicher Überlegung meinen Urlaub für 2014 "gebucht":

Am 13.06.2014 werd' ich in Banff (Alberta) am Start der Tour Divide stehen! Wenn alles gut geht, und mich Kopf, Beine und Ar*ch nicht im Stich lassen, werd' ich so um den 07.07. in Antelope Wells (NM) tot umfallen 

Reiserücktrittsversicherung gibt's nicht. Sekt oder Sennefriedhof!


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Dezember 2010)

exto schrieb:


> So Mädels, wo war'n wir grad? Urlaub?
> 
> Hab grad nach reiflicher Überlegung meinen Urlaub für 2014 "gebucht":
> 
> ...




du bist richtig geil verrückt


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Dezember 2010)

exto schrieb:


> So Mädels, wo war'n wir grad? Urlaub?
> 
> Hab grad nach reiflicher Überlegung meinen Urlaub für 2014 "gebucht":
> 
> ...



hast du schon getrunken


----------



## taifun (31. Dezember 2010)

*Happy New Year everybody.......Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr 2011.*.


----------



## NightWing77 (31. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir
Allen einen Guten Rutsch
bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## Dease (31. Dezember 2010)

exto schrieb:


> So Mädels, wo war'n wir grad? Urlaub?
> 
> Hab grad nach reiflicher Überlegung meinen Urlaub für 2014 "gebucht":
> 
> ...



Coole Aktion! Mit dem Stahrahme, Star und SSP oder die Weichei-Variante mit FW und Schaltung?


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Januar 2011)

Wünsche euch allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr.


----------



## Deleted 130247 (1. Januar 2011)

........dito


----------



## Madeba (1. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ...Urlaub für *2014 *"gebucht"


jetzt holen sie ihn endgültig ab ! 

gib mir mal 'nen Tip, wie Du mit der über dreijährigen Wartezeit klarkommst... Ich muß auf meine Weicheierversion der Kontinentalquerung nur noch sieben Monate warten und werd schon langsam meschugge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (1. Januar 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> jetzt holen sie ihn endgültig ab !
> 
> gib mir mal 'nen Tip, wie Du mit der über dreijährigen Wartezeit klarkommst... Ich muß auf meine Weicheierversion der Kontinentalquerung nur noch sieben Monate warten und werd schon langsam meschugge



Langsam????  werden????
O.K.


----------



## exto (1. Januar 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> jetzt holen sie ihn endgültig ab !
> 
> gib mir mal 'nen Tip, wie Du mit der über dreijährigen Wartezeit klarkommst... Ich muß auf meine Weicheierversion der Kontinentalquerung nur noch sieben Monate warten und werd schon langsam meschugge



Tja, planen, trainieren, optimale Ausrüstung zusammensuchen, 5-6000 $ zusammenkratzen und und und...

Zu tun gibt's immer was. Außerdem schult warten den Charakter. Das macht sich vielleicht bezahlt, wenn's unterwegs mal nicht läuft. Du weißt doch: Sowas entscheidet sich im Kopp, nicht in den Beinen.

2014 ist auch nur deshalb geplant, weil meine Jule 2013 Abi macht, und ich den Abschied nicht verpassen will. Sollte das Gör zwischendurch sitzen bleiben, veleg ich die Aktion n Jahr nach vorn 

Ach ja, weil die Frage kam: Naturalmente Stahl, starr und SSP. Wenn die Bike-Läden im Durchschnitt 500 Meilen Abstand haben, is besser wenn möglichst viel von dem fehlt, was kaputt gehen kann. Bin mir allerdings noch nicht klar, ob ich nicht auf 29' umsteigen muss. Hab das gefühl, für "unsere" Bikes gibt's in Amiland bald keine Teile mehr. Wer weiß da näheres? Tintin vielleicht?


----------



## sundancer (2. Januar 2011)

Fährt heute wer im Deister ab Wennigsen im Bereich Grabweg/Farnweg oder Ladies only?
Suche ein paar Leute, denen ich mich heute noch anschließen könnte zum fahren.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## bastis (2. Januar 2011)

ich wünsche einen guten start ins jahr 2011 lasst es euch gut ergehen.. geniesst die letzte zeit bis der herbst kommt, und dann toi toi und gutes gelingen für eine bikesession 2011! ich freu mich drauf  greeeeeez


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Januar 2011)

Happy new Year  euch allen. 

Ich hab heute Spuren eines Lone Riders auf dem unteren Teil der Rakete gesehen. War da jemand von uns unterwegs, und wenn ja, wie gings zu fahren?


----------



## mason89 (2. Januar 2011)

Boah endlich wieder aus dem Koma erwacht.. allen ein frohes neues Jahr !


----------



## chris2305 (2. Januar 2011)

Huch!!! Jemand aus B.M.

Allen noch ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## mason89 (2. Januar 2011)

Naja... wenn auch nicht ganz B.M. ^^ Viel mehr Nettelrede.


----------



## chris2305 (2. Januar 2011)

Oh aus Groenje. Alte Fußball Heimat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mason89 (2. Januar 2011)

Jaaaaaaaa, mit Fußball kann ich nicht so viel anfangen. Aber die Berge sind hier ganz nett!


----------



## chris2305 (2. Januar 2011)

Hier findest du doch Biker aus der Region. Nur zu.


----------



## mason89 (2. Januar 2011)

Sehr gut ! Dann frage ich einfach mal in die Runde, wer Lust hat sich in den nächsten Tagen zur Laube vorzukämpfen, um zu erfahren, wie fahrbar ein paar Trails sind.


----------



## fjolnir (2. Januar 2011)

moin, ich hätte wohl lust zu schauen wie die trails sind, aber ich glaube nicht das ich mich bis zur laube "vorkämpfen" kann .. komme aus ecke lauenau/rodenberg (=apelern) und da ich meist in feggendorf hoch fahre, ist die laube schon ein "weit" entferntes ziel. vllt kann man sich auf ein anderes ziel einigen?
hast du ferien/urlaub? bin schüler und habe in der woche auch zeit


----------



## mason89 (2. Januar 2011)

Da lässt sich bestimmt was finden. Ja ich habe auch Ferien und könnte auch mit dem Auto entgegenkommen.


----------



## Scott-y (3. Januar 2011)

Ich muß mich noch etwas zurück halten ...Noch nicht auskurierte Rüsselseuche.  Aber ich scharre schon mit den Hufen . Spätestens am So hält mich nichts mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (4. Januar 2011)

Werde auch am wE fahren, falls möglich....


----------



## schappi (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo Phil du liebst doch Haggis? Oder?
Dann ist das das richtige für dich.
An alle Deisterfreunde und Liebhaber der Schottischen Kultur. 2 Freunde von mir veranstalten in Wennigsen ein Burns Supper das wird deine sehr nette Veranstaltung (wie letztes Jahr auch schon. Wer Interesse hat bitte eine Karte bei den Beiden bestellen


----------



## sundancer (4. Januar 2011)

Ist wer am kommenden Wochenende (Vorzugsweise am Sonntag) im Bereich Wennigsen, Farnweg, Grabweg, Ladies Only unterwegs?
Würde dort gern mal wieder ne Runde drehen, hab aber keine Lust, alleine dort unterwegs zu sein.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Januar 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Werde auch am wE fahren, falls möglich....



Dank Tauwetter wird´s am WE pissen wie nix gutes.
Radeln war heute nur auf den Hauptwegen möglich.
Zum Glück ist die Forstwirtschaft auch im Winter aktiv und alle Wege sind entweder komplett geräumt oder haben befahrbare Treckerspuren.

Nachdem ich jetzt 2 Wochen PC&Forumsfasten hinter mir habe (Virus und Urlaub) habe ich die Trikotbestelltabelle in der IG mal aktualisiert. => Schaut mal rein, damit ich noch diese Woche _endlich _bestellen kann (MEINE SCHULD )

Hitzi, hattest du schon Zeit für einen ersten HP Entwurf

Bleibt artig


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Januar 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ist wer am kommenden Wochenende (Vorzugsweise am Sonntag) im Bereich Wennigsen, Farnweg, Grabweg, Ladies Only unterwegs?
> Würde dort gern mal wieder ne Runde drehen, hab aber keine Lust, alleine dort unterwegs zu sein.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Stand heute kannst du die Trail noch komplett vergessen.
Die Schneedecke ist zu dick und mit einer dünnen Eisdecke überzogen.
Vielleicht würde es Sinn machen mit 1 - 10 Leuten erst bergauf zu wandern und dann die Spur nutzen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Januar 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich muß mich noch etwas zurück halten ...Noch nicht auskurierte Rüsselseuche.  Aber ich scharre schon mit den Hufen . Spätestens am So hält mich nichts mehr



Holla ! 

Ich sah ein Ransom mit Hammerschmidt und ´ner 36 
Du rüstest auf oder?


----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2011)

Seit wie vielen Tagen hatten wir den jetzt eigendlich keinen Himmel mehr?







War das schön heute auf dem Rad zusitzen.


----------



## schappi (5. Januar 2011)

Klasse das Bild.
Kommst du zum Haggis Essen?

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (5. Januar 2011)

Jepp, das habe ich mir gestern und heute auch schon gedacht! Endlich wieder Sonne !


----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2011)

@Schappi da bin ich schon im Sozialistischem Ausland. Da gibts zwar auch Wiskey (den "guten" Mekong) aber statt Hagis eher Phá»


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mason89 (5. Januar 2011)

sehr schönes bild ! wie sehr ich mich schon auf den frühling freue !


----------



## el Lingo (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute, wie sieht es aktuell mit Schnee aus, taut der langsam weg? Ich hätte Lust, am Wochenende wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. Danke Euch für die Info...


----------



## sundancer (6. Januar 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne am Wochenende mal wieder in den Deister.
Von daher auch von mir die Bitte an die Locals: Gebt mal eien Rückmeldung zur Schneelage.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## matzinski (6. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wie sieht es aktuell mit Schnee aus, taut der langsam weg? Ich hätte Lust, am Wochenende wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. Danke Euch für die Info...





sundancer schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne am Wochenende mal wieder in den Deister.
> Von daher auch von mir die Bitte an die Locals: Gebt mal eien Rückmeldung zur Schneelage.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


Moin, ich denke, das könnt ihr euch dieses Wochenende sparen. Bis die Schneemengen im Deister weggetaut sind, dauert es nach meiner Erfahrung aus den letzten Jahren noch mindestens eine Woche - vorausgesetzt, es taut weiter mit deutlichen Plusgraden. Derzeit wird es dort spiegelglatt sein - also perfekte Testverhältnisse für Spikes. 

...erfreut euch stattdessen an Filmchen wie diesem hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/171063/ 
Ich find' den Kerl ja superklasse


----------



## Hagen3000 (6. Januar 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne am Wochenende mal wieder in den Deister.
> Von daher auch von mir die Bitte an die Locals: Gebt mal eien Rückmeldung zur Schneelage.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Werde heute Abend wohl zu einer kurzen Nachtrunde unterwegs sein. Denke mal wird eine eklige Mischung aus Sulz und Eis sein. Werde dann mal berichten. Hoffnung stirbt aber zuletzt, dass es dann am Sa./So. etwas besser ist...

Achja, Hallo zusammen, ist mein erster Post hier im Thread nachdem ich schon ne ganze Weile mitlese  Interessante und engagierte Leute hier  Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Wald!

ride on,
Hagen


----------



## fjolnir (6. Januar 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne am Wochenende mal wieder in den Deister.
> Von daher auch von mir die Bitte an die Locals: Gebt mal eien Rückmeldung zur Schneelage.



also die stinknormalen forstwege sind alle geschoben worden und fahrbar! 
der wanderweg von kammweg zur wallmannhütte (schutzhüttentrail) ist fahrbar, irgendeiner hat den wohl geschoben und dadurch,dass auch viele wanderer den weg benutzt haben,ist der schön platt und macht echt fun
ansonsten könnte man noch vom nordmannsturm zum nienstädter pass den "rodelberg" runterfahren, ebenfalls schön platt gefahren
bis zum raketentrail gibts es auch eine spur die hoffnung macht, wenn man jedoch vor dem raketentrail steht .. knietiefer harsch
insgesammt ist der schnee noch ca. 15cm hoch


----------



## matzinski (6. Januar 2011)

fjolnir schrieb:


> also die stinknormalen forstwege sind alle geschoben worden und fahrbar!
> der wanderweg von kammweg zur wallmannhütte (schutzhüttentrail) ist fahrbar, irgendeiner hat den wohl geschoben und dadurch,dass auch viele wanderer den weg benutzt haben,ist der schön platt und macht echt fun
> ansonsten könnte man noch vom nordmannsturm zum nienstädter pass den "rodelberg" runterfahren, ebenfalls schön platt gefahren
> bis zum raketentrail gibts es auch eine spur die hoffnung macht, wenn man jedoch vor dem raketentrail steht .. knietiefer harsch
> insgesammt ist der schnee noch ca. 15cm hoch


Das ist der korrekte Zustandsbericht von gestern - aber schau mal aus dem Fenster : seit heute morgen haben wir Eisregen und es taut. Damit ändert sich die Welt schlagartig


----------



## njoerd (6. Januar 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne am Wochenende mal wieder in den Deister.
> Von daher auch von mir die Bitte an die Locals: Gebt mal eien Rückmeldung zur Schneelage.



also ich wollte morgen früh mal gucken was geht, ich hoffe die HD Hero kommt heute noch und dann habt ihr sogar bewegte Bilder


----------



## sundancer (6. Januar 2011)

Schon mal Danke für die Rückmeldungen.

Wenn sich noch ein Mitfahrer mit schwerem gerät findet, werde ich am Wochenende wohl mal einen Versuch starten, im Deister wieder zu Biken.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Januar 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Schon mal Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
> 
> Wenn sich noch ein Mitfahrer mit schwerem gerät findet, werde ich am Wochenende wohl mal einen Versuch starten, im Deister wieder zu Biken.
> 
> ...


 

lass gut sein. 

1- hat´s keinen wert , weil´s keine freude macht 
2- machst du nur die trails kaputt


----------



## njoerd (6. Januar 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> also ich wollte morgen früh mal gucken was geht, ich hoffe die HD Hero kommt heute noch und dann habt ihr sogar bewegte Bilder




Sry, geht doch nicht...


----------



## mason89 (7. Januar 2011)

fjolnir schrieb:


> also die stinknormalen forstwege sind alle geschoben worden und fahrbar!
> der wanderweg von kammweg zur wallmannhütte (schutzhüttentrail) ist fahrbar, irgendeiner hat den wohl geschoben und dadurch,dass auch viele wanderer den weg benutzt haben,ist der schön platt und macht echt fun
> ansonsten könnte man noch vom nordmannsturm zum nienstädter pass den "rodelberg" runterfahren, ebenfalls schön platt gefahren
> bis zum raketentrail gibts es auch eine spur die hoffnung macht, wenn man jedoch vor dem raketentrail steht .. knietiefer harsch
> insgesammt ist der schnee noch ca. 15cm hoch



Ich habe immer noch ein Grinsen von den Bodenwellen am Rodelberg im Gesicht !


----------



## fjolnir (7. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Das ist der korrekte Zustandsbericht von gestern - aber schau mal aus dem Fenster : seit heute morgen haben wir Eisregen und es taut. Damit ändert sich die Welt schlagartig


er wollte einen zustandsbericht und hat ihn bekommen. wie der zustand sich in abhängigkeit des wetters verändert war nicht gefragt und kann sich jeder selber denken


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Januar 2011)

info aus 1.hand von unserem durch den wald joggenden steffen :

biken geht noch nicht. 
liegt noch viel zu viel schnee im wald bis runter zum waldrand.
außerdem taut es viel zu langsam. 

evtl. geht nächste woche was. 
diese woche definitiv nicht !!!


----------



## sundancer (7. Januar 2011)

@hoerman2201: Danke für die Info. Bei dem Wetterbericht fürs Wochenende bleib ich eh zu Hause.

Würde mcih freuen, wenn es nochmal Infos gibt. Wenn die Streckenverhältnisse wieder das Biken auf den Trails zulassen.
Sofern Pflege- oder Bauaktionen anstehen, schickt mir mal eine PN. Wenns von der Zeit her bei mir passt, bin ich dabi.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (7. Januar 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...biken geht ... diese woche definitiv nicht !!!


Was wäre Dir die Wette wert ?


----------



## fjolnir (7. Januar 2011)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Januar 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> Was wäre Dir die Wette wert ?



...Getz gilt es biken zu definieren...


----------



## matzinski (8. Januar 2011)

Die Frühschicht findet morgen statt. Allerdings wahrscheinlich auf BB und GB beschränkt. Schätze nicht, dass wir in den Deister rübermachen - schaumermal. 

Treff: 9:00 am Fundament im BB


----------



## Hagen3000 (8. Januar 2011)

So sah es heute aus. Oben Matsch und Sulz, weiter unten perverses Pferdeturmflair. Also Waldautobahn echt eklig. Wichtiger ist aber, dass der Rest langsam klargehen dürfte...


----------



## matzinski (8. Januar 2011)

sieht doch ganz gut aus - immerhin ist schon wieder was Braunes zu sehen


----------



## Hagen3000 (8. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> sieht doch ganz gut aus - immerhin ist schon wieder was Braunes zu sehen



yup  kann man nur hoffen, dass es nächste Woche nicht wieder all zu sehr gegen 0° geht mit den Temperaturen!


----------



## quasibinaer (8. Januar 2011)

Tag die Herren.

Ich würde mein neues Spielzeug gerne mal ein bisschen Probefahren, sind die Bedingungen derzeit (bzw. morgen vormittag) denn fahrbar? Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich mich sehr über einen navi-tauglichen Treffpunkt ( => Adresse oder so) inkl. Zeit freuen 


/e: Anfahrtsbeschreibung reicht auch - wenn um diese Zeit überhaupt noch wer hier sein sollte


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Januar 2011)

Die Wanderung heute war ziemlich spaßig und aufschlussreich. Rakete ist durchgehend fahrbar und matschig, die Wege nach oben sind tief und anstrengend. Nächstes WE wird gefahren.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Januar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die Wanderung heute war ziemlich spaßig und aufschlussreich. Rakete ist durchgehend fahrbar und matschig, die Wege nach oben sind tief und anstrengend. Nächstes WE wird gefahren.


und Barbie bekommt heute 10 von 10 möglichen Spaßpunkten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (9. Januar 2011)

Hi,
geiler Film, Life Cycles

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbJLZxXErM0"]YouTube        - Life Cycles -  2010 - Mountain Bike Movie[/nomedia]

49min


----------



## matzinski (9. Januar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die Wanderung heute war ziemlich spaßig und aufschlussreich. Rakete ist durchgehend fahrbar und matschig, die Wege nach oben sind tief und anstrengend. Nächstes WE wird gefahren.


Dieses WE wurde auch gefahren. Barbie ist schon wieder weitgehend schneefrei. Wer hätte das gedacht? Kurz vor Ende liegt allerdings ein Baum quer. 









Trotz Eis auf dem Kammweg war's klasse. Rauf sind wir wieder über den Bierweg. Der war bis Kammweg eisfrei.


----------



## Jennfa (9. Januar 2011)

Das sieht ja schon ganz gut aus...so langsam sollte ein bisschen was gehen ! Bergauf muss man halt gucken wieviel Eis noch so liegt, teilweise hatte man auch noch ganz schön viel Matschschnee auf den Forstwegen und im oberen Teil Rakete. Aber man sieht schon großflächig Waldboden ! Und es kommt die Woche noch mehr Regen und es gibt weiterhin Plusgrade ! Wäre ja schön mal 2 Wochen bis zum nächsten Schnee auch außerhalb der Wohnung fahren zu können.


----------



## njoerd (9. Januar 2011)

rakete war ähnlich. überall vereiste stellen. gibt spaßigeres.


----------



## tom de la zett (9. Januar 2011)

Süllberg und Co waren auch ok, nur die Hemminger Brückstraße war etwas feucht. Dafür waren die Böcke gleich wieder sauber...


----------



## Torben. (9. Januar 2011)

rakete ist extrem heimtückisch mit dem ganzen eisschollen wie scjmierseife. einglück nicht überall^^


----------



## matzinski (9. Januar 2011)

Hört auf zu jammern. Wir haben halt Winter. Ich fand's super heute. Mittags kam sogar die Sonne raus.


----------



## Torben. (9. Januar 2011)

hab nicht gesagt das es micht groß gestört hat :-D


----------



## njoerd (9. Januar 2011)

ich fand's aber Mist  
ich hoffe nächste Woche ist das weg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (10. Januar 2011)

yuppa, schön war's heute  Soll ja nächste Woche zumindest tagsüber weiter über 0° bleiben und auch erstmal nicht schneien 











Der Baum auf dem Barbie war kurz nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit eine 'nette' Überraschung, aber dann doch einen Tick zu groß um ihn nicht zu bemerken


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2011)

Kann man da von oben kommend nicht ein bisschen Erde dranhäufeln, das würde das doch die Stelle sehr entschärfen, nicht das da noch jemand gegen fährt und sich verletzt


----------



## Sebsn (10. Januar 2011)

Da ich im Hintergrund von Hagen3000s Foto so wundervoll vor mich hin reflektiere, nutze ich hiermit die Gelegenheit, mit meinem ersten Post mal "Hallo" zu sagen. Habe bisher auch lediglich mitgelesen, werde aber wohl mit steigender Deister-Aktivität auch hier aktiver


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dieses WE wurde auch gefahren. Barbie ist schon wieder weitgehend schneefrei. Wer hätte das gedacht? Kurz vor Ende liegt allerdings ein Baum quer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das ist doch ein Foto aus dem Herbst 
Ich war vor 5 Tage ebenfalls oben, da ging bergab nicht mal schieben 

Schade, am WE bin ich Strohpapa und müßte mit Kinderhänger kommen. Da hat Lene keinen Bock drauf


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (10. Januar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Foto aus dem Herbst
> Ich war vor 5 Tage ebenfalls oben, da ging bergab nicht mal schieben
> 
> Schade, am WE bin ich Strohpapa und müßte mit Kinderhänger kommen. Da hat Lene keinen Bock drauf


ja, ja, das Leben ist eines der härtesten ...


----------



## matzinski (10. Januar 2011)

Sebsn schrieb:


> Da ich im Hintergrund von Hagen3000s Foto so wundervoll vor mich hin reflektiere, nutze ich hiermit die Gelegenheit, mit meinem ersten Post mal "Hallo" zu sagen. Habe bisher auch lediglich mitgelesen, werde aber wohl mit steigender Deister-Aktivität auch hier aktiver


Super Foto von dir  Dein Reflektionsmuster würd' ich überall wiedererkennen 



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das ist doch ein Foto aus dem Herbst
> Ich war vor 5 Tage ebenfalls oben, da ging bergab nicht mal schieben
> 
> Schade, am WE bin ich Strohpapa und müßte mit Kinderhänger kommen. Da hat Lene keinen Bock drauf


Ich schwöre, das Foto ist von gestern. Da waren wohl Samstag nacht ein paar Chinaböller unterwegs. Die haben alles freigebrannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (10. Januar 2011)

Ich habe Ã¼brigens gerade meine Gabel (Fox Talas 32 RLC) selbst gewartet - neues Ãl und neue Dichtungen. 

Das war ja vÃ¶llig primitiv und hat gerade mal 2 Std gedauert. Es war fast noch einfacher als der Service von meiner alten Marzocchi Z2. Ich weiÃ echt nicht, warum Toxoholics dafÃ¼r 125,-â¬ nimmt. Die kriegen das bestimmt in 'ner 3/4 Std hin. Und warum so eine Gabel so teuer ist, ist auch unverstÃ¤ndlich  

...in so einem Teil ist ja fast nix drin


----------



## Scott865 (11. Januar 2011)

Ja sag ich doch.Ist echt ein Witz für den Service soviel Geld zu verlangen.
Eure Fotos erinnern wirklich nicht an Winter(wen ich da an letztes Jahr denke)

Werd mich auch bald wieder in der Frühschicht einfinden,falls mich diese blöden Grippeviren nicht nochmal anfallen.

An alle viel Spaß bei dem Wetter


----------



## matzinski (11. Januar 2011)

Du wurdest schon vermisst. Hilft bei den Grippeviren das Gegenanrauchen nicht mehr?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (11. Januar 2011)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Werd mich auch bald wieder in der Frühschicht einfinden ...


Ja, ja, und die Erde ist eine Scheibe...


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. Januar 2011)

Tja, leider habe ich wohl 2 Deisterfreunde Trikots zu verschenken.
Bei Interesse bei mir melden und bei Nachweis der aktuellen IG-Zugehörigkeit gibts die Trikots......


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2011)

Dann leg ich mal noch zwei drauf. 

1x lang, 1x kurz in XL.

Beide ne Weile und heftig getragen. Bedingungen sind selbstverständlich die gleichen wie bei denen von LL 

Greift zu, Leute! Irgendwie hab' ich da so'n Gefühl, dass die Dinger in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft einen gewissen nostalgischen Symbolcharakter kriegen...

Mein "offizielles" Outfitt für 2011 ist grad von der Insel rübergeschippert gekommen: Komplett schwarz. 

Irgendwie passend, finde ich...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Januar 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Tja, leider habe ich wohl 2 Deisterfreunde Trikots zu verschenken.
> Bei Interesse bei mir melden und bei Nachweis der aktuellen IG-Zugehörigkeit gibts die Trikots......





exto schrieb:


> Dann leg ich mal noch zwei drauf.
> 
> 1x lang, 1x kurz in XL.
> 
> ...



Ey, ich habe gehofft, dass alle wieder aufs Rad kommen bevor einer sich so entscheidet. 
Ich hielt es erst für richtig (habe von mir auf andere geschlossen und zu wenig [nicht] drüber nachgedacht) habe aber meine Fehler erkannt. Laßt uns doch einfach beim nächsten radeln quatschen um hier nicht weiter Pixel zu missbrauchen .

Eigentlich ging es "nur" um radfahren und das haben wir heute wieder getan. Zumindest da wo es die Eisdecke zuließ. Bis zum Annaturm haben wir x-mal auf dem Ars__ gesessen. Der Bierweg war bergab erst fahrbar, war aber plötzlich vom angefrorenen Tauwasser spiegelglatt.
Flo ist bei Tempo 30 voll aufs Steißbein geknallt und ich in den Graben geschliddert. Holla - erst Grip und plötzlich bist du nicht mal mehr Passagier


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Januar 2011)

so sitze jetzt auf nem kissen turm weil mein allerwertester so schmerzt 
und deister nur noch mit spicks oder wenn dieses weise :kotz: zeug weg ist


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2011)

Tja Roudy, gab's denn da für alle was zu entscheiden???

War mir schon klar, dass grad du als erklärter Freund des gepflegten Konsens unter der Geschichte leiden würdest. Allerdings bist du da wohl deiner Liebe zu vollständigen Listen etwas zum Opfer gefallen.

Dass ich in Zukunft in schwarz, anstatt in grün unterwegs sein werde, heißt ja nicht, dass ich nicht mehr mit dir bzw. euch Fahrrad fahren will (soweit ihr denn noch fahrt, anstatt zu debattieren). Ich werd nur nicht mehr bei dem übrigen Hokus Pokus mitmachen. Aber das war ja für alle nicht ganz blinden abzusehen, oder?

Wie hat Schappi das doch so schön ausgedrückt: "Nicht nur die Lippen spitzen..." (ist das nicht übrigens ein Seehofer-Zitat? Na dann...)


----------



## Scott865 (11. Januar 2011)

@ die beiden Komiker von der Frühschicht
nee das hilft leider nicht mehr.versuch das jetzt mal mit gesunden sachen.

2-3 wochen geb ich mir noch ruhe und dann gehts wieder los aber meine kondition und motivation machen mir sorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (12. Januar 2011)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ die beiden Komiker von der Frühschicht
> nee das hilft leider nicht mehr.versuch das jetzt mal mit gesunden sachen.
> 
> 2-3 wochen geb ich mir noch ruhe und dann gehts wieder los aber meine kondition und motivation machen mir sorgen.



... wird schon, muss ja


----------



## vinc.vega (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
ich nutze mal die Gelegenheit, nachdem ich lange genug nur gelesen habe, meinen ersten Beitrag zu verfassen und hallo in die Runde zu sagen. Ich bin ca. 3-4 Mal mit diversen Deisterfreunden mitgefahren und habe mir für das neue Jahr viel vorgenommen. Mit neuem Bike und neuer Bekleidung (Danke Weihnachtsmann !!) habe ich mich gestern dann auch mal auf dem Weg zum Annaturm gemacht. Aufwärts (Bierweg) ging ja noch, aber dann ...  Das war das erste mal, dass ich runter länger gebraucht habe als hoch. Spass ist anders... 
Noch ein paar Grade mehr auf dem Thermometer und wir sehen uns öfter !
Gruß aus der Mark
Oliver


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Tja Roudy, gab's denn da für alle was zu entscheiden???
> 
> War mir schon klar, dass grad du als erklärter Freund des gepflegten Konsens unter der Geschichte leiden würdest. Allerdings bist du da wohl deiner Liebe zu vollständigen Listen etwas zum Opfer gefallen.
> 
> ...



Exto,
da hast du nicht mich sondern Homer zitiert, der ?Seehofer? zitiert hat.
Ich habe gesagt: "wer versucht es jedem recht zu machen macht sich zum Lackaffen"
Ich finde übrigens die Gruppendynamik und Solidarität die gerade in der IG abgeht faszinierend Hier ein Eigenzitat von einem Beitrag aus der IG:
Zitat:
Ich finde es super deisterfreundemäßig wie sich hier alle mit den "rausgeschmissenen" solidarisiert haben und alle geschlossen dagegen waren!
Das ist echte Kameradschaft
(ich habe eigentlich auch nichts anderes erwartet)
Um das zu sehen habe ich gerne dn Buhmann abgegeben und bin jetzt auch dafür niemanden mehr zu zwingen sich hier vorzustellen, wenn er nicht mag
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. Januar 2011)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ die beiden Komiker von der Frühschicht
> nee das hilft leider nicht mehr.versuch das jetzt mal mit gesunden sachen.
> 
> 2-3 wochen geb ich mir noch ruhe und dann gehts wieder los aber meine kondition und motivation machen mir sorgen.


was müssen wir denn oben auf dem BB auslegen um dich zu motivieren?


----------



## chris2305 (12. Januar 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto,
> da hast du nicht mich sondern Homer zitiert, der ?Seehofer? zitiert hat.
> Ich habe gesagt: "wer versucht es jedem recht zu machen macht sich zum Lackaffen"
> Ich finde übrigens die Gruppendynamik und Solidarität die gerade in der IG abgeht faszinierend Hier ein Eigenzitat von einem Beitrag aus der IG:
> ...



Schappi, sorry aber das hier liest sich ein bisschen nach "Lack"


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Exto,
> da hast du nicht mich sondern Homer zitiert, der ?Seehofer? zitiert hat.
> Ich habe gesagt: "wer versucht es jedem recht zu machen macht sich zum Lackaffen"



Sorry, das ich falsch zitiert habe, aber ich konnte das nach dem Austritt aus der IG nicht mehr nachprüfen. In meinem Alter spielt einem die Erinnerung schon hin und wieder einen Streich 



schappi schrieb:


> Ich finde übrigens die Gruppendynamik und Solidarität die gerade in der IG abgeht faszinierend Hier ein Eigenzitat von einem Beitrag aus der IG:
> Zitat:
> Ich finde es super deisterfreundemäßig wie sich hier alle mit den "rausgeschmissenen" solidarisiert haben und alle geschlossen dagegen waren!



Soso, machst du jetzt Experimente zur Thematik Gruppendynamik? Umschulung? Das man in der Truppe solidarisch ist, hätte ich dir auch vorher sagen können. das ist schon bei vielen Gelegenheiten deutlich geworden.



schappi schrieb:


> Um das zu sehen habe ich gerne dn Buhmann abgegeben und bin jetzt auch dafür niemanden mehr zu zwingen sich hier vorzustellen, wenn er nicht mag



Das nehme ich dir schlicht und einfach nicht ab! Das würde ja heißen, ihr habt mit ungefähr 50 Leuten ein kleines Spielchen getrieben um was genau zu tun?
Bisschen Spass haben im Winterloch?
Die Truppen zusammen zu schweißen für den Kampf um die "gute Sache"?

Humbug!!!

Was ihr veranstaltet habt, war, dass ihr z.B. Moritz oder Sascha an's Bein gepisst habt, Leuten, die von Anfang an dabei waren und das nur, weil sie sich nicht an Regeln gehalten haben, die ihr in eurer selbsternannten Führungsriege ausgekaspert habt. Ich finde das schlicht zum Kotzen. Nicht besser finde ich, dass allein Roudy bisher die Größe gezeigt hat, zu sagen, "war Schei**e, tut mir Leid".

Jetzt das Ganze noch irgendwie als harmloses Späßchen hinzustellen, setzt voraus, zu glauben, dass die Truppe kollektiv mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert ist.

"Ich bin jetzt auch dafür, niemanden mehr zu zwingen..." ist (falls es das sein sollte) n bisschen schwach, selbst für ne halbherzige Entschuldigung.

Ihr habt euch schlicht vergalloppiert und seid damit auf die Schnauze gefallen. Steht dazu und eiert jetzt nicht hier rum, wie Florian Silbereisen, dem die Fönfrisur verrutscht ist. Dann wird vielleicht alles wieder gut.

In diesem Sinne: Ride on!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Januar 2011)

Ich will auch mal kurz etwas sagen :
Sören hat mich angerufen. Wir haben ein gutes Gespräch gehabt. Ich bin wieder drin und nicht aus dem Grund das er Nachts wieder schlafen kann!

Das Wichtigste ist und bleibt, dass jeder das machen kann was er will

Ich bin nicht nachtragend.

Für mich ist die Sache erledigt.


----------



## el Lingo (13. Januar 2011)

Wie steht es mit dem Schnee auf den Trails???


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Wie steht es mit dem Schnee auf den Trails???



Jau, wäre ich auch brennend dran interessiert. Habe gestern schon die Spikes runtergemacht weil ich dachte dieses WE müsste eigentlich alles wieder gut sein. Sah ja letztes Wochenende zumindest abseits der Waldautobahnen schon super aus. Aber wenn ich lese 



firefighter76 schrieb:


> und deister nur noch mit spicks oder wenn dieses weise zeug weg ist



bekomme ich doch schon wieder Zweifel bezüglich der Reifenwahl für's Wochenende...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (13. Januar 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> ...





exto schrieb:


> ...



diese Diskussion hättet Ihr besser in der IG geführt. Hier gehört sie mMn jedenfalls nicht hin.

just my 2 cent


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Januar 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> diese Diskussion httet Ihr besser in der IG gefhrt. Hier gehrt sie mMn jedenfalls nicht hin.
> 
> just my 2 cent



ja, kommt für Aussenstehende in der Tat etwas strange rüber wenn hier persönlicher Kram in einem öffentlichem Thread besprochen wird. Gerade weil man eben NULL weiß worum es eigentlich geht... Aber die Jungs aus der IG haben diesen Thread schon so lange mit Leben gefüllt und auch sonst, denke ich, so viele positive Akzente gesetzt, dass man nur wünschen kann, dass sie (was immer auch vorgefallen ist) ihre Differenzen vernünftig beilegen werden. Wo und wie auch immer


----------



## exto (13. Januar 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> diese Diskussion httet Ihr besser in der IG gefhrt. Hier gehrt sie mMn jedenfalls nicht hin.
> 
> just my 2 cent



Wenn sich Vati und Mutti streiten, mssen sie auch nicht unbedingt in den Keller gehen. Kontroversen kommen schlielich in den besten Familien vor und haben ja auch oft ihre wichtige Funktion. 

Aber "gesittet" muss es zugehen, das seh' sogar ich ein. 

Also: Du hast Recht!


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn sich Vati und Mutti streiten, mssen sie auch nicht unbedingt in den Keller gehen. Kontroversen kommen schlielich in den besten Familien vor und haben ja auch oft ihre wichtige Funktion.



Absolut richtig, aber wenn "Vati und Mutti" im "Schlafzimmer" angefangen haben zu streiten und dann am "Mittagstisch" im Beisein "der Familie" weiterstreiten ist es für die "Familie" einfach komisch


----------



## schappi (13. Januar 2011)

Da hast du Recht, aber exto hat doch demonstrativ das "Schlafzimmer" verlassen und so musste ich ihm in die "Stube" folgen
Ausserdem Vati und Mutti haben sich trotzdem lieb auch wenn sie sich mal streiten
Wenn Exto- Schatz zurück ins "Schlafzimmer" kommt können wir uns da hinter geschlossenen Tren versöhnen
Gru
Schappi


----------



## el Lingo (13. Januar 2011)

Jungs, Ihr seid alle alt genug, um sowas nicht wie die 13-jährigen in einem öffentlichen Forum zu klären. Kommt bitte zum Thema zurück: Wie sind die Trails bzw. was macht der Schnee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Januar 2011)

Bin gestern Abend über den Pass gefahren,
Im Schatten sin immer noch große Schneeflecke, ausserdem ist es matschig wie ein Sumpf


----------



## Scott865 (13. Januar 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> was mssen wir denn oben auf dem BB auslegen um dich zu motivieren?


Ne Pille die die verlorene Fahrtzeit wieder zurckholt und bitte denn BB abtragen so 200 Hm mssten reichen,damit ich in einem Rutsch hochkomme.


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Januar 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Bin gestern Abend ber den Pass gefahren,
> Im Schatten sin immer noch groe Schneeflecke, ausserdem ist es matschig wie ein Sumpf



Danke fr die Info! Wie ist's mit Eis? Besser noch Spikes dran lassen?


----------



## Neartheabyss (13. Januar 2011)

schneefrei


----------



## exto (13. Januar 2011)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Ne Pille die die verlorene Fahrtzeit wieder zurckholt...



Gibt's bei spanischen Gynäkologen. Soll ich dir die Nr. von Dr. Fuentes mal mailen?

EDIT fragt: Sacht mal, fällt euch das auch auf, oder hab ich einen an der Waffel: Hier werden heute ne Menge Umlaute und "ß" verschluckt. Das is ja spooky...


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Gibt's bei spanischen Gynkologen. Soll ich dir die Nr. von Dr. Fuentes mal mailen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Januar 2011)

Der Fahrradladen bei uns hat mich vorhin angerufen. Es wurde ein Rotwild Freeride Bike in sehr gutem Zustand in Zahlung genommen. Ob ich wohl jemanden kennen würde, der Interesse hätte.
Ich guck mir die Kiste nächste Woche mal an. Also falls jemand wahrscheinlich relativ günstig ein Rad braucht, PN!


----------



## MichiP (14. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Der Fahrradladen bei uns hat mich vorhin angerufen. Es wurde ein Rotwild Freeride Bike in sehr gutem Zustand in Zahlung genommen. Ob ich wohl jemanden kennen würde, der Interesse hätte.
> Ich guck mir die Kiste nächste Woche mal an. Also falls jemand wahrscheinlich relativ günstig ein Rad braucht, PN!



Das Bike nicht aber der Laden würde mich interessieren.


----------



## el Lingo (14. Januar 2011)

Ich hoffe, es ist nicht Kurbelix...


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Januar 2011)

Ist morgen Vormittag/Mittag wer unterwegs? Werde wohl alleine unterwegs sein und da ich ja auch noch nicht all zu lange im Deister am Start bin, wäre Anschluss an orts- bzw. trail-kundige Gleichgesinnte schon nicht verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Januar 2011)

@MichiP: Fahrrad Brandt, Hannoversche Heerstraße, Celle

@Hagen: 10:00 Waldkater.


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hagen: 10:00 Waldkater.



cool, danke   Werde da sein!


----------



## MichiP (14. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @MichiP: Fahrrad Brandt, Hannoversche Heerstraße, Celle
> 
> @Hagen: 10:00 Waldkater.




Danke Dir


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Januar 2011)

Wer besitzt eine Lampe und kann sich vorstellen am Dienstag nach Feierabend legal etwas Rad zu fahren?


----------



## matzinski (14. Januar 2011)

Sonntag ist erst mal wieder Frühschicht ohne Lampe: 9:00 BB am Fundament


----------



## Deistertommy (14. Januar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer besitzt eine Lampe und kann sich vorstellen am Dienstag nach Feierabend legal etwas Rad zu fahren?



Ich vielleicht. Ich hoffe ich bin dann wieder fit.


----------



## Madeba (14. Januar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer besitzt eine Lampe und kann sich vorstellen am Dienstag nach Feierabend legal etwas Rad zu fahren?


*meld*
ich merk's mir mal vor...


----------



## Phil81 (14. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @MichiP: Fahrrad Brandt, Hannoversche Heerstraße, Celle
> 
> @Hagen: 10:00 Waldkater.



Rebellen stossen aber erst um 11:15 dazu


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Januar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer besitzt eine Lampe und kann sich vorstellen am Dienstag nach Feierabend legal etwas Rad zu fahren?



ich aber nur wenn du montag noch die strecke trocken föhnst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Januar 2011)

Heute geht's auf ne Matschrunde in den Westdeister. Treffen 12:30 spochtplatz Basche


----------



## chris2305 (15. Januar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer besitzt eine Lampe und kann sich vorstellen am Dienstag nach Feierabend legal etwas Rad zu fahren?



Schon Frühjahr, oder wie war das mit der Pause??


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Januar 2011)

Yo, war sehr schön heute! Eisfrei und auch nicht übertrieben nass  Ein riesiges Danke an Johannes und die Jungs aus der Truppe für's Mitnehmen


----------



## Dease (15. Januar 2011)

Yep! Waren klasse Bedingungen auf den Trails. Gib mir noch mal die Tourdaten. Mein Tacho hatte heute ständig Aussetzer. Ist wohl noch im Winterschlaf.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Januar 2011)

Mein Tacho hat 26,54km und 2:28h aufgezeichnet. Vielleicht hatte der zwischendurch aber auch Aussetzer, keine Ahnung.
Hagen, was sagt dein Tacho?

PS: Johann, ohne es.


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Januar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Yep! Waren klasse Bedingungen auf den Trails. Gib mir noch mal die Tourdaten. Mein Tacho hatte heute ständig aussetzer. Ist wohl noch im Winterschlaf.



Reiche ich nachher nach. Tacho liegt noch im Auto welches wiederum gerade meine Lady in Beschlag hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (15. Januar 2011)

Na ich habe auf jeden Fall einen Punkt mehr als Samy gemacht. War ja immer langsamer berg hoch. Die 2 Min. sind da locker zusammen gekommen.


----------



## Phil81 (15. Januar 2011)

Puhhh war ich heute platt. Hat aber super Laune gebracht. Bis bald


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mein Tacho hat 26,54km und 2:28h aufgezeichnet. Vielleicht hatte der zwischendurch aber auch Aussetzer, keine Ahnung.
> Hagen, was sagt dein Tacho?
> 
> PS: Johann, ohne es.



Sorry wg. des Namens!  Auch wenn ich weiß, dass gerade das immer super unaufmerksam und unhöflich rüberkommt aber mein Namensgedächtnis ist einfach eine Schmach  Sowas bei mir bitte immer nicht persönlich nehmen, dauert bei Hagen halt immer nur etwas länger als bei den anderen Kindern 

Distanz und Fahrzeit kommt glaube ich hin und waren round about 900hm meine ich. Wie gesagt, reiche die 'genauen' Zahlen nachher nach!


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Januar 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Puhhh war ich heute platt. Hat aber super Laune gebracht. Bis bald



Ach komm, du Tiefstapler  War nice!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Januar 2011)

@Hagen: Kein Ding 

Tiefstapeln ist neben krass Aussehen eine der wichtigsten Techniken im Gechäft!


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hagen: Kein Ding
> 
> Tiefstapeln ist neben krass Aussehen eine der wichtigsten Techniken im Gechäft!


----------



## Phil81 (15. Januar 2011)

Eben wenn man schon nicht fahren kann dann möchte man ja wenigstens vor der Eisdiele eindruck machen


----------



## Dease (15. Januar 2011)

Jetzt verstehe ich langsam, warum ihr so eloxierte Teile und bunte Felgen am Rad habt.
Da muss ich wohl noch mal ein wenig investieren. Mit der Fahrtechnik wirds auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Januar 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Eben wenn man schon nicht fahren kann dann möchte man ja wenigstens vor der Eisdiele eindruck machen



Im meinem Stadtteil kann die Ausfahrt zur Eisdiele schnell die letzte Fahrt mit dem Edel-Bock gewesen sein. Now that's gangsta


----------



## Phil81 (15. Januar 2011)

Wer will den ernsthaft nen Liteville haben. Von nem Zahnarzt wirste schon nicht überfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Januar 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wer will den ernsthaft nen Liteville haben. Von nem Zahnarzt wirste schon nicht überfallen



Aber was ist wenn der gerade von einer Schnupperstunde beim Golf kommt und dabei germerkt hat, dass er doch lieber noch ein wenig mit 160mm Federweg über Waldautobahnen schaukeln möchte? Garantierst du mir, dass auch von diesen Zahnärzten keine Gefahr ausgeht?


----------



## Phil81 (15. Januar 2011)

Zugegeben das hatte ich nicht bedacht


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntag ist erst mal wieder Frühschicht ohne Lampe: 9:00 BB am Fundament


dabei...


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mein Tacho hat 26,54km und 2:28h aufgezeichnet. Vielleicht hatte der zwischendurch aber auch Aussetzer, keine Ahnung.
> Hagen, was sagt dein Tacho?



2:33h, 867hm, 24,7 km - sollte also hinkommen wenn man bedenkt, dass Phil und du bei Uphill-Action Nr. 2 und 3 jew. oben nen Moment auf uns bzw. mich warten musstet und ich am Ende gleich den 2. Teil vom Farn runter bin 

@Dease: Nimm dann also besser nicht meine Werte


----------



## Dease (15. Januar 2011)

Allein noch mal zum Farn hoch und wieder runter waren doch schon ca. 20 Min. und ca. 100-150hm extra auf Deine Werte drauf. 
Naja, wenn ich das Warten oben abziehe, schätze ich dann mal für mich 2:40 und 950
hm.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Januar 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Eben wenn man schon nicht fahren kann dann möchte man ja wenigstens vor der Eisdiele eindruck machen



Wir sind heut schön im Westen unterwegs gewesen und haben zum Schluss noch bei Mäckes Eindruck gemacht, jedenfalls unsere Hosen auf den Bänken 

wir sind Rakete, Funkturm und Heisterburg gefahren und haben noch Moritz aufgegabelt. Gut das der sich endlich in der IG vorgestellt hat, so haben wir ihn gleich erkannt  . Nach der landen Pause war es eine sehr harte aber schöne Tour. Morgen ruft der Osten, 12.00 Waldkater


----------



## Hanka (15. Januar 2011)

..erfreut euch stattdessen an Filmchen wie diesem hier: http://www.pinkbike.com/video/171063/ 
Ich find' den Kerl ja superklasse

Ist das auch echt nicht irgendwie gefakt???


----------



## stefan64 (15. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntag ist erst mal wieder Frühschicht ohne Lampe: 9:00 BB am Fundament



jupp


----------



## mason89 (15. Januar 2011)

werde mich morgen mal richtung baby grab bewegen... ich hoffe das ganze tauwasser hat nicht alles weggeschwämmt x)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (15. Januar 2011)

Wer Morgen die Deistertrails schonen will, wir treffen uns um 10:00 in Reinsdorf auf ne lockere Bückeberg - Tour.
Bei Interesse PN.
Sorry für die sehr kurzfristige Meldung.


----------



## Scott-y (16. Januar 2011)

In eigener Sache: Wer von den Deisterfreunden die Biketour im Besucherbergwerk Sondershausen nicht antreten kann. Ich brauche noch für einen Freund einen Startplatz. Startgeld wird natürlich erstattet.


----------



## matzinski (16. Januar 2011)

Ist Sondershausen schon ausgebucht ?


----------



## 1Tintin (16. Januar 2011)

Ja, das war doch ne schöne Frühlingshafte Sonnenschein Trailtour, das tat gut, sach ich.
Haben auch schon die ersten Biker im T-Shirt gesehen.

Rakete rockte richtig.

Ich krieg das grinsen irgenwie nicht mehr weg.

Tintin


----------



## Dease (16. Januar 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Haben auch schon die ersten Biker im T-Shirt gesehen.



Barbie & ich haben heute wieder den Jogger in kurzer Hose und freiem Oberkörper in den Bückebergen getroffen.


----------



## 1Tintin (16. Januar 2011)

also kurze Hose hat mir auch gereicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (16. Januar 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ja, das war doch ne schöne Frühlingshafte Sonnenschein Trailtour, das tat gut, sach ich.
> 
> Ich krieg das grinsen irgenwie nicht mehr weg.
> 
> Tintin



Ein wenig Sonne von oben und ein paar Trails fahren, das lässt sich richtiges Frühlingsgefühl aufkommen. Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und sind mit dem Schnee für diesen Winter schon durch.


----------



## NightWing77 (16. Januar 2011)

Moin Leute, wie wars denn heut im Deister ? Wetter war ja super.

So super das ich auch endlich mit Frau gefahren bin. Hat aber nur zu na 50 km Flachlandtour von der List, Döhren,Hemmingen einschl. die überschwemmte Wilkenburger bis Harkenbleck und zurück gereicht.

Junge war ich alle danach. Wird zeit mich bald zum Höhentraining wieder in den Deister zu wagen.

Aber mal schauen ob nicht der Winter nochmal wieder kommt.


----------



## Jennfa (16. Januar 2011)

Der nächste Schnee kommt bestimmt, aber bis dahin muss man die Zeit nutzen...leider konnte ich dieses Wochenende nicht in den Wald ! 
Die überschwemmte Wilkenburger verlängert momentan meinen Nachhauseweg nach der Arbeit . Aber der Umweg um Koldingen und Harkenbleck ist mal richtig schön (das was ich vom Auto aus sehe )! Ne schöne Gegend um im Flachland zu biken !


----------



## Scott-y (16. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ist Sondershausen schon ausgebucht ?


 Ich stehe mit der 2 Nennung auf Warteplatz 15


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Januar 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Der nächste Schnee kommt bestimmt, aber bis dahin muss man die Zeit nutzen...leider konnte ich dieses Wochenende nicht in den Wald !
> Die überschwemmte Wilkenburger verlängert momentan meinen Nachhauseweg nach der Arbeit . Aber der Umweg um Koldingen und Harkenbleck ist mal richtig schön (das was ich vom Auto aus sehe )! Ne schöne Gegend um im Flachland zu biken !



Hausrunde geht nur mit Boot zurzeit warum hast du ja schon gesehen 
und wenn du schon vor meiner Terasse vorbei fährst kannst du ja mal winken


----------



## Hitzi (17. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ist Sondershausen schon ausgebucht ?



Bist du für den Keller gemeldet?

Dann kannst du bei uns im Auto Platz nehmen, oder?
Wir brauchen dann nur nur deinen Biketräger. Kennzeichen bauen wir eben um bzw. bringe ich mit


----------



## matzinski (17. Januar 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Bist du für den Keller gemeldet?
> 
> Dann kannst du bei uns im Auto Platz nehmen, oder?
> Wir brauchen dann nur nur deinen Biketräger. Kennzeichen bauen wir eben um bzw. bringe ich mit



Willst du schon wieder fahren? Ich dachte, ich fahre diesmal und ihr steigt bei mir ein


----------



## Hitzi (17. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Willst du schon wieder fahren? Ich dachte, ich fahre diesmal und ihr steigt bei mir ein



Wir könne ja nochmal drüber sprechen


----------



## taxifolia (17. Januar 2011)

Hallo, liebe Leute !

Nachdem schappi heute als christliches AK 47 - Ziel in Ägypten benötigt wird, habe ich- leicht vervirt (nicht verwirrt)-  heute mit evel die Trailbegehung mitgemacht.

Passenderweise kam einer unserer Spezis ( evel kannte ihn , Namen leider vergessen) vorbei und konnte an einem double am Ü 30 mal einen Sprung zeigen.

Vorher 





Das Rad wurde dann konfisziert wegen unsportlichen Aussehens.


Nachher





Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.

Wir haben den modifizierten Ü30 und den modifizierten Frank/ Barbiegrab- Weg festgelegt, die genaue GPS Daten werden noch mitgeteilt.
Bauten werden erlaubt sein.
Stimmung war gut.

taxi


----------



## Jennfa (17. Januar 2011)

Sehr schön !



firefighter76 schrieb:


> Hausrunde geht nur mit Boot zurzeit warum hast du ja schon gesehen
> und wenn du schon vor meiner Terasse vorbei fährst kannst du ja mal winken



Denke ich morgen mal dran !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (17. Januar 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Leute !
> 
> 
> Wir haben den modifizierten Ü30 und den modifizierten Frank/ Barbiegrab- Weg festgelegt, die genaue GPS Daten werden noch mitgeteilt.
> ...


----------



## neddie (17. Januar 2011)

ja ja,die ortsfremden biker die den ruf der biker kaputt machen und sich eigene strecken anlegen und wie die rüpel fahren) ja ja und die förster beschweren sich und die zeitung bauscht es dann noch auf,und wir einheimischen müssen uns dann rechtfertigen.

ist ja nicht bös gemeint leute.oh,jetzt krieg ich was zu hören. 
aber im ernst,es gibt strecken die nicht jeder kennt und wenn sich alle fair verhalten wären wir ein schritt zur akzeptanz weiter,ohne das hier irgendwelche pächter oder so nagelbretter auslegen.sowas geht nun nicht,das gefährdet nicht nur uns biker,sondern auch spielende kinder oder tiere,oder stockläufer ohne ski,haha.


----------



## Madeba (17. Januar 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> roudy_da_tree schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer besitzt eine Lampe und kann sich vorstellen am Dienstag nach Feierabend legal etwas Rad zu fahren?
> ...


hat nix genutzt, wird leider doch nix draus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Januar 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> hat nix genutzt, wird leider doch nix draus


Gibt eh Regen.

Wenn nicht 19 Uhr Taternpfahl
Wenn doch => Kraftraum


----------



## exto (17. Januar 2011)

neddie schrieb:


> ja ja,die ortsfremden biker die den ruf der biker kaputt machen und sich eigene strecken anlegen und wie die rüpel fahren) ja ja und die förster beschweren sich und die zeitung bauscht es dann noch auf,und wir einheimischen müssen uns dann rechtfertigen.
> 
> ist ja nicht bös gemeint leute.oh,jetzt krieg ich was zu hören.
> aber im ernst,es gibt strecken die nicht jeder kennt und wenn sich alle fair verhalten wären wir ein schritt zur akzeptanz weiter,ohne das hier irgendwelche pächter oder so nagelbretter auslegen.sowas geht nun nicht,das gefährdet nicht nur uns biker,sondern auch spielende kinder oder tiere,oder stockläufer ohne ski,haha.



Mal 'n Filmzitat:

_"Wie sie wissen, wissen sie, dass sie nichts wissen..."_

Information ist alles


----------



## Deistertommy (18. Januar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Gibt eh Regen.
> 
> Wenn nicht 19 Uhr Taternpfahl
> Wenn doch => Kraftraum


 
Ich muss mich leider für heute auch entschuldigen....


----------



## el Lingo (18. Januar 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Leute !
> 
> Nachdem schappi heute als christliches AK 47 - Ziel in Ägypten benötigt wird, habe ich- leicht vervirt (nicht verwirrt)-  heute mit evel die Trailbegehung mitgemacht.
> 
> ...



Kann mich mal kurz jemand auf den aktuellen Stand bringen? 3 Legale Strecken mit ordentlichen Sprüngen? Was wird aus den anderen Trails?


----------



## zoomie (18. Januar 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hallo, liebe Leute !
> 
> Nachdem schappi heute als christliches AK 47 - Ziel in Ägypten benötigt wird, habe ich- leicht vervirt (nicht verwirrt)- heute mit evel die Trailbegehung mitgemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Wieso denn Barbie-Grab? Ich denke Ladies Only.. ???


----------



## Neartheabyss (18. Januar 2011)

ich liebe diese neugier der leutchen , aber wie heißt es so schön, alles wird gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (18. Januar 2011)

Ne klare Antwort wäre besser...


----------



## Neartheabyss (18. Januar 2011)

neddie schrieb:


> ja ja,die ortsfremden biker die den ruf der biker kaputt machen und sich eigene strecken anlegen und wie die rüpel fahren) ja ja und die förster beschweren sich und die zeitung bauscht es dann noch auf,und wir einheimischen müssen uns dann rechtfertigen.
> 
> ist ja nicht bös gemeint leute.oh,jetzt krieg ich was zu hören.
> aber im ernst,es gibt strecken die nicht jeder kennt und wenn sich alle fair verhalten wären wir ein schritt zur akzeptanz weiter,ohne das hier irgendwelche pächter oder so nagelbretter auslegen.sowas geht nun nicht,das gefährdet nicht nur uns biker,sondern auch spielende kinder oder tiere,oder stockläufer ohne ski,haha.



die außerirdischen sin gelandet


----------



## zoomie (18. Januar 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> die außerirdischen sin gelandet


 

Jepp, Nr 3.


----------



## Torben. (18. Januar 2011)

also nach meinem letzten stand sollen ü30 und ein mix aus ladies und frankweg der dann bis zur bmx verlängert werden soll freigegeben werden 
alle anderen strecken auf dem gebiet der NLF werden still gelegt. dafür dürfen wir legal bauen von kleinen anliegern bis zu monsterjumps :-D und kleinere northshore sachen!
wie jetzt das barbie grab da mit reinkommt weis ich auch nicht davon hat evel mir am telefon nichts gesagt.
bevor das alles aber losgeht muss erst noch die frage mit der versicherung beseitigt werden


----------



## MichiP (18. Januar 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> also nach meinem letzten stand sollen ü30 und ein mix aus ladies und frankweg der dann bis zur bmx verlängert werden soll freigegeben werden
> alle anderen strecken auf dem gebiet der NLF werden still gelegt. dafür dürfen wir legal bauen von kleinen anliegern bis zu monsterjumps :-D und kleinere northshore sachen!
> wie jetzt das barbie grab da mit reinkommt weis ich auch nicht davon hat evel mir am telefon nichts gesagt.
> bevor das alles aber losgeht muss erst noch die frage mit der versicherung beseitigt werden



Mal völlig Wertfrei gefragt, wer sind *wir* und wie soll eine Stilllegung realisiert werden bei so vielen Bikern?


----------



## taifun (18. Januar 2011)

MichiP schrieb:


> Mal völlig Wertfrei gefragt, wer sind *wir* und wie soll eine Stilllegung realisiert werden bei so vielen Bikern?



Wir=Deisterfreun.de und auch andere ....

Da die Deisterfreun.de sich für ein gutes Verhältnis,Verständnis und freie Trail benutzung auf legalem Weg einsetzen.

Daher schon seit vielen  Monaten und mit viel Einsatz mit den Waldbesitzern,Förstern und der Region Hannover in Kontakt stehen.

Die Mehrzahl der Biker im Deister ist über dieses Informiert und hält sich auch an Absprachen um dadurch legale Bauten zu bekommen/machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neddie (18. Januar 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Wir=Deisterfreun.de und auch andere ....
> 
> Da die Deisterfreun.de sich für ein gutes Verhältnis,Verständnis und freie Trail benutzung auf legalem Weg einsetzen.
> 
> ...




naja,noch gibts schwarze schafe...


----------



## Jennfa (18. Januar 2011)

Die gibt es immer. Es geht hier aber vor allem darum den großen Teil der Biker auf die man Einfluss nehmen kann aus bestimmten Gebieten umzuleiten. Das wird sich auch umsetzen lassen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Januar 2011)

Jenna, Moritz, Phil, Janis, Hagen, alle anderen: Sonntag Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## Phil81 (18. Januar 2011)

Denke schon


----------



## MichiP (18. Januar 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Wir=Deisterfreun.de und auch andere ....
> ich hätte gerne einen kleinen Table zum üben



Danke für die Info.


----------



## lakekeman (19. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jenna, Moritz, Phil, Janis, Hagen, alle anderen: Sonntag Fahrrad fahren?



Das ist der Plan


----------



## Hagen3000 (19. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jenna, Moritz, Phil, Janis, Hagen, alle anderen: Sonntag Fahrrad fahren?



Definitiv!  Wann? Wo?


----------



## el Lingo (19. Januar 2011)

Ok, danke für die Zusammenfassung. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei 2 legalen Trails diese recht stark überlaufen werden, wenn man sich einen durchschnittlichen Sonntag im Deister nimmt.


----------



## lakekeman (19. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Zusammenfassung. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei 2 legalen Trails diese recht stark überlaufen werden, wenn man sich einen durchschnittlichen Sonntag im Deister nimmt.



Bitte nicht vergessen, dass es sich hier nur um 2 legale Trails auf dem Gebiet des Niedersächsischen Staatsforsts handelt.
In den anderen Teilen des Deisters werden natürlich noch die üblichen Trails befahren.


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Zusammenfassung. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass bei 2 legalen Trails diese recht stark überlaufen werden, wenn man sich einen durchschnittlichen Sonntag im Deister nimmt.



Die anderen Trails sind ja nicht illegal. (Nds. Waldgesetz). Nur ein "bauen" im Wald ist normalerweise nicht rechtens. Damit Spruenge und Anlieger gebaut werden koennen, bedarf es einer Vereinbarung mit dem jew. Eigentuemer. Um die geht es. 

LG
Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (19. Januar 2011)

Ok, das klingt ja viel besser. Also: 2 oder 3 Trails, die nach Herzenslust ausgebaut werden können, der Rest bleibt als natürlich entstandene Trampelpfade erhalten!?


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ok, das klingt ja viel besser. Also: 2 oder 3 Trails, die nach Herzenslust ausgebaut werden können, der Rest bleibt als natürlich entstandene Trampelpfade erhalten!?



So in der Art.
In dem Zug gibt es halt dann eine Vereinbarung, dass Teile von Trails in diesem Bereich, die durch Wildschongebiete oder in der Naehe von Baechen sind, umgeleitet werden. Diese alten Teile werden stillgelegt bzw. zurueckgebaut.


----------



## taxifolia (19. Januar 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> also nach meinem letzten stand sollen ü30 und ein mix aus ladies und frankweg der dann bis zur bmx verlängert werden soll freigegeben werden
> alle anderen strecken auf dem gebiet der NLF werden still gelegt. dafür dürfen wir legal bauen von kleinen anliegern bis zu monsterjumps :-D und kleinere northshore sachen!
> wie jetzt das barbie grab da mit reinkommt weis ich auch nicht davon hat evel mir am telefon nichts gesagt.
> bevor das alles aber losgeht muss erst noch die frage mit der versicherung beseitigt werden



So wie Torben schreibt, ist das richtig.
Richtig ist auch, was Moritz schreibt:  2 legale Trails mit allem Pi-pa-Po ( was die Schaufel hergibt)   auf dem Gebiet der Landesforsten !!!! , in allen anderen Bereichen - fahren wie bisher. 

WIR   v e r s u c h e n    dann, die Biker im Gebiet der NDS LF auf diese Trails zu lenken, weil die Trails teilweise durch Wildeinstandsgebiete führen ( Frankweg).
Binsenweisheiten wie: " ... es wird schwarze Schafe geben.."sind allen Beteiligten ( auch den NDS LF )  klar, es geht aber um das Gros der Fahrer- wie jennfa schon schrieb.
Wenn die Strecken von den (erstaulicherweise sehr zugänglichen) Naturschützern GPS mäßig festgelegt sind, wird die Buddelfraktion die Bauten planen und dann wird eine ( mehrere ) Versicherungen gefragt, was das wohl kosten kann.
Wenn bezahlbar: Verein gründen und fahren.

taxi


----------



## Skyjet (19. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jenna, Moritz, Phil, Janis, Hagen, alle anderen: Sonntag Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## MichiP (19. Januar 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Wenn bezahlbar: Verein gründen und fahren.
> 
> taxi



Sind die Trails dann Vereinsgelände oder öffentliches Gelände?

Gibt es ein "Hausrecht" Seiten des Vereins

Wäre jeder versichert der die offiziellen Trails nutzt oder nur Mitglieder?

gerne auch per PN

Danke


----------



## schappi (19. Januar 2011)

MichiP 
wir laden dich dann zum nächsten Stammtisch ein!
Zum nächsten Stammtisch werden wir auch die Nds Staatsforst und die Abt. Naturschutz der Region Hannover einladen, damit sie uns etwas über den Wald aus ihrer Sicht erzählen. wie Wildeinstandtsgebiete und Vorkommen von bedrohten/ seltenen Tierarten, die geschützt werden müssen.
Gruß
aus Alexandria
Schappi


----------



## Jennfa (19. Januar 2011)

Jetzt wo mein Rad seinen Dämpfer wieder hat der (hoffentlich) wieder läuft, muss ich auch unbedingt in den Wald ! Ein paar Kleinigkeiten noch am Radl machen und dann kann es losgehen .
Das LV soll ja zum Frühjahr auch wieder laufen. Es hat den Winter über kurzfristig in seiner Heimat verbracht und der Dämpfer sollte auch wieder funzen. Wozu der Winter nicht doch so alles gut ist ! 
Ich freu mich schon riesig auf die nächste Season und all die tollen Sachen die geplant sind !!! Das Wetter macht mich schon ganz irre, hoffentlich bleibt es so bis wieder Frühling ist und hoffentlich kann ich noch fahren nach dem Bikeentzug!


----------



## matzinski (19. Januar 2011)

Na ich weiß ja nicht. Hast du bei dem Wetter grad mal rausgeschaut? Bischen trockner könnt' es schon noch werden. Ich bin heut' bei pladderndem Schneeregen von der Arbeit nach Hause geradelt - worst case 

... na ja, immerhin 3 ehrlich verdiente WP's


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Januar 2011)

was mir gerade auffaellt:

www.deisterfreun.de zeigt nicht auf den aktuellen Thread, sondern auf Teil 3...
Soeren??



Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (19. Januar 2011)




----------



## Power-Valve (19. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


>


Hey Matze,
nee, klar... wir haben da noch welche, die sind euch hart auf den Fersen...


----------



## matzinski (19. Januar 2011)

hopp, hopp, hopp ......


----------



## chris2305 (19. Januar 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> was mir gerade auffaellt:
> 
> www.deisterfreun.de zeigt nicht auf den aktuellen Thread, sondern auf Teil 3...
> Soeren??
> ...



Der Soeren hat da nix mit zu tun wenn er es überhaupt liest.


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Januar 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Der Soeren hat da nix mit zu tun wenn er es überhaupt liest.



Na dann Freiwillige vor...


----------



## matzinski (19. Januar 2011)

Ich denke mal, Roudy ist zuständig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. Januar 2011)

nö, Hitzi...


----------



## Flame-Blade (20. Januar 2011)

Wie sehen denn zur Zeit die Trails aus?Was wurde durch den Schnee besonders in Mitleidenschaft gezogen?
Will am WE endlich mal wieder seit 3 Monaten auf den Bock steigen wenn ich ihn bis dahin fertig kriege...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Januar 2011)

Sonntag wars halt matschig, aber trotzdem sehr gut zu fahren. Denke mal das ist dieses WE auch so.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (20. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> bei pladderndem Schneeregen von der Arbeit nach Hause geradelt - worst case
> 
> ... na ja, immerhin 3 ehrlich verdiente WP's


...ich auch, mit kostenlosem Gesichtpeeling 
... was tut man nicht alles fürs Team!!!


----------



## Neartheabyss (20. Januar 2011)

hi, haben doch ein paar kleine kobolde im deister wieder was schönes gebaut


----------



## Neartheabyss (20. Januar 2011)

und ich weiß wer es war, die hierrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## janisj (20. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jenna, Moritz, Phil, Janis, Hagen, alle anderen: Sonntag Fahrrad fahren?



Ja klar, solange es nicht schifft!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Januar 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> nö, Hitzi...



Noch Roudy
Hitzi baut aber an der Seite


----------



## Torben. (20. Januar 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> hi, haben doch ein paar kleine kobolde im deister wieder was schönes gebaut



wo ist das ? gerne als pn :-D


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. Januar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Noch Roudy
> Hitzi baut aber an der Seite


da soll noch einer durchsteigen... ich halt mich da jetzt besser raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (20. Januar 2011)

Boah! Alles, was rund um diesen (natürlich von den völlig zufälligen Launen der Natur geschaffenen) Hügel zu sehen ist, sieht aber extrem wenig einladend aus 

Am WE soll's dazu noch kräftig schiffen.

Da verleg' ich meinen Saisonstart doch lieber auf nach meinem Urlaub...


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Januar 2011)

Tri, tra, Trullala, das Kaschperle is wieder da!
Es ist nicht zu glauben, aber nachdem ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken knallhart einen 45minütigen Hungerstreik in der Telekomfiliale durchgezogen hatte, konnte sich dieTruppe doch tatsächlich entschließen mir einen DSL-Anschluß zu geben.
Ich kann's immer noch nicht glauben!
Somit steh ich wieder für unqualifizierte Äußerungen zur Verfügung!


----------



## Snurb (21. Januar 2011)

... er lebt!

Beste Grüße aus dem Teutoburger Wald!


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Tri, tra, Trullala, das Kaschperle is wieder da!
> Es ist nicht zu glauben, aber nachdem ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken knallhart einen 45minütigen Hungerstreik in der Telekomfiliale durchgezogen hatte, konnte sich dieTruppe doch tatsächlich entschließen mir einen DSL-Anschluß zu geben.
> Ich kann's immer noch nicht glauben!
> Somit steh ich wieder für unqualifizierte Äußerungen zur Verfügung!


----------



## chris2305 (21. Januar 2011)

Yes, Master of Desaster is back!!

Lang leben die Trails!


----------



## janisj (21. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Tri, tra, Trullala, das Kaschperle is wieder da!
> Es ist nicht zu glauben, aber nachdem ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken knallhart einen 45minütigen Hungerstreik in der Telekomfiliale durchgezogen hatte, konnte sich dieTruppe doch tatsächlich entschließen mir einen DSL-Anschluß zu geben.
> Ich kann's immer noch nicht glauben!
> Somit steh ich wieder für unqualifizierte Äußerungen zur Verfügung!



Ach du kacke! und was jetzt? Biste nun warscheinlich total abgemagert und kannst net mehr Fahrad fahren....    Hei Leute, Ab Sofort für guten Zweck gründe ich gemeinunnützige organisation "EvelKnievel-HungerHilfe e.V."


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Tri, tra, Trullala, das Kaschperle is wieder da!
> Es ist nicht zu glauben, aber nachdem ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken knallhart einen 45minütigen Hungerstreik in der Telekomfiliale durchgezogen hatte, konnte sich dieTruppe doch tatsächlich entschließen mir einen DSL-Anschluß zu geben.
> Ich kann's immer noch nicht glauben!
> Somit steh ich wieder für unqualifizierte Äußerungen zur Verfügung!



Seeehr schön.Morgen mal wieder die Trails rocken? Baue grade am Bike weiter
*freu freu freu*


----------



## chris2305 (21. Januar 2011)

The green Hornet!


----------



## Phil81 (21. Januar 2011)

Die Felgen sind echt mal schick durfte ich ja schon bei Oli im Laden bestaunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (21. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Tri, tra, Trullala, das Kaschperle is wieder da!
> Es ist nicht zu glauben, aber nachdem ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken knallhart einen 45minütigen Hungerstreik in der Telekomfiliale durchgezogen hatte, konnte sich dieTruppe doch tatsächlich entschließen mir einen DSL-Anschluß zu geben.
> Ich kann's immer noch nicht glauben!
> Somit steh ich wieder für unqualifizierte Äußerungen zur Verfügung!



Na endlich, super 
Hoffe Du bereust es nicht bald schon wieder wenn Du erst mal von zig Tausend Usern hier, die sich mit Dir freuen, mit Mails, Fragen u. PN`s zugebombt wirst.
Aber auf jeden Fall erstmal

Herzlich Willkommem


----------



## exto (21. Januar 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Seeehr schön.Morgen mal wieder die Trails rocken? Baue grade am Bike weiter
> *freu freu freu*



DAS is mal n geiler Bomber !!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Januar 2011)

@lakekeman und Hagen: Wenn es Sonntag morgen wirklich so regnet wie angesagt, bleib ich zu Hause. Mal sehen.


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Januar 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind echt mal schick durfte ich ja schon bei Oli im Laden bestaunen



Bist du da auch rumgeturnt die letzen 2 Tage?


@exto

Danke...wenn jetzt das Gewicht noch so wird wie ich mir das vorstelle und die 500g Felgen gut halten bin ich glücklich


----------



## Neartheabyss (21. Januar 2011)

500g felgen halten leider nie und nimmer  tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen,  gebe dir eine woche


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Januar 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> 500g felgen halten leider nie und nimmer  tut mir leid dir das sagen zu müssen,  gebe dir eine woche



Da hab ich von den Felgen ganz was anderes gehört.Eine Woche? Wette wa um ein Weizen in der Markthalle das ich die länger fahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (21. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Tri, tra, Trullala, das Kaschperle is wieder da!
> Es ist nicht zu glauben, aber nachdem ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken knallhart einen 45minütigen Hungerstreik in der Telekomfiliale durchgezogen hatte, konnte sich dieTruppe doch tatsächlich entschließen mir einen DSL-Anschluß zu geben.
> Ich kann's immer noch nicht glauben!
> Somit steh ich wieder für unqualifizierte Äußerungen zur Verfügung!



das gibs ja garnicht hast du es auch endlich mal geschaft


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. Januar 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Seeehr schön.Morgen mal wieder die Trails rocken? Baue grade am Bike weiter
> *freu freu freu*



Ist der Lenker auch von Sixpack?

Geiler Aufbau, ich steh auf Räder mit durchdachtem Farbkonzept


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Januar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ist der Lenker auch von Sixpack?
> 
> Geiler Aufbau, ich steh auf Räder mit durchdachtem Farbkonzept



Ja,Sixpack Driver 

Is nun erstmal fahrfertig geworden und was seh ich draussen`? SCHNEE!


----------



## el Lingo (21. Januar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ist der Lenker auch von Sixpack?
> 
> Geiler Aufbau, ich steh auf Räder mit durchdachtem Farbkonzept



Dann werfe ich noch mal das hier in den Raum:


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Januar 2011)

Danke für die Begrüßung!
Am Wochenende is nich viel bei mir. Ich hab Nachtstern. Da penn ich am Tage!


----------



## Hagen3000 (21. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich noch mal das hier in den Raum:





Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Seeehr schön.Morgen mal wieder die Trails rocken? Baue grade am Bike weiter
> *freu freu freu*



sehr sehr schön   Das erfreut den Fahrradfetischisten!


----------



## Hagen3000 (21. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @lakekeman und Hagen: Wenn es Sonntag morgen wirklich so regnet wie angesagt, bleib ich zu Hause. Mal sehen.



hmmm... ich schau erstmal wie eklig es morgen so wird


----------



## exto (21. Januar 2011)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Dann werfe ich noch mal das hier in den Raum:



Warscheinlich bin ich einfach zu dösig, aber mit dem Atlas FR hab ich mir dieses Jahr im Deister ein paar mal so dermaßen die Flossen an Baumstämmen angehaun...

Will jemand einen haben? (50,-/rot)


----------



## exto (22. Januar 2011)

!!! Hoerminator - Birthday !!!​
Ich wünsch dir immer nen anständigen Trail unter den Stollen...


----------



## Power-Valve (22. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> !!! Hoerminator - Birthday !!!​
> Ich wünsch dir immer nen anständigen Trail unter den Stollen...



Da haeng ich mich dran... "Und immer ne Handbreit Dreck unterm Reifen"

Happy Börsday vom Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neartheabyss (22. Januar 2011)

hätte den lenker lieber etwas gekürzt, max 740mm die reichen sonst leiden die finger


----------



## zoomie (22. Januar 2011)

Happy Birthday Hoermi


----------



## Dease (22. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir alle Gute zum Geburtstag und lass Dir ein paar schöne Bikeparts schenken.


----------



## Barbie SHG (22. Januar 2011)

Hoermi, 
Happy Birthday aus dem Schaumburger Ländle
wünscht Tom


----------



## Scott-y (22. Januar 2011)

Happy Birthday Hoermi!   Auch von mir! Um es mit den Worten der Anderen zu sagen:
Immer eine handbreit Luft unter dem Ellenbogen!


----------



## Skyjet (22. Januar 2011)

Allet Jute zum Purzeltag Hoermi


----------



## taifun (22. Januar 2011)

*alles gute zum geburtstag hoerminator*​


----------



## Torben. (22. Januar 2011)

_Auch von mir alles gute _


----------



## Jennfa (22. Januar 2011)

Ich hab ja schon gratuliert !

So, der Materialtest sagt es funktioniert alles einigermaßen, nur die Fahrerin hat noch einige Defizite . Bergauf und bergab ne Trauervorstellung. 
Wir haben Scotty zufällig aufgegabelt der mit seinem neuen Bike seeeeeehr zufrieden ist ! Ich war zu schwach um mit irgendwem mithalten zu können, also lasst mich morgen einfach irgendwo liegen wenns euch zu lange dauert ! Funkturm und Heisterburg waren einfach zu brutal als Einstieg. Zum Glück hab ich den FF Zuhause gelassen!
Bis morgen im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (22. Januar 2011)

Ich muß jetzt noch meiner Frau beibringen das ich noch mal morgen ,,spielen "gehe will. 
Wie Jennfa schon sagte ich bekam das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.


----------



## exto (22. Januar 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> also lasst mich morgen einfach irgendwo liegen wenns euch zu lange dauert



Das hört sich n bisschen nach John Wayne an...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Januar 2011)

Herzhaften Glückwunsch Hoermchen.
Wie sieht's morgen aus? Ost oder West? 11.00 oder 12.00? WK oder Spochtplatz ?


----------



## matzinski (22. Januar 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon gratuliert !
> 
> So, der Materialtest sagt es funktioniert alles einigermaßen, nur die Fahrerin hat noch einige Defizite . Bergauf und bergab ne Trauervorstellung.
> Wir haben Scotty zufällig aufgegabelt der mit seinem neuen Bike seeeeeehr zufrieden ist ! Ich war zu schwach um mit irgendwem mithalten zu können, also lasst mich morgen einfach irgendwo liegen wenns euch zu lange dauert ! Funkturm und Heisterburg waren einfach zu brutal als Einstieg. Zum Glück hab ich den FF Zuhause gelassen!
> Bis morgen im Wald!


Warst du schon in rosa oder noch in hellblau unterwegs ?



Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich muß jetzt noch meiner Frau beibringen das ich noch mal morgen ,,spielen "gehe will.
> Wie Jennfa schon sagte ich bekam das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht.


Hast du dir schon 'nen Fullface zugelegt?  Bist ja wohl jetzt (noch) schneller unterwegs 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Herzhaften Glückwunsch Hoermchen.
> Wie sieht's morgen aus? Ost oder West? 11.00 oder 12.00? WK oder Spochtplatz ?


Die Frühschicht startet wie immer 9:00 BB am Fundament.  Vieleicht sieht man sich später. Soll ja morgen trocken bleiben 

...und alles Gute, Sören


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Januar 2011)

Alles Gute, Sören!

Morgen 11 Uhr Waldkater!


----------



## stefan64 (22. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet wie immer 9:00 BB am Fundament.





Und von mir auch alles gute ans Geburtstagskind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (22. Januar 2011)

@matzinski
Hast du dir schon 'nen Fullface zugelegt?  Bist ja wohl jetzt (noch) schneller unterwegs 


Eigentlich habe ich sogar 3 .Zwei Motocross-Helme und einen Bell zum biken. Was mir wirklich fehlt, ist Plastik vor den Schienbeinen.
 Aber noch habe ich Chickenway-Modus ,daß bewahrt mich hoffentlich vor dem schlimmsten.
 P.S. 11Uhr WK ist eingeloggt, mit sauberen Bike und dreckigen Klamotten


----------



## lakekeman (23. Januar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Alles Gute, Sören!
> 
> Morgen 11 Uhr Waldkater!



Wir sind gegen kurz nach 12 am Waldkater. Früher geht nicht, müssen noch meine Eltern wohin fahren.
Ich denke man sieht sich dann irgendwo.


----------



## Jennfa (23. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Warst du schon in rosa oder noch in hellblau unterwegs ?



Noch in blau mit GG, d.h. wenn ich auf rosa umsteige kann es ja nur besser werden  ! Ab nächstem Wochenende sollte man mich dann erstmal hauptsächlich auf pink sehen !

Bis morgen im Wald Ihrs !


----------



## zoomie (23. Januar 2011)

Moin..
..bin um 12h mit Jenna und Lakeke am WK dabei. 11h schaff ich auch nicht. Bis gleich im Wald!


----------



## Skyjet (23. Januar 2011)

Sind um 11 oder um 12 dabei...muss noch an beiden bikes den lenker anbauen...

bis gleich....


----------



## janisj (23. Januar 2011)

Bin auch wach geworden, komme um 11WK

bis denne


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Januar 2011)

Wir sind auch um 1200 am WK


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Januar 2011)

Dies ist eine Danksagung des El Präsidente für die vielen Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!


----------



## firefighter76 (23. Januar 2011)

hat der jetzt kein i-net mehr  oder kann der noch nicht wieder schreiben


----------



## chris2305 (23. Januar 2011)

Absolution!!!!!!!!!!!!
Vielleicht mal ein richtiges Schweigegelübte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Januar 2011)

Ich hab mich heute ziemlich über meine schlechte Kondition geärgert. Nach ersten Abfahrt war ich auch so verschwitzt, dass mir auch gleich arschkalt war. Die fetten Steigungen sind als Training auch nicht sooooo optimal. Ich brauche erst mal ein paar langweilige GA1 Kilometer. Wem geht das auch so? Ich würde gern mal am Kanal oder im Feld, gern auch abends mit Licht, ein paar Stunden fahren. Wer noch ?


----------



## firefighter76 (23. Januar 2011)

ich nicht


----------



## Dease (23. Januar 2011)

@homer: GA1 wird maßlos überschätzt und Spaß macht es auch keinen. Wir haben uns letztes Jahr für den AlpX die Kondition auch nur über Deister- udn Harztrailtouren geholt. 

Ist doch grad mal Januar. Letztes Jahr hatten wir um diese Zeit noch richtig viel Schnee.


----------



## Jennfa (23. Januar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab mich heute ziemlich über meine schlechte Kondition geärgert. Nach ersten Abfahrt war ich auch so verschwitzt, dass mir auch gleich arschkalt war. Die fetten Steigungen sind als Training auch nicht sooooo optimal. Ich brauche erst mal ein paar langweilige GA1 Kilometer. Wem geht das auch so? Ich würde gern mal am Kanal oder im Feld, gern auch abends mit Licht, ein paar Stunden fahren. Wer noch ?



Im Sommer sieht das doch auch schon wieder ganz anders aus . Ich bin ja auch noch nicht ganz fit. 
Am schönsten ist es doch wenn man eine gewisse Grundkondition hat, die man sich stetig über die Jahre aufgebaut hat u.a. durch eine langsame Steigerung der Tourenlänge, dann braucht man auch kein typisches GA1. Dauert zwar länger, macht aber mehr Spaß .
Dafür reichen meiner Menung nach aber leider keine kurzen, schnellen Runden in der Woche wo man sich total auspowert . Klar macht es mehr Spaß schnell 3 Trails in einer kurzen Zeit  einzubauen und wir wohnen ja auch verführerisch nah, aber das reicht auf Dauer nicht für längere Touren im Harz oder um sich richtig fit zu fühlen. 
Am Wochenende schafft man auch in der Gruppe oft keine langen Strecken. Ist zwar alles toll, aber es bringt einen konditionsmäßig leider nicht viel weiter. Dann in der Woche lieber ne gemütliche, aber längere Runde drehen und das immer mal wieder steigern. 
Die Kilometer machen es halt doch. Viele fahren mit dem Rad etliche Kilometer zur Arbeit oder Rennrad oder oder oder...wir halt nicht also muss es anders gehen !
Das habe ich letztes Jahr gemerkt und hab mal längere Runden mit nur 1 oder 2 Trails gemacht, dafür aber immer ohne Klönpausen , nur schnell Sattel runter und weiter. Dafür brauchen wir kein HT und ne Straße oder einen Feldweg. Dafür wohnen wir auch einfach zu schön und nah am Deister , oder Andy?
Lass uns doch in der Woche mal ne schöne Runde hier über Walhalla etc. machen, ohne fette Steigungen in einer netten Geschwindigkeit. Davon haben wir alle mehr und man sieht sich den Wald auch mal genauer an .

Bald ist mein LV wieder fertig, dann macht das auch wieder ganz gut Spaß! Was meinste?

LG Jenna (die das sowas von nachvollziehen kann)


----------



## Hagen3000 (23. Januar 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Im Sommer sieht das doch auch schon wieder ganz anders aus . Ich bin ja auch noch nicht ganz fit.
> Am schönsten ist es doch wenn man eine gewisse Grundkondition hat, die man sich stetig über die Jahre aufgebaut hat u.a. durch eine langsame Steigerung der Tourenlänge, dann braucht man auch kein typisches GA1. Dauert zwar länger, macht aber mehr Spaß .
> Dafür reichen meiner Menung nach aber leider keine kurzen, schnellen Runden in der Woche wo man sich total auspowert . Klar macht es mehr Spaß schnell 3 Trails in einer kurzen Zeit  einzubauen und wir wohnen ja auch verführerisch nah, aber das reicht auf Dauer nicht für längere Touren im Harz oder um sich richtig fit zu fühlen.
> Am Wochenende schafft man auch in der Gruppe oft keine langen Strecken. Ist zwar alles toll, aber es bringt einen konditionsmäßig leider nicht viel weiter. Dann in der Woche lieber ne gemütliche, aber längere Runde drehen und das immer mal wieder steigern.
> ...



Da ich (leider?) auch zu den Leuten gehöre, die nicht direkt am Deister wohnen, muss ich mich unter der Woche auch mit dem täglichen Arbeitsweg als Fitness-Training begnügen. Vorteil ist aber, dass man es einfach täglich 'nebenbei' macht und dann (so wie ich in meinem Fall) einfach durch die (sportliche) Nutzung des Fahrrads als Fortbewegungsmittel seine 20+ km täglich runterspult. Dabei kann man dann natürlich auch noch solche Späße machen wie Trittfrequenz und rundes Treten optimieren oder durchdrehen und Zeitfahren gegen den Tacho machen. Besonders dann wenn man mal wieder verpennt hat


----------



## NightWing77 (24. Januar 2011)

Ich hab diesmal sogar endlich vor so im Februar Monat diese Spiroergometrie zu machen. Da bei mir die Kondition leider auch nicht mehr so vorhanden ist wie mit 15.
Da bin ich rauf aufs Rad und von der Haustür aus mit tausendmillion km/h bis nach Spanien und zurück und hab danach noch gefragt, " und wo gehts jetzt hin" . 
Aber mit meinen über 30 geht das leider nicht mehr so, der Wille ist da aber der Körper streikt.
Und da mein sinnloses rumbolzen im Flachland, Eilenriede, Masch etc. auch nicht grad dazu beiträgt meine Kondition wirklich dauerhaft und effizient zu verbessern, hab ich mir mal gedacht ich zieh das ganze mal professioneller auf. Mache diesen Test kauf mir son Pulsmesser und mal schauen was passiert. Natürlich dann nach Trainingsplan trainieren.

Finde die Idee aber auch nicht schlecht wenn wir uns mal zu langen etwas flacheren Etappen verabreden könnten und ein bißchen was von der großen weiten Welt sehen.


----------



## zoomie (24. Januar 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ich hab diesmal sogar endlich vor so im Februar Monat diese Spiroergometrie zu machen. Da bei mir die Kondition leider auch nicht mehr so vorhanden ist wie mit 15.
> Da bin ich rauf aufs Rad und von der Haustür aus mit tausendmillion km/h bis nach Spanien und zurück und hab danach noch gefragt, " und wo gehts jetzt hin" .
> Aber mit meinen über 30 geht das leider nicht mehr so, der Wille ist da aber der Körper streikt.
> Und da mein sinnloses rumbolzen im Flachland, Eilenriede, Masch etc. auch nicht grad dazu beiträgt meine Kondition wirklich dauerhaft und effizient zu verbessern, hab ich mir mal gedacht ich zieh das ganze mal professioneller auf. Mache diesen Test kauf mir son Pulsmesser und mal schauen was passiert. Natürlich dann nach Trainingsplan trainieren.
> ...



..Du alter, alter Mann..

Ich wär auch mit dabei, bei den langen, flachen Etappen in keinem Rennrad-Tempo  Nicht, daß ich dann niemanden mehr grüßen kann - weil ich so konzentriert und schnell bin..


----------



## MichiP (24. Januar 2011)

So unterschiedlich sind die Problem. Große Hausrunde=60km=90hm

Wenn ich mal richtig HM machen möchte brauche ich ca 50min. bis in den Deister oder ca 70min. in den Harz (einfache Strecke)
)


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Finde die Idee aber auch nicht schlecht wenn wir uns mal zu langen etwas flacheren Etappen verabreden könnten und ein bißchen was von der großen weiten Welt sehen.



Es gibt da ne echt schöne, entspannte, abwechslungsreiche Variante von bad Bad Oeynhausen bis Hameln. 

Hab' ich mal mit'm Hoermy als Singlespeed-Ausflug gemacht. Vielleicht sollten wir das mal als Frühlingsauftakt nehmen...

An- und Abreise von und nach nahezu überall geht prima mit'm Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (24. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Es gibt da ne echt schöne, entspannte, abwechslungsreiche Variante von bad Bad Oeynhausen bis Hameln.
> 
> Hab' ich mal mit'm Hoermy als Singlespeed-Ausflug gemacht. Vielleicht sollten wir das mal als Frühlingsauftakt nehmen...
> 
> An- und Abreise von und nach nahezu überall geht prima mit'm Zug.



Ja hört sich doch gut an. Sollten wir mal ins Auge fassen.

Meine Frau u ich haben auch mal ne schöne Tour von Bennemühlen über Fuhrberg bis zum Ireensee gemacht dann nach Dollbergen u von dort mit dem Zug nach Hannover.
Im Harz ist ne schöne flache Strecke am Dammgraben lang oder von Altnau bis nach Hahnenklee.

Falls Homer den Mittellandkanal meinte dann kann man von der Hindenburgschleuse bis Garbsen u noch weiter. ist auch recht schön.

Ach ich sehe schon das wird ein gutes Jahr, wo wir fahren ist letztendlich egal hauptsache man trifft sich und fährt.


----------



## matzinski (24. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Es gibt da ne echt schöne, entspannte, abwechslungsreiche Variante von bad Bad Oeynhausen bis Hameln.
> 
> Hab' ich mal mit'm Hoermy als Singlespeed-Ausflug gemacht. Vielleicht sollten wir das mal als Frühlingsauftakt nehmen...
> 
> An- und Abreise von und nach nahezu überall geht prima mit'm Zug.


 ja, super Idee Axel. Eine Ganztagestour von 250 km / 2500 hm ist sicher sehr gut geeignet zum Formaufbau. 

...ach so, wo die Frühschicht startet, wisst ihr ja. Da könntet ihr auch erstmal ein paar km GA1 rollen, bevor es nennenswert bergauf geht


----------



## Madeba (24. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... Eine Ganztagestour von 250 km / 2500 hm ist sicher sehr gut geeignet zum Formaufbau...


genau das habe ich beim ersten Lesen auch gedacht 

so isser halt, unser ostwestfälischer Scherzkeks...

@exto: sag Bescheid, wann's losgeht. Ganzjahres- und Auchbeischlechtwetterbiker brauchen keinen Formaufbau


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2011)

Oh, ihr Kleingläubigen !!!

Da liegt wohl ne kleine Verwechslung vor. Die gaaanz große Runde geht ja noch von Hameln weiter durch den Norden des verwunschenen Königreiches Lippe bis nach Lemgo und von dort weiter nach B.O. Da kommen die Daten dann schon so halbwegs hin. Das ist aber mehr was für'n Sommer, mit Start um Mitternacht.(nech, Markus und Mario: Nächstes Mal ganz, oder )

Die Tour, die ich meinte ist diese hier:

B.O. - Weserradweg bis Minden - Mittellandkanal bis Haste - Deister bis Springe und dann über die Dörfer östlich der B217 nach Hameln.

Also erst mal 75 km topfeben an plätscherndem Ufer entlang warmfahren und dann n Paar Höhenmeter sammeln.

Das sieht dann in etwa so aus: 06:39:21 h / 116,88 km / 879 hm . So geschehen mit Zweigangschaltung (ein Gang Sören, ein Gang ich) im März Anno Domini 2010.

Das ist nix, was jemanden von euch überfordern würde.

Alternativ kann man sich den Ritt nach Hameln auch noch klemmen und schon in Springe die Öffi's entern...


----------



## Dease (24. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> ja, super Idee Axel. Eine Ganztagestour von 250 km / 2500 hm ist sicher sehr gut geeignet zum Formaufbau.
> 
> ...ach so, wo die Frühschicht startet, wisst ihr ja. Da könntet ihr auch erstmal ein paar km GA1 rollen, bevor es nennenswert bergauf geht



Na ob das noch für alle GA1 ist, bei Eurem Tempo, bezweifle ich mal stark. 

Ich glaube einen besseren Trainingseffekt hat es, wenn man mit Leuten unterwegs ist, die ungefähr das gleiche Tempo anschlagen, dann regelmäßig fahren und langsam steigern.
Und jaaanz wichtich: Nicht unnötig Puste durch Reden beim Bergauf fahren vergeuden, oder BarbieSHG?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Die Tour, die ich meinte ist diese hier:
> 
> B.O. - Weserradweg bis Minden - Mittellandkanal bis Haste -
> 
> Also erst mal 75 km topfeben an plätscherndem Ufer entlang warmfahren und dann in der Kaffeestube Idensen die dicken Torten reinschieben .



bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (24. Januar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Na ob das noch für alle GA1 ist, bei Eurem Tempo, bezweifle ich mal stark.
> 
> Ich glaube einen besseren Trainingseffekt hat es, wenn man mit Leuten unterwegs ist, die ungefähr das gleiche Tempo anschlagen, dann regelmäßig fahren und langsam steigern.
> Und jaaanz wichtich: Nicht unnötig Puste durch Reden beim Bergauf fahren vergeuden, oder BarbieSHG?



Sehe ich auch so, nur das mit dem Reden nicht  !!

Homer, wenn du so einfach zu ködern bist, dann binde ich mir beim nächsten Mal einfach ne Torte ans Bike !


----------



## Dease (24. Januar 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, nur das mit dem Reden nicht  !!



Da bist Du nicht ganz alleine, aber: Der Geist willig, nur der Körper ist schwach!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Januar 2011)

jetzt mal in echt... die Tour bis Haste, oder je nach Puste, noch Haste-Bad Nenndorf-Kammweg-Rakete-Home würde ich gern fahren. beim Votec ist der Hinterbau überholungswürdig und das Simplon muss mal wieder bewegt werden


----------



## Jennfa (24. Januar 2011)

Mein LV sollte auch bald fertig sein. Evtl. tue ich mir das dann auch mal an.


----------



## Skyjet (24. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr so ne Art Mid-Fitness-Crisis?

Was erwartet ihr denn? Die Saison hat noch nicht einmal richtig angefangen....die Fitness kommt schon wieder...........denke ich?

Aber Bewegung tut immer gut....GUTE REISE


----------



## taifun (24. Januar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Nicht unnötig Puste durch Reden beim Bergauf fahren vergeuden, oder BarbieSHG?


 Wer beim Bergauffahren gut reden und auch schnell hoch kommt hat gute Grundkondition;-) 
Baue meine auch bald wieder auf.das Bein wird langsam gut. Fange dann gleich mit GA 2 und EB an.nur so geht es alte Kondition zu  Reaktivieren....;-)
demnächst auch wieder im Wald


----------



## zoomie (24. Januar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> jetzt mal in echt... die Tour bis Haste, oder je nach Puste, noch Haste-Bad Nenndorf-Kammweg-Rakete-Home würde ich gern fahren. beim Votec ist der Hinterbau überholungswürdig und das Simplon muss mal wieder bewegt werden




Jahaaaa...dabei


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Na ob das noch für alle GA1 ist, bei Eurem Tempo, bezweifle ich mal stark.



...wenn ihr meine aktuelle Wampe sehen könntet... 

Ich nehme mal an, Matze hat nur vergessen, seinen Post mit den nötigen Ironie-Smilies zu versehen 

Die Tour bis Haste hatten wir schon mal als Frühlingsauftakt. Da gab's dann irgendwie ne Testosteron-Bombe und es ist unglaublich gerast worden. Am Ende haben mich nur noch Schappis Schinkenbrötchen vor dem Untergang gerettet.


----------



## Hitzi (24. Januar 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Wer beim Bergauffahren gut reden und auch schnell hoch kommt hat gute Grundkondition;-)
> Baue meine auch bald wieder auf.das Bein wird langsam gut. Fange dann gleich mit GA 2 und EB an.nur so geht es alte Kondition zu  Reaktivieren....;-)
> demnächst auch wieder im Wald


Immer dran denken.... Muskeln erinnern sich......  
Wird schon wieder


----------



## NightWing77 (24. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Oh, ihr Kleingläubigen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn wir das an einem sonnigen leicht warmen Frühlingstag machen bin ich dabei.
Demnächst ist mein Zassi auch fertig, dann wird das mal schön ausgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (24. Januar 2011)

Na ja, ich hatte mit meinem Hinweis auf die Frühschicht eher an die Hannoveraner S-Bahn-Fraktion gedacht. Aber wenn ich's recht bedenke, kööönnte man doch auch aus Basche oder Groß-M. erst mal kurz GA1 über GB zum BB und von dort wieder zurück. Danach dann die Kür im Deister. 

Jetzt kommt der Ironiesmilie ->


----------



## Scott-y (25. Januar 2011)

Habt ihr alle ein Fernstudium zum ,,Jammerlappen" angefangen ? Was soll ich denn sagen mit meinen 29+
 Ich rede auf meinen Arbeitsfahrten nicht..... ist aber auch keiner dabei. Dafür müsst ihr dann herhalten wenn wir uns im Deister treffen.

@ exto.Ich mach gern mal wieder ne große Kanalrunde. Macht eine Termin aus und ich schau das ich mich einklinken kann.


----------



## Scott-y (25. Januar 2011)

Für alle die in Sondershausen mitfahren und noch eine Übernachtung brauchen. Ich würde mich drum kümmern das wir wieder die Pension gegenüber bekommen. Ich bräuchte nur  eure Meldung bis Montag den 31.01 ,um 15Uhr. Ich mach nur die Reservierung ,Bezahlung übernehmt ihr wieder. Meldung ob EZ oder DZ.  Ich sehe mal was frei ist.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Januar 2011)

Ich brauche ein DZ und kann noch 3-4 Bikes mitnehmen


----------



## matzinski (25. Januar 2011)

Hitzi, Ha-jü, Stefan und ich reisen erst morgens an. Wir übernachten zu Hause.


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. Januar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Na ob das noch für alle GA1 ist, bei Eurem Tempo, bezweifle ich mal stark.
> 
> Ich glaube einen besseren Trainingseffekt hat es, wenn man mit Leuten unterwegs ist, die ungefähr das gleiche Tempo anschlagen, dann regelmäßig fahren und langsam steigern.
> Und jaaanz wichtich: Nicht unnötig Puste durch Reden beim Bergauf fahren vergeuden, oder BarbieSHG?



Also beim Klettern quatschen find ich richtig gut, da vergeht die Zeit des "Schindens" schneller Am besten ist es mit Scotty, da brauch man nur zuhören
Mein Motto: Lieber 10% rausnehmen und ein wenig unterhalten. Dease legt dagegen lieber 10% drauf um dann oben auf die anderen zu warten


----------



## schappi (25. Januar 2011)

Autist?


----------



## Dease (25. Januar 2011)

@Barbie: z.Zt. nicht. Winterform.


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Januar 2011)

Ich bin immer am fittesten wenn ich aus Portes du Soleil wiedergekommen bin. 10 Tage mit der Gondel hoch und nu Bergnunner fahren is das beste Training überhaupt.
Wenn ich danach im Deister ne Tour gefahren bin, konnt ich machen was ich wollte, aber die Oberschenkel hab ich einfach nicht zum Brennen gebracht.

Deswegen: GA1 sinnlos, Bikepark rules!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tanchoplatinum (25. Januar 2011)

iist ja echt interessant, die these

es ist einfach deine sicht der dinge - aber was hälst du davon
das du nach dem 10 tägigen Parkeinsatz, einfach viel lockerer auf dem bike sitzt und viel kraft sparender fährst.


----------



## NightWing77 (25. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bin immer am fittesten wenn ich aus Portes du Soleil wiedergekommen bin. 10 Tage mit der Gondel hoch und nu Bergnunner fahren is das beste Training überhaupt.
> Wenn ich danach im Deister ne Tour gefahren bin, konnt ich machen was ich wollte, aber die Oberschenkel hab ich einfach nicht zum Brennen gebracht.
> 
> Deswegen: GA1 sinnlos, Bikepark rules!



Dieses Jahr müßen wir auf jeden fall das ein oder andere mal gen Bikepark gondeln. Dann können wir alle Deine These vielleicht auch untermauern 

Ich erinnere mich gerne an Winterberg letztes Jahr, super Truppe, super Wetter, super Tag !


----------



## sundancer (26. Januar 2011)

Welcher Gruppe kann man sich denn am kommenden Samstag im Deister anschließen?
Suche eher Leute, die gemütlich berghoch fahren bzw. schieben. Bin nicht gerade derjenige mit ner guten Kondition.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## njoerd (26. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Deswegen: GA1 sinnlos, Bikepark rules!



kann ich dir zustimmen


----------



## Scott-y (26. Januar 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Welcher Gruppe kann man sich denn am kommenden Samstag im Deister anschließen?
> Suche eher Leute, die gemütlich berghoch fahren bzw. schieben. Bin nicht gerade derjenige mit ner guten Kondition.
> 
> Gruß
> ...


 Sei ganz beruhigt es gibt immer mal ein paar Raser dazwischen die frieren z.Z. halt oben eine Weile. Sonst passt das immer irgend wie. 
Ach die Sonntags-Morgen- Frühschicht solltest du vielleicht doch meiden, kommt aber Samstag ja nicht in frage.


----------



## matzinski (26. Januar 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Sei ganz beruhigt es gibt immer mal ein paar Raser dazwischen die frieren z.Z. halt oben eine Weile. Sonst passt das immer irgend wie.
> Ach die Sonntags-Morgen- Frühschicht solltest du vielleicht doch meiden, kommt aber Samstag ja nicht in frage.



Stefan, Tom, ich fürchte, wir haben ein ganz fieses Image. Schätze, wir müssen etwas an unserer Außendarstellung arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (26. Januar 2011)

Ja,ja so ist das wenn sich Ehrgeiz in Geschwindigkeit auszahlt. Deshalb fahre ich in der Woche, wie ne gesengte Sau immer zur Arbeit und quatsch am WE dann, mit der überschüssigen Luft, meine Mitfahrer in Grund und Boden.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (26. Januar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Stefan, Tom, ich fürchte, wir haben ein ganz fieses Image. Schätze, wir müssen etwas an unserer Außendarstellung arbeiten


da ich immer als letzter oben bin, müsste mein Image noch ganz OK sein...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

die Trikotentwürfe sind fertig.
Ablauf:
Alle die in der IG Ihren Wunsch geäußert haben (bitte prüfen)
bekommen von Hoerman2201 eine PN mit Preis und Bankverbindung

*- Nachbestellungen bitte nur noch per PN an (Hoerman2201 oder [email protected]*

Zuerst will BI die langen bestellen und danach die kurzen.









Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Torben. (27. Januar 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bike-Infection-Testoteron-furs-Bike/188374424511835


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Januar 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Welcher Gruppe kann man sich denn am kommenden Samstag im Deister anschließen?
> Suche eher Leute, die gemütlich berghoch fahren bzw. schieben. Bin nicht gerade derjenige mit ner guten Kondition.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Wäre Samstag gegen 10-11h auch für ne lockere Runde zu haben. Da ich gerade leicht erkältet bin auch gern gemächlich hoch (aber nicht unbedingt schieben ), runter dann wie gehabt . 

@Johann (SamyRSJ4): Bist du am Start? Für Sonntag ist Westdeister mit Dease und BarbieSHG angedacht...


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Januar 2011)

Kleine Endurotour morgen bei dem schönen Wetter?
Rakete, dann Funkturmtrail, Dornröschen und Heisterburg. Muß gegen 15:30 wieder zuhause sein und dann noch malochen.
12 Uhr Sprtplatz an der Rakete?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Januar 2011)

an meinem Enduro wird z.Zt. die Dämpferaufnahme neu gemacht, daher hab ich nur mein Tourenrad einsatzbereit. Ich würde Sonntag gern mal ne leichte aber ausgedehte Trail- Forstwegtour machen. 
Spochtplatz Basche - Römer - Kölnschfeld - Steinbruch Springe - Ziegenbuche - Nienstedt - Rakete

ca. 35 km, 800 HM und ca. 5 Std 

Wer kommt mit? Start 11.00


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Januar 2011)

@Hagen: Ich bin wenn dann Sonntag dabei. Ich meld mich nochmal.


----------



## sundancer (28. Januar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Wäre Samstag gegen 10-11h auch für ne lockere Runde zu haben. Da ich gerade leicht erkältet bin auch gern gemächlich hoch (aber nicht unbedingt schieben ), runter dann wie gehabt .



Dann bin ich wohl raus. meine Kondition reicht im Moment nciht fürs fahren berg hoch.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Torben. (28. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Kleine Endurotour morgen bei dem schönen Wetter?
> Rakete, dann Funkturmtrail, Dornröschen und Heisterburg. Muß gegen 15:30 wieder zuhause sein und dann noch malochen.
> 12 Uhr Sprtplatz an der Rakete?



vielleicht dabei mal sehn wie spät es heute wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afausl (28. Januar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Kleine Endurotour morgen bei dem schönen Wetter?
> Rakete, dann Funkturmtrail, Dornröschen und Heisterburg. Muß gegen 15:30 wieder zuhause sein und dann noch malochen.
> 12 Uhr Sprtplatz an der Rakete?



Da bin ich dabei. Damit sich die Anreise lohnt werde ich wohl etwas früher starten und schon mal Rakete fahren.


----------



## exto (28. Januar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> an meinem Enduro wird z.Zt. die Dämpferaufnahme neu gemacht, daher hab ich nur mein Tourenrad einsatzbereit. Ich würde Sonntag gern mal ne leichte aber ausgedehte Trail- Forstwegtour machen.
> Spochtplatz Basche - Römer - Kölnschfeld - Steinbruch Springe - Ziegenbuche - Nienstedt - Rakete
> 
> ca. 35 km, 800 HM und ca. 5 Std
> ...



Hätte ich Lust drauf. Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist. Mal n bisschen rollen kann nicht schaden...


----------



## Scott-y (29. Januar 2011)

ähhhh Falscher Fehler


----------



## Scott-y (29. Januar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Wäre Samstag gegen 10-11h auch für ne lockere Runde zu haben. Da ich gerade leicht erkältet bin auch gern gemächlich hoch (aber nicht unbedingt schieben ), runter dann wie gehabt .
> 
> @Johann (SamyRSJ4): Bist du am Start? Für Sonntag ist Westdeister mit Dease und BarbieSHG angedacht...



 Ich frage mal nach Ausgang


----------



## Scott-y (29. Januar 2011)

Versteht ihr das unter.. Einer gemütlichen Runde"


----------



## Hagen3000 (29. Januar 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich frage mal nach Ausgang



da sich diverse häusliche Verpflichtungen heute bei mir dazwischengeschoben haben werde ich heute, wenn überhaupt, nur gen Nachmittag ne ganz kurze Runde einschieben, ggf. teilweise mit Beleuchtung...


----------



## exto (29. Januar 2011)

Andi, wie sieht's aus? Steht 11:00h Spochtplatz? Wetter soll ja gut werden...

Ich hab mir günstitsch 'n Eingang-Enduro-Kit für meinen Bomber geschossen. Das müsste ich dringend noch vorm Urlaub ausprobieren 

Sonst noch jemand dabei?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Januar 2011)

1100 spochtplatz geht klar


----------



## 1Tintin (30. Januar 2011)

Fahren um 12 ab Spochtplatz, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Januar 2011)

boah bin ich platt, 40km, 3:30h, 910 HM bei gefühlten -20 °C. Das war mal wieder ne schöne Tour. Nur die Forstautobahnen auf der bösen Seite des Deisters sind viiieeel gefährlicher als unsere Trails. Die Springer verstecken ihr Eis unter dem Dreck  und mit der Ruhe kommen nun langsam die Schmerzen 
Axel hat die Tour mit seinem ungefederten SSP gemacht  und mein Simplon kam mir auch ziemlich starr vor. Die beiden gefrohrenen Trails (Römer und Rakete) haben mir dann noch meine restliche Power aus dem Leib geschüttelt.


----------



## Dease (30. Januar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> boah bin ich platt, 40km, 3:30h, 910 HM bei gefühlten -20 °C. Das war mal wieder ne schöne Tour. Nur die Forstautobahnen auf der bösen Seite des Deisters sind viiieeel gefährlicher als unsere Trails. Die Springer verstecken ihr Eis unter dem Dreck  und mit der Ruhe kommen nun langsam die Schmerzen
> Axel hat die Tour mit seinem ungefederten SSP gemacht  und mein Simplon kam mir auch ziemlich starr vor. Die beiden gefrohrenen Trails (Römer und Rakete) haben mir dann noch meine restliche Power aus dem Leib geschüttelt.



Rakete war heute richtig klasse. 
Ich glaub so schnell bin ich da noch nie runter. Hättet ihr ja fast mit uns mitfahren könenn: 38.2 KM, 1130 HM und 3:10h.


----------



## exto (30. Januar 2011)

Alter Verwalter!!!

Lange her, dass mir mal so frisch war  Ohne Federweg isses irgendwie ohne Frost schöner...


----------



## Jennfa (30. Januar 2011)

Der Waldboden hat einen dieses Wochenende ganz schön durchgerüttelt....und ich dachte zeitweise das liegt daran, dass ich wieder auf dem 301 sitze ! Die Trails waren schnell, aber auch ganz schön unkontrollierbar mit den gefrorenen Rillen ! In den zerfahrenen und gefrorenen Anliegern hieß es nur noch festhalten und abwarten bis es vorbei ist


----------



## Scott-y (30. Januar 2011)

Ich hab´s heute auch genossen. Was mir Angst macht ich werde immer scheller,ohne nennenswerten Bodenkontakt. toi,toi ,toi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Januar 2011)

Den Teil mit dem Bodenkontakt habe ich ja auch übernommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Januar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Rakete war heute richtig klasse.
> Ich glaub so schnell bin ich da noch nie runter. Hättet ihr ja fast mit uns mitfahren könenn: 38.2 KM, 1130 HM und 3:10h.





Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich hab´s heute auch genossen. Was mir Angst  macht ich werde immer scheller,ohne nennenswerten Bodenkontakt. toi,toi  ,toi





SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Den Teil mit dem Bodenkontakt habe ich ja auch übernommen!




Yup! War mal wieder sehr schön heute, wenn auch zwischenzeitlich arg kalt in der Fußgegend  Hoffe, dass ich nächste Woche wieder ganz fit bin erkältungstechnisch, denn das war heute, gerade hoch, schon grenzwertig  Aber alles in allem ein toller Tag - happy Trails und coole Truppe


----------



## mason89 (31. Januar 2011)

Was hat es eigendlich mit dieser IG auf sich ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Januar 2011)

in die IG werden die Leute aufgenommen, die sich auf gemeinsamen Touren Symathiepunkte gemacht haben. Da nicht jeder jeden kennen kann, reicht ein Aufnahmevorschlag und 3 Fürsprecher für die Aufnahme aus. Die IG Mitglieder sollten sich auf Deisterfreun.de Art im Wald bewegen, d.h. keine Omas übern Haufen fahren, nicht durch Wildruhezohnen kacheln und für ein gutes Ansehen der Biker im Deister bei der breiten Bevölkerung sorgen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Februar 2011)

Moin moin!

An Pauls Lyrik funktioniert (auf einmal) Zug- und Druckstufe nicht mehr. Vorher lief alles wunderbar. Jetzt zeigt weder die Zugstufe noch das Motion Control noch Wirkung. Beim Hochreißen des Vorderades in der Fahrt spürt man einen harten Anschlag, wenn die Gabel komplett ausfährt.
Woran kann es liegen? Welche Dichtungen müssen evtl. getauscht werden?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## lakekeman (1. Februar 2011)

Moin zurück 

Den Anschlag spürst du bei jeder Lyrik Air, falls es denn eine ist. Natürlich dementsprechend hart wenn deine Zugstufe völlig ungedämpft arbeitet.
Mach doch mal die Dämpferseite auf und schau wie viel Öl du drinnen hast. Dann kannst du theoretisch die fehlende Menge erstmal nachkippen und sehen ob die Dämpfung dann arbeitet.
Aber letzendlich muss das fehlende Öl ja irgendwo hin -> wenn es nicht ganz aus dem Casting raus läuft wird es in die Standrohren stehen. Lass mal die komplette Luft aus der Gabel / schraub die Feder oben ab und teste ob du komplett komprimieren kannst. Sollte nicht gehen wenn zu viel Öl im Casting ist.


----------



## mason89 (1. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> in die IG werden die Leute aufgenommen, die sich auf gemeinsamen Touren Symathiepunkte gemacht haben. Da nicht jeder jeden kennen kann, reicht ein Aufnahmevorschlag und 3 Fürsprecher für die Aufnahme aus. Die IG Mitglieder sollten sich auf Deisterfreun.de Art im Wald bewegen, d.h. keine Omas übern Haufen fahren, nicht durch Wildruhezohnen kacheln und für ein gutes Ansehen der Biker im Deister bei der breiten Bevölkerung sorgen.



Scheint ja soweit alles zutreffend! Vllt. trifft man sich ja mal zu einer sympathiegeladenen Tour!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Februar 2011)

@lakekeman: Danke! Ich meld mich nochmal, wenn wir es ausprobiert haben. Ja, ist eine 2Step Air.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (2. Februar 2011)

mason89 schrieb:


> Was hat es eigendlich mit dieser IG auf sich ?


 
...  ...



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> in die IG werden die Leute aufgenommen, die sich auf gemeinsamen Touren Symathiepunkte gemacht haben. Da nicht jeder jeden kennen kann, reicht ein Aufnahmevorschlag und 3 Fürsprecher für die Aufnahme aus. Die IG Mitglieder sollten sich auf Deisterfreun.de Art im Wald bewegen, d.h. keine Omas übern Haufen fahren, nicht durch Wildruhezohnen kacheln und für ein gutes Ansehen der Biker im Deister bei der breiten Bevölkerung sorgen.


 
 ... also eine Gruppierung nach Vorbild des  "KKK"  (Ku-Klux-Klan)


----------



## Scott-y (2. Februar 2011)

Besser noch .. Ich sag nur.... Süd-Italien..... Man kommt nur auf Empfehlung von 3 anderen rein. Wenn dann das Neumitglied Mist baut, werden die anderen Drei über´s Nagelbrett geschickt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Februar 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Besser noch .. Ich sag nur.... Süd-Italien..... Man kommt nur auf Empfehlung von 3 anderen rein. Wenn dann das Neumitglied Mist baut, werden die anderen Drei über´s Nagelbrett geschickt



So wie Anfang 2010 (Oder Ende 2009) im Steingarten?
Da mußten gleich 6 drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (2. Februar 2011)

Ja,ja  das waren noch Zeiten..... ohne Pannensichere Reifen.


----------



## mason89 (2. Februar 2011)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ...  ...


 
Was war denn an der Frage so verwirrend ?  xD


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Besser noch .. Ich sag nur.... Süd-Italien..... Man kommt nur auf Empfehlung von 3 anderen rein. Wenn dann das Neumitglied Mist baut, werden die anderen Drei über´s Nagelbrett geschickt



Scotty, was du vergessen hast zu erwähnen, ist, das die Mitglieder eine Tätowierung an einer äußerst schmerzempfindlichen Stelle bekommen.
Mann kann wählen ob auf der Ober oder Unterseite
Mason willst du noch immer Mitglied der Ig werden?


----------



## mason89 (3. Februar 2011)

Ein Indianer kennt keinen Schmerz !!


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Februar 2011)

Wer ist denn Samstag/Sonntag so unterwegs? Samy, Dease, Scotty...? 

Und mal an die Locals: Wie ist denn die Wetterlage akut? War ja letztes WE doch überrascht als plötzlich wieder ein verschneiter Deister vor mir lag  Alles wieder weg oder wieder schön vereist auf den Waldautobahnen und matschig auf den Trails?


----------



## lakekeman (4. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch lag noch ca 5 cm Schnee weiter oben im Deister und es war genial zu fahren - da relativ harter Boden.
Seitdem ist es aber deutlich wärmer geworden und da es das Wochenende durchregnen soll wird es denke ich eine ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Februar 2011)

Wir machen morgen wieder ne kleine Endurotour im Westdeister.
11 Uhr geht's bei mir los. Wir wären dann 11:30 am Sportplatz am Ende der Rakete, falls jemand dabei sein möchte.


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Februar 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mittwoch lag noch ca 5 cm Schnee weiter oben im Deister und es war genial zu fahren - da relativ harter Boden.
> Seitdem ist es aber deutlich wärmer geworden und da es das Wochenende durchregnen soll wird es denke ich eine ziemlich matschige Angelegenheit



Hey Moritz, danke für die Info!



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wir machen morgen wieder ne kleine Endurotour im Westdeister.
> 11 Uhr geht's bei mir los. Wir wären dann 11:30 am Sportplatz am Ende der Rakete, falls jemand dabei sein möchte.



ok, danke. ggf. cool zu wissen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Februar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Samstag/Sonntag so unterwegs? Samy, Dease, Scotty...?
> 
> Und mal an die Locals: Wie ist denn die Wetterlage akut? War ja letztes WE doch überrascht als plötzlich wieder ein verschneiter Deister vor mir lag  Alles wieder weg oder wieder schön vereist auf den Waldautobahnen und matschig auf den Trails?


 
Wenn Ihr Sonntag fahrt, laßt mal wissen, wann und wo.
Je nachdem, wie Petrus drauf ist könnte ich mir Sonntag vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Februar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr Sonntag fahrt, laßt mal wissen, wann und wo.
> Je nachdem, wie Petrus drauf ist könnte ich mir Sonntag vorstellen.



ok, bin mir auch nicht im Klaren ob ich Samstag und/oder Sonntag fahre/Zeit habe...


----------



## Dease (4. Februar 2011)

Sonntag ist die Wettervorhersage noch schlechter als für Samstag

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/190449.html

Für ne Schlammschlacht am Samstag wäre ich zu haben.


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Für ne Schlammschlacht am Samstag wäre ich zu haben.



sehr gut


----------



## Dease (4. Februar 2011)

@Hagen:West oder Ost ?


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> @Hagen:West oder Ost ?



gute Frage... hmm, wäre für beides zu haben. Entscheide du!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich setze dieses WE aufgrund von Krankheit und Abi-Lernen mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich setze dieses WE aufgrund von Krankheit und Abi-Lernen mal aus



Eieiei, hoffentlich waren das nicht meine Viren vom letzten WE  Whatever, dann lern mal schön und werd wieder fit


----------



## Scott-y (4. Februar 2011)

Ich muß mich dieses WE mal um meine Frau kümmern.


----------



## Dease (4. Februar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Eieiei, hoffentlich waren das nicht meine Viren vom letzten WE  Whatever, dann lern mal schön und werd wieder fit



Das glaube ich nicht. Dafür war Samy zu weit weg bergauf. Ich glaub das sind die Nachwirkungen der 6000 Tagefeier.
Von mir auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Flame-Blade (4. Februar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wir machen morgen wieder ne kleine Endurotour im Westdeister.
> 11 Uhr geht's bei mir los. Wir wären dann 11:30 am Sportplatz am Ende der Rakete, falls jemand dabei sein möchte.



Du wieder mit deiner Endurotour....mit dem Demo 

Ich bin ja erstmal ausgeschaltet


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Dafür war Samy zu weit weg bergauf.



Daniel, wie gemein du sein kannst


----------



## 1Tintin (4. Februar 2011)

Hi,
Schade, dieses WE wird es nix mit dem Biken!
Allen anderen ne schÃ¶ne Schlammschlacht!

MÃ¼sst Ihr mal probieren!!

â1. Gib bei Google Maps "USA" als Start ein
2. Gib "Japan" als Ziel ein
3. Lies den 31. Punkt der Route
...4. Wenn du fertig bist mit Lachen, poste dies als Status, damit auch andere darÃ¼ber lachen kÃ¶nnen!


----------



## Hitzi (4. Februar 2011)

Frühschicht unterwegs?


----------



## matzinski (4. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Sonntag ist die Wettervorhersage noch schlechter als für Samstag
> 
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/messnetz/forecast/190449.html
> 
> ...


Diese hier nicht  :http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Barsinghausen_30890.htm 



Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht unterwegs?


Yep, 9:00 Fundament. Willste mitkommen?


----------



## Dease (4. Februar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Diese hier nicht  :http://www.wetteronline.de/Niedersachsen/Barsinghausen_30890.htm
> 
> 
> Yep, 9:00 Fundament. Willste mitkommen?



Von unten wird es an beiden Tagen nass. Also kommt es auf ein paar Tropfen von oben auch nicht an! Dafür kann ich dann am Sonntag aber ausschlafen.


----------



## matzinski (4. Februar 2011)

Ausschlafen wird allgemein überbewertet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (5. Februar 2011)

Hey Matzinski ich glaub Du musst Dir mal nen neuen Wetterbericht zulegen. Hier ist es staubtrocken. Nur ein paar Böhen.


----------



## stefan64 (5. Februar 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht unterwegs?



Bin auch dabei.

Bei zu erwartenden 10 Grad plus wird es höchste Zeit mal wieder die kurze Hose rauszuholen


----------



## Torben. (5. Februar 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> Schade, dieses WE wird es nix mit dem Biken!
> Allen anderen ne schÃ¶ne Schlammschlacht!
> 
> ...



sooooo geil :-D


----------



## 1Tintin (5. Februar 2011)

aber nur 2756 Meilen, geht doch noch oder?


----------



## Jennfa (5. Februar 2011)

Das war heute ja mal richtig schön warm im Wald und der Regen hat sich anscheinend auch davon gemacht ! Dafür hatte der Wind es aber ganz schön in sich ! 
Heisterburg war relativ trocken, dafür musste man auf Rakete umso mehr treten als in letzter Zeit gewohnt. So langsam ist der Knoten auch wieder geplatzt und ich bin bergab wieder fast die Alte. Das LV ist auch wieder toll zu fahren mit den neuen Bremsen. Sowieso ist es ja mal genial, dass bei 10°C wieder alle Biketeile das machen was sie sollen! 
Ich hoffe ihr kommt von der Endurotour auch alle heile nach Hause und wurdet nicht vom Winde verweht. Das nächste Mal bin ich auch mal wieder dabei .

Gruß Jenna


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Februar 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei.


auch...


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Februar 2011)

Endurotour war wieder Klasse!
1 blutiger Ellenbogen, 1x Abschürfungen am Hüftknochen, 1x geprelltes Gemächt und 1x ordentlicher Köpper übern Lenker, aber ohne Folgen. Und das war nicht von einem Biker sondern von 4!
Achso, 1 Matchmaker is noch zu Bruch gegangen.

Also Alles in Allem ein schöner Tag!


----------



## chris2305 (5. Februar 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Endurotour war wieder Klasse!
> 1 blutiger Ellenbogen, 1x Abschürfungen am Hüftknochen, 1x geprelltes Gemächt und 1x ordentlicher Köpper übern Lenker, aber ohne Folgen. Und das war nicht von einem Biker sondern von 4!
> Achso, 1 Matchmaker is noch zu Bruch gegangen.
> 
> Also Alles in Allem ein schöner Tag!



Recht haste. Dank nochmals


----------



## Scott865 (6. Februar 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> auch...


ich überleg noch!*gähn*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2011)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ich überleg noch!*gähn*


Trau dich, laut Regenradar ist das Dreckswetter auf dem Rückzug. Ab 10:00 scheint die Sonne, ...bestimmt


----------



## Scott865 (6. Februar 2011)

Der Regen juckt mich nicht aber der Wind macht mir zuschaffen.
Egal ich steig heut wieder ein.


----------



## stefan64 (6. Februar 2011)

Darfst bei uns im Windschatten lutschen.


----------



## Skyjet (6. Februar 2011)

Moin...irgendwer gegen 1100 am WK oder Basche Sportplatz???


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Trau dich, laut Regenradar ist das Dreckswetter auf dem Rückzug. Ab 10:00 scheint die Sonne, ...bestimmt


ok,ok. *Um* 10:00 schien kurz die Sonne. Danach war's eher trübe, aber trocken, also Spaß- und Winterpunkte satt


----------



## chris2305 (7. Februar 2011)

Heute NR im Süntel. 
19 Uhr ab Bad Münder.

Jemand Lust? Madeba?..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (7. Februar 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> aber nur 2756 Meilen, geht doch noch oder?



Schön ist auch, das es danach geradeaus geht


----------



## Madeba (7. Februar 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Heute NR im Süntel.
> 19 Uhr ab Bad Münder.


mal sehen... nach >100km und >2000hm am WE entscheide ich nachher spontan. Fährst Du auf jeden Fall ?


----------



## chris2305 (7. Februar 2011)

Ja, Karsten auch.
Kannst du gleich deine Aufkleber mitnehmen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Februar 2011)

Wer fährt morgen "Abend".
Ich bin ca. 18:30 am Taternpfahl.


----------



## harbourmastah (7. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

also die ersten Sonnenstrahlen haben unser land nun auch mal endlich erreicht und die temperaturen sind mal nicht im minus bereich. 

Also zeit sein Bike ausm Keller zu holen und den Winterstaub abzuputzen!!!


Wer will kann morgen den 08.02.2011 mit mir zum Deister (bei Hannover) kommen für ein paar trails,jumps....etc......anreise mit dem zug oder auto!!!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (7. Februar 2011)

harbourmastah schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> also die ersten Sonnenstrahlen haben unser land nun auch mal endlich erreicht und die temperaturen sind mal nicht im minus bereich.
> 
> ...


Winterstaub? Winterstaub=Schnee?


----------



## Hagen3000 (7. Februar 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Winterstaub? Winterstaub=Schnee?



Genau das habe ich auch gerade gedacht


----------



## stefan64 (7. Februar 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Winterstaub? Winterstaub=Schnee?



Und den muss man nicht abputzen.
Ganz im Gegenteil kommt man mal sauber aus dem Wald wieder.
Aber ist ja schon Schnee von gestern.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Februar 2011)

Da ich im Moment und auch in zukunft in 2 Bands spiele und Di und Do probe, würde ich gern am Mitwoch ne Abendrunde drehen. Wer noch?


----------



## matzinski (7. Februar 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Und den muss man nicht abputzen.
> Ganz im Gegenteil kommt man mal sauber aus dem Wald wieder.
> Aber ist ja schon Schnee von gestern.


Wer weiß? Vieleicht geht's ja noch mal los. Wir haben ja erst Anfang Februar. Da könnten noch ein paar Snowrides  anstehen 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment und auch in zukunft in 2 Bands spiele und Di und Do probe, würde ich gern am Mitwoch ne Abendrunde drehen. Wer noch?


Ich würd' auch gern mal wieder 'ne Abendrunde drehen, kann aber nur Do, leider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (7. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment und auch in zukunft in 2 Bands spiele und Di und Do probe, würde ich gern am Mitwoch ne Abendrunde drehen. Wer noch?


aber nur, wenn wir zu mir gehen: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.8883.html


----------



## mason89 (7. Februar 2011)

was für eine herrliche schlammschlacht das doch heute war xD bei dem sonnigen wetter hat es mich gewundert, nicht noch mehr leute anzutreffen


----------



## Madeba (8. Februar 2011)

mason89 schrieb:


> was für eine herrliche schlammschlacht das doch heute war xD bei dem sonnigen wetter hat es mich gewundert, nicht noch mehr leute anzutreffen



bist Du Frisör oder Student ?


----------



## Hagen3000 (8. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Da ich im Moment und auch in zukunft in 2 Bands spiele und Di und Do probe, würde ich gern am Mitwoch ne Abendrunde drehen. Wer noch?



Geht mir ähnlich  Wäre auch für nen entspannten NR am Mittwoch zu haben. Allerdings schaffe ich es nicht vor 19h am Start zu sein, lieber sogar 19.30h... Wann wolltest du denn los? Und ab wo, WK?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Februar 2011)

Moin, bei der Wettervorhersage für morgen würde ich mich einem entspannten NR auch gern anschließen. Allerdings auch ungern vor 19 Uhr.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dann um 19:30 am spochtplatz Basche (Ausgang Rakete ) starten.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Februar 2011)

Klingt gut, dann werd ich gleich mal die Lampe aufladen


----------



## Hagen3000 (8. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde dann um 19:30 am spochtplatz Basche (Ausgang Rakete ) starten.



Cool! Werde da sein


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Februar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Cool! Werde da sein



Wo in Hannover wohnst du und wie reist du an? Kannst auch per PN weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mason89 (8. Februar 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> bist Du Frisör oder Student ?



zweiteres


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wo in Hannover wohnst du und wie reist du an? Kannst auch per PN weitermachen



Hast ne PN!


----------



## stefan64 (9. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde dann um 19:30 am spochtplatz Basche (Ausgang Rakete ) starten.



Werd´s auch versuchen


----------



## Deistertommy (9. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte jetzt doch noch mal kurz Werbung in eigener Sache machen.
Wer am Freitag noch nichts zu tun hat und Lust hat auf ein Konzert zu gehen, der kann ja mal im Capitol vorbei schauen.....
http://www.regional-themenguide.de/...s__infos/veranstaltungen/musik/the-jinxs.html

Ich würde mich freuen und ziehe auch wieder ein DF-Trikot an!


----------



## 1Tintin (9. Februar 2011)

Montagehilfe nötig.

Hallo,
bin grad verzweifelt.
Wollte grad meine neue NC17 Stinger Kettenführung und die neue 2 Fach SLX Kurbel Montieren. 
Aber irgendetwas schleift am Stinger.
Meine Frage: In der Verpackung des Stingers waren auch 3 U-Scheiben, müssen diese mit verbaut werden, oder muss der Stinger direkt (ohne U-Scheiben dazwischen) an den Rahmen geflanscht werden?
(Hab keine Anleitung dazu bekommen)

Beim Innenlager Rechts ist doch auch nur ein Spacer nötig oder?

Vielen Dank

Tintin


----------



## 1Tintin (10. Februar 2011)

So, hab jetzt alles richtíg montiert.ohne U Scheiben.
und läuft!!

Mein OnOne nimmt auch langsam Form an!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (10. Februar 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt alles richtíg montiert.ohne U Scheiben.
> und läuft!!
> 
> Mein OnOne nimmt auch langsam Form an!!


Hi, wenn du den Stinger mit Tretlagermontage hast, musst du den Stinger ANSTELLE der U-Scheibe des Tretlagers verbauen. Du darfst auf keinen Fall den vorgeschriebenen Abstand zwischen den beiden Lagerschalen verändern, sonst passt unter Umständen das Plastikrohr zum Dichten des Lager auf der Innenseite nicht mehr richtig, was zu einer sehr kurzen Lebensdauer des Lagers führt


----------



## Hagen3000 (10. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde dann um 19:30 am spochtplatz Basche (Ausgang Rakete ) starten.



Schade, dass du's nicht mehr geschafft hast  War auf jeden Fall noch ne nette 2-Stunden-Runde. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht wollen wir das evtl. nächsten Mittwoch wiederholen!


----------



## exto (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo Deisterbiker,

mal n Paar sonnige Grüße von Ko Tao. Wenn's hier nur ein, zwei Bike-Freaks gäbe, könnte man diese hammergeile Insel in nullkommanix in ein Freeride Paradies für hitzefeste verwandeln. Jeder zweite Trail würde an ner Bar an einer kleinen Bucht enden. Bisschen Schnorcheln und wieder ab auf's Bike...

Just Dreams... 

Phillip, wo treibst du dich rum? Wir bleiben noch diese Woche hier. Dann ne Woche Krabi oder so, dann n Paar Tage Bangkok oder Kanchanaburi. Mal seh'n...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Februar 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Moin zurück
> 
> Den Anschlag spürst du bei jeder Lyrik Air, falls es denn eine ist. Natürlich dementsprechend hart wenn deine Zugstufe völlig ungedämpft arbeitet.
> Mach doch mal die Dämpferseite auf und schau wie viel Öl du drinnen hast. Dann kannst du theoretisch die fehlende Menge erstmal nachkippen und sehen ob die Dämpfung dann arbeitet.
> Aber letzendlich muss das fehlende Öl ja irgendwo hin -> wenn es nicht ganz aus dem Casting raus läuft wird es in die Standrohren stehen. Lass mal die komplette Luft aus der Gabel / schraub die Feder oben ab und teste ob du komplett komprimieren kannst. Sollte nicht gehen wenn zu viel Öl im Casting ist.



Wir haben heute die Schraube unten rausgedreht und die Zugstufenstange nach oben geschoben. Da kam ein ganzer Schwall Öl raus, mehr als 15ml. Wir haben die Gabel dann neu befüllt und jetzt funktionieren Druckstufe und Zugstufe wieder. Wenn das Öl wieder nach unten läuft, muss man es wohl über Garantier versuchen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Hagen3000 (11. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute die Schraube unten rausgedreht und die Zugstufenstange nach oben geschoben. Da kam ein ganzer Schwall Öl raus, mehr als 15ml. Wir haben die Gabel dann neu befüllt und jetzt funktionieren Druckstufe und Zugstufe wieder. Wenn das Öl wieder nach unten läuft, muss man es wohl über Garantier versuchen. Vielen Dank!



Ey Mr. Düsentrieb  Wieder gesund und trotz der Fahrwerksproblematik fleissig gelernt?

Was geht bei dir am Wochenende? Zufällig morgen unterwegs?


----------



## lakekeman (11. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute die Schraube unten rausgedreht und die Zugstufenstange nach oben geschoben. Da kam ein ganzer Schwall Öl raus, mehr als 15ml. Wir haben die Gabel dann neu befüllt und jetzt funktionieren Druckstufe und Zugstufe wieder. Wenn das Öl wieder nach unten läuft, muss man es wohl über Garantier versuchen. Vielen Dank!



Ich denke das wird mit der Zeit wieder kommen, wo einmal Öl durchläuft, läuft es auch ein zweites Mal durch  Wir hatten das auch bei einer Lyrik.
Sollte aber kein Problem sein mit Garantieabwicklung, die wechseln einmal alle Dichtungen und gut ist. Kannst du sonst auch selbst machen, so ein Dichtungskit kostet nicht viel.


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2011)

Es gibt was Neues von den Grauzonenbikern:
Mud Doc hat wieder super Ideen gehabt


----------



## Quen (11. Februar 2011)

Verstehe ich keinen Spaß oder ist das null lustig?


----------



## njoerd (11. Februar 2011)

ich find's gut


----------



## Hagen3000 (11. Februar 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> ich find's gut



Jau, Bike-Nerd-Humor quasi  Nicht gerade zum Totlachen aber schmunzeln und sich der coolen Zeichnungen erfreuen kann man auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (11. Februar 2011)

ja genau


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2011)

Hier noch was für unsere Freunde von der Klosterforst





Quen ist das lustiger?




Vielleicht sollte man so ein Schild am Satelitentrail aufstellen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Februar 2011)

Ich finds auf jeden Fall beeindruckend, so zeichnen zu können. Und es ist doch schon klasse, dass überhaupt jemand so etwas mit Fahrrädern in Verbindung bringt. Zwischen der "Rocky Ritzel Schotter Show" auf der vorletzten Seite der Bike und den ersten Grauzonenbiker-Cartoons sind immerhin bestimmt 10 Jahre vergangen


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2011)

Und hier noch was für die jungen Väter:


----------



## chris2305 (11. Februar 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7857883&postcount=249

An wen denkt ihr wohl hier??

Ich finds gut


----------



## taifun (11. Februar 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Und hier noch was für die jungen Väter:



Danke Schappi,du machst mir mut.....


----------



## trixter78 (11. Februar 2011)

Hallo Nachbarn!

Wir, (bisher erst) 2 MTBer aus Alfeld, wollen demnächst den 'Kleinen Deister' erkunden und sind gerade bei der Tourenplanung. Starten werden wir vorraussichtlich in Osterwald.
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Trail-Tipps oder sonstige Highlights, die man einplanen sollte, für uns?

Viele Grüße!


----------



## chris2305 (11. Februar 2011)

Ober halb der Sennhütte gibt es nen netten See mit Klippe. Sollte man mal hin.
Hoch hinaus zum Fast,
Ansonsten sind das eher Pfade als Trails, landschaftslich aber schön.


----------



## trixter78 (11. Februar 2011)

Ist gespeichert. Schönen Dank.
Habe mir gerade schonmal Bilder auf Google Maps angeschaut...sieht ja vielversprechend aus. Ein hoher Trailanteil ist zwar 'nice to have', muss aber nicht sein...'landschaftlich schön' ist auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Februar 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Verstehe ich keinen Spaß oder ist das null lustig?



Grüezi,

dich stört das blaue Trikot - gell?


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2011)

In dem Bild hier erkenne ich Lakekeman wieder:


----------



## Jennfa (12. Februar 2011)

Wer ist denn so morgen wann und wo unterwegs ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Februar 2011)

ich wollte eigentlich um 1100 am spochtplatz starten, wenn ich aber so aus dem fenster gucke, muss ich gleich ein wenig :kotz:


----------



## Scott-y (12. Februar 2011)

jennfa schrieb:


> wer ist denn so morgen wann und wo unterwegs ?


ich, Zeit und Ort ist variabel


----------



## Skyjet (12. Februar 2011)

Wäre ja morgen eigentlich auch gerne am Start, aber bleibe lieber mit Erkältung daheim und baue meine neue Reverb ein......Euch viel Spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Februar 2011)

11 klingt gut.
Aber ich würde von zuhause aus nach´n Walde hinfahr´n.

2x Grab, Ü-30 und gut


----------



## Jennfa (12. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich wollte eigentlich um 1100 am spochtplatz starten, wenn ich aber so aus dem fenster gucke, muss ich gleich ein wenig :kotz:



WK wäre mir zwar lieber, aber was solls . Ich würde mal sagen wir schauen einfach morgen früh mal was das Wetter sagt und entscheiden dann. Nachmittags soll es ja besser werden...mal schauen.

Grüße
Jenna


----------



## Scott865 (13. Februar 2011)

@Frühschicht
Werd heute wieder aussetzen.Hab gestern ne große Runde Weserbergland hinter mich gebracht und einmal nasser Arsch am Wochenende reicht mir.
Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Jennfa (13. Februar 2011)

Bäh, so wie es gerade aussieht bleibe ich erstmal hier im Trockenen. Das ist mir momentan noch zu ungemütlich. Zum Glück war ich gestern Vormittag schon aufm Radl.


----------



## fjolnir (13. Februar 2011)

wie siehts denn aus?? auf der schaumburger deisterseite liegt kein schnee mehr


----------



## Scott-y (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch raus ....Ich darf die nächste Woche dann schon wieder regelmäßig ,,duschen" das kostet schon manchmal Überwindung. Sorry


----------



## Jennfa (13. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube um Schnee muss man sich momentan keine Sorgen mehr machen...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Februar 2011)

Ich war heut trotz des Dreckwetters unterwegs. Oben war ne harschige Schneedecke und viel Matsch. Auf dem Mittelteil der Rakete ist Janosch am ersten neuen double voll in den landehügel geknallt. Zum Glück ist nix passiert und danach ist er immer schön auf den chickenways gelaufen.


----------



## Skyjet (13. Februar 2011)




----------



## Skyjet (14. Februar 2011)

Würde Mittwoch gerne einen NR fahren. Wer ist noch dabei?

Plan: 1830 Basche oder Wennigsen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei, vorzugsweise in Basche


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Februar 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Würde Mittwoch gerne einen NR fahren. Wer ist noch dabei?
> 
> Plan: 1830 Basche oder Wennigsen?





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Bin dabei, vorzugsweise in Basche



Muss morgen leider aussetzen. Nächste Woche gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort gerne wieder. Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Skyjet (15. Februar 2011)

@ Homer...kannst du eventuell auch etwas früher? Werde mit Moritz um 1630 losdüsen....würden dich dann anschließend noch aufsammeln


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Februar 2011)

Das ist mir höchstwahrscheinlich zu früh. Aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie heute bin ich auch nicht so scharf auf radfahren...


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Das ist mir höchstwahrscheinlich zu früh. Aber wenn das Wetter so bleibt wie heute bin ich auch nicht so scharf auf radfahren...



Yo Chris, hoffen wir mal, dass es nächste Woche besser wird  Können ja Mittwoch, auch wieder eher "Latenight"-Ride so gegen 19.30h schonmal grob ins Auge fassen, oder?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Februar 2011)

so früh kann ich auch noch nicht. wie sieht´s aus chris? spätschicht um 1900 oder 1930?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. Februar 2011)

@Hagen: Nächste Woche wird bei mir leider nichts.

@Andreas: Wenn es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt, können wir gern ab 19:00 oder 19:30 ne Runde drehen. Ich meld mich morgen im Laufe des Tages mal bei dir.


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> @Hagen: Nächste Woche wird bei mir leider nichts.
> 
> @Andreas: Wenn es wenigstens von oben trocken bleibt, können wir gern ab 19:00 oder 19:30 ne Runde drehen. Ich meld mich morgen im Laufe des Tages mal bei dir.



schade, nun denn - schauen wir mal. Vielleicht findet sich bis dahin ja noch wer, ist ja noch ein bisschen hin....


----------



## Skyjet (16. Februar 2011)

???.....dachte, ich kenne mich mit hochkomplexen Maschinen aus....kann aber nicht einmal ein Bild hier einfügen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (16. Februar 2011)

Ist es schon im IBC-Fotoalbum? Dann die Detailseite des Bildes aufrufen und unter dem Bild "BBCode einblenden" klicken. Dann einfach den Krams der bei "Mittleres Bild" steht kopieren und im Editor wieder einfügen. Fertig!


----------



## s1c (16. Februar 2011)

Heey,

demnächst kommt mein neues Rad aber es hat leider nur Singlespeed - gibt es im Deister da was für mich?

Ach, verdammt - natürlich ist es ein Specialized p2 2011. Also 26" und kein Kinderrad.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. Februar 2011)

Da wendest du dich am besten mal an exto.

Homer und ich starten übrigens heute zur "Spätschicht" um 19h vom Sportplatz. Also falls sich jemand kurzfristig anschließen möchte, Licht einpacken und einfach vorbei kommen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (16. Februar 2011)

Planänderung: Doch erst um *19:30 Uhr*!


----------



## Skyjet (16. Februar 2011)

Dann haben wir uns kurz verpasst...wir waren um 1900 total verdreckt und fertig mit ALLEM am Ausgang Rakete...

was seit ihr noch gefahren?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Februar 2011)

Römer und Rakete bis 2100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (16. Februar 2011)

ping


----------



## exto (17. Februar 2011)

s1c schrieb:


> Heey,
> 
> demnächst kommt mein neues Rad aber es hat leider nur Singlespeed - gibt es im Deister da was für mich?
> 
> Ach, verdammt - natürlich ist es ein Specialized p2 2011. Also 26" und kein Kinderrad.



Wenn's kein Kinderrad ist und ne ordentliche Sattelstütze hat, geht das klar.  2/1 Übersetzung drauf und alles wird gut 

Übrigens: Mal n Gruß aus der Hängematte am Hat Klong Nin auf Ko Lanta. Nach ein Paar Tagen im Khao Sok Nationalpark (MUST HAVE BEEN THERE) also wieder Sonnenuntergänge am Strand.

Bis die Tage...


----------



## s1c (17. Februar 2011)

Vernünftige Sattelstütze kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, denke aber mal schon - Kinderrad auch nicht.

Ich warte momentan noch auf das Rad. "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." - das macht einen vollkommen fertig, seit gestern 18uhr ist dieser status und es geht einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## Skyjet (17. Februar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn's kein Kinderrad ist und ne ordentliche Sattelstütze hat, geht das klar.  2/1 Übersetzung drauf und alles wird gut
> 
> Übrigens: Mal n Gruß aus der Hängematte am Hat Klong Nin auf Ko Lanta. Nach ein Paar Tagen im Khao Sok Nationalpark (MUST HAVE BEEN THERE) also wieder Sonnenuntergänge am Strand.
> 
> Bis die Tage...



hmmm...hört sich irgendwie gefährlich an "In der Hängematte am Hat Klong Ding Dong" oder so 

Da ist mir das Kolenfeld doch lieber....

kleiner Scherrrrrrz....euch noch viel Spaß & erholsame Tage; wobei die haste ja!!!


----------



## matzinski (17. Februar 2011)

s1c schrieb:


> Vernünftige Sattelstütze kann ich noch nicht beurteilen, denke aber mal schon - Kinderrad auch nicht.
> 
> Ich warte momentan noch auf das Rad. "Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet." - das macht einen vollkommen fertig, seit gestern 18uhr ist dieser status und es geht einfach nicht weiter.



Wahrscheinlich ist der Gabelstapler versehentlich drübergerollt und dieser Status wird in der Paketnachverfolgung nicht als Option angeboten. Jetzt ist die Software im deadlock.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Februar 2011)

Also gerade _dir_ nehme ich solche provinzielle Engstirnigkeit überhaupt nicht ab. Es sei denn, du kannst sehr gut berufliches vom privaten trennen


----------



## matzinski (17. Februar 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ping


pong ?


----------



## Skyjet (17. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Also gerade _dir_ nehme ich solche provinzielle Engstirnigkeit überhaupt nicht ab. Es sei denn, du kannst sehr gut berufliches vom privaten trennen



Wiso, habe doch auch einen wunderschönen Ausblick auf meinen Hat Klong Nin. Trägt "optisch" sogar das ganze Jahr Schnee ---- Kali Berg in Bokelsloh!!!

Und die Sonnenuntergänge....ach ein Traum!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2011)

Wie wärs Sonntag mit einer Fahrradtour im Westdeister? Teufelsbrücke und Umgebung?


----------



## lakekeman (17. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie wärs Sonntag mit einer Fahrradtour im Westdeister? Teufelsbrücke und Umgebung?



Da war es gestern die reinste Schinderei zu fahren... extrem tiefer, weicher und langsamer Boden. Ich hoffe bis Sonntag ist alles etwas durchgefroren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2011)

Iiih... Na wollen wir mal hoffen.


----------



## Hagen3000 (17. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie wärs Sonntag mit einer Fahrradtour im Westdeister? Teufelsbrücke und Umgebung?



Wie gesagt, bei mir geht's erst ab 13h. Kannst dich ja nochmal melden - evtl. kann ich ja dann irgendwo dazustoßen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2011)

Jo klar, wir gabeln dich schon auf  Wer würde denn sonst noch so mitkommen?


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Februar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> pong ?



plong


----------



## Dease (17. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie wärs Sonntag mit einer Fahrradtour im Westdeister? Teufelsbrücke und Umgebung?



Immer diese unmoralischen Angebote! Jetzt muss ich meiner besseren Hälfte erklären, dass ich nicht mit ihr ins Studio kann.
FG? Uhrzeit?

@Hagen: Wir fahren Samstagvormittag auch.


----------



## Hagen3000 (18. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Immer diese unmoralischen Angebote! Jetzt muss ich meiner besseren Hälfte erklären, dass ich nicht mit ihr ins Studio kann.
> FG? Uhrzeit?
> 
> @Hagen: Wir fahren Samstagvormittag auch.



Sehr schön, auf unsere Samstagsrunde habe ich doch ohnehin schon spekuliert. Dann haben wir ja dieses WE hoffentlich zweimal das Vergnügen  Meld mich dann heute nochmal im Lauf des Tages per Mail bei dir!


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. Februar 2011)

Samstag ist ne lockere flowige Bückebergrunde geplant.
Start 10:00 in Reinsdorf (Reinsdorferstr. Parkplatz geschlossenes Hotel Salzbach) 




Fahrzeit 3-4 Std. 
ca. 1000 HMs

Wer Lust hat, einfach vorbeikommen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Februar 2011)

@Dease: Um 10 bei dir und um kurz nach halb 11 am Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke?
Von mir aus auch früher oder später, mir egal.


----------



## Dease (19. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Dease: Um 10 bei dir und um kurz nach halb 11 am Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke?
> Von mir aus auch früher oder später, mir egal.



Alles klar!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (19. Februar 2011)

Halöle,
nach der Optimierung meines Speci white green Pitch
ist auch mein OnOne 456 pink Bitch fertig.







http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/838393

Mal sehen welches ich morgen fahre ;-)

Tintin


----------



## gloshabigur (19. Februar 2011)

Frühschicht morgen unterwegs?
09:00 Fundament Benther Berg?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. Februar 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen unterwegs?
> 09:00 Fundament Benther Berg?


jau, bin dabei...


----------



## gloshabigur (19. Februar 2011)

Gibt schon mal doppelt Punkte für die Frührider.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Dease: Um 10 bei dir und um kurz nach halb 11 am Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke?
> Von mir aus auch früher oder später, mir egal.



wo fahrt ihr als erstes hin? ich wäre gern dabei


----------



## Dease (19. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wo fahrt ihr als erstes hin? ich wäre gern dabei



Ich schätze mal Dornrößchen dann Heisterburg mit Achterbahn usw., um dann so gegen 12H Hagen am PTB aufzusammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (19. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal Dornrößchen dann Heisterburg mit Achterbahn usw., um dann so gegen 12H Hagen am PTB aufzusammeln.




Auf dem 2tem Heisterburgwall sind Forstarbeiten. Unfahrbar


----------



## Dease (19. Februar 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> Auf dem 2tem Heisterburgwall sind Forstarbeiten. Unfahrbar



Danke für den Tip. Habe ich letzte Woche auch gesehen. Mal schauen, ggf. fahren wir die paar Meter auf dem Forstweg und dann weiter.


----------



## njoerd (19. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip. Habe ich letzte Woche auch gesehen. Mal schauen, ggf. fahren wir die paar Meter auf dem Forstweg und dann weiter.



mein Stand ist von Mittwoch.


----------



## Dease (19. Februar 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> mein Stand ist von Mittwoch.



Wir werden uns ja beim Hochfahren schon den Stand der Dinge anschauen können.
@Homer: beim zweiten Anlauf dachte ich an Schmierseifen, Rakete und dann wieder über Heisterburg usw. wieder zurück. Mal schauen, ob ich das schaffe. Samy hetzt mich ja immer so.


----------



## Barbie SHG (19. Februar 2011)

@Dease: Irgendwie schein Dich ja jeder zu hetzen oder??


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Februar 2011)

Ist auch immer tierisch stressig im Wald...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Februar 2011)

ist schmierseife wieder fahrbar? wir sollten uns dann am funkturm treffen. klingelt doch mal 30 min vorher durch, samy hat meine nummer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Februar 2011)

Wird gemacht.


----------



## Dease (19. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ist schmierseife wieder fahrbar? wir sollten uns dann am funkturm treffen. klingelt doch mal 30 min vorher durch, samy hat meine nummer



Ja ist er. Sind wir letzte Woche gefahren. Hat im oberen Teil eine etwas andere Linie als vor den Waldarbeiten.


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Februar 2011)

...und wir waren heute im Warmen unterwegs!
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=280236&id=250504929076&l=b7ba0210fa

Deisterfreun.de und RADikale... 






Die restlichen deisterfreund.de (Hitzi und co.) haben den Ort der Tat fluchartig verlassen... Koenig Fussball... pah...


Gruss Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (20. Februar 2011)

Und die Frühschicht mit lecker Kaltschale in der Hand!!!!!!!


----------



## Hitzi (20. Februar 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> ...und wir waren heute im Warmen unterwegs!
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=280236&id=250504929076&l=b7ba0210fa
> 
> Deisterfreun.de und RADikale...
> ...



Die zweite Runde im Förderkorb gehörte uns......mit duschen und umziehen um 13.08 Uhr im Auto gesessen und um 15.05 Uhr waren wir im Stadion......
Und der König Fussball war auf unserer Seite und wir durften einen grandiosen Heimsieg (3:0 gegen K´lautern) bejubeln...... 

Und im Moment bin ich dabei meine Wunden zu lecken...... Ich habe im Schacht deutlich Hautabrieb hinterlassen .......Aua........


----------



## matzinski (20. Februar 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Und die Frühschicht mit lecker Kaltschale in der Hand!!!!!!!


Irgendwie muss man sich im Salzstollen ja den Suppengeschmack aus dem Hals spülen


----------



## -rabe- (20. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen,
ich bräuchte mal die Hilfe der Ortskundigen Biker rund um den Norddeister. 

Morgen früh wollten wir zu einer Deistertour starten, die scheint sich aber für mich erledigt zu haben. Ebend auf meiner Sonntagmorgenrunde hab ich festgestellt, dass meine Bremsbeläge nur noch aus der Trägerplatte bestehen.
Nun bräuchte ich morgen früh auf die Schnelle ein Paar Bremsbeläge für eine Magura Louise Jg.2010. Auf meiner Suche nach einem Laden im Raum Neustadt, Wunstorf, Barsinghausen, der Montagmorgen offen hat und Magura führt, hab ich bis jetzt lediglich den Laden "TNT Bike Sport" in Wunstorf gefunden.
Mit viel Glück liest ja vielleicht der Inhaber oder ein Mitarbeiter dieses oder eines anderen Bikeshops hier mit und kann mir sagen, ob sie für die og. Bremse passende Beläge vorrätig haben.
Wenn ich erst morgen zu den Ladenöffnungszeiten anfangen würde von zu Hause aus die Läden Abzutelefonieren, lohnt sich die Fahrt zum Deister für mich leider nicht mehr.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand den ultimativen Tip für mich.
-rabe-


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Februar 2011)

@Rabe:
Schau mal hier http://www.tret-lager.de/
Die haben immer jede Menge Belege vorrätig.
(Würd aber trotzdem vor anrufen)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Februar 2011)

wer hat die HM einer Bergwerksrunde in Sondershausen parat?


----------



## Scott-y (20. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte bei 5 Runden 650hm, 2h 01min,26,5km


----------



## -rabe- (20. Februar 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> @Rabe:
> Schau mal hier http://www.tret-lager.de/
> Die haben immer jede Menge Belege vorrätig.
> (Würd aber trotzdem vor anrufen)



Danke für den Tip, könnte eine Option sein.

-rabe-


----------



## Power-Valve (20. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wer hat die HM einer Bergwerksrunde in Sondershausen parat?



Die Webseite des SC Impuls sparch von 5,1km und 180hm pro Runde... Die verschiedenen Hoehenmesser der Mitfahrer hatte sehr unterschiedliche Werte...

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (20. Februar 2011)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, könnte eine Option sein.
> 
> -rabe-



oder bei OBI, aeh Stadler in Hannover... Die haben jede Menge Sachen liegen, bestimmt auch Magura Belaege...


----------



## -rabe- (20. Februar 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> oder bei OBI, aeh Stadler in Hannover... Die haben jede Menge Sachen liegen, bestimmt auch Magura Belaege...



Hannover liegt leider zu weit von meiner Strecke.

Ich habe aber noch ein Angebot bekommen. Mit Lieferservice direkt zum Startpunkt der Tour. Damit sollte der Tag gerettet sein.

-rabe-


----------



## Hagen3000 (22. Februar 2011)

Wäre morgen Abend ab 19.30h jemand für nen kleinen NR ab Basche Sportplatz am Start? @Andy/Homer: Wie ist es mit dir?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Februar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Wäre morgen Abend ab 19.30h jemand für nen kleinen NR ab Basche Sportplatz am Start? @Andy/Homer: Wie ist es mit dir?



sehr gerne


----------



## Hagen3000 (22. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> sehr gerne



Fein  Dann bis morgen 19.30h, Basche Spochtplatz!


----------



## BenTec (24. Februar 2011)

Hallo, liebe Leser,

bin sonst nicht so´n Öffi, aber in diesem Fall bitte ich um Mithilfe.
Unten gezeigtes Helius ST in Raw mit Totem, Hope V2, AlexRims SupraD und so, ist am Mittwoch 23.02.11 aus meinem Keller in Hannover entwendet worden. Falls es Euch angeboten wird, oder Ihr darüber im Wlad oder sonstwo stolpert, vielleicht erinnert Ihr Euch noch an meinen Hilferuf und sagt mir bescheid. Danke für die Kondolenz im Voraus.

Grüße





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (24. Februar 2011)

Herzliches Beileid und ein kleiner Tip: Wenn du eine Hausratsversicherung hast, ist es wahrscheinlich versichert, und zwar mit dem vollen Wert. 

Grund: Da das Bike aus deinem (sicher verschlossenen ) Keller gestohlen wurde, handelt es sich hier nicht um klassischen "Fahrraddiebstahl", welcher normalerweise nur mit einem Prozentwert der Abschlußsumme oder gar nicht versichert ist, sondern um "Einbruch". In diesem Fall ist normalerweise alles, was geklaut wurde, voll versichert. Also auf jeden Fall den Versicherungsvertrag diesbezüglich nochmal genau lesen.


----------



## BenTec (24. Februar 2011)

Danke für den Tip,

habe die beste Versicherung, die für Geld zu haben ist, aber bin gebranntes Kind. 2007 PDS, zwei Räder geklaut, letzter Tag, aber trotzdem, mehr als blöd...
Wurde anstandslos bezahlt, habe Neuwertversicherung mit allen Rädern.
ABer danke trotzdem und haltet bitte die Augen auf, würde gerne mal ein intensives Gespräch führen mit demjenigen welchen...

Danke und Grüße


----------



## gloshabigur (24. Februar 2011)

@Frühschicht
Fährt jemand am Sonntag?

LG,
Michael


----------



## matzinski (25. Februar 2011)

yep, 9:00 Fundament.


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Februar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> yep, 9:00 Fundament.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. Februar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> yep, 9:00 Fundament.


ich auch...


----------



## stefan64 (25. Februar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> yep, 9:00 Fundament.


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Februar 2011)

4 mal Punkte. 
D.h. wieder Top 50 in der Teamwertung.


----------



## exto (25. Februar 2011)

Gibt's Sonntag auch ne gemütliche Runde NACH dem Aufstehen?

Mit "gemütlich" mein ich was mit singlespeed-/winterspecktauglichem Tempo. Länge, HM und sowas wär mir eigentlich wurscht...

...obwohl: Die Gegend um die Kreuzbuche wär nicht schlecht. Da war ich lang scho nimmer...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2011)

Fahrradfahren nach dem Aufstehen klingt gut. Hagen hatte den Wunsch nach Ostdeister geäußert, wir ist es rel. egal.

Sören, gibts dich eigentlich noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Februar 2011)

Ostdeister ist ok. Ich hätte auch Lust auf ein Sektionstraining auf der Rakete


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja! Dann komm ich mit dem Tork!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2011)

Was machen wir nun? 11 Uhr Waldkater? Hagen, exto, Homer? Rumhüpfen auf der Rakete ist vielleicht für SSP nicht optimal...

BTW: Ich hab Montag schulfrei, hat da jemand Zeit zum Fahren?


----------



## exto (26. Februar 2011)

Hmmm...

Rumhüppen geht eigentlich ganz gut mit dem Schätzken. Is ja schließlich (bis auf so Kleinigkeiten wie Schaltung und Federung) wie'n echtes Enduro aufgebaut. 
Auf Sektionstraining hab ich allerdings keine rechte Lust (is mir zu kalt). 
Im Osten isses mir nach drei Wochen extrem-rumlungering eher n bisschen steil 
Ich verfolge einfach mal, auf was ihr euch so einigt und gucke dann mal, ob und wo ich mich so einklinke. Das Jahr is ja noch lang...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2011)

Dann könnte man sich denke ich auch auf den Westen einigen.


----------



## Hagen3000 (26. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Dann könnte man sich denke ich auch auf den Westen einigen.



Joar, meinetwegen gern dann auch 10h, PTB - ok?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, exto, bist du dann dabei? 10:00 Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke?


----------



## exto (26. Februar 2011)

Da muss ich dann ja mit'm Auto kommen...

Jau, egal. Ich bin dabei...

Edit sacht: Mir fällt grad  ein, dass es da schon mal n Missverständnis gab: Der PTB ist aber nicht an der Teufelsbrücke, oder? 

Ist das an der Deisterstraße? Am Waldrand links?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Februar 2011)

Ich bin dann um 10:30 an der heisterburg, bringe aber ff. Jacket, und ne Flasche Adrenalin mit. Die andern treffen sich um 1200 am spochtplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. Februar 2011)

@samy, hagen oder sonstige Geografen:

Ich brauch mal ne Beschreibung zu dem Parkplatz. einetwegen per PN. Ich gehh jetzt mal in's Bett. Sch... Zeitumstellung. Da bin ich Vollmemme...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was machen wir nun? 11 Uhr Waldkater? Hagen, exto, Homer? Rumhüpfen auf der Rakete ist vielleicht für SSP nicht optimal...
> 
> BTW: Ich hab Montag schulfrei, hat da jemand Zeit zum Fahren?



Ich bin morgen so ab 10 im Osten unterwegs um das verwundete Enduro auszuführen. Wenn sich dort keiner findet, komme ich rübergeradelt.

Nachdem mir letztes Jahr die 36er verkackt ist, schwächelt jetzt der DHX5 auch.
 Nie wieder FOX


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2011)

Der Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke ist da, wo man rauskommt, wenn man den Steinbruch fährt. Am Anfang des Weges, der zur Gaststätte Teufelsbrücke hochführt. Ausfahrt Bad Nenndorf. Hagen, kannst du das besser beschreiben?

Edit: Ich hab noch mal eben meine überragenden Bildbearbeitungs-Skills bemüht: 







Bis morgen um 10!


----------



## Hagen3000 (27. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Der Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke ist da, wo man rauskommt, wenn man den Steinbruch fährt. Am Anfang des Weges, der zur Gaststätte Teufelsbrücke hochführt. Ausfahrt Bad Nenndorf. Hagen, kannst du das besser beschreiben?
> 
> Edit: Ich hab noch mal eben meine überragenden Bildbearbeitungs-Skills bemüht:
> 
> ...



@Samy: Deine Skizze ist wunderschön  Ist recht easy zu finden, zitiere hier mal Daniels Beschreibung mit der ich's beim ersten Mal auch gut gefunden habe: "An der Ampel links nach Rodenberg, dann gleich vor dem Ort links rein.  Dann kommt nach ca.1-2km links ein Schild zum Parkplatz. Die Straße  führt den Berg rauf über die A2 rüber bis zum Parkplatz." Vorausgesetzt man kommt von der A2 über Ausfahrt 38 Bad Nenndorf...

bis später!


----------



## exto (27. Februar 2011)

Alter Schwede!

Wenn Magellan damals so ne Karte gehabt hätte, hätte er die Erde in drei Wochen umsegelt  

Danke Johann! Bis gleich...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Februar 2011)

Iiih - so viel Regen war gestern Abend noch nicht angesagt.
Ich warte mal ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (27. Februar 2011)

@ Samy...du hast Montag schulfrei?? RHS-List was!? Gehst du noch in die RHS am Boni...oder Edenstrasse?
..sry, wenn ich mich einmische =)


----------



## zoomie (27. Februar 2011)

Homi, wann fährst Du los?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Februar 2011)

Nee ich geh in Celle zur Schule. Noch! 15 Tage to go...


----------



## Phil81 (27. Februar 2011)

Wie dann biste schon komplett mit allem durch?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Februar 2011)

Beim Blick aus dem Fenster hab entschieden, mich wieder hinzulegen.  3 grad und Nieselregen sind nicht so mein Wetter. Vlt  geht ja heut Nachmittag was.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Februar 2011)

YES
Hier kommt grad die Sonne durch.
3 Grad sind es trotzdem, aber es ist nur noch von unten nass


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Februar 2011)

Ich starte um 12:15 am spochtplatz mit der evel Truppe. Vlt haben wir dann schon 5Grad


----------



## Skyjet (27. Februar 2011)

Mit der Teufelstruppe....dann mal Hals & Beinbruch.....

vg aus Berlin


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Der Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke ist da, wo man rauskommt, wenn man den Steinbruch fährt. Am Anfang des Weges, der zur Gaststätte Teufelsbrücke hochführt. Ausfahrt Bad Nenndorf. Hagen, kannst du das besser beschreiben?
> 
> Edit: Ich hab noch mal eben meine überragenden Bildbearbeitungs-Skills bemüht:
> 
> ...



Deine Skizze stimmt nicht, du musst eine Str. vorher abbiegen "Wanderparkplatz Teufelsbrücke" oder so, deine Skizze geht glaube ich zum ehemaligen Warnamt. Da kann man nicht wirklich parken, aber man kommt auch zur Teufelsbrücke.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Februar 2011)

Ja, haben wir dann auch gemerkt , sorry Axel!

@Phil: 15 Schultage, dann die Prüfungen in der 1. Aprilwoche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (27. Februar 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich starte um 12:15 am spochtplatz mit der evel Truppe. Vlt haben wir dann schon 5Grad


Unten schon, aber oben? Heute war echt "worst case" Wetter. Außerdem hab' ich heute mindestens 5 mal auf der Schnauze gelegen. Es war glatt wie Schmierseife. Das Bike fuhr einfach nicht da hin, wo ich hin wollte


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2011)

Kommt Dienstag jemand mit Lampe mit?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Februar 2011)

@Hagen: Hier ist das Rennen, 17. April: http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=106


----------



## chris2305 (28. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hagen: Hier ist das Rennen, 17. April: http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=106



Samy, wolltest du uns da wieder deinen Superdrift zeigen?? Hoffe ich kann diesmal keine Fotos machen






Bau aber diesmal noch nen großes Kettenblatt dran, o.k.?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Februar 2011)

Eher ne Kettenführung fürs mittlere!  Leichte Reifen hab ich mir auch schon organisiert.


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hagen: Hier ist das Rennen, 17. April: http://marathon.ddmc-solling.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=4&Itemid=106



Danke für die Info  Mal gucken, ob du noch den Racer in mir weckst bzw. ich ihn geweckt kriege...


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kommt Dienstag jemand mit Lampe mit?



Hätte auf jeden Fall Lust Dienstag oder Mittwoch zu fahren. Aber kann immer erst ab 19.30h... Wann wolltest du fahren?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. Februar 2011)

Ich wäre diese Woche auch wieder für Nightrides zu begeistern  Di oder Mi ist mir egal, aber 19:30 h klingt gut


----------



## matzinski (28. Februar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info  Mal gucken, ob du noch den Racer in mir weckst bzw. ich ihn geweckt kriege...


Schnell genug wärst du ja  Aber Rennen sind immer so anstrengend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Schnell genug wärst du ja  Aber Rennen sind immer so anstrengend



Bring mich nicht in Verlegenheit  Ja, gestern lief es (zumindest die ersten 30km ) ganz gut. Da gab es aber auch schon ganz andere Tage ... Also uphill orientiere ich mich da gerne an deinem "Ich muss gleich nachhause"-Sprint zum Annaturm gestern, Tom und natürlich Johann. Bevor ich das nicht bringen kann ist das alles nix. Wobei ich auch gestern wieder gemerkt habe, dass mir dann doch auf den Trails manchmal die konditionellen Reserven fehlen was wieder zu Lasten der Fahrsicherheit geht  Vorest bleibt das Ziel: Irgendwie hoch um dann halbwegs schnell, elegant UND sicher runterzukommen


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ich wäre diese Woche auch wieder für Nightrides zu begeistern  Di oder Mi ist mir egal, aber 19:30 h klingt gut



Yo Chris, coole Sache! Ich habe diese Woche den Luxus mich da ganz nach dir/Euch richten zu können. Sprich, Dienstag oder Mittwoch ist mir prinzipiell auch wumpe. Würde aber den Mittwoch dann doch favorisieren irgendwie...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Hätte auf jeden Fall Lust Dienstag oder Mittwoch zu fahren. Aber kann immer erst ab 19.30h... Wann wolltest du fahren?





Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ich wäre diese Woche auch wieder für Nightrides zu begeistern  Di oder Mi ist mir egal, aber 19:30 h klingt gut



Wir starten immer so gegen 18 im Osten (Bredenbeck).
Kann/Können euch ja um 19:30 irgendwo einsammeln, ein Stück gemeinsam fahren und wieder trennen.
Ca. 21 steht die Kiste wieder im Keller.


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir starten immer so gegen 18 im Osten (Bredenbeck).
> Kann/Können euch ja um 19:30 irgendwo einsammeln, ein Stück gemeinsam fahren und wieder trennen.
> Ca. 21 steht die Kiste wieder im Keller.



klingt gut! Was wäre ein geeigneter Treffpunkt um 19.30? Da Chris und ich mit dem Auto anreisen sind wir da ja recht flexibel. 

@Chris: Was hältst du von dem Plan? Können dann ja noch bis 22h/22.30 zuu zweit weiterfahren...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. Februar 2011)

Wie gesagt, Wochentag ist mir egal, von mir aus auch Dienstag _und_ Mittwoch 
Da der Wetterbericht für Dienstag und Mittwoch quasi identisch ausfällt, können wir uns gern morgen ab 19 oder 19:30 h anschließen. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, ihr plant keine 3 Stunden anaerobes Forstweggeballere, dafür sind Fahrer und Rad bei mir zur Zeit noch nicht ausgelegt


----------



## Phil81 (28. Februar 2011)

Mittwoch würde bei mir auch gehen. Aber nur gemässtigtes Trail gejuckel. Zum schwucken hab ich keine Kraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Wochentag ist mir egal, von mir aus auch Dienstag _und_ Mittwoch
> Da der Wetterbericht für Dienstag und Mittwoch quasi identisch ausfällt, können wir uns gern morgen ab 19 oder 19:30 h anschließen. Vorausgesetzt natürlich, ihr plant keine 3 Stunden anaerobes Forstweggeballere, dafür sind Fahrer und Rad bei mir zur Zeit noch nicht ausgelegt





Phil81 schrieb:


> Mittwoch würde bei mir auch gehen. Aber nur  gemässtigtes Trail gejuckel. Zum schwucken hab ich keine Kraft



Jungs, von mir aus immer locker. Ich will primär runter fahren nicht hoch  Also Vorschlag dann: Dienstag Chris und ich, treffen 19.30h und ggf. lockere Runde mit Roudy und dann noch 1-2 Trails zu zweit. Mittwoch: Phil (Hallo übrigens, habe am WE schon von Samy gehört, dass du wieder im Lande bist ), Chris und ich - auch wieder 19.30h? Beides jew. ab Basche Sportplatz?


----------



## Phil81 (28. Februar 2011)

Passt! 

Bin seit Freitag wieder im Lande. Hatte am Wochenende aber noch nicht wieder den nötigen drall aufs Rad zu steigen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2011)

Hm, ich versuchen mal es hinzukriegen.
Spochtplatz ist fast maximal entfernt und die weichgetauten Trails wollte ich mit Lampe nicht runterschleichen.

Bin Dienstags eher der Bergauffahrer.


----------



## Dease (28. Februar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hm, ich versuchen mal es hinzukriegen.
> Spochtplatz ist fast maximal entfernt und die weichgetauten Trails wollte ich mit Lampe nicht runterschleichen.
> 
> Bin Dienstags eher der Bergauffahrer.



Heimliches Training?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Heimliches Training?



J..ein!

Ich bin Waldsüchtig und habe gemerkt, dass die Form mit 40+ schneller schwindet, als ich Doppelherz sagen kann.
Bevor ich mir die Form, mein Enduro zu bewegen in Center hole gehe ich raus wenn keiner sieht wie langsam ich z.Zt. bin (rauf & runter)


----------



## Dease (28. Februar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> J..ein!
> 
> Ich bin Waldsüchtig und habe gemerkt, dass die Form mit 40+ schneller schwindet, als ich Doppelherz sagen kann.
> Bevor ich mir die Form, mein Enduro zu bewegen in Center hole gehe ich raus wenn keiner sieht wie langsam ich z.Zt. bin (rauf & runter)



Na dann sollten wir dieses Jahr ja irgendwann wieder eine Harztour hin bekommen. Das Training soll ja nicht umsonst sein.
Ich denke, ich werde mir auch wieder die Alpenform im Wald, statt auf der Rolle holen. Hat letztes Jahr auch ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (28. Februar 2011)

Wir können uns morgen um 19:30 h auch woanders treffen, wenn dir der Sportplatz nicht so in die Route passt. Ansonsten wie Hagen es vorgeschlagen hat.


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde mir auch wieder die Alpenform im Wald, statt auf der Rolle holen. Hat letztes Jahr auch ganz gut funktioniert.



Da biste doch schon gut dabei seit Wochen oder ist DAS 'heimliches Training'  Meld dich mal wenn du weißt was du am Wochenende vorhast. Ich kann dieses WE nur am Samstag, wäre auf jeden Fall nen Träumchen wenn wir's wieder gemeinsam schaffen


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Februar 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Passt!
> 
> Bin seit Freitag wieder im Lande. Hatte am Wochenende aber noch nicht wieder den nötigen drall aufs Rad zu steigen.



Cool, dann bis Mittwoch!


----------



## Dease (28. Februar 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Da biste doch schon gut dabei seit Wochen oder ist DAS 'heimliches Training'  Meld dich mal wenn du weißt was du am Wochenende vorhast. Ich kann dieses WE nur am Samstag, wäre auf jeden Fall nen Träumchen wenn wir's wieder gemeinsam schaffen



Eigentlich bin ich z.Z. nicht in guter Form. Das sah im Sommer anders aus. Hab es die letzten Monate ein wenig schleifen lassen.
Wegen WE melde ich mich, wenn ich fahrtuechtig bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Februar 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wir können uns morgen um 19:30 h auch woanders treffen, wenn dir der Sportplatz nicht so in die Route passt. Ansonsten wie Hagen es vorgeschlagen hat.



Da Ihr Trails fahrt und ich eher trailarm, sucht den besten Startpunkt.
Wenn ich es bis zu euch schaffe, bin ich pünktlich 
Wenn nicht, wartet nicht 
WK wäre für mich bequem, die Trails aber steil und nass.

Noch MItfahrer?
Taifun, Quen, Firefighter, Deistertommy????


----------



## firefighter76 (28. Februar 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da Ihr Trails fahrt und ich eher trailarm, sucht den besten Startpunkt.
> Wenn ich es bis zu euch schaffe, bin ich pünktlich
> Wenn nicht, wartet nicht
> WK wäre für mich bequem, die Trails aber steil und nass.
> ...



nö habe ab morgen nachmittag sportverbot bis zum we siehe e-mail von gestern


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da Ihr Trails fahrt und ich eher trailarm, sucht den besten Startpunkt.
> Wenn ich es bis zu euch schaffe, bin ich pünktlich
> Wenn nicht, wartet nicht
> WK wäre für mich bequem, die Trails aber steil und nass.
> ...



jo, WK ist ok! Starten dann 19.30h von dort aus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> jo, WK ist ok! Starten dann 19.30h von dort aus


 
Bin da 
Vielleicht doch mit dem Fully ...hmmm


----------



## Darkwing Duck (1. März 2011)

Wenn du mit dem Fully bergauf fährst, ist der Trainingseffekt noch viiiel größer


----------



## Quen (1. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Noch MItfahrer?
> Taifun, Quen, Firefighter, Deistertommy????


No, sorry... nach meiner halbjährlichen Zwangspause bin ich froh, dass ich mittlerweile immerhin schon mal die 1,5 km zur Arbeit radel' 

Meine Planung sieht aber so aus, dass ich den Sommer über auch häufiger mal wieder im Deister anzutreffen bin.  Zur Zeit nimmt das Haus (und Drumherum) aber auch noch soviel Zeit in Anspruch...

Grüße!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. März 2011)

Quen, bist du in Höllental wieder am Start?


----------



## Quen (1. März 2011)

Tendenziell eher nicht, leidet.

Wenns zeitlich passt, könnte ich mir aber vorstellen als Zuschauer dabei zu sein.

Denke mal das ich 2011 noch keine Rennen fahre.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wenn du mit dem Fully bergauf fährst, ist der Trainingseffekt noch viiiel größer


 
Hm...zur Zeit reicht der Bauchumfang als Trainingseffekt.
Mal sehen ob ich an dem krummen Lenker eine Lampe befestigen könnte.

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (1. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Da biste doch schon gut dabei seit Wochen oder ist DAS 'heimliches Training'  Meld dich mal wenn du weißt was du am Wochenende vorhast. Ich kann dieses WE nur am Samstag, wäre auf jeden Fall nen Träumchen wenn wir's wieder gemeinsam schaffen



Musst Du nicht am Samstag spätestens um 15:30 in der AWD Arena sein


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. März 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Musst Du nicht am Samstag spätestens um 15:30 in der AWD Arena sein



hehe, leider zu spät entschlossen  Habe zwar jetzt noch ein Angebot für zwei Karten für 140,- Euro aber irgendwo hört der Spaß ja auch auf. Dafür könnte ich mir ja schon fast ne Reverb holen  Also wenn mein Schwager jetzt nicht noch irgendwo was herzaubert wird's wohl nen gemütlicher Sky-Regenerationsnachmittag. Aber ja, um spätestens 14.30h mach ich im Deister so oder so nen Schuh


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. März 2011)

Mittwoch 1930 spochtplatz. Bin dabei.


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mittwoch 1930 spochtplatz. Bin dabei.



sehr schön!


----------



## LocoFanatic (1. März 2011)

bin Fr, Sa, So in SPR. JIPPIE!
Will radfahren 
Melde mich noch kurzfristig, ob ich bei einer eurer Touren mitkommen kann.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## janisj (1. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mittwoch 1930 spochtplatz. Bin dabei.



Mittwoch klingt gut, Sportplatz ist oberhalb BBW, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (1. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da Ihr Trails fahrt und ich eher trailarm, sucht den besten Startpunkt.
> Wenn ich es bis zu euch schaffe, bin ich pünktlich
> Wenn nicht, wartet nicht
> WK wäre für mich bequem, die Trails aber steil und nass.
> ...



Gerade erst gelesen,Sorry.
Wäre auch nichts geworden,da wieder Promo maßig unterwegs war und erst Heim gekommen bin.

Außerdem geht es mir ähnlich wie quen,fast seit September 2010 nicht wirklich mehr auf dem Rad gesessen.Glaube kaum,das es dieses Jahr besser wird.

Zuviele Termine und zuwenig Zeit zu trainieren....es sei den ich rüste das Bike auf


----------



## firefighter76 (1. März 2011)

wir können ja mal ne eingewöhnungsrunde für quen und taifun machen rudy oder ? damit sie nicht vergessen wie das so ist im deister  .

gruß firefighter der grad nicht fahren darf


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Gerade erst gelesen,Sorry.
> Wäre auch nichts geworden,da wieder Promo maßig unterwegs war und erst Heim gekommen bin.
> 
> Außerdem geht es mir ähnlich wie quen,fast seit September 2010 nicht wirklich mehr auf dem Rad gesessen.Glaube kaum,das es dieses Jahr besser wird.
> ...



Na, willst du einen Bionix montieren?


----------



## taifun (1. März 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Na, willst du einen Bionix montieren?



sag dazu nur Jarifa Offroad....maybe


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. März 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Mittwoch klingt gut, Sportplatz ist oberhalb BBW, oder?



jau, Ausgang Rakete!


----------



## Phil81 (2. März 2011)

Bin DB technisch erst 19:45 da fahrt dann einfach schon mal los ich komm dann nach.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. März 2011)

Wenn du keinen Bock hast, dich mit Bike in Züge voller Messegäste zu zwängen, kann ich dich auch wieder um 19 Uhr auf dem Hornbach-Parkplatz aufsammeln.


----------



## Phil81 (2. März 2011)

Das ist nen Angebot was ich nur schlecht ausschlagen kann


----------



## Darkwing Duck (2. März 2011)

OK, dann bis nachher!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. März 2011)

Heute erhielt unser Fuhrpark Nachwuchs
oder
unser Nachwuchs Fuhrpark?





Obwohl es schon spät war gings gleich raus zum ersten NightRide.

Stöhn...das Kind quatscht beim radfahren ohne Pause ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (2. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute erhielt unser Fuhrpark Nachwuchs
> oder
> unser Nachwuchs Fuhrpark?
> 
> ...



Haha, sehr cool  Unser Schatz choppert auch langsam des Öfteren auf seinem Specialized Hot Walk durch den großelterlichen Vorgarten


----------



## Madeba (3. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...das Kind quatscht beim radfahren ohne Pause


ganz der Vater...


(oder ? )


----------



## chris2305 (3. März 2011)

Und bald sieht das dann so aus:

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. März 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Und bald sieht das dann so aus:
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/video-of-the-month-july-2010.html



ja, der Klassiker  Wir arbeiten daran  Aber das Interesse muss halt vom Kind kommen hehe. Neulich hat er in irgend einem Bike-Mag einen Bericht über Jungs entdeckt, die sich ihre eigenen Dirts geshaped haben und da fand er den Bagger auf jeden Fall interessanter als die durch die Luft fliegenden Kids in Röhrenjeans


----------



## Darkwing Duck (3. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> ... und da fand er den Bagger auf jeden Fall interessanter als die durch die Luft fliegenden Kids in Röhrenjeans



Was an und für sich jetzt nicht gerade gegen ihn spricht...


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Was an und für sich jetzt nicht gerade gegen ihn spricht...



Werd's ihm ausrichten, Chris


----------



## schappi (4. März 2011)

Stammtisch der Deisterfreunde:
25.3. 19:00 Uhr Bantorfer Höhe.
Anfahrt: http://bantorfer-höhe.de/5.html
Ein oder 2 Förster der Niedersächsische Landesforsten die die beiden zu legalisierenden Trails (Ü30 und Ladies Only 2) mit Initiiert haben und die sich am Runden Tisch sehr kooperativ verhalten und viel Verständnis für Biker haben werden kommen.
Ziel ist es sich besser gegenseitig kennen zu lernen und das er uns etwas über den Deister aus Ihrer Sicht erzählen. Wildeinstandsgebiete, Ruhezonen, Verhalten der verschiedenen Tiere und sofort.

Ich betrachte das als positiven Start in die Sommersaison 2011 mit einem bessern und verständnisvollerem Miteinander in unserem von allen so geschätztem Deister.

Also bitte kommt zahlreich. Der Abend wird bestimmt sehr spannend.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Radknecht (4. März 2011)

Moin,
fährt jemand am Samstag und nimmt mich mit? Bis jetzt bin ich immer mit einem Freund gefahren, da wir beide keinen Plan haben wo man vernünftig fahren kann sind wir immer nur durch die Gegend geirrt und haben zufällig die eine oder andere Abfahrt entdeckt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. März 2011)

Sonntag 11 Uhr Waldkater! Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (4. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr Waldkater! Wer kommt mit?



Werde Samstag mit Daniel ab WK fahren, hätte aber auch Bock Sonntag nochmal zu fahren... nehme an, du hast schon mit Phil gesprochen? Der wollte Sonntag Ja auch fahren. Wenn ich Sonntag fahre, dann aber erst ab Mittag - könntet mich dann ja evtl. wieder irgendwo aufgabeln!


----------



## Phil81 (4. März 2011)

Hab mich beim NR etwas verkühlt hoffe ich bin bis Sonntag wieder Fit. Wenn nicht komm ich mit dem Dickenrad dann hab ich nen Grund zum schieben. 

Aber frische Luft soll ja helfen


----------



## Jennfa (4. März 2011)

Euch viel Spaß, ich muss noch meine Mittelohrentzündung auskurieren ...und kann mal wieder nicht fahren . Und das bei DEM Wetter diese Woche!


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. März 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Euch viel Spaß, ich muss noch meine Mittelohrentzündung auskurieren ...und kann mal wieder nicht fahren . Und das bei DEM Wetter diese Woche!



Ui, dann mal gute Besserung!




Phil81 schrieb:


> Hab mich beim NR etwas verkühlt hoffe ich bin bis Sonntag wieder Fit. Wenn nicht komm ich mit dem Dickenrad dann hab ich nen Grund zum schieben.
> 
> Aber frische Luft soll ja helfen



Richtig, leichte Bewegung an frischer Luft ist voll ok


----------



## Dease (4. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sonntag 11 Uhr Waldkater! Wer kommt mit?



Komm doch einfach Morgen mit.


----------



## Radknecht (4. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach Morgen mit.


 
wer fährt den Morgen ? Würde mich gern anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. März 2011)

Wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 1100 am Eingang zum Dornröschen zu einer endurotour mit evel. Ich fahre um 1030 vom spochtplatz los


----------



## gloshabigur (4. März 2011)

Sonntag Frühschicht ?


----------



## Radknecht (4. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 1100 am Eingang zum Dornröschen zu einer endurotour mit evel. Ich fahre um 1030 vom spochtplatz los


 
Sonntag muß ich mit meinem Großen zu einem elenden 
Fußball - Hallenturnier von 10:00 bis 18:00 Uhr


----------



## taifun (4. März 2011)

hätte da noch was nettes

 [ame="http://vimeo.com/9970489"]VCA 2010 RACE RUN on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## maxxis95 (4. März 2011)

guten abend an alle ich habe mal ne frage und zwar wie kann man am besten/schnellsten mit nem dh bike und mit der s-bahn den nordmanns turm erreichen? gerne auch per pn. vielen dank schon mal.


----------



## exto (4. März 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> hätte da noch was nettes



Alter Schwede 

Wo standen denn da die 2-3 Sauerstoffzelte, die ich schon allein für's runter kommen gebraucht hätte?

Der Hund war lässig


----------



## 1Tintin (4. März 2011)

Nabend,
fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Radknecht (4. März 2011)

Radknecht schrieb:


> wer fährt den Morgen ? Würde mich gern anschließen.


 


1Tintin schrieb:


> Nabend,
> fährt morgen jemand?


 
Könnte man machen. Wann und wo ?


----------



## Radknecht (4. März 2011)

Werde dann Morgen in den Harz fahren. Von Bad Harzburg auf den Brocken und zurück. Wer mitkommen möchte kann sich ja noch melden. 

Hannover Hbf Sa, 05.03.11 ab 10:55 Gl. 4 RE 3607
Bad Harzburg Sa, 05.03.11 an 12:09 Gl. 3 

Rückfahrt von Bad Harzburg gegen 17:00 Uhr

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dease (4. März 2011)

Radknecht schrieb:


> Werde dann Morgen in den Harz fahren. Von Bad Harzburg auf den Brocken und zurück. Wer mitkommen möchte kann sich ja noch melden.



Icespiker noch auf dem Rad ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radknecht (4. März 2011)

Nö. 
Beim letzten mal Anfang des Jahres lag so viel Neuschnee das wir ohne gefahren sind. Nicht mal Wanderer waren unterwegs bei - 15 °. Wir sind nicht um die Eckertalsperre rumgekommen. Immer nur ums Molkenhaus und Glühwein getrunken 
Icespiker nur bei Eis nicht bei Schnee


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. März 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> hätte da noch was nettes
> 
> VCA 2010 RACE RUN on Vimeo



Fu..ing cool


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. März 2011)

maxxis95 schrieb:


> guten abend an alle ich habe mal ne frage und zwar wie kann man am besten/schnellsten mit nem dh bike und mit der s-bahn den nordmanns turm erreichen? gerne auch per pn. vielen dank schon mal.



vom bahnhof geradeaus hoch bis zum wald, dann links immer der teerstraße folgen bis hoch zum kammweg, dort links, vorbei an alter taufe, rakete, teufelskammer, teerweg zum NT


----------



## Dease (5. März 2011)

Radknecht schrieb:


> Nö.
> Beim letzten mal Anfang des Jahres lag so viel Neuschnee das wir ohne gefahren sind. Nicht mal Wanderer waren unterwegs bei - 15 °. Wir sind nicht um die Eckertalsperre rumgekommen. Immer nur ums Molkenhaus und Glühwein getrunken
> Icespiker nur bei Eis nicht bei Schnee



Am Torfhaus liegen aufgrund des Tauwetters nur Ca.5cm. Auf dem Brocken sollen noch Ca.70cm liegen.


----------



## maxxis95 (5. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> vom bahnhof geradeaus hoch bis zum wald, dann links immer der teerstraße folgen bis hoch zum kammweg, dort links, vorbei an alter taufe, rakete, teufelskammer, teerweg zum NT


 vielen dank werde das diese oder nächste woche mal ausprobieren


----------



## stefan64 (5. März 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Sonntag Frühschicht ?



Yep


----------



## schappi (5. März 2011)

Stammtisch der Deisterfreunde:
25.3. 19:00 Uhr Bantorfer Höhe.
Anfahrt: http://bantorfer-höhe.de/5.html
Ein oder 2 Förster der Niedersächsische Landesforsten die die beiden zu legalisierenden Trails (Ü30 und Ladies Only 2) mit Initiiert haben und die sich am Runden Tisch sehr kooperativ verhalten und viel Verständnis für Biker haben werden kommen.
Ziel ist es sich besser gegenseitig kennen zu lernen und das er uns etwas über den Deister aus Ihrer Sicht erzählen. Wildeinstandsgebiete, Ruhezonen, Verhalten der verschiedenen Tiere und sofort.

Ich betrachte das als positiven Start in die Sommersaison 2011 mit einem bessern und verständnisvollerem Miteinander in unserem von allen so geschätztem Deister.

Also bitte kommt zahlreich. Der Abend wird bestimmt sehr spannend.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## matzinski (5. März 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Yep


yup


----------



## mblenke2010 (5. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu in Hannover und suche schöne Trails im Deister. Leider weiß ich nicht wirklich wo die liegen. Einen Trail oberhalb von Wennigsen habe ich neulich gefunden. Ein kurzer trail der an so einem Wasserrohr beginnt. Ich habe ja schon viele über den Grabweg gelesen und auch in Videos gesehen. Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben wo dieser Trail ca. liegt? 

Ich bin kein Downhiller, würde den Trail aber gern mal fahren (natürlich langsamer).

Heute war ich auch wieder unterwegs zum Annaturm hoch hab aber leider kein Trail gefunden und bin so ne normale Straße runter hm.

Würde mich freun wenn sich jemand meldet...

Grüße

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. März 2011)

Klink dich am besten mal bei einer der Runden ein, die hier so im Forum verabredet werden. Da lernst du neben dem einen oder anderen Trail sicher auch n Paar nette Leute kennen...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> yup


yäp


----------



## gloshabigur (5. März 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> yäp





Apropos

Hannover: 3
München: 1 
 ....


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. März 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Apropos
> 
> Hannover: 3
> München: 1
> ....



Ja, heute ist ein ziemlich schöner Tag


----------



## mblenke2010 (5. März 2011)

Hey,

das werde ich bestimmt mal tun. Vielleicht am nächsten Wochenende (schaun wir mal).

Grüße Mathias


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. März 2011)

mblenke2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bin ziemlich neu in Hannover und suche schöne Trails im Deister. Leider weiß ich nicht wirklich wo die liegen. Einen Trail oberhalb von Wennigsen habe ich neulich gefunden. Ein kurzer trail der an so einem Wasserrohr beginnt. Ich habe ja schon viele über den Grabweg gelesen und auch in Videos gesehen. Kann mir jemand einen Hinweis geben wo dieser Trail ca. liegt?
> Ich bin kein Downhiller, würde den Trail aber gern mal fahren (natürlich langsamer).
> Heute war ich auch wieder unterwegs zum Annaturm hoch hab aber leider kein Trail gefunden und bin so ne normale Straße runter hm.
> ...



Komm mal mit, wir lassen keinen allein.
Da mit dem langsam fahren wird sich schnell ändern, Ende 2011 wirst du den Wald lieben und kommst von der Sucht nicht mehr los.

Bis bald im Wald.

@All: bin morgen um 11 auf am WK. Werde aber früher losfahren und schonmal nach dem rechten sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted139849 (6. März 2011)

ZUM VERKAUF STEHT:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280639994740&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## Radknecht (6. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Icespiker noch auf dem Rad ?


 
Bin nicht bis ganz nach oben gekommen. Es lag teilweise so viel angetauter Schnee das nur tragen in frage gekommen wäre , da helfen dann leider auch keine Icespiker. Habe aber trotzdem 44 Km auf dem Tacho. Vormittags wars noch diesig ab 14:00 Uhr wurde es aber Sonnig . Fotos von der Tour sind im Album.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## LocoFanatic (6. März 2011)

war schön heute.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. März 2011)

Ja, das war es. 

@Dease: Danke für die Handynummer!

@chris2305: Fahrzeit in Höllental waren 1:48h, nicht 1:38.


----------



## Dease (6. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ja, das war es.
> 
> @Dease: Danke für die Handynummer!



Hatte nur zuerst nicht das Handy gehört. Saß selber gerade auf dem Bike.


----------



## Hagen3000 (7. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Hatte nur zuerst nicht das Handy gehört. Saß selber gerade auf dem Bike.



Jau Daniel, von mir auch nochmal Danke  Heute war's bombastisch! Rakete Rock'n'Roll


----------



## chris2305 (7. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ja, das war es.
> 
> 
> @chris2305: Fahrzeit in Höllental waren 1:48h, nicht 1:38.



Oh Gott, ´so wichtig war das jetzt auch nicht. Hatte ich schon nicht mehr dran gedacht


Aber kannst es ja dieses Jahr noch besser machen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Jau Daniel, von mir auch nochmal Danke  Heute war's bombastisch! Rakete Rock'n'Roll


 
Jau, war geil.
Leider hats mein Dämpfer jetzt hinter sich 
Peinlich wars mir, dass ich runterfahren mußte während Ihr in der Mitte angehalten habt.
Melde mich hiermit schonmal das wieder gut zu machen 

Bis bald im Wald
Der Roudy


----------



## Hagen3000 (7. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Jau, war geil.
> Leider hats mein Dämpfer jetzt hinter sich
> Peinlich wars mir, dass ich runterfahren mußte während Ihr in der Mitte angehalten habt.
> Melde mich hiermit schonmal das wieder gut zu machen
> ...



huhu Roudy  Das mit dem Dämpfer ist natürlich nicht so schön  - heisst das jetzt erstmal wieder Enduro-Pause?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> huhu Roudy  Das mit dem Dämpfer ist natürlich nicht so schön  - heisst das jetzt erstmal wieder Enduro-Pause?


 
Das hängt davon ab, ob ich im RockShox "GoldMemberpreDeliveryProgramm" dabei bin 
Will heißen: Firfighter versucht, mir einen VIVD 2011RC2 zu besorgen.
Sonst kommen die dicken Reifen auf das 17" HT meiner Frau.

Falls jemand ein Dämpfer 222/60-70mm verleiht (Totalverlust nicht ausgeschlossen) bitte melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (7. März 2011)

...ich muss mal an Alle die an der Rakete gebaut haben ein 

GROSSES LOB 

aussprechen...man ist der g*****l geworden. 
Bin gestern (leider etwas zu spät) zum biken aufgebrochen!!!
Wär ja gern noch 1 bis 5 mal gefahren...

Freu mich schon aufs nächste mal!!! Conny....ohne Worte!!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (7. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, ob ich im RockShox "GoldMemberpreDeliveryProgramm" dabei bin
> Will heißen: Firfighter versucht, mir einen VIVD 2011RC2 zu besorgen.
> Sonst kommen die dicken Reifen auf das 17" HT meiner Frau.
> 
> Falls jemand ein Dämpfer 222/60-70mm verleiht (Totalverlust nicht ausgeschlossen) bitte melden.


 
Roudy, schon wieder Pech...und das (fast) zum Saisonstart!!


----------



## Dease (7. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das hängt davon ab, ob ich im RockShox "GoldMemberpreDeliveryProgramm" dabei bin
> Will heißen: Firfighter versucht, mir einen VIVD 2011RC2 zu besorgen.
> Sonst kommen die dicken Reifen auf das 17" HT meiner Frau.
> 
> Falls jemand ein Dämpfer 222/60-70mm verleiht (Totalverlust nicht ausgeschlossen) bitte melden.



Soll jetzt eh ab Mittwoch wieder Regnen. Teilweise sogar Schneeregen. Da haste ein paar Tage Zeit.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Soll jetzt eh ab Mittwoch wieder Regnen. Teilweise sogar Schneeregen. Da haste ein paar Tage Zeit.



Deshalb würde ich gern am Dienstag abend fahren und dabei im Roudy Style auf Forstwegen unterwegs sein, nur nicht so schnell 
mein Vorschlag wäre Dienstag 1900 Waldkater oder Spochtplatz. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich gern am Dienstag abend fahren und dabei im Roudy Style auf Forstwegen unterwegs sein, nur nicht so schnell
> mein Vorschlag wäre Dienstag 1900 Waldkater oder Spochtplatz. Wer kommt mit?


 
Bin zwar krank, werde aber dabeisein.
Wenn Dease recht hat, kann ich mich ja beim warten auf den Dämpfer zuhause kurieren. 

NAACHTRAACH: Ist 1900 WK recht?


----------



## Dease (7. März 2011)

Hatte zufällig vorher bei Wetter.com und bei meteomedia nach dem Wetter geschaut, ob sich ein Tag zum Fahren anbietet.
Wetterberichte sind ja so lang im voraus nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.


----------



## zoomie (8. März 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...ich muss mal an Alle die an der Rakete gebaut haben ein
> 
> GROSSES LOB
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaub, Du mußt einfach öfters im Deister fahren!!!


----------



## Hagen3000 (8. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich gern am Dienstag abend fahren und dabei im Roudy Style auf Forstwegen unterwegs sein, nur nicht so schnell
> mein Vorschlag wäre Dienstag 1900 Waldkater oder Spochtplatz. Wer kommt mit?



Kann heute leider nicht. Für morgen ist aber nachwievor nen kleiner Enduro-NR mit Chris und Phil geplant. Vorausgesetzt der Wetterbericht irrt sich


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Kann heute leider nicht. Für morgen ist aber nachwievor nen kleiner Enduro-NR mit Chris und Phil geplant. Vorausgesetzt der Wetterbericht irrt sich



Ach, und gestern schreibst du mir noch hinterhältig, Mittwoch wäre es sogar besseres Wetter als Dienstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (8. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ach, und gestern schreibst du mir noch hinterhältig, Mittwoch wäre es sogar besseres Wetter als Dienstag?



Hehe, im Ernst. War bis gestern Vormittag auch noch so prognostiziert.  Dass es Regen geben soll habe ich erst gestern Nachmittag zum ersten Mal gehört 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hatte auch gerade Phil geschrieben, dass wir einfach mal abwarten wie es morgen Nachmittag ist. Sollte es trocken bleiben, ist ja alles klar. Wenn es auf der Kippe ist, telefonieren wir einfach nochmal!  Achja, kannst du Phil ggf. wieder aufgabeln mit dem Auto? Wenn's bei dir zu knapp wird, würde ich zur Not auch über die City fahren und ihn einsammeln..


----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. März 2011)

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kann ich Phil mitnehmen.


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, kann ich Phil mitnehmen.



steht ja jetzt gerade etwas auf der Kippe  Alles grau hier über der City Lass uns warten wie es in 2 Stunden ist und dann schauen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> steht ja jetzt gerade etwas auf der Kippe  Alles grau hier über der City Lass uns warten wie es in 2 Stunden ist und dann schauen...


 
getz pißts
Aber im dunklen siehste das nich´

Viel Spaß Ihr Dienstagsverweigerer


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> steht ja jetzt gerade etwas auf der Kippe  Alles grau hier über der City Lass uns warten wie es in 2 Stunden ist und dann schauen...


 

..ihr Mädchen..


----------



## Phil81 (9. März 2011)

Macht nix! Vieleicht lackier ich mir mein 301 jezt auch wie das von Jenna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (9. März 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Macht nix! Vieleicht lackier ich mir mein 301 jezt auch wie das von Jenna



har, sehr schön. Schließe mich dann an und wir gehen fortan in die Geschichte ein als "die Enduro-Tunten mit den pinken Zahnarztbikes"


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. März 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..ihr Mädchen..



offizielle Ausrede von mir und Chris ist aber "wir mussten heute länger arbeiten"   Wollen das dann morgen nachholen wenn das Wetter Abends mindestens genau so 'gut' ist wie heute. Phil, biste dabei?


----------



## Phil81 (9. März 2011)

Ahhh viel zu gross das Bild 

Morgen ist leider schlecht bei mir. Dafür Samstag + Sonntag im hellen


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. März 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ahhh viel zu gross das Bild
> 
> Morgen ist leider schlecht bei mir. Dafür Samstag + Sonntag im hellen



Top, werde auch veruchen beide Tage zu fahren! Können wir ja Freitag nochmal schauen was geht...

P.S.: Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem neuen Helm. Werde ich dann am WE mal ausführen, Schatz. Aber nur wenn du auch das schicke Kleidchen da oben sportest


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> getz pißts
> Aber im dunklen siehste das nich´
> 
> Viel Spaß Ihr Dienstagsverweigerer



wie gemein du sein kannst Roudy


----------



## gloshabigur (9. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Top, werde auch veruchen beide Tage zu fahren! Können wir ja Freitag nochmal schauen was geht...
> 
> P.S.: Danke auch für den Tipp mit dem neuen Helm. Werde ich dann am WE mal ausführen, Schatz. Aber nur wenn du auch das schicke Kleidchen da oben sportest



Wechseln die Deisterfreunde jetzt von grün auf rosa ?


----------



## schappi (9. März 2011)

Apropos!!
das bringt mich wieder auf den Gedanken!
Wenn sich mal wieder jemand mit dem Dirndl in der Kette verfängt, den Puhvogel mach und der rosa Helm dann auch nichts mehr retten kann--
Dann, ja dann brauchen wir eine Schleifkorbtrage.




Da ja, wie leider schon in der Praxis erwiesen, Schleifkorbtragen bei den Feuerwehren Springe und Wennigsen nicht existent sind, müssen wir Deisterfreunde sammeln und eine der Feuerwehr Wennigsen spenden für die Rettung verunglückter Biker, Waldarbeiter und Wanderer.




Bringt daher zum Stammtisch der Deisterfreunde am 25.3. bitte einen kleinen Extraschein mit, den ihr in die Sammelbüchse stecken könnt (son Ding kostet mindestens 400 Euronen). Ich werde mich dann um die Beschaffung kümmern und sehen, daß der Restdazugelegt wird.
Das ganze wird dann natürlich auch offiziell mit Presse und so an die Feuerwehr übergeben und ich werde mich drum kümmern, daß es eine Übung auf dem Grenzweg damit gibt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Apropos!!
> das bringt mich wieder auf den Gedanken!
> Wenn sich mal wieder jemand mit dem Drindel in der Kette verfängt, den Puhvogel mach und der rosa Helm dann auch nichts mehr retten kann--
> Dann, ja dann brauchen wir eine Schleifkorbtrage.
> ...



sehr gute Aktion übrigens  Aber stand in der IG nicht 25.3.


----------



## schappi (9. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> sehr gute Aktion übrigens  Aber stand in der IG nicht 25.3.



Details, Details!
aber du hast Recht der Stammtisch ist am Freitag dem 25.3. um 19:00 Uhr, im BH ( ich hoffe das es von der Beteiligung mindesten Körbchengröße D wird)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## zoomie (10. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Apropos!!
> das bringt mich wieder auf den Gedanken!
> Wenn sich mal wieder jemand mit dem Dirndl in der Kette verfängt, den Puhvogel mach und der rosa Helm dann auch nichts mehr retten kann--
> Dann, ja dann brauchen wir eine Schleifkorbtrage.
> ...




..Rettung verunglückter Förster..     haste vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (10. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> offizielle Ausrede von mir und Chris ist aber "wir mussten heute länger arbeiten"   Wollen das dann morgen nachholen wenn das Wetter Abends mindestens genau so 'gut' ist wie heute. Phil, biste dabei?








@Phil:  Das Krönchen muß aber schon sein am Wochenende


----------



## NightWing77 (10. März 2011)

Morgen Leute,

so langsam trau ich mich auch endlich mal aus den Winterschlaf raus.

WE soll ja ganz gut werden, also sollte ich Sonntag den Drang verspüren 
meinen Wackelpuddingkörper die Berge rauf zu quälen kann ich doch bestimmt davon ausgehen das ich nicht alleine sein werde oder ?


----------



## Phil81 (10. März 2011)

@zoomie

Geht klar


----------



## schappi (10. März 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..Rettung verunglückter Förster..     haste vergessen



Recht hast du (wie immer) Zoomie, Für Förster und Jäger ist die natürlich auch da.
ich kenne die Geschichte von einem ehemaligen Kollegen der beim Abstieg vom Hochsitz Morgens um 3:00 Uhr von der Leiter abrutscht. Mit dem Fuss zwischen den Sprossen hängen bleibt, Dabei das Bein bricht und dann stundenlang in der Lage (damals gab es noch keine Handys) hängt bis morgens um 6:00 seine Frau feststellt, daß er nicht nach hause gekommen ist und eine Suchmannschaft  losschickt. Neben der Komplizierten Fraktur hatte er auch noch eine satte Unterkühlung.
Also die Schleifkorbtrage wird natürlich für alle Waldnutzer da sein!


----------



## zoomie (10. März 2011)

Wir wollen ja keinen benachteiligen, sind freundlich zu ALLEN und WIR haben ja auch die Zeit zum grüßen (jedenfalls beim hochkeulen)


----------



## zoomie (10. März 2011)

@ Phil - ich freu mich!


----------



## schappi (10. März 2011)

Schaut mal Bei Engelbert Strauss gibt es wieder neue Schorts, die sich auch zu Freeride eignen:http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/sho... Sprayer</PageName><newsletter>1</newsletter>


----------



## exto (10. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


>



Wow, der ist mal schick. 

Den kann ja sogar Markus tragen. Da sind die Ohrpuschel ja schon integriert...

Ich hätte Lust, am Samstag mal wieder rüber gerutscht zu kommen...


----------



## gr0tten0lm (10. März 2011)

Hi, Leute!
Wollte mich mal vorstellen, denn ich bin recht neu im Deister. War letztes Jahr oft alleine am Fahren. Dies Jahr war ich schon ein paar male da. Die Letzten Beiden Male hatte ich nen noch-mehr-als-ich-downhill-beginner mit geliehenem Hardtail Dabei. Er hat zwar nächstes Mal schon nen Fully aber nicht viel an Erfahrung.
Jetzt kommen wir zu meinem "Problem". Ich kenne mich im Deister schlecht aus. Normalerweise bin ich einige Touren(techniklvl.3) von deister.mtb.de gefahren. Da sie aber teilweise wenig trails für die zurückgelegte Strecke beinhalten oder aber ich nicht in der Lage bin, die Eingänge zu finden, sind wir letztes mal einfach die mir bekannten Trails gefahren und haben wieder hochgeschoben oder nächste wanderwege benutzt um hoch zu fahren. So sind wir gestern teilweise mehrfach von "vorm" Normannsturm "nach ganz unten" gefahren + die beiden vom NT zur Walmannhütte und weiter.
Ähnlich wie, als wir letzte woche, recht ahnungslos einfach mal vom Bielstein den Trail runtergeknallt(is derbe übertrieben, hat sich aber so angefühlt) sind, hatte mein Freund doch etwas Probleme mit dem flowigen Fahren durch diese "fiesen" Trails.
Deswegen möchte möglichst viele oder tolle Trails kennenlernen auf denen ein "etwas flowigeres" Fahren möglich ist. Fernenr möchte ich(natürlich nur für mich privat) eine Landkarte anlegen mit allen Lohnenswerten Trails im Deister.
Natürlich würde ich auch gerne mal eine Tour von euch mitmachen. Es scheint so, als könnte das biken mit euch viel Spaß bringen.
Da ich aber oft nicht so flexibel oder sehr spontan im Deister bin(komme aus OL), würde ich mich tierisch freuen, wenn mir ein paar Leute(per PN, versteht sich) mir Anfahrtsberschreibungen von mir unbekannten Trails schreiben könnten. Speziell Interesse habe ich an der Rakete(da bin ich mega gespannt drauf) und dem Grenzweg. Der Grabweg soll ja auch schön sein..
Ich freue mich über eure PN's und darauf hoffentlich bald auch mal eine Tour mit Euch zu Fahren!

Thilko aka der Grottenolm

P.S:Statt ner Schleiftrage, fände ich ne Spendenbüchse für zwei anständige Werzeuchkästen, die beim Anna und Nordmannsturm deponiert werden, auch sehr sinnvoll. Nach nem Schraubenverlust der PM aufnahme meiner Bremse, letztes Jahr, brachte uns gestern ne gerissenen Kette bei der wallmannhütte, ein jähes Ende unserer Tour ein. Naja, nächtes mal hab ich ne ersatzkette und noch mehr Schrauben und Werkzeug dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. März 2011)

Was u brauchst ist ein SRAM Kettenschloss und einen Kettennieter.
Und Werkzeug hat man sowieso immer im Rucksack genau wie einen Ersatzschlauch.
Trailinfos gibt es nur durch mitfahren nix schriftliches.
Das ist die Regel
Du bist gerne eingelagen dich jederzeit einer Gruppe anzuschließen.

Gruß
Schappi


----------



## schappi (10. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wow, der ist mal schick.
> 
> Den kann ja sogar Markus tragen. Da sind die Ohrpuschel ja schon integriert...
> 
> Ich hätte Lust, am Samstag mal wieder rüber gerutscht zu kommen...



Exto,
du bringst mich da auf eine Idee!
Was haltet ihr davon wenn wir den Helm beschaffen und der dann Zugabe zum Köpperpokal ist und wie das gelbe Trikot bei der Tour bei Touren de Deisterfreunde vom Inhaber des Köpperpokals getragen wird?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. März 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> ...Ich freue mich über eure PN's und darauf hoffentlich bald auch mal eine Tour mit Euch zu Fahren!



Hi,

schau doch einfach mal, ob und wann du am Wochenende (welches auch immer) den Weg hierher findest. Die reine Beschreibung des "Einganges" hilft nur bedingt, bei den drei genannten ist es hilfreich einen ortskundigen dabei zu haben.
Tipp: Wenn du alle drei in einer Tour fahren wölltest (1x langsam zu kennenlernen und 1x nach gusto) hast du locker 40-50 km und >1000Hm auf dem Tacho.

Neben der Streckenbesichtigung gibt es dann auch Infos zur Spendendose 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## gr0tten0lm (11. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> schau doch einfach mal, ob und wann du am Wochenende (welches auch immer) den Weg hierher findest. Die reine Beschreibung des "Einganges" hilft nur bedingt, bei den drei genannten ist es hilfreich einen ortskundigen dabei zu haben.
> Tipp: Wenn du alle drei in einer Tour fahren wölltest (1x langsam zu kennenlernen und 1x nach gusto) hast du locker 40-50 km und >1000Hm auf dem Tacho.
> ...



40-50 km und <1000 hm ist doch ne schöne 1/2 tagestour..
Nach dem letzten mal, bin ich auch nicht mehr ohne kettenieter und kettenschloss unterwegs. Nur wenn ich alles, was ich evtl brauchen könnte, dabei hätte, würde ich nen paar kilo mehr schleppen..
Aber Schlauch, Pumpe, nen paar verschiedenen edelstahlschrauben und natürlich verschiedenste aufsätze zum Schrauben sind schon immer dabei..Jetzt auch Knieter +Kschloss.
Dies WE hab ich nur leider nur wenig zeit. Ist zufällig morgen jemand von euch vor ort? Hab morgen frei und wollte ab frühen Mittag nen paar stunden durch den Wald shredden..
wenn ich euch erst gefunden habe, werde ich auch übers spenden nachdenken. Eure Arbeit im Deister ist gut und unterstützenswert. Das kann ich sagen, obwohl ich noch nicht viel gesehen hab..


----------



## janisj (11. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Schaut mal Bei Engelbert Strauss gibt es wieder neue Schorts, die sich auch zu Freeride eignen:http://www.engelbert-strauss.de/



Stimmt, da passt jede menge Scheiss rein, wenn man vor einem fetten Kicker, Double, etc. steht...


----------



## schappi (11. März 2011)

Die Zollstocktasche ist auch gut, wenn du vor dem Neusten Monsterdouble von Bau und Buddel stehst kannst du nachmessen um genau zu wissen wieviel Schiss du davor hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. März 2011)

Wenn ich mein Rad morgen wieder zusammen gebaut habe, wollte ich ne Runde fahren. Axel? Conny? Daniel? 1200 spochtplatz?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2011)

@Darkwing Duck,
@Hagen,
@Phil


Was haltet ihr davon, wenn wir uns Sonntag mal die Sprünge auf dem Raketentrail genauer angucken? Dann komme ich mit dem dicken Rad, die Shifter brauch ich nämlich fürs Stereo.


----------



## exto (11. März 2011)

Ich bin raus. Ich krieg meine sch... Bremse nicht befüllt und entlüftet. Nachdem ich jetzt bald n halben Liter durchgepumpt hab, geb' ich's mal für heute auf und vermute, dass es irgend ein anderes Problem gibt, dass ich noch nicht gerafft habe 

Muss ich halt morgen Dackelschneider fahren. Mit Schaltung auch noch 

Nächste Woche gibt's Material für's Dackelschneiden mit nur einem Gang, vernünftigem Lenker und anständigen Bremsen. Mal wieder was hübsches, stählernes von der Insel...


----------



## Hagen3000 (11. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Darkwing Duck,
> @Hagen,
> @Phil
> 
> ...



joar, wäre dabei!  Aber erst wieder gegen 13h am Start...


----------



## Phil81 (11. März 2011)

Grrrrr und der Annaturm geht mal wieder leer aus.

Und da hat man schon extra Frühlinghaftes Wetter


----------



## Scott-y (12. März 2011)

Nach noch unbestätigten Wettermeldungen: Erhöhte Luftfeuchte. Wenn mich mein Frauchen von der Leine lässt sollte mich das aber nicht abhalten. Ich halte Zeit und Ort gedanklich fest.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (12. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Rad morgen wieder zusammen gebaut habe, wollte ich ne Runde fahren. Axel? Conny? Daniel? 1200 spochtplatz?


 
...ich auch 13.00 uhr Spochtplatz!!! fährt jemand mit der Bahn?


----------



## zoomie (12. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Rad morgen wieder zusammen gebaut habe, wollte ich ne Runde fahren. Axel? Conny? Daniel? 1200 spochtplatz?



13.15h Spochtplatz


----------



## Ladys-MTB (12. März 2011)

...Conny, wie heisst die Haltestelle in Barsinghausen??


----------



## zoomie (12. März 2011)

..Barsinghausen..   Du sprichst doch von der S-Bahn, oder?
Ansonsten keine Ahnung.
Meine Haltestelle heißt heut mittag Spochtplatz 

Ich geb Deine Frage gerne weiter an ALLE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. März 2011)

Die Haltestelle barsinghausen heißt tatsächlich barsinghausen. Die S Bahn ist um 1307 da und du musst nur geradeaus hoch zum Wald und dann Links fahren. Ich werde auch da sein und vlt. vorher schon ne Runde fahren. Bis nachher


----------



## Jennfa (12. März 2011)

Bin auch da ! Bis späterle


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. März 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ...ich auch 13.00 uhr Spochtplatz!!! fährt jemand mit der Bahn?




Hi,

ich werde ganz vorne in der S-Bahn von Hannover HBF einsteigen, so dass ich 13:15 Uhr am Spochtplatz bin.

Wenn Du Dich anschließen magst, weißt Du jetzt, wo Du mich findest


----------



## Ladys-MTB (12. März 2011)

plan umgeschmissen ...ich komme doch mit dem auto


----------



## janisj (12. März 2011)

ich habe auch geplant Deister zu besuchen, nur die ultimative Frage ist: ~12 WK oder euch anschließen   um 13 am Spocktplach?...

janis


----------



## mblenke2010 (12. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde morgen so gegen 1200 am Waldkater sein. Vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere auch da und ich kann mich anschließen....!

Grüße

Mathias


----------



## janisj (12. März 2011)

mblenke2010 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich werde morgen so gegen 1200 am Waldkater sein. Vielleicht ist ja der ein oder andere auch da und ich kann mich anschließen....!
> 
> ...



Sonntags um 12 ist ein generelles Treffzeit für Freireiter am WK, wirst garantiert nicht alleine bleiben.


----------



## zoomie (12. März 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> ich habe auch geplant Deister zu besuchen, nur die ultimative Frage ist: ~12 WK oder euch anschließen   um 13 am Spocktplach?...
> 
> janis





Spochtplatz


----------



## Ladys-MTB (12. März 2011)

13.15 uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (12. März 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> 13.15 uhr





....achhh..... überredet..


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> joar, wäre dabei!  Aber erst wieder gegen 13h am Start...



Ja, irgendwann zwischen 13 und 14 h am Sportplatz würd mir auch passen.


----------



## gr0tten0lm (12. März 2011)

Ich versuch bis morgen meine fast schlaflose Nacht wieder wett zu machen. Wen  ich damit Erfolg haben sollte, bin ich morgen auch da. Dann klappt das mit dem kennenlernen auch ganz schnell.

bis danne anner Tanne

gr0tten0lm


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2011)

Ok, Phil, kommst du auch zum Sportplatz? Wann?
Hab grad mal das Torque wieder aus dem Schuppen geholt. Nach ein paar Monaten Stereo fühlt sich das Mopped wieder so richtig fett an


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2011)

Von höherer Stelle kam grade die Order, den Treffpunkt wegen Matsch im Westen morgen auf 13:00 am Waldkater zu verlegen. Hagen, Duckwing Duck, grottenolm, seid ihr dabei?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. März 2011)

Und was ist das für eine ominöse höhere Instanz?  Wenn ich mir mein Rad so anschaue, weiß ich zumindest, wo der ganze Matsch aus dem Osten abgeblieben ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2011)

Phil81.


----------



## chris2305 (12. März 2011)

Der will doch nur zum Annaturm


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. März 2011)

Weizen heizen


----------



## gloshabigur (12. März 2011)

So - 09:00 Early-Birds ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. März 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> So - 09:00 Early-Birds ?


aber sischer dat...


----------



## Phil81 (12. März 2011)

@chris Pssssssssttt nicht verraten!


Ne super Truppe die ich heute noch auf halbenweg der Rakete getroffen habe. Die hatte mal die richtige Einstellung zu Pause und Uphill


----------



## Phil81 (12. März 2011)

Gurke morgen um 12:41 mit Gonzo in der SBahn los. 13:15 sollten wir dann am WK sein.


----------



## G0NZ0 (12. März 2011)

Hm, werd wohl weiterfahren nach Barsinghausen.

Hatte mit Conny Spochtplatzt ausgemacht mit anschließendem Sektionstraining auf Rakete


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. März 2011)

Ich werde meinen Startpunkt erst morgen früh festlegen. Wahrscheinlich aber 14 h am Passparkplatz. Ich ruf dann irgendeinen von euch an und dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## matzinski (12. März 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> So - 09:00 Early-Birds ?


jawoll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (12. März 2011)

Sind die Trails einigermaßen fahrbar oder hängt noch zuviel Wasser im Wald? Ich werd versuchen morgen mittag auch an den WK zu kommen, ich gehe einfach mal von fahrbaren Bedingungen aus...


----------



## Hagen3000 (12. März 2011)

quasibinaer schrieb:


> Sind die Trails einigermaßen fahrbar oder hängt noch zuviel Wasser im Wald? Ich werd versuchen morgen mittag auch an den WK zu kommen, ich gehe einfach mal von fahrbaren Bedingungen aus...



Joar, geht schon. Im Westen war's halt heute noch teils recht matschig. Rakete war einfach nur derbe langsam und a bisserl feucht fand ich...


----------



## Hagen3000 (12. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Startpunkt erst morgen früh festlegen. Wahrscheinlich aber 14 h am Passparkplatz. Ich ruf dann irgendeinen von euch an und dann sehen wir weiter



Yo, starte auch ab WK um 13h. Meld dich dann einfach bei Phil oder mir. Ich stelle gleich mal 'lautlos' ab


----------



## firefighter76 (12. März 2011)

was den nu wk oder spochtplatz ?????


----------



## stefan64 (12. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> jawoll



ebenso


----------



## Jennfa (13. März 2011)

Ich dachte auch so gegen 13 Uhr WK. Naja werde da sein und ihr hoffentlich auch !


----------



## gr0tten0lm (13. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ich werde meinen Startpunkt erst morgen früh festlegen. Wahrscheinlich aber 14 h am Passparkplatz. Ich ruf dann irgendeinen von euch an und dann sehen wir weiter


Wenn, dann schaffe ich es wahrscheinlich auch nicht eher. Passparkplatz wäre für mich auch gut zu erreichen. Hast du Bock evtl. zusammen zu starten?
handynr schreib ich per PN
könnten ja morgen im vornerein mal phonen um zu gucken, obs passen kann.

greetz thilko


----------



## zoomie (13. März 2011)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Hm, werd wohl weiterfahren nach Barsinghausen.
> 
> Hatte mit Conny Spochtplatzt ausgemacht mit anschließendem Sektionstraining auf Rakete





 So sieht das aus


----------



## aircondition (13. März 2011)

Moin moin,

werde mich um 13 Uhr auch am Waldkater einfinden, bin gespannt ob man den einen oder anderen aus dem schönen Wennigsen kennt. Vielleicht schaffe ich es noch meine Freundin zu überreden, dann bin ich am Berg wenigstens nicht der einzige mit 180er Puls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (13. März 2011)

Yeah, meine neuen Schützer sind da...und tadaaaaaaaa sie passen ! 
Bring mal deine Freundin mit, der Wald braucht mehr Frauenpower!!!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. März 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> Wenn, dann schaffe ich es wahrscheinlich auch nicht eher. Passparkplatz wäre für mich auch gut zu erreichen. Hast du Bock evtl. zusammen zu starten?
> handynr schreib ich per PN
> könnten ja morgen im vornerein mal phonen um zu gucken, obs passen kann.
> 
> greetz thilko



Jimmy und ich werden uns um 14 Uhr am Passparkplatz treffen, um dann Richtung Waldkater zu fahren und die andere Truppe irgendwo zu treffen. Wenn du willst, kannst du dich gern anschließen.

Was machen eigentlich die ganzen Wolken da oben?


----------



## zoomie (13. März 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Yeah, meine neuen Schützer sind da...und tadaaaaaaaa sie passen !
> Bring mal deine Freundin mit, der Wald braucht mehr Frauenpower!!!




1.    und 
2. genau


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Was machen eigentlich die ganzen Wolken da oben?



Ich denke die sind heute ganz chillig drauf und wollen da nur ein bisschen rumhängen 

Bis gleich!


----------



## gr0tten0lm (13. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Jimmy und ich werden uns um 14 Uhr am Passparkplatz treffen, um dann Richtung Waldkater zu fahren und die andere Truppe irgendwo zu treffen. Wenn du willst, kannst du dich gern anschließen.
> 
> Was machen eigentlich die ganzen Wolken da oben?


Schaffs ja leider doch nicht. 
Ich hoffe dich hat meine PN noch erreicht, war mir wegen extremen multitabbing nicht mehr ganz sicher ob ich sie abgeschickt oder nur das Fenster geschlossen hab.
Hab deinen Eintrag auch erst jetzt gelesen. Bei samyrsj4 hab ich mich per Pn und sims abgemeldet.
Wegen einer fies geschwollenen Wange, die so seltsam deformiert aussieht, dass mein Gesicht nicht untern Helm passt, kann ich jetzt nicht mit euch Fahren.  Gerade bei dem Wetter brennst mir da echt auf dem Pelz.. Auch wenns euch nicht mehr erreicht, hoffe ich ihr Alle habt gerade oder gleich mächtig spass und noch besseres Wetter als hier.
Ich fahr jetzt aus Frust erstmal ordentlich nen paar Kilometer durch die Natur hier. Ohne Helm kann ich auch nicht richtig unsere popeligen 5-10! M Sandhügellandschaft bejumpen und droppen.
Hoffe auf Sonne und darauf dass jemand von euch jemand die nächsten Tage vielleicht gleiches Gebiet aufsuchtmit selben Aktionsziel . Hab gerade Semesterferien und bin z.Z. flexibel.

greetz


----------



## mblenke2010 (13. März 2011)

juhu,

sehr schön nun kenne ich auch schonma 2 Trails. Krass wie Ihr da so runter hackt. Ich hatte ja mühe, dass mich das Bike auf dem Ladys Only nicht abwürft . Der Farnweg ist cool!!

reingehaun....

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (13. März 2011)

war ja mal wieder ne schöne tour mit euch


----------



## gr0tten0lm (14. März 2011)

Hi, morgen wer von euch im wald?
Wollte ne gebrauchte Erweiterung meines Fuhrparkes in Form eine Kona stinky testen . Damit wollt ich dann hinter der Bank meine grenzen austesten. Ich glaub die finde ich schneller, als die des bikes.
Falls wer Bock, aber Rad kaputt hat:
^ich schreib nachher nochmal, könnte wahrscheinlich nen 2. zumindest Amr Fully mit zum Pass bringen oder so. muss nur nachher mit zurück zur stadt gebracht werden.

greetz

 grottenolm


----------



## zoomie (14. März 2011)

Kona Stinky


----------



## exto (14. März 2011)

Du bist da ganz einfach nicht objektiv


----------



## schappi (14. März 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Kona Stinky



Ja wie der Name schon sagt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. März 2011)

Falls mal jemand auf Zeit fahren möchte: Enduro Challenge HH



			
				christophersch schrieb:
			
		

> SamyRSJ4 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2011)

- bin für morgen raus -


----------



## Dease (14. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Falls mal jemand auf Zeit fahren möchte: Enduro Challenge HH



Probelauf für Dein großes Sommerevent?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. März 2011)

Nee, bei der EDC platzt einem 5x hintereinander die Lunge, bei der Bike Attack platzt sie wahrscheinlich nur 1x und den Rest der Strecke muss man dann ohne auskommen


----------



## Dease (14. März 2011)

Und das sagst Du! Habe Dich im Wald noch nie außer Puste gesehen.

Dann muss ich Dich in den Osterferien zu Trainingszwecken richtig durch den Wald treiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. März 2011)

Juchu! Da simma dabei. Und du kommst mit zur EDC!


----------



## Dease (14. März 2011)

Ich für so etwas bin ich zu langsam.
Um Dich mal etwas anzustrengen, dachte ich auch mehr an eine Bierkiste auf Deinem Rücken.


----------



## firefighter76 (15. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich für so etwas bin ich zu langsam.
> Um Dich mal etwas anzustrengen, dachte ich auch mehr an eine Bierkiste auf Deinem Rücken.



bierkiste der bekommt ein ganzes fass samt zapfanlage aufgeschnallt und die bremse wird mit kabelband angezogen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. März 2011)

Jaja und oben wolln se mir dann auf einmal das Gewicht abnehmen, ganz selbstlos versteht sich


----------



## Dease (15. März 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jaja und oben wolln se mir dann auf einmal das Gewicht abnehmen, ganz selbstlos versteht sich



Ich finde den Plan gut.


----------



## Madeba (15. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> ...Habe Dich im Wald noch nie außer Puste gesehen...



dann warst Du nicht zur richtigen Zeit (3/2010) am richtigen Ort (Ende Bierweg)... :




(nein, er hat sich nicht nur gesonnt  )


----------



## Dease (15. März 2011)

Dann sind wir wieder bei meiner Aussage von oben: Ich bin zu langsam.
Letzten März nach dem Schnee hat mich Samy jedenfalls in Grund und Boden gefahren.


----------



## Phil81 (16. März 2011)

Ist das nicht der Typ der die Altissimo Strasse hochgeschoben hat


----------



## gr0tten0lm (16. März 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Kona Stinky


Ich glaub ich werde es auch lieben. 
Leider war ich aus leuter vorfreude natürlich unbemerkt, viel zu schnell unterwegs und so hat das ganze nen sehr faden Beigeschmack bekommen. Viel papierkram in der Nacht und ich werde einige Zeit umotirisiert, dafür mit 2 Bikes unterwegs sein.
Jetzt isses endlich da. Zustand wirkt recht gut.Ich bin mal gespannt wegen Wechsel von 27 auf 8! gänge  und diese gewicht.. ich mein fast unzerstörbar isses, aber wir schätzen es auf gut 18-19,5Kg. Lustiges Setup. 
Marzocchi drop off triple(d.brücke) aber leider recht kleiner Lenkwinkel,
Fox Van R von Anno dazumal, nocht verdammt gut einstellbar, natürlich nur Federspannung und rebound
Avid code4 200 vorn, hinten 160 hayes nine
8-fach cassette und kette sind neu, Deore 8-fach shifter und Schaltwerk zusammen echt old-school
Dazu Heftige "stummel" Kurbelarme von Nope an recht großes mittleres Kona- Ritzel mit massivem Bashguard als 1piece. Und Kettenführung. Morgen hab ich leider noch wichtiges zu Regeln. Donnerstag kann ich mich dann allerdings nicht mehr zurückzuhalten und  bin bestimmt so 5-6 h bei euch im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. März 2011)

Hört sich so an wie ein Hüpfer Bike, daß wenig getreten und viel bergauf geschoben wurde und als wenn du noch ein paar Euronen investieren musst um mit dem Bike im Deister Spass zu haben (irgendwie musst du es ja auch den Berg hoch kriegen)


----------



## schappi (16. März 2011)

Hallo Exto,
du bist doch der Verfechter des Sorglosbikes und Rohloffliebhaber.
Hab hier ein phantastisches Bike für dein Australienprojekt gefunden:
http://www.katz-bikes.com/Mountainbikes.11.0.html








Kennst du Katz bikes schon?
Das Antriebskonzept mit der gekapselten Kette in der Schwinge und der Rohloffnabe sieht genial aus
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## zoomie (16. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hört sich so an wie ein Hüpfer Bike, daß wenig getreten und viel bergauf geschoben wurde und als wenn du noch ein paar Euronen investieren musst um mit dem Bike im Deister Spass zu haben (irgendwie musst du es ja auch den Berg hoch kriegen)



...'ne Ansage bergauf, dafür bergab viel viel viel Spaß..
Schimpfen bergauf oder einfach nur konzentriert kontrolliert atmen hilft meist


----------



## Madeba (16. März 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Schimpfen bergauf oder einfach nur konzentriert kontrolliert atmen hilft meist



wenn Du noch Schimpfen kannst, fährst Du zu langsam


----------



## zoomie (16. März 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn Du noch Schimpfen kannst, fährst Du zu langsam




War ja klar.. 
Was ist mit jammern.. ?!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Exto,
> du bist doch der Verfechter des Sorglosbikes und Rohloffliebhaber.
> Hab hier ein phantastisches Bike für dein Australienprojekt gefunden:
> http://www.katz-bikes.com/Mountainbikes.11.0.html
> ...



mit dem Teil ist doch der Stunzi-Zorro durch halb Amerika (oder war es Europa?) gefahren. Ich glaube das lief un Welten besser als seine Canyon Bikes. Kann mich auch irren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gr0tten0lm (16. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hört sich so an wie ein Hüpfer Bike, daß wenig getreten und viel bergauf geschoben wurde und als wenn du noch ein paar Euronen investieren musst um mit dem Bike im Deister Spass zu haben (irgendwie musst du es ja auch den Berg hoch kriegen)


jau,gehüpft ist der vorbesitzer wohl.
Bin jetzt gerade erste Testfahrt bei uns innen sandhügeln gefahren.
Ich glaub, 15% steigung kann ich so knicken.
Jetzt zieh ich ersma anstatt den trial-reifen meine albert(v.) und minion(h.) kombi auf. Statt nen umf fatboy gibts standesgemäß nen 740 boobar.
hinten will ich auf dauer auf 9 gänge (x7-x9) wechseln.
wegen nem 2. Ritzel vorn bin ich auch am überlegen.
Naja, morgen ersmal gr3nzw3g damit runter. Zur not schieb ich 2-3x mal wieder hoch . ABer 19 kg schieben ist auich nicht ohne. Und bunnyhops sind niedriger. 
Bei gleicher abfahrt und gleicher Rampe, fliegt man auch mehr. 
Bin morgen ab 13.00 untergwegs.
Sagt mal, nimmt der buss zum pass einen mittem rad mit? fährt der öfter?


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. März 2011)

Also mein Demo hat 18,5 Kilo, vorn ein 36er Kettenblatt und ne zu kurze Sattelstütze. Ich find damit ist es ein prima Enduro. Bin damit letzten Sommer mal nen Sonntag 60 km gefahren und hab 8 Trails geschafft.
Ich glaub das ist Alles nur ne Einstellungssache!!!


----------



## chris2305 (17. März 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Also mein Demo hat 18,5 Kilo, vorn ein 36er Kettenblatt und ne zu kurze Sattelstütze. Ich find damit ist es ein prima Enduro. Bin damit letzten Sommer mal nen Sonntag 60 km gefahren und hab 8 Trails geschafft.
> Ich glaub das ist Alles nur ne Einstellungssache!!!



Na Evel, dir als König vom Deister, helfen die Wege doch auch beim Hochfahren. Und du musst nicht wie wir auf Schotter fahren, sondern wirst auf dem roten Teppich chauffiert

Dann kann das doch jeder!


----------



## Torben. (17. März 2011)




----------



## 1Tintin (18. März 2011)

Morgen,
habt Ihr den grossen Artikel in der BILD Zeitung über einen jungen Fahrer PG aus dem Deister gelesen?
Ne halbe Seite in der BILD, "Norddeutschland Moutainbikemekka Deister" .., 500 Biker pro Wochenende aus ganz Deutschland...

Leider kann ich den Artikel nicht hochladen.

Tintin


----------



## njoerd (18. März 2011)

interessant. kann das irgendjemand Anderes hochladen?


----------



## 1Tintin (18. März 2011)

Hier ein Teil des Artikels,

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/855749


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. März 2011)

Glück gehabt...wenigsten wird einer vorgestellt, der nicht in die Ecke Rowdy, Chaot o.ä. paßt.

Bei uns in der Kantine war die BILD vergriffen und alle Kollegen auf dem Weg zum STADLER um am WE mal gucken fahren zu können.

Also - es wir voll im Wald !


----------



## gr0tten0lm (18. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Also - es wir voll im Wald !


Das's doch schön!
Wollte morgen + übermorgen auch mal wieder die Zahl der Downhiller im Deister um +1(so.+2) erhöhen.
..Hab nur mein Ritzel gekillt und bekomm hier keinen Ersatz. Hat Jemand ne Idee wo ich Hannover oder Deister Nähe morgen noch nen großes 4-Loch Kettenblatt mit 32-38 Zähne erwerben kann? Oder hat jemand noch eins rumfliegen? Dellen egal, hauptsache Kette bleibt einigermaßen drauf.
Hab mega dumm die Kettenführung zu nah am BG und ritzel montiert.. Irgendwie dachte ich, wenn die kette nicht dazwischen passt, kann sie nicht abfallen. Das Dann das Ritzel als Schwächstes Glied von-BG-KF-Kette-Ritzel rausstellt, war doch klar. Wenn ich könnte würd ich mir selbst innen ARsch treten! 

greetz grottenolm


----------



## schappi (18. März 2011)

ATB Marienstr
BikeInfection Barsche
Stadler Hannover
Weist du denn den Innendurchmesser? (Zentrierdurchmeser des KB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gr0tten0lm (18. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Weist du denn den Innendurchmesser? (Zentrierdurchmeser des KB)


Habe leider nicht die Herstellerangaben zu den Teilen, da Gebrauchtrad.
Innendurchmesser? Ist das laienhaft-ausgedrückt der durchmesser des Kreises der Befestigungsschrauben?
Der wäre gemessen 10,4-10,5. Kann des sein?

Danke schonmal für die Läden, hier müssten alle Bestellen..

greetz grottenolm

P.S.:Ich check erstmal ob ich zum hinkommen und Biken morgen das große Kb meines anderen Rades nehmen kann. mal gucken, obs passt..


----------



## gr0tten0lm (18. März 2011)

Notfall Plan Form eines 44 Zanhigem  KBs ist montiert..
Hoffentlich finde ich auf dem weg noch vernünftigfen Ersatz mit weniger Gebiss.
Da drängt sich mir doch wieder die frage mit dem bus zum pass auf..nimmt der Räder mit?
Und ist wer von euch morgen/übermorgen aufm Rad im Wald?


----------



## schappi (19. März 2011)

Hier ist es jetzt offiziell verkündet worden:


----------



## bastis (19. März 2011)

mahlzeit zusammen!


ichhabe gerade ein neues projekt, und brauche dringend mal zwei bremsen 

eventuell hat jemand noch etwas rumzuliegen, dann würde ich mich freuen wenn er sich meldet!

zu dem zeitungsbericht, 

ich freue mich das es so aussieht, und das es echt mal auf unsere seite kommt, aber ich bin der überzeugung das es nichts wird, es gibt zu viele biker, und zwei strecken sind dann doch etwas zu wenig!

wenn es zwei legae strecken gibt, und woanders trotzdem gebaut und gefahren wird, was passiert dann??

werden die legalen strecken, und die illegalen dann auch wieder abgerissen`?

wir brauchen uns ja nichts vormachen, wir wissen das es so sein könnte oder?

mfg

p.s. denkt an die bremse


----------



## schappi (19. März 2011)

Diese beiden legalen Strecken und die Abmachung beziehen sich nur auf das Gebiet des Niedersächsischen Landesforsten (Das ist nur ca 25% des Deisters). Die anderen Strecken die auf den Gebieten der Klosterkammer und der Privatforsten liegen, sind davon nicht berührt. Hier versuchen wir mit den anderen Waldbesitzern ähnliche Regelungen zu finden, das wird aber noch etwas dauern.
Es ist alle Beteiligten klar wie Kloßbrühe, daß 2 Strecken für den deister nicht ausreichen.

Ich möchte hier noch einmal alle Biker des Deisters und besonders die Kollegen von der IG Freeride Hannover/Deister darum bitten:

Bitte den Frankweg nicht mehr befahren, da er durch ein wichtiges Wildeinstandsgebiet für Hirsche führt
Dafür haben wir die beiden Neuen Trails von der Staatsforst die rechts und links an dem Einstandsgebiet vorbeiführen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## bastis (19. März 2011)

Ich werde das dann so bei uns noch mal posten habe gesehen das er sowieso zu ist gruss basti


----------



## firefighter76 (19. März 2011)

Wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen ist den Morgen so unterwegs und ab wann und wo ???


----------



## matzinski (19. März 2011)

Frühschicht 9:00 BB Fundament, 10:00 WK oder 10:30 Nordmannsturm.


----------



## Scott-y (19. März 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen ist den Morgen so unterwegs und ab wann und wo ???


 Wenn du um 10 Uhr zum Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke kommst Zitat von den Schaumburgbikern:Sonntag Deistertour!
Plan: Start 10h PTB.
Schmierseifen, Rakete, Römer, Mögebier, Farn, Heisterburg

Fahrzeit Ca.5 Std., Ca.1.500hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (19. März 2011)

Hi Scotty muss ich mir was dabei denken, dass Du den Zusatz gemütliches Tempo weg gelassen hast?


----------



## NightWing77 (19. März 2011)

Morgen...

Also ich wollte so gegen 12 am WK sein oder auch am Spochtplatz, ist mir egal. Was ich mit Euch Homer, Zoomie, Jennfa ?

Achso meine Frau kommt auch endlich mal mit


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. März 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Wer von den üblichen Verdächtigen ist den Morgen so unterwegs und ab wann und wo ???



Ikke 
Will um 11 am Pass sein und Hoerman, Evel etc treffen.
Locker radeln, Dämpfer testen - Arm schonen.

Auf Dornröschen und Teer kann ich verzichten - lieber Heister & Rakete.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. März 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Morgen...
> 
> Also ich wollte so gegen 12 am WK sein oder auch am Spochtplatz, ist mir egal. Was ich mit Euch Homer, Zoomie, Jennfa ?
> 
> Achso meine Frau kommt auch endlich mal mit



Ich muss, wenn überhaupt, erstmal gaaaanz flach fahren. Hab mir beim Purzelbaum aufm Dornröschen die Bänder im Knie gedehnt. Das bananenbein ist dagegen wieder ok. Nach unserer kurzrunde letzten Samstag konnte Sonntag aber kaum laufen. Ich bin um 1200 mit leichtem gepäck am spochtplatz


----------



## stefan64 (19. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht 9:00 BB Fundament, 10:00 WK oder 10:30 Nordmannsturm.



Ich bin raus


----------



## Bogeyman (19. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> [...]
> Bitte den Frankweg nicht mehr befahren, da er durch ein wichtiges Wildeinstandsgebiet für Hirsche führt
> [...]



Wie sieht das mit Ladys aus, die liegen ja relativ nah bei einander? Falls es den noch gibt. War schon lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (19. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht 9:00 BB Fundament, 10:00 WK oder 10:30 Nordmannsturm.



Diese Woche bin ich auch nicht dabei.


----------



## gr0tten0lm (20. März 2011)

War geiles Wetter gewesen, heute!
Beste Vorzeichen für Morgen!
Ich guck mal das's wirs morgen früh so früh wie möglich innen zug nach hh schaffen. Vielleicht ist 6.35 drin. Mit dem 8.35er sind wir erst um kurz vor 12.00 in wennigsen. 12.00 Wk wär somit gerade machbar.
Würden uns tierisch freuen, wenn wir uns bei wem "ranhängen" könnten, oder aber im Verlauf eurer Tour dazustoßen könnten.
Hat nicht zufällig wer der mitfährt Bock, mir ne HandyNr per Pm zu schicken, wo ich um 12 mal erfragen könnte wo ihr seid? würden dann dazustoßen.
Achja, kommt ihr morgen mit "schwerem Gerät"?


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Wenn du um 10 Uhr zum Parkplatz Teufelsbrücke kommst Zitat von den Schaumburgbikern:Sonntag Deistertour!
> Plan: Start 10h PTB.
> Schmierseifen, Rakete, Römer, Mögebier, Farn, Heisterburg
> 
> Fahrzeit Ca.5 Std., Ca.1.500hm


Ggf. schließ' ich mich an. Wann seit ihr am Funkturm? 10:30?


----------



## Dease (20. März 2011)

Das kommt hin, wenn wir pünktlich los kommen.


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Das kommt hin, wenn wir pünktlich los kommen.


dann bis später


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. März 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit Ladys aus, die liegen ja relativ nah bei einander? Falls es den noch gibt. War schon lange nicht mehr dort.



Ladys only wird der zweite offizielle Trail. Die line wird ein wenig umgelegt und soll am die BMX Bahn anschließen.


----------



## Scott-y (20. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ggf. schließ' ich mich an. Wann seit ihr am Funkturm? 10:30?


Meine Nummer hast du ja ( wenn Empfang ist)


----------



## NightWing77 (20. März 2011)

Morgen..

Also einige radeln ja schon fleißig gleich ab zehn.

Wird sich noch um 11 oder 12 irgendwo getroffen ? WK, Spochtplatz ?


----------



## LocoFanatic (20. März 2011)

tach zusammen.
bin ab Mo/Di in Springe.
Will nicht alleine fahren 
Zeit: flexibel
Strecke: hoch fahren, Trails runter.


----------



## schappi (20. März 2011)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Wie sieht das mit Ladys aus, die liegen ja relativ nah bei einander? Falls es den noch gibt. War schon lange nicht mehr dort.



Ladies mit einer zusätzlichen Gabelung, die runter zur BMX Bahn geht und Ü30 sind die Beiden Trails die legal mit Sprüngen bebaut werden dürfen, wenn die Regelung mit der Landesforst und der Region rechtskräftig ist.
Also Ladies ist OK
Wenn du mehr darüber wissen willst komm zu unserem Stammtisch mit der Landesforst
Stammtisch Freitag 25.3.2011, 19:00 Uhr Bantorfer Höhe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (20. März 2011)

so shappi jetzt hab ich auch mal ne frage obwohl ich sonst ganz gut informiert bin  

zum ladies wird es nur die neue line geben oder bleibt die alte mit dem gap und double etc bestehen? wenn sie bestehen bleibt legal oder illegal?


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2011)

Mann, war das ein geiler Biketag. So langsam wird es Frühling. Traumwetter. Das erste Mal nur mit Windstopperweste und 3/4 behost dieses Jahr  

Wir (Frühschicht 50%) waren heute mit den Wiehenbikern unterwegs. Schöne Tour mit Schmierseifentrail, Rakete, Klo und Farnweg. Der Farnweg ist ziemlich zerbombt. Das wird lustig am 14.5.


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> so shappi jetzt hab ich auch mal ne frage obwohl ich sonst ganz gut informiert bin
> 
> zum ladies wird es nur die neue line geben oder bleibt die alte mit dem gap und double etc bestehen? wenn sie bestehen bleibt legal oder illegal?


Manchmal sollte man nicht so viele Fragen stellen


----------



## Dease (20. März 2011)

@Matzinski: Wiehenbiker? Ich weis nicht mal wo das liegt! 
Aber es war heute wirklich klasse im Wald. Wir haben dann auf dem Rückweg noch die Heisetrburg und die Achterbahn mitgenommen.

Die neue Linie durch den Wald ist durch Baumfällarbeiten ein paar hundert Meter nicht befahrbar und auf einem Stückchen sind genau auf der Linie ganz frisch kleine Tannenbäume geplflanzt worden.


----------



## schappi (20. März 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> so shappi jetzt hab ich auch mal ne frage obwohl ich sonst ganz gut informiert bin
> 
> zum ladies wird es nur die neue line geben oder bleibt die alte mit dem gap und double etc bestehen? wenn sie bestehen bleibt legal oder illegal?



Das Gebiet der Staatsforst endet genau mitten im goßen Double des Ladies only der Absprung ist noch auf dem Gebiet der Staatsforst und die Landung ist schon im Gebiet der Klosterforst Der Graben ist die Grenze. Die Klosterforst konnte sich aber bisher noch nicht dazu bequemen beim Runden Tisch aktiv mitzumachen. Also du springst zukünftig legal ab und landest illegal
Alles klar?

Ich bringe zum Stammtisch eine Deisterkarte mit in dem die ganzen Besitzverhältnisse eingezeichnet sind


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> @Matzinski: Wiehenbiker? Ich weis nicht mal wo das liegt!
> Aber es war heute wirklich klasse im Wald. Wir haben dann auf dem Rückweg noch die Heisetrburg und die Achterbahn mitgenommen.
> 
> Die neue Linie durch den Wald ist durch Baumfällarbeiten ein paar hundert Meter nicht befahrbar und auf einem Stückchen sind genau auf der Linie ganz frisch kleine Tannenbäume geplflanzt worden.


Oups, ich hoffe, ich bin niemand zu nahe getreten. Stimmt, ihr seid die Schaumburger Fraktion. Das ist das Alter.


----------



## Dease (20. März 2011)

Nö, Nö! Geht ja nicht um Fußballvereine.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. März 2011)

wir waren auch mit einer kleinen aber feinen Runde unterwegs. Ich dachte noch "wenn der Nightwing seine Frau dabei hat, gehts gemütlich zu" ha ha, am Ar....  Da hätte ich auch mit Stefan, Samy und Charles fahren können  Dafür war bergab wieder alles in der "richtigen Reihenfolge" 
Hat auf jeden Fall viel Spaß gemacht, gerne mehr davon 
Bei dem Wetter waren sicher 500 Biker aus ganz Deutschland im Moutainbike Mekka Norddeutschlands, und Phillip Gerken war einer davon. Es waren ungefähr 490 DHler und 10 Tourenfahrer unterwegs.


----------



## Torben. (20. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Gebiet der Staatsforst endet genau mitten im goßen Double des Ladies only der Absprung ist noch auf dem Gebiet der Staatsforst und die Landung ist schon im Gebiet der Klosterforst Der Graben ist die Grenze. Die Klosterforst konnte sich aber bisher noch nicht dazu bequemen beim Runden Tisch aktiv mitzumachen. Also du springst zukünftig legal ab und landest illegal
> Alles klar?
> 
> Ich bringe zum Stammtisch eine Deisterkarte mit in dem die ganzen Besitzverhältnisse eingezeichnet sind



ok sollte soweit klar sein ^^  
dann müssen wir uns nochmal einen neuen namen für ladies 2 ausdenken ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (20. März 2011)

dann waren die wohl alle oben bei basche oder haben ausgeschlafen  . rudy und ich waren fast alleine im wald, haben noch zwei bremer dhler eingesammelt also langsam hoch und schell bergab  . war aber auch mal prima nicht anstehen vorm trail.


----------



## Zonerider (21. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Stammtisch Freitag 25.3.2011, 19:00 Uhr Bantorfer Höhe


 
Werden hier Grundlegene Dinge behandelt oder ist dies "nur" ein herrantasten? Habe zur Legalisierung weniger, jedoch zur Umsetzung einige Fragen.


----------



## schappi (21. März 2011)

Es werden Leute von Der Niedersächsischen Staatsforst (die sich sehr für eine Legalisierungslösung eingesetzt haben und mit uns zusammen 2 Strecken auf ihrem Gebiet als legale Bau und Buddelstrecken vorgeschlagen haben) da sein und uns etwas über den Deister aus ihrer Sicht und Wildruhezonen und Schutzgebiete erzählen.
es wird bestimmt anschließend noch die eine oder andere Diskussion um die Ausführung der Strecken geben.

Hier noch einmal für alle die Siutuation:
nach der Rechtsauffassung der Deisterfreunde (die auch vom Amtsgericht Wennigsen bestätigt wurde) handelt es sich bei allen bekannte Bike Trails in Deister um "tatsächlich öffentliche Wege" und deren Befahren ist nach §25 des Niedersächsischen Waldgesetzes erlaubt:
§ 25 Fahren
(1) 1Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
(2) 1Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. 2Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. 3Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.

Das Anlegen von neuen Trails und das Bauen von Sprüngen ist jedoch nicht erlaubt und damit illegal.
Bei den sogenannten legalen Trails die am Runden Tisch bei der Region Hannover besprochen werden handelt es sich um Trails auf denen "Kunstbauten" aus Naturholz und Erde angelegt werden dürfen. Dazu bedarf es einer Genehmigung einer Ausweisung und einer Trägerschaft durch einen Verein für die Trails. wenn hier also über "legale Trails" gesprochen wird, dann handelt es sich um Trails mit künstlichen Sprüngen.


----------



## schappi (21. März 2011)




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wir waren auch mit einer kleinen aber feinen Runde unterwegs. Ich dachte noch "wenn der Nightwing seine Frau dabei hat, gehts gemütlich zu" ha ha, am Ar....  Da hätte ich auch mit Stefan, Samy und Charles fahren können  Dafür war bergab wieder alles in der "richtigen Reihenfolge"
> Hat auf jeden Fall viel Spaß gemacht, gerne mehr davon
> Bei dem Wetter waren sicher 500 Biker aus ganz Deutschland im Moutainbike Mekka Norddeutschlands, und Phillip Gerken war einer davon. Es waren ungefähr 490 DHler und 10 Tourenfahrer unterwegs.


 


firefighter76 schrieb:


> dann waren die wohl alle oben bei basche oder haben ausgeschlafen  . Roudy und ich waren fast alleine im wald, haben noch zwei bremer dhler eingesammelt also langsam hoch und schell bergab  . war aber auch mal prima nicht anstehen vorm trail.


 
Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt 
Fast 4h bei bestem Wetter am Barbie und 3 (in Worten DREI) Mountainbiker getroffen.
Kann die *BILD* wirklich so sehr kanalisieren?
Sollen wir öfter dort schreiben und *BILD*en lassen?
(BILD Kolumne "Biken im Deister" mit Trailempfehlungen fürs Wochenende)


----------



## herkulars (21. März 2011)

> BILD Kolumne "Biken im Deister" mit Trailempfehlungen fürs Wochenende



Dann empfehlen wir aber bitte die, auf denen wir gerade NICHT fahren wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gr0tten0lm (21. März 2011)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> tach zusammen.
> bin ab Mo/Di in Springe.
> Will nicht alleine fahren
> Zeit: flexibel
> Strecke: hoch fahren, Trails runter.


Wenn ich heute/morgen nicht doch noch spontan nach Heidelberg fahren sollte, wär ich morgen dabei.
Suche gerade ne längere Sattelstütze, sonst wirds bei mir wohl hoch schieben.
Aber mit Trail-fahren, haben wir ja gleiches Ziel! Und würden wir dabei zwischendurch für 1-2m den Bodenkontakt verlieren, würd das meine Freude noch mehr steigern.. 
Schreib nachher mal ne PM, wenn ich bescheid weiß.
Wie ists Wetter bei euch?

greetz


----------



## gr0tten0lm (21. März 2011)

Jupi, kann jetzt wieder Beine durchstrecken.. Also kann ich auch hoch fahren. Und ich bleibe im Norden. Also Morgen=Deistertag.
11.45 WK oder 12.15 Annaturm wär ne Idee. Eher kann ich leider nicht, wegen den Zügen.
Hätte aber Bock auf ne längere Runde 3-5 h. Von mir aus auch, bis es Dunkel wird.


----------



## tom de la zett (22. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mann, war das ein geiler Biketag. So langsam wird es Frühling. Traumwetter. Das erste Mal nur mit Windstopperweste und 3/4 behost dieses Jahr
> 
> Wir (Frühschicht 50%) waren heute mit den Wiehenbikern unterwegs. Schöne Tour mit Schmierseifentrail, Rakete, Klo und Farnweg. Der Farnweg ist ziemlich zerbombt. Das wird lustig am 14.5.




oh, wer war denn dabei? Michael? Volker? 
Leider ist mit 9:00 immer noch zu früh, schaffen mittlerweile aber Start um 10.00. 
Wie wärs denn mal um 9:30?


----------



## matzinski (22. März 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> oh, wer war denn dabei? Michael? Volker?
> Leider ist mit 9:00 immer noch zu früh, schaffen mittlerweile aber Start um 10.00.
> Wie wärs denn mal um 9:30?


Es waren die Schaumburger: Barbie_SHG, Scott-y, Dease und Lucky-Luke-03.

Ich bin So meistens ziemlich knapp mit der Zeit. 9:30 bedeutet für mich dann 1/2 Std weniger Biken , also schlecht.


----------



## Hagen3000 (22. März 2011)

So, nachdem ich gerade eine fast schon besorgte Mail von Daniel bekam, dass wir uns nach unserem Ausflug nach Thale am Sonntag noch garnicht gemeldet hätten, nun hier doch noch ein paar Fotos :

http://gallery.me.com/hagen.pfennigstorf/100042

Bis auf ein paar 'marginale' Schäden an (meinem) Bike und (meinem) Trikot war alles super, wenn auch recht schlammig 

Bin bis Donnerstag erstmal beruflich in Süddeutschland, denke man sieht den ein oder anderen dann am Freitag!

reingehauen,
Hagen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. März 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Roudy   lass dich schön feiern und bleib wie du bist


----------



## Hagen3000 (22. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Roudy   lass dich schön feiern und bleib wie du bist



Da schließ ich mich doch direkt mal an lieber Roudy! Alles Gute, Glück und Gesundheit für dich und deine Lieben.


----------



## Phil81 (22. März 2011)

Es wird Frühjahr







Leider war die Strecke nicht so wirklich dolle zu fahren


----------



## Phil81 (22. März 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute Rudy


----------



## tom de la zett (22. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich bin So meistens ziemlich knapp mit der Zeit. 9:30 bedeutet für mich dann 1/2 Std weniger Biken , also schlecht.



...oder ne halbe Stunde länger schlafen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (22. März 2011)

So Feierabend und bevor der Tag rum auch von mir ein 
ganz herzliches, tolles und großartiges 

*Happy Birthday*
Rudy.

Ich hoffe Du hast es schon ordentlich krachen lassen heute,
bis evtl. Fr.


----------



## Hagen3000 (23. März 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Es wird Frühjahr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Top  Warum hast du mich denn da im Dreck rumliegen lassen wenn offensichtlich direkt hinter mir ein Top-Fotograf stand?


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch Roudy   lass dich schön feiern und bleib wie du bist



auch vonr mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Ich hoffe du freust dich auch noch am nächsten Tag darüber...


----------



## Jennfa (23. März 2011)

Da ich SCHON WIEDER krank bin gibt es auch von mir erst heute ein großes *HAPPY BIRTHDAY*!!! Hoffentlich sieht man sich bald wieder im Wald, ansonsten wahrscheinlich Freitag Abend beim Bier ! Viele Grüße von der Bazillenschleuder die diese Woche wohl wieder nicht in den Wald darf !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. März 2011)

Wer hat heute abend Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Trail oder Forstweg ist mir dabei egal


----------



## Hagen3000 (23. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer hat heute abend Lust auf eine kleine Runde? Trail oder Forstweg ist mir dabei egal



Hänge noch auf der Autobahn und werde erst heute Nacht wieder in Hannover sein. Mist, hätte richtig Bock


----------



## matzinski (23. März 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ...oder ne halbe Stunde länger schlafen !


Schlaf wird allgemein überbewertet, vor allen der Sonntagsausschlaf


----------



## gloshabigur (23. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntagsausschlaf



Das Wort kennt der Duden nicht; Wikipedia auch nicht.
Gibt's also nich


----------



## LocoFanatic (23. März 2011)

Alles Gute Roudy.
Bin endlich wirklich in Springe und halbwegs gesund... ach war das schön heute.
Haben zu zweit Grenzweg gesäubert, ist wieder fahrbar.
Was geht die nächsten Tage, besonders Fr ab 1400?
Grüße
Charles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (24. März 2011)

Ey Roudy.... alles Gute nachträglich.....


----------



## Wasserträger (25. März 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

der MBC-Hannover veranstaltet am Sonntag den 27.03. eine Vereinsausfahrt. Treffpunkt ist um 12:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater. Wir wollen so ca. 3 Std. fahren und eine Kaffeepause am Annaturm einlegen. Wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

Grüße un evtl. bis Sonntag


----------



## bastis (25. März 2011)

mahlzeit,

wir wollen nächsten monat mal eine freeride tour in harz planen!

meine frage ist da ja manche von euch ab und an dort unterwegs sind wo man da schön fahren kann!?

lieben gruss basti


----------



## Skyjet (25. März 2011)

wo hast du Teutsch gegesst???


----------



## njoerd (25. März 2011)




----------



## Tobi23 (25. März 2011)

hey leute bin neu hier und habe mal die ein oder andere frage zwecks deister...

wollte morgen in deister fahren war bis lang nur immer im harz und nun meine frage

wie fiende ich die strecken im deister ???

kann mir da einer vill helfen wäre voll cool von euch 

mfg tobi 

zur not auch hier meine handy nummer 01628044287


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gr0tten0lm (25. März 2011)

bastis schrieb:


> mahlzeit,
> 
> wir wollen nächsten monat mal eine freeride tour in harz planen!
> 
> ...


Das passt ja, war gestern aufm Brocken. fettestes Wetter inklusiv.
Hat den Vorteil, dass man sich samt schwerem Gerät vonner Damplok direkt aufn Gipfel bringen lassen kann. Einzelfahrt ist allerdings sehr teuer(17) und es gibt nur Tageskarten für 3(42) und 5 Tage. Dafür gibts es mehrere Bahnhöfe in unterschidlicher Richtung. Bei gutem Timing kann man so 2-3 Mal wieder hoch und jedes Mal 20-50 km + 300-1500hm(zum gröten Teil nach unten) wegmachen. Hab gestern an einem Tag grob 4000 hm und 100 km vernichtet.
Anfang des Jahres war ich in Altenau und Torfhaus. Der wurmberg(Braunlage) soll auch sehr spannend sein, war ich allerdings noch nicht. 
Die schmalen Wanderwege in den Gegenden sind teilweise hart verblockt und schwierig zu fahren und manchmal "offiziell" für MTB verboten. Wenn man allerdings teilweise recht langsam höchstes technisches Niveau mit leichten Trialeinflüssen fahren will, sollte man unbedingt den Magdeburger Weg von Torfhaus aus fahren([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fjWWJKa3UqY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz[/nomedia]). Die Tour M08- Brocken grenzerfahrung von GPS-tour.info(zumindest der Anfang) heisst nicht ohne Grund so(http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73035.html). Auch heiss sind M06-Trails(http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73030.html) und M07- Felsentour(http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73032.html).
Bei diesen Touren muss man allerdings zur Zeit sowohl bisschen Schnee am Anfang wie auch z.T. nicht über- oder unter"geh"bare Bäume in Kauf nehmen. Außerdem sollte man auf manchem weg mit selbst-gebasteltem "Verkehrsschild" sehr freundlich zu den Fussgängern sein.
Um Torfhaus herum ist es  nach meinem Wissen "rechtlich"-entspannter. Da gab es früher auch ein bisschen was gebautes. Flowige Singletrails hat es dort auch rund herum. War noch nicht oft da, wurde mir aber mehrmals von Harzer Bikern als "bestes" Downhill und Singletrail Gebiet des Harzes empfohlen. www.harz-mtb.de hat mir geholfen ein paar konkrete Infos zu bekommen. Wegen teilweise schlechter Beschilderung und Schnee, hätte mir nen Gps-Gerät sehr geholfen.
Sry, viel Text wenig genaues.
Bei dem Magdeburger weg und den 3 gps-tour.info touren, könnte ich bei Interesse noch bischen mehr sagen.
Hier noch ein Schmankerl vom Wurmberg: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i_-bXpa7gY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Nicolai Webisode Pt. 3 - Braunlage[/nomedia].

greetz


----------



## gr0tten0lm (25. März 2011)

Wie ist eigentlich euer Stammtisch in Hinsicht auf die beiden hoffentlich bald legalisierten Trails verlaufen?
Und fährt morgen wer im Deister, wollte eigtl. aufn Brocken, aber bei dem Wetter, wohl lieber Deister als schnnee+regen+frost aufm Brocken.*grrrr*


----------



## Tobi23 (25. März 2011)

hmm schade das mir keiner helfen konnte


----------



## Power-Valve (25. März 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> hmm schade das mir keiner helfen konnte



Funktioniert folgendermassen: Einfach hier mitlesen und wenn einer nen Ride postet, mitfahren. Dann lernst du die Trails kennen. Karten etc. gibt es nicht, Einstiege sind nicht immer leicht zu finden... 

LG
Uwe


----------



## Tobi23 (25. März 2011)

ahhh okey  danke dir..

fahren morgen einfach so mal hin  parken am waldkater


----------



## bastis (26. März 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> Das passt ja, war gestern aufm Brocken. fettestes Wetter inklusiv.
> Hat den Vorteil, dass man sich samt schwerem Gerät vonner Damplok direkt aufn Gipfel bringen lassen kann. Einzelfahrt ist allerdings sehr teuer(17) und es gibt nur Tageskarten für 3(42) und 5 Tage. Dafür gibts es mehrere Bahnhöfe in unterschidlicher Richtung. Bei gutem Timing kann man so 2-3 Mal wieder hoch und jedes Mal 20-50 km + 300-1500hm(zum gröten Teil nach unten) wegmachen. Hab gestern an einem Tag grob 4000 hm und 100 km vernichtet.
> Anfang des Jahres war ich in Altenau und Torfhaus. Der wurmberg(Braunlage) soll auch sehr spannend sein, war ich allerdings noch nicht.
> Die schmalen Wanderwege in den Gegenden sind teilweise hart verblockt und schwierig zu fahren und manchmal "offiziell" für MTB verboten. Wenn man allerdings teilweise recht langsam höchstes technisches Niveau mit leichten Trialeinflüssen fahren will, sollte man unbedingt den Magdeburger Weg von Torfhaus aus fahren(YouTube        - Ridethemountain - Schneidi, Magdeburger Weg, Harz). Die Tour M08- Brocken grenzerfahrung von GPS-tour.info(zumindest der Anfang) heisst nicht ohne Grund so(http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73035.html). Auch heiss sind M06-Trails(http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73030.html) und M07- Felsentour(http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.73032.html).
> ...



das ist schon mal gut zu wissen ich kenne das torfhaus, und da kann man bischen suchen und schauen .. den wurmberg kenne ich auch aber kein bock auf park!
danke erstmal für die infos ..


----------



## sundancer (26. März 2011)

Ich bin morgen gegen 12:00 Uhr am Waldkatwrparkplatz (schwarzes Alutech Keiler). Will den Grabweg fahren. Kann dir dort gern einiges zeigen. Gruß Basti


Tobi23 schrieb:


> hey leute bin neu hier und habe mal die ein oder andere frage zwecks deister...
> 
> wollte morgen in deister fahren war bis lang nur immer im harz und nun meine frage
> 
> ...


----------



## bastis (26. März 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen gegen 12:00 Uhr am Waldkatwrparkplatz (schwarzes Alutech Keiler). Will den Grabweg fahren. Kann dir dort gern einiges zeigen. Gruß Basti



endlich mal raus die hütte ja


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. März 2011)

Wir sind heut auch um 1300 am waldkater und Sonntag um 1200 am spochtplatz in Basche


----------



## Tobi23 (26. März 2011)

ahh okey  vill kann man sich ja dort treffen ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gr0tten0lm (26. März 2011)

********!!
Meine code4 hat nen kolbenklemmer..
Hab sie noch nicht wieder fit bekommen. Hab meinen Zug verpasst und Bremse immernoch nicht einsetzbar.*grrr*
Bin wohl 1330 WK. Werde euch suchen. Falls ich euch nicht finde, fahr ich barbi3gr4b. Wenn ihr jemand mit nem schwarzem Radon-AM-Fully begegnet, könnt iht gerne rufen, falls ich euch übersehe. 
Pause beim Annaturm?

greetz


----------



## zoomie (26. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir sind heut auch um 1300 am waldkater und Sonntag um 1200 am spochtplatz in Basche



Jepp 

@tobi23  Kannst gerne mit uns mit


----------



## Tobi23 (26. März 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Jepp
> 
> @tobi23  Kannst gerne mit uns mit




das hört sich nett an  zwei freunde von mir kommen auch noch wollte ja zu dritt... nur 1300 schaffen wa nicht ganz wird denke ich mal 1330  düst ihr sofortlos oder wartet ihr noch bissl aufn parkplatz


----------



## zoomie (26. März 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> das hört sich nett an  zwei freunde von mir kommen auch noch wollte ja zu dritt... nur 1300 schaffen wa nicht ganz wird denke ich mal 1330  düst ihr sofortlos oder wartet ihr noch bissl aufn parkplatz



Hey - wir sind niemals 'NETT'  !!!!!!!


----------



## Tobi23 (26. März 2011)

ok danke ;-)


----------



## janisj (26. März 2011)

falls mein Russel erlaubt werde ich Morgen (WK) BarbieGrab vorsichtig schreddern und neue Kicker einlernen. 
jj


----------



## sundancer (26. März 2011)

Zur Info an alle, die heute ab Waldkater starten wollen und mit dem Auto anreisen: Der Parkplatz ist wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt.
Also sucht euch rechtzeitig nen Parkplatz.
Gruß Basti


----------



## gloshabigur (26. März 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> ... fahr ich barbi3gr4b.  ...



Bereich Barbie war heute gesperrt. Baumfäll-Arbeiten.


----------



## janisj (26. März 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Zur Info an alle, die heute ab Waldkater starten wollen und mit dem Auto anreisen: Der Parkplatz ist wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt.
> Also sucht euch rechtzeitig nen Parkplatz.
> Gruß Basti


Hoffentlich wird da nicht danach eins  ala "2 Eur Stunde"  + Abkassiererin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sonntag um 1200 am spochtplatz in Basche



Da simmer dabeiiii


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (26. März 2011)

Verschenke :

CASCO BMX- Dirt Helm "Skiller" / schwarz / Gr. L = 58-62
K E I N Sturz ! Etwa 3 Jahre alt / <= 15 Touren /Zur Abholung 

Bei Interesse : PN


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. März 2011)

Der gestrige Abend war sehr schön und aufschlussreich. Ich hab selten einen so entspannten Förster gesehn und als eingeborener Deisterfeund fand ich die Wirtschafts- und Geschichtsfakten sehr interessant. Ich bin eben Einer, der auch immer wieder an den Infotafeln an der Halde stehen bleibt, und sich gerne an den geilsten Abenteuerspielplatz ever erinnert. 
Vielen Dank an Alle, die unermüdlich an diesem Konsens zur Verbesserung der Bikesituation m Deister arbeiten.


----------



## Tobi23 (26. März 2011)

hi soooo erster tag heute im deister ... war sehr cool paar neue nette leute getroffen grottenolm sehr netter typ und sundancer auch sehr netter genosse...

also hätte gedacht bin mehr im arsch aber das geht alles noch  
war echt cool heute waren zwra erst um 3 da aber hat gereicht

jetzt brauch ich nur noch nen eigendes FR Bike und dann gehts richtig ab muhahaha


----------



## stefan64 (26. März 2011)

Ist morgen eigentlich Frühschicht?


----------



## Jennfa (26. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Der gestrige Abend war sehr schön und aufschlussreich. Ich hab selten einen so entspannten Förster gesehn und als eingeborener Deisterfeund fand ich die Wirtschafts- und Geschichtsfakten sehr interessant. Ich bin eben Einer, der auch immer wieder an den Infotafeln an der Halde stehen bleibt, und sich gerne an den geilsten Abenteuerspielplatz ever erinnert.
> Vielen Dank an Alle, die unermüdlich an diesem Konsens zur Verbesserung der Bikesituation m Deister arbeiten.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (26. März 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ist morgen eigentlich Frühschicht?



Yo!  09:00


----------



## stefan64 (26. März 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Yo!  09:00



Alles klar.
Dann bis um 9:00 MESZ


----------



## exto (26. März 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Dann bis um 9:00 ME*S*Z



schöööön dran denken


----------



## Tobi23 (26. März 2011)

uhren stellen ;-)


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (26. März 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> Dann bis um 9:00 MESZ


ich guck mal 8:15h übern Zaun...


----------



## gr0tten0lm (26. März 2011)

Übe mich mal im kurz fassen:
FETTESTEN DANK fürs mitnehmen und Vorfahren!!! 
DICKEN RESPEKT für Strecke/n und Skills euererseits. Zuschauen hat schon Spass gemacht.
gerade wieder heimgekommen. Hab als die anderen aufgehört haben, nochmal Grenzweg + Barbie drangehängt. 5 Stunden Deister = bester Biketag bis jetzt!

Bis Morgen!


----------



## Skyjet (26. März 2011)

@ Frühschicht....kommt ihr am Sportplatz Basche vorbei? wenn ja, wann?

gruß


----------



## matzinski (27. März 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ist morgen eigentlich Frühschicht?


aber siescher doch



Skyjet schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht....kommt ihr am Sportplatz Basche vorbei? wenn ja, wann?
> 
> gruß


es gibt noch keinen Plan. Klingel ab 9:00 einfach mal durch


----------



## Skyjet (27. März 2011)

Alles klar, melde mich um 0900 telefonisch


----------



## flow0923 (27. März 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Wenni ch zum Sportplatz in Basche will, wo muss ich dann aussteigen wenn ich mit der S-Bahn komme bzw. was ist der kürzeste Weg?

Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (27. März 2011)

moin...bhf barsinghausen


----------



## flow0923 (27. März 2011)

Besten Dank!Das sollte machbar sein


----------



## schappi (27. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Der gestrige Abend war sehr schön und aufschlussreich. Ich hab selten einen so entspannten Förster gesehn und als eingeborener Deisterfeund fand ich die Wirtschafts- und Geschichtsfakten sehr interessant. Ich bin eben Einer, der auch immer wieder an den Infotafeln an der Halde stehen bleibt, und sich gerne an den geilsten Abenteuerspielplatz ever erinnert.
> Vielen Dank an Alle, die unermüdlich an diesem Konsens zur Verbesserung der Bikesituation m Deister arbeiten.



Hallo Homer, Hallo Leute,
Habe FN eine fette Dankes-Mail mit Kopie an seinen Chef geschickt, Ich hoffe mal das war in Eurem Sinne. Mir hat sein Vortrag auch sehr gut gefallen.

Ich bleibe mit Ihm in Kontakt wegen der Veranstaltung: Gemeinsame Waldbegehung und Tour durch den Deister zusammen mit dem Förster.
Ich schätze das wird so Mai/ Juni bis wir einen Termin gefunden haben. Ich werde den Termin und den Treffpunkt dann wieder hier im Forum posten.

Ich glaube auch, daß wir am Freitag sehr viel zu Verbesserung des Ansehens der Bike beigetragen haben und sein Weltbild sich auch etwas geändert hat
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## zoomie (27. März 2011)

Danke Schappi und an alle, die sich da mit so viel Elan reinhängen!


----------



## exto (27. März 2011)

Hach, was'n schicker Tag 

Guter grip heute, deshalb war's der perfekte Tag für die kniffligeren Sachen:

Schiebedach - Dornröschen - Heisterburg - Steinbruch - Rakete

Genau die richtige Dosis für ne schöne Frühlingstour.


----------



## Hagen3000 (27. März 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Homer, Hallo Leute,
> Habe FN eine fette Dankes-Mail mit Kopie an seinen Chef geschickt, Ich hoffe mal das war in Eurem Sinne. Mir hat sein Vortrag auch sehr gut gefallen.
> 
> Ich bleibe mit Ihm in Kontakt wegen der Veranstaltung: Gemeinsame Waldbegehung und Tour durch den Deister zusammen mit dem Förster.
> ...



Jau, fand den Vortrag auch gut am Freitag. Der gute Mann hat für mich das Ansehen seiner Zunft mächtig aufpoliert - dürfte bzw. müsste also quasi auf Gegenseitigkeit beruhen das Ganze


----------



## Hagen3000 (27. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hach, was'n schicker Tag
> 
> Guter grip heute, deshalb war's der perfekte Tag für die kniffligeren Sachen:
> 
> ...



Dem ist fast nix hinzuzufügen ausser vielleicht: Danke für den Pumpservice  Ein Traum - hatte was von Boxenstopp


----------



## Downhillfaller (27. März 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hach, was'n schicker Tag
> 
> Guter grip heute, deshalb war's der perfekte Tag für die kniffligeren Sachen:
> 
> ...



@exto, wir waren heute in deinem Revier  Im Wiehen hat sich ja richtig trailtechnisch was getan 
Wir kommen wieder.


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (27. März 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte eine DT EX500 Felge in nagelneu anzubieten.32L. Für 50 Euro in Kolenfeld abzuholen. Bei Interesse melden.
Gruß
DDM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (27. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Dem ist fast nix hinzuzufügen ausser vielleicht: Danke für den Pumpservice  Ein Traum - hatte was von Boxenstopp



Jetzt mußte aber auch dazu sagen, dass Exto schön faul in der Sonne lag während Du gepumpt hast und plötzlich feststellt, dass es ihn auch erwischt hat. 
War echt klasse heute, hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Phil81 (27. März 2011)

@Hagen Kauf dir nen Vernünftigen Reifen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (27. März 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Hagen Kauf dir nen Vernünftigen Reifen



Pssst, heikles Thema!


----------



## Skyjet (28. März 2011)

...


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Pssst, heikles Thema!



allerdings  Nachdem ich mir nach dem Heisterburg-Platten mit Phil vor zwei Wochen auch hinten die Queen aufgezogen habe, hatte ich gestern an EXAKT der gleichen Stelle wieder nen Platten. Exto übrigens auch. Es drängt sich also der Verdacht auf, dass sich oben auf dem "Achterbahnumfahrungsstück" ziemlich gegen Ende eine SEHR reifenfeindliche Wurzel befindet...  Echt total strange, da wir im Deister ja eigentlich genug Wurzeln haben und ich da sonst nie Probleme hatte


----------



## Phil81 (28. März 2011)

Man kann halt keine Queen mit 1,5 Bar fahren

Bin noch die ganze Woche raus Mittwoch wid leider nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (28. März 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Man kann halt keine Queen mit 1,5 Bar fahren
> 
> Bin noch die ganze Woche raus Mittwoch wid leider nichts



schade mit Mittwoch  Dann weiterhin gute Besserung und Achtung vor tieffliegenden Motion Control-Einheiten


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. März 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> allerdings  Nachdem ich mir nach dem Heisterburg-Platten mit Phil vor zwei Wochen auch hinten die Queen aufgezogen habe, hatte ich gestern an EXAKT der gleichen Stelle wieder nen Platten. Exto übrigens auch. Es drängt sich also der Verdacht auf, dass sich oben auf dem "Achterbahnumfahrungsstück" ziemlich gegen Ende eine SEHR reifenfeindliche Wurzel befindet... Echt total strange, da wir im Deister ja eigentlich genug Wurzeln haben und ich da sonst nie Probleme hatte


 
--- Nägel ---?



Hagen3000 schrieb:


> schade mit Mittwoch  Dann weiterhin gute Besserung und Achtung vor tieffliegenden Motion Control-Einheiten


 
uncontrolled motions => Ab zum Service


----------



## herkulars (28. März 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> --- Nägel ---?



Unwahrscheinlich. Es kamen noch vier Leute hinterher, die alle keine Luftverluste hatten. Die Schläuche zeigten auch ganz eindeutig Durchschlagspuren.


----------



## matzinski (28. März 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> @Hagen Kauf dir nen Vernünftigen Reifen


... manchmal hilft auch die Anpassung des Luftdrucks an das Fahrergewicht


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... manchmal hilft auch die Anpassung des Luftdrucks an das Fahrergewicht



danke für den Tipp, hatte es bisher genau umgekehrt versucht


----------



## exto (28. März 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... manchmal hilft auch die Anpassung des Luftdrucks an das Fahrergewicht



Wat soll dat denn heißen? Pass bloß auf du!!!


----------



## Scott-y (28. März 2011)

Das mit der ,,Anpassung " machen die Jungs ja .... beiden ging die Luft aus...


----------



## Phil81 (29. März 2011)

Jemand ne Ahnung wo man in Hannover Buchsen für nen Dämpfer von 8mm auf 10mm aufbohren kann?


----------



## lakekeman (29. März 2011)

Wenn du die 22,2mmx10mm Teile (wie vom 901) brauchst, davon hab ich noch 2 rumliegen.


----------



## Phil81 (29. März 2011)

Hat sich schon erledigt da der Testdämpfer leider defekt ist. Also einmal zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (29. März 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wo man in Hannover Buchsen für nen Dämpfer von 8mm auf 10mm aufbohren kann?



bei mir in der werkstatt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. März 2011)

Heut abend 1930 SpB ?


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. März 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heut abend 1930 SpB ?



Jau, wie besprochen! Chris kommt auch


----------



## Tobi23 (30. März 2011)

kennt jemand nen ralf oder wie der heißt??? er arbeitet bei Fluid24 und fährt nen blaues 901 ?? lightvil oder wie das heißt???

vill is er ja auch hier im forum und ließt das...

du warst mal bei uns auf der firma in Bokeloh... wolltest doch noch mal rum schauen

mfg tobi


----------



## firefighter76 (30. März 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> kennt jemand nen ralf oder wie der heißt??? er arbeitet bei Fluid24 und fährt nen blaues 901 ?? lightvil oder wie das heißt???
> 
> vill is er ja auch hier im forum und ließt das...
> 
> ...



Das heißt LITEVILLE du banause


----------



## Tobi23 (30. März 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Das heißt LITEVILLE du banause




SORRRY  aber man wusste ja was gemeint is


----------



## Power-Valve (30. März 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> SORRRY  aber man wusste ja was gemeint is



leitwill! ...nee, nee... Rahmen zu Preisen wo andere ganze Raeder kaufen ;-)


----------



## zoomie (31. März 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> leitwill! ...nee, nee... Rahmen zu Preisen wo andere ganze Raeder kaufen ;-)


----------



## schappi (31. März 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Das heißt LITEVILLE du banause


LITEVILLE?
Sind das diese überteuerten Zahnarzt- Bikes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (31. März 2011)

Jeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnaaaaaaa.....alles, alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag...

weißt ja, was der Mann nicht in der Birne hat, hat er anderswo....


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. März 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> leitwill! ...nee, nee... Rahmen zu Preisen wo andere ganze Raeder kaufen ;-)



wer will schon Schluchtenräder von der Stange r


----------



## Power-Valve (31. März 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wer will schon Schluchtenräder von der Stange r



Wir Schluchtenradler zahlen ja nur ein umfangreiches Teilepaket, den Rahmen gibt es umsonst dazu... Und das Paket ist immer noch guenstig...


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. März 2011)

Irgendwie komisch, wie wenig Verständnis sich Schluchti- und Leidwill-Fahrer entgegenbringen - wo sie doch alle beide Ewigkeiten auf ihre Räder warten mussten


----------



## Dease (31. März 2011)

Hey Darkwing, wo ich gerade so Deine Signatur lese: Wir waren letzten Sonntag bei Euch untewegs und haben einige von Euren angelegten Trails ausprobiert. Klasse Trails dabei, aber auch verdammt Steil berghoch.


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. März 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Hey Darkwing, wo ich gerade so Deine Signatur lese: Wir waren letzten Sonntag bei Euch untewegs und haben einige von Euren angelegten Trails ausprobiert. Klasse Trails dabei, aber auch verdammt Steil berghoch.



aber verdammt steil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. März 2011)

Die sind nicht von uns angelegt, das sind genau wie im Deister alles Wanderwege mit Jahrhunderte alter Tradition


----------



## gr0tten0lm (31. März 2011)

nachdem ich die woche mehrmals bei euch am Berg war, hat sich meine Sprungtechn schon wieder verbessert. Jetzt bin ich von -3 auf -2 aufgestiegen. 
Nochmal vielen Dank vorallem für die Inspiration durchs Vormachen! Ohne letztes WE hätte ich mich einige Sachen nciht getraut.


----------



## Hagen3000 (31. März 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Die sind nicht von uns angelegt, das sind genau wie im Deister alles Wanderwege mit Jahrhunderte alter Tradition


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. April 2011)

Ich muß zwar am Wochenende malochen, bin aber morgen wohl von 12-16 Uhr in der Nähe des Grabes unterwegs und am Sonntag von 12-17 Uhr nehm ich Teerweg und Rakete.
Man sieht sich!


----------



## zoomie (1. April 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> nachdem ich die woche mehrmals bei euch am Berg war, hat sich meine Sprungtechn schon wieder verbessert. Jetzt bin ich von -3 auf -2 aufgestiegen.
> Nochmal vielen Dank vorallem für die Inspiration durchs Vormachen! Ohne letztes WE hätte ich mich einige Sachen nciht getraut.



  Hast Du Dich dabei von jemanden, der's kann, korrigieren lassen ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. April 2011)

Fährt heut noch jemand?


----------



## MichiP (1. April 2011)

Moin,

Liteville kommt in den Deister  klick mich bzw. klick mich 

Kohletechnisch nicht meine Liga. Zufällig aber mal eine halbe Stunde zuschauen würde ich vielleicht Weiß jemand wo genau geübt wird?


----------



## Barbie SHG (1. April 2011)

Falls noch jemand spontan Interesse hat:
Wir fahren Morgen von Minden über Porta W. die Hügelkette entlang der A2 bis zur Pagenburg von dort bis Lindhorst.
Gemütliches Tourentempo ist angesagt. Einkehr ist auf dem Klippenturm geplant.
Anreise per Bahn nach Minden.


----------



## exto (1. April 2011)

Wow, der Schaumburger Frühjahrsklassiker  

Ich hab morgen leider keine Zeit, sonst würd ich gern mal wieder mitkommen...


----------



## Downhillfaller (1. April 2011)

letzte Woche waren wir ja auch vor deiner Haustür 
Und da uns NRW so gut gefällt, kommen wir gleich nochmal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (1. April 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> ... über Porta W. die Hügelkette entlang der A2 bis zur Pagenburg ...  ... Einkehr ist *auf dem Klippenturm* geplant...


wenn Ihr dort ein paar alte Männer auf MTBs treffen solltet (und damit meine ich nicht die, die Ihr seht, wenn Ihr in den Spiegel schaut...), grüßt mal schön von mir. Das sind Papa Schlumpf und seine Süntelbiker.

Ich bin aber nicht dabei, bei mir steht Grundlage  auf dem Stundenplan (200km Strasse )


----------



## Tobi23 (2. April 2011)

HEY WO KANN MAN SICH DENN FÜR DIESE aktion da  anmelden?? hätte da wohl interesse


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. April 2011)

welche Aktion ? 200km Strasse mit Madeba oder mit uns von Minden/Porta entlang der A2 Richtung Hannover ? Wir steigen in Lindhorst ein.
Wenn du diese Aktion meinst, steig ganz vorne in den Zug.

Wir fahren mit der S-Bahn:
Hannover Hbf
Sa, 02.04.11 	ab 	09:28  pünktlich 	0:55 	0 	S 	
Minden(Westf) 	Sa, 02.04.11 	an 	10:23  
Bahnhof/Haltestelle  	Datum 	Zeit 	Gleis 	Produkte 	 
Hannover Hbf 	Sa, 02.04.11 	ab 	09:28 pünktlich 	2 	S 1 	S-Bahn Richtung: Minden(Westf)
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich
Hannover-Nordstadt 	  	ab 	09:31 pünktlich 	1
Hannover-Leinhausen 	  	ab 	09:34 pünktlich 	1
Letter 	  	ab 	09:37 pünktlich 	1
Seelze 	  	ab 	09:40 pünktlich 	1
Dedensen-Gümmer 	  	ab 	09:44 pünktlich 	1
Wunstorf 	  	ab 	09:48 pünktlich 	7
Haste 	  	ab 	09:58 pünktlich 	3
Lindhorst(Schaumb-Lippe) 	  	ab 	10:03 pünktlich 	1
Stadthagen 	  	ab 	10:07 pünktlich 	2
Kirchhorsten 	  	ab 	10:11 pünktlich 	2
Bückeburg 	  	ab 	10:16 pünktlich 	3
Minden(Westf) 	Sa, 02.04.11 	an 	10:23


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. April 2011)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Liteville kommt in den Deister  klick mich bzw. klick mich
> 
> Kohletechnisch nicht meine Liga. Zufällig aber mal eine halbe Stunde zuschauen würde ich vielleicht Weiß jemand wo genau geübt wird?



ah, das hat die Werbung beim Treffen im Harz letztes Jahr wohl gefruchtet


----------



## Madeba (2. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ...Frühjahrsklassiker...


apropos...

wann steht die Kanal-E1-Vlotho-Runde auf dem Kalender ?


----------



## Zonerider (2. April 2011)

Kurze Zwischenfrage an die Deisterreiter bzgl. Reifen. 

War gestern mal Testweise mit Nobby Nics unterwegs und 
hatte arge Probs. in Kurven bei hoher Feuchtigkeit/Wurzeln. 

Welchen Reifen fahrt ihr bei solch einem Wetter wie gestern/die letzten
3-5 Tage? Oder anders gefragt, welche Reifen-Kombi hat sich bei euch bewährt?


----------



## janisj (2. April 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage an die Deisterreiter bzgl. Reifen.
> 
> War gestern mal Testweise mit Nobby Nics unterwegs und
> hatte arge Probs. in Kurven bei hoher Feuchtigkeit/Wurzeln.
> ...



Ich fahre Muddy Mary2.3 - >ein guter Allrounder. Für fettere Sachen-> Kaiser&Co

Werde Heute auch so um 12 Barbie besuchen.


----------



## lakekeman (2. April 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage an die Deisterreiter bzgl. Reifen.
> 
> War gestern mal Testweise mit Nobby Nics unterwegs und
> hatte arge Probs. in Kurven bei hoher Feuchtigkeit/Wurzeln.
> ...



VR: Muddy Mary 2,35 oder Rubber Queen 2,4
HR: Fat Albert 2,4 oder Ardent 2,4

sind sicherliche sehr gute Kombinationen, die auch bei Nässe/tiefen Böden noch sehr gut funktionieren. Klar gibt es speziellere Nass/Matschreifen, das geht dann aber extrem auf Kosten der Allroundeigenschaften.


----------



## Zonerider (2. April 2011)

Vielen Dank.

Hat jemand angefahrene Reifen in den folgenden Kombis rum liegen/ zu verkaufen?

VR - MM 2.35 oder RQ 2.4
HR - FA 2.4 oder MA 2.4

Will grad los in the Wood, könnt man sich ja treffen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (2. April 2011)

@ Frühschicht...seid ihr morgen unterwegs? Wenn ja, wann und wo?


----------



## tweetygogo (2. April 2011)

Achtung, Der therweg im Deister ist komplett kaputt


----------



## stefan64 (2. April 2011)

skyjet schrieb:


> @ frühschicht...seid ihr morgen unterwegs? Wenn ja, wann und wo?



9:00 bb, 10:15 wk


----------



## matzinski (2. April 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 9:00 bb, 10:15 wk


Termine, Termine, ... 10:45 müssen wir auch noch an der Laube sein wegen Uli  na ja, wird schon,


----------



## gr0tten0lm (3. April 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich dabei von jemanden, der's kann, korrigieren lassen ?


mehr oder weniger... 
Learning by watching und trial 'n' error war da mehr die Devise. Zum Glück trifft man bei euch im Wald öfter wieder Leute die sehr gut mit der alten Tradition des Radwanderns  vertraut sind und auch gerne ihre Tugenden lehren, oder zumindest durch Vormachen erfahrbar machen.
In dem Sinne bis morgen! 
Stappfe morgen von 13 -18/19 mit nem guten Freund durch euer Gebiet. Mal sehn,wo man auf wen man so trifft..


----------



## Skyjet (3. April 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> 9:00 bb, 10:15 wk[/QUOT
> 
> 
> jut..bin um 1015 am wk...bis spâter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. April 2011)

Wer fährt heute noch um 1200 vom spochtplatz Basche aus? Das Wetter soll ja nich so dolle sein


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt heute noch um 1200 vom spochtplatz Basche aus? Das Wetter soll ja nich so dolle sein



joar, werde entweder um 12h oder vielleicht auch erst um 13h da sein. Wojtek, Chris und Flo hatten auch Interesse bekundet! Sehen uns dann so oder so irgendwie denke ich mal


----------



## Darkwing Duck (3. April 2011)

Wäre auch dabei. Ich kann aber leider nur bis ca. 15 Uhr.


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. April 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei. Ich kann aber leider nur bis ca. 15 Uhr.



Jau, behalt mal dein Handy im Auge falls ich es nicht bis 12h schaffe!


----------



## zoomie (3. April 2011)

Hier schüttet es grad wie aus Eimern..


----------



## Darkwing Duck (3. April 2011)

Laut Regenradar sollte das um 12 vorbeigezogen sein 

Planänderung, Hagen und ich starten doch vom Waldkater.


----------



## zoomie (3. April 2011)

Ich bin raus für heute und stelle mich an, ganz Mädchen..


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. April 2011)

Der Schönwetterfahrer ist bei mir durchgekommen 

Ich bin auch raus.....


----------



## NightWing77 (3. April 2011)

Ich wollte zwar auch gerne kommen aber 
1 : Es regnet !! Nicht war zoomi 
und 2 : brauch mein Aquarium ne totale auffrisch kur und das dauert


----------



## bastis (3. April 2011)

hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eventuell eine ahnung wo ich einen kurzen käfig für ein xt shadow einzeln bekomme?

gruss basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (3. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Termine, Termine, ... 10:45 müssen wir auch noch an der Laube sein wegen Uli  na ja, wird schon,



knapp verpasst. Hab Hitzi am Grab noch getroffen. Und außerdem,du wolltest mir noch den Bäcker vermitteln !


----------



## zoomie (3. April 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ich wollte zwar auch gerne kommen aber
> 1 : Es regnet !! Nicht war zoomi
> 
> Andi, gar kein Problem.. Biste halt Mädchen 3


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. April 2011)

Schön das ich mich doch noch aufgerafft habe. wenn man erstmal richtig durch  und dreckig ist, merkt man gar nix mehr. man darf nur keine pause machen. bisschen smart repair aufm teer, bisschen fahren auf rakete und schon ist der sonntag nicht sinnlos vertrödelt.


----------



## Deistertommy (3. April 2011)

So, vinc.vega und ich waren heute mal im Westdeister unterwegs, den ich eigentlich gar nicht kannte. Aufgrund des voran gegangenen Regens habe wir uns die Trails mehr oder weniger erspart. Wir hatten Riesenglück mit dem Wetter und sin von 12-15:20Uhr ausschließlich von unten nass geworden.

Natürlich hatten wir gehofft, Homer und zoomie irgendwo zu treffen, aber zumindest Conny hat ja wohl gekniffen!


----------



## zoomie (3. April 2011)

Deistertommy schrieb:


> So, vinc.vega und ich waren heute mal im Westdeister unterwegs, den ich eigentlich gar nicht kannte. Aufgrund des voran gegangenen Regens habe wir uns die Trails mehr oder weniger erspart. Wir hatten Riesenglück mit dem Wetter und sin von 12-15:20Uhr ausschließlich von unten nass geworden.
> 
> Natürlich hatten wir gehofft, Homer und zoomie irgendwo zu treffen, aber zumindest Conny hat ja wohl gekniffen!



Totaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal. Bin auch ganz unzufrieden so warm und trocken auf'm Sofa


----------



## matzinski (3. April 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> knapp verpasst. Hab Hitzi am Grab noch getroffen. Und außerdem,du wolltest mir noch den Bäcker vermitteln !


Der Bäcker ist in Hemmingen auf dem Rathausplatz. Sonntags hat der den ganzen Tag auf. Leider erst ab 8:00. Wenn du die Brötchen nur zu Hause abliefern musst, kannst du es pünktlich zur Frühschicht schaffen. Wenn du allerdings erst noch selbst frühstücken willst, dann nicht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. April 2011)

Moritz, deine Kiste hat es in die High Society des IBC geschafft!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8172952&postcount=3334


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. April 2011)

Ist heute Abend jemand unterwegs? Ich könnte ab 1915 spb oder 1930 wk


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ist heute Abend jemand unterwegs? Ich könnte ab 1915 spb oder 1930 wk



Bin raus diese Woche. Böser Magen-Darm-Infekt mit Vollausstatung  Zum Wochenende bin ich aber hoffentlich wieder fit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. April 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> apropos...
> 
> wann steht die Kanal-E1-Vlotho-Runde auf dem Kalender ?



Hmmm...

etwas schwierig mit der Terminplanung und dem etwas schleppenden Formaufbau 

Aber wat mut, dat mut.

Also: 

Edit sagt: Siehe #1514


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> etwas schwierig mit der Terminplanung und dem etwas schleppenden Formaufbau
> 
> ...



am 14.5. ist doch schon ein anderes Spektakel mit Grillen und Bier und Spaß und so...


----------



## exto (5. April 2011)

Ach du sch...  Das hatte ich grad nicht auf'm Schirm...

Dann auf jeden ein anderer Termin für die Lipperland - Vuelta...

Also, neuer Versuch:



Lipperland - Vuelta
Samstag 07.05.11
Start: 00:01 Uhr vor meiner Haustür
(Adresse gibt's für Interessenten per PN)​


Streckenverlauf: Bad Oeynhausen - Minden (Weserradweg/Asphalt) - Haste (Mittellandkanal/Schotter) - Bad Nenndorf - Springe - Hameln - Extertal - Lemgo (alles E1) - Bad Oeynhausen (Straße). Länge ist so um 200 km/2500hm. Tempo ist moderat . 

Wenn Interesse besteht, gern mit anschließendem Fleisch- und Bierkonsum bei mir im Garten...


----------



## zoomie (5. April 2011)

homer_simplon schrieb:


> am 14.5. Ist doch schon ein anderes spektakel mit grillen und bier und spaß und so...


 


g e n a u     !!!


----------



## Madeba (5. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> am 14.5. ist doch schon ein anderes Spektakel mit Grillen und Bier und Spaß und so...





exto schrieb:


> Ach du sch...  Das hatte ich grad nicht auf'm Schirm...
> 
> Dann auf jeden ein anderer Termin für die Lipperland - Vuelta...



kannst doch beides miteinander verbinden...


----------



## tom de la zett (5. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ach du sch...  Das hatte ich grad nicht auf'm Schirm...
> 
> Dann auf jeden ein anderer Termin für die Lipperland - Vuelta...
> 
> ...



Nit schlecht, Heimatrunde. Und man wäre zum Frühstück wieder daheim  Aber zur Startzeit schlaf ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (6. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ach du sch...  Das hatte ich grad nicht auf'm Schirm...
> 
> Dann auf jeden ein anderer Termin für die Lipperland - Vuelta...
> 
> ...




Ist das die Tour über die wir gesprochen haben ?
Ist plötzlich nen bißchen länger als so 140 km oder
00:01 bei Dir, gehts dann sofort los oder wie ist der Ablauf ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. April 2011)

Ist denn heute Abend jemand für ne runde zu haben ?


----------



## gloshabigur (6. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ist denn heute Abend jemand für ne runde zu haben ?



Wann und wo willst Du starten?
Kann heute Abend wirklich gut etwas "Auslauf" gebrauchen.


----------



## Madeba (6. April 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> ...00:01 bei Dir, gehts dann sofort los oder wie ist der Ablauf ?


vor dem Start erstmal warmfahren und danach auf geistige Zurechnungsfähigkeit überprüfen. Zurechnungsfähige dürfen nicht mitfahren.


----------



## chris2305 (6. April 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> vor dem Start erstmal warmfahren und danach auf geistige Zurechnungsfähigkeit überprüfen. Zurechnungsfähige dürfen nicht mitfahren.



Na, dann ist die Zahl derer, die mitfahren könnten, hier aber sehr hoch


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. April 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Wann und wo willst Du starten?
> Kann heute Abend wirklich gut etwas "Auslauf" gebrauchen.



Entweder 1900 spochtplatz Basche oder 1915 waldkater


----------



## gloshabigur (6. April 2011)

19:15 Waldkater passt !
Ist ein richtig guter Grund, heute zeitig zu gehen


----------



## exto (6. April 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ist das die Tour über die wir gesprochen haben ?
> Ist plötzlich nen bißchen länger als so 140 km oder
> 00:01 bei Dir, gehts dann sofort los oder wie ist der Ablauf ?



Die, über die wir gesprochen hatten, endet in Hameln. Bei der hier wird's da erst so richtig interessant 

Man kann sich natürlich n bisschen früher treffen, aber ab 00:01h wird gerollt...

Ach übrigens: Singlespeeders are welcome! 

Einen hab ich noch zum Thema "zurechnungsfähig": 24.06. - 03.07. : E1 Extended Version. Abfahrt in Haste, Richtung Süden mit Minimalgepäck. Übernachtung in Hütten oder unter den Sternen. Ziel so in der Gegend um Frankfurt, denke ich. Rückfahrt per Zug. 

Jemand Lust? 

Sören, da ist noch ne Rechnung mit deinem Sattel offen...


----------



## Tobi23 (6. April 2011)

sooo heute mal wieder nee kleine runde am sportplatz mit neuen und sehr netten kolegen war echt geil....


schöne abfahrt alles richtig geil


----------



## taxifolia (7. April 2011)

Hier der neuesete Bericht der DLZ, zur Abwechslung mal objektiv.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. April 2011)

Wirklich einmal ein vernünftig recherchierter und objektiv geschriebener Artikel!
Unser Model und unsere Arbeit aller Beteiligten im Deister spricht sich langsam deutschlandweit rum. 
Gestern haben sich Biker vom Bodensee bei mir gemeldet, die eine ähnliche Situation wie wir haben und unsere Erfahrungen am Runden Tisch und über das Vorgehen zur Legalisierung von FR Trails abfragen und von uns mit Tips, wie man die Sache anfangen kann, unterstützt werden möchten.


----------



## njoerd (7. April 2011)




----------



## Surfjunk (7. April 2011)

Klasse Nummer, super das es bei euch da so vorangeht!


----------



## bastis (7. April 2011)

super sache..


----------



## exto (7. April 2011)

Zitat: "Da die Landesforsten jedoch auch - *im Gegensatz zu privaten Waldbesitzern oder -pächtern - im Interesse der Bürger*..."

AUA !!!

Der hat gesessen...


----------



## gr0tten0lm (7. April 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> sooo heute mal wieder nee kleine runde am sportplatz mit neuen und sehr netten kolegen war echt geil....
> 
> 
> schöne abfahrt alles richtig geil


schade, war gestern spontan auch im Deister. Hatte kein Inet unterwegs, da wusste ich nicht dass auch andere Leute unterwegs waren.. 
Dafür weiß ich jetzt, warum man nen FF-Helm trägt..
Sonntag und Montag bei scheiss wetter "sauber" gefahren. Dann gestern, wetter geil und Boden recht trocken, am ende vom Grab übermütig zu weit geflogen. Nach nem Kicker nicht wie geplant auf dem Hügel sondern inner Schräge gelandet. Erst viel zu viel rückenlage gehabt und dass dann in Schwung nach vorne umgesetzt. Und dann die klassische Gesichtsbremse gemacht. Zum Glück nur ca 5 blaue Flecken , 3 Schürfwunden und nen um 90° gedrehten Lenker.

Zu dem Zeitungsartikel, gibts nichts mehr zu sagen.. habt ihr schon gemacht. Die Akzeptanz von Mountainbikern scheint zu steigen. Gerade bei euch in der Gegend, hab ich da in letzter Zeit nur Gutes aus der Bevölkerung gehört. Die geplante Legalisierung der beiden Trails, hat sich ja auch schon vor dem Artikel herumgesprochen. Nach dem Artikel kanns hoffentlich nur Bergauf gehen.. Die Regionalpresse ist ja ein wichtiger Meinungsbilder.
Wünsche viel Glück und nicht zu viel Stress wegen dem Offiziellen, Versicherung und Verein!

Und den Seitenhieb auf die Privaten, kann man sich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## Zonerider (7. April 2011)

... waren heute gute 6 1/2 Stunden im Deister, von Wallhalla bis Grabweg über Nord- und Annaturm (leider wenig los)
und muss sagen, dass alle die wir bei der seltsamen Witterung getroffen haben, ob mit oder ohne Tier an der Leine, 
alle irgendwie "netter" wirkten. Soll es tatsächlich so sein, dass Herr und Frau Stöckennagelbrettleger ihren eigenen 
Unfug bereuen? Wäre echt gut. Jedenfalls bin ich gespannt auf das, was da so kommen mag ...


----------



## taifun (7. April 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hier der neuesete Bericht der DLZ, zur Abwechslung mal objektiv.
> 
> taxi





Wird Zeit das ich auch wieder in den Wald komme....aber Termine Termine


----------



## exto (7. April 2011)

Das Wochenende naht.

Was ist denn geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi23 (7. April 2011)

so morgen gehts wieder in deister 1730 sind wa am sportplatz basche...

wer is noch da


dringende frage kennt jemand  wen der mir mein ha rad neue nabe einbauen kann bzw umspeichen vill noch am we im raum hannover hier meine tel nummer 01628044287 waere cool wenn sich wer melden kann 

mfg tobi


----------



## matzinski (7. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Das Wochenende naht.
> 
> Was ist denn geplant?


Na auf jeden Fall 'ne ordentliche Portion "Frühschicht"


----------



## gr0tten0lm (7. April 2011)

wie ist'n eigentlich der boden atm bei euch im Wald?
hätte morgen auch Bock...
Bin aber wahrscheinlich schon eher da. Arbeite mich dann von Süden innen Westen vor.

edit: wie ist's eigtl. mit dem Frank sein Weg, wgn. Wild und so? will da ja nu rücksicht nehmen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. April 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> so morgen gehts wieder in deister 1730 sind wa am sportplatz basche...
> 
> wer is noch da
> 
> ...



Ich versuche mal früher Feierabend zu machen


----------



## Madeba (7. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Das Wochenende naht.
> 
> Was ist denn geplant?



hab ich Dir doch geschrieben... 

...Drückeberger !


----------



## exto (7. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall 'ne ordentliche Portion "Frühschicht"



viiiiel zu früh 

Ich würd gern mal wieder im fernen Osten fahren. Sat und Steingarten z.B. Gern mit Anreise von Basche aus, damit auch n bisschen Strecke zusammen kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (8. April 2011)

Kann mir wer sagen, wie sich der Trail schimpft, wenn ich vor dem NM Turm stehe und links, neben dem Schaukasten entlang nach 50m auf Steine gucke?


----------



## gloshabigur (8. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Na auf jeden Fall 'ne ordentliche Portion "Frühschicht"



Sì, alle nove. Come ogni Domenica alla Fundamente di Benthe.
Oder im Frührider-Jargon: Yup!


----------



## sundancer (8. April 2011)

Tobi23 schrieb:


> so morgen gehts wieder in deister 1730 sind wa am sportplatz basche...
> 
> wer is noch da
> 
> ...



Ich hätte nen kompletten Laufradsatz zu vergeben. Melde dich mal. Meine Handynummer hast du ja.
Ich bin allerdings erst am Sonntag im Deister.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, wie sich der Trail schimpft, wenn ich vor dem NM Turm stehe und links, neben dem Schaukasten entlang nach 50m auf Steine gucke?



Das ist der Klotrail. Da stand vor langer Zeit mal das Plumpsklo vom NT.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> viiiiel zu früh
> 
> Ich würd gern mal wieder im fernen Osten fahren. Sat und Steingarten z.B. Gern mit Anreise von Basche aus, damit auch n bisschen Strecke zusammen kommt...



Da wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Hagen3000 (8. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Da wäre ich dabei!



Wann denn, Samstag oder Sonntag? 

Sonntag wäre ich evtl. auch dabei! Meine neue Lyrik ist heute gekommen  Würde morgen dann morgen mal die High Speed Druckstufe auf'm Farn und Grab tunen und die Tour bietet sich ja an um die Low Speed Druckstufe genauer unter die Lupe zu nehmen  

Aber wenn ich so den intrafamiliären Gesundheitszustand bei uns betrachte, kann es auch sein, dass das alles garnix wird


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. April 2011)

@Hagen: Morgen 10 Uhr Waldkater!

Wer noch?


----------



## sundancer (8. April 2011)

DIe Randdaten für Sonntag stehen nun bei uns. 
Wir starten gegen 12:00 Uhr am Pakrplatz Waldkater. Von dort gehts zum Einstig Grabweg. 
Wer sich uns anschließen möchte ist herzlich Willkommen.

Mitfahrer bisher:
schapsy
Sundancer
Andre01


----------



## exto (8. April 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> hab ich Dir doch geschrieben...
> 
> ...Drückeberger !



Drückeberger? Stimmt! Aber der Süntel ist mir um diese Jahreszeit noch echt zu steil zum Eingangradeln. Dann lieber später mal mit Brennesseln 



gloshabigur schrieb:


> Sì, alle nove...



Sag ich doch. Viel zu früh... 




SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hagen: Morgen 10 Uhr Waldkater!
> 
> Wer noch?



Boah, auch so früh  Willst du Samstag UND Sonntag? Wenn Hagen auch eher der Sonntagsmän ist, würd' ich mal So 11:00 Spochtplatz in den Ring werfen. Locker hoch, über Schiebedach zum Annaturm, lecker Weizen bleifrei (soll das passende Wetter werden), von da in den fernen Osten, auf'm Rückweg entweder noch n bisschen auf'm Ladies spielen, oder Dornröschen und zum Feierabend Rakete...


----------



## Dease (8. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hagen: Morgen 10 Uhr Waldkater!
> 
> Wer noch?



Würde gerne, bin aber familär eingebunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (8. April 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Würde gerne, bin aber familär eingebunden.



Schade  Lass uns nächste Woche mal wieder zusammen fahren!



exto schrieb:


> Boah, auch so früh Willst du Samstag UND Sonntag? Wenn Hagen auch eher der Sonntagsmän ist, würd' ich mal So 11:00 Spochtplatz in den Ring werfen. Locker hoch, über Schiebedach zum Annaturm, lecker Weizen bleifrei (soll das passende Wetter werden), von da in den fernen Osten, auf'm Rückweg entweder noch n bisschen auf'm Ladies spielen, oder Dornröschen und zum Feierabend Rakete...



Werde versuchen beide Tage zu fahren. Samy, so wie ich ihn verstanden habe, auch! Sonntag werde ich es wohl erst gegen 12/13h schaffen und dann ggf. irgendwo zu euch stoßen. Werde dann wohl leider Schiebedach verpassen  Den mag ich ja doch ganz gern...


----------



## Dease (8. April 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Schade  Lass uns nächste Woche mal wieder zusammen fahren!



Jepp. Das sollten wir endlich mal wieder hinbekommen.


----------



## chris2305 (8. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Drückeberger? Stimmt! Aber der Süntel ist mir um diese Jahreszeit noch echt zu steil zum Eingangradeln. Dann lieber später mal mit Brennesseln



Darauf nageln wir ihn fest...........
Aber wo ist es denn hier zu steil???


----------



## Madeba (8. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ...Schiebedach...





oh mann, ich muß wohl doch mal wieder zur Fortbildung durch den Deister tingeln...


----------



## Madeba (8. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Darauf nageln wir ihn fest...........
> Aber wo ist es denn hier zu steil???



ist es zu steil, bist Du zu schwach.

Naja, nach 65km und 1600hm einrollen ist der 5-Eichsweg schon 'ne ganz schöne Sau :kotz:


----------



## chris2305 (8. April 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> oh mann, ich muß wohl doch mal wieder zur Fortbildung durch den Deister tingeln...



Schaffst du das neben den 200 km Strasseneinheiten?
Ich find den richtig Klasse und zeige ihn dir gerne, muss ich meinen Junx auch noch vorstellen


----------



## Madeba (8. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Schaffst du das neben den 200 km Strasseneinheiten?
> Ich find den richtig Klasse und zeige ihn dir gerne, muss ich meinen Junx auch noch vorstellen



jetzt kann man ja nach Feierabend auch wieder ohne Licht rumgondeln, da sollte sich eine freie Minute finden 
Nur vor Ostern wird's nix mehr, und danach auch nicht sofort...


----------



## exto (8. April 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> ist es zu steil, bist Du zu schwach.



Genau so sieht es aus. Ich bin zu schwach!

Aber es wird. Vor n Paar Wochen war ich mit Samy und Hagen unterwegs und hätte beinahe geweint. Beim letzten Deister-Trailday ging's schon.

Wie gesagt: Low Tech! Das fordert. Nur mal zur Verdeutlichung der derzeitigen technischen Voraussetzungen:


----------



## bassboolette (8. April 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> schade, war gestern spontan auch im Deister. Hatte kein Inet unterwegs, da wusste ich nicht dass auch andere Leute unterwegs waren..
> Dafür weiß ich jetzt, warum man nen FF-Helm trägt..
> Sonntag und Montag bei scheiss wetter "sauber" gefahren. Dann gestern, wetter geil und Boden recht trocken, am ende vom Grab übermütig zu weit geflogen. Nach nem Kicker nicht wie geplant auf dem Hügel sondern inner Schräge gelandet. Erst viel zu viel rückenlage gehabt und dass dann in Schwung nach vorne umgesetzt. Und dann die klassische Gesichtsbremse gemacht. Zum Glück nur ca 5 blaue Flecken , 3 Schürfwunden und nen um 90° gedrehten Lenker.
> 
> ...


"Die Akzeptanz von Mountainbikern scheint zu steigen."

Moin! Ich hoffe, dass die Akzeptanz beim "kleinen Mann auf der Straße" wirklich steigt. Die Objektivität des Artikels ist zumindest kein Zeichen dafür. Das Geschreibse habe nämlich ich verfasst, und ich fahre selbst seit circa 15 Jahren durchs Unterholz .
Ich rede mir allerdings ein, dass die Menschen, die man im Wald trifft, längst nicht mehr so "böse" gucken, wie noch vor einiger Zeit. Meines Erachtens ist es wichtig, denen zu zeigen, dass nicht nur dumpfbackige Vollidioten im Wald unterwegs sind, sondern auch Menschen mit Hirn auf Downhill und Freeride stehen. Ebenfalls wichtig ist, dass die Öffentlichkeit versteht, dass diese Art des Bikens nicht nur "Trend-" oder "Fun-" ist, sondern eben Sport, wo etwas geleistet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (8. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Das ist der Klotrail. Da stand vor langer Zeit mal das Plumpsklo vom NT.



Und ich dachte tatsächlich, der heißt wegen der einzunehmenden Körperhaltung so....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. April 2011)

@exto: Ja, ich wollte beide Tage fahren. 

Also morgen 10 Uhr Waldkater!

Hagen, bringst du mir Reifen mit?


----------



## bastis (9. April 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen, wie sich der Trail schimpft, wenn ich vor dem NM Turm stehe und links, neben dem Schaukasten entlang nach 50m auf Steine gucke?




wenn du in nordmannsturm reingehst oder Rauskommst?

Klotrail habe ich jetzt auch noch nie gehört, ist das der der anfangs noch nicht so richtig zu sehen ist?`

und der dann immer steiler wird?




tom de la zett schrieb:


> Und ich dachte tatsächlich, der heißt wegen der einzunehmenden Körperhaltung so....




womit sich dann meine frage erübrigt hätte :_D


----------



## reflux (9. April 2011)

bin relativ neu hier-zuminest was fahren angeht.
fahren heute um 11 in hannover linden ecke matratzen concord los
benther->gerderner->deister


----------



## Tobi23 (9. April 2011)

soo gestern wieder in basche gewesen war sehr lustig.. bin ja noch nicht der pro fahrer  aber hat trotzdem spass gemacht paar sprünge waren schon drinne und nen blauer knöchel jetzt auch haha

trotzdem geil


----------



## zoomie (9. April 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> "Die Akzeptanz von Mountainbikern scheint zu steigen."
> 
> Moin! Ich hoffe, dass die Akzeptanz beim "kleinen Mann auf der Straße" wirklich steigt. Die Objektivität des Artikels ist zumindest kein Zeichen dafür. Das Geschreibse habe nämlich ich verfasst, und ich fahre selbst seit circa 15 Jahren durchs Unterholz .
> Ich rede mir allerdings ein, dass die Menschen, die man im Wald trifft, längst nicht mehr so "böse" gucken, wie noch vor einiger Zeit. Meines Erachtens ist es wichtig, denen zu zeigen, dass nicht nur dumpfbackige Vollidioten im Wald unterwegs sind, sondern auch Menschen mit Hirn auf Downhill und Freeride stehen. Ebenfalls wichtig ist, dass die Öffentlichkeit versteht, dass diese Art des Bikens nicht nur "Trend-" oder "Fun-" ist, sondern eben Sport, wo etwas geleistet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. April 2011)

Wann trefft ihr euch heute?


----------



## gr0tten0lm (9. April 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Ich rede mir allerdings ein, dass die Menschen, die man im Wald trifft, längst nicht mehr so "böse" gucken, wie noch vor einiger Zeit.


Das mein Ich doch. Habe mich in letzter Zeit mit vielen Bürgern(Männer wie Frauen) unterschiedlichster couleur im Deister und in Deisternähe mal unbefangen über MountainbikerInnen unterhalten und immer positives Feedback bekommen. Schon vor dem Artikel. Hat damit wirklich nix zu tun. kommt vielleicht falsch rüber. Hab auch gestern erst erfahren, dass du auch MTBler bist..
Trotzdem schön, dass jemand der eigentlich im subjektiven Zusammenhang zu dem Thema steht, objektiv berichtet!
ALso, weiter so! 
Wäre ja schön, wenn der Deister zum Vorzeigegebiet von freundlicher Koexistenz der verschiedenen Interessengruppen wird.


----------



## Loni (9. April 2011)

Hallo, 
einige kennen mich wohl noch 
Ich war schon länger nicht mehr im Deister, 
hab das Biken aber nicht verlernt. 
Momentan in Houston (s. Bild unten, 
geile Trails mitten in der Stadt), 
demnächst auch mal wieder im Deister. 

Jetzt erstmal feiern, denn ich bin heut Tante geworden  yeeeeha!

Happy trails!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2011)

Hi Lena, schön, mal wieder was von dir zu lesen! Hab vorhin grade von dir erzählt  

@Hagen, sag mal Bescheid, falls du die Fotos irgendwo hochlädst.


----------



## exto (9. April 2011)

Lena! 

Ick wer verrückt  Schön, mal wieder von dir zu "hören"!

@all: Morgen 1100 Spochtplatz? Oder was anderes?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2011)

Sportplatz und dann Steingarten?


----------



## Loni (9. April 2011)

yes, Loni is back. 

gleich geht's los auf die Memorial-Park-trails. 
Bei 31 Grad... schwitzomat!

Auf bald im kühleren Wald


----------



## Downhillfaller (9. April 2011)

Loni schrieb:


> yes, Loni is back.
> 
> gleich geht's los auf die Memorial-Park-trails.
> Bei 31 Grad... schwitzomat!
> ...



Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten ??? Die Loni ist wieder da


----------



## bastis (9. April 2011)

hat jemand ne explosiv Zeichnung von einer totem solo air zur hand?


----------



## firefighter76 (9. April 2011)

schau mal hier http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/2011 RockShox SPC_Rev C.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (9. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hi Lena, schön, mal wieder was von dir zu lesen! Hab vorhin grade von dir erzählt



hehe, hat er wirklich vorhin. Zufälle gibt's 



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Hagen, sag mal Bescheid, falls du die Fotos irgendwo hochlädst.



Hast ne PN! Wie gesagt, nächste Woche nochmal mit meiner Cam...


----------



## exto (9. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sportplatz und dann Steingarten?



Jep !


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. April 2011)

Ok, dann bis morgen!


----------



## _Sync_ (9. April 2011)

Ich bin wohl auch mal wieder dabei!

Bis morgen dann


----------



## stefan64 (9. April 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Sì, alle nove. Come ogni Domenica alla Fundamente di Benthe.
> Oder im Frührider-Jargon: Yup!



yup


----------



## gr0tten0lm (9. April 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> DIe Randdaten für Sonntag stehen nun bei uns.
> Wir starten gegen 12:00 Uhr am Pakrplatz Waldkater. Von dort gehts zum Einstig Grabweg.
> Wer sich uns anschließen möchte ist herzlich Willkommen.


Bleibts dabei? Schaffs nämlich erst 11.30. Wgn zug. oder ich müsste um 6.35 hier los.. 
Dann nehm ich dich beim Wort und fühle mich eingeladen. 

bis danne anner Tanne


----------



## NightWing77 (10. April 2011)

Morjen

Also Zoomi, Exto, Homer und all die anderen,
Wann ist den heute,Sonntag,Wo treffen ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (10. April 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> yup


na, dann bis später am Zaun...


----------



## sundancer (10. April 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> Bleibts dabei? Schaffs nämlich erst 11.30. Wgn zug. oder ich müsste um 6.35 hier los..
> Dann nehm ich dich beim Wort und fühle mich eingeladen.
> 
> bis danne anner Tanne



Moin. Bei uns gibt es wohl einige kurzfristige Veränderungen der Planung. Wir wissen leider noch nicht, wann wir da sind. Besser, du fährst einfach schon hoch. Man trifft sich dann vielleicht irgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (10. April 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Morjen
> 
> Also Zoomi, Exto, Homer und all die anderen,
> Wann ist den heute,Sonntag,Wo treffen ?



Moin Andi, weiß noch nicht. Aber eher Sportplatz als WK. Weiß aber auch noch nicht wann. Vielleicht fahr ich schon um 11h..oder so....aber nicht auf mich warten..!

@gonzo: 13h ist mir zu spät.


----------



## bastis (10. April 2011)

danke schön


----------



## exto (10. April 2011)

@Andi: 11:00 Spochtplatz...


----------



## Deistertommy (10. April 2011)

Sportplatz ist aber nicht an der Freilichtbühne stimmt's? Würde mich auch gerne mal wieder anschließen.


----------



## exto (10. April 2011)

Ich bin nicht sooo ortskundig, dass es für ne gute Beschreibung reicht, aber im Grunde liegt der SP oberhalb des Besucherbergwerkes qm Waldrand. 
Alternative: Ich bin um 10:50 am Bahnhof und kann dich gern mitnehmen...


----------



## NightWing77 (10. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> @Andi: 11:00 Spochtplatz...



Alles klar, bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deistertommy (10. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sooo ortskundig, dass es für ne gute Beschreibung reicht, aber im Grunde liegt der SP oberhalb des Besucherbergwerkes qm Waldrand.
> Alternative: Ich bin um 10:50 am Bahnhof und kann dich gern mitnehmen...



Bahnhof Egestorf?


----------



## exto (10. April 2011)

Basche war gemeint. Allerdings hat die sch... DB schon wieder Verspätung, so dass ich in Haste wohl die S1 verpassen werde  Ich komm dann auf eigenen Rädern zum SP und werd n Paar Minuten länger brauchen...


----------



## Deistertommy (10. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Basche war gemeint. Allerdings hat die sch... DB schon wieder Verspätung, so dass ich in Haste wohl die S1 verpassen werde  Ich komm dann auf eigenen Rädern zum SP und werd n Paar Minuten länger brauchen...


 
Wir finden uns schon irgendwie...
Bis gleich!


----------



## Surfjunk (10. April 2011)

Gerade mit RolfK vom Deister zuürck.
Was heute wieder alles unterwegs war, unglaublich. 
Teilweise ganze Gruppen auf dem Grab unterwegs.

Aber immer wieder eine Anreise wert, der Deister


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2011)

Schön wars heute. Aber wo ist der Steingarten Trail hin?

Andi, hier ist das Foto von dem Sprung oben am Grab: http://gallery.me.com/hagen.pfennigstorf/100057/IMG_0772/web.jpg?ver=13023750460001


----------



## Dease (10. April 2011)

Der Deister wird langsam auch für BikeGuides überregional richtig interessant. Neben dem Liteville-Event war auch heute schon eine Gruppe von Joko da und hat sich am Passparkplatz getroffen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2011)

Ja stimmt. Dann war das wohl doch dein Auto am Sportplatz?


----------



## Dease (10. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt. Dann war das wohl doch dein Auto am Sportplatz?



Jupp. 
Haben heute einen Abstecher in den kleinen Deister gemacht. Wollte aber nicht ganz ohne Deistertrails so einen schönen Biketag vergehen lassen und bin dann über Schiebedach zum Treffpunkt am Pass und auf dem Rückweg zum Abschluss noch die Rakete.


----------



## aircondition (10. April 2011)

Moin, wir haben heute an der Laube einen Autoschlüssel gefunden! 

Falls hier der Besitzer mitlesen sollte, kann er sich gerne an mich wegen der weiteren Vorgehensweise wenden.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. April 2011)

Fährt heut noch jemand bevor das Wetter wieder schlecht wird? Oder sind alle noch vom WE kaputt? Ich würde gern um 1900 am SpB losfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (11. April 2011)

Ich hab mir auch einen kleinen Deister gebaut


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. April 2011)

ALTER! Dickes Roadgap bei 2:30! 

Btw: Jetzt noch mal öffentlich hier: Wer möchte kommenden Sonntag, 17.4., in Hellental das CC Rennen mitfahren? Chris, du fährst?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2011)

@Niggels

Reichlich Fett


----------



## chris2305 (11. April 2011)

.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2011)

He Chris, jetzt war ich schon das 2 mal bei euch und hab dich nicht getroffen.
Fährst du kein Bike mehr?


----------



## chris2305 (11. April 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> He Chris, jetzt war ich schon das 2 mal bei euch und hab dich nicht getroffen.
> Fährst du kein Bike mehr?



Tja, unendliche Weiten und es gibt ja nicht nur den Deister............
Musst mal Meldung machen wenn du herkommst. Nicht heimlich üben!!

Diesen Sonntag hing ich aber über dem Klo und hab mir mein Essen durch den Kopf gehen lassen..................


----------



## Surfjunk (11. April 2011)

Ich muss mich doch wenigstens schon mal ein paar mal den Grab runter geworfen haben damit ich da dann an dir dran bleiben kann 
Weil bergauf sehe ich ja nun gar kein Land 
Nächstes mal melde ich mich an.
Sonntag war auch eher der Sponti mit Rolf.
Der leidet heute vor sich hin, Hm sind schon anstrengender als Km


----------



## Scott-y (11. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Btw: Jetzt noch mal öffentlich hier: Wer möchte kommenden Sonntag, 17.4., in Hellental das CC Rennen mitfahren? Chris, du fährst?



Ich bin ab jetzt gemeldet.


----------



## exto (11. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Diesen Sonntag hing ich aber über dem Klo und hab mir mein Essen durch den Kopf gehen lassen..................



Ääääh, wie unschön !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (11. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Btw: Jetzt noch mal öffentlich hier: Wer möchte kommenden Sonntag, 17.4., in Hellental das CC Rennen mitfahren? Chris, du fährst?


Ich fahre nicht - aber koch' du mal die CC-Jungs ab. 

Viel Erfolg!

Grüße
Sebastian

P.S. Flaschenhalter montieren!


----------



## Loni (12. April 2011)

Niggels schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch einen kleinen Deister gebaut



I like. 
Bist jetzt auch international bekannt, ich hab's nämlich den Amis gezeigt


----------



## chris2305 (12. April 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht - aber koch' du mal die CC-Jungs ab.
> 
> Viel Erfolg!
> 
> ...



Dann noch ne Flasche mitbringen, natürlich.
Großes KB montieren, weil der Vorjahres-Sieger weilt im Urlaub!!
Go Johann!!


----------



## NightWing77 (12. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Andi, hier ist das Foto von dem Sprung oben am Grab: http://gallery.me.com/hagen.pfennigstorf/100057/IMG_0772/web.jpg?ver=13023750460001



Ja schöner Sprung, wie gesagt wir müssen mal auf Barbie und/oder Rakete 
Sprungtraining machen. 
Das ich von mir auch solche schicken Fotos schießen lassen kann.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (12. April 2011)

aircondition schrieb:


> Moin, wir haben heute an der Laube einen Autoschlüssel gefunden!
> 
> Falls hier der Besitzer mitlesen sollte, kann er sich gerne an mich wegen der weiteren Vorgehensweise wenden.


 
...den Autoschlüssel hat einer der freienRADikalen-Hannover verloren!!! Super der wird sich riesig freuen!!!

...du kannst ihm auch ne E-Mail schicken, Forumsmitglied Fidili!!


----------



## Fidili (12. April 2011)

Hi,

ich glaube das ist mein Autoschlüssel. Hab am Sonntag meinen verloren  Oben an der Laube hab ich telefoniert und dabei kann es gut sein, dass der Schlüssel aus der Tasche gerutscht ist.
Wenns ein VW Schlüssel ist, dann ist es bestimmt meiner. Zum Beweis bring ich dann auch mein Auto mit 

Ich wäre auf jeden Fall super Glücklich wenn es wirklich meiner ist. 

viele Grüße
 Fidi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi23 (12. April 2011)

^puhh man gut das wir gestern noch mal los waren is das heute wieder nen shit wetter.. waren gestern wieder am spochtplatz . hoch und es war der hammer....

hoffe wird wieder besser das wetter zum we. dann kann ich mein (neues , neu aufgebaute ) bike testen ick freu mir 

Ps. das video war der hammer


----------



## firefighter76 (12. April 2011)

war doch bestes bikewetter heute nachmittag/abend 2mal das barbygrab gerockt und einmal farn (ist im mittelteil kaputt wegen baumfällungen)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. April 2011)

Wir treffen uns heut Abend auf ne Feierabendrunde um 1930 am SpB. Wer ist dabei? Hagen? Chris?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. April 2011)

Ich schaffs heut leider nicht


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns heut Abend auf ne Feierabendrunde um 1930 am SpB. Wer ist dabei? Hagen? Chris?



Da mein Körper gerade schon wieder versucht sich gegen die nächste Virenattacke zu wehren, muss ich leider wieder aussetzen. Hoffe mal, dass es am WE dann wieder aufwärts geht


----------



## taxifolia (13. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns heut Abend auf ne Feierabendrunde um 1930 am SpB. Wer ist dabei? Hagen? Chris?



Mal sehen...Wer ist wir?

taxi
p.s.: Werde das NEUE  SHIRT anhaben ***protz***


----------



## zoomie (13. April 2011)

Angeber..


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. April 2011)

Planänderung: Wir (Skyjet und die Bike Infizierten) treffen uns um 1900 bei Bike Infection am Laden. ich werde auch gleich das neue Trikot abholen


----------



## exto (13. April 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Mal sehen...Wer ist wir?
> 
> taxi
> p.s.: Werde das NEUE  SHIRT anhaben ***protz***



Wow!

Du fährst noch Fahrrad???


----------



## zoomie (14. April 2011)

Die neuen shirts sind echt schick! Danke, Jungs, für's kümmern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (14. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wow!
> 
> Du fährst noch Fahrrad???



Klar, ich häng´s nur nicht an die große Glocke .

Wo warst Du übrigens beim Nüsser- Abend ??

Hat gestern(natürlich) nicht geklappt, die Frau hat entdeckt, dass Sie als Elternsprecherin abends einen Termin hatte- super !
Jedenfalls bin ich dann den ganzen Nachmittag wenigstens in Radklamotten , schlechter Laune und neuem Shirt durch die Bude getobt.
Auch zum Sauer-Durch-Die-Bude-Laufen ist das Shirt absolut geeignet.

Die Shirts sind super geworden, viel besseres, angenehmes Material und vernünftige Passform, jetzt passen auch Protektoren drunter.
Danke nochmals an Sören, roudy und Diana ( von Bike infection).  



taxi


----------



## schappi (14. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
will euch hier mal Ã¼ber den Stand der Spendensammlung fÃ¼r eine Schleifkorbtrage informieren:
Habe eben noch einmal auf dem Konto nachgeschaut:
zu den 173â¬ vom Stammtisch sind bisher noch einmal 116,11â¬ Ãberwiesen worden. Klasse!
Danke auch an den Deisterfreund der 11,11â¬ Ãberwiesen hat
Also der Kontostand ist jetzt damit 289,11â¬ von 450â¬ die benÃ¶tigt werden.
Also weiter so! Vielleicht kann ja Taxi mal den Wirt der BH ansprechen, der ja von unseren Stammtischen mit gutem Umsatz profitiert. Vielleicht spendet der ja auch was, damit wir den Mann seiner Tochter mal damit aus dem Wald schleifen kÃ¶nnen 
GruÃ
Schappi


----------



## Jimmy (15. April 2011)

Fährt morgen jemand so gegen 11 los zu einer Enduro-Runde?


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. April 2011)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand so gegen 11 los zu einer Enduro-Runde?



Moin Jimmy! Hätte auf jeden Fall richtig Bock befürchte aber, dass mich meine Erkältung morgen noch nicht lässt 

Haste Chris schon gefragt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. April 2011)

ich würde auch gern morgen fahren, muss aber bis ungefähr 11.30 arbeiten. ich würde gern dazustoßen , wenn jemand mitfährt dessen handynummer ich habe


----------



## afausl (15. April 2011)

Jimmy schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand so gegen 11 los zu einer Enduro-Runde?



Losfahren werde ich wohl schon früher, könnte dich aber um 11 einsammeln. Wo willst du denn starten?


----------



## exto (15. April 2011)

Ich würd' gern um 11:00h am Spochtplatz Basche starten. Schicke Auffahrt zum warm werden, schöner Abschluss mit Rakete. 

Dazwischen gern alles technisch knifflige in Ost und West 

Vielleicht kann man auch gleich mit der Rakete starten um unten dann Homer einzusammeln...


----------



## Jimmy (16. April 2011)

Ich bleib doch hier heute, aber evtl. Morgen.


----------



## zoomie (16. April 2011)

Moin, starte mit Jenna um 9h vom SpB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## afausl (16. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würd' gern um 11:00h am Spochtplatz Basche starten. Schicke Auffahrt zum warm werden, schöner Abschluss mit Rakete.
> 
> Dazwischen gern alles technisch knifflige in Ost und West
> 
> Vielleicht kann man auch gleich mit der Rakete starten um unten dann Homer einzusammeln...



Ich schau um 11 mal am Sportplatz vorbei.


----------



## janisj (16. April 2011)

Ich bin Morgen (Sonntag) dabei, sagt nur wann und wo . Heute muss leider mein  Wohnung renovieren.


----------



## NightWing77 (16. April 2011)

Morgen,
ich fall erstmal aus. 

Bin ab morgen bis Ostersonntag erstmal im Harz, bei super Wetter die Woche über schön Radfahren.
Euch viel Spaß im Deister


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Moin, starte mit Jenna um 9h vom SpB.


Mädelsfrühschicht? 

Junx-Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer: 9h BB


----------



## zoomie (16. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mädelsfrühschicht?
> 
> Junx-Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer: 9h BB




 Jepp, was ihr könnt..


----------



## gloshabigur (16. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mädelsfrühschicht?
> 
> Junx-Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer: 9h BB




Bin leider raus für Morgen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Junx-Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer: 9h BB


dabei...


----------



## stefan64 (16. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mädelsfrühschicht?
> 
> Junx-Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer: 9h BB


Dabei


----------



## gloshabigur (16. April 2011)

Neid! 
Die Trails sind trocken,das Wetter auch gut, alle gehen biken. 
Und ich kann nicht mitkommen. 

Happy Trails.

Immerhin, hatte heute eine kleine Runde. Benther, Gehrdener, Deister mit Barbie und Farnweg.


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Neid!
> Die Trails sind trocken,das Wetter auch gut, alle gehen biken.
> Und ich kann nicht mitkommen.
> 
> ...


Neid, hatte heute leider nur Timber-Sports


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. April 2011)

Ich war heute zur Abwechselung auch mal im eigenen Garten arbeiten. Dafür geht's morgen den ganzen Tag auf trailtour. Treffen um 1100 SpB


----------



## herkulars (16. April 2011)

Ich war heute zur Abwechselung auch mal auf trailtour. Dafür wird morgen den ganzen Tag im eigenen Garten gearbeitet. Treffen um 1100 bei mir im Garten.


----------



## exto (16. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Neid, hatte heute leider nur Timber-Sports



Dann will ich den Neid mal noch n bisschen anfachen (Reihenfolge wie gefahren):

Rakete - Dornröschen - Schiebedach - Satellit - Barbie - Rakete 

Hat mächtig Spaß gemacht. Besonders, weil immer wieder nette Leute n Stückchen mitgefahren sind. Was morgen angeht, da muss ich erst mal ne Nacht drüber schlafen. Entweder bin ich um 1100 am SpB oder ich juckel n Paar Stunden am Wasser lang um die Beine wieder einigermaßen grade zu bekommen 

Bis bald im Wald...


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Dann will ich den Neid mal noch n bisschen anfachen (Reihenfolge wie gefahren):
> 
> Rakete - Dornröschen - Schiebedach - Satellit - Barbie - Rakete
> 
> ...




nette tour


----------



## chris2305 (17. April 2011)

Jaaaaaaaaaa, er lebt noch, Er lebt noch, Er lebt noch,.........................


----------



## bastis (17. April 2011)

suche diesen sid adapter für marzocchi dämpfer, 







jemand ne ahnung wo man den morgen auf die schnelle besorgen könnte?

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. April 2011)

Dank Stefan, dem Sunrooffinder wissen wir jetzt auch warum Schiebedach Schiebedach heisst...


----------



## sundancer (18. April 2011)

bastis schrieb:


> suche diesen sid adapter für marzocchi dämpfer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frag mal bei Keha Sport. Ansonsten hab ich glaub ich auch einen hier bei mir zuhause in der Werkzuegkiste.


----------



## Surtre (18. April 2011)

bastis schrieb:


> suche diesen sid adapter für marzocchi dämpfer,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei Reset wirst Du auch fündig.


----------



## herkulars (18. April 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Dank Stefan, dem Sunrooffinder wissen wir jetzt auch warum Schiebedach Schiebedach heisst...



 Wie ich sehe hat die Beschreibung geholfen!


----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2011)

So Leute. Mal nen Hilfeaufruf. Bau doch einer dem Johann mal nen Flaschenhalter an das Stereo, damit er ein Rennen auch mit Getränk fahren kann. Nen 2tes Kettenblatt in groß hätte auch was, immer nur 32 er ist doch auch ka..., oder??
Diesmal ist er während des Rennens abgestiegen und hat ne Flasche, die ein anderer verloren hatte gesüppelt. 
Sorry Johann, aber das fand ich so geil, das musste hier erzählt werden.

Ach ja, und schnell ist der so auch noch!!  ( 1.Std. 41 Min.)
Respekt. Nicht auszudenken, wenn du mal ne richtige Rennfeile bewegen würdest.....


----------



## bastis (18. April 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Frag mal bei Keha Sport. Ansonsten hab ich glaub ich auch einen hier bei mir zuhause in der Werkzuegkiste.



danke dir für den tip, aber keha fällt da leider raus, dennen schiebe ich auch nicht nur nen einzigen cent zu!

lieber warte 1 woche 



Surtre schrieb:


> Bei Reset wirst Du auch fündig.



danke für den tip, werd gleich mal dort anrufen!

reset ist nen versuch wertz .. !


----------



## exto (18. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Diesmal ist er während des Rennens abgestiegen und hat ne Flasche, die ein anderer verloren hatte gesüppelt.



Da kann man aber fiese Überraschungen erleben. Nicht auszudenken, was z.B. passiert, wenn man unvorbereitet an Schappi's 24 Stunden-Spezial-Mischung gerät...


----------



## schappi (18. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Da kann man aber fiese Überraschungen erleben. Nicht auszudenken, was z.B. passiert, wenn man unvorbereitet an Schappi's 24 Stunden-Spezial-Mischung gerät...



Ja die hilft dem Opa auf die Oma
Und beugt Hitze-Krämpfen vor


----------



## Hagen3000 (18. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> So Leute. Mal nen Hilfeaufruf. Bau doch einer dem Johann mal nen Flaschenhalter an das Stereo, damit er ein Rennen auch mit Getränk fahren kann. Nen 2tes Kettenblatt in groß hätte auch was, immer nur 32 er ist doch auch ka..., oder??
> Diesmal ist er während des Rennens abgestiegen und hat ne Flasche, die ein anderer verloren hatte gesüppelt.
> Sorry Johann, aber das fand ich so geil, das musste hier erzählt werden.
> 
> ...



haha, wie geil ist das denn ?!?!?  Samy ist echt der Hammer! 

Ja, neulich als wir in voller Montur am Annaturm saßen hat er auch schon mal voller Ehrfurcht das 8kg Flash eines ebenfalls dort rastenden CC-Menschen in die Hand genommen. Dieses Leuchten in den Augen  Also Samy, sieh zu, dass du neben den Studium nen anständigen Studi-Job kriegst. Dir fehlt noch nen 8kg-Hardtail und ein 18kg-Downhiller in der Garage  Dieses halbgare AM und Enduro-Gedöns ist doch nur was für alte Männer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> haha, wie geil ist das denn ?!?!?  Samy ist echt der Hammer!
> 
> Ja, neulich als wir in voller Montur am Annaturm saßen hat er auch schon mal voller Ehrfurcht das 8kg Flash eines ebenfalls dort rastenden CC-Menschen in die Hand genommen. Dieses Leuchten in den Augen  Also Samy, sieh zu, dass du neben den Studium nen anständigen Studi-Job kriegst. Dir fehlt noch nen 8kg-Hardtail und ein 18kg-Downhiller in der Garage  Dieses halbgare AM und Enduro-Gedöns ist doch nur was für alte Männer



Ach, das erklärt dann auch den Sabber auf meinem Elite

Dann sehen wir den gar nicht mehr. Wenn er dann noch dazu trainieren würde, weil er er war ja nicht trainiert (Zitat), OH GOTT


----------



## firefighter76 (18. April 2011)

nene das nächste mal darf er nur mit dem dicken bock fahren damit wir auch mal land sehen


----------



## matzinski (18. April 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> ... Dieses halbgare AM und Enduro-Gedöns ist doch nur was für alte Männer


Voooorsicht, Hagen. Ich freu' mich schon auf's nächste Mal, wenn du 'nem alten Mann die ganze Zeit auf den Hintern schauen musst, ... bis du ihn nicht mehr siehst


----------



## Skyjet (18. April 2011)

FEIERABEND-TRAIL-RAKETEN-RUNDE

Homer & ich wollen heute Abend 18:30 (ich hoffe, es ist ok für dich Homer ) vom SP Basche starten. 

Grüzi


----------



## Hagen3000 (18. April 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> FEIERABEND-TRAIL-RAKETEN-RUNDE
> 
> Homer & ich wollen heute Abend 18:30 (ich hoffe, es ist ok für dich Homer ) vom SP Basche starten.
> 
> Grüzi



Bin leider wohl erst Mittwoch wieder fit. Sind du und/oder Andy dann auch zufällig unterwegs?



matzinski schrieb:


> Voooorsicht, Hagen. Ich freu' mich schon auf's nächste Mal, wenn du 'nem alten Mann die ganze Zeit auf den Hintern schauen musst, ... bis du ihn nicht mehr siehst



Harhar, da ich mich durchaus auch zu den 'alten Männern' zähle kommentiere ich das jetzt besser mal nicht weiter


----------



## Skyjet (18. April 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Bin leider wohl erst Mittwoch wieder fit. Sind du und/oder Andy dann auch zufällig unterwegs?
> 
> 
> 
> Harhar, da ich mich durchaus auch zu den 'alten Männern' zähle kommentiere ich das jetzt besser mal nicht weiter




Ich kann leider nur heute; ansonsten bin ich die Woche komplett raus... sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. April 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


>



Stefan, wieso läuft'n da schon wieder Blut am Bein runter? Willst du nicht mal langsam fahren lernen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. April 2011)

liebes Tagebuch... Der Skyjet hat mir heute auf der Rakete gezeigt wie man wieder ein bisschen höher und weiter fliegt. Wenn man sich erstmal traut, sind die Sprünge wirklich easy. Jedenfalls die die ich mache  auf jeden Fall hat sich der Abend richtig gelohnt


----------



## matzinski (18. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Stefan, wieso läuft'n da schon wieder Blut am Bein runter? Willst du nicht mal langsam fahren lernen


Blinder Alarm, ist nur Wildschweinkacki


----------



## stefan64 (18. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Stefan, wieso läuft'n da schon wieder Blut am Bein runter? Willst du nicht mal langsam fahren lernen



Stör mich nicht.
Ich nähe gerade meine Shorts vom letzten baumkuscheln.


----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2011)

Wo ist denn der Johann eigentlich?????
Da er immernoch nciht geantwortet hat nehme ich an, er ist noch in Merxhausen und schreddert den Downhill runter. 
Das Torque hatte er ja auch mit.....

Johann, Johann..............


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. April 2011)

Bin wieder da. Ich bin nach dem Rennen noch ein paar mal übers Roadgap geflogen und dann nach Hause.

Hagen, die 7 min schneller als im Vorjahr lagen nur an deinen Reifen! 

@chris: Deinen Zeit war doch mit 1:40h noch schneller als meine!


----------



## schappi (19. April 2011)

Was Neues von den Grauzonenbikern:


----------



## gr0tten0lm (19. April 2011)

Hat wer bock aufn ride heute? Bei dem fetten Wetter?
fahr gleich los und werde mich so von 16-20 im deister rumtreiben.
Rakete hoch klo und teer + schmierseife zum warmwerden.
Check in H nochmal das Forum, wenn wer bock hat dazuzustoßen, kann gerne in 1-3 h nen Treffpunkt für irgendwann in dem Zeitrahmen gepostet werden. Würde dann dahin kommen.

greetz

grottenolm


----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2011)

Ist das Wetter fett??
Ich dachte es scheint die Sonne!!


----------



## Hagen3000 (19. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ist das Wetter fett??
> Ich dachte es scheint die Sonne!!



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dS5OqiQUdw"]YouTube        - Fettes Brot - Definition von Fett (Original)[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gr0tten0lm (19. April 2011)

fettes wetter ist anscheinend definitionssache..
bin auf jeden fall ab 16.30 unterwegs.
vielleicht treff ich ja wen...


----------



## reflux (20. April 2011)

wir wollen morgen
um 17:15 von hannover aus über benther und gerdener in den deister
abfahrt in linden


und am samstag ab 12:00 am courtyard am maschsee ne lange tour in den deister machen


----------



## matzinski (20. April 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Harhar, da ich mich durchaus auch zu den 'alten Männern' zähle kommentiere ich das jetzt besser mal nicht weiter


Hallo?? Du hast doch gerade erst die 30 geschafft


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. April 2011)

@chris: Tobias hätte in Hellental besser abgeschnitten  : http://services.datasport.com/2011/mtb/bl/muensingen/RANG131.HTM (Platz 104)


----------



## chris2305 (20. April 2011)

Vielleicht Panne. Die Strecke der Bundesliga dürfte auch ein anderes Kaliber sei. Siehe bad salzdetfurth


----------



## Niggels (20. April 2011)

Hätte Bock und Zeit am Wochenende endlich mal wieder In den Deister zu kommen. Anreise am besten mit der S5 nach Springe, nach Wennigsen ginge auch, allerdings mehr Zeitaufwand und umsteigen. Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## gr0tten0lm (20. April 2011)

Die Sonne gestern hat bewirkt, dass ich ordentlich Fett verbrannt hab. Also war es fettes Wetter.  Der Sonnenuntergang war auch verdammt schick, gestern. Hätte aber kühler sein können. 
Um die Schutzfunktion und Stabilität eines Prototyps von mir entworfener Bikeshorts zu testen, musste ich echt einige Trails shredden. Auf Schmierseife und Dornröschen hats dann aber gut geklappt mit dem Test..
Hab auch wieder dazu gelernt. Wenn die Bremse schon stinkt, sollte man sich hüten die Scheibe anzufassen..*zisch*
Nachdem ich das Geld, um das ich den Preis gedrückt hab, durch gebrauchtteile und werkzeug reinvestiert hab, wird meine Gurke auch immer besser zu fahren.
Hat sich gelohnt den Steuersatz neu einzupressen und zu schmieren.
Hat morgen wer bock auf trail-action?
@reflux: wo/was wollt ihr denn im Deister so fahren, man könnte sich ja treffen. Vielleicht hätte ich auch Lust mal nicht mit s-bahn anzureisen, sondern euch ab Linden zu begleiten. Nur nicht, dass ich eure Geschwindigkeit mit meinem 20kg Downhiller nach nunten ziehe..
Wenn allerdings nen guter Freund von mir, mit Auto, mitkommt, heißt's wohl Trails only @Deister. Stellt sich in nächster Zeit heraus. Schreib dann nochmal.

greetz 

grottenolm


----------



## bastis (20. April 2011)

moinsen, sind heute klotrail gefahren, wenn das der ist den ich meine!"

war jedenfalls über das ende sehr verwundert, er ist unten zu gelegt und auf der anderen seite des weges hört er dann einfach auf..

haben dann nette foto "pause" aufm unteren teil vom therweg gemacht und sind zum 2.teil dörnröschen hoch ich habe den noch nie gesehen, aber wie ich den fahren soll weiss ich auch nochnet .. :S

lieben gruss


----------



## gr0tten0lm (20. April 2011)

2.ter Teil dornröschen? endet der in der Nähe vom Stollen? Ist der links oder rechts vom ausgang 1.ter Teil? Links, oder?
den werd ich gleich morgen mal suchen..
Bin ,glaub ich zumindest, beide Teile mal mit bike hochgeklettert, aber da hab ich mich gestern auch gefragt wie ich das geschafft hab.. 
Freu mich schon auf morgen! Hoffentlich ist die Zugfahrt erträglich..
Letztes Mal Rückweg wollten doch glatt so zwei Fitness-studio freaks der "Bademeister- Fraktion" mein Rad ausm Zuf werfen um das Fahrrad-abteil für sich alleine zu haben...
Da ist das Deister-Umland und erst recht der Deister selber pure Erholung + Entspannung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (20. April 2011)

bastis schrieb:


> moinsen, sind heute klotrail gefahren, wenn das der ist den ich meine!"
> 
> war jedenfalls über das ende sehr verwundert, er ist unten zu gelegt und auf der anderen seite des weges hört er dann einfach auf..
> 
> ...



ich glaube du bist Schiebedach gefahren und nicht Klo. Denn der war unten zugelegt unt später durch eine wette Buche versperrt.


----------



## bastis (21. April 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich glaube du bist Schiebedach gefahren und nicht Klo. Denn der war unten zugelegt unt später durch eine wette Buche versperrt.



ok, das kann sein! da war ich mir nämlich nicht sooo sicher, aber mit der buche unten das stimmt!

dann ist der klotrail rechts daneben?

@gr0tten0lm

wie bist du dornröschen da hoch gekommen ^^

und der teil den ich meinte geht steil runter weder rechts noch links über einen fussweg direkt in eine steilkurve rein!

bin auf der seite noch net so viel unterwegs gewesen, habe mir jetzt mal alles (glaube ich)

angeschaut und beschlossen das doch einiges fahrbar ist, aber die seite sehr viel technik FORDERT und das macht es meiner meinung sehr interessant!

lieben gruss


----------



## gr0tten0lm (21. April 2011)

bastis schrieb:


> @gr0tten0lm
> 
> wie bist du dornröschen da hoch gekommen ^^
> 
> und der teil den ich meinte geht steil runter weder rechts noch links über einen fussweg direkt in eine steilkurve rein!


Cool, jetzt weiß ichs wieder. Habs nur letztes mal übersehen..
^^Bin als Kind viel geklettert. Und mit meinem Freund dem Baum ging das. 1. Rad "hochwerfen", das es hängen bleibt.2. Annen Baum springen und dann Äste zum hochziehen suchen, 3.dann das Rad hinterher..dann schritt 1-3 wiederholen.  
Das Techniklevel in der Gegend ist echt faszinierend, hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass es sowas im Deister gibt..
Uni kann jetzt mal 2 Tage warten, fahr gleich los und bin ab 15.30 im Deister. Bestimmt 4-6 Stunden. Morgen dann wieder
Wer Bock hat kann sich melden: 01719166523. Lass mich auf alles (an Trails) ein.

greetz


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. April 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> Das Techniklevel in der Gegend ist echt faszinierend, hätte vorher nicht gedacht, dass es sowas im Deister gibt..


 
wenn dir dornröschen gefällt, versuch mal steingarten und sat-trail. 
ist noch ne nummer geiler


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. April 2011)

ich würde morgen gern so halbwegs früh im Westdeister fahren. Treffen 1000 SpB. Wer kommt mit? Frührider?


----------



## Hagen3000 (21. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde morgen gern so halbwegs früh im Westdeister fahren. Treffen 1000 SpB. Wer kommt mit? Frührider?



Bin morgen mal auf ne Runde im Harz  Wie ist es bei dir am Samstag, auch so gegen 10h?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. April 2011)

Samstag und Sonntag bin ich mit Frau und Hund wandern. Montag wollen wir im Ostdeister fahren. Grenz, Farn, Mögebier usw.


----------



## Hagen3000 (21. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Samstag und Sonntag bin ich mit Frau und Hund wandern. Montag wollen wir im Ostdeister fahren. Grenz, Farn, Mögebier usw.



Ok, dann mal viel Spaß mit deiner Lieben plus vierbeinigem Anhang! Werde Montag erst am späten Nachmittag fahren. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann noch irgendwie im Wald!


----------



## reflux (21. April 2011)

niemand dabei heute?abfahrt 17:00uhr in hannover linden
kreuzung kötnerholzweg/fössestraße


----------



## lakekeman (21. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich würde morgen gern so halbwegs früh im Westdeister fahren. Treffen 1000 SpB. Wer kommt mit? Frührider?



Was willst du fahren ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. April 2011)

Heisterburg, dann zum Hundeplatz Feggendorf zum Grillen, danach Rakete oder Schmierseife


----------



## 1Tintin (21. April 2011)

Morgen ne Tour?
Start 10:30 am Nienstädter Pass!
Auf gehts...


----------



## paul.lahner (21. April 2011)

hallo leudde,

ihr sammelt doch für eine schleifkorbtrage.bin ab und an auch mal im deister unterwegs und möchte mich auch gerne beteiligen.
wer hat denn die kontonr.?
gruss paul


----------



## firefighter76 (21. April 2011)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hallo leudde,
> 
> ihr sammelt doch für eine schleifkorbtrage.bin ab und an auch mal im deister unterwegs und möchte mich auch gerne beteiligen.
> wer hat denn die kontonr.?
> gruss paul



schreib mal schappi an der verwaltet das konto


----------



## bastis (21. April 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn dir dornröschen gefällt, versuch mal steingarten und sat-trail.
> ist noch ne nummer geiler



dörnröschen ist geil..  satellit auch ..

aber steingarten habe ich noch net gehört


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. April 2011)

Deistefreunde racing (Sonntag in Hellental):







@Dease: Wow war das spannend, eine MMS dank schwarz-weiß Handy übers Internet abzurufen, hatte ich vorher noch nie gemacht!  Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (21. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Dease: Wow war das spannend, eine MMS dank schwarz-weiß Handy übers Internet abzurufen, hatte ich vorher noch nie gemacht!  Danke!


Sry. Hatte keine Mailadresse zur Hand. 
Bin voll platt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. April 2011)

ist denn nun morgen jemand um 10.00 am Spochtplatz Basche?


----------



## gr0tten0lm (22. April 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn dir dornröschen gefällt, versuch mal steingarten und sat-trail.
> ist noch ne nummer geiler


gerne! Gehört hab ich auch schon von denen nur leider sind das zwei der wenigen mir noch unbekannten Trails im Deister. Hab heute erstmal schiebedach gesucht und natürlich gefunden. Erst dachte ich, der is ja lahm, aber dann wird der echt nett. Hab dann noch Klo, teer, den rechts daneben, Dornröschen(1-3) und Heisterburg rangehängt. Der letzte Teil dornröschen ist auch technisch fein. Nicht so steil, aber schmaler weg auf netten wurzeln. Bin auch ohne Boden-vollkontakt ausgekommen. Das auf 5 Stunden. Aber Heisterburg muss ich nochmal mit Anleitung fahren, um am richtigen ende raus zu kommen. Wo wir beim Thema wären. Würd morgen gerne mit früh starten. Punkt 10 ist allerdings für mich schwer zu schaffen. Aber so 10-20 nach, sollte drin sein.. Wenn du niemand anders mehr findest, kannst ja kurz warten, dann bin ich dabei. Ich versuche 20-10 vor 10 da zu sein. Wegen gemeinsamen Frühstück mit dem Freund bei dem ich nächtige, wird das sehr wahrscheinlich schwierig.
Nu schnell ins bett.

greetz


----------



## zoomie (22. April 2011)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> hallo leudde,
> 
> ihr sammelt doch für eine schleifkorbtrage.bin ab und an auch mal im deister unterwegs und möchte mich auch gerne beteiligen.
> wer hat denn die kontonr.?
> gruss paul


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. April 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> gerne! Gehört hab ich auch schon von denen nur leider sind das zwei der wenigen mir noch unbekannten Trails im Deister.
> greetz



zoomie kann dir bei der nächsten gemeinsamen tour 
die trails ja mal zeigen


----------



## zoomie (22. April 2011)

...?????   ........!!!!!!!   Böööse!


----------



## Quen (22. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Deistefreunde racing (Sonntag in Hellental):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Johann,

habe gerade die Ergebnislisten durchgeschaut ... du bist ja ne Hammer-Zeit gefahren! Und auch noch 4 Minuten schneller als Kai... 

@ Chris: Glückwunsch auch zu deiner Zeit! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## chris2305 (22. April 2011)

Ach, Kai war auch da??


----------



## Quen (22. April 2011)

Herren Hobby MHH (Mitteldistanz Hobby, 40.80 km)

6	241 	XXXXX, Johann	 	Nienhagen	01:41:40	24,08	0:11:18	12.50 %	
7	663 	XXXXX, Kai	 	zaboo team29 germany	01:45:47	23,14	0:15:25	17.06 %

Aber kein Wunder das ihr ihn nicht gesehen habe, ward ja auch beide schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. April 2011)

Verdammte Fitf*cker 

Sonntag oder Montag was geplant? Wie wär's mit ner "Vuelta Verticale"? Dornröschen - Teer- Schiebedach - Mittach im Annaturm - Sat - Steingarten

Das wär doch n lustiger Ausflug  Hoermi, Roudy und die andern alten Männer: Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie ihr ausseht


----------



## chris2305 (22. April 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Herren Hobby MHH (Mitteldistanz Hobby, 40.80 km)
> 
> 6	241 	XXXXX, Johann	 	Nienhagen	01:41:40	24,08	0:11:18	12.50 %
> 7	663 	XXXXX, Kai	 	zaboo team29 germany	01:45:47	23,14	0:15:25	17.06 %
> ...


Und ich habe mich schon gefragt wo der Johann ist. Dachte mir, den musst du doch irgendwann mal einholen. Schee wars


----------



## mason89 (22. April 2011)

ach wie hat das heute Spaß gemacht auf der Rakete <3


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. April 2011)

@Dease: Das mit der MMS war mit  gemeint!

@Matzinski: Ich habe die Fox gestern mal ausgiebig durch den Harz geprügelt, läuft 1a, vielen Dank nochmal!

Heute mal wieder in Winterberg vorbeigeschaut:






Niklas, bist du übers neue Roadgap rüber?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. April 2011)

Moin,
Ich würde gern morgen vormittag ne runde drehen. Kann allerdings nicht so lange, daher möchte ich so gegen 10 Uhr starten. Kann sich dafür jemand begeistern?


----------



## Dease (22. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Dease: Das mit der MMS war mit  gemeint!
> 
> @Matzinski: Ich habe die Fox gestern mal ausgiebig durch den Harz geprügelt, läuft 1a, vielen Dank nochmal!



Hey Samy, wenn ich auf solche Feinheiten nach zwei so Hammertagen achten soll, dann musst Du mich nicht so den Berg hoch hetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. April 2011)

Wir treffen uns am Montag um 1115 am WK. dann steht Grenzweg und Geheimtraining aufm Farn auf dem Programm


----------



## Jennfa (22. April 2011)

Klingt gut .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Verdammte Fitf*cker
> 
> Sonntag oder Montag was geplant? Wie wär's mit ner "Vuelta Verticale"? Dornröschen - Teer- Schiebedach - Mittach im Annaturm - Sat - Steingarten
> 
> Das wär doch n lustiger Ausflug  Hoermi, Roudy und die andern alten Männer: Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie ihr ausseht



Bock -> ja
Zeit -> nein

Osten, Bau und Tennisarm sprechen dagegen.

War heute kurz bei Barbie. Schei$$e war das schnell, da ich "nur" radeln wollte, hatte ich weder FF noch Schützer mit. Muss aber W.H. aus OS recht geben:"Barbie ist so schnell, du must vor den Sprüngen bremsen - sonst fliegst du zu weit"

2012  bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## gr0tten0lm (23. April 2011)

WOW war das ein tag!
Technik-Tour vom Feinsten..
Vormittags Heisterburg zum Steinbruch dann Dornröschen und nochmal heisterburg--> Steinbruch. Dann 2h Mittagspause mit Tour von bad nenndorf nach Basche. Darauf mit S-Bahn nach wennigsen.
Hab den Steingarten gefunden. Wenn das ein Garten von wem ist, dann wohl von den GERÖLLheimers. Bin nicht gestürzt. Aber wirklich flüssig durchgefahren, kann man das auch nich nennen..Wäre bestimmt nen lustiger Anblick gewesen. 
Zum wieder-klarkommen und "entzittern" nochmal hoch und runter ohne Abbiegen.
Trotz exelenter Beschreibung, hab ich den Sat knapp verfehlt. Was ich da gefahren bin, war auch lustig und verdammt schnell.
Und dann lächelt mich paar meter weiter beim Straßen-Uphill son sau-steiler Ausgang an. Ich da hoch.. An sonem blech-trichter vorbei.
Ich mich voll gefreut, aber leider keine Zeit mehr zum runterfahren gehabt. Noch schnell übers Grab zur Bahn.
Nach 2 Tagen und 14h aufm Rad, brennt mein Arsch jetzt so derbe..

greetz 'n' thx 4 guiding!


----------



## mason89 (23. April 2011)

Ich glaube wenn du dich beim Steingarten abgequält hast, ist es sogar besser, dass du den Sateliten nicht gefunden hast!  Bist dann bestimmt in den Jägerstieg.


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. April 2011)

Exto, bei deiner Vuelta hätt ich gerne mitgemacht, muß aber leider malochen!


----------



## janisj (23. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Verdammte Fitf*cker
> 
> Sonntag oder Montag was geplant? Wie wär's mit ner "Vuelta Verticale"? Dornröschen - Teer- Schiebedach - Mittach im Annaturm - Sat - Steingarten
> 
> Das wär doch n lustiger Ausflug  Hoermi, Roudy und die andern alten Männer: Ich weiß schon gar nicht mehr, wie ihr ausseht



Hey Alder, Ich habe Sonntag für Radfahrerei eingeplant, Montag geht nix (Renovierung tralala...) Falls du am Sonntag "Vertical limit" fährst, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Niggels (23. April 2011)

Samy, ne bin nicht mehr rüner, nachdem ich mich im 2. Steinfeld gut geplättet hatte,  wollte ich das nicht riskieren, musste ja noch alleine nach hause fahren


----------



## Niggels (23. April 2011)

Vatern und ich wollen morgen 1100 zum Sportplatz, wer also mitfahren will  Passt das Janis?


----------



## matzinski (23. April 2011)

Sonntagsfrühschicht ist diesmal am Montag - und Achtung: *8:30* BB 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ... Montag wollen wir im Ostdeister fahren. Grenz, Farn, Mögebier usw.


 Schätze, da sind wir dann auch unterwegs. Man sieht sich.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ... @Matzinski: Ich habe die Fox gestern mal ausgiebig durch den Harz geprügelt, läuft 1a, vielen Dank nochmal!
> ...


keine Ursache, gern geschehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (23. April 2011)

Wie heißt der Trail, der - vom Nordmannturm kommend und Richtung Pass fahrend - ein paar hundert Meter nach dem Nordmannturm auf der rechten Seite beginnt? Der Trail enthält im Mittelteil ein ca. 2-3 Meter langes "Steinbett" - evtl. hilft das bei der Beschreibung.


----------



## taifun (23. April 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Trail, der - vom Nordmannturm kommend und Richtung Pass fahrend - ein paar hundert Meter nach dem Nordmannturm auf der rechten Seite beginnt? Der Trail enthält im Mittelteil ein ca. 2-3 Meter langes "Steinbett" - evtl. hilft das bei der Beschreibung.


und ist nicht Hardtail tauglich...


----------



## zoomie (23. April 2011)

..


----------



## gloshabigur (23. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntagsfrühschicht ist diesmal am Montag - und Achtung: *8:30* BB



Bescheid!


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. April 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Einfahrt beim Schild?   ....dann: Schiebedach



postet doch gleich alle trail-einstiege hier im forum. 

macht´s dann einfacher für alle 

(die förster, die nagelbrettleger... usw, usw)


----------



## janisj (23. April 2011)

Niggels schrieb:


> Vatern und ich wollen morgen 1100 zum Sportplatz, wer also mitfahren will  Passt das Janis?



Passt, solange was Enduromäßiges- Trailschredder dingsbums ( kein CC =koc meine Seele raus) geplant ist.


----------



## Quen (23. April 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> postet doch gleich alle trail-einstiege hier im forum.
> 
> macht´s dann einfacher für alle
> 
> (die förster, die nagelbrettleger... usw, usw)



Sorry, aber wer den Einstieg übersieht, hat 'was an den Augen. Der sieht (schon) aus wie ein Pfad den es länger als ein paar Monate gibt...


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## zoomie (23. April 2011)

Grade der ist sowas von öffentlich und im Gespräch - aber gut, ihr habt's ja gelesen, ich nehm's raus.


----------



## zoomie (23. April 2011)

Jetzt mal was anderes!!!   A C H T U N G !!!!
*Wir suchen Bonnie (15 Monate alter Berner-Sennenhund), die gestern gegen 23.30h vor der Haustür der neuen Besitzer ( Brandhorst in Landringhausen ) weggelaufen ist. Sie ist sehr scheu und wurde das letzte mal Am Deichfeld in Richtung Landstraße gesehen. Bitte haltet die Augen offen und fragt rum, ob sie jemand gesehen hat. Danke!*

Die Besitzer sind Freunde von mir, haben ihre ehemalige Hündin leider erst einschläfern lassen müssen und jetzt hatten sie sich für einen neuen entschieden. Gestern sind sie zum gegenseitigem kennenlernen nach Dithmarschen angereist und haben Bonnie dann gleich mitgenommen. 
Leider hat Bonnie vor der neuen Haustür Schiß gekriegt, den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt und sich somit das Halsband auch gleich mit abgezogen. 
Seitdem wird gesucht...

Bitte melden wenn ihr was mit mitkriegt! Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (23. April 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Passt, solange was Enduromäßiges- Trailschredder dingsbums ( kein CC =koc meine Seele raus) geplant ist.



Wunderbar, bin auch für shreddermäßigdingsbums bergab und gemütlich bergauf  kann auch nicht anders mit meinem fahrenden Sofa


----------



## exto (23. April 2011)

Janis, keine Angst  Wir werden ganz bestimmt nicht ne CC-Tour starten. Lieber die ganzen "nicht hardtailtauglichen" Trails befahren. (mit'm HT, versteht sich) Wir bleiben auch auf der Westseite, damit Niggels keine Kilometerphobie kriegt

 Also, wie gesagt: 11:00h Spochtplatz...


----------



## janisj (23. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Also, wie gesagt: 11:00h Spochtplatz...



Super, dann bis Morgen!


----------



## bastis (23. April 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wer den Einstieg übersieht, hat 'was an den Augen. Der sieht (schon) aus wie ein Pfad den es länger als ein paar Monate gibt...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



klo??


----------



## zoomie (24. April 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Jetzt mal was anderes!!!   A C H T U N G !!!!
> *Wir suchen Bonnie (15 Monate alter Berner-Sennenhund), die gestern gegen 23.30h vor der Haustür der neuen Besitzer ( Brandhorst in Landringhausen ) weggelaufen ist. Sie ist sehr scheu und wurde das letzte mal Am Deichfeld in Richtung Landstraße gesehen. Bitte haltet die Augen offen und fragt rum, ob sie jemand gesehen hat. Danke!*
> 
> Die Besitzer sind Freunde von mir, haben ihre ehemalige Hündin leider erst einschläfern lassen müssen und jetzt hatten sie sich für einen neuen entschieden. Gestern sind sie zum gegenseitigem kennenlernen nach Dithmarschen angereist und haben Bonnie dann gleich mitgenommen.
> ...




Bonnie ist leider heute nacht auf der Autobahn überfahren worden. Danke für's  'Augen offen halten'  .


----------



## 1Tintin (24. April 2011)

Hallo,
hab am Freitag meine Rolle von der Kettenführung verloren (klein & schwarz ;-)).
Falls sie über den Weg rollt, bitte bescheid geben.

Falls jemand noch so ein ding zuhause hat und loswerden will ???

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (24. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntagsfrühschicht ist diesmal am Montag - und Achtung: *8:30* BB


 vorm Aufstehen... na gut...


----------



## exto (24. April 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Bonnie ist leider heute nacht auf der Autobahn überfahren worden. Danke für's  'Augen offen halten'  .


----------



## janisj (24. April 2011)

Wir haben Heute eine angenehme Trailtour gehabt ( Dornröschen, Teer, Nordmansturm, Sciebedach, Rakete) Bin endlich (dank Exto) Dornröschen volständig gefahren. Und S-dach ist auch echt ein nettes stuck Sahne.


----------



## tom de la zett (24. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntagsfrühschicht ist diesmal am Montag - und Achtung: *8:30* BB



man mags kaum glauben... ich hab keine Ausrede mehr. Mein Bäcker vor der Tür macht um 7:00 auf, obwohl 8:00 dransteht 

Aber seid ihr besch... 8:30 !? Jetzt immer oder was? Na mal sehen, hab heute um 7:20 auf dem RR gesessen vor dem Familienbesuch. Man war dat geil. Bis Eldagsen KEIN !!! Auto entgegengekommen oder überholt worden.

Schöne Ostern noch allen !


----------



## gr0tten0lm (24. April 2011)

Ihr habt also die Vertikal-rundfahrt heute gemacht?
Komme morgen bei euch innen Berg. Bring aber sehr wahrscheinlich nen guten Freund mit, der ziemlicher Anfänger ist. Also wirds wohl nicht soo vertikal.. Bin nur nen bisschen ratlos, was und wo wir fahren sollen. Mit nem Beginner aufm AM-Fully..Hab die letzte Zeit auch mein Einschätzungsvermögen bisschen verloren..
Was meint ihr, sollen wir fahren? Wollten so 5-6 Trails mitnehmen. Schwierigkeit darf sich gerne steigern. Und sie sollten nicht zuweit auseinander liegen..
Das wären alle Ansprüche.
Bitte nur Namen posten, wo die sind, weiß ich dann schon..
Achja, wenn wer mitkommen will, auch gerne. Sind wahrscheinlich ab 11.30 vor Ort.

greetz


----------



## stefan64 (24. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntagsfrühschicht ist diesmal am Montag - und Achtung: *8:30* BB
> 
> Schätze, da sind wir dann auch unterwegs. Man sieht sich.
> 
> keine Ursache, gern geschehen



Bescheid


----------



## exto (24. April 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> Mit nem Beginner aufm AM-Fully...
> 
> ...Wollten so 5-6 Trails mitnehmen. Schwierigkeit darf sich gerne steigern. Und sie sollten nicht zuweit auseinander liegen..
> Das wären alle Ansprüche.



Na ja, wenn sie nicht zu weit auseinander liegen...

5-6 Trails sind natürlich schon ne Hausnummer. Das sind im Zweifelsfall so um die 1500 Höhenmeter. Wenn ich dein anfangender Kumpel wär' würd ich dir mein AM Fully am Ende der Tour anal einführen, wenn ich dazu nicht zu kaputt wäre.  

Ich würde in Basche starten. Rauf zum Kamm, Heisterburg, Schmierseife, Römer, wieder hoch und Abschluss Rakete. Das reicht absolut für'n Anfänger. 

Wenn du dein Einschätzungsvermögen wiederfinden willst, kommste einfach in der nächsten Zeit mal mit...


----------



## Havoc1980 (24. April 2011)

Hallo greetz,

habe gerade deinen Beitrag gelesen. Du bist morgen mit  einem Anfänger im Deister unterwegs. Ich bin morgen auch ab ca. 10:00 Uhr  auch mit einem Anfänger im Deister. Vieleicht könnte man sich ja  irgendwo Treffen. Wir fahren mehr in der Gegend um Hohenbostel.

gruß
Olli


----------



## gr0tten0lm (24. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würde in Basche starten. Rauf zum Kamm, Heisterburg, Schmierseife, Römer, wieder hoch und Abschluss Rakete. Das reicht absolut für'n Anfänger.


Das ist ne gute idee. An die ersten Beiden hab ich auch schon gedacht. Hab nur zuviel mit Ortskenntnis geprahlt. Römer? Kommt der in der Nähe Ausgang Schmierseife? dann kann ich mir den schon denken. Wenn nicht, kann mir wer evtl. ne PN mit'm Hinweis zum Eingang schicken?
Wieviel wir fahren fahren und wer wem was einführt werden wir morgen feststellen.. 
Der Junge fängt zwar an mit DH/FR, hat aber jetzt schon Elenfantenbeine + super Kondition. 


exto schrieb:


> Wenn du dein Einschätzungsvermögen wiederfinden willst, kommste einfach in der nächsten Zeit mal mit...


Auch das halte ich für eine sehr gute Idee. Würd mich freuen. Ich beobachte hier, wann ihr das näxte mal fahrt und melde mich dann.

@Olli, das wäre cool, mit mehreren Leuten machts ja noch mehr Spaß. Ihr startet ja schon ehr und wir fahren sicherlich lange. Aber nen paar Stunden, können wa zusammen riden. Hohenbostel ist ja auch die Ecke, wo wir hinwollen=Basche,oder?
Jetzt warte ich nur noch, das mein Kollege hier auftaucht um das fest abzumachen.Schicke dir gleich noch ne PN mit handynr und konkretem..

greetz 'n' thx

grottenolm


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. April 2011)

Morgen geht's immer noch ab 1115 vom WK auf den Grenzweg und Farnweg. Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janemann (24. April 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab am Freitag meine Rolle von der Kettenführung verloren (klein & schwarz ;-)).
> Falls sie über den Weg rollt, bitte bescheid geben.
> 
> ...



Truvativ?  Hab noch eine!

Gruss, Jan


----------



## Jennfa (24. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Morgen geht's immer noch ab 1115 vom WK auf den Grenzweg und Farnweg. Wer ist dabei ?



Wenn ich meine Beine morgen noch spüre dabei !


----------



## LocoFanatic (25. April 2011)

so, das war doch heute noch mal ein schöner Deister-Tag. Vielen Dank an die Gruppe, dass sie mich ertragen hat 
Und trails sind ja uach immer schön.
Wünsche euch noch viel Spaß heute und diesen Sommer, mal sehen, wann ich wieder vorbeischaue.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. April 2011)

Phil und ich haben heute mal wieder die Wanderer im Harz verschreckt:


----------



## Dease (25. April 2011)

Diesmal mit vollen Batterien. 

Coole Pics.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. April 2011)

Klasse Bilder, vor allem das 2te!


----------



## Jennfa (25. April 2011)

Mir gefällt das Erste und das Letzte am besten. Beim Ersten ist das Licht so schön ! Und Phil ohne FF, welch ungewohnter Anblick . Der Harz ist schon schön, wir hatten ja gestern schon das Vergnügen. Ist dieses Jahr definitiv öfters geplant...wobei das Wetter momentan auch wirklich beflügelt. Ich hab die Trails im Harz noch nie sooooo trocken gesehen!


----------



## Hagen3000 (26. April 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Phil und ich haben heute mal wieder die Wanderer im Harz verschreckt:



Schön und coole Pics! Schade, dass ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Aber dafür hatte ich ja Freitag meinen Spaß im Harz


----------



## TL23 (26. April 2011)

Schöne Bilder! Wo seid ihr im Harz gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. April 2011)

Um Schierke rum.


----------



## hülemüll (26. April 2011)

Im unteren Teil Teerweg wurden die Kicker und Landungen teilweise zerstört. Bei einer Landung fehlt schon ein 1/2 Meter. Nix wildes, aber schadet nicht, es zu wissen... ;-)


----------



## Scott-y (26. April 2011)

Ich habe bis 16 Uhr morgen Ausgang. Wenn jemand Zeit hat? Ich fall nicht gern alleine.


----------



## Dease (26. April 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich habe bis 16 Uhr morgen Ausgang. Wenn jemand Zeit hat? Ich fall nicht gern alleine.



Ich habe Morgen auch noch frei. Wann & wo?


----------



## Scott-y (26. April 2011)

Ich würde gern in Deister schon Vormittag. Wir können ja heimlich den Farnweg 25 mal abfahren. 
 Also 10Uhr wäre i.O.  Von mir aus Niensteter Pass Parkplatz dann sin wir schön in der Mitte und können uns Morgen entscheiden Ich schicke dir meine Nummer per PN


----------



## Dease (26. April 2011)

Alles klar. Ich starte dann halb 10h von Basche aus. Ist für mich besser zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (27. April 2011)

Moin Jungs - und Jenna 

Homie, bin raus für heute  

Schönen Tach für euch!


----------



## NightWing77 (27. April 2011)

Morjen

Bin wieder da

Das mit dem super Wetter im Harz und die furztrockenen Wege kann ich nur bestätigen.

Unser Startpunkt war ja eine Woche lang Altenau, von da gings nach Schirke von da aufen Brocken, in Goslar und Bad Harzburg sind wa gefahren und nach Sankt Andreasberg ging es auch. 
War das erste mal das mein neues HT groß ausgeführt wurde, ne richtige Bergziege kann ich nur sagen.
Leider muß die Karre für Tirol zu Hause bleiben da meine Frau es garnicht leiden konnte das das Rad so schnell die Berge hoch kommt.

Hoffe das es bei mir dieses WE mit Deister klappt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. April 2011)

liebes Tagebuch... heute hat der Skyjet mich über meinen ersten richtigen Double "gebrüllt" (der Erste im Mittelteil der Rakete) . Mit der Grazie eines umgehenden Plumpssacks bin ich da rüber geflogen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich sicher etwas entspannter, aber wichtig ist, dass ich wieder den natürlichen Mutproben-Vorsprung zur freeridenden Damenwelt hergestellt habe


----------



## Hagen3000 (27. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> liebes Tagebuch... heute hat der Skyjet mich über meinen ersten richtigen Double "gebrüllt" (der Erste im Mittelteil der Rakete) . Mit der Grazie eines umgehenden Plumpssacks bin ich da rüber geflogen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich sicher etwas entspannter, aber wichtig ist, dass ich wieder den natürlichen Mutproben-Vorsprung zur freeridenden Damenwelt hergestellt habe



Top  Wenn meine Nebenhöhlen mich lassen, wäre ich nächsten Mittwoch auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## chris2305 (27. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> liebes Tagebuch... heute hat der Skyjet mich über meinen ersten richtigen Double "gebrüllt" (der Erste im Mittelteil der Rakete) . Mit der Grazie eines umgehenden Plumpssacks bin ich da rüber geflogen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich sicher etwas entspannter, aber wichtig ist, dass ich wieder den natürlichen Mutproben-Vorsprung zur freeridenden Damenwelt hergestellt habe



Man munkelt in Fachkreisen ja auch, das sich der Skyjet mit FLiegen auskennt


----------



## Darkwing Duck (27. April 2011)

Glaub ich nicht, der ist doch eigentlich ein ganz Bodenständiger


----------



## exto (27. April 2011)

Ich hoffe für alle - wie auch immer - Beteiligten inständig, dass der Skyjet anmutiger fliegt als ein Plumpssack 

Homer, jetzt haste auch Vorsprung vor mir


----------



## Skyjet (27. April 2011)

@ Andy     ---- weiter so....


----------



## taxifolia (27. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> liebes Tagebuch... heute hat der Skyjet mich über meinen ersten richtigen Double "gebrüllt" (der Erste im Mittelteil der Rakete) . Mit der Grazie eines umgehenden Plumpssacks bin ich da rüber geflogen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich sicher etwas entspannter, aber wichtig ist, dass ich wieder den natürlichen Mutproben-Vorsprung zur freeridenden Damenwelt hergestellt habe



Gibt es GPS Daten vom Double ? Oder bist Du über Skyjets Beine gefahren ( rumpelt zweimal und brüllen tut er auch) 
taxi


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. April 2011)

Ich muß feststellen, das das Biken bei den Deisterfreunden langsam aber sicher in die richtige Richtung geht!
Sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (28. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> liebes Tagebuch... heute hat der Skyjet mich über meinen ersten richtigen Double "gebrüllt" (der Erste im Mittelteil der Rakete) . Mit der Grazie eines umgehenden Plumpssacks bin ich da rüber geflogen. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich sicher etwas entspannter, aber wichtig ist, dass ich wieder den natürlichen Mutproben-Vorsprung zur freeridenden Damenwelt hergestellt habe



Abwarten Schatz..das nächste Wochenende ist nah. Da wisch ich Dir wieder ein' aus. Versprochen.


----------



## chris2305 (28. April 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Abwarten Schatz..das nächste Wochenende ist nah. Da wisch ich Dir wieder ein' aus. Versprochen.



Na solche Sätze können auch missverstanden werden


----------



## chris2305 (28. April 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich muß feststellen, das das Biken bei den Deisterfreunden langsam aber sicher in die richtige Richtung geht!
> Sehr schön!



Wie heißt es doch: Dem Himmel sind keine Grenzen gesetzt


----------



## zoomie (28. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Na solche Sätze können auch missverstanden werden


 

Verstehe nicht was Du meinst.


----------



## Xtrashocker (28. April 2011)

Moin zusammen.

Hätte jemand lust mir mal das Biken am Deister zu zeigen?
Ich habe vor morgen (Freitag) dort mal mein Hardtail herunterzuscheuchen.
Was "richtige Berge" angeht bin ich zwar noch Anfänger, aber war einige male im Zeven Racepark oder auch mal an ner Baggerkuhle springen. Dazu denke ich bringe ich gute Kondition mit.

Das Bike ist auch etwas mehr für groberes Gelände getrimmt. Ist nen altes Red Bull Stiffee Three...

Da sein könnte ich im Zeitraum von 12-20 Uhr. Da ich ganz aus Bremerhaven anreise, wollte ich auch etwas länger bleiben, damit es sich auch lohnt.

zu meiner Person: Dass ich aus der nähe von Bremerhaven komme erwähnte ich ja schon 
Ich bin 25 jahre alt und habe mein Hardtail schon 7 Jahre. Als ich letztes Wochenende mal zu Fuß im Weser-Bergland unterwegs war, habe ich mir geschworen da mit meinem Bike den Deister unsicher zu machen.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn sich da jemand findet der mir einige Trails zeigen kann.


----------



## matzinski (28. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

diese Umfrage müsst ihr allein schon wegen der herrlichen, teils haarsträubenden Fotos zu den beschriebenen Fahrsituationen mitmachen 

http://ww3.unipark.de/uc/siebert_De...yid=206837&sid=206838&act=start&js=13&flash=0

Nach Ende der Umfrage war ich echt nicht sicher, ob ich die Frage zur Selbsteinschätzung auf Seite eins nicht doch 'ne Stufe niedriger hätte beantworten sollen


----------



## Dease (28. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> diese Umfrage müsst ihr allein schon wegen der herrlichen, teils haarsträubenden Fotos zu den beschriebenen Fahrsituationen mitmachen
> 
> ...



Ging mir gestern genauso. Irgendwie eine komische Zusammenstellung. Entweder Kinderkacke oder extrem. Dazwischen gab es kaum Fotos.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. April 2011)

Wer aus Nienburg ist denn am Mittwoch in Bredenbeck gestartet?
Rückkehr so gegen 18 Uhr?


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. April 2011)

für exto :


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8255536&postcount=279


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (28. April 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich muß feststellen, das das Biken bei den Deisterfreunden langsam aber sicher in die richtige Richtung geht!
> Sehr schön!



Für die die gerne beides machen

Altstadtrennen in Höxter mitten durch die Stadt!!!!! War ziemlich cool vor 2 Jahren.

@Chris schade das du nicht da bist.....dachte wir treffen uns da mal wieder und drehen ne Runde zusammen

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8256754#post8256754

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J43bb1D2fi0"]YouTube        - Altstadtrennen HÃ¶xter 2.5.2009[/nomedia]


----------



## chris2305 (28. April 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Für die die gerne beides machen
> 
> Altstadtrennen in Höxter mitten durch die Stadt!!!!! War ziemlich cool vor 2 Jahren.
> 
> ...



Ja wäre geil gewesen, nur Familienurlaub geht vor.

Müssen wir uns im Deister treffen, oder du kommst nach Kollerbeck?!


----------



## gr0tten0lm (28. April 2011)

Xtrashocker schrieb:


> Moin zusammen.
> Hätte jemand lust mir mal das Biken am Deister zu zeigen?
> Ich habe vor morgen (Freitag) dort mal mein Hardtail herunterzuscheuchen.
> Das Bike ist auch etwas mehr für groberes Gelände getrimmt. Ist nen altes Red Bull Stiffee Three...
> ...


Nachdem der letzte Ausflug mit meinem Freund leider ein unschönes Ende genommen hat und der erst heute wieder einigermaßen Laufen kann, werde ich morgen mit einem schon versierterem Anfänger den Deister zumindest für uns selber recht unsicher machen. Auf Wanderer und andere Biker nehmen wir natürlich wie immer mehr Rücksicht.
Sind zwar Beide noch nich so die Experten, aber was uns an Skills fehlt machen wir durch Einsatzbereitschaft wett. 
Einige Trails unterschiedlicher Couleur kenne ich bereits. Können wahrscheinlich auch so ab 12 vor Ort. Schreib dir mal ne PN mit Nr, dann können wa morgen mal telefonieren, wegen genauem Treffpunkt..
Ist uns auch egal ob wir uns einfach und schnell oder technisch schwierig und dafür langsamer oder springend durchs Unterholz bewegen.

greetz

grottenolm


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (29. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ja wäre geil gewesen, nur Familienurlaub geht vor.
> 
> Müssen wir uns im Deister treffen, oder du kommst nach Kollerbeck?!



mal gucken, wenn es passt komme ich in Kollerbeck vorbei....


----------



## zoomie (29. April 2011)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> Nachdem der letzte Ausflug mit meinem Freund leider ein unschönes Ende genommen hat und der erst heute wieder einigermaßen Laufen kann..
> Sind zwar Beide noch nich so die Experten..
> 
> 
> ....vielleicht solltest Du auf Deine Mitfahrer und die 'Fähigkeiten an sich' auch Rücksicht nehmen..


----------



## gloshabigur (29. April 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Ging mir gestern genauso. Irgendwie eine komische Zusammenstellung. Entweder Kinderkacke oder extrem. Dazwischen gab es kaum Fotos.



Aber viele spektakuläre Pics. 
Allein dafür lohnt sich das mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (29. April 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Altstadtrennen in Höxter mitten durch die Stadt!!!!! War ziemlich cool vor 2 Jahren...


das kann mal wohl sagen. 

Leider bin ich, trotz gegenteiliger Beteuerungen im Winter, dieses Jahr doch nicht dabei. Vielleicht als Zuschauer, wenn mein Rad dann noch nicht im Container steht. Würde sich für eine Trainingsfahrt ja anbieten...

Für satte Schräglagen im Parkhaus und bei Regen: Schwalbe Marathon Supreme* 26x2.0, mit denen geht auch auf nassem Kopfsteinpflaster noch richtig was ab... 
* Mit den Dingern habe ich bei Parkhaus-Rondell-Abfahrt den *richtigen* Racern auf jeder Runde >5sec. abgenommen.
Das ich die auf den nächsten 200m gleich wieder verloren habe, soll hier jetzt aber nicht weiter thematisiert werden 

Ach, und da fällt mir auch gleich wieder der lustige Zielsprint um Platz 178 mit dem hoerminator ein, wo rd. vier Zentner Rennmasse Schulter an Schulter mit Vollgas von der Rampe herunter über die Ziellinie in die sich dort stauende Rennfahrermenge donnerte.
Unbeteiligte Zuschauer haben später verwirrt von einer Stampede berichtet . 

Wer war da doch gleich um eine Sackhaaresbreite vorne ?


----------



## schappi (29. April 2011)

Wenn jemand das Rennen mitfahren will: 
ich habe einen 29"er mit der von Madeba gelobten Bereifung und Kassette 11-26 (kann seine Einschätzung nur teilen) und könnte den für das Rennen verleihen


----------



## chris2305 (29. April 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn jemand das Rennen mitfahren will:
> ich habe einen 29"er mit der von Madeba gelobten Bereifung und Kassette 11-26 (kann seine Einschätzung nur teilen) und könnte den für das Rennen verleihen



Du fährst noch Rad???

BTW:
29´´er sollte für Höxter auch nicht so geeignet sein.


----------



## Scott-y (29. April 2011)

Ich bin am Samstag Vormittag bis zum frühen Nachmittag im Deister. Wenn jemand sich einklinken will...... Startpunkt ist noch nicht fix.

 Höxter peile ich auch noch an, aber ich nehme abgefahrene Reifen. Nix immer neu.
 Mein Reifenfundus macht manchem Händler schon Ehre und man hat immer nie das Richtige. Jetzt weiß ich wie es meiner Frau vorm Kleiderschrank geht.


----------



## gr0tten0lm (29. April 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ....vielleicht solltest Du auf Deine Mitfahrer und die 'Fähigkeiten an sich' auch Rücksicht nehmen..


Im Prinzip hast du volkommen recht! Letztes Mal war auch ungünstig, weil mein Freund sich überschätzt hat und alles aus seiner bmx-Schule verlernt hatte..
Der diesmal erwähnte Freund und ich betreiben seit früher Kindheit verschiedene "Extremsportarten" und freuten uns bei jedem der erlebten Stürze, bis jetzt, über den ziemlich weichen Waldboden.  Gute Körperkontrolle und "Erfahrung mit dem Hinfallen im Algemeinen" bringen wir also von Haus aus mit..
Fahren /Leben nen bisschen nach dem Motto "if you're not falling, you're not trying hard enough" / "No Risk, no fun.".
Kenne jetzt zum Glück die meisten Trails.
Als ich die letzten Male festgestellt habe, wo wir jeweils die ersten Male im Deister runtergeknallt sind, weil wir die Trails halt gefunden haben, wurd mir schon ganz anders.
Also da hat sich schon was getan!
Aber gerade auf "Andere" werde ich nun mehr aufpassen.
Ich werd deine Worte im Hinterkopf zu behalten!
Und für die Schleiftrage werde ich auch bald Spenden.

greetz


----------



## schappi (29. April 2011)

Apropos Schleifkorbtrage;

War gerade bei Murer Feuerschutz und habe die Schleifkorbtrage bestellt:





Habe erstmal das noch fehlende Geld aus eigener Tasche ausgelegt.

Spenden sind also noch immer willkommen.

Die Trage kommt so ín den nächsten 2 Wochen und wird dann von den Deisterfreunden offiziell an die Feuerwehr Wennigsen übergeben. Den Termin gebe ich hier bekannt, damit so viele wie möglich von Euch im DF Trikot dabei sein können.


----------



## schappi (29. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Du fährst noch Rad???
> 
> BTW:
> 29´´er sollte für Höxter auch nicht so geeignet sein.



Warum? mit den Marathon Suprem ist das Bike auf Asphalt extrem wendig


----------



## chris2305 (29. April 2011)

Ich denke ein 26 er ist wendiger.


----------



## Madeba (29. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich denke ein 26 er ist wendiger.


da sind doch nur zwei Kurven, wo es auf Wendigkeit ankommt. Den Rest machst Du mit Schräglage.


----------



## schappi (29. April 2011)

Mit den Slickreifen fährt sich das 29er wie ein Gocart, der Lenkwinkel,ist recht steil und es spricht daher auf die kleinste Bewegung an.
Der Kurvengripp und die mögliche Schräglage ist schon phantastisch nicht mit Profilreifen zu vergleichen.
Mit abgefahrenen Stollenreifen währe ich vorsichtig, da die in der Schulter meist noch viel Profiltiefe haben und dann bei einer bestimmten Schäglage wegschmieren, ausserdem hast du bei einem profiliertem MTB Reifen 50% Negativanteil (was im Gelände super ist, da hier der Grip über Formschlupf aufgebaut wird )und von daher wesentlich weniger Kontaktfläche als beim Slick wo der Gripp über Adhäsion und Verzahnung mit der Asphaltstruktur aufgebaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (29. April 2011)

Also ich bin vor zwei jahren mit normalen Reifen gefahren und es ging sehr gut. Dieses ganze Reifen gequatsche wird überbewertet. Nen  Slick hilft dir da auch nicht. 
Auf die Dauer hilft nur Power


----------



## chris2305 (29. April 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> da sind doch nur zwei Kurven, wo es auf Wendigkeit ankommt. Den Rest machst Du mit Schräglage.



Ich denke da unterscheidet sich dann aber unsere Fahrtechnik


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Reifen gequatsche wird überbewertet.



Frevler


----------



## schappi (29. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Also ich bin vor zwei jahren mit normalen Reifen gefahren und es ging sehr gut. Dieses ganze Reifen gequatsche wird überbewertet. Nen  Slick hilft dir da auch nicht.
> Auf die Dauer hilft nur Power



Ich lade dich hiermit ein einmal meinen 29er mit Slicks zu fahren, mal sehen ob du danach immer noch so redest


----------



## chris2305 (29. April 2011)

Aber nur einmal! Und nicht in Höxter.

Aber eigentlich is es doch eh Wurscht,oder???


----------



## Quen (29. April 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Auf die Dauer hilft nur Power




Gutes Motto! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## janisj (29. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

Schreddert jemand Morgen Trails im Deister? Sonntag ist ja Deistertag, nicht sonderlich gut für Radfahrer....


----------



## quasibinaer (29. April 2011)

Ich spiele schwerstens mit dem Gedanken morgen nachmittag gegen 14hundert am Waldkater loszustarten und dann den Farnweg runter zu fahren. Anschliessend vielleicht noch ne Session auf dem unteren Teil, wie auch immer der dann heißt. Ortskundige(ere) mögen mir bitte den Fauxpas verzeihen. 
Wenn sich also jemand anschliessen möchte, herzlich gerne!


----------



## reflux (29. April 2011)

nicht köpfen für die eigenwerbung-aber ich würde mir gerne den versand sparen







neu+ungetragen
lässiges langarm Freeride-Shirt in bewährter Cannondale-Qualität
weit geschnitten
Ärmel im Raglanschnitt
Material: 97% Polyester 3% Spanndex
extrem atmungsaktiv
Mesh-Einsätze an der Seite und am Ärmel
Rundkragen
Flachnähte
Farbe: burgundyrot
Ursprungsland: Made in Taiwan
Größe: Large

30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (29. April 2011)

Ich werde so gegen 10 Uhr am Sportplatz Basche loseiern. Mal sehn wie lang ich`s aushalte.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. April 2011)

reflux schrieb:


> nicht köpfen für die eigenwerbung-aber ich würde mir gerne den versand sparen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hat ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit hiermit 






lebe lang und in Frieden


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. April 2011)

Ein schlechter Maler ist immer noch ein guter Ingenieur. Mein Rad fährt erst mal wieder bis die Teile von Votec kommen.


----------



## gloshabigur (30. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> hat ein bisschen Ähnlichkeit hiermit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. April 2011)

Homer, Endgeil!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. April 2011)

Wer fährt morgen wann und wo los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (30. April 2011)

@Homer: Gegen Mittag, warte noch auf Nachricht von Wojtek wann genau und von wo...


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2011)

wir brauchen defeitiv neue trails im deister .

sowas geht doch hier auch :

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/you-like-this-full-movie-2011.html


----------



## Surfjunk (30. April 2011)

Wir kommen morgen mit 2Mann aus OWL zu euch, Start Nienstädter Pass ca.10 Uhr.
So Sachen wie Schiebedach, Rakete, Farn, Grab usw. kennen wir schon.
Wer ist denn morgen noch so unterwegs wo wir uns Enduro mäßig dranhängen können?

He Sören, bist du auch unterwegs?


----------



## matzinski (30. April 2011)

Frühschicht ist morgen schon wieder früher: *8:15* am Fundament. Zweiter Treff dann Bhf. Egestorf 9:05


----------



## janisj (30. April 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen wann und wo los?


Ich fahre, egal wann, muss Traillastig sein.


----------



## exto (30. April 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wir kommen morgen mit 2Mann aus OWL zu euch, Start Nienstädter Pass ca.10 Uhr.
> So Sachen wie Schiebedach, Rakete, Farn, Grab usw. kennen wir schon.
> Wer ist denn morgen noch so unterwegs wo wir uns Enduro mäßig dranhängen können?
> 
> He Sören, bist du auch unterwegs?



Heh, ich würd' mich auch einfinden. Vielleicht kann ich euch das ein oder andere Sahhnestückchen noch zeigen 

Homer, Hagen, Janis, kommt doch einfach hin, oder meldet euch einfach zwischendurch. Vielleicht treffen wir uns unterwegs...


----------



## gloshabigur (30. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ist morgen schon wieder früher: *8:15* am Fundament. Zweiter Treff dann Bhf. Egestorf 9:05



Wenn der Trend anhält, startet die Frühschicht bald zu meinen alten Zeiten .
Dann ist es die Nachtschicht. 

Dabei; Schiebedach ?


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. April 2011)

@Hagen, Homer und Rest 

Morgen geht es um 12 Uhr ab Wk los!!!


----------



## Phoenix3000 (30. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde.
Bin grad frisch in die schönste Stadt der Welt gezogen um hier zu Studieren und wollte mich mal fix vorstellen 

Tim - 22 Jahre ^^

Und als Frischfleisch hab ich dann gleich noch mal ne frage.
Aus der alten Heimat bringe ich nen HT mit welches für kleine Touren noch okay ist, ich mir aber was neues kaufen wollte da ich ja jetzt in den unendlichen weiten des Deisters surfen kann.

Da ich auch noch ein weig geld hab sind bei mir 2 Räder in die engere wahl gefallen.

YT - Tues FR 2011
YT -  Play 2011

Erste das bekannte FR bike und das Play ist nen slopestyle fully mit dem man aber auch gut trails fahren sollen kann.
Da ich leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit hatte durch den Deister zu fahren, da die Möbel noch fast auf der Straße stehen wollte ich euch erst ma fragen wie die Trails denn so im allgemeinen aussehen?
Baucht man wirklich die 180-200mm Federweg oder reichen auch die 130 vom Play aus.

Mfg und schönen Abend euch noch.


----------



## janisj (30. April 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Heh, ich würd' mich auch einfinden. Vielleicht kann ich euch das ein oder andere Sahhnestückchen noch zeigen
> 
> Homer, Hagen, Janis, kommt doch einfach hin, oder meldet euch einfach zwischendurch. Vielleicht treffen wir uns unterwegs...




So, ich bin dabei, wo und wann treffen wir uns? mit dir macht Spasssßß zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. April 2011)

Ich wollte um 10.00 am Pass sein. Wenn das zu früh ist, können wir uns auch später treffen. Ich schick mal meine Telefonnummer per PN...


----------



## janisj (30. April 2011)

10:00 N-Pass ist OK, und dein Handy ****4013*** habe ich schon


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. April 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> He Sören, bist du auch unterwegs?



nee, oberschenkel ist noch nicht i.o.
daher z. zt wenn überhaupt , dann nur rr. 

der einstieg vom steingarten ist übrigends wieder frei ,
wurde mir berichtet  

sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## exto (30. April 2011)

Schade... !


----------



## Surfjunk (30. April 2011)

@exto

10 Uhr Nienstä. Pass steht 

Du aber nur mit S.SPeed. damit wir mithalten können.


----------



## exto (30. April 2011)

Logisch 

Hab nix anderes im Moment...


----------



## AKe (30. April 2011)

Hey, ich bin neu hier . Suche ne nette Gruppe, denen ich mich anschließen kann. Bin einigermaßen fit und würde gerne Touren fahren.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. April 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ist morgen schon wieder früher: *8:15* am Fundament. Zweiter Treff dann Bhf. Egestorf 9:05


aber hoffentlich geht das nicht so rasant weiter, sonst startet die Sonntagsfrühschicht ja bald schon am Samstag...


----------



## janisj (30. April 2011)

AKe schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin neu hier . Suche ne nette Gruppe, denen ich mich anschließen kann. Bin einigermaßen fit und würde gerne Touren fahren.



Na dann Morgen um 10:00 am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass. Sei bereit dass wir keine S0 Touren fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (30. April 2011)

Sind morgen auch irgendwann im Wald...werden uns wohl in der Nähe von Farn aufhalten !


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. April 2011)

In welche Richtung fahrt ihr vom Pass aus los?


----------



## exto (30. April 2011)

Phoenix3000 schrieb:


> Da ich leider noch nicht die Gelegenheit hatte durch den Deister zu fahren, da die Möbel noch fast auf der Straße stehen wollte ich euch erst ma fragen wie die Trails denn so im allgemeinen aussehen?
> Baucht man wirklich die 180-200mm Federweg oder reichen auch die 130 vom Play aus.



Zum Trailsurfen ist das Play sicher geil. Aber wie kommst du dahin? Größte Sitzrohrlänge ist 38 cm. Das heißt, du wirst bergauf wohl schieben müssen. Geht auch, aber dann lieber n richtig dickes Mopped.

Man kann sicherlich geteilter Meinung sein, aber ich denke, ein stabiles Enduro ist das ideale Deisterbike. bei YT heißt das, glaube ich, Noton. Wenn du RICHTIG fahren kannst, dürfte ein AM Bike - ne Nummer kleiner als normal - mit Stahlferderelementen und Hardcore-Laufrädern am meisten Spass machen...

Komm einfach mal mit und guck dir die Sache an...

@ Homer: Ich persönlich würd gern Richtung Osten fahren. Sat und Steingarten (hat ja die letzten Male eher nicht so hingehauen). Aber ich kann nicht sagen, was die Anderen so vorhaben...


----------



## Skyjet (1. Mai 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir brauchen defeitiv neue trails im deister .
> 
> sowas geht doch hier auch :
> 
> http://www.pinkbike.com/news/you-like-this-full-movie-2011.html



Wenn der Deister 6000-8000ft höher wäre...aber geiles Video


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2011)

Moin, ich bin raus für heute. Habe vöiig verpennt. Gestern noch Besuch gehabt, eins von den Weizen war bestimmt schlecht 
Drehe hier nachher eine runde mit meine Sohnemann.

@exto
Der ROlf ist auf dem Weg zu euch. 
Der fährt ein Canyon Trailflow in Blau.

Viel Spass euch allen


----------



## reflux (1. Mai 2011)

Phoenix3000 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde.
> Bin grad frisch in die schönste Stadt der Welt gezogen um hier zu Studieren und wollte mich mal fix vorstellen
> 
> Tim - 22 Jahre ^^
> ...


endlich mal ein hannoveraner
also ich fahre mit nem 120er federweg und finde, dass das vollkommen reicht
kommt halt aufs tempo an, mit dem du runter willst ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (1. Mai 2011)

Ich war gestern fast allein im Deister. Entgegen meiner Aussage bin ich dann zum Waldkater rüber und bin den Farnweg 4x gefahren (allein). So hatte ich mal Zeit mir einige Streckenteile mal in Ruhe anzusehen und anders zu fahren und damit meine Beine auch was davon haben bin ich auch immer die steile Auffahrt immer wieder hoch. Einmal  bin ich das Grab noch mal.Da habe ich dann mal 4 andere MTBler getroffen.Mit denen bin ich dann noch mal rüber zum Farn. Das hat dann auch gereicht.
 Mein Farnweg-Trainingsprogramm ist somit erledigt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Mai 2011)

Und? Wie lange hast du für den Farnweg gebraucht?


----------



## Scott-y (1. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es nicht gestoppt. Ich bin auch nach der Schonung eingestiegen. Außerdem bin ich kein Titelkandidat, außer wir stoppen die Zeit für das Bergauf Stück mit.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Mai 2011)

Ja! 2 Wertungen! Einmal nur runter und einmal rauf und runter.


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> @exto
> Der ROlf ist auf dem Weg zu euch.
> Der fährt ein Canyon Trailflow in Blau.
> 
> Viel Spass euch allen



Der ist leider nicht aufgetaucht. Wir haben bis 10:20 gewartet.

War schick  Wir sind doch erst rüber in den Westen, 1x Schiebedach, 1x Schmierseife, 1x Dornröschen (Janis das erste Mal ohne "füßeln"). Dann n Käffchen im Nordmannsturm (Afausel hatte kein Sitzfleisch und ist in der Zeit Römer gefahren ). Noch mal Schiebedach. Rüber gemacht: 1x Satellit (schicker Abflug ), 1x Barbie (Evels Trailsklaven von der Arbeit abgehalten), 1x Farn. Dann den Polenzweg raufgejammert und Feierabend.

War mal wieder ne sauschöne Tour bei perfektem Wetter 

P.S.: Diese moderne Technik is irgendwie nix für mich. Hatte extra ne Federgabel montiert, die federt jetzt keinen mm mehr. Vielleicht hat sie den derben Durchschlag auf'm Barbie irgendwie übel genommen


----------



## janisj (1. Mai 2011)

Hey, nicht schummeln, wir sind auch Ladies-only gefahren , insgesamt 45km/1324hm. War göil, Jetzt wird Weizen ge...


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2011)

Oh Mann da hab ich ja was verpasst. 
Andreas war auch da, man den hatte ich noch angeschrieben. 
Shice!
Ich bin nachher sone kleine 25 km Hausrunde im Wiehen gefahren. 
Bestimmt schlagen wir nächstes Wochenende mit Nippelspanner bei euch auf


----------



## Madeba (2. Mai 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich denke da unterscheidet sich dann aber unsere Fahrtechnik



Schisser 

ist wie bei den Ofenfahrern: dicke Motoren für geradeaus aber nicht um die Kurven kommen


----------



## chris2305 (2. Mai 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> Schisser
> 
> ist wie bei den Ofenfahrern: dicke Motoren für geradeaus aber nicht um die Kurven kommen



Ich glaube das hast du jetzt was flasch verstanden.

Der Schuh "ohne Technik" passt mir glaube ich nicht! Da gibt es andere Experten


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch Feierabenrunde um 19:00 vom SpB. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Mai 2011)

endlich mal ne vid mit cooler mukke 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/194439/


----------



## zoomie (3. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mittwoch Feierabenrunde um 19:00 vom SpB. Wer kommt mit?


 

dabei


----------



## Skyjet (3. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mittwoch Feierabenrunde um 19:00 vom SpB. Wer kommt mit?



Bin auch dabei....wollte heute auch noch fahren, wer Lust?


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2011)

hi leutz 

bin gerade für die nächsten beiden monate in raum hannover und da wollt ich ja mal zu euch in den deister zum dh,könnte mir da einer mal eine kleine wegbeschreibung geben wo ich da am besten hin muss muss radeln.ist das da in der nähe des annaturms??? 

wollte da heute auch dann nochmal rumkommen um mir das mal an zu schauen. 
greetz


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2011)

Die FF Big Bike Fraktion trifft sich eigentlich immer am Sonntag in Wennigsen am Waldkater um 12:00 Uhr. Ansonsten ist ein Treffen Mittwoch am Waldsportplatz (Deisterfreilichtbühne) in Barsinghausen s die beiden Posts über deinem


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2011)

kann man da denn sonst auch so hin oder ist das ein verein dem die strecke gehört???
wollt eigentlich am nienstedter pass parken und dann am kammweg lang in richtung annaturm,wäre ich da richtig??ist das weit bis dahin oder gibts da ne bessere parkmöglichkeit??weil ich komm mit nem v10 classic,zwecks berauf wäre da schlecht


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Mai 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> kann man da denn sonst auch so hin oder ist das ein verein dem die strecke gehört???
> wollt eigentlich am nienstedter pass parken und dann am kammweg lang in richtung annaturm,wäre ich da richtig??ist das weit bis dahin oder gibts da ne bessere parkmöglichkeit??weil ich komm mit nem v10 classic,zwecks berauf wäre da schlecht



Da kann man überall auch so hin, solltest halt nur wissen wo die Einstiege sind. Um ein mehr oder weniger großes Schiebepensum wirst du, je nachdem welche Trails du fahren willst, aber auch vom Nienstädter Pass Parkplatz aus nicht herumkommen.


----------



## sundancer (3. Mai 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> kann man da denn sonst auch so hin oder ist das ein verein dem die strecke gehört???
> wollt eigentlich am nienstedter pass parken und dann am kammweg lang in richtung annaturm,wäre ich da richtig??ist das weit bis dahin oder gibts da ne bessere parkmöglichkeit??weil ich komm mit nem v10 classic,zwecks berauf wäre da schlecht



Wegbeschreibungen zu den Trails wirst du hier nicht erhalten. Höchstens Angebote, daß dich mal wer mit nimmt, um dir die Trails zu zeigen.
Das ist halt alles nciht ganz offiziell und auch die Waldbesitzer lesen hier vieleicht mit. Daher gibt es keine Beschreibungen.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2011)

gut alles klar,versteh ich,dann kann mir einer vielleicht ne pn schicken! 
na gut das mit dem schieben/laufen ist nicht so wild,ans ziel kommt man immer. 
und sonst sind die strecken aber gut befahrbar mit nem dh??oder wäre das zu dick??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mittwoch Feierabenrunde um 19:00 vom SpB. Wer kommt mit?



ich auch, bis dann!


----------



## schappi (3. Mai 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> gut alles klar,versteh ich,dann kann mir einer vielleicht ne pn schicken!
> na gut das mit dem schieben/laufen ist nicht so wild,ans ziel kommt man immer.
> und sonst sind die strecken aber gut befahrbar mit nem dh??oder wäre das zu dick??



Nö, Rakete, Ladies Only,  Brabie Grab, Dropland da gibt es schon ne Mengen Airtime.
Die Jungs und Mädels die ihre Bikes hochschieben müssen treffen sich Sonntags um 12:00 Uhr Waldkater


----------



## Paskull (3. Mai 2011)

Mi 19:00 werde ich seit langem wohl auch mal wieder dabei sein also rücksicht auch meine nicht vorhandene Kondition 

Bin bekennender AM Schieber


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Nö, Rakete, Ladies Only,  Brabie Grab, Dropland da gibt es schon ne Mengen Airtime.
> Die Jungs und Mädels die ihre Bikes hochschieben müssen treffen sich Sonntags um 12:00 Uhr Waldkater



mmh leider bin ich we nicht immer hier,war vorhin auch mal am waldkater und hab da auch mal was gefunden,war sehr gelungen!! 
ist denn morgen nachmittag auch wieder jemand da der mir die anderen spots zeigen kann,also die genannten,weil ich bin zu fuß 2,5h durchn wald geirrt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. Mai 2011)

diejenigen, die den tag damit verbringen das mammut zu jagen und beeren zu sammeln treffen sich mittwoch um 19.00 am parkplatz oberhalb vom sportplatz in barsinghausen. einfach der beschildrung zur deister freilichtbühne folgen und dann schöööön mit uns die rakete rocken


----------



## stylo (3. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> diejenigen, die den tag damit verbringen das mammut zu jagen und beeren zu sammeln treffen sich mittwoch um 19.00 am parkplatz oberhalb vom sportplatz in barsinghausen. einfach der beschildrung zur deister freilichtbühne folgen und dann schöööön mit uns die rakete rocken



hört sich ja gut an!hab vorhin noch jemanden kennengelernt an dem einem spot und der wolt mich morgen nochmal anrufen zwecks biken gehen,aber wenn er sich nicht meldet bin ich wohl auch mit dabei bei der rakete 
bin aber nur nen berg-ab-fahrer,nix mit hochfahren 
wie lange fahrt ihr da immer so,weil die zeit ist dann doch schon nen bissl später zwecks der sonne?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Mai 2011)

Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub, da kann ich dir Alles zeigen, was du zum Grinsen brauchst. Hab nicht jeden Tag Zeit, aber bissel was geht schon.
Ich fahr übrigens Alles mit nem Demo 8.


----------



## Skyjet (4. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Mittwoch Feierabenrunde um 19:00 vom SpB. Wer kommt mit?



Zoomie, Homer, Paskull, Hagen, etc..... passt euch auch 1830 Uhr am Sportplatz Basche?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (4. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> diejenigen, die den tag damit verbringen das mammut zu jagen und beeren zu sammeln treffen sich mittwoch um 19.00 am parkplatz oberhalb vom sportplatz in barsinghausen. einfach der beschildrung zur deister freilichtbühne folgen und dann schöööön mit uns die rakete rocken



Mal sehen, ob ich das schaffe. Mit/ohne Lampe? Wie lange solls ungefähr gehen?


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Mai 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Zoomie, Homer, Paskull, Hagen, etc..... passt euch auch 1830 Uhr am Sportplatz Basche?



Müsste ich schaffen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Mai 2011)

Ich versuchs


----------



## zoomie (4. Mai 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Zoomie, Homer, Paskull, Hagen, etc..... passt euch auch 1830 Uhr am Sportplatz Basche?


 
 Nee. 
Bis 18h muß ich Paienten quälen. Das schaff ich nicht aus der Nordstadt mit Klamotten holen von zu Haus. 
Wäre aber nicht schlimm, wenn ihr schon eher fahrt - dann hab ich 'n Grund nicht zu fahren und kann's euch vorhalten.


----------



## stylo (4. Mai 2011)

der spot rakete,wie kann man diesen bezeichnen,eher tretstücke oder berg-ab-geballer??


----------



## stylo (4. Mai 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hab nächste Woche Urlaub, da kann ich dir Alles zeigen, was du zum Grinsen brauchst. Hab nicht jeden Tag Zeit, aber bissel was geht schon.
> Ich fahr übrigens Alles mit nem Demo 8.



also ich wäre dabei bin offen fürs grinsen!!!


----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2011)

stylo schrieb:


> der spot rakete,wie kann man diesen bezeichnen,eher tretstücke oder berg-ab-geballer??


Ehr berab geballer mit gelegentlicher airtime
Hier ein kleiner Ausblick
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEhVXry05SU"]YouTube        - Deister Downhill[/nomedia]


----------



## Skyjet (4. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Nee.
> Bis 18h muß ich Paienten quälen. Das schaff ich nicht aus der Nordstadt mit Klamotten holen von zu Haus.
> Wäre aber nicht schlimm, wenn ihr schon eher fahrt - dann hab ich 'n Grund nicht zu fahren und kann's euch vorhalten.



Um 1900 Uhr wärst du aber dabei, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (4. Mai 2011)

Also Thai-Enten kenne ich ja; aber was sind den Pai-Enten? Kann man die essen


----------



## zoomie (4. Mai 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Um 1900 Uhr wärst du aber dabei, oder?


 

Jetzt sei doch nicht so kleinlich.. Paienten - Patienten - Opfer halt 

Jepp, 19h schaff ich.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Jetzt sei doch nicht so kleinlich.. Paienten - Patienten - Opfer halt
> 
> Jepp, 19h schaff ich.



da bekommt die Schmerztherapie gleich ne ganz andere Bedeutung 

p.s. ich hab jetzt n bisschen Angst mit Conny zu fahren. Wenn ich stürze dreht sie mir sicher noch den Arm um.


----------



## Skyjet (4. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Jetzt sei doch nicht so kleinlich.. Paienten - Patienten - Opfer halt
> 
> Jepp, 19h schaff ich.



Also dann bleibts bei 1900 Uhr!!!!!


----------



## zoomie (4. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> da bekommt die Schmerztherapie gleich ne ganz andere Bedeutung
> 
> p.s. ich hab jetzt n bisschen Angst mit Conny zu fahren. Wenn ich stürze dreht sie mir sicher noch den Arm um.


 

Um meinen Arbeitsplatz nicht zu gefährden, würde ich es durchaus in Betracht ziehen - bei Patientennotstand -, den einen Arm,oder das andere Bein, an 'schon am Boden liegenden Mitfahrern' Drehachsentechnisch auszutesten. 
..wenn ihr versteht, was ich mein..

Nein, war'n Spaß... Keine Angst, haben eine Wartezeit von 8 Wochen und sind somit ausgelastet 

19h, bis gleich.


----------



## exto (4. Mai 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich fahr übrigens Alles mit nem Demo 8.



Du bist ja auch kein Maßstab...


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch kein Maßstab...



Haha, da musst du dem lieben Gast aber auch dazu sagen, dass Steffen das Ding auch hoch FÄHRT (und wie er das tut). Als ich jetzt ein paar Mal mit Erkältung und entzündeten Nebenhöhlen mein Schwuckenrad den Forstweg am Grab hochgeschoben hab, war mein Alptraum immer: "Gleich überholt mich Steffen mit 15km/h im Ruhepuls pedalierend auf seinem Demo"


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Mai 2011)

So is das halt wenn man älter wird!


----------



## chris2305 (4. Mai 2011)

Bei Steffen sind die Wege auch gnädig. Er ist doch könig ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Mai 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Bei Steffen sind die Wege auch gnädig. Er ist doch könig ;-)


 
Kann ich bestätigen!
Ich war dabei, als sich der Berg vor Ihm "ver"-neigte


----------



## schappi (4. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> da bekommt die Schmerztherapie gleich ne ganz andere Bedeutung
> 
> p.s. ich hab jetzt n bisschen Angst mit Conny zu fahren. Wenn ich stürze dreht sie mir sicher noch den Arm um.



Hoffentlich führt sie dich dann nicht hinter den Baum und gibt dir die erlösende Spritze


----------



## taxifolia (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, schöne Schei $$e is..

Homer hat sich leider vorhin bei dem double, den er letztens gesprungen ist hingelegt- nosedive, Verdacht auf Schulterbruch, ist gerade im Krankenhaus.
Zoomie hat ihn verarztet, später ihren Sattel geschrottet und stylo war auch dicht dran an einem Meteoreinschlag.

Gute Besserung Andreas- vielleicht ist es ja nur eine Prellung !
taxi


----------



## Phil81 (4. Mai 2011)

Na das Jahr geht ja schon gut los 

Gute Genesung allen Verletzen


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Mai 2011)

Alter Schwede, gute Besserung, ich hoffe es ist nix dolles.


----------



## matzinski (4. Mai 2011)

Na super, ihr macht ja Sachen  Hoffentlich ist es nur eine Prellung. Ich drück' die Daumen. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung für Andi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (4. Mai 2011)

Gerade gehört...so ein Mist . Ich drücke ganz feste die Daumen, dass es schnell und gut verheilt. Die Chirurgie in Gerden soll wohl ganz gut sein hab ich gehört ! Komm schnell wieder auf die Beine lieber Homi!


----------



## zoomie (4. Mai 2011)

Jepp.. 

Andi ist wohl grad aus'm Röntgen raus: mehrfacher Schlüsselbeinbruch. 

Sowas doofes..  

Hey Daniel - vielen Dank für's Andi ins Krankenhaus zwingen !


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung Andi!!!


----------



## gr0tten0lm (4. Mai 2011)

********! Gute besserung!


----------



## herkulars (4. Mai 2011)

Ach verdammt! Auch von mir gute Besserung Andi!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Mai 2011)

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Ich hab jetzt ein 3 teiliges Schlüsselbein und werde morgen früh operiert.


----------



## stylo (4. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Wünsche. Ich hab jetzt ein 3 teiliges Schlüsselbein und werde morgen früh operiert.



oh shit,dann mal von mir gute genesung,schöne schei$$e!!!

ja ja der meteor war echt eingeschlagen,hat auch leichte spuren hinterlassen  

trotzdem ist war echt nett,schöner spot!!!


----------



## Torben. (4. Mai 2011)

Gute besserung Andi


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. Mai 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> Gute besserung Andi



Oh Mann, so ein verdammter Mist  Von mir auch alles Gute Andy! Hoffe sehr, dass du schnell wieder fit wirst.


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Mai 2011)

Ihr macht Sachen! Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (5. Mai 2011)

Schönen Gruße an Dr. Wüppen und gute Besserung.


----------



## gloshabigur (5. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung. 
Drücken wohl heute Morgen alle die Daumen, dass die OP gut verläuft.


----------



## Hitzi (5. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung Homer, hoffentlich stehen keine wichtigen Bandtermine an und deine Firma leidet nicht......


----------



## Scott-y (5. Mai 2011)

Gib es zu Andi ,du wolltest auch mal günstig an Titan-Schrauben kommen! 
Gute Besserung. Ich fühle mit Dir ,ob wohl mein Schüsselbeinbruch schon 30Jahre zurück liegt.


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2011)

Bitte mal eine kurze Status-Meldung zu Klein Langenhagen, wieder frei oder noch status quo?
Gute Besserung an den Schulter-Patienten. Durch die OP geht sowas immer recht schnell, hatte ich auch schon links und rechts...


----------



## njoerd (5. Mai 2011)

die anfahrt ist frei


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2011)

und die Durchfahrt???


----------



## njoerd (5. Mai 2011)

naja ... nicht fahrbar


----------



## el Lingo (5. Mai 2011)

Schade, das war eine der schönsten Stellen für mich. Naja, müssen wir mal mit helfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (5. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Um meinen Arbeitsplatz nicht zu gefährden, würde ich es durchaus in Betracht ziehen - bei Patientennotstand -, den einen Arm,oder das andere Bein, an 'schon am Boden liegenden Mitfahrern' Drehachsentechnisch auszutesten.
> ..wenn ihr versteht, was ich mein..



IIIIiiiiiii, hattest du den Abend schon vorhergeahnt?? 
Also liebste Zoomie So geht das nicht.....

Homer: Gute Besserung


----------



## Madeba (5. Mai 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> hattest du den Abend schon *vorhergeahnt*?...


vor ein paar Hundert Jahren wäre dafür ein Feuerchen fällig gewesen


----------



## chris2305 (5. Mai 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> vor ein paar Hundert Jahren wäre dafür ein Feuerchen fällig gewesen



Ja eben!!!

Irgendwie hat das Stinky ja auch Ähnlichkeit mit nem Besen!!!


----------



## gloshabigur (5. Mai 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> vor ein paar Hundert Jahren wäre dafür ein Feuerchen fällig gewesen



Jetzt wird's aber richtig böse!


----------



## zoomie (5. Mai 2011)

Ja, ja.. Typisch Mann.. Da wird ein Teil des posts kommentiert, anderes einfach weggelassen.

Chris, auch Besen sind gefährlich - wenn Frau sie in der Hand hält 

..allerdings..     ..ist Homie sofort nach seinem Einschlag wieder aufgesprungen..   Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## Torben. (5. Mai 2011)

ja normal das ist der schock/schreck ... 

@ el lingo ja das solltet ihr die buddler sind keine Schwarzen und schon sehr angepist über die vielen freudigen helfer ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Mai 2011)

gute Besserung Homer und ärgere dich nicht das es gebrochen ist.Wer schon mal eine Schulterprellung hatte weiss das das sehr sehr lange schmerzt. Hoffentlich kannst du den Pinsel bald wieder halten...


----------



## Dease (5. Mai 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wer schon mal eine Schulterprellung hatte weiss das das sehr sehr lange schmerzt.



Immer noch nicht besser?


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Mai 2011)

nö, über 8 Wochen her ,
jetzt wird es 2x die Woche durchgeknetet von einer netten hübschen...


----------



## stefan64 (5. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung an den Schlüsselbeinbruch


----------



## taifun (5. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Danke für die guten Wünsche. Ich hab jetzt ein 3 teiliges Schlüsselbein und werde morgen früh operiert.



Mensch mensch mensch....Gute Besserung homer. Gehörst jetzt auch zu dem Kreis der Titanbesitzer...


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Mai 2011)

*nabend allerseits, 

hat nicht wer von euch lust , mal wieder einen deisterkreisel zu organisieren ?**

kaum ist schappi nur noch am arbeiten, wird garnix mehr organisiert.* ***

also freiwillige vor !!!*


----------



## zoomie (6. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs - und Jenna 

Gute Nachrichten: 
Homie hat die OP gut überstanden gestern und ist, als Daniel und Tina abends zu Besuch kamen, schon wieder durchs Krhs gelaufen. Samstag wird er wahrscheinlich entlassen.

Gute Besserung weiterhin Homie, werd schnell wieder gesund! Ich brauch Dich hinten zum schimpfen und quatschen bergauf


----------



## taxifolia (6. Mai 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> *nabend allerseits,
> 
> hat nicht wer von euch lust , mal wieder einen deisterkreisel zu organisieren ?**
> 
> ...



Ich fasse das als Bewerbung Deinerseits auf- Gegenstimmen ?

taxi


----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2011)

Homer,
alles Gute und Gute Besserung,
Die Schleifkorbtrage wird eine Gute Anschaffung.
Die Deisterfreunde sollten sich überlegen ob sie nicht ein 1/2 Facharztstelle in der Chirurgie de RKK sponsern. Das nötige Patientenvolumen wäre schon bald da.


----------



## kai_sl (6. Mai 2011)

Mensch, Andi, ich wünsch Dir Gute und schnelle Besserung ...
auf, dass Du bald wieder den Waldboden mit uns schredderst 

Übrigens schreddern: wie sieht´s denn am Samstag aus?
Wer von euch ist wann und wo enduromäßig unterwegs?...
meldet Euch doch mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (6. Mai 2011)

achja, die Schleifkorbtrage:
Stefan hatte mich auf die Finanzierung der Schleifkorbtrage angesprochen ...
da mach ich gern mit, sagt mir einfach Bescheid, wie + was zu bezahlen ist


----------



## kai_sl (6. Mai 2011)

ääähhmmm, aber nicht, dass jemand jetzt auf die glorreiche Idee kommt,
mir den gesamten Kaufpreis für die Trage aufzubrummen ...


----------



## schappi (6. Mai 2011)

Das Geld für die Schleifkorbtrage haben wir jetzt zusammen.
Alle weiteren Spenden können wir für eine Abseilspinne für die Trage nehmen.





Dann kann man sie an einen Hubschrauber oder Kran oder eine Seilbahn hängen.


----------



## zoomie (6. Mai 2011)

..für den Kran, den Hubschrauber oder die Seilbahn spenden wir dann auch..?


----------



## Dease (6. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..für den Kran, den Hubschrauber oder die Seilbahn spenden wir dann auch..?



Das hätte doch was: Hubschrauber mit Deisterfreun.de-Lackierung.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2011)

Wir kommen am Sonntag wieder zu Euch. 

Wo muss ich eigentlich Spenden wenn ich auch aus dem Wald gezogen werden möchte?

Kann man die Deisterfreun.de eigentlich nicht als Verein aufstellen und somit dann auch versichert sein?


----------



## gloshabigur (6. Mai 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Das hätte doch was: Hubschrauber mit Deisterfreun.de-Lackierung.



Nach Heli-Skiing jetzt Heli-Biking?


----------



## 1Tintin (6. Mai 2011)

Oh Oh Homer,
ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung
aua aua....

aber das passiert halt, bist nicht der erste

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIWDHFkgxL8&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube        - SchlÃ¼sselbeinbruch (vince)[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV1EEXJXMkM&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube        - Bike jump mit SchlÃ¼sselbeinbruch[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teukXeEMuz8&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube        - SchlÃ¼sselbeinbruch[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1gTgUNhMt8&feature=youtube_gdata"]YouTube        - Doppelter SchlÃ¼sselbeinbruch in Les Crossets[/nomedia]




Bis bald


----------



## momme (6. Mai 2011)

Homer, auch von mir noch beste Verbesserungswünsche!


Außerdem wollte ich drauf hinweisen, das am Barbiegrab einige Sprünge auseinander gerissen wurden. Es fängt im mittleren Teil an, der untere Teil ist aber noch mehr betroffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (6. Mai 2011)

Hi,
weiss jemand was da oben im Deister nähe Einstieg Rakete gebaut wird??


----------



## fjolnir (6. Mai 2011)

das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt. die wollen doch wohl nicht die alte raketenstation ausbuddeln oder?


----------



## Big Lutz (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

bin heute Teerweg gefahren, sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Einge Sprünge sind zerstört oder mit Bäumen blockiert.
Schade war zurzeit meine Lieblingsstrecke.


----------



## mason89 (7. Mai 2011)

@ hoerman, was kann ich mir darunter vorstellen ??


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Mai 2011)

Am Einstieg der Rakete wird die Bergstation für den Lift gebaut. Wir müssen aber noch für die Talstation in Homer's Garten sammeln!


----------



## 1Tintin (7. Mai 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Einstieg der Rakete wird die Bergstation für den Lift gebaut. Wir müssen aber noch für die Talstation in Homer's Garten sammeln!




Schon klar, ich wusste aber das diese Antwort kommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2011)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin heute Teerweg gefahren, sieht nicht wirklich gut aus. Einge Sprünge sind zerstört oder mit Bäumen blockiert.
> Schade war zurzeit meine Lieblingsstrecke.




mach nen termin klar, dann kommen bestimmt ein paar leute, die dir beim reparieren helfen .


----------



## stefan64 (7. Mai 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Einstieg der Rakete wird die Bergstation für den Lift gebaut. Wir müssen aber noch für die Talstation in Homer's Garten sammeln!



Alles klar, ich hab schonmal 10 Euro auf unser Spendenkonto überwiesen.


----------



## schappi (7. Mai 2011)

Als Talstation würde sich der alte Kohlenbunker rechts neben Homers Grundstück auf dem Bergwerksgelände gut eignen.
Sollen Taxi, Evel und ich einen Runden Tisch mit der Stadt Barsinghausen initieren um das Projekt anzuschieben? das wäre ein Bringer für Basche. Am Fusse der Talstation könnte mann dann gleich einen "Dörtpark" für die Kids bauen, Parkplätze sind ja ohnehin schon genügend da. BI macht dann da eine Bike und Protektoren- Verleihstation auf und die Kids können solange sie biken ihre Eltern im Besucherbergwerk abgeben.

Hmmm- grübel, grübel Das muss ich mal als Businessplan durchrechnen!!


----------



## gloshabigur (7. Mai 2011)

@Early Birds
Fährt die Frühschicht morgen? Startzeit? 

Morgen geht es endlich wieder weich gepolstert in den Deister


----------



## stefan64 (7. Mai 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Early Birds
> Fährt die Frühschicht morgen? Startzeit?
> 
> Morgen geht es endlich wieder weich gepolstert in den Deister



Ich bin raus.
Muss zum Brunch.

Matze und Tom fahren wohl morgen auch nicht.


----------



## exto (7. Mai 2011)

So, der Bomber für's nächste Wochenende ist fertig:


----------



## lakekeman (7. Mai 2011)

Nettes Teil für den Farnweg


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (7. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> So, der Bomber für's nächste Wochenende ist fertig:



die Hängematte......?

Coole Kiste!


----------



## LocoFanatic (7. Mai 2011)

@ Homer: ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und eine gescheite Reha.
@ Exto: du Tier... welche Übersetzung fährst du? Scheint ja nicht so weit weg von meiner 40/16 für die Innenstadt für Lübeck zu sein. Aber hier gibt es ja auch keine Berge. Aber pass auf im Deister, das steht ROADrat auf deinem Rad...

Ich freue mich schon auf Himmelfahrt... scha la la

Ich suche sonst noch Kontakt zu dem netten Liteviller (301 in S, Kashima Fox, 5.10 Minnaars), der Ostermontag mit der Meute mitgefahren ist... für sachdienliche Hinweise per PN bin ich sehr dankbar.

Und noch eine letzte Frage: ich habe zunehmend do-it-yourself Röhrchen-Kettenführungen (Bionicon-Style) im Deister gesehen. Hat da jemand persönliche Erfahrungen inkl gescheiter Anleitung und Bezugsquelle der Plastik-Röhrchen?


----------



## Phil81 (7. Mai 2011)

Baumarkt deiner Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Mai 2011)

Exto, als ich Dich das letzte Mal im Deister gesehen habe, hatten ja wenigstens deine Reifen noch etwas Federweg. Der is jetzt auch noch flöten!

Wo soll das denn noch hinführen? Irgendwann kommst du wahrscheinlich mit Holzlaufrädern und aufgeklebten Vollgummireifen in den Deister!


----------



## stefan64 (8. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> So, der Bomber für's nächste Wochenende ist fertig:



Nettes Teil.
Genau das Richtige für den wurzeligen Farnweg

Kann man die Gabel in beide Richtungen fahren, oder warum ist die Scheibenbremsaufnahme falsch herum


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Mai 2011)

Klotten gepackt, gleich geh´ts in den Deister


----------



## zoomie (8. Mai 2011)

Bitte mal schauen in der IG DF, unter DadF.


----------



## NightWing77 (8. Mai 2011)

Mensch Homer Du machst ja Sachen.
Wünsche gute Besserung.

Hab das jetzt erst mitgekriegt weil ich die Woche Spätschicht hatte und kaum Online war.

Evil Du hast Urlaub... ! Das hört sich doch gut an. Ich habe nur Frühschicht und könnte recht zeitig am frühen Nachmittag im Wald sein.
Vielleicht kann ich doch noch mal den Farnweg testen, wenn Du mir den zeigst. Oder irgendwo anders Sektionstraining.
Wär mir ne Ehre mit dem König 

Zum fahren reicht es heut leider nicht, lieg mit Verzündung im Bett. 
Na toll bei dem Wetter.

Bin dann noch aber Mama besuchen weil Muttertag u. so und komm sowie nicht weg hier weil ganz Hannover wegen dem sh?t TuiFly Marathon gesperrt ist.
Euch viel Spaß...man ist das ein Frust


----------



## exto (8. Mai 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> die Hängematte......?



Warscheinlich leider ja  Am Tag vorher ist fette Betriebsfeier, ich werde in Detmold übernachten und mit der DB anreisen. Deshalb werd ich wohl erst mittags aufschlagen und das auch noch in desolatem Zustand.



LocoFanatic schrieb:


> ... welche Übersetzung fährst du? Scheint ja nicht so weit weg von meiner 40/16 für die Innenstadt für Lübeck zu sein. Aber hier gibt es ja auch keine Berge. Aber pass auf im Deister, das steht ROADrat auf deinem Rad...



Im Moment 42/18. Das ist allerdings (mit den Reifen) für Deister und Wiehen wirklich grenzwertig. Leider ist die Auswahl an Ritzeln für die Campa-Naben seeeehr dünn. Hab aber einen shimano-kompatiblen LRS im Auge. Dann wird's n bisschen humaner... 



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Exto, als ich Dich das letzte Mal im Deister gesehen habe, hatten ja wenigstens deine Reifen noch etwas Federweg. Der is jetzt auch noch flöten!
> 
> Wo soll das denn noch hinführen? Irgendwann kommst du wahrscheinlich mit Holzlaufrädern und aufgeklebten Vollgummireifen in den Deister!



Als wir uns das letzte Mal gesehen haben, hatte ich sogar ne Federgabel  Die hab ich allerdings gleich auf'm Barbie geschrottet.
Holzlaufräder? *träum* Ich hab früher Radball gespielt. Da hatten wir n paar ältere Räder mit Hochflansch-Naben (fixed) und relativ breiten Schlauchreifen-*Eschenholz*-Felgen  Du glaubst gar nicht, was ich für so'n Satz heute alles tun würde 



stefan64 schrieb:


> Nettes Teil.
> Genau das Richtige für den wurzeligen Farnweg
> 
> Kann man die Gabel in beide Richtungen fahren, oder warum ist die Scheibenbremsaufnahme falsch herum



Farnweg ist sicher wirklich sch... mit dem Teil. ist auch mehr als Forstweg-Langstrecken-Speedmonster gedacht. Aber meinen Lieblings-Trail werd ich auf jeden Fall mal damit antesten 

Jaaaa, die Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Die denken ja mit, die Inselbewohner: Weil das Teil auch nen guten Tourer abgibt, ist die Bremsaufnahme so positioniert, dass sie sich nicht mit nem Lowrider in's Gehege kommt, wenn du mit Gepäck fährst. 
Das bringt die Mühle sofort in die engere Wahl für die geplante Thailand-Laos-China-Tour 2013


----------



## taifun (9. Mai 2011)

Moin,
mal was anderes.

*Suche bezahlbares 2-Familienhaus in Deisternähe.*

Wenn jemand was weiß,Bitte Pn an mich.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand Lust, Mittwoch zu fahren? So ab Mittag/früher Nachmittag? Ist ja lange hell. Auswärtsgast heyho ist mal wieder da. Phil, hast du Zeit nach der Arbeit?


----------



## Phil81 (9. Mai 2011)

Da bin ich schon in der ewigen Stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (9. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre vermutlich gegen 16-16.30h mit Barbie im Westen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Mai 2011)

Achja, na dann grüß mal den Herrn Ratzinger von mir. Hatte ja erst kürzlich ne Audienz 

@Dease: Hm, ich hatte eher den Farnweg im Auge zwecks Streckenbesichtigung...


----------



## Niggels (9. Mai 2011)

Trifft man sich Samstag morgen am Waldkater? Ich komme mitm Auto und parke dann da und ich will nicht alleine hochkurbeln


----------



## Scott-y (9. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust, Mittwoch zu fahren? So ab Mittag/früher Nachmittag? Ist ja lange hell. Auswärtsgast heyho ist mal wieder da. Phil, hast du Zeit nach der Arbeit?




Ich bin am Mittwoch im Deister,. Ich komme zum Farnweg rüber aber ich werde es evtl. zwischen 15.30 und 16Uhr schaffen dazu sein, da ich mit der Bahn kommen muß.


----------



## Scott-y (9. Mai 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich fahre vermutlich gegen 16-16.30h mit Barbie im Westen.



Ich rufe Mittwoch mal durch.


----------



## Dease (9. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Dease: Hm, ich hatte eher den Farnweg im Auge zwecks Streckenbesichtigung...



Wir haben uns noch nicht auf ne Strecke festgelegt, aber wegen der Anreise für Barbie wird der Startpunkt vermutlich PTB oder Basche sein.

Wir wollten so´n üblichen Feierabendquicki machen 3-3,5 Std Fz, 4-5 Trails, ohne so ein Umziehgedödel mit FF u. Protektoren. Farn könnte aber dabei sein, wenn wir in Basche starten.

Nummer hast ja, kannst Dich ja Mittwochvormittag melden, wenns Dir zusagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (10. Mai 2011)

@samy: Treffen am Mittwoch um 16:00 Uhr? Ost oder West kannst du aussuchen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Mai 2011)

Ja dann lass uns doch mit Daniel zusammen fahren.

@Dease: Können wir in Barsinghausen starten? Ich komme dann mit der Bahn.


----------



## Dease (10. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ja dann lass uns doch mit Daniel zusammen fahren.
> 
> @Dease: Können wir in Barsinghausen starten? Ich komme dann mit der Bahn.



Wir werden so gegen viertel nach vier in Basche sein und ein paar Minuten später abfahrbereit.


----------



## Scott-y (10. Mai 2011)

Basche, ist auch für mich besser.


----------



## Paskull (10. Mai 2011)

Würde gerne gemütliche Feierabendrunde drehen. Wer hat Lust oder kann ich zu euch aufschließen?
Denke so 18:30 ca.

Gruß


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2011)

Ich glaube bei dem Wetter lass ich das Radfahren heute mal sein.


----------



## chris2305 (11. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei dem Wetter lass ich das Radfahren heute mal sein.



Wieso??

Hier ist schönes Wetter!! Im Ernst, regnet es bei dir?
Also ich starte heute abend


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2011)

Ja jetzt ist es hier auch wieder trocken. Dann wechsel ich die CC Reifen auf dem Stereo mal wieder gegen was Richtges. Kommst du heute in den Deister, Chris?


----------



## chris2305 (11. Mai 2011)

Nein, teste die Strecken im Süntel.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2011)

Übrigens, Chris, fürs nächste Jahr ist dieses Rennen sehr zu empfehlen: http://www.bmc-soltau.de/ Die Strecke ist VIEL besser als in Hellental, sehr abwechslungsreich, echte Trails und das beste: ein dickes Red Bull Zelt am Start 

Edit: Nachher 16 Uhr Sportplatz Barsinghausen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (11. Mai 2011)

Ich häng noch auf der Arbeit fest. Somit schaffe ich es nicht mehr. Ich bin somit raus. Habt viel Spaß.


----------



## zoomie (11. Mai 2011)

*Galileo am Mittwoch, 11. Mai um 19:10 Uhr*


*Blinder Mountainbiker*
Down Hill Mountainbiking ist eine spektakuläre Outdoor-Sportart und noch dazu nicht gerade ungefährlich. Stürze und Knochenbrüche sind keine Seltenheit. Der Kalifornier Bobby McMullen betreibt diese Sportart, jedoch mit einer Besonderheit: er ist blind. Das hindert ihn aber nicht daran, bei den schwersten und gefährlichsten Rennen der Welt teilzunehmen. 


Heute bei Gallileo, Pro 7, ab 19.10h


----------



## Torben. (11. Mai 2011)

wird gegukt. der typ ist aber cool der ist glaub ich auch im film follow me zu sehn


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Mai 2011)

der typ ist der hammer


----------



## NightWing77 (11. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> *Galileo am Mittwoch, 11. Mai um 19:10 Uhr*
> 
> 
> *Blinder Mountainbiker*
> ...



Habs gerade gesehen, also der Typ verdient allen Respekt dieser Erde, 
unglaublich was der leistet.


----------



## Torben. (11. Mai 2011)

ist schon nicht schlecht ...seine hüfte oh wie blau sie ist und mal eben 60 knochenbrüche...


----------



## jean-luc_picard (11. Mai 2011)

Ich habe es auch gesehen und finde es genial...weiß jemand wo der Bericht zu finden ist? Direkt auf der Galileo-Page leider nicht :-(


----------



## mblenke2010 (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand am Samstag ganz früh lust eine Runde im Deister zu drehen? So ab 9 Uhr... am Waldkater!?

Grüße

Mathias


----------



## schappi (13. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn hier los?
Seit 2 Tagen keine Post mehr?
Alle Im Urlaub oder bei der Wettkampfvorbereitung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loni (13. Mai 2011)

Hällo, 
fährt jemand am Sonntag zum Wiehen Cross?

http://www.wiehen-cross.de/

ist hübsch da


----------



## gloshabigur (13. Mai 2011)

mblenke2010 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand am Samstag ganz früh lust eine Runde im Deister zu drehen? So ab 9 Uhr... am Waldkater!?
> 
> ...



Ich bin am Samstag früh im Deister unterwegs. 9:00 Uhr Waldkater geht in Ordnung; ginge auch noch ein bisschen früher. Wo willst du fahren?


----------



## sundancer (13. Mai 2011)

Hat sich erledigt.

Basti


----------



## mblenke2010 (13. Mai 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag früh im Deister unterwegs. 9:00 Uhr Waldkater geht in Ordnung; ginge auch noch ein bisschen früher. Wo willst du fahren?



Ja ich muss mal sehen vielleicht schaffe ich es auch etwas früher. Ich werde mich so gegen 8 Uhr in Ricklingen aufs Rad schwingen und bin dann so gegen 9 oder kurz vor 9 da. Wo ist eigentlich egal ich kenne noch nicht soviel.


----------



## gloshabigur (13. Mai 2011)

Bleiben wir bei 09:00 Parkplatz Waldkater. Kleine Wennigser Runde: Barbie, Mögebier, oberes Grab. Und ein kleiner Abstecher zum Farnweg.


----------



## Scott-y (13. Mai 2011)

gloshabigur; Und ein kleiner Abstecher zum Farnweg. 
 Achtung : Erhöhtes Verkehrsaufkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mblenke2010 (13. Mai 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Bleiben wir bei 09:00 Parkplatz Waldkater. Kleine Wennigser Runde: Barbie, Mögebier, oberes Grab. Und ein kleiner Abstecher zum Farnweg.



Das klingt gut, dann bis morgen!


----------



## gloshabigur (13. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## zoomie (14. Mai 2011)

AAArrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heyho (14. Mai 2011)

Danke an die Organisatoren der heutigen Farnweg-Tour, hat superviel Spass gemacht!


----------



## gloshabigur (14. Mai 2011)

Frühschicht ?
08:30 ?


----------



## stefan64 (14. Mai 2011)

Yup


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Mai 2011)

Ja, von mir auch vielen Dank an die Tourguides!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. Mai 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


jau


gloshabigur schrieb:


> 08:30 ?


jau


----------



## gloshabigur (14. Mai 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nabend allerseits,
> 
> hat nicht wer von euch lust , mal wieder einen deisterkreisel zu organisieren ?
> **



Idee: 
Deister-Kreisel als klassische Variante: eine Deister-Umrundung
ca. 72,5 km / 1600 hm

Start/Ziel: Waldkater


----------



## momme (14. Mai 2011)

Hier mal Fotos vom heutigen Tag. Die Reihenfolge ist umgekehrt und es fehlen ca. 50 Fotos, weil ich nicht mehr hochladen durfte. Die fehlenden Fotos erscheinen dann nächsten Monat oder so.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreisterdeister/


War schön; nett auch, dass das Wetter durchgehalten hat und keiner dolle verletzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niggels (14. Mai 2011)

Danke dir, wer hat noch mehr Fotos?


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Mai 2011)

momme schrieb:


> Hier mal Fotos vom heutigen Tag. Die Reihenfolge ist umgekehrt und es fehlen ca. 50 Fotos, weil ich nicht mehr hochladen durfte. Die fehlenden Fotos erscheinen dann nächsten Monat oder so.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreisterdeister/
> 
> ...



sehr schön! Vielen, vielen Dank für deine Mühe


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Mai 2011)

sehr schöne fotos


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hab noch ein paar hundert bilder


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein paar hundert bilder



her damit!  

Wer noch Fotos hat und nicht wissen sollte wohin mit dem Upload, kann Sie gerne auch hier ablegen: http://gallery.me.com/hagen.pfennigstorf#100091

Dahin kann jeder hochladen und auch herunterladen!


----------



## NightWing77 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich hab auch noch so an die 100 Fotos, muß die erstmal alle nachsehen evtl. nach arbeiten dann gehen se raus. 

War auf jedenfall ne super Sache heute, hat viel Spaß gemacht


----------



## janisj (14. Mai 2011)

Der Tag war göil!  Ein größes Dank an Organisationskomitee Trotz  den Zeitdruck ist alles super gelaufen, sogar haben die das Regen abgesagt. Endlich habe ich auch  den Beweis, dass ich eine lahme Ente bin.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle Mitwirkenden für das tolle Event  

Es war einsame Spitze mit Euch  

Danke


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Mai 2011)

ich spüre meine beine nicht mehr ist das normal ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (14. Mai 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> jau
> 
> jau



@frühschicht:  
bin ... ähemm und wrrghh ... dabei


----------



## stefan64 (15. Mai 2011)

kai_sl schrieb:


> @frühschicht:
> bin ... ähemm und wrrghh ... dabei



so ist´s recht


----------



## Gib_Kette (15. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch nochmal ein großes Lob an die Organisatoren, Zeitmesser, Streckenposten und den Fotografen. Hat sehr sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Das schreit nach Wiederholung.


----------



## matzinski (15. Mai 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Idee:
> Deister-Kreisel als klassische Variante: eine Deister-Umrundung
> ca. 72,5 km / 1600 hm
> 
> Start/Ziel: Waldkater


Schöne Radtour. Ich wär dabei. Als Startpunkt würde ich aber wieder Bantorfer Höhe vorschlagen. Dann könnten wir die Sache noch angemessen ausklingen lassen


----------



## rotwild02 (15. Mai 2011)

Ist der Rakete geil geworden, muss ich ja mal loswerden! Da zieht sich das Feierabendgrinsen bis zu den Ohrläppchen...

Danke dafür!

Grüße,

Roti


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Mai 2011)

ich hab erstmal 500 bilder bei hagen hochgeladen. mehr durfte ich nicht. ich hab aber noch knapp 725. wohin damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Mai 2011)

Erstell dir doch einen Picasa Account.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Mai 2011)

Gib es auch Film?


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich hab erstmal 500 bilder bei hagen hochgeladen. mehr durfte ich nicht. ich hab aber noch knapp 725. wohin damit?



Gucke gleich wenn ich zuhause bin nochmal ob ich da noch etwas Platz machen kann!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Mai 2011)

ich hab einen account bei MyDrive angelegt und lade grad die 1524 Serienbilder hoch.
username und pw gibts wenn alles drauf ist


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Mai 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Gucke gleich wenn ich zuhause bin nochmal ob ich da noch etwas Platz machen kann!



So, Platz ist da genug. Nur ist eine Gallery wohl auf 500 Bilder beschränkt. Hier also nochmal Platz für weitere 1500 Bilder 

http://gallery.me.com/hagen.pfennigstorf#100102

http://gallery.me.com/hagen.pfennigstorf#100111

http://gallery.me.com/hagen.pfennigstorf#100113


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich hab einen account bei MyDrive angelegt und lade grad die 1524 Serienbilder hoch.
> username und pw gibts wenn alles drauf ist


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2011)

Ich sehe schon, es war gut gestern. Mir haben leider alle anderen Braunschweiger abgesagt, allein fehlte mir dann die Motivation. Dafür habe ich heute Klein Langenhagen wieder genommen...


----------



## Torben. (15. Mai 2011)

film kommt gleich


----------



## taifun (15. Mai 2011)

Da habe ich wohl was geiles verpaßt...aber leider mußte ich mal wieder arbeiten
Wenn es so weitergeht,kann ich  bald meine Räder verkaufen,komme einfach nicht mehr zum biken


----------



## exto (15. Mai 2011)

Is doch irgendwie paradox: seit dem du dein Hobby Biken zum Beruf gemacht hast, kommst du nicht mehr zum Biken...

...verkehrte Welt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (15. Mai 2011)

viedeo gibs doch erst morgen hab probleme mit dem ul


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2011)

https://www.mydrive.ch/browse#/
hier sind meine Bilder, Username: Deisterfreun.de, PW: Deister (großes D beachten!)


----------



## Skyjet (16. Mai 2011)

Wollte die Woche abends das Bike durch den Deister scheuchen. 
Wer kommt mit? 

Vorschlag Dienstag 1830? WK oder BaSpo


----------



## Paskull (16. Mai 2011)

würde mit wenn trocken und sonnig


----------



## Skyjet (16. Mai 2011)

Mittwoch würde ich auch mit der BI Truppe fahren....


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2011)

in 4 Wochen darf ich auch wieder radfahren. Ich glaube er meint 4 Wochen auf dem Jupiter  Zum Glück ist in meiner Schulter alles da wo es hingehört. Da ist ne Eisenbahnschiene mit 6 Schrauben verbaut. kein wunder das das mal drückt.


----------



## Torben. (16. Mai 2011)

da ist es endlich...

hier die abgespeckte version für youtube 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qNIZdjTuP8"]YouTube        - 1. Deister Downhill 14.05.2011[/nomedia]


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. Mai 2011)

Cool, danke fürs Filmen!
Wer ist denn der Herr bei 2:20? Kommt sein Videomaterial auch hier rein?


----------



## Torben. (16. Mai 2011)

das ist ein kumpel von malte er wird dsein filmmaterial auch noch hochladen wenn ich es finde stell ich es hier rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (16. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Is doch irgendwie paradox: seit dem du dein Hobby Biken zum Beruf gemacht hast, kommst du nicht mehr zum Biken...
> 
> ...verkehrte Welt



Da ist was wahres dran....aber wurmt mich schon Kommt auch wieder die Zeit wo wir weniger Termine haben....
Beim Autofreien Hannover am Sonntag bin dann auch in der Stadt,also vorbeischauen


----------



## malte.fl.st (16. Mai 2011)

Hey, weiß jemand, wer unten bei dem Double Bilder gemacht hat? 
Gruß, Malte


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Mai 2011)

Thx fürs uppen. 
Schon geil zu sehen wie die da runterbügeln wenn man die Strecke selber kennt


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Mai 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wollte die Woche abends das Bike durch den Deister scheuchen.
> Wer kommt mit?
> 
> Vorschlag Dienstag 1830? WK oder BaSpo



bin dabei 18:30 wk


----------



## Skyjet (17. Mai 2011)

Alles klar. Hört sich gut an....ich hoffe, das Wetter "stabilisiert" sich ein wenig bis heute Abend??? Laut Regenradar sollte es dies tun.


----------



## lakekeman (17. Mai 2011)

Wir werden morgen ne lockere Runde drehen, keine Lust auf Nass heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (17. Mai 2011)

Mal schauen, wie es wird. Ansonsten wollen wir morgen auch fahren....Treffpunkt wäre dann 1900 Uhr bei BI


----------



## Power-Valve (17. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> https://www.mydrive.ch/browse#/
> hier sind meine Bilder, Username: Deisterfreun.de, PW: Deister (großes D beachten!)



Ich war so frei und hab aus deinen 1500 (!) Bildern mal nen 2min Film gemacht. Liegt im Home Verzeichnis deines 'mydrives"...

Viel Spass!
Uwe


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Mai 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Ich war so frei und hab aus deinen 1500 (!) Bildern mal nen 2min Film gemacht. Liegt im Home Verzeichnis deines 'mydrives"...
> 
> Viel Spass!
> Uwe



wow... das ist ja cool


----------



## momme (17. Mai 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dreisterdeister 

Ich hab die ersten 200 Bilder eben gelöscht, damit die anderen 50 angeschaut werden können. 

Das Bild von Eike ist fies, er hat die Situation aber noch gerettet. Von Torben ist das selbe Bild (noch schlimmer!) leider nix geworden. Daniel ist mit den Worten "Huch, was ist das denn?" über den Baumstumpf.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Mai 2011)

@momme: Danke für die Bilder!

Hat hier vielleicht jemand Lust, bei der Sram X.0 Enduro Challenge beim Dirt Masters Festival in Winterberg am 02.06. (Himmelfahrt) mitzufahren? 

http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/festival/12/ausschreibungen


----------



## Power-Valve (17. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wow... das ist ja cool



Im Prinzip wird nur all 0.08 Sekunden nen neues Bild eingeblendet... Wie will man sonst 1500 Bilder gucken?


----------



## heyho (17. Mai 2011)

momme schrieb:


> Ich hab die ersten 200 Bilder eben gelöscht, damit die anderen 50 angeschaut werden können.



Uh no, sind die irgendwo gemirrored? Seit wann werden denn Dinge im Internet gelöscht


----------



## NightWing77 (18. Mai 2011)

So habe meine Fotos nun auch endlich fertig.

Entweder bei mir im Fotoalbum oder bei Homer in seinem  mydrive Dingens.

Zu erwähnen das janisj das Ding auch ohne Rad gefahren ist


----------



## momme (18. Mai 2011)

Die Bilder wurden nicht irgendwo gemirrored. Falls Du Bilder von Dir haben willst, sagste bescheid. 

Und die gelöschten Bilder sind aber mal ganz definitiv gelöscht; warum sonst hätte ich Herrn oder Frau Flickr denn sonst mehrmals bestätigen müssen, dass ich das mit dem Löschen auch wirklich ganz, ganz ernst meine!?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Mai 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Im Prinzip wird nur all 0.08 Sekunden nen neues Bild eingeblendet... Wie will man sonst 1500 Bilder gucken?



du hättest die Bilder von Olli alle 0,0001 Sekunden wechseln lassen sollen, dann siehts genau so schnell aus wie bei den andern :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (18. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> du hättest die Bilder von Olli alle 0,0001 Sekunden wechseln lassen sollen, dann siehts genau so schnell aus wie bei den andern :



gut, dass ich nicht mitgefahren bin. Bei mir saehe das sogar dann wie nen Standbild aus ;-)


----------



## taxifolia (18. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> du hättest die Bilder von Olli alle 0,0001 Sekunden wechseln lassen sollen, dann siehts genau so schnell aus wie bei den andern :



Quax, oh Du......blöder Sack, blöder !  

Dir musste ich ja auf Deinen Wunsch auf der Rakete mit nem Knüppel auf Schulter hauen, damit Du nicht mitfahren kannst- so, jetzt ist es raus.

taxi


----------



## Torben. (18. Mai 2011)

ich hab das Video auch nochmal bei homers mydrive hochgeladen 
https://www.mydrive.ch/browse#/


----------



## mason89 (19. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @momme: Danke für die Bilder!
> 
> Hat hier vielleicht jemand Lust, bei der Sram X.0 Enduro Challenge beim Dirt Masters Festival in Winterberg am 02.06. (Himmelfahrt) mitzufahren?
> 
> http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/festival/12/ausschreibungen



Hätte schon mal Lust drauf ... Allerdings keine Ahnnung wie ich die Strecke vorstellen kann...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich auch nicht. Das ist aber auch das Besondere an dem Rennen, eine unbekannte Strecke auf Zeit zu fahren.

Jenna, wie siehts aus?

Edit: Bin gemeldet


----------



## mason89 (19. Mai 2011)

Ich entscheide die Tage, ob ich mich auch anmelde...


----------



## gloshabigur (20. Mai 2011)

Jemand morgen ganz früh unterwegs?

Kleine Runde. Will so gegen 07:00 am BB starten, d.h. gegen 08:00 am WK. Ein bisschen zum Westdeister rüber (Rakete, Römer ..). Zurück gegen 10:30 über Farn oder Barbie.


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Mai 2011)

dann will ich mal wieder die posts in die höhe treiben  

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH STEFFEN ZUM 
45.

GEBURTSTAG


​


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch alles Gute alter Sack. 
Kann sich heute noch jemand für ne langweilige gemütliche Forstweg Fahrerei begeistern? Ich wollte gegen 15:00 am spb starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (21. Mai 2011)

Euer Majestät, happy Birthday


----------



## janisj (21. Mai 2011)

Happy Birthday Evel!!!!!!!!

boah, der ist ja echt alt geworden...


Hat jemand Lust Morgen auf eine Trailtour?


----------



## Torben. (21. Mai 2011)

Auch von mir mein König ein königliches Happy Birthday


----------



## taifun (21. Mai 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann will ich mal wieder die posts in die höhe treiben
> 
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH STEFFEN ZUM
> 45.
> ...




Das schließen wir uns an....gesamte Familie


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Mai 2011)

Mein König auch ich wünsche eurer Hoheit alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen.

Gibts morgen frei  auf dem Trail ?

Euer untertänigster Trailslave


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. Mai 2011)

auch von mir alles gute! wo wären wir im deister ohne ihn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (21. Mai 2011)

von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Steffen. 

... und ganz nebenbei: Schicht ist morgen um 8:30 BB wie immer - um 10:00 sammeln wir noch den Uli am Bhf. Egestorf auf. Janis, biste dann schon wach? Dann komm doch einfach mit


----------



## kai_sl (21. Mai 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Steffen.
> 
> ... und ganz nebenbei: Schicht ist morgen um 8:30 BB wie immer - um 10:00 sammeln wir noch den Uli am Bhf. Egestorf auf. Janis, biste dann schon wach? Dann komm doch einfach mit




ja klasse, matze, daraus schließ ich, dass dein hobel wieder einsatzbereit ist   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bin dabei und hoffe mal, dass ich meine weltuntergangsklamotten nicht 
komplett dabei haben muss   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und Steffen ... unbekanntermaßen ... auch von mir alles gute für dich zum geburtstag !
... mensch, noch einmal 45 sein


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Mai 2011)

Ich bin gerührt! 

Vielen Dank!!!!!


----------



## zoomie (22. Mai 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Mein König auch ich wünsche eurer Hoheit alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer eine Handbreit Trail unter den Reifen.
> 
> Gibts morgen frei  auf dem Trail ?
> 
> Euer untertänigster Trailslave





Schleimer...


----------



## matzinski (22. Mai 2011)

kai_sl schrieb:


> ja klasse, matze, daraus schließ ich, dass dein hobel wieder einsatzbereit ist   ...


Nö, ich fahr' mit dem harten Hobel


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Schleimer...


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Mai 2011)

Was geht den noch so im Deister heute oder fährt keiner weil der König Geburtstag hatte ?


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Mai 2011)

Gratulation an unsere super schnellen Deisterfreunde Scott-y und Lucky-Luke-03 die beim Altstadtrennen in Höxter ja mal richtig schnell waren und nur um haaresbreite am Podium vorbei geschrammt sind. 
L-L-03,Mann, du bist ja eine der schnellsten Runden gefahren!

edit: wie und wo konntest du den die "Bergwertung" gewinnen? Wo waren da die Berge ??? Das Parkhaus hoch oder wie ? Trotzdem spitze!


----------



## NightWing77 (22. Mai 2011)

Schade ich habs gestern verpaßt, von mir auch ein   nachträglich König Steffen
Hoffe Du hast feste gefeiert.


----------



## schappi (22. Mai 2011)

Von mir auch noch nachträglich 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag for the King of the Hill!
Du junger Hüpfer du! (bist ja 10 Jahre jünger)
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (22. Mai 2011)

Steffen, von mir auch noch alles Gute nachträglich! Bleib so wie du bist


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Mai 2011)

hagen dein postfach ist voll 15h wk!


----------



## MasterAss (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen!
Da ihr ja alle grÃ¶Ãtenteils aus der Deisterregion kommt, habe ich vielleicht auch hier GlÃ¼ck. Wir ziehen beruflich bedingt von Diekholzen in die Deisterregion.

Meine Frau und ich suchen in Springe, VÃ¶lksen, Alvesrode, Altenhagen oder Bad MÃ¼nder eine Wohnung.

Die Wohnung sollte min. 3 Zimmer und gepflegt sein. Kein Betonbunker, kein Megamehrfamilienhaus. Es sollte eine ruhige Wohngegend ohne viel Verkehr sein.  Preisobergrenze 600â¬ kalt.

Falls ihr selber eine Wohnung vermietet oder jemanden kennt, so meldet euch doch bitte.

AuÃerdem habe ich eine allgemeine Frage: Ich hatte gestern beim Durchfahren von Bad MÃ¼nder einen schlechten Eindruck von der "Stadt". Bitte sagt mir, dass es dort auch schÃ¶ne Wohngegenden gibt?

Besten Dank an euch!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Mai 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Gratulation an unsere super schnellen Deisterfreunde Scott-y und Lucky-Luke-03 die beim Altstadtrennen in Höxter ja mal richtig schnell waren und nur um haaresbreite am Podium vorbei geschrammt sind.
> L-L-03,Mann, du bist ja eine der schnellsten Runden gefahren!
> 
> edit: wie und wo konntest du den die "Bergwertung" gewinnen? Wo waren da die Berge ??? Das Parkhaus hoch oder wie ? Trotzdem spitze!



Danke für die Blumen!

Gebe ich gerne an evel weiter : alles gute zum Geburtstag!

Ja, die "Bergwertung" war von untem im Parkhaus bis ob aufs Dach....gute das es nicht andersrum gewertet wurde


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Mai 2011)

@ lucky 

hast du wieder ne lege gehabt, oder warum bist du nur wieder 4.ter geworden  

scherz , glückwunsch zu dieser tollen leistung


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (22. Mai 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ lucky
> 
> hast du wieder ne lege gehabt, oder warum bist du nur wieder 4.ter geworden
> 
> scherz , glückwunsch zu dieser tollen leistung



Du hast leider Recht
Wenn ich nächste WE nicht schon zur Konfi müsste, würde ich auch beim Liteville Fahrtechnik-Kurs teilnehmen.......


----------



## bassboolette (23. Mai 2011)

Der Schmierfink von der Deister-Leine-Zeitung hat wieder zugeschlagen: Dienstag gibts ein Interview mit Jasper Jauch in Eurem Heimatblatt des Vertrauens. Im Internet dann ein bisschen später ;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Mai 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Der Schmierfink von der Deister-Leine-Zeitung hat wieder zugeschlagen: Dienstag gibts ein Interview mit Jasper Jauch in Eurem Heimatblatt des Vertrauens. Im Internet dann ein bisschen später ;-)



Hab lange gekramt, bis ich deinen ersten Beitrag hier gefunden habe.
Dein "erster" Artikel fand ja positives Feedback, wenn das für den angekündigten auch gilt danke ich dir im Namen alle im Deister Fahrrad fahrenden 

Bist du im Besitz eines gültigen deisterfreun.de Trikots?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## bassboolette (24. Mai 2011)

Gültig? Haben die ein Ablaufdatum?
Haben tue ich keins. Willst Du eines loswerden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2011)

Mal was aus dem Deister ohne radeln!

http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de...ke-sind-wieder-hergerichtet-_arid,336017.html

Mein Lob


----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hab lange gekramt, bis ich deinen ersten Beitrag hier gefunden habe.
> Dein "erster" Artikel fand ja positives Feedback, wenn das für den angekündigten auch gilt danke ich dir im Namen alle im Deister Fahrrad fahrenden
> 
> Bist du im Besitz eines gültigen deisterfreun.de Trikots?
> ...



He Roudy, wann bestellt ihr den wieder?


----------



## taxifolia (24. Mai 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Der Schmierfink von der Deister-Leine-Zeitung hat wieder zugeschlagen: Dienstag gibts ein Interview mit Jasper Jauch in Eurem Heimatblatt des Vertrauens. Im Internet dann ein bisschen später ;-)



..oder warst Du das am Ende selbeeeeeeeeeeeeer ?

Ach übrigens- weil ich so lange nicht hier reingesehen habe : 

Alles Gute, lieber Deister- König , zu Deinem 4x. Geburtstag, mögen Dir noch viele Jahre auf zwei Rädern vergönnt sein----- die kein Rolli sind
taxi


----------



## taxifolia (24. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## taxifolia (24. Mai 2011)

Jetzt wissen wenigstens alle wo was ist.

Ist auch nicht nett, dass Jasper Diana seine Intervies ( Siehe Bildunterschrift) zeigt- bäh, Schweinkram wahrscheinlich.
taxi


----------



## bassboolette (24. Mai 2011)

@ taxifolia:
Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass niemand weiß, wo unsere Trails liegen? Übertrieben gesagt, kann man sich mittlerweile doch schon mit Förstern und Waldarbeitern über die besten Strecken unterhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (24. Mai 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> @ taxifolia:
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass niemand weiß, wo unsere Trails liegen? Übertrieben gesagt, kann man sich mittlerweile doch schon mit Förstern *und Waldarbeitern über die besten Strecken unterhalten.*



Kann ich auch bestätigen


----------



## taxifolia (24. Mai 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> @ taxifolia:
> Du glaubst doch wohl nicht, dass niemand weiß, wo unsere Trails liegen? Übertrieben gesagt, kann man sich mittlerweile doch schon mit Förstern und Waldarbeitern über die besten Strecken unterhalten.



Hatte ich das Wort "niemand" benutzt ?

Will nur nicht in eine Bambusspeerfalle nach Vietkongvorbild fahren, weil ein paar verlauste WK II Verteranen ( o.k., die meisten sind tot) Angst haben, das heute alles den Bach runter geht und deswegen mit Ehec- Bakterien versehene Zahnstocher auf den Trails anpflanzen.



taxi


----------



## bassboolette (24. Mai 2011)

doch, ich hätte da schon Lust drauf...


----------



## Torben. (24. Mai 2011)

unglaublich und ohne worte...


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. Mai 2011)

@all:

Biken im Deister ist wirklich eine klasse Sache.
Natürlich auch mit dem richtigen Bike.

Ich z.B. weiß nicht wo alle Trails liegen  , liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich diese leider nicht fahren kann. Warum ? Weil mein Bike das leider nicht hergibt.

Deswegen die Frage an alle: Benötigt man für Rakete, Ladies Only, Ü30 usw. wirklich ein Downhille Bike / All Mountain oder tut es für einen Trailanfänger auch ein HT ? Ich will aber nicht nur Trails fahren, sondern Höhen -und Weitenmeter zurücklegen. Preislich kann ich mich für ein Bike auch nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen. Allerhöchste Spitze sind 1400 / 1500.
Bike Infection hat zwar einige Modelle. Aber alles nicht meine Preisklasse.


----------



## exto (24. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ich z.B. weiß nicht wo alle Trails liegen  , liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich diese leider nicht fahren kann. Warum ? Weil mein Bike das leider nicht hergibt.
> 
> Deswegen die Frage an alle: Benötigt man für Rakete, Ladies Only, Ü30 usw. wirklich ein Downhille Bike / All Mountain oder tut es für einen Trailanfänger auch ein HT ?



Du brauchst auf jeden Fall was mit mindestens 180 mm Federweg, 3x10 Gängen, unter 12 Kilo, am besten aus Carbon.
Mit weniger wirst du auf gar keinen Fall Spaß haben. Sollte dir hier irgend Jemand was Anderes erzählt, ist das sicher einer dieser verlausten Spinner, vor denen sich das Taxi-Ding oben fürchtet...

@Hagen und Sören: Ich hab eure Anliegen nicht vergessen, nur im Moment echt super wenig Zeit. Es wird aber...


----------



## Torben. (24. Mai 2011)

wenn du die trails nicht unbedingt schredden willst dann reicht auch ein superenduro 
die kosten aber n bischen was für 1500 bekommste nicht viel...


----------



## njoerd (24. Mai 2011)

ein normales Hardtail reicht für den Anfang aus. Je schneller man dazulernt, desto schneller möchte man gerne ein Bike mit mehr Federweg


----------



## Hagen3000 (24. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Du brauchst auf jeden Fall was mit mindestens 180 mm Federweg, 3x10 Gängen, unter 12 Kilo, am besten aus Carbon.
> Mit weniger wirst du auf gar keinen Fall Spaß haben. Sollte dir hier irgend Jemand was Anderes erzählt, ist das sicher einer dieser verlausten Spinner, vor denen sich das Taxi-Ding oben fürchtet...
> 
> @Hagen und Sören: Ich hab eure Anliegen nicht vergessen, nur im Moment echt super wenig Zeit. Es wird aber...



haha  Und du hast noch vergessen zu sagen, dass es natürlich überhaupt keine Rolle spielt wer auf dem Fahrrad sitzt! Grundsätzlich fahren die Fahrräder nämlich immer alleine die Trails runter. Unterschied ist dann eben, dass ein Superenduroallmountainpluspluslightfreeridecarbondownhiller halt dabei ein bisschen shreddet (aber wirklich nur ein bisschen), während das schnöde Hardtail nur im Schritttempo runterrolt (es hat halt Angst). 

Ich habe aber allerdings auch schonmal ein knallgelbes Downhillbike den Berg hochfahren sehen und ein seltsames grünes Bike ohne Gangschaltung und Federgabel über die Trails bügeln sehen... Ist schon komisch da im Deister 

Und danke für die Info bzgl. des Anliegens. Die kleinen gelben Autos habe ich alle schon angehalten. Aber keins wollte was passendes rausrücken


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Du brauchst auf jeden Fall was mit mindestens 180 mm Federweg, 3x10 Gängen, unter 12 Kilo, am besten aus Carbon.
> Mit weniger wirst du auf gar keinen Fall Spaß haben. Sollte dir hier irgend Jemand was Anderes erzählt, ist das sicher einer dieser verlausten Spinner, vor denen sich das Taxi-Ding oben fürchtet...



und das aus deiner feder ich schmeiß mich wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mason89 (25. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @all:
> 
> Biken im Deister ist wirklich eine klasse Sache.
> Natürlich auch mit dem richtigen Bike.
> ...



Ich bin lange mit nem Hardtail im Deister aber auch im Schwarzwald unterwegs gewesen und damit ist vieles genauso möglich wie mitm Fully... Auch wenn man irgendwann eine Grenze erreicht und mehr Federweg will... Aber für 1,5k kriegste ja auch schon ein Fully...


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Mai 2011)

@all:

Naja die Trails shredden will ich nicht.

Eher soll es so laufen, auf den Trails die Grundtechniken zu erlernen.

Downhill wird für mich vielleicht in 5/6 Jahren interessant sein. Aber momentan will ich mich nur auf die Basics kozentrieren. Die Basics will ich dann aber auch mit einem ordentlichen Bike (HT) erlernen.


----------



## bassboolette (25. Mai 2011)

Ich bin fast 15 Jahre lang nur Hardtail gefahren - das ging auch. Wenn dann allerdings die Anfänger mit ihren Freeridern oder Downhillmaschinen auf den Trails an dir vorbeikacheln und du an jedem zweiten Sprung vorbeifährst, weil du nicht genug Schwung hast, machst du dir deine Gedanken. Du kannst dann aber immerhin sagen: "Jaa, mit einem Fully könnte ich dass auch." ;-)


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Mai 2011)

Wie Gesagt Downhill soll nicht mein Hauptgebiet sein.

Höhen -und Weitenmeter + ein paar Trails, das sollte schon drin sein


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Wie Gesagt Downhill soll nicht mein Hauptgebiet sein.
> 
> Höhen -und Weitenmeter + ein paar Trails, das sollte schon drin sein


 
Dann such dir ein HT, bei dem der Rahmen eher eine Nummer kleiner zu wählen ist, die Federgabel ca. 100mm hat und für den Anfang nicht unötig viel Leichtbau.

Mit einer Racegeometrie - lang gestreckt mit hohem Sattel und tiefem Lenker, schmalen profilarmen Reifen und 80mm Federgabel - wirst du weniger Spaß haben als mit einem kleineren Rad.

Vergleich (ich habe 2 HT):
1.) 21 Zoll, 80mm, Raceking 2,2", gerader Lenker, langes gestreckte Sitzposition
2.) 17 Zoll, 105mm, Muddy Mary oder Maxxis Minion, Rizer Lenker, aufrechte Sitzposition

Mit (1) gehts klasse bergauf und auf Hauptwegen bergab, auf Trails stört das permanente Überschlagsgefühl besonder, weil ich nicht weit hinter den Sattel komme wenn es Steil wird.
Mit (2) geht es etwas langsamer bergauf, dafür ist es bergab auf Trails verspielt zu handlen

Viel Spaß
Am Ende geht es mit jedem Rad. Du mußt nur wollen.


----------



## bassboolette (25. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Wie Gesagt Downhill soll nicht mein Hauptgebiet sein.
> 
> Höhen -und Weitenmeter + ein paar Trails, das sollte schon drin sein



Dann brauchst du dir, meiner Meinung nach, keine Gedanken machen, ob ein Hardtail ausreicht. Dann ist es wirklich nur eine Komfortfrage. Man kann es ja auch so sehen: Mit einem HT kommst du auf jeden Fall den Berg schneller hoch. Da du zudem nicht für teure Federelemente zahlen musst, kannst du das eingesparte Geld für andere Komponenten ausgeben. Außerdem ist es für Anfänger besser, sie testen erst einmal, was sie wirklich brauchen. Daher ist es nicht sinnvoll, gleich beim ersten Rad Unmengen an Geld rauszuhauen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Mai 2011)

ok, [email protected] für die Tipps.


----------



## schappi (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute
heute ist die Schleifkorbtrage angekommen und wird der Feuerwehr Wennigsen übergeben.





Einen offiziellen Termin der Übergabe mit Presse und möglichst vielen Deisterfreunden in Trikot machen wir dann später, so in KW 23.
Vielen Dank noch einmal an all die vielen Spender ohne die das nicht möglich gewesen wäre!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Hagen3000 (25. Mai 2011)

Jemand Bock heute ab 17h ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. Mai 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Jemand Bock heute ab 17h ne Runde zu fahren?



Jein. Also fahren ja, kann aber erst ab 18h an Wennigsen oder Basche sein...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Mai 2011)

Um 1900 startet die Bike infection Truppe vom Laden in hohenbostel.


----------



## Hagen3000 (25. Mai 2011)

ok, dann 18h wk. Fahre dann evtl. schon vorher eine Runde...


----------



## Hagen3000 (25. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Um 1900 startet die Bike infection Truppe vom Laden in hohenbostel.



Danke für den Tip Andy! Wollte nur heute mal ein bisschen früher fahren da ich nen Tag frei hab


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. Mai 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> ok, dann 18h wk. Fahre dann evtl. schon vorher eine Runde...



Ist gebongt. Bis nachher.

Simon


----------



## malte.fl.st (25. Mai 2011)

Nachtrag zu Deisterrennen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSX_ls6dbkI&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - âªDeister DH Rennenâ¬â[/nomedia]

Das Video von Hannes ist fertig! Ich hoffe, es gefÃ¤llt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Mai 2011)

Sehr geil! Danke an Hannes!


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Mai 2011)

Tach Deister 
Ich habe noch 2 Pics vom Höxteraner Altstadtrennen letztes Wochenende.
Ich glaube, im letzten Rennen war auch noch einer dabei - nur hat dafür der 
Akku leider nicht mehr gereicht.



 



Ansonsten gibt es noch hier mehr vom User Pfützenspritzer.
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Hagen3000 (25. Mai 2011)

MaltÃ¶ schrieb:


> Nachtrag zu Deisterrennen:
> 
> YouTube        - âªDeister DH Rennenâ¬â
> 
> Das Video von Hannes ist fertig! Ich hoffe, es gefÃ¤llt



Super! Danke fÃ¼r die MÃ¼he, schÃ¶ner Schnitt


----------



## NightWing77 (25. Mai 2011)

Super Video, neben den Tausenden Fotos endlich mal bewegte Bilder


----------



## Surfjunk (25. Mai 2011)

Cool


----------



## NightWing77 (25. Mai 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Jemand Bock heute ab 17h ne Runde zu fahren?



Ich könnte um 1700 da sein


----------



## Hagen3000 (25. Mai 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ich könnte um 1700 da sein



cool! Dann bis gleich


----------



## zoomie (25. Mai 2011)

Danke Hannes, sehr schick!


----------



## HannesH. (25. Mai 2011)

Danke fürs posten, Malte und danke für die Rückmeldungen  werde es die Tage wahrscheinlich auch noch hier hochladen


----------



## Torben. (25. Mai 2011)

njoerd schrieb:


> ein normales Hardtail reicht für den Anfang aus. Je schneller man dazulernt, desto schneller möchte man gerne ein Bike mit mehr Federweg




so ist es 

Schöne arbeit Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema HT:

Um vielleicht meine HT Situation klarer zu machen.

Ich war vor ein paar Wochen im Harz mit einem Leih HT unterwegs.

Es war ein Bergamont Platoon 5.1. Und ich muss sagen es war echt perfekt für mich. Der Lenker hat gepasst, die Sitzposition war genial und die Federung hat für die meisten Trails ausgereicht.

Gibt es zu dem Bergamont irgendwelche Alternativen ? Also Cube, Ghost oder Canyon oder ähnliches ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Mai 2011)

@ Hannes 
wow, das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Nicht meine Musik aber sehr geil geschnitten und richtig dynamisch. Fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein Heli und diverse Seilkameras


----------



## 1Tintin (25. Mai 2011)

Klasse Film (ich bin im Fernehen);-)


----------



## Hitzi (26. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> heute ist die Schleifkorbtrage angekommen und wird der Feuerwehr Wennigsen übergeben.
> 
> 
> ...



TOP  an alle Spender


----------



## wurzelpistensau (26. Mai 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Jetzt wissen wenigstens alle wo was ist.
> 
> Ist auch nicht nett, dass Jasper Diana seine Intervies ( Siehe Bildunterschrift) zeigt- bäh, Schweinkram wahrscheinlich.
> taxi



Mal ganz nebenbei haben Evel und ich uns gerade darüber unterhalten, dass es Leute gibt, die zwar nie zum... erscheinen und auch sonst wenig Engagement zeigen (Stichworte: Zusammenhalt, Gruppe...siehe Artikel), die sich aber gern in der Presse profilieren möchten. Dazu wird dann noch erzählt, wie die Strecken sein müssten...


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Mai 2011)

Schade, das in dem Artikel die GPS-Daten fehlen. Dann könnte ich die schönen Strecken auch mal fahren.
Naja, man kann ja nicht Alles haben.


----------



## bassboolette (26. Mai 2011)

Gnagna ;-)


----------



## fabiansen (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, ja das ist schon ein anstengendes Leben als Downhillrockstar und ungeschliffener Rohdiamant, da hat man vor lauter Presseterminen und Fotosessions, von den Rennen ganz zu schweigen, wenig Zeit sich an der Trailpflege zu beteiligen, aber wenigstens ist der Deister in allen Kanälen präsent........I want my five minutes of fame too
Die Riege der Facebookbiker wird immer größer, bedrohliches Phänomen
Achja Internetgestänker sucks!
Action speaks louder than words, no dig-no ride!

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2011)

könnt ihr den Zeitungsartikel nicht mal rausnehmen ? 
Muss ja nicht jeder lesen können und die Deister Zeitung ist ja nicht gerade die Frankfurter Allgemeine die Millionen Menschen jeden Tag lesen. 

Also bitte entfernt doch den Artikel aus unserem Fred! So was wie Schadensbegrenzung wäre doch jetzt angebracht, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (26. Mai 2011)

Was..? Hä..?    'Schadensbegrenzung' - was willste denn da begrenzen? Der Zug ist ja wohl abgefahren.


----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2011)

>Das ist doch ein schöner Artikel geworden!


----------



## Torben. (26. Mai 2011)

nichts schön wegen dem behinderten artikel hat der könig das bauzepter niedergelegt danke jasper,diana,und reporter für diese nettigkeit


----------



## bassboolette (26. Mai 2011)

@ Torben:Wenn es nicht so traurig wäre, müsste ich lachen. Diese Geheimniskrämerei! Ist cool, wa? Habe ich Navi-Daten dazugeschrieben? Deckst Du die Einfahrten zu den Trails nach jeder Benutzung wieder ab? Förster sind wöchentlich häufiger im Wald als wir, Wanderer haben Augen im Kopf. Was willst Du eigentlich. Videos auf Youtube hochladen, um dich zu produzieren und dann glauben, dass die nur Deine Kumpels gucken? 
Wenn ich der Meinung wäre, dass dieser "behinderte Artikel" Schaden anrichten würde, hätte ich ihn nicht geschrieben. Davon ab, dass ich nur wiedergegeben habe, was ein Biker mir gesagt hat. Gezwungen dazu habe ich ihn nicht. Will jetzt keine Verantwortung abgegeben und um das zu unterstreichen, einem gewissen E.K. bereits angeboten, ihn zu unterstützen. Dieser hat außerdem mir schon vor Erscheinen des Artikels mitgeteilt, dass er sich in diesem Sommer nur aufs Biken konzentrieren will. Der Rest kommt er im Herbst wieder. Haste schlecht recherchiert!


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2011)

Ich versteh' langsam nicht mehr was ihr wollt.

Der Artikel bringt doch jede Menge positiven Geist rüber. Jeder, der sich auch nur einen Hauch positive Neugier bewahrt hat, hat spätestens nach der Lektüre einen eher sympatischen Eindruck von der Szene.

Dem Autor zu wiedersprechen, wenn er sagt, dass zumindest die Waldschrate die Trails kennen und auch nur die komplett blinden Wanderer ahnungslos sein können, halte ich für n bisschen blauäugig.

Was mir echt so richtig derbe auf'n Sack geht, ist die Bildung von irgendwelchen selbsternannten Eliten hier: KEINER würde tun, was er tut, wenn's nicht ein Mindestmaß an Spaß machen würde. Egal ob bauen, Förster bequatschen, runde Tische organisieren usw. 

Wär ja noch schöner, wenn sich erst jeder "da oben" irgend eine Erlaubnis holen müsste, wenn er seine Meinung kundtun möchte.

Am meisten kotzt mich an, dass ich diese ganze Schei**e kommen gesehen hab...


----------



## njoerd (26. Mai 2011)

² @ bassboolette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (26. Mai 2011)

Ich finde den Artikel gut - nettes Interview. Es kommt doch viel positive Stimmung rüber. Der Deister wird als gutes Trainingsrevier gelobt, der Sport wird mal nicht mit kriminellen Handlungen in Verbindung gebracht - was will man mehr?

...und bzgl. des persönlichen Geschmacks des Protagonisten, was die Beschaffenheit der Trails angeht, sollte man sich nicht persönlich angeriffen fühlen. Ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich denke nicht, dass das als Seitenhieb gemeint war. So klingt das jedenfalls für mich nicht.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab einfach BURN OOOUT!
Fährt jemand am Wochenende Fahrrad?


----------



## Phil81 (26. Mai 2011)

Ja Samstag im Deister und Sonntag im Harz

komm doch mit siehste mal was anderes


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Mai 2011)

@Evel: 





Phil81 schrieb:


> Ja Samstag im Deister und Sonntag im Harz
> 
> komm doch mit siehste mal was anderes


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2011)

Samstag UND Sonntag am Alfsee...

Wenn du da mit hin kommst, siehste *wirklich* mal was anderes


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Ja Samstag im Deister und Sonntag im Harz
> 
> komm doch mit siehste mal was anderes



wir waren dieses Jahr auch schon oft im Harz,aber dieses WE bleiben wir mal hier. Den Ost-Harz wollen wir aber noch testen. Letztes Wochenende sind wir im Norden den Jägerstieg runter, hmm die Kurventechnik passt noch nicht und der Hr.Dease bekommt in Zukunft ein Bratkartoffelverbot unterwegs; -)


----------



## firefighter76 (26. Mai 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab einfach BURN OOOUT!
> Fährt jemand am Wochenende Fahrrad?



geht mir gerade genauso 
bin dabei wann und wo???


----------



## Dease (26. Mai 2011)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> wir waren dieses Jahr auch schon oft im Harz,aber dieses WE bleiben wir mal hier. Den Ost-Harz wollen wir aber noch testen. Letztes Wochenende sind wir im Norden den Jägerstieg runter, hmm die Kurventechnik passt noch nicht und der Hr.Dease bekommt in Zukunft ein Bratkartoffelverbot unterwegs; -)



Was bekomme ich denn stattdessen  ,  ?

Ich bin am WE aber doch wieder im Harz!


----------



## matzinski (26. Mai 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab einfach BURN OOOUT!
> Fährt jemand am Wochenende Fahrrad?




...auf jeden Fall! Wenn ich muss, auch wieder auf dem harten Bock


----------



## taxifolia (26. Mai 2011)

Stimme exto und matzinski zu.

Gesicht zeigen ist gut und Jasper ist jedenfalls nicht der Handtaschenräuber, der zum Ausgleich Wanderer erschreckt, sondern ein Begel, der Spaß im Deister hat- wie viele andere von uns auch, die dem Begelalter schon lange entwachsen sind.

Der Artikel enthält sich erfreulicherweise jeder wertenden Aussage und ist gerade wegen seiner persönlichen Sichtweise in Interviewform i.m.h.o. positiv zu bewerten.

Vor gar nicht langer Zeit waren wir in unserer Heimatpresse noch die gesichtslosen Rocker, das jedenfalls hat sich grundlegend  gewandelt, vor allem wegen des runden Tisches, den maßgeblich schappi initiiert hat. 
Die Berichte über die Legalisierung von Trails streiten jedenfalls für uns.
Wir werden wahrgenommen als ernstzunehmende Gruppe, die ihre Rechte auf Freizeitgestaltung -immer im Rahmen des Erlaubten- geltend macht.

Die Trails sind bestimmt nicht mehr "geheim", die Grundeigentümer wissen, was auf deren Boden stattfindet, allerdings sollten wir durch die öffentliche Kundgebung von Trails,möglichst noch mit GPS Daten, nicht Werbung betreiben, weil wir zwar daran interessiert sind, den Sport "hoffähig" zu machen, andererseits aber auf fremden Boden keinen öffentlichen  Sportpark errichten können.  

Ich bin nicht das Verlautbarungsorgang von irgendwas, sondern gebe hier nur meine Meinung wider.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (26. Mai 2011)

OT..  

ich suche ein laufrad für hinten mit 150*12mm nabe. hat jemand was rumfliegen???


----------



## mason89 (26. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich versteh' langsam nicht mehr was ihr wollt.
> 
> Der Artikel bringt doch jede Menge positiven Geist rüber. Jeder, der sich auch nur einen Hauch positive Neugier bewahrt hat, hat spätestens nach der Lektüre einen eher sympatischen Eindruck von der Szene.
> 
> ...



Stimme dir voll und ganz zu. So und jetzt zurück zum Thema: Wer ist morgen fahren ?


----------



## Dease (26. Mai 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Tach Deister
> Ich habe noch 2 Pics vom Höxteraner Altstadtrennen letztes Wochenende.
> Ich glaube, im letzten Rennen war auch noch einer dabei - nur hat dafür der
> Akku leider nicht mehr gereicht.
> ...



Sag LL das sieht doch sehr entspannt aus. Uns hast Du erzählt Du warst bei einem Rennen. Kein Wunder, dass Du das Treppchen knapp verfehlt hast.


----------



## njoerd (27. Mai 2011)

WORD exto & taxi !!


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2011)

Apropos positive Presse:
Dank der vielen Spenden der Deisterfreunde ist es uns ja gelungen eine Schleifkorbtrage zu kaufen, die wir der Feuerwehr Wennigsen als Spende übergeben wollen, damit im Falle eines Unfalls eines Waldnutzers (Waldarbeiter, Biker, Wanderer) dieser in unwegsamen Gelände auch gerettet werden kann und es ihm nicht so ergeht wie Taifun letztes Jahr im Steingarten.
Der Termin für die offizielle Übergabe ist jetzt am Mittwoch dem 8.6. 19:00 Uhr am Gerätehaus der Feuerwehr Wennigsen im Heisterweg (gegenüber dem Bahnhof)





Bitte alle Spender kommt mit euren Trikots zum Übergabetermin. Die Presse ist auch eingeladen und wir werden auch ein Pressemitteilungan an Bike, Mountainbike, Freeride und dergleichen rausgeben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## bassboolette (27. Mai 2011)

19 Uhr? Gehr klar! Die Zeitschriften kontaktiere in Annfang der Woche. Dank Deines Fotos weiß ich jetzt ganz genau, wo die FFW liegt.
Bis dahin, Mirko


----------



## taifun (27. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Apropos positive Presse:
> Dank der vielen Spenden der Deisterfreunde ist es uns ja gelungen eine Schleifkorbtrage zu kaufen, die wir der Feuerwehr Wennigsen als Spende übergeben wollen, damit im Falle eines Unfalls eines Waldnutzers (Waldarbeiter, Biker, Wanderer) dieser in unwegsamen Gelände auch gerettet werden kann und es ihm nicht so ergeht wie Taifun letztes Jahr im Steingarten.
> Der Termin für die offizielle Übergabe ist jetzt am Mittwoch dem 8.6. 19:00 Uhr am Gerätehaus der Feuerwehr Wennigsen im Heisterweg (gegenüber dem Bahnhof)
> 
> ...




Oh,mann.Wie ärgerlich
Da ich leider einer der Auslöser für diese Sammlung war,wäre ich gerne bei der Übergabe dabei gewesen.
Doch leider bin ich wie so immer in letzter Zeit im Promoeinsatz für unser Hobby (erst mal der letzte im Juni und dann Urlaub)
Also kommt reichlich und vertreten uns gut


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2011)

Der Artikel von Jasper Jauch hat doch beträchtlichen Schaden angerichtet!
Seine Äusserungen das doch alles "beste Bohne sei und eine Legalisierung der beiden Trails vom Runden Tisch doch eigentlich garnicht mehr nötig sei weil alles so gut läuft für ihn so wie es ist" ist bei Teilnehmern des Runden Tisches auf großes Unverständnis gestoßen und ich habe dazu eine böse e-mail bekommen, in der gefragt wird ob wir denn (noch alle Tassen im Schrank haben und) überhaupt wüssten was wir wollen und am Runden Tisch noch mitarbeiten wollen. Mehr dazu in der IG

Das mit dem Artikel war politisch ein richtiger Bärendienst von Jasper und Mirko, zumal Jasper ja auch nicht Mitglied bei den Deisterfreunden ist. Das wirft uns im Konsens am Runden Tisch um Monate zurück

Schappi


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Mai 2011)

Ich enthalte mich jeglichen Kommentars!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (27. Mai 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich enthalte mich jeglichen Kommentars!



Komm zu uns!! Denk nur an das Gelände..........


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2011)

Hier die Äusserungen von Jasper, die für die Teilnehmer der Deisterfreunde am Runden Tisch ein Tritt in die Eier sind:




Das Anlegen von Sprüngen und Anliegern im Wald ist illegal Da sit da Niedersächsische Waldgesetz ganz strikt!
Da haut euch auch nicht der Staranwalt aus Basche raus, wenn ihr dabei erwischt werdet!! 
Darum und genau darum geht es beim Runden Tisch, das es Trails gibt auf denen legal Sprünge gebaut werden können und wenn dann jemand in der Presse behauptet, das es garnicht nötig ist Trails zu legalisieren, Dann kann ich nur sagen " erst denken, dann mit der Presse sprechen" oder einfach mal die Fresse halten, wenn man nicht weis worum es eigentlich geht

Mirko, zumindest von dir hätte ich da mehr Reflexion der Konsequenzen erwartet
Schappi


----------



## Epinephrin (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich suche einen neuen hochwertigen/s Tacho oder Navi mit Totalkilometerzähler, Tageskilometerzähler, Momentangeschw., Durchschnittgeschw., Maximalgeschw. Fahrtzeit, und `nen zuverlässigen Höhenmesser (HM-Leistung speicherbar). 2 Bike-Profile speicherbar. Gibt es eigentlich eine glaubwürdige Steigungsmessung? Wie sinnvoll und funktional ist ein Fahrradnavi überhaupt? Ich liebäugele mit einem Polar-Computer oder dem Navi Garmin Dakota 20. Kann jemand `ne Empfehlung abgeben oder hat jemand Erfahrung damit. Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## zoomie (27. Mai 2011)

EPI - doch nicht jetzt !


----------



## Torben. (27. Mai 2011)

ganz schlechter zeitpunkt für andere themen als den artike epi gaaanz schlecht ;-)


----------



## taxifolia (27. Mai 2011)

..ich verstehe nur nicht, warum den Äußerungen eines E I N Z E L N E N 19 -jährigen Schülers derartiges Gewicht beigemessen wird, zumal er weder selber buddelt, noch sonstwie aktiv ist, außer dass er fährt.
IHM gefallen keine Anlieger etc, ER fährt lieber dies und das.
Da er von euch keine Vollmacht hatte, hat er wohl für SICH gesprochen.
Vox uni- vox nulli.

Lasst ihn doch erzählen was er will, das ist seine Sicht der Dinge und er ist doch nett rübergekommen. 
Und bloß weil EIN Förster das scheinbar auch nicht unterscheiden kann, liegt nicht die Welt in Scherben und rechtfertigt nicht so viele   

Manchmal kommt ich mir vor, als wäre das hier der Parteitag der nordkoreanischen KP. Ein bisschen Meinungspluralität ist doch ganz schön, oder soll alles gleichgeschaltet werden ????

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Mai 2011)

Voll geil Zoomie! Hau mich weg!!!


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2011)

Das Problem ist nur, das der EINE Förster derjenige ist, der bislang am Runden Tisch der einzige war der uns die legalen Trails ermöglichen wollte und mit uns am selben Strang zieht.
Jasper ist noch zu jung um die Konsequenzen der einen Äusserung über legale Trails überblicken zu können, aber Mirko hätte das eigentlich besser reflektieren sollen er müsste wissen das in Artikeln bestimmte Äusserungen auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden: "Sag was du willst wir verwenden es gegen dich"


----------



## matzinski (27. Mai 2011)

Jetzt regt euch erst mal alle wieder ab, bevor ihr euch hier öffentlich zur Schnecke macht. 

Jeder hat ein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung. Es reicht doch klarzustellen, dass die Meinung des angehenden Downhillprofis vom Großteil der MTB'ler im Deister nicht geteilt wird. Dabei sollten wir sachlich bleiben. Damit hat sich's. Für den Artikel muss sich niemand entschuldigen - weder Jasper, noch der Autor, noch einer der Verhandlungspartner am runden Tisch. Das ist hier ein freies Land, oder nicht? 

Also macht da nicht so 'ne Welle draus und geht biken.


----------



## taxifolia (27. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, das der EINE Förster derjenige ist, der bislang am Runden Tisch der einzige war der uns die legalen Trails ermöglichen wollte und mit uns am selben Strang zieht.
> Jasper ist noch zu jung um die Konsequenzen der einen Äusserung über legale Trails überblicken zu können, aber Mirko hätte das eigentlich besser reflektieren sollen er müsste wissen das in Artikeln bestimmte Äusserungen auf die Goldwaage gelegt werden: "Sag was du willst wir verwenden es gegen dich"



Die Entscheidung des "Ob" wurde wohl eher in Springe getroffen und Herr Nüsser mit der Durchführung beauftragt, wobei zugegebenermaßen Herr Roese (Anmerkung: Vom Forstamt Springe), äußerte, er werde nur im Einverständnis mit dem jeweiligen Revierförster Strecken andenken. 

Der Journalist schreibt tendenzlos auf, was er hört und sieht, das hat er getan.
Der gute Journalsit macht sich auch mit keiner Sache gemein- auch keiner guten ( Hajo Friedrich).
Er hat nicht zu überlegen, _was wie_ ankommt 
Der Hype um das Artikelchen erzeugt lediglich den Streisand-Effekt.

taxi


----------



## schappi (27. Mai 2011)

Steusand- Effekt! Hilft das bei glitschigen Trails?


----------



## Torben. (27. Mai 2011)




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Mai 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Sag LL das sieht doch sehr entspannt aus. Uns hast Du erzählt Du warst bei einem Rennen. Kein Wunder, dass Du das Treppchen knapp verfehlt hast.



Das war nach der Lege im Parkhaus...............Ich suche meinen Windschatten in weiter Ferne


----------



## chris2305 (27. Mai 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Das war nach der Lege im Parkhaus...............Ich suche meinen Windschatten in weiter Ferne



Respekt zu deiner Leistung, hätte dich gerne unterstützt, bzw. denke ich wir hätten uns gut ziehen können.

VG


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Mai 2011)

Der Artikel hat mMn den Sport und einen der Protagonisten aus dem anonymen Unterholz geholt. Das seine Meinung zu den legalen trails nicht die der deisterfreunde ist, ist sein gutes Recht und soll natürlich nicht zensiert werden. Ein bisschen mehr nachdenken hätte sicher auch gut getan, aber gut fahren UND alles drumherum richtig machen ist vlt. doch ein bisschen viel. Die Klarstellung der Position der deisterfreunde ist für die weiteren Gespräche auf jeden Fall genau so wichtig wie die Tatsache das hier keine Maulkörbe verpasst werden, sozusagen als Stimme des Zentralorgans der DF. Biken ist nunmal ein Sport für Individualisten.


----------



## bastis (28. Mai 2011)

sind wir nicht alle irgendwie deisterfreunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2011)

Ich war gestern richtig sauer und emotional.
Jetzt habe ich eine Nacht darüber geschlafen und sehe die Situation viel entspannter.
Nun jetzt ist es passiert und wir müssen mit der Situation leben.
Ich habe schon eine e.mail an den Beschwerdeführer und die Region geschrieben, in der ich die Äusserungen als das darstelle was sie sind: Die persönliche Meinung eines 19 jährigen Mountainbikers und nicht die offizielle Position der Deisterfreunde.
Wir sind natürlich immer noch mit allen Konsequenzen für die Schaffung legaler Trails.
Beim nächsten Runden Tisch wird es bestimmt Diskussionen zu dem Artikel mit Angriffen auf die DF geben, aber damit können wir 3 Vertreter am Runden Tisch leben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Mai 2011)

Genau Dude. Entspann dich


----------



## schappi (28. Mai 2011)

Ich habe jetzt zusammen mit Taxi und Evel  3 Jahre Arbeit und unendliche Stunden an Freizeit in das Thema legale Trails investiert. Da wird man schon mal dünnhäutig so kurz vor dem Ziel. Ihr könnt euch ja sicher vorstellen, daß das Thema nicht nur Freunde hat und das es auch einige Leute gibt, die nach Möglichkeiten suchen, das Thema legale Trails noch zu torpedieren. 
Seis drum. Am 8.6. ist ja die offizielle Übergabe der Schleifkorbtrage mit Prese da können wir zu dem Thema ja noch einmal unsere offizielle Meinung abgeben. Ansonsten 
Schwamm drüber:
@Jasper und Mirko
ich bin nicht mehr sauer und nehme die Sache nicht persönlich Peace
Shit happens und darum ist die Sache für mich vergessen.

Mirko, dich wird am 8.6 keiner anmachen, du brauchst also nicht mit 661 und FF kommen


----------



## Jennfa (28. Mai 2011)

Termin ist schon eingetragen  .


----------



## bassboolette (28. Mai 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung des "Ob" wurde wohl eher in Springe getroffen und Herr Nüsser mit der Durchführung beauftragt, wobei zugegebenermaßen Herr Roese (Anmerkung: Vom Forstamt Springe), äußerte, er werde nur im Einverständnis mit dem jeweiligen Revierförster Strecken andenken.
> 
> Der Journalist schreibt tendenzlos auf, was er hört und sieht, das hat er getan.
> Der gute Journalsit macht sich auch mit keiner Sache gemein- auch keiner guten ( Hajo Friedrich).
> ...


Puuh!
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass diese Diskussion jetzt endlich mal wieder in die richtige Bahn läuft. Der Gedanke mit der nordkoreanischen KP ist mir gestern auch schon gekommen. Wollen wir jetzt nicht raus, ein bisschen spielen?


----------



## Hitzi (28. Mai 2011)

Mal was ganz anderes.....

Läuft eine Frühschicht morgen?

Wann und wo treffen?

Würde evtl. mit dem Auto oder der Bahn anreisen.

Waldkater oder Egestorf?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (28. Mai 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Läuft eine Frühschicht morgen?


jau!


Hitzi schrieb:


> Wann und wo treffen?


8:30 Uhr BB


Hitzi schrieb:


> Waldkater oder Egestorf?


ich denke das ist egal... gibt noch keinen Plan... sag Bescheid wann Du wo bist...

@Stefan: ich starte morgen von Hemmingen aus


----------



## matzinski (28. Mai 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wann und wo treffen?


Du kannst mich auch um 7:50 abholen  ... per Bike versteht sich


----------



## bassboolette (28. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt zusammen mit Taxi und Evel  3 Jahre Arbeit und unendliche Stunden an Freizeit in das Thema legale Trails investiert. Da wird man schon mal dünnhäutig so kurz vor dem Ziel. Ihr könnt euch ja sicher vorstellen, daß das Thema nicht nur Freunde hat und das es auch einige Leute gibt, die nach Möglichkeiten suchen, das Thema legale Trails noch zu torpedieren.
> Seis drum. Am 8.6. ist ja die offizielle Übergabe der Schleifkorbtrage mit Prese da können wir zu dem Thema ja noch einmal unsere offizielle Meinung abgeben. Ansonsten
> Schwamm drüber:
> @Jasper und Mirko
> ...



Hey, Schappi! Es gehört zu meinem Job, das es immer jemanden gibt, dem nicht gefällt, was oder wie ich es schreibe. Natürlich hätte ich alles, was entgegen der Ziele der DF geht, herausfiltern oder umformulieren können. Diese Notwendigkeit habe ich nicht gesehen. Zudem will ich ja auch den Lesern etwas bieten, was nicht total langweilig ist. Dass ich mich dann mal in die Nesseln setze oder Mist baue, ist wahrscheinlich. Ich wollte Eure Arbeit nicht torpedieren und kann dies, wenn gewollt, denjenigen der "anderen Seite" gerne erklären. Falls sie nicht selbst im Laufe der nächsten Tage darauf kommen, dass alles nur halb so wild ist.
Und mit nem FF lässt sich auch ******* fotografieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (28. Mai 2011)

HUpps! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ******* zensiert wird


----------



## bassboolette (28. Mai 2011)

so eine *******!


----------



## stefan64 (28. Mai 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> jau!
> 
> 8:30 Uhr BB
> 
> ...



Also bis um 8:30 am BB.


----------



## Hitzi (28. Mai 2011)

Wie eben mit Stefan abgesprochn bin ich um 09.45 Uhr Waldkater mit dem Auto.

Möchte noch jemand mit? Einen Platz aufm Träger habe ich noch ...... 

Morgen früh wollte ich hier nicht mehr kontrollieren.....


----------



## Epinephrin (28. Mai 2011)

So, haben sich jetzt alle ein wenig beruhigt?! Ich hab´ schon gesehen, dass da dicke Luft war aber es hätte ja sein können, dass irgend ein weniger aufgeregter Teilnehmer zwischendurch mal antwortet. 

Ich kann ja beide Seiten so´n bißchen verstehen. Am Anfang fand ich´s toll, dass da einfach ein paar Biker spontan und unorganisiert unterwegs sind. Ich war ein paar Jahre in `nem Verein und hatte keinen Bock mehr auf offizielle Rituale. Im Forum habe ich dann mitgekriegt, was da für´n Zoff mit den Forstleuten und weniger toleranten Spaziergängern im Gang is. Wenn´s halt nich anders geht als offizielle Strukturen (Jur. Person, Versicherung usw.) zu schaffen um da´n Konsens zu erzielen, muß es eben sein. Wenn die Bemühungen der Leute, die sich da reingekniet haben, konterkariert werden, isses auch verständlich dass die´n Hals kriegen! Aber wir sind nun mal kein meinungshomogener Haufen und es gibt Leute, die andere Vorstellungen von "Biken im Deister" haben. Im übrigen kann ich mich Matzinski´s Kommentar # 2170 voll anschließen!

So, neuer Anlauf: Ich suche einen neuen hochwertigen/s Tacho oder Navi mit Totalkilometerzähler, Tageskilometerzähler, Momentangeschw., Durchschnittgeschw., Maximalgeschw. Fahrtzeit, und `nen zuverlässigen Höhenmesser (HM-Leistung speicherbar). 2 Bike-Profile speicherbar. Gibt es eigentlich eine glaubwürdige Steigungsmessung? Wie sinnvoll und funktional ist ein Fahrradnavi überhaupt? Ich liebäugele mit einem Polar-Computer oder dem Navi Garmin Dakota 20. Kann jemand `ne Empfehlung abgeben oder hat jemand Erfahrung damit. Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## Quen (28. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin mit meinem Sigma Computer, müsste der BC 2209 sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche... Ist halt kein Navi,aber alles andere kann er super! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (28. Mai 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Also bis um 8:30 am BB.



Ich bin morgen- ausnahmsweise- nicht bei Eurer Frühschicht dabei , Jungs ...
hab einen Enduro-Einsatz im Harz ... muss ja schließlich mein Tork 
auch Mal wieder bewegen  

Freu mich auf den nächsten Ausritt mit Euch


----------



## gloshabigur (28. Mai 2011)

@Frühschicht

Wenn ich nicht pünktlich am Fundament bin, fällt biken für mich aus.
Das könnte heute noch ein länger und lustiger Abend werden. 
Spätfolgen könnten das Biken morgen doch sehr behindern


----------



## firefighter76 (28. Mai 2011)

@ Epi: habe einen ROX 9.0 kann alles nur nicht den weg anzeigen


----------



## Dease (28. Mai 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> @ Epi: habe einen ROX 9.0 kann alles nur nicht den weg anzeigen



Den habe ich auch und bin zufrieden damit. Insbesondere die grafische Auswertung ist ne Klasse Spielerei.
Wenn Du alles incl. Navi haben willst, kämen die Edge von Garmin in Frage.


----------



## dr.svenson (29. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hier die Äusserungen von Jasper, die für die Teilnehmer der Deisterfreunde am Runden Tisch ein Tritt in die Eier sind:



hmm, ich habe jetzt gerade seit langem mal wieder ins forum geschaut und wundere mich doch sehr. gibt es jetzt so einen tollen - die-und-wir-trend? ich finde es ja löblich, wenn sich jemand engagiert für sein hobby. aber die deisterfreunde sind nun mal nicht die sprecher ALLER mountainbiker im deister. 

ich habe nun jedenfalls mal den GANZEN artikel gelesen und finde es ausgesprochen positiv, dass mal so ein porträt erscheint, das einen biker als ganz normalen menschen mit eigenen ansichten zeigt. im übrigen finde auch ich die naturbelassenen trails viel schöner als das zusammengeschaufelte zeug. wer dann kicker und anlieger haben möchte - von mir aus gern. aber ich möchte auch weiterhin aus der vielfalt der trails schöpfen können und mich nicht von irgendwelchen runden tischen auf zwei bikepark-linien zwingen lassen. da bin ich sehr gespannt wie sich die situation abseits der zwei sogenannten legalen trails entwickelt. 

sorry, aber das musste ich mal loswerden. und jetzt genug geredet und ab in den wald. alles gute!!!


----------



## herkulars (29. Mai 2011)

> aber ich möchte auch weiterhin aus der vielfalt der trails schöpfen können und mich nicht von irgendwelchen runden tischen auf zwei bikepark-linien zwingen lassen.



Darum geht es auch nicht. Es geht darum, dass auf (zunächst) zwei Linien LEGAL gebaut werden darf. Niemand ist so blauäugig zu denken, dass dann nur noch auf diesen zwei Linien gefahren wird.


----------



## zoomie (29. Mai 2011)

..aber ich möchte auch weiterhin aus der vielfalt der trails schöpfen können..

Mal drüber nachgedacht, warum es die Vielfalt gibt?


----------



## Torben. (29. Mai 2011)

warum kapieren sooooo wenige was da eigentlich verhandelt ....
es wird verhandelt das auf dem staatsforst (das sind 10%vom deister) 2 legale strecken eingerichtet werden alle anderen strecken die sich auf dem stastforst befindsen werden entfernt das sind glaub ich so 3-5 st.
was ausserhalb des staatsforstes passiert also auf den restlichen 90% ist dem verhandlungspartner egal. dh wir können 2 legale strecken groß ausbauen und nebenbei im nichtstaatsforst die vielfalt des deisters erhalten ....


----------



## njoerd (29. Mai 2011)

deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache ...


----------



## schappi (29. Mai 2011)

Genau so ist es.
Die Mehrzahl der Biker im Deister fährt lieber naturbelassenen Trails (ich auch) Aber es gibt auch eine Gruppe Biker die gerne Sprünge und Anlieger fährt und auch selber anlegt.
Zur Zeit ist das illegal und es entsteht ein Wildwuchs, das auf beinahe allen Trails irgendwelche Bauten entstehen.
Ziel der Verhandlungen am Runden Tisch und dieser legalen Trails ist es der Bau und Buddelfraktion einen Raum für die eigene Kreativität und Leidenschft zu geben, beim Bauen und Fahren.
Dafür soll auf anderen Trails dann wieder Ruhe einkehren, oder wenn sie Wildruhezonen tangieren ist ein Trail in Absprache mit dem Förster schon ganz stillgelegt worden.

Diese Absprachen betreffen z.Zt. nur  das Gebiet der Nds. Staatsforst, Da die anderen Waldbesitzer sich bisher noch nicht in dem Maße verhandlungsbereit gezeigt haben.

Das Interviewe mit Jasper ist sehr positiv es kommt alles sehr menschlich und plausibel rüber und ist insgesamt eine Werbung für den Sport.
Aber diese eine Äusserung die er macht, daß er garnicht weiß ob es überhaupt legale Trails braucht (die er bestimmt unwissend da nicht in die Situation involviert machte) stellt  natürlich (unbewusst) alle Verhandlungen am Runden Tisch in Frage.
Es gibt u. U. am Runden Tisch immer noch einzelne Leute, die insgeheim der Meinung sind, dass Mountainbiker eigentlich in Umerziehungslager gehörten wo ihnen ihre dekadenten Gelüste ausgetrieben werden. Für diese Gegner der Biker ist natürlich dies Äusserung Munition in ihrer Argumentation und des wird beim nächsten Runden Tisch wahrscheinlich eine lange Diskussion darüber geben.

So und jetzt geht biken!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (29. Mai 2011)

Morgen Ihr Deister Biker.

Da ich hoffentlich bald, mit meinem neuen Bike, den Deister passieren möchte, stoße ich schon mal eine Frage in die Runde.

Lese schon mittlerweile eine ganze Zeit eure Beiträge interessiert mit. Auch der Artikel aus der DLZ (Downhillfahrer) fand ich etwas komisch. Aber ich will das Loch, was dicht, nicht wieder aufreißen.

Lese auch immer wieder was von Frühschicht und anderen Touren, die Ihr so fahrt. Wie sehen denn die Touren so aus ? Streckenprofilmäßig ?

Da meine Suche nach "dem" Bike bisher noch erfolglos war, wollte ich es direkt an der Quelle probieren und Experten die vom Deister kommen, fragen.

Gruß superhero


----------



## Torben. (29. Mai 2011)

@ njoerd warum immer so unnötigen komentare ich schreibe wie ich will und wenns dir nicht passt lies es einfach nicht oder halt die fresse!


----------



## njoerd (29. Mai 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> @ njoerd warum immer so unnötigen komentare ich  schreibe wie ich will und wenns dir nicht passt lies es einfach nicht  oder halt die fresse!



 ist es nicht viel cooler, wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit ein wenig auf seine Rechtschreibung achtet?


----------



## Torben. (29. Mai 2011)

öffentlichkeit hin oder her ich stell mich nicht um nur um mich besser zu profilieren ...


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Da meine Suche nach "dem" Bike bisher noch erfolglos war, wollte ich es direkt an der Quelle probieren und Experten die vom Deister kommen, fragen.
> 
> Gruß superhero



DAS ist natürlich die Frage aller Fragen 

Da bekommst du tausend verschiedene Antworten von Leuten mit tausend verschiedenen Vorlieben.

Ich denke (ganz persönlich natürlich ), DAS Bike mit dem ALLE im Deister irgendwie klar kämen, hat so um die 140-160 mm Federweg, 2x9 Schaltung mit Kettenführung (wegen der Rappelei auf den Trails), wendige Geometrie, und stabile Laufräder mit haltbaren Reifen.

Im Grunde also jedes x-beliebige AM oder Enduro, dem du den Leichtbauwahn ausgetrieben hast. Reifen bzw. Laufräder tauschen dürfte wohl bei allem, was von der Stange kommt nötig sein.


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2011)

Mal ne kleine Meldung vom 24 STD-Rennen in Alfhausen:

Ich hab rumgememmt (Knieschmerzen) bin heute morgen ausgestiegen und 9. geworden. Und jetzt festhalten:

Scott-y ist auf's Podium gefahren: 3. Platz !!!

Da ich schon gegen Mittag gefahren bin, kann ich nicht sagen, ob er's tatsächlich und buchstäblich auf's Treppchen geschafft hat. Mittags sah er echt so schei*e aus, dass ich erst nen Altenpflegedienst rufen wollte 

Mein absoluter Respekt für's Durchbeißen !!!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (29. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Scott-y ist auf's Podium gefahren: 3. Platz !!!


Hammer!

http://www.radsport-weser-ems.de/Joomla-CMS/path/ergebnis/erg24hmtb2011.pdf

Ihr habt doch jetzt sicher nen Brummkreisel ...!?


----------



## firefighter76 (29. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Meldung vom 24 STD-Rennen in Alfhausen:
> 
> Ich hab rumgememmt (Knieschmerzen) bin heute morgen ausgestiegen und 9. geworden. Und jetzt festhalten:
> 
> ...



fetten respekt  
@scotty:was hast du die 1,5h gemacht die du nicht gefahren bist geschlafen


----------



## taifun (29. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Scott-y ist auf's Podium gefahren: 3. Platz !!!



RESPEKT.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (29. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> DAS ist natürlich die Frage aller Fragen
> 
> Da bekommst du tausend verschiedene Antworten von Leuten mit tausend verschiedenen Vorlieben.
> 
> ...




Hat Dich das Rennen weich gespült? So ein Top hätte ich ja von jedem, außer von Dir erwartet.


----------



## Downhillfaller (29. Mai 2011)

eben Supermario  Spitze


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Mai 2011)

Sauber, Scotty!

@herkulars: Sind die Bilder trotz kleiner Knipse was geworden?


----------



## exto (29. Mai 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Hat Dich das Rennen weich gespült? So ein Top hätte ich ja von jedem, außer von Dir erwartet.



Na ja, meine Vorlieben teilt halt nicht jeder. Außerdem: ich fahr' ja auch ganz gern mal weichgespült


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Morgen Ihr Deister Biker.
> 
> Da ich hoffentlich bald, mit meinem neuen Bike, den Deister passieren möchte, stoße ich schon mal eine Frage in die Runde.
> 
> ...



 Meine Antworten waren von der Quelle und entsprachen im Wesentlichen extos Ausführungen. Hatte ich es recht in Erinnerung und du bist durchaus im Besitz eines Rades?
Wir - die Biker im Deister ( viele davon deisterfreun.de) haben uns mal dafür entschieden:
a) gern jeden Neuling mit zu nehmen
b) zusammen loszufahren und zusammen anzukommen
c) Mit Ra(d)t & Tat zur Seite zu stehen.

Komm mal rum, die ein oder andere Probefahrt sollte machbar sein 

--

Obwohl ich mich Ende 2010 laut für ein Rennfreies 2011 entschieden habe, tut es weh auch heizen zu sehen 

Glückwunsch na die Höxter Teilnehmer 
Glückwunsch Scott-y für den dritten, aber auch Glückwunsch exto für den neunten ( ich bleieb dabei => Ihr habt einen an der Batterie, sowas allein zu machen)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> @ Epi: habe einen ROX 9.0 kann alles nur nicht den weg anzeigen



Der fällt doch immer aus, wenn dein Schnitt über 21km/h geht 
Mein Tipp dazu das LowBudget Produkt: GPS Logger 747+
Einschalten - ab in den Rucksack - radeln genießen - zuhause auswerten.
Unterwegs will ich nicht wissen wie weit - wie schnell- wie hoch - wie gut.
Dazu zählen nur Fun, Ausgleich und pünklich zuhause sein. Das schafft meine braunes Pony, meine Mitfahrer und die 5,- Euro Uhr von Aldi  (vergesse ich oft zuhause und bin dann zu spät) => Folge = Prosecco, Rückenmassage.......................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (29. Mai 2011)

Ich habe den Deisterfreunden mit dem 3. Platz zu Ehre gereicht. Ich konnte es mir sogar leisten die letzten 1,5 h nicht zu fahren, weil ich 8 Runden Vorsprung zum 4.Platz hatte. Ich muß noch mal genau auf den Tacho sehen da waren über 400km drauf und jetzt kommt´s 137 Durchschnittspuls. Aber es war alles andere als entspannt. Jede Menge Wind mit dem Regen wars auszuhalten.
 Ich habe das Fahrrad fahren noch nicht satt. Aber ich kann mich nur noch unter Schmerzen auf eins setzen. Ring und kleiner Finger beider Hände sind taub genauso, wie meine linken Zehen. Treppen bilden im Augenblick ein unüberwindliches Hindernis. 

Genug gejammert als Preise gab es einen Satz Conti Speed King, einen Univega Bike-Rucksack mit Trinkblase und von Connex eine 9fach Kette mit Spray und Kettentrenner.

P.S. An einem Einsatz als Solo-Fahrer in Duisburg bin ich z.Z. nicht interessiert. Hut ab Axel ich kenne jetzt auch deine Schmerzen.


----------



## gr0tten0lm (29. Mai 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Das Anlegen von Sprüngen und Anliegern im Wald ist illegal Da sit da Niedersächsische Waldgesetz ganz strikt!
> Da haut euch auch nicht der Staranwalt aus Basche raus, wenn ihr dabei erwischt werdet!!


Ist das rechtlich wirklich so eindeutig geklärt? Ich kenne mich mit der Rechtsprechung im Wald leider nicht aus. Hab deswegen das nds. Waldgesetz mal komplett gelesen. Das Lesen hat aber meine offenen Fragen nicht beantwortet..
Beim Fahren scheint alles einigermaßen klar geregelt zu sein. 
Ich kann keinen Paragraphen oder Absatz finden, der konkret das Anlegen von Sprüngen und Anliegern behandelt/verbietet.
Es ist einiges verboten, z.B. das Beschädigen von Bäumen, Hecken, Wallhecken, Sträucher, Pflanzen; sowie das Beschädigen von Wegen, oder der erheblichen Einschränkung ihrer Nutzbarkeit.
Theoretisch könnte beim Anlegen z.B. eines Sprunges gegen diese Verbote verstoßen werden.
Aber das Anhäufen von totem Holz und Sand/Lehm, welche zweifelsfrei eine große Veränderung beim Befahren eines Trails darstellen kann, stellt meiner Meinung nach, zumal auf einem nur von MTBlern befahrenem Weg errichtet, nicht von vorne herein eine eindeutigen Verstoß gegen das nds. Waldgesetz dar.
Natürlich kann man so nicht ein ganzes Privatgrundstück zu einem öffentlichen Bikepark umbauen ohne einen Rechtsbruch zu begehn. Aber in einen durch Flächenplan als Wald fest gelegtem Gebiet ist es z.B. Wanderern und deren Hunden auch nicht vorgeschrieben dass sie dort nichts berühren und keinen auf dem Boden liegendem Ast in seiner Position verändern dürfen. 
Ich denke das pauschal als-illegal-abstempeln jeglicher baulichen Veränderungen in einem Trail ist nicht ganz richtig.
Genauso wenig würde ich die große Zahl naturbelassener Trails als, sagen wir mal anders, rechtlich streitbar ansehen. Wenn sie nicht zB. durch Wildeinstandsgebiete führen oder gegen andere Paragraphen des nds. Waldgesetzes verstoßen, stellen sowohl die Trails als auch das Befahren selbiger ein absolut legales Vergnügen dar.
Wenn von einer "Legalisierung" zweier Trails gesprochen/geschrieben wird, klingt es so als würde bisher und auf allen anderen Trails beim Befahren automatisch gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen..
Das Tail-biking soll ja nicht kriminalisiert werden, nur weil manche Sachen rechtlich nicht so genau geklärt sind.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand da vielleicht schon von Erfahrungen mit der rechtlichen Seite oder von Präzedensfällen berichten kann..

viele Grüße


----------



## matzinski (29. Mai 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich habe den Deisterfreunden mit dem 3. Platz zu Ehre gereicht. Ich konnte es mir sogar leisten die letzten 1,5 h nicht zu fahren, weil ich 8 Runden Vorsprung zum 4.Platz hatte. Ich muß noch mal genau auf den Tacho sehen da waren über 400km drauf und jetzt kommt´s 137 Durchschnittspuls. Aber es war alles andere als entspannt. Jede Menge Wind mit dem Regen wars auszuhalten.
> Ich habe das Fahrrad fahren noch nicht satt. Aber ich kann mich nur noch unter Schmerzen auf eins setzen. Ring und kleiner Finger beider Hände sind taub genauso, wie meine linken Zehen. Treppen bilden im Augenblick ein unüberwindliches Hindernis.
> 
> Genug gejammert als Preise gab es einen Satz Conti Speed King, einen Univega Bike-Rucksack mit Trinkblase und von Connex eine 9fach Kette mit Spray und Kettentrenner.
> ...


Scotty, du bist mein Held


----------



## firefighter76 (29. Mai 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Der fällt doch immer aus, wenn dein Schnitt über 21km/h geht Mein Tipp dazu das LowBudget Produkt: GPS Logger 747+
> Einschalten - ab in den Rucksack - radeln genießen - zuhause auswerten.
> Unterwegs will ich nicht wissen wie weit - wie schnell- wie hoch - wie gut.
> Dazu zählen nur Fun, Ausgleich und pünklich zuhause sein. Das schafft meine braunes Pony, meine Mitfahrer und die 5,- Euro Uhr von Aldi  (vergesse ich oft zuhause und bin dann zu spät) => Folge = Prosecco, Rückenmassage.......................



nö momentan alles io 
deine sorgen möchte ich haben prosecco und massage wenn man(n) zuspät KOMMT


----------



## zoomie (30. Mai 2011)

Grottenolm - was redest Du denn da???  
Schau Dir die letzten Seiten nochmal an - schappi erklärt ausführlich. Und wenn das nicht hilft, lies Dir alle Beiträge von schappi und taxi durch. Da gibt's auch einen 'Fall' aus Wennigsen zB.


Du glaubst auch, daß wenn Erde gebraucht, sie in Schubkarren von zu Hause mitgebracht wird oder was?
Und glaubst Du wirklich, daß es einen Weg im Deister gibt, den nur biker befahren?


----------



## taxifolia (30. Mai 2011)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> So, neuer Anlauf: Ich suche einen neuen hochwertigen/s Tacho oder Navi mit Totalkilometerzähler, Tageskilometerzähler, Momentangeschw., Durchschnittgeschw., Maximalgeschw. Fahrtzeit, und `nen zuverlässigen Höhenmesser (HM-Leistung speicherbar). 2 Bike-Profile speicherbar. Gibt es eigentlich eine glaubwürdige Steigungsmessung? Wie sinnvoll und funktional ist ein Fahrradnavi überhaupt? Ich liebäugele mit einem Polar-Computer oder dem Navi Garmin Dakota 20. Kann jemand `ne Empfehlung abgeben oder hat jemand Erfahrung damit. Über Hilfe würde ich mich freuen!



Ich benutze den Sportstracker oder Endomondo Sports Tracker, beides "Apps" von Nokia auf einem 5300 xpress music.
Auswertung ist über googel maps möglich, alle Angaben, die Du möchtest sind dabei.
Da alle privat verwendeten  GPS Geräte auf die selben Satelliten- Daten zurückgreifen, dürfte die Genauigkeit genauso gut/ schlecht sein, wie bei allen anderen Geräten.

Auf dem Nokia 5230 (ab 70 ) ( billiger als das 5300) läuft sogar eine kostenlose onboard navigation( also ohne eine Telefonverbindung aufzubauen) , die super funktioniert( für mich besser z.B. als das Navi bei Mercedes) und Karten weltweit bietet- umsonst.

taxi


----------



## matzinski (30. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Lese auch immer wieder was von Frühschicht und anderen Touren, die Ihr so fahrt. Wie sehen denn die Touren so aus ? Streckenprofilmäßig ?
> 
> Da meine Suche nach "dem" Bike bisher noch erfolglos war, wollte ich es direkt an der Quelle probieren und Experten die vom Deister kommen, fragen.
> 
> Gruß superhero


Wie du ja bestimmt schon gelesen hast, startet die Frühschicht immer So morgens - derzeit im Sommer um 8:30 im Benther Berg. Meist kommen wir auf eine Strecke von 60 km und ca. 1000 hm. Gegen 14:00 - 14:30 sind wir meist schon wieder zu Hause. Bergab haben wir eine schwere Schotter-Allergie. Deshalb werden IMMER Trails gefahren - Sommer wie Winter . Wenn du mal mitradeln willst, gerne.   



exto schrieb:


> DAS ist natürlich die Frage aller Fragen
> 
> Da bekommst du tausend verschiedene Antworten von Leuten mit tausend verschiedenen Vorlieben.
> 
> ...


Ich schließe mich dieser Meinung an. Ich habe ein 140 mm AM mit FR Laufradsatz und 2x9 Schaltung und Kettenführung und kann diese Kategorie für den Deister nur empfehlen. Von der Stange kommt ein Spezialized pitch mit Ausnahme der Laufräder dem ziemlich nahe. Vieleicht wär' das was für dich.


----------



## bastis (30. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Grottenolm - was redest Du denn da???
> Schau Dir die letzten Seiten nochmal an - schappi erklärt ausführlich. Und wenn das nicht hilft, lies Dir alle Beiträge von schappi und taxi durch. Da gibt's auch einen 'Fall' aus Wennigsen zB.
> 
> 
> ...



Er redet nicht, er schreibt! Er "schreibt" nicht das er es weiss, er "schreibt" er hat keine ahnung! Er zitiert nur etwas oder?


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Mai 2011)

Wenn Er nicht redet sondern schreibt, dann sagt Er auch nicht, das Er es nicht weiss und keine Ahnung hat, sondern schreibt es!


----------



## bastis (30. Mai 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn Er nicht redet sondern schreibt, dann sagt Er auch nicht, das Er es nicht weiss und keine Ahnung hat, sondern schreibt es!



danke für deine aufmerksamkeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (30. Mai 2011)

Nix zu tun ?


----------



## herkulars (30. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @herkulars: Sind die Bilder trotz kleiner Knipse was geworden?



Eine sehr kleine Auswahl gibt's hier. Es war mal wieder zu geil zu fahren, wirklich abwechslungsreiche Bilder hab ich also nicht. 

Phil in action dauert einen kleinen Moment länger beim laden.


----------



## bastis (30. Mai 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Nix zu tun ?




nein maaaaaaaaaaaaaaan 

ist doch nicht böhse gemeint ..


----------



## zoomie (30. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Grottenolm - was redest Du denn da???
> Schau Dir die letzten Seiten nochmal an - schappi erklärt ausführlich. Und wenn das nicht hilft, lies Dir alle Beiträge von schappi und taxi durch. Da gibt's auch einen 'Fall' aus Wennigsen zB.
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Oh - mein Fehler:*

 Grottenolm - was schreibst Du denn da??? 
Schau Dir die letzten Seiten nochmal an - schappi erklärt ausführlich. Und wenn das nicht hilft, lies Dir alle Beiträge von schappi und taxi durch. Da gibt's auch einen 'Fall' aus Wennigsen zB.


Du glaubst auch, daß wenn Erde gebraucht, sie in Schubkarren von zu Hause mitgebracht wird oder was?
Und glaubst Du wirklich, daß es einen Weg im Deister gibt, den nur biker befahren?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2011)

@herkulars: Danke! ich stell sie hier mal der Abwechslung halber rein, ok?

Da es hier ja eigentlich ums Fahrradfahren geht, hier mal ein paar Bilder aus dem Harz gestern:


----------



## herkulars (30. Mai 2011)

Da hast Du Recht! Danke übrigens an Phil und Dich für's Guiden. Wir müssen das demnächst wiederholen!


----------



## Skyjet (30. Mai 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Grottenolm - was redest Du denn da???
> Schau Dir die letzten Seiten nochmal an - schappi erklärt ausführlich. Und wenn das nicht hilft, lies Dir alle Beiträge von schappi und taxi durch. Da gibt's auch einen 'Fall' aus Wennigsen zB.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der Umgangston wird hier aber auch immer rauer???  
zzzzzhhhhhzzzzz


----------



## Dease (30. Mai 2011)

Auf den Bildern sehe ich wenigstens, wie Ihr Euch für Zeit vertrieben habt, als am Flicken war. Schick, schick die Bikebilder.


----------



## zoomie (30. Mai 2011)

..skyjet, antworte Du doch entspannt drauf..   

Das ist noch nicht mal im Ansatz rauh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Mai 2011)

Entspannt würde es heißen:
Es ist besser, durch Schweigen den Anschein von Inkompetenz zu erwecken, als durch Reden (Schreiben) jeden Zweifel daran auszuräumen.

Rau: wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2011)

@herkulars: Gerne! Der Dank fürs Guiden geht aber an Phil, ich kannte die Strecke nur schon


----------



## zoomie (30. Mai 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Entspannt würde es heißen:
> Es ist besser, durch Schweigen den Anschein von Inkompetenz zu erwecken, als durch Reden (Schreiben) jeden Zweifel daran auszuräumen.
> 
> Rau: wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten.


 

 perfekte Übersetzung, vielen Dank.


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Mai 2011)

@roudy_da_tree:

Würde mich wirklich freuen, mal an einer Tour mitzumachen.
Nur da kommt dann auch schon das Problem.
Ich besitze zwar ein Rad. Aber es ist, wie soll ich sagen nicht wirklich für lange Touren ausgelegt.

1. Es ist viel zu schwer.
2. Die Komponenenten sind nicht der Knaller.
3. Manche Menschen nennen so welche Bikes auch Baumarktfahrräder.

Deswegen momentan schwanke ich zwischen einem HT / AM Fully.
HT's wurden mir als Anfänger schon empfohlen. Aber viele Deistertrails sollen woll erst auf einem All Mountain richtig Spaß machen. So wurde es mir gesagt.
Wobei ich eher zu einem HT greifen würde. Schlechtere Federungen haben die ja auch nicht. HT's haben zwar keine Federungen mit dem man Downhill fährt aber zumindestens so gute das man das eine oder andere "kleinere" Trail mitnehmen kann.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2011)

Mit einem (üblichen) HT wirst du im Deister nicht glücklich, wenn du Trails fahren willst. Das Specialized Pitch, das Matzinski schon erwähnt hat, ist z.B. ein Fully, das man hier gut gebrauchen kann. 
Je nach Budget und Körpergröße kann man so eins oft auch hier im Forum gebraucht kaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/379453/cat/all

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=515027&highlight=pitch


----------



## Hagen3000 (30. Mai 2011)

jemand Lust heute Abend ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mason89 (30. Mai 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Mit einem (üblichen) HT wirst du im Deister nicht glücklich, wenn du Trails fahren willst. Das Specialized Pitch, das Matzinski schon erwähnt hat, ist z.B. ein Fully, das man hier gut gebrauchen kann.
> Je nach Budget und Körpergröße kann man so eins oft auch hier im Forum gebraucht kaufen:
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/379453/cat/all
> ...




Kann ich nur bestätigen.. Ich kann mit meinem Pitch problemlos alles fahren, was der Deister so bietet.. Auch wenn ich mich damit nicht an die wirklich großen Sprünge rantraue, aber wahrscheinlich würde es auch das aushalten. Und ich komme damit noch locker wieder bergauf.


----------



## Phil81 (30. Mai 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht! Danke übrigens an Phil und Dich für's Guiden. Wir müssen das demnächst wiederholen!



Jo gerne wieder hat Spass gemacht  Lediglich die Schnitzel waren recht klein 


Ich hoffe dem Angeschlagenen Knöchel gehts wieder besser. Das war echt etwas ärgerlich


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. Mai 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Jo gerne wieder hat Spass gemacht  Lediglich die Schnitzel waren recht klein
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe dem Angeschlagenen Knöchel gehts wieder besser. Das war echt etwas ärgerlich




Auf jeden Fall  War eine klasse Runde, finde sogar besser als die um Altenau rum 

Schnitzle war eindeutig zu klein


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Mai 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @roudy_da_tree:
> 
> Würde mich wirklich freuen, mal an einer Tour mitzumachen.
> Nur da kommt dann auch schon das Problem.
> ...



Egal!

Zu 1.) Meins wiegt 17 KG
Zu 2.) Wenn es schaltet und bremst gehts doch
Zu 3.) Für den Erstkontakt doch egal, bis du dich für ein PITCH entscheidest


----------



## Dease (30. Mai 2011)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall  War eine klasse Runde, finde sogar besser als die um Altenau rum
> 
> Schnitzle war eindeutig zu klein



Ich hab das Kleine in jeder Kurve und beim Bremsen bemerkt.

Habe heute Muskelkater in den Haxn vom hoch tragen. Hat für die Abfahrten aber definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## gr0tten0lm (30. Mai 2011)

Bitte entschuldigt, falls die spontane Äußerung meiner Gedanken und Meinung, ich muss zugeben zeitweilig naiv-kindlicher Art, in schriftlicher Form und öffentlich irgendjemandem zum Nachteil gereichen könnten/konnten!
Da ich Kritik immer konstruktiv nehme, ist mir der empfundene Tonfall dabei nebensächlich. Bin dankbar für ehrliche Meinungsäußerungen. Ich versuche besser nachzudenken/lesen. Bin durch nachlesen und Gedanken machen auch schon schlauer geworden.
Um Licht in rechtliche Grauzonen zu bringen, bzw. den Umgang damit zu regeln bleibt letztendlich nur der Dialog von Förstern und Sportlern. So freue ich mich über den runden Tisch und dessen Ergebnisse.
So ist den/m zum Dialog bereiten Förster/n ein großer Dank geschuldet! Ich danke in dem ich Wege, in dessen Gebiet, die nicht mehr gefahren werden sollen auch nicht fahre.
Danke auch Schappi und an alle von euch, die eine Menge private Zeit in solche Gespräche etc. investieren!
Auch danke ich Stadtverwaltungen, die eine sportliche/erholungstechnische Nutzung der freien Landschaft und damit Naherholungsgebieten vorsehen.
So sei auch statistischen Erhebungen gedankt, die belegen, dass unserer Sport größer und wichtiger wird. Mit größe des Sports wächst die Akzeptanz und die Notwendigkeit im seinen Platz einzuräumen.
Dies Forum/die Aktivität der Nutzer ist auch ein Zeichen dafür. Dass fremde Menschen von euch wohlwollend mit auf Ausflüge genommen werden, hat positive Auswirkungen auf die Attraktivität des Deister als Ausflugsziel. 
Die vorhandene Attraktivität wirkt sich wiederum wirtschaftlich positiv aus durch Tourismus und als Steigerung des Standortfaktors umliegender Städte.
Werde morgen mit einem Freund mal wieder einen Ausflug zu euch unternehmen und mich des Deisters erfreuen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## bastis (30. Mai 2011)

Hast du in deiner dankesrede nicht den schönen guten morgen vergessen?


----------



## mason89 (30. Mai 2011)

Ihm wurde gerade ein Preis verliehen


----------



## LocoFanatic (31. Mai 2011)

will Do und Fr trails fahren, wer noch?
Irgendwelche Infos bezgl Massenschlägerei im Deister am Do?
Hätte evtl lohnenswerte Alternative. (Zum Deister, nicht zur Schlägerei ... )


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Mai 2011)

Massenschlägerei im Deister???
Ich wollte extra zu euch kommen um dem hier zu entgehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2011)

Die Gefahr ist gering, weil die Polizei das us den Vorjahren kennt.
Meide Annaturm, Nordmannsturm und Kreuzbuche.
Das waren in den vergangenen Jahre die Brennpunkte.

Teilweise stand die Polizei schon an den Wanderparkplätzen und hat den "Vätern" den Zugang verwehrt.


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Mai 2011)

Oh Mann, überall die gleiche Proletenschei...


----------



## Kowski83 (31. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute, zur Sache, wir waren letzte Woche auf der Rakete unterwegs und haben dort einen Schlüssel gefunden, (denke an Haustür oder sowas....)
wollte deshalb erst mal hier nachfragen ob einer von euch den evtl. verloren hat ... 
ansonsten geht er nächste Woche ins Fundbüro.... LG


----------



## exto (31. Mai 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Oh Mann, überall die gleiche Proletenschei...



Wie wär's mit ner kleinen Tour durch'n Sielpark


----------



## kai_sl (31. Mai 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Da hast Du Recht! Danke übrigens an Phil und Dich für's Guiden. Wir müssen das demnächst wiederholen!




das kann ich nur bestätigen ... es war schön, so eine technische Tour mit Euch zu fahren und wirklich einiges dazu lernen zu können.
wär nur auch toll gewesen, wenn meine Buchse mitgespielt hätte und sich die restlichen Fetzen nicht ständig in meinem Sattel verkeilt hätten  

naja, mein Knöchel? der Dok. hat ihn für 3 tage krankgeschrieben und ich will ihn in dieser elenden Zeit nicht allein vor sich hingammeln lassen   
die Schwellung ist schon etwas zurückgegangen

mal sehen, ob ich für unsere tour am do. wieder fit bin. (@ Lars + Wojtek)

aber alles in allem: ich würd schon sehr gern mal wieder sone tour mit euch unternehmen ... und mit kompletter Hose bin ich dann auch sicher gesprächiger  
bis die tage


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Mai 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit ner kleinen Tour durch'n Sielpark



Ja ne is klar!
Vom Regen in die Traufe 

Ich plane hier schon gerade mein Flucht in den Harz, muss nur noch meine Frau rum bekommen


----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2011)

@Kai schöner mist hoffentlich heilt es schnell ab.


----------



## Paskull (31. Mai 2011)

Genug der negativen Schwingungen. Zurück zum Radfahren  *Massenschlägereien im Deister* tssss

Wer beabsichtigt am Wochenende nach Winterberg zu fahren (Freeridefestival)? 

Wollt ihr Räder mitnehmen? Kommt man da überhaupt zum fahren?

Wann will wer los? Fahrgemeinschaften ?

Gruß

Pascal


----------



## Phil81 (31. Mai 2011)

Lifte sind für nicht Rennteilnehmer gesperrt. Nur die ContiLine kann man fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (31. Mai 2011)

ich wollte niemanden verschrecken, will ja selbst fahren, aber nicht alleine.
Und wenn Roudy sagt, dass Randale dieses Jahr abgesagt werden, dann sollte einer kleinen, beschaulichen Tour nichts entgegen stehen, oder?


----------



## major_tom (31. Mai 2011)

@ Barbie SHG

...meld dich mal bitte ob die mail angekommen ist. war trotz "kleiner" Bilder immer noch bei fast 5 MB...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre am Sonntag mach WiBe


----------



## HannesH. (31. Mai 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/HannesHay
Das DH Race Factory Team im Deister und Winterberg


----------



## NightWing77 (31. Mai 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist gering, weil die Polizei das us den Vorjahren kennt.
> Meide Annaturm, Nordmannsturm und Kreuzbuche.
> Das waren in den vergangenen Jahre die Brennpunkte.
> 
> Teilweise stand die Polizei schon an den Wanderparkplätzen und hat den "Vätern" den Zugang verwehrt.



So Feierabend...

Klär mich mal einer auf !

Da treffen sich an Himmelfahrt irgend welche Banden von Männern im WALD und hauen sich ufte Omme oder wie ?

Einfach so aus Spaß oder A-Dorf gegen B-Dorf, gucken wer der stärkere ist?


----------



## NightWing77 (31. Mai 2011)

Oh wie gern würde ich mit nach Willingen, war ja schon 2009 da, ist echt super dort.

Aber am 11 Juni muß ich meine Frau zu einem Geburtstag fahren und sie abends wieder abholen. 
Am 12ten wird noch mal gefeiert diesmal mit Eltern u so und am 13 muß ich bestimmt präsent sein und darf den Unterhalter spielen.

An alle die da sind bitte viele viele Fotos aus allen möglichen Perpektiven von den Rädern machen.

Und Homer... 
Solltest Du zufällig das Nukeproof Scalp sehen, am besten noch in Gelb, dann mach mal davon ganz besonders ein Foto bitte. Am besten so aus dieser Perspektive :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mason89 (1. Juni 2011)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> ich wollte niemanden verschrecken, will ja selbst fahren, aber nicht alleine.
> Und wenn Roudy sagt, dass Randale dieses Jahr abgesagt werden, dann sollte einer kleinen, beschaulichen Tour nichts entgegen stehen, oder?



Du hast ja mich  Alleine musst du also schonmal nicht fahren


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. Juni 2011)

Fährt denn nun morgen wer? Ich wäre vormittags für ne kleine Enduro-Tour zu haben...


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Juni 2011)

@NightWing77:

Naja Himmelfahrt war mal so...in der Tat. Meistens hauen sich dumme "besoffene" kleine 16/17/18 Jahre alte Jugendliche die Birne ein.

Aber die Polizei hat in den letzten Jahren, immer drastischer zugegriffen und gewisse Randale Orte im Deister (Kreuzbuche, Annaturm) dicht gemacht. 

Sprich man darf an den genannten Orten vorbei marschieren, allerdings nicht dort länger als 5 Min Rast machen.

So ist es zumindestens an der Kreuzbuche. Wie es am Annaturm mittlerweile ist, weiss ich leider nicht so genau.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juni 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Fährt denn nun morgen wer? Ich wäre vormittags für ne kleine Enduro-Tour zu haben...



Ich würde gern fahren. Ich fahr dann die downhills nebenher aufm Forstweg


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. Juni 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern fahren. Ich fahr dann die downhills nebenher aufm Forstweg



Hey Andy, cool  Wusste garnicht, dass du schon wieder (leicht) belasten darfst  

Bin laaange nicht in Basche gefahren, immer nur WK in letzter Zeit. Kann also gerne auch da hinkommen. Sag an was dir lieber ist! Dachte so an 10h Startzeit bis ca. 14h...


----------



## zoomie (1. Juni 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Hey Andy, cool  Wusste garnicht, dass du schon wieder (leicht) belasten darfst
> 
> Bin laaange nicht in Basche gefahren, immer nur WK in letzter Zeit. Kann also gerne auch da hinkommen. Sag an was dir lieber ist! Dachte so an 10h Startzeit bis ca. 14h...


 
..darf er ja auch nicht..


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juni 2011)

ich fahre freihändig, dann darf ich  
also morgen um 10.00 Spochtplatz


----------



## lakekeman (1. Juni 2011)

Ich würde auch mitfahren, wenn ich bis dahin meine DH Puschem vom Rad gewechselt habe. Sollte ich aber wohl schaffen


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. Juni 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mitfahren, wenn ich bis dahin meine DH Puschem vom Rad gewechselt habe. Sollte ich aber wohl schaffen





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich fahre freihändig, dann darf ich
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok cool, bis morgen!


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Juni 2011)

bin ich auch dabei 10h basche spochtplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juni 2011)

sehr schön. bis morgen.


----------



## farmersdaughter (1. Juni 2011)

Leute!

Bitte helft mir!
Hab mir in den Kopf gesetzt, morgen das erste mal in euren schönen Wald reinzuschauen. Natürlich hab ich kaum ne Ahnung, wo ich die berühmt berüchtigten Trails finde. 
Leider werde ich es nicht bis 10:00 schaffen, mich an euch ranzuhängen.
Komme mit dem Auto und wäre so ca. 13:00 da. 
Meine Bitte:
Würde mich wahnsinnig freuen, wenn mir jemand per PN seiner Nummer schicken könnte und evtl. auch einen Tip, wo ich das Auto parken könnte. Genauere Ortsbeschreibungen gehören ja schließlich nicht hier hin, gell?

Mir geht's halt auch darum, nicht irgendweinen Trail zu fahren, der Momentan eigentlich gesperrt ist, sondern von euch Jungs und Mädels eingewiesen zu werden...

Ach ja, hab seit kurzem nen Freireiter und stehe noch ziemlich am Anfang meiner Bergabfahrkarriere 

Also, auch wenn ich spät dran bin, würde mich echt freuen...

Chris


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Juni 2011)

Kleiner Tipp. 
Fahre zum Pakplatz Niestedter Pass. 
Schau dort nach Mtb'lern. 
Wenn da keine sind mach dich auf in Richtung Osten. 
Am Anna Turm vorbei bis zur Kreutzung mit Laube. 
Sollte Du bis dahin immer noch keiner begegnet sein schlage Richtung Waldkater ein. 
Da treiben sich immer welche rum. 
Nur keine Scheu, die Deisterbiker sind alle locker drauf. 
Da kann man sich super anschließen 
Geholfen wird immer


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juni 2011)

farmersdaughter schrieb:


> Leute!
> 
> Bitte helft mir!
> Hab mir in den Kopf gesetzt, morgen das erste mal in euren schönen Wald reinzuschauen. Natürlich hab ich kaum ne Ahnung, wo ich die berühmt berüchtigten Trails finde.
> ...



Wir starten um 10:00 vom Parkplatz an der deister freilicht bühne oberhalb vom Sportplatz in barsinghausen. Wir sind dann wohl zwischen nienstedter Pass und kreuzbuche unterwegs. Meine Nummer kommt per pn


----------



## insider (2. Juni 2011)

Naja, heute in den deister zu fahren erfordert wohl auf den Hauptwegen mehr Skill als auf den Trails . Seit 1h Stunde kreist der Polizeihubschrauben über dem Wald, gibt wohl wieder Stress.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juni 2011)

Bisher ist es sehr entspannt im Wald


----------



## Hannoveraner (2. Juni 2011)

Die Polizei war heute morgen um 9 Uhr schon im Wald


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juni 2011)

Geil. Endlich wieder mal trails fahren.  Heisterburg, Klo, und Rakete 
@ Conny; merke: nur weil der klotrail klotrail heißt, ist das lange noch kein Grund in die Büsche zu fahren.


----------



## mason89 (2. Juni 2011)

fragt mich doch echt so nen besoffener kerl am annaturm, wie ich mir das nur antun könne ?  Die frage musste ich erstmal zurückgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (2. Juni 2011)

..


----------



## zoomie (2. Juni 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Geil. Endlich wieder mal trails fahren.  Heisterburg, Klo, und Rakete
> @ Conny; merke: nur weil der klotrail klotrail heißt, ist das lange noch kein Grund in die Büsche zu fahren.





..ja, ja..

War ein schöner Ritt heute, vielen Dank an meine Jungs, jetzt bin ich aber doch etwas im Eimer..


----------



## könni__ (2. Juni 2011)

Ich fand die Bollerwagentypen heute nur noch erbärmlich... 
Im Westdeister ging es noch ... Da waren ja auch die Sheriffs auf dem Parkplatz und Römerweg und Schiebedach sind wohl nicht so gut mit Bollerwagen und Besoffenenkopf...  aber Rakete waren auch nur Biker... aber der Rückweg ab Gerdener nur noch torkelnde lallende Pfosten. Am Benther haben die _Idioten dann mit Flaschen geworfen und versucht diese Panoramarahmen umzuwerfen. Da hatte ich dann endgültig einen Hals... Da ist es in Linden ja richtig friedlich


----------



## rc-car-keks (2. Juni 2011)

Die Bollerwagen Typen haben auch was gutes, jedes mal wenn man einen gesehen hat, konnte man wieder denken, dass man den Tag mit MTB fahren besser genutzt hat


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2011)

@Flo und Phil: Danke für sie SMS, hatte die Einzelplatzierung vorhern icht mitbekommen.


----------



## lakekeman (3. Juni 2011)

Jajha, dickes GZ an Johann für Platz 3 in der Teamwertung und Platz 15 Solo beim SramX0 Enduro in Winterberg  Weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (3. Juni 2011)

Heute in der NDZ:
Stadt Springe will 2 MTB Strecken im Großen Deister und 1 Strecke im kleinen Deister ausweisen........


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. Juni 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Jajha, dickes GZ an Johann für Platz 3 in der Teamwertung und Platz 15 Solo beim SramX0 Enduro in Winterberg  Weiter so



Da kann ich mich nur anschließen - big up! Gut, dass ich mich entschieden habe nicht mitzufahren  Gestern war mein ultimativer Bike/Technik-Pechtag...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2011)

Danke  
@Phil: Der Mann mit dem Gedächtniswanderweg im Pinzgauz hat mir 8 sek abgenommen.
@Hagen: Was haste denn angestellt?
@Jenna&Moritz: Viel Spaß heute!


----------



## Phil81 (3. Juni 2011)

Wenn man bedenkt das der Typ nichts ausser Fahhrad fahren macht in seinem Leben ja mal nicht so schnell der Typ...


----------



## NightWing77 (3. Juni 2011)

Hat heute noch jemand frei u fährt heute ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2011)

Die Last Bikes da unten im Bild kann ich übrigens empfehlen. Gehen zumindest hammermäßig bergauf. Für die Zeitnahme bergab wollte der Last-Mensch es aber wiederhaben


----------



## heyho (3. Juni 2011)

yeah, glückwunsch johann!


----------



## kai_sl (3. Juni 2011)

Glückwunsch, Johann, klasse Aktion    

@Phil: schnelle Genesung bei mir ist nicht, bin wohl doch noch bis Ende nächster Woche ausgeknockt   
aber Dank für die Wünsche


----------



## Phil81 (4. Juni 2011)

Schöner Mist! Gute Besserung!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. Juni 2011)

Moritz, Jenna, wie wars gestern im harz? Seid ihr unsere Runde gefahren?

@heyho: Danke! Kommst du nächste Woche mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juni 2011)

@ firefighter und paskull, wie sieht´s morgen früh aus? 8:00 abfahrt nach wibe? Daniel kommt noch mit


----------



## Paskull (4. Juni 2011)

Danke fürs Angebot Homer, war aber heute schon da. Morgen also eher nicht.


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Juni 2011)

ja wie besprochen kurz vor 8 bei dir


----------



## NightWing77 (4. Juni 2011)

Morjen

Wer fährt denn morgen noch so im Deister ?

Jenna, Zoomi. Moritz, Gonzo... etc

Evil bist Du morgen auch evtl da ?


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Juni 2011)

Rolf und ich kommen auch. Wir starten so ab 10 am Pass.


----------



## Jennfa (4. Juni 2011)

12Uhr WK


----------



## zoomie (5. Juni 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Morjen
> 
> Wer fährt denn morgen noch so im Deister ?
> 
> ...




Ich bin raus, stehe schon fast barfuß im Watt  Euch viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Juni 2011)

Viel Spaß beim Schlickern. Pack dir mal ein paar Kilo Watt ein, dann hast du für die nächste Tour mehr Power


----------



## dc-ac (5. Juni 2011)

Moin, habe am 28.05.2011 ein voderrad bei mir vor der haustür in der südstadt von hannover gefunden, glaube jemand hat sein rad ins auto verladen und das voderrad vergessen. shimano mit scheibenbremse felge alexrims reifen schwalbe. wenn jemand was gehört oder gelesen hat dann pm an mich.

viel spaß beim fahren heute bei dem super wetter 
gruß dc-ac


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heyho (5. Juni 2011)

@samy: jo, ich werd am start sein. Ich schreib gleich mal Phil wegen treffen wo/wann.


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. Juni 2011)

Bin leider erstmal raus. Dämpfer ist geschrottet und Service von DT gerade vollkommen überlastet  Also, wenn wer zufällig noch nen DT SSD 212L rumliegen hat, sagt bescheid 



NightWing77 schrieb:


> Morjen
> 
> Wer fährt denn morgen noch so im Deister ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bergamounter (5. Juni 2011)

hallo Leutz,

war vorgestern auf´m Farn unterwegs und habe meine Movecs Brille mit Wechselgläsern ( weisse Gläser Rahmen silber) verloren, müsste so im oberen Drittel gewesen sein. Falls die jemand gefunden hat bitte melden Danke.

Desweitern habe ich im Anfang des letzten Drittels von kl. Langenhagen einen schwarzen Roeckl Handschuh kurz gefunden, falls den jemand sucht.

gruß Robert


----------



## Dease (5. Juni 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Bin leider erstmal raus. Dämpfer ist geschrottet und Service von DT gerade vollkommen überlastet  Also, wenn wer zufällig noch nen DT SSD 212L rumliegen hat, sagt bescheid



Vielleicht doch ein wenig zu viel SAG?

Wird Zeit, dass Du Dir endlich ein 601 zulegst.


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. Juni 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch ein wenig zu viel SAG?
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass Du Dir endlich ein 601 zulegst.



Ja, das mag sein  Wobei ich eigentlich nie Probleme mit Durchschlägen hatte oder so. Denke einfach, dass dieser Dämpfer grundsätzlich ein wenig überfordert ist mit den 160mm und entsprechender Fahrweise. Was das Ding alleine nach einmal Farnweg schon für eine Betriebstemperatur hat... Wenn man so im LV-Forum guckt, scheine ich ja nicht der Einzige mit entsprechenden Problemen zu sein. Achja, hast aber ja Recht und das 601 ist auch schon bestellt - da kommt dann asap noch nen schöner Coil-Dämpfer rein und gut ist 

Aber jetzt ist es erstmal depressives Hardtail-Geschwucke am Kanal angesagt  Wenn ich nächste Woche keinen Dämpfer auftreiben kann, laufe ich Amok!


----------



## Dease (5. Juni 2011)

Wieso kann man Dein HT nicht im Deister bewegen? Man ist runter ein wenig langsamer, aber fahren lässt sich doch alles mit dem HT.

Oder das 170mm-Kit für das 301. Der Dämpfer steckt das wohl etwas besser weg.

GA1 soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein. Ich habe gestern aber auch wieder mal festgestellt, dass RR-fahren nie was für mich werden wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (5. Juni 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Wieso kann man Dein HT nicht im Deister bewegen? Man ist runter ein wenig langsamer, aber fahren lässt sich doch alles mit dem HT.
> 
> Oder das 170mm-Kit für das 301. Der Dämpfer steckt das wohl etwas besser weg.
> 
> GA1 soll ja auch nicht so schlecht sein. Ich habe gestern aber auch wieder mal festgestellt, dass RR-fahren nie was für mich werden wird.



Mein "Hardtail" ist ja eher ein für den Stadt/Flachland-Gebrauch optimiertes Crossbike  Das würde im Deister nur Forstwege überleben... Ja, GA1 ist toll *SichSelbstAusVerzweiflungEinredenderweise*

Das DHX-Kit ist natürlich auch ne feine Sache, nur ist da die Frage wann es denn überhaupt mal auf den Markt kommt. Das 601 soll ja im August ausgeliefert werden. Bei LV fragt sich dann halt nur noch in welchem Jahr


----------



## Dease (5. Juni 2011)

Ich dachte, nachdem ich schon letzes Jahr mal nen Test in ner Bikebravo darüber gelesen hatte, dass das 170ger Kit schon längst erhältlich wäre.

Bei LL-03 ging es mit der Dämpferreparatur vor einigen Wochen recht fix. Vielleicht klappt es ja schneller als gedacht.


----------



## Phil81 (5. Juni 2011)

Und ruhe is






http://www.bike24.net/p115596.html

Bin schwer am überlegen mir den mal zu kaufen da mein 212 jetzt so langsam die Grätsche macht.


----------



## exto (5. Juni 2011)

Hagen, ist denn der Lewnker angekommen? Auch wenn du ihn im Moment nicht brauchst... 

Bei den Post-Typen bin ich mir immer nicht so sicher...


----------



## firefighter76 (5. Juni 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Bin leider erstmal raus. Dämpfer ist geschrottet und Service von DT gerade vollkommen überlastet  Also, wenn wer zufällig noch nen DT SSD 212L rumliegen hat, sagt bescheid



ich hab noch einen aber den leihe ich dir nicht sonst ist der auch im arsch


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. Juni 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich hab noch einen aber den leihe ich dir nicht sonst ist der auch im arsch


Du Sau  Dabei haste doch jetzt so ein schönes neues Rad mit nem richtigen Dämpfer drin. Diesen Schwucken-Dämpfer kannste da doch leihweise lockermachen 



exto schrieb:


> Hagen, ist denn der Lewnker angekommen? Auch wenn du ihn im Moment nicht brauchst...
> 
> Bei den Post-Typen bin ich mir immer nicht so sicher...



Ja, Danke  Und ich liebe ihn hehe. Zwar bisher nur zweimal benutzt aber schwer begeistert gewesen. Hoffe mal, dass dir der etwas kürzere dann genauso gut taugt wie mir die Chopper-Variante! 



Phil81 schrieb:


> Und ruhe is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip gerade bei Facebook  Wollte heute garnicht mehr in den Deister-Fred gucken. Nicht dass jemand noch schreibt, es wäre heute voll geil gewesen und so im Deister. Aber die 70km Schwuckerei mit Wojtek waren auch schön 

Mal schauen, morgen nochmal das Telefon schwingen. Ein (passender) Dämpfer muss auf jeden Fall her bis zum Wochenende...


----------



## herkulars (6. Juni 2011)

@Johann:  Top! Das war der Anruf im Harz, oder?

@Hagen: Was hast Du denn für ein Dämpfer-Einbaumass? Ich habe noch einen RP23 in 216/63 rumliegen, den könntest Du haben bis Ersatz da ist.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Juni 2011)

Is nen 190 50er


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Juni 2011)

@herkulars: Ja genau, bin dann mir Philipp Gerken und Marius Knigge in einem Team gefahren, Daniel Jahn wollte dann lieber im Nicolai Team fahren. Tja, wär er mal zu uns gekommen.


----------



## Hagen3000 (6. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Is nen 190 50er



@Lars: Danke, aber passt leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (6. Juni 2011)

Moin Leute,
hat eigentlich einer von euch schon diesen Artikel in der heutigen "Neuen Presse" auf Seite 14 gelesen:

_*Mountainbiker auf Motorhaube
Radler verursacht 1000 Euro Schaden an Pkw
BARSINGHAUSEN. MysteriÃ¶ser Vorfall im Wald: Ein JÃ¤ger stellte
Freitag seinen VW in Hohenbostel (Barsinghausen) auf einem
Forstweg ab. Gegen 21.30 Uhr kehrte er zum Wagen zurÃ¼ck â er
hatte verdÃ¤chtige GerÃ¤usche gehÃ¶rt. Als er sich nÃ¤herte, sah er
eine Person auf der Motorhaube seines VW stehen. Diese ergriff
sofort die Flucht â auf einem Mountainbike. Am Pkw des JÃ¤gers
entstand ein Schaden von 1000 Euro.*_

Was war denn da los


----------



## Jennfa (6. Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ergriff er die Flucht auf seinem FAHRRAD...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Unterscheid zu einem Mountainbike aus der Entfernung für einen Laien erkennbar ist . Wahrscheinlich eher so ein irrer Öko der gegen das Abschießen von Eichhörnchen ist .


----------



## zoomie (6. Juni 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim Schlickern. Pack dir mal ein paar Kilo Watt ein, dann hast du für die nächste Tour mehr Power




Homie, wenn ich mehr power bergauf hab - wer fährt dann mit Dir hinten?


----------



## Dease (6. Juni 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Homie, wenn ich mehr power bergauf hab - wer fährt dann mit Dir hinten?



Damit wäre auch geklärt, wo Deine Signatur herkommt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Juni 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Homie, wenn ich mehr power bergauf hab - wer fährt dann mit Dir hinten?



der Osterhase, ein leiser Gitarrist und die schnelle Conny


----------



## Paskull (6. Juni 2011)

Kein Problem Connie, die Begleitung von Homer würde ich übernehmen  also kannst Gas geben


----------



## Skyjet (7. Juni 2011)

Maren und ich wollten heute ne Runde drehen...wer kommt mit.

Plan (falls der Deister nicht wegschwimmt) so ab 17:30 Uhr vom BaSpo starten. 

Moritz & Jenna, Andi, Paskull wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## zoomie (7. Juni 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Damit wäre auch geklärt, wo Deine Signatur herkommt.



Hey - ich hab damit nicht angefangen  

Nee, nee - berghoch wird überbewertet. Ich bleib bei dem Tempo .


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
denkt bitte an den Termin heute um 19:00 Uhr bei der Feuerwehr Wennigsen. 
Übergabe der Schleifkorbtrage und kommt mitb Trikot. Je mehr desto Besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> denkt bitte an den Termin heute um 19:00 Uhr bei der Feuerwehr Wennigsen.
> Übergabe der Schleifkorbtrage und kommt mit Trikot. Je mehr desto Besser.


 
Ich bin da, und bringe 3 Reservetrikots mit.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2011)

Nochwas!

Er mehren sich die Berichte, dass die Herkulesstaude sich ausbreitet.
Wer hat sie im Heimatrevier schon gesehen oder zu spüren bekommen?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## taifun (8. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> denkt bitte an den Termin heute um 19:00 Uhr bei der Feuerwehr Wennigsen.
> Übergabe der Schleifkorbtrage und kommt mitb Trikot. Je mehr desto Besser.



Wie schon mal erwähnt,würde ich gerne kommen,da ich ja eigentlich diese Sammlung ausgelöst habe.
Aber wie immer bin dienstlich verhindert..
Schöne Grüße an die Jungs


----------



## taifun (8. Juni 2011)

aber ab samstag gehts an Lago

Die Blauen......RC-Gehrden!
deisterfreun.de
focus-bikes


----------



## firefighter76 (8. Juni 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nochwas!
> 
> Er mehren sich die Berichte, dass die Herkulesstaude sich ausbreitet.
> Wer hat sie im Heimatrevier schon gesehen oder zu spüren bekommen?
> ...



du hast doch schon bekantschaft mit ihr gemacht oder


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2011)

wer fährt denn am Wochenende zum Bikefestival nach Willingen? Ich bin noch nicht sicher , ob es bei mit klappt, würde aber gern mal das allgemeine Interesse checken. Wenn ich kann, würde ich von Sonntag auf Montag dort bleiben wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (8. Juni 2011)

ich würde gerne hin
suche auch noch ein mitfahrgelegenheit für den sonntag aus hannover oder umland


----------



## stefan64 (8. Juni 2011)

Übergabe Schleifkorbtrage


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2011)

Das beste Photo ist das von SUPER-TAXI! wie er sich den Nadelstreifenanzug vom Leib reisst um sein DF Trikot zu enthüllen!
Roudy spielt den Verletzten auch sehr überzeugend! Dieser Erstickungsanfall mit spastischen Krämpfen aber gegen die 4-Punkt Fixierung der Schleifkorbtrage hat er keine Chance
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mal schauen was die Presse morgen berichtet?


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2011)

Hier der 1. Artikel zu Gestern, die ganze Titelseite der Regionalbeilage der HAZ:


----------



## taxifolia (9. Juni 2011)

kann auf  4 verschiedenen pcs keine Bilder vom ibc sehen ?

Zensur oder vorübergehendes Problem ?

taxi

Habe den Artikel in Papier vor der Nase und bin reichlich überrascht:
Beim Aussentermin, an dem wir die Routen teilweise abgegeangen sind, war vor dem Einsteigen in die Fahrzeuge von Herrn Kinder zu hören,dass die Strecken nun kartiert werden sollen per GPS, damit wir keine Ausweichtrails errichten.
Das ist der Sachstand. Der Verein war doch nur das Vehikel, um die Strecken zu unterhalten- wenn wir noch keine haben, die genau erfasst sind, wird das mit einer Versicherung wohl schwierig, die möchten schon gern wissen, was versichertes Risiko sein soll.

taxi


----------



## matzinski (9. Juni 2011)

ist vorübergehend. Ich sehe wieder alles

hier nochmal der Artikel direkt aus dem ePaper der HAZ


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2011)

Das jetzt auch Barbie Grab und Rakete von der Region mit in die Diskussion gebracht werden ist zwar sehr schön und sinnvoll, kommt aber für Taxi und mich völlig überraschend.
es wird wirklich wieder Zeit für den nächsten Termin am Runden Tisch bei dem wieder alle Informationen ausgetauscht werden und die nächsten Schritte von allen Seiten festgelegt werden. Mehr dazu in der IG.


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand den Artikel in Der DLZ schon gesehen? weis jemand wann der erscheint?


----------



## kai_sl (9. Juni 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> ist vorübergehend. Ich sehe wieder alles
> 
> hier nochmal der Artikel direkt aus dem ePaper der HAZ



coole aktion ... ihr seid schon ne fotogene bande, ihr deisterfreun.de


----------



## Phil81 (9. Juni 2011)

Viele Grüsse aus wolkigen den Bergen!
Die ewige Sonne waren wir auch jetzt mal leid.







Ungläubige Gesichter auf dem Grat






Nach hoch kommt runter. Mehr Bilder vielleicht später 

Gruß

Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (9. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Viele Grüsse aus wolkigen den Bergen!
> Die ewige Sonne waren wir auch jetzt mal leid.
> 
> Ungläubige Gesichter auf dem Grat
> ...



 Dann brauchste mir ja auf meine SMS nicht mehr zu antworten  Grüß Johann und kommt heile wieder!


----------



## Dease (9. Juni 2011)

@Phil & Samy: Klasse Fotos.  

Schönen Urlaub und diesmal ohne Verletzungen!


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Juni 2011)

@Phil & Samy

Geile Fotos, bin total neidisch


----------



## bassboolette (10. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Artikel in Der DLZ schon gesehen? weis jemand wann der erscheint?



Ist heute drin!


----------



## firefighter76 (10. Juni 2011)

hierb der bericht in der dewezet 
http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de...spenden-fuer-die-Sicherheit-_arid,341107.html


----------



## taxifolia (10. Juni 2011)

Komisch ist, wer zwei weitere offizielle Strecken ins Gespräch gebracht hat.
Bei der Begehung waren es jedenfalls zwei.
Vielleicht ist Jesus  von wunderbarer Fisch- auf Trailvermehrung umgestiegen 

Fahrt mich am Sonntag nicht über den Haufen, ich Wandere mit der Badmintonsparte ! 

taxi


----------



## Torben. (10. Juni 2011)

Wandern mit der Badmintonsparte ist gut das tue ich auch in drei Wochen (tsv Kirchdorf)^^

Schade eigentlich das die beiden Trails nicht zu den Verhandlungen gehören aber merkwürdig ist das schon.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Juni 2011)

Wer hat Lust auf ne kleine Fahrradfahrerei morgen um 11:00 vom spb?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juni 2011)

Schöne grüsse aus den Bergen






Wolkig aber stabil





Auf dem Weg nach Mordor 





Bloß schnell weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Juni 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust auf ne kleine Fahrradfahrerei morgen um 11:00 vom spb?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



ich erhöhe auf 12:00 damit auch der König nach seinem immens wichtigen Schönheitsschlaf zugegen sein kann


----------



## chris2305 (10. Juni 2011)

Bleibt die Frage wer von euch sam und wer frodo ist


----------



## schappi (10. Juni 2011)

Wo sind die Beiden denn unterwegs?


----------



## G0NZ0 (10. Juni 2011)

@ Schappi; die sind am Achensee


----------



## Hagen3000 (10. Juni 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich erhöhe auf 12:00 damit auch der König nach seinem immens wichtigen Schönheitsschlaf zugegen sein kann



Bin dabei! 12:00 SpB


----------



## Skyjet (10. Juni 2011)

Moritz und ich fahren morgen schon um 1000 Uhr von BaSpo los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (11. Juni 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Bleibt die Frage wer von euch sam und wer frodo ist



Fragt sich eher wer dann Golum ist. Da ich zur Zeit die Berge Heyo und Samy hinterher Humpele...   bin das wohl ich 
Aber immenhin schon 2 Touren gemacht der Arzt meinte ja das man nicht mal eine schafft


----------



## chris2305 (11. Juni 2011)

Ach ihr seit zu dritt. Na dann ist die Rollenverteilung mal klar
Was hast du gemacht??

Viel Spaß euch noch!

p.s. : Das Johann Frodo ist war doch klar, der ist unter nem besonderen Stern geboren


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Juni 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Bin dabei! 12:00 SpB



hast du deinen dämpfer schon wieder oder hast du ersatz ??


----------



## afausl (11. Juni 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Bin dabei! 12:00 SpB



Bin auch dabei


----------



## Hagen3000 (11. Juni 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> hast du deinen dämpfer schon wieder oder hast du ersatz ??



habe netterweise einen von Liteville geliehen bekommen  Hatte mir aber auch sicherheitshalber und aus Neugier auch noch nen EX200 bestellt, der jetzt noch bei der Post liegt. Mal schauen welchen ich dann erstmal reinpacke...


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2011)

Hier ein smily für Zoomie und Jenna für die aufkommende Valpurgisnacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ihr beiden wertet ja auch das Gruppenbild optisch richtig auf


----------



## zoomie (11. Juni 2011)

Schappi, nach Absprache mit Jenna, haben wir Dich auch lieb   und warten auf ein Date im Wald..immer noch..


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juni 2011)

Hagen, diesen Helm von Urge würd ich mir auf alle Fälle wieder kaufen! Der scheint echt ne Menge auszuhalten. Ich hoffe nur das du morgen nicht aussiehst wie THE LAST UNICORN!!!
Ansonsten meld ich mich mal ab! Der Hafen zur Sonne ruft!!! Bin in 2 Wochen wieder da, viel Spaß im Deister!


----------



## schappi (11. Juni 2011)

Hier der Artikel in der Deister Aktuell


----------



## Hagen3000 (11. Juni 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hagen, diesen Helm von Urge würd ich mir auf alle Fälle wieder kaufen! Der scheint echt ne Menge auszuhalten. Ich hoffe nur das du morgen nicht aussiehst wie THE LAST UNICORN!!!
> Ansonsten meld ich mich mal ab! Der Hafen zur Sonne ruft!!! Bin in 2 Wochen wieder da, viel Spaß im Deister!



Joar, ist auf jeden Fall der Feind aller unausgelasteten Notaufnahmen und Kieferchirurgen  

Ansonsten schwillt alles gerade schon wieder ab. Halte nachher nochmal ne kalte Bierflasche dran 

Viel Spaß euch beiden in PdS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juni 2011)

Morgen 11:00 wk 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Hitzi (12. Juni 2011)

Wann ist die Frühschicht morgen am WK? Reise mit dem Pkw an ......


----------



## matzinski (12. Juni 2011)

Morgen 8:30 Frühschicht im BB am Fundament

Deistertreffpunkt entweder 9:45 WK oder 10:00 Egestorf Bhf, falls Uli mit S-Bahn kommt. Das poste ich noch.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. Juni 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen 8:30 Frühschicht im BB am Fundament


Ich fahre morgen wieder von Hemmingen aus ... kommst Du 7:50 vorbei?


----------



## matzinski (12. Juni 2011)

geht klar


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2011)

Ich war heut Abend mit Daniel und seiner Freundin auf dem Barbie, klein Langenhagen und Farnweg unterwegs. Wir haben rausgefunden das der farnweg am besten für Anfänger geeignet ist. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## el Lingo (12. Juni 2011)

Wir waren heute auf dem Grabweg, unterhalb vom Dropland und vor allem auch Klein Langenhagen unterwegs:


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Juni 2011)

Hat wer Lust gleich ne Runde ab WK zu fahren? Start gegen 11.30h.


----------



## Bergamounter (13. Juni 2011)

werde heute so gegen 11.45 am wk da sein, will mich heute mal auf´m Barbie mal der Sprungtechnik hingeben, war ne ganze woche nicht auf´m Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Juni 2011)

Weiß hier zufällig jemand wer in Hannover Helicoil oder Time Sert-Gewindeeinsätze einbaut? Ein guter Schlosser oder eine Motorenwerkstatt? Habe schon bei Motoren-Henze in Ricklingen angefragt aber die sind wohl gerade schwer ausgelastet...


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2011)

In was soll das Helicoil denn eingebaut werden?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juni 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Weiß hier zufällig jemand wer in Hannover Helicoil oder Time Sert-Gewindeeinsätze einbaut? Ein guter Schlosser oder eine Motorenwerkstatt? Habe schon bei Motoren-Henze in Ricklingen angefragt aber die sind wohl gerade schwer ausgelastet...


 
Diese Frage stellte Phil vor Jahren mal.
Ist das 301 typisch?


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> In was soll das Helicoil denn eingebaut werden?



Geht um die Dämpferaufnahme am 301 Mk8


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2011)

Schau mal bei Erichsen in Gehrden die machen Motoreninstandsetzung:
http://www.erichsenauto.de/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Juni 2011)

In Wennigsen am Bahnhof, links neben der Feuerwache ist auch noch so ein Motor Instand Setzungsbetrieb.

FF: Kannst du sowas selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Juni 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Diese Frage stellte Phil vor Jahren mal.
> Ist das 301 typisch?



Hmm, naja. Bei den 301 <Mk8 (Phil) waren die werksseitig drin meine ich. Bei meinem (MK8) ist das Gewinde für die Dämüferschraube direkt ins Alu gefräst. Die serienmäßige Titan-Schraube frisst das Alugewinde  dann u.U. weg. Bei mir hing die Schraube durch Flugrost und verlaufene Schraubensicherung so fest, dass ich dem Gewinde beim Ausbau wohl den Todesstoß versetzt habe  

@Schappi: Danke für den Tipp. Werde dann da mal anrufen!


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Juni 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> In Wennigsen am Bahnhof, links neben der Feuerwache ist auch noch so ein Motor Instand Setzungsbetrieb.
> 
> FF: Kannst du sowas selbst?


Danke Roudy, mal schauen wem ich das Ding letztlich anvertraue  

Wen/was meinste mit FF? Florian? Den hatte ich schon per PN angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort...


----------



## schappi (14. Juni 2011)

Erichsen bohrt auch Kerzengewinde aus und setzt Helicoil ein, die können das auf jeden Fall


----------



## Epinephrin (14. Juni 2011)

Weitere Impressionen aus dem Bikepark Braunlage und vom Brocken findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum!


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Erichsen bohrt auch Kerzengewinde aus und setzt Helicoil ein, die können das auf jeden Fall



Gerade angerufen und Donnerstag wird's gemacht  Danke Schappi


----------



## Phil81 (14. Juni 2011)

Bei mir hats damals Oli von Lindenrad gerichtet! Der Rahmen wird ja immer billiger 

Wobei Johans neue Atomare Geheimwaffe sicher auch geil wird. Einfach solange die WC Mechaniker nerven bis sie das Team Bike Flicken und man noch mal schnell durch die Expo rollern kann  Nur das Bike von Herrn Lehikoinen durfte er nicht fahren da das zum Warmfahren gebraucht wurde.


----------



## firefighter76 (14. Juni 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Danke Roudy, mal schauen wem ich das Ding letztlich anvertraue
> 
> Wen/was meinste mit FF? Florian? Den hatte ich schon per PN angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort...



immer diese ungeduldigen mitmenschen mache leute müssen auch arbeiten ohne die möglichkeit das www privat zu nutzen 
da dauert das halt mal


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2011)

Der Lehikoinen soll sich mal warm anziehen, wenn das MGN FRO Team bald auch atomar unterwegs ist


----------



## Phil81 (14. Juni 2011)

Habs mir auch gerade mal in den Warenkorb gelegt


----------



## Dease (14. Juni 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Der Lehikoinen soll sich mal warm anziehen, wenn das MGN FRO Team bald auch atomar unterwegs ist



Haste schon bestellt? Wenn er da ist, meld Dich mal. Will das Ding in Live sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2011)

Besser ist das.

@Moritz: Ich habe keinen Dämpfer über und wenn dann auch nicht in 216mm. Konnte vorhin nur sehr knapp schreiben dank Autobahn usw.

@Dease:Ja, kommt wenn überhaupt aber erst mitte Juli.


----------



## lakekeman (14. Juni 2011)

Ok, schade. Habe etwas Panik dass mein Elka grade im Urlaub dicht macht weil der dringend nen Service braucht, da wäre ein Ersatzdämpfer im Gepäck schön gewesen 

Du hast also tatsächlich ein Mega bestellt? Das ist ja dann doch sehr nah am Tork, oder nicht?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2011)

Das sollte doch eine Überraschung werden  Ich bin es in Leogang kurz probegefahren und der Unterschied zum Tork ist für mich groß genug. Gar nich mal unbedingt durch Federweg, sondern eher duch Fahrverhalten. Es ist einfach unglaublich spritzig und dabei noch (hoffentlich) stabil und DH-tauglich genug. Einigermaßen spritzig war das Stereo auch, der Hinterbau ist mir aber bergab zu wenig gewesen. Mal sehen, was das Mega trotz (  ) Monarch so kann. Hat sich beim Treppenfahren am Leoganger Lift schonmal vielversprechend angefühlt.


----------



## Dease (14. Juni 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Besser ist das.
> 
> @Moritz: Ich habe keinen Dämpfer über und wenn dann auch nicht in 216mm. Konnte vorhin nur sehr knapp schreiben dank Autobahn usw.
> 
> @Dease:Ja, kommt wenn überhaupt aber erst mitte Juli.



Habe gerade gesehen, dass z.Z. keine zu bekommen sind. Schade, ich dachte, ich könnte es in Kürze mal testen, bevor ich mich entgültig entscheide.


----------



## lakekeman (14. Juni 2011)

Na das hört sich doch gut an  Bin gespannt


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2011)

Wie war denn der Besuch bei N ? Gibts Favoriten?


----------



## Dease (14. Juni 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wie war denn der Besuch bei N ? Gibts Favoriten?



Ja leider! Gleich 2!

Ich ringe noch mit mir oder es ist eher die Frage, wie bringe ich das meiner Frau bei?

Werde aber noch mal vorbei schauen und noch mal Testen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Juni 2011)

AC und AM?


----------



## Dease (14. Juni 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> AC und AM?



Ach das ist eine längere Geschichte. Wenn Du nicht immer so heizen würdest, könnte man das ja beim hochschwucken detailliert besprechen. 

Signatur geändert? Stereo Rahmen wech?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2011)

Jawohl, ist weg. Naja mitm Tork hochschwucken geht ja nicht so schnell, da kann man das mal besprechen


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Juni 2011)

Sachen packen und dann geht´s in einer Stunde los.
Mal schauen ,wie sich der Deister fahren lässt so mitten in der Woche


----------



## herkulars (15. Juni 2011)

Harz:


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juni 2011)

Scheint ja gefallen zu haben die Runde 

Kann euch noch nen paar Pimp Tips der Runde geben


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2011)

Sonntag?


----------



## herkulars (15. Juni 2011)

> Scheint ja gefallen zu haben die Runde
> 
> Kann euch noch nen paar Pimp Tips der Runde geben



Gerne! Aber nur, wenn wir persönlich geguided werden. 




> Sonntag?


Ja, das war Sonntag und es war die Hölle los. Wir waren aber brave Mountainbiker.  
Oder meinst Du damit, dass Du Sonntag wieder hin willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2011)

Letzteres


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juni 2011)

Von mir aus auch beides


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2011)

Jo da simma dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Von mir aus auch beides



Da ich Sonntag nicht kann, kannste dann ja Samstag mit mir fahren


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juni 2011)

Mir egal kann an beiden Tagen. Benötige nur den Einsatzort dann kanns losgehen


----------



## herkulars (15. Juni 2011)

Ich hab am Wochenende leider keine Zeit. Evtl. nächste Woche, aber das steht auch noch nicht fest. Tja, dann müßt Ihr wohl nochmal fahren.


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Mir egal kann an beiden Tagen. Benötige nur den Einsatzort dann kanns losgehen



Meld dich einfach nochmal bei mir wg. Samstag. Auto hätte ich am Start!


----------



## kai_sl (15. Juni 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Harz:


 
nette pics  
humpfff !!! wär gern dabei gewesen bin aber bald wieder einsatzbereit (... brauch nur noch ne neue Hose  )


----------



## Dease (15. Juni 2011)

kai_sl schrieb:


> nette pics  (humpfff !!!) bin aber bald wieder einsatzbereit (... brauch nur noch ne neue Hose   )



Hält das Tape nicht mehr?


----------



## kai_sl (15. Juni 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Hält das Tape nicht mehr?


 
hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Juni 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jo da simma dabei. Wer noch?




Dabei


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juni 2011)

Kannst du auch Samstag? Hagen kann wohl nur am Samstag und so könnt ich Sonntag mal wieder in den Deister, ne schöne Bratkartoffel am Annaturm verspeisen...

Noch jemand interesse?


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Kannst du auch Samstag? Hagen kann wohl nur am Samstag und so könnt ich Sonntag mal wieder in den Deister, ne schöne Bratkartoffel am Annaturm verspeisen...
> 
> Noch jemand interesse?




Bin für beide Schweinereien zu haben


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich kann nur Sonntag. Von mir aus dann auch Deister.


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2011)

Falls ihr es schafft, euch für einen Tag zu entscheiden und falls ihr bereit seid, auch nen alten Mann und n billiges Fahrrad mitzunehmen, würd' ich gern mal wieder mitkommen...

... in den Deister, mein ich...


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juni 2011)

Wir könnten ja am Sonntag mal deine Ronda Vertikale machen


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2011)

gerne!


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Juni 2011)

Ich vermute mal das heisst "steil rauf, steil runter" oder wie sehen ich das?
Wieviel Km und Hm wollt ihr den machen?
Wenn der Exto das plant bekomme ich ja ein wenig Leistungsangst


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja am Sonntag mal deine Ronda Vertikale machen


 
 schiebedach/sat/steingarten 

ich würd auch gern mal wieder , bekomm freitag aber erst die fäden gezogen und weh tut´s auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (16. Juni 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich würd auch gern mal wieder , bekomm freitag aber erst die fäden gezogen und weh tut´s auch noch



was hast Du denn nun schon wieder angestellt ?


----------



## Hagen3000 (16. Juni 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schiebedach/sat/steingarten



...plus Dornröschen. Auch bekannt als "Extos Vuelta Verticale für Steilhangmasochisten"


----------



## exto (16. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das heisst "steil rauf, steil runter" oder wie sehen ich das?
> Wieviel Km und Hm wollt ihr den machen?
> Wenn der Exto das plant bekomme ich ja ein wenig Leistungsangst



Nee, nee 

Eher gemütlich raufschwucken. Steil runter stimmt aber. Daher "verticale". Also eher die technischen Trails, wie Hoermann schon geschrieben hat 

Kilo- und Höhenmeter sind's meist so zwischen 25/1000 und 50/1500 je nach Lust, Laune und Trailauswahl. Wenn man Dornröschen *und* Sat fahren will, muss man zwischendurch halt n bisschen kurbeln. Aber wie gesagt: Gemütlich.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juni 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> was hast Du denn nun schon wieder angestellt ?


 
gewebsentnahme von muskelfasern aus dem problemoberschenkel


----------



## Hagen3000 (16. Juni 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gewebsentnahme von muskelfasern aus dem problemoberschenkel



Aua  Gute Besserung und nen gutes Ergebnis der Gewebeprobe (?) wünsche ich!


----------



## mh320i (16. Juni 2011)

Von mir auch gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Welt nicht untergeht, wollte ich heute Abend ab 18.00 Uhr eine Runde ab WK oder BSp fahren. Noch jemand interesse? 

Simon


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Juni 2011)

die welt geht gerade unter


----------



## H/WF-Honk (16. Juni 2011)

Schon wieder vorbei. Zumindest in der Südstadt. Also ich bin um 18.15 Uhr am WK und werde mal sehen, wie viel es noch schauert, im Wald ist man ja eh geschützt


----------



## matzinski (17. Juni 2011)

Wer ist denn Sonntag alles bei der Frühschicht dabei? Ich habe irgendwie den Überblick verloren. Tom und Stefan nicht, korrekt?


----------



## schappi (17. Juni 2011)

Schaut doch bitte mal in die IG es geht um das Thema Vereinsgründung!
Wir müssen da jetzt Nägel mit Köpfen machen.


----------



## gloshabigur (17. Juni 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Sonntag alles bei der Frühschicht dabei? Ich habe irgendwie den Überblick verloren. Tom und Stefan nicht, korrekt?



Yup. Mit HT. Hinterbau is hin. 
08:30 Fundament?


----------



## matzinski (17. Juni 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Yup. Mit HT. Hinterbau is hin.
> 08:30 Fundament?


passt

wie hin, ganz kaputt, gebrochen? Den hattest du doch gerade erst neu lagern lassen


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. Juni 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Sonntag alles bei der Frühschicht dabei? Ich habe irgendwie den Überblick verloren. Tom und Stefan nicht, korrekt?


Korrekt! Zumindest für meinen Teil, ich weile in  Transsilvanien ...


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Juni 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, nee
> 
> Eher gemütlich raufschwucken. Steil runter stimmt aber. Daher "verticale". Also eher die technischen Trails, wie Hoermann schon geschrieben hat
> 
> Kilo- und Höhenmeter sind's meist so zwischen 25/1000 und 50/1500 je nach Lust, Laune und Trailauswahl. Wenn man Dornröschen *und* Sat fahren will, muss man zwischendurch halt n bisschen kurbeln. Aber wie gesagt: Gemütlich.



Das ist auf jedenfall mein Leistungslevel.
Mir macht das Wetter ein wenig Sorgen, es ist ja voll Wasser von oben angesagt für Sam und Son.
Ich finde Dornröschen so schon nicht ohne, aber mit Wasser 

Wann und wo wollt ihr den Starten zur Vuelta Verticale?


----------



## gloshabigur (17. Juni 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Korrekt! Zumindest für meinen Teil, ich weile in  Transsilvanien ...



Genug Knoblauch mit? Soll in der Gegend ja nützlich sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (17. Juni 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> passt
> 
> wie hin, ganz kaputt, gebrochen? Den hattest du doch gerade erst neu lagern lassen



Lagerung hatte doch noch Spiel. Hab's jetzt ganz zerlegt. Ein Lager in der Wippe ist richtig aufgeschlagen. Warte nun auf Ersatzteil. Kommt Anfang der Woche.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. Juni 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Genug Knoblauch mit? Soll in der Gegend ja nützlich sein.


Ja, und ein Dutzend Holzpflöcke - ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich die durch die Sicherheitskontrolle am Flughafen bekomme ...


----------



## herkulars (17. Juni 2011)

> Ja, und ein Dutzend Holzpflöcke - ich weiß nur noch nicht, wie ich die durch die Sicherheitskontrolle am Flughafen bekomme ...



Du sagst denen einfach, Du hättest nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das ist auf jedenfall mein Leistungslevel.
> Mir macht das Wetter ein wenig Sorgen, es ist ja voll Wasser von oben angesagt für Sam und Son.
> Ich finde Dornröschen so schon nicht ohne, aber mit Wasser
> 
> Wann und wo wollt ihr den Starten zur Vuelta Verticale?



Will Samstag auch eine Runde drehen, soll ja "nur" schauern... Freue mich über Begleitung - gemütlich berghoch und nicht ganz so technisch runter soll es werden


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. Juni 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Du sagst denen einfach, Du hättest nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun.


Jau! Das kann ich glaubhaft demonstrieren ... aber ob sie mich dann mitnehmen?


----------



## exto (17. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das ist auf jedenfall mein Leistungslevel.
> Mir macht das Wetter ein wenig Sorgen, es ist ja voll Wasser von oben angesagt für Sam und Son.
> Ich finde Dornröschen so schon nicht ohne, aber mit Wasser
> 
> Wann und wo wollt ihr den Starten zur Vuelta Verticale?



Ich wär' für Sonntag 10:00h Spochtplatz. Wetter egal. Wenn's regnet wissen wir hinterher immerhin, ob's möglich ist, Dornröschen und Sat auch bei Schei**wetter zu fahren. Dann gibt's wenigstens keine Ausreden mehr 

Wenn du willst, können wir ab B.O. zusammen fahren. Ich hätte noch'n Plätzchen auf'm Radträger frei...


----------



## exto (17. Juni 2011)

Ach übrigens: Nächsten Donnerstag (25.?) starte ich übrigens zu einer weiteren Light-Bikepacking-Tour. Ich will von (ungefähr) hamburg nach (ungefähr) frankfurt über'n E1 gondeln. Tagespensum so um die 100 km bei moderatem Tempo und auch mal Zeit für ein Nickerchen oder nen Schwimmbadbesuch. Gepäck (wie immer) nur das Allernötigste. Hat jemand Lust, n Stück mitzukommen?


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Juni 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Will Samstag auch eine Runde drehen, soll ja "nur" schauern... Freue mich über Begleitung - gemütlich berghoch und nicht ganz so technisch runter soll es werden



He Honk, an sich ne gute Sache, leider zu spät gelesen 

@Exto
Ich kann morgen gar nicht, Grundschulaufführung von unserem Grossen. 
Du hast pm


----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Yup. Mit HT. Hinterbau is hin.
> 08:30 Fundament?


sorry Michael, ich muss morgen leider doch kurzfristig absagen. Meine Familie möchte morgen 'ne Radtour mit mir unternehmen. Wenn die mal motiviert ist, werde ich natürlich nicht kneifen  
Vieleicht "fahren" wir uns aber trotzdem über den Weg: Wenn ich früh genug aus den Federn komme, krieg' ich wohl vorher noch 'ne Spritztour mit dem Einradl im BB hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. Juni 2011)

So, nachdem ich nu heute gleich 2x klatschnass geworden bin, hab ich mal beschlossen, spontan alt und bequem zu werden: Morgen kein Deister im Dauerregen!


----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2011)

Oups, die Wettervorhersage für morgen sieht tatsächlich zum :kotz: aus. Vieleicht müssen wir auch umdisponieren


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. Juni 2011)

exto schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich nu heute gleich 2x klatschnass geworden bin, hab ich mal beschlossen, spontan alt und bequem zu werden: Morgen kein Deister im Dauerregen!



Hä? Also ich bin nach der ersten Abfahrt noch mal zum Parkplatz, um die Regenklamotten loszuwerden - es war die ganze Zeit trocken heute nachmittag...


----------



## gloshabigur (18. Juni 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> sorry Michael, ich muss morgen leider doch kurzfristig absagen. Meine Familie möchte morgen 'ne Radtour mit mir unternehmen. Wenn die mal motiviert ist, werde ich natürlich nicht kneifen
> Vieleicht "fahren" wir uns aber trotzdem über den Weg: Wenn ich früh genug aus den Federn komme, krieg' ich wohl vorher noch 'ne Spritztour mit dem Einradl im BB hin



Familie geht vor.  Dann geht's morgen auf Nachtschicht,  
wenn's Wetter hält. Auf nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Phil81 (18. Juni 2011)

Also heute wars im Harz entgegen der Personen die es uns ausreden wollten schön trocken und sonnig


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Juni 2011)

Gibt's doch nicht!
Hier in OWL ein paar mal "Schleusen auf "als wenn's kein morgen gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (18. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Also heute wars im Harz entgegen der Personen die es uns ausreden wollten schön trocken und sonnig




Teilweise haben die Trails noch gestaubt


----------



## exto (18. Juni 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gibt's doch nicht!
> Hier in OWL ein paar mal "Schleusen auf "als wenn's kein morgen gibt.



So sieht's aus


----------



## mason89 (19. Juni 2011)

Ich weis gar nicht was ihr habt!  Momentan ists hier zwar bewölkt aber trocken, ich geh jetzt fahren!


----------



## Phil81 (19. Juni 2011)

Wenn es interessiert:

Magdeburger Weg wieder frei


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wenn es interessiert:
> 
> Magdeburger Weg wieder frei



@Andreas 
Jetzt können wir los


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. Juni 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Wenn es interessiert:
> 
> Magdeburger Weg wieder frei



Grrr, jetzt haben wir keine Ausrede mehr


----------



## schappi (21. Juni 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich Bilder aus PDS?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Juni 2011)

Bin heute mit Flo unterwegs.
Abfahrt 17-30
Fahrzeit ca. 2h

Gaanz langsam


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juni 2011)

Dafür das du mit Stützrädern gefahren bist, warst du aber recht schnell


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Juni 2011)

Sorry Schappi!
Wir haben in 4 Tagen knapp 20.000 hm vernichtet, da war keine Zeit zum Fotografieren.
Außerdem hat Flori keinen Bock länger als 10 sek anzuhalten, schließlich kann man ja in der Gondel atmen!
Is aber Alles im Kopf gespeichert.
Wir mussten aber früher abhauen, da wir sonst weggespült worden wären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (22. Juni 2011)

Für Matze:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag !!

Wir kommen auch alle zur Feier

taxi


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2011)

Jau Alles Gute Matze!
Wann und wo??
Ich trinke alkfreies Weizen


----------



## Skyjet (22. Juni 2011)

Alles Gute Matze


----------



## Scott-y (22. Juni 2011)

Wolltet ihr schwimmen gehen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juni 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute Matze


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juni 2011)

Matze alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juni 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Matze alles gute zum Geburtstag


 

dito, schließ ich mich einfach mal mit an


----------



## Jennfa (22. Juni 2011)

Alles Gute Matze !


----------



## matzinski (22. Juni 2011)

Danke allen für die Geburtstagwünsche. Die (Trauer)feier ist heute abend im kleinen Kreis. In meinem Alter  ist es ja nicht mehr so richtig ein Grund zu feiern, wenn schon wieder ein Jahr vorbei ist. 

Ich werde die Adresse hier mal nicht öffentlich posten . Man liest ja in letzter Zeit viel über Party's, die zahlenmäßig ein wenig ausarten - also werde ich mich gleich _in kleiner nachbarschaftlicher Runde _genüßlich betrinken.

bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (22. Juni 2011)

Häbbie Börsdei Matze und lass es krachen


----------



## kai_sl (22. Juni 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Matze alles gute zum Geburtstag


 
Jau, mein Bester ... auch von mir: 
Alles Gute und viele spannende Kilometer auf dem Bike im kommenden Lebensjahr!!


----------



## stefan64 (22. Juni 2011)

Von mir auch herzliche Geburtstagswünsche an Matze.

Kann leider zur Party nicht kommen.


----------



## 1Tintin (22. Juni 2011)

Wollte morgen ne Runde drehen ca 18:00 ab Basche Spochtplatz, will jemand mit??


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. Juni 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Wollte morgen ne Runde drehen ca 18:00 ab Basche Spochtplatz, will jemand mit??



Hier! Dabei. 

Simon


----------



## 1Tintin (23. Juni 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Hier! Dabei.
> 
> Simon



Biste 18:00 da? Vorschlag
Römer ü30 Rakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. Juni 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Biste 18:00 da? Vorschlag
> Römer ü30 Rakete



Ja, ja.


----------



## Fh4n (23. Juni 2011)

Letzte Woche war ich mal wieder seit etlichen Wochen wieder im Deister. Vor der Abfahrt gen Süden haben wir morgens um 7h kurz eine Runde gefilmt:
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/202946/


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Juni 2011)

Sauber, Herr G.!


----------



## gloshabigur (24. Juni 2011)

Au weia! Mal ein paar Tage nich' online und dann gleich sowas.
Matze! Alles gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## matzinski (25. Juni 2011)

morgen 8:30 Frühschicht ?


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Juni 2011)




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. Juni 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> morgen 8:30 Frühschicht ?


nö  aber ich hab hier auch ein paar nette Trails entdeckt ...


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Juni 2011)

Haste schon lange Zähne ?
:-[


----------



## kai_sl (26. Juni 2011)

jau, bin dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (26. Juni 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Haste schon lange Zähne ?
> :-[


verrat ich nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Juni 2011)

Super Wetter! Will heute, 18.00 Uhr ab WK oder Basche eine Runde drehen. Will jemand mit?


----------



## tom de la zett (27. Juni 2011)

wenn ichs schaffe, ich auch noch. Wie lange? Fährst du ab H los oder erst Auto?

Schick mal Treffpunkt, wenn es steht.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Juni 2011)

Kann Dich auch mitnehmen, hast PN.


----------



## bastis (27. Juni 2011)

wer fährt einen weissen bulli, vw mit fox beklebung?? in der fensterscheibe ne rockstar mütze!?

eventuell ist der hier?


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,
am Sonntag dem 3.8. um 12:00 Uhr am Waldkater kommt ein Journalist von der HAZ der einen Großen Bericht mit diversen Bildern für den Sportteil im August über Biken im Deister machen will kommt bitte Zahlreich mit DF Trikot.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Power-Valve (29. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> am Sonntag dem 3.8. um 12:00 Uhr am Waldkater kommt ein Journalist von der HAZ der einen Großen Bericht mit diversen Bildern für den Sportteil im August über Biken im Deister machen will kommt bitte Zahlreich mit DF Trikot.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Moin Schappi... hab das den RADikalen auch mal weitergeleitet, waere ja nett wenn da ordentlich was los waere!

LG
Uwe


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> am Sonntag dem 3.8. um 12:00 Uhr am Waldkater kommt ein Journalist von der HAZ der einen Großen Bericht mit diversen Bildern für den Sportteil im August über Biken im Deister machen will kommt bitte Zahlreich mit DF Trikot.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Der 3.8. ist ein Mittwoch, der 3.7. ein Sonntag (stand auch in der IG). Ich nehme an, Du meintest kommenden Sonntag?


----------



## schappi (29. Juni 2011)

Natürlich die Hitze,
Richtig, die Aktion mit der Haz am WQK um 12:00 Uhr am Sonntag den 3.7!

Danke für dei Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Karthoum (29. Juni 2011)

Hey!
Ich wollte mich in den nächsten Wochen das erste Mal in den Deister wagen. Falls ich keine anderen Downhiller treffe, wo ich mich anschließen kann: findet man vom Parkplatz Waldkater mit ein bisschen suchen die Trails, oder ist das komplett unmöglich?

Besten Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (29. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> am Sonntag dem 3.7. um 12:00 Uhr am Waldkater kommt ein Journalist von der HAZ der einen Großen Bericht mit diversen Bildern für den Sportteil im August über Biken im Deister machen will kommt bitte Zahlreich mit DF Trikot.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Komme in der Nacht erst von einem Event aus Weiterstadt,wenn es paßt versuche ich dort zu sein
Da bei der Übergabe der Trage leider schon nicht dabei sein konnte...


----------



## Jennfa (29. Juni 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Natürlich die Hitze,
> Richtig, die Aktion mit der Haz am WQK um 12:00 Uhr am Sonntag den 3.7!
> 
> Danke für dei Aufmerksamkeit



Urlaub , wäre sonst aber gerne dabei gewesen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. Juni 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Urlaub , wäre sonst aber gerne dabei gewesen!




dito


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Juni 2011)

Karthoum schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich wollte mich in den nächsten Wochen das erste Mal in den Deister wagen. Falls ich keine anderen Downhiller treffe, wo ich mich anschließen kann: findet man vom Parkplatz Waldkater mit ein bisschen suchen die Trails, oder ist das komplett unmöglich?
> 
> Besten Dank für eure Antworten!



Vom Waldkater aus hilft ein wachsames Auge. 
Ich glaube aber eher du triffst genug Leute wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Bergamounter (29. Juni 2011)

kann leider auch am Sonntag nicht da ich in Leipzig bin. Schade

@Karthoum-> am besten ist du findest dich so gegen 12 Uhr Sonntags ein da ist immer einer da am Waldkater -> wenn nicht kurz warten einer kommt bestimmt.


----------



## Karthoum (29. Juni 2011)

Besten Dank für eure Antworten, dann werd ich mich mal in den nächsten Tagen auf die Suche machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (30. Juni 2011)

Hey, Paul.Lahner, biste gut nach Haus gekommen??
Schöne grüsse an mein altes Fishtown.
Bis demnächst.


----------



## paul.lahner (1. Juli 2011)

moin moin,

bin gut nach hause gekommen.war um 23.30uhr wieder in fishtown.

bis bald hoffentlich.


----------



## stefan64 (2. Juli 2011)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (2. Juli 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


jau, starte aber von Hemmingen ...


----------



## gloshabigur (2. Juli 2011)

Si.


----------



## matzinski (2. Juli 2011)

Ich werde morgen wohl erst gegen 10:00 losfahren, so dass ich um 12:00 am WK bin. Heute abend wird es voraussichtlich etwas später werden


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle Deisterbiker

Nun heute, ist endlich das eingetreten was ich mir fast schon gedacht hatte.

Nein, leider kein neues Bike, sondern mein aktuelles Bike hat meines Erachten entgültig den Geist aufgegeben . In das Fahrrad immer wieder Geld reinzupumpen, bringt nicht mehr viel da es sehr Schadensanfällig ist (Baumarkt Bike).

Warum ? Habe seit gestern nochmals probiert bei meinem Bike das Hinterrad optimal einzustellen. Grund: Das Hinterrad hatte extremen Spielraum. Soll heißen, es hat geiert (Felge ist nicht kaputt). Es war so wacklig in der Halterung, dass ich glaube dass das Laufrad einen weg hat. Ich Habe das Hinterrad komplett ausseinander genommen und mal gründlich gesäubert. Nach meinem Einbau habe ich es heute auf einer kurzen Strecke (mehrere Abfahrten, Trails und normaler Waldweg) getestet. Am Anfang fühlte sich das Bike noch gut an, aber nach den ersten Trails fing das Hinterrad wieder stark zu eiern und zu wackeln an. Habe die Testrunde dann sofort abgebrochen. Man hat beim Fahren gemerkt, dass das Hinterrad gemacht hat was es wollte.

Wie gesagt, in das Bike noch Geld reinzustecken sehe ich als Schwachsinn an (Fass ohne Boden).

Nun ein neues muss jetzt unbedingt her. Da ich hauptsächlich hier im Deister unterwegs sein will (Trails / Höhen -und Weitenmeter) und mein finanzieller Spielraum momentan wirklich nicht mehr als 1000 hergibt, hatte ich an ein Hardtail gedacht. So in die Richtung Cube LTD Team.
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000582&lang=DEU&product=A006169

Was haltet Ihr davon ?
Klar ein AM Bike, fühlt sich auf Trails wohler als ein HT, aber das Geld fehlt momentan einfach und aufgeben will ich das Mountainbiken nicht. Dafür liebe ich es zu sehr 

Jede Antwort würde mir momentan SEHR helfen. Danke


----------



## Hitzi (3. Juli 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen wohl erst gegen 10:00 losfahren, so dass ich um 12:00 am WK bin. Heute abend wird es voraussichtlich etwas später werden



Meine Frühschichten fallen in den nächsten Wochen eher aus.

Mir wurde im Urlaub das Bike geklaut trotz anschließen mit Krytonite New York an eine Baum....... es erleichtert aber auch die Überlegung zum neuen Bike 

Trotzdem Ätzend........


----------



## kai_sl (3. Juli 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



nö, ich packs morgen nicht, 
hab auch grad erst die schlammschichten vom letzten frühschicht-einsatz runterbekommen


----------



## gloshabigur (3. Juli 2011)

Mistwetter; bin raus für heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
der Termin mit der Haz heute um 12:00 Uhr am WK fällt wegen Wetter aus.
Ich werde eeinen neuen Termin machen und dann hier posten.
Schönen Sonntag noch
Schappi


----------



## r0ckZ0r (3. Juli 2011)

Moin moin,

bin nächste Woche im Deister (wetterabhängig) und wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand die Anfahrtswege zu den Trails beschreiben könnte? [--> PN]

Zum Waldkater und Annaturm finde ich hin, aber dann wird es schon schwierig. 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> der Termin mit der Haz heute um 12:00 Uhr am WK fällt wegen Wetter aus.
> Ich werde eeinen neuen Termin machen und dann hier posten.
> Schönen Sonntag noch
> Schappi



Und ich habe mich extra gestern in Zeug gelegt um den Termin wahrnehmen zu können.
Dann schau,das am neuen Termin es besseres Wetter ist

@r0ckZ0r
Komm zu einem der Treffen wenn gefahren wird,meistens wird es hier geschrieben. Üblich am WE 12:00 Uhr Waldkater.
Dann wirst Du Trails mitfahren können.


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

der termin mit der Zeitung ist ja gestern buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen.

Ausweichtermine wären Dienstag der 12.7 oder Freitag der 15.7. um 19:00 Uhr entweder WK oder Spochtplatz.
wie sieht es bei euch aus wer kann, wann?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. Juli 2011)

15.7. um 19:00 Uhr


----------



## matzinski (4. Juli 2011)

bin bis 21.07. im Urlaub.



tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ....
> Da ich hauptsÃ¤chlich hier im Deister unterwegs sein will (Trails / HÃ¶hen -und Weitenmeter) und mein finanzieller Spielraum momentan wirklich nicht mehr als 1000â¬ hergibt, hatte ich an ein Hardtail gedacht. So in die Richtung Cube LTD Team.
> http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000582&lang=DEU&product=A006169
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon ?...



Kurbel und Reifen sind vieleicht nicht erste Wahl, aber sonst ok. Mein Hardtail ist auch ein LTD. Bisher hat es gehalten


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juli 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> 15.7. um 19:00 Uhr



Dito


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## taifun (4. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> der termin mit der Zeitung ist ja gestern buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen.
> 
> ...



12.7. am 15 schon wieder on tour


----------



## taxifolia (4. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> der termin mit der Zeitung ist ja gestern buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen.
> 
> ...



Weder noch wg. Urlaub. 
taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (4. Juli 2011)

15.07 19:00h


----------



## 1Tintin (4. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ob sie es schon wussten, aber...

das Downhillrennen in Merxhausen ist für den 20./ 21. August geplant.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juli 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob sie es schon wussten, aber...
> 
> das Downhillrennen in Merxhausen ist für den 20./ 21. August geplant.



Ist schon im Kalender dick vermerkt 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Bergamounter (4. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> der termin mit der Zeitung ist ja gestern buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen.
> 
> ...




Bei mir käme nur der Freitag in Frage also 15.


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. Juli 2011)

@matzinski:

Na das ist doch schon mal ein Anfang, Danke dafür. Über die Reifen mache ich mir eh keine Gedanken. Da kommen neue drauf^^. Entweder Nobby Nic oder Fat Albert. Je nachdem...tendiere aber zu Nobby Nic.


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juli 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob sie es schon wussten, aber...
> 
> das Downhillrennen in Merxhausen ist für den 20./ 21. August geplant.


 
und am samstag auch einschulung in niedersachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (5. Juli 2011)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> bin nächste Woche im Deister (wetterabhängig) und wollte mal fragen, ob mir jemand die Anfahrtswege zu den Trails beschreiben könnte? [--> PN]
> 
> ...



Die Wegbeschreibungen wird hier niemand posten. Da hilft nur mitfahren.
Dieses Wochenende will ich aber in den Bikepark Braunlage. Das Wochenende darauf würde ich aber in den Deister fahren wollen.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. Juli 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und am samstag auch einschulung in niedersachsen



Na und? Dann halt nur zum Sonntag hin.Die Strecke wird sich ja nich großartig verändert haben 

Will mich zufällig wer mitnehmen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juli 2011)

Grüße von der Gerlossteinwand:


----------



## Dease (5. Juli 2011)

Wie immer geile Fotos von Euch! Viel Spaß weiterhin. 

Zum Glück geht es bei uns am Samstag endlich los.

Das kann man sich ja auf Dauer nicht ansehen!

@Samy: Der Gesichtsausdruck sieht nach: "Oh Gott, ich hoffe das geht gut!" aus.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juli 2011)

Livigno?
Der Gesichtsausdruck ist eher: "Oh Gott, ich muss für die Billigkamera ohne Serienbildfunktion extra langsam fahren"


----------



## Dease (5. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Livigno?
> Der Gesichtsausdruck ist eher: "Oh Gott, ich muss für die Billigkamera ohne Serienbildfunktion extra langsam fahren"





Ja geht nach Livigno. Ich hoffe wir kriegen auch ein paar Actionpics zustande.

Wo steckt Ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Phil81 (5. Juli 2011)

Uii sieht ja extrem Fett aus. kann mich null an den Trail erinnern. Müssen wir wohl doch noch mal kurz auf dem Weg zum Wildkogel anhalten 

Sachen sind gepackt wir stossen dann dazu. 

Treffen Donnerstag 9:30 an der Schule in Bramberg?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Juli 2011)

Meinst du zufällig Kramsach?
Sind 2 verschiedene Trails. Einmal der von der Gerlosbahn runter und einmal gegenüber Nr. 10 vom Rohrberg bzw. von der Rosenalm runter.

@Dease: Zell im Ziller, ab Donnerstag dann mit den anderen Bekloppten am Wildkogel im Pinzgau.


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Meinst du zufällig Kramsach?
> Sind 2 verschiedene Trails. Einmal der von der Gerlosbahn runter und einmal gegenüber Nr. 10 vom Rohrberg bzw. von der Rosenalm runter.
> 
> @Dease: Zell im Ziller, ab Donnerstag dann mit den anderen Bekloppten am Wildkogel im Pinzgau.




Welche Bekloppten?!  

Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Phil81 (5. Juli 2011)

Ähh jaa meine natürlich kramsach
Du weisst schon wo

Welche Trails auch immer ich erwarte Bericht beim Berghoch geschleppe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (5. Juli 2011)

@ Samy schon wieder gegen den VertDayCodex verstossen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Juli 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Na und? Dann halt nur zum Sonntag hin.Die Strecke wird sich ja nich großartig verändert haben
> 
> Will mich zufällig wer mitnehmen?



Ich hab noch n Platz frei


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Kallewirsch (6. Juli 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Deisterbiker
> 
> Nun heute, ist endlich das eingetreten was ich mir fast schon gedacht hatte.
> 
> ...



Hallo superhero, meiner Ansicht nach ist das Bike eine sehr gute Wahl.
Ich selber fahre seit 7 Jahren ein Cube Ltd 3. Ein bestechend schlichtes aber robustes Rad das zunehmend auf Trails im Deister zuhause ist.
Sprünge allerdings ausgeschlossen, ich halte lieber beide Räder am Boden.
Die Ausstattung ist sehr dauerhaft und bei regelmässiger Pflege und Wartung ist das Rad kaum zu schrotten.
Seit Jahren fahre ich Conti Gravity Reifen, 2,3er. Die sind sehr preisgünstig und ziehen bei jedem Wetter auch Trailaufwärts das Rad samt Fahrer sicher hoch. Also es muss doch nicht immer Schwalbe sein, gebt den heimischen Reifen eine Chance. 
Und ist es nicht so, wer ein Hardtail beherrscht, kann alles fahren?
Viele Grüße
Kallewirsch


----------



## Neartheabyss (6. Juli 2011)

kauf dir ein focus projekt 3.0. ist ein enduro mit richtig guter ausstattung. kostet 2300 euro und gibt es jetzt schon für 1400 euro. da hast du wenigstens gute bremsen, ne hydraulische sattelstütze usw. gruß der digger


----------



## Midnight (6. Juli 2011)

Das Cube LTD ist ein klasse Bike, für Cross Countrystrecken super und auch im Deister zu fahren. Kommt halt echt drauf an was du wirklich fahren willst. Vermehrt Trails oder doch ehr Forstwege.

Ich bin selbst das erste mal im Deister mit meinem LTD die Trails runter gerauscht. Bin aber sehr schnell zum Entschluss gekommen, das ein LTD nicht meinen Anforderungen entspricht und hab mir einiges mehr an Federweg gegönnt.

Also zum gemütlich die Trails runter fahren ist es "okay" ... aber angenehm nen Trail runterheizen nenne ich was anderes (ungeferderter Hinterbau + Wurzel und so ...)


----------



## taxifolia (6. Juli 2011)

..also 1.400,00  sind mehr als 1.000,00 , das cube ltd  kostet 1.099,00 , was auch mehr ist als 1000,00 
Neeeee ich hatte nicht Mathe- Leistungskurs.

Nach meiner unmaßgeblichen Meinung müsste man das Budget mindestens verdoppeln, um etwas zu bekommen, das "taucht" oder gebraucht kaufen.
Da man mittlerweile fast in jedem Laden finanzieren kann, ist das wohl machbar. 

Ein Hardtail ist auf Dauer für den Deister wirklich nichts, nach genau einem Jahr will man ein Fully, weil einem der Bock auf den Trails an den Arsch hüpft und die Geo bergrunter unsicher macht.
Das ist jedenfalls das Ergebnis aller, die im Deister mit einem Hardtail angefangen haben- darüber solltest Du mal nachdenken

taxi


----------



## Dease (6. Juli 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail ist auf Dauer für den Deister wirklich nichts, nach genau einem Jahr will man ein Fully, weil einem der Bock auf den Trails an den Arsch hüpft und die Geo bergrunter unsicher macht.
> Das ist jedenfalls das Ergebnis aller, die im Deister mit einem Hardtail angefangen haben- darüber solltest Du mal nachdenken
> 
> taxi



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das alle so sehen. Frag mal Exto 

Man kann eigentlich fast alle Trails im Deister mit nem HT fahren. Auf den Meisten ist man halt ein wenig langsamer als mit nem Fully. Auf Dauer steigen aber fast alle auf nen Fully um.


----------



## firefighter76 (6. Juli 2011)

Exto ist anders der fährt auch ohne schaltung  den darf man nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Juli 2011)

@All:
Danke für euere Meinungen bisher:

Also um mal ein wenig Klarheit in meine Situation zu bringen:

Mit meinem letzten "MTB" (jetzt ist es ja hin) bin ich z.B. Rakete runter ums mal zu testen bzw. um mir mal ein paar Deister Trails näher anzusehen.
Mit meinem momentanen Trail bzw. Fahrerrischen Können/Kentnissen werde ich mit Trails "runterjagen" erstmal nix anstellen.
Mir fehlt einfach die Erfahrung, teilweise auch die Basics.

Wenn ich mir allerdings Downhill Videos auf youtube ansehe, kribbelts  schon in meinen Fingern bzw. Füßen. Die Jungs haben aber auch ihre jahrelangen Erfahrungen.
Man muss einfach sagen, es sieht schon genial aus. Vorstellen kann ich mir auch, das mal fahren zu wollen.
All Mountain Bikes / Enduro sind eine geniale Sache, allerdings will ich auch mal meine 40-50 km am Stück durchfahren. Da würde ein HT sich besser machen.

Sehr schwierig für mich momentan das passende Bike zu finden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (6. Juli 2011)

40-50km sind keine Strecke für ein Enduro. Das kannst Du perfekt fahren. Der Deister ist ideales Enduro-Revier!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Juli 2011)

Sehe ich auch so. 
Mein Speci Enduro ist für den Deister wie geschaffen.  
Und 25-40km und 1000-1400 hm machen wir auch immer.


----------



## aircondition (6. Juli 2011)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung einfach mal an. 40-50 km Touren kann ich mit meinem Scratch auch wunderbar fahren,
ohne mir ein anderes Bike zu wünschen. Bei mir war eher das Gegenteil der Fall, da ich bis vor kurzem noch mit einem Cube Stereo unterwegs war,
mir die Performance bergab aber einfach nicht gereicht hat. Die ersten 2-3 Touren wars schon ne gewisse Quälerei mit dem Scratch, aber inzwischen möchte ich es nicht mehr missen. 
Ist alles Trainingssache, wobei ich selbst nur 2x pro Woche zum Biken komme.

Fazit: mit einem Enduro machst du relativ wenig falsch, wenn du tatsächlich Ambitionen hast die diversen Trails in deine Touren einzubinden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Juli 2011)

Ausruhen:







Vollgas:


----------



## heyho (6. Juli 2011)

@Samy: geile Bilder! Wetter passt ja. Bin diesmal leider nicht dabei, dafür im August wieder.


----------



## Deistertommy (7. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder!!!!
Da wird man echt neidisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deistertommy (7. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Rotwild GT1 von 2010?


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Juli 2011)

@aircondition ; surfjunk:

Ja das man 40-50km, mit einem enduro / Am fahren kann, das glaube ich. Ein All Mountain fasziniert mich ja selber und klar würde ich gerne eins fahren. Aber da ist momentan einfach der Faktor Geld, das Problem.

Wenn man im Deister erst ab Canyon AM 5.0 richtig Spaß auf den Trails hat, dann kann ich nur zurückziehen. Momentan ist sowas einfach für mich nicht drin.
Da müsste schon ein Super Angebot für sagen wir 1000 / 1100 bei mir uns Haus fliegen, damit ich über ein AM nachdenken kann. Meine momentan Reserven liegen einfach nicht in diesem Bereich. Deswegen habe ich mich für ein HT entschieden.


----------



## Dease (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn es nicht zwingend ein neues Rad sein muss, schau doch mal in den Bikemarkt. Da gibt es immer gute Gebrauchte. Für das Budget bekommst Du da mit Sicherheit ein 1-2 jähriges AM- oder Endurofully.


----------



## taifun (7. Juli 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @aircondition ; surfjunk:
> 
> Ja das man 40-50km, mit einem enduro / Am fahren kann, das glaube ich. Ein All Mountain fasziniert mich ja selber und klar würde ich gerne eins fahren. Aber da ist momentan einfach der Faktor Geld, das Problem.
> 
> ...



Einsteiger Fully zum guten Kurs
Super Bud

Hardtail einstiegspreis

Black Foresrt


----------



## Phil81 (7. Juli 2011)

Es grüsst das DeisterFreerideCamp






Morgen gibts mehr Bilder


----------



## Neartheabyss (8. Juli 2011)

kein super bud, dies modell gibt es für 1399.- der absolute burner und das mit sattelverstellung vom lenker aus 
http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bi.../subcategory/enduro-1/model/project-30-5.html


----------



## taifun (8. Juli 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> kein super bud, dies modell gibt es fÃ¼r 1399.- der absolute burner und das mit sattelverstellung vom lenker aus
> http://www.focus-bikes.com/de/de/bi.../subcategory/enduro-1/model/project-30-5.html



Der gute Junge hat aber max nur 1000 â¬ zur VerfÃ¼gung. Das Project 3.0  liegt bei 2299,-
Super Bud 6 bei 999,00 oder Bud 5.0 fÃ¼r 1299,-
Solltest Du aber wissen,nicht wahr
Oder hast Angebot im Laden??


----------



## Neartheabyss (8. Juli 2011)

wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil   das modell projekt 3,0 gibt es neu schon für 1399.- euro,


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juli 2011)

Deistertommy schrieb:


> Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Rotwild GT1 von 2010?


 
Hast du schon wieder was neues?


----------



## taifun (8. Juli 2011)

neartheabyss schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil   das modell projekt 3,0 gibt es neu schon für 1399.- euro,



ek.......;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
der Termin mit der Neuen Presse steht jetzt fest:
Freitag der 15.7. 19:00 Uhr am WK
Bitte notieren!


----------



## kinög (8. Juli 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil   das modell projekt 3,0 gibt es neu schon für 1399.- euro,



wo denn? Würde mich auch interessieren?

DANKE


----------



## Neartheabyss (8. Juli 2011)

hannover, bei burckhardt im radladen


----------



## Deistertommy (8. Juli 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hast du schon wieder was neues?



Nein, ich hätte nur kurzfristig eine tolle Option auf was neues.


----------



## MichiP (8. Juli 2011)

Preiskategorie 1099 hätte ich noch ein persönliches Anliegen 






klick mich

"Werbung Ende"


cheers


----------



## r0ckZ0r (8. Juli 2011)

Sonntag jemand dabei?


----------



## stefan64 (9. Juli 2011)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## gloshabigur (9. Juli 2011)

Yo!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Juli 2011)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Sonntag jemand dabei?



Gerne. 1200 Spochtplatz Basche. Wer kommt noch?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (9. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> der Termin mit der Neuen Presse steht jetzt fest:
> Freitag der 15.7. 19:00 Uhr am WK
> Bitte notieren!


 
Leider Spätschicht!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Juli 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Jau! 8:30 BB


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. Juli 2011)

Die Verrückten sind vereint


----------



## Jennfa (9. Juli 2011)

Hey Jungs, habt noch viel Spaß da unten. Die Bilder kommen mir ja sehr bekannt vor ...mit den Handys kann man bei gutem Wetter echt nette Bilder machen :












 Bleibt heile!


----------



## Jennfa (9. Juli 2011)

Suchbild :


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Juli 2011)

Wir kontern:











Fotograph: HagenDreitausend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## Jennfa (9. Juli 2011)

Mit Phils Bild kann ich leider nicht mithalten !


----------



## Phil81 (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Juli 2011)

@Jenna: Endlich den Seatgrab gestanden!


----------



## Phil81 (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## Phil81 (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Juli 2011)




----------



## Hagen3000 (9. Juli 2011)

Startgatter: Nöt, nöt, Nööööt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. Juli 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


>



Das nenne ich mal ein Road Gap für echte Biker!!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juli 2011)

Ich bins durchgepusht  , Paul hat versucht, es zu springen:


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Juli 2011)

War ne nette Runde heute. Schmierseife und gleich 3x Rakete. Bin noch ordentlich durchgeschüttelt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Hagen3000 (10. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich bins durchgepusht  , Paul hat versucht, es zu springen:



Yo, wir sind gerade heile in der Heimat angekommen! Hoffe, ihr hattet heute noch Spaß und kommt morgen gut durch. Gute Besserung auch nochmal an Paul. 

Und steckt mal bitte unsere Salz- und Pfeffermühle ein und gaaanz wichtig: Bennet's Spielzeug-Kamera  Konnten ihn heute nur gaaanz schwer davon überzeugen, dass "Onkel Füll" die nur ausgeliehen hat


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juli 2011)

Dann seid ihr wohl doch nicht um 6 losgekommen?  

Ja, eure Sachen haben wir schon gefunden. Bennet wird ja jetzt im IBC berühmt!

Uns fehlt noch ein Schaltwerksröllchen und Bremsbeläge


----------



## tom de la zett (10. Juli 2011)

AUUUUUFHÖÖÖÖREEEEEN mit solch geilen Bildern, bitte, bitte... Ich muss ab morgen wieder arbeiten, Urlaub vorbei 

(Aber verratet ihr mir noch, wo das ist )


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juli 2011)

Dazu kann und will ich nur folgendes von der Vertrider Homepage zitieren:

_Zwei Appartements auf einem Bio-Bauernhof irgendwo im lieblichen Salzburger Land, drei Autos und acht Bikes: die legendären Vertrider-Trainings-Photoshoot-Zusammenbikengehen-Days, kurz Vertdays genannt, haben letztes Wochenende wieder stattgefunden.

Seit 2001 institutionalisiert, ist dieses geheimnisumwobene Zusammentreffen des harten Kerns der Innsbrucker Vertrider plus special Guests tatsächlich so geheim, dass selbst die Teilnehmer erst am Abend vorher das genaue Ziel wissen.

Die Planung der Tage selbst ist aber alles andere als Raketenwissenschaft, eine ruhige Unterkunft und Kompass-/OeAV Karten, der Rest geht seinen vorbestimmten Lauf. _


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juli 2011)

@ TurboHagen90000!!!

Was ist dir denn die Kamera wert
Salz und Pfeffer gibts als Geschenk des Hauses


----------



## Dease (10. Juli 2011)

Schöne Grüße aus Livigno an die Daheimgebliebenen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (10. Juli 2011)

Wildkogel DeisterVertDays


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juli 2011)

Mehr Bilder aus Livingio bitte 
Euch noch viel Spass!


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Juli 2011)

alles säcke hier ich hasse euch dafür


----------



## exto (11. Juli 2011)

Dieser Aussage schließe ich mich mal in vollem Umfang an !!!

Dazu noch Jenna und Moritz ...

Kaum auszuhalten


----------



## Power-Valve (11. Juli 2011)

ihr seit ja alle fies...

Thea und ich sind nun auch schon zwei Wochen wieder im Land... Porcupine Rim... zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Wir waren auf Stuntzis Spuren unterwegs:





















Mehr?? 
Teil 1 http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1920838300708.2085123.1234572825&l=301a144a76
Teil 2 http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1920843340834.2085124.1234572825&l=392b8a923b
Gruss Uwe


----------



## exto (11. Juli 2011)

Ach stimmt, euch hatte ich noch vergessen. Das ist dann noch der Gipfel dieses fiesen Gespammes hier...

Boah, ich bin schon wieder (Fern-)Urlaubsreif. Das wird immer schlimmer. Früher war 1x im Jahr genug. Jetzt bin ich schon dabei den nächsten Januar/Februar-Trip zu planen. Die ersten Teile müssen konkret organisiert werden und ich bin den ganzen Tag dabei, in meinem Kopf den Fast Forward Knopf zu suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (11. Juli 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> ihr seit ja alle fies...
> 
> Thea und ich sind nun auch schon zwei Wochen wieder im Land... Porcupine Rim... zur Nachahmung empfohlen. Wir waren auf Stuntzis Spuren unterwegs:
> 
> ...



Auch sehr schön da! Hier nochmal zwei von mir, aber nur om Flo und Axel zu ärgern und weil ich heute auch schon wieder meinen ersten Tag im Büro hiter mir habe


----------



## Jennfa (11. Juli 2011)

Hach, wieso ist der Urlaub so schnell rum, war heute auch wieder arbeiten...und in Gedanken bin ich den traumhaften Trail auf Bild 1 von Hagen immer wieder gefahren !
Wobei Thea und Uwes Bilder auch richtig Lust auf mal was ganz Anderes machen ! Sehr sehr schicke Landschaft!


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. Juli 2011)

@Pover-Valve und Thea

Sehr schöne Bilder 

Sah nach viel Spaß aus


----------



## schappi (11. Juli 2011)

Ihr seid ja so fiese Möppe!!!
Bahh!

Das nenne ich mal nen richtigen Kicker! Was für Sepp!
Wo ist denn da die Landung?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Juli 2011)

Sind wir im Urlaubsforum, oder im Deisterfred?
Ist ja unglaublich wo ihr alle Biken geht!

Mein Neid sein euch gewiss!


----------



## Power-Valve (11. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal nen richtigen Kicker! Was für Sepp!
> Wo ist denn da die Landung?


500m senkrecht, dann kommt ne 45 Grad steile Geroellhalde fuer weitere 500hm... Vielleicht lieber nen Schirm auf den Ruecken schnallen...


----------



## Jennfa (11. Juli 2011)

Für die die neugierig sind oder sich einfach mal von der Urlaubsstimmung berieseln lassen wollen...und damit ich mich auch an das ganze Zeux noch genau erinnern kann (das waren soviele verschiedene Strecken und Orte), stelle ich in einem Blog ein paar Bilder und Texte zusammen. Wird etwas mehr Text wie ich mich kenne . Wem es zu langweilig wird, der kann sich dann nur von den Bildern berieseln lassen ;P. Mal gucken wann ich das die Tage fertig kriege .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juli 2011)

Ihr habt euch ja gar nicht ins Gipfelbuch am Wildkogel engetragen!


----------



## lakekeman (11. Juli 2011)

Ups? Nix gesehn, musste essen


----------



## Jennfa (11. Juli 2011)

Na toll..und ich war wieder so aufgeregt dass ich eh nix mitbekommen hab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (11. Juli 2011)

So auch wieder daheim!

Geiler Schei55 und Danke an die Mitreisenden das kann gerne mal wiederholt werden. 

Aber keine Angst jetzt habt ihr erst mal 4 Wochen Ruhe vor weiteren Bilder aus den Bergen


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Juli 2011)

Na toll ich hab seit einem Jahr keinen Urlaub mehr gehabt, werde wohl auch vor Oktober keinen bekommen und ihr bombadiert mich hier mit den geilsten Bikepics überhaubt. Ihr seit alle so gemein. 
Dazu kommt noch eine blockade im Rücken die nicht wech geht und mich vom radeln abhällt.  Ich könnte einfach nur :kotz: .


----------



## Ladys-MTB (11. Juli 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> .
> Dazu kommt noch eine blockade im Rücken die nicht wech geht und mich vom radeln abhällt.  Ich könnte einfach nur :kotz: .


 


 ....guckst du hier....wenn er dir nicht helfen kann, dann kann es wohl keiner!!    http://www.osteopathie-hannover.net/


----------



## NightWing77 (12. Juli 2011)

Ladys-MTB und Power-Valve...

wat für ne tolle Reise und die vielen tollen Bilder erst. Großartige Landschaft dort.
Ich beneide Euch immer alle, die sich so ne Reise trauen.

Ich hab im Vorfeld immer schon voll die Panik davor das das alles in tierischen Streß endet, das der Leihwagen schei?e ist, ich mich verfahre , alle Hotels voll sind, ich die Sprache nicht beherrsche und da meine ich schon so was lapidares wie Englisch, mein Schulenglisch ist nämlich nicht so doll. War früher immer der Meinung wer sich mit mir unterhalten will hat Deutsch zu sprechen, naja früher halt.

Bis jetzt hat es bei mir im letzten Jahr und zum ersten mal überhaupt, gerade mal für Südtirol gereicht in nem extra Bike Hotel mit Bikeguide. War super schön, alles hat gepaßt sodaß es jetzt in 2 Wochen nach Österreich zum fahren geht. 
Aber kann natürlich nicht mit dem Wilden Westen mithalten oder irgendwelche anderen exotischen Inseln wo sich zb Exto immer mal wieder gern aufhält.


----------



## Dease (12. Juli 2011)

@Exto & Firefighter: Wir sind Euch ja noch ein paar Fotos vom zweiten Tag schuldig. 

Hat getsrn Abend leider nicht mehr geklappt. Wir sind ein wenig bei Pasta, Pizza, Vino de la Casa & Grappa versackt.


----------



## Dease (12. Juli 2011)

Heute wird zur Erholung ein wenig geshuttelt.


----------



## Phil81 (12. Juli 2011)

So erst mal Kopfkino an und ab zur Arbeit


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ....guckst du hier....wenn er dir nicht helfen kann, dann kann es wohl keiner!! http://www.osteopathie-hannover.net/


 

na toll, osteopath hab ich schon durch. der hat aufgegeben.
na dann war´s das wohl mit biken für mich


----------



## Hagen3000 (12. Juli 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Heute wird zur Erholung ein wenig geshuttelt.



Nach den zwei Tagen shuttlen am Wildkogl musste ich zur Erholung meiner Arme und Hände erstmal ein wenig pedalieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juli 2011)

@Dease: Der Flow Country Trail sieht ja nach ordentlich Vollgas aus. Viel Spaß weiterhin!


----------



## Dease (12. Juli 2011)

Wir sind hier aber schon noch deutlich bessere Trails (Alte Schmugglerwege) gefahren. Wir haben nur nicht immer für Fotos angehalten.
Man muss sich hier die Abfahrten meist nur sehr hart erarbeiten.14-20% Steigung sind hier normal.


----------



## zoomie (12. Juli 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na toll, osteopath hab ich schon durch. der hat aufgegeben.
> na dann war´s das wohl mit biken für mich


 

Hoermi, setz doch einfach mal längere Zeit aus und fang nicht immer wieder dann an zu fahren, wenn's mal nicht ordentlich zwickt. Vielleicht braucht das einfach Zeit - war ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen da. Oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juli 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Hoermi, setz doch einfach mal längere Zeit aus und fang nicht immer wieder dann an zu fahren, wenn's mal nicht ordentlich zwickt. Vielleicht braucht das einfach Zeit - war ja auch nicht von heute auf morgen da. Oder?


 

bleiben sie locker 

hab ich schon einmal aufgegeben  ?

zur not hau ich mir botox oder anderen scheizz in den oberschenkel


----------



## Dease (12. Juli 2011)

@Phil: Wieso 4 Wochen keine Alpenbilder?
Hier:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Juli 2011)

ErdmÃ¤nnchen  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaPepCVepCg"]YouTube        - âªFunny Talking Animals - Walk On The Wild Side Preview - BBC Oneâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (12. Juli 2011)

@ Dease: Ab und an muss sogar ich mal Arbeiten  Bezog sich nur auf meine Bilderspams


----------



## firefighter76 (12. Juli 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ....guckst du hier....wenn er dir nicht helfen kann, dann kann es wohl keiner!!    http://www.osteopathie-hannover.net/



Werde ich mal probieren wenn ich wieder Kohle habe  .
Gestern 2h geradelt keinen Druck aufs Pedal bekommen max 25 km/h in der Ebene, an Steigung garnicht zu denken. Ich glaub ich brauch mal ne Auszeit von der Arbeit das ist zu ungesund das arbeiten .


----------



## tom de la zett (13. Juli 2011)

wann war denn nun nochmal der Pressetermin?


----------



## Torben. (14. Juli 2011)

am 15. um 19h wk


----------



## schappi (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
das war das Stichwort. Die Presse hat sich gestern bei mir gemeldet, die können den Termin am 15.7. um 19:00 Uhr nicht halten und bitten um Verschiebung. Wir müssen einen Neuen Termin finden.
Wie sieht das am Sonntag dem 17.7 um 12:00 Uhr WK aus?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Deistertommy (14. Juli 2011)

Sonntag 12Uhr ist super!


schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das war das Stichwort. Die Presse hat sich gestern bei mir gemeldet, die können den Termin am 15.7. um 19:00 Uhr nicht halten und bitten um Verschiebung. Wir müssen einen Neuen Termin finden.
> Wie sieht das am Sonntag dem 17.7 um 12:00 Uhr WK aus?
> Gruß
> Schappi


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. Juli 2011)

Sonntag 17.7. 12:00 Uhr WK - passt ...


----------



## 1Tintin (14. Juli 2011)

Tag, fährt heut jemand? Lt. Regenradar sieht es gut aus, ich meinte damit wohl kein Regen heute.


----------



## 1Tintin (14. Juli 2011)

doppler sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (14. Juli 2011)

ist heut Bikefreier Tag im Deister??
ok, werde ca 17:45 ab Basche Spochtplatz starten, wer noch was zu melden hat bitte kurze Mail an mich.

Danke


----------



## taifun (14. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Wie sieht das am Sonntag dem 17.7 um 12:00 Uhr WK aus?



Leider schon wieder dienstlich unterwegs....


----------



## Skyjet (14. Juli 2011)

hmmm...hab dein posting jetzt erst gelesen. war heute im deister unterwegs...war erstaunlich "trocken"; nach solch einer nacht...


----------



## Torben. (14. Juli 2011)

17.07 1200h geht klar


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> 17.07 1200h geht klar


 

ihr seit doch alle pressegeil 

ich erscheine jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juli 2011)

Werd wohl auch eher Rad fahren hab eh kein DF Trikot


----------



## zoomie (15. Juli 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Werd wohl auch eher Rad fahren hab eh kein DF Trikot


 
Hattest Du nicht ein bauchfreies? War davon nicht die Rede in Merxhausen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Juli 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Werd wohl auch eher Rad fahren hab eh kein DF Trikot


 

was ist denn mit deinem alten df-trikot passiert. 
ausgemustert zum bikeputzen ?!?


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juli 2011)

Keine Ahnung hatte es seit Merxhauesen nicht mehr in der Hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (15. Juli 2011)

Hat bestimmt die Waschmaschine gefressen! Das passiert mir mit meinen Socken ständig !

Bei dem Wetter für Sonntag überlege ich mir das mit dem Wald, egal in welcher Form auch immer, eher spontan .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juli 2011)

@Phil und Wojtek: Bei Paul ist das Kahnbein durch.


----------



## Hagen3000 (15. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Phil und Wojtek: Bei Paul ist das Kahnbein durch.



Aua, dann mal auch von mir gute Besserung und lg!


----------



## Phil81 (15. Juli 2011)

Uppps schöner Mist das dauert auch noch so lange!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Juli 2011)

Achja, Hagen, dich hatte ich vergessen. Richte ich aus!


----------



## G0NZ0 (15. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Phil und Wojtek: Bei Paul ist das Kahnbein durch.



So ein Shit!!! Zumindest die Ärzte in Deutschland haben es erkennen können...

Gute Besserung von mir an Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (15. Juli 2011)

War zwar nicht dabei, trotzdem gute Besserung  ! 

Wir sind morgen im Wald, sonst noch wer? Ich denke wir werden von hier rüberfahren und mal ein paar schnelle und flowige Sachen fahren (Barbie, Mögebier, Farn...). Rückweg dann noch Rakete oder so!

Ach und den ersten Tag in Saalbach hab ich schonmal im Blog . Morgen folgt dann der Nächste mit mehr Bildern!

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Midnight (16. Juli 2011)

Heyho, ich werde morgen auch ne Runde drehen wollen. Wann und von wo wollt ihr denn starten? Vieleicht komme ich auch rum.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Juli 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch um 12 am Waldkater.
Wir sind heute am Heisterburgtrail von einem Förster aufgefordert worden nicht mehr auf dem Wall zu fahren, weil das ein Denkmal aus dem 13. Jahrhundert ist.
Ich hab zwar gemeint, das wohl auch seitdem nichts mehr an der Wallanlage gemacht wurde, aber für die Denkmalschützer spielt das wohl keine Rolle. 
Denkmal is Denkmal, auch wenn's nur ein laaanger Haufen Dreck ist!


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Juli 2011)

aber drauf rum laufen und mit dem harvester drauf rum fahren darf man


----------



## Neartheabyss (16. Juli 2011)

man darf alles machen nur kein mountain bike fahren


----------



## Jennfa (16. Juli 2011)

Starten 11Uhr ab Sportplatz/Rakete Ausgang und fahren dann über den Kammweg zu Barbie und co.


----------



## Scott-y (16. Juli 2011)

@Evel Knievel   Ich bin morgen auch um 12 am Waldkater.

Ich komme auch zum WK. Ich weiß nur nicht wie pünktlich ich es schaffe. Denn wenn ich mit der Bahn 11.59 Uhr an. Wenn ich die Bahn eine halbe Stunde früher bekomme dann bin ich schon da.


----------



## schappi (16. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
die Presse hat bei mir angerufen und den Termin am Sonntag auf den Sonntag den 24.7. um 12:00 Uhr WK verschoben.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## zoomie (16. Juli 2011)

Häßliche rote Trinkflasche mit weißem Verschluß ('bike-marathon-irgendwas-von-irgendwann') auf Rakete heute morgen gefunden. Wenn man sie wirklich wiederhaben will, steht sie zur Abholung Ausgang Rakete, Parkplatz, auf dem Stromhäuschen bereit.


----------



## zoomie (16. Juli 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen auch um 12 am Waldkater.
> Wir sind heute am Heisterburgtrail von einem Förster aufgefordert worden nicht mehr auf dem Wall zu fahren, weil das ein Denkmal aus dem 13. Jahrhundert ist.
> Ich hab zwar gemeint, das wohl auch seitdem nichts mehr an der Wallanlage gemacht wurde, aber für die Denkmalschützer spielt das wohl keine Rolle.
> Denkmal is Denkmal, auch wenn's nur ein laaanger Haufen Dreck ist!




Ist doch ein TÖW.    

Denkmal - muß dann da nicht ein 'Nur-angucken-nicht-anfassen-Schild' dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (16. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> die Presse hat bei mir angerufen und den Termin am Sonntag auf den Sonntag den 24.7. um 12:00 Uhr WK verschoben.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Tja, wer sich auf die NP verlässt...


----------



## Torben. (16. Juli 2011)

am 24. bin ich schon im urlaub ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> am 24. bin ich schon im urlaub ...



ja und


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Juli 2011)

ich bin morgen um 1200 am WK, mit Hund. Mal sehn ob der noch radfahren kann


----------



## gloshabigur (16. Juli 2011)

Frühschicht am Start? 08:30 BB


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. Juli 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht am Start? 08:30 BB


jau!


----------



## Torben. (16. Juli 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ja und



wollte damit nur sagen das ich nicht dabei bin


----------



## stefan64 (16. Juli 2011)

Doppelpost


----------



## stefan64 (16. Juli 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht am Start? 08:30 BB



Bin  auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (16. Juli 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> jau!



nein - erst nach dem Regen 

(Schaltauge ist da, bring ich rum. Morgen abend?)


----------



## kai_sl (17. Juli 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin  auch dabei.



ich auch


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Juli 2011)

werde um 12:00 am WK sein


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Juli 2011)

@Phil und heyho: Hier nochmal was für den nächsten Achensee-Besuch: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8528456&postcount=3594


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. Juli 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> (Schaltauge ist da, bring ich rum. Morgen abend?)


bin am Abend in Hemmingen ... eilt aber nicht ...


----------



## stefan64 (17. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen,
die Frühschicht hat heute im mittleren Teil der Rakete dieses Täschchen gefunden:






Wer grob angeben kann, was drin ist und mir dies per Postmail kundtut, kann es sich bei mir abholen oder ich bringe es nächsten Sonntag mit zum Annaturm.
Teilnehmer der heutigen Frühschicht sind natürlich von der Verlosung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (17. Juli 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Teilnehmer der heutigen Frühschicht sind natürlich von der Verlosung ausgeschlossen.



Mist!


----------



## bassboolette (17. Juli 2011)

Moin, Jungs und Mädels!

Ich habe irgendwie und irgendwann die "obere Verschlusskappe" des linken Standrohrs meiner Marzocchi 66 RCV im Wald verloren. Im Grunde nicht wild, weil darunter ja nur das Ventil für den Luftdruck ist, nervt aber ohne das kleine rote Ding. Meine Fragen: Gefunden hat sie wohl niemand (eher unwahrscheinlich)? Hat jemand noch so ein Ding auf Halde?


----------



## exto (17. Juli 2011)

Wer die Verbreitung von Satteltaschen begünstigt, oder gar diese in Umlauf bringt, wird dazu verurteilt, Sonntags von 12:00 bis 13:00 Uhr in Weißen Lycra Hosen und "Team Springe" -Trikot mit einem Carbon Rennrad auf dem Waldkater-Parkplatz im Kreis zu fahren!


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Juli 2011)

exto schrieb:


> wer die verbreitung von satteltaschen begünstigt, oder gar diese in umlauf bringt, wird dazu verurteilt, sonntags von 12:00 bis 13:00 uhr in weißen lycra hosen und "team springe" -trikot mit einem carbon rennrad auf dem waldkater-parkplatz im kreis zu fahren!


----------



## stefan64 (17. Juli 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wer die Verbreitung von Satteltaschen begünstigt, oder gar diese in Umlauf bringt, wird dazu verurteilt, Sonntags von 12:00 bis 13:00 Uhr in Weißen Lycra Hosen und "Team Springe" -Trikot mit einem Carbon Rennrad auf dem Waldkater-Parkplatz im Kreis zu fahren!



O.K.
Besorg du die Klamotten und das Rennrad und ich mach´s dann.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (17. Juli 2011)

Dienstag Nachmittag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir fiel am Wochenende aufm Trail ein großer Stein mit der Aufschift 


> Draht!


ins Auge, gefolgt von einem Baumstamm mit der Aufschrift


> Bleibt auf der Straße!



Ich hoffe, dass es bei blöden Scherzen bleibt, aber vielleicht sollte man mal wieder ein Auge mehr auf den Trails offenhalten.

Weitermachen!!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juli 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mir fiel am Wochenende aufm Trail ein großer Stein mit der Aufschift
> 
> ...


 

schön und wo hast du das gesehen ?


----------



## Hagen3000 (18. Juli 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> schön und wo hast du das gesehen ?



Ja, das wäre in der Tat interessant zu wissen  Ich tippe mal auf Westdeister? Da brodelt es in den letzten Wochen schon auffällig seitens der kommerziellen Waldnutzer habe ich so den Eindruck...


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2011)

...da habt Ihr Recht, es war im Westdeister. In der Nähe des Funkturmes kurz hinter dem einen Steilstück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Juli 2011)

Achtung, Aufklärung!
Das ist auf dem Dornröschen. Damit ist gemeint, das wir nur das erste steilere Stück fahren sollen. Auf dem Steilhang steht kein Wild,da das mit 4 gleichlangen Beinen ungünstig ist.
Das Stück nach der Straße ist flacher und dort ist mehr Wild. Deswegen sollen wir nur bis zur Forststraße und dann halt wieder hoch.


----------



## Jennfa (18. Juli 2011)

Aso.


----------



## exto (18. Juli 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Achtung, Aufklärung!
> Das ist auf dem Dornröschen. Damit ist gemeint, das wir nur das erste steilere Stück fahren sollen. Auf dem Steilhang steht kein Wild,da das mit 4 gleichlangen Beinen ungünstig ist.
> Das Stück nach der Straße ist flacher und dort ist mehr Wild. Deswegen sollen wir nur bis zur Forststraße und dann halt wieder hoch.



Aber schon bis zur "richtigen" Forststraße, oder? Das Stück direkt nach der Steilkante führt doch nach "Nirgendwo", oder???


----------



## herkulars (18. Juli 2011)

Einzelner Deisterfreund beim Rose-Rider-Meeting in Willingen









Bobby Root war auch da. Ein super netter Typ!


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Juli 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Achtung, Aufklärung!
> Das ist auf dem Dornröschen. Damit ist gemeint, das wir nur das erste steilere Stück fahren sollen. Auf dem Steilhang steht kein Wild,da das mit 4 gleichlangen Beinen ungünstig ist.
> Das Stück nach der Straße ist flacher und dort ist mehr Wild. Deswegen sollen wir nur bis zur Forststraße und dann halt wieder hoch.



Ach, der geht nachm Forstweg noch weiter? Aber da dann mit Drahtschlingen fürs Wild
Komische Förster


----------



## Jennfa (18. Juli 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Einzelner Deisterfreund beim Rose-Rider-Meeting in Willingen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das Treffen habe ich letztes Jahr auch zufällig gesehen. Bobby war nicht zu übersehen und überhören !


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Juli 2011)

Genau Exto!
Der Weg nach dem Steilstück ist ja nur ein Rückeweg!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (19. Juli 2011)

Werde den freien Tag nutzen und ab 14Uhr in Wennigsen starten, falls noch jemand unterwegs ist, kann er sich ja melden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Juli 2011)

http://downhill.ddmc-solling.de/


Die Anmeldung für den Solling-DH am Wochenende vom 20. - 21.08. ist offen .

Auf ein schönes Wochenende bei der 
"inoffiziellen deisterfreun.de-DH-Meisterschaft"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. Juli 2011)

Morgen abend - es soll NICHT regnen - wieder eine Feierabendrunde: 18.00 Uhr, Waldkater oder Basche. Noch jemand?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. Juli 2011)

Wo würdet ihr denn lang fahren?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (20. Juli 2011)

Ich bin da flexibel. Ab Basche bietet sich der Klassiker Römer-Ü30-Rakete an, ab Wennigsen vielleicht Farnweg, Mögebier/Barbiegrab...


----------



## stefan1981 (20. Juli 2011)

nur zur info! Der untere Ü30 ist mit baumstämmen zugelegt. war jedenfalls vor drei tagen noch so. also vorsichtig beim heizen!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. Juli 2011)

1tintin und ich wollen wahrscheinlich morgen gegen 18h vom Waldkater-Wanderparkplatz starten.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. Juli 2011)

Das hört sich doch gut an, bin ich um 18.00 Uhr auch da (WK).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Juli 2011)

Wer hat Lust, Samstag ab 10h vom Waldkater ein bisschen Fahrrad zu fahren?


----------



## Dease (21. Juli 2011)

Ich komme auf ne kleine, langsame Runde mit.


----------



## lakekeman (21. Juli 2011)

Werde vielleicht nen bischen CC nebenherfahren, muss ja das Bike bestaunen. Habe mir selbst Trailverbot erteilt


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Juli 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich komme auf ne kleine, langsame Runde mit.



Du kannst doch gar nicht langsam


----------



## Dease (21. Juli 2011)

War der Postbote heute bei Dir Samy?


----------



## Dease (21. Juli 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Du kannst doch gar nicht langsam



Haste doch letzte Woche gesehen, dass das geht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Juli 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> War der Postbote heute bei Dir Samy?



Jawohl! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8544940&postcount=5227


----------



## Dease (21. Juli 2011)

Doch nicht in gelb, aber trotzdem nen geiler Bock.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Juli 2011)

Joa gelb gabs nicht bzw. erst wieder im November. Egal.


----------



## Hagen3000 (21. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Joa gelb gabs nicht bzw. erst wieder im November. Egal.



Schönes Teil! Freu mich für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (21. Juli 2011)

Yay neues Bike ist immer gut  Viel Spaß damit


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Juli 2011)

Danke, Samstag wirds getestet, geil geil. Hat noch jemand eine 31,6er Sattelstütze in Überlänge? 400 oder 420mm? Ansonsten brauch ich noch Endkappen für Hope Pro 2, um die Nabe auf 135mm Einbaubreite zu bekommen.


----------



## neddie (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo!
Gibts im Raum Hannover-Springe auch Mädels die Lust auf gemeinsame Touren durch den großen u kleinen Deister haben?
Wenn ja dann meld dich bei mir.
Bin M,37,178 schlank u Single.
Würd mich freuen!


----------



## zoomie (22. Juli 2011)

neddie schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Gibts im Raum Hannover-Springe auch Mädels die Lust auf gemeinsame Touren durch den großen u kleinen Deister haben?
> Wenn ja dann meld dich bei mir.
> Bin M,37,178 schlank u Single.
> Würd mich freuen!



Wieso? Wollen die Jungs nicht mehr mit Dir fahren?


----------



## Torben. (22. Juli 2011)




----------



## Hagen3000 (22. Juli 2011)

Devote Allmountain-Stute (W, mollig, 1,42m) sucht potenten Freerider mit dicken Standrohren. Ruf mich an!


----------



## njoerd (22. Juli 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Devote Allmountain-Stute (W, mollig, 1,42m)  sucht potenten Freerider mit dicken Standrohren. Ruf mich an!




ymmd


----------



## Surfjunk (22. Juli 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Devote Allmountain-Stute (W, mollig, 1,42m) sucht potenten Freerider mit dicken Standrohren. Ruf mich an!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2011)

da es hier noch keiner getan hat :

LIEBER DHF :
HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Juli 2011)

Alles Gute!!!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juli 2011)

Sören, unser wandelnder geburtstagskalender. Wenn wir dich nicht hätten.  
Alles Gute Mr. Downhillybillyfallera


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juli 2011)

alles gute auch von mir


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Juli 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Devote Allmountain-Stute (W, mollig, 1,42m) sucht potenten Freerider mit dicken Standrohren. Ruf mich an!



bück dich du luder


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Juli 2011)

So. Hauptsache ich liege mit 39 im Bett. Das ist vielleicht ein Gedrängel.  denke ich bin Sonntag doch nicht am Start. Dabei hätte ich dich so gern meine nächsten 15 minutes of Fame in der NP gehabt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## mh320i (22. Juli 2011)

Sonntag wird es wieder Regnen also Absage (der NP) abwarten und lachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (22. Juli 2011)

> Zitat von neddie
> Hallo!
> Gibts im Raum Hannover-Springe auch Mädels die Lust auf gemeinsame Touren durch den großen u kleinen Deister haben?
> Wenn ja dann meld dich bei mir.
> ...






zoomie schrieb:


> Wieso? Wollen die Jungs nicht mehr mit Dir fahren?



ach,konny...mußt ihm doch ne chance geben

grüße von der Bike EXPO München...vieles tolles neues hier

@dhf:noch alles jute


----------



## ohneworte (22. Juli 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> ach,konny...mußt ihm doch ne chance geben
> 
> grüße von der Bike EXPO München...vieles tolles neues hier
> 
> @dhf:noch alles jute



Du hast Doch keine Zeit zum gucken, bist Doch zum Arbeiten auf dem Trailer verbannt! Gut das ich noch Urlaub habe und nicht zu dieser S.....messe muss!


----------



## neddie (22. Juli 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Wieso? Wollen die Jungs nicht mehr mit Dir fahren?




Wer lästert hier? I´m not Gay


----------



## zoomie (23. Juli 2011)

DHF - Alles Gute zum Schlüpftag nachträglich.

Homi - Gute Besserung! 

Hagen - Traut man Dir gar nicht zu, wenn man Dich so anschaut 

taifun - Laß mich überlegen..
           Nö.


----------



## taifun (23. Juli 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast Doch keine Zeit zum gucken, bist Doch zum Arbeiten auf dem Trailer verbannt! Gut das ich noch Urlaub habe und nicht zu dieser S.....messe muss!


drecksack.....;-) ms nicht happy
aber hier was für uns Df


----------



## matzinski (23. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es morgen mit 'ner gepflegten Frühschicht aus? Das Wetter soll ja eher mau werden  

Wer fährt denn trotz der zu erwartenden Widrigkeiten?


----------



## stefan64 (23. Juli 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit 'ner gepflegten Frühschicht aus? Das Wetter soll ja eher mau werden
> 
> Wer fährt denn trotz der zu erwartenden Widrigkeiten?



Bin dabei.
Deisterwetter sollte uns doch wohl nicht abhalten.


----------



## gloshabigur (23. Juli 2011)

Dabei.
08:30 BB ?


----------



## matzinski (23. Juli 2011)

yep, 8:30


----------



## Downhillfaller (23. Juli 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da es hier noch keiner getan hat :
> 
> LIEBER DHF :
> HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG




Danke euch für die Anteilnahme am älter werden 
Am Tag danach und einer kurzen Nacht ist das hier genau das richtige


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. Juli 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> yep, 8:30


auch dabei ...


----------



## schappi (23. Juli 2011)

mh320i schrieb:


> Sonntag wird es wieder Regnen also Absage (der NP) abwarten und lachen...



Hallo Leute zum Termin mit der NP.
Die Journalistin hat mich angerufen und will ganz gestimmt kommen.
Ich habe mit ihr jetzt abgesprochen, das wir am Sonntag um 10:00
Uhr noch mal telefonieren wg Wetter, Der Termin wird dieses Mal nur abgesagt, wenn es Hunde und Katzen regnet.
Wer wird denn Sonntag alles kommen?

Und an meinen Alten Kumpel Downhillibilly ein gepflegtes : Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, du Alter Sack!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## taifun (23. Juli 2011)

Neues von der Bike Expo für Deisterfreunde


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
das treffen mit der NP heute um12:00 Uhr am WK findet statt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> das treffen mit der NP heute um12:00 Uhr am WK findet statt.
> Gruß
> Schappi




 na da bin ich aber gespannt, ob überhaupt wer kommt bei dem wetter .


----------



## schappi (24. Juli 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na da bin ich aber gespannt, ob überhaupt wer kommt bei dem wetter .



Du alter Pessimist! Es waren ca 20 Leute da. Das Wetter war vom feinsten es hat super Bilder gegeben, besonders von Evel mit seinem augenkrebsverdächtigen, neongelben Rahmen. Die beiden von der NP waren sehr angetan und der Termin hat 1,5 std gedauert. Ich bekommen den Artikel als PDF und werde ihn dann hier einstellen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juli 2011)

Jasper auf Platz 5 bei der DM in Wildbad: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/942056


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2011)

Toll, und ich hing den ganzen Tag auf Messe rum und jetzt noch auf der Autobahn......


----------



## Skaot-23 (24. Juli 2011)

Wann soll der Artikel denn erscheinen? Da muss ich dann nämlich meiner Frau die NP klauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Toll, und ich hing den ganzen Tag auf Messe rum und jetzt noch auf der Autobahn......



Armer Kerl...


----------



## schappi (25. Juli 2011)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Wann soll der Artikel denn erscheinen? Da muss ich dann nämlich meiner Frau die NP klauen



Der Artikel wird Mitte August erscheinen.
Ich halte euch informiert.


----------



## Skaot-23 (25. Juli 2011)

super, danke


----------



## janisj (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde: Hier ein paar Fotos aus meiner Pilgerfahrt 





Rest hier:http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/41754


----------



## Jennfa (25. Juli 2011)

Geil  !


----------



## lakekeman (25. Juli 2011)

Fein 
Hattet ihr ein paar Litevilles im Überraschungsei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (25. Juli 2011)

Das sieht ja nach 'nem gelungenem AlpX aus. War's kalt auf dem Madritschjoch?  

Bei uns geht es Anfang Sept. los. Hoffentlich ist dann das Wetter besser  

Schöne  Fottos


----------



## janisj (25. Juli 2011)

Wir hatten diesen Luxus für Liteville als Testfahrer zu sein.( Habe mir dann 601 Mk1 in M ausgesucht - geile Kiste) Danach haben wir noch bei LV Hausbesuch gemacht ( Igwo neben Kempten). 
Madritschjoch: - 5°C  und orkanartiger Wind + Schnee. Am diesen Tag lag Schneegrenze um 2000m


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Juli 2011)

Am Wochenende hab ich mal bissel Zeit, deswegen wollt ich Samstag um 12 am Waldkater sein zum Fahren und bissel Hüpftraining machen.
Sonntag wollt ich dann im Westdeister eine Endurotour machen. Kurz nach 12 Spochtplatz? Interresse?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. Juli 2011)

Sonntag: Ja!
Samstag: Mal sehen, was Freitag abend noch so hergibt


----------



## mason89 (27. Juli 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hab ich mal bissel Zeit, deswegen wollt ich Samstag um 12 am Waldkater sein zum Fahren und bissel Hüpftraining machen.
> Sonntag wollt ich dann im Westdeister eine Endurotour machen. Kurz nach 12 Spochtplatz? Interresse?



also ich werde am samstag gegen 12.30uhr an der laube anzutreffen sein. wenn du/ihr da vorbeikommt, schließe ich mich gerne an.


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Juli 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hab ich mal bissel Zeit, deswegen wollt ich Samstag um 12 am Waldkater sein zum Fahren und bissel Hüpftraining machen.
> Sonntag wollt ich dann im Westdeister eine Endurotour machen. Kurz nach 12 Spochtplatz? Interresse?


 

samstag , aller voraussicht dabei


----------



## Hagen3000 (27. Juli 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hab ich mal bissel Zeit, deswegen wollt ich Samstag um 12 am Waldkater sein zum Fahren und bissel Hüpftraining machen.
> Sonntag wollt ich dann im Westdeister eine Endurotour machen. Kurz nach 12 Spochtplatz? Interresse?



klingt gut, mal schauen was die Wochenendplanung so hergibt...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juli 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Wochenende hab ich mal bissel Zeit, deswegen wollt ich Samstag um 12 am Waldkater sein zum Fahren und bissel Hüpftraining machen.
> Sonntag wollt ich dann im Westdeister eine Endurotour machen. Kurz nach 12 Spochtplatz? Interresse?



Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## lakekeman (27. Juli 2011)

Leider das ganze WE bikefrei auf ner Hochzeit unterwegs


----------



## fiddel (27. Juli 2011)

moin deister...
am 30.-31.7.11 findet in malente ein downhillrennen statt!
sa. training so. race
campen bei den motocrossern auf der wiese...
würden ens freuen euch begrüßen zu dürfen^^...

ich weiß nicht ob das hier schon jmd reingeschrieben hat...

trotzem kommt vorbei wird ne gute aktion

grüße friedel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Neartheabyss (27. Juli 2011)

der digger ist sontag wahrscheinlich auch dabei, wobei ich lieber etwas springtraining gemacht hätte, gibt ja soviel neues


----------



## exto (27. Juli 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> samstag , aller voraussicht dabei





Schade Digger!!!

Ich werd wohl Sonntag nach langer Pause mal wieder rumgucken. kannste das noch umbiegen? Ich weiß schon gar nich mehr richtig wie du aussiehst...


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Juli 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Schade Digger!!!
> 
> Ich werd wohl Sonntag nach langer Pause mal wieder rumgucken. kannste das noch umbiegen? Ich weiß schon gar nich mehr richtig wie du aussiehst...


 

nee, lass mal . du erkennst mich vor lauter plauze garnicht wieder. 

die tour am sonntag wär auch noch zu heftig für mich . 
ich mach z. zt. nur ganz ganz lockere touren um den oberschenkel nicht zu stark zu belasten . 
das tempo am sonntag wär wahrscheinlich zu schnell für den und ich will das locker angehen. 
da müssen 12 kg runter, da kann ich mir einen ausfall z. zt. nicht mehr leisten


----------



## chris2305 (28. Juli 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da müssen 12 kg runter,



Meinst du die reichen??

Sieh es doch positiv!! So bist du schneller unten!


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. Juli 2011)

@ Digger
Wir fahren am Sonntag auch Rakete, da gibt's auch genug zum Hüpfen! Wir machen die nächsten Tage mal ein "Grab Speciale"!


----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juli 2011)

@Evil

Was hast du den so Km/Hm mäßig für Sonntag gedacht?
Nicht das ich dann vom Bike falle.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (28. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht der Boden rund um den Grabweg aus?
Sehr matschig?

Ansonsten würde ich heute wohl ne kleine Runde fahren...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Juli 2011)

Grabweg ist super zu fahren. Perfekter Grip.


----------



## exto (28. Juli 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> @Evil
> 
> Was hast du den so Km/Hm mäßig für Sonntag gedacht?
> Nicht das ich dann vom Bike falle.



Wollen wir zusammen fahren? Dann kann einer den andern schleppen, wenn der vom Rad fällt 

Im Ernst: Ich hätte n Platz auf'm Radträger frei, bzw. Niedersachsenticket für 2 + Bikes kostet 34,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (28. Juli 2011)

@Exto

Ich hatte heute ein wenig Bodenkontakt. 
Das Bike habe ich bis Sonntag wieder fit, wenn Blöthe Ersatteil für Bremse und die Verstellbare Sattelstütze da hat. 
Mal schauen was meine Schulter so bis morgen macht, hab jetzt erst mal alles auf Eis gelegt. Meine Frau meinte ich müsste zum nähen aber nach ein paar Stunden ist da meiner Meinung nach nix mehr zu machen. 

Also wenn es jetzt gar nicht mehr geht würde ich mich melden ansonsten wäre ich Sonntag dabei, gerne auch auf deinem Träger.


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Juli 2011)

Falls Du doch vorbeikommst: Km und Hm sind mir eigentlich egal, Zeit hab ich von 12 bis 17:30, und da müssen möglichst viele Trails rein!


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Juli 2011)

Axel du hast es vielleicht schon auf Fb schon gelesen, aber mit der Schulter fällt Biken dann mal flach das Wochenende.


----------



## Neartheabyss (29. Juli 2011)

wie oft alte männer vom fahrrad fallen,


----------



## exto (29. Juli 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Axel du hast es vielleicht schon auf Fb schon gelesen, aber mit der Schulter fällt Biken dann mal flach das Wochenende.



Irgendwann klappt das mal


----------



## gloshabigur (30. Juli 2011)

Is' Frühschicht morgen? 
08:30 BB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Power-Valve (30. Juli 2011)

24h von Duisburg 2011:

Hat noch irgendwer Interesse? Wir haben noch nen freien Platz in nem 4er Team! Ohne Siegambitionen aber mit viel Spass...

Insg. starten wir mit vier 4er (drei 4er M, ein 4er W) und nem 8er mixed! Nen paar Betreuer samt Kindern sind auch noch da. 

Viele Gruesse
Uwe

www.freieRADikale-Hannover.de


----------



## matzinski (30. Juli 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Is' Frühschicht morgen?
> 08:30 BB



Wenn's nicht aus Eimern schüttet, würd' ich wohl 'nen Ründchen fahren wollen. Bin da.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (31. Juli 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sonntag wollt ich dann im Westdeister eine Endurotour machen. Kurz nach 12 Spochtplatz? Interresse?



Werde auch da sein. Simon


----------



## Dease (31. Juli 2011)

Hey Phil alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer nen Trail unterm Reifen.


----------



## Hagen3000 (31. Juli 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Hey Phil alles Gute zum Geburtstag und immer nen Trail unterm Reifen.



Jau, von mir auch hier nochmal alles Gute! Viel Spaß noch heute an der Küste - brüll die Jungs mal schön in die zweite Runde!

Edit sagt: Jetzt bist du ALT. Sehr ALT.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Juli 2011)

@Phil81: Geburtstagsgrüße in den Lübecker Knast! 

@1Tintin: Da dein PM-Postfach voll ist, jetzt hier öffentlich:

Evel Knievel hatte heute das schwarze "Deister - Finest Trails"-Shirt an. Kannst du davon noch welche machen (lassen)? Heute waren alle ziemlich begeistert von dem Teil, kann sein, dass du noch mehr Anfragen bekommst. Vielleicht gibts ne Sammelbestellung?


----------



## matzinski (31. Juli 2011)

Gibt es Fotos vom "Finest Trails"-Shirt ???


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. Juli 2011)

Ich habe zumindest keine. Aber ich brauche so ein T-Shirt


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Juli 2011)

Gibts davon Bilder?


----------



## G0NZ0 (31. Juli 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe zumindest keine. Aber ich brauche so ein T-Shirt



Was seit Ihr heute gefahren?

Lars und ich sind Römer, Ü30, Grab/Barbie, Farn(unteres Drittel) und zum Schluß Rakete 

Zusammengekommen sind 35 Km und 900 Hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Juli 2011)

ich bin Teer, Schiebedach, No country for old
 men, Ü30 und Rakete gefahren. 23 km, 650 hm
Die Anderen haben noch mal Teer und Dornröschen unter die Reifen genommen. ich hab dafür meinen quietschenden Hinterbau endlich neu gelagert.


----------



## G0NZ0 (31. Juli 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ich bin Teer, Schiebedach, No country for old
> men, Ü30 und Rakete gefahren. 23 km, 650 hm
> Die Anderen haben noch mal Teer und Dornröschen unter die Reifen genommen. ich hab dafür meinen quietschenden Hinterbau endlich neu gelagert.



Wurde auch Zeit, tat ja schon ein wenig in den Ohren weh


----------



## exto (31. Juli 2011)

Hat jemand die Kilo- und Höhenmeter für die ganze Runde? Flo, du hast doch so'n Hightech-Teil am Lenker...


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Juli 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Kilo- und Höhenmeter für die ganze Runde? Flo, du hast doch so'n Hightech-Teil am Lenker...



mist ich wollte dich fragen habe meine daten ausversehen gelöscht  
waren ca 30 km 3h+ fahrzeit und 8xx hm ich könnte :kotz: das ich gelöscht habe

p.s.tintin: ich will auch so ein deister t-shört


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. August 2011)

Gibt's eigentlich einen Tacho, der die Airtime-meter messen kann? Das finde ich eigentlich wichtiger als die Höhenmeter.
Diese Dinger von Polar haben doch etwa 70 Funktionen. Falls hier ein Vertreter von Polar reinschaut, da geht doch bestimmt was!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. August 2011)

Nett war's gestern, danke fürs Guiden, Evel. Musste mich ja leider etwas unhöflich aus dem Staub machen und bin dann direkt über Rakete zum Auto.

Son Shirt würde ich auch nehmen, ich glaube aber, 1Tintin ist grad im Urlaub..?

Bei der Gelegenheit: Dienstag wollte ich nach Feierabend wieder fahren, so gegen 18 Uhr. Noch jemand?


----------



## Zonerider (1. August 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ... No country for old
> men, ...



Wo ist dieser Trail, mit was vergleichbar? Gerne per PM. Ride on ride free


----------



## farmersdaughter (1. August 2011)

Natürlich ist es bei euch im Deister am schönsten! 
Doch manchmal rufen einen die ganz großen Berge...
Suche noch Leute/Mitfahrgelegenheit für Saalbach im August.
Hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=501726&page=5

Post#109

Sorry für OT


----------



## hoermy (1. August 2011)

Wenn jemand sein Messer vermisst kann sich bei mir melden.
Messer geht in Richtung Leatherman.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (2. August 2011)

reisegruppe hannover
trifft sich heute um 17:30 am parkplatz benther berg....falls jemand interesse hat


----------



## matzinski (2. August 2011)

reflux schrieb:


> reisegruppe hannover
> trifft sich heute um 17:30 am parkplatz benther berg....falls jemand interesse hat


wo soll's denn hingehen? nur BB und GB oder auch Deister?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. August 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> wo soll's denn hingehen? nur BB und GB oder auch Deister?



Also, ich wollte heute abend auf jeden Fall um 18.00 Uhr ab WK starten, Grabweg auf jeden Fall, Rest mal sehen. Könnte Dich auch in Hemmingen mit dem Auto abholen...

Simon


----------



## Hitzi (2. August 2011)

Will noch jemand am Freitag fahren? Uhrzeit egal.
Habe einen Tag frei und muss das neue Gefährt mal durch die Gegend scheuchen


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. August 2011)

Neue Grabweg-Line vom letzten Samstag mit Evel vorneweg


----------



## matzinski (2. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Also, ich wollte heute abend auf jeden Fall um 18.00 Uhr ab WK starten, Grabweg auf jeden Fall, Rest mal sehen. Könnte Dich auch in Hemmingen mit dem Auto abholen...
> 
> Simon


Wir starten heute um 17:00 bei Stefan in Linden über BB und GB in' Deister. Ich fahr' dort nach der Arbeit gleich per Bike vorbei. Bis 18:00 zum WK werden wir sicher nicht schaffen. Das wird eher 'ne 3/4 Std später  

Wir könnten uns dann auf 'nen gemeinsamen Trail treffen. Ich schick dir meine Nummer per PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (2. August 2011)

Ja sehr geil !!!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. August 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wir starten heute um 17:00 bei Stefan in Linden über BB und GB in' Deister. Ich fahr' dort nach der Arbeit gleich per Bike vorbei. Bis 18:00 zum WK werden wir sicher nicht schaffen. Das wird eher 'ne 3/4 Std später
> 
> Wir könnten uns dann auf 'nen gemeinsamen Trail treffen. Ich schick dir meine Nummer per PN



Seid ihr langsamer geworden?  Früher hatte Stefan immer eine Stunde von Hannover bis WK geplant  Da ich 17.00 Uhr nicht schaffe, melde ich mich dann nachher tel. bei Dir oder Stefan, wenn ich im Deister bin.


----------



## matzinski (2. August 2011)

Das kommt wohl auch noch auf die Streckenführung an: BB, GB ganz rauf oder außen rum ? 

Na ja, ... und Planung und Durchführung sind eh zwei Welten


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. August 2011)

Da hasse Rescht. 1 Stunde war außen rum und mit belgischem Kreisel 

Bis nachher!


----------



## taifun (2. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Neue Grabweg-Line vom letzten Samstag mit Evel vorneweg



 wird Zeit das ich wieder mal fahre


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. August 2011)

War das voll heute... 

Wenn sich das Wetter hält, will ich morgen nochmal staubige Trails fahren, wieder so ab 18.00 Uhr(Waldkater oder Basche)...


----------



## firefighter76 (2. August 2011)

Ich fahre nicht mehr im Deister, da springen einem einfach so Wurzelstüpfe in die Linie und bringen das Bike zum stehen. Nene das ist mir zu gefährlich  . Kann ich nur jedem abraten da zu fahren, außer die Forst pflegt die Trails mal so wie ihre Holzabfuhrwege  .


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. August 2011)

Danke Kalle!
Das is ja mal ne geniale Strecke!!!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. August 2011)

Moin moin,

ich wollte am Sonntag morgen im Deister fahren, kenne aber bis jetzt nur einige wenige Trails. Ist schon jemand ab 8.30 - 9.00 unterwegs der Lust hätte eine paar Runden zu drehen???

Hab viel über die Trails gelesen und auch die Namen gehört aber bis auf Rakete noch keinen weiteren namenhaften gefahren, zumindest nicht bewust 

Gruß

M.


----------



## Hagen3000 (3. August 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Neue Grabweg-Line vom letzten Samstag mit Evel vorneweg



Jau, das Ding ist echt sehr schön geworden! Freue mich schon drauf den heute wieder zu fahren. Dürfte jetzt ja endlich auch mal etwas trockener/schneller sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (3. August 2011)

Habe es gestern endlich mal wieder geschafft in Richtung Laube zu kommen.

Dabei habe ich mir auch gleichmal die beiden Trails (Richtung Wennigsen) angeguckt. Sehen wirklich sauber aus. Hätte echt nicht gedacht, wenn man Richtung Wennigsen fährt, das einem so viele Trails entgegen springen.

Dazu hätte ich mal ne Frage: Wie entstehen die Trails eigentlich ? Da es ja immer wieder zu Aktionen kommt (Trailzerstörung durch Förster oder ähnliches), frage ich mich wer so eine Abfahrt ins Leben ruft.
Da ja der Grabweg (der neue Teil links), recht lang ist, müssen ja recht viele Personen dran beteiligt sein. Wie ist denn z.B. Rakete entstanden ? Schätze mal kaum, das an jedem x-beliebigem Ort im Deister ein Trail gebaut werden darf ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. August 2011)

Sowas bespricht man am besten in Wald, nicht im Internet 

Edit: Hast ne PM!


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. August 2011)

Naja, dann sage ich lieber was für die Trails 

Die Trails sind auf jeden Fall abwechslungsreich und nicht zu kurz und nicht zu lang. Ok bin bisher nur Rakete gefahren ^^. Grabweg habe ich gestern nur mal drübergeschaut (hatte leider meine Protektoren nicht dabei), ansonsten wäre ich es gefahren.

Würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren, wie sowas von statten geht.
Vielleicht ist ja irgendwer am Samstag im Deister unterwegs.

Mal schaun


----------



## exto (3. August 2011)

Sonntag 09:30h Spochtplatz Basche:

*Vuelta Verticale!*​


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Sonntag 09:30h Spochtplatz Basche:
> 
> *Vuelta Verticale!*​




dat hört sich jut an


----------



## Jennfa (3. August 2011)

Da kann ich meinen Neffen wohl nicht mitbringen . Ich denke wir sind Sonntag eher am Waldkater. Je nachdem wie er sich so macht und was ihm so gefällt. Er ist schließlich erst 9 !


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Sonntag 09:30h Spochtplatz Basche:
> 
> *Vuelta Verticale!*​



Das wird ja bei dir auch immer früher  Kannste Sonntags nicht mehr ausschlafen  Das ist bestimmt das Alter


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. August 2011)

Sportplatz Basche, gibt es da auch einen Straßennamen zu damit mein Navi das findet, komme von Bremen und kenn mich bei euch noch nicht so aus.

Gruß

M.


----------



## exto (3. August 2011)

Ludwig Jahn Straße.

Boah, die Barsinghausener Straßennahmenverteiler sind ja soooo kreativ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (3. August 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Das wird ja bei dir auch immer früher  Kannste Sonntags nicht mehr ausschlafen  Das ist bestimmt das Alter



Senile Bettflucht. Kannste nix machen. Bald bin ich auf eurem Niveau gelandet. Dann frag ich mal nach, ob ihr mich mitnehmt.


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ludwig Jahn Straße.
> 
> Boah, die Barsinghausener Straßennahmenverteiler sind ja soooo kreativ...


Wer weiß? Vieleicht war's ja gar nicht Turnvater Jahn, sondern der hier: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ludwig_Jahn

...dann ist das schon ziemlich kreativ


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht. Kannste nix machen. Bald bin ich auf eurem Niveau gelandet. Dann frag ich mal nach, ob ihr mich mitnehmt.



'ne Stunde fehlt dir noch. Dann bist du soweit


----------



## exto (3. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dat hört sich jut an



Kommste?


----------



## chris2305 (4. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Kommste?



Zur Zeit wohl öfter!!!


----------



## reflux (4. August 2011)

reflux schrieb:


> reisegruppe hannover
> trifft sich heute(donnerstag/4.8 um 17:30 am parkplatz benther berg....falls jemand interesse hat



heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2011)

jasper beim dh-wordlcup :

http://soulrider-ev.de/website/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=394&Itemid=37


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. August 2011)

Ich komm Sonntag früh erst um 3 ins Bett und muß Abends um 18 Uhr wieder anfangen. Da is mir die Vuelta wohl leider etwas zu stressig.
Werd um 12 am Waldkater sein und für Merkxhausen trainieren.


----------



## firefighter76 (5. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich komm Sonntag früh erst um 3 ins Bett und muß Abends um 18 Uhr wieder anfangen. Da is mir die Vuelta wohl leider etwas zu stressig.
> Werd um 12 am Waldkater sein und für Merkxhausen trainieren.



bin dabei wenn ich mich bis dahin wieder richtig bewegen kann


----------



## Scott-y (5. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Senile Bettflucht. Kannste nix machen. Bald bin ich auf eurem Niveau gelandet. .


 Das kommt dann so im Alter!!


----------



## Skyjet (5. August 2011)

Wollte heute mal ne kleine E-Tour im Deister machen...um mich vom Urlaubsstress zu erholen...so ab 17:00 Uhr Spochtplatz. Wer wäre noch dabei?


----------



## hoermy (5. August 2011)

Achtung, am Grabweg sind fast alle Sprünge und
Landungen zerstört.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (5. August 2011)

Wie bitte???

Auf welcher Seite?


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. August 2011)

hoermy schrieb:


> Achtung, am Grabweg sind fast alle Sprünge und
> Landungen zerstört.



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH!!!! Der 'neue' Grab inkl. Klein Langenhagen oder Barbie?!?!


----------



## hoermy (5. August 2011)

Barbie bis runter wo man vom Stollen kommt, zu klein L. kann ich nichts sagen.
Der linke Teil vom Grab ist bis zum Dropland noch ok.
Ich hab die Person auch gesehen, hilft uns aber auch nicht weiter denk ich


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2011)

ein foto von dem hättest du machen sollen und das dann hier posten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoermy (5. August 2011)

Ich denke weiblich rotes Haar und 2 Hunde ist genug .


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. August 2011)

hoermy schrieb:


> Ich denke weiblich rotes Haar und 2 Hunde ist genug .



Aha, ist das ein Insider? Muss man die Person kennen?  Whatever, ich frage mich wo eine Person die Zeit und Motivation für so etwas her nimmt... Ich renne ja auch nicht durch die Stadt und entferne Aufkleber, Graffiti oder sontwas einfach aus Langeweile  Einfach nur richtig behindert...


----------



## Surfjunk (5. August 2011)

Alter, ich fass es es nicht!


----------



## hoermy (5. August 2011)

Sie muss schon oft mit Bikern in konflikte gekommen sein, ich hab ihr auch 
gesagt das ich sowas nicht in Ordnung finde und was da alles passieren kann. Wir haben 15 min diskutiert, aber Verständnis und Argument von
ihr gleich null. Eher Hass auf alle Biker, aber auch alle im Deister.


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. August 2011)

hoermy schrieb:


> Sie muss schon oft mit Bikern in konflikte gekommen sein, ich hab ihr auch
> gesagt das ich sowas nicht in Ordnung finde und was da alles passieren kann. Wir haben 15 min diskutiert, aber Verständnis und Argument von
> ihr gleich null. Eher Hass auf alle Biker, aber auch alle im Deister.



Crazy  Aber cool, dass du es wenigstens probiert hast mit ihr zu sprechen!


----------



## Neartheabyss (5. August 2011)

ich verstehe nicht das du nichts unternommen hast, wenn ich jemanden sehe würde der einen ast raus zieht , dem würde ich sofort  aus versehen dabei auf dem arm treten, 

da hilft nur eins, helm auf und ruck zuck ist die runckel dunkel


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. August 2011)

Ich liebe Deutschland für seine toleranten Mitbewohner!

Ich denke ich weiß wer das war, wenn einer der Hunde ein Boxer war. Ich hatte letztens schon eine Diskussion mit ihrem abge****ten Macker!
Schön zu wissen, jetzt bekommt der Zerstörer ein Gesicht.


----------



## hoermy (5. August 2011)

@Evel Knievel


----------



## Neartheabyss (5. August 2011)

gibt es ein bild oder eine adresse  wenn ja könnte man mal ein großes schild vor sein haus hängen und ihn an sein schönes auto erinnern oder oder oder,

kettensägen können bestimmt auch blech schneiden,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (5. August 2011)

Es gibt schon Gestalten im Wald da wäre ich, vor allem wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin, eher vorsichtig. Gewalt halte ich aber definitiv für die falsche Lösung. Das macht alles nur noch schlimmer. Wir kennen das Spiel doch schon eine Weile und spielen einfach fleißig weiter .


----------



## taifun (5. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich liebe Deutschland für seine toleranten Mitbewohner!
> 
> Ich denke ich weiß wer das war, wenn einer der Hunde ein Boxer war. Ich hatte letztens schon eine Diskussion mit ihrem abge****ten Macker!
> Schön zu wissen, jetzt bekommt der Zerstörer ein Gesicht.



Dann ran an die Typen.....wie wärs mit Massenauflauf vor der Haustür.


----------



## Barbie SHG (5. August 2011)

Auf dem Heisterburgwall sind den Förstern wohl ein paar Kronen auf den Trail gefallen.
Haben sie diesmal mit richtig viel Feingefühl so hinbekommen, dass ne Umfahrung schwierig scheint.


----------



## ohneworte (5. August 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Dann ran an die Typen.....wie wärs mit Massenauflauf vor der Haustür.



Du bist doch die nächste Woche komplett ausser Haus und rufst zur Demo auf. Tststs...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (5. August 2011)

Ist sie Försterin oder ähnliches oder mit welchem Recht gräbt sie da rum?


----------



## janisj (5. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Sonntag 09:30h Spochtplatz Basche:
> 
> *Vuelta Verticale!*​



Wollte eigentlich Sonntag auch fahren, aber 9:30 ist schon sadomasomäßig. Muss noch überlegen ob ich schon so alt bin. 

j


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (6. August 2011)

Nein, die Trulla is weder Försterin noch sonst irgendwas, die is einfach nur Schei§§e!
Ich hab mal aufm Grab was gemacht, da komm die vorbeispaziert und pflaumt mich an. Sie meinte, das sie das nerven würde, das sie ihren Hund laut Gesetz anleinen müsse, aber wir im Wald machen was wir wollen. 
Ich meinte nur da sie selber schuld wäre, wenn sie sich an alle Gesetze hält, andere machen das halt nicht. Hab mich dann um meinen Kram gekümmert, während sie laut fluchend den Forstweg langspaziert ist.
Wenn ihr mich fragt, braucht die Olle dringend ein Antistressseminar oder einen guten Arzt, wobei ich bezweifle das da was Positives bei rum kommt.


----------



## Neartheabyss (6. August 2011)

ich hätte lieber ein hundfell als nierenwärmer

aber nun mal ernst, wie soll eine frau den halben trail zerlegen können


----------



## Hagen3000 (6. August 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> aber nun mal ernst, wie soll eine frau den halben trail zerlegen können



Das frage ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Naja, wie auch immer, werd's Mir gleich einfach mal anschauen...


----------



## Neartheabyss (6. August 2011)

poste dann bitte mal einen genauen stand der dinge.


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. August 2011)

Ich glaub kaum das die geschaufelt hat, wahrscheinlich nur einige Hölzer rausgezogen. Das is ja schnell gemacht.


----------



## mason89 (6. August 2011)

abartig sowas... dabei wollte ich gerade los und ne runde barbie schreddern... naja mal sehen wie viel da noch geht..


----------



## hoermy (6. August 2011)

Evel hat recht, und alles schön auf dem Trail geworfen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. August 2011)

Quali La Bresse: 

USA 1 GWIN Aaron: (1) 2:01.493 0.000

GER 170 JAUCH Jasper: (73) 2:13.378 +11.885

http://www.uci.ch/templates/BUILTIN-NOFRAMES/Template3/layout.asp?MenuId=MTU0MjY&LangId=1

Jasper war im Speedtrap schneller als der Gwinner!


----------



## lakekeman (6. August 2011)

Sehr cool - direkt mal morgen fürs Final qualifiziert - wenn auch knapp


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. August 2011)

Morgen 1200 WK. Rocken Sie das neue Grab, solange es noch steht. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. August 2011)

morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## gloshabigur (6. August 2011)

Ja, übliche Zeit 08:30.
Startpunkt aber Monthey, VS und dann rüber zu den Dents du Midi


----------



## janisj (6. August 2011)

Morgen 12WK, dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (7. August 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Startpunkt aber Monthey, VS und dann rüber zu den Dents du Midi


das könnte knapp werden ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2011)

*dh-worldcup ergebnis : 
1... G. Minnaar 
71...J. Jauch - 15:551 sec 
*


----------



## exto (7. August 2011)

No Country for old men liegt voller Kronen


----------



## Hitzi (7. August 2011)

hoermy schrieb:


> Sie muss schon oft mit Bikern in konflikte gekommen sein, ich hab ihr auch
> gesagt das ich sowas nicht in Ordnung finde und was da alles passieren kann. Wir haben 15 min diskutiert, aber Verständnis und Argument von
> ihr gleich null. Eher Hass auf alle Biker, aber auch alle im Deister.



Da bin ich gerade an euch vorbei gedüst.... Ich hatte das Conti Trikot an  Du hast im unteren Teil mit ihr diskutiert. Da waren erst zwei Teilstücke mit Stöckern belegt. Die hatte ich schon zur Seite gelegt. Ist die "Rote Zora" dann nach oben gelaufen? Dann dürfte sie alle Baumaßnahmen durchgeführt haben 


Damit ist unsere Stöckchenlegerin jetzt halbwegs identifiziert  

Ich denke da an "falsche" Köder für den Köter?  ist so ein Gedanke jetzt schlimm?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (7. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> No Country for old men liegt voller Kronen



Ne dumme Frage: Was für Kronen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. August 2011)

Baumkronen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich denke da an "falsche" Köder für den Köter?  ist so ein Gedanke jetzt schlimm?



Das ist doch nicht dein ernst? Die Hunde können ja nix für ihre verstrahlte Alte. Die ziehen auch keine Stöcker raus. 


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Hitzi (7. August 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht dein ernst?




Doch


----------



## jammerlappen (7. August 2011)

Zumindest find ich, dass man der alten mal die Einfahrt ausbuddeln sollte...

Die Köter können ja tatsächlich nix dafür, dass der alten die Gesundheit vom Baiker an sich am Poppes vorbei geht!


----------



## G0NZ0 (7. August 2011)

Rolle der Kettenführung(N17) auf Grab/klein Langenhagen verloren, falls sie jemand findet, bitte bei mir melden


----------



## hoermy (7. August 2011)

@Hitzi die " Rote Zora " ist runter gelaufen, die hat aber nicht nur Stöcker gelegt, sondern auch aus Absprüngen und Landungen rausgezogen.
Und das ist echt übel, gerade bei den Absprungkanten.


----------



## firefighter76 (7. August 2011)

wir schaufeln der nen paar schöne sprünge in den garten wenn sie mit den hunden im deister ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Doch



nehm ich Dir nicht ab Die Hunde sind unschuldig,es sei den sie kacken auf die Landezone


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. August 2011)

Ich bin heut 2 mal Barbie gefahren und die Schäden hab ich kaum bemerkt. Die fehlenden Hölzer haben mich nicht sonderlich ausgebremst. Das ist ruck zuck wieder aufgebaut, und zwar größer und stabiler. 


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## mason89 (7. August 2011)

Also ich habe mir das heute auch mal genau angeguckt und muss sagen, dass die Alte nicht nur be******t, sondern auch ganz schön naiv ist, zu glauben, dass das bisschen Mikado spielen einem den Spaß am Fahren verdirbt. Die Sprünge waren alle problemlos fahrbar, legedlich die Äste in den Landungen, die freundlicherweise schon jemand beiseite geschafft hat, hätten die Schwierigkeitsstufe etwas erhöht. Aber irgendwie muss man den Federweg doch auch ausnutzen können? Falls die Personen, die sich für den Trailbau verantwortlich fühlen, vor haben, das ganze wieder in den ursprünglichen Zustand zu versetzen und dabei Hilfe brauchen, PM an mich, ich helfe gerne. Ansonten bleibt mir nur zu sagen: Ab auf den Scheiterhaufen mit der Hexe! Genug Brennholz haben wir ja jetzt!


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2011)

schon mal dran gedacht, die "alte" wegen vorsätzlicher körperverletzung  anzuzeigen ???

vllt. würde ihr das mal helfen sich gedanken zu machen, was alles hätte passieren können. 

denn wer weiß , was sie als nächstes vorhat ?


----------



## mason89 (7. August 2011)

Ich bin mir ja nicht sicher, ob man sich da dann rechtlich nicht auf Glatteis bewegen würde, denn soweit ich weis, sind die Trails ja auch nicht legal und wir haben genauso wenig wie sie das Recht da rumzubuddeln. Das ist wohl leider nur moralisch eine eindeutige Sachlage.


----------



## exto (7. August 2011)

Junge junge...

ich liiiiebe diese freundliche, harmonische Atmosphäre, in der das Knistern der Scheiterhaufen nur von melodischen "auf die Fresse-Rufen" übertönt wird und der Duft von vergifteten Ködern lieblich durch die Bäume zieht...

Ihr habt ganz schön einen an der Waffel. 

Wenn es das ist, wofür grün/weiß neuerdings steht, hab ich mein DF-Trickot heute tatsächlich das letzte Mal angehabt...


----------



## mason89 (7. August 2011)

@ exto: nicht alles so ernst nehmen


----------



## NightWing77 (7. August 2011)

Hallo... So bin wieder da aus dem schönen Ötztal. 
Ist ja einiges passiert vor allem das mit der roten Zora... Miststück

Naja Tirol war ganz schön nur hab ich gemerkt ohne sonen Guide wie letztes Jahr in Südtirol ist fürn Arsc?. Die tollsten Trails gehören den Wanderern und mit dem Rad darauf rum juckeln ist verboten. So das man die 1500 Hm auf Forstautobahnen runterschreddern mußte, was für ne vergeudung.
Aber ab und zu hab ich es dann noch mal gewagt die Wanderwege zu nutzen, erste Sahne sag ich nur.


----------



## tom de la zett (7. August 2011)

Leider einige Verluste heute zu beklagen gehabt in unserer Truppe
Eine Satteltasche mit Schlauch und Ersatzschaltauge und
eine Windweste in kleinem weißem Beutel  - fast neu -

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch was entdeckt? Vermutlich auf Schiebedach,   Klotrail, oder Rakete weggehüpft, evtl. auch auf Funkturm, Grab oder Barbiegrab. Der ehrliche Finder kricht einen am Annaturm ausgegeben 

War ja ganz schön was los heut im Wald, vielleicht haben wir Glück


----------



## herkulars (7. August 2011)

> @ exto: nicht alles so ernst nehmen



Das hier ist aber ein öffentliches Forum. Und es gibt durchaus Personen aus Forst und Regionsverwaltung, die hier schonmal reinsehen. Es wäre also schon nicht schlecht den Ball etwas flacher zu halten und sich mit Drohungen, sosehr sie auch nicht ernsthaft gemeint sind, zurückzuhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (8. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Junge junge...
> 
> ich liiiiebe diese freundliche, harmonische Atmosphäre, in der das Knistern der Scheiterhaufen nur von melodischen "auf die Fresse-Rufen" übertönt wird und der Duft von vergifteten Ködern lieblich durch die Bäume zieht...
> 
> ...




Man merkt, dass du nicht jünger wirst und dir die Weisheit über die Tastatur läuft 

Die Stöckcheleger wurden hier schon immer beschimpft..... und nun ist halt die "Rote Zora" dran..... das Böse hat endlich ein Gesicht


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. August 2011)

@Exto
Deine Toleranz in allen Ehren, aber nur mal so gesponnen. 
Ich schieb das Grab hoch um zu gucken das Alles in Ordnung ist, zieh mich oben an, ratter runter, und klatsch mit 35 km/h in eine kaputte Landung, die 30 min vorher noch in Ordnung war.
Nachdem ich aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen werde, fahr ich direkt zu der Zumsel und reiß ihr alle roten Haare aus, und ich mein wirklich ALLE!
Toleranz hin oder her!


----------



## tom de la zett (8. August 2011)

@Hitzi: warum hast du die Gute nicht gleich festgenommen?


----------



## schappi (8. August 2011)

mason89 schrieb:


> @ exto: nicht alles so ernst nehmen



Das hat man 1933 in Deutschland auch gedacht!!!

Exto hat recht!!
DF steht für Toleranz im Wald und Hunde vergiften und Vordergärten verwüsten steht nicht für Toleranz!!
Bitte reflektiert vorher bevor ihr so extreme Meinungen (wenn auch bestimmt im Spass gemeint) äussert.
Beharrliches diskutieren führt meistens besser zum Ziel, wenn es auch anstrengender ist.
Anders Thema:
Die Staatsforst hat die beiden legalen Trails jetzt per GPS eingemessen und wir werden die Daten die nächsten Wochen bekommen, dann können wir uns um das Thema Versicherungsschutz und Vereinsgründung kümmern.
Das Thema Versicherungsschutz machen wir zusammen mit den Weserbikländern (die überlegen auch ob sie einen Verein gründen bzw ob sie u:U. Mitglied der DF Zweigstelle Süntel) werden im kleinen Kreis mit verschiedenen Versicherungen.
Zum Thema Vereinsgründung machen wir dann wieder einen großen Stammtisch in der BH. Dazu wird hier dann eingeladen.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (8. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Exto
> Deine Toleranz in allen Ehren...



Das hat mit Toleranz herzlich wenig zu tun! Ich dachte, du kennst mich gut genug um zu wissen, wie intolerant ich bin  

Ich finde nur, man kann sich n bisschen Mühe geben, der Dame die eigene Frustration etwas phantasievoller zu vermitteln, wenn du verstehst, was ich meine 

Mal n anderes Szenario: Stellt euch vor, dem alten Mädchen passiert in nächster Zeit im Wald ein Unglück. Und wenn sie sich bloß in der ungeliebten Hundeleine verheddert und lang hinschlägt. Was glaubt ihr, was Volkes Meinung so vermuten wird, nach den Freundlichkeiten, die hier so rausgehauen werden...


----------



## Zonerider (8. August 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Leider einige Verluste heute zu beklagen gehabt in unserer Truppe
> Eine Satteltasche mit Schlauch und Ersatzschaltauge und
> eine Windweste in kleinem weißem Beutel  - fast neu -
> 
> ...



Bin gegen 18.30Uhr allein auf Grab unterwegs gewesen (defekte Seite) aber nix gesehen. Hatte noch jemandem mit nem YT Dhler hoch schieben sehen (Laube) eventuell hat er ja was gesehen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. August 2011)

Du hast natürlich Recht, Exto.
Ich hatte aber schon 2 Gespräche mit der Dame und mit dem Rest ihrer Familie auch schon mal.
Die ganze Truppe ist in ihrer geistigen Umnachtung aber dermaßen verbohrt, das mit verbalen Mitteln eigentlich garnichts zu machen ist.
Wirklich witzig is aber das die Waldbesitzer und Förster garkeinen Stress mehr machen, man sich aber mit soner Psychofamily auseinander setzen muß. Das bekommt schon eine andere Qualität.
Wenn ich mich verletze aus den genannten Gründen, werd ich die Truppe aber definitiv vor Gericht zerren und auf Schmerzensgeld verklagen!


----------



## mason89 (8. August 2011)

Ich gehöre ja nicht mal zu den DF, also darf ich auch intolerant sein. 
Ne Spaß bei Seite, die Frau hat halt einfach bei vielen einen Nerv  getroffen mit ihrer Aktion und die paar Sprüche, die hier gefallen sind,  sind doch bloß gesunder Sarkasmus und kein Grund sich hier so zu echauffieren. Zumal das wirklich in keinem Verhältnis zu dem steht, was durch ihre kleine Buddel Aktion hätte passieren können.


----------



## Hitzi (8. August 2011)

Ich habe am Freitag auch eine Vollbremsung machen müssen...... von daher darf man auch ruhig mal verbalen Dampf ablassen. 
Psychologen sagen das das hilft 

Zur Festnahme: Hat sich ja erst hinterher rausgestellt, dass die Rote Zora Frau Stöckchenlegerin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Die ganze Truppe ist in ihrer geistigen Umnachtung aber dermaßen verbohrt, das mit verbalen Mitteln eigentlich garnichts zu machen ist.



Wer spricht denn von "verbal"?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. August 2011)

Ich unterbreche nur ungerne die Hasstiraden, aber:

Fährt morgen noch jemand, so ab 18.00 Uhr WK? Muss mir mal persönlich ansehen, was die rote Hexe so angerichtet hat, damit ich mitfluchen kann...


----------



## Neartheabyss (8. August 2011)

szene 3. ich baller den barbietrail unter und springe über einen double. in der landung steht frau r.z. aus b. und ich springe ihr dabei mit meinen vorderrad ins gesicht. mein schlauch geht dabei kaputt. nun die frage, wer bezahlt mir den schlauch.

( ist natürlich nur spaß ) kann aber theroretisch passieren, oder


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (8. August 2011)

Wirklich lustig...


----------



## schappi (8. August 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> szene 3. ich baller den barbietrail unter und springe über einen double. in der landung steht frau r.z. aus b. und ich springe ihr dabei mit meinen vorderrad ins gesicht. mein schlauch geht dabei kaputt. nun die frage, wer bezahlt mir den schlauch.
> 
> ( ist natürlich nur spaß ) kann aber theroretisch passieren, oder



Dann gilt §1 der STVO:
§ 1
Grundregeln
(1) Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.

(2) Jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat sich so zu verhalten, daß kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird.


----------



## feldbirne (8. August 2011)

huhuuu

ma ne frage, weiss nicht ob das schon diskutiert wurde...

was is denn bitte auf dem, ich glaub der heisst "no country for old men" (nähe nienstedter parkplatz) passiert? der wurde ja komplett wegrationalisiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (8. August 2011)

Gleiches Thema, anderes Problem:
Dannos Großvater wurde gestern von zwei Jungspunden auf ihren mit übermäßig viel Federweg ausgestatteten Bergabrädern an der Wassertretstelle nähe Waldkater ordentlichst beleidigt.
Er war dort gerade am Arbeiten, als die zwei wohl zu tief in den Wortschatz gegriffen haben, er solle nicht im Weg stehen. Verbale Auseinandersetzung mit der Schadensbegrenzung von Großvater Dannenberg, dass sie doch nur etwas langsamer an Wanderern vorbeifahren sollten. Die zwei Typen (einer wohl mit VoKuHiLa-Verschnitt) sind dann nochmal zurück und haben eine Bambule provoziert.
Bzgl. Rückschlag: Wer hat gerade den Laubbläser? Würde denen gerne mal den warmen Irokesenpudel von Westen nach Osten mauern!


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. August 2011)

Das is natürlich mindestens genauso dämlich!


----------



## mason89 (9. August 2011)

und mindestens genauso unnötig ...


----------



## Hitzi (9. August 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann gilt §1 der STVO:
> § 1
> Grundregeln
> (1) Die Teilnahme am Straßenverkehr erfordert ständige Vorsicht und gegenseitige Rücksicht.
> ...


Da stellt sich erst einmal die grundsätzliche Frage nach der Zuständigkeit der STVO im Wald.
Die ist Abhängig von der Widmung durch die jeweiligen örtlich zuständigen Verwaltungsbehörden, z.B. Forstämter.

Je weiter man vom besiedelten Gebeiten entfernt ist umso weniger dürfte die STVO greifen. Abseits vom Weg dürfte es noch schwieriger werden.


----------



## schappi (9. August 2011)

Mann!!!
Das mit der STVO war doch ironisch gemeint!

Zu Vater Dannenberg und den Forstwegraudis fÃ¤llt mir noch( Achtung Ironie!) Â§2 STVO Absatz 5 und besonders Â§3 Absatz 2a: " (2a) Die FahrzeugfÃ¼hrer mÃ¼ssen sich gegenÃ¼ber Kindern, HilfsbedÃ¼rftigen und Ã¤lteren Menschen, insbesondere durch Verminderung der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und durch Bremsbereitschaft, so verhalten, daÃ eine GefÃ¤hrdung dieser Verkehrsteilnehmer ausgeschlossen ist." ein, der lieÃe mich Ã¼brigens auch auf das Barbiegrab beziehen, da steht ja in Absatz 4 :" Radfahrer dÃ¼rfen ferner rechte Seitenstreifen benutzen, wenn keine Radwege vorhanden sind und FuÃgÃ¤nger nicht behindert werden. "


StraÃenverkehrs-Ordnung (StVO)

I. Allgemeine Verkehrsregeln

Â§2 StraÃenbenutzung durch Fahrzeuge

 (1) Fahrzeuge mÃ¼ssen die Fahrbahn benutzen, von zwei Fahrbahnen die rechte. Seitenstreifen sind nicht Bestandteil der Fahrbahn.

 (2) Es ist mÃ¶glichst weit rechts zu fahren, nicht nur bei Gegenverkehr, beim Ãberholtwerden, an Kuppen, in Kurven oder bei UnÃ¼bersichtlichkeit.

 (3) Fahrzeuge, die in der LÃ¤ngsrichtung einer Schienenbahn verkehren, mÃ¼ssen diese, soweit mÃ¶glich, durchfahren lassen.

 (3a) Bei Glatteis, SchneeglÃ¤tte, Schneematsch, Eis- oder ReifglÃ¤tte darf ein Kraftfahrzeug nur mit Reifen gefahren werden, welche die in Anhang II Nummer 2.2 der Richtlinie 92/23/EWG des Rates vom 31. MÃ¤rz 1992 Ã¼ber Reifen von Kraftfahrzeugen und KraftfahrzeuganhÃ¤ngern und Ã¼ber ihre Montage (ABl. L 129 vom 14.5.1992, S. 95), die zuletzt durch die Richtlinie 2005/11/EG (ABl. L 46 vom 17.2.2005, S. 42) geÃ¤ndert worden ist, beschriebenen Eigenschaften erfÃ¼llen (M+S-Reifen). Kraftfahrzeuge der Klassen M2, M3, N2 und N3 gemÃ¤Ã Anlage XXIX der StraÃenverkehrs-Zulassungs-Ordnung in der Fassung der Bekanntmachung vom 28. September 1988 (BGBl. I S. 1793), die zuletzt durch Artikel 3 der Verordnung vom 21. April 2009 (BGBl. I S. 872) geÃ¤ndert worden ist, dÃ¼rfen bei solchen WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen auch gefahren werden, wenn an den RÃ¤dern der Antriebsachsen M+S-Reifen angebracht sind. Satz 1 gilt nicht fÃ¼r Nutzfahrzeuge der Land- und Forstwirtschaft sowie fÃ¼r Einsatzfahrzeuge der in Â§ 35 Absatz 1 genannten Organisationen, soweit fÃ¼r diese Fahrzeuge bauartbedingt keine M+S-Reifen verfÃ¼gbar sind. Wer ein kennzeichnungspflichtiges Fahrzeug mit gefÃ¤hrlichen GÃ¼tern fÃ¼hrt, muss bei einer Sichtweite unter 50 m, bei SchneeglÃ¤tte oder Glatteis jede GefÃ¤hrdung anderer ausschlieÃen und wenn nÃ¶tig den nÃ¤chsten geeigneten Platz zum Parken aufsuchen.

 (4) Radfahrer mÃ¼ssen einzeln hintereinander fahren; nebeneinander dÃ¼rfen sie nur fahren, wenn dadurch der Verkehr nicht behindert wird. Eine Benutzungspflicht der Radwege in der jeweiligen Fahrtrichtung besteht nur, wenn Zeichen 237, 240 oder 241 angeordnet ist. Rechte Radwege ohne die Zeichen 237, 240 oder 241 dÃ¼rfen benutzt werden. Linke Radwege ohne die Zeichen 237, 240 oder 241 dÃ¼rfen nur benutzt werden, wenn dies durch das Zusatzzeichen âRadverkehr freiâ allein angezeigt ist. Radfahrer dÃ¼rfen ferner rechte Seitenstreifen benutzen, wenn keine Radwege vorhanden sind und FuÃgÃ¤nger nicht behindert werden. AuÃerhalb geschlossener Ortschaften dÃ¼rfen Mofas Radwege benutzen.

 (5) Kinder bis zum vollendeten 8. Lebensjahr mÃ¼ssen, Ã¤ltere Kinder bis zum vollendeten 10. Lebensjahr dÃ¼rfen mit FahrrÃ¤dern Gehwege benutzen. Auf FuÃgÃ¤nger ist besondere RÃ¼cksicht zu nehmen. Beim Ãberqueren einer Fahrbahn mÃ¼ssen die Kinder absteigen.


----------



## herkulars (9. August 2011)

Die letzten Seiten wirken so trist und unentspannt. 



janisj schrieb:


>





herkulars schrieb:


>





Dease schrieb:


>





Dease schrieb:


>





Phil81 schrieb:


>





Power-Valve schrieb:


>


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. August 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Die letzten Seiten wirken so trist und unentspannt.



Stimmt 

















Letztes WE mit Johan im schönen Deister


----------



## zoomie (9. August 2011)

Mann!!!
Das mit der STVO war doch ironisch gemeint!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zu Vater Dannenberg und den Forstwegraudis fällt mir noch( Achtung Ironie!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) §2 STVO Absatz 5 und besonders §3 Absatz 2a: " (2a) Die Fahrzeugführer müssen sich gegenüber Kindern, Hilfsbedürftigen und älteren Menschen, insbesondere durch Verminderung der Fahrgeschwindigkeit und durch Bremsbereitschaft, so verhalten, daß eine Gefährdung dieser Verkehrsteilnehmer ausgeschlossen ist." ein, der ließe mich übrigens auch auf das Barbiegrab beziehen, da steht ja in Absatz 4 :" Radfahrer dürfen ferner rechte Seitenstreifen benutzen, wenn keine Radwege vorhanden sind und Fußgänger nicht behindert werden. "

..und bei Frauen muß man auch immer vorsichtig sein..


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. August 2011)

@ Hagen und Johan


Schöne Bilder 

Aber die Socken von Hagen gehen GAR nicht


----------



## Dease (9. August 2011)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> @ Hagen und Johan
> 
> 
> Schöne Bilder
> ...



Ich glaub damit ist man locker eine Sekunde langsamer auf dem Trail. 

Samy: Das atomangetriebene Bike fliegt aber mega.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (9. August 2011)

Jungs, dreht mal nicht durch  Das sind original Vorderegger-Freeride-Socken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Edelster Zwirn und feinste Importware, Neon-Türkis ftw


----------



## herkulars (9. August 2011)

... und leuchten im Dunkeln! 

Aber jetzt sind die ganzen schönen Fotos ja wieder auf ner alten Seite. Also nochmal: 



Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Stimmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. August 2011)

@Dease: Das ist der neue Kicker in die Rinne rein. 2 Mal gesprungen und schon bis runter ins Flat  Da muss ne Landung hin


----------



## Dease (9. August 2011)

Das Handyvideo von der Stelle ist leider nix geworden. 

Das nächste Mal könnte aber noch ein bißchen von der Landezone mit aufs Bild, dann sieht es richtig spektakulär aus.


----------



## schappi (9. August 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Mann!!!
> 
> ..und bei Frauen muß man auch immer vorsichtig sein..



Ja besonders im Dunkeln!


----------



## Fh4n (9. August 2011)

Ich bin wohl Sonntag seit längerer Zeit mal wieder im Deisterkopeister. Lässt sich jemand zu einer Endurorunde breitschlagen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. August 2011)

Oh schade, da bin ich grad bei der Bike Attack  Aber sag mal wieder Bescheid, wenn du nochmal da bist. Fährst du Merxhausen mit?


----------



## zoomie (9. August 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Ja besonders im Dunkeln!


 
..erklär's mir..


----------



## MasterAss (9. August 2011)

So, jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal vorstellen.

Ich bin der Nachmieter in Bredenbeck vom Roudy. Ich bin mit meiner Freundin zusammen nach Bredenbeck gezogen (kommen ursprünglich aus Diekholzen bei Hildesheim).

Nachdem wir jetzt den ganzen Umzugsstreß einigermaßen bewältigt haben, kann das Biken jetzt endlich starten.

Ich war vorher schon das ein oder andere Mal im Deister unterwegs und kenne Ladies only und den Farm(Farn?)weg. Heute morgen bin ich den Trail an der Wöltjebuche-Wekkreuzung runter, war aber ziemlich schlammig das gute Ding und unten bin ich wahrscheinlich falsch nach rechts abgebogen, da war dann Schlamm pur und Zecken sammeln angesagt. Weiß jemand wie der Trail heisst den ich dort gefahren bin?

Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. August 2011)

Hi MasterAss! Wilkommen im Deister! Würde mich freuen, mal wieder zusammen mit meiner alten Sitzstrebe ne Runde zu fahren


----------



## schappi (9. August 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..erklär's mir..



Die versuchen im Dunkeln immer so komische Sachen mit einem zu machen


----------



## schappi (9. August 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal vorstellen.
> 
> Ich bin der Nachmieter in Bredenbeck vom Roudy. Ich bin mit meiner Freundin zusammen nach Bredenbeck gezogen (kommen ursprünglich aus Diekholzen bei Hildesheim).
> 
> ...


Verlief der wie eine Achterbahn? Immer steil runter und dann wieder Steil rauf?
dann war es der Grenzweg


----------



## zoomie (9. August 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Die versuchen im Dunkeln immer so komische Sachen mit einem zu machen



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................zu viel Information..........

..was frag ich auch nach..


----------



## schappi (9. August 2011)

Ahh Cherie, kratz misch, beiß misch, sag Tiegeer zu misch. (wie der Franzose zu sagen pflegt)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. August 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal vorstellen.
> 
> Ich bin der Nachmieter in Bredenbeck vom Roudy. Ich bin mit meiner Freundin zusammen nach Bredenbeck gezogen (kommen ursprünglich aus Diekholzen bei Hildesheim).
> 
> ...


 
So hat mein Fahrradkeller ein Leben nach dem Enduro 
Wir sind also umgezogen und sind bis auf 20-30 kleine Baustellen komplett wohnfähig. Ich werde also, wenn meine Umzugblessuren und der Virusinfekt weg sind am WE mal wieder in den Wald fahren 

Merxhausen werde ich aber nicht hinkriegen.
Höchstens am Renntag (Wann war das nochmal?) zum knipsen.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. August 2011)

So, 21.8.


----------



## Phil81 (9. August 2011)

Wer fährt denn eigendlich alles so hin?


----------



## Ladys-MTB (9. August 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....................zu viel Information..........
> 
> ..was frag ich auch nach..


 
  aaahh, Nähkästchen!!


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. August 2011)

@Phil oder Johan

Wenn die Herren mich mitnehmen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. August 2011)

Läuft. Der User Hagen3000 kommt ja auch.


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. August 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Läuft. Der User Hagen3000 kommt ja auch.




Du meinst TurboHagen90k?  

Soll ich noch ein Zelt besorgen oder darf ich irgendwo mit unterkriechen?


----------



## Phil81 (9. August 2011)

Komm ggf. wohl auch penne aber im Auto keinen Bock das Zelt wieder ewig zu Trocken. Hätte auch nen Pavillion am Start.

Rennen fahr ich aber nicht mit da sich das mit 96 überschneidet.


----------



## G0NZ0 (9. August 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Komm ggf. wohl auch penne aber im Auto keinen Bock das Zelt wieder ewig zu Trocken. Hätte auch nen Pavillion am Start.
> 
> Rennen fahr ich aber nicht mit da sich das mit 96 überschneidet.




Also besorge ich mir noch ein Zelt oder mache durch


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. August 2011)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl Sonntag seit längerer Zeit mal wieder im Deisterkopeister. Lässt sich jemand zu einer Endurorunde breitschlagen?



dir würde ich vorschlagen , mal andere tätigkeiten im wald zu erledigen .
ich glaub du hast da einen seeeeehhhhrrr großen nachholbedarf


----------



## Dease (9. August 2011)

Am 12.8. und 13.8. ist Tag der offenen Tür bei Nicolai.  Ist ja gleich um die Ecke.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/07/tag-der-offenen-tuer-bei-nicolai-am-12-und-13-august/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (9. August 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> So, jetzt will ich mich hier auch mal vorstellen.
> 
> Ich bin der Nachmieter in Bredenbeck vom Roudy. Ich bin mit meiner Freundin zusammen nach Bredenbeck gezogen (kommen ursprünglich aus Diekholzen bei Hildesheim).
> 
> ...



Dann herzlich Willkommen hier in Bredenbeck und am Deister



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So hat mein Fahrradkeller ein Leben nach dem Enduro
> Wir sind also umgezogen und sind bis auf 20-30 kleine Baustellen komplett wohnfähig. Ich werde also, wenn meine Umzugblessuren und der Virusinfekt weg sind am WE mal wieder in den Wald fahren
> 
> Merxhausen werde ich aber nicht hinkriegen.
> ...



Wurde ja auch langsam Zeit Dann alles Jute im neuen

Habe leider selber noch nichts neues gefunden.. und zum Biken reicht die Zeit immer noch nicht.

Jetzt haben wir große Messe an der schon die 2012 Modelle vorgestellt werden und da ist dann viel Los


----------



## Fh4n (9. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dir würde ich vorschlagen , mal andere tätigkeiten im wald zu erledigen .
> ich glaub du hast da einen seeeeehhhhrrr großen nachholbedarf



Frag Guido! Guido und ich haben gebuddelt, als die meisten im Sommerloch geschlafen haben. 
Aja...Ü30 hat ein Wespennest weniger und Guido ein Dutzend Stiche mehr!


----------



## mason89 (10. August 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Am 12.8. und 13.8. ist Tag der offenen Tür bei Nicolai.  Ist ja gleich um die Ecke.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/08/07/tag-der-offenen-tuer-bei-nicolai-am-12-und-13-august/



cool, werd ich mir mal geben


----------



## ohneworte (10. August 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Dann herzlich Willkommen hier in Bredenbeck und am Deister
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wann tauchst Du hier auf?


----------



## schappi (10. August 2011)

*Kennt jemand diesen langhaarigen Bombenleger?*


----------



## lakekeman (10. August 2011)

Hehe  sehr cooler Typ finde ich


----------



## Skyjet (10. August 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> *Kennt jemand diesen langhaarigen Bombenleger?*


 
Horscht Schlämmer???


----------



## schappi (10. August 2011)

Vorsicht!
Ab und zu tarnt er sich mit Mütze und künstlichen Sommersprossen




auf diesem Bild ist sein Bombenlegerblick besonders deutlich


----------



## schappi (10. August 2011)

Kann sich noch jemand an die junge Dame erinnern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (10. August 2011)

Wird echt Zeit, dass wieder Wetter zum Biken wird. Wenn selbst Schappi schon Langeweile hat und alte Bilder rauskramt... 
Macht der motorisierte Rennzirkus auch Pause bei dem Wetter?


----------



## schappi (10. August 2011)

das nächste Rennen ist erst wieder 4. September in Brands Hatch


----------



## chris2305 (10. August 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Horscht Schlämmer???



Der tarnt sich schon mal langsam als Bär, damit er dan im Amerika nicht angegriffen wird


----------



## exto (10. August 2011)

Schappi, dann haste ja genug Zeit, mal n bisschen was vorteilhafteres rauszusuchen, als die ollen Zausel-Fotos 

Chris, lass mal! Hinterher verliebt sich so'n Grizzly und will mich vernaschen


----------



## gloshabigur (10. August 2011)

Hi,
kurzer Bericht aus den Westalpen. Nachdem das Wetter die ersten 4 Tage eher msu war, scheint sich jetzt langsam das gute Wetter durchzusetzen. Steigungen: steil, Trails: sehr  verblockt.





















Greetz!


----------



## schappi (11. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Schappi, dann haste ja genug Zeit, mal n bisschen was vorteilhafteres rauszusuchen, als die ollen Zausel-Fotos
> 
> Chris, lass mal! Hinterher verliebt sich so'n Grizzly und will mich vernaschen



Die alten Zausel- Fotos sind mir in die Hände gefallen, als ich nach dem Datum des DK2 ich war dabei gesucht habe.

Der Hoerminator hat ja schon in der IG beweint, das es schon lange keine DK mehr gegeben hat. Finde ich gut die Idee.
Ich bin gern bereit dem Organisator zu helfen mit meiner Ortskenntnis und meiner Planungssoftware mit der man die Route planen kann und die Wegstrecke und Hm berechnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2011)

da mein oberschenkel den dk 5 nicht mitmacht , ist evel am planen. 
der nächste deisterkreisel wird aller voraussicht am *28. AUGUST 2011*
gemacht. 
den sonntag hat steffen frei. 



also da die teilnehmerzahl wie immer auf 30 begrenzt ist , her mit euren anmeldungen .

evel


----------



## H/WF-Honk (11. August 2011)

steht seit gestern abend dick im Kalender 


evel
H/WF-Honk


----------



## matzinski (11. August 2011)

dabei


evel 
H/WF-Honk
Matze


----------



## Dease (11. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da mein oberschenkel den dk 5 nicht mitmacht , ist evel am planen.
> der nächste deisterkreisel wird aller voraussicht am *28. AUGUST 2011*
> gemacht.
> den sonntag hat steffen frei.
> ...



Dabei


----------



## reflux (11. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da mein oberschenkel den dk 5 nicht mitmacht , ist evel am planen.
> der nächste deisterkreisel wird aller voraussicht am *28. AUGUST 2011*
> gemacht.
> den sonntag hat steffen frei.
> ...


was ist das denn?


----------



## schappi (11. August 2011)

Der Deisterkreisel: Tagestour auf möglichst vielen Singletrails um den Deister
Hier die Daten vom DK4


















Könnt ihr euch noch erinnern wie wir an der Laube auf die Jahresversammlung der Waldbauern gestossen sind, und die plötzlich ganz still wurden weil sie glaubten wir wären ein Flashmob?


----------



## Hitzi (11. August 2011)

DK 4 dabei

* evel
* H/WF-Honk
* Matze
* Hitzi


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. August 2011)

Gut, dann plan ich mal den DK 5.
Ich kann natürlich nur den Guide machen, wenn ich am Wochenende vorher in Merkxhausen an einem Stück bleibe.

Mein Vorschlag wäre:
Treffpunkt 10 Uhr in Hohenbostel, auf dem Parkplatz gegenüber der Sparkasse. Ist nicht soweit entfernt von der Autobahn.
Hoch zum Funkturm und Schmierseife runter.
Zum Nordmannsturm und Römer runter.
Vom Parkplatz ein Stück bergauf Richtung Annaturm und den kompletten Ü30 runter.
An den Wasserrädern bergauf Richtung Laube.
Zur Wöltjebuche und den 120er runter.
Über Taternpfahl zur Wöltjebuche zurück und Grenzweg runter.
Zur Laube wieder hoch und am Annaturm Paue machen.
Nochmal das erste Stück vom Ü30 bis zur Passstraße und wieder hoch Richtung Nordmannsturm.
Rakete runter.
Dann können wir entweder in Basche Eis essen fahren, oder wenn wir noch Saft haben, hängen wir noch Heisterburgtrail dran.

Schappi, jetzt kannste ja mit deiner Deisterkreiselstreckenplanungssoftware zuschlagen.


----------



## herkulars (11. August 2011)

Strammes Programm! Ich kann an dem Wochenende leider nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Skyjet (11. August 2011)

* evel
* H/WF-Honk
* Matze
* Hitzi[/quote]
* Skyjet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (11. August 2011)

dabei


evel
H/WF-Honk
Matze
 Hitzi
 Skyjet
WeisstSchonWer


----------



## chris2305 (11. August 2011)

Da trage ich mich doch erstmal ein


WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> dabei
> 
> 
> evel
> ...


----------



## schappi (11. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Gut, dann plan ich mal den DK 5.
> Ich kann natürlich nur den Guide machen, wenn ich am Wochenende vorher in Merkxhausen an einem Stück bleibe.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> ...



So hier ist das Streckenprofil ohne Heisterburgtrail:
50km und 1400hm Strammm! Maximales Gefälle 50%


----------



## firefighter76 (11. August 2011)

auch dabei


----------



## chris2305 (11. August 2011)

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76


----------



## exto (11. August 2011)

Zumindest ist bei den letzten Fotos die durchschnittliche Frisur und das Wetter besser.

Am 28. hab ich leider keine Zeit...


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Am 28. hab ich leider keine Zeit...


 
sind auch nur bikes mit federgabel und schaltung zugelassen


----------



## mason89 (11. August 2011)

auch dabei

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. August 2011)

Falls jemand mit der S-Bahn aus Hannover kommt. Die ist um 10:11 in Winninghausen.
Wir starten dann um 10:20 würd ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. August 2011)

Das ist ja ein Run hier nach 4 std schon 30% der Plätze weg


----------



## Dease (11. August 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Run hier nach 4 std schon 30% der Plätze weg



Und das obwohl mein "dabei" von der Seite davor ignoriert wurde.

Also nochmal von mir: dabei

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89


----------



## Surfjunk (11. August 2011)

Ist der 28.8 echt fest?
Da liege ich noch am Strand. 
Wie sieht's mit ner Woche später aus?

Heute mal 30 km mit Trails Abgespult und ich würde mal sagen so langsam geht es wieder. 
In 3-4 Wochen macht der Haarriss auch kein Problem mehr, glaube ich. 

Oder ihr müst mir die Tour mal als GPS File rüberjagen. 
Damit wir armen Wiehenbiker auch mal Trails fahren können. 

Von einem 120 hab ich noch nix gehört, interessant. 

Chris kannst du mittracken und mir das mal rüberjagen?
Dann kommen wir mal mit ner Horde hier aus OWL und fahren das nach.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. August 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist der 28.8 echt fest?
> Da liege ich noch am Strand.
> Wie sieht's mit ner Woche später aus?


da sind wir in saalbach


----------



## taifun (11. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> da mein oberschenkel den dk 5 nicht mitmacht , ist evel am planen.
> der nächste deisterkreisel wird aller voraussicht am *28. AUGUST 2011*
> gemacht.
> den sonntag hat steffen frei.
> ...



Es :kotz: mich an,kann wieder nicht mit dabei sein.Immer nur Promotermine wenn was angesagt ist


----------



## chris2305 (11. August 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist der 28.8 echt fest?
> Da liege ich noch am Strand.
> Wie sieht's mit ner Woche später aus?
> 
> ...



Woche später ist wie gesagt schlecht. Werde mal mittracken wenn ich es nicht vergesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (11. August 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Woche später ist wie gesagt schlecht. Werde mal mittracken wenn ich es nicht vergesse.



Ich schick dir nochmal ne Email als Erinnerung aus dem Internetcafe. 
Und komme mir bloss nicht mit Batterie leer oder so


----------



## tom de la zett (11. August 2011)

schnell im Familienkalender eingetragen  
Fette Runde und einen davon kenn ich noch nicht mal (120=Steingarten?). Vielleicht finden so viele Augen ja auch noch meine verlorene Windjacke wieder 

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett


----------



## tom de la zett (11. August 2011)

Apropos: ein Versuch noch... 



tom de la zett schrieb:


> Leider einige Verluste heute zu beklagen gehabt in unserer Truppe
> Eine Satteltasche mit Schlauch und Ersatzschaltauge und
> eine Windweste in kleinem weißem Beutel  - fast neu -
> 
> ...


----------



## stefan64 (11. August 2011)

Dabei.

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64


----------



## tom de la zett (11. August 2011)

oh! Die Frühschicht will mal wieder ausschlafen ;o))


----------



## roofrockrider (11. August 2011)

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64 
- roofrockrider

ich möchte auch gerne mitfahren und werde mit der S-Bahn anreisen

Gruß Martin


----------



## stefan64 (11. August 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> oh! Die Frühschicht will mal wieder ausschlafen ;o))



Nicht wenn wir mit dem Bike anreisen


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. August 2011)

Martin, du lebst ja auch noch!
Surfjunk, ihr könnt mich auch mal als Guide buchen. Die Wochenenden danach sind leider alle schon für andere Events verplant, bis Ende September.


----------



## Torben. (12. August 2011)




----------



## zoomie (12. August 2011)

Mirko.. soso.. ...zahlreiche Mitglieder in ...Springe...

Aber wie immer schön geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (12. August 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist der 28.8 echt fest?
> Da liege ich noch am Strand.



Dito! Liege zwar nicht am Stand, sondern bike in Meran. Wäre aber trotzdem gerne mitgekomen. Zumal ich mich in letzter Zeit ja deistertechnisch eher zurück gehalten habe und den Rest der "Meute" gerne mal wieder gesehen hätte. So kann ich euch nur viel Spaß wünschen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> soso.. ...zahlreiche Mitglieder in ...Springe...


 
warte es ab conny , warte es ab  

wir sind mehr als du denkst


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. August 2011)

Wollte heute mal wieder 'ne kleine Tour im Deister machen, so ab 17:30 Uhr Waldkater. Noch jemand?


----------



## herkulars (12. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> warte es ab conny , warte es ab
> 
> wir sind mehr als du denkst



Come to the dark side... We have cookies!


----------



## bassboolette (12. August 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Mirko.. soso.. ...zahlreiche Mitglieder in ...Springe...
> 
> Aber wie immer schön geschrieben



Das mit den Springern hat die NDZ aus Springe nachträglich reingebracht. Bin völlig unschuldig!


----------



## LocoFanatic (12. August 2011)

@ chris2305: ich habe auch Interesse an dem Track, bin leider auch erst im September wieder in Springe...

Wünsche euch viel Spaß beim Kreisel,
Charles


----------



## Surfjunk (12. August 2011)

He Evil, auf das Angebot komme ich zurück.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Das mit den Springern hat die NDZ aus Springe nachträglich reingebracht. Bin völlig unschuldig!


 

nicht weiter schlimm. 
das springer bike-team wir die trails sicher ausgiebig fahren und sich weiter vornehm zurückhalten


----------



## Hitzi (12. August 2011)

Sonntag Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (12. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nicht weiter schlimm.
> das springer bike-team wir die trails sicher ausgiebig fahren und sich weiter vornehm zurückhalten




..ach.. 
Und ich kenn die nur vom 'normalem Waldweg' runter rasen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste, in ihren orange/blau enganliegenden Kostümchen..
Auf 'nem trail hab ich die noch nie gesehen..


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Sonntag Frühschicht?


aber sischer dat ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. August 2011)

Wie sieht's am Samstag mit ner enduro Tour aus? Der Sonntag soll wohl wettertechnisch nicht so dolle sein. 


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. August 2011)

nippelspanner schrieb:


> Dito! Liege zwar nicht am Stand, sondern bike in Meran. Wäre aber trotzdem gerne mitgekomen. Zumal ich mich in letzter Zeit ja deistertechnisch eher zurück gehalten habe und den Rest der "Meute" gerne mal wieder gesehen hätte. So kann ich euch nur viel Spaß wünschen.



Ach, über dich haben wir letztens noch gesprochen, ob er noch lebt fragte einer  
 Ibis mojo  noch nie gesehen im Deister


----------



## chris2305 (13. August 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wie sieht's am Samstag mit ner enduro Tour aus? Der Sonntag soll wohl wettertechnisch nicht so dolle sein.
> 
> 
> ---
> - Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



13.30 Parkplatz Laube


----------



## NightWing77 (13. August 2011)

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64 
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (13. August 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> aber sischer dat ...



Wann und wo?

Ich würde gerne mit dem Zug anreisen..... und per Pedes zurück


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. August 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> 13.30 Parkplatz Laube



Mist. Zu spät. 
Ich Dreh heut Abend ne Runde mit Hund. 1900 spochtplatz 


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2011)

juchuhh , da hab ich endlich den chris den sat runterbekommen und geil fand er ihn auch noch .


----------



## firefighter76 (13. August 2011)

und wie bist du hoch gekommen ???


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wann und wo?
> 
> Ich würde gerne mit dem Zug anreisen..... und per Pedes zurück


10:00 Uhr Egestorf Bhf. ?


----------



## feldbirne (13. August 2011)

so bin grad heisterburgwall gefahren und musste festestellen das der auch massiv mit baumstämmen belegt ist! machen die jetzt alle trails die nicht legalisiert werden dicht oder was hat das für einen grund mit solch riesigem aufwand die trails zu vernichten???


----------



## mh320i (13. August 2011)

Denkmalschutz da die Dreckhaufen aus den soundsovielten Jahrhundert geschütz sind.
Soll nichts mit den legalen Strecken zu tun haben. Man darf da einfach nicht fahren...


----------



## chris2305 (13. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> juchuhh , da hab ich endlich den chris den sat runterbekommen und geil fand er ihn auch noch .



Na ja, runter kommen Sie alle
Aber beim ersten Mal nur eine Pause ist denke ich o.k. Könnte schon wieder!

Hoerman tut sich die Schmerzen bergoch an.

Nur Soeren: Jetzt miusst du das Ding immer mit mir fahren! Endlich mal Technik pur


----------



## Hitzi (13. August 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> 10:00 Uhr Egestorf Bhf. ?



09.36 Uhr ab Bismarckstr. und 10.01 an Egestorf  

Was ist mit den andere alten Säcken?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. August 2011)

Der olle Dreckshügel an dem seit 900 Jahren nix gemacht wurde, ist ein Denkmal, und sowas befährt man nicht. Auf der Fackel der  Freiheitsstatue werden schließlich auch keine Broiler gegrillt 


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (13. August 2011)

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64 
- mh320i

auch dabei! Quasi Premiere...


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. August 2011)

So mal heute wieder Laube + Trails und zurück gegönnt.
Wetter hat ja endlich mal gehalten, obwohl ich Bedenken hatte.

Außer ein paar Löcher (Matschlöcher versteht sich) war Grabweg gut zu fahren.
Da ich heute auf Trailsuche war und auch welche gefunden habe, würde mich mal interessieren wie die heißen.
Den ich musste auf der Rückfahrt über den Fernsehturm ein paar MTB Begeisterten den Weg zu Rakete weisen. Da ich Rakete "gut" kenne, war das einfach.
Aber zurück zu den Namen: Habe 2 Stück am Nordmannsturm und dazu das Trail am Fernsehturm aufgegabelt. An der Laube entgegengesetzt vom Grabweg kam noch eins dazu.

Welche Trails haben denn nun welche Namen. Grabweg und Rakete habe ich mittlerweile drin, aber der Rest sitzt noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## chris2305 (13. August 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> So mal heute wieder Laube + Trails und zurück gegönnt.
> Wetter hat ja endlich mal gehalten, obwohl ich Bedenken hatte.
> 
> Außer ein paar Löcher (Matschlöcher versteht sich) war Grabweg gut zu fahren.
> ...



Hättest du uns doch an der Laube mal gefragt............


----------



## exto (13. August 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Endlich mal Technik pur



Jetzt weist du mal was gut ist


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> 09.36 Uhr ab Bismarckstr. und 10.01 an Egestorf
> 
> Was ist mit den andere alten Säcken?


Matze ist auch dabei ... mehr weiß ich nicht ...


----------



## Hitzi (14. August 2011)

Sehr schön.... bis gleich----


----------



## Scott-y (14. August 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Der olle Dreckshügel an dem seit 900 Jahren nix gemacht wurde, ist ein Denkmal, und sowas befährt man nicht. Auf der Fackel der  Freiheitsstatue werden schließlich auch keine Broiler gegrillt
> 
> 
> ---
> - Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


 Homer !!!!! Wahrscheinlich wissen nur Du , Evel und Ich was ein Broiler ist


----------



## NightWing77 (14. August 2011)

Nen Hähnchen, die, die es immer in diesen Pommesbudenautos zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## NightWing77 (14. August 2011)

Ein mist Wetter ist das...
Hab jetzt drei Wochen Urlaub gehabt und war nicht einmal im Deister

Naja 2 Wochen davon war ich ja auch nun in Tirol.

Vielleicht munterts ja den den ein oder anderen ein bißchen auf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (14. August 2011)

Im SZ Magazin Nr. 32 vom 12.08.2011 ist ein Bericht über Jasper J.- 

Schon gelesen ?

taxi


----------



## Torben. (14. August 2011)

ACHTUNG!!!

auf dem ü30 oder dem no country for old men wurden 2 Drähte gespannt. Einer in 10 cm höhe ud einer in etwa 1m höhe der nette geocacher der mir ne mail geschrieben hat, hat die drähte so gut er konnte entfernt. Leider hat er sie nicht ganz weg bekommen sie liegen da also noch rum.

Also Augen auf !


----------



## roofrockrider (14. August 2011)

- Evel
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77 

dann trag dich noch mal neu ein lieber mh320i aber ohne bereits eingetragene Namen zu löschen

Einen Draht zu spannen ist ist ja noch viel hinterhältiger als ein Nagelbrett auszulegen. Waren die Drähte übereinander gespannt?


----------



## Torben. (14. August 2011)

das kann ich nicht sagen. wie gesagt ich hab nur ne mail von nem geocacher bekommen.


----------



## jammerlappen (14. August 2011)

Ich war mal so frei zusammenzufassen, wenn wir als Nochnichtmitgefahrerene mitmachen dürfen:
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77 
- mh320i 
- jammerlappen
- die bessere Hälfte von jammerlappen!!!

Das mit dem Draht war die Tage ja schonmal auf Dornröschen angekündigt 
Wer macht so was?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. August 2011)

Solange ich durchhalte bin ich dabei. @ alle Erstkreisler: abkürzen geht immer und ist auch erlaubt. 
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77 
- mh320i 
- jammerlappen
- die bessere Hälfte von jammerlappen!!!
- Homer_simplon


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (14. August 2011)

Löschung war wohl ein Versehen beim kopieren. Keine Absicht.

PS Jetzt fehlt Evil...


----------



## chris2305 (14. August 2011)

Der König ist immer allgegenwärtig....


----------



## gloshabigur (14. August 2011)

Nachtrag "Route Mont Blanc 2011"


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. August 2011)

Wie jetzt? Auch noch Drähte aufm Trail.
So langsam hab ich's echt satt mit den Psychos. Auf der Maloche hab ich es seit 2 Wochen mit Bekloppten zu tun, die versuchen mich mit Laserpointern blind zu machen. Da haben wir mittlerweile jeden Abend Vorfälle.
Und bei meinem Hobby versucht man mir gleich den ganzen Kopf abzutrennen. 
Falls ich irgendjemand bei sowas zu fassen kriege, bin ich nicht mehr für das verantwortlich, was dann folgt!


----------



## tom de la zett (15. August 2011)

da hört der Spass ja wirklich auf ! 
Das wäre doch durchaus was für die Presse, oder - insbes. da der Ü30 ja auch für die Legalisierung eingeplant ist.


----------



## Neartheabyss (15. August 2011)

das mit der presse finde ich eine sehr gute idee, da die strecke nun wirklich legsal wird bekommt der seil spanner vielleicht ein schlechtes gewissen, ansonsten gebe ich evil recht, ich glaube wenn der beim spannen der seile erwischt wird gibt es böse stress. wer ihn bekommt schickt ne sms an alle und wir graben ihn bis zum hals in den boden ein und holen dann erst die presse und die polizei, aber erst nach ein paar stunden, versteht sich ja wohl von selbst


----------



## Hitzi (15. August 2011)

Hat schon jemand die Drähte auf dem Trail gesehen?
Dann auf alle Fälle gut einpacken und damit ab zur Polizei und Strafanzeige erstatten.
Danach können wir die Presse und die Förster einspannen.....


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. August 2011)

Von wem hast du denn den Tip? Ich könnte auch mal die geocasher aus dem laden in der bahnhofstasse sensibilisieren. Die haben mit ihrem Sport ein ähnliches problem wie wir. 
Je mehr Leute in die Natur gehen um sie zu genießen, desto mehr Leute meinen wir sollten das gefälligst vom Sofa aus tun. Ich glaube da ist mal wieder ne Anzeige gegen unbekannt fällig. Irgendwann wird mal so ein Psycho erwischt...


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## exto (15. August 2011)

Hmmm...

is aber irgendwie schwierig.

Draht entfernen, damit nix passiert? Draht dranlassen zur Beweissicherung? 

Ich hatte letzte Woche auf'm Dornröschen das Wort "Draht" auf nem Stein gesprüht vor Augen und bin dann wachsam wie'n Flitzebogen den Rest runter. Hab mir natürlich Gedanken gemacht, was ich tue, wenn da wirklich Draht gespannt ist. Ich so als "Ausländer" hätte echt ein Problem, den Sherrifs klar zu machen, wo genau in ihrem Revier jemand die Landschaft verdrahtet hat 

Außerdem oft das Problem: Kein Handy-Empfang. In so nem Fall würd' ich das Gerödel, glaube ich, erst mal entschärfen, damit sich niemand die Rübe absäbelt...

Edit sagt: Der freundliche Hinweis auf dem Dornröschen war übrigens mit handelsüblicher Markierungsfarbe aus dem Förster-Fachgeschäft lackiert...


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. August 2011)

Also wenn ich mir das so durchlese mit der Drahtgeschichte, dann frage ich mich einiges:

1. Wer macht sowas ? MTB Hasser, Menschen die was gegen 2-Räder haben ?
2. Warum ausgerechnet auf den Trails ? Ok dort sind recht viele unterwegs, aber warum ? Es gibt doch genügend Wanderwege und andere Trampelfade wo man lang kann und sich als Fußgänger austoben kann. Die Trails blockieren bzw. kreuzen ja keine Wanderwege, wo man als Wanderer Angst um sein Leben haben müsste.

Warum dann denn Trailfahrern den Spaß rauben 
Versteh ich nicht. Solange man sich doch als MTB Fahrer gegenüber Wanderern und anderen Personen "positiv" verhält, kann man doch nix falsch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (15. August 2011)

Bin heute von einer besorgten Mutter angerufen worde, die die Sache mit dem Draht gehört hat, ihr Sohnemann fährt auch im Deister.

@ Torben: Teil mir mal mit, wer den Draht entdeckt hat, da muss unbedingt eine Strafanzeige erfolgen !
In Süddeutschland ist irgenwann einmal ein Biker so zu Tode gekommen.
Werde das dann s o f o r t .an die STA weiterleiten.


taxi


----------



## Torben. (15. August 2011)

@ taxi haste ne pn


----------



## Skyjet (15. August 2011)

Viele Bäume sind auf dem Weg von BaSPo hoch in richtig Kammweg auf den Wanderweg "gesägt" worden!!!!


----------



## taifun (15. August 2011)

Fängt dieser ganze schei..... jetzt wieder von vorne an.Dachte das wäre nun langsam vorbei




Neartheabyss schrieb:


> das mit der presse finde ich eine sehr gute idee, da die strecke nun wirklich legsal wird bekommt der seil spanner vielleicht ein schlechtes gewissen, ansonsten gebe ich evil recht, ich glaube wenn der beim spannen der seile erwischt wird gibt es böse stress. wer ihn bekommt schickt ne sms an alle und wir graben ihn bis zum hals in den boden ein und holen dann erst die presse und die polizei, aber erst nach ein paar stunden, versteht sich ja wohl von selbst




Habe dich am SA in CLP vermisst....hast dich nicht raus getraut


----------



## ohneworte (15. August 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Fängt dieser ganze schei..... jetzt wieder von vorne an.Dachte das wäre nun langsam vorbei
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was machst Du eigentlich schon zu Hause? Musst Du nicht noch arbeiten?


----------



## taifun (15. August 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Was machst Du eigentlich schon zu Hause? Musst Du nicht noch arbeiten?



Ich habe genug getan..... Nur bei dir ist noch nicht genug dabei...oder wie oft sind wir gebucht

Bei Neartheabyss bin ich schon nächste Woche wieder


----------



## ohneworte (15. August 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich habe genug getan..... Nur bei dir ist noch nicht genug dabei...oder wie oft sind wir gebucht
> 
> Bei Neartheabyss bin ich schon nächste Woche wieder



Wenn Du Dich immer woanders rumtreibst...


----------



## exto (16. August 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Fängt dieser ganze schei..... jetzt wieder von vorne an.Dachte das wäre nun langsam vorbei



Erntezeit !

Die Jungs pflanzen die komischen grünen Dinger ja nicht auf den blöden Hügel um sich am lieblichen Rascheln der Blätter zu erfreuen...


----------



## gloshabigur (16. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Erntezeit !
> ......



Erntezeit - steht denn der Herbst schon wieder vor der Tür?
Hoffentlich wird's ein besserer als der diesjährige Sommer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (16. August 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> da hört der Spass ja wirklich auf !
> Das wäre doch durchaus was für die Presse, oder - insbes. da der Ü30 ja auch für die Legalisierung eingeplant ist.


  Da hake ich mal ein: Wenn jemand von Euch Drähte, Nagelbretter oder Selbstschussanlagen ausfindig macht, sagt mir bitte sofort bescheid oder knippst die Dinger selbst, damit ich das verbreiten kann.
Hier meine Dienstnummer: 0172/4256699 und meine E-Mail-Adresse: [email protected].

Mirko


----------



## Jennfa (16. August 2011)

Wir haben gerade eine Blackspire-Rolle auf Rakete gefunden. Vielleicht vermisst die hier ja jemand.


----------



## Skyjet (16. August 2011)

Erntezeit kann sein....aber der wirtschaftliche Outcome dieser Bäume reicht sicher nicht aus, dass sich eine Ernte rechtfertigen würde. Dies waren keine Forstarbeiter...


----------



## herkulars (16. August 2011)

> Blackspire-Rolle auf Rakete



Hmm... Woitek hat neulich seine verloren, allerdings waren wir da nichtmal in der Nähe von Rakete. Meine hatte sich auch schonmal gelöst, ich hab's aber schon vor'm Exit bemerkt. Scheint wohl ein generelles Problem bei dem Modell zu sein.


----------



## gloshabigur (16. August 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Erntezeit kann sein....aber der wirtschaftliche Outcome dieser Bäume reicht sicher nicht aus, dass sich eine Ernte rechtfertigen würde. Dies waren keine Forstarbeiter...



- Trailzerstörung
- in Kopf-/Halshöhe gespannte Drähte
- Nagelbretter
- Kronen auf Trails
- Stöckchenleger extrem, ...

Während der relativ langen Friedensphase scheint sich ja richtig viel Frustpotenzial angestaut zu haben, das sich gerade explosionsartig entlädt  

Warum sind die Deutschen nur immer so unentspannt und gönnen anderen ihren Spaß nicht. *extrem-kopfschüttel*


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. August 2011)

Da ich morgen Abend - vermutlich nicht als einziger Hannoveraner - keine Zeit habe, starte ich heute gegen 17.30 Uhr vom Waldkater.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (17. August 2011)

In Hannover wurden auf einem Radweg auch schon mal Drähte gespannt. 

Da hat die Polizei einen erheblichen Aufwand betrieben um dem Drahtspanner auf die Spur zu kommen.... das Ergebnis kenne ich leider nicht mehr.... ich meine man hat den Drahtspanner nicht erwischt....

http://www.shortnews.de/id/701911/Hannover-Unbekannte-spannten-Draht-ueber-einen-Radweg

Also schön fotografieren und einpacken und zur Polizei. Im Zweifel einen Anruf über 110 und dann über weitere Vorgehensweise absprechen. Wegen so einem Anruf reißt euch keiner den Kopf ab  Da rufen Bürger wegen weniger Sorgen an


----------



## Ladys-MTB (17. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Also schön fotografieren und einpacken und zur Polizei. Im Zweifel einen Anruf über 110 und dann über weitere Vorgehensweise absprechen. Wegen so einem Anruf reißt euch keiner den Kopf ab  Da rufen Bürger wegen weniger Sorgen an


----------



## firefighter76 (17. August 2011)

Barbiegrab wurden schon wieder Sprünge kaputt gemacht, im zweiten teil wo die wellen sind. War gestern noch nicht oder ich habe es mit 180mm nicht gemerkt. Da heute nur mit Hardtail, ist mir das sofort aufgefallen.


----------



## 1Tintin (17. August 2011)

Hi Jenna, ich vermisse meine Blackspire-Rolle aber schon etwas länger.


----------



## tom de la zett (17. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Da ich morgen Abend - vermutlich nicht als einziger Hannoveraner - keine Zeit habe, starte ich heute gegen 17.30 Uhr vom Waldkater.



dammich, nicht gelesen. Haben wir uns knapp verpasst. Grenz war heute ganz schön schmierig...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. August 2011)

Hmm, schade. Barbie, Grab und Farn waren bis auf 1-2 Pfützen überraschend trocken...


----------



## 1Tintin (18. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Hmm, schade. Barbie, Grab und Farn waren bis auf 1-2 Pfützen überraschend trocken...



Das war am Sonntag aber noch anders, igitt


----------



## Bergamounter (18. August 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Barbiegrab wurden schon wieder Sprünge kaputt gemacht, im zweiten teil wo die wellen sind. War gestern noch nicht oder ich habe es mit 180mm nicht gemerkt. Da heute nur mit Hardtail, ist mir das sofort aufgefallen.




Bestätigung meinerseits von gestern, Da scheint sich jemand richtig Mühe zu geben. Zumal auch Langenhagen zu leiden hat, 2 Sprünge zerstört, 1 Sprung mit ganzen Bäumen zu gelegt etc. 

So und da es leider Menschen gibt denen das Leben anderer völlig egal ist, hier die Ansage " ich bin auch mal an anderen Zeiten im Wald !" .

Sorry aber da hört der Spass weiss Gott auf, ich habe ja für alles und jeden Verständnis, aber bei meinem Leben hört es auf. Und an der Stelle wird es interessant.


----------



## Jennfa (18. August 2011)

Hey Tintin, ich kann sie dir gerne mal mitbringen...sind jetzt aber erstmal 2x 1 Woche weg!


----------



## fjolnir (18. August 2011)

Moin!
Passt bitte aufm Schiebedach auf! Alle 20m wurde der Trail mit Stöckern,Stämmen und Steinen zugelegt. Mein Bruder und ich haben die größten Hindernisse beseitigt,über die man keinen Bunnyhop machen konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (18. August 2011)

ist echt ätzend, gerne wurden auch Stöcker mit der Kurve gelegt, so dass man schnell auf der Nase liegt. Haben wir natürlich, wie oben geschrieben, beseitigt. Aber trotzdem vorsicht.


----------



## exto (18. August 2011)

Hat jemand Lust auf gemeinsames Deister-Radeln am Wochennende?


----------



## janisj (18. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf gemeinsames Deister-Radeln am Wochennende?



Ich bin bereit für eine Sonntags-enduro-Runde, aber bitte nicht um 9 Uhr ( ab 11:00 ist OK). Gerne auch zusammen mit eine Trail-reinigungs-Aktion.

j


----------



## firefighter76 (18. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf gemeinsames Deister-Radeln am Wochennende?



ist doch merxhausen kannst ja da mit deinem nully runterhoppeln


----------



## Skyjet (18. August 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ist doch merxhausen kannst ja da mit deinem nully runterhoppeln



und wäre dabei wahrscheinlich noch schneller als manch anderer


----------



## mason89 (19. August 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich bin bereit für eine Sonntags-enduro-Runde, aber bitte nicht um 9 Uhr ( ab 11:00 ist OK). Gerne auch zusammen mit eine Trail-reinigungs-Aktion.
> 
> j



da würde ich mich auch anschließen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf gemeinsames Deister-Radeln am Wochennende?


 
Aktuell ist Wildwasser-Kajak fahren die sinnvollere Beschäftigung auf den Trails 
Lust habe ich für 10 
Aber auch Blessuren für ebenso viele und bin zudem am WE in Münster. zum 24h grillen und Bier trinken .

Euch allen VIEL Spaß


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. August 2011)

Wer fährt denn jetzt überhaupt nach Merxhausen, und wann?
ich fahre Samstag gegen 9.00 los und haue Sonntag gegen 14.00 wieder ab 
Ich bringe wieder Wasserkanister, Grill, Tisch und Stühle mit


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. August 2011)

ich komm sonntag zum zuschauen. 
werd wohl gg. 11.00 uhr dort aufschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (19. August 2011)

Bin raus. Akku ist bei der Bike Attack komplett entleert worden. Werd daher am Wochenende nur durch dein Deister lullern


----------



## firefighter76 (19. August 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn jetzt überhaupt nach Merxhausen, und wann?
> ich fahre Samstag gegen 9.00 los und haue Sonntag gegen 14.00 wieder ab
> Ich bringe wieder Wasserkanister, Grill, Tisch und Stühle mit



bin auch da wollte hier so gegen 8 losfahren und bringe von mir benötigte sachen mit 

@phil: stell dich nicht so an kommst du halt nur so mit zum grillen und saufen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. August 2011)

Genau. Ich lass sogar die regenplane zuhause 


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## firefighter76 (19. August 2011)

warum denkst du es regnet nicht und schatten wäre ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. August 2011)

na gut, Schatten, ich hab aber kein Bock die Dachträger ans Auto zu fummeln. Dann müssen wir die Plane da eben ranspaxen


----------



## firefighter76 (19. August 2011)

wird schon irgendwie gehen kannst doch auch gerüststangen nehmen oder sowas wird schon irgendwie gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (19. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf gemeinsames Deister-Radeln am Wochennende?



Ich  !!!

Aber wohl nur morgen, Sonntag muß ich mit meiner Holden und ihren " Auf der Stelle tret Indoor Leuten" Spinning heißt das, zum Steinhuder Meer radeln.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. August 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ich  !!!
> 
> Aber wohl nur morgen, Sonntag muß ich mit meiner Holden und ihren " Auf der Stelle tret Indoor Leuten" Spinning heißt das, zum Steinhuder Meer radeln.



Ich auch.  Auch nur morgen und nur ab ca. 15.30 Uhr.


----------



## gloshabigur (20. August 2011)

Sonntag Frühschicht? 08:30 BB.
Ich muss dringend meine Deister-Entzugserscheinungen bekämpfen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. August 2011)

@Merxhausen: Ist bei mir wie bei Phil.


----------



## janisj (20. August 2011)

mason89 schrieb:


> da würde ich mich auch anschließen



Ich schlage vor Morgen (Sonntag)  11:00 Barsinghausen Sportplatz. Von dort kann man viele Trails abklappern.


----------



## matzinski (20. August 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Sonntag Frühschicht? 08:30 BB.
> Ich muss dringend meine Deister-Entzugserscheinungen bekämpfen.


Ich bin für morgen raus, leider


----------



## Hitzi (20. August 2011)

Ich bin auch raus 
Ich mach Frühschicht ohne Bike


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. August 2011)

Heute war ja mal echt die Party am Grabweg, so viele Biker habe ich hier im Deister noch nie gesehen. Wetter war natürlich eine glatte 1*

Entweder auf dem Trail oder am hochschieben, immer war was los.
Fand ich cool. Endlich mal positive Eindrücke, nach all den Draht und Holzfallen Gerede in den letzten Tagen/Wochen.

Aber zu einem anderen Thema: Da ja bald der Deisterkreisel ansteht (28.8), wollte ich mal wissen, wie denn so die letzte DK's abgelaufen sind sprich: Tempo der Gruppe. Eher gemächlich, oder schon auf Rennniveau ?

Bin am überlegen...so würde ich gleich "fast" alle Trails kennlernen und könnte was dazu lernen


----------



## luckychris25 (20. August 2011)

So bin auch wieder am leben.. falls mich noch wer kennt  

bin morgen um 12h am BB und fahre eine gemütliche runde zum deister .. 6 monate nicht auf dem bike gesessen und es mal leicht angehen lassen wieder...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. August 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Sonntag Frühschicht? 08:30 BB.
> Ich muss dringend meine Deister-Entzugserscheinungen bekämpfen.


dabei !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_sl (20. August 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Sonntag Frühschicht? 08:30 BB.
> Ich muss dringend meine Deister-Entzugserscheinungen bekämpfen.



ich auch ... aber wer ist denn nun bei der frühschicht dabei ?


----------



## gloshabigur (20. August 2011)

Zugesagt haben: Tom und ich.


----------



## TW123 (21. August 2011)

@ Janisj: bleibt es dabei 11 Uhr Basche SpoPla? Komme vielleicht auch


----------



## janisj (21. August 2011)

TW123 schrieb:


> @ Janisj: bleibt es dabei 11 Uhr Basche SpoPla? Komme vielleicht auch


ja, bin da


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. August 2011)

> Ich @Phil & Woitek: "Ich fahre nur noch einmal hoch und Grabweg runter..."



Keine so gute Idee. Wer den Fehler findet, darf ihn behalten:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2011)

Rahmenbruch an der Bremsaufnahme?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (21. August 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Rahmenbruch an der Bremsaufnahme?



Treffer! 
Ist wohl DIE Sollbruchstelle bei den 2007ern 3somes. Naja, ich war ja auch schon viel zu oft im Deister dieses Jahr. Damit rückt das NP Mega auf einmal in den Blickpunkt, auch wenn mich die Optik immer noch nicht begeistert... Mal sehen, was ich so finde und was budgetmäßig drin ist.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2011)

Ein paar Megas sind wohl noch verfügbar, bevor es erst im November wieder welche gibt.

Pitch und Mega vor Publikum:


----------



## Phil81 (21. August 2011)

Schöner Mist! Da hat es wieder zugeschlagen. Der Fluch der letzten Abfahrt.

@Samy Poser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2011)

Bitte entschuldigen Sie die Verletzung Ihrer Urheberrechte. 

Hat schon jemand was aus Merxhausen gehört?

@Jenna und Moritz: Seid ihr in Lenzerheide? Berichtet mal!


----------



## TW123 (21. August 2011)

@Janisj: Schade, knapp verpaßt. Ich war 11:10 Uhr da und habe versucht Dich einzuholen. Bin bis zur Kreuzbuche hochgehetzt, aber keine Chance. Du bist bestimmt zuerst Rakete gefahren. Ich bin dann zum ersten Mal Fernmelde gefahren, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## janisj (21. August 2011)

TW123 schrieb:


> @Janisj: Schade, knapp verpaßt. Ich war 11:10 Uhr da und habe versucht Dich einzuholen. Bin bis zur Kreuzbuche hochgehetzt, aber keine Chance. Du bist bestimmt zuerst Rakete gefahren. Ich bin dann zum ersten Mal Fernmelde gefahren, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Bis zum nächsten Mal!



Schade, hab da etwa bis 11:10 rumgegurkt, dann noch zewei verdächtige Stuten aus den Raketenausgang  mit hand voller Stocken weggejagt ( ist klar, "wir sammeln halt hier Holz für den Kamin"), und dann parallel zu Rakete hochgeradelt, Schiebedach freigeräumt, dann noch beim Annaturm Früschichtreste mit WSW (Tom) getroffen und zusammen schön Grabweg runtergerollt..... etc.

janis


----------



## Jennfa (21. August 2011)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu euren Platzierungen bei der Bike attack ! 

Merxhausen scheint dieses Jahr wettertechnisch richtig genial zu liegen . Bei uns könnte es gerne etwas abkühlen, aber man will sich ja nicht beschweren. Lieber so, als Regen!

Die Trails hier in Flims sind bisher der Hammer! Der Runcatrail ist von oben bis unten der genialste mit der Gondel zu erreichende Trail den ich bisher gefahren bin. 7,4km bergab, teils sehr naturbelassen, von steinig, über Waldboden bis zu schicken Northshores über umgefallene Bäume ist alles dabei! Bei 30°C ist das in dem ganzen Gerödel aber ziemlich schweißtreibend! 
Deshalb haben wir heute mal eine Tour mit Gondelunterstützung gemacht...rauf zum Segnesboden, meist schiebend oder tragend über Wanderwege. Die Mühe hat sich definitiv gelohnt, traumhafte Landschaft und ein superlanger Trail zurück als Belohnung. Oben technisch anspruchsvoll, aber meist gut fahrbar - weiter unten dann über weichen Waldboden mit viel Gefälle, Wurzeln und Kurven! Einfach der Hammer!

Auf dem Weg zum Segnesboden, hier mal fahrbar :





Auf dem Trail:





Der untere Teil des Runca:





Grüße aus der Schweiz 
Jenna und Moritz


----------



## Dease (21. August 2011)

Hey Jenna & Moritz da wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß. Ich war dort letztes Jahr. Ist ein geniales Bikerevier / Freeriderevier.
Im Nachbarort gibt es auch nen super Trail (ich glaub 1.000hm runter), der mit der Gondel erkämpft werden kann.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. August 2011)

@Jenna: Geil geil, sieht sehr gut aus! Viel Spaß weiterhin, ich erwarte dann Berichte in deinem Blog!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (21. August 2011)

@ Simon: schöner Scheiß!!! Zum Glück nichts passiert 

@ Janis: danke fürs wegräumen, sind den auch
              nachmittags gefahren 

@ Johan, Jenna und Moritz: schöne Bilder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. August 2011)

Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben.

Ist denn keine in Merxhausen gewesen und/oder von da mit Berichten zurückgekommen?


----------



## www.rad-i-o-racing.de (22. August 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ihr Lieben.
> 
> Ist denn keine in Merxhausen gewesen und/oder von da mit Berichten zurückgekommen?



wir waren da und haben auch wieder bilder gemacht, gruß ingo 
www.ik-pictures.de


----------



## janisj (22. August 2011)

http://downhill.ddmc-solling.de/index.php/ergebnisse


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. August 2011)

Das Wochenende in Merxhausen hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Bis auf ein paar Tropfen am Sonntag mittag war auch das Wetter sehr gut.
Samstag abend haben wir natürlich die längste Party mit dem schönsten Feuer gemacht, aber vllt hätten wir den Heuballen von dem Bauern in Ruhe lassen sollen. Dann hätten wir uns die 35 Euro sparen können, die er uns dafür abgenommen hat.
Hat aber schööön gefackelt.
Sonntag hat mich dann noch eine Wespe in die Unterlippe gestochen, seitdem bin ich Papa Ohoven. Muß nachher zur Arbeit, und die Lippe ist letzte Nacht wieder angeschwollen. Sieht bissel dämlich aus.
Für Alle die dabei waren, Daniel hat sich 3 Halswirbel gestaucht und ei n paar Prellungen, ist aber nichts ernsthaftes zum Glück. Der ist beim 2. Lauf mit Vollgas in der Luft an einem Baum hängengeblieben und dann mit dem Nischel gegen einen Baumstumpf geknallt.


----------



## exto (22. August 2011)

*Alter Schwede !!!*

Ich komme grad vom ersten ernsthaften Ausritt mit meiner neuen Mühle wieder und bin nahezu sprachlos. Wer mich kennt, weiß, was das heißt 

Hoermchen, du musst jetzt gaaanz stark sein: Das Ding ist der Hammer! Bergabperformance wie ein AM Fully und wir reden hier von Starrgabel, Racing Ralph und 10,5 Kilo !!!

Ich will mir kaum vorstellen, wie so'n Ding mit Federforke und anständigen Laufrädern rockt 

Ich krich mich gar nich wieder ein. Hat jemand Bock auf mein ganzes 26er Geraffel? Is günstig abzugeben


----------



## chris2305 (22. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> *Alter Schwede !!!*
> 
> Ich komme grad vom ersten ernsthaften Ausritt mit meiner neuen Mühle wieder und bin nahezu sprachlos. Wer mich kennt, weiß, was das heißt
> 
> ...



Das will ich nicht glauben.......................


----------



## exto (22. August 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Das will ich nicht glauben.......................



Ganz genau das Selbe hätte ich heute Mittag auch noch gesagt. Ehrlich!


----------



## chris2305 (22. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ganz genau das Selbe hätte ich heute Mittag auch noch gesagt. Ehrlich!



Sieht trotzdem kacke aus


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sonntag hat mich dann noch eine Wespe in die Unterlippe gestochen, seitdem bin ich Papa Ohoven. Muß nachher zur Arbeit, und die Lippe ist letzte Nacht wieder angeschwollen. Sieht bissel dämlich aus.
> .



Ich will Foddos 
Das WE war echt genial. Viel Spass, viele Getränke und geiles Wetter.   Wir brauchen nächstel mal VIEL mehr brennbares Material 
wenn der blinde Schiri beim Spiel gestern abend auch noch mitgespielt hätte, wäre das Glück perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. August 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Sieht trotzdem kacke aus



Muss ja zum Fahrer passen 

Damit alle mitlästern können:


----------



## chris2305 (22. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Muss ja zum Fahrer passen



Na dann stell dir mal eins bei mir vor


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> *Alter Schwede !!!*
> 
> Ich komme grad vom ersten ernsthaften Ausritt mit meiner neuen Mühle wieder und bin nahezu sprachlos. Wer mich kennt, weiß, was das heißt
> 
> ...



Dann bist du nächstes Jahr in Merxhausen wieder dabei??


----------



## NightWing77 (22. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Muss ja zum Fahrer passen
> 
> Damit alle mitlästern können:




IIIHhhhhh ist das etwa nen 29er !?:kotz: 

Sieht zwar geil aus so voner Farbe her und so aber die Hollandrad großen wabbel Räder eäh nee.
Wenn Du glücklich bist mit dem Teil sei es Dir gegönnt,  ich für mein Teil werd immer nur beim wahren Rad  ( 26er ) bleiben. 
Auch wenn der Rest der Welt sagt das son 29er sich besser fährt.
Und damit ich auch immer bei der Meinung bleibe werd ich auch nie son Ding probe fahren.
( Könnt mir ja vielleicht doch gefallen )


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. August 2011)

Häppi Börsdäi Axel. Lass dir das schöne Fahrrad nicht vermiesen. 


---
- Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## könni__ (23. August 2011)

Mir gefällt´s besonders weil es nicht so schwarz-weiss-stylo-geleckt aussieht. 
die on one erinnern mich immer an mein altes Bontrager Race. Kenne einige die das als 26er hier im Deister fahren. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. August 2011)

Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das 29er beim Deisterkreisel nicht zugelassen sind!
Für Trekkingradtouren müsst ihr euch leider einen anderen Guide suchen.


----------



## H/WF-Honk (23. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon erwähnt, das 29er beim Deisterkreisel nicht zugelassen sind!
> Für Trekkingradtouren müsst ihr euch leider einen anderen Guide suchen.



Darauf habe ich gewartet, aber das war ja absehbar 

Ich finde 29er optisch gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber wenn überhaupt, dann so wie Axels  

Apropos DK: Wenn ich von Bergamont nicht noch kurzfristig eine Ersatzschwinge oder was auch immer kriege, bin ich nicht dabei.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. August 2011)

Deisterkreisel am 28.8. und 10:20 Abfahrt, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Wo ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (23. August 2011)

Hohenbostel, zwischen Kirche und Sparkasse.


----------



## taifun (23. August 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel am 28.8. und 10:20 Abfahrt, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe. Wo ist der Treffpunkt?



boh....und ich darf schon wieder arbeiten

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AXEL

Laß dich nicht ärgern....an die 29er müßen sich viele erst gewöhnen


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. August 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Es :kotz: mich an,kann wieder nicht mit dabei sein.Immer nur Promotermine wenn was angesagt ist


 


taifun schrieb:


> boh....und ich darf schon wieder arbeiten
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY AXEL
> 
> Laß dich nicht ärgern....an die 29er müßen sich viele erst gewöhnen


 

hör endlich auf zu jammern und ertrag es wie ein mann !!! 
oder such dir nen neuen job !


----------



## NightWing77 (23. August 2011)

Geburtstag hatta auch noch 

Na dann  lieber Axel, 
hoffe wir sehn uns bald mal wieder


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. August 2011)

@Evel: Danke!

@Axel: Alles Gute!


----------



## matzinski (23. August 2011)

hey Axel, dann bist du der Aufnahme in die Frühschichtrunde ja wieder ein Jahr näher gekommen - das Thema hatten wir ja letztens schon 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

PS: bzgl. 29er beteilige ich mich jetzt mal NICHT an den Lästereien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (23. August 2011)

Axel, ALLES GUTE!!!
Übrigens sind Elektroantriebe beim Deisterkreisel nur für Einbeinige zugelassen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. August 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Muss ja zum Fahrer passen
> 
> Damit alle mitlästern können:


 
Ein schönes Geschenk hast du dir da gemacht.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Wenn man sich erinnert, wie die Singelspeederei mit dem alten Cannondale als LowBudget begonnen hat, dann ist das hier ein geiles Teil. Ich hätte aber erwartet, da mit ohne Schaltkram, mit Speedneedle und Carbongabel deutlich weniger Kilos bleiben


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. August 2011)

Wenn alle weiter gut verläuft und das Unwetter abdreht, werde ich heute so gegen 17:07 in den Deister einfahren.
Einfaches rollen mit dem alten Hardtail und am Ende ggf. schon mal die Lampe anschalten.

Wer außer Firefighter ist dabei?


----------



## taifun (23. August 2011)

> hör endlich auf zu jammern und ertrag es wie ein mann !!!


@sören:wie gehts dir den,wenn dein Hobby nicht mehr so ausüben kannst wie möchtest???


----------



## Hitzi (23. August 2011)

EXTO

Und ein  hast du dir ja selbst gebastelt


----------



## schappi (23. August 2011)

Lieber Axel alles Gute zu deinem Geburtstag


du alter Sack


----------



## Flame-Blade (23. August 2011)

So Evel...auf mich müsst ihr erstmal dieses Jahr zum Fahren verzichten.Evtl bin ich aber ein paar Mal beim Bauen mit dabei.In Chatel am letzen Tag hat mich der Wahnsinn wieder ein wenig gepackt und ich hab mir wieder die gleiche Schulter rausoperiert 

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15703


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. August 2011)

Das tut ja beim Zuschauen schon weh. Verdammt... Gute Besserung!


----------



## stefan64 (23. August 2011)

Von mir auch alles gute ans Geburtstagskind


----------



## Scott-y (23. August 2011)

Auch von mir *Alles Gute zum Geburtstag * AXEL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (23. August 2011)

Deisterkreisel 2011
- EVEL
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77 
- mh320i 
- jammerlappen
- die bessere Hälfte von jammerlappen!!!
- Homer_simplon
- Scott-y


Ich hoffe ich habe alle erwischt!!


----------



## taxifolia (24. August 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Axel !
Mit tut der Arsch schon beim Betrachten Deines Geburtstagsgeschenks weh.

DK kann ich leider nicht mitmachen, muss mich beim Stadtfest blicken lassen und bin am Morgen danach garantiert noch weniger fit, als sonst.

Sind ja diesmal nur so wenig Teilnehmer



taxi


----------



## 21ebi (24. August 2011)

Hallo , wenn noch Platz ist wäre ich gerne dabei , würde dann mit Christoph
zum Treffpunkt kommen .


----------



## toschi (24. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wollt mich mal wieder melden und am Samstag mit Anwesenheit glänzen, hab zur Zeit kein Auto und für Samstag eine Mitfahrgelegenheit in den Deister.
Fährt noch jemand vor dem Deisterkreisel am Samstag nen bischen FR Touren?, bringe noch zwei Freunde mit und wollt mal schauen was sich so getan hat.
Mein letzer Einsatz war glaub ich der von Evel angeregte Bautag am Grabweg im vergangenen Jahr, muss mich erstmal wieder mit den ganzen Namen der Trails vertraut machen . Viel im Forum hab ich die letzte Zeit auch nicht mitgelesen, wäre aber schön das ein oder andere bekannte Gesicht wieder zu sehen .


@Axel
auch von mir Glückwunsch zum Jahrestag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und zum oneone 

Gruss toschi


----------



## chris2305 (24. August 2011)

21ebi schrieb:


> Hallo , wenn noch Platz ist wäre ich gerne dabei , würde dann mit Christoph
> zum Treffpunkt kommen .



Gut!!
@ Evel: Kommen dann zum Eintieg Schmierseife, dann müssen wir nicht mit dem Auto anreisen und radeln dann von hier los.

Sind dann um 11 Uhr am Einstieg Schmierseife, denke das sollte passen.


----------



## chris2305 (24. August 2011)

http://www.ndz.de/portal/lokales/bad-muender_Mit-eigener-Kraft-quer-durch-Amerika-_arid,358932.html


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. August 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> http://www.ndz.de/portal/lokales/bad-muender_Mit-eigener-Kraft-quer-durch-Amerika-_arid,358932.html


 
BOAH - Geil


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. August 2011)

Weiß jemand mehr?

Gestern kam das Gerücht auf, dass durch Spenden und Sponsoren inzwischen genug Geld zusammen kam, um das deisterfreun.de-Clubheim direkt am Annaturm aufzubauen.

Dort sind Bauarbeiten in vollem Gange.
Der Rohbau steht schon.
Ein Graben (Strom - Wasser - DSL - Kabelfernsehen) liegt schon richtung LAUBE.

Oder?


----------



## herkulars (24. August 2011)

Am Einstieg Rakete ist das Clubhaus schon fertig. Nur die Flutlichtanlage ist noch nicht auf den Masten montiert. 

@Axel: Alles Gute nachträglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (24. August 2011)

Was zu Teufel nehmt ihr? 
Wahrscheinlich noch nicht genug ,sonst hättet ihr den Sessellift auch schon gesehen!


----------



## schappi (24. August 2011)

Das mit dem Sessellift wäre ne Aktion!
Ich werde mal mit unserem Auslandskorrespondenten Varadero im Salzburger Land Kontakt aufnehmen. Dort gibt es sowas bestimmt günstig gebraucht zu kaufen.


----------



## firefighter76 (24. August 2011)

und ich sach immer wieder *PRO LIFT IM DEISTER*


----------



## Hitzi (24. August 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> http://www.ndz.de/portal/lokales/bad-muender_Mit-eigener-Kraft-quer-durch-Amerika-_arid,358932.html



https://picasaweb.google.com/100416...&feat=email&gsessionid=NFhBiLfJn6Vtvi74QWI-ug


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. August 2011)

Habe heute ne neue Schwinge von Bergamont in der Post gehabt, das ging echt schnell! 

Bin für Sonntag trotzdem sowas von raus, weil der Nachwuchs sich jetzt doch überlegt hat, sich etwas früher blicken zu lassen 

Allen anderen viel Spaß!

Simon


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. August 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> So Evel...auf mich müsst ihr erstmal dieses Jahr zum Fahren verzichten.Evtl bin ich aber ein paar Mal beim Bauen mit dabei.In Chatel am letzen Tag hat mich der Wahnsinn wieder ein wenig gepackt und ich hab mir wieder die gleiche Schulter rausoperiert
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15703



SHIT!!
Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (24. August 2011)

*Deisterkreisel 2011*

- EVEL
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77
- mh320i
- jammerlappen
- die bessere Hälfte von jammerlappen!!!
- Homer_simplon
- Scott-y
- HaJue

Hallo, ich bin auch dabei ! Ein paar kommen anscheinend noch hinzu, die 30er Marke ist denk ich noch nicht erreicht.

@Hitzi : Stadion ist mir zu stressig, Anne geht mit dem Kurzen.


----------



## exto (24. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> weil der Nachwuchs sich jetzt doch überlegt hat, sich etwas früher blicken zu lassen



Na, da drück' ich mal die Daumen !!!

Danke übrigens, für die Glückwünsche. Ich revangiere mich mal und fahr euch mit meinem Hollandrad was vor. Was den DK angeht, Evel: Keine Angst. Ich bin eh bei Mutten zum Futtern. Ansonsten hätte ich ne Gegenveranstaltung für Outlaws angeboten


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Bin für Sonntag trotzdem sowas von raus, weil der Nachwuchs sich jetzt doch überlegt hat, sich etwas früher blicken zu lassen
> 
> 
> Simon


 
auch von mir alles gute zur geburt der/s neuen deisterfreun.d/in 

hoerman


----------



## chris2305 (25. August 2011)

- EVEL
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77
- mh320i
- jammerlappen
- die bessere Hälfte von jammerlappen!!!
- Homer_simplon
- Scott-y
- HaJue
- 21Ebi


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Habe heute ne neue Schwinge von Bergamont in der Post gehabt, das ging echt schnell!
> 
> Bin für Sonntag trotzdem sowas von raus, weil der Nachwuchs sich jetzt doch überlegt hat, sich etwas früher blicken zu lassen
> 
> ...



Meinen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.

Wie sehen die techn. Spezifikationen aus?

Tintin


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2011)

Wollte heut noch ab Basche Spochtplatz fahren, noch jemand dabei??
schätze so ca. 17:30 +- ein paar minuten.


----------



## 1Tintin (25. August 2011)

uups wird wohl doch 18:00


----------



## herkulars (25. August 2011)

96 olé!   

Wie ich hörte ist auch der User Phil81 unter den Mitgereisten. Dürfte noch eine lange, heiße Nacht werden.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Gut, dann plan ich mal den DK 5.
> Ich kann natürlich nur den Guide machen, wenn ich am Wochenende vorher in Merkxhausen an einem Stück bleibe.
> 
> Mein Vorschlag wäre:
> ...



Bleibt es eigentlich dabei?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. August 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch und alles Gute.
> 
> Wie sehen die techn. Spezifikationen aus?
> 
> Tintin



Danke euch.

 Specs: 
Lady-Geometrie
25.08. 15:49
49cm
2790g (gewichtsoptimiert ohne Pedale, aber sonst komplett  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom (26. August 2011)

Hallo,
darf man als Frischling in eurer Runde beim DK 5 mitfahren? Wenn der Termin bleibt wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. August 2011)

herzlichen Glückwunsch bald schlafloser Papa 

@ longtom: natürlich kannst du mitfahren, das wird ne lustige Fahrradtour, kein Uphill- oder Downhill- Gebolze, auch wenn unser Guide sicher mit seinem Touren Demo am Start sein wird. 
Ich starte um 10.30 am Spochtplatz Basche und bin um 11:00 am Funkturm. Noch jemand auf meiner Route?


----------



## jammerlappen (26. August 2011)

- EVEL
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77
- mh320i
- jammerlappen
- die bessere Hälfte von jammerlappen!!!
- Kumpel von jammerlappen
- Harzguide von jammerlappen
- Freundin von Harzguide von jammerlappen
- Homer_simplon
- Scott-y
- HaJue
- 21Ebi 
- longtom


----------



## 1Tintin (26. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Danke euch.
> 
> Specs:
> Lady-Geometrie
> ...



MÄNNER MACHEN MÄDCHEN !!!

ich hab schon 2 

Machts jut young family.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. August 2011)

Bleibt Alles wie angekündigt. Sonntag 10 Uhr in Hohenbostel.
Longtom, bist du jetzt seit 2004 ein Frischling?


----------



## zoomie (27. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bleibt Alles wie angekündigt. Sonntag 10 Uhr in Hohenbostel.
> Longtom, bist du jetzt seit 2004 ein Frischling?


----------



## Snurb (27. August 2011)

DK 5 2011

- EVEL
- H/WF Honk
- Matze
- Dease
- Hitzi
- Skyjet
- WeisstSchonWer
- chris2305
- Firefighter76
- mason89
- tom de la zett
- stefan64
- roofrockrider
- NightWing77
- mh320i
- jammerlappen
- die bessere Hälfte von jammerlappen!!!
- Kumpel von jammerlappen
- Harzguide von jammerlappen
- Freundin von Harzguide von jammerlappen
- Homer_simplon
- Scott-y
- HaJue
- 21Ebi 
- longtom
- snurb

@EVEL: Wie jetzt kein Downhill-Gebolze, wird bergab geschoben? Denke  das ich dann mit dem 29`er anreise...


----------



## longtom (27. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bleibt Alles wie angekündigt. Sonntag 10 Uhr in Hohenbostel.
> Longtom, bist du jetzt seit 2004 ein Frischling?



Nöööö,ich bike schon ein bißchen länger, hat mir meine Mami auch erlaubt!


----------



## mason89 (27. August 2011)

Findet der DK auch statt, wenn es weiter so stark regnet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (27. August 2011)

Klar!

Fährt noch jemand mit der Bahn an?


----------



## Hitzi (27. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Danke euch.
> 
> Specs:
> Lady-Geometrie
> ...




Glückwunsch!


----------



## matzinski (27. August 2011)

Die Frühschicht startet wie gewohnt 8:30 im BB und macht dann rüber nach Hohenbostel. 

Steffen, ich dachte eigentlich der Start wäre 10:20 in HB, wenn alle S-Bahnfahrer eingetroffen sind. Aber egal, beeilen wir uns eben ein bischen


----------



## NightWing77 (27. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Klar!
> 
> Fährt noch jemand mit der Bahn an?



Ach da fährt auch nen Zug hin ?
Fährst Du dann auch vom Hannover HBF ?

Wann fährt denn da morgen nen Zug ?


----------



## lakekeman (27. August 2011)

Falls jemand aus der Nähe Interesse hat, hier gibts was Feines 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/410213


----------



## Skyjet (27. August 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> herzlichen Glückwunsch bald schlafloser Papa
> 
> @ longtom: natürlich kannst du mitfahren, das wird ne lustige Fahrradtour, kein Uphill- oder Downhill- Gebolze, auch wenn unser Guide sicher mit seinem Touren Demo am Start sein wird.
> Ich starte um 10.30 am Spochtplatz Basche und bin um 11:00 am Funkturm. Noch jemand auf meiner Route?



Homer...Maren & ich sind mit dir dabei....10:30 BaSpo...bis morgen 

Ist dann 11:00 nicht etwas spät, wenn die anderen sich um 10:00 in HB treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (27. August 2011)

Ok, alles nicht so einfach!
Wir treffen uns gaaanz locker etwa um 10 in Hohenbostel an der Kirche. Die S-Bahn fährt m 9:30 am Hbf ab und ist um 10:11 in Winninghausen. 500m hochradeln, dann sind wir Alle um 10:15 bis 10:20 versammelt und können gaaanz entspannt starten.
Bis nachher!


----------



## Hitzi (27. August 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ach da fährt auch nen Zug hin ?
> Fährst Du dann auch vom Hannover HBF ?
> 
> Wann fährt denn da morgen nen Zug ?



Habe etwas umdisponiert und fahre mit Auto 

In Basche fährt um 10:07 ein Zug aus H ein


----------



## tom de la zett (28. August 2011)

Simon,alles Gute! 
Alle,viel Spass heut. Komm erst spaeter los,evtl trifft man sich unterwegs.


----------



## stefan64 (28. August 2011)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Danke euch.
> 
> Specs:
> Lady-Geometrie
> ...



Von mir auch noch mal Glückwünsche.







Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, dass Mädchen nicht das schlechteste Los sind. 
Allerdings ist meine auch noch keine 13


----------



## Hitzi (28. August 2011)

Danke an den Trailslave, die Stürzer, die Flicker etc......


----------



## longtom (28. August 2011)

Besten Dank fürs Mitnehmen, war eine sehr schöne Tour, bin gerne bei Gelegenheit wieder mit am Start.


----------



## matzinski (29. August 2011)

DK5 Nachlese: Für die Frühschicht war's ein langer Ritt. Ich hatte am Ende 6:31/94,5 km/1600 hm auf der Uhr und war abends früh im Bett 

Insgesamt war's es eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Danke an die Organisatoren. 

Man hat allerdings gesehen, dass derzeit auf Springer Seite wenig gefahren wird. Der 120er war ja schon fast wieder zugewachsen


----------



## chris2305 (29. August 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> DK5 Nachlese: Für die Frühschicht war's ein langer Ritt. Ich hatte am Ende 6:31/94,5 km/1600 hm auf der Uhr und war abends früh im Bett
> 
> Insgesamt war's es eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Danke an die Organisatoren.
> 
> Man hat allerdings gesehen, dass derzeit auf Springer Seite wenig gefahren wird. Der 120er war ja schon fast wieder zugewachsen



Oh, hatte nur 60,24 und 1568 hm, kaputt war ich aber auch

Danke nochmal an Evel und  den 120 er muss man doch öfter fahren, das denke ich auch


----------



## Dease (29. August 2011)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an Evil für die Orga. War eine gelungene Ausfahrt!

Die Spaziergänger & Wanderer reagieren auf größere Gruppen deutlich positiver!


----------



## jammerlappen (29. August 2011)

...ich will hier auch gleich mit einstimmen! hat mich gefreut mal die netten Menschen hinter den sonst so kalten Avataren kennenzulernen 

und ich weiss jetzt auch, warum longtom nen langen lieger fährt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (29. August 2011)

Wer war den mit dem alten Bully da mit LB- kennzeichen? Wenn ich mich nicht irre, stand der Wagen gestern noch bei mir in der Straße. Mit nem gelben pitch auf dem Heckträger.


----------



## Dease (29. August 2011)

Das war der User Heyho.


----------



## Hitzi (29. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...ich will hier auch gleich mit einstimmen! hat mich gefreut mal die netten Menschen hinter den sonst so kalten Avataren kennenzulernen
> 
> und ich weiss jetzt auch, warum longtom nen langen lieger fährt )



Hat sich der "KVJ" schon angemeldet?


----------



## Hitzi (29. August 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> DK5 Nachlese: Für die Frühschicht war's ein langer Ritt. Ich hatte am Ende 6:31/94,5 km/1600 hm auf der Uhr und war abends früh im Bett
> 
> Insgesamt war's es eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Danke an die Organisatoren.
> 
> Man hat allerdings gesehen, dass derzeit auf Springer Seite wenig gefahren wird. Der 120er war ja schon fast wieder zugewachsen



Das wir mal im Kollektiv übern 120er jagen war doch bestimmt gewollt....  Frei isser jetzt 

Ging er denn noch weiter runter? Ich bin ja von dort wieder hoch über Laube und Farn 

Die Nachtschicht war übrigens fürn Popo


----------



## jammerlappen (29. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hat sich der "KVJ" schon angemeldet?



Nee, aber ich musste an Ihn denken, weil: vorletztes WE im Harz is uns der Local im vorhinein verlustig gegangen und der KVJ hat sich die Runde dann irgendwie zusammengereimt und zum (wirklich richtig) guten Ende geführt. Dabei haben wir auf der Suche nach dem Beerenstieg nen Trail hochgetragen (dicke Steine, (pseudo-) Northshore, kurzum ich hab gejammert wir sollen doch den runterfahren und den Beerenstieg Beerenstieg sein lassen). Da hat uns dann Falko (Kumpel von Tom mit der Mütze) aufgesammelt und in den Beerenstieg geführt...
Heute les ich vom verlustig gegangenen Local folgendes:



> ...bis wir den Einstieg zum "Moorstieg" finden. Diesen bin ich vor einigen Tagen hinaufgekommen und dachte mir, was für ein toller Weg zum Runterfahren. Und das machen wir heute.
> Erst geht es über breite Holzstege mit Stufen dazwischen hinab, danach folgt ein mittelsteiler und mittelschwerer Teil mit Steinen und offenem Boden. Nach weiteren Stegen kommt dann der untere, flachere Teil, der aber fast nur aus ordentlichen Findlingen besteht. Diese sind trotz des feuchten Wetters ganz zu fahren und obwohl es für uns die Erstbefahrung ist, macht er Spaß. Ein absoluter Tip!


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. August 2011)

Mir hat's auch gefallen.
Vielleicht könnte man ja dieses Jahr noch die Vuelta Vertikale von Exto machen. Wird bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2011)

Grrr...
Sch... Idee von mir, dass erste mal nicht dabei gewesen zu sein.
Naja, hier gehts voran und Flo hat mir schon den Warm-up in Hellental am Start für 2012 abgerungen.

ABER: 2011 will ich - wie auch immer noch mal (da erste mal mit MTB) in einen BIKEPARK 

MENNO Ey


----------



## firefighter76 (29. August 2011)

lade das bike ins auto und fahre nach wennigsen da ist wie ein bikepark nur ohne lift 
oder wir machen mal nen tag nach wibe


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. August 2011)

Ich fahre ja morgen für 5 Tage in den großen Bikepark, aber wenn ich Sonntag wiederkomme, hab ich noch 2,5 Wochen Urlaub. Dann können wir ja vllt noch mal nen Parktermin machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (30. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich fahre ja morgen für 5 Tage in den großen Bikepark, aber wenn ich Sonntag wiederkomme, hab ich noch 2,5 Wochen Urlaub. Dann können wir ja vllt noch mal nen Parktermin machen.


Beide Ideen gut. Bis heute abend


----------



## Dease (30. August 2011)

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Urlaub & kommt verletzungsfrei wieder.


----------



## mason89 (30. August 2011)

Wo sind die beiden aus Bad Münder? Wir haben vergessen Nummern oder sowas auszutauschen!


----------



## chris2305 (30. August 2011)

mason89 schrieb:


> Wo sind die beiden aus Bad Münder? Wir haben vergessen Nummern oder sowas auszutauschen!



Hier ist einer!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß im Urlaub & kommt verletzungsfrei wieder.


 

spaß werden wir mit dieser truppe definitiv haben. 
verletzungsfrei kann ich nicht versprechen  , wir werden uns aber bemühen , auch zwecks der zu tragenden protektoren, dies zu erreichen  

gruß
hoerman


----------



## Dease (30. August 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> spaß werden wir mit dieser truppe definitiv haben.
> verletzungsfrei kann ich nicht versprechen  , wir werden uns aber bemühen , auch zwecks der zu tragenden protektoren, dies zu erreichen
> 
> gruß
> hoerman





Vielleicht bekommen wir ja ein paar Actionfotos zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longtom (30. August 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...ich will hier auch gleich mit einstimmen! hat mich gefreut mal die netten Menschen hinter den sonst so kalten Avataren kennenzulernen
> 
> und ich weiss jetzt auch, warum longtom nen langen lieger fährt )



Da solltest du erst einmal mein Hochrad sehen!!! Sattelhöhe ca. 1,75m


----------



## longtom (30. August 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mir hat's auch gefallen.
> Vielleicht könnte man ja dieses Jahr noch die Vuelta Vertikale von Exto machen. Wird bestimmt lustig.



Wo, im Deister? Kann man da sich schon anmelden???
Wann???


----------



## luckychris25 (30. August 2011)

Hallo ihr...

möchte morgen nach braunlage in den bikepark, problem wie komme ich mit dem zug von hannover am besten dorthin??? werde bei der deutschen bahn nicht schlau !  gruss chris


----------



## Phil81 (30. August 2011)

Hannover Hbf 	Mi, 31.08.11 	ab 	07:48 	3 	RE 14063 	Regional-Express
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich
Bad Harzburg 	Mi, 31.08.11 	an 	09:11 	5
 Fußweg  3 Min. 	Umsteigezeit anpassen
Bad Harzburg Bahnhof 	Mi, 31.08.11 	ab 	09:20	  	Bus 820 	Bus Richtung: Braunlage ZOB
Niederflurfahrzeug
Eisstadion, Braunlage 	Mi, 31.08.11 	an 	09:52 	 
Zwischenhalte einblenden

Zurück dann umgekehrt oder ab Braunlage über dieverse Trails rollen


----------



## luckychris25 (30. August 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Hannover Hbf     Mi, 31.08.11     ab     07:48     3     RE 14063     Regional-Express
> Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich
> Bad Harzburg     Mi, 31.08.11     an     09:11     5
> Fußweg  3 Min.     Umsteigezeit anpassen
> ...



Danke dir...
Fahrrad mitnahme begrenzt?  bestimmt wegen dem Bus oder?

Wer zufällig frei und möchte mit?


----------



## KVJ (30. August 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hat sich der "KVJ" schon angemeldet?


 So jetzt ist der KVJ auch am Start . Ich muss wirklich sagen die Tour am Sonntag mit euch hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, nochmals ein großes Dankeschön an die Deisterfreunde und dem perfektem Guide 

Über eine Fortsetzung würde ich mich jederzeit freuen. 

der KVJ - Kumpel vom Jammerlappen, der auf der Suche zum Beerenstieg seinen Kumpel an die Verzweifelung brachte


----------



## mh320i (30. August 2011)

Der Name hat tatsächlich was, musste im ersten moment nochmal überlegen wie es dazu kam...

An die Saalbach-truppe  gute Jagd und immer eine handbreit Trail unter den Reifen...


----------



## jammerlappen (30. August 2011)

@ KVJ


----------



## Hitzi (31. August 2011)

KVJ schrieb:


> So jetzt ist der KVJ auch am Start . Ich muss wirklich sagen die Tour am Sonntag mit euch hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, nochmals ein großes Dankeschön an die Deisterfreunde und dem perfektem Guide
> 
> Über eine Fortsetzung würde ich mich jederzeit freuen.
> 
> der KVJ - Kumpel vom Jammerlappen, der auf der Suche zum Beerenstieg seinen Kumpel an die Verzweifelung brachte



sehr schön


----------



## Snurb (31. August 2011)

... dann stimme auch ich mit ein. Dank an Evel für die schöne Trailabfolge und an alle Mitfahrer für einen super entspannten Radsport-Sonntag. Immer wieder gerne! 
Dann hätte ich da noch eine ganz andere Sache: Evel trug so ein nettes "Deister" T-Shirt. Leider soll es derzeit nur zwei Exemplare geben. Vielleicht besteht die Möglichkeit, da ein paar mehr von zu bedrucken. Bin bestimmt nicht der einzige Interessierte, oder?

Grüße, Snurb

PS: Sonntag, 04.09.2011 "Teuto-Tour" in Bad Iburg (einfach mal googeln - hab grad keinen Link parat) - MTB-Touristik, letztes Jahr ca. 800 Teilnehmer, 20km und 40km, fahrtechnisch einfach bis mittel auf Trails und Forstwegen, landschaftlich super. Vielleicht sieht man sich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. August 2011)

So ein Deister Tshirt brauche ich auch!  

@1Tintin: Kannst du uns da weiterhelfen?


----------



## matzinski (31. August 2011)

auch haben wollen


----------



## exto (31. August 2011)

longtom schrieb:


> Wo, im Deister? Kann man da sich schon anmelden???
> Wann???



Können wir gern machen. Die Runde ist allerdings fahrtechnisch etwas knifflig 

Ich bin ab nächste Woche allerdings erst mal in Spanien und komme Anfang Oktober wieder. Dann können wir gern los. Wer Lust hat, sich das Ding zu gönnen, kann sich ja hier schon mal mit Terminvorschlag melden 

Jetzt Sonntag würd' ich gern ein bisschen zum entspannten Cruisen in den Deister. Jemand Lust?


----------



## Muellbeutel (31. August 2011)

luckychris25 schrieb:


> Danke dir...
> Fahrrad mitnahme begrenzt?  bestimmt wegen dem Bus oder?
> 
> Wer zufällig frei und möchte mit?



Die begrenzte Fahrradmitnahme bezieht sich auf den Regio, offiziel ist der bus ohne Fahrradmitnahme.   Wir wurden aber letztes mal ohne große Probleme mit zwei bikes im Bus mitgenommen. 
Wenn du aber planst in einer größeren Gruppe zu fahren und über 2bikes mitnehmen willst, würde ich ehrlich gesagt eine andere Alternative (Auto) suchen...  Dein Glück liegt leider beim Busfahrer


----------



## Surfjunk (31. August 2011)

Bin gerade wieder zurück aus der Sonne.
Hat den jetzt jemand (Chris, Sören?) den DK5 mitgetrackt?


----------



## Hitzi (1. September 2011)

Habe nur einen abgebrochenen Track bis Farn und Waldkater.

Fehlt also die komplette Rücktour zum Ausgangspunkt.


----------



## Deistertommy (1. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Jetzt Sonntag würd' ich gern ein bisschen zum entspannten Cruisen in den Deister. Jemand Lust?



Ich würde ja gern mal wieder....
Ich wäre wohl dabei wenn nix dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Hitzi (1. September 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Habe nur einen abgebrochenen Track bis Farn und Waldkater.
> 
> Fehlt also die komplette Rücktour zum Ausgangspunkt.


fehlermeldung bild.....


----------



## Hitzi (1. September 2011)

So ist es besser......

das ist also der Track in Bildform....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (1. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Können wir gern machen. Die Runde ist allerdings fahrtechnisch etwas knifflig
> 
> Ich bin ab nächste Woche allerdings erst mal in Spanien und komme Anfang Oktober wieder. Dann können wir gern los. Wer Lust hat, sich das Ding zu gönnen, kann sich ja hier schon mal mit Terminvorschlag melden
> 
> Jetzt Sonntag würd' ich gern ein bisschen zum entspannten Cruisen in den Deister. Jemand Lust?



Axel...wäre dabei...aber nicht vor 11:00


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. September 2011)

Vielleicht kennt der ein oder andere noch Rudy, hat längere Zeit in Hannover gewohnt und war öfters im Deister (mit nem blaunen Pitch):

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15985


----------



## exto (1. September 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Axel...wäre dabei...aber nicht vor 11:00



Wär mir Recht. Ich muss Samstag Abend noch arbeiten. Wie wär's mit 12:00h Spochtplatz? Thommy?


----------



## 1Tintin (2. September 2011)

Hallo,
bezüglich des T-Shirt "Deister...Finest Trails" bitte meinen Bruder per Mail kontaktieren.

[email protected]
Betreff: T-Shirt "Deister...Finest Trails"

Wer es bei Evel gesehen hat, weiss jetzt, das ist größe L.

Bis dato in Arbeit Für Dease 4 und eins noch für Acki alles in L

Bis denne



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So ein Deister Tshirt brauche ich auch!
> 
> @1Tintin: Kannst du uns da weiterhelfen?


----------



## longtom (2. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Können wir gern machen. Die Runde ist allerdings fahrtechnisch etwas knifflig
> 
> Ich bin ab nächste Woche allerdings erst mal in Spanien und komme Anfang Oktober wieder. Dann können wir gern los. Wer Lust hat, sich das Ding zu gönnen, kann sich ja hier schon mal mit Terminvorschlag melden
> ......



Ok, ich schmeiße hier mal den 9. Oktober in den Hut für die VV2011.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Skyjet (2. September 2011)

longtom schrieb:


> Ok, ich schmeiße hier mal den 9. Oktober in den Hut für die VV2011.
> Wer kommt mit?



Wiso so lange warten...kannst mit uns am Sonntag schon mitkommen. würd sicher ähnlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-car-keks (2. September 2011)

Wer ist denn morgen so unterwegs? Hat vielleicht einer Lust einen noch Deister Orientierungslosen durch die Gegend zu führen?


----------



## Xtrashocker (3. September 2011)

ich werde bei ca. 13:45 am Sportplatz Basche starten


----------



## rc-car-keks (3. September 2011)

ich werde da sein


----------



## longtom (3. September 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wiso so lange warten...kannst mit uns am Sonntag schon mitkommen. würd sicher ähnlich.



Ich schwanke noch, ob ich mit meinem Sony einen Ausflug mache, oder ob sein Papi einen Ausflug ohne seinen Sony macht???


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. September 2011)

Ich bin Sonntag dabei 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## gloshabigur (3. September 2011)

So FS ?


----------



## exto (3. September 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich bin Sonntag dabei



Ich hab nix verpasst, oder?

Sonntag, High Noon, Spochtplatz is doch aktuell, oder?

Ich muss aber schon vorher n bisschen jammern: Hab schwere Beine und nur Racing Ralph's zur Verfügung. Also:Gnade!

Die deutsche Internet-Fahrradteile-Verticker-Vereinigung hat sich im Moment iwie gegen mich verschworen


----------



## Deistertommy (3. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Wär mir Recht. Ich muss Samstag Abend noch arbeiten. Wie wär's mit 12:00h Spochtplatz? Thommy?



Wäre für mich auch ok. Das Wetter soll ja auch dufte werden.


----------



## Deistertommy (3. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab nix verpasst, oder?
> 
> Sonntag, High Noon, Spochtplatz is doch aktuell, oder?
> 
> ...



Ich sitze auch gerade noch bei der Arbeit (bis Sonntag 8Uhr) und schließe mich dem Jammern mal an. ;-)


----------



## stefan64 (3. September 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> So FS ?



Ich bin raus. 
Muß morgen meine Kleene bespaßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (3. September 2011)

Unser kleines Urlaubsvideo aus PDS

Sunny Days in PDS


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. September 2011)

Schönes Video. Leider ohne Happy End


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## chris2305 (4. September 2011)

Way back home......
Danke an alle für vier geile bike tage.


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.[/QUOTE]


----------



## firefighter76 (4. September 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Unser kleines Urlaubsvideo aus PDS
> 
> Sunny Days in PDS



Schickes Video  bis auf das Ende. Wie geht es den deiner Schulter?


----------



## chris2305 (4. September 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommen wir ja ein paar Actionfotos zu sehen.



X-Line, Baby, X-Line    

wie gewünscht:




















und nach dem Abschlußbad..........





Es war der Hammer


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. September 2011)

Wooow das erste Nacktfoto im Deisterthread! Geil 

@Eike und Fabi: Fett!


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. September 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> X-Line, Baby, X-Line
> 
> wie gewünscht:
> 
> ...



Sehr schön  Besonders Fabi zeigt auf seinen beiden Actionfotos jede Menge Style


----------



## Flame-Blade (5. September 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Schickes Video  bis auf das Ende. Wie geht es den deiner Schulter?




Noaja,recht gut.Muss nur mal sehen wie ich sie wieder stabil kriege 



Hat Fabi wieder seine exhibitionistischen Neigungen gezeigt?


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. September 2011)

Mir hat's auch nur tierisch Spaß gemacht. Könnt schon wieder los!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (5. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mir hat's auch nur tierisch Spaß gemacht. Könnt schon wieder los!!!


Wann ??


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. September 2011)

können wir noch ein paar tage warten , bis sich meine muskeln erholt haben ?

dann komm ich wieder mit


----------



## Dease (5. September 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> können wir noch ein paar tage warten , bis sich meine muskeln erholt haben ?
> 
> dann komm ich wieder mit



Muskelkater???
Ich seh Dich auf einem Foto stehen und auf dem Anderen schieben. 

@chris: Danke für die Fotos. Bei der Wahl zum FdW würde ich voten


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. September 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Muskelkater???
> Ich seh Dich auf einem Foto stehen und auf dem Anderen schieben.


muskelkater ?
wo steht etwas von muskelkater


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. September 2011)

neiiin, bitte kein fkk mehr hier! 

die roadgap-fotos sehen geil aus


----------



## chris2305 (5. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Bin gerade wieder zurück aus der Sonne.
> Hat den jetzt jemand (Chris, Sören?) den DK5 mitgetrackt?


Habe einen Track , aber nur von bad münder bis Annaturm und bad münder zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (5. September 2011)

Endlich mal was für die Frauen zum gucken hier !


----------



## chris2305 (5. September 2011)

alex m. schrieb:


> neiiin, bitte kein fkk mehr hier!


Schade, eins hätte ich noch


----------



## Deleted 28330 (5. September 2011)

wenn da irgeneine gut aussehende frau drauf ist, kannst du es gerne machen, aber ich mach mir da keine großen hoffnungen.


----------



## 1Tintin (8. September 2011)

Hi,
mir ist aufgefallen das in der Rakete wieder viel gebastelt worden ist, leider wird oft vergessen vernünftige Chickenways zu bauen. Es sind teilweise gefährliche Löcher (vom Buddeln) entstanden. (Umfahrung kaum möglich, jeder sollte die Trails gut fahren können)
Also wenn was gebaut wird sollte auch gleich an ein schöner Chickenway gemacht werden.
Also, bis bald im Wald


----------



## gloshabigur (8. September 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir ist aufgefallen das in der Rakete wieder viel gebastelt worden ist, leider wird oft vergessen vernünftige Chickenways zu bauen. Es sind teilweise gefährliche Löcher (vom Buddeln) entstanden. (Umfahrung kaum möglich, jeder sollte die Trails gut fahren können)
> Also wenn was gebaut wird sollte auch gleich an ein schöner Chickenway gemacht werden.
> Also, bis bald im Wald



Oh ha!
Da hol' ich mal schnell Popcorn, bevor's los geht


----------



## zoomie (8. September 2011)

1Tintin - ist jetzt nicht Dein Ernst, oder?!

df bitte.


----------



## 1Tintin (8. September 2011)

Ich persönlich hab kein problem mit den bauten, ich flieg ja auch ganz gerne.
Ich denke nur an die fahrer die das noch nicht können oder auch nicht möchten.

Is nur blöd wenn man im Trail absteigen muss, und durchs Gehölz schieben muss.

Is nur ne kleine Anmerkung, soll jetzt nicht diskutiert werden. dat bringt eh nix


----------



## Neartheabyss (8. September 2011)

wer ein chickenway braucht der darf sich gerne selber einen bauen, ich glaube nicht das sepp oder auch irgendein anderer, neben der zeit und körperlichen arbeit auch noch für alle anderen leistungsgerade eine strecken anlegt. 

ich finde es sogar schon etwas dreist die streckenbauer darauf hin zu weisen.


----------



## exto (8. September 2011)

Leute, seid mir nicht böse, aber könnt ihr das in der IG ausdiskutieren? Ich hab mich da extra verpieselt, weil jede Anmerkung wie die von Tintin gleich einen Glaubenskrieg ausgelöst hat. 

Wenn's irgendwie geht, hätte ich zumindest hier wirklich gern Ruhe davor.

Danke!


----------



## zoomie (8. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Leute, seid mir nicht böse, aber könnt ihr das in der IG ausdiskutieren? Ich hab mich da extra verpcieselt, weil jede Anmerkung wie die von Tintin gleich einen Glaubenskrieg ausgelöst hat.
> 
> Wenn's irgendwie geht, hätte ich zumindest hier wirklich gern Ruhe davor.
> 
> Danke!



Mein Fehler, hätte wohl 'IG df' schreiben müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tge (8. September 2011)

Hi,

gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr es bereits gesehen habt, aber auf Seite 16 in der NP ist  heute der Artikel von vor ein paar Wochen.

Tobi

p.s. so nun ist mein stilles mitlesen auch endlich vorbei


----------



## schappi (9. September 2011)

tge schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> gehe mal davon aus, dass ihr es bereits gesehen habt, aber auf Seite 16 in der NP ist  heute der Artikel von vor ein paar Wochen.
> 
> ...



Dann tu uns doch bitte den Gefallen und stell es hier mal rein. Die Anderen interessiert das auch.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. September 2011)

Auf Seite 16 in meiner NP (heute in Dahme gekauft) ist nur Werbung für die Diabetes Tour 2011.  


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## herkulars (9. September 2011)

> Diabetes Tour 2011



Ist vielleicht auf den übermäßigen Konsum von Energieriegeln durch Biker zurückzuführen...


----------



## schappi (9. September 2011)

Der ist schon "Hammer" der Steffen


----------



## Neartheabyss (9. September 2011)

das ist ein richtiger mountain-biker


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. September 2011)

Sehr geiler Bericht, muss ich sagen. Gefällt mir.

Zum Raketentrailbau / umbau: Ich finde die neuen Elemente sehr angenehm zu fahren.

Vorher hatte ich immer nur eine Linie die ich gefahren bin. Jetzt kann ich etwas mehr variieren.

Ok springen tue ich nicht. Bin mehr darauf fixiert eine saubere Linie ohne Stürze zu fahren.


----------



## janisj (9. September 2011)

Hi Leuz,

Ist jemand Morgen im wald unterwegs? wollte was enduromäßiges, war schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad unterwegs.

j


----------



## Bergamounter (9. September 2011)

Das nenne ich mal nen ordentlichen Bericht von dem was wir so im schönen Deister veranstalten.

Voll geiles Bild vom "HammerSteffen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (9. September 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Hi Leuz,
> 
> Ist jemand Morgen im wald unterwegs? wollte was enduromäßiges, war schon lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad unterwegs.
> 
> j





Wir sind morgen auch im Wald ! Sag einfach wann und wo, wir sind da relativ flexibel!


----------



## Zonerider (9. September 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> wer ein chickenway braucht der darf sich gerne selber einen bauen,
> ich glaube nicht das sepp oder auch irgendein anderer, neben der zeit und
> körperlichen arbeit auch noch für alle anderen leistungsgerade eine strecken anlegt.
> 
> ich finde es sogar schon etwas dreist die streckenbauer darauf hin zu weisen.



verlangt doch niemand 

Naja, hab gestern im strömenden Regen auf der Rakete auch etwas unvorbereitet
Airtime anlegen müssen. Grund war, und da war vorher n Chickeway , das genau
zwischen dem kleinen Corner (parrallel zur Hütte im 2. Teil) auf wundersame Weise
2 Löcher waren, wo vorher ein "Chickeway" war. Ebenso finde ich den Double sehr
entspannt im letzten Teil, über die ganze Trailbreite.


----------



## taifun (9. September 2011)

Steffen wird langsam PR Star..

oder auch F-Promi

aber guter Bericht


----------



## janisj (9. September 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen auch im Wald ! Sag einfach wann und wo, wir sind da relativ flexibel!



Fein! Dann Um 11:00 Waldkater PP. 
bis Morgen,

j


----------



## bastis (9. September 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir ist aufgefallen das in der Rakete wieder viel gebastelt worden ist, leider wird oft vergessen vernünftige Chickenways zu bauen. Es sind teilweise gefährliche Löcher (vom Buddeln) entstanden. (Umfahrung kaum möglich, jeder sollte die Trails gut fahren können)
> Also wenn was gebaut wird sollte auch gleich an ein schöner Chickenway gemacht werden.
> Also, bis bald im Wald



Ich denke nicht das unbedingt Chickenways gebaut werden müssen! ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, aber einen vorhanden gewesenen chickenway durch ein loch zu ersetzen ist hart!


----------



## 1Tintin (9. September 2011)

Das meinte ich damit, ansonsten klasse Bauten und wie immer eine klasse Strecke.

morgen wieder im Wald 



Zonerider schrieb:


> verlangt doch niemand
> 
> Naja, hab gestern im strömenden Regen auf der Rakete auch etwas unvorbereitet
> Airtime anlegen müssen. Grund war, und da war vorher n Chickeway , das genau
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (9. September 2011)

Alles klaro !


----------



## Ladys-MTB (10. September 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Endlich mal was für die Frauen zum gucken hier !


 
Ja, sehr geile Bilder


----------



## exto (10. September 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Ja, sehr geile Bilder



Gilt im IBC nicht generell das berühmte "Nippelverbot"? Dann find ich aber blöd, wenn das einseitig ausgelegt wird...


----------



## NightWing77 (11. September 2011)

Morjen

Heute wer im Deister ?


----------



## Torben. (11. September 2011)

12 h waldkater


----------



## Jennfa (11. September 2011)

War schon...leider zu spät !


----------



## longtom (11. September 2011)

Hallö,
bin gestern in Erinnerung vom DK5 ein paar Abfahrten gefahren:
Schneewitchen>> nette neue Schanzen, Dank sicherlich an trailslave, oder?
Schiebdach>>geiles Ding, nur die Mauer am Schluss hat mich stutzig gemacht.
Danach Ü30, dann rauf über Wasserspiele zum A-Turm, 120er, Grenzweg hatte ich leider keine Zeit mehr. Dann wieder Ü30 und rauf zum N-Turm.
Dann Schmierseife: Spricht etwas dagegen die Steilstücke zu entschärfen, besonders das Zweite? (Wurzeln entfernen)
Bisher fiel mir das immer recht leicht, aber jetzt scheint das stärker ausgefahren zu sein, Kontrolle hatte ich trotz Trockenheit nicht mehr!


----------



## mh320i (11. September 2011)

Bist du auf den Schmierseifentrail die alte oder neue Linie gefahren? 
Wenn du den kleinen Drop ins Steilstück am Ende meinst der geht absolut reibungslos...


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. September 2011)

Wurzeln entfernen?!?!? 
Man könnte höchstens versuchen über gentechnische Manipulationen größere Wurzelfelder zu züchten!
Im Wald stehen Bäume und die haben Wurzeln, so ist das Leben. Zum Glück!

Und noch größeres Glück sind steile Steilstücke!


----------



## chris2305 (11. September 2011)

Ich bin dafür das wir die erde zwischen den wurzeln raus nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (11. September 2011)

an meine Vorredner!

Wir könnten als Vorschlag zur Güte den Drop etwas erhöhen...

Und was bitte ist Schneewittchen...


----------



## Bergamounter (11. September 2011)

@evel Knievel -> war gut heut leider hat das Wetter nicht mit gemacht.


----------



## 1Tintin (11. September 2011)

Tja nur nur noch Märchenhafte Trails im Deister, sehe schon bald die ersten Slogans
Mountainbike Arena "Gebrüder Grimm" oder so.
Nee, ist nur ein Spass!!
Wobei, meiner Tochter das wahrscheinlich gefallen würde, war nähmlich heut mit meiner kleinen 6 jährigen im Deister unterwegs Mooshütte -Teufelsbrücke dann den Trail wieder runter. (Hatte schon manchmal schiss um die lütte, war aber cool)
Mal ein wenig den Nachwux fördern.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Bergamounter (11. September 2011)

Sehr schön, immer gern gesehen diese kleinen Springmäuse im Deister. Lieber nen Bike als ne Zuckertüte zur Einschulung  Lg Sandra


----------



## taifun (11. September 2011)

mh320i schrieb:


> Und was bitte ist Schneewittchen...


Schneewittchen


----------



## Surfjunk (11. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wurzeln entfernen?!?!?
> Man könnte höchstens versuchen über gentechnische Manipulationen größere Wurzelfelder zu züchten!
> Im Wald stehen Bäume und die haben Wurzeln, so ist das Leben. Zum Glück!
> 
> Und noch größeres Glück sind steile Steilstücke!





Ich glaube er meint Dornröschen, oder du musst mir nächste mal Schneewitchen auch mal zeigen. 

Es sollten sowieso alle Trails Mädchennamen bekommen


----------



## Torben. (11. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Es sollten sowieso alle Trails Mädrchennamen bekommen



zumindest im deister der ist eh märchenhaft


----------



## longtom (11. September 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint Dornröschen, oder du musst mir nächste mal Schneewitchen auch mal zeigen.
> 
> Es sollten sowieso alle Trails Mädchennamen bekommen



Ja, da hab ich etwas versemmelt mit den Grimmigen, seis drum. 
Aber die Wurzeln an der Ölseife sind immer noch nicht meine Welt.
Beim nächsten Mal frage ich in die Runde ob wer mitkommt.
Wie heißt eigentlich die Rutsche nördlich der Teufelsbrücke?
Schneewitchen


----------



## matzinski (12. September 2011)

Die Frühschicht war verreist - kleine Auswahl der Fotos

Downhill Rettenbachferner Höhenweg









über'n Similaungletscher





















Eisjöchl mit Stettiner Hütte





Downhill ins Pfelderertal









Tragen und Schieben zur Schneebergscharte





Schneebergübergang - Licht am Ende des Tunnels





Höhenweg über Timmelsjochstraße





rauf zum Timmelsjoch





Biketausch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. September 2011)

Höhenweg über Timmelsjochstraße = BIKE Cover! 

Schöne Landschaft da! Wie hoch ist das ungefähr?


----------



## schappi (12. September 2011)

Tolle Bilder!


----------



## lakekeman (12. September 2011)

Schöne pics


----------



## matzinski (12. September 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Höhenweg über Timmelsjochstraße = BIKE Cover!
> 
> Schöne Landschaft da! Wie hoch ist das ungefähr?



Das Foto ist vom Knappenweg in ca. 2000m Höhe.


----------



## gloshabigur (12. September 2011)

schöne pics


----------



## Jennfa (12. September 2011)

Sehr schöne Bilder, da will man doch gleich wieder los .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (12. September 2011)

Die Fotos sind chic 


Ich war letztes Jahr in Sölden, irgendwie kamen mir ein paar Stellen bekannt vor


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. September 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Bilder, da will man doch gleich wieder los .



Zum Glück ist es in 3 Tagen wieder soweit 

Wo bleibt das neue Rad?


----------



## Surfjunk (12. September 2011)

Klasse Bilder


----------



## Jennfa (12. September 2011)

Das lässt noch einige Tage auf sich warten , aber dann...! Ok, dieses Jahr leider kein Urlaub mehr , aber es wird dann im Deister ordentlich eingefahren! Euch ganz viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Hitzi (12. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht war verreist - kleine Auswahl der Fotos



Wenn Stefan die Routen plant wird immer etwas im unwegsamen Gelände geschoben.... das war schon immer so..... coole Bilder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. September 2011)

Wer wäre denn morgen ab 18 Uhr ohne hochalpines, aber immerhin mit DX dabei.
Quen?
Taifun?
Schappi?
Homer?

Sonstwer?


----------



## NightWing77 (12. September 2011)

Hallo Leute

Mal was anderes...
Mag wer zufällig Feuerwerk ?

Habe heute inna Stadt für Schwiegervaters Geburtstag morgen zwei Karten für die Feuerwerkmeisterschaften in den Herrenhäuser Gärten gekauft.

Nur hatte meine Freundin die zeitgleich auch inna Stadt war, nur am anderen Ende, die gleiche Idee.

Habe nun zwei Karten zu veräußern habe heute 33 euro bezahlt an der Abendkasse wären es 38 Euro. 
Würde sie für 30 weggeben. Das Ganze wäre am 24 Sebtember ab 1800 Uhr in den H.Gärten.


----------



## firefighter76 (12. September 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist es in 3 Tagen wieder soweit
> 
> Wo bleibt das neue Rad?



ja genau mal was anderes sehen und befahren als den deister


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. September 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ja genau mal was anderes sehen und befahren als den deister



DEISTER:
Gebot 1:

...Du sollst keinen anderen Homespot haben neben mir...


----------



## firefighter76 (12. September 2011)

Komm du erstmal regelmäßig in den Deister, mit Bike !
Suche ja keinen neuen Homespot, nur ein bißchen abwechslung .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (13. September 2011)

Nachwievor könnte ich Trailguide im Hildesheimer Wald spielen. Ist aber nicht Freeride-Lastig. Schöne Trails, aber alles Natur.

Heute abend kann ich leider nicht, bin heute morgen unterwegs.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. September 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Komm du erstmal regelmäßig in den Deister, mit Bike !
> Suche ja keinen neuen Homespot, nur ein bißchen abwechslung .


 
wo geht´s denn hin ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. September 2011)

Brixen! www.caidom.it


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht war verreist ...


und hat kaum eine Möglichkeit ausgelassen die Berge zu bezwingen ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. September 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn morgen ab 18 Uhr ohne hochalpines, aber immerhin mit DX dabei.
> Quen?
> Taifun?
> Schappi?
> ...



Bin nächste Woche wieder da. Dann will ich mal wieder im Wald fahren. Gerne auch abends auf Forstwegen, der fehlenden Kondition wegen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Skyjet (13. September 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Bin nächste Woche wieder da. Dann will ich mal wieder im Wald fahren. Gerne auch abends auf Forstwegen, der fehlenden Kondition wegen.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Auf Forstwegen....ich glaub dir brennt der Socken


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2011)

Gestern am späten Nachmittag war es auf den Forstwegen zu *KOTZEN :kotz:*.
Irgendwelche Vollspackos haben Ihren gesamten MC Donalds Müll rund um die Laube verteilt.

Bis 200m Richtung Taternpfahl liegt das Zeug.

Wie kriegt man 20 Burger, Pommes und Cola warm dahin - außer mit dem Auto?

Wer wars: Forstarbeiter, Wanderer, Schulausflug, GV-Touristen?

Sorry, aber zum aufräumen wars mir zu doof und zu dunkel


----------



## exto (14. September 2011)

Ich stell mir grad GV Touristen bei der Ausübung ihrer Leidenschaft nach dem Genuss von 20 Burgern vor 

Übrigens schön, wenigstens hier mal wieder etwas mehr von dir zu sehen. Ich hätte den dringenden Bedarf dich auch live im Wald mal wieder um die Ohren zu haben!


----------



## MasterAss (14. September 2011)

Also um 12h lag dort noch nix rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (14. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ich stell mir grad GV Touristen bei der Ausübung ihrer Leidenschaft nach dem Genuss von 20 Burgern vor
> 
> Übrigens schön, wenigstens hier mal wieder etwas mehr von dir zu sehen. Ich hätte den dringenden Bedarf dich auch live im Wald mal wieder um die Ohren zu haben!



Der Roudy muß aber erstmal ein paar Grundlageneinheiten mit mir machen, bevor er wieder alleine zum spielen in den Deister darf .


----------



## chris2305 (14. September 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Der Roudy muß aber erstmal ein paar Grundlageneinheiten mit mir machen, bevor er wieder alleine zum spielen in den Deister darf .



Seid ihr GV-Touristen???


----------



## firefighter76 (14. September 2011)

ahhh nein!!!!

das war ja klar das daß kommt von einem der mit ner männer runde in den bergen war zum biken und ???


----------



## chris2305 (14. September 2011)

biken und !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris2305 (14. September 2011)

Wo wir gerade bei lustigen Bildern sind...

Da steht noch ein Foto aus!!!!!! Ich sage nur Wespe/Merxhausen


----------



## Hannoveraner (14. September 2011)

mal ne frage an die aktiven deisterfahrer. ich habe vor mir jetzt oder spätestens nächstes frühjahr ein specialized enduro zu kaufen. bisher war ich immer nur auf einem hardtail im deister unterwegs und kenne die trails so gut wie garnicht. mit dem neuen bike würde ich mich dann allerdings gern mal euch anschließen um die trails kennen zu lernen .
kann man im herbst / winter noch gut im deister fahren oder lieber bis zum frühjahr warten? hat vielleicht einer von euch schon erfahrungen mit dem bike und wenn ja, wie schlägt es sich so auf den trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die aktiven deisterfahrer. ich habe vor mir jetzt oder spätestens nächstes frühjahr ein specialized enduro zu kaufen. bisher war ich immer nur auf einem hardtail im deister unterwegs und kenne die trails so gut wie garnicht. mit dem neuen bike würde ich mich dann allerdings gern mal euch anschließen um die trails kennen zu lernen .
> kann man im herbst / winter noch gut im deister fahren oder lieber bis zum frühjahr warten? hat vielleicht einer von euch schon erfahrungen mit dem bike und wenn ja, wie schlägt es sich so auf den trails?


 
Hi,

gefahren wird das ganze Jahr (schreibt grad einer, der Pause macht)
Das Enduro findest du ca. 10x im Deister. Ich halte es für geeignet (nicht nur weil ich selbst ein ´06 er fahre).
Die nächsten 8-10 Wochen solltest du damit noch viel Spaß haben können.
Wenn dann Schnee fällt ist oberhalb 150 Meter teilweise kein vorankommen mehr. 2010 gabs selbst im März nur Snowrides.

Sei einfach dabei - Dates findest du hier für fast jeden Tag.
Auch nach Feierabend 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## bassboolette (14. September 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die aktiven deisterfahrer. ich habe vor mir jetzt oder spätestens nächstes frühjahr ein specialized enduro zu kaufen. bisher war ich immer nur auf einem hardtail im deister unterwegs und kenne die trails so gut wie garnicht. mit dem neuen bike würde ich mich dann allerdings gern mal euch anschließen um die trails kennen zu lernen .
> kann man im herbst / winter noch gut im deister fahren oder lieber bis zum frühjahr warten? hat vielleicht einer von euch schon erfahrungen mit dem bike und wenn ja, wie schlägt es sich so auf den trails?



Ich hoffe mal, dass wir aufgrund des Klimawandels jetzt nicht jedes Jahr solche winter haben wie in den vergangenen zwei... Ich habe mal etwas Interessantes zum Biken bei "schlechtem Wetter" gelesen. Da hieß es: aufgrund der Feuchtigkeit und der glitschigen Wurzeln würde man zwar schneller mal fallen, das sei allerdings auch nicht so schlimm, da der Boden dann ja matschiger und somit weicher sei. Diese Erfahrung habe ich so allerdings noch nicht gemacht...


----------



## 1Tintin (14. September 2011)

Hallo Hannoveraner,
auch ich halte es für geeignet, meiner Meinung nach solltest du jetzt ein günstigeres Auslaufmodell kaufen anstatt da neue 2012er Modell.

Tintin


----------



## Quen (14. September 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer wäre denn morgen ab 18 Uhr ohne hochalpines, aber immerhin mit DX dabei.
> Quen?
> Taifun?
> Schappi?
> ...


Oh, mein Name...

Momentan leider nein. Saß viel zu lange nicht auf dem Rad, aktuell darf ich (noch) nicht wegen einer Zahn-OP... aber fange schon bald mit etwas Grundlage aufm RR an und bin dann auch wieder für alle Schandtaten im Wald zu haben. Besonders gerne mit 2x DX... 

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Hannoveraner (14. September 2011)

danke für die infos. hört sich auf jedenfall schon mal gut an. ich denke ich werde dann die tage das rad bestellen und freue mich jetzt schon auf ein bissel action .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass wir aufgrund des Klimawandels jetzt nicht jedes Jahr solche winter haben wie in den vergangenen zwei... Ich habe mal etwas Interessantes zum Biken bei "schlechtem Wetter" gelesen. Da hieß es: aufgrund der Feuchtigkeit und der glitschigen Wurzeln würde man zwar schneller mal fallen, das sei allerdings auch nicht so schlimm, da der Boden dann ja matschiger und somit weicher sei. Diese Erfahrung habe ich so allerdings noch nicht gemacht...


Schappi konnte er"fahren", dass selbst feuchter moosiger Asphalt so einen geringen Reibwert hat, dass erst das Rad abschmiert Mann dann aber fast verletzungsfrei rutscht 



Quen schrieb:


> Oh, mein Name...
> 
> Momentan leider nein. Saß viel zu lange nicht auf dem Rad, aktuell darf ich (noch) nicht wegen einer Zahn-OP... aber fange schon bald mit etwas Grundlage aufm RR an und bin dann auch wieder für alle Schandtaten im Wald zu haben. Besonders gerne mit 2x DX...
> 
> Bis bald im Wald.


Komm doch mit RR in den Wald 
Aktuell 3x DX  und auch genug Akkus 



Hannoveraner schrieb:


> danke für die infos. hört sich auf jedenfall schon mal gut an. ich denke ich werde dann die tage das rad bestellen und freue mich jetzt schon auf ein bissel action .


Bestellen? Ich konnte meines im Shop in Hameln direkt vom Tresen ins Auto laden


----------



## 1Tintin (14. September 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schappi konnte er"fahren", dass selbst feuchter moosiger Asphalt so einen geringen Reibwert hat, dass erst das Rad abschmiert Mann dann aber fast verletzungsfrei rutscht
> 
> 
> Komm doch mit RR in den Wald
> ...



bei Häschen Hüpf


----------



## Hannoveraner (14. September 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bestellen? Ich konnte meines im Shop in Hameln direkt vom Tresen ins Auto laden



Die Jungs in Hannover haben es leider nicht vorrätig . Auf ne Woche kommts aber auch nicht an. Dafür habe ich gleich einen Händler vor Ort, wenns mal Probleme gibt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. September 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei lustigen Bildern sind...
> 
> Da steht noch ein Foto aus!!!!!! Ich sage nur Wespe/Merxhausen


 
ich find´s zu geil.


----------



## firefighter76 (14. September 2011)

sah in natura noch viel geiler aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens schön, wenigstens hier mal wieder etwas mehr von dir zu sehen. Ich hätte den dringenden Bedarf dich auch live im Wald mal wieder um die Ohren zu haben!



Versprochen!



firefighter76 schrieb:


> Der Roudy muß aber erstmal ein paar Grundlageneinheiten mit mir machen, bevor er wieder alleine zum spielen in den Deister darf .



Verdammte Axt tat das weh.
@Exto: Ich habe mal so quasi zur Vorerfahrung versucht die Jägerallee mit 32/20 hoch zu fahren => geht gar nich´t!
Ich dachte echt jede Sekunde fliegt die Kniescheibe raus.
Aktuell fänd ich 20/34 am Hardtail fast legal


----------



## 1Tintin (15. September 2011)

Hallo,
is jemand heute zum Feierabend im Deister unterwex?


----------



## exto (15. September 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Versprochen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Jägerallee ist aber auch ein Maßstab für Masochisten. Wenn ich da schon ordentlich HöMe's in den Beinen hab, schiebe ich schon mal n Stück. Allerdings genau so schnell wie mit 20/32 fahren 

Ich bin im Deister immer mit 36/20 unterwegs und das geht genauso wie mit Schaltung. Ich würde wetten, dass Leuten, die mich und meine Spinnerei nicht kennen bei ner Tour gar nix besonderes auffällt...


----------



## ohneworte (15. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Die Jägerallee ist aber auch ein Maßstab für Masochisten. Wenn ich da schon ordentlich HöMe's in den Beinen hab, schiebe ich schon mal n Stück. Allerdings genau so schnell wie mit 20/32 fahren
> 
> Ich bin im Deister immer mit 36/20 unterwegs und das geht genauso wie mit Schaltung. Ich würde wetten, dass Leuten, die mich und meine Spinnerei nicht kennen bei ner Tour gar nix besonderes auffällt...



Ist das die Schotterpiste Richtung Nordmannsturm hoch?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Die Jägerallee ist aber auch ein Maßstab für Masochisten. Wenn ich da schon ordentlich HöMe's in den Beinen hab, schiebe ich schon mal n Stück. Allerdings genau so schnell wie mit 20/32 fahren
> 
> Ich bin im Deister immer mit 36/20 unterwegs und das geht genauso wie mit Schaltung. Ich würde wetten, dass Leuten, die mich und meine Spinnerei nicht kennen bei ner Tour gar nix besonderes auffällt...


 
36/20?
Vertippt?
Ich bleibe mal dran



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist das die Schotterpiste Richtung Nordmannsturm hoch?


Das ist das Asphaltband von Springe nach Köllnischfeld mit max 15%


----------



## taifun (15. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist das die Schotterpiste Richtung Nordmannsturm hoch?


Da kommst du sack eh nicht hoch....


----------



## ohneworte (15. September 2011)

Im Gegenteil, die bin ich dieses Jahr schon hochgefahren! Wie sieht es denn mit Deiner Kondi zur Zeit so aus?


----------



## Quen (15. September 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Da kommst du sack eh nicht hoch....


Wer im Glashaus sitzt ... weißt du überhaupt noch, wie man Fahrrad schreibt?


----------



## taifun (15. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, die bin ich dieses Jahr schon hochgefahren! Wie sieht es denn mit Deiner Kondi zur Zeit so aus?



Das liegt nicht an mir sondern an ....,na du weißt schon Termine Termine.
Du drückst dich ja davor,weil zu wenig verkaufst
Aber mit Jarifa Offroad kein Thema



Quen schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt ... weißt du überhaupt noch, wie man Fahrrad schreibt?


klar,mehr als Du.Verdiene meine Brötchen damit

Bin wenn unterwegs,meist nur mit Anhänger und junior im Deister

siehe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. September 2011)

Das Foto hast Du doch bereits im Frühjahr gemacht. Seit Juni gab es doch keine Sonne mehr in Deutschland...


----------



## taifun (15. September 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Foto hast Du doch bereits im Frühjahr gemacht. Seit Juni gab es doch keine Sonne mehr in Deutschland...



bei dir in Bremen bestimmt nicht...hier schon
und nö,das war schon sommer


----------



## ohneworte (15. September 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> bei dir in Bremen bestimmt nicht...hier schon
> und nö,das war schon sommer



BREMEN??????:kotz: Böse Unterstellungen über jemanden der aus der geografischen Mitte Niedersachsens stammt!

Aber Du verstehst ja nichts von Geologie...


----------



## taifun (16. September 2011)

Jaja.....du weißt es ja....


----------



## peterbe (16. September 2011)

Hallo Deister-Dauernutzer, wir wollen morgen mal aus dem hohen Norden in den Deister, gibt es grade irgendwelche der üblichen Abfahrten, die wir aus bau- oder Ärgergründen meiden sollten? Danke schon mal für Empfehlungen oder Warnungen...


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. September 2011)

Einfach fahrn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (17. September 2011)

PDS von einer etwas anderen Perspektive


----------



## matzinski (17. September 2011)

Wie sieht es denn Frühschicht-mäßig aus? Wer ist denn morgen um 8:30 am Start?


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. September 2011)

Falls jemand sich heute noch vornimmt auf Rakete zu bügeln.

Der sei *vorgewarnt*. Oberhalb der Hütte auf Rakete lagen Holzstämme herum. Kurz vor einem Sprung. Sah in meinen Augen sehr professionell aus bzw. da hat sich jemand Gedanken gemacht, wie er die bergabfahrenen stoppen kann.

gruß superhero


----------



## stefan64 (17. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Frühschicht-mäßig aus? Wer ist denn morgen um 8:30 am Start?



Ich nicht, ich muß zum Brunch und danach zu 96


----------



## bassboolette (17. September 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Falls jemand sich heute noch vornimmt auf Rakete zu bügeln.
> 
> Der sei *vorgewarnt*. Oberhalb der Hütte auf Rakete lagen Holzstämme herum. Kurz vor einem Sprung. Sah in meinen Augen sehr professionell aus bzw. da hat sich jemand Gedanken gemacht, wie er die bergabfahrenen stoppen kann.
> 
> gruß superhero



und, habt ihr sie weggenommen?


----------



## gloshabigur (17. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Frühschicht-mäßig aus? Wer ist denn morgen um 8:30 am Start?



Nope. Bin 12:30 mit Freunden beim Essen und danach geht auch ins (!) Niedersachsenstadion.


----------



## Zonerider (17. September 2011)

Wenn da professionell Stämme gelegt wurden, denke ich, dass hier schweres Gerät verwendet wurde. Bleibt die Frage nach dem Warum?


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. September 2011)

Naja professionell ist vielleicht etwas hochgegriffen.

Die Stämme wurden teilweise in den Boden gedrückt, und mit weiteren kleineren Stämmen "verflochten", abgestützt.

Habe sie größtenteils weggeräumt, sodass man mit guten Tempo wieder gefahrenfrei fahren kann.


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. September 2011)

Gut gemacht!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (18. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn Frühschicht-mäßig aus? Wer ist denn morgen um 8:30 am Start?


yep ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (18. September 2011)

Bin heut Nachmittag auf Rakete. Ist eventuell Tool Time angesagt? PN.


----------



## herkulars (18. September 2011)

Deisterfreund in Willingen, bewegtes Material: Rose Treffen

10 Minuten vor der Kamera quatschen, dafür haben wir den ganzen Abend Gegrilltes, Bier und Entertainment von Bobby Root erhalten. Fand ich fair.


----------



## Dease (18. September 2011)

Ui, Lars ein Fernsehstar! 

Kommt gut rüber.


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. September 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Deisterfreund in Willingen, bewegtes Material: Rose Treffen
> 
> 10 Minuten vor der Kamera quatschen, dafür haben wir den ganzen Abend Gegrilltes, Bier und Entertainment von Bobby Root erhalten. Fand ich fair.




Nächstes Mal wenn die Presse in den Deister kommt, wird nicht Steffen vor die Kamera gestellt sondern unser neuer Star Lars


----------



## herkulars (18. September 2011)

Dann nehm ich aber Steffens Demo mit. Das ist einfach pressewirksamer!


----------



## G0NZ0 (18. September 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich aber Steffens Demo mit. Das ist einfach pressewirksamer!




Das solltest Du mit Ihm ausmachen


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. September 2011)

kommt mal alle wieder runter.

was steffen seit 15 jahren für unseren sport und das gebiet deister (im sinne der mtb-ler) leistet steht ausser frage.

wir haben ihm alles zu verdanken


----------



## schappi (18. September 2011)

Sören, jetzt sein nicht so humorlos!


----------



## fabiansen (18. September 2011)

Er hat den König beleidigt, teert und federt, vierteilt und rädert ihn!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (18. September 2011)

fabiansen schrieb:


> Er hat den König beleidigt, teert und federt, vierteilt und rädert ihn!



Oh, unser Nacktmodel!! ; hätte noch die Rückansicht!!
Viele Grüße


----------



## herkulars (18. September 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kommt mal alle wieder runter.
> 
> was steffen seit 15 jahren für unseren sport und das gebiet deister (im sinne der mtb-ler) leistet steht ausser frage.
> 
> wir haben ihm alles zu verdanken



Bleib mal locker. Niemand macht Steffen etwas streitig. Wir blödeln nur ein bißchen rum.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. September 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Bleib mal locker. Niemand macht Steffen etwas streitig. Wir blödeln nur ein bißchen rum.


 
ich bin locker, aber ein "danke" hab ich hier auch noch nicht gehört bzw. gelesen .


----------



## chris2305 (19. September 2011)

Danke


----------



## Surfjunk (19. September 2011)

Von meiner Seite auch ein FETTES DANKE


----------



## Hagen3000 (19. September 2011)

Auch wenn ich denke, dass ich Steffen meine Dankbarkeit und Respekt bei jedem Aufeinandertreffen im Wald habe spüren lassen, gerne auch nochmal hier (man kann es eh nicht oft genug sagen): Danke Mann!!! 

Gilt aber auch für Jungs wie Fabi, Sepp und all die, die ich noch nicht persönlich getroffen habe bzw. nicht namentlich kenne und sich regelmäßig die Finger blutig buddeln für die genialen Deistertrails!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (19. September 2011)

Ich bin extra in die Nähe der Straßenbahnlinien 1 & 2 gezogen, damit ich helfen kann, Steffens Arbeitsplatz zu sichern.


----------



## Lukas979 (19. September 2011)

Hallo 
Ich wohn erst zeit kurzen in Barsinghasuen und wollte jetzt mit Downhillen anfangen . Aber ich würde auch gerne mal hochfahren 
Was für ein Bike würded ihr mir empfehlen ? Ich habe so ein Budget bis 900  . Wie sieht es so in Barsinghasuen aus mit Trails und Wegen ? 
Danke im vorraus Lukas


----------



## 1Tintin (19. September 2011)

Ein "Fettes Danke" auch von mir und auch an alle "Doozers".

natürlich auch ein Strauss Blumen für die Dame des Hauses ;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. September 2011)

Was haben denn die "Italiener" bei DOMcai und CaiDOM erlebt?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. September 2011)

Zuerst einmal der Link zu Flos Blog: www.elektrostyle.org Da ist der Bericht aus seiner Sicht.

Den Bericht aus meiner Sicht kopiere ich mal aus der Rennberichtsmail an Daniel hier rein:

Ein detallierter Bericht? "Es war die Hölle" triffts glaube ich ganz gut.
Naja, von vorne:

Freitag sind wir angereist und haben auf der DH Strecke trainiert. Die Strecke gleicht in keiner Weise der Bike Attack Strecke, sondern ist teilweilse echt nicht ohne. Steil, lang, Steine, Geröll, Wurzeln, achja hab ich steil schon erwähnt?  Machte aber Spaß.
Samstag dann das DomCai Rennen. 1850 hm sollen es wohl gewesen sein, keine Ahnung, ob das stimmt. Ich habe mich wie zu erwarten mit dem 1fach Kettenblatt verpokert und hab bestimmt 70% geschoben. Zum Glück hab ich lange Beine, duch das Schieben habe ich nocht viele Plätze verloren. Aber irgendwann war es einfach mit meiner Ausdauer/Kraft zu Ende. Die letzten 150 hm gingen sacksteil eine Skipiste hoch, alle 5 m musste ich anhalten und einfach atmen. Eine echte Quälerei. Und der Bergwacht Typ ganz locker: "Joa, dis is nimma weit." AAAlter! Naja, irgendwann war ich oben. Flo (heyho) hat mir mit 2:28 h 20 min abgenommen (ich: 2:47 h). Bestzeit: 1:53 h !!
Freitag und Samstag war alles staubtrocken.

In der Nacht Samstag/Sonntag traf dann das ein, was alle angesichts der DH Strecken befürchtet hatten: Heftigster Regen, der Campingplatz stand innerhalb von vielleicht einer Stunde 10 cm unter Wasser. Wir haben erwartet, dass das DH Rennen ausfällt oder verkürzt wird. Aber nein, pünkltich zum Hochshutteln riss der Himmel auf, alle waren guter Hoffnung. Auf 2500m dann wieder Regen, Wind, Frieren... Dann der Le Mans Start: Ich konnte Max Schuhmann (jetzt amtierender King of Plose) beim zum-Rad-rennen überholen und vor ihm auf die Strecke gehen. Auf den ersten 200 m hab ich mir mit ihm ein Kopf-an-Kopf Rennen geliefert. Naja, auf einer 13 km Strecke eher aussichtlos! :-D
Die Strecke war der absolute Horror, sobald sie von oben an die Baumgrenze kam. Die nassen Felsen/Geröll oben ging gut zu fahren. Aber im Wald hab ich echt kein Land mehr gesehen. NUR Matsch, IMMER ein Fuß am Boden, Matsch in allen Kleidungsstücken, komplett durchnässt, Bremsfinger vor Kälte kaum beweglich und die ganze Zeit andere Leute und die Uhr im Nacken. Ich musste unzählige Leute vorbeilassen, die ich beim Start kassieren konnte. In zwei Gegenanstiegen konnte ich einiges an Zeit gutmachen, dann kam das  Ziel und ich war klinisch tot.

Ergebnisse sehr mittelmäßig, hat aber Spaß gemacht und ich weiß jetzt, was ich fürs nächste Mal besser machen muss.


----------



## firefighter76 (19. September 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Was haben denn die "Italiener" bei DOMcai und CaiDOM erlebt?



Sonne; Staub; Regen; Matsch; Freitag einen Satz Bremsbeläge verschlissen (organische sind zum :kotz: ). Kaputte Bremseleitung am Samstag mit anständigen Abflug und ordentlich blauen Flecken am ganzen Körper. Konnte dann die Strecke nicht mehr ganz fahren und habe mich nach einer durchregneten Nacht entschieden nicht am Rennen teilzunehmen. Wir haben uns noch am Sonntagabend entschlossen uns da zu verdrücken, weil es nicht aufgehört hat zu regenen. Bei der Fahrt über den Brenner hatten wir noch ca. 4° und Schnee, aber sonst war es ein geiles Wochenende nur leider zu kurz.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. September 2011)

Alter Schwede bin ich froh Euer Wetter nich gehabt zu haben...wir haben uns Freitag Abend mit der Streckenauswahl um 2h tragen verkalkuliert. Wir hatten 26°C und heute liegt an selber Stelle 50cm Neuschnee!!!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. September 2011)

Jo hab dein Bild schon im anderen Thread gesehen. Sieht gut aus!


----------



## herkulars (20. September 2011)

Alter Schwede! Klingt nach ner Menge Spaß. Respekt!
Der T4 hat sich auf dem Campingplatz ja gut eingegraben. 

@Johann: Im Harz sind die Nudelportionen aber größer.


----------



## schappi (20. September 2011)

Hier was neuse von den Grauzonenbikern
Für Exto:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. September 2011)

Und für Taifun:


----------



## schappi (20. September 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Bin wenn unterwegs,meist nur mit Anhänger und junior im Deister
> 
> siehe:


Aber das passt da glaube ich besser:


----------



## Surfjunk (20. September 2011)

Jaaaa, herrlich!

Mehr davon!

Edit sagt:

Gefunden, kannte ich noch nicht den Fred.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. September 2011)

Moin, ist morgen abend jemand unterwegs?


----------



## taifun (20. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Aber das passt da glaube ich besser:



Jawohl...........................

Du bringst es auf den Punkt


----------



## matzinski (21. September 2011)

Hi, vieleicht ist das hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=543949&referrerid=33490

ja was zur beruflichen Selbstverwirklichung für einen aus der Buddelfraktion


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. September 2011)

@Taifun: Da haste gestern Abend was verpaßt 
Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mich vor der eigenen Haustür verfahren kann. Aber es gibt scheinbar viel mehr Wege zwischen Springe und Völksen als ich dachte.
Insgesamt 4 CC-fähige Trails und zu viele Brombeersträucher an einem sehr wurzeligen Trail waren dabei.


----------



## taifun (21. September 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @Taifun: Da haste gestern Abend was verpaßt
> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich mich vor der eigenen Haustür verfahren kann. Aber es gibt scheinbar viel mehr Wege zwischen Springe und Völksen als ich dachte.
> Insgesamt 4 CC-fähige Trails und zu viele Brombeersträucher an einem sehr wurzeligen Trail waren dabei.



Du warst halt auch nur mit Enduro im Wald,da kennt man keine CC Trails
Und in der Ecke bist Du eh nie wirklich gefahren


----------



## exto (21. September 2011)

@Schappi:

Das ist mal die ultimative Werbung für's Singlespeeden. Ich muss das nur ein einziges Mal machen, wenn ich mir ein neues Bike aufbaue. Ihr Schaltsklaven macht das (grob geschätzt) unterbewusst durchschnittlich 1x pro Minute. Das stört bei dem, was beim Biken das Wichtigste ist:

Genießen!

Ihr Ungläubigen wisst das nur nicht, weil ihr's nicht anders kennt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr Ungläubigen wisst das nur nicht, weil ihr's nicht anders kennt!




stimmt doch garnicht


----------



## exto (21. September 2011)

Wer nur mal am Braten schnuppert weiß noch nicht, wie er schmeckt...


----------



## schappi (21. September 2011)

Irgendwie riecht es hier nach Sekte


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. September 2011)

Habe mal ne allgemeine Rechtsfrage zum Mountainbiken.

Da ich erst spät von der Arbeit komme (meistens gegen 17.30) und ich doch noch Bock habe eine Trailrunde zu drehen (meistens Rakete), bin ich erst spät am Basche Sportplatz. Da ist es auch schon sehr dunkel.

Fahren tue ich aber trotzdem noch. Gibt es eigentlich eine Grauzone, bis wohin man sagen kann, bis zu welcher Helligkeit man sich auf Trails austoben darf ?
In Bezug auf Ruhezeiten / Wildruhe im Wald usw...

gruß superhero


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. September 2011)

Jasper hart am Gas: http://www.fun-riders.org/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Habe mal ne allgemeine Rechtsfrage zum Mountainbiken.
> 
> Da ich erst spät von der Arbeit komme (meistens gegen 17.30) und ich doch noch Bock habe eine Trailrunde zu drehen (meistens Rakete), bin ich erst spät am Basche Sportplatz. Da ist es auch schon sehr dunkel.
> 
> ...


 
Hier steht einiges: http://www.recht-niedersachsen.de/79100/nwaldlg.htm

In §23 steht, wann du den Wald betreten darfst, in §25 wo du fahren darfst und in §30 wann wer haftet oder auch nicht.
17:30 ist doch noch nicht spät, wir brechen aktuell immer um 18 Uhr am anderen Ende auf.
Zu der Zeit treffen wir noch Nordic-Walker, Hundebesitzer, GV-Touris, Förster in SUV, Waldarbeiter und Spaziergänger.
Je nach Jahreszeit sind wir ca. 21 Uhr aller aller spätestens am Waldrand und damit nie die letzten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. September 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Habe mal ne allgemeine Rechtsfrage zum Mountainbiken.
> 
> Da ich erst spät von der Arbeit komme (meistens gegen 17.30) und ich doch noch Bock habe eine Trailrunde zu drehen (meistens Rakete), bin ich erst spät am Basche Sportplatz. Da ist es auch schon sehr dunkel.
> 
> ...



Roudy hat das gesetzt schon gepostet, ansonsten ist gesunder Menschenverstand gefragt.


----------



## bassboolette (22. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Roudy hat das gesetzt schon gepostet, ansonsten ist gesunder Menschenverstand gefragt.



...und das heißt: irgendwann sollte man die Bewohner des Waldes auch mal in Ruhe lassen! Ich denke, nur weil technisch möglich, muss man nicht alles ausreizen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> ...und das heißt: irgendwann sollte man die Bewohner des Waldes auch mal in Ruhe lassen! Ich denke, nur weil technisch möglich, muss man nicht alles ausreizen.


 
Voll auf deiner Seite, grad in der Zeit in der wenig Futter zu finden ist, sollte man Abends mal zuhause bleiben oder schwimmen gehen.

Das gilt auch für die hier http://juiced.de/blog/geocaching-bei-nacht-mit-neuer-taschenlampe/2899/ + http://blog.nightcaching.org/


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. September 2011)

@roudy:

Ok wenn ihr erst 21:30 am Waldrand auftaucht, kann ich beruhigt sein.

Wenn einem ein SUV (vom Förster) entgegen fährt, habe ich mir schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht.

Besonders wenn man "fast" in die Dunkelheit fährt und von rechts Rehe über den Waldweg flitzen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ...Wenn einem ein SUV (vom Förster) entgegen fährt, habe ich mir schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht.....


 
Wieso?
Der wird mit Sicherheit nicht schießen!
Bislang verliefen alle Kontakte nach 17 Uhr sehr positiv oder lustig.


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. September 2011)

@roudy:

Ok wenn es auch mal lustig zuging, ist ja alles halb so wild.


----------



## schappi (22. September 2011)

Hallo Leute!
wir sind auf dem Weg zu legalen Strecken einen großen Schrit weiter gekommen. Dank Nightwing  haben wir eine Versicherung gefunden, die die Haftpflicht für die Strecken zu einem bezahlbaren Beitrag übernimmt
Die Strecken sind inzwischen auch von der Region kartografiert worden.
Am Montag ist wieder Runder Tisch bei der Region da wird dann über den weiteren Ablauf und einen Pachtvertrag der Strecken mit der Staatsforst gesprochen.
Wir müssen jetzt in den sauren Apfel beißen und einen Verein gründen um die Strecken zu legalisieren und betreiben zu können.
Schaut bitte in die IG da ist mehr zu dem Thema
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> wir sind auf dem Weg zu legalen Strecken einen großen Schrit weiter gekommen. Dank Nightwing  haben wir eine Versicherung gefunden, die die Haftpflicht für die Strecken zu einem bezahlbaren Beitrag übernimmt
> Die Strecken sind inzwischen auch von der Region kartografiert worden.
> Am Montag ist wieder Runder Tisch bei der Region da wird dann über den weiteren Ablauf und einen Pachtvertrag der Strecken mit der Staatsforst gesprochen.
> ...



Great
Aber dann wird es auch mal Zeit, dass du in den sauren Apfel beißt und mal wieder aufs Rad steigst.
Es ist irgendwie nicht mehr das selbe, seit du keine Zeit mehr findest


----------



## MasterAss (22. September 2011)

Habe mal meinen neuen Chesty-Gurt ausprobiert. Leider ist das Gewackel noch unerträglich, habe aber schon (hoffentlich) eine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## fracture (23. September 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich komme aus Hildesheim und war schon mal auf Rakete und Teerweg unterwegs. Würde mich gerne morgen zum DH/FR-Fahren anschließen, wenn jemand da ist! Und kann mir jemand erklären wie ich vom Bahnhof Egestorf zu Teerweg oder Rakete komme? Die Eingänge kenne ich, allerdings nur vom Parkplatz aus auf dem wir waren.
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (23. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> wir sind auf dem Weg zu legalen Strecken einen großen Schrit weiter gekommen. Dank Nightwing  haben wir eine Versicherung gefunden, die die Haftpflicht für die Strecken zu einem bezahlbaren Beitrag übernimmt
> Die Strecken sind inzwischen auch von der Region kartografiert worden.
> Am Montag ist wieder Runder Tisch bei der Region da wird dann über den weiteren Ablauf und einen Pachtvertrag der Strecken mit der Staatsforst gesprochen.
> ...



Dann sollten wir wohl mal miteinander telefonieren...


----------



## Zonerider (23. September 2011)

Hi, sind heute auch oben. Da der "alte" TW putt is, wollen wir uns heut die neue Line daneben anschauen. Treffen ist zwischen 13.30-14.°°Uhr am Nienstedter Straße, 70m rechts nach den Schienen.



fracture schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich komme aus Hildesheim und war schon mal auf Rakete und Teerweg unterwegs. Würde mich gerne morgen zum DH/FR-Fahren anschließen, wenn jemand da ist! Und kann mir jemand erklären wie ich vom Bahnhof Egestorf zu Teerweg oder Rakete komme? Die Eingänge kenne ich, allerdings nur vom Parkplatz aus auf dem wir waren.
> Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## fracture (23. September 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Hi, sind heute auch oben. Da der "alte" TW putt is, wollen wir uns heut die neue Line daneben anschauen. Treffen ist zwischen 13.30-14.°°Uhr am Nienstedter Straße, 70m rechts nach den Schienen.



Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit. Falls ihr morgen nochmal dahin wollt, sag bescheid, dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## Zonerider (23. September 2011)

Ok, melde mich dann per PM, nice day ...


----------



## Hannoveraner (23. September 2011)

ist morgen mittag oder nachmittag wer unterwegs wo ich mich anschliessen könnte? die trails im deister kenne ich bis jetzt noch garnicht. 
vlt nicht unbedingt gleich leute von der marathontruppe, da meine uphill-performance sicherlich nicht die beste ist .

wenn nicht, wär es super wenn mir einer per pm mitteilen könnte wie ich zum farnweg komme. so wie ich das hier rausgelesen habe, soll der trail ja für einsteiger ganz gut geeignet sein .


----------



## firefighter76 (23. September 2011)

was für ein bike fährst du den und was sind deine einsatzbereiche eher tour oder enduro/freeride. damit man mal weiß was du so fahren möchtest. gibt hier ja von cc-racer bis dhler alles.
mfg firefighter


----------



## Hannoveraner (23. September 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> was für ein bike fährst du den und was sind deine einsatzbereiche eher tour oder endouro/freeride. damit man mal weiß was du so fahren möchtest. gibt hier ja von cc-racer bis dhler alles.
> mfg firefighter



ich bin 3 jahre lang ein hardtail gefahren und habe mir diese woche jetzt ein specialized enduro zugelegt. dieses wollte ich natürlich artgerecht bewegen . das bike muss ich aber auch erst mal kennenlernen. von daher wollte ich nicht gleich die schwierigen trails fahren


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. September 2011)

Ist Sonntag denn jemand im Wald ? Ich schlage mal 11:00 spochtplatz Basche oder WK vor 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## firefighter76 (23. September 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> ich bin 3 jahre lang ein hardtail gefahren und habe mir diese woche jetzt ein specialized enduro zugelegt. dieses wollte ich natürlich artgerecht bewegen . das bike muss ich aber auch erst mal kennenlernen. von daher wollte ich nicht gleich die schwierigen trails fahren



alles fahrbar mit nem enduro (sprünge umfahrbar)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (23. September 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ist Sonntag denn jemand im Wald ? Ich schlage mal 11:00 spochtplatz Basche oder WK vor
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



hier ich will


----------



## Hannoveraner (23. September 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> alles fahrbar mit nem enduro (sprünge umfahrbar)



sehr schön. ich werde dann morgen wohl mal alleine losdüsen und gucken wie es läuft. könntest du mir vielleicht noch mal ein, zwei tipps geben wo ich die einstiege von den trails finde? ich dachte da so grob an die ecke zwischen annaturm und laube.
wäre für jeden tipp dankbar


----------



## janisj (23. September 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> sehr schön. ich werde dann morgen wohl mal alleine losdüsen und gucken wie es läuft. könntest du mir vielleicht noch mal ein, zwei tipps geben wo ich die einstiege von den trails finde? ich dachte da so grob an die ecke zwischen annaturm und laube.
> wäre für jeden tipp dankbar



Ich habe geplant Morgen im Deister etwas rumzutrailen ( komme auch aus H). Ich schlage vor 11:00 Waldkater PP.


----------



## Hannoveraner (23. September 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich habe geplant Morgen im Deister etwas rumzutrailen ( komme auch aus H). Ich schlage vor 11:00 Waldkater PP.



ich werd es leider erst frühen nachmittag schaffen.


----------



## janisj (23. September 2011)

und wann ist früher Nachmittag?


----------



## Hannoveraner (23. September 2011)

wir könnten uns 14:30 an der laube treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (23. September 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> wir könnten uns 14:30 an der laube treffen?


wenn ich um diesen Zeit noch nicht tod bin werde ich aufkreuzen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. September 2011)

@MasterAss:

Nabend, sag mal welches Trail bzw. welche Abfahrt ist den das im Video was du verlinkt hast ?

Nach etlichen Wiederholungen, steige ich nicht durch wo die Strecke liegt.

gruß superhero


----------



## Jennfa (23. September 2011)

Wir sind morgen Nachmittag auch so gegen 15Uhr mit Skyjet am WK. Sonntag nehmen wir den Sohn meiner Arbeitskollegin (15) zum biken mit und sind ab 10:30 am WK .


----------



## Surfjunk (23. September 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @MasterAss:
> 
> Nabend, sag mal welches Trail bzw. welche Abfahrt ist den das im Video was du verlinkt hast ?
> 
> ...



Farnweg von ganz oben


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. September 2011)

Ich muß Sonntag schon 15 Uhr arbeiten, deswegen starte ich schon um 9:30 mit Alex eine Endurotour über Teerweg, Ü30 und Barbie Richtung Hannover. Wir sind bestimmt um 12 am Waldkater.


----------



## Zonerider (24. September 2011)

fracture schrieb:


> Heute habe ich leider keine Zeit. Falls ihr morgen nochmal dahin wollt, sag bescheid, dann bin ich dabei!



Fahren heute auf der Wennigser Seite. TW Line ist seeeehr interessant, vielen Dank an die Manpower dahinter.


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. September 2011)

@Surfjunk

Und wo startet der Farnweg ?

Laube ? Annaturm ?

Heute wollte ich nähmlich mal ein paar neue Trails austesten. Immer nur Grabweg, Rakete und das Trail rechts unterhalb der Laube (Name kenne ich leider nicht), wird langsam langweilig.


----------



## Surfjunk (24. September 2011)

Hey sorry, aber ich poste hier bestimmt keine Einstiege.

Zonenrider ist doch auch unterwegs heute, häng dich daran.
Und wenn du neue Trails sehen willst häng dich an Evel.
Trails im Deister die er nicht kennt, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. September 2011)

ich fahre dann Sonntag von mir (Besucherbergwerk Basche) um 10:30 zum WK rüber. 
@ Jenna: zieht euch langsam um, dann können wir zusammen fahren
@ Flo: du kommst dann zum WK?
@ alle: junge/r Mann/Frau zum Warmfahren von Basche nach Wennigsen gesucht


----------



## firefighter76 (24. September 2011)

ja ich komme dann zum wk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (24. September 2011)

wann bist du denn am wk?


----------



## Jennfa (24. September 2011)

Sind morgen dann auch um 11 am WK damit Homer nicht so hetzen muss . Wir holen dich dann aber so um 10:20 ab ;P. Passt das?


----------



## firefighter76 (24. September 2011)

so um 11 :kotz: muß ich da früh aufstehen


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (24. September 2011)

Die Frühschicht startet morgen früh 8:30 Uhr auf'em BB ...


----------



## gloshabigur (24. September 2011)

... dabei!


----------



## stefan64 (24. September 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen früh 8:30 Uhr auf'em BB ...



Hier!


----------



## Hannoveraner (24. September 2011)

nochmal danke an janisj und seinen kumpel fürs guiden. war echt nen geiler ritt


----------



## Zonerider (24. September 2011)

Auch von mir nochmals ein grosses DANKE an das 3er Gespann auf dem Ü30.


----------



## matzinski (24. September 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen früh 8:30 Uhr auf'em BB ...


yep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TW123 (24. September 2011)

@homer: ist 10:20 bei Dir ok? bin vielleicht auch dabei, aber bitte nicht warten.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. September 2011)

TW123 schrieb:


> @homer: ist 10:20 bei Dir ok? bin vielleicht auch dabei, aber bitte nicht warten.



Na klar. Ich warte auch bis 10:30


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Zonerider (25. September 2011)

Hab gestern auf Ü30 nen Kettenstrebenschutz von Cannondale gefunden. Wem es fehlt bitte melden.


----------



## tom de la zett (25. September 2011)

Heute mussten wir Rettungseinsatz eines gestürzten Bikers auf der Rakete organisieren. Alles Gute für die Genesung! Und eine Schleifkorbtrage hat sich bewährt gemacht (allerdings nicht "unsere", sondern die Barsingauser).

Aber leider ist mir bei dem ganzen Getöse meine Radbrille abhanden gekommen auf Rakete mittlerer Teil oder nahe Sportplatz/Freilichtbühne. Über Fund würde ich mich freuen


----------



## Zonerider (25. September 2011)

Scheint wohl heut "IN" gewesen zu sein. Haben auf Ü30 auch 2 üble Stürze ohne
anschliessenden RTW erleben dürfen. Unbekannterweise gute Besserung von mir.


----------



## Surfjunk (25. September 2011)

Donnerwetter, man gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (25. September 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Heute mussten wir Rettungseinsatz eines gestürzten Bikers auf der Rakete organisieren. Alles Gute für die Genesung! Und eine Schleifkorbtrage hat sich bewährt gemacht (allerdings nicht "unsere", sondern die Barsingauser).
> 
> Aber leider ist mir bei dem ganzen Getöse meine Radbrille abhanden gekommen auf Rakete mittlerer Teil oder nahe Sportplatz/Freilichtbühne. Über Fund würde ich mich freuen



Mist, wen hat's denn erwischt? Jemand von unserer Truppe?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. September 2011)

Aus unserer Truppe hat es Sascha ( wurzelpistensau) erwischt. Hat sich beim Crash das Bein zwischen reifen und Rahmen gequetscht und ne Tennisball große Beule an der wade. Ist aber zum Glück nichts schlimmes. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tom de la zett (25. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mist, wen hat's denn erwischt? Jemand von unserer Truppe?



Ne, wohl nicht. Kenne ihn auch nicht. Irre aber, wie wenig morgens auf der Rakete los ist. In den ganzen 1,5h kam kein Biker vorbei. Erst als alles fast gerettet war.


----------



## MasterAss (26. September 2011)

Wie siehts denn aktuell am Bielstein aus? Wieder befahrbar Richtung Springe? Da war vor zwei Wochen massiver Holzeinschlag...


----------



## schappi (27. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
Herr Nüsser von der Niedersächsischen Staatsforst hat mich angerufen und mich informiert, daß auf dem unteren Teil des Ü30 die nächsten Tage im Buchenwald Baumfällarbeiten stattfinden. Der Bereich ist mit rot-weißem Band abgesperrt. Bitte nicht den Bereich betreten, Lebensgefahr. Wenn die Arbeiten vorüber sind wird das Absperrband entfernt. dies ist keine dauerhafte Trailsperung sondern dient nur der Sicherheit
in einige Wochen wird auf den oberem Teil des Ü30 in den Fichten Bäume gefällt  da muss dann auch aus Sicherheitsgründen für die Zeit gesperrt werden.
Herr Nüsser wird uns in Zukunft immer vorab informieren, wenn irgendwo auf den beiden legalen Trails Forstarbeiten stattfinden.


----------



## schappi (27. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
gestern beim Runden Tisch ist das Thema Legale Trails Ü30m Und Ladies Only2 perfekt gemacht worden Ausserdem haben wir eine Versicherung für die Deisterfreunde und die Trails die wir pachten und betreiben können gefunden.
Abfolge:
1. Vereinsgründung um eine Juristische Person zu haben für Versicherung und Pachtvertrag
2. Abschluss Versicherung
3. Abschluss Pachtvertrag mit der Nieders. Landesforst
4. Streckenplanung und Vorstellung 
5, Baubeginn

 ist Gründung der Vereins Deisterfreun.de e. V. der die FR Strecken betreiben wird am
14.10.2011 19:00 Uhr Waldgaststätte Bantorfer Höhe

Es können Einzelpersonen aber auch andere Vereine Mitglied werden.
Der Uni Sport der Uni Hannover hat uns Gestern schon angesprochen ob sie eine Gruppenmitgliedschft wg Benutzung der Trails und Versicherungsschutz bei uns bekommen können. Die ist kein Problem.
Auch andere IGs oder Vereine können dabei Mitglied werden.
Also hoffentlich kommen viele und unterstützen die 1. legalen FR Trails im Deister.


----------



## gloshabigur (27. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Herr Nüsser wird uns in Zukunft immer vorab informieren, wenn irgendwo auf den beiden legalen Trails Forstarbeiten stattfinden.




Bedenkt man den vielen Stress der letzten Jahre ist das eine sehr erfreuliche Entwicklung.
Dank euch, die unsere Interessen am runden Tisch und gegenüber den Forsten erfolgreich vertreten.


----------



## tweetygogo (27. September 2011)

Nabend.
Ist der Teerweg heile?


----------



## MasterAss (27. September 2011)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn aktuell am Bielstein aus? Wieder befahrbar Richtung Springe? Da war vor zwei Wochen massiver Holzeinschlag...



Ich beantworte es mir mal selbst. Nachwievor ist der Wanderweg vom Holzeinschlag überseht. Ich denke nicht, dass sich dort in nächster Zeit was tun wird.


----------



## Fh4n (27. September 2011)

Ich wollte mich nur nach meiner einjährigen Abstinenz im Schwoabenländle zurückmelden. Abgesehen von einer "richtigen" Downhillstrecke gibt es aus Stuttgart nichts Besonderes, was dem Deister das Wasser reichen könnte.  Wieder im alten zu Hause und für alle Schandtaten in & um den Deister bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (27. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> gestern beim Runden Tisch ist das Thema Legale Trails Ü30m Und Ladies Only2 perfekt gemacht worden Ausserdem haben wir eine Versicherung für die Deisterfreunde und die Trails die wir pachten und betreiben können gefunden.
> Abfolge:
> 1. Vereinsgründung um eine Juristische Person zu haben für Versicherung und Pachtvertrag
> ...



Hi,
kann jeder in den Verein eintreten? Und wenn ja, dann einfach zu der Vereinsgründung kommen?


----------



## schappi (27. September 2011)

Natürlich!
Jeder Mensch kann Mitglied werden!
Komm einfach vorbei in der BH
wo sollnen wir dir denn die MitgliedsNr. hin tätowieren?


----------



## Hannoveraner (27. September 2011)

Sehr schön. Bin dabei und im Nacken wäre schön


----------



## Surfjunk (27. September 2011)

Tättoowieren finde ich gut!
Ist 007 noch frei?

Jetzt mal Ernst, muss ich bei der Gründung dabei sein oder geht das auch per Mail, Phone usw?
Ich möchte das auf jedenfall unterstützen.


----------



## mh320i (27. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> wo sollnen wir dir denn die MitgliedsNr. hin tätowieren?



Auf den Allerwertesten natürlich!  

Nein Scherz beiseite, vielen Dank für die ganze Arbeit! Bin natürlich künftiges Mitglied!


----------



## taxifolia (27. September 2011)

@Hannoveraner:

Natürlich muss man bei der Gründungsversammlung nicht dabei sein, um später noch  Mitglied werden zu können- aber dann ist man eben auch kein Gründungsmitglied

Am 14.10. 2011 werden jedenfalls alle in der Anwesenheitsliste erfassten Personen über die Satzungen ( Hauptsatzung und Beitragssatzung) diskutieren und darüber abstimmen.

Danach wird es die abgestimmte und beschlossene Fassung geben, die danach alle Mitglieder bindet.

Der Aufnahmeantrag wird dann über den Internetauftritt der deisterfreun.de zur Verfügung stehen.
Über den Antrag zur Aufnahme des Interessenten entscheidet der Vorstand gem. der Satzung.

Als ausgesprochener Basisdemokrat würde ich mich freuen, wenn möglichst viele an der Versammlung teilnehmen würden, insbesondere auch solche, die kritische Anmerkungen zu machen haben- das dient der Selbstüberprüfung und ist besonders wertvoll.


Die ausgewählten Strecken werden natürlich Vereinsgelände sein, da der Verein diese pachtet, Nicht- Mitglieder und die breite Öffentlichkeit (jedermann)  benutzen die Strecken auf eigene Gefahr und haben dem Verein gegenüber dieselben Ansprüche, die gegenüber den Landesforsten bestehen würden, gäbe es keinen Pachtvertrag.  

Ein Streckennutzer ist jedenfalls als Mitglied deisterfreun.de deutlich besser gestellt als der Normaluser.


taxi


----------



## jammerlappen (27. September 2011)

Mal so gaaaaanz theoretisch: wenn man Euch einfach so mal "unter die Arme" greifen wollte, gäbe es 
- a) dort Axelhaare?
- b) eine Kontonummer?
Oder is warten bis nach Vereinsgründung angesagt?


----------



## lakekeman (28. September 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Ein Streckennutzer ist jedenfalls als Mitglied deisterfreun.de deutlich besser gestellt als der Normaluser.



Hi,

kannst du das mal genau erklären?  Ging nämlich nicht logisch hervor 
Grüße


----------



## Madeba (28. September 2011)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mal so gaaaaanz theoretisch: wenn man Euch einfach so mal "unter die Arme" greifen wollte, gäbe es
> - a) dort Axelhaare?...


da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Würde mich wundern, wenn exto dabei wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (28. September 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> @Hannoveraner:
> 
> Natürlich muss man bei der Gründungsversammlung nicht dabei sein, um später noch  Mitglied werden zu können- aber dann ist man eben auch kein Gründungsmitglied
> 
> ...




Und wo ist das ( Adresse)??


----------



## schappi (28. September 2011)

Hallo Leute,
hier die Pressemitteilung der Region Hannover wie sie am Montag verabredet wurde und gestern an die Presse gegangen ist.


----------



## taxifolia (28. September 2011)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst du das mal genau erklären?  Ging nämlich nicht logisch hervor
> Grüße



Wieso das? Du musst mal an Deinem Logik- SAG schrauben

Beim Unfall im Wald gibt es nur Geld, wenn ein Haft*pflicht*tatbestand besteht, also eine gesetzliche Anspruchsgrundlage, z.b. § 823 BGB. Gibt es die nicht,z.B. weil kein Verschulden vorliegt,  gibt es keinen Schadenersatz. Ein Vertrag ist auch eine Anspruchsgrundlage, es gilt aber das darin geregelte.

Inge Koschmidder haut sich auf dem Trail alle Zähne raus.
Wir haben alles richtig gemacht,es gab Schilder, - kein Geld für Inge.

Unser liebes Mitglied Lakemann haut sich die Zähne raus- Versicherung zahlt.
Ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man mit oder ohne Zähne lächelt

taxi


----------



## lakekeman (28. September 2011)

Sorry, ich bin nicht vom Fach 

Ich hatte es vorher immer so verstanden, dass man die Haftpflicht nicht ausschliessen kann und daher die Versicherung für alle Fahrer gelten muss.


----------



## Zonerider (28. September 2011)

Viel wichtiger wird wohl sein, wenn man nicht auf Grund eines Sturzes mehr
arbeiten kann. Denke jedoch, dass hier alle Beteiligten eine private BUV haben.


----------



## schappi (28. September 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Wieso das? Du musst mal an Deinem Logik- SAG schrauben
> 
> Ist schon ein Unterschied, ob man mit oder ohne Zähne lächelt
> 
> taxi



Ach was, einen schönen Menschen kann nichts entstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Lutz (28. September 2011)

Hat jemand morgen Zeit und Lust mit zum Bikepark Braunlage zu fahren? Hätte noch 2 Plätze im Auto frei.

Bitte per e-mail melden.


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. September 2011)

Noch mehr arbeiten würd ich nich wollen, Sturz hin oder her.


----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Noch mehr arbeiten würd ich nich wollen, Sturz hin oder her.


So, Evil! Jetzt müssen langsam mal Fototermine mit Euch wilden, bösen und mutigen Trail-Rittern her. Ich habe für meine Artikel sämtliche Jasper-Fotos aufgebraucht und brauche neues Material!!!


----------



## Zonerider (28. September 2011)

Wird das ein offizieller Termin der DLZ?


----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Wird das ein offizieller Termin der DLZ?



Von mir aus. Muss die Fotos ja nicht sofort verwenden, kann auch warten, bis alles "legal" ist. Aber ich bin heiß und will endlich fotografieren!


----------



## Zonerider (28. September 2011)

Schöne ********, hab mir am WE die Rippen auf Ü30 zerlegt, ... nimmste auch Behinderte ins Visier?


----------



## zoomie (28. September 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Und wo ist das ( Adresse)??


 

Waldgasthof Bantorfer Höhe
Luttringhäuser Weg 50
30890 Barsinghausen

ACHTUNG - nicht in Barsinghausen, sondern in Bantorf am Waldrand gelegen.


----------



## exto (28. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> hier die Pressemitteilung der Region Hannover wie sie am Montag verabredet wurde und gestern an die Presse gegangen ist.



Naaa?

Alles genau und ohne rosarote Downhillbrille gelesen?

Wie immer skeptische Grüße aus dem sonnigen, abe leider völlig bikefreien Spananien!


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. September 2011)

Probephase!
Unser Standpunkt ist weiterhin das wir 5-8 Strecken brauchen. 2 reichen auf Dauer nicht.

Meine Meinung ist aber weiterhin: Lieber 5 richtig flowige und legale Strecken als 20 die nicht ganz so chic sind.

Mirco: Ich bin Sonntag ab 12 am Grab bei dem Hammerwetter, falls du Fotos machen möchtest.


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. September 2011)

ich wäre ja für : 

5 richtig flowige und legale Strecken und 20 die nicht ganz so chic sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Schöne ********, hab mir am WE die Rippen auf Ü30 zerlegt, ... nimmste auch Behinderte ins Visier?



ach, du warst einer von den versehrten des wochenendes. gute besserung" Erster Sprung nach der schranke, oder wo hat es dich zerrissen? was fotos angeht: man braucht ja auch immer ein paar statisten, die im hintergrund rumstehen ;-)


----------



## Zonerider (28. September 2011)

Ja ne, oben im 2. Teil. Nach dem Minitable kommt n Kicker,
ein zerfallener Double aus Steinen/Holz und kurz danach
ne Wurzel in einer Bodenwelle. Da viel zu schnell und über
nen Anlieger hinaus geschossen und übel überschlagen.

Statisten bei Actionpics sehn doof aus, aber ich reiß mich zam, 1-2 Hüpper kriegen wa hin.


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. September 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich wäre ja für :
> 
> 5 richtig flowige und legale Strecken und 20 die nicht ganz so chic sind.


 

ich finde gerade die vielfalt der verschiedenen trails macht den reiz des deisters aus. 

es ist für jedes geschmäckle etwas dabei.


----------



## Zonerider (28. September 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich finde gerade die vielfalt der verschiedenen trails macht den reiz des deisters aus.
> 
> es ist für jedes geschmäckle etwas dabei.



Und da dürfte das "Problem" liegen. Wie alle dafür begeistern, nur 2 offizielle Trails zu befahren? Um es mal ohne "rosarote Google" zu sagen


----------



## chris2305 (28. September 2011)

legalize Sattelit!!!!!


----------



## chris2305 (28. September 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> So, Evil! Jetzt müssen langsam mal Fototermine mit Euch wilden, bösen und mutigen Trail-Rittern her. Ich habe für meine Artikel sämtliche Jasper-Fotos aufgebraucht und brauche neues Material!!!



Ich habe hier noch zwei schöne Bilder zur Auswahl




und hier::


----------



## matzinski (28. September 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich wäre ja für :
> 
> 5 richtig flowige und legale Strecken und 20 die nicht ganz so chic sind.



 wobei mir die 20 nicht so chic'en besonders am Herzen liegen 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich finde gerade die vielfalt der verschiedenen trails macht den reiz des deisters aus.
> 
> es ist für jedes geschmäckle etwas dabei.



Ich bin dafür, dass das so bleibt. 



chris2305 schrieb:


> legalize Sattelit!!!!!



seit wann ist der Sat illegal?


----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier noch zwei schöne Bilder zur Auswahl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind irgendwie schon evergreens, oder


----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

war gerade auf der rakete. waren am wochenende nur grobmotoriker unterwegs, oder glauben die waldbesitzer jetzt, sie könnten alles zerstören, weil "die ham ja jetze ihren verein"? an drei - vier doubles fehlt die spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (28. September 2011)

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das ein paar Bekloppte aus einem Hochsitz einen Shore gemacht haben sollen. Da hat der Jagdpächter wohl schlechte Laune bekommen.
Wenn das stimmt, fehlen mir die Worte!


----------



## tweetygogo (28. September 2011)

Ist der Teerweg ok( fahrbar)?


----------



## exto (28. September 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> oder glauben die waldbesitzer jetzt, sie könnten alles zerstören, weil "die ham ja jetze ihren verein"?.



Das ist die Befüchtung, die zwar seit dem Angebot des Herrn Nüsser im Raum schwebt. Dass das auch die offizielle Haltung der Region ist, ist ja in der oben vorveröffentlichten Pressemitteilung schwarz auf weiß nachzulesen. Ich befürchte, nein, ich bin mir sicher, dass deine Kollegen der ortsansässigen Printmedien auch 1zu1 in diese Kerbe hauen werden. Nachdem ja selbst hier im Forum schon in dieser Terminologie geschrieben wird, kann ich mir die (berechtigte) Verwunderung der übrigen "Waldbewohner" beim Anblick eines Bikers z.B. Auf der Rakete schon lebhaft vorstellen. Ob UNSERE BISHERIGE Auffassung der Rechtslage bei der nächsten Verhndlung vor einem der Dorfgerichte immer noch Bestand haben kann, sei auch mal dahin gestellt. Auch die junge Frau Amtsrichterin dürfte ab jetzt unter enormem Druck stehen. 

Was mich echt ärgert, ist die unglaubliche Blauäugigkeit, mit der hier die (ganz bestimmt nicht zufällige) Ausdrucksweise der Region kritiklos übernommen wird. Die Jungs sind Profis, wir allesamt Amateure.

Der Liebe Onkel hat Bonbons verteilt, schon sind alle Kinder gaaanz lieb und brav.

Ich möchte noch mal an das allererste Treffen zum Thema bei Schappi erinnern. Vielleicht liegen ja noch nicht alle damals Anwesenden im Legalize-Koma: wir haben damals als Marschrichtung angegeben, "nicht wir wollen was von den Waldbesitzern, sondern die etwas von uns!" Was ist davon übrig geblieben?

Die Rebellen sind fett geworden!


----------



## mh320i (28. September 2011)

Teerweg alt nein!

Es gibt aber ne neue Linie gleich daneben die ist soweit ich weiss fahrbar.


----------



## tweetygogo (28. September 2011)

mh320i schrieb:


> Teerweg alt nein!
> 
> Es gibt aber ne neue Linie gleich daneben die ist soweit ich weiss fahrbar.



OK, Danke


----------



## MasterAss (28. September 2011)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht lange dabei im Deister, verfolge die Sache aber schon eine ganze Weile. Ich habe da ähnliche Bedenken bzw. Befürchtungen wie Exto. Sprich sobald die Trails fertig sind und genutzt werden, wird der Rest abgerissen. Oder aber es wird zum Volkssport auf den nun offiziell "illegalen" Trails Hindernisse zu integrieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (28. September 2011)

Danke Exto! Ich dachte schon, dass ich der einzige bin, dem einige Sätze aus der Pressemitteilung aufstoßen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. September 2011)

Auf der Rakete und auf dem Teerweg ist einiges kaputt. Wie wäre es wenn ihr das am Wochenende in Ordnung bringt, damit ich nächste Woche wieder viel Spaß auf den vielen Deistertrails habe?
Ein fetter Rebell!


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. September 2011)

wir fahren seit jahren mit dem katz und maus spiel eigentlich ganz gut.
macht ihr einen trail kaputt bauen wir 2 neue. 

seitdem sie das kapiert haben, haben wir eigentlich ruhe im wald. 

der deister lebt durch seine vielfalt der unterschiedlichen trails . 
das wir nun den frankweg nicht mehr fahren dürfen , aufgrund des rotwildbestandes ist okay. 
wir haben dafür mit dem staatsforst einen deal. 

aber mit den anderen waldleuten halt nicht.

und ich bin nicht bereit, diese trails deshalb nicht mehr zu befahren.
auch habe ich keinen bock ,mich auf 2 oder3 trails kanalisieren zu lassen. 

okay, es ist ein pilotprojekt für 2 jahre. 
geben wir dem halt eine chance. 
allerdings sollten wir die anderen trails weiter befahren, um den druck auf die anderen waldleute aufrecht zu halten, damit sie es dem staatsforst gleichtun.

ich tu mich mit der formulierung der pm der region auch schwer. 
entweder ist das absicht oder nur "mal wieder" etwas unglücklich formuliert. 
auch finde ich diese alberne "downhillaberei" echt bescheuert. 

ich lass mich nicht in diese ecke drängen. 
ich fahre touren, marathons ,enduro , freeride und downhill.

wie auch immer . unser sport boomt ohne ende, wir werden immer mehr und uns aus dem wald zu bekommen, ist nicht mehr möglich. 

also abwarten und weiterfahren .
alle öffentliche wege


----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das ein paar Bekloppte aus einem Hochsitz einen Shore gemacht haben sollen. Da hat der Jagdpächter wohl schlechte Laune bekommen.
> Wenn das stimmt, fehlen mir die Worte!



Wenn du den meinst, der anna rakete ganz unten auf höhe dem s-anlieger liegt - der war meiner meinung nach schon vorher umgekippt. ich hatte ihn zumindest einige tage vorher schon nicht mehr stehen sehen.


----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Probephase!
> Unser Standpunkt ist weiterhin das wir 5-8 Strecken brauchen. 2 reichen auf Dauer nicht.
> 
> Meine Meinung ist aber weiterhin: Lieber 5 richtig flowige und legale Strecken als 20 die nicht ganz so chic sind.
> ...



ich habe doch ähnlich dämliche arbeitszeiten als wie du. sonntag is maloche angesagt. wie issn montag oder dienstag?


----------



## exto (28. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Auf der Rakete und auf dem Teerweg ist einiges kaputt. Wie wäre es wenn ihr das am Wochenende in Ordnung bringt, damit ich nächste Woche wieder viel Spaß auf den vielen Deistertrails habe?
> Ein fetter Rebell!



Du weist hoffentlich, dass ich dich sehr schätze!!!

Mehr kann ich dir eigentlich nicht sagen, ohne dir einen Heiratsantrag zu machen.

Was soll ich denn machen, wenn auf sachliche Einwände immer nur zu hören ist, "lass mal, wird schon, erst mal die zwei Trails und dann die ganze Welt"?  

Ich weiß, dass viele meine Bedenken teilen, aber mit der Aussicht auf goldene Zeiten ruhig gestellt werden, oder - wenn das nix nützt - auch schon mal angeblafft werden. 

Ich weiß, dass ihr unendlich viel Arbeit, Zeit und eure Glaubwürdigkeit in die Sache gesteckt habt! Deshalb kann ich auch verstehen, wie unglaublich bescheuert es sich anfühlt, wenn einer wie ich kommt und schreit

STOP IT !!! RIGHT NOW !!!

Aber die "Gegenseite" hat genau jetzt die Hosen runter gelassen. Und wer, wie Sören glaubt, das sei vielleicht "nur mal wieder unglücklich formuliert", ist schief gewickelt. Meint ihr, die Region Hannover hat als Pressesprecher nen Frisör, Straßenbahnfahrer oder Sozialfuzzi angestellt? Die Jungs sind (ich wiederhole mich) Profis, und jedes Wort ist Kalkül und wird demnächst noch ein bisschen ideologisch angeschärft in der Zeitung stehen, wo es bei Omma Kaloppke einen "siehste? Hab ich doch immer gesagt-Effekt" auslösen wird, der dann gepflegt auf den Trails ausdiskutiert wird.

Darüber hinaus hab ich noch ne Menge Fragen, z.B. zum Thema Risikokalkulation bzw. Prämiensicherheit und Laufzeiten in Bezug auf 
Versicherung? was passiert am Ende der Probephase, wenn alle anderen Staatsforst-Trails weg sind und der Versuch einseitig für gescheitert erklärt wird? 

Ich hab noch zig weitere Fragen auf Lager, die immer mit der selben Antwort bedacht werden: "Exto, alter vereinsmuffeliger Schwarzseher, mach mal halblang. Immer eins nach dem Anderen." 

Ja, stimmt!!! Aber doch bitte Schritt 1 vor 2 vor 3...

Ich hab eigentlich beschlossen, der Gründungsversammlung fern zu bleiben und das Thema für mich abzuschließen, allerdings hat das Ganze einen entscheidenden Haken: deisterfreun.de kann man auch zusammenstreichen. Was dann übrig bleibt ist "FREUNDE"! Deshalb fällt mir das so unglaublich schwer! 

Ich hab das Gefühl, der Drop ist schon gelutscht, die Gemeinde ist eingeschworen und die gelieferte Torte sieht einfach zu lecker aus, als dass man sie zurück gehen lassen könnte. Wenn das nicht so ist - und zwar WIRKLICH nicht, würde ich trotzdem kommen und ein alternatives Konzept zur Diskussion stellen. Das allerdings nur, wenn hier Farbe bekannt wird und das eindeutig. Ich werd mich nicht vor allen Leuten zum Affen machen um dann milde lächelnd mit großmütigem Verständnis abserviert zu werden. 

Mit anderen Worten: Ernsthaftigkeit und Ergebnisoffenheit ist Voraussetzung. Wenn das nicht so ist, würde ich von FREUNDEN erwarten, das vorher zu erfahren!


----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

"unser sport boomt ohne ende, wir werden immer mehr und uns aus dem wald zu bekommen, ist nicht mehr möglich."

Du machst mir Angst! ;-)


----------



## bassboolette (28. September 2011)

Das Gute ist aber, dass die Region nichts zu sagen hat. So wie ich es verstanden haben, ist sie Moderator, nicht Imperator. Ok, sie ist auch Propagandaminister...


----------



## exto (28. September 2011)

Wieso werd' ich (noch so'ne offene Frage) das dumme Gefühl nicht los, dass es zwischen der wundersamen Bereitschaft des Herrn N. und dem Umstand, dass er der einzige Staatsdiener unter den Deister-Förstern Auf der Nordseite ist, nach "Zusammenhang" riecht? 

Oder ist das am Ende gar nicht der Fall? Klärt mich mal auf!


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. September 2011)

Exto, ich schätze dich genauso, aber ich denke das weißt du eh!
Du hast natürlich Recht mit deinen Bedenken, ich habe Ähnliche. Aber, wir haben unsere Meinung am runden Tisch vertreten, das 2 Strecken auf Dauer definitiv nicht reichen.
Deswegen werden auch weitere Verhandlungen folgen.
Wir haben uns dann aber geeinigt das wir schon irgendwo einfach mal anfangen müssen. Und der Vetrag mit der Staatsforst ist DER ANFANG!

Die Region ist übrigens wirklich nur der Moderator.

Und, mal ganz provokant gesagt, wenn nicht's klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen, was spricht dagegen ALLES hinzuschmeißen und wieder nur Biken zu gehen.
Wir haben mehrere Möglichkeiten!

Trotz aller Bedenken, man muß diese Chance wahrnehmen und sehen wohin die Entwicklung geht!

Hiermit lade ich Dich als Freund am 14.10. ein und maul Dich auch nicht an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (29. September 2011)

Ich habe da auch solche Bedenken und etwas seltsam war die Pressemitteilung schon.
Weiterhin denke ich aber erstmal diese 2 Strecken anzunehmen. Und wenn sich nach einer Zeit herausstellen sollte das das ganze ein abgekartetes Spiel war, dann kann man ja alles hinschmeißen und die alten Trails wieder auf vordermann bringen.

@Mirco ich hab Montag bisher noch nichts vor.


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. September 2011)

Montag bin ich im Deister oder Willingen. Ich schwanke!
Vllt Dienstag Fotos machen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. September 2011)

ich glaube auch einfach an das gute im menschen. 

auch ich bin sehr zwiespältig. die stundenlangen telefongespräche mit steffen bestätigen das. 
aber ich möchte auch den einsatz derjenigen würdigen, die ihre frei- und arbeitszeit für unsere sache opfern. 

daher würde ich mir auch gerne axel´s konzept am 14/10 anhören. 

1. weil ich gespannt bin.
2. um den ssp´ler mal wieder zu sehen
3. um so an deinen rucksack für thailand zu kommen ( bitte dran denken )

v.g. 
sören


----------



## Madeba (29. September 2011)

Hi exto,

als ebenso etwas gegen den Strich gekämmter gefällt mir diese Entwicklung auch nicht so recht. Aber ich bin ja kaum noch im Deister unterwegs und eigentlich nicht auf die Trails angewiesen, daher habe ich mir gedacht: "lass die mal machen, ist ja "ihr" Wald".

Sollte die Geschichte aber Kreise ziehen - und dafür gibt es konkrete Anzeichen - dann würde es mich vielleicht doch wieder etwas angehen. 

Leider bin ich am 14. unterwegs (lange geplante kleine Wochenend-Radtour H-HH-B-H ), daher würde ich mir wünschen, das Du an der Versammlung teilnimmst. 

Kritische Geister mit einem Arsch in der Hose werden gebraucht !


----------



## Madeba (29. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> ...Und, mal ganz provokant gesagt, wenn nicht's klappt wie wir uns das vorstellen, was spricht dagegen ALLES hinzuschmeißen und wieder nur Biken zu gehen...



so liest sich das doch schon wieder ganz anders


----------



## MasterAss (29. September 2011)

Mal so zwischendurch:

Wer hat am Samstag Bock auf Harz? Ein Platz im Auto wäre noch frei.

Hier die Eckdaten:




Es sind drei echte Sahne-Abfahrten dabei. Start 8h Bredenbeck. Ziel Altenau. Tourstart ca. 10.15h


----------



## schappi (29. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> wobei mir die 20 nicht so chic'en besonders am Herzen liegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier noch einmal mein Beitrag dazu:
1. es geht beim Runden Tisch um Legale Trails auf denen gebaut werden darf Wir haben am Montag noch einmal klar unsere Rechtsauffassung (Olli kann das immer sehr akzentuiert) das fahren auf allen TÖWs nach §25 Waldgesetzt legal ist

es geht hier nicht darum alle bekannten Trails gegen 2 zu tauschen , sonder legale FR Trails mit gebauten Hindernissen zu schaffen, damit die Bau, Buddel, Spring- Fraktion aus ihrer Illegalität herauskommt und sich absolut legal betätigen kann. Das ist von den deisterfreunden und der Region gegenüber den Waldbesitzern klar geäussert worden, daß 20 gegen 2 nicht läuft und wir ein über den Deister verteiltes Netz von FR Trails (nicht zu verwechseln mit TÖW) brauchen um Akzeptanz zu schaffen und nicht Bautätigkeiten auf allen Trails zu haben.

2. Exto ich finde es gut wenn du kommst, jede Idee braucht eine kritische Refexion und die Idee Deisterfreun.de lebt davon, daß alle dabei sind und gegensätzliche Neigungen und Meinungen klar dazugehören


----------



## exto (29. September 2011)

Das Olli das akzentuiert rüber bringt kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen. 

Um so wichtiger finde ich, dass die Region als Herausgeber dieser in meinen Augen unmöglichen, mit einer ganz klaren Zielsetzung versehenen Pressemitteilung, einen Warnschuss vor den Bug bekommt. 

Noch mal: Es gibt ZWEI Zielsetzungen, die wir verfolgen wollten. 

1. Die Freigabe von zunächst 2 Trails auf denen legal gebaut werden kann! Das ist soweit klar, scheint unstrittig zu sein und ist (bei allen trotzdem offenen Fragen) wohl umzusetzen.

2. Die Manifestierung unserer Rechtsauffassung zum Begriff TÖW. Dem ist durch die Pressemitteilung eine klare Absage erteilt worden. Um das zu sehen, muss man nicht mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Von diesem, in meinen Augen MINDESTENS gleichwertigen Ziel sind wir jetzt wieder mindestens so weit entfernt wie am Anfang.

Das mag für die Airtime- und Buddelfraktion nicht so relevant sein, geht aber an den Interessen der MEHRHEIT der Biker im Deister ganz klar vorbei!

Einen Fortschritt in die eine Richtung mit einem ganz klaren Rückschritt in der Anderen zu bezahlen, halte ich für nicht akzeptabel. Es lässt sich Beides erreichen, nur vielleicht nicht sofort. Uns treibt doch keiner!

Ich würde gern an die, die in Einzelgesprächen am Stammtisch oder beim "Raufschwucken" auch immer mal wieder die selben Bedenken äußern, apellieren, mal den Mund aufzumachen. Auch (und gerade) hier, wo's Offentlichkeitswirkung hat. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass für's Buddeln immer nur Steffen und seine Gang, für's Verhandeln immer nur Olli und Schappi und für die Bedenken immer nur Matze, Markus und ich zuständig sind. Das lässt nix Gutes für die Aufhabenverteilung in der Zukunft erwarten...

... und da wird's genug zu tun geben!


----------



## Zonerider (29. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ... Es kann doch nicht sein, ... Das lässt nix Gutes für die Aufhabenverteilung in der Zukunft erwarten...



Um´s mal etwas provokanter zu gestalten. Der Grossteil der Diskussionen wurde in letzter Zeit in der "geschlossenen" IG deisterfreunde abgehalten. Beitritt "nur nach Einladung" ... das hat für mich einen bitteren Beigeschmack.

Was die PR betrifft, es war doch nicht anders zu erwarten. Beide Seiten sind nachvollziehbar. Darübe rhinaus darf man die 3. Seite nicht vergessen, die Freebiker. Kein e.V. Member, nur ab und buddeln und rollen. Wie soll man dort unparteiisch bleiben? Wird nicht gehen! Viel Gesprächsbedarf, nochmehr Kompromisse und was am Ende steht - ... ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (29. September 2011)

Ich kann mich Schappi nur anschließen und feststellen:

1.
Auf dem Gebiet der NLF versuchen wir, die Buddelbiker auf die beiden Trails zu ziehen. Auf den anderen nicht. 
ES GEHT UM DAS BUDDELN.

2.
Das reine  Fahren ist überall dort e r l a u b t, wo auch ein Fußgänger gehen darf, also auf allem was nach Weg aussieht. Selbst Weg bauen ist nicht erlaubt. 

3.
Die Pressemitteilung ist vermurkst, weil es so aussieht, als wären nur die beiden Trails im Deister legal. Die Region ist manchmal leider ziemlich tapsig, hat aber in der letzten Runde auch von den priveten Waldbesitzern Flächen eingefordert.
Wer glaubt, die Region und die Waldbesitzer bilden eine einheitliche Front, der irrt sich gewaltig, da fliegen auch schon mal die Fetzen- ich war dabei.

4.
Es gibt keine Selbstverpflichtung der deisterfreun.de das Fahren auf allen Trails im Deister auf zwei zu beschränken.  


Es ist aber nicht so, dass meine Rechtsauffassung unbedingt von allen Förstern und Regionsleuten begriffen werden muss, manchem scheint einfach die nötige Begabung zu fehlen oder macht Propaganda. 

Noch in der letzten Sitzung sagte jemand aus grünen Gruppe , man dürfe nur auf den Fahrwegen ( Waldautobahnen) fahren und es gäbe einen neuen Erlass, der etwas zum Downhillfahren regelt.

Wenn man den Gesetzestext kennt und weiß, dass ein Erlass eine Anweisung einer oberen an eine untere Behörde ist, also keine Außenwirkung erzeugt, kann man nur noch so  reagieren und ihm gütig über die Haare streichen.

Über Beteiligung am Verhandeln, Besprechen usw. bin ich dankbar genauso wie Evel für Beteiligung beim Buddeln. Beide sind wir keine Liebhaber der Vereinslösung, sondern sehen diese als notwendiges Übel an.

Mir läuft es nicht warm am Bein runter, weil ich das machen "darf".

Wir sollten das Ganze so ausprobieren wie angedacht, weil ohne Versuch nur ein Haufen Gelaber zusammenkommt und wir auch nicht das Gefühl haben sollten, die anderen wollen uns qualifiziert beschei$$en.
Das denken die nämlich auch, ein Vertrauensvorschuss ist von beiden Seiten erforderlich.





taxi


----------



## matzinski (29. September 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Um´s mal etwas provokanter zu gestalten. Der Grossteil der Diskussionen wurde in letzter Zeit in der "geschlossenen" IG deisterfreunde abgehalten. Beitritt "nur nach Einladung" ... das hat für mich einen bitteren Beigeschmack


Da kann ich dich trösten. In der IG findest du auch nicht viel mehr Informationen als hier im öffentlichen Forum. Alle wesentlichen Dinge werden auch hier gepostet.

Allerdings versteh' ich nicht, warum der Gedankenaustausch im geschlossenen Forum bei dir einen bitteren Beigeschmack erzeugt. Wenn die Verhandlungsführer alle Abstimmung untereinander offen legen würden - was soll das bringen? Die Gegenseite liest hier mit. Dann kannst du ja gleich die weiße Fahne hissen.


----------



## Zonerider (29. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Allerdings versteh' ich nicht, warum der Gedankenaustausch im geschlossenen Forum bei dir einen bitteren Beigeschmack erzeugt.



Nein, nicht falsch interpretieren! ... das war auf die Disk. für das offizielle Biken und Bauen im Deister bezogen.
Für mich als "Aussenstehender" macht es den Anschein 

_... erst war hier viel darüber zu lesen, man konnte sich mit einbringen oder seine
Sichtweise schildern und dann wurd es zunehmend ruhiger ... _

sowas meine ich mit meiner Aussage "bitter"  nun aber back to Topic.

Hat jemand zufällig einen Directmount-Vorbau (Boxxer) den er verkaufen möchte?


----------



## matzinski (29. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Das Olli das akzentuiert rüber bringt kann ich mir lebhaft vorstellen.
> 
> Um so wichtiger finde ich, dass die Region als Herausgeber dieser in meinen Augen unmöglichen, mit einer ganz klaren Zielsetzung versehenen Pressemitteilung, einen Warnschuss vor den Bug bekommt.
> 
> ...



Zugegeben, der Unterton in der Pressemitteilung hat mir auch nicht gefallen. Anscheinend geht die Rechtsauffassung der Region (zumindestens die ihres Pressesprechers) und der Biker hier noch ein wenig auseinander  Man sollte jetzt aber nicht wieder alles in Frage stellen, weil die Pressemitteilung nicht unserer Sicht der Dinge entspricht. Also Bedenken hin oder her: wir sollten jetzt diesen Verein gründen und uns die beiden Strecken sichern.
Mit andern Worten: die Gründung eines Vereins ändert nicht das niedersächsische Waldgesetz. Dieses gilt nach wie vor und damit ist das Biken auf TÖW's erlaubt. In diesem Punkt sollten und werden wir weder der Forst noch der Region entgegenkommen können. Nichtfahrgebote (mit Absicht nenn' ich es mal nicht "Verbote") auf bestimmten Strecken kann es auch zukünftig nur im Rahmen spezieller Deals geben (siehe Frankweg etc.).


----------



## schappi (29. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das ein paar Bekloppte aus einem Hochsitz einen Shore gemacht haben sollen. Da hat der Jagdpächter wohl schlechte Laune bekommen.
> Wenn das stimmt, fehlen mir die Worte!



Leute die sowas machen sind ja wohl nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig

Tweety war das etwa jemand von deiner Gang?


----------



## matzinski (29. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute die sowas machen sind ja wohl nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig
> 
> Tweety war das etwa jemand von deiner Gang?



Einmal vom rechten Weg abgekommen und für immer der Sündenbock -armer Tweety. 

Gibt es schon 'nen Termin für die öffentliche Hexenverbrennung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. September 2011)

Ich werde dem Verein mit großer Vor-Freude (auf die Trails) beitreten und hoffen, dass sich die Gesamt-Situation für uns positiv entwickelt. Die Chance, dass Evel sein angekündigtes Flow-Monster am Ü30 verwirklichen kann, ist einfach zu verlockend. Derzeit sehe ich auch nicht, dass wir durch den Verein und die Pacht der zwei Trails schlechter gestellt sein werden als zuvor. Bn aber trotzdem sehr gespannt, alternative Meinungen bei der Gründungsversammlung zu hören..!

Wollte mich auf diesem Weg auch noch für die netten Glückwünsche zur Geburt unserer Kleinen bedanken! Sie hält ihre Eltern gut auf Trab, trotzdem werde ich morgen Abend mal Pause von der Babypause nehmen und um ca. 17.00 Uhr ab Wennigsen die TÖW befahren.
Noch jemand unterwegs ?


----------



## Hagen3000 (29. September 2011)

Zum Thema Pressemitteilung: Was spricht denn dagegen einach selber eine PM zu veröffentlichen und da "unsere" / die Sichtweise des Vereins ebenso zu erläutern? Das Ganze dann an einen ausgewählten Verteiler von regionalen Redaktionen und Bike-relevanten Medien und schon herrscht wieder Kräfteausghleich...


----------



## schappi (29. September 2011)

Ich halte nichts davon unterschiedliche Auffassungen, die man persönlich am Runden Tisch diskutieren kann über die Presse auszutragen.
Wir sind hier ja nicht bei der FDP


----------



## schappi (29. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Einmal vom rechten Weg abgekommen und für immer der Sündenbock -armer Tweety.



Einmal???


----------



## tweetygogo (29. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Leute die sowas machen sind ja wohl nicht ganz zurechnungsfähig
> 
> Tweety war das etwa jemand von deiner Gang?



Nein! wir sind nur aufen Grabweg!
Wir sind am 14,10 auch dabei!


----------



## taxifolia (29. September 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Pressemitteilung: Was spricht denn dagegen einach selber eine PM zu veröffentlichen und da "unsere" / die Sichtweise des Vereins ebenso zu erläutern? Das Ganze dann an einen ausgewählten Verteiler von regionalen Redaktionen und Bike-relevanten Medien und schon herrscht wieder Kräfteausghleich...



Das heben wir uns besser für später auf, weil alles, was jetzt Dissonanzen erzeugt den Vertrag noch gefährden könnte. Stimme Matze zu, was schert uns die Pressemitteilung- das war von der Region ganz sicher nicht so gemeint- die sind einfach zu dusselig und kümmern sich auch um andere Themen. 
Das Ganze wird ohnehin irgendwann wieder hochkochen,weil das NWaldG nicht kapiert wird. 

taxi


----------



## tweetygogo (29. September 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Einmal vom rechten Weg abgekommen und für immer der Sündenbock -armer Tweety.
> 
> Gibt es schon 'nen Termin für die öffentliche Hexenverbrennung?



Entweder wir sind ein Team oder nicht. Es gibt nicht nur mich im Wald!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Du Aber die "Gegenseite" hat genau jetzt die Hosen runter gelassen. Und wer, wie Sören glaubt, das sei vielleicht "nur mal wieder unglücklich formuliert", ist schief gewickelt. Meint ihr, die Region Hannover hat als Pressesprecher nen Frisör, Straßenbahnfahrer oder Sozialfuzzi angestellt? Die Jungs sind (ich wiederhole mich) Profis, und jedes Wort ist Kalkül und wird demnächst noch ein bisschen ideologisch angeschärft in der Zeitung stehen, wo es bei Omma Kaloppke einen "siehste? Hab ich doch immer gesagt-Effekt" auslösen wird, der dann gepflegt auf den Trails ausdiskutiert wird.



Als einfacher Mitleser und Deisterfahrer gebe ich Dir zu 100% Recht, ich habe schon lange genau die gleichen Bedenken und stehe der Sache sehr skeptisch gegenüber...


----------



## schappi (29. September 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Entweder wir sind ein Team oder nicht. Es gibt nicht nur mich im Wald!



Ob ich mit dir in einem Team sein will, weiß ich nicht.
wenn selbst deine Kumpels sowas sagen:


der stimp schrieb:


> tweet, ohne dir zuuu nahe treten zu wollen, aber der zug das du in hemmingen was baust, ist mal ganz gepflegt abgefahren!
> ihr habt lüdersen und da bleibt bitte auch. wenn ihr den spot kaputt gewirtschaftet habt, ist das euer ding,
> aber hemmingen ist sicher nicht euer spielplatz.
> ist es nicht und wird es nicht!
> ende der durchsage und danke für die kenntnissnahme...





der stimp schrieb:


> jeder spot an dem du bisher warst, ist den bach runter gegangen.
> denk da mal drüber nach


----------



## tweetygogo (29. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Ob ich mit dir in einem Team sein will, weiß ich nicht.
> wenn selbst deine Kumpels sowas sagen:



Das ist halt nur ******* was er geschrieben hat!
Außerdem hat er geschrieben IHR also meint er uns alle, und so einige sind sauer auf ihn, was er da so schreibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (29. September 2011)

Tweet, steh dazu, hab ich dir/euch in eurem Lüdersen Thread auch schon rein geschrieben.


----------



## tweetygogo (29. September 2011)

Hier einfach nur was rein zu schreiben ist nicht gut, wenn man nicht weiß was ehrlich los ist.
In Lüdersen ist alles gut, nur mal so am Rande
Also sollten die Leute auch nichts sagen, die es nicht genau wissen.


----------



## lakekeman (29. September 2011)

Zur Info: Funkturmtrail ist/war extrem zugelegt, habe bis zur ersten Bachquerung und ab der zweiten gesäubert. Den mittleren Teil darf der Nächste freimachen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. September 2011)

Moritz, ich bin heute mal so ein N probegefahren. Geht ab! Hab mich bei den kurzen Kettenstreben fast erstmal nach hinten abgelegt


----------



## lakekeman (29. September 2011)

Jup, sind schon ganz ordentlich fahrbar die Rahmen


----------



## mason89 (29. September 2011)

Ich werde am 14. auch dabei sein, um einen Eindruck zu bekommen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. September 2011)

War heute an der Rakete.
Die Spackos haben den Hochsitz umgekippt, ein paar Teile rausgesägt und mit mitgebrachten Brettern einen Shore gebaut. Der ist aber dermaßen häßlich gewesen, den musste ich entfernen!
Das könnte man mit den Flossen in Handschellen auf dem Rücken und einer Augenbinde besser machen.
Tweety hat damit aber nix zu tun. Das waren wahrscheinlich ein paar Kids aus Basche.
Wenn ich euch erwische, klau ich euch die Feder ausm Dämpfer!

Dann gleich noch zum Thema Basteln der legalen Strecken.
Es sind natürlich ALLE willkommen um zu helfen. Je mehr umso schneller is fertig. Es wird aber Alles mit dem Verein abgesprochen, das bedeutet, das nicht jeder wie er Bock hat irgendwo was schaufeln kann.
Die Strecken MÜSSEN Allen Spaß machen, und müssen auch sicher sein, damit möglichst wenig passiert. Große Sprünge für die Cracks gibt's natürlich auch.

Also, locker bleiben!


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2011)

es geht los. sagt ihr mir, was ich davon halten soll :


----------



## MasterAss (30. September 2011)

Tja, der Artikel ist jawohl mal ein Flop erster Güte. M.E. genau das was Exto befürchtet hat. Der Tonus ist, dass alle anderen Strecken illegal sind und das alle Biker "gezähmt" werden müssen. Generell wird auch immer von den "Mountainbikern" im Kollektiv gesprochen.

Ich habe das Gefühl das es einige immer noch nicht geschnallt haben, dass sich Naturgenuss für alle realisieren lässt. Einfach mal rüber in den Harz schauen, da zeigt man wie es gemacht wird.

In der Region Hildesheim lese ich immer positive Presse über das Mountainbiken. Siehe Berichte zum letzte Woche stattgefundenen Bundesliga-Rennen in Bad Salzdetfurth. Auch dort wird der Sport mit offenen Armen empfangen. Es bleibt mir ein Rätsel warum das beim Deister nicht so ist.

Und Wild? Das ich nicht lache. Der einzige Grund warum das Wild Ruhezonen brauch sind die garantierten Abschüsse für die Jäger mit der dicken Tasche. Die sollten mal lieber zusehen das sie den Wildbestand unter Kontrolle bekommen und nach dem Motto "Wald vor Wild" handeln. So sieht es nämlich das Gesetz vor (zumindest in Bayern, in NDS weiß ich es grad nicht)

Aber vielleicht suche ich auch nur nach schlechten Inhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (30. September 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> es geht los. sagt ihr mir, was ich davon halten soll :



Eine umgeschriebene Pressemitteilung. Was überlastete Redakteure in unterbesetzten Lokalredaktionen von vom Aussterben bedrohten Tageszeitungen halt so machen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. September 2011)

der gemeine leser solcher blätter denkt sich aber nun : 

"siehste emma , ich hab´s schon immer gesagt, dass die das nicht dürfen . hier steht es schwarz auf weiß, dass das illegal ist. "

ich glaub, es muss auf den forstwegen erst ein schwerer unfall mit wanderern und bikern passieren, bis sich die denkweise ändert, warum wir abseits der forstwege fahren wollen.


----------



## insider (30. September 2011)

Der Artikel ist wirklich voll daneben. 

Trotzdem finde ich den Versuch mit den 2 Strecken gut!


----------



## Torben. (30. September 2011)

Der versuch ist gut nur die pm der Region war in diesem fall der letzte Dreck. war ja klar das das so in die Zeitung kommt. man muss der region mal klar machen das sie reinschreiben müssen das der Vertrag nur für den Staatsforst gilt. Allein schaffen die das doch nicht.
Es sollte eine neue pm rausgeschickt werden denn so geht das garnicht.


----------



## Deistertommy (30. September 2011)

Aus gegebenem Anlass (siehe Artikel): Ich bin schon sehr gespannt und freue mich darauf, dein Konzept zu hören!



exto schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn machen, wenn auf sachliche Einwände immer nur zu hören ist, "lass mal, wird schon, erst mal die zwei Trails und dann die ganze Welt"?
> 
> Ich weiß, dass viele meine Bedenken teilen, aber mit der Aussicht auf goldene Zeiten ruhig gestellt werden, oder - wenn das nix nützt - auch schon mal angeblafft werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. September 2011)

Wahrscheinlich geht der Zeitungsfritze im Herbst gern mal mit den örtlichen Jägern auf Pirsch.

Warum haben die eigentlich ein Foto von herumliegenden statt fahrenden Bikern genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (30. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich geht der Zeitungsfritze im Herbst gern mal mit den örtlichen Jägern auf Pirsch.
> 
> Warum haben die eigentlich ein Foto von herumliegenden statt fahrenden Bikern genommen?



Kann mich da nur wiederholen. Als Verein/IG sollte man eben selber auch aktiv an die Öffentlichkeit kommunizieren. Das hat nichts mit Provokation zu tun oder damit, dass man eine Gegenposition einnimmt. 

Das was Schappi macht, ist ohnehin einfach schon (sehr gute!) PR-Arbeit. Und eine Pressemitteilung zu verfassen ist eben auch ein Teil des klassischen PR-Credos "Tue Gutes und rede darüber". Ist letztlich auch kein Hexenwerk. Man nimmt einen offiziellen Briefkopf, schreibt die wichtigsten Fakten zusammen und veröffentlicht das Ganze. Da die Adressaten/Multiplikatoren für das Thema überschaubar sind, dürfte der Aufbau eines entsprechenden Verteilers kein Problem darstellen: Eine Hand voll Radsport-relevanter Medien, eine Hand voll Lokal-Redakteure und der obligatorische Upload in die gängigen Presseportale und gut.

Im Idealfall hängt man sich nach der Veröffebntlichung nochmal kurz ans Telefon und ruft die 2-3 wichtigsten Schreiberlinge direkt an um evtl. auftretende Rückfragen direkt abzuklären und zu erfahren wie es um eine mögliche Veröffentlichung im Rahmen eines redaktionellen Beitrags bestellt ist. 

Vielleicht thematisiert man das ja am 14.10. ebenfalls mal kurz und schaut wer das wie übernehmen könnte.


----------



## exto (30. September 2011)

Tja, Sören. Was soll ich sagen? "Ich hab's ja gewusst" klingt irgendwie so abgedrosschen.
Ich kann sagen, wass ich tun würde:

1. Ein eindringliches Gespräch mit der Pressesprecherin der Region führen.
2. Eine eigene Pressemitteilung veröffentlichen. Inhalt in etwa folgender:
    "Mountainbiker legen Vertragsverhandlungen auf Eis um über die Reaktionen auf die den Absprachen wiedersprechende Pressekampagne der Region zu beraten"

Im Folgenden ein Zitat des Paragraphen 25 NDS WaldG plus eine ausführliche Darstellung unserer Rechtsauffassung und unserer Gedanken zur verträglichen, gemeinsamen Nutzung des naturnahen Sozialraums.

Wir müssen endlich diese eingleisige Strategie von Sekt oder Sennefriedhof aufgeben!


----------



## chris2305 (30. September 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Tja, Sören. Was soll ich sagen? "Ich hab's ja gewusst" klingt irgendwie so abgedrosschen.
> Ich kann sagen, wass ich tun würde:
> 
> 1. Ein eindringliches Gespräch mit der Pressesprecherin der Region führen.
> ...



That´s the way, aha, I like it .......

Wobei ich denke, dass die Pressemitteilung einfach nur falsch rüberkommt und der Schreiberling es einfach nicht besser wusste , oder einfach nicht besser wusste wie er es ausdrücken soll


----------



## MasterAss (30. September 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> That´s the way, aha, I like it .......
> 
> Wobei ich denke, dass die Pressemitteilung einfach nur falsch rüberkommt und der Schreiberling es einfach nicht besser wusste , oder einfach nicht besser wusste wie er es ausdrücken soll



Dann sollte er mal über seinen Beruf nachdenken.


----------



## Torben. (30. September 2011)

Auf jeden Fall gibt das ein völlig falsches bild von dem ab was in der Wirklichkeit verhandelt wird. Und dagegen muss was getan werden. Ich finde den Vorschlag von Exto garnicht soo schlecht eine Rücksprache mit den Pressesprechern der Region und als zweites eine eigene pm allerdings mit etwas anderem Inhalt und zwar der Richtigstellung der Sachlage und unserer Auffassung des NDS WaldG.


----------



## Zonerider (30. September 2011)

Gegendarstellung veröffentlichen, Punkt.


----------



## mason89 (30. September 2011)

"Die Biker im Deister sollen gezähmt werden."
wenn ich das schon lese...


----------



## taifun (30. September 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> es geht los. sagt ihr mir, was ich davon halten soll :



Es ist genau wie Exto vorhergesagt hat.Dadurch,das dort die wirklichen Tatsachen verdreht sind,sind die Bike nun doch die bösen.
Es wirkt sich so aus,das alles Illegal ist auser die 2 legalsierten Trails zum Bauen

So haben die Förster und Waldbesitzer wieder einen Grund uns trotz runden Tisches und Gesprächen als nicht erwünscht anzusehen.

Gegendarstellung aus unserer Sicht wäre eine Maßnahme...oder wie seht Ihr  das Schappi ,Taxi ,Evil


----------



## schappi (30. September 2011)

Also konstruktive Kritik ist gut und erwünscht, der konstruktive Part daran wäre auch mal selber Verantwortung zu übernehmen und nicht immer nur die Klappe im Forum aufreißen und nach uns dreien zu rufen, daß wir das richten sollen.
Wir sind nicht eure Kindermädchen und Tränenabwischer "Buh ich bin traurig: die Böse Region hat eine missverständliche Pressemitteilung herausgegeben und die noch viel bösere Presse hat sie in ihrer Unfähigkeit dazu noch verdreht" Ich will auf den Arm!!

Was hier im Forum von einigen abgeht erinnert mich an NATO- Politik 
*(N*o *A*ktion* T*alk *O*nly)


----------



## taifun (30. September 2011)

Ich habe nur nach eurer Meinung gefragt,da ihr alles Hintergrundwissen habt...
Wenn ich allein an die Presse gehe,mit einer richtigstellung ohne alle Fakten ist auch nicht der richtige weg oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (30. September 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Montag bin ich im Deister oder Willingen. Ich schwanke!
> Vllt Dienstag Fotos machen?



Dienstag ist mir lieber als montags


----------



## exto (30. September 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Was hier im Forum von einigen abgeht erinnert mich an NATO- Politik
> *(N*o *A*ktion* T*alk *O*nly)



Tja, ich kann mich noch sehr genau erinnern, dass jemand mal gefragt hat (ich glaube, es war Torben), wann denn der nächste "Runde Tisch" stattfinde und ob man da nicht mal mitkommen könne.

Die Antwort lautete sinngemäß "lass das mal die machen, die im Thema sind und sich auskennenn".

Jede Handlung wirkt sich auf viele verschiedene Arten und Weisen aus. Auch das meine ich, schon hin und wieder erwähnt zu haben  

Bei allen, kaum aufzuzählenden Verdiensten ist es sicher nicht Ketzerei, mal eine Situationsanalyse zu betreiben, durchzuatmen, sich mit den gewonnenen Erkenntnissen neu aufzustellen und dann Vollgas zu geben.

Um es mal mit einem Beispiel aus dem Radsport zu sagen:

Man muss im Zielsprint nicht nur die schnellsten Beine haben, sondern auch ein Team, dass sich aufopfert und den Blick sowohl für die Situation, als auch für das richtige Hinterrad. Michel Boogert war sicherlich einer der stärksten Radsportler überhaupt und hat meinen größten Respekt, aber gewonnen hat er höchstens 20% von dem, was möglich gewesen wäre. Das Problem war nur, dass er unter jedem Teufelslappen durchgedreht ist...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Oktober 2011)

And now something completely different....
Ich würde gern heute Nachmittag auf der Rakete fahren und am Montag nach Wibe. Ist jemand dabei?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Oktober 2011)

ich dachte einige fahren nach willingen
willingen wäre mal was anderes ist mir die dh strecke aber zu heftig
und lust hätte ich schon ne runde nach wibe


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Oktober 2011)

Wibe is Montag garantiert brutal voll, und die FR-Strecke in Willingen is easy.
Homer, 9 Uhr ist am Montag bei mir Treffpunkt. Wir wären dann 5, vllt auch 6. Können uns dann ja in die Autos verteilen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Oktober 2011)

Ups. Kleine Verwechselung. Dann wären die Rider in Willingen und die Räder in Wibe gelandet. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Oktober 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wibe is Montag garantiert brutal voll, und die FR-Strecke in Willingen is easy.
> Homer, 9 Uhr ist am Montag bei mir Treffpunkt. Wir wären dann 5, vllt auch 6. Können uns dann ja in die Autos verteilen.



könnte auch andersrum sein in wibe war bis donnerstag der dh gesperrt 
aber egal bin dabei bißchen spaß haben und wie in brixen gesagt wurde "alles fahrbar"


----------



## farmersdaughter (1. Oktober 2011)

Juten Tach zusammen!

Wollte morgen gerne mal wieder bei euch im Wald vorbeischauen, sehe aber noch keine Posts bezüglich treffpunkt oder der gleichen. Morgen irgendjemand unterwegs?

Oder ist es so, dass es im Moment zu viel Stress mit Fußvolk/Försterei u.ä. gibt, vor allem Sonntags?

Komme aus Hamm eek und wäre so gegen 11:00 am Nienstädter Pass.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre heute um 17:00 vom Spochtplatz Basche aus los. Ne Runde Rakete mit Hund ist der Plan 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willib90 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Bin zwar schon länger im mtb forum unterwegs aber jetzt wurde meine interesse in diesem thema durch eine person geweckt

Bischen was zu mir.
Ich bin 21 Jahre alt, wohne seit gut einem Jahr in Bad Pyrmont,
Ich fahre vorwiegend freeride aber bin eigentlich zu allem bereit solange es bergab geht.^^

Mir wurd erzählt das sich einige leute öfters am sonntag im deister treffen und da würd ich mich auch gern anschließen.

MfG Willi


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder was zu beinahe Vergessenen deisterfreun.de - Aktivitäten:

24 Std Duisburg 2012:

Team XX. de: Kaup, Wencke / Werner, Axel

Das Podium in der 2 er Mixed ist schon jetzt fest im Visier


----------



## Dease (1. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zu beinahe Vergessenen deisterfreun.de - Aktivitäten:
> 
> 24 Std Duisburg 2012:
> 
> ...



Diesmal nicht alleine? Wirst Du weich? 

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß & Erfolg.


----------



## Torben. (1. Oktober 2011)

Moin Willi da biste ja 

@farmersdaughter

Ein Treffpunkt ist Sonntag um 12 h am Waldkater


----------



## exto (1. Oktober 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Diesmal nicht alleine? Wirst Du weich?
> 
> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß & Erfolg.



Nee, aber mit Wencke mal die Halde zu rocken, war schon lange mal mein Traum. Am Alfsee und vielleicht am Ring fahr ich allein, versprochen. Dazwischen liegt noch ein kleiner Ausflug namens Grenzsteintrophy 

2012 wird GEIL!!!


----------



## Dease (1. Oktober 2011)

GST nicht schlecht.

Soll echt hart sein auf den alten Panzerplatten und mit fiesen Anstiegen gespickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (1. Oktober 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Eine umgeschriebene Pressemitteilung. Was überlastete Redakteure in unterbesetzten Lokalredaktionen von vom Aussterben bedrohten Tageszeitungen halt so machen...





hoerman2201 schrieb:


> der gemeine leser solcher blätter denkt sich aber nun :
> 
> "siehste emma , ich hab´s schon immer gesagt, dass die das nicht dürfen . hier steht es schwarz auf weiß, dass das illegal ist. "
> 
> ich glaub, es muss auf den forstwegen erst ein schwerer unfall mit wanderern und bikern passieren, bis sich die denkweise ändert, warum wir abseits der forstwege fahren wollen.



Mensch, jetzt bist du aber gemein. ich bin dummerweise genau ein solcher Redakteur und habe trotzdem nicht einen solch unkritisch verfassten artikel fabriziert. jetzt sag du mir mal - vorausgesetzt der redakteur ist unter zeitdruck und überarbeitet - wo soll er die infos herbekommen, um sich ein umfassendes bild des ganzen zu machen? vielleicht von dir? oder deinen kumpels? oder den deisterfreunden? richtig! wenn du nicht willst, dass mist verzapft wird kümmer dich doch darum, dass auch deine infos an die reaktionen gehen. davon ab, wenn du glaubst, dass all diese zeitungen dem untergang geweiht sind, musst du dich ja auch nicht echauffieren - die blätter liest dann ja eh keiner! ich denke, die Idee via "propagandaminister" die presse regelmäßig zu informieren, ist nicht dumm. muss ja nen grund geben, warum unsere industrie so viele ihrer lobbyisten in der nähe von parlamenten rumlaufen hat.


----------



## Scott-y (1. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die Duisburg -Nennung verpennt, also werde ich mich wohl wieder mal als Söldner verdingen.


----------



## SouzA (1. Oktober 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> Moin Willi da biste ja
> 
> @farmersdaughter
> 
> Ein Treffpunkt ist Sonntag um 12 h am Waldkater



Hallo Leute,

ich suche auch noch eine "Mitfahrgelegenheit".
Bin 32 Jahre und komme aus Gehrden.

Habe Anfang des Jahres angefangen und bin schon öfters den Deister runter. (Allerdings habe ich die großen Sprünge ausgelassen  )

Gibt es schon ein Treffen vor 12h? Sonst werde ich Versuchen gegen 12h am Waldkater zu sein.

Bis denne
SouzA


----------



## Hagen3000 (2. Oktober 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Mensch, jetzt bist du aber gemein. ich bin dummerweise genau ein solcher Redakteur und habe trotzdem nicht einen solch unkritisch verfassten artikel fabriziert. jetzt sag du mir mal - vorausgesetzt der redakteur ist unter zeitdruck und überarbeitet - wo soll er die infos herbekommen, um sich ein umfassendes bild des ganzen zu machen? vielleicht von dir? oder deinen kumpels? oder den deisterfreunden? richtig! wenn du nicht willst, dass mist verzapft wird kümmer dich doch darum, dass auch deine infos an die reaktionen gehen. davon ab, wenn du glaubst, dass all diese zeitungen dem untergang geweiht sind, musst du dich ja auch nicht echauffieren - die blätter liest dann ja eh keiner! ich denke, die Idee via "propagandaminister" die presse regelmäßig zu informieren, ist nicht dumm. muss ja nen grund geben, warum unsere industrie so viele ihrer lobbyisten in der nähe von parlamenten rumlaufen hat.



huhu  Wollte dich keineswegs angreifen und wie ich ja vorher bereits angemerkt hatte, wäre eine parallel dazu verbreitete PM der anderen Partei IMHO das Mittel der Wahl gewesen. Von daher sind wir uns also einig


----------



## SouzA (2. Oktober 2011)

SouzA schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche auch noch eine "Mitfahrgelegenheit".
> Bin 32 Jahre und komme aus Gehrden.
> ...



Hallo,

zu um 12h werde ich heute nicht schaffen... "familiäre Verpflichtungen"...

Ich mach es mal andersherum:
Hat jemand Lust, morgen Vormittag gegen 9.00h-9.30h vom Waldkater ne kleine Tour zum Kamm und über nen paar Trails wieder runter zu machen?

Würde mich freuen.

Bis denn
SouzA


----------



## Ingo24 (2. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank an den ehrlichen Finder der gestern im Deister meiner Satteltasche gefunden hat und sie in Wennigsen abgegeben hat. Vielen vielen Dank


----------



## tom de la zett (2. Oktober 2011)

Ingo24 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an den ehrlichen Finder der gestern im Deister meiner Satteltasche gefunden hat und sie in Wennigsen abgegeben hat. Vielen vielen Dank



wo wird denn sowas abgegeben. Hab dies Jahr soviel verloren, vielleicht find ichs dort auch....


----------



## SouzA (2. Oktober 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> wo wird denn sowas abgegeben.



Diese Frage habe ich mir auch gestellt...

cya
SouzA


----------



## rc-car-keks (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche für morgen eine "Deister Mitfahrgelegenheit", wer würde mich mitnehmen?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (2. Oktober 2011)

Wir haben heute aufm schiebedach eine BOLLE Sonnenbrille verloren. Wäre super wenn die vielleicht jemand findet und sich bei mir meldet. 
Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde mich morgen auch gerne irgendwo anschließen.

Habe ein Harz Tour Wochenende hinter mir und brauch wieder eine Packung Hometrails.


----------



## major_tom (2. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Wir haben heute aufm schiebedach eine BOLLE Sonnenbrille verloren. Wäre super wenn die vielleicht jemand findet und sich bei mir meldet.
> Danke !



Hallo LL03, wir haben "BOLLE" gefunden... unser nächster halt war Annaturm und da haben wir sie abgegeben!


----------



## stefan64 (2. Oktober 2011)

Frühschicht ist morgen um 8:30Uhr am BB und um 9:45Uhr am Waldkater


----------



## H/WF-Honk (2. Oktober 2011)

Starten morgen zu viert um 10.00 Uhr WK. Vielleicht sehen wir uns noch.


----------



## rc-car-keks (2. Oktober 2011)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie viel da morgen los ist


----------



## Hitzi (2. Oktober 2011)

Bin 09.45 Uhr WK mit Anhänger + Ben


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (3. Oktober 2011)

major_tom schrieb:


> Hallo LL03, wir haben "BOLLE" gefunden... unser nächster halt war Annaturm und da haben wir sie abgegeben!



SUPER Danke!


----------



## chris2305 (3. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> SUPER Danke!



Oh, er lebt ja auch noch!!! Viele Grüße


----------



## sundancer (3. Oktober 2011)

Startet heute jemand um 12:00 Uhr am Waldkater?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (3. Oktober 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Oh, er lebt ja auch noch!!! Viele Grüße


----------



## Power-Valve (3. Oktober 2011)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich habe die Duisburg -Nennung verpennt, also werde ich mich wohl wieder mal als Söldner verdingen.


 
...dann schreib ich dich mal auf die Warteliste ;-)

Wir haben 3 4er Maenner, 1 4er Frauen, 1 8er Maenner und ein 2er Maenner gemeldet.
Da faellt bestimmt der ein oder andere noch aus ;-)

LG
Uwe

www.freieradikale-hannover.de


----------



## exto (3. Oktober 2011)

Boah Scotty, du Pfeife !!!

Der einzige, hier weit und breit, der in DU locker in die Top Ten fahren könnte, und verpennt die Anmeldung. Deshalb bist du warscheinlich auch so schnell: Du verpeilst auch das Anhalten :-/

Zitat vom Alfsee 2011:

Exto: "Heh, du bist viel zu schnell"
Scott-y: "Echt ey. Ich hab's versucht. Ich kann nich langsamer. Dann tut alles weh"


----------



## Hitzi (3. Oktober 2011)

Danke an die Frühschicht......

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/Hitzi/1mib80o8578424il

11´er Schnitt mit Anhänger 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuIiOtWjv_A"]Ini Kamoze-Hot Stepper (lyrics)      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Nur für Stefan


----------



## exto (3. Oktober 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Danke an die Frühschicht......



Musstest du den Anhänger allein ziehen, oder sind die alten Männer wenigstens mal eingesprungen?


----------



## Hitzi (3. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Musstest du den Anhänger allein ziehen, oder sind die alten Männer wenigstens mal eingesprungen?



Ich wurde freundlich unterstützt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zu beinahe Vergessenen deisterfreun.de - Aktivitäten:
> 
> 24 Std Duisburg 2012:
> 
> ...





exto schrieb:


> Nee, aber mit Wencke mal die Halde zu rocken, war schon lange mal mein Traum. Am Alfsee und vielleicht am Ring fahr ich allein, versprochen. Dazwischen liegt noch ein kleiner Ausflug namens Grenzsteintrophy
> 
> 2012 wird GEIL!!!



Wars der Listmann, der die GST mal abgefahren ist und ein Buch geschrieben hat.
Titel:" Endlich Raden"
Ich habst gelesen - falls jemand Interesse hat

2013 bin ich für 24h auch wieder bereit.
Nicht DU - 3x reicht
Auch nicht FINALE
Irgendwas fahrbares


----------



## tom de la zett (3. Oktober 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Danke an die Frühschicht......
> 
> http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/Hitzi/1mib80o8578424il
> 
> ...



Respekt, Hitzi ! Gruß an Ben.
Lasst und mehr Anhängertouren machen , genug Teilnehmer hätten wir ja bald hier. War diese Woche auch schon 3x 2o km mit dem Gespann in und um Hannover unterwegs.
Ach ja: und dann Chickenways bitte auf Kinderanhängerbreite ausbauen !


----------



## Quen (3. Oktober 2011)

Roudy, der Henri war's 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Oktober 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Roudy, der Henri war's
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 
Ach ja...der Lesewitz

Hast du noch mein "Bekenntnisse eines Nachtsportlers von Wigald Boning"?

Gruß


----------



## Quen (4. Oktober 2011)

Nee, das habe ich Alex schon vor ein paar Monaten mitgegeben, als er mal bei mir war.

Grüße


----------



## Kallewirsch (4. Oktober 2011)

SouzA schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche auch noch eine "Mitfahrgelegenheit".
> Bin 32 Jahre und komme aus Gehrden.
> ...



Hallo SouzA,
wir sind eine Runde (4-5 Leutchen), die sich in Gehrden trifft und ab 10°° gen Deister fährt, so in der Regel drei mal rauf und wieder runter.
Also mit Anfahrt insgesamt so 50 km und knapp 900hm, je nach Laune.
Sind alle schon jenseits der 40, wenns passt oder Du Lust zum mitfahren hast, immer Sonntags ab 10°° bei mir.
Wo das ist bei Interesse.

Viele Grüße
kallewirsch


----------



## Hitzi (4. Oktober 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Respekt, Hitzi ! Gruß an Ben.
> Lasst und mehr Anhängertouren machen , genug Teilnehmer hätten wir ja bald hier. War diese Woche auch schon 3x 2o km mit dem Gespann in und um Hannover unterwegs.
> Ach ja: und dann Chickenways bitte auf Kinderanhängerbreite ausbauen !



Die Idee hatte ich auch schon..... 

Gerne können wir mal eine "Männerstreife" um Hannover fahren  Ist dann nicht so rumpelig. 2 Stunden geschüttel ist schon heftig für die Lütten... aber er hats gut überstanden


----------



## Hitzi (4. Oktober 2011)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


>




Brille ist unterwegs


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Brille ist unterwegs




Wird wieder ausgeglichen :

Danke!


----------



## bassboolette (4. Oktober 2011)

testing...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (4. Oktober 2011)

...geht


----------



## bassboolette (4. Oktober 2011)

und noch was...


----------



## bassboolette (4. Oktober 2011)

Wer errät, wo wir die geknippst haben, bekommt nichts...


----------



## Torben. (5. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Kallewirsch (5. Oktober 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Wer errät, wo wir die geknippst haben, bekommt nichts...



Tach, Farntrail woll!?


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Oktober 2011)

Falsch!


----------



## Torben. (5. Oktober 2011)

sehr falsch sogar


----------



## janisj (5. Oktober 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Wer errät, wo wir die geknippst haben, bekommt nichts...



Im Wald 

Nix haben will


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Oktober 2011)

Da beide zusammen drauf sind, ist es die Rakete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (5. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da beide zusammen drauf sind, ist es die Rakete!



hätte ich auch so gedacht.


----------



## bassboolette (5. Oktober 2011)

Die Logik erschließt sich mir zwar nicht, aber ihr beide bekommt...nichts!


----------



## Kallewirsch (5. Oktober 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Falsch!



Asche auf mein Haupt


----------



## njoerd (5. Oktober 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Die Logik erschließt sich mir zwar nicht, aber ihr beide bekommt...nichts!



Basche Seite ist kalt, oder geht das schon Richtung warm/wärmer?


----------



## Phil81 (5. Oktober 2011)

Unterer Teil der Rakete ab der Strasse.


----------



## bassboolette (5. Oktober 2011)

Auch Njoerd und Phil bekommen ........................................................................................nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (5. Oktober 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Wer errät, wo wir die geknippst haben, bekommt nichts...


.....


----------



## exto (5. Oktober 2011)

*Nix* ist ja irgendwie nicht viel  Ich hätte ja wenigstens erwartet, dass es *nix* dickes, oder *nix* gescheites gibt...

Na ja, man kann halt nicht *alles* haben...


----------



## bassboolette (5. Oktober 2011)

macht ja NICHTS!


----------



## exto (5. Oktober 2011)

Nichts desto Trotz: Das war nix!


----------



## hülemüll (5. Oktober 2011)

...vorletzter Teil der Rakete, kurz bevor man die geteerte Strasse überquert!


----------



## gloshabigur (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich sach's mal nich'. 
Wär unfair; hab' euch beim Shooting auf dem ... gesehen.


----------



## matzinski (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich sach mal: Grab, fast ganz unten


----------



## Scott-y (6. Oktober 2011)

Nicht ist aber noch besser als ,,gar nicht"


----------



## hülemüll (6. Oktober 2011)

Also, ich weiss es NICHT...


----------



## bassboolette (6. Oktober 2011)

Nicht einfach, nicht wahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (6. Oktober 2011)

Doch wer genau gelesen hat, der hat die Antwort bereits bekommen.
Sag doch auch mal was, Torben!


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Oktober 2011)

Phil hat Recht! Gewonnen hat er wohl aber trotzdem nix.


----------



## Torben. (6. Oktober 2011)

och es gab schon so einige die es erraten haben und nichts gewonnen haben wobei phils angabe am genauesten wahr


----------



## Zonerider (6. Oktober 2011)

... jetzt hat es Klick gemacht, am Einstieg vom letzten Teil die 3er Kombination aus Anliegern und Torben,
ist das der Double, welcher über die gesamte Breite geht oder wo links der Chickenway verläuft? da hab ich
mich mal verjagt als n Kid sein Kopf raus gestreckt hatte und zwischen Absprung und Landung saß *übel*


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Oktober 2011)

Uuuuups! Aber das Profil eines Muddy Mary auf der Stirn hat doch was.


----------



## Zonerider (6. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, wie erklär ich das aber den Eltern?


----------



## njoerd (6. Oktober 2011)

neuester Trend


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Oktober 2011)

selbst schuld, wenn es keinen helm auf dem kopf hatte


----------



## Torben. (6. Oktober 2011)

es ist keiner der beiden doubles eigentlich ist es garkein double ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (6. Oktober 2011)

Vielleicht sollte ich aus der Geschichte nen Rätselspiel machen und ein paar Preise raushauen, z.B. ein Exklusivinterview mit König Evil Knievel oder ein Abend im Taxi mit Torben...


----------



## Torben. (6. Oktober 2011)

im Taxi was! ein Abend im Nablo würde mir besser gefallen


----------



## chickedy (7. Oktober 2011)

moin,
ich lese hier ab und an ein bisschen mit und kenne ausser dem grenzweg leider noch keinen trail mit namen.
kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie die trails heissen, die am parkplatz am spochtplatz basche, bzw etwas oberhalb des waldkaters enden?
gruß.


----------



## bassboolette (7. Oktober 2011)

Uii! Das ist eine böse Frage! Ich habe mir mit dem Lüften dieses Geheimnisses schon einmal die Finger verbrannt...


----------



## Zonerider (7. Oktober 2011)

*mit nem Pfannenwender bereit stehend*


----------



## chickedy (7. Oktober 2011)

oops, ich dachte das wäre eine recht unverfängliche frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Oktober 2011)

[email protected]

Ich habe auch schon probiert zu fragen..mit den selben antworten.

Dir bleibt nix anderes übrig als sich an die Trailexperten dranzuhängen.


----------



## matzinski (7. Oktober 2011)

Ortsangaben von Trails werden grundsätzlich nicht im öffentlichen Forum gepostet. Wir wollen es denen, die die Trails nicht so gern haben, ja nicht so einfach machen diese zu finden. Wenn ihr Informationen bzgl. der Trails haben wollt, müsst ihr die "Wissenden" persönlich ansprechen. Ihr müsst einfach mal mit denen mitfahren, die hier ihre Treffpunkte posten.


----------



## bassboolette (7. Oktober 2011)

Außerdem hat das dann alles diesen schön gruseligen Anstrich von großem Geheimnis und so...
Führt natürlich manchmal dazu, dass man sich an einem Trail verabredet und sich dann nicht findet, weil beide unterschiedliche Strecken meinten...


----------



## chickedy (7. Oktober 2011)

okay, alles klar.
trotzdem danke.


----------



## Muellbeutel (7. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du die Ausgänge der Trails kennst gib ich dir nen Tipp. Geh (besser fahren  ) mal am WE gegen Mittag da vorbei. Wirst bestimmt einige Leute finden die dir gleich noch ein paar Tipps geben können...

Ansonsten Standartantwort, Wochenende am Waldkater bischen umschauen und fragen


----------



## exto (7. Oktober 2011)

Ist eigentlich am Sonntag jemand trotz "Wetter" unterwegs?

Wär ich mal im Süden geblieben...


----------



## LocoFanatic (7. Oktober 2011)

mason hat es heute nachmittag auf dem Grab-Weg zerlegt, beide Handgelenke durch. Wird gerade in Gehrden operiert.
Danke an den namenlosen Fahrer, den ich runter Richtung Waldkater schicken durfte, um die Rettung zu lotsen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Oktober 2011)

Wir sollten mal eine "Chronologie des Grauens, made by Grab" machen!


----------



## Phil81 (8. Oktober 2011)

Mich wundert das die Jungs aus Garbsen den Trail nicht 
schon im Schlaf finden


----------



## Bergamounter (8. Oktober 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal eine "Chronologie des Grauens, made by Grab" machen!




Coole Idee, Titel " Das Grauen vom Grab " 

Natürlich auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich am Sonntag jemand trotz "Wetter" unterwegs?


die Frühschicht ...


----------



## Flame-Blade (8. Oktober 2011)

BEIDE Handgelenke durch? Das ist meine absolute Horrorvorstellung! Da lieber beide Beine etc


----------



## chris2305 (8. Oktober 2011)

Gute besserung. Wie macht man das dann auf dem klo?


----------



## Jennfa (8. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ja mal richtig übel . Dann wünsch ich mal eine schnelle Genesung und dass alles gut geht!


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. Oktober 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Gute besserung. Wie macht man das dann auf dem klo?



Das willst du besser nicht wissen


----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2011)

Mein herzliches Beileid an den Maurer!!!

Ich weiß, was das heißt, denn das hatte ich auch schon. Allerdings mit 90° Oberarmgips auf beiden Seiten. Ist allerdings schon ne Weile her.

Da lernst du deine Familienmitglieder mal ganz neu kennen. Kein Zuckerschlecken!!!

FU*K !!!


----------



## gloshabigur (8. Oktober 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> die Frühschicht ...



dabei!
------

Beide Hände - Horrorvorstellung. Hoffentlich ist die OP gut verlaufen. 
Gute Besserung!


----------



## matzinski (8. Oktober 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> die Frühschicht ...


auch dabei. 7:50 in Hemmingen?

Exto, wir können dich ab 10:00 irgendwo im D. auflesen, wenn du dich schon alt genug fühlst 

Gute Besserung an mason, unbekannterweise


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Oktober 2011)

@Matze: 
Treffpunkt 10:00 wo? WK od. Egestorf od. wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. Oktober 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> 7:50 in Hemmingen?


si


----------



## matzinski (8. Oktober 2011)

ok, dann machen wir noch 'nen Abstecher zum Gerdener Turm rauf und sagen 10:00 Egestorf Bhf


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Oktober 2011)

Wir werden Gas geben, und hoffentlich keine Startschwierigkeiten bei den Temp. haben. Bis morgen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahr mal morgen um 11.00 am spochtplatz los. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Zonerider (8. Oktober 2011)

wo genau auf grab ist das passiert? Auf jeden fall gute besserung!


----------



## Hitzi (8. Oktober 2011)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Wir werden Gas geben, und hoffentlich keine Startschwierigkeiten bei den Temp. haben. Bis morgen!



Ich bin leider raus..... wichtiger Termin 

Viel Spaß im D. bei dem Wetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (8. Oktober 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> die Frühschicht ...



auch dabei


----------



## exto (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin mal faul und gurke nur n bisschen um's Haus...


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Oktober 2011)

Homer, der Werner kommt morgen um 11 zu mir. Wir bleiben im Westdeiser. Telefonieren?


----------



## Basche (9. Oktober 2011)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Jennfa (9. Oktober 2011)

Achtung am Funkturmtrail (auch wenn den wohl kaum jemand gern fährt außer mir ). Der mittlere Teil ist nun schon wieder komplett dicht mit nem dicken Absperrband und zahlreichen Baumstämmen übersät. Wir haben den Trail Montag teilweise aufgeräumt, das war dann Mittwoch wieder dicht. Da haben wir dann alles komplett beseitigt was dann heute wieder mit Absperrband etc. zugemacht wurde. Weiter unten kann man am Fluss nochmal rein, da ist teilweise auch was zwischen gelegt. Da ist jemand wohl ziemlich fleißig dabei das jeden Tag zu kontrollieren. Im unteren Teil Heisterburg haben wir heute auch einige Stämme weggemacht. Die Herbstdepressionen beginnen wohl mal wieder bei solchen Leuten ! War trotzdem schön heute früh im Wald !

Grüße Jenna


----------



## Fugy87 (9. Oktober 2011)

hey jungs.. waren heute auch im deister..  ich mit 5 freunden.. sind 2 mal nach springe runter und einmal in die andere seite.. kp wie die gegenden alle heißen.. so oft bin ich da nicht.. aufjedenfall hatten wir wieder mords spaß.. unternehmt ihr jedes wochenende solche touren.. würde mit meinem mtb gerne mal mitmachen

mfg
Fugy


----------



## 1Tintin (10. Oktober 2011)

Aua, ich kenne das, hatte auch mal beide Arme in Gips 6 Wochen.
Meine damalige Freundin (heute Frau) hatte sozusagen, zack ein kleines Kind, denn ich konnte nix machen.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Titanspeiche (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

hier ist mal wieder Titanspeiche (Der mit dem old school Cannondale und der Tochter 8 - Centurion) ihr wisst schon. Schlimme Rabauken ... 

Wie läuft das denn nun am Freitag mit der Gründung? Wir wären gerne dabei. Wie wann wo genau ist das. Wir können erst so gegen abend kommen.

Gruss, Titan die alte Speiche ;-)


----------



## mason89 (10. Oktober 2011)

danke, immerhin kann ich schon wieder einigermaßen tippen. aber schön ist das alles nicht. ich bin mal eben um 60 jahre gealtert, was die selbstversorgung angeht.



Zonerider schrieb:


> wo genau auf grab ist das passiert? Auf jeden fall gute besserung!



ich habe die linie ganz links durch die senke genommen. am tiefpunkt der senke wollte ich den hügel als table benutzen, bin aber anstatt nach vorne, nur senkrecht nach oben und folglich reflexartig mit beiden händen voran im gleichen winkel wieder nach unten geflogen, wo es mich dann total zerissen hat. warum genau, weis ich bis heute nicht...

resultat: abschürfungen am ganzen körper, linkes handgelenk 1 x durch, rechtes handgelenk 2 x durch = direkt in den op und über 3 stunden geplattet worden...

aber dem rad geht es gut.

von mir auch nochmal ein danke an den unbekannten radler, der den rtw gelotst hat.


----------



## gloshabigur (10. Oktober 2011)

mason89 schrieb:


> ...
> aber dem rad geht es gut.



... trotz allem den Humor nicht verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Oktober 2011)

mason89 schrieb:


> danke, immerhin kann ich schon wieder einigermaßen tippen. aber schön ist das alles nicht. ich bin mal eben um 60 jahre gealtert, was die selbstversorgung angeht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz links ist Line5 aus dem Fahrtechnikseminar, da hat es auch Taxi und mich schon gelegt. Ich habe auch den Table verpatzt, dann segelte das Rad in Zeitlupe über mich hinweg.
Gute Besserung


----------



## Jennfa (10. Oktober 2011)

Wir werden uns am Samstag mit Skyjet im Bikepark Winterberg aufhalten. Wetter soll ja gut werden, also wer noch Lust hat kann gerne dazu stoßen !


----------



## exto (10. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ganz links ist Line5 aus dem Fahrtechnikseminar, da hat es auch Taxi und mich schon gelegt. Ich habe auch den Table verpatzt, dann segelte das Rad in Zeitlupe über mich hinweg.
> Gute Besserung



Ha, Line5 !

Da gab's ja schon die herrlichsten Abflüge. Der Table sieht aber auch zuuu niedlich aus. 

Ganz besonders gern erinnere ich mich an Taxis Schwalbe, als ihm volle anderthalb Liter durch die Buxe gelaufen sind.

Ein Bild für die Ewigkeit 

Mason: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Quen (10. Oktober 2011)

Unbekannterweise auch von mir gute Besserung und vor allen Dingen eine schnelle und gute Genesung 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2011)

Exto, fährst du Freitag zur Gründung hin?
Ich will ich hin, wollen wir zusammen fahren?


----------



## exto (10. Oktober 2011)

ich fahre schon um 15:30 hin (allerdings von Lemgo aus) um vorher noch ne Runde zu drehen. 

Muss n bisschen Adrenalin vorher loswerden. Wenn du Lust hast: 15:30h Bantorfer Höhe für ne sehr(!!!) lockere Runde...


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2011)

Du kennst mein Problem. 
Wenn die Gabel bis Freitag da ist gerne. 
Ansonsten komme ich mit Auto.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ich fahre schon um 15:30 hin (allerdings von Lemgo aus) um vorher noch ne Runde zu drehen.
> 
> Muss n bisschen Adrenalin vorher loswerden. Wenn du Lust hast: 15:30h Bantorfer Höhe für ne sehr(!!!) lockere Runde...


 
hallo axel, 

denkst du an den rucksack ??? 

thailand ist nicht mehr in so weiter ferne


----------



## schappi (11. Oktober 2011)

Titanspeiche schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier ist mal wieder Titanspeiche (Der mit dem old school Cannondale und der Tochter 8 - Centurion) ihr wisst schon. Schlimme Rabauken ...
> 
> ...



Hallo titanspeiche,
das ist am Freitag um 19:00 Uhr in der Bantorfer Höhe in Bantorf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (11. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo axel,
> 
> denkst du an den rucksack ???
> 
> thailand ist nicht mehr in so weiter ferne



Nimm lieber noch ein aufblasbares Schlauchboot mit 

http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/thailand1130.html


----------



## Titanspeiche (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute,

nun sagt doch mal wo genau, wann und wie die Gruendung ist. BH kann ich mir ja ungefaehr vorstellen. In der Kneipe dort???

Gibt's ne Tagesordnung und nen ganz groben Zeitplan? Auch auf Deisterfreun.de ist nichts konkretes zu finden. Das ist doch eigentlich ne grosse Sache ...

bis Freidach, Titanspeiche

PS.: Gute Besserung fuer Mason89


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Oktober 2011)

Adresse wäre auch gut für ausserhalb Anreisenden (Finger heb)


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ablauf am 14.10.2011 19:00 Bantorfer Höhe wie folgt:

Ausfüllen der Anwesenheitsliste


1. Feststellung ordnungsgemäßen Ladung, Anzahl der stimmberechtigten 
Teilnehmer
2. Wahl eines/einer Versammlungsleiters/- in 
3. Wahl eines/einer Protokollführers/- in 

4. Vereinsgründung
a) Vorstellung/ Beschluss zur Satzung
b) Wahl des Vorstandes und der beiden Kassenprüfer/-innen


5. Verschiedenes
a.) Vorstellung/ Beschluss zur Beitragsordnung
b.) Vorstellung/ Beschluss zum Mitgliedsantrag
c.) Sonstiges 
( Erörterung der Notwendigkeit einer Kassenordnung, Benutzungsordnung der Sportstätte, Domain- Internetauftritt- Pflege , Beauftragte für einzelne Arbeitsbereiche.)

d.) Ggf. Beschlussfassung zu c.)


----------



## Flame-Blade (11. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich jemand am Freitag von Hannover aus mitnehmen? Alternativ auch vom Bfh (wäre das dann Winninghausen)?  Würde ungern mit dem Auto kommen...

Grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Adresse wäre auch gut für ausserhalb Anreisenden (Finger heb)


 
Luttringhäuser Weg 50
30890 Barsinghausen

http://tinyurl.com/67mmfsj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Oktober 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand am Freitag von Hannover aus mitnehmen? Alternativ auch vom Bfh (wäre das dann Winninghausen)?  Würde ungern mit dem Auto kommen...
> 
> Grüße



Ich hol dich in Basche vom Bahnhof ab. 18:38 kommt die S Bahn an, glaub ich. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## janisj (11. Oktober 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Kann mich jemand am Freitag von Hannover aus mitnehmen? Alternativ auch vom Bfh (wäre das dann Winninghausen)?  Würde ungern mit dem Auto kommen...
> 
> Grüße



ich fahre aus Hannover (Kirchrode), falls passt kannst mitfahren.

Janis


----------



## Hitzi (12. Oktober 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> ich fahre aus Hannover (Kirchrode), falls passt kannst mitfahren.
> 
> Janis



Ich würde mich gerne aus Bemerode anschließen 
Würde das passen?
Wo soll ich mich wann aufstellen?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. Oktober 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> ich fahre aus Hannover (Kirchrode), falls passt kannst mitfahren.
> 
> Janis



Wenn noch ein Platz im Hannover-Bantorf-Shuttle frei ist, würde ich auch gerne zusteigen, zB in Döhren am Südschnellweg oder wo es passt...

Simon


----------



## Fugy87 (12. Oktober 2011)

ist jeder herzlich eingeladen? hätte eventuell auch lust vorbeizuschauen vllt auch mit den bikes..

mfg


----------



## janisj (12. Oktober 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich würde mich gerne aus Bemerode anschließen
> Würde das passen?
> Wo soll ich mich wann aufstellen?



jetzt wirds kompliziert....

Für Hitzi:
 Bemerode Rathausplatz ( neben Excalibur) um 18:00

Für Honk:
Willmerstraße ( neben Südschnellweg-Brücke, rictung Ricklingen) etwa neben McDonald/CarUnion Um 18:10. Da werde ich dich aufsammeln. 

mein Handy 0179 8086534 (fahre eine rote Alfa )


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. Oktober 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> jetzt wirds kompliziert....
> 
> Für Hitzi:
> Bemerode Rathausplatz ( neben Excalibur) um 18:00
> ...



Perfekt! Bis Freitag.


----------



## 1Tintin (12. Oktober 2011)

Bin aus Urlaubstechnischen Gründen nicht dabei, trinkt ein Rupp für mich mit.

Viel Spasss


----------



## Hitzi (12. Oktober 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> jetzt wirds kompliziert....
> 
> Für Hitzi:
> Bemerode Rathausplatz ( neben Excalibur) um 18:00
> ...



Super --- Danke!


----------



## exto (12. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Ablauf am 14.10.2011 19:00 Bantorfer Höhe wie folgt:



Aha, ist also doch nur noch "Abnicken" angesagt 

Na ja, dann komme ich einfach, um ne Runde Fahrrad zu fahren, den Rucksack abzuliefern (hat aber keine Regenhülle ) und n Bierchen zu trinken...

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Aha, ist also doch nur noch "Abnicken" angesagt
> 
> Na ja, dann komme ich einfach, um ne Runde Fahrrad zu fahren, den Rucksack abzuliefern (hat aber keine Regenhülle ) und n Bierchen zu trinken...
> 
> Bis denne!



Wer von den Bredenbecker ist denn da?
MasterAss, Thommy. Taifun?


----------



## firefighter76 (12. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer von den Bredenbecker ist denn da?
> MasterAss, Thommy. Taifun?



soll ich dich (euch) mitnehmen fahre von der arbeit direckt hin?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Oktober 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> soll ich dich (euch) mitnehmen fahre von der arbeit direckt hin?



Ja gern.
Endlich mal in einem sauberen Auto fahren 
Getränke (die des Fahres) gehen dann auf mich


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Aha, ist also doch nur noch "Abnicken" angesagt
> 
> Na ja, dann komme ich einfach, um ne Runde Fahrrad zu fahren, den Rucksack abzuliefern (hat aber keine Regenhülle ) und n Bierchen zu trinken...
> 
> Bis denne!



ich höre mir jedenfalls deine meinung dazu gerne an.
und ich denke der großteil der anwesenden auch .  
ich nicke nix einfach nur ab, dazu solltest du mich lange genug kennen.


----------



## 1Tintin (13. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema Abnicken aus WIIKI

*Umgangssprache* 
Besteht in Sitzungen oder Kommissionen ein Konsens Ã¼ber eine Entscheidung, so kann das allgemeine EinverstÃ¤ndnis mit einem Vorschlag durch Kopfnicken kundgetan werden, und der Vorsitzende kann bei weniger wichtigen Punkten der Tagesordnung auf eine Abstimmung verzichten.

Ãhnliche nonverbale Verhaltensweisen kommen in den Bezeichnungen âDurchklopfenâ (fÃ¼r lange Sitzungen z. B. von Hochschul-Gremien) oder beim âDurchwinkenâ an Staatsgrenzen zum Ausdruck.

*JÃ¤gersprache* 
In der JÃ¤gersprache ist Abnicken eine Form des Abfangens. Es bedeutet das TÃ¶ten eines schwer verletzten Tieres, etwa eines Rehs durch einen Stich mit einer blanken Waffe (Jagdmesser = Nicker oder Knicker) zwischen die obersten Halswirbel und die SchÃ¤delbasis. Das RÃ¼ckenmark ist dort, oberhalb des Atlas oder Axis, relativ leicht zu durchtrennen. Der Begriff rÃ¼hrt daher, dass der Kopf des Tieres nach vorne gebeugt werden muss, um an die sensible Stelle zwischen Halswirbel und Hinterhauptloch zu kommen.


----------



## Skyjet (13. Oktober 2011)

hmmm...welche Sprache sollten wir wählen. Ich wäre für die 2. Variante.


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin leider raus für morgen, werde es zeitlich einfach nicht schaffen  Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg und einen konstruktiven Abend!


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Oktober 2011)

Wäre morgen Abend gerne dabei, aber ein Harz Wochenende steht an. 

Denn anderen Teilnehmern, wünsche ich einen erfolgreichen Abend.


----------



## taifun (14. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer von den Bredenbecker ist denn da?
> MasterAss, Thommy. Taifun?



melde mich aus beruflichen Gründen ab....muß in der Nacht wieder los zu Eventwochende.
roudy,melde mich mal bitte als Mitglied mit an

grüße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Oktober 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> melde mich aus beruflichen Gründen ab....muß in der Nacht wieder los zu Eventwochende.
> roudy,melde mich mal bitte als Mitglied mit an
> 
> grüße...


 
Dann komm doch mit dem Showtruck und wir machen alle erst mal einen E-Bike NightRide.!.
Soll ich, so wie sonst auch immer, deine Unterschrift fälschen oder besser mit I.A. unterschreiben?

Ich glaube nicht, dass es heute Abend darum geht möglichst viele Mitglieder zu rekrutieren.

Gruß


----------



## exto (14. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich höre mir jedenfalls deine meinung dazu gerne an.
> und ich denke der großteil der anwesenden auch .
> ich nicke nix einfach nur ab, dazu solltest du mich lange genug kennen.



Es geht nicht darum, die Anwesenden mit meiner Meinung zu unterhalten. Das nennt sich dann Kabarett und dafür würde ich Geld nehmen.

Meine Ideen und deren Umsetzung würden schlicht und einfach bedeuten, dass es HEUTE zu keiner Vereinsgründung käme, weil die sicherlich schon vorbereitete Satzung nicht mehr so ganz passen würde 

Ich denke, da beißt keine Maus mehr einen Faden ab. Ich freue mich also auf einen entspannten Abend und werde ein leckeres Bierchen (wenn Orkan doch noch kann, auch zwei oder drei) trinken und euch bei eurem Treiben zuschauen...

Sollten doch noch Zeichen und Wunder geschehen, helfe ich natürlich gern aus 

PEACE !


----------



## Softie (14. Oktober 2011)

Es gibt zwar einen eigenen Bereich für sowas, aber da sich dieser Thread  um den Deister dreht seid ihr quasi die richtige Zielgruppe:

Hi, ich bin der Neue.
Mein  Name ist Axel, ich bin 26 und arbeite als Software Entwickler. In  meiner Freizeit fahre ich gerne Downhill und XC, was natürlich der Grund  ist warum ich mich an euch wende.

Ist dieses Wochenede jemand im  Deister unterwegs (dh/fr) und hätte Lust mir ein paar Trails zu zeigen?  Was den Treffpunkt angeht bin ich recht flexibel.

PS: für eure Vereinsgründung


----------



## Torben. (14. Oktober 2011)

sonntag 12 uhr kirchdorf bahnhof


----------



## Softie (14. Oktober 2011)

Super, werd da sein.


----------



## BikeTrulla (14. Oktober 2011)

mehr als einmal nur genickt... Interessantes treffen hier in Bantdorf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (14. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind dabei!!!


----------



## Dreiundvierzig (14. Oktober 2011)

_Servus Leute, die *Dreiundvierzig* lässt grüßen.
Nach dem Treffen der deisterfreun.de wurde es Zeit einen richtigen IBC-Account anzulegen, unter dem ich mich hier öffentlich auch sehen lassen kann!..
Ich bin Fabian, bin 17 Jahre jung und (für die, die beim Treffen waren) der, mit den langen blonden Haaren unter der Mütze. 
Ich werde jetzt versuchen sehr aktiv hier in diesem Forum zu werden und mich hier auch gut zurecht zu finden.. war nämlich schon länger nicht mehr online.
Wer mich kennt, darf mich natürlich gerne adden! 
Ach übrigens: Ich heiße Dreiundvierzig, da ich auch als: flas43b bekannt bin.. (Für euch bestimmt eher unbekannt!)
Lieben Gruß vom Fabii._​


----------



## Torben. (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist was zum lachen das ist der Wahnsinn
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=548607


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2011)

Tolle Veranstaltung......

hier die neuen Chefs 





Roudy, Evel, Taxi, Bassboulette & Schappi


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja war überwältigend Gestern Abend Es sind 80 Leute zur Gründungsversammlung der Deisterfreun.de gekommen. Unsere Erwartungen wurden weit übertroffen

 Ich fand toll das auch einer ganze Reih von Frauen dabei waren, so langsam steigt unser Frauenanteil!
Also Ladies die hier heimlich mitlesen, überwindet euch und probiert das biken auch einmal.

@Jenfa
du hattest doch schon einmal die gute Idee einen Fahrtechnikkurs von Frauen für Frauen zu machen. Da wird es jetzt wirklich einmal Zeit dafür

Taxi wird die Eintragung in das Vereinsregister jetzt ASAP veranlassen.
am 24.11. wird der nächste Runde Tisch bei der Region Hannover zusammenkommen. Da werden wir dann sehr konkret über die beiden FR Strecken Ladies Only2 und Ü 30 sprechen. In der Zwischenzeit kümmern wir uns um Versicherung und den Pachtvertrag.

Evel ich soll dir vom Kassenwart Roudy ausrichten, daß du mit der Bestellung des Minibaggers noch solange warten sollst bis Geld auf dem Konto ist

an die Jungs von Uni Sport der Leibnitz Universität.
wir werden eine Weg der Kooperation Deisterfreund.de <-->Unisport finden. Da bin ich ganz sicher. 
Es war sowieso erstaunlich wie Biker aller Couleur von der Sonntags Frühschicht bis zu Tweeties Gang alle so friedlich zusammen Bier getrunken haben und Kanzlerplatte gegessen haben. Die Idee Deisterfreunde funktioniert also noch
Biker aller Fraktionen vereinigt euch

Tom wird demnächst den Aufnahmeantrag für die deisterfreun.de als pdf zum runterladen auf die Homepage www.deisterfreun.de stellen.

@Exto
super das du den ganzen Abend durchgehalten hast, obwohl du doch schon Pickel auf dem rücken bekommst wenn du da Wort Verein nur hörst
Gruß an niggels.


----------



## exto (15. Oktober 2011)

Das kommt, weil ich so'n höflicher, zurückhaltender Typ bin


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2011)

Jemandd dagegen?

Exto ist gerade rauchen

Also keine Gegenstimme


----------



## ChrisCheck (15. Oktober 2011)

Ein dickes Dankeschön an die Organisatoren von gestern Abend.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Evel ich soll dir vom Kassenwart Roudy ausrichten, daß du mit der Bestellung des Minibaggers noch solange warten sollst bis Geld auf dem Konto ist



Nachtrag: Ich habe grad 2 Bagger im Garten stehen, 2 weitere könnte ich binnen Stunden besorgen. Doof ist nur, das der Trailer fehlt und wir mit den Dingern so rd. 2h bis zu mTrail brauchen würden


----------



## bassboolette (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich dagegen habe gerade eine Menge überflüssigen Mutterboden aufm Grundstück. Entweder treffen wir uns gleich bei uns und bauen einen Riesen-Double, oder wir tragen die Bagger zunächst nach Kirchdorf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (15. Oktober 2011)

Frühschicht ist morgen noch nach Sommerfahrplan - also 8:30 BB (7:50  in Hem.)

bis denne


----------



## H/WF-Honk (15. Oktober 2011)

Ich fahre morgen wieder eine normale Schicht. 
Ca. 13.00 Uhr ab Waldkater


----------



## gloshabigur (15. Oktober 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ist morgen noch nach Sommerfahrplan - also 8:30 BB (7:50  in Hem.)
> 
> bis denne



An dicke Socken und warme Handschuhe denken! 
Waren heut in da Früh nur 1 Grad. Viel mehr is' auch nich' geworden bis 11:30.

Ach ja: dabei!


----------



## gloshabigur (15. Oktober 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Ich fand toll das auch einer ganze Reih von Frauen dabei waren, so langsam steigt unser Frauenanteil!
> Also Ladies die hier heimlich mitlesen, überwindet euch und probiert das biken auch einmal.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schappi,
sprich doch mal die Wiebke von den atbienen an. Da hat sich ein lockerer Verbund Mädels gefunden, die gemeimsam Touren fahren und auch Fahrtechnik-Trainings organisieren, um die Damenwelt ans Biken heranzuführen.
([email protected]).


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Oktober 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ist morgen noch nach Sommerfahrplan - also 8:30 BB (7:50  in Hem.)
> 
> bis denne



dann noch ohne mich. Fahren nochmal Harz rocken


----------



## peterbe (16. Oktober 2011)

An dieser Stelle mal ein Dank an die tollen Trailbauer im Deister: uns machen die Ausflüge in eure Region von mal zu mal mehr Spaß!


Grüße aus dem Norden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8832084&postcount=723


----------



## Dreiundvierzig (16. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es Leute, die morgen beim Barbiegrab/Grabweg/Dropland fahren?
Wir brauchen attraktive und kontaktfreudige Leute für ein Videoprojekt.
Einerseits für YouTube und andererseits für die Abschlussarbeit eines Abiturienten!
Es geht darum, dass wir ein breites Publikum für "Interviews" und Videosequenzen brauchen.
Also wen darf ich morgen oben antreffen?


----------



## schappi (17. Oktober 2011)

Heute ist der Artikel der Deisterfreun.de Vereinsgründung in der DLZ, kann den mal einer hier posten??


----------



## Zonerider (17. Oktober 2011)

Dreiundvierzig schrieb:


> Also wen darf ich morgen oben antreffen?



Was wird vom Fahrer fahrtechnisch erwartet und welche Uhrzeit ist gemeint?



schappi schrieb:


> Heute ist der Artikel der Deisterfreun.de Vereinsgründung in der DLZ, kann den mal einer hier posten??



Artikel in der DLZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. Oktober 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Heute ist der Artikel der Deisterfreun.de Vereinsgründung in der DLZ, kann den mal einer hier posten??


http://www.deister-leine-zeitung.de...-jetzt-einen-eigenen-Verein-_arid,372526.html


----------



## schappi (17. Oktober 2011)




----------



## Dreiundvierzig (17. Oktober 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Was wird vom Fahrer fahrtechnisch erwartet und welche Uhrzeit ist gemeint?[/URL]



Öhm.. alles würde ich jetzt grob sagen..
Von langsam - schnell / anfänger - fortgeschrittener / hopser - springer.. 
Wir hatten Samstag schon Bastian Lach und seinen Freund, 
die haben uns einen guten Eindruck gegeben wie es aussehen kann wenn man "richtig" fährt..
Im Grunde haben wir ein breites Aufnahmefeld.
Ach und.. wir sind (sofern nicht wieder einer zu spät kommt) ab ~ 12:30 + 30 Minuten dort.


----------



## Zonerider (17. Oktober 2011)

Dreiundvierzig schrieb:


> Ach und.. wir sind (sofern nicht wieder einer zu spät kommt) ab ~ 12:30 + 30 Minuten dort.



... schaff ich leider nicht.


----------



## schappi (17. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Revierförster Nüsser von den Niedersächsischen Landesforsten hat mich darüber informiert, das an 2 Stellen ab Morgen Bäume gefällt werden.
Daher Vorsicht auf den Trails, das ist keine Trailzerstörungsaktion
1. Ladies Only wird mit dem Harvester gearbeitet, geht schnell dauert nur wenige Tage. 
2. Ü30 im Oberen Teil im Fichtenwald, da wird von Hand gefällt, das Dauert ca 2Wochen

Ich werde informiert, wenn die Arbeiten fertig sind und wir die Trails wieder befahren können.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (17. Oktober 2011)

Dreiundvierzig schrieb:


> Gibt es Leute, die morgen beim Barbiegrab/Grabweg/Dropland fahren?
> Wir brauchen attraktive und kontaktfreudige Leute für ein Videoprojekt.
> Einerseits für YouTube und andererseits für die Abschlussarbeit eines Abiturienten!
> Es geht darum, dass wir ein breites Publikum für "Interviews" und Videosequenzen brauchen.
> Also wen darf ich morgen oben antreffen?



sry, hab ich grad erst gelesen: 3 FreieRADikale kurz nach 14.00 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (17. Oktober 2011)

Quelle DLZ vom 17.10.2011


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Oktober 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Revierförster Nüsser von den Niedersächsischen Landesforsten hat mich darüber informiert, das an 2 Stellen ab Morgen Bäume gefällt werden.
> Daher Vorsicht auf den Trails, das ist keine Trailzerstörungsaktion
> ...



Faire Geste 
Danke Herr Nüsser


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2011)

bericht aus der ndz von heute:


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2011)

Das ist doch positiv, wenn jetzt in Springe auch etwas passiert zu Thema ausgewiesene Trails


----------



## Zonerider (19. Oktober 2011)

Ein sehr objektiver Bericht, welcher keine Seite in irgendeiner Art und Weise herabwürdigt!


----------



## insider (19. Oktober 2011)

".... müssen wir eine Teilfläche opfern."   Olala....so schlimm wird es hoffentlich nicht werden


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Oktober 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Ein sehr objektiver Bericht, welcher keine Seite in irgendeiner Art und Weise herabwürdigt!


 

"die dh´ler schrecken das wild auf, richten immense wurzelschäden an ." 
"... wir müssen daher teilflächen opfern ."

ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt


----------



## Zonerider (19. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> "die dh´ler schrecken das wild auf, richten immense wurzelschäden an ."
> "... wir müssen daher teilflächen opfern ."
> 
> ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt



Zum Thema Wild - ich habe letzten Sommer in frühen Morgenstunden (zw. 7 und 8) oft genug Hirsche über den Farnweg springen sehn. Ich war allein und es war ein unvergesslicher Anblick doch bleiben wir mal ehrlich, wer von uns Bikern denkt an diese Tiere beim runter rollen? Ebenso werden Wurzelschäden in Kauf genommen. Wer das leugnet handelt unsachgemäß. Zu "Teilflächen opfern". Die Wortwahl mag dir versteckt vorkommen, mir leuchtet sie ein. Man opfert einen Bauern um den Hofstaat zuretten


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand zufällig noch ne leichte Kurbel in 68/73mm rumliegen?


----------



## sundancer (19. Oktober 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig noch ne leichte Kurbel in 68/73mm rumliegen?



Ich hätte ne Deore LX oder XT HT2. 
Was wäre sie dir denn Wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (19. Oktober 2011)

Bezogen auf den letzten Zeitungsbericht.

"Trails in Wennigsen, Barsinghausen.....und ein *Übungsparcour*."

Das mit dem Übungsparcour hört sich ja für Anfänger bzw. zum warm Fahren interessant an.

Weiß da jemand mehr zu ?


----------



## Flame-Blade (19. Oktober 2011)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich hätte ne Deore LX oder XT HT2.
> Was wäre sie dir denn Wert?




Das kommt natürlich auf den Zustand an und ob mit oder ohne Innenlager etc


----------



## sundancer (19. Oktober 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich auf den Zustand an und ob mit oder ohne Innenlager etc



Kannst dir die Kurbeln gerne in Uetze bei Hannover ansehen. Details  klären wir per PN.


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,
habe heute auf dem Ladies Only im untern Teil auf der Linie die am Bach un über die Abraumhalde ´des Stollens geht eine Bille Alpina Crunch mit dunklen Gläsern gefunden.
Wer sie verloren hat bitte PN


----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2011)

Das mit der Brille ging ja schnell, der Eigentümer hat sich per PN bei mir gemeldet


----------



## matzinski (19. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> "die dh´ler schrecken das wild auf, richten immense wurzelschäden an ."
> "... wir müssen daher teilflächen opfern ."
> 
> ein schelm, wer böses dabei denkt



Vor allem der Satz ganz am Anfang des Artikels "...sie sollen sich in absehbarer Zeit ganz legal im Deister bewegen können - auf ausgewiesenen Strecken." ist grober Unfug. Dieser Satz suggeriert, dass das Befahren des Deister derzeit illegal ist, auch auf Forstwegen und TÖW's. Jeder, der es nicht besser weiß, wird die Gesetzeslage nach diesem Artikel genau so interpretieren. Das ist schlicht falsch, wie wir alle wissen und sollte durch uns klargestellt werden - wir haben ja jetzt einen Pressesprecher.


----------



## herkulars (19. Oktober 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> ... habe heute auf dem Ladies Only im untern Teil ...



 Schappi war im Wald? Jetzt sag bloß, Du hast auch noch ein Bike dabei gehabt.


----------



## Power-Valve (19. Oktober 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> .... sollte durch uns klargestellt werden - wir haben ja jetzt einen Pressesprecher.



...aber vielleicht erst wenn alles unter Dach und Fach ist...


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> ...aber vielleicht erst wenn alles unter Dach und Fach ist...



...nee, eben nicht!

Aus dem Tenor der Berichte wird deutlich, dass auch die Forsten sich einen Nutzen von der neuen Regelung versprechen. Das ist positiv, denn so wird allen klar, dass wir nicht als Bittsteller auftreten, sondern als Teil der Lösung des Problems. Auch ist - zumindest aus dem ersten Bericht - zu erlesen (wer immer den auch verfasst hat ), dass es die Biker waren, die den Prozess initiiert haben.

Ich denke, es ist nur legitim, wenn wir hier darauf drängen - wenn nötig auch mit dem Aufzeigen eventueller negativer Folgen - dass wir Wert auf eine korrekte Wortwahl legen. Das Darstellen des gesetzlich legitimierten Fahrens auf "tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen" als "illegales Rauschen durch's Unterholz" ist meiner Meinung nach nicht hinnehmbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. Oktober 2011)

herkulars schrieb:


> Schappi war im Wald? Jetzt sag bloß, Du hast auch noch ein Bike dabei gehabt.



mit bike und Hund


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Oktober 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> mit bike und Hund



Gefällt mir. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Phil81 (19. Oktober 2011)

War ja heute echt alles dabei Sonne und zum Schluss etwas Hagel und Gewitter. Ich mag den Herbst.  

Nur das es um 19:00 schon Stockdunkel ist gefällt mir gar nicht


----------



## exto (19. Oktober 2011)

Jemand Lust auf ne gemütliche Grundlagen - Klön - Herbstsonne genieß - Runde am Sonntag?

Start ca. 12:00h Bahnhof Bad Oeynhausen. An der Weser lang bis Minden, Kanal bis Haste.


----------



## MrLock (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

war heute im Deister mit der Freundin wandern - habe auch ein paar Biker gesehen. Vielleicht hat man sich ja gesehen 
Hab mir Eure Trails mal angeschaut und werde morgen dort aufschlagen um etwas zu testen. Bisher kannte ich nur die Trails im Bereich des Nordmannsturms. 
Heute konnte ich aber nur einen "Einstieg" im Bereich des Annaturms erkennen - es soll doch aber 2 Trails geben, oder ? Ist am Donnerstag auch jemand unterwegs der sich auskennt ... ;-) ?

Gruss
Kay


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Gefällt mir.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


ist aber vorerst nur ein Pflegehund.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. Oktober 2011)

KayLo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war heute im Deister mit der Freundin wandern - habe auch ein paar Biker gesehen. Vielleicht hat man sich ja gesehen
> Hab mir Eure Trails mal angeschaut und werde morgen dort aufschlagen um etwas zu testen. Bisher kannte ich nur die Trails im Bereich des Nordmannsturms.
> ...



Schau dir lieber den Grabweg an der ist ok und auch gut fahrbar!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (20. Oktober 2011)

KayLo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> war heute im Deister mit der Freundin wandern - habe auch ein paar Biker gesehen. Vielleicht hat man sich ja gesehen
> Hab mir Eure Trails mal angeschaut und werde morgen dort aufschlagen um etwas zu testen.



....ein Edi-Fahrer!!!  *freu


----------



## Ladys-MTB (20. Oktober 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> ist aber vorerst nur ein Pflegehund.



..so fängt es ja oft an 


... vielleicht auch am Wochenende mit Torque??? Grab/BarbieGrab????


----------



## MrLock (20. Oktober 2011)

@Ladys-MTB:

Customized Edison sogar 





@tweetygogo:

Ich schau mal ob ich den finde. Werd nun erstmal los. Danke.


----------



## bassboolette (20. Oktober 2011)

@ exto 
"...nee, eben nicht!
Aus dem Tenor der Berichte wird deutlich, dass auch die Forsten sich  einen Nutzen von der neuen Regelung versprechen. Das ist positiv, denn  so wird allen klar, dass wir nicht als Bittsteller auftreten, sondern  als Teil der Lösung des Problems. Auch ist - zumindest aus dem ersten  Bericht - zu erlesen (wer immer den auch verfasst hat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





), dass es die Biker waren, die den Prozess initiiert haben.
Ich denke, es ist nur legitim, wenn wir hier darauf drängen - wenn nötig  auch mit dem Aufzeigen eventueller negativer Folgen - dass wir Wert auf  eine korrekte Wortwahl legen. Das Darstellen des gesetzlich  legitimierten Fahrens auf "tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen" als  "illegales Rauschen durch's Unterholz" ist meiner Meinung nach nicht  hinnehmbar!"

Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass wir jetzt nicht jedem, der es noch nicht verstanden hat, eine öffentliche Erklärung geben. Dann müsste ich nämlich auf Drängen der Forstinteresseschaft Altenhof, die sich gestern bei mir meldete und sich über die Bildunterschrift "Bald dürfen IM DEISTER legal Trails gebaut werden" beschwerte ("Nicht im ganzen Deister, nur auf dem Gebiet der Landesforsten") nochmal erklären, wie die genaue Regelung und der NDZ aus Springe erklären, wie die Rechtslage lautet. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man nach dem nächsten Runden Tisch, wenn hoffentlich alles klar ist, nochmals die Punkte des Abkommens mit den Landesforsten detailliert sowie die ansonsten geltende rechtliche Lage auflisten. Wer es dann noch nicht kapiert hat...


----------



## Skyjet (20. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf ne gemütliche Grundlagen - Klön - Herbstsonne genieß - Runde am Sonntag?
> 
> Start ca. 12:00h Bahnhof Bad Oeynhausen. An der Weser lang bis Minden, Kanal bis Haste.



Wollen am So im Deister fahren; komm doch da mit hin


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass wir jetzt nicht jedem, der es noch nicht verstanden hat, eine öffentliche Erklärung geben. Dann müsste ich nämlich auf Drängen der Forstinteresseschaft Altenhof, die sich gestern bei mir meldete und sich über die Bildunterschrift "Bald dürfen IM DEISTER legal Trails gebaut werden" beschwerte ("Nicht im ganzen Deister, nur auf dem Gebiet der Landesforsten") nochmal erklären, wie die genaue Regelung und *der NDZ aus Springe* erklären, wie die Rechtslage lautet. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man nach dem nächsten Runden Tisch, wenn hoffentlich alles klar ist, nochmals die Punkte des Abkommens mit den Landesforsten detailliert sowie die ansonsten geltende rechtliche Lage auflisten. Wer es dann noch nicht kapiert hat...


 

die NDZ sollte es seit 2009 eigentlich besser wissen:


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. Oktober 2011)

Was ist eigentlich mit Ingo? Gibts den noch?


----------



## Power-Valve (20. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die NDZ sollte es seit 2009 eigentlich besser wissen:
> ...


Im Bericht steht: "Biken nicht illegal... Siehe Kasten"... Wo ist der Kasten?


----------



## Dreiundvierzig (20. Oktober 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wollen am So im Deister fahren; komm doch da mit hin



Wo, wann? Wäre gerne dabei!


Andere Frage:
War schon jemand im Bikepark Hahnenklee und kann mir verraten ob es dort Fahrradverleih gibt oder generell wie der Bikepark ist?
Könnt ihr Hahnenklee mit Braunlage vergleichen?
Wäre schön, das schnell beantwortet zu bekommen, morgen bin ich bei einem der beiden Parks, nur wo?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß nur von hörensagen, dass die strecken wohl ziemlich kurz sein sollen. und viele sagen schon, dass braunlage wohl besser ist. bikes können aber auch da ausgeliehen werden...

http://www.bike-park-hahnenklee.de/


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst dir in Hahnenklee Bikes leihen.

Und die Strecken sind für meine Begriffe recht wurzelig und kürzer als in Braunlage.

Meines Erachtens aber ein schöner Park!


----------



## sundancer (20. Oktober 2011)

Der Bikepark Hahnenklee ist sehr wurzelig. Viele Sprünge sind etwas....schlecht ins Gelände gebaut.
Aber sonst ist der Park ok.
Von der Streckenvielfalt gibt es in Braunlage aber deutlich mehr Auswahl.
Dafür wartet man dort auch mal eine Stunde am Lift, wenn es sehr voll ist.

Zum Thema Bikes leihen in Hahnenklee: 

Wenn man dort ein Bike leihen möchte, sollte man vorher im Shop anrufen, da die nicht immer Bikes da haben.

Gruß

Sundancer


----------



## Dreiundvierzig (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie steht das mit der Bike-Ausleihe in Braunlage, ist das da möglich?


----------



## fjolnir (20. Oktober 2011)

Dreiundvierzig schrieb:


> Wie steht das mit der Bike-Ausleihe in Braunlage, ist das da möglich?


joo, ist möglich. soweit ich weißt giant und yeti


----------



## Muellbeutel (20. Oktober 2011)

Dreiundvierzig schrieb:


> Wie steht das mit der Bike-Ausleihe in Braunlage, ist das da möglich?



http://bikeshop-braunlage.de/bikepark/leih-preise/

Der Park ist echt gut. Außerhalb von Feiertagen und Wochenenden brauchst auch nicht am lift anstehen  Sonst ists echt voll...


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Oktober 2011)

Also Hahnklee kann man sich antun.

War letztes Wochenende mit meinem HT drin. Hat Spaß gemacht.

Mehr als die Singletrails waren für mich nicht drin.
Sehr wurzelig kann ich bezeugen. Aber hat auch was für sich. Kann man gleich mehr Fahrtechnik üben. Nicht jeder kommt auf Wurzeln gut zu recht.
Bzw. man muss sich eine saubere Linie suchen.

Was etwas schade war, die Northshore Strecke war zu "hart" , bzw. nur Profis und Fahrer mit jahrelanger Erfahrung kommen auf der Strecke zu recht. Dazu war die 4-Cross Strecke auch sehr kurz. Hätte man locker bis ins Tal ziehen können.


----------



## Dreiundvierzig (20. Oktober 2011)

Die Tendenz geht rüber nach Braunlage ^^
Da soll die Northshore Lane und alles andere auch sehr schön sein..
Da ich nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Wurzeln bin, ist das denke ich die bessere Alternative.
Danke schon mal für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (20. Oktober 2011)

wir waren letzten so in hahneklee, zum erstem mal diese saison. muss sagen, ich fands gar nicht mal so schlecht. generell sind die strecken im vergleich zu braunlage kürzer und weniger ruppig. im prinzip ähnlich wie braunlage, aber alles etwas kleiner. am besten fand ich die kombi aus dem ixs im oberen teil und single trail im unteren. die strecke ist dann recht kurz von der fahrzeit her, dafür hat man immer gefälle. mit den wuzeln ist halt sone sache. es gibt scheinbar niemanden, der sich darum schert, wie sich die strecke mit der zeit verändert. so hat man fast überall in den kurven entweder schotter oder kahle wurzeln, da muss man wirklich aufpassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Softie (20. Oktober 2011)

Ist Samstag jemand im Deister unterwegs und hat Lust gemeinsam zu fahren?


----------



## exto (20. Oktober 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Wollen am So im Deister fahren; komm doch da mit hin



Dazu bin ich im Moment einfach zu schlapp. ich bin seit Ende August mal grad 8 Stunden gefahren und Fang grad wieder an...




bassboolette schrieb:


> Wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass wir jetzt nicht jedem, der es noch nicht verstanden hat, eine öffentliche Erklärung geben. Dann müsste ich nämlich auf Drängen der Forstinteresseschaft Altenhof, die sich gestern bei mir meldete und sich über die Bildunterschrift "Bald dürfen IM DEISTER legal Trails gebaut werden" beschwerte ("Nicht im ganzen Deister, nur auf dem Gebiet der Landesforsten") nochmal erklären, wie die genaue Regelung und der NDZ aus Springe erklären, wie die Rechtslage lautet. Meiner Meinung nach könnte man nach dem nächsten Runden Tisch, wenn hoffentlich alles klar ist, nochmals die Punkte des Abkommens mit den Landesforsten detailliert sowie die ansonsten geltende rechtliche Lage auflisten. Wer es dann noch nicht kapiert hat...



Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung. wir sollten nicht versuchen, jedem einzelnen Pferd die Welt zu erklären! Ein "eindringliches" Gespräch mit der Pressesprecherin der Region (die das Ganze ja - aus welchem Grund auch immer - angezettelt hat) und eine eigene Erklärung zur Thematik könnte aber vielleicht nicht Schaden.


----------



## schaumi (20. Oktober 2011)

> Ist Samstag jemand im Deister unterwegs und hat Lust gemeinsam zu fahren?


 
Hätte Sonnabend ab Nachmittag (so gegen 14 Uhr) Lust und Zeit für den Deister.

Wäre nur zu klären, ob Du auch Lust hast mit einem eher im Anfängermodus befindlichen Biker unterwegs zu sein (bezieht sich aber nur auf die Downhillqualität, fahr da ein bissl vorsichtiger, da erst seit 2 Monaten unterwegs - Kondition ist vorhanden).

hast PN

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2011)

Exto, wir wollen am Sonntag ne kleine Enduro Runde ab Bergkirchen bis Porta machen. Schnellen Peter, Krause Buche und was noch so auf dem Weg liegt mitgenommen. 
Kleines Weizen am Wilden Schmied und zurück. 
Nippelspanner kommt mit, und ich warte noch auf Antwort von Chucki. 
Kommst mit uns mit, Alt-Herren-Tour.


----------



## stefan1981 (21. Oktober 2011)

weiß einer von euch, ob das mit dem bäume fällen auf dem ü30 schon akut ist? oder ist er noch fahrbar?


----------



## exto (21. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Exto, wir wollen am Sonntag ne kleine Enduro Runde ab Bergkirchen bis Porta machen. Schnellen Peter, Krause Buche und was noch so auf dem Weg liegt mitgenommen.
> Kleines Weizen am Wilden Schmied und zurück.
> Nippelspanner kommt mit, und ich warte noch auf Antwort von Chucki.
> Kommst mit uns mit, Alt-Herren-Tour.



Das müsste dann aber ne alte-fette-schlappe Herrentour für mich sein. 

Ich bin im Moment so dermaßen aus'm Tritt, dass ne SSP - Mittelgebirgsrunde keinen Spaß macht. Ich hab's probiert. Das Thema hab' ich jedes Jahr um diese Zeit. Geht bald wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Oktober 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Dazu bin ich im Moment einfach zu schlapp. ich bin seit Ende August mal grad 8 Stunden gefahren und Fang grad wieder an...
> 
> .


 
die 8h hab ich auch grad so geschafft


----------



## Madeba (21. Oktober 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> ... Alt-Herren-Tour.


mit dem Spruch hat mich mein ehemaliger Boss mal aufs Mopped gelockt 
mit dem fahre ich nie wieder, für soviel Lebensverneinung bin ich noch nicht alt genug !


----------



## Madeba (21. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die 8h hab ich auch grad so geschafft



dann können wir uns mal wieder zusammen in den Wald trauen, das riecht nach Waffengleichheit


----------



## exto (21. Oktober 2011)

Dann setzt euch doch beide in den Zug und kommt am Sonntag rüber. Wir könnten auch in Haste starten. Es soll Ostwind geben. Das wär dann mal richtig chillig


----------



## Bergamounter (21. Oktober 2011)

@ softie & schaumi, bin am Samstag wieder mit meiner Süssen unterwegs, geplant ist Sectionstraining auf Barbie und abschliessend Farnweg.Werden wohl so ab 12-13 Uhr da sein. Gerne auch genauere Absprache per PN

@softie -> wie hat dir denn Rakete letztens gefallen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die NDZ sollte es seit 2009 eigentlich besser wissen:



so sieht Hoermchen also aufm Fahrrad aus... 



Skyjet schrieb:


> Wollen am So im Deister fahren; komm doch da mit hin



Sonntag Deister ist gut. WK oder Spochtplatz? 1100?


----------



## Softie (21. Oktober 2011)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> @ softie & schaumi, bin am Samstag wieder mit meiner Süssen unterwegs, geplant ist Sectionstraining auf Barbie und abschliessend Farnweg.Werden wohl so ab 12-13 Uhr da sein. Gerne auch genauere Absprache per PN
> 
> @softie -> wie hat dir denn Rakete letztens gefallen?



Klingt gut, wo wollt ihr denn starten? Sektions-/Techniktraining wär genau was ich brauche 

Die Rakete hat schon ziemlich Spaß gemacht. Bis auf das Geschiebe und meinen einen Abflug hats mir sogar besser gefallen als Braunlage.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (21. Oktober 2011)

Bin morgen auch ab 11/12 Uhr mit einem Kumpel unterwegs.

Ab Wennigsen...


----------



## schaumi (21. Oktober 2011)

Softie schrieb:


> Klingt gut, wo wollt ihr denn starten? Sektions-/Techniktraining wär genau was ich brauche
> 
> Die Rakete hat schon ziemlich Spaß gemacht. Bis auf das Geschiebe und meinen einen Abflug hats mir sogar besser gefallen als Braunlage.


 

Hallo,

hatte ja bereits mit Euch Kontakt aufgenommen. Schließe mich Eurer netten Runde somit an.

Wenn möglich, würde ich einen Start ab ca. 12:30 bis 13:00 Uhr bevorzugen. *Schönes Wetter mit Sonne bringe ich wie immer mit (klappt zumindest meistens...)*

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## r0ckZ0r (21. Oktober 2011)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch ab 11/12 Uhr mit einem Kumpel unterwegs.
> 
> Ab Wennigsen...



Kommando zurück, wir starten gegen 11 Uhr mit 2-3 Abfahrten auf der Rakete!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreiundvierzig (21. Oktober 2011)

So, aus Braunlage zurück.. was ein Spaß - nicht!

Erste Abfahrt: der erste Übersteiger in der ersten Minute. Was ein irrer Flug meines Freundes. 
Keine 3 Minuten später...
BADABAM! ich fliege übern Lenker, rolle mich ab, falle allerdings 0,5m tief, wordurch ich unsanft mit meiner Schulter den Boden küsse. 
Fazit: Aua &' ein Platten. Kaum schiebe ich runter nimmt mein Freund die Steilwand.. von wegen! 
Er fährt an, der Reifen ist drauf, rutscht sofort wieder runter und von der ehem. schräglage sieht man nichts mehr! ( Von \ - Lage zu | und dann / )
Runter zur Gondel, flicken, Zeit verlieren.

Zweite Abfahrt: Mein Freund scheitert mit seinem Hardtail an den Wurzeln des Northshore Track, nach dem "Jump in/out", überschlag.

Dritte Abfahrt: Northshore Track mit gutem Tempo bergab gefahren, dann kam die kurze, schnelle Steilkurve. Alles noch gut! Ich denke mir, dass ich sie besser nehme, sonst schaffe ich die Kurve nicht (in meinen Träumen).
Ich nehme die Kurve, merke, dass es mich nach außen drängt und die Pedale bleibt in einer der rillen der Bretter hängen. Fahrrad wird abrupt angehalten, den Schwung nahm mein Körper beim Abfliegen mit. 
Fazit: Im hohen Bogen flog ich (mal wieder) von Rad und landete ein zweites Mal unsanft auf der Schulter, außerdem ne schöne Schramme am Knöchel zugezogen. 

Vierte Abfahrt: Mein Freund fährt ganz normal und nicht schlecht die "Sprunglinie", kommt sogar am Ende echt gut an.. rollt den Berg hinab und hört nur "PFFFFFFFT".. Reifen platt.

Fünfte Abfahrt: *Yaaay* Sind mal Heile unten angekommen, bis auf die leicht geschüttelten - nicht gerührten - Handgelenke ist alles ok.

Sechste Abfahrt: Es ist kalt geworden, die Hände halten die Schläge der Wurzeln, Steine &' Kuhlen ect. nicht mehr aus. Wir wollen nur noch runter.

Das war mein Ausflug in den Bikepark Braunlage. 
Nochmal muss ich mir das nicht antun.. :O
Da fand ich Winterberg damals besser!
MfG


----------



## schaumi (21. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem Erlebnis kannste doch froh sein, dass Ihr noch aus eigenen Kräften nach Hause fahren konntet.

Großen Respekt, nach gefühlten 100 Stürzen immer wieder aufzustehen und weiter zu fahren...tooooolllllll.

Kurze Frage noch...Bikes noch ganz??????

Ronny


----------



## Dreiundvierzig (21. Oktober 2011)

Im Großen und Ganzen schon..

Jeder von uns hatte hinten einen Platten.
Mein Kumpel hat sich die Vordere Achse halb kaputt gerattert. (Müsste mal ausgetauscht werden) 
..und komischerweise hat sich sein Sattel selbstständig gemacht und wollte wohl abhauen, 
denn die Schrauben haben sich gelöst & der Sattel wollte des Hinterns nicht mehr würdig sein..

Bei mir dagegen muss ich mit zich neuen Kratzern leben und die Plastik-Schutzscheibe hinten an der Ritzel Kassette (zum Schutz vom herausspringen der Kette) 
musste dran glauben und abgeknipst werden, da sie sich verkantet hatte...


----------



## Softie (21. Oktober 2011)

Da leider immernoch kein Treffpunkt klar ist, werd ich - wenn nichts gegensätzliches mehr vorgeschlagen wird - einfach so gegen 12 in Kirchdorf am Bahnhof sein.


----------



## schaumi (21. Oktober 2011)

@softie: scheint so, dass bergamounter wohl eine Party feiert und deshalb nicht onine ist. warte doch bitte bis Morgen Vormittag noch ab. Wenn er sich bis dahin nicht gemeldet hat, werde ich auch in Kirchdorf sein. Ist es von Bahnhof weit bis in den Deister? Gruss Ronny


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Oktober 2011)

deisteranzeiger 21/10/11


----------



## Softie (21. Oktober 2011)

Na klar, ich schau Morgen noch mal rein. Von Kirchdorf ist es nicht sehr weit in den Deister. Wär aber besser, wenn wir noch jemanden dabei hätten, der den Weg kennt ;D


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2011)

Der Satz mit den Landesforsten und abbauen usw gefällt mir aber gar nicht.


----------



## bassboolette (21. Oktober 2011)

und die zum Teil sehr gefährlichen Strecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (21. Oktober 2011)

@ softie noch weis ich auch nichts genaues ich rufe dich morgen vormittag an nummer hab ich jetzt ja


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Oktober 2011)

was ist den an den strecken gefährlich??? gefährlich sind die, die strecken mutwillig zerstören oder äste und andere dinge in den weg legen!!!!


----------



## Torben. (22. Oktober 2011)

wenn ich diesen satz schon lese : das downhilfahren ist dann nur noch auf den vertraglich vereinbarten strecken möglich.

Bassboolette was hast du dem denn erzählt


----------



## Torben. (22. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Worte


----------



## Bergamounter (22. Oktober 2011)

OK der ist ma weit, Landung sieht sehr reservetechnisch(Sicher) gebaut aus.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (22. Oktober 2011)

sieht gut aus. wo ist denn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (22. Oktober 2011)

Gut geschnitten Torben, nur der Speed kommt nicht so rüber....


----------



## bassboolette (22. Oktober 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> wenn ich diesen satz schon lese : das downhilfahren ist dann nur noch auf den vertraglich vereinbarten strecken möglich.
> 
> Bassboolette was hast du dem denn erzählt



das zumindest nicht. lediglich die dinge, die bei der vereinsgründung geschehen sind, alles andere sind versatzstücke aus alten artikeln, die genauso falsch waren. mittlerweile sind die infos ja auch schon durch zahlreiche schreiberlings-hirne gegangen und wie bei der stillen post bei der fünften oder sechsten zeitung gelandet. aber geduld! wir werden das schon noch abschließend richtig stellen!


----------



## stefan64 (22. Oktober 2011)

Fährt die Frühschicht morgen noch nach dem Sommerfahrplan?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> Ohne Worte



Ja?


----------



## matzinski (22. Oktober 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Fährt die Frühschicht morgen noch nach dem Sommerfahrplan?



Ich muß morgen leider passen. Ich bin nicht dabei.


----------



## Torben. (22. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (22. Oktober 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich muß morgen leider passen. Ich bin nicht dabei.


ich auch, die Anreise ist mir zu weit ... das schaffe ich nicht bis 8:30h


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Oktober 2011)

wer ist morgen unterwegs? ich würde gern um 1100 vom WK starten und das Grab rocken


----------



## gloshabigur (22. Oktober 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Fährt die Frühschicht morgen noch nach dem Sommerfahrplan?



Bin auch raus für morgen.


----------



## taifun (22. Oktober 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ja?



Du bist damit nicht gemeint.... Da geht nicht mit Dir....!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (22. Oktober 2011)

nicht vor 12 am WK...


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Oktober 2011)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> ich auch, die Anreise ist mir zu weit ... das schaffe ich nicht bis 8:30h



sag ich doch schon immer


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Du bist damit nicht gemeint.... Da geht nicht mit Dir....!



Schon klar... war nur so verlockend!


----------



## Torben. (22. Oktober 2011)

@ homer 
ich bin ab 12 auf dem grabweg film foto sektionstraining und verschönern


----------



## Bergamounter (23. Oktober 2011)

auch da sein werden


----------



## r0ckZ0r (23. Oktober 2011)

Halb 12 erneut auf der Rakete, später ebenfalls auf dem Grabweg.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich bleib doch im Westen. Fahre jetzt zum spochtplatz Basche 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2011)

Jemand Lust auf ne schicke Tour zum Saisonabschluss? Der Surfjunk und ich wollen am 05./06.11. zwei Tage die Herrmannshöhen unsicher machen. 

Marsberg - Bielefeld (Löhne/B.O.) mit einer Übernachtung (nicht im Freien ). Ungefähr 125 km overall und gaanz gemütlich...


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Oktober 2011)

Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das der DH-Gott gestern mal wieder seinen Blutzoll auf der Rakete eingefordert hat.
Alles Gute und schnelle Genesung an die beiden Herren, die sich ihre Schultern zerlegt haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (24. Oktober 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, das der DH-Gott gestern mal wieder seinen Blutzoll auf der Rakete eingefordert hat.
> Alles Gute und schnelle Genesung an die beiden Herren, die sich ihre Schultern zerlegt haben!



Gar nicht mitbekommen gestern...
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5OVkWJdhZw"]Progression im Deister 2011      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. Oktober 2011)

Das Spektakel durfte ich mir gestern live ansehen. Sah echt genial aus.

Grundsätzlich hat sich auf der Rakete was getan.

Die neuen Elemente sehen echt genial aus. Und diese zu fahren macht noch mehr Laune.


----------



## Maikinat (24. Oktober 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Progression im Deister 2011      - YouTube



Bin ich heute mit nem Freund vorbeigefahren, sieht, vor allem für mich als Anfänger, echt heftig aus.
Respekt!

Mit wem aus dem Forum hab ich mich denn da vorhin unterhalten? 

Grüsse


----------



## bassboolette (24. Oktober 2011)

Ach, das ist alles computeranimiert! Von den Jungs kann doch keiner auch nur mit Stützrädern fahren! ;-)


----------



## r0ckZ0r (24. Oktober 2011)

Maikinat schrieb:


> Bin ich heute mit nem Freund vorbeigefahren, sieht, vor allem für mich als Anfänger, echt heftig aus.
> Respekt!
> 
> Mit wem aus dem Forum hab ich mich denn da vorhin unterhalten?
> ...



Gestern oder heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Oktober 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Revierförster Nüsser von den Niedersächsischen Landesforsten hat mich darüber informiert, das an 2 Stellen ab Morgen Bäume gefällt werden.
> Daher Vorsicht auf den Trails, das ist keine Trailzerstörungsaktion
> ...


 
Stand heute auch in der DLZ 
Danke dafür


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Oktober 2011)

Thema: 18 Uhr radeln.
Für wann kriegen wir eine Mehrheit?
Di oder Mi?

Die üblichen bitte melden


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Thema: 18 Uhr radeln.
> Für wann kriegen wir eine Mehrheit?
> Di oder Mi?
> 
> Die üblichen bitte melden




DI wie schon seit jahren


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Thema: 18 Uhr radeln.
> Für wann kriegen wir eine Mehrheit?
> Di oder Mi?
> 
> Die üblichen bitte melden



bin für mittwoch aber eher 18:30 muß momentan 11h arbeiten hütte bis unters dach voll :kotz:


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> bin für mittwoch aber eher 18:30 muß momentan 11h arbeiten hütte bis unters dach voll :kotz:



mittwoch geht garnicht . 
ist und bleibt mirkatag


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Oktober 2011)

dann kackt euch aus muß ich wissen weil ich dann alle sachen mit zur arbeit nehme und entsprechent früher aufstehen muß


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Oktober 2011)

Maikinat, das war wohl meiner Einer.
Viel Spaß in Hahnenklee!


----------



## chris2305 (25. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Thema: 18 Uhr radeln.
> Für wann kriegen wir eine Mehrheit?
> Di oder Mi?
> 
> Die üblichen bitte melden



Dienstags kann ich nicht. Diesen Mittwoch geht auch nicht.

Bleibt generell mal ruhig bei Dienstag, ich will alte Gewohnheiten nicht ändern.

Ausserdem gehe ich momentan eh nicht aufs Bike


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Oktober 2011)

Dienstag ist ok aber sooo früh Feierabend machen?? Ich könnte ab 1930 wk oder 1900 spb


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## bassboolette (25. Oktober 2011)

Nicht NDZ, sondern DLZ! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (25. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Thema: 18 Uhr radeln.
> Für wann kriegen wir eine Mehrheit?
> Di oder Mi?
> 
> Die üblichen bitte melden



zu den üblichen gehöre ich zwar nicht, aber DI 18 Uhr ist ok. Dann muß ich nicht nochmal extra los. Wenn ich erst zu Hause bin, fallen mir plötzlich ganz viele Ausreden ein


----------



## Maikinat (25. Oktober 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Maikinat, das war wohl meiner Einer.
> Viel Spaß in Hahnenklee!



Ah, cool. 

Ja, danke! War echt super dort.
Haben einiges neues gelernt und höhere Sprünge probiert, die ein ums andere mal schief gegangen sind - zum Glück ohne ernsthafte Folgen, lediglich Prellungen.
Was aber unser drängen nach Protectoren sehr gestärkt hat. 
Morgen gehts welche kaufen und am Donnerstag schon wieder in Harz mal Braunlage austesten. 

Grüße


----------



## Dreiundvierzig (25. Oktober 2011)

Dreiundvierzig schrieb:


> So, aus Braunlage zurück.. was ein Spaß - nicht!
> 
> Erste Abfahrt: der erste Übersteiger in der ersten Minute. Was ein irrer Flug meines Freundes.
> Keine 3 Minuten später...
> ...



*hust*
Viel Spaß in Braunlage 
Ich fand' es nicht wirklich toll, wie es sich aus dem Text vermuten lässt.
Dort solltest du auf jeden Fall Protektoren mitnehmen 
MfG


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Oktober 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Dienstag ist ok aber sooo früh Feierabend machen?? Ich könnte ab 1930 wk oder 1900 spb
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


 


Madeba schrieb:


> zu den üblichen gehöre ich zwar nicht, aber DI 18 Uhr ist ok. Dann muß ich nicht nochmal extra los. Wenn ich erst zu Hause bin, fallen mir plötzlich ganz viele Ausreden ein


 
Mist!
Wer fragt, muss auch die Antworten lesen.
Bin gestern weder zum lesen noch zu mradeln gekommen.

Ich werde heute so gegen 18 Uhr losfahren.

Sorry - ich gelobe Besserung


----------



## Quen (26. Oktober 2011)

Was ist denn nun mit einem festen Treffpunkt in Steinkrug irgendwann unter der Woche? Oder wo soll der Treffpunkt sein?


----------



## Madeba (26. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mist!
> Wer fragt, muss auch die Antworten lesen.
> Bin gestern weder zum lesen noch zum radeln gekommen...



ich hatte Deine Frage auch eher allgemein verstanden, nicht direkt für gestern. Für gestern hätte ich auch eine sehr gute Ausrede gehabt


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Oktober 2011)

ich wär für dienstag und treffpunkt 18:30 taternpfahl. ihr könnt dann um 18:00 am steinkrug loslegen ,ich um 18:00 in springe


----------



## Quen (26. Oktober 2011)

Könnte ich mich mit anfreunden.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin Dienstags immer erst 17:40 zuhause.
Geht auch 18:15 Steinkrug und dann 18:35 Taternpfahl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (26. Oktober 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich bin Dienstags immer erst 17:40 zuhause.
> Geht auch 18:15 Steinkrug und dann 18:35 Taternpfahl?


Für mich selbstverständlich i.O.

Roudy, was haeltst du von einer Runde morgen? Ganz locker! Hast du Zeit?


----------



## mason89 (27. Oktober 2011)

Falls jemand Interesse an einem sehr schÃ¶nen individuell gestalteten Specialized Big Hit hat, so kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Der Rahmen ist in einem knalligen gelb und wurde erst kÃ¼rzlich lackiert, sowie mit diversen Neuteilen ausgestattet (Boxxer,e13 LG1,Saint Gruppe,Raceface Lenker, etc.).Insgesamt habe ich knapp 3000â¬ reingesteckt. Ich habe es mit viel Herzblut erst kÃ¼rzlich fertiggestellt, darf es aber seit meinem Unfall nicht mehr fahren. FÃ¼r 2500â¬ wÃ¼rde ich es schweren Herzens weggeben. Fotos kann ich bei Bedarf machen. Ansonsten wÃ¼rde ich sagen, wer wirklich Interesse hat kann es sich in Bad MÃ¼nder ansehen.

PS: Ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen es zu fahren, es befindet sich also zu 90% in einem neuen Zustand. Eine detaillierte Teileliste findet ihr im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Oktober 2011)

Wieso darfst du es nicht mehr fahren? Du wirst doch wieder gesund, oder gibt es da Probleme?
Das Rad wird doch nicht schlecht, wenn es ein paar Monate rumsteht.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Oktober 2011)

Es ist zwar erst Donnerstag,

ich frage aber trotzdem schon mal nach: Ist irgendwer am Wochenende unterwegs ?
Wollte gerne mal neue Trails im Bereich unterhalb der Laube fahren. Wann ist mir egal. Samstag oder Sonntag je nach Laune.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (27. Oktober 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Es ist zwar erst Donnerstag,
> 
> ich frage aber trotzdem schon mal nach: Ist irgendwer am Wochenende unterwegs ?
> Wollte gerne mal neue Trails im Bereich unterhalb der Laube fahren. Wann ist mir egal. Samstag oder Sonntag je nach Laune.



Samstag, sowie Sonntag ab. ca. 11 Uhr.

Zumindest am Samstagtag wird aber eher die Rakete gefahren. (Sektionstraining)


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Oktober 2011)

Gegen Rakete hätte ich auch nix einzuwenden. Letzten Sonntag habe ich da meinen Tag verbracht.

Mal schaun, wer noch so fährt. Danke schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mason89 (27. Oktober 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wieso darfst du es nicht mehr fahren? Du wirst doch wieder gesund, oder gibt es da Probleme?
> Das Rad wird doch nicht schlecht, wenn es ein paar Monate rumsteht.



Weil ich mir am rechten Handgelenk den Knorpel zerstört habe und das Gelenk daher nicht mehr stark belasten darf...


Ich habe übrigens Bilder vom Bike hochgeladen. Wenn auch nicht sehr schöne. Sorry dafür.


----------



## Maikinat (27. Oktober 2011)

War heute nicht in Braunlage. 
Hab gestern noch gelesen, dass dort Protektoren Pflicht sind. Haben aber alle keine, abgesehen davon, weiß ich auch gar nicht, was ich mir kaufen soll. Gibt einfach so viel und will im Sommer nicht vollkommen am schwitzen sein.
Ist im Prinzip auch so ein Shirt mit eingebauten Protektoren sinnvoll?
Die wären ja nun nicht so warm und ich hätte Rücken, Brust und Schultern mit Protektoren versehen, die aber wohl lange nich so effektiv sind.

Bringen die denn überhaupt was? Hat da wer Erfahrung?

Sowas in der Richtung:

http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/protektoren/hammer-jacket-schwarz-kl/228114.html
http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/pr...ore-saver-vest-schwarz-youth-2011/246527.html

Und mag mir eventuell jemand Tipps für Trails geben, die ich noch nicht kenne?
Momentan fahr ich größtenteils rund um den Grabweg, Ü30 und Rakete.
Darüberhinaus kenn ich noch nen Trail der auf dem Weg vom Annaturm Richtung Wasserräder beginnt und sich einmal komplett bis zum Ende des Grabweges zieht.

Wo ist beispielsweise der Ladies Only?
Den hab ich heute wie blöd gesucht und nicht gefunden.

Freue mich auf Antworten.

Grüße
Maikinat


----------



## njoerd (27. Oktober 2011)

Maikinat schrieb:


> War heute nicht in Braunlage.
> Hab gestern noch gelesen, dass dort Protektoren Pflicht sind.



War einmal in Braunlage mit Integralhelm und Knieschoner und das andere mal noch zusätlich mit Ellenbogenschonern und Nackenstütze.
Man sieht da aber auch CC und Endurorider, die nur mit einem MTB Helm fahren.


----------



## mh320i (27. Oktober 2011)

Richtig, da kontolliert niemand. War auch nur mit Knieschoner und FF da.
Auch wenn s natürlich nicht empfohlen wird...


----------



## Hagen3000 (27. Oktober 2011)

Insbesondere trägt man Protektoren natürlich nur weil sie a) vollkommen sinnlos und b) ausschließlich weil sie in Bikeparks vorgeschrieben sind 

Richtig coole Freerider stürzen natürlich nie und fahren prinzipiell nur nackt bzw. an kühleren Tagen lediglich mit einer Troy Lee-Socke über dem Gemächt.


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Oktober 2011)

ach warst du das der letzten sonntag nackisch das barbygrab runter ist


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Oktober 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ach warst du das der letzten sonntag nackisch das barbygrab runter ist



klar, alles andere wäre mir definitiv zu uncool.


----------



## Hannoveraner (28. Oktober 2011)

moin,
ich wollte samstag und sonntag in deister. ist der ladies only wieder befahrbar?


----------



## tweetygogo (28. Oktober 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> moin,
> ich wollte samstag und sonntag in deister. ist der ladies only wieder befahrbar?



Fahrbar ja, aber zum Springen nicht


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Oktober 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Fahrbar ja, aber zum Springen nicht



jup, zumindest der Double/Drop in der Mitte ist weiterhin komplett zerlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (28. Oktober 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Fahrbar ja, aber zum Springen nicht



dachte es werden auf dem ladies waldarbeiten durchgeführt?


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Oktober 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> dachte es werden auf dem ladies waldarbeiten durchgeführt?



war wohl vor drei Wochen mal was oder so. Habe ich aber nix von mitbekommen.


----------



## Maikinat (28. Oktober 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Insbesondere trägt man Protektoren natürlich nur weil sie a) vollkommen sinnlos und b) ausschließlich weil sie in Bikeparks vorgeschrieben sind
> 
> Richtig coole Freerider stürzen natürlich nie und fahren prinzipiell nur nackt bzw. an kühleren Tagen lediglich mit einer Troy Lee-Socke über dem Gemächt.



Also wenn das jetzt ne Stichelei gegen mich sein soll, dann ist es etwas unpassend, weil ich bisher nur an Sprüngen vorbei gefahren bin und mir jetzt was zulegen will.
Zumal ich auch eher der Tourenfahrer/All-Mountain denn Freerider oder Downhiller bin.^^

Naja, wie dem auch sei, wollte das nur kurz erklären.

Macht denn eines von dem von mir vorgeschlagenen Protektoren sinn?

Grüße


----------



## Hagen3000 (28. Oktober 2011)

Maikinat schrieb:


> Also wenn das jetzt ne Stichelei gegen mich sein soll, dann ist es etwas unpassend, weil ich bisher nur an Sprüngen vorbei gefahren bin und mir jetzt was zulegen will.
> Zumal ich auch eher der Tourenfahrer/All-Mountain denn Freerider oder Downhiller bin.^^
> 
> Naja, wie dem auch sei, wollte das nur kurz erklären.
> ...



Sollte keinesfalls gegen dich persönlich gehen. Hatte nur so herausgelesen, dass du dich grundsätzlich fragst, ob Protektoren Sinn machen was mich dann schließlich zu meinem (offensichtlich) ironischen Kommentar verleitete  

Edith sagt: Roudy hat es so schön auf den Punkt gebracht, dass ich meine Mittagspause gerade vollkommen umsonst mit der Schwallerei meins ursprünglichen Posts verschwendet habe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Oktober 2011)

Maikinat schrieb:


> Also wenn das jetzt ne Stichelei gegen mich sein soll, dann ist es etwas unpassend, weil ich bisher nur an Sprüngen vorbei gefahren bin und mir jetzt was zulegen will.
> Zumal ich auch eher der Tourenfahrer/All-Mountain denn Freerider oder Downhiller bin.
> Naja, wie dem auch sei, wollte das nur kurz erklären.
> Macht denn eines von dem von mir vorgeschlagenen Protektoren sinn?
> Grüße


 
Hi,

etwas sachlicher zusammengefasst: Wenn ich wie du "nur" AM fahren will, also bereit bin Sprünge die ich nicht 100% kann zu umfahren, auch mal bremse wenn ich unsicher bin und Sachen auslasse, die mir nicht passen. Dann reichen meist Knieschützer, Rucksack und ein guter Helm.
Ob Fullface oder nicht hängt vom Risiko der Strecke und deiner Bereitschaft dazu ab.

Im Park als Laie = immer "ja" zu FF und komplettem Schutz.
661 Jacket, Knieschützer oder RaceFace Schienbein-Knieschützer sind neben eim passenden FF ausreichend.
Zuhause "nur" wenn du neues probieren willst, Stürze in Kauf nimmst aber dein Körper dir ohne Narben gut gefällt.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Softie (29. Oktober 2011)

Sonntag ~12:00 Uhr Grabweg, wer ist dabei?


----------



## mason89 (29. Oktober 2011)

So ich habe das Rad nochmal mit vernünftigen Bildern etc. reingestellt. Wer jemanden in der Umgebung kennt oder selbst auf der Suche ist, kann ja mal ein Auge drauf werfen.


----------



## Bergamounter (29. Oktober 2011)

Softie schrieb:


> Sonntag ~12:00 Uhr Grabweg, wer ist dabei?



Bin heute aufm Grab, morgen kann ich nicht. Schulter wieder OK?


----------



## Softie (29. Oktober 2011)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> Bin heute aufm Grab, morgen kann ich nicht. Schulter wieder OK?


Der Schulter gings am nächsten Tag schon wieder ganz gut und nach 2 Tagen wars komplett weg =)
Mein Tagesziel für Morgen ist aber mich mal nicht aufs Maul zu legen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (29. Oktober 2011)

Softie schrieb:


> Mein Tagesziel für Morgen ist aber mich mal nicht aufs Maul zu legen...



Kenn ich irgendwoher . Hab mich heute 3 mal langgelegt


----------



## r0ckZ0r (29. Oktober 2011)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Kenn ich irgendwoher . Hab mich heute 3 mal langgelegt



Willkommen im Club, aber Rippenprellungen kenne ich ja schon.


----------



## matzinski (29. Oktober 2011)

Frühschicht ist morgen noch mal nach Sommerfahrplan (Achtung: aber nach Winterzeit )

...also BB 8:30 GMT+1 Winterzeit


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (29. Oktober 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...also BB 8:30 GMT+1 Winterzeit


dabei ... von Hemmingen ...


----------



## gloshabigur (29. Oktober 2011)

Dabei.


----------



## stefan64 (29. Oktober 2011)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (30. Oktober 2011)

Blaue Reebok-Tasche auf dem Parkplatz des Sportplatzes Basche gefunden.

Inhalt deutet auf einen Biker hin 

Wem diese Tasche gehört, per PM bei mir melden.


----------



## Zonerider (30. Oktober 2011)

Hammer Nachmittag auf *wirfliegenzummondmitschub* Weg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Oktober 2011)

Grüße vom Deister-Außenposten am Ochsenkopf:


----------



## Dease (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey Samy, dachte schon Du hast Dein Bike wg. der ganzen Studentenpartys an den Nagel gehängt.
Und schon die CC´ler aufgemischt?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Oktober 2011)

Ja diese Doppelbelastung...  Vom Studieren an sich ganz zu schweigen...

Naja ich musste den Jungs von der Unisportgruppe MTB mal zeigen, wie man in Hannover Fahrrad fährt  Aber sonst alle ganz nett hier


----------



## Dease (30. Oktober 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ja diese Doppelbelastung...  Vom Studieren an sich ganz zu schweigen...
> 
> Naja ich musste den Jungs von der Unisportgruppe MTB mal zeigen, wie man in Hannover Fahrrad fährt  Aber sonst alle ganz nett hier



Stellt man immer wieder fest, dass man im Deister ganz passabel Radln lernt

Nicht, dass Du dort alles verlernst

Zur Not müssen wir in den Semesterferien halt ein wenig Fahrtechniktraining mit Dir machen, wenn Du mal in den Norden zu Besuch kommst


----------



## G0NZ0 (31. Oktober 2011)

Ist jemand diese Woche tagsüber am biken? 

Man muß nochmal die letzten schönen Tage genießen


----------



## Hagen3000 (31. Oktober 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Grüße vom Deister-Außenposten am Ochsenkopf:



Jau, geilo. Sobald schneefrei ist im Frühjahr kommen wir rum  

Bis demnächst, und sauf nicht soviel


----------



## Hitzi (31. Oktober 2011)

Man ist auf alle Fälle nicht allein....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8876021&postcount=5659

Und es wurde der elgante Weg über einen bestehenden Verein gewählt


----------



## Phil81 (31. Oktober 2011)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Ist jemand diese Woche tagsüber am biken?
> 
> Man muß nochmal die letzten schönen Tage genießen



Mittwoch 

Kann dich ab Mittag einsammeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. November 2011)

*Tata!*
*Unser Feuerwehrmann hat heute Geburtstag.*
*Glückwunsch Firefighter  *


----------



## Power-Valve (1. November 2011)

Tata!

Happy B-Day Flo!


----------



## Hagen3000 (1. November 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Tata!
> 
> Happy B-Day Flo!



Alles Gute auch von mir Herr Kruse


----------



## taifun (1. November 2011)

Happy Kadaver....alles Gute zu Geburtstag Flo.Lass dich reich beschenken


----------



## Hitzi (1. November 2011)

Häbbie Börsdei... FF


----------



## stefan64 (1. November 2011)

* Flo*


----------



## heyho (1. November 2011)

@FF: alles gute!


----------



## Ladys-MTB (1. November 2011)

Hi Flo, alles, alles Liebe und Gute zum Gebuuuuurtstaaaaaag! 


hier dein persönlicher Geburtstagssong:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wz27kG5Trg&feature=player_embedded"]Happy Birthday - 3D Astronaut Birthday Party      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hab einen schöne Tag....


----------



## firefighter76 (1. November 2011)

Danke Danke mädels für eure glühstrümpfe bis demnächst im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (1. November 2011)

UNBEDINGT JASPER  LESEN 

Ist auf der 1. Seite 
Jasper Jauch im IBC-Interview über den BDR, Sponsoren und das Bike-Mekka Hannover 11


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=551359&highlight=deister

und DAS VIDEO ANSEHEN!!!!!!


----------



## Hitzi (2. November 2011)

Sehr cool!


----------



## Hitzi (3. November 2011)

Neues Team ist am Start... sie WP-Forum


----------



## ohneworte (3. November 2011)

Maikinat schrieb:


> War heute nicht in Braunlage.
> Hab gestern noch gelesen, dass dort Protektoren Pflicht sind. Haben aber alle keine, abgesehen davon, weiß ich auch gar nicht, was ich mir kaufen soll. Gibt einfach so viel und will im Sommer nicht vollkommen am schwitzen sein.
> Ist im Prinzip auch so ein Shirt mit eingebauten Protektoren sinnvoll?
> Die wären ja nun nicht so warm und ich hätte Rücken, Brust und Schultern mit Protektoren versehen, die aber wohl lange nich so effektiv sind.
> ...



Protektoren und Helm kann man dort auch leihen!


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. November 2011)

moin alle zusammen.
ich komme am Wochenende nach Springe 
Wie sieht es denn zur Zeit aus, viele Sperrungen oder ähnliches im Deister?
Freu mich schon, Wetter soll ja trocken bleiben.
Grüße, Charles

PS: Am Sa ist eoft in Hannover (www.eoft.eu), wen es interessiert.


----------



## Zonerider (3. November 2011)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> Am Sa ist eoft in Hannover (www.eoft.eu)



Hast du Infos wo genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (3. November 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Hast du Infos wo genau?



Theater am Aegi, 17h und 20.30h


----------



## Torben. (3. November 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Theater am Aegi, 17h und 20.30h



wenn es noch karten gibt ... ich hab schon welche 

dabei hab ich nichtmal n trailer gesehn :-D


----------



## janisj (4. November 2011)

Ist jemand Sa oder So trailmäßig im Deister unterwegs? Wollte mich anschließen.
j (bin zu faul alleine zu fahren)


----------



## tweetygogo (4. November 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Ist jemand Sa oder So trailmäßig im Deister unterwegs? Wollte mich anschließen.
> j (bin zu faul alleine zu fahren)



Sonntag ab 10uhr Rakete


----------



## taxifolia (4. November 2011)

.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (4. November 2011)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Sonntag ab 10uhr Rakete



Same here.

Samstag wohl ab 11-12 Uhr.


----------



## lakekeman (4. November 2011)

janisj schrieb:


> Ist jemand Sa oder So trailmäßig im Deister unterwegs? Wollte mich anschließen.
> j (bin zu faul alleine zu fahren)



Sind Samstag gegen 11 am Sportplatz für ne gemächliche Endurorunde. Lukas ist auch am Start, pimpen vorher noch ein bischen sein Bike. Also falls du Lust hast sag bescheid


----------



## sundancer (5. November 2011)

Bin Sonntag gegen elf auch im Bereich Rakete unterwegs (weißes Alutech Pudel FR)


----------



## feldbirne (5. November 2011)

bin heute auch gegen 11oo uhr auf der rakete unten. vllt trifft man sich ja..


----------



## MrLock (5. November 2011)

Moin,

sind morgen um 1000 Uhr am Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass.
Planen ne Endurorunde mit ca 1000hm. Sind bisher zu dritt...

Gruss
Kay


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe23 (5. November 2011)

Wurd wahrscheinlich schon oft gepostet, aber das Thema ist zu lang, um alles zu lesen.

Ich wollte wissen, wo im Deister die Trails sind. Ich war noch nie dort. 
Und wie reisst ihr aus Hannover an? 

Gruss Stefan.


----------



## Scott-y (5. November 2011)

Die offiziellen Trails sind es noch nicht. Die Inoffiziellen... bleiben es auch. Wenn du sie kennen lernen willst, schließe dich jemenden an. Es wird keinerabgewiesen. Zum Deister gibt es zwei gern genommene Anreisemöglichkeiten. Waltkater= mit der S-Bahn nach Wennigsen zum Parkplatz ,,Am Waltkater" oder Barsinghausen oberhalb vom Sportplatz der Ludwig Jahn Straße


----------



## gloshabigur (5. November 2011)

Frühschicht?
08:30? Noch isses ja hell!


----------



## stefan64 (5. November 2011)

yep


----------



## matzinski (5. November 2011)

Ich bin morgen nicht dabei. Ich muss morgen endlich Kiten lernen - heute hat's noch nicht geklappt. 

aber a....kalt war's


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. November 2011)

Sonntag 1100 Rakete hört sich gut an. Bin um 1100 am spochtplatz Basche 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. November 2011)

Oh man was für eine Suppe im Deister...

der Nebel hätte auch ruhig weniger sein können.

Dafür noch mit ein paar Leuten aus Nürnberg Rakete gefahren. War geil.
Mal eine Frage an die Experten:

Mir wurde von einem Wanderer gesagt, dass der Untere Teil vom Grabweg dicht gemacht werden soll. Kam mir etwas Spanisch vor.

Ist da was dran ?


----------



## firefighter76 (6. November 2011)

wers glaubt wird ...


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. November 2011)

Glauben tue ich es nicht...

Ich glaube es erst wenn ich es sehe..deswegen werde ich den Grabweg so lange fahren, bis es wirklich so ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. November 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Oh man was für eine Suppe im Deister...
> 
> der Nebel hätte auch ruhig weniger sein können.
> 
> ...



Wenn dir ein spanischer Wanderer auf der Rakete was über den Grabweg erzählt so kann das alles bedeuten...oder auch nix.

Was mag "dicht" bedeuten?
Was heißt das auf spanisch?
Auf keinen Fall Sperrung mit allem pipapo und Zaun.

=> lächeln - radfahren 
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. November 2011)

@roudy:

Da ich kein Spanisch kann, kann ich dir nicht sagen was "dicht" auf Spanisch heißen soll ^^

Mir ist das auch völlig egal, was die mir sagen. Ich war halt nur total irritiert. Ich stand am Ausgang vom Grabweg. Er kam mit seinem Hund vorbei und fragte mich, ob ich den Grabweg gefahren wäre, und beendete das ganze mit:" Der Teil soll "wohl bald" dicht gemacht werden".

Mehr nicht. Ich habe aber weiterhin meinen Spaß ^^.

=> lächeln - radfahren. Genau das werde ich tun.


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. November 2011)

Das War doch bestimmt nur ein aufmerksamer Zeitungleser, der gelesen hat das alle "nicht legalisierten" Trails vom Forstamt niedergewaltzt werden...
Wers glaubt.

Mich hat vor einigen Tagen an gleicher Stelle (Ausgang Grabweg) ein älteres Wandererehepaar darauf angesprochen wie toll sie unser Hobby fänden. Und das man sich nur nicht von den bösen Förstern unterkriegen lassen soll die alles kaputt machen... 
Hatte erst eine andere Aussae erwartet, als sie mir fasst vors Rad gesprungen sind...


----------



## Xtrashocker (7. November 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Ich habe am Samstag meinen geliebten MP3 Player verloren...

Sicherlich bei Trails aus der Tasche gefallen. Wo genau das passiert ist, kann ich nicht mehr sagen. In Frage würde Teerweg, Ü30, Klotrail, Schiebedach kommen. ( ich hoffe ich habe keinen vergessen)

Es ist handelt sich um einen Sansa Clip+ in schwarz.

Wäre toll wenn ihn jemand gefunden hat.

Danke...


----------



## Zonerider (7. November 2011)

Grad von Rakete zurück. Nebel mit Sichtweite unter 100m, nass und rutschig.
Im 3. Teil, nach der Laube ... vor der 2er Kombi das Gap in Richtung langem
Anlieger nach Rechts, ist zerstört wurden.

@Xtrashocker - auf Rakete nix gefunden (Trail Richtung Basche, Spochtplatz)


----------



## r0ckZ0r (7. November 2011)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Im 3. Teil, nach der Laube ... vor der 2er Kombi das Gap in Richtung langem
> Anlieger nach Rechts, ist zerstört wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (7. November 2011)

Sehr seltsam das mit der Rakete.

Gestern als ich gegen 17.00 Uhr von der Rakete weg bin, war noch alles picko und bello.

Mal wieder eine Nacht und Nebelaktion.

So ein Dreck....


----------



## Downhillfaller (8. November 2011)

Hat heute nicht das Urgestein Schappi Geburtstag ?
Alles Gute Carsten !!! Wenn ich mich irre, trotzdem alles Gute ;-)


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2011)

nee, stimmt schon . 
sein b-day ist heute 

ALSO LIEBER SCHAPPI :


HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUM GEBURTSTAG


----------



## matzinski (8. November 2011)

Wie, was, heute ist Präsi - Geburtstag?

...na denn, alle Gute Schappi


----------



## tweetygogo (8. November 2011)

Alles gute auch von mir!!!


----------



## Barbie SHG (8. November 2011)

Gratulation Schappi. Alles Gute.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. November 2011)

herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag mein großer Vorsitzender


----------



## H/WF-Honk (8. November 2011)

Feliz cumpleaños, el presidente!


----------



## Power-Valve (8. November 2011)

vom Uwe auch! 

*Happy B-Day Schappi!*


----------



## Scott-y (8. November 2011)

Lobet den Herrn!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (8. November 2011)

Vielen Vielen dank für die Geburtstagswünsche, bin heute so zu mit Arbeit, daß ich erst jetzt dazu komme hier reinzuschauen.

Ich werde heute Abend einen für euch mittrinken.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. November 2011)

Prost!
Und auch von der Kasse herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Gruß Roudy


----------



## Power-Valve (8. November 2011)

Den haben wir letztens im Wald getroffen...
Radfahren im Deister:
Teil 1
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9WW3QHCeDI"]Radsport im Deister - eine filmische Inszenierung Teil 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]
Teil 2
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbWociz2LR0"]Radsport im Deister - eine filmische Inszenierung Teil 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 1Tintin (8. November 2011)

Hey Schappi,
alles jute mien Jung
mach dir nen schönen Tach.


----------



## zoomie (8. November 2011)

Schappi - herzlichen Glückwunsch, viele Geschenke und wann sehen wir uns im Wald?


----------



## exto (8. November 2011)

Heh Präsi!

Viele Glückwünsche auch von der Opposition!!!


----------



## NightWing77 (8. November 2011)

Moin Schappi

auch von mir alles alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## matzinski (8. November 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Den haben wir letztens im Wald getroffen...
> Radfahren im Deister:
> Teil 1
> Radsport im Deister - eine filmische Inszenierung Teil 1      - YouTube
> ...



sehr cooler Film


----------



## taifun (8. November 2011)

Auch von mir aus Brno

*ALLES JUTE SCHAPPI*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (8. November 2011)

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch ans Geburtstagskind


----------



## Hitzi (8. November 2011)

Häbbie Börsdei - Schappi!


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Auch von mir aus Brno
> 
> *ALLES JUTE SCHAPPI*



Und er macht schon wieder Urlaub, diesmal bei den Tschechen!

Ansonsten auch von mir die Herzlichsten Glückwünsche unbekannterweise an den Schappi!

P.S. Vielleicht schleppt mich der Tropensturm ja mal auf eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt!


----------



## firefighter76 (8. November 2011)

alles gute auch von mir an unseren schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. November 2011)

Hi,

gestern war der erste Nightride der WP Saison.
Beim losfahren dachte ich noch:" Das bischen Nebel stört nicht"
Oben war der Nebel dann aber so dicht, dass die Feuchtigkeit von den Bäumen tropfte wie Regen.
Zudem waren es nur noch 2-3°C bei 100% Luftfeuchtigkeit.
Wieviel Spaß die Abfahrt bei dem Wetter macht... 
Aber nach Abwärts kommt Aufwärts und da wurde s wieder warm.
Scheinbar hält sich der Nebel nur auf der Ostseite, denn an der Wallmannhütte standen wir unter sternenklarem Himmel 
Ab Nienstedter Pass jedoch wieder Suppe Suppe Suppe.
Auf dem Kamm lag die Sicht teilweise bei 5 Metern.
Somit sind wir bergauf und bergab geschlichen - haben aber fürs kriechen schön WP Punkte gesammelt.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## matzinski (9. November 2011)

Morgen abend woll'n wir ebenfalls den ersten WP-NR starten. Stefan, 17:00 bei dir. Passt das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (9. November 2011)

@roudy da tree:

Wie lange seit Ihr den so gefahren ?

Ein Nightride, würde mich auch mal reizen. Natürlich nur mit ausreichend Beleuchtung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. November 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @roudy da tree:
> 
> Wie lange seit Ihr den so gefahren ?
> 
> Ein Nightride, würde mich auch mal reizen. Natürlich nur mit ausreichend Beleuchtung.


 
Wir starten üblicherweise Dienstags ca. 18:15 im Osten.
gestern waren es 2:30h

Der Nebel war so dicht, dass wir mit einem popeligen Geo-Dreieck exact den Abstrahlwinkel der Dx messen messen könnten.
Leider lag das Zuhause.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. November 2011)

Roudy, Exto hatte mir erzählt ihr hatte euch mal Lampen aus Asien kommen lassen für kleines Geld.
Welche waren das den?


----------



## matzinski (9. November 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Rowdy, Exto hatte mir erzählt ihr hatte euch mal Lampen aus Asien kommen lassen für kleines Geld.
> Welche waren das den?



z.b. diese http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100

oder diese http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808-ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-44459

oder diese http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ha-iii...men-led-bike-light-set-4-18650-included-30864

Vergiss nicht einen Adapter für deutsche Steckdosen mitzubestellen. 

Wenn du den Akku in den Rucksack werfen willst, solltest du das Verlängerungskabel auch gleich ordern 
http://www.dealextreme.com/p/5-4mm-male-to-female-extension-cable-for-sku-29489-30864-100cm-32751


----------



## stefan64 (9. November 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen abend woll'n wir ebenfalls den ersten WP-NR starten. Stefan, 17:00 bei dir. Passt das?



Geht klar.



matzinski schrieb:


> z.b. diese http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808...e-1000-lumen-led-bike-light-set-4x18650-57100
> 
> oder diese http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mj-808-ha-iii-ssc-p7-c-sxo-3-mode-900-lumen-led-bike-light-set-44459
> 
> ...



Ich würde diese http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ssc-p7-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-bike-light-set-4-18650-50947 bestellen.

Ich denke, das ist genau die gleiche, die wir alle vor 2 Jahren bestellt haben.
Allerdings kostet sie nur noch knapp 34 .

Und beim Bestellen immer dran denken, dass man auch noch diesen http://www.dealextreme.com/p/flat-to-round-power-plug-convertor-3529 Adapter braucht


----------



## Ladys-MTB (9. November 2011)

sorry, aber der musste sein!!  

Ein Feuerwehrmann repariert sein Fahrzeug im Hof, da kommt ein kleines Mädchen vorbeigefahren, in einem roten Spielzeugauto, rechts eine kleine Leiter angebunden, links ein ordentlich zusammengerollter Gartenschlauch an der Seite.
 Das Mädchen trägt einen Feuerwehrhelm.
 Der Wagen wird gezogen von einem Hund und einem Kater.

 Der Feuerwehrmann geht zu ihr und schaut sich den Wagen genauer an.
... "Das ist aber ein schönes Feuerwehrauto" sagt er voll Bewunderung.

 "Danke schön!" antwortet das Mädchen. Der Feuerwehrmann schaut noch genauer hin.
 Das Mädchen hat die Schnur vom Wagen um die Brust des Hundes und die Hoden des Katers gebunden.

 "Kleine Kollegin", sagt der Feuerwehrmann. "Ich will dir ja keine Vorschriften machen, aber ich glaube, wenn du die Schnur um die Brust des Katers bindest, würde dein Auto noch schneller fahren."

 Das Mädchen denkt gründlich darüber nach und meint dann:
 "Ich glaube, da hast du recht - aber dann hätte ich keine Sirene mehr."


----------



## taifun (9. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und er macht schon wieder Urlaub, diesmal bei den Tschechen!
> 
> P.S. Vielleicht schleppt mich der Tropensturm ja mal auf eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt!



Urlaub.....wasn das,bei Dir piept`s wohl
Hier gibt es Bike Messe

nicht sowas komisches was du vertreibst

Zumindest hat T.T. jetzt auch Focus bei Bike Infection untergebracht


----------



## taifun (9. November 2011)

4000....muß jetzt mal sein


----------



## stefan64 (9. November 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> 4000....muß jetzt mal sein



Ich nehm beim nächsten Treffen in der B.H. ein Weizenbier.


----------



## Bergamounter (9. November 2011)

@schappi-> herzliche Glückwünsche nachträglich 

@all  -> WP-Punkte sammeln im Dunkeln und bei Nebel das war mal ne  tolle Sache heute abend und erst recht wenn man so wie ich heute ohne Licht losheizt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (9. November 2011)

Bedank,

Lampe für Nightride geordert.


----------



## ohneworte (9. November 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Urlaub.....wasn das,bei Dir piept`s wohl
> Hier gibt es Bike Messe
> 
> nicht sowas komisches was du vertreibst
> ...



Sag ich doch. "Urlaub"! 

Und sonst: Lass in doch datt Lokus sonstwohin unterbringen...


----------



## stefan1981 (10. November 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> sorry, aber der musste sein!!
> 
> Ein Feuerwehrmann repariert sein Fahrzeug im Hof, da kommt ein kleines Mädchen vorbeigefahren, in einem roten Spielzeugauto, rechts eine kleine Leiter angebunden, links ein ordentlich zusammengerollter Gartenschlauch an der Seite.
> Das Mädchen trägt einen Feuerwehrhelm.
> ...



Der ist geil


----------



## r0ckZ0r (11. November 2011)

An die Locals:

Wie sind denn die momentanen Verhältnisse im Deister?
Sprich wie sieht der Boden aus?

Gegen die Kälte gibt es ja Kleidung.


----------



## stefan1981 (11. November 2011)

sollte trocken sein. hat ja ewig nicht geregnet...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2011)

Nun ja, auch wenn kein regen fiel so hatte wir doch mehrere Tage dichtesten Nebel.
Oben auf dem Kamm hatten wir 5m Sicht und der Nebel tropfte von den Bäumen.
Pupstrocken wir es somit nicht, aber voll fahrbahr mit etwas Sprizz ist ja auch ok


----------



## Zonerider (11. November 2011)

Laub und Wurzeln scheint es für euch nicht zu geben.
Die Kombi "nasses Laub und Buchäcker in Anliegern" is shice.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. November 2011)

Die Anmeldung für die Trek Bike Attack 2012 ist online.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2011)

Doch - leider 
Aber am Sonntag wirkte Barbie wie geföhnt (oder laubgepustert)

Nasse Laub auf Wurzeln ist total ekelig.

Trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. November 2011)

Samstag ist Rumpelstilzchen und Raketentag. Wie starten so um 1300 vom spochtplatz. Sonntag Barbie und Grab, 1200 WK


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Bergamounter (11. November 2011)

bin beide Tage auf dem Grab , wahrscheinlich leider ohne meine Holde (Erkältung), zudem will ich meine Hero2 ausprobieren


----------



## janisj (12. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sonntag Barbie und Grab, 1200 WK
> 
> 
> .




Bin dabei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. November 2011)

Schöne kleine langsame Tour ganz nach meinem Geschmack heute. Leider hatte Conny heute Nerven wie Nudeln aufm Rumpelstilzchen, und nicht sooo viel Spaß. Das muss mal geübt werden. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan64 (12. November 2011)

Morgen Frühschicht noch zum Sommerfahrplan?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. November 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht noch zum Sommerfahrplan?


von mir aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (12. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Schöne kleine langsame Tour ganz nach meinem Geschmack heute. Leider hatte Conny heute Nerven wie Nudeln aufm Rumpelstilzchen, und nicht sooo viel Spaß. Das muss mal geübt werden.


 
Ha...morgen wird Conny Spaß haben , wir werden das BarbieGrab rocken...oder....???


----------



## matzinski (12. November 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht noch zum Sommerfahrplan?


auf jeden Fall



Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Ha...morgen wird Conny Spaß haben , wir werden das BarbieGrab rocken...oder....???


Haste jetzt endlich 'nen Heckträger für dein kleines Auto??


----------



## zoomie (13. November 2011)

Loooogen Thea     12h WK 

Homie - Steine find ich doof. Nächstes Mal weiß ich auch wo der Weg lang geht.  
Am Besten wir machen das so wie letztes Jahr beim Brocken Rocken - Nightride, da seh ich nicht so viel (kann mich nicht so anstellen) und fahr einfach drüber weg


----------



## Ladys-MTB (13. November 2011)

> Haste jetzt endlich 'nen Heckträger für dein kleines Auto??


 
..jepp, erst seit letzter Woche.
 Clip on High von Thule, (nur einmal benutzt vom Vorbesitzer) gebraucht für 120 Schleifen


----------



## Ladys-MTB (13. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Loooogen Thea     12h WK
> 
> Homie - Steine find ich doof. Nächstes Mal weiß ich auch wo der Weg lang geht.
> Am Besten wir machen das so wie letztes Jahr beim Brocken Rocken - Nightride, da seh ich nicht so viel (kann mich nicht so anstellen) und fahr einfach drüber weg


 
brrr, wird das kalt.... für nen Kaffee am Annaturm sieht das aber heute schlecht aus. 
...ich freu mich schon euch alle wiederzusehen...wird wohl recht voll heute aufm Parkplatz!!!


----------



## sundancer (13. November 2011)

Startet heute auch noch jemand vom Sportplatz Basche und ist im Bereich Rakete unterwegs?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. November 2011)

Wetterbericht:
Wolkenlos und sonnig. 1°C
Boden gut durchgefroren = Grip³
Die letzten Hochnebelschwaden hängen nicht in den Wipfeln auf dem Kamm
In einer Stunde wird es voll

Viel Spaß allen heute


----------



## Ladys-MTB (13. November 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wetterbericht:
> Wolkenlos und sonnig. 1°C
> Boden gut durchgefroren = Grip³
> Die letzten Hochnebelschwaden hängen nicht in den Wipfeln auf dem Kamm
> ...


 
Danke für den Wetterbericht, sehen wir uns am Waldkater??


----------



## Torben. (13. November 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wetterbericht:
> Wolkenlos und sonnig. 1°C
> Boden gut durchgefroren = Grip³
> Die letzten Hochnebelschwaden hängen nicht in den Wipfeln auf dem Kamm
> ...



das trifft hier aber nicht zu nebel bis zum abwinken sicht vieleicht 250m


----------



## zoomie (13. November 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> brrr, wird das kalt.... für nen Kaffee am Annaturm sieht das aber heute schlecht aus.
> ...ich freu mich schon euch alle wiederzusehen...wird wohl recht voll heute aufm Parkplatz!!!



Thea, stell Dich nicht so an - beim annaturm ist immer nur der Eiskaffee aus. Kaffee gibt's immer und das Beste: DAFÜR wirste auch nicht angebrüllt mit dem netten 'Stimmchen'.       Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (13. November 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> ..jepp, erst seit letzter Woche.
> Clip on High von Thule, (nur einmal benutzt vom Vorbesitzer) gebraucht für 120 Schleifen


 ...hat ja auch lange genug gedauert. Geduld macht sich eben bezahlt


----------



## Dodden (14. November 2011)

Da hat mich doch was geärgert:

Da springt einer eurer Jungens, Ichweißnichtmehrwieerheißt, mit Elan und Schwung unten am Barbietrail raus. Gut gemacht. Viele von euch haben es gesehen.

Dass er dabei fast zwei älteren Menschen umgefahren hätte, und es war wirklich knapp ... nun denn, da kann man ja denken, dass das mal passieren kann.

Aber dann auf Nachfrage zu antworten "Was hätte ich denn da tun können??" ,dass sprengt doch alles, oder??

Drüber nachgedacht fällt mir nur einer ein, der etwas hätte tun können: Der Ichweißnichtmehrwieerheißt. UInd was?
- Rücksicht nehmen vielleicht?
(Das ist das, worüber du dich freust, wenn andere sie DIR zuteil werden lassen. Im Straßenverkehr, beim Bäcker in der Schlange oder sonstwo. Das ist hübsch, weil es so viele Menschen gibt.)

- LAAANGSAMER fahren vielleicht?
(Das ist das worüber du dich auch freuen könntest, wenn nicht ständig irgendjemand dir, deinen Arsch abfährt oder dir einen Einkaufswagen in die Hacken rammt. Das ist auch hübsch! Und schwr ist das auchz nicht: Freu dich, dass du von ganz oben bis ganz unten runterprügeln kannst. Und lass den allerletzten Sprung einfach aus, wenn da Leuts sind.)

... und wenn sowas dann doch mal passiert, wir sind ja alle mal übermütig:

- SICH ENTSCHULDIGEN vielleicht?
(So wie das Erwachsene machen, wenn sie mal was verbockt haben? Wie du das bestimmt auch deinen Kinder beibringen möchtest? Das ist hübsch, weil das auch mal die Falten aus dem Leben bügeln kann.)

Aber: "Was hätte ich denn da tun können??" das kommt doch gleich nach:
(Unschuldigtu und Augenaufreiß) "Ich war´s nicht, ey, ich schwöre!!!)

Dafür schienst du mir dann doch so 20 Jahre zu alt.

Äh, und :Ich hoffe dann irgendwie doch in deinem Sinne gehandelt zu haben: Ich habe mich dann bei den beiden entschuldigt für dich.
Mein vor mir fahrender Kumpel auch.
Die fanden das gut.
Vielleicht unterschreiben die dann mal  keine Petition gegen Biker im Deister.

Viel Erfolg beim Erwachsenwerden!

Angemesse wärs auch gewesen, wenn deine Kumpels dich ein bisschen angemault hätten.

Aber vielleicht irre ich mich ja auch, und die beiden Alten haben wirklich nix im Wald auf einem Forstweg und vor euren Vorderläufen zu suchen. Dann immer schön umfahren. Ordnung muss sein.

Dodden (Toss)


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. November 2011)

Schön, dass du wenigstens die der Situation angemessenen Worte gefunden hast und dich für den Herren entschuldigt hast!

Für mich ist das Verhalten ebenfalls weder nachvollziehbar noch akzeptabel.
(Denn akzeptiert wollen auch wir werden, aber so wird das nichts!)


----------



## matzinski (14. November 2011)

Hallo Dodden,

recht hast du mit deinen Worten. Es ist auch nett, dass du dich entschuldigt hast. Aber eine Sache hättest du noch tun können und sollen. Du hättest den Kollegen, der anscheinend nicht bremsen kann, mal sofort auf sein Verhalten ansprechen sollen statt weiterzufahren  - wer weiß ob der gewisse Jemand deine Worte an dieser Stelle überhaupt liest. 
Das gilt übrigens auch für die übrigen Zeugen des Geschehens.
Es hat mich gewundert, wie wenig Schelte der Nichtbremser von den Umstehenden hat einstecken müssen. Beim Beachten von gewissen Spielregeln im Miteinander mit anderen Waldnutzern sollten wir Biker vieleicht ein wenig mehr Gruppenzwang aufbauen und die Heißsporne spüren lassen, dass solches Verhalten nicht gern gesehen wird. 

Zum Glück ist niemand verletzt worden.


----------



## Dodden (14. November 2011)

@matzinski: Da hast Du Recht!

Habe ich auch, aber zu leise und schamhaft.

Nächstes Mal werde ich direkter sein. Und hörbarer.

Gruß
Toss


----------



## Ladys-MTB (14. November 2011)

Dodden schrieb:


> Da hat mich doch was geärgert:
> ....
> 
> Die fanden das gut.
> ...



...RADikal gut!! 

...aber vielleicht haben "wir" ja Glück und er erkennt sich hier wieder, hat ne Nacht drüber geschlafen und denkt heute über seine "Scheiss-ReAktion" anders und konnte in dieser Situation (für ihn wahrscheinlich uncool) seinen Freunden gegenüber als "Leitwolf" nicht anders reagieren!!
Mal schauen ob er EIER zeigen kann und wenigstens HIER ein paar Zeilen zu seinen Verhalten schreibt...weil ich glaube, selbst wenn er dies hier "ignoriert", bei seinen Bike-Kumpels solltet er einen scheiss Eindruck hinterlassen haben und mind. einer von ihnen wird das hier lesen!!!

---> also Bike-Kumpels vom Senioren-Umhüpfer, EIER-zeigen ist Tagesordnung!!!
---> Jetzt werdet Ihr an eurem Sozialverhalten gemessen und nicht an Fahrtechnik!!


----------



## Padde (14. November 2011)

Ohne Worte...

Ich war letztes Wochenende das zweite mal im Deister und schwer begeistert davon, wie freundlich das Miteinander dort ist, besonders wie offen und interessiert Wanderer und ältere Menschen sich uns gegenüber verhalten haben.

Einerseits toll, andererseits natürlich erschreckend, dass einem Freundlichkeit als etwas Ungewöhnliches auffällt... 

Schade, wenn Idioten wie oben beschrieben, so etwas gefährden.


----------



## exto (14. November 2011)

Dodden schrieb:


> Da hat mich doch was geärgert:
> 
> Dodden (Toss)


----------



## zoomie (14. November 2011)

Dodden schrieb:


> Da hat mich doch was geärgert:
> 
> 
> Wieso genau hat ihn keiner gleich auf sein Verhalten angesprochen? Waren ja anscheinend genug Leute dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (14. November 2011)

war einer von euch in letzter  zeit auf dem ü30? wenn ja, welche teile sind denn fahrbar oder kann man ihn sogar  wieder ganz fahren? oder gar nicht?


----------



## matzinski (14. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Dodden schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da hat mich doch was geärgert:
> ...


----------



## Bergamounter (14. November 2011)

Kleidung, Farbe und Typ des Rades könnten vielleicht helfen den Gesuchten zu indentifizieren


----------



## firefighter76 (14. November 2011)

Hab das leider erst zu spät mitbekommen, ich hätte den schon angezählt. 
Aber so ein Verhalten geht garnicht. Kann jedem mal passieren und ein paar Worte der Entschuldigung haben noch keinen umgebracht.


----------



## Dodden (14. November 2011)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> Kleidung, Farbe und Typ des Rades könnten vielleicht helfen den Gesuchten zu indentifizieren



Na das muss ja nicht unbedingt.

Ich denke, dass er das jetzt wohl mitbekommen hat.
Es waren ja genug Leute dabei. Und irgendwer seiner Beifahrer/innen wird ihn schon darauf aufmerksam machen. 
Wir wollen ja hier keine Hatz veranstalten.

Und wenns nicht noch mal passiert, ist doch wieder alles gut!

Einen schönen langen schönen Herbst uns allen (incl. Wanderer) noch.
Und danach einen langen schönen Winter.

Auf ein pflegliches Miteinander!

Dodden (Toss)


----------



## Dodden (14. November 2011)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (14. November 2011)

Wie sieht das zur Zeit jagdtechnisch aus? Kann man überall fahren oder sind bereiche gesperrt? Wollte die Tage mit nem Kumpel morgens fahren gehen.


----------



## exto (14. November 2011)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> Kleidung, Farbe und Typ des Rades könnten vielleicht helfen den Gesuchten zu indentifizieren



Ma halblang, Herr Hauptwachtmeister!

Nicht, dass hier jetzt so ne Art Höhlengericht, wie in der Kleingartenanlage installiert wird...


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Ma halblang, Herr Hauptwachtmeister!
> 
> Nicht, dass hier jetzt so ne Art Höhlengericht, wie in der Kleingartenanlage installiert wird...



Wo geht es hier zur Steinigung? Gibt es doch genug von im Deister...


----------



## Dodden (14. November 2011)

Nu ist aber gut hier ...
Dodden (Toss)


----------



## ohneworte (14. November 2011)

Dodden schrieb:


> Nu ist aber gut hier ...
> Dodden (Toss)



War doch nur Spass...


----------



## exto (14. November 2011)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wo geht es hier zur Steinigung?



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZNyXlH_Zf4"]Das Leben des Brian - Die Steinigung      - YouTube[/nomedia]




...ist hier etwa Weibsvolk anwesend?


----------



## firefighter76 (14. November 2011)

ne ne ahh nö nö


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. November 2011)

Wo wir grad beim Beschweren sind.
Hab jetzt 2mal auf der Schmierseife einen Schlauch gefunden. Jedes Mal ein Conti Leichtschlauch mit Snakebite und jedes Mal dekorativ in den Büschen aufgehängt.
Hallo, nimm deinen Müll mit nach Hause!!!
Desweiteren hab ich schon mehrfach Abreißvisiere gefunden. Die könnt ihr auch mitnehmen.
Frag mich eh wieso man sowas im Deister braucht. 
1. Es war meines Wissens noch kein Worldcup auf unserem Hügel und
2. Es regnet nie, also auch kein Schlamm!

Versteh ich nicht.


----------



## Dodden (15. November 2011)

Das war bestimmt auch ein ganz cooler Bewundertwerdenmöchter.

Da gibts einfach zu viele von!

Hätte Pappi die früher mal gelobt.

Gruß
Dodden (Toss)


----------



## stefan1981 (15. November 2011)

ist  keiner von euch in letzter zeit auf den ü30 gewesen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (15. November 2011)

...

Geht's noch?!

Erst spricht den Wicht keiner an (außer Matze) und dann hier so ein Riesen-Faß aufmachen...wie 'am bike erkennen' und 'steinigen'... ??!! 
Können die Betroffenen ihn nicht gleich zur Rede stellen - ohne dieses Gehetze im anonymen Internet.
Aber nein, da hat man nicht dazu den Arsch in der Hose gehabt.
Da hätte man ja auch gleich klären können, ob er die Wanderer überhaupt gesehen hat und warum das so passiert ist..
Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Fährt von uns jeder langsam aus der Rakete raus?!


----------



## ohneworte (15. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Geht's noch?!
> 
> ...



Hallo, Ceep Cool!  Das mit dem Steinigen war als Ironie auf die heftigen Reaktionen und nicht auf den Fahrer bezogen!


----------



## jammerlappen (15. November 2011)

@ Stefan: Ü30 ist absolut fahrbar, mit Laub im unteren Teil ist die Linie nicht immer gleich ersichtlich, aber das kann man ja auch wegmachen (hält dann bis zum nächsten Windstoß  )...


----------



## stefan1981 (15. November 2011)

@jammerlappen super, vielen dank für deine antwort


----------



## jammerlappen (15. November 2011)

...musste sich ja einer ein Herz fassen und die Sache beenden! Wer weiss wie lange sich das sonst noch gezogen hätte...



Nebenbei: hat zufällig wer Donnerstag ab zwei frei und Lust? So Richtung Startpunkt Spochtplatz?


----------



## stefan1981 (15. November 2011)

da hast du wohl echt 

ich muss leider bis vier arbeiten...


----------



## stefan1981 (15. November 2011)

recht meinte ich


----------



## Quen (15. November 2011)

Moin,

heute ist wieder Nightrideâ¦ wir starten im Ost-Deister zu einer wirklich lockeren CC-Runde, ca. 2,5 Std./35km/800HM.

Wer Lust hat und Ã¼ber ausreichend Licht-Power verfÃ¼gt, kann sich gerne anschlieÃen â bitte per PN melden! 

GrÃ¼Ãe
Sebastian

P.S. kann mal jemand den Nebel wegschieben?


----------



## Madeba (15. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Und seien wir mal ehrlich: Fährt von uns jeder langsam aus der Rakete raus?!



ja




Und wenn dort Leute herumlaufen, erst recht. 
Du etwa nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (15. November 2011)

Nö. Ich fahr immer vorausschauend und gucke auch nach Leuten und Autos, aber richtig langsam nicht.  Hab ich auch sonst noch von keinem gesehen.


----------



## Kallewirsch (15. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Geht's noch?!
> 
> ...



Im Moment ist doch der Status erreicht, wo es ganz gut geht mit den anderen "Waldbewohnern". Bei Wandererkontakt (oder besser kurz vorher), klingeln und freundlich bedanken, dann ist das Eis doch schon gebrochen. Die meisten zeigen doch eher Interesse und plaudern gern mit uns. Jeder der als Rüpel durch den Wald fährt ist sich darüber nicht bewusst, denn er/sie denken doch von sich sie sind die Helden der Piste.
Also weiterhin über den Tellerrand schauen und, Chapeau, auch mal ne Entschuldigung für andere loslassen. Gut gemacht Toss.
Wenn ich Dich mal am Annaturm treffe, gibt´s ne Gerstenschorle....

Kallewirsch, der mit der Klingel fährt!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. November 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute ist wieder Nightride wir starten im Ost-Deister zu einer wirklich lockeren CC-Runde, ca. 2,5 Std./35km/800HM.
> 
> ...


 
Bin heute raus.
Ich habe  den *ROTZ*  und werde den bei einer Schulinfo Veranstaltung schön an Lehrer verteilen.

Falls jemand sein Kind gerade in der 5./6. Klasse in einer Schule in der Deisterregion hat, bin ich für Tipps/Empfehlungen oder Warnungen per PN dankbar.

Danach werde ich ggf. noch 1-2h mit dem Crosstrainer das Haus heizen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Yeeaar (15. November 2011)

Sonntag,13.11 Barbie :

Ich würde mit den Worten , " kalt erwischt " mal anfangen.

Zur Situation :

Meine Worte : 
"was soll ich machen " , waren rein darauf bezogen, dass ich einfach zu schnell aus dem Barbie - Grab raus kam. Und, in der Tat die Fußgänger nicht sah, weil ich viel zu schnell dort rausfuhr. 
Die ganze Situation um die Fußgänger, habe ich in dem Augenblick auch gar nicht geschnallt, da unten am Barbie sehr viele Leuddde standen, mit denen ich gleich in´s Gespräch kam.
Das sich Leuddde für mich entschuldigen mussten, habe ich weiterführend nicht mitbekommen. Ich möchte mich am dieser Stelle für den Einsatz der anderen bedanken !
Das tut mir leid & ist sonst nicht meine Art mit meinen Mitmenschen umzugehen.

Toleranz in unserer Gesellschaft ist mir sehr wichtig. Und viele Menschen sehen meistens nur ihre eigen Situation & verlieren die Objektivität, was menschlich ist.

Ich stehe sonst auch auf der anderen Seite, und bin für ein Rücksichtsvolles miteinander. Auch ich beobachte Alltagabläufe, wo Menschen einfach zuschauen. Da schreite ich ein, und kläre das an Ort & Stelle. 

So, nun bin ich leider, ungewollt, unter die Rücksichtslosen geraten. Mein Hirn ist da wohl auf der Strecke geblieben.

Auf der anderen Seite Weiden sich Leudde mit harten Worten aus, was auch nicht richtig ist. Und auch nicht von besonderer " Stärke " zeugt !

Fazit :

Wir treten alle mal jemandem auf den Schlips ohne uns dessen bewußt zu sein. 
Nun war ich das, sorry

BSSS...

Danke Zoomie für Objetivität )


----------



## Madeba (15. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Nö. Ich fahr immer vorausschauend und gucke auch nach Leuten und Autos,....


oder so.


----------



## sundancer (15. November 2011)

Yeeaar schrieb:


> Sonntag,13.11 Barbie :
> 
> Ich würde mit den Worten , " kalt erwischt " mal anfangen.
> 
> ...



Hut ab. Dein Posting ist klasse. Jeder macht mal Fehler, die man selber vielleicht nicht gleich einsieht. Dann im Nachhinein aber doch dazu zu stehen, ist super.
Ich war bei der Aktion zwar selber nicht dabei, aber anhand der Beschreibungen von den anderen Anwesenden denke ich, das hätte jedem mal passieren können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (15. November 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bin heute raus.
> Ich habe  den *ROTZ*  und werde den bei einer Schulinfo Veranstaltung schön an Lehrer verteilen.
> 
> Falls jemand sein Kind gerade in der 5./6. Klasse in einer Schule in der Deisterregion hat, bin ich für Tipps/Empfehlungen oder Warnungen per PN dankbar.
> ...


Oh, schade.

Flo kann ja heute auch nicht - lass uns doch daher einen anderen Tag der Woche auswählen (MI oder DO), sofern du das mit der Familie vereinbaren kannst. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## zoomie (15. November 2011)

Yeeaar schrieb:


> Sonntag,13.11 Barbie :
> 
> Ich würde mit den Worten , " kalt erwischt " mal anfangen.
> 
> ...


 




@Madeba - bevor meinem Ohr wieder was passiert..


----------



## chris2305 (15. November 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Oh, schade.
> 
> Flo kann ja heute auch nicht - lass uns doch daher einen anderen Tag der Woche auswählen (MI oder DO), sofern du das mit der Familie vereinbaren kannst.
> 
> ...



Do könnte ich evtl. auch schaffen. Haltet mich mal auf dem Laufenden.
Oder möchte jemand hier fahren ???


----------



## Ladys-MTB (15. November 2011)

Yeeaar schrieb:


> Sonntag,13.11 Barbie :
> 
> Ich würde mit den Worten , " kalt erwischt " mal anfangen.
> 
> ...


 

 jepp, genau das meinte ich! 
Vielen Dank für den Mut den Fehler zuzugeben und deine Sichtweise darzustellen!


----------



## taifun (15. November 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Oh, schade.
> 
> Flo kann ja heute auch nicht -
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht..gerade erst aus Brünn zurück...ev.Sa


----------



## Madeba (15. November 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Oh, schade.
> 
> Flo kann ja heute auch nicht - lass uns doch daher einen anderen Tag der Woche auswählen (MI oder DO), sofern du das mit der Familie vereinbaren kannst.
> 
> ...



also bist Du heute auch nicht unterwegs ?


----------



## Quen (15. November 2011)

Nee, habe jetzt auch umgeplant. Vllt klappt's ja einen anderen Tag diese Woche.

Ansonsten fahren wir aber regelmaessig Dienstag - kannst dich dann ja evtl nächste Woche anschließen!?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## exto (15. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> @Madeba - bevor meinem Ohr wieder was passiert..



Da biste bei Markus ja grad richtig. Leihste dir halt mal seine Ohrpuschel aus. ;D

... und am Besten noch n Paar Johanniskrautdragees. Dann musste dich nicht so aufregen, nur weil wir bei der Steinigungsszene n Paar Ironie-Smilies vergessen haben.

Alternativ können wir ja demnächst im Wald mal n bisschen rangeln. Das beruhigt auch


----------



## Kallewirsch (15. November 2011)




----------



## Bergamounter (15. November 2011)

@exto
@all 

Kleidung, Farbe Rad???

-> Meine Absicht war es nicht jemanden auf die Fahndungsliste zu setzen sondern eher rauszufinden ob ich vielleicht den Tag mit demjenigen unterwegs war, weil mir die Sit. laut Beschreibung bekannt vorkam. 
-> Das das hier gleich so aufgefasst wird als wolle ich ihn anzählen konnte ich nicht ahnen ( hätte ich auch nicht gemacht weil ich ja jetzt weiss von wem die Rede ist), hätte aber wenns sichs hier nicht geklärt hatte den Kontakt zu Ihm aufnehmen können.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (15. November 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Da biste bei Markus ja grad richtig. Leihste dir halt mal seine Ohrpuschel aus. ;D
> 
> ... und am Besten noch n Paar Johanniskrautdragees. Dann musste dich nicht so aufregen, nur weil wir bei der Steinigungsszene n Paar Ironie-Smilies vergessen haben.
> 
> Alternativ können wir ja demnächst im Wald mal n bisschen rangeln. Das beruhigt auch



Ich hab mich nicht aufgeregt - ich kann aber diesen 'Scheiterhaufen-Mechanismus, Alle gegen Einen, ohne Erklärung der Gegenseite' nicht leiden.

Das Rangeln ist eh überfällig  Kommt Schappi dann auch endlich mal mit?


----------



## Ladys-MTB (15. November 2011)

Kennt sich jemand beim Landessportbund Niedersachsen und oder Regionssportbund Hannover aus? Oder, kennt jemanden der jemanden kennt? Ich wüsste gern wie man rel. kurzfristig an Infomaterial über Struktur und Aufgaben dieser Organisation herankommt.
Gerne über PN an mich! Dankeschön


----------



## schappi (15. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nicht aufgeregt - ich kann aber diesen 'Scheiterhaufen-Mechanismus, Alle gegen Einen, ohne Erklärung der Gegenseite' nicht leiden.
> 
> Das Rangeln ist eh überfällig  Kommt Schappi dann auch endlich mal mit?


Hallo Zoomie,
bin gerade in der Ukraine 148.635 Mails checken
Aber ich betreibe wieder Aufbautraining. Das machen wir demnächst, wir beiden


----------



## taifun (15. November 2011)

ladys-mtb schrieb:


> .
> Gerne über pn an mich! Dankeschön



pn...


----------



## zoomie (16. November 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Zoomie,
> bin gerade in der Ukraine 148.635 Mails checken
> Aber ich betreibe wieder Aufbautraining. Das machen wir demnächst, wir beiden


 

 Aber da nehmen wir Zeugen mit - DAS glaubt mir ja sonst keiner


----------



## Hitzi (16. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Aber da nehmen wir Zeugen mit - DAS glaubt mir ja sonst keiner



Ich wäre gerne dabei


----------



## Dodden (16. November 2011)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand beim Landessportbund Niedersachsen und oder Regionssportbund Hannover aus? Oder, kennt jemanden der jemanden kennt? Ich wüsste gern wie man rel. kurzfristig an Infomaterial über Struktur und Aufgaben dieser Organisation herankommt.
> Gerne über PN an mich! Dankeschön



Meinst du sowas:
http://www.regionssportbund-hannover.de/cfscripts/uber_uns_geschaft.cfm

Gruß
Toss


----------



## BenTec (16. November 2011)

Moin, geneigte Leserschaft,

gibt es hier evtl. einen 601 XL Besitzer, der gerne im Deister sein Rad bewegt?
Ich möchte auch gerne in den elitären Kreis und frage mich, welches wohl die richtige Größe wäre. Daher meine Frage: Wer fährt im Deister ein 601 in XL und würde mich mal Probesitzen lassen? Termin per PN oder mail.
Danke im Voraus und...

Grüße


----------



## kippi (17. November 2011)

BenTec schrieb:


> Moin, geneigte Leserschaft,
> 
> gibt es hier evtl. einen 601 XL Besitzer, der gerne im Deister sein Rad bewegt?
> Ich möchte auch gerne in den elitären Kreis und frage mich, welches wohl die richtige Größe wäre. Daher meine Frage: Wer fährt im Deister ein 601 in XL und würde mich mal Probesitzen lassen? Termin per PN oder mail.
> ...



Hi,

könnte mit einem "L" dienen

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (17. November 2011)

Dodden schrieb:


> Meinst du sowas:
> http://www.regionssportbund-hannover.de/cfscripts/uber_uns_geschaft.cfm
> 
> Gruß
> Toss




...danke


----------



## Hitzi (17. November 2011)

kippi schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> könnte mit einem "L" dienen
> 
> ...


Dich gibt es noch???????? 

Ich wünsche schon mal Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## kippi (17. November 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Dich gibt es noch????????
> 
> Ich wünsche schon mal Frohe Weihnachten!



JO, dachte man sieht sich in Kopenhagen 
Schnuppen is jetzt wech, dann gehts wieder in den Deister


----------



## Hagen3000 (17. November 2011)

BenTec schrieb:


> Moin, geneigte Leserschaft,
> 
> gibt es hier evtl. einen 601 XL Besitzer, der gerne im Deister sein Rad bewegt?
> Ich möchte auch gerne in den elitären Kreis und frage mich, welches wohl  die richtige Größe wäre. Daher meine Frage: Wer fährt im Deister ein  601 in XL und würde mich mal Probesitzen lassen? Termin per PN oder  mail.
> ...



Hätte auch leider nur ein L zur Auswahl in einem eher FR-lastigen Aufbau. Wie groß bist du denn genau? Schrittlänge?


----------



## H/WF-Honk (17. November 2011)

Morgen ab 9.30 Uhr noch jemand Zeit für das, was heutzutage wohl "Endurorunde" genannt wird...?  Start ab Waldkater.


----------



## BenTec (17. November 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Hätte auch leider nur ein L zur Auswahl in einem eher FR-lastigen Aufbau. Wie groß bist du denn genau? Schrittlänge?



Also, danke für die Antworten.
Bin 186 cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von ca. 88 cm.
Bin den einen Tag ein 901 in L gefahren und dachte mir, dass das zu klein sei, deshalb würde ich gerne mich mal auf ein XL setzen

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. November 2011)

Bullshit!!!


----------



## Phil81 (17. November 2011)

Gefahren kann man das ja kaum nennen war ja nur mal im Kreis gerollert 

Zum Bergab heizen super grösse zum "Touren" fahren auf dauer etwas anstrengend. Müsste zumindest nen längerer Vorbau dran. Mir passts aber ganz gut und im Deister wenn die die Geo gerade nervt ist man eh oben


----------



## Hagen3000 (17. November 2011)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Gefahren kann man das ja kaum nennen war ja nur mal im Kreis gerollert
> 
> Zum Bergab heizen super grösse zum "Touren" fahren auf dauer etwas anstrengend. Müsste zumindest nen längerer Vorbau dran. Mir passts aber ganz gut und im Deister wenn die die Geo gerade nervt ist man eh oben



Hm ja... wenn du Phils Kiste schon gefahren bist wird dir meins mit 30er Vorbau noch kürzer vorkommen. Wobei ich von deinen Maßen her sagen würde, ein L mit z.B. dem 50er Megaforce müsste eigentlich passen.


----------



## BenTec (18. November 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten, wollte aber ein XL nur mal ausprobieren. Ob nun nur gerollt, oder vielleicht geht es mit einem 50er ist mir bei dem Kurs zu vage. Dachte, dass ich evtl Glück habe und in der Nähe die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt besteht.
Danke trotzdem.
Man sieht sich im Deister


----------



## zoomie (18. November 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne dabei


 

Na loooogen!


----------



## kippi (18. November 2011)

BenTec schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten, wollte aber ein XL nur mal ausprobieren. Ob nun nur gerollt, oder vielleicht geht es mit einem 50er ist mir bei dem Kurs zu vage. Dachte, dass ich evtl Glück habe und in der Nähe die Möglichkeit einer Probefahrt besteht.
> Danke trotzdem.
> Man sieht sich im Deister



Schau mal im Liteville Thread, vielleicht gibts ja doch wen


----------



## Ladys-MTB (18. November 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> pn...



wo?  Hab leider keine bekommen!!


----------



## bassboolette (18. November 2011)

@ stefan 1981: "ist  keiner von euch in letzter zeit auf den ü30 gewesen???         "
Doch, ich! Und zwar am Donnerstag. Ist alles so wie bisher. D.h. der obere Teil ist wie immer. Nach der Schranke sind drei Mörder-Kicker für unsere Dirt-Fraktion in der Mache oder bereits wieder am Verrotten, zumindest derzeit nicht befahrbar. Anschließend wird es sehr laubig, ist aber alles noch heile.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## Neartheabyss (18. November 2011)

die kicker nach der schranke sind heile und locker fahrbar, aber nur die ersten beiden, der dritte ist im bau und wird wohl am montag fertig


----------



## Neartheabyss (18. November 2011)

die kicker nach der schranke sind fahrbar, aber nur die erste beiden, der dritte ist im bau und wird erst am montag fertig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (18. November 2011)

Wer ist morgen Früh / Vormittag denn Unterwex?


----------



## Jennfa (18. November 2011)

Wir sind wieder an beiden Tagen unterwegs. So wie es aussieht in Basche, da sonst die Zeit fehlt. Morgen so 11-12 Uhr los Richtung Rakete. Sonntag um 11:30 mit Lukas (15) und mal schauen wer noch so auftaucht .


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. November 2011)

18.11.2011

Der Winter ist da. Zumindest auf dem Farnweg.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. November 2011)

WTF? In Oberbayern hats noch nicht eine Flocke geschneit!


----------



## Surfjunk (18. November 2011)

Unglaublich!


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. November 2011)

Das ist nur der gefrorene Nebel, der heute bei der Wärme von den Bäumen gefallen ist. Mit Schnee war noch nix.
Starte morgen halb 11 mit einem Biker aus Hameln, der den Deister noch nicht kennt.
Wir sind im Wesdeister unterwegs.


----------



## 1Tintin (19. November 2011)

Werde so 11:15 am Spochtplatz Basche starten


----------



## H/WF-Honk (19. November 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das ist nur der gefrorene Nebel, der heute bei der Wärme von den Bäumen gefallen ist. Mit Schnee war noch nix.



Richtig!  War aber lustig, um die Ecke zu biegen und eine Spur in den "Schnee" zu ziehen, bei fast 10 Grad!


----------



## 1Tintin (19. November 2011)

Hi, hab soeben im Ü30 nen alten Sprung reaktiviert. Weiter unten ein flacher Double.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (19. November 2011)

die dirts auf dem ü30 sind wieder fit und flowig


----------



## matzinski (19. November 2011)

Frühschicht morgen 7:50 H., 8:30 BB.?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. November 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 7:50 H., 8:30 BB.?


jepp, in der Reihenfolge ...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. November 2011)

Kleiner Wetterbericht aus Bayern:


----------



## gloshabigur (19. November 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 7:50 H., 8:30 BB.?


----------



## Dease (19. November 2011)

Hey Samy: Photoshop musst Du aber noch ein wenig üben. Du hast vergessen ein Rad unter den blauen Klecks einzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. November 2011)

Handykamera und so... Der Trail erinnert echt an die Videos aus Canada. Langsam, Moos, Kurven und... Ruuums senkrecht runter auf Fels. Immer und immer wieder! 

Naja vielleicht sollte ich nächstes Mal andere Reifen als 2,2er Mountainkings nehmen, aber wie die Bayern hier immer sagen: geht scho'!


----------



## Dease (19. November 2011)

Seit wann fährst Du denn so Schwuckenreifen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. November 2011)

Seit ein gewisser HagenXXXX mir die verkauft hat, er meinte es seinen die einzig wahren Männerreifen.
Nein, ich hab die hier zum Erkunden der Wälder draufgezogen. Jetzt hab ich die anspruchsvollen Trails gefunden, jetzt gibts wieder Rain King.
Am Wochenende findet in Bayreuth ein MGN Racing Team Treffen plus Paul statt! Yeppie!


----------



## stefan64 (19. November 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 7:50 H., 8:30 BB.?



Dabei.


----------



## taifun (19. November 2011)

Ha....war seit sehr länger Zeit mal mit quen heute Biken
Zwar kaputt und Bein schmerzt aber muß ja wieder rauf kommen.


----------



## matzinski (19. November 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Ha....war seit sehr länger Zeit mal mit quen heute Biken
> Zwar kaputt und Bein schmerzt aber muß ja wieder rauf kommen.


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Ha....war seit sehr länger Zeit mal mit quen heute Biken
> Zwar kaputt und Bein schmerzt aber muß ja wieder rauf kommen.



Hast Du vergessen den Akku zu laden?


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. November 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Zwar kaputt und Bein schmerzt aber muß ja wieder rauf kommen.



so wird´s bei mir ab 01/01 auch heißen


----------



## Ladys-MTB (20. November 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> Ha....war seit sehr länger Zeit mal mit quen heute Biken
> Zwar kaputt und Bein schmerzt aber muß ja wieder rauf kommen.



...cool 
das wird wieder!!!! Schön dich mal wieder im Wald zu treffen!!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. November 2011)

Heute haben wir begonnen ein " biken-mit- Hund" Video aufzunehmen. Damit wollen wir das Verständnis von Bikern und Hundehaltern ein bisschen aufpolieren. Wir brauchen aber noch jede Menge Rohmaterial zum schneiden. Bitte meldet euch wenn ihr mit eurer Cam zu diesem Projekt etwas beitragen wollt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute haben wir begonnen ein " biken-mit- Hund" Video aufzunehmen. Damit wollen wir das Verständnis von Bikern und Hundehaltern ein bisschen aufpolieren. Wir brauchen aber noch jede Menge Rohmaterial zum schneiden. Bitte meldet euch wenn ihr mit eurer Cam zu diesem Projekt etwas beitragen wollt.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Gute Sache, ich freu mich immer wenn ich dich mit deinem Hund sehe.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. November 2011)

Wir haben gestern eine Pumpe am Wegesrand im Ostdeister gefunden.
Beschreibung an Firefighter76 oder mich.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Hannoveraner (21. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute haben wir begonnen ein " biken-mit- Hund" Video aufzunehmen. Damit wollen wir das Verständnis von Bikern und Hundehaltern ein bisschen aufpolieren. Wir brauchen aber noch jede Menge Rohmaterial zum schneiden. Bitte meldet euch wenn ihr mit eurer Cam zu diesem Projekt etwas beitragen wollt.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



zwar kein beitrag zu deinem projekt aber trotzdem nett anzusehen 

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/227689/?trk=vlogo


----------



## stefan1981 (21. November 2011)

Der Hund ist ja mal echt schnell auf dem trail unterwegs


----------



## matzinski (21. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute haben wir begonnen ein " biken-mit- Hund" Video aufzunehmen. Damit wollen wir das Verständnis von Bikern und Hundehaltern ein bisschen aufpolieren. Wir brauchen aber noch jede Menge Rohmaterial zum schneiden. Bitte meldet euch wenn ihr mit eurer Cam zu diesem Projekt etwas beitragen wollt.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


Tja, ich hab' leider keine Cam, nur den Hund  - und der kann auch nur Einrad  Außerdem läuft er nicht mehr vorweg (würde von der Cam also nicht eingefangen werden) nachdem ich ihn einmal fast überrollt habe. Schätze ich werde nichts betragen können


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. November 2011)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> Der Hund ist ja mal echt schnell auf dem trail unterwegs



jau... kleiner Flitzer. Dabei ist mir auch die Hundevideo Idee gekommen.


----------



## taxifolia (21. November 2011)

..hab keine Kamera und... mein Hund ist schneller !


Übrigens:

Morgen am 22. 11. ist *nicht der "Runde Tisch"*.

Es werden verscheidenene Organisationen BUND NABU die Ergebnisse des "Runden Tisch" s präsentiert.

Der für *Donnerstag, 24.11. 2011 angebraumte "Runde Tisch" fällt aus*, weil erst die Vereinseintragung erfolgt sein soll.

Neuer Termin wird noch mitgeteilt.

Taxi


----------



## stefan1981 (21. November 2011)

aber springt dein hund die sprünge auch so schön?


----------



## taxifolia (21. November 2011)

joa, das kann er auch, ist auch Terrier drin.

Erst muss Herrchen ( wie doof das Wort klingt ) üüüben, aber der Fahrraddealer gibt das Rad nicht 

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (21. November 2011)

Aufgepasst!

Morgen Nightride - bei Interesse PN.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. November 2011)

Quen schrieb:


> Aufgepasst!
> 
> Morgen Nightride - bei Interesse PN.
> 
> ...



Hatte erst als Alternativ-Sport "Runder Tisch" geplant, bin aber um 18:15 da


----------



## Quen (21. November 2011)

Please note: 1830 da Flo wg. Maloche erst später kann.

See you in the dark 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## jammerlappen (22. November 2011)

"pn"


----------



## stefan'70 (22. November 2011)

Hallo ist hier wer auf der Seite der mir sagen kann wie nun Stand der Dinge ist mit der Vereins Gründung ? Habe schon lange nichts gehört zu diesem Tema !


----------



## herkulars (22. November 2011)

Der Antrag auf Gründung des Vereins ist an das Gericht übergeben worden. Nun heißt es abwarten was dort passiert. Und da, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, das Gericht große Auslastung signalisiert hat, wird der Vorgang wohl eine Weile dauern.

Guck einfach immer mal wieder hier rein oder auf deisterfreun.de, da wird auf jeden Fall eine entsprechende Meldung eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (22. November 2011)

..genau herkulars!
Die Eintragung wird mit ziemlicher Sicherheit erst im nächsten Jahr erfolgen. 
Woran das im Detail liegt, will  h i e r  ganz sicher  keiner wissen.
Sobald Neuigkeiten -auch was die Anerkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit durch das Finanzamt anbelangt-  vorliegt, melde ich mich zwei Sekunden später.



taxifolia


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. November 2011)

Nabend an alle Freunde des Deisters und drumherum.

Wollte mal so ein paar Eindrücke bekommen wie Ihr so das Mountainbiken begonnen habt.

Fahre jetzt mit meinen neuen Bike über 4 Monate. Bis hierhin habe ich und mein Bike bisher vieles gesehen. Stürze auf Trails, aber auch Manöver von vielen Fahrern wo mir schon die Spucke wegblieb, wo ich dachte: "Wie schafft man sowas ?".
Mittlerweile weiß ich selber das mein HT auf der Rakete oder Grabweg, nicht die beste Waffe ist. Wiederum konnte ich auf meinen bisherigen Fahrten (auf besagten Trails), meine Technik kontinuierlich verändern. Von sehr bremslastig - zu einfach mal rollen lassen.

Deswegen mal meine Frage: Habt ihr alle sofort mit dem Fully begonnen oder gibt es welche die auch mal in meiner Lage waren ? Und wie seit ihr mit dem HT umgegangen ?

gruß michael


----------



## r0ckZ0r (23. November 2011)

Ich bin einige Jahre CC-Hardtails gefahren, aber nur auf der Waldautobahn.

Dann hat es mich mit einem Kumpel nach Hahnenklee verschlagen, wo wir uns beide einen Downhiller geliehen und einen Tag geshreddet sind.

Das hat bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen und so dauerte es nicht lange und ich konnte ein gebrauchtes Fully mein Eigen nennen. 
Das war Anfang dieser Saison und seit dem heißt es "learning by doing" oder eben von anderen hier im Deister.


----------



## matzinski (23. November 2011)

mal wieder das alte Thema 

Ich habe erst seit 2009 ein Fully, fahre aber immer noch auch mal ganz gern das HT. Bis 2009 bin ich 15 Jahre lang ausschließlich mit dem HT unterwegs gewesen, vom AlpX bis zum 24 Std Rennen. Geht alles 

Zugegeben, auf das Fully möchte ich nicht mehr verzichten. Das HT geht schon ordentlich auf die Knochen. Aber man kann damit alles fahren, nur eben halt langsamer. Man kann auch gut drauf Fahren lernen. Ein HT erzieht dich zur guten Fahrtechnik.


----------



## taifun (23. November 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Nabend an alle Freunde des Deisters und drumherum.
> Deswegen mal meine Frage: Habt ihr alle sofort mit dem Fully begonnen oder gibt es welche die auch mal in meiner Lage waren ? Und wie seit ihr mit dem HT umgegangen ?
> 
> gruß michael



Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen,es hängt auch damit zusammen was der jeweilige fährt.Ob CC,Marathon,FR oder DH..usw.

Eines ist aber gewiss,mit dem Hardtail lernst du erst mal die Fahrtechnik,das Fully verzeiht dir auch Fahrfehler und bügelt einfach drüber in vielen Fällen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. November 2011)

@matzinski:

ich wollte es trotzdem nochmal aufgreifen ^^
Wollte mal so ein paar Eindrücke bekommen. Vielen Dank dafür.

Wenn ich es so bezeichnen darf, bin ich wahrscheinlich ein "Alles-Fahrer" sprich: DH,CC,FR mit einem HT^^


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. November 2011)

Wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr mit ner Weihnachtsfeier inclusive Verleihung des Sturzpokals aus?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Hitzi (24. November 2011)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Nabend an alle Freunde des Deisters und drumherum.
> 
> Wollte mal so ein paar Eindrücke bekommen wie Ihr so das Mountainbiken begonnen habt.
> 
> ...



1994 mit meinem GT Karakoram gab es keine Federgabeln zur Auswahl. 

Nur Cantilever Bremsen und trotzdem donnerten wir am Gardasee den Tremalzo runter 

Heute gepflegte 140mm weils bequemer ist.....


----------



## schappi (24. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr mit ner Weihnachtsfeier inclusive Verleihung des Sturzpokals aus?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Hallo Homer, da hast du einen guten Punkt!
ich bin im Augenblick beruflich so ausgelastet, das ich zu nicht anderem mehr kommen.
Kannst du dich nicht einfach drum kümmern mit der BH (oder einer anderen Location in Basche) 2 Terminvorschläge zu bekommen und hier zu posten. damit die Deisterfreunde sich auf einen Termin einigen können. Ist da auf dem alten Bergwerksgelände nicht etwas?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2011)

warum immer basche  
wie wär´s mal mit hannover . 
viele deisterfreun.de kommen aus hannover oder sonst wo weg.
oder stilecht im nordmannsturm. 

gruß
hoerman 

p.s. toll wäre ein termin nach dem 16/12/11. bis dahin weile ich ab sonntag in thailand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (24. November 2011)

Problem mit Nordmanns und Annaturm ist, das sie Abends nicht öffnen dürfen wg Wildruhe.

Schlag doch mal was in Hannover vor und mach Terminvorschläge
Ich habe im Augenblick nicht die zeit dafür. So leid mir das tut.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. November 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> p.s. toll wäre ein termin nach dem 16/12/11. bis dahin weile ich ab sonntag in thailand


 
ich auch nicht  
siehe oben


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. November 2011)

Ich finde Basche ganz toll. Ich frag mal im Zeichensaal nach Terminen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tom de la zett (24. November 2011)

Ich fand das Benexer ja auch ganz juut. Wird aber insgesamt vermutlich schwierig, in der Vorweihnachtszeit noch was zu finden...


----------



## taifun (24. November 2011)

oder pinkenburg-wennigsen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. November 2011)

Deisterfreunde feiern im Wald. Location Waldapotheke, entweder am 16.12. Oder 17.12. Ich muss morgen früh bestellen, sonst ist alles weg. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## schaumi (24. November 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde,

für alle, die den Artikel aus der heutigen Schaumburger Nachrichten noch nicht kennen:

*Biken um die Heisterburg herum verboten (natürlich nichts neues!!!!)*

Viel Spass  beim lesen

http://www.sn-online.de/SN/Schaumbu...erg/Gelbe-Warnschilder-gegen-wilde-Bergtouren

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## jaydee1980 (24. November 2011)

Moin Moin,

ich wollte diesen Sonntag oder nächstes we mal in den Deister fahren und mein Bike ein bischen quälen.
Nur war ich noch nie da gewesen und deswegen wollte ich mal fragen wo ich da am besten schöne Trails finde.
Bis jetzt habe ich mein Bike nur durch die Eilenriede gejagt aber da is es ja leider nur Flach.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Torben. (24. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Deisterfreunde feiern im Wald. Location Waldapotheke, entweder am 16.12. Oder 17.12. Ich muss morgen früh bestellen, sonst ist alles weg.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



bitte am 16.12 am 17.12 hab ich schon eine weinachtsfeier vom badminton ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. November 2011)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich wollte diesen Sonntag oder nächstes we mal in den Deister fahren und mein Bike ein bischen quälen.
> Nur war ich noch nie da gewesen und deswegen wollte ich mal fragen wo ich da am besten schöne Trails finde.
> ...



Futschi und Trail könnte echt zur Qual werden.
Häng dich mal an die Frühschicht


----------



## sundancer (24. November 2011)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> ich wollte diesen Sonntag oder nächstes we mal in den Deister fahren und mein Bike ein bischen quälen.
> Nur war ich noch nie da gewesen und deswegen wollte ich mal fragen wo ich da am besten schöne Trails finde.
> ...



Die Freeride und DH Fraktio trifft sich immer gegen ca. 12:00 Uhr entweder am Sportplatz Basche oder am Waldkaterparkplatz in Wennigsen.
Ist die Frage, welche Art von Trails du suchst


----------



## jaydee1980 (24. November 2011)

Naja starkes Freeride und DH wird mit meinem Bike wohl nicht gehen.
Wenn ich mit meinem Fuji bei der DH FR fraktion auftauche werden die wohl nur ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln, kann sein das ich mich aber auch täusche.




Was gibt es denn für Strecken im Deister die ich mit meinen Teil richtig Rocken könnte


----------



## firefighter76 (25. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Deisterfreunde feiern im Wald. Location Waldapotheke, entweder am 16.12. Oder 17.12. Ich muss morgen früh bestellen, sonst ist alles weg.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



16. geht bei mir nicht weihnachtsfeier im feuerwehrlokal ist billiger 
17. geht wenn ich dann schon wieder klar denken kann


----------



## firefighter76 (25. November 2011)

schaumi schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> für alle, die den Artikel aus der heutigen Schaumburger Nachrichten noch nicht kennen:
> 
> ...



merken die die einschläge noch für sowas ist geld da und der ach so böse mountainbiker zerstört den ganzen wald und so nen haufen erde aus dem 10. jahrhundert den kein mensch als festungsanlage erkennt 
und gebuddelt hat da auch keiner 
die ollen schilder haben die bestimmt mit nem nagel an den baum geschlagen


----------



## stefan64 (25. November 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Futschi und Trail könnte echt zur Qual werden.
> Häng dich mal an die Frühschicht



Versteh ich jetzt nicht.

Soll das heissen, die Frühschicht fährt keine Trails oder die Frühschicht quält sich mit falschem Material die Trails runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (25. November 2011)

Keine Nägel Flo, RIESENSPAXSCHRAUBEN!


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. November 2011)

Ach ja, ich hab am 17.12. frei.


----------



## zoomie (25. November 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> merken die die einschläge noch für sowas ist geld da und der ach so böse mountainbiker zerstört den ganzen wald und so nen haufen erde aus dem 10. jahrhundert den kein mensch als festungsanlage erkennt
> und gebuddelt hat da auch keiner
> die ollen schilder haben die bestimmt mit nem nagel an den baum geschlagen


 


HALLO???!!!! Uneinsichtig, rücksichtslos =  Team Springe ?!  

Alles wegen 'nem alten Haufen Dreck... (Zitat)


Waldapotheke ist super! Kann an beiden Tagen, will aber mit dem König feiern


----------



## pAuly87 (25. November 2011)

Moin moin an alle ! wollte mal fragen wie die 'Locals' den Bodenzustand auf Rakete und Barbie/Grab einschätzen? Feucht, nass, rutschig, schmierig... fahrbar  ? Dieses We soll es ja wieder schön "warm" werden also müsste man das ja ausnutzen


MfG


----------



## zoomie (25. November 2011)

..staubig..


----------



## janisj (25. November 2011)

beide Termine OK


----------



## sundancer (25. November 2011)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Naja starkes Freeride und DH wird mit meinem Bike wohl nicht gehen.
> Wenn ich mit meinem Fuji bei der DH FR fraktion auftauche werden die wohl nur ungläubig mit dem Kopf schütteln, kann sein das ich mich aber auch täusche.
> 
> 
> ...



Fahrbar sollten auch mit deinem Bike alle Trails sein. Nur vielleicht nicht so schnell wie mit nem DH oder FR Bike. Auslachen wird dich keiner. Haben alle mal klein angefangen.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. November 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> bitte am 16.12 am 17.12 hab ich schon eine weinachtsfeier vom badminton ...


 
bitte am 17/12 . am 16/12 komm ich grad aus thailand


----------



## schappi (25. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Deisterfreunde feiern im Wald. Location Waldapotheke, entweder am 16.12. Oder 17.12. Ich muss morgen früh bestellen, sonst ist alles weg.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Hallo Homer, 
ich kann oh Wunder an beiden Terminen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. November 2011)

*@**jaydee1980*

Mach dir mal mit deinem Bike keine Gedanken.

Ich fahre mittlerweile mit meinem HT auch die Rakete und andere Trails runter. Wie sundancer sagt, kann man halt die Trails nicht so schnell runter fahren. 

Wenn man aber die einzelnen Passagen gut kennt, kommt man diese auch relativ gut runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (25. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Deisterfreunde feiern im Wald. Location Waldapotheke, entweder am 16.12. Oder 17.12. Ich muss morgen früh bestellen, sonst ist alles weg.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


kann beide Tage 



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Futschi und Trail könnte echt zur Qual werden.
> Häng dich mal an die Frühschicht


Wie soll man denn das verstehen, alter Kellersportler


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2011)

Der Tisch in der waldapotheke ist am 17.12. um 19.00 bestellt. Ich hab mal lose 20 - 40 Teilnehmer angesagt. bis zum 4.12. brauche ich aber ne genauere Zahl.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8962093#post8962093
hier gehts zur Anmeldung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. November 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> kann beide Tage
> Wie soll man denn das verstehen, alter Kellersportler


 
Isch ´abe gar kein´´ Kellär 

Der Eigentliche Tipp sollte lauten: Die starten auch in Hannover, teilweise sind Hardtails unterwegs und sie fahren damit Trails.
Der Gedanke war, dass er z.B. bei euch besser aufgehoben ist als z.B. mit dem Fuji hinter Evel, Fabi und Co. hinterher zu fahren.

Haut rein
Roudy


----------



## matzinski (25. November 2011)

Tja, na denn. Die Frühschicht radelt bekannterweise so gut wie jeden Sonntag 8:30 (ggf. auch mal um 9:00) vom Gipfelkreuz des Benther Bergs in Richtung Deister zum Kaffeetrinken am Annaturm . Wir nehmen jeden mit, der mit will (und kann). Also einfach vorbeischauen.


----------



## exto (25. November 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> merken die die einschläge noch für sowas ist geld da und der ach so böse mountainbiker zerstört den ganzen wald und so nen haufen erde aus dem 10. jahrhundert den kein mensch als festungsanlage erkennt
> und gebuddelt hat da auch keiner
> die ollen schilder haben die bestimmt mit nem nagel an den baum geschlagen



Der blöde Haufen aus dem 10. Jahrhundert ist eben ein Kulturdenkmal. Das ganze könnte mal ne wichtige Ausgrabungsstätte werden, wenn nicht, bis die Jungs mal die Kohle zusammen haben, alles schon pulverisiert ist. 

Manchmal ist es ganz gut, das Ganze mal aus der Sicht der Gegenseite zu betrachten: Da gibt's ne Gruppe von Leuten, die interessieren sich für Geschichte und Archäologie. Sie haben einen geilen Spot im Deister an dem sie ihrem Hobby oder sogar Beruf nachgehen können. Wenn jetzt da die ganze Zeit Biker und Wanderer rumgurken nervt das sicher wie Bolle. Das wär in etwa so, als wenn der örtliche Wanderverein Wandertage auf'm Barbiegrab veranstalten würde. Wenn dann auf deren Spot noch gebaut wird, fühlt sich das so an, als ob der Wanderverein am Barbie auch noch Ruhebänke auf der Line aufstellen würde.

Dass wir hier trotzdem mal wieder nen wunderschönen Bericht aus dem Dilletantenstadel haben ist allerdings richtig. Bunte, aber völlig nutzlose (weil jeder rechtlichen Grundlage entbehrende) Schildchen an die Bäume zu spaxen und darüber den mäßig talentierten Schmierfinken aus der Stammtischrunde nen Artikel verfassen lassen, ist schon echt arm. Kennen wir aber doch, oder?

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, WIR sind die Guten und können das besser. Vielleicht sollte man die Heisterburg in etwa so behandeln, wir Herrn Nüssers Big-Bambi-Weiden: Freiwillige Sperrzone.

Eigentlich ist doch genug Platz für Alle auf dem Hügel, oder?

Natürlich könnte man sich wünschen, dass die Jungs mal mit einem reden, bevor wieder zur Schlacht gerufen wird, aber vielleicht sind sie ja noch lernfähig...


----------



## zoomie (25. November 2011)

Auf der Heisterburg selber hab ich noch nix gebautes gesehen...
Und wo ist das Schild, daß den bösen uneinsichtigen Wanderern dann das wandern auf der Heisterburg untersagt?


----------



## stefan64 (25. November 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht radelt bekannterweise so gut wie jeden Sonntag 8:30 (ggf. auch mal um 9:00) vom Gipfelkreuz des Benther Bergs in Richtung Deister zum Kaffeetrinken am Annaturm . Wir nehmen jeden mit, der mit will (und kann). Also einfach vorbeischauen.



Diese Woche  jedoch schon am Samstag um 8:30.


----------



## exto (25. November 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Auf der Heisterburg selber hab ich noch nix gebautes gesehen...
> Und wo ist das Schild, daß den bösen uneinsichtigen Wanderern dann das wandern auf der Heisterburg untersagt?



Tja, die Rotsocken haben eben noch immer ne weitaus bessere Lobby. Die haben aber auch nen beträchtlichen Zeitvorsprung. 

Wenn da nix gebaut ist, um so besser! Dann ist mal wieder klar, dass Propaganda angesagt ist. Und ehrlich (just my 2 cents): An so nem Spot zu bauen, wäre so ähnlich, wie Kletterhaken in den Kölner Dom zu dübeln. Vielleicht ne Nummer kleiner, aber sonst...


----------



## gloshabigur (25. November 2011)

W





stefan64 schrieb:


> Diese Woche  jedoch schon am Samstag um 8:30.



ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (25. November 2011)

exto schrieb:


> der blöde haufen aus dem 10. Jahrhundert ist eben ein kulturdenkmal...
> ...
> 
> Manchmal ist es ganz gut, das ganze mal aus der sicht der gegenseite zu betrachten...
> ...



danke !


----------



## Madeba (25. November 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ... Und ehrlich (just my 2 cents): An so nem Spot zu bauen, wäre so ähnlich, wie Kletterhaken in den Kölner Dom zu dübeln. Vielleicht ne Nummer kleiner, aber sonst...



nochmal DANKE !


----------



## r0ckZ0r (26. November 2011)

Fährt heute jemand gegen kurz nach 11 vom Waldkater los?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. November 2011)

Auf dem Stammtisch - Fred gilt es den Sturzpokal Anwärter zu nominieren. Also los. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. November 2011)

So, um hier mal wieder ein bisschen Leben in die Bude zu bringen, hier mal ein paar Fotos aus dem Fichtelgebirge mit Verstärkung aus der Heimat 

Flo fährt im Kopf schonmal die optimale Linie:






Paul sitzt seit seinem Mittelhandknochenbruch im Juni zum ersten Mal wieder auf dem Rad:





Flo zeigt, wie es geht:





icke:





Morgen gehts weiter!


----------



## Dease (26. November 2011)

Schaut noch viel Spaß aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. November 2011)

BAM, Junge!  Ab durch die Tanne


----------



## Skyjet (26. November 2011)

Seit gefühlter Ewigkeit geht´s morgen wieder einmal in den Deister....fahren ab 1045 Uhr zu ner Endurotour ab WK los....wenn das Wetter nicht schlechter wird....wird demnächst etwas feuchter in der Region!


----------



## Jennfa (26. November 2011)

Schicke Fotos Johann! Sieht nach Spaß aus !


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. November 2011)

so liebe deisterfreunde/innen , 
melde mich nun für die nächsten 3 wochen aus dem deister ab. 
werde mir bei 30 C° morgen auf exto´s anraten ein lecker bierchen in der gegko-bar in bangkok reinziehen. 

bis zur weihnachtsfeier ... und bleibt alle heile. 

hoerman


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. November 2011)

Viel Spaß hoermi. Wenn du wieder da bist kommst du mit in die "Frauen- mit-zu-schweren-Rädern- und-alte-lahme-Säcke" Trainingsgruppe


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## taifun (27. November 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Viel Spaß hoermi. Wenn du wieder da bist kommst du mit in die "Frauen- mit-zu-schweren-Rädern- und-alte-lahme-Säcke" Trainingsgruppe
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


oh, die Gruppe könnte mittlerweile auch zu mir passen;-)
Sören hab viel Spaß und fall nicht auf die Ladyboys rein....haha


----------



## Madeba (27. November 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...melde mich nun für die nächsten 3 wochen aus dem deister ab...


ach...

und wo warst Du in den letzen drei Wochen ?


----------



## jaydee1980 (27. November 2011)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Frühschicht 

Wie lange dauert eure Tour denn im schnitt so vom Benther Berg bis zum Deister.
Ich würde echt gerne mal mit fahren nur weis ich nicht ob ich dafür fit genug bin


----------



## stefan64 (27. November 2011)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Frühschicht
> 
> Wie lange dauert eure Tour denn im schnitt so vom Benther Berg bis zum Deister.
> Ich würde echt gerne mal mit fahren nur weis ich nicht ob ich dafür fit genug bin



Ich starte immer um 7:50 aus Linden. Treffpunkt ist dann wie bekannt um 8:30 oben auf dem Benther.
Wir fahren dann meist 3 bis 4 Trails im Deister und sind so gegen 14:00 in Hemmingen bzw. 14:30 in Linden zurück.
Auf dem Tacho habe ich immer rund 75 bis 85 km und 1000 bis 1300 hm.
Es kommt auch vor, dass wir den einen oder anderen Bahn- oder Autofahrer nach Absprache um 10:15 (abgestimmt mit dem Fahrplan der S-Bahn) am Waldkater (Ostdeister) oder am Bahnhof Egestorf (für uns Richtung Westdeister) einsammeln.

Wenn dir die komplette Tour zu stressig ist, kannst du dich ja mal unterwegs dranhängen. Die spaßigen Sachen finden eh im Deister statt.
Einfach Samstags posten, wo es die lieber ist.

Und lass dich von Roudys Spruch mit dem Trail und der Qual nicht entmutigen. 
Man kann auch mit dem Hardtail schnell und sicher runterkommen und ne Menge Spaß haben.
Dazu braucht es noch nicht mal ne Federgabel oder Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2011)

Hallo Johann, 

deine Fotos aus dem Fichtelgebirge schauen ja ziemlich vielversprechend aus. Ich find' felsige Sachen ja ziemlich geil. Gibt es da noch mehr davon? Lohnt es sich dort ggf. mal 'ne Mehrtagestour zu planen. Man muss ja vieleicht nicht immer in die Alpen gondeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. November 2011)

Die Trails hier sind relativ vielfältig:












Das Meiste sind aber Steine





und große Steine:





Und das ist unser persönlicher Guide, der sich auch mal den Deister angucken will, nach den ruhmreichen Geschichten, die ich über den Hügel erzält habe  





Achja, Grüße aus "Klein Canada" oder frei nach Flo auch "Bavarian Columbia" 





@Matze: Trails und Topographie hier ähneln sehr dem Harz. Man kann hier gut Tagestouren auf Trails machen. Allerdings sind die Höhen- und Tiefenmeter natürlich irgendwie beschränkt. Also ich würde ehrlich gesagt lieber noch 3h länger Auto fahren und dann richtige Berge befahren, wenn man schonmal unterwegs ist. 
Trotzdem seid ihr hier natürlich alle willkommen! Auch als Zwischenstopp auf dem Weg in oder aus den Alpen!


----------



## matzinski (27. November 2011)

Hmm, das sieht auf jeden Fall alles ganz lecker aus - müsste man mal drüber nachdenken über so'n Abstecher dahin


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. November 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> ...
> Und lass dich von Roudys Spruch mit dem Trail und der Qual nicht entmutigen.
> Man kann auch mit dem Hardtail schnell und sicher runterkommen und ne Menge Spaß haben.
> Dazu braucht es noch nicht mal ne Federgabel oder Scheibenbremsen.


 
Ich habe wiedermal von mir auf andere geschlossen 
Sorry 

Ich war gestern wieder mit dem WackelPony unterwegs.
Jetzt, wo die Ölmenge meiner 55RV aufs Zehntel stimmt und die Feder mit Schrumpfschlauch stillgelegt ist konnte ich das lautlose gleiten wieder genießen.
Es ging schon wieder ganz schön schnell, das Hüpfen kommt wieder und mit den netten Leuten aus dem Westen hat es doppelt Spaß gemacht.
Keine Ahnung, warum ich so lange nicht den Grabweg gefahren bin . Wenn man Grab & Barbie nacheinander ohne Uphill fahren könnte, würde ich Sonderurlaub beantragen und an der Laube pennen 

Wenn ich dann allerdings auf den Familien-Firma-Weihnachts-Adventskalender schaue, war das meine letzte planbare Tour für 2011.

Also, dann bis zum ersten SnowRide´12

Der Roudy


----------



## taxifolia (28. November 2011)

Ich habe Nachwuchs- ein neues "Wackelpony" , war eine 
schwere Geburt.







Foto ist nicht von mir, im Wald wird das Ding ja schmutzig


taxi


----------



## Jennfa (28. November 2011)

War schön dich mal wieder im Wald anzutreffen Roudy. Das war ja endlich mal ne Runde fast wie früher. Wenn jetzt noch der Exto 2012 öfters wieder im Wald auftaucht bin ich baff ;-) .


----------



## matzinski (28. November 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Ich habe Nachwuchs- ein neues "Wackelpony" , war eine
> schwere Geburt.
> 
> 
> ...


Schick, schick. Da war der Weihnachtsmann aber früh bei dir


----------



## exto (28. November 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch der Exto 2012 öfters wieder im Wald auftaucht bin ich baff ;-) .



Das täuscht 

Ich war auch 2011 öfter mal im Wald. Sogar in eurem! Im Gegensatz zu Roudy hab ich sogar im Deister gepennt. Allerdings nicht an der Laube, sondern an der Alten Taufe. Das mach' ich 2012 definitiv öfter mal. 

Wir sind uns halt nicht über'n Weg gelaufen. Müssen uns halt mal konkret verabreden. Neben dir und Moritz fehlen mir z.B. Roudy, Schappi, Downhillfaller, Madeba, Phil, Taxi und (man höre und staune!) sogar der Hoerminator in meiner 2011er Trail-Buddy-Liste. Das muss sich definitiv ändern!!!


----------



## Jennfa (28. November 2011)

Ich muss auch immer an dich denken wenn ich an der alten Taufe vorbeifahre !


----------



## Madeba (28. November 2011)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Ich muss auch immer an dich denken wenn ich an der alten Taufe vorbeifahre !


wegen "Alt" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (28. November 2011)

exto schrieb:


> ... fehlen mir ... in meiner 2011er Trail-Buddy-Liste. Das muss sich definitiv ändern!!!


ist noch nicht zu spät, ein paar Tage hast Du noch. 

und mal ganz uncharmant geschrieben: das würde Deinem WP-Konto auch mal ganz gut tun...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. November 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Das täuscht
> 
> Ich war auch 2011 öfter mal im Wald. Sogar in eurem! Im Gegensatz zu Roudy hab ich sogar im Deister gepennt. Allerdings nicht an der Laube, sondern an der Alten Taufe. Das mach' ich 2012 definitiv öfter mal.
> 
> Wir sind uns halt nicht über'n Weg gelaufen. Müssen uns halt mal konkret verabreden. Neben dir und Moritz fehlen mir z.B. Roudy, Schappi, Downhillfaller, Madeba, Phil, Taxi und (man höre und staune!) sogar der Hoerminator in meiner 2011er Trail-Buddy-Liste. Das muss sich definitiv ändern!!!



Jaja, der "alte" Kern. Gut das ich wenigstens Jennfa, Lakeke, Skyjet+Janis """abhaken""" konnte.
Das Ding ist in Sachen Buddys und Trail inzwischen so groß geworden, dass der Zufall oder die Gewohnheit nur noch ein müder Helfer sind.
Da hilft echt nur noch verabreden

Bis 2012

@Jennfa: Ich habe es genossen, auch wenn mir die Luft für viel Text fehlte.
@Taxi: Krasse Rakete, quasi der Urenkel meines Ponys  Die Farbe hilft, dich auch im Busch wieder zu finden


----------



## mr.pinky (30. November 2011)

Moinsen is jemand Freitag Vormittag im Deister unterwegs der nem "wiedereinsteiger" nen paar trails zeigen kann? Hab nach einer langen durststrecke endlich mal wieder Geld für nen bike gehabt  fahre lieber bergab als bergauf nen paar trails wie farnweg kenn ich schon aber es dürstet mich nach mehr


----------



## stefan'70 (1. Dezember 2011)

was geht im deister jetzt ab, mir ist heute zu ohren gekommen das es nun noch ein paar verbots schilder für biker mehr geben soll !!! ???
also nicht nur heisterburg auf der rodenberger seite sondern nun auch am grabweg !!!

ist da was dran, dann muß ich wohl doch wieder mehr im harz beiken gehen, bis bei uns im deister alles in trocknen tüchern ist mit dem verein und den 2 strecken !!!

ride free ... !!!   :-6


----------



## stefan64 (1. Dezember 2011)

stefan'70 schrieb:


> was geht im deister jetzt ab, mir ist heute zu ohren gekommen das es nun noch ein paar verbots schilder für biker mehr geben soll !!! ???
> also nicht nur heisterburg auf der rodenberger seite sondern nun auch am grabweg !!!
> 
> ist da was dran, dann muß ich wohl doch wieder mehr im harz beiken gehen, bis bei uns im deister alles in trocknen tüchern ist mit dem verein und den 2 strecken !!!
> ...



Haben wir heute beim Nightride auch gesehen.
Auf den Einstiegen zum Barbie und zum Grab steht neuerdings jeweils dieses Schild http://www.wolkdirekt.com/images/60...ivatkennzeichnung-fuer-radfahrer-verboten.jpg auf einem 3m hohen Fuß mitten auf den Trails.
Weiter unten haben wir keine Schilder mehr gesehen.

Sieht sehr  professionell gemacht aus.
Könnte auch in Hannover am Straßenrand stehen.


----------



## SouzA (1. Dezember 2011)

Öhm, wie sieht den das jetzt bei euch mit der Akzeptanz aus?
Sind die Trails ab sofort still gelegt?

Mensch ey... grad das BarbieGrab...

cya
SouzA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Dezember 2011)

So ein Schild ist doch ein Muss für jeden Schrauber-Keller


----------



## stefan64 (1. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So ein Schild ist doch ein Muss für jeden Schrauber-Keller



Hast recht.
Würd sich als Souvenir gut an meiner Schuppentür machen.
Direkt unter den Startnummern und dem Schiebedach.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Dezember 2011)

An der Schuppentür aber nur von innen! Genau wie die großen gelben Schilder


----------



## Darkwing Duck (1. Dezember 2011)

Da hat wohl tatsächlich jemand von den selbsternannten Hilfssheriffs Humor. Also hoffe ich zumindest mal. Wenn die nämlich nicht jemand "privat" da hin gestellt hat, würde das doch bedeuten, dass die in irgendeiner Form aus öffentlichen Mitteln finanziert sein müssen, oder?

Mich würde jetzt mal brennend interessieren, wo im Deisterumland jetzt zwei solcher Schilder fehlen


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Dezember 2011)

Die Schilder haben tatsächlich die Jungs vom Forst aufgestellt.
Nur, wie soll ich das denn erkennen? Wissen die nicht, das man beim Biken auf den Trail achten muß. Wie soll ich denn da Etwas in 3m Höhe erkennen?
Ich bin mal gespannt wie oft die Sheriff's bei 3 Grad im Wald stehen und abkassieren. Ich tippe 2 mal.

Ich bekenne mich hiermit öffentlich zu den geilen Trails und werde die Schilder ignorieren.

Falls die Polizei hier mitliest: Bitte kommen Sie am Wochenende mit einem Mannschaftswagen!
Wenn ich schon 20 oder 30 Euro für den Spaß bezahlen muß, möchte Ich auch einen Shuttleservice in Anspruch nehmen!


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Dezember 2011)

Nachtrag
Die Schilder auf der Heisterburg werd Ich akzeptieren, da geb ich Exto Recht. Der Rest is für die Katz!


----------



## Phil81 (2. Dezember 2011)

Wenn das so weiter geht brauch ich nen grösseren Keller.


----------



## chris2305 (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde das hier ja viel passende:

http://www.sicherestrassen.de/VKZKa.../www.sicherestrassen.de/VKZKatalog/Kat240.htm

oder?


----------



## Madeba (2. Dezember 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich finde das hier ja viel passende:
> 
> http://www.sicherestrassen.de/VKZKa.../www.sicherestrassen.de/VKZKatalog/Kat240.htm
> 
> oder?



genau, "Benutzungspflicht"


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Dezember 2011)

Die Dinger kosten 11 Euro nochwas bei Amazon.
Laßt uns doch auf der Weihnachtsfeier mal die Mütze wandern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (2. Dezember 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Dinger kosten 11 Euro nochwas bei Amazon.
> Laßt uns doch auf der Weihnachtsfeier mal die Mütze wandern.



Ich glaube mir fällt da noch eine Beschaffungsquelle ein.....


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (2. Dezember 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich finde das hier ja viel passende:
> 
> http://www.sicherestrassen.de/VKZKa.../www.sicherestrassen.de/VKZKatalog/Kat240.htm
> 
> oder?



oder vielleicht sowas:


----------



## firefighter76 (2. Dezember 2011)

kann ja mal einer beim ordnungsamt nachfragen ob die schilder genemigt wurden wenn nicht drauf gesch... sowas kann ich mir auch in den garten hängen


----------



## Power-Valve (2. Dezember 2011)

setzt nicht das Aufstellen eines Schildes voraus, dass das ein richtiger Weg ist? (TOEW?) Das wird von den Jaegern und Foerstern ja immer verneint.

...und dann kommt das Waldgesetz...


----------



## chris2305 (2. Dezember 2011)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> setzt nicht das Aufstellen eines Schildes voraus, dass das ein richtiger Weg ist? (TOEW?) Das wird von den Jaegern und Foerstern ja immer verneint.
> 
> ...und dann kommt das Waldgesetz...



Sehr gut mitgedacht!!!! Aufstellen von Schildern muss genehmigt werden vom zuständigen Ordnungsamt....... Müsste man mal nachfragen....

Wenn es nicht genehmigt ist( was mich auch sehr wundern würde und voraussetzen würde es handelt sich um einen öffentlichen Weg) können wir ja auch ein Schild drunter schrauben


----------



## Torben. (2. Dezember 2011)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Die Schilder haben tatsächlich die Jungs vom Forst aufgestellt.
> Nur, wie soll ich das denn erkennen? Wissen die nicht, das man beim Biken auf den Trail achten muß. Wie soll ich denn da Etwas in 3m Höhe erkennen?
> Ich bin mal gespannt wie oft die Sheriff's bei 3 Grad im Wald stehen und abkassieren. Ich tippe 2 mal.
> 
> ...



seh ich auch so. ist denn überhaupt rechtens da verbotsschilder hinzustellen das schrenkt ja das waldbetretungsrecht ein und ist diskriminierung der biker. ich meine mal gelesen zu haben das das alles auch erst geprüft werden muss ob das schild auch nicht gegen ein gesetzt "verstöst" ?!?!?!?


----------



## exto (2. Dezember 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> ...können wir ja auch ein Schild drunter schrauben



Die - meines Erachtens - beste Umgangsweise mit sem Thema! Lasst uns doch mal witzige Ideen sammeln. Ein paar lustige "Schilderwälder" auf den Trails könnte den Unterhaltungswert der Trails noch um ne Humorkomponente erweitern...

...und die armen, griesgrämigen Waldjunker hätten auch mal was zu lachen. Zu allererst muss wohl 'n deisterfreun.de-Aufkleber drauf  Oder wie wär's mit Startnummern? Da hätte ich noch'n Paar...


----------



## Dease (2. Dezember 2011)

So langsam wird mir klar, wofür Taxi alle restlichen Aufkleber von mir haben wollte


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Dezember 2011)

BI hat ein T-Shirt Motiv mit nem Downhiller im Radweg - Schild. Vlt. können wir das ja kopieren 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Dezember 2011)

Bitte denkt an den Stammtisch am 17.12. In der Waldapotheke. Eintragungen bitte im  Stammtisch Fred tätigen. Ich gebe dann am Sonntag die Teilnehmerzahl an. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## NightWing77 (3. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt hamse uns... 
Wir haben ja jetzt unsere zwei Strecken... ( bald ), 
reicht ja auch aus, 
aus Sicht der Behörden u. Förster u. wie se alle heißen.

Wenn das mal nicht spätestens im Frühjahr, wenn auch ich aus der Winterstarre erwache, richig Streß geben wird. 

Jede Strecke wird von so einem tollen Schild verziert sein, was uns das befahren verbietet. 
Jeder Nichtradfahrer wird jagt auf uns machen, wenn man uns erwischen sollte wie wir dennoch die Wege befahren.
Oh man ich seh schon den Peterwagen Patrouille fahren im Deister, auf der suche nach Gesetzbrüchigen Radkriminellen.


----------



## Torben. (3. Dezember 2011)

wenn sie meinen die können uns derart verarschen haben sie sich geschnitten.
Acktion ...Reaktion ...


----------



## matzinski (3. Dezember 2011)

...so'n Schild ist auch schnell mal wieder abgesägt


----------



## matzinski (3. Dezember 2011)

sieht nach Dreckswetter aus morgen früh 

... egal, Frühschicht um 7:50 Hem ? 8:30 BB ?


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Dezember 2011)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Jetzt hamse uns...
> Wir haben ja jetzt unsere zwei Strecken... ( bald ),
> reicht ja auch aus,
> aus Sicht der Behörden u. Förster u. wie se alle heißen.
> ...



dann fahr ich halt mit 50km/h die forstwege runter mal sehen was die rennleitung dann sagt
oder der förster wenn er von einer meute mountainbiker den forstweg langgejagt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (3. Dezember 2011)

Andi, bleib mal locker und halt Dich an Flo  .  Du kommst doch bei Regen sowieso nicht in'n Wald .

Desweiteren dürfen Mädchen, wie gehabt, eh nicht bremsen wenn irgendwer schreit oder sich in den Weg stellt. WIR könnten ja überfallen werden. 

Jemand sollte beim Ordnungsamt nachfragen, ob das nicht doch nur bei ebay gekauft und befestigt wurde. Mit was wird das gerechtfertigt? Ansonsten find ich die blaue Schild-Variante unter dem bösen roten Schild sehr schön. Oder man könnte auch den roten Rand mit weißer Farbe übersprühen  Ich bin gerne böse...


----------



## zoomie (3. Dezember 2011)

ACH - Homer hat heute abend mit seiner Band 'Bitter sweet Alley' einen Auftritt bei den 'Nordmannen' in Wennigsen.. falls jemand noch nichts vor hat


----------



## turbokeks (3. Dezember 2011)

Also ich find das mit den Schildern gar nicht so 'ne schlechte Idee - so weiß ich endlich wo die Trails im Deister sind. Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand  die jeweiligen Namen drunter schreiben 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## gloshabigur (3. Dezember 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> sieht nach Dreckswetter aus morgen früh
> 
> ... egal, Frühschicht um 7:50 Hem ? 8:30 BB ?



sischer datt


----------



## taifun (3. Dezember 2011)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Also ich find das mit den Schildern gar nicht so 'ne schlechte Idee - so weiß ich endlich wo die Trails im Deister sind. Vielleicht kann ja noch jemand  die jeweiligen Namen drunter schreiben
> 
> MfG
> turbokeks


ich schätz  das mal unter Ironie ein.
Und nicht ernst gemeint!


----------



## exto (3. Dezember 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> ich schätz  das mal unter Ironie ein.
> Und nicht ernst gemeint!



Warum? Ich halte das für 'ne geile Idee: Jeder vom Dilletantenstadel "gekennzeichnete" Trail wird mit Namen versehen und so gepusht. So geht der ganze Spaß nach hinten los. Die Schilder kannste eh vergessen. Siehe NdsWaldG. Da wird die Rennleitung sich schön raushalten. Die haben sicher wenig Bedarf, sich lächerlich zu machen (ganz anders als die Wennigser Bauernkrieger).

Wie hat Flo so schön gesagt? Aktion erzeugt Reaktion...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (3. Dezember 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> sieht nach Dreckswetter aus morgen früh
> 
> ... egal, Frühschicht um 7:50 Hem ? 8:30 BB ?


Wetter? Was ist Wetter? 7:50 Hem ...


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. Dezember 2011)

mal gucken, was da so alles im Deister passieren wird. spannend ist es allemal...

Andere Frage: wer hat positive Erfahrungen mit Lampen für Nightrides? 
Vorgaben: Montage an Helm als einzige Lichtquelle, mind. 2-3 h Laufzeit, ordentliche Qualität (Verarbeitung, Pannenanfälligkeit), Kosten, Bezug ?

würde mich über Meinungen freuen, gerne als PN.

Bis bald im Deister,
Charles


----------



## matzinski (3. Dezember 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich würde diese http://www.dealextreme.com/p/ssc-p7-3-mode-900-lumen-led-headlamp-bike-light-set-4-18650-50947 bestellen.
> 
> Ich denke, das ist genau die gleiche, die wir alle vor 2 Jahren bestellt haben.
> Allerdings kostet sie nur noch knapp 34 .
> ...


----------



## Madeba (3. Dezember 2011)

und wenn Du sofort bestellst, bekommst Du sie vielleicht auch schon Ende Marz, rechtzeitig zur Sommerzeit...

Mittlerweile gibt es die Lampe auch in D übers Netz zu kaufen. Teurer, aber ohne PayPal, Zoll und Wartezeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbokeks (3. Dezember 2011)

taifun schrieb:


> ich schätz  das mal unter Ironie ein...


Was soll man zu diesem Schilderirrsinn sonst auch sagen. Das scheint ja grade in Mode zu sein: Schilder, Schilder, Schilder   Das Beste wäre natürlich, man würde uns MTB'lern das gleiche Recht auf Spaß, Erholung und "mal abschalten können" zugestehen wie Spaziergängern, Wanderern, etc. auch. Aber das ist wohl leider (noch) Wunschdenken. Es gibt halt immer jemanden, der einem den Tag vermiesen will.

Da kann man nur eins machen: Ruhe bewahren, freundlichen Grüßen, das biken genießen - und sich nich von den Schildern ablenken lassen 


MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Power-Valve (3. Dezember 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> und wenn Du sofort bestellst, bekommst Du sie vielleicht auch schon Ende Marz, rechtzeitig zur Sommerzeit...
> 
> Mittlerweile gibt es die Lampe auch in D übers Netz zu kaufen. Teurer, aber ohne PayPal, Zoll und Wartezeit.



Meine letzten Bestellungen bei dealextreme waren immer nach ca. 2 Wochen da...


Die "billige" Lampe oben ist nur fast baugleich mit jener die wir alle haben. "Unsere" hat einen weiteren Lichtkegel, die guenstige ist nen richtiger Spot. Auch die Stecker sind minimal anders, insg. die Qualitaet aber nicht schlechter.


Die "alte" ist weiterhin zu haben fuer $70... 


Gruss Uwe


----------



## taxifolia (4. Dezember 2011)

...zu den Schildern sage ich hier mal nix, saugen sonst nur die falschen Leute Nektar daraus. Ggf. mehr in der IG.

NIX sage ich aus dem selben Grund auch zum gestern erhaltenen Vertragsentwurf der NLF ( e n d l i c h),
stelle den mal heute im Laufe des Tages bei der IG ein- ich freu mich schon auf eure liebevollen Kommentare. Exto kann schonmal seinen 9 H- Staedtler Bleifstift vorwärmen
Aber daran denkenas sind nicht die 10 Gebote, sondern eine VB.

Fährt heute jemand auch zu christlichen Zeiten oder nur Frühschicht?

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Dezember 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Fährt heute jemand auch zu christlichen Zeiten oder nur Frühschicht?
> 
> taxi



ich bin heute nachmittag auf dem Barbiegrab zugegen. Vorher werde ich mit meiner familie noch zum brunch gehen, also noch träger Fahrad fahren als sonst. Ich melde mich mal, wenn ich so weit bin


----------



## taxifolia (4. Dezember 2011)

D A S hört sich mal gut an.

taxi


----------



## janisj (4. Dezember 2011)

Ein wenig Lesestoff für die Diskussion:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485299
Trifft allerdings nicht NDS, aber trotzdem interresant.


----------



## exto (4. Dezember 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> stelle den mal heute im Laufe des Tages bei der IG ein- ich freu mich schon auf eure liebevollen Kommentare. Exto kann schonmal seinen 9 H- Staedtler Bleifstift vorwärmen



Isch abe gar kein IG


----------



## janisj (4. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Isch abe gar kein IG


wir schicken dir per PM eine Extrawurst bzw ausgelesene Taxi Zitate aus IG


----------



## taxifolia (4. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Isch abe gar kein IG



Tatsächlich  Dann wirst Du eben zwangsaufgenommen, drei Fürsprecher kriegst Du ja nicht zusammen.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (4. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Isch abe gar kein IG



Krass isch och nett.....


----------



## LocoFanatic (4. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Meinungen bzgl Helmlampe.


----------



## taxifolia (4. Dezember 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Krass isch och nett.....



Irgenwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass ich verar$cht werde, bloß weil ihr kein IG habt, jeder sonst hat heute IG, das ist wie Eifon, denkt mal darüber nach
War heute übrigens mit homer und seinem Bremsklotzhund auf dem Barbie Grab- kann das Enduro nur empfehlen -auch bergauf.  

taxi


----------



## chris2305 (4. Dezember 2011)

Hast du falsch verstanden


----------



## exto (4. Dezember 2011)

Hinsichtlich der Zwangseingemeindung in der IG haben Chris und ich ja in sofern Glück, dass der alleinermächtigte Häuptling ja offensichtlich derzeit in den Armen seiner Angebeteten an einem blütenweißen Strand in der südlichen Hemisphäre weilt und nicht in der Lage ist, die Zwangsvollstreckung vorzunehmen.

Alternativ würde ich eine konstruktive Diskussion und gleichzeitige Vernichtung gesundheitsschädlicher Mengen alkoholischer Getränke vorschlagen


----------



## Madeba (4. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Zwangseingemeindung in der IG haben Chris und ich ja in sofern Glück, dass der alleinermächtigte Häuptling ja offensichtlich derzeit in den Armen seiner Angebeteten an einem blütenweißen Strand in der südlichen Hemisphäre weilt und nicht in der Lage ist, die Zwangsvollstreckung vorzunehmen...


ach, der Roudy ist auch im Urlaub  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich könnt´wetten, dass hoermi auch am Strande von Pattaya in dieses Forum sieht und zu Zwangsmaßnahmen jeder Art bereit ist. 

Hast Du da ein Ferienhaus, Exto, oder warum fängt der jetzt auch mit ausgedehnten  Fernostreisen an ? 

taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2011)

Madeba schrieb:


> ach, der Roudy ist auch im Urlaub ?


 
Ja


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Isch abe gar kein IG





chris2305 schrieb:


> Krass isch och nett.....


 
Da ich länger im Urlaub, nicht im Wald war und kurz vor dem nächsten Urlaub stehe - helft mir.

Ist hier ein Arbeitsauftrag enthalten oder nur IG +/- bashing?
Ich lad´auch sofort ein. Warne aber vor Dingen, die hinter der Tür passieren


----------



## Power-Valve (5. Dezember 2011)

dafuer!


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Dezember 2011)

@axel und chris : 
ich bin nicht merh der haeuptling der ig. ist der roudy.

was bin ich froh in asien zu sein . 
hier ist alles sooo entspannt, dass mich die schilder im deister nicht im geringsten tangieren. 

beste gruesse aus pukket 

hoermi


----------



## taxifolia (5. Dezember 2011)

Also wenn chris2305 und exto "IG haben wollen"  , bin ich dafür, weil ich sie für stark genug halte, auf der dunklen Seite des IBC zu bestehen.

taxi

p.s.: Fährt roudy auch auf Extos Ranch nach Thailand- war er da grad ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> p.s.: Fährt roudy auch auf Extos Ranch nach Thailand- war er da grad ?


 
Mein Budget hat Leider nur bis OS-Schinkel gereicht


----------



## chris2305 (5. Dezember 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Also wenn chris2305 und exto "IG haben wollen"  , bin ich dafür, weil ich sie für stark genug halte, auf der dunklen Seite des IBC zu bestehen.
> 
> taxi
> 
> p.s.: Fährt roudy auch auf Extos Ranch nach Thailand- war er da grad ?



Oh mein Meister Exto, ich bin dein kleiner Padawan.    

Sorry der Ex Häuptling hat mich auch schon zweimal wieder eingeladen, aber ich kann mich bis heute nicht wieder überwinden....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Dezember 2011)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Oh mein Meister Exto, ich bin dein kleiner Padawan.
> 
> Sorry der Ex Häuptling hat mich auch schon zweimal wieder eingeladen, aber ich kann mich bis heute nicht wieder überwinden....


 
Die, die das Treiben hinter der Tür kritisch betrachten sind mir genau so lieb. Wenn´s zu laut wird, komm rein du hast ja einen Schlüssel


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. Dezember 2011)

War irgendwer gestern auf der Rakete unterwegs ??

Unterhalb des letzten Stückes, lag ein großer Baum quer über die Strecke. Ich war so gegen 15.30 Uhr auf der Rakete.

Der Baum lag quer auf der Strecke. Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der Baum so wie er abgetrennt war, sehr danach aussah als ob man mit einer Axt daran gearbeitet hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Dezember 2011)

Das war der Baum, den die bekloppten Hochsitz Terroristen angesägt hatten.   Der ist beim ersten Sturm letzes WE umgeknickt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...oder warum fängt der jetzt auch mit ausgedehnten  Fernostreisen an ?
> 
> taxi



...weil der weiß, was gut tut  Wer sich mal entspannen will, fährt nach Thailand, wer sich tiefenentspannen will, fährt n Stück weiter nach Laos. Wer sich da aufregt, wird gnadenlos ausgelacht.

Also die perfekte Umgebung für unseren Höerminator...


----------



## taxifolia (5. Dezember 2011)

...Exto, Du hast ja doch IG 

Also wenn man dem Laoten im Hotel wie folgt freundlich beauftragt : "Ho ma bidde ne Flasche Bier ", sagt der: " '***'`=%""!)) ;", was soviel heißt wie : "Leck mich mal am Arsch, Du blöde Papp- und Langnase" und hält die Hand für nen tip auf ?? Traumhaft !

Ist es dieses Laosl, das man beim auswärtigen Amt findet:

"Landesspezifische Sicherheitshinweise

Kriminalität

Die Kleinkriminalität in Laos nimmt deutlich zu. In den von Touristen stark frequentierten Städten Vientiane, Luang Prabang und Vang Vieng kommt es immer häufiger zu Überfällen und Handtaschen- und Mopeddiebstählen, gelegentlich auch unter Gewaltanwendung.

Die Zunahme der Kriminalität ist eng verbunden mit ansteigendem Drogenmissbrauch in Laos.

Die Polizei in Vientiane hat eine 24-Stunden-Hotline eingerichtet, unter der Verkehrsunfälle oder Verbrechen gemeldet werden können: 021 21 27 03."

Alles Gute hoerman- warst ein netter Kerl.

taxi


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2011)

Das mit dem Bier ist mir letztens in Berlin so passiert. Und die entsprechende Hotline in Deutschland ist (vielleicht aus gutem Grund) deutlich einfacher zu merken und wohl sehr viel älter: 110 

Wenn ich in 10 Jahren aufhöre zu knechten, steht für euch Spacken jederzeit ein frisch bezogenes Bett und n Beer Lao bei mir in Luang Prabang bereit


----------



## Phil81 (6. Dezember 2011)

Komm ich drauf zurück


----------



## taxifolia (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich auf, hör doch dieses Jahr auf 
Wieso ist die Krminellentelefonnummer von oben eine alte Wuppertaler Vorwahl- 02121- da stimmt doch was nicht.


Kennt ihr diese Video schon ?

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9WW3QHCeDI"]Radsport im Deister - eine filmische Inszenierung Teil 1      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Im 2. Teil kommen die deisterfreun.de vor. Hat er ganz gut hingekriegt der Bengel- Respekt.

taxi


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bier ist mir letztens in Berlin so passiert. Und die entsprechende Hotline in Deutschland ist (vielleicht aus gutem Grund) deutlich einfacher zu merken und wohl sehr viel älter: 110
> 
> Wenn ich in 10 Jahren aufhöre zu knechten, steht für euch Spacken jederzeit ein frisch bezogenes Bett und n Beer Lao bei mir in Luang Prabang bereit




gibbet bei dir auch chang ? 
das schmeckt mir besser 

p.s. auch in thailand kann man sich richtig gut tiefenentspannen 

kann alle die schon mal hier waren jetzt bestens verstehen 

das problem ist nur,dass ich absolut keine ahnung habe, wie ich alle hobbys (mtb und ski-fahren) , urlaub mit tochter und asien unter einen hut bekommen soll .

@ chef : ich brauch mehr urlaub


----------



## Phil81 (6. Dezember 2011)

Ski fahren is natürlich Essig da unten aber MTB ginge da schon. Gibt bisher nur keinen der ernsthaft Touren anbietet. Kann jetzt nur für Vietnam sprechen da ich in Thailand nie in den Bergen war, aber dort gibt es Esel und Karrenwege in massen. 

Man bräuchte nur einen Kundigen Guide der das Gebiet gut kennt.

Was das Thema "Bier" (alles plörre) angeht würde ich dann Tiger oder Anchor (nicht das Belgische) bevorzugen.

Also trag mich dann schon mal für Feb 2021 in die Gästeliste ein


----------



## r0ckZ0r (6. Dezember 2011)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Ich auf, hör doch dieses Jahr auf
> Wieso ist die Krminellentelefonnummer von oben eine alte Wuppertaler Vorwahl- 02121- da stimmt doch was nicht.
> 
> 
> ...



Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema hier zurückzukommen:

Ist echt gut gelungen - weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (6. Dezember 2011)

Hi Hoermi,

da solltest du  nach Doi      Inthanon hinfahren. 
Da habe ich sogar organisierte MTB Touren gesehen ( mit teilweise fragwurdigen Bikes). Und der Berg ist auch genug groß, und oben ist dazu noch Arsch kalt. BTW, da oben ist eine geile "Northshore"... leider nur für Pfuzegänger gedacht... aber so lange keiner sieht....

Tiefentspannen.... du meinst tief in die Feuchtgebiete oder?




hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gibbet bei dir auch chang ?
> das schmeckt mir besser
> 
> p.s. auch in thailand kann man sich richtig gut tiefenentspannen
> ...


----------



## exto (6. Dezember 2011)

Aaah, ich seh schon: Alles Genießer hier  Doi Ithanon ist wirklich echt kalt! Es geht aber auch wärmer: Am Doi Suothep (Hausberg von Chiang Mai) gibt's Trails, die würden selbst King Evel die Tränen in die Augen steigen lassen  Wir müssten also nur noch irgendwie Kontakt zur örtlichen Szene herstellen und nen Termin festlegen 

P.S: Sören, ich hab noch zwei (!) Kisten original 0,64er Chang und ne Flasche Sam Song zu Hause. Die stell ich uns mal kalt


----------



## taxifolia (7. Dezember 2011)

wie heißt runder Tisch auf Laotisch ?

Fährt heute jemand ????? Nachmittags ???

taxi


----------



## matzinski (7. Dezember 2011)

weder vor- noch nachmittags, leider 

...zumindest keine Trails


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Dezember 2011)

Abends. Aber nur ohne Regen. Sonst lauf ich mit Janosch lieber ne kurze Runde. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Power-Valve (8. Dezember 2011)

Mensch Scott-y... Hast du jetzt doch nen Platz in Duisburg!!!

_24 Stunden von Lofer abgesagt!
 Allgemein
 Liebe Bikerinnen und Biker,

 leider haben wir diesmal keine positive Überraschung, wie das normalerweise zum Nikolaustag üblich ist.

 Wir sind erneut gezwungen  und diesmal endgültig  die 24 Stunden von Lofer an Pfingsten 2012 abzusagen.

 Einer der Hauptgründe ist, dass uns  durch einen Nachbarschaftsstreit begründet  die Tunnelpassage, welche ein wesentlicher Teil der Streckenführung und wichtiger Bestandteils des Events an sich ist  mindestens im kommenden Jahr verwehrt wird. Nachdem wir davon erst vor kurzem in Kenntnis gesetzt wurden, haben wir intensiv versucht  unabhängig von dem wohl schon länger lodernden Konfliktes  dessen Vorgeschichte wir auch nicht kennen  eine Lösung zu finden, was uns leider nicht gelungen ist. Es bleibt uns deshalb nur die Wahl, den Event für 2012 und auch für die Zukunft zu canceln!

 Wie geht es weiter:

 Da diese Absage natürlich für alle Beteiligten ein wirkliches Ärgernis ist, möchten wir Euch schnellstmöglich eine interessante Alternative anbieten. Wer keinen Startplatz (egal welche Kategorie) für die Mountainbike 24h der Stadtwerke Duisburg Anfang Oktober ergattern konnte, kann auf Wunsch den Lofer Startplatz  zum Lofer Anmeldepreis  auf Duisburg übertragen. Es fallen damit also überhaupt keine Kosten an. Dieses Angebot gilt bis 13.12.2012. Bitte dazu schnellstmöglich eine Email an [email protected] senden.

 Wer von diesem Angebot nicht gebrauch machen möchte, und aus Deutschland kommt, erhält ab 14. 12. die Startgebühr automatisch zurückerstattet. Teilnehmer aus Österreich, die den Betrag überwiesen haben, bitte schnellstmöglich die Kontodaten ([email protected]) zusenden; wir überweisen die Startgebühr umgehend zurück.

 Wie erwähnt bedauern wir die Absage der 24h von Lofer sehr und bitten um Entschuldigung für die Unannehmlichkeiten.

 Wir wünschen Euch eine besinnliche Vorweihnachtszeit!

 Stephan Salscheider
 SKYDER SPORTPROMOTION_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß. Ich habe mich auch schon angemeldet. Eine positive Antwort habe ich auch schon. Eingetragen werde ich erst wenn sie alle Antworten erhalten haben. Einen Vorteil hat es auch das Lofer ausfällt, denn ich habe mir die Schulter vor einer Woche ausgekugelt und wie es aussieht muß ich doch noch unters Messer. Die Knorpelpfanne ist ab. Vorausberechnete Heilung 2 1/2 Monate. Aber ich kann ja auf die Rolle.


----------



## 1Tintin (8. Dezember 2011)

Haaa, hab heut meine Chinaböller (900 Lumen LED) vom Zoll abholen dürfen.
Da gibts aber keine Anleítung zu.... muss der Akku erstmal voll geladen werden?
Kann mann den Akku überladen??

Dankee


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Dezember 2011)

Rufen Sie jemanden an, der sich damit auskennt


----------



## 1Tintin (8. Dezember 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Rufen Sie jemanden an, der sich damit auskennt



Ach... der Flieger....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (8. Dezember 2011)

Darf man fragen, was du beim Zoll lÃ¶hnen durftest? ca. 7â¬? (35x0.2)


----------



## firefighter76 (8. Dezember 2011)

rann stecken aufladen fertig ist eine ladesicherung integriert wegen LiIo


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Dezember 2011)

Zoll sind immer 19% vom Rechnungsbetrag auf einer Rechnung. Bei den nächsten DXen, die ich kaufe, werde ich ne Rechnung ausgedruckt dabeihaben (im Karton sind keine drin  )

Sonst ist meinem Vorschreiber nix hinzuzufügen...


----------



## taxifolia (9. Dezember 2011)

Die im Ausland erhobene MWSt ( VAT) kann man sich auch noch erstatten lassen..

taxi


----------



## 1Tintin (9. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was du beim Zoll löhnen durftest? ca. 7? (35x0.2)



Ja, so 6,70 Euro glaub ich pro Lampe, waren auch noch Adapter und Kabel dabei.

Alter, sind die HELL.

Freu mich schon auf die verlängerte oder nun durchgehende Saison


----------



## herkulars (9. Dezember 2011)

6,46 â¬ ;-) Ich war gestern auch beim Zoll.
Hier muss ich aber mal klug********n: Das ist nicht die ZollgebÃ¼hr, sondern die 19% Mehrwertsteuer. Die ZollgebÃ¼hr kommt mit 5,7% oben drauf, wurde mir aber erlassen, weil zu wenig oder so.

Ich hatte auch schon gelesen, dass der Zoll sich wohl manchmal anstellt vonwegen nicht vorhandene CE-Kennzeichnung. War nicht der Fall. Einziger Kommentar direkt beim Ãffnen: "Ah, ne Fahrradlampe". Scheinen die wohl Ã¶fter zu sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (9. Dezember 2011)

HELLO LEUTE!!!

Wollte mir nach der ganzen ewigen Leserei auch mal wieder zu Wort melden, eigentlich nicht einmal nur "zu Wort" - sondern eher "zur Tat". Am 14.12 habe ich meinen letzten Arbeitstag bei Canyon, dann am WE noch eine Fortbildung und DANNNN ... stehen all meine gepackten Sachen schon bereit für den Transport Richtung alte Heimat!

Werde mein "Körbchen - Torque" nach Wennigsen transportieren und hoffentlich endlich mal wieder dazu kommen meine Traumtrails unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Ich glaub, es war auch an Weihnachten oder möglicherweise Neujahr eine Tour geplant - gelle?!

Freue mich unsterblich dolle auf hoffentlich vielleicht sogar gefrorene Trails


----------



## tom de la zett (9. Dezember 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> HELLO LEUTE!!!
> 
> Wollte mir nach der ganzen ewigen Leserei auch mal wieder zu Wort melden, eigentlich nicht einmal nur "zu Wort" - sondern eher "zur Tat". Am 14.12 habe ich meinen letzten Arbeitstag bei Canyon, dann am WE noch eine Fortbildung und DANNNN ... stehen all meine gepackten Sachen schon bereit für den Transport Richtung alte Heimat!
> 
> ...



Super. Mein Nerve freut sich, seinen Verkäufer mal wieder zu sehen 
Vielleicht kannste gleich noch nen Gabelkonus 1 1/8 auf 1,5 in den Umzugskarton packen....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Dezember 2011)

Jo, mein Torque kommt Weihnachten auch in die alte Heimat! Weihnachten bin ich vielleicht am Start, Neujahr eher nicht...


----------



## DeisteRazer (9. Dezember 2011)

Hallo brook, du wirst beim befahren mit Sicherheit Staunen, es gibt Viel neues hier. Ich war selbst nach längerer Deister Abstinenz nun wieder unterwegs und es is einfach Super...... Und noch mehr neues in Planung. 

Einfach melden, Bike untern Hintern und ab geht's, ich bin dabei!


----------



## gloshabigur (10. Dezember 2011)

So Frühschicht?
08:30?


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> So Frühschicht?
> 08:30?


yep, bin da


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Dezember 2011)

So. Ausschlafen und 1200 WK? 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan64 (10. Dezember 2011)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> So Frühschicht?
> 08:30?



Hier!

Brauchen wir schon Licht?


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2011)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Hier!
> 
> Brauchen wir schon Licht?


Beim aufstehen vieleicht schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (10. Dezember 2011)

Zur Tat ! :  

11.12.2011:  

Treffen 10:00 Uhr  Poststraße 32  Barsinghausen bei mir, coffee to go -- Ü 30 - danach Waldkater.


taxi


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Dezember 2011)

Oooh, Coffee to go! Bis gleich!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Dezember 2011)

http://www.spd.landtag-bw.de/index.php?docid=3041


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ja schön leider falsches Bundesland aber man könnte ja unsere Politikdeppen da mal drauf hinweisen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Dezember 2011)

Ist immerhin mein Nachbarbundesland


----------



## Fh4n (12. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es regelmässige Feierabendsnightridetourentreffs diesen Winter?
Die Vorlesungszeiten halten sich in Grenzen, daher würde ich mich auch opfern die zwei Stündchen aus Berlin nach Hannover gedüst zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (12. Dezember 2011)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Gibt es regelmässige Feierabendsnightridetourentreffs diesen Winter?
> Die Vorlesungszeiten halten sich in Grenzen, daher würde ich mich auch opfern die zwei Stündchen aus Berlin nach Hannover gedüst zu kommen.



Jau Philipp, fahre (wenn das Wetter nicht voll für'n A***h ist) meistens Mittwoch, so gegen 18.30h/19h ab WK oder SpB. Wenn du mal Zeit/Bock hast, schreib ne PN! Glaube Dienstags sind auch noch regelmäßig ein paar Leute unterwegs....


----------



## Brook (12. Dezember 2011)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Gibt es regelmässige Feierabendsnightridetourentreffs diesen Winter?
> Die Vorlesungszeiten halten sich in Grenzen, daher würde ich mich auch opfern die zwei Stündchen aus Berlin nach Hannover gedüst zu kommen.



Fehlen mir die Worte ......


----------



## Fh4n (12. Dezember 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> Fehlen mir die Worte ......



Bin Berlin bin ich schon alle Strecken gefahren! 
Und selbst auf La Palma letzte Woche wurde vom Deister geschwärmt - von Leuten die niemand vorher kannte!


----------



## Dease (12. Dezember 2011)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Und selbst auf La Palma letzte Woche wurde vom Deister geschwärmt - von Leuten die niemand vorher kannte!



Wenn die da mal was gescheites es dem guten Ruf machen würden, statt immer nur die Biker zu kriminalisieren und als jugendliche Rowdies abzustempeln.

Geht ja im Harz oder im Sauerland auch und die Gaststätten, Hotels etc. profitieren davon.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Dezember 2011)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Jau Philipp, fahre (wenn das Wetter nicht voll für'n A***h ist) meistens Mittwoch, so gegen 18.30h/19h ab WK oder SpB. Wenn du mal Zeit/Bock hast, schreib ne PN! Glaube Dienstags sind auch noch regelmäßig ein paar Leute unterwegs....



Wir fahren Dienstags eher CC-lastig.
Ich bin aber wg. Eingriff und 5 Stichen am Knie für die nächsten 3 Wochen raus.


----------



## Phil81 (12. Dezember 2011)

Dease schrieb:


> Wenn die da mal was gescheites es dem guten Ruf machen würden, statt immer nur die Biker zu kriminalisieren und als jugendliche Rowdies abzustempeln.
> 
> Geht ja im Harz oder im Sauerland auch und die Gaststätten, Hotels etc. profitieren davon.



Weil der Harz so Bike freundlich ist


----------



## Dease (12. Dezember 2011)

Habe dort bisher durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Phil81 (12. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man von den vielen Bikeverbotsschildern mal absieht mag das durchaus stimmen


----------



## herkulars (12. Dezember 2011)

Wie Du selbst festgestellt hast, Phil, sind auf den Verbotsschildern Hollandräder abgebildet. Gilt also nicht für MTBs.


----------



## Torben. (12. Dezember 2011)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Gibt es regelmässige Feierabendsnightridetourentreffs diesen Winter?
> Die Vorlesungszeiten halten sich in Grenzen, daher würde ich mich auch opfern die zwei Stündchen aus Berlin nach Hannover gedüst zu kommen.



wir treffen uns immer mitwochs um 1900 h am sportplatz deisterfreilichtbühne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (13. Dezember 2011)

Mein werter Herr Kollege MieÃen hat mal wieder einen artikel verzapft und sich von seinen alten Kumpels schÃ¶n instrumentalisieren lassen. Ich habe mit dem Ding nischt zu tun und zietiere hier Mal sozusagen als Aufreger vorm Ins-Bett-gehen:


Mountainbike-Strecken sorgen fÃ¼r viel Ãrger

Wennigsen (mi). EnttÃ¤uscht und erbost sind die Mitglieder der  Forstgenossenschaft Wennigsen/Argestorf Ã¼ber die BeschÃ¤digungen ihrer  Schilder Ã¼ber das Radfahrverbot mitten durch den Wald. âWir haben  Anzeige erstattet und eine Belohnung von 500 Euro fÃ¼r Hinweise zur  Ergreifung der TÃ¤ter ausgesetztâ, betonte der Vorsitzende der  Forstgenossenschaft, Friedrich Noltemeyer.
 âWir fÃ¼hren gemeinsam mit  den anderen Waldbesitzern und den Mountainbikern seit zwei Jahren  GesprÃ¤che an einem von der Region initiierten Runden Tischâ, sagt  Noltemeyer. âWir stehen doch kurz vor der Einrichtung zweier  Mountainbikestrecken vom Kammweg den Deister hinunter im Bereich der  Staatsforst und dann gefÃ¤hrden einige schwarze Schafe die Einigungâ, ist  Noltemeyer enttÃ¤uscht und entrÃ¼stet Ã¼ber die ZerstÃ¶rung von zwei  aufgestellten Radverbotsschildern an der MÃ¼nder HeerstraÃe. Sie weisen  darauf hin, dass das Radfahren neben dem Hauptweg durch eine frisch  angelegte Fichtenkultur nicht erlaubt ist, Ã¤rgert sich Noltemeyer und  fragt sich, ob die GesprÃ¤che Ã¼berhaupt sinnvoll sind. Die Forstgenossen  hatten offizielle Verkehrsschilder zum Radfahrverbot angeschafft und an  den Beginn der sogenannten Trails einbetoniert. Mit brachialer Gewalt  wurden die Schilder umgebogen und an einem Standort sogar entwendet. Die  illegal angelegten Trails wurden trotzdem benutzt, obwohl ein paar  hundert Meter weiter, demnÃ¤chst zwei offizielle Mountainbikestrecken  eingerichtet werden sollen. âDas ist sehr schade. Wir Ã¼berlegen, ob wir  Ã¼berhaupt noch an den GesprÃ¤chen mit den Mountainbikern teilnehmen  sollen.â Leider mÃ¼ssten unter den Vorkommnissen auch die zahlreichen  Einsichtigen und VernÃ¼nftigen unter den Sportlern darunter leiden.
 âVielleicht  hilft ja die Belohnung, die ÃbeltÃ¤ter zu ergreifen,â so Noltemeyer. FÃ¼r  ihn ist unverstÃ¤ndlich, wie man durch die frisch angelegten Kulturen  des Privatbesitzes der Forstgenossen fahren und nicht unerhebliche  SchÃ¤den ohne RÃ¼cksicht auf die Natur verursachen kann. âDie GesprÃ¤che  haben bisher Ã¼berhaupt nichts gebrachtâ, schimpfen auch Noltemeyers  Vertreter, Friedrich Herbst und Heinrich Nolte.

Schon geil, dass sich Herr Noltemeyer Ã¤rgert. Bisher haben er und seine Genossen soweit ich es verstanden habe, nicht sehr viel zu einer Einigung beigetragen. Die jetzt bevorstehende regelung gilt ausschlieÃlich zwischen Landesforsten und deisterfreunden, nicht zwischen uns und seiner Genossenschaft!

Es wÃ¼rde mich freuen, wenn hier mal jemand einen Leserbrief aufsetzt und den an mich sendet ([email protected]).


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Dezember 2011)

Yo, kann man die Chose der Rothaarigen in die Schuhe schieben?


----------



## bassboolette (13. Dezember 2011)

Mal ernst: ist doch traurig. Da versucht jemand, Propaganda zu betreiben und den Leuten weiß zu machen, wir würden und freiwillig auf zwei Strecken pferchen lassen und dafür alle andere Waldgebiete nicht mehr befahren wollen.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Dezember 2011)

Mal was anderes: können "wir" nich so n Waldstück pachten?


----------



## Hagen3000 (13. Dezember 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Mal ernst: ist doch traurig. Da versucht jemand, Propaganda zu betreiben und den Leuten weiß zu machen, wir würden und freiwillig auf zwei Strecken pferchen lassen und dafür alle andere Waldgebiete nicht mehr befahren wollen.



Ich frage mich nur warum man den Leuten durch so eine Aktion wie das Demolieren der Schilder auch noch Wind auf ihre verkalkten Spießer-Mühlen geben muss. Wenn ich in meinem Leben alle Schilder abgebaut hätte, die mir verbieten wollten, das zu tun worauf ich gerade Bock habe, hätte ich jetzt nen ganzen Schilderwald im Keller


----------



## Softie (13. Dezember 2011)

Genauso gut hätten wir uns drüber aufregen können, dass die bevorstehende Einigung durch nicht abgesprochene Maßnahmen (Aufstellen der Verbotsschilder) gefährdet wird. Stattdessen stehen wir Mountainbiker in der Zeitung schlecht da.

Ist eigentlich geklärt ob die Schilder rechtskräftig waren/sind?

OT: kann mir jemand sagen ob ich nen anderen Steuersatz brauche wenn ich auf meine Boxxer einen Direct Mount Vorbau schraube?


----------



## tom de la zett (13. Dezember 2011)

Ja, Sch... Das hätte nicht sein müssen und den Trumpf (Rechtmäßigkeit, Eskalation durch den Förster) im Ärmel hätten wir für die nächsten Runden Tische im Ärmel behalten sollen.
Schlauer statt Vandalismus wäre da schon eine pfiffige Schilderergänzung ("gilt nur für Hollandräder"), ein Flashmob auf dem Hauptweg oder was auch immer gewesen. 
Dennoch peinlich, dass H. Noltemeyer sich mit den Federn des Nds Landesforstes schmückt, was die Legalisierung angeht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Dezember 2011)

Das lösche ich lieber wieder...


----------



## matzinski (13. Dezember 2011)

Mal abgesehen davon, ob uns das mit den Schildern gefällt oder nicht. Ich würde ja gern mal wissen, ob der Noltemeyer im Recht ist oder nicht. Ich zitiere mal das Waldgesetz in Auszügen: 

*§ 25 Fahren*
(1) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf
tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. 2Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit
Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten
Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege,
Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).

Jetzt hat der Noltemeyer ja Schilder aufgestellt, so dass man von einer Duldung wohl nicht ausgehen kann. Weiter heißt es in  

*§ 31 Verbote und Sperren*
(1) Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den
§§ 23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune,
Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist
1. zur Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben,
2. zur Brandverhütung,
3. zum Schutz der Waldbesitzenden, sonstiger Grundbesitzender oder anderer Personen vor Schäden oder
unzumutbaren Belästigungen, insbesondere bei übermäßig häufiger Benutzung,  
...
(3) Verbote, Zäune, Sperren und sonstige Hindernisse, die auf Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nrn. 6 bis 8 und Satz 2
gestützt werden, bedürfen bei Privatwald der Genehmigung der Waldbehörde. 2Die Genehmigung ist zu erteilen,
soweit die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 vorliegen.

Mir stellen sich jetzt folgende Fragen:
1. Darf Noltemeyer ein Verbotsschild aufstellen, dass einerseits das Fahren auf dem Weg verbietet, andererseits aber das Betreten nicht verbietet; also somit den tatsächlich öffentlichen Verkehr zu Fuß anscheinend duldet?

2. Hat er die nach Absatz 3 erforderliche Genehmigung zum Aufstellen des Schildes eingeholt?

Folgendes sollte man auch noch wissen:

*§ 42 Ordnungswidrigkeiten*....
(2) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig unbefugt
...
2. über die Gestattung nach § 25 Abs. 1 Satz 1 hinaus mit einem Krankenfahrstuhl mit Motorkraft oder mit
einem Fahrrad in der freien Landschaft außerhalb von Wegen fährt;
...
7. ein Grundstück entgegen einem rechtmäßigen oder von der Waldbehörde genehmigten Verbot nach § 31
betritt.
...
(4) Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach den Absätzen 2 und 3 können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 5 000 Euro
geahndet werden.

Falls meine beiden Fragen mit ja beantwortet werden müssen, sollte man sich wohl besser nicht erwischen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (13. Dezember 2011)

doppelt


----------



## Madeba (14. Dezember 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, ob uns das mit den Schildern gefällt oder nicht. Ich würde ja gern mal wissen, ob der Noltemeyer im Recht ist oder nicht. ...


ob er Recht hat oder nicht...


...ist doch erstmal völlig irrelevant. Auch wenn er nicht im Recht ist, kann ich doch nicht einfach hingehen und ein privat aufgestelltes Schild auf "Privateigentum" zerstören oder beschädigen. Wie hohl muß die Nuß für sowas eigentlich sein ?


----------



## matzinski (14. Dezember 2011)

Markus, nicht falsch verstehen. Meine Worte zum Thema stehen mit der Zerstörung der Schilder in keiner Weise in Zusammenhang, sondern beziehen sich ganz allgemein auf die rechtliche Situation zur Sperrung des Grabwegs und des Barbiegrabs.

Zur Zerstörung der Schilder wollte ich mich hier nicht äußern. Da denke ich mir meinen Teil. Die Klärung der Rechtslage bzgl. der Befahrung der beiden Strecken erscheint mir hier wohl eher diskussionswürdig. Das Schild, welches plötzlich nicht mehr am urspünglichen Platz steht, ist doch Nebenkriegsschauplatz.


----------



## NightWing77 (14. Dezember 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> *§ 31 Verbote und Sperren*
> (1) Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den
> §§ 23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune,
> Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist
> ...


----------



## 1Tintin (14. Dezember 2011)

Zitat: âDas ist sehr schade. Wir Ã¼berlegen, ob wir Ã¼berhaupt noch an den GesprÃ¤chen mit den Mountainbikern teilnehmen sollen.â 


Ich mag die Verallgemeinerung "den Mountainbiker" nicht.
Die kÃ¶nnen nicht alle Ã¼ber einen Kamm schÃ¤ren.

Bei den Einigungen mit dem Forst oder auch der Region sind 
nicht wir aus der IG oder aus dem Verein verantwortlich 
dafÃ¼r zu sorgen das alle "Mountainbiker" informiert sind.

Wer Regeln aufstellt sollte auch dafÃ¼r sorgen, das sie gut und mit allen kommuniziert sind, und auch eingehalten werden.

NatÃ¼rlich, darf man Schilder oder andere GegenstÃ¤nde (egel ob es rechtens ist sie aufzustellen) im Wald oder sonstwo  nicht beschÃ¤digen, das verurteile ich.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Dezember 2011)

Darf Herr Noltemeyer überhaupt etwas in den Wald betonieren?
Andere dürfen das nicht!

Woher stammt die Sicherheit, dass das/die Schilder von Mountainbikern beschädigt wurden?
Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine willkommene Vorverurteilung für irgendwas, was er sonst nicht durch kriegen würde.
Ebenso denke ich:" Warum schmückt er sich mit den Federn der Region und der Landesforsten. Wo es doch gar nicht um Ihn und seine Flächen geht".

Was scheinbar noch nicht alle Grünröcke akzeptieren wollen ist, dass die ggf. bevorstehende Vereinbarung von offiziellen Trails sich nicht auf alle niedersächsischen Flächen außerhalb der gewerblichen Bikeparks erstrecken wird.

Vielleicht ist es auch angebracht die Verhandlungen in Frage zu stellen wenn einzelne Möchtegernverhandlungspartner vor einer Einigung schon in vorrauseilendem Gehorsam aktiv werden.

Sollen wir eine Leserbrief-AG zusammenrufen?
Gekühlte Getränke und einen großen - wenn auch nich runden Tisch habe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (14. Dezember 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... nicht falsch verstehen. ...


ich hab' Dich nicht falsch verstanden, keine Bange 

ich denke nur, das diese Aktion - egal, wer dafür verantwortlich ist - etwas mehr Gegenwind verdient hat. Das kommt mir bei den Kommentaren hier etwas zu kurz.

Für 500 könnte Evel 'ne Menge Werkzeug kaufen


----------



## Madeba (14. Dezember 2011)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Woher stammt die Sicherheit, dass das/die Schilder von Mountainbikern beschädigt wurden?
> Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine willkommene Vorverurteilung für irgendwas, was er sonst nicht durch kriegen würde....


blätter mal fünf Seiten zurück. Wenn ich das lesen würde, käme ich auf die gleiche Idee...


----------



## Basche (14. Dezember 2011)

Auch ich halte diese Aktion für vollkommen daneben. So erreicht man sicher nichts.


----------



## zoomie (14. Dezember 2011)

Leserbrief-AG    JA   !   Wer macht's?


----------



## bassboolette (14. Dezember 2011)

Leserbrief ist schon auf den Weg gebracht. Taxi hat heute morgen bereits einen verfasst.


----------



## bassboolette (14. Dezember 2011)

Außerdem sollten diejenigen Idioten, die mit ihren unbedachten Aktionen sämtliche Anstrengungen zu einem besseren Miteinander im Wald torpedieren, vorsichtig sein. Zum einen will ich mir mein Hobby als letzte Konsequenz aus unnötigen Querelen (resultierend aus Reaktionen auf die Zerstörung von Schildern oder Vermüllung des Deisters mit Plastikflaschen) nicht verbieten lassen. Zum anderen könnte ich die von der Forstgenossenschaft ausgelobten 500 Euro ganz gut gebrauchen..."Herr Meisterspringer"!


----------



## Neartheabyss (14. Dezember 2011)

ich weiß nicht wie gut das ist, sich hier in einem öffentlichen forum, wo freund und feind mitliest, sich gegenseitig ans bein zu pissen.


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Dezember 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wie gut das ist, sich hier in einem öffentlichen forum, wo freund und feind mitliest, sich gegenseitig ans bein zu pissen.



Denke auch, dass das zu nix führt. Sich dann hier gegenseitig auch noch zu drohen... Krasse Nummer. Würde ich hier seitens der Gegenpartei mitlesen, würde ich mir die Hände reiben wie Mr. Burns


----------



## Ladys-MTB (14. Dezember 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Leserbrief ist schon auf den Weg gebracht. Taxi hat heute morgen bereits einen verfasst.



TOP


----------



## momme (14. Dezember 2011)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Außerdem sollten diejenigen Idioten, die mit ihren unbedachten Aktionen sämtliche Anstrengungen zu einem besseren Miteinander im Wald torpedieren, vorsichtig sein. Zum einen will ich mir mein Hobby als letzte Konsequenz aus unnötigen Querelen (resultierend aus Reaktionen auf die Zerstörung von Schildern oder Vermüllung des Deisters mit Plastikflaschen) nicht verbieten lassen. Zum anderen könnte ich die von der Forstgenossenschaft ausgelobten 500 Euro ganz gut gebrauchen..."Herr Meisterspringer"!






Das ist bestimmt keine Drohung; das hab ich nur falsch verstanden, ´ne? Eigentlich ist das witzig gemeint, oder? Ich wollte mich demnächst auch an so einer Clownsschule anmelden.... 

Sprich doch mal mit Deinem Redaktionskollegen, der diese besonders schlecht recherchierten Artikel in Euer Dorfblatt schafft, anstatt hier so einen komplett bescheidenen Quatsch vom Stapel zu lassen!

MannMannMann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bassboolette (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich gebe zu, dass diese Drohung, die ich sicher NICHT in die Tat umsetzen werde, etwas krass klingt. Ich wollte denjenigen, die das verzapft haben, lediglich klar machen, dass sie dort etwas getan haben, für das sie richtig Ärger bekommen können und das uns auf dem Weg zu mehr Akzeptanz unter dem normalen Volk und den Waldbesitzern sicherlich nicht weiterhilft. ZU glauben, man könne im Wald machen, was einem gerade in den Sinn kommt und der sei nur deshalb gewachsen, damit wir uns darin ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste vergnügen können, ist ähnlich ignorant wie das Verhalten derjenigen, die keinerlei Bereitschaft zum Dialog zeigen.

Ich habe einfach Angst, dass diejenigen, die ihre Interessen sehr radikal umsetzen, letztendlich dafür sorgen, dass wir unserem Hobby nur noch sehr eingeschränkt nachgehen können.


----------



## bassboolette (14. Dezember 2011)

momme schrieb:


> Das ist bestimmt keine Drohung; das hab ich nur falsch verstanden, ´ne? Eigentlich ist das witzig gemeint, oder? Ich wollte mich demnächst auch an so einer Clownsschule anmelden....
> 
> Sprich doch mal mit Deinem Redaktionskollegen, der diese besonders schlecht recherchierten Artikel in Euer Dorfblatt schafft, anstatt hier so einen komplett bescheidenen Quatsch vom Stapel zu lassen!
> 
> MannMannMann!


Moin, Momme!
Du wirst nicht glauben, was ich bereits heute morgen getan habe: Genau! Mit eben jenem Kollegen gesprochen und ihm erklärt, dass er sich von einem Forstgenossen hat instrumentalisieren lassen. Du hättest mich außerdem zunächst einmal auf deine Fragen antworten lassen können. Das hätte Dir das Gepöbel erspart.


----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2011)

Habt ihr keine Redaktionskonferenz, bei der man so ner journalistischen Sparbirne mal ne Flasche Doornkart zur Reinigung der Synapsen bereitstellen könnte?


----------



## bassboolette (14. Dezember 2011)

So läuft das im Idealfall, aber eben nicht immer. Problem: Ich bin Sportredakteur, der Artikel fiel nicht in dieses Resort. Schilder umbiegen ist bisher noch keine Sport!


----------



## 1Tintin (14. Dezember 2011)

...in der Zeit, haben wir gerade einen schönen NR durch die Nacht und Matschepampe gemacht, man hat das spass gemacht.


----------



## exto (14. Dezember 2011)

Da man ja immer nicht genau weiß, was der Leserbriefredaktion so gefällt, hier mal mein bescheidener Kommentar, den ich als einzelner, unabhängiger Besucher des Deisters der so völlig unparteiischen Zeitung mal so übermittelt habe:

"_Die Enttäuschung des Herrn Noltemeyer ist nur gut zu verstehen. Hat er doch mit allen Mitteln versucht, die "wilden Horden" aus "seinem" Wald zu vertreiben. Die Bilder der mit Spitzhacke und Mistgabel bewährten Mitstreiter sind dem aufmerksamen Leser sicher noch in guter Erinnerung. Wennigser Polizeibeamte, willfährige Kampfgenossen der schreibenden Zunft, nichts hat so richtig gefruchtet. Dass jetzt auch noch der Versuch, sich in's gemachte Nest der geplanten Vereinbarung zwischen den Staatsforsten und der Interessenvertreter der Biker zu flätzen, schief gegangen ist, kann einem schon die Tränen des Mitgefühls in die Augen treiben.
Dass Herr N. Und seine Forstgenossen nichts, aber auch gar nichts zur angestrebten Einigung am "Runden Tisch" beigetragen haben, kann dabei kaum zum Trost beitragen._"


----------



## mh320i (14. Dezember 2011)

Ist kaum treffender zu beschreiben.


----------



## taifun (14. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> "_Die Enttäuschung des Herrn Noltemeyer ist nur gut zu verstehen. Hat er doch mit allen Mitteln versucht, die "wilden Horden" aus "seinem" Wald zu vertreiben. Die Bilder der mit Spitzhacke und Mistgabel bewährten Mitstreiter sind dem aufmerksamen Leser sicher noch in guter Erinnerung. Wennigser Polizeibeamte, willfährige Kampfgenossen der schreibenden Zunft, nichts hat so richtig gefruchtet. Dass jetzt auch noch der Versuch, sich in's gemachte Nest der geplanten Vereinbarung zwischen den Staatsforsten und der Interessenvertreter der Biker zu flätzen, schief gegangen ist, kann einem schon die Tränen des Mitgefühls in die Augen treiben.
> Dass Herr N. Und seine Forstgenossen nichts, aber auch gar nichts zur angestrebten Einigung am "Runden Tisch" beigetragen haben, kann dabei kaum zum Trost beitragen._"



genau...sonst fällt mir nichts mehr zu dem leidigen Thema ein


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Dezember 2011)

Der einzige Beitrag der letzten Seiten, den man gebrauchen kann ist Nummer 4349!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (15. Dezember 2011)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> (4349) ich weiß nicht wie gut das ist, sich hier in einem öffentlichen forum, wo freund und feind mitliest, sich gegenseitig ans bein zu pissen.





Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Der einzige Beitrag der letzten Seiten, den man gebrauchen kann ist Nummer 4349!



hmmm... ich denke zwar nicht, das ich mit "ans Bein pissen" gemeint war, schreibe aber trotzdem noch eine Zeile dazu:

ich halte es für notwendig öffentlich klarzustellen, das das Fehlverhalten eines Einzelnen nicht auf alle bezogen werden darf und schon gar nicht stillschweigend gebilligt wird ! Das darf dann ruhig Freund und auch Feind lesen.

Oder glaubt hier tatsächlich jemand, das die Aktion nicht von einem MTBler gestartet wurde ? Ich habe keinen Bock, mit in einen solchen Topf geworfen zu werden.


----------



## Phil81 (15. Dezember 2011)

Pissen hin pissen her!

Kennt jemand einen Shop in Hannover der mir einen Reset Steuersatz besorgt und einbaut oder macht das Reset gleich selber?


----------



## firefighter76 (15. Dezember 2011)

macht reset auch gleich wenn du ganz lieb fragst


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Dezember 2011)

Ruf Norbert von Reset an, und dann sagste schöne Grüße von mir und das ich Dich hingeschickt habe. 
Dann baut er Dir jede Wunschfarbe ein.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Dezember 2011)

Achso, nur Montags nich, da haben die immer viel zu tun.


----------



## Phil81 (16. Dezember 2011)

Super 

Fahr ich dann mal in der Mittagspause rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Dezember 2011)

Moin,

schon mal einer aus dem Fenster geguckt.

Hier in Empelde Schnee pur.
Morgen 1st Snow Ride im Deister^^ ??


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Dezember 2011)

:kotz: kann mal einer dieses weise zeugs wech machen :kotz:


----------



## zoomie (16. Dezember 2011)

Madeba - wir wissen doch alle, daß Du *nur Fahrrad fährst*.

Könnte mann das gegenseitige anzicken jetzt lassen und konstruktiv sinnvolles in der IG weiter besprechen?!


----------



## Neartheabyss (16. Dezember 2011)

so liebe ich die weiber  klare und deutliche ansagen


----------



## Brook (16. Dezember 2011)

WEIBER ... da bin ich endlich wieder im Lande und schon hab ich Euch wieder was voraus - FIRST SNOWRIDE! Ich hab dann schon mal Spuren gelegt 

Nein, war die reinste Qual! Unten bereits im derben Regen mit Schneematsch auf den Strassen gestartet. Musste ja aber hoch, bin den 1. Tag nach langer langer Zeit endlich wieder am Deister ... war kaum am Elan vorbei und schon von den Socken bis zur Short plitsch nass. Dann wurd´s noch nässer, noch viel kälter ... meine blanken Big Betty´s durfte ich dann die letzten Meter nach oben auch noch schieben. War der 2. und wohl auch letzte Gast am Annaturm und bin NICHT oben schon ins Grad eingestiegen, weil dort die Forst mit mehreren "Würdenträgern" grad eine Begehung unternommen hat. Die Spuren hätte man gesehen, also erst mal Hauptweg und erst weit weit unten auf den Trail.

@Tom: Hab das Zeug immer in der Tasche!
@Alle: Hat noch jemand einen Satz Schlechtwetterreifen im Keller die vielleicht doppelt, schon leicht gefahren oder sonst irgendwie "über" sind??? Brauche welche!!!


----------



## tom de la zett (16. Dezember 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> @Tom: Hab das Zeug immer in der Tasche!



dann sollten wir uns mal treffen! Kommst du morgen zum Weihnachtstreff?


----------



## schappi (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Brook,
komm doch einfach morgen um19:00 Uhr in die Waldapotheke zum Weihnachtsstammtisch der Biker


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Dezember 2011)

Wo ist denn die Waldapotheke?


----------



## taxifolia (17. Dezember 2011)

Waldapotheke heißt die Kneipe.

In der 90 Grad Kurve Max-Planck-Str. / Einsteinstraße in Barsinghausen rausfahren , über die erste Wegekreuzung geradeaus, nächste Gabelung links- voila.

Roudys und extos Leserbriefe sind heute in der DLZ, sehr schön















taxi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Dezember 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Waldapotheke?



Hast du Matsch auf der Goggle? 
http://www.deister-waldapotheke.de/

@Brook: Geiles Foto bei Facebook. Zeitgleich kam eins vom F4hn aus Spanien. Pupstrocken&warm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (17. Dezember 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Wo ist denn die Waldapotheke?



http://navigator.barsinghausen.de/inhaltsverzeichnis/details/poi-903000087-3-Waldapotheke_Barsinghausen.html


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Dezember 2011)

Dankeee ;-), 

kenn mich ihalt n der gegend nicht aus


----------



## Phil81 (17. Dezember 2011)

Was für ne Horrorshow im Wald. Oben auf dem Kamm 8cm Schnee auf den Trails Wasser ohne ende.

Kurz um perfekte Mountainbike bedingungen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Dezember 2011)

Sorg ja dafür, dass das nächste Woche alles wieder trocken ist! Sonst funktionieren meine 400g Reifen nicht


----------



## Phil81 (18. Dezember 2011)

Knallt!


----------



## Quen (18. Dezember 2011)

Die Leserbriefe rocken!


----------



## schappi (18. Dezember 2011)

Kann hier vielleicht jemand eine nettes Bild von unserm diesjährigen Köpperpokal Gewinner Homer Simplon zusammen mit seiner Trophäe hier einstellen.
Für alle die gestern beim Stammtisch nicht dabei waren:
den Wanderpokal für den spektakulärsten/ lustigsten Sturz des Jahres 2012 erhält :
Homer Simplon für seinen Einschlag in die Landung des Doubles auf der Rakete und seine anschließenden Kommentare


----------



## DeisteRazer (18. Dezember 2011)

War heute jemand oben im Deister oder waren die Weihnachtsfeiern alle zu heftig? Liegt noch Schnee oder hat der sich schon verflüchtigt?


----------



## matzinski (18. Dezember 2011)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> War heute jemand oben im Deister oder waren die Weihnachtsfeiern alle zu heftig? Liegt noch Schnee oder hat der sich schon verflüchtigt?


Es liegt noch bis zu 3 cm Matschepampe auf dem Kammweg. Wenige hm weiter unten ist fast alles weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (19. Dezember 2011)

Jepp...oben wie Matze beschrieben. Auf dem oberen Teil der Rakete noch ein Mischma"t"sch aus Schnee und hmmm Matsch!

Macht aber richtig Bock wenn man nasse Socken & Beine mag!


----------



## matzinski (19. Dezember 2011)

Brook schrieb:


> @Alle: Hat noch jemand einen Satz Schlechtwetterreifen im Keller die vielleicht doppelt, schon leicht gefahren oder sonst irgendwie "über" sind??? Brauche welche!!!


Hab' noch 'nen 90%en MAXXIS Ardent 2,4 und 'nen 60%en Fat Albert 2,4 in der Garage. Würd' ich zusammen für 'nen Zwanni herausrücken.


----------



## Hitzi (19. Dezember 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Jepp...oben wie Matze beschrieben. Auf dem oberen Teil der Rakete noch ein Mischma"t"sch aus Schnee und hmmm Matsch!
> 
> Macht aber richtig Bock wenn man nasse Socken & Beine mag!



Es gibt Überschuhe


----------



## DeisteRazer (19. Dezember 2011)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Jepp...oben wie Matze beschrieben. Auf dem oberen Teil der Rakete noch ein Mischma"t"sch aus Schnee und hmmm Matsch!
> 
> Macht aber richtig Bock wenn man nasse Socken & Beine mag!



Okay, danke euch.


----------



## njoerd (19. Dezember 2011)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> War heute jemand oben im Deister oder waren die Weihnachtsfeiern alle zu heftig? Liegt noch Schnee oder hat der sich schon verflüchtigt?


 
wunderbar fahrbar. Rad und Fahrer auf Matsch vorbereiten


----------



## Ladys-MTB (19. Dezember 2011)

schappi schrieb:


> Kann hier vielleicht jemand eine nettes Bild von unserm diesjährigen Köpperpokal Gewinner Homer Simplon zusammen mit seiner Trophäe hier einstellen.
> Für alle die gestern beim Stammtisch nicht dabei waren:
> den Wanderpokal für den spektakulärsten/ lustigsten Sturz des Jahres 2012 erhält :
> Homer Simplon für seinen Einschlag in die Landung des Doubles auf der Rakete und seine anschließenden Kommentare



Zoomie, du hattest doch ein nettes Foddo bei fb von Homer mit Pokal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (20. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber ich kann's hier nicht hochladen. Irgendwer hat doch noch fotografiert..


----------



## matzinski (20. Dezember 2011)

Hitzi war's


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. Dezember 2011)




----------



## DeisteRazer (20. Dezember 2011)

Und diese Flasche stand auch noch sehr verlockend neben mir.......ich konnte wiederstehen


----------



## 1Tintin (20. Dezember 2011)

Hi, war schon mal jemand von euch in Willingen oder Winterberg (oder in der Gegend) zum SKI fahren? Wollte ggf mit meinen Kidz dort zwischen den Feiertagen hin und vielleicht auch nen Ski Schnupperkurs machen.
Wenn einer nen Tip hat wo es dort gut ist und wo es ne gute Unterkunft gibt wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Bis denne 
@ Darkwingduck: Diese Woche kein NR für mich (hab die Pest).


----------



## matzinski (20. Dezember 2011)

Liegt direkt gegenüber der Schipiste
http://hotel-sauerland-winterberg.dorint.com
oder auch hier 
http://www.djh-wl.de/jh/winterberg
ist gleich nebenan und billiger


----------



## 1Tintin (20. Dezember 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> Liegt direkt gegenüber der Schipiste
> http://hotel-sauerland-winterberg.dorint.com
> oder auch hier
> http://www.djh-wl.de/jh/winterberg
> ist gleich nebenan und billiger



Danke, die JH ist leider schon belegt, war eigentlich auch meine Idee, da wir öfters mal in JH's sind


----------



## Ladys-MTB (20. Dezember 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Wollte ggf mit meinen Kidz dort zwischen den Feiertagen hin und vielleicht auch nen Ski Schnupperkurs machen.
> 
> 
> > toller Papa!!!


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt doch'n prima Campingplatz in Winterberg


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Es gibt doch'n prima Campingplatz in Winterberg



Gefällt mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (20. Dezember 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Es gibt doch'n prima Campingplatz in Winterberg



Wenn ich nix anderes mehr bekomme zum Übernachten, dann fahren wir vielleicht auch mit dem Wohnwagen hin, aber eigentlich wollte ich im Winter nicht damit loseiern.

Im Herbst in Thüringen, hatten wir auch schon Minusgrade, dann wirds richtig gemütlich im Wohnwagen.

Aber nach so Rodel oder SKi Touren, wenn dann alles nass und kalt und klamm ist.... brrrr.
Dann frieren meine Mädelz, und ich wohl am meisten.


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Dezember 2011)

Fahre über Weihnachten ein paar Tage nach Winterberg zum Ski fahren...bin mal gespannt auf die Pisten


----------



## 1Tintin (21. Dezember 2011)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Fahre über Weihnachten ein paar Tage nach Winterberg zum Ski fahren...bin mal gespannt auf die Pisten



supi, und wo wohnste da???


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. Dezember 2011)

überlege auch grad, ob ich mit meiner tochter am 27/12 einen kleinen ausflug nach wibe oder wilingen machen sollte 

kenne nur willingen . 
wie ist denn wibe ?


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch euch allen schöne Weihnachten


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Dezember 2011)

1Tintin schrieb:


> supi, und wo wohnste da???



Im neuen Ferienhaus meiner Tante.Ich bin für das nächste Frühjahr schonmal gut gerüstet was Winterberg angeht


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Dezember 2011)

Hier! Ich melde mich schonmal fürs Dirt Masters!


----------



## Flame-Blade (21. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Hier! Ich melde mich schonmal fürs Dirt Masters!



Sind aber 7km bis zum Bikepark direkt.Wenn das kein Problem ist kriegen wir das sicher hin


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ach wir fahren doch das Enduro Rennen. Kann man sich schonmal warmschwucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Dezember 2011)

Grad bekommen:

*Zur Einstimmung auf die Weihnachtstage wollen wir Euch schon mal       auf den aktuellen Stand der Kommunikation bringen:*
*Dr. J. Christus v.           Bethlehem an alle: *


     Also Kinder, ich bin jetzt im Urlaub. Aller       Vorrausicht nach bin ich bis Weihnachten wieder da, aber die       Vorbereitungen darauf sollten natürlich jetzt schon loslaufen.
*Projekt-Status*
      Wie Weihnachten letztes Jahr im Internet gezeigt hat, heißt       Weihnachten nicht mehr Weihnachten, sondern X-mas, also muss der       Weihnachtsmann entsprechend ab jetzt auch X-man heißen (was ich       COOL finde)!
      Da X-mas quasi schon vor der Tür steht, ist es spätestens seit       Oktober höchste Zeit, mit den Weihnachtsvorbereitungen zu       beginnen. Verzeihung, seit Oktober ist es höchste Zeit, mit dem       Weihnachts-roll-out zu starten und die Christmas-Mailing-Aktion       just in time vorzubereiten.
*Hinweis*
      Die Kick-Off-Veranstaltung (früher 1. Advent) für die diesjährige       SANCROS (Santa Claus Road Show) findet bereits am 27. November       statt.
      Daher wurde das offizielle Come-Together des Organizing Commitees       unter Vorsitz des CIO (Christmas Illumination Officer) abgehalten.

      Erstmals haben wir ein Projekt-Status-Meeting vorgeschaltet, bei       dem eine in Workshops entwickelte to-do-Liste und einheitliche Job       Descriptions erstellt wurden. Dadurch sollen klare       Verantwortungsbereiche, eine powervolle Performance des       Kundenevents und optimierte Geschenk-Allocations geschaffen       werden, was wiederum den Service-Level erhöht und außerdem hilft,       X-mas als Brandname global zu implementieren.
      Dieses Meeting diente zugleich dazu, mit dem Co-Head des Global       Christmas Markets (früher Knecht Ruprecht) die Ablauforganisation       abzustimmen, die Geschenk-Distribution an die zuständigen       Private-Schenking-Center sicherzustellen und die Zielgruppen klar       zu definieren.

      Erstmals sollen auch sog. Geschenk-Units über das Internet       angeboten werden.

      Die Service Provider(Engel, Elfen und Rentiere) wurden bereits via       Conference Call virtuell informiert und die Core-Competences sind       vergeben. Ein Bündel von Incentives und ein separates       Team-Building-Event an geeigneter Location sollen den       Motivationslevel erhöhen und gleichzeitig helfen, eine       einheitliche Corporate Culture samt Identity zu entwickeln.

      Der Vorschlag, jedem Engel einen Coach zur Seite zu stellen, wurde       aus Budgetgründen zunächst gecancellt. Nur die Erzengel, die eine       saisonale Support Force bilden, werden führungsmäßig gecoacht. Auf       einer zusätzlichen Client Management Conference wurde beschlossen,       in einem Testmarket als Pilotprojekt eine Hotline für kurzfristige       Weihnachtswünsche einzurichten, um den Added Value für die       Beschenkten zu erhöhen.
      Durch ein ausgeklügeltes Management Information System (MIST) ist       auch Benchmark-orientiertes Controlling für jedes       Private-Schenking-Center möglich.

      Nachdem ein neues Literaturkonzept und das layout-Format von       externen Consultants (Thetis- Associates) definiert wurde, konnte       auch schon das diesjährige Goldene Buch (Golden Book Release       V2.22.113.1) erstellt werden. Es erscheint als Flyer, ergänzt um       ein Leaflet und einen Newsletter für das laufende Updating.       Hochauflagige Lowcost-Giveaways dienen zudem als Teaser und       flankierende Marketingmaßnahmen.
      Ferner wurde durch intensives Brainstorming ein Konsens über das       Mission Statement gefunden. Es lautet:"Let's keep the candles       burning" und ersetzt das bisherige, langweilige "Frohe       Weihnachten".
      X-man hatte zwar anfangs Bedenken angesichts des corporate       redesigns. Er akzeptierte aber letztlich den progressiven       Consulting-Ansatz, auch im Hinblick auf den Sharholder-Value, und       würdigte das Know-how seiner Investor-Relation-Manager.
*(Autor unbekannt)*


----------



## Hitzi (22. Dezember 2011)

Kurzer Jahresrückblick 

Wir sollten mehr Rennen fahren!

Fotos vom Alfsee gefunden bei der Vorbereitung aufs Jahr 2012


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Dezember 2011)

Muss man sich im "echten" Berufsleben tatsächlich mit solchen Formulierungen rumschlagen? 

Hier noch ein Weihnachtsklassiker:


----------



## matzinski (22. Dezember 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Muss man sich im "echten" Berufsleben tatsächlich mit solchen Formulierungen rumschlagen?


Leider ja, wenn sich unsere Marketingfuzzi's auf die Cebit vorbereiten, könnten die den Text fast Wort für Wort kopieren - und es würde keiner merken


----------



## Flame-Blade (22. Dezember 2011)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ach wir fahren doch das Enduro Rennen. Kann man sich schonmal warmschwucken



Wo er recht hat...


----------



## exto (22. Dezember 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wir sollten mehr Rennen fahren!



Am Alfsee sind noch nahezu unbegrenzt Plätze frei 

Vielleicht sollte man da eine Art 24 Stunden-Vereinsmeisterschaft austragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (22. Dezember 2011)

Eine Deisterfreun.de Invasion 

Hört sich gut an.....

Und da ja in Düsburch alle Plätze weg sind wäre das eine gute Alternative 

Ha-Jü und ich haben schon mal Ansatzweise über einen "Zweier" gesprochen....


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Dezember 2011)

wenn ...  dann alleine


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Dezember 2011)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Muss man sich im "echten" Berufsleben tatsächlich mit solchen Formulierungen rumschlagen?
> 
> Hier noch ein Weihnachtsklassiker:



Teil 1: ja
Teil 2: Seeehr geil!!!!



matzinski schrieb:


> Leider ja, wenn sich unsere Marketingfuzzi's auf die Cebit vorbereiten, könnten die den Text fast Wort für Wort kopieren - und es würde keiner merken


Kennt Ihr Bullshit Bingo?



exto schrieb:


> Am Alfsee sind noch nahezu unbegrenzt Plätze frei
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man da eine Art 24 Stunden-Vereinsmeisterschaft austragen



Dabei - ohne zu wissen, was ich hier schreibe!!



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn ...  dann alleine


POSER!!!


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2011)

Wencke und ich sind auf jeden Fall solo dabei. Ich überlege noch, in der  Cross-Wertung zu starten (Mtb kann ja jeder ) Scotty müsste ja eigentlich sein Treppchen verteidigen.

Bei mir geht's eher um's Training: 2 Wochen später stehe ich am Ostseestrand am Start der Grenzsteintrophy. Erster ernsthafter Test für die Tour Divide 

Danach kurz Pause, dann Trainingslager in Frankreich. Im August Duisburg. Ich lehn mich mal aus'm Fenster: Treppchen 2er Mixed SSP ist angepeilt. Man muss ja Ziele haben 

So viel zum Thema "mehr Rennen fahren" 

Hoermy, 2013 Thailand-Kambodscha-Laos mit'm Bike?


----------



## firefighter76 (23. Dezember 2011)

@hoerman: fahr du erstmal wieder rad 
@roudy: getrunken??? vielleicht lasse ich mich ja überreden


----------



## chris2305 (23. Dezember 2011)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ha-Jü und ich haben schon mal Ansatzweise über einen "Zweier" gesprochen....



Ah ha..............


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2011)

Exto Grenzsteintrophy?
Erzähl doch mal, wann den?

Edith sagt:
Doofe Fragestellung. Hab's schon gefunden. 
Steht das schon richtig fest bei dir Axel?


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2011)

Urlaub ist beantragt, Freundin (wg. des Geburtstages) vertröstet, Trainingsplan steht in Grundzügen fest, GPS ist besorgt und getestet, mein "Letter of intend" ist auf der GST-Homepage zu lesen...

Nur das Gepäcksystem muss ich noch in Auftrag geben. Mache ich nach Weihnachten.

Wenn mir also nix passiert, bis dahin, stehe ich am 17.06. in Priwall am Strand


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2011)

Hmm..was ist den angesagt?
Sportlicher Ehrgeiz oder generelles durchkommen.

Ist ja Km mässig echt ne Ansage das in 6-7 Tage zu fahren, so wie die Bestplatzierten aus den Vorjahr. Ganz Grob würde ich mich eher in die 10-13 Tage Liga schieben. Hm kommen da ja auch einige zusammen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Dezember 2011)

Geht morgen noch n kleiner X-mas Ride? 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (23. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Geht morgen noch n kleiner X-mas Ride?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



klar


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hmm..was ist den angesagt?
> Sportlicher Ehrgeiz oder generelles durchkommen.
> 
> Ist ja Km mässig echt ne Ansage das in 6-7 Tage zu fahren, so wie die Bestplatzierten aus den Vorjahr. Ganz Grob würde ich mich eher in die 10-13 Tage Liga schieben. Hm kommen da ja auch einige zusammen.



Eher Testen:

Ausrüstung, Futter, Logistik, GPS, Übernachtunsstrategien, Taktik...

Das geht mitten in Deutschland sicher besser, als in den Bergen von BC  Zumindest hab ich mir vorgenommen, noch im Juni anzukommen


----------



## Scott-y (23. Dezember 2011)

Mein Start am Alfsee steht noch nicht fest, da ich meine Schulter noch operieren lassen muß und ich nicht weiß wann ich wieder fit bin. Duisburg is aber fix egal was kommt und wenn ich mich zutapen lasse und da will ich auf Platz 5 oder besser


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2011)

Axel, wir telefonieren zwischen den Tagen


----------



## Hitzi (23. Dezember 2011)

Bevor ich mir bei solchen "flachetappen" etwas auf den Rücken schnalle würde ich einen Einradanhänger bevorzugen 

Aber insgesamt eine coole Veranstaltung


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Dezember 2011)

Torben. schrieb:


> klar



WIRKLICH?? na dann zieh dir mal stabile Scbhuhe an... 

kommt noch jemand mit, außer dem Irren mit dem appen Zeh? (verwirrt? guckst du Facebook)


----------



## exto (23. Dezember 2011)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Axel, wir telefonieren zwischen den Tagen



Blut geleckt? 

Hitzi, da kommt außer ner Trinkblase nix auf'n Rücken. Alles an's Bike und nur das nötigste.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. Dezember 2011)

Jup


----------



## Torben. (24. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> WIRKLICH?? na dann zieh dir mal stabile Scbhuhe an...
> 
> kommt noch jemand mit, außer dem Irren mit dem appen Zeh? (verwirrt? guckst du Facebook)



1200 sportplatz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (24. Dezember 2011)

Schöne Weihnachten !!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Dezember 2011)

Sturmwarnung ist bis 1400. Mal sehn wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## zoomie (24. Dezember 2011)

Tweet - Dir auch, danke.   ..antwortet ja irgendwie keiner..

Allen erfolgreiche Weihnachten mit vielen Geschenken und starken Nerven


----------



## Torben. (24. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sturmwarnung ist bis 1400. Mal sehn wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



jo können ja nochmal teln


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Dezember 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> ... und starken Nerven



3 wochen thailand oder asien und du bist tiefenentspannt. 
jedenfalls hält die entspanntheit auch 1 woche nach dem urlaub immer noch an . 
hoffe das bleibt auch noch länger so 

euch auch allen ein frohes fest


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (24. Dezember 2011)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 3 wochen thailand oder asien und du bist tiefenentspannt.
> jedenfalls hält die entspanntheit auch 1 woche nach dem urlaub immer noch an .
> hoffe das bleibt auch noch länger so
> 
> ...


----------



## NightWing77 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsche Allen schöne Weihnachten heute und ein paar schöne Tage


----------



## Torben. (24. Dezember 2011)

Deister ist matsch pur macht aber trotzdem bock 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. Dezember 2011)

Oh jaaa. 
Von drauss vom Walde komm ich her. Ich muss euch sagen, es matscht und rutscht sehr. All überall auf den Hügelpitzen sah ich glatte Wurzeln blitzen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Torben. (24. Dezember 2011)

das stimmt aufs wort


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Oh jaaa.
> Von drauss vom Walde komm ich her. Ich muss euch sagen, es matscht und rutscht sehr. All überall auf den Hügelpitzen sah ich glatte Wurzeln blitzen.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


Supi, ... tiefes Geläuf 
Genau das Richtige für 'ne Hardtailrunde. Wie wär's mit  'ner Frühschicht morgen 9:00? Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher. Ob ich heute Nachmittag den Wald oder das Sofa unsicher mache. Wer hilft mir bei der Entscheidung ?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## turbokeks (25. Dezember 2011)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...Wie wär's mit  'ner Frühschicht morgen 9:00? Wer kommt mit?


Wäre denn deine/eure Runde auch für 'nen Einsteiger mit HT fahrbar? Dann würde ich mich eventuell anschließen - wenn ich darf  
Allerdings will ich als Vorwarnung schon mal sagen: Ich bin nicht der Geschickteste auf dem Bike 

Frohes Fest
turbokeks


----------



## DeisteRazer (25. Dezember 2011)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Wäre denn deine/eure Runde auch für 'nen Einsteiger mit HT fahrbar? Dann würde ich mich eventuell anschließen - wenn ich darf
> Allerdings will ich als Vorwarnung schon mal sagen: Ich bin nicht der Geschickteste auf dem Bike
> 
> Frohes Fest
> turbokeks




einfach mal mitfahren, es ist an sich auch alles machbar und es wird auch immer Rücksicht auf langsamere genommen


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2011)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Wäre denn deine/eure Runde auch für 'nen Einsteiger mit HT fahrbar? Dann würde ich mich eventuell anschließen - wenn ich darf
> Allerdings will ich als Vorwarnung schon mal sagen: Ich bin nicht der Geschickteste auf dem Bike
> 
> Frohes Fest
> turbokeks


Man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben. Geht alles. Wo willst du dazu stoßen? Ich (wir) komme(n) um 9:00 oben am Fundament im Benther Berg vorbei. Ich könnte dich aber auch um 10:00 irgendwo am Deister auflesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbokeks (25. Dezember 2011)

Supi. Benther Berg passt - liegt quasi bei mir um die Ecke. Bin dann um 9h oben. 
Je nachdem wie lange die Tour dauert muss ich mich aber vielleicht zwischendurch ausklinken - um 13h hab ich noch weihnachtliche Verpflichtungen  

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## firefighter76 (25. Dezember 2011)

Wollte Morgen Mittag oder Nachmittag ne runde drehen mit meinem SX-T, noch jemand lust ein bischen Freeriden???
Start Wennigsen Waldkater.


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2011)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Supi. Benther Berg passt - liegt quasi bei mir um die Ecke. Bin dann um 9h oben.
> Je nachdem wie lange die Tour dauert muss ich mich aber vielleicht zwischendurch ausklinken - um 13h hab ich noch weihnachtliche Verpflichtungen
> 
> MfG
> turbokeks


Passt, dann bis morgen früh.


----------



## Hagen3000 (25. Dezember 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Wollte Morgen Mittag oder Nachmittag ne runde drehen mit meinem SX-T, noch jemand lust ein bischen Freeriden???
> Start Wennigsen Waldkater.



Yo Flo, fahre morgen früh so ab 10h WK, da ich mittags noch Besuch habe zum Essen. Also wenn dir das nicht zu früh ist...


----------



## firefighter76 (25. Dezember 2011)

10 uhr kämpfe ich noch mit dem bett dachte eher so gegen 12uhr


----------



## Phil81 (26. Dezember 2011)

Na dann komm doch um 12 dazu. Werd mich jetzt auch mal auf den Weg machen.


----------



## firefighter76 (26. Dezember 2011)

ok melde mich wenn ich am wk bin jetzt erst mal frühstücken


----------



## mh320i (26. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche allerseits frohes Fest gehabt zu haben, war gestern zu lange unterweges.
Da bin ich heute morgen nicht aus dem Bett gekommen.

Frohes Fahren!!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (27. Dezember 2011)

fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (27. Dezember 2011)

joa warum nicht


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. Dezember 2011)

Das video des jahres!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=559020

Jasper voten


----------



## Torben. (29. Dezember 2011)

gegen loose again hat er wohl keine chance


----------



## Bergamounter (29. Dezember 2011)

Also ich hab ihm meine Stimme schon gegeben...


----------



## taxifolia (29. Dezember 2011)

...wenn die mal nicht "loose" mit "lose" vergewechselt haben

Euer pea-counter.

taxi


----------



## tanchoplatinum (29. Dezember 2011)

Schaut mal, Ziehner hat euch einen Signatur Handschuh verpasst

http://www.ziener.com/de/winter-2011-2012/handschuhe/bike/deister-ws.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (29. Dezember 2011)

wie geil


----------



## mh320i (29. Dezember 2011)

Ist morgen jemand für nen kurzen Ride zu haben?


----------



## firefighter76 (29. Dezember 2011)

mh320i schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand für nen kurzen Ride zu haben?



ja was hast du dir den so für ne uhrzeit vorgestellt


----------



## mh320i (29. Dezember 2011)

So ab Mittag. 12:00 Wennigsen WK? Vielleicht etwas früher...


----------



## firefighter76 (29. Dezember 2011)

ok schaue morgen früh noch mal hier rein


----------



## mh320i (30. Dezember 2011)

Wenigsen: leichte Regenschauer bei 4Grad und leichtem Regen.

Müsste gehen, oder?


----------



## zoomie (30. Dezember 2011)

Klaro geht das! 
Bin ab 11h WK mit'm Anfänger auf'm Barbie unterwegs


----------



## Bergamounter (30. Dezember 2011)

na toll und ich hab erst 13 uhr Feierabend und bin dann auch noch unterwegs ab WK.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (30. Dezember 2011)

zoomie schrieb:


> Klaro geht das!
> Bin ab 11h WK mit'm Anfänger auf'm Barbie unterwegs


 
Schick, wenn ich jetzt meinen Träger allein und ohne Kratzer auf mein Auto bekomme, komme ich auch zum Waldkater!! wird aber später als 11.00 uhr!  wir sehen uns dann auf dem Barbie!

Freu mich schon!!


----------



## zoomie (30. Dezember 2011)

Oh, DAS wird ja noch lustiger als geplant  Denn mal bis gleich!

Thea - Du schaffst das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (30. Dezember 2011)

thea nimm doch den ram oder ist der unterwegs


----------



## Ladys-MTB (30. Dezember 2011)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> thea nimm doch den ram oder ist der unterwegs




Der steht doch bei Phil in der Werkstatt und wird "vergast"!


----------



## firefighter76 (30. Dezember 2011)

hatte ich ganz vergessen


----------



## Skyjet (30. Dezember 2011)

komme auch gleich raus....bis gleich


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Dezember 2011)

Wer kommt morgen nochmal mit auf die letzte Runde in diesem Jahr. Das Motto heißt: erst Rakete fahren, dann abfeuern. 1000 Spb


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Torben. (30. Dezember 2011)

1000 o oh ne das schaff ich nicht wie siehts mit 12 h aus?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Dezember 2011)

Melde dich wenn du so weit bist. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tweetygogo (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsch euch allen( Deister Rocker ) einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2012


----------



## Torben. (31. Dezember 2011)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Melde dich wenn du so weit bist.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



ok mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (31. Dezember 2011)

*Ich wünsche jetzt schon mal allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr...*​


----------



## r0ckZ0r (31. Dezember 2011)

Guten Rutsch meine Lieben!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Dezember 2011)

Jau. Gut gerutscht sind wir schon. Hat Spaß gemacht. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Dezember 2011)

wünsche euch auch allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr
wie schaut es den morgen mit ner neujahrsrunde aus für die ohne kater ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Januar 2012)

Ich melde mich mal ganz vorsichtig für die Neujahrsrunde. Aber erst ab 1400


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Januar 2012)

Wünsche allen ein frohes und gesundes neues Jahr und immer genug Trail unter den Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues wünsch ich euch auch und jetzt ab ins bett :-D


----------



## SouzA (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr allen DeisterLeutz...

cya
SouzA


----------



## Bergamounter (1. Januar 2012)

Frohes, gesundes und bruchfestes Neues Jahr Euch Allen wünschen meine Frau und meine Wenigkeit


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Januar 2012)

Auch von meiner Seite, ein Frohes Neues Jahr


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Januar 2012)

War ne schöne Matsche aufm Barbie. Aber mit dem Sturzpokal kann mir ja nix passieren. Ein frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich allen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan1981 (2. Januar 2012)

allen erstmal ein frohes neues jahr!!! wollte nur mal danke an diejenigen sagen, die sich so viel mühe im unteren ü30 gegeben haben


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Januar 2012)

Nette Feierabendrunde. Schmierseife war schmierig, Rakete lief "flüssig"
Sehr spaßig. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. Januar 2012)

Nabend,

jemand morgen Früh im Deister unterwegs?

Wollte mal wieder bei euch einige Trails abgrasen, Planung war so ab 10.00 zu starten:

Gruß M.


----------



## Paskull (4. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues allen!
Haben wir nicht einen Ex Canyon Mitarbeiter unter uns dem ich ein paar Löcher zu dem Torque FRX 2012 in den Bauch fragen kann.


----------



## matzinski (5. Januar 2012)

In der aktuellen Freeride ist ein (Test)bericht drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2012)

Bestimmt mal wieder Überragend getestet. Und 2 Seiten später dann eine Seite Canyon Werbung


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bestimmt mal wieder Überragend getestet. Und 2 Seiten später dann eine Seite Canyon Werbung



Das Übliche eben, beiße nicht in die Hand die dich füttert.


----------



## taifun (5. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Übliche eben, beiße nicht in die Hand die dich füttert.



nicht wahr mein lieber Jens...


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. Januar 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Bestimmt mal wieder Überragend getestet. Und 2 Seiten später dann eine Seite Canyon Werbung



Habe den Test gelesen. Ja, ist ziemlich gut ausgefallen  Fand das Bike aber seit ich das erste Bild davon vor ein paar Wochen gesehen habe ziemlich porno. Auf jeden Fall rein optisch das erste Canyon, das ich mir kaufen würde.

Aber mal ehrlich, das 'alte' Torque ist ja schon nicht schlecht. Denke, dass es dann mit etwas auf modern getrimmter Geo, CCDB und Fox 40 für den Preis nix zu meckern geben dürfte...

Also Paskull, kauf dir das mal, wäre an einer Probefahrt interessiert


----------



## matzinski (5. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das Übliche eben, beiße nicht in die Hand die dich füttert.





Phil81 schrieb:


> Bestimmt mal wieder Überragend getestet. Und 2 Seiten später dann eine Seite Canyon Werbung



Locker bleiben  

Es ist kein Vergleichstest sondern eher eine Beschreibung der Unterschiede zum "alten" Torque und ein kleiner Fahrbericht. Ist ganz informativ. 

BTW: Solange es keinen Lift oder shuttle Service gibt, ist das Teil für den Deister eh zu fett


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. Januar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Locker bleiben
> 
> Es ist kein Vergleichstest sondern eher eine Beschreibung der Unterschiede zum "alten" Torque und ein kleiner Fahrbericht. Ist ganz informativ.
> 
> BTW: Solange es keinen Lift oder shuttle Service gibt, ist das Teil für den Deister eh zu fett



Ich weiß, der Begriff kommt in deinem Bike-Vokabular nicht vor aber das Zauberwort heisst: Schieben  

Nee, hast schon irgendwo Recht - für den Dauereinsatz im Deister würde ich auch bei einem FR-Bike immer etwas wählen, das sich auch noch so gut es geht hochtreten lässt. Wobei man das FRX ja auch als 180er Freerider mit Single Crown und entsprechendem Antrieb aufbauen könnte... Aber was rede ich, habe ja gerade erst ein neues


----------



## matzinski (5. Januar 2012)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, der Begriff kommt in deinem Bike-Vokabular nicht vor aber das Zauberwort heisst: Schieben
> ...


Stimmt nicht ganz - ich kenn' den Begriff schon auch  So ab 2000 m über Meereshöhe, wenn die Luft dünner wird, oder wenn's zum bergauf Fahren zu verblockt ist, ist Schieben schon eine Option - wobei ich dann auch lieber trage


----------



## lakekeman (5. Januar 2012)

Haha wie genial, Liteviller die sich über die gekauften Canyontests amüsieren, lange nicht so gelacht


----------



## adrianbiker (5. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute, bin grad frisch hier in diesem Thread und wollt' mal fragen, ob ihr mir paar Trails empfehlen könnt.
Werde mir Ende dieses Monats das Specialized Enduro Comp holen und dann soll's im Frühjahr richtig los gehen 
Bin jzt immer nur im Bereich überhabl von Wenigsen gefahren, also die Trail, die bei der "Laube" starten...hab auch schon einiges vom berüchtigten "Raketentrail" gehört, würd' mich über paar Infos freun 
PS. Hab 'ne 1:25.000er Karte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (5. Januar 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin grad frisch hier in diesem Thread und wollt' mal fragen, ob ihr mir paar Trails empfehlen könnt.
> Werde mir Ende dieses Monats das Specialized Enduro Comp holen und dann soll's im Frühjahr richtig los gehen
> Bin jzt immer nur im Bereich überhabl von Wenigsen gefahren, also die Trail, die bei der "Laube" starten...hab auch schon einiges vom berüchtigten "Raketentrail" gehört, würd' mich über paar Infos freun
> PS. Hab 'ne 1:25.000er Karte..



Ich denke das Beste wird es sein, wenn du dich jemandem anschließt.

Die Frage wird dir hier keiner öffentlich beantworten. 




Anderes Thema:

Wer es noch nicht kennt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-LkQBoifPR0"]SWR Landesschau 04.01.2011 - der Freeride ev. Heidelberg bekam besuch vom Fernseh      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## adrianbiker (5. Januar 2012)

Danke, denk' ich hab den Wink verstanden^^
muss mal schaun, wenn das blöde Wetter vorbei ist, dass ich dann mal an der ein oder anderen Tour teilnehme 

Da kauft man sich schon Spikes für den Schnee und dann kommt er nicht -.-


----------



## ohneworte (5. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> nicht wahr mein lieber Jens...



Gut das das Dich nicht betrifft...


----------



## Hagen3000 (5. Januar 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Haha wie genial, Liteviller die sich über die gekauften Canyontests amüsieren, lange nicht so gelacht



Liteviller? Was das für ne Sekte? Klingt schlimm. Essen die Kinder und so?


----------



## Dease (5. Januar 2012)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Liteviller? Was das für ne Sekte? Klingt schlimm. Essen die Kinder und so?



Wie heißt dann die andere Sekte: Nicolaianer?

Wenn die auch noch mitmischen, haben wir alles für nen abenfüllenden Popcornthread zusammen.


----------



## stefan64 (5. Januar 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin grad frisch hier in diesem Thread und wollt' mal fragen, ob ihr mir paar Trails empfehlen könnt.
> Werde mir Ende dieses Monats das Specialized Enduro Comp holen und dann soll's im Frühjahr richtig los gehen
> Bin jzt immer nur im Bereich überhabl von Wenigsen gefahren, also die Trail, die bei der "Laube" starten...hab auch schon einiges vom berüchtigten "Raketentrail" gehört, würd' mich über paar Infos freun
> PS. Hab 'ne 1:25.000er Karte..



Wieso brauchst du Trailtipps?
Die Trails sind doch neuerdings gut beschildert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (5. Januar 2012)




----------



## Phil81 (5. Januar 2012)

Moritz ich weis ja nicht was du fürn problem hast... 


Ich wollte lediglich andeuten das auf die "Tests" in den Zeitungen nicht all zuviel zu geben ist. Und ja das gilt auch für Liteville. 


Aber freut mich wenn es dich erheitert hat.


----------



## lakekeman (5. Januar 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Moritz ich weis ja nicht was du fürn problem hast...
> 
> 
> Ich wollte lediglich andeuten das auf die "Tests" in den Zeitungen nicht all zuviel zu geben ist. Und ja das gilt auch für Liteville.
> ...



Ui, das war eigentlich nur ein Spaß. Siehe die 4 Smileys. Ist ja nicht so dass ich nicht auch schon 2 LVs hatte.. Selbstironie und so...
Ich entschuldige mich in aller Form wenn ich dich beleidigt haben sollte!


----------



## Skyjet (5. Januar 2012)

Wird anscheinend Zeit, dass die Dunkelphase des Tages wieder kürzer wird!!!


----------



## Torben. (5. Januar 2012)




----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Januar 2012)

Um das Popcorn mal fliegen zu lassen, werfe ich mal was anderes in den Raum.

Was haltet ihr von Freeride Hardtails für den Deister ? Ala Alutech oder ähnliches ?

Eignen die sich oder sollte man lieber auf ein gebrauchten Fully-Freerider wechseln.
Da ich mein CC'ler ungerne weiter mit Trails quälen will, wollte ich auf ein angenehmeres robusteres Trailwerkzeug umsteigen


----------



## Torben. (6. Januar 2012)

Ich würde ein Superenduro in betracht ziehen oder einen Leichtfreerider mit 180 mm Federweg.


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Januar 2012)

Naja der Freerider, sollte natürlich auch gut hochzutreten sein, wo wir wieder beim Thema Lift wären ^^

Was schwebt dir denn so vor ?

Ich hatte bei ebay in den letzten Wochen ein paar gute Angebote gesehen. Für mich würde nur ein gebrauchtes Fully in Frage kommen. Waren alles Specialized Bikes (@ebay)


----------



## Hagen3000 (6. Januar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Waren alles Specialized Bikes (@ebay)



SX Trail oder Enduro wenn's etwas leichter hoch gehen soll.


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Januar 2012)

Dann muss ich wohl stärker suchen.

Ich finde nur Big Hit's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (6. Januar 2012)

Ich würde versuchen ein Demo mit mit 180 mm und leichten Parts Übersetzung 11-34 zu 34. Wird aber etwas teurer!
Das SX Trail ist natürlich auch spitze 
und das Enduro ist auch gut für den Deister.
es wäre nicht schlecht zu wissen was du mit dem bike genau machen willst Racen, Springen, gemütlich Surfen


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Januar 2012)

@Torben:

Racen naja...um zehntel Sekunden geht es mir auf der Rakete nicht..

Springen würde nicht unbedingt. Soll also heißen das 10m Gap werden ich wohl gemütlich umfahren.

Eventuell wenn ich genügend Power habe, die beiden Tables vor dem 10er. 
Natürlich will ich am Anfang nix riskieren. Gemütliches "schnelleres" Surfen wäre da schon passender.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. Januar 2012)

So ein Freeride-Hardtail kann im Deister aber auch durchaus Spaß machen. Zumindest wenn man jederzeit weiß, dass man die nächste Tour wieder auf dem Fully fahren könnte 

Wann willst du denn kaufen, wie viel willst du ausgeben und wie groß bist du? Ich würde evtl. demnächst mein Spicy verkaufen, aber erst wenn ich was neues hab und das könnte durchaus noch zwei Monate dauern.

Generell finde ich den Bikemarkt hier übrigens besser geeignet als ebay, um nach Gebrauchtbikes zu suchen.


----------



## lakekeman (6. Januar 2012)

Deister - Trailbike
140-160mm , nicht zu leicht, nicht zu schwer


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2012)

Ein Enduro halt


----------



## matzinski (6. Januar 2012)

Wenn man nicht gleich 2 Riesen oder mehr ausgeben möchte, ist ein Hardtail mit 140 mm Front schon eine Option, wenn die Geo des Rahmens dafür ausgelegt ist. Ich bin vor Weihnachten mal Stefans oneOne 456 mit der Pike gefahren. Damit kann man es schon ordentlich krachen lassen. Schick finde ich auch das Ragley Blue Pig (oder ggf. das Piglet für 'ne 120 mm Front). Preislich ist so ein Rahmen für 200 - 300 Euronen zu haben. Da bleibt dann auch Geld für vernünftige Anbauteile übrig. Das Ragley hat sogar eine ISCG05-Aufnahme für 'ne Kettenführung. Wenn ich nicht schon zwei Hardtails und ein Fully hätte, würde ich mir genau so ein Teil (mit einem Mix aus Gebraucht- und Neuteilen) aufbauen. Mehr als 140 mm vorne für ein Hardail halte ich dagegen nicht für passend.


----------



## exto (6. Januar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht gleich 2 Riesen oder mehr ausgeben möchte, ist ein Hardtail mit 140 mm Front schon eine Option, wenn die Geo des Rahmens dafür ausgelegt ist.



WORD 

Nach allem, was ich inzwischen über's Radeln im Allgemeinen und den Deister im Speziellen gelernt hab', würde ich ein Fully mit um die 140mm Federweg, richtig robusten Laufrädern, anständigen Reifen (im Moment ist die 2.4er Advantage/Ardent - Kombi mein Favorit) und ansonsten leichten Teilen für die ultimative Waffe halten.

Das ganze mit 2x10 Antrieb und möglichst wartungsarm, also nicht allzu viel Viergelenk-VPP-usw-Pillefitz...

Ein schöner, gebrauchter Heckler, Shova ST, oder ähnlicher Rahmen z.B.

Für ein Trail-HT würde ich mal den On One 456 Carbon-Rahmen in's Rennen werfen. Gleiche Geo wie Stefan's Stahl 456er, aber nur 1500g, offensichtlich bombenstabil und günstig zu haben. 

HT rockt, ist aber was ganz anderes als ein Fully. Nur aus Kostengründen würd ich an sowas nicht denken!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2012)

HT grenzt aber auf einigen Trail´s dann echt an Folter.

Oder man steht drauf


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. Januar 2012)

@matzinski:

Genau das dachte ich mir auch in etwa. Wobei dann eher Komplettbike, weil Selbstbauten würde bei mir wahrscheinlich eiskalt in die Hose gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (6. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> HT grenzt aber auf einigen Trail´s dann echt an Folter.
> 
> Oder man steht drauf



Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr habt. 
Genüber normalen Hardtails ist das OnOne doch nen richtiges Sofa.

Zur Folter wird es erst, wenn man ohne Federgabel den Farnweg oder ähnliche Trails so schnell runter muß, dass die Fully fahrenden Mitfahrer unten nicht genervt warten müssen.


----------



## matzinski (6. Januar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @matzinski:
> 
> Genau das dachte ich mir auch in etwa. Wobei dann eher Komplettbike, weil Selbstbauten würde bei mir wahrscheinlich eiskalt in die Hose gehen.


wie wär's dann hiermit http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=62610 ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Januar 2012)

Ich mach nachher ne kleine Endurotour mit Schwermetall. Falls jemand mit will, Start ist bei mir um 11. Wir sind zwischen 11:45 und 12 am Funkturm.


----------



## stefan64 (7. Januar 2012)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (7. Januar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


jau ... 8:30h BB ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Januar 2012)

Schmierseife-Dornröschen-Feggendorfer Trail-Steinbruch Teufelsbrücke und Heisterburg zum Schluß. Geilste Schlammtour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul94 (7. Januar 2012)

@Phil: So sieht es bei Tageslicht aus, was gestern aus deinem Keller kam 







Hab gehört heute gabs blue sky und lovely sunhine im Deister!?


----------



## Bergamounter (7. Januar 2012)

Komisch Sonne un so hab ich nicht gesehen dafür aber Sturzregen Schlamm und der Gleichen, hat einen riesigen Bock gemacht.

Gruß


----------



## matzinski (7. Januar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?





WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> jau ... 8:30h BB ?



ich bin dabei (mit HT  ). 7:50 in Hemmingen


----------



## matzinski (7. Januar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Schmierseife-Dornröschen-Feggendorfer Trail-Steinbruch Teufelsbrücke und Heisterburg zum Schluß. Geilste Schlammtour!


Ach, ist Heisterburg jetzt wieder freigegeben?


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Januar 2012)

oder wurde freigemacht ^^

das letzte mal als ich da war, war es ein einziges baumstammgeflecht.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Januar 2012)

Ist morgen jemand zu normalen Zeiten im Wald ? 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (7. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Nach allem, was ich inzwischen über's Radeln im Allgemeinen und den Deister im Speziellen gelernt hab', würde ich ein Fully mit um die 140mm Federweg, richtig robusten Laufrädern, anständigen Reifen (im Moment ist die 2.4er Advantage/Ardent - Kombi mein Favorit) und ansonsten leichten Teilen für die ultimative Waffe halten.



ich bin schon seit 2 jahren auf sowas unterwegs und kann sagen, dass die 140 mm schon grenzwertig sind. ich fahre jetzt 160 mm fw und jetzt kann ich sagen, dass das fahrwerk im deister nicht oder gerade so an die grenzen kommt.



exto schrieb:


> Das ganze mit 2x10 Antrieb und möglichst wartungsarm, also nicht allzu viel Viergelenk-VPP-usw-Pillefitz...
> 
> Ein schöner, gebrauchter Heckler, Shova ST, oder ähnlicher Rahmen z.B.



sehe auch anders. die lager halten meiner erfahrung nach bei gut gemachten mehrgelenkern genauso lange wie auf einem einfachen eingelenkern. wenn man was tauschen will, ensteht natürlich mehr aufwand und kosten. 

heckler und shova sehen scheinen ein gutes konzept zu sein, aber sie werden durch den degressiven hinterbau nie den grip und das schluckvermögen eines gut gemachten mehrgelenkers erreichen. und bei 140 mm fw ist es recht schwer, beides zu erreichen.


----------



## Hagen3000 (7. Januar 2012)

Paul94 schrieb:


> Hab gehört heute gabs blue sky und lovely sunhine im Deister!?



Ja Dschunge, pfurztrockene Trails, Speed und Airtime galore. Habt echt was verpasst


----------



## matzinski (7. Januar 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich bin schon seit 2 jahren auf sowas unterwegs und kann sagen, dass die 140 mm schon grenzwertig sind. ich fahre jetzt 160 mm fw und jetzt kann ich sagen, dass das fahrwerk im deister nicht oder gerade so an die grenzen kommt.
> ...


Ich denke, darum geht es doch gerade: an seine Grenzen kommen. Sonst ist es doch langweilig. Man will sich doch fahrtechnisch weiterentwickeln. Je besser das Material, umso kleiner die Herausforderung. Ist doch eigentlich schade.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. Januar 2012)

mit den grenzen des fahrwerks meine ich das durchschlagen. bei sprüngen und beim fahren ist mein bike mit 140 mm federweg oft durchgeschlagen, und das trotz des stärksten druckstufen-tunes. den negativfederweg belasse dabei ich selbstverständlich bei 25-30%. 

es stimmt, dass ein bike mit weniger federweg den fahrer dazu zwingen kann, an seiner fahrtechnik zu arbeiten. genauso stimmt es aber, dass ein fahrwerk mit wenig reserven einen davon abschrecken kann, sich fahrerisch weiterzuentwickeln, wenn das bike bei kleinstem fahrfehler schon durchschlägt.

ich denke aber, dass die motivation, an seinen fahrkünsten zu arbeiten, aus spaß am radfahren kommen muss. wenn ich mal wieder mit dem dh bike im deister fahre, lerne ich ebenfalls. ich sehe aber auch viele, die einfach das bike arbeiten lassen und wie kartoffelsäcke auf dem bike verharren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (8. Januar 2012)




----------



## lakekeman (8. Januar 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> mit den grenzen des fahrwerks meine ich das durchschlagen. bei sprüngen und beim fahren ist mein bike mit 140 mm federweg oft durchgeschlagen, und das trotz des stärksten druckstufen-tunes. den negativfederweg belasse dabei ich selbstverständlich bei 25-30%.
> 
> ...dass ein fahrwerk mit wenig reserven einen davon abschrecken kann, sich fahrerisch weiterzuentwickeln, wenn das bike bei kleinstem fahrfehler schon durchschlägt.



Naja, das liegt in dem Fall wohl eher an der Kinematik des Hinterbaus (in Kombination mit dem eingesetzten Dämpfer).
Ein Bike mit weniger FW muss im Allgemeinen ja nicht ständig durchschlagen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. Januar 2012)

ich deister schon, es sei denn, du hast einen dämpfer mit speziellem tuning. luftkammerverkleinerung, shim stack-tuning etc. oder du hast einen dh-dämpfer mit einstellbarem durchlagschutz. frage ist dann, obs im enduro überhaupt sinn macht. oder du hast ein bike mit einem extrem progressiven fahrwerk. gibts aber in der enduro-klasse kaum.

ein bike mit 140 mm, das mit 25-30% negativem fw gefaren wird, und im deister nie durchlägt, wirst du also kaum finden. wenn der fahrer in der lage ist, das bike entsprechend zu prügeln, versteht sich. ein bike mit 160 mm fw ist da die einfachere lösung, denke ich.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. Januar 2012)

Gut, daß Steffen uns ein wenig Schlamm übrig gelassen hat ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Januar 2012)

Jau. Da war viel Wasser unterwegs heute. Dafür aber nur wenige Fahrradfahrer. Und ne schlaue Frau mit dem Hinweis, dass doch Radfahren aufm Grab verboten sei. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Torben. (8. Januar 2012)




----------



## taxifolia (9. Januar 2012)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte


----------



## r0ckZ0r (9. Januar 2012)

Jawoll, sehr schön!!


----------



## Power-Valve (9. Januar 2012)

es ist vollbracht! Herzlichen Glueckwunsch dem neuen e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (9. Januar 2012)

Ole Ole


----------



## stefan'70 (9. Januar 2012)

prima, das hört man doch gerne das ein wichtiger schritt gemacht wurde in die zukunft !
mit dem eintrag als verein beim amt !!


----------



## ProjektT (9. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Sehr gut! Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bzgl. der geplanten "offiziellen" Trails?

Am Grab ist jetzt ein Schild (Radfahren verboten) aufgestellt...

Greetz


----------



## Phil81 (9. Januar 2012)

Schon wieder?


----------



## bastis (9. Januar 2012)

ich war auch der Meinung mal ein gesehen zu habe,dann wollte ich das nem freund zeigen und als wir dort waren war es weg  jetzt steht schon wieder eins? 

was sagt ihr trotzdem fahren oder Füsse still? 

wer hat das schild aufgestellt?


----------



## Torben. (9. Januar 2012)

ProjektT schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Sehr gut! Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten bzgl. der geplanten "offiziellen" Trails?
> 
> ...



Das Schild gillt dem Forstweg damit wir auf dem Trail fahren und die Fußgänger nicht umrasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (9. Januar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Das Schild gillt dem Forstweg damit wir auf dem Trail fahren und die Fußgänger nicht umrasen



Genau, als ich letztes Mal vor Ort war, standen dort 2 Schilder links und rechts vom Forstweg. Was das zu bedeuten hat, dürfte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Januar 2012)

Schilderwald?

Bitte nicht beschädigen!


----------



## ProjektT (9. Januar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> wer hat das schild aufgestellt?


 

hmmm - keine Ahnung. Soweit ich es richtig verstanden habe, darf man solche Schilder nicht einfach aufstellen (zumindest kein Privatmann)...


----------



## Skyjet (9. Januar 2012)

kleine Runde Römer - Rakete mit dem Homer....wer hat noch Lust?


----------



## ProjektT (9. Januar 2012)

...das heizt natürlich wieder die Diskussion um "offizielle" Trails an.

Ich wette, wenn es ein paar "offizielle", "freigegebene" und kenntlich gemachte Strecken gibt, werden 90% der Fahrer diese auch nutzen und nicht mehr "wild" fahren. Es ist halt ein beiderseitiges Entgegenkommen notwendig - ich denke keiner fährt mit der Absicht in Wald, das Wild zu stören und den Waldboden zu demolieren... - das machen ja auch schon die Forstfahrzeuge...

Greetz


----------



## firefighter76 (9. Januar 2012)

ich demoliere da nix im gegenteil bisher hat mich der boden oder die bäume demoliert 

 deisterfreun.de


----------



## wolfk (9. Januar 2012)

Darf man die Trails im Deister eigentlich auch mit so etwas befahren:





Haibike eQ Xduro FS RX


----------



## Skyjet (9. Januar 2012)

doch, aber nur Bergauf...


----------



## taxifolia (9. Januar 2012)

nur, wenn man diesen Ausweis am Rad befestigt hat 
( Achtung: Politisch inkorrekt )






taxi


----------



## wolfk (9. Januar 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> nur, wenn man diesen Ausweis am Rad befestigt hat
> ( Achtung: Politisch inkorrekt )
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will doch nicht parken sondern fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (9. Januar 2012)

Meine Vorurteile vermelden mir, dass das bei E-Bikern nahezu gleichzusetzen ist.


----------



## wolfk (9. Januar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Meine Vorurteile vermelden mir, dass das bei E-Bikern nahezu gleichzusetzen ist.



Ohne Motor bin ich z.B im August gefahren:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/109440677

Hast aber recht - bergauf habe ich fast geparkt.


----------



## taifun (9. Januar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Meine Vorurteile vermelden mir, dass das bei E-Bikern nahezu gleichzusetzen ist.



Probier es mal aus...das ändert deine Meinung gewaltig und macht auch Spaß!!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Probier es mal aus...das ändert deine Meinung gewaltig und macht auch Spaß!!



Du kommst ja ohne auch gar nicht mehr vorwärts!


----------



## taifun (9. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du kommst ja ohne auch gar nicht mehr vorwärts!



Das Du Dich dazu meldest war mir fast schon klar.... Drecksack


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Das Du Dich dazu meldest war mir fast schon klar.... Drecksack



Bist Du denn wieder in der Heimat?


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Darf man die Trails im Deister eigentlich auch mit so etwas befahren:
> Anhang anzeigen 222800



"Und ob ich schon wanderte im finsteren Tal..."

Wenn du dich an den üblichen Treffpunkten zu den üblichen Zeiten einfindest, wird sich sicher jemand finden, der dich auf dem Rücken auf den Berg trägt. Du siehst: Du must dich gar nicht so weit erniedrigen, um
auch mal in den Wald zu kommen.

Diese Dinger sind mir ebenso suspekt wie Nordic-Walking-Stöcke: Fortbewegungshilfen für Leute, die gar nicht behindert sind. Da kannste dann auch mit'm Elektrorolli "spazieren gehen".

Wenn man bewegungsfaul ist, gibt's doch erstklassige Hobbies wie Klöppeln, Kaffeesatzlesen oder Makramé...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> "Und ob ich schon wanderte im finsteren Tal..."
> 
> Wenn du dich an den üblichen Treffpunkten zu den üblichen Zeiten einfindest, wird sich sicher jemand finden, der dich auf dem Rücken auf den Berg trägt. Du siehst: Du must dich gar nicht so weit erniedrigen, um
> auch mal in den Wald zu kommen.
> ...





Auch wenn ich da eine andere Einstellung zu habe finde ich die Sprüche geil!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Januar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Darf man die Trails im Deister eigentlich auch mit so etwas befahren:
> Anhang anzeigen 222800



Erst beim dritten hinschauen habe ich den Akku für die Nightrides gesehen.
Womit du Trails fährst, bleibt dir - positiv gesprochen - selbst überlassen.
Sei aber gewappnet, dass du auf Leute triffst du den sportlich Ergeiz haben dir rauf und/oder runter zeigen wollen, wo Bartel den Most holt 

Wenn du auf uns wartest, warten wir auf dich.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich da eine andere Einstellung zu habe finde ich die Sprüche geil!



Zu diesem Thema sind Meinungen irrelevant (erst recht solche, die von meiner abweichen) Da bin ich Extremist


----------



## wolfk (9. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn man bewegungsfaul ist, gibt's doch erstklassige Hobbies wie Klöppeln, Kaffeesatzlesen oder Makramé...



Also den Spruch find ich echt gut!

Bewegungsfaul bin ich nicht - es kommt wie immer im Leben auf den Standpunkt an, von dem man etwas betrachtet.


----------



## Madeba (9. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema sind Meinungen irrelevant (erst recht solche, die von meiner abweichen) Da bin ich Extremist



hmm...

vielleicht sollte ich mal einen Motor in mein Mountain-Trike einbauen und Sonntags die Rakete rauftuckern. Bin mal gespannt, was Du dazu sagen würdest


----------



## exto (9. Januar 2012)

Ich würde glauben, unter Haluzinationen zu leiden und sofort meinen Drogenkonsum kritisch überdenken.

@wolfk: Du hast natürlich recht. Vom Rande einer Klippe aus betrachtet, sieht auch der zähnefletschende Rottweiler hinter einem plötzlich viel symphatischer aus...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Zu diesem Thema sind Meinungen irrelevant (erst recht solche, die von meiner abweichen) Da bin ich Extremist



Ich hatte am Sonntag erhebliche Probleme mit meinem Kreislauf und Herzrasen beim Biken. Sollte am Donnerstag bei der gründlichen Untersuchung herausstellen das ich mich und mein Herz nicht mehr überlasten darf würde ich mir auch sehr ernsthafte Gedanken über solch ein Bike machen.

Auf das genießen der Trails würde ich nämlich auch zukünftig nicht verzichten wollen! Und so ganz ohne eigene Kraft läuft das Ding auch nicht bergauf, ist ja keine Mofa.


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Januar 2012)

Ich ruf die Woche mal den Noltemeyer an. Wir brauchen neue Schilder.
"29er und E-Bikes verboten"

Da bin ich Extremist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wo ich so überlege, kann ich mit der E-Schüssel mal ne Probefahrt machen?
Farnweg runter. 
Will nur mal wissen ob die ganzen E-Teile unten noch dran sind.


----------



## matzinski (10. Januar 2012)

Also Leute, mal ehrlich. Wer es nicht schafft, die 250 hm aus eigener Kraft von Basche zum Kammweg raufzukommen, hat auf den Trails nix zu suchen. Er ist dann nämlich körperlich nicht in der Lage dazu halbwegs sicher die Trails runterzukommen. Deshalb gehören E-Bikes auch nicht in den Wald.


----------



## exto (10. Januar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich ruf die Woche mal den Noltemeyer an. Wir brauchen neue Schilder.
> "29er verboten"
> 
> Da bin ich Extremist!





taifun schrieb:


> Drecksack


.


----------



## wolfk (10. Januar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Also Leute, mal ehrlich. Wer es nicht schafft, die 250 hm aus eigener Kraft von Basche zum Kammweg raufzukommen



Na ja, 250 hm schaffe ich noch so gerade 
(obwohl ich Baujahr 1948 bin).
Im heimischen Revier will ich mehr an meiner Fahrtechnik arbeiten und mich auf die Alpen vorbereiten
(und da als Ersatz für den Shuttle und/oder die Seilbahn die ich bisher nicht benutzt habe).


----------



## chris2305 (10. Januar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich ruf die Woche mal den Noltemeyer an. Wir brauchen neue Schilder.
> "29er und E-Bikes verboten"
> 
> Da bin ich Extremist!


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Januar 2012)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich fit bin und die 250hm mit grinsendem gesicht hochfahren würde, würde ich wenn mit einem E-Bike da hochkrebse mir etwas doof vorkommen.

Da ist mir mein 11kg CC'ler lieber.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Januar 2012)

Fahr mal ne Runde mit mir und dem Mädchen mit dem Bleirad. Dann verwirfst du schnell wieder diese komischen Gedanken und wunderst dich wie schnell du doch bist. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich so überlege, kann ich mit der E-Schüssel mal ne Probefahrt machen?
> Farnweg runter.
> Will nur mal wissen ob die ganzen E-Teile unten noch dran sind.



@taifun

Los Alex, das ist Die Gelegenheit. jetzt hat der Evil keine Chance mehr die Testfahrt auf einem Deiner Event-Bikes abzulehnen!


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Januar 2012)

Ich wunder mich über vieles. Auch Radfahrer die mit einem Straßenrennrad die Rakete runter fahren.

Wenn du Zeit und Laune hast, sag Bescheid Homer.

So ein E-Bike habe ich "live in Action" noch nie gesehen.


----------



## wolfk (10. Januar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> So ein E-Bike habe ich "live in Action" noch nie gesehen.



Was nicht war, kann ja noch werden.
Vielleicht sichtet mich ja mal einer im Deister.
Leute, die nicht von vornherein die Absicht haben, das Bike zu schrotten lass ich übrigens immer gerne kurz (bergauf) aufsitzen....

So habe ich übrigens in Lenzerheide am Rothorn meine (Vor-)Urteile über e-Bikes revidiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Januar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Also Leute, mal ehrlich. Wer es nicht schafft, die 250 hm aus eigener Kraft von Basche zum Kammweg raufzukommen, hat auf den Trails nix zu suchen. Er ist dann nämlich körperlich nicht in der Lage dazu halbwegs sicher die Trails runterzukommen. Deshalb gehören E-Bikes auch nicht in den Wald.



...und wer zu schlapp ist, den Berg zu Fuss hochzulaufen, hat auf Skiern oder auf dem Snowboard auch nix verloren, oder wie?

Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Januar 2012)

baumschubser schrieb:


> ...und wer zu schlapp ist, den Berg zu Fuss hochzulaufen, hat auf Skiern oder auf dem Snowboard auch nix verloren, oder wie?
> 
> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.


 

wer lesen kann .... 
ist klar im vorteil 

es ging um bikes und nicht um ski oder snowboards in dem beitrag von matze.


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2012)

baumschubser schrieb:


> ...und wer zu schlapp ist, den Berg zu Fuss hochzulaufen, hat auf Skiern oder auf dem Snowboard auch nix verloren, oder wie?
> 
> Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.


naja, Abfahrtski und Snowboards sind ja auch nicht dafür gebaut mit ihnen bergauf zu fahren, im Gegensatz zum Bike (sehen wir von echten DH bikes jenseits der 200mm mal ab)

Und die Verletzungen und Verletzungshäufigkeit der Untrainierten beim Wintersport sprechen ja auch Bände.
Insofern hat meiner Meinung nach Matze absolut recht


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Januar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wer lesen kann ....
> ist klar im vorteil
> 
> es ging um bikes und nicht um ski oder snowboards in dem beitrag von matze.



Das ist im Prinzip doch egal. Ich finde lediglich, man sollte auch mal ein wenig über den Tellerrand schauen (und die Aussage an sich halte ich nach wie vor für ignorant).


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Januar 2012)

ich formuliere es mal anders:

Was genau unterscheidet z.B. einen Förster oder Jäger, der uns nicht in 'seinem' Wald haben will von einem Menschen, der e-bikes gerne aus dem Wald verbannen würde?


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. Januar 2012)

wenns ein enduro mit einem e-antrieb gäbe, mit dem ich im deister anstatt 5 abfahrten 10 abfahrten machen könnte bei gleichem fahrspaß und vertretbaren kosten, würde ich das kaufen. und wenn ich mich zum anntaturm hochteleportieren könnte, dann würde ich das auch machen. aus meiner wohnung raus. 

und wenn wir schon bei verboten sind: ich würde mich dafür einsetzen, dass schlammreifen auf den trails verboten werden. die leute sollen fahren lernen, anstatt die trails kaputtzubremsen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Januar 2012)

JA! Sammelbestellung?


----------



## bastis (10. Januar 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/299782143407625/


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Januar 2012)

@ superhero
Ich fahre spätestens am Sonntag um 1200. Wo weiß ich aber jetzt noch nicht. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich mal den Feggendorfer und Steinbruch. Meine Aufforderung galt aber eher dem Elektrowolf. Ich wollte nur mal anmerken, dass man auch langsam hochfahren oder sogar schieben darf, ohne das man mit faulen Eiern beworfen wird. Richtig bergab fahren ist mindestens genau so anstrengend, jedenfalls für mich. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Januar 2012)

@Homer:

Das runterfahren ist anstrengend. Genauso wie hochfahren. Keine Frage, runter merke ich es mit meinem HT sogar noch stärker. Hoch ist etwas leichter.

Mir geht es in etwa genauso wie dir. Ich fahre hoch angenehmer, dafür merke ich es runter umso mehr^^
Schaun wir mal was das WE so ankündigt.


----------



## schappi (10. Januar 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> wenns ein enduro mit einem e-antrieb gäbe, mit dem ich im deister anstatt 5 abfahrten 10 abfahrten machen könnte bei gleichem fahrspaß und vertretbaren kosten, würde ich das kaufen. und wenn ich mich zum anntaturm hochteleportieren könnte, dann würde ich das auch machen. aus meiner wohnung raus.
> 
> und wenn wir schon bei verboten sind: ich würde mich dafür einsetzen, dass schlammreifen auf den trails verboten werden. die leute sollen fahren lernen, anstatt die trails kaputtzubremsen.



Auch wenn der Bock 25-30kg wiegt?
Das gibt ein ganz schön träges Fahrverhalten.


----------



## taifun (10. Januar 2012)

Also Leute...Ihr solltet das Thema E-Bike oder Pedelec mal gelassener sehen.
Nicht gleich alles negativ machen.

Beispiel 1: Du bist schon immer begeisteter Biker gewesen und auch gut dabei.Dann läßt dich deine Gesundheit im Stich und kannst nicht mehr biken gehen.Das E-Bike hilft Dir dann dabei es wieder zu können.

Beispiel 2: Du möchtest in der Stadt oder von außerhalb mit dem Rad zur arbeit fahren,hast aber nicht die möglichkeit dort zu Duschen oder Dich umzuziehen,da man bekanntlicher weise dabei schwitzt.Mit dem E.Bike kommst du nicht ins schwitzen(außer du ballerst auch damit)und brauchst dich nicht umzuziehen.

Beispiel 3: Es gibt gesundheitlich und älteren Menschen wieder eine gewisse Mobilität,welche sie mit einem normalen Fahrrad nicht mehr geniessen können.

Beispiel 4: Die Mutter zum einkaufen mit den Kindern auf dem Rad oder auch mit Anhänger.

Es gibt verschiedene Versionen und Einsatzgebiete.
Von Stadt,Trekking,Urban,Cruiser;MTB Hardtail,Fully und auch Downhill Bikes.
Schnelle bis 45 km/h unterstützung und es macht Laune.

Mal bitte alles durchdenken und nicht niedermachen.

Natürlich besteht die Gefahr,das Leute die Fahrtechnik nicht haben in Gebiete kommen,die nicht für sie geeignet sind..stimme ich wohl zu,aber seht das gesamte Spektrum an.

Ihr mußt es selber mal gefahren sein,um ein vernünftiges Urteil geben zu können,nicht nur Therorie.
Denn es funktioniert anders als Ihr denkt,ihr mußt selber noch Radfahren,denn von allein fährt das auch nicht.

Möglichkeit bei der ABF zum  Beispiel,dort bin ich auch und lasse euch mal testen


----------



## Madeba (10. Januar 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ...und wenn wir schon bei verboten sind: ich würde mich dafür einsetzen, dass schlammreifen auf den trails verboten werden. die leute sollen fahren lernen, anstatt die trails kaputtzubremsen.


und ZACK !

sind wir auch gleich wieder bei unnütz langen Federwegen angekommen


----------



## taifun (10. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> @taifun
> 
> Los Alex, das ist Die Gelegenheit. jetzt hat der Evil keine Chance mehr die Testfahrt auf einem Deiner Event-Bikes abzulehnen!



Dem gebe ich aber ein  Ral Ei..... oder


----------



## bastis (10. Januar 2012)

jungs, kann mir einer was zu dem schilderwald oben am einstieg grab erzählen? 

bzw. steht dort noch ein schild und zwei ständer wo man jeweils ein schild dran war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Dem gebe ich aber ein  Ral Ei..... oder



Ist mir Egal, gib ihm doch ein Kackl... oder Loku. !


----------



## Deleted 28330 (10. Januar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Auch wenn der Bock 25-30kg wiegt?
> Das gibt ein ganz schön träges Fahrverhalten.



stimmt, das würde den fahrspaß erheblich senken. das dürfte nicht mehr als ein dh bike wiegen.



Madeba schrieb:


> und ZACK !
> 
> sind wir auch gleich wieder bei unnütz langen Federwegen angekommen



federwege machen den trail nicht kaputt. sie schonen sogar den waldboden, die steine, die wurzeln, die tiere und auch menschen, insofern man über welche drüberfährt! das ist halt der wesentliche unterschied. sonst soll jeder machen was er will.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Möglichkeit bei der ABF zum  Beispiel,dort bin ich auch und lasse euch mal testen



kann man(n) das auch mal länger ausleihen und z.b am grab , sat oder steingarten mal testen


----------



## Paskull (10. Januar 2012)

Themenwechsel  Im Sommer Bikeurlaub wo? Saalbach finde ich ja supi aber viel mehr kenne ich auch nicht. 
PDS schwärmen alle aber kenne ich nicht  

Gesucht wird eine fachkundige Meinung  ruhig auch etwas ausführlicher.


----------



## Phil81 (10. Januar 2012)

Was darfs denn sein für ein Urlaub? 
Selber hochschwucken... 
Seilbahn + Schwucken... 
nur Bratzen?

Naturtrails, Bikepark???


----------



## Paskull (10. Januar 2012)

Du stellst Fragen   wenn ich das schon wüsste was Spass macht! Abwechslung zum Deister.


----------



## bastis (10. Januar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> jungs, kann mir einer was zu dem schilderwald oben am einstieg grab erzählen?
> 
> bzw. steht dort noch ein schild und zwei ständer wo man jeweils ein schild dran war?



sagt da keiner was zu???


----------



## Paskull (10. Januar 2012)

Richtig Sagt keiner was zu  Themenwechsel war verordnet um dem Winterfrust entgegen zu wirken  Bilder vom Letzten PDS Urlaub evtl.?


----------



## bastis (10. Januar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Richtig Sagt keiner was zu  Themenwechsel war verordnet um dem Winterfrust entgegen zu wirken  Bilder vom Letzten PDS Urlaub evtl.?



Danke!

Sprechen Sie einfach mal einen der am grün-weissen Trikot mit der Aufschrift. deisterfreun.de zu erkennenden an und erleben, wie nett Mountainbiker sind.

Zitat 
www.deisterfreun.de


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Januar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Sprechen Sie einfach mal einen der am grün-weissen Trikot mit der Aufschrift. deisterfreun.de zu erkennenden an und erleben, wie nett Mountainbiker sind.
> 
> ...



hast´n prob ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabiansen (11. Januar 2012)

Geht radeln!


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2012)

Lustig hier 

Kommt jemand am Samstag mit radeln? Ich war schon lang nimmer im Deischder. Bisschen Strecke, Paar Trails. Für mich wie immer: Kein Motor, keine Federung und keine Schaltung...

... und auf besonderen Wunsch: Keine Regenreifen


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte vllt Bock und könnte etwa von 10 bis 14 Uhr. Dann muß ich arbeiten. Würde deswegen gerne im Westdeister bleiben. Soll wohl trocken bleiben.
Momme, kommste mit?

Ansonsten is hier wirklich lustig, der Meinungsaustausch!

Schlammreifen find ich übrigens auch Kacke, sollte mit mindestens 20 Stunden Trail reparieren bestraft werden!


----------



## matzinski (11. Januar 2012)

baumschubser schrieb:


> ...Was genau unterscheidet z.B. einen Förster oder Jäger, der uns nicht in 'seinem' Wald haben will von einem Menschen, der e-bikes gerne aus dem Wald verbannen würde?


Selten so eine schwachsinnige Frage gelesen.



taifun schrieb:


> Also Leute...Ihr solltet das Thema E-Bike oder Pedelec mal gelassener sehen.
> Nicht gleich alles negativ machen.
> 
> Beispiel 1: Du bist schon immer begeisteter Biker gewesen und auch gut dabei.Dann läßt dich deine Gesundheit im Stich und kannst nicht mehr biken gehen.Das E-Bike hilft Dir dann dabei es wieder zu können.
> ...


Gegen die von dir aufgezählten Einsatzgebiete ist nichts einzuwenden. Ich finde trotzdem, dass die Dinger auf den Trails nix verloren haben.  



alex m. schrieb:


> ...und wenn wir schon bei verboten sind: ich würde mich dafür einsetzen, dass schlammreifen auf den trails verboten werden. die leute sollen fahren lernen, anstatt die trails kaputtzubremsen.


auch wieder schön 
Ich habe übrigens gerade welche bestellt und werde Sie auch aufziehen - aber nicht zum Bremsen, sondern um nicht so viel bremsen zu müssen, also zum Fahren  



bastis schrieb:


> jungs, kann mir einer was zu dem schilderwald oben am einstieg grab erzählen?
> 
> bzw. steht dort noch ein schild und zwei ständer wo man jeweils ein schild dran war?


Sonntag stand links am Grab ein Schild, rechts am Barbie keins.


----------



## zoomie (11. Januar 2012)

te 





Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Fahr mal ne Runde mit mir und dem Mädchen mit dem Bleirad. Dann verwirfst du schnell wieder diese komischen Gedanken und wunderst dich wie schnell du doch bist.
> 
> 
> Ja, ja..    Komm mal mit uns mit!
> ...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch kein Fan von E-Rädern, akzeptiere sie aber... - Denn akzeptiert werden wollen wir genauso!

Dann hoffen wir mal auf weniger Nässe von oben, was unter dem Reifen ist erfordert ja nur eine Anpassung des Fahrstils...


----------



## herkulars (11. Januar 2012)

Jeder so wie er denkt. Ich würde mir allerdings Sorgen um den Akku machen. Die Befestigung dürfte nicht für Traileinsatz ausgelegt sein. Wie Evil schon passend schrieb: Mal gucken, wieviel davon unten ankommt. Versuch macht klug!



> Allerdings bin ich der Meinung, daß man bergauf für bergab braucht - auch wenn man dabei hoch jammert oder/und schimpft.



Da schließe ich mich der Meinung des "Mädchens mit dem Bleirad" an.


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hast´n prob ?




ich habe eine ganz vernünftige frage gestellt, und wollte eine ifno haben!

wo ist die freundlichkeit des bikers im grünen trikot?


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Januar 2012)

Exto, fährst du mit Bike oder Auto hin?
Wann willst du los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Januar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Sprechen Sie einfach mal einen der am grün-weissen Trikot mit der Aufschrift. deisterfreun.de zu erkennenden an und erleben, wie nett Mountainbiker sind.
> 
> ...


 
Ich war zu der Zeit als du gepostet hast oben bei den Schildern.
Ich antworte mal für grün-weiss.
Links steht der verbogene Ständer (scheinbar ist der von der BIKE gesponsort) jedenfalls ist da so ein Aufkleber dran.
Das runde rot umrandete Schild mit dem Hollandrad ohne Pedale ist am Ständer unter dem Wassergewinnungsgebiet befestigt.
Rechts war nichts zu erkennen.

@all: Ihr werdet ja richtig elektrisch beim Thema E-Bike.
Brauchen wir einen weiteren Thread E-Biken im Deister?
Dann müßte Quen alle Beiträge dahin verschieben.

Gestern war ich das erste Mal seit langem wieder am Rad (wie der Ösi sagt). Ich hatte weder Kondition noch Carbon, da sah ich dieses Thema in einem anderen Licht (DX) 

Bis die Tage
Roudy


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich war zu der Zeit als du gepostet hast oben bei den Schildern.
> Ich antworte mal für grün-weiss.
> Links steht der verbogene Ständer (scheinbar ist der von der BIKE gesponsort) jedenfalls ist da so ein Aufkleber dran.
> Das runde rot umrandete Schild mit dem Hollandrad ohne Pedale ist am Ständer unter dem Wassergewinnungsgebiet befestigt.
> ...



Danke Roudy, 

ich war gestern auch dort, daraus resultierte meine frage!

1.- Welchen Hintergrund hat dieses Schild?

2.- Welche Konsequenzen wird es haben wenn man das Schild nicht beachtet? 

schließlich sind ja gestern auch Leute dort gefahren! 

ich bin davon ausgegangen das hier jemand etwas weis und mir ein bisschen darüber erzählen kann!
aber anstatt dies zu tun wird man ignoriert und gefragt ob man ein Problem hat!


lieben gruss basti


----------



## r0ckZ0r (11. Januar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Danke Roudy,
> 
> ich war gestern auch dort, daraus resultierte meine frage!
> 
> ...



Schau mal auf die Seite 169 und lies ab Beitrag #4215.


----------



## taxifolia (11. Januar 2012)

Guten Tach !

Also ich vermeide es im öffentlichen Teil des Forums Aussagen zu "erlaubt und nicht erlaubt" zu treffen, lässt sich ja auch leicht ausdrucken und dem Herrn Fals vom Ordnungsamt in Wennigsen vorlegen:"Siehste, Herr Fals, die machen das mit Absicht."

Das betrifft das Thema E-Bike und Schilder gleichermaßen.

Auch wenn man halb Recht hat, gibt es nämlich Strategien und Taktiken, damit umzugehen. Doof ist es nur, den anderen schlau zu machen.

Und pullert euch gegenseitig nicht so an, hat ja keiner eure "Mudda" beleidigt.

taxi


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2012)

stefan'70 schrieb:


> was geht im deister jetzt ab, mir ist heute zu ohren gekommen das es nun noch ein paar verbots schilder für biker mehr geben soll !!! ???
> also nicht nur heisterburg auf der rodenberger seite sondern nun auch am grabweg !!!
> 
> ist da was dran, dann muß ich wohl doch wieder mehr im harz beiken gehen, bis bei uns im deister alles in trocknen tüchern ist mit dem verein und den 2 strecken !!!
> ...





stefan64 schrieb:


> Haben wir heute beim Nightride auch gesehen.
> Auf den Einstiegen zum Barbie und zum Grab steht neuerdings jeweils dieses Schild http://www.wolkdirekt.com/images/60...ivatkennzeichnung-fuer-radfahrer-verboten.jpg auf einem 3m hohen Fuß mitten auf den Trails.
> Weiter unten haben wir keine Schilder mehr gesehen.
> 
> ...





SouzA schrieb:


> Öhm, wie sieht den das jetzt bei euch mit der Akzeptanz aus?
> Sind die Trails ab sofort still gelegt?
> 
> Mensch ey... grad das BarbieGrab...
> ...





SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> So ein Schild ist doch ein Muss für jeden Schrauber-Keller





stefan64 schrieb:


> Hast recht.
> Würd sich als Souvenir gut an meiner Schuppentür machen.
> Direkt unter den Startnummern und dem Schiebedach.





r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die Seite 169 und lies ab Beitrag #4215.



Danke das war schon mal informativ!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Januar 2012)

Wer ohne ölenden Harvester durch ein Wassergewinnungsgelände und Aufforstungsgebiet fährt sollte zumindest Gesprächsbereit sein, wenn er vor Ort zu seinem Tun befragt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (11. Januar 2012)

bevor Du Dich auch noch beschwerst, das Dir keiner Antwortet: 


exto schrieb:


> ...Kommt jemand am Samstag mit radeln?...



ja*. wann und wo ?


*ohne Stützrad...


----------



## Phil81 (11. Januar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Du stellst Fragen   wenn ich das schon wüsste was Spass macht! Abwechslung zum Deister.



Dann wird es ziemlich schwer dir was zu empfelen. Zumindest die Bergauf frage sollte man für sich ja beantworten können. Dies schließt dann meist auch vieles aus. Die richtigen guten Trails jenseits der Bikeparks gibt es leider fast nie ohne schweiss.

Ob man diese Trails dann aber auch wirklich richtig gut findet hängt doch stark von den Erwartungen an einen richtig guten Trail ab.


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> bevor Du Dich auch noch beschwerst, das Dir keiner Antwortet:
> 
> 
> ja*. wann und wo ?
> ...



Soll das auf irgendetwas eine Anspielung sein?


----------



## Paskull (11. Januar 2012)

Also mal treten wäre eine Abwechslung, allerdings eher Lift rauf und dann Berg runter. Berg rauf ist der Deister ganz angenehm.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Soll das auf irgendetwas eine Anspielung sein?



Nein, der tut nix, der will nur spielen!


----------



## bastis (11. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nein, der tut nix, der will nur spielen!



ich spiele auch gerne


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Januar 2012)

@ Paskull
Och ich kenne da eine Stelle im Deister, wo man nur ungerne hochfährt.

Die startet oben an der Walhalla (Hohenbostel) und endet oben an der Kreuzbuche.

Deswegen fahr ich dann lieber über das Naturfreundehaus, hoch zum Sporthotel und von da aus zum Sportplatz Basche.


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube ich weiß welchen du meinst... Da ist schieben schon ne qual.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Januar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @ Paskull
> Och ich kenne da eine Stelle im Deister, wo man nur ungerne hochfährt.
> 
> Die startet oben an der Walhalla (Hohenbostel) und endet oben an der Kreuzbuche.
> ...


 
Ist das schlimmer als "Taternpfahl-Bielstein"  21% oder "Springe-kurzer Ging" oder Springe-Deisterpforte" 29%?


----------



## Paskull (11. Januar 2012)

Das es im Deister Strecken gibt die kein Spass machen steht außer Frage,
aber gibt eben auch Strecken die Spass machen. 
Nur 20-30 min bergab am Stück ist selben im Deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

wahrscheinlich lachen mich gleich alle aus, aber ich finde auch diesen gepflasterten weg von dem teich wennigser mark zum annaturm sehr extrem (kenne den namen nicht)


----------



## Neartheabyss (11. Januar 2012)

pussyweg


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

ich sag ja, manche werden lachen  aber ich würde wetten, das meinen panzer da keiner rauffährt


----------



## wolfk (11. Januar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Darf man die Trails im Deister eigentlich auch mit so etwas befahren:
> Haibike eQ Xduro FS RX



Hallo Leute,
ich wollte euch nicht "elektrisieren", meine Frage hatte eigentlich den Hintergrund, ob ich mich im Deister ausser vor Förstern, Waldbesitzern, Reitern und Wanderer auch vor MTBlern im grünen Deisterfreun.de-Trikot hüten und evtl. sogar ins Unterholz verziehen soll, sobald ich einen sehe!









Cool, dass ihr mit dem Reizthema "e-Bike" so locker und mit überwiegend flotten Sprüchen umgegangen seid.

Trotzdem noch einige Anmerkungen:



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Fahr mal ne Runde mit mir und dem Mädchen mit dem Bleirad. Dann verwirfst du schnell wieder diese komischen Gedanken und wunderst dich wie schnell du doch bist.


Mädchen mit mit Bleirad:
Zum ersten Worte sage ich mal nichts, aber Blei ist out, Lithium Ionen in.



herkulars schrieb:


> Jeder so wie er denkt. Ich würde mir allerdings Sorgen um den Akku machen. Die Befestigung dürfte nicht für Traileinsatz ausgelegt sein. Wie Evil schon passend schrieb: Mal gucken, wieviel davon unten ankommt. Versuch macht klug!


Im ersten Jahr sind Befestigungsprobleme nicht bekannt geworden - und es gibt einige "Hardcorefahrer" unter den Besitzern - denen fehlt aber mehr Federweg.



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @all: Ihr werdet ja richtig elektrisch beim Thema E-Bike.
> Brauchen wir einen weiteren Thread E-Biken im Deister?
> Dann müßte Quen alle Beiträge dahin verschieben.
> Gestern war ich das erste Mal seit langem wieder am Rad (wie der Ösi sagt). Ich hatte weder Kondition noch Carbon, da sah ich dieses Thema in einem anderen Licht (DX)
> Roudy


Bloss keinen Thread "Ebiken im Deister". Der eine der da mal evtl. durchs Gelände schleicht lohnt es nicht!

Ich werde mich aber bemühen von eueren Trails fernzubleiben - nicht das ich noch euere Downhillstrecken in falscher Richtung befahre und an einen Zusammenstoß schuld bin


----------



## njoerd (11. Januar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> ich sag ja, manche werden lachen  aber ich würde wetten, das meinen panzer da keiner rauffährt



evil?


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

hmm? evil fährt den panzer hoch? wette ich ein schönes kühles weizen dagegen!


----------



## taifun (11. Januar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt schon was besseres.....leider hast Du mit deinem Bosch aber nur eine geringe Reichweite im Speed,Sport und Tour Modus







wolfk schrieb:


> Bloss keinen Thread "Ebiken im Deister". Der eine der da mal evtl. durchs Gelände schleicht lohnt es nicht!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werde mich aber bemühen von eueren Trails fernzubleiben - nicht das ich noch euere Downhillstrecken in falscher Richtung befahre und an einen Zusammenstoß schuld bin



Warum den nicht...kommt doch gut an


----------



## njoerd (11. Januar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> hmm? evil fährt den panzer hoch? wette ich ein schönes kühles weizen dagegen!


 
Gewicht? Kettenblattgröße?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man hier öfter mal E-Bikes oder 29er oder sowas Verwerfliches  posten. Sonst ist hier ja gar nichts mehr los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

also gewichtstechnisch wird es wohl so um die 21-22kg liegen


----------



## wolfk (11. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Es gibt schon was besseres.....leider hast Du mit deinem Bosch aber nur eine geringe Reichweite im Speed,Sport und Tour Modus


Das wäre?
(Motor im Hinterrad wollte ich nicht, Bionx ist bergauf nicht unbedingt das beste System - dazu noch mit Qualitätsproblemen behaftet, Go SwissDrive noch nicht so am Markt, m.W. noch keine Fullys)

Ich habe mich bewusst auf den " 25 km - Pedelec-Bereich" in der Auswahl beschränkt.

Außerdem: Deine Reichweite kannst du selbst beeinflussen.


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Exto, fährst du mit Bike oder Auto hin?
> Wann willst du los?





Madeba schrieb:


> bevor Du Dich auch noch beschwerst, das Dir keiner Antwortet:
> 
> 
> ja*. wann und wo ?
> ...



Ich hatte so gedacht 10:00 Spochtplatz B. schön gemütlich raufschwucken, bisschen im Westen rumtreiben (Evel, Momme?), dann rüber innen Osten. Wenn's noch nicht weh tut, Sat, sonst Barbie, Pohlenz wieder hochschwucken, friedlich die Rakete runnerrödeln, feddisch. Orkan, ich würd' so gegen 9:00h mit'm Auto in B.O. los wollen.



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man hier öfter mal E-Bikes oder 29er oder sowas Verwerfliches  posten. Sonst ist hier ja gar nichts mehr los







ÄÄÄÄTSCH !!! 

Is aber nicht mehr aktuell. Jetzt ready to race (mit Licht und allem Pipapo um 10k)


----------



## wolfk (11. Januar 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Gewicht? Kettenblattgröße?



20,3 kg - komplett mit Akku (2,5 kg)

Kettenblatt 38, Zahnkranz hinten 11 -36 Z., 10-fach


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> 20,3 kg - komplett mit Akku (2,5 kg)
> 
> Kettenblatt 38, Zahnkranz hinten 11 -36 Z., 10-fach



Ich glaube das Du hiermit nicht gemeint warst.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hatte so gedacht 10:00 Spochtplatz B. schön gemütlich raufschwucken, bisschen im Westen rumtreiben (Evel, Momme?), dann rüber innen Osten. Wenn's noch nicht weh tut, Sat, sonst Barbie, Pohlenz wieder hochschwucken, friedlich die Rakete runnerrödeln, feddisch. Orkan, ich würd' so gegen 9:00h mit'm Auto in B.O. los wollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jehova, Jehova...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

Kettenblattgröße weiß ich jetzt nicht. kassette ist die pg970 also 9-fach 11-26


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Januar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich lachen mich gleich alle aus, aber ich finde auch diesen gepflasterten weg von dem teich wennigser mark zum annaturm sehr extrem (kenne den namen nicht)


 
Bierweg (Ernst)



stefan1981 schrieb:


> ich sag ja, manche werden lachen  aber ich würde wetten, das meinen panzer da keiner rauffährt


 
Evel, Samy, exto, Thommy um nur einige zu nennen 
Außer du fährst sowas Abfahrtsorientiertes wie 38 zu 11-26 oder sogar singlespeed-DH.


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

ist definitiv abfahrtsorientiert... und die kassette hat 11-26.


----------



## Madeba (11. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ...bisschen im Westen rumtreiben ... Sat ...


da komme ich aber nur mit, wenn Du das 29er mit RR* fährst und die Betäubungsmittel zu Hause lässt. Sonst wird mir das zu senkrecht... :kotz:

Start 10 Uhr ist mir für Bikeanreise zu früh, dann würde ich Euch irgendwo am Kammweg auflauern. Endet Deine H-Nr. noch mit ...7572 ?


* nein, ich meine nicht RegenReifen


----------



## njoerd (11. Januar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Evel, Samy, exto, Thommy um nur einige zu nennen
> Außer du fährst sowas Abfahrtsorientiertes wie 38 zu 11-26 oder sogar singlespeed-DH.




packen sie trotzdem


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

wie gesagt, ich wette gerne auf ein schönes weizen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Januar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bierweg (Ernst)
> 
> ...Samy...38 zu 11-26...





Edit: Ok, wir wetten. Wenn ich es schaffe, bekomm ich das Weizen. Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, zahlt Roudy das Weizen. Denke mal Steffen und Exto sind dann auch dabei 

Edit edit: Welches Ritzel muss ich hinten fahren, um bei einem 33er Kettenblatt ein 38er zu simulieren?


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

noch lacht ihr...


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Januar 2012)

Axel, dabei 
Hast du einen Radträger?
Ansonsten müssen wir beide Bikes in meinen Kombi quetschen. 
Soll ich mal Björn und Andreas anhauen, vielleicht kommen die auch mit.


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Januar 2012)

wette gilt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Januar 2012)

Na ich denke das muss Roudy sagen


----------



## Hagen3000 (11. Januar 2012)

samyrsj4 schrieb:


> Edit edit: Welches ritzel muss ich hinten fahren, um bei einem 33er kettenblatt ein 38er zu simulieren?



23


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Januar 2012)

Ach du schei*e...


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Januar 2012)

@roudy:

Naja die Strecken die du genannt hattest bin ich noch nie gefahren.
Deswegen habe ich keinen direkten Vergleich.
Um es mal so zu sagen. Du fährst da hoch und es kommt dir so vor, als ob du gefühlte 30min nur geradeaus und nur berg hoch fährst.


----------



## zoomie (11. Januar 2012)

@wolfk
Mädchen mit Bleirad:
Zum ersten Worte sage ich mal nichts, aber Blei ist out, Lithium Ionen in.

...
...ach.. 
Doch, das wüßte ich jetzt schon gern genauer - sonst sollte mann sich auch immer  vor Frauen im Wald hüten..


----------



## wolfk (11. Januar 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> @wolfk
> Mädchen mit Bleirad:
> Zum ersten Worte sage ich mal nichts, aber Blei ist out, Lithium Ionen in.
> 
> ...



Was genau möchtest du denn wissen???


----------



## zoomie (11. Januar 2012)

..das erste Wort, zu dem Du nichts sagst... - warum?


----------



## wolfk (11. Januar 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..das erste Wort, zu dem Du nichts sagst... - warum?



Ganz einfach:
Eine Antwort ist mir nicht eingefallen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Januar 2012)

Ich trinke aber kein Bier und Weizen ist noch ekliger!

Ich bestehe auf Eiskaffee mit Puschel und Donauwelle!

Übrigens, mein Demo hat ein 34er Kettenblatt und 11 bis 34er Kassette. Mein Rekord liegt bei 8 Trails auf 60 km. Eine 26er Kassette is aber echt übel.
Versuch macht klug.


Exto: Hab was Neues gefunden für Samstag. Guckst Du?
Müssen wir aber im Westen bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (11. Januar 2012)

irgendwie glaube ich leiden hier einige ganz stark unter winter/schlechtwetter depresionen  .
wer einen trail mit dem bike (mit ober ohne motor) hochfährt brauch sich nicht über motzenden gegenverkehr wundern.
zum tema e-bike jeder so wie er mag solange der oder die jenige ihren abgefallenen sondermüll wieder mitnimmt  .


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> da komme ich aber nur mit, wenn Du das 29er mit RR* fährst und die Betäubungsmittel zu Hause lässt. Sonst wird mir das zu senkrecht... :kotz:
> 
> Start 10 Uhr ist mir für Bikeanreise zu früh, dann würde ich Euch irgendwo am Kammweg auflauern. Endet Deine H-Nr. noch mit ...7572 ?
> 
> ...



Naja, die senkrechten Sa hen sind mir immer die liebsten. Aber Sat und Dornröschen muss i h bei dem Wetter mit RaRa auf'm Race HT auch nicht haben. Deshalb komm ich mit Ardent und Enduro-HT  Telefonnummer schick ich per PN.



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Axel, dabei
> Hast du einen Radträger?
> Ansonsten müssen wir beide Bikes in meinen Kombi quetschen.
> Soll ich mal Björn und Andreas anhauen, vielleicht kommen die auch mit.



Ich hab nen Träger für 2 Bikes. Kann dich also mitnehmen. Hau die 2 ruhig an!



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Edit: Ok, wir wetten. Wenn ich es schaffe, bekomm ich das Weizen. Wenn ich es nicht schaffe, zahlt Roudy das Weizen. Denke mal Steffen und Exto sind dann auch dabei
> 
> Edit edit: Welches Ritzel muss ich hinten fahren, um bei einem 33er Kettenblatt ein 38er zu simulieren?



38/26 entspricht 32/22. Hast doch grad erst Abi gemacht, du Rechenkünstler


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Januar 2012)

Und danach kam das halbe Jahr, in dem ich alles wieder vergessen hab.


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Januar 2012)

Axel, dann schick mal deine Adresse wo ich hinkommen soll. 
Oder du kommst gerade nach Löhne. 
Kann mich aber auch von Frauchen bringen lassen. 
Bring mal deinen Helm mit.


----------



## exto (11. Januar 2012)

Ich kann auch grad rüber kommen. Musst mir halt deine Adresse PNnen  Is ja Blödsinn die Mühle erst in's Auto zu wuppen um sie dann auf'n Heckträger zu tackern 

Steffen, wir können ja erstmal zusammen losfahren und dann gucken. Was neues is immer gut. Wenn ich Lust auf Strecke krieg' können wir uns ja noch immer trennen. Sind ja schließlich nicht verheiratet 



SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Und danach kam das halbe Jahr, in dem ich alles wieder vergessen hab.



Musste dich eben mehr auf Philosophy als auf Economics konzentrieren


----------



## Surfjunk (11. Januar 2012)

Du hast Pn
9 Uhr bei mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. Januar 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Außerdem: Deine Reichweite kannst du selbst beeinflussen.



stimmt,darum kommst auch nicht so weit...da bekanntermaßen immer im vollen Modus mit höhem Gang gefahren wird und bergauf erst recht.
bei 8AH und nur 288 Wattstunden kannst es dir ja ausrechnen.

BionX hat Probleme,gebe ich Dir recht,hat aber auch das größte Drehmoment am Berg.Und Hinterrad ausbauen ist kein Problem.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Du hiermit nicht gemeint warst.


Das war klar;


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Januar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> ist definitiv abfahrtsorientiert... und die kassette hat 11-26.



...ich wette um ne Pommes oder tausend  ich kanns auch, aber was für Zeiten willste im Deister mit der Kombi denn (und gegen wen und wieso) überhaupt fahren? 

Oder gehts drum geschoben zu haben? und nich gefahren sein zu können (oder wie man das auch anders hätte schreiben usw...)?


----------



## wolfk (12. Januar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> stimmt,darum kommst auch nicht so weit...da bekanntermaßen immer im vollen Modus mit höhem Gang gefahren wird und bergauf erst recht.
> bei 8AH und nur 288 Wattstunden kannst es dir ja ausrechnen.
> 
> BionX hat Probleme,gebe ich Dir recht,hat aber auch das größte Drehmoment am Berg.Und Hinterrad ausbauen ist kein Problem.



Schau dir mal das Video an, es wird auch etwas zum Bionx auf gleicher Strecke gesagt - es ist eine Schiebestrecke für MTB's.
Im 3. Anlauf hat es dann später geklappt, ohne Absteigen hoch zukommen.

http://www.messentools.com/de/video/online/yKtXmoO8PUM/


----------



## stefan1981 (12. Januar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...ich wette um ne Pommes oder tausend  ich kanns auch, aber was für Zeiten willste im Deister mit der Kombi denn (und gegen wen und wieso) überhaupt fahren?
> 
> Oder gehts drum geschoben zu haben? und nich gefahren sein zu können (oder wie man das auch anders hätte schreiben usw...)?



Es ging mir nur darum, das ich mein bike nicht die wege hochgefahren bekomme...


----------



## stefan1981 (12. Januar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich trinke aber kein Bier und Weizen ist noch ekliger!
> 
> Ich bestehe auf Eiskaffee mit Puschel und Donauwelle!
> 
> ...




Auch ein Eiskaffee ist drin


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> Auch ein Eiskaffee ist drin



ich glaube du verlierst ganz schön viel an weizen und Eiskaffee Stefan 

ich bin dein freund, und würde dir gerne zur seite stehen wenn es soweit ist...

will schliesslich auch n bischen spass haben


----------



## stefan1981 (12. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube das erst, wenn ich es sehe


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das erst, wenn ich es sehe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Januar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...ich wette um ne Pommes oder tausend  ich kanns auch, aber was für Zeiten willste im Deister mit der Kombi denn (und gegen wen und wieso) überhaupt fahren?
> 
> Oder gehts drum geschoben zu haben? und nich gefahren sein zu können (oder wie man das auch anders hätte schreiben usw...)?


 
Das dachte ich auch.
11-34 oder sogar 11-36 funktionieren genau so gut.
11-26 im Wettkampf mag ok sein, aber auf der Wochenendtour hilft es nur als Ausrede schieben zu dürfen.

Nebenbei: bergauf treten so lange es geht hilft als Training auch beim bergab fahren. Es bringt nämlich Kraft und Kondition - macht also bergab schneller!!

Probiers


----------



## bastis (12. Januar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nebenbei: bergauf treten so lange es geht hilft als Training auch beim bergab fahren. Es bringt nämlich Kraft und Kondition - macht also bergab schneller!!
> 
> Probiers



Also bis Ausgang farnweg komm ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (12. Januar 2012)

ohoh, da hab ich ja was in gang gebracht


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Du hast Pn
> 9 Uhr bei mir?



Wie geil ist das denn? 

Hab grad mal deine Adresse gegoogelt: Auf meinen GA1 - Quältouren bin ich schon zig mal vor deiner Haustür vorbeigegondelt. Die Welt ist eben doch verdammt klein


----------



## Surfjunk (12. Januar 2012)

dann kommst du nächstes mal ja wohl auf ein Isotonisch Weizen gerade rein.


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2012)

Da wird sich deine Frau aber freuen, wenn du schon in Köln bist, und trotzdem 'n dreckeliger Biker in ihrer Küche rumhängt...


----------



## janisj (12. Januar 2012)

Wer fährt wo und wann am Samstag? vielleicht werde ich auch plotzliche Lustanfälle haben.


----------



## Jennfa (12. Januar 2012)

Samstag klingt mal gut !


----------



## AquaShock (12. Januar 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Wer fährt wo und wann am Samstag? vielleicht werde ich auch plotzliche Lustanfälle haben.



Hey janisj,
Ich habe am Samstag echt bock auf Ü30. Ich hoffe mal das es dann nicht mehr so matschig und nass, 
denn mit einem Hardtail und nur noch halbem Profil ist es sehr rutschig . 
Wann seit ihr den dann ungefähr da? so um 11Uhr?


----------



## Phil81 (12. Januar 2012)

@exto und co wo is denn nu treffen? Würd mal auf nen Abstecher vorbei schauen. Auch wenn Steffen mich bestimmt haut mit meinem Vorderreifen


----------



## exto (12. Januar 2012)

Also, der Surfjunk und ich sind um 10:00h am Spochtplatz in Basche. Steffen hatte auch Interesse bekundet, evtl noch 2 weitere Nordrhein-Vandalen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Januar 2012)

Denke, 10 Uhr Spochtplatz.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Januar 2012)

Andreas hat zugesagt, hoffentlich überlebt er das 
Björn der Sack ist Ski fahrn.


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Januar 2012)

@all

Würde ich am Samstag auch anschließen.


----------



## Hitzi (13. Januar 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Schneelage im Deister? Oder ist alles frei?


----------



## bastis (13. Januar 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Schneelage im Deister? Oder ist alles frei?



alles frei^^


----------



## Hitzi (13. Januar 2012)

Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Januar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Würde ich am Samstag auch anschließen.




soll natürlich mich heißen^^ oh gott ich merke kurz vor Feierabend und Wochenende steht an


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Januar 2012)

Naja mit 1° bis 4° wird´s aber auch nicht wirklich Mucklig.


----------



## stefan'70 (13. Januar 2012)

gibt es schon was neues im bereich Strecken anlegen in bezug auf legale bike Strecken ? Im Deister !!!


----------



## Skyjet (13. Januar 2012)

...das gewisse "Werkzeug" hab ich da schon mal....


----------



## AquaShock (13. Januar 2012)

Ich wollte mal nachfragen, wer den morgen auf dem Ü30 ist. Also, wer kommt?


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Januar 2012)

Noch ist das Bauen nicht legal. 
Wenn alle Verhandlungen abgeschlossen sind und es losgehen kann, wird das natürlich hier gepostet.


----------



## Neartheabyss (14. Januar 2012)

am ü30 fahren ist momentan verboten  der boden ist zu weich und ihr fahrt dort alles nur noch mehr kaputt. ich glaube barbie ist vom boden für euch viel besser.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. Januar 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> am ü30 fahren ist momentan verboten  der boden ist zu weich und ihr fahrt dort alles nur noch mehr kaputt. ich glaube barbie ist vom boden für euch viel besser.



Wie sieht es denn allgemein vom Boden her aus? (Rakete, Barbie, Grab, Farnweg)

Reine Schlammschlacht?


----------



## Hagen3000 (14. Januar 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Reine Schlammschlacht?



Mittwoch war es SEHR schlammig. Da hatte es aber auch gerade frisch geregnet. Jetzt dürfte es nach zwei Tagen mit etwas weniger Regen einfach nur noch schlammig sein.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. Januar 2012)

Das war Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (14. Januar 2012)

Guckst Du..

http://www.deister-aktuell.de/content/artikel.php?a=188293

Danke, Mirko - der letzte Satz gefällt mir am besten


----------



## Jennfa (14. Januar 2012)

Rakete ging gut, der Rest war gewohnt schlammig .


----------



## Phil81 (14. Januar 2012)

Geht alles man wird nur dreckig


----------



## Torben. (14. Januar 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Danke, Mirko - der letzte Satz gefällt mir am besten



Der letzte satz ist echt gut 

ich bin mal so frei


----------



## SouzA (14. Januar 2012)

Es ist mit Pfützenbildung auf dem Farnweg zu rechnen 

cya
SouzA


----------



## stefan64 (14. Januar 2012)

Ist morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## janisj (14. Januar 2012)

Oh bin ich plattttt! Dornröschen war sogar einigemaßen fahrbar. Habe garantiert größteil von Deistermatsch nun Zuhause. Haben noch ein wenig text mit einem Waldbesitzer aufm Farnweg gehabt.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. Januar 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Oh bin ich plattttt! Dornröschen war sogar einigemaßen fahrbar. Habe garantiert größteil von Deistermatsch nun Zuhause. *Haben noch ein wenig text mit einem Waldbesitzer aufm Farnweg gehabt.*



Magst du Näheres verraten?


----------



## janisj (14. Januar 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Magst du Näheres verraten?



Wenn Evel aus seine Bahnreise zurück ist kann er  selber alles erzählen. War nun halt eine gemütliche diskussion ü Betretungsrech und was ein Weg ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (14. Januar 2012)

Man was bin ich alle 

Nachdem wir uns von Evel getrennt hatten "mussten"  wir ja nochmal Rumpelstilzchen runter weil´s so geil ist.
Da Exto sein Auto aber am Sportplatz stand sind wir wieder hoch und weil so schön ist über die Rakete wieder runter.

Ich hätte mich auch ins Auto tragen lassen können


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. Januar 2012)

War cool mal wieder neue Trails zu sehen, wobei ich doch gemerkt habe dass Dornröschen und Schmierseife bei den Bodenverhältnissen tödlich sind. Farnweg war da wieder entspannender.

Da sieht man mal, wie oft ich an vielen Trails einfach vorbei geradelt bin.
Gerne mal wieder.

@Surfunk: Mein Respekt haste^^. Bis zur Rakete zurück, hätten mich keine 10 Pferde bekommen. Auch wenn ich ein HT habe.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. Januar 2012)

Wie sieht's morgen aus? Ich würde gern im Westen bleiben und mal den feggendorfer fahren. 11.00 spochtatz?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## matzinski (14. Januar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ist morgen Frühschicht?


Ich muss leider passen.


----------



## gloshabigur (14. Januar 2012)

Bin leider auch nicht dabei.


----------



## exto (14. Januar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wie sieht's morgen aus? Ich würde gern im Westen bleiben und mal den feggendorfer fahren. 11.00 spochtatz?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Die Feggendorfer Gegend hatte heute Bodenverhältnisse, wie das Wattenmeer. Hat ganz schön an der Kondition gesaugt. Steinbruch war allerdings gewohnt geil.

Wer hat eigentlich diese rustikale Stufe unterhalb der letzten Steilabfahrt eingebaut? Die hat mir ein etwas erstauntes Yeehaa abgenötigt, weil sie vorher nich geseh'n hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (14. Januar 2012)

Startet morgen noch wer um 12:00Uhr am Sportplatz Basche?


----------



## DeisteRazer (14. Januar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> wette gilt!!!



Ich steige ein und weiß aus erfahrung das Eviel-Knievel die Wette gewinnen wird ......auch ohne das ich bei der nächsten Inspektion hinten heimlich mehr Zähnchen ergänze


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. Januar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ist morgen Frühschicht?


jau ...


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Januar 2012)

Naja, immer das gleiche Gelaber. Was ist ein Weg, und was ist kein Weg. Wie oft ich wohl diese Sätze schon gesagt hab, egal.
War ein sehr geiler Tag. Sorry, Exto, das ich dich nicht festgehalten hab, aber ich wollte einfach sehen, wie Du in Zeitlupe den hang runterrutschst. War zu köstlich!


----------



## exto (15. Januar 2012)

Hattest ja auch einen Logenplatz. Das hätte ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen 

Wie war das doch: Bei Dornröschen sitzen sie in der ersten Reihe 

Alles Charakterschweine : Orkan is ja sogar vor Lachen in die Büsche gerauscht!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (15. Januar 2012)

Moin Leute! 

Ich bekomme zwar erst Ende der Woche mein Bike, hab mich aber schonmal hier angemeldet.

Da ich mit den Begriffen Rakete, Dornröschen etc. nicht viel anfangen kann, gibt es eine Art "Karte" für den Deister, wo sich der Anfänger dran orientieren kann?

Besten Dank für eine Info und bis demnächst im Wald!


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Januar 2012)

Morgen,

ich kann dir sagen, das niemand hier irgendwelche Infos über Trails ausrücken wird. Nicht böse gemeint, sondern einfach nur eine Tatsache. 

Ich habe es in meinen ersten Deisterzügen auch probiert.
Und habe folgende ausreichende Info bekommen: Schließ dich den fahrenden Leuten an und automatisch wirst du alle Trails sehen und fahren.

gruß superhero


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hattest ja auch einen Logenplatz. Das hätte ich mir auch nicht entgehen lassen
> 
> Wie war das doch: Bei Dornröschen sitzen sie in der ersten Reihe
> 
> Alles Charakterschweine : Orkan is ja sogar vor Lachen in die Büsche gerauscht!





Ach Herrlich!
Mir treibt es direkt wieder das Grinsen ins Gesicht wenn ich nur dran denke


----------



## wichtigisimwald (15. Januar 2012)

Ok, ich seh schon ich hab die 100 Euro-Frage gestellt 

Ich werd mich dann mal entspannt meinem Kumpel anschließen der hier auch dabei ist.

Vielleicht werd ich ein paar Wochen selbst über meine Frage grinsen können.


----------



## exto (15. Januar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich kann dir sagen, das niemand hier irgendwelche Infos über Trails ausrücken wird. Nicht böse gemeint, sondern einfach nur eine Tatsache.
> 
> ...



Hat doch gestern ganz gut hingehauen, die Methode


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Januar 2012)

Das kannste laut sagen. War ne lustige Runde 

So langsam habe ich alle durch. Schiebedach, Steinbruch, No Country for old man und Feggendorfer fehlen mir noch^^


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Januar 2012)

Beim Steinbruch warst du doch noch hinter uns. Wir haben unten sogar noch gewartet weil wir dachten du wärst mitgefahren.


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Januar 2012)

@Surfjunk:

Ne sry, bin mit Evel weiter...

Da ich mehr oder weniger mich nicht entscheiden konnte, bin ich nochmal Farnweg mitgefahren um den geilen Moment (Weg oder nicht Weg) mitzuerleben.

Da ich aber jetzt ungefähr weiß wo man lang muss, fahre ich den bestimmt nochmal unter der Woche oder nächstes WE.


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Januar 2012)

Sehr geiler Trail der Steinbruch, im unteren drittel sind 2 Sekunden Angst dabei aber macht jede Menge Spass


----------



## mh320i (15. Januar 2012)

Steinbruch ist nur geil...


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Januar 2012)

...


----------



## Madeba (15. Januar 2012)

zum Steinbruch:


tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ...Da ich aber jetzt ungefähr weiß wo man lang muss, fahre ich den bestimmt nochmal unter der Woche oder nächstes WE.



also ich Schisser würde den nicht fahren, wenn ich alleine unterwegs bin...
.
.
.
und ab dem großen Loch würde ich den noch nichtmal in der Gruppe fahren 


btw: Ich fahre ja gerne abseits des Mainstreams   - dabei bin ich am Samstag noch auf den unteren Teil des Schiebedaches (kannte ich bisher noch nicht, müsste er aber von der Lage her gewesen sein) gestoßen und muß sagen: 
*die spinnen, die Biker !* 

Gut, das wir Steigeisen und Seil dabei hatten.


----------



## zoomie (15. Januar 2012)

..malt doch 'ne Karte, dann könnt ihr sie auch gleich beschriften..


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Januar 2012)

@Madeba

Na gut ich kenn das Trail nicht. Würde mir das ganze erstmal angucken ggf. auch ablaufen um zu sehen wo eventuelle Problemstellen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Januar 2012)

Aufm Feggendorfer klebte der Boden am Reifen. Umgekehrt isses mir lieber. Dafür war Rakete wieder sehr gut zu fahren. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## exto (15. Januar 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..malt doch 'ne Karte, dann könnt ihr sie auch gleich beschriften..



Sach mal, was ist eigentlich mit dir los? Findest du dich nicht selbst n bisschen giftig in letzter Zeit? Ich hab mir noch mal die letzten beiden Seiten durchgelesen und außer dem Namen von nem winzigen Kackdorf nix gelesen, dass nem Außenstehenden irgendwelche Hinweise geliefert hätten, die nicht unters Volk gehören.

Sich über's vergangene Wochenende auszutauschen, war schon immer ein sehr unterhaltsamer Bestandteil dieses Threads. Entspann dich mal 'n bischen, oder erklär uns wo genau das Problem liegt. Dann können wir's vielleicht abstellen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Januar 2012)

Superhero, der Farnweg ist leider gaaanz woanders.
Der Diskussionstrail zum Schluß war der Heisterburgtrail, nur jetzt mit ohne Heisterburg!


----------



## zoomie (16. Januar 2012)

@ exto - nicht giftiger als sonst

Mir geht's um die Auflistung, die ich hier mehr als überflüssig finde.


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Januar 2012)

@Evel

Dann weiß ich ja was ich Samstag vor habe^^


----------



## Hagen3000 (16. Januar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Superhero, der Farnweg ist leider gaaanz woanders.
> Der Diskussionstrail zum Schluß war der Heisterburgtrail, nur jetzt mit ohne Heisterburg!



hatte mich auch schon gewundert. Der einzige Trail über den ich noch nie irgendwelche Sachen mit Dikussionen gehört/erlebt habe ist nämlich komischerweise der Farnweg. Ist aber auch sehr beliebt bei Waldnutzern aller Couleur. Immer wieder erfrischend wenn Leos 10-Mann Gang da einbiegt um ihn hochzufahren oder, wie am Sonntag, eine ähnlich große Gruppe Eltern mit Kids dort auf Wandertour geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Januar 2012)

Wenn mich einer am Samtag oder Sonntag mit zum Farnweg mitnimmt (vorausgesetzt er will ihn fahren), kann er mich dann mitnehmen ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Januar 2012)

oh doppeltgemoppelt.

Naja ihr wisst ja was gemeint ist^^


----------



## stefan1981 (16. Januar 2012)

ich weiß ja das die frage wahrscheinlich vergebens ist, aber ist der steinbruch der trail der jetzt parallel zum alten teerweg verläuft?


----------



## stefan1981 (16. Januar 2012)

schon erledigt!!!


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2012)




----------



## jammerlappen (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand Shimano MineralÃ¶l Ã¼ber / oder Interesse anner Beteiligung nen Liter fÃ¼r 17,-â¬ zu kaufen?

GruÃ


----------



## DeisteRazer (16. Januar 2012)

Hola wie oft möchtest du denn entlüften? Damit kommt ja ne Werkstatt ne gute zeit mit aus :-D


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Januar 2012)

einmal kostet halt 10,- / zwanzigmal 16,50

wenn ichs so oft wollte, würd ich so nich fragen


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo Deisterfreunde,

ich hatte letzte Woche schon darüber philosophiert, mir ein gebrauchtes Fully zuzulegen.

Ich habe mittlerweile 3 Modelle die mir recht zusagen.
Pitch Comp von Specialized (irgendwie mein Favorit)
Big Hit ebenfalls Specialized,
Canyon Torque.
Dazu habe ich mal ein paar Angebote rausgesucht.
Währt ihr so nett und würdet die bewerten (Bergauf, Bergab, Verbaute Parts). Wie gesagt das Pitch Comp sagt mir am meisten zu. Preislich sind die alle in einem Bereich.

Danke schonmal 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/458631/cat/all
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/459725/cat/all
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/461413/cat/all
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/457196/cat/all
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/451648/cat/all

Grüße Michael


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Januar 2012)

Ich würde von denen als "Deisterallroundbike" ebenfalls das Pitch nehmen. Der Rahmen kann einiges und die Upgrades, die der Verkäufer dort gemacht hat, erscheinen mir auch größtenteils sinnvoll (Reifen, Gabel, breiter Lenker).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (17. Januar 2012)

big hit 1 schwer! bergauf nicht so pralle bergab nicht schlecht parts ist auch nicht so der hit 

Canyon Torque Bwegauf ganz gut(2 kettenblätter vorne) bergab auch gut parts sind auch in ordnung

pitch comp Noch besser bergauf Dafür warscheinlich nicht ganz so gut bergab wie das Canyon parts sind gut 

 big hit 2 wie b.h 1 nur mit etwas besseren parts


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Januar 2012)

Da der Bikemarkt ja nicht nur Specialized und Canyon anbietet ist natürlich die Frage was andere Marken so draufhaben.

Eher gesagt bei den anderen Marken kenne ich mich gar nicht aus. Sowas wie Kona, Giant oder Rocky Mountain.
Da ich fast nur Canyon und Specialized durch den Deister rollen sehe, liegen die beiden Marken bei mir weiter oben.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2012)

Das Pitch. 
Da ist ne Lyrick U-Turn drin. 
Und das Ding ist für den Deister genau die richtige Mischung aus Bergauf/Bergab Performance. 

Es sei den Du findest noch ein Enduro in deiner Preisklasse. 

Von denen wäre aber auch das Pitch meine Wahl.


----------



## Paskull (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo tfm,

ich habe mir von 2 Jahren ein Canyon Nerve AM gekauft für den Deister eine gute Wahl, allerdings war ich jetzt das eine oder andere mal im Bikepark und musste immer ein Rad leihen. Auch als ich in München gewohnt habe und in den Alpen fahren durfte hätte ich mir ab und an mehr Luft nach oben gewünscht. Liegt an meiner nicht vorhandenen Fahrtechnik.

Nun habe ich mir für solche Gelegenheiten ein Zweites Bike bestellt.

Wenn ich heute nochmal vor der Entscheidung stehen würde von HT auf Fully umzusteigen würde ich ein ordentliches Enduro wählen mit dem man zur noch auch mal in den "Bikepark" kann.

Daniel wird es gerne hören aber denke das das Spezialized Enduro oder das Treck Scratch und evtl bestimmte Torque Modelle die optimale Lösung darstellen wenn man nur 1 Rad haben will.

P.S. passen denn die Rahmengrößen?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/460376/cat/74 einfach mal versuchen zu handeln  sofern L passt gibt aber auch andere Angebote die für 1800 drin stehen und 300 verhandeln sollte gehen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Januar 2012)

ich wÃ¼rde das pitch nehmen. bei der gabel musst du auspassen - die 2step version der lyric (das ist keine u-turn, so wie ich das sehe) geht angeblich andauernd kaputt. 

wenn was richtig gutes haben willst, wÃ¼rde ich ein specialized enduro evo comp nehmen. uvp ist 2300 â¬, es geht aber billiger.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ich würde das pitch nehmen. bei der gabel musst du auspassen - die 2step version der lyric (das ist keine u-turn, so wie ich das sehe) geht angeblich andauernd kaputt.



Das sehe ich auf dem Bild aber anders. 
Scheint wie meine eine umgerüstete 2-Step zu sein.


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Januar 2012)

Danke für eure Meinungen.

Nun ja ob ich Bikepark fahren will, sei da hingestellt. Klar Videos / Bilder aus manchen Bikeparks sehen schon "geil" aus, keine Frage.

Den einzigen Park, den ich bisher fahren konnte war Hahnklee (Harz) aufgemerkt, dort bin ich dem mit meinem *hust* HT gefahren.
Und es hat überlebt. Ich bin nicht die Downhillstrecke runter, sondern den Race Track. Aber klar wer will nicht gerne Bikepark fahren. Ich habe erstmal den Deister zu bezwingen^^ und das reicht mir. So oft werde ich wohl nicht in den Harz oder in andere Gebiete kommen.

Das Pitch finde ich schon gut. Dazu muss ich selber noch an meiner Fahrtechnik pfeilen. Die Tourengruppe vom Samstag kann das bezeugen^^


----------



## Deleted 28330 (17. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auf dem Bild aber anders.
> Scheint wie meine eine umgerüstete 2-Step zu sein.



hast recht, hab nur auf die standrohre geguckt.


----------



## Madeba (17. Januar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ... Aber klar wer will nicht gerne Bikepark fahren...


ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (18. Januar 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ...würde ich ein specialized enduro evo comp nehmen...


.

Kann Dir meins mal leihen, ist ein M.

Will heute Nachmittag fahren- jemand dabei ?



taxifolia


----------



## Skyjet (18. Januar 2012)

wann willst du fahren? uhrzeit?


----------



## taxifolia (18. Januar 2012)

14 Uhr könnte passen, später auch. Gehe jetzt essen- Mahlzeit.

taxi


----------



## Skyjet (18. Januar 2012)

1530 Uhr Basche SpoPla...früher geht nicht...


----------



## taxifolia (18. Januar 2012)

o.k. Habe aber kein Licht. 
Kannst Du mir dann auch zeigen, wie man sich die Schulter bricht- Homer hat es Dank Deiner Anleitung schnell verstanden 

taxi


----------



## Skyjet (18. Januar 2012)

Wenn du auf Schmerzen stehst....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Januar 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> .
> 
> Kann Dir meins mal leihen, ist ein M.



danke, aber ich habe mich doch für ein rocky mountain slayer entschieden.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Januar 2012)

was liegt denn am Wochenende an? Das Wetter soll ja grausig bis ekelerregend kalt und matschig werden, also ideale Bedingungen für Deisterbiker


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Januar 2012)




----------



## Yeeaar (20. Januar 2012)

Wie war Du hast Homer ! Willst Du Sa. oder So. surfen ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Januar 2012)

Ich werde wohl am Sonntag um 1200 ne kurze Hallo-Wach-Runde  drehn. stundenlang im kalten Regen fahren  ist dann doch nicht so mein Fall. Zum Glück wartet am Ende der Rakete schon die Dusche und das Sofa. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## pAuly87 (21. Januar 2012)

So fährt man also die Rakete... 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=to0v1VqAeTY"]Matze goes down      - YouTube[/nomedia]

Btw. ich bin das nicht, ich habe es nur zufällig entdeckt.


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Januar 2012)

Stylisches Gezappel vor dem Double!


----------



## bastis (21. Januar 2012)

pAuly87 schrieb:


> So fährt man also die Rakete...
> 
> Matze goes down      - YouTube
> 
> Btw. ich bin das nicht, ich habe es nur zufällig entdeckt.



******** fährt der nen giant glory dh das ja peinlich


----------



## Phil81 (21. Januar 2012)

War da der Vorbau lose oder warum zappelt der so am lenker?
Aber entschlossenheit macht das alles wieder wett. Bin zwar viel zu langsam aber egal jetzt wirds durchgezogen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Januar 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> War da der Vorbau lose oder warum zappelt der so am lenker?
> Aber entschlossenheit macht das alles wieder wett. Bin zwar viel zu langsam aber egal jetzt wirds durchgezogen



nur so lernt man das !!
der Name Raketentrail impliziert ja auch, daß man immer von ganz alleine raketenschnell unterwegs ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (21. Januar 2012)

@Frühschicht
Fahren wir denn morgen?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (21. Januar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Fahren wir denn morgen?


ja, warum denn nicht? 8:30 BB?


----------



## Downhillfaller (22. Januar 2012)

Hoerman 2201 ​


----------



## gummikopf (22. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute!
Es könnte gut möglich sein dass ich in einem halben Jahr nach Hannover ziehe.
Wollte fragen wie es mit Kontakte knüpfen(vorallem DH,FR) aussieht bzw. ob jemand Lust hätte mich mit dem Deister bekannt zu machen. 

Wie ist denn eigentlich der aktuelle Stand bezüglich der Trails ? verfolge aufmerksam! 

noch eine letzte Frage: wie lange braucht man denn mit dem Zug zum Deister, oder gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten dorthin zu kommen?

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus!


----------



## Dease (22. Januar 2012)

Hannover Hbf - Wennigsen ca. 25 Min, nach Barsinghausen ca. 35 min. mit der S-Bahn.

Alternative ist natürliche eine Radanreise über den Benther + Gerdener Berg. Erfordert mit nem DHler aber eine gewisse Grundkondition.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (22. Januar 2012)

Ich denke das mit dem Kontakte knüpfen dürfte kein Problem sein. 
Einfach zu den Stoßzeiten an den üblichen Treffpunkten erscheinen und dich anderen Bikern anschließen - klappt super. 

Und die Anreise mit dem Zug klappt super. Wie Dease schon schrieb: 25-35 Minuten.


----------



## Torben. (22. Januar 2012)

Stand der Trails: Wir haben alles was das Herz begehrt. Chilige Endurotrails bis hin zum Technischen DH, Kleine 1-2 m Doubles bis hin zum 10 m Double, Corner- und Hipjumps etc.


----------



## gummikopf (22. Januar 2012)

vielen lieben Dank für die (schnellen) Antworten!
Dann steht dem Glück ja(fast) nichts mehr im Wege


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. Januar 2012)

Herzlchen Glückwunsch Hoermi und Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (23. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht sollten statt einem MTB Verein ein Kajak Verein gegründet werden bei dem vielen Wasser


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Januar 2012)

Fährt Donnerstag gegen 14h zufällig wer ab Basche?


----------



## mh320i (23. Januar 2012)

Ich würde gerne am Mitwoch ne Runde drehen falls jemand Zeit und Lust auf Deistertrails hat..


----------



## Phil81 (24. Januar 2012)

Noch nie haben Wasserdichte Socken soviel sinngemacht wie heute morgen... Es ist garstigst im Wald

aber trotzdem spassig.

Vorteil es ist so nass dass das Fahrrad fast nicht dreckig wird.


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Januar 2012)

Ich hätte Samstag Lust auf ne Endurotour.


----------



## Phil81 (26. Januar 2012)

Klingt gut  kann aber leider erst ab 13:00. Wär das zu spät für dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

Andreas und ich wollten am Samstag auch kommen. 
Passt doch gut. 
Ich kann leider erst ab 11 Uhr, vorher Kindergarten Pflichtprogramm. 
Andreas kommt aber wohl schon früher. 
Mal schauen ob Björn auch kann.


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. Januar 2012)

joa mal gucken, wegen samstag.

Was habt ihr denn vor zu fahren ? Mein neues "gebrauchtes" kommt wohl erst nächste Woche.


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

Das selbe wie letztes Mal


----------



## Phil81 (26. Januar 2012)




----------



## bastis (26. Januar 2012)

[/url][/IMG]

hallo zusammen.. kann mir einer sagen ob das normal ist nach drei wochen? siehe foto?!

lieben gruss bastis


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2012)

Wenn du eine Kassette ohne Alu-Spider fährst, dann ja. Ist laut Hope "nur kosmetisch", hat keinen Einfluss auf die Funktion. Aber es kann dann mal schwerer werden, die Kassette zu demontieren.


----------



## bastis (26. Januar 2012)

fahre ne sram pg 970 dh.. dort sind zwischen jedem ritzel ein alu spacer dazwischen.. die einzelnen zitzel haben aber auf dem freilauf etwas spiel!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Januar 2012)

Damit die Macken nicht entstehen, brauchst du sowas:


----------



## bastis (26. Januar 2012)

ah ok, das kling logisch.. also beim nächsten neuen freilauf kommt ne neue kassette und dann passiert das nicht mehr! vielen dank für die schnelle info!


----------



## exto (26. Januar 2012)

Hmmm...

wenn du nicht Oberschenkel hast, wie Mario Cippololini, ist das aber schon fast n bisschen unverschämt 

Ist das echt n Hope Freilauf?

Meine Hope Naben haben alle nen Stahl-Freilauf, da kommt sowas nicht vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (26. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> 
> wenn du nicht Oberschenkel hast, wie Mario Cippololini, ist das aber schon fast n bisschen unverschämt
> 
> ...



jap ist der freilauf von ner hope pro 2 evo, ist drei wochen alt! habe jetzt den stand das man entweder auf eine feste kassette umrüsten oder auf einen stahl freilauf!


----------



## Phil81 (26. Januar 2012)

Is normal macht aber nix


----------



## bastis (26. Januar 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Is normal macht aber nix



ok! danke.


----------



## chris2305 (26. Januar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hätte Samstag Lust auf ne Endurotour.



Wenn mein Bike nicht immmer noch halb zerlegt da liegen würde, könnte ich fast schwach werden

Weiß schon gar nicht mehr wie du aussiehst


----------



## Bergamounter (26. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Das selbe wie letztes Mal



Frage... was ist denn das selbe wie beim letzen Mal?

Würde vielleicht auch ne Runde mitdrehen wollen.

LG


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

So ziemlich alles was im Westen liegt


----------



## rc-car-keks (26. Januar 2012)

Will vielleicht einer morgen eine Runde drehen?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (26. Januar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> hallo zusammen.. kann mir einer sagen ob das normal ist nach drei wochen? siehe foto?!
> 
> lieben gruss bastis



Sieht bei mir genauso aus, ist nicht weiter tragisch. 



tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Mein neues "gebrauchtes" kommt wohl erst nächste Woche.



Was ist es denn geworden?


----------



## bastis (26. Januar 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Sieht bei mir genauso aus, ist nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> So ziemlich alles was im Westen liegt



Dass du mir aber diesmal Dornröschen durchfährst, anstatt vor Lachen in die Wicken zu rauschen...


----------



## bastis (26. Januar 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/299782143407625/


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Dass du mir aber diesmal Dornröschen durchfährst, anstatt vor Lachen in die Wicken zu rauschen...



 Könnte klappen, du bist ja nicht dabei und fällst nicht den Hang runter


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Januar 2012)

Phil, ich hab Samstag frei.
Treffpunkt 11 Uhr Spochtplatz Basche. Wär das ok? Dann so ähnlich wie das letzte Mal.
Kannst ja 13 Uhr dazustoßen, Phil.


----------



## Madeba (27. Januar 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wenn mein Bike nicht immmer noch halb zerlegt da liegen würde, könnte ich fast schwach werden...


nimm halt das andere.

der Ostwestfale könnte Dir etwas darüber erzählen: diverse mechanische Anbauteile, die angeblich die Geländegängigkeit erhöhen, werden allgemein - und in diesem Fred ganz besonders - stark überbewertet 

Heute nachmittag eine Runde durch den Schnee toben ?


----------



## chris2305 (27. Januar 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> nimm halt das andere.
> 
> der Ostwestfale könnte Dir etwas darüber erzählen: diverse mechanische Anbauteile, die angeblich die Geländegängigkeit erhöhen, werden allgemein - und in diesem Fred ganz besonders - stark überbewertet
> 
> ...



Frau arbeitet und ich fürchte bin mal wieder krank

Macht doch alles keinen SPaß mehr.

Aber im Februar drehen wir mal eine Runde zusammen, bei deiner Fitness kannst du mich ja ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (27. Januar 2012)

Alles klar klingl denn durch


----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2012)

Andreas und ich sind dann auch um 11 da. 
Björn fährt aufgrund von Alkoholkonsum am Vortag dann nicht mit


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Januar 2012)

@rockzor:

Habe mich für das Pitch Comp entschieden. Habe insgesamt 1290 bezahlt (konnte mich mit dem Verkäufer ganz gut kurschließen).

Die anderen Bikes waren für mich etwas überdimensioniert. Z.B. das Big Hit.

Wie schaut denn das auf dem Kammweg aus ? 10cm Schnee^^


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Andreas und ich sind dann auch um 11 da.
> Björn fährt aufgrund von Alkoholkonsum am Vortag dann nicht mit


 

du hast ja richtig gefallen am deister gefunden . 
hatte ich dir ja auch gesagt, dass du den süntel dagegen vergessen kannst


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Januar 2012)

Wir haben morgens noch Besuch, den wir erst loswerden müssen. Sobald möglich würden meine Holde und ich uns gerne anschließen. Kann man nen 13h Treffpunkt verabreden, oder ne Handynummer per pn zukommen lassen? 

Gruß Jammerlappen

p.s.: Und den Steinbruchtrail dann bitte erst später fahren!!!


----------



## tom de la zett (27. Januar 2012)

War heut schon jemand im Deister? Wie ist denn die Schneelage am Anna- oder Nordmannstrurm??
Diesmal nicht wegen Radeln, sondern wegen Schlittenausflug mit Junior.


----------



## chris2305 (27. Januar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du hast ja richtig gefallen am deister gefunden .
> hatte ich dir ja auch gesagt, dass du den süntel dagegen vergessen kannst



Du wärst doch froh wenn du wenigstens im Süntel fahren könntest


----------



## H/WF-Honk (27. Januar 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> War heut schon jemand im Deister? Wie ist denn die Schneelage am Anna- oder Nordmannstrurm??
> Diesmal nicht wegen Radeln, sondern wegen Schlittenausflug mit Junior.



Gestern Nachmittag / Abend lag oberhalb von Basche nüscht, nur ein bischen Frostreste abseits der Wege. Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn das, was heute Nacht gefallen ist, zum Rodeln reicht...


----------



## 1Tintin (27. Januar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @rockzor:
> 
> Habe mich für das Pitch Comp entschieden. Habe insgesamt 1290 bezahlt (konnte mich mit dem Verkäufer ganz gut kurschließen).
> 
> ...




Gute Entscheidung ;-)


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Januar 2012)

Sprichst aus Erfahrung was^^

laut deiner Signatur.

Für kurze schnelle Einkäufe ist Bike-Infection immer noch gut geeignet...*Top der Laden*

Frage-Antwort-gekauft *bingo*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (27. Januar 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> du wärst doch froh wenn du wenigstens im süntel fahren könntest:d:d



 
Hat ja mit uns irgendwie immer noch nicht geklappt. 
Und wenn das mit deinem Bein nicht besser wird .... Musst du demnächst mit Ebike fahren


----------



## wolfk (27. Januar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Und wenn das mit deinem Bein nicht besser wird .... Musst du demnächst mit Ebike fahren


----------



## morcom (27. Januar 2012)

Ich habe das Wetter noch ein wenig genutz bevor es geschneit hat  

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/18797


----------



## Torben. (28. Januar 2012)

gute arbeit


----------



## Madeba (28. Januar 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Du wärst doch froh wenn du wenigstens im Süntel fahren könntest



den hatte ich auch schon auf der Tastatur, habe mir das Salzstreuen dann aber doch verkniffen


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Januar 2012)

Bin heut Vormittag auf der Rakete, noch jemand unterwex?


----------



## dieFluse (28. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich war bisher immer mal wieder stille Mitleserin aber nun brennt mir doch ein "Hallo" in diesem Thread auf der Zunge sowie eine Frage in den Fingern 

Ich hatte mir vor einigen Monaten einfach mal vorgenommen das Mountainbiking und auch Downhill/Freeride einfach mal auszuprobieren, weil ich nach dem Reiten auf der Suche nach einem neuen Hobby war.
Hab mich dann auf eine total unsinnige Fahrradberatung eingelassen  Ich hab mich vorher nicht richtig informiert und wollte nen Bike an dem ich nen Kindersitz befestigen kann UND in den Wald (dann ohne Kind). Und nun ist es wie es ist. Ich bin mit nem Bulls Zarena unterwegs. 
Schickes Ding eigentlich, bekommt demnächst hoffentlich ne Scheibenbremse und hält auch einige Hügelchen aus sowie kleine Treppen.

Ich würde aber so gern mal die Trails im Deister ausprobieren und ihr scheint da alle total aktiv zu sein. Ich als Anfängerin tu mich noch schwer mit Kontakten bzw vorallem Mitfahrten.

Wie habt ihr das denn am Anfang gemacht? Hattet ihr alle gleich nen Downhillbike und los ging es?
Oder gibt´s auch Schnuppertrails (ohne große Sprünge oder mit Chickenway daneben) die ich mal mit meinem ausprobieren könnte?
Wenn denn dann wäre es wohl mal möglich irgendwie mit zu kommen? 

Liebe Grüße aus dem Springer Raum


----------



## exto (28. Januar 2012)

Da werden sich die Deister-Damen aber freuen, wenn sie Zuwachs bekommen 

Eigentlich kannst du auf allen Trails auch mit ganz "normalen" Bikes fahren. Wo Sprünge sind, gibt's auch Chickenways. Manche Trails sind halt etwas knifflig und von der Steilheit her eher nix für Anfänger, aber trotzdem ist die Auswahl immer noch riesig.

Schließ dich doch einfach mal an, wenn sich hier Leute verabreden. Wenn du Wert drauf legst, als Frau nicht ganz allein mit seltsamen Typen im Wald zu sein, achtest du einfach drauf, ob sich z.B. Zoomie, Ladys MTB oder Jennfa unter den Mitfahrern finden. Alles hübsche, extrem nette Mädels, die sicher gern aufpassen, dass du bei uns nicht unter die Räder kommst


----------



## Skyjet (28. Januar 2012)

exto...aber Hauptsache hübsch sind sie...


....genial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (28. Januar 2012)

Das ist  gut zu lesen. Auch der letzte Satz *g*
Ich mein, wenn´s mein Bike zerlegt, dann hab ich wenigstens noch einen triftigeren Grund um so schnell wie möglich ein Neues zu kaufen. Aber ich möchte es nicht unbedingt drauf ankommen lassen, weil es preislich ja doch nicht so günstig ist  
Ich würde das echt gern mal machen, wenn mich jemand ans Anfängerin mit hinten ans Rad klemmt 
Wie macht ihr das denn immer? Fahrt ihr irgendwo mit Autos hoch oder fahrt ihr direkt von unten mit den Bikes hoch?
Ich bin ja fleissig dabei auch auf längeren Strecken Kondition aufzubauen.


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Januar 2012)

@dieFluse
Welcome, sprech einfach mal die Biker an und los geht es.
Ich weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt an dein Bike "Scheibenbremsen" zu montieren, fahre erstmal 1,2,3 mal mit und siehste weiter.

so könnte es doch auch aussehen:

http://up.picr.de/4790514.jpg

Bis bald im Wald.

Tintin


----------



## exto (28. Januar 2012)

Skyjet schrieb:


> exto...aber Hauptsache hübsch sind sie...
> 
> 
> ....genial...



Ja, soll ich etwa lügen!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Januar 2012)

die meisten reisen mit dem rad oder der s-bahn an, auto geht natürlich auch. die treffpunkte für westdeister sind der parkplatz oberhalb vom sportplatz in barsinghausen oder der wanderparkplatz am waldkater in wennigsen. hoch fahren oder schieben wir (notgedrungen)  ohne fremde hilfe, dafür aber bei jedem wetter. man kann jederzeit von jedem ort aus die tour abbrechen. auf lahme enten wird immer gewartet, bergab wie bergauf (spreche da aus erfahrung), und niemand wird schief angeguckt, weil er an kniffeligen stellen absteigt und schiebt. 
ich will morgen im osten fahren und bin um 12.00 am waldkater (mit dem auto und hund ). wer noch??


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Januar 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> so könnte es doch auch aussehen:
> 
> http://up.picr.de/4790514.jpg
> 
> ...



geil, damit hast du auch aufm dornröschen oder sat keine überschlagsgefühle


----------



## tmf_superhero (28. Januar 2012)

Fahren auf Trails *check*
Fahren im Schnee *check*
Fahren auf Trails mit Schnee *check*

zu merken das man total im A**** ist *check* lustig wars...

nächste Woche mit Pitch^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (28. Januar 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt an dein Bike "Scheibenbremsen" zu montieren, fahre erstmal 1,2,3 mal mit und siehste weiter.
> 
> so könnte es doch auch aussehen:
> 
> http://up.picr.de/4790514.jpg


Oh was für eine tolle Lösung  Was ist das denn für ein Modell?

Ich war heute mit meinem im Wald und die blöden Bremsen haben gequietscht, "sich verhakt" und das war total nervig. Ich muss finanziell aber die Zeit bis Frühling/Sommer überbrücken. Vorher ist ein Neues leider nicht drin.

@Homer_Simplon Dein Beitrag gibt mir etwas Mut. Danke.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Januar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> @Homer_Simplon Dein Beitrag gibt mir etwas Mut. Danke.



Komm doch morgen einfach zum waldkater wir fahren gegen 12:20 los. Dann sind auch die letzten Bahnreisenden da. Oder du bist um 13:00 an der Laube. Ich werde maximal 2 Abfahrten machen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (28. Januar 2012)

Werd mir das morgen auch mal angucken..

Bin mal gespannt..


----------



## SouzA (28. Januar 2012)

Hi,

ist jemand gegen 10.30h am Waldkater?

cya
SouzA


----------



## Paskull (28. Januar 2012)

hmm -4Grad und Schnee... Lust hätte ich ja aber glaube das wird mir zu ungemütlich in Ermangelung der richtigen Verpackung.


----------



## G0NZ0 (28. Januar 2012)

@ Homer

Komme mit Bahn und bin 12:20 Uhr da


----------



## gloshabigur (28. Januar 2012)

08:30 Frühschicht; 10:00 Uhr Bhf Egestorf ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (28. Januar 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> 08:30 Frühschicht; 10:00 Uhr Bhf Egestorf ?


jepp, 8:30 - muss aber um 12:00 schon wieder zurück sein ...


----------



## stefan64 (28. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## dieFluse (28. Januar 2012)

So hab grad spontan fertig telefoniert wg Babysitter und so.
Meine Ausrüstung (Helm, Handschuhe etc.) ist leider noch nicht da - kommt erst nächste Woche - aber ich wäre trotzdem gern dabei.
Würde auch mit der Bahn kommen und hab keine Ahnung wie ich wo hin muss. Muss gleich erst mal gucken. Wäre dann auch um 12 - 12:20 Uhr da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-car-keks (28. Januar 2012)

Wer würde denn so um 10 Uhr starten wollen? 8:30 ist mir zu früh und 12:20 zu spät


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Januar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> So hab grad spontan fertig telefoniert wg Babysitter und so.
> Meine Ausrüstung (Helm, Handschuhe etc.) ist leider noch nicht da - kommt erst nächste Woche - aber ich wäre trotzdem gern dabei.
> Würde auch mit der Bahn kommen und hab keine Ahnung wie ich wo hin muss. Muss gleich erst mal gucken.



Häng dich einfach an einen gländeradfahrer aus der Bahn dran. 
Wenn du ein Leberwurstbrot dabei hast, wirst du von Janosch gefunden. 







Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## SouzA (28. Januar 2012)

rc-car-keks schrieb:


> Wer würde denn so um 10 Uhr starten wollen? 8:30 ist mir zu früh und 12:20 zu spät



10.30h waldkater...

bin da.

der mit dem schwarzen Radon und der Zwiebelkluft^^

cya
SouzA


----------



## rc-car-keks (28. Januar 2012)

SouzA schrieb:


> 10.30h waldkater...
> 
> bin da.
> 
> ...



Das klingt gut, eine Zwiebelkluft habe ich mir gerade auch schon zusammen gestellt.
Ich bin der mit dem weißen Specialized Enduro


----------



## SouzA (28. Januar 2012)

rc-car-keks schrieb:


> Das klingt gut, eine Zwiebelkluft habe ich mir gerade auch schon zusammen gestellt.
> Ich bin der mit dem weißen Specialized Enduro


Supi, dann bis morgen!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (29. Januar 2012)

@homer: wie ist der Plan? Vom Waldkater hoch und dann?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Januar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> @homer: wie ist der Plan? Vom Waldkater hoch und dann?



Barbiegrab und/oder Grab, Mögebier. Mal sehn wie die Bodenverhältnisse sind.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (29. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, ich bin dann ab ca. 12:10-12:20 am Parkplatz.

Sitze auf einem Ghost in unauffälligem Grün-Weiß


----------



## Phil81 (29. Januar 2012)

Bodenverhältnise sind gut. Gestern kam nur auf dem letzen Stück Rakete Matsche ans Rad.
Stossen dann zu euch dazu wartet aber nicht auf uns da wir gleich schon starten. 

Bis Später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan'70 (29. Januar 2012)

hallo an alle da draussen gibt es was neues zu berichten zum Thema Deisterfreunde und Unterschrift Forstbehörde ???


----------



## wichtigisimwald (29. Januar 2012)

Puh, jetzt bin ich aber Asche..

Die Kohlenhydrate stehen auf dem Herd.

Danke für die Einsteiger-Tour Homer!


----------



## SouzA (29. Januar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Puh, jetzt bin ich aber Asche..
> 
> Die Kohlenhydrate stehen auf dem Herd.
> 
> Danke für die Einsteiger-Tour Homer!


Macht ihr nächste Woche auch wieder ne Tour?


----------



## dieFluse (29. Januar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Puh, jetzt bin ich aber Asche..
> 
> Die Kohlenhydrate stehen auf dem Herd.
> 
> Danke für die Einsteiger-Tour Homer!


 Dem schließe ich mich an: "Danke". Das war echt hilfreich!
Und für dich ein Danke, weil du zwischendurch geguckt und gewartet hast 
Ich merke jetzt etliche Stellen am Körper *g*


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Januar 2012)

Nächste Woche hab ich mehr Zeit. Dann können wir ja mal im Westen fahren. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (29. Januar 2012)

Muss man da auch soviel schieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Januar 2012)

Da isses sogar etwas flacher


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

Dafür aber steiler


----------



## SouzA (29. Januar 2012)

homer_simplon schrieb:


> da isses sogar etwas flacher
> ride like lightning, crash like thunder.





			
				surfjunk schrieb:
			
		

> dafür aber steiler



hä?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Januar 2012)

Auf der Nordseite kann man entspannt hochkurbeln. Nach Süden geht's steil runter, wenn man will. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## exto (29. Januar 2012)

Flacher rauf, steiler runter...


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Flacher rauf, steiler runter...


----------



## SouzA (29. Januar 2012)

hört sich doch toll an. Warum krepeln dann alle immer zum grab hoch? Wäre doch viel entspannter... :-D
im grunde fehlt immernoch so ein lift...

Cya
SouzA


----------



## exto (29. Januar 2012)

Auch zum Grab hoch gibt's ne relativ lässige Auffahrt. Da tun vielleicht die letzten 200m weh. Den Rest kannste mit'm Finger in der Nase fahren. 

Man muss sich nur die Mühe machen, n bisschen zu gucken, wo man lang fährt...

...oder eben schieben. Kann man ja auch mögen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Januar 2012)

Stefan70
In den Verein kann man wahrscheinlich nächste Woche eintreten. Die Verhandlungen mit der Forst sind in vollem Gange und laufen sehr positiv. Unterschrieben is aber noch nix, dauert noch ein paar Wochen.
Aber es läuft wirklich gut. Später mehr!


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
habe eben mal eine kurze Zusammenfassung der Januaraktivitäten in die IG gestellt.
wie Evel schon sagte, es läuft alles gut Der Aufnahmeantrag wird wahrscheinlich diese Woche auf dei HP der Deisterfreun.de zum Runterladen gestellt.
Die Vertragsverhandlungen werden wahrscheinlich Ende Februar abgeschlossen sein.
dann kann es Im März losgehen. sodaß pünktlich zur Sommersaison wenn die ganzen Schönwetterfahrer ihre Bikes aus dem Keller holen die Trails fertig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (30. Januar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> dann kann es Im März losgehen. sodaß pünktlich zur Sommersaison wenn die ganzen Schönwetterfahrer ihre Bikes aus dem Keller holen die Trails fertig sind.



Hey! Es gibt auch Leute, die bis Ende März Klausurenphase haben. 

Aber ich weiß, die sind eh selbst Schuld!


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2012)

Da wirkt eine kleine Runde mit dem Bike im Deister extrem regenerativ und konzentrationsfördernd. War heute im deister. Die Oberflächen der Trails haben wieder die 
"Sandpapierstruktur" die Grip ohne Ende gewährleistet.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, dann muss ich das Enduro morgen mal provisorisch zusammenstecken.


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Januar 2012)

Fazit der heutigen schnellen/kurzen Raketenrunde:

mein Isotonischessportgetränk ist im Schlauch eingefroren


----------



## matzinski (30. Januar 2012)

Amateur 

Das Gesöff muss man bei diesem Wetter natürlich immer wieder in die Blase zurückpusten, sonst gefriert's  Lecker


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Januar 2012)

Oder mit Flüssigkeiten strecken, deren Gefrierpunkt ein paar Grad unter dem von Isotonischemsportgetränk liegt


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Oder mit Flüssigkeiten strecken, deren Gefrierpunkt ein paar Grad unter dem von Isotonischemsportgetränk liegt



Kühlerfrostschutz?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. Januar 2012)

Beispielsweise. Alternativ auch das Zeug für die Scheibenwaschanlage, das hat dann je nach Fabrikat wenigstens noch einen angenehmen Orangen- oder Zitronengeschmack.


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Januar 2012)

ja nächstes mal denke ich dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (30. Januar 2012)

Oder anderen Schnaps beimischen..... hicks


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Januar 2012)

naja Schnaps in die Trinkblase hätte was ^^

Wärmt von innen, aber kann auch nach hinten los gehen.


----------



## exto (30. Januar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> "Sandpapierstruktur" die Grip ohne Ende gewährleistet.



Jau, Grip gibt's ohne Ende!

Sonntag im Wiehen ist mir allerdings bei 30 Sachen auf dem zerfurchten, steinharten Untergrund die Frage in den Sinn gekommen, was wohl passiert, wenn's mich jetzt hinhaut.

Ich hatte plötzlich unschöne Bilder von Kettensägen, Erzmühlen und Schrottschreddern im Kopf. 

Hab mich dann (zum Amusement der Mitfahrer) vorsichtshalber mal zur Probe zu Fuß auf die Fresse gelegt. War unangenehm genug


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2012)

Das Schnapps Dünnschiss hervorruft ist mir neu


----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2012)

FF und 661 sollte man bei dem Untergrund schon tragen
Und in die Blase heißes Getränk einfüllen und nach dem Trinken den Schlauch freipussten.


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Januar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Amateur
> 
> Das Gesöff muss man bei diesem Wetter natürlich immer wieder in die Blase zurückpusten, sonst gefriert's  Lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (30. Januar 2012)

Oder gleich heissen Schnaps einfüllen, der wärmt gleich doppelt!


----------



## ohneworte (30. Januar 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> Oder gleich heissen Schnaps einfüllen, der wärmt gleich doppelt!



Hmm,...lecker bdei der Kälte einen Grog!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (30. Januar 2012)

Ist jemand Donnerstag zwischen 14:00 und 16:00 unterwegs?


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Januar 2012)

Das mit "nach hinten losgehen" war eigentlich nicht das, was du denkst schappi ^^

Ok um sich einen gewissen Pegel anzutrinken, reicht meine 3L Camelbak locker 

@matzinski: mit Amateur fühle ich mich fast geehrt. Profi was Fahrtechnik und Know-How betrifft, bin ich noch lange nicht.  Ich kann noch ordentlich was dazu lernen 
Ich gebe dir aber Recht, das Flüssigkeit irgendwann mal gefriert.


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Januar 2012)

Auf dem 2. Teilstück des Ü30 is jetzt eine Holzbarriere. Diese bitte liegen lassen und davor rechts abbiegen. Dann dem angedeuteten Trail in Richtung Stollen folgen.
Das wird dann mal die offizielle Strecke. Muß natürlich noch Einiges gemacht werden, wenn's eingefahren ist.

Bitte nicht mehr über den Kamm und durch das Bachbett fahren, das gibt Stress.

Danke!


----------



## mason89 (31. Januar 2012)

Schadeee, der kamm war immer meine lieblingsstelle am ü30...


----------



## exto (31. Januar 2012)

Wird vielleicht der schicke, querliegende Baumstamm n Stück weiter unten eingebaut? Das wär dann MEINE Lieblingsstelle


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2012)

Die Änderung der Streckenführung muss sein, da das Bachbett wegen Biotop nicht gequert werden darf.
Wir müssen den Bach mit der neuen Strecke auf dem Gelände des Hohe Warte Stollens queren. da ist ja sowieso die Brücke und die Zufahrt zum Gelände.
Die offizielle Strecke wird dann ab der Baumstammsperre am Rückeweg entlang führen Ist im Augenblick noch langweilig, aber Evel hat sich da schon ein paar nette Sachen ausgedacht um den Bereich interessant zu gestalten. Plan ist es für unsere offiziellen Trails eine 10m breite "Planungsgasse" zu haben, in der der Trail dann variieren kann um natürliche Bodenformationen auszunutzen und Chickenways anzulegen.

*Bitte haltet Euch ab sofort an die Sperre* vor dem Kamm der alten Abraumhalde und dem Bach da die nach Meinung der Umweltschützer ein Schützenswertes Biotop ist.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Paskull (31. Januar 2012)

Wir könnten Verbotsschilder aufstellen denke liest nicht jeder Forum


----------



## chris2305 (31. Januar 2012)

mason89 schrieb:


> Schadeee, der kamm war immer meine lieblingsstelle am ü30...



?? Ich dachte du fährst nicht mehr?? Oder bist du noch auf Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (31. Januar 2012)

Guten Tag 
Sonne scheint und es ist kalt wie sonst was. Kein Wunder, dass alles einfriert 
Gucke nach einem Bike was für die Trails und Co geeignet ist. Hab das Lapierre Zesty 214 empfohlen bekommen und werd mir das wohl zulegen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wird vielleicht der schicke, querliegende Baumstamm n Stück weiter unten eingebaut? Das wär dann MEINE Lieblingsstelle


 
Es gibt Signale, dass auch solche Sachen gehen.
Bitte alle Tipps an den allen bekannten Streckendesigner 
Über die Streckendetails "entscheidet" er im Rahmen der Verträge.

Und - (ich fasse zuerst an die eigene Nase) - es passiert nix gutes außer man tut es. Wer vor Ort mit anfasst, kann sich sicher das ein oder andere wünschen.

Ich glaube inzwischen, dass wird ziemlich GEIL!!
Aber auch ziemlich viel Arbeit!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (31. Januar 2012)

Na wenn wir auch Werkzeug (caterpillar, Bagger, etc.) mit dem Pkw bringen dürfen, geht's doch 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## mason89 (31. Januar 2012)

man könnte natürlich auch einfach ne kleine northshore konstruktion über den bach basteln 



chris2305 schrieb:


> ?? Ich dachte du fährst nicht mehr?? Oder bist du noch auf Tour?



Das dachte ich ursprünglich auch, aber es ist doch alles soweit ganz gut verheilt, sodass ich gerade wieder langsam anfange. Auch wenn ich nicht mehr extrem fahren kann, kann ich fahren und das ist das, was für mich zählt.


----------



## chris2305 (31. Januar 2012)

mason89 schrieb:


> man könnte natürlich auch einfach ne kleine northshore konstruktion über den bach basteln
> 
> 
> 
> Das dachte ich ursprünglich auch, aber es ist doch alles soweit ganz gut verheilt, sodass ich gerade wieder langsam anfange. Auch wenn ich nicht mehr extrem fahren kann, kann ich fahren und das ist das, was für mich zählt.


----------



## Torben. (31. Januar 2012)

mason89 schrieb:


> man könnte natürlich auch einfach ne kleine northshore konstruktion über den bach basteln



Northshores sollen enstehen, aber wir müssen uns von dem Bachlauf fern
halten 50m rechts und links oder sowas hab ich irgendwann mal irgendwo gelesen. 
Wenn falsch dann bitte korrigieren


----------



## Neartheabyss (31. Januar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es gibt Signale, dass auch solche Sachen gehen.
> Bitte alle Tipps an den allen bekannten Streckendesigner
> Über die Streckendetails "entscheidet" er im Rahmen der Verträge.
> 
> ...



wieso die händer schmutzig machen, ist auch viel zu kalt  der steffen baut uns das schon, der junge mann kommt aus dem bergbau


----------



## wichtigisimwald (31. Januar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Guten Tag
> Sonne scheint und es ist kalt wie sonst was. Kein Wunder, dass alles einfriert
> Gucke nach einem Bike was für die Trails und Co geeignet ist. Hab das Lapierre Zesty 214 empfohlen bekommen und werd mir das wohl zulegen.


 
Na Bea, haben wir Blut geleckt??? 

Kenn mich mit dem Bike nicht aus, aber hier sind ja genug Spezies..

Hol dir aber erstmal Handschuhe!


----------



## dieFluse (31. Januar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Na Bea, haben wir Blut geleckt???
> 
> Kenn mich mit dem Bike nicht aus, aber hier sind ja genug Spezies..
> 
> Hol dir aber erstmal Handschuhe!


 Jaha... das macht mehr Spass als mit dem Pferd durch den Wald zu ötteln. Und ich find, das ist auch ein guter Ansporn. zb einen Trail nach dem anderen sauber runter zu kommen ohne Schummelei. Möchte im Frühjahr auch einen Basic-Kurs mitmachen.
Ich hab heute auf den Postboten gewartet... der hätte heute welche bringen sollen (mit langen Fingern). Helm ist schon da - aber nur nen MTB Helm. Ein Richtiger kommt dann mit dem Bike. Nach Ghost hab ich auch geguckt. Aber die liegen preislich ja IMO noch ein bischen höher.
Aber wie ich lesen konnte hast du ja scheinbar auch Gefallen am Deister gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (31. Januar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Aber wie ich lesen konnte hast du ja scheinbar auch Gefallen am Deister gefunden?




Das hat der Deister so an sich wer einmal dort war Kehrt immer wieder


----------



## Darkwing Duck (31. Januar 2012)

Das Zesty ist eine gute Wahl, wenns an das herantasten an die Deistertrails gehen soll und die Uphills dabei auch noch erträglich sein sollen. Die Lapierre-Fahrwerke sind gemessen am Rahmengewicht schon wirklich gut. Ich geb meins jedenfalls so schnell nicht wieder her, oder zumindest nur für ein anderes 

Achte aber darauf, eines aus dem aktuellen Modelljahr zu nehmen. Lapierre hatte die Preise für die Saison 2011 gewaltig angezogen, die diesjährigen sind wieder günstiger geworden. Das geht so weit, dass die jetzigen Auslaufmodelle kaum günstiger sind als die von der Ausstattung gleichwertigen 2012er Modelle. Und gerade beim Zesty gab es am Rahmen doch einige Detailverbesserungen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (31. Januar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Aber wie ich lesen konnte hast du ja scheinbar auch Gefallen am Deister gefunden?


 
Das kannste laut sagen..

Wenns nicht so kalt wäre und die Arbeit rufen würde....


----------



## dieFluse (31. Januar 2012)

Hm also 2011 liegt 400 Euro unter dem Aktuellem. Danke für den Hinweis.
Wie ist das denn wenn ich dann in einen Bikepark will? Kann ich das dann mitnehmen oder doch besser eines leihen? Wie macht man das so?


----------



## schappi (31. Januar 2012)

Wichtig ist, das du das Bike vor dem Kauf ausgiebig Probe fährst.
Das muss dir passen!
Draufsetzen und wohlfühlen.
Am besten du nimmst ein Leihbike mal für einen Nachmittag mit in den deister
Oder du schaust mal bei Bike Infection in Barsinghausen die sind direkt am Deister. http://www.bike-infection.de/de/Restposten
Du kannst auch noch mal bei Bunny Hop in Hameln schauen die haben auch interessante Auslaufmodelle:
http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/index.php?cat=c398_Fullsuspension.html


----------



## Paskull (31. Januar 2012)

Zesty in Bikepark eher nicht so gut. Aber bei den meisten ensteht eh ein Federwegsfetisch.... sprich sie wollen immer mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (31. Januar 2012)

Echt jetzt?


----------



## Paskull (31. Januar 2012)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel! DU AUSNAHME!


----------



## mason89 (31. Januar 2012)

ich war gerade mal zwei stunden rollen... ******* IST DAS KALT


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte ein seltsames Erlebnis.
Ich habe ein matt schwarzes Speci Enduro, so Baujahr 2006 gesehen.


An einer Straßenbahnhaltestelle
Mit Furious Fred in 2.25"
und
Hörnchen
:kotz:


----------



## Surfjunk (31. Januar 2012)

@Evel

Sag mir doch nochmal die Namen der KeFü über die wir am Samstag gesprochen hatten.


----------



## DeisteRazer (31. Januar 2012)

@Schnappi

Danke für die Empfehlung 

@dieFluse
Du bist herzlich eingeladen mal bei uns (bike-Infection ) durch das sortiment 
Zu stöbern, wir haben auch Testbikes stehen mit denen du einen ganzen Tag durch den Deister schredden und probieren kannst. Da sollten wir deinem Ideal Bike näher kommen ;-).


----------



## Scott-y (31. Januar 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> wieso die händer schmutzig machen, ist auch viel zu kalt  der steffen baut uns das schon, der junge mann kommt aus dem bergbau



 Kriegen wir dann einen Tunnel? Der Chickenway hat dann wohl Licht?


----------



## 1Tintin (31. Januar 2012)

@Fluse:
Wegen dem Bild, das is glaube ich das Myka von Specialized. (Ein Lady MTB)
Hab es heute auch bei Bike Infection zum guten Preis gesehen.

cool das dir das Biken Spass macht.


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Februar 2012)

@Surfjunk
Die ist von E13. Die schaltbare heißt glaub ich DRS.
@Exto
Son paar schmale Sachen zum Balancieren schweben mir auch vor. Ma schauen was die Jungs vom Forst so im Wald liegen lassen.
Wenn Alles fertig ist, wird sich glaub ich keiner mehr beschweren können. Fertig wird's allerdings nur, wenn genug mit Anfassen.

Verbotsschilder brauchen wir nicht, wenn die Linie eingefahren ist, läuft das von Alleine!


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Jaha... das macht mehr Spass als mit dem Pferd durch den Wald zu ötteln. Und ich find, das ist auch ein guter Ansporn. zb einen Trail nach dem anderen sauber runter zu kommen ohne Schummelei. Möchte im Frühjahr auch einen Basic-Kurs mitmachen.
> Ich hab heute auf den Postboten gewartet... der hätte heute welche bringen sollen (mit langen Fingern). Helm ist schon da - aber nur nen MTB Helm. Ein Richtiger kommt dann mit dem Bike. Nach Ghost hab ich auch geguckt. Aber die liegen preislich ja IMO noch ein bischen höher.
> Aber wie ich lesen konnte hast du ja scheinbar auch Gefallen am Deister gefunden?



Wenn ich den Usernamen richtig interpretiere hast du meinen Tip befolgt und dich hier angemeldet 

Viel Spass im Deister...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Fertig wird's allerdings nur, wenn genug mit Anfassen.



Bestimmt, wer den bisherigen Stand vom Ü30 gesehen hat, der packt glaube ich sofort mit an.

Und ich muss sagen, Ü30 hat mehr als Bikepark Niveau.
Ok bisher war ich nur im Park in Hahnklee^^


----------



## wichtigisimwald (1. Februar 2012)

Anpacken geht immer, man muss nur wissen wann und wo!


----------



## lakekeman (1. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Und ich muss sagen, Ü30 hat mehr als Bikepark Niveau.
> Ok bisher war ich nur im Park in Hahnklee^^



Gut, Fehler selbst erkannt


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Februar 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Gut, Fehler selbst erkannt



Naja kann nur besser werden ^^
Fehler sind da um gemacht zu werden.


----------



## rc-car-keks (1. Februar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein seltsames Erlebnis.
> Ich habe ein matt schwarzes Speci Enduro, so Baujahr 2006 gesehen.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist doch noch garnichts, am Maschsee fährt im Sommer immer eine ältere Dame mit einem Stumpjumper+Gepäckträger und Fahrradkorb...


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. Februar 2012)

rc-car-keks schrieb:


> Das ist doch noch garnichts, am Maschsee fährt im Sommer immer eine ältere Dame mit einem Stumpjumper+Gepäckträger und Fahrradkorb...



...mit Latexhose,Latexoberteil und Latexmütze


----------



## dieFluse (1. Februar 2012)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Usernamen richtig interpretiere hast du meinen Tip befolgt und dich hier angemeldet
> 
> Viel Spass im Deister...


Öhhhhm.... Ich weiß nicht wer du bist  
Hab das Forum von mehreren empfohlen bekommen, hab einige zeitlang nur mitgelesen, mich dann angemeldet und dann wieder nur mitgelesen. Aber wenn du der bist den ich vermute, dann hab ich es dir zu verdanken, dass ich jetzt hier "aktiv" geworden bin


----------



## dieFluse (1. Februar 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> @Schnappi
> 
> Danke für die Empfehlung
> 
> ...


Das klingt sehr gut. Ich wollte immer mal rumkommen und hab das dann immer verschoben. Ich brauch ja auch noch nen anderen Helm, Knieschoner und... ne Hose 
Danke auch für die anderen Tipps!
Hab mir mein Preislimit bei 1800 Euro gesetzt. Mal gucken.


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Das klingt sehr gut. Ich wollte immer mal rumkommen und hab das dann immer verschoben. Ich brauch ja auch noch nen anderen Helm, Knieschoner und... ne Hose
> Danke auch für die anderen Tipps!
> Hab mir mein Preislimit bei 1800 Euro gesetzt. Mal gucken.



1800 is doch schon was, man muss ja nicht gleich was neues kaufen, man kann auch gutes so unter "Deisterfreunden"  bekommen.

Ich denke viele, wenn nicht alle, haben sehr früh ihr erstes Bike sehr schnell wieder verkauft, weil Ihnen dan klarer war was man wohl wirklich braucht.

Also, bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Februar 2012)

*fingerhochzeig* *meld*

Ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen. Da ich mehr oder weniger wissen wollte was Mountainbiken ist habe ich mit dem HT begonnen.

Habe aber recht schnell gemerkt, das mich dieser Sport total infiziert hat und ich mehr wissen /  mehr (er)fahren wollte.

Noch zähle ich die Tage...


----------



## dieFluse (1. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> *fingerhochzeig* *meld*
> 
> Ich kann da aus Erfahrung sprechen. Da ich mehr oder weniger wissen wollte was Mountainbiken ist habe ich mit dem HT begonnen.
> 
> ...


Was kommt denn dann bei dir? Hast du schon was im Auge (oder hab ich´s überlesen?)?


----------



## dieFluse (1. Februar 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> 1800 is doch schon was, man muss ja nicht gleich was neues kaufen, man kann auch gutes so unter "Deisterfreunden"  bekommen.
> 
> Ich denke viele, wenn nicht alle, haben sehr früh ihr erstes Bike sehr schnell wieder verkauft, weil Ihnen dan klarer war was man wohl wirklich braucht.
> 
> Also, bis denne


Am Anfang hab ich gedacht: Nicht mehr wie 600 Euro für ein Bike. Mountainbike. Dann die Downhillbikes angeguckt und hab erst gedacht, dass ein Tausender reicht. Naja jetzt noch ein bischen was draufgelegt und das muss nun aber auch gehen.
So als alleinerziehendes Muttchen  Da ist es einfach nicht mal so eben drin in nen Shop zu gehen und 3000 Euro auf den Tisch zu legen plus Ausrüstung.


----------



## Paskull (1. Februar 2012)

Denke es gibt 2 Weg. 
Mehrere Räder je nach Einsatz oder ein Rad für alles.

Beim 1 Rad für alles Konzept fallen mir nur wenige Räder ein die sowas Ansatzweise leisten können. 
Ist aber sicher eine Frage was so geplant ist in Zukunft und in wie weit die Planung dann der Realität entspricht


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Februar 2012)

@dieFluse:

bei mir gesellt sich zum Cube HT ein Specialized Pitch Comp dazu.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (1. Februar 2012)

Ich war damals auch mit einem 3 Wochen alten HT im Deister. 
2 Wochen später war es verkauft und ich nannte etwas Vollgefedertes mein Eigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (1. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Beim 1 Rad für alles Konzept fallen mir nur wenige Räder ein die sowas Ansatzweise leisten können.



Hmmm...

...da fällt mir aber schon so einiges ein. Ohne die Fluse zu kennen, nehme ich mal an, dass sie nicht ganz die maße und Gewichte in den Ring wirft, die ich so mtt mir führe 

Da würde ich sagen, dass ein schönes Trailbike mit so um die 150 mm, flachem Lenkwinkel, relativ steilem Sitzwinkel zum "auf'n Deister kurbeln", stabilen aber nicht zu schweren Komponenten und vielleicht nem 2. Laufradsatz für'n Park, schon echt weit käme. Alex' Commencal z.B. wär z.B. sowas. Steht, glaub' ich, grad zum Verkauf.

Der ganze Bikemarkt hier im IBC ist voll von guten gebrauchten Teilen, die man, wenn man 1800 Mücken in die Hand nimmt, zu nem First-Class-Deisterbike zusammenstecken kann.

Genügend ratgebende Schrauber sollten doch hier wohl zu finden sein, oder?


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Februar 2012)

@Fluse:
Also 3000â¬ halt ich auch Ãbertrieben fÃ¼r den Anfang. Das Specialzed Status gibt es schon fÃ¼r 2000â¬ das is dann auch neu.
Ich bin mir sicher das du fÃ¼r ca. 1300 ein gutes gebrauchtes finden wirst.

nix Ã¼berstÃ¼rzen


----------



## Paskull (1. Februar 2012)

Ich würde denke ich heute für Deister & Co. eine stufe über meinem AM wählen so etwas was so modern als Enduro bezeichnet wird.
Denke die 150-160mm von Exto passen da ganz gut. Halt ein Bike das man noch treten kann und was in den Bikepark darf.

Modelle 
Spezialized Enduro
Trek Scratch Air 
Liteville (wenn man viel zu viel Kohle über hat)
oder das Canyon Strive fand ich bei letzten Besuch in Koblenz auch sehr sexy.

Commencal kenne ich zu wenig.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Februar 2012)

Paperlapapp. Nukeproof!


----------



## Torben. (1. Februar 2012)

das Status wiegt als Freerider 18 Kilo das ist vielleicht ein bischen fett sie ist ja nicht gerade die größte ich würde zu einem Leichtfreerider oder einem Superenduro raten so um die 15-16 Kilo 2fachkettenblatt.


----------



## tweetygogo (1. Februar 2012)

He ho

Ich wollte mal fragen wann es nun im Deister Los geht mit bauen und den Verein!??
Weil meine Leute sind schon heiß drauf!


----------



## dieFluse (1. Februar 2012)

Für die ganzen Vorschläge!

@r0ckZ0r Wie ich  Das Bulls bleibt auch da für normale Touren dann halt. Damit man auch den Berg mal hoch kommt ohne zu schieben.

Die von Specialized gefallen mir auch gut. Sehen auch schick aus. Davon hatte doch mal jemand eines mit Kindersitz dran hier reingestellt *g*

Ich hab mir nun  ein Nicolai Nonius empfehlen lassen. Hier im Bikemarkt und es kam richtig gut rüber.
Aber es streiten sich ja überall die Geister *hoch schiel*

18 kg ist mir auf jeden Fall zu schwer. Die fallen weg.


----------



## Paskull (1. Februar 2012)

Nicolai ist wirklich gut was man so hört. Die Preise relativ hoch. Das nonius ist eher ein Cross Country bzw ein AM.
Wenn dir 130mm Federweg reichen ist die Auswahl riesig und viel preiswerter aber Bikepark ???


----------



## Torben. (1. Februar 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He ho
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen wann es nun im Deister Los geht mit bauen und den Verein!??
> Weil meine Leute sind schon heiß drauf!



Das dauert noch


----------



## dieFluse (2. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Nicolai ist wirklich gut was man so hört. Die Preise relativ hoch. Das nonius ist eher ein Cross Country bzw ein AM.
> Wenn dir 130mm Federweg reichen ist die Auswahl riesig und viel preiswerter aber Bikepark ???


Bikepark muss nicht unbedingt sein. Da kann ich ja auch eines leihen. Dann wird wenigstens nicht gemeckert, weil das Auto schmutzig gemacht werden könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (2. Februar 2012)

Ich denke ich werde mir in den nächsten Tagen ein Cube Hanzz SL kaufen


----------



## Torben. (2. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Bikepark muss nicht unbedingt sein. Da kann ich ja auch eines leihen. Dann wird wenigstens nicht gemeckert, weil das Auto schmutzig gemacht werden könnte



das leien eines bikes im park kann schnell sehr teuer werden die nehmen gerne mal 50 euro für einen tag


----------



## Paskull (2. Februar 2012)

Wenn man eines bekommt. Das ist das was mir gestunken hat.


----------



## dieFluse (2. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> das leien eines bikes im park kann schnell sehr teuer werden die nehmen gerne mal 50 euro für einen tag


Whoa. Fährst du 2x im Monat hin, dann bist du schon allein dafür einen Hunderter los.


----------



## Flame-Blade (2. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Whoa. Fährst du 2x im Monat hin, dann bist du schon allein dafür einen Hunderter los.



Falls du mal nach Whistler kommen solltest...da wollen die knapp 100$ am Tag 

Für den Deister würde ich auf jeden Fall ein Rad mit genug, aber nicht zuviel FW nehmen.160-170mm sollten es schon  mind. sein damit man damit auch mal im Bikepark Spass haben kann.Die Preise für gebrauchte Rahmen/Bikes im Bikemarkt hier sind zur Zeit recht niedrig.Sollte dann natürlich jemand nochmal drübergucken der sich damit besser auskennt ob das Angebot gut is.

Sonst gibts sicherlich was nettes bei Bike Infection


----------



## lakekeman (2. Februar 2012)

@dieFluse
Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall ein leichteres AM im Bereich 150mm FW empfehlen. Damit kannst du locker alles Fahren, was dir so vor die Räder kommt - und du machst es dir für den Anfang nicht unnötig schwer mit ner zu dicken Brumme.
Damit wirst du auch im Park längere Zeit bestens klar kommen können. Irgendwann willst du eh was Neues


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> @dieFluse
> Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall ein leichteres AM im Bereich 150mm FW empfehlen. Damit kannst du locker alles Fahren, was dir so vor die Räder kommt - und du machst es dir für den Anfang nicht unnötig schwer mit ner zu dicken Brumme.
> Damit wirst du auch im Park längere Zeit bestens klar kommen können. Irgendwann willst du eh was Neues



Moin,

Das sehe ich genauso!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## Madeba (2. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> ... Ich brauch ja auch noch nen anderen Helm, Knieschoner und... ne Hose
> ...
> Hab mir mein Preislimit bei 1800 Euro gesetzt. Mal gucken.



hmm... soll ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben ?

Was ich irgendwie nicht verstehe: jeder fÃ¤hrt gerne runter und weniger gerne rauf. Die meisten schreiben hier davon, das ein Bike so gut und komfortabel wie mÃ¶glich runter gehen muÃ. Hoch - naja, wenns sein muÃ, auch das.

Und dann werden Bikes gekauft und empfohlen, mit denen man im Nullkommanichts unten ist. Und eine Ewigkeit wieder rauf braucht.

Warum nicht ein Bike kaufen, das einem die MÃ¶glichkeit bietet, die Trails lÃ¤nger und "intensiver"  zu geniessen. Und wenn man schneller wieder oben ist, kann man auch einen Trail mehr am Tag fahren.  

Um mal auf den Punkt zu kommen: bis auf zwei oder drei Trails kannst Du auch mit 100mm FW (oder weniger ) alles im Deister fahren. Ich habe es jedenfalls noch nicht geschafft, mein 100mm-Trek an die Grenzen zu bringen - die setze ich Schisser mir schon selber 

Ach ja, meine Kiste hat vor fÃ¼nf Jahren 800â¬ gekostet (Vorjahresmodell). Im Laufe des nÃ¤chsten Jahren dann noch etwa 300â¬ fÃ¼r gewichts- und fahrtechnikangepasste LaufrÃ¤der und Bremsen - fertig war die Laube, und hÃ¤lt bis heute 

wie wÃ¤rs damit ?

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?cat=WG000085&product=A006299

hat natÃ¼rlich "zuwenig Federweg"  aber schÃ¤rft das Auge fÃ¼r eine gute Linie und schult die Fahrtechnik 

GrundsÃ¤tzlich wÃ¼rde auch ich erstmal zu einem guten Gebrauchten fÃ¼r deutlich weniger Kohle raten. Wie andere schon geschrieben haben, in spÃ¤testens einem Jahr hast Du rausgefunden, was fÃ¼r ein Bike Du wirklich fahren mÃ¶chtest...


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> hmm... soll ich auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben ?
> 
> Was ich irgendwie nicht verstehe: jeder fÃ¤hrt gerne runter und weniger gerne rauf. Die meisten schreiben hier davon, das ein Bike so gut und komfortabel wie mÃ¶glich runter gehen muÃ. Hoch - naja, wenns sein muÃ, auch das.
> 
> ...



Moin,

probefahren sollte sie vor dem Kauf ja sowieso. Da wird sie schon feststellen ob sie sich auf einem "hochgebockten" Bike mit viel Federweg Ã¼berhaupt wohl fÃ¼hlt.

Ich fahre im Ãbrigen auch meistens mit nur 130mm Federweg im Deister, lasse aber die groÃen Gaps auch aus. Zum Trailsurfen reichen die mir auch vÃ¶llig.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (2. Februar 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> @dieFluse
> Ich würde dir auf jeden Fall ein leichteres AM im Bereich 150mm FW empfehlen. Damit kannst du locker alles Fahren, was dir so vor die Räder kommt - und du machst es dir für den Anfang nicht unnötig schwer mit ner zu dicken Brumme.
> Damit wirst du auch im Park längere Zeit bestens klar kommen können. Irgendwann willst du eh was Neues



ich auch, ich auch ...

röchtich, als Allrounder ist ein AM mit einem stabilen Laufradsatz die beste Wahl. Das ist sozusagen die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Man kommt damit überall runter und vor allem auch rauf - und wenn man, sagen wir, unter 75 kg wiegt, kann man damit auch ohne den Schongang einzulegen in den Bikepark. 
Davon (sorry Markus) http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php?c...roduct=A006299 solltest du die Finger lassen. 
1. Ein 28 Speichen-Laufradsatz ist eher exotisch. Versuch dafür mal eine Felge zu bekommen, wenn du die zerdellt hast.
2. Ein SLX-Schaltwerk ist m.E. nur für Schönwetterbiker geeignet. Das ist sehr schlecht gedichtet und hat kein Keramiklager. 
3. Außerdem wären mir 100mm an der Front mittlerweile selbst für ein HT zu wenig (wenn ich's mir neu aufbauen würde). 120 mm sollten es mindestens sein.


----------



## Phil81 (2. Februar 2012)

Unter 140mm würd ich mir auch kein Bike mehr kaufen wollen. Als Anfänger schon gar nicht. Gerade als Anfänger sollte es nicht zu wenig aber auch nicht zu viel FW sein.

Klar kann ich auch alles mit nem 100mm oder weniger Bike fahren. Aber ich glaube das hängt auch stark vom eigenen Anspruch ab ob ich nen Trail runter Bremsen will oder auch mal laufen lassen kann.

Wenn man dann besser wird kann man auch wieder Downgraden und oder sogar starr  fahren. (@exto )

Nemm Anfänger aber dazu zu raten ist meiner Meinung nach Totaler quatsch weil dann kann man auch gleich weiter Hardtail fahren.

Ansonsten kann ich nur die Empfelung des Herrn @Lakemann unterschreiben. Man kann auch mit wenig Federweg in den Park ohne das der Rahmen explodiert oder man Verhaftet wird.


----------



## stefan'70 (2. Februar 2012)

ich wollt samstag nachmittag eine runde im deister drehen und den ü 30 trail mit einbinden, da ich hier gelesen habe das wir den erdwall und die bach durchfahrt meiden sollen, wollt ich fragen ob es schon eine neue verbindung im mittleren teil gibt ?


----------



## taifun (2. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Das sehe ich genauso!
> 
> ...


Ich auch........

Du sollst arbeiten....;-)
Gruß von Abf


----------



## Torben. (2. Februar 2012)

stefan'70 schrieb:


> ich wollt samstag nachmittag eine runde im deister drehen und den ü 30 trail mit einbinden, da ich hier gelesen habe das wir den erdwall und die bach durchfahrt meiden sollen, wollt ich fragen ob es schon eine neue verbindung im mittleren teil gibt ?



ja die gibt es ist aber jnoch schwer zu erkennen direckt dort wo der trail zugelegt ist einfach nach rechts abbiegen


----------



## bastis (2. Februar 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/299782143407625/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Februar 2012)

@Fluse
Da Du Anfänger bist, wirst du noch nicht genug Kondition haben um eine fette Karre den Berg hochzutreten.
Genausowenig wirst du die Fahrtechnik haben um mit einem CC-Bike bergab Spaß zu haben.
Dafür gibt es die Kategorie All Mountain. Damit hat man überall Spaß, daher der Name.

Ich bin zwar Specialized verseucht, trotzdem empfehle ich Stumpjumper als normales Modell mit 140mm oder EVO mit 150mm.
Klasse Geo mit viel Spaß bergab und entspannt bergauf. Kannst mit meinem mal ne Runde drehen. Bei Bike-Infection gibt's auch ein Testbike.

Als alleinerziehende Mutter das Geld für ein spezielles Bike rauszuhauen, das dir in einem Jahr doch nicht mehr so gefällt, halte ich für Verschwendung.


----------



## Torben. (2. Februar 2012)

@dieFluse 
hier sind mal ein paar bikes ie gut in den deister passen aber auch mal den park besuchen können Vielleicht ist da was für dich dabei 

Specialized enduro 
http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bc/SBCProduct.jsp?spid=62191&scid=1100&scname=MTB

YT noton 
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=154

Votec sr könnte vielleicht ein zweites kettenblat vorne vertragen 
http://www.votec.com/bikeshop/mountainbikes/vsr/1_1.html

Rotwild e1
http://www.rotwild.de/index.php/de/bikes/enduro/re1-fs?layout=item

Canyon Torque Trailflow
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2574


----------



## njoerd (2. Februar 2012)

nein kein Noton! Wenn dann auf das Wicked 150/160 warten! 
Rotwild ist teuer....

Den Rest kann ich bestätigen. 

Wie wäre es hiermit?
http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=1270&fb_source=message


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Februar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/groups/299782143407625/


 

du nervst !!!


----------



## Torben. (2. Februar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du nervst !!!




Yea endlich einer der es ausspricht ich wollte es auch schon sagen habs mir aber verkniffen


----------



## stefan'70 (2. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> ja die gibt es ist aber jnoch schwer zu erkennen direckt dort wo der trail zugelegt ist einfach nach rechts abbiegen



DANKE für die INFO !! da werde ich meine augen mahl offen halten beim biken !


----------



## bastis (2. Februar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du nervst !!!



Denkst du das es mich interessiert was dich nervt oder nicht? 

weist du was mich nervt?! Deine signatur... und nun? löscht du sie jetzt?


----------



## njoerd (2. Februar 2012)

Cooler Typ..


----------



## bastis (2. Februar 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Cooler Typ..



was ist das für eine Rock Shox Domain (85 gebraucht)??


----------



## njoerd (2. Februar 2012)

Ähm. Eine Rock Shox Domain und sie ist gebraucht? 302, 160mm, 1 1/8, Schaft 19,4 cm. Weiteres per PM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Februar 2012)

Da ja bald mein zweiter Hobel im Hause steht, ist natürlich das Problem dass das HT wenig Verwendung finden wird. Ok für CC Touren werde ich es noch nehmen. Kondition und so kommt ja nicht von alleine^^

Da kam mir die Idee eines Rollentrainers, für das HT. Wir haben zwar selber zu Hause ein Fahrrad (also Fahhradtrainer) aber das Ding gefällt mir nicht wirklich.

Fährt irgendwer von euch mit Rollentrainer (also zu Hause) ?

Lohnt sich das ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Februar 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> He ho
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen wann es nun im Deister Los geht mit bauen und den Verein!??
> Weil meine Leute sind schon heiß drauf!


 
Wir stecken noch in den Mühlen der Behörden.
Die Verhandlungen über den Nutzungsvertrag sind noch nicht abgeschlossen.
Ü30 ist schon fahrbar. Bitte auf jeden Fall den Rechtsknick vor dem Wall am Stockbach beachten und 150m Rückeweg fahren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Da ja bald mein zweiter Hobel im Hause steht, ist natürlich das Problem dass das HT wenig Verwendung finden wird. Ok für CC Touren werde ich es noch nehmen. Kondition und so kommt ja nicht von alleine^^
> Da kam mir die Idee eines Rollentrainers, für das HT. Wir haben zwar selber zu Hause ein Fahrrad (also Fahhradtrainer) aber das Ding gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
> Fährt irgendwer von euch mit Rollentrainer (also zu Hause) ?
> Lohnt sich das ?


 
Ich habe seit 10 Jahren einen zuhause und auch hin und wieder im Einsatz. Ob es sich lohnt, muss jeder für sich selbst beantworten.

Wenn du nicht richtig in die Tasche greifst und so ein modernes Computergestütztes-Blue-Ray-Online-Gaming Gerät orderst, dauert es trotz MP3 + MTB-Video selten länger als 15 Minuten bis du auf die Uhr guckst und runter willst.
Eine Zeit lang helfen da Trainingspläne, in denen steht wie lange du in welcher Stufe fahren sollst.
Mein Rekord liegt bei 3h ohne Pause 
Es ist besser, als wenn du dich gar nicht bewegst.
Bei Raumtemperaturen über 15°C schwitzt man wie Sau.


----------



## Madeba (2. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Da kam mir die Idee eines Rollentrainers, für das HT. Wir haben zwar selber zu Hause ein Fahrrad (also Fahhradtrainer) aber das Ding gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
> 
> ...



leg das Geld lieber in anständige Klamotten (regen- und/oder winddicht) an, mit denen Du Dich auch außerhalb des Waldes unter Leute traust. Damit _kann_ das Radeln auch im Dunkeln und bei Regen Spaß machen.

Wenn Dir das Wetter zu grausig wird, kannst Du immer noch auf das vorhandene Wohnzimmerfahrrad ausweichen.

Mein Ergometer bzw. die Rolle stehen meist auch nur im Weg rum, genutzt werden sie nur widerwillig und im äußersten Notfall.


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Februar 2012)

Nicht das ich Regen nicht abkann, aber wenn es wirklich mal Land unter ist und ein Wetter wie "Weltuntergang" herrscht, dann würde ich mich schon auf die Rolle freuen.

@roudy: Mit guter Musik (größtenteils Metal und Rock) konnte ich 1h auf dem Ergometer verbringen. Problem war nur der Sattel ging mir tierisch auf den Keks. Nach der Stunde..konnte ich nicht mehr drauf sitzen. Da ist mir mein HT Sattel deutlich lieber.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Februar 2012)

Wie Madeba schon sagt, nur im Notfall.
Z.B. wenn du erst nach 22 Uhr die Zeit findest, aber dringend noch 1-2h abreißen willst. Oer mal morgens von 3-6 .

Wenn es Wetter und Licht erlauben, ab nach draußen.
Nur dort gibt es die Sauerstoffdusche, die glücklich macht.

Ein Laufcoach hier in der Firma sagte:"motivieren Sie sich mit Dingen, die Sie auch in 20 Jahren noch Ihren Enkeln erzählen mögen"

3 Stunde Rollengedödel im Keller verschweige ich lieber.
Die Endgeile 9 Stunden-Regen-Tour von Bad Nenndorf Richtung Lemgo mit Abzweig nach Osnabrück leiere ich immer wieder gern raus, bis sich alle die Ohren zu halten 

Also: Billige Rolle & Outdoorkram + Licht


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Februar 2012)

@roudy:

Recht haste ja.. die Halb / Ganztagstouren sind schon geil, keine Frage.

Wobei im Winter für mich die Rolle interessant wäre. Da ich unter Woche erst spät zu Hause bin und es schon dunkel ist, würde ich für 1-2 Std. losrollern.

Wobei ich auch ggf. im Sommer mal auf das Röllchen steigen kann. Je nach Lust und Laune.
Wobei natürlich die Trails nicht im Wohnzimmer / Keller sind sondern im Wald^^


----------



## exto (2. Februar 2012)

Rolle sux!

Meine hat nach 10 Jahren bestimmt schon 3 1/2 Stunden auf'm Buckel :kotz:


----------



## Surfjunk (2. Februar 2012)

Mann was bin ich fleissig.

Immer schön Mittwochs im Hotel 1 Stunde Rolle 30min Schwimmen ein wenig Sauna...
























..und dann 3 Weizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (2. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ...Problem war nur der Sattel ging mir tierisch auf den Keks. Nach der Stunde..konnte ich nicht mehr drauf sitzen. Da ist mir mein HT Sattel deutlich lieber.



könnte daran liegen, das Du auf dem HT dynamischer unterwegs bist und nicht "bewegungslos" im Sattel verharrst wie auf dem Ergometer. Die Dinger sind für Wiegetritt, Kneipensprints, Trailsurfen und Bergwertungen einfach nicht geeignet 

Bei meinem Ergometer hat mein alter MTB-Sattel (der eigentlich nicht sooo schlecht war) auch nicht geholfen - im Gegenteil. Da ist jetzt wieder das Sofakissen drauf 


btw: ********, war das kalt heute im Wald   -12°C...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Februar 2012)

Schraub dir doch einen ordentlichen Sattel ans Ergometer und los gehts. Ist das Billigste und macht nicht so viel Lärm wie eine Rolle.


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Februar 2012)

Aber wie ja roudy sagt, draußen bekommt man den ultimativen Sauerstoffkick.

Stures reintreten auf dem Ergorad ist auf die Dauer auch sehr lahm, da braucht man schon sehr laute Musik um sich zu pushen^^

@exto: Das ist ein Argument, eventuell drüber nachzudenken.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Februar 2012)

Laptop/Fernseher her und Filme gucken!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich auch........
> 
> Du sollst arbeiten....;-)
> Gruß von Abf



Besorg Dir einen vernünftigen Job, dann kannst Du das auch um die Uhrzeit!

Ansonsten hätte ich Dich ja heute besuchen kommen können, war schließlich in H.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (2. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Rolle sux!
> 
> Meine hat nach 10 Jahren bestimmt schon 3 1/2 Stunden auf'm Buckel :kotz:





Meine in der gleichen Zeit vielleicht eine Stunde mehr. Da fahre ich lieber bei zweistelligen Minusgraden im Wald rum oder halte auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit am Hallenbad an und schwimme eine Stunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Februar 2012)

Geht mir auch so. In 10 Jahren 2x ne Stunde! Ätzend.
Da geh ich lieber raus joggen, selbst wenn es Kuhmist regnet!


----------



## 1Tintin (3. Februar 2012)

@Evel:
sach ma kannst du Nachts nicht schlafen?


----------



## Paskull (3. Februar 2012)

Alters Bettflucht


----------



## Darkwing Duck (3. Februar 2012)

Oder Nachtsternverkehr.


----------



## taifun (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meine in der gleichen Zeit vielleicht eine Stunde mehr. Da fahre ich lieber bei zweistelligen Minusgraden im Wald rum oder halte auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit am Hallenbad an und schwimme eine Stunde.



Genau und du schwimmst auch noch oben....


----------



## Neartheabyss (3. Februar 2012)

ihr wißt doch, wenn man älter wird muss man nachts öfter mal raus,


----------



## taifun (3. Februar 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> ihr wißt doch, wenn man älter wird muss man nachts öfter mal raus,


Habe schon ein paar Kunden von der Messe zu euch geschickt...
Z


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Für die ganzen Vorschläge!
> 
> @r0ckZ0r Wie ich  Das Bulls bleibt auch da für normale Touren dann halt. Damit man auch den Berg mal hoch kommt ohne zu schieben.
> 
> ...



hallo Fluse,
In deinem Falle würde ich dir nicht zu einem "Big Bike " Raten.
Geh unbedingt zu Bike Infection und mach mit Bikes die dir gefallen einen Proberitt im Deister Diese Gelegenheit bekommst du sonst nirgends.
Ausserdem werden die dich da als jemanden aus dem Forum auch gut und seriös beraten (eine Fehlberatung würde sich ja sofort über den ganzen Deister verbreiten


----------



## Torben. (3. Februar 2012)

Der neue Streckenverlauf des Ü30 ist heute fertig gestellt worden und kann eingefahren werden.


----------



## Neartheabyss (3. Februar 2012)

hey torben, step up fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (3. Februar 2012)

Hey Jungs habe mal ne Frage.

Als ich am Montag von der kurzen Runde kam, habe ich mein Rad wie immer auf den Kopf gestellt damit die Federgabel (RockShox Reba 100mm FW) etwas Öl abbekommt.

Wollte heute losradeln und habe gesehen dass der Dichtungsring auf einmal mit nach oben kam als ich die Gabel runtergedrückt hatte (Luftdrucktest).

Normal klingt das nicht oder ? Ich habe das Rad jetzt seit Montag nicht mehr angerührt. Ich hatte vor etwas längerer Zeit hier im Forum (Thread weiß ich leider nicht mehr) gelesen das man das Rad auf den Kopf stellen sollte, damit etwas Öl an die Federgabeldichtungen kommt. Es ist noch nicht das neue Rad. Es geht dabei immer noch um das Cube HT von Fun-Corner.

grüße micha


----------



## Torben. (3. Februar 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> hey torben, step up fertig



schön wärs


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hey Jungs habe mal ne Frage.
> 
> Als ich am Montag von der kurzen Runde kam, habe ich mein Rad wie immer auf den Kopf gestellt damit die Federgabel (RockShox Reba 100mm FW) etwas Öl abbekommt.
> 
> ...



Hat dein Bike in der Kälte gestanden? Wenn ja dann kommt das durch die hohe Viskosität des kalten Öls was bis unter den Dichtungsring gelaufen ist bei -10°C ist das wie Honig.
Dann drück die Dichtung zurück und bring das Bike in die Wärme stell es nórmal hin warte ein paar Stunden und federe ein paarmal ein 
Der Dichtring sollte jetzt am Platz bleiben,
In der Kälte das Bike nicht auf den Kopf stellen. Es ist übrigens bekannt, das Rock Shox Öl einfüllt was nur für Kalifornien geeignet ist. Ein Ölwechsel auf Kälte geeignetes Öl wirkt da Wunder im Ansprechverhalten in der Kälte


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. Februar 2012)

Naja -10 Grad waren es nicht. Man konnt es allerdings auch nicht warm nennen.

Habe das Rad jetzt zu mir nach oben genommen, wo es definitiv wärmer als im Keller ist.

Kann speziell die Federgabel von zu kalten Bedingungen Schäden nehmen ?
Bin bei sowas technischem noch recht unerfahren, deswegen frage ich.

Habe vorsichtshalber mal bei Fun Corner durchgeklingelt und nachgefragt. Die wollen sich die Gabel mal angucken.


----------



## Torben. (3. Februar 2012)

im keller ist es schon gut aufgehoben solange es dort keine minusgrade hat


----------



## Paskull (3. Februar 2012)

Wer sein Rad wirklich liebt nimmt es mit ins Bett.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Genau und du schwimmst auch noch oben....



Und Du unter mir das ich besser nach Dir treten kann!


----------



## taifun (3. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und Du unter mir das ich besser nach Dir treten kann!



Ich nehme aber Impulse mit rein und schiebe dich weg.......


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich nehme aber Impulse mit rein und schiebe dich weg.......



Das gibt doch einen Kurzschluss du Dummi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. Februar 2012)

Nö....sonst könnten unsere Kunden auch nicht im Regen fahren...oder


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Nö....sonst könnten unsere Kunden auch nicht im Regen fahren...oder



Spritzwassergeschuetzt ist was anderes als zwei Meter unter Wasser abgetaucht. Bei Regenwetter wird Dir es kaum gelingen die Batteriepole kurzzuschließen.


----------



## exto (3. Februar 2012)

Bike Mädels  :


----------



## Surfjunk (3. Februar 2012)




----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Februar 2012)

@ Thai fun und ohneworte
Seid Ihr eigentlich verheiratet?


----------



## taifun (4. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @ Thai fun und ohneworte
> Seid Ihr eigentlich verheiratet?



Nö. Nur nette liebe Kollegen Steffen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Nö. Nur nette liebe Kollegen Steffen;-)



Allerdings mit verschiedenen Aufgaben.


----------



## schappi (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,
das Vereinskonto ist jetzt endlich eingerichtet. (was sind die Sparkassen langsam)
Und alle Vollmachten und Abbuchungsermächtigungsermächtigungen und dergleichen eingerichtet.
Der Aufnahmeantrag wird dies Woche auf unserer Homepage www.deisterfreun.de onlinegestellt.

*Bitte tretet so schnell wie möglich ein* und sendet den Aufnahmeantrag ab, damit wir ein Budget für den Bautrupp, die Versicherung und die Streckenpacht haben.
 Denn:
Ohne Moos nichts los
und wir wollen ja alle diesen Sommer die Strecken schon fertig haben.

Unser Streckenwart sucht noch handwerklich begabte, belastungsfähige, stossfeste, geländegängige, wasserfeste, kratzfeste, rostsichere, ausdauernde und genügsame Mitstreiter für den Bautrupp( hmm habe ich noch eine Eigenschaft vergessen?), es sind immerhin im laufe des Jahres über 3km feinster Trail zu gestalten und es gibt auf der "Umleitung" Ü30 und auf den Ladies only II lange Strecken, die noch "jungfräulich" sind, also viel zu tun.
Also bitte Freiwillige vor und Meldungen bitte in der IG


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Februar 2012)

...wie isses denn in dem Zusammenhang mit Spenden? Einfach dann was überweisen, oder gibt es dann Probleme mit dem FA?


----------



## wolfk (4. Februar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...wie isses denn in dem Zusammenhang mit Spenden? Einfach dann was überweisen, oder gibt es dann Probleme mit dem FA?



dran häng:
Wie (wohin) kann ich als "Nichtmitglied" spenden?


----------



## schappi (4. Februar 2012)

Als gemeinnütziger Verein können wir Spenden annehmen und Spendenbescheinigungen ausstellen.
Die Konto Nr. der Deisterfreun.de wird auch auf der HP eingetragen.
Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit Fördermitgliedschaft in dem mann seinen Beitrag frei (nach oben ) wählen kann.
Wartet noch ein paar Stunden dann hat unser IT Mann die Beitrittserklärung zum Runterladen auf der HP installiert


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Februar 2012)

Will morgen jemand Fahrrad fahren? Mein Vorschlag wäre Rreffen in der Mittagshitze um 11:20 oder 12:20 am spochtplatz Basche 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (4. Februar 2012)

Arg, ich würd so gerne wieder den Berg erkunden..

Leider hat mich die Grippe erwischt und ich muss mich dieses Wochenende in Geduld üben..

Nächste Woche bin ich gerne wieder dabei!


----------



## dieFluse (4. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Arg, ich würd so gerne wieder den Berg erkunden..
> 
> Leider hat mich die Grippe erwischt und ich muss mich dieses Wochenende in Geduld üben..
> 
> Nächste Woche bin ich gerne wieder dabei!


Na da können wir uns ja die Hand schütteln sonst wär ich auch gern mit. Der blöde Kram geht wieder um wie sonst was.
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (4. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!



Danke ebenso!

Viel Spaß Andy! Scheuch den Vierbeiner, dann winselt er nicht wieder, weil auf mich gewartet wird!


----------



## Bergamounter (4. Februar 2012)

@Evel
@Torben

haben heute mal den neuen Ü30 unter die Räder genommen und ein bisschen eingefahren wie gewünscht, macht unterm Strich sehr viel Spass.

Gefrorene Schlammrinnen dagegen sind mit Bedacht zu nehmen da sie dazu verleiten einen ungewollten Ausflug ins Grüne (Weisse) zu machen hehe...

Ansonsten sehr gut zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (4. Februar 2012)

Wann wollen wir morgen die Frühschicht starten? BB um 8:30 oder 9:00? 

Grübel, nehm' ich das Harte oder das Weiche?


----------



## Hitzi (4. Februar 2012)

10 Uhr Waldkater?
Ha-Jü und ich wollen uns auch in den Sattel werfen...... 
Wir reisen aber mit dem Auto an......


----------



## stefan64 (4. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wann wollen wir morgen die Frühschicht starten? BB um 8:30 oder 9:00?
> 
> Grübel, nehm' ich das Harte oder das Weiche?





Hitzi schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Waldkater?
> Ha-Jü und ich wollen uns auch in den Sattel werfen......
> Wir reisen aber mit dem Auto an......



Also dann 8:30 BB und 10:00 WK


----------



## G0NZ0 (4. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Will morgen jemand Fahrrad fahren? Mein Vorschlag wäre Rreffen in der Mittagshitze um 11:20 oder 12:20 am spochtplatz Basche.




Komme um 12:20 Uhr zum Spb 

P.S.: Könntest Du bitte die Schaftlänge der Lyric messen? Merci


----------



## stefan'70 (4. Februar 2012)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> @Evel
> @Torben
> 
> haben heute mal den neuen Ü30 unter die Räder genommen und ein bisschen eingefahren wie gewünscht, macht unterm Strich sehr viel Spass.
> ...



Ich kann dem nur zustimmen !! Ich war auch heute dort runter, die neue Umleitug ist echt noch ein wenig ruppig !!! I like it


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. Februar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Also dann 8:30 BB und 10:00 WK


Matze ... dann also 7:50 in Hemmingen starten ...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. Februar 2012)

so, nu isses soweit:
http://www.deisterfreun.de/Download.398.0.html


----------



## gloshabigur (4. Februar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> also dann 8:30 bb und 10:00 wk



1


----------



## schappi (5. Februar 2012)

*Hallo Leute;
es ist jetzt soweit:
Der Aufnahmeantrag steht zum Download auf der HP bereithttp://www.deisterfreun.de/uploads/media/deisterfreun.de_aufnahmeantrag.pdf*
Bitte treten schnell ein, damit wir genügend Beiträge haben umd Mit dem Projekt "Legale Freeridestrecken" im Deister beginnen zu können.

*Für alle, die bei dem Wort "Verein" Pickel auf dem Rücken bekommen, aber die Sache legaler Freeride unterstützen wollen besteht die Möglichkeit eine Spende auf das Vereinskonto zu überweisen
Deisterfreun.de e.V.
Sparkasse Hannover
 BLZ 250 501 80
 KTO 910107254*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Februar 2012)

Brrr ist das kalt. Wie schön, dass am Ende der Rakete eine warme Dusche und ne heiße Suppe wartet.  gell Gonzo? Die MM rollen geschmeidig wie Panzerketten und selbst die Wurzeln mit Rinde drauf wollen einem die Reifen wegziehen. Nach 90 min ist es dann auch gut. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ssiemund (5. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> *...*Bitte treten schnell ein, damit wir genügend Beiträge haben umd Mit dem Projekt "Legale Freeridestrecken" im Deister beginnen zu können....


Hallo Schappi, kannst du mir sagen wo ich die Satzung finde, entweder bin ich blind oder sie ist tatsächlich nicht zu finden.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## matzinski (5. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Brrr ist das kalt. Wie schön, dass am Ende der Rakete eine warme Dusche und ne heiße Suppe wartet.  gell Gonzo? Die MM rollen geschmeidig wie Panzerketten und selbst die Wurzeln mit Rinde drauf wollen einem die Reifen wegziehen. Nach 90 min ist es dann auch gut.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


Jau, das war heute die kälteste Frühschicht aller Zeiten  - aber auch ziemlich geil. Wir sind 4:45 Std gerollt. Bei der tollen Sonne war's doch ein Traum  

Grip hatte ich übrigens ohne Ende. Das muss wohl an den 80mm Federweg der guten alten Zocchi Z2 gelegen haben  Die fährt sich so schön schlabberig, dass sie wahrscheinlich geschmeidig um die glatten Stellen drum rum zirkelt.


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2012)

Frühschicht on Tour 


















Stefan war kurz zu Hause und hat sich ein neues Bike geholt..... 

Hauptsache WP


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Jau, das war heute die kälteste Frühschicht aller Zeiten  - aber auch ziemlich geil. Wir sind 4:45 Std gerollt. Bei der tollen Sonne war's doch ein Traum
> 
> Grip hatte ich übrigens ohne Ende. Das muss wohl an den 80mm Federweg der guten alten Zocchi Z2 gelegen haben  Die fährt sich so schön schlabberig, dass sie wahrscheinlich geschmeidig um die glatten Stellen drum rum zirkelt.



Nettofahrzeit 4:45 Stunden! Wie machst Du das mit Deinen Füßen? Meine waren trotz 4 Lagen inkl. Winterschuhen Heute schon nach 2 Stunden fast abgefroren!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Jau, das war heute die kälteste Frühschicht aller Zeiten  - aber auch ziemlich geil. Wir sind 4:45 Std gerollt. Bei der tollen Sonne war's doch ein Traum
> 
> Grip hatte ich übrigens ohne Ende. Das muss wohl an den 80mm Federweg der guten alten Zocchi Z2 gelegen haben  Die fährt sich so schön schlabberig, dass sie wahrscheinlich geschmeidig um die glatten Stellen drum rum zirkelt.



Ihr seid echt die Härtesten aumen:

Meinen Respekt habt ihr!

Das Wetter war super geil heute und hat mich auch ne Stunde ausm Haus gelockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (5. Februar 2012)

Neiiiiiiiiiiiiidddddddd.....

lieben Gruß aus etwas wärmeren Gefilden


----------



## schappi (5. Februar 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi, kannst du mir sagen wo ich die Satzung finde, entweder bin ich blind oder sie ist tatsächlich nicht zu finden.
> Gruß
> Stephan


Hallo Stephan,
die Satzung wird morgen auf der Homepage eingestellt.
Taxi muss die erst an unser IT Mann maile.
Ab morgen kannst du sie herunterladen bzw anschauen


----------



## ssiemund (5. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> die Satzung wird morgen auf der Homepage eingestellt.
> Taxi muss die erst an unser IT Mann maile.
> Ab morgen kannst du sie herunterladen bzw anschauen


Hallo Schappi
Danke für die Info.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## matzinski (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nettofahrzeit 4:45 Stunden! Wie machst Du das mit Deinen Füßen? Meine waren trotz 4 Lagen inkl. Winterschuhen Heute schon nach 2 Stunden fast abgefroren!


2 Paar Socken in Winterbikeschuhen (Diadora Polaris) 2 Nummern größer als deine normale Schuhgröße. Da drüber noch Neoprengamaschen. Dann kannst du deine Füße auch über die gesamte Fahrzeit spüren. Aber richtig warm sind die dann trotzdem nicht. 
Warme Füße geht nur, wenn man auf Cleats verzichtet.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> 2 Paar Socken in Winterbikeschuhen (Diadora Polaris) 2 Nummern größer als deine normale Schuhgröße. Da drüber noch Neoprengamaschen. Dann kannst du deine Füße auch über die gesamte Fahrzeit spüren. Aber richtig warm sind die dann trotzdem nicht.
> Warme Füße geht nur, wenn man auf Cleats verzichtet.



OK, die Schuhgröße machts. Ansonsten hatte ich das so wie von Dir beschrieben...


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2012)

hey, ich wollte mal die jungs ansprechen mit ihren fr und dhlern...

ich würde gern mal ne runde mit drehen wenn sich die möglichkeit ergibt!

lieben gruss bastis


----------



## schappi (5. Februar 2012)

Seit wann ist denn die Mündener Heerstrasse für Fahrräder gesperrt?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Einnfach so eine Forststrasse für Radfahrer zu sperren? das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das das mit Erlaubnis der Behörden geschehen ist.


----------



## Madeba (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nettofahrzeit 4:45 Stunden! Wie machst Du das mit Deinen Füßen? Meine waren trotz 4 Lagen inkl. Winterschuhen Heute schon nach 2 Stunden fast abgefroren!


ich war gestern bei 4:30h Rollzeit insgesamt 6:30h im Wald unterwegs und hatte auch keine kalten Füße. Start gegen 9.30 Uhr bei -12°, kurz nach Mittag waren es dann nur noch -7°C, zum Nachmittag hin dann wieder -10°C.

Ein paar Wintersocken (und die sind nicht besonders dick), Winterschuhe mit Cleats (!), Neoprenüberzieher - das war's. Reicht bis -15°C 

ok, vielleicht sollte ich noch die Einweg-Wärmepads erwähnen, die unter die Socken geklebt werden 

Du musst aber vor allem dafür Sorgen, das außer Deinem Fuß und der Socke auch noch ausreichend Luft im Schuh ist. Also nicht so viele Socken übereinander ziehen bis der Schuh sitzt wie eine Wurstpelle, das bringt gar nichts - im Gegenteil.

Ich habe früher auch noch solche Filz-Einlegesohlen benutzt, hatte damit aber insgesamt kältere Füße bekommen als mit nur einem guten paar Merino-Wintersocken (ohne Heizpads), weil es zu eng im Schuh wurde.


----------



## stefan1981 (5. Februar 2012)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> @Evel
> @Torben
> 
> haben heute mal den neuen Ü30 unter die Räder genommen und ein bisschen eingefahren wie gewünscht, macht unterm Strich sehr viel Spass.
> ...


 
Stimm ich zu! wenn die linie richtig eingefahren ist, wird die richtig gut!


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> Stimm ich zu! wenn die linie richtig eingefahren ist, wird die richtig gut!



hey stefan hast meinen handschuh gefunden?

hat micha sein bike chon abgeholt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (5. Februar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> hey stefan hast meinen handschuh gefunden?
> 
> hat micha sein bike chon abgeholt?


 
beides bis jetzt noch nicht


----------



## bastis (5. Februar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> beides bis jetzt noch nicht



lol der typ..


----------



## taifun (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OK, die Schuhgröße machts. Ansonsten hatte ich das so wie von Dir beschrieben...


tja Jens...das weiß man aber so schon...


----------



## Hitzi (5. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn die Mündener Heerstrasse für Fahrräder gesperrt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andere Stelle


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> tja Jens...das weiß man aber so schon...



Sagt der, der den ganzen Tag im Warmen auf einem Eventtrailer liegt!



Ich hab nur eine Nummer größer als normal, keine 2! Wobei meine Füße die einzigen wirkluch kälteempfindlichen Stellen an meinem Körper sind...


----------



## gloshabigur (5. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... Warme Füße geht nur, wenn man auf Cleats verzichtet.



Genauso isses. Dann hat man auch nach fast Stunden Winterbiken noch warme Füße.


----------



## mh320i (5. Februar 2012)

Richtig geiles Wetter heute im Deister!!! Hammer!

Seit Wochen nicht mehr so einen Spass gehabt, nur das Schild am Grab hat mich kurz irritiert. Aber wenn man vorbeifährt legt sich das wieder...


----------



## taifun (5. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sagt der, der den ganzen Tag im Warmen auf einem Eventtrailer liegt!
> 
> 
> 
> Ich hab nur eine Nummer größer als normal, keine 2! Wobei meine Füße die einzigen wirkluch kälteempfindlichen Stellen an meinem Körper sind...


Nächste mal tauschen wir


----------



## Paskull (5. Februar 2012)

Da habe ich doch gerade durch Zufall was nettes für die Fluse endeckt. 

http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-vixa-2011.html

vielleicht bissel schwer aber Geo soll gut sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Nächste mal tauschen wir



Wir können für morgen gerne tauschen...


----------



## dieFluse (6. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch gerade durch Zufall was nettes für die Fluse endeckt.
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-vixa-2011.html
> 
> vielleicht bissel schwer aber Geo soll gut sein.


He, Ho guten Abend, 
dankeschön. Eine feine Entdeckung zu einem guten Preis.
Ich fahre jedoch am Sonntag zum "Probefahren" von nem Nicolai. Ich hoffe und denke, dass das am Anfang ganz gut ist und bis ich irgendwann mal so weit bin, dass ich auch an die Sicherheit und Schnelligkeit bei den Trails der anderen hier auch nur ansatzweise ran komme... dann kann ich ja wieder neu suchen - wenn nötig. Das dauert ja noch 

Wieso sind einige Bikes eigentlich so geschwungen? 

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche Regeln, wenn man auf dem Trail zu langsam ist und jemand überholen möchte?  Das ging mir neulich durch den Kopf bzw heute auch, weil Sonntags der Deister so extrem voll ist.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2012)

Bischen Vorsicht auf dem Oberenteil des Farnwegs. Hier lag etliches quer. Ist jetzt aber wieder frei.


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Da habe ich doch gerade durch Zufall was nettes für die Fluse endeckt.
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/norco-vixa-2011.html
> 
> vielleicht bissel schwer aber Geo soll gut sein.


Bremsen -> Schrott
Schaltwerk -> Schrott
Kein Wunder, dass das 1000  runtergesetzt ist. Ich sach mal, das isses nich. 



dieFluse schrieb:


> He, Ho guten Abend,
> dankeschön. Eine feine Entdeckung zu einem guten Preis.
> Ich fahre jedoch am Sonntag zum "Probefahren" von nem Nicolai. Ich hoffe und denke, dass das am Anfang ganz gut ist und bis ich irgendwann mal so weit bin, dass ich auch an die Sicherheit und Schnelligkeit bei den Trails der anderen hier auch nur ansatzweise ran komme... dann kann ich ja wieder neu suchen - wenn nötig. Das dauert ja noch
> 
> ...



Manche Bikes sind so geschwungen, um Platz für die Dämpferanlenkung bzw. für den Dämpfer zu schaffen, andere einfach weil's irgendwie Mode ist das Alu mit Hydroforming so zu verbiegen. Das ist auch 'ne Glaubensfrage. Kalle Nicolai würde sich z.B. lieber beide Beine brechen, ehe er das Alu so quälen würde 

Derjenige, der vorne fährt, hat Vorfahrt, egal, wie langsam er ist. Wenn er nett ist, läßt er den Schnelleren vorbei. Wenn nicht, muss der Schnellere warten.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2012)

Also so schlecht sind die SLX Sachen nun auch nicht. Kenne jemanden der mit den Bremsen jetzt schon eine Saison ohne Probleme Hochtouren und 2 DH Marathons bestritten hat.


----------



## Phil81 (6. Februar 2012)

Nehme das mit der Bremse zurück is ja nur ne Deore gar keine SLX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (6. Februar 2012)

Hab da mal ne Frage zu dem Vertrag. Wenn ich mich als stilles Mitglied anmelde, kann ich mir dann einen Jahresbeitrag aussuchen, weil das Feld ja frei ist?


----------



## sundancer (6. Februar 2012)

@dieFluse: was für ein Nicolai fährst du denn Probe?


----------



## dieFluse (6. Februar 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=33490@matzinski Danke für die Aufklärung 

@Sundancer Ein Nonius.


----------



## schappi (6. Februar 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage zu dem Vertrag. Wenn ich mich als stilles Mitglied anmelde, kann ich mir dann einen Jahresbeitrag aussuchen, weil das Feld ja frei ist?



Richtig!!
Fördermitglieder können ihren Beitrag aussuchen, Haben aber in allen Abstimmungen kein Stimmrecht.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## stefan1981 (6. Februar 2012)

o.k. danke für die antwort


----------



## wichtigisimwald (6. Februar 2012)

Gibts die Satzung schon irgendwo zum Lesen?

Hier liegt ein Beitrittsformular, welches nach Wennigsen möchte..


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Februar 2012)

Fördermitgliedschaft is eigentlich für Leute die selber nich fahren, das Biken im Deister aber unterstützen möchten.
Wer ein ordentliches Bike zuhause hat, sollte auch 30 Euro für ein halbes Jahr übrig haben.

Außerdem war die Fördermitgliedschaft noch für Firmen gedacht, die als Sponsoren auftreten möchten. Die können dann gerne 10.000 Euro in das Feld eintragen.

Wenn sich jetzt jeder seinen Beitrag selbst aussucht, sollten wir das vllt rausnehmen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Februar 2012)

Und wenn wir mal ein Rennen im Rahmen einer Vereinsmeisterschaft machen, is das natürlich nur für Mitglieder umsonst. Andere müssen dann Startgeld zahlen.
Außerdem kann man, wenn die Kasse voll ist, auch mal Trikots zur Hälfte aus der Vereinskasse bezahlen, usw.
Natürlich Alles nur für echte Mitglieder.


----------



## njoerd (6. Februar 2012)

Ich finde auch, das jetzt nicht jeder der meint Geld sparen zu mÃ¼ssen, hier 5â¬ als Jahresbeitrag eintrÃ¤gt. Sparen an der falschen Stelle...


----------



## Neartheabyss (6. Februar 2012)

desweiteren bin ich der meinung das die trailhunter ein leben lang vom beitrag befreit sind  denn die haben schon tausende von stunden im deister gebaut und besitzen so zusagen schon eigentum auf den trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (6. Februar 2012)

Heute kam unser Familienzuwachs. Bei dem Wetter lasse ich Ihn aber im Keller 
Habe aber vielleicht noch einen prominenten Starter für ein Enduro oder DH Rennen gefunden der Jasper die Stirn bietet wenn er Zeit hat.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2012)

Daniel?


----------



## Paskull (6. Februar 2012)

Daniel ist schnell aber den kenne ich ja schon lange  Ne heute kennen gelernt. André heißt er.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Februar 2012)

Ai ai ai...


----------



## taifun (6. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir können für morgen gerne tauschen...


Da hättest dir heute aber was abgefroren beim Trailer umladen


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Da hättest dir heute aber was abgefroren beim Trailer umladen



Hier ist es auch kalt, Heute morgen um 08:30 Uhr am Werbemittellager -14 Grad Celsius.


----------



## taifun (6. Februar 2012)

Holst Sachen für Bremen?


----------



## ohneworte (6. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Holst Sachen für Bremen?



Mein Werbemittellager hier bei mir! Bremen ist ja auch noch ein paar Tage hin.

Bist Du für Bremen eingeteilt?


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Februar 2012)

@Paskull
Kleindienst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt nicht.Essen liegt wohl an


----------



## MasterAss (7. Februar 2012)

Wie ist denn das wenn mit beim Bau helfen möchte? An wen wende ich mich, nachdem ich meinen Mitgliedsantrag abgeschickt habe?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (7. Februar 2012)

Die Antwort täte mich auch interessieren..


----------



## Paskull (7. Februar 2012)

An Bob den Baumeister  der Liest mit und wird sich melden denke ich.


----------



## taifun (7. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> An Bob den Baumeister  der Liest mit und wird sich melden denke ich.


----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2012)

Wir haben einen gewählten Streckenwart der sich um diese Dinge kümmert und für seinen Bautrupp der 2 neuen Strecken  noch immer Verstärkung sucht. Schick mal Evel Knievel eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (7. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute
eben hat der Postbote bei mir geklingelt und die ersten 8 Beitrittserklärungen abgegeben. 
Super Resonanz, weiter so


----------



## Bergamounter (7. Februar 2012)

@schappi

korrigiere... es müssen 9 sein in einem Brief sind 2 Anträge hehe


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Februar 2012)

Keine Panik!
Der Pachtvertrag ist ja noch nicht unterschrieben, und solange müssen wir noch warten.
Denke, so in etwa 4 Wochen könnte es losgehen. Im Moment is eh Alles knochenhart!

Zeiten und Orte zum Basteln werde ich dann natürlich hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Keine Panik!
> Der Pachtvertrag ist ja noch nicht unterschrieben, und solange müssen wir noch warten.
> Denke, so in etwa 4 Wochen könnte es losgehen. Im Moment is eh Alles knochenhart!
> 
> Zeiten und Orte zum Basteln werde ich dann natürlich hier veröffentlichen.



Wir sind dann gleich dabei!!


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2012)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> @schappi
> 
> korrigiere... es müssen 9 sein in einem Brief sind 2 Anträge hehe



Das habe ich wohl gesehen, Robert und Sandra .....
Ich habe auch schon eine Beitrittserklärung aus Uetze, aus Bad Iburg, aus Hannover , Springe, Bredenbeck und von einem Profibiker
Ich fiebere heute schon wieder dem Postboten entgegen, um zu sehen wieviele Beitrittserklärungen er heute wohl bringt.


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wir sind dann gleich dabei!!


Tweety gerne, 
aber erstmal Mitglied werden
(wg Versicherungsschutz wenn euch ein Stein auf den Fuss fällt) 
*und Evel ist der Bestimmer!!*


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute
Der Briefträger war wieder da und hat einen Stapel Beitrittserklärungen gebracht.
sogar aus Löhne in Westfalen und von einer Anna aus Osnabrück.

Weiter so Leute


----------



## wichtigisimwald (8. Februar 2012)

ich werte das mal als "Eingangsbestätigung"


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Februar 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2012)

Du hast vor lauter Aufregung ganz vergessen die 2. Seite mit der Bankverbindung  auszufüllen.
Die musst du noch nachsenden, aber wir nehmen dich trotzdem erstmal auf, Kommst ja aus dem befreundeten Ausland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (8. Februar 2012)

Die kann er doch hier kurz posten..


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Du hast vor lauter Aufregung ganz vergessen die 2. Seite mit der Bankverbindung  auszufüllen.
> Die musst du noch nachsenden, aber wir nehmen dich trotzdem erstmal auf, Kommst ja aus dem befreundeten Ausland



Komm, damit die hier auch was zu lachen haben!

Dreh mal das Blatt um Schappi


----------



## exto (8. Februar 2012)

Wann krieg ich endlich meinen Mitgliedsausweis, Vereinswimpel, das deisterfreun.de Briefpapier, die Ehrenbürgerurkunde von Wennigsen, meinen Interviewtermin mit Jessie Welmer und die ganzen Sponsorengelder?

Das dauert mir alles n bissl lange


----------



## schappi (8. Februar 2012)

Erstmal muss deine Beitrittserklärung bei uns eingehen
dann wird dir das Begrüßungspaket für nicht Niedersachsen zugehen:
Der Text und die Noten des Niedersachsenliedes
ein Bild von Herbert Schmalstieg
Eine Flasche Herri
Ein Lütje Lagen Set (inklusive Lätzchen)
Eine topografische Karte des Deisters
Ein Abdruck des Niedersächsischen Wald Gesetzs
ein Deisterfreun.de Aufkleber
Ach ja Und ein Passierschein für den Grenzübertritt


----------



## dieFluse (8. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Ein Lütje Lagen Set (inklusive Lätzchen)


Hierbei aber bitte die extra Anleitung für´s Richtige Halten der Gläser nicht vergessen


----------



## Karthoum (8. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute!
Ich kenn mich bisher im Deister noch nicht wirklich aus, war nur auf dem Farnweg und dem Ü30.
Am Sonntag ist doch um 12 Uhr am Waldkater immer so eine Art Treffpunkt, oder?
Würde mich gerne mal ein paar Leuten anschließen, um nicht alleine rumzugurken und ein paar neue Trails kennen zu lernen...


----------



## wichtigisimwald (8. Februar 2012)

Für Sonntag, 12:15 würd ich mich auch schonmal anmelden!

Ob Waldkater oder Sportplatz würd ich mal den Deister-Guide Homer entscheiden lassen


----------



## dieFluse (9. Februar 2012)

@Homer Steht dein Angebot für die Pedalen noch? Hebst du sie für mich auf bis zur nächsten Tour?


----------



## Hitzi (9. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Erstmal muss deine Beitrittserklärung bei uns eingehen
> dann wird dir das Begrüßungspaket für nicht Niedersachsen zugehen:
> Der Text und die Noten des Niedersachsenliedes
> ein Bild von Herbert Schmalstieg
> ...





Ich habe heute schon eine Querlinie auf dem Maschsee gezogen..... herrlich...... Raus auf den See!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Tweety gerne,
> aber erstmal Mitglied werden
> (wg Versicherungsschutz wenn euch ein Stein auf den Fuss fällt)
> *und Evel ist der Bestimmer!!*



Habt ihr schon was zum Unterschreiben( Vertrag) fertig?


----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2012)

Tweety,
auf unserer Homepage ist der Aufnahmeantrag als download verfügbar
Einfach am Bildschirm ausfüllen und ausdrucken, oder herunterladen und ausfüllen, dann ab in die Post und schon bist du Mitglied.
Hier der Link:
http://www.deisterfreun.de/Download.398.0.html


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Tweety,
> auf unserer Homepage ist der Aufnahmeantrag als download verfügbar
> Einfach am Bildschirm ausfüllen und ausdrucken, oder herunterladen und ausfüllen, dann ab in die Post und schon bist du Mitglied.
> Hier der Link:
> http://www.deisterfreun.de/Download.398.0.html



Alles klar, Gebe das meinen Leuten weiter! 
Und dann geht es los


----------



## matzinski (9. Februar 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute schon eine Querlinie auf dem Maschsee gezogen..... herrlich...... Raus auf den See!



raus auf den See, jawoll ...aber mit Schlittschuhen. Das kommende Wochenende wird wohl im Zeichen des Alternativsports stehen. Dafür lass' ich sogar die Frühschicht ausfallen - wann sonst kann man schon mal Eishockey spielen


----------



## Madeba (9. Februar 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute schon eine Querlinie auf dem Maschsee gezogen..... herrlich...... Raus auf den See!



nicht gerade der Maschsee, dafür aber im Wald und (fast) für mich alleine


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dafür lass' ich sogar die Frühschicht ausfallen - wann sonst kann man schon mal Eishockey spielen


darf man kommendes Wochenende nur Sonntag Vormittag Schlittschuh laufen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (9. Februar 2012)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> darf man kommendes Wochenende nur Sonntag Vormittag Schlittschuh laufen ....


Nein, aber auch, und wer weiß, wann's wieder geht  

Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Gründe dafür dass ich die Frühschicht ausfallen lasse  ... entweder ist der Maschsee zugefroren oder die "Chefin" hat mal was dagegen. Biken kann man das ganze Jahr, auf's Eis nur alle 3 bis vier Jahre mal. Deshalb muss ich das ausnutzen.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Nein, aber auch, und wer weiß, wann's wieder geht
> 
> Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Gründe dafür dass ich die Frühschicht ausfallen lasse  ... entweder ist der Maschsee zugefroren oder die "Chefin" hat mal was dagegen. Biken kann man das ganze Jahr, auf's Eis nur alle 3 bis vier Jahre mal. Deshalb muss ich das ausnutzen.


na dann sehen wir uns ja auf dem Eis, wenn Du das ganze Wochenende da bist ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> ich werte das mal als "Eingangsbestätigung"


 
Kommst du jetzt aus OS oder aus H



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich auch


 
yo


----------



## Hitzi (9. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Nein, aber auch, und wer weiß, wann's wieder geht
> 
> Es gibt eigentlich nur 2 Gründe dafür dass ich die Frühschicht ausfallen lasse  ... entweder ist der Maschsee zugefroren oder die "Chefin" hat mal was dagegen. Biken kann man das ganze Jahr, auf's Eis nur alle 3 bis vier Jahre mal. Deshalb muss ich das ausnutzen.


Wohin verlegt denn die Frühschicht?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. Februar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kommst du jetzt aus OS oder aus H


 
aus H nahe dem B.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Februar 2012)

Wow, ein mysteriöser Holtenser Profibaiker? Oder Hohenbosteler oder...


----------



## matzinski (9. Februar 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wohin verlegt denn die Frühschicht?


Hemmingen, Freibadeteich Höhe Bünte


----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. Februar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wow, ein mysteriöser Holtenser Profibaiker? Oder Hohenbosteler oder...


 
ein ganz normaler Hannoveraner..


----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2012)

hallo Leute,
eben habe ich die Post reingeholt.
Neuer Rekord bei den Beitrittserklärungen.
Es werden von Tag zu Tag immer mehr
Jetzt ist auf die Beitrittserklärung des Herrn W. aus Bad O. angekommen.
ich werde sofort das Begrüßungspaket zusammenstellen.
Ein Deisterfreund aus Hannover spendet zusätzlich zu seinem Beitrag noch einmal 40 Euronen jährlich
Nur der Brief von meiner Lieblingsbikerin ist noch immer nicht angekommen
Aber dafür 2 aus Bad Münder, und eine aus Hildesheim, und viele aus Basche und Hannover.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Februar 2012)

na, dann hier schon mal Axel's Wimpel ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (9. Februar 2012)

Der ist natürlich sehr schön, keine Frage...

... aber hatten wir hier nich mal ne Collection verschiedener Modelle?

Ich erinnere mich dunkel an ein Modell mit 2 Wimpel unterschiedlicher Größen, verbunden mit einer neckischen Kordel. Oder hab ich da was falsch in Erinnerung?


----------



## Paskull (9. Februar 2012)

Welche Rahmengröße braucht die Frau Fluse?


----------



## dieFluse (9. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße braucht die Frau Fluse?


Frau Fluse ist nur 163 cm klein und braucht einen "S"er 
Sie fährt aber am Samstag ein Bike angucken/ausprobieren, was sie reserviert hat. Hast du ein unschlagbares Angebot?


----------



## Paskull (9. Februar 2012)

Hat Sie sich ein Trek Scrath in S reserviert?
Hatte da eine Idee da ich ja ein Schnäppchen gemacht habe gerade wollte ich mal schauen ob es da evtl. noch mehr Schnäppchen gibt.

Ok wohl nicht da das bike bei München steht das ich meine


----------



## dieFluse (9. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Hat Sie sich ein Trek Scrath in S reserviert?
> Hatte da eine Idee da ich ja ein Schnäppchen gemacht habe gerade wollte ich mal schauen ob es da evtl. noch mehr Schnäppchen gibt.
> 
> Ok wohl nicht da das bike bei München steht das ich meine


Meint er das Gelbe im Anzeigenmarkt?  Nein. Nicolai Nonius.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> @Homer Steht dein Angebot für die Pedalen noch? Hebst du sie für mich auf bis zur nächsten Tour?



Natürlich. Sonntag? Dann können wir die gleich montieren. Ich würde gern im Westen fahren. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. Februar 2012)

Also Treffen am Sportplatz? 12:20h?


----------



## Scott-y (9. Februar 2012)

Für´s WE ...das Steinhuder Meer ist auch schon seit letzter Woche begehbar(befahrbar).

Noch was in eigener Sache: Mein Aufnahmeantrag verzögert sich noch, denn mein Drucker verweigert z.Z. den Dienst.


----------



## exto (9. Februar 2012)

Frau Fluse, warum nicht mal einen Trend setzen, und mal was "ganz Anderes" in den Wald bringen?

Exklusivität garantiert: Ein Traum in Stahl !!!. Wenn ich aktuell auf Fuliies stehen würde, hätte ich schon eins bestellt!!!

Übrigens: Wenn's irgendwie aufgrund des Wetters langweilig wird, gibt's hier was zu lesen:

Deister Trailrakete "exto-style" 

Tut mir leid, Steffen und Sören. Es MUSS sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (9. Februar 2012)

Hauptsache anders als alle anderen! 
Prices start at just £1,350 for the Fox Float RL equipped frame. Da wird das mit 1800 fürs ganze Rad knapp.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Februar 2012)

hat wer lust von donnerstag nacht 17/02 - montag abend 20/02 mit nach saalbach-hinterglemm zu kommen ?

hab nen doppelzimmer bei meinen bekannten und ein bett wär noch frei


----------



## Torben. (9. Februar 2012)

alter wie krass ist das denn 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTvcv6HQZoU&feature=player_embedded"]Hamsterley  -  rope between trees!!      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## r0ckZ0r (10. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> alter wie krass ist das denn
> 
> Hamsterley  -  rope between trees!!      - YouTube


----------



## 1Tintin (10. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn der Betriebsname im Antrag?


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2012)

Das ist für Sponsoren, die als Fördermitglieder auftreten. Zum Beispiel "Gaststätte Annaturm"
Evel, da musst du am Wochenende mit einer Beitrittserklärung vorbei, damit der Klaus unterschreibt, dann bekommt er auch eine DF Aufkleber an seine Tür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2012)

Zu dem Thema Beitrittserklärung und Spenden und Fördermitgliedschaft habe ich diverse PN mit fragen bekommen. Daher hier noch einmal einige Erklärungen:
Alles was nötig ist um Mitglied zu werden oder zu Spenden findet ihr auf der Home Page der deisterfreun.de
www.deisterfreun.de
Da ist ein Button Downloads für Beitrittserklärung und Satzungen http://www.deisterfreun.de/Download.398.0.html
ein weiterer Button Spendenkonto führt euch zu unsrer Bankverbindung. http://www.deisterfreun.de/Spendenkonto.399.0.html  Name und Adresse mit angeben, damit wir eine Spendenbescheinigung ausstellen können

Fördermitgliedschaft: 
Gedacht für
 a. Mitglieder die zusätzlich zu ihrem Beitrag noch einen erhöhten Beitrag spenden wollen (haben schon einige gemacht) einfach zusätzlich ankreuzen und eine Betrag einsetzen
b. Freunde und Ehepartner die uns was gutes tuen wóllen
c. Sponsoren, die uns unterstützen wollen daher auch das Feld Firmenname

Gruß
Schappi
P.S. Freue mich heute schon wieder auf den Postboten (obwohl der immer mehr stöhnt ob der vielen Briefe)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Also Treffen am Sportplatz? 12:20h?



jau, oder auch gerne um 11.20


----------



## 1Tintin (10. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> P.S. Freue mich heute schon wieder auf den Postboten (obwohl der immer mehr stöhnt ob der vielen Briefe)



Habs per PDF an [email protected] gesendet, hoffe das ist so okay!


----------



## stefan1981 (10. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> alter wie krass ist das denn
> 
> Hamsterley - rope between trees!! - YouTube


 

Das ist ja mal ne richtig üble nummer


----------



## njoerd (10. Februar 2012)

der hat noch Glück gehabt. Da kann so einiges mehr passieren...


----------



## stefan1981 (10. Februar 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> der hat noch Glück gehabt. Da kann so einiges mehr passieren...


 
das auf jeden fall!!!


----------



## morcom (10. Februar 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19014/h hier was für die kalten Tage zu Unterhaltung! Das Video haben wir gestern gefilmt.

Gruß Morce


----------



## wichtigisimwald (10. Februar 2012)

cooles Video!

Macht schon wieder Bock aufs Wochenende! 

Waren die Spurrinnen gefroren oder Schneematsch?


----------



## Paskull (10. Februar 2012)

Wie macht ihr das alle das euch nicht die Finger abfrieren. Auch sonst sieht das nicht nach warmer Verpackung aus.


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2012)

hallo Leute,
habe gerade die Post reingeholt.
wieder ein ganzer Stapel Aufnahmeanträge.
Hier mal ein Bild von einem Briefumschlag, über den ich mich besonders gefreut habe,
Mit persönlichem Gruß:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (10. Februar 2012)

Ohhh, der Barbie sieht aber gut fahrbar aus.

War das Matsch oder Hartgefroren?


----------



## Torben. (10. Februar 2012)

schönes video


----------



## morcom (10. Februar 2012)

es war richtig hart gefroren und die spurrillen waren auch richtig fest aber hat schon irgentwie gepasst, ich hatte auch extra schlammreifen drauf.  unser hände sind nicht zu kalt geworden, da wir einweghandschuhe unter den normalen bikehandschuhen drunter hatten


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes Video, aber Schlammreifen nach 3 Wochen Dauerfrost???

Übrigens, wer auf den neuen Trails mit Schlammreifen fährt, wird zu 20 Stunden Frondienst verdonnert.


----------



## morcom (10. Februar 2012)

da schnee lag hatte ich zumindestens gedacht, dass es schon gut ist ein offereneres profil zu fahren daher war ein swampthing schon nicht schlecht . Was sollten das den für Trails sein bei den Schlammreifen etwas kaputt machen würden ... versteh ich nicht ganz , wäre nett wenn du näher erklären könntest.

Gruß Morce


----------



## Bergamounter (10. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Video, aber Schlammreifen nach 3 Wochen Dauerfrost???
> 
> Übrigens, wer auf den neuen Trails mit Schlammreifen fährt, wird zu 20 Stunden Frondienst verdonnert.




...na super, da fährt man die neuen Trails mit den neuen Muddys ein und hat gleich die Trailcops am Hacken, aber mir solls recht sein um so eher sind sie fertig hehe


----------



## Torben. (11. Februar 2012)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> ...na super, da fährt man die neuen Trails mit den neuen Muddys ein und hat gleich die Trailcops am Hacken, aber mir solls recht sein um so eher sind sie fertig hehe



muddys sind keine schlamreifen


----------



## Bergamounter (11. Februar 2012)

Nein, aber man kann sie dafür hernehmen.... Hab aber selber gemerkt das sie für den harten Boden zu weich sind

Wie auch immer "The Trailcop is watching you"


----------



## Bergamounter (11. Februar 2012)

Wer ist den heute ab Basche Sportplatz unterwegs?

Wollte mal mit meinem AM rüberkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2012)

So komisch das auch klingt: Auf dem hartgefrorenen Boden sind CC Race Reifen ala Rocket Ron und Racing Ralle die beste Wahl.
Weil:
a. die Mischungen bei den niedrigen Temperaturen nicht einfrieren wie die super soft compounds ala 42a
b. Das Profil viel Gummi auf den Boden bringt, niedrige und damit steife Profilklötze hat.
Bei dem Betonboden braucht man keine hohen Klötze, die sowieso nicht in denBoden dringen sondern viel Gummi auf dem Boden.


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2012)

Der Briefträger war gerade da
die erste magische Marke bei der Mitgliederzahl ist übersprungen.
Aber es sind erst 3 Frauen dabei.
Wir wollen doch kein Club alter Männer werden
Also Mädels überwindet euch und werdet Mitglied


----------



## exto (11. Februar 2012)

Für sowas hab' ich 2.4er Ralles. Hab ich grad im Wald ausgeführt. War schei$$dreckspisskalt, aber schöööön


----------



## ssiemund (11. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Briefträger war gerade da
> die erste magische Marke bei der Mitgliederzahl ist übersprungen.


... und die wäre  veröffentlichst du mal irgendwann 'ne Statistik (also nicht wegen der Mädels  ) 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Torben. (11. Februar 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... und die wäre  veröffentlichst du mal irgendwann 'ne Statistik (also nicht wegen der Mädels  )
> Gruß
> Stephan




50 in einer woche


----------



## ssiemund (11. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> 50 in einer woche


 whow, tolle Zahl 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamounter (11. Februar 2012)

Bin heute on Rakete unterwegs gewesen, ließ sich sehr gut fahren. Neues Stück auch sehr gut 

Geilheit des Tages-> 2tes mal hoch Kreuzung Forstweg oberes Drittel unterhalb von Schutzhütte-> FÖRSTER schwer bewaffnet mit Signalfarbe unterwegs Richtung Mittelstück, weiter hoch gefahren und zu 2 runter ins Mittelstück rein beim durchfahren ein freundliches hallo Herr Förster und  er.... Moin Jungs, Die Begegnung der besonderen Art.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2012)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> Bin heute on Rakete unterwegs gewesen, ließ sich sehr gut fahren. Neues Stück auch sehr gut
> 
> Geilheit des Tages-> 2tes mal hoch Kreuzung Forstweg oberes Drittel unterhalb von Schutzhütte-> FÖRSTER schwer bewaffnet mit Signalfarbe unterwegs Richtung Mittelstück, weiter hoch gefahren und zu 2 runter ins Mittelstück rein beim durchfahren ein freundliches hallo Herr Förster und  er.... Moin Jungs, Die Begegnung der besonderen Art.



Entspannt geht halt alles besser!


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... und die wäre  veröffentlichst du mal irgendwann 'ne Statistik (also nicht wegen der Mädels  )
> Gruß
> Stephan


Aus Dateschutzgründen darf ich dir die Handy Nr, der Mädels nicht geben.
Du kannst dich aber hier gerne mit ihnen zum Biken verabreden


----------



## schappi (11. Februar 2012)

Mensch, da fällt mir ein, wenn wir so viele werden, brauchen wir auch ein Clubhaus möglichst stilvoll und an unseren Trails, was haltet ihr von soetwas?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Februar 2012)

Ich war heute auch draußen. Nur 2h, aber mit Fotodings.
MK 2.2 mit Chillizeuch hat Grip wie Sau.
Da geht sogar das CC-Hardtail auf dem Barbiegrab, dass übrigens nahezu frei ist.
Auf dem Trail liegen Stöckchen, die nur im Winter eine Meldung wert sind.

Verein: Die Anerkennung für das bisher geleistete (dies gilt besonders den Wühlmäusen) ist riesig.

Torbens Zahl stimmt. Und es geht weiter. Nur Mädchen fehlen noch


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Februar 2012)

sind heute den kloweg und den römer runter und ich muss sagen, es hat schon fast mehr spass gemacht als im trockenen...


----------



## zoomie (11. Februar 2012)

*......Nur Mädchen fehlen noch *......



Roudy - *MÄNNER aber auch*


----------



## Muellbeutel (11. Februar 2012)

So trocken wie jetzt ists sogar im Sommer oft nicht 

Ü30 ging heute auch wunderbar...  
Lohnt jetzt auch nichtmehr für mich die Minions drauf zu machen, in 2Wochen ist sowieso wieder alles matschig ...


----------



## matzinski (11. Februar 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> *......Nur Mädchen fehlen noch *......
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy - *MÄNNER aber auch*


das war weder nett noch niedlich - die Signatur stimmt. Lasst uns die Mädels wieder rausschmeissen


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (11. Februar 2012)

Morgen Frühschicht? 8:30 BB?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (11. Februar 2012)

No


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Also Treffen am Sportplatz? 12:20h?



Also. Ich bin morgen  schon um 11:20 am spochtplatz Basche. Die DH Factory ist auch dabei. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan64 (11. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> No



Yes


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Februar 2012)

@morcom
Natürliche Trails sind mit Schlammreifen kein Problem, aber wenn der Boden richtig matschig ist und man Trails mit Sprüngen fährt, macht man da ordentliche Rinnen rein.
Anlieger werden davon auch nicht besser.
Deswegen lieber normale Reifen und bissel mehr rutschen. Da haben die Trailbauer im Frühjahr weniger Arbeit mit Reparaturen.

Grüße!


----------



## zoomie (11. Februar 2012)

Matze...wer soll sich das denn trauen?! Ich bin schlimm, Sandra noch viel mehr (sehr sympathisch) und den Rest lernen wir an


----------



## wichtigisimwald (11. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Also. Ich bin morgen  schon um 11:20 am spochtplatz Basche




Alles klar, bin dabei!


----------



## matzinski (11. Februar 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Matze...wer soll sich das denn trauen?! Ich bin schlimm, Sandra noch viel mehr (sehr sympathisch) und den Rest lernen wir an


Dann müsst ihr beim Stammtisch aber immer am Zickentisch sitzen


----------



## gloshabigur (11. Februar 2012)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht? 8:30 BB?



Ja, dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Februar 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> *......Nur Mädchen fehlen noch *......
> 
> 
> 
> Roudy - *MÄNNER aber auch*



jaja, nur jungs + Rentner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (11. Februar 2012)

Ich kann morgen nicht  Das ist zu früh! Und wenn die Kleine abgeholt wird, wird´s fast schon wieder dunkel...
Aber: Fluse hat jetzt ihr neues Bike und dazu gleich noch einen Fullfacehelm  Hab es probegefahren und schon nach den ersten Metern: TOP! Super mit klargekommen. Nicolai Nonius, zwischen 13 und 14 kg 
Passt auch gut ins Auto und so hoffe ich, dass bald April wird, dass ich endlich an nem Kurs im Bikepark teilnehmen kann.

Zickentisch ist super - aber ich bin mir sicher, dass da der ein oder andere Mann garantiert auch landen wird


----------



## Hitzi (11. Februar 2012)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht? 8:30 BB?



No.... habe Kinderdienst und bin ab 09 Uhr aufm Maschsee


----------



## Madeba (11. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Für sowas hab' ich 2.4er Ralles. Hab ich grad im Wald ausgeführt. War schei$$dreckspisskalt, aber schöööön



Eure Hügel sind eindeutig zu niedrig... 

bei uns geht' s eigentlich nur mit groben Stiefeln oder Spikes...

aber is' trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen ?) geil


----------



## zoomie (12. Februar 2012)

..die Fluse ist mir auch sehr sympathisch..   Glückwunsch zum neuen bike!

Zickentisch find ich auch supi!!! Alle meine Lieben beieinander..zieht euch warm an


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Februar 2012)

Jetzt hat's mich erwischt. Ich liege mit ner fetten Erkältung im Bett und werde da auch bleiben, damit ich fit bin, wenn nächste Woche mein neues Bike da ist. 
@ wichtigimwald: ich schreibe Mike kurz an, damit er auf dich wartet. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Februar 2012)

Dann mal gute und schnelle Genesung!

Ich bin dann einfach um 11:20 am Spochtplatz und hoffe jemanden zu finden.

Weiterhin hoffe ich, dass ich nicht an die Kilometerfresser gerate


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G0NZ0 (12. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Dann mal gute und schnelle Genesung!
> 
> Ich bin dann einfach um 11:20 am Spochtplatz und hoffe jemanden zu finden.
> 
> Weiterhin hoffe ich, dass ich nicht an die Kilometerfresser gerate




Kannst Dich an mich hängen 

@ Homer, ich bin auch schon auf Dein neues Bike gespannt. Gabel gegen Geld müssen wir auch noch tauschen


----------



## Bergamounter (12. Februar 2012)

Keine Sorge ich bin auch da und die DH Fraktion steht zwar auf KM schredden allerdings wie ich runterwärts!


----------



## Bergamounter (12. Februar 2012)

@Homer-> Gute Besserung auch von mir, demnächst also mit neuem Bike schön


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Februar 2012)

Ah, Gonzo ist auch da, sehr guuuuuut!


----------



## Paskull (12. Februar 2012)

Besser dich Homer 
Familienzuwachs? Schon wieder? Haste nicht erst das Norco DH erstanden? Was wird es denn?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Februar 2012)

Grüße vom Oko! Noch schnell, bevor hier wieder sonnige La Palma Bilder auftauchen


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2012)

Samy.
wenn du mal keine Lust zum Biken hast, was studierst du denn zwischendurch?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> ...wenn du mal keine Lust zum Biken hast...


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Februar 2012)

Spochtplatz heißt der im Fuchsbachtal?

Stehe in Kirchdorf und bin wohl falsch


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Februar 2012)

Lost!

Wo muss ich hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Februar 2012)

Nach Barsinghausen selbst. Zur Freilichtbühne zum Wald hoch.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Februar 2012)

Danke!

Parkplatz gefunden..wo muss ich hoch fahren?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Besser dich Homer
> Familienzuwachs? Schon wieder? Haste nicht erst das Norco DH erstanden? Was wird es denn?



Das norco DH wurde vom Finanzamt abgewunken. Außerdem bin ich viel zu klapprig um das den Berg hochzutreten. Das neue kommt als Rahmen und hört auf den Namen Fanes. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Paskull (12. Februar 2012)

Das klingt gut! Fanes soll sich gut fahren habe ich gehört. Damit wirst du dann den Berg hoch rasen!?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Februar 2012)

Puh, das war ein zäher Beginn heute.

Erst im dritten Anlauf den richtigen Spochtplatz gefunden, natürlich kein Biker weit und breit.

Erstmal ne halbe Stunde die falsche Strecke nach oben geackert. Dann runter zum Auto, wo zum Glück gerade die DH Jungs runter kamen.

So hab ich dank den Jungs die Rakete heute doch noch gefunden!


----------



## schappi (12. Februar 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> ..die Fluse ist mir auch sehr sympathisch..   Glückwunsch zum neuen bike!
> 
> Zickentisch find ich auch supi!!! Alle meine Lieben beieinander..zieht euch warm an



Wenn ihr Mädels so weiter macht, müssen wir noch einen Männerbeauftragten wählen, der unsre Rechte vertritt


----------



## HangLoose (12. Februar 2012)

Sehr nette Homage an unseren Sport!

Vielen Dank für den super Beitrag!

Radsport im Deister - eine filmische Inszenierung Teil 1 - YouTube
Radsport im Deister - eine filmische Inszenierung Teil 2 - YouTube

Nice Weekend!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. Februar 2012)

da waren doch wieder die Stöckchenleger unterwegs ...


----------



## stefan64 (12. Februar 2012)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> da waren doch wieder die Stöckchenleger unterwegs ...



Und weiter unten ging es auch noch weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (12. Februar 2012)

Ist jemand morgen Vormittag unterwegs?
Mein Bruder und ich wollen den Westen rocken!

@stefan64
Wie sah den der Einstieg einen weiter unten aus?


----------



## taxifolia (12. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Puh, ....
> 
> Erstmal ne halbe Stunde die falsche Strecke nach oben geackert. Dann runter zum Auto, wo zum Glück gerade die DH Jungs runter kamen.



Hat meine Beschreibung nicht getaugt ?

taxi


----------



## stefan64 (12. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist jemand morgen Vormittag unterwegs?
> Mein Bruder und ich wollen den Westen rocken!
> 
> @stefan64
> Wie sah den der Einstieg einen weiter unten aus?



Die Einstiege weiter unten zum Barbie und zum Mögebier sind genauso zugelegt.

Man kann sich aber vorbeimogeln.


----------



## tweetygogo (12. Februar 2012)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> da waren doch wieder die Stöckchenleger unterwegs ...



Das ist doch nur eine spende von denen, das wir wieder was neues Bauen sollen


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Februar 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Hat meine Beschreibung nicht getaugt ?
> 
> taxi



Die Beschreibung war bestimmt gut, ich bin aber zu früh links gefahren und war demnach nach 30 min. oben aber komplett falsch 

Kommt davon wenn man immer das Navi nutzt, dann macht das Gehirn schlapp..


----------



## exto (12. Februar 2012)

"Vorbeimogeln" ist so ein unschönes Wort 

Eine neue Line einfahren hört sich viel besser an. Dass die Bauernkrieger aber auch nicht merken, dass sie sich mit der Hydra lieber arrangieren sollten 

Das ganze kommt mir ein bisschen so vor, wie Hein Blöd, der mit den Händen versucht, das Leck zuzuhalten, nachdem Käptn Blaubär das Riff gerammt hat. Vielleicht sollten wir den armen Waldsoldaten beim nächsten Mal mit heißem Grog zur Seite stehen, wenn sie sich für uns abarbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (12. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> "Vorbeimogeln" ist so ein unschönes Wort
> 
> Eine neue Line einfahren hört sich viel besser an. Dass die Bauernkrieger aber auch nicht merken, dass sie sich mit der Hydra lieber arrangieren sollten
> 
> Das ganze kommt mir ein bisschen so vor, wie Hein Blöd, der mit den Händen versucht, das Leck zuzuhalten, nachdem Käptn Blaubär das Riff gerammt hat. Vielleicht sollten wir den armen Waldsoldaten beim nächsten Mal mit heißem Grog zur Seite stehen, wenn sie sich für uns abarbeiten


----------



## Hitzi (12. Februar 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur eine spende von denen, das wir wieder was neues Bauen sollen



Nur eine Woche zwischen den Fotos....


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Februar 2012)

Jetzt merkt man doch wie teuer Mountainbiken ist.

Aber wenn ein neues Rad vor den Augen steht, vergisst man das wieder.

Jetzt steht das Pitch vor meinen Augen, allerdings mit Platten Reifen !!

Habe keine Pumpe für Sclaverand Ventile   egal Bike ist trotzdem schön


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. Februar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Und weiter unten ging es auch noch weiter.



Die von Zuständigen beauftragten Harvesterfahrer interessiert es eben einen feuchten, ob wir da fahren oder in China...(Ihr wisst)
Die legen fluggs 3 Stöcker hin, versperren was und haben etwas länger Mittag. Alles handliches Zeug, dass wir so nicht selbst schleppen müssen.

*Was zum Thema:*
_Ein alter Araber lebt seit mehr als 40 Jahren in Chicago. Er würde gerne  in seinem Garten Kartoffeln pflanzen, aber er ist allein, alt und  schwach. Deshalb schreibt er eine E-Mail an seinen Sohn, der in Paris  studiert.

"Lieber Ahmed, ich bin sehr traurig weil ich in meinem  Garten keine Kartoffeln pflanzen kann. Ich bin sicher, wenn du hier  wärst, könntest Du mir helfen und den Garten umgraben. Dein Vater."

Prompt erhält der alte Mann eine E-Mail: 

"Lieber  Vater, bitte rühre auf keinen Fall irgendetwas im Garten an. Dort habe  ich nämlich 'die Sache' versteckt. Dein Sohn Ahmed."

Keine sechs  Stunden später umstellen die US Army, die Marines, das FBI und die CIA  das Haus des alten Mannes. Sie nehmen den Garten Scholle für Scholle  auseinander, suchen jeden Millimeter ab, finden aber nichts. Enttäuscht  ziehen sie wieder ab.

Am selben Tag erhält der alte Mann wieder eine E-Mail von seinem Sohn:

"Lieber  Vater, ich nehme an, dass der Garten jetzt komplett umgegraben ist und  du Kartoffeln pflanzen kannst. Mehr konnte ich nicht für dich tun. In  Liebe, Ahmed" _


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ist jemand morgen Vormittag unterwegs?
> Mein Bruder und ich wollen den Westen rocken!
> 
> @stefan64
> Wie sah den der Einstieg einen weiter unten aus?





Wollt Ihr heute/Montag fahren? Wann ab wo?


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2012)

Waldkater, so ab 10. 
Mal schauen wie wir durch kommen. 
Wir reisen ja vo etwas weiter an. 

Gib mal Handy per Pn. 
Dann kann ich dir passend bescheid geben.


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Februar 2012)

Ich muss nochmal meine Aussage hier revidieren. 

Treffen ca. 10 Uhr am Pass. 
Und wir wollen doch Osten fahren


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2012)

Hallo Liebe "Stille Mitleser"
in den letzten 24std hatten wir über 1000 in Worten eintausend Seitenbesuche.

Was mich jetzt interessieren würde:
Liebe Stille Mitleser, könnt ihr bitte mal eure Meinung sagen, was diesen Thread für euch so interessant macht, das es zu 1000 Seitenbesuchen komm?

Ich finde das immer wieder faszinierend, wieviele Leute sich offensichtlich für das Biken im Deister interessieren.

Bitte postet doch mal eure Meinungen zum diesem Thread
Danke für euer Interesse
sagt Schappi


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Februar 2012)

Krass 
Seit 2006: 830.000 Aufrufe + 24.000 Beiträge
Das sind knapp 400 Aufrufe am Tag.
1.000 täglich sind eine Hausnummer


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe "Stille Mitleser"
> in den letzten 24std hatten wir über 1000 in Worten eintausend Seitenbesuche.
> 
> Was mich jetzt interessieren würde:
> ...


 
ich packs mal auf die neu8e seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (13. Februar 2012)

Wir Biken im Deister, das macht das Topik so interessant! Ich spreche da natürlich nur für mich, schaue aber regelmässig rein um eventuell Informationen und Neuigkeiten zu bekommen!"


----------



## ssiemund (13. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Liebe Stille Mitleser, könnt ihr bitte mal eure Meinung sagen, was diesen Thread für euch so interessant macht, das es zu 1000 Seitenbesuchen komm?...


Hallo Schappi
also bei so einem wichtigen Event wie einer Vereinsgründung bzw. Mitgliederakquisition ist es doch normal das dann viel schauen was da so passiert in dem "Revier" wo sie unterwegs sind. Das war zumindest der Grund warum ich die letzten Tage öfters hier geschaut habe, denn mit den vielen Treffabsprachen und den geheimen Namen der Abfahrten kann ich eh nichts anfangen und als nicht "Downhiller" stört mich das auch nicht.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## stefan'70 (13. Februar 2012)

moin leute,
ich lese hier auf der seite ..., na ja man will ja auf dem laufendem bleiben was hier bei uns im deister los ist !!!


----------



## wolfk (13. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich finde das immer wieder faszinierend, wieviele Leute sich offensichtlich für das Biken im Deister interessieren.
> 
> Bitte postet doch mal eure Meinungen zum diesem Thread
> Danke für euer Interesse
> sagt Schappi



Bei mir ist es in erster Linie das Interesse am "Projekt Legalisierung der Deistertails". Neuigkeiten hierzu erfährt man hier früher als auf Deisterfreun.de.

Daneben der Deister als Revier in der Nähe von Hameln, obwohl ich (noch) nicht da war.

Außerdem finde das "Geheimhalten" der Trails verbunden mit "Wir suchen uns die Leute aus, die hier (mit uns) fahren dürfen aus"
immer wieder vergnüglich.


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2012)

Interessant, die ersten Rückmeldungen, Leute macht weiter:

Hallo Liebe "Stille Mitleser"
in den letzten 24std hatten wir über 1000 in Worten eintausend Seitenbesuche.

Was mich jetzt interessieren würde:
Liebe Stille Mitleser, könnt ihr bitte mal eure Meinung sagen, was diesen Thread für euch so interessant macht, das es zu 1000 Seitenbesuchen komm?
Nochmal auf die neue Seite bring:

Ich finde das immer wieder faszinierend, wieviele Leute sich offensichtlich für das Biken im Deister interessieren.

Bitte postet doch mal eure Meinungen zum diesem Thread
Danke für euer Interesse
sagt Schappi


----------



## Torben. (13. Februar 2012)

Wo kann man denn sehn wie oft die Seite gelesen wird?

Ich lese hier mit weil ich teil vom Deister Trailnetzwerk bin ;-) außerdem ist es immer wieder lustig was hier manchmal abgeht und mit Infos wird man auch versorgt!


----------



## Xeleux (13. Februar 2012)

ich les hier des öfteren mal mit, weil ...
... ich auch mal in den Deister will , aber im Moment ist es mir nur zu kalt.
Bin vor ca. 2 Wochen mal ne Runde mit exto im Wiehen unterwegs gewesen & seitdem warte ich nur auf besseres Wetter 
Im übrigen, klasse Thread hier ... bin schon gespannt auf Eure Trails


----------



## stefan1981 (13. Februar 2012)

für mich persönlich ist das forum wegen der neuigkeiten in sachen trails interessant


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Wo kann man denn sehn wie oft die Seite gelesen wird?



Wenn du hier hingehst:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=85
Siehst du alle Threads von Norddeutschland  auch Biken im Deister, ganz rechts hast du 2 Spalten mit Zählwerken 
1.  Antworten: Anzahl Beiträge
2. Hits: das ist die Anzahl der Seitenbesuche
wenn du dir jetzt einfach mal Morgens den Zählerstand aufschreibst (Heute um 9:00 Uhr hatten wir 260.250 jetzt um 13:00 Uhr haben wir 260.632 macht 382 hits in 4 Stunden. So manche Pornoseite würde sich darüber ein loch n den Bauch freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fredpat (13. Februar 2012)

Ich lese hier still mit, weil ich ab und zu im Deister unterwegs bin und mitkriegen möchte, was da so los ist. Ich hatte auch schonmal E-Mail-Kontakt mit einem der Deisterfreunde (über eure Homepage), weil ich nichts machen möchte, um die Situation zwischen Bikern und Forstamt zu verschlimmern.


----------



## bastis (13. Februar 2012)

Ey stefan du pennis  alles fit?


----------



## Koch_MC (13. Februar 2012)

Moin, ich fahre ja eigentlich meistens im Süntel herum. Deister ist mir persönlich schlicht und ergreifend zu voll. Jedenfalls am Wochenende und der Mega Downhiller bin ich eh nicht. Im Moment gehts aber, weil die meisten Schönwetterbiker ihr Rad im Keller stehen lassen und die Fußgänger auch nicht so zahlreich vertreten sind.  

Von daher ist für mich der Thread gut geeignet, um mich über das "Deisterrevier" auf dem laufenden zu halten und zu erfahren, welche Trials zur Zeit gut befahrbar sind.


----------



## 1Tintin (13. Februar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Ey stefan du pennis  alles fit?



Das heißt, "Tennis"  meinest du doch wohl, und hast dich nur verschrieben. (Aber so macht der Satz auch keinen Sinn).


----------



## bastis (13. Februar 2012)

Dann hätte ich doch Tennis geschrieben 


1Tintin schrieb:


> Das heißt, "Tennis"  meinest du doch wohl, und hast dich nur verschrieben. (Aber so macht der Satz auch keinen Sinn).


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

Moin,

Ich fahre auch ab und an durch den Deister und den einen oder anderen Beteiligten kenne ich auch persönlich. Somit bleibt man immer auf dem neuesten Stand!

Grüße 
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (13. Februar 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> ... weil die meisten Schönwetterbiker...


Das klingt so abfällig, ich finde Schönwetterbiker gut, hab am Sonntagmorgen den Deister wieder fast für mich alleine gehabt, außer Kammweg, aber den kann man ja meiden 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Koch_MC (13. Februar 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Das klingt so abfällig, ich finde Schönwetterbiker gut, hab am Sonntagmorgen den Deister wieder fast für mich alleine gehabt, außer Kammweg, aber den kann man ja meiden
> Gruß
> Stephan



Du bist aber nicht zufällig der Stephan, der mit mir gegen frühen Nachmittig den Ü30 runtergebrezelt ist, oder?


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2012)

So ich habe jetzt mal nach dem Zählwerk geschaut. das wird immer zur vollen Stunde aktualisiert
um 13.00 Uhr hatten wir 260.632 Hits um 14:00 Uhr 260.753 macht 121 Hits in einer Stunde.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Februar 2012)

ich gucke alleine 50 mal die Stunde rein, um zu gucken wie viel Hits wir haben


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2012)

Gibts im Augenblick nichts zu pinseln??


----------



## ssiemund (13. Februar 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht zufällig der Stephan, der mit mir gegen frühen Nachmittig den Ü30 runtergebrezelt ist, oder?


 nö, weiß noch nichtmal wo der ist und such auch eher einen Ü50 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## taifun (13. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> So ich habe jetzt mal nach dem Zählwerk geschaut. das wird immer zur vollen Stunde aktualisiert
> um 13.00 Uhr hatten wir 260.632 Hits um 14:00 Uhr 260.753 macht 121 Hits in einer Stunde.



Du hast im Moment wohl viel Zeit..... das zu zählen

oder hast du schon alle Anträge sortiert


----------



## Tshikey (13. Februar 2012)

hallo,

lese hier auch (nur) still mit, da

ich nicht aus der gegend bin, mich aber die entwicklung bei der legalisierung von trails und ebenso eure vereinsgründung 
mit durchführung, satzung, akzeptanz von mtb-lern selbst u. allen weiteren beteiligten sehr interessiert.

über kurz oder lang muss sich bundesweit, gerade rechtlich gesehen, einiges ändern. das befahren mit dem rad muss dem 
betretungsrecht gleichgestellt werden und auch diese mehr als lächerliche 2-meter-regelungen müssen endlich fallen! 
formulierungen wie "geeignete wege" stammen schließlich aus einer zeit, als es noch gar keine mountainbikes gab.... (!)

ihr und andere stellt hier noch eine vorreiterrolle dar, die für weitere entwicklungen als beispiele dienen können 
und sicher auch werden!

weiter so u. immer offene trails,
tshikey


----------



## Hobb (13. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> *Hallo Leute;*
> *es ist jetzt soweit:*
> *Der Aufnahmeantrag steht zum Download auf der HP bereithttp://www.deisterfreun.de/uploads/media/deisterfreun.de_aufnahmeantrag.pdf*
> Bitte treten schnell ein, damit wir genügend Beiträge haben umd Mit dem Projekt "Legale Freeridestrecken" im Deister beginnen zu können.
> ...


 
Die Geister die ich rief ...

... und nun wundert er sich. 

Viele Grüße
Stiller Mitleser


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2012)

Von 09:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr 900 Hits
von 13:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr 521 Hits
Das wird ein neuer Rekordtag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (13. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Mitgliederzahl den Klickzahlen entsprechen würde .....


----------



## taifun (13. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Wenn die Mitgliederzahl den Klickzahlen entsprechen würde .....



Dann wüßten wir nicht wo hin mit allen....


----------



## chris2305 (13. Februar 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> Moin, ich fahre ja eigentlich meistens im Süntel herum. Deister ist mir persönlich schlicht und ergreifend zu voll. Jedenfalls am Wochenende und der Mega Downhiller bin ich eh nicht. Im Moment gehts aber, weil die meisten Schönwetterbiker ihr Rad im Keller stehen lassen und die Fußgänger auch nicht so zahlreich vertreten sind.
> 
> Von daher ist für mich der Thread gut geeignet, um mich über das "Deisterrevier" auf dem laufenden zu halten und zu erfahren, welche Trials zur Zeit gut befahrbar sind.



Nicht schlecht, aber so verpasst du so manche schöne Stelle im Deister

Und zum Downhillen kommt man schneller als einem lieb ist


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht, aber so verpasst du so manche schöne Stelle im Deister



Das ist doch das Schöne am Deister das alle auf ihre Kosten kommen!


----------



## chris2305 (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Schöne am Deister das alle auf ihre Kosten kommen!


.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> ??????



Trailsurfer, CCler, DH, usw.


----------



## kwark (13. Februar 2012)

Hej, ich bin auch einer dieser "Stillen Mitleser".

Bin bis jetzt immer alleine unterwegs, zz. BB und drumrum. 
Ein paarmal war ich auch schon im Deister und wenn es wieder ein bisschen wärmer wird würde ich auch gerne mal bei einer Tour mitkommen um Leute und Trails kennenlernen...


so long...


----------



## paul.lahner (13. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Interessant, die ersten Rückmeldungen, Leute macht weiter:
> 
> Hallo Liebe "Stille Mitleser"
> in den letzten 24std hatten wir über 1000 in Worten eintausend Seitenbesuche.
> ...






ich bin auch ein stiller leser.
stiller leser,weil auf die nicht üblichen verdächtigen wird hier sowieso kaum reagiert....
fahre auch  im deister und deswegen schau ich hier was es so neues gibt....
stöckchen auf den trails,zerstörung der trails etc

bin ja auch am überlegen ob ich in den verein eintrete...


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> bin ja auch am überlegen ob ich in den verein eintrete...



Damit bist Du nicht alleine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2012)

Dann gebt euch einen Stoss und werdet Mitglied.
Je mehr wir sind desto mehr können wir durchsetzen.
Die 2 Strecken sind ja nur der Anfang, das sollen noch deutlich mehr Strecken werden,aber dazu brauchen wir politische Überzeugungskraft.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann gebt euch einen Stoss und werdet Mitglied.
> Je mehr wir sind desto mehr können wir durchsetzen.
> Die 2 Strecken sind ja nur der Anfang, das sollen noch deutlich mehr Strecken werden,aber dazu brauchen wir politische Überzeugungskraft.



Spätestens wenn ihr bei Mitglied #221 angekommen seid bin ich derjenige der die Nummer 222 zieht! Versprochen insofern ich die Info dann von Euch bekomme!


----------



## major_tom (13. Februar 2012)

...gehöre auch zu den "Stillen Mitlesern"

na ja... halbwegs still. Wenn ich mal was auf dem Trail gefunden habe dann hab ich das hier gepostet und vor allem macht es ja auch Spaß hier zu lesen. Außerdem bin ich immer bestens informiert was den Deister so "bewegt".

...mit der Vereinsmeierei war ich bisher immer sehr skeptisch...


----------



## 1Tintin (13. Februar 2012)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> bin ja auch am überlegen ob ich in den verein eintrete...



Fishtown, is willkommen!!

Habe letztes WE gesehen das da ne Strecke im Speckbüttler Park gebaut ist. 
Macht Ihr im Sommer mal einen "Lake Jump" oder "Hafenkanten Jump"?

Das wär doch mal was..

Bis denne


----------



## ssiemund (13. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> ...Die 2 Strecken sind ja nur der Anfang, das sollen noch deutlich mehr Strecken werden,aber dazu brauchen wir politische Überzeugungskraft.


Hallo Schappi
geht es eigentlich bei den diskutierten Strecken nur um wirkliche DH-Strecken oder sind die diversen Trails auch Streitthema 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn ihr bei Mitglied #221 angekommen seid bin ich derjenige der die Nummer 222 zieht! Versprochen insofern ich die Info dann von Euch bekomme!



Dann leg das Formular schonmal bereit.



ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi
> geht es eigentlich bei den diskutierten Strecken nur um wirkliche DH-Strecken oder sind die diversen Trails auch Streitthema
> Gruß
> Stephan



Gestritten wird um alles, was nicht Hauptweg ist. Leider!
Wirkliche Downhillstrecken wird es so nicht geben, das ist nicht das Ziel. Es geht um Trails, die mit gesunder Einschätzung auch mit dem Hardtail zu machen sind, für alle.
Downhillgemoshe gehört in den Bikepark. Die Trails werden gemeinsame Flow-Erlebnisse, denen es aber an spannenden Details nicht fehlen wird . Jeder der sein Rad im Deister bewegen kann, hat die Möglichkeit sich in der Gruppe weiter zu entwickeln.
Chris2305 hat es erwähnt. Das eine Jahr noch nach Trainingsplan gelebt, Cabon-Feile und richtig schnell. das andere Jahr schon in Rüstung nach Saalbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Februar 2012)

in saalbach aber mit 160 mm federweg und nicht mit der cc-feile 

die trails sind alle so gebaut, dass sie wie roudy schon erwähnt hat, auch mit dem hardtail (ausser 29er , die sind im deister verboten ) locker zu fahren sind. 

das problem am deister ist nur, dass du unweigerlich beim fahren der trails nach mehr federweg verlangst. 

wir haben alle mal mit hardtails angefangen. 
mittlerweile sind wir fast alle bei 160mm und mehr .

der deister macht einfach mit fast jedem bike spaß 
(außnahmen siehe oben  )


----------



## Dease (13. Februar 2012)

Du hast die E-Bikes vergessen!


----------



## schappi (13. Februar 2012)

104 Hits/ Stunde als Mittelwert über 12 Stunden


----------



## ssiemund (13. Februar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Gestritten wird um alles, was nicht Hauptweg ist. Leider!


 ohhh schade


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wirkliche Downhillstrecken wird es so nicht geben, das ist nicht das Ziel. Es geht um Trails, die mit gesunder Einschätzung auch mit dem Hardtail zu machen sind, für alle.
> Downhillgemoshe gehört in den Bikepark. Die Trails werden gemeinsame Flow-Erlebnisse, ....


mhhh dann sollte ich das mit dem neu definierten "Downhill" vielleicht doch nochmal überlegen 
Danke für die ausführliche Antwort
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## chris2305 (13. Februar 2012)

Es macht halt leider alles spaß... Wann ist eigentlich saalbach 2012


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> (ausser 29er , die sind im deister verboten )  )



Hast Du das denn auch schon richtig kontrolliert?


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dann leg das Formular schonmal bereit.



Ich halte die Zahl auch nicht für unrealistisch, sonst hätte ich die nicht genannt!


----------



## paul.lahner (13. Februar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ausser 29er , die sind im deister verboten )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Februar 2012)

Bin auch stiller Mitleser, war auch schon bei euch fahren und frag mich dann immer wieder wrum ich das nicht öfter tue. Ich gurk eh viel zum biken durch die Gegend und so wiet ist der Deister ansich nicht. Na, vielleicht klappts ja in de rneuen Saison mal das ein oder andere Mal öfters.
Und hier im Thread erfährt man halt immer was grad so los ist, wer wann wo fährt etc. Und es ist immer wieder interessant zu lesen wie gut die doch ziemlich große Deistergemeinschaft doch so miteinander auskommt.

Also, man sieht sich aufm Trail. Oder so.

Und schwups werd ich dank Abo jetzt  noch öfter hier rein klicken


----------



## taifun (13. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn ihr bei Mitglied #221 angekommen seid bin ich derjenige der die Nummer 222 zieht! Versprochen insofern ich die Info dann von Euch bekomme!



Jens, mein Trailer hat 222 also bist du quasi mit im Boot;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Jens, mein Trailer hat 222 also bist du quasi mit im Boot;-)



Moin Alex,

Das war von mir nicht als Scherz gedacht!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## stefan'70 (13. Februar 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht zufällig der Stephan, der mit mir gegen frühen Nachmittig den Ü30 runtergebrezelt ist, oder?



moin stefan , wir sind sonntag nachmittag zusammen gefahren !!


----------



## Skaot-23 (14. Februar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ... (ausser 29er , die sind im deister verboten ) locker zu fahren sind.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...





ich hab nen 29er 

p.s. auch stiller Mitleser.


----------



## exto (14. Februar 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> ich hab nen 29er
> 
> p.s. auch stiller Mitleser.



Lass dich nicht ärgern, ich auch 

Der Hoerminator wird sich auch noch überzeugen lassen


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Februar 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Es macht halt leider alles spaß... Wann ist eigentlich saalbach 2012


 

17/02 - 20/02
24/03 - 31-03

für´s biken finden wir auch noch nen termin


----------



## Hitzi (14. Februar 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich gurk eh viel zum biken durch die Gegend und so wiet ist der Deister ansich nicht.


Und in H ist es auch noch schöner


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Februar 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Und in H ist es auch noch schöner



*hust* Nene du wir müssens ja nu nich gleich übertreiben. Da ziehe ich dann Brauntown doch noch unserer lustigen Landesprovinzhauptstadt vor. Wär das hier nen Fussballforum müsste ich jetzt vermutlich das weite suchen


----------



## chris2305 (14. Februar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> 17/02 - 20/02
> 24/03 - 31-03
> 
> für´s biken finden wir auch noch nen termin



Aber in der selben Besetzung.....


----------



## Hitzi (14. Februar 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> *hust* Nene du wir müssens ja nu nich gleich übertreiben. Da ziehe ich dann Brauntown doch noch unserer lustigen Landesprovinzhauptstadt vor. Wär das hier nen Fussballforum müsste ich jetzt vermutlich das weite suchen


Simmt genau 

Wir sind aber auch im Deister und biken.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (14. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Alex,
> 
> Das war von mir nicht als Scherz gedacht!
> 
> ...



Ich habe es auch so gemeint.
. Du mußt nur Antrag abschicken und Dein Kontigent an Testrädern aufstocken und mitbringen


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Februar 2012)

Ich hab meine Meinung über 29er etwas geändert. Wahrscheinlich sind es doch ganz brauchbare Räder, FÜR LEUTE ÜBER 2,01 m!!!


----------



## exto (14. Februar 2012)

Wenn du ja nicht so winzig wärst, würd ich dir ja mal anbieten, mein 29er Trail-HT auszuprobieren, wenn's fertig ist 

Im Ernst: Das ganze Theoretisieren über wendig, oder nicht, weniger Rollwiederstand oder nicht, is mir ziemlich egal. Was einfach geil ist, ist die Geometrie. Endlich kann man auch mit 1,90 so auf'm Rad sitzen, wie ihr Zwerge. Mittendrin, statt obendrauf. 

Noch dazu haben die meisten diese schicke "englische" Geometrie: Laaaanges Oberrohr, kurzer Vorbau. Hatte ich zuerst am Blue Pig und schon da fand ich's prima.


----------



## AquaShock (14. Februar 2012)

Hey Hoe,
Ich wollte mal fragen, wie die Bodenverhältnisse denn grade im Deister sind. 
(Ich war lang nicht mehr da)


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Februar 2012)

Gestern war es erste Sahne.

Haben dort mit 3 Mann den Osten gerockt, Boden knallhart, Reifen mit fetten Grip, alles in allen ein feiner Trail Tag.


----------



## mason89 (14. Februar 2012)

Ich war gerade im Wald und bin übers barbie grab runter. Die baumstämme in den einstiegen sollten ja bekannt sein, aber mich hat es beinahe gelegt, weil ich zu spät gesehen habe, dass jemand bei dem sprung über den baumstamm den stamm rausgezogen hat und jetzt stattdessen dort ein größerer felsstein liegt, der nicht auf anhieb einsehbar ist und an dem man leicht mal mit dem vorderrad hängen bleiben kann. Um das Teil alleine aus dem Weg zu räumen, war er aber zu schwer. Deshalb passt dort auf, falls ihr da runter nagelt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (14. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gestern war es erste Sahne.
> 
> Haben dort mit 3 Mann den Osten gerockt, Boden knallhart, Reifen mit fetten Grip, alles in allen ein feiner Trail Tag.



Das unterschreib ich so! Feine Idee und fast noch bessere Umsetzung! 

Hat am Donnerstag wer Lust? Gerne auch im Westen


----------



## rc-car-keks (14. Februar 2012)

Ich gucke mir den Matsch morgen mal an, ist noch einer unterwegs?


----------



## dieFluse (14. Februar 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die trails sind alle so gebaut, dass sie wie roudy schon erwähnt hat, auch mit dem hardtail (ausser 29er , die sind im deister verboten ) locker zu fahren sind.
> 
> das problem am deister ist nur, dass du unweigerlich beim fahren der trails nach mehr federweg verlangst.
> 
> wir haben alle mal mit hardtails angefangen.


Jaha - die armen Handgelenke  Ich glaube die dürften mehr Federung als sehr erleichternd empfinden.

Ich find das ne Sauerrei was die da auf den Trails machen. Ohne Sinn und Verstand. Ich meine passieren kann viel aber nützen tut es nichts. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Paskull (14. Februar 2012)

Donnerstag klingt gut. Wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe werde ich den Familienzuwachs vielleicht auch mal ausführen.
Hoffe nur das ich Ihn den Berg hoch bekomme.


----------



## Madeba (15. Februar 2012)

.

.



> ...Ich find das ne Sauerrei was die da auf den Trails machen. Ohne Sinn und Verstand. Ich meine passieren kann viel aber nützen tut es nichts. *kopfschüttel*



das Zitat könnte auch von der "anderen" Seite kommen


----------



## ssiemund (15. Februar 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> das Zitat könnte auch von der "anderen" Seite kommen


wie wahr wie wahr. Ich muss auch des öfteren den Kopf schütteln wenn ich hier so manche Kommentare lese, die der Sache absolut nicht zuträglich sind wenn man doch mit der "anderen" Seite im Dialog sein möchte 
Stephan


----------



## MeisterH (15. Februar 2012)

Moin moin zusammen,

ich misch mich frecherweise mal ein, hab aber ne Frage, die nicht so ganz in die Diskussion passt. Sie nervt mich aber schon seit längerem: heißt es jetzt eigentlich Barbiegrab oder Babygrab?


----------



## Paskull (15. Februar 2012)

MeisterH schrieb:


> Moin moin zusammen,
> 
> ich misch mich frecherweise mal ein, hab aber ne Frage, die nicht so ganz in die Diskussion passt. Sie nervt mich aber schon seit längerem: heißt es jetzt eigentlich Barbiegrab oder Babygrab?



Barbie


----------



## bastis (15. Februar 2012)

war jemand gestern oder heute aufm Farn bzw. Mögebier unterwegs? habe gesehen das letztens die ein/aus Gänge zu gelegt waren.. Mich würde interessieren wie es heute aussieht?!

mfg bastis


----------



## MeisterH (15. Februar 2012)

@ Paskull: Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MeisterH (15. Februar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> war jemand gestern oder heute aufm Farn bzw. Mögebier unterwegs? habe gesehen das letztens die ein/aus Gänge zu gelegt waren.. Mich würde interessieren wie es heute aussieht?!
> 
> mfg bastis



Ich war am Montag Abend auf den unteren zwei Dritteln des Farnwegs, da war noch alles schön.


----------



## dieFluse (15. Februar 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> wie wahr wie wahr. Ich muss auch des öfteren den Kopf schütteln wenn ich hier so manche Kommentare lese, die der Sache absolut nicht zuträglich sind wenn man doch mit der "anderen" Seite im Dialog sein möchte
> Stephan


Nennst du so etwas einen Dialog?


----------



## bastis (15. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Nennst du so etwas einen Dialog?



Ey fluse, was hab ich gelesen du hast dir ein bike gekauft? herzlichen glückwunsch 




MeisterH schrieb:


> Ich war am Montag Abend auf den unteren zwei Dritteln des Farnwegs, da war noch alles schön.




ich danke dir


----------



## Paskull (15. Februar 2012)

Fluse es gibt ja noch gar keine fotografische Dokumentation deines Familienzuwachses.


----------



## lakekeman (15. Februar 2012)

Aber von dir ?


----------



## tweetygogo (15. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Fluse es gibt ja noch gar keine fotografische Dokumentation deines Familienzuwachses.



Kommt noch!!


----------



## Paskull (15. Februar 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Aber von dir ?



In meinem Album


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Februar 2012)

Na dann muss ich ja meinen Zuwachs auch mal zeigen.

Bin gestern Abend mit allem fertig geworden. Wochenende geht es los mit dem Pitch^^


----------



## lakekeman (15. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> In meinem Album



Hehe, dann mal ab in den Wald den Brummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (15. Februar 2012)

Was ist denn fürs WE so geplant?

Wird Sonntag der Frühling im Deister gefeiert?

Kleine Frühlingsgrillung am Sportplatz geplant?


----------



## Paskull (15. Februar 2012)

Ich brauche mal die Hilfe der Profis.
Gerade kam meine Oneal Hellrazer nur weiß ich nicht ob es passt. 
An den Armen sitzt sie gut nur in Brustbereich vielleicht ein wenig weit?
Liegt es an meiner Hühnerbrust oder ist die Jacke zu groß? Laut Oneal soll bei 186cm L passen.


----------



## stefan1981 (15. Februar 2012)

ich trage ne safety jacket von six six one in m. bei mir ist das aber auch so. an den armen und schultern sehr fest und im brustbereich ist noch platz. ist wohl normal würde ich sagen


----------



## Paskull (15. Februar 2012)

Fein dann bleibt sie mein 

Irgendwer wollte doch morgen Fahren!?
Wann und wo ist es geplant? Muss langsam mal wieder aufs Rad.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Februar 2012)

Ich hatte angedacht. Seriöse Schätzungen liegen bei etwa 14h Startzeit.

D.h. entweder Sportplatz oder Bantorfer Höhe...


----------



## exto (15. Februar 2012)

Um neben der allgemeinen - und durchaus verständlichen - Euphorie rund um Vereinsgründung, legale Trails, Freerideaktivitäten usw. mal wieder in Erinnerung zu rufen, dass dereinst auch die Vielfalt auf den Fahnen der deisterfreun.de geschrieben stand, mal ein kleiner Auszug aus der Startliste der Soloklasse der 24 Stunden von Duisburg 2012:

4195   WEIST, Mario    m   1967   Deisterfreund
4232   WERNER, Axel   m   1964   Singlespeed Racing OWL

... nur mal so als Anregung für spätere Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Was ist denn fürs WE so geplant?
> 
> Wird Sonntag der Frühling im Deister gefeiert?
> 
> Kleine Frühlingsgrillung am Sportplatz geplant?



Ich will auf jeden Fall Sonntag im Westen fahren. Vlt schon mit dem neuen velociped 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Paskull (15. Februar 2012)

Vormittags wäre ich dabei Homer so 10 oder 11 Uhr.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Um neben der allgemeinen - und durchaus verständlichen - Euphorie rund um Vereinsgründung, legale Trails, Freerideaktivitäten usw. mal wieder in Erinnerung zu rufen, dass dereinst auch die Vielfalt auf den Fahnen der deisterfreun.de geschrieben stand, mal ein kleiner Auszug aus der Startliste der Soloklasse der 24 Stunden von Duisburg 2012:
> 
> 4195   WEIST, Mario    m   1967   Deisterfreund
> 4232   WERNER, Axel   m   1964   Singlespeed Racing OWL
> ...


2013 bin ich wieder für ein 4-er zu haben
Vielleicht schaffe ich es dieses jahr zu Alfsee.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Vormittags wäre ich dabei Homer so 10 oder 11 Uhr.



Wenn das neue fertig ist stelle ich mir den Wecker. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Februar 2012)

wünsch euch viel spaß .
ich sammel mal ein paar pünktchen für den wp in saalbach . 
dort hat´s heute 40 cm feinsten powder gegeben


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Februar 2012)

@Paskull
Ich hab das Oneal auch. Mir passt XL wie angegossen bei 185cm. Musst vllt bissel mehr essen.


----------



## Skyjet (16. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Fein dann bleibt sie mein
> 
> Irgendwer wollte doch morgen Fahren!?
> Wann und wo ist es geplant? Muss langsam mal wieder aufs Rad.



Kulli...organisier aber ein Sauerstoffzelt auf dem "Gipfel". Ansonsten viel Spaß....den wEG zum Deister hats du aber noch im Kopf, oder. Ansonsten ruf mich an...


----------



## Paskull (16. Februar 2012)

Sauerstoffzelt ist eine gute Idee, dazu 2-3 Mädels die die Waden massieren und was ordentliches zum Essen damit wie bei Evel die Jacke bald passt.

Btw. heute 14:00 am Sportplatz bei Homer


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Februar 2012)

Wenn das Wetter am WE besser wird, ist ja fast wieder kurze Hose Mountainbiken angesagt^^

Da hat sich ja der Kauf der Thermohose echt gelohnt 
Nur ein mal benutzt und schwupps verschwindet die Hose wieder in den dunklen Ecken der Kleiderkammern....


----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2012)

Ich würde jetzt hier sofort Wetten abschliessen das der nächste Winter bestimmt kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Februar 2012)

Naja Winter wäre nicht so verkehrt.

Ich muss mir für diesen Frühling / Sommer eh noch neue Schuhe holen.
Winterschuhe im Sommer kommt nicht so gut ^^

Aber was ich bemerkenswert fand war der extrem gute Grip bei der Kälte


----------



## Meiwok (16. Februar 2012)

Hey, ich komm aus dieser Gegend und mache im Sommer wieder einen Alpencross. Hat jemand Interesse?  Mein Terminvorschlag 25.7.-1.8. Das sind nicht die üblichen Start und Zieltage, also kein Gedränge auf den Trails.
http://www.repage1.de/member/meiwok
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Februar 2012)

och Alpcross..das wäre mal was. Aber wenn ich so lese 82km Strecke, 64km Strecke. Hallelujah, meine Beine werden es mir danken^^


----------



## dieFluse (16. Februar 2012)

@bastis Dankeschön  Ich bin froh, dass die Suche ein Ende hat. Irgendwann ist entweder alles das Beste oder alles doof 



Paskull schrieb:


> Fluse es gibt ja noch gar keine fotografische Dokumentation deines Familienzuwachses.


Hm nein ich hab mich bisher noch nicht getraut  Ist ja auch selten jemand dabei.
Ansonsten hier schon mal:















 Ja mir fehlt immer noch eine "robuste", "dickere" Hose in "S" (Keine Tights)  - wenn also jemand zufällig noch eine hat die er nicht mehr braucht - dann bitte melden!


----------



## sundancer (16. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ja mir fehlt immer noch eine "robuste", "dickere" Hose in "S" (Keine Tights)  - wenn also jemand zufällig noch eine hat die er nicht mehr braucht - dann bitte melden!


Das Problem mit der Hose hatte meine Freundin auch. Sie hat sich jetzt die Platzangst Oryx in Gr. S geholt. Die Platzangsthosen werden oft bei ebay gebraucht zu relativ günstigen Kursen angeboten. Mit aehnlicher Größe waere evtl. die Oneal Apokalypse noch eine Option. Faellt ähnlich weit wie die Platzangst Hosen aus, hat nur keine Belueftungsreisverschluesse. Vorteil Bei beiden Hosen: durch die abnehmbaren Hosenbeine kann man sie auch im Sonner gut tragen.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Meiwok (16. Februar 2012)

Wir könnten das auch anders gestalten. Wichtig sind tolle Aussicht, schicke Trails, und ordentlich was zu essen und trinken abends. Also kein Rennen.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Skaot-23 (16. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Da hat sich ja der Kauf der Thermohose echt gelohnt
> Nur ein mal benutzt und schwupps verschwindet die Hose wieder in den dunklen Ecken der Kleiderkammern....



Was für eine hast Du gekauft und bis wie kalt taugt die was?


----------



## Paskull (16. Februar 2012)

He Fluse, sieht gut aus Gratulation. Hose ist eine gute Idee zumindest bei dem aktuellen Wetter. 
Im Moment sind sie als lange Hosen auch relativ günstig zu bekommen. 
Wenn dann wie oben schon geschrieben die Beine abzippbar sind ist alles ok.

Vielleicht beantwortet das auch die Frage nach den Bodenverhältnissen  1x Rakete


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Februar 2012)

@Skaot:

Habe mir letztes Jahr diese Hose hier geholt:

http://www.outdoor-renner.de/Beklei...Ebergroessen/Deproc-Berghose-Devon-Pants.html

Taugen tut die durchaus. Ich bin mit der Hose bei etwa -5 - -10C gefahren. Dabei war mir an den Beinen sehr warm. Geschwitzt habe ich aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Februar 2012)

Eine Schwachstelle die mir aber bei der Kälte aufgefallen ist, dass ich keine Windstopperjacke anhatte.

Oben rum: fröstelich; unten rum: angenehm warm ^^


----------



## exto (16. Februar 2012)

Guckt euch mal hier um !

Die Klamotten sind in der Regel echt preisgünstig, durchaus biketauglich und im Deister schon zahlreich vertreten.


----------



## taifun (16. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal hier um !
> 
> Die Klamotten sind in der Regel echt preisgünstig, durchaus biketauglich und im Deister schon zahlreich vertreten.



Genau Auch für Outdoor Promotion geeignet


----------



## Skaot-23 (16. Februar 2012)

Wieviel Mitglieder haben jetzt eigentlich die Deisterfreun.de? 

Die Mitgliedsnummern werden doch nicht bei 0001 angefangen haben, oder?


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Februar 2012)

Da hier das eine oder andere Mal nach den Bodenverhältnissen gefragt wird: Ich mahne zur Vorsicht, wenns denn über null hat. Ich meine Matschiges auf Tiefgefrorenem: Nicht zu erkennen und spiegelglatt ohne Reaktionsmöglichkeit => weniger kann manchmal mehr sein.


----------



## Paskull (16. Februar 2012)

Haste noch eine Bodenprobe genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (16. Februar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Da hier das eine oder andere Mal nach den Bodenverhältnissen gefragt wird: Ich mahne zur Vorsicht, wenns denn über null hat. Ich meine Matschiges auf Tiefgefrorenem: Nicht zu erkennen und spiegelglatt ohne Reaktionsmöglichkeit => weniger kann manchmal mehr sein.



Warst du heute auch los?

Wieder eingeschlagen?


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Warst du heute auch los?
> 
> Wieder eingeschlagen?



War ja so angekündigt und was den Einschlag angeht, nicht wieder => diesmal mit Macht!




Paskull schrieb:


> Haste noch eine Bodenprobe genommen?



Yo, Brinellhärte zwischen 6 und 140.000, getestet mit der linken Hüfte 

Und jetzt bin ich Superbestfriend mitn Holzrücker, der gleich angerannt kam, woher auch immer


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> @bastis Dankeschön  Ich bin froh, dass die Suche ein Ende hat. Irgendwann ist entweder alles das Beste oder alles doof
> 
> 
> Hm nein ich hab mich bisher noch nicht getraut  Ist ja auch selten jemand dabei.
> Ansonsten hier schon mal:



Schönes Ding. Von Bulls zu Nicolai. Das nenn ich mal n Upgrade. 



Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Februar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> War ja so angekündigt und was den Einschlag angeht, nicht wieder => diesmal mit Macht!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber alles Heil geblieben gehe ich mal von aus?

Sei froh das der Boden nicht mehr komplett gefroren war


----------



## herkulars (17. Februar 2012)




----------



## Paskull (17. Februar 2012)

Siehst du wirklich so aus?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Februar 2012)

Year Baby Year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ein Karton ein Karton. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Februar 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Aber alles Heil geblieben gehe ich mal von aus?



Wenn ich mich mit der Erde einlasse, verändert die Erde nicht mich, ich verändere die Erde!



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sei froh das der Boden nicht mehr komplett gefroren war



Sagen wir so, wäre der Boden komplett gefroren gewesen, hätt ich mich wohl nich gemault und die glatte Glibscheschicht war nich aus d3o - leider


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Februar 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Wieviel Mitglieder haben jetzt eigentlich die Deisterfreun.de?
> 
> Die Mitgliedsnummern werden doch nicht bei 0001 angefangen haben, oder?


Wer weiß - wer weiß. Welche Nummer hast du denn.

Alle, die bis ca. Mittwoch Ihre Anmeldung in die Post gesteckt haben, sollten bis morgen die Bestätigung erhalten.
Leider hatte ich nicht genug Aufkleber.
Bei einigen war ich sicher, dass die bereits welche besitzen.
Falls Ihr keinen bekommen habt schreib mir an info (at) deisterfreun.de

Die letzten 3 Tage habe ich mich mit Banking gefoltert. Im Büro mache ich sowas jeden Tag und habe da auch die Software und Schnittstellen programmiert.
Aber wenn es ds Geld von freunden ist, wirds kribbelig.
Schaut die nächsten tage mal, ob auf eurem Konto alles so ist wie Ihr es erwartet.

Danke
Euer Sparschwein

FAQ: Statistiken gibt es höchstens mal in der IG. Aber auch dort nur wenn etwas Tolles passiert.
Listen mit Namen wird es NIE geben!
Die Verknüpfung von Forums-Nik und Mitglied wird es NIE geben.


----------



## herkulars (17. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Siehst du wirklich so aus?



Meinst Du etwa, ich würde Bilder von Fremden aus dem Internet hier einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Softie (17. Februar 2012)

Ist heute jemand am Grab-/Farnweg unterwegs?


----------



## Paskull (17. Februar 2012)

Stimmt Bilder von Fremden geht garnicht 

GZ Homer viel Spass damit in der Matschepampe.


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute
Heute war der erste Tag, an dem der Postbote keine Aufnahmeanträge gebracht hat.
Was ist los
Nach dem furiosen Start in der ersten Woche kommt jetzt die Flaute?

Ich vermisse noch ein paar prominente Deisterfreunde.
Setzt euch doch bitte  am Wochenende hin und füllt den Aufnahmeantrag aus und schickt ihn ab.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## dieFluse (17. Februar 2012)

Danke 

Es ist matschig - überall matschig. Hab mir eine Hose O´Neal Element Pant bestellt. Anstatt 89 Euro nur 47 Euro (Danke auch für den Tipp). Hoffentlich passt die auch.


----------



## G0NZ0 (17. Februar 2012)

@ Lars

Ich wußte schon immer, dass Du ein Nerd bist 

@ Homer

Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs. Bist Du WE mit Nachwuch unterwegs?


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2012)

Homer,
Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike (neid)
Wie hast du das durch den Investitionsprüfungsausschuss bekommen???


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2012)

@die Fluse
Schickes Nicolai. Mit soe einem Topbike muss Frau natürlich auf Mitglied der Deisterfreunde sein.


----------



## Skaot-23 (17. Februar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer weiß - wer weiß. Welche Nummer hast du denn.



Gestern kam die Bestätigung, mit Aufklebern  Fehlt nur noch der Wimpel und der Trachtenhut 

Mitgliedsnummer hab ich 104irgendwas... das wär dann aber nen Verein, bei dem der Kuppelsaal für Sitzungen gemietet werden müsste


----------



## Softie (17. Februar 2012)

Wer zum Farnweg hoch will, sollte sich Schlittschuhe mitnehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (17. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Year Baby Year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann bau den Hobel mal schnell zusammen...aber wahrscheinlich zabbelt er bzw. es schon!


----------



## matzinski (17. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Homer,
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike (neid)
> Wie hast du das durch den Investitionsprüfungsausschuss bekommen???



Das hätt' ich auch gern gewusst  Meine Anträge werden immer abgelehnt


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2012)

Ja so sinnlose Investitionen wie Schuhe und Handtasche, die die welt nicht braucht gehen immer problemlos durch, aber so äußerst nützliche Investitionen wie FReeridebikes, Protektoren, neue Helme und Platzangstklamotten, werden äußerst kritisch vom Investitionsprüfungsausschuss auf Sinnhaftigkeit hinterfragt und sehr häufig abgelehnt


----------



## exto (17. Februar 2012)

Ich empfehle ein Autonomieabkommen in finanzieller Hinsicht. Klappt bei mir seit üner 10 Jahren. Der Investitionsprüfungsausschuss bin ICH ! 

Demokratie wird oft gnadenlos überbewertet!


----------



## Paskull (17. Februar 2012)

7Stunden schon und wir können das Fanes noch immer nicht in voller Pracht bewundern!?


----------



## Skaot-23 (17. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein Autonomieabkommen in finanzieller Hinsicht. Klappt bei mir seit üner 10 Jahren. Der Investitionsprüfungsausschuss bin ICH !
> 
> Demokratie wird oft gnadenlos überbewertet!



Ich versuchs immer mit betteln, schreien und auf den Boden werfen, dann wochenlang nerven. Irgendwann kommt der Satz "Mach doch was Du willst!", darauf beruf ich mich dann nach dem kauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (17. Februar 2012)

Ist ja wie im Fotoforum hier, da müssen sich die Herren auch immer Ihre Neukäufe erarbeiten


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich empfehle ein Autonomieabkommen in finanzieller Hinsicht. Klappt bei mir seit üner 10 Jahren. Der Investitionsprüfungsausschuss bin ICH !
> 
> Demokratie wird oft gnadenlos überbewertet!



100 % zustimmung


----------



## janisj (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hab da auch was neues








Investitionsprüfungsausschuss wurde gänzlich bestochen


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Siehst du wirklich so aus?



Würde er es sonst posten!?


----------



## dieFluse (17. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> J*a so sinnlose Investitionen wie Schuhe und Handtasche, die die welt nicht braucht* gehen immer problemlos durch, aber so äußerst nützliche Investitionen wie FReeridebikes, Protektoren, neue Helme und Platzangstklamotten, werden äußerst kritisch vom Investitionsprüfungsausschuss auf Sinnhaftigkeit hinterfragt und sehr häufig abgelehnt


Sinnlos? Also bitte  Immerhin müssen eure Frauen doch irgendwann auch mal stylisch auf nen Ausflug mitkommen oder nicht? Und wenn es nur bis zum Parkplatz oder nächstem Café ist


----------



## exto (17. Februar 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Ich versuchs immer mit betteln, schreien und auf den Boden werfen, dann wochenlang nerven. Irgendwann kommt der Satz "Mach doch was Du willst!", darauf beruf ich mich dann nach dem kauf



Das hab ich vor ungefähr 45 Jahren aufgegeben. Hatte irgendwie Bock, mich weiter zu entwickeln...


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Das hab ich vor ungefähr 45 Jahren aufgegeben. Hatte irgendwie Bock, mich weiter zu entwickeln...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Februar 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bunt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Februar 2012)

so.. fertich... morgen ist einstellen angesagt. Bilder gibts morgen


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Sinnlos? Also bitte  Immerhin müssen eure Frauen doch irgendwann auch mal stylisch auf nen Ausflug mitkommen oder nicht? Und wenn es nur bis zum Parkplatz oder nächstem Café ist



Dann wart mal unseren nächsten Stammtisch ab!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Insbesondere im Zusammenspiel mit der Bettwäsche sieht es ein bischen psychedelisch aus
Fährt aber bestimmt richtig gut und das ist wo's drauf ankommt, Für alles Andere gibts


----------



## javanse (17. Februar 2012)

sorry wenn ich hier so reinplatze...  ... aber ich find die farbkombi von dem oben gezeigten fahrrad ziehmlich geil! (bis auf dne braunen sattel, aber irgendwas is ja immer). warum immer ein oder 2 farbig?


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Februar 2012)

Geiles Rad, aber irgendwie tut mir immer das linke Auge weh, wenn der Lenker ins Bild kommt.


----------



## janisj (18. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Geiles Rad, aber irgendwie tut mir immer das linke Auge weh, wenn der Lenker ins Bild kommt.



Keine sorge, es ist noch ein rosa Vorbau geplant, dann tun deine beide augen weh


----------



## chris2305 (18. Februar 2012)

Sieht aus wie ein frauenrad......mit dem lenker


----------



## lakekeman (18. Februar 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was neues



 Yay neues Bike


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Februar 2012)

Cooles Bike. Da konnte ich gleich nochmal die Farben vom Monitor abgleichen.  
Hat noch jemand einen schnellspanner in 145mm Länge rumliegen?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2012)

Bike Infection?
wann kommen denn die Bilder???


----------



## adrianbiker (18. Februar 2012)

@ homer,
hab grad ein XT-Schnellspanner gefunden, 145mm kommen ca hin...
kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du den brauchen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (18. Februar 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch was neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Janis...also Epileptiker sollten nicht allzu lange auf das Bike schauen...sorry...das musste raus; ist ja auch NUR der Lenker, der farblich "etwas" hervorsticht.

Trotzdem freue ich mich schon mit dir und deinem Nachwuchs demnächst wieder ein paar Runden drehen zu können.


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2012)

Was haltet ihr von Rock Machine?


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von Rock Machine?


Geht das noch minimalistischer?
Was bezweckst du mit der Frage?
was willst du wirklich wissen?


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Geht das noch minimalistischer?
> Was bezweckst du mit der Frage?
> was willst du wirklich wissen?



mir geht es grundlegend darum meinungen zu der marke rock machine zu hören!

insbesondere liebäugle ich mit dem  Maelstrom! Ich hoffe hier auf ein paar positive, eventuell auch negative berichte zu der marke, und vieleicht sogar zu dem bike, im bereicht Freeride!

gruss basti


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Februar 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> @ homer,
> hab grad ein XT-Schnellspanner gefunden, 145mm kommen ca hin...
> kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn du den brauchen kannst



Sorry. Die Länge vom Spanner bis zum Ende der Stange müssen 170 oder besser 175 mm betragen. Hab bei BI schon einen bestellt. Aber wer will schon das ganze WE warten? 





Wenn deiner länger ist dann nehme ich den gern. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Februar 2012)

So hier das erste Bild vom neuen Wunderpferd. So sauber seht ihr das nie wieder. Der Lack ist weiß matt. Steffen hat's gerade in echt gesehn. 







Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (18. Februar 2012)

Auf diesem Wege noch ein paar nachträgliche Grüsse von der Insel.

Piraten Trail/Bucht





Roque de los Muchachos





Dunkler Märchen Wald





Wetter war jetzt nicht so toll. So das man ab 1900m meist in den Wolken war. Aber im Februar 5 Grad auf über 1800m, da wollen wir mal nicht zu laut klagen. 






Ansonsten war La Palma wie immer eine Reise wert. Auch wenn der Bikendeteil der Gruppe doch recht überschaubar war. Vieleicht sind beim nächsten mal ja mehr Nasen dabei.

An dieser Stelle dann auch noch mal ein Dankeschön an unsere Tapfere Shuttel Pilotin. Auch wenn sie hier vermuttlich eher nicht reinschaut.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Februar 2012)

Janis und Homer: Coole Räder!

@Phil: Geil geil, ich komme auch mal mit


----------



## lakekeman (18. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


>




Größer gings nicht, was ? 

Bin schon gespannt es mal im Einsatz zu sehen.


----------



## lakekeman (18. Februar 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Piraten Trail/Bucht



Cooler Trail


----------



## Phil81 (18. Februar 2012)

Ist jetzt nur der untere teil vom Parkplatz aus zur II Bucht. Der eigendliche Trail geht von weiter oben runter bis in die Bucht. Ist aber nicht so Fotogen.

Zumindest nicht wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.

Beim genauen hinsehen kann man die Steineinfassung des ersten Teils erkennen.





Landschaftlich und Fahrtechnisch ein echter Knaller. Auch wenn ich zum Durchfahren noch etwas üben muss 

Unten kann dann mit den Einheimischen gechillt werden


----------



## adrianbiker (18. Februar 2012)

@ homer
hab grad nachgemesse, komm vom Spanner bis zum Ende der Achse leider nur auf 130mm :/
Wenn aber trotzdem i.wer intresse an dem guten Stück hat, kann er sich melden, ich brauch den ned


----------



## Phil81 (18. Februar 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Größer gings nicht, was ?
> 
> Bin schon gespannt es mal im Einsatz zu sehen.



Dachte schon nur ich wär durch den Sehtest gefallen... Dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> mir geht es grundlegend darum meinungen zu der marke rock machine zu hören!
> 
> insbesondere liebäugle ich mit dem  Maelstrom! Ich hoffe hier auf ein paar positive, eventuell auch negative berichte zu der marke, und vieleicht sogar zu dem bike, im bereicht Freeride!
> 
> gruss basti



Ich kenne niemanden der ein Rock Machine Bike hat.
Hast du schon die Suchfunktion bemüht?


----------



## bastis (18. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich kenne niemanden der ein Rock Machine Bike hat.
> Hast du schon die Suchfunktion bemüht?



jup, alles was die sufu bringt habe ich schon durch!!!


----------



## schappi (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute
Heute war schon der 2. Tag, an dem der Postbote keine Aufnahmeanträge gebracht hat.
Was ist los
Nach dem furiosen Start in der ersten Woche kommt jetzt die Flaute?

Ich vermisse noch ein paar prominente Deisterfreunde.
Setzt euch doch bitte  am Wochenende hin und füllt den Aufnahmeantrag aus und schickt ihn ab.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (18. Februar 2012)

Wie sieht es mit morgen Vormittag aus wer hat Lust und Zeit?
Homer?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. Februar 2012)

Ich wär dabei, was ist geplant?


----------



## Paskull (18. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt noch nix Homer hatte es vorgeschlagen.
Ich wäre ja für 11 Uhr Waldkater oder Sportplatz.


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Februar 2012)

Wie sind den die Bodenverhältnisse?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. Februar 2012)

Weiß ja nicht wie es im Deister ist, der Benther ist gut durchgematscht!


----------



## Hagen3000 (18. Februar 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Auf diesem Wege noch ein paar nachträgliche Grüsse von der Insel.
> 
> Wetter war jetzt nicht so toll. So das man ab 1900m meist in den Wolken war. Aber im Februar 5 Grad auf über 1800m, da wollen wir mal nicht zu laut klagen.



Naja, so schlimm war es ja nun auch wieder nicht mit dem Wetter  Ganz oben oder weiter unten war es ja schon fast das was man hier Sommer nennt 















Phil81 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle dann auch noch mal ein Dankeschön an unsere Tapfere  Shuttel Pilotin. Auch wenn sie hier vermuttlich eher nicht reinschaut.



Bereits ausgerichtet  Und ne virtuelle Gangsterfaust an dich auch vom Shuttle-Copiloten





So, und nun geht's ab in die Werkstatt. Da wartet meine neue Enduro/Touren-Möhre auf den Aufbau  Mal schauen, vielleicht kann ich es ja morgen schonmal einsauen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Februar 2012)

Sieht aus, als könnte man da Dualply Reifen gebrauchen.

Noch ein paar wenige Jahre, dann muss der Kurze auf uns warten...  

Was kommt da für ein Dämpfer rein?


----------



## Hagen3000 (18. Februar 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Sieht aus, als könnte man da Dualply Reifen gebrauchen.



Jau, La Palma ist auf jeden Fall Baron-Land  Der Reifen ist da unschlagbar, da waren Phil und ich uns einig. Hinten ein anderer 'gut eingefahrener' 2-Ply nach Wahl und dann passt das  Naja, mein hinteres Laufrad ist jetzt aber so oder so ein Fall für die Bikepark-Restetonne 




SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was kommt da für ein Dämpfer rein?



Erstmal der mitgelieferte RP23. Mal schauen was der so kann. Wenn der nicht so will wie ich, dann evtl. mal den Monarch Plus testen...


----------



## stefan64 (18. Februar 2012)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (18. Februar 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Keine sorge, es ist noch ein rosa Vorbau geplant, dann tun deine beide augen weh



ich hoffe du meinst einen lila vorbau weil rosa wäre echt bitter


----------



## gloshabigur (18. Februar 2012)

Yup! 
08:30 und'n schneller Antritt zum Bhf Egestorf .... ?!


----------



## stefan'70 (18. Februar 2012)

habe heute eine Runde gedreht im Deiseter, war stellen weise vereist und die Strecken schmierig wie Seife !! Die Jungs waren heute auch wieder fleissig am Ü 30 Daumen hoch !!


----------



## Paskull (18. Februar 2012)

Ich bin morgen 11:00 Waldkater.
Würde mich über Begleitung freuen.


----------



## dieFluse (18. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> ich hoffe du meinst einen lila vorbau weil rosa wäre echt bitter


Aber pink wäre geil  Dann können wir Bikes tauschen *g*

Auf der Seite hier im Deister (Lüdersen) ist es stellenweise matschig und rutschig.
Morgen kann ich auch mal wieder nicht... aber nächste Woche. Dann meld ich mich noch mal in der Hoffnung mich bei irgend jemanden anklemmen zu dürfen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen 11:00 Waldkater.
> Würde mich über Begleitung freuen.



Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (18. Februar 2012)

@homer kommt mal zum ü30 :-D ich will mal das fanes begutachten ;-)


----------



## Torben. (18. Februar 2012)

und hier noch was interessantes 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02...burg-legalisiert-interview-rainer-schoenfeld/


----------



## matzinski (18. Februar 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?





gloshabigur schrieb:


> Yup!
> 08:30 und'n schneller Antritt zum Bhf Egestorf .... ?!


Bin dabei

Schätze die S-Bahn um 9:05 werden wir nicht schaffen. Aber wir könnten die Rakete anpeilen und uns dort oben am Einstieg treffen


----------



## gloshabigur (18. Februar 2012)

Deal!


----------



## kwark (18. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen 11:00 Waldkater.
> Würde mich über Begleitung freuen.



Da würde ich auch mitkommen, die S-Bahn kommt um 10:58 an, wäre kurz nach 11 da...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (18. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bin dabei


ich auch ...


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Bin dabei



Me too!


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. Februar 2012)

matsch, matsch und matsch...

Dafür aber ein cooler A-Team Bus am SpB


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. Februar 2012)

Alter Schwede bin ich platt. Der Matsch war so tief das ich immer dachte ich hätte nen Platten. Am Ende der Rakete war es wie im Wattenmeer. Das weiße Wunderpferd läuft schön in der Spur. Sowas kannte ich von dem alten Hobel bis jetzt noch nicht. Länge läuft eben, und sauber ist es auch wieder. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tom de la zett (19. Februar 2012)

Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Naja, so schlimm war es ja nun auch wieder nicht mit dem Wetter  Ganz oben oder weiter unten war es ja schon fast das was man hier Sommer nennt



ah! Meine Lieblingsinsel. Und im März gehts da wieder hin  Ok, mehr zum Erholen mit Frau und Kind, aber nen bischen wandern und biken wird dabei sein. Ist das die Abfahrt vom Roque zum Time?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. Februar 2012)

@Homer: Rischpekt, das ihr nochmal hoch seid!

Mir kam selbst die Rückfahrt zum Auto vor wie ein Aufstieg 

Seitdem hab ich sowas von lange Beine..


----------



## Phil81 (19. Februar 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ah! Meine Lieblingsinsel. Und im März gehts da wieder hin  Ok, mehr zum Erholen mit Frau und Kind, aber nen bischen wandern und biken wird dabei sein. Ist das die Abfahrt vom Roque zum Time?



jap ist die kante


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> @Homer: Rischpekt, das ihr nochmal hoch seid!
> 
> Mir kam selbst die Rückfahrt zum Auto vor wie ein Aufstieg
> 
> Seitdem hab ich sowas von lange Beine..



Warst du es, der Janis auf den Kopf gehauen hat?


----------



## DeisteRazer (19. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Alter Schwede bin ich platt. Der Matsch war so tief das ich immer dachte ich hätte nen Platten. Am Ende der Rakete war es wie im Wattenmeer. Das weiße Wunderpferd läuft schön in der Spur. Sowas kannte ich von dem alten Hobel bis jetzt noch nicht. Länge läuft eben, und sauber ist es auch wieder.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


 das nenn sich dann schlammsurfen


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. Februar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Warst du es, der Janis auf den Kopf gehauen hat?



Nö, wieso?


----------



## matzinski (19. Februar 2012)

Was ist mit Janis? Heute morgen sah' er noch ziemlich "unbeschädigt" aus. Jetzt nicht mehr?


----------



## BUNTETRUEMMER (19. Februar 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Warst du es, der Janis auf den Kopf gehauen hat?



Nö, das war die Kathrin


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Februar 2012)

Bitte bei dieser derzeitigen Megapampe den unteren Teil des Ü30 nicht fahren. Die Neubauten sind noch nicht fest gefahren und sind ruckzuck hinüber. Das braucht erst mal ne Woche Sonne.
Bei diesem Wetter ist es besser Trails ohne Sprünge zu fahren, da macht man nicht soviel kaputt.
Man könnte aber auch ne Runde Joggen oder Nordic Walking machen!


----------



## janisj (20. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Was ist mit Janis? Heute morgen sah' er noch ziemlich "unbeschädigt" aus. Jetzt nicht mehr?


Janis ist noch fein , dank Homer habe ich wieder mein Rad entdeckt (Gartenschlauch)!!! Mit so einem Buntfrischem Bike in so eine Sinnflutschlamm... boah...mindestens fährt der erste Sahne

btw. Homers Alutech hat rote Pedale  (und ich dachte das Rad war einfarbig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (20. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bitte bei dieser derzeitigen Megapampe den unteren Teil des Ü30 nicht fahren. Die Neubauten sind noch nicht fest gefahren und sind ruckzuck hinüber. Das braucht erst mal ne Woche Sonne.
> Bei diesem Wetter ist es besser Trails ohne Sprünge zu fahren, da macht man nicht soviel kaputt.
> Man könnte aber auch ne Runde Joggen oder Nordic Walking machen!


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Februar 2012)

@Evel

Also wenn ich mir den Zustand der Rakete teilweise angucke, denke ich eher das die Trails mehr als ein paar Sonnenwochen benötigen^^

dachte so an Monate...


----------



## schappi (20. Februar 2012)

Das Problem der Trails ist im Augenblick, das die oberflächliche Schicht schon getaut ist, während der Boden darunter noch gefroren ist, dadurch kann das Wasser an der Oberfläche nicht abfließen.

Bitte, Bitte haltet euch an Evels Ratschlag und befahrt die Trails im Augenblick nicht, ihr fahrt sie sonst alle kaputt. Insbesondere den Ü30!!
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## wichtigisimwald (20. Februar 2012)

So anstrengend wie der Ü30 gestern war, bin ich schonmal nicht gefährdet


----------



## Paskull (20. Februar 2012)

Aber ich wollte doch meine Dity Dan auf dem Ü-30 Testen


----------



## exto (20. Februar 2012)

Wie wär's - vor dem Hintergrund - nächsten Sonntag mit ner netten Wassersporteinheit?

Im moderaten Tempo vom Lande der Nordrhein-Vandalen entlang von Weser und Mittellandkanal bis zu ner nettel Lokalität am Fuße des Deisters.

Is gut für die Grundlagenausdauer und (wer möchte) den Alkoholpegel. Außerdem schont es die Trails.

Die Deutsche Bahn fährt halbstündlich von Hannover über Haste nach B.O.

Hagen, das war das liebevollst eingepackteste (geht das grammatikalisch so einigermaßen?) Päckchen, dass ich je bekommen habe! Willst du mich heiraten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (20. Februar 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Heute war schon der 2. Tag, an dem der Postbote keine Aufnahmeanträge gebracht hat.
> Was ist los
> Nach dem furiosen Start in der ersten Woche kommt jetzt die Flaute?
> ...



Ja,ja, ich habe verstanden, Antrag ist unterwegs, wollte nur warten, bis die Mitgliedsnummer 1111 dran ist- ist sie ?

taxi


----------



## Scott-y (20. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wie wär's - vor dem Hintergrund - nächsten Sonntag mit ner netten Wassersporteinheit?
> 
> Im moderaten Tempo vom Lande der Nordrhein-Vandalen entlang von Weser und Mittellandkanal bis zu ner nettel Lokalität am Fuße des Deisters.
> 
> ...



Bei jedem Wetter oder Windrichtung?


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Februar 2012)

Pflichtveranstaltung in Köln, bin damit raus für die Grundlagenausdauer.


----------



## exto (20. Februar 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Bei jedem Wetter oder Windrichtung?



Geht natürlich bei "falscher" Windrichtung auch andersrum...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> und hier noch was interessantes
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/02...burg-legalisiert-interview-rainer-schoenfeld/



Ich habe mich Donnerstag mit Rainer verabredet um mal lose zu telefonieren. Die sind einen Schritt weiter in Sachen BDR + Lizenz.


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wie wär's - vor dem Hintergrund - nächsten Sonntag mit ner netten Wassersporteinheit?
> 
> Im moderaten Tempo vom Lande der Nordrhein-Vandalen entlang von Weser und Mittellandkanal bis zu ner nettel Lokalität am Fuße des Deisters.
> 
> ...



da kommt die lust gerade wieder hoch  

nur leider bin ich in saalbach zum skifoarn


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Februar 2012)

Man soll es kaum glauben, aber es ist nach der Schlammschlacht doch wieder sauber geworden






Matt weiß ist echt gut zu pflegen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Scott-y (20. Februar 2012)

@Exto 
 Ich bin dabei, mir ist die Windrichtung und das Wetter nicht so wichtig. Hauptsache wir fahren in die selbe Richtung. Startzeit machen wir noch klar.


----------



## Paskull (20. Februar 2012)

Homer meines bitte auch so gründlich! Wann kommst du vorbei ?


----------



## morcom (21. Februar 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19219/h ein kleines Video vom Ü 30 Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hagen3000 (21. Februar 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19219/h ein kleines Video vom Ü 30 Trail


----------



## stefan64 (21. Februar 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19219/h ein kleines Video vom Ü 30 Trail



Hatte der Trailking nicht mal erwähnt, dass wir nicht mehr über den Wall fahren sollen


----------



## stefan1981 (21. Februar 2012)

ich denke das video ist vor der aussage entstanden


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Februar 2012)

Komisch...

also der Einstieg vom Video ist mir gar nicht geläufig.

Wenn das der Ü30 ist, dann bin ich definitiv an einer anderen Stelle reingefahren.


----------



## morcom (21. Februar 2012)

haha ich habe ein wenig getrickst  der einstieg ist vom römer  aber fällt kaum auf . Das Video ist im Herbst enstanden. Das mit dem Wall ist mir bekannt!

Gruß Morx


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Februar 2012)

* Römer hinzufüg *

noch ein Trail was ich "noch" nicht kenne...


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Februar 2012)

Ich dachte schon ich wäre bekloppt wo ich den Einstieg gesehen hatte


----------



## morcom (21. Februar 2012)

haHA wer weiß das schon


----------



## adrianbiker (21. Februar 2012)

Hey Leute,


 hab grad bei Bike-Infection ein Testbike für nächsten Samstag reserviert (Specialized Enduro Expert Evo)

 Jetzt ist die Sache nur die, dass Bike-Infection ja ganz im Nordwesten ist, ich aber bis jzt nur im Südosten unterwegs war. Hab natürlich eine Karte vom ganzen Deister (1:25000), allerdings sind da keine Trails verzeichnet :/ 
Jetzt meine Bitte: 
fährt i.jemand am Samstag in der Gegend und kann sich vorstelln zwei Jungs i.wo in der Nähe um ca. 10.30 aufzugabeln und zu nem guten Trail zu führen?  Gruß Adrian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (21. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wie wär's - vor dem Hintergrund - nächsten Sonntag mit ner netten Wassersporteinheit?...



ich will nix versprechen, aber wann würdest Du in B.O. starten wollen ? Ich hätte rd. 50km Anfahrt bis zum Weserknie, das braucht schon etwas Zeit - will ja nicht mitten in der Nacht starten



exto schrieb:


> Im moderaten Tempo vom Lande der Nordrhein-Vandalen entlang von Weser und Mittellandkanal bis zu ner netten Lokalität am Fuße des Deisters. ...


was heißt bei Dir z.Zt. "moderat" ?



exto schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Bahn fährt halbstündlich von Hannover über Haste nach B.O. ...


Mädchen !


----------



## Softie (21. Februar 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> hab grad bei Bike-Infection ein Testbike für nächsten Samstag reserviert (Specialized Enduro Expert Evo)



Hui, viel Spaß mit dem Rad!
Ich wüsste danach gern wie dein Eindruck war. Insbesondere ob man damit noch geschmeidig den Deister hochpaddeln kann


----------



## adrianbiker (21. Februar 2012)

> Hui, viel Spaß mit dem Rad!
> Ich wüsste danach gern wie dein Eindruck war. Insbesondere ob man damit noch geschmeidig den Deister hochpaddeln kann


Werde dir gerne berichten, es sei denn ich vergess es, dann einfach noch mal schnell erinnern 
Nur leider kann es sein, dass mein Testbericht nicht komplett objektiv sein wird, da ich noch nicht viel vergleichbares gefahren bin...
Es ist bei mir halt so, dass ich ein sehr gutes Angebot zum 2011er Enduro Expert bekommen hab, das Bike ist reserviert habe und jzt will ich mir nur nochmal einen kleinen Endruck verschaffen, der mich hoffentlich bestätigt^^
Hat sonst noch i.wer Erfahrungen mit dem Specialized Enduro und kann mir bissl was erzählen?

Gruß Adrian


----------



## Paskull (21. Februar 2012)

Gibt hier mindestens 2 Personen die es Fahren und von einer Person weiß ich das er sehr zufrieden ist.
Denke eines der wenigen Räder die ein Rad für fast alles bieten.


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Februar 2012)

Softie schrieb:


> Hui, viel Spaß mit dem Rad!
> Ich wüsste danach gern wie dein Eindruck war. Insbesondere ob man damit noch geschmeidig den Deister hochpaddeln kann



im deister kann mann alles berghoch fahren. hab hier mal von einem gehört der soll mit einem demo touren fahren


----------



## Surfjunk (21. Februar 2012)

Denn kenn ich übrigens auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Februar 2012)

60km - 8 Trails sollen es gewesen sein...
habe ich gehört..


----------



## DeisteRazer (21. Februar 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> 
> hab grad bei Bike-Infection ein Testbike für nächsten Samstag reserviert (Specialized Enduro Expert Evo)



Bis Samstag, Zettel hängt für dich am Bike!
Ich verspreche dir aber jetz schonmal deinen spaß .

....Ich denke wir kennen alle unseren Demo-Touri. Er hat ja aber auch die passende Zähnchenzahl.


----------



## chris2305 (21. Februar 2012)

Wird Zeit, dass das Wetter besser wird........


----------



## mh320i (21. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Bitte bei dieser derzeitigen Megapampe den unteren Teil des Ü30 nicht fahren. Die Neubauten sind noch nicht fest gefahren und sind ruckzuck hinüber. Das braucht erst mal ne Woche Sonne.
> Bei diesem Wetter ist es besser Trails ohne Sprünge zu fahren, da macht man nicht soviel kaputt.
> Man könnte aber auch ne Runde Joggen oder Nordic Walking machen!



Der Post sollte öfter zitiert werden!


----------



## DeisteRazer (21. Februar 2012)

Wie war, manche sind einfach zu heiß


----------



## Madeba (21. Februar 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass das Wetter besser wird........



Noch besser ?


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Februar 2012)

@adrianbiker
Vllt könnte ich Euch 10 Uhr bei BI abholen und Euch was nettes zeigen. Ich muß aber schon um 12:30 wieder zuhause sein, da ich noch malochen muß. Ich meld mich nochmal.
Habt ihr Angst vor steilen Trails?


----------



## adrianbiker (22. Februar 2012)

@Evel 
Das wär echt cool, nehmen dann ein Zug früher, dass wir auch genau um 10 da sind


> Habt ihr Angst vor steilen Trails?


Das eig. nicht, hab nur noch nen Kumpel dabei, der auf nem Hardtail fährt, also solange es immer ausweichmöglichkeiten zu 5m Doubles gibt, wird, denk ich, alles machbar sein


----------



## janisj (22. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @adrianbiker
> Vllt könnte ich Euch 10 Uhr bei BI abholen und Euch was nettes zeigen. Ich muß aber schon um 12:30 wieder zuhause sein, da ich noch malochen muß. Ich meld mich nochmal.
> *Habt ihr Angst vor steilen Trails?*



Hi Evel,
 Hoffentlich willst du den beiden nicht gleich ins Orbit schießen..


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Februar 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Habt ihr Angst vor steilen Trails?


 
nöö, im gegenteil . 
ich freu mich schon wieder auf die local vertrides in pds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## outdoor (22. Februar 2012)

damit das warten auf die neue saison nicht so lange dauert ein wenig beschäftigungstherapie: *DH-Fragebogen!!! *bitte ausfüllen und an [email protected] zurück mailen - muchas gracias!!!!!!! und bitte an alle eure kollegen oder weitere foren weiter leiten.

ich möchte für bikeparkbetreiber einige anhaltspunkte bzgl. dh-bedürfnissen "wissenschaftlich belegen". hört sich hochgestochen an, ist aber der einzige weg um überzeugungsarbeit zu leisten.

außerdem werde ich höchst wahrscheinlich in dieser saison in stgt einen stadt-dh bauen, evtl. einen park im norden betreiben und im süden einen aufbauen und betreiben. dazu wäre es prima eure meinung zum thema bikeparks zu haben!!


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Februar 2012)

@hoerman: was heißt denn "pds" ??

lese und schreibe schon solange mit, aber ich kann mit dem Begriff nix anfangen..


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Februar 2012)

pds = pforte zur sonne  oder gleichzusetzen mit sehr , sehr viel spaß


----------



## adrianbiker (22. Februar 2012)

> Angehängte Dateien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey,
hab diesen Fragebogen grade ausgefüllt, aber Leider ist es mir nicht möglich, den ausgefüllten Fragebogen zu speichern, um ihn dann in einer e-mail anzuhängen
Gibts da i.welche Tricks, die ich noch nicht kenn, um den Fragebogen speichern zu können?

Gruß Adrian


----------



## janisj (22. Februar 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab diesen Fragebogen grade ausgefüllt, aber Leider ist es mir nicht möglich, den ausgefüllten Fragebogen zu speichern, um ihn dann in einer e-mail anzuhängen
> Gibts da i.welche Tricks, die ich noch nicht kenn, um den Fragebogen speichern zu können?
> 
> Gruß Adrian




Speichern unter....


----------



## adrianbiker (22. Februar 2012)

> Speichern unter....



Es könnt' alles so einfach sein, Ist es aber nicht 

Also bei gibts nur "Kopie speichern" und "als Text speichern"


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Februar 2012)

...evtl mitn pdfcreator drucken?


----------



## firefighter76 (22. Februar 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hey,
> hab diesen Fragebogen grade ausgefüllt, aber Leider ist es mir nicht möglich, den ausgefüllten Fragebogen zu speichern, um ihn dann in einer e-mail anzuhängen
> Gibts da i.welche Tricks, die ich noch nicht kenn, um den Fragebogen speichern zu können?
> 
> Gruß Adrian



virtuell drucken und die gespeicherte druckvorlage an die email anhängen


----------



## exto (22. Februar 2012)

Wieso seid ihr so heiß darauf, an einer Marketingumfrage teilzunehmenn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (22. Februar 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Es könnt' alles so einfach sein, Ist es aber nicht
> 
> Also bei gibts nur "Kopie speichern" und "als Text speichern"



Und wo ist das Problem? -->kopie speichern... und fertig.
Am besten das PDF zuerst runterladen auf deine lokale Festplatte


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr so heiß darauf, an einer Marketingumfrage teilzunehmenn?


Das verstehe ich auch nicht. Ist wohl die Generation Facebook


----------



## ohneworte (22. Februar 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wieso seid ihr so heiß darauf, an einer Marketingumfrage teilzunehmenn?



Weil sie wohl heiß darauf sind jemandem kostenlos die Arbeit abzunehmen womit dieser sein Geld verdient.


----------



## adrianbiker (22. Februar 2012)

> Und wo ist das Problem? -->kopie speichern... und fertig.



Hab ich doch auch schon versucht, allerdings wird dann mein Ausgefülltes nicht mitgespeichert, sondern nur der vorgefertigte Fragebogen, bitte haltet mich ned für ganz blöd


----------



## morcom (22. Februar 2012)

naja so eine umfrage soll ja was bezwecken und man kann hoffen, dass es allen hier zu gute kommt die fahrrad fahren oder ? deswegen ist es bestimmt nicht verkehrt bei so einer umfrage teil zu nehmen


----------



## HeliusAM (23. Februar 2012)

@evel, da könnt ich mich Samstag ja auch mit einklinken. Meld mich noch bei dir -)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (23. Februar 2012)

Geht wieder was am Sonntag? -Gerne die gleiche Geschichte wie letzte Woche!


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Februar 2012)

Hat morgen Nachmittag wer Bock? ich würd in den Westen wollen...ab Bantorfer Höhe oder auch Spochtplatz!


----------



## exto (23. Februar 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> naja so eine umfrage soll ja was bezwecken und man kann hoffen, dass es allen hier zu gute kommt die fahrrad fahren oder ? deswegen ist es bestimmt nicht verkehrt bei so einer umfrage teil zu nehmen



Das stimmt! Ist ja bei allen Marketing-Umfragen so. Wenn Tschibo ne Umfrage zu deinem Kaffeekonsum macht, dann selbstverständlich nur, weil sie wollen, das du dich nachts nicht mehr in den Schlaf weinen musst, weil der Kaffee so schei$$e schmeckt...

...nur, bei Tschibo gibt's dann wenigstens was zu gewinnen.


----------



## exto (23. Februar 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich will nix versprechen, aber wann würdest Du in B.O. starten wollen ? Ich hätte rd. 50km Anfahrt bis zum Weserknie, das braucht schon etwas Zeit - will ja nicht mitten in der Nacht starten



Muss den Trip leider absagen. Bezoek van Holland...


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Februar 2012)

@ Exto: ich hoffe, dass Du Dich wegen einer weiteren Umfrage oder weil jemand dran teilgenommen hat nicht in den Schlaf weinen musst 

Abgesehen davon: Irgendwer doch noch noch Zeit morgen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Februar 2012)

kwark schrieb:


> Geht wieder was am Sonntag? -Gerne die gleiche Geschichte wie letzte Woche!



Ich will Sonntag im Westen starten. Das wäre dann am Endpunkt unserer letzten Tour, Spochtplatz Basche. 11:15. Fluse? Zooooomie? Frauenpower mit dabei?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## exto (23. Februar 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> @ Exto: ich hoffe, dass Du Dich wegen einer weiteren Umfrage oder weil jemand dran teilgenommen hat nicht in den Schlaf weinen musst



Nö, geht noch...


----------



## Paskull (23. Februar 2012)

Denke ich werde Sa. fahren soll einzige Tag ohne Regen sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Februar 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Denke ich werde Sa. fahren soll einzige Tag ohne Regen sein.



Warten wir mal auf den Bericht 5min vorher


----------



## zoomie (24. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich will Sonntag im Westen starten. Das wäre dann am Endpunkt unserer letzten Tour, Spochtplatz Basche. 11:15. Fluse? Zooooomie? Frauenpower mit dabei?
> 
> 
> Leider nein..dauert noch etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (24. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Spochtplatz Basche. 11:15.



Ok.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (24. Februar 2012)

Bin evtl. auch dabei. 

Bin noch in Klärung und brauche noch Energieriegel, damit ich nicht wieder am Hang verrecke!


----------



## Paskull (24. Februar 2012)

Evel würde mich morgen 10:00 Uhr auch anschließen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Februar 2012)

Ok, bin dann morgen um 10 bei BI. Kann aber wie gesagt nur bis 12:30.


----------



## dieFluse (24. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich will Sonntag im Westen starten. Das wäre dann am Endpunkt unserer letzten Tour, Spochtplatz Basche. 11:15. Fluse? Zooooomie? Frauenpower mit dabei?


Könnte man nicht 12:15 Uhr machen?
Wie komm ich denn am idealsten zum Sportplatz Basche? Wo ist der?


----------



## Scott-y (25. Februar 2012)

Ecke Deisterstraße ,Ludwig Jahn Straße, Schau auf Google Earth


----------



## dieFluse (25. Februar 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ecke Deisterstraße ,Ludwig Jahn Straße, Schau auf Google Earth


Ah Dankeschön  Das wäre ja selbst vom Bahnhof aus ganz leicht zu finden.
Mal gucken ob ich meine Eltern vom Kindsitten überzeugen kann.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (25. Februar 2012)

Kleiner Tipp: Am Sportplatz und der Sportplatz im Fuchsbachtal sind falsch 

Richtig ist der an der Freilichtbühne!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Februar 2012)

Wir können schonmal einen Trail vorweg fahren und dich um 1215 einsammeln


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (25. Februar 2012)

@Wichtig ist im Wald Ähhhh Danke dass du noch mal drauf hinweist *zwinker* Ich hab deine Odysee mitbekommen :-( Vorallem weil mir noch nicht mal Fuchsbachtal was sagt... Peinlich obwohl man schon so lange in der Gegend hier wohnt.

@Homer  Danke  Ich hab mich jetzt mit Tweety kurz geschlossen und wir kommen dann etwas später nach.
Du bist mit dem Strahlebike ja unverkennbar. Obwohl... Meint ihr das wird dann auch so schlammig wie es letzte Woche war?


----------



## Torben. (25. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> @Homer  Danke  Ich hab mich jetzt mit Tweety kurz geschlossen und wir kommen dann etwas später nach.



na dann viel spaß


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Februar 2012)

Na das wird ja ein Spaß. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Februar 2012)

Wie sind die Gegebenheiten im Walde ??


----------



## Paskull (25. Februar 2012)

Muss mal schauen evtl. komme ich morgen auch nochmal zumindest ein Stück mit.
Rufe dich dann an Homer also dran gehen


----------



## Torben. (25. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Wie sind die Gegebenheiten im Walde ??



Schwerer schlamm, spritzt nicht aber es bremst extrem man bleibt sauber ist nach 4h dafür tot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (25. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Schwerer schlamm, spritzt nicht aber es bremst extrem man bleibt sauber ist nach 4h dafür tot



Nicht so anstellen , das ist gut für die Beine


----------



## matzinski (25. Februar 2012)

Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Februar 2012)

@Torben, tweety:

ja die Gegebenheiten durfte ich gerade selbst sehen....

Waren zwar keine 4h sondern knapp 2h. Hat aber auch gereicht^^


----------



## AquaShock (25. Februar 2012)

Hey ihr lieben Deisterfreun.de 
Ich wollte mal fragen ob den morgen der Bautrupp wieder am Ü30 ist.
Einfach posten wann und wo es los geht!  *freu freu*


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Februar 2012)

@Homer:

Fahrt ihr im Westen oder Osten ??


----------



## dieFluse (25. Februar 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Na das wird ja ein Spaß.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


Sehen wir uns denn? Der Zug fährt dann um 11:53 oder so in Weetzen ab. Ich weiß nicht wie lang der braucht. Wegen den Pedalen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Februar 2012)

Der Zug kommt um 12:08 in Barsinghausen an. Wir warten auch. 
Ich schick dir meine Nummer als PN


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## adrianbiker (25. Februar 2012)

> Hui, viel Spaß mit dem Rad!
> Ich wüsste danach gern wie dein Eindruck war. Insbesondere ob man damit noch geschmeidig den Deister hochpaddeln kann


Also uch war echt überwältigt von dem Bike, bergauf ist echt so ziemlich alles möglich, mir wurde sogar bewiesen, dass man beim uphill mit dem Bike nebenbei noch gemütlich rauchen kann 
-> hochpedalieren kann man eig. so ziemlich alles, Bike bäumt vorne auch nicht auf
Den Downhill kann ich leider nicht so gut beurteilen, weil alles so matschig war und ich mich nicht wirklich viel getraut hab, außerdem arbeiten die Federelemente auch nicht so gut, bei meinem (fliegen) Gewicht...
Aber es hat trotzdem hammermäßig viel Spaß gemacht damit, kann das Bike nur empfehlen


----------



## stefan64 (25. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Homer:
> 
> Fahrt ihr im Westen oder Osten ??



wir fahren im westen. rakete, klo, heisterburg weiter unten oder so ähnlich. es sind mehrere neulinge dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. Februar 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


jepp, 7:50 Hemmingen ...


----------



## Hitzi (25. Februar 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/santa-cruz-bicycles-test-lab.html

Aha


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2012)

Fährt heute noch einer im Deister bei dem Wetter(Regen)??


----------



## ssiemund (26. Februar 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Fährt heute noch einer im Deister bei dem Wetter(Regen)??


ab 15:00 Sonne


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ab 15:00 Sonne



Und ab 15:01 Schnee


----------



## Torben. (26. Februar 2012)

hier scheint die sonne leute


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Februar 2012)

Hammer Tour bei Hammer Wetter. Und wieder Eine zum deistern bekehrt. Die Saison fängt gut an. Leider sind auf der Rakete schon zig Bäume zum fällen markiert. Da gibt's bald wieder was aufzuräumen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Torben. (26. Februar 2012)

ja haben wir gestern auch gesehen ist aber alles nur oben und da wo sie schon waren liegt alles auf dem wanderweg und der trail ist frei so schlimm wirds also nicht werden hoffe ich mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (26. Februar 2012)

@Homer:

Danke für die lustige Tour. Gerne wieder.


----------



## DeisteRazer (26. Februar 2012)

Jawoll, war eine angenehme runde. Nur schade das ich so früh weg musste.


----------



## kwark (26. Februar 2012)

Ich fand es auch wieder richtig genial! 

Gabs da nicht so ein schönes Foto?!


----------



## dieFluse (26. Februar 2012)

Danke für´s Warten und Mitnehmen! Wir hatten ja echt noch so schönes Wetter 

 






Zu schade, dass man auf dem Foto nicht richtig erkennt, dass das vorderste Bike von der "BIKE-INFECTION" ist 
Das ist das von mir und... ich habe hier ihren Namen vergessen, weiß nur den realen - "Sie"  hat ja auch noch Fotos gemacht.


----------



## Torben. (26. Februar 2012)

wo ist denn die hütte?

ich kenne den deister ja eigentlich ganz gut aber die hab ich noch nie gesehn

wenn man bei google gaststätten deister eingibt kommt auf seite 9 ganz unten ein vimpel mit deisterfreundelogo


----------



## Surfjunk (26. Februar 2012)

Donnerwetter, das war ja ein richtiger Trup 

Das mit der Hütte würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeisteRazer (26. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> wo ist denn die hütte?



zu der Hütte kommste wenn man nach dem Heisterburgtrail nicht am Waldrand richtung Bantorf runter fährst sondern noch etwas weiter oben bleibst und richtung osten fährst.

@ Fluse
danke für das Foto, kann ich das als Original Datei haben? ;-)


----------



## Torben. (26. Februar 2012)

das ist aber nicht die bantorfer höhe oder?

ha ich habs das ist die mooshütte da lag ich ja mit hütte nicht ganz so verkehrt


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (26. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Danke für´s Warten und Mitnehmen! Wir hatten ja echt noch so schönes Wetter
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist die Mosshütte 

http://www.mooshuette.de/


----------



## So-wo (26. Februar 2012)

@Homer
Danke für tolle Tour...
Hat richtig Laune gemacht mit Einkehr zum gemütlichen ,und dann das richtig 
Tolle Wetter .Haben das etwa auch die deisterfreunde bestellt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Februar 2012)

Klaro. Wetter gibt's immer gratis dazu. Meine Beine sind schwer wie Blei, aber es hat sich mal wieder gelohnt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (26. Februar 2012)

Arg, mir scheint ich hab was verpasst..sogar mit gastronomie-Etappe..

Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Arg, mir scheint ich hab was verpasst..sogar mit gastronomie-Etappe..
> 
> Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei



Ich komme auch mit!


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. Februar 2012)

Damit jeder weiß, wer der HT Fahrer, das war meine Wenigkeit.
Der "Vollgefederte" muss noch warten ^^


----------



## dieFluse (26. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Arg, mir scheint ich hab was verpasst..sogar mit gastronomie-Etappe..
> 
> Nächsten Sonntag bin ich wieder dabei


 Ich hab dich voll verwechselt.... Hab gedacht, du wärst mit dabei.


----------



## tweetygogo (26. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ich hab dich voll verwechselt.... Hab gedacht, du wärst mit dabei.



Ja Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (26. Februar 2012)

Wer fährt denn kommenden Samstag? Ob ab Wennigsen oder Basche ist egal. Habe am Sonntag leider keine Zeit. Würde mich freuen, wenn sich ne kleine Truppe zusammen findet. Berg hoch ist wohl aber Schieben angesagt.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## dieFluse (26. Februar 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja Sonntag


Nicht dich. Kann man dich verwechseln?  Ich meinte Wichtigistimwald.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Damit jeder weiß, wer der HT Fahrer, das war meine Wenigkeit.
> Der "Vollgefederte" muss noch warten ^^



...."wer der HT Fahrer war, das war meine Wenigkeit"......so hört es sich besser an.


----------



## G0NZ0 (27. Februar 2012)

Ist mogen wer im Deister unterwegs?


----------



## JaWa1896 (27. Februar 2012)

Demnächst bin auch ich dabei...ich zähle schon die Tage


----------



## Scott-y (27. Februar 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> wo ist denn die hütte?
> 
> ich kenne den deister ja eigentlich ganz gut aber die hab ich noch nie gesehn
> 
> wenn man bei google gaststätten deister eingibt kommt auf seite 9 ganz unten ein vimpel mit deisterfreundelogo



Für diese ,,Etablissement" hast du noch nicht das richtige Alter Einlass sonst nur Ü60.Bei den Jungs hat man das Alter zusammengezählt.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Februar 2012)

Die Blicke von den Ü60ern auf unsere Bikes...war schon der Knaller.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (27. Februar 2012)

Habt ihr das "Kännchen" wenigstens ausm Camelbak getrunken?


----------



## dieFluse (27. Februar 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Die Blicke von den Ü60ern auf unsere Bikes...war schon der Knaller.


Die waren so klasse. Die hätten wir mal fotografieren müssen! 

Als ich in Basche am Bahnhof stand kamen 2 "kleinere Jungens" vorbei und rätselten ob meines nun ein Downhiller sei oder nicht. Überhaupt muss man sich erst mal an die Blicke gewöhnen... Aber wenn man sieht was an der anderen Deisterecke los ist, dann müssten die Leute doch solche Anblicke mittlerweile kennen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeisteRazer (27. Februar 2012)

@ die Fluse
Ich habe ein foto von den erstaunten ü60ern. Wenn ich heut Abend am Pc bin lad ich es mal hoch ;-).


----------



## Scott-y (27. Februar 2012)

Bevor ein Ü60 auf Kaffeefahrt geht ,ist natürlich der Ausflugshobel geputzt und gewachst. Nehmt euch mal ein Beispiel!!!! Ihr (Erd)Ferkel!!!


----------



## Zonerider (28. Februar 2012)

Moinsen. Wer fährt ein Nicolai AFR in M bzw. L und lässt mich einmal Probesitzen?


----------



## dieFluse (28. Februar 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> @ die Fluse
> Ich habe ein foto von den erstaunten ü60ern. Wenn ich heut Abend am Pc bin lad ich es mal hoch ;-).


Ja mach mal  bitte


----------



## DeisteRazer (28. Februar 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ja mach mal  bitte


Nächstes mal hänge ich einen Korb mit Flyern dran. 




http://www.pic-upload.de/view-13146536/Foto-2-.jpg.html


----------



## So-wo (28. Februar 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> Nächstes mal hänge ich einen Korb mit Flyern dran.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau auf der angegeben FB Seite ist doch das Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeisteRazer (28. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß nicht warum, aber wenn es da ist dann ist es für mich nicht sichtbar. :-(


----------



## dieFluse (28. Februar 2012)

Gut geworden das Bild  Danke!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (28. Februar 2012)

Und welche User sind das jetzt auf dem Foto?


----------



## DeisteRazer (28. Februar 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Und welche User sind das jetzt auf dem Foto?



Ja wir natürlich.....mit unseren Faltenmasken


----------



## taxifolia (29. Februar 2012)

Fährt heute Nachmittag jemand mit mir mit ?
Strecke kann verhandelt werden.

taxi


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. Februar 2012)

@taxi.

Ab wann ist denn Nachmittag für dich ??

Freitag hätte ich Lust eine kurze Runde zu drehen. So ab 15:30..ansonsten am WE


----------



## taxifolia (29. Februar 2012)

ich meinte h e u t e, WE ist noch zu weit weg.

Könnte ab 14:30 .

taxi


----------



## LocoFanatic (29. Februar 2012)

Rückmeldung aus dem Wald:
Basche: 30 - 60 cm Schlick
Völksen: halbwegs fester Untergrund, nasse Wiesen.

Bin den März über wieder im Deister, freue mich schon aufs WE, wenn ich mitkommen darf 

@ taxi: für lockeres Rollen heute wäre ich zu haben. Mussm ich aber erstmal wieder ans Radfahren gewöhnen.


----------



## Skyjet (29. Februar 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ich meinte h e u t e, WE ist noch zu weit weg.
> 
> Könnte ab 14:30 .
> 
> taxi



taxi..sind ab 1615 am BaschSpo


----------



## Paskull (29. Februar 2012)

Nachdem einige ja noch Ausrüstung und oder Klamotten brauchen hier ein paar Tips.
Gratis Trikot oder was anderes für 10 Gutschein bei Bikeunit.de bei Facebook liken und Mailschreiben mit dem FB Namen war das glaube ich.
Bei Rose.de gibt es auch ein 10 Gutschein.

Viel Spass beim shoppen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (29. Februar 2012)

so, das war doch heute mal nass, schlammig und sehr nett 
Vielen Dank an alle und hoffentlich bis zum WE.
Grüße
Charles


----------



## tweetygogo (1. März 2012)

Erster Heute


----------



## bastis (1. März 2012)

Woooow


----------



## Torben. (1. März 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Erster Heute



respeckt!


----------



## bastis (1. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> respeckt!



ich habe deinen Dämpfer probe gesessen letztens kann das sein?


----------



## Torben. (1. März 2012)

ne nicht meinen :-D den marzocchi vom scott


----------



## bastis (1. März 2012)

das warst du nicht? dann warst du nicht der der mich nach einer zigarette gefragt hat?


----------



## Torben. (1. März 2012)

:-D doch aber das war nicht mein rad ;-)


----------



## Paskull (1. März 2012)

Da ich am Wochenende gezwungen werde die bu.. Verwandtschaft zu besuchen würde ich gerne morgen nachmittag eine Runde fahren. 
Wer würde mitkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (2. März 2012)

Ich hab da eine Luste am Samstag trailmäßig etwas rad zu fahren, hat jemand schon was gepant?


----------



## sundancer (2. März 2012)

Ich will morgen zwischen 11:00 und 11:30 am Waldkater starten. (weißes Alutech Pudel FR)


----------



## lakekeman (2. März 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Ich hab da eine Luste am Samstag trailmäßig etwas rad zu fahren, hat jemand schon was gepant?



Jau - Waldkater und Umgebung?


----------



## janisj (2. März 2012)

ok, wk wann?


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. März 2012)

Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster gucke, hier in Wennigsen, sehne ich mein Bike und den Feierabend herbei ^^


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. März 2012)

Vor allem hoffe ich, dass es nicht pünktlich zum WE wieder regnet..

Im Büro sitzend hilft einem das gute Wetter nix. Wobei, es besteht Hoffnung, dass der Wald mal ein wenig trocknet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (2. März 2012)

Heißt das ich habe 2 Freiwillige für heute Nachmittag zum biken ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. März 2012)

Ach trockener Wald hin oder her...

passend anziehen, dann merkt man vom wetter nix


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. März 2012)

@Paskull: Was möchte denn der Herr so fahren ??


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. März 2012)

Ich sitze bis Sonnenuntergang im Büro.

Werde morgen mal wieder das Pferd satteln..


----------



## lakekeman (2. März 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> ok, wk wann?



11 uhr ?


----------



## Paskull (2. März 2012)

Kurze Runde Rakete oder so ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. März 2012)

Wer möchte denn am Sonntag fahren? West oder Ost ist mir egal. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## kwark (2. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn am Sonntag fahren? West oder Ost ist mir egal.



dabei!


----------



## sundancer (2. März 2012)

Ich wäre am Samstag dabei. Bin aber wohl erst gegen halb zwoelf am Waldkater


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. März 2012)

@Homer, wäre Sonntag gerne dabei, aber ich muss mein fast Viertel Jahrhundert feiern. Deswegen werde ich Samstag fahren.

@Paskull: Kurze Runde Rakete geht immer. Wenn ich mich beeile, schaffe ich 16:30 @ Sportplatz Basche, oder Raketeneinstieg.

Ist dir das zu spät ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (2. März 2012)

16:30 Sportplatz passt sollte für eine Runde reichen. Bis gleich


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. März 2012)

@Homer: Sonntag wär ich gern dabei.

Aber nur, wenn diesmal auch irgendwo an einer Verpflegungsstation gehalten wird!


----------



## So-wo (2. März 2012)

Ich würde ja gerne wieder mit fahren ...
Gehe Samstag erst mal Feiern ,mal sehen wie fit ich bin


----------



## exto (2. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer möchte denn am Sonntag fahren? West oder Ost ist mir egal.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Hier, Ikke!

Wie ich mich kenne, am liebsten Ost und West


----------



## chris2305 (2. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hier, Ikke!
> 
> Wie ich mich kenne, am liebsten Ost und West



Willst doch nur den neuen Hobel testen......


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. März 2012)

Der Hobel ist doch viel zu weich für exto. Lass mal um 11.00 am spochtplatz starten. Lecker mampf gibt's dann am nordmannsturm oder teufelsbrücke. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## chris2305 (2. März 2012)

Ich meinte extos neuen Hobel


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. März 2012)

Also wenn ich mir mal Rakete so angucke, frage ich mich: Was machen wir kaputt, wenn so ein 14t Harvester da durch rauscht und eine halbe Half-Pipe hinterlässt ??


----------



## exto (2. März 2012)

Homers neuen Hobel würd ich allerdings auch gern mal testen  

Nur muss der dann wohl zu Fuß gehen. Auf meinem Riesenrad wird er sicher nicht froh. Obwohl: Ist 19". Mein bisher kleinster Rahmen 

11H Spochtplatz klingt gut, Mampf klingt gut, Teufelsbrücke klingt nach Feggendorfer Steinbruch. Auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (2. März 2012)

Wer ist morgen noch im Deister unterwegs? Starte gegen 11:00 ab Wennigsen Waldkater


----------



## Torben. (2. März 2012)

wir starten um 12 am waldkater eine weitere grupe startet schon um 11 und dann irgendwo treffen ...


----------



## bastis (2. März 2012)

Hallo, 

Ist der Mann hier im Forum mit dem SX Trail und der Hydraulik Schalteinheit, der heute mit uns auf dem Rumpelstilzchen gefahren ist, und sich leider die Bremsleitungen aus der bremse und dem Schaltwerk gerissen hat!!!???


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. März 2012)

Ach du Kacke, das Acros-Schaltwerk und die Brakeforcebremse im Arsch?

Da is wohl die Anzahlung für das neue Häuschen flöten gegangen!


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. März 2012)

1599 für das Schaltwerk...

Hallelujah... Das ist echt nicht schön.


----------



## bastis (3. März 2012)

jap das ist war, aba es waren nur die leitungen, von daher ist es nicht ganz so wild.. wisst ihr ob er hier vertreten ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> TeufelsbrÃ¼cke klingt nach Feggendorfer Steinbruch. Auch gut



Stimmt genau î³ î


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## janisj (3. März 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen noch im Deister unterwegs? Starte gegen 11:00 ab Wennigsen Waldkater


Ich und noch paar Freunde


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. März 2012)

Brocken Rocken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568392


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. März 2012)

moin,
komme ab späten Mittag mal Richtung LAube, vlt erwische ich euch noch.
und So probiere ich es für 1100 BaSp.
bis dahin


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. März 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Brocken Rocken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=568392



Angemeldet î


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## exto (3. März 2012)

Enduro-Bike "exto-style":

Dieses Mal mit Federung:





Und Schaltung:





Aber trotzdem irgendwie anders:





Bis morgen um 11 im Wald...


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. März 2012)

@ Exto

Schickes Ding


----------



## r0ckZ0r (3. März 2012)

Hat jemand von euch noch ein 150x12 Hinterrad rumfliegen?


----------



## matzinski (3. März 2012)

Frühschicht (wie immer) morgen 8:30 im BB am Fundament. 

... die üblichen Verdächtigen?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (3. März 2012)

@Homer: bin morgen auch um 11:00 am Spochtplatz.

Danke für den Tourenvorschlag für heute, hat Laune gemacht.

Und die Bratwurst am Annaturm schmeckt bei gefühlten 20 Grad auch großartig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (3. März 2012)

Frühschicht - bin leider raus für morgen.


----------



## stefan64 (3. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht (wie immer) morgen 8:30 im BB am Fundament.
> 
> ... die üblichen Verdächtigen?



Dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (3. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht (wie immer) morgen 8:30 im BB am Fundament.
> 
> ... die üblichen Verdächtigen?


bin auch raus ... war heute schon Punkte machen ...


----------



## tweetygogo (4. März 2012)

Morgen, Ist Rakete ok ??


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. März 2012)

Jo. 11.00. Wird aber eher ne gemütliche Tour mit Hund und Essen fassen an der teufelsbrücke oder nordmannsturm


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Hagen3000 (4. März 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen, Ist Rakete ok ??



jau, nur unten kurz vorm Parkplatz ist ein Bäumchen abgebrochen. Kündigt sich aber netterweise bereits vorher durch umherflatterndes Absperrband an.


----------



## dieFluse (4. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Jo. 11.00. Wird aber eher ne gemütliche Tour mit Hund und Essen fassen an der teufelsbrücke oder nordmannsturm
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


Das klingt gut  Nur leider hab ich vom Umzug gestern noch genug und muss hier heute noch Sachen sortieren... aber: 15 Sekunden näher am Wald wohnen wir jetzt


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. März 2012)

Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Nackenschutz, weiß aber nicht ob Leat, Alpinestars, Moveo oder was auch immer. 
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass Bike Infection eigentlich alle Modelle, die mich interessieren, im Onlineshop hat. Sind die auch im Laden zum Anprobieren verfügbar? Ich habe irgendwie keine Lust, fünfmal irgendwo zu bestellen und dann immernoch nicht ganz sicher zu sein, ob es wirklich passt. 
Da fahre ich lieber nach Bad Nenndorf und probiere mich durchs Sortiment...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (4. März 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Nackenschutz, weiß aber nicht ob Leat, Alpinestars, Moveo oder was auch immer.
> Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass Bike Infection eigentlich alle Modelle, die mich interessieren, im Onlineshop hat. Sind die auch im Laden zum Anprobieren verfügbar? Ich habe irgendwie keine Lust, fünfmal irgendwo zu bestellen und dann immernoch nicht ganz sicher zu sein, ob es wirklich passt.
> Da fahre ich lieber nach Bad Nenndorf und probiere mich durchs Sortiment...



Genau diese Frage wollte ich die Tage stellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (4. März 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass Bike Infection eigentlich alle Modelle, die mich interessieren, im Onlineshop hat. Sind die auch im Laden zum Anprobieren verfügbar?...



Also ich hatte mit meinen Five Ten Glück. Die waren im Online Shop mit Größe 42 1/2 drin und im Laden hatten sie diese auch in 42 1/2.

Ich würde sagen vorbeifahren und gucken. Eventuell vorher mal per Mail anschreiben oder anrufen.


----------



## DeisteRazer (4. März 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem Nackenschutz, weiß aber nicht ob Leat, Alpinestars, Moveo oder was auch immer.
> Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass Bike Infection eigentlich alle Modelle, die mich interessieren, im Onlineshop hat. Sind die auch im Laden zum Anprobieren verfügbar? Ich habe irgendwie keine Lust, fünfmal irgendwo zu bestellen und dann immernoch nicht ganz sicher zu sein, ob es wirklich passt.
> Da fahre ich lieber nach Bad Nenndorf und probiere mich durchs Sortiment...



Hallo zusammen, wir haben bei Bike-Infection den EVS und Moveo in weiß und grau auf jedenfall vorrätig. Bei dem Leatt muss ich zugeben steht es gerade 50/50. Das kann ich euch morgen sagen.

Gruß Razer


----------



## mason89 (4. März 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand hier eine Race Face Atlas FR Kurbel in lila, die er gegen das selbe Modell in grün tauschen möchte?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (4. März 2012)

Coole Tour heute!

Ein paar neue Gesichter kennengelernt, die auch immer brav gewartet haben wenn ich mal wieder abgestiegen bin. Danke Jungs!

Nachdem ich den Einstieg in die Rakete dank gps dann gefunden hatte, bin ich wie ein gerupftes Huhn im Schneckentempo zum Auto gerollt.

Heidewitzka, bin ich Asche!


----------



## morcom (4. März 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19391 hier ist ein kleines video von  uns vom samstag war echt nett


----------



## Madeba (4. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Enduro-Bike "exto-style":
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


warum hast Du den Rahmen nur mit Rostschutzgrundierung genommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. März 2012)

exto´s bike sieht richtig , richtig geil aus. schau es dir im original an


----------



## matzinski (4. März 2012)

Das kann ich bestätigen. Das Teil sieht live echt schick aus. Es fährt sich auch ganz angenehm - Sitzpositionsmäßig fühlt man sich sofort wohl. Ich konnte es natürlich nicht wirklich testen, aber man kommt zumindest mal ins Grüblen


----------



## LocoFanatic (4. März 2012)

heute für mich: kurz, aber gut. und exto habe ich noch bis zur Laube gebracht.
Hoffe auf das nächste WE und werde dann ganz sicher früher am Startpunkt sein.
Menschliche Schnitzeljagd macht bei totaler Erschöpfung und wenig Ortskenntnis nicht wirklich Spaß.
Aber Römer ging gut rein


----------



## exto (4. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> warum hast Du den Rahmen nur mit Rostschutzgrundierung genommen ?



Du hast ja eine Ahnung! Matze (oder war's Stefan?) ist sofort auf den Farbton gekommen:

Zahnbelaggrün !

Aber es fährt geil! Ich hatte ja befürchtet, dass die Geometrie nicht so richtig bergauftauglich ist, aber nach dem heutigen Ausritt denke ich, das kann man ruhig mal eingängig probieren


----------



## Torben. (4. März 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19391 hier ist ein kleines video von  uns vom samstag war echt nett



wart ihr die jungs mit dem unimog ?


----------



## AquaShock (5. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> wart ihr die jungs mit dem unimog ?



Ne Torben, das waren die die uns geholfen hatten und dann den Double wieder flott gemacht hatten . Die Unimog-Typen werden sich hier wahrscheinlich nicht melden.


----------



## s1c (5. März 2012)

yeah, war das erste mal mitm Hardtail im Deister. Hat mir sehr gefallen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. März 2012)

AquaShock schrieb:


> ...Die Unimog-Typen werden sich hier wahrscheinlich nicht melden.


 
Unimog find ich total unimöglich 
Wenn ich die Kids treffen, rufe ich Hiller, Noltemeyer und den Sheriff selbst an


----------



## Scott-y (5. März 2012)

Exto mir machen auf dem ersten Bild deine neuen Radschuhe am Baum etwas Sorgen. Ich denke du driftes zu sehr, für meinen Geschmack in die Retro-Schiene ab.


----------



## morcom (5. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> wart ihr die jungs mit dem unimog ?



haha schön wär es gewesen  nein sowas machen wir nicht wir haben brav den weg hoch geschoben. hat echt spaß gemacht barbie grab schnell frei zu räumen mit so vielen leuten !!! Gute Idee von Steffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (5. März 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Unimog find ich total unimöglich
> Wenn ich die Kids treffen, rufe ich Hiller, Noltemeyer und den Sheriff selbst an



bringt aber nix die hatten ne fahrerlaubnis für den wald  warum dann nicht schuttlen


----------



## morcom (5. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> bringt aber nix die hatten ne fahrerlaubnis für den wald  warum dann nicht schuttlen



vll ist ja einfach nur neidisch und würde am liebsten selber so den berg hochfahren


----------



## wolfk (5. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> bringt aber nix die hatten ne fahrerlaubnis für den wald  warum dann nicht schuttlen



...na, dann habe ich noch Hoffnung mit meinem "Pedelec-MTB" am Leben gelassen zu werden, wenn ich an den "Schiebern" vorbei hochfahre.


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. März 2012)

Och .... ich finde vom Ausgang Ü30 hoch zum Nienstedter Pass ist zwar eine ordentliche Strecke, aber sie ist zu schaffen.


----------



## Torben. (5. März 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> vll ist ja einfach nur neidisch und würde am liebsten selber so den berg hochfahren



locker  ein schuttle hat schon was  wobei die jungs nicht geschuttelt haben nur oben geparkt 

ja das aufräumen ging echt fix danke für eure hilfe


----------



## exto (5. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> ...na, dann habe ich noch Hoffnung mit meinem "Pedelec-MTB" am Leben gelassen zu werden, wenn ich an den "Schiebern" vorbei hochfahre.



Ich denke, mit ner 20 Kilo Elektro-Beinprothese und Spielzeugreifen wirst du dich auf den Trails schon selbst umbringen. Ich bin da recht optimistisch.

Wird für einige hier blöd klingen, aber sach mal Steffen, ist im Ü 30 Korridor nicht auch noch Platz für einen schönen, smoothen Uphill-Singletrail. Sowas fehlt eigentlich noch. Die Neigung insgesammt ist doch eher lässig.


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. März 2012)

@exto

Um meine Uphill Qualitäten mit Wurzeln und Stufen zu testen, würde ich sowas sehr begrüßen ^^ Blöd klingt sowas nicht.


----------



## wolfk (5. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich denke, mit ner 20 Kilo Elektro-Beinprothese und Spielzeugreifen wirst du dich auf den Trails schon selbst umbringen. Ich bin da recht optimistisch.


Na ja, den ersten Test habe ich aber überlebt.
Die 6 Kilo mehr gegenüber meinen Hardtail - ohne Prothese - habe ich "runter" nicht als Problem bemerkt.
Aber keine Bange, ich fahre überwiegend "westlich" des Deister - trotz meiner "Spende" an die Deisterfreunde.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (5. März 2012)

Na dann mal viel Spaß euch beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (6. März 2012)

@exto
Die Idee ist garnicht schlecht, aber es wär noch ne Menge Extraarbeit. Die Linie dürfte ja den DH-Trail nicht kreuzen. Gefälle ist ja sehr entspannt, eigentlich zu entspannt!
Wir beschließen einfach, das man den Trail dienstags und donnerstags nur verkehrt rum befahren darf, und Du kommst mal werktags!


----------



## matzinski (6. März 2012)

auch Sonntags morgens bis 11:00 kannst du im Deister jeden Trail verkehrt herum befahren  Zu dieser Zeit ist absolut nix los.

...und "Trails zum Rauffahren", die Idee ist nicht so abwegig. Wir sind gerade letzten Sonntag den oberen Teil vom Ü30 rauf. Das ist absolut machbar und gut für die Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Kallewirsch (6. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> auch Sonntags morgens bis 11:00 kannst du im Deister jeden Trail verkehrt herum befahren  Zu dieser Zeit ist absolut nix los.
> 
> ...und "Trails zum Rauffahren", die Idee ist nicht so abwegig. Wir sind gerade letzten Sonntag den oberen Teil vom Ü30 rauf. Das ist absolut machbar und gut für die Fahrtechnik.


Moin, bin seit einiger Zeit Mitleser, der Kommentar zum rauftrailen gefällt mir sehr gut. Das machen wir in unserer Gruppe bereits seit der ersten Nagelbrett und Seilspannaffäre. Erst aus Sicherheitsgründen, um zu checken ob der Trail "sauber" ist, dann hat es Spass gemacht. Seitdem alle Trails erst mal rauf und dann wieder runter. Klappt, wie matzinski sagt Sonntags vor 11 Uhr wirklich gut.
Ab und zu werden wir zwar belächelt, aber es übt ungemein.
Bis bald mal im Wald trailaufwärts.
Matthias


----------



## wichtigisimwald (6. März 2012)

Gebt mir doch bitte Bescheid, wenn ihr den Steinbruch hochfahrt! 

Ich bring auch ne Kamera mit!


----------



## Madeba (6. März 2012)

sage ich doch schon immer: nur da runterfahren, wo man vorher auch raufgefahren ist


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. März 2012)

@madeba

Dann fahre doch bitte mal Schmierseife und Rumpelstilzchen hoch...

Ich guck auch gerne zu und werde hoffentlich staunen, wenn du es gepackt hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> sage ich doch schon immer: nur da runterfahren, wo man vorher auch raufgefahren ist


 
wird beim sat-trail nur leider nicht funktionieren


----------



## Torben. (6. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @exto
> Die Idee ist garnicht schlecht, aber es wär noch ne Menge Extraarbeit. Die Linie dürfte ja den DH-Trail nicht kreuzen.



Ich sehe da kein problem wenn der uphill den downhill kreuzt wenn es nicht zu oft ist und an gut einsehbaren stellen. ich würd sagen exto komm samstag schnapp dir ne harke und such dir ne schöne line bergauf 



tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @madeba
> 
> Dann fahre doch bitte mal Schmierseife und Rumpelstilzchen hoch...
> 
> Ich guck auch gerne zu und werde hoffentlich staunen, wenn du es gepackt hast...



interessannt wären auch steingarten und sattelitentrail  vorher bei mir melden komme auch mit film und foto


----------



## Hannoveraner (6. März 2012)

wollte heute mein bike mal wieder aus dem winterschlaf holen . wie sehen denn die verhältnisse am grab, barbie und farnweg so aus?


----------



## Big Lutz (6. März 2012)

Barbie und Farnweg waren am Samstag schon bestens zu fahren.


----------



## Hagen3000 (6. März 2012)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Barbie und Farnweg waren am Samstag schon bestens zu fahren.



yup, alles top bis auf den umgefallenen Baum am Anfang vom Ladies.


----------



## Madeba (6. März 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wird beim sat-trail nur leider nicht funktionieren



deswegen fahre ich da ja auch nicht runter


----------



## Hannoveraner (6. März 2012)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Barbie und Farnweg waren am Samstag schon bestens zu fahren.





Hagen3000 schrieb:


> yup, alles top bis auf den umgefallenen Baum am Anfang vom Ladies.



ok, danke. dann werde ich mich gleich mal aufmachen und schauen wie die kondition im winter gelitten hat


----------



## tmf_superhero (6. März 2012)

Da es ja noch recht hell ist, wollte ich heute Abend eine Runde drehen.
Wird wieder auf Rakete hinauslaufen.

Wer lust hat ....


----------



## roofrockrider (6. März 2012)

Hallo an alle  Deisterbiker,

bin heute mal den Ü30 gefahren, war auch alles sehr gut fahrbar und es sind auch tolle Schikanen gebaut.Die 3 DINGER nach der Schranke würden aber als Table eine bessere Figur machen. Für den arbeitenden Ü30 Durchschnittsbiker ist die Anfahrt sehr kurz und das Risiko zu groß.
Ich wäre auch gerne bereit dieses durch tatkräftige Arbeit zu unterstützen.
Aber ohne Einwilligung der Trailmasters mach ich nix.

Gruß Martin


----------



## exto (6. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Ich sehe da kein problem wenn der uphill den downhill kreuzt wenn es nicht zu oft ist und an gut einsehbaren stellen. ich würd sagen exto komm samstag schnapp dir ne harke und such dir ne schöne line bergauf
> 
> 
> 
> interessannt wären auch steingarten und sattelitentrail  vorher bei mir melden komme auch mit film und foto



Ha, ich seh' schon, das muss ich wohl wirklich machen  Braucht aber mit Sicherheit genauso viel Liebe wie Trail bergab. Und vor allem genaue Absprache mit'm Trailcheffe. 

Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere Mitmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (6. März 2012)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Hallo an alle  Deisterbiker,
> 
> bin heute mal den Ü30 gefahren, war auch alles sehr gut fahrbar und es sind auch tolle Schikanen gebaut.Die 3 DINGER nach der Schranke würden aber als Table eine bessere Figur machen. Für den arbeitenden Ü30 Durchschnittsbiker ist die Anfahrt sehr kurz und das Risiko zu groß.
> Ich wäre auch gerne bereit dieses durch tatkräftige Arbeit zu unterstützen.
> ...



besser ist das 


die anfahrt reicht aber alle mal man ist eher zu schnell  
wird aber noch etwas abgeändert


----------



## LocoFanatic (6. März 2012)

für alle Kurzentschlossenen als Feierabend-Runde:
Mi Abend, kurz nach 18:30 ab Springe, ca 30 min später Taternpfahl.
einfach ein bisschen locker rollen gehen, keine gewagten Abfahrten. Dauer: ca 2 hrs. 
wer mitfahren will, bitte pn (mit Handy-Nr, melde mich dann) an mich, ich lese aber erst morgen kurz vor der Tour.
Achtung: dunkel, kalt, vlt sogar nass und matschig


----------



## Surfjunk (6. März 2012)

Sitze gerade noch in Köln fest, und ohne gewagte Abfahrten....meint meine Frau, kann ich dann auch Zuhause bleiben ::


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. März 2012)

@roofrockrider
Die 3 Dinger nach der Schranke sind so fett, wenn Du da Tables draus machen willst, braucht's aber schon einen Minibagger. Wie Torben schon gesagt hat, die werden etwas abgeändert.
Aaaber: Auf der Strecke sind schon sehr viele kleine Sachen zum Rollen oder Springen. Es wird aber auch ein paar Sprünge geben, die eben nicht Jeder kann. Es muß dann jeder Biker selber entscheiden was seinen Möglichkeiten entspricht. Und manchmal muß man eben zugeben, das der ein oder andere Sprung was für die Anderen ist.

@exto
Die Idee mit dem Trail zum Hochfahren find ich ja selber geil, das Problem wird nur sein, das der Trail, wenn er fertig ist, wieder zum Bergabfahren genutzt wird.
Also kann man gleich den Bestehenden dafür nutzen. Dann wohl nur vor dem Mittag.


----------



## chris2305 (7. März 2012)

Ich sehe gerade den johann sonntags hoch und runter bügeln


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @roofrockrider
> Die 3 Dinger nach der Schranke sind so fett, wenn Du da Tables draus machen willst, braucht's aber schon einen Minibagger. Wie Torben schon gesagt hat, die werden etwas abgeändert.
> Aaaber: Auf der Strecke sind schon sehr viele kleine Sachen zum Rollen oder Springen. Es wird aber auch ein paar Sprünge geben, die eben nicht Jeder kann. Es muß dann jeder Biker selber entscheiden was seinen Möglichkeiten entspricht. Und manchmal muß man eben zugeben, das der ein oder andere Sprung was für die Anderen ist.
> 
> ...



Solange es für die ungeübten dann Chickenways gibt ist es doch in Ordnung!


----------



## Neartheabyss (7. März 2012)

ich kann nur eins sagen die drei dinger an der schranke bleiben wie sie sind, euch brennt wohl das fell. habe nicht den ganzen letzten sommer gebaut damit plötzlich hier jede muschi irgendwelche ansprüche stellt und wünsche äußert, sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was. spring die dinger oder fahre drum rum, ganz einfach, oder besser bleib zuhause vor dem ofen sitzen


----------



## Big Lutz (7. März 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> ich kann nur eins sagen die drei dinger an der schranke bleiben wie sie sind, euch brennt wohl das fell. habe nicht den ganzen letzten sommer gebaut damit plötzlich hier jede muschi irgendwelche ansprüche stellt und wünsche äußert, sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was. spring die dinger oder fahre drum rum, ganz einfach, oder besser bleib zuhause vor dem ofen sitzen


----------



## 1Tintin (7. März 2012)

Ich denke da muss man mit leben, das die Bauten einfach geändert werden, das haben wir in den letzten Jahren doch oft genug erlebt.

Popcorn für alle  ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (7. März 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> ich kann nur eins sagen die drei dinger an der schranke bleiben wie sie sind, euch brennt wohl das fell. habe nicht den ganzen letzten sommer gebaut damit plötzlich hier jede muschi irgendwelche ansprüche stellt und wünsche äußert, sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was. spring die dinger oder fahre drum rum, ganz einfach, oder besser bleib zuhause vor dem ofen sitzen



Tante Edit:

 Ein Gedanke wa


----------



## Torben. (7. März 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> ich kann nur eins sagen die drei dinger an der schranke bleiben wie sie sind, euch brennt wohl das fell. habe nicht den ganzen letzten sommer gebaut damit plötzlich hier jede muschi irgendwelche ansprüche stellt und wünsche äußert, sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was. spring die dinger oder fahre drum rum, ganz einfach, oder besser bleib zuhause vor dem ofen sitzen



sehe ich ja eigentlich auch so


----------



## zoomie (7. März 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> ich kann nur eins sagen die drei dinger an der schranke bleiben wie sie sind, euch brennt wohl das fell. habe nicht den ganzen letzten sommer gebaut damit plötzlich hier jede muschi irgendwelche ansprüche stellt und wünsche äußert, sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was. spring die dinger oder fahre drum rum, ganz einfach, oder besser bleib zuhause vor dem ofen sitzen


----------



## 1Tintin (7. März 2012)

sehe ich aber auch so


----------



## wichtigisimwald (7. März 2012)

Dann musst du das aber auch zitieren und den hier dazu:


----------



## roofrockrider (7. März 2012)

Neartheabyss schrieb:


> ich kann nur eins sagen die drei dinger an der schranke bleiben wie sie sind, euch brennt wohl das fell. habe nicht den ganzen letzten sommer gebaut damit plötzlich hier jede muschi irgendwelche ansprüche stellt und wünsche äußert, sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was. spring die dinger oder fahre drum rum, ganz einfach, oder besser bleib zuhause vor dem ofen sitzen



Guido ich lasse mich von dir nicht beleidigen und hier so einen "Harten" zu schieben finde ich voll zum kotzen.Jetzt ist gut hier gehts ums biken.

Ich wollte hier nur über die Verbesserung der Trails sprechen.
Ich habe 2009 auch viel Zeit und Arbeit in den Ü30 gesteckt der zu diesem Zeitpunkt fast zugewachsen war.Der Trail wurde dann sehr schnell von den Fahrern wieder angenommen.Das meine Sachen teilweise umgebaut wurden ist auch völlig OK, auch wenn mir nicht alles gefällt, lieber so als das gar nichts passiert.
Ich hatte mir den Ü30 Trail ausgeguckt um nach längerer Pause wieder in den Sport reinzukommen weil ich kleine und mittlere Sprünge vermisst habe.
Jetzt meine Frage an alle: 
Soll hier der Mountainbikesport gefördert werden und sind Kritik und Anregungen erwünscht?
Wollt Ihr Anspruchsvolle und zugleich sichere Strecken? 
oder ist die einzigste Lösung:"Muschis" fahren links und die Harten hüpfen rechts?
Es geht besser das weiß ich und darum sind wir hier um darüber zu sprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lakekeman (7. März 2012)

.


----------



## stefan1981 (7. März 2012)

also, ich verstehe neartheabyss schon, wenn er halt viel arbeit in die sprünge gesteckt hat. da das von roofrockrider aber auch nur ein vorschlag war, finde ich die wortwahl auch mehr als unangebracht! ein einfaches nein, weil... hätte es mit sicherheit auch getan. nur meine meinung


----------



## zoomie (7. März 2012)

Moment mal, jetzt kommt mal alle wieder auf'n Teppich.

Es ist noch nichts legalisiert und Baumaßnahmen sollten besprochen werden wenn's soweit ist - am Besten auch vor Ort DANN mit dem deisterfreunde Baumeister, der dafür zuständig sein wird.


----------



## stefan1981 (7. März 2012)

...


----------



## exto (7. März 2012)

Wenn man etwas genau so haben will, wie man sich's vorstellt, muss man's selbst (und meist allein) machen.

Wenn man will, das viele sich beteiligen, kriegt man am Ende vielleicht nicht das, was man will.

Ein fieses Dilemma!

Wie unsere Obeschwester schon sagt (und allermeistens hat sie Recht): Is ja noch'n bisschen hin, bis die Verträge unterschrieben sind. Da is ja noch'n bisschen Zeit zum Nachdenken.


----------



## Neartheabyss (7. März 2012)

ich finde es einfach nur geil, das plötzlich "IMMER" wieder irgendwoher leutchen auftauchen die tolle verbesserungsvorschläge haben. kaum kommen sie einmal vorbeigerollt und schon gibt es was zu meckern. es gibt tatsächlcih eine hand voll leute im deister die seit vielen jahren das ganze jahr durchbauen und sich "ZUSAMMEN" gedanken machen und planen, und  können es trotzdem nicht allen recht machen . es tut mir leid das wir jetzt schon an einigen stellen nur zwei, drei sprünge nebeneinander haben und nicht vier fünf oder sechs, damit vielleicht auch noch die oma mt ihrem neffen dort fahren kann. 

es wir immer mal ein paar meter geben die wir auch für uns anlegen, damit wir auch mal spaß haben, ( natürlich mit breiten chickenway daneben) aber dafür werden wir uns jetzt entschuldigen das wir so egoistisch sind. böse sepp böser steffen und sehr böser guido


----------



## Paskull (7. März 2012)

Ich wollte mir ja einen Kommentar verkneifen ............... ok ich tu es auch


----------



## wolfk (7. März 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Können Männer auch unter Menstruations bedingter Zickigkeit leiden?
> Sorry kenne die Fachbegiffe nicht.



PMS "prämenstruelles Syndrom"


----------



## matzinski (7. März 2012)

Mist, Popcorn ist alle 

...kommt noch was ?


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mist, Popcorn ist alle
> 
> ...kommt noch was ?



Hast Du nicht noch Chips im Schrank?

Ansonsten kommt doch einfach mal runter, außer mächtig Puls hat doch keiner was von der Zickerei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (7. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ... außer mächtig Puls hat doch keiner was von der Zickerei.


genau, immer schön im GA1-Bereich surfen


----------



## ohneworte (7. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> genau, immer schön im GA1-Bereich surfen


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. März 2012)

Ü30 war gestern schon ganz gut abgetrocknet. Wer also runterfahren möchte, kann das am Wochenende ja mal probieren. 
Aber Achtung, Ihr werdet auf werktätiges Volk treffen, welches von Euch die Frage der Fragen erwartet!
Am Montag könntet Ihr dann ja hier mal posten wie furchtbar der untere Streckenabschnitt geworden ist.


----------



## stefan1981 (8. März 2012)

wer hat denn was davon gesagt, dass da nur mist gebaut wird? hab ich jetzt nicht gelesen. also ich finde, das da echt geile sachen entstehen!


----------



## bastis (8. März 2012)

Ich habe schon gesagt, TOP!


----------



## frasuka (8. März 2012)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde, 
macht weiter so, langsam habe ich wieder Spass und Freude, wenn ich Eure Zeilen lese. 
Für die alten Hasen unter Euch:
Wir werden am übernächsten WE in Bad Nenndorf starten und den 
E1 Abschnitt (Bad Nenndorf - Lemgo) befahren
Roudy, Hoerman, Exto????

Liebe Grüße
Frank


----------



## Brook (8. März 2012)

Hello meine Liebsten,

komme wie es ausschaut auch am direkt bevorstehenden WE wieder an den Deister, mit FREUNDIN und den BIKES!

Wie schaut´s aktuell um die Bodenverhältnisse? Ich hasse es ja nass, glitschig und feucht ... ist außerdem schlecht für die geilsten Trails in Norddeutschland


----------



## morcom (8. März 2012)

gestern war die trails trocken aber abends hat es dann ziemlich doll geregnet ... so sah es gestern aus mit den verhältnissen es war nicht zu feucht aber auch nicht zu trocken http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19491


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. März 2012)

Morgen Feierabendründchen ?

Starten wollte ich am Nienstedter Paß..zuerst Richtung Rumpelstilzchen, danach die tollen Elemente des Ü30 genießen.
Kann ich irgendwen motivieren ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. März 2012)

Brook schrieb:


> Hello meine Liebsten,
> 
> komme wie es ausschaut auch am direkt bevorstehenden WE wieder an den Deister, mit FREUNDIN und den BIKES!



ey, ich bin mit thomas auch am start.


----------



## Big Lutz (8. März 2012)

Ich bin ab 12.30 Uhr am Paß. 





tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Morgen Feierabendründchen ?
> 
> Starten wollte ich am Nienstedter Paß..zuerst Richtung Rumpelstilzchen, danach die tollen Elemente des Ü30 genießen.
> Kann ich irgendwen motivieren ??


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. März 2012)

Aber 12.30 Uhr ist bei mir nicht Feierabend^^

Auch wenn viele ihre Stife und Tastaturen ab 13 / 14.00 uhr fallen lassen und schlagartig aus den Büros flüchten...


----------



## Torben. (8. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Moment mal, jetzt kommt mal alle wieder auf'n Teppich.
> 
> Es ist noch nichts legalisiert und Baumaßnahmen sollten besprochen werden wenn's soweit ist



 dann wirds zu spät sein 

so und guidos wortwahl ist numal guido.! 



die strecke wird anspruchsvoll und sicher es gibt kleine sachen auch wenn sie teilweise groß aussehn muss man nur langsam drüber und es gibt große sachen. und sicherheit hat man solange man sich nicht überschätzt und nicht die sachen versucht die für einen zu groß sind 
wir bauen die kleinen und mitleren sachen ja damit man sich weiterentwickeln kann das geht aber nur wenn man auch gefordert wird. und wenn man manche sachen noch nicht kann oder sich nicht zutraut fährt man erstmal die kleineren bis man es sich zutraut es gibt für alles was!!!!!!!!!!!! dies gesabbel von wegen nur große sachen nie kleine zum üben nervt macht doch mal die augen auf da sind viieele kleine sachen


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (8. März 2012)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Guido ich lasse mich von dir nicht beleidigen und hier so einen "Harten" zu schieben finde ich voll zum kotzen.Jetzt ist gut hier gehts ums biken.
> 
> Ich wollte hier nur über die Verbesserung der Trails sprechen.
> Ich habe 2009 auch viel Zeit und Arbeit in den Ü30 gesteckt der zu diesem Zeitpunkt fast zugewachsen war.Der Trail wurde dann sehr schnell von den Fahrern wieder angenommen.Das meine Sachen teilweise umgebaut wurden ist auch völlig OK, auch wenn mir nicht alles gefällt, lieber so als das gar nichts passiert.
> ...


 
Mahlzeit,

gewiss sind Kritiken und Anregungen erwünscht. ABER  :

Stichwort "Anspruchsvoll" : 
Man sollte akzeptieren das es im Deister Fahrer gibt, die
besser sind und in *ihrem Bestreben* *SPASS* zu haben "Bauwerke" errichten, die nunmal nicht für jeden (sofort) befahrbar sind.

Stichwort "Sichere Strecken" :
Ist doch alles, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, im grünen Bereich.
(  Sofern man nicht unter Selbstüberschätzung leidet...)


Mein Fazit :
Repekt an die Trailbuilder und die Fahrer , die dort IHREN SPASS haben 
Ich hab' meinen Spass  und ...fahre bei manchem "Hinderniss" auch mal rechts vorbei  oder (!) es steht, als Herausforderung, auf meiner "Liste" ...

Kurzum :
ALLEN und jedem auf seine Art : EINE SCHÖNE ZEIT IM DEISTER 2012 ! 

Dirk


----------



## stefan1981 (8. März 2012)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> gewiss sind Kritiken und Anregungen erwünscht. ABER  :
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (8. März 2012)

Um es mal von der Haftungs/ Versicherungsseite zu beleuchten. 
Tabels sind bei einem verpatzen Sprung lange nicht so gefährlich wie ein Double. 
So lange nichts passiert zahlt die Versicherung gerne mal sehen was Sie sagen wenn Sie nach einem Unfall die Doubles sehen.

Die Flugbahn sollte bei Double und Table die gleiche sein.

Ich fahre auch um Tables  mir ist es also Wurst.

Danke an die Trailbauer Speziell die Kompanie Chickenway


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> ...
> 
> die strecke wird anspruchsvoll und sicher es gibt kleine sachen auch wenn sie teilweise groß aussehn muss man nur langsam drüber und es gibt große sachen. und sicherheit hat man solange man sich nicht überschätzt und nicht die sachen versucht die für einen zu groß sind
> wir bauen die kleinen und mitleren sachen ja damit man sich weiterentwickeln kann das geht aber nur wenn man auch gefordert wird. und wenn man manche sachen noch nicht kann oder sich nicht zutraut fährt man erstmal die kleineren bis man es sich zutraut es gibt für alles was!!!!!!!!!!!! dies gesabbel von wegen nur große sachen nie kleine zum üben nervt macht doch mal die augen auf da sind viieele kleine sachen



sehr  schön, wär ja noch schöner, wenn alle die gleichen sachen machen, dann gäb es keine sachen die spass machen und man bald mal machen möchte


----------



## Torben. (8. März 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Um es mal von der Haftungs/ Versicherungsseite zu beleuchten.
> Tabels sind bei einem verpatzen Sprung lange nicht so gefährlich wie ein Double.
> So lange nichts passiert zahlt die Versicherung gerne mal sehen was Sie sagen wenn Sie nach einem Unfall die Doubles sehen.
> 
> Die Flugbahn sollte bei Double und Table die gleiche sein.



dann brauchen wir einen bagger


----------



## dieFluse (8. März 2012)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> Stichwort "Anspruchsvoll" :
> Man sollte akzeptieren das es im Deister Fahrer gibt, die
> besser sind und in *ihrem Bestreben* *SPASS* zu haben "Bauwerke" errichten, die nunmal nicht für jeden (sofort) befahrbar sind.


Und genau so soll es doch auch sein, oder?
Ich zb bin dankbar, dass es zur Not auch immer die netten Chickenways gibt und man immer selbst entscheiden kann was man macht und was halt nicht 
Ich bin froh, dass überhaupt gebaut wird, sich dafür Leute finden und solang die Chickenways nicht vergessen werden (sehe gerade, da bin ich ja nicht die Einzige ) ist mir bis dato egal was gebaut wird.


----------



## sundancer (8. März 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Um es mal von der Haftungs/ Versicherungsseite zu beleuchten.
> Tabels sind bei einem verpatzen Sprung lange nicht so gefährlich wie ein Double.
> So lange nichts passiert zahlt die Versicherung gerne mal sehen was Sie sagen wenn Sie nach einem Unfall die Doubles sehen.
> 
> ...



Das Thema mit der Versicherung ist ganz interessant. Genau das scheint leider vergessen zu werden. Ihr habt jetzt einen Verein. Die Strecken sollen offiziell werden. Der Verein ist dann für die Streckenpflege und auch die Sicherung der Strecken verantwortlich. 
Ich bin zwar auch jemand, der um Sprünge die mir nicht liegen einen Bogen macht, aber ich habe schon genug Leute kennen gelernt, die ein ordentliches Maß Selbstüberschätzung mitbringen. Legt sich so jemand auf der Strecke auf die Fresse, sobald sie legal ist, wird der Verein zumindest Mitschuld tragen, wenn die Versicherung der Meinung ist, die Strecke war nicht genügend abgesichert. Und Versicherungen sind beim finden solcher Gruende sehr erfindungsreich.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Torben. (8. März 2012)

und was sollen wir dagegen machen außer sicher bauen und auf gesunden menschenverstand zu setzen sollen wir den trail mit matten auslegen... wir machen einen gefährlich sport das sollte die versicherung wissen!

wir bauen sicher und stabiel achten darauf das alles in einem guten zustand ist damit es nicht zusammenbricht  beim befahren gegen fahrfehler und überschätzung können wir nichts bauen es sei denn wir lassen das bauen ganz ...


----------



## exto (8. März 2012)

Fragen wir doch mal den Kassenwart:

Roudy, recht das Geld in der Vereinskasse noch, um zwei, drei Schaufeln für die "Table statt Double- Fraktion" zu beschaffen? Wenn ja, lässt sich das Problem doch lösen, oder? 4 bis 6 Wochen schüppen, dann is alles klar. 

Und stimmt schon: Ohne Herausforderung geht nix voran. Ich ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich Seppels Drop mit'm Trekkingrad am Sonntag ausgeschlagen hab'...


----------



## exto (8. März 2012)

frasuka schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde,
> macht weiter so, langsam habe ich wieder Spass und Freude, wenn ich Eure Zeilen lese.
> Für die alten Hasen unter Euch:
> Wir werden am übernächsten WE in Bad Nenndorf starten und den
> ...



Oh, er lebt wieder 

Du brauchst auch immer ne Herausforderung um überhaupt zu biken, oder? Im Sommer Transalp Challenge mit'm Chrischbert Maddin? Ich guck mal, ob ich Zeit hab' für'n E1. Aber nur, wenn ihr mich mit'm Eingang-Fahrrad mitnehmt, und wir im Deischder 1,2 Trails mitnehmen...


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. März 2012)

Also, wenn ich diese Seite so lese, ist ja alles in Butter.
Guido, kannst dich wieder entspannen!!!


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> dann wirds zu spät sein
> 
> ..zu spät für was?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (9. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Fragen wir doch mal den Kassenwart:
> 
> Roudy, recht das Geld in der Vereinskasse noch, um zwei, drei Schaufeln für die "Table statt Double- Fraktion" zu beschaffen? Wenn ja, lässt sich das Problem doch lösen, oder? 4 bis 6 Wochen schüppen, dann is alles klar.
> 
> Und stimmt schon: Ohne Herausforderung geht nix voran. Ich ärgere mich heute noch, dass ich Seppels Drop mit'm Trekkingrad am Sonntag ausgeschlagen hab'...



Und woher willst du die Erde bzw. Sand her holen. Auch mit der Schubkarre? Ich denke, da wird´s noch Probleme geben! Und ganz ehrlich; möchte jetzt nicht den Moralapostel bzw. Spielverderber spielen; aber wenn die "flowigige" Streckenführung so bleibt, gibt´s demnächst "etwas" mehr für die netten Kollegen in Gehrden und oder in der MHH zu tun. Denn es gibt immer wieder Fahrer die sich überschätzen. Und stellt euch mal vor, wenn es wieder einen Saboteur (rote Zora) gibt, der ständig die Strecke zerstört und sich dadurch der nächste Fahrer dann ordentlich auf die Fresse legt? Mal gucken, wem die Versicherung die Schuld gibt? 

"Sind sie denn ihrer Aufsichtspflicht ordnungsgemäß nachgekommen?"

Wie gesagt, möchte hier nicht als pessimistisch verstanden werden; ich möchte nur noch einmal zum Nachdenken anregen, da die Doubles, Gab´s etc. hier nicht im Vereinsinteresse gebaut werden mMn!

Ok...ich verstehe ebenfalls die Leute, die ihre Freizeit mit Bauen im Deister verbringen. Dies finde ich perse auch sehr gut. Ansonsten hätten wir nicht so eine schöne Streckenvielfalt; aber was auf dem Ü30 passiert, der zumal unser Vereinstrail sein wird, kann es doch nicht sein, dass man für´s Befahren hoffen muss, unten noch alle Teile am Körper zu tragen. (gebe zu die Wortwahl war jetzt etwas extrem).
Und die Argumente mit dem Herumfahren um die großen Sprünge, kann auch nicht zählen; denn dann hätten die meisten Vereinsmitglieder keinen Spaß mehr beim Abfahren, da das ständige Umfahren auf dauer nervig wird. Ich hüpfe auch mal ganz gerne und Fliegen macht mir in aller Regel auch Spaß, aber meint ihr nicht das hier doch eher große als kleine Sprünge bauen die Aufgabe war? Klar gibt es auch ein paar kleinere Dinger, aber die kann man an einer bzw. an zwei Händen abzählen.

Klar müssen dann diejenigen sich ebenfalls mit dem Bebauen der Strecke beschäftigen, die etwas zu bemängeln bzw. etwas anderes fordern. Aber dann wird´s spätestens zwischen den beiden Interssengruppen krachen! Da der jetzige Bautrupp dies sicher nicht akzeptieren wird...siehe Guido´s Zitat.

Fazit: Wie schon geschrieben; ich möchte nicht als Spielverderber gelten oder hier jemanden angreifen. Nein dies ist nicht meine Intension. Ich möchte lediglich zum Nachdenken anregen. Ich bin auch noch kein Deisterfreunde Mitglied, da ich mir den Ausgang dieser Streckenangelegenheit als Entscheidung abhängig mache.

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Reaktionen von euch sein werden???


----------



## 1Tintin (9. März 2012)

Ich sag ja, Popcorn für alle... es bleibt spannend, also bleibt dran.
_Hier könnte ma jetzt wohl prima einen Werbeblock einbauen._

.-)

Der Onkel macht nur spass...


----------



## Skyjet (9. März 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, Popcorn für alle... es bleibt spannend, also bleibt dran.
> _Hier könnte ma jetzt wohl prima einen Werbeblock einbauen._
> 
> .-)
> ...



wäre ja auch sonst zu langweilig


----------



## Torben. (9. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Torben. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dann wirds zu spät sein
> ...


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. März 2012)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Und woher willst du die Erde bzw. Sand her holen. Auch mit der Schubkarre? Ich denke, da wird´s noch Probleme geben! Und ganz ehrlich; möchte jetzt nicht den Moralapostel bzw. Spielverderber spielen; aber wenn die "flowigige" Streckenführung so bleibt, gibt´s demnächst "etwas" mehr für die netten Kollegen in Gehrden und oder in der MHH zu tun. Denn es gibt immer wieder Fahrer die sich überschätzen. Und stellt euch mal vor, wenn es wieder einen Saboteur (rote Zora) gibt, der ständig die Strecke zerstört und sich dadurch der nächste Fahrer dann ordentlich auf die Fresse legt? Mal gucken, wem die Versicherung die Schuld gibt?
> 
> "Sind sie denn ihrer Aufsichtspflicht ordnungsgemäß nachgekommen?"
> 
> ...



Soweit ich das verstanden habe ging es Guido doch lediglich um die Doubles direkt nach der Schranke? 

Hast du dir den Rest des Ü30 mal angeschaut (also was nach Guido's Doubles kommt)? Also da ist doch nun wirklich für jeden was dabei... Man sieht doch dort auch, dass sich eben ganz konkret Gedanken gemacht wurden um die Sachen für verschiedene Könnensstufen nutzbar zu machen. Ich denke da z.B. an die eine Stelle: ganz rechts lang - mit Flow in den Anlieger, Mitte rechts Mini-Double, Mitte Links - mittlerer Double, ganz links größerer Hip-Jump...

Und zum Thema "Freeride": Was wenn nicht Doubles/Gaps, Drops und Anlieger soll man denn auf einem Trail wie dem (unteren Teil) des Ü30 auch bauen? Das Ding ist fast eben, hat keine Steine, wenig Wurzeln... Ohne diese Sachen ist das Ding sogar als CC-Trail noch gähnend langweilig. Und wer auf schnelle und flowige 'Naturtrails' mit etwas anspruchsvollerem Untergrund steht, findet doch mit dem oberen Teil des Ü30 einen der schönsten Trails im Deister finde ich.


----------



## Skyjet (9. März 2012)

hmmm...da hätte ich wohl gestern meine Brille vom Matsch besser säubern müssen.

Was bin ich auch immer so´n Schisser...


----------



## Zonerider (9. März 2012)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Und woher willst du die Erde bzw. Sand her holen. Auch mit der Schubkarre? Ich denke, da wird´s noch Probleme geben! Und ganz ehrlich; möchte jetzt nicht den Moralapostel bzw. Spielverderber spielen; aber wenn die "flowigige" Streckenführung so bleibt, gibt´s demnächst "etwas" mehr für die netten Kollegen in Gehrden und oder in der MHH zu tun. Denn es gibt immer wieder Fahrer die sich überschätzen.



Eine geplante und saubere Streckenführung birgt weniger Gefahr als ein loser Trail. Das Thema Selbstüberschätzung ist ein Aspekt, den man nicht einmal in kommerziellen Bikeparks ganz ausschließen kann. Von daher halte ich eine gut erkennbare Beschilderung ala "Protektorenpflicht" - "Achtung" - "No Beginner" usw. für einen guten Denkansatz.



Skyjet schrieb:


> Und stellt euch mal vor, wenn es wieder einen Saboteur (rote Zora) gibt, der ständig die Strecke zerstört und sich dadurch der nächste Fahrer dann ordentlich auf die Fresse legt? Mal gucken, wem die Versicherung die Schuld gibt?
> 
> "Sind sie denn ihrer Aufsichtspflicht ordnungsgemäß nachgekommen?"



Ein Saboteur wird es sich 2 Mal überlegen, auf einer legal angelegten Strecke seine Spielchen zu treiben. Dies wird jedoch, so denke ich mir, in die Verhandlungen was die Versicherung angeht, mit einfließen. Auch da sollte man sich nicht zu viele Gedanken als Fahrer machen, dafür ist der Verein da und was ich mitbekommen habe, sitzen dort tatsächlich 2-3 fähige Köpfe auch selbst auf dem Sattel.



Skyjet schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, möchte hier nicht als pessimistisch verstanden werden; ich möchte nur noch einmal zum Nachdenken anregen, da die Doubles, Gab´s etc. hier nicht im Vereinsinteresse gebaut werden mMn!



Hm, nicht im Vereinsinteresse? Ich bin kein Mitglied doch gebe ich zu bedenken, wer für diese Art der Legalisierung kämpft, tut dies sicherlich nicht "nur" für Wochenendausflügler. Klar ist da ein gewisser Eigennutz vorhanden und den steh ich gerne jedem zu, welcher sich für solche Projekte stark macht. Ich würd es nicht anders machen. Es wird niemand zu irgend etwas gezwungen, nicht hier, in Willingen oder PDS ...



Skyjet schrieb:


> Ok...ich verstehe ebenfalls die Leute, die ihre Freizeit mit Bauen im Deister verbringen. Dies finde ich perse auch sehr gut. Ansonsten hätten wir nicht so eine schöne Streckenvielfalt; aber was auf dem Ü30 passiert, der zumal unser Vereinstrail sein wird, kann es nicht sein, dass es nur was für freerider wird. Und die Argumente mit dem Herumfahren um die großen Sprünge kann auch nicht zählen; denn dann hätten die meisten Vereinsmitglieder keinen Spaß mehr beim Abfahren, da das ständige Umfahren den Spaß rausnimmt! Ich hüpfe auch mal ganz gerne und Fliegen macht mir in aller Regel auch Spaß, aber meint ihr nicht das hier doch eher große als kleine Sprünge bauen die Aufgabe war? Klar gibt es auch ein paar kleinere Dinger, aber die kann man an einer bzw. an zwei Händen abzählen.



Ich fahr den Ü30 seit ca. 6 Jahren und habe so manche Wandlung mit bekommen. In dieser Zeit sind kleine und größere Flugphasen hinzugekommen, abgerissen, um-und neugebaut worden. Ich für meinen Teil halte eine , wie oben bereits erwähnte, geplante Streckenführung, gerade was kleinere Sprünge und Chickenways betrifft, für vielseitiger.




Skyjet schrieb:


> Klar müssen dann diejenigen sich ebenfalls mit dem Bebauen der Strecke beschäftigen, die etwas zu bemängeln bzw. etwas anderes fordern. Aber dann wird´s spätestens zwischen den beiden Interssengruppen krachen! Da der jetzige Bautrupp dies sicher nicht akzeptieren wird...siehe Guido´s Zitat.



In solch einem Fall halte ich eine Demokratie für überbewertet. Alle unter einem Hut, never. Von daher muss eine Gruppe das Sagen haben. Es fließen aus allen Richtungen Anregungen und Vorschläge mit ein, so soll es sein doch es jedem Recht machen ist unmöglich und auch nicht gewollt. Dann würde die Geschichte um die Legalisierung von Trails immer noch als Stammtisch-Parole für Umsatz in der Kneipe sorgen.



Skyjet schrieb:


> Fazit: Wie schon geschrieben; ich möchte nicht als Spielverderber gelten oder hier jemanden angreifen. Nein dies ist nicht meine Intension. Ich möchte lediglich zum Nachdenken anregen. Ich bin auch noch kein Deisterfreunde Mitglied, da ich mir den Ausgang dieser Streckenangelegenheit als Entscheidung abhängig mache.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie die Reaktionen von euch sein werden???



Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, so hab ich deine Argumentation auch nicht aufgefasst, eher als Starthilfe (das ich auch mal wieder was zu Schreiben hab)  ... von daher, nicht zu viele Gedanken machen, einfach den Trailbauern vertrauen und ich muss  dazu noch anmerken, es ist ein Pilotprojekt (mein Wissensstand) ... da wird sicherlich auch in der Saison der eine oder andere Umbau mit in die Streckenpflege mit einfließen.

MfG Zonerider


----------



## sundancer (9. März 2012)

Den Ausführungen von Skyjet stimme ich voll und ganz zu, auch im Hinblick auf das Thema Versicherung.
Auch ich bin noch kein Mitglied der Deisterfreunde. Ich werde auch erstmal eine Weile beobachten, wie sich der Verein entwickelt und dann über einen Beitritt nachdenken. 
Ich bin wirklich gerne im Deister unterwegs. Aber anhand der gerade laufenden Diskusdion über die Bauten an den Strecken merkt man, daß es schwierig, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich ist, die Interessen aller Biker im Deister unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Dafür gehen die unterschiedlichen Vorstellungen der Biker viel zu weit auseinander.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Hagen3000 (9. März 2012)

Skyjet schrieb:


> hmmm...da hätte ich wohl gestern meine Brille vom Matsch besser säubern müssen.
> 
> Was bin ich auch immer so´n Schisser...



Och Mensch Daniel. So war das sicher nicht gemeint. Denke nicht, dass du ein Schisser bist und fahren kannste auch  Hatte mich gerade daher auch nur gewundert, dass du den Trail so als ausschließlich extrem darstellst... Aber so hat eben jeder seine Meinung und das ist ja auch prinzipiell gut so und interessant. Whatever, bin dann mal wieder raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> .
> 
> MfG Zonerider



Alter!!!


----------



## Skyjet (9. März 2012)

@ Zonerider: Schöner Beitrag....genau so habe ich mir die Diskussion vorgestellt....

...ich stimme dir sogar in manchen Punkten absolut zu...

"Ich fahr den Ü30 seit ca. 6 Jahren und habe so manche Wandlung mit bekommen. In dieser Zeit sind kleine und größere Flugphasen hinzugekommen, abgerissen, um-und neugebaut worden. Ich für meinen Teil halte eine , wie oben bereits erwähnte, geplante Streckenführung, gerade was kleinere Sprünge und Chickenways betrifft, für vielseitiger."

Ich sehe es genauso wie du. Natürlich benötigt man auch Sprünge, um einen Trail interessant zu gestalten. Genauso wie man Steinfelder oder Steilabfahrten benötigt. Ok...die beiden Letzteren stehen uns nicht zur Verfügung. Aber es wird mMn ein bissl übertrieben, was die Höhe  und den Schwierigkeitsgrad der meisten "Hindernisse" anbelangt. Ich habe die Strecke nicht 100% im Kürbis; aber ich musste gestern schon das ein oder andere Mal schmunzeln als ich die Strecke gefahren bin. Sprünge sind eine Sache...sichere Landungen aber meist die Lebensversicherung...und erfahrungsgemäß geben Bäume bei den meisten Konfrontationen mit den Bikern nicht nach! So what...


----------



## Skyjet (9. März 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Eine geplante und saubere Streckenführung birgt weniger Gefahr als ein loser Trail. Das Thema Selbstüberschätzung ist ein Aspekt, den man nicht einmal in kommerziellen Bikeparks ganz ausschließen kann. Von daher halte ich eine gut erkennbare Beschilderung ala "Protektorenpflicht" - "Achtung" - "No Beginner" usw. für einen guten Denkansatz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hagen3000 schrieb:


> Och Mensch Daniel. So war das sicher nicht gemeint. Denke nicht, dass du ein Schisser bist und fahren kannste auch  Hatte mich gerade daher auch nur gewundert, dass du den Trail so als ausschließlich extrem darstellst... Aber so hat eben jeder seine Meinung und das ist ja auch prinzipiell gut so und interessant. Whatever, bin dann mal wieder raus...



Eh Hagen...so war das von mir doch auch nicht gemeint....

Aber ein wenig Ironie gehört doch immer dazu...


----------



## herkulars (9. März 2012)

> einfach den Trailbauern vertrauen und ich muss dazu noch anmerken, es ist ein Pilotprojekt (mein Wissensstand)



Genau so! Der Plan ist auch nicht den Ü30 komplett mit Doubles zuzupflastern. Es wird die Möglichkeit geben parallele Linien zu wählen. Selbstverständlich macht es mehr Aufwand einen großen Double zu bauen als keinen.  Von daher liegt es wohl auf der Hand, dass die Sprünge mal als erstes entstehen. Alles andere wird noch kommen. Also übt Euch doch erstmal in Geduld.


----------



## Madeba (9. März 2012)

vielleicht hat der eine oder andere vergessen, wofür der Verein gegründet wurde. Dazu mal ein Blick auf die DF-HP:



> ...ein Verein, der im Deister legale *Freeridestrecken* bauen und betreiben wird.



steht da irgendwas von flowigen CC-Trails ? 

Und lasst den Bauausschuß mal machen, bisher waren doch auch alle mit den Strecken zufrieden, da mehr oder weniger von allen mit (fast) allem fahrbar...


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

@Torben - BALD !!! 

@Zonerider - erklärste mir denn noch mal Deinen 'Bikepark Deister' ?  4 mal hat's ja persönlich nicht geklappt, jetzt vielleicht? 

@all - worüber wird sich hier jetzt aufgeregt? 
Darüber, daß der trail noch nicht fertig ist? 
Darüber, daß er im Aufbau ist?
Darüber, daß versucht wird allen gerecht zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (9. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> @Zonerider - erklärste mir denn noch mal Deinen 'Bikepark Deister' ?  4 mal hat's ja persönlich nicht geklappt, jetzt vielleicht?



Weshalb bedarf dies einer Erklärung, wäre mir neu oder möchtest du mir, wie in der IG unterstellen, ich täte damit "gegen" die Deisterfreun.de arbeiten, dies wäre kontraproduktiv usw.? Ich habe dir dazu schon in der IG etwas geschrieben, worauf möchtest du jetzt also hier hinaus?


----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)




----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

http://bikepark-deister.de/
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikep...48235951924702


Zonerider - erinnerste Dich nicht? 
War im Oktober letztes Jahr. Damals wollte ich 'ne Erklärung für den 'bikepark deister' in der IG von BikeInfection bei 'allgem. Diskussionsrunde' - falls Du es vergessen haben solltest. Kannste Dir ja auch noch mal durchlesen.  
Dann waren 3 Termine wo Du mich ansprechen wolltest um es mir zu erklären. Haste nicht getan.
Davor gab's einen Termin auf'm Farn - haste auch nicht getan.


----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)

ICh will mich mal ganz kurz einmischen! 

die seite Bikepark-Deister.de ist ne nette seite, nur leider müsste sie mehr auf dem laufenden gehalten werden, stimmts zoomie?


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

Bastis - Gibt es einen Bikepark Deister?  Was gehört für Dich dazu?


----------



## Zonerider (9. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> http://bikepark-deister.de/
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bikep...48235951924702
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich erinnere ich mich, wer könnte DAS vergessen 

Trotzdem seh ich keinen Grund, hier ein privates Projekt erklären zu müssen. Selbsterklärend wäre hier das passende Wort. Wir können jedoch, sofern es dir danach gelüstet, die Diskussion hier weiter führen, das Pro & Contra durch gehen usw.. Hab ich keine Schmerzen mit aber eine Erklärung, warum ich was mache ... nönö


----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)

na der name ist ja nicht ausschlaggebend!! ich weiss was du meinst aber ich würde die seite jetzt nicht unbedingt auf einen park mit lift etc beziehen  

ganz im gegenteil!

wozu die seite dienen soll ist ja sehr ersichtlich formuliert  da gibt es auch keinen freiraum für falsche interpretationen!

korriege mich bitte sollte ich falsch liegen!

zitat aus der bikepark deister. de

Seid gegrüsst und ein herzliches Willkommen auf der Seite, welche es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, interessierte MTBler und Deisterfreunde über News und Neuigkeiten rund um das Biken im Deister zu informieren. Mit dem Start des Projekt Bikepark-Deister.de soll eine Anlaufstelle geschaffen werden, welche Biker aus der Region, rund um den Deister, mit Informationen versorgt.

Ihr habt Bilder, Videos oder andere Informationen die unbedingt hier rein gehören? Dann her damit!


----------



## njoerd (9. März 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Mit dem Start des Projekt Bikepark-Deister.de soll eine Anlaufstelle geschaffen werden, welche Biker aus der Region, rund um den Deister, mit Informationen versorgt.



irreführend!


----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> irreführend!



wieso?


----------



## Skyjet (9. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> @Torben - BALD !!!
> 
> @Zonerider - erklärste mir denn noch mal Deinen 'Bikepark Deister' ?  4 mal hat's ja persönlich nicht geklappt, jetzt vielleicht?
> 
> ...



Conny, hier regt sich doch gar keiner auf. Die einzige die schon wieder nen rotes Köfchen bekommt bist doch du wieder...

Ein Forum ist dazu da um Kritikpunkte zu besprechen und dient nicht dazu aufeinander rumzuhacken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (9. März 2012)

warum gibt es eine Website "Bikepark-Deister.de", wenn es diesen Park aber nicht gibt?


----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> warum gibt es eine Website "Bikepark-Deister.de", wenn es diesen Park aber nicht gibt?



wenn wir die seite an sich betrachten, unabhängig von der domain??

die domain ist doch uninteressant!

jetzt stell dir mal den selben aufbau vor, eine seite die biker informiert, die domain ist aber "sex.3.de" bspw.. 

das ist sinnlos! meiner meinung nach.. die domain st doch gut, sie ist schnell zu finden wenn ich deister google, und sie macht aufmerksam durch den begriff bikepark!

es lässt verleiten auf die seite mal zu klicken.. wenn ich mir den inhalt durchlese schliesse ich nicht auf einen PARK im sinne von PARK


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

Zonie - warum sollte es denn jetzt klappen - wg der Anonymität des Internet? 

basti - Ach Basti, einen 'Bikepark Deister' gibt es so einfach nicht. Und ich wollte ne Erklärung  was er darunter versteht.


----------



## Skyjet (9. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> vielleicht hat der eine oder andere vergessen, wofür der Verein gegründet wurde. Dazu mal ein Blick auf die DF-HP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und liest du in meinem Statement irgendwas von "ich fordere flowige CC-Strecken"...


----------



## njoerd (9. März 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> wenn wir die seite an sich betrachten, unabhängig von der domain??
> 
> die domain ist doch uninteressant!
> 
> ...





Ist das dein Ernst?


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

Daniel, ich rege mich gar nicht auf


----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst?



es ist mehr eine frage? 

ich sage nicht das es so ist ich sage das es so sein könnte! ich persönlich kann ja auch nur sagen was ich denke


----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Daniel, ich rege mich gar nicht auf


----------



## Zonerider (9. März 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> warum gibt es eine Website "Bikepark-Deister.de", wenn es diesen Park aber nicht gibt?



Es gibt den Deisterpark, wird auf vielen Seiten so beschrieben. Warum also nicht einen Deisterpark, in dem Bike gefahren wird, ein Bikepark.

Diese Seite enthällt nirgends irreführende Informationen, welche sich mit einem komerziellem Bikepark verwechseln lassen. Ich denke vielmehr, hier wird einfach nur Stimmung gemacht und wie ich es von zoomie nicht anders kenne, kam dieser Einwurf von ihr erst wieder auf, als ich meinen Beitrag zu dieser Diskussion bzgl. des Ü30 geleistet hatte, vorher net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (9. März 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Es gibt den Deisterpark, wird auf vielen Seiten so beschrieben. Warum also nicht einen Deisterpark, in dem Bike gefahren wird, ein Bikepark.



Beispiele?


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. März 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Trotzdem seh ich keinen Grund, hier ein privates Projekt erklären zu müssen. Selbsterklärend wäre hier das passende Wort. Wir können jedoch, sofern es dir danach gelüstet, die Diskussion hier weiter führen, das Pro & Contra durch gehen usw.. Hab ich keine Schmerzen mit aber eine Erklärung, warum ich was mache ... nönö


 
ehrliche meinung ???
auf kosten anderer ( hier speziell die deisterfreun.de) geld machen. 
oder warum hast du dir die seite deisterfreunde.de dazu gesichert ?


----------



## bastis (9. März 2012)

Deisterpark bei Google


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

Zonie - wann soll ich das auch sonst machen? Ansprechen tuste mich ja nicht.


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

http://www.strassenkatalog.de/osm/deisterpark,23617907w.html

DAS hier???


----------



## Zonerider (9. März 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ehrliche meinung ???
> auf kosten anderer ( hier speziell die deisterfreun.de) geld machen.
> oder warum hast du dir die seite deisterfreunde.de dazu gesichert ?



Weil ich´s kann.




zoomie schrieb:


> Zonie - wann soll ich das auch sonst machen? Ansprechen tuste mich ja nicht.



Dann lass uns doch mal n festen Termin machen. Aber erst, wenn ich wieder laufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

Zonie, wie wär's beim Stammtisch nä Freitag?   Gibts da jetzt 'ne Location?


----------



## Zonerider (9. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Zonie, wie wär's beim Stammtisch nä Freitag?   Gibts da jetzt 'ne Location?



Gerne, Ort und Uhrzeit? Dann kann ich sagen, wie ich da hin komme.


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

Location weiß ich jetzt grade auch noch nicht - das Bennexer in Bennigsen oder die Waldapotheke waren im Gespräch. Warten wir mal auf Antwort. 
Aber nächsten Freitag halten wir fest!


----------



## Zonerider (9. März 2012)

Waldapotheke wäre sinniger, da Krücken. Warten wir ab und schick mir bei feststehender Location einfach ne PM.


----------



## zoomie (9. März 2012)

jo


----------



## njoerd (9. März 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Deisterpark bei Google



stark, wo ist der Bezug zum MTB?


----------



## chris2305 (9. März 2012)

Geil ein mtb park auf dem gelände. Das schlage ich hier mal vor


----------



## Torben. (9. März 2012)

Skyjet schrieb:


> Denn es gibt immer wieder Fahrer die sich überschätzen. Und stellt euch mal vor, wenn es wieder einen Saboteur (rote Zora) gibt, der ständig die Strecke zerstört und sich dadurch der nächste Fahrer dann ordentlich auf die Fresse legt?



für sowas haben wir ja die versicherung 



> ich möchte nur noch einmal zum Nachdenken anregen, da die Doubles, Gab´s etc. hier nicht im Vereinsinteresse gebaut werden mMn!



warum ist das denn nicht im vereinsintresse?
die leute im verein die größere sachen haben wollen zählen nicht mit zum vereinsintresse? 

bei fast jedem größeren ist ja auch etwas kleines daneben eine welle zum drüberrollen oder abspringen jenachdem was man machen will für jeden fahrbar!



> aber was auf dem Ü30 passiert, der zumal unser Vereinstrail sein wird, kann es nicht sein, dass es nur was für freerider wird


wie oben schon gesagt es gibt kleine sachen für allmauntain und ednuro zudem ist auch alles mit einem dirtbike oder einem anderen ht fahrbar
wer naturbelassene strecken fahren will der muss auf die anderen trails ausweichen die vereinsstrecken sind da um legal zu bauen sonst bräuchten wir sie ja nicht.



> Und die Argumente mit dem Herumfahren um die großen Sprünge kann auch nicht zählen; denn dann hätten die meisten Vereinsmitglieder keinen Spaß mehr beim Abfahren, da das ständige Umfahren den Spaß rausnimmt!!



das umfahren der sprünge ist ganz sicher keine spaßbremse alle chickenways sind so angelegt das sie den flow nicht bremsen man muss nicht um die sprünge rumzirkeln wie auf manch anderen trails.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. März 2012)

Entschuldigen Sie bitte, dürfte ich kurz stören, bitte, danke.

Ich wurde von mehren Leuten nach der Deutschen Enduro Serie gefragt. Seit heute ist die Homepage online, die Anmeldung wird wohl demnächst freigeschaltet. Vielleicht lässt sich ja noch der ein (Dease) oder andere (Phil81) überreden.

www.enduroseries.net

@Evel: Wann und wo fahrt ihr morgen? Wir wollten uns um 10 am Waldkater treffen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> für sowas haben wir ja die versicherung


 
ich denke aber, dass wir die versicherung nichtüberstrapazieren sollten und dadurch die prämie in die höhe treiben. 

selbstüberschätzung oder eigene blödheit sollte mMn aus der Versicherung ausgeschlossen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (9. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> vielleicht hat der eine oder andere vergessen, wofür der Verein gegründet wurde. Dazu mal ein Blick auf die DF-HP:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 danke 
genau das denke ich jedes mal wenn sich jemand beschwert es sei nicht cc gerecht


----------



## Torben. (9. März 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> warum gibt es eine Website "Bikepark-Deister.de", wenn es diesen Park aber nicht gibt?



das ist der springende punkt! wo ist der gefällt mit button


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. März 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem CC Hobel auch gut den Berg runter gekommen.

Und beschwert habe ich mich nie, dass die Trails nicht CC geeignet sind.
Ich wusste ja früher oder später fahr ich eh Fully, da ist mir das dann egal


----------



## Torben. (9. März 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich denke aber, dass wir die versicherung nichtüberstrapazieren sollten und dadurch die prämie in die höhe treiben.
> 
> selbstüberschätzung oder eigene blödheit sollte mMn aus der Versicherung ausgeschlossen werden.



ja das ist wohl war  nur etwas tun können wir gegen selbstüberschatzung nicht da gibs keine bauten die dafor schützen (gummiezelle)


----------



## schappi (9. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Location weiß ich jetzt grade auch noch nicht - das Bennexer in Bennigsen oder die Waldapotheke waren im Gespräch. Warten wir mal auf Antwort.
> Aber nächsten Freitag halten wir fest!


Der Stammtisch ist nächste Freitag im Bennexer
zu Ort und Uhrzeit schaut bitte in die DF IG

Gruß
Schappi
P.S. Zonie und Basti ihr beiden geht mir mit eurem Hintenrumgehabe und eurer Feigheit so auf den Zeiger, das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. März 2012)

Nach meiner Feierabendrunde..gleich mal die nächste Frage:

Ist was am WE irgendwas los ?

Waldkater, SpB ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. März 2012)

Wer fährt Sonntag mit? Start am waldkater um 12:00. Kleiner Tip. Es gibt Kuchen 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## kwark (9. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt Sonntag mit? Start am waldkater um 12:00. Kleiner Tip. Es gibt Kuchen



bin dabei!


----------



## Paskull (9. März 2012)

Sa. ist Party hoffe das ich um 12:00 fit bin melde mich noch @homer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. März 2012)

Da schließ ich mich gerne an! 

Morgen werd ich aber pausieren, sonst müsst ihr wieder ständig auf mich warten.

Was ist denn geplant Homer?

Gerne wieder mit Verpflegungsstation!


----------



## Jennfa (9. März 2012)

Na wenn es Kuchen gibt komme ich wohl auch ! Bringe auch mal mein neues Spielzeug mit!


----------



## Paskull (9. März 2012)

Neues Spielzeug??? Was? Bilder!?


----------



## Jennfa (9. März 2012)

Höhö, dann musste Sonntag wohl kommen !


----------



## reflux (9. März 2012)

so ab nächster woche wieder komplett mobil
wo sind jetzt die hannoveraner_innen, die über den
benther und gerdener berg in den deister fahren?


----------



## Skyjet (9. März 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Sa. ist Party hoffe das ich um 12:00 fit bin melde mich noch @homer



Trinkst doch eh nur River Cola

//


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (9. März 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> so ab nächster woche wieder komplett mobil
> wo sind jetzt die hannoveraner_innen, die über den
> benther und gerdener berg in den deister fahren?



Solche soll es hier tatsächlich geben


----------



## LocoFanatic (9. März 2012)

ich finde es beeindruckend, was sich in den (besonders letzten) Jahren aus den Strecken im Deister entwickelt hat. Ich denke, dafür sind die immer gleichen Motivierten verantwortlich, sei es im Bereich der Legalisierung, aber auch bei Streckenbau und -pflege.
Ein großes Lob und dickes Danke von meiner Seite an euch für eure Zeit, Kraft, Schweiß und Nerven.

Auch ich bin eher aus der Fraktion "Umfahren statt Springen", aber es sind doch super Trails unterschiedlichster Anforderungen und Beschaffenheit. Da ist doch für jeden was dabei. Und wichtig ist doch nur, dass jeder etwas für sich findet. Daher wären also Strecken, die nur "entweder oder bedienen" doof. Aber fast alle anspruchsvolleren Hindernisse sind umfahrbar. Und solange das gewährleistet ist, sehe ich auch keine Gefahr.

@ Homer: So, 12:00 WK bin ich dabei. freue mich schon


----------



## bastis (10. März 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> stark, wo ist der Bezug zum MTB?



Das war nicht die Frage!!! Hättest du gelesen wüsstest du das ich meinen Standpunkt klar gemacht habe! Und ich habe auch den Bezug zum MTB erläutert!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. März 2012)

@Madeba  
Danke!!!

Eure Luxusprobleme möcht ich haben, ihr verwöhnten Gören! Fragt doch mal jemanden in Rostock, wie er unsere Trails im Deister findet?
Euch geht's einfach zu gut, das ist das ganze Problem!

An dieser völlig absurden Diskussion werd ich mich nicht beteiligen. Wenn jemand Fragen zum Trail hat, kann er mich im Wald ansprechen!

Raus!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. März 2012)

Samy, ich fahr nachher um 12 hier los und bin zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr am Ü30.


----------



## chris2305 (10. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Madeba
> Danke!!!
> 
> Eure Luxusprobleme möcht ich haben, ihr verwöhnten Gören! Fragt doch mal jemanden in Rostock, wie er unsere Trails im Deister findet?
> ...



So Isses


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. März 2012)

@Evel: Dann bis später.


----------



## caromaus (10. März 2012)

Da bin ich hier mal drauf um mal zu schauen was hier so abgeht und was muss ich sehen?  Mann ich muss St....n da echt recht geben und ganz erlich wenn einer irgend was gegen die Sachen die wir auf dem ü30 gebaut haben hat  dann ist da was im Kopf nicht ok und ich finde es lustig das sich hier die Leute aufregen die sich immer über Sprünge oder ähnliches  aufregen ... Ich weiss sonst ist es langweillig wenn Mann nicht rum meckern kann,  aber eins ist klar wenn jetzt bei den Sachen die da stehen einer sagt " ...gibt´s demnächst "etwas" mehr für die netten Kollegen in Gehrden und oder in der MHH zu tun... " dann müssen wir leider alles was ja so gefährlich ist im Deister endschärffen das würde bedeuten das wir nicht mehr auf trail's fahren können weil da ist jeder Stein und jede Wurtzel nen Schlüsselbein Killer! Naja wollte mich hier zwar nicht einmischen aber jetzt reichte es mir nach dem Leute mit denen ich immer baue mitgeteilet haben was hier schon wieder so abgeht! Und um noch nen bischen Salz in die Wunde zustreuen,  wir werden heute wieder um 12 los legen ich denke mal mit nen Sprung!   LG an Alle die sich wieder Aufregen ...


----------



## ohneworte (10. März 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich denke aber, dass wir die versicherung nichtüberstrapazieren sollten und dadurch die prämie in die höhe treiben.
> 
> selbstüberschätzung oder eigene blödheit sollte mMn aus der Versicherung ausgeschlossen werden.



Und wie willst Du das definieren?


----------



## Xeleux (10. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt Sonntag mit? Start am waldkater um 12:00. Kleiner Tip. Es gibt Kuchen
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Ich würd mich auch gern mit noch 2 weiteren Freunden Eurer Gruppe anschließen ... damit wir endlich auch mal den Deister kennenlernen 

Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. März 2012)

Ich muss ehrlich mal sagen: Ich find's geil was auf dem Ü30 entsteht. Ein riesen Lob und Dank an alle, die sich seit Wochen regelmäßig dafür abrackern. Da meine Freizeit momentan auf ein paar Stunden am Sonntag geschrumpft ist, werde ich ich zumindest morgen mal ne Runde Kuchen vorbeibringen und ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Paskull (10. März 2012)

Wenn denn genug Schaufeln da sind!


----------



## tweetygogo (10. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich mal sagen: Ich find's geil was auf dem Ü30 entsteht. Ein riesen Lob und Dank an alle, die sich seit Wochen regelmäßig dafür abrackern. Da meine Freizeit momentan auf ein paar Stunden am Sonntag geschrumpft ist, werde ich ich zumindest morgen mal ne Runde Kuchen vorbeibringen und ne Schaufel in die Hand nehmen.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Wollte eigentlich auch schon dabei sein, schaffe es aber wegen Arbeit noch nicht kommt aber noch!


----------



## Skyjet (10. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Madeba
> Danke!!!
> 
> Eure Luxusprobleme möcht ich haben, ihr verwöhnten Gören! Fragt doch mal jemanden in Rostock, wie er unsere Trails im Deister findet?
> ...



Ironie ON - Wenn ich das nächste Mal in Rostock bin, werde ich mal irgend jemanden fragen. - Ironie OFF

Klar gefällt euch so ne Diskussion 
nicht in den Kram - die ja schon seit Monaten am Ü30 rumbasteln-
Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass alles ******* ist. Ich habe lediglich einmal das Licht in eine andere Richtung lenken wollen! Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!
Aber gut, die Mehrheit, mit ihren durchdachten Argumenten, hat euch Recht gegeben; auch wenn es sicher nicht alles Mitglieder der deisterfreun.de waren.  So what...Kann zwar schlecht verlieren ;-) Aber das Vorhaben gezielt schlecht reden möchte ich auch net! Schaun wa mal was die Zukunft so mitbringt...lg aus Zürich


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. März 2012)

Nach längerer Deisterabstinenz hab ich mir heute mal angeguckt, was auf dem Ü30 so passiert ist. Es ist der Hammer! Sowas findet man in den meisten Bikeparks nicht. 

Der Ü30 Trail war, bevor er bebaut wurde, ziemlich langweilig und ein ewiges Getrete. Deshalb sehe ich die Bauten als Mehrwert, denn der Trail konnte nur besser werden. Es wird sich wohl niemand beschweren können, dass sein zugewachsener Lieblingstrettrail durch die Sprünge verschandelt wurde.

Selbst wenn man sämtliche Sprünge auslässt, macht der Trail richtig Spaß. Dass er für Nicht-Springer jetzt unfahrbar sein sollte, ist ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

DASS auf der legalen Strecke soviele und so große Sprünge wie möglich gebaut werden, ist doch völlig klar. Trails ohne Sprünge (nicht offiziell) gibts doch genug.

Dass ich selber lieber beide Reifen am Boden habe, dürfte den meisten bekannt sein.

Bis morgen


----------



## stefan64 (10. März 2012)

@Frühschicht: 

Ich bin morgen krankheitsbedingt raus


----------



## Skyjet (10. März 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nach längerer Deisterabstinenz hab ich mir heute mal angeguckt, was auf dem Ü30 so passiert ist. Es ist der Hammer! Sowas findet man in den meisten Bikeparks nicht.
> 
> Der Ü30 Trail war, bevor er bebaut wurde, ziemlich langweilig und ein ewiges Getrete. Deshalb sehe ich die Bauten als Mehrwert, denn der Trail konnte nur besser werden. Es wird sich wohl niemand beschweren können, dass sein zugewachsener Lieblingstrettrail durch die Sprünge verschandelt wurde.
> 
> ...




das mit den Nicht-Springern hat auch keiner hier im Forum geschrieben...Jungs erst einmal lesen!


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (10. März 2012)

Skyjet schrieb:


> das mit den Nicht-Springern hat auch keiner hier im Forum geschrieben...Jungs erst einmal lesen!


 
 ... Also, ich kann dem Post von SamyRSJ4 sehr gut folgen.
Weil : Sachlich und verständlich "niedergeschreiben" 

..."Jungs erst einmal lesen"... ?  

@Skyjet : 
Lies Dir den Post #5753, Zeile für Zeile, mal in aller Ruhe durch... 

Zugegeben, diesem Beitrag zu folgen ist etwas schwierig, aber es ist ja Wochenende.
(Manchmal hilft auch ein "Gegenlesen" bevor man das Verzapfte an die Öffentlichkeit lässt)

Okay , auf der Strecke "Zürich-Hannover" kann es schon zu Übermittlungsfehlern kommen...


----------



## janisj (10. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer fährt Sonntag mit? Start am waldkater um 12:00. Kleiner Tip. Es gibt Kuchen
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Kuchen........ ahhh, ick komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (10. März 2012)

Dr. Ritzel schrieb:


> ... Also, ich kann dem Post von SamyRSJ4 sehr gut folgen.
> Weil : Sachlich und verständlich "niedergeschreiben"
> 
> ..."Jungs erst einmal lesen"... ?
> ...



Naja mit nem Titel sollte man schon mehr Sachverstand mitbringen.  Hmm... Da es nun doch so langsam in eine falsche Richtung läuft, bzw. anfängt persönlich zu werden, beenden wir wohl besser diese Diskussion. 

PS: Ja..du hast Recht, genau diesen "schwer zu verständlichen" Beitrag habe ich zwischen Hannover und Zürich geschrieben!


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. März 2012)

@janisj
Nur wegen Kuchen kommen is leider nich! Den gibt's erst nach 300 min Schaufeln!!!


----------



## janisj (10. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @janisj
> Nur wegen Kuchen kommen is leider nich! Den gibt's erst nach 300 min Schaufeln!!!



Ok, dann komme ich vorbei wenn ihr mit dem schaufeln fertig seid....


----------



## matzinski (10. März 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> @Frühschicht:
> 
> Ich bin morgen krankheitsbedingt raus


Gute Besserung. Ich hoffe mal, es ist nur 'ne Rüsselseuche.


----------



## Hitzi (10. März 2012)

Wir haben heute schon unsere WP gemacht 
Viel Spaß!

Und: Popcorn! Es leben die Vereine!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2012)

@Skyjet: Du kannst doch gut Fahrrad fahren. Also kein Stress mit neuen Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skyjet (11. März 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @Skyjet: Du kannst doch gut Fahrrad fahren. Also kein Stress mit neuen Trails



Du, ich bin soooooo entspannt....


----------



## pAuly87 (11. März 2012)

Moin Leute,
ich würde den Tag heute gerne nutzen und meine Hilfe anbieten beim bauen (ü30?) 
nur ich hab null Plan wo der ist, also falls mich jemand vom Grab oder von der Rakete mitnehmen könnte?

MfG
Paul


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. März 2012)

Wer ist heute alles um 12:00 am waldkater ?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Torben. (11. März 2012)

fahre den nienststedter pass von egestorf hoch dort wo autos an der straße stehn bist du richtig ab 12 h oder einfach mal links den hang runtergucken da siehts du den trail auch ;-)


----------



## pAuly87 (11. März 2012)

Jau alles klar, danke


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. März 2012)

@Homer

Also ich bin da.

Was wird denn so gefahren ?


----------



## Bergamounter (11. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer ist heute alles um 12:00 am waldkater ?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.




meine Frau und ich wollen heute zusammen üben, sind wahrscheinlich auch etwas früher da


----------



## wichtigisimwald (11. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer ist heute alles um 12:00 am waldkater ?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Dabei!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. März 2012)

Der Plan lautet: Farn - Annaturm - Ladies only - Ü30


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## janisj (11. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer ist heute alles um 12:00 am waldkater ?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



ick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allrounder88 (11. März 2012)

Hey leute!

wohne seit kurzem in Hannover und war die ganze zeit auf der suche nach einem pumptrack in Hannover und Umgebung!
Bin über die seite pinkbike.com fündig geworden mit einem Beitrag über einen Pumptrack/dirtparcours in Hannover/Hemmingen!
Bin daraufhin nach der Beschreibung des Artikels in das waldstück hinter den spielplatz/park in Hemmingen gefahren um mich auf die suche zu begeben...leider aber nichts gefunden!!
Kann mir hier jemand sagen ob es den kurs überhaupt noch gibt bzw. wíe ich da genau hinkomme?


----------



## bastis (11. März 2012)

Allrounder88 schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> 
> wohne seit kurzem in Hannover und war die ganze zeit auf der suche nach einem pumptrack in Hannover und Umgebung!
> Bin über die seite pinkbike.com fündig geworden mit einem Beitrag über einen Pumptrack/dirtparcours in Hannover/Hemmingen!
> ...



hemmingen ist nicht gut  da steht noch was aba es lohnt sich überhaupt nicht! fahr mal zur glocksee, da wurde neu gebaut!


----------



## schappi (11. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Madeba
> Danke!!!
> 
> Eure Luxusprobleme möcht ich haben, ihr verwöhnten Gören! Fragt doch mal jemanden in Rostock, wie er unsere Trails im Deister findet?
> ...



*Der Bautrupp macht einen Spitzenjob!!*

es gilt das alte Freeriderrecht: wer baut bestimmt!
Ich finde es auch kontraproduktiv und für den Bautrupp demotivierend, wenn hier im öffentlichen Forum diejenigen die bisher nicht geholfen haben jede Menge Verbesserungsvorschläge haben.
Ich finde es sollte folgendes gelten:
Verbesserungsvorschläge nur mit Schaufen in der Hand auf der Strecke im direkten Gespräch mit den anderen Mitgliedern des Bautrupps
oder:
Fresse halten.
Wir sind ja schließlich nicht beim Fussball (wo die Zuschauer auch immer alles besser können)


----------



## G0NZ0 (11. März 2012)

Schappi


----------



## exto (11. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Verbesserungsvorschläge nur mit Schaufen in der Hand auf der Strecke im direkten Gespräch mit den anderen Mitgliedern des Bautrupps



Ich wär für Folgendes:

Bei der Beantragung des Lebensberechtigungsscheines muss dieser Satz hundert Mal auswendig aufgesagt werden.


----------



## Bergamounter (11. März 2012)




----------



## tmf_superhero (11. März 2012)

Ü30 ist ja wohl der Knaller geworden.

An die ganzen munteren Mainzelmännchen die heute auf dem Ü30 waren, großen Respekt für das was Ihr bisher so geschaffen habt


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. März 2012)

Danke Schappi!
Ich wollte noch was los werden zum Thema, das hier ein paar Leute ihren Vereinseintritt vom Design der Strecken abhängig machen. Das halte ich für ziemlich egoistisch.
Natürlich steht es jedem frei dem Verein beizutreten. Der Verein ist aber dazu da, eine höhere Akzeptanz für unseren Sport zu schaffen und dadurch auch mehr Strecken zu bekommen. Dann zu sagen, Sprung x und Double y gefällt mir nicht, ohne mich. Find ich bissel komisch.
Sogar exto, der sich wahrscheinlich lieber ne Weißwurst an die Stirn näht, als einem Verein beizutreten hat das erkannt.

Ist fast wie auf Arbeit. Da gibts Leute die meckern über die Gewerkschaft bei Streik, das Geld von der Lohnerhöhung wird aber mitgenommen, statt es dem Tierheim zu spenden.
Nachdem es mehr Geld gegeben hat sind die aber immer noch nicht in der Gewerkschaft.

Ich nenn solche Leute "parasitäre Sozialamöben".

Wollte ich nur mal loswerden.


----------



## chris2305 (11. März 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Danke Schappi!
> Ich wollte noch was los werden zum Thema, das hier ein paar Leute ihren Vereinseintritt vom Design der Strecken abhängig machen. Das halte ich für ziemlich egoistisch.
> Natürlich steht es jedem frei dem Verein beizutreten. Der Verein ist aber dazu da, eine höhere Akzeptanz für unseren Sport zu schaffen und dadurch auch mehr Strecken zu bekommen. Dann zu sagen, Sprung x und Double y gefällt mir nicht, ohne mich. Find ich bissel komisch.
> Sogar exto, der sich wahrscheinlich lieber ne Weißwurst an die Stirn näht, als einem Verein beizutreten hat das erkannt.
> ...



yapp


----------



## Surfjunk (11. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Danke Schappi!
> Ich wollte noch was los werden zum Thema, das hier ein paar Leute ihren Vereinseintritt vom Design der Strecken abhängig machen. Das halte ich für ziemlich egoistisch.
> Natürlich steht es jedem frei dem Verein beizutreten. Der Verein ist aber dazu da, eine höhere Akzeptanz für unseren Sport zu schaffen und dadurch auch mehr Strecken zu bekommen. Dann zu sagen, Sprung x und Double y gefällt mir nicht, ohne mich. Find ich bissel komisch.
> Sogar exto, der sich wahrscheinlich lieber ne Weißwurst an die Stirn näht, als einem Verein beizutreten hat das erkannt.
> ...


----------



## LocoFanatic (11. März 2012)

ich hatte heute richtig Spaß. Am Ende leider etwas "Rücken"...
und Ü30 wird sooooooo lecker


----------



## jammerlappen (12. März 2012)

Ich war ja gespannt, was ich wohl Schlimmes vorfinden würde aufm Ü30. Tatsächlich sprengt das Geschaffene alle Maßstäbe und ich hätte mir sowas im Heimrevier nie und nimmer zu wünschen geträumt - HAMMER. 
Ich kann zwar zur Zeit vielleicht erst 10% sicher fahren, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass ich es mit diesem Streckendesign einfacher haben werde als zuvor, mir neue Techniken anzueignen bzw. mich trauen werde mich zu steigern, eben weil einzelne Sprünge so angelegt sind, dass in fast allen Fällen nix passieren kann.
Alles andere ist schon gesagt worden, bis auf: Wer rummeckert, weil er auf dem Trail nich in Flow kommt, sollte sich m.E. ernsthaft überlegen, ob er sich nich besser die Stollen vom Reifen pult und den asphaltierten Trail zehn Meter weiter links nimmt.

@ Bautrupp: *D A N K E*


----------



## DeisteRazer (12. März 2012)

> Wer rummeckert, weil er auf dem Trail nich in Flow kommt, sollte sich m.E. ernsthaft überlegen, ob er sich nich besser die Stollen vom Reifen pult und den asphaltierten Trail zehn Meter weiter links nimmt.


Danke Jammerlappen, das trifft es sehr gut!


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> *Der Bautrupp macht einen Spitzenjob!!*
> 
> es gilt das alte Freeriderrecht: wer baut bestimmt!
> Ich finde es auch kontraproduktiv und für den Bautrupp demotivierend, wenn hier im öffentlichen Forum diejenigen die bisher nicht geholfen haben jede Menge Verbesserungsvorschläge haben.
> ...



Och Menno,

ich wollte doch auch mal Bundestrainer spielen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (12. März 2012)

Erkenntnis von gestern:

'Ne Karre voll Lehm ersetzt jeglichen Gang zum Fitnessstudio!


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. März 2012)

Da sachste was..war aber lustig die Buddelei.

Auch wenn ich erst später dazugestoßen bin.

Ich habe momentan ein Problem bzw. bräuchte gut gemeinten Rat.
Da ich ja nun Speiseeis Pitch fahre und zu Hause mein Cube LTD einsam dahinrastet, macht es für mich wenig Sinn, 2 Räder zu fahren.

Ich wollte es deswegen verkaufen. Gekauft hatte ich es im Juli 2011 bei Fun-Corner (Hameln) für knapp 1000.
Geändert hatte ich bisher nur die Pedalen, die alten Bärentatzen runter und Crankbrothers 5050 drauf. Schäden hat es keine. Einzig an der Federgabel (RockShox Reba) sind ein paar kleinere Macken (an Steinmauer entlang gekratzt), sie funktioniert aber tadellos.
Sonstiges:
- Modelljahr 2010
- Cube LTD Team
- Reifen hatte ich auch neue (2.4 Nobby Nic)
- Ansonsten ist alles gleichgeblieben.

Jetzt meine Frage:
- Wie viel kann man daür noch verlangen ?
- Fun Corner hatte mir bereits Inzahlungnahme angeboten
- oder lieber hier im IBC Markt verkaufen ?

grüße

Michael


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. März 2012)

behalte es. 
1 bekommst du wenn überhaupt grad mal die hälfte wieder
2 kannst du es dann fahren, wenn das andere mal kaputt sein sollte
3 macht hardtail fahren auch spaß.


----------



## herkulars (12. März 2012)

Hoer auf den hoermann.  Er hat in allen Punkten Recht.


----------



## taifun (12. März 2012)

stimmt


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. März 2012)

Irgendwie was dran....

Ich werde es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen...


----------



## firefighter76 (12. März 2012)

Mann kan nie genug Räder haben


----------



## exto (12. März 2012)

Ööööhmmm....

... Schaltkrams, äußeres und inneres Kettenblatt ab, Singlespeed-Konverter-Kit und billigen Piont-Kettenspanner dran!

Das schafft enorm Schmalz in den Beinen, der dir den Spaß an deinem Pitch deutlich erhöhen wird.

Amen!


----------



## 1Tintin (12. März 2012)

Behalte das Haarteil, du wirst es sonst bereuen, wie es schon viele bereut haben.
_Speiseeis, auch ein schönes Wortspiel_


----------



## ohneworte (12. März 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> behalte es.
> 1 bekommst du wenn überhaupt grad mal die hälfte wieder
> 2 kannst du es dann fahren, wenn das andere mal kaputt sein sollte
> 3 macht hardtail fahren auch spaß.



Kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (12. März 2012)

Diese vielen Stimmen die sagen...
behalten, behalten....
woher kommt das bloß ??

*das Speiseeis Wortspiel findet man hier öfters ^^*

sehr überzeugend die ganzen Meinungen


----------



## Midnight (12. März 2012)

Ich habe letztes Jahr, aus mir heute unerklärlichen Gründen, mein Cube LTD verkauft... und ärger mich jetzt noch tierisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Welche Rahmengröße hat es denn? 

 Also falls du es doch hinnehmen kannst es doch nur für die Hälfte des Kaufpreises  zu verkaufen. Also ich wollte mir demnächst wohl wieder nen Hardtail  zulegen!


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. März 2012)

Wenn ich wirklich bei 100% Überzeugung bin, das ich mein HT verkaufen will, dann melde ich mich.


----------



## schappi (12. März 2012)

Mich haben ein paar andere Deisterfreunde gebeten, das hier im Forum zu posten.
Viel kommen ja auf ihren Touren am Feggendorfer Stollen vorbei, oder haben mal Lust an einer der Veranstaltungen dabei zu sein:





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## exto (12. März 2012)

Das wär' doch mal ne Aktion:

Alle in grün-weiß zur Stollnführung...

...und Tweet bringt n Paar Eichenbohlen mit


----------



## schappi (12. März 2012)

das mit der freiwilligen Bretterspende von Tweety ist ne nette Idee


----------



## bastis (12. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Gruß
> Schappi
> P.S. Zonie und Basti ihr beiden geht mir mit eurem Hintenrumgehabe und eurer Feigheit so auf den Zeiger, das könnt ihr euch nicht vorstellen



kannst du mir mal bitte erläutern was du damit meinst? finde das ganz schön hart!!!


----------



## sundancer (13. März 2012)

Ich denke mal, mit "Basti" war ich gemeint.
Finde das aber schon krass, was hier abgeht. Es äußern sich mal zwei Außenstehende zu den Themen und sofort wird man hier von allen Seiten volle Kanne blöd angemacht, weil man nicht die Meinung der breiten Masse hat.
Ich habe nur meine persöhnliche Meinung geäußert und wollte einen weiteren und wie ich finde nicht unwichtigen Aspekt in die Diskussion einbringen. 
Es lag mir völlig fern, dem Bautrupp oder irgendwem von den Deisterfreunden auf die Füße zu treten. Ich finde es klasse, was in den letzten Jahren im Deister geschaffen wurde.

Ich habe lediglich sachliche Argumente geäußert. Was zurueck kam ging teilweise doch schon sehr ins persönliche! 

Gruß
Basti


----------



## zoomie (13. März 2012)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (13. März 2012)

Manchmal denkt man, dass man es hier mit einem Haufen Weiber während der Menstruation zu tun hat...

Was hier teilweise an Worten durch die Luft fliegt ist schon harter Tobak.

Wenn ich das als außenstehender so lese, denke ich mir: Warum zum Teufel soll ich in den Verein eintreten? Wenn du mal was äußerst wird es gleich persönlich.

Dann nutze ich lieber stillschweigend den Wald und habe meine Ruhe.


----------



## Skyjet (13. März 2012)

Moin zamme
Eigentlich wollte ich mich entspannt zurücklehnen und mich aus diesem Forum abmelden (was ich nach diesem Post auch tun werde), da es anscheinend nicht akzeptiert wird, seine Meinung frei zu äußern, ganz  im Gegenteil, sich sogar wegen persönlichen Anfeindungen noch rechtfertigen muss. Keiner, aber wirklich keiner von uns hat hier irgendjemanden angefeindet noch den Bautrupp beleidigt. Es wurde anfangs ganz einfach versucht eine Diskussion zu starten, ob auf dem Ü30 nicht ein Stück weit übertrieben wird bzw. wurde. Nichts anderes wurde hier gepostet!
Ab dem Moment, als sich Steffen & Co mit persönlichen Statements zu der Angelegenheit geäußert hatten, kamen die ganzen, ich nenn sie mal Lemminge vielleicht auch Erdmännchen, aus ihren Löchern und gaben ihren Gedanken freien Lauf! Auf konstruktive Beiträge wurde ab diesem Moment absolut keinen Wert mehr gelegt. Die meisten Biker, die ihre Lobeshymnen in die Tastatur ballerten, kenne ich nicht einmal! 
Als sich dann neben dem erweiterten Vorstand noch der 1.im Staate zu Wort meldete, rutschte die Diskussion niveautechnisch ganz in den Keller der Respektlosigkeit. Als 1. Vorsitzender im Verein hat man die Aufgabe eine Diskussion, die aus dem Ufer beginnt zu laufen mit wogen-glättenden Worten zu schlichten. Mit Äußerungen wie Verbesserungsvorschläge nur mit Schaufeln in der Hand auf der Strecke im direkten Gespräch mit den anderen Mitgliedern des Bautrupps oder:  Fresse halten. Wir sind ja schließlich nicht beim Fussball (wo die Zuschauer auch immer alles besser können), puscht man den Mob doch nur noch  und spätestens dann wirds persönlich! Liegt vielleicht auch an deinen Auslandsreisen in die Ukraine bzw. Russland!
Wenn das euer Auftrag ist, stimmt dann bin ich absolut der falsche für so eine Gemeinschaftsbildung. Ich erinnere mich sehr gut an extos Worte im letzten Jahr. Und auch wenn er nun im Verein ist, seine ironischen Äußerungen sprechen Bände! 
Ich möchte jetzt auch gar nicht auf jeden einzelnen Beitrag eingehen, aber es wurde hier ständig versucht Öl ins Feuer zu kippen. Und Argumente wie jeder hat doch eine eigene Krankenversicherung bestätigt mich in meinen Bedenken! 
Mich sogar für egoistisch halten, weil ich angeblich den Vereinsbeitritt am Streckendesign fest mache. Nein. Noch einmal; das war und ist nicht so gemeint gewesen. Ich habe meine Bedenken bzgl. der Sicherheit lediglich versucht Beachtung zu schenken.
 Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger -
Steffen, darf ich dir als egoistische Sozialaböbe noch die Stihl Säge aus USA besorgen oder möchtest du dies nun selber in die Hand nehmen. Denn ich bin HIER erst einmal raus; mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge, da ich im Leben nicht mit Anfeindungen von Leuten, die ich bisweilen persönlich sehr geschätzt habe, gerechnet hatte. 

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## zoomie (13. März 2012)

Oh Mann...was das hier für Ausmaße annimmt....totaler Zickenkrieg, ist ja anstrengender wie mit Frauen unter sich...

Am 16.3. ist Stammtisch ab 19h im Bennexer in Bennigsen - vielleicht sollte man da weiter diskutieren?! Und dann kommt doch bitte auch alle, die was zu sagen haben! Das wäre ein guter Anfang!!! Persönlich kommt man da wahrscheinlich weiter als dieses bekloppte -wie Du mir so ich Dir - ans Bein gepinkel. 
Abmelden um damit zu sagen 'Ich hab das letzte Wort und schau hier nie wieder rein' - glaubt doch eh keiner dran. 
Und spart euch bitte die Ausreden wie 'keine Zeit, Familie, einziger Freitag im Jahr der verplant ist, meine Erkältung, fest reservierter Tag für meine Goldfischzucht....'

Wir haben was zu klären, also tut was dafür!


----------



## Madeba (13. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Und spart euch bitte die Ausreden wie 'keine Zeit, ...'


ich habe aber wirklich keine Zeit 

wenn ich Termine zusage, halte ich die im Allgemeinen auch ein. Und da war halt schon was anderes, was auch wichtig ist. Gibt ja nicht nur Biken, nichtmal für mich 

Außerdem hast Du ja schon geschrieben, was Du unter "diskutieren" verstehst


----------



## sundancer (13. März 2012)

@Skyjet: du bringst es auf den Punkt.
Bevor sich jetzt noch mehr Leute auf den Schlips getreten fühlen: Ich wede auch weiterhin in Forum aktiv bleiben und auch im Deister biken und auch weiterhin versuchen nett und freundlich mit den anderen Bikern die ich dort treffe umzugehen. Unabhängig von den Äußerungen die einige hier im Forum abgegeben haben.
Meine persöhnliche Meinung werde ich aber hier im Forum nicht mehr kund tun, da hier scheinbar ein Tunnelblick herrscht und sobald jemand eine andere Meinung hat wird eine Hexenjagt veranstaltet.

Gruß 
Basti


----------



## Torben. (13. März 2012)

Edit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (13. März 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Oh Mann...was das hier für Ausmaße annimmt....totaler Zickenkrieg, ist ja anstrengender wie mit Frauen unter sich...
> 
> Am 16.3. ist Stammtisch ab 19h im Bennexer in Bennigsen - vielleicht sollte man da weiter diskutieren?! Und dann kommt doch bitte auch alle, die was zu sagen haben! Das wäre ein guter Anfang!!! Persönlich kommt man da wahrscheinlich weiter als dieses bekloppte -wie Du mir so ich Dir - ans Bein gepinkel.
> Abmelden um damit zu sagen 'Ich hab das letzte Wort und schau hier nie wieder rein' - glaubt doch eh keiner dran.
> ...



....der Ton macht die Musik.

Was machst du wenn ich nicht komme, oder nicht kann?


----------



## exto (13. März 2012)

Hmmm...

"Tunnelblick", "persönliche Angriffe", "Schleimerei", "Sozialamöben"...

...alles so Begriffe, die normalerweise nicht in einem Werbeprospekt für einen Verein stehen, der auf die Mitgliedschaft vieler angewiesen ist, um etwas zu erreichen, dass er sich auf die Fahnen geschrieben hat.

Die Sache wird nicht einfacher, wenn sie hier (also quasi in der Öffentlichkeit) ausgetragen wird. Trotzdem ist das Alles wichtig. Sowohl die Auseinandersetzung als auch die Öffentlichkeit.

Dass diese Probleme auftauchen werden, war klar! Das - und anderes - waren und sind Gründe für meine Skepsis gegenüber einer Vereinsgründung. Warum klar?

Weil hier eine Menge verschiedener Interessen unter einen Hut zu bringen sind: Da ist einmal die Gruppe von Bikern, die gern die Trail im Deister nutzt, sie weiterhin nutzen will, wenn sie schon mal da sind und deren Interesse sich darauf beschränkt, nicht irgendwann in der Illegalität rumzufahren (ich zum Beispiel). Dann sind da diejenigen, die ein - sagen wir mal - lokalpolitisches Interesse haben. Das Geschehen mitgestalten, anstatt alle vier Jahre zur Wahl zu gehen (oder auch nicht) und dann machtlos zusehen, was die Mandatsträger aus ihrem Auftrag machen (ich zum Beispiel). Nächste Gruppe sind diejenigen, für die "Freeriden" sportliche Herausforderung, Adrenalinkick, das Herantasten an Grenzen oder auch schon mal Blut, Schweiß und Tränen bedeutet (in meinem Rahmen ich zum Beispiel). Noch ne Gruppe: Diejenigen, die mit der Schüppe in der Hand und Kreativität im Kopp Trails bauen wollen. Entweder legal (ich zum Beispiel) oder schei*egal.

Wenn jeder mal ein bisschen über die Motivation für sein Engagement nachdenkt, wird auch (fast) ebenso jeder feststellen, dass auch er oder sie aus mehr als nur einem Grund "dabei" ist. Wie, wo, oder wie oft, viel oder doll sich jeder engagiert, sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen sein. Am Ende kann sowieso keiner ohne den Anderen.

Klar, ohne dass jemand die Schüppe in die Hand nimmt, kann niemand auch nur einen Einzigen Trail fahren. Aber auch der schönste Trail ist gnadenlos der Willkühr des jeweiligen Waldbesitzers ausgesetzt, wenn nicht hunderte "Einfach nur Fahrer" die Lobby bilden, die den nötigen Druck auf die Entscheidungsträger ausübt. Jeder Einzelne, der auch nur ein Mal aus Pusemuckel in den Deister reist um auch nur einen Trail zu rocken, hat einen (wenn auch winzigen) Beitrag zu dem ganzen Prozess geleistet, der grad abläuft. Das darf man nicht vergessen! Aus genau diesem Grund hat auch JEDER die Berechtigung seine Meinung kund zu tun. 

Vielleicht funktioniert's ja so:

Die "Buddler" freuen sich schlicht über die erstens vielstimmige und zweitens mehr als berechtigte Begeisterung, die sie ernten. Jungs, ehrlich, ich weiß, es steckt viel Arbeit drin, aber das Ganze ist doch nicht irgendein Zwangsarbeiterlager, sondern macht doch auch Spaß, oder? Die "Nichtbuddler" äußern ihre Anregungen so, dass sie auch als Anregungen zu erkennen sind. Klar kann (und muss) auch eine kritische Anregung gestattet sein. Ohne Kritik hätten wir dieses Thema gar nicht, sondern würden noch auf Bäumen hocken und uns gegenseitig lausen.

Also: Nicht gleich an die Decke gehen, wenn's mal Kritik gibt, aber auf der anderen Seite auch destruktives "alles Sch... Gequatsche" einfach lassen.

Insgesamt finde ich, jetzt is dann auch mal gut. Jetzt sind schon zwei alte Deisterer hier als "Gast" im Forum geführt und das reicht ja wohl. Ihr zwei könnt ja vielleicht auch noch mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Torben. (13. März 2012)

@ exto, Skyjet, Sundancer 

Kritik ist nicht verboten sollte aber immer auch mit ideen anregungen zur lösung verbunden sein!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> das mit der freiwilligen Bretterspende von Tweety ist ne nette Idee



Ha ha


----------



## exto (13. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Kritik ist nicht verboten sollte aber immer auch mit ideen anregungen zur lösung verbunden sein!



Das nennt sich dann "konstruktive Kritik" und ist genau, was ich meine 

Allerdings ist hin und wieder n bisschen Nachsicht mit den Kritikern gefragt. Wenn ich wenig Ahnung von einer Materie habe, kann ich durchaus wetvolle Anregungen geben, aber auch mal voll daneben liegen, weil ich Dinge nicht bedacht habe, die dem Experten ganz selbstverständlich erscheinen. Beispielsweise die Tatsache, dass es gut 3-4 Kubikmeter beste Deistererde braucht um aus einem Double einen Table zu machen 

Ich muss z.B. in meinem Job 100 mal am Tag aufpassen, dass ich nicht mit den Augen rolle. Fällt mir echt schwer, aber lohnt sich auf Dauer...


----------



## fabiansen (13. März 2012)

Normalerweise lass ich mich ja eher selten zu Kommentaren hinreissen, aber was hier auf den letzten Seiten so an unsachlichen Argumenten, Dünnhäutigkeit und verletzer Eitelkeit zu finden ist, sprengt doch den Rahmen des Erträglichen. An statt sich darüber zu freuen, dass sich die Situation im Deister doch deutlich zum Besseren und Entspannteren wendet, durch das Engagement einiger weniger, wird sich hier gegenseitig zerfleischt und schlechtgeredet, Leute sind schrecklich in ihrer Ehre  gekränkt und drohen nicht in den Verein einzutreten (oder noch viel schlimmer aus diesem weltbewegenden Forum auszutreten). Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass dies hier nicht der Ort ist Baumaßnahmen zu kommentieren, habe ich wenig Verständnis dafür, dass Doubles auf einer Freeride-Strecke zu gefährlich sein sollen, vor allem wenn zwei bis drei spaßige Umfahrungsmöglichkeiten eingerichtet worden sind. 

Also konstruktive Kritik im Wald und beherztes Mitanpacken gerne, aber Internetgenöle, kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Ein Lob auf die Helden der Arbeit!  

NO DIG-NO RIDE

ride on Fabi


----------



## mason89 (13. März 2012)

Mal eine Frage zwischendurch:
Mag mir jemand die Vorteile eines Vereinsbeitrittes (abgesehen von Lobbybildung) erläutern? Vor allem in Bezug auf Vollmitgliedschaft und passive Mitgliedschaft.
So eine knappe Übersicht auf der Homepage würde ich begrüßen.


----------



## Torben. (13. März 2012)

Vollmitgliedschaft heißt Einen festen Vereinsbeitrag zu zahlen jährlich 60 Euro oder halbjährlich 30 Euro gezahlt via Lastschrift.
Damit hast du dann ein Stimmrecht bei Wahlen und anderen Abstimmungen

Fördermitgliedschaft: Hier bestimmst du die höhe deines Beitrags selbst. Die Zahlung erfolgt Wie oben.
Hierbei hast du aber kein Wahlrecht. 

Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft: Versicherung über den Verein, Unterstützung des Vereins Umso mehr desto besser.


----------



## Paskull (13. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft: Versicherung über den Verein,...



Was denn genau ist denn da Versichert?


----------



## Madeba (13. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> ...Vorteile einer Mitgliedschaft: Versicherung über den Verein, Unterstützung des Vereins Umso mehr desto besser.



Die Versicherung würde ich nicht überbewerten, jedenfalls nicht wenn sie ähnliche Bedingungen hat wie die meines damaligen Sportvereines. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dazu nur sagen, das Du nicht möchtest, das so eine Versicherung etwas für Dich springen lässt. So einen Gesundheits- bzw. Krankheitszustand wünsche ich niemandem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamounter (13. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Der Stammtisch ist nächste Freitag im Bennexer
> zu Ort und Uhrzeit schaut bitte in die DF IG




@schappi -> Wer ist denn dort alles Willkommen? Mitglieder denke ich?
                  und wo findet man besagte IG? damit man Zeit und Ort findet
 LG


----------



## 1Tintin (13. März 2012)

Also, ich bin nicht auch Versicherungstechnischen Gründen dem Verein beigetreten sondern um den Sport in der Region zu fördern und um zu fordern,noder auch gefordert und gefördert zu werden. 
_Meine Tochter ist auch schon ganz heiß, mal wieder im Deister zu fahren._

Ich bin in den letzten Jahren die Trails auch ohne Versicherung gefahren. _(mit Vers. fahre ich wohl auch nicht besser)_.
Für mich ändert sich auch nix, egal was hier geschrieben wird.
Ich freue mich einfach darüber das der Sport bei uns im Deister den letzten Jahren soviel mehr Leute angeregt hat, und auch die Trails vielfältiger geworden sind, auch wenn ich nicht alles fahren oder springen kann und meine Zeit zum biken derzeit etwas begrenzt ist.

Ab und zu packt man mal beim bauen oder instandhalten der Trails mit an, wenn die Zeit es zulässt. 
Ich denke und hoffe das dieses auch für die Bautrupps in Ordnung geht, das man nicht soviel mitbaut.

Ich freue mich auch jedesmal irgéndwelche bekannten Gesichter im Wald zu treffen (egeal ob Mitglied oder nicht), mal einen Plausch zu halten oder 
gemeinsam den Trail zu rocken, oder auch mit neuen Gesichtern zu fahren und denen unseren Sport näher zu bringen.

Es sind in den letzten Jahren auch schon richtig gute Freunschaften entstanden, gemeinsame Urlaube mit Biken und Familys.

Also ich kann für mich nur sagen, das die Gemeinschaft und das gemeinsame Interesse am Mountainbiken im Deister ( egal ob CC FR DH, Enduro oder sonstiges ausser RR ;-)) 
mit euch, schon ein Teil meines Lebens geworden ist und auch so bleiben wird. Ich denke das die meisten auch denken und fühlen.

Wir sind schon lange eine gute Gemeinschaft mit einem gut funktionierenden Netzwerk.

Lasst einfach mal ein wenig Zeit ins Land (oder in den Wald) gehen, den Verein gibt es ja noch nicht so lange und wir haben noch viel Zeit um uns zu formen.

Gibt schon genug Stress in anderen teilen des Lebens, aber bitte nicht beim biken.

Freue mich schon wieder darauf zu fahren....

rock it


Tintin


----------



## zoomie (13. März 2012)

Wie willst Du den Ton beurteilen - oder meinst Du meine direkte Art?

Was sollteich denn machen?! Dann ist es Dir nicht wichtig genug, oder?

Tintin - perfekter Tip mit Bispingen, war super geil!!


----------



## taxifolia (13. März 2012)

...bei "Der Soldat James Ryan" wäre jetzt dem Drehbuch nach dran zu fragen:"Upham, wieviel ist im Jackpot?"! ( Bitte den Film ansehen und Stelle finden!)
Ich erkenne Parallelen.

Hätte man die eine oder andere "Muschi", "Sozialamöbe", "Fresse"usw. weggelassen, hätte man sich den Blick nicht darauf verbaut, was eigentliches Thema ist:

Der eine baut Strecken unter Einsatz aller Freizeit, dem anderen gefällt es nicht so richtig- ganz ohne Freizeiteinsatz - und andere kontroverse Themen.

Es ist nicht gut, sich hier so anzugehen, dass der andere dumm dasteht und dagegenhalten muss.
Geschrieben wirkt "dumme Sau" anders aus, als mit einem Grinsen Aug´in Aug´ gesagt.
Meiner Ansicht nach sollte man sich aber auch nicht völlig zurückziehen, bloß weil hier mal sprachlich die Keule geschwungen wird, hier findet schließlich kein philologisches Seminar statt.

Mich kann man übrigens nicht beleidigen, weil jeder Versuch der Beleidigung nur Schmeichelei wäre.

Am 16.03. könnt ihr euch im bennixer kloppen....

Gute Nacht.


----------



## exto (14. März 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> hier findet schließlich kein philologisches Seminar statt.



Warum hab ich bei dir immer das Gefühl, dass das doch so ist?

Insgesammt klingt der Post allerdings n bisschen nach Barolo oder etwas in der Art 

Wird Zeit, dass du mir mal wieder über'n Weg läufst...


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. März 2012)

Eigentlich ist das auch nicht mein Ding, diesen ganzen Quatsch über's Internet auszutragen. Ich kläre solche Sachen lieber persönlich, es lässt sich wohl aber nicht mehr vermeiden hier Alles breitzutreten.
Daniel, mit der Amöbe hatte ich nicht speziell Dich gemeint. Andere Leute hatten sich vor Dir schon so über den Vereinseintritt geäußert. Das es allerdings so rüberkam, nun ja, das stimmt wohl.

Ich will jetzt nicht hier rumjammern, aber es gibt nun mal ein paar Leute, die sich den Arsch aufreißen. Danke nochmal an alle Helfer! 
Aber es gibt mehr Leute die nur genießen, und manchmal kann so Einiges nerven. Da wird kritisiert, bevor nur ansatzweise etwas fertig ist. Viele grinsen nur, wenn sie an einem vorbeifahren und haben keine Zeit. Manche haben nicht mal Zeit Hallo zu sagen.

Mir scheint zwar meistens die Sonne aus dem Arsch, aber manchmal reicht's auch mir. Ich hab auch nur Nerven.

Ich würd sagen, wir tauschen mal für 2 Monate. Dann kriegste mal meine Sichtweise.

Die Säge könnt ich gebrauchen, aber ich glaube der Faktor Zeit wird wohl nicht passen. Ich werde das Thema am Freitag mal ansprechen. Kommst du eigentlich? Wir könnten dann mal Armdrücken machen.


----------



## MasterAss (14. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Viele grinsen nur, wenn sie an einem vorbeifahren und haben keine Zeit. Manche haben nicht mal Zeit Hallo zu sagen.



Was ist daran so schlimm? Nicht jeder hat auf seiner Tour Bock auf einen Plausch. Da muss ich mich auch zuzählen. Aber ein "Hallo" ist immer drin.

Ist es verwerflich einfach nur seine Tour zu genießen und seine Ruhe haben zu wollen? Ich hoffe doch wohl nicht  Oder darf ich jetzt nicht mehr die Trails fahren oder muss ich jetzt morgens um 8h auf Tour? 

Bitte fühl dich nicht auf den Schlips getreten, wenn jemand an dir mit nem Gruß vorbeirauscht ohne deine Arbeit direkt zu würdigen. Das Grinsen und der Spaß auf dem Trail sind doch eine ausreichende Bestätigung für den Bautrupp.

Ach, btw: Genauso schlimm wie die "Amöben" sind die "Helden der Arbeit" denen ständig aufs Brot geschmiert werden muss wie toll sie denn nun sind.


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

Jetzt ist aber eigentlich auch mal gut, diese Diskussion dreht sich doch nur im Kreis. Setzt Euch doch am besten mal zusammen und beschnackt die Dinge persönlich bei einem Bierchen.

Das ist deutlich entspannter und durch die persönliche Gestik und Mimik wirken Kritik, Anmerkungen und auch Erklärungen lange nicht so hart wie das geschriebene Wort!


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> Die Versicherung würde ich nicht überbewerten, jedenfalls nicht wenn sie ähnliche Bedingungen hat wie die meines damaligen Sportvereines. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dazu nur sagen, das Du nicht möchtest, das so eine Versicherung etwas für Dich springen lässt. So einen Gesundheits- bzw. Krankheitszustand wünsche ich niemandem...



Moin,

Samstag gut aus Bremen nach Hause gekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (14. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Samstag gut aus Bremen nach Hause gekommen?



na klar. Ich bin ja auch keine von Euren Eierfeilen gefahren. 

Könnt ihr nicht mal anständige Fahrräder bauen, sowas in dieser Richtung ?


----------



## schappi (14. März 2012)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> @schappi -> Wer ist denn dort alles Willkommen? Mitglieder denke ich?
> und wo findet man besagte IG? damit man Zeit und Ort findet
> LG



Zum Stammtisch kann jeder kommen, der Lust Hat.
Freitag 19:00 Uhr im Benexxer Brauhaus in Bennigsen.
http://www.klafri-schroelie-bennigsen.de/html/brauhaus.htmlDu bist herzlich eingeladen


----------



## matzinski (14. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> na klar. Ich bin ja auch keine von Euren Eierfeilen gefahren.
> 
> Könnt ihr nicht mal anständige Fahrräder bauen, sowas in dieser Richtung ?


Was ist das? Ist das so ein Krankenfahrstuhl von dem im NWaldLG an der ein oder anderen Stelle die Rede ist?


----------



## schappi (14. März 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Bitte fühl dich nicht auf den Schlips getreten, wenn jemand an dir mit nem Gruß vorbeirauscht ohne deine Arbeit direkt zu würdigen. Das Grinsen und der Spaß auf dem Trail sind doch eine ausreichende Bestätigung für den Bautrupp.


woher sollen die Jungs die da buckeln denn wissen das du beim Biken grinst und nicht vor dich hin fluchst?
mal 5 min anhalten und den Jungs ein Feed Back geben ist doch nicht zu viel verlanget. Dann muss das auch nicht hier ím Form breitgetreten werden, wo das Feed Back dann leicht als Klugsch...rei missverstanden werden kann.


----------



## Madeba (14. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Was ist das? Ist das so ein Krankenfahrstuhl...


wenn so die Krankenfahrstühle aussehen, die von der AOK bezahlt werden, sollte ich mal zum Arzt humpeln...


----------



## matzinski (14. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn so die Krankenfahrstühle aussehen, die von der AOK bezahlt werden, sollte ich mal zum Arzt humpeln...



Die Krankenkasse zahlt, wenn überhaupt, nur so was - zumindest die gesetzliche ...





keep it (very) simple


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (14. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Krankenkasse zahlt, wenn überhaupt, nur so was - zumindest die gesetzliche ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist er ja, der rechte LX Bremshebel, passend zu dem Linken am "Speed Bike".

Das kommt übrigens sehr gut an.

Das/die nächste(n) Gedeck(e) am Annaturm geht/gehen auf mich.


----------



## matzinski (14. März 2012)

Den Hebel kann ich dir direkt mitbringen, wenn du ihn brauchst. Das Muni bremst mittlerweile mit HS33 - die Evolution ist nicht aufzuhalten 

...jetzt brauch' ich nur einen finden, der mir für lau 'ne starre Nabe mit Scheibenaufnahme dreht


----------



## stefan64 (14. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Den Hebel kann ich dir direkt mitbringen, wenn du ihn brauchst. Das Muni bremst mittlerweile mit HS33 - die Evolution ist nicht aufzuhalten
> 
> ...jetzt brauch' ich nur einen finden, der mir für lau 'ne starre Nabe mit Scheibenaufnahme dreht



Behalt den Hebel bloß in deiner Kiste.
Ich hab von dem Zeug genug rumliegen.


----------



## LocoFanatic (14. März 2012)

Wer will am Sa radfahren? (fun anyone?!?)

will ab mittag im Ostdeister von Trail zu Trail touren und bergab rauschen. gibt da ja ein paar ganz nette... 
Länge, Dauer, Geschwindigkeit: je nach Lust / Wetter / Beine

Grüße
Charles


----------



## taifun (14. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Jetzt ist aber eigentlich auch mal gut, diese Diskussion dreht sich doch nur im Kreis. Setzt Euch doch am besten mal zusammen und beschnackt die Dinge persönlich bei einem Bierchen.
> 
> Das ist deutlich entspannter und durch die persönliche Gestik und Mimik wirken Kritik, Anmerkungen und auch Erklärungen lange nicht so hart wie das geschriebene Wort!



genau.Freitag 19:00 kannst ja auch kommen....


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. März 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ach, btw: Genauso schlimm wie die "Amöben" sind die "Helden der Arbeit" denen ständig aufs Brot geschmiert werden muss wie toll sie denn nun sind.


 

ohne die "helden der arbeit" würdest du aber ausschließlich auf wald und forstwegen im deister fahren.

denn dann gäbe es gar keine trails, auf denen du sooo gerne fährst !!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. März 2012)

Einen hab ich noch zum Thema Gefährlichkeit der Strecken. In erster Linie geht es wohl um den großen Hip-Jump mit dem Loch dahinter, denk ich mal.
Vor 2 Wochen hab ich da einen jungen Mann mit 360er und No foot can can irgendwas drüber fliegen sehen. Von den 5 360er Versuchen lag er glaub ich 4 mal auf der Fresse.

Wer von den Kritikern möchte denn diesem jungen Menschen sagen das er das bleiben lassen soll, weil das ja sooo gefährlich ist?

Gerne am Freitag mehr darüber. Vllt kipp ich mir auch einfach nur Einen hinter die Binde.


----------



## schappi (14. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Gerne am Freitag mehr darüber. Vllt kipp ich mir auch einfach nur Einen hinter die Binde.



Wieso hast du deine Tage?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2012)

frasuka schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde,
> macht weiter so, langsam habe ich wieder Spass und Freude, wenn ich Eure Zeilen lese.
> Für die alten Hasen unter Euch:
> Wir werden am übernächsten WE in Bad Nenndorf starten und den
> ...


 
Wir leider nix, habe Gartenarbeit und fehlende Fitness


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. März 2012)

@Evel: zu der Gefährlichkeit mit den Strecken hätte ich auch noch einen.

Kann mich noch gut erinnern. Meine aller erste Raketenfahrt. Damals noch mit meinem Baumark MTB (zum Glück existiert das Ding nicht mehr).

Ich hatte viel Respekt vor der Rakete (am Anfang dachte ich das wäre der Farnweg, wegen den Farnen links und rechts am Eingang^^) und wusste irgendwie, wenn du jetzt nicht aufpasst, dann haste die Verletzung inne. Dementsprechend war meine Geschwindigkeit.

Aber destö öfter ich das ganze Gefahren bin und einzelne Sektionen immer wiederholt hatte, lief es irgendwann.

Es gibt gefährliche Trails, aber wenn langsam und ruhig dran geht, dann kommt man diese auch runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (14. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Vor 2 Wochen hab ich da einen jungen Mann mit 360er und No foot can can irgendwas drüber fliegen sehen. Von den 5 360er Versuchen lag er glaub ich 4 mal auf der Fresse.
> 
> Wer von den Kritikern möchte denn diesem jungen Menschen sagen das er das bleiben lassen soll, weil das ja sooo gefährlich ist?



Nun, wenn es ein gebautes "Hindernis" ist, wird es im Falle eines Falles (Unfall mit Folgen) dem / den Erbauer(n) an den "Kragen" gehen.
Die Versicherung, die die Kosten des "Opfers" übernehmen muss, wird versuchen, die Kosten wieder erstattet zu bekommen.
(Musste dies selbst mal bei einem Übungsplatz für Skateboards erfahren.)
Da der Verein ja eine Versicherung(?) für die Absicherung der Risiken aus den erstellten "Bauwerken" hat, wäre es empfehlenswert die "Auflagen" der Versicherung zum Ausschluss der Gefährdungshaftung vor "Inbetriebnahme" der Strecken zu erfragen.
Falls nicht, möchte ich nicht in der Haut der Streckenbauer und / oder der Vereinsmitglieder stecken.


----------



## Torben. (14. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Nun, wenn es ein gebautes "Hindernis" ist, wird es im Falle eines Falles (Unfall mit Folgen) dem / den Erbauer(n) an den "Kragen" gehen.
> Die Versicherung, die die Kosten des "Opfers" übernehmen muss, wird versuchen, die Kosten wieder erstattet zu bekommen.
> (Musste dies selbst mal bei einem Übungsplatz für Skateboards erfahren.)
> Da der Verein ja eine Versicherung(?) für die Absicherung der Risiken aus den erstellten "Bauwerken" hat, wäre es empfehlenswert die "Auflagen" der Versicherung zum Ausschluss der Gefährdungshaftung vor "Inbetriebnahme" der Strecken zu erfragen.
> Falls nicht, möchte ich nicht in der Haut der Streckenbauer und / oder der Vereinsmitglieder stecken.



deinem post nach dürften wir dann garnichts bauen nicht mal eine noch so kleine welle denn selbst die kann folgeschäden verursachen im falle ein sturzes. 

ein großer sprung stellt für einen geübten fahrer die selben gafahren da wie  ein kleiner für einen ungeübten fahrer..


----------



## schappi (14. März 2012)

Genau dafür haben wir eine Haftpflichtversicherung.

Möchte noch jemand Schwarzmalerei betreiben?
Leute geht biken, oder helft dem Bautrupp, das verbraucht im Winter aufgestaute Energie und überschüssoge Hormone


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. März 2012)

.....und Kalorien 

Ach ich liebe diesen Sport...


----------



## Paskull (14. März 2012)

Schappi der Post von wolfk hat meines Erachtens nach nix mit Schwarzsehen zu tun sondern klingt als hätte er schon Erfahrungen mit sowas gemacht. 

Ich persönlich bin bei Versicherungen immer skeptisch, kann auch daran liegen das 15 Jahre in der Branche arbeite.

Was ist denn genau versichert? Ist die Strecke besichtigt worden? Eine Mountainbikestrecke oder eine Downhill/Freeridestrecke?  Ist nämlich für Versicherungen ein Himmelweiter Unterschied. Kann es gerne am Freitag näher erläutern sofern ich es schaffe.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> ...
> Was hier teilweise an Worten durch die Luft fliegt ist schon harter Tobak.
> Wenn ich das als außenstehender so lese, denke ich mir: Warum zum Teufel soll ich in den Verein eintreten? Wenn du mal was äußerst wird es gleich persönlich.
> Dann nutze ich lieber stillschweigend den Wald und habe meine Ruhe.


 
Eigenwerbung wurde hier auf den letzten Seite wahrlich nicht betrieben.

Wie bei Y-Tours:"Wir buchen, sie fluchen"

IRONIE AN/*Wer nicht eintritt, wird kostenlos beleidigt, wer eintritt zahlt dafür /* IRONIE AUS
Ey, im letzten Sommer war jeder mit jedem dicke und jetzt hacken alle virtuell aufeinander rum.
Ich habe die meistens Posts der letzen Tage "nur" überflogen, konnte in
Skyjets Beiträgen aber nix finden was zu derartiger Eskalation führen
kann wenn alle ausgeglichen wären 
Seht doch Kritik & Hinweise als Chance, dass dieses Projekt einzigartig
ist muss nicht immer wieder durch virtuelles Schulterklopfen bestätigt werden. Im Wald mal kurz anzuhalten finde ich aber ok und habe es auch so erlebt. Einzelfälle hier gleich zu zerfetzen ist kontraproduktiv.

Immerhin ist der Verein und seine Leute sowas wie ein Gastgeber!
Denkt mal drüber nach....

*Grad schoss mir durch den Kopf:" Komm, lass die einen Verein*
*gründen. dann sind die so mit sich selbst beschäftigten,*
*zerstreiten sich und kommen nicht mehr dazu im Deister*
*rumzujuckeln"*

Meine Meinung: Der Bautrupp baut und bietet damit erstmal eine Streckenführung an.
Nicht alles gefällt allen, aber laßt es uns doch erstmal probieren!
Diese Streckenführung ist sicher nicht in Stein gemeißelt und wird sich im Laufe der Zeit wandeln können.
Wer helfen will hilft, wer nicht hilft muss nicht (ewig) dankbar sein, sollte aber auch nicht zu lange sauer sein,
wenn es nicht in die eigene Wunschrichtung läuft.
Ebenso sehe ich es mit dem Beitritt. Wer eintritt unterstützt die Idee.
Zudem finde ich das Feedback derer wichtig, die "noch" nicht eintreten.
Nach Abschluss aller Verträge werden wir auch die Vorteile der Mitgliedschaft nennen. Der Hauptvorteil ist die Strecke selbst.

Keiner ist dazu verpflichtet und ich werde sicher nicht anfangen im Wald zwischen Verein oder nicht zu unterscheiden. Der Wald ist weiterhin für alle da.

Inzwischen gibt es viele positive Stimmen, die den Trail als für alle fahrbar bestätigen.
Der Spagat zwischen "Trail für alle, auch die die nicht springen" & "Herausfordernd für die guten" scheint machbar.

Letzte Bitte: Bälle flach halten, mal tief durchatmen, bis 10³³ zählen und im Bennexer oder im Wald locker drüber reden.

Danke
Roudy
(der auch gern mal wieder Zeit zu irgendwas hätte)




schappi schrieb:


> woher sollen die Jungs die da buckeln denn wissen das du beim Biken grinst und nicht vor dich hin fluchst?
> mal 5 min anhalten und den Jungs ein Feed Back geben ist doch nicht zu viel verlanget. Dann muss das auch nicht hier ím Form breitgetreten werden, wo das Feed Back dann leicht als Klugsch...rei missverstanden werden kann.


 
s.o.


----------



## wolfk (14. März 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ich persönlich bin bei Versicherungen immer skeptisch, kann auch daran liegen das 15 Jahre in der Branche arbeite.
> 
> Was ist denn genau versichert? Ist die Strecke besichtigt worden? Eine Mountainbikestrecke oder eine Downhill/Freeridestrecke?  Ist nämlich für Versicherungen ein Himmelweiter Unterschied. Kann es gerne am Freitag näher erläutern sofern ich es schaffe.



Wäre sicher empfehlenswert!
Kann (und darf) man als Schwarzmalerei bewerten - 
ein Blick in die Versicherungsbedingungen (Umfang der Versicherung, was ist versichert, was muss ich als "Erbauer" der Hindernisse - Auflagen, Verkehrssicherungspflichten - beachten) durch einen "Insider" wäre bestimmt nicht schlecht.

Manche Versicherungen leisten zwar gegenüber dem "Opfer", bei grober Fahrlässigkeit oder Vorsatz enthalten die Versicherungsbedingungen oft einen "Regressanspruch" gegenüber dem, der sich eigentlich durch eine Versicherung "abgesichert" fühlt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> Die Versicherung würde ich nicht überbewerten, jedenfalls nicht wenn sie ähnliche Bedingungen hat wie die meines damaligen Sportvereines. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dazu nur sagen, das Du nicht möchtest, das so eine Versicherung etwas für Dich springen lässt. So einen Gesundheits- bzw. Krankheitszustand wünsche ich niemandem...


 
Zur Zeit gibt es "nur" Angebote aber noch keinen Abschluss.
Richtig wird sein, dass die Versicherung bei Katastrophen eintreten soll
aber keine Stützrad&inWattepack Versicherung sein wird.

Wie 1Tintin schrieb: Keiner wird wegen/trotz Versicherung besser oder anders fahren.
Wer Sachen riskiert die er nicht kann oder sich nicht angesehen hat handelt unverantwortlich.
Da aber in den letzten 15 Jahren die Anzahl der schweren Verletzungen überschaubar war,
setzte ich auch weiter auf euren gesunden Menschenverstand.
Ich werde auch wenn er versichert werden sollte weiterhin Sachen auslassen,
die mir Angst machen und fröhlich pfeifend die Chickenways entlangzirkeln.


----------



## wolfk (14. März 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zur Zeit gibt es "nur" Angebote aber noch keinen Abschluss.



Ernsthaft?!
Es wird gebaut - und die "Erbauer" stehen im "vollen Haftungsrisiko"?

Ich meine jetzt als "Geschädigte" nicht die Biker (Vereinsmitglieder), die sich selbst gut einschätzen können und wissen was sie tun, sondern z. B. Kinder die sich "blauäugig" auf der Strecke "erproben".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (14. März 2012)

Herrlich. Besser als Comedy, was hier gerade passiert. Erst werden Skyjet und ich wegen kritischer Töne teilweise persöhnlich angegangen und nun diese Postings zu den Haftungsfragen. Genau das wollten wir anregen, daß man sich darüber mal Gedanken macht.
Woher plötzlich der Sinneswandel?

Gruß

Basti


----------



## Torben. (14. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ich meine jetzt als "Geschädigte" nicht die Biker (Vereinsmitglieder), die sich selbst gut einschätzen können und wissen was sie tun, sondern z. B. Kinder die sich "blauäugig" auf der Strecke "erproben".



Das ist natürlich eine Sache die bedacht werden muss keine frage. 
Aber was kann man dagegen tun? 

Natürlich wird sich ein Versicherungsvertreter vor dem Abschluss eines Vertrages die Strecke ansehen da gehe ich mal stark von aus.
Wäre dumm eine Versicherung abzuschließen ohne das genau geklärt ist was versichert ist. 
Das hat der Vorstand denke ich aber im griff da mache ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?!
> Es wird gebaut - und die "Erbauer" stehen im "vollen Haftungsrisiko"?



Ist das denn so? Bisher habe ich jegliche Debatten um Streckenbauten und den daraus resultierenden Abrissen, egal ob im Deister oder anderswo, eigentlich immer etwas anders verstanden.

Wenn irgendwo auf dem Trail ein Unfall passiert und die Versicherung des Geschädigten nicht aufkommt (übrigens ist das in jeglichen Sportvereinen die Bedingung, damit die Vereinsversicherung überhaupt greift!), ist doch erstmal der Verantwortliche für das Gelände "dran". Und das sind im  Normalfall eben gerade nicht die Erbauer der Strecken, da diese meist nicht "greifbar" sind. Aus dem Grund ist es für mich auch Nachvollziehbar, dass die Grundstückseigentümer bzw. Pächter etwas gegen zu umfangreiche Bauten haben. Wenn die im Haftungsfall einfach so sagen könnten "Das habe ich aber hier nicht hingebaut, das waren 'die Biker', suchen Sie sich aus denen explizit ein paar Erbauer heraus", könnte man sich die ganze Vereinsgründung sparen.

Wie gesagt, das ist mein Verständnis von der Kernfrage bei der "Legalisierung" von Trails generell und nicht nur im Deister. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> genau.Freitag 19:00 kannst ja auch kommen....



Ich muss im Gegensatz zu Dir dann arbeiten!


----------



## wolfk (14. März 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Ist das denn so? Bisher habe ich jegliche Debatten um Streckenbauten und den daraus resultierenden Abrissen, egal ob im Deister oder anderswo, eigentlich immer etwas anders verstanden.
> 
> Wenn irgendwo auf dem Trail ein Unfall passiert und die Versicherung des Geschädigten nicht aufkommt (übrigens ist das in jeglichen Sportvereinen die Bedingung, damit die Vereinsversicherung überhaupt greift!), ist doch erstmal der Verantwortliche für das Gelände "dran". Und das sind im  Normalfall eben gerade nicht die Erbauer der Strecken, da diese meist nicht "greifbar" sind. Aus dem Grund ist es für mich auch Nachvollziehbar, dass die Grundstückseigentümer bzw. Pächter etwas gegen zu umfangreiche Bauten haben. Wenn die im Haftungsfall einfach so sagen könnten "Das habe ich aber hier nicht hingebaut, das waren 'die Biker', suchen Sie sich aus denen explizit ein paar Erbauer heraus", könnte man sich die ganze Vereinsgründung sparen.
> 
> Wie gesagt, das ist mein Verständnis von der Kernfrage bei der "Legalisierung" von Trails generell und nicht nur im Deister. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.



Im Unterschied zu den "meist unbekannten Erbauern illegaler Trails" sind auf den kommenden "Vereinsstrecken der Deisterfeun.de" aber die Erbauer / Verantwortlichen bekannt bzw. jetzt im Vorfeld "ermittelbar".

Platt und einfach ausgedrückt:
Vorher war der Eigentümer dran, zumindest wenn er Kenntnis hatte.

Dieses Risiko der "Verkehrssicherungspflicht" überträgt er einem Verein und der steht  nun in  der Verantwortung.

"Vereinsgründung sparen":
Wäre der total falsche Weg, die "Haftungsfrage" ist ein kleiner Nebenaspekt, mit dem sich der Vorstand rumschlagen muss und ist der Preis für die Legalisierung der Trails im Deister - was doch soweit ich das sehe die Mehrheit will.


----------



## schappi (14. März 2012)

Ich werde den Teufel tun und Vereinsinterna hier im öffentlichen Forum "Biken im Deister" diskutieren!
Desgleichen öffentliche Diskussionen über Bautätigkeiten vor Abschluss des PachtVertrages!
Roudy und Evel ihr solltest dazu hier auch nichts sagen, Dafür gibt es die IGs
Dies ist das Forum indem sich zum Biken verabredet wird und Neuigkeiten zum Deister ausgetauscht werden und hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit dem Verein zu tun.
Wer zu den Strecken und den damit verbundenen Theman diskutieren will kann das am Freitag beim Stammtisch machen, oder in der IG Deisterfreun.de das ist der richtige Ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (14. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich muss im Gegensatz zu Dir dann arbeiten!


Steht Dir fauler Sack auch zu

In Punkto Versicherung nur mal folgendes.
Es wird keiner der im Deister auf irgendeinem Trail sich ablegt oder auch auf den legalisierten sich was bricht irgendwen in Verantwortung nehmen.

Das beste ist eine private Unfallvers. die sowas absichert.Ich spreche da leider ja aus eigener erfahrung(story ist ja bekannt uns auslöser für einige denkweisen)


----------



## chris2305 (14. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Dies ist das Forum indem sich zum Biken verabredet wird und...... .



Merkt man nur irgendwie nicht mehr....


----------



## wolfk (14. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer zu den Strecken und den damit verbundenen Theman diskutieren will kann das (.......), oder in der IG Deisterfreun.de das ist der richtige Ort.



Nur hat der "normale Interessent" bzw. "Noch nicht oder kein Vereinsmitglied" dort keinen Zutritt und findet sich dann doch wieder hier ein.....


----------



## dieFluse (14. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Nur hat der "normale Interessent" bzw. "Noch nicht oder kein Vereinsmitglied" dort keinen Zutritt und findet sich dann doch wieder hier ein.....


Jepp. Schade!


----------



## schappi (14. März 2012)

dann kommt zum Stammtisch 
Ist bequem mit der S-Bahn Hameln -Hannover zu erreichen und nur 5min vom Bahnhof entfernt
Ihr diskutiert doch eure Famlieninterna auch nicht lautstark vor allen Leute in der Strassenbahn- oder?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (14. März 2012)

Weder das


schappi schrieb:


> ... Vereinsinterna hier im öffentlichen Forum "Biken im Deister" diskutieren!....



noch das


wolfk schrieb:


> ... "Vereinsgründung sparen"...


war die Intention in meinem Post. Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen, dass das hier


wolfk schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?!
> Es wird gebaut - und die "Erbauer" stehen im "vollen Haftungsrisiko"?



nach meinem Verständnis eben nicht der Fall ist, solange es noch keinen unterschriebenen Pachtvertrag gibt.


----------



## 1Tintin (14. März 2012)

Boa, Bennigsen ist ja JWD sehe ich gerade.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Nur hat der "normale Interessent" bzw. "Noch nicht oder kein Vereinsmitglied" dort keinen Zutritt und findet sich dann doch wieder hier ein.....





dieFluse schrieb:


> Jepp. Schade!



Yepp, ich gestehen Nachholbedarf.
Das Thema steht auf meiner Agenda:
3 Varianten will ich durchspielen



IG Deisterfreun.de e.V. (Noch eine IG)
Subforum Vereine (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=133)
Was eigenes auf www.deisterfreun.de
Hat alles Vor- und Nachteile.
Ich habe die Namen aller Mitglieder gelesen, kann/will denen aber noch nicht die Niks aus dem Forum zuordnen. Sind für mich eben 2 Paar Schuhe. Und nicht jedes Vereinsmitglied muss hier angemeldet sein.
Korrigiert mich
Ein eigenes Forum trennt die Informationen voneinander und bringt zusätzlichen Aufwand, den ich nur delegieren könnte.


Ich habe mal eine Umfrage aufgemacht
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=570238


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> ...
> Roudy und Evel ihr solltest dazu hier auch nichts sagen, Dafür gibt es die IGs
> ...



Du hast recht, ich fühlte mich "genötigt" meinen Senf dazu zu geben.
Wenn Flo meine Teile bestellt hat, gehe ich Sonntag radeln & buddeln


----------



## dieFluse (14. März 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Yepp, ich gestehen Nachholbedarf.
> Das Thema steht auf meiner Agenda:
> 3 Varianten will ich durchspielen
> 
> ...


Ah also ist die IG dann nur für Vereinsmitglieder hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ah also ist die IG dann nur für Vereinsmitglieder hier?



Das "nur" ist mein Problem. Vielleicht auch nur meins. Der Vorstand kennt alle echten Namen, jeder müßte zu seinem echten Namen seinen Nick preis geben, um in der Vereins IG lesen schreiben zu dürfen.
Die IG deisterfreun.de ((ohne e.V.)) ist davon unberührt, da Sie schon da war und viele Beiträge enthält, die nix mit dem Verein zu tun haben müssen. Der Aufwand alles auf Vereinsfähigkeit zu testen ist nicht zu leisten.


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Du hast recht, ich fühlte mich "genötigt" meinen Senf dazu zu geben.
> Wenn Flo meine Teile bestellt hat, gehe ich Sonntag radeln & buddeln



Maulwurf?


----------



## matzinski (14. März 2012)

Tja, da stellt sich wohl die Frage, ob der Verein ein geschlossenes Forum braucht oder ein offenes reicht. Wenn die Vereinsmitglieder ein geschlossenes Forum brauchen, dann scheidet das Subforum Vereine wohl aus. Wenn nicht, dann wäre das Subforum wohl die Lösung, die am wenigsten Aufwand machen würde. 

Meine Meinung ist, dass wir nicht unbedingt ein weiteres geschlossenes Forum für Vereinsmitglieder brauchen. Es besteht ja immer noch die Möglichkeit in die IG deisterfreund.de (ohne e.V.) aufgenommen zu werden. Wenn jemand "interne Deisterthemen" mitdiskutieren möchte, die nicht unbedingt für die Öffentlichtkeit zugänglich sein sollen, dann ist dies der richtige Platz dafür. 

Die Aufnahme ist allerdings unabhängig von der Vereinsmitgliedschaft und wird es wohl auch bleiben. Mitglied kann man nur durch Fürsprache von IG-Mitgliedern werden. Ein persönliches "Kennen" der Fürsprecher ist erforderlich. Dies ist auch nötig, da sonst bestimmte Themen dort nicht so offen diskutiert werden könnten. Ein weiteres *geschlossenes* Forum wo jedes Vereinsmitglied automatisch Mitglied werden kann, hilft da nicht. Deshalb sollte man gleich ein *offenes* Vereinsforum für Bekanntmachungen und Diskussionen den Verein betreffend machen. Deshalb wäre ich für das Subforum Vereine - auch wenn manche Themen dort dann vieleicht nicht diskutiert werden sollten. 

Für die wirklich vertraulichen Gespräche und auszusprechende Beleidigungen gibt es ja auch immer noch den Stammtisch, wo man sich Aug' in Aug' austauschen kann - das ist viel besser


----------



## schappi (15. März 2012)

Lasst uns dass am Freitag diskutieren,
Problem im Augenblick ist, das in diesem Form kaum mehr über gemeinsames Biken gesprochen wird sondern nur die Gründungswehen der Deisterfreun.de e.V. öffentlich seziert werden


----------



## dieFluse (15. März 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das "nur" ist mein Problem. Vielleicht auch nur meins. Der Vorstand kennt alle echten Namen, jeder müßte zu seinem echten Namen seinen Nick preis geben, um in der Vereins IG lesen schreiben zu dürfen.
> Die IG deisterfreun.de ((ohne e.V.)) ist davon unberührt, da Sie schon da war und viele Beiträge enthält, die nix mit dem Verein zu tun haben müssen. Der Aufwand alles auf Vereinsfähigkeit zu testen ist nicht zu leisten.


Ah ok. Angekommen  Danke. Mir persönlich (wenn man seine Meinung äußern darf) würde ja ein eigenes Forum direkt auf der Homepage zusagen oder aber zusätzlich dazu hier eine IG mit e.V. um eine Art von "Werbung" aufrecht zu erhalten. Da kann dann jeder entscheiden wo er lieber unterwegs ist.

@schappi Da hast du Recht.


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. März 2012)

Ich finde auch das man nicht alles über die Trails (drumherum) hier öffentlich machen sollte.

Lieber auf deisterfreun.de ein eigenes Forum, wo man alles diskutieren und breit schlagen kann.

Hier im Biken im Deister, würde ich eher alltägliches wie z.B.
*Morgen Feierabendrunde auf dem Ü30, wer Lust hat 16.00 Uhr am Pass,* öffentlich machen


----------



## wolfk (15. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Lasst uns dass am Freitag diskutieren,
> Problem im Augenblick ist, das in diesem Form kaum mehr über gemeinsames Biken gesprochen wird sondern nur die Gründungswehen der Deisterfreun.de e.V. öffentlich seziert werden



Das Biken im Deister, alle Fragen "rund um den Verein" hängen ja nun irgendwie zusammen.
Ein möglicher Weg ist sicher, alles "in geschlossenen Kreisen" machen und sich abzuschotten - "Biken im Deister nur für Insider und / oder Vereinsmitglieder".

Man könnte es aber auch offener gestalten.

In diesem Zusammenhang gibt es jetzt schon 2 "Vereine" die im Deister aktiv sind oder werden wollen?

http://www.deisterfreun.de/

Gibt man im Browser versehentlich mal deisterfreunde.de ein, landet man hier:

http://bikepark-deister.de/


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang gibt es jetzt schon 2 "Vereine" die im Deister aktiv sind oder werden wollen?
> 
> http://www.deisterfreun.de/
> 
> ...



Genau. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. März 2012)

Ich denke es wäre eine nette Geste vom Domain Inhaber die Rechte an der Domain deisterfreunde.de an den Verein zu übertragen. Damit die, die zu den "deisterfreun.den" möchten auch dort landen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. März 2012)

der typ hat das mit berechnung gemacht. 
der macht das im leben nicht freiwillig. 



hoffnungsloser fall.


----------



## schappi (15. März 2012)

Wae heute mit Evel und Sepp und Nelli am Ü30 und habe mir mal den Trail angeschaut
alter Verwalter das ist ja super geworden was bisher entstanden ist. Da wird ja jeder Bike Park blass vor Neid.
Am meisten Spass hatte Nelli, die hinter Sepp her den Trail runter gefetzt ist und ihm sogar auf den mittleren Sprüngen hinterhergesprungen ist.





Trotzdem ist der Trail durch die vielen Varianten und Chickenways auch für alte Säcke wie mich fahrbar.
Das Ziel der beiden legalen Trails ist echte FR Trails zu schaffen die auch Könner befriedigen aber auch schrittweise Steigerungen bieten für für Leute die mit dem Springen anfangen wollen. Und das finde ich gelingt gerade sehr gut.

Ich kann jedem der das bezweifelt und meint, daß wäre teilweise zu extrem nur Raten einmal mit Sepp und Evel die Strecke abzugehen und sich die Sprünge einmal erklären zu lassen, da steckt so viel Überlegung drin.


----------



## NightWing77 (15. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang gibt es jetzt schon 2 "Vereine" die im Deister aktiv sind oder werden wollen?
> 
> http://www.deisterfreun.de/
> 
> ...




zoomie Dein Stichwort


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. März 2012)

Kann Sonntag bitte jemand einen Laptop inkl. schnellem Internet mitbringen? Dann können wir live DH Worldcup gucken im Wald


----------



## zoomie (15. März 2012)

Nightwing....morgen... ;-)


----------



## 1Tintin (15. März 2012)

Was ist denn morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaumi (15. März 2012)

> Kann Sonntag bitte jemand einen Laptop inkl. schnellem Internet mitbringen? Dann können wir live DH Worldcup gucken im Wald


 
Wann und wo kann ich den DH Worldcup im I-Net sehen und finden (Internetadresse)????

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## Bergamounter (15. März 2012)

@schappi-> Danke

@all -> Sehen uns morgen im Bennexer


----------



## Bergamounter (15. März 2012)

schaumi schrieb:


> Wann und wo kann ich den DH Worldcup im I-Net sehen und finden (Internetadresse)????
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Ronny



Look here-> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/03...-den-world-cup-2012-kommentar-mit-rob-warner/


----------



## schappi (15. März 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Was ist denn morgen



Stammtisch


----------



## 1Tintin (16. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Stammtisch



achsooooo


----------



## So-wo (16. März 2012)

Hallo deisterfreun.de 
Fahrt ihr am Sonntag wieder ...
Ich bin schon einmal mitgefahren und das war total klasse so mit Einkehr in der Mooshütte 
Da ich erst 80 km anreisen müsste würde ich das vorher gern wissen ,alleine hätte ich keine Lust da rum zu Düsen 
Ich kenne den Treffpunkt Ludwig Jahn Str.  am Sportplatz 
Ich würde mich freuen 
Gruß Sonny


----------



## wichtigisimwald (16. März 2012)

Ich bin wohl dabei!

Homer und co. doch bestimmt auch ODER?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. März 2012)

Ich bin dieses WE leider raus. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## dieFluse (16. März 2012)

Mein Kind ist seit gestern Nacht krank und heute Fieber hoch, Fieber runter und wieder hoch.  Mal gucken was das WE bringt.


----------



## LocoFanatic (16. März 2012)

trailtour verlegt auf So mittag, wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (16. März 2012)

Ja ich ,wann


----------



## LocoFanatic (16. März 2012)

Ich hatte an 11:00 Springe bzw 11:40 am Taternpfahl gedacht.
und dann solange, wie Trails, Wetter, Laune, Kondition,... reichen.


----------



## mason89 (17. März 2012)

<- dabei


----------



## 1Tintin (17. März 2012)

War heut ne coole "Frühridetour" im Ü30.

@ Bergamounter : Die Muddy's gehen wirklich net gut auf dem Abschnitt (Brems)

Schickes WE noch allen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. März 2012)

bei dem schönen Wetter musste ich einfach raus
auf der Rakete machen die Waldarbeiter einen Spitzen Job. Sogar da wo schon Fällarbeiten stattfanden ist alles gut fahrbar und es gibt keine Schäden an der Strecke.


----------



## LocoFanatic (17. März 2012)

edit für morgen:
11:30 Laube. Trail nach Trail nach Trail. dann kurze Aufwärm-Runde. und noch mal 2 Trails. im Nieselregen. yeah.

Wer mitkommen will, bitte pn an mich. Dann wissen wir, wann wir komplett sind an der Laube und starten.


----------



## Hannoveraner (17. März 2012)

Hab mir heute den Ü30 angeschaut und auch gleich Evel und seinen Bautrupp getroffen. Ich muss echt mal ein großes Kompliment an die Leute aussprechen. Der Trail ist super geworden und auch für mich als Nicht-Springer genial fahrbar .

PS: Der Hündin meiner Freundin hat die Streckenführung auch gut gefallen und das erbettelte Brötchen war eine gute Stärkung für sie


----------



## stefan1981 (17. März 2012)

Das macht doch Bock auf Biken!!!


----------



## JaWa1896 (17. März 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Gibt man im Browser versehentlich mal deisterfreunde.de ein, landet man hier:
> 
> http://bikepark-deister.de/




Dass ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und hatte ,mich echt gewundert....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Sanny (17. März 2012)

Ja, war ein echt cooler Tag heute... das erste mal auf Ü30 ( dickes Lob an den Baumeister und seine Helfer !)

Für mich als Anfängerin sehr gut zu fahren ( Entgegen den verschiedenen Meinungen...)

Die Strecke hat meines Erachtens sehr viel Potenzial auch für Anfänger die sich weiterentwickeln wollen und natürlich gehört auch wie überall immer ein bisschen Mut dazu...den ich heute mehr als aussreichend zur Verfügung hatte

Grüsse Sandra


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. März 2012)

Ich bin morgen wohl doch dabei, aber ganz piano. 12:00 Spochtplatz Basche. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan1981 (17. März 2012)

FR-Sanny schrieb:


> Ja, war ein echt cooler Tag heute... das erste mal auf Ü30 ( dickes Lob an den Baumeister und seine Helfer !)
> 
> Für mich als Anfängerin sehr gut zu fahren ( Entgegen den verschiedenen Meinungen...)
> 
> ...


 
Ja, der verleitet einen echt dazu, über seinen eigenen Schatten zu springen Und was ich wirklich spektakulär finde ist, dass selbst wenn man manche sprünge auch umfährt, an keiner stelle irgendwie abbremsen  oder um irgendwas rumzirkeln muss. sehr durchdacht und richtig gut gebaut


----------



## Paskull (17. März 2012)

@ homer Mal sehen wie das Wetter morgen aussieht aber kann wenn nur bis 15:00. Melde mich per Tel.


----------



## adrianbiker (17. März 2012)

Hey alle zusammen,
an alle die das große Glück hatten den heutigen Tag im Deister zu verbringen.
Wie ist denn so die Bodenbeschaffenheit zur Zeit?


----------



## stefan1981 (17. März 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen,
> an alle die das große Glück hatten den heutigen Tag im Deister zu verbringen.
> Wie ist denn so die Bodenbeschaffenheit zur Zeit?


 
Bestensschön trocken das ganze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (17. März 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hey alle zusammen,
> an alle die das große Glück hatten den heutigen Tag im Deister zu verbringen.
> Wie ist denn so die Bodenbeschaffenheit zur Zeit?



einfach nur geil


----------



## wichtigisimwald (17. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen wohl doch dabei, aber ganz piano. 12:00 Spochtplatz Basche.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Da häng ich mich zur Abwechslung mal dran!


----------



## morcom (17. März 2012)

Moin Leutz,
ich habe ja heute auch kurz beim Ü30 vorbeigeschaut. Man muss schon sagen echt spaßig was da gebaut würde bis jetzt aber ich denke es wird sich schon gut entwickeln. Es waren auch echt Viele unterwegs. 

Habe noch ein kleines Video von Rumpelstilzchen gemacht: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19675/h


----------



## Torben. (17. März 2012)

das ist schmierseife nicht rümpelstielschen


----------



## morcom (17. März 2012)

haha ok  gut zu wissen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. März 2012)

@ wichtig, paskull und Sonny, könnt ihr schon um 11:00?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. März 2012)

Passt mir sogar besser!


----------



## Bergamounter (18. März 2012)

@Homer-> schaut doch mal bei uns am Ü30 rein
@stefan1981-> war ne coole Runde/Truppe gestern oder ?


----------



## kwark (18. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> @ wichtig, paskull und Sonny, könnt ihr schon um 11:00?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



komme auch noch...


----------



## Paskull (18. März 2012)

Hätte ich es gestern gelesen wäre 11:00 gegangen aber nun ist bissel spät.
bin um 12:00 da. Könnt ja vorher schonmal Rakete testen I


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (18. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> das ist schmierseife nicht rümpelstielschen



also wenn das schmierseife ist dann weis ich auch nicht!!!


----------



## stefan1981 (18. März 2012)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> @Homer-> schaut doch mal bei uns am Ü30 rein
> @stefan1981-> war ne coole Runde/Truppe gestern oder ?


 
auf jeden fall! gerne wieder


----------



## tweetygogo (18. März 2012)

An die Erbauer vom Ü30 
Super zum Fahren und auch zum umfahren.
Ich weiß daher nicht was die anderen alle haben

Macht weiter so!


----------



## bastis (18. März 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> An die Erbauer vom Ü30
> Super zum Fahren und auch zum umfahren.
> Ich weiß daher nicht was die anderen alle haben
> 
> Macht weiter so!



Auch gut für leute die nicht biken können


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Auch gut für leute die nicht biken können



Oh, da muss ich hin!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. März 2012)

War ne schöne Schlickerei heute 
War ich vielleicht zu gemein nen Neuling gleich bei strömenden Regen und Sturmböhen die Schmierseife runter zu jagen? Na ja. Hat sich jedenfalls keiner beschwert. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. März 2012)

Zu mir meinte er, das wär der angenehmste gewesen 

Nächstes Mal bitte mit Sonne und Verpflegungspause!

Nette Runde heute Jungs!!!


----------



## bosskopp (18. März 2012)

von mir ein riesen DANKE...
war super heute.. und auch kein stück gemein....
war doch alles super auch wenn ich teilweise geschlichen bin....
hat mir auf jeden fall viel spaß gemacht...


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. März 2012)

@Homer:

Wieso gemein ?? als erste Abhärtung, kann Matsch auf der Schmierseife nie verkehrt sein...So lernt man gleich im Extrembereich die Trails kennen.

Sicher und Vorsichtig runter zu fahren ist natürlich oberste Priorität. Soll ja keiner stürzen...

@wichtigisimwald: Glaube mir, wenn Schmierseife trocken ist, ist das Ding nur halb so gefährlich und viiiieeeeelllll angenehmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (18. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oh, da muss ich hin!


Ich folge


----------



## taifun (18. März 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Auch gut für leute die nicht biken können






ohneworte schrieb:


> Oh, da muss ich hin!


Wenigstens siehste es endlich ein....


----------



## tweetygogo (18. März 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenigstens siehste es endlich ein....


----------



## taxifolia (18. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> War ne schöne Schlickerei heute
> War ich vielleicht zu gemein nen Neuling gleich bei strömenden Regen und Sturmböhen die Schmierseife runter zu jagen? Na ja. Hat sich jedenfalls keiner beschwert.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Moment mal, ich hatte mich doch beschwert !

Taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. März 2012)

Das zählt nicht. Du wusstest was dich erwartet. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Paul_95 (18. März 2012)

Hier das Video von Evel auf dem Ü30  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19708


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (18. März 2012)

Leider ist die Musik sehr passend zum Video..  *SRY*

Aber wenn ich mir das angucke, überlege ich doppelt ob ich mir nicht doch eine Halbschale und Goggle holen sollte.

Ich hoffe beim letzten Sturz ist nix passiert, sah heftig aus.


----------



## ohneworte (18. März 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenigstens siehste es endlich ein....



Sagte derjenige welcher nicht mal anhalten kann und dann geborgen werden muss!


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. März 2012)

Vielen Dank nochmal an den Bratcurry/Red Bull Sponsor heute. 
War sehr lecker in der Arbeitspause!!!


----------



## zoomie (19. März 2012)

..da schließ ich mich evel an - vielen Dank, sehr sehr lecker !!!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. März 2012)

Guten Morgen Ihr Radler!

Eine Freundin möchte mit mir am Sonntag mal das Biken austesten.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wo sie für 1-2x biken ein Rad geliehen bekommt?

Danke!


----------



## Paskull (19. März 2012)

Von Leuten die eines haben oder im Bikepark oder bei Bikeinfection.
Wie groß ist Sie bzw. welche Rahmengröße braucht Sie?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. März 2012)

1,72m ist die Dame groß..

Danke für die Tipps!


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. März 2012)

@wichtig:

Also ein 17kg DH Brett würde ich da nicht empfehlen ^^

Ich habe ein 18 Zoll Cube HT (siehe Signatur). Das könnte ich anbieten.
Bin damit "fast" alle Trails runter gekommen.

Alles funktionstüchtig, allerdings etwas dreckig^^


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. März 2012)

Falls es ein Fully sein soll, dann ab nach Bikeinfection.


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. März 2012)

Bike Infection hat ein Speci Enduro Evo in M als Testbike. Müsste passen und kostet glaub ich 29 Ocken für einen ganzen Tag.
Wenn's was Leichtes sein soll, haben die auch noch ein Stumpi als Testbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. März 2012)

So, Bike ist gefunden dank tmf_superhero!


----------



## njoerd (19. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Homer:
> 
> Wieso gemein ?? als erste Abhärtung, kann Matsch auf der Schmierseife nie verkehrt sein...So lernt man gleich im Extrembereich die Trails kennen.
> 
> ...




seit wann ist Schmierseife gefährlich


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. März 2012)

@njoerd:

Naja wenn man zum ersten Mal so ein Trail fährt, dann wird einem vielleicht etwas anders.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. März 2012)

Also beim ersten Mal Schmierseife lag Schnee, gestern war es eher naß.

Ich würd das Teil gerne mal fahren, wenn die Steine etwas weniger glitschig sind.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. März 2012)

fahr den satellit , der hat keine steine


----------



## exto (19. März 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fahr den satellit , der hat keine steine



Das is mal'n Spitzen-Tip

Übrigens gibt's da doch welche. Wenn die in's Rollen kommen und einen rudelweise überholen wird's immer echt spannend  Ich liebe diesen Trail.  Der könnte gern zwei, drei Kilometer lang sein!



tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @njoerd:
> 
> Naja wenn man zum ersten Mal so ein Trail fährt, dann wird einem vielleicht etwas anders.



Wobei das Schlüsselwort in diesem Fall "fahren" ist! Der Irrglaube, das Bike tragend, vor sich her werfend oder poporutschend den Hang runter zu bugsieren sei einfacher als fahren ist leider sehr weit verbreitet. Auf den steilen Stellen von Dornröschen, Sat, Steinbruch usw. klebt sicher deutlich weniger Pelle von von fahrenden Bikern, als vom Rest der Gemeinde


----------



## tweetygogo (19. März 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Also beim ersten Mal Schmierseife lag Schnee, gestern war es eher naß.
> 
> Ich würd das Teil gerne mal fahren, wenn die Steine etwas weniger glitschig sind.



Fahr doch zu Stadler da kannste die Räder Testen und auch Schrot fahren, darum sind sie ja auch da.
Nur kaufen würde ich da keins!!


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. März 2012)

@hoerman:

Dazu muss ich sagen, ich kenn den Satellit Trail noch nicht ^^

Mir zu sagen wo der ist, macht ja auch keiner  

Außer ich treffe am Samstag irgendwenn, der mir dann auf die Sprünge hilft.


----------



## njoerd (19. März 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fahr den satellit , der hat keine steine



guter Rat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (19. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @hoerman:
> 
> Dazu muss ich sagen, ich kenn den Satellit Trail noch nicht ^^
> 
> ...



Falls dir jemand ein geführtes Fahren zum Trail anbietet, so würde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## morcom (19. März 2012)

hier in dem video werden sich einige wieder finden war echt voll am samstag http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19711


----------



## stefan1981 (19. März 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> hier in dem video werden sich einige wieder finden war echt voll am samstag http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19711


 
hab mich gefunden


----------



## So-wo (19. März 2012)

Hallo 
Habe da mal ne frage... Ich habe jetzt meine GoPro ist es besser die an der Seite vom Full Face Helm zu kleben oder besser oben drauf ,wenn ich mir eure Videos so an schaue echt toll 
Über ne Antwort würde ich mich freuen ,denn auch ich komme wieder zu euch in den Deister 
Gruß 
Sonny


----------



## njoerd (19. März 2012)

wie du es lieber hast. 
ich persöhnlich finde den Brustgurt gut, bzw sie an der Nackenstütze zu befestigen.


----------



## morcom (19. März 2012)

eigentlich geschmacksache hier in dem video hatte ich se oben drauf ... http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19391 ich finde wenn man die kamera oben drauf hat kommt der weitwinkel besser zum einsatz aber an der seite sieht auch gut aus. mach am besten zwei pads dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (19. März 2012)

Paul_95 schrieb:


> Hier das Video von Evel auf dem Ü30  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19708



Evel,
kaum hast du den dich beschützenden Köpperpokal an Homer weitergegeben,
schon fängt das wieder an, und dann noch mit dem neuen Plastikrad


----------



## mh320i (19. März 2012)

Ist am Mitwoch jemand im Deister unterwegs? R0ckz0r? Evel? andere?


----------



## DeisteRazer (19. März 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> Ist am Mitwoch jemand im Deister unterwegs? R0ckz0r? Evel? andere?




Ich fahre und führe morgen eine Einsteiger Tour, is ab 15 uhr noch jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Bight (19. März 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> hier in dem video werden sich einige wieder finden war echt voll am samstag http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19711



Saucooles Video. Solche Strecken gibt's im Deister
Wie schnell biste da denn im Schnitt gefahren?


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. März 2012)

Ich hab geplant am Mittwoch ne Endurotour zur Arbeit zu machen. Etwa von 12 bis 16 Uhr.


----------



## So-wo (20. März 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> Ich fahre und führe morgen eine Einsteiger Tour, is ab 15 uhr noch jemand unterwegs?



Schade Donnerstag hätte ich frei ...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. März 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> Ist am Mitwoch jemand im Deister unterwegs? R0ckz0r? Evel? andere?



Diese Woche leider noch nicht, nächste Woche gern!


----------



## DeisteRazer (20. März 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Schade Donnerstag hätte ich frei ...



Ich heute ;-). Schade irgendwie passt es immer nicht.


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. März 2012)

Nächste Woche Urlaub.... 

Also Zeit ohne EEEEENNNNNDDDDEEEEE.....


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Urlaub....
> 
> Also Zeit ohne EEEEENNNNNDDDDEEEEE.....



Bei mir sind es Semesterferien, also wenn du Lust hast können wir die ein oder andere Runde drehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (20. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Urlaub....
> 
> Also Zeit ohne EEEEENNNNNDDDDEEEEE.....



Dito, sogar 2 Wochen fast, aber keine Zeit OOOOOOHNee ende.


----------



## reflux (20. März 2012)

Wir wollen am Samstag um 10:00 in Hannover Linden über 
Benther und Gerdener Berg zum Deister fahren.
Falls Interesse besteht mitzufahren gerne melden


----------



## dieFluse (20. März 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> Ich fahre und führe morgen eine Einsteiger Tour, is ab 15 uhr noch jemand unterwegs?


Schade  Zu kurzfristig und zu spät gesehen. Gibt es eine Wiederholung? 
Anfang April komm ich bei euch rum!


----------



## sundancer (20. März 2012)

Ich bin Samstag im Deister. Start gegen elf Uhr am Sportplatz Basche. Trails auf jeden Fall Ü30 und Rakete. Was noch? Mal sehen.


----------



## feldbirne (20. März 2012)

wo is denn bitte der ü 30? hab gehört da werden nur so riesige kacksprünge gebaut..  will ma mein neues ruddy dax testen. wo kann ich mich anschliessen?


----------



## fjolnir (20. März 2012)

feldbirne schrieb:


> wo is denn bitte der ü 30? hab gehört da werden nur so riesige kacksprünge gebaut..  will ma mein neues ruddy dax testen. wo kann ich mich anschliessen?



bei uns wenn du endlich mal einen trail KOMPLETT fährst du nase


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

feldbirne schrieb:


> wo is denn bitte der ü 30? hab gehört da werden nur so riesige kacksprünge gebaut..



Keine Ahnung aber mal direkt ein negativ Posting raushauen!

Ich hoffe du triffst zufällig Evel....


----------



## Hannoveraner (20. März 2012)

feldbirne schrieb:


> wo is denn bitte der ü 30? hab gehört da werden nur so riesige kacksprünge gebaut..  will ma mein neues ruddy dax testen. wo kann ich mich anschliessen?



hast du schon mal daran gedacht die sprünge zu umfahren


----------



## sundancer (20. März 2012)

feldbirne schrieb:


> wo is denn bitte der ü 30? hab gehört da werden nur so riesige kacksprünge gebaut..  will ma mein neues ruddy dax testen. wo kann ich mich anschliessen?



Sarkassmus lass grüßen.

Gut, ich gebe auch zu, daß ich hier Anfangs zu dem Thema große Sprünge auf dem Ü30 meine Meinung vertreten habe.
Das Thema ist zwar abgeharkt, aber da der komische Spruch wohl darauf abzielt, hier nochmal mein Statement dazu, dann sollte das Thema aber auch endlich mal begraben werden:

1. Ich bin noch nicht im Verein

2. Es war nur ein Denkanstoss bzgl. Versicherungsfragen etc.

3. Mir ist es egal, welche Riesensprünge im Deister gebaut werden. Was ich mir nicht zutraue umfahre ich eben.

So, für mich ist das Thema jetzt erledigt. 
Wer sich mir am Samstag anschließen will, kann das gerne machen. Bin mit nem weissen Alutech Pudel FR unterwegs.

Gruß

Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (20. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung aber mal direkt ein negativ Posting raushauen!
> 
> Ich hoffe du triffst zufällig Evel....


 
Feldbirne kennt doch den Ü30 Bevor es wieder in falsche Bahnen läuft


----------



## feldbirne (20. März 2012)

muhahahaha... mir is langweilig, wird zeit das ich wieder ne schaufel in die hand bekomme. was macht denn mein kleines steinchen? wehe der is wieder im loch!^^

ps.: spätestens bei ruddy dax hätte es klar sein müssen


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Dann rudere ich doch glatt mal zurück. 
Nicht das ich dich noch am Samstag mit der Schaufel in der Hand überfahre.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. März 2012)

...is die Rippe wieder ganz?


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

Jup, war schon eine Woche Skifahrn 

Bist du Samstag unterwegs?
Wir wollen mit ein paar Mann vorbeischauen.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. März 2012)

Ich hoffe doch, die Holde ringt mit nem Infekt und meine Schulter will nich wie sie soll...
Aber am Ende juckts doch wieder zu sehr. Das Wetter wird wohl auch Bombe, da kann man ja nich pausieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (20. März 2012)

feldbirne schrieb:


> muhahahaha... mir is langweilig, wird zeit das ich wieder ne schaufel in die hand bekomme. was macht denn mein kleines steinchen? wehe der is wieder im loch!^



Ach Du meinst den ca 100 cm Kiesel den wir da raus geholt haben !?

Irgentwie hab ich das Gefühl der Stein haucht der ein oder anderen Gabel noch das Leben aus.


----------



## Surfjunk (20. März 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, die Holde ringt mit nem Infekt und meine Schulter will nich wie sie soll...
> Aber am Ende juckts doch wieder zu sehr. Das Wetter wird wohl auch Bombe, da kann man ja nich pausieren.



Wir starten 10 Uhr am Pass


----------



## matzinski (21. März 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> Wir wollen am Samstag um 10:00 in Hannover Linden über
> Benther und Gerdener Berg zum Deister fahren.
> Falls Interesse besteht mitzufahren gerne melden


Die Streckenführug passt, aaaaber ....

Die Frühschicht startet immer Sonntags 8:30 im Benther oben am Fundament (aufgepasst: diesen So Sommerzeitumstellung ). Falls Interesse besteht mitzufahren - einfach vorbeikommen oder in Linden an Stefan dranhängen .


----------



## 1Tintin (21. März 2012)

es ist Flühling....
Heute Feierabenrunde ab 16:15 ca. ab Basche 
Rupelstielzchen > Ü30 > und die Rakete zurück.


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. März 2012)

Heute.... ..kann ich nicht.

Wie wärs mit Freitag ? @1Tintin, selber Ort, selbe Uhrzeit.


----------



## DeisteRazer (21. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Schade  Zu kurzfristig und zu spät gesehen. Gibt es eine Wiederholung?
> Anfang April komm ich bei euch rum!



Sicherlich, ich habe gelegentlich Dienstags und auch mal Samstags den Tag für mich. Ich werd versuchen mich dann mal früher zu melden ;-).


----------



## 1Tintin (21. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Heute.... ..kann ich nicht.
> 
> Wie wärs mit Freitag ? @1Tintin, selber Ort, selbe Uhrzeit.



am Freitag fahre ich auch, aber so ca. in etwa ab 15:00 oder 15:15.


----------



## exto (21. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wir starten 10 Uhr am Pass



Nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## dieFluse (21. März 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> Sicherlich, ich habe gelegentlich Dienstags und auch mal Samstags den Tag für mich. Ich werd versuchen mich dann mal früher zu melden ;-).


Ja danke


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Nehmt ihr mich mit?



Gerne! 

Start ist auf 11 gelegt worden weil die faulen OWL'er vorher nicht aus dem Bett kommen. 
Sind dann mit dir 7-8 Mann 

Exto, wollen wir zusammen fahren?
Ich bin ja dran. 
Müssen dann mal schauen wie wir die Dinger in meinen Kombi bekommen. 

Oder du fährst, und ich bezahl wieder das Bier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (21. März 2012)

@surfjunk:
Was wollt ihr alles fahren?


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

Look this. 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9323271&postcount=1


----------



## exto (21. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> Start ist auf 11 gelegt worden weil die faulen OWL'er vorher nicht aus dem Bett kommen.
> Sind dann mit dir 7-8 Mann
> ...



Wie wär's mit Bahn? Aus Bielefeld gibt's in der Hinsicht Interesse. Die könnten uns auf NRW Ticket einsacken. Dann wird's billig. Fahrt bis Basche (9:15 ab B.O.). Da kann man auf'm Weg zum Pass schon mal ein, zwei Trails einsacken.


----------



## LocoFanatic (21. März 2012)

@ surfjunk: hört sich nach einer netten Tour an. Mit Exto wird es sicher famos.
aber (diese) 5 Trails im Deister mit 1000 Hm anzugeben ist vlt etwas knapp bemessen.

wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich auch gerne dabei, wenn ihr mich dann noch mitnehmt 
Grüße
Charles


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> @ surfjunk: hört sich nach einer netten Tour an. Mit Exto wird es sicher famos.
> aber (diese) 5 Trails im Deister mit 1000 Hm anzugeben ist vlt etwas knapp bemessen.
> 
> wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich auch gerne dabei, wenn ihr mich dann noch mitnehmt
> ...



Ich wollte das faule OWL Volk nicht gleich verschrecken


----------



## chris2305 (21. März 2012)

Dann treffen wir uns vielleicht. Die tour ist mir im moment noch ein bisschen viel.


----------



## Surfjunk (21. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit Bahn? Aus Bielefeld gibt's in der Hinsicht Interesse. Die könnten uns auf NRW Ticket einsacken. Dann wird's billig. Fahrt bis Basche (9:15 ab B.O.). Da kann man auf'm Weg zum Pass schon mal ein, zwei Trails einsacken.



Ochne. 

Würd gerne mit Auto fahren. 
Sonst nehme ich meinen Bruder im Auto mit.


----------



## ohneworte (21. März 2012)

Moin,

Morgen Nachmittags jemand mit dem Bike im Deister unterwegs?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## janisj (22. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> Start ist auf 11 gelegt worden weil die faulen OWL'er vorher nicht aus dem Bett kommen.
> Sind dann mit dir 7-8 Mann
> ...



Wenn ich so weit fit bin werde ich eure Truppe auch etwas aufmischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ochne.
> 
> Würd gerne mit Auto fahren.
> Sonst nehme ich meinen Bruder im Auto mit.



Dann mach das mal 

Dann bin ich 'n bisschen flexibler. Ich hab mir letzten Samstag dermaßen einen in den Schuh gefahren, dass ich das heute noch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gemerkt hab'. Entweder bin ich Samstag n bisschen schlapp, oder es schlägt in's Gegenteil um und ich bin nur mit vorgehaltener Pistole aus'm Wald zu kriegen  Mal seh'n...


----------



## dieFluse (22. März 2012)

He Ho - herrliches Wetter 

Hat einer von euch so rein zufällig noch nen Rucksack mit FF-Halterung den er mir so schnell wie möglich verkaufen könnte? Max. (!!) 50 Euro.

Nach Schienbeinprotektoren in "S" brauch ich hier wohl nicht fragen!? 

Liebe Grüßle


----------



## sundancer (22. März 2012)

Ich hätte nen Ergon Rucksack, an dem man gut nen Fullface befestigen kann. Preislich dachte ich aber eher so an 75,-.


----------



## dieFluse (22. März 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich hätte nen Ergon Rucksack, an dem man gut nen Fullface befestigen kann. Preislich dachte ich aber eher so an 75,-.


Hm ne Danke... Grenze muss sein. Würde ihn gern bis So oder am So haben wollen... ansonsten würd ich mir nen Deuter über´s Net bestellen.


----------



## sundancer (22. März 2012)

Ich könnte die den Rucksack morgen vorbei bringen. Ist allerdings ohne Trinkblase. Aber 50,-EUR ist etwas sehr wenig. Der Rucksack kostet neu ca. 140,-


----------



## chris2305 (22. März 2012)

Hallo Roudy,

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (22. März 2012)

Man man Fluse nimmst mir fast die Worte aus dem Mund.

Eine ähnliche Frage habe ich auch.

Habe bisher auf vielen Touren die Evoc Rucksäcke gesehen. Da mir mein Dakine mittlerweile etwas zu klein wird, wollte ich mir auch einen Evoc holen.

Am besten die 20L Version. Würde sich für eine Jacke, Verpflegung (3 Liter Trinkblase, 0815 Müsli Riegel...) Reifenpumpe, Dämpferpumpe, Helm, Schoner eher die 30L Version lohnen oder reicht die 20L Version dicke ?


----------



## herkulars (22. März 2012)

Ja, dafür reichen die 20L locker. Guck Dir doch einfach mal an, was da alle so drin haben und wieviel / wenig Luft noch ist.
Man muss halt nicht immer den ganzen Haushalt mitschleppen, nicht wahr G0NZ0?


----------



## matzinski (22. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Man man Fluse nimmst mir fast die Worte aus dem Mund.
> 
> Eine ähnliche Frage habe ich auch.
> 
> ...


mit 'nem 30L Rucksack mach' ich 'ne 7-tägige Transalp  

... wat braucht ihr bloß alles für Zeugs für einen Nachmittag Deistertrails schredden?  fassungsloses Kopfschütteln


----------



## wichtigisimwald (22. März 2012)

Man kann ja nie wissen..

Auf einmal kommt ein Schneesturm und dann stehste da aufm Kamm


----------



## njoerd (22. März 2012)

Von dem *Deuter Attack *18SL (http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=69&artnr=32232) gibt es ab 16.4. eine Sonderedition mit 20l Volumen (http://www.deuter.com/de_DE/rucksack-details.php?category=36&artnr=32242) 
Nahezu perfekter Enduro Rucksack. Stauraum etwas begrenzt, dafür aber mit Rückenprotector und da er nicht so groß ist, sitzt er einwandfrei auf dem Rücken.


----------



## dieFluse (22. März 2012)

@Sundancer Noch mal danke - es hat sich mittlerweile erledigt.

@tmf_superhero Meine gute Tat des Tages 

Eine Dämpferpumpe? Wann braucht man die?

Außerdem wurde die Haarbürste vergessen, wenn man den Helm abnimmt  Die zumindest würde im Frauenrucksack zu finden sein.


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. März 2012)

@Fluse:

Es kommt immer mal die Frage, "Hat einer von euch eine Dämpferpumpe dabei" auf. 

Und dann zücke ich meine Pumpe und sage: "hier"  

Haarbürste......das ist keine Modenschau im Wald. Und Germany's Next Topbiker machen wir auch nicht.


----------



## dieFluse (22. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Fluse:
> 
> Es kommt immer mal die Frage, "Hat einer von euch eine Dämpferpumpe dabei" auf.
> 
> ...




Und ich hab gedacht, es reicht, wenn der Dämpfer bei der Wartung mit kontrolliert wird!  Mal die Laienfrage: Muss ich da öfter was kontrollieren oder auf was achten?
War heute ja schon froh als ich gesehen hab, dass der Schmutz in der Mitte war und er ja somit gut "eingestellt" sein müsste.

Verdammt  Ne das ist auch ganz gut so! Kann man sich auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren.


----------



## So-wo (22. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> He Ho - herrliches Wetter
> 
> Hat einer von euch so rein zufällig noch nen Rucksack mit FF-Halterung den er mir so schnell wie möglich verkaufen könnte? Max. (!!) 50 Euro.
> 
> ...


Hey fluse 
Du dussel ,habe dir mein neuen Evoc Rucksack angeboten ,ist im bikemarkt mit drin ....
Heut morgen habe ich ihn verkauft für 55  
Habe dich 2x gefragt und vor allem neu das teil ,ff Halterung usw 
Bis demnächst im Deister


----------



## dieFluse (22. März 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Hey fluse
> Du dussel ,habe dir mein neuen Evoc Rucksack angeboten ,ist im bikemarkt mit drin ....
> Heut morgen habe ich ihn verkauft fÃ¼r 55 â¬
> Habe dich 2x gefragt und vor allem neu das teil ,ff Halterung usw
> Bis demnÃ¤chst im Deister


Ja eben... aber da waren es 65 Euro und ich hatte ja die Hoffnung, dass ich nen Neuen zum Purzeltag krieg - was nicht passiert ist 
Das du ihn drin hast fÃ¼r 55 habe ich vorhin erst gesehen. Wollte ich doch bei FB anschreiben und nun das hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (22. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Und ich hab gedacht, es reicht, wenn der Dämpfer bei der Wartung mit kontrolliert wird!  Mal die Laienfrage: Muss ich da öfter was kontrollieren oder auf was achten?



Naja da ich momentan bei meinem Pitch (besonders beim Dämpfer) noch die richtige Einstellung suche, verändere ich den Druck im Dämpfer immer mal wieder.


----------



## schappi (22. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> War heute ja schon froh als ich gesehen hab, dass der Schmutz in der Mitte war und er ja somit gut "eingestellt" sein müsste.
> 
> Verdammt  Ne das ist auch ganz gut so! Kann man sich auf´s Wesentliche konzentrieren.


Wenn nach dem Fahren auf den Trail der Schmutz in der Mitte ist, ist der Dämpfer zu hart abgestimmt, der muss bei 80-90% sein.
für deistertrails musst du beim einfachen Draufsetzen ca 30% deines Federwegs als Negativfederweg oder Sag verbrauchen.
Das Rad muss ja auch in eine Loch nach unten ausfedern können.


----------



## G0NZ0 (22. März 2012)

herkulars schrieb:


> Ja, dafür reichen die 20L locker. Guck Dir doch einfach mal an, was da alle so drin haben und wieviel / wenig Luft noch ist.
> Man muss halt nicht immer den ganzen Haushalt mitschleppen, nicht wahr G0NZ0?



Also eine Alpencrossausrüstung paßt locker in eine Evoc 20L


----------



## Torben. (22. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Man man Fluse nimmst mir fast die Worte aus dem Mund.
> 
> Eine ähnliche Frage habe ich auch.
> 
> Habe bisher auf vielen Touren die Evoc Rucksäcke gesehen. Da mir mein Dakine mittlerweile etwas zu klein wird, wollte ich mir auch einen Evoc holen.



welchen dakine hast du hätte eventuel intresse?!


----------



## kwark (22. März 2012)

Ich habe einen 16l Evoc und kriege da echt alles rein, 20l oder gar 30l finde ich für ne Tagestour viel zu groß.


----------



## dieFluse (22. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Wenn nach dem Fahren auf den Trail der Schmutz in der Mitte ist, ist der Dämpfer zu hart abgestimmt, der muss bei 80-90% sein.
> für deistertrails musst du beim einfachen Draufsetzen ca 30% deines Federwegs als Negativfederweg oder Sag verbrauchen.
> Das Rad muss ja auch in eine Loch nach unten ausfedern können.


Hmmmm ok. Danke für die Aufklärung.
Dann muss ich mir mal jemanden suchen, der mir das praktisch zeigt wie ich da was ändern kann.


----------



## ohneworte (22. März 2012)

Moin,

War ganz schön was los im Deister am heutigen Nachmittag. Wer war denn alles hier aus der Truppe unterwegs?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## matzinski (22. März 2012)

G0NZ0 schrieb:


> Also eine Alpencrossausrüstung paßt locker in eine Evoc 20L







sicher?


----------



## exto (22. März 2012)

Volumenmäßig kann ich's gar nicht sagen, aber mein kompletter Kram für mindestens 10 Tage GST, mit Verpflegung und Wasser für 24 Stunden, wiegt ziemlich genau 20 Kilo...

... allerdings inclusive Bike 

Weniger ist mehr! Was nicht da ist, geht auch nicht kaputt.

Für nächstes Jahr vier Wochen Thailand, Laos, China muss ich noch tunen. Da muss ich incl. Verpackung bei 20 Kilo landen. Das spart ungemein Transportkosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeisteRazer (22. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Hmmmm ok. Danke für die Aufklärung.
> Dann muss ich mir mal jemanden suchen, der mir das praktisch zeigt wie ich da was ändern kann.


 
Hey fluse, du darfst auch gerne zu uns in den Laden kommen. Ich stelle dir das Fahrwerk deines Bikes, erkläre was ich da tue und vielleicht finden wir ja auch noch einen Rucksack ;-).


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. März 2012)

Ich brauch für Samstag unbedingt noch einen Satz Bremsbeläge für die Magura Louise. Habt ihr welche im Laden ? Oder hat jemand welche rumliegen?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## chris2305 (22. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich brauch für Samstag unbedingt noch einen Satz Bremsbeläge für die Magura Louise. Habt ihr welche im Laden ? Oder hat jemand welche rumliegen?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Habe welche hier, für Louise 2007, koolstop


----------



## DeisteRazer (22. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich brauch für Samstag unbedingt noch einen Satz Bremsbeläge für die Magura Louise. Habt ihr welche im Laden ? Oder hat jemand welche rumliegen?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Wir haben natürlich welche da ;-).


----------



## sundancer (23. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Hmmmm ok. Danke für die Aufklärung.
> Dann muss ich mir mal jemanden suchen, der mir das praktisch zeigt wie ich da was ändern kann.



Vieleicht trifft man sich am Samstag. Starte selber am Sportplatz Basche. 
Wollten dann zum Ü30 und danach Wieder Rakete und weitere Trails im Westdeister. Bin mit nem weißen Alutech Pudel unterwegs. Da ich mein Fahrwerk am Bike auch gerade umgebaut habe, hab ich auch Dämpfer etc. dabei. Hab gerade auch komplett auf Luftfederung umgerüstet.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. März 2012)

@Torben.

Ich habe den Dakine Drafter (12L) Farbe.

Wie gesagt mir ist er zu klein geworden.

http://www.dakine-shop.de/products/...DRAFTER-Bike-Rucksack-mit-3L-Trinkblase1.html 

Diesen hier *nach oben zeig* Allerdings in einer anderen Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (23. März 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> He Ho - herrliches Wetter
> 
> Hat einer von euch so rein zufällig noch nen Rucksack mit FF-Halterung den er mir so schnell wie möglich verkaufen könnte? Max. (!!) 50 Euro.
> 
> ...



Ich hab da Dakine Apex (2010) noch rumliegen, kannst für 20 haben (ohne trinkblase)


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Torben.
> 
> Ich habe den Dakine Drafter (12L) Farbe.
> 
> ...



Nachtrag @Torben: meiner ist auch von 2010 ^^


----------



## Torben. (23. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Torben.
> 
> Ich habe den Dakine Drafter (12L) Farbe.



Hm ja ok der ist mir auch etwas zu klein 



janisj schrieb:


> Ich hab da Dakine Apex (2010) noch rumliegen, kannst für 20 haben (ohne trinkblase)



aber das hört sich nicht verkehrt an schreibe dir nochmal ne pn soweit das angebot auch für mich gilt


----------



## dieFluse (23. März 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> Hey fluse, du darfst auch gerne zu uns in den Laden kommen. Ich stelle dir das Fahrwerk deines Bikes, erkläre was ich da tue und vielleicht finden wir ja auch noch einen Rucksack ;-).


Das ist nett. Ok das wollte ich ja sowieso tun. Ich melde mich dann  bei dir. Nicht dass du nachher garnicht da bist 

Samstag bin ich leider nicht im Deister - ich will mich am Sonntag mal versuchen und es wagen  Muss ja mal die Chickenways testen.

@janisj Passt. Hast PN


----------



## Paskull (23. März 2012)

Heute kleine Nachmittagsrunde?? Jemand dabei? Dachte so an Rumpelstilzchen und Rakete.


----------



## janisj (23. März 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Hm ja ok der ist mir auch etwas zu klein
> 
> 
> 
> aber das hört sich nicht verkehrt an schreibe dir nochmal ne pn soweit das angebot auch für mich gilt



leider zu spät ...  Mädels haben vorrang


----------



## bastis (23. März 2012)

moin, ist jemand montag vormittags unterwegs? 

von der freeride truppe


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. März 2012)

Also ich bin Samstag ab 15:00 vom spochtplatz aus unterwegs, oder Sonntag ab 1100 von egal wo. Samstag ist Einsteiger locken auf seichtem Gelände und Sonntag trailtour angesagt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. März 2012)

@Paskull

Ab wann willsten du fahren ?


----------



## Paskull (23. März 2012)

mir Wurst 16:00?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (23. März 2012)

16.15 und ich bin dabei


----------



## Paskull (23. März 2012)

deal 16:15 Baschespochtpaaatz


----------



## kwark (23. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Also ich bin Samstag ab 15:00 vom spochtplatz aus unterwegs, oder Sonntag ab 1100 von egal wo. Samstag ist Einsteiger locken auf seichtem Gelände und Sonntag trailtour angesagt.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.




Sonntag 1100 "vonwoauchimmer" bin ich dabei!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. März 2012)

Ich bin am Samstag dabei und bringe Nachwuchs mit!

Sonntag leider keine Zeit..


----------



## Surfjunk (23. März 2012)

Mann, Mann, Samstag wird voll im Wald. 

Da werden wir wohl Nummern auf den Trails ziehen müssen


----------



## chris2305 (23. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Mann, Mann, Samstag wird voll im Wald.
> 
> Da werden wir wohl Nummern auf den Trails ziehen müssen



Nummern ziehen für die Schaufeln??


----------



## Surfjunk (23. März 2012)

Chris was ist den mit dir?
Du meintest du packst das noch nicht, dabei stehst du doch voll im Saft. 
Oder hat es dich letztes Jahr gerissen?


----------



## chris2305 (23. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Chris was ist den mit dir?
> Du meintest du packst das noch nicht, dabei stehst du doch voll im Saft.
> Oder hat es dich letztes Jahr gerissen?



Woher weißt du das ich im Saft stehe??? Die Quelle musst du mir mal nennen!!

Ich bin ab 12 Uhr am Ü30 mit Evel. Nur fahren könnte ich mit meinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren


----------



## Paskull (23. März 2012)

Für alle die eine neue Bremse brauchen AVID CODE statt 235 für 150 (-36%) - bis Mo bei bikeunit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (23. März 2012)

@Paskull

Danke für die Rumpelstilzchen Lektion...ging viel besser als sonst.

Aber eins muss ich ja loswerden. Die Bodenverhältnisse im Deister waren mir heute einfach...... den Rest darfst du dazu schreiben


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. März 2012)

Ist noch matschig?


----------



## dieFluse (23. März 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Ich bin am Samstag dabei und bringe Nachwuchs mit!
> 
> Sonntag leider keine Zeit..


Frauennachwuchs? 

Hm ist das Einsteigerlocken um 15 oder um 16 Uhr jetzt? Homer?? Ich möchte gern gelockt werden bzw überlege mich locken zu lassen wegen seichtem Gelände  Oder gibt´s das das nächste WE auch noch mal?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. März 2012)

Ja, Frauennachwuchs!

15:00h ist treffen!!!


----------



## dieFluse (23. März 2012)

Ok bin dabei.


----------



## LocoFanatic (23. März 2012)

vlt schaffe ich es ja morgen um 1500 rechtzeitig nach Basche... dann komme ich nämlich gerne mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (24. März 2012)

abfahrt in hannover linden richtung deister
um11Uhr 
bei interesse pn wegen abfahrtsort


----------



## Torben. (24. März 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Fotos von letzter woche


----------



## bastis (24. März 2012)

schick


----------



## matzinski (24. März 2012)

So Frührider, morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB (Sommerzeit)

Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten. Es ist letzter Tag WP und es gilt Platz 25 zu verteidigen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. März 2012)

Herzlichen Dank an den Kuchenbäcker!


----------



## Torben. (24. März 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank an den Kuchenbäcker!


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. März 2012)

@Surfjunk

Tolle Runde..auch wenn ich komplett fertig bin.

Ich weiß auch nicht, warum ich so zusammengeklappt bin ^^
@exto: Jetzt weiß ich wie sich die 24h anfüllen müssen, wobei 24h sind wir ja nicht gefahren ^^

Ich bin sowas von fertig, @all die mitgefahren sind: Spaß hat es trotzdem gemacht


----------



## Zyran (24. März 2012)

Jo, war eine Super Tour Heute 

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## kwark (24. März 2012)

Geht morgen was um 1100? -oder habt ihr euch heute schon alle Plattgestrampelt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. März 2012)

Morgen geht's weiter. 1100 spochtplatz. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. März 2012)

Heute war ne sehr schöne Tour in leichten Geläuf. Teufelskammer, Römer, Rakete. Das Simplon lässt sich dabei leichtfüßig von Stein zu Stein hüpfen. Dafür muss der Steuersatz und das Wippenlager getauscht werden. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan64 (24. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> So Frührider, morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB (Sommerzeit)
> 
> Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten. Es ist letzter Tag WP und es gilt Platz 25 zu verteidigen



Bin dabei.
Habe allerdings noch höhere Ziele als Top 25 der Teamwertung.
Wird aber ganz knapp.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. März 2012)

Großes Lob auch an die tapfere Julia, die das dicke YT Noton überall hochgetreten hat. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tom de la zett (24. März 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.
> Habe allerdings noch höhere Ziele als Top 25 der Teamwertung.
> Wird aber ganz knapp.



Ihr seid wohl nicht ganz beisammen! Das ist ja 7:30 jetzige Uhrzeit... Vielleicht trifft man sich trotzdem, wenn ichs pack z.B. 10:02 (Sommerzeit) Egestorf?


----------



## G0NZ0 (24. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Morgen geht's weiter. 1100 spochtplatz.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.




Wartet bitte am Spb. Ich bin erst um 11:15 Uhr da, wegen Bahn


----------



## Surfjunk (24. März 2012)

Yo war heute ne geile Truppe


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (24. März 2012)

Jau, war eine klasse Runde, auch wenn ich ungefähr genauso platt bin wie TMF. Hast trotzdem Spaß gemacht

Der weit gereiste mit dem modefarbenen Poison. Ich werde auf jeden nochmal öfters kommen.

Übrigens solltet ihr am Ü30 über einen Sichtschutz nachdenken, nicht dass sich da demnächst die Auffahrunfälle häufen, weil die Autofahrer den Leuten beim fahren zugucken...


----------



## crossboss (24. März 2012)

Geilomat heute


----------



## exto (24. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht, warum ich so zusammengeklappt bin ^^
> @exto: Jetzt weiß ich wie sich die 24h anfüllen müssen, wobei 24h sind wir ja nicht gefahren ^^



Sah n bisschen nach Hungerast aus. Steck dir für solche "Zustände" vielleicht mal n bisschen was hochkaloriges ein.

Ne Tüte Sultaninen aus'm Aldi (250g) hat z.B. sage und schreibe 1500 kcal. das bringt dich wieder auf die Beine, auch wenn du noch so fertig bist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (24. März 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ihr seid wohl nicht ganz beisammen! Das ist ja 7:30 jetzige Uhrzeit... Vielleicht trifft man sich trotzdem, wenn ichs pack z.B. 10:02 (Sommerzeit) Egestorf?


Klingel mal durch. Dann sammeln wir dich auf. 



exto schrieb:


> Sah n bisschen nach Hungerast aus. Steck dir für solche "Zustände" vielleicht mal n bisschen was hochkaloriges ein.
> 
> Ne Tüte Sultaninen aus'm Aldi (250g) hat z.B. sage und schreibe 1500 kcal. das bringt dich wieder auf die Beine, auch wenn du noch so fertig bist


Nach der Tüte hast du 'nen flotten Düsenantrieb. Das macht dich dann noch schneller


----------



## gloshabigur (24. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> So Frührider, morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB (Sommerzeit)
> 
> Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten. Es ist letzter Tag WP und es gilt Platz 25 zu verteidigen



Dabei!


----------



## tom de la zett (24. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Klingel mal durch. Dann sammeln wir dich auf.



Yo, mach ich.  Meld mich bei Stephan, wenn wir tatsächlich auf dem Weg sind.


----------



## HaJü__ (24. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> So Frührider, morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB (Sommerzeit)
> 
> Um zahlreiches Erscheinen wird gebeten. Es ist letzter Tag WP und es gilt Platz 2 verteidigen



Hallo Frühschicht,
ich sammel zwar keine Winterpunkte, werde mich aber trotzdem mal wieder an der  Bettflucht beteiliegen.
08:30 Uhr BB.


----------



## mille_plateaux (24. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Yo war heute ne geile Truppe



Yo, & nochmals vielen dank für's guiden (und warten)...habt alle (noch) ein schönes (rest-)wochenend'; 's hat viel viel spass gemacht!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (24. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> So Frührider, morgen Frühschicht 8:30 BB (Sommerzeit)


dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (24. März 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank an den Kuchenbäcker!


Gern


----------



## DeisteRazer (24. März 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Übrigens solltet ihr am Ü30 über einen Sichtschutz nachdenken, nicht dass sich da demnächst die Auffahrunfälle häufen, weil die Autofahrer den Leuten beim fahren zugucken...


absolut, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Wenn man in seiner Flugzeit mal nach links schaut sieht man große Augen ;-).


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2012)

@Evel

Gestern mit nochmal zurück kommen war leider nicht weil die anderen hoch zum Turm wollten. 

Daher mal mein Feedback jetzt hier. 

IHR SEIT JA VÖLLIG BEKLOPPT 

Das was ich beim einmal runterrollen so gesehen habe sprengt ja absolut das was ich je erwartet hatte. 

Die NS Element sehen ja echt genial aus, bin schon heiß die das erste mal fahren zu können. 

Die Line ist Super flüssig, und auch alle locker umfahrbar. 
Da werde ich mich dann mal einen ganzen Tag mit ein paar OWL'er rumtreiben. Einer hat einen VW Caddy 

Ein *Fettes Respeckt* von meiner Seite aus an den gesamten Bautrupp


----------



## chris2305 (25. März 2012)

Hilf mit, dann geht es schneller. :-}

willst du da dann mit dem caddy runter?


----------



## Surfjunk (25. März 2012)

Runter nicht, aber mit den Bikes drin die Strasse wieder hoch


----------



## dieFluse (25. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Die Line ist Super flüssig, und auch alle locker umfahrbar.
> 
> Ein *Fettes Respeckt* von meiner Seite aus an den gesamten Bautrupp


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Danke erst mal für die Wiederherstellung und Richtung meiner Kette (wem schulde ich jetzt hier das Kettenschloss? Bitte mal melden! Ich hab den Namen mal wieder vergessen...) und dann konnte ich es mir heute doch nicht nehmen und hab den Trail und einen Großteil der Umfahrungen ausprobiert! Spitze. Vorallem auch die Kurven mit der "Erhöhung" sind so angenehm


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. März 2012)

Joa die Anliegerkurven machen schon laune...

@evel: Sry, das ich heute nicht aufgetaucht bin, mein Radel hat gestreickt.
Musste es wieder richten und einfahren. Hat etwas länger gedauert.
Auto hatte ich auch nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## tom de la zett (25. März 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> @Evel
> 
> IHR SEIT JA VÖLLIG BEKLOPPT
> 
> ...



ähnliches hab ich auch gerade in der IG von mir gegeben


----------



## wichtigisimwald (26. März 2012)

Hat jemand Donnerstag ab ca. 14:30h Zeit und Bock zu fahren?

2-3 Trails ab Spochtplatz oder Waldkater..


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. März 2012)

Sind die ex-Schweizer LV Fahrer, die wir Sonntag getroffen haben, hier?
Grenzweg war trockener als je zuvor, wird aber immer ausgesetzter und stufiger.
Die Wurzeln am Ende haben wir unterrichtet, dass ihr demnächst kommt (hoch/rechts anfahren und rollen lassen)

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (26. März 2012)

Am Wochenende öffnet Winterberg was haltet ihr von einem kleinen Ausflug?
Zum Fahren oder um sich die Sprünge Anlieger etc anzuschauen


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. März 2012)

Update Rakete:

Würde ich persönlich nach der heutigen Tour umfahren.
Der Eingang ist recht zermürbt und im unteren Teil ist vieles auf Strecke verteilt. Einzelne dicke Äste und viel Grünzeug.
Richtig fahrbar ist nur noch der letzte Abschnitt unterhalb der Teerstraße mit Ausgang zum Sportplatz.

Schmierseife im trockenem Zustand: ein Träumchen


----------



## matzinski (26. März 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> Die Wurzeln am Ende haben wir unterrichtet, dass ihr demnächst kommt (hoch/rechts anfahren und rollen lassen)
> ...


Den Grenzweg haben wir uns am So auch gegönnt. Oberhalb der Wurzeln gibt es aber bereits 'nen Chickenway - leider


----------



## Torben. (26. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Update Rakete:
> 
> Würde ich persönlich nach der heutigen Tour umfahren.
> Der Eingang ist recht zermürbt und im unteren Teil ist vieles auf Strecke verteilt. Einzelne dicke Äste und viel Grünzeug.
> Richtig fahrbar ist nur noch der letzte Abschnitt unterhalb der Teerstraße mit Ausgang zum Sportplatz.



dann sollte da mal wer aufräumen


----------



## Paskull (26. März 2012)

Die sind da noch am Fällen so weit ich weiß Aufräumen lohnt also noch nicht.


----------



## exto (26. März 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Den Grenzweg haben wir uns am So auch gegönnt. Oberhalb der Wurzeln gibt es aber bereits 'nen Chickenway - leider



Kann man doch zurückbauen. Tännchen draufpflanzen und n bisschen als Stöckchenleger für's Rentenalter üben


----------



## janisj (26. März 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Grenzweg:
> Die Wurzeln am Ende haben wir unterrichtet, dass ihr demnächst kommt (hoch/rechts anfahren und rollen lassen)
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Roudy



Die ist die puzigste Stelle überhaupt, da weiss man danach genau ob es feucht oder trocken gerade ist


----------



## Paskull (26. März 2012)

Ü30 Doubles ich komme !!!
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/247660/


----------



## Jennfa (26. März 2012)

Aufräumen lohnt sich auf Rakete momentan noch nicht solange die Bagger einem im Wald noch entgegen kommen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (26. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Kann man doch zurückbauen. Tännchen draufpflanzen und n bisschen als Stöckchenleger für's Rentenalter üben


Das überlass' ich lieber anderen, die sich damit auskennen


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. März 2012)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Aufräumen lohnt sich auf Rakete momentan noch nicht solange die Bagger einem im Wald noch entgegen kommen .



Richtig. Ganz oben war der Harvester am Samstag im Einsatz. 
Im Moment ist das da nicht sinnvoll zu fahren oder aufzuräumen 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. März 2012)

Danke Paskull!
Diese totale Entspanntheit beim Einschlag, faszinierend!


----------



## Paskull (27. März 2012)

Geben die Landungen am Ü30 auch so nach ? Evel du hast es doch schon getestet


----------



## dieFluse (27. März 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Geben die Landungen am Ü30 auch so nach ? Evel du hast es doch schon getestet


*grins* Wer den Schaden nicht hat...
Der Platscher ist gut auf dem Video. Hätte er gleich nen Nickerchen machen können.


----------



## MasterAss (27. März 2012)

Also Grenzweg find ich momentan super. Die Wurzeln halten sich auch in Grenzen, alles in allem flüssig zu fahren bei dem Wetter.

@Roudy 
Bin heute ca. von 16.30h bis 18.30h im Wald. Vllt. sieht man sich ja. Plan ist Farn + Grenze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (27. März 2012)

@Paskull
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haste verdammtes Glück gehabt nicht vom Begrenzungspfosten aufgespießt zu werden...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (27. März 2012)

Hat jemand nch ein 9-fach Schaltwerk rumfliegen? 
Meins hat heute leider den Dienst quittiert...


----------



## Paskull (27. März 2012)

@Masterass das bin ich nicht  fand es nur inspirierend.
Heute 16:30 klingt gut treffen wo?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. März 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also Grenzweg find ich momentan super. Die Wurzeln halten sich auch in Grenzen, alles in allem flüssig zu fahren bei dem Wetter.
> 
> @Roudy
> Bin heute ca. von 16.30h bis 18.30h im Wald. Vllt. sieht man sich ja. Plan ist Farn + Grenze.


 
Bin raus. Wenn du aus dem Wald kommst, steige ich erst aus dem Bus. 

Ein weiterer Tipp vom Sonntag.
Besonders für alle mit Kindern: http://www.deisterhuette.de/

Die haben den Spielplatz komplett renoviert. Jetzt mit Volleyball, Fussball, Slackline und vielen anderen Sachen die auch alten Leuten Freude machen.
Dazu warme und kalte Getränke für günstig


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. März 2012)

Heute Abend gibt's um 20:15 auf ZDF mal ne Doku über Leute im Wald. Bin mal gespannt wie wertfrei über die Freerider berichtet wird. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## dieFluse (27. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute Abend gibt's um 20:15 auf ZDF mal ne Doku über Leute im Wald. Bin mal gespannt wie wertfrei über die Freerider berichtet wird.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Danke für den Tipp!

http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/beit...rag/video/1603962/Und-ewig-locken-die-Waelder

"Von wegen Spaziergang!"
Hm.... Viel zu kurz.


----------



## stefan1981 (27. März 2012)

so soll sicher gestellt sein, dass die biker nicht den schönen deutschen wald aus dem gleichgewicht pflügen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (27. März 2012)

Ganz nett gemacht!


----------



## tom de la zett (27. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Kann man doch zurückbauen. Tännchen draufpflanzen und n bisschen als Stöckchenleger für's Rentenalter üben



nix da. das ist genau mein Weg und endlich ist er durchgängig fahrbahr ohne Risiko von Oberschenkelprellungen !!!


----------



## tweetygogo (27. März 2012)

Kann mir einer mal helfen wo ich das Teil für mein Rocky Flatline Rahmen bekomme?
Das ist die Achse für das Gelenk. Das Wirt auf beiden Seiten geschraubt und geklemmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. März 2012)

Bei Bike infection haben sie Rockys 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tweetygogo (27. März 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Bei Bike infection haben sie Rockys
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Die werden das auch nicht haben.
Habe das Netz schon durch und nichts gefunden


----------



## Paskull (27. März 2012)

Sowas muss sicher bestellt werden.


----------



## tweetygogo (27. März 2012)

Ich ruf morgen mal überallllll an.


----------



## matzinski (27. März 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> nix da. das ist genau mein Weg und endlich ist er durchgängig fahrbahr ohne Risiko von Oberschenkelprellungen !!!


Na, wenn das DEIN Chickenway ist, kommt da doch 'ne Tanne hin


----------



## caromaus (27. März 2012)

Moin,  kennt einer den IBC Nutzer ,'Ohne Worte', bitte melden ...


----------



## caromaus (27. März 2012)

Rakete wird da nach eh umgebaut,  die ganze Sprünge werden Gößten teils zurück gebaut und da für kommen so 10-12  grösse Sachen da hin im Bereich 7-9 m ... nur als Kleie Info ... und so das mann es schnell und flüssig zu umfahren kannn...


----------



## ohneworte (27. März 2012)

caromaus schrieb:


> Moin,  kennt einer den IBC Nutzer ,'Ohne Worte', bitte melden ...



Ich kenne ihn!


----------



## taifun (28. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kenne ihn!


Ich auch,......warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich auch,......warum?



Ich habe ihn gestern auf dem Ue 30 getroffen, vielleicht deshalb.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (28. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand die neue (richtige) Nummer von M. aka. *mh320i* per PN zukommen lassen?

Wollten heute zusammen fahren, aber ohne die richtige Nummer können wir uns nicht absprechen...


----------



## JaWa1896 (28. März 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Die werden das auch nicht haben.
> Habe das Netz schon durch und nichts gefunden



Schon mal nachgefragt? Vllt können Sie es ja bestellen...haben ja nicht ohne Grund jetzt einen Mechaniker der Ahnung hat... Vllt erstmal fragen statt nur etwas annehmen....


----------



## Dreiundvierzig (28. März 2012)

Wer Lust hat, darf sich gerne zu 'uns' auf dem ü' gesellen, sind zu viert oben.
Da ich die IBC Namen nicht weiß, lasse ich sie einfach mal weg. 
Alter: Zwischen 14 und 17.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (28. März 2012)

Ferien hätte ich auch gerne nochmal..


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. März 2012)

Wer ist heut noch auf ne Feierabend runde ab 1800 zu haben? Bisschen springen üben auf dem Ü30. Daniel und Pascal sind dabei. Jetzt noch Olli und Conni und die Verteidigung des stuzpokals ist sicher. aumen:


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (28. März 2012)

Cool weiß ich garnix davon! Aber passt!
Wo ist denn Treffen?


----------



## bastis (28. März 2012)

Moin!

Suche eine Feder, 222 EBL 350 oder 400 zum ausprobieren!!! Wenn wer was rumliegen hat und Freitag oder Samstag aufn Ü 30 oder irgendwo am Nordmannsturm ist würde ich mich über eine Private Nachricht Freuen>! Grüsse Bastis


----------



## tmf_superhero (28. März 2012)

@wichtigisimwald:

Oder man hat Urlaub, hihi 

@Feierabendrunde, schade ich war heute schon unterwegs, ansonsten wäre ich gerne dazu gestoßen.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. März 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Cool weiß ich garnix davon! Aber passt!
> Wo ist denn Treffen?



ich fahr mit Daniel (Sohn #1) gegen 17:15 los. Wir sind dann ca. 18:00 oben am Schiebedach oder Römer


----------



## taxifolia (28. März 2012)

Lieber Köppermeister , ich habe um 1700 noch einen Außentermin, könnte 18:00 am Spochtplatz sein. 1715 schaffe ich nicht.

taxi


----------



## Torben. (28. März 2012)

ich werde auch mitkommen komme aber direckt zum ü30


----------



## Paskull (28. März 2012)

Bin heute raus bin durch Frau verplant.


----------



## 1Tintin (28. März 2012)

Hi, im Heisterburg Trail , Teufelsbrücke  Richtung Mooshütte waren Stöckchen und Bäumchenleger unterwex. Die hatten ganze Arbeit geleistet. Ist aber wieder alles frei.

Wehe wenn ich einen mal dabei erwische....

Also bis denne 

Tintin


----------



## stefan1981 (28. März 2012)

ich dachte der heisterburg wäre generell nicht mehr fahrbar? waren letztes we da, da lagen die baumstämme auch im steinbruchtrail (wenn er das denn war ). die sind da gerade am holzen. haben das auch weggeräumt. kann aber sein das das wieder im weg liegt..


----------



## Xeleux (28. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen 
wir starten am Sonntag um 12:00 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass eine lockere Trailtour durch den Deister.
Als unseren Guido hat sich freundlicherweise exto bereit erklärt  & im Moment sind wir insgesamt 6 Leutchen.
Wer mag ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen uns zu begleiten  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (28. März 2012)

Nee, zwischen Steinbruch und dem Aussichstturm. Soooo die Mitte davon. Da wo geholzt wurde, ...aber das war ein Stöckchenleger, eindeutig.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (28. März 2012)

Seit heute kenne ich endlich auch mal den "ganzen" ü30.


----------



## 1Tintin (28. März 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Seit heute kenne ich endlich auch mal den "ganzen" ü30.



Von ganz oben, oder von ganz ganz oben, oder von ganz ganz ganz oben bei den Funkmasten?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (28. März 2012)

Von ganz ganz oben.


----------



## herkulars (29. März 2012)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe sollen wir nicht mehr


> von ganz ganz ganz oben bei den Funkmasten


fahren. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Torben. (29. März 2012)

ist richtig


----------



## schappi (29. März 2012)

Das ist richtig, den Alten EinstieG bei dem Flugsicherungsmast nicht mehr benutzen,
da er an einer Wildruhezone entlang führt!!


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. März 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> den Alten EinstieG bei dem Flugsicherungsmast
> da er an einer Wildruhezone entlang führt!!



Nur zum Verständnis: Der Flugsicherungsmast, ist der große Kasten mit dem Radarschirmchen oben drauf ??


----------



## fjolnir (29. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Nur zum Verständnis: Der Flugsicherungsmast, ist der große Kasten mit dem Radarschirmchen oben drauf ??


ja, eig schon, aber gemeint ist das gebäude, welches nur eine art kleinen funkturm hat, also das erste gebäude, dass auftaucht, wenn man vom pass hoch richtung annaturm fährt (linke seite, wenn der anstieg bezwungen ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergamounter (29. März 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Seit heute kenne ich endlich auch mal den "ganzen" ü30.



Hey warst Du derjenige mit dem Grauen Big Air?

Gruß


----------



## exto (29. März 2012)

superhero, was du warscheinlich meinst, ist der alte Frankweg. Den bitte (aus dem selben Grund) auch nicht mehr fahren!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (29. März 2012)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> Hey warst Du derjenige mit dem Grauen Big Air?
> 
> Gruß



Nein, ein Big Air hab ich nicht mehr.


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. März 2012)

@exto: Frankweg sagt mir noch viel weniger 

deswegen was ich nicht kenne, kann ich auch nicht fahren.
Aber Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Kacy (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

als ortsansässiger Biker möchte hier mal meine Anerkennung für die Aktivitäten am Ü30 aussprechen 
Auch wenn das zum größten Teil nicht meine Kragenweite ist, kann man da prima üben und seine Grenzen erweitern.

Allerdings sollte aus der Buddelkasse mal in ein paar anständige Schubkarren investiert werden 

Gestern morgen hatte übrigens in meinem Beisein ein Maulwurf direkt auf dem Trail gewühlt. Gehört der zum Bautrupp oder zur Gegenseite???


----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2012)

Kacy schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> als ortsansässiger Biker möchte hier mal meine Anerkennung für die Aktivitäten am Ü30 aussprechen
> Auch wenn das zum größten Teil nicht meine Kragenweite ist, kann man da prima üben und seine Grenzen erweitern.
> ...



Hast Du das noch nicht gewusst? Die neuen Chickenways werden als Tunnel gebaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (30. März 2012)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind.
Auf dem Ü30 muß erst mal eine Buddelpause eingelegt werden. Ein paar der Verantwortlichen von allen Seiten bekommen langsam kalte Füße, da der Papierkram noch nicht vollständig geklärt ist. Kann ich sogar verstehen.
Deswegen wird erst mal pausiert, bis Alles erledigt ist. Ich hoffe das das nicht zu lange dauert.

Es fragt sich nur was man bis dahin so treibt. Biken? Könnte man mal probieren!

Falls jemand am Ü30 fahren will, bitte vorsichtig und nix übertreiben, damit nix passiert.

Ich werde mir wohl am Sonntag mal das Enduro schnappen und 12 Uhr am Pass bei Extos Truppe auftauchen. Vllt kann mir jemand zeigen wie man einen vernünftigen Step-up springt. Eventuell kann ich ja mal ne kurze Probefahrt mit einem 29er machen.
Bis dahin!


----------



## exto (30. März 2012)

Sch...! Ich hatte eher gedacht, dass du mir das zeigst, und das lustige Video nur Spaß war  Ich hab's ja auch nich so mit'm Bergaufhüppen. Runter ist die Passage schon mal erste Sahne 

Auf'm Trekkingrad kannste gern ne Runde drehen. Freut mich, dass du dabei bist!


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die neuen Chickenways werden als Tunnel gebaut!



Dann will ich aber kostenlos, einen von diesen China Scheinwerfern haben


----------



## Torben. (30. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Sch...! Ich hatte eher gedacht, dass du mir das zeigst, und das lustige Video nur Spaß war  Ich hab's ja auch nich so mit'm Bergaufhüppen. Runter ist die Passage schon mal erste Sahne
> 
> Auf'm Trekkingrad kannste gern ne Runde drehen. Freut mich, dass du dabei bist!



was habt ihr denn vor zu fahren wenns keine zu große tour werden soll würde ich mitkommen


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. März 2012)

Ich fürchte das es bestimmt 40-50 km werden. Stimmt das exto?
Torben, du kannst aber mitkommen und fährst einfach solange bis Du vom Rad fällst! Wir machen es dann wie beim letzten Mal bei deinem Schlüsselbeinbruch. Ich ruf deine Mutter an und lass Dich abholen.


----------



## njoerd (30. März 2012)

YMMD


----------



## taifun (30. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das es bestimmt 40-50 km werden. Stimmt das exto?
> Torben, du kannst aber mitkommen und fährst einfach solange bis Du vom Rad fällst! Wir machen es dann wie beim letzten Mal bei deinem Schlüsselbeinbruch. Ich ruf deine Mutter an und lass Dich abholen.



Mit sowas kennst Du Dich ja.schon sehr gut aus;-)

@ohne Worte:Jens bring doch dem.Steffen mal ein HT-29.7 als Testrad vorbei.
Dafür guidet er dich mal richtig durch die Trails!


----------



## Torben. (30. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich fürchte das es bestimmt 40-50 km werden. Stimmt das exto?
> Torben, du kannst aber mitkommen und fährst einfach solange bis Du vom Rad fällst! Wir machen es dann wie beim letzten Mal bei deinem Schlüsselbeinbruch. Ich ruf deine Mutter an und lass Dich abholen.



je nach trailauswhl würde ich auch mit dem ht kommen


----------



## wichtigisimwald (30. März 2012)

Genau, Exto!

Gib mal ein paar Infos bekannt, damit man sich entscheiden kann


----------



## ohneworte (30. März 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Mit sowas kennst Du Dich ja.schon sehr gut aus;-)
> 
> @ohne Worte:Jens bring doch dem.Steffen mal ein HT-29.7 als Testrad vorbei.
> Dafür guidet er dich mal richtig durch die Trails!



Hi Alex,

das Muster habe ich leider gerade verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (30. März 2012)




----------



## chris2305 (30. März 2012)

herkulars schrieb:


>



Go Jasper!!! (Ein cooler Name)


----------



## exto (30. März 2012)

Mal so ganz grob: Barbie - Farn - Ladies - Ü30. Wenn dann noch Interesse ist, n bisschn rund um den Nordmannsturm gucken.

Wird alles eher locker, weil der ein oder andere dabei sein wird, der noch nicht soooo lang auf dem Rad sitzt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. März 2012)

Was geht denn morgen so im Deister?


----------



## taxifolia (30. März 2012)

...ich glaube, Jasper sagt etwas über den Ü 30 , kann das sein ?? Der Loveparadewagen ist so laut 

taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Mal so ganz grob: Barbie - Farn - Ladies - Ü30. Wenn dann noch Interesse ist, n bisschn rund um den Nordmannsturm gucken.
> 
> Wird alles eher locker, weil der ein oder andere dabei sein wird, der noch nicht soooo lang auf dem Rad sitzt.



Ich bin mit meiner Meute morgen ab 1500 unterwegs. Der Plan ist grenzweg, mögebier und Farn oder Grab links. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## njoerd (30. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Mal so ganz grob: Barbie - Farn - Ladies - Ü30. Wenn dann noch Interesse ist, n bisschn rund um den Nordmannsturm gucken.
> 
> Wird alles eher locker, weil der ein oder andere dabei sein wird, der noch nicht soooo lang auf dem Rad sitzt.




ist damit jetzt Samstag oder Sonntag gemeint?


----------



## taxifolia (30. März 2012)

Ach übrigens: 
Njoerd wurde heute 40 ! Glückwunsch- gut gemacht -weiter so.

taxi


----------



## njoerd (30. März 2012)

Nein  ich hab da irgendein Datum eingegeben 
und weiß nicht mehr wo man das einstellt 

aber danke das du an mich denkst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (30. März 2012)

Sonntag!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## njoerd (30. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Sonntag!



Wunderbar, schließe mich mit meinem Bruder an. Darf dann auch gerne mehr werden   

1200 Pass Treffpunpt war das, richtig?


----------



## jammerlappen (30. März 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen so im Deister?



Nix, ich hoffe doch es wird gefahren...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. März 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen so im Deister?



Wir starten erst spät, um 1500 am WK. Dafür wird bis zum Sonnenuntergang oder bis zur totalen Erschöpfung gefahren. Je nachdem was eher kommt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## schaumi (30. März 2012)

> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich melde mich mal für Sonntag an und besorge das schöne Wetter...

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. März 2012)

Ich bring noch Jemanden mit der eigentlich zum Abschluß Feggendorfer-Steinbruch-Heisterburg fahren wollte. Das wird aber ordentlich! Naja, is ja bis um Achte hell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (31. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Mal so ganz grob: Barbie - Farn - Ladies - Ü30. Wenn dann noch Interesse ist, n bisschn rund um den Nordmannsturm gucken.
> 
> Wird alles eher locker, weil der ein oder andere dabei sein wird, der noch nicht soooo lang auf dem Rad sitzt.



Bin auch dabei


----------



## njoerd (31. März 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bring noch Jemanden mit der eigentlich zum Abschluß Feggendorfer-Steinbruch-Heisterburg fahren wollte. Das wird aber ordentlich! Naja, is ja bis um Achte hell.



da werdet ihr nicht alleine sein. Wir müssen auch in die Richtung  
auf dem Weg dahin noch mal den ein oder anderen Trail mitnehmen


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Mal so ganz grob: Barbie - Farn - Ladies - Ü30. Wenn dann noch Interesse ist, n bisschn rund um den Nordmannsturm gucken.
> 
> Wird alles eher locker, weil der ein oder andere dabei sein wird, der noch nicht soooo lang auf dem Rad sitzt.



Ich denke das ich mich anschließen werde. Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass?


----------



## njoerd (31. März 2012)

Junge! Evel! Die Kurven auf dem Feggendorfer sind aber nicht für Mach3 ausgelegt! Top trocken heute!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (31. März 2012)

Morgen Frühschicht? 8:30 BB?


----------



## exto (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich denke das ich mich anschließen werde. Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (31. März 2012)




----------



## tmf_superhero (31. März 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass?



Thumbs Up...schließ ich mich doch mal an.

Wenn es heißt lockeres fahren, kann ja nix schief gehen ^^


----------



## Ripgid (31. März 2012)

nabend!
könnt ihr einem Ortsunkundigen mal aufzeigen wo sich der parkplatz am nienstedter pass befindet? bekomm's gerade nicht geschissen  gerne auch per Googlemap, GPS-koord, rauchzeichen, o.ä.
habe schon gutes Wetter für morgen bestellt!


----------



## tmf_superhero (31. März 2012)

Das X markiert den Schatz..äh Parkplatz ^^

B: auf der Karte ist die Wirtschaft Bärenhöhle.

Die Straße die zum Pass führt nennt sich Nienstedter Straße (L401)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (31. März 2012)

Da hat das Wetter heute doch glatt mal gehalten und gute Bodenverhältnisse beschert.


----------



## gloshabigur (31. März 2012)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht? 8:30 BB?



Bin für morgen raus.


----------



## Paskull (31. März 2012)

Bin morgen auch dabei 12:00 Parkplatz pass ist klar nur welches Rad? AM oder FR


----------



## janisj (31. März 2012)

Ich nehm meinen dicken FR mit, damit kann ich sicherer Chickenways fahren.


----------



## Xeleux (31. März 2012)

wow, das wird morgen ne schöne große Truppe 
na dann bis morgen 12 uhr am Pass 

@paskull
am AM reicht


----------



## wichtigisimwald (31. März 2012)

Coole Tour heute mit Homer und Kwark: Grenzweg (ich hab den Chickenway beim Wurzelinferno neu gespurt!) , Mögebier + Farn.

Wünsche der 12:00h Kolonne morgen viel Spaß! 

Wir werden Fussballbedingt eher die kleine Runde drehen..


----------



## Ripgid (31. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Das X markiert den Schatz..äh Parkplatz ^^
> 
> B: auf der Karte ist die Wirtschaft Bärenhöhle.
> 
> Die Straße die zum Pass führt nennt sich Nienstedter Straße (L401)



danke! dann bis morgen.. 

Werde das Enduro nehmen


----------



## jammerlappen (31. März 2012)

Im Westen wars ma schöön leer heute. Wir würden morgen mit der Bahn anreisen, die wär um 12:01 in Egestorf. Da wir die für Zeitreisen nötige Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nicht bergauf treten können müssten wir dazustoßen:
 - gegen 12:30h Annaturm?
 - gegen 12:15h an der Schranke Ü30?
Wie sieht Euer Zeitplan aus?


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Das X markiert den Schatz..äh Parkplatz ^^
> 
> B: auf der Karte ist die Wirtschaft Bärenhöhle.
> 
> Die Straße die zum Pass führt nennt sich Nienstedter Straße (L401)



Du meinst aber auch den großen Parkplatz etwas oberhalb vom Ü30 von wo aus Du direkt zum Nordmannsturm oder entgegengesetzt zum Spielmannsturm hochkurbeln kannst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (31. März 2012)

Doch genau den


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

Dann ist ja gut.


----------



## exto (31. März 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Im Westen wars ma schöön leer heute. Wir würden morgen mit der Bahn anreisen, die wär um 12:01 in Egestorf. Da wir die für Zeitreisen nötige Überlichtgeschwindigkeit nicht bergauf treten können müssten wir dazustoßen:
> - gegen 12:30h Annaturm?
> - gegen 12:15h an der Schranke Ü30?
> Wie sieht Euer Zeitplan aus?



Bei der Größe der Truppe, dauert's sicher n bisschen, bis wir los kommen. Wenn dann alle mal soweit fertig sind werden wir wohl unten rum übern Annaturm Richtung Ladies fahren. 
Wenn ihr n bisschen zügig fahrt, holt ihr uns locker ein.


----------



## ohneworte (31. März 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Bei der Größe der Truppe, dauert's sicher n bisschen, bis wir los kommen. Wenn dann alle mal soweit fertig sind werden wir wohl unten rum übern Annaturm Richtung Ladies fahren.
> Wenn ihr n bisschen zügig fahrt, holt ihr uns locker ein.



Bis morgen dann!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (1. April 2012)

Falls jemand eine Runde mit schwereren Bikes dreht - wir fahren ab 12 von Wennigsen.


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Bis gleich am Nienstedter Pass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripgid (1. April 2012)

ich bin raus für 1200, kumpel hat kurzfristig zugesagt und nun fahren wir bisschen DH... wünsch' euch viel spass!


----------



## morcom (1. April 2012)

ich war gestern im deister unterwegs und es war nichts los ...  obwohl das wetter ok war so ab 16 uhr haben wir dann 2 leute noch gesichtet. Dadurch dass das Wetter so abwechslungsreich war habe einfach mal ein vorzeitiges April-Video geschnitten.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19996/h


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. April 2012)

Wir waren heut morgen mal aufm Teer und Funkturm/Zahnfee unterwegs und haben dort mal etwas Totholz, das zufällig auf den Weg gefallen war, beseitigt. Ich denke da müsste mal wieder öfter gefahren werden. Der Trail war nur noch anhand der Stöckchen Markierung zu finden. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Jennfa (1. April 2012)

Da haben wir schon so oft im letzten Jahr aufgeräumt. Liegt auf meiner "Hausrunde"...wenn das die Ecke mit der Pseudoabsperrung (Flatterband) ist dann bringt das nix. Da war nach 2 Tagen immer wieder alles dicht.


----------



## janisj (1. April 2012)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Da haben wir schon so oft im letzten Jahr aufgeräumt. Liegt auf meiner "Hausrunde"...wenn das die Ecke mit der Pseudoabsperrung (Flatterband) ist dann bringt das nix. Da war nach 2 Tagen immer wieder alles dicht.



Dann sollte man ins Wald gehen, 2 Tage rumpennen und wenn die Stockenleger auftauchen entsprechende aufklärungs und ausbildungsarbeiten durchführen. Danach kann man gleich auch Schleifkorbträge testen lassen....


----------



## r0ckZ0r (1. April 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> ich war gestern im deister unterwegs und es war nichts los ...  obwohl das wetter ok war so ab 16 uhr haben wir dann 2 leute noch gesichtet. Dadurch dass das Wetter so abwechslungsreich war habe einfach mal ein vorzeitiges April-Video geschnitten.
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19996/h



Ging uns genauso, ihr wart glaube ich die Einzigen, die wir bis zum besagten Zeitpunkt angetroffen haben. Später noch Homer mit seiner Truppe.

Heut hingegen kam ja gleich eine ganze Armada aus richtung  des Waldkaters. Schönes Bild!


----------



## Torben. (1. April 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Heut hingegen kam ja gleich eine ganze Armada aus richtung  des Waldkaters. Schönes Bild!



ja war ne schöne tour mit ner *riesen* menge an leuten


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. April 2012)

Hat einer von der Tour ein paar Daten.

HM / Strecke ?


----------



## njoerd (1. April 2012)

hauptsache es hat Bock gemacht


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. April 2012)

Bock hat es auf jeden Fall gemacht ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Ging uns genauso, ihr wart glaube ich die Einzigen, die wir bis zum besagten Zeitpunkt angetroffen haben. Später noch Homer mit seiner Truppe.
> 
> Heut hingegen kam ja gleich eine ganze Armada aus richtung  des Waldkaters. Schönes Bild!



Mit 26 Leuten wenn ich richtig gezählt habe. Allerdings bin ich jetzt ganz schön kaputt obwohl ich früher ausgestiegen bin.


----------



## Xeleux (1. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hat einer von der Tour ein paar Daten.
> 
> HM / Strecke ?



Jupp ... ca 29 km / 960 hm und ich hab 1600 Kalorien verbraucht & jetzt Pudding in den Beinen


----------



## ohneworte (1. April 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Jupp ... ca 29 km / 960 hm und ich hab 1600 Kalorien verbraucht & jetzt Pudding in den Beinen



So könnte man das auch ausdrücken.


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. April 2012)

Roger und ich hatten 52km und 1500hm. Ziemlich wenig kaputtgegangen heute, also Mensch und Material!


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2012)

Aber mit An- und Abfahrt?


----------



## HeliusAM (2. April 2012)

@ohneworte, 

  An- und Abfahrt ..... mit dem Bike unterm Hintern. Wie denn sonst ?


----------



## Koch_MC (2. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Hat einer von der Tour ein paar Daten.
> 
> HM / Strecke ?




Moin Moin, war ne lustige Tour gestern muss man schon sagen.

Habe ab Ladies GPS Daten von der Tour gemacht. Schicke ich gerne per PM zu bei Interesse 

P.S. Hat irgendwer zufällig eine weiße Alpina Sonnenbrille gefunden auf der Tour gestern?


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. April 2012)

Klotrail

Komischer Name, aber dafür ein kurzes knackiges Trail. Fand ich gut.

Schiebedach wie immer, vvvviiieeellll zu großen Respekt gehabt ^^
Der Rest ging zweifels ohne, wie geschmiert.


----------



## schappi (2. April 2012)

Klotrail kommt aus der Historie, früher hatte der Nordmannsturm noch keine Toiletten im Gebäude, sondern einen Donnerbalken im Wald, der Anfang des Klotrails (die ersten 50m) ab Nordmannsturm ist der weg zum Donnerbalken, daher der Name


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (2. April 2012)

Ha, gleich wieder mein Deister Historienwissen erweitert.

Danke Schappi


----------



## Surfjunk (2. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Schiebedach wie immer, vvvviiieeellll zu großen Respekt gehabt ^^
> ...



Verstehe ich gar nicht 

Denn bist du doch bestimmt jetzt schon 3 mal mindestens runtergeschoben 


Spass muss sein


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. April 2012)

schieben ist hier und da durchaus erlaubt..

lieber schieben, als liegen! 

Vermelde auch ein paar Schieber bei Grenzweg und Teerweg..

Das wird auch noch irgendwann..


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. April 2012)

@Surfjunk:

Look at my Profil: MTB ROOKIE!!!

Alles perfekt zu fahren wäre schon geil 
Langes WE steht vor der Tür^^...also genug Zeit zum üben


----------



## Surfjunk (2. April 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> schieben ist hier und da durchaus erlaubt..
> 
> lieber schieben, als liegen!
> 
> ...



Gehöre da eher zu der "nachher liegen" Fraktion auf dem Schiebedach.
Wobei dieses Jahr bis jetzt noch nicht. 

Mein Schiebetrail ist eher der Dornröschen am Mittelstück


----------



## njoerd (2. April 2012)

im Deister wird geschoben?    

doch hoffentlich nicht einmal bergauf.

Top Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2012)

Die Anmeldung für das Enduro Rennen in Winterberg ist eröffnet. www.enduroseries.net


----------



## r0ckZ0r (2. April 2012)

Ist irgendwer Freitag vormittags schon unterwegs?


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Ist irgendwer Freitag vormittags schon unterwegs?



Ja, allerdings nicht im Deister!


----------



## matzinski (2. April 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Ist irgendwer Freitag vormittags schon unterwegs?


Die Frühschicht, dafür Ostersonntag nicht


----------



## dieFluse (3. April 2012)

Help!?  Könnt ihr mir hier mal weiterhelfen!?
Ich glaub mein Rahmen ist mir zu klein bei meinem N Nonius... Wenn ich ne längere Sattelstütze rein mache, dann kommt der Lenker doch wieder so tief.
Lohnt sich das denn alles? Neue Sattelstütze, neuer höherer Lenker?
Oder wäre es besser das Bike direkt zu verkaufen und neu zu investieren (In ein größeres Bike, M ggf.) ? Kriegt man dafür überhaupt noch was nach dem Sturz (an der Schaltung hinten Kratzer bzw etwas schief und am Rahmen Lackkratzer)!?
Ich war auch am Überlegen nur den Rahmen auszutauschen.... aber damit ich mir nen neuen Guten leisten kann müsste ich den Alten loswerden.

Ich glaub ich bin momentan etwas überfordert!

Lg


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. April 2012)

bin Ostern wieder im Deister


----------



## Paskull (3. April 2012)

Fluse eigendlich sah der ganz gut aus wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Zur Sicherheit einmal drauf setzen und Foto von der Seite.

Ist ein CC Rahmen da sitzt man bissel Kopfüber


----------



## G0NZ0 (3. April 2012)

@ Fluse

Eine bißchen Sattelüberhöhung(Sattel höher als Lenker) ist normal. Solange Du Dich auf dem Trail und versenkter Sattelstütze wohl fühlst, ist alles ok. Die Größe Deines Rades sah ok aus, bis auf die zu kurze Sattelstütze. Wie Groß bist Du, wenn man das Fragen darf?


----------



## taxifolia (3. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein Rahmen ist mir zu klein bei meinem N Nonius... Wenn ich ne längere Sattelstütze rein mache, dann kommt der Lenker doch wieder so tief.
> Lohnt sich das denn alles? Neue Sattelstütze, neuer höherer Lenker?
> Oder wäre es besser das Bike direkt zu verkaufen und neu zu investieren (In ein größeres Bike, M ggf.) ? Kriegt man dafür überhaupt noch was nach dem Sturz (an der Schaltung hinten Kratzer bzw etwas schief und am Rahmen Lackkratzer)!?
> 
> Lg



Wir sind zusammen gefahren ( Gedächtnisstütze: Der Mensch mit dem Kettenschloss).  

Das Ding ist deutlich zu klein- leider. 

Gehe mal davon aus , dass Du hauptsächlich im Deister/ Harz  fahren willst, selber hochtreten  und Trails runter. Mit so einem Minirahmen werden die Tretpassagen zur Tortour.
Auch bei längerer Sattelstütze bleibt das Oberrohr zu kurz und man sitzt kopfüber wie Affe auf Schleistein, habe selber so ein S Rahmen- blödes Ding.

Dafür bist Du damit aber ganz locker gefahren- Respekt. Ich wäre auf dem Ding gestorben.
Ein Nicolai sollte man loswerden, Kratzer und Schaltauge schief ist nicht so schlimm- Preis - keine Ahnung.
Ist allerdings ein CC Rahmen- kauf´ lieber ein Enduro in M, von welcher Marke auch immer- Du wirst sowieso beim Enduro oder Freerider landen, wenn Du weiter fährst.
Bei bike-infection in Barsinghausen/ Hohenbostel kann man Dir helfen. 
Ich kann Dir mal mein Bike leihen, ist ein M.


Beim  3. Fahrrad weiß man was man braucht

taxi


----------



## wichtigisimwald (3. April 2012)

Wenn das Ding wirklich zu klein ist, wie konnte man ihr das verkaufen?

Bestellt ist es ja nicht..

Klar es gehören immer zwei dazu, aber ein kleines Beigeschmäckerl ist dabei..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (3. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein Rahmen ist mir zu klein bei meinem N Nonius... Wenn ich ne längere Sattelstütze rein mache, dann kommt der Lenker doch wieder so tief.



ich würde mich nach der "länge" des rahmens richten. eine längere sattelstütze oder ein höherer lenker ist kein problem, aber ein zu kurzer rahmen schon. da hilft auch ein längerer vorbau wenig, weil das fahrverhalten bei einem zu langer vorbau leidet. da würde ich nicht über 50 mm gehen. ein breiterer lenker schafft etwas abhilfe. 

aber auf dem foto aus deinem album sieht das aber schon recht kurz aus. zum hochfahren kann ich nichts sagen, aber bergab ist das wirklich mies.



dieFluse schrieb:


> Kriegt man dafür überhaupt noch was nach dem Sturz (an der Schaltung hinten Kratzer bzw etwas schief und am Rahmen Lackkratzer)!?
> Ich war auch am Überlegen nur den Rahmen auszutauschen.... aber damit ich mir nen neuen Guten leisten kann müsste ich den Alten loswerden.



das ist überhaupt kein problem, so lange keine risse oder dellen drin sind. einfach putzen, fotos machen und in den mtb-news bikemarkt damit. dort kannst du auch schätzen, was du dafür in etwa bekommst.

und wenn man nicht weiter weiß - specialized kaufen.


----------



## dieFluse (3. April 2012)

@Paskull Du hattest auch nur das "Sternchen" unter mir im Kopf  *lach* Mal gucken ob wir gleich noch Fotos hinkriegen


@Gonzo Ich bin 163 cm. Ja auf den Trails runter geht es - wenn die Sattelstütze halt unten ist. Abgesehen davon, dass ich halt gerne einen höheren Lenker hätte. Aber irgendwie hab ich trotzdem nen komisches Gefühl. Gerade jetzt auf den geraden Strecken wo ich weiß dass die Sattelstütze zu kurz ist. Wenn die höher wird...  bin ich dann nicht zu sehr kopfüber?


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. April 2012)

@Loco

PN haste...

Sag mir Zeit und Ort ^^


----------



## lakekeman (3. April 2012)

Ohne dich jetzt jemals auf dem Rahmen gesehen zu haben...
bei 1,63m wäre S eigentlich die genau richtige Wahl. 
Da auf einen M Rahmen zu gehen wäre irgendwo absurd, dann darf man ja bei 1,75 XL fahren 

Ich würde mal die Oberrohrlänge messen. Vorbaulänge und Lenkerhöhe kann man ja sehr frei gestalten.


----------



## dieFluse (3. April 2012)

Hm also das sieht nun so aus mit längerer Sattelstütze (hab einfach die von meinem Bulls genommen):






Und das hier


----------



## rc-car-keks (3. April 2012)

Da ist wohl nichts zu machen, da sollte es ein längerer Rahmen sein.


----------



## poekelz (3. April 2012)

Für mich sieht der Rahmen OK aus, sowohl optisch als auch von den reinen Zahlen.
Wasn da fürn Vorbau drauf 60??


----------



## Paskull (3. April 2012)

Du siehst es bilden sich zwei Lager  die einen "zu klein" die anderen "Passt".
Ich würde sagen "passt" aber am Schluß musst du dich drauf wohl fühlen egal wer was sagt. Lass dich bloß nicht verrückt machen.
Hier ist das wie beim Fußball sind alle die besseren Bundestrainer 

Probier einfach aus wo der Lenker gefühlt sein sollte. Mal ganz außen und mal zu weit innen greifen für die Lenker Breite. Vielleicht mal bei BI Vorbauten testen oder einfach noch ein bischen selber ein Gefühl entwickeln und dann ohne Bundestrainer wissen was DU willst.


----------



## DeisteRazer (3. April 2012)

@ Die Fluse
Für mich sieht es auch etwas kurz aus ( zumindest auf den Fotos). Das kann natürlich alles täuschen. Ich biete dir weiterhin an mal mit Bike zu uns in den Laden zu kommen und dann schauen wir mal danach, und dann hast du auch die Chance andere Höhen zu probieren damit mal der Vergleich da ist. Unter anderem ist auch ein Speiseeis- enduro Gr. M dabei. Das kann für eine kleine pflegepauschale auch für nen ganzen Tag geliehen werden. 



So, nun zum eigentlichen was ich wollte. 
Wie schaut es mit Biken am freitag und- oder Sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (3. April 2012)

Nimm das Speiseeis!


----------



## Paskull (3. April 2012)

Ich hatte vor zu meine Frau aufs Rad zu zerren. Aber gegen eine kleine Endurorunde in Schneckentempo habe ich auch nix


----------



## zoomie (4. April 2012)

@Fluse   Ich hab ein Kona in s und es paßt perfekt - bei 1,68cm.. 

Fahr mal zu BikeInfection und nimm Dein Nonius mit - da kannste andere Räder ausprobieren und die Jungs und Mädels zeigen Dir auch gleich was Du an Deinem verändern könntest. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2012)

Komisch
Foto 1 wirkt zu klein, Foto 2 ganz okay. Ich würde auf alle Fälle mal einen längeren Vorbau probieren. Der scheint mir für das Rad doch arg kurz. Wenn du dich dann immer noch nicht wohl fühlst solltest du was anderes testen


----------



## taxifolia (4. April 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor zu meine Frau aufs Rad zu zerren. Aber gegen eine kleine Endurorunde in Schneckentempo habe ich auch nix



Willst Du damit sagen, dass Du heute fahren willst - bin dabei.

taxi


----------



## Paskull (4. April 2012)

Ne über Ostern  Fr-Mo.
hier fällt die ganze Zeit schon Wasser vom Himmel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. April 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> Unter anderem ist auch ein Speiseeis- enduro Gr. M dabei.



denifinitiv zu groß. speci haben einen vergleichsweise langen hauptrahmen - wenn, dann größe s. habe auf einem enduro in m probegesessen - für meine 167 cm viel zu lang.


----------



## DeisteRazer (4. April 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> denifinitiv zu groß. speci haben einen vergleichsweise langen hauptrahmen - wenn, dann größe s. habe auf einem enduro in m probegesessen - für meine 167 cm viel zu lang.



Na das müsste die Fluse halt selber mal feststellen bzw ein paar höhen ausprobieren. Wenn es am Ende nicht passt würde ich ihr keines in der Größe verkaufen ;-).


----------



## Deleted 28330 (4. April 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> Wenn es am Ende nicht passt würde ich ihr keines in der Größe verkaufen ;-).



das ist nett von dir. und jetzt bitte aufhören mit der werbung.


----------



## DeisteRazer (4. April 2012)

In erster Linie möchte ich weiterhelfen, das würde ich auch bei ihr Zuhause machen aber am besten geht es halt im Geschäfft.


----------



## Paskull (4. April 2012)

Ich finde Werbung gut! Besonders die mit sexy Frauen


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. April 2012)

Also wenn man von einigen Sachen keine Ahnung hat, ist es besser sofort die 1. beste Fahrradadresse anzusteuern.

Entweder fahre ich zu Fun-Corner (Hameln) oder da ich in Hohenbostel wohne und BikeInfection ca. 100m Luftlinie entfernt ist, kann ich sofort losradeln und in 5min werden alle meine Fragen beantwortet.

Ein Geschäft was viel Werbung macht, ist nie verkehrt.


----------



## dieFluse (4. April 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Wir sind zusammen gefahren ( Gedächtnisstütze: Der Mensch mit dem Kettenschloss).
> 
> Das Ding ist deutlich zu klein- leider.
> 
> ...


Genau das schulde ich dir noch  Ich glaube das macht die Gewöhnung. Ich habe mir nix bei gedacht bzw dachte: "Ist halt so!" 
Genau - über das 3. Rad hatten wir uns doch auch noch unterhalten. Zur Bike Infection wollte ich eh - wg Rad für die Kleine.

@wichtigistimwald Das hatte ich von Privat gekauft hier über Bikemarkt und dann abgeholt. Hab beim Kauf jede Menge Infos dazu gekriegt aber naja nun ist´s halt komisch.

@Deister-Razer Speiseeis? Was ist das denn? Jeppa hatten wir schon drüber gesprochen. Brauch nur das Auto von "Mama". Ähm gibt es bei euch eigentlich schon nen Termin für einen Technikkurs? Ich habe mal gehört, dass ihr so etwas veranstaltet?

@Zoomie Danke für den Tipp. So werd ich´s machen!

Das Problem ist halt, dass ich wirklich erst das hier loswerden müsste (sofern man nicht improvisieren kann) um mir ein Neues leisten zu können. Aber ich danke euch für die Tipps und angebotenen Hilfen - ich gucke! Nein ich mache. Neeee ich lasse machen


----------



## schappi (4. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
habe leider (vorübergehend) schlechte Nachrichten vom Ü30.

Die Vertragsunterzeichnung mit der NLF verzögert sich, da der Versicherungsmakler der uns die Vereinshaftpflichtversicherung vermitteln wollte nicht mehr bei der Firma ist.
Wir haben jetzt umdisponiert und suchen jetzt nach einer anderen Versicherung, die die Trails versichern will. Wenn jemand da noch einen guten Tip hat bitte melden.
Wir verfolgen aber noch weitere Möglichkeiten. es gibt ja viel Versicherungen.
Nur Ohne Versicherung kein Vertrag.
Ohne Vertrag ist es der NLF zu gefährlich mit den schon entstandenen Sprüngen, da die Haftung dann klar auf Seiten der NLF liegt.
Die NLF hat uns jetzt informiert, daß sie den Ü30 solange bis wir den Vertrag unterzeichnet haben mit Flatterband absperren wir.
Ist nicht Böse gemeint, aber die wollen das Haftungsrisiko(gerade jetzt über die Feiertage) nicht eingehen.
Bitte halte euch an die Trailsperrung ist ja nur solange bis wir eine Versicherung abgeschlossen haben. Ansonsten ist der Vertrag unterschriftsreif.
Gruß
Schappi

.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (4. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> habe leider (vorübergehend) schlechte Nachrichten vom Ü30.
> 
> Die Vertragsunterzeichnung mit der NLF verzögert sich, da der Versicherungsmakler der uns die Vereinshaftpflichtversicherung vermitteln wollte nicht mehr bei der Firma ist.
> ...



Danke für die Infos...

Ist nachvollziehbar und wird so von mir eingehalten und weitergegeben!


----------



## schappi (4. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Genau das schulde ich dir noch  Ich glaube das macht die Gewöhnung. Ich habe mir nix bei gedacht bzw dachte: "Ist halt so!"
> Genau - über das 3. Rad hatten wir uns doch auch noch unterhalten. Zur Bike Infection wollte ich eh - wg Rad für die Kleine.
> 
> @wichtigistimwald Das hatte ich von Privat gekauft hier über Bikemarkt und dann abgeholt. Hab beim Kauf jede Menge Infos dazu gekriegt aber naja nun ist´s halt komisch.
> ...



Hallo Bea,
Speiseeis steht für Specialized.
Lass dich mal bei BI beraten was du mit deinem Bike machen kannst um es besser auf dich abzustimmen Die können dann auch gleich den Schaltauge richten.

Die Gabel in deinem Bike sieht mir sehr kurz aus. Wieviel Federweg hat die ? wenn du eine Gabel mit längerem FW montieren würdest käme die Front höher und du hättest bergab weniger Überschlagsgefühle.
Das bike ist bis 140mm Gabeln von Nicolai empfohlen.
wenn du ein S Rahmen hast dann hat der nach Datrenblatt eine Oberrohrlänge von 560mm, das ist bei 163cm Größe OK und nicht zu klein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (4. April 2012)

Was wären denn die Rahmenbedingungen für die Versicherung?
Ich könnte mich mal umhören. 
gerne auch per pn


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. April 2012)

@Schappi:

Doofe Frage ^^: Gilt das Verbot für den *kompletten* Ü30 ?

Also auch für den Teil der am Polenzweg langgeht oder ist nur der Teil nach der Schranke damit gemeint.


----------



## Paskull (4. April 2012)

Hier http://www.schlueterpartner.de/ mal Nachfragen bzw. Kontakt aufnehmen. Habe den schon die Infos geschickt die mir bekannt waren. Ist ein Makler der bei mehreren Versicherern für uns nachfragt.


----------



## schappi (4. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Schappi:
> 
> Doofe Frage ^^: Gilt das Verbot für den *kompletten* Ü30 ?
> 
> Also auch für den Teil der am Polenzweg langgeht oder ist nur der Teil nach der Schranke damit gemeint.


weis ich nicht, mal schauen wo abgesperrt wird.


----------



## schappi (4. April 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Hier http://www.schlueterpartner.de/ mal Nachfragen bzw. Kontakt aufnehmen. Habe den schon die Infos geschickt die mir bekannt waren. Ist ein Makler der bei mehreren Versicherern für uns nachfragt.


Genau so ein Makler hat uns ja erst das blaue vom Himmel versprochen und ist jetzt schon bei der 2. Firma nicht mehr,
Daher bevorzugen wir jetzt direkten Kontakt mit der Versicherung.

Gibts hier jemand der beim HDI ist?


----------



## Paskull (4. April 2012)

Ich war beim HDI! War ein Tip mit dem Makler aber muss ja nicht angenommen werden. Wenn Ihr euch auskennt dann macht mal.


----------



## sundancer (4. April 2012)

Ist denn Rakete inzwischen wieder frei? Oder sind dort immer noch Baumfällarbeiten?


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. April 2012)

@sundancer:

Stand letzte Woche: Falls du einen Hund dabei hast, der würde sich über so viele Stöckchen freuen ^^

Vom Eingang bis zur zweiten Hälfte ist alles fahrbar.
Aber dann folgt das Chaos. Im unteren Teil (mit den 3 dicken Sprüngen) ist vieles kreuz und quer auf der Strecke. Viele Anliegerkurven und kleinere Kicker sind dadurch schon kaputt gegangen.

Der untere Teil (zum Ausgang Sportplatz) ist fahrbar.
Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr. Seit letzten Mittwoch, war ich nicht mehr dort. Kann sich auch wieder gebessert haben.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. April 2012)

es gibt auch auf der annaturmseite genug trails, die sich über ein befahren freuen würden :

120 er 
steingarten 
satellit 
grab 
barbie 
mögebier 
grenzweg 
ladies only 

um nur ein paar zu nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (4. April 2012)

120 er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




steingarten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



satellit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



grenzweg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mag mir einer von euch, mir die aufgeführten Trails zeigen ??
Am besten Osterwochenende oder so.
Die kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## exto (4. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Mag mir einer von euch, mir die aufgeführten Trails zeigen ??



con mucho gusto 

Samstag oder Sonntag? Aber Hosen festziehen


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> con mucho gusto
> 
> Samstag oder Sonntag? Aber Hosen festziehen



Sonntag wäre bei mir schwieriger, da die ganzen Osterhasen Einzug halten
Samstag wäre besser. Wollte die schon immer mal mit dem AMS fahren


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. April 2012)

@exto: Dein grinsen ist mir nicht geheuer ...deswegen:
Hosen sind immer fest.
Schuhe sind stabil.
Rad ist geölt und fahrbereit.
Schoner sind angelegt.
Dirt Helm ist vorhanden.

Kann ja nix schiefgehen. Mag mich wer ins Grauen begleiten ? ^^


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @exto: Dein grinsen ist mir nicht
> 
> Kann ja nix schiefgehen. Mag mich wer ins Grauen begleiten ? ^^



Das habe ich beim Steingarten schonmal gedacht.......


----------



## exto (4. April 2012)

Alles gut fahrbar und relativ wetterunabhängig 

Ich schlage mal vor Samstag 12:00h Annaturm. Da wartet sich's ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (4. April 2012)

Sind die Dinger noch Vorhanden? War ich schon bestimmt mit Ausnahme vom Sat nen Jahr nicht mehr. Da weiß ich ja was ich nachholen muss.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. April 2012)

@ Exto: Der Zug aus Hannover kommt immer erst um "um" an...aber die Kombination hört sich vielversprechend an!


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Alles gut fahrbar und relativ wetterunabhängig
> 
> Ich schlage mal vor Samstag 12:00h Annaturm. Da wartet sich's ganz gut...




scheizze, da wär ich zu gerne mit dabei


----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2012)

Samstag dabei!!!

Die Dinger kenne ich auch noch nicht


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2012)

Dabei


----------



## LocoFanatic (4. April 2012)

Sa sicher dabei.
@ exto: von welchem Bhf startest du? SPR?


----------



## Surfjunk (4. April 2012)

Exto, wollen wir Zug oder Auto?


----------



## dieFluse (4. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Bea,
> Speiseeis steht für Specialized.
> Lass dich mal bei BI beraten was du mit deinem Bike machen kannst um es besser auf dich abzustimmen Die können dann auch gleich den Schaltauge richten.
> 
> ...


Ah ok. Ja die sagen mir auch optisch zu 
Federweg ist wenn ich komplett raustravel bei 140 mm.
Ich hab mir auch schon einen anderen Lenker rausgesucht. Vielleicht liegt´s ja wirklich nur an Kleinigkeiten wg dem Gefühl. BI ist für nach Ostern geplant. Morgen krieg ich das Auto nicht.


----------



## chris2305 (4. April 2012)

120 und steingarten sind bestimmt voll mit laub. Mal gucken. Freue mich schon und werde mit dem bike anreisen


----------



## tweetygogo (4. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ja die sagen mir auch optisch zu
> Federweg ist wenn ich komplett raustravel bei 140 mm.
> Ich hab mir auch schon einen anderen Lenker rausgesucht. Vielleicht liegt´s ja wirklich nur an Kleinigkeiten wg dem Gefühl. BI ist für nach Ostern geplant. Morgen krieg ich das Auto nicht.



Wir machen das schon mit deinen Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (4. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ja die sagen mir auch optisch zu
> Federweg ist wenn ich komplett raustravel bei 140 mm.
> Ich hab mir auch schon einen anderen Lenker rausgesucht. Vielleicht liegt´s ja wirklich nur an Kleinigkeiten wg dem Gefühl. BI ist für nach Ostern geplant. Morgen krieg ich das Auto nicht.


auf deinen diversen Bildern auch im Album sieht es aus, als wenn du die Gabel immer abgesenkt hast.
Kann das sein? (Abgesenkte Gabel gibt immer ein zickiges Fahrverhalten(Quasi PMS bei Bikes)


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (4. April 2012)

Ladys auch:


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. April 2012)

Hoffentlich sind die anderen Strecken nicht auch dicht.


----------



## bastis (4. April 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ladys auch:



hast das bei facebook geklaut


----------



## dieFluse (4. April 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wir machen das schon mit deinen Bike!!!


Oh ja - willst du mir damit endlich sagen, dass wir beide tauschen?!! 

@schappi Also im Album müsste sie bei 95 mm sein und bei den hier geposteten ist sie auf 120 mm glaub ich.


----------



## JaWa1896 (4. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ah ok. Ja die sagen mir auch optisch zu
> Federweg ist wenn ich komplett raustravel bei 140 mm.
> Ich hab mir auch schon einen anderen Lenker rausgesucht. Vielleicht liegt´s ja wirklich nur an Kleinigkeiten wg dem Gefühl. BI ist für nach Ostern geplant. Morgen krieg ich das Auto nicht.


Also nach Ostern darfst du mich gerne mitnehmen...dann hol ih gleich mein rad ab


----------



## exto (4. April 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> 120 und steingarten sind bestimmt voll mit laub. Mal gucken. Freue mich schon und werde mit dem bike anreisen



Hab' grad schon die Info bekommen, dass der Eingang vom Steingarten nicht mehr zu sehen ist. Das war letzten Herbst schon so. Da werden wir ein bisschen suchen und evtl. räumen müssen. Aber für'n bisschen Abenteuer muss man schon mal was investieren und sooo groß ist die Gegend ja nicht 

Ich wollte eigentlich mit dem Auto fahren. So gegen halb elf (spätesrens ab B.O., viertel nach elf ab N.-Pass, noch'n Kaffee am Turm, dann rüber Richtung Laube. 

Was meint ihr? Grenzweg zum warmfahren, oder gleich Sat, zum RICHTIG warmfahren?


----------



## sundancer (4. April 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ladys auch:



Na Toll. Damit sind im Deister schon 2 Supertrails dicht, die ich kenne. Der 3. ist teilweise durch Baumfällarbeiten blockiert.
Bleiben im Ostdeister noch Grab und Farnweg. Die übrigen aufgezählten Trails kenn ich nicht.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> oder gleich Sat, zum RICHTIG warmfahren?



gleich sat , ich komm dann kurz vorbei und schau´s mir von unten an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (5. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gleich sat , ich komm dann kurz vorbei und schau´s mir von unten an



Kannst du denn schon wieder laufen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Kannst du denn schon wieder laufen?


laufen ja, aber mehr noch nicht. komme daher per auto zum sat


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. April 2012)

Ich bitte dringend darum sich an das Fahrverbot auf dem Ü30 und Ladies zu halten.
Wir sind mittlerweile an einem Punkt angekommen, wo wir MIT den Landesforsten arbeiten und nicht DAGEGEN. Wir haben in den letzten Wochen die Nerven unseres Försters genug strapaziert. Das die NLF der Buddelei auf dem Ü30 solange zugeschaut hat ohne Vertrag ist schon extrem kulant!
Das darf man auf keinenFall überstrapazieren!

Im Vorstand des Vereins sind aber zum Glück ein paar fähige Leute, die schon Blumenkohlohren haben vom telefonieren. Ein paar Tage dauert's aber noch!
Solange bitte andere Trails fahren, Auswahl ist ja genug!

Wer unbedingt den Ü30 zu Ostern sehen will, kann ja dort ein paar Eier für seine Kids verstecken und spazieren gehen.

Ich möchte auch drum bitten über fb kein unausgegorenes Halbwissen und semiprofessionelle Proletenparolen zu verbreiten. Danke!
Einfach mal machen was die alten Säcke sagen!


----------



## Basche (5. April 2012)

Ich werde mich selvstverständlich an das Fahrverbot halten. Mein Gott, die Saison hat doch gerade erst angefangen. Ein Projekt das schon soviel Arbeit und Schweiss gekostet hat zu gefährden nur weil es nun vielleicht etwas länger dauert es umzusetzen, wäre doch wohl total hirnrissig, oder???


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. April 2012)

@exto:

Mir ist egal, was wir fahren (zum warmfahren).

Da ich alle Strecken nicht kenne, ist es mir gänzlich egal ^^
Wobei ich mir die Trails etwas durch den Kopf gehen lassen habe.

Mein Gedanke vom Trailprofil:

120er klingt für mich wie Rakete (also schnell ^^)
Grenzweg (Mix aus Farnweg und Ladies Only)
Steingarten = Rumpelstilzchen 2.0
Satellit = Schiebedach, Schmierseife 2.0

?? Richtig oder gänzlich am Ziel vorbeigeschossen ?


----------



## sundancer (5. April 2012)

@Evel: Selbstverständlich wird das Fahrverbot akzeptiert. Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es trotzdem ein paar "Idioten", die sich nicht daran halten.

Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeliusAM (5. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> con mucho gusto
> 
> Samstag oder Sonntag? Aber Hosen festziehen



Samstag soll eine Schnee/Regenfront durchs Gebiet ziehen !!! Vielleicht besser Karfreitag fahren ?! Sollte die Tour vorverlegt werden , evtl auch früher starten, - bin ich dabei , wenn nicht .


----------



## Surfjunk (5. April 2012)

HeliusAM schrieb:


> Samstag soll eine Schnee/Regenfront durchs Gebiet ziehen !!! Vielleicht besser Karfreitag fahren ?! Sollte die Tour vorverlegt werden , evtl auch früher starten, - bin ich dabei , wenn nicht .



UPS, habe ich ja jetzt erst gesehen. 

Bei Schnee bin ich raus, kann mir krank werden zur Zeit nicht erlauben.


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. April 2012)

Karfreitag also morgen kann ich nicht.
Schnee macht natürlich die Trails bergab noch lustiger ^^

Wobei, Verletzungen will ich mir natürlich auch nicht zuziehen.
Die Winter / schneeklamotte wieder auszubuddeln, sollte nicht schwer fallen.


----------



## tweetygogo (5. April 2012)




----------



## r0ckZ0r (5. April 2012)

Sind Karfreitag so ziemlich den ganzen Tag im Wennigser Raum unterwegs, aber eher mit schwereren Geschützen.


----------



## Epinephrin (5. April 2012)

Anfang Mai will ich`ne mehrtägige Tour oder `nen Bikekurzurlaub mit Tagestouren in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen ohne viel Autobahnkilometer machen. Gerne auch mal in `ner anderen Gegend als Deister und Harz. Hat jemand Bock und Zeit oder einen Tipp für ein schönes Terrain?


----------



## chris2305 (5. April 2012)

HeliusAM schrieb:


> Samstag soll eine Schnee/Regenfront durchs Gebiet ziehen !!! Vielleicht besser Karfreitag fahren ?! Sollte die Tour vorverlegt werden , evtl auch früher starten, - bin ich dabei , wenn nicht .



Was heißt denn früher?


----------



## Phil81 (5. April 2012)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Anfang Mai will ich`ne mehrtägige Tour oder `nen Bikekurzurlaub mit Tagestouren in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen ohne viel Autobahnkilometer machen. Gerne auch mal in `ner anderen Gegend als Deister und Harz. Hat jemand Bock und Zeit oder einen Tipp für ein schönes Terrain?



Pfalz


----------



## matzinski (5. April 2012)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Anfang Mai will ich`ne mehrtägige Tour oder `nen Bikekurzurlaub mit Tagestouren in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen ohne viel Autobahnkilometer machen. Gerne auch mal in `ner anderen Gegend als Deister und Harz. Hat jemand Bock und Zeit oder einen Tipp für ein schönes Terrain?


Hochsauerland


----------



## LocoFanatic (5. April 2012)

@ Epinephrin: Pfalz !!!

verstehe ich eigentlich das Schild am Ladies richtig, wenn ich es interpretiere als: sobald die Versicherung abgeschlossen ist, ist auch Ladies legal und safe?

mir ist Schnee fast egal, bin am Sa dabei und für So muss man gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (5. April 2012)

Richtig!
Die beiden Legalen Trails, die wir von der NLF pachten sind Ü30 und Ladies.
Für die Unterzeichnung des Pachtvertrages müssen wir aber eine Haftpflichtversicherung haben.
Das mit der Versicherung läuft im Augenblick auf Hochtouren und sieht auch schon ganz gut aus. Nur wir wollen eien Versicherung, die genau weiß auf was sie sich einlässt und im Schadensfall nicht den Schwanz einkneift, die nützt keinem was


----------



## Fliewatüüt (5. April 2012)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Anfang Mai will ich`ne mehrtägige Tour oder `nen Bikekurzurlaub mit Tagestouren in den deutschen Mittelgebirgen ohne viel Autobahnkilometer machen. Gerne auch mal in `ner anderen Gegend als Deister und Harz. Hat jemand Bock und Zeit oder einen Tipp für ein schönes Terrain?



Eifel! Kann ich nur empfehlen, bin vom Deister weg in die Nordeifel gezogen und vermisse nix (tut mir leid, aber hier ist es doch was anderes).


----------



## JaWa1896 (5. April 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


>


Was für nen scheiß ist das denn? können die ganzen tollen sachen doch nicht einfach abreißen


----------



## exto (5. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> 120er klingt für mich wie Rakete (also schnell ^^)
> Grenzweg (Mix aus Farnweg und Ladies Only)
> Steingarten = Rumpelstilzchen 2.0
> Satellit = Schiebedach, Schmierseife 2.0
> ...



Lass dich überraschen. So richtig kann man das alles nicht vergleichen. Die sind schon alle ziemlich eigen. Sonst wär's ja auch langweilig 

Jungs, wegen des Wetters macht euch mal nicht in's Hemd. Schnee ist ein großes Wort  Aprilwetter hat. Letzte Woche hatten wir auch den einen oder anderen Schauer. Haben auch alle überlebt 

Außerdem, wie schon geschrieben: Die Trails sind insgesammt deutlich Wetterfester, als manch anderer im Deister.


----------



## HeliusAM (5. April 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Was heißt denn früher?



@chris2305

früher?......es bleibt wohl eh bei Samstag. Dann bin ich bei Extos Tour raus.


----------



## jammerlappen (5. April 2012)

...aber ner Freitagstour wär ich auch nich abgeneigt. Mir müsste nur eben wer stecken wo ich den Steingarten finde 
Wie wärs kurz nach 12 am Waldkater? Bislang sinds meine Holde und ich...


----------



## tweetygogo (5. April 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Was für nen scheiß ist das denn? können die ganzen tollen sachen doch nicht einfach abreißen



Das könnten die mit unseren ( Ü30 und L ) auch machen, wenn da nun einer Fahren sollte und er sich zerpackt.
Und das wollen wir ja nicht, also lieber mal ein W woanders Biken


----------



## schappi (5. April 2012)

Hallo Leute,
gute Nachrichten von der Versicherungsfront.
Dank des tatkräftigen Engagements eines Mitglieds aus Hannover haben wir eine Versicherung gefunden, die auch nach lesen des Vertrages mit der NLF und übersendung von Photos der schon entstandenen Sprünge bereit ist unsere Strecken zu Versichern.
Wir können dann schon nächste Woche den Versicherungsvertrag und dann auch den Pachtvertrag mit der NLF unterzeichnen.
Roudy hat auch noch die Bikeparks Willingen und Braunlage sowie die DIMB als auch den Landessportbund angerufen, die auch alle sofort spontane Unterstützung angeboten haben.
wir Deisterfreunde scheinen da mit unserem Projekt auf große Sympathien in der Szene zu stoßen.

Keep on riding,
und damit sowas wie in dem geposteten Video nicht passiert wollen wir ja die 2 Pachtstrecken
Frohe Ostern und dicke Eier allerseits


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. April 2012)

hallo schappi, 

schöne news. 
hab sie auch gleich auf der facebook-deisterfreun.de seite gepostet. 
kam auch gleich ne frage dazu. 
evtl. kannst du sie beantworten, dann kopiere ich sie und stell sie bei fb rein :

" Was bedeutet denn 'Unterstützung' von Willingen, Braunlage, DIMB und Landessportbund? Magst du uns das auch noch verraten?"

vg hoerman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. April 2012)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder mit meinem Deister Azubi unterwegs. Vorschlag: 11:15 Waldkater und 12:00 Laube. Dann mal sehen wohin die Reise geht. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Paskull (5. April 2012)

Klingt nicht so falsch mich wollte noch jemand anrufen wegen morgen.
Sonst bin ich 11:15 Wk


----------



## zoomie (6. April 2012)

Homie, bin mit Sonja 12h WK - Anfänger-Anfänger-Runde auf'm barbie.


----------



## schappi (6. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo schappi,
> 
> schöne news.
> hab sie auch gleich auf der facebook-deisterfreun.de seite gepostet.
> ...


Dazu kann Roudy mehr sagen, der hat mit dem Leuten gesprochen.
Da war sehr viel Hilfsbereitschaft eine Versicherung für uns zu finden, Willingen hat angeboten wenn nötig, zu kommen und einen Vortrag bei der Region und am Runden Tisch über den Lenkungseffekt von legalen FR Strecken zu halten uns so weiter.
Taxi und ich sehen zu, daß wir Mittwoch den Versicherungsvertrag unterschreiben. Der Pachtvertrag liegt uns schon zum Unterschreiben vor, es fehlt nur der Nachweis einer Haftpflichtversicherung.
Also macht euch locker, kann nichts passieren, wir mussen nicht bei Scharpings Dopingstadel Mitglied werden.
Roudy hat das mit der Fahrerlizenz für Mitglieder der DF auch schon in Angriff genommen. Da waren ja einige, die gern als Mitglieder der DF bei Wettkämpfen starten wollten.


----------



## schappi (6. April 2012)

Wusstet ihr übrigens,
daß seit dem 21.10.2010 dies Seite Täglich:
ca 600 Seitenbesuche hatte
täglich 11 Beiträge geschrieben werden?
Wer hat geschrieben?
Beiträge: 6.416
Benutzername	Beiträge
Homer_Simplon	279
exto	277
schappi	248
matzinski	230
Hagen3000	202
SamyRSJ4	202
roudy_da_tree	175
Torben.	171
tmf_superhero	170
zoomie	154
hoerman2201	149
chris2305	140
firefighter76	136
Evel Knievel	136
Phil81	132
Surfjunk	130
Skyjet	129
Dease	127
taifun	109
1Tintin	96
Paskull	95
Jennfa	94
gloshabigur	91
bastis	91
stefan64	89
ohneworte	88
Hitzi	87
WeisstSchonWer	87
Madeba	83
janisj	71
wichtigisimwald	70
taxifolia	66
dieFluse	66
njoerd	65
Scott-y	61
bassboolette	60
r0ckZ0r	55
Darkwing Duck	55
lakekeman	54
mason89	52
stefan1981	51
NightWing77	51
tom de la zett	50
sundancer	47
herkulars	47
Zonerider	45
jammerlappen	43
tweetygogo	42
H/WF-Honk	42
G0NZ0	38
gr0tten0lm	38
Bergamounter	37
Ladys-MTB	36
Power-Valve	32
LocoFanatic	30
Downhillfaller	29
mh320i	29
DeisteRazer	28
Quen	28
Barbie SHG	26
wolfk	24
Flame-Blade	22
alex m.	20
Hannoveraner	20
kai_sl	19
Lucky-Luke-03	17
morcom	17
Deistertommy	16
MasterAss	16
Tobi23	15
el Lingo	14
fjolnir	14
Scott865	13
reflux	12
Softie	12
adrianbiker	12
Brook	12
SouzA	12
ssiemund	11
kwark	11
stefan'70	11
rc-car-keks	11
Dreiundvierzig	10
feldbirne	10


----------



## Skaot-23 (6. April 2012)

und wo sind meine 3 Beiträge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. April 2012)

Jetzt mach hier man nicht auf Understatement, du hast schon 8 Beiträge geschrieben
Das ist dein erster Beitrag.

Die alle mit weniger als 10 Beiträgen:
feldbirne	10
Dreiundvierzig	10
longtom	9
MichiP	9
*Skaot-23	8
*hoermy	8
Sonny13	8
stylo	8
Dodden	7
schaumi	7
heyho	7
Midnight	7
Kallewirsch	7
Niggels	7
mblenke2010	7
Fh4n	7
Radknecht	7
Muellbeutel	6
momme	6
TW123	6
maxxis95	6
DH_Neuling	6
AquaShock	5
Big Lutz	5
afausl	5
baumschubser	5
JaWa1896	5
Xeleux	5
chickedy	5
fabiansen	5
BenTec	5
roofrockrider	4
HeliusAM	4
-rabe-	4
neddie	4
Basche	4
paul.lahner	4
pAuly87	4
Loni	4
instinctless	4
Dr. Ritzel	4
Lt.AnimalMother	4
Maikinat	4
Epinephrin	4
flow0923	4
turbokeks	4
Karthoum	3
Ripgid	3
Snurb	3
farmersdaughter	3
luckychris25	3
Kalle Blomquist	3
blumully	3
quasibinaer	3
ProjektT	3
insider	3
Xtrashocker	3
kippi	3
caromaus	3
aircondition	3
s1c	3
jaydee1980	3
Deadmaus	3
MeisterH	3
toschi	3
KayLo	3
major_tom	3
Trail-Seeker	3
hülemüll	3
Koch_MC	3
könni	2
Der Dicke Mann	2
tanchoplatinum	2
fracture	2
Burnout	2
Maltö	2
Fugy87	2
Titanspeiche	2
HannesH.	2
Jimmy	2
peterbe	2
Janemann	2
Meiwok	2
Yeeaar	2
Wasserträger	2
HaJü	2
trixter78	2
mekoko	2
gummikopf	2
Thomas	2
Surtre	1
Fliewatüüt	1
jaamaa	1
Sebsn	1
Gib_Kette	1
BikeTrulla	1
wurzelpistensau	1
rotwild02	1
MUD´doc	1
Hanka	1
Havoc1980	1
tge	1
Lukas979	1
Fredpat	1
BUNTETRUEMMER	1
www.rad-i-o-racing.de	1
oelbe	1
FishMeN	1
Diamondbacker	1
21ebi	1
JOGA72	1
schildkroete58	1
Kowski83	1
Paul_95	1
KVJ	1
FR-Sanny	1
Paul94	1
poekelz	1
Kacy	1
fiddel	1
jean-luc_picard	1
Jasper Jauch	1
Hobb	1
TL23	1
vinc.vega	1
moe23	1
Bight	1
foxi	1
Padde	1
HangLoose	1
_Sync_	1
SPECALIZED2oo8	1
outdoor	1
Willib90	1
dc-ac	1
crossboss	1
Bogeyman	1
mille_plateaux	1
kinög	1
Fidili 1


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. April 2012)

Yes. Wenigstens eine Disziplin in der ich ganz vorn bin 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## zoomie (6. April 2012)

JA! Unter den ersten 10  vor Hoermi )
Frauenpower!

Homie - darauf trinken wir morgen einen beim Osterfeuer in Basche....oder vielleicht auch 7


----------



## wichtigisimwald (6. April 2012)

Nicht dass der alte am Montag noch in sauer liegt, da wird wieder gestrampelt!!!


----------



## JaWa1896 (6. April 2012)

Ich finds interessant dass man sich dafür so viel mühe gibt


----------



## exto (6. April 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Ich finds interessant dass man sich dafür so viel mühe gibt


----------



## jammerlappen (6. April 2012)

So,

heute warsmal wider n Traumtag im Deister und fast sogar n bischen frühlingshaft!

Wie isn das jetzt mit Extos Touren Treff am Annaturm? Wir kommen gegen 12h in Wennigsen an und würden zur Laube hochkommen!? Keine Ahnung wie lange wir brauchen, ne halbe Stunde ohne das weisse ausse Augen zu fahren?
Passt das dem Guide, oder kiregen wir die Tourenplanung nochmal PN't, um die Gruppe einzusammeln?

Gruß und auch von mir nen  für die Kümmerer!!!


----------



## chris2305 (6. April 2012)

@exto. Bleibt es bei sat zum start?


----------



## exto (6. April 2012)

Sat zum Start hört sich gut an 

Wir kommen dann zur Laube rüber. Ich denke, so 12:30h. Wenn ihr früher da seid, könnt ihr ja Richtung Turm schwucken. Ansonsten warten wir noch'n bisschen.

Nächster Halt wäre dann Wöltjebuche. Dauert aber n bisschen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2012)

klingelt aber kurz vorher durch  ( ca.10 min vorlaufzeit) 
ich komme dann zum sat und schau mir das an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (6. April 2012)

Spanner


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Dazu kann Roudy mehr sagen, der hat mit dem Leuten gesprochen.
> Da war sehr viel Hilfsbereitschaft eine Versicherung für uns zu finden, Willingen hat angeboten wenn nötig, zu kommen und einen Vortrag bei der Region und am Runden Tisch über den Lenkungseffekt von legalen FR Strecken zu halten uns so weiter.
> Taxi und ich sehen zu, daß wir Mittwoch den Versicherungsvertrag unterschreiben. Der Pachtvertrag liegt uns schon zum Unterschreiben vor, es fehlt nur der Nachweis einer Haftpflichtversicherung.
> Also macht euch locker, kann nichts passieren, wir mussen nicht bei Scharpings Dopingstadel Mitglied werden.
> Roudy hat das mit der Fahrerlizenz für Mitglieder der DF auch schon in Angriff genommen. Da waren ja einige, die gern als Mitglieder der DF bei Wettkämpfen starten wollten.



Hey,

ich habe hier unter anderem auch Rennräder  stehen die auch mal bewegt werden!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taifun (6. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey,
> B
> ich habe hier unter anderem auch Rennräder  stehen die auch mal bewegt werden?
> 
> ...



ok,ich nehme eins....


----------



## exto (6. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> klingelt aber kurz vorher durch  ( ca.10 min vorlaufzeit)
> ich komme dann zum sat und schau mir das an



Ich bimmel von der Laube durch. Bring Kuchen mit


----------



## chris2305 (6. April 2012)

Der ist dick genug


----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> ok,ich nehme eins....



Du hast doch genug Bikes auf dem Trailer stehen!


----------



## bosskopp (6. April 2012)

hallo...   wer von euch ist denn am montag im deister unterwegst?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. April 2012)

Icke. Start ist 1100 am spochtplatz. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## bosskopp (7. April 2012)

allet klar..
dann bis montag..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (7. April 2012)

Hat jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden auf dem Rumpelstielzchen am Montag? Aus eigener Kraft werd ich den Eingang nicht finden :/


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. April 2012)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden auf dem Rumpelstielzchen am Montag? Aus eigener Kraft werd ich den Eingang nicht finden :/



Komm einfach um 1100 zum spochtplatz. Wir fahren sicher auch Rumpelstilzchen und teerweg


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2012)

sah witzig aus, die meute auf´m sat zu beobachten. 

(wäre aber supergerne das ding selber gefahren  )


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2012)

ndz 07/04/12


----------



## firefighter76 (7. April 2012)

hör auf zu jammern werde fit und fahr entlich wieder rad


----------



## JaWa1896 (7. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ndz 07/04/12



Die Calenberger hat fast den selben Artikel von Frank herrmann geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sah witzig aus, die meute auf´m sat zu beobachten.
> 
> (wäre aber supergerne das ding selber gefahren  )



Wärest du mal noch mit zum Steingarten gekommen, da haben wir sogar noch Bauchklatscher und Bergroller mit eingebaut


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wärest du mal noch mit zum Steingarten gekommen, da haben wir sogar noch Bauchklatscher und Bergroller mit eingebaut




und... klasse trails, oder


----------



## chris2305 (7. April 2012)

Nix für ihn. Zuviel technik


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. April 2012)

Diese Zeitungsschreiberlinge sind so nötig wie ein offenes Bein. Kann denen mal jemand die Schreibmaschine klauen...


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Diese Zeitungsschreiberlinge sind so nötig wie ein offenes Bein. Kann denen mal jemand die Schreibmaschine klauen...



Moin Steffen,

nehm doch mal Deine Spitzhacke und hau ihnen diese kaputt. Beim Trailbau hat sie ja schließlich zur Zeit Pause!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. April 2012)

@hoermann: Satellit ist wirklich eine Nummer. Wirklich technisch starkes Trail. Selbiges gilt dem Steingarten.
Grenzweg, macht da mehr Laune...auch wenn ich zuerst falsch abgebogen bin ^^
@exto: Danke fürs warten 
@Evel: Heute zum Glück kein Schnee, war aber trotzdem kniffelig.


----------



## exto (7. April 2012)

Ich stelle mal fest: Was das vertikale Fahrradfahren angeht, gibt's noch gewissen Bedarf an Übung  Nächstes mal wird auf'm Sat gekreiselt bis das sitzt!

Im Ernst: Alle gaaanz tapfer heute und bei dem Einen oder der Anderen konnte man schon echt gepflegte Bikebeherrschung sehen


----------



## ohneworte (7. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal fest: Was das vertikale Fahrradfahren angeht, gibt's noch gewissen Bedarf an Übung  Nächstes mal wird auf'm Sat gekreiselt bis das sitzt!
> 
> Im Ernst: Alle gaaanz tapfer heute und bei dem Einen oder der Anderen konnte man schon echt gepflegte Bikebeherrschung sehen



Ich kann Dir bezüglich des vertikalen Biken nicht ganz folgen. Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2012)

...damit hätte Sie ja schon Ihren Nick fürs Forum, ich muss sie nur noch reinquatschen. 

Von hier auf jeden Fall ein Doppeldanke für die schöne Tour! Und ich fand schon cool, wieviel Schweres alle gefahren sind. Wird schon morgen gekreiselt?


----------



## exto (7. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir bezüglich des vertikalen Biken nicht ganz folgen. Was meinst Du damit?



Vertikales Radfahren = so nahe wie möglich an der Senkrechten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (7. April 2012)

Sat und Stein muss ich jetzt nicht so oft haben. 
Wobei wenn die mal wieder öfters ein paar Stollen sehen würden die bestimmt auch besser befahrbar wären. 
Grenzwert dagegen wir in die Standarteunde mit auf genommen 

Mark, bequassle mal deine Freundin am Deister DH mitzumachen. 
Da können sich einige ganz Harte bestimmt warm anziehen


----------



## Surfjunk (7. April 2012)

Oh Mann, hab mir gerade mal das Jasper Video vom Satelit angeschaut. 
Man waren wir schlecht ....


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2012)

wo denn?


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. April 2012)

@Surfjunk:

Gibt es dazu einen Link ?
Würde mich auch mal interessieren, wie der da runter fährt / rutscht wie auch immer.


----------



## Surfjunk (7. April 2012)

Hier 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/12455063"]#1 WEBISODE // YOUNG TALENTS OF GERMANY // PB-PRODUCTION on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2012)

> Jaa, ich fahr ja jetzt auch seit drei Jahren Fahrrad...


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. April 2012)

Um mich mal hervorzuheben..

Man war ich schlecht ^^. Das ist Jasper echt Welten entfernt.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2012)

> Ich fahr Downhill - naja ich hab mich spezialisiert auf Downhill. Ich fahr auch Dirt, Street, 4x, BMX, Enduro, Freeride, CC, Rennrad, Bahnrad, Einrad, Dreirad, Kunstrad, Klapprad und wenn ich mal keinen Bock mehr auf das ewige Gekurbel hab bin dann auch gern mal fürn paar Runden aufm Pumptrack...




Jasper - gib alles!


----------



## Kacy (7. April 2012)

Mir hat die Sat-Stein-Grenz-Möge-Tour heute auch sehr gefallen. Allerdings musste ich beim finalen Aufstieg das letzte Stück bis zum Kammweg schieben... Mit anderen Worten: Ich bin gerade ziemlich platt 

Aber ich liege wenigstens auf`m Sofa, der arme Christoph hat noch Thekendienst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (7. April 2012)

Arsch


----------



## taifun (7. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir bezüglich des vertikalen Biken nicht ganz folgen. Was meinst Du damit?


Das habe ich mir gedacht,das Du das nicht verstehtst



exto schrieb:


> Vertikales Radfahren = so nahe wie möglich an der Senkrechten...


Wenns nicht klappt,kommt sowas wie bei mir mal passiert raus


Ansonsten:

*Fröhliches Eiersuchen*


----------



## tweetygogo (8. April 2012)

Frohe Ostern wünsch ich euch !


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. April 2012)

Geiles Wetter draußen...
leider sagen mir meine Knochen: Bleib lieber zu Hause ^^
Mal was anderes: Hatte gestern bereits mit Axel (am Ende der Tour) drüber geredet:

Ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Sattelklemme und dem Sattelrohr. Ich habe das Problem dass das Sattelrohr immer weiter in die Sattelstütze reinrutscht, obwohl die Sattelklemme fast komplett zugedreht ist. Also eigentlich dürfte das Sattelrohr gar nicht runter rutschen.

Irgendwelche Tipps ??

grüße Michael


----------



## njoerd (8. April 2012)

etwas weniger Schmiere an die Sattelstütze &
Schmiere siehe Foto (Klemme geht schwer zu, da zu wenig Schmiere, du denkst sie ist zu, weil es so schwer geht, aber sie täuscht dich)


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2012)

sattelstütze evtl. zu klein vom Ø her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (8. April 2012)

@njoerd: Das könnte sein. Ich hatte das Sattelrohr öfters mal geschmiert.
@hoerman: Der Durchmesser von Sattelrohr und Sattelstütze passt soweit.


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. April 2012)

@njoerd: Ah, wieder ein Tick schlauer. Danke


----------



## 1Tintin (8. April 2012)

Puh ist das kalt kalt hier, die letzte Woche in Südtirol war wesentlich wärmer 

@ TMF Hero: hätte Interesse an der Gabel, kann man da noch was am Preis machen, oder ist die bereits verkauft?


----------



## Scott-y (8. April 2012)

Thema Sattelklemme: Ich benutze eine spezielle Paste von Dynamics ( Carbon  Sattelstützenpaste) Ich habe sie auch für Alu auf Alu benutzt. Verhindert rutschen und knacken der Sattelstütze.


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. April 2012)

@1Tintin:

Hast eine PN zum Thema Pike.


----------



## JaWa1896 (8. April 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Diese Zeitungsschreiberlinge sind so nötig wie ein offenes Bein. Kann denen mal jemand die Schreibmaschine klauen...



Zumindest solche die keine Ahnung haben...aber wie sicherlich alle wissen gibt es auch welche die Ahnung haben ;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ***
> 
> " Was bedeutet denn 'Unterstützung' von Willingen, Braunlage, DIMB und Landessportbund? Magst du uns das auch noch verraten?"
> 
> vg hoerman



Wer bei Unterstützung an Gutschein oder Rabatte denkt, liegt falsch.

Ich denke, dass sich das nicht in einer Facebook Nachricht zusammenfassen läßt.
LSB & DIMB waren sehr hilfreich auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Versicherung, würden sich über einen Beitritt freuen und uns dann kräftig den Rücken stärken.
Die BikeParks hatten ein offenes Ohr (Besonders Willingen) für unsere regionalen Bemühungen den wilde Fahren zu Kanalisieren. Aus Willingen kam das Angebot, der Region und den betroffenen Städten zu den Vorteilen von kanalisiertem MTB für Fauna, Flora & Fiskus aus deren Erfahrungen zu berichten.


----------



## exto (8. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> LSB & *DIMB* waren sehr hilfreich auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Versicherung, würden sich über einen Beitritt freuen und uns dann kräftig den Rücken stärken.



Bitte nicht mal dran denken...


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mal dran denken...


 gefällt mir


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Bitte nicht mal dran denken...



Und vor allem der LSB hält dann nach dem Beitritt ganz kräftig die Hand auf und kümmert sich anschließend um nichts mehr. Die können definitiv nur abkassieren, frage mal die Sportvereine welche dort angeschlossen sind!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrianbiker (8. April 2012)

So Jetzt ist es soweit, morgen will ich auch mit paar Kumpels den legendären Ü30 fahren
...ein Problem nur, wo ist der Ü30?
Kann mir i.jmd sagen wo er liegt, oder uns von i.nem s-Bahnhof zwischen 13-14 Uhr mitnehmen?
thx schon mal im Vorraus

Ride on!


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> So Jetzt ist es soweit, morgen will ich auch mit paar Kumpels den legendären Ü30 fahren
> ...ein Problem nur, wo ist der Ü30?
> Kann mir i.jmd sagen wo er liegt, oder uns von i.nem s-Bahnhof zwischen 13-14 Uhr mitnehmen?
> thx schon mal im Vorraus
> ...



Der ist zur Zeit offiziell gesperrt und haltet Euch bitte daran! Hier hängt derzeit eine ganze Menge dran und deshalb weicht bitte auf andere Trails aus. Nur bitte nicht auf den Ladys Only, der ist ebenfalls offiziell gesperrt!


----------



## adrianbiker (8. April 2012)

> Der ist zur Zeit offiziell gesperrt und haltet Euch bitte daran! Hier  hängt derzeit eine ganze Menge dran und deshalb weicht bitte auf andere  Trail aus.



Ok, wirs akzeptiert, kan mir vlt. jmd. sonst noch einen empfehlen, außer den nach Wennigsen?


----------



## bastis (8. April 2012)

Farnweg 


TOP 

Heute echt viele Geile Leute im Deister unterwegsgewesen  war nen Super Lustiger tag!


----------



## adrianbiker (8. April 2012)

> Farnweg


klingt guut....aber wo kann ich den nur finden?


----------



## bastis (8. April 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> klingt guut....aber wo kann ich den nur finden?



Ist für dich nicht interessant!


----------



## adrianbiker (8. April 2012)

> Ist für dich nicht interessant!


??


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2012)

Komm mal morgen zum Sportplatz in Barsinghausen, gleich neben der deister freilicht Bühne. Um 1100 gehts los


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## bastis (8. April 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Ok, wirs akzeptiert, kan mir vlt. jmd. sonst noch einen empfehlen, außer den nach Wennigsen?



du wolltest keinen trail nach wennigsen fahren! das macht den farnweg fü+r dich uninteressant! 



adrianbiker schrieb:


> klingt guut....aber wo kann ich den nur finden?



im öffentlichen forum wird sowas besprochen, das wird nicht gern gesehen! 



adrianbiker schrieb:


> ??




S.O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrianbiker (8. April 2012)

> Komm mal morgen zum Sportplatz in Barsinghausen, gleich neben der deister freilicht Bühne. Um 1100 gehts los


Danke fürs Angebot, geht aber leider ned so früh, wegen Anreise von meinen Kumpels :/
einandermal bin ich dabei


----------



## adrianbiker (8. April 2012)

> du wolltest keinen trail nach wennigsen fahren! das macht den farnweg fü+r dich uninteressant!



Ich will den nur ned fahren, weil ich den schon so oft gefahren bin, weils leider der einzie is, den ich so kenn, deshalb wollt ich mal was neues fahren


----------



## Deleted 28330 (8. April 2012)

----


----------



## bastis (8. April 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> ----



was stimmt mit dir bitte nicht? als ich unten reingeschrieben habe Farnweg war das nicht für ihn gedacht sondern ich wollt einfach nur zum ausdruck bringen das ich es heute geil fand! 
er sagte das er keinen trail Richtung Wennigsen fahren will, also ich es für ihn doch völlig uninteressant zu wissen wo der trail liegt oder sehe ich das falsch????

jetzt musst du mir mal erklären was das mit cool sein zu hat? 

auch wenn es jetzt wieder falsch rüber kommen mag, ich will ja mit niemanden stress haben, habe ich im wald auch nicht, ich bin nämlich ein sehr netter freundlicher und etwas verrückter mensch, aber solche sachen wie "er will cool sein"  sowas kann man sich sparen, ich zumindest bin aus dem alter raus  

ride on


alex wieso hast du deinen post gelöscht????


----------



## adrianbiker (8. April 2012)

> als ich unten reingeschrieben habe Farnweg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sry, falsch verstanden, weil das direkt nach meiner Frage kam


----------



## bastis (8. April 2012)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> sry, falsch verstanden, weil das direkt nach meiner Frage kam



ok kein ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (8. April 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Komm mal morgen zum Sportplatz in Barsinghausen, gleich neben der deister freilicht Bühne. Um 1100 gehts los.



Ich könnte um 11:07 am Bahnhof in Barsinghausen sein und hab keine Ahnung, wie ich von dort zum Sportplatz komme. Reicht das? XD


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. April 2012)

Fahr einfach vom Bahnhof aus immer geradeaus den Berg hoch. Wenn du auf Bäume triffst halte dich Links. Wir warten. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (8. April 2012)

Habs gerade schon bei Google Maps gesehen, ist ja nicht weit.

Könntest du mir vielleicht eine Handynummer per PM schicken, damit ich Bescheid geben kann, falls etwas dazwischen kommt? Will Janosch und dich ja nicht umsonst warten lassen ;D
Alternativ könnt ich mich auch einfach hier melden, falls du unterwegs Zugriff aufs Forum hast.


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. April 2012)

Achtung, die folgenden Sätze sind KEINE Ironie!

Ich wollte mal den Forstarbeitern auf der Rakete danken. War heute dort und angenehm überrascht. 1 Sprung kaputt, ALLE Anderen heile. Konnte es kaum glauben.
Die 3 großen Double in Ordnung, beim letzten 10 m Ding wurde mit dem Harvester sogar gezielt zwischen Absprung und Landung gefahren.
Die Krönung war aber das bei dem größeren Sprung im Mittelteil der linke Baum am Absprung gefällt wurde, aber genau in Höhe der Sprungkante. Und er wurde so gezielt gefällt, das Alles heile ist.
Ansonsten liegen nur Zweige rum, die Jeder der Bock hat mal wegräumen kann.
Deswegen mal ein fettes DANKESCHÖN!

Wer sich von den Bikern jetzt über die Fällarbeiten aufregt, hat einfach nicht genau auf die Strecke geachtet.


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Ist die Rakete im Staatsforst?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. April 2012)

Klosterkammer. Der Förster hatte den Waldarbeitern sogar aufgetragen die großen Sprünge abzureißen. Die waren aber dem Vandalismus gänzlich abgeneigt und haben alles stehen lassen. aumen:


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Surfjunk (9. April 2012)

Sauber


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Klosterkammer. Der Förster hatte den Waldarbeitern sogar aufgetragen die großen Sprünge abzureißen. Die waren aber dem Vandalismus gänzlich abgeneigt und haben alles stehen lassen. aumen:
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Sehr erstaunlich das Ganze, mir war as naemlich so mit dem Klosterforst.


----------



## Zonerider (9. April 2012)

Na dann werd ich mir Rakete nach langer Abstinenz heut geben. Man sieht sich ...

Tante Edit sagt: Hat jemand einen Satz Conti MK II 2.4 oder Baron 2.3 BCC abzugeben?


----------



## pAuly87 (9. April 2012)

Moin an alle
ich will keine große Diskussion starten und frag nur aus persönlichem Interesse: 
es wird doch immer behauptet, dass sich Wanderer, 
Spaziergänger und andere Personen über die MTBler im Deister aufregen und/oder gestört fühlen... 
Gibt es da eine Art Umfrage bzw. Statistik oder ähnliches zu?
Ich meine, wenn ich in Wennigsen etc. unterwegs bin und Wanderer, Reiter etc. treffe, 
grüße ich höflich und werde auch höflich zurück gegrüßt 
ohne iwelche blöden Kommentare oder ähnliches.
Also so eine Behauptung aufzustellen ohne greifende Argumente find ich nicht fair... meine Meinung.

Gruß
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. April 2012)

Ich fahre erst seit 3 Monaten, habe aber bislang noch keine murrenden "Passanten" feststellen können.

Wir grüßen immer artig und so kommt es dann auch zurück.

Manchmal sogar lustige, nett gemeinte Sprüche..

Wie man in den Wald...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. April 2012)

Viele Spaziergänger gehen sogar extra die Münder Heerstraße (forstweg am barbie) hoch um uns zuzusehen. Hatten wir am Freitag erst. 
Die Aufregung gibt's nur in der Zeitung weil ein paar gelangweilte Schreiberlinge einen Konflikt herbeischreiben wollen. 

Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Zonerider (9. April 2012)

Ich habe Erfahrungen mit 3 Fraktionen gemacht. Grüßende, Interessierte und Desinteressierte,
wobei letzt Genannte zur Minderheit gehört aber auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung hat. Von daher,
ab und mal n Gang auf der Forstautobahn runter schalten, Lächelnd einen schönen Tag wünschen
und das Leben genießen. Ein Lächeln kostet nichts und kann sogar beim unfreundlichen Gegenüber
eine positive Reaktion hervorrufen


----------



## taxifolia (9. April 2012)

pAuly87 schrieb:


> Also so eine Behauptung aufzustellen ohne greifende Argumente find ich nicht fair... meine Meinung.



Das ist ja das Wesen der ganzen Diskussion bei unseren Widersachern- gefühlte Tatsachen. Die Bäume nehmen Schaden, das Wild fühlt sich gestört, Wanderer werden gefährdet, das Fähren ist nur auf Forststrassen erlaubt.....
Das Schöne ist, dass diese Dinge zwar noch behauptet , aber kaum noch von der Öffentlichkeit geglaubt werden:- egal was in er Zeitung steht.

Taxi
Bis um 11:00 !


----------



## pAuly87 (9. April 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Das Schöne ist, dass diese Dinge zwar noch behauptet , aber kaum noch von der Öffentlichkeit geglaubt werden:- egal was in er Zeitung steht.
> 
> Taxi
> Bis um 11:00 !




Hoffentlich bleibt das so 
Das Image des bösen, gefährlichen MTBlers wäre leider ein falsches

Gruß
Paul


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2012)

@ pauli : 
dazu mal ein älterer artikel aus 2009 :




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/425513


----------



## pAuly87 (9. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ pauli :
> dazu mal ein älterer artikel aus 2009 :





leider vergessen Leute sowas immer recht schnell...


----------



## JaWa1896 (9. April 2012)

Also wenn ich im Bekanntenkreis über das thema rede kommen oft erstmal interessierte fragen und ich habs bisher nur einmal erlebt dass ich auf ablehnung gestoßen bin und das auch nur weil diese person mit ihrem mann im Harz übern Haufen gefahren wurde-also verständliche ablehnung...sonst finden das eigtl alle gut oder haben garkeine meinung (was ja auch nicht falsch ist ;-) )


----------



## taxifolia (9. April 2012)

Sooooo, die Cardio- Sportgruppe deisterfreun.de  hat heute in 4 Std. 2 Trails geschafft, 2 Currywürste, ein Kuchen, diverse Kaffees und 3/4 Stunde Powerwaiting.

Zoomie hat noch einen Deckel im Nordmannsturm offen
.

War trotzdem schön.

Taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. April 2012)

Genau, erst Powerwaiting, dann Currywurstwaiting und dann noch den Schaltaugentrail runter..

DAS schlaucht!

Ach ja, Rischpekt an den Neuling in Waldarbeiterkleidung auf rotem Feuerstuhl! Der Typ wäre den Teerweg heute auch auf nem Ohrensessel runtergekachelt!


----------



## zoomie (9. April 2012)

Is jetzt nicht wahr.... - 2 trails - ??????  
 Ich dachte ihr macht voll die Mörderrunde und hab mich deswegen geweigert und war schon eher im Wald...

Tut mir wirklich leid für's warten, ging nicht schneller ...


----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. April 2012)

Mörderkalt wars!


----------



## zoomie (9. April 2012)

Aber ihr seid doch MÄNNER !  Und nur darum habt ihr's soooooooo lange ausgehalten, stimmt's?! 

Allerdings hatte ich auch Andi's 'Wir sind jetzt am Nordmannsturm und gehen erstmal rein' als 'Mittag' interpretiert. Mein Fehler - sonst hätt ich mich gleich bei euch abgemeldet.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. April 2012)

Wichtig ist das der innere Schweinehund mehrfach besiegt wurde, bei dem Wetter. DAS ist für mich der größte Gewinn den aus unseren gemeinsamen Touren ziehe. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## bosskopp (9. April 2012)

Ach ja, Rischpekt an den Neuling in Waldarbeiterkleidung auf rotem Feuerstuhl! Der Typ wäre den Teerweg heute auch auf nem Ohrensessel runtergekachelt![/quote]

Zitat Neuling auf dem Rückweg: ich habe nur gemacht was die mir gesagt haben -> laufen lassen und nicht soviel bremsen 


Ihr hättet ihm auch sagen können jeder hügel muß gesprungen werden...
 das hätte er auch noch gebracht...

danke von unserer seite nochmals fürs mit nehmen...

er schaut jetzt erstmal nach einem radl für sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (9. April 2012)

Cardio-Gruppe bitte bitte nächsten Sonntag wieder in gleicher Besetzung


----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. April 2012)

Also wieder ohne Zoomie?


----------



## zoomie (9. April 2012)

Nee, mit.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. April 2012)

Nächsten Sonntag bin leider raus. Oma wird 90. Dafür gerne am Samstag. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (9. April 2012)

.http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=214169861851791920194.0004bd40cecb501678f3b


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> GPS Track von unserer Tour heute (zuzüglich 1x Schiebedach während ihr euch ausgeruht habt)
> Habs leider erst im Zug abgeschaltet.. gebt also nix auf die Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 80 km/h.. xD



Nimm mal bitte wieder aus dem öffentlichen Teil raus!


----------



## taifun (9. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nimm mal bitte wieder aus dem öffentlichen Teil raus!


Jens,aus deinem Zitat aber auch...


----------



## firefighter76 (9. April 2012)

die letzten beiden beiträge bitte mal löschen so was bitte per pm


----------



## ohneworte (9. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Jens,aus deinem Zitat aber auch...



Oops, schon passiert!


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2012)

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/The-Coastal-Crew-Is-On-Specialized-2012.html

wär das nicht was für den ladies only .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (9. April 2012)

ey nee 
irgendwo anders


----------



## Torben. (9. April 2012)

hat schon was


----------



## matzinski (10. April 2012)

Merkt ihr's noch? Die Kicker sehen aus wie 'ne Autobahnbrücke im Rohbau. Wie lange wollt' ihr da dran buddeln?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2012)

pAuly87 schrieb:


> Moin an alle
> ich will keine große Diskussion starten und frag nur aus persönlichem Interesse:
> es wird doch immer behauptet, dass sich Wanderer,
> Spaziergänger und andere Personen über die MTBler im Deister aufregen und/oder gestört fühlen...
> ...


 
Ihr habt gerufen 
Du wirst feststellen, dass dieser Vorwurf nur ohne Statistik funktioniert, weil es eine reine Presse-Ente ist 

Etwas Zahlenwerk aus Semesterarbeiten.
Am WE sind bis zu 1.000 MTb-Fahrer im Deister unterwegs.
Gehen wir mal von "nur" 500 aus.
Die Streckenlängen liegen zwischen 30 und 100 km.
Gehen wir mal von 50km aus.
Das ergibt 500 Leute x 50 km x 52 Wochen = 1,3 mio. km
Nehmen wir 5 Kontakte pro Tour (Lokalitäten ausgenommen) an, sind das 130 tausend Kontakte Biker/Nichtbiker.

Dem gegenüber stehen 1-2 Berichte z.B. hier im Forum. Also nix.

Zonerider hat recht: Ein Lächeln kostet nix. Ein Schnack bergauf ist immer nett und auch der Wanderer hat etwas zu erzählen. Solange wir bergab auf den Trails bleiben dürfen, gefährden wir auch dann niemanden.
Wer bergab auf Forstwegen fährt sollte reif genug sein frühzeitig zu bremsen, wenn er Fußgängern begegnet.
Wer gar den Kammweg bergab nutzt, der möge sich ein Rennrad anschaffen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. April 2012)

Dann muss ich ja mein Pitch verkaufen, laut roudy ^^

Ich fahre um zu bestimmten Trails zu kommen, auch den Kammweg runter.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Dann muss ich ja mein Pitch verkaufen, laut roudy ^^
> Ich fahre um zu bestimmten Trails zu kommen, auch den Kammweg runter.


 
Maachstu gutte prais.
´sch kaufe

Wenn du ab Annaturm an der ersten Kreuzung rechts und dann wieder links fährst, kommst du da auch hin. Ansonsten steht ja noch drin:" bremsen, grüßen - glücklich sein "
Mir machen die Sorgen, die vom Annaturm bis zum Parkplatz am Paß den Kopf auf den Vorbau legen um irgendwie schnell zu sein.
Etwas polemisch: Es sind wohl eher die leistungsverbohrten Ausdauermountainbiker, die für das schlechte Image sorgen.
Wenn ich mich um HFmax, Kadenz, Km/h und Hm/h für meine Trainingsverwaltung kümmern muss kann ich nicht bremsen oder klönen und grüße auch keine Freerider. (ich schreibe aus Erfahrung)


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. April 2012)

Schade roudy, aber leider muss ich dein Angebot ablehnen ^^

Ich bin mit meinem Pitch glücklich, bis das der Rahmenbruch uns scheidet.
Klang das zu heftig ??

Ne Spaß, lustig finde ich aber, wenn du mal in das Gesicht von so einem Hochgeschwindigkeitsfahrer guckst. Wie 5 Tage Regen und Minusgrade.


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. April 2012)

Hörmi, gefällt mir wirklich gut das Video! Ich hätt schon Bock auf 4-5 solche Dinger.
Wir haben ja Zeit und vllt kriegen wir ein paar 1-Eurojobber vom Amt!


----------



## bastis (10. April 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hörmi, gefällt mir wirklich gut das Video! Ich hätt schon Bock auf 4-5 solche Dinger.
> Wir haben ja Zeit und vllt kriegen wir ein paar 1-Eurojobber vom Amt!



ich bin dabei, auch ohne 1 euro die std! 

grüss dich steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. April 2012)

Habt ihr vielleicht noch Werksstudentenjobs frei? Schaufeln und Radfahren und sich das noch als Praktikum anrechnen lassen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. April 2012)

Wer hat am Mittwoch Lust auf eine schnelle Feierabendrunde mit leichtem Rad in leichtem Gelände? ich will mal testen, ob ich beim Simplon den Fahhradspecht erfolgreich verscheucht habe. Start 1800 Spochtplatz


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. April 2012)

Was genau verstehst du denn unter leichtem Gelände? Schongang würde mir entgegen kommen, aber auf gar keine trails hab ich auch keine Lust


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. April 2012)

Ich will mal wieder ne CC runde aufm feggendorfer und funkturm/day after fahren. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. April 2012)

Klingt gut. Ich versuche dann mal, um 18:00 am Sportplatz zu sein. Wenn ich das nicht schaffe, meld ich mich nochmal bei dir.


----------



## taxifolia (10. April 2012)

Ich fahre mit, komme mit Hardtail wg. cc

Taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (10. April 2012)

Bin auch mit HT dabei.


----------



## pAuly87 (11. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Du wirst feststellen, dass dieser Vorwurf nur ohne Statistik funktioniert, weil es eine reine Presse-Ente ist
> 
> Zonerider hat recht: Ein Lächeln kostet nix.



Muss man wohl mit leben ...
und ein lächeln oder höfliges moinmoin bekommen ja die meisten auch hin 

Gruß
Paul


----------



## Epinephrin (11. April 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer hat am Mittwoch Lust auf eine schnelle Feierabendrunde mit leichtem Rad in leichtem Gelände? ich will mal testen, ob ich beim Simplon den Fahhradspecht erfolgreich verscheucht habe. Start 1800 Spochtplatz



Hab ich Bock drauf. Ob ich´s zeitlich packe, weiß ich noch nich. Wenn ja, nehme mit leichtem Fully teil! Wenn nich, bin ich nich da.


----------



## dieFluse (11. April 2012)

Hmmm ich hab da noch mal ne Frage 
Eine Hose (für Mann) in XL ist das eine 36?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## schappi (11. April 2012)

hallo Leute,
gute Neuigkeiten von der Vertragsfront.
Taxi und ich haben gerade den Vertrag für die Vereinshaftpflichtversicherung unterschrieben.
Wir warten jetzt auf die schriftliche Bestätigung der Versicherung, das sie die Versicherung annimmt, und dann wir der Pachtvertrag mit der NLF unterschrieben und die Trails sind dann unser gepachtetes Grundstück.
D.h. voraussichtlich nächste Woche wird die Sperrung aufgehoben und alle Aktivitäten sind absolut legal.
Gruß Schappi


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> gute Neuigkeiten von der Vertragsfront.
> Taxi und ich haben gerade den Vertrag für die Vereinshaftpflichtversicherung unterschrieben.
> Wir warten jetzt auf die schriftliche Bestätigung der Versicherung, das sie die Versicherung annimmt, und dann wir der Pachtvertrag mit der NLF unterschrieben und die Trails sind dann unser gepachtetes Grundstück.
> ...



Ihr seid die BESTEN!!!!

Danke


----------



## njoerd (11. April 2012)

Top 
Ab wann darf man wieder den Ü30 befahren?


----------



## dieFluse (11. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> hallo Leute,
> gute Neuigkeiten von der Vertragsfront.
> Taxi und ich haben gerade den Vertrag für die Vereinshaftpflichtversicherung unterschrieben.
> Wir warten jetzt auf die schriftliche Bestätigung der Versicherung, das sie die Versicherung annimmt, und dann wir der Pachtvertrag mit der NLF unterschrieben und die Trails sind dann unser gepachtetes Grundstück.
> ...


 Super! Dann kann der Ü30 ja endlich wieder gefahren werden.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (11. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hab da noch mal ne Frage
> Eine Hose (für Mann) in XL ist das eine 36?
> Liebe Grüße



Meinst du Länge oder Weite?


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (11. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hab da noch mal ne Frage
> Eine Hose (für Mann) in XL ist das eine 36?
> Liebe Grüße


 
Aus Erfahrung  : Das dürfte knapp (atmungstechnisch) 34 und etwas entspannter Gr. 36 sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. April 2012)

njoerd schrieb:


> Top
> Ab wann darf man wieder den Ü30 befahren?


Wenn die Schilder verschwunden sind.
Wir hoffen morgen die Bestätigung der Versicherung per FAX zu bekommen.
Dann unterschreiben wir den Pachtvertrag, hängen die Versicherungsbestätigung drann und schicken es an die NLF, die dann ihrerseits den Vertrag unterschreibt und uns zurückschickt.
Ich nehme mal an nächste Woche.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. April 2012)

Moinsen!

Wir haben für das Dirtmasters WE eine Ferienwohnung in Winterberg gebucht. Von Freitag bis Sonntag (18.5.-20.5.) sind noch 2 Betten frei, weil Hagen und Paul wegen eines Termins im Deister  schon früher abreisen. Also wer Bock hat, kann sich gerne melden.
Zwischendurch vielleicht Willingen, ansonsten Bier trinken und Fahrräder bestaunen.


----------



## schappi (13. April 2012)

So,
Versicherungsbestätigung ist gekommen, Vertrag ist unterschrieben (von den Deisterfreunden) und Beides an die NLF geschickt worden.
Ich nehme dann mal an, daS DIE STRECKENSPERRUNG jetzt schnell aufgehoben wird, da ja jetzt Versicherungsschutz und Rechtssicherheit besteht.


----------



## njoerd (13. April 2012)

starke Leistung  Hut ab


----------



## JaWa1896 (13. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> So,
> Versicherungsbestätigung ist gekommen, Vertrag ist unterschrieben (von den Deisterfreunden) und Beides an die NLF geschickt worden.
> Ich nehme dann mal an, daS DIE STRECKENSPERRUNG jetzt schnell aufgehoben wird, da ja jetzt Versicherungsschutz und Rechtssicherheit besteht.


----------



## schappi (13. April 2012)

Bei der Versicherung hat uns jammerlappen sehr geholfen und innerhalb von 24std eine Versicherungsgesellschaft gefunden, die Den Verein und die Strecken versichert


----------



## taxifolia (13. April 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Hmmm ich hab da noch mal ne Frage
> Eine Hose (für Mann) in XL ist das eine 36?
> Liebe Grüße



Wenn Du keinen Ureinwohner aus dem Amazonasgebiet beschenken willst, wird 36 so klein sein, dass man nicht mal darin atmen kann

US-Konfektionsgrößen
Amerik.

S=Small

M=Medium

L=Large

XL=Extra Large

XXL
Deutsch

klein
44-46

mittel
48-50

groß
52-54

extragroß
56

58

taxi


----------



## exto (13. April 2012)

Da erkennt man den Anzugträger 

36 Inch wäre ein XL oder (für Anzugträger) 56 bzw. 102 (36/36)


----------



## Koch_MC (13. April 2012)

Ich wollte noch ein paar Bilder von großen Tour am 01.04. nachreichen... war schon die Hölle los bei Start am Parkplatz 
















Shot at 2012-04-13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. April 2012)

Fehlen nur noch die Bilder der Kamera rechts im ersten Bild


----------



## 1Tintin (13. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Bei der Versicherung hat uns jammerlappen sehr geholfen und innerhalb von 24std eine Versicherungsgesellschaft gefunden, die Den Verein und die Strecken versichert



Mag ich


----------



## taxifolia (13. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Da erkennt man den Anzugträger
> 
> 36 Inch wäre ein XL oder (für Anzugträger) 56 bzw. 102 (36/36)



Super exto, ich hab´mich blamiert und Du hast es rausposaunt - Danke.


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (13. April 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Super exto, ich hab´mich blamiert und Du hast es rausposaunt - Danke.


 
...macht doch nichts. 
 Habe sicherheitshalber in meinem Personalausweis nachgeschaut : 
... da steht  nichts vom  "Amazonas"


----------



## Paskull (13. April 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen unterwegs?? Wetter soll ja ok sein??


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. April 2012)

Noch ein 2. Dankeschön an die Forstjungs von der Rakete!
Über's Werkzeugversteck gefahren, dabei Alles freigelegt, aber Alles heile und nix mitgenommen!
Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paskull (13. April 2012)

Hatte mit Daniel zusammen auch eine sehr nette Unterhaltung mit einem der Fahrer der Rückefahrzeuge. Echt nett. Wollte nicht die Bauwerke kaputtmachen als Föster ihn drum gebeten hat


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch die Bilder der Kamera rechts im ersten Bild



Ich bekomme aber das Konvertieren der Dateien um sie hier hochladen zu können immer noch nicht hin.


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Paskull schrieb:


> Hatte mit Daniel zusammen auch eine sehr nette Unterhaltung mit einem der Fahrer der Rückefahrzeuge. Echt nett. Wollte nicht die Bauwerke kaputtmachen als Föster ihn drum gebeten hat



Ich denke wenn man den Forstarbeitern auch entsprechend freundlich gegenübertritt das sie dann durchaus sehr zuvorkommend in solchen Dingen agieren.


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch ein paar Bilder von großen Tour am 01.04. nachreichen... war schon die Hölle los bei Start am Parkplatz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur das zweite und dritte sehen...


----------



## wichtigisimwald (13. April 2012)

Die CC-Feierabendtour war grandioso!

Schönes WE den Deisterbikern!


----------



## Torben. (13. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich bekomme aber das Konvertieren der Dateien um sie hier hochladen zu können immer noch nicht hin.



wozu konvertieren die gopro wirft doch als mp4 aus das kanste ohne probleme hochladen 

sonst versuch es mal mit super von erightsoft oder mit handbrake und dann mit dem h264 codec das wird schön klein bei guter quallität


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> wozu konvertieren die gopro wirft doch als mp4 aus das kanste ohne probleme hochladen
> 
> sonst versuch es mal mit super von erightsoft oder mit handbrake und dann mit dem h264 codec das wird schön klein bei guter quallität



Leider klappt das mit der HD2 nicht die Videos direkt hochzulaufen. Bekomme dann immer die Mail das das Dateiformat nicht unterstützt wird.

Muss ich mal mit Deinem Tipp ausprobieren. Oder ich kuemmere mich mal intensiver um mein Bearbeitungsprogramm Magix.


----------



## bambamgery (13. April 2012)

ich schaue aus wie der hulk mit dem schei... schutzpanzer und dem grünen shirt 
als wenn ich zum american football will ;-)


----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. April 2012)

bambamgery schrieb:


> ich schaue aus wie der hulk mit dem schei... schutzpanzer und dem grünen shirt
> als wenn ich zum american football will ;-)



Und ich dachte immer du wärst der Hulk vom Steinfeld?


----------



## ohneworte (13. April 2012)

bambamgery schrieb:


> ich schaue aus wie der hulk mit dem schei... schutzpanzer und dem grünen shirt
> als wenn ich zum american football will ;-)





Ich habe auch noch ein paar Pics:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (14. April 2012)

Fährt heute niemand ?


----------



## njoerd (14. April 2012)

Häää?? Wer ist dieser grüne breite Typ??


----------



## Paskull (14. April 2012)

Das ist der ´Ulk aus dem Deister *Sorry für den französichen Akzent *


----------



## stefan64 (14. April 2012)

Die Frühschicht rollt morgen wie gehabt um 8:30 Uhr vom BB los.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. April 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht rollt morgen wie gehabt um 8:30 Uhr vom BB los.


is recht ...


----------



## tweetygogo (14. April 2012)

Was ist nun mit Ü30 ?? kann man wieder fahren ????


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. April 2012)

Sperrschilder standen heute noch.

Allerdings waren am Polenzweg (Ausgang - Übergang in unteren Teil) sehr frische Bremsspuren.

Also irgendwer muss da gewesen sein.


----------



## Bergamounter (14. April 2012)

Beides noch gesperrt, habe schappi heute getroffen ( danke für die INFO´s), der sagte mir erst vorraussichtlich Mitte nächster Woche.

Ich bitte hier alle noch um etwas Geduld...und was die Spuren angeht gehe ich davon aus, das es jemand war der damit nichts am Hut hat, sowas kann man nicht verhindern, also nicht verleiten lassen Jungs

Gruß


----------



## janisj (14. April 2012)

auf Grenzweg Eingang ist ein neuer Schild (radverbot) aufgestelt. Da der eigentlich ein offizieller Wanderweg ist kommt die Frage ob der dort rechtens steht, unten war nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (14. April 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht rollt morgen wie gehabt um 8:30 Uhr vom BB los.


Ich muss morgen leider wegen Rachenpest aussetzen


----------



## firefighter76 (14. April 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> auf Grenzweg Eingang ist ein neuer Schild (radverbot) aufgestelt. Da der eigentlich ein offizieller Wanderweg ist kommt die Frage ob der dort rechtens steht, unten war nix.



würde ich ignorieren und runterfahren


----------



## Madeba (14. April 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> auf Grenzweg Eingang ist ein neuer Schild (radverbot) aufgestelt. Da der eigentlich ein offizieller Wanderweg ist kommt die Frage ob der dort rechtens steht, unten war nix.



da hat bestimmt nur jemand die Schilder verwechselt. Das ist jetzt ein Einbahntrail bergauf


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> auf Grenzweg Eingang ist ein neuer Schild (radverbot) aufgestelt. Da der eigentlich ein offizieller Wanderweg ist kommt die Frage ob der dort rechtens steht, unten war nix.



dürfen auf offiziellen wanderwegen eigentlich selbstherrlich verbotsschilder aufgestellt werden ?

ist das rechtens...?
taxi bitte übernehmen


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. April 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Was ist nun mit Ü30 ?? kann man wieder fahren ????



Wenn dem so wäre würdest du es hier sicher zu geeigneter Zeit erfahren. Jetzt haltet doch einfach mal die Füße still, ist ja schlimm.

Und wer auch immer auf dem Ü30 gefahren ist, wusste hoffentlich nichts von der Sperrung und hat die Schilder übersehen. Alles andere wäre nicht mal mit dem Wort Sauerei treffend zu beschreiben...


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. April 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> da hat bestimmt nur jemand die Schilder verwechselt. Das ist jetzt ein Einbahntrail bergauf



Wir haben uns heute auch gewundert, warum da einer von unten hoch fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2012)

SCHILDER

Juristisch nicht mal im Ansatz richtig aber: Die Schilder unserer "Freunde" & Vertragspartner bitte gern befolgen, ob Pappe, Blech oder Holz.

Das nicht beachten anderer Schilder führt nur für Sportler zwischen 8 und 14 Jahren zu Kosequenzen.

Ich fahre heute gegen Mittag mal mit Firefighter gucken.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2012)

@Zonerider: Danke fürs umleiten.
Das nächste Weizen geht auf mich


----------



## NightWing77 (15. April 2012)

wann steht denn heute so eigentlich Treffen an ?
1200 Uhr ? Wk, Spochtplatz oder doch Parkpkatz am Niensteder ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. April 2012)

Ich kann erst so ab 1700 spb


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (15. April 2012)

War heute auch mal wieder auf der Rakete unterwegs. - Echt klasse, wieviel trotz Forstareiten erhalten geblieben ist. 
Lässt sich alles flüssig fahren.


----------



## Fettpresse (15. April 2012)

bevor ich jetzt 264 Seiten durchlese 

Wo trefft ihr EUCH den immer so am Deister, weil dann pack ich mein Bike mal ins Auto und komme von Hann. dort hin.

Grüße


----------



## stefan1981 (16. April 2012)

@fettpresse am besten ist glaube ich immer sonntag vormittag am waldkaterparkplatz in wennigsen


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. April 2012)

oder Sportplatz Barsinghausen, so gegen 1100 oder 1200.

Samstag und Sonntag findest du genug Fahrer.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> oder Sportplatz Barsinghausen, so gegen 1100 oder 1200.
> 
> Samstag und Sonntag findest du genug Fahrer.



Sportplatz Barsinghausen ist an der Deister Freilicht Bühne, die ist ausgeschldert. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

Ich war gestern mal wieder im Wald 
YES!
Gute Genesung den beiden " Radikalen "
Wanderer ohne Ende und alle gut gelaunt 
Viele Mountainbiker und auch alle gut gelaunt 

Nachteil: 6h im Wald, nur 3h auf dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (16. April 2012)

wenn du immer soviel quatschen mußt


----------



## schappi (16. April 2012)

Hat er wieder versucht jedem Biker eine Vereins-Mitgliedschft bei  Deisterfreun.de zu verkaufen
Apropos Mitgliedschaften.
es sind schon lange keine neuen Mitgliedsanträge eingegangen
 wo bleibt ihr Leute?
wir brauchen noch ein paar Mitglieder


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

Eigentlich war es eher das Gespräch mit schwerhörige Solowanderern und Goldrandbrillenträger, der sich bergauf mit seiner frau stritt.
Dann noch eine Brillenberatung für einen Ü60 Skifahrer und div. ebenfalls nette Gespräche mit Radfahrern.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

Morgen Abend CC-Runde
Trailarm & Leistungsschwach
ca. 18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck
Dauer ca. 2h


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Morgen Abend CC-Runde
> Trailarm & Leistungsschwach
> ca. 18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck
> Dauer ca. 2h



verkaufen haste aber vonner pike auf gelernt, respekt


----------



## ssiemund (16. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Morgen Abend CC-Runde
> Trailarm & Leistungsschwach
> ca. 18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck
> Dauer ca. 2h


... der Parkplatz unterhalb des Fußballplatzes 
Stephan


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. April 2012)

oberhalb ^^
Der Parkplatz ist oberhalb von den Fussballanlagen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> verkaufen haste aber vonner pike auf gelernt, respekt







ssiemund schrieb:


> ... der Parkplatz unterhalb des Fußballplatzes
> Stephan



Am Ende der Glück-Auf-Str., Quasi direkt am Fussballplatz.
Dann dann ca. 18:05, da ich im Ortskern starte, von da je nachdem wie Quen sich meldet zum Steinkrug oder Taternpfahl.

Mein Vorschlag 18:30 Taternpfahl


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> oberhalb ^^
> Der Parkplatz ist oberhalb von den Fussballanlagen.



Das gilt nur für Barsinghausen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hat er wieder versucht jedem Biker eine Vereins-Mitgliedschft bei  Deisterfreun.de zu verkaufen
> Apropos Mitgliedschaften.
> es sind schon lange keine neuen Mitgliedsanträge eingegangen
> wo bleibt ihr Leute?
> wir brauchen noch ein paar Mitglieder



Wie sieht es denn aus, Nummer 222 in Sicht?


----------



## ssiemund (16. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das gilt nur für Barsinghausen


ok, und jetzt  dann versuch ich's mal mit der Straße. Der Parkplatz an der Glück Auf Straße 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn aus, Nummer 222 in Sicht?




222 is´noch was weg.



ssiemund schrieb:


> ok, und jetzt  dann versuch ich's mal mit der Straße. Der Parkplatz an der Glück Auf Straße
> Stephan



30974 Wennigsen, Glück-auf-Str. (>20 fürs Navi)


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 222 is´noch was weg.
> 
> )



Überhaupt realistisch?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Überhaupt realistisch?


Ohne irgendein Ziel ist schön der nächste Morgen unnütz!

Ich antworte mit einem einfach JA.
Wenn dir die 222 wichtig ist drucke ich dir auch eine Bestätigung mit der 222 falls du Nr. 7 oder 113 sein solltest.
Laß es mich nur wissen.
Ich warte nicht


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ohne irgendein Ziel ist schön der nächste Morgen unnütz!
> 
> Ich antworte mit einem einfach JA.
> Wenn dir die 222 wichtig ist drucke ich dir auch eine Bestätigung mit der 222 falls du Nr. 7 oder 113 sein solltest.
> ...



Nummer 7 wird wohl nicht mehr passen können, so gut habe ich den Thread hier beobachtet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. April 2012)

Naja, wir haben inzwischen (knapp) mehr Mitglieder als bei der Gründungsversammlung waren.
Sid aber noch immer 2stellig


----------



## schappi (16. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> oberhalb ^^
> Der Parkplatz ist oberhalb von den Fussballanlagen.


Du bist immer noch Deisterneuling
In Wennigsen ist immer alles anders.
da ist der Parkplatz unterhalb der Fussballanlage (du Westdeisterbewohner - Du)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

Mit denen, die es im Wald versprochen haben, deren ANTRAG ABER NOCH NICHT DA IST, sind wir an der 222 vorbei.
Aber sowas von.....


----------



## taifun (16. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ohne irgendein Ziel ist schön der nächste Morgen unnütz!
> Z rr
> Ich antworte mit einem einfach JA.
> Wenn dir die 222 wichtig ist drucke ich dir auch eine Bestätigung mit der 222 falls du Nr. 7 oder 113 sein solltest.
> ...


Gib dem Sack einfach die Nr. RU222 auf dem Antrag....


----------



## hülemüll (16. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Naja, wir haben inzwischen (knapp) mehr Mitglieder als bei der Gründungsversammlung waren.
> Sid aber noch immer 2stellig



diese woche wird's noch einer mehr...
roudy hat mich am sonntag noch bekehrt.


----------



## ohneworte (16. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Gib dem Sack einfach die Nr. RU222 auf dem Antrag....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. April 2012)

hülemüll schrieb:


> diese woche wird's noch einer mehr...
> roudy hat mich am sonntag noch bekehrt.



Siehst, da hat sich nicht nur die Vertriebsausbildung und die Altenpflege, sondern auch das Theologiestudium schon gelohnt 
Hier is´was los, könnt Ihr alle nicht schlafen?

Gute Nacht!


----------



## jammerlappen (16. April 2012)

Wenn sich hier alle so zurückhalten: Nein!

Ich wunder mich immer wieder, warum man diesem Verien nicht einfach beitritt, wenn man 

- das Geleistete derer, die sich den Popo aufreissen, Woche für Woche immer wieder gerne nutzt

- erwartet auch nach einem Sturz versorgt werden zu können

- bereit is bummelig nen hunderter für 24h zu bezahlen

- für Tageskarten im Bikepark >20,- zahlt?

Wenn man partout keinen Bock auch Vereinsmeierei und das Alles hat, ist das doch ok - aber man kann ja auch Fördermitglied mit selbstbestimmten Beitrag werden, wenn man meint nur einen Teil der Errungenschaften zu nutzen.

Wir alle haben hier die Möglichkeit, dafür zu sorgen, dass wir den Wald - die Natur - die Trails - das Miteinander wirklich dauerhaft genießen zu können.

Der Ü30 ist doch nur ein Anfang und Beweis, was in einer kurzen Zeit erreicht werden kann, wenn 

- Mittel &

- Interessen

da sind. Ich denke an ewig lange Flowtrails, Bergauftrails, Bergaufundabtrails, Kurventrails, Dropbatterien und und und...
Mich bewegt das ungemein.


----------



## longtom (16. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hat er wieder versucht jedem Biker eine Vereins-Mitgliedschft bei  Deisterfreun.de zu verkaufen
> Apropos Mitgliedschaften.
> es sind schon lange keine neuen Mitgliedsanträge eingegangen
> wo bleibt ihr Leute?
> wir brauchen noch ein paar Mitglieder



Jau jau, immerhin habe ich ihn gestern schon gedruckt,
geht morgen in den gelben Kasten.


----------



## Phil81 (17. April 2012)

Woher weiß ich den ob mein Antrag angenommen wurde? Kriegt man da bescheid?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (17. April 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> - erwartet auch nach einem Sturz versorgt werden zu können


 Ich denke mir, dass die Versicherung in erster Linie dazu dient, Verein und Landesforsten vor Regressansprüchen zu schützen. Ein Sorglospaket wird das sicherlich nicht sein. Dazu gibt es priv. Unfallversicherungen. Hierzu kann sich ja die Führungsebene einmal äußern.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. April 2012)

Ich meinte eher die Schleifkorbtrage.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Woher weiß ich den ob mein Antrag angenommen wurde? Kriegt man da bescheid?


 
ja...alle Bestätigungen (bis auf 2 aktuelle) sind raus


----------



## Phil81 (17. April 2012)

Verstehe


----------



## nordish (17. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde,

da ja jetzt bald einige Strecken freigegeben werden und legal sind, wollte ich mal fragen, welche Strecken das genau sind und ob es dazu eine offizielle Beschreibung gibt, wo die Strecken liegen und wie man da hin kommt (bspw. auf der Deisterfeun.de Seite). Aus dem Forum hier nehme ich an, dass es der Ü30 und der Raketentrail sind (oder?). Jedoch sagen die Namen mir überhaupt nichts. Als nicht-ortsansässiger, der nur wenige Male im Deister ist, ist es schwierig, sich anhand der Trail-Namen zurechtzufinden. Ich war bis jetzt immer nur auf den Strecken zwischen Parkplatz Waldkater und Anaturm und habe keine Ahnung, wie diese Strecken heißen. 

Und was ist mit den übrigen Strecken, die nicht offiziel freigegeben sind. Sollten die nicht mehr befahren werden? 

Viele Grüße


----------



## wichtigisimwald (17. April 2012)

Die Frage danach, wo die Trails liegen und ob es dazu Karten gibt, habe ich im Januar auch als ersten Post hier gestellt.

Kam damals so semi-gut an 

Im Ernst, es wird niemand hier öffentlich machen, wo genau welcher Trail liegt.

Fahr einfach am WE mit einer der zahlreichen Gruppen die sich hier verabreden mit, dann lernst du nach und nach die Trails kennen.

Das ist nicht nur hilfreich, sondern macht auch Laune! 

Zu den offiziellen Strecken sollen lieber "die Oldies" hier Stellung beziehen!


----------



## nordish (17. April 2012)

Dass die nicht-offiziellen Strecken hier nicht genannt werden, verstehe ich natürlich. Aber bei den Strecken, die jetzt legal werden, gibt es doch eigentlich nichts, was dagegen spricht. Im Gegenteil, denn ich habe es in dem Forum hier so verstanden, dass durch die Legalisierung auch eine Entlastung des Konfliktes zwischen Bikern und den Förstern erreicht werden soll, indem die Biker auf die freigegebenen Strecken ausweichen und nicht mehr einige andere Strecken nutzen, die wohl durch Schongebiete der Tiere führen. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege (ich bekomme nur mit, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird). Aber dazu muss man ja wissen, wo man fahren kann und wo nicht. Und sind dann ALLE anderen Strecken, die nicht legal sind, tabu, oder wird da auch differenziert?


----------



## matzinski (17. April 2012)

nordish schrieb:


> Dass die nicht-offiziellen Strecken hier nicht genannt werden, verstehe ich natürlich. Aber bei den Strecken, die jetzt legal werden, gibt es doch eigentlich nichts, was dagegen spricht. Im Gegenteil, denn ich habe es in dem Forum hier so verstanden, dass durch die Legalisierung auch eine Entlastung des Konfliktes zwischen Bikern und den Förstern erreicht werden soll, indem die Biker auf die freigegebenen Strecken ausweichen und nicht mehr einige andere Strecken nutzen, die wohl durch Schongebiete der Tiere führen. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege (ich bekomme nur mit, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird). Aber dazu muss man ja wissen, wo man fahren kann und wo nicht. Und sind dann ALLE anderen Strecken, die nicht legal sind, tabu, oder wird da auch differenziert?



ich zitiere hier gern noch mal das niedersächsische Waldgesetz: 

§ 25 
Fahren 

(1) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§37). 

(2) Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt. 

Das wird im allgemeinen so interpretiert, dass man überall, wo im Wald ein Weg erkennbar ist, auch fahren darf. 

Leider scheint seit Kurzem das Aufstellen von Verbotsschildern in Mode zu kommen (siehe Heisterburg, Grab, Grenzweg). Da der Vertrag bzgl. der Strecken Ü30 und Ladies ja jetzt anscheinend abgeschlossen ist, wird es Zeit entsprechend dagegen Stellung zu beziehen, dass die anderen Strecken durch Sperrungen stillgelegt werden. Vor allem dann, wenn die Sperrungen zum Teil damit begründet werden, dass es ja jetzt zwei "offizielle" Strecken gibt. Besonders frech ist das Schild am Grenzweg, da es sich hier um einen seit Jahrzehnten genutzten Wanderweg handelt.


----------



## schappi (17. April 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Verstehe



Phil
deine Beitrittserklärung ist bei mir angekommen und ich habe sie an Roudy weitergegeben.
Hast du keine Bestätigung bekommen?
Roudy kannst du mal nachschauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (17. April 2012)

nordish schrieb:


> Dass die nicht-offiziellen Strecken hier nicht genannt werden, verstehe ich natürlich. Aber bei den Strecken, die jetzt legal werden, gibt es doch eigentlich nichts, was dagegen spricht. Im Gegenteil, denn ich habe es in dem Forum hier so verstanden, dass durch die Legalisierung auch eine Entlastung des Konfliktes zwischen Bikern und den Förstern erreicht werden soll, indem die Biker auf die freigegebenen Strecken ausweichen und nicht mehr einige andere Strecken nutzen, die wohl durch Schongebiete der Tiere führen. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da falsch liege (ich bekomme nur mit, was hier im Forum geschrieben wird). Aber dazu muss man ja wissen, wo man fahren kann und wo nicht. Und sind dann ALLE anderen Strecken, die nicht legal sind, tabu, oder wird da auch differenziert?



Wenn die beiden offiziellen Strecken auf dem gebiet der NLF freigegeben sind wir das bekannt gemacht es gibt eine Karte und die Beiden Strecken. Ü30 und Ladies Only II-BMX werden beschildert.
Ü 30 wird der erste sein der fertig wird. Danach kommt dann Ladies Only.
Im Gegenzug dafür haben wir der NLF zugesagt, das auf ihrem Gebiet nur auf diesen 2 Trails gefahren wird und Frankweg und "no country for old men" stillgelegt wurden


----------



## nordish (17. April 2012)

Ok, vielen Dank für die Info. Werdet ihr das auf eurer Vereinsseite veröffentlichen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2012)

um es nochmal deutlich zu sagen.

*das befahren aller trails ist nicht illegal !!!!*

illegal ist nur das bauen . 

und nur darum geht es bei den jetzt gepachteten 2 trails. 

durch diesen vertrag dürfen wir dort bauen und sprünge und hindernisse erstellen.


----------



## ohneworte (17. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Morgen Abend CC-Runde
> Trailarm & Leistungsschwach
> ca. 18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck
> Dauer ca. 2h



Moin,

wenn mir jemand den Treffpunkt mit Strassenangabe gibt so dass ich das im Navi eingeben kann bin ich nachher dabei!

Grüße
Jens

Edit  Glück-Auf-Strasse am Ende beim Sportplatz


----------



## Zonerider (17. April 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die Schleifkorbtrage.



War nicht klar erkennbar, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...30974 Wennigsen, Glück-auf-Str. (>20 fürs Navi)


 


schappi schrieb:


> Phil
> deine Beitrittserklärung ist bei mir angekommen und ich habe sie an Roudy weitergegeben.
> Hast du keine Bestätigung bekommen?
> Roudy kannst du mal nachschauen?


 
Ich habe Phils Namen gelesen und kümmere mich heute Abend nochmal drum



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn mir jemand den Treffpunkt mit Strassenangabe gibt so dass ich das im Navi eingeben kann bin ich nachher dabei!
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Besonders frech ist das Schild am Grenzweg, da es sich hier um einen seit Jahrzehnten genutzten Wanderweg handelt.


 
Die "zwei" Schilder haben, so schien es am Wochenende, eher das Gegenteil bewirkt. Heerscharen von Wanderern waren plötzlich unterwegs um mal zu sehen, wo Radfahren verboten ist.
Eine Gruppe von gut 20 Radfahrern hat jetzt wo der Einstieg ja sogar ausgeschildert wurde den Grenzweg sogar bergauf be-rad-wandert.

"Wir" Radfahrer haben es immer abgelehnt, Trails öffentlich zu nennen.
Jetzt stellen die Waldbesitzer Schilder hin, damit jeder Ahnungslose / Auswärtige die Trails findet ohne zu suchen.
Verkehrte Welt


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2012)

trotzdem sollte noch mal klargestellt werden , dass das befahren von trails nicht illegal ist, wie es gerne von der presse und den waldbesitzern suggeriert wird.


----------



## bastis (17. April 2012)

Das schöne ist ja das das Verbotsschild auch nur für Trekkingbike und/oder Damenräder etc gilt! da ist ja kein Downhiller oder gar ein Freerider drauf abgebildet!


----------



## matzinski (17. April 2012)

Zum Thema "Schilder" bemühe ich hier noch mal das Waldgesetz:

§ 31 
Verbote und Sperren 

(1) Waldbesitzende und sonstige Grundbesitzende dürfen die Ausübung der Betretensrechte nach den §§23 bis 28 schriftlich, durch Zeichen oder in dringenden Fällen mündlich verbieten sowie durch Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse verhindern oder wesentlich erschweren, soweit dies erforderlich ist 


zur Abwehr von Gefahren für Leib und Leben, 
zur Brandverhütung, 
zum Schutz der Waldbesitzenden, sonstiger Grundbesitzender oder anderer Personen vor Schäden oder unzumutbaren Belästigungen, insbesondere bei übermäßig häufiger Benutzung, 
Zur Vermeidung von erheblichen verbotswidrigen Abfallablagerungen an Badeteichen und Grillplätzen, 
zur ordnungsgemäßen land- oder forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzung der Grundstücke, 
zum Schutz der besonders geschützten Arten von wild lebenden Tieren und wild wachsenden Pflanzen sowie von Wild, das während des ganzen Jahres mit der Jagd zu verschonen ist, 
wegen ständiger erheblicher Beunruhigung des Wildes durch Besucherinnen und Besucher 
zur Bejagung des Schalenwildes
a) durch Treib-, Drück- oder Stöberjagden oder 
b) durch andere Formen der Bejagung, wenn jagdrechtliche Abschusspflichten ohne die Sperrung nicht mehr zu erfüllen sind, 
aus wichtigem Grund für weitere Vorhaben, mit denen eine gleichzeitige Benutzung der Grundstücke durch die Allgemeinheit nicht vereinbar ist.
Zäune, Sperren oder sonstige Hindernisse dürfen auch errichtet werden, soweit dies erforderlich ist, um Schäden durch Wild auf Straßen und Nachbargrundstücken zu verhüten; diese Sperranlagen sind so zu gestalten, dass die Ausübung der Betretensrechte soweit möglich gewährleistet bleibt, zumindest durch begehbare oder überschreitbare Vorrichtungen auf den vorhandenen Wegen. 

(2) Die Errichtung von Gehegen für wild lebende Tiere zum Zweck der Jagdausübung (Jagdgehege) ist in der freien Landschaft unzulässig. 

(3 ) 1. Verbote, Zäune, Sperren und sonstige Hindernisse, die auf Absatz 1 Satz 1 Nrn. 3 bis 9 und Satz 2 gestützt werden, bedürfen bei Privatwald der Genehmigung durch die Waldbehörde, sofern sie die Dauer von einer Woche überschreiten sollen. 
2. Die Genehmigung ist zu erteilen, soweit die Voraussetzungen des Absatzes 1 vorliegen. 

(4) Sind Verbote, Zäune, Sperren und sonstige Hindernisse mit Absatz 1 nicht vereinbar, so kann die Waldbehörde die zur Wiederherstellung eines rechtmäßigen Zustandes erforderlichen Anordnungen treffen. Die Anordnungen gelten auch gegenüber den Rechtsnachfolgerinnen und Rechtsnachfolgern.

Ich sehe z.B. die Sperrung des Grenzwegs durch keinen der Gründe 1 - 9 gerechtfertigt. Zu überprüfen wäre deshalb, ob die Aufstellung der Schilder entsprechend genehmigt wurde und wenn tatsächlich ja, dann wäre es doch interessant zu erfahren, welcher der 9 Gründe hier gegeben sein soll.


----------



## matzinski (17. April 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Das schöne ist ja das das Verbotsschild auch nur für Trekkingbike und/oder Damenräder etc gilt! da ist ja kein Downhiller oder gar ein Freerider drauf abgebildet!



Dann lass' dich mal nicht erwischen. 

... weil's so schön war, dann auch noch das hier: 

§ 42 
Ordnungswidrigkeiten 

.....


(2) 1. Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig unbefugt 

.... 

ein Grundstück entgegen einem rechtmäßigen oder von der Waldbehörde genehmigten Verbot nach §31 betritt. 
...

(4) Ordnungswidrigkeiten nach den Absätzen 2 und 3 können mit einer Geldbuße bis zu 5.000 Euro geahndet werden. 


Deswegen sollte für jedes dieser besch....... Schilder geprüft werden, ob die Aufstellung genehmigt ist, und wenn ja, wie das begründet ist.


----------



## Phil81 (17. April 2012)

Ich will ja nicht Unken aber es gab wie das erste Schild aufgetaucht bzw. verschwunden ist ziemliche viele die mit "Medienwirksamen lustigen Massnahmen" dagegen angehen wollten. Passiert ist allerdings nichts.

Nur wenn hinterher andere "gehandelt" haben sind wieder alle gross am Schreien!


----------



## schappi (17. April 2012)

Phil Guter Punkt.
dann organisier doch mal eine "Medienwirksame lustige Maßnahme" wie z.b. eine Fahrraddemo in der Hauptstr in Wennigsen Samstags um 11:00 Uhr.
Ich habe im Augenblick "Land unter" mit all meinen Aktivitäten beruflich und für die DF


----------



## Seniorenbiken (17. April 2012)

stimmt es das ausschließlich dann nur vereinsmitglieder auf der strecke fahren dürfen. gibt es schilder die darauf hin weisen und wer kontrolliert das. 

denn teststrecke heißt ja ,nur eine zeitlich begrenzte phase. sollte also ein nicht vereinsmitglied dort verunglücken kann das ja das ende bedeuten der teststrecke bedeuten, oder.

ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen bei der werbung die schon gemacht würde das auch nur ein bruchteil der biker im verein sein werden. 

gruß seniorenbiken


----------



## jammerlappen (17. April 2012)

Hallo Seniorenbiken,

erstmal herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Kannst Du 


> ich kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen bei der werbung die schon gemacht würde das auch nur ein bruchteil der biker im verein sein werden.


nochmal mit anderen Worten (und ggf. Interpunktion) schreiben? Ich verstehe es nicht.



> denn teststrecke heißt ja ,nur eine zeitlich begrenzte phase. sollte also ein nicht vereinsmitglied dort verunglücken kann das ja das ende bedeuten der teststrecke bedeuten, oder.



Nein


----------



## lakekeman (17. April 2012)

Mich interessiert auch, ob das Schild am Grenzweg dort "rechtens" steht oder nicht.
Es sollte ja für den Vereinsanwalt kein Problem sein, sowas herauszufinden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Phil Guter Punkt.
> dann organisier doch mal eine "Medienwirksame lustige Maßnahme" wie z.b. eine Fahrraddemo in der Hauptstr in Wennigsen Samstags um 11:00 Uhr.
> Ich habe im Augenblick "Land unter" mit all meinen Aktivitäten beruflich und für die DF


 
Die charmanteste Maßnahme ist doch dafür nix öffentliches zu machen, weiter zu fahren und ggf. kommunikationsbereit zu sein.



Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> stimmt es das ausschließlich dann nur vereinsmitglieder auf der strecke fahren dürfen. gibt es schilder die darauf hin weisen und wer kontrolliert das.
> 
> denn teststrecke heißt ja ,nur eine zeitlich begrenzte phase. sollte also ein nicht vereinsmitglied dort verunglücken kann das ja das ende bedeuten der teststrecke bedeuten, oder.
> 
> ...


 

Teststrecke heißt:"...erstmal für 2 Jahre..."
Die Strecke wir öffentlich zugänglich sein, eine Beschilderung wird auf alles nötige hinweisen. 
Wir wollen keine Werbung machen, die Strecken und die Leistungen der Leute vor Ort sind Werbung genug.
Beschreibe Bruchteil: 1% -- 10% -- 50% oder noch mehr
Wer durch einen Sturz den Vertrag gefährdet, wird direkt in den Trail integriert (ökologisch nachhaltig - Plaste in den Wertstoffsack etc)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. April 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Mich interessiert auch, ob das Schild am Grenzweg dort "rechtens" steht oder nicht.
> Es sollte ja für den Vereinsanwalt kein Problem sein, sowas herauszufinden?


 
Die Frage ist halt, ob der Zeit und Lust hat sich die Zeit ans Bein zu binden, wo doch das Schild weder auf Vereinsgelände noch auf dem Gebiet der NLF befindet.

---

Was uns aufgefallen ist: Es gibt einen Weg, der Barbie & Grenz verbindet (Kantweg?) wer dort startet findet keine Schilder. Die stehen nur auf dem kammweg.


----------



## lakekeman (17. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt was mit dem Vereinsgelände zu tun haben muss 
Ich finde es einfach interessant zu wissen, ob die Schilder dort rechtmässig aufgestellt wurden oder einfach nur um Bikern ein Verbot vorzugaukeln.
Mal völlig davon ab was man daraus macht.


----------



## matzinski (17. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob der Zeit und Lust hat sich die Zeit ans Bein zu binden, wo doch das Schild weder auf Vereinsgelände noch auf dem Gebiet der NLF befindet
> ...



Sorry, ich dachte eigentlich, dass wir den Verein nicht nur gegründet haben, damit die Buddler buddeln dürfen, sondern auch als organisierte Interessenvertretung im Sinne des MTB-Sports im Allgemeinen 

Das Ausprechen von Bikeverboten kann nicht in diesem Sinne sein. Daher ist hier auch entschieden entgegenzuwirken bzw. von Seiten des Vereins Engagement zu zeigen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. April 2012)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob das jetzt was mit dem Vereinsgelände zu tun haben muss
> Ich finde es einfach interessant zu wissen, ob die Schilder dort rechtmässig aufgestellt wurden oder einfach nur um Bikern ein Verbot vorzugaukeln.
> Mal völlig davon ab was man daraus macht.


 


matzinski schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte eigentlich, dass wir den Verein nicht nur gegründet haben, damit die Buddler buddeln dürfen, sondern auch als organisierte Interessenvertretung im Sinne des MTB-Sports im Allgemeinen
> 
> Das Ausprechen von Bikeverboten kann nicht in diesem Sinne sein. Daher ist hier auch entschieden entgegenzuwirken bzw. von Seiten des Vereins Engagement zu zeigen.


 

seh ich auch so. 
daher würde ich mich um eine offizielle stellungsnahme unseres 2. vorsitzenden sehr freuen, da ich die aufstellung der schilder auch als nicht rechtens halte.


----------



## wolfk (17. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> sondern auch als organisierte Interessenvertretung im Sinne des MTB-Sports im Allgemeinen



Das wäre sicher von einem "kleinen Häufchen Vereinsmitglieder" viel verlangt.



matzinski schrieb:


> Das Ausprechen von Bikeverboten kann nicht in diesem Sinne sein. Daher ist hier auch entschieden entgegenzuwirken bzw. von Seiten des Vereins Engagement zu zeigen.



Die Deisterfreun.de könnten sicher viel Werbung für den "MTB-Sport" machen wenn sie sich auf "ihren Trails" nicht so durch Gemeinhaltung abschotten würden.....
Etwas mehr Offenheit wäre da nicht schlecht.


----------



## exto (17. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte eigentlich, dass wir den Verein nicht nur gegründet haben, damit die Buddler buddeln dürfen, sondern auch als organisierte Interessenvertretung im Sinne des MTB-Sports im Allgemeinen
> 
> Das Ausprechen von Bikeverboten kann nicht in diesem Sinne sein. Daher ist hier auch entschieden entgegenzuwirken bzw. von Seiten des Vereins Engagement zu zeigen.



Sehe ich haargenau so! Wenn mir - als ausländischem Mitbiker - jemand mitteilt, wer denn die "zuständige Waldbehörde" ist, kann ich dort gern mal erfragen, ob die Wegsperrung(en) von dort aus genehmigt und damit rechtmäßig ist (ist). Falls nicht (wovon ich ausgehe), können wir ja weiter nachdenken...


----------



## matzinski (17. April 2012)

Wer spricht davon Werbung zu machen? Darum geht es doch gar nicht.


----------



## Madeba (17. April 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> ...Die Deisterfreun.de könnten sicher viel Werbung für den "MTB-Sport" machen wenn sie sich auf "ihren Trails" nicht so durch Gemeinhaltung abschotten würden...



nun lass die "Vereins"-Trails doch erstmal fertig werden. Alle anderen Trails "gehören" nicht dem Verein, die sind einfach da und jeder darf bzw. soll sie nutzen.

Das es keine Karte aller Deistertrails gibt wurde schon oft genug thematisiert und mMn hinreichend begründet. Geheimhaltung gibt es faktisch keine, jeder kann sich jederzeit überall einem Trupp anschließen und den Deister "erfahren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (17. April 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> nun lass die "Vereins"-Trails doch erstmal fertig werden. Alle anderen Trails "gehören" nicht dem Verein, die sind einfach da und jeder darf bzw. soll sie nutzen.


Na ja, immerhin etwas. 



Madeba schrieb:


> Das es keine Karte aller Deistertrails gibt wurde schon oft genug thematisiert und mMn hinreichend begründet. Geheimhaltung gibt es faktisch keine, jeder kann sich jederzeit überall einem Trupp anschließen und den Deister "erfahren"



Geheimhaltung faktisch nicht - praktisch aber doch.
Hinreichend begründet - auch da ist mir nur die Tatsache, aber nicht der Grund bisher bekannt.
Nicht jeder ist gerne (wegen der schlechten Kondition und / oder mangelnden Fahrtechnik) der Bremsschuh auf den "alle" warten.

Also fahre ich weiter allein - hoffentlich nicht die falschen Strecken berghoch.


----------



## chris2305 (17. April 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Na ja, immerhin etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also den Bremsschuh hat noch keiner gespielt und es wurde auch noch keiner komisch angeschaut, nur weil er schneller oder langsamer,schlechter oder sonst irgendwas ist.
Bitte leg doch diese "KOmplexe/Vorurteile" ab. Ich glaube sogar mein 4 jähriger Sohn könnte mitfahren, ohne das ihn einer anmachen würde.

Also, auf gehts


----------



## schappi (17. April 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Na ja, immerhin etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt stell dich aber nicht so an
bei den DF werden sogar

 auf Kona Stinkies mitgenommen


----------



## longtom (17. April 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Na ja, immerhin etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oder einfach mal nach dem Weg vor "Ort" fragen, man trifft doch immer jemanden der den einen oder anderen Trail kennt.


----------



## wolfk (17. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> jetzt stell dich aber nicht so an
> bei den DF werden sogar
> 
> auf Kona Stinkies mitgenommen



Danke für die vielen freundlichen Einladungen.
Ich habe aber kein 

 , sondern etwas Schlimmeres. 

Inzwischen finde ich mich aber schon im Deister gut zurecht.

(Aber den Grund der "Geheimniskrämerei" würde ich trotzdem gerne erfahren.)


----------



## Phil81 (17. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Phil Guter Punkt.
> dann organisier doch mal eine "Medienwirksame lustige Maßnahme" wie z.b. eine Fahrraddemo in der Hauptstr in Wennigsen Samstags um 11:00 Uhr.
> Ich habe im Augenblick "Land unter" mit all meinen Aktivitäten beruflich und für die DF



War jetzt auch nicht auf dich gemünzt. Es waren ja doch recht viele die sich massiv über die Kollegen die die Schilder "entsorgt" haben mukiert hatten.

Könnte jetzt nen Altes Zitat von mir rauskramen aber ich glaube um mit der Presse zu reden bin ich der letzte der das tun würde. Den glauben an die regionale Presse hab ich schon lange aufgegeben. Und Überreginale Seröse Zeitungen intressieren sich dann wohl doch nicht für den Deister.

Den Clown bei ner Demo die eh keinen Intressiert spiel ich auch nicht.

Aber das Forum ist ja gedulig ich kann ja mal die ganzen Leute raussuchen die damals schaum vorm Mund hatten.

Was mich eigendlich nur intressiert ist, ob diese Schilder rechtens sind oder nicht. Denn es werden immer mehr im Deister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (17. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn mir jemand den Treffpunkt mit Strassenangabe gibt sox dass ich das im Navi eingeben kann bin ich nachher dabei!
> 
> ...



Einfach von mir zum Wald rauf fahren....
Ps. Hast du Roadshow am Sonntag bei Hiddenhausen?


----------



## ohneworte (17. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Einfach von mir zum Wald rauf fahren....
> Ps. Hast du Roadshow am Sonntag bei Hiddenhausen?



Moin Alex,

ich habs gefunden. Bin mit Roudy, Sebastian und noch einem weiteren Biker locker unterwegs gewesen.

Ansonsten: Ja, bin ich. Wer ist denn der Promoter vor Ort?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## bastis (18. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dann lass' dich mal nicht erwischen.
> 
> ... weil's so schön war, dann auch noch das hier:
> 
> ...



ja, wobei wir dann immer noch dabei wären ob es rechtend ist! 

aber davon abgesehen was Heist erwischen?? wenn sonntags mittags der förster unten am Barbie Grab steht und 30 freie radikale aus dem trail geschossen kommen, will er dann 30 anzeigen schreiben??? 
in der zeit wo er 30 anzeigen schreibt kommen wahrscheinlich noch 20 Biker dazu! abgesehen davon kann ich in den trail einsteigen ohne auch nur einmal ein Schild gesehen, oder gar umgangen zu haben!! meiner Meinung nach völlig sinnlos! ich weis, wissen ist macht.. Aba nix wissen macht nix  

ne mal im ernst, scheinbar hat solch ein Schild, sie stehen ja schon etwas länger jetzt, keinerlei Konsequenzen! oder hat irgendjemand schon andere erfahrungen gemacht?? 

ich denke das die schilder irgendwann verschwinden.. und Grenzweg, wie roudi es sagt.. kant-weg vom Barbie zum grenz, du kommst an keinem Schild vorbei! ich raff es nicht! 

ist es nicht sinnvoller den trail abzureisen?? dann hat der feine nüsser wieder seine ruh, zumindest für ein paar Monate


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. April 2012)

Der Herr Nüsser hat damit überhaupt nix zu tun, der ist mittlerweile eher auf unserer Seite.
@wolfk
Die sogenannte Geheimhaltung hat wohl etwas mit dem Ursprung unseres Sports zu tun. Vor 20 Jahren waren nur 2 Hände voll Leute im Deister unterwegs, die sich mit viel Arbeit ein bischen Spaß geschaffen haben.
Neue und vor allem nette Mitradler wurden mitgenommen auf die Strecken, wenn sie für würdig befunden wurden. An diesem bewährten System hat sich zum Glück bis heute nicht viel geändert. Das Problem heute ist nur, das wir zuviele Konsumenten und zuwenig Produzenten haben.
Wahrscheinlich haben deswegen einige Leute keine Lust Alles preiszugeben.

Im Übrigen hasse ich Biker abgrundtief, die Trails mit GPS-Daten ins Netz stellen, die Sie selbst nicht gebaut haben!

Und noch was zu Noltemeier. Der Quatsch mit den Schildern geht mir völlig am Allerwertesten vorbei! Aber mal nachfragen ob die rechtens sind, könnte man ja mal machen. Wird aber nix bringen weil der Typ einfach nur stur ist!


----------



## wolfk (18. April 2012)

Doppelpost siehe #6673.


----------



## wolfk (18. April 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @wolfk
> Die sogenannte Geheimhaltung hat wohl etwas mit dem Ursprung unseres Sports zu tun. Vor 20 Jahren waren nur 2 Hände voll Leute im Deister unterwegs, die sich mit viel Arbeit ein bischen Spaß geschaffen haben.
> Neue und vor allem nette Mitradler wurden mitgenommen auf die Strecken, wenn sie für würdig befunden wurden. An diesem bewährten System hat sich zum Glück bis heute nicht viel geändert. Das Problem heute ist nur, das wir zuviele Konsumenten und zuwenig Produzenten haben.
> Wahrscheinlich haben deswegen einige Leute keine Lust Alles preiszugeben.


Danke für die Erklärung.


Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Neue und vor allem nette Mitradler wurden mitgenommen auf die Strecken, wenn sie für würdig befunden wurden.


Bleibt nur zu fragen, was die "nicht für würdig befundenen" Radler machen sollen.


Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Im Übrigen hasse ich Biker abgrundtief, die Trails mit GPS-Daten ins Netz stellen, die Sie selbst nicht gebaut haben!


Nun ja, immerhin ist es für die "nicht würdig befundenen Radler" eine Möglichkeit, sich im Deister zu orientieren.
Noch besser wäre allerdings "mehr Offenheit" der Wissenden ohne Türsteher, Eingangsprüfung und "Würdigkeitskontrolle".
_______________________________________________________________________________________
NS. Ich habe das obige mal bewusst überspitzt formuliert, um deutlich zu machen, das sich nach 20 Jahren vielleicht - auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Projekt der Deisterfreun.de der legalen Trails im Deister - etwas ändern könnte.
Der Eiserne Vorhang ist schließlich auch mal gefallen - Festhalten an alten Zöpfen ist nicht immer die richtige Lösung.
Ich meine das als Gedankenanstoß für mehr Offenheit.


----------



## taifun (18. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Alex,
> 
> ich habs gefunden. Bin mit Roudy, Sebastian und noch einem weiteren Biker locker unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> ...



Weiß ich nicht,war nur bei Benneker und die Kd kommen und sagen bei Blö..... Bietet er alles günstiger an!! RA gegen KA.
Weißt was ich meine.....


----------



## Quen (18. April 2012)

Das war doch gestern mal ne sehr nette Feierabendrunde, hat Spaß gemacht.

Danke an die Mitfahrer! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## zoomie (18. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> jetzt stell dich aber nicht so an
> bei den DF werden sogar
> 
> auf Kona Stinkies mitgenommen


 


DER ist gemerkt - mein lieber Freund


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Das war doch gestern mal ne sehr nette Feierabendrunde, hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Danke an die Mitfahrer!
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht,war nur bei Benneker und die Kd kommen und sagen bei Blö..... Bietet er alles günstiger an!! RA gegen KA.
> Weißt was ich meine.....



Alles klar!


----------



## ssiemund (18. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Das war doch gestern mal ne sehr nette Feierabendrunde, hat Spaß gemacht.
> 
> Danke an die Mitfahrer!
> 
> ...


Ebenso, auch wenn es für mich beeindruckend war nicht nur bergauf hinten zu sein sondern vorallem bergab  wußte noch garnicht das man so schnell 'ne Schotterpiste runterfahren kann 
Noch eine Anmerkung in sachen "Fundbüro". Am Parkplatz Bredenbeck (der unterhalb des Fußballplatzes, gell  ) hab ich an der Holzbank eine Conway Radbrille gefunden, falls der Besitzer hier mitlesen sollte kann es sich bei mir melden.
Gruß
"noch ein Mitfahrer" ähhh, Stephan


----------



## Phil81 (18. April 2012)

@wolfk Die legalen Trails werden ja auch ausgeschildert. Für den rest hat man dich ja nun mehr als genug eingeladen dich mitzunehmen. Das System ist gut so wie es ist und wer im Wald den Mund aufmacht dem wird auch geholfen. Wer zu 100% konsumieren und ausschilderung haben will soll doch in den bikepark gehen und selber hochtreten wobei auch das wohl nicht gern gesehen wird.


----------



## Madeba (18. April 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> ...
> Bleibt nur zu fragen, was die "nicht für würdig befundenen" Radler machen sollen...



mir ist nicht bekannt, das es so etwas schon mal gegeben hat - sogar mich haben sie mitgenommen - was aber nicht zwangsläufig bedeutet, das der ein oder andere Vollpfosten schon mal zurück gelassen wurde 

selbst wenn Du mit dem EBike kommen würdest, wirst Du mitgenommen - wenn es denn wirklich geländetauglich ist und Du nicht gerade Sonntags mittags mit der DH-Fraktion losziehen willst. Dann würde ich aber Ohrenstöpsel und / oder ein dickes Fell mitnehmen und bergauf nicht den dicken Max spielen 

Solltest Du mit einem 80-Praktiker-Hobel am Start auftauchen, werden Dir die gewissenhaften DF vermutlich zu verstehen geben, das Du damit fehl am Platze bist. An den nächsten Baum binden, damit Du nicht die Verfolgung der Truppe aufnehmen kannst, wird Dich aber niemand...


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. April 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu fragen, was die "nicht für würdig befundenen" Radler machen sollen.
> 
> Noch besser wäre allerdings "mehr Offenheit" der Wissenden ohne Türsteher, Eingangsprüfung und "Würdigkeitskontrolle".
> .


 
wir haben noch niemanden für "nicht würdig befunden" .

komm einfach das nächste mal mit wenn wir uns treffen und fahr einfach mal mit.

wir schicken niemanden weg.

und ganz wichtig, es wird  *i m m  e r  *gewartet. bergauf sowie bergab.


----------



## Torben. (18. April 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Danke für die Erklärung.
> 
> Bleibt nur zu fragen, was die "nicht für würdig befundenen" Radler machen sollen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madeba (18. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wir ...
> 
> ... wir ...
> 
> ...



wann genau warst Du denn das letzte Mal "wir" ?


----------



## chris2305 (18. April 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> wann genau warst Du denn das letzte Mal "wir" ?



Das letzte mal war er mit dem Auto da.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. April 2012)

Ihr seid echte Freunde - ey!
Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung.

Ich sags auch nochmal. Wer mit der Gruppe fährt ist willkommen, je nachdem wie er sich benimmt auch öfter. MIr fallen nur wenige ein, die in der großen Gemeinschaft keine Gruppe zusammenkriegen um nicht allein zu fahren.
Ich fahre auch gern mit SSP´lern, LV´ern, E-Bikern, 29´ern und all den anderen Randfichten.
Eine kurze Abstimmung was & wie gefahren werden soll kann nicht schaden.

@ohne Worte: Können wir nächstes Mal das Zeug in deinem Kofferraum mal testen? 
Ggf. PROMO bei der Ü-30 Einweihung?
@ssiemund: Tempo kommt mit der Regelmäßigkeit, du wirst es erleben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## generakmokke (18. April 2012)

kennt jemand in hannover-innenstadt eine fahrrad-werkstatt die nen kleinen Fox-Gabel- und Dämpferservice selbst machen kann? habe im moment keine Werkbank und nur Teppichboden "zur Verfügung"


----------



## bastis (18. April 2012)

atb?? MARIENSTR.


----------



## generakmokke (18. April 2012)

jap, danke !!!   schlau wie ich war, habe ich natürlich genau da nicht angerufen


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. April 2012)

Ich gebe mal meinen Senf zum Thema: "Warten auf andere".

Ich bin seitdem ich hier im IBC bin, mit etlichen Leuten gefahren.

Gewartet wurde IMMER. Da ich meistens am Ende der Gruppe war (Kondition reichte nicht immer ^^) und ich teilweise schleichend hochgefahren bin, wurde trotzdem gewartet.

Ich habe jetzt meine Monsterschlappen (maxxis minion dh r super tracky st) ausgetauscht und habe auf die Rubber Queen gewechselt.


----------



## wolfk (18. April 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> (Aber den Grund der "Geheimniskrämerei" würde ich trotzdem gerne erfahren.)



Ich hatte ja - wahrscheinlich sehr zum Ärger einiger - mehrfach nach dem Grund der Geheimhaltung der Trails gefragt.

roudy_da_tree war so freundlich mich "aufzuklären".
Ich habe "verstanden", das Thema ist von meiner Seite erledigt.

@ chris2305, schappi, longtom, Phil81, hoermann2201, roudy_da_tree und Torben:
Danke für die Einladungen / Hinweise.
Vielleicht komme ich ja doch mal in die Pötte!



Madeba schrieb:


> selbst wenn Du mit dem EBike kommen würdest, wirst Du mitgenommen - wenn es denn wirklich geländetauglich ist und Du nicht gerade Sonntags mittags mit der DH-Fraktion losziehen willst. Dann würde ich aber Ohrenstöpsel und / oder ein dickes Fell mitnehmen und bergauf nicht den dicken Max spielen



Mit E-Bike = tröstlich zu wissen. 
Geländetauglich dürfte es sein - bei Fahrer wird das ja noch rausstellen - aber eher nur S1 Tauglich.
Ansonsten fahre ich mein E-Bike, wenn ich nicht allein fahre, bergauf im "Gruppenmitfahrmodus" bergab hilft es eh nicht.

Ohrstöpsel und / oder dickes Fell:
Sprüche sind mit gekauftes Zubehör beim E-Bike!

Ich mach das immer so:
Der beste Spruch wird mit einer Probefahrt am steilsten Stück bergauf prämiert 
 - bisher hat noch jeder Testfahrer die "E-Bike-Sache" anschliessend anders gesehen.


----------



## taifun (18. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @ohne Worte: Können wir nächstes Mal das Zeug in deinem Kofferraum mal testen?
> Ggf. PROMO bei der Ü-30 Einweihung?
> ::



Einspruch.....Einspruch.....nur für KD ;-)
oder ich bin mit dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Einspruch.....Einspruch.....nur für KD ;-)
> oder ich bin mit dabei....


 
Wie ich schon schrieb, ich fahre auch mit E-Bikern 

KD kenne ich nicht. XC, CC, MA, AM, EN, FR, DH habe ich aber schon mal gelesen.


----------



## Quen (18. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Einspruch.....Einspruch.....nur für KD ;-)
> oder ich bin mit dabei....



Dann schwing die Hufe (oder Radschuhe) ... 

Grüße
Sebastian

-----

Edith hat noch ein Anliegen  :

Wer ist am morgigen DO für ne lockere Feierabendrunde zu haben?

Treffpunkt ca. 18-18:30 Uhr, z.B. wieder am Taternpfahl?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. April 2012)

Ich würde heute Abend gern ne CC runde zum Steinbruch Springe machen. Treffpunkt wäre der 2. Parkplatz nach dem Nienstedter Pass in Richtung Nienstedt. (Links in der Rechtskurve ). Oder kurz am Pass warten und mitfahren. 
Wer hat Interesse ?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## taifun (18. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Dann schwing die Hufe (oder Radschuhe) ...
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian
> ...



Verfolg mal auf FB meine Termine,dann weißt du wann ich Zeit habe.Oder frag mal ohne worte


----------



## Quen (18. April 2012)

Warum so gereizt? Smiley nicht wahrgenommen?

Ich habe dir ja schon gesagt, meld dich einfach wenn du fahren willst - wenn du dich meldest, fahren wir, wenn nicht, dann nicht.


----------



## Hobb (18. April 2012)

moin,
am vergangenen Freitag bin ich auch im Deister unterwegs gewesen. Bei mir ist das "Finden" eigentlich kein Problem, ich entdecke gern auf eigene Faust. Irgendwo hab ich dann aber eine kleine Gruppe getroffen, hab mich da ungefragt drangehängt und bin auch nicht zurückgewiesen worden.  

Vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen!


----------



## taifun (18. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Warum so gereizt? Smiley nicht wahrgenommen?
> 
> Ich habe dir ja schon gesagt, meld dich einfach wenn du fahren willst - wenn du dich meldest, fahren wir, wenn nicht, dann nicht.


Doch...war nicht gereizt...nur leider wenig Zeit.Daher nur anmerkung das zu selten dazu komme;-)


----------



## 1Tintin (18. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal meinen Senf zum Thema: "Warten auf andere".
> 
> Ich bin seitdem ich hier im IBC bin, mit etlichen Leuten gefahren.
> 
> ...



...und jetzt wartest du auf die anderen ...


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. April 2012)

Ob ich schneller weiß ich noch nicht.

Die Queens werde ich wohl Freitag erst testen können.


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. April 2012)

Habe noch mal eine Frage allgemein zu den Laufrichtungen der Reifen.

Auf meinen neuene Reifen (Rubber Queen) ist ja die Laufrichtung angegeben. Front und Rear.

Am VR müsste idealerweise Front die Laufrichtung sein und am HR Rear oder nicht.

VR ist Front die Laufrichtung
am HR ist Rear die Laufrichtung ?

Stimmt das ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (18. April 2012)

Ja!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. April 2012)

Perfekt, dann habe ich es ja richtig gemacht 

Super Danke.


----------



## Quen (18. April 2012)

Gerne! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## rc-car-keks (18. April 2012)

guckt euch mal http://www.bikealike.net an.

Da kann man markieren in welchen Gebieten man fährt und so gleich andere Biker die sich dort herumtreiben finden.


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Ebenso, auch wenn es für mich beeindruckend war nicht nur bergauf hinten zu sein sondern vorallem bergab  wußte noch garnicht das man so schnell 'ne Schotterpiste runterfahren kann
> Noch eine Anmerkung in sachen "Fundbüro". Am Parkplatz Bredenbeck (der unterhalb des Fußballplatzes, gell  ) hab ich an der Holzbank eine Conway Radbrille gefunden, falls der Besitzer hier mitlesen sollte kann es sich bei mir melden.
> Gruß
> "noch ein Mitfahrer" ähhh, Stephan



Das wird schon noch!


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ihr seid echte Freunde - ey!
> Wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung.
> 
> Ich sags auch nochmal. Wer mit der Gruppe fährt ist willkommen, je nachdem wie er sich benimmt auch öfter. MIr fallen nur wenige ein, die in der großen Gemeinschaft keine Gruppe zusammenkriegen um nicht allein zu fahren.
> ...



Wenn ich was passendes dabei haben sollte!


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Einspruch.....Einspruch.....nur für KD ;-)
> oder ich bin mit dabei....



Ruhig Brauner, finde Du erst einmal Zeit dafür!


----------



## ohneworte (18. April 2012)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin,
> am vergangenen Freitag bin ich auch im Deister unterwegs gewesen. Bei mir ist das "Finden" eigentlich kein Problem, ich entdecke gern auf eigene Faust. Irgendwo hab ich dann aber eine kleine Gruppe getroffen, hab mich da ungefragt drangehängt und bin auch nicht zurückgewiesen worden.
> 
> Vielen Dank für's Mitnehmen!



Moin Ralf,

Ich bin in letzter Zeit häufiger mal im Deister. Kannst Dich beim nächsten mal ja melden zwecks gemeinsamer Fahrt.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## longtom (18. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Ralf,
> 
> Ich bin in letzter Zeit häufiger mal im Deister. Kannst Dich beim nächsten mal ja melden zwecks gemeinsamer Fahrt.
> 
> ...


Ist das DER Jens der immer mit so einer schwarzenbunten Kiste aus CLP die norddeutsche Tiefebene plättet? wenn nicht, bitte nich böse sein!
dann noch Grüße von longtom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

longtom schrieb:


> Ist das DER Jens der immer mit so einer schwarzenbunten Kiste aus CLP die norddeutsche Tiefebene plättet? wenn nicht, bitte nich böse sein!
> dann noch Grüße von longtom



Ich nenne das Ding Litfaßsäule!


----------



## taifun (19. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich nenne das Ding Litfaßsäule!



Darum ist meiner ja ungebrandet...
Nur der Trailer...nicht

ps.liege gerade mit Hexenschuß im Promofahrzeug...shi


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Darum ist meiner ja ungebrandet...
> Nur der Trailer...nicht
> 
> ps.liege gerade mit Hexenschuß im Promofahrzeug...shi



Lass den Alkohol weg, dann brauchst Du auch nirgends sinnlos rumliegen.


----------



## taifun (19. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Lass den Alkohol weg, dann brauchst Du auch nirgends sinnlos rumliegen.



Dann sei froh das nicht deine Roadshow bei meinen nächsteb Terminen bei ist....gecancelt


----------



## chris2305 (19. April 2012)

Könnt ihr nicht sms schreiben?


----------



## ohneworte (19. April 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> könnt ihr nicht sms schreiben?



nö!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (20. April 2012)

Hallo Liebe Deisterfreun.de,
erstmal "woah" zur Vereinsgründung,hätte nicht gedacht das ihr das Thema anpackt!(wo kann ich mich eintragen)
Salut an die Frühschicht,denke jeden Sonntag daran mich aufs Rad zuquälen und mit euch KM zu schrubben,aber meine Motivation liegt da meistens noch im Bett und nörgelt.
Jetzt speziell noch ne Frage an die beiden on-one Fahrer.(stefan64-Exto)
Hab meinen alten Knochenschleifer endlich verkauft bekommen und dank
des neugewonnen Reichtums,hab ich ein paar Stahlrahmen ins Auge gefasst.
Meine Frage ist,lohnt es sich in den Rahmen zu investieren und wenn ja;worauf sollte ich achten?!


----------



## exto (20. April 2012)

On One an sich kann ich schon mal empfehlen   Wozu willst du den Rahmen denn aufbauen? Eher für'n Speed oder eher zum spielen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2012)

@ taifun und ohneworte

ich hab für euch einen extra thread aufgemacht ,

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9425587#post9425587 

dann müsst ihr den biken im deister thread nicht mit euren persönlichen dingen vollspamen .


----------



## Scott865 (20. April 2012)

@Exto
Na am liebsten hätte ich die berühmte Eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
Für Speed hab ich schon was.Soll was zum Spielen sein aber mit einem Auge will ich schon aufs Gewicht achten.Will lieber Robust aufbauen,Gabel: 140-160mm,Laufräder:Enduro-DH,dafür will ich an z.B. Kurbel,Schalteinrichtung Gewicht sparen.


----------



## matzinski (20. April 2012)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Hallo Liebe Deisterfreun.de,
> erstmal "woah" zur Vereinsgründung,hätte nicht gedacht das ihr das Thema anpackt!(wo kann ich mich eintragen)
> Salut an die Frühschicht,denke jeden Sonntag daran mich aufs Rad zuquälen und mit euch KM zu schrubben,aber meine Motivation liegt da meistens noch im Bett und nörgelt.
> Jetzt speziell noch ne Frage an die beiden on-one Fahrer.(stefan64-Exto)
> ...



Es gibt ihn noch. Ich fasse es nicht 

Stefan hat sein one-one noch nicht kaputt gemacht. Das Teil muss also was taugen  

BTW: Bei chainreactioncycles gibt es derzeit das Ragley blue pig X (nur in 20") für sagenhafte 231 . Das kostet sonst fast 500 .


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> @ taifun und ohneworte
> 
> ich hab für euch einen extra thread aufgemacht ,
> 
> ...



Ganz ruhig Brauner!

Noch mal was anderes, ist jemand am Montag oder Dienstag nachmittags unterwegs?


----------



## Quen (20. April 2012)

Ja, wieder DI 18:30 am Taternpfahl. Ich könnte auch schon eher, ggf. müssten wir um 18:30 noch Roudy und Flo (?) aufgabeln.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ja, wieder DI 18:30 am Taternpfahl. Ich könnte auch schon eher, ggf. müssten wir um 18:30 noch Roudy und Flo (?) aufgabeln.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Moin Sebastian,

Wieder eine ruhige CC-Runde? Und mal sehen ob ich den Pfahl ohne Roudy finde, der hat mich schließlich am Sportplatz Bredenbeck aufgesammelt!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Scott865 (20. April 2012)

Ha,Lieferung ist eingestellt.
ja bin noch da,mach auch noch fleißig KM aber halt nicht mehr im Gelände wegen dem Tauschrahmen,der doof war.
Darauf spekuliere ich ja,wenn Stefan es nicht kaputt macht brauch ich mir ja gar keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## taifun (20. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Sebastian,
> 
> Wieder eine ruhige CC-Runde? Und mal sehen ob ich den Pfahl ohne Roudy finde, der hat mich schließlich am Sportplatz Bredenbeck aufgesammelt!
> 
> ...


Bin Di auch zuhause...zeige Dir notfalls weg mit Unterstützung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (20. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Sebastian,
> 
> Wieder eine ruhige CC-Runde? Und mal sehen ob ich den Pfahl ohne Roudy finde, der hat mich schließlich am Sportplatz Bredenbeck aufgesammelt!
> 
> ...


Ja, wie gehabt! 

Roudy kommt, denke ich mal, auch. Dann könntet ihr sicher wieder zusammen fahren.

Falls du schon eher Zeit hast, können wir uns z.B. auch schon 17:30 oder 18:00 Uhr treffen und fahren um 18:30 Uhr noch mal am Taternpfahl vorbei.

Ansonsten kannst du auch in Völksen parken und wir fahren von dort zusammen in den Wald.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ja, wie gehabt!
> 
> Roudy kommt, denke ich mal, auch. Dann könntet ihr sicher wieder zusammen fahren.
> 
> ...


 
Dabei . Früher als 18 Uhr am taternpfahl kriege ich aber nicht hin


----------



## Quen (20. April 2012)

18 Uhr ist doch super!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Koch_MC (20. April 2012)

jemand am wochenende auf dem ü30 unterwegs?


----------



## ssiemund (20. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Dabei . Früher als 18 Uhr am taternpfahl kriege ich aber nicht hin


... wäre dann wann am Parkplatz abfahren  Wenn's von de Arbeit klappt würde ich auch kommen, so ihr die "Bremse" wieder mitnehmen wollt 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. April 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> jemand am wochenende auf dem ü30 unterwegs?


 
nein , und du auch nicht !!! da der trail noch gesperrt ist !!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. April 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... wäre dann wann am Parkplatz abfahren  Wenn's von de Arbeit klappt würde ich auch kommen, so ihr die "Bremse" wieder mitnehmen wollt
> Gruß
> Stephan


ca.17:40 beim Tempo der Vorwoche
Ja wir wollen


----------



## Quen (20. April 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... wäre dann wann am Parkplatz abfahren  Wenn's von de Arbeit klappt würde ich auch kommen, so ihr die "Bremse" wieder mitnehmen wollt
> Gruß
> Stephan



Klar, komm mit! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Koch_MC (20. April 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nein , und du auch nicht !!! da der trail noch gesperrt ist !!!



jaaberwielangedennnochgrmlwilldafahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (20. April 2012)

Sind doch genug andere strecken da


----------



## Seniorenbiken (20. April 2012)

weiß jemand ab wann der trail wieder geöffnet wird


----------



## wichtigisimwald (20. April 2012)

Die Antwort steht auf den letzten 5 Seiten..


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ja, wie gehabt!
> 
> Roudy kommt, denke ich mal, auch. Dann könntet ihr sicher wieder zusammen fahren.
> 
> ...



Ich denke das 17.30 Uhr machbar sein sollte. Treffpunkt können wir ja noch festmachen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... wäre dann wann am Parkplatz abfahren  Wenn's von de Arbeit klappt würde ich auch kommen, so ihr die "Bremse" wieder mitnehmen wollt
> Gruß
> Stephan



Hi Stephan,

Immer her mit Dir!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. April 2012)

Heute ne schöne CC Tour vom ni pass zum Steinbruch Spr gemacht mit panorama 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




und Abstecher zu Bates Motel. 





Hatte schon fast verlernt mal wieder beim biken in die Landschaft zu gucken. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. April 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... wäre dann wann am Parkplatz abfahren  Wenn's von de Arbeit klappt würde ich auch kommen, so ihr die "Bremse" wieder mitnehmen wollt
> Gruß
> Stephan



`s gibt aber was neues zu sehen


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> `s gibt aber was neues zu sehen



Oha, neues Bike?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Oha, neues Bike?


Nix, das hat grad 20.000 auf der Uhr 
Neue Wege & Trails


----------



## ohneworte (20. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nix, das hat grad 20.000 auf der Uhr
> Neue Wege & Trails



Ach so, wo das Bike doch fast wie neu ist!


----------



## ssiemund (20. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> `s gibt aber was neues zu sehen


gut, nach soviel Zuspruch und den Aussichten auf 'ne neue Tour muss man natürlich dabei sein 
Stephan


----------



## matzinski (21. April 2012)

Morgen will ich dann doch endlich mal wieder 'ne Frühschicht fahren: 7:50 Hemmingen, 8:30 BB 

Die Junxx aus Koblenz haben jetzt auch endlich alle Ersatzteile rangeschafft, so dass auch das AM wieder einsatzbereit ist. Übrigens wieder keinen Pfennig dazubezahlt, fast wie bei Fielmann. Trotzdem nervig, ich habe bestimmt 5 mails geschrieben und 3 Telefonate geführt, bis alles da war (und man sich finanziell geeinigt hatte). 3 Wochen hat's gedauert  

Mal sehen, wie lange es diesmal hält. Immerhin habe ich jetzt eine 2012er Sitzstrebe am 2009er Hauptrahmen


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Die Antwort steht auf den letzten 5 Seiten..



und die tatsache, dass es für dich anscheinend mehr sinn macht, diesen sinnlosen post runterzutippen, als eine kurze info zu geben, sagt uns über dich was? ich befürchte, nichts gutes.

wie ist denn der stand? fabian meinte letztes we, dass die strecken an diesem we wohl zum befahren frei seien.


----------



## stefan64 (21. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen will ich dann doch endlich mal wieder 'ne Frühschicht fahren: 7:50 Hemmingen, 8:30 BB
> 
> Die Junxx aus Koblenz haben jetzt auch endlich alle Ersatzteile rangeschafft, so dass auch das AM wieder einsatzbereit ist. Übrigens wieder keinen Pfennig dazubezahlt, fast wie bei Fielmann. Trotzdem nervig, ich habe bestimmt 5 mails geschrieben und 3 Telefonate geführt, bis alles da war (und man sich finanziell geeinigt hatte). 3 Wochen hat's gedauert
> 
> Mal sehen, wie lange es diesmal hält. Immerhin habe ich jetzt eine 2012er Sitzstrebe am 2009er Hauptrahmen



Die schau ich mir morgen um 8:30 Uhr mal an.


----------



## gloshabigur (21. April 2012)

Diese Woche nochmal: raus.
Ab näxte Woche wia: dabei.


----------



## turbokeks (21. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen will ich dann doch endlich mal wieder 'ne Frühschicht fahren: 7:50 Hemmingen, 8:30 BB...


Ich würde versuchen mich anzuschließen. 8:30 BB.
Hab aber nur 'n paar neue Schlappen auf meinem HT zu bieten.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (21. April 2012)

Na dann schaun wir uns die Schlappen mal an


----------



## exto (21. April 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> und die tatsache, dass es für dich anscheinend mehr sinn macht, diesen sinnlosen post runterzutippen, als eine kurze info zu geben, sagt uns über dich was? ich befürchte, nichts gutes.
> 
> wie ist denn der stand? fabian meinte letztes we, dass die strecken an diesem we wohl zum befahren frei seien.



Was sagt es eigentlich über dich aus, dass du nicht einfach mal deinen Arsch in Richtung Ü 30 bewegst um selbst nachzusehen? 

Kleiner Tip: Wenn das Schild noch da ist, war's nix, dann fährste halt wo anders. 

Was übrigens auf den zitierten letzen 5 Seiten auch irgendwo stand, war die Info, dass es hier sofort Bescheid gibt, wenn's neue Infos gibt. Sonst noch irgend welche Servicewünsche von deiner Seite?


----------



## Quen (21. April 2012)

Weil's zum Deister-Thread passt: Chris, ein weiterer Mitfahrer und ich waren heute mal im Kleinen Deister unterwegs. Bis auf eine kleine Tour vor ein paar Monaten war es für mich totales Neuland.

Was soll ich sagen, auch dort kann man sehr schön fahren, nette Singletrails und ordentliche Anstiege - hat mir sehr gut gefallen. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Deleted 28330 (21. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Was übrigens auf den zitierten letzen 5 Seiten auch irgendwo stand, war die Info, dass es hier sofort Bescheid gibt, wenn's neue Infos gibt. Sonst noch irgend welche Servicewünsche von deiner Seite?



naja, am ton müssen wir noch arbeiten, aber gefällt mir insgesamt schon wesentlich besser.


----------



## herkulars (21. April 2012)

Wie man in den Wald ruft...


----------



## TW123 (21. April 2012)

Ist morgen irgendwo Treffen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. April 2012)

Ich würde gern um 1000 am Spochtplatz Basche stachten, weil später wieder garstiges Wetter im Anmarsch ist. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## kwark (22. April 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich würde gern um 1000 am Spochtplatz Basche stachten, weil später wieder garstiges Wetter im Anmarsch ist.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



dabei!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (22. April 2012)

alex m. schrieb:


> und die tatsache, dass es für dich anscheinend mehr sinn macht, diesen sinnlosen post runterzutippen, als eine kurze info zu geben, sagt uns über dich was? ich befürchte, nichts gutes.



Ich hab nur einen Hinweis zur Antwort auf deine Frage gegeben. Was du daraus machst, bleibt dir überlassen!

Entspann dich und fahr Fahrrad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TW123 (22. April 2012)

10 Uhr Spopla: ok


----------



## exto (22. April 2012)

Gut, dass heute keine Treehugger im Westdeister Wache gestanden haben. Ich hab' auf'm Dornröschen ner Buche so ne dermaßene Kopfnuss verpasst, dass ich im Geiste schon ihr Gejammer gehört habe.

Ich musste allerdings hinterher nachsehen, ob meine knitterfreie Mütze keine Risse abbekommen hat. Alter Schwede, das hat mal echt gerummst 

Auf'm Grenzweg gleich nochmal abgelegt. Klappt irgendwie nicht ganz so mit der Konzentration, wenn's hagelt 

Ansonsten n echt schöner Deistertag, mal mit mehr fahren, als quatschen. Fast 60 km zusammen bekommen...


----------



## Surfjunk (22. April 2012)

Wolltest du nicht Bergkirchen machen?
Ich hoffe mal alles Heil geblieben?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. April 2012)

Schade eigentlich, da wären wir gerne dabeigewesen, man kann ja beim Quatschen fahren


----------



## matzinski (23. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ...
> Auf'm Grenzweg gleich nochmal abgelegt. Klappt irgendwie nicht ganz so mit der Konzentration, wenn's hagelt
> ...


Das Liegen ist dort ja zum Glück erlaubt  

Das Geläuf war dort aber auch wieder ziemlich seifig. Kurz vor dem längeren Steilstück, wo mitten auf dem Weg das schlanke Bäumchen steht, musste ich auch außerplanmäßig absteigen. Alles nur, weil ich mal kurz bremsen wollte


----------



## exto (23. April 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich, da wären wir gerne dabeigewesen, man kann ja beim Quatschen fahren



War ne kurzfristige Entscheidung. Eigentlich wollte ich tatsächlich im Wiehen fahren.

Is, glaube ich, alles heile geblieben, Orkan. Bisschen steifen Nacken, sonst geht's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (23. April 2012)

> meine knitterfreie Mütze keine Risse abbekommen hat. Alter Schwede, das hat mal echt gerummst



Auch wenn keine Risse zu sehen sind, ich würde vorsichtshalber tauschen. Das Material hat trotzdem Energie aufgenommen und ist an der Stelle jetzt geschwächt.
Gut, dass Dir nix weiter passiert ist!


----------



## tweetygogo (23. April 2012)

Morgen


----------



## jammerlappen (23. April 2012)

...


----------



## mxsilver (23. April 2012)

Moin,

wir, ein paar Jungs von den Sachsenwaldpionieren, wollten gerne am Sonntag, den 29.04.12 in den Deister kommen.

Hat einer von Euch lust, uns Euer Revier mal zu zeigen? Wäre super

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ca.17:40 beim Tempo der Vorwoche
> Ja wir wollen


 
 rauskram 
Ich starte auch bei Nieselregen.


----------



## Quen (23. April 2012)

Dto.

Nach dem morgigen (Arbeits-)Tag fahr ich wohl auch bei Weltuntergangswetter 




Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. April 2012)

mxsilver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir, ein paar Jungs von den Sachsenwaldpionieren, wollten gerne am Sonntag, den 29.04.12 in den Deister kommen.
> 
> ...



Was wollt ihr denn gern fahren? Trails?technisch mit Sprüngen oder ohne, oder lieber flowig? CC oder lieber DH?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ohneworte (23. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> rauskram
> Ich starte auch bei Nieselregen.



17:40 Uhr Sportplatz Bredenbeck CC-Tour leicht?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (23. April 2012)

Will zufÃ¤llig gerade jemand aus der Gegend ein FR/DH/Enduro Bike verkaufen? Mein Cousin sucht eins um 1000â¬


----------



## Spacetime (23. April 2012)

Hi Homer, trails, gerne technisch und Sprünge so normal ( keiner von uns springt ein 6 meter gap oder ähnliches ). Gerne auch flowig, eher DH als cc. Ich hoffe das grenzt es ein wenig ein. Eher Abfahrt. Wir fahren in den Habes Touren von 30km und ca. 800hm auf Allmountain/Enduro Bikes.

Gruß Spacetime


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (23. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Ich starte auch bei Nieselregen.


schön das die Antowrt vor meiner Frage kommt  also bei jedem Wetter 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ssiemund (23. April 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> ... eher DH als cc. ...


Aufstiegshilfen gibt's im Deister nicht, also wenn ihr runter wollt müßt ihr auch hoch 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## wolfk (23. April 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Aufstiegshilfen gibt's im Deister nicht, also wenn ihr runter wollt müßt ihr auch hoch



Es sei denn, einer hat ein E-Bike.


----------



## exto (23. April 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Wir fahren in den Habes Touren von 30km und ca. 800hm auf Allmountain/Enduro Bikes.
> 
> Gruß Spacetime



Das is aber 'n bisschen knapp für so 'ne lange Anfahrt...


----------



## Surfjunk (23. April 2012)

(Angebermodus ON)
Ist ja bei uns Sonntags Kaffeefahrt im Deister. 
(Angebermodus OFF)


----------



## Spacetime (23. April 2012)

Wir sind eine gemischte Truppe und würden danach sicherlich 1-2 trails nochmal anfahren. Ausklinken aus der Gruppe ist auch kein Problem, zurück ist sicherlich nicht allzu schwer.


----------



## exto (23. April 2012)

Hehe 

Kaffee gab's Sonntag auch. Und leckersten Apfelkuchen am Annaturm (gleich 2!)  Allerdings dann 60km/1600hm. 

Wird echt mal Zeit für die Vuelta Verticale. Da kommen dann noch Sat, Steingarten, Ladies und Ü30 dazu. Die beiden ersten waren mir Sonntag bei dem Wetter alleine zu gefährlich, die beiden letzten sind ja noch gesperrt. Würde ich wirklich gern noch vor dem ersten Juni WE mal in Angriff nehmen. Das dürften dann so um die 80/2200 sein.

Wer hat Lust?


----------



## crossboss (23. April 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> (Angebermodus ON)
> Ist ja bei uns Sonntags Kaffeefahrt im Deister.
> (Angebermodus OFF)



Ich hatte mich auch schon darüber gewundert


----------



## chris2305 (23. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> Kaffee gab's Sonntag auch. Und leckersten Apfelkuchen am Annaturm (gleich 2!)  Allerdings dann 60km/1600hm.
> 
> ...



ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (23. April 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> ich



Sehr schön 

Ich hab mal nachgesehen: Ich hab eigentlich nur noch das WE 19./20.05. Zeit, wobei der 19. wohl eher ungünstig wäre... 

Also: 20.05. ? 

Edit sagt: Maximal 5 Leute, oder mehrere Gruppen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. April 2012)

Apfelkuchen? Da wär ich dabei! 

Deine große Hafenrundfahrt muss ich mir nicht antun Exto!


----------



## chris2305 (23. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Ich hab mal nachgesehen: Ich hab eigentlich nur noch das WE 19./20.05. Zeit, wobei der 19. wohl eher ungünstig wäre...
> 
> Also: 20.05. ?



Ginge, habe die Wochen vorher Urlaub und komme am 13.05. wieder. Also könnte ich ab dem 14.05. aber 20.05 notiere ich mir erstmal.
Danach falle ich bestimmt vom Rad.,


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. April 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Hi Homer, trails, gerne technisch und Sprünge so normal ( keiner von uns springt ein 6 meter gap oder ähnliches ). Gerne auch flowig, eher DH als cc. Ich hoffe das grenzt es ein wenig ein. Eher Abfahrt. Wir fahren in den Habes Touren von 30km und ca. 800hm auf Allmountain/Enduro Bikes.
> 
> Gruß Spacetime



Das passt. Dann solltet ihr um 12:00 am Wanderparkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen sein. Da immer freeridendes Volk am Start. Vielleicht bin ich auch da. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Spacetime (23. April 2012)

Danke Homer


----------



## Kacy (23. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wird echt mal Zeit für die Vuelta Verticale. Da kommen dann noch Sat, Steingarten, Ladies und Ü30 dazu. Die beiden ersten waren mir Sonntag bei dem Wetter alleine zu gefährlich, die beiden letzten sind ja noch gesperrt. Würde ich wirklich gern noch vor dem ersten Juni WE mal in Angriff nehmen. Das dürften dann so um die 80/2200 sein.
> 
> Wer hat Lust?



Hallo, wenn es kein Zeitlimit von 2 Stunden gibt, hätte ich wohl auch Lust 
Ist Rumpelstilzchen auch dabei? Schöner Trail, und mit dem einen Kiesel auf dem Weg habe ich seit gestern noch ne Rechnung offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (23. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Ich hab mal nachgesehen: Ich hab eigentlich nur noch das WE 19./20.05. Zeit, wobei der 19. wohl eher ungünstig wäre...
> 
> ...



Was ein Glück, ich habe ne echt gut Ausrede damit ich nicht mit muss. 
Bin mit Björn in Bozen zum Shredden 

Bei der nächsten VV bin ich bestimmt dabei 
Einmal wieder richtig das Bike hassen....


----------



## matzinski (23. April 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> ich





exto schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> Kaffee gab's Sonntag auch. Und leckersten Apfelkuchen am Annaturm (gleich 2!)  Allerdings dann 60km/1600hm.
> 
> ...



ich auch, aber nicht am WE 19.5 / 20.5. 

1. und 2. Juni WE ginge bei mir.


----------



## Surfjunk (23. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich auch, aber nicht am WE 19.5 / 20.5.
> 
> 1. und 2. Juni WE ginge bei mir.



Da könnte ich auch


----------



## jammerlappen (23. April 2012)

Am Wochenende um den 20. Mai kann ich nich. 

@surfjunk: Bozen direkt oder die Meraner Gegend? Ich bräuchte noch jemand, der in Bozen checkt, ob Kohlern wirklich so billig und geil zu fahren ist


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. April 2012)

Ich hab am 20.5. frei und ab 4.6. Urlaub.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. April 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte noch jemand, der in Bozen checkt, ob Kohlern wirklich so billig und geil zu fahren ist



Kann man gut mal machen, aber ein Tag reicht dann auch. Relativ günstig wars glaub ich auch.


----------



## exto (24. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich auch, aber nicht am WE 19.5 / 20.5.
> 
> 1. und 2. Juni WE ginge bei mir.



letztes im Mai: Cotic Treffen mit Hausmesse in Buchholz
1. im Juni: 24 Std Alfsee
1. im Juni: Rom
3. + 4. im Juni: Grenzsteintrophy

Danach geht's auch lustig so oder ähnlich weiter. Is schon irgendwie ätzend, diese ganze Freizeitgeschichte...


----------



## matzinski (24. April 2012)

Tja, dann kommen wir wohl nicht zusammen mit der Vuelta Verticale. Ich würd' die Tour aber vieleicht trotzdem am 1. oder 2. Juni WE fahren wollen. Es müßte nur noch jemand mitkommen, der weiß wo "Rumpelstielzchen" zu finden ist, wenn du als Guido ausfällst. Diesen Trail hab' ich noch nicht befahren


----------



## Koch_MC (24. April 2012)

also ich kenne zwar die meisten trials, aber mit den namen habe ich es nicht so. wenn ich allerdings rumpelstielzchen höre und das von "rumpeln" ableite, kann damit nur der trial gemeint sein, der im Ostdeister ist nähe Alte Taufe und aus der Steinwüste besteht


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. April 2012)

geht das noch genauer ?
evtl. mit  sat- daten ?

aber vorsicht , nicht wieder die himmelrichtungen verwechseln. 
die alte taufe im ostdeister ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. April 2012)

Ich hab für die Westdeister-Trails komplett GPS-Daten. Kann ich hier ja mal reinstellen, oder?

Moment, ich brauche n halbes Stündchen...


----------



## Koch_MC (24. April 2012)

hm ja gps daten habe ich noch liegen... liefer ich gleich noch nach. 

Gute Idee eigentlich!


----------



## chris2305 (24. April 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> hm ja gps daten habe ich noch liegen... liefer ich gleich noch nach.
> 
> Gute Idee eigentlich!



Untersteh dich
ich hoffe du meintest das nur als Spaß


----------



## Koch_MC (24. April 2012)

so habe die Daten mal hochgeladen. 
Evtl. kann Exto ja mal drübersehen und was fehlt dann ergänzen...

LINK: 
GPS Daten aller Trials im Deister


----------



## exto (24. April 2012)

Nee, is soweit alles vollständig, wenn ich das richtig sehe...


----------



## Quen (24. April 2012)

Wo wir gerade bei GPS sind - mal ohne Witz jetzt...  kann jemand mit Praxiserfahrung ein GPS-Gerät empfehlen?

Ich hätte ja schon Bock auf so ein Teil, in erster Linie natürlich zum radfahren.

Danke + Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## wichtigisimwald (24. April 2012)

Smartphone vorhanden?

Ich habe das iphone voll mit guten gps-Apps!


----------



## exto (24. April 2012)

Und die funktionieren auch im Wald? Mit Bäumen? Und Blättern dran?


----------



## Koch_MC (24. April 2012)

ich benutze dafür immer mein iphone. kann man aber auch mit einem android handy machen. Kann dafür GPSIES sehr empfehlen. Akku hält allerdings nur so 4-5h.

http://www.gpsies.com/home.do

Alternativ ein richtiges GPS Gerät. Hatte ein Kumpel mit im letten Urlaub und schwärmte davon in den höchsten Tönen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000UH1YZ8/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller="]Garmin GPS eTrex Vista HCx: Garmin: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (24. April 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Smartphone vorhanden?
> 
> Ich habe das iphone voll mit guten gps-Apps!


Japp, iPhone.

Wenn das funzt, wäre es zumindest ne kostengünstige Alternative. Die Apps dürften ja nicht die Welt kosten?!


----------



## Koch_MC (24. April 2012)

http://www.gpsies.com/page.do?page=iPhone


----------



## exto (24. April 2012)

Da kam schon das entscheidende Stichwort: Stromversorgung!

Die meisten Smartphones verhalten sich im GPS-Betrieb wie ein Porsche Chayenne Turbo auf der nächtlichen A2: Kaum losgefahren - leer 

Ich hab [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Garmin-010-00868-01-GPSmap-62s/dp/B003IHV6YG/ref=sr_1_15?s=ce-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1335270297&sr=1-15"]das hier[/ame], weil ich da auch bei mehrtägigen Aktionen keine Stromprobleme bekomme.

Alternativ gibt's sowas. Das ist eher fahrradspezifisch, aber mit eingebautem Akku, also wieder steckdosenpflichtig, wenn auch nicht so "durstig" wie ein Smartphone.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. April 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> ich benutze dafür immer mein iphone. kann man aber auch mit einem android handy machen. Kann dafür GPSIES sehr empfehlen. Akku hält allerdings nur so 4-5h.
> 
> http://www.gpsies.com/home.do
> 
> ...


 
oder www.bikeroutetoaster.com
oder einfach das Logfile mit Google-Earth öffnen



Quen schrieb:


> Japp, iPhone.
> 
> Wenn das funzt, wäre es zumindest ne kostengünstige Alternative. Die Apps dürften ja nicht die Welt kosten?!


 
Willst du nur loggen, oder während der Fahrt drauf gucken?

Bis später
Roudy


----------



## Quen (24. April 2012)

Danke schon mal.

Ich muss mich da erst mal reinfuchsen.  Aktuell hab ich keinen Plan was man überhaupt so an Funktionen auch wirklich braucht. Die Preisspanne ist bei den Geräten ja auch nicht ohne.

Grds. würden mir vorerst die genannten 4-5 Std. vom iPhone genügen - ich will es halt erst mal auf kleineren Touren im Deister und Umgebung probieren. Vllt macht mir das ja auch gar keinen Spaß mit so einem Gerät...?! Sollte mir das widerum gefallen, wäre ich u.U. auch bereit etwas tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen.

Braucht man denn ne sehr detaillierte Darstellung oder reicht da grds. auch die Anzeige-Sparversion, um sich orientieren zu können?

Edith zu Roudy: ich will das Gerät in erster Linie nutzen, um Touren (nach) zu fahren. Also Daten ausm Netz ziehen und die Touren mit Hilfe des Geräts nachfahren.


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei GPS sind - mal ohne Witz jetzt...  kann jemand mit Praxiserfahrung ein GPS-Gerät empfehlen?
> 
> Ich hätte ja schon Bock auf so ein Teil, in erster Linie natürlich zum radfahren.
> 
> ...



Ich habe nachher meines dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (24. April 2012)

Super, dann brauche ich mal nen Crash Kurs und ein paar Infos aus erster Hand.

Das Wetter scheint sich ja auch ein bissl zu fangen! 

Bis später, Jungs!


----------



## njoerd (24. April 2012)

http://www.runtastic.com/de
http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/id366626332?mt=8&affId=1952465&ign-mpt=uo%3D4

gibts immer mal wieder kostenlos

App auf's Phone
starten
ab in Rucksack damit
beenden
schöne Auswertung


----------



## Kacy (24. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei GPS sind - mal ohne Witz jetzt...  kann jemand mit Praxiserfahrung ein GPS-Gerät empfehlen?
> 
> Ich hätte ja schon Bock auf so ein Teil, in erster Linie natürlich zum radfahren.
> 
> ...



Zum aufzeichnen sind Smartphones im Rucksack mit der entsprechenden (kostenlosen) App völlig ausreichend.

Um geladene Tracks abzufahren würde ich eher ein entsprechendes GPS Gerät benutzen. Anschaffungskosten sind aber entsprechend hoch (Gerät + Karten + Software).

Wir haben uns vor ein paar Jahren mit ein paar Leuten ein "Garmin Oregon" angeschafft. Das taugt ganz gut. Kannst Du Dir gern mal anschauen. Bad Münder - Springe ist ja auch kein Weg...

.


----------



## wolfk (24. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Da kam schon das entscheidende Stichwort: Stromversorgung!
> 
> Die meisten Smartphones verhalten sich im GPS-Betrieb wie ein Porsche Chayenne Turbo auf der nächtlichen A2: Kaum losgefahren - leer
> 
> Das ist eher fahrradspezifisch, aber mit eingebautem Akku, also wieder steckdosenpflichtig, wenn auch nicht so "durstig" wie ein Smartphone.



Kann ich voll unterschreiben. Obwohl ich ein iPhone habe - sinnvoll outdoor einzusetzen ist das nicht.

Das das Garmin GPSMAP 62s GPS wäre auch mein Kauftipp, ich überlege gerade mein Oregon 400t in Rente zu schicken.

Ebenso würde ich heute keine Touchscreen-Gerät von Garmin mehr nehmen - die Ablesbarkeit auch bei Sonneneinstrahlung ist auch bei den neueren Geräten nicht optimal.


----------



## wolfk (24. April 2012)

Kacy schrieb:


> Um geladene Tracks abzufahren würde ich eher ein entsprechendes GPS Gerät benutzen. Anschaffungskosten sind aber entsprechend hoch (Gerät + Karten + Software).
> .



Eigentlich ist heute nur noch der Gerätepreis relvant.
Software (Basecamp) für die PC-Bearbeitung ist kostenlos bei Garmin.
Die (teueren) Karten braucht man nicht unbedingt, die freien OSM-Karten sind inzwischen sehr gut - teils sogar besser.

Wer sie noch nicht kennt hier zwei  Links zu zwei "fertigen" Karten
Deutschland + die Alpen:
http://www.mtbnavi.de/Garmin%20GPS.html


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Super, dann brauche ich mal nen Crash Kurs und ein paar Infos aus erster Hand.
> 
> Das Wetter scheint sich ja auch ein bissl zu fangen!
> 
> Bis später, Jungs!


 
Der Feuerwehrmann ist auch dabei


----------



## chris2305 (24. April 2012)

Kacy schrieb:


> Zum aufzeichnen sind Smartphones im Rucksack mit der entsprechenden (kostenlosen) App völlig ausreichend.
> 
> Um geladene Tracks abzufahren würde ich eher ein entsprechendes GPS Gerät benutzen. Anschaffungskosten sind aber entsprechend hoch (Gerät + Karten + Software).
> 
> ...


Oder ich bringe es mal mit...


----------



## taifun (24. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade bei GPS sind - mal ohne Witz jetzt...  kann jemand mit Praxiserfahrung ein GPS-Gerät empfehlen?
> 
> Ich hätte ja schon Bock auf so ein Teil, in erster Linie natürlich zum radfahren.
> 
> ...



Nimm ein Garmin,für Outdoor immer noch das beste.Könnte Dir probeweise meines mal leihen.


Quen schrieb:


> Edith zu Roudy: ich will das Gerät in erster Linie nutzen, um Touren (nach) zu fahren. Also Daten ausm Netz ziehen und die Touren mit Hilfe des Geräts nachfahren.



Aber nicht für den Deister,den kennste doch so


----------



## wichtigisimwald (24. April 2012)

@Quen: Ich nutze folgende Apps:

Zum Route abfahren: gps-tracks (auf gps-tracks.com vorab Route im Internet erstellen, abspeichern und aufs iphone laden)

Neuerdings mein Liebling: Motion-x gps (aufzeichnen, nachfahren, importieren) sehr vielseitige und brauchbare App (ist seine 79C wert)

Für die Befestigung vom Ifön hab ich mir die Klickfix-Vorrichtung mit Schutzhülle gekauft (39,00) und bereits auf einigen Trails erfolgreich getestet. Das Ding scheint zu halten und hat bereits kleinere Sprünge überlebt!


----------



## sundancer (24. April 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> so habe die Daten mal hochgeladen.
> Evtl. kann Exto ja mal drübersehen und was fehlt dann ergänzen...
> 
> LINK:
> GPS Daten aller Trials im Deister



Schade das der Link nicht funktioniert. hat denn wer die Traildaten als GPS-Tracks? Gerne auch per PM. Ich erstelle mir gerade selber die Punkte für die Trails mit GPS. Mir fehlen aber noch einige. 
Mit ist schon klar, daß die nicht öffentlich gepostet werden sollen. Aber vielleicht hat ja wer die Daten.

Würde mich freune.
THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Nee, is soweit alles vollständig, wenn ich das richtig sehe...



Lasst den Quatsch. Sonst kriegt Hoermchen zum Knie auch noch Blutdruck.  


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## fabiansen (24. April 2012)

Wie konnte man früher nur ohne Tacho, Pulsmesser und GPS Spass am Fahrradfahren haben? Mal schauen wer in zwanzig Jahren noch ne Karte lesen kann.....oder vielleicht haben wir dann alle schon so ein tolles Smartphone implantiert, dann kann man sich ja endlich auch die Riding-Skills als Apps runterladen
Man, man, man spendet das Geld doch lieber fürn Verein als solche sinnlosen Gadgets anzuschaffen!


----------



## exto (24. April 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Lasst den Quatsch. Sonst kriegt Hoermchen zum Knie auch noch Blutdruck.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



 Der Spass war doch extra für den Hoerminator. Wenn der doch Knie hat und nicht biken kann, muss er doch wenigstens Herz-/Kreislauf-Training durch Schnappatmung kriegen 

@Fabiansen: Ob etwas sinnvoll ist, oder nicht, weiß man doch immer erst, wenn klar ist, was der Andere damit anstellt, oder? Für's "in Deischder rumgurken" braucht man wirklich kein GPS. Da haste recht. Übrigens: Wer keine Karte lesen kann ist mit so nem GPS-Gerät absolut aufgeschmissen. Is ja nicht wie'n Auto Navi.

"Biegen sie bitte in 20 m links in die Schiebedach-Straße ein..."


----------



## wichtigisimwald (24. April 2012)

Ums brauchen gehts doch nicht!

Aber wenn ich eh ein Smartphone habe, kann ich mir da auch ein paar gps-apps drauf flanken, schwerer wurd das Teil dadurch nicht.

Man braucht auch nicht 3-7 Bikes, trotzdem kommt das vor!

Wir brauchen auch kein Forum, aber wenn wir uns zum Quatschen im Deister treffen, kommt keiner!


----------



## Quen (24. April 2012)

Schöne Runde heute - hat Spaß gemacht, Jungs! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (24. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> ...  kann jemand mit Praxiserfahrung ein GPS-Gerät empfehlen?...


Hallo Sebastian
schade das ich das jetzt erst lese, sonst hätte ich dir vorhin mal mein GPS erklärt. Die anderen bisher genannten waren mir alle zu klobig, deshalb habe ich mich für  diesen hier  entschieden und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen. 
Ach ja, noch ein Dankeschön an die "Dienstagabend Gruppe", war wieder eine tolle Tour.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (24. April 2012)

Hallo Ihr zwei,

kann mich dem ganzen bezüglich der vorhin stattgefundenen Tour nur anschließen!

Grüße
Jens

P.S. Und sogar der Alex hat es mal zum Treffpunkt geschafft!


----------



## LocoFanatic (24. April 2012)

@ GPS: beste Erfahrungen mit Garmin Dakota. Und unbedingt OpenMTBMaps. Sind umfangreicher, genauer und günstiger als die kommerziellen Karten.

Bin am langen WE im Deister und will fahren fahren fahren 
Ein Tag Ostdeister von Springe / Taternpfahl aus, ein Tag Westdeister vom Nienstedter Pass aus. Für den 3. Tag überlege ich mir noch was


----------



## firefighter76 (24. April 2012)

Wer hatte den auf der Feierabendrunde nen HF-Gurt um? Mein Tacho hat da was mit aufgezeichnet, was mir meinen Schnitt total versaut (so hohe werte erreiche ich nie)  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rc-car-keks (24. April 2012)

Wenn wir schon beim Thema GPS sind, was könnt ihr für Programme zum auswerten empfehlen?

Der Garmin Training Center erkennt mein Oregon bei jedem gefühlten 100. mal anschließen und für die Proversion von Sport Tracks war ich bis jetzt zu geizig.

Also wie macht ihr es?


----------



## ohneworte (25. April 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Wer hatte den auf der Feierabendrunde nen HF-Gurt um? Mein Tacho hat da was mit aufgezeichnet, was mir meinen Schnitt total versaut (so hohe werte erreiche ich nie)  .



Ich z.B einen von Sigma und der Stephan hatte glaube ich auch einen um.


----------



## ssiemund (25. April 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich z.B einen von Sigma und der Stephan hatte glaube ich auch einen um.


... stimmt, Garmin sollte aber codiert sein  hohe Werte könnten jedoch in der Tat von mir stammen  allerdings war ich immer deutlich hinter dir Florian 
Stephan


----------



## Quen (25. April 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Wer hatte den auf der Feierabendrunde nen HF-Gurt um? Mein Tacho hat da was mit aufgezeichnet, was mir meinen Schnitt total versaut (so hohe werte erreiche ich nie)  .


Negativ! 



ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian
> schade das ich das jetzt erst lese, sonst hätte ich dir vorhin mal mein GPS erklärt. Die anderen bisher genannten waren mir alle zu klobig, deshalb habe ich mich für  diesen hier  entschieden und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen.


Hi Stephan,

das können wir gerne bei einer der nächsten Runden nachholen - würde mich sehr interessieren!

---

Ob ich nächsten DI kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Wir haben Besuch und ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich abends wieder verfügbar bin. Ansonsten wieder die Woche drauf. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (25. April 2012)

rc-car-keks schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon beim Thema GPS sind, was könnt ihr für Programme zum auswerten empfehlen?
> 
> Der Garmin Training Center erkennt mein Oregon bei jedem gefühlten 100. mal anschließen und für die Proversion von Sport Tracks war ich bis jetzt zu geizig.
> 
> Also wie macht ihr es?


Ich nutze sowohl, GTC, Garmin Connect und SportTracks. GTC gefällt mir gar nicht, hab aber weder mit dem Forerunner310 noch mit dem Edge800 ein Verbindungsproblem. Bei GarminConnect finde ich die Darstellung recht schön, allerdings lässt es keine Zuordnung zu unterschiedlichen Sportgeräten zu wie SportTracks (oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden). SportTracks finde ich unübersichtlich und umständlich, hat aber besagten Vorteil.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Quen (25. April 2012)

Sorry für OT!

Stephan, magst du mal ein Bild von deinem 90er Epic Carbon hochladen? Von dem Schmuckstück würde ich mal gerne ein Bild sehen. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (25. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Sorry für OT!
> 
> Stephan, magst du mal ein Bild von deinem 90er Epic Carbon hochladen? Von dem Schmuckstück würde ich mal gerne ein Bild sehen.
> 
> ...


..is' aber ein Rennrad  und muss erst geputz werden. Mach ich aber am WE.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. April 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Wer hatte den auf der Feierabendrunde nen HF-Gurt um? Mein Tacho hat da was mit aufgezeichnet, was mir meinen Schnitt total versaut (so hohe werte erreiche ich nie)  .


 
Ich hatte meine Störsender in der Tasche.


----------



## Power-Valve (25. April 2012)

legt euch bloss nicht mit Hardtailfahrern an... 

http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/mountain-biker-fight-in-new-zealand,13041/OCsponger587,3858

Musste irgend wie an Stefan, matze, exto und co. denken. 


Gruss Uwe

Ach und falls nun einer fragt wo dieser endgeile Trail ist:
http://www.ccc.govt.nz/cityleisure/gettingaround/cycling/findaride/mountainbiking/marleyshill.aspx

Und was ist passiert:
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/crime/6791224/Trail-rage-mountain-biker-pleads-guilty


----------



## Fh4n (25. April 2012)

Vielleicht besteht Interesse & Bedarf:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=502583


----------



## Wildsau30 (25. April 2012)

Hallo zum Thema Gps ich benutze ein Falk Ibex 30.Bis auf Akkulaufzeit von etwa 5std ganz gut


----------



## Hitzi (25. April 2012)

Zum GPS.
Gerät Defy+
Android und Oruxmaps und SportTrack


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. April 2012)

Will heute Abend jemand ne Feierabendrunde ohne GPS fahren?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. April 2012)

Ich wär wohl morgen nachmittags frei...


----------



## Dr. Ritzel (25. April 2012)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Vielleicht besteht Interesse & Bedarf:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=502583


 
 ... fremdgegangen ? 
Gratuliere zur Seite 86


----------



## stefan64 (25. April 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Zum GPS.
> Gerät Defy+
> Android und Oruxmaps und SportTrack



Du benutzt wieder GPS Geräte

Ich dachte, die Erlebnisse in Südfrankreich hätten dich geheilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (25. April 2012)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> legt euch bloss nicht mit Hardtailfahrern an...
> 
> http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/member/mountain-biker-fight-in-new-zealand,13041/OCsponger587,3858
> 
> ...



Ich hab in der Tat so ein ähnliches Rock Shox Trikot.
Aber auf dem flowigen Trail hätte mich der Kameramann doch garnicht vor die Linse gekriegt


----------



## exto (25. April 2012)

Das Video bringt mich auf den Gedanken, dass ich wohl dringend mal wieder an meiner Geduld arbeiten müsste.

Spätestens nach dem zweiten, freundlichen "I'd like to overtake you", hätte die Geschichte, wenn ich der hintere Biker gewesen wäre, eine andere Wendung genommen, fürchte ich...

Sollte ich je einem von euch so dickfellig im Weg rumfahren dürft ihr mir gern die Fresse polieren 

EDIT sagt: Diese Seite hier könnte die Zukunft der Deistertrails zeigen


----------



## Hitzi (25. April 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Du benutzt wieder GPS Geräte
> 
> Ich dachte, die Erlebnisse in Südfrankreich hätten dich geheilt



Die werden mittlerweile gleich im Handy verbaut...... Aber so eins hast du noch nicht, oder? ;-)


----------



## AquaShock (25. April 2012)

Hey,
Ich wollte mich mal erkundigen wie es mit den Schildern läuft? 
Die sollten doch eigentlich schon längst weg sein. 
Man hört davon nämlich nichts mehr. Und es wäre interessant zu wissen, 
ob man dieses Wochenende wieder fahren kann.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## zoomie (25. April 2012)

Versicherung und Pachvertrag  sind unterschrieben, aber die Schilder bleiben stehen, weil der Mensch  vom Forst nochmal ne Begehung mit dem Umweltamt machen will. Und der  Mensch vom Forst ist leider zur Zeit in Urlaub.  
Bißchen zusammenreißen und Geduld aufbringen - zum Glück ist der Deister ja groß genug.


----------



## exto (25. April 2012)

Ich finde allerdings, dass man sich über diesen Umstand ruhig auch öffentlich ein bisschen verärgert zeigen darf!

Dass die Schilder einzig und allein noch deshalb stehen, weil der zuständige Herr Amtsrat (oder was auch immer sein Titel ist), n büsschn Urlaub macht, ohne vorher seine Angelegenheiten zu regeln, zeigt leider wie ernst es die leute, die wir als Steuerzahler unterhalten, mit ihrer Arbeit meinen, bzw. wie ernst sie unser Anliegen nehmen...


----------



## mh320i (25. April 2012)

Ja, leider zu wahr.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. April 2012)

...wasn jetzt mit Donnerstag nachmittags?


----------



## matzinski (26. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Das Video bringt mich auf den Gedanken, dass ich wohl dringend mal wieder an meiner Geduld arbeiten müsste.
> 
> Spätestens nach dem zweiten, freundlichen "I'd like to overtake you", hätte die Geschichte, wenn ich der hintere Biker gewesen wäre, eine andere Wendung genommen, fürchte ich...
> 
> ...


Unabhängig davon, dass das Faustrecht bestimmt nicht die beste Lösung ist : Wer hat denn nun eigentlich Vorfahrt? Muss der von hinten kommende Schnellere warten, oder muss der Langsamere den Schnelleren vorbeilassen. Im Surfsport gilt, wer der erste in der Welle ist, sollte sie auch ungestört abreiten dürfen. Wie ist die Ettikette auf den Trails? 

Ich weiß es wirklich nicht - werde selten überholt 

EDIT: Ich kann mich dunkel errinnern, dass früher immer galt: bergab ist überholen verboten (weil zu gefährlich !?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, dass das Faustrecht bestimmt nicht die beste Lösung ist : Wer hat denn nun eigentlich Vorfahrt? Muss der von hinten kommende Schnellere warten, oder muss der Langsamere den Schnelleren vorbeilassen. Im Surfsport gilt, wer der erste in der Welle ist, sollte sie auch ungestört abreiten dürfen. Wie ist die Ettikette auf den Trails?
> 
> Ich weiß es wirklich nicht - werde selten überholt
> 
> EDIT: Ich kann mich dunkel errinnern, dass früher immer galt: bergab ist überholen verboten (weil zu gefährlich !?)



Der schnellere muss auf den langsameren Rücksicht nehmen eben weil es sonst zu gefährlich ist.


----------



## Quen (26. April 2012)

Oha. An sich ist es (sollte es) ja selbstredend sein, dass man jemanden vorbei lässt, wenn erkennbar ist, dass dieser deutlich schneller ist.

Andererseits muss man sich privat wegen sowas nicht auch noch Stress machen... Aber jeder wie er mag. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## exto (26. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich kann mich dunkel errinnern, dass früher immer galt: bergab ist überholen verboten (weil zu gefährlich !?)



Eben deshalb sollte es zum guten Ton gehören, jemanden der - wie in dem Video - auch noch mehrmals höflich fragt, kurz vorbei zu lassen. Faustrecht finde ich natürlich auch doof, aber wenn ich mit mehrmaliger Ankündigung überhole, was da alles passieren kann...


----------



## matzinski (26. April 2012)

Was nett ist bzw. zum guten Ton gehört, ist ja unstrittig - überholen lassen, klar. Es soll aber auch so Verbissene geben, die nicht gern überholt werden  Die Frage ist also: Müssen die aus dem Weg gehen, oder sollten sie nur, weil's eben nett ist. Gibt es da eine alles entscheidende Regel?


----------



## jammerlappen (26. April 2012)

Und ich so: Hä?

Was zur Hölle diskutierste hier? Ich fürchte es gibt noch nicht mal ein Rechtsgutachten, geschweige denn "eine alles entscheidende Regel".

Und wo wir bei einer alles entscheidenden Frage sind: Heute Nachmittag hat keiner Zeit?


----------



## matzinski (26. April 2012)

Heute nachmittag wird's regnen, viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (26. April 2012)

Danke Danke! Das erklärt natürlich, warum sich keiner vorwagt...

Der  fürs abspritzen hinterher ist aber im Budget schon fest eingeplant!


----------



## herkulars (26. April 2012)

Puff oder Autowaschanlage?


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. April 2012)

...und ich dachte Mountainbiker hätten Niveau @herkulars 

Handarbeit mit dem Kärcher, was sonst.


----------



## Power-Valve (26. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte Mountainbiker hätten Niveau @herkulars
> 
> Handarbeit mit dem Kärcher, was sonst.




Aua!


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. April 2012)

@Power-Valve: Aua ??

Was soll das heißen. Ja ich weiß, mit dem Kärcher soll man vorsichtig sein.


----------



## schappi (26. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ...und ich dachte Mountainbiker hätten Niveau @herkulars
> 
> Handarbeit mit dem Kärcher, was sonst.


Wer Bikes mit dem Kärcher bearbeitet, zündet auch Häuser an und isst Eichhörnchen mit Senf

Ein Bike darf nicht mit dem Kärcher bearbeitet werden, wenn mann denn etwas davon haben will. 
Ein gesunde Dreckschicht ist artgerechte Haltung und schadet dem Bike überhaupt nicht.


----------



## schappi (26. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich finde allerdings, dass man sich über diesen Umstand ruhig auch öffentlich ein bisschen verärgert zeigen darf!
> 
> Dass die Schilder einzig und allein noch deshalb stehen, weil der zuständige Herr Amtsrat (oder was auch immer sein Titel ist), n büsschn Urlaub macht, ohne vorher seine Angelegenheiten zu regeln, zeigt leider wie ernst es die leute, die wir als Steuerzahler unterhalten, mit ihrer Arbeit meinen, bzw. wie ernst sie unser Anliegen nehmen...


ich war mal wieder 7 Tage im "wilden Osten".
Zu dem Thema hatte ich mit den Herren von der Landesforst einen e-mail Austausch in dem ich meine Verägerung darüber zum Ausdruck gebracht habe, insbesondere vor dem Hintergrund, das Herr Nüsser auf dem Römertrail ein Sperrschild aufstellen will, da er ihn für einen neuen Trail hält..
Ich habe ausdrücklich drauf hingewiesen, das ich den Römertrail schon vor 5 Jahren befahren habe, das er keine künstlichen Hindernisse enthält und einfach dem Gelände folgt. Daher halten Taxi und ich ihn für einen TÖW.

Ich habe aber zugesagt, das wir die Sperrung hier öffentlich zu kommunizieren. Ich möchte euch bitten, keine Schilder zu entfernen. Wir werden diesen Trail noch einmal mit der NLF diskutieren, da er auch der Sicherheit der Wanderer zum Nordmannsturm dient und eine Sperrung die Tourenfahrer treffen würde

Zur Freigabe der 2 FR Trails.
Die NLF will erst eine Begehung mit der Region insbes., dem Naturschutz abwarten. Der Termin ist von der Region mit KW 19 oder 20 (anfang Mai)vorgeschlagen worden. Von uns aus ist das OK, nur von den NLF gibt es noch keine offizielle Rückmeldung, wir versuchen das aber so schnell wie möglich zu machen.
.


----------



## matzinski (26. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer Bikes mit dem Kärcher bearbeitet, zündet auch Häuser an und isst Eichhörnchen mit Senf
> 
> Ein Bike darf nicht mit dem Kärcher bearbeitet werden, wenn mann denn etwas davon haben will.
> Ein gesunde Dreckschicht ist artgerechte Haltung und schadet dem Bike überhaupt nicht.



yes


----------



## stefan1981 (26. April 2012)

Die Reifen greifen bestimmt noch gut


----------



## bastis (26. April 2012)

Die schiebt dir gleich jemand mal wohin steffi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan1981 (26. April 2012)

hast du erfahrung mit?


----------



## bastis (26. April 2012)

Das solltest du wissen


----------



## stefan1981 (26. April 2012)

hehehe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Wer Bikes mit dem Kärcher bearbeitet, zündet auch Häuser an und isst Eichhörnchen mit Senf


 
Das gilt nur für Versender-Fullies...oder 
Wenn mann nicht mit vollem Druck auf die Lager hält, sondern nur mit druckreduziertem Strahl der Autowaschgaragenlanze, schadet das nicht.

Mein HT wird seit 2003 konsequent so gepflegt und rollt noch immer.
Allerdings auch nur, wenn die gepflegte und geliebt Deister-Trail Patina so dick ist, dass die Funktion der Schaltung leidet.

Rechnet mal den Zeitgewinn zwischen 5min Kärcher zu 1h Zahnbürste + Co.


----------



## schappi (26. April 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Das gilt nur für Versender-Fullies...oder
> Wenn mann nicht mit vollem Druck auf die Lager hält, sondern nur mit druckreduziertem Strahl der Autowaschgaragenlanze, schadet das nicht.
> 
> Mein HT wird seit 2003 konsequent so gepflegt und rollt noch immer.
> ...



Dein "antech" HT hat ja auch nur 1 Lager im Rahmen im Gegensatz zu den 10 Lagen nur des Hinterbaus eines "Versenderfullies" wenn ich da ins Canyon Forum schaue und die Leute nach einem Jahr weil ihre Lage festsitzen und ich seit 2006 noch die ersten drin habe, ist das nur mit dem Kärcher zu erklären


----------



## Quen (26. April 2012)

Mittlerweile wasche ich kaum noch, sondern reibe ab und zu den Dreck runter...


----------



## matzinski (26. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> ...und ich seit 2006 noch die ersten drin habe, ist das nur mit dem Kärcher zu erklären...


...oder weil du mit dem Bike nie fährst


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. April 2012)

Oh Entschuldigung das alle sofort mit Tomaten nach mir schmeißen ^^

Der reinlichste Mensch, wenn es um die Sauberkeit vom Rad geht, bin ich auch nicht.

Und mit dem Kärcher gehe ich da auch nicht dran ^^
Ich wollte bloß auf die abspritzen (Puff / Autowaschanlage) Konversation eingehen.

Lappen, Bürste und ein Eimer Wasser. Mehr brauche ich für ein sauberes Rad auch nicht.


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Oha. An sich ist es (sollte es) ja selbstredend sein, dass man jemanden vorbei lässt, wenn erkennbar ist, dass dieser deutlich schneller ist.
> 
> Andererseits muss man sich privat wegen sowas nicht auch noch Stress machen... Aber jeder wie er mag.
> 
> ...



Das ist schon klar, hatte mir aber das Video nicht angeschaut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (26. April 2012)

Erstaunliche Diskussion vor dem Hintergrund des allgemeinen, nahezu weltweiten Gejammers über steigende Energiepreise und sinkende Vorräte an fossilen Energieträgern.

Hochdruckreiniger gehören, genau wie motorbetriebene Schwanzverl... äääh, Laubbläser und anderes Garten und Haushaltsgerät aus dem Hause Weichei & Lusche, nicht in die Hände von Privatleuten.

Mein Bikereiniger
Mein Rasenmäher
Mein Laubbläser


----------



## Power-Valve (26. April 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Power-Valve: Aua ??
> 
> Was soll das heißen. Ja ich weiß, mit dem Kärcher soll man vorsichtig sein.



ich hatte mich noch auf herkulars Niveau begeben... nen Kaercher zur Befriedigung koerperliche Gelueste ist bestimmt "aua"... 

Gruss Uwe


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. April 2012)

@Power-Valve

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. April 2012)

Zur Trailsperrung des Römers kann ich nur sagen: bei der hohen Rennradlerdichte auf dem Asphaltweg und der Mtb Heizer Dichte auf dem E1 sind wir geradezu dazu verpflichtet, ob der Gefahrenabwehr für die Wanderer, den Trail zu fahren. Allerdings sollte da nichts gebaut werden. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Dease (26. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Erstaunliche Diskussion vor dem Hintergrund des allgemeinen, nahezu weltweiten Gejammers über steigende Energiepreise und sinkende Vorräte an fossilen Energieträgern.
> 
> Hochdruckreiniger gehören, genau wie motorbetriebene Schwanzverl... äääh, Laubbläser und anderes Garten und Haushaltsgerät aus dem Hause Weichei & Lusche, nicht in die Hände von Privatleuten.
> 
> ...



Du hast entweder einen kleinen Garten oder verdammt viel Zeit


----------



## ohneworte (26. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Mittlerweile wasche ich kaum noch, sondern reibe ab und zu den Dreck runter...



Das sieht man!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. April 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Heute nachmittag wird's regnen, viel Spass



Nnnnnnnnnein


----------



## exto (27. April 2012)

Dease schrieb:


> Du hast entweder einen kleinen Garten oder verdammt viel Zeit



So rund 500 m² 

"Zeit haben" ist ja immer sehr relativ. Wenn man alles, was man tun MUSS irgendwie als verbrauchte Zeit ansieht, wird's oft eng. Wenn man sich für diese Dinge einfach Zeit NIMMT, geht's auf ein Mal 

Ich seh' das Rasen mähen als Training an. Schön meditativ im GA1 Bereich und mal was für'n Oberkörper


----------



## ohneworte (27. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> So rund 500 m²
> 
> "Zeit haben" ist ja immer sehr relativ. Wenn man alles, was man tun MUSS irgendwie als verbrauchte Zeit ansieht, wird's oft eng. Wenn man sich für diese Dinge einfach Zeit NIMMT, geht's auf ein Mal
> 
> Ich seh' das Rasen mähen als Training an. Schön meditativ im GA1 Bereich und mal was für'n Oberkörper



Ich stell mir das gerade mit ner Baggy, Protektoren und einem Fullface vor...


----------



## Dease (27. April 2012)

@exto: So kennen wir Dich.


Wenn Dir der Sinn nach mediativen GA1 steht, wüsste ich nen Trainingsplatz für Dich 
Ich verschwinde in der Zeit dann aber im Wald


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (27. April 2012)

ich spül mein rad alle paar wochen mit ner Gardena Spritzbrause ab. Ist fast wie ne dusche, da brauch ich keine Angst um die Lager haben.


----------



## Bergamounter (28. April 2012)

Gartenschlauch und Kleisterbürste (Weich) hilft auch


----------



## ssiemund (28. April 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Sorry für OT!
> 
> Stephan, magst du mal ein Bild von deinem 90er Epic Carbon hochladen? Von dem Schmuckstück würde ich mal gerne ein Bild sehen.
> Grüße
> Sebastian


  so, nochmals ein kurzes OT für Sebastian. Hab den Renner endlich mal wieder gepflegt, wurde Zeit ehrlich gesagt, an manchen Stellen war's sogar schon zu spät  aber kurze Probefahrt nach der Wartung ergab einwandfreies schalten. Der Specialized Epic Carbon war mit Treck und Look einer der ersten finanzierbaren (für einen Studie zumindest) Carbonrahmen, allerdings kein Monocoque sondern gemufft, wie seinerzeit die Rahmen gebaut wurden. Erstausstattung war Shimano 600EX, zu Anfang noch mit Rahmenshifter, aber kurze Zeit später kamen die 600EX Bremsschaltgriffe auf den Markt zu einem akzeptablen Preis und es wurde natürlich sofort umgerüstet. Diese quittierten Ende der 90iger ihren Dienst und wurden dann durch 105er ersetzt, die auch heute noch drauf sind. So, das war der kurze Exkurs in die Rennradwelt für Sebastian  ... ach ja die Fotos, ... findest du in meinem Album, siehe links unter dem Avatar.
So, jetzt könnt ihr wieder downhillen und freeriden 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Quen (28. April 2012)

Hi Stephan,

danke für die Bilder!

Ein sehr schönes Rad "aus der guten alten Zeit" hast du da!  Gefällt mir sehr gut! Da können die heutigen Allerweltsräder nicht mithalten.

Bis demnächst im Wald!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## LocoFanatic (28. April 2012)

Heute: Streitbuche, Wöltjebuche, Mögebier, Barbie, 25m Steingarten, Grab, Farn und Abfahrt nach SPR
Morgen: Rakete und rund um Nordmannsturm.

Habe mich sehr gefreut, wen ich heute alles im Wald getroffen und aufgegriffen habe 
Ach, wie schön ist der Sommer.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (28. April 2012)

Rischpekt Charles!

Andere würden nach der Tour morgen nur den Sofatrail mitnehmen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (28. April 2012)

*Für alle die überlegen sich ein Liteville zu kaufen. Ich biete euch eine Alternative zu ATB. Bin offizieller Litevillehändler geworden.

Für Deisterfreun.de-Vereinsmitglieder gibt es natürlich extra Rabatt 

Ein Testrad 301 MK10 in L steht auch zur Verfügung :*












*Bald wird es auch ein 601 Testrad in Größe L geben.*


----------



## TW123 (29. April 2012)

Megawetter und kein Meeting?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. April 2012)

Ich fahre heute mal spät, um 16:00 am wk, los 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. April 2012)

Nachdem ich gestern:

Schmierseife, Rumpelstilzchen, Klo, Grab & Barbie und zuletzt Rakete runter bin, steht heute Schongang auf dem Programm.

Schmierseife, Rumpelstilzchen und Rakete.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (29. April 2012)

Sieht bei uns ähnlich aus, gestern war auf Grund der Hitze kräftezehrend: Teerweg, Schmierseife, Dornröschen, Steinbruch, Heisterburg. 

//Edit:
Wenn sich jemand einer gelassenen Tour anschließen möchte, ich fahre um kurz nach 12 vom SpB los. (Flowige Trails ohne großartiges Gehüpfe)


----------



## Luftpumpe43 (29. April 2012)

Moin,
bin neu hier.
Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt SpB?  
In der HAZ stand vor'm Wochenende das man bei euch zum probieren mitfahren kann.

Profil und co mache ich gleich.


----------



## firefighter76 (29. April 2012)

SpB=Sportplatz Barsinghausen Parkplatz an der Waldbühne


----------



## dieFluse (29. April 2012)

Luftpumpe43 schrieb:


> In der HAZ stand vor'm Wochenende das man bei euch zum probieren mitfahren kann.


Echt? Kann man den Artikel noch einsehen irgendwo?
Iwann ist der Deister überfüllt. Dann muss man doch noch Schlange stehen an den Trails 

Wir waren gestern im Bikepark Braunlage. Das ist eine feine Sache. Dafür aber bekommt mich heute nix und niemand aufs Bike


----------



## zoomie (29. April 2012)

SpB ist der Parkplatz oberhalb von 'nem Fußballplatz an der Freilichtbühne in Barsinghausen.

Der Artikel würde mich allerdings auch interessieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (29. April 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> SpB ist der Parkplatz oberhalb von 'nem Fußballplatz an der Freilichtbühne in Barsinghausen.
> 
> Der Artikel würde mich allerdings auch interessieren...



Ich bezweifle das unser Präsi dem Zeitungsfuzzi so einen Blech diktiert hat... Verein seit 2006 und so weiter


----------



## r0ckZ0r (29. April 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## dieFluse (29. April 2012)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das unser Präsi dem Zeitungsfuzzi so einen Blech diktiert hat... Verein seit 2006 und so weiter


Danke für´s Zeigen. Klingt irgendwie voll harmonisch... die anderen Artikel (mit großem Foto?) waren skeptisch, evtl. kritisierend und die "Extremsportart" wurde hervorgehoben.


----------



## zoomie (29. April 2012)

@ downhillfaller - vielen Dank!

..das klingt, als ob die worte aus vielen Berichten zusammengesucht wurden..  SCHAPPI - erzähl mal!


----------



## exto (29. April 2012)

"Bis zum 1. Mai täglich..."

Wird da n Job als Guide frei? 

Hab grad mit meinem Chef über ne Arbeitszeitverkürzung verhandelt. Die Menge der wegfallenden Zeit ist noch verhandelbar. Kann ich ja vielleicht für sowas einsetzen 

Ab Oktober 2012 hab' ich nach derzeitigen Stand der Verhandlungen regelmäßig ein "9-Monats-Jahr". Februar, Juni und Oktober frei. Dazu noch 33 Tage Urlaub im Rest der Zeit 

Ick freu mir'n Pin in' Arsc*...


----------



## tweetygogo (29. April 2012)

Was ist nun mit dem Ü30??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> "Bis zum 1. Mai täglich..."
> 
> Wird da n Job als Guide frei?
> 
> ...



Kann ich bei Deinem Chef anfangen?


----------



## longtom (29. April 2012)

Hallö,
habe heute evel mit einer Hamburger Reisegruppe unterhalb vom Funkturm getroffen. 
Einer seiner Schützlinge hatte dort leider einen Volleinschlag und ich möchte
ihm hier unbekannterweise gute Besserung wünschen. Das sah wirklich sch**** aus.


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

longtom schrieb:


> Hallö,
> habe heute evel mit einer Hamburger Reisegruppe unterhalb vom Funkturm getroffen.
> Einer seiner Schützlinge hatte dort leider einen Volleinschlag und ich möchte
> ihm hier unbekannterweise gute Besserung wünschen. Das sah wirklich sch**** aus.



Oh shit,

Von mir dann auch Alles Gute!


----------



## Drahtesel89 (29. April 2012)

Hey, danke dass ihr euch sorgen macht!

Der Trail war ja schon zu Ende und dann war da doch noch dieses Bäumchen im Weg und riss mich vom Rad..

Schaltzug gerissen, paar Abschürfungen an der Gabel und evtl was am Schaltwerk, da schau ich morgen mal nach.

Bei mir wars halb so wild, Rippenprellung, Schädelprellung mit leichter Gehirnerschütterung, blaues Auge, dicke Lippe und paar Abschürfungen. Aber bin schon wieder fit. 

Hab mich super geärgert, dass es direkt am ersten Trail passiert ist. Aber wenigstens hat der RTW das Bike mitgenommen, so konntet ihr die Tour fortsetzen.

VIELEN DANK nochmal fürs guiden und die erste Hilfe! Ich hoffe man sieht sich nochmal wieder. Dann bleib ich hoffentlich auch aufm Rad 

Grüße von den Sachsenwaldpionieren an die Deisterfreunde!

Christoph


----------



## ohneworte (29. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey, danke dass ihr euch sorgen macht!
> 
> Der Trail war ja schon zu Ende und dann war da doch noch dieses Bäumchen im Weg und riss mich vom Rad..
> 
> ...



Das hört sich zwar schmerzhaft, jedoch glimpflich an!


----------



## LocoFanatic (29. April 2012)

tach.
die 2 vorzeigbaren Bilder von heute aus der Gruppe des Königs und seinem Gefolge gibts frühestens morgen, wenn ich wieder vernünftiges Internet habe.
Hat mir heute sehr viel Spaß gemacht: Schiebedach, Rumpelstilzchen, Teer, Rakete, Römer und Abfahrt nach Springe. Aber jetzt reicht es erstmal, ich verschwinde (notgedrungen) wieder. Hoffentlich kommen bald die langen WEs, damit ich wieder eine gute Ausrede habe, um in den Deister zu kommen.
Bis bald und gute Besserung !
Charles


----------



## exto (29. April 2012)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Bin offizieller Litevillehändler geworden.




Noch ein "Hobby zum Beruf - Macher"  Viel Erfolg und vor allem SPASS !!!

Spätestens, wenn du mir ein Stahlfully anbieten kannst, werd' ich dein Kunde 




ohneworte schrieb:


> Kann ich bei Deinem Chef anfangen?




Man muss Prioritäten setzen...

...irgendwann... 

Charles, ich frag mich, was du überhaupt da oben im Norden machst, wenn du doch jedeGelegenheit nutzt, um dich im Deister rumzutreiben...


----------



## Surfjunk (29. April 2012)

Boah, wer hat den den Bericht verfasst?


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. April 2012)

@Longtom
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
@Drahtesel89
Gut, das noch Alles heile ist! Gute Besserung und bis demnächst!
@Schappi
Hahahahahahahaha!!! Ich schmeiß mich weg! Wieviel Leute haben eigentlich bei Dir wegen einer Tour angerufen?


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Noch ein "Hobby zum Beruf - Macher"  Viel Erfolg und vor allem SPASS !!!
> 
> Spätestens, wenn du mir ein Stahlfully anbieten kannst, werd' ich dein Kunde
> 
> ...



Du meinst doch mit Charles nicht mich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (30. April 2012)

So jetzt bin ich auch wieder fit 

Vielen Dank Evel für das Guiden Gestern! Es war echt perfekt.
Wir kommen sicherlich wieder. Geiles Revier habt ihr da !
Schade um Chris und seinen Abflug... 

Die Gruppe war echt Klasse und die Trails 
(Ich bekomme immer noch nicht das Grinsen aus meinem Gesicht)

Die 2te hälfte gehen wir sicherlich auch noch diesen Frühling an. 
Ich melde mich, danke !

Gruß Phil


----------



## wichtigisimwald (30. April 2012)

Was ist denn der begeisterte Besuch so gefahren?


----------



## Spacetime (30. April 2012)

uff, soweit ich mich erinnere waren wir hauptsächlich im westlich Teil unterwegs und da waren, Trail am Funkturm, Rumpelstilzchen, der Trail neben Rumpelstilzchen, Rakete, Waschmaschine, und dazwischen halt noch ein paar Teile die ich nicht mehr zusammen bekomme. 

Der Trail neben Rumpelstilzchen, wie heisst der nochmal ? war mein persönlicher Favorite. Wobei alle waren irgendwie geil.


----------



## LocoFanatic (30. April 2012)

@ exto: wenn du nach HL kommst, will ich dich am Sa noch ein Stückchen begleiten. da muss ich ja fit sein. und am nächsten Tag will ich bei nem Triathlon gucken, was auf Straße geht. Und Kilometer sammeln macht im Wald mit Freunden und vielen vielen Trails einfach mehr Spaß. Ausserdem ist Sommer. und Deister.

@ ohneworte: nee, ich bin der Rumtreiber

viel Spaß euch allen, hoffentlich regnet es bald mal wieder. Rakete staubt ja ohne Ende


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (30. April 2012)

Was geht denn morgen im Deister? Ist jemand so gegen 12 am Nordmannsturm für ne FR Tour?


----------



## schappi (30. April 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Longtom
> Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!
> @Drahtesel89
> Gut, das noch Alles heile ist! Gute Besserung und bis demnächst!
> ...


Niemand.
Da hat sone Trulla von der HAZ am Freitag angerufen und mir ein paar Fragen gestellt. wg langem Wochenende und Freizeitgestaltung.
Ich habe sie auf unsere HP und den Link Forum verwiesen, und das die Touren da gepostet werden und gewöhnlich an der Deisterfreilichtbühne oder dem Waldkater abgehen. Dann habe ich sie noch an unseren Pressesprecher verwiesen, wg Einzelheiten und Bildern.
aber wenn du auf unseren Geführten Touren die armen Hamburger schon auf dem ersten Trail ins Krankenhaus schickst, kein Wunder, das sich das rumspricht und keiner mehr kommt


----------



## schappi (30. April 2012)

Spacetime schrieb:


> So jetzt bin ich auch wieder fit
> 
> Vielen Dank Evel für das Guiden Gestern! Es war echt perfekt.
> Wir kommen sicherlich wieder. Geiles Revier habt ihr da !
> ...


Als Evel vor 2 Jahren mal eine Gruppe Liteviller geführt hat, hat einer eine Röhnradradele gedreht, da sprechen wir noch heute drüber, vor allem über die Tatsache, das mann ihm mit eine Stöckchen die Nase vom Dreck freibohren musste, damit er wieder atmen konnte


----------



## crossboss (30. April 2012)

Hey ok , Zahnärzte und Ihre Bikes.....zzzz. Aber die kennen sich ja wenigstens mit dem Bohren aus ,oder?!(PS:schön wenn sonst nichts schlimmes passiert ist.

Frage gibt es morgen vormittag sagen wir mal gegen 11.Uhr bei Euch ne geführte Endurosause? Hätte großes Interesse. Letztes Mal war super im Deister. Ich kenn mich nicht aus da, leider!Jörg


----------



## schappi (30. April 2012)

Drahtesel89 schrieb:


> Hey, danke dass ihr euch sorgen macht!
> 
> Der Trail war ja schon zu Ende und dann war da doch noch dieses Bäumchen im Weg und riss mich vom Rad..
> 
> ...


wenn du Deisterfreund wärst. wärst du Aspirant auf den Köpperpokal.
Evel hatte den auch schon einmal für die Tatsache , das er sich in 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Jahren den Knochen gebrochen hat, den ,man sich theoretisch garnicht brechen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (30. April 2012)

ein kleiner Nachtrag:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1112128

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1112130


----------



## Darkwing Duck (30. April 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Als Evel vor 2 Jahren mal eine Gruppe Liteviller geführt hat, hat einer eine Röhnradradele gedreht, da sprechen wir noch heute drüber, vor allem über die Tatsache, das mann ihm mit eine Stöckchen die Nase vom Dreck freibohren musste, damit er wieder atmen konnte



Nur fürs Protokoll, der betroffene war aber damals trotz liteviller-and-friends Tour ein überzeugter Canyoner


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. April 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Hey ok , Zahnärzte und Ihre Bikes.....zzzz. Aber die kennen sich ja wenigstens mit dem Bohren aus ,oder?!(PS:schön wenn sonst nichts schlimmes passiert ist.
> 
> Frage gibt es morgen vormittag sagen wir mal gegen 11.Uhr bei Euch ne geführte Endurosause? Hätte großes Interesse. Letztes Mal war super im Deister. Ich kenn mich nicht aus da, leider!Jörg



Wir sind morgen um 11:00 am Waldkater in Wennigsen. Da gibt's Enduro satt. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (30. April 2012)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Was geht denn morgen im Deister? Ist jemand so gegen 12 am Nordmannsturm für ne FR Tour?


Oder ist gerade wer im Harz unterwegs? Braunlage z.B.?


----------



## Kampfmaschine (30. April 2012)

Hab heute vom Alex ein Bild aus dem Deister bekommen. Weiß jemandmehr darüber? Hab noch keine Info wo das steht.


----------



## sundancer (30. April 2012)

Könnte der Grabwegeinstieg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonerider (30. April 2012)

Ist heut Abend jemand beim ASB on Basche auf n gepflegtes Pils?


----------



## stefan64 (30. April 2012)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Hab heute vom Alex ein Bild aus dem Deister bekommen. Weiß jemandmehr darüber? Hab noch keine Info wo das steht.



Zweiter Versuch ein Schild am oberen Teil des Barbie zu installieren.
Nachdem das Erste abhanden gekommen ist und der alte Einstieg mit Bäumen zugelegt wurde.


----------



## Quen (30. April 2012)

Hat jmd morgen im Zeitfenster 9:30 bis 12:30 Lust und Zeit für ne ca. zweistündige (und entspannte) CC-Runde?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## nst (30. April 2012)

moin quen! 10:30 parkplatz bredenbeck.


----------



## mh320i (30. April 2012)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Hab heute vom Alex ein Bild aus dem Deister bekommen. Weiß jemandmehr darüber? Hab noch keine Info wo das steht.



Haha....

Die lassen einfach nicht locker. Vielleicht lässt sich ja diesmal jemand abschrecken


----------



## ohneworte (30. April 2012)

Moin,

jemand am Freitag nachmittags im Deister unterwegs?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## sundancer (1. Mai 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> Haha....
> 
> Die lassen einfach nicht locker. Vielleicht lässt sich ja diesmal jemand abschrecken



Einfach Grinsen und am Schild vorbeifahren. Wenn der Förster oder wer anderes da steht zusätzlich noch freundlich winken und Hallo sagen. Dann sind die so perplex, dass die eh nicht mehr wissen, wie sie reagieren sollen.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (1. Mai 2012)

Das schild steht am Grabweg ganz oben. Na das wird lustig dies Jahr.


----------



## Quen (1. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> jemand am Freitag nachmittags im Deister unterwegs?
> 
> ...


Hi Jens,

an welche Uhrzeit dachtest du?

Ich muss evtl. nach der Arbeit noch in die Stadt und könnte dann wohl frühestens 16 Uhr.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (1. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> an welche Uhrzeit dachtest du?
> 
> ...



Moin Sebastian,

16.00 Uhr wäre voll Ok. Gib mir nur einen Treffpunkt vor.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (1. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hat jmd morgen im Zeitfenster 9:30 bis 12:30 Lust und Zeit für ne ca. zweistündige (und entspannte) CC-Runde?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


Hallo Sebastian
bis du dann 11Uhr am Taternpfahl ? 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## reflux (1. Mai 2012)

wir fahren um 10:30 in hannover linden los
richtung deister
und nehmen benther und gehrdener berg dabei mit
bei interesse melden


----------



## Quen (1. Mai 2012)

Ich bin raus für heute.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (1. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Noch ein "Hobby zum Beruf - Macher"  Viel Erfolg und vor allem SPASS !!!
> 
> Spätestens, wenn du mir ein Stahlfully anbieten kannst, werd' ich dein Kunde



DANKE!

Im Moment bin ich ganz froh, dass Liteville ihre Bikes aus Alu macht


----------



## MasterAss (1. Mai 2012)

Die Schilder stehen auch am Barbie und es stand eins am Grenzweg. Gestern war jedoch nur noch der Pfosten da und das Schild war abmontiert.


----------



## ssiemund (1. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für heute.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


... hab ich gemerkt  dann bis zum nächsten Mal
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Mai 2012)

Weiß einer von euch, was heute am Nordmannsturm los war.

Klang fast wie Vatertag an der Kreuzbuche nur ohne Polizei ^^


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Mai 2012)

Am Annaturm war auch ne Horde Nienstedter beim Vatertagstraining. Später fuhr noch der Rettungswagen am Grab hoch. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## RoseBeef (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo Freunde des Deister´s  Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege in eurem Threat einklinken.
Bin absoluter Freeride-Frischling und fahre seitdem meistens alleine durch den Deister.Ab und an mit meinen Arbeitskollegen.
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch Anfängern aufgeschlossen seit.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (1. Mai 2012)

War wahrlich einiges los heute. 
Wir haben auch komisch geguckt, als uns auf der Schmierseife eine Horde Leute entgegen kamen. 




RoseBeef schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Deister´s  Ich möchte mich auf diesem Wege in eurem Threat einklinken.
> Bin absoluter Freeride-Frischling und fahre seitdem meistens alleine durch den Deister.Ab und an mit meinen Arbeitskollegen.
> Würde mich freuen wenn ihr auch Anfängern aufgeschlossen seit.
> 
> Gruß Marc



Mein Kumpel und ich fahren auch erst seit weniger als einem Jahr, kannst dich gerne mal anschließen...
Aber auch sonst wird es hier kaum ein Problem sein sich irgendwo einzuklinken.


----------



## RoseBeef (1. Mai 2012)

Super...wann und wo trefft Ihr euch denn immer so.Unten auf dem Parkplatz am Sportplatz Barsinghausen ?


----------



## Drahtesel89 (1. Mai 2012)

Guten Abend in den Deister,

für alle die es sehen wollten, hier ein kleines Video von meiner Bekanntschaft mit dem Bäumchen auf dem Trail 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/41371410"]Deister on Vimeo[/ame]

Grüße aus Hamburg, Christoph


----------



## Surfjunk (1. Mai 2012)

Oh die Stelle kenne ich auch sehr gut. 
Habe mir da mal die Pelle an meiner linken Hand abgerissen. 
Bin irgendwie mit der Hand auch im Gestrüpp hängen geblieben. 
Handschuh und Hand hatten es danach hinter sich.


----------



## dieFluse (1. Mai 2012)

Welcher Trail ist das denn? Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung! Das sieht gar nicht so schlimm aus wie die Folgen die du samt Bike zu tragen hast!
Dass diese dummen Bäume auch immer im Weg stehen müssen


----------



## mh320i (2. Mai 2012)

Das was Schmierseife! Da ist aber schon etwas Platz unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Mai 2012)

Wie immer bei solchen Videos, gibt es nicht ganz die Heftigkeit des Einschlages wieder. Ich stand 2m daneben, und es krachte wirklich übel!
Auch die Geräuschkulisse war nicht ganz real.

Der Krankenwagen gestern am Grab kam für einen jungen Mann aus Basche. Ich hab mal sehr schwere Hüftprellung diagnostiziert.


----------



## bastis (2. Mai 2012)

steffen bist jetzt heute noch unterwegs oder eher nicht?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Der Krankenwagen gestern am Grab kam für einen jungen Mann aus Basche. Ich hab mal sehr schwere Hüftprellung diagnostiziert.


 
Danke für die Aufklärung, wir fragten uns schon...

Gute Genesung auf diesem Wege nach Basche!


----------



## matzinski (2. Mai 2012)

Mann, Mann, Mann ...

ich bin mal gespannt, wann sich der erste der Flugakrobaten mal das Genick bricht,  dauert sicher nicht mehr lange  

Anscheinend ist mit Ausbruch des Frühlings wieder die Zeit gekommen, wenn Selbstüberschätzung und noch nicht beendeter Winterschlaf zusammentreffen und in Verbindung mit unaufholbarem Trainingsrückstand zu üblen Stürzen führen. Vieleicht sollte man die Idee mit den Angeboten zum Biketourismus ab BaSpo oder Waldkater noch mal überdenken


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2012)

Ich finds auch krass, wie manche fehlendes Fahrkönnen durch Todesverachtung und Selbstüberschätzung kompensieren...

Wenn man mal ne Stunde am Grab verharrt, wundert man sich, dass "so wenig" passiert. Weniger is manchmal mehr, davon wollen wohl nur wenige was wissen


----------



## Wasnhierlos (2. Mai 2012)

Nicht jeder kann Uphill und mit durch gezogener Bremse wieder runter cruisen toll finden. Das man sich bei aktiver "Luftakrobatik" mal lang macht gehört eben dazu.

...wer nich' stürzt, fährt nich' am Limit.


----------



## jammerlappen (2. Mai 2012)

Die Fraktion meinte ich nich...die haben ja meistens in freudiger Erwartung der nächsten Zusammentreffen von Festem, Unbeweglichem und sich Bewegendem entsprechende Schutzkleidung an


----------



## Wasnhierlos (2. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Die Fraktion meinte ich nich...*die haben ja meistens in freudiger Erwartung der nächsten Zusammentreffen von Festem, Unbeweglichem und sich Bewegendem entsprechende Schutzkleidung an*



Dann hab ich 's einfach falsch verstanden und stimme deiner Meinung voll zu.


----------



## taifun (2. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wie immer bei solchen Videos, gibt es nicht ganz die Heftigkeit des Einschlages wieder. Ich stand 2m daneben, und es krachte wirklich übel!
> Auch die Geräuschkulisse war nicht ganz real.
> 
> Der Krankenwagen gestern am Grab kam für einen jungen Mann aus Basche. Ich hab mal sehr schwere Hüftprellung diagnostiziert.


Warum bist Du fast immer dabei,wenn sowas passiert;-)


----------



## matzinski (2. Mai 2012)

Wasnhierlos schrieb:


> Nicht jeder kann Uphill und mit durch gezogener Bremse wieder runter cruisen toll finden. Das man sich bei aktiver "Luftakrobatik" mal lang macht gehört eben dazu.
> 
> ...wer nich' stürzt, fährt nich' am Limit.


Vieleicht hätte ich mich in meinem letzten post präziser ausdrücken sollen. Gegen das Stürzen an sich ist im Prinzip nichts einzuwenden, aber gegen das Verletzen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind: Was mich immer stört sind die Leute die auf den Trail bergaufschieben obwohl 5m weiter ein Schotterweg ist (z.B. Barbie). Das es da noch nicht gekracht hat wundert mich schon stark.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Mai 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind: Was mich immer stört sind die Leute die auf den Trail bergaufschieben obwohl 5m weiter ein Schotterweg ist (z.B. Barbie). Das es da noch nicht gekracht hat wundert mich schon stark.


 
So eine Truppe haben wir vor 3 Wochen auf dem Grenzweg getroffen.
Das gingen meine Augen gaaanz weit auf und der Ar5ch ganz weit zu als ich über die Kuppe (vor dem langen Steilstück) kam und sich da gefühlte 32 Lemminge die Linie hochquälten.

Am Montag war ich auchmal Bergabbremser. Allerdings mit Kinderhänger und Lene. Bergauf Sophienhöhe - Taternpfahl tat die 22-28 die sonst reicht echt weh.
UND was sagt das Kind: PAPA fahr doch mal schneller.


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Mai 2012)

Da muss ich dir zustimmen @Master

Besonders auf der Rakete im letzten Stück (Ausgang Sportplatz) kann das ganz schnell krachen.

Im letzten Stück ist man zwar nicht so schnell allerdings konzentriere ich mich nur auf die Strecke (Unebenheiten etc.), wenn dann wirklich wer hochschiebt, muss ich meistens in die Eisen gehen. Weil er nicht rechzeitig wegkommt.

Gegen hochschieberei habe ich nix. Ich muss gestehen, manche Abschnitte schiebe ich auch hoch , allerdings wenn eine Möglichkeit 5m neben dem Trail vorhanden ist, sollte man die nutzen.


----------



## MasterAss (2. Mai 2012)

@Roudy
Wir müssen demnächst mal wieder. Ich brauch neues Trailfutter. Allerdings wird das Wetter die nächsten 7 Tage eher bescheiden. Deswegen würde ich das zum Ende nächster Woche mal ins Auge fassen?! Kannst dich ja per PM melden.


----------



## Hagen3000 (2. Mai 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind: Was mich immer stört sind die Leute die auf den Trail bergaufschieben obwohl 5m weiter ein Schotterweg ist (z.B. Barbie). Das es da noch nicht gekracht hat wundert mich schon stark.



Hatte neulich auch so ein Erlebnis mit einem Päärchen auf dem Barbie. Er steht auf dem Chickenway und sie steht im (!!!) Double zwischen Absprung und Landung. Konnte zwar noch bremsen aber habe mir auch gedacht "wtf?". 

Also, Trackwalk schön und gut. Kann man machen und mache ich selber manchmal, nur sollte man dann a) doppelt aufpassen und alle paar Sekunden mal einen Blick bergauf werfen und b) sich nach Möglichkeit eher am Rand des Trails bewegen  

Wenn Mike mit seiner Truppe auf dem Barbie ist, klappt es ja auch bisher obwohl da fast nen Dutzend Leute am Trail rumstehen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. Mai 2012)

Wenn man Trails schon hochschiebt, dann doch bitte mit ständigem Blick nach oben!

Sollte auch einigermaßen eigenes Interesse sein, oder?


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> UND was sagt das Kind: PAPA fahr doch mal schneller.



kenn ich auch zur genüge. 
wo ich zum annaturm mit kind im anhänger hoch bin, durfte ich mir den gleichen spruch anhören. 
und nicht nur einmal


----------



## ohneworte (2. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> kenn ich auch zur genüge.
> wo ich zum annaturm mit kind im anhänger hoch bin, durfte ich mir den gleichen spruch anhören.
> und nicht nur einmal



Frag mal Alex nach nem Bike aus seinem Bestand!


----------



## zoomie (3. Mai 2012)

Jungs - ihr seid euch aber auch im klaren, daß die Strecken wie barbie, grenz, rakete Tatsächlich Öffentliche Wege sind, somit sich auch Wanderer auf denen tummeln und keine reinen Mountainbike-Strecken!  Da muß man immer gucken!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (3. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Jungs - ihr seid euch aber auch im klaren, daß die Strecken wie barbie, grenz, rakete Tatsächlich Öffentliche Wege sind, somit sich auch Wanderer auf denen tummeln und keine reinen Mountainbike-Strecken!  Da muß man immer gucken!!!



DANKE !


----------



## Phil81 (3. Mai 2012)

Das wundert mich eh wenn Leute schimpfen das auf den Trails einer wandert, sich dann aber ärgert wenn Wanderer schimpfen das man auf Wanderwegen fährt.


----------



## zoomie (3. Mai 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Das wundert mich eh wenn Leute schimpfen das auf den Trails einer wandert, sich dann aber ärgert wenn Wanderer schimpfen das man auf Wanderwegen fährt.


 



Diese ganze Diskussion hatten wir ja auch erst... nä madeba?!


----------



## LocoFanatic (3. Mai 2012)

@ roudy: Danke für die Post


----------



## Madeba (3. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Diese ganze Diskussion hatten wir ja auch erst... nä madeba?!



ich bin wie immer ganz Deiner Meinung


----------



## outdoor (3. Mai 2012)

news: *racepark schulenberg/harz* öffnet am samstag die pforten und es wird diese saison jedes wochenende geöffnet sein. mehr im schulenberg-forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (4. Mai 2012)

Heute ~16 Uhr - CC-Runde - Springer Ecke - bei Interesse melden!


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. Mai 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> news: *racepark schulenberg/harz* öffnet am samstag die pforten und es wird diese saison jedes wochenende geöffnet sein. mehr im schulenberg-forum.



Das gefällt

Zum Thema Trail Hochschieben. In Zeiten von Stöckchenlegern und co. kann man sich zumindest morgens vor der ersten Abfahrt vergewissern ob am Trail alles wie gewohnt ist. Natürlich mit entsprechend gutem Verhalten.


----------



## Phil81 (4. Mai 2012)

Leider ist das untere drittel des Farnwegs dem Forstwahnsinn zum Opfer gefallen. Dort ist jetzt eine Stadion grosse Lichtung entstanden und es steht kein Baum mehr.

Es lebe der Naturschutz der Forstgemeinschaften


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2012)

mein neues spielzeug


----------



## Jimmy (4. Mai 2012)

Nice! Sonntag einweihen? Oder geht noch nicht wieder?


----------



## Quen (4. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Heute ~16 Uhr - CC-Runde - Springer Ecke - bei Interesse melden!


Wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst: 38km Deistertrails mit 833 HM und vielen Singletrails - ne schöne Runde war's!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## herkulars (4. Mai 2012)

@hoerman:

1. Steckt die Sattelstütze falschrum drin oder hab ich einen Knick in der Optik?
2. Dein Thujen sehen untenrum aber bescheiden aus. Leih Dir mal das Fichtenmopped vom König 
3. Geiles Bike


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Mai 2012)

die richtige sattelstütze kommt morgen. ist noch in der zustellung


----------



## ssiemund (4. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst: 38km Deistertrails mit 833 HM und vielen Singletrails - ne schöne Runde war's!
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


Witzbold, war viel zu früh für die arbeitende Bevölkerung  aber habt ihr außer Höhen- und Kilometerbolzen denn auch bemerkt, wie schön der Wald momentan ist mit seinem zarten Grün und zahlreichem Vogelgezwitscher, hää, habt ihr bestimmt nicht  allerdings gibt es momentan einen Teil um Bredenbeck wo kürzlich eine Kaputtmachmaschine durchgefahren sein muss  das ist garnicht schön.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Quen (4. Mai 2012)

Wald... Grün... Vögel... Idylle? Ja, alles mitgenommen, das eine schließt das andere ja nicht aus.  Die Sonne kam auch noch passend raus. 

Bis demnächst!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer nicht dabei war hat was verpasst: 38km Deistertrails mit 833 HM und vielen Singletrails - ne schöne Runde war's!
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Hey,

ich hatte 834 HM auf dem Tacho! Ansonsten kann ich mich dem nur anschließen mit dem Zusatz allerbestes Wetter gehabt zu haben!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (4. Mai 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Witzbold, war viel zu früh für die arbeitende Bevölkerung  aber habt ihr außer Höhen- und Kilometerbolzen denn auch bemerkt, wie schön der Wald momentan ist mit seinem zarten Grün und zahlreichem Vogelgezwitscher, hää, habt ihr bestimmt nicht  allerdings gibt es momentan einen Teil um Bredenbeck wo kürzlich eine Kaputtmachmaschine durchgefahren sein muss  das ist garnicht schön.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Moin Stephan,

Du hast bergauf allerdings auch nicht megaentspannt ausgesehen...

Grüße
Jens


----------



## 1Tintin (4. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mein neues spielzeug :
> 
> Neid....., suche noch


----------



## matzinski (5. Mai 2012)

Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## tweetygogo (5. Mai 2012)

Morgen mal wieder ü30 rocken!


----------



## HaJü__ (5. Mai 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?



Hallo Frühschicht,
ich bin mal wieder dabei.
Ich würde gerne mit der S-Bahn anreisen. Ist 10:00 Uhr in Egestorf für euch in Ordnung?


----------



## matzinski (5. Mai 2012)

passt. Wir sammeln dich auf.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Mai 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?


Ich leider nicht


----------



## TW123 (5. Mai 2012)

Wollte nur mal prophylaktisch hören ob/wann/wo sich Meister Homer und Azubis morgen treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (5. Mai 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> passt. Wir sammeln dich auf.



Dabei


----------



## Homer_Simplon (6. Mai 2012)

Ich treffe mich morgen um 12:00 am spochtplatz Basche mit dem König und Gonzo. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## pAuly87 (6. Mai 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Morgen mal wieder ü30 rocken!



Das die Strecke nun endgültig freigegeben ist hab ich weder gelesen noch gehört ( bitte berichtigt mich sollte ich falsch liegen)
und wenn ich dich sehe (ich bin heute unterwegs) , dass du da heute fährst kriegst du persönlich welche hinter die Löffel!

MfG


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Mai 2012)

pAuly87 schrieb:


> Das die Strecke nun endgültig freigegeben ist hab ich weder gelesen noch gehört ( bitte berichtigt mich sollte ich falsch liegen)
> und wenn ich dich sehe (ich bin heute unterwegs) , dass du da heute fährst kriegst du persönlich welche hinter die Löffel!
> 
> MfG



Absolut richtig


----------



## Zonerider (6. Mai 2012)

Ist jemand mit einem AFR in L unterwegs und lässt mich Probesitzen?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (7. Mai 2012)

Endlich mal wieder richtig dreckig geworden heute auf der Rakete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (7. Mai 2012)

@Roudy + Flo: wie siehts mit morgen aus, 18 Uhr Taternpfahl?
Jens und Stephan können nicht.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Zonerider (7. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand nähere Infos zum Farn? Wiederauf/umbau?


----------



## MasterAss (7. Mai 2012)

Wieso? Wasn mit dem Farnweg? Am 30.04 war noch alles Tutti?!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Mai 2012)

Forstarbeiten im unteren Teil kurz vorm Ende. Die Stämme werden da bald rausgenommen dann ist alles wieder gut


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MasterAss (7. Mai 2012)

Dann würd ich sagen: Abwarten und Tee trinken.
Aber Forstarbeiten in dieser Jahreszeit? Die Bäume stehen doch schon wieder im Saft...


----------



## Koch_MC (7. Mai 2012)

War doch wiedermal ein schönes Wochenende im Deister. Etwas leerer als sonst aber ist ja auch mal ganz nett. So eine Matschpackung für das Fahrrad gab es jedenfalls schon länger nicht mehr.

Kompliment auch an den Ü30 Bautrupp der im unteren Teil die letzten Wochen "gewütet" hat. Ist echt gut geworden auch wenn für mich das ein oder andere Obstacle etwas zu krass geraten ist (hallo roadgap), aber der Hang zu höher, schneller weiter ist ja sehr berbeitet bei der Freerider Fraktion


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Mai 2012)

Wie war denn Freitag das grillen bei BI so ?? Wer war denn so anwesend ?

Bin bei 6 Grad und Regen die Harzer Berge hochgekrackselt, dazu war Hahnenklee eine einzige Baustelle


----------



## JaWa1896 (7. Mai 2012)

Wer nimmt am nächsten Wochenende (18.-20. Mai) eine totale Anfängerin mit in dem Wald?! Bekomme vermutlich bis Mitte nächste Woche mein Bike und will soooofort loslegen ;-)


----------



## DeisteRazer (7. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Wie war denn Freitag das grillen bei BI so ?? Wer war denn so anwesend ?
> 
> Bin bei 6 Grad und Regen die Harzer Berge hochgekrackselt, dazu war Hahnenklee eine einzige Baustelle



Wir hatten einen gemütlichen Grillabend mit vielen bekannten aber auch neuen Gesichtern. Gute Stimmung und nette Gespräche unter Bike Freunden. Nebenbei läuft ja auch unsere "Wir schenken euch die MwSt" Aktion, daher lief der Verkauf bis zum ende weiter. ich denke wenn ich Sage wir hatten alle einen schönen Abend dann Sage ich nichts falsches. Es war schön das ihr so zahlreich da Wart. 

Gruß


----------



## stephan- (8. Mai 2012)

Mal eine kurze Frage an die Locals: Ich überlege, ob ich in Hannover weiter studieren soll und würde dort natürlich gerne uni-nah wohnen. Kann man mit dem Semesterticket mitsamt Rad problemlos zu den Strecken im Deister fahren? Wie lang brauchts da für eine Strecke? Zug oder Bus?

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (8. Mai 2012)

Ja kann man aber von Mo - FR darf man das Rad nur von 9:00 - 15:00 und dann wieder ab 19:00 Kostenlos mitnehmen. Ansosnten wird in der SBahn nen 1 Zonen Ticket fällig.

Die fahrt mit der SBahn ab dem HBF dauert etwa 20 min bis Wennigsen oder 25 min bis Basche. Von beiden Bahnhöfen bist du in 5 Min im Wald. Sbahn fährt Mo-Sa alle 30 und So alle 60 min.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Mai 2012)

Waren es nich drei Zonen? Man kann aber auch mitn Rad hinfahren, das dauert alles in allem gleich lang. Gibt es nebenbei auch sowas wie ne Spätschicht am Wochenende? Für die die nich unter Bettflucht leiden


----------



## stephan- (8. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info


----------



## exto (8. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Waren es nich drei Zonen? Man kann aber auch mitn Rad hinfahren, das dauert alles in allem gleich lang. Gibt es nebenbei auch sowas wie ne Spätschicht am Wochenende? Für die die nich unter Bettflucht leiden



Ich glaub', nix festes. Ich bin allerdings auch nicht so'n Frühaufsteher und wenn, dann erst so gegen 11:00h unterwegs.

Wird jetzt aber erst mal n bisschen weniger mit dem Deister, weil die Eilig-Fahr-Saison bald losgeht 

Ach ja: am 20.05. wird's dann doch etwas früher. 09:00h SPB --> Vuelta


----------



## Phil81 (8. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Waren es nich drei Zonen? Man kann aber auch mitn Rad hinfahren, das dauert alles in allem gleich lang. Gibt es nebenbei auch sowas wie ne Spätschicht am Wochenende? Für die die nich unter Bettflucht leiden



Nö eine Zone reicht für das Rad. 

http://www.gvh.de/fahrrad.html

Die Person selber hat ja nen Semester Ticket.


----------



## JaWa1896 (8. Mai 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Nö eine Zone reicht für das Rad.
> 
> http://www.gvh.de/fahrrad.html
> 
> Die Person selber hat ja nen Semester Ticket.



Nen Rad hat den selben Status wie ein Kind oder ein Hund bei der Deutschen Bahn...daher reicht 1. Zone...


----------



## So-wo (8. Mai 2012)

DeisteRazer schrieb:


> Wir hatten einen gemütlichen Grillabend mit vielen bekannten aber auch neuen Gesichtern. Gute Stimmung und nette Gespräche unter Bike Freunden. Nebenbei läuft ja auch unsere "Wir schenken euch die MwSt" Aktion, daher lief der Verkauf bis zum ende weiter. ich denke wenn ich Sage wir hatten alle einen schönen Abend dann Sage ich nichts falsches. Es war schön das ihr so zahlreich da Wart.
> 
> Gruß


Das hast du gut gesagt 
Ein richtig schöner Shopping Abend es war nett


----------



## JaWa1896 (8. Mai 2012)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Das hast du gut gesagt
> Ein richtig schöner Shopping Abend es war nett




leider hatte ich da mein Geld noch nicht, sonst hätte ich mitgeshoppt... wäre die ideale Gelegenheit gewesen...


----------



## Madeba (8. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ach ja: am 20.05. wird's dann doch etwas früher. 09:00h SPB --> Vuelta



verticale oder lipperland ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (8. Mai 2012)

Genialste Feierabendrunde der Welt gedreht.

In real ist Jasper Jauchs Fahrtechnik ja viel geiler, als in den vielen Videos.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Mai 2012)

Am Ausgang der Rakete hab ich ein paar Handschuhe gefunden. Wer vermisst welche?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (8. Mai 2012)

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand Lust im Juli ein paar Tage lang Schulenberg und Hahnenklee abzuklappern?


----------



## schaumi (8. Mai 2012)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Sonny13*
> 
> 
> ...


 
...hast ja noch ein paar Tage Zeit. Die Aktion läuft ja noch bis zum 11.05.2012


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Mai 2012)

mein anderes spielzeug


----------



## dieFluse (8. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Genialste Feierabendrunde der Welt gedreht.
> 
> In real ist Jasper Jauchs Fahrtechnik ja viel geiler, als in den vielen Videos.


Beneidenswert  Gibt es denn von der BI schon was Neues zum Fahrtechnikkurs? Auf der Page ist gar nichts zu finden oder hab ich das übersehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (8. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> mein anderes spielzeug



Richtig Schick...


----------



## JaWa1896 (8. Mai 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Beneidenswert  Gibt es denn von der BI schon was Neues zum Fahrtechnikkurs? Auf der Page ist gar nichts zu finden oder hab ich das übersehen?



Nee Es ist noch nix weiter...aber wenn sind wir beide schon vorgemerkt...


----------



## dieFluse (8. Mai 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Nee Es ist noch nix weiter...aber wenn sind wir beide schon vorgemerkt...


Super. Wenn das da am letztem (?) Mai-We stattfindet hab ich auf jeden Fall kinderfrei und somit viel Zeit


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Mai 2012)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=508127


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Mai 2012)

Sehr hübsch geworden, Hörmi! Gefällt mir echt gut, nur die Couchgarnitur, die an der Sattelstütze angeschraubt ist, geht überhaupt nich. Da muß wirklich was Schlankes dran!


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Mai 2012)

Da mich das Bergaufgetrete langsam nervt werden Momme und ich bei schönem Wetter einen Mini-Roadtrip machen. 21.5. Willingen und 22.5. Winterberg. 
Wenn wir ein Dach finden schlafen wir darunter, ansonsten auf der Wiese. Mein Auto is mit uns beiden schon voll, aber falls jemand mitkommen möchte, im eigenen Auto, kein Problem.


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Da mich das Bergaufgetrete langsam nervt werden Momme und ich bei schönem Wetter einen Mini-Roadtrip machen. 21.5. Willingen und 22.5. Winterberg.
> Wenn wir ein Dach finden schlafen wir darunter, ansonsten auf der Wiese. Mein Auto is mit uns beiden schon voll, aber falls jemand mitkommen möchte, im eigenen Auto, kein Problem.



Moin Steffen,

senile Bettflucht?

Ansonsten charmante Idee, mal sehen was meine Regierung davon hält.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. Mai 2012)

@Evel:

Willingen und Winterberg würden mich reizen.
Allerdings kann ich nur an den Wochenenden los düsen.


----------



## So-wo (9. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Da mich das Bergaufgetrete langsam nervt werden Momme und ich bei schönem Wetter einen Mini-Roadtrip machen. 21.5. Willingen und 22.5. Winterberg.
> Wenn wir ein Dach finden schlafen wir darunter, ansonsten auf der Wiese. Mein Auto is mit uns beiden schon voll, aber falls jemand mitkommen möchte, im eigenen Auto, kein Problem.



Hallo 
Ich bin vom 17.5-20.5 in willingen ...
Freitag oder Samstag mal rüber nach winterberg beim Festival ein Bierchen trinken ...
Wer ist denn noch da


----------



## Zonerider (9. Mai 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Nee Es ist noch nix weiter...aber wenn sind wir beide schon vorgemerkt...



Moin, habt ihr eine Info für mich wann das stattfindet? Möchte meinen Schatten damit beglücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeisteRazer (9. Mai 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Moin, habt ihr eine Info für mich wann das stattfindet? Möchte meinen Schatten damit beglücken



Damit Ihr nicht im dunkeln tappt werde ich es gerne hier und auf unserer Facebook Seite bekannt geben. Die Gutscheine dafür können wenn ihr wollt aber auch so schon im Online Shop gekauft werden. Die Termine werden anschließend bekannt gegeben. Wenn ihr an einem Termin mal nicht könnt, ja dann gibt's einen nächsten.  Damit das nicht alles Hier landet dürft ihr mich gerne anschreiben oder eben bei uns vor Ort persönlich oder per Telefon Kontakt mit uns aufnehmen. 

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## DeisteRazer (9. Mai 2012)

Feierabendrunde! Also ich stehe schon mit Bikeshorts im Laden und werde mit einigen heute zur Ladenschließung eine runde drehen. Ist noch jemand dabei?

Ich würde mich freuen ;-).


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Mai 2012)

@Superhero
Am Wochenende fahr ich nicht mehr nach Winterberg. Bei dem Angestehe am Lift schafft man im Deister mehr Abfahrten.


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. Mai 2012)

Da ich bisher keinerlei Bikepark Erfahrung habe, kann ich mir das mit dem anstehen gar nicht vorstellen.

Gibt doch so viele unterschiedliche Strecken in den Parks.
Winterberg z.B.: 4Cross, Freeride,DH,Northshore .....

Die meisten schießen doch eh die DH / Freeride, Northshore Strecke runter.

Da ich immer noch an meiner Fahrtechnik pfeile würde ich mich auch auf den 4Cross Strecken austoben umso den groben Massen aus dem Weg zu gehen.


----------



## Torben. (9. Mai 2012)

ja es gibt 4 strecken runter aber nur einen lift wieder hoch ergebnis ist stau....


----------



## CaZper (9. Mai 2012)

Winterberg ist super, wenn keine Ferien sind und man mitten in der Woche fährt!

Sonst herrscht am Lift,



Torben. schrieb:


> stau....


----------



## Zonerider (9. Mai 2012)

Rakete: Ausgang 2. Teil, etwas unterhalb der Laube, zugelegt ... Aufpassen.


----------



## tweetygogo (9. Mai 2012)

Toooooollllll schöööööönnnnn^^


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Mai 2012)

@ Tweety: Egal was es ist, kannst Du nächstes mal eine Portion/Dosis mehr besorgen und in der Satteltasche parken, bis wir uns über den Weg fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. Mai 2012)




----------



## exto (9. Mai 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> verticale oder lipperland ?



Verticale! Ich nehme an, die andere wär dir lieber, aber die startet ja traditionell schon um Mitternacht 



jammerlappen schrieb:


> @ Tweety: Egal was es ist, kannst Du nächstes mal eine Portion/Dosis mehr besorgen und in der Satteltasche parken, bis wir uns über den Weg fahren?



Diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon des Öfteren


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Mai 2012)

Dann lass uns ihn überreden zwei Dosen mitzuführen und in Zukunft gemeinsam fahren, für den Fall dass wir ihm begegnen. Soll ja sinnvoll sein, sowas nicht alleine zu probieren


----------



## Zonerider (9. Mai 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Toooooollllll schöööööönnnnn^^


 Ist dein Leben so langweilig? Erlebnisorientierung gefällig?


----------



## ohneworte (9. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen,

ich werfe mal die Frage ein ob jemand am kommenden Dienstag früh Abends im Deister unterwegs ist?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Seniorenbiken (10. Mai 2012)

zu dem thema winterberg, wie wäre es mal mit auf die homepage schauen, da gibt es bilder und videos und man muss dann hier nicht tausend tolle frasge stellen, hilfe, hier ist es ja schlimmer als in der bravo zweitschrift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (10. Mai 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Ist dein Leben so langweilig? Erlebnisorientierung gefällig?



:kotz:


----------



## bastis (10. Mai 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Ist dein Leben so langweilig? Erlebnisorientierung gefällig?



gibst du da echt noch was drauf?


----------



## Zonerider (10. Mai 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> gibst du da echt noch was drauf?



Nö, typisch web 2.0 - vors Bein treten und kichernd weg rennen ...
Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, einen guten Eindruck zu machen.
Tweet lässt sie alle ungenutzt aber, ein überzeugendes Argument
für getrennte Betten stellt er schon dar ...


----------



## stefan1981 (10. Mai 2012)

:d


----------



## dieFluse (10. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Da ich bisher keinerlei Bikepark Erfahrung habe, kann ich mir das mit dem anstehen gar nicht vorstellen.
> 
> Gibt doch so viele unterschiedliche Strecken in den Parks.
> Winterberg z.B.: 4Cross, Freeride,DH,Northshore .....
> ...


Wir sind in Braunlage auch die Northshore gefahren. An dem Tag war voll wenig los trotz strahlendem Wetter und auf der Strecke waren wir die Einzigen - zum Glück 
Aber scheinbar war das auch ne Ausnahme, es soll wohl auch viel schlimmere Tage geben und dann ist die Liftwarterei wohl ätzend.


----------



## tweetygogo (10. Mai 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Nö, typisch web 2.0 - vors Bein treten und kichernd weg rennen ...
> Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, einen guten Eindruck zu machen.
> Tweet lässt sie alle ungenutzt aber, ein überzeugendes Argument
> für getrennte Betten stellt er schon dar ...



 Hamlet sprach


----------



## Madeba (10. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Verticale! Ich nehme an, die andere wär dir lieber, aber die startet ja traditionell schon um Mitternacht ...


hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn Du neun Stunden bis zum SPB brauchen würdest 
Sag mal Bescheid, wenn Du nicht senkrecht in der Gegend unterwegs bist, würde gerne mal Dein 29er ausprobieren


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Mai 2012)

@exto: Ich bin gestern ein 29er Hardtail von Niner gefahren. So eine CC Kiste. Die Laufräder waren so wabbelig, dass es sicher nicht mehr als "zusätzlicher Komfort" durchging. Sind deine auch so? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...
Ansonsten laufen die Räder schon hammermäßig, ich muss mal ein 29er Fully mit brauchbarer Geo fahren...


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> Sag mal Bescheid, wenn Du nicht senkrecht in der Gegend unterwegs bist, würde gerne mal Dein 29er ausprobieren





SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @exto: Ich bin gestern ein 29er Hardtail von Niner gefahren. So eine CC Kiste. Die Laufräder waren so wabbelig, dass es sicher nicht mehr als "zusätzlicher Komfort" durchging. Sind deine auch so? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen...
> Ansonsten laufen die Räder schon hammermäßig, ich muss mal ein 29er Fully mit brauchbarer Geo fahren...



Wir können ja mal n Testtag im Deister machen 

Ich hab ja zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche von den Dingern: Eine CC-Kiste und ne Trailbombe. Das Fahrverhalten unterscheidet sich untereinander schon heftig, und gegenüber 26er sowieso. Ein 29er Fully würde ich auch gern mal probieren. Das Bandit gibt's z.B. jetzt in der Göße.

Was die Laufräder angeht bin ich bei beiden auf Nr. Sicher gegangen. Beide mit Flow-Felgen und 1.8/2.0 Speichen. 1x mit Hope SSP-Nabe, 1x mit Alfine. Bei beiden sind die Nabenflansche erstens symmetrisch und zweitens schön weit auseinander. Außerdem haben beide echt stabil geschraubte Achsen. Die Hope SSP kann man übrigens mit bis zu 7 Ritzeln fahren. Das Ding wäre in jedem Bike meine erste Wahl. Beste Nabe, die ich je hatte!


----------



## Madeba (10. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wir können ja mal n Testtag im Deister machen
> 
> Ich hab ja zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche von den Dingern: Eine CC-Kiste und ne Trailbombe. ....


oder ich komme mal über die Grenze und wir tuckern mit beiden Rädern durchs Wesergebirge und tauschen zwischendurch. Dann musst Du Dich nicht mit meinem Bike rumquälen und Deine Fahrtechnik quält mein Bike nicht  . Ich fürchte, dafür ist das gute Stück etwas unterdimensioniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bambam309 (10. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe da mal eine kleine Frage an die Hannoveraner. 
Kann mir jemand ein gut sortiertes Geschäft für MTB Bekleidung in Hannover empfehlen ? 
Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen "Geheimtip" für mich. 
Mfg


----------



## Quen (10. Mai 2012)

Stadler.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Zonerider (10. Mai 2012)

Barsinghausen ... Bike Infection ... liegt auf dem Weg in Deister/Hohenbostel


----------



## bambam309 (10. Mai 2012)

Jo danke für die fixen Antworten  Stadler und B.O.C sind mir bekannt. Werds aber wohl mal in Barsinghausen probieren.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Stadler.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Moin Sebastian,

Wie sieht es bei Dir am 15.05. mit der CC-Dienstagsrunde aus?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Mai 2012)

bambam309 schrieb:


> Jo danke für die fixen Antworten  Stadler und B.O.C sind mir bekannt. Werds aber wohl mal in Barsinghausen probieren.



Gute Wahl. Da wirst du auch von Bikern bedient, nicht von Verkäufern. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## JaWa1896 (11. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Stadler.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Stadler ist kein Geheimtipp sonder nen sch***-Laden... Wenn jetzt noch einer schreibt BOC dann Lach ich laut los!


----------



## Quen (11. Mai 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Stadler ist kein Geheimtipp sonder nen sch***-Laden... Wenn jetzt noch einer schreibt BOC dann Lach ich laut los!


Die Frage war nach Klamotten und da hat Stadler zweifelsohne eine riesige und gute Auswahl. Ähnlich wie es vor vielen, vielen Jahren eine sehr gute Auswahl bei Karstadt gab - das ist natürlich heute nix mehr. Von mir aus kannst du jetzt auch laut los lachen. 

@ Jens: DI bin ich dabei; aktuell machen mir meine Rippen noch zu schaffen (Barbie letzten DI), aber ich hoffe das es DI wieder geht. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (11. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Die Frage war nach Klamotten und da hat Stadler zweifelsohne eine riesige und gute Auswahl. Ähnlich wie es vor vielen, vielen Jahren eine sehr gute Auswahl bei Karstadt gab - das ist natürlich heute nix mehr. Von mir aus kannst du jetzt auch laut los lachen.
> 
> @ Jens: DI bin ich dabei; aktuell machen mir meine Rippen noch zu schaffen (Barbie letzten DI), aber ich hoffe das es DI wieder geht.
> 
> ...



Im Vergleich zum normalen Fahrradfachhandel haben auch Karstadt und BOC eine große Auswahl an Bekleidung vorrätig. Nach der Kompetenz diese fachlich gut zu verkaufen wurde ja nicht eindeutig gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (11. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zum normalen Fahrradfachhandel haben auch Karstadt und BOC eine große Auswahl an Bekleidung vorrätig. Nach der Kompetenz diese fachlich gut zu verkaufen wurde ja nicht eindeutig gefragt.





Quen schrieb:


> Die Frage war nach Klamotten und da hat Stadler zweifelsohne eine riesige und gute Auswahl. Ähnlich wie es vor vielen, vielen Jahren eine sehr gute Auswahl bei Karstadt gab - das ist natürlich heute nix mehr. Von mir aus kannst du jetzt auch laut los lachen.
> 
> @ Jens: DI bin ich dabei; aktuell machen mir meine Rippen noch zu schaffen (Barbie letzten DI), aber ich hoffe das es DI wieder geht.
> 
> ...




Also ich habe mit BOC und mit Stadler miese erfahrungen...BOC hat mir ein schrottes Rad bewusst verkauft (ich habs zwei Tage späte festgestellt - damals war ich noch mit cityrad unterwegs) und als ich es umtauschen wollte und mein Geld wiederhaben haben sie rumgemeckert ud wollten sich weigern...
und Stadler ist mir vor zwei wochen auch garnicht gefallen...aber da man ja seine eigene meinung vertreten darf... ich werd weiterhin bei Bike-Infection bleiben...


----------



## tweetygogo (11. Mai 2012)

Stadler ist wie ATB und Keha Sport zusammen, teuer und schei... Service.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (11. Mai 2012)

Stadler ist doch OK zum Klamotten stöbern, man braucht wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man dort etwas anprobiert und anschließend online bestellt


----------



## JaWa1896 (11. Mai 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Stadler ist doch OK zum Klamotten stöbern, man braucht wenigstens kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man dort etwas anprobiert und anschließend online bestellt


Dass ist auch der einzige Vorteil...


----------



## schaumi (11. Mai 2012)

Wobei es bei Keha Sport immer satte Rabatte von 20% gibt (zumindest bei Oneal Sachen ansonsten je nach EK-Preis) und das meistens ohne Nachfragen. Mal abgesehen von der Freundlichkeit vom Chef, ist schon etwas speziel.


----------



## Quen (11. Mai 2012)

Dann sind ja alle glücklich.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2012)

Ich finde auch, dass zumindestens die Auswahl an Klamotten bei Stadler riesig ist. Die Preise sind zum Teil höher als im Netz, ist ja klar. Es gibt aber auch oft Angebote. 

Nix gegen Bike-Infection, aber allein die Größe der Klamottenabteilung ist bei Stadler schon 5x so groß, wie BI im Ganzen. Bei BI gibt es allerdings zum Teil ganz kultige FR-Sachen, die es bei Stadler nicht gibt. Stadler hat eher so CC- und Renndradzeugs - aber nicht nur.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. Mai 2012)

schaumi schrieb:


> Wobei es bei Keha Sport immer satte Rabatte von 20% gibt (zumindest bei Oneal Sachen ansonsten je nach EK-Preis) und das meistens ohne Nachfragen. Mal abgesehen von der Freundlichkeit vom Chef, ist schon etwas speziel.



Der müsste mir die Sachen schon schenken, damit ich da noch mal einkaufe.


----------



## bastis (11. Mai 2012)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Der müsste mir die Sachen schon schenken, damit ich da noch mal einkaufe.



Nicht einmal geschenkt!


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Mai 2012)

Bei Stadler kann man gut Helme kaufen. Haben eine gute, breite Auswahl. Zwar kein Full-Face Sortiment dabei, aber für CC / AM / Enduro ist für jeden was dabei.

Klamotten naja, groß ist die Abteilung keine Frage, aber meine Dynamics Shorts liegen mittlerweile im Schrank herum.

Da ich in Hohenbostel wohne, und quasi nur den Berg runterrollen muss um bei BI vor der Tür zu stehen, ist das für mich die erste Adresse.


----------



## dieFluse (11. Mai 2012)

Ich mag Stadtler nicht mehr aufgrund der Inkompetenz und nicht so prall "gelaufene Abläufe". Kundenservice ist... ähm... ich sag mal, der blieb auf der Strecke. Ein guter Berater der selbst mal Downhiller war und alle anderen waren für den Hintern. Klar hab ich bisher das ein oder andere gute Klamottenschnäppchen bekommen (wie eine von dir tmf superhero) genannte Dynamicshorts  und Pflegemittelchen gibt´s da auch ohne Ende aber ich verweigere seit meinem letztem Besuch dort den Einkauf.  Helme... 2 (?) verschiedene Fullfacehelme und ansonsten habe ich IMMER das Gefühl, dass es entweder Mist ist oder vom Preis her total überhöht und ne vernünftige Beratung gibt es eben nicht. Als Anfänger geht man dann halt doch lieber woanders hin.


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
mal eine Wasserstandsmeldung von der Trail und Mitgliederentwicklung:
1. Trails: der vertrag ist von uns unterschrieben und mit (haftpflicht) Versicherungsnachweis an die NLF geschickt worden. Der vertrag sieht vor , das als 3. Person die Region Hannover mit unterschreibt und das es vorher eine Trailbegehung  aller Parteien gibt. Die Wird am Montag Nachmittag auf dem Ü30 stattfinden. Ich hoffe das dann alles blitzschnell gehen wird. die NLF und Wir sind uns da einig, das die Zeit jetzt läuft.

2. Mitgliederzahl:
Wir sind sehr kurz davor die 3stellig Mitgliederzahl zu knacken. Aber es sind die letzten Wochen keine neuen Anträge eingegangen. um die 100 jetzt noch zu knacken, haben wir uns ausgedacht, das Mitglied 100 und 111 je ein 
Deister finest Trails Shirt als Geschenk bekommen.

Also nicht lange zögern!


----------



## zoomie (11. Mai 2012)

Schappi - Supi Idee - dann muß da aber noch die Nummer mit drauf!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Mai 2012)

Huch, das bin ja ich


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2012)

Was ist denn mit dem Ladies? Braucht's da auch erst noch 'ne Begehung oder wird der Trail mit dem Ü30 dann zusammen freigegeben? Ich würd' da gern mal wieder fahren.


----------



## dieFluse (11. Mai 2012)

Wieviel kurz bevor steht es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Huch, das bin ja ich



Irgendwo musste ich das Bild ja klauen


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit dem Ladies? Braucht's da auch erst noch 'ne Begehung oder wird der Trail mit dem Ü30 dann zusammen freigegeben? Ich würd' da gern mal wieder fahren.


Bei der Begehung geht es um Bauart und Höhe der Hindernisse.
Wenn das alles OK ist hoffe ich das beide Trails schnellsten freigegeben werden. Es soll schon die ersten Biker mit Triebstau geben


----------



## schappi (11. Mai 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Wieviel kurz bevor steht es denn?


Das möchtest du wohl gerne wissen Herzblatt 
Wird aber nicht verraten um die Spannung zu erhöhen Das wissen nur Roudy und ich


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Bei der Begehung geht es um Bauart und Höhe der Hindernisse.
> Wenn das alles OK ist hoffe ich das beide Trails schnellsten freigegeben werden. Es soll schon die ersten Biker mit Triebstau geben


Zur Not müssen wir den Ladies mal wieder in der umgekehrten Richtung befahren. Unten ist ja kein Schild


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Mai 2012)

@matzinski:
Den Ladies hoch...
...das gucke ich mir gerne an, aber im Campingstuhl mit einem Bier


----------



## ssiemund (11. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich werfe mal die Frage ein ob jemand am kommenden Dienstag früh Abends im Deister unterwegs ist?
> 
> ...


Hallo Jens
was nennst du denn Frühabend  also 18:00Uhr am Parkplatz Bredenbeck war gut, 18:00 am Taternpfahl ist schon 'ne Herausforderung, aber noch früher geht bei mir nicht. Also, wenn eure Abfahrstzeit im genannten Bereich liegt bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Quen (11. Mai 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> was nennst du denn Frühabend  also 18:00Uhr am Parkplatz Bredenbeck war gut, 18:00 am Taternpfahl ist schon 'ne Herausforderung, aber noch früher geht bei mir nicht. Also, wenn eure Abfahrstzeit im genannten Bereich liegt bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.
> Gruß
> Stephan


Wieder 18:30 am Taternpfahl? Dann könnt ihr kurz nach 18:00 entspannt am Parkplatz starten... Ich fahre dann evtl. vorher schon ne kleine Runde.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (11. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> @ Jens: DI bin ich dabei; aktuell machen mir meine Rippen noch zu schaffen (Barbie letzten DI), aber ich hoffe das es DI wieder geht.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


oh;du legst dich auch mal ab..
Alles gut?


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @matzinski:
> Den Ladies hoch...
> ...das gucke ich mir gerne an, aber im Campingstuhl mit einem Bier


Da musst du aber früh aufstehen. Sagen wir Sonntag so gegen 11:00 oben am Ausgang ? Wir nehmen dann gerne auch ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (11. Mai 2012)

Nicht so wie du zuletzt (zum Glück)... Ist nur ne Rippenprellung, gibt schlimmeres. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (11. Mai 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> was nennst du denn Frühabend  also 18:00Uhr am Parkplatz Bredenbeck war gut, 18:00 am Taternpfahl ist schon 'ne Herausforderung, aber noch früher geht bei mir nicht. Also, wenn eure Abfahrstzeit im genannten Bereich liegt bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.
> Gruß
> Stephan



18.00 Uhr Parkplatz ist doch gut!


----------



## ssiemund (11. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr Parkplatz ist doch gut!


prima  bin dabei
Stephan


----------



## stefan64 (11. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @matzinski:
> Den Ladies hoch...
> ...das gucke ich mir gerne an, aber im Campingstuhl mit einem Bier



Was Matze verschwiegen hat, ist, dass wir nur den Ladies Light hochfahren.
Die richtige Linie halte ich wirklich größtenteils für unfahrbar.


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Mai 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Was Matze verschwiegen hat, ist, dass wir nur den Ladies Light hochfahren.
> Die richtige Linie halte ich wirklich größtenteils für unfahrbar.



Na dann trinke ich mein Bier alleine ^^ Wenn schon dann richtig.

Aber ich gebe zu dass die Hauptlinie schon sehr schwer hoch zu fahren ist.


----------



## stefan64 (11. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Na dann trinke ich mein Bier alleine ^^ Wenn schon dann richtig.
> 
> Aber ich gebe zu dass die Hauptlinie schon sehr schwer hoch zu fahren ist.



So war das nicht gemeint.
Das alkfreie Weizen darfst du trotzdem spendieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Mai 2012)

@stefan:

Wenn es mich Sonntag Morgens aus dem Bett reißt, komme ich gerne auf das Alkoholfreie Weizen zurück


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Was Matze verschwiegen hat, ist, dass wir nur den Ladies Light hochfahren.
> Die richtige Linie halte ich wirklich größtenteils für unfahrbar.


Stefan, du hast die Pointe versaut


----------



## Hitzi (11. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @stefan:
> 
> Wenn es mich Sonntag Morgens aus dem Bett reißt, komme ich gerne auf das Alkoholfreie Weizen zurück



Das wird nie nix


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Mai 2012)

Auf der Rakete sind fast alle Baumstämme die die Eingänge versperrten WEG!!

Man hat also wieder freie Fahrt.


----------



## Barbie SHG (12. Mai 2012)

Am barbie ist der obere und untere teil von unseren freunden mit den ganz schweren geräten plattgemacht worden. Ca. 50 % kaputt :banghead:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Mai 2012)

Unter dem Deckmantel des Naturschutzes natürlich. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## reflux (12. Mai 2012)

untere teil vom farnweg auch


----------



## Phil81 (12. Mai 2012)

Zerstört wurden:

Unterer Teil Farnweg (ab der Lichtung)
Oberer Teil Barbie
Oberer Teil Grab

Einstieg Barbie mitte, danach fahrbar
Ausgang Barbie

Mitte bis Ende Grabweg (ab Dropland)
Mögebier (wobei hier nur Stöckchen gelegt wurden)

Zur Zeit sieht es im Bereich Waldkater sehr wüst aus. Hab vorhin mit einigen Spaziergängern gesprochen diese haben sich auch alle über den schönen Zustand der Wege und die Tolle aussicht auf eine Flächendeckende Verwüstung gefreut.  Da haben unsere Freunde ganze Arbeit geleistet. 

*Eine bitte fahrt nicht einfach um die Äste drum rum. Wenn jeder nur einen Ast wegräumt ist der Trail ruckzuck wieder fahrbar.Wenn auch vorerst ohne Sprünge.*


----------



## NightWing77 (12. Mai 2012)

Na super... !!
Barbie war bis jetzt mein Lieblings Trail, schön flowig und trotzdem was zum springen dabei.
Und jetzt? So lassen oder baut der sich irgentwann von selbst wieder auf


----------



## herkulars (12. Mai 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> *Eine bitte fahrt nicht einfach um die Äste drum rum. Wenn jeder nur einen Ast wegräumt ist der Trail ruckzuck wieder fahrbar.Wenn auch vorerst ohne Sprünge.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (12. Mai 2012)

Kindern was ist den los zur Zeit bei euch. 

Wenn ich aus Bozen wieder komme helfe ich mit aufräumen. 

Geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## JaWa1896 (12. Mai 2012)

Vllt Schau ich mir das morgen mal an...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (12. Mai 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> *Eine bitte fahrt nicht einfach um die Äste drum rum. Wenn jeder nur einen Ast wegräumt ist der Trail ruckzuck wieder fahrbar.Wenn auch vorerst ohne Sprünge.*



*done*,
ein paar Meter haben wir heute freigeräumt, aber da muss jeder mal mit anpacken, damit das Ding wieder frei wird.


----------



## oldnoschool (12. Mai 2012)

Barbie ist ja "nur" ein bisschen verlegt und plattgemacht (habe brav meine 5 Äste weggeräumt).
Aber im Grab- und Farnweg sind zufällig frischgefällte, volle und echt fette  Stämme immer dahin gelegt, wo mal ein Trail war. Ausserdem sieht das für mich nach Kahlschlag aus, mit dem Ziel da in kürze eine neue Schonung mit 'nem hübschen Zaun drum zu machen. Sieht für mich sehr wenig nach Naturschutz und sehr viel nach Forst_wirtschaft_ aus.

Zum Thema "gelenktes Mountainbiken im Deister", wieso sind da eigentlich Radfahrer am Tisch sitzen geblieben, als da Sätze wie "Downhillfahren wird  dann nur auf den vertraglich vereinbarten Trails  legal möglich sein.  Ziel ist ein Abbau der vielfach vorhandenen  illegalen Trails und eine  Lenkung auf wenige Strecken. " gefallen sind. (ich weiss, hinterher kann man immer lästern)

Und wer versichert eigentlich wo was? Und wie konnten wir das bis heute nur ohne verantworten?

Fragen, Fragen, Fragen...

und Frustration.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (12. Mai 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> *Eine bitte fahrt nicht einfach um die Äste drum rum. Wenn jeder nur einen Ast wegräumt ist der Trail ruckzuck wieder fahrbar.Wenn auch vorerst ohne Sprünge.*



!


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Mai 2012)

@oldscool
Die Biker sind am runden Tisch sitzen geblieben, um zu versuchen für Alle etwas Positives rauszuholen.
Wenn man einfach aufsteht und geht, kann man auch nichts erreichen. Manchmal ist das zugegebenermaßen nicht einfach!


----------



## zoomie (13. Mai 2012)

@oldnoschool   Komm doch einfach mal zum Stammtisch, der ist für alle da und Du wirst Deine Fragen haarklein erklärt bekommen. Das Datum dafür wird immer hier im forum bekannt gegeben.. 
Desweiteren gibt es keine 'illegalen' trails oder meinst Du die Tatsächlich Öffentlichen Wege im Wald, die für Wanderer und Fahrradfahrer im Waldgesetz mit Betretungsrecht frei gegeben sind. NWaldLG §23-25


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2012)

oldnoschool schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und wer versichert eigentlich wo was? Und wie konnten wir das bis heute nur ohne verantworten?
> 
> ...



Zum Rest solte man hier wohl nicht Stellung nehmen, aber zum Versicherungsaspekt kann ich vielleicht noch etwas (nur meine Meinung, die mit Sicherheit keine versicherungsrechtliche Hieb- und Stichfestigkeit besitzt) beitragen: Wenn Du Dich im Wald maulst und verletzt wird Deine KK die Krankheitskosten übernehmen und im Nachgang gucken, ob nich jemand anders mitzahlen müsste, weil er z.B. seinen Waldboden nich plattgemacht hat. Insofern ist das eine oder andere für den Waldbesitzer aus dieser Perspektive "zu erklären". 
Dieses "Risiko" hat der Verein bisher abgesichert, da es als Mindestanforderung der Eigentümer gegolten hat. Sprich, wenn Du Dich aufm Kicker maulst, musst Du/Deine KK dem Verein nachweisen, dass der Kicker nicht fachgerecht gebaut war. 
Da wir hier nicht in Amerika sind, ist dieses Risiko eher theoretischer Natur für den Verein/Waldpächter.
Was andere versichert haben, um z.B. ein Downhillrennen in Merxhausen auszurichten oder den Vereinsmitgliedern besondere Leistungen zu bieten wie der Alpenverein, wird gerade geklärt. Ergebnisse werden mit Sicherheit kommuniziert werden, wenns attraktive Angebote dabei sind.


----------



## Xtrashocker (13. Mai 2012)

Aus den Letzen Beiträgen entnehme ich, dass heute kaum jemand im deister unterwegs ist? Ich bin gegen 12 am Sportplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (13. Mai 2012)

Euch viel Spaß in Kaltern, hoffe das ich  nächstes Jahr mitkommen kann.
Grüße aus den USA


Surfjunk schrieb:


> Kindern was ist den los zur Zeit bei euch.
> 
> Wenn ich aus Bozen wieder komme helfe ich mit aufräumen.
> 
> Geht ja gar nicht!


----------



## oldnoschool (13. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich versprech auch die Augen nach dem Stammtisch offen zu halten.

Der Ansatz eine Stimme der MTB'ler zu schaffen war bestimmt ein enormer Schritt nach vorne. Ich denke nur der Weg der "registrierten Trails" kann nur ein erster Schritt sein und auf allen Seiten kann's noch zu einigen Frustrationen kommen.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Mai 2012)

Yo,

wer hat denn auf dem Satellit geschafft? Ich hatte mich mit dem Baum bzw. der Linie drumrum gerade erst angefreundet  Dazu is ja auch die eine oder andere Gerade/Umgehung implementiert worden  - warum nur?


----------



## Doktor44 (13. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich mir den Wald und Flurschaden durch die letzten Aktionen der Forstverwaltung und der FF ansehe, kann ich über den "Schaden" den die Biker angeblich immer anrichten nur lachen ...


----------



## Doktor44 (13. Mai 2012)

Wann und wie eine neue Strecke für den Farnweg bauen??? Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## JaWa1896 (14. Mai 2012)

Das dumme an dem Wald und Flurschaden ist: die Forstverwaltung kann sich richtig schön rausreden...denn die geben heutzutage nur noch Aufträge an Firmen raus, das Land Niedersachsen zählt dann Reparaturhilfen und damit nach die Forstverwaltung dann die Wanderwege wieder heile...d.h. Die können einfach sagen "wir warn's nicht!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (14. Mai 2012)

Versteh gar nicht wieso ein Trail der direkt neben einem Schotterweg langgeht irgendetwas kaputt macht oder stört  Um den Barbie find ich´s auch schade, denn da haben wir neulich so schön geübt.


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. Mai 2012)

@Fluse:

Denk doch mal drüber nach.

Gebiet (Barbiegrab) = Privatforst, bzw. wem auch immer das Gebiet gehört, mag es nicht wenn man auf seinem "Privat"grund irgendwas baut.

Du wirst es ja auch nicht mögen, wenn man auf deinem Privatgrundstück irgendwas durchbaut. Du würdest es auch kaputt machen 

Da ich ja hier der König der "unglücklich formulierten" Beiträge bin (Selbsternennung ^^), hoffe ich das ich hier nicht zu viel schreibe.


----------



## Fh4n (14. Mai 2012)

@Evel:
Marius und ich scharren schon mit den Hufen, bzw. dem Kickstarter!


----------



## matzinski (14. Mai 2012)

Auf dem Barbie sieht es gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus. Ein paar Sprünge sind eingeebnet aber es ist alles wieder von oben bis unten fahrbar.


----------



## dieFluse (14. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @Fluse:
> 
> Denk doch mal drüber nach.
> 
> ...


Haste Recht. Das muss man ja erst mal wissen. Für mich war Deister bisher immer Deister. Naja und die Leute könnten ja auch "einfach" kommunizieren. Als wir neulich da waren da ist so einer mit nem "Waldwagen" langgefahren, auf dem Weg geparkt und im Wald verschwunden querwaldein. Solang keiner was sagt... macht man sich halt auch nicht sonderlich viele Gedanken.


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,
schaut mal in die IG es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Trailbegehung


----------



## bastis (14. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> schaut mal in die IG es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Trailbegehung



leider nix ig.. aba interesse besteht trotzdem.. immer noch zu! man wartet ja ab aba jetzt ist scho ganz schön lang jo


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2012)

dann musst du 3 Mitglieder der IG finden, die für dich bürgen!


----------



## JaWa1896 (14. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> schaut mal in die IG es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Trailbegehung



Würd ich ja gerne aber ich bin ja nicht mit drin....dabei bin ich im Verein... ;-)


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2012)

Die regeln hast du in meinem Vorigen Post gelesen:
Vereinsmitgliedschft ist nicht IG -Mitgliedschaft. Um da Mitglied zu werden musst du 3 IG Mitglieder haben, die für dich bürgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (14. Mai 2012)

Ja, hab ich danach erst gelesen...dann wird's wohl noch dauern...


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. Mai 2012)

Schappi, schreib den Text aus der IG doch einfach hier rein. Das wird ja Alle interessieren.
Ich versuch mich seit ein paar Stunden zu beruhigen, klappt iwie nich!!!


----------



## wolfk (14. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Die regeln hast du in meinem Vorigen Post gelesen:
> Vereinsmitgliedschft ist nicht IG -Mitgliedschaft. Um da Mitglied zu werden musst du 3 IG Mitglieder haben, die für dich bürgen.



Genau der Grund, weshalb ich nicht dem Verein beigetreten bin - die schöne gute alte "Dreiklassengesellschaft" .........


----------



## JaWa1896 (14. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Schappi, schreib den Text aus der IG doch einfach hier rein. Das wird ja Alle interessieren.
> Ich versuch mich seit ein paar Stunden zu beruhigen, klappt iwie nich!!!



Und wenn es um DIE Trailbegehung geht, dann hat das doch auch was mit der Vereinsmitgliedschaft zu tun!


----------



## Ben-G (14. Mai 2012)

ich meine an das fahrverbot auf den beiden trails habe ich mich gehalten obwohl ich nicht im verein bin,also steht mir glaube ich auch höflicherweise auskunft zu.hat ja nicht nur was mit verein sondern allgemeinheit zu tun oder liege ich falsch?!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. Mai 2012)

Ich denke, wenn du hier im offenen Forum etwas ankündigst, was dann nur "bestimmte" Personen sehen können ist das eher unglücklich.

Wenn nichts Geheimes drin steht, so sollte es gepostet werden, denn der Ausgang der Begehung interessiert hier sicher alle.


----------



## Phil81 (14. Mai 2012)

Da ich auch nicht in der IG bin frag ich einfach mal hier. Ladys kann ich dann ja morgen ruhig wieder fahren oder


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute jetzt hier die "jugendfreie" Schilderung was HEUTE BEI DER BEGEHUNG STATTGEFUNDEN HAT UND GESPROCHEN WURDE
heute war die große Trailbegehung des Ü30 mit NLF, der Region (Naherholung und Freizeit) sowie der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde.
Es hat einen ziemlichen Krach mit der UNB gegeben Der Leiter der UNB ist ca 100m den Trail reingegangen, hat die großen Hindernisse gesehen und hat gesagt, das sind Bauwerke, die Im Landschaftsschutzgebiet nicht erlaubt sind und das ganze sei kein Trail sondern eine genehmigungspflichtige Sportanlage so wie es da steht und muss zurückgebaut werden.
Für eine Sportanlage müsste die Stadt Barsinghausen ein Planfeststellungsverfahren durchführen, ein Bebauungsplan aufstellen und bei der Region eine Herauslösung der Anlage aus dem LSG beantragen. (eine Sache von Jahren)
Riesendiskussion, ich war 2mm davor das ganze hinzuschmeißen, den Verein wieder aufzulösen und so weiter zu machen wie zuvor, im Gegenteil sogar richtig xxxxx zu praktizieren.
Aber Evel hat die Situation gerettet mit dem Spruch:
"lieber den vollgeschissenen Spatz in der Hand als die Taube auf dem Dach".
Wir sind jetzt (nach interner Diskussion mit den Trailbauern, die zum Teil auch dabei waren) mit der NLF und der Region Naherholung und Freizeit zu folgendem Plan gekommen.
Rückbau der Großen Hindernisse in ca 3-4 Wochen (vorher zeigen wir es noch einmal den Barsinghäuser Satdtpolitikern um einen "haben wollen Reflex " auszulösen, eine MTB Sportanlage zu errichten. (einen Versuch ist es wert)
Danach Rückbau der großen Sprünge und Verfüllung der Löcher.
Dann Umbau mit Sprüngen an denen kein Holz zu sehen ist und die aussehen wie natürliche Bodenunebenheiten ("eine Verbindung von Material und Boden ist ein Bauwerk und im LSG nicht gestattet" Zitat Leiter UNB.
Danach noch einmal Begehung mit NLF und UNB.
Mit den Forsten sind wir uns einig das wir das mit den 2 Trails weiter durchziehen wollen 
Tut mir leid, das ich keine besseren Nachrichten habe.


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Da ich auch nicht in der IG bin frag ich einfach mal hier. Ladys kann ich dann ja morgen ruhig wieder fahren oder



Da wir keinen abgeschlossenen Vertrag haben, gibt es auch nichts woran man sich als DF vertraglich halten muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Genau der Grund, weshalb ich nicht dem Verein beigetreten bin - die schöne gute alte "Dreiklassengesellschaft" .........


Du bist ja auch ein ganz ein Schlauer, auf solche Sprüche kann ich heute getrost verzichten


----------



## wolfk (14. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch ein ganz ein Schlauer, auf solche Sprüche kann ich heute getrost verzichten



Danke für die Blumen!
Aber so wie ich es geschrieben habe, ist es bei mir angekommen - auf der einen Seite "Förderung des MTB-Sports", ein Verein, der Träger der beiden Trails ist / werden will oder wollte und dann (zuerst) Informationen nur für einen kleinen Kreis.
Deshalb hatte ich auch nur einen Jahresbeitrag gespendet - ein nicht oder nur halb informiertes Vereinsmitglied wollte ich nicht werden.

Ebenfalls


----------



## feldbirne (14. Mai 2012)

ma ganz ehrlich, das hier is doch die reinste verarsche! mein mitgefühl an alle die sich so in die sache und den verein gehängt haben um das ganze zu ermöglichen. nur um jedesmal wieder niedergeschmettert zu werden. 

schappi, die idee mit den politikern ist eine wunderbare idee. kann man nicht ma bei nem grossen fernsehsender um interesse nachfragen? is doch bestimmt im interesse der öffentlichkeit, wenn man die "jugend" in der natur sportlich im griff hat, als dass sie kiffend vor der playse sitzen. vllt könnte man so den druck erhöhen 

ich für meinen teil und da spreche ich nur für mich!, werde nicht weiter warten.  ich fahre so lange es geht ü30 weiter und werde auch zusehen das ich die rakete wieder flott bekomme.

allein schon das wort rückbau löst bei mir das blanke kotzen aus, wenn ich daran denke wieviel arbeit in dem ganzen steckt!

trotzdem ein grosses danke an alle beteiligten für eure mühen und weiter viel glück mit dem "deutschen system"

bis bald im wald


----------



## JaWa1896 (14. Mai 2012)

Danke für die Info Schappi...bin entsetzt...also ich weiß das ihr die CON alle nicht so richtig für ne Zeitung haltet aber ich glaub die würde das schon interessieren und drüber schreiben...grade mit dem was bei der "jugendarbeit" in basche "abgeht sollte das von interesse sein...immerhin sind da doch einige Jugendliche/junge Menschen im Wald!


----------



## ohneworte (14. Mai 2012)

Puh, das Ganze nenne ich mal "ganz herber Rueckschlag" für alle Beteiligten! Respekt an den guten Evil der da die Fassung bewahrt hat!


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Mai 2012)

In die Kerbe hau ich mit rein! Ganz großes Tennis Evel - Lob und Anerkennung dafür. 
Ich frage mich jetzt nur, wie lange das Genehmigungsverfahren für einen Hochsitz dauert  die bauen den ja auch nich aus Erde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (14. Mai 2012)

Das ist doch alles große Ka..e.Der einsatz und Freizeit verzicht derer die viel  Mühe investiert haben wird letztendlich nicht belohnt. Vieleicht hätte man es doch so lassen sollen wie es war.
Weiter auf allen TöW fahren und gut ist.....


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (14. Mai 2012)

Auch wenn ich nur ein paar Tage am Ü30 mithelfen konnte, würde ich die Sachen gerne noch fahren, wenn ich mal wieder im Deister bin. Ein Rückbau ist einfach nur Bullshit! Stehen lassen und einfach nur Fahrrad fahren, egal ob das nun legal oder töw oder wasweißich ist.
Wer das Roadgap abnimmt, aber den oberen Teil nicht, kann doch kein ernsthaftes Interesse an einer guten Zusammenarbeit haben. Dann gibts halt wieder Grauzone und alle sind zufrieden.


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Mai 2012)

Danke, aber da war ich nicht der Einzige. Ich hab Zoomies, Schappis und Taxis Gesicht gesehen, und wusste, ich kann jetzt auch in Spiegel gucken.
Vllt hab ich auch ein paar Sachen gesagt, die nicht so nett waren, aber ich war auch kurz davor mein Rad zu nehmen und zu biken.

Ich finde es im Übrigen eine Frechheit, uns einen Verein gründen zu lassen, der in 3 Monaten einer der größten Radsportvereine Norddeutschlands ist, um im Nachhinein Alles zu blockieren. Wir haben fast 100 Mitglieder, die Geld bezahlen und dafür ein bißchen Spaß haben wollen. Und was is, nix is!

Es ist aber wirklich so, das die Landesforsten mit uns weiter zusammenarbeiten möchten, und deswegen sollten wir weiter am Ball bleiben. Wenn's auch echt schwer fällt.
Meine Hoffnungen schwinden langsam, aber ein klitzeklitzekleines Fünkchen is noch übrig.

Warum steht die Bacardiflasche soweit weg...


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Mai 2012)

Think Global - act local !!!


----------



## JaWa1896 (15. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Warum steht die Bacardiflasche soweit weg...



Ich kann ne 3-Liter-Flasche tequila anbieten!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Danke, aber da war ich nicht der Einzige. Ich hab Zoomies, Schappis und Taxis Gesicht gesehen, und wusste, ich kann jetzt auch in Spiegel gucken.
> Vllt hab ich auch ein paar Sachen gesagt, die nicht so nett waren, aber ich war auch kurz davor mein Rad zu nehmen und zu biken.
> 
> Ich finde es im Übrigen eine Frechheit, uns einen Verein gründen zu lassen, der in 3 Monaten einer der größten Radsportvereine Norddeutschlands ist, um im Nachhinein Alles zu blockieren. Wir haben fast 100 Mitglieder, die Geld bezahlen und dafür ein bißchen Spaß haben wollen. Und was is, nix is!
> ...



Nimm nen Havanna, der macht weniger Schädelbrummen!

Sebastian, Stephan (Roudy?) und vielleicht noch jemand anderes: Bis nachher um 18.00 Uhr Bredenbeck am Sportplatz!


----------



## sundancer (15. Mai 2012)

Das sind ja mal wirklich sch...ß Neuigkeiten.
Trotzdem von mir auch nochmal ein Lob an alle, die sich für die Sache eingesetzt haben und noch einsetzen. 
Vielleicht wird es ja doch noch was. Wenn nicht, löst den Verein auf, schmeißt von den Mitgliedsbeiträgen ne Party für alle und danach geht's im Rudel zum Biken in den Deister, so wie vor dem Verein!
Gruß Basti (Der den Glauben an die Deutsche Politik schon lange verloren hat)


----------



## r0ckZ0r (15. Mai 2012)

Ist am Donnerstag jemand mit 2 Rädern unter sich, anstatt 4 Rädern hinter sich unterwegs?


----------



## exto (15. Mai 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Genau der Grund, weshalb ich nicht dem Verein beigetreten bin - die schöne gute alte "Dreiklassengesellschaft" .........



Ich erkläre es noch mal für dich ganz speziell:

Die *IG* deisterfreun.de ist ein Zusammenschluss von Bikern, die sich, ausgehend von vier, fünf Freunden (deshalb deister *freun.de*) gebildet hat, mit dem ursprünglichen Ziel, das gemeinsame Radfahren im Deister über dieses Forum zu organisieren. Irgendwann gab es dann auch Dinge zu besprechen, die nicht unbedingt in die weltweite Öffentlichkeit gehören. Das ist unter Freunden eben so! Deshalb "geschlossene Gruppe". Auch wenn mittlerweile ein Paar mehr als vier, fünf Biker dieser IG angehören, kenne zumindest ich mindestens 90% aller Mitglieder *persönlich*. Genau dieses persönliche Kennen war und *ist* Zweck dieser Gemeinschaft. Dass sie den Namen mit dem Verein deisterfreun.de e.V. teilt, macht die Sache etwas verwirrend und gefällt mir persönlich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.

Im Übrigen verhält sich das mit den deisterfreun.den wie im "richtigen" Leben: Wer fi*ken will, muss frünlisch sin! (altes kölsches Sprichwort)


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2012)

... Leider hat man jetzt einen Verein, mit mitgliedern, aber keine Strecke wo sie fahren "dürfen" das ist ein doofer Spass, der auch noch für den betroffenen Geld kostet! Unterstützung, klar immer und gerne.. Aber investieren für nix? Ist schon alles ganz schön dumm gelaufen! Mal sehen was die zeit mit sich bringt! Vielleicht gibt es ja wenigstens Vereinstrikots, dann dürfen wir zwar immer noch nicht fahren aber man würde ein Zeichen setzten!!!

Meine Meinung.. Greez Bastis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## zoomie (15. Mai 2012)

Was soll ich sagen - ich wollte würgen an bestimmten Hälsen... 

Ich bin aber ganz klar evel's Meinung - DAS war nicht alles für umsonst, da steckt so viel Zeit und Mühe und Arbeit und auch Erfolg drin...das schmeißen wir nicht weg!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (15. Mai 2012)

Ich kann den teilweise herrschenden Gegenwind einiger User nicht nachvollziehen..

Da werden die Vereinsverantwortlichen in die Kritik genommen, gar das Ganze Vereinskonzept in Frage gestellt, weil irgendwelche Hohlfrüchte die im Wald das Sagen haben, die Trails ablehnen?

Vielleicht sollte man mal sich selbst hinterfragen, was man für "das Biken im Deister" tut oder getan hat, bevor man hier unterschwellig den wirklich engagierten noch in den Rücken fällt..

Warum nicht mal ein Biker-Flashmob in Wennigsen? Mit den heutigen Medien könnte man das ordentlich aufziehen und würde sicherlich für Aufsehen sorgen..


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen - ich wollte würgen an bestimmten Hälsen...
> 
> Ich bin aber ganz klar evel's Meinung - DAS war nicht alles für umsonst, da steckt so viel Zeit und Mühe und Arbeit und auch Erfolg drin...das schmeißen wir nicht weg!


Nur dadurch das ich mich immer breit vor dich gestellt habe konnte ich das verhindern
Altes Chinesisches Sprichwort:
Nur wer gegen den Strom schwimmt kommt zur Quelle.
wer mit dem Strom schwimmt geht im Meer verloren


----------



## Koch_MC (15. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die ganze Sache auch sehr schade, aber für mich deutete sich das schon langsam an. Jedenfalls bin ich sehr skeptisch geworden, als ich gehört habe, dass nun auch noch eine Behörde da reinzureden hat.

Zum Thema IG/Verein kann ich nicht viel sagen, dafür wohne ich wohl auch noch nicht lange genug am Deister, aber wie einiges in letzter Zeit gelaufen ist, halte ich für sehr unglücklich. Wenn man nach außen eine Trail- und Bausperrung kommuniziert um den Vereinstrial zu schützen bzw. das Vorhaben ihn entstehen zu lassen, dann finde ich das Ok. 

Auf der anderen Seite kann es aber nicht sein, dass ein "innerer Kreis (IG) meint, für Ihn gelten andere Regeln und baut dann fleissig weiter an dem Trial. Ihr wusstet doch, dass es kritsch stand um den Bau und das die Situation mit noch größeren Obsacles und Hindernissen nicht besser wird, sollte klar gewesen sein. Ob das jetzt das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat, kann ich nicht sagen, aber vereinsdienlich war das bestimmt nicht. 

Ich könnte mich jetzt gern flamen oder was auch immer, aber auf dem Hintergrund dieser Tatsachen fühle ich mich doch etwas verarscht und ärger mich ein wenig über den bezahlten Mitgliedsbeitrag.


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Warum nicht mal ein Biker-Flashmob in Wennigsen? Mit den heutigen Medien könnte man das ordentlich aufziehen und würde sicherlich für Aufsehen sorgen..




Find ich gut.. aba obs jemanden interessiert?


----------



## JaWa1896 (15. Mai 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Find ich gut.. aba obs jemanden interessiert?



Ich glaub da müsste man dann wurklich sowas wie nen TV-Sender drauf aufmerksam machen...aber erstmal abwarten und gucken was die nächsten Wochen bringen fände ich erstmal am besten...Solange die Vorsitzenden/Verantwortlichen die Flinte nicht ins Korn werfen...


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2012)

Noch eimal klar zum mitmeißeln:
Gestern hat niemand die Idee der Trails in Frage gestellt.
Was von der UNB abgelehnt wurde war die Ausführung der Großen Bauwerke mit Quer-Balken und Stämmen die im Boden verankert waren.
Die Vereinstrails sind immer noch zu realisieren und wir hätten dafür auch die volle Unterstützung der NLF und der Region , sie müssen aber von den Bauwerken "natürlich" aussehen. Also ein Flowtrail mit anliegen und "natürlichen Sprüngen" die sich in den Geländeverlauf einfügen.
 North Shore und Riesendoubles mit Unterkonstruktionen aus Stämmen sind daher nicht möglich.
Mit den jetzigen Bauten in Größe und Dichte ist es nach UNB eine Sportanlage und kein naturnaher Trail mehr.
Eine Sportanlage muss durch ein Genehmigungsverfahren durch und dafür ist im 1. Schritt die Stadt Barsinghausen zuständig


----------



## zoomie (15. Mai 2012)

Koch MC - was ist denn genau Deine Lösungsmöglichkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Noch eimal klar zum mitmeißeln:
> Gestern hat niemand die Idee der Trails in Frage gestellt.
> Was von der UNB abgelehnt wurde war die Ausführung der Großen Bauwerke mit Quer-Balken und Stämmen die im Boden verankert waren.
> Die Vereinstrails sind immer noch zu realisieren und wir hätten dafür auch die volle Unterstützung der NLF und der Region , sie müssen aber von den Bauwerken "natürlich" aussehen. Also ein Flowtrail mit anliegen und "natürlichen Sprüngen" die sich in den Geländeverlauf einfügen.
> ...




finde ich sogar auf einer Seite gut! 

also jetzt alle Sprünge wieder weg, löcher zu etwas vernünftiges bauen und noch mal versuchen !


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Mai 2012)

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall begrüßen, wenn hier nicht weiter wegen der Mitgliedsbeiträge rumgeheult werden würde!
Seit Jahr und Tag wird im Deister ausserordentliches geleistet, was die Vertretung unserer Interessen und alles andere angeht (Schleifkorbtrage etc.). Und jetzt kommen hier welche aus den Löchern und heulen wg des toten Kapitals in Form der horrenden Beitragsgebühr  da geht mir echt das Klappmesser in der Tasche auf...denkt Ihr Evel und Schappi nutzen das Geld, um sich Samstag abends Koks & Nutten nach Hause zu bestellen?
Ich wäre weiterhin dafür, dass die Heulsusen gegen Erstattung der Mitgliedsbeiträge aus dem Verein entlassen werden und sich eigene Trails bauen können


----------



## dieFluse (15. Mai 2012)

Ich finde die Idee vom "Einbezug" bzw Aufmerksam-machen der Öffentlichkeit von Zoomie gar nicht schlecht *attacke*
Aber dazu müsste man zb die Zeitungsreporter auf seine Seite ziehen und dafür sorgen, dass schöne dicke und fette Artikel ZU GUNSTEN der Biker in diversen Zeitungen erscheint. Die anderen hatten iwie immer so einen negativen Beigeschmack.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (15. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommen hier welche aus den Löchern und heulen wg des toten Kapitals in Form der horrenden Beitragsgebühr  da geht mir echt das Klappmesser in der Tasche auf...denkt Ihr Evel und Schappi nutzen das Geld, um sich Samstag abends Koks & Nutten nach Hause zu bestellen?
> Ich wäre weiterhin dafür, dass die Heulsusen gegen Erstattung der Mitgliedsbeiträge aus dem Verein entlassen werden und sich eigene Trails bauen können


 
Dafür gibts am Turm ne Hopfenkaltschale!


----------



## Hitzi (15. Mai 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee vom "Einbezug" bzw Aufmerksam-machen der Öffentlichkeit von Zoomie gar nicht schlecht *attacke*
> Aber dazu müsste man zb die Zeitungsreporter auf seine Seite ziehen und dafür sorgen, dass schöne dicke und fette Artikel ZU GUNSTEN der Biker in diversen Zeitungen erscheint. Die anderen hatten iwie immer so einen negativen Beigeschmack.



Auch wenn deine Wünsche mehr als fromm sind möchte ich keine chinesischen Verhältnisse haben.......... 
In anderen Ländern müssen Reporter für eine freie Berichterstattung das Leben lassen... also lassen wir solche Vorschläge lieber......

Versuche die Presse von unserem Vorhaben zu überzeugen, dann schreiben sie schon das was du lesen möchtest......


----------



## wolfk (15. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich erkläre es noch mal für dich ganz speziell:


 Danke.


exto schrieb:


> Die *IG* deisterfreun.de ist ein Zusammenschluss von Bikern, die sich, ausgehend von vier, fünf Freunden (deshalb deister *freun.de*) gebildet hat, mit dem ursprünglichen Ziel, das gemeinsame Radfahren im Deister über dieses Forum zu organisieren. Irgendwann gab es dann auch Dinge zu besprechen, die nicht unbedingt in die weltweite Öffentlichkeit gehören. Das ist unter Freunden eben so! Deshalb "geschlossene Gruppe".


Was ja auch völlig ok ist.



exto schrieb:


> Dass sie den Namen mit dem Verein deisterfreun.de e.V. teilt, macht die Sache etwas verwirrend und gefällt mir persönlich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht.


Auch das war nicht der Grund meines Kommentars.

Zum Zeitpunkt meines Beitrages wurde etwas zu Problemen mit den "Vereinstrails" gepostet - nähere Einzelheiten sollten aber nur die IG-Mitglieder erfahren.


schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> schaut mal in die IG es gibt Neuigkeiten von der Trailbegehung





bastis schrieb:


> leider nix ig.. aba interesse besteht trotzdem.. immer noch zu! man wartet ja ab aba jetzt ist scho ganz schön lang jo





schappi schrieb:


> dann musst du 3 Mitglieder der IG finden, die für dich bürgen!





JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Würd ich ja gerne aber ich bin ja nicht mit drin....dabei bin ich im Verein... ;-)





schappi schrieb:


> Die regeln hast du in meinem Vorigen Post gelesen:
> Vereinsmitgliedschft ist nicht IG -Mitgliedschaft. Um da Mitglied zu werden musst du 3 IG Mitglieder haben, die für dich bürgen.



usw. usw. ...

Vereinsmitglieder, Spender und sonstige Interessierte die das Projekt "Vereinstrail" befürworten, unterstützen usw. sollten nicht informiert werden.
Das nicht nur ich dies nicht so ganz gut fand, konnte man ja noch in anderen Kommentaren lesen.
Es wurde dann ja auch korrigiert und ist abgehakt!

Ich nehme aber mal an, dass auch in Zukunft über Dinge die eigentlich auch für Vereinsmitglieder (und potenzielle Vereinsmitglieder) interessant sind, nur die IG-Mitglieder informiert werden, ganz einfach weil es "Doppelmitgliederschaften" gibt und die Kernmannschaft des Vereins aus der IG entstanden ist - so ist jedenfalls meine "Lebenserfahrung".



exto schrieb:


> Im Übrigen verhält sich das mit den deisterfreun.den wie im "richtigen" Leben: Wer fi*ken will, muss frünlisch sin! (altes kölsches Sprichwort)


Freundlich bin ich immer - nur reicht das nicht immer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koch_MC (15. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Koch MC - was ist denn genau Deine Lösungsmöglichkeit?



Nun dazu kann ich herzlich wenig sagen, weil mir einfach Hintergrundinformationen fehlen. 

Um das nochmal klarzustellen... meine Kritik richtig sich eher dagegen, dass auf der einen Seite gesagt wird: "... wenn dir etwas an der Streckenführung nicht gefällt, dann kannst du selber was mit dem Spaten in der Hand daran ändern" aber auf der anderen Seite die "Baumaßnahmen" aber unter Ausschluss der (Vereins-)Öffentlichkeit verabredet und ausgeführt werden. Ich fände ein wenig mehr Transparenz und Mitsprache wünschenswert bei Vereinsdingen (wozu ich den Ü30 bisher immer gezählt habe)


----------



## Madeba (15. Mai 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> ...
> Ich nehme aber mal an, dass auch in Zukunft über Dinge die eigentlich auch für Vereinsmitglieder (und potenzielle Vereinsmitglieder) interessant sind, nur die IG-Mitglieder informiert werden, ganz einfach weil es "Doppelmitgliederschaften" gibt und die Kernmannschaft des Vereins aus der IG entstanden ist - so ist jedenfalls meine "Lebenserfahrung".
> ...


wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, soll der Verein eine eigenee Plattform auf der Vereins-Homepage bekommen, oder hier im Forum eine eigene IG.
Vermutlich gibt es im Moment aber wichtigere Dinge zu erledigen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. Mai 2012)

Ok, ab sofort Transparenz.
Ich werde hier in Zukunft schreiben was Alles auf dem Ü30 abgeht. Dann kann Jeder selbst entscheiden, ob Er sich beteiligen möchte.

Ganz erholt vom gestrigen Tag hab ich mich noch nicht, war auch ein bißchen zuviel des Guten. Den Kopf in Sand stecken sollte man aber nicht, irgendwas geht doch noch.
In den nächsten Wochen passiert erst mal nix, die politische Seite muß sich den Trail in jetzigem Zustand mal betrachten, um zu wissen was wir haben möchten.
Danach müssen die Sprünge erst mal zurückgebaut werden, damit wir den Vertrag machen können und fahren dürfen.
Mir schwebt dann ein wirklich flowiger Trail mit paar Anliegern und Wellen vor, der sich einfach optisch völlig in die Landschaft integriert. Das kann man so hinkriegen, das es auch Spaß macht. Problem ist nur, is ne Menge Arbeit. 
Ich würde aber vorschlagen das so zu machen. Man kann bestimmt auch ein paar Sprünge als Buckel tarnen.
Aufgeben möcht ich noch nicht, war einfach zuviel Arbeit bisher.

Wenn das allerdings auch nicht geht, dann hab auch ich keine Lust mehr.
Wie gesagt,wir MÜSSEN erst mal weiter machen!


----------



## wolfk (15. Mai 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, soll der Verein eine eigenee Plattform auf der Vereins-Homepage bekommen, oder hier im Forum eine eigene IG.


Löst aber das Problem der "unbewussten" Informationsfilterung nicht.


Madeba schrieb:


> Vermutlich gibt es im Moment aber wichtigere Dinge zu erledigen.


Zustimmung!
Lösung: Einfach offenere Kommunikation der Vereinsarbeit (Info zu den "nicht IG-Trails") hier im "Biken im Deister", schon weil auf der Vereinsseite hierher verlinkt ist.

(Dieser Post soll nicht die IG kritisieren! )


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ok, ab sofort Transparenz.
> Ich werde hier in Zukunft schreiben was Alles auf dem Ü30 abgeht.



sollte man nicht wirklich noch eine weitere ig aufmachen?= es gab schon mal eine Abstimmung darüber, aber leider kein Ergebnis! 

sag bescheid wenn du was in die Hand nimmst, ich helfe gerne, vor allem die nächstens zwei Wochen!


----------



## wolfk (15. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mir schwebt dann ein wirklich flowiger Trail mit paar Anliegern und Wellen vor, der sich einfach optisch völlig in die Landschaft integriert. Das kann man so hinkriegen, das es auch Spaß macht. Problem ist nur, is ne Menge Arbeit.
> Ich würde aber vorschlagen das so zu machen. Man kann bestimmt auch ein paar Sprünge als Buckel tarnen.
> Aufgeben möcht ich noch nicht, war einfach zuviel Arbeit bisher.





Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wenn das allerdings auch nicht geht, dann hab auch ich keine Lust mehr.
> Wie gesagt,wir MÜSSEN erst mal weiter machen!



Dumme Frage: Kann man nicht vorher mit der UNB abklären was "gerade noch" geht?
"Nachher" kann man ja immer noch "millimeterweise" notwendige Sicherungsmaßnahmen machen...

Ich war Anfang Mai in Latsch im Vinschgau.
Dort mussten Trails gesperrt und neue ausgebaut werden.
Auf wundersame Weise wurden die den Trail querenden  Wasserrinnen besonderes großzügig dimensoniert:



Zitat der Trailbauer:
"Nur nie gerade, Kurven und Wellen...
Lehrbuch 1 der IMBA. Die Wellen können gedrückt werden oder aktiv gesprungen werden. Schöner Nebeneffekt, das Wasser kann schön ablaufen."



Wasserrinne im Bau..



..und im Sprung


----------



## zoomie (15. Mai 2012)

Super - dann mach doch noch einer ne weitere IG auf, damit wäre DAS Problem ja dann gelöst. Haken dran.


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Super - dann mach doch noch einer ne weitere IG auf, damit wäre DAS Problem ja dann gelöst. Haken dran.



hat das irgendwer behauptet?????


----------



## Koch_MC (15. Mai 2012)

Nun ich denke letztendlich ist die Sache doch ganz einfach... wenn die  Sachen auf ein normales Maß zurückgebaut werden und eine Abnahme  stattgefunden hat, können die Sprünge und Gaps in Zukunft sicher nach und nach  ein Stückchen wachsen, so dass auch die "Mosher Fraktion" auf ihre  kosten kommt.   Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jedes Jahr eine neue  Begehung stattfindet und die Strecke erneut abgenommen werden muss 

Es war vielleicht nicht die beste Idee, die ganzen Bauten vor Abnahme schon am Limit zu haben.


----------



## Seniorenbiken (15. Mai 2012)

wie habe ich die vielen qualifizierten meinungen vermisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (15. Mai 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> hat das irgendwer behauptet?????



Basti - liest Du alles mit oder filterst Du Sachen raus? Ich meinte die Diskussion um die IG .

Und nein - nach der erneuten Begehung können wir nicht einfach wieder bauen wie wir wollen. 
Hast Du an die Konsequenzen gedacht: Strafe, Sperrung,....  Meint ihr vielleicht die wohnen auf Bäumen, gucken sich das einmal an und werden niemals wieder da auftauchen?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. Mai 2012)

An die Schreiberlinge der letzten paar posts, die nicht Mitglieder in der schon weit vor dem Bestehen des Vereins gegründeten, IG sind... :

Führt euch noch mal genau den Inhalt eurer Beiträge zu Gemüte und überlegt wer hier wohl alles mitlesen kann und dieses auch tut!
Und ob ihr damit positiv auf die Genehmiger einwirkt oder eher das Gegenteil sein könnte.
Genau aus dem Grund haben wir die geschützte IG + das es euch mit euren Beiträgen schwer fallen wird, drei Befürworter zu finden, um in die IG zu kommen.
Diese Regel gilt  übrigens auch schon lange bevor der Verein gegründet wurde.


----------



## Torben. (15. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute jetzt hier die "jugendfreie" Schilderung was HEUTE BEI DER BEGEHUNG STATTGEFUNDEN HAT UND GESPROCHEN WURDE
> Der Leiter der UNB ist ca 100m den Trail reingegangen, hat die großen Hindernisse gesehen und hat gesagt, das sind Bauwerke, die Im Landschaftsschutzgebiet nicht erlaubt sind und das ganze sei kein Trail sondern eine genehmigungspflichtige Sportanlage so wie es da steht und muss zurückgebaut werden.
> Für eine Sportanlage müsste die Stadt Barsinghausen ein Planfeststellungsverfahren durchführen, ein Bebauungsplan aufstellen und bei der Region eine Herauslösung der Anlage aus dem LSG beantragen. (eine Sache von Jahren)
> 
> ...





feldbirne schrieb:


> ma ganz ehrlich, das hier is doch die reinste verarsche! mein mitgefühl an alle die sich so in die sache und den verein gehängt haben um das ganze zu ermöglichen. nur um jedesmal wieder niedergeschmettert zu werden.
> 
> ich für meinen teil und da spreche ich nur für mich!, werde nicht weiter warten.  ich fahre so lange es geht ü30 weiter und werde auch zusehen das ich die rakete wieder flott bekomme.
> dabei!
> ...



Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein wie stellen die sich das denn vor ??? 
ich für mich schließe daraus das ich wierder mache was ich will, wo ich will, wie ich will und wann ich will VERARSCHEN LASS ICH MICH NICHT. 

just do it and have fun


----------



## bastis (15. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Basti - liest Du alles mit oder filterst Du Sachen raus? Ich meinte die Diskussion um die IG .


Dann habe ich falsch aufgefasst, nimm dir nen Tee  der beruhigt deine nerven


----------



## Torben. (15. Mai 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> Wenn man nach außen eine Trail- und Bausperrung kommuniziert um den Vereinstrial zu schützen bzw. das Vorhaben ihn entstehen zu lassen, dann finde ich das Ok.
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite kann es aber nicht sein, dass ein "innerer Kreis (IG) meint, für Ihn gelten andere Regeln und baut dann fleissig weiter an dem Trial.



2 dinge die nicht passen...
1.Die die dort gebaut haben während der sperrung gehören der ig nichtmal an... kannst also nicht behaupten die ig nehme sich rechte die anderen verwehrt werden.
2. hättest du dich an die sperrung gehalten dann wüsstest du nicht das dort in der zeit gebaut worden ist... ...


----------



## taxifolia (15. Mai 2012)

Nach dem Termin gestern war ich ziemlich , weil die Untere Naturschutzbehörde wie immer schlecht vorbereitet war oder sich nicht erinnern durfte ( Wir haben nieeee über Bauten beim runden Tisch gesprochen) und der ganze Prozess von deren Seite verpeilt ( ineffizient )  gelaufen ist. Bereits bei der ersten Begehung war bspw. der erste Sprung nach der Schranke an der hohen Warte (der mit den Schützengräben links und rechts) errichtet, ohne dass dies moniert wurde, Zahnschmerzen hatten die aber schon damals.
Ungeschickt von Seiten der Buddeltruppe war, NASA Rampen zu errichten (Ich meine die mit den Kabeltrommelelementen oder dieses imposante BMX Trickding). 
Ich hätte aber auch erwartet, dass man spätestens jetzt, besser noch an einem der runden Tische, klar definiert, was buddelmäßig geht und was nicht, eine solche Antwort werden wir aber nicht bekommen, die Begründung findet sich der charmanten LSG- H 23 -Landschaftschutzgebietsverordnung Norddeister
Auch wenn es der Normalo- Biker ( ich auch !) nicht toll findet da reinzusehen, steht alles da drin, was die Naturschutzbehörde nervt, guckst Du: 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52069784/LSG-VO-H-23.pdf

Insofern wird es beim jetzigen Vorgehen über die Region als Moderatorin zwischen Bikern und Forsten niemals ein o.k. für Bauten geben, wie sie teilweise gebaut wurden, Stichwort Gesetzesbindung der Verwaltung.

Wenn im Deister was steht, sollten es naturbedingte Sprünge sein, die natürliche Bodenunebenheiten ausnutzen, ihr wisst hoffentlich was ich meine. 
Der Umweltdiktator muss also erkennen können, dass eher die Natur hier günstige Bedingungen geschaffen hat und nicht der Mensch und nickt das ab. 
Blöd, dass ich solche Sachen in das öffentliche Forum schreiben muss, weil in der IG nicht alle mitlesen können. Deswegen kann ich auch manches nicht schreiben, weil es mit Taktik zu tun hat oder die anderen schlauer macht. 
Mit fällt aber keine bessere Lösung ein als die mit der IG, weil sich sonst jemand reinmogeln kann, der  verpetzt, was wir vorhaben. Hat nur mit klandestinem Vorgehen zu tun, nicht mit Drei-Klassen-Gesellschaft.

Ich werde nochmal nachsehen, ob der Ü30 wegen der Nähe zum Nienstädter Pass tatsächlich noch auf den Gebiet der LSVO liegt oder noch in der Fahrbahntrasse, wenn ja, kriegen wir einen echten Bikepark  Ü30, also mit solchen Bauten wie sie jetzt stehen, nur über die Politik hin, weil der Teil aus der LSVO rausgenommen werden muss und die Bauleitplanung Barsinghausens den Bereich beplanen muss. Sauspannend- oder ????? 

Ich halte den Eiertanz auch noch wesentlich länger aus ( zur Warnung: Meine Oma lebt noch und ist 97 Jahre alt)  und schmeiße die Brocken nicht hin- niemals ! 
taxi


----------



## rigger (15. Mai 2012)

Das wird schon wieder leute!!


----------



## Deleted 28330 (15. Mai 2012)

erinnert mich irgendwie an die geschichte von den jungs aus porta. die haben auch einen verein gegründet, weil ihnen verprochen wurde, dass sie ein legales gelände zum biken bekommen würden. dass aus dem ganzen nichts wurde, erfuhren sie erst aus der zeitung.

wie siehts aus mit ladys? da steht ja nichts.


----------



## wolfk (15. Mai 2012)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> + das es euch mit euren Beiträgen schwer fallen wird, drei Befürworter zu finden, um in die IG zu kommen.



Also die Höchststrafe für die "Schreiberlinge"

Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, des es Biker gibt, die sich für die Probleme des "Bikens im Deister" interessieren - ohne sich in die IG "reindrängen" zu wollen - sich aber trotzdem Gedanken machen?

Aber genau die evtl. auch notwendige "Geheimhaltung" gepaart mit solchen "Drohungen" sind sicher die Lösung des Problems......

Ein Schreiberling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (15. Mai 2012)

Basti - Du weißt: Ich reg mich gar nicht auf  

Lucky Luke -


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Also die Höchststrafe für die "Schreiberlinge"
> 
> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, des es Biker gibt, die sich für die Probleme des "Bikens im Deister" interessieren - ohne sich in die IG "reindrängen" zu wollen - sich aber trotzdem Gedanken machen?
> 
> ...



Wolf,
du hast schon mehrfach das Angebot bekommen in den Deister zu kommen und mit den Deisterfreunden zu biken um uns Chauvinisten und Vertreter der 3 Klassengesellschaft kennen zu lernen . Bislang hast du es meins Wissens nicht geschafft. Entweder bist du zu feige, oder du versuchst dir dadurch deine gesunden Vorurteile so lange wie möglich zu erhalten


----------



## schappi (15. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Basti - Du weißt: Ich reg mich gar nicht auf
> 
> Lucky Luke -



Genau dunregst dich nie auf und solange ich zwischen dir und dem Leiter der UNB stehe hat der Mann auch eine reelle Überlebenschance


----------



## zoomie (15. Mai 2012)

Nie hab ich nicht gesagt - aber heute noch nicht


----------



## Bergamounter (15. Mai 2012)

Selbst nach so einer heftigen Niederlage werden wir uns wieder aufraffen und es erneut versuchen, ich habe ja schon so viele Hobbys betrieben, aber was mir hier gleich von Anfang an aufgefallen ist, ist der Zusammenhalt unserer User/ Mitglieder etc.. Wie oft schon sind diverse Trails zerstört worden und 2 Tage später waren sie besser als vorher?

Ich werde weiter dabei bleiben es macht zu viel Spass, auch wenn im Moment gesundheitlich eher eingeschränkt.

Grosses Lob nochmal an unsere Köpfe ( Taxi, schappi, Evel etc.) und ein riesen Danke!!!

Motivation hole ich mir erstmal in Winterberg kommendes WE und dann VOLLGAS


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (15. Mai 2012)

wolfk schrieb:


> Also die Höchststrafe für die "Schreiberlinge"



Ansichtssache und wohl deine Interpretation 



wolfk schrieb:


> Schon mal drüber nachgedacht, des es Biker gibt, die sich für die Probleme des "Bikens im Deister" interessieren - ohne sich in die IG "reindrängen" zu wollen - sich aber trotzdem Gedanken machen?
> 
> Aber genau die evtl. auch notwendige "Geheimhaltung" gepaart mit solchen "Drohungen" sind sicher die Lösung des Problems......
> 
> Ein Schreiberling



Nicht zu laut zu sein hilft manchmal weiter. 
So sollte auch mein Beitrag ein Tip sein und sicher keine Drohung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dieFluse (15. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Auch wenn deine Wünsche mehr als fromm sind möchte ich keine chinesischen Verhältnisse haben..........
> In anderen Ländern müssen Reporter für eine freie Berichterstattung das Leben lassen... also lassen wir solche Vorschläge lieber......
> 
> *Versuche die Presse von unserem Vorhaben zu überzeugen, dann schreiben sie schon das was du lesen möchtest......*


Na das meine ich doch  Aber einen interessierten offenen Radfreundreporter kann man nun mal mehr für das Thema begeistern als einen... ja weiß ich auch nicht. Das hat nichts mit Bestechung oder was weiß ich was zu tun sondern einen offenen, interessierten Artikel oder Bericht wie zb auch das Video aus´m Deister. Wo jemand unterwegs war und die ganzen Biker interviewt hat.


----------



## Koch_MC (15. Mai 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> 2 dinge die nicht passen...
> 1.Die die dort gebaut haben während der sperrung gehören der ig nichtmal an... kannst also nicht behaupten die ig nehme sich rechte die anderen verwehrt werden.



blabla... auf jeden fall war bekannt, dass dort gebaut wird, von wem auch immer. wenn du mir erzählen möchtest, die leute die das errichtet haben waren total externe, dann bin ich ab morgen der kaiser von china! 



Torben. schrieb:


> 2. hättest du dich an die sperrung gehalten dann wüsstest du nicht das dort in der zeit gebaut worden ist... ...



Wenn man den ü30 von unten nach oben schiebt, dann steht da kein schild!


----------



## Quen (15. Mai 2012)

Man man man, das war mal ne nasse Runde heute.

Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, Stephan und Jens! 

Das nächste Mal aber gerne wieder mit Sonne... 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Mai 2012)

oh mann, in 2 Stunden 11 Minuten und 13 Sekunden wird in China ein Laberkopp&Besserwisser zum Kaiser von China gekrönt...


----------



## ssiemund (15. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Man man man, das war mal ne nasse Runde heute.
> 
> Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, Stephan und Jens!
> 
> Das nächste Mal aber gerne wieder mit Sonne... ...


jepp, aber 3°C und Dauerregen sind schon 'ne Unverschämtheit, weiß nicht was sich der da oben dabei denkt 
Bis bald
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## exto (15. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Wolf,
> du hast schon mehrfach das Angebot bekommen in den Deister zu kommen und mit den Deisterfreunden zu biken um uns Chauvinisten und Vertreter der 3 Klassengesellschaft kennen zu lernen . Bislang hast du es meins Wissens nicht geschafft. Entweder bist du zu feige, oder du versuchst dir dadurch deine gesunden Vorurteile so lange wie möglich zu erhalten



Don't feed the troll...


----------



## Ben-G (15. Mai 2012)

ich glaube mal dass die bauer des ü30 bestimmt kein bock auf nen flowtrail haben ohne fette sprünge?!
sonst wären da ja auch keine solche sprünge entstanden,oder liege ich da falsch?
deswegen weiter machen wie bisher,ist meine meinung.
wäre nur schade um die mühe die viele von euch hatten.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> denkt Ihr Evel und Schappi nutzen das Geld, um sich Samstag abends Koks & Nutten nach Hause zu bestellen?



Wobei das mit Sicherheit nicht die unangenehmste Art und Weise wäre Geld zu verprassen!

Ansonsten lasst uns doch bevor hier irgendwelche Vorverurteilungen und gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen überhand nehmen erst einmal schauen was nach dem Rückbau der großen Sprünge aus den Trails wird. 

Rückbau dieser genannten Anlagen heisst ja letztendlich nicht das der Ü30 und Ladys Only trotzdem keinen Spaß bringen werden.

Für größere genehmigungspflichtige "Sportanlagen" kann man ja dann anschließend mit genauer Vorbereitung an anderer Stelle die offiziellen Behördengänge angehen. 

Das jetzt die Vereinsbeiträge umsonst wären sehe ich als Nichtmitglied im Verein überhaupt nicht. Gerade der Verein ist ja mit ein Grund warum unter anderem die Landesforsten weiter an einer Lösung interessiert sind.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ok, ab sofort Transparenz.
> Ich werde hier in Zukunft schreiben was Alles auf dem Ü30 abgeht. Dann kann Jeder selbst entscheiden, ob Er sich beteiligen möchte.
> 
> Ganz erholt vom gestrigen Tag hab ich mich noch nicht, war auch ein bißchen zuviel des Guten. Den Kopf in Sand stecken sollte man aber nicht, irgendwas geht doch noch.
> ...



Kopf hoch Evil,

Du alter Kämpfer wirst das schon wieder auf die Kette kriegen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Torben. (15. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> oh mann, in 2 Stunden 11 Minuten und 13 Sekunden wird in China ein Laberkopp&Besserwisser zum Kaiser von China gekrönt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Man man man, das war mal ne nasse Runde heute.
> 
> Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, Stephan und Jens!
> 
> ...



Moin Sebastian,

ich habe am Auto echt Probleme gehabt überhaupt noch eine Stelle an meinem Körper zu finden die nicht völlig verdreckt war. Leider habe ich die Werkstattschoner für meine Autositze nicht dabei gehabt!

Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem und ich würde trotzdem wieder bei ähnlichen Vorzeichen auf Tour gehen (fahren).

Und Sonne nehme ich ntürlich auch gerne mit!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (15. Mai 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> jepp, aber 3°C und Dauerregen sind schon 'ne Unverschämtheit, weiß nicht was sich der da oben dabei denkt
> Bis bald
> Gruß
> Stephan



Für November doch respektabel!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Mai 2012)

In dem sicheren Wissen das ich das nächste mal im Deister wohl einen Ast über den Kopf bekomme will ich mal laut JEHOVA rufen.

Ich habe den Ü30 vor gut 6Wochen gesehen und mir gedacht "Holy Shit"

Mal im Ernst, so wie das jetzt gelaufen ist hätte ich es jugendlichen um die 18 zugetraut die voller Begeisterung und Übereifer sind, aber hier arbeiten Erwachsene, sowohl an dem Trail als auch im Vorstand des Vereins.

Seit ihr allen Ernstes davon ausgegangen, daß den Trail in seiner jetzigen Form irgend jemand außer Gott persönlich abnehmen würde? Und ja, das was ihr da getrieben habt braucht rechtlich gesehen eine Baugenehmigung, also war von der UNB alles ok.

Zudem, wer soll den Trail denn benutzen? Ist das ein Trail für einige wenige oder ist er für JEDEN im Verein geeignet? Solange es nur einen gibt sollte das ja wohl so sein.

Ich begreife nicht warum immer wieder so etwas aus dem Boden gestampft wird?!? Whistler macht es vor, deutsche Bikeparks machen es inzwischen nach, niemand will diesen Do or Die Mist. Thale, Winterberg alle schütten ihr Doubles zu, es soll Spaß und nicht krank machen! Guckt euch doch bitte mal die Flow Trail Initiative an. Lest mal was die Trailbauer aus Whistler schreiben wie ein guter Park/Trail aussehen sollte.

Wenn man als begeisterter Biker schon denkt, dass so ein Trail nicht euer Ernst sein kann, dann ist doch klar das jeder "normale" Bürger, Versicherungsmakler, Beamte es für absoluten Wahnsinn hält.

Nehmt euch den Trail in Alfeld doch mal als Vorbild, das ganze ist in einem Bruchteil der Zeit realisiert und komplett in trockene Tücher gebracht worden. Am 2 Juni ist offizielle Eröffnung. Wann ist es auf dem Ü30 soweit? Ach stimmt ihr fangt ja Mitte Juni erst mit dem Rückbau an. Somit wird offiziell 2012 mit Sicherheit nix mehr draus...

Ich habe jeden Respekt vor den Leuten die hier in ihrer Freizeit hart schuften und das habt ihr sicherlich bei dem was ihr an Erde etc. bewegt habt, aber SO wie jetzt, wird das bis in die Steinzeit und 3 Steine später nix.

Ihr wollt bei der Politik einen "Haben wollen" Effekt auslösen? Euer Ernst? Hallo! DAS sind normale Bürger die mit dem Kram kaum was am Hut haben, der einzige Effekt den ihr bekommt ist : "Diese Leute müssen wir vor sich selbst schützen und das komplett verbieten".

Und zu guter letzt noch eins, hört mal mit diesem elitären Deisterfreun.de IG Mist auf. Das ganze ist einfach nur albern und passt in die Altersgruppe 12+. Wenn ihr eine Meinung habt steht doch dazu und schreibt öffentlich was ihr denkt. Meint ihr, es macht Sinn in einer geschlossenen Gruppe einen Beamten als Idioten oder ähnliches zu beschimpfen? Und spätestens wenn mich das nächste Mal auf dem Ü30 wieder einer fragt wer ich bin und wo ich herkomme und das er mich hier noch nie gesehen hätte, weiß ich es war wieder ein Deisterfreun.de(pp).

Sorry das war jetzt deutlich aber genau so gebt ihr euch. Ihr seit streckenweise kein Stück besser als die anderen Waldhüter über die ihr euch selber immer aufregt.

So... 3.2.1 und LOS!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Mai 2012)

Sorry, aber da muß ich Dir teilweise widersprechen.
Scheinbar hast Du Dir den Trail nicht genau angesehen. Es gibt nämlich eine total entspannte Linie, die sogar mit einem CC-Hardtail fahrbar ist, und Spaß macht. Sowas hab ich nämlich auch noch.
Links und Rechts davon gibt es Sprünge die man machen kann, aber nicht muß.

Eine lokale Strecke im Norden Deutschlands mit Whistler zu vergleichen, ist vllt etwas weit hergeholt. Die Möglichkeiten die dort gegeben sind werden wir hier nie erreichen.
Wie sollen 10 Leute mit der Schaufel einen 4m Table statt Double bauen. Abgesehen von der Arbeit, wie groß soll denn das Loch sein?

Was ich aber 100% weiß! Die Strecke ist um Einiges besser als die Strecken im Harz! Was in Braunlage und Hahnenklee steht hat mit allem Möglichen zu tun, aber bestimmt nicht mit Flow.

Ich gebe allerdings zu, das wir es ein wenig übertrieben haben, nur haben wir im Deister schon immer etwas andere Maßstäbe. Was auf dem Ü30 steht ist eher klein zu anderen Strecken die wir schon hatten. Ging auch nicht anders, da der Trail im unteren Teil so flach ist.

Egal, wir sind noch nicht fertig!


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> In dem sicheren Wissen das ich das nächste mal im Deister wohl einen Ast über den Kopf bekomme will ich mal laut JEHOVA rufen.
> 
> Ich habe den Ü30 vor gut 6Wochen gesehen und mir gedacht "Holy Shit"
> 
> ...



Es ist hart, aber es ist die Wahrheit.
Genau den Gedanken hatte ich auch, als ich den Ü30 in seiner jetzigen Form zum ersten mal gesehen habe. Sowas wird niemand genehmigen, der den Sport nicht selber betreibt. Klar gibt es eine Line, um alles zu umfahren. Aber glaubt ihr tatsächlich, dass das im Genehmigungsverfahren irgend jemand interessiert? Die sehen die Bauwerke und der Rest interessiert die nicht.
Und genau das ist doch wohl bei der Begehung klar geworden.
Diejenigen, die den Kram rechtlich und politisch genehmigen muessen, haben mit dem Sport nichts am Hut. Das interessiert da niemanden, dass ich die Sprünge auch umfahren kann. Entscheidend ist, dass die Sprünge da sind.


----------



## Zonerider (16. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> ... Entscheidend ist, dass die Sprünge da sind.



Errinert mich an die GEZ - ausschlaggebend ist, dass ein Empfängsgerät vorhanden ist, auch wenn es aus bleibt


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

Zonerider schrieb:


> Errinert mich an die GEZ - ausschlaggebend ist, dass ein Empfängsgerät vorhanden ist, auch wenn es aus bleibt



Aber das ist in Deutschland nun mal so. Mir gefällt es auch nicht, aber da werden wir nichts dran ändern können.


----------



## Madeba (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...


und


sundancer schrieb:


> ...



Habe ich Eure damaligen Bedenken hier im Forum überlesen oder habt Ihr Euch damit direkt und persönlich an die Trailbauer gewendet ?


----------



## Zonerider (16. Mai 2012)

@sundancer - war keinesfalls als Kritik angedacht 

... ein anderer Blickwinkel offenbart so manche Kuriosität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> ...
> So... 3.2.1 und LOS!!!



Danke, dass es ich es nicht schreiben muss. Als ich den ü30 gesehen habe, dachte ich änliches. Wenn ihr solche Trails durchsetzen möchtet, dann wird das sicherlich nur über einen "Bikepark Deister" gehen mit alles daraus entstehenden Konsequenzen. Und das, auch wenn ich einigen auf den Schlips trete, ist auch gut so. Das bauen hat in den letzten Jahren auch einfach überhand genommen. Ich glaube, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Trailpflege und "Bauen". 

Nehmts nicht zu hart. Bei entsprechender Umgestaltung wird das schon noch.


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> und
> 
> 
> Habe ich Eure damaligen Bedenken hier im Forum überlesen oder habt Ihr Euch damit direkt und persönlich an die Trailbauer gewendet ?



Ich habe den Trail zum ersten mal in fertigem Zustand gesehen. Aber wenn man in Deutschland was legalisieren will, sollte man gerade bei sowas erstmal klein anfangen. Das sagt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.

Und ja, ich habe meine Bedenken hier im Forum geäussert und wurde aufs übelste angemacht.

Es wären ja auch Chickenways vorhanden und sowas. Das waren damals die Argumente gegen mich.

Die Quittung dieser Argumentationsfuehrung gab es nun bei der Begehung.


----------



## Seniorenbiken (16. Mai 2012)

ich glaube das es besser ist wenn ihr ewigen nörgler und besserwisser und klug*******r einfach nur noch den kammweg langfahrt. vielleicht seit ihr erst vor wenigen wochen unter einem stein hervor gekrochen aber es gibt menschen die euch überhaupt erst das biken im deister ermöglicht haben, oder glaubt ihr pappnasen wirklich das die ganzen trail, egal welcher, von rehen und wildschweinen endstanden sind. ohne diese beklppten bauer würdet ihr immer noch auf den schotterwegen fahren. daher finde ich es immer wieder lustig gerade von euch so etwas zu lesen wie, zu hoch zu schnell zu viel zu schräg, ihr findet immer etwas zu jammern. kauft euch doch ein rennrad und fahrt auf der straße. dann könnt ihr euch über die straßeführung aufregen und wir haben im wald unser ruhe. 

dem herrn der angst vor einem brett hat,  keine angst, so primitiv sind streckenbauer nicht. 

ansonsten freue ich mich schon jetzt auf die öffentlichen trail, wie auch immer sie gestaltet werden


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> ich glaube das es besser ist wenn ihr ewigen nörgler und besserwisser und klug*******r einfach nur noch den kammweg langfahrt. vielleicht seit ihr erst vor wenigen wochen unter einem stein hervor gekrochen aber es gibt menschen die euch überhaupt erst das biken im deister ermöglicht haben, oder glaubt iht pappnasen wirklich das die ganzen trail, egal welcher, von rehen und wildschweinen endstanden sind. ohne diese beklppten bauer würdet ihr immer noch auf den schotterwegen fahren. daher finde ich es immer wieder lustig gerade von euch so etwas zu lesen. zu hoch zu schnell zu viel zu schräg, ihr findet immer etwas zu jammern. kauft euch doch ein rennrad und fahrt auf der straße. dann könnt ihr euch über die straßeführung aufregen und wir haben im wald unser ruhe.
> 
> dem herrn der angst vor einem brett hat,  keine angst, so primitiv sind streckenbauer nicht.
> 
> ansonsten freue ich mich schon jetzt auf die öffentlichen trail, wie auch immer sie gestaltet werden


 
 gefällt mir


----------



## Madeba (16. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> ...
> Und ja, ich habe meine Bedenken hier im Forum geäussert und wurde aufs übelste angemacht.
> ...


die Bedenken, die ich hier gelesen habe, gingen zu 99% in die Richtung, das so große Dinger keiner braucht, weil sie
- kaum einer springen kann
- zu gefährlich sind
- zu hoch, zu flach, zu steil, zuviel DH, zuwenig CC
- usw...

ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, hier gelesen zu haben:
- nicht genehmigungsfähig im Sinne des Landschaftsschutzgebietes

Sollte ich das überlesen haben: Asche auf mein Haupt.
Ansonsten: immer schön den Ball flach halten.

Das letzte, was die Baumeister jetzt brauchen, sind Tritte ins Kreuz 
Konstruktive Kritik ist immer gern gelesen, Besserwisser braucht niemand


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

Die Euphorie über das legale Bauen hat nun leider dazu geführt, dass die Bauten ein bisschen zu groß geraten sind. Wenn die UNB mal weiter denken würde, würde sie vielleicht auch zu der Einsicht kommen, dass zwei Strecken mit (grossen) Bauten besser sind,  als die wilde Bauerei im ganzen Deister zu verteilen. Vielleicht kommt diese Einsicht ja noch, auch mithilfe der Politik, weil, im Falle eines Scheiterns, die Wildbauten überall wie Pilze spriessen werden. Denn niemand der unseren Sport ernsthaft betreibt wird sich in den Bikepark oder auf die Forstautobahnen vertreiben lassen. Es gibt jedenfalls keinen Grund, den Kopf in den Sand zu stecken, den Bautrupp anzumachen oder den "ich-hab's-gewusst- Tanz" aufzuführen. Anpacken, mitmachen, und mitgestalten heißt die Devise und zwar vor Ort mit den Leuten die sich für ALLE BIKER IM DEISTER den Allerwertesten aufreissen. Ansonsten einfach mal die Fr**** halten. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (16. Mai 2012)

> ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, hier gelesen zu haben:
> - nicht genehmigungsfähig im Sinne des Landschaftsschutzgebietes



 Genau das ist der Punkt! Nicht die Größe oder Gefährlichkeit der Sprünge ist das entscheidende Problem, dafür haben wir ja eine Versicherung, sondern der Umstand, dass sie gebaut sind.


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

Jungs - und zwar allle - es reicht langsam. 
Kommt mal wieder runter!
So wie der ü30 da steht funktioniert's nicht - aber wir haben es probiert und arbeiten jetzt an einer Lösung. 
Dieses gegenseitige angezicke nervt am 3.-ten Tag. Geht raus und fahrt Fahrrad.


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> ich glaube das es besser ist wenn ihr ewigen nörgler und besserwisser und klug*******r einfach nur noch den kammweg langfahrt. vielleicht seit ihr erst vor wenigen wochen unter einem stein hervor gekrochen aber es gibt menschen die euch überhaupt erst das biken im deister ermöglicht haben, oder glaubt ihr pappnasen wirklich das die ganzen trail, egal welcher, von rehen und wildschweinen endstanden sind. ohne diese beklppten bauer würdet ihr immer noch auf den schotterwegen fahren. daher finde ich es immer wieder lustig gerade von euch so etwas zu lesen wie, zu hoch zu schnell zu viel zu schräg, ihr findet immer etwas zu jammern. kauft euch doch ein rennrad und fahrt auf der straße. dann könnt ihr euch über die straßeführung aufregen und wir haben im wald unser ruhe.
> 
> dem herrn der angst vor einem brett hat,  keine angst, so primitiv sind streckenbauer nicht.
> 
> ansonsten freue ich mich schon jetzt auf die öffentlichen trail, wie auch immer sie gestaltet werden



Hier jammert niemand. Lediglich du und einige andere, die hier mal wieder, wie schon so, oft eine Hexenjagd auf anders Denkende veranstalten.
Ich habe absolut nichts gegen die Bauwerke und Bauten. Die sind super. Aber so etwas wird nun mal, so hart es auch klingt, hier in Deutschland niemand genehmigen und legalisieren.

Leider bestätigt dein Post wieder genau das, was ich schon seid Monaten hier zu dem Thema Traillegalisierung lese: Kritik an den Bauten wird ignoriert und diejenigen, die Kritik äußern als hirnlose Idioten dargestellt.
Wenn ihr meint, das auf dieser Ebene beibehalten zu müssen, dann wüsche ich euch in eurer kleinen Traumwelt weiterhin viel Spass. 
Werdet endlich wach!
Das, was bei der Begehung passiert ist, ist die Realität. Die Bauten die auf dem Ü30 stehen wird euch in Deutschland niemand genehmigen!

Ich habe großen Respekt vor den Leuten im Deister, die die Trails bauen und schätze auch deren Arbeit. Aber um einen Trail in einem öffentlich zugänglichen Wakdstueck zu legalisieren, haben solche Bauten darauf nichts verloren.

Die Leute, die am Ende die Genehmigung erteilen müssen, verstehen nichts von unserem Sport. Stellt doch nur mal ein paar Bilder der Bauten auf dem Ü30 oeffentlich zur Schau und befragt mal die normale Bevölkerung, was die davon hält, auch im Hinblick auf eine Mögliche Legalisierung.
Das ist der Blickwinkel, den auch die Behoerden haben.

Die Träumerei eines Supertrails mit vielen Sprüngen, Drops und anderen Bauten, die bei kleinsten Fehlern zu Verletzungen fuehren koennen wird in Deutschland nie wahr werden.

So hart es klingt, aber genau solche Bauten stehen auf dem Ü30. Die Bauten als solche sind ok. Aber leider scheinen doch viele den Blick auf die Realität verloren zu haben.

Also wird weitergemacht wie bisher und anders denkende, oder Leute die sogar Kritik äußern werden gnadenlos als Idioten dargestellt.

Werdet endlich mal wach. Wir leben in Deutschland, nicht in Kanada.


----------



## Wasnhierlos (16. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Jungs - und zwar allle - es reicht langsam.
> Kommt mal wieder runter!
> So wie der ü30 da steht funktioniert's nicht - aber wir haben es probiert und arbeiten jetzt an einer Lösung.
> Dieses gegenseitige angezicke nervt am 3.-ten Tag. Geht raus und fahrt Fahrrad.


----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> ich glaube das es besser ist wenn ihr ewigen nörgler und besserwisser und klug*******r einfach nur noch den kammweg langfahrt. vielleicht seit ihr erst vor wenigen wochen unter einem stein hervor gekrochen aber es gibt menschen die euch überhaupt erst das biken im deister ermöglicht haben, oder glaubt ihr pappnasen wirklich das die ganzen trail, egal welcher, von rehen und wildschweinen endstanden sind. ohne diese beklppten bauer würdet ihr immer noch auf den schotterwegen fahren. daher finde ich es immer wieder lustig gerade von euch so etwas zu lesen wie, zu hoch zu schnell zu viel zu schräg, ihr findet immer etwas zu jammern. kauft euch doch ein rennrad und fahrt auf der straße. dann könnt ihr euch über die straßeführung aufregen und wir haben im wald unser ruhe.
> 
> dem herrn der angst vor einem brett hat,  keine angst, so primitiv sind streckenbauer nicht.
> 
> ansonsten freue ich mich schon jetzt auf die öffentlichen trail, wie auch immer sie gestaltet werden




Das sind mir die richtigen, einen anonymen Account anlegen und dann abledern.
Ich fahr seit über 20 Jahren im Deister und Trails gabs damals schon zu hauf, aber wahrscheinlich kein Fahrrad in Deiner Grösse! Aber lassen wir das.

Ich finds nur ärgerlich, das durch diese ganze Bauerei, jetzt auch die ganzen ALTEN natürlichen Trails betroffen sind und teilweise mit Schildern belegt werden. Das ist total unnütz, denn das hat viele Jahre ohne komplikationen gefunzt. Und ich glaube, da bin ich nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung.


Gruss
Kippi


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

Kippi, du bringst es auf den Punkt!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo? Gehts noch?  Die Schilder und die Verwüstung auf dem Barbie haben rein gar nix mit der Trailbau Aktion auf dem Ü30 zu tun. Im Gegenteil, wenn auf dem ü30 so gebaut werden dürfte wie passiert, gäbe es auf den anderen Trails keine, oder nur noch kleine Bauten, die dann wohl auch eher tolleriert würden. Es haben also wirklich alle was davon. Auch die Naturtrail Liebhaber, wobei die auch nicht von selbst entstehen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Mai 2012)

Ich zitier nochmal Zoomie:


> Jungs - und zwar allle - es reicht langsam.
> Kommt mal wieder runter!
> So wie der ü30 da steht funktioniert's nicht - aber wir haben es probiert und arbeiten jetzt an einer Lösung.
> Dieses gegenseitige angezicke nervt am 3.-ten Tag. Geht raus und fahrt Fahrrad.



Ansonsten empfehle ich die Gründung zweier IGs:

1) Die IG derer, die die US-Subprime-Krise und das Scheitern der Ü30-Macher vorhergesehen haben

&

2) Die IG derer, die die Beiträge der IG derer, die die US-Subprime-Krise und das Scheitern der Ü30-Macher vorhergesehen haben, nich mehr lesen wollen

oder so ähnlich...

@ Homer: ich hoffe, der große is nich Deiner


----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo? Gehts noch?  Die Schilder und die Verwüstung auf dem Barbie haben rein gar nix mit der Trailbau Aktion auf dem Ü30 zu tun. Im Gegenteil, wenn auf dem ü30 so gebaut werden dürfte wie passiert, gäbe es auf den anderen Trails keine, oder nur noch kleine Bauten, die dann wohl auch eher tolleriert würden. Es haben also wirklich alle was davon. Auch die Naturtrail Liebhaber, wobei die auch nicht von selbst entstehen.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.




Dann frage ich mich, warum diese Schilder nicht schon seit 20 Jahren da stehen. Das ganze Thema ist doch erst durch überdimensionale Bauerei und Legalisierung bekannt geworden. Steht ja jetzt sogar in der Zeitung und wird im TV gesendet. Hatte früher niemanden interessiert. Naja, über nen kleinen Erdhügel zu schreiben, intressiert ja auch keinen, aber wenn da ein Skyscraper steht schon eher.
Macht einen offiziellen Bikepark auf mit allen Auflagen, Rechten und Pflichten. Dann dürfte ja alles wied gut werden. Dann könnt ihr auch die fleißigen Bienchen bei Euch durch das Eintrittsgeld etwas entlohnen.

So, ich schliesse jetzt damit auch meine Ausführung und Motzerei.

Gruss
Markus

Ich finds einfach nur schade, das jetzt auch "natürliche Trails" betroffen sind.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2012)

kippi schrieb:


> Das sind mir die richtigen, einen anonymen Account anlegen und dann abledern.
> Ich fahr seit über 20 Jahren im Deister und Trails gabs damals schon zu hauf, aber wahrscheinlich kein Fahrrad in Deiner Grösse! Aber lassen wir das.
> 
> Ich finds nur ärgerlich, das durch diese ganze Bauerei, jetzt auch die ganzen ALTEN natürlichen Trails betroffen sind und teilweise mit Schildern belegt werden. Das ist total unnütz, denn das hat viele Jahre ohne komplikationen gefunzt. Und ich glaube, da bin ich nicht alleine mit meiner Meinung.
> ...


 

du kennst dieter nuhr´s spruch, oder ???
wenn nicht , hier auch nochmal für dich : 

" wenn man keine ahnung hat , ... einfach mal fresse halten " 

ernsthaft, ich glaube die trails , die du vor 20 jahren gefahren haben willst, hat seniorenbiken schon damals gepfelgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Hallo? Gehts noch?  Die Schilder und die Verwüstung auf dem Barbie haben rein gar nix mit der Trailbau Aktion auf dem Ü30 zu tun.



Sorry, aber das sehe ich anders. Die Verwüstung auf dem Barbie wird immer damit begründet werden, dass wir ja jetzt unsere legale Strecke haben. Ich befürchte auch, dass dies nicht das Ende des Rückbaus im Deister ist.

Unterm Strich finde ich es auch zum Kotzen, dass man in D wegen jedem Pups und Tralala eine (oder sogar mehrere) Genehmigungen braucht, aber das wird keiner der hier Involvierten ändern können, genausowenig wie die Intoleranz einiger Waldbesitzer , Wanderer, Jäger usw.
Die wollen uns halt einfach nicht in 'ihrem' Sandkasten mitspielen lassen, so einfach ist das (leider).


----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> " wenn man keine ahnung hat , ... einfach mal fresse halten "



Da kommt einer zum intellektuellem Duell und vergisst auch noch seine Waffe.


----------



## Koch_MC (16. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du kennst dieter nuhr´s spruch, oder ???
> wenn nicht , hier auch nochmal für dich :
> 
> " wenn man keine ahnung hat , ... einfach mal fresse halten "
> ...



Womit wir ja dann endlich wieder beim Thema wären, wer hier eigentlich den Längsten hat !?


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2012)

OK hier mal ein Versuch die Diskussion wieder zu versachlichen und duch konstruktive Diskussion die Fahrer von Zahnärztebikes zu vergraulen.

Das die Probleme mit der UNB und den Bauten jetzt im Vorfeld aufgetreten sind hat auch was Gutes. :
wenn wir ganz zahm angefangen hätten und alles sofort glatt gegangen wäre, im Laufe der nächsten 2 Jahre wären die meisten Bauten doch entstanden, denn sie waren ja in den Köpfen der Baumeister schon da. Das hätte dann bei einem schon genehmigten Trail viel viel mehr Probleme gegeben. So sind jetzt die Grenzen des Machbaren und die Art der Ausführung der Bauwerke ganz klar und des kann umgebaut werden.
ein maßgeblicher Teilnehmer der Begehung hat es ja ausgedrückt, das was im Januar bei der ersten Trailbegehung da war, war mit einigen zur anderen Seite blicken von ihm die Grenze des Genehmigungsfähigen. Alles was gebaut wir muss  "dem natürlichen  Geländeverlauf" angepasst sein und es darf kein Holz rausschauen und es dürfen keine Löcher überbleiben.
Ein Teil des Bautrupps war ja bei der Begehung auch dabei und hat das alles auch verstanden.
ich glaube in den Köpfen der Bauer sind gerade neue Pläne am reifen.
Das Nächste Treffen müssen wir aber im Vorfeld besser vorbereiten und vorher mit Schlüsselpersonen die Strecken abgehen, damit Konsens herrscht.
Dann ist das mit den legalen Trails noch bis Ende Juni machbar. (wenn bei Rückbau der hier groß angekündigt wird auch 30 DF und vor allen die jetzt hier so klugen Kritiker ("ich habs ja gewusst, das sind ja alles feuchte Träume") auch mit anpacken und sich bei der Neugestaltung einbringen.

Die Frage ist nur wollen wir mit den jetzigen Bauwerken noch einmal die Politiker Basches einladen um eine Initiative Sportanlage zu initiieren?
Denn was da jetzt steht ist das Maximum des Vernünftigen und Machbaren. 
Wir müssen uns dann  auch für die nächsten 2 Jahre disziplinieren und keine Monster auf die Trails bauen, denn es wird ein monitoring des Projektes geben


----------



## JaWa1896 (16. Mai 2012)

Also ich schließ mich grad nur noch Zoomie an:"Jungs, geht fahrrad fahren!" mach einen klaren kopf und den brauchen hier grade glaub ich viele! 

Und ein Vorschlag: Findet die Mitte und trefft euch da-das funktioniert immer!


----------



## JaWa1896 (16. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> OK hier mal ein Versuch die Diskussion wieder zu versachlichen und duch konstruktive Diskussion die Fahrer von Zahnärztebikes zu vergraulen.
> 
> Das die Probleme mit der UNB und den Bauten jetzt im Vorfeld aufgetreten sind hat auch was Gutes. :
> wenn wir ganz zahm angefangen hätten und alles sofort glatt gegangen wäre, im Laufe der nächsten 2 Jahre wären die meisten Bauten doch entstanden, denn sie waren ja in den Köpfen der Baumeister schon da. Das hätte dann bei einem schon genehmigten Trail viel viel mehr Probleme gegeben. So sind jetzt die Grenzen des Machbaren und die Art der Ausführung der Bauwerke ganz klar und des kann umgebaut werden.
> ...



Endlich wieder ein vernünftiger Post ohne gegenseitige Vorwürfe-weiter so!


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Mai 2012)

Moin Schappi

Meiner Meinung nach macht ne Sportanlageninitiative zur Zeit keinen Sinn.

Die Chance, dass da nen Politiker Partei ergreifen wird ist gering. Viel groesser wiegt aber in meinen Augen der Punkt, dass sich dadurch alles nochmal um Jahre verzoegern wuerde. Ich seh schon die Jungs vom B.U.N.D ne Demo machen...

Stichwort Bebauungsplan etc. pp...

Wenn das gewuenscht ist, lieber andersrum angehen. Erstmal nen Flowtrail genehmigen lassen, dann mit der Stadt verhandeln ob der Trails aus dem Landschaftsschutzgebiet herausgenommen werden kann.

Viele Gruesse vom Uwe


----------



## stefan64 (16. Mai 2012)

kippi schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum diese Schilder nicht schon seit 20 Jahren da stehen. Das ganze Thema ist doch erst durch überdimensionale Bauerei und Legalisierung bekannt geworden. Steht ja jetzt sogar in der Zeitung und wird im TV gesendet. Hatte früher niemanden interessiert. Naja, über nen kleinen Erdhügel zu schreiben, intressiert ja auch keinen, aber wenn da ein Skyscraper steht schon eher.
> Macht einen offiziellen Bikepark auf mit allen Auflagen, Rechten und Pflichten. Dann dürfte ja alles wied gut werden. Dann könnt ihr auch die fleißigen Bienchen bei Euch durch das Eintrittsgeld etwas entlohnen.
> 
> So, ich schliesse jetzt damit auch meine Ausführung und Motzerei.
> ...



Mit der Legalisierung der Trails haben die Schilder garnichts zu tun.
Vor ziemlich genau vier Jahren, weit vor den ersten Gesprächen, sah es im Deister so aus. 









Die Presse hat sich damals auch schon vor den "Trecker" spannen lassen.
Hier sind  genau die Kollegen abgebildet, die heute die Schilder aufstellen.
Frag die mal nach ihren damaligen Interessen.

Und das war damals auch nicht die erste Sabotageaktion.


@Roudy, ich habe mir mal aus deinem Presseordner diesen Zeitungsartikel geborgt. Ich hoffe, dass ist o.K.


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Mai 2012)

kippi schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum diese Schilder nicht schon seit 20 Jahren da stehen. Das ganze Thema ist doch erst durch überdimensionale Bauerei und Legalisierung bekannt geworden. Steht ja jetzt sogar in der Zeitung und wird im TV gesendet. Hatte früher niemanden interessiert. Naja, über nen kleinen Erdhügel zu schreiben, intressiert ja auch keinen, aber wenn da ein Skyscraper steht schon eher.
> Macht einen offiziellen Bikepark auf mit allen Auflagen, Rechten und Pflichten. Dann dürfte ja alles wied gut werden. Dann könnt ihr auch die fleißigen Bienchen bei Euch durch das Eintrittsgeld etwas entlohnen.
> 
> So, ich schliesse jetzt damit auch meine Ausführung und Motzerei.
> ...



Tja,wäre doch alles noch schön wie vor 20 Jahren,nicht wahr? 

Zeiten ändern sich und wenn damals schon die Masse an 16jährigen mit ihrem neuen Tues DH-Beik die natürlichen Trails "runtergeschreddert" p) wären,hätte es auch schon zu den Zeiten Ärger gegeben.





Bei manchen Leuten hier kann ich mir echt wieder nur an Kopf fassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotti (16. Mai 2012)

kippi schrieb:


> Dann frage ich mich, warum diese Schilder nicht schon seit 20 Jahren da stehen. Das ganze Thema ist doch erst durch überdimensionale Bauerei und Legalisierung bekannt geworden. Steht ja jetzt sogar in der Zeitung und wird im TV gesendet. Hatte früher niemanden interessiert. Naja, über nen kleinen Erdhügel zu schreiben, intressiert ja auch keinen, aber wenn da ein Skyscraper steht schon eher.
> Macht einen offiziellen Bikepark auf mit allen Auflagen, Rechten und Pflichten. Dann dürfte ja alles wied gut werden. Dann könnt ihr auch die fleißigen Bienchen bei Euch durch das Eintrittsgeld etwas entlohnen.
> So, ich schliesse jetzt damit auch meine Ausführung und Motzerei.
> Gruss
> ...


Ich muss mich Kippi da anschließen.

Seit 1988 fahre ich im Deister aktiv MTB. Früher eher Forstwege und leichte Trails, mittlerweile auch gerne Barbie/Ü30/Rakete, wenn auch nicht mit den ganz fiesen Sachen.
Den umgebauten Ü30 habe ich mir angeschaut, größtenteils ist dann der Chickenway aber eher etwas für mich .

Ich gönne jedem seine meterhohen Sprünge. Allerdings müßt Ihr auch verstehen, dass nicht jeder im Deister diese braucht.
Und genau da ist der Kern des Problems:
Dadurch, dass einige Strecken im Deister zu quasi Bikeparks umgebaut werden, wird dieses Image des mit Vollprotektor bewaffneten Bikers auf alle MTBer im Deister transferiert.
Schöne Strecken, die jahrelang problemlos befahrbar werden, werden nun gesperrt oder geplättet. Alles mit der Begründung, dass mittlerweile zu viele Personen die Wege befahren, die Tiere verschrecken und es ja schließlich bald die offiziellen Strecken gibt.
Da wird keine Unterscheidung zwischen dem Schwierigkeitsgrad der verschiedenen Strecken gemacht, alle MTBer werden (und das fast verständlicherweise) über einen Kamm geschoren.

Am Ende der Geschichte werden einige Extrembiker durch 1-2 abgesegnete Strecken vielleicht in etwa das bekommen haben was sie wollen, aber alle anderen Biker (und das sind in meinen Augen mit Sicherheit die Mehrzahl), verlieren Ihre jahrzehntelang gefahrenen Trails und sehen sich auch noch einem negativen Image ausgesetzt.
Ich habe lange nicht soviele mißmutige Wanderer und Anfeindungen im Deister (und zwar auf Forstwegen und kleinen Trails) erlebt, wie dieses Jahr.

Ich will Euch nicht euer Projekt vermiesen (was ich mit Sicherheit auch nicht kann), ich möchte Euch nur die Sichtweise eines Bikers darstellen, der keine meterhohen Sprunghügel zum glücklichsein braucht.

In diesem Sinne viel Spaß bei biken 
gotti


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Mai 2012)

Kippi, dein Post ist mal direkt eine Lüge!
Ich fahre auch schon seit knapp 20 Jahren im Deister rum. Damals immer den Frankweg, dann den Frankweg, dann äääh, ach ja noch den Grenzweg. Mehr fällt mir nicht ein!

Ihr Jammerlappen, sammelt eure Tränen, geht zum Chinesen eures Vertrauens und legt ein Seewasseraquarium an. Da könnt ihr dann nach dem beschissenen Biken im Deister beim Essen ein paar Tränen vergießen.
War eben politisch völlig unkorrekt, aber so bin ich.

Danke Taxi, für deinen Beitrag. Schön mit solchen zähen Säcken zusammenzuarbeiten. Meine Oma war auch knapp 90. Die Sanduhr sollte also noch halbvoll sein.


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2012)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Moin Schappi
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach macht ne Sportanlageninitiative zur Zeit keinen Sinn.
> 
> ...



Hallo Uwe,
das würde parallel laufen,. Der Vertrag für den Flowtrail ist ja schon fertig und kann nach Rückbau und Abnahme durch UNB sofort in Krafttreten. darum ist Ende Juni nicht unrealistisch.
Die Idee ist die Jetzt existierenden Bauwerke vor dem Abriss vorzuführen als eine Möglichkeit einen "Bikepark ohne Lift" im Deister einzurichten.
Das würde die 2 Vereinstrails nicht verzögern.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

gotti schrieb:


> Ich habe lange nicht soviele mißmutige Wanderer und Anfeindungen im Deister (und zwar auf Forstwegen und kleinen Trails) erlebt, wie dieses Jahr.



Komisch. Mein Eindruck ist da völlig gegenteilig. Vlt liegts daran das wir auf den Forstwegen langsam fahren und jeden freundlich grüßen. Wenn einer mal was zu motzen hat sind wir auch immer für Gespräche zu haben. 
Ich hab den Eindruck, dass seit der Berichte über die Legalisierung die Akzeptanz eher zugenommen hat. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Hallo Uwe,
> das würde parallel laufen,. Der Vertrag für den Flowtrail ist ja schon fertig und kann nach Rückbau und Abnahme durch UNB sofort in Krafttreten. darum ist Ende Juni nicht unrealistisch.
> Die Idee ist die Jetzt existierenden Bauwerke vor dem Abriss vorzuführen als eine Möglichkeit einen "Bikepark ohne Lift" im Deister einzurichten.
> Das würde die 2 Vereinstrails nicht verzögern.



Na dann ists kein Thema... lasst mal eure Verbindungen spielen!

Hauptsache da finden sich dann nicht noch irgendwelche schlafenden Hunde...

Und in Sachen "Umbuddeltermin", sagt rechtzeitig Bescheid, dann ruehre ich mal die RADikale Werbetrommel.


----------



## gotti (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Komisch. Mein Eindruck ist da völlig gegenteilig. Vlt liegts daran das wir auf den Forstwegen langsam fahren und jeden freundlich grüßen. Wenn einer mal was zu motzen hat sind wir auch immer für Gespräche zu haben.
> Ich hab den Eindruck, dass seit der Berichte über die Legalisierung die Akzeptanz eher zugenommen hat.
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


Ich vergaß...
fahre ja nur mit 80 die Forstwege runter, bewerfe Wanderer mit Sand und grüße nie 
Aber im Ernst, ich grüße immer und fahre langsam, wenn Wanderer zu sehen sind.
Und trotzdem mehr miesepetrige Gesichter als früher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2012)

Gestrichen ,
da die Ironie wohl zu dick aufgetragen war


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

Bringt das hier eigentlich was?!  Sich gegenseitig ans Bein zu pissen?


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

Meine Fresse - einer setzt hier immer noch einen oben drauf. Habt ihr alle einen am Sender? 
Wir wollen doch eigentlich alle das gleiche...


----------



## JaWa1896 (16. Mai 2012)

gotti schrieb:


> Und trotzdem mehr miesepetrige Gesichter als früher...



Muss am Wetter liegen!


----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Die Idee ist die Jetzt existierenden Bauwerke vor dem Abriss vorzuführen als eine Möglichkeit einen "Bikepark ohne Lift" im Deister einzurichten.



Na wunderbar, von nix anderem red ich ja 
Aber meinst Du, das ist finanziell möglich? Nach meinem Kenntnisstand musst Du das betroffene Grundstück pachten. Nicht umsonst sind so viele Bikeparks z.B. "Feuerberg" wieder Pleite gegangen. Dann noch ohne Lift. Meinst Du der Zulauf ist da? Denn wenn Du Geld nimmst, bleibt die Masse wieder aus, es sei denn, Du bringst Mega Attraktionen.

Ich würde als erstes die dicken Dinger zurückbauen und dann weitersehen.


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

K





zoomie schrieb:


> Meine Fresse - einer setzt hier immer noch einen oben drauf. Habt ihr alle einen am Sender?
> Wir wollen doch eigentlich alle das gleiche...



Und wieder einmal ein wahres Wort. Man versucht, sachlich zu bleiben, aber auch, oder gerade??? Vereinsmitglieder  werden schnell unsachlich und persoenlich.

Der Kommentar von Schappi war mehr als unpassend. Kritik wurde durchgehend an den Bauwerken geäußert. Aber einige wenige wollen sich scheinbar mit diesen Riesenbauten ein Denkmal setzen. Daher wurde diese Kritik doch von Anfang an ignoriert. Gerade diese vehemente abwürgen und ignorieren kritischer Töne stoesst mir verdammt sauer auf und ist auch weiterhin ein Grund für mich, vorerst nicht dem Verein beizutreten.
Ihr müsst noch sehr an eurer Kritikfähigkeit arbeiten!


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

Sebastian - damit hab ich auch Dich gemeint !  Du bist hier auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2012)

ne zoomie, das liegt nicht am wetter. 

es geht einfach ums prinzip.

jetzt kommen die ganzen jammerlappen zum vorschein, die nix aber auch garnix zu unserer sache beigetragen haben, aber immer was zu meckern und jaulen haben.

die trails nutzen könnt ihr alle, am besten noch filme ins www stellen und zeigen wie toll ihr alle seit. aber mal nen stock aufheben, der im weg liegt, würde ja euren flow unterbrechen .
gibt ja die anderen , die sich darum kümmern. 

wenn die leute sich nicht um die trailpflege kümmern würden, durch neue trails druck ausüben damit es zu legalisierten strecken kommen kann, könntet ihr auf max. 1 strecke oder den forstwegen fahren. 

aber das ist ja das, was ihr alle so geil findet.

@ sonnentänzer 

wenn´s dir hier nicht gefällt , bleib doch zu hause und pflüg die heide um.


----------



## bastis (16. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Basti - Du weißt: Ich reg mich gar nicht auf






schappi schrieb:


> Genau dunregst dich nie auf und solange ich zwischen dir und dem Leiter der UNB stehe hat der Mann auch eine reelle Überlebenschance


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2012)

Ich muß mich auch wundern, wie ignorant es hier weiter geht.

Sundancer hat viel vernünftiges geschrieben und dann kommen Leute wie Hoermann die im Verein und der IG einen Namen haben und bewegen sich verbal und argumentativ auf einem unterirdischen Niveau. 

Ihr könnt uns noch 10x Zahnarztfraktion oder ähnliches nennen, außer das es unsachlich ist bringt auch das nix. Lediglich das Ansehen und die Ernsthaftigkeit diesen Personen gegenüber nimmt weiter ab.

Solange ihr versucht die deutschen Gesetze und Normen zu reformieren oder schlimmer zu umgehen(ganz geheim in der IG ), werden diese euch beweisen warum es sie seit Jahrzehnten gibt und sie noch immer so sind wie sie sind.

Ich verstehe nicht warum man sowas versucht. Ihr sitz mit Abstand am kürzeren Hebel, aber nagut wenn ihr es weiterhin austesten wollt man los...

Warum nicht einfach einen Flowtrail bauen, nix was größer als 1m ist, schön kennzeichnen und dann evtl. mit einem schönen Event einweihen und zeigen wie viel Spaß sowas machen kann. Dann aber evtl. nicht von Fahrern in ihrer kompletten Ritterrüstung mit "besonders krassen Stunts", sondern so das der Ottonormalo zwar beeindruckt , aber nicht erschreckt ist. Wollt ihr wirklich in den Medien immer mit dem Downhill Racer Image erscheinen? Ich halte dies für unklugt.

Ich kann nur nochmal den Hinweis auf die Strecke in Alfeld geben. Evtl. könnte man sich ja auch bei dem dortigen Spartenleiter des MTB Bereichs im SV Alfeld Herrn Nüßler ein paar Tipps holen oder Fragen wie es dort ablief das es zu einer so schnellen Einigung und Genehmigung kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe heute viel telefoniert im Zusammenhang mit der letzten Begehung und bin zum Schluss gelangt, dass die Region hier zu handeln hat.
Das ist auch die Auffassung der NLF, mit der das Verhältnis sehr viel besser ist, als manche meinen. Mit denen sind wir uns im Hinblick auf die Strecken mehr als einig. 
Die Region, Fachbereich Planung und Raumordnung, hat das Projekt "Legale Trails" unterstützt und wollte es auch realisieren ohne dass die interne Abstimmung mit der Naturschutzbehörde der Region vorher rund war.

Auch nach der Erinnerung des Herrn der NLF war immer klar, dass auf den Strecken Bauten entstehen werden und auch müssen, weil die Strecken ansonsten nicht attraktiv sind. Er war ebenfalls verärgert darüber, dass bei der Begehung das Statement der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde war:  Über Bauten wurde nie gesprochen. Das ist falsch.

Der mit den NLF ausgehandelte Vertrag ist auch der Region vorab zugeleitet worden, hierin ist auch ausdrücklich von einsetzbaren Material die Rede ( Naturholz aus der Nähe etc.) und nicht bemängelt worden. Weitere Vorgaben wurden nicht gemacht, insbesondere wurden  baurechtliche Fragen nicht problematisiert.

Insofern werde ich, genauso wie der Herr der NLF, die Region anschreiben, auf diesen Umstand hinweisen und zur Auflösung des Widerspruchs auffordern.

Wir befinden uns mit dem Trails auf der Zielgeradenund leiden jetzt unter der schlechten Abstimmung und dem Machtgerangel innerhalb der Region.


taxi


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

Ich kritisiere weder diehjenigen, die Bauen, noch die Vereinsgründung ansich.
Wenn ich Trails fahre und da liegen Äste/Bäume im Weg, räume ich die auch zur Seite.
Ich bin durchaus bereit, auch meinen Teil zu dem ganzen beizutragen. Aber ich sehe es nicht ein, an irgendwelchen Extrembauten mitzuwirken, die ohnehin keine Chance auf eine Legalisierung haben. Dafür ist mir meine wenige Freizeit dann doch zu schade. 

Was doch immer wundert ist, daß alle, die ich aus dem Forum schon mal persönlich getroffen habe doch bei einem Face to Face gespräch deutlich ruhiger und besonnener sind.

Klar, auch ich bin manchmal nciht gerade der ruhigste. Das geb ich auch offen zu. Ich versuche mich hier nach Möglichkeit sachlich zu halten. Aber ich lass mir auch nicht blöd ans bein Pissen und mich als Idioten hinstellen.

Wenn man so angemacht wird, dann brauch man sich auch nicht wundern, warum diejenigen ein eher gespaltenes Verhältnis zum Verein und zu den Trailbauten entwickeln.

Die Bauten sind insich klasse, aber von einer Genehmigung extrem weit entfernt.

Zum Thema Kritik und Anregung zum Mitbauen:
Wenn Kritik kommt, dann wird erstmal hier im Forum auf denjenigen eingeschlagen!!!
Anstatt das mal als konstruktive Anregung zu nehmen udn mal eine andere Sichtweise in die eigenen Überlegungen mit einzubeziehen.

Ich sage einfach mal, daß nahezu alle, die hier Kritik äußern, auch bereit wären, am Bau der Trails mitzuwirken. Aber von denen hat bestimmt keiner Lust, mich eingeschlossen, für ein paar Superbiker einen Spielplatz zu gestalten, der ihnen selber relativ wenig bringt. 
Mindestens 60% Der Sachen auf dem Ü30 sind leider in meinen Augen und auch in den Augen der anderen Kritiker sog. "Do-Or-Die" Geschichten. Klar gibt es auch nen Chickenway. Aber da haben die Kritiker auch keinen Bock drauf. Seht euch mal die Freeridestrecke in Willingen, oder auch meintwegen die DH in Braunlage an: Auf den Strecken sind ein paar größere Sachen, aber 98% der Strecke sind für jeden fahrbar, wenn auch in Braunlage recht rumpelig.

Auf dem Ü30 siehts leider anders aus. Von den Bauten sind vielleicht 20% für jeden fahrbar. Der rest nur für extrem geübte Biker. Das kann einfach nicht funktionieren.
Das Verhältnis passt einfach nicht und so lange da kein Umdenken einsetzt, werden sich garantiert die meisten Kritiker auch nicht an den Baueinsätzen beteiligen.

Denkt mal drüber nach. Ich schätze die Arbeit derjenigen, die bauen und die Legalisierung vorantreiben. Aber nehmt doch bitte auch mal Kritik an, anstatt sie gleich abzuwürgen und auf die Leute einzuprügeln!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Evel,
> vielleicht sollten wir mit der NLF sprechen ob wir nicht doch noch einen 3. Trail bekommen für die Fraktion der Zahnärztebikes.
> Den Trail müssen die sich dann aber selber gestalten, genug eingene Ideen haben die ja, wie hier ja im Nachhinein sehr deutlich wird.
> Dann können die auch ein Schild an ihrem Trail aufstellen "Wir sind die Gute"



Ähm, wie alt bist Du nochmal, dass Du Dich dazu hinreissen lässt, solch einen infantilen Müll abzulassen?

Merkst Du eigentlich, dass du Dich hier gerade um Kopf und Kragen schreibst?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

Nochmal an alle, die eine gewisse Sachlichkeit seitens der Bauer, Pfleger und Verhandler hier im Forum vermissen. Stellt euch vor ihr sitzt in eurem Lieblings Restaurant und esst euer Leibgericht. Plötzlich komme ich rein, fresse dir den halben Teller leer und beschwere mich noch, wie scharf, fettich und ungesund der Fraß wäre. Wie sachlich würdet ihr wohl bleiben, denn das Essen hat euch ein Vermögen gekostet und ihr habt euch sooo auf einen gemütlichen Diner Abend bei Kerzenschein gefreut. 
Denkt mal drüber nach. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

DU darfst immer die Hälfte von meinem Teller essen...


----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Nochmal an alle, die eine gewisse Sachlichkeit seitens der Bauer, Pfleger und Verhandler hier im Forum vermissen. Stellt euch vor ihr sitzt in eurem Lieblings Restaurant und esst euer Leibgericht. Plötzlich komme ich rein, fresse dir den halben Teller leer und beschwere mich noch, wie scharf, fettich und ungesund der Fraß wäre. Wie sachlich würdet ihr wohl bleiben, denn das Essen hat euch ein Vermögen gekostet und ihr habt euch sooo auf einen gemütlichen Diner Abend bei Kerzenschein gefreut.
> Denkt mal drüber nach.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.




Mmmmmh, wenn das eine Stimme des Vereins war und Ihr so mit den offiziellen Stellen verhandelt, wundert mich nichts mehr 

Der kleine Unterschied ist, das Essen ist bezahlt, legal und kann von jedem gegessen werden, der auch bezahlt (Bikeparktheorie). Auch von der breiten Mehrheit. Muss man aber nicht. Aber ich sorge nicht durch mein unbescholtenes Handeln dafür, das alle anderen Restaurants geschlossen werden.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2012)

wenn homer aber von taxi´s oder meinem teller essen würde, würde er sich aber mächtig den mund verbrennen


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

Was in diesem Forum doch erstaunlich ist:
Kaum sagt einer was gegen den Verein oder die Trails, ist hier ein Heidenaufstand. Wenn sich dann ales wieder ein klein wenig beruhigt, komen nach und nach immer mehr Kritiker aus ihren Löchern und hauen mit in die selbe Kerbe. 
Kann es sein, daß das Gros der Mitleser in diesem Forum schon so eingeschüchtert wurde, dass sie sich nicht mehr trauen, was zu sagen? Sondern sich erst zu Wort melden, wenn wer anders schon die meiste Prügel dafür kassiert hat?


----------



## Zonerider (16. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Was in diesem Forum doch erstaunlich ist:
> Kaum sagt einer was gegen den Verein oder die Trails, ist hier ein Heidenaufstand. Wenn sich dann ales wieder ein klein wenig beruhigt, komen nach und nach immer mehr Kritiker aus ihren Löchern und hauen mit in die selbe Kerbe.
> Kann es sein, daß das Gros der Mitleser in diesem Forum schon so eingeschüchtert wurde, dass sie sich nicht mehr trauen, was zu sagen? Sondern sich erst zu Wort melden, wenn wer anders schon die meiste Prügel dafür kassiert hat?



... jetzt wird es interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotti (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Nochmal an alle, die eine gewisse Sachlichkeit seitens der Bauer, Pfleger und Verhandler hier im Forum vermissen. Stellt euch vor ihr sitzt in eurem Lieblings Restaurant und esst euer Leibgericht. Plötzlich komme ich rein, fresse dir den halben Teller leer und beschwere mich noch, wie scharf, fettich und ungesund der Fraß wäre. Wie sachlich würdet ihr wohl bleiben, denn das Essen hat euch ein Vermögen gekostet und ihr habt euch sooo auf einen gemütlichen Diner Abend bei Kerzenschein gefreut.
> Denkt mal drüber nach.
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


Jetzt wird´s langsam deutlich.

DU fühlst DICH in DEINEM Lieblingsrestaurant grundsätzlich von anderen Gästen gestört.
Aber Du vergisst, dass das auch MEIN Lieblingsrestaurant ist.
Und ich esse Dir nicht das Essen (welches ich überhaupt nicht mag) vom Teller weg, sondern möchte neben Dir sitzen und auch in Ruhe meine Bestellung geniessen.
Wenn Du Deine Ruhe vor mir haben willst, dann empfehle ich ein privates Restaurant. Da sind natürlich auch die Preise höher


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Mai 2012)

Bis einer heult.... 
Abgesehen davon: Könnt ihr statt "Jammerlappen" vielleicht den Terminus "Heulsuse" verwenden  

Aber so langsam wirds interessant, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung für Lesefaule:

- Der Verein beschneidet die Trailvielfalt. 

- Der Verein macht Kritiker mundtot.

- Überhaupt sind Vereinsmitglieder vorsätzlich Gesetzesbrecher, unsachliche Subjekte und dafür verantwortlich, dass die Wanderer zunehmend unfreundlich werden.

Sollte ich etwas vergessen haben, nur zu


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Bis einer heult....
> Abgesehen davon: Könnt ihr statt "Jammerlappen" vielleicht den Terminus "Heulsuse" verwenden
> 
> Aber so langsam wirds interessant, hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung für Lesefaule:
> ...


du hast : "bewegen sich verbal und argumentativ auf einem unterirdischen Niveau. " vergessen


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

..bis einer heult..aber wirklich.. 

Hier läuft nix mehr sachlich ab, jeder hat das Gefühl angepisst zu werden und MUSS sich rechtfertigen vor...wem auch immer...
Hat das einen Sinn oder kommt man durch diese Frotzeleien einer Lösung näher?
Habt ihr jetzt genug oder dauert das hier noch länger? 
Vielleicht 'ne Nacht drüber schlafen und beruhigen?
Vielleicht mal zum Stammtisch kommen wenn der angesetzt ist?!

Ich weiß nicht wie viele Leute hier still mitlesen und drüber lachen, nur weil einer noch immer wieder einen drauf setzten muß.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2012)

Vorallem sollte es den Leuten ja auch zu denken geben, das dir Kritik inzwischen nicht nur von Behörden kommt, sondern das man auch den Zuspruch der Biker aus der Region verliert. Dümmer geht es bald nimmer. Ihr seit also dann doch eine andere elitäre Gruppe, die sich ihrerseits von Leuten distanziert, die durch ihre Arbeit gutes Geld verdienen, sich dafür teure Bikes kaufen und diese evtl. nicht voll nutzen.

Steht euch denn diese Bewertung zu? Ganz klar nein! Wer wie mit welchem Bike fährt müßt ihr schon den einzelnen Personen überlassen und solange ihr in einem öffentlichen Walt eine Strecke baut, haben alle diese Leute genauso ein Recht diese zu benutzen wie ihr.

Alle "Zahnärtzte" sind glücklich mit den Dingen wie sie waren, denn sie brauchen diese Stunts nicht, auch mir reicht der etwas größere Erdhügel. Ü30 vor 2 Jahren und alles ist gut...

IHR allerdings braucht für eure Hammerstunts ALLE Unterstützung die ihr bekommen könnt. Hier jetzt auch noch Biker zu vergraulen, ist schon unglaublich fahrlässig.

Stellt euch mal folgendes Szenario vor: Nächste Streckenbegehung, alle sind halbwegs überzeugt und beruhig. Alle Behörden sind in dem Glauben das das die Dinge sind die ALLE Biker wollen. Nun kommt zu der Begehung eine Gruppe von 15 Zahnärzten und sagt mit einmal das man diesen Mist hier auf keinen Fall will und das es nur der Wille einiger weniger ist.

Merk ihr wie bröckelig euer hoher Deister IG Trohn ist?

Steigt hinab und redet mit dem Volk!



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du hast : "bewegen sich verbal und argumentativ auf einem unterirdischen Niveau. " vergessen



Sag mal ist es nötig das ich dir Dinge zitiere die Du 1 Seite vorher geschrieben hast 

Sorry aber die Wahrheit gefällt eben nicht immer.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

Ihr wisst immer noch nicht wer dafür sorgt, dass ihr nicht nur auf Forstwegen fahren dürft oder? 
Ein paar Sprichworte aus der Mottenkiste solltet aber selbst ihr verstehen. 
Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul. 
Undank ist der Welten Lohn. 
Wer die Musik bezahlt bestimmt was gespielt wird. 
Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal folgendes Szenario vor: Nächste Streckenbegehung, alle sind halbwegs überzeugt und beruhig. Alle Behörden sind in dem Glauben das das die Dinge sind die ALLE Biker wollen. Nun kommt zu der Begehung eine Gruppe von 15 Zahnärzten und sagt mit einmal das man diesen Mist hier auf keinen Fall will und das es nur der Wille einiger weniger ist.




Und vielleicht ist einer der Behörden hier im Forum angemeldet und wird auch noch beschimpft. Dumm gelaufen!


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ihr wisst immer noch nicht wer dafür sorgt, dass ihr nicht nur auf Forstwegen fahren dürft oder?
> Ein paar Sprichworte aus der Mottenkiste solltet aber selbst ihr verstehen.
> Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.
> Undank ist der Welten Lohn.
> ...



Und du solltest wissen das sowohl ich als auch sundancer als auch andere die ihr hier beschimpft alle schon im Deister die Schaufel geschwungen haben.

HALLO!!! Wir sind auf eurer Seite!!!

Aber mit dem Kopp durch die Wand geht nunmal nicht und nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollen wir doch alle sagen!


----------



## bastis (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und du solltest wissen das sowohl ich als auch sundancer als auch andere die ihr hier beschimpft allle schon im Deister die Schaufel geschwungen haben.
> 
> HALLO!!! Wir sind auf eurer Seite!!!
> 
> Aber mit dem Kopp durch die Wand geht nunmal nicht und nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollen wir doch alle sagen!


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Mai 2012)

Yess! Warum nich gleich so?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ihr wisst immer noch nicht wer dafür sorgt, dass ihr nicht nur auf Forstwegen fahren dürft oder?
> Ein paar Sprichworte aus der Mottenkiste solltet aber selbst ihr verstehen.
> Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.
> Undank ist der Welten Lohn.
> ...



Ich hab' da auch noch was. Zwar kein Sprichwort, aber trotzdem passend.
Wer's kennt, wird wissen, was ich meine:

'All animals are equal. But some animals are more equal than others.'
Also immer schön weitergrunzen.


----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ihr wisst immer noch nicht wer dafür sorgt, dass ihr nicht nur auf Forstwegen fahren dürft oder?
> Ein paar Sprichworte aus der Mottenkiste solltet aber selbst ihr verstehen.
> Einem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul.
> Undank ist der Welten Lohn.
> ...



Mannoman, so langsam glaub ich, das Dein IQ nicht größer als der Deines Avatar ist. Schade eigentlich. Eure kleine IG besteht gerade mal seit kurzem und Du glaubst, Du bist der MACHER hier? Ich hoffe nicht, das alle der Deisterfreun.de so sind. Ich schmeiss mich langsam weg.
Soll ich Dir jetzt noch Danke sagen, das ich seit über 20Jahren die gleichen Trails befahre? Naja, sagen wir lieber, befahren konnte. Denn wenn das so weiter geht mit Euch, ist bald alles gesperrt. Vielleicht soll ich demnächst noch bei Dir nachfragen, ob ich mal in den Deister darf. 
Ich glaub es hackt! 

Der Urgedanke war mal sehr lobenswert, aber so langsam find ichs echt lächerlich.


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Und du solltest wissen das sowohl ich als auch sundancer als auch andere die ihr hier beschimpft alle schon im Deister die Schaufel geschwungen haben.
> 
> HALLO!!! Wir sind auf eurer Seite!!!
> 
> Aber mit dem Kopp durch die Wand geht nunmal nicht und nicht mehr und nicht weniger wollen wir doch alle sagen!



hallo Leute

in der ganzen hitzigen Diskussion ist inzwischen untergegangen, das der Ü30 zu einem Flowtrail umgebaut wird, den 100% aller ambitionierten Biker fahren können.
Daher sind alle Leute, die schon immer einen Flowtrail haben wollten, ausdrücklich zur Mitarbeit und zum Engagement aufgefordert.
Der Starttermin des Umbaus wird hier rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben
Das ist Konsensus,
Die Monstersprünge werden zurückgebaut.

Also alle Trolle können sich wieder in ihre Höhlen zurückziehen oder konstruktiv mitmachen.


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected]: 
Niemand von den df sitzt auf einem Thron. 
Der ü30 vor 2 Jahren war im unteren Teil fast zu gewachsen.
Was schreibst Du denn hier als 'Bewertung'? Hab ich da was überlesen oder komm ich nicht mehr mit?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Also alle Trolle können sich wieder



Schappi warum dieser Satz? Jetzt mal im Ernst. So willst du den Respekt andere Biker bekommen und alle sollen helfen?

Am Anfang deines Postings dachte ich das wir jetzt die Kurve bekommen und man sich evtl. ja mal real zusammensetzen könnte und ALLE mal zu Wort kommen könnten. DAS wäre eine Basis dafür das alle helfen.

So frage ich mich wirklich ob du die richtige Person dafür bist... sorry aber das mußt du dir jetzt gefallen lassen.

Wir machen Vorschläge, zeigen Hilfe auf und dann so ein Kommentar?

Für mich ist das hier jetzt erstmal beendet, da ich so einfach keine Grundlage für eine vernüftige Diskussion sehe.


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

kippi  - die IG besteht seit Jahren. Der Verein wurde erst vor kurzem gegründet. 
Warum beleidigst Du Homer? Hast Du keine anderen sachlich verbalen Möglichkeiten mehr als Beleidigungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (16. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> ...Der ü30 vor 2 Jahren war im unteren Teil fast zu gewachsen...


ach jaaa 

das waren noch Zeiten, als man unten am Wall rauskam mit blutigen Schienbeinen, zerfledderten Shirts und prickelnder Pelle 
und man nicht wusste, ob nicht gerade eine Rotte Schwarzkittel irgendwo im Buschwerk lauert 

ich finde den Ü30 jetzt aber auch nicht schlecht, obwohl ich nicht fliegen möchte


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

Ich bin nicht der große Macher. Ich empfinde aber große Dankbarkeit und Anerkennung denen gegenüber, die sich im Wald und am runden Tisch für die gemeinsame Sache einsetzen und halte diese blöde Miesmacherei nicht länger aus. Es wird weiterhin alles getan was zu tun ist, um in der Sache voran zu kommen.


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Schappi warum dieser Satz? Jetzt mal im Ernst. So willst du den Respekt andere Biker bekommen und alle sollen helfen?
> 
> Am Anfang deines Postings dachte ich das wir jetzt die Kurve bekommen und man sich evtl. ja mal real zusammensetzen könnte und ALLE mal zu Wort kommen könnten. DAS wäre eine Basis dafür das alle helfen.
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich komplett zu. Nach dem, was hier abgeht hat von den "Zahnärzten" wohl kaum noch jemand Lust, die Schaufel zu schwingen oder im Verein Engagement zu zeigen.


----------



## taxifolia (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ihr wisst immer noch nicht wer dafür sorgt, dass ihr nicht nur auf Forstwegen fahren dürft oder?...


Da stimme ich zu, denn auch der aufgeschobene, kleine Erdhügel wäre nach der LSVO unzulässig *und* die Forsteigentümer sind der Auffassung, auf dem Ü30 dürfe man - auch ganz ohne Bauten- ohnehin nicht fahren, es sei denn, sie erlauben es. Genau das haben die NLF Dank des Vereins vor. Es muss nur noch herausgemendelt werden, was an Hindernissen geht. 

Wer alles "richtig" machen will, ohne irgendwo anzuecken, muss konsequenterweise auf der Forststraße fahren und nie wieder auf Trails. 
Wer es dennoch tun ,muss sich den Vorwurf der Trittbrettfahrerei gefallen lassen.

Mit angepasstem Konformismus konnte man noch nie etwas erreichen, Tätigkeiten im öffentlichen Dienst mal ausgenommen 

p.s.: 
Für einen, der vorhin noch brilliert hat mit " ..tritt hier zum intellektuellen Duell an und hat seine Waffe vergessen.." tritt der liebe kippi mit der Beleidigung von homer jetzt doch ziemlich rustikal auf. 
Entscheide Dich doch ´mal.


taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

Vlt sollte tweety jetzt noch schnell was Schlaues schreiben. Mööp oder so 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Seniorenbiken (16. Mai 2012)

hmm, nun noch was zu ein, zwei themen, früher war alles anders und heute wird man von wandersleuten böse angeschaut. alleine der satz früher war alles besser ist schon der erste scheißsatz. 

früher fuhren auch nur eine handvoll mountainbiker in ihren hautengen lycra kostümen durch den deister. da hat sich sicherlich noch jeder wanderer gefreut einen ausserirdischen mit styroporhelm zu sehen. leider sind es nun hunderte am we und da läßt halt die freude des ein oder anderen wanderer nach  und es wird unerfreuliche begegnungen geben. das ist halt so.

zum nächtsen punkt kann ich nur noch eins sagen. es gibt hier ein paar sehr sehr eigenartige biker,, die immer gerne mit den finger auf einen handvoll leute zeigen und die bezeichnen als verrückt, mosher, selbstgefällig, lebensmüde und und und v.m. diese vögel bauen auch noch neben ihrem beruf, familie u.v.m. in ihrer freizeit dinge in den wald die ihnen gefallen. die sie persönlich nutzen.

WARUM sollten diese trailbauer in ihrer freizeit für andere biker, trails bauen. Warum, sehe die aus wie ein HARTZ4 empfänger oder ein 1 Euro Jobber der langeweile haben

die Trailbauer tun das was sie für sich möchten und das ist völlig normal. auf dem Ü30 haben sie in monate langer arbeit für alle anderen und auch für den verein riesige chickenways gebaut die alle fahren können und trotzdem, das versteh ich nicht, lese ich immer immer wieder die sätze, die bauen viel zu große dinge, die springt keine und und und. 

wo ist da eigentlich die logik, hilfe.

alle die sich über dies und dat beschweren dürfen gerne die kammwege fahren, hoch und runter und sich nicht mit dem befahren von illegalen trails strafbar machen.

gruß gudio


----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> p.s.:
> Für einen, der vorhin noch brilliert hat mit " ..tritt hier zum intellektuellen Duell an und hat seine Waffe vergessen.." tritt der liebe kippi mit der Beleidigung von homer jetzt doch ziemlich rustikal auf.
> Entscheide Dich doch ´mal.
> 
> ...



Hallo Taxi,
den Schuh zieh ich mir an, da hast Du recht. Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob es mir leid tut. Aber nach dieser Aussage war es halt vorbei.

Zitat Homer:
*"Ihr wisst immer noch nicht wer dafür sorgt, dass ihr nicht nur auf Forstwegen fahren dürft oder? "*

An Überheblichkeit kaum zu übertreffen!!
Sei nicht sauer, aber Menschen, die sich früher als Gott ausgaben, wurden gesteinigt oder verbrannt!!!!

Komisch, mir hat vorhin keiner beigestanden, als es unsachlich wurde Dabei war ich vorher immer SEHR sachlich!!! 
Doch jetzt soll ich * Zahnarzt*die *Fresse* halten, und mich in meine *Trollhöhle* zurück ziehen.

Ich verstehe, man darf nur einstecken aber nicht austeilen, das ist hier nicht erwünscht. Oder muss ich erst dem Verein beitreten? Und dabei sagte er doch *"Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so schallt es heraus. "* Zitat Homer



Und ich bleibe bei meinem Standpunkt, gäbe es keine übertriebene Bauerei, gäbe es auch keine Diskussion und keine Sperrungen.

SOOOOO, jetzt ist für mich aber endgültig Schluss.
Haben uns alle wieder wieder lieb und genießen den Rest des Tages


----------



## kippi (16. Mai 2012)

Ach ja und eins noch

@Homer

Sorry mein lieber, ich kenn Dich nicht persönlich, somit ging meine Beleidigung nicht gegen Deine Person, sondern gegen Deine Aussage.

Ich wünsch mir den Weltfrieden 

Alle zufrieden?


----------



## momme (16. Mai 2012)

Ich habe gerade meine 2Cents gefunden:



 Zitat Sundancer: Das Verhältnis passt einfach nicht und so lange da kein Umdenken einsetzt, werden sich garantiert die meisten Kritiker auch nicht an den Baueinsätzen beteiligen.


 Vielleicht ist da die Reihenfolge durcheinander? Sollte es nicht eigentlich so sein?: Einbringen und mitgestalten, statt hinterher rumnölen und von Außen Forderungen stellen....



 Zitat Sundancer: Aber ich sehe es nicht ein, an irgendwelchen Extrembauten mitzuwirken, die ohnehin keine Chance auf eine Legalisierung haben. Dafür ist mir meine wenige Freizeit dann doch zu schade. 


 Das hast Du in Deinen letzten Beiträgen immer wieder geschrieben, dass die Trails ´ eh nicht genehmigt werden. Woher willst Du das denn wissen? Du steckst doch gar nicht so tief in dem Thema drin wie einige von den Deisterfreunden. Das Ziel der gepachteten (nicht wie oft geschrieben legalen, denn das sind die anderen auch!) Strecken ist es, Freeride-Trails zu errichten. Das sollten nie Strecken werden, auf denen jeder Anfänger zurecht kommen soll, dafür sind die anderen Trails da. Und doch ist wieder an allen Stellen mit einem Sprung eine Umfahrung errichtet worden.  
 Bei der ersten Begehung wurden der UNB schon einige dieser Extrembauten gezeigt und da kam kein Einwand. Für die Forstleute sind die gebauten Sachen auch kein Problem. Daran wurde sich dann orientiert.  
 Um Sachen zu verändern muss eben auch mal dafür gekämpft werden. Mit Deinem Zitat hast Du da ganz andere Ziele und sonderlich solidarisch mit einem neuen Verein, der sich für etwas einsetzt ist das mal gar nicht. Eher recht egoistisch.




 Und was hier im Forum auch schon einige Male aufgefallen ist, wenn die Bauern mal wieder die Strecken zerstört haben oder sonstiger Staub aufgewirbelt wurde: Das ist dann immer der Moment, in dem sich gerne die Leute melden, die schon seit ewigen Zeiten durch den Deister radeln (und das auch immer gerne betonen), die ein Problem mit Protektoren haben, die ein Problem mit angelegten Trails haben (diese aber fahren!), die sich die alten Zeiten zurück wünschen, und die ganz genau wussten, was passieren würde.... Für Euch: Die alten Zeiten sind vorbei! PunktAus! Der Sport ist gewachsen und hat sich weiterentwickelt. Und Mountainbiking ist immer noch eine boomende Sportart. Das werden immer noch mehr MTBler im Wald.  
 Und Ihr seid auch nicht mehr die Leute von vor zig Jahren. Ihr fahrt mittlerweile auch Fahrräder mit mehr Federweg, die eine andere Fahrweise zulassen und die Ihr auf speziellen Trails geniessen könnt. Das geht einfach nicht: Sich über die angelegten Strecken beschweren, sie aber dann zu fahren.
 Auch das Vorurteil des Downhill-Bikers ist total daneben. Nur weil sich jemand mehr Schutzkleidung anzieht, ist er/sie nicht böse. Für MTB-fremde Leute ist der Anblick im Wald noch etwas ungewohnt, aber das wird sich mit der Zeit geben. Es gibt den Downhill-Biker, der sich auf dem Trail gegenüber einem Wanderer daneben benimmt; aber es gibt eben auch den CC-Fahrer der das selbe auf dem Forstweg macht. Und das schöne an den Deisterfreunden (z.B.) ist, dass das da eben nicht stattfindet (jedenfalls nicht bewusst, weil die dafür viel zu entspannt sind). Wer von der Kleidung auf den Charakter schließt, liegt arg daneben!
 Und die Angst, dass Ihr demnächst nicht mehr mit dem Rad in den Wald dürft, weil das irgendwer aufgrund wachsender Anzahl der Mountainbiker oder zu hoher Sprünge verbieten will, könnt Ihr auch mal versuchen ablegen. Das wird nicht passieren.  



 Die Deisterfreunde sind sicherlich nicht unfehlbar, aber sie haben wenigstens den Arsch in der Hose, mal was auszuprobieren! Und vor ein paar Jahren hätte sich keiner vorstellen können, in Verhandlungen so weit zu kommen. Eine Forstwirtschaft, die Mountainbiker unterstützt!!!! Was ist das denn? Schade nur, dass dann wieder andere beteiligte Entscheidungsträger kneifen und dem Fortschritt im Weg stehen.



 Was ich auch immer wieder denke: Diese Kommunikation, wie sie aktuell hier stattfindet kann nur daneben gehen, weil sie eben nur geschrieben ist. Es fehlt Mimik, Gestik, Rotze, hingeworfene Handschuhe usw. So wie sich hier Leute gegenseitig anfauchen: Das würden sie im echten Leben so eben nicht machen. Da sollte wohl mal ganz schnell ein Stammtisch einberufen werden. Und dass hier einige Deisterfreunde unfreundlich zurück schießen erkläre ich mir damit, dass das auch arg unfreundlich ist, sich hinzustellen und zu sagen: "Hab ich vorher schon gewusst, und das ist *******, was ihr da macht; hat ´ eh keinen Sinn."  



 Momme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

Ich fühl mich nicht persönlich angegriffen oder beleidigt. Mir war klar das ich niemanden bekehren kann oder das meine postings von allen geliebt werden. Ist auch nicht mein Ziel. Wenn der shitstorm vorbei ist können wir über den Weltfrieden verhandeln. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (16. Mai 2012)

Momme. Danke!!


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> ...die Trailbauer tun das was sie für sich möchten und das ist völlig normal. auf dem Ü30 haben sie in monate langer arbeit für alle anderen und auch für den verein riesige chickenways gebaut die alle fahren können...



Genau das ist der Punkt es gibt riesige Chickenways (langweilige Autobahn) und Do-Or-Die Stunts, nichts dazwischen. Und genau das sollte ein öffentlicher legaler Trail bieten. Er muss einen gewissen Anspruch haben, aber auch für ungeübte spannend zu fahren sein. So ein Trail darf sich nicht mit einem Großteil der Bauten nur an die "Profibiker" richten. Und genau da habe ich den Eindruck, dass genau diese Argumente niemand hören will, bzw. sie nicht ernst genommen werden.


----------



## wolfk (16. Mai 2012)

Kleine Zwischenfrage ganz nebenbei:

Was sind "Zahnärzte" und wie sieht ein "Zahnarztbike" aus?

Ich bin zwar schon älter, lerne aber (noch) gern dazu.


----------



## taxifolia (16. Mai 2012)

kippi schrieb:


> Aber nach dieser Aussage war es halt vorbei.
> 
> Zitat Homer:
> *"Ihr wisst immer noch nicht wer dafür sorgt, dass ihr nicht nur auf Forstwegen fahren dürft oder? "*
> ...



Wie schon geschrieben: Es stimmt schließlich, was homer schrieb.
Die Forsteigentümer sagen strikt : "Fahren nur auf den Fahrwegen erlaubt." 
Dass das Trailfahren früher mal geduldet wurde mag sein, es sind jetzt aber mehr Leute im Wald, was man nicht will, also keine Duldung.

Insofern haben "wir", der Verein, nicht homer persönlich,  bei den Landesforsten erreicht, dass es sogar *erlaubt* wird- die Probleme mit der Naturschutzbehörde mal beiseite gelassen - quod erat demonstrandum.

Was das Austeilen und Einstecken anbelangt: Da ich die Schreiberlinge von "Zahnarztbike" und "Troll" kenne, weiß ich: Die sind (fast) immer so und manchmal "fremdschämwürdig", setzen sich aber auch nicht vorher auf den "Gute-Manieren-Gaul". Lass´ Dich einfach nicht so schnell aus der Ruhe bringen.

Zahnärzte sind Leute mit Berufen wie "Zahnarzt"oder "Anwalt" ,denen man nachsagt gut zu verdienen.
Die kaufen sich, meist im mittleren Alter, von dem vielen ergaunerten Geld ein sauteures MTB ( oder eine Harley) , das mehr kann als der Körper des Zahnarztes, fahren nie bei Regen, putzen das Ding mehr als dass sie es fahren und erfreuen sich am Nimbus "Outlaw, harter Kerl usw..", um Frauen abzuschleppen.

Wenn Du mal einen "Zahnarzt" sehen möchtest, kann ich mal bei Dir vorbeikommen  

taxi


----------



## wolfk (16. Mai 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Was das Austeilen und Einstecken anbelangt: Da ich die Schreiberlinge von "Zahnarztbike" und "Troll" kenne, weiß ich: Die sind (fast) immer so und manchmal "fremdschämwürdig", setzen sich aber auch nicht vorher auf den "Gute-Manieren-Gaul". Lass´ Dich einfach nicht so schnell aus der Ruhe bringen.
> 
> Zahnärzte sind Leute mit Berufen wie "Zahnarzt"oder "Anwalt" ,denen man nachsagt gut zu verdienen.
> Die kaufen sich, meist im mittleren Alter, von dem vielen ergaunerten Geld ein sauteures MTB ( oder eine Harley) , das mehr kann als der Körper des Zahnarztes, fahren nie bei Regen, putzen das Ding mehr als dass sie es fahren und erfreuen sich am Nimbus "Outlaw, harter Kerl usw..", um Frauen abzuschleppen.



Aha. Danke!



taxifolia schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal einen "Zahnarzt" sehen möchtest, kann ich mal bei Dir vorbeikommen
> taxi



Danke! 
Aber mir reicht die Rechnung, die ich heute von meinen Zahnarzt im Briefkasten hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaot-23 (16. Mai 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Zahnärzte sind Leute mit Berufen wie "Zahnarzt"oder "Anwalt" ,denen man nachsagt gut zu verdienen.
> Die kaufen sich, meist im mittleren Alter, von dem vielen ergaunerten Geld ein sauteures MTB ( oder eine Harley) , das mehr kann als der Körper des Zahnarztes, fahren nie bei Regen, putzen das Ding mehr als dass sie es fahren und erfreuen sich am Nimbus "Outlaw, harter Kerl usw..", um Frauen abzuschleppen.



Ich hab ein Rad, dass ich (fast) nie putze, (viel zu) selten fahre, was mehr kann als mein Körper und was nicht soviel gekostet hat. Bin ich jetzt Dentallaborant oder ReNo?


----------



## taxifolia (16. Mai 2012)

...wenn Du es hast, um Frauen aufzureißen bist Du Dentallaborant, in allen anderen Fällen leider nur faul- tut mir leid.
Noch einer, dem ich was erklären soll ( gegen Rechnung vertseht sich) ?

taxi


----------



## Skaot-23 (16. Mai 2012)

Ok, dann nur faul Damit kann ich leben


----------



## Seniorenbiken (16. Mai 2012)

langsam kehrt hier wieder humor ein,....


----------



## taifun (16. Mai 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Meine Fresse - einer setzt hier immer noch einen oben drauf. Habt ihr alle einen am Sender?
> Wir wollen doch eigentlich alle das gleiche...


 



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Nochmal an alle, die eine gewisse Sachlichkeit seitens der Bauer, Pfleger und Verhandler hier im Forum vermissen. Stellt euch vor ihr sitzt in eurem Lieblings Restaurant und esst euer Leibgericht. Plötzlich komme ich rein, fresse dir den halben Teller leer und beschwere mich noch, wie scharf, fettich und ungesund der Fraß wäre. Wie sachlich würdet ihr wohl bleiben, denn das Essen hat euch ein Vermögen gekostet und ihr habt euch sooo auf einen gemütlichen Diner Abend bei Kerzenschein gefreut.
> Denkt mal drüber nach.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.




boh...habe jetzt alle seiten von heute durch.
Warum wird sich hier immer zerfleischt? 

Nehmt es sachlich und es wird eine Lösung geben,daran wird doch gearbeitet.Um es sein zu lassen,dafür haben Schappi,Taxi,Evel und viele andere schon zu viel Zeit und Nerven gelassen

Also,bis im wald


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir ein Vorschlag zur Güte:

Wenn hier vorher mal sachlich dargestellt wird, was genau gebaut werden soll auf dem Trail, dann bin ich auch bereit, dabei tatkräftig mitzuhelfen, sofern es sich nicht nur um Riesenstunts handelt.


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt es gibt riesige Chickenways (langweilige Autobahn) und Do-Or-Die Stunts, nichts dazwischen. Und genau das sollte ein öffentlicher legaler Trail bieten. Er muss einen gewissen Anspruch haben, aber auch für ungeübte spannend zu fahren sein. So ein Trail darf sich nicht mit einem Großteil der Bauten nur an die "Profibiker" richten. Und genau da habe ich den Eindruck, dass genau diese Argumente niemand hören will, bzw. sie nicht ernst genommen werden.



Ist doch nich dein Ernst,oder?


----------



## wolfk (16. Mai 2012)

Gelöscht wegen Post #7223


----------



## schappi (16. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Vorschlag zur Güte:
> 
> Wenn hier vorher mal sachlich dargestellt wird, was genau gebaut werden soll auf dem Trail, dann bin ich auch bereit, dabei tatkräftig mitzuhelfen, sofern es sich nicht nur um Riesenstunts handelt.




Sundancer 
ich zitiere mich jetzt mal selber, da ich das jetzt in den letzten 3 Tagen mindestens einmal/ Tag gepostet habe. Der Ü30 und der Ladies II werden zu Flowtrails ausgebaut.
Du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen die mit deine Vorstellungen einzubringen


schappi schrieb:


> hallo Leute
> 
> in der ganzen hitzigen Diskussion ist inzwischen untergegangen, das der Ü30 zu einem Flowtrail umgebaut wird, den 100% aller ambitionierten Biker fahren können.
> Daher sind alle Leute, die schon immer einen Flowtrail haben wollten, ausdrücklich zur Mitarbeit und zum Engagement aufgefordert.
> ...


----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

@Flame-Blade: Tritt mal einen Schritt zurück und sehe das ganze mal objektiv: Auf dem Ü30 stehen nur Doubles und Gaps, aber nahezu nichts, was man springen kann, ohne sich gewaltig auf die Fresse zu packen, wenn der Speed nicht genau passt. 
Und genau sowas gehört finde ich aber auch zu einem "Vereinstrail". Der Verein soll doch wachsen und weiter bestehen, oder? Also muss auf dem Trail des Vereins auch was für Neulinge bzw. Leute gebaut werden, die es sich nicht leisten können (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), sich bei ihrem Hobby die Knochen zu brechen. Auch diese Leute wollen Spaß haben. Und da sind Doubles leider der falsche Weg. Weil bei einem Double gibts nur Drüber, oder dagegen. Und nur die Chiockenways fahren, macht auf Dauer für diese Leute auch keinen Spaß.

Nicht, daß das hier schon wieder falsch verstanden wird: Es muss natürlich auch sachen für die "Pros" geben. aber nicht der überwiegende Teil der Hindernisse, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (16. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Sundancer
> ich zitiere mich jetzt mal selber, da ich das jetzt in den letzten 3 Tagen mindestens einmal/ Tag gepostet habe. Der Ü30 und der Ladies II werden zu Flowtrails ausgebaut.
> Du bist jederzeit herzlich willkommen die mit deine Vorstellungen einzubringen



Das ist doch ein Wort. Sobald daten für Arbeitseinsätze stehen, bitte frühzeitig mitteilen, damit ich das irgendwie einplanen kann.

Und nochmal für die Allgemeinheit: Ich habe weder was gegen den Verein, oder irgend jemanden hier persönlich.

Wir haben alle das selbe Hobby, also sollten wir uns nicht zerfleischen, sondern sachlich diskutieren. Wir vergreifen uns alle mal im Ton. Das kommt mal vor. Hauptsache, man findet am Ende einen Konsens.

Und nun alle mal langsam wieder runter fahren.
Jeder hat jetzt seinen Senf nochmal dazu gegeben. Es hat einmal richtig geknallt und nun sollten wir dafür sorgen, daß hier wieder Ruhe und Ordnung einkehrt!

Das wird schon noch was mit den legalen Trails!


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> @Flame-Blade: Tritt mal einen Schritt zurück und sehe das ganze mal objektiv: Auf dem Ü30 stehen nur Doubles und Gaps, aber nahezu nichts, was man springen kann, ohne sich gewaltig auf die Fresse zu packen, wenn der Speed nicht genau passt.
> Und genau sowas gehört finde ich aber auch zu einem "Vereinstrail". Der Verein soll doch wachsen und weiter bestehen, oder? Also muss auf dem Trail des Vereins auch was für Neulinge bzw. Leute gebaut werden, die es sich nicht leisten können (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), sich bei ihrem Hobby die Knochen zu brechen. Auch diese Leute wollen Spaß haben. Und da sind Doubles leider der falsche Weg. Weil bei einem Double gibts nur Drüber, oder dagegen. Und nur die Chiockenways fahren, macht auf Dauer für diese Leute auch keinen Spaß.
> 
> Nicht, daß das hier schon wieder falsch verstanden wird: Es muss natürlich auch sachen für die "Pros" geben. aber nicht der überwiegende Teil der Hindernisse, oder?



Das jeder bzw. der Größte Teil sich dort austoben können war immer das Ansinnen.


Fakt ist das dort für jeden was steht.Vom Mini-Erdhügel bis zum 3-4m Gap und man kann sich an einige wirklich winzige Mini-Doubles herantasten.Da kann man auch zu schnell oder zu langsam sein ohne das man sich mault.

Bei deiner Beschreibung denkt man da stehen nur 10m Gaps o.ä. 

Do-or-die Stunts? Ich bitte dich!

Naja da werden niemals ALLE zu 100% auf einen Nenner kommen...


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube aber auch so langsam, dass man mit dem zunehmenden Können aber auch einfach den Blick für Dinge, an denen es einen zerreißen kann, verliert.
Ich denke, dass manche eben nicht die Erfahrung haben, über die Mini-Doubles zu springen bzw. dass man sich an denen nicht zwingend Maulen muss.


p.s.: Ich fänd eine "pump-Track-Sektion" totaaal geil!

Können wir vielleicht ne Abstimmung machen, wo bspw jeder drei Stimmen hat und zwischen unterschiedlichen Dingen wählen kann? Z.B. Bodenwellen / Drops / Anlieger / Balancieren / "in einen Gegenhang hochtreten" und was weiß ich noch alles...

Mit sowas könnte man zumindest die groben Interessenrichtungen auch mal zahlenmäßig erfassen. Und vermeiden, dass hinterher gesagt wird, es wäre ja kein Konsens dagewesen.


----------



## freigeist (16. Mai 2012)

"eure letzten seiten"..hust.. sind derweil schon -forenübergreifend- bekannt


----------



## zoomie (16. Mai 2012)

Wir sind halt nicht ....'langweilig'....


----------



## Torben. (16. Mai 2012)

Hier wurde oft gesagt die trails dürfen nicht bebaut werden weil es niemand genehmigt.. habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht warum wir einen verein gegründet haben warum wir die 2 strecken wollen warum wir uns die ganze arbeit machen...

ganz sicher nicht weil wir 2 trampelfade befahren können 

es ging darum auf diesen beiden strecken das bauen zu legalisieren damit nicht mehr soviel wildgebnaut wird.
damit wir die beiden strecken als freeride und dh strecken nutzen können mit grooßen sprüngen verrückten bauten und leichten sachen für anfänger und leuten die einfach nur fahren wollen..


----------



## dieFluse (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Vlt sollte tweety jetzt noch schnell was Schlaues schreiben. Mööp oder so
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


 Lass mich mal für ihn machen:

 Möööp mööööp -- würd ja klingeln aber die fehlt am Bike 


ihr dreht euch im Kreis. Unnötig, weil die Lösung und der weitere Werdegang eine "Ist-Lösung" sind.
Man könnte auch nen Treffen für alle Interessierten machen. Wie zb am  Stammtisch oder Zusammen den Trail abgehen und dann vor Ort und nicht im  Forum quatschen was geeignet wäre für nen Flowtrail und was nicht. Dann  hat man die Aktiven und Nichtaktiven auseinandergebaselt bzw hat das  Thema hier vielleicht endlich mal weniger Aufruhr.
Wieso also noch unnötig und unsinnig weiter diskutieren und das gesamte Forum "bespassen"?

Berichtet lieber weiter über Treffen, aktuelle Trailzustände und... Matschfotos 

Kann man nicht nen Treffen für alle Interessierten machen? Wie zb am Stammtisch oder Zusammen den Trail abgehen und dann vor Ort und nicht im Forum quatschen was geeignet wäre für nen Flowtrail und was nicht? Dann hat man die Aktiven und Nichtaktiven auseinandergebaselt bzw hat das Thema hier vielleicht endlich mal weniger Aufruhr.


----------



## stefan1981 (16. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> @Flame-Blade: Tritt mal einen Schritt zurück und sehe das ganze mal objektiv: Auf dem Ü30 stehen nur Doubles und Gaps, aber nahezu nichts, was man springen kann, ohne sich gewaltig auf die Fresse zu packen, wenn der Speed nicht genau passt.
> 
> Da muss ich ein bißchen wiedersprechen. Es sind auf jeden Fall ein paar wirklich dicke Sprünge dabei, aaaaber es gab mindestens fünf tables und kleine kicker und doubles. Ich springe bei weiten auch keine großen Sachen, aber die Möglichkeiten die es da gab, haben mich in wirklich kurzer zeit auch motiviert mal ein bißchen mehr zu probieren. und was ich wirklich faszinierend finde, ist das man selbst beim Umfahren der Sprünge an wirklich keiner Stelle an Geschwindigkeit oder Flow verloren hat. So halte ich den Trail für Anfänger oder Fortgeschrittene wirklich Klasse geeignet.


----------



## exto (16. Mai 2012)

Holy Shit !!!

Da geht man mal einen Tag arbeiten (müsst ihr das eigentlich nicht?) und muss hinterher noch ne 2-Stündige Lesesession dranhängen...

Mein Fazit nach dem Marathon:

Hier werden so viele Aspekte zusammen geworfen, dass dagegen eine Schüssel Soljanka aussieht, wie'n Teller Sushi.

Wie wär's mit sortieren, Sachinhalte rausfiltern, drüber nachdenken, Differenzen diskutieren?

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (16. Mai 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Hier wurde oft gesagt die trails dürfen nicht bebaut werden weil es niemand genehmigt.. habt ihr schon mal darüber nachgedacht warum wir einen verein gegründet haben warum wir die 2 strecken wollen warum wir uns die ganze arbeit machen...
> 
> ganz sicher nicht weil wir 2 trampelfade befahren können
> 
> ...



dem stimme ich mal zu


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Holy Shit !!!
> 
> Da geht man mal einen Tag arbeiten (müsst ihr das eigentlich nicht?) und muss hinterher noch ne 2-Stündige Lesesession dranhängen...
> 
> ...



das selbe habe ich auch beim überfliegen der letzten 4 seiten gedacht


----------



## taifun (16. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Holy Shit !!!
> 
> Da geht man mal einen Tag arbeiten (müsst ihr das eigentlich nicht?) und muss hinterher noch ne 2-Stündige Lesesession dranhängen...
> 
> ...


Axel hat es mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht...


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Mai 2012)

@exto: Internet gibt es in jedem Büro / Handy oder sonst wo.

Hier etwas zu schreiben, ist noch das leichteste. Den ganzen Kram zu lesen ist das anstrengende.

Da ich erstens noch wenig Erfahrung habe, halte ich mich raus. Andere haben da mehr Know-How. Wenn es aber heißt: Spaten in die Hand und Handschuhe dann. Dann bin ich gerne vor Ort. Nicht weil ich ein Tim "Heimwerker King" Taylor bin, sondern um zu sehen wo ich vielleicht mal fahren werde und worauf ich mich einlasse. Am Ü30 habe ich schon ordentlich Bauklötze gestaunt. Mit was für einer Arbeit die genialen Anlieger und Drops entstanden sind.


----------



## feldbirne (16. Mai 2012)

Oo... ich habe es mir jetzt ma erspart die letzten seiten zu lesen, is mir einfach zu blöd dieses hätte, hätte, hätte... 

hätt der hund nich geschissen, hätt er den hasen gefangen... -.-

ich hoffe nur das jeder der jetzt hier so gross rumkotzt am ende auch mit im wald ist.
unzwar nicht zum RÜCKBAU sodern zum UMBAU !!!


----------



## Hitzi (16. Mai 2012)

Habe ja noch nicht alles gelesen.....ABER

Ich war heute im Wald und habe nicht einen Trail benutzt 





Hatte den Lütten dabei...... vorgezogener Vatertag 

8 Grad am Annaturm und 12 Grad bei den Wasserrädern 

Im unteren Abschnitt Farn wurde mit schwerem Gerät gearbeitet... aber die Maschine war verreckt 

In diesem Sinne fröhliches "Angezicke" im Forum 

Und einen netten Vatertag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (16. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @exto: Internet gibt es in jedem Büro / Handy oder sonst wo.



Stimmt... 

...nur, dass ich da tatsächlich arbeiten muss

Übrigens: Vuelta Verticale fällt am WE für mich zu 90% aus. Ich hab' einen dicken Hals (in echt ) und n bisschen Fieber. In 3 Wochen geht für mich die Rennsaison los und ich will nix riskieren...


----------



## Fh4n (16. Mai 2012)

Ich plädiere stark dafür, dass jeder jetzt einfach mal eine Runde Fahrradfahren geht und darüber nachdenkt, was er geschrieben hat. 
Schluss jetzt! Gras wachsen lassen.

BTW: Die letzten drei Tage mit der langweiligsten Vorlesung meine Studentenlebens wurde durch den Biken im Deister-Thread enorm bereichert. Da macht doch Uni Spass uns man liest gerne mit! Moin!


----------



## Doktor44 (16. Mai 2012)

Privatforst ... Ich halte dieses Großgrundbesitzertum für mehr als fragwürdig! Am besten noch einen Zaun drum herumhauen ... 

Herzlich willkommen im Kleingartenverein Deutschland


----------



## bosskopp (16. Mai 2012)

moin moin...
ist denn morgen von euch jemand im deister unterwegs?
oder geht ihr alle auf tour und hebt die becher?


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Vlt sollte tweety jetzt noch schnell was Schlaues schreiben. Mööp oder so
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Noch schlauer was ihr hier so schreibt da kann ich nicht mithallten
Macht weiter so ist gut zum Lachen. Biiim Baaam


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. Mai 2012)

Du weist wie ich das meine, ich fand die Diskussion heute auch sehr lustig. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> hmm, nun noch was zu ein, zwei themen, früher war alles anders und heute wird man von wandersleuten böse angeschaut. alleine der satz früher war alles besser ist schon der erste scheißsatz.
> 
> früher fuhren auch nur eine handvoll mountainbiker in ihren hautengen lycra kostümen durch den deister. da hat sich sicherlich noch jeder wanderer gefreut einen ausserirdischen mit styroporhelm zu sehen. leider sind es nun hunderte am we und da läßt halt die freude des ein oder anderen wanderer nach  und es wird unerfreuliche begegnungen geben. das ist halt so.
> 
> ...



Hey Du alter Sack,

Du wolltest Dich hier doch gar nicht mehr einbringen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Axel hat es mal wieder auf den Punkt gebracht...



Der ist ja auch ein Guter!


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Mai 2012)

Sorry exto, du hast natürlich recht, aber wer es hier richtig auf den Punkt gebracht hat, und zwar richtig richtig war Momme!
Ich steh bis zur Hüfte in einer Soße aus Dank!

Zu ein paar Aussagen von anderen Leuten würd ich gerne ausfallend werden, aber ne, ne, ich verkneif's mir.

Ich hab aber noch einen Vorschlag zur Güte.
Da hier etliche User mit der Arbeit der Deisterfreunde unzufrieden sind, wie wäre es denn, einen eigenen Verein zu gründen? Genug Mitglieder finden sich bestimmt.
Den könnte man dann "Deisterfreundehassen.de" nennen. Nun ja, vllt fällt Euch noch was Kreativeres ein.

Auf Eure Agenda 2020 müsste dann:

-Rückbau aller Trails die nach dem 1.Weltkrieg errichtet wurden. Das schließt den Grenzweg und Bielstein aus, die gibt's schon seit etwa 1750.

-Enge Zusammenarbeit mit Jagdpächtern, Geocachern, Pilzesammlern und natürlich Stöckchenlegern um sofort Maßnahmen ergreifen zu können, falls ein Deisterfreund es wagt ein paar Meter Trail zu harken.

-Legalisierung des Bierweges als Vereinsstrecke. Das beinhaltet das Auftragen einer neuen Bitumendecke, um das Sturzrisiko durch Schlaglöcher auszuschließen. Die Vmax auf 25 km/h begrenzen wäre der nächste Schritt.

Und jetzt noch ein paar Veranstaltungstips:

-Erntedankfest
Party auf dem Hof von Herrn Noltemeyer. Anschließend kleine Treckerausfahrt zum Freilichtmuseum "Barbiegrab", wo fachkundiges Personal (CC-Racer) anhand der Fragmente einer DH-Strecke die Gefährlichkeit einer vergessenen Sportart erklären.

-Sonnenwendfeier
Ende Juni wird ein Mitglied der Deisterfreunde entführt, geteert und in ein Bruno-Braunbärenkostüm gesteckt. Der arme Teddy wird dann mit den Füßen an einen Geländewagen gebunden und 20 Runden über den Parkplatz Waldkater geschliffen. Dazu muß Teddy immer brüllen "Ich hasse die Deisterfreunde".
Dies geschieht natürlich unter Gejohle und Beifall der Waldbesitzer, die passend zum Anlass weiße Kapuzen tragen.

-Vereinsmeisterschaft
Uphillrace auf dem Nienstedter Paß. Bergab muß das Rad geschultert werden um auf den rudimentären Resten des Ü30 keine Stürze zu provozieren.

@Quen
Guckst Du nur, bitte nix zensieren.


----------



## taifun (17. Mai 2012)

Haha; Steffen schön das dein Humor bei sowas immer noch bleibt.
Dann nutzt den Vatertag zum entspannen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major_tom (17. Mai 2012)

...also ich werd jetzt los in den Deister und schön nen paar Trails runter schwucken... war wohl zu viel zum lesen die letzten Tage


----------



## zoomie (17. Mai 2012)

@bosskopp    Wenn Du heute mittag am WK bist, findeste bestimmt ein paar biker   Ich bin auch irgendwann mittags da.


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Mai 2012)

biker am WK die fahrrad fahren ?? sowas gibts noch. Ich dachte die reden sich nur den Mund fusselig und schreiben sich die Finger wund  Entschuldigung aber das gute Wetter und ein voller Bollerwagen haben mich dazu geführt, dass zu schreiben 

Ich bin im Westdeister. Kreuzbuche / Rodenberger Höhe / Teufelsbrücke, aber nicht zum Fahrrad fahren


----------



## dieFluse (17. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Habe ja noch nicht alles gelesen.....ABER
> 
> Ich war heute im Wald und habe nicht einen Trail benutzt
> 
> ...




Also vor dir hab ich ja echt Respekt - ohne dich zu kennen. Du strampelst mit dem Ding (= Anhänger) samt Nachwuchs den Deister hoch (und runter). Ich bekomm schon immer das Grausen, wenn ich die Kleine im Sitz hinter mir drauf habe, weil das auf einmal so viel Gewicht ist. Da reicht mir nen Hügelchen schon und ich bin feddich.

Schönen Vatertag euch allen.


----------



## kippi (17. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Habe ja noch nicht alles gelesen.....ABER
> 
> Ich war heute im Wald und habe nicht einen Trail benutzt
> 
> ...




Hitzi,

wart mal bis er älter wird 

Gruß
Kippi


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Mai 2012)

haha  evel bester beitrag seit tage hab mich fast verschluckt vor lachen


----------



## taifun (17. Mai 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> haha  evel bester beitrag seit tage hab mich fast verschluckt vor lachen



genau

@bosskopp:siehe pm


----------



## janisj (17. Mai 2012)

Evel, du hast noch was wichtiges vergessen: man sollte ein Treppenlift im Annaturm einbauen dass die Ehrensmitglieder den Sonnenuntergang ueber Deister geniessen konnen.


----------



## Seniorenbiken (17. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> @Flame-Blade: Tritt mal einen Schritt zurück und sehe das ganze mal objektiv: Auf dem Ü30 stehen nur Doubles und Gaps, aber nahezu nichts, was man springen kann, ohne sich gewaltig auf die Fresse zu packen, wenn der Speed nicht genau passt.
> Und genau sowas gehört finde ich aber auch zu einem "Vereinstrail". Der Verein soll doch wachsen und weiter bestehen, oder? Also muss auf dem Trail des Vereins auch was für Neulinge bzw. Leute gebaut werden, die es sich nicht leisten können (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), sich bei ihrem Hobby die Knochen zu brechen. Auch diese Leute wollen Spaß haben. Und da sind Doubles leider der falsche Weg. Weil bei einem Double gibts nur Drüber, oder dagegen. Und nur die Chiockenways fahren, macht auf Dauer für diese Leute auch keinen Spaß.
> 
> Nicht, daß das hier schon wieder falsch verstanden wird: Es muss natürlich auch sachen für die "Pros" geben. aber nicht der überwiegende Teil der Hindernisse, oder?



und ich dachte immer der verein ist da , damit wir endlich unsere dinge legal bauen können, aber mal ehrlich, wieso sollte ich in meiner freizeit was langweiliges bauen was mich nicht interessiert, dann suche ich mir lieber ein spot wo ich schalten und walten kann wie ich möchte, z.b. wild pick trail oder s.ä.

das einzige worauf ich mich einlöasen würde wäre ein 4x auf dem ü30 und einen flinken flowtrail auf lady,ansonsten bin ich ehrlich und sage es mal frei schnautze, lflow kann ich auch auf dem barbie haben, dafür muss ich nicht noch den ü30 zu einer reinen autobahn umbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (17. Mai 2012)

Vorsicht Senior ;-)

auch 4x Strecken sollen den einen oder anderen Double und Steinfelder aufweisen...

Hab ich mal so gehört....   Es sei denn wir reden hier von einer dem Deister total unwürdigen quasi BMX Bahn...

Viel Spass beim Kies verteilen haha...


----------



## sundancer (17. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte damit auch nur Denkanregungen geben. Aber da geht das Gedisse ja schon wieder los.

Ich habe, soweit ich das bis jetzt nochmal zurück verfolgt habe niemanden persönlich mit meinen Postings angegriffen oder beleidigt. Ich habe lediglich sachlich formulierte Argumente gebracht. Was kommt sind persönliche Angriffe bzw. die Darstellung meiner Person als hirnloser Idiot.
Darauf kann ich dankend verzichten!
Nach dem Posting von Schappi war ich wirklich soweit zu sagen: Ok, Thema abgehakt. Beim nächsten Baueinsatz bist du dabei und trittst direkt in den Verein ein. 

Ein Dialog mit Beitrittsinteressenten scheint aber, soweit ich das über die letzten Kommentare und Postings verfolgt habe scheinbar nicht vom Verein gewünscht zu sein. 

Schade eigentlich.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen!

Ich zitiere mal für alle hier mal jemanden aus dem Forum was seine allgemeine Einstellung betrifft: "Locker bleiben, Nase fassen"

So wie es hier die letzten Tage zuging bringt es doch niemanden und schon gar nicht die gemeinsame Sache voran.

Ich denke es ist an der Zeit kurzfristig einen Stammtisch ins Leben zu rufen. Sich mal persönlich beim Austausch von Argumenten in die Augen schauen zu können halte ich für deutlich angenehmer und entspannter als hier im Netz anonym schnell mal über das eigentliche Ziel hinauszuschießen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## r0ckZ0r (17. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass eine persönliche Diskussion einen ganz anderen Charakter hat als dieses Internetgepose.

Ich hatte bisher noch mit keinem einzigen Biker im ganzen Deister Probleme mich vernünftig über das Thema zu unterhalten, völlig egal in welchem Verein er ist oder eben nicht ist.


By the way: Der Boden war heute erste Sahne!


----------



## Scott-y (17. Mai 2012)

Ich will auch mal......

Vieleicht sehe ich das nach den vielen Seiten zu einfach. Was ist den unterm Strich nun mal eigentlich wirklich passiert. 
 Wir sind beimTrailbau über´s Ziel hinausgeschossen und haben uns einen Dämpfer geholt. Irre ärgerlich aber wir bestimmen nun mal nicht allein die Regeln. Die Regeln waren schon da und wir haben sie mit der rosaroten Brille in unserem Sinne ,,ausgebaut". Nun gilt es das bestmögliche draus zu machen um, dem Fuss in der Tür zubehalten, denn ich erinnere :unsere Ziele waren nicht nur 2 Trail´s.    Man schmeisst doch sein Auto nicht auf den Schrott nur weil der TÜV  mal zu den schicken großen Rädern ,,NEIN" gesagt hat.

Dies schreibt ein Chickenwayfahrender z.Z Nichtbauer ohne Beleidigungspotenzial.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Mai 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich will auch mal......
> 
> Man scheisst doch sein Auto nicht auf den Schrott nur weil der TÜV  mal zu den schicken großen Rädern ,,NEIN" gesagt hat.



Too much information in Bezug zu Deinem Auto!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit auch nur Denkanregungen geben. Aber da geht das Gedisse ja schon wieder los.
> 
> Ich habe, soweit ich das bis jetzt nochmal zurück verfolgt habe niemanden persönlich mit meinen Postings angegriffen oder beleidigt. Ich habe lediglich sachlich formulierte Argumente gebracht. Was kommt sind persönliche Angriffe bzw. die Darstellung meiner Person als hirnloser Idiot.
> Darauf kann ich dankend verzichten!
> ...



tu mir und allen anderen bitte den gefallen und tritt nicht in den verein ein . lieber spende ich deinen beitritt der heilsarmee. 
bleib einfach zu hause oder meinetwegen auch da wo der pfeffer wächst. 

ich hab heute mit cc-lern, enduristen , freeridern und auch dh-lern gesprochen. keiner , aber auch wirklich keiner den wir / ich heute gefragt haben , kann deine argumentation bzgl. des ü30 verstehen. 

alter , lern biken oder nimm deine stützräder ab. 
auf´m ü30 ist für alle was dabei. 
vom 50 cm table bis zum 3-4 m double. 
keiner aber auch wirklich keiner der sprünge ist ein do or die jump.

selbst die cc´ler finden de ü30 klasse. 

tu uns allen einfach den gefallen und fahr die forstwege weiter und nerv nicth weiter rum .

langsam hab ich die faxen dicke !!!


----------



## sundancer (18. Mai 2012)

@hoerman:
Lies bitte alles, was ich geschrieben habe. Do-Or-Die ist vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck.
Ich habe auch nie gesagt, dass der Ü30 in seiner jetzigen Form wirklich schlecht ist.

Aber du führst dich hier auch gerade auf wie der Superking!

Vorschlag von meiner Seite:
Wir fahren beide etwas runter und wir sprechen da mal persoehnlich drüber. Die Rechnung für die Getränke von dir gehen auf mich.

Ich will auch nur den Dialog und keinen Krieg. Aber ich lasse mich nicht als Idioten hinstellen!

P.S. Ich habe den Beitrag mehrfach editiert. In der ersten Fassung musste ich mir Luft machen, sonst waere ich geplatzt. Der Beitrag waere aber wahrscheinlich sowieso innerhalb von 5 Minuten durch nen Admin gelöscht worden. Also hab ich das nach dem ersten Abreagieren angepasst.


----------



## [email protected] (18. Mai 2012)

gelöscht...bringt eh nix....


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Mai 2012)

Das ist schon krass geil, was hier draus geworden ist, nur weil ein Angestellter der UNB uns ein paar Kieselchen in den Weg gerollt hat. Hammer!

Was mich etwas wundert. Wieso gibt es eigentlich überhaupt kein Feedback zu dem Beitrag von Momme. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, das die Wahrheit wohl so sehr schmerzt, das manch Einer es nicht ertragen kann...

Dabei ist die Lösung doch so einfach.
Tätärä

Die beiden Freeridestrecken werden ja durch den Verein gepachtet. An die beiden Strecken die ja dem Verein nun gehören kommen Schilder. Auf denen wird erwähnt das nur Vereinsmitglieder auf diesen Strecken fahren dürfen.
Somit kann Allen die nicht im Verein sind, völlig wurscht sein wie die Strecken aussehen.
Da müssen wohl die restlichen TÖW benutzt werden.

In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich gerne eine Umfrage starten.
Welchem Vereinsmitglied mißfällt denn der Ü30 im jetzigen Zustand? Bitte melde Dich!

Du musst keine Angst haben. Falls Dich hier jemand disst, nehm ich dich perönlich in Schutz.
Aber bitte nur ernstgemeinte Zuschriften!
Ernsthaft, das würde mich wirklich mal interressieren.


----------



## sundancer (18. Mai 2012)

So, ich für meinen Teil hake die Diskussion online hier jetzt ab und bin, sofern die Termine bekannt gegeben werden, beim naechsten Baueinsatz dabei.

Wer jetzt meint, noch weiter rumstänkern zu müssen, soll das tun. Für mich ist das Thema soweit erstmal erledigt.


----------



## chris2305 (18. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Die beiden Freeridestrecken werden ja durch den Verein gepachtet. An die beiden Strecken die ja dem Verein nun gehören kommen Schilder. Auf denen wird erwähnt das nur Vereinsmitglieder auf diesen Strecken fahren dürfen.



Genau da ist doch der Punkt: Wenn mir etwas bei Holsbein Kiel nicht gefällt trete ich entweder erst gar nicht ein , oder wieder aus wenn ich schon drinne bin.
Sonst habe ich auf der JHV die Möglichkeit mich über bestimmte Sachen auszulassen bzw. neu abstimmen zu lassen.
Ggfls. muss man neue Streckenwarte wählen, na freiwillige vor!!

Wenn ich nicht in dem Verein bin, mag ich mich über die Arbeit des Vereins aufregen, aber ändern kann ich so wohl nicht. 
Die Vereinsverantwortlichen sollten das locker sehen auch wenn es schwerfällt, ich weiß.




Die Strecken sind Vereinsgelände (wenn unterschrieben ist) und wenn jemand seinen Meinung zu Vereinssachen äußern möchte gibt es doch klare Satzungrechtliche Wege die man beschreiten kann.

UNd sonst die Vertreter des Vereins einfach mal machen lassen. Freeride Strecken müssen nunmal in der Art aussehen und es war immer klar gesagt, dass der Verein zwei Freeride Strecken baut......

Wer nun nicht im Verein ist sollte dann doch lieber ruhig sein, oder regt ihr euch auch über die Arbeit von Verein XY auf????

@ Evel: Momme hate Recht.
@Hoerman: Komm mal runter und steh mal drüber


----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das ist schon krass geil, was hier draus geworden ist, nur weil ein Angestellter der UNB uns ein paar Kieselchen in den Weg gerollt hat. Hammer!
> 
> Was mich etwas wundert. Wieso gibt es eigentlich überhaupt kein Feedback zu dem Beitrag von Momme. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, das die Wahrheit wohl so sehr schmerzt, das manch Einer es nicht ertragen kann...
> 
> ...



Moin Steffen, cool Down! Das bringt hier in der Form doch rein gar nichts. Setz Dich in Deiner freien Zeit lieber hin und genieße sie z.B. mit Deiner Familie.

Das ganze Theater wird sich schon irgendwann wieder legen wenn wir die Diskussion hier beenden (war es z.T. überhaupt noch eine?) und uns wieder auf die wesentlichen Dinge konzentrieren.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## pAuly87 (18. Mai 2012)

Moin an Alle,
ist ja alles bisschen doof gelaufen aber da will ich nicht weiter drauf eingehen.
Ich denke tatkräftige Unterstützung könnt Ihr jetzt gut gebrauchen und ich geh mal davon aus 
das der Bautrupp bald wieder ausrückt,also sagt Bescheid, 
Rockzor und Ich werden wieder etwas helfen.
Immerhin haben wir alle immernoch das gleiche Hobby und die meisten auch die selben Interessen und Ziele für unseren bekloppten Sport 

MfG


----------



## Ben-G (18. Mai 2012)

ist das richtig,wenn der verein der pächter ist,nach unterschreiben,dürfen nur vereinsmitglieder drauf fahren?
oder ist dass nur rechtlich gemeint und es ist euch egal ob nicht vereinsmitglieder die trails auch nutzten?


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Mai 2012)

@ Chris: Stell Dir vor, nur Vereinsmitglieder dürften beim FCB reinreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seniorenbiken (18. Mai 2012)

Nur vereinsmitglieder fahren dort und unten steht sepp und sortiert freundlich aus


----------



## exto (18. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich gerne eine Umfrage starten.
> Welchem Vereinsmitglied mißfällt denn der Ü30 im jetzigen Zustand? Bitte melde Dich!
> 
> Du musst keine Angst haben. Falls Dich hier jemand disst, nehm ich dich perönlich in Schutz.
> ...



Na dann...

Ich weiß, ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob mir der Ü 30 im jetzigen Zustand gefällt.

Als Biker finde ich das Ding einfach absolut hammermäßig! Wie hier ja auch schon öfter angesprochen sind alle denkbaren Linien super-flüssig zu fahren, die Könner haben einen echten Freeride-Track, auf dem auch für sie mal n bisschen Adrenalinausstoß rausspringt, aber sogar mit nem völlig ungefederten CC-Bike hat man flowigen Spaß auf den Chickenways (glaubt mir, ich weiß das). Die Chickenways sind nämlich, im Gegensatz zu so manchem Bikepark, auch mit Liebe und Verstand gebaut. Aaaaaber...

...einer der "Kritiker" beschrieb schrieb vor ein Paar Seiten seinen Eindruck sinngemäß mit "holy shit, das kann nicht gut gehen". Ich muss hier mal zugeben: Das hab ich auch gedacht! Stellt sich die Frage, warum hab ich nix gesagt, obwohl ich sonst nicht grad als kritikscheu bekannt bin. Ich versuch's mal zu erklären:

NACH dem ersten Schrecken war der nächste Gedanke "aaalter Schwede, is das geil! Das willst du haben!" Irgendwie neigt das menschliche Gehirn dazu, in solchen Fällen eine rosarote Brille vor die Augen zu klatschen, die Bedenken plötzlich irgendwie kleinlich erscheinen lassen.

Wieder zu Hause kamen die Bedenken zurück. Gleichzeitig allerdings auch der Gedanke, "die Jungs schuften seit Tagen und Wochen wie die Blöden, das Ergebnis ist richtig geil geworden. Sei kein Arsc*loch der ihnen alles verdirbt".

Heute weiß ich: Falsche Entscheidung! Ich hätte den Arsch in der Hose haben müssen, was zu sagen, ohne jemandem auf'n Schlips zu treten! Hab' ich aber nicht gehabt. Das bedeutet aber gleichzeitig ZWINGEND, dass ich mich auf gar keinen Fall jetzt hinstellen kann und sagen "ich hab's schon immer gewusst".

Also: Der Trail ist hammergeil, hätte so aber nicht gebaut werden sollen. Mein Fazit, dem gemäß: Ich find das Teil "so mittel" 

Damit ich nicht hinterher wieder in der selben Situation bin, werd' ich jetzt mal n bisschen Kritik los:

Erstens: Alle, die im Vorfeld weder konstruktive Kritik geäußert haben, sondern jetzt erst hinte'm Baum vorkommen um ihre (inhaltlich nachvollziehbare) Kritik zu äüßern sollten sich überlegen, ob das guter Stil ist.

Zweitens: Der (ebenfalls verständliche) Ärger der Verantwortlichen sollte mal ein bisschen runtergeschluckt werden, auch wenn's schwer fällt. Gerade Leute, die im Verein "Stimme haben", representieren das Ding auch nach außen. Es ist der Sache wenig dienlich, wenn der Eindruck entsteht DER VEREIN sperrt sich gegen Kritik. Irgendwann verlässt man die Ebene, in der das was man sagt als "persönliche Meinung" wargenommen wird. Das kann man doof finden, is aber so!

Drittens: Diese Auseinandersetzung behandelt nur noch den Zoff an sich, nicht mehr die Sache. Die Tatsachen sind geklärt, also kann dieser Blödsinn hier jetzt beendet werden.

Der Trail in jetziger Form ist aufgrund der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen nicht genehmigungsfähig.
Der Trail wird umgebaut.
Der Vertrag ist nach wie vor unterschriftsreif.
Mit einem Abschluss ist noch im Juni zu rechnen.

Also: Wenn man genau hinsieht ist (fast) alles gut!

Feierabend!


----------



## Ben-G (18. Mai 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> Nur vereinsmitglieder fahren dort und unten steht sepp und sortiert freundlich aus



ich lach mich tot alter,und das um die uhrzeit.
ne ich hab sowas nur ein paar kommentare vorher gelesen.
da dachte ich nur es fährt ja auch jeder auf den nicht legalen strecken die irgendeinen pächter gehören und interessieren sich nicht dafür.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> Ich weiß, ehrlich gesagt nicht, ob mir der Ü 30 im jetzigen Zustand gefällt.
> 
> ...



Moin Axel,

Du hast es hier gut auf den Punkt gebracht!

Somit ist in diesem Zusammenhang vorerst alles gesagt und nun sollten alle Beteiligten Taten sprechen lassen um dem Ganzen richtig Leben einzuhauchen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## sundancer (18. Mai 2012)

Dem schließe ich mich an.
Ich werde bei den nächsten Baueinsätze dabei sein. Und wenn dann hier wieder Ruhe eingekehrt ist, trete ich auch gerne dem Verein bei. Das war ohnehin schon geplant. Ich möchte aber im Moment die Stimmung nicht überreizen. Daher Arbeitseinsatzmithilfe von mir ist OK und ich hoffe auch beim Verein willkommen.

Den Beitritt zum Verein lasse ich aber erstmal, bis hier wieder Ruhe herrscht und man wieder bei einem Miteinander angekommen ist.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## taxifolia (18. Mai 2012)

Als "Vereinsverantwortlicher" habe ich nichts gegen Kritik von wem auch immer-im Gegenteil.

Ansichten wie z.B. die von sundancer oder kippi sind eben Ansichten, wie die von hoerman, schappi, Sepp usw. auch.

Gern würde ich separatististische Tendenzen vermeiden, damit wir neben der "Volksfront von Judäa", nicht noch die "Judäisch Volksfront" haben. 
Wenn der Meinungsaustausch im Stile fundamentalregligöser Gruppen vor sich geht, könnte dies aber dabei herauskommen.

Ich versuche als "Verantwortlicher" darauf zu achten was mehrheitsfähig ist und das ist zur Zeit der Zustand wie er jetzt ist, nämlich dicke Sprünge Chickeneway und einiges dazwischen.Ob mir persönlich die Strecke gefällt, ist egal, bin nicht die Mehrheit.
Mir würden auch die kleinen Sachen ausreichen, finde es aber trotzem gut, dass andere ihren Spaß haben und sehe den "Pros" auch gern zu.   

Dass wir ein "Geht-gar-nicht" von der UNB bekommen würden konnte niemand ahnen, da die sich nicht beizeiten ausgemährt hat.

Den jetzigen Zustand hat hauptsächlich die Region Hannover verbockt und nicht das Buddelteam oder die Landesforsten.
DAS bekommt die Region von den Landesforsten, mit denen abgestimmt, und mir nächste Woche schriftlich.

taxi


----------



## tweetygogo (18. Mai 2012)

Sonntag ist Autofrei in Hannover
http://www.hannover.de/autofrei/aktuell/haautofrei/index.html


----------



## bastis (18. Mai 2012)




----------



## RoseBeef (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch am Wochenende im Deister unterwegs ist und wenn ja ob man sich eventuell dann mit einklinken könnte ?! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (18. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt es gibt riesige Chickenways (langweilige Autobahn) und Do-Or-Die Stunts, nichts dazwischen. Und genau das sollte ein öffentlicher legaler Trail bieten. Er muss einen gewissen Anspruch haben, aber auch für ungeübte spannend zu fahren sein. So ein Trail darf sich nicht mit einem Großteil der Bauten nur an die "Profibiker" richten. Und genau da habe ich den Eindruck, dass genau diese Argumente niemand hören will, bzw. sie nicht ernst genommen werden.



Sehe ich etwas anders. 
Ich finde die Chickenways sind alles andere als langweilige Autobahnen. Im Gegenteil sie machen sogar mir richtig Spaß auch wenn ich die großen Bauten bevorzuge. 
Aber ab und an fahre ich auch ganz gerne mal die Chickenways einfach so zum entspannen.
Desweiteren gibt es einige Sacehn die zwischen 1-2m weite sind die auch als Table gebaut sind zum üben und rantasten.

Grüß Torben


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Mai 2012)

Kann ich mich Torben nur anschließen. Auf einigen Trails probiere ich mich an den ersten Tables. Auch wenn ich manchmal noch mit dem Hinterrad aufsetze. Wobei ich heute wieder gesehen habe, dass es sehr einfach aussieht und man noch nichtmal mit Vollspeed anrauschen muss.


----------



## taifun (18. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Na dann...
> 
> 
> Der Trail in jetziger Form ist aufgrund der gesetzlichen Bestimmungen nicht genehmigungsfähig.
> ...


 so sieht es aus...und wie steffen schon sagte,momme hat auch recht




tweetygogo schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Autofrei in Hannover
> http://www.hannover.de/autofrei/aktuell/haautofrei/index.html


genau tweety, und ich stehe mit meinen Eventtrailer am Leibnizufer


----------



## Torben. (18. Mai 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Auch von mir ein Vorschlag zur Güte:
> 
> Wenn hier vorher mal sachlich dargestellt wird, was genau gebaut werden soll auf dem Trail, dann bin ich auch bereit, dabei tatkräftig mitzuhelfen, sofern es sich nicht nur um Riesenstunts handelt.



Das ist sogut wie unmöglich, da sich meist noch vor ort mit viel spaß die Fresse eingauhen wird weil sich die trailbauer selbst nicht einig sind.  Einfach zum bauen kommen und mit seiner meinung und tatkräftigen hilfe mitgestalten

Mit anderen Worten,
meist besteht nur eine grobe Idee. Die geneue Umsetzung, Größe und Umfahrung etc. wird dann vor Ort entschieden.


> Nicht, daß das hier schon wieder falsch verstanden wird: Es muss natürlich auch sachen für die "Pros" geben. aber nicht der überwiegende Teil der Hindernisse, oder?


Solange hauptsächlich Leute zum bauen kommen die die großen Sachen auch wollen wird es die auch überwiegend geben. Denn die sehen es nicht ein kleine Sachen zu machen die sie garnicht brauchen, genau so wie die "Kritiker" nicht einshen großes zu bauen, was sie nicht brauchen. Völlig normal also

Gruß


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (18. Mai 2012)

Pieeeeep, mal wieder wurde einer meiner Beiträge wie gewünscht zensiert. Was darf man eigentlich noch schreiben?

LG Axel


----------



## Hitzi (19. Mai 2012)

dieFluse schrieb:


> Also vor dir hab ich ja echt Respekt - ohne dich zu kennen. Du strampelst mit dem Ding (= Anhänger) samt Nachwuchs den Deister hoch (und runter). Ich bekomm schon immer das Grausen, wenn ich die Kleine im Sitz hinter mir drauf habe, weil das auf einmal so viel Gewicht ist. Da reicht mir nen Hügelchen schon und ich bin feddich.
> 
> Schönen Vatertag euch allen.



Da noch einmal zu den "Eckdaten"

15 Kg Eigengewicht Hänger
15 Kg Sohnemann
Plus Zuladung "Kinderkrams" Tasche, Getränke etc.......

Dafür keine Trails 

http://www.sports-tracker.com/#/workout/Hitzi/8d83ih7vkgbu3ot4

@Kippi: Groß isser schon  Wann sehen wir uns mal wieder im Wald?

Gibt es eigentlich am Sonntag ne Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (19. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich am Sonntag ne Frühschicht?



Nein, die Frühschicht weilt nicht in Hannover.


----------



## Quen (19. Mai 2012)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Pieeeeep, mal wieder wurde einer meiner Beiträge wie gewünscht zensiert. Was darf man eigentlich noch schreiben?
> 
> LG Axel



?


----------



## Hitzi (19. Mai 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Nein, die Frühschicht weilt nicht in Hannover.



Sondern wo?


----------



## NightWing77 (19. Mai 2012)

Hi ,

meine Freundin Katharina hatt heute bei diesem "Viele Fahrradfahrer Ding "
ihr Handy verloren. Entweder da wo sie saß, auf dem Holzstumpf wo es des letze mal über den Schotterweg geht, oder von da an den Farn runter bis zum... naja da wo wir alle so gestanden haben zum Schluß dann, um auf den letzten Fahrer zu warten.
Is nen graues Nokia so mit Tasten und so also nichts modernes.


----------



## JaWa1896 (19. Mai 2012)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Hi ,
> 
> meine Freundin Katharina hatt heute bei diesem "Viele Fahrradfahrer Ding "
> ihr Handy verloren. Entweder da wo sie saß, auf dem Holzstumpf wo es des letze mal über den Schotterweg geht, oder von da an den Farn runter bis zum... naja da wo wir alle so gestanden haben zum Schluß dann, um auf den letzten Fahrer zu warten.
> Is nen graues Nokia so mit Tasten und so also nichts modernes.



Hey ihr, kann morgen ja mal hochgehen und schauen... ;-)


----------



## NightWing77 (19. Mai 2012)

Ja danke schön,
wir sind auch morgen noch mal da und suchen ab


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (19. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> ?


Hatte nix mit der Moderation zu tun.
Ich wollte mich so neutral wie möglich ausdrücken bezüglich unsereres "viele Fahrradfahrer Dings" und bin damit trotzdem angeeckt.


----------



## pfädchenfinder (19. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Da noch einmal zu den "Eckdaten"
> 
> 15 Kg Eigengewicht Hänger
> 15 Kg Sohnemann
> ...



na, steigerung demnaechst 
sohnemann im haenger + 12" rad  hinten am haenger, weil berg ist fuers kind zu steil, o-ton mama (HAT IMMER RECHT)


----------



## taifun (20. Mai 2012)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> na, steigerung demnaechst
> sohnemann im haenger + 12" rad  hinten am haenger, weil berg ist fuers kind zu steil, o-ton mama (HAT IMMER RECHT)


Kann ich Steigern.Sohn 12kg + Hund 11 kg und Eigengewicht Croozer ca.15kg...und nicht fit
Das ist auch zu Zeit das einzige was fahre


----------



## Torben. (20. Mai 2012)

1. Lauf 





2. Lauf





Gesammtergebnis





Geschwindigkeitsmessung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (20. Mai 2012)

War gut gestern!^^


----------



## NightWing77 (20. Mai 2012)

Allet klar, haben das Handy von meiner Freundin wieder gefunden heute.
Tja im Deister kommt halt nichts weg  es sei denn der Fuchs klauts


----------



## mason89 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs...
Oberes Segment Grabweg war allerdings komplett zugelegt mit Stöckern, Steinen  bis teilweise ganzen Bäumen. Was ich aus dem Weg räumen konnte, habe  ich beseitigt. Für zwei drei Stellen, braucht man aber etwas mehr  Muskelkraft. Da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gegeben!


----------



## Tom_Bombadil (21. Mai 2012)

Moin Alle,

Das geht hier über die ü30...

Ich glaube es wäre möglich eine lösung zu finden das ermölicht die DH fahrer auch spaß auf eine Flowtrail zu haben. Man muß nur umdenken. Zum Beispiel, statt sehr große Doubles zu bauen (das unnatürlich und gefährlich aussehen zu den das nicht DH fahrt), wir können versuchen teil von die Linke seite quaterpipemaßig um zu bauen, wobei die Bikers das Springen mögen kann "fly-outs" machen, und die das nicht Springen, haben etwas das sehr Flowig ist zu fahren. Ich glaube wir, als Bikers, muß einfach ein bisschen mehr auf ein ander hören, Gedult haben, und neue Ideen ausdenken.

PS... wenn ich richtig verstanden haben, die Sprunge muß nicht natürlich sein, sie mußen nur naturlich aussehen, was wäre mit großere Baumstamme 2m geschnitten und sprunge eingebaut als Neue tables? (ala-- sie sind einfach "da gewesen", so wir haben sie benutzt)...


----------



## longtom (21. Mai 2012)

1. Lauf 


2. Lauf


Gesammtergebnis


Geschwindigkeitsmessung

Schöne Listen, was habt ihr denn gemacht, ich habe es leider nicht mitgebekommen?


----------



## matzinski (21. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Sondern wo?


Familienwochenende auf Fehmarn


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo DI-Runde,

ich kann morgen nicht.

Hat jemand alternativ DO Zeit für ne entspannte CC-Runde?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## adrianbiker (21. Mai 2012)

also was ich bis jzt an Ideen gehört habe zu Flowtrails/Naturtrails hört sich alles sehr verlockend an, wenn ein Termin zum Bauen steht, bin ich dabei, wenn mir jemand nen Spaten leiht


----------



## taxifolia (21. Mai 2012)

Mir hat jemand gesteckt, dass evelknievel heute Geburtstag hat, das hat er aber schön geheim gehalten!!! Vorbei mit Geheimnis.

Also alles Gute zum Geburtstag und lass Dir Deine "Bergmanns- Cola*" schmecken ! 

taxi



* Rezept:

Man nehme:
 1 Zahnputzbecher Ballentines oder Wodka - Prost.

Serviertip: Ist der Becher zu voll, einfach vorsichtig abschlürfen bis die Menge wieder stimmt.
Mit Cola hat das gar nichts zu tun- daher der Name


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (21. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute Evel! 

:-D


----------



## Tom_Bombadil (21. Mai 2012)

mason89 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auch mal wieder unterwegs...
> Oberes Segment Grabweg war allerdings komplett zugelegt mit Stöckern, Steinen bis teilweise ganzen Bäumen. Was ich aus dem Weg räumen konnte, habe ich beseitigt. Für zwei drei Stellen, braucht man aber etwas mehr Muskelkraft. Da hat sich jemand richtig Mühe gegeben!


 

Vorsicht am Grabweg, die Drop aus Holz gemacht ist bedeckt mit Moos, und wenn es naß ist, es ist glatter als Glatteis!!!

Ich habe das die Schwere weg gelehnrt...


----------



## stefan1981 (21. Mai 2012)

Happy B-Day Evil


----------



## Hagen3000 (21. Mai 2012)

Yo, Steffen! Dann mal alles Gute  Feier schön - all hail the king und so


----------



## NightWing77 (21. Mai 2012)

Könich.
da haste aber schön still gehalten,
laß es krachen


----------



## exto (21. Mai 2012)

Von mir auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (21. Mai 2012)




----------



## wichtigisimwald (21. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute unbekannter Weise auch von mir!!!


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Mai 2012)

Falsches [email protected] bastis:

Hättest du nicht anstatt dem Motorrad ein Specialized Demo oder so nehmen können.

Ansonsten ALLES GUTE zum Geburtstag Könich vom Walde!!!!


----------



## bastis (21. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Falsches [email protected] bastis:
> 
> Hättest du nicht anstatt dem Motorrad ein Specialized Demo oder so nehmen können.
> 
> Ansonsten ALLES GUTE zum Geburtstag Könich vom Walde!!!!



einem geschenkem gaul schaut man nicht ins maul!


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Mai 2012)

Hoch soll er leben unser könich

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2012)

auch von mir.


----------



## JaWa1896 (21. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute von unbekannt! Schon feiern und beschenken lassen!


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Mai 2012)

evel knievel alles gute zum geburtstag 
trink nicht wieder soviel wie samstag ansonsten


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo DI-Runde,
> 
> ich kann morgen nicht.
> 
> ...



Moin Sebastian,

Donnerstag wäre für mich OK! Sag mal eine Zeit an!

Grüße
Jens

Und natürlich auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Steffen!


----------



## taifun (21. Mai 2012)

Auch hier noch mal Happy Birthday Steffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (21. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute Steffen!


----------



## AquaShock (21. Mai 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Steffen!  Lass knacken, aber nicht die Lager!


----------



## Ben-G (21. Mai 2012)

alles gute meister.
hoch die tassen und es krachen lassen


----------



## w00dy (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Deisterfahrer,
ich habe meine Radbrille Dienstag  vor zwei Wochen im Deister verloren . Eine schwarze Shimano Brille, Modell Equinox mit selbsttönenden Gläsern. Ich muss sie irgendwo beim Barbiegrab, oder weiter oben,  an der Raststelle wo die Bänke im Halbkreis stehen, verloren haben. Ich hab erst gar nicht gemerkt, dass sie weg ist, daher weiß ich nicht genau wo.  Ich habe noch nach gesucht, sie aber nicht gefunden. Falls jemand die Brille gefunden hat, wäre es nett, wenn er sich bei mir meldet.
grüße w00dy


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glühstrumpf Steffen !


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Sebastian,
> 
> Donnerstag wäre für mich OK! Sag mal eine Zeit an!
> 
> ...


Also ich könnte bereits ab 17 Uhr (bei mir) oder 17:30 Uhr (Taternpfahl). Schaffst du das oder später?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Also ich könnte bereits ab 17 Uhr (bei mir) oder 17:30 Uhr (Taternpfahl). Schaffst du das oder später?
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Das mit 17.00 Uhr sollte für mich machbar sein!


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2012)

Sauber! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## feldbirne (21. Mai 2012)

häppi börsdäi du alter mittzwanziger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (21. Mai 2012)

Ebenfalls alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Sauber!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Keine Ursache... wer kommt denn noch mit?

Im übrigen ist mir am Samstag in Ilsenburg doch glatt der Stephan über den Weg gefahren.


----------



## dieFluse (21. Mai 2012)




----------



## kwark (21. Mai 2012)

Hoch lebe der König!


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Mai 2012)

Mein Gott!
Vielen Dank für die ganzen netten Glückwünsche!

Ich hab mich heute selber beschenkt und bin mit Momme und Marc in den Bikepark Braunlage gefahren. Das hätte ich mal lassen sollen. Es wurde ja viel gebaut im letzten Jahr von ein paar netten Menschen, aber besser wäre es gewesen den bestehenden Kram auf fahrbar zu pimpen.
Soviel schlecht gebaute Stunts in einem Park hab ich noch nie gesehen. Olli Fuhrmann gehört nicht bezahlt, sondern verkloppt!
Mich kriegt da dieses Jahr keiner mehr hin.
Und als Krönung. Tageskarte gibs nich mehr, dafür 10er Karte für 29 Euro! Achso, Parken kost noch 4 Euro extra.
Ick glob es hackt!

Naja, wenigstens die Sonne gabs für lau.


----------



## Quen (22. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Keine Ursache... wer kommt denn noch mit?
> 
> Im übrigen ist mir am Samstag in Ilsenburg doch glatt der Stephan über den Weg gefahren.


Bisher habe ich noch keine weiteren Rückmeldungen...

Siehste, der Harz ist auch nur ein kleiner Berg 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (22. Mai 2012)

Hey Evel, alles jute noch Nachträglich.

bin ich froh wenn ich am WE wieder zurück aus USA bin und dann bald wieder durch den Deister rocken kann, muss dann erstmal die ganzen Steaks  Hamburger + Beer abarbeiten.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## HeliusAM (22. Mai 2012)

@evel , alles Gute nachträglich !

Hätte ich das gewusst - dann hätte ich dir gestern eine Guidetour im Ostharz angeboten, dort war ich mit den Hamburgern auf den Localtrails unterwegs. Aber das holen wir mal nach. Schau dir mal die Videos an -)))  http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19908  
http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2012/03/05/frank-schneider-im-harz/


----------



## bassboolette (22. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, Evel!!http://ballbassundbier.blogspot.de/2012/05/farn-masters-mit-45-sachen-durchs.html


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Mai 2012)

Shit, wenn ich das gewusst hätte.
Helius, ich hab ab 4.6. 3,5 Wochen Urlaub. Vllt geht da was.


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Mai 2012)

Auch von mir nochmal alles Gute nachträglich. Geht heute nachmittags was?
Ost oder West wär mir egal!


----------



## HeliusAM (22. Mai 2012)

@evel, da geht bestimmt was.

bin Sonntag auch am Treffpunkt WK, mit den Jungs aus HH.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Sauber!
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 
Hi,
heute bin ich auch raus.
Do 17 Uhr ist verdammt früh, bin also für Do auch eher raus.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Torben. (22. Mai 2012)

HeliusAM schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/19908
> http://blog.ridethemountain.de/2012/03/05/frank-schneider-im-harz/


Leider Geil 


Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Shit, wenn ich das gewusst hätte.
> Helius, ich hab ab 4.6. 3,5 Wochen Urlaub. Vllt geht da was.



Wenn ihr das ganze für ein we plant dann wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## JaWa1896 (22. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand bei oder nach dem Viele-Fahrradfahrer-Ding eine Esprit-Sonnenbrille am Farnweg (zweiter Kreuzweg) oder bei BI gefunden? Ich vermisse die irgendwie!


----------



## ohneworte (22. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute bin ich auch raus.
> Do 17 Uhr ist verdammt früh, bin also für Do auch eher raus.
> 
> Viel Spaß



Dann können wir uns unterwegs doch irgendwo gegenseitig aufgabeln!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (22. Mai 2012)

Zonenschein Archi EVO 7 2010 INC. LRS Mavic Deetrax, Steuersatz, Dämpfer Vivid 5.1 **950**


----------



## Quen (22. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann können wir uns unterwegs doch irgendwo gegenseitig aufgabeln!?


Sehe ich auch so. 

Würde gerne schon um 17 los um auch mal unter der Woche lang bzw. länger zu fahren.

Roudy, sag einfach wie und wo es dir passt, wir gabeln dich auf. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## JaWa1896 (22. Mai 2012)

Gefunden... Im Wald kommt echt NIX weg!^^


----------



## Scott-y (23. Mai 2012)

Ich suche auch was !!!

 Am 01.-03.Juni fahre ich bei 24h Alfsee-Rennen als Solo-Fahrer mit. Da ich da nicht nur rumschwucken wollte und den Deisterfreunden zu Ruhm und Ehre verhelfen will, hatte ich das mit einem Helfer geplant( Ausfall durch Krankheit).  Die ,,knappe" Zeit wollte ich nur mit Fahren verbringen und würde mich über kleine Hilfestellungen, wie Trinkflaschen, Riegel ,Klamotten reichen freuen. Da ich die meiste Zeit fahren werde, ist als für Dich viel Freizeit drin, die man am Alfsee prima nutzen kann. Nachts werde ich wohl das eine oder andere mal nerven.  
Die Anreise ist am Freitag Nachmittag, alle Unkosten gehen auf mich, gepennt wird im Zelt.
  Also wer meine Nöte kennt oder mal sich so was von der Seite anschauen will, ist dankend eingeladen.


----------



## Hitzi (23. Mai 2012)

Wir ( Ha-Jü und ich ) wollen auch am Alfsee fahren.... falls also gar keinen mehr findest könnten wir ja eine Kooperation in der Notlage basteln 
Wir werden wieder mit einem Wohnwagen anreisen. Vielleicht können wir dein Zelt und den WoWa neneinander stellen und den Freitag gemeinsam grillen & chillen?


----------



## mh320i (23. Mai 2012)

Na wer erkennt wo das ist:







Richtig, Einstieg vom Mögebier mit dickem Gerät zugelegt.
Der breitere Einstieg vom Grab ist oben auch zu.  Stand von heute Mittag.


----------



## Scott-y (23. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wir ( Ha-Jü und ich ) wollen auch am Alfsee fahren.... falls also gar keinen mehr findest könnten wir ja eine Kooperation in der Notlage basteln
> Wir werden wieder mit einem Wohnwagen anreisen. Vielleicht können wir dein Zelt und den WoWa neneinander stellen und den Freitag gemeinsam grillen & chillen?


 Das wäre doch super. Ich will schon meine Mutter rekrutieren. Kein Scheiss!!! Mal sehn was noch so geht. 

Wo rollt ihr den mit im 2er?


----------



## JaWa1896 (23. Mai 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> Na wer erkennt wo das ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och nöö, wir haben den Baum vor zwei Wochen doch erst da weggeschoben  was soll denn der scheiß... Naja, wieder vier mann (frau) und weg isser wieder!


----------



## ohneworte (23. Mai 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> Na wer erkennt wo das ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dafür das der MTB'ler den Wald kaputt fährt waren die Spuren vom schweren Gerät der Forstarbeiter (Kettenantrieb ohne Polster?) gesten Abend so tief das sogar die geschotterte Forstautobahn oberhalb von Nienstedt stark beschädigt ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (23. Mai 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> Na wer erkennt wo das ist:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war gestern auch schon hast du dir auch den netten text von der forstgemeinschaft durchgelesen


----------



## Fh4n (23. Mai 2012)

Heute Abend hatte ich ne kleine CC Runde gemacht.
Satellitentrail haben wir soweit frei geräumt. Waren wieder einige Stöckchenleger unterwegs (seit der letzten Pflegeaction neulich?). Im oberen "Bärlauch-Teil" wurde noch ein paar dünnere Bäume in Astgabeln gefällt. Sind bisschen verkeilt. Aber umfahrbar.

Grenzweg grünes Licht. (Auf dem Uphill von Argestorf steht oben auch ein Radler-Verboten-Schild...auf dem Forstweg ...)

Linke Seite Grabtrail haben wir auch aufgeräumt. Piffpaffpeng die Lappen in Wald geschleudert. Ab Klein Langenhagen ist dann Schicht im Schacht. Schreit nach 'ner Nacht & Nebel-Action mitm Fichtenmopped.

Gute Nacht.


----------



## Quen (24. Mai 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> war gestern auch schon hast du dir auch den netten text von der forstgemeinschaft durchgelesen



Flo, was steht denn da?


----------



## stefan1981 (24. Mai 2012)

ich hatte den auch gelesen. stand sowas vonwegen, das wir es ja auch nicht mögen würden wenn die löcher in unsere vorgärten buddeln und das sowas mit anzeigen verfolgt wird und blablabla. zumindest stand das auf dem zettel am barbiegrab


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hab gestern keine Zettel gesehen. Da sammelt wohl jemand Souvenire für das Freilichtmuseum "Barbiegrab".


----------



## stefan1981 (24. Mai 2012)

als ich da war, lag der zettel in fünf kleine stücke zerissen am plattgemachten einstieg vom barbie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (24. Mai 2012)

Für meinen Vorgarten (hab gar keinen) gilt nicht das WaldG und deshalb kein allgemeines Betretensrecht.  Der unzutreffende Vergleich hat trotzdem ein zähes Leben.

Ich kann auch niemandem verbieten, den Fußweg vor meinem Haus zu benutzen und muss ihn trotzdem sauberhalten-- DAS ist mal ein Beispiel!

Aus dem NWaldG:

§ 23
Recht zum Betreten

(1) 1Jeder Mensch darf die freie Landschaft (§2 Abs.1) betreten und sich dort erholen. 2...

(2) ...
(3) Betreten im Sinne dieses Gesetzes ist das Begehen, das Fahren in den Fällen des §25 Abs.1 und das Reiten.

taxi


----------



## Power-Valve (24. Mai 2012)

@Taxi:

Vielleicht sollten wir solche Argumente danebenkleben anstatt die Zettel zu entfernen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Würde gerne schon um 17 los um auch mal unter der Woche lang bzw. länger zu fahren.
> Roudy, sag einfach wie und wo es dir passt, wir gabeln dich auf.
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 
So wie es aussieht, werde ich zwischen 18 und 18:30 hier im Büro aufs Rad steigen und wenn die Lust reicht über Waldkater nach Hause fahren.
Bin also eher nicht dabei


----------



## Quen (24. Mai 2012)

Okay - andernfalls: Mobilnummer haste 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Torben. (24. Mai 2012)

Hier sind noch ein par Bilder vom letzten Wochenende 

















Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Album und noch mehr gibt es hier 
https://www.mydrive.ch/de/login

log in daten gibt es auf anfrage ;-)

Wer noch Bilder hat und sie anderen zur Verfügung stellen möchte, darf sie gerne in komprimierter Form auf den Server hochladen


----------



## Hitzi (24. Mai 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9508251&postcount=6151


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Okay - andernfalls: Mobilnummer haste
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Moin Sebastian,

bei dir wieder alles gut und aus dem KH raus?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## adrianbiker (24. Mai 2012)

Gibt es schon einen (Um)bau Termin?
Hatte nämlich vor mit nem Kumpel am 2. Juni bisschen mitzubauen.

Wenns da schon geht oder sonst noch wer Zeit hätte an dem SA bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## Quen (24. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Sebastian,
> 
> bei dir wieder alles gut und aus dem KH raus?
> 
> ...


Gerade zurück. Haben 2 Std gesäubert, geschnitten, genäht... Innen drin ist wohl alles okay, sofern es keine Entzündung gibt. Scheiß Sache!

Danke das du dich um den RTW gekümmert hast!!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## adrianbiker (24. Mai 2012)

Steht schon ein Termin zum (um)bau fest?

Ich hätte nämlich geplant am 2.6. mit nem Kumpel in Deister zu fahren und da wollten wir noch bisschen mitbauen.

Also falls jmd. näheres weiß, oder auch dem SA im Deister bauen will, kann er mir ja bescheid geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (24. Mai 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> als ich da war, lag der zettel in fünf kleine stücke zerissen am plattgemachten einstieg vom barbie



Den Zettel kenn ich ^^. Auch das wir das Wild verjagen würden....mmmhh ist klar. Wer ist wohl lauter ? Ein LKW vollbeladen mit Baumstämmen oder ein kleiner Mountainbiker der die Berge hochkurbelt.

Der LKW ist zwei mal an mir vorbeigerauscht und ich wette das der jede kleine Ameise verschreckt hat. Noch Fragen ??


----------



## Seniorenbiken (24. Mai 2012)

teerweg ist platt gemacht, super nocj ein trail weniger


----------



## crossboss (24. Mai 2012)

Das klingt ja nach Krieg im Deister
Bei uns im Teuto ists net besser
.......und *Harvester* schützen nach DIN die Umwelt usw................


----------



## Koch_MC (24. Mai 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Den Zettel kenn ich ^^. Auch das wir das Wild verjagen würden....mmmhh ist klar. Wer ist wohl lauter ? Ein LKW vollbeladen mit Baumstämmen oder ein kleiner Mountainbiker der die Berge hochkurbelt.
> 
> Der LKW ist zwei mal an mir vorbeigerauscht und ich wette das der jede kleine Ameise verschreckt hat. Noch Fragen ??



der zettel hing heute am einstieg vom barbie oben. 
den einstieg haben sie auch mit einem besonders dickem ast zugelegt


----------



## Torben. (24. Mai 2012)

oh man das wird ein harter sommer 
etwas um die laune zu heben ;-) bis morgen früh um 9 habt ihr zeit 
http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574595245/strength-in-numbers-worldwide-online-premiere


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Mai 2012)

...die wollen doch nur spielen 
und unsere trial skillz pushen...


----------



## reflux (24. Mai 2012)

Abgesehen vom Einstieg(haben wir nicht geschafft) ist der Mögebier wieder komplett fahrbar


----------



## taifun (24. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Gerade zurück. Haben 2 Std gesäubert, geschnitten, genäht... Innen drin ist wohl alles okay, sofern es keine Entzündung gibt. Scheiß Sache!
> 
> Danke das du dich um den RTW gekümmert hast!!
> 
> ...


Was ist passiert? Soweit alles ok?


----------



## firefighter76 (24. Mai 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Gerade zurück. Haben 2 Std gesäubert, geschnitten, genäht... Innen drin ist wohl alles okay, sofern es keine Entzündung gibt. Scheiß Sache!
> 
> Danke das du dich um den RTW gekümmert hast!!
> 
> ...



bist du schon wieder gestürzt nicht daß das zur gewohnheit wird.
dann mal gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. Mai 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich suche auch was !!!
> 
> Am 01.-03.Juni fahre ich bei 24h Alfsee-Rennen als Solo-Fahrer mit. Da ich da nicht nur rumschwucken wollte und den Deisterfreunden zu Ruhm und Ehre verhelfen will, hatte ich das mit einem Helfer geplant( Ausfall durch Krankheit).  Die ,,knappe" Zeit wollte ich nur mit Fahren verbringen und würde mich über kleine Hilfestellungen, wie Trinkflaschen, Riegel ,Klamotten reichen freuen. Da ich die meiste Zeit fahren werde, ist als für Dich viel Freizeit drin, die man am Alfsee prima nutzen kann. Nachts werde ich wohl das eine oder andere mal nerven.
> Die Anreise ist am Freitag Nachmittag, alle Unkosten gehen auf mich, gepennt wird im Zelt.
> Also wer meine Nöte kennt oder mal sich so was von der Seite anschauen will, ist dankend eingeladen.





Hitzi schrieb:


> Wir ( Ha-Jü und ich ) wollen auch am Alfsee fahren.... falls also gar keinen mehr findest könnten wir ja eine Kooperation in der Notlage basteln
> Wir werden wieder mit einem Wohnwagen anreisen. Vielleicht können wir dein Zelt und den WoWa neneinander stellen und den Freitag gemeinsam grillen & chillen?



Ich hab grad mit Maren gesprochen: Wenn's keine super-extra-spezial Wünsche gibt, kann sie dich mit verarzten 
Ein kleines Problem ist vielleicht deine Absicht, nachts zu nerven  Ich hab nämlich vor (im Hinblick auf Duisburg), ne neue Taktik zu probieren und nachts mal so vier, fünf Stunden am Stück richtig Gas zu geben. Da würde ich ihr dann wohl frei geben.
Wir sind übrigens auch Freitag da. Wird ja offensichtlich ganz gesellig


----------



## ohneworte (24. Mai 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Was ist passiert? Soweit alles ok?



Das sah nicht wirklich lecker aus auch wenn es keine wirklich schwere Verletzung war. Ich mochte da nicht wirklich hinschauen...

Wobei ich Sebastian die genauere Schilderung des Vorgangs und der Folgen überlasse!


----------



## taxifolia (24. Mai 2012)

Schreibt bitte nichts zu irgendwelchen  Schildern, die ihr gesehen habt.
Ich habe noch nie ein Schild gesehen, immer, wenn ich es fotografieren wollte war es weg
Weitere Diskussion in der IG.

Taxi


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Mai 2012)

Langsam platzt mir der Kragen!
adrianbiker, es wird noch nich viel umgebaut, erst mal schauen was die Region so raustut.
Ich werde hier schreiben, wenn etwas passiert. Solange bitte auf den kaputten Trails Spaß haben, grummel, grummel.
Danke, reflux!


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. Mai 2012)

Heute Feierabendrunde ??

16.15 / 16.30 SpB, wollte Schmierseife, eventuell Rumpel falls fahrbar, Rakete.


----------



## schwermetall (25. Mai 2012)

Hier im Forum stehen nur schlechte Dinge...
Aber es geht doch auch anders.
Hier mein Beitrag 

https://vimeo.com/42811169

... oder um es auf den Punkt zu bringen, ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt vom Farn Race, letztes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adrianbiker (25. Mai 2012)

> Langsam platzt mir der Kragen!
> adrianbiker, es wird noch nich viel umgebaut, erst mal schauen was die Region so raustut.
> Ich werde hier schreiben, wenn etwas passiert. Solange bitte auf den kaputten Trails Spaß haben, grummel, grummel.
> Danke, reflux!



sry, dass mein Beitrag 2 mal dort steht, mir wurde beim 1. Mal nicht angezeigt, dann dachte ich, dass er nicht gespeichert worden wäre und habe nochmal getippt
sollte nicht so aufdringlich wirken, wollte nur Mithilfe ankündigen
sry


----------



## Tom_Bombadil (25. Mai 2012)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Hier im Forum stehen nur schlechte Dinge...
> Aber es geht doch auch anders.
> Hier mein Beitrag
> 
> ...


 
Du hast recht...

Hier ist eine gute Nachricht...

Wennigsenbaut eine Skateranlage... ob es gross genug wird für klein 24ers und BMX, wer weiss, aber hoffenlich können wir bald auch da ein bisschen spaß haben...

Diese Video macht immer spaß anzugucken! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw"]Danny MacAskill - "Way Back Home"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## matzinski (25. Mai 2012)

Die Frühschicht startet Pfingstmontag 8:30 im BB.


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Mai 2012)

Sorry, adrianbiker, das mit dem Kragen platzen war wegen der Trailzerstörung gemeint.
Für deine angebotene Hilfe schon mal Danke!
Kleines Mistverständniss!


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Mai 2012)

@Alex
Schön geschnitten. Wird bestimmt noch Video der Woche!


----------



## ssiemund (25. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das sah nicht wirklich lecker aus auch wenn es keine wirklich schwere Verletzung war. Ich mochte da nicht wirklich hinschauen...
> 
> Wobei ich Sebastian die genauere Schilderung des Vorgangs und der Folgen überlasse!


Das darf doch nicht wahr sein  kaum lässt man euch alleine los macht ihr schon wieder Blödsinn . Sebastian, ich hoffe dir geht's gut, ist halt doch besser wenn die "Bremse" mitfährt, dann kommt ihr wenigstens heile nach Hause 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Scott-y (25. Mai 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mit Maren gesprochen: Wenn's keine super-extra-spezial Wünsche gibt, kann sie dich mit verarzten
> Ein kleines Problem ist vielleicht deine Absicht, nachts zu nerven  Ich hab nämlich vor (im Hinblick auf Duisburg), ne neue Taktik zu probieren und nachts mal so vier, fünf Stunden am Stück richtig Gas zu geben. Da würde ich ihr dann wohl frei geben.
> Wir sind übrigens auch Freitag da. Wird ja offensichtlich ganz gesellig


 
Das nehme ich doch gern in anspruch. Ich mag je meine Mutter aber ich wollte mir das wirklich ersparen. Ich bin 45 Jahre, wie sieht denn das aus. ,,Mama bringt mir das Essen und Trinken. ,, 
 Nachts passiert bei mir auch nicht so viel. Das was ich brauche, bereite ich eh vor.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Das darf doch nicht wahr sein  kaum lässt man euch alleine los macht ihr schon wieder Blödsinn . Sebastian, ich hoffe dir geht's gut, ist halt doch besser wenn die "Bremse" mitfährt, dann kommt ihr wenigstens heile nach Hause
> Gruß
> Stephan



Hi Stephan,

Wie sieht das denn am Dienstag bei Dir aus?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## stefan1981 (25. Mai 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> oh man das wird ein harter sommer
> etwas um die laune zu heben ;-) bis morgen früh um 9 habt ihr zeit
> http://www.redbull.com/en/bike/stories/1331574595245/strength-in-numbers-worldwide-online-premiere


 
Richtig gut das Video


----------



## stefan1981 (25. Mai 2012)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Hier im Forum stehen nur schlechte Dinge...
> Aber es geht doch auch anders.
> Hier mein Beitrag
> 
> ...


 
Sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (25. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> Wie sieht das denn am Dienstag bei Dir aus?
> 
> ...


dabei


----------



## mh320i (25. Mai 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> war gestern auch schon hast du dir auch den netten text von der forstgemeinschaft durchgelesen



Nichts gelesen, und auch keine Schilder gesehen.

Ob da überhaupt Schilder stehen...


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. Mai 2012)

Grenzweg war heute am beginn an 2 stellen zugelegt
Stört aber nicht so sehr.
Da man dort mit maschinen kaum hinkommt und die stämme nicht so klein sind , respekt, haben sich richtig mühe gegeben ... :screwy:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## 20euro (25. Mai 2012)

Nabend
Ich bin neu hier, und wollte nur mal Fragen ob bei euch auch Frauen mit biken?
Ach ja ich bin auch eine.
Und wo könnte man ( Frau ) biken in Hannover??
Danke


----------



## Fh4n (25. Mai 2012)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Grenzweg war heute am beginn an 2 stellen zugelegt
> Stört aber nicht so sehr.
> Da man dort mit maschinen kaum hinkommt und die stämme nicht so klein sind , respekt, haben sich richtig mühe gegeben ... :screwy:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2




Oha, war gestern erst vor Ort. Da war noch nichts. Ich bin morgen mal wieder auf Patrouille gegen Abend.


----------



## ohneworte (25. Mai 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> dabei



Dann müssen wir sehen das wir Roudy zum Guiden überzeugen können. Sebastian fällt ja jetzt erst einmal für mindestens 2 Wochen aus.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Mai 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> Nichts gelesen, und auch keine Schilder gesehen.
> 
> Ob da überhaupt Schilder stehen...



ich habe auch noch keine gesehen. 

wo sollten die den stehen ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (26. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich habe auch noch keine gesehen.
> wo sollten die den stehen ?


Jepp, Schilder gibt's nur im Schilderwald ...


----------



## taifun (26. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir sehen das wir Roudy zum Guiden überzeugen können. Sebastian fällt ja jetzt erst einmal für mindestens 2 Wochen aus.


langsam solltest du dich aber auskennen...
Ab mitte Juni hoffe auch mal wieder fahren zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> langsam solltest du dich aber auskennen...
> Ab mitte Juni hoffe auch mal wieder fahren zu können



Sollte für den Roudy doch nur als Aufforderung zum Biken sein.

Du kannst doch da wo Du gerade bist mit der Reiterei beginnen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. Mai 2012)

jungs, (ohne worte und taifun) falls es wieder etwas länger dauert :

könnt ihr hier wieder weitermachen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575989


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Mai 2012)

20euro schrieb:


> Nabend
> Ich bin neu hier, und wollte nur mal Fragen ob bei euch auch Frauen mit biken?
> Ach ja ich bin auch eine.
> Und wo könnte man ( Frau ) biken in Hannover??
> Danke



Wenn du willst kannst du Sonnntag um 11:00 vom Parkplatz über dem Sportplatz in Barsinghausen (Den Schildern zur Freilichtbühne folgen) fahren. Wir haben Mädels, Anfänger,  Könner und sogar die Königin höchstselbst dabei  


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (26. Mai 2012)

Und es wird sogar gewartet, gelacht und gepaust!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> jungs, (ohne worte und taifun) falls es wieder etwas länger dauert :
> 
> könnt ihr hier wieder weitermachen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=575989



Immerhin verstehen wir es im Gegensatz zu manch anderem hier auch mal nicht alles so Bierernst zu nehmen wie manch anderer hier!


----------



## Jennfa (26. Mai 2012)

Vll sind wir morgen 11 SSB auch mal wieder dabei , je nachdem wie lang es heut Abend wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (26. Mai 2012)

So nachmittag und Mo späten Vormittag im Deister.


----------



## taxifolia (26. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kannst du Sonnntag um 11:00 vom Parkplatz über dem Sportplatz in Barsinghausen (Den Schildern zur Freilichtbühne folgen) fahren. Wir haben Mädels, Anfänger,  Könner und sogar die Königin höchstselbst dabei
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Schaaaadeeeee, ich gehe morgen wandern mit der Badmintontruppe. Weeeehe einer ballert von hinten ohne zu klingeln vorbei.

Wer ist denn die Königin im Deister 

Taxi


----------



## Homer_Simplon (26. Mai 2012)

Na wer kann das wohl sein?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Mai 2012)

...


----------



## NightWing77 (26. Mai 2012)

wer fährt jetzt wann morgen ? Homer um 1100 ab SB, der Könich um 1200 am WK ? oder wie sieht der Plan aus .
Morgen scheint die Sonne und ich will fahren,nicht wahr zoomi


----------



## AquaShock (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen startet eine kleine Gruppe von Anfängern am Waldkater um 11.30. Wer Anfänger ist oder mit will, kann kommen. Wir sind immer offen .. Gefahren wird wahrscheinlich Farn, Schiebedach und Rakete. Dazwischenliegende Trails sind auch mit dabei.


----------



## zoomie (27. Mai 2012)

@nightwing: zoomie fährt mit'm homer u wichtigistimwald ab 11h SpB


----------



## trixter78 (27. Mai 2012)

Hallo.

Vielleicht will der ein oder andere von euch ja mal vorbeischauen...ist ja nicht aus der Welt


----------



## zoomie (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## RoseBeef (27. Mai 2012)

20euro schrieb:


> Nabend
> Ich bin neu hier, und wollte nur mal Fragen ob bei euch auch Frauen mit biken?
> Ach ja ich bin auch eine.
> Und wo könnte man ( Frau ) biken in Hannover??
> Danke


Bin auch neu hier und mein Aufruf wurde nur von einem Forumsmitglied kurz beantwortet und seitdem nix.Scheint vereinzeltne eingeschworene Truppe zu sein die nicht groß auf Neulinge eingeht ...vielleicht sollte man einen neuen eigenen Deister-Threat gründen  

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (27. Mai 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Bin auch neu hier und mein Aufruf wurde nur von einem Forumsmitglied kurz beantwortet und seitdem nix.Scheint vereinzeltne eingeschworene Truppe zu sein die nicht groß auf Neulinge eingeht ...vielleicht sollte man einen neuen eigenen Deister-Threat gründen
> 
> Gruß



Wir fahren heute 17:05 Uhr ab Sportplatz Basche - bist willkommen!


----------



## Torben. (27. Mai 2012)

wenn ihr euch nicht meldet dann geht keiner drauf auf nennt zeit und ort villeicht kommt wer mit oder hängt euch bei anderen drann die hier termine posten neulinge werden immer gerne mitgenommen beraten


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Mai 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Bin auch neu hier und mein Aufruf wurde nur von einem Forumsmitglied kurz beantwortet und seitdem nix.Scheint vereinzeltne eingeschworene Truppe zu sein die nicht groß auf Neulinge eingeht ...vielleicht sollte man einen neuen eigenen Deister-Threat gründen
> 
> Gruß



Zu deiner Erklärung : Homer hat dir schon die richtige Truppe empfohlen!
Da wärst du richtig aufgehoben, lern in kennen und wirst den Rest erklärt bekommen. Bis jetzt haben wir noch jeden mitgenommen 
(Und Homer ist nicht "nur irgendein Forumsmitglied")


----------



## chris2305 (27. Mai 2012)

Einfach mal zu einem der treffpunkte die hier genannt werden fahren. Der rest läuft von alleine


----------



## chris2305 (27. Mai 2012)

Hey lucky! Heute deister?


----------



## DeisteRazer (27. Mai 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Bin auch neu hier und mein Aufruf wurde nur von einem Forumsmitglied kurz beantwortet und seitdem nix.Scheint vereinzeltne eingeschworene Truppe zu sein die nicht groß auf Neulinge eingeht ...vielleicht sollte man einen neuen eigenen Deister-Threat gründen
> 
> Gruß



Ich sehe es aber auch so das wenn sich einer als Guide angeboten hat sich die anderen aus dem Grund dann enthalten. Einer reicht eben, und der eine bringt garantiert noch mehr mit keine Sorge ;-).


----------



## Hitzi (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen Frühschicht 8.30 BB?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Mai 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hey lucky! Heute deister?



 Keine Zeit.....Kinderhüten


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Mai 2012)

@ rosebeef. Du bist hier aber auch mitten in die schönste Keilerei wg. der Bauten auf dem Ü30 reingeplatzt. Da geht schonmal was unter, zumal ich im Forum meistens mit meinem Mäusekino unterwegs bin. Ich find's ebenfalls schade wenn man ne Tour auf ne Anfrage hin anbietet und dann nix mehr kommt. Aber egal. Früher oder später finden sich die richtigen Leute. Ich bin nun seit 6 Jahren deisterfreund und fahre momentan meistens mit relativ frischen Leuten rum, die teils schon ihre Deistergesellenprüfung ablegen können. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoseBeef (27. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> @ rosebeef. Du bist hier aber auch mitten in die schönste Keilerei wg. der Bauten auf dem Ü30 reingeplatzt. Da geht schonmal was unter, zumal ich im Forum meistens mit meinem Mäusekino unterwegs bin. Ich find's ebenfalls schade wenn man ne Tour auf ne Anfrage hin anbietet und dann nix mehr kommt. Aber egal. Früher oder später finden sich die richtigen Leute. Ich bin nun seit 6 Jahren deisterfreund und fahre momentan meistens mit relativ frischen Leuten rum, die teils schon ihre Deistergesellenprüfung ablegen können.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Das hört sich ja gut an,das sich dieser Threat doch noch für mich und andere öffnet  . Ich dachte echt : Können die nur über ihren Trail reden und wie doof der Oberförster ist ?!  Basche ist das der Parkplatz am Sportplatz Barsinghausen ? Würde mich auf jeden Fall freuen mal mit euch kennen zu lernen und mit euch zu fahren.Ich wollte ja keinem vor den Kopf stoßen...es war halt nur mein persönliches empfinden was ich ausgesprochen habe.
Werde eventuell morgen eine Deisterrunde drehen vielleicht sdieht man sich

Gruß...


----------



## Scott-y (27. Mai 2012)

Ich bin morgen unterwegs, allerdings mir 29".  Zeit und Treffpunkt ist verhandelbar.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sollte für den Roudy doch nur als Aufforderung zum Biken sein.



Ja!


----------



## DeisteRazer (27. Mai 2012)

Ich komme gerade von der Heisterburg und fahre ganz gesittet mit voller Kraft den Trail wie man ihn kennt achte nur darauf ob mal wieder zugelegt wurde und plötzlich hänge ich in der Luft !!!  Bestens postiert der Sprung, wer auch immer ihn erschaffen hat.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ja!



OK, dann Dienstag 18.00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck!


----------



## ssiemund (27. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OK, dann Dienstag 18.00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck!


 bin da
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (27. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8.30 BB?



Na klar.
Wir sind diesmal auf den Feiertag ausgewichen.


----------



## Hitzi (27. Mai 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Na klar.
> Wir sind diesmal auf den Feiertag ausgewichen.



bis gleich......


----------



## aircondition (28. Mai 2012)

Moin, ist heute Mittag jemand am Waldkater oder Laube/Annaturm? Würde mich gern anschließen. Allzu todesverachtend fahre ich allerdings noch nicht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> OK, dann Dienstag 18.00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck!


----------



## xjojox (28. Mai 2012)

Hi und guten Abend,
dann melde ich mich hier auch mal als MTB-Besitzer in der Deisterwelt.
Kurz zu mir, ich stelle mich als blutiger Neuling hier vor um den ersten Schock vorweg zunehmen. Ich bin 23 Jahre jung und habe am MTB Interesse gefunden. Der ein oder andere hat mich vielleicht schon gesehen ohne Helm und Schutzbekleidung den Trail runter schleichen. Das liegt daran das Ich Absoluter und das ist kein Scherz, Anfänger bin, wie er im Buche steht. Zudem kommt, dass ich hierher Zugezogenen bin und noch keinen Freundeskreis besitze, der sich fürs Biken interessiert. Das erschwert die ganze Situation. Aber dank Internet und Co. hoffe ich nun hier Anschluss finden zukönnen der bereit ist mich aufzunehmen. Fahren lernen muss ich dann aber noch selber, irgendwie. Als mein kann ich ein Canyon AM 7.0 MJ 2012 nennen und hoffe das der Deister für mich und mein Bike gemacht ist.

mfg jojo


----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. Mai 2012)

Am Mittwoch 19:00 startet ne Feierabendrunde von Bike infection in hohenbostel. Wir fahren ne einfache Tour die absolut Anfängertauglich ist. Helm solltest du aber haben, oder du kaufst dir bei BI gleich einen 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Scott-y (28. Mai 2012)

xjojox schrieb:


> Hi und guten Abend,
> dann melde ich mich hier auch mal als MTB-Besitzer in der Deisterwelt.
> Kurz zu mir, ich stelle mich als blutiger Neuling hier vor um den ersten Schock vorweg zunehmen. Ich bin 23 Jahre jung und habe am MTB Interesse gefunden. Der ein oder andere hat mich vielleicht schon gesehen ohne Helm und Schutzbekleidung den Trail runter schleichen. Das liegt daran das Ich Absoluter und das ist kein Scherz, Anfänger bin, wie er im Buche steht. Zudem kommt, dass ich hierher Zugezogenen bin und noch keinen Freundeskreis besitze, der sich fürs Biken interessiert. Das erschwert die ganze Situation. Aber dank Internet und Co. hoffe ich nun hier Anschluss finden zukönnen der bereit ist mich aufzunehmen. Fahren lernen muss ich dann aber noch selber, irgendwie. Als mein kann ich ein Canyon AM 7.0 MJ 2012 nennen und hoffe das der Deister für mich und mein Bike gemacht ist.
> 
> mfg jojo



 Willkommen im Club! Wenn du es nicht schon mal gelesen hast, häng dich einfach an eine Truppe. Lass dir erklären wo der Treffpunkt ist. Minimumausstattung ist Bike und HELM ( Handschuhe schaden nicht) und los gehts! Wir lassen keinen zurück.


----------



## Scott-y (28. Mai 2012)

aircondition schrieb:


> Moin, ist heute Mittag jemand am Waldkater oder Laube/Annaturm? Würde mich gern anschließen. Allzu todesverachtend fahre ich allerdings noch nicht


 Ich war schon weg


----------



## dieFluse (29. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch 19:00 startet ne Feierabendrunde von Bike infection in hohenbostel. Wir fahren ne einfache Tour die absolut Anfängertauglich ist. Helm solltest du aber haben, oder du kaufst dir bei BI gleich einen
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


Hallo,
sind bestimmte Trails geplant? Könnte man die auch mit nem HT fahren?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## r0ckZ0r (29. Mai 2012)

Hat jemand Lust und Zeit Mittwoch schon ein wenig früher zu fahren?

Man muss den Urlaub ja nutzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (29. Mai 2012)

@dieFluse: Viele Trails kann man auch mit einem HT fahren.

Es ist nur die Frage, was man daraus macht ^^


----------



## wichtigisimwald (29. Mai 2012)

@Fluse: die Tour kann man gut auch mit HT fahren!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2012)

Wer heute noch ohne Mitfahrgelegenheit ist: Wir starten gg. 18 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck und fahren Hardtail geeignetes Zeug.


----------



## JaWa1896 (29. Mai 2012)

20euro schrieb:


> Nabend
> Ich bin neu hier, und wollte nur mal Fragen ob bei euch auch Frauen mit biken?
> Ach ja ich bin auch eine.
> Und wo könnte man ( Frau ) biken in Hannover??
> Danke



Also ich bin auch ne Frau und kenne mindestens 4 weitere...einfach nett Fragen und einklinken...wir sind alle lieb und beißen nicht!


----------



## MasterAss (29. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wer heute noch ohne Mitfahrgelegenheit ist: Wir starten gg. 18 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck und fahren Hardtail geeignetes Zeug.



Was denn genau? 
Ich plane auch eine Feierabendrunde: Farn + Grenzweg.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Mai 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Was denn genau?
> Ich plane auch eine Feierabendrunde: Farn + Grenzweg.


 
So grobes Zeug geht mit dem HT (tiefer Lenker, hoher Sattel, symbolischer Federweg) nicht ohne Stift im Sitzpolster.
Wird eher, Forstweg, Laubetrail, Steinbruch, Farn wäre denkbar.

Komm einfach mit 

Gruß

Edit: Obwohl...ssiemund kommt auch mit Fully und ohneWorte hat sicher eins im Auto. Wenn ichs finde, bringe ich das Enduro mit.
Was dann geht, hängt von der Gruppe ab. Wir fahren zusammen los und kommen zusammen an.


----------



## MasterAss (29. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So grobes Zeug geht mit dem HT (tiefer Lenker, hoher Sattel, symbolischer Federweg) nicht ohne Stift im Sitzpolster.
> Wird eher, Forstweg, Laubetrail, Steinbruch, Farn wäre denkbar.
> 
> Komm einfach mit
> ...



Wenn wir Farn fahren und nicht über 2,5 Std kommen, bin ich dabei. Dann um 18h am Parkplatz oben am Sportplatz?

Edit: Okay, bis 18h. Können uns ja absprechen


----------



## taxifolia (29. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch 19:00 startet ne Feierabendrunde von Bike infection in hohenbostel. Wir fahren ne einfache Tour die absolut Anfängertauglich ist.....



Aaaaahh die Cardio- Sportgruppe, power-waiting, power- Annatower-sitting, bin dabei. 
Evel kommt evtl. auch.

Hardtail finde ich gut, solange es vorn und hinten gefedert ist.

taxi


----------



## wichtigisimwald (29. Mai 2012)

wird ja immer interessanter das Mittwochabendprogramm! 

Sind auch U40-Fahrer willkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (29. Mai 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Sind auch U40-Fahrer willkommen?



NEIN, wir wollten uns mal ungestört über kukident 3- Phasen, Viagra -Cocktails und Erwachsenen-Pampers unterhalten 

taxi


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. Mai 2012)

ha, macht ihr doch eh nicht ^^


----------



## wolfk (29. Mai 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Aaaaahh die Cardio- Sportgruppe, power-waiting, power- Annatower-sitting, bin dabei.
> Evel kommt evtl. auch.
> i



Ich hätte da noch eine Steigerung:
E-Bike, Ü 60, ....., ich schätze mal die Gruppe wäre der Verzweiflung nahe

aber der Kelch geht an euch vorbei!


----------



## janisj (29. Mai 2012)

Mit oder ohne Lampe/Flakscheinwerfer?

J



Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch 19:00 startet ne Feierabendrunde von Bike infection in hohenbostel. Wir fahren ne einfache Tour die absolut Anfängertauglich ist. Helm solltest du aber haben, oder du kaufst dir bei BI gleich einen
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Mai 2012)

jannis, es ist sommer....


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. Mai 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> wird ja immer interessanter das Mittwochabendprogramm!
> 
> Sind auch U40-Fahrer willkommen?



Bin zwar knapp Ü30, fühle mich aber gerade wie Ü50. Bin also morgen mal dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (29. Mai 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> jannis, es ist sommer....



Stimmt, deswegen ist mir so warm... Bin Morgen dann auch dabei zum powerrumfaulenzen



hmmm... und warum habe ich gerade meine Lämpchen upgegradet..???


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Mai 2012)

Kannst ja noch ne Sonderschicht einlegen 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## schappi (29. Mai 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Lampe/Flakscheinwerfer?
> 
> J


<kannste nicht erwarten deinen nächsten Selbstbau auszuprobieren?
Kannst ja mal in den Klosterstollen einfahren zum Probiren, aber nicht zu dicht an den Kohleflöz kommen, sonst fängt der noch Feuer


----------



## RoseBeef (29. Mai 2012)

Hi,ich werde morgen Abend so gegen 17:00~17:30 am Parkplatz am Sportplatz (Basche) zum feierabendlichen im Deister rummrollen starten.Vielleicht sieht man sich mit viel Glück 
Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> So grobes Zeug geht mit dem HT (tiefer Lenker, hoher Sattel, symbolischer Federweg) nicht ohne Stift im Sitzpolster.
> Wird eher, Forstweg, Laubetrail, Steinbruch, Farn wäre denkbar.
> 
> Komm einfach mit
> ...



Wobei Grenzweg war mit dem Carbonfully doch teilweise grenzwertig!

Puh, was für ein Wortspiel!


----------



## ohneworte (29. Mai 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> <kannste nicht erwarten deinen nächsten Selbstbau auszuprobieren?
> Kannst ja mal in den Klosterstollen einfahren zum Probiren, aber nicht zu dicht an den Kohleflöz kommen, sonst fängt der noch Feuer



Bei der nächsten Energiekrise müssen wir also nur den Deister abtragen?


----------



## ssiemund (29. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wobei Grenzweg war mit dem Carbonfully doch teilweise grenzwertig!
> 
> Puh, was für ein Wortspiel!


Ich kann dich beruhigen, es lag nicht am Carbon, mit Alu fand ich's auch grenzwertig  lag aber eindeutig am Fahrer 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Mai 2012)

...wart ihr die drei Hardcorebergauffahrer am (nicht auffm) Farnweg Pfingstmontag?


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich komme, nehm ich wohl das Demo. Dann hab ich bergauf noch schönes Kraftausdauertraining.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...wart ihr die drei Hardcorebergauffahrer am (nicht auffm) Farnweg Pfingstmontag?



Wenn Du unter anderem mich meinen solltest, Bergauffahren find ich eigentlich doof und Pfingsten war ich nicht im Deister!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Mai 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Ich kann dich beruhigen, es lag nicht am Carbon, mit Alu fand ich's auch grenzwertig  lag aber eindeutig am Fahrer
> Gruß
> Stephan



Aber 26,9 Km mit immerhin 745 Hm 
Bis Dienstag


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Aber 26,9 Km mit immerhin 745 Hm
> Bis Dienstag


 
shit, das artet ja in arbeit und stress aus. 
wo ist die gemütlichen feierabendrunde hin ? 
ich wollte nächsten dienstag evtl. mal wieder mitkommen .


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> shit, das artet ja in arbeit und stress aus.
> wo ist die gemütlichen feierabendrunde hin ?
> ich wollte nächsten dienstag evtl. mal wieder mitkommen .


 
Die is´noch da.
Ich habe nicht erwähnt, dass wir die Daten in 3h gesammelt haben.
B_rb_ _ F_rn + Gr_nz


----------



## MasterAss (30. Mai 2012)

Kann ich auch bestätigen, war ne gemütliche Runde mit viel Spaß.


----------



## dieFluse (30. Mai 2012)

Hm also wir wissen noch nicht ob wir dabei sind... Oder nur ich. Ist ein bissl hin und her... Maultieranschaffung 
Mein Freund möchte gern in den Sport mit einsteigen, hat aber halt nen Hardtail gekauft, weil irgendwie der Spass an den Trails vorher unterschätzt wurde


----------



## schappi (30. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Energiekrise müssen wir also nur den Deister abtragen?


Klar im Deister gibts noch jede Menge Kohle. Nach dem 2. Weltkrieg sind noch einmal viele alte stillgelegte Stollen wieder eröffnet worden, um Hausbrand zu fördern. Strategisch denkende Leute schließen jetzt schon mal einen Pachtvertrag für einen alten Stollen ab. Am Ü30 gibt es übrigens 3 alte Stollen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2012)

Jungs, wer hat Bock auf Radfahren statt WC gucken am Sonntag?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9553108&postcount=492


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Mai 2012)

Nächster Parktest.
Fahre mit Momme am Montag 10 Uhr nach Willingen und Dienstag nach Winterberg.
Falls sich Jemand anschließen möchte, kein Problem. Mein Auto ist nur schon voll.


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Mai 2012)

Steffen wie schaut denn das in den Sommerferien mit einer Bikepark Runde aus ??

Da mein Betrieb mir vorschreibt, dass ich nur in den Ferien Urlaub nehmen darf, bin ich da zeitlich etwas gebunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Mai 2012)

Da geht bestimmt was.


----------



## Phil81 (30. Mai 2012)

Komm ggf am Dienstag nach Winterberg mit


----------



## r0ckZ0r (30. Mai 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Hi,ich werde morgen Abend so gegen 17:00~17:30 am Parkplatz am Sportplatz (Basche) zum feierabendlichen im Deister rummrollen starten.Vielleicht sieht man sich mit viel Glück
> Schönen Abend noch...



Wir fahren 17:15 Uhr ab SpB - vielleicht trifft man sich ja.


----------



## dieFluse (30. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nächster Parktest.
> Fahre mit Momme am Montag 10 Uhr nach Willingen und Dienstag nach Winterberg.
> Falls sich Jemand anschließen möchte, kein Problem. Mein Auto ist nur schon voll.


2 Tage hintereiander? Donnerwetter! Leider nur mitten in der Woche sozusagen. Sind iwie Ferien oder hast du Urlaub?

Wir bleiben heute doch hier auf unserer "Heimrunde" im Süllberg um Kondition aufzubauen  Damit wir dann in 2 Wochen oder so auch mithalten können. Dann würden wir uns aber über eine Einsteigerrunde freuen


----------



## xjojox (30. Mai 2012)

Hey zusammen, leider schaffe ich es heute nicht, meine erste Feierabendrunde anzutreten. Ich hoffe allerdings das Ich zum nächsten Termin zeitgerecht & fitt zu Hause bin, um mit starten zu können. mfg jojo


----------



## MichiP (30. Mai 2012)

Moin,

wollte mal kurz erfragen ob Rakete komplett fahrbar ist?


Danke und Grüße

Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hexxagon (30. Mai 2012)

ja, zumindest gestern


----------



## MichiP (30. Mai 2012)

hexxagon schrieb:


> ja, zumindest gestern






Danke


----------



## stefan64 (30. Mai 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte mal kurz erfragen ob Rakete komplett fahrbar ist?
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mir die vielen Markierungen so anschaue, fürchte ich, dass hier gezielt bald ein größerer Flurschaden angerichtet wird.
Ich glaube, z.Zt. ist noch Brut- und Setzzeit (oder wie das heisst).
Will sagen, wer auf Rakete steht, sollte die letzten gezählten Tage nochmal kräftig geniessen.
Am 16. Juli wird dann mit den Kettensägen ausgerückt.


----------



## RoseBeef (30. Mai 2012)

Schade...Rakete macht immer tierisch Laune


----------



## MichiP (30. Mai 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die vielen Markierungen so anschaue, fürchte ich, dass hier gezielt bald ein größerer Flurschaden angerichtet wird.
> Ich glaube, z.Zt. ist noch Brut- und Setzzeit (oder wie das heisst).
> Will sagen, wer auf Rakete steht, sollte die letzten gezählten Tage nochmal kräftig geniessen.
> Am 16. Juli wird dann mit den Kettensägen ausgerückt.



Danke für die Info, werde morgen gleich nach der Arbeit mit einen Kumpel aufschlagen.

Nach 1 Jahr Deister-Abstinenz  finde ich Rakete perfekt sich wieder heran zu tasten.

Grüße

Michi


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> shit, das artet ja in arbeit und stress aus.
> wo ist die gemütlichen feierabendrunde hin ?
> ich wollte nächsten dienstag evtl. mal wieder mitkommen .



Das war doch gemütlich! Und bei Deiner angekündigten Teilnahme bin ich gerne trotz Meeting Cloppenburg pünktlich dabei!


----------



## Hitzi (30. Mai 2012)

@Stefan64 u. @Weistschonwer

Ich hatte doch recht. Bei meinem Hinterbau war eine Schraube locker. Die sitzt genau hinter den Kettenblättern und ist nur durch den Abbau der Kurbeln zu erreichen. Somit fast eine OP am offenen Herzen kurz vor den Start am Alfsee 
Aber lieber jetzt als am Alfsee bei Regen und klammen Sachen mitten in der Nacht 

Hat Ulli eigentlich seinen Tacho gefunden?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch recht. Bei meinem Hinterbau war eine Schraube locker.


autsch ...


Hitzi schrieb:


> Hat Ulli eigentlich seinen Tacho gefunden?


hat er ...


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> @Stefan64 u. @Weistschonwer
> 
> Ich hatte doch recht. Bei meinem Hinterbau war eine Schraube locker. Die sitzt genau hinter den Kettenblättern und ist nur durch den Abbau der Kurbeln zu erreichen. Somit fast eine OP am offenen Herzen kurz vor den Start am Alfsee
> Aber lieber jetzt als am Alfsee bei Regen und klammen Sachen mitten in der Nacht
> ...



Bis Samstag am Alfsee!


----------



## Hitzi (30. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bis Samstag am Alfsee!



na klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> na klar



Ich fahre Achter-Mixed, Du?


----------



## Hitzi (30. Mai 2012)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> autsch ...
> 
> hat er ...


sehr schön.....


----------



## Hitzi (30. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich fahre Achter-Mixed, Du?



2er Team mit Ha-Jü


----------



## ohneworte (30. Mai 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> 2er Team mit Ha-Jü



Also Startnummer 2034!


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Mai 2012)

Das war doch heute ne sehr entspannte Feierabendrunde mit 20 Leuten. Spaßig!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (30. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das war doch heute ne sehr entspannte Feierabendrunde mit 20 Leuten. Spaßig!



Hab mich erschrocken, dass ich unter der Woche so einen großen Pulk Biker antreffe.
Ich glaube ich hab die Feierabendrunde unterschätzt.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das war doch heute ne sehr entspannte Feierabendrunde mit 20 Leuten. Spaßig!



Nicht schlecht!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (31. Mai 2012)

Jau, das war mal ne ordentliche Karawane..

Soviele dass man nicht mal mit allen sprechen konnte.


----------



## Basche (31. Mai 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das war doch heute ne sehr entspannte Feierabendrunde mit 20 Leuten. Spaßig!



Fand ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (31. Mai 2012)

Galileo Reporter Harro Füllgrabe in Champery :-D 
ab min. 44 ca. gehts los

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/ganze-folge-mittwoch/


----------



## janisj (31. Mai 2012)

Na, wer hat lust heute abend zu fahren?


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. Mai 2012)

ich  
hab schön ne 1 1/4 h runde im regen im kleinen deister gedreht. 
mutterseelenallein , mufflons, rehe und hirsche gesehen und richtig schön nass und dreckig geworden. 

geile hardtailrunde


----------



## Downhillfaller (31. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich
> hab schön ne 1 1/4 h runde im regen im kleinen deister gedreht.
> mutterseelenallein , mufflons, rehe und hirsche gesehen und richtig schön nass und dreckig geworden.
> 
> geile hardtailrunde




  ich glaubs nicht, er fährt auch mal wieder berg hoch


----------



## janisj (31. Mai 2012)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ich glaubs nicht, er fährt auch mal wieder berg hoch


... un bei so einem Wetter... so viel Sadomazogene habe ich noch nicht


----------



## chris2305 (31. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich
> hab schön ne 1 1/4 h runde im regen im kleinen deister gedreht.
> mutterseelenallein , mufflons, rehe und hirsche gesehen und richtig schön nass und dreckig geworden.
> 
> geile hardtailrunde



Du Tier!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoseBeef (31. Mai 2012)

Hi,fährt denn jemand von euch am Freitag also morgen und Samstag Nachmittag ?


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Mai 2012)

Morgen evtl. gegen 15h! Is noch nicht klar ob West oder Ost. Gib ma Handynummer per PN wenns Dir zeitlich passt...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich
> hab schön ne 1 1/4 h runde im regen im kleinen deister gedreht.
> mutterseelenallein , mufflons, rehe und hirsche gesehen und richtig schön nass und dreckig geworden.
> 
> geile hardtailrunde



Siehste 
Geht doch 

Sag einfach wann und wo, ich leiste dir Gesellschaft.
So wie in alten Zeiten


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Siehste
> Geht doch
> 
> Sag einfach wann und wo, ich leiste dir Gesellschaft.
> So wie in alten Zeiten



Hi Roudy,

Der trainiert schon für Dienstag Abend!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Mai 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ich
> hab schön ne 1 1/4 h runde im regen im kleinen deister gedreht.
> mutterseelenallein , mufflons, rehe und hirsche gesehen und richtig schön nass und dreckig geworden.
> 
> geile hardtailrunde



gibts da zeugen für außer oben genante


----------



## RoseBeef (31. Mai 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Morgen evtl. gegen 15h! Is noch nicht klar ob West oder Ost. Gib ma Handynummer per PN wenns Dir zeitlich passt...



Habe erst ~15:30 Feierabend also wenn alles klappt ca 16:00 Basche wenn es micht so regnet wie heute...pm


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Roudy,
> 
> Der trainiert schon für Dienstag Abend!
> 
> ...



Bestimmt kommt er Dienstag mit dem SX Trail und macht uns alle nass


----------



## ohneworte (31. Mai 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bestimmt kommt er Dienstag mit dem SX Trail und macht uns alle nass



Wird wohl unbekannterweise so passieren...


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Juni 2012)

Was für ne dämliche Pro7 Aktion.
Wie kann der Füllgrabe nur ansatzweise glauben, ohne jegliche Erfahrung mit dem Bike die WC-Strecke in Champery runterzukommen.
Bescheuerte Idee!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juni 2012)

Gallileo ist berühmt für dämliche Stunts, Tests und Vergleiche. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte das schon per Zufall im Abendprogramm gesehen. Typischerweise wurden dort die Biker auch wieder als völlig verrückt betitelt!


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Juni 2012)

Das Video ist sowas von dämlich.

Das ein GT Fahrer wie Marc Beaumont seine Kiste so runter prügeln kann, wundert mich nicht.

Aber ein Harro Füllgrabe ist kein Beaumont.....war abzusehen, das dass in einem Desaster endet.


----------



## janisj (1. Juni 2012)

:kotz:Gallileo hat wie immer mit seinem Halbwisen und Kurzsichtigkeit eine "tolle" Reklame für sich gemacht. Das ist ja der "Wissenschaftsmagazin" mit Bildzeitungsniveau schlechthin. Und von den lieben Kollegen Raab haben die auch nix gelernt.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Siehste
> Geht doch
> 
> Sag einfach wann und wo, ich leiste dir Gesellschaft.
> So wie in alten Zeiten


 
komm drauf zurück  
aber im moment ist mein tempo so langsam , dass du zu fuss nebenher gehen könntest. 

ich beherzige exto´s rat und fang ganz, ganz langsam wieder an.
ich hoffe, die leiste kommt so wieder in schwung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Juni 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komm drauf zurück
> aber im moment ist mein tempo so langsam , dass du zu fuss nebenher gehen könntest.
> 
> ich beherzige exto´s rat und fang ganz, ganz langsam wieder an.
> ich hoffe, die leiste kommt so wieder in schwung


 
Ich bin geduldig


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Juni 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komm drauf zurück
> aber im moment ist mein tempo so langsam , dass du zu fuss nebenher gehen könntest.
> 
> ich beherzige exto´s rat und fang ganz, ganz langsam wieder an.
> ich hoffe, die leiste kommt so wieder in schwung



komm mal ruhig mit wir fahren ja auch langsam extra für dich


----------



## tanchoplatinum (1. Juni 2012)

Wer Morgen bock hat mal vorbei zu schauen

Es gibt für jeden was zu Fahren, eine Table Line, ein vollgas Downhillstück, einen Spitzkeren Trail ( Wo es nicht ums schnell Fahren geht) und ein paar Single Trails.

Den Lift gibt es nicht, aber frische und neu angelegte Trails.


----------



## Hitzi (1. Juni 2012)

Ha-Jü und ich sind unterwegs zum 24 Stunden Rennen zum Alfsee.... Nicht nur wir sind für Unterstützung dankbar. Es sind nur 200 km von Hannover. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja einen deisterfreun.de Fanclub zusammen?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juni 2012)

@Daniel: Dieses WE hab ich keine Zeit, aber sag mal Bescheid, wenn bei euch wieder Enduro mäßig was geht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (1. Juni 2012)

Rippenbruch für die Quote ist legitim.


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. Juni 2012)

@Daniel
Wäre mal vorbeigekommen, muß aber schon wieder arbeiten. Ander mal!


----------



## reflux (1. Juni 2012)

ich hoffe, dass ich hiermit nicht gegen irgendwelche
forengesetze verstoße und biete auf grund der tatsache, dass ich die
sachen, die ich verkaufe gerne persönliche übergeben, meinen kram mal hier an
erkaufe Rock Shox Lyrik 170mm  Federweg und Cane Creek DoubleBarrel Dämpfer 216mm Einbaulänge mit weiß  gepulverter Feder. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juni 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> komm drauf zurück
> aber im moment ist mein tempo so langsam , dass du zu fuss nebenher gehen könntest.
> 
> ich beherzige exto´s rat und fang ganz, ganz langsam wieder an.
> ich hoffe, die leiste kommt so wieder in schwung



Da werde ich den Exto morgen mal nach dem Wahrheitsgehalt fragen. Habe mit dem verrückten Singlespeedeinzelstarter heute schon ne Runde quatschen können.


----------



## sundancer (1. Juni 2012)

reflux schrieb:


> ich hoffe, dass ich hiermit nicht gegen irgendwelche
> forengesetze verstoße und biete auf grund der tatsache, dass ich die
> sachen, die ich verkaufe gerne persönliche übergeben, meinen kram mal hier an
> erkaufe Rock Shox Lyrik 170mm  Federweg und Cane Creek DoubleBarrel Dämpfer 216mm Einbaulänge mit weiß  gepulverter Feder. Bei Interesse PN



Welches Schaftmaß hat die Lyrik?


----------



## RoseBeef (2. Juni 2012)

Moin...ist heute Nachmittag jemand von euch im Deister unterwegs ? Wollte eventuell ne Runde drehen...

Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morcom (2. Juni 2012)

ich bin heute aufm barbiegrab unterwegs so ab 13 uhr 

cheers chris


----------



## Hitzi (2. Juni 2012)

Gleich ist Start am Alfsee www.aktivsee.de mit live Ergebnis.......


----------



## chris2305 (2. Juni 2012)

Viel glück


----------



## RoseBeef (2. Juni 2012)

morcom schrieb:


> ich bin heute aufm barbiegrab unterwegs so ab 13 uhr
> 
> cheers chris



Verdammt zu spät gelesen...

Barbiegrab kenne ich noch garnicht  Wo finde ich den denn ?

Gruß Marc


----------



## matzinski (2. Juni 2012)

Morgen ist wieder Frühschicht um 8:30 im BB oben am Fundament


----------



## MeisterH (2. Juni 2012)

Heyho, ich war gestern Abend auf der Rakete unterwegs und musste feststellen, daß sich in der links-rechts-links Anlieger-Kombi auf dem letzten Drittel ein riesiger Baum niedergelegt hat! Er scheint samt Wurzel umgekippt zu sein und umfahren kann man ihn auch nicht wirklich.
Ne Kettensäge hatte ich gerade gestern nicht dabei  sonst hätte ich ihn gleich klein gemacht.... oder gibts dann Ärger mit den Förstern?


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. Juni 2012)

Ist nur ne alte Eiche, von der die Krone in den Trail hängt, hab ich heute auch gesehen.
Falls du den entfernen willst, ist es aber am besten das einfach zu machen, ohne jemanden zu fragen.

Das bissel Kronenholz vermisst niemand.


----------



## RoseBeef (2. Juni 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ist nur ne alte Eiche, von der die Krone in den Trail hängt, hab ich heute auch gesehen.
> Falls du den entfernen willst, ist es aber am besten das einfach zu machen, ohne jemanden zu fragen.
> 
> Das bissel Kronenholz vermisst niemand.



Das ist doch nicht nur die Krone ! Es hat den kompletten Baum entwurzelt und dann hat es ihn lang hingeschlagen.Mal schauen wie lange er da so liegen bleibt 



http://


...morgen ab 11 Uhr jemand von euch ab Parkplatz Basche unterwegs ?


----------



## a-man (2. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn du willst kannst du Sonnntag um 11:00 vom Parkplatz über dem Sportplatz in Barsinghausen (Den Schildern zur Freilichtbühne folgen) fahren. Wir haben Mädels, Anfänger,  Könner und sogar die Königin höchstselbst dabei
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.




Moin,moin!

Startet ihr morgen auch wieder um 11:00 Uhr?
Bin neu in Hannover und würde mich gern anschließen.


----------



## RoseBeef (2. Juni 2012)

Hi,also ich werde morgen gegen 11 Uhr am Parkplatz sein wenn es keine kleinen Hunde regnet.Vielleicht sieht man sich.Bin auch neu und kenne noch nicht alle Trails.Muß auch noch gaaaanz viel üben 


Gruß Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a-man (2. Juni 2012)

Wenn es regnen sollte, bleibt´s bike auch bei mir im Keller - ansonsten bin ich um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz.

Gruß, André


----------



## Homer_Simplon (2. Juni 2012)

1100 ist wahrscheinlich noch zu früh  aber 1200 sollte klappen 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## s1c (2. Juni 2012)

Heute einweihungsrunde von meinem neuem FRX aufm Fahrenweg und paar mal Barbie gehabt. War großartig wenn auch etwas sehr leer.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Gleich ist Start am Alfsee www.aktivsee.de mit live Ergebnis.......



Die Jungs sind zur Zeit auf dem 8. Platz von 13!

Wir werden die Truppe vor uns wohl nur noch durch ein Wunder einholen können. Die sind richtig schnell und haben schon 2 Runden vor...


----------



## RoseBeef (3. Juni 2012)

a-man schrieb:


> Wenn es regnen sollte, bleibt´s bike auch bei mir im Keller - ansonsten bin ich um 11 Uhr am Parkplatz.
> 
> Gruß, André



Fängt gerade an zu regnen  fahre trotzdem los.


----------



## a-man (3. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> 1100 ist wahrscheinlich noch zu früh  aber 1200 sollte klappen
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Dann um 12 Uhr


----------



## a-man (3. Juni 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Fängt gerade an zu regnen  fahre trotzdem los.



2 Stunden kann es ja noch regnen - ich werde auf jeden Fall vorbeischauen!


----------



## RoseBeef (3. Juni 2012)

a-man schrieb:


> Dann um 12 Uhr



Genau würde ich auch sagen,dann treffen wir vielleicht noch die anderen die sich auch um 12 Uhr treffen wollen.Mehr Leute = Mehr Spaß

Bis später...


----------



## janisj (3. Juni 2012)

achtung! neue kampftaktik von unseren gruenen mitburgern.
tatort sattelitentrail: obere teil mit beerlauch, auf dem trail liegt in 2 stellen tierinnereien circa 2 x 5  kg. weiter unten im steilstuck weitere tier koeperteile, fuchsschaedel, koeper un noch anderes, sorgfaltig plaziert auf dem trail. unmengen frische stocken waren auch. 
ich denke es verstost gegen seuchengesetz oder ahnliches.
sonnst ist hier regnerisch und rutschig. 
j


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (3. Juni 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> achtung! neue kampftaktik von unseren gruenen mitburgern.
> tatort sattelitentrail: obere teil mit beerlauch, auf dem trail liegt in 2 stellen tierinnereien circa 2 x 5  kg. weiter unten im steilstuck weitere tier koeperteile, fuchsschaedel, koeper un noch anderes, sorgfaltig plaziert auf dem trail. unmengen frische stocken waren auch.
> ich denke es verstost gegen seuchengesetz oder ahnliches.
> sonnst ist hier regnerisch und rutschig.
> j



Ohne Worte - echt pervers!


----------



## Skaot-23 (3. Juni 2012)

Da sollte man ggf. Polizei und Presse mal informieren oder den Tierschutz. Das ist ja echt schon krank sowas zu machen


----------



## taifun (3. Juni 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> achtung! neue kampftaktik von unseren gruenen mitburgern.
> tatort sattelitentrail: obere teil mit beerlauch, auf dem trail liegt in 2 stellen tierinnereien circa 2 x 5  kg. weiter unten im steilstuck weitere tier koeperteile, fuchsschaedel, koeper un noch anderes, sorgfaltig plaziert auf dem trail. unmengen frische stocken waren auch.
> ich denke es verstost gegen seuchengesetz oder ahnliches.
> sonnst ist hier regnerisch und rutschig.
> ...


----------



## Quen (3. Juni 2012)

Dazu fällt mir gar nichts mehr ein.

Die Nagelbretter waren kriminell, diese Aktion ist zusätzlich noch pervers.

Ich hoffe die Presse interessiert sich hierfür.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Juni 2012)

Ich hab dort vor gut einem Jahr schon mal ein halbes Wildschwein weggeräumt. Das war schon weiß vor Maden. Hoerman hat mir dabei wegen dem Gestank fast in den Rucksack gekotzt!
Der Jagdpächter dort hat leicht perverse Züge.

@Rosebeef
Der Baum auf der Rakete ist natürlich komplett umgekippt, aber da wo der Trail ist, liegt nur die Krone.
Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, das der Bikekollege die kompette Eiche einsacken soll. Da hat er glaub ich ne ganze Weile zu tun.


----------



## schappi (3. Juni 2012)

Bitte macht Bilder davon,das man das später verwenden kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Ohne Worte - echt pervers!



Dagegen verwahre ich mich!


----------



## Quen (3. Juni 2012)

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## janisj (3. Juni 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Bitte macht Bilder davon,das man das später verwenden kann!



Leider konnte ich keine Bilder machen, war etwas geschockt.  Die sind ja keine Menschen mehr.  Dies zeigt deutlich noch mal das mit "denen"  man kein Dialog führen kann. Oder die leben noch im Mittelater/steinzeit wo man die Teritorium mit Kadaverteilen markiert hat.


----------



## RoseBeef (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
wenn ich das hier alles so lese,wird mir als Deisterneuling echt ganz unwohl.Wie ist denn die Vorgeschichte ? Weshalb sind wir oder allgemein gesagt so unbeliebt.Leben und leben lassen sage ich da nur...

Habe heute trotzdem eine tolle Runde gedreht und es hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht ohne komische Vorkomnisse   ...schönen Restsonntag.

http://<iframe width='465' height='...in.com:80/activity/embed/185090336'></iframe>


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Juni 2012)

Liegt glaub ich auch ein bissel an der negativen Presse. Die Leute lesen was und denken nicht darüber nach. Was in der Zeitung steht, wird schon stimmen. Zum Glück sind nicht alle so.
Bei Jagdpächtern und manchen Waldbesitzern sind wir auch nicht so beliebt, die wollen ihren Wald lieber für sich.

Egal, ich werd noch viele Jahre Spaß haben!

Hat jemand WC geguckt? Der Gwin hat se doch nich alle!


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Juni 2012)

der ist ja mal sowas von bekloppt fast 8sec schneller total krank


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. Juni 2012)

Nach dem Lauf von Gee Atherton dachte ich, mehr geht nicht.

Aber holla. Wie manche Fahrer an einzelnen Passagen noch den Style Faktor nach oben drehten war schon gewaltig.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (3. Juni 2012)

Aboluter Wahsinn was Gwin heute wieder gezeigt hat.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (3. Juni 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> achtung! neue kampftaktik von unseren gruenen mitburgern.
> tatort sattelitentrail: obere teil mit beerlauch, auf dem trail liegt in 2 stellen tierinnereien circa 2 x 5  kg. weiter unten im steilstuck weitere tier koeperteile, fuchsschaedel, koeper un noch anderes, sorgfaltig plaziert auf dem trail. unmengen frische stocken waren auch.
> ich denke es verstost gegen seuchengesetz oder ahnliches.
> sonnst ist hier regnerisch und rutschig.
> j



Tja, wenn man definitiv wüsste, wer das gemacht hat, könnte man ja mal alles einsammeln und bei dem Betreffenden in den Vorgarten kippen mit dem Hinweis 'Sie haben da ihren Müll im Wald verloren.'


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ha-Jü und ich sind unterwegs zum 24 Stunden Rennen zum Alfsee.... Nicht nur wir sind für Unterstützung dankbar. Es sind nur 200 km von Hannover. Vielleicht kriegen wir ja einen deisterfreun.de Fanclub zusammen?



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 7. Platz im Zweier!

Und fast vergessen, der Exto ist 11ter in der Einzelstarterabrechnung geworden und somit für mich ein Sieger!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2012)

Top! Glückwunsch! Wie war das Wetter? Hab gehört im Norden solls gut gewesen sein.


----------



## stefan'70 (3. Juni 2012)

ja der ami ist der hammer ... !!  gee ist natürlich nach seinem schienbeinbruch auch wieder schnell unterwegs ... !!
gibt es was neues beim ü30 und lady only, können wir sie dieses jahr dort noch fahren ... ??
vieleicht könnt man ja die dimb mit einbeziehen die haben doch die erfahrung mit dem naturschutz leuten ... !!


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juni 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Top! Glückwunsch! Wie war das Wetter? Hab gehört im Norden solls gut gewesen sein.



Gestern war es gut und ab Heute gegen 10.00 Uhr hat es dann in Strömen geregnet. War dan z.T. sehr rutschig auf der Strecke!

Die Schlammpackung empfand ich nach der Deisterunde mit Quen und Ssiemund gar nicht so schlimm wegen der höheren Temperaturen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Juni 2012)

"Beim Rennen werden die Haare aufgemacht" 
Fahrradkurier auf Abwegen:


----------



## Torben. (3. Juni 2012)

wir sollten fotos machen von den leichenteilen und sie an die presse weitergeben und an die öffentlichkeit bringen mit der aussage das ist die tat der jäger so versuchen sie uns aus dem wald zu vertreiben ...


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Juni 2012)

@stefan'70
Im Moment passiert auf den beiden Strecken nicht viel. 
Da der Mann von der UNB die ganze Geschichte ziemlich boykottiert hat, gabs erstmal von den Deisterfreunden und den Landesforsten, die mit der jetzigen Handhabung auch nicht zufrieden sind, einen Brief an die Region, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.
Solange da aber nichts passiert, passiert auch nichts mit den Strecken, da wir nicht genau wissen, wie weiter gebaut werden kann.
Die Schilder bleiben natürlich auch noch stehen, da die Landesforsten auch nicht wissen, wie es genau weitergeht.
Blöde.

Ma schauen wie lange das so dauert.


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Bitte macht Bilder davon,das man das später verwenden kann!





Torben. schrieb:


> wir sollten fotos machen von den leichenteilen und sie an die presse weitergeben und an die öffentlichkeit bringen mit der aussage das ist die tat der jäger so versuchen sie uns aus dem wald zu vertreiben ...




Ich denke die Arbeit könnt ihr euch sparen.

Dieser Umgang ist bei der Jagt absolut normal, der Aufbruch wird immer im Wald zurückgelassen. Da man nicht immer sagen kann wann man das geschossene Tier zu Hause hat, müssen die Innereien auf Grund der Fleischhygiene sofort entfernt werden.

Wie gesagt das ist ein ganz normales Handeln, gesetzeskonform und absolut üblich.

Die Innereien "sollen nach Möglichkeit" nicht direkt auf Wanderwegen abgelegt werden, aber da dort offiziell auch kein "Wanderweg" langführt...

Ich störe mich an einem solchen Anblick mit Sicherheit genau so wie ihr, aber einen Vorteil wird es bzgl. des Problems nicht bringen.

Ich habe mit der Antwort so lange gewartet da ich diese Aussage zur Sicherheit nocheinmal abklären wollte.


----------



## MeisterH (4. Juni 2012)

Hey,

um nochmal auf den Baum auf der Rakete zurück zu kommen. Ich hab leider keine Kettensäge, würde aber gern die Strecke wieder freimachen. Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal dort treffen und das Teil zerkleinern, wenn einer von euch so ein Gerätchen am Start hat....


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Juni 2012)

ne bügelsäge tut es auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Di-Runde
is Morgenabend jemand um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz  Wetter soll ganz ok sein 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Di-Runde
> is Morgenabend jemand um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz  Wetter soll ganz ok sein
> Gruß
> Stephan


So ist s geplant.
Ich komme - zum eigenen Schutz - wieder mit dem Hardtail.
Ich muss nicht jede Woche die Lacher auf meiner Seite haben


----------



## ssiemund (4. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Ich komme - zum eigenen Schutz - wieder mit dem Hardtail.
> Ich muss nicht jede Woche die Lacher auf meiner Seite haben


... schade, ich hab ein viel besseres Gefühl bergauf wenn du dein Enduro fährst  ich finde das Tempo deutlich angepasster 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (4. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist die Teilnahme noch nicht klar. Bin beruflich etwas weiter nördlich eingebunden.


----------



## MeisterH (4. Juni 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ne bügelsäge tut es auch



Stimmt, da hast du Recht. So eine könnte ich noch irgendwo in der Werkstatt rumliegen haben. 

Schau ich morgen mal nach.


----------



## vinc.vega (4. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Di-Runde
> is Morgenabend jemand um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz  Wetter soll ganz ok sein
> Gruß
> Stephan



Weiß noch nicht genau ob ich es schaffe. Vielleicht steige ich unterwegs ein. PN mir doch mal eine Handy-Nummer.

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Midnight (4. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute,
wollte einfach mal so in die Runde fragen.

Hat jemand von euch vieleicht noch ein Hardtail zu viel in seinem Schuppen stehen? Bin momentan auf der Suche nach nem Tourenbike, so bis max. 700 â¬. Falls ja schreibt mir einfach mal ne PN  

GruÃ, Timo


----------



## s1c (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

kennt jemand den jungen Herren der mit seinem CC Bike und einem braunen Cocker Spaniel die trails unsicher macht? Letztens war er, so glaube ich, sogar mit  seinem Sohn dort. Ein Name oder ein Foren Name wäre super!

Falls er das selbst liest: meld dich doch mal via PM! Du hattest mir letztens Flick Zeug für meinen Schlauch geliehen


----------



## chris2305 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte ein cube ams cc touren fully


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... schade, ich hab ein viel besseres Gefühl bergauf wenn du dein Enduro fährst  ich finde das Tempo deutlich angepasster
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ich komme ins grübeln
Dienstag 18 Uhr wisst Ihr mehr


----------



## janisj (4. Juni 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hat jemand WC geguckt? Der Gwin hat se doch nich alle!



Hab den Video angeschaut, boah... letztes Jahr habe ich diese Strecke in gefühlte halbe Stunde geschafft.... oh mann, Allerdings mit andere Taktik: bis zu Steilkante rollen, Hose volls*che*i*sen, langsam runterrollen/rutschen.... und so 10 mal.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (4. Juni 2012)

Puh, nach gestern auch heute nochmal die Regebtour gefahren.

Leider zu spät in Wald rein, aufm Heisterburg war es dunkel wie im Bärenarsch!

Die helle Lehmspur war der einzige Orientierungspunkt..

Im Hellen irgendwie geiler..


----------



## a-man (5. Juni 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Puh, nach gestern auch heute nochmal die Regebtour gefahren.
> 
> Leider zu spät in Wald rein, aufm Heisterburg war es dunkel wie im Bärenarsch!
> 
> ...


 
RESPEKT!

@Fans von "Der Mann aus Atlantis"

Was stand eigentlich am Sonntag auf´m Tacho in Sachen Hm?


----------



## MasterAss (5. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Di-Runde
> is Morgenabend jemand um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz  Wetter soll ganz ok sein
> Gruß
> Stephan



Moin,

heute bin ich raus. Wetter passt nur fürs Hardtail und da fehlt mir aktuell ein gescheiter Vorderradreifen.

Außerdem isses zu kalt und da geh ich lieber laufen. Ach ja, und heute ich D3-Abend 

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (5. Juni 2012)

a-man schrieb:


> RESPEKT!
> 
> @Fans von "Der Mann aus Atlantis"
> 
> Was stand eigentlich am Sonntag auf´m Tacho in Sachen Hm?


 

Kann ich nur vermuten, 600-700hm?


----------



## Koch_MC (5. Juni 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kennt jemand den jungen Herren der mit seinem CC Bike und einem braunen Cocker Spaniel die trails unsicher macht? Letztens war er, so glaube ich, sogar mit  seinem Sohn dort. Ein Name oder ein Foren Name wäre super!
> 
> Falls er das selbst liest: meld dich doch mal via PM! Du hattest mir letztens Flick Zeug für meinen Schlauch geliehen



was soll das heissen vonwegen "cc bike"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (5. Juni 2012)

Hi,
Habe mit meinem Kollegen gesprochen (der ist Jäger):

Es stimmt nicht so ganz wie du schrebst. Die geschichte mit aufbrechen ist richtig, alerdings die Innereien und andere Teile mussen vergraben bzw bedeckt werden dass die Greiffögel nich rankommen (wegen mögliche Bleivergiftung). Die Leichenteile und Innereien einfach unbedeckt im Wald lassen ist verboten. 
Falls man richtig Ärger dem Jäger machen möchte soll man in so einem Fall 112 anrufen und "ein Verbrechen melden" ala "Leichenteile im Wald, möglich ein mensch"...  Dann kommt die Polizei mit viel tamtam und den Einsatzkosten etc. werden von Jäger bzw. verantwortlichen Pächter eingetrieben. 



[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich denke die Arbeit könnt ihr euch sparen.
> 
> Dieser Umgang ist bei der Jagt absolut normal, der Aufbruch wird immer im Wald zurückgelassen. Da man nicht immer sagen kann wann man das geschossene Tier zu Hause hat, müssen die Innereien auf Grund der Fleischhygiene sofort entfernt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2012)

STATISTIK zu "Biken im Deister"

Gesamt:
27.000 Beiträge
1,2 Mio Hits


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Hi,
> Habe mit meinem Kollegen gesprochen (der ist Jäger):
> 
> Es stimmt nicht so ganz wie du schrebst. Die geschichte mit aufbrechen ist richtig, alerdings die Innereien und andere Teile mussen vergraben bzw bedeckt werden dass die Greiffögel nich rankommen (wegen mögliche Bleivergiftung). Die Leichenteile und Innereien einfach unbedeckt im Wald lassen ist verboten.
> Falls man richtig Ärger dem Jäger machen möchte soll man in so einem Fall 112 anrufen und "ein Verbrechen melden" ala "Leichenteile im Wald, möglich ein mensch"...  Dann kommt die Polizei mit viel tamtam und den Einsatzkosten etc. werden von Jäger bzw. verantwortlichen Pächter eingetrieben.



Das Problem ist, das _*"der Jäger es ja bedeckt hatte nur, die Äste und das Laub sind durch den Sturm weggeweht"*_. 

Fällt dir was auf? Man wird ihm das Gegenteil nicht beweisen können.
Die Nummer mit den Leichenteilen würde ich mir auch verkneifen, ich denke sowas kann auch böse nach hinten losgehen.

Man sollte auch immer bedenken, dass mindestens (geschätzt) 95% aller Forstverwalter auch Jäger sind. Wegen soetwas einen Aufstand machen bzw. einen großen Zeitungsartikel zu schreiben, wird mit Sicherheit mehr Probleme und Ablehnung schaffen als Nutzen.

Ich hatte auch bei einem Jäger nachgefragt und die Aussagen decken sich ja auch relativ gut.

Zumindest finde ich es gut, das du wenigstens antwortest. Hier bekommt man sonst ja zumeist wenig bis gar keine Antwort.


----------



## Skaot-23 (5. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

Bleibts bei der Dienstagsrunde heute um 18:00? 

Ich würd mich euch gerne anschliessen, wenns nicht zu schnell/ technisch wird.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bleibts bei der Dienstagsrunde heute um 18:00?
> 
> Ich würd mich euch gerne anschliessen, wenns nicht zu schnell/ technisch wird.


 
ja


----------



## janisj (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Die Nummer mit den Leichenteilen würde ich mir auch verkneifen, ich denke sowas kann auch böse nach hinten losgehen.


Servus,
Stell dir vor: Ich als  OttoNormalburger (keine Ahnung von Wild, Jagd, Ausbrechen, Anatomie, etc) spatziere im Wald, sehe einen tollen Pfad ala Wanderweg und folge ihn. Dann stöße ich auf einen Haufen Blut und Eingeweide.... logo - jemand hat hier einen umgebracht. Nach reichlicher düngung  des Waldbodens mit eigene Kotze, tue ich Meine bürgerliche Pflicht und informiere die Polizei. Das später das alles als Tierreste austellt ist ein anderes Lied, dafür trage ich garkeine Verantwortung.

p.s. diesen Tipp (basiert auf echte Vorfälle) habe ich auch bekommen.


----------



## stefan64 (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das _*"der Jäger es ja bedeckt hatte nur, die Äste und das Laub sind durch den Sturm weggeweht"*_.
> 
> Fällt dir was auf? Man wird ihm das Gegenteil nicht beweisen können.
> Die Nummer mit den Leichenteilen würde ich mir auch verkneifen, ich denke sowas kann auch böse nach hinten losgehen.
> ...



Damit du nicht weiterhin das Gefühl hast, dass dir keiner antwortet:
Ich fand deine beiden Beiträge zu dem Thema sehr hilfreich.
Ich dachte bis dahin wirklich, dass der Jäger, oder wer es auch sonst war, etwas Ungesetzliches getan hat.
Da hast du uns Unwissende eines Besseren belehrt.


----------



## Skaot-23 (5. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ja



Dann bin ich um 18 Uhr in der Glück-Auf-Straße am Parkplatz.


----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, das _*"der Jäger es ja bedeckt hatte nur, die Äste und das Laub sind durch den Sturm weggeweht"*_.
> 
> Fällt dir was auf? Man wird ihm das Gegenteil nicht beweisen können.
> Die Nummer mit den Leichenteilen würde ich mir auch verkneifen, ich denke sowas kann auch böse nach hinten losgehen.
> ...


In diesem Fall scheint es ja wohl so zu sein, dass der Wildkadaver direkt auf dem Trail verteilt wurde, der ja sicherlich als TÖW (tatsächlich öffentlichen Weg) erkennbar ist. Ob nun abgedeckt oder nicht, ist dann ja wohl egal. 

Ich denke mal Fotos davon zu machen und bei passender Gelegenheit öffentlich machen kann nicht schaden. Die Strategie "bloß keinen Ärger mit den Jagdpächtern provozieren" halte ich in Anbetracht der derzeitigen Trailzerstörungsoffensive für gescheitert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (5. Juni 2012)

Ich sehe es genauso wie matzinski.

Janis - Deine Erklärung find ich jetzt auch nicht so unlogisch


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...
> Ich denke mal Fotos davon zu machen und bei passender Gelegenheit öffentlich machen kann nicht schaden. Die Strategie "bloß keinen Ärger mit den Jagdpächtern provozieren" halte ich in Anbetracht der derzeitigen Trailzerstörungsoffensive für gescheitert...



Entschuldige bitte meinen Zynismus

Dann mal los! Weiter volle Konfrontation! hat ja bisher super geklappt.

Und um mich mal wieder beliebt zu machen: Das die "illegalen" Trails mit Erscheinen eines legalen Trails mit Nachdruck eingerissen werden war doch mehr als vorhersehbar und wurde hier auch schon vor langem mehrmals prophezeit.

Außerdem muss man eins doch mal ganz klar festhalten, Konfrontation kann nur schlecht enden, wenn die Forstvereinigungen es wirklich ernst meinen würden, würden sie einfach jeden Trail kurz bevor er fertig ist wieder einreißen. Mit einem Harvester oder simplen Trecker reißt ein Förster an einem Tag ein, was 20 Mann in 3 Wochen bauen. Das nennt man dann wohl Kampf gegen Windmühlen und eigentlich sollte jedem die Sinnhaftigkeit eines solchen fragwürdig erscheinen.

Das die gegenseitige Akzeptanz im Deister inzwischen auf ein solch niedriges Level gesunken ist finde ich sehr schade, wenn hier alle zurückstecken würden, könnten Biker, Förster und Wanderer vorzüglich miteinander auskommen. Hier ist die Situation allerdings so festgefahren und alle ziehen volle Pulle nur in ihre Richtung, das einzig viel Zeit noch etwas ändern wird.

Hat einer der Verantworlichen *@schappi, @evel, @taxi* sich eigentlich mal in Alfeld Rat geholt bzw. gefragt wie man es dort gemacht hat?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> STATISTIK zu "Biken im Deister"
> 
> Gesamt:
> 27.000 Beiträge
> 1,2 Mio Hits



Ich im Uebrigen Heute nicht vor Ort, muss pennen nach dem 24-Stundenrennen vom Wochenende!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte meinen Zynismus
> 
> Dann mal los! Weiter volle Konfrontation! hat ja bisher super geklappt.
> 
> ...


 
Konfrontation und Uneinigkeit lösen sicher Frohsinn auf der Gegenseite aus. Wanderer gehören für mich nicht zu den Konfliktgruppen.

Das Hindernisse auf Wegen eingeebnet werden ist so alt wie das radeln im Deister selbst. Es ist ein Naturereignis wie Sonnen - und Mondaufgang oder Sommer und Winter.
Scheinbar bezieht sich dieses Ereigniss aber nur auf einzelen Trails, deren Fürst nicht bereit ist zu reden.
Seit ca. 2006 versuchen einige Radfahrer (ohne Verein und Namen) den Kontakt zu den Waldhütern aufzubauen um einfach mal drüber zu reden und Probleme zu besprechen. Dieses Angebot wurde mehrfach vehement ausgeschlagen, aber das weißt du sicher.
Ziel war/ist auch, das ständige bauen und abreißen zu reduzieren.
Der Radler hat Spaß am bauen, der Waldhüter bleibt auf den Kosten fürs abreißen sitzen und hat unter wirtschaftlichen Aspekten gar keine Zeit sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen oder Subunternehmer zu beauftragen.
Das Ding mit den Windmühlen dreht sich also anders herum.
Da solche Themen, wie Mitte Mai, hier im Forum immer nur unvollständig besprochen werden können, komm doch einfach mal mit auf Tour, da ist Zeit zum reden.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## zoomie (5. Juni 2012)

Ebend ging's hier noch um tote Tiere, die auf einen Wanderweg gelegt wurden und vor sich hin verwesen, dabei vielleicht noch Krankheiten durch fressen und gefressen werden verbreiten....
Entschuldige meinenZynismus : Was ich mich frage - hast Du die ausgelegt oder findest Du das ok?

Diese ganze Diskussion um die legalen trails hatten wir erst und sie ist einfach nervend über 5 Seiten gewesen. Kommt doch alle, die ihr Fragen habt dazu zum Stammtisch - der wird immer rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben und vielleicht ist der eine oder andere auch nicht so angepißt wenn man die Mimik und Gestik vom Gegenüber beim Gespräch sieht.


----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte meinen Zynismus
> 
> Dann mal los! Weiter volle Konfrontation! hat ja bisher super geklappt.
> 
> ...



Entschuldige bitte mal meinen Zynismus, aber ich glaube du bist ein ziemlicher Schlauschwätzer. 

"...wenn hier alle zurückstecken würden, könnten Biker, Förster und Wanderer vorzüglich miteinander auskommen..." 

Super, stimmt. Das unterschreibt dir jeder. Leider ist die Wirklichkeit nicht so. Jetzt kann man natürlich wie du daher kommen und die Schuld dafür den bösen Anarchobikern von den "deisterfreunden" in die Schuhe schieben. Die sollen jetzt natürlich an allem Schuld sein, vor allen deren dusselige Vorsitzende. Die hätten ja in Alfeld mal fragen können, wie man so was macht. Alles klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte meinen Zynismus
> 
> Dann mal los! Weiter volle Konfrontation! hat ja bisher super geklappt.
> 
> ...





matzinski schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte mal meinen Zynismus, aber ich glaube du bist ein ziemlicher Schlauschwätzer.
> 
> "...wenn hier alle zurückstecken würden, könnten Biker, Förster und Wanderer vorzüglich miteinander auskommen..."
> 
> Super, stimmt. Das unterschreibt dir jeder. Leider ist die Wirklichkeit nicht so. Jetzt kann man natürlich wie du daher kommen und die Schuld dafür den bösen Anarchobikern von den "deisterfreunden" in die Schuhe schieben. Die sollen jetzt natürlich an allem Schuld sein, vor allen deren dusselige Vorsitzende. Die hätten ja in Alfeld mal fragen können, wie man so was macht. Alles klar


----------



## chris2305 (5. Juni 2012)




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Juni 2012)

Kaum taucht tuneman auf, schon ist die Kacke am dampfen. Du hast die zweifelhafte Gabe alles schlechter zu reden als es ist, und oben drauf dann noch nen Schlag Klugsch***e zu geben. Guten Appetit. Gibts eigentlich nen Fred in dem du GERN gelesen wirst?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2012)

Tja es ist schon immer deutlich schwieriger gewesen eine eigene Meinung zu haben, als sich der des Kollektivs anzuschließen.

Dafür zeugt es von Charakter.

Hat dein Post irgendeinen sinvollen Inhalt? Für mich klingt das nach dem typischen Geschwätzeiheitsbrei den man hier jeden Tag serviert bekommt. Ohne Würze wie Argumente und Belege und schlecht zubereitet ohne jeglichen Stil oder Wortwitz. Danke aber das schmeckt mir nicht und das werde ich mit Sicherheit gar nicht erst probieren.



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Der Radler hat Spaß am bauen, der Waldhüter bleibt auf den Kosten fürs abreißen sitzen und hat unter wirtschaftlichen Aspekten gar keine Zeit sich mit sowas zu beschäftigen oder Subunternehmer zu beauftragen.
> Das Ding mit den Windmühlen dreht sich also anders herum.
> Da solche Themen, wie Mitte Mai, hier im Forum immer nur unvollständig besprochen werden können, komm doch einfach mal mit auf Tour, da ist Zeit zum reden.
> 
> Roudy



Wenn ich mir die Situation vorstelle und mich in die Rolle der anderen Siete versetze hätte ich evtl. sogar Spaß daran den Tag im Wald mit dem Traktor zu verbringen. Sicher ist das rein spekulativ, aber ich denke es ist schwierig zu erkennnen wie rum sich die Windmühlen drehen.

Ich würde gerne an einem der nächsten Dienstag oder Mittwoch Abende mal wieder ne Runde im Deister fahren. Mit einigen Leuten kann man sicher ganz vernüftig reden, allerdings befürchte ich, dass andere, genau wie hier, nur ausfällig werden können.

Aber ich denke das werde ich riskieren


----------



## vinc.vega (5. Juni 2012)

Mann, Mann, Mann, merkt ihr es noch ??? Holt euer Bike aus dem Keller und fahrt ne Runde zum abkühlen ...

Die ANDEREN lesen bestimmt mit und kommen vor Lachen nicht in´Schlaf


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Hat dein Post irgendeinen sinvollen Inhalt?
> 
> _Nö, ich wollte nur mal n bisschen Öl ins Feuer gießen, hab eben auch ne Meinung, kann sie aber nicht so elegant kundtun als das es dich erfreuen würde. Ich werd nen Redenschreiber einstellen, vlt. Sepp?  (sorry, für Insider)
> _
> ...



ja mach mal. Mittwochs um 19.00 bei Bike Infection. Vlt werden wir noch dicke Freunde.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2012)

Welches ist denn die Runde für Rentner, E-Bike Bedürftige und alle anderen Schreibtischtäter? Das wäre dann die für mich


----------



## zoomie (5. Juni 2012)

Du wolltest doch gerne Dienstags oder Mittwochs fahren - Homer hat's Dir für morgen angeboten..falls Du es überlesen hast.


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2012)

Da es immer mehr Spaß macht wenn die Gruppe ein ähnliches Tempo hat, habe ich gefragt. Kein Grund komisch zu werden


----------



## RoseBeef (5. Juni 2012)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Kann ich nur vermuten, 600-700hm?



Das waren laut Garmin 762Hm 
http://connect.garmin.com/page/acti...y.xhtml:userSwitcher.switchSystem&cid=2761435

Die Tour müssen wir unbedingt bei trockenen Wetterverhältnissen wiederholen,war echt super bis auf den Regen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (5. Juni 2012)

ich dachte nur, daß Du dachtest, daß wieder keiner mit Dir redet und du es überlesen hast... Findest Du das war komisch?


----------



## a-man (5. Juni 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Das waren laut Garmin 762Hm
> 
> Die Tour müssen wir unbedingt bei trockenen Wetterverhältnissen wiederholen,war echt super bis auf den Regen.



Danke für die Info!

Wiederholung? 

Bist du morgen mit bei der Feierabendrunde?


----------



## [email protected] (5. Juni 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Das waren laut Garmin 762Hm
> 
> 
> Die Tour müssen wir unbedingt bei trockenen Wetterverhältnissen wiederholen,war echt super bis auf den Regen.



Das klingt von den Eckdaten doch cool...


----------



## kwark (5. Juni 2012)

Nehmt mal bitte alle den link mit dem track raus.


----------



## RoseBeef (5. Juni 2012)

a-man schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Wiederholung?
> 
> Bist du morgen mit bei der Feierabendrunde?


Nein leider nicht,habe doch meine Notdienstwoche :kotz:
Kann erst wieder nächste Woche Mittwoch...


----------



## RoseBeef (5. Juni 2012)

kwark schrieb:


> Nehmt mal bitte alle den link mit dem track raus.


Sollte kein Problem sein...aber meinst Du nicht das es eventuell auch interessant ist für die Leute die noch nicht alle Trails kennen ??


----------



## Phil81 (5. Juni 2012)

Doch das ist ein Problem. Bitte nimm den Track raus. Bitte respektiere doch die Arbeit der Waldwichtel die nicht möchten das die Tracks in Netz gestellt werden.


----------



## RoseBeef (5. Juni 2012)

Meinte es ja nur gut um es für andere Deisterneulinge wie ich es bin etwas einfacher zu machen einen schönen Trail zu finden.Wollte nicht bei euch anecken...fühle mich schuldig


----------



## a-man (5. Juni 2012)

RoseBeef schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht,habe doch meine Notdienstwoche :kotz:
> Kann erst wieder nächste Woche Mittwoch...



Sorry! Hatte ich vergessen.

  Du hast den Link noch im Netz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoseBeef (5. Juni 2012)

a-man schrieb:


> Sorry! Hatte ich vergessen.
> 
> Du hast den Link noch im Netz!



Bei mir ist er schon raus...


----------



## Phil81 (5. Juni 2012)

Danke


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. Juni 2012)

Ist den morgen Abend wieder was los @BI ?

Wer würde denn so fahren ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin evtl bei BI. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (5. Juni 2012)

Ich wäre evtl. auch dabei.


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Welches ist denn die Runde für Rentner, E-Bike Bedürftige und alle anderen Schreibtischtäter? Das wäre dann die für mich



Ich übergewichtiger Vertriebsmitarbeiter war letzte Woche Dienstag der schnellste bergauf, somit sollte das Ganze für Dich locker machbar sein!








Ach, hatte ich bereits erwähnt das ich einen Pokal vom Alfsee mitgebracht habe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (5. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Da es immer mehr Spaß macht wenn die Gruppe ein ähnliches Tempo hat, habe ich gefragt. Kein Grund komisch zu werden



es macht in jeder gruppe spass wenn es nicht gerade mit cc bike ne dh gruppe ist ;-) 

in der regel ist es immer gemütliches fahren und wenn einer schneller oder langsamer ist das wird eben gewartet


----------



## a-man (5. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ist den morgen Abend wieder was los @BI ?
> 
> Wer würde denn so fahren ?



Bin ohne "evtl." dabei!


----------



## taifun (6. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich übergewichtiger Vertriebsmitarbeiter war letzte Woche Dienstag der schnellste bergauf, somit sollte das Ganze für Dich locker machbar sein!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das mit xxl...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. Juni 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Welches ist denn die Runde für Rentner, E-Bike Bedürftige und alle anderen Schreibtischtäter? Das wäre dann die für mich


Sonntags morgen BB ... Frühschicht - ich freu' mich auf Dich ...


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Juni 2012)

@Tunaman
Sorry, ich will dir nicht wieder auf die Füße treten, und die Meinung anderer Leute ist mir im Prinzip auch egal, aber deine Ausführungen zur neuen Fox 40 Luftgabel hab ich sehr amüsiert verfolgt.
Egal, vllt fahren wir ja wirklich mal ne Runde zusammen.


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Und das mit xxl...



Fast

Wie war die gestrige Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## exto (6. Juni 2012)

Ich würde gern mal erwähnen, dass es in der letzten Zeit von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß macht, hier zu lesen...


----------



## ssiemund (6. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...Wie war die gestrige Dienstagsrunde?


...abenteuerlich, teilweise matschig auf den Wegen aber trocken von oben, ursprünglich, unberührte Natur und sehr homogen. Langt das als Kurzzusammenfassung 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ssiemund (6. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal erwähnen, dass es in der letzten Zeit von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß macht, hier zu lesen...


neee, wieso denn, man muss nur gewisse Teile ausblenden und sich auf's Wesentliche konzentrieren, das Radeln 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal erwähnen, dass es in der letzten Zeit von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß macht, hier zu lesen...



Moin,

Beine wieder frisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal erwähnen, dass es in der letzten Zeit von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß macht, hier zu lesen...


 

zustimmung. 
es macht aber auch keinen spaß hier andauernd über trailzerstörungen zu lesen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich übergewichtiger Vertriebsmitarbeiter war letzte Woche Dienstag der schnellste bergauf, somit sollte das Ganze für Dich locker machbar sein!
> Ach, hatte ich bereits erwähnt das ich einen Pokal vom Alfsee mitgebracht habe?


 
Siehste, da lassen wir dich 1x vorn fahren und das bringt genug Motivation für ein ganzes WE 
XXL Vertriebler kriegen keine Pokale beim radeln 
Also. Kein Übergewicht? Kein Vertriebler? Oder Kein Pokal?

Gestern war lustig, wenn auch etwas verpeilt. Wir haben uns zwischen Bredenbeck und Bad Münder mal neue Ecken angeguckt.
Nicht immer geplant, aber so erkennt man (ich) dass ich aus Zeitnot viel zu oft die gleichen Strecken fahre.
2:30 - 35 Km - 730 Hm kamen zusammen, kalt und feucht wars irgendwie.
Wir haben 0 Trails genutzt, 1 Wanderin überholt, (gleich 2x), 2 Jäger getroffen - die freundlich grüßten und 3 Hirschkühe erschreckt, die am Wegesrand standen. Wir waren zu 4 aber hatten Spaß für 5.

Für einen der nächsten Dienstage haben wir uns den Kleinen Deister und/oder Süllberg vorgenommen.
Zudem würde ich "gern" Mal Homers Feierabendrundenrekordfahrt mit 20 Fahrern toppen

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Juni 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> zustimmung.
> es macht aber auch keinen spaß hier andauernd über trailzerstörungen zu lesen


 
...und schreibst das böse Wort selbst 

Todestreppe Todestreppe
Todestreppe Todestreppe
Todestreppe Todestreppe
Todestreppe Todestreppe


----------



## Madeba (6. Juni 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Ebend ging's hier noch um tote Tiere, die auf einen Wanderweg gelegt wurden und vor sich hin verwesen, dabei vielleicht noch Krankheiten durch fressen und gefressen werden verbreiten....
> 
> ...


da ich ganz selten etwas von den Tieren esse, die ich tot im Wald finde, ist es mir auch egal, ob sie auf oder neben dem Weg liegen. Abgesehen von Homers Dackel ist das bestimmt bei allen anderen DF ähnlich


----------



## Madeba (6. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal erwähnen, dass es in der letzten Zeit von Tag zu Tag weniger Spaß macht, hier zu lesen...



die letzten beiden Seiten waren doch mal wieder ganz amüsant


----------



## [email protected] (6. Juni 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @Tunaman
> Sorry, ich will dir nicht wieder auf die Füße treten, und die Meinung anderer Leute ist mir im Prinzip auch egal, aber deine Ausführungen zur neuen Fox 40 Luftgabel hab ich sehr amüsiert verfolgt.
> Egal, vllt fahren wir ja wirklich mal ne Runde zusammen.



Wenn ich dich damit amüsiert habe ist es ja schonmal viel Wert 

Kritik ist auch immer willkommen, ich sage zwar sehr deutlich was ich denke, dafür vertrage ich aber auch wenn jemand anderes dies ebenfalls macht.

Wir sind auch schonmal zusammen gefahren, war irgendwie um 2007 rum 


Zusammen fahren wie gesagt gerne, ich habe gestern Abend mit Rose Beef mal ganz locker das WE am 16. oder 17. festgehalten. Ich kann beruflich eben immer schwer sagen wann Feierabend ist, daher wird heute Abend schwierig. Nächste Woche auch genau Dienstag Mittwoch im Ausland und die Woche drauf gehts am Mittwoch nach Saalbach 
Vielleicht finden sich ja nächstes Wochenende je nach Wetter noch ein paar Leute.


----------



## ssiemund (6. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Zudem würde ich "gern" Mal Homers Feierabendrundenrekordfahrt mit 20 Fahrern toppen...


mhhhh, das wird schwierig. Wenn ich alle Fahrer die bisher teilgenommen haben an der Di-Runde 2012 zusammenzähle, komme ich auf max. 8  da müssen wir also noch was zulegen.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Koch_MC (6. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> mhhhh, das wird schwierig. Wenn ich alle Fahrer die bisher teilgenommen haben an der Di-Runde 2012 zusammenzähle, komme ich auf max. 8  da müssen wir also noch was zulegen.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ich könnte mit Hund kommen, das würde ja dann quasi für zwei zählen


----------



## ssiemund (6. Juni 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> Ich könnte mit Hund kommen, das würde ja dann quasi für zwei zählen


 ja, aber du hast doch nur ein CC bike, oder 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Juni 2012)

@[email protected]
Ok, dann sind wir schon 2. Ich sag auch ganz gerne was ich denke. Da kann man schon mal anecken.
2007 is aber schon ewig her, in meinem Alter vergißt man dann doch Einiges.

In Saalbach wünsch ich viel Spaß, war letztes Jahr dort. X-Line ist dringend zu empfehlen!


----------



## zoomie (6. Juni 2012)

@madeba    Du bist halt 'anders'. Ich find's widerlich und kann nur für mich sprechen.


----------



## chris2305 (6. Juni 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> In Saalbach wünsch ich viel Spaß, war letztes Jahr dort. X-Line ist dringend zu empfehlen!



Und die Pro Line und der Bergstadl und in Leogang ganz wichtig die Worldcupstrecke und der "einfache Single Trail" Hangman


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Siehste, da lassen wir dich 1x vorn fahren und das bringt genug Motivation für ein ganzes WE
> XXL Vertriebler kriegen keine Pokale beim radeln
> Also. Kein Übergewicht? Kein Vertriebler? Oder Kein Pokal?
> 
> ...



Kommenden Dienstag bin ich schon mal der erste von zwanzig!


----------



## Skaot-23 (6. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kommenden Dienstag bin ich schon mal der erste von zwanzig!



Zweiter, und wenn ich noch ne Schizophrenie kriege auch dritter.


----------



## Hitzi (6. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 7. Platz im Zweier!
> 
> Und fast vergessen, der Exto ist 11ter in der Einzelstarterabrechnung geworden und somit für mich ein Sieger!



Sooooo.... endlich mal etwas Zeit um eine kleine Zeile zu der Veranstaltung zu schreiben....

Wir haben uns sehr spät zu dieser Veranstaltung entschieden und sind dafür volltens belohnt worden.

Zum Verantaltungsort.
Landschaftsschutzgebiet um den Alfsee mit vielen Vögeln, einem Deich und größtenteils gepflasterte Abschnitte.
Unterkunft auf einem 4 oder 5 Sterne Campingplatz, der keine Wünsche offen ließ.
Sanitäranlagen waren sehr gut. Habe ich so bei einer Veranstaltung noch nie erlebt. 

Strecke:
Flache Strecke mit größtenteils gepflasterten Abschnitten. Start/Zielbereich lag unmittelbar an der Plaza des Campingplatzes. Daneben war dann sofort die Wechselzone und die Verpflegungsstation.
Es wurden künstliche Metallbrücken nach dem und Start und im Ziel erbaut. Danach ein kleiner technischer Abschnitt von ca. 50 Meter durch ein Waldstück. Eine Wiese bergauf und ein kleiner Trail von ca. 15 Sekunden Länge welcher in einer Sandkiste endete. Danach eine Metalbrücke über einen Bach und dann ging es steil den Deich auf der Wiese hoch. 

Im weiteren Verlauf den Deich entlang und wieder runter um dann auf die Rennstrecke hinter dem Deich zu folgen. Ein Querweg zu andere Seeseite, Deich wieder steil rauf. Danach den Deich wieder rauf um nach einem kurzen Abschnitt ihn wieder im Zickzackkurs zu erklimmen.
Nach dem letzten erklimmen der Deichkrone ging es noch einmal runter um dann über eine weitere Metallbrücke im Start/Zielbereich zu gelangen.
Technisch war alles fahrbar aber die Deichkrone rauf kostete auf Dauer ordentlich Körner.
Gesamtstrecke ca. 9 km, Hm ? X-mal den Deich rauf 

Verpflegung: 
Am Vorabend gab es eine Nudelparty ohne viel Schnickschnack.
Während des Rennens gab es dauerhaft belegte Brötchenhälften, je nach Tageszeit Käse, Wurst, Honig, Nutella.
Obst als Banane, Apfel, Melone.
Kekse und verschiedene Kuchen aus der Tüte.
Kaffee, Wasser, Apfelsaftschorle, Energydrink, Brühe und zwischendurch eine Suppe.
Ab 20 Uhr gab es noch einmal Pasta wie Vorabend.
Vermisst habe ich einige Energieriegel, wie sie sonst üblich sind. Ansonsten konnte man über die Verpflegung eigentlich nicht meckern. Wer es nicht mochte, durfte sich selbst verpflegen.

Taktik:
Ha_Jü und ich haben uns vorher darüber geeinigt, dass wir die Runden eher flexibel gestalten.
Letztendlich haben wir überwiegend 3er und 4er Runden gedreht und in der Nacht 7er Runden gefahren. Damit konnte der jeweils nicht fahrende eine Ruhepause mit schlafen einlegen. Die jeweils ca. 2 Stunden schlaf taten uns sehr gut.
Wir wollten möglichst oft in den Windschatten von anderen fahren aber die 4er und 8er Teams sind im Express an uns vorbei gezogen. 2 er Teams waren ja insgesamt eh sehr wenige unterwegs und auf 9 km verteilt.
Somit hing man fast immer alleine irgendwo rum.

Wetter:
Am Starttag waren es ca. 15 - 18 Grad mit Wolken und leichtem Wind. Zwischendurch wenige sonnige Abschnitte.
In der Nacht ging die Temperatur bis auf 4 Grad zurück. Der Wind ließ nur in den Morgenstunden nach.
Ab 8 Uhr morgens gab es Dauerregen, der bis zum Ende des Rennens und während der Abbauphase anhielt.

Event:
Es gab am Abend eine Band, von der ich jedenfalls nicht mitbekommen habe. In den Morgenstunden war noch einmal ein Kombo vor Ort aber davon habe ich auch nichts mitbekommen.
Die Siegerehrung war für solche Veranstaltungen eher typisch und ohne große Überraschungen.

Fazit:
In unserem 2er Team haben wir jeder ca. 230 Km und ca. 1350 Hm in ca. 12:30 Stunden gefahren. Da sind die Anfahrten vom Wohnwagen bis zur Wechselzone drin.
Insgesamt 7. Platz 2er Team Herren 

Wir hatten keine technischen Defekte zu verzeichnen!  Trotz eines Canyon Bike im Team 

Es gab aber sehr wohl die eher typischen Begleiterscheinungen, jedenfalls bei mir: Kotz- und Kackreiz aufm Bikem, schwere Beine, Kälte, Hungerast, Schmerzen in den Handgelenken etc. 
ABER: Keine Poposchmerzen weil ich meinen perfekten Bikesattel endlich gefunden habe 

UND: Ich jedenfalls habe meine Winterklamotten eingepackt und das war genau die richtige Entscheidung 
Die Rückfahrt nach Hannover war sehr anstrengend und da werden wir im nächsten Jahr mit einem Betreuer gegensteuern.....
Wir haben im Auto auf der Rückfahrt schon relativ fest entschieden, dass wir nächste Jahr wieder teilnehmen wollen.

Vergleich Duisburg:
Technisch ist die Strecke mal überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen. Duisburg ist wesentlich technischer und durch extrem viele Kurven geprägt. Dadurch ist man sehr häufig in der Beschleunigungsphase.
Das fällt am Alfsee natürlich weg. Mehr gerade Wege mit flüssigen Bewegungsabläufen sind garantiert. Dafür knackige Anstiege am Deich 

Im Vergleich zum 24 Stunden Rennen in Duisburg ist es natürlich kleiner, familiärer, überschaubarer..... aber dadurch ein Stück weit entspannter  
Und ab 40 ist es doch gemütlich etwas besser....

Man kann nur alle ermutigen auch einmal so eine Veranstaltung zu besuchen.
So wie Scotty es aber ausgedrückt hat, dass wir dann im  nächsten Jahr zwangsläufig als Solofahrer starten, dass sehen wir jedenfalls auf keinen Fall 

Andere Deisterfreunde:
Scotty musste ja leider sein Rennen abbrechen, was mir für ihn besonders leid tut, da er eine sehr intensive Vorbereitung absolviert hat.
Vor Exto ziehe ich den Hut, da er das Rennen nicht nur als Solofahrer durchgezogen hat sondern auch noch als Singlespeeder  - Respekt! 
Und zum 11. Platz Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Glückwunsch und Danke noch einmal an Ha-Jü für das durchaus nette Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kommenden Dienstag bin ich schon mal der erste von zwanzig!




und ich auf sardinien


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und ich auf sardinien



Verpisser!


----------



## ohneworte (6. Juni 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Sooooo.... endlich mal etwas Zeit um eine kleine Zeile zu der Veranstaltung zu schreiben....
> 
> Wir haben uns sehr spät zu dieser Veranstaltung entschieden und sind dafür volltens belohnt worden.
> 
> ...



Ich bin als Achterfahrer leider auch fast immer an den 2er und Solofahrern vorbeigerauscht. Sonntag morgens habe ich allerdings auch mal zusammen mit einem anderen 4er zusammen Lokomotive über eine halbe Runde für einen 2er gemacht. Wir haben sogar nach den Deichauffahrten auf diesen gewartet. Unser Team war da aber auch schon sicherer Zweiter mit acht Runden Vorsprung auf die Drittplatzierten und ohne reelle Chancen das führende Team noch zu erreichen.

Wenn das keiner von Euch beiden war dann Sorry!


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Juni 2012)

Was war denn heute bei der BI-Mittwochsrunde los? Wir waren zu dritt!


----------



## Madeba (7. Juni 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> @madeba    Du bist halt 'anders'. Ich find's widerlich und kann nur für mich sprechen.



schön finde ich es auch nicht, aber darum wird man ja nicht gleich krank davon


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Juni 2012)

@Evel: Also ich war da, allerdings saß ich drin und habe einen Kaffee getrunken und mir einen neuen Lenker bestellen lassen ^^

Jonas hat mich davon abgehalten zu fahren, außerdem hat er gerade ein Aurum 2 zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab meine neue bremse montiert und die dabei gleich mal amtlich BElüftet 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (7. Juni 2012)

@Hitzi: Danke für den spannenden Bericht! Tolle Tour! 

@the others: bitte nicht alle diesen Bericht zitieren, man scrollt sich echt den Daumen wund, wenn man mal gerade mobil unterwegs ist! Danke!!!


----------



## sundancer (7. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab meine neue bremse montiert und die dabei gleich mal amtlich BElüftet
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Was hast du denn für eine Bremse?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Juni 2012)

Ne Code ohne R, 2011 er Modell 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (7. Juni 2012)

Jemand gleich im Wald? Bin so 18:00 bereit für ne Feierabendrunde ab Basche Spochtplatz


----------



## Torben. (7. Juni 2012)

18 uhr ist gut ;-)


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Juni 2012)

Feggendorfer war recht schmierig, aber trotzdem chillig zu fahren.
Und eine Heisterburg ohne Stöckchen^^


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. Juni 2012)

Der Stöckchenleger hat entweder seit 3 Wochen Urlaub, oder es ist ihm was Schlimmes passiert.
Vllt hat er aber einfach nur aufgegeben!


----------



## HeliusAM (8. Juni 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Der Stöckchenleger hat entweder seit 3 Wochen Urlaub, oder es ist ihm was Schlimmes passiert.
> Vllt hat er aber einfach nur aufgegeben!



@evel

weder noch, letzten Samstag lag mal wieder alles voll  
Der nervt doch noch bis zu seinem Lebensende und liegt dann eines Tages selbst im Trail.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich frage bewusst mal hier und nicht in der IG, weil ich vermute, dass hier mehr Leute mitlesen, die so etwas rumfliegen haben könnten: Ich suche kurzfristig einen Vorbau in 35-45 mm Länge, für 1 1/8" und einen 31.6 mm Lenkerdurchmesser. Gewicht ist erstmal nebensächlich, Zustand sollte halt so sein, dass er nicht in Kürze abbricht  Farbe am liebsten schwarz, weiß, silber oder blau eloxiert.

Hat jemand so einen Vorbau übrig?


----------



## Tom_Bombadil (8. Juni 2012)

Was ist passiert am Barbiegrab?  Die ganze Trail ist zerstört!  Es gab auch Niemand da!


----------



## moe23 (8. Juni 2012)

Hi,
ich bin Stefan aus Hannover. Bin 27 Jahre alt und noch Anfänger was das Mountenbiken angeht. Wurde von einem Freund aus der Heimat (nahe Sauerland) heiss gemacht. 
Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Freeride/Downhill Gruppe, die mich mal mitnehmen. 
Bei intresse PN an mich. Freue mich


----------



## tmf_superhero (8. Juni 2012)

Willkommen im Deister [email protected]
Ist echt eine Schande was, was mit den schönen Trails passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (8. Juni 2012)

moe23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin Stefan aus Hannover. Bin 27 Jahre alt und noch Anfänger was das Mountenbiken angeht. Wurde von einem Freund aus der Heimat (nahe Sauerland) heiss gemacht.
> Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Freeride/Downhill Gruppe, die mich mal mitnehmen.
> Bei intresse PN an mich. Freue mich



 Lies weiter mit und schliese die den Gruppen an den Treffpunkten : Waltkater und  Basche( Barsinghausen) Sportplatz an. Da bist du schon gut aufgehoben.  Man trifft sich meist Samstag


----------



## r0ckZ0r (8. Juni 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Lies weiter mit und schliese die den Gruppen an den Treffpunkten : Waltkater und  Basche( Barsinghausen) Sportplatz an. Da bist du schon gut aufgehoben.  Man trifft sich meist Samstag



Wir fahren zum Beispiel morgen gegen 13:15 Uhr ab Sportplatz Basche.


----------



## moe23 (8. Juni 2012)

Kenn mich in Barsinghausen mal so gar nicht aus. Ist das da, wo bei Google Maps "Am Waldstadion" steht?


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juni 2012)

moe23 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin Stefan aus Hannover. Bin 27 Jahre alt und noch Anfänger was das Mountenbiken angeht. Wurde von einem Freund aus der Heimat (nahe Sauerland) heiss gemacht.
> Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer Freeride/Downhill Gruppe, die mich mal mitnehmen.
> Bei intresse PN an mich. Freue mich



Kannst auch mit uns fahren! Kommen aus Hannover.
Fahren immer mit dem Zug in Deister.


----------



## moe23 (8. Juni 2012)

Ja. Mit dem Zug würde ich auch fahren. Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn ir fahrt.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juni 2012)

moe23 schrieb:


> Ja. Mit dem Zug würde ich auch fahren. Kannst dich ja mal melden, wenn ir fahrt.



Sonntag immer um 10,30 uhr mit dem Zug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe23 (8. Juni 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Sonntag immer um 10,30 uhr mit dem Zug.


Der auf Gleis 1 ?


----------



## TW123 (8. Juni 2012)

DF-Cardiogruppe im Wald morgen? Wetter am Sonntag soll ja nicht so toll werden.


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Juni 2012)

moe23 schrieb:


> Der auf Gleis 1 ?



ja!


----------



## matzinski (9. Juni 2012)

TW123 schrieb:


> DF-Cardiogruppe im Wald morgen? Wetter am Sonntag soll ja nicht so toll werden.


Quatsch, das Wetter morgen wird super 

Deshalb gibt's morgen auch wieder 'ne Frühschicht. Start 8:30 im BB oben am Fundament.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Juni 2012)

Wer ist trotz Fußball bekloppt genug heut Abend noch ne runde zu drehn? Um 18:30 spochtplatz Basche 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Juni 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Quatsch, das Wetter morgen wird super
> 
> Deshalb gibt's morgen auch wieder 'ne Frühschicht. Start 8:30 im BB oben am Fundament.


jawoll, dabei ...


----------



## stefan64 (9. Juni 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Quatsch, das Wetter morgen wird super
> 
> Deshalb gibt's morgen auch wieder 'ne Frühschicht. Start 8:30 im BB oben am Fundament.



auch dabei


----------



## r0ckZ0r (10. Juni 2012)

Wir fahren 10:15 ab WK - falls jemand spontan Lust hat noch ne Runde vor'm WC zu drehen...


----------



## Spacetime (10. Juni 2012)

An die beiden Braunschweiger die mit Steffen, Fabian und den Hamburgern unterwegs waren, ich bin's Phil


----------



## r0ckZ0r (10. Juni 2012)

Das war doch mal wieder 'ne lustige Runde mit einigen neuen Gesichtern und netten Gesprächen.

Den Satellit muss ich aber wohl noch ein wenig üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Juni 2012)

@ Meine Dienstagsrunde: Ich bin übermorgen raus. Ich muß mal wieder streiten und weiß nicht wie lange das dauert


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @ Meine Dienstagsrunde: Ich bin übermorgen raus. Ich muß mal wieder streiten und weiß nicht wie lange das dauert



Schade, ich werde trotzdem da sein!


----------



## goliath0x (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin nun auch im Forum vertreten. Ich bin einer von den "Braunschweigern" und zwar der mit dem SX-Trail. Genau genommen eigentlich der einzige Braunschweiger, da mein Kumpel(Stumpy) aus Hannover kommt.

War eine super Tour mit Euch! Hoffentlich bleiben die Trails so noch etwas erhalten, damit ich mich dort noch weiterentwickeln kann 

CU


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juni 2012)

Ja, war ein schöner Tag gestern, genau wie heute!


----------



## Quen (11. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @ Meine Dienstagsrunde: Ich bin übermorgen raus. Ich muß mal wieder streiten und weiß nicht wie lange das dauert



Dto. - aber ohne streiten.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## JaWa1896 (11. Juni 2012)

Fährt diese Woche irgendwer ne kleine anfängertaugliche Abendrunde?!oder auch morgen-/nachmittagsrunde?!habe jetzt auch endlich mein eigenes Bike...


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juni 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Fährt diese Woche irgendwer ne kleine anfängertaugliche Abendrunde?!oder auch morgen-/nachmittagsrunde?!habe jetzt auch endlich mein eigenes Bike...



Morgen Abend 18.00 Uhr am Bredenbecker Sportplatz!


----------



## JaWa1896 (11. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen Abend 18.00 Uhr am Bredenbecker Sportplatz!


Kann leider Nicht!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @ Meine Dienstagsrunde: Ich bin übermorgen raus. Ich muß mal wieder streiten und weiß nicht wie lange das dauert



dito, aber nur weil ich auf sardinien bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (11. Juni 2012)

wer ist der coole Typ da rechts?


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Juni 2012)

Super Bild 

der Typ da rechts ?? Noch nie gesehen...

Ich konnte am WE meine ersten Sprungerfahrungen machen.
Ist gar nicht so schwer, wie ich mir das vorgestellt hatte.
Zwar nur nur die kleineren Dinger auf der Rakete, aber für mich ein guter Anfang. Wobei ich noch etwas schneller und höher raus springen muss.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juni 2012)

Ich hab heut Abend vor ne runde im westdeister zu fahren. Teer, Rumpel, Vendetta, Rakete und so. Start, sofern es keine Schweine regnet, um 19:00 spochtplatz Basche 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## JaWa1896 (11. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich hab heut Abend vor ne runde im westdeister zu fahren. Teer, Rumpel, Vendetta, Rakete und so. Start, sofern es keine Schweine regnet, um 19:00 spochtplatz Basche
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Hey homer,
Is die für mich geeignet oder sollt ich lieber zuhause bleiben?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juni 2012)

Das ist schon etwas steil, steinig und uphill geht's die teufelskammer hoch, fahren oder schieben. Die Entscheidung musst du treffen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan1981 (11. Juni 2012)

ist vendetta der neue?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Juni 2012)

Vendetta ist ja lustig, aber das Ende ist ein wenig fies.

Wenn es mal Schweine regnet dann kann man durch den Graben schwimmen, geschweige denn durchfahren.


----------



## morcom (11. Juni 2012)

war echt ne lustige truppe gestern die noch mit angepackt haben um den Double fertig zu kriegen. Für Fabian habe ich noch ein Foto. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1143592 am liebsten würde ich es so toll einfügen dass man es gleich sieht aber irgentwie übersteigt das meine forum-fähigkeiten .

cheers Morcom


----------



## herkulars (11. Juni 2012)

Im Album rechts auf den Button "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klicken und einfach bei der gewünschten Größe den Krams kopieren und dann hier einfügen:


----------



## Trail-Seeker (11. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich wollte auch mal wieder im Deister vorbeischauen, ist jemand am Donnerstag so ab 16.00 unterwegs der mich auf eine Runde mitnehmen könnte und zeigt wo die schönen Trails sind?

Gruß M.


----------



## morcom (11. Juni 2012)

hehe ok so einfach geht das wenn man weiß wie es geht  danke !!!


----------



## ssiemund (11. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen Abend 18.00 Uhr am Bredenbecker Sportplatz!


Hallo Jens
ich versuch's, hab aber 17:00 noch einen Termin, wird auf jedenfall knapp, notfalls simse ich kurz durch.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (11. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> ich versuch's, hab aber 17:00 noch einen Termin, wird auf jedenfall knapp, notfalls simse ich kurz durch.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Hi Stephan,

Wenn es etwas später wird gib einfach die Uhrzeit durch!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ssiemund (11. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Stephan,
> 
> Wenn es etwas später wird gib einfach die Uhrzeit durch!
> 
> ...


ok, mach ich


----------



## firefighter76 (11. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen Abend 18.00 Uhr am Bredenbecker Sportplatz!



werde da sein


----------



## Skaot-23 (12. Juni 2012)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (12. Juni 2012)

@Dienstagsrunde
Ich bin heute raus -> soll regnen und ich bin aus Zucker


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2012)

Ihr wollt doch wohl nicht unseren Feierabendrundenteilnehmerrekord von 20 Leuten toppen?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ihr wollt doch wohl nicht unseren Feierabendrundenteilnehmerrekord von 20 Leuten toppen?
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Die ersten Zuckermenschen sagen doch bereits ab!


----------



## JaWa1896 (12. Juni 2012)

Ich sag nicht wegen regen ab sondern wegen fehlendem Helm....der liegt noch in Sarstedt...


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Juni 2012)

Wie wäre es denn mit einem neuen Rekord ?

Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ?


----------



## vinc.vega (12. Juni 2012)

Ich bin leider auch raus. Ich muss heute leider das Kindertaxi spielen. 
Gruß
O.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen Abend 18.00 Uhr am Bredenbecker Sportplatz!


----------



## H/WF-Honk (12. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit einem neuen Rekord ?
> 
> Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ?



Ich wage mal die Behauptung, dass ein neuer Rekord am Mittwoch schwierig wird.


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich den Waldkönig zitieren darf:

Fußball ist eine Randsportart ^^ (in seinen Augen)

Donnerstag spielt Deutschland z.B. nicht


----------



## MasterAss (12. Juni 2012)

Also in Hannover scheint meine Ausrede nicht zu ziehen. Hier ist alles trocken. Verdammt 
Naja, wenn es mich noch packt stoße ich spontan dazu, denke aber eher nicht. Fühl mich ausgelutscht von ER-Modellierung den ganzen Tag :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koch_MC (12. Juni 2012)

Also ich weiss ja nicht, in welchem Deister ihr so rumfahrt, aber hier am Fuße des Berges ist alles trocken


----------



## mason89 (12. Juni 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef5Jp02lkw0&feature=plcp"]Barbie Grab im Deister      - YouTube[/nomedia] 

gestern mal mit der gopro unterwegs gewesen


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juni 2012)

Ich werde gleich nochmal für ne Stunde mit dem Wuff losziehen. Regenerationstrail einhändig mit Hund an der Leine kann auch spannend sein


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Juni 2012)

Jemand am Donnerstag so ab 16.00 / 16.30 unterwegs, wir kommen von ausserhalb und würden uns gerne bei jemandem anschließen.

Gruß M.


----------



## s1c (12. Juni 2012)

mason89 schrieb:


> Barbie Grab im Deister      - YouTube
> 
> gestern mal mit der gopro unterwegs gewesen



Schick! Das Wetter war ja gestern auch echt traumhaft, obwohl ja Regen inkl Gewitter angesagt war.

Leider scheint barbie immer noch eine Mondlandschaft zu sein


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich nochmal für ne Stunde mit dem Wuff losziehen. Regenerationstrail einhändig mit Hund an der Leine kann auch spannend sein
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Bist noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen die Leine durch die Gürtelschlaufen (wenn vorhanden) der Hose zu fädeln? Gibt keine bessere Position als die Hüfte um eine Hundeleine fest zu machen. Da hat er kaum eine Chance dich in irgendeine Richtung zu zerren, es sein denn er wiegt fast so viel wie du. Und du hast beide Hände frei zum Bremsen und schalten.

So mache ich es immer wenn ich mit Hund und Rad unterwegs bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mh320i (12. Juni 2012)

Ich bin am Do nachmittag im Raum Basche unterwegs. Allerdings ohne feste Zeit.
ca 16 Uhr könnte aber passen.
Kannst dich gerne anschliessen, werde wohl nicht alleine sein.


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Bin jetzt auch von der Dienstagsrunde zuhause angekommen. Schöne Tour Heute mit netten Leuten und unter anderem Barbie. Bei mir waren es dann knapp 27 Kilometer mit ca. 630 Höhenmetern.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Juni 2012)

Wir werden versuchen so ab 16.00 am Sportplatz Basche zu sein, mal hoffen das es keine größeren Verkehrsprobleme gibt.

Gruß m.


----------



## mot_liege (12. Juni 2012)

wie is es morgen mit fireabnd round - und gibt es nicht am im deister nen biergarten oder sowas wo man fusi gucken kann...


----------



## ssiemund (13. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Bin jetzt auch von der Dienstagsrunde zuhause angekommen. Schöne Tour Heute mit netten Leuten und unter anderem Barbie. Bei mir waren es dann knapp 27 Kilometer mit ca. 630 Höhenmetern.
> 
> ...


Jo, kann ich bestätigen, obwohl die Daten es nicht hergeben, aber ich war vollkommen kaputt und musste zu Hause angekommen sofort die Segel streichen, sprich hinlegen. Hab schon härteres mich euch gemacht und mich danach besser gefühlt. Komisch  der Schlusstrail hat mir am Besten gefallen und die Traileinweisung von Firefighter war auch spitze 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Jo, kann ich bestätigen, obwohl die Daten es nicht hergeben, aber ich war vollkommen kaputt und musste zu Hause angekommen sofort die Segel streichen, sprich hinlegen. Hab schon härteres mich euch gemacht und mich danach besser gefühlt. Komisch  der Schlusstrail hat mir am Besten gefallen und die Traileinweisung von Firefighter war auch spitze
> Gruß
> Stephan



Moin Stephan,

solche Tage gibt es ab und an! Und der letzte Trail war ja auch schön flowig und nicht allzu ruppig!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## schappi (13. Juni 2012)

mot_liege schrieb:


> wie is es morgen mit fireabnd round - und gibt es nicht am im deister nen biergarten oder sowas wo man fusi gucken kann...


In diesem Thread wird Fussball als Randrguppensportart betrachte
Als Tipp für Fussball am Waldrand würde ich die Waldapotheke nennen


----------



## stefan1981 (13. Juni 2012)

sicher? ich glaube nicht, dass die das spiel zeigen...


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Juni 2012)

Bestimmt nicht.

Große Fußballparty, laute Fans...was sollen den die armen Waldtiere denken. Werden doch total verschreckt. Vielleicht fährt zufälligerweise ein Mountainbiker vorbei und dann heißt es wieder wir verschrecken die Waldtiere.

Ohne mich, ich bleib zu Hause oder gehe lieber Radfahren.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2012)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bist noch nicht auf die Idee gekommen die Leine durch die Gürtelschlaufen (wenn vorhanden) der Hose zu fädeln? Gibt keine bessere Position als die Hüfte um eine Hundeleine fest zu machen. Da hat er kaum eine Chance dich in irgendeine Richtung zu zerren, es sein denn er wiegt fast so viel wie du. Und du hast beide Hände frei zum Bremsen und schalten.
> 
> So mache ich es immer wenn ich mit Hund und Rad unterwegs bin.



Werde ich mal probieren, aber man hat trotzdem das Problem, das er mal hinter dir die Seite wechseln kann und die Leine vom Reifen durch den Hinterbau gezogen wird. Wenn man ihn zu kurz nimmt ist das wg des Gezerres am Halsband für den Hund auch kein Spaß 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (13. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Werde ich mal probieren, aber man hat trotzdem das Problem, das er mal hinter dir die Seite wechseln kann und die Leine vom Reifen durch den Hinterbau gezogen wird. Wenn man ihn zu kurz nimmt ist das wg des Gezerres am Halsband für den Hund auch kein Spaß
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Würde ich nicht probieren,der zieht dich vom Rad....
Leine in der Hand kannst du immer loslassen


----------



## 1Tintin (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
wollte heut noch 2 kurze Abfahrten auf der Rakete machen, Start so 17:00 Basche Spochtplatz.
Hat wer Lust?


----------



## stefan1981 (13. Juni 2012)

wir sind ab ca. halb sechs am nordmannsturm um ein zwei trails zu fahren...


----------



## r0ckZ0r (13. Juni 2012)

Weiß jemand, ob die Züge mittlerweile wieder durchfahren oder ob man in Wennigsen immer noch umsteigen muss?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Werde ich mal probieren, aber man hat trotzdem das Problem, das er mal hinter dir die Seite wechseln kann und die Leine vom Reifen durch den Hinterbau gezogen wird. Wenn man ihn zu kurz nimmt ist das wg des Gezerres am Halsband für den Hund auch kein Spaß
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Bei mir hängt die Leine, wenn er neben dem Rad läuft, in einer leichten Schlaufe runter, ist aber nur so lang dass er keine Chance hat vor das Vorderrad zu kommen. Und die Leine ist über ein Norweger-Geschirr (wird über den Kof gezogen und mit einem Gurt unter der Brust verschlossen) am Hund dran, ist für den Hund deutlich angenehmer als am Halsband.
Mein Hund wiegt um die 25kg und hat an der Hüfte auf meine 80kg keine nennenswerten Auswirkungen.

@Taifun:
Wenn er an der Hüfte hängt kann ich beide Bremsen Nutzen, da hat der Hund nichtmehr groß ne andere Wahl auch anzuhalten, und muss ihn nicht loslassen. Was im Wald reichlich blöd ist...


----------



## Koch_MC (13. Juni 2012)

Also ich mache den Hund so wenig wie möglich an die Leine und lasse ihn lieber frei laufen. Macht mir mehr spaß und dem Hund auch, aber dazu gehört natürlich eine gewisse Bindung, so dass man sicher ist, das der hund nicht abhaut oder sich ablenken lässt.

Allerdings finden das die Waldschratte nicht so witzig und muss der personifizerite Alptraum sein.... ein MTB Rowdy mit Hund ohne Leine in seinem Wald. Wurde auch schonmal angesprochen, dass ich den Hund doch bitte anleinen soll, naja hab ich dann auch gemacht (für ein paarhundert meter). Wenn ich den Hund an die Leine nehme (damit er mal runterkommt oder wir ein Stück Straße fahren) dann so kurz wie möglich. 

Es gibt im Handel aber auch so Zubehör zum fahren. Abstandhalter mit Leinenvorrichtung oder andere Biker Sets. Wenn man den Hund eh immer anleint, ist das eine gut Alternative.


----------



## bastis (13. Juni 2012)

Morgen wer im Deister unterwegs? Höhe Basche ab 12 ca?!


----------



## 1Tintin (13. Juni 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> wir sind ab ca. halb sechs am nordmannsturm um ein zwei trails zu fahren...



okay, werd versuchen da zu sein, meld mich


----------



## MasterAss (13. Juni 2012)

mason89 schrieb:


> Barbie Grab im Deister      - YouTube
> 
> gestern mal mit der gopro unterwegs gewesen



Schau nochmal dass du die Position anpasst. Man sieht zuviel Weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2012)

Ich mach die Leine auch nur in der Brut - und Setzzeit dran. Mein Hund läuft auch ohne Leine immer nah bei mir. Nur will natürlich den Waldsheriffs keine Chance geben mir einen Zettel zu verpassen, oder vlt. sogar nen Grund den "wildernden" Hund sogar abzuknallen. Keine Ahnung wir mancher Jäger so drauf ist wenn man ihm die Beute verscheucht. K9 Geschirr hab ich immer dabei wenn ich mit ihm vom WK aus fahre wg Gurt im Auto. Er mag das Ding aber nicht besonders. 







Ich freu mich schon auf die leinenlose Zeit. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan1981 (13. Juni 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> okay, werd versuchen da zu sein, meld mich



werde gleich nicht mehr online kommen können. wir werden wie gesagt, gegen halb sechs oben sein. denke mal beim rumpel. sind zwei leute mit zwei giants. wirst uns schon finden


----------



## taifun (13. Juni 2012)

Nach gewisser Zeit muß meiner sowieso in Anhänger.
Kurze Beine schnell müde,da hilft aucg keine Leine;-)


----------



## Quen (13. Juni 2012)

Schnell müde wirst du ja auch ... 

Btw: wolltest du diesen Monat nicht wieder einsteigen? 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Koch_MC (13. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich Homers Hund mit dem Geschirr so sehe, kommt mir eher der  Verdacht, dass der Kollege von seinem Labrador nach oben gezogen wird  und er sich so das Geld für ein E-Bike sparen kann


----------



## njoerd (13. Juni 2012)

*http://www.platzangst-shop.com/prod...T-Shirt--quot-Build-your-own-Trail-quot-.html*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (13. Juni 2012)

Ui, bei den ganzen Hundehaltern, die hier plötzlich auftauchen, könnte man ja fast vermuten, dass die "Überraschung" auf dem Teerweg vor einiger Zeit doch nicht menschlichen Ursprungs war


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2012)

Naja, mein Hund hat den Deister noch nie gesehen und wird es vermutlich auch nicht mehr. Er wird leider langsam zu alt um noch länger am Rad zu laufen. Mit 10 Jahren sollte man das den Knochen zu Liebe dann doch besser einschränken. Auch wenn er nix anderes lieber tut als am Rad zu laufen.


----------



## mason89 (13. Juni 2012)

falls jemand interesse an einem trek session hat, meins steht zum verkauf


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2012)

Koch_MC schrieb:


> Wenn ich Homers Hund mit dem Geschirr so sehe, kommt mir eher der  Verdacht, dass der Kollege von seinem Labrador nach oben gezogen wird  und er sich so das Geld für ein E-Bike sparen kann



Dafür muss ich mir noch ne Wurstangel bauen 






[/url][/IMG]

son Labrador ist schon n nützlicher Hund


----------



## stefan64 (13. Juni 2012)

Sorry Homer, aber es musste sein.

Biken im Deister mit Hund


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2012)

Was kommt als nächstes? Biken im Deister für senile Bettflüchtlinge? 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## s1c (13. Juni 2012)

Haha, ein extra Thread für die Hunde Fraktion?
Finde ich als ohne-Hund-Fahrer sogar recht schwachsinnig.

Wenn es ein Spaß war, dann habe ich es nicht kapiert und lache später bei der Aufklärung drüber.


----------



## Koch_MC (13. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> son Labrador ist schon n nützlicher Hund



auf jeden fall, aber um nochmal auf alternative methoden für hund + bike zurück zu kommen....

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C_b-3jrFAY&feature=player_embedded"]Dog Guards Owner's Bike From Being Stolen      - YouTube[/nomedia]


und der Hund gibt zu erkennen, wann er startbereit ist


----------



## taifun (13. Juni 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Schnell müde wirst du ja auch ...
> 
> Btw: wolltest du diesen Monat nicht wieder einsteigen?  wohl eher nächster..darf noch in die Dolomiten diesen Monat
> 
> ...



stimmt,immer wenn mal frei habe schlafe ich auf dem sofa ein


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Juni 2012)

1:0 für uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (13. Juni 2012)

2:0


----------



## mh320i (13. Juni 2012)

@ Trail seeker werde versuchen da zu sein. Wird aber eher ne technische Runde 
Hoffe das R0ckZ0R auch kommt, ne? Wir tel morgen.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Nach gewisser Zeit muß meiner sowieso in Anhänger.
> Kurze Beine schnell müde,da hilft aucg keine Leine;-)



Wie das Herrchen so der Hund!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Juni 2012)

2:1


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Juni 2012)

Wie ist den der Zustand vom Barbie aktuell?

Wollte ganz gerne mal mit meinen Sohnemann am Samstag vorbei schauen.


----------



## firefighter76 (13. Juni 2012)

fahrbar oben kaputt und unten auch mitte ok


----------



## Surfjunk (13. Juni 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> fahrbar oben kaputt und unten auch mitte ok



Danke


----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Wie ist den der Zustand vom Barbie aktuell?
> 
> Wollte ganz gerne mal mit meinen Sohnemann am Samstag vorbei schauen.



Wir sind ihn gestern gefahren. Im oberen Einstieg liegen ein paar Stämme im weg die man aber umfahren kann. Der Einstieg zum mittleren Teil ist auch ein wenig platt gemacht worden, ist dann aber gut fahrbar!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2012)

Ohne scheizz. Ich hab jetzt überregional einen Hundefred aufgemacht. Sowas hat hier noch gefehlt. Da können Fotos und Videos en Masse rein. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584742

Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (13. Juni 2012)

@mh320i  technisch sollte klar gehen 

bis morgen


----------



## exto (14. Juni 2012)

So ihr Lieben, ich bin ab Samstag mal wieder unterwegs, die Welt des Bikens außerhalb des Deisters, ganz ohne Trail-, Forst- und Umweltpolitik zu erkunden.

Wer Lust hat, das Ganze sozusagen Live zu verfolgen ist hier und ganz besonders hier gut aufgehoben 

Bis bald mal wieder...


----------



## Quen (14. Juni 2012)

Die Strecke ist etwa 1250 km lang und hat knapp 18.000 Höhenmeter. Der Untergrund teilt sich etwa:

40% historischer Kolonnenweg (Lochplatten)



Hmm...!?

Viel Spaß!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MichiP (14. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, ich bin ab Samstag mal wieder unterwegs, die Welt des Bikens außerhalb des Deisters, ganz ohne Trail-, Forst- und Umweltpolitik zu erkunden.
> 
> Wer Lust hat, das Ganze sozusagen Live zu verfolgen ist hier und ganz besonders hier gut aufgehoben
> 
> Bis bald mal wieder...



Werde sicherlich online dabei sein

Pflichtlektüre ist sicherlich auch mit da bei?







wünsch Dir viel Glück gutes Wetter und wenig Pannen.


----------



## matzinski (14. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, ich bin ab Samstag mal wieder unterwegs, die Welt des Bikens außerhalb des Deisters, ganz ohne Trail-, Forst- und Umweltpolitik zu erkunden.
> 
> Wer Lust hat, das Ganze sozusagen Live zu verfolgen ist hier und ganz besonders hier gut aufgehoben
> 
> Bis bald mal wieder...



Gibt es insgesamt nur 18 Starter oder sind das nur die 18, die das GPS-Livetracking mitmachen ?


----------



## exto (14. Juni 2012)

Insgesamt etwa 50 Starter, 18 Tracker, 1 Singlespeeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (14. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Insgesamt etwa 50 Starter, 18 Tracker, 1 Singlespeeder



Und unser Axel ist der Hauptsinglespeeder da


----------



## wichtigisimwald (14. Juni 2012)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg, Exto!


----------



## stefan64 (14. Juni 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist etwa 1250 km lang und hat knapp 18.000 Höhenmeter. Der Untergrund teilt sich etwa:
> 
> 40% historischer Kolonnenweg (Lochplatten)
> 
> ...



Armer Axel.
Wenn ich 500km Lochplattenweg vor mir hätte, bräuchte ich unterwegs nen guten Psychiater.
Die Scheiss Platten gehn ja mal garnicht.:kotz:


----------



## matzinski (14. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Insgesamt etwa 50 Starter, 18 Tracker, 1 Singlespeeder


Wieso, fährst du kein Singlespeed oder was? 

Ich hab' gesehen, dass Aidan Harding einer der Tracker ist. Wer von euch beiden ist denn das Weichei mit Gangschaltung?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. Juni 2012)

Schön wars mal wieder im Deister danke mh320i, Evel Knievel und Hilde fürs guiden, wir sind nächste Woche Freitag ab 10.00 wieder da, Details nächste Woche.

Gruß M.


----------



## mh320i (14. Juni 2012)

Gerne, bin auch gerade erst nach hause gekommen. Der Zug um 21 Uhr ab Wennigsen war pünktlich.... 

Habt ihr gut zurück gefunden?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (14. Juni 2012)

Ja, zurück war kein Problem, der Weg ist ja eindeutig markiert und führt direkt am Startpunkt vorbei.

Gruß M.


----------



## Scott-y (15. Juni 2012)

Genieß die Tour. Hals und Rahmenbruch und immer eine Handbreit Luft unter der Felge!    
Ich werde wohl nächstes Jahr deinen Spuren folgen
 Denk dran,,The big brother are watching you!"


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Juni 2012)

Eine Frage in die Runde..

fährt jemand am WE (Samstag) nach Willingen ?
Würde mich wenn gerne anschließen.


----------



## exto (15. Juni 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wieso, fährst du kein Singlespeed oder was?
> 
> Ich hab' gesehen, dass Aidan Harding einer der Tracker ist. Wer von euch beiden ist denn das Weichei mit Gangschaltung?



Aidan  

Obwohl das Wort "Weichei" bei dem Kollegen wohl eher fehl am Platze ist (für die uneingeweihten: 3. der Tour Divide 2010 mit Singlespeeder). Der wird wohl eher auf Tempo gehen. Ich schätze mal, der nimmt mir 3-4 Tage ab.

Die Lochplattengeschichte ist übrigens veraltet. Es gibt ne neue Strecke. Lochplattenanteil ca. 120 km. Der Rest kommt von den Daten her hin. Allerdings macht mich die HM - Angabe etwas nervös. Auf den ersten 500 km wird's wohl keine nennenswerten geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (15. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, ich bin ab Samstag mal wieder unterwegs, die Welt des Bikens außerhalb des Deisters, ganz ohne Trail-, Forst- und Umweltpolitik zu erkunden.
> 
> Wer Lust hat, das Ganze sozusagen Live zu verfolgen ist hier und ganz besonders hier gut aufgehoben
> 
> Bis bald mal wieder...



Viel Spaß bei der "Grenzstreife", kaum technische Defekte, gute Beine, starke Psyche und schick mal ein Lebenszeichen


----------



## schappi (15. Juni 2012)

Exto du Tier,
wenn ich bedenke, daß wir beim 1. 24h Rennen in Du ähnliche Rundenzeiten gefahren sind und jetzt fährst du alleine durch Deutschland, Respekt. da sieht man wie man einen Körper formen kann.
ich wünsch dir alles Gute,
vielleicht kannst du uns ja von unterwegs informiert halten.
Wenn du Fotografen siehst zieh schnell dein DF Trikot an
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## gummikopf (15. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,
bin heute aufgrund eines Bewerbungsgespräches in Hannover unterwegs.
Habe bevor der Zug fährt noch ca. 3 Stunden Zeit und wollte deshalb fragen, ob jemand spontan Lust und Zeit hat, sich auf einen Kaffee im Bahnhof zu treffen. Geht natürlich auf mich.
Wär super, da ich mich sonst wieder zu tode langweilen muss. 
Hätte ab 16:30 Zeit. Falls jemand Lust hat, kann er mich gerne anrufen.
01724837982

Grüße
Marian

sry für offtopic.


----------



## Koch_MC (15. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Eine Frage in die Runde..
> 
> fährt jemand am WE (Samstag) nach Willingen ?
> Würde mich wenn gerne anschließen.



Ich werd wohl hinfahren wenn nichts außergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt


----------



## schaumi (15. Juni 2012)

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *tmf_superhero*
> 
> 
> ...


 


Koch_MC schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl hinfahren wenn nichts außergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt


 
Würde auch gern nach Willingen fahren...wie ist denn der aktuelle Stand?

Fahre mit einem großen Diesel-Van...also Platz für ALLE (bin natürlich auch gern "nur" Beifahrer)!!!

Gruß
Ronny


----------



## wesen (15. Juni 2012)

Hey Guys,

ich bin der zweite "Braunschweiger" mit dem Stumpy. Eine Frage: Was haltet ihr vom Norco Range 3 vom letzten Jahr?

Grüße,

Igor


----------



## taifun (15. Juni 2012)

Willingen Besucher...schaut mal bei unserem Stand vorbei


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo, wesen!
Mit dem Norco Enduro machst du keinen Fehler.


----------



## matzinski (16. Juni 2012)

Die Frühschicht startet morgen wie immer 8:30 im BB am Fundament


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. Juni 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen wie immer 8:30 im BB am Fundament


Jawoll, dabei!


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo Deisteraner

Ich trenne mich nun doch von meinem Rocky Mountain Flatline und meinen Atlas Kurbeln. Vielleicht sucht ja noch jemand für den Sommer ein Deister-Gerät 

Flatline

Atlas Kurbeln


----------



## r0ckZ0r (16. Juni 2012)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Hallo Deisteraner
> 
> Ich trenne mich nun doch von meinem Rocky Mountain Flatline und meinen Atlas Kurbeln. Vielleicht sucht ja noch jemand für den Sommer ein Deister-Gerät
> 
> Flatline



Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juni 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Rahmenhöhe?



Die Rahmengröße ist M

Geometrien gibt es hier auf der RM Homepage 

Geometrien


----------



## Seniorenbiken (16. Juni 2012)

hörst du auf zu biken


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juni 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> hörst du auf zu biken



Nein,nicht komplett. Ich habe doch noch mein Canfield 

Muss aber dieses Jahr extrem zurückfahren...war schon seit Monaten nich mehr im Deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bosskopp (16. Juni 2012)

@ exto : auch von mir  viel glück und spaß...
 und immer schon grinsen so wie am alfsee...


----------



## stefan64 (16. Juni 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen wie immer 8:30 im BB am Fundament



Auch dabei


----------



## mh320i (16. Juni 2012)

@Flame Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Flame-Blade (16. Juni 2012)

mh320i schrieb:


> @Flame Gute Besserung!!!



Merci,aber die gesundheitlichen Gründe sind eher zweitrangig


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Juni 2012)

So langsam vermiss ich Dich auch schon!
Wie wär's wenn Du erst mal nur die Airtime zurückschraubst und etwas entspannter durch den Deister daddelst, damit nix passiert.


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Juni 2012)

was ist den nachher mit rumdaddeln im deister???


----------



## Flame-Blade (17. Juni 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> So langsam vermiss ich Dich auch schon!
> Wie wär's wenn Du erst mal nur die Airtime zurückschraubst und etwas entspannter durch den Deister daddelst, damit nix passiert.



Ich dich doch auch großer Trailmeister 

Ich habe vorhin meine Bremse zum einschicken bereit gemacht.Ich glaub das Canfield is in 1-2 Wochen wieder deisterbereit.Und dann chill ich mich mal wieder über die Trails


----------



## JaWa1896 (18. Juni 2012)

Hallo, wer fährt denn diese woche eine lockere Runde wo ich mich als Anfänger mal einklinken kann?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (18. Juni 2012)

Wir sind Freitag ab ca 10.00 den ganzen Tag im Deister unterwegs.

Gruß M.


----------



## Skaot-23 (18. Juni 2012)

Huhu, 

wer ist denn Morgen 18:00 alles dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juni 2012)

Nachdem der Weltuntergang verschoben wurde will ich heute noch ne Runde drehn. 1930 Spochtplatz Basche 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Juni 2012)

Weltuntergang ist erst Mittwoch...

15 -  40 l/m² Regen


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Hallo, wer fährt denn diese woche eine lockere Runde wo ich mich als Anfänger mal einklinken kann?



Morgen Abend, Dienstag 18.00 Uhr ab Sportplatz Bredenbeck!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wer ist denn Morgen 18:00 alles dabei?



Selbstredend ich sie meinen vorherigen Post!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juni 2012)

Schöne Hunderunde gefahren. Aus Solidarität mit exto bin ich mal alles mit 32:26 gefahren 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juni 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Schöne Hunderunde gefahren. Aus Solidarität mit exto bin ich mal alles mit 32:26 gefahren
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Aus Solidarität mit Exto müsstest Du zur Zeit ganz was anderes fahren!


----------



## ssiemund (19. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen Abend, Dienstag 18.00 Uhr ab Sportplatz Bredenbeck!


 Hallo zusammen, 
bin draußen für heuteabend wegen Dienstreise. Hoffe aber nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MichiP (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (19. Juni 2012)

Hab ich mir schon am Sonntag reingezogen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (19. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne  Exto nicht persönlich aber ich ziehe vor jeden den Hut der so etwas durchzieht. Als SSp´ler ist das noch einmal eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Hoffe er hat ein Ersatzritzel (damit er einen kleineren Gang ketten kann) dabei damit er den heutigen Harzausflug auch genießen kann.


----------



## herkulars (19. Juni 2012)

Glaube ich kaum. Axel tritt im Deister auch alles hoch. Ausserdem hat er doch drei Gänge: Sitzen, stehen und schieben. Ich habe aber noch nie gesehen, dass er den letztgenannten auch einsetzt.

Go Exto!


----------



## matzinski (19. Juni 2012)

herkulars schrieb:


> Glaube ich kaum. Axel tritt im Deister auch alles hoch. Ausserdem hat er doch drei Gänge: Sitzen, stehen und schieben. Ich habe aber noch nie gesehen, dass er den letztgenannten auch einsetzt.
> 
> Go Exto!


Na ja, im Deister mag man mit 'nen SSp noch alles hochwuchten können, aber den Plattenweg zum Brocken rauf wird er wohl eher schiebend einplanen müssen. Da verwette ich meine Schaltung drauf 

Axel, goooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## vinc.vega (19. Juni 2012)

ich werde da sein 



Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wer ist denn Morgen 18:00 alles dabei?


----------



## exto (19. Juni 2012)

So, Mädels! 

Mal n kleiner Zwischenstand:

Klatschnass, kaputt, glücklich! Hab nen Schlafplatz am Eckerstausee, mit direktem Blick auf den Brocken, das Biest  Der ist morgen gleich als erstes dran! 

Ich zieh mir jetzt n Hasseröder rein (etwas Stil muss sein), dann Augen zu. 

537 km so far...


----------



## chris2305 (19. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> So, Mädels!
> 
> Mal n kleiner Zwischenstand:
> 
> ...



Super Axel!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (19. Juni 2012)

Die Dienstagrunde wurde heute zu dritt in angenehmer Fahrt absolviert. Herausgekommen sind dabei 29 Kilometer und ca. 720 Höhenmeter.

Barbie und Farnweg wurde unterwegs auch mitgenommen. Gerne kommenden Dienstag wieder!


Und dem Exto weiterhin alles Gute auf seinem Abenteuer!


----------



## Hitzi (20. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> So, Mädels!
> 
> Mal n kleiner Zwischenstand:
> 
> ...



Weiter gute Beine


----------



## Madeba (20. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ... Brocken ... Der ist morgen gleich als erstes dran! ...



10°, Sprühregen...  naja, könnte schlimmer sein 

wenigstens ist es nicht so windig. Ab Freitag gibts heftigen Gegenwind von SW...


----------



## matzinski (20. Juni 2012)

Exto scheint jetzt oben zu sein. Ich wundere mich allerdings, wo er so alles lang fährt http://grenzsteintrophy-2012.gps-live-tracking.com/

Das sieht eher nach sightseeing als nach Rennen fahren aus


----------



## schappi (20. Juni 2012)

irgendwo muss er ja was zum Essen und Trinken herbekommen


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Juni 2012)

Hmmm, sieht wirklich eher nach Sightseeing aus


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hmmm, sieht wirklich eher nach Sightseeing aus



Frag in doch mal nach Souvenirs!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (20. Juni 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Wir sind Freitag ab ca 10.00 den ganzen Tag im Deister unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß M.



So wie es aussieht hab ich Freitag frei, man könnte sich zusammen tun!


----------



## matzinski (20. Juni 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> irgendwo muss er ja was zum Essen und Trinken herbekommen


Also, das sieht eher so aus, als wenn er sich da auf dem Weg zum Brocken irgendwie verfahren hat. Er macht da ja einen Riesenschlenker ums Eckertal rum. Das sieht schon komisch aus.


----------



## Madeba (20. Juni 2012)

zumal es da auch nix zum kauen gibt (außer Moos und Beeren vielleicht...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (20. Juni 2012)

Vieleicht ist er ja eine hübschen jungen Bikerin begegnet und hat sie ein Stück begleitet?


----------



## MichiP (20. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich brauche mal kurzfristige Hilfe. Kennt jemand einen Betrieb in Hannover der einen Helicoil setzen kann. Barsinghausen oder Wennigsen wäre auch eine Alternative.

vielen Dank im voraus 

Gruß

Michi


Suche sagt hier im Forum: http://www.erichsenauto.de macht so was. Jemand Erfahrungen mit den Betrieb


----------



## tweetygogo (20. Juni 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich brauche mal kurzfristige Hilfe. Kennt jemand einen Betrieb in Hannover der einen Helicoil setzen kann. Barsinghausen oder Wennigsen wäre auch eine Alternative.
> 
> ...



Ja kann ich dir machen! bei uns im Laden  http://www.flying-dutchmen.de/


----------



## geq (20. Juni 2012)

müsste dir reset auch machen können.


----------



## ohneworte (20. Juni 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich brauche mal kurzfristige Hilfe. Kennt jemand einen Betrieb in Hannover der einen Helicoil setzen kann. Barsinghausen oder Wennigsen wäre auch eine Alternative.
> 
> ...



Ansonsten frag doch mal bei Reifen-Röttger in Wennigsen unter 05103/2377 an und frag mal den Chef.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. Juni 2012)

@rockZ0r wir sind so ab 10.00 am Sportplatz Basche, wenn kein Stau uns aufhält, past das?

@Evel Knievel Du hast doch noch Urlaub, willst Du später dazu stossen?

Gruß M.


----------



## Flame-Blade (20. Juni 2012)

Wer morgen ausser Radeln noch Musik im Kopf haben sollte...es ist Fete de la Musique!

Ich werd mit meiner Band auch ab 20Uhr im "360Grade/Schöne Aussichten" spielen...der Beachclub auf dem Dach des Parkhauses in der Röselerstr. hinter der Markthalle

Hört doch mal rein 

Audio Circus


----------



## Hitzi (20. Juni 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Exto scheint jetzt oben zu sein. Ich wundere mich allerdings, wo er so alles lang fährt http://grenzsteintrophy-2012.gps-live-tracking.com/
> 
> Das sieht eher nach sightseeing als nach Rennen fahren aus



Das ist kein Rennen  und zwischendurch dürfte er sich Richtung Eckerstausee verfahren haben..... Aber mittlerweile ist er ganz schön weit gekommen....


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Juni 2012)

Es ist soweit!

Die Region Hannover hat grünes Licht gegeben für Hindernisse auf den Trails. Das Problem ist nur das die Trails im LSG liegen und deswegen auch nach LSG aussehen müssen.
Trotzdem bleiben genug Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten!

Wir müssen erstmal den Ü30 etwas umgestalten. Die fetten Sachen müssen weg und Alles muß optisch ins Landschaftsbild passen.

Dann bekommen wir die Trails auch ohne Baugenehmigung durch.

Deswegen möcht ich am Sonntag zum fröhlichen Buddeln einladen. Wir starten um 11 Uhr an der Schranke an der Hohenwarte.
Bringt euch genug zu Essen und Trinken mit und ein paar Arbeitshandschuhe.


Und bitte, bitte verschont meine Nerven jetzt mit Kommentaren wie: Das ist doch Mist. Oder: Das wird doch nix. Oder: Ich hab's ja vorher gewusst. Oder noch besser: Sind wir beim Buddeln eigentlich versichert?

Egal, einfach machen! Bis Sonntag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (21. Juni 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ja kann ich dir machen! bei uns im Laden  http://www.flying-dutchmen.de/





geq schrieb:


> müsste dir reset auch machen können.





ohneworte schrieb:


> Ansonsten frag doch mal bei Reifen-Röttger in Wennigsen unter 05103/2377 an und frag mal den Chef.




Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Ich werde die Angebote prüfen und schauen wo was wie dann passt


grüße

Michi


----------



## Seniorenbiken (21. Juni 2012)

evil, sind wir ab jetzt im namen des herrn unterwegs , vielleicht sollten wir nicht nach oben bauen sondern in die tiefe


----------



## exto (21. Juni 2012)

Am Eckerstausee hab ich mich tatsächlich erst verhauen. Ärgerlich. Lochplatten mit 20 % Steigung und dann umkehren 
Die Strecke ist vorgegeben, also außen rum mit tragen um's Wasserwerk und allem Pipapo  Heute ist mal wieder n Schei**tag. Werd's kurz machen und mich für die letzten 500 km erholen. Liege gut in der Zeit  So long...


----------



## -rabe- (21. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Am Eckerstausee hab ich mich tatsächlich erst verhauen. Ärgerlich. Lochplatten mit 20 % Steigung und dann umkehren
> Die Strecke ist vorgegeben, also außen rum mit tragen um's Wasserwerk und allem Pipapo  Heute ist mal wieder n Schei**tag. Werd's kurz machen und mich für die letzten 500 km erholen. Liege gut in der Zeit  So long...



Moin exto, ich wünsch dir alles Gute für den Rest der Tour. Halt durch.
Ich musste leider auf Höhe Wolfsburg wegen meinem Knie aufgeben.
Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder im Deister oder auf einer anderen Selbstversorger Tour.
Schönen Gruß und starke Beine auch an die anderen.

Rainer


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Es ist soweit!
> 
> Die Region Hannover hat grünes Licht gegeben für Hindernisse auf den Trails. Das Problem ist nur das die Trails im LSG liegen und deswegen auch nach LSG aussehen müssen.
> Trotzdem bleiben genug Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten!
> ...



Hallo Leute,

jetzt können alle die sich vor einiger Zeit hier mit Änderungswünschen zum Ü30 zu Wort gemeldet haben aktiv einbringen.
Viele Hände sind der Arbeit frühes Ende.

Es wäre gut wenn der eine oder andere noch eine Schibkarre und eine Schaufel oder Spaten mitbringen würde.
Also Sonntag 11:00 Uhr an der Schranke Hohe Warte an der Passtrasse
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Seniorenbiken (22. Juni 2012)

wir machen wieder drei bauteams, erst dirtsprung umbau für mich, der zweite dirtsprung für evil und der dritte dirtsprung für sepp,    zack zack sind wir fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2012)

Schön das du immer noch so optimistisch bist
Komisch, als es etwas zu kritisieren gab, waren hier Leute mit guten Vorschlägen zu Haufe, 3 Seiten Posts an einem Tag.
Jetzt wo es drum geht etwas zu realisieren höre ich keine Wortmeldungen. So, wer kommt denn jetzt alles?


----------



## zoomie (22. Juni 2012)

KEINE?   Freundchen...!!!


----------



## schappi (22. Juni 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> KEINE?   Freundchen...!!!


----------



## Fredpat (22. Juni 2012)

Ich würde grundsätzlich kommen und anpacken, aber ich hoffe man kann mir nachsehen, dass ich in den nächsten zwei Wochen nicht dazu kommen werde, da ich genügend Prüfungen vor mir habe. Danach würde ich aber gerne mithelfen.


----------



## Seniorenbiken (22. Juni 2012)

ihr wißt doch, den halben trail haben wir fast nur zu dritt gebaut also bekommen wir auch alles andere hin, wir sind doch männer,


----------



## wichtigisimwald (22. Juni 2012)

bin dabei!


----------



## Koch_MC (22. Juni 2012)

ich pack mal den schubkarren ein und schau auch mal vorbei


----------



## zoomie (22. Juni 2012)

Schappi - IG.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (22. Juni 2012)

Schön war es mal wieder bei euch, danke an Evel und Sepp für den Blick hinter die Kulissen 

Wir sind zum Schluß noch Vendetta runter, musten allerdings zuerst den Trail ab Hochsitz bis zum Ende frei räumen da die Anti Biker Fraktion mal wieder zugeschlagen hat.  
Müssen mehrere Personen gewesen da zum Teil schwere stämme, kleinere Bäume und größere Felsen auf dem Trail lagen. Der Kicker vom letzten Double und einige der Anlieger wurden zerstört oder stark beschädigt.

Gruß M.


----------



## HaJü__ (23. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
gibts morgen eine Frühschicht?

Wenn ja würde ich mich ab Egestorf (10:00 Uhr) anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (23. Juni 2012)

HaJü schrieb:


> Hallo,
> gibts morgen eine Frühschicht?
> 
> Wenn ja würde ich mich ab Egestorf (10:00 Uhr) anschließen.



Geht klar.
Wir werden aber wohl um 11:00 Uhr auf dem Ü30 sein, um die großen Bauwerke umzubauen.


----------



## exto (25. Juni 2012)

Macht echt keinen Spaß mehr, hier zu lesen! Ich war in letzter Zeit viel unterwegs und hab ne Menge Biker aus anderen Teilen der Republik und umzu kennen gelernt. 
Die meisten (!) kennen diesen Thread. Früher, so sagen sie, war das hier ein unterhaltsamer, informativer Faden. Heute sehen sie hier rein, wenn sie mal lachen wollen  Dabei können wir froh sein, dass sie das Geschreibsel in der IG nicht kennen...

Schade!


----------



## Madeba (25. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Macht echt keinen Spaß mehr, hier zu lesen! ...


Du sollst auch nicht lesen, sondern kurbeln ! 

btw: hast Du Deinen Tracker verloren oder machst Du es Dir in dem Wäldchen gerade gemütlich ? 

...

edit: habe gerade gehört, das Du aufgeben musstest. Tut mir leid, hoffentlich hast Du trotzdem was mitgenommen fürs nächste Jahr.

ach, jetzt sehe ich noch was: in Deiner Signatur steht nix mehr von "eat sleep ride"...   Aufgeschoben ?


----------



## exto (25. Juni 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> Du sollst auch nicht lesen, sondern kurbeln !
> 
> btw: hast Du Deinen Tracker verloren oder machst Du es Dir in dem Wäldchen gerade gemütlich ?
> 
> ...




Oh ja, ich hab' was mitgenommen:

Manchmal muss man besser erst mal kleine Brötchen backen. Nachdem ich wieder zu Hause war, kam mir (gaanz langsam) die Frage in den Sinn, ob es wohl gut war, gleich den ersten Versuch mit Singlespeed und reinrassigem Race-Setup zu starten. War zwar nett, solange ich unterwegs war, munter im
Ersten Drittel des Feldes unterwegs zu sein, aber dann ging ganz plötzlich körperlich komplett das Licht aus.
Wo du ja eh grad die Karte zur Hand hast: Von meinem letzten Spot bis zum Bahnhof Bad Sooden, hab' ich ne Stunde gebraucht


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich hab' was mitgenommen:
> 
> Manchmal muss man besser erst mal kleine Brötchen backen. Nachdem ich wieder zu Hause war, kam mir (gaanz langsam) die Frage in den Sinn, ob es wohl gut war, gleich den ersten Versuch mit Singlespeed und reinrassigem Race-Setup zu starten. War zwar nett, solange ich unterwegs war, munter im
> Ersten Drittel des Feldes unterwegs zu sein, aber dann ging ganz plötzlich körperlich komplett das Licht aus.
> Wo du ja eh grad die Karte zur Hand hast: Von meinem letzten Spot bis zum Bahnhof Bad Sooden, hab' ich ne Stunde gebraucht



Das ist nicht viel Weg für die angegebene Zeit!


----------



## exto (25. Juni 2012)

Ich sach ja: Licht aus...


----------



## ssiemund (25. Juni 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes, fahr' ich Morgenabend alleine oder ist noch jemand da von der Dienstagstruppe 
Stephan


----------



## Quen (25. Juni 2012)

Ich bin noch nicht wieder dabei. Wenns gut läuft aber wieder ab nächster Woche - morgen fahre ich erstmalig wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (25. Juni 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht wieder dabei. Wenns gut läuft aber wieder ab nächster Woche - morgen fahre ich erstmalig wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


gaaanz langsam Sebastian, nichts übertreiben. Mit dir hätte ich auch noch garnicht gerechnet. Weiterhin gute Besserung 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, fahr' ich Morgenabend alleine oder ist noch jemand da von der Dienstagstruppe
> Stephan



Ich bin um 18.00 Uhr am Sportplatz Bredenbeck!


----------



## ohneworte (25. Juni 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin noch nicht wieder dabei. Wenns gut läuft aber wieder ab nächster Woche - morgen fahre ich erstmalig wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Hi Seb,

das hört sich ja so langsam durchaus besser an!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## schaumi (25. Juni 2012)

Hi Gemeinde,

es gibt ja die vielgepriesene Mittwochsrunde...

Wann und wo startet Ihre denn so und welchen Charakter hat die Strecke/Tour (eher CC oder Tour mit Trailanteil) und wie lange seit Ihr so ungefähr unterwegs.

Vielleicht bis Mittwoch


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. Juni 2012)

die tour startet um 19.00 von bike infection in hohenbostel. die runde dauert so 1,5 - 2 h hat ca 500 hm und führt über flowige trails auf denen jeder mit jedem rad klarkommt. also die gewöhnliche deisterrunde in "etwas kürzer als am wochenende".


----------



## xXBellaXx (25. Juni 2012)

Noob sucht Gruppe^^

Hallo ihr liebe...ich bin neu hier und suche,leider nur fürs we ne gruppe wo ich ein bisschen mitfahren kann...habe letztes jahr erst angefangen und mir gleich zu anfang das handgelenk etwas komplizierter gebrochen was mich außer gefecht gesetzt hat, mich aber nicht davon abhält weiter zu machen...

versuche jetzt auf diesem wege ein grüppchen zu finden, wo leute mit unterwegs sind die mir vllt ein bisschen was zeigen können...kann aber wie gesagt leider immer nur am we da ich in der woche beruflich unterewegs bin...

Für antworten schonmal im vorraus besten dank
LG Bella


----------



## Flame-Blade (26. Juni 2012)

xXBellaXx schrieb:


> Noob sucht Gruppe^^
> 
> Hallo ihr liebe...ich bin neu hier und suche,leider nur fürs we ne gruppe wo ich ein bisschen mitfahren kann...habe letztes jahr erst angefangen und mir gleich zu anfang das handgelenk etwas komplizierter gebrochen was mich außer gefecht gesetzt hat, mich aber nicht davon abhält weiter zu machen...
> 
> ...



Na das hat ja schnell geklappt mit dem Anmelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (26. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hi Seb,
> 
> das hört sich ja so langsam durchaus besser an!
> 
> ...





ssiemund schrieb:


> gaaanz langsam Sebastian, nichts übertreiben. Mit dir hätte ich auch noch garnicht gerechnet. Weiterhin gute Besserung
> Stephan


Der Weg zur Arbeit ging schon mal gut - kurbeln war schmerzfrei möglich. Aber es fühlt sich schon so an, als wenn ich den Druck noch nicht richtig aufs Pedal bekomme. Aber auch das kommt wieder.

Nä. Woche würde doch noch nicht klappen, ist mir eingefallen - meine Laufräder sind zum Service. Vorne brauche ich ne neue Felge, die ist jedoch aktuell nicht lieferbar. Dauert noch ca. zwei Wochen...

Daher "muss" ich erst mal Rennrad fahren.

Aber wir sehen uns bald wieder! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juni 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Der Weg zur Arbeit ging schon mal gut - kurbeln war schmerzfrei möglich. Aber es fühlt sich schon so an, als wenn ich den Druck noch nicht richtig aufs Pedal bekomme. Aber auch das kommt wieder.
> 
> Nä. Woche würde doch noch nicht klappen, ist mir eingefallen - meine Laufräder sind zum Service. Vorne brauche ich ne neue Felge, die ist jedoch aktuell nicht lieferbar. Dauert noch ca. zwei Wochen...
> 
> ...



Die Felge ist auch vom Sturz zerstört?


----------



## taifun (26. Juni 2012)

Leih ihm doch ein dover 40


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juni 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Leih ihm doch ein dover 40



Für die Trails im Deister? Eher ein E-70!


----------



## Quen (26. Juni 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Die Felge ist auch vom Sturz zerstört?


Ich weiß nicht. Mir war vorher schon aufgefallen, dass sie nicht mehr ganz rund läuft - hätte aber gedacht das es mit nachzentrieren getan ist.

Vllt war der Sturz der Todesstoß?! 

Die Aktion hat sich auf jeden Fall mal so richtig gelohnt.  

Ihr müsst künftig besser auf mich aufpassen!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## r0ckZ0r (26. Juni 2012)

Ich würde vorschlagen alles Persönliche sollte über Nachrichten oder Gespräche geklärt werden.

Das bringt so ganz einfach nichts und ruft wieder Leute mit Halbwissen auf den Plan.

Back to topic:

Wir sind am Wochenende dabei!


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. Juni 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Back to topic:
> Wir sind am Wochenende dabei!



Aber sowas von


----------



## MikeMaschsee (26. Juni 2012)

29.03.2006, 11:52 

Hätt' ich damals man bloß meine Finger still halten können. 
Was hat dieser ganze Zirkus hier noch mit "Biken im Deister" zu tun ?


----------



## Skaot-23 (26. Juni 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes, fahr' ich Morgenabend alleine oder ist noch jemand da von der Dienstagstruppe
> Stephan



Bin für heute leider raus, ich geh mit meiner Frau Schuhe kaufen für ne Hochzeit.

Ich denke nächste Woche passt aber wieder.

Schöne Grüße

Patrick


----------



## matzinski (26. Juni 2012)

xXBellaXx schrieb:


> Noob sucht Gruppe^^
> 
> Hallo ihr liebe...ich bin neu hier und suche,leider nur fürs we ne gruppe wo ich ein bisschen mitfahren kann...habe letztes jahr erst angefangen und mir gleich zu anfang das handgelenk etwas komplizierter gebrochen was mich außer gefecht gesetzt hat, mich aber nicht davon abhält weiter zu machen...
> 
> ...



Hallo Bella,

sorry, hier läuft gerade ein bischen viel Affentheater. Deshalb ist dein post bestimmt untergegangen 

Vieleicht schreibst du noch kurz, was du so fahren willst. Willst du freeriden, also Trails fahren oder eher auf Forstwegen bleiben? Willst du eher Touren fahren oder nur Downhill? Bist du komplette Anfängerin oder konditionell schon einigermaßen gut drauf? Das erleichtert es dir die passende Gruppe zu finden (oder von der passenden Gruppe gefunden zu werden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (26. Juni 2012)

*Eine neutrale und ernstgemeinte Frage an die deisterfreun.de e.V.:*

Habt ihr schon mal über ein eigenes Forum oder zumindest einen eigenen Thread oder meinetwegen eine weitere Vereins-IG nachgedacht?

In diesem Thread sollte man sich langsam wieder auf das Wesentliche (Radfahren im Deister) konzentrieren.

M.E. wäre es mehr als angebracht, die Vereinsthemen an gesonderter Stelle zu thematisieren. Im Bedarfsfall kann dieser Thread ja auch noch für außerordentlich wichtige Infos (z.B. diesen Trail nicht mehr fahren, da Verhandlungen mit XY noch nicht abgeschlossen, etc.) genutzt werden. Ein Großteil der Vereinsthemen solltet ihr aber mal ausgliedern.

Bitte diskutiert dies mal in euren Reihen.

Danke.


----------



## xXBellaXx (26. Juni 2012)

Naja ich bin da für alles offen^^ ich bin was das biken angeht komplett anfänger, aber konditionell trotzdem ganz gut drauf da ich nebenbei noch handball und ab und an auch mal fußball spiele, brauche also nicht gleich ein sauerstoffzelt^^ touren wären ok müssen aber nicht umbedingt sein da ich öfter mal von goslar nach hannover oder umgekehrt mit dem bike unterwegs bin^^


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juni 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Mir war vorher schon aufgefallen, dass sie nicht mehr ganz rund läuft - hätte aber gedacht das es mit nachzentrieren getan ist.
> 
> Vllt war der Sturz der Todesstoß?!
> 
> ...



Wenn Du so schnell vornewegballerst weiß ich niemanden der das hinbekommt!


----------



## ohneworte (26. Juni 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> mal eine frage, ist Tweety überhaupt im verein, wenn nicht hat er auch auf der strecke nichts zu suchen, wenn doch dann muss er sich auf einer vereinsstrecke auch an regeln halten, von daher ,,,,,



Wo hattest Du Dich vorhin eigentlich versteckt? Wir wissen wo Dein Auto stand...


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Juni 2012)

Gestern abend hab ich in der Dämmerung noch eine kleine Runde gedreht. Unterhalb des Kammweges machte ich eine kleine Pause auf einem Trail. Da ich mich ganz ruhig verhielt, kam zufällig ein Rotwildhirsch von rechts aus dem Wald um etwa 50m vor mir auf einer Wiese zu äsen.
Ich beobachtete das Tier 2-3 min, bevor er meine Witterung aufnahm und recht entspannt davonspazierte.
Diese 2-3 min waren so voller Entpannung, Schönheit und tiefem Frieden, das ich sie einfach in meinem Herzen behalten werde, während ich eure Zeilen so lese...

Ride on!


----------



## taifun (27. Juni 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Gestern abend hab ich in der Dämmerung noch eine kleine Runde gedreht. Unterhalb des Kammweges machte ich eine kleine Pause auf einem Trail. Da ich mich ganz ruhig verhielt, kam zufällig ein Rotwildhirsch von rechts aus dem Wald um etwa 50m vor mir auf einer Wiese zu äsen.
> Ich beobachtete das Tier 2-3 min, bevor er meine Witterung aufnahm und recht entspannt davonspazierte.
> Diese 2-3 min waren so voller Entpannung, Schönheit und tiefem Frieden, das ich sie einfach in meinem Herzen behalten werde, während ich eure Zeilen so lese...
> 
> Ride on!



Recht so


----------



## DerBergschreck (27. Juni 2012)

Mal was Anderes:

komme aus Ostwestfalen und wollte mir gerade von www.deister-mtb.de einen GPX Track runterladen, da sehe ich die Meldung, dass die Seite ihren Betrieb eingestellt hat

Gibts sonst noch irgendwelche Quellen?

Ich such ne XC-orientierte Strecke, dürfen ruhig ein paar "unkomfortable" Trails dabei sein, nur nicht die ganz steilen Viecher (also nix mit "Vuelta Verticale")


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juni 2012)

GPX Tracks werden hier nicht veröffentlicht, aber vlt schließt du dich einfach mal der Frühschicht am Sonntag oder den Feierabend Fahrern am Dienstag an. Die fahren am liebsten cc runden mit trails in einem Tempo, das dir sicher gerecht wird. Evtl. gibts auch Tracks per PN. Ich hab leider keine


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Juni 2012)

Ich traue mich gar nicht mehr zu fragen.....

Gibt es heute eine BI Feierabendrunde zum abkühlen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juni 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ich traue mich gar nicht mehr zu fragen.....
> 
> Gibt es heute eine BI Feierabendrunde zum abkühlen ?



Die gibt es immer. Auch ohne Vorankündigung 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Quen (27. Juni 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> *Eine neutrale und ernstgemeinte Frage an die deisterfreun.de e.V.:*
> 
> Habt ihr schon mal über ein eigenes Forum oder zumindest einen eigenen Thread oder meinetwegen eine weitere Vereins-IG nachgedacht?
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

ich zitiere mich mal selbst. 

Ich werde in diesem Thread *nicht *die überflüssigen Beiträge löschen - da bin ich ja Stunden beschäftigt. Aber im ernst, zum einen ist mir dies etwas zu blöd, zum anderen ist mein Anliegen, dass es hier künftig wieder ausschließlich um das Wesentliche geht.

Einige haben meinen obigen Hinweis ja bereits gelesen und auch kommentiert. Bitte denkt hierüber noch mal nach. Ich denke das sollte eine gute Alternative sein.

Damit jeder Gelegenheit dazu hat darüber nachzudenken und nicht wieder etliche Seiten diskutiert wird, mache ich den Thread mal vorübergehend zu - manchmal soll das helfen. Alternativ kann die Deister-Thread-freie Zeit auch zum Radfahren genutzt werden.

Nicht böse sein - aber hier stand die letzten Tage echt (fast) nur Müll.

Grüße
Sebastian

P.S. bitte davon absehen einen Thread, mit der Frage "warum ist der Deister-Thread zu?", zu eröffnen... danke!

Edit: noch eine WICHTIGE ANMERKUNG: die vorübergehende Schließung zielt nicht auf die Deisterfreunde oder die Deisterfreunde e.V. ab - viel mehr sollten alle (!) mal reflektieren, ob das Verhalten in diesem Thread (und vielleicht auch im Wald) in der letzten Zeit i.O. gewesen ist.


----------



## Quen (1. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ich den Thread wieder Ã¶ffne, mÃ¶chte ich noch ein paar Worte los werden.

Warum der Thread nun fÃ¼r ein paar Tage dicht war, sollte jedem bewusst sein. Zumindest gehe ich davon aus, da mich im Nachgang sehr viele angemailt/angesprochen haben und diesen Schritt begrÃ¼Ãt haben. An dieser Stelle vielen Dank fÃ¼r euer Feedback. Kein Dank geht an die SpaÃvÃ¶gel, die der Meinung waren, Ersatzthreads mit ganz kreativen Threadtiteln erÃ¶ffnen zu mÃ¼ssen. Wenn sich dann noch aufgeregt wird, dass besagte Threads ebenfalls geschlossen werden, hat man manchmal schon MÃ¼he ruhig zu bleiben.

ZurÃ¼ck zum "Biken im Deister":

In der Hoffnung das in diesem Thread zukÃ¼nftig wieder ein normaler Ton und ein angemessenes Verhalten an den Tag gelegt wird, wird der Thread vorerst wieder offen sein.

Ich habe mir jetzt einige Zeit genommen und Ã¼ber 100 (!) BeitrÃ¤ge gelÃ¶scht, die in den letzten Tagen zu dem o.g. Schritt gefÃ¼hrt haben. An dieser Stelle mÃ¶chte ich gar nicht Einzelne ansprechen oder irgendjemanden die Schuld geben. Vielmehr mÃ¶chte ich an ALLE appellieren, kÃ¼nftig vor dem posten nachzudenken und ggf. vorher mal tief durchzuatmen. Auch sollte vorher Ã¼berlegt werden, was in diesen Thread gehÃ¶rt bzw. welche Themen hier definitiv nichts zu suchen haben.

Daher mÃ¶chte ich ausdrÃ¼cklich darum bitten, dass dieser Thread â in dem Sinne der ursprÃ¼nglichen Entstehung â in erster Linie fÃ¼r Verabredungen zum Biken, Tourenberichte, Deisterkreisel, etc. genutzt wird.

Dieser Thread soll nicht als Medium fÃ¼r zwischenmenschliche Differenzen und Pro-/Contra-Diskussionen zum Thema "Trailbau" u.Ã¤. dienen.

Ebenso soll an dieser Stelle noch mal ganz klar festgehalten werden, dass dieser Thread eine "allgemeine" Plattform fÃ¼r alle Mountainbiker im Deister ist â es ist kein "Forum" fÃ¼r einzelne Gruppen oder Vereine. Ich mÃ¶chte auch daher noch mal anregen, dass die hier in der Vergangenheit oftmals diskutierten Themen der "deisterfreunde e.V." demnÃ¤chst an gesonderter Stelle behandelt werden sollten. Ob dies eine IG, ein extra Thread o.Ã¤. ist, sollte bitte noch die VereinsfÃ¼hrung intern diskutieren. Gleiches gilt m.E. fÃ¼r die Trailbau-AnkÃ¼ndigungen - macht doch hierfÃ¼r einen extra Thread. Bedingung: nur AnkÃ¼ndigungen und Infos, keine Grundsatzdiskussionen. Aus dem Biken im Deister-Thread sollten wir das Thema gÃ¤nzlich auÃen vor lassen.

Gerne darf sich jeder auch noch mal vor Augen fÃ¼hren, dass wir uns mittlerweise im 4. Teil des Deister-Threads befinden. ZÃ¤hlt man alle vier Teile zusammen, kommen Ã¼ber 27.000 BeitrÃ¤ge zusammen! WÃ¤re doch schade, wenn es das gewesen sein sollte. Es liegt an euch - macht was draus.

Eine wichtige Anmerkung zum Schluss â es soll ja keiner sagen, man hÃ¤tte ihn nicht vorgewarnt: sollte hier demnÃ¤chst wieder das Chaos ausbrechen, habe ich keine Scheu, die SchlieÃung zu wiederholen. Des Weiteren ist fÃ¼r die Unverbesserlichen auch eine Forumspause nicht ausgeschlossen.

Bitte kommentiert jetzt auch gar nicht meinen Beitrag - macht einfach damit weiter, worum es hier geht: Radfahren im Deister!

GrÃ¼Ãe
Sebastian

P.S. wer sich wundert das im o.g. Text keine Smilies stehen: es ist alles ernst gemeint.


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Juli 2012)

ich greife Quen´s Idee mal gleich auf und mach einen neuen Thread auf :

deisterfreun.de e.V. - Forum 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9650557#post9650557


----------



## Flame-Blade (1. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand noch einen Satz Bremsen günstig abzugeben? Juicy,Code5 etc?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Wie sieht es mit der Dienstag Abend Gruppe um 18:00 Uhr ab Sportplatz Bredenbeck aus? Ich werde auf alle Fälle da sein und auch mal was ganz Neues im Schlepptau haben.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (1. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Dienstag Abend Gruppe um 18:00 Uhr ab Sportplatz Bredenbeck aus? Ich werde auf alle Fälle da sein und auch mal was ganz Neues im Schlepptau haben.
> 
> ...


was heißt ganz neu  
Stephan


----------



## JaWa1896 (1. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> was heißt ganz neu
> Stephan



Die Frage stellt sich mir auch^^ 
Bin dabei^^ Hab ja auch endlich mal Zeit!


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Dienstag Abend Gruppe um 18:00 Uhr ab Sportplatz Bredenbeck aus? Ich werde auf alle Fälle da sein und auch mal was ganz Neues im Schlepptau haben.
> 
> ...



bin dabei 

was hast du denn im schlepptau? nen anhänger mit steinen drin


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> bin dabei
> 
> was hast du denn im schlepptau? nen anhänger mit steinen drin



Und für Dich die Anhängerkupplung!

Ein 2013er Modell!


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Die Frage stellt sich mir auch^^
> Bin dabei^^ Hab ja auch endlich mal Zeit!



Schön zu hören, wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Mitfahrer/in!


----------



## ssiemund (1. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und für Dich die Anhängerkupplung!
> 
> Ein 2013er Modell zum Testen für mich!


eines langt aber nicht für uns alle


----------



## Skaot-23 (1. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Dienstag Abend Gruppe um 18:00 Uhr ab Sportplatz Bredenbeck aus? Ich werde auf alle Fälle da sein und auch mal was ganz Neues im Schlepptau haben.
> 
> ...



Moin, 

werde auch wieder dabei sein. Hoffentlich ist das neue schööön schwer, damit wir bergauf auch mal vorne fahren


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> werde auch wieder dabei sein. Hoffentlich ist das neue schööön schwer, damit wir bergauf auch mal vorne fahren



Ooch, so schnell bin ich nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## vinc.vega (1. Juli 2012)

ich bin zu 99 % dabei.
VG Oli


ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie sieht es mit der Dienstag Abend Gruppe um 18:00 Uhr ab Sportplatz Bredenbeck aus? Ich werde auf alle Fälle da sein und auch mal was ganz Neues im Schlepptau haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## ssiemund (1. Juli 2012)

vinc.vega schrieb:


> ich bin zu 99 % dabei.
> VG Oli


uihhh  wir sind auf Teilnehmerrekordkurs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> uihhh  wir sind auf Teilnehmerrekordkurs



Mal sehen was bei Roudy so geht!?


----------



## JaWa1896 (1. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schön zu hören, wir freuen uns über jeden neuen Mitfahrer/in!


Und ich finde es immer schön neue mitfahrgelegenheiten zu finden (als Anfänger ist das alles immer etwas schwer, wenn man kaum wen kennt...)


----------



## taifun (1. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und für Dich die Anhängerkupplung!
> 
> Ein 2013er Modell!


Gerade aus Dolomiten zurück.Lass das 2013er lieber im Wagen.....sonst fehlt das in  bei der Eurobike;-)


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Gerade aus Dolomiten zurück.Lass das 2013er lieber im Wagen.....sonst fehlt das in  bei der Eurobike;-)



Keine Bange, da haben wir bereits genug von auf Vorrat!


----------



## taifun (1. Juli 2012)

Komm doch am Di kurz vorher mal rum....


----------



## ohneworte (1. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Komm doch am Di kurz vorher mal rum....



Schick mir noch mal Deine neue Adresse per PN!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (1. Juli 2012)

PN? Ihr habt also doch schon mal davon gehört?


----------



## iQue82 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hatte gestern meinen ersten Ritt durch den Deister. Vorher bin ich eigentlich nur Flachland gefahren.

Habt ihr nen Tipp, von wo der Aufstieg für Bergneulinge am leichtesten ist? Wir sind gestern von Springe aus gestartet und es war doch . . . nunja . . . steiler als erwartet. 

Also falls jemand einen etwas flacheren Anstieg kennt, wäre ich für einen Hinweis echt dankbar


----------



## njoerd (2. Juli 2012)

Hmm, das ist ja ansichtssache. ich finde die passstraße recht simpel, oder aus lauenau und feggendorf schlängeln sich jeweils ein weg den berg hoch, das ist auch einfach. wie das in wennigserseite aussieht, muss mich jemand ergänzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (2. Juli 2012)

iQue82 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Also falls jemand einen etwas flacheren Anstieg kennt, wäre ich für einen Hinweis echt dankbar



Ich empfinde den Weg über die Straße von Springe aus auch als eher unangenehm. 
Der Parkplatz Waldkater ist meiner Meinung nach ein guter Ausgangsort, von dort aus geht es, solange man nicht den direkten Weg nimmt, immer recht moderat bergan.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. Juli 2012)

Wennigsen find ich persönlich auch immer recht anstrengend und steil.

Zumindest im Vergleich mit dem Spochtplatz in Barsinghausen!

Den kann man eigentlich ganz gemütlich hochschrauben!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2012)

Theoretisch kann man sich auch von der Bantorfer Höhe ganz angenhem nach oben arbeiten.


----------



## iQue82 (2. Juli 2012)

Wenn es mal eine Straße von Springe gewesen wäre. Wir sind hinten am Göbeldenkmal hoch. Das war ein kleiner Pfad hoch. Die Straße sind wir auf dem Rückweg runter und haben uns nur gedacht "Das nächste mal gehts hier hoch"


----------



## dieFluse (2. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde in Springe auch gar nicht hoch fahren  Die Straße ist doch auch so steil!? Beim Waldkater sollte man auch schon Grundkondition haben. Da gehts auch erst nur aufwärts.
Kann mich da nur anschließen und Barsinghausen Sportplatz empfehlen. Da schlängeln sich die Wege angenehm hoch.


----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2012)

Das "Problem" ist ja, dass man so oder so die Höhenmeter machen muss. 

Die Springer Ecke, auch Völksen, ist schon recht steil. Angenehmer gehts von Steinkrug aus in den Wald. Wennigsen/Waldkater finde ich persönlich eigentlich recht entspannt, um nach oben zu kommen - auch wenn es sich in die Länge zieht. Aber das empfindet jeder anders. Man kann sich auch damit trösten, dass die Form sich recht fix verbessert, wenn man die Zähne zusammenbeißen muss.

@DI-Runde: ich fahre diese Woche Rennrad. Bekomme hoffentlich die Tage meinen LRS von der Reparatur zurück, dann bin ich nä. Woche wieder dabei. @Jens: hättest du alternativ evtl. nen Testbike an Bord? Ich würde ja gern mal ein 29er fahren... 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (2. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> D Angenehmer gehts von Steinkrug aus in den Wald. Wennigsen/Waldkater finde ich persönlich eigentlich recht entspannt, um nach oben zu kommen - auch wenn es sich in die Länge zieht.



Sehe ich genau so auch von Bredenbeck Parkplatz kann man sich langsam nach oben schrauben,wenn man möchte auch über Tatarnpfahl steiler rauf oder bis zur Laube richtung Kammweg.



Quen schrieb:


> @DI-Runde: ich fahre diese Woche Rennrad.


Was meinst zu Do RR?




Quen schrieb:


> @Jens: hättest du alternativ evtl. nen Testbike an Bord? Ich würde ja gern mal ein 29er fahren...
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Damit Du dann noch schneller fällst


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. Juli 2012)

Von Bad Münder aus (Ziegenbuche) geht's eigentlich auch ganz locker bis zum Kammweg hoch.


----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Was meinst zu Do RR?



Sehr gerne! Könntest du dann evtl. sogar nach Völksen kommen?

Bin so ab 16:30 Uhr startklar...

Würde mich sehr freuen!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Das "Problem" ist ja, dass man so oder so die Höhenmeter machen muss.
> 
> Die Springer Ecke, auch Völksen, ist schon recht steil. Angenehmer gehts von Steinkrug aus in den Wald. Wennigsen/Waldkater finde ich persönlich eigentlich recht entspannt, um nach oben zu kommen - auch wenn es sich in die Länge zieht. Aber das empfindet jeder anders. Man kann sich auch damit trösten, dass die Form sich recht fix verbessert, wenn man die Zähne zusammenbeißen muss.
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Testbike wäre sogar machbar!


----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2012)

Also da hätte ich echt Bock drauf!

Würdest du dann bei mir starten? 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (2. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das mit dem Testbike wäre sogar machbar!


aha, man (Mann) muss sich also erst ordentlich auf die Fresse legen, 3 Std im Krankenhaus verbringen, 8 Wochen Bikepause einlegen um dann endlich mal ein Testbike von dir zu bekommen , neee, neeee dann fahr ich doch lieber meine Versendermöhre und bleib heile 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ssiemund (2. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Also da hätte ich echt Bock drauf!...


... und ich dachte immer du seist ein überzeugter 29er Hasse  war das nicht 'mal in deiner Signatur gestanden


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Also da hätte ich echt Bock drauf!
> 
> Würdest du dann bei mir starten?
> 
> ...



Wie lange brauchen wir von Dir zum Taternpfahl?


----------



## taifun (2. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Sehr gerne! Könntest du dann evtl. sogar nach Völksen kommen?
> 
> Bin so ab 16:30 Uhr startklar...
> 
> Würde mich sehr freuen!



Könnte gehen.


----------



## taifun (2. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte immer du seist ein überzeugter 29er Hasse  war das nicht 'mal in deiner Signatur gestanden



Erfahren macht ihn halt klüger



ssiemund schrieb:


> aha, man (Mann) muss sich also erst ordentlich auf die Fresse legen, 3 Std im Krankenhaus verbringen, 8 Wochen Bikepause einlegen um dann endlich mal ein Testbike von dir zu bekommen , neee, neeee dann fahr ich doch lieber meine Versendermöhre und bleib heile
> Gruß
> Stephan



Es kann aber auch passieren,das du dich mit Testbike ablegst und dir richtig weh tust...lol,
testbike-steingarten-crash-FW-THW-Pol.-Sanitöter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (2. Juli 2012)

Wasn mit der di-runde morgen in bredenbeck? hardtail oder fully?

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte immer du seist ein überzeugter 29er Hasse  war das nicht 'mal in deiner Signatur gestanden



Mich nervt der Hype. Ich würde es aber mal fahren - wenn ihr es nicht weiter sagt. 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Wie lange brauchen wir von Dir zum Taternpfahl?



Auf direktem Weg (wie wir schon mal gefahren sind) 20 min., zur Zeit würde ich mal 30 min einplanen. Mit nem 29er vllt 25 min. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Könnte gehen.



Dann bereite ich mich mental schon mal drauf vor - meld dich mal wenn was dazwischen kommt.

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn's nun mal wieder klappt!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (2. Juli 2012)

Wird aber nur lockere Runde...so lange wie ich nicht fahren konnte


----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2012)

Das ist absolut okay! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MichiP (2. Juli 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich brauche mal kurzfristige Hilfe. Kennt jemand einen Betrieb in Hannover der einen Helicoil setzen kann. Barsinghausen oder Wennigsen wÃ¤re auch eine Alternative.
> 
> ...





geq schrieb:


> mÃ¼sste dir reset auch machen kÃ¶nnen.



Haben sie gemacht. 20â¬, netter Haufen, Cheffe begrÃ¼Ãt ein persÃ¶nlich , zum Feierabend gebracht am nÃ¤chsten Tag war sie fertig, AusfÃ¼hrung Tipptop.

War die PM Aufnahme von meiner Lyrik, Casting hÃ¤tte 220â¬ gekostet.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Mich nervt der Hype. Ich würde es aber mal fahren - wenn ihr es nicht weiter sagt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also kurz vor 18.00 Uhr bei Dir und dann den Rest gegen 18.30 Uhr am Taternpfahl treffen.


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Wasn mit der di-runde morgen in bredenbeck? hardtail oder fully?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2



Ich erscheine mit einem Fully, für Sebastian habe ich ein Hardtail dabei. Ist also relativ egal!


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Wird aber nur lockere Runde...so lange wie ich nicht fahren konnte



Vielleicht bekomme ich das auch hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (2. Juli 2012)

Jens, aber nicht morgen ne - erst nächste Woche. 

Aber wäre top wenn du DO auch am Start bist. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (2. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich erscheine mit einem Fully, für Sebastian habe ich ein Hardtail dabei. Ist also relativ egal!


öhhhh ich glaube bei den ganzen Absprachen hast du hier was verwechselt Jens. Also ich fasse zusammen
Morgen: Du, vincvega Jawa (oder so ähnlich) Flo, Patrick, MasterAss und ich MTB Runde im Deister.
Donnerstag taifun und Quen auf dem Rennradel.
Nächsten Dienstag: du nach Völksen, mit Quen auf 29iger zum Taternpfahl, der Rest der Di-Gruppe von Bredenbeck zum Taternpfahl und von dort zusammen  ok


----------



## ohneworte (2. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> öhhhh ich glaube bei den ganzen Absprachen hast du hier was verwechselt Jens. Also ich fasse zusammen
> Morgen: Du, vincvega Jawa (oder so ähnlich) Flo, Patrick, MasterAss und ich MTB Runde im Deister.
> Donnerstag taifun und Quen auf dem Rennradel.
> Nächsten Dienstag: du nach Völksen, mit Quen auf 29iger zum Taternpfahl, der Rest der Di-Gruppe von Bredenbeck zum Taternpfahl und von dort zusammen  ok



Ok, morgen dann Bredenbeck um 18.00 Uhr ohne Seb. Donnerstag Rennrad mit Seb und Alex und kommenden Dienstag Biken auf dem Pico del Teide!

P.S. Ich werde glaub ich langsam alt...


----------



## taifun (2. Juli 2012)

Nicht ganz jens.Vorher morgen noch Kaffee bei mir.Kannst 29er bis Do bei mir lassen?
und Do Via Mountain King mir mitbringen?


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Nicht ganz jens.Vorher morgen noch Kaffee bei mir.Kannst 29er bis Do bei mir lassen?
> und Do Via Mountain King mir mitbringen?



Via Mountain King hab ich nicht!


----------



## MasterAss (3. Juli 2012)

Was düsen wir denn heute für eine Runde? Enduro oder einfach nur Radln? Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welches Bike ich nehme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2012)

Nehme auch eins drunter...


----------



## MasterAss (3. Juli 2012)

Bin heute kurzfristig doch raus, habe noch ein meeting reingedrückt bekommen 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## JaWa1896 (3. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> öhhhh ich glaube bei den ganzen Absprachen hast du hier was verwechselt Jens. Also ich fasse zusammen
> Morgen: Du, vincvega Jawa (oder so ähnlich) Flo, Patrick, MasterAss und ich MTB Runde im Deister.



Ich bin heute leider doch raus - falle Krankheitsbedingt aus...nächste Woche dann! Aller guten Dinge sind drei! ^^ viel Spaß euch^^


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Juli 2012)

bin auch raus wegen nackenproblemen und da ist durchschütteln mit helm nicht so das was hilft


----------



## ssiemund (3. Juli 2012)

*Um einige Erfahrungen reicher*

  es wird ja viel geschrieben in den Zeitschriften und Foren, aber die Leute die behaupten man soll nicht unter Last schalten haben eindeutig recht, ich hab's nämlich heute probiert und was soll ich sagen, das Schaltauge hat mich mit der Aufgabe seiner Aufgabe bestraft 


  Die Ästheten die ständig den Speichenschutz als hässlich-nutzloses Utensil herabstufen und zum Abbau auffordern sind eindeutig auf dem Holzweg. Meiner war nur dummerweise einfach kaputt und deswegen nicht am Rad, sonst hätte ich heute sicherlich weiterfahren können. 


  Mein eigentlich sehr gut sortiertes Evoc Werkzeugfach zeigt eindeutig Lücken, Kabelbinder (hätten zumindest die Abfahr zum Parkplatz erlaubt) und Schaltauge (hätten zur Fortführung der Tour geführt) fehlen


  Ein 12kg leichtes XC Fully kann auf dem Weg vom Kamm zum Parkplatz Bredenbeck ganz schön schwer werden auf den Schultern.


  Alle Biker die ich auf dem Weg nach unten getroffen hatte waren ebenso schlecht ausgestattet wie ich (keine Kabelbinder, kein Schaltauge) 


  Wenn Jens sein Handy dabei gehabt hätte,  hätte er nicht umkehren müssen um zu schauen wo ich denn bleibe. 


  Zu allem Überfluss bin ich heute auch noch von Pattensen nach Bredenbeck  direkt mit dem Radel zum Dienstagsrunden-Treff angereist, und nein, ich habe es nicht bis nach Pattensen zurück getragen ich war schon am Parkplatz platt und hab mich abholen lassen. 


  Das Werkzeugfach wird umgehend aufgerüstet, die Schaltaugen (zwei ) sind schon bestellt.


  Gruß von Stephan der sich eigentlich auf eine schöne Deisterrunde gefreut hatte und stattdessen das Rad geschultert durch die Gegend trug.


----------



## Skaot-23 (3. Juli 2012)

Du Ärmster....Solche Defekte kommen immer zu den unmöglichsten Momenten.

Hoffentlich wirds nächsten Di was. Nen Ersatzschaltauge werd ich dann nicht mitnehmen, aber Kabelbinder, versprochen


----------



## taifun (3. Juli 2012)

Warum hast Kette nicht ganz runter und dich von oben bis Parkplatz rollen lassen? Das hatte ich auch schon mal und ging gut.

Jens war außer Dienst,darum kein Telefon


----------



## ohneworte (3. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Warum hast Kette nicht ganz runter und dich von oben bis Parkplatz rollen lassen? Das hatte ich auch schon mal und ging gut.
> 
> Jens war außer Dienst,darum kein Telefon



War auf lautlos geschaltet damit die Bimmelei beim Biken nicht nervt!


----------



## ssiemund (3. Juli 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Warum hast Kette nicht ganz runter und dich von oben bis Parkplatz rollen lassen?...


Der Kabelbinder hat gefehlt um das Schaltwerk zu fixieren, oder halt eine Zange um den Zug vom Schaltwerk zu trennen. Aber gute Idee, ich werden noch eine Kabelzange einpacken in Zukunft 
Stephan


----------



## firefighter76 (3. Juli 2012)

wenn man euch mal alleine in deister läst baut ihr nur mist!
wenn ich dabei gewesen wäre das nicht passiert oder du hättest wenigstens runter rollen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaot-23 (3. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Der Kabelbinder hat gefehlt um das Schaltwerk zu fixieren, oder halt eine Zange um den Zug vom Schaltwerk zu trennen. Aber gute Idee, ich werden noch eine Kabelzange einpacken in Zukunft
> Stephan



ne Zange hätt ich gehabt....


----------



## r0ckZ0r (3. Juli 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> ne Zange hätt ich gehabt....



Hätte hätte Fahrradkette? 


B2T:

Ich kenne das zu gut.
Letzte Woche sage ich noch zu meinem Kollegen: "Komm für die eine Abfahrt lassen wir die Rucksäcke im Auto."
*Zisch* da war der platte Reifen.


----------



## 1Tintin (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo, ich suche noch einige Teile für den Aufbau meines neuen SX-Trail 
also schaut mal nach was Ihr so loswerden wollt.

Ich benötige:

STEUERSATZ: 1-1/8" cartridge alloy upper and 1.5" lower cartridge bearing

Gabel 180mm

Vorbau max: 30 - 40 mm

Kurbel: 1 fach oder 2 fach

Schalthebel 3 / 9 Fach

Schaltwerk:9Fach

Sattel

Griffe

Pedale: Klickies

ggf. Reifen gerne auch Specialized

Vielen Dank


----------



## JaWa1896 (4. Juli 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche noch einige Teile für den Aufbau meines neuen SX-Trail
> also schaut mal nach was Ihr so loswerden wollt.
> 
> Ich benötige:
> ...




Ich hätte nen speci-sattel von meinem enduro evo im Angebot^^


----------



## matzinski (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

schon gelesen ? 
Geplantes Bikeverbot in Hessen

Hier kann man eine Petition dagegen unterschreiben
Klick mich


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juli 2012)

Jemand Lust auf ne runde Rakete heut Abend?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Juli 2012)

Wir starten um 18h am Sportplatz, Rakete fahren wir daher bestimmt auch irgendwann im Laufe der Tour


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juli 2012)

Ich kann ab 1900. Melde mich dann


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Juli 2012)

Ok, dann stell ich das Handy laut. Nummer hast du noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (4. Juli 2012)

Stephan, solltest du kurzfristig ein Schaltauge benötigen und das vom Lux passen, meld dich bei mir!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. Juli 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf ne runde Rakete heut Abend?


auf 'ne "runde Rakete" oder lieber auf 'ne "Runde Rakete" ?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. Juli 2012)

Die neue DH Line auf der Rakete ist ja sooooooo geil. Danke danke danke dafür


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ssiemund (4. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Stephan, solltest du kurzfristig ein Schaltauge benötigen und das vom Lux passen, meld dich bei mir!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


Hallo Sebastian
Danke für das Angebot, aber ich hoffe ja das Canyon bis zum WE liefert.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## taifun (4. Juli 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die neue DH Line auf der Rakete ist ja sooooooo geil. Danke danke danke dafür
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Stimmt.Kann ich heute nach langer Deisterabstinenz bestätigen.
Macht richtig Laune


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. Juli 2012)

Homers und Taifuns Kommentar kann ich bestätigen.

Super geile Line. So kann man danach schön auf die Jump Line zu knallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (4. Juli 2012)

Gut zu wissen sollte ich dann nach meinem Urlaub mal ausprobieren.


----------



## JaWa1896 (4. Juli 2012)

Fährt morgen (Donnerstag,05.Juli 2012) jemand im Deister wo ich als Anfänger mich anschließen kann? Wäre super!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (5. Juli 2012)

JaWa1896 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen (Donnerstag,05.Juli 2012) jemand im Deister wo ich als Anfänger mich anschließen kann? Wäre super!



Fahre eventuell abends (ca. 18Uhr) 'ne kleinere Runde (2-3 Stunden).
Sage nochmal Bescheid...


----------



## 1Tintin (5. Juli 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Die neue DH Line auf der Rakete ist ja sooooooo geil. Danke danke danke dafür
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Jepp, macht Spasssss


----------



## JaWa1896 (5. Juli 2012)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Fahre eventuell abends (ca. 18Uhr) 'ne kleinere Runde (2-3 Stunden).
> Sage nochmal Bescheid...



Hast eine PN


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. Juli 2012)

Für eine Feierabendrunde wäre ich auch zu haben.

Was willst du fahren rockzor ??


----------



## r0ckZ0r (5. Juli 2012)

Fahre wohl um ca. 19:10 am Waldkater los. 
Barbie, Mögebier oder so ähnlich...


----------



## stefan'70 (7. Juli 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Homers und Taifuns Kommentar kann ich bestätigen.
> 
> Super geile Line. So kann man danach schön auf die Jump Line zu knallen.



kann ich nur zustimmen  !!! wir sind heute abend da runter !!!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. Juli 2012)

Ist heute jemand unterwegs? Würde gern mal wieder barbie und Co fahren


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## lakekeman (7. Juli 2012)

Treffe mich um 11 mit Janis am Sportplatz. Denke wir werden auch rüber fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (7. Juli 2012)

Rüber ! Ich bin schwach, alt und brauche eine Massage


----------



## Xtrashocker (7. Juli 2012)

ich bin 13:30 am sportplatz

wäre cool wenn man sich noch irgendwo treffen könnte. (bin mit handy online)


----------



## lakekeman (7. Juli 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Rüber ! Ich bin schwach, alt und brauche eine Massage



Ups ganz vergessen dass ich mit nem Greis unterwegs bin, nehme alles zurück


----------



## Hitzi (7. Juli 2012)

Rockige Grüße aus Kroatien 

Heute sollte es etwas kühler werden und da habe ich eine kleine Runde gedreht.......

Es wurden dann aber doch 35 Grad  UFF!

Grüße an die Frühschichtler


----------



## TW123 (8. Juli 2012)

Wer fährt denn nachher so?


----------



## reflux (8. Juli 2012)

auch wenn vlt. nicht das 100%ige Fahrradthema,
aber da ja viele der Leute hier in der Nähe von Wald und Natur leben
poste ich es mal, da es ziemlich dringend ist.

"...ATTENTION.....ACHTUNG.....ATTENZIONE...BITTE TEILEN!
 ich muss mich schweren herzens von meiner süßen Ronja trennen und suche  ein neues zuhause bei verantwortungsvollen menschen. Sie ist 8 Jahre  alt verträgt sich mit jedem menschen und jedem hund. sie macht sich auch  als zweithund perfekt! durch einen operierten bandscheibenvorfall kann  sie keine, oder nur noch bedingt, treppen gehen. vielleicht habt ihr ja  irgendwen in der familie oder im bekanntenkreis der viel zeit hat,  hundeerfahren ist, ebenerdig wohnt und lust auf einen traumhund hat?"

In Hannover gibt es leider so ziemlich keine bezahlbare Wohnung, die
Hunde wollen bzw. erst recht nicht, wenn es um 2 Hunde geht...

kontakt
[email protected]


----------



## stefan64 (8. Juli 2012)

Ich sach nix


----------



## njoerd (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
ist es so schwer neugebaute Obstacles nach heftigem Regen zu umfahren?? 
Ihr wisst was zu tun ist! 
Vielen Dank!


----------



## ssiemund (9. Juli 2012)

*Dienstagsrunde*
Hallo zusammen
Unter der Voraussetzung, das es Morgenabend nicht zu tolle regnet und vorallem keine Gewittergefahr besteht bin ich um 18:00 am Parkplatz in Bredenbeck. Kommt jemand mit 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (9. Juli 2012)

Ich nicht - mein LRS ist noch nicht zurück und Jens ist ja im Urlaub...

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## vinc.vega (9. Juli 2012)

Unter den Voraussetzungen bin ich auch dabei.
Gruß Oliver



ssiemund schrieb:


> *Dienstagsrunde*
> Hallo zusammen
> Unter der Voraussetzung, das es Morgenabend nicht zu tolle regnet und vorallem keine Gewittergefahr besteht bin ich um 18:00 am Parkplatz in Bredenbeck. Kommt jemand mit
> Gruß
> Stephan


----------



## wurzelpistensau (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute!
Samstag haben Kathrin und ich viele kleine und große Scherben auf dem Vendetta Trail gefunden. Einige waren zwischen Steinen eingegraben (Fahrspur) und nicht gerade klein. Guckte immer nur die Spitze raus. Die Scherben waren systematisch auf dem Trail verteilt und hatten alle Farben. An Zufälle glaube ich diesbezüglich nicht. Dafür war es eindeutig zu viel Glas! 

Wir haben versucht, so viel wie möglich zu finden. Ich hoffe, wir hatten Erfolg.

Also, Augen auf!!! 

Ich will nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen, aber solchen Arschgeigen traue ich auch Drähte zu, die zwischen Bäume gespannt sind...


----------



## Torben. (9. Juli 2012)

und wenn ein Tier rein tritt heißt es wieder: Die Biker haben ihre glasflaschen fallen lassen und dann nicht mal die Scherben mit genommen ....


----------



## Seniorenbiken (9. Juli 2012)

da hilft nur eins, den trail einmal zu fuss ablaufen mit zwei drei leuten. 

irgenwann treffen wir mal einen bei der aktion und dann schauen nicht die scherben aus dem boden sondern der kopf von dem typen und wir haben einen neuen kicker


----------



## taifun (9. Juli 2012)

Wenn dem so ist,wissen diese Typen wirklich nicht was sie tun.Ein Plattfuß ist ja nur harmlos gegen das,was sein könnte ,wenn jemand dort reinfällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nothing85 (9. Juli 2012)

Ich würde gern mal wissen...ne mal anders angefanegn...ich hab MI, Do, und Fr. frei und muss unbedingt mal raus von zu Hause. Vom Deister hört man ja viel und die Videos die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab sehen auch ganz interessant aus. Ich überlege die 3 Tage in dem Raum dort zu verbringen, wäre für Tips bezüglich der Unterkunft und Trails dankbar. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch auch Zeit mir ein zwei Sachen zu zeigen. 
Lohnen sich die 3 Tage oder hat man alles schnell abgefahren?

mfg Henning


----------



## Deleted 104857 (9. Juli 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> irgenwann treffen wir mal einen bei der aktion...



Da warte ich auch schon drauf, das wird extrem lustig


----------



## wichtigisimwald (9. Juli 2012)

Nothing85 schrieb:


> Ich würde gern mal wissen...ne mal anders angefanegn...ich hab MI, Do, und Fr. frei und muss unbedingt mal raus von zu Hause. Vom Deister hört man ja viel und die Videos die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab sehen auch ganz interessant aus. Ich überlege die 3 Tage in dem Raum dort zu verbringen, wäre für Tips bezüglich der Unterkunft und Trails dankbar. Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch auch Zeit mir ein zwei Sachen zu zeigen.
> Lohnen sich die 3 Tage oder hat man alles schnell abgefahren?
> 
> mfg Henning



Och, es gibt schon genug zu sehen/fahren für 3 Tage. Du könntest dich Mittwochabend der Feierabendrunde, ca. 19h ab Bike-Infection (in Hohenbostel) anschließen.

Donnerstagabend wollte ich selbst auch nochmal von ca. 19-21h in den Wald.

Unterkünfte in Wennigsen, Barsinghausen etc. müssten mal die Landeier hier vorschlagen, ich komm aus der Stadt


----------



## bastis (9. Juli 2012)

wurzelpistensau schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Samstag haben Kathrin und ich viele kleine und große Scherben auf dem Vendetta Trail gefunden. Einige waren zwischen Steinen eingegraben (Fahrspur) und nicht gerade klein. Guckte immer nur die Spitze raus. Die Scherben waren systematisch auf dem Trail verteilt und hatten alle Farben. An Zufälle glaube ich diesbezüglich nicht. Dafür war es eindeutig zu viel Glas!
> 
> Wir haben versucht, so viel wie möglich zu finden. Ich hoffe, wir hatten Erfolg.
> ...


                     wir haben letzte woche auch welche gefunden, nur nicht auf dem vendetta sondern auf dem ü30 der sprung vor der wall.. Da steckten sie vorm kicker schön im boden.. Komisch war es schon, schon alleine aus dem grund da es keinen rest zu der flasche gab.. Die scherben waren offensichtlich dort eingegraben worden.. Ich kann und will nicht vor jeder ersten fahrt den trail abgehen.. Sollte ich jemanden sehen der sowas tut, und wenn es nur zufall ist bei nem spaziergang mit der freundin.. Ich werde den typen nach hause verfolgen und werde auf kopfhöhe angelschnüre an seiner haustür anbringen.. Vielecht rafffen sie das dann mal.. Die glassscherbe ist nicht so schlimm, gibt eben nen platten. Aber lass mal was passieren, und wer so einen scheiss macht der spannt auch angelschnüre und legt nagelbretter.. Mit fällt da nur eins ein.. Wi xx er


----------



## schaumi (9. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

(ich weiss es gibt den Bikemarkt mit der Suchfunktion)
suche dringend einen günstigen Vorbau für mein neues Endurobike von 45 bis max. 60 mm Länge und bis max.. 180 Gramm für 1 1/8 Gabeln und 31.8mm Lenkerklemmung.

Da ich nicht weiss, ob ein kürzerer Vorbau als mein montierter 75mm am neuen Bike für mich passt, bin ich auf Eure Hilfe angewiesen.

Wenn ich den Vorbau vor dem Kauf noch testen könnte (vielleicht passt er doch nicht..???) wäre das natürlich noch besser.

Gern von Specialized.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand von Euch Deisterbikern einen übrig

Ich bin übrigens am Mittwoch bei der BI-Runde dabei (falls nicht unplanmäßiges dazwischen kommt)

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Juli 2012)

@reflux
Du kannst doch so einen Hund nicht nach 8 Jahren abgeben! Kannste nich solange eine Bude suchen, bis es passt?

@Scherbenverbuddler
Ich hab eine ziemlich genaue Vorstellung davon wer du bist! Da ich häufig im Deister unterwegs bin, werd ich Dich auch irgendwann antreffen.
Wir können dann zusammen was Schönes verbuddeln!


----------



## Seniorenbiken (10. Juli 2012)

evil ich gebe dir recht, war die woche schon vier mal unterwegs und die kommenden woche werde ich auch regelmäßig dort biken, die tage von dem vogel sind gezählt, wir werden ihn nicht körperlich züchtigen sondern einfach der polizei übergeben und der straftat bestand dürft dann wohl heftig sein. 

alleine der gedanke das ein naturfreund oder tierschützer die scherben vergräbt ist schon paradox. ich kann mir nicht vorstellen wie jemand auf so kranke gedanken kommt. 

oder vieleicht doch körperliche bestrafung


----------



## Ben-G (10. Juli 2012)

bin für gleiches mit gleichem vergelten,nur dass problem dabei wird sein dass es nur schlechtes licht auf uns wirft(biker,) und es dann heißen wird biker verprügeln naturschützer(schlechte Pr gerade für den Verein).

die dh linie auf der rakete ist ja wohl mehr als geil,danke


----------



## ssiemund (10. Juli 2012)

Ben-G schrieb:


> ....biker verprügeln naturschützer(schlechte Pr gerade für den Verein)....


wer sagt denn, dass es ein Naturschützer ist


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> *Dienstagsrunde*
> Hallo zusammen
> Unter der Voraussetzung, das es Morgenabend nicht zu tolle regnet und vorallem keine Gewittergefahr besteht bin ich um 18:00 am Parkplatz in Bredenbeck. Kommt jemand mit
> Gruß
> Stephan



 Viel Spass heute Abend und Grüße von der Insel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (10. Juli 2012)

Jemand, der seinen Müll mit dem Vorsatz andere zu schädigen oder zu verletzen in den Wald kippt, ist kein Naturschützer. Niemals.

Trotzdem, haltet bitte Abstand von Androhung körperlicher Gewalt. Immerhin ist das hier ein öffentliches Forum. Die Sache der Polizei zur Anzeige zu bringen ist der richtige Weg.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> wir haben letzte woche auch welche gefunden, nur nicht auf dem vendetta sondern auf dem ü30 der sprung vor der wall.. Da steckten sie vorm kicker schön im boden.. Komisch war es schon, schon alleine aus dem grund da es keinen rest zu der flasche gab.. Die scherben waren offensichtlich dort eingegraben worden.. Ich kann und will nicht vor jeder ersten fahrt den trail abgehen.. Sollte ich jemanden sehen der sowas tut, und wenn es nur zufall ist bei nem spaziergang mit der freundin.. Ich werde den typen nach hause verfolgen und werde auf kopfhöhe angelschnüre an seiner haustür anbringen.. Vielecht rafffen sie das dann mal.. Die glassscherbe ist nicht so schlimm, gibt eben nen platten. Aber lass mal was passieren, und wer so einen scheiss macht der spannt auch angelschnüre und legt nagelbretter.. Mit fällt da nur eins ein.. Wi xx er



Kann man nicht für die Scherbennummer auf dem U30 offiziell vom Verein eine Strafanzeige erstellt werden? Das sollte doch jetzt möglich sein und in dem Zusammenhang evtl. einen Pressebericht?


----------



## Skaot-23 (10. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> *Dienstagsrunde*
> Hallo zusammen
> Unter der Voraussetzung, das es Morgenabend nicht zu tolle regnet und vorallem keine Gewittergefahr besteht bin ich um 18:00 am Parkplatz in Bredenbeck. Kommt jemand mit
> Gruß
> Stephan



Hallo Stephan, 
werde auch da sein, halt vllt nur 10 min später 

Schöne Grüße

Patrick


----------



## EpischeEnte (10. Juli 2012)

Hey leute wie wärs mal wenn man die Barbie auf vordermann bringt ? 
Fand den Trail immer ganz gut aber jetzt kann man sich einige Teile des trails sparen


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. Juli 2012)

Da hast du recht, ist schon beinahe anmaßend, dass man für die horrenden Preise eines Tagestickets im Deister zur Zeit nur entweder halb eingerissene Trails oder Verbotsschilder vorfindet...


----------



## caromaus (10. Juli 2012)

Also wenn jemand einen da bei erwischt , dann bitte festhalten ( nach dem §127  der StPo hat je da das recht eine Person festzuhalten ', wenn eine Straftat vorliegt ...) und dann bitte anzeigen ... 

Ich finde das ist so assi!!!   ich meine scheiss auf nen platten ',- aber lass mal einen stürtzen und dann noch schön durch die Scherben rutschen ...

Nur Penner ...


----------



## njoerd (10. Juli 2012)

EpischeEnte schrieb:


> Hey leute wie wärs mal wenn man die Barbie auf vordermann bringt ?
> Fand den Trail immer ganz gut aber jetzt kann man sich einige Teile des trails sparen



macht nichts, wenn du dir ein paar Leute suchst und los legst


----------



## Madeba (10. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Kann man nicht für die Scherbennummer auf dem U30 offiziell vom Verein eine Strafanzeige erstellt werden? Das sollte doch jetzt möglich sein und in dem Zusammenhang evtl. einen Pressebericht?


dafür brauchst Du keinen Verein, das kannst Du auch ganz alleine machen 

also Warndreick aufstellen (oder so ähnlich), Fotos machen, Beweise sichern, Zeugen suchen und ab zur nächsten Dienststelle.


----------



## Madeba (10. Juli 2012)

caromaus schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand einen da bei erwischt , dann bitte festhalten ( nach dem §127  der StPo hat je da das recht eine Person festzuhalten ', wenn eine Straftat vorliegt ...) und dann bitte anzeigen ....



bist Du Dir sicher, das es sich um eine Straftat handelt ? Oder vielleicht doch "nur" eine Ordnungswidrigkeit ?

Wäre doch blöd, wegen so einer Dumpfbacke auch noch selbst Ärger zu bekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (10. Juli 2012)

moin,
ich habe hier schon länger nicht mehr mitgelesen. dürfen der ü30 und ladies denn wieder befahren werden?

greetz


----------



## hexxagon (10. Juli 2012)

Versuchte Körperverletzung ist eine Straftat.


----------



## Madeba (10. Juli 2012)

ich mag mich täuschen, aber im Moment sehe ich illegale Müllentsorgung und vielleicht noch (versuchte) Sachbeschädigung.

(nicht falsch verstehen, ich will da nix schönreden... )

Frag' doch mal nach, was aus der Nagelbrettgeschichte geworden ist...

Es reicht doch, wenn Ihr den Naturfreund bei seinem Handeln filmt. Damit könnt Ihr dann später zum Sheriff fahren, die direkte Konfrontation im Wald bringt nix.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> dafür brauchst Du keinen Verein, das kannst Du auch ganz alleine machen
> 
> also Warndreick aufstellen (oder so ähnlich), Fotos machen, Beweise sichern, Zeugen suchen und ab zur nächsten Dienststelle.



Naja, auf den anderen Trails ist das vielleicht ein wenig schwieriger!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Juli 2012)

caromaus schrieb:


> Also wenn jemand einen da bei erwischt , dann bitte festhalten ( nach dem §127  der StPo hat je da das recht eine Person festzuhalten ', wenn eine Straftat vorliegt ...) und dann bitte anzeigen ...



Genau so hatte ich mir das auch gedacht. Im Idealfall wird der Vogel dann handgreiflich und schon wird's lustig.


----------



## EpischeEnte (10. Juli 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, ist schon beinahe anmaßend, dass man für die horrenden Preise eines Tagestickets im Deister zur Zeit nur entweder halb eingerissene Trails oder Verbotsschilder vorfindet...


Falls es zu meinen Kommentar war. 
Ja bei mir gehts ich bezahle von steinhude aus wenn ich unter der woche fahre nur rund 2,30 sonst nichts, aber ich fahre halt ne stunde hin und dann frag ich mich manchmal schon ob sich das ganze lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s1c (10. Juli 2012)




----------



## Koch_MC (10. Juli 2012)

EpischeEnte schrieb:


> Hey leute wie wärs mal wenn man die Barbie auf vordermann bringt ?
> Fand den Trail immer ganz gut aber jetzt kann man sich einige Teile des trails sparen



aber echt mal buddelcrew was geht ab? glaubt ihr etwa, dass bissl gegrabe auf dem ü30 und rakete reicht etwa für die letzten wochen und ihr habt pause verdient und könnt euch auf fahren konzentrieren? haut ma nen schlag rein, wofür werdet ihr eigentlich bezahlt? 


@evil ich hoffe du hast mal eine genauere beschreibung von dem typen, wenn wir uns über den weg laufen. Würde ihm gerne zeigen, was man die so Flaschenresten noch so machen kann...


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2012)

@caromaus & Koch MC

Da es im eV ja jemanden gibt der sich mit rechtlichen Dingen auskennt, sollten solche Dinge im vornherein evtl. "lautlos" geklärt werden anstatt sie im Forum breitzutreten.

Der §127 wird durch die anzuwendende Verhältnismäßigkeit eingeschränkt, zudem ist er nur wirksam wenn die Person sich weigert sich auszuwesen. Sobald dies geschehen ist besteht kein Recht ihn festzuhalten.
Von einer Anklage ist man zudem immer noch weit weg. Würdest du mich festhalten würde ich dir meinen Namen sagen und auch meinen Ausweis zeigen, danach ganz gemütlich von dannen ziehen und sofern du nicht mit mehreren Leute da gewesen bist, im Nachinein alles abstreiten. Bei diesem Sachverhalt würde es nichteinmal zu einer Anzeige kommen, ganz zu schweigen davon wie peinlich es wäre wenn man dann gleich noch die Presse informiert hätte.

Wie die Sache mit den Scherben auch immer ausgesehen hat, sofern es Absicht war finde ich so ein Handeln auch absolut daneben und dumm, aber das eigene Handeln sollte man auch gut überdenken.

Zumal das Festhalten einer fremden Person durch eine zweite private Person immer problematisch ist. Sollte der Festgehaltene glaubhaft vermitteln können, dass er nicht wußte was man von ihm will und das er Angst um Leib und Leben hat ist man bei Notwehr angekommen. Jetzt könnte ich einen neben mir liegenden Stock greifen und ihn dir über den Kopf ziehen. Wenn ich das aus Notwehr mache ist das legitim, würdest du es machen wäre es Körperverletzung.

Wenn dann, wie Madeba schon zu bedenken gab, der eine wegen einer "Ordnungswiedrigkeit" ein Bußgeld bekommt und ihr wegen Körperverletzung angeklagt seit ist das Ganze böse nach hinten losgegangen.


----------



## EpischeEnte (10. Juli 2012)

Übrigens wäre ich ja dabei beim Buddeln


----------



## caromaus (10. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe fast jeden tag da mit zu tun und das stimmt auch nicht ganz was du sagst ,'[email protected]' ...

Naja aber darum geht es ja nicht,  sondern darum das es assi ist . Und wenn ich oder jemand anderes ihn da bei erwischt ist es Grund genung ... habe eben mit ner Freunden gesprochen die von einer Befreundeten Hundestaffel der Polizei ist und die meinte auch das es aus reicht um auf den § 127 zurück zugreifen ...
Sicher muss ich die Verhältnismäßigkeit beachten aber das muss ja in der Situation entschieden werden ...

Ich finde es auf jeden fahl total ******** von dem Penner ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (10. Juli 2012)

Tuneman. Ich bin diesmal ganz deiner Meinung.  
Die Diskussion, und vor allem die Buddelthematik sollte aber in den Vereins Fred verlegt werden. Die Radelei im Deister kommt sonst wieder zu kurz


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## wurzelpistensau (10. Juli 2012)

Auf jeden Fall sollten alle, die Scherben finden, Fotos machen und den Trail absuchen. 
In Zukunft wird eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt meine Reaktion sein, wenn ich wieder Scherben entdecke. Als Wanderer versteht sich! Als Hundebesitzer kann ich da ebenfalls ganz und gar nicht drüber lachen!!! 

Und irgendwann läuft diese Arschkrampe schon den richtigen Leuten über den Weg... Ich denke allerdings, dass Gewalt genau das ist, was der Pfosten von uns erwartet. Der wird sicher sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn er im Wald ist.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Juli 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> ...
> Die Diskussion, und vor allem die Buddelthematik sollte aber in den Vereins Fred verlegt werden. Die Radelei im Deister kommt sonst wieder zu kurz
> ...



Diesmal bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. 

Hätte Lust morgen ne Runde zu fahren, aber nur wenn das Scheißwetter sich mal ne Auszeit gönnt.


----------



## caromaus (10. Juli 2012)

War heute auf der Rakete mit Steffen und die ist im übrigen sauner (in Sachen Scherben)  ...


----------



## ssiemund (10. Juli 2012)

So, das war mal wieder nichts heute. Den ganzen Tag schönste Sonne und ausgerechnet wenn wir fahren wollen öffnet der Himmel seine Schleusen und schickt auch noch "Discobeleuchtung" und "Hintergrundmusik" dazu 
also waren es nur lächerliche 5.5km und 120 Höhenmeter, dann wurde uns das doch etwas zu ungemütlich 
Da bleibt nur die Hoffnung, das es nächsten Dienstag besser wird 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (10. Juli 2012)

caromaus schrieb:


> War heute auf der Rakete mit Steffen und die ist im übrigen sauner (in Sachen Scherben)  ...



sauner? drehen sie jetzt richtig durch?


----------



## Skaot-23 (10. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> So, das war mal wieder nichts heute. Den ganzen Tag schönste Sonne und ausgerechnet wenn wir fahren wollen öffnet der Himmel seine Schleusen und schickt auch noch "Discobeleuchtung" und "Hintergrundmusik" dazu
> also waren es nur lächerliche 5.5km und 120 Höhenmeter, dann wurde uns das doch etwas zu ungemütlich
> Da bleibt nur die Hoffnung, das es nächsten Dienstag besser wird
> Gruß
> Stephan



War zwar nur so kurz, nass war ich trotzdem wie nach 700 hm


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juli 2012)

Streiche N setze B 

Man kann übrigens bei den Bullen ähhh der Polizei auch Anzeige Online erstatten.


----------



## Ben-G (10. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> wer sagt denn, dass es ein Naturschützer ist




woher willst du dass wissen?
manchmal greifen menschen zu solchen methoden um ihr vorhaben duch zu bringen. ja vielleicht auch förster oder wildschwein, reh oder alien.
worauf es ankommt,irgend jemand fühlt sich durch das was mtbler tuen angegriffen und da liegt es meiner meinung nach nah,das es jemand ist der sich mit der natur verbunden fühlt(naturschützer, naturliebhaber,wie auch immer)


----------



## bastis (10. Juli 2012)

Phil81 schrieb:


> Streiche N setze B
> 
> Man kann übrigens bei den Bullen ähhh der Polizei auch Anzeige Online erstatten.



Zu 1. Danke 

Zu 2. Leider GEil


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> So, das war mal wieder nichts heute. Den ganzen Tag schönste Sonne und ausgerechnet wenn wir fahren wollen öffnet der Himmel seine Schleusen und schickt auch noch "Discobeleuchtung" und "Hintergrundmusik" dazu
> also waren es nur lächerliche 5.5km und 120 Höhenmeter, dann wurde uns das doch etwas zu ungemütlich
> Da bleibt nur die Hoffnung, das es nächsten Dienstag besser wird
> Gruß
> Stephan



Dann bin ich ja wieder dabei!


----------



## bastis (10. Juli 2012)

Ben-Gay schrieb:


> woher willst du dass wissen?
> manchmal greifen menschen zu solchen methoden um ihr vorhaben duch zu bringen. ja vielleicht auch förster oder wildschwein, reh oder alien.
> worauf es ankommt,irgend jemand fühlt sich durch das was mtbler tuen angegriffen und da liegt es meiner meinung nach nah,das es jemand ist der sich mit der natur verbunden fühlt(naturschützer, naturliebhaber,wie auch immer)



hey ben-Gay wann hast frei die woche?!


----------



## Torben. (10. Juli 2012)

edit


----------



## Torben. (10. Juli 2012)

EpischeEnte schrieb:


> Falls es zu meinen Kommentar war.
> Ja bei mir gehts ich bezahle von steinhude aus wenn ich unter der woche fahre nur rund 2,30 sonst nichts, aber ich fahre halt ne stunde hin und dann frag ich mich manchmal schon ob sich das ganze lohnt.



seit ihr Tüpen eigentlich alle beh... ihr kommt in den Deister und erwartet dort schön gemachte Trails hallo gehts noch? Bau dir deine eigenen Scheiss Strecken wenn du was schönes willst dann weiste mal was die Buddel Jungs die letzetn Jahre so geleistet haben und dann müssen sie sich noch anhören das doch alles voll ******** ist... ich hätte aber lieber etwas kleiner ... ein anderer ich hätte lieber großer ...
ist doch klar das die keinen Bock mehr haben wenn keiner hilft.

Die bauen das für sich und nicht für euch 

denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caromaus (10. Juli 2012)

Sorry meinte sauber bin aufs n gekommen mit meinem Handy ...


----------



## caromaus (10. Juli 2012)

Hm soll eher auf meinem Handy ...


----------



## bastis (10. Juli 2012)

kein ding, ich habe nur nicht gerafft


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juli 2012)

Torben, locker...
Die Ente hat doch sogar angeboten zu helfen...


----------



## Hannoveraner (11. Juli 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Tuneman. Ich bin diesmal ganz deiner Meinung.
> Die Diskussion, und vor allem die Buddelthematik sollte aber in den Vereins Fred verlegt werden. Die Radelei im Deister kommt sonst wieder zu kurz
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Gibt es einen eigenen Thread für den Verein?


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> ...
> denk mal drüber nach...



Genau das würde ich dir jetzt auch raten 

Lies dir bitte nochmal durch warum Quen das hier dicht gemacht hatte!



Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Gibt es einen eigenen Thread für den Verein?



HIER entlang gehts zum deisterfrende.de eV Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (11. Juli 2012)

Danke


----------



## EpischeEnte (11. Juli 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> seit ihr Tüpen eigentlich alle beh... ihr kommt in den Deister und erwartet dort schön gemachte Trails hallo gehts noch? Bau dir deine eigenen Scheiss Strecken wenn du was schönes willst dann weiste mal was die Buddel Jungs die letzetn Jahre so geleistet haben und dann müssen sie sich noch anhören das doch alles voll ******** ist... ich hätte aber lieber etwas kleiner ... ein anderer ich hätte lieber großer ...
> ist doch klar das die keinen Bock mehr haben wenn keiner hilft.
> 
> Die bauen das für sich und nicht für euch
> ...



1. Tut's mir leid das ich in meinen ersten Beitrag nicht wirklich herüberbringen konnte das ich mit anpacken sollte.
2.Will ich am Barbie Trail nichts wirklich verändern sondern einfach nur wieder aufbauen. Ich weiß ja nicht ob du den Zustand des Trails gesehen hast.
3. Und außerdem hab ich bisher und werde ich auch nicht irgendwelche großen Sprunge kritisiert.


----------



## s1c (11. Juli 2012)

Bin nachher mal auf den Ü30 gespannt. Ist da heute noch jemand in der Gegend unterwegs?


----------



## outdoor (11. Juli 2012)

*racepark schulenberg:*
vom 27.-29.07.2012 veranstalten wir das *down[c]hill-masters #1* mit rider-party aufÂ´m schiff... leinen los!

freitag: training, festland-fest
 samstag: 1. & 2. run, *party-boat mit gogo-girls *auf der okertalsperre
 sonntag: katerfrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck, longjump, best-trick

 kosten:
race-package (startgebÃ¼hr, liftbenutzung, shuttle) 30,- â¬
party-package (wie oben plus party-boat) 35,- â¬
eintritt party-boat 7,- â¬

maximal 100 starter, aktuell 45 anmeldungen in 4 tagen - ranhalten......

anmeldung dann Ã¼ber die homepage: www.racepark-schulenberg.de


----------



## Seniorenbiken (11. Juli 2012)

s1c schrieb:


> Bin nachher mal auf den Ü30 gespannt. Ist da heute noch jemand in der Gegend unterwegs?




irgendwie kommt der satz nicht an , das bei scheißwetter der Ü30 nicht gefahren werden sollte


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juli 2012)

Bitte den umgebauten Teil des Ü30 unterhalb der Schranke meiden. Wenn ihr bei dem Mistwetter dort fahrt, guckt das ganze Holz wieder raus und wir haben wieder Stress bei der Begehung.
Da fällt mir grad ein, dass dort noch Verbotsschilder stehen!


----------



## Ben-G (11. Juli 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> hey ben-Gay wann hast frei die woche?!



schwabbel,wer gibt dir das recht mich vor Leuten die ich nicht kenne zu beleidigen ?
Denk mal darüber nach...


----------



## ohneworte (12. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> *racepark schulenberg:*
> vom 27.-29.07.2012 veranstalten wir das *down[c]hill-masters #1* mit rider-party auf´m schiff... leinen los!
> 
> freitag: training, festland-fest
> ...



Und was hat diese Werbung mit Biken im Deister zu tun?


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Juli 2012)

Ist doch in Ordnung, wenn der Kollege outdoor so etwas hier vorschlägt. Vllt will ja jemand daran teilnehmen. Ich finde die Aktion eine coole Idee.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. Juli 2012)

Als wir kürzlich in Schulenberg waren, waren mindestens die Hälfte dort regelmäßige Deister-Biker. Ist also schon ok, das hier zu Posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (12. Juli 2012)

Ben-G schrieb:


> schwabbel,wer gibt dir das recht mich vor Leuten die ich nicht kenne zu beleidigen ?
> Denk mal darüber nach...



Zieh mal den Tampon raus alter


----------



## Ben-G (12. Juli 2012)

spastis schrieb:


> Zieh mal den Tampon raus alter



ja und stecke ihn in deinen vorlauten mund


----------



## bastis (12. Juli 2012)

Ben-G schrieb:


> HIER STAND MA>L EIN BÖHSER BÖHSER SATZ





ah zitier das, zitier das  so muss jetzt uff kloppe mein jung.. nächstes mal antwortest du einfach auf die fragen die ich dir stelle.. nicht auf den schiss den ich schreibe!


----------



## Ben-G (12. Juli 2012)

okay schorse und nächstes mal können wir das beleidigen in unser ig machen.
die antwort auf die frage ist freitag


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Juli 2012)

Ich fahr am Samstag nach Schulenberg.

Mal erste Parkerfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Juli 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ich fahr am Samstag nach Schulenberg.
> 
> Mal erste Parkerfahrungen sammeln.



Das ist n schöner kleiner Park mit familiärer Mannschaft. Wie bei BI. Der Schlepplift ist die erste Herausforderung 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Juli 2012)

An meiner Seite habe ich zufällig einen guten Schulenberg Experten.

Der hat auch schon einige Purzelbäume und Bruchlandungen in Schulenberg hingelegt.

Kann also nix schief gehen. Da das Wetter am WE eh kacke ist, mache ich das beste draus.


----------



## outdoor (12. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Und was hat diese Werbung mit Biken im Deister zu tun?


 
um die frage zu beantworten braucht man evtl. keine fremde hilfe. da einige von euch auch bei uns fahren könnte es unter umständen sein, dass jemand mitfahren möchte? da das rennen max. 100 teilnehmer verträgt und sich schon 65 angemeldet haben brauchen wir diese "werbung" nicht wirklich. wenn es dich stört lies doch einfach drüber weg.


----------



## bastis (12. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> um die frage zu beantworten braucht man evtl. keine fremde hilfe. da einige von euch auch bei uns fahren könnte es unter umständen sein, dass jemand mitfahren möchte? da das rennen max. 100 teilnehmer verträgt und sich schon 65 angemeldet haben brauchen wir diese "werbung" nicht wirklich. wenn es dich stört lies doch einfach drüber weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Juli 2012)

outdoor schrieb:


> um die frage zu beantworten braucht man evtl. keine fremde hilfe. da einige von euch auch bei uns fahren könnte es unter umständen sein, dass jemand mitfahren möchte? da das rennen max. 100 teilnehmer verträgt und sich schon 65 angemeldet haben brauchen wir diese "werbung" nicht wirklich. wenn es dich stört lies doch einfach drüber weg.



Nur das sich hier sich unter Umständen andere Interessen als Das Biken an sich hinter diesem Post verstecken.


----------



## [email protected] (13. Juli 2012)

Toleranz ist die Nächstenliebe der Intelligenz


----------



## So-wo (13. Juli 2012)

Hallo 

Seid nett zu einander ,so hab ich euch auch kennengelernt...
Bestell mal besseres Wetter und macht doch den regenhahn einfach mal zu 
Ich Will mal wieder in den Deister und mit euch fahren ...

Grüße aus Wöhle


----------



## Quen (13. Juli 2012)

Back to topic, please. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Nur das sich hier sich unter Umständen andere Interessen als Das Biken an sich hinter diesem Post verstecken.



Und... wen stört's?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juli 2012)

Ich werde die geplante Harztour dieses WE nicht fahren. Weil ich aber den freigehaltenen Tag nicht mit faulenzen verbringen will,  suche ich noch ein paar wetterfeste Kollegen für eine DK ähnliche Tour im Deister. Wer ist morgen dabei?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaumi (13. Juli 2012)

Was verstehst Du denn unter DK ähnliche Tour?

Gruss Ronny


----------



## Koch_MC (13. Juli 2012)

DK = Dauer Klitschnass? =)


----------



## wichtigisimwald (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn wir nicht so früh starten, bin ich dabei!

Zuerst wollen die häuslichen Pflichten wie Kühlschrank auffüllen etc. erledigt sein..

Wo will der Herr denn nass werden?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juli 2012)

also... die Tour startet um 11:00 bei Bike Infection in Hohenbostel (letztes Haus rechte Seite Richtung Bantorf -> A2, oder erstes Haus linke Seite aus Richtung Bantorf )
Kreuzbuche, Feggendorfer, Heisterburgtrail, Schmierseife, Nordmannsturm, Teerweg, Römer, Rakete, dann mal schauen. Alles gut fahrbar mit HT oder Tourenfully, ohne Sprünge und sonstige Stunts (bei Nässe gehen die kaputt) 4 Einkehrmöglichkeiten entlang der Strecke je nach Zeit und Wetter (Forsthaus Blumenhagen, Teufelsbrücke, Mooshütte, Nordmannsturm) ca. 35 km und 1000 HM, gemütlich.

DK = Deisterkreisel = legendäre Touren durch den Deister mit hohem Trailanteil und ca. 30 Teilnehmern bei jedem Wetter. Es gab schon 4 davon und dieses jahr ist auch wieder einer in Planung


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß ist vielleicht der falsche Thread, aber ich habe ja hier genug Experten die sowas wissen könnten.
Fahre morgen nach Schulenberg und da hat es ja die ganze Woche geregnet. Da hätte ich eine Frage zur Reifenwahl. Wäre es vom Grip besser meine Rubber Queens draufzulassen oder auf meine Maxxis Minion DH F zu wechseln ?


----------



## Torben. (13. Juli 2012)

Die Maxxis Minion sind bei Nässe nicht so geil....


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Juli 2012)

Im Nassen Waldboden hast du vom Minion eigentlich nichts, der ist sofort zu, Queen ist da noch etwas selbstreinigend. 
Vorteil vom Minion wäre lediglich eine höhere Pannensicherheit bzw du kannst mit wenig(er) Druck fahren. Erhöht den minimalen Rutschgrip aber auch nicht wirklich


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Juli 2012)

Alles klar dann bleibe ich dabei.

Danke.


----------



## So-wo (13. Juli 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> also... die Tour startet um 11:00 bei Bike Infection in Hohenbostel (letztes Haus rechte Seite Richtung Bantorf -> A2, oder erstes Haus linke Seite aus Richtung Bantorf )
> Kreuzbuche, Feggendorfer, Heisterburgtrail, Schmierseife, Nordmannsturm, Teerweg, Römer, Rakete, dann mal schauen. Alles gut fahrbar mit HT oder Tourenfully, ohne Sprünge und sonstige Stunts (bei Nässe gehen die kaputt) 4 Einkehrmöglichkeiten entlang der Strecke je nach Zeit und Wetter (Forsthaus Blumenhagen, Teufelsbrücke, Mooshütte, Nordmannsturm) ca. 35 km und 1000 HM, gemütlich.
> 
> DK = Deisterkreisel = legendäre Touren durch den Deister mit hohem Trailanteil und ca. 30 Teilnehmern bei jedem Wetter. Es gab schon 4 davon und dieses jahr ist auch wieder einer in Planung



Wann ist die Tour ...Samstag oder Sonntag


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Juli 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ich weiß ist vielleicht der falsche Thread, aber ich habe ja hier genug Experten die sowas wissen könnten.
> Fahre morgen nach Schulenberg und da hat es ja die ganze Woche geregnet. Da hätte ich eine Frage zur Reifenwahl. Wäre es vom Grip besser meine Rubber Queens draufzulassen oder auf meine Maxxis Minion DH F zu wechseln ?



Ich würd sagen, Du kommst nochma rum heute abend und holst dir nen Satz MuddyMaryTrailstar2-Ply-PiPaPo ab...Ich hatte die gefühlt nie an irgendeiner Gripgrenze weder im Steilen, im steilen Nass, auf der steilen, nassen Wurzel noch im Schlamm. Nur wenn man hohe Absätze bräsig mit 1,5km/h runterrollt können auch die nix mehr machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juli 2012)

Sonny. Samstag um 11:00 bei Bike infection 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juli 2012)

Neues vom biken mit Hund. 





Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## So-wo (13. Juli 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sonny. Samstag um 11:00 bei Bike infection
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Ich hab's mir gedacht ,muss leider bis 15 Uhr arbeiten ...


----------



## wichtigisimwald (14. Juli 2012)

Ich bin heute raus. Das Wetter beschert Rüsselpest und dicken Kopf!

Wann wirds mal wieder richtig Sommer?


----------



## So-wo (14. Juli 2012)

Was rollt Sonntag so bei euch ,ich muss aufs Rad egal bei welchen Wetter 
Für heute sind 12 Stunden Dauerredner mit 30l pro Stunde ,also bin ich auf der Arbeit gut aufgehoben ....(brech ) 
Oder heute Abend auf der garten party )) soviel Rotwein trinken das mir der kopf Sonntag brummt aber dann scheint wahrscheinlich die Sonne 
Also was tun ...


----------



## Quen (15. Juli 2012)

Jens, bist du DI wieder dabei?

Falls ja, könnte das mit nem Leih-/Testrad klappen?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. Juli 2012)

Ach Regen was ist das schon.

Schulenberg war gestern der Knaller. Regen, Sonne, Regen, Sonne usw...
Dementsprechend waren die auch die Abfahrten. Matsch pur.

Wobei, das war das geilste Training was man bekommen kann. Teilweise extrem Situationen wo man sich nicht mehr aufs Rad verlassen darf sondern selber richtig hart arbeiten musste. 
Der Lift war zwar am Anfang meine größte Hürde aber habe es doch recht gut hinbekommen.


----------



## ohneworte (15. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Jens, bist du DI wieder dabei?
> 
> Falls ja, könnte das mit nem Leih-/Testrad klappen?
> 
> ...



Moin,

Wir sind morgen Abend wieder zurück in Deutschland und somit sollte dem nichts im Wege stehen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ssiemund (15. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Jens, bist du DI wieder dabei?
> 
> Falls ja, könnte das mit nem Leih-/Testrad klappen?...


Prima, wenn du wieder mitfährst Sebastian. Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter außer Gewitter  sonst kommt man hier nicht zum Radeln 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (16. Juli 2012)

Ich habe da mal 'ne Frage an die Urge-Helm Träger: Wo bekommt man Ersatzpolster / replacement pads für einen Endur-o-matic zu kaufen? Gibt es die bei BI?


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2012)

BI kann die bestimmt auch besorgen, sonst im Zweifelsfall immer bei Chainreaction


----------



## matzinski (16. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> BI kann die bestimmt auch besorgen, sonst im Zweifelsfall immer bei Chainreaction


CRC hab' ich auch gesehen, leider ist Lieferzeit immer so verdammt lang


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2012)

Welche Polster hast du denn drin? Ich habe die dünnen noch unbenutzt rumliegen.


----------



## Quen (16. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Prima, wenn du wieder mitfährst Sebastian. Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter außer Gewitter  sonst kommt man hier nicht zum Radeln
> Gruß
> Stephan





ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wir sind morgen Abend wieder zurück in Deutschland und somit sollte dem nichts im Wege stehen!
> 
> ...


Ich kann doch nicht mit dabei sein - euch aber viel Spaß, bis bald! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## matzinski (16. Juli 2012)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Welche Polster hast du denn drin? Ich habe die dünnen noch unbenutzt rumliegen.


Danke für das Angebot. Die dünnen wären auch die gewesen, die ich gebraucht hätte. 

Zum Hintergrund: Ich habe die Teile gestern zusammen mit den anderen Dreckklamotten mit in die Waschmaschine gestopft. Zwar schon in so einen Wäschebeutel, aber da sind sie nicht drin geblieben. Die Folge war, dass sich die Kletts von den Handschuhen, die auch mit in der Maschine waren, an die Polster drangepappt haben und die Deckschicht vom Schaumstoff gerissen haben. 

Da ich das Ganze jetzt aber mit "Muttis" Nähmaschine wieder zusammen geballert habe, brauche ich doch keine neuen Polster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2012)

Gut zu wissen, dann werde ich meinen wohl nur beste Handwäsche zukommen lassen. 

Sollte sich dein "Selbstgeschneidertes" auflösen meld dich einfach nochmal.


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2012)

Kann Eike das eigentlich noch kleben?






is aber nich seins






bei ihm wär der Gabelschaft wie geleckt gewesen


----------



## firefighter76 (16. Juli 2012)

das ist nachgerüsteter verstellbarer lenkwinkel


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Juli 2012)

wie geht sowas  

aber eike hätte das wieder gerichtet. 
zwar nicht mit ner coladose ( zu dünnes blech) aber ne tomatendose sollte reichen


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich kann doch nicht mit dabei sein - euch aber viel Spaß, bis bald!
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Schade!


----------



## Hitzi (16. Juli 2012)

Flicken ala "stuntzi"......

Liegt das am kurzen Vorbau?


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Juli 2012)

Ist da jemand auf dem Ü30 über eine Granate gefahren? Gibt es Fotos von den Resten des Fahrers?


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Juli 2012)

Wieso gibt es Krater auf dem Ü30 ?
Über manche Stellen würde ich mir auch Gedanken machen.

Genauso wie die Eisenkante auf der Rakete kurz nach dem kleinen Steinfeld im oberen Teil. Alles sehr mysteriös.


----------



## Skaot-23 (17. Juli 2012)

Moin liebe Dienstagsrunde!

Da ich morgen an die Nordsee fahre und heut abend noch das Auto bepacke bin ich leider raus für heute und nächste Woche. 
An der Küste werd ich mal andersrum fahren, statt 30km und 700hm werdens wohl 700km auf 30hm 

Schöne Grüße

Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Moin liebe Dienstagsrunde!
> 
> Da ich morgen an die Nordsee fahre und heut abend noch das Auto bepacke bin ich leider raus für heute und nächste Woche.
> An der Küste werd ich mal andersrum fahren, statt 30km und 700hm werdens wohl 700km auf 30hm
> ...




Wer kommt denn nachher?


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Juli 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kann Eike das eigentlich noch kleben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leichtbau Schrott


----------



## ohneworte (17. Juli 2012)

Moin,

ich bin dann leider wegen kurzfristiger privater Verpflichtungen auch für heute Abend raus.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Kampfmaschine (17. Juli 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Leichtbau Schrott



Wie geht das denn?


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Juli 2012)

uuuuhhh, so eine offene Wunde tut schon weh


----------



## ssiemund (17. Juli 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin dann leider wegen kurzfristiger privater Verpflichtungen auch für heute Abend raus.
> 
> ...


 tja und da war's nur noch einer. 29km und 727Hm, so in etwa wie immer Dienstags, aber trozdem ich die Stille der Natur mag, etwas öde fand ich es schon so alleine. Nun denn, ich verabschied mich dann auch mal in den Urlaub, die nächsten zwei Dienstage bin ich nicht da.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> tja und da war's nur noch einer. 29km und 727Hm, so in etwa wie immer Dienstags, aber trozdem ich die Stille der Natur mag, etwas öde fand ich es schon so alleine. Nun denn, ich verabschied mich dann auch mal in den Urlaub, die nächsten zwei Dienstage bin ich nicht da.
> Gruß
> Stephan



warst du das , den ich am taternpfahl gesehen habe und oben am kamm , wo ich grad am quatschen mit einem bekannten war ?


----------



## ssiemund (17. Juli 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> warst du das , den ich am taternpfahl gesehen habe und oben am kamm , wo ich grad am quatschen mit einem bekannten war ?


wenn du ein Cube Hardtail und ne weiße Jacke hattest, ja in der Tat, dann sind wir uns ein paar Mal begegnet 
Stephan


----------



## Quen (18. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> tja und da war's nur noch einer. 29km und 727Hm, so in etwa wie immer Dienstags, aber trozdem ich die Stille der Natur mag, etwas öde fand ich es schon so alleine. Nun denn, ich verabschied mich dann auch mal in den Urlaub, die nächsten zwei Dienstage bin ich nicht da.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Schönen Urlaub, Stephan! 

Bald ist hoffentlich auch mein LRS zurück - dann geht's wieder rund. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hülemüll (18. Juli 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Kann Eike das eigentlich noch kleben?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eike klebt ALLLES!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> wenn du ein Cube Hardtail und ne weiße Jacke hattest, ja in der Tat, dann sind wir uns ein paar Mal begegnet
> Stephan



Kommenden Dienstag bin ich aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen auch nicht dabei.


----------



## Deleted 28330 (18. Juli 2012)

sein schrottbike hat ewig gehalten, und dann das. wie ist das passiert? crash/fahrfehler oder einfach vom fahren?

thomas hat endlich ein video zusammengeschnitten. 
[yt=biken im zuhause]Ab-pSQZD5Ps?hd=1[/yt]


----------



## firefighter76 (18. Juli 2012)

bild ist von pinkbike


----------



## süntelrocker (19. Juli 2012)

N'Abend miteinander. Am Sonntag hat sich das Mud Flap von meinem Speci Enduro einfach so dünne gemacht. Es hat sich, ohne sich von mir zu verabschieden auf Entdeckungstour in den Deister gemacht. Evtl. will es die Gegend um Schiebedach oder Römer erkunden, kann aber auch auf dem Weg von Bad Münder zum Pass entlaufen sein oder es treibt sich zwischen Laub, Jägerstieg, Springe rum. Falls es irgendwem über den Weg läuft und nach dem Weg nach Hause fragen sollte würde ich mich über eine PN freuen.

 Danke und Happy Trails 

olli


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Juli 2012)

Alex, schönes Rumgeheize! Wann hat es eigentlich das letzte Mal gestaubt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (19. Juli 2012)

lang lang ist´s her


----------



## Deleted 28330 (19. Juli 2012)

danke! die auzfnahmen entstandem vor dem beginn des "sommers". aber vor ca. 3 wochen haben wir noch im trockenen gefilmt.


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. Juli 2012)

Sommer, trockene Strecken....das wäre schön 

Im aufgeweichten Zustand gehen ja viele Strecken kaputt.


----------



## Hitzi (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte den Sommer schon...... 19 Tage über 30 Grad macht auch mürbe und viel Dreck am Bike 

Letzten Sonntag die Gegenbewegung mit 12 - 15 Grad im Harz und total nasser Untergrund.......


----------



## schappi (20. Juli 2012)

Du bist ja sooo gemein!!!


----------



## Hitzi (21. Juli 2012)

Ich? Nein 

Gibt es morgen eine Frühschicht?

Wann und wo?


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Juli 2012)

Kann mir einer von euch die Kriterien für den Sturzpokal nennen ?


----------



## firefighter76 (21. Juli 2012)

eine nicht alltägliche bodenprobe und zeugen die das belegen können besser film oder foto damit alle was davon haben


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Juli 2012)

mist, dann bin ich raus.

Habe nur 4 Hamburger Fahrer die beweisen können, dass ich eine Boden -und Baumprobe gestanden habe.


----------



## Schoberson (21. Juli 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> mist, dann bin ich raus.
> 
> Habe nur 4 Hamburger Fahrer die beweisen können, dass ich eine Boden -und Baumprobe gestanden habe.


Deine Waldpflege war sehr elegant, dass können wir bezeugen

Schöne Grüße aus der Hansestadt, hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Juli 2012)

Definitiv  ...sitze jetzt hier mit einem dicken Knie.
Hat sich vorhin gar nicht so schlimm angefühlt.

Egal war trotzdem gut.


----------



## stefan64 (21. Juli 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich? Nein
> 
> Gibt es morgen eine Frühschicht?
> 
> Wann und wo?



Yep.
8:30 BB und 10:00 Egestorf Bahnhof.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2012)

@tmf, erzähl!


----------



## momme (21. Juli 2012)

Und tmf: Erzähl auch die Kletter-Geschichte vom Dornrösschen! Vielleicht gibt´s dafür ja auch einen Pokal in einer anderen Kategorie....


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Juli 2012)

@momme: Kletter Geschichte ?? ich bin eher gerutscht, anstatt zu klettern/fahren was auch immer. Was für ein Pokal meinst du ?

@jammerlappen: Ort: untere Anliegerkurve auf dem Dornröschen.
Ich war eigentlich schon durch den Anlieger durch. Irgendwie kam mir dann das Hinterrad zu nahe. Habe dann eine Art seitlichen Purzelbaum über den restlichen Anlieger gemacht und habe am nächsten Baum gebremst.

Naja der Baum hat mich eher gebremst


----------



## NightWing77 (22. Juli 2012)

Moin, da heut ja mal wieder endlich die Sonne scheint  
und ich von meinem Tchechien Fahrradtrip wieder zu Hause bin, 
wollte ich mal horchen wer, wann heute, wo, wann fährt.
Brauch anstatt Asphalt (Elberadweg) mal wieder endlich was vernüftiges unter de Räder.


----------



## momme (22. Juli 2012)

@tmf: Nicht bös´ gemeint. Mir wurde eine Geschichte erzählt, dass Ihr an einer Stelle weiterfahren wolltet, Du aber Dein Rad an einer ungünstigen Stelle geparkt hattest. Das soll wohl sehr lustig gewesen sein. Ich musste jedenfalls auch lachen, als mir das erzählt wurde.


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Juli 2012)

@momme: Achso das Ding...joa sah recht ungewöhnlich aus 
Rad klemmte an einer ungünstigen Position. Sprich ich musste etwas klettern.
Ich bin aber vorsichtig, wenn sich vor mir einer langmacht und sich der Vorderreifen verabschiedet.


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Juli 2012)

hallo jungs, geht morgen abend ne gemütliche runde ab taternpfahl. 
wenn ja und nur wenn´s auch wirklich gemütlich ist, wär ich dabei . 

schnell geht frühestens nach der op und der 10-wöchigen pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc.vega (23. Juli 2012)

Ich wäre mal wieder dabei und muss auch nicht ab Bredenbeck starten.

Gruß O.


----------



## Marian2481 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich war gerade im Deister unterwegs. Was soll ich sagen, am Bike kaum Matsch dafür ne Menge staub


----------



## Hitzi (23. Juli 2012)

Aktuell aus NP 


 23.07.2012 | 22:04 Uhr
Barsinghausen
Bald legale Bikerstrecken im Deister?
Die Mountainbiker im Deister kommen ihrem Ziel, der offiziellen Freigabe der beiden sogenannten Downhill-Trails zwischen Egestorf und Wennigsen - offenbar näher. "Wir befinden uns auf der Zielgeraden", sagt der Vorsitzende des Vereins deisterfreun.de, Oliver Reich.

Barsinghausen. In den vergangenen Monaten hatte es bei der Vorbereitung der beiden genehmigten Strecken Probleme mit der Forstverwaltung und der Naturschutzbehörde der Region gegeben. Sprunghügel und andere von den Mountainbikern gestaltete Hindernisse auf den Trails seien eindeutig zu groß ausgefallen, sagt der Sprecher des Forstamtes Saupark, Joachim Hansmann.

Nach einer - auch wegen ungeklärter Haftungsfragen - im Frühjahr ausgesprochenen Sperrung der Strecken haben sich nun offenbar alle Beteiligten noch einmal zusammengerauft: In der vergangenen Woche hat es einen Ortstermin im Deister mit Vertretern der Sportler, der Region und der Forstbehörden gegeben. Nach den Worten von deisterfreund.de-Sprecher Mirko Haendel ist dabei Einvernehmen erzielt worden, dass der Trail mit dem Namen Ü 30 so entschärft wird, wie es auf einem rund 200 Meter langen Teilstück im oberen Bereich bereits vollzogen worden sei.

Das weitere Problem der zunächst unzureichenden Versicherung könne ebenfalls gelöst werden, sagte Haendel. Wir hatten zunächst eine Versicherung abgeschlossen, die nur Vereinsmitglieder einschließt. Das solle nun kurzfristig nachgebessert werden. Erst wenn alle Probleme beseitigt sind, kann der Vertrag zwischen dem Bikerverein und den Landesforsten über eine zweijährige Probephase abgeschlossen werden.

Hansmann betont das Interesse der Forstverwaltung an dieser Abmachung. Wir wollen das gern probieren. Nach den Worten von Regionssprecher Klaus Abelmann soll über eine naturschutzrechtliche Ausnahmegenehmigung entschieden werden, sobald die Umbauarbeiten auf dem Ü-30-Trail abgeschlossen sind.


----------



## jaydee1980 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte mal ne frage. 
Könnt ihr relativ einfache aber schöne mtb Strecken im deister die ihr verraten mögt? Ich fahre das Fuji Nevada Ltd. Und meine Freundin ein bulls vanida. Wir sind auch beide noch nicht die besten Fahrer. Ich würde ja auch in einer Gruppe mitfahren aber meine Freundin hat angst das sie dann alle aufhält 

LG Daniel


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. Juli 2012)

Fährt die große Mittwochrsunde ab Bike Infection morgen Abend wieder? Wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Kacy (24. Juli 2012)

H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Fährt die große Mittwochrsunde ab Bike Infection morgen Abend wieder? Wenn ja, wann?



Das würde mich auch interessieren!

Die Tage werden schon wieder kürzer. Um 21:30 Uhr ist es düster im Deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (24. Juli 2012)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ne frage.
> Könnt ihr relativ einfache aber schöne mtb Strecken im deister die ihr verraten mögt? Ich fahre das Fuji Nevada Ltd. Und meine Freundin ein bulls vanida. Wir sind auch beide noch nicht die besten Fahrer. Ich würde ja auch in einer Gruppe mitfahren aber meine Freundin hat angst das sie dann alle aufhält
> 
> LG Daniel



Habt ihr morgen tagsüber Zeit? Bin mit dem Enduro im Deister unterwegs und kann euch was zeigen.


----------



## taifun (24. Juli 2012)

War evil heute an Messe Ost unterwegs?


----------



## 1Tintin (24. Juli 2012)

Verkaufe ein Specialized Hotrock Girl in PINK.

Das Bike ist von meiner Tochter gefahren worden.

Das Bike hat die normalen Gebrauchsspuren.

Kein Bikepark, nur kleinere StÃ¼rze

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1173552

VB:120â¬


----------



## jammerlappen (24. Juli 2012)

Ja geilo, Ellma sucht grade! Vielleicht weredt Ihr Euch ja einig


----------



## jaydee1980 (24. Juli 2012)

sundancer schrieb:


> Habt ihr morgen tagsüber Zeit? Bin mit dem Enduro im Deister unterwegs und kann euch was zeigen.



Hallo leider haben wir morgen keine zeit. 
Wir haben vor nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende in den deister zu fahren wahrscheinlich an einen Samstag. 

Mir stellt sich aber auch die Frage ob wir mit unseren hardtails mit einen enduro mithalten können


----------



## Scott-y (24. Juli 2012)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Hallo leider haben wir morgen keine zeit.
> Wir haben vor nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende in den deister zu fahren wahrscheinlich an einen Samstag.
> 
> Mir stellt sich aber auch die Frage ob wir mit unseren hardtails mit einen enduro mithalten können



 Hier ist keiner auf der Flucht. Die Trails fahren die meisten nie in einem Stück durch. Es wird immer zwischedurch gewartet. Es kann ja mal sein das einer Hilfe brauch.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (24. Juli 2012)

@Jaydee: nur Mut! Die meisten Deisterjäger sind total entspannt und auf Anfänger wird immer gewartet! Jedenfalls hab ich diese Erfahrung gemacht! Hängt Euch einfach am WE an eine Gruppe mit ran, der Rest ergibt sich von alleine!


----------



## sundancer (25. Juli 2012)

Da muss ich Scotty zustimmen. Bin am Sonntag morgen auch nochmal mit ner kleineren Truppe unterwegs. Da allerdings ausschliesslich Dhler. Das heißt, wir schieben nach oben. Wir starten wahrscheinlich gegen zehn am Sonntag im Westdeister. Genauer Startort steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## EpischeEnte (25. Juli 2012)

Ist heute wer im Deister ? ;D Keine große Touren eher DH. 
Kenne allerdings bisher nur den Farnweg und Barbiegrab bin aber für neues offen!


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Juli 2012)

@taifun
War Kollega. Liegt nur leicht verletzt im Krankenhaus. Ich glaub das sind 3 Mille Schaden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (25. Juli 2012)

Oh my god.
der ist jetzt aber ganz ganz oben auf der Shitliste eures Chefs?
Son, Mast kann halt nicht zur Seite springen.
Evel vielleicht solltest du mal als Verbesserungsvorschlag einbringen, die Gleisführung in den Wendeschleifen als Anlieger zu gestalten


----------



## moe23 (25. Juli 2012)

Ist am Freitag, so ab Mittag, eine DH Gruppe unterwegs?


----------



## Torben. (25. Juli 2012)

evel erzähl was ist schon wiueder passiert?


----------



## longtom (26. Juli 2012)

Moin,
ich mach heute abend eine schnelle cc Runde, Treffpunkt A2 Brücke Mooshütte 19.30Uhr, schnell rauf schnell wieder runter, bei Bedarf wiederholen, kommt jemand mit?
longtom


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. Juli 2012)

Torben, auf der News-seite von HAZ oder NP sind ein paar nette Fotos vom Unfall am Dienstag.


----------



## schappi (26. Juli 2012)

Hier 2 Bilder, darum meine Anmerkung, der Bautrupp sollte da mal einen schönen Anlieger reinbauen


----------



## EpischeEnte (26. Juli 2012)

3 Bilder wohl eher.


----------



## herkulars (26. Juli 2012)

"So ein Steinschlag ist alles andere als harmlos. Carglass repariert, Carglass tauscht aus..."


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juli 2012)

A2 würde ich meiden wollen...hat wer lust gegen 18h ab Spochtplatz zu gurken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (26. Juli 2012)

Gibt es irgendeine runde die mich im Zuge einer endurorunde nächste woche mal in die tiefen des westdeister einführen kann?  

Ich kenne bis auf Klo und Römer gar nix. Besonders Richtung bahn sieht es mit singletrails nett aus auf der Karte... 

Gesendet von meinem MB525 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## schappi (27. Juli 2012)

homer und seine Endurorunde werden dich bestimmt gern mitnehmen. Die Starten immer am Sportplatz Basche (Parkplatz Deisterfreilichtbühne)


----------



## Homer_Simplon (27. Juli 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> homer und seine Endurorunde werden dich bestimmt gern mitnehmen. Die Starten immer am Sportplatz Basche (Parkplatz Deisterfreilichtbühne)



stimmt genau, meistens um 19:00 Dienstag oder Mittwoch


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. Juli 2012)

Wir fahren heute um 11:00 am Sportplatz los und fahren rüber zur buddelgruppe auf dem ü30


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2012)

Wir kommen erst 10:07h in Basche an, tauschen dann hoffentlich ein Rad bei Olli und kommen dann wohl besser nach...


----------



## RoseBeef (29. Juli 2012)

Regen ...fällt dann wohl aus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2012)

neee, wieso?


----------



## schappi (29. Juli 2012)

Hier regnet nichts!
Findet Statt!


----------



## LocoFanatic (30. Juli 2012)

bin mal wieder im Lande und will fahren 
kommt jemand mit?
Start: HEUTE, 17:30 / 18:00 ab SPR, dann Ostdeister bis abends.

Grüße
Charles


----------



## Skaot-23 (31. Juli 2012)

Wer ist denn heute alles bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei?


----------



## ohneworte (31. Juli 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn heute alles bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei?



Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich das zeitlich schaffen werde!


----------



## Quen (31. Juli 2012)

Ich schaffe es zeitlich absolut nicht.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (31. Juli 2012)

Bin in CLP ....Hausmesse


----------



## Skaot-23 (31. Juli 2012)

ohjee... hier fängts grad an zu regnen, die heutige Runde mach ich auf der Couch


----------



## RoseBeef (2. August 2012)

Sonntag ab 10:30 jemand am Start   ? ---> Parkplatz Basche


----------



## Seniorenbiken (3. August 2012)

Sonntag ist keiner am start, da sind alle am bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (3. August 2012)

Bitte um Rat:

Wer weiss wo ich in Hannover/Umgebung auf die schnelle mein Innenlager nachdrehen lassen kann?? 

gruss


----------



## ProjektT (3. August 2012)

bastis schrieb:


> Bitte um Rat:
> 
> Wer weiss wo ich in Hannover/Umgebung auf die schnelle mein Innenlager nachdrehen lassen kann??
> 
> gruss


 
Hi!

Frag mal bei Bike-Infection nach, ob die das passende Werkzeug haben!

http://www.bike-infection.de/

Grüße


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2012)

Reset Racing


----------



## Homer_Simplon (3. August 2012)

Seniorenbiken schrieb:


> Sonntag ist keiner am start, da sind alle am bauen



aber erst ab 14:00 

Samstag werde ich auch ab 10:00 vom Spochtplatz aus starten und anschließend die Schaufel schwingen


----------



## bastis (3. August 2012)

danke! habe es für kleines geld hier machen könenn


----------



## jaydee1980 (6. August 2012)

Moin Moin

ich wollte mit meiner Freundin am Sonntag das erste mal inden Deister fahren zum biken.
Da wir beide nur einfache hardtails haben und auch noch nicht große erfahrungen haben wollte ich mal fragen ob am sonntag jemand da ist der uns mit unter seine fittiche nimmt und uns ein paar relativ einfache trails zeigen mag.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## EpischeEnte (6. August 2012)

Einer heute unterwegs?
Downhillmäßig? ;D


----------



## ssiemund (6. August 2012)

Hallo
ist Morgen jemand von der Dienstagsgruppe da  wäre dann um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Skaot-23 (6. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo
> ist Morgen jemand von der Dienstagsgruppe da  wäre dann um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz
> Gruß
> Stephan



bin da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (6. August 2012)

jaydee1980 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> ich wollte mit meiner Freundin am Sonntag das erste mal inden Deister fahren zum biken.
> Da wir beide nur einfache hardtails haben und auch noch nicht große erfahrungen haben wollte ich mal fragen ob am sonntag jemand da ist der uns mit unter seine fittiche nimmt und uns ein paar relativ einfache trails zeigen mag.
> ...



Wir können euch da was zeigen wo man gut fahren kann!
einfach nur melden.


----------



## Basche (6. August 2012)

Hat hier jemand einen Lagerauszieher für 10mm Innendurchmesser den er mir leihen könnte?


----------



## ohneworte (6. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo
> ist Morgen jemand von der Dienstagsgruppe da  wäre dann um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz
> Gruß
> Stephan



Bin arbeiten auf Messe!


----------



## bastis (6. August 2012)

hallo basche..  einen lagerauszieher?? Was ist das  meinst du vielleicht einen lagerschlüssel, um das innenlager rauszudrehen? Wäre aber sehr merkürdig, von der grösse her. Eventuell meinst du einen kurbelabzieher? Drück dich doch mal etwas genauer aus bitte.. Dann kann dir sicherlich auch geholfen werden....


----------



## taifun (6. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bin arbeiten auf Messe!



lügner


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. August 2012)

Apropos Messe: Wen sieht man denn auf der Eurobike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (6. August 2012)

Uns...Ich bin mit Focus Testräder am 28.08 beim Demoday


----------



## taifun (6. August 2012)

*


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. August 2012)

Läuft, dann komm ich dich mal besuchen


----------



## Basche (7. August 2012)

Ich meine sowas: http://www.24mx.de/motocross/p/lage...-8-30mm/983/werkzeug/k22/werkzeug-motor/s318/. Ich will damit die Industrielager aus der Schwinge eines 2008er SX Trail heraus bekommen. Habe sonst alle draußen, bis auf die vier letzten in der Sitzstrebe


----------



## NightWing77 (7. August 2012)

Wer ist denn überhaupt alles so auf der Eurobike und an welchem Tag ?

Hab mir fest vorgenommen diesmal endlich mal da hinzufahren. 
Wohl mit dem Auto, Bahn brauch zu lange und auch zu teuer genau wie fliegen.


----------



## sundancer (7. August 2012)

Fuer normale Besucher ist die Eurobike eh nur einen Tag auf. Ich glaube Samstags. Musst du mal nachschauen.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## NightWing77 (7. August 2012)

Ja ich weiß, Samstag ist der offizielle Besuchertag.

Aber man kann sich ja auch sonen Ausweis besorgen, das man dann zu den Fachbesuchern zählt


----------



## sundancer (7. August 2012)

Na dann viel Erfolg


----------



## Skaot-23 (7. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo
> ist Morgen jemand von der Dienstagsgruppe da  wäre dann um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz
> Gruß
> Stephan



Sry, bin draussen. Die Waschmaschine hat grad die Küche geflutet.


----------



## ssiemund (7. August 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Sry, bin draussen. Die Waschmaschine hat grad die Küche geflutet.


ok, dann halt mal wieder alleine 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc.vega (7. August 2012)

Uups, eh schon zu spät. Bin beruflich in Goslar und drehe diese Woche hier meine Runden.



ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo
> ist Morgen jemand von der Dienstagsgruppe da  wäre dann um 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Parkplatz
> Gruß
> Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (7. August 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> lügner



Nix Lüge, durchgehend Donnerstag bis Dienstag....


----------



## ohneworte (7. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Apropos Messe: Wen sieht man denn auf der Eurobike?



Alle vier Messetage vor Ort!


----------



## ohneworte (7. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Läuft, dann komm ich dich mal besuchen



Dann kann Alex Dich ja zu mir weiterschicken.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (7. August 2012)

Sehr gut, ein paar bekannte Gesichter


----------



## taifun (7. August 2012)

Och...da gibt es viele bekannte Gesichter,
Und schöne neue Bikes....nur die für Jens sind noch nicht fertig!


----------



## momme (9. August 2012)

In den letzten Jahren gab´s ja vermehrt merkwürdige Nachrichten aus dem Deister.... Jetzt taucht wieder so eine auf: 

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...ge/Gibt-es-bald-einen-Rutschenpark-im-Deister 

Leider ist der Artikel kostenpflichtig; aber alleine die Einleitung lässt das Herz schon höher schlagen. 
Sachen gibt´s....! Wer hätte vor ein paar Jahren gedacht, dass sich die Geschichte mal in so eine Richtung verändern wird.


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. August 2012)

Jetzt geht's ab! Bikepark im Deister!!!


----------



## sundancer (9. August 2012)

Ich hab beim Lesen der Einleitung extra nochmal aufs Datum geschaut. Nein, es ist nicht der 1. April.
Hat das mit dem Verein zu tun? Oder was ist da los?
Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (9. August 2012)

Da wittert ein Investor wohl das dicke Geld.

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass es nicht dazu kommen wird.


----------



## chris2305 (9. August 2012)

Aus dem fenster lehne ich mich mit


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. August 2012)

jeah Sommerrodelbahn vom Annaturm aus...
und dicke Bikestrecken vom Nienstedter Pass ins Grüne.


----------



## Fh4n (9. August 2012)

Bijan wollte doch früher immer einen Lift bauen.


----------



## Brook (9. August 2012)

INFO für alle ... die Bache (weibliches Stück Schwarzwild) oben auf dem Kamm (gestern an der Laube) sieht im Ersten Moment etwas bedrohlich aus, läuft auch auf einen zu - will aber nur spielen!!!

Ok, fahrt ihr weg - läuft Sie natürlich hinterher .... braucht aber keine Angst zu haben, keine Ahnung was mit Ihr los ist, hab Sie Emiel genannt und hatte das Gefühl der Name würde Ihr sogar gefallen, hörte zumindest drauf


----------



## bastis (9. August 2012)

wie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (9. August 2012)

Fh4n schrieb:


> Bijan wollte doch früher immer einen Lift bauen.



oh was bijan so alles bauen wollte!


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. August 2012)

ja ist denn heute schon der 1.te april :


----------



## taifun (9. August 2012)

Schon klar.......hat da einer einen Clown gefrühstückt oder was


----------



## exto (9. August 2012)

Spannend!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (9. August 2012)

Ähh ... häää?


----------



## Torben. (9. August 2012)

wers glaubt :-D oft werde ich dann aber nicht in dem bikepark sein :-D


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. August 2012)

Hurra. Ich werde sofort nach Springe ziehen, dort Unmengen an Grund- und Gewerbesteuern blechen und in den örtlichen Radsportverein eintreten. Aber nur wenn die Strecken und der Lift gebaut werden 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Quen (9. August 2012)

Gut das ich nur eine Randsportart (CC) betreibe.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## jammerlappen (9. August 2012)

Im Moment läuft BMX im Olympiaprogramm. Sieht Hammergeil aus!


----------



## ohneworte (9. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Gut das ich nur eine Randsportart (CC) betreibe.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Beim Hüpfen tust Du Dir auch nur weh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (10. August 2012)

Hat jemand am Samstag, 11.08., Bocá¸± auf eine kleine gemÃ¼tliche Kinder-AnhÃ¤nger-Tour ?

Waldkater, Annaturm & WasserrÃ¤der 

Start 10.30 - 11.00 Uhr Waldkater. Oben am Annaturm Mittagessen und danach WasserrÃ¤der 

Mein Sohn ist 2,5 Jahre


----------



## tom de la zett (12. August 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Hat jemand am Samstag, 11.08., Bocá¸± auf eine kleine gemÃ¼tliche Kinder-AnhÃ¤nger-Tour ?
> 
> Waldkater, Annaturm & WasserrÃ¤der
> 
> ...



damnÃ¤chst mal !


----------



## Hitzi (12. August 2012)

Das sollten wir unbedingt mal eintüten........


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2012)

*ein "FETTES" danke an alle helfer, die heute tatkräftig am ü30 geholfen haben. ihr wart klasse    
*


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde 18.00 Uhr Bredenbecker Sportplatz?


----------



## ssiemund (13. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde 18.00 Uhr Bredenbecker Sportplatz?


klar, wie immer


----------



## Skaot-23 (13. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde 18.00 Uhr Bredenbecker Sportplatz?



Waschmaschine ist auch wieder ok, sollte von mir also nix dagegen sprechen. Kommst Du mit dem Tallboy oder ist es noch nicht fertig?


----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Waschmaschine ist auch wieder ok, sollte von mir also nix dagegen sprechen. Kommst Du mit dem Tallboy oder ist es noch nicht fertig?



Für das Tallboy fehlen noch die Laufräder!


----------



## Quen (13. August 2012)

1830 Taternpfahl?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> 1830 Taternpfahl?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Das sollte zu schaffen sein!


----------



## ssiemund (13. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> 1830 Taternpfahl?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


uiihh, das wird anstregend, da fahr ich dann schon mal um 1800 los, Jens kann dann mit Patrick nachkommen 
Bis Morgen
Stephan


----------



## Skaot-23 (13. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> uiihh, das wird anstregend, da fahr ich dann schon mal um 1800 los, Jens kann dann mit Patrick nachkommen
> Bis Morgen
> Stephan



ich geb mir Mühe wirklich um 18:00 mit zusammengesetztem Rad dazusein, nicht wie sonst um 18:05 einparken


----------



## Quen (13. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das sollte zu schaffen sein!





ssiemund schrieb:


> uiihh, das wird anstregend, da fahr ich dann schon mal um 1800 los, Jens kann dann mit Patrick nachkommen
> Bis Morgen
> Stephan



Ich freu mich auf euch! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (13. August 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> ich geb mir Mühe wirklich um 18:00 mit zusammengesetztem Rad dazusein, nicht wie sonst um 18:05 einparken


... da ist ein kleiner Tippfehler, du meintest 18:15 einparken 
Stephan


----------



## Skaot-23 (13. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... da ist ein kleiner Tippfehler, du meintest 18:15 einparken
> Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mot_liege (14. August 2012)

jmd irgendwann mal ein paar herrenlose braune nikes aufm parkplatz basche gesichtet..


----------



## taifun (14. August 2012)

Bin raus heute...


----------



## ssiemund (14. August 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Bin raus heute...


 echt, wusste gar nicht das du mitfahren wolltest, schade dann wäre es schon fast rekordverdächtig gewesen 
Stephan


----------



## ununtrium (14. August 2012)

Hi!
Wollte nach einigen Jahren das MTB aus dem Keller holen und im Deister zu fahren anfangen. Hatte schonmal im Winter das Netz nach Tourvorschlägen geschaut und die Seite MTB-deister.de gefunden. Die scheint aber seit Ende Juni eingestellt worden zu sein, so dass ich nun keine Ahnung habe, wo ich anfangen soll.

Wenn irgendjemand sich mit den Touren auf der oben genannten Seite auskennt, wäre ich für Infos dankbar (v.a. für die Anfängerrunde). 

Wenn Ihr außerdem eigene Ideen für eine 1-2stündige, hauptsächlich sich an Wege und eher nur an leichtere Trailpassagen haltende Runde für einen 10 Jahre pausiert habenden Hardteil-Fahrer habt, wäre ich sehr an diesen interessiert.

Cheers!


----------



## vinc.vega (14. August 2012)

ich bin auch dabei   

O.



ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde 18.00 Uhr Bredenbecker Sportplatz?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (14. August 2012)

ununtrium schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr außerdem eigene Ideen für eine 1-2stündige, hauptsächlich sich an Wege und eher nur an leichtere Trailpassagen haltende Runde für einen 10 Jahre pausiert habenden Hardteil-Fahrer habt, wäre ich sehr an diesen interessiert.
> 
> Cheers!



Frag mal den Homer!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. August 2012)

Bis auf die Märchen- und Rollertrails sind alle leicht  
Um 19:00 mittwochs startet die spätschicht bei Bike infection. Da gibt's meist leichte Trails und Wege und die runde dauert 1,5 Std 



Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## taifun (14. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> echt, wusste gar nicht das du mitfahren wolltest, schade dann wäre es schon fast rekordverdächtig gewesen
> Stephan


tja,manchmal ist es halt so...nicht alles wird verraten


----------



## Quen (14. August 2012)

6 People war doch auch schon ganz ordentlich 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Homer_Simplon (14. August 2012)

Wenn ihr die BI Feierabendrunde mit 20 Teilnehmern erreichen wollt, müsst ihr euch aber noch was einfallen lassen.  Bikini Girls oder ne Antritts Prämie vielleicht 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (14. August 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die BI Feierabendrunde mit 20 Teilnehmern erreichen wollt, müsst ihr euch aber noch was einfallen lassen.  Bikini Girls oder ne Antritts Prämie vielleicht ...


pffff Angeber, könnten wir leicht wenn wir wollten, wollen wir aber gar nicht


----------



## ohneworte (14. August 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die BI Feierabendrunde mit 20 Teilnehmern erreichen wollt, müsst ihr euch aber noch was einfallen lassen.  Bikini Girls oder ne Antritts Prämie vielleicht
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Oder mit Röntgenbildern von gelben Comicfiguren!

Ansonsten schöne Runde heute Abend!


----------



## Quen (15. August 2012)

Qualität statt Quantität! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (15. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Qualität statt Quantität!
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 genau das isses, Klasse statt Masse


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. August 2012)

Wem gehörte denn das schwarze Pitch mit Lyrik, das auf einem Heckträger am Sonntag abend aus der Schweiz nach OS zurückfuhr? Die Kiste kenn ich doch aus dem Deister, oder?


----------



## exto (15. August 2012)

Wie war's denn überhaupt in der Schwiiiz? Alles schadlos überstanden und Spass gehabt?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. August 2012)

Insgesamt bei uns vier (Hagen3000, heyho, Paul, icke): Knöchel geprellt, ordentlich Schürfwunden, Reverb Leitung gerissen, Platten, schlechte Quali-Zeiten. Aber: gutes Rennen mit an den Startblöcken gemessenen Ergebnissen recht respektablen Zeiten. 

Und Spaß hats gemacht, ja 

Fotos geklaut von Flo und Thomas:


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. August 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Knöchel geprellt, ordentlich Schürfwunden, Reverb Leitung gerissen, Platten



Oh, war Paul wieder gewissenhaft unterwegs?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (16. August 2012)

Achja, Pauls Schaltwerksalat hab ich vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. August 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin der Neue. Naja, ich war schonmal hier. Habe dann aber irgendwie Kondition und Räder verbaselt (nicht in der Schweiz).
Ein Rad habe ich schon gefunden, Kondition muss auch irgendwo noch sein.
Wenn jetzt noch Zeit dazu kommt bin ich Dienstags wieder dabei.

Gruß


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin der Neue. Naja, ich war schonmal hier. Habe dann aber irgendwie Kondition und Räder verbaselt (nicht in der Schweiz).
> Ein Rad habe ich schon gefunden, Kondition muss auch irgendwo noch sein.
> Wenn jetzt noch Zeit dazu kommt bin ich Dienstags wieder dabei.
> ...



Moin Roudy,

das hört sich doch sehr gut an! Wir haben Dich schon irgendwie vermisst!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Quen (16. August 2012)

Bin DI auch wieder dabei.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

Sind wir ja schon mal zu dritt!


----------



## ssiemund (16. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Ein Rad habe ich schon gefunden,...


Ich hoffe das Enduro, das lässt mich besser aussehen  toll, dass du wieder dabei bist.
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (16. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das Enduro, das lässt mich besser aussehen  toll, dass du wieder dabei bist.
> Stephan



Du hast uns doch vorgestern bei der Auffahrt zur Laube bewiesen zu was Du fähig bist. Brauchst halt nur den richtigen Anreiz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (16. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du hast uns doch vorgestern bei der Auffahrt zur Laube bewiesen zu was Du fähig bist. Brauchst halt nur den richtigen Anreiz!


kurzzeitig, nur  kurzzeitig


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. August 2012)

wartet noch 10 wochen , dann bin ich auch wieder/erstmals mit dabei.


----------



## ohneworte (17. August 2012)

Drohung oder Versprechen?


----------



## Quen (17. August 2012)

Nightride!


----------



## ohneworte (17. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Nightride!



Wann?


----------



## Quen (17. August 2012)

Na in 10 Wochen auf jeden Fall ... alternativ könnte man ja aber auch eine der nächsten Touren mal etwas ausdehnen - zumindest mal ne halbe Stunde in der Dunkelheit


----------



## ssiemund (17. August 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wartet noch 10 wochen , dann bin ich auch wieder/erstmals mit dabei.


Hallo lieber hoerman
nachdem ich dich ja unbekannterweise vor einiger Zeit im Deister getroffen hatte, du mich locker abgezogen hast Richtung Woltjebuche, versteh ich dein Konditionsproblem/gejammere nicht. Du kannst bei uns locker mithalten (ich bin immer hinten  ) und mitfahren, oder ist das dein Problem  du willst nicht nur mitfahren, du willst erster sein, hä 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## chris2305 (17. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo lieber hoerman
> nachdem ich dich ja unbekannterweise vor einiger Zeit im Deister getroffen hatte, du mich locker abgezogen hast Richtung Woltjebuche, versteh ich dein Konditionsproblem/gejammere nicht. Du kannst bei uns locker mithalten (ich bin immer hinten  ) und mitfahren, oder ist das dein Problem  du willst nicht nur mitfahren, du willst erster sein, hä
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ne, du musst wissen dass der hoerman ne Zerrung in der Unterhose hat, die immmer zwickt wenn er fährt...(jetzt haut er mich nachher).
Am dienstag wird im KH alles wieder gerade gezogen. Dann hat er 10 Wochen Zwangspause!!!!

Aber sei dir gewiss, dass er auch dann nicht aufhört zu jammern, sonst stimmt etwas mit ihm nicht....


----------



## Madeba (17. August 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ne, du musst wissen dass der hoerman ne Zerrung in der Unterhose hat, die immmer zwickt wenn er fährt...(jetzt haut er mich nachher).
> Am dienstag wird im KH alles wieder gerade gezogen. Dann hat er 10 Wochen Zwangspause!!!!
> 
> Aber sei dir gewiss, dass er auch dann nicht aufhört zu jammern, sonst stimmt etwas mit ihm nicht....



ach, wird das morgen wieder schön


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo lieber hoerman
> nachdem ich dich ja unbekannterweise vor einiger Zeit im Deister getroffen hatte, du mich locker abgezogen hast Richtung Woltjebuche, versteh ich dein Konditionsproblem/gejammere nicht. Du kannst bei uns locker mithalten (ich bin immer hinten  ) und mitfahren, oder ist das dein Problem  du willst nicht nur mitfahren, du willst erster sein, hä
> Gruß
> Stephan


 
Jetzt wo ich wieder da bin übernehme ich mal die Beschützerrolle 
Als er noch Fit war, hat er uns einbeinig nach belieben abgezogen.
Mit der Restkondition und viel Zähne zusammenbeißen sieht das sicher aus wie sportlich radfahren.
Aber auch seine Leidensfähigkeit hat ein Ende, dazu noch das Bäuchlein.
Alles kein Spaß.
Ich wünsche mir und Ihm, dass die OP den Durchbruch bringt.

Zu Nightride. Ab 20:30 ist inzwischen Licht sinnvoll. Ich wäre dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (17. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich wieder da bin übernehme ich mal die Beschützerrolle
> Als er noch Fit war, hat er uns einbeinig nach belieben abgezogen.
> Mit der Restkondition und viel Zähne zusammenbeißen sieht das sicher aus wie sportlich radfahren.
> Aber auch seine Leidensfähigkeit hat ein Ende, dazu noch das Bäuchlein.
> ...



abgezogen??? Bäuchlein??? Aber lassen wir das

Wir wünschen ihm glaube ich alle das er danach wieder fit ist


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. August 2012)

wird schon werden 

und nun wieder zurück zum biken wofür der thread bestimmt ist !!

@ roudy :  manchmal kommt bei dir nen kleiner baron münchhausen durch


----------



## exto (17. August 2012)

Hoermchen, bist du eigentlich morgen zugegen?

Neben der Tatsache, dass mich natürlich übermäßige Sehnsucht nach dir plagt, könnte ich den Rucksack wieder gebrauchen. Ich will demnächst nach Spanien und dann nach Kambodscha und Laos. Da könnte n bisschen Gepäck nicht schaden...


----------



## turbokeks (18. August 2012)

Hallo, kommt die Frühschicht morgen am WK oder Bhf. Egestorf vorbei?


----------



## Kacy (18. August 2012)

War ne schöne Runde heute, vielen Dank noch mal an Steffen und alle anderen Fahrer.
Kein Rettungswagen, keine Wunden, nicht mal ein Plattfuß, oder 

Hat jemand ein paar Zahlen für mich (Km, Hm, Fahrzeit)? 
Habe leider vergessen mitzuschneiden...

Grüße,
Karsten


----------



## gnss (18. August 2012)

Mein Garmin sagt 35km mit 1040hm in 3:10.  Danke fürs mitnehmen, war super!


----------



## Kacy (18. August 2012)

Danke! 
Es beruhigt mich, dass mir Beine nicht von 500 Hm weh tun


----------



## ssiemund (18. August 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Mein Garmin sagt 35km mit 1040hm in 3:10.  Danke fürs mitnehmen, war super!


 definitiv nichts für mich diese Truppe  man seid ihr gut 
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (18. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> definitiv nichts für mich diese Truppe  man seid ihr gut
> Stephan



Guck mal auf die Fahrzeit, das bekommst du auch hin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (19. August 2012)

Ein schöner Tag!!!


----------



## Schoberson (19. August 2012)

Nach 48 Litern Bier, ist der Flüssigkeitsverlust langsam kompensiert und nun kann ich evel knevel nur zustimmen: War ein schöner Tag!
Gruß aus der Hansestadt.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. August 2012)

Dito! Gehts Euch eigentlich auch so, dass Ihr den leidlich gespeicherten Vornamen keine Accounts zuordnen könnt? Vielleicht brauchen wir mal n Deisterfreunde-Quartett oder Memory...

@ Kacy: Naja, einer hat seine Sattelstütze inn' Arsch gekriegt!


----------



## firefighter76 (19. August 2012)

gnss schrieb:


> Mein Garmin sagt 35km mit 1040hm in 3:10.  Danke fürs mitnehmen, war super!



dann hat mei tacho nur schrott aufgezeichnet


----------



## Quen (19. August 2012)

@DI-Runde: voraussichtlich "darf" ich DI "nachsitzen"...  Sollte sich kurzfristig was ändern, melde ich mich.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Kacy (19. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> @ Kacy: Naja, einer hat seine Sattelstütze inn' Arsch gekriegt!



Ach ja, und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 
Ich hoffe die Innereien sind noch ganz und dort wo sie hin gehören!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2012)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Hallo, kommt die Frühschicht morgen am WK oder Bhf. Egestorf vorbei?



Heute gibt/gab es keine FrühSchicht - waren gestern beim DK - gruss Hitzi


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2012)

War ne tolle Tour gestern  Wiederholung ist ja auch schon vereinbart worden. Und die Idee mit dem Memorie finde ich gut ......


----------



## exto (19. August 2012)

Kacy schrieb:


> Ach ja, und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes
> Ich hoffe die Innereien sind noch ganz und dort wo sie hin gehören!??



Ist noch alles, wo's hin gehört.  Allerdings haben sich die Blessouren vom Rumpelstielzchen-Köpper doch als schmerzhafter rausgestellt, als es zunächst mal aussah. Es gibt definitiv bessere Trails um nen Abflug zu machen. Ergo der Plan für die nächste Saison: Mehr Trails, weniger Rennen. Die mangelnde Übung hatte gestern erschreckende Auswirkungen 

Neue Stütze ist bestellt. ich wollte eigentlich ne LEV, aber die ist wohl überall "aus". Bei BMO kratzt die Reverb grad an der 200,- Grenze, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## Downhillfaller (19. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ist noch alles, wo's hin gehört.  Allerdings haben sich die Blessouren vom Rumpelstielzchen-Köpper doch als schmerzhafter rausgestellt, als es zunächst mal aussah..



 Also doch  Sah auch böse aus, als du vor mir zu Boden gegangen bist. Überall diese spitzen Steine  Und das in der Geb.-Woche  Gute Besserrung!


----------



## verve (19. August 2012)

kann mir bitte jemand den weg zum ü30 trail (von wennigsen aus) sagen?? wär super nett!!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2012)

Ich halte es erstmal für wichtiger dir mitzuteilen, dass der Ü30 aktuell noch gesperrt ist!

Demnach kannst du dich gerne per PN nach Wegbeschreibungen zu anderen Trails melden!


----------



## tweetygogo (19. August 2012)

verve schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand den weg zum ü30 trail (von wennigsen aus) sagen?? wär super nett!!



Lass dich nicht einschüchtern, Kann dir den weg zeigen!
Du kannst überall fahren


----------



## ssiemund (19. August 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht einschüchtern, Kann dir den weg zeigen!
> Du kannst überall fahren


Das hat nichts mit einschüchtern zu tun sondern ist Fakt!
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. August 2012)

Die Tour war definitiv lustig. Dornroesschen wird definitiv mein naechstes Trainingscamp.
Sowas kann man gerne wieder machen.
Das Wetter war allerdings schon extrem. Habe mich heute keinen mm bewegt.


----------



## tom de la zett (19. August 2012)

Mist. DK verpennt... Hätte nicht mal jemand hier erinnern können? ;-) Mit TTalk komm ich nicht in die IG. Weiss einer wie das geht


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (19. August 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Mist. DK verpennt... Hätte nicht mal jemand hier erinnern können? ;-) Mit TTalk komm ich nicht in die IG. Weiss einer wie das geht
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150 mit Tapatalk 2



Ninm nicht die mobile Version sondern klassisch.
Dann geht es..


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. August 2012)

Ich bin die Runde heute mit dem Enduro so in etwa nochmal gefahren. Aber heute war's definitiv noch wärmer! Eklig!


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. August 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Ninm nicht die mobile Version sondern klassisch.
> Dann geht es..



Ist aber mit Tapatalk viel einfacher :thumbup:
Aber IG bekomme ich da auch nicht mit hin 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bin die Runde heute mit dem Enduro so in etwa nochmal gefahren. Aber heute war's definitiv noch wärmer! Eklig!


 
Egal!
Geil war, so viele nette Leute und mal wieder lange im Wald.
Es hat mir so gut gefallen, dass auch ich Sonntag gleich nochmal los mußte.
Danach LowBudget grillen mit Sternschnuppen gucken.

Etwas ekeliges in eigener Sache am Schluss:
Vieleicht lesen die Verursacher ja mit.

Am Ende des Ü30 sassen zwei junge Leute mit Motoradhelmen.
Am Sonntag lagen dort: Bild-"Zeitung", Müll, Klopapierrolle und das was dazu gehört.

MUSS DAS SEIN?
NICHTS von dem aufgezählten gehört dort hin!


----------



## Quen (20. August 2012)

@DI-Runde: mein Termin hat sich erneut geÃ¤ndertâ¦ wenn ich etwas GlÃ¼ck habe, bin ich morgen um 18 Uhr zu Hause und somit 18:30 Uhr am Taternpfahl â wÃ¼rdet ihr ggf. ein bissl auf mich warten?

Sollte ich es doch nicht schaffen, melde ich mich kurz telefonisch bei Jens oder Stephan.

GrÃ¼Ãe
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (20. August 2012)

Bei mir auch....muß spontan Eurobikeräder holen.Daher zeitlich nicht machbae.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> @DI-Runde: mein Termin hat sich erneut geändert wenn ich etwas Glück habe, bin ich morgen um 18 Uhr zu Hause und somit 18:30 Uhr am Taternpfahl  würdet ihr ggf. ein bissl auf mich warten?
> 
> Sollte ich es doch nicht schaffen, melde ich mich kurz telefonisch bei Jens oder Stephan.
> 
> ...


 
Ich werde erst um 18 Uhr aus dem Büro kommen.
Bin dann 19 Uhr zuhause und nicht vor 20 Uhr am Taternpfahl...wartet nicht


----------



## ssiemund (20. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> @DI-Runde: mein Termin hat sich erneut geändert wenn ich etwas Glück habe, bin ich morgen um 18 Uhr zu Hause und somit 18:30 Uhr am Taternpfahl  würdet ihr ggf. ein bissl auf mich warten?...


prima, dann können wir gemühtlich zum Taternpfahl hochfahren, der Hitze entsprechend. Jens hast du gehört  g-e-m-ü-h-t-l-i-c-h 
@Roudy
schade das es wieder nicht klappt 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Quen (20. August 2012)

Ich habe ne bessere Idee: Jens macht mit dir Intervalltraining. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-y (20. August 2012)

Ich habe Zeit morgen zur 18 Uhr Runde .Nur welches Bike, Enduro oder Race?


----------



## Quen (20. August 2012)

Eher Race als Enduro 

Alles in allem ist es aber idR ne lockere Tour.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (20. August 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> Ich habe Zeit morgen zur 18 Uhr Runde .Nur welches Bike, Enduro oder Race?


.. eher Enduro anstatt Race


----------



## ssiemund (20. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> ...Alles in allem ist es aber idR ne lockere Tour...


naaaja, das kommt auf den Standpunkt an


----------



## ohneworte (20. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> naaaja, das kommt auf den Standpunkt an



Von meinem Standpunkt aus locker, soll ich das Racehardtail mitbringen?

Bin aber noch ein wenig platt von den Cyclassics in HH am Sonntag. Die 100 (103,1) Kilometer bei den Temperaturen in 2:37,08 Stunden haben doch ein wenig Substanz gekostet.

Heute war ich dann nur 1000 Meter schwimmen und glücklich nicht im Freibad ertrunken zu sein!

Bis morgen!


----------



## ohneworte (20. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich werde erst um 18 Uhr aus dem Büro kommen.
> Bin dann 19 Uhr zuhause und nicht vor 20 Uhr am Taternpfahl...wartet nicht



Du machst Sachen... Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaot-23 (20. August 2012)

Am besten 2 Räder. Bergauf Enduro, Bergab HT


----------



## ohneworte (20. August 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Am besten 2 Räder. Bergauf Enduro, Bergab HT


----------



## Scott-y (21. August 2012)

OK Ich komme mit dem 29´´


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> OK Ich komme mit dem 29´´



Jehova!


----------



## ssiemund (21. August 2012)

Scott-y schrieb:


> OK Ich komme mit dem 29´´


wenn ich mir deine Signatur ansehen bleibe ich heute besser zu Hause


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> wenn ich mir deine Signatur ansehen bleibe ich heute besser zu Hause



Nicht die Flinte ins Korn werfen, ich erscheine mit dem Allmountain von letzter Woche!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (21. August 2012)

Gibt's am morgigen Mittwoch wieder eine BI-Runde?

Ich bräuchte nach 3 Wochen Urlaubsbedingtem Entzug mal wieder ein wenig Auslauf.


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. August 2012)

Die gibt es immer. Je nach Wetter, wobei es soll auch Leute gegeben haben die in strömenden Regen die BI Runde gedreht haben.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (21. August 2012)

Fährt man immer noch die gleiche Runde?


----------



## vinc.vega (21. August 2012)

Ich bin heute und nächste Woche leider raus. Viel Spass euch, heute morgen war es angenehm warm und trocken !!!

@ Stephan: Sieht nach Gewitter aus, nimm mal lieber wieder deinen Träger mit, vielleicht kannst du dann wieder shutteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (21. August 2012)

joa jenachdem, je nach Lust und Laune.
Für Feggendorfer und Heisterburg war es letzte Woche schon gut Dunkel als wir in Bantorf angekommen sind.
Schätze mal das die BI Runde bald auf 18:00 gelegt wird.


----------



## Scott-y (21. August 2012)

Ich bin raus für heute.Ich habe ,,Hals" und fühle mich wie:kotz:. Ich bin Opfer der Klimaanlagen geworden. 
P.S.  Ich habe seit zwei Monaten keine Kurbelumdrehung gemacht. Also keine Angst, im Augenblick bin ich so fit ein alter Waschlappen


----------



## taifun (21. August 2012)

Dafür bin ich doch dabei


----------



## taifun (21. August 2012)

Die Runde heute abend tat richtig gut;-)


----------



## morcom (21. August 2012)

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/23087 wir waren Sonntag mal wieder unterwegs. Habe dabei auch leider gesehen das unsere zwei Sprünge kaputt gemacht wurden :/. Aber so ist das eben gibt ja auch genug natürliche gute Trails wie im Video


----------



## ohneworte (21. August 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Die Runde heute abend tat richtig gut;-)



Jau, und sogar der Homer war mit dabei!


----------



## Brook (22. August 2012)

Kann mal einer von euch die Konstruktion für die CAM am Seil zeigen .... die Bilder sind doch schon immer ziemlich cool muss ich sagen


----------



## morcom (22. August 2012)

wir haben einfach so einen fahrrad deckenlift genommen und die schienen so umgeschraubt das die rollen an den Enden verlaufen. http://images.otto.de/asset/mmo/formatz/Fahrrad-Deckenlift-6159132.jpg In der Mitte ist ja ein Gewinde da fixiert man dann die GoPro. Die Schiene haben wir dann auf einer Wäscheleine rollen lassen.


----------



## Fredpat (22. August 2012)

Hi, 
ich hab letztes Wochenende gemerkt, dass meine Hinterbremse nicht mehr so richtig will, also wollte ich sie entlüften und Befüllen, habs dabei natürlich noch viel schlimmer gemacht. 
Gibts jemanden, der sich mit sowas auskennt und mir helfen könnte (über den Stundenlohn kann man sich ja natürlich unterhalten) das zu richten?
Oder kennt jemand nen Laden, der das machen kann, obwohl es sich um ein Versender-Bike handelt?
Würd mich freuen, wenn jemand ne gute Idee hat.

Achja, es handelt sich um eine Magura MT2

Grüße,

Fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (22. August 2012)

Sollte man hin bekommen. Was hast du denn genau gemacht?


----------



## Fredpat (22. August 2012)

Ich habe es versucht zu entlüften und zu befüllen. Habe dabei versucht mich an die Vorgaben aus dem Video von Magura zu halten. 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpuIonT1aUQ"]Befuellen und Entlueften einer MAGURA MT8, MT6, MT4, MT2- YouTube[/nomedia]
nach dem letzten Versuch kann ich den Hebel bis zum Griff ziehen, ohne, dass etwas passiert.
Also: Aufgezogene Spritze mit Schlauch an den Bremssattel angeschlossen, Schraube am Hebel entfernt und Drainage angeschlossen und dann mit der Spritze unter gelegentlichem Hebelschnalzen das Öl eingespritzt. Solange bis keine Luftblasen mehr rauskamen.
Drainage raus, mit der Spritze nachpumpen, bis das Öl bis zur Öffnung steht, Schraube rein.
Dann Spritze ab, Verschlussschraube drauf fertig...
Ich vermute mal, dass irgendwas bei den letzten beiden Schritten schief läuft, aber da ich ja offensichtlich eh nicht so begabt bin, mit diesem Kram, kann ich mir diese Vermutung vielleicht auch schenken...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (22. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt ne Dirtline im Garten. Vlt hat der Eine oder Andere Lust den Spot zu rocken 







Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. August 2012)

Passend zu den ganzen Märchentrails also jetzt der Nils-Holgersson-Trail?


----------



## AquaShock (22. August 2012)

Homer, diesen super riesigen Extremsportlerpool haben wir auch im Garten. Der ist zwar für meinem 10-jährigen Cousin aber wenn du Spaß dran hast ... 

Zur Dirtline: WHOOAAA WATN FETTES TEIL!


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

AquaShock schrieb:


> Homer, diesen super riesigen Extremsportlerpool haben wir auch im Garten. Der ist zwar für meinem 10-jährigen Cousin aber wenn du Spaß dran hast ...
> 
> Zur Dirtline: WHOOAAA WATN FETTES TEIL!



Menno, der Pool ist doch für die Landung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (22. August 2012)

Meiner kleiner probiert das morgen mal mit dem Puky


----------



## Madeba (22. August 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Meiner kleiner probiert das morgen mal mit dem Puky



hoffentlich hat der sein Talent nicht von Dir geerbt.
Sonst nimm besser einen Verbandkasten mit.


----------



## taifun (22. August 2012)

suchst du streit;-)


----------



## ohneworte (22. August 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat der sein Talent nicht von Dir geerbt.
> Sonst nimm besser einen Verbandskasten mit.



Dann benachrichtige besser das THW und die Feuerwehr!


----------



## taifun (22. August 2012)

Dorfsheriff  dann bitte auch...


----------



## chris2305 (22. August 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> hoffentlich hat der sein Talent nicht von Dir geerbt.
> Sonst nimm besser einen Verbandskasten mit.



Das heißt Verbandkasten


----------



## jammerlappen (22. August 2012)

Genau...es heißt ja auch nich Schubslade oder Bratskartoffel!


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. August 2012)

Schönes Pic. Sehr, sehr schön! Wahrscheinlich lebt die Mistwespe immer noch!


----------



## stefan64 (25. August 2012)

Ist denn morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## tweetygogo (25. August 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ist denn morgen Frühschicht?



Ne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (25. August 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ist denn morgen Frühschicht?



Dabei.


----------



## HaJü__ (25. August 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ist denn morgen Frühschicht?


Dabei !
08:30 BB.


----------



## matzinski (25. August 2012)

Dabei


----------



## ssiemund (27. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen
morgen jemand bei der Dienstagrunde dabei
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Quen (27. August 2012)

Ich!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (27. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


prima, 18:30 Taternpfahl, wie immer 
Stephan


----------



## Quen (27. August 2012)

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. August 2012)

euch viel spaß


----------



## ohneworte (27. August 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> euch viel spaß



Was musst Du Dich auch vom Rad schmeißen!

Und ich in dann bereits in Friedrichshafen und somit fuer morgen raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (27. August 2012)

Ich auch...Demoday Eurobike.Aber heute geile Runde zum Bodensee


----------



## Skaot-23 (27. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> morgen jemand bei der Dienstagrunde dabei
> Gruß
> Stephan



Bin auch wie gewohnt dabei.

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. August 2012)

Sören, hör jetzt endlich auf mit der Selbstbemitleidung!!!
Über'n Winter machste Sport im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten und nächstes Jahr fährste wieder! Punkt!


----------



## Quen (28. August 2012)

Jammern ist doch viel schöner!


----------



## jammerlappen (28. August 2012)

Also ich hätte da einen Nickname preisgünstig abzugeben...


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. August 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Also ich hätte da einen Nickname preisgünstig abzugeben...


warte mal ab. 
den brauchst du bald selbst wieder, schneller als dir lieb ist 

schau dir phil aus hamburg an oder tmf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> prima, 18:30 Taternpfahl, wie immer
> Stephan


 
Flo und ich sind auch dabei.
Da ich erst um 18 Uhr zuhause bin, fahren wir euch hinterher.
@Quen: Ich rufe kurz durch wenn wir im Wald sind.


----------



## Quen (28. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Flo und ich sind auch dabei.
> Da ich erst um 18 Uhr zuhause bin, fahren wir euch hinterher.
> @Quen: Ich rufe kurz durch wenn wir im Wald sind.


Ist okay! 

Ich habe mir schon grob ne Runde überlegt, dann bleiben wir erst mal in der Ecke Taternpfahl / Völksen / Steinkrug

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. August 2012)

Vergeßt das Licht für die letzten Km nicht, es wir im Wald früh dämmerig.


----------



## Quen (28. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Vergeßt das Licht für die letzten Km nicht, es wir im Wald früh dämmerig.


Da habe ich vorhin auch schon dran gedacht - hoffentlich hat der Akku noch genug Power...


----------



## Skaot-23 (28. August 2012)

Wird bei mir auch etwas später werden, ich denke/ hoffe 18:15 bin ich dann am Parkplatz.
Mal schauen ob meine Lampe noch geht....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. August 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Wird bei mir auch etwas später werden, ich denke/ hoffe 18:15 bin ich dann am Parkplatz.
> Mal schauen ob meine Lampe noch geht....


 
Dann warte ein paar Minuten und komm mit uns hoch

Noch was, wer über B217 aus Hannover kommt wird feststellen, dass die Kreuzung in Holtensen gesperrt ist. Einfach gerade aus weiter, die erste Ausfahr raus und durchs Dorf zurück.


----------



## ohneworte (28. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Flo und ich sind auch dabei.
> Da ich erst um 18 Uhr zuhause bin, fahren wir euch hinterher.
> @Quen: Ich rufe kurz durch wenn wir im Wald sind.



Das macht ihr doch absichtlich weil ich nicht da bin!


----------



## Quen (28. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Das macht ihr doch absichtlich weil ich nicht da bin!


Richtig! Und was du heute verpasst hast... 

Viel Spaß bei der Eurobike.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (28. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Richtig! Und was du heute verpasst hast...


   genau, hier die Kurzform:
18:00 Parkplatz, 18:05 Startbereit und auf Patrik gewartet, dann zusammen hoch, am Taternpfahl kommt uns Sebastian entgegen, zusammen zur Streitbuche, dort Flo und Roudy abgeholt, super flowigen Flowtrail (ich glaube so nennt man das heute) runter Richtung Sophienhütte, Patrick versucht Abstieg über den Lenker, glückt aber nur suboptimal, Vorderrad hat jetzt ein Achter, Flo haut das Teil gekonnt auf den Boden bis Patrick wieder fahren kann, begleiten Patrick zurück zum Parplatz Bredenbeck, Verabschiedung und Rest der Gruppe wieder hoch zum Taternpfahl, inzwischen schon mit Lampe, Verabschieden Sebastian wir weiter bis zur Streitbuche und über Trail zurück nach Bredenbeck. Was haben wir gelernt? Wir waren 5 Biker, 4 mit 26", 1er mit 29", das 29er ist kaputt , die Lampen der Jungs sind super, meine ist Mist, Hoerman hat seine Frau extrem gut trainiert, beim Anblick von Bikern auf dem Trail verlässt sie diesen fluchtartig und lacht dabei noch  und ach ja 27km und 607m , toll war's
Stephan


----------



## Surfjunk (28. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (28. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ...Hörmann ...



Oh oh... 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ssiemund (28. August 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Oh oh...


besser jetzt


----------



## 1Tintin (29. August 2012)

Tach, fahre heut ne Feierabendrunde ab Basche Spochtplatz, hat wer Lust ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ...die Lampen der Jungs sind super, meine ist Mist...


 
Hier der Link zum Brenner

http://www.ebay.de/itm/120923194440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&clk_rvr_id=378748738593

Entgegen meines Tipps von gestern sogar schon mit Akku
Zu dem Kurs am besten gleich 2 bestellen, eine für den Lenker eine für den Helm.
--
Gestern auf dem Trail Uphill (Höpperbrücke) hatte ich das erste mal 2012 das Gefühl, dass meine Beine sich erinnern wie radfahren geht.
Es war steil, es tat weh aber ich habe es genossen


----------



## ssiemund (29. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ..., dass meine Beine sich erinnern wie radfahren geht...


... also ich fand das eigentlich ohne "Erinnerung der Beine" ganz in Ordnung 
Stephan


----------



## Quen (29. August 2012)

Wollen wir nächste Woche mal richtig steil nach oben?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## matzinski (29. August 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Tach, fahre heut ne Feierabendrunde ab Basche Spochtplatz, hat wer Lust ?


Wir sind heute abend auch im D. unterwegs. Erst BB, GB und dann aber wohl eher im Osten.


----------



## tmf_superhero (29. August 2012)

Heute Abend startet bei BI eine Feierabendrunde @1Tintin.

Die fahren wahrscheinlich im Westen, Feggendorfer / Heisterburg.


----------



## 1Tintin (29. August 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Heute Abend startet bei BI eine Feierabendrunde @1Tintin.
> 
> Die fahren wahrscheinlich im Westen, Feggendorfer / Heisterburg.



und wann?

wollte gegen 17:00 fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wollen wir nächste Woche mal richtig steil nach oben?
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 
Also: Höpperbrücke, Bielstein, Köllnischfeld->Annaturm und Deisterpforte + weiteres?
Bock hätte ich, würde aber ungern deswegen die Gruppe sprengen.
Aber mal so ´ne Runde max. Hm wäre witzig. Aktuell wäre das sogar ein Grund mal eine MTB Kassette drauzutun.


----------



## Quen (29. August 2012)

Nee, ich würde dann nur etwas bei Springe, Nähe Steinbruch, einplanen. Vorher Höpperbrücke - aber runter.

So was komplett anspruchsvolles machen wir lieber mal wenn mehr Zeit und Fitness vorhanden ist. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## exto (29. August 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sören, hör jetzt endlich auf mit der Selbstbemitleidung!!!
> Über'n Winter machste Sport im Rahmen deiner Möglichkeiten und nächstes Jahr fährste wieder! Punkt!



Das musste aber jetzt dringend mal gesagt werden!!

Hoermchen, ich hab mir schon ein paar nette Trainingseinheiten für uns zwei ausgedacht


----------



## 1Tintin (29. August 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> und wann?
> 
> wollte gegen 17:00 fahren!!



Also 17:00 Basche Spochtplatz, will wer mit?


----------



## ssiemund (29. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier der Link zum Brenner
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/120923194440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649&clk_rvr_id=378748738593


Hallo Roudy
Danke für den Link, schon bestellt  allerdings hab ich zu dem Akku eine Frage, vielleicht kann mir die jemand beantworten. Auf obiger Seite steht der Akku, Li-Io hat eine Spannung von 8.4, das passt aber meines Wissens mit keiner Nennspannung einer wie auch immer gearteten Li-Io Zelle zusammen (3.3-3.7V je nach Typ). Außer es wird die Ladeschußspannung angegeben welche ca. 4.2V beträgt, das würde dann bei 2 Zellen exakt passen, ist aber eigentlich unüblich, oder handelt es sich um gänzlich andere Zellen 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## firefighter76 (29. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Roudy
> Danke für den Link, schon bestellt  allerdings hab ich zu dem Akku eine Frage, vielleicht kann mir die jemand beantworten. Auf obiger Seite steht der Akku, Li-Io hat eine Spannung von 8.4, das passt aber meines Wissens mit keiner Nennspannung einer wie auch immer gearteten Li-Io Zelle zusammen (3.3-3.7V je nach Typ). Außer es wird die Ladeschußspannung angegeben welche ca. 4.2V beträgt, das würde dann bei 2 Zellen exakt passen, ist aber eigentlich unüblich, oder handelt es sich um gänzlich andere Zellen
> Gruß
> Stephan



ja das kommt so hin mit der spannung sind 2+2 zellen. sind 18650 er zellen

mfg flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (30. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wollen wir nächste Woche mal richtig steil nach oben?
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Hey, ich wollte kommenden Dienstag mitfahren!


----------



## ohneworte (30. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Das musste aber jetzt dringend mal gesagt werden!!
> 
> Hoermchen, ich hab mir schon ein paar nette Trainingseinheiten für uns zwei ausgedacht



HI Axel, 

Mit Dir altem Sack würde ich gerne auch wieder ein
mal Biken!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Quen (30. August 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte kommenden Dienstag mitfahren!


Ist doch für dich kein Problem - du sitzt doch (fast) jeden Tag aufm Rad.

Nächsten DI wird wohl fast ausnahmslos auf Hardtails gefahren - bitte bei der "Ladeplanung" berücksichtigen. 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Hoermchen, ich hab mir schon ein paar nette Trainingseinheiten für uns zwei ausgedacht



nach dem winter geht´s los. 

ganz ehrlich ... ich freu mich wie blöd, mal wieder ein paar bikerunden mit dir zu drehen  

und du weißt, ich bin für jeden geilen scheiss zu haben


----------



## ssiemund (30. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> ...Nächsten DI wird wohl fast ausnahmslos auf Hardtails gefahren...


  uiihh, das verheißt nichts Gutes


----------



## Quen (30. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> uiihh, das verheißt nichts Gutes


Nee, wird doch so sein (müssen):
- Patrick muss seinen Retro-Hobel reaktivieren, da der 29er LRS bestimmt nicht so schnell wieder fit ist
- Roudy fährt eh HT
- Flo muss auch aufs HT ausweichen (Defekt Liteville)
- Sebastian fährt aus Solidarität auch HT



Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (30. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> - Sebastian fährt aus Solidarität auch HT...


 Stephan auch


----------



## Quen (30. August 2012)

So muss das sein! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Stephan auch


 
Ist die neue Gabel dann schon drin?


----------



## Quen (30. August 2012)

Mensch, wir können ja ne richtige Retrorunde drehen.

Stephan mit dem Specialized Rockhopper 1993
Patrick mit seinem ??? mit der Mag 21
Jens mit nem ollen Zaskar
Sebastian auch mit nem ollen Zaskar und Mag 21

Wer hat noch ne alte Möhre im Keller? 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (30. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Mensch, wir können ja ne richtige Retrorunde drehen.
> 
> Stephan mit dem Specialized Rockhopper 1993
> Patrick mit seinem ??? mit der Mag 21
> ...


Dann aber bitte auch stilecht alte Salatschüssel-Helme aufsetzen und grellbunte Trikots aus Trevira tragen - und Foto einstellen bitte


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Mensch, wir können ja ne richtige Retrorunde drehen.
> 
> Stephan mit dem Specialized Rockhopper 1993
> Patrick mit seinem ??? mit der Mag 21
> ...


 
Stephan hat auch noch ´n 2Danger mit REBA.
Da ist meins aus 2003 ja der Benjamin im Team.
Melde mich mal gleich für eine Probefahrt auf ´nem ZASKAR an.


----------



## ssiemund (30. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> ...Stephan mit dem Specialized Rockhopper 1993...


mmhhh, an den hatte ich jetzt eher nicht gedacht sondern eine Zeile drunter, den 2003 2danger hot carrote, oder besser, das was davon übrig ist nach der Updateorgie , jepp Roudy, Gabel sitzt 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> mmhhh, an den hatte ich jetzt eher nicht gedacht sondern eine Zeile drunter, den 2003 2danger hot carrote, oder besser, das was davon übrig ist nach der Updateorgie , jepp Roudy, Gabel sitzt
> Stephan


 
Ist die alte Pilot jetzt über?
Preis?


----------



## schappi (30. August 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Mensch, wir können ja ne richtige Retrorunde drehen.
> 
> Stephan mit dem Specialized Rockhopper 1993
> Patrick mit seinem ??? mit der Mag 21
> ...



Ich hab noch ein altes Peugeot mit Mag21 Gabel aus 1995


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. August 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch einmaltes Peugeot mit Mag21 Gabel


 
Dann sehen wir uns Dienstag um 18 Uhr


----------



## ssiemund (30. August 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Melde mich mal gleich für eine Probefahrt auf ´nem ZASKAR an.


 .. das wäre auch 'ne Alternative, Jens schmeißt 'ne Runde HTs


----------



## ssiemund (30. August 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein altes Peugeot mit Mag21 Gabel aus 1995


Also wenn Schappi kommt nehm ich doch das '93er Rock Hopper mit Starrgabel, Vorteil für den Night Ride, SON Lichtanlage mit Nabendynamo 
Stephan


----------



## taifun (30. August 2012)

Habe noch altes Scott.....

doch hat am Dienstag mein kleiner 2.ten Geburtstag..daher bin raus.

Und jetzt gleich ab zum Nürburgring-Rad am Ring 24 h....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (30. August 2012)

Dein Scott ist nicht alt - das ist noch nicht mal ein Youngtimer!

Das ist alt (1991):





  

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## kwark (30. August 2012)

Ich war heute auf der Rakete unterwegs, da ist mir der ganze Müll aufgefallen der da direkt am Trail rumliegt... Beim wieder hoch schieben habe ich eingesammelt, einen kompletten gelben Sack voll Plastikflaschen und Plastikverpackungen!

Leute, das muss echt nicht sein, nehmt euren Müll wieder mit runter!


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. August 2012)

geschätzter Pfandwert ??

entschuldige der musste sein  Hast aber Recht


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. August 2012)

Danke!


----------



## bastis (31. August 2012)

das mist sowas 

dropland ist och so zugemüllt .. man man


----------



## exto (31. August 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nach dem winter geht´s los.
> 
> ganz ehrlich ... ich freu mich wie blöd, mal wieder ein paar bikerunden mit dir zu drehen
> 
> und du weißt, ich bin für jeden geilen scheiss zu haben



Dann sieh schon mal nach, ob Schlafsack und Isomatte noch in Schuss sind. "Overnighter" sind jetzt der neue Trend:

Abends nach Feierabend los, paar schicke Trails, schön Biwak mit Pilsbier, Espresso und ein, zwei Trails im Morgengrauen zum Frühstück, ab zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (31. August 2012)

Wann? Gibt's auch brenessel tee?


----------



## Surfjunk (31. August 2012)

Axel dann kündige das dann mal ein wenig früher an wenn es soweit ist. 
An so einer Runde mit kleiner Nightride Einlage vielleicht hätte ich auch interesse.


----------



## hoerman2201 (31. August 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Dann sieh schon mal nach, ob Schlafsack und Isomatte noch in Schuss sind. "Overnighter" sind jetzt der neue Trend:
> 
> Abends nach Feierabend los, paar schicke Trails, schön Biwak mit Pilsbier, Espresso und ein, zwei Trails im Morgengrauen zum Frühstück, ab zur Arbeit.




  
gern auch von freitag bis sonntag abends.

isomatte und schlafsack wurden erst vor kurzem gecheckt und für gut befunden !

ich muss auch ganz schön was aufholen im neuen jahr und ein paar laaange GA1 runden drehen.

ach mensch, da ist die vorfreude doch schon wieder richtig da 
(wenn´s doch schon weihnachten wäre)


----------



## Deistertommy (31. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,


Ich habe am Mittwoch irgendwo zwischen Deisterpforte und Wöltjebuche meine weiße BBB Sportbrille verloren.  Wenn sie jemand findet/gefunden hat, bitte bitte melden.


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ist doch für dich kein Problem - du sitzt doch (fast) jeden Tag aufm Rad.
> 
> Nächsten DI wird wohl fast ausnahmslos auf Hardtails gefahren - bitte bei der "Ladeplanung" berücksichtigen.
> 
> ...



26 oder 29 Zoll?


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte auch stilecht alte Salatschüssel-Helme aufsetzen und grellbunte Trikots aus Trevira tragen - und Foto einstellen bitte



Aber nur wenn Du stilecht mitkommst!


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> .. das wäre auch 'ne Alternative, Jens schmeißt 'ne Runde HTs



Wohin?


----------



## ssiemund (1. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 26 oder 29 Zoll?


na, lies mal die Zusammenfassung von letztem Dienstag, dann weißt du die Antwort 
Stephan


----------



## Quen (1. September 2012)

Ach ja, und Licht mitnehmen (das darf ruhig modern sein). 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (1. September 2012)

Hallo Deisterfahrer und Umgebung
mal kurz ein Off-Topic aber ist wichtig
Gestern ist meinem Arbeitskollegen bei einem kurzen Stop beim Radcenter Stadler in Hannover-Linden zwischen 16:30 und 17:00 sein Mountainbike vom abgeschlossenen Radträger auf dem Parkplatz geklaut worden, Marke Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 mit roten Sixpack Icon Al Pedalen, nur falls jemand mal zufällig so ein Rad über den Weg fahren sollte , aber ihm ist auch klar das die Chance gegen Null geht. Schon traurig, das man eigentlich alles überwachen und möglichst im Panzerschrank verschließen muss 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ach ja, und Licht mitnehmen (das darf ruhig modern sein).
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Reicht die Betty in Kombi mit der Kharma Evo?


----------



## Quen (1. September 2012)

Ich weiß ja nicht was du vor hast, aber mir reicht gewöhnlich 1-2 Magicshine. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du vor hast, aber mir reicht gewöhnlich 1-2 Magicshine.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Du hattest von modern gesprochen!

P.S. ich fahre dann hinten!


----------



## ssiemund (1. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...P.S. ich fahre dann hinten!


... das möchte ich sehen  außerdem versteh ich nicht warum du ein Mädel namens Betty mitbringst 
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (1. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... das möchte ich sehen  außerdem versteh ich nicht warum du ein Mädel namens Betty mitbringst
> Stephan



Deshalb ja hinten!


----------



## conzi85 (1. September 2012)

Jemand morgen im deister unterwegs. wollte morgen um den nordmannsturm trails fahren. Komme aus minden. starte um 10 uhr nienstedter pass wanderparkplatz.  jemand interissiert?


----------



## matzinski (1. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Aber nur wenn Du stilecht mitkommst!


'nen Hardtail hätt' ich wohl, aber kein wirklich altes. Ein buntes Trevira Trikot wäre aber vorhanden . Vieleicht schau ich bei eurer Dienstagsrunde mal vorbei. Ich geh ja mal davon aus, dass ihr auch den Winter durchfahrt, oder?


----------



## ssiemund (1. September 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> 'nen Hardtail hätt' ich wohl, aber kein wirklich altes. Ein buntes Trevira Trikot wäre aber vorhanden . Vieleicht schau ich bei eurer Dienstagsrunde mal vorbei. Ich geh ja mal davon aus, dass ihr auch den Winter durchfahrt, oder?


prima, ein Neuer


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. September 2012)

Weiss jemand was heute am spochtplatz Basche los war? Da soll ein Einsatz von Polizei und RTW stattgefunden haben. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (1. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Deisterfahrer und Umgebung
> mal kurz ein Off-Topic aber ist wichtig
> Gestern ist meinem Arbeitskollegen bei einem kurzen Stop beim Radcenter Stadler in Hannover-Linden zwischen 16:30 und 17:00 sein Mountainbike vom abgeschlossenen Radträger auf dem Parkplatz geklaut worden, Marke Canyon Nerve AM 9.0 mit roten Sixpack Icon Al Pedalen, nur falls jemand mal zufällig so ein Rad über den Weg fahren sollte , aber ihm ist auch klar das die Chance gegen Null geht. Schon traurig, das man eigentlich alles überwachen und möglichst im Panzerschrank verschließen muss
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ich hallte die Augen auf!


----------



## ssiemund (1. September 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich hallte die Augen auf!


Danke, was ich noch vergessen hatte, ist die ganz schwarze Ausführung.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## gloshabigur (1. September 2012)

Frühschicht?


----------



## stefan64 (1. September 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Ja!


----------



## matzinski (2. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> prima, ein Neuer



jau, ein richtiger Rookie


----------



## ohneworte (2. September 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> jau, ein richtiger Rookie



Dann hol schon mal das Kinderrad raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaot-23 (2. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dann hol schon mal das Kinderrad raus!



Puki für Rookie


----------



## Quen (3. September 2012)

Wer ist morgen dabei?

Bin 1830 am Taternpfahl.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (3. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen dabei?
> 
> Bin 1830 am Taternpfahl.
> 
> ...



Ich, 1800 Bredenbeck Sportplatz!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich, 1800 Bredenbeck Sportplatz!



Ich bin auch ab 18 Uhr dabei, falls Flo dann schon kann.
Wenn nicht treffen wir euch unterwegs.
Ich sage dann noch Bescheid.


----------



## ssiemund (3. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich, 1800 Bredenbeck Sportplatz!


jepp, ich auch allerdings ist die Lampe noch nicht da, vielleicht kann sich ja Jens seine Betty auf meinen Lenker setzen 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> jepp, ich auch allerdings ist die Lampe noch nicht da, vielleicht kann sich ja Jens seine Betty auf meinen Lenker setzen
> Stephan



Ich werde auch 2 mitbringen und kann dann ggf. eine abgeben


----------



## Skaot-23 (3. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen dabei?
> 
> Bin 1830 am Taternpfahl.
> 
> ...



Bin auch am Parkplatz mit was gaaanz neuem: Twentysixer


----------



## Hitzi (3. September 2012)

Ich frage hier auch noch einmal vorsichtig nach...... habs schon im TechTalk gepostet.


Habe mich heute relativ heftig abgelegt und zwar aufgrund eines technichen Defekts.
Nach ca. 6 km Fahrt habe ich die Straßenseite gewechselt und habe einen Gang höher geschaltet. Von 6 auf 7.
Dan nach zwei Umdrehungen wollte ich in den Wiegetritt und latsche in die Peadle. Nach der zweiten Umdrehung rutscht der Antreibe total weg und ich trete ins leere. Also habe ich mich total unvorbereitet bei Tempo 30 abgelegt. Schürfwunden, Prellungen und eine leichte Gehirnerschütterung sind die lästige Folge

Ich habe dann noch einmal den Antrieb gecheckt und festgestellt, dass in allen Gängen der Riemenantrieb durchrutscht ähnlich dem Leerlauf nach hinten.
Antrieb: Gates Carbon Drive mit Nexus 8 Gang. 1000 km gelaufen. gekauft in 05/12 auf einem Trek Soho.
Wer hat denn etwas ähnliches erlebt oder kennt Berichte darüber?

Könnte man evtl. Ansprüche beim Hersteller (TREK oder Shimano) durchsetzten?

Danke


----------



## taifun (3. September 2012)

Dir ist aber nicht der Kranz an  der Nabe gebrochen? Das ist bekannt


----------



## firefighter76 (3. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen dabei?
> 
> Bin 1830 am Taternpfahl.
> 
> ...



ich 
akkus sind am laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (3. September 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich
> akkus sind am laden



18.00 Uhr Bredenbeck oder 18.30 Uhr Taternpfahl?


----------



## firefighter76 (3. September 2012)

erst unten dann oben


----------



## Hitzi (4. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Dir ist aber nicht der Kranz an  der Nabe gebrochen? Das ist bekannt


Kann ich nicht genau sagen weil ich es zum Händler geschoben habe.

Ist ja ein klassischer Garantiefall


----------



## Kallewirsch (4. September 2012)

Moin zusammen, habe am Sonntag vormittag auf dem unteren Teil vom Barbie Trail einen Kopfhörer im Brillenbeutel gefunden. Wer den vermisst soll sich mal melden.
Matthias.


----------



## Quen (4. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> jepp, ich auch allerdings ist die Lampe noch nicht da, vielleicht kann sich ja Jens seine Betty auf meinen Lenker setzen
> Stephan


Meine kam heute.

Erster Eindruck: die Magicshine von DX ist schon noch ein bißchen wertiger, ansonsten aber schon sehr ähnlich vom ersten optischen Eindruck. Okay, je nachdem wie man das Ladekabel vom Akku in das Ladegerät steckt, zeigt dieses grün oder rot an - ne Viertelumdrehung ändert die Anzeige... 

Für den Arbeitsweg aber sicherlich eine gute Investition.

Im Wald greife ich weiterhin auf die beiden von DX zurück (hier muss ich irgendwann aber auch noch mal aufrüsten).

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Quen (5. September 2012)

Hallo DI-Runde,

aus gegebenen Anlass habe ich ne Frage an euch.

KÃ¶nnen wir den Start-/Zielpunkt fÃ¼r die dunkle Jahreszeit (wieder) zum Hotel Steinkrug verlegen? Da ich der einzige bin, der vom Taternpfahl alleine den Heimweg antritt, ist das nicht so optimal â insbesondere "im Falle eines Falles"â¦ gestern hatte ich auf dem letzten Abschnitt im Wald noch nen Platten â auch doof alleine. Vom Hotel Steinkrug kann ich wenigstens auf dem Radweg nach Hause fahrenâ¦

Also, ab sofort treffen um 18:30 Uhr am Hotel Steinkrug? Ist fÃ¼r die Autofahrer auch nicht weiter und parken kann man dort auch gut.

WÃ¼rde mich freuen...

GrÃ¼Ãe
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (5. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo DI-Runde,
> 
> aus gegebenen Anlass habe ich ne Frage an euch.
> 
> ...


Hallo Sebastian
grundsätzlich kein Problem für mich, 18:30 ist glaube ich auch etwas entspannter als 18:00, muss nur noch den Weg zum Hotel finden 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo DI-Runde,
> 
> aus gegebenen Anlass habe ich ne Frage an euch.
> 
> ...


 
Gebongt 
Wie wäre 18:15?


----------



## Quen (5. September 2012)

1815 geht auch klar, wenn du und Flo das von Bredenbeck aus schaffen.

Für Jens, Patrick und Stephan wird der Anreiseweg ja nicht länger, müsste daher passen.

Fürs Navi: Lindenallee 26, 30974 Wennigsen


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. September 2012)

Kein Ding. Das sind 2,2 Km mit 60 Hm

PS:
Die Brennessel jucken heute noch. 
Meine Reifenpanne war/ist ein Durchstich von irgendwas.
Da fahre ich EIN mal ohne Latexschlauch und gleich sowas.

Tolle Wurst 
Aber zur Ehrenrettung: Die Letzten 2 Latexschläuche sind mir schon zuhause geplatzt. 1x auf der Terasse nach 3 Metern Gesamtlaufzeit. 1x vor der Haustür, ebenfalls neu bei einem *Bordsteindrop* mit dem Enduro.

_Verträgt sich Latex ggf. nicht mit BlackChilli und WPC Dielen._
_Ist hier ein Esotheriker, der was dazu sagen kann._


----------



## taifun (5. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kein Ding. Das sind 2,2 Km mit 60 Hm
> 
> PS:
> Die Brennessel jucken heute noch.
> ...



Wann lernst Du es endlich ohne Schläuche zu fahren...
Da hst nicht das Problem


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Wann lernst Du es endlich ohne Schläuche zu fahren...
> Da hst nicht das Problem


 
Hi,

ja ich nehme dein Sponsorenangebot gern an.
Wann kann ich umrüsten 

Bist du mal wieder dabei, wenn wir dienstags (hatte gerade einene Tippfehler und schrieb "Dienstgas") rollen...lassen?

Bis dennedann


----------



## 1Tintin (5. September 2012)

Hallo,

wer wäre denn morgen bei einer Feierabendrunde dabei?

Ab Basche Spochtplatz?


----------



## Kampfmaschine (5. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Dein Scott ist nicht alt - das ist noch nicht mal ein Youngtimer!
> 
> Das ist alt (1991):
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber Alt ist das hier :


----------



## Quen (5. September 2012)

Gönn' dem Teil doch bitte Skinwalls.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (5. September 2012)

sind schon drauf, hatte nur kein Aktuelles Foto. SO ein Zaskar hat auch was, schön pflegen bitte.


----------



## taifun (5. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja ich nehme dein Sponsorenangebot gern an.
> Wann kann ich umrüsten
> ...



Vielleicht nächsten Dienstag...aber dann bitte langsam für mich alten Mann im Dunkeln


----------



## ohneworte (5. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hallo DI-Runde,
> 
> aus gegebenen Anlass habe ich ne Frage an euch.
> 
> ...



Das sollte zu machen sein. Den Platten hatte ich dann Heute als ich das Bike aus dem Auto geholt habe. Habe ich mir wahrscheinlich im Loch auf der Abfahrt zum Taternpfahl mit einem Snakebite verursacht...


----------



## ohneworte (5. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Vielleicht nächsten Dienstag...aber dann bitte langsam für mich alten Mann im Dunkeln



Nicht nur senil in Rätsel sprechend sondern auch noch Nachtblind der Mann!


----------



## Quen (5. September 2012)

Bei mir auch ein Snakebite, vermutlich ursächlich ebenfalls der Taternpfahl - war zum Glück schnell genug, dass ich nicht mehr so viel im Wald schieben musste  


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (5. September 2012)

Bei mir hat's ja glücklicherweise noch bis zum Parkplatz gereicht!


----------



## Quen (6. September 2012)

Alex, FR-Nachmittag oder SA/SO ne Runde im Deister? Darfst auch 29er fahren.


----------



## taifun (6. September 2012)

Sa Zwerg Geburtstagfeier mit Familie
So Arbeiten

Fr wird Chef alt


----------



## 1Tintin (6. September 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wer wäre denn morgen bei einer Feierabendrunde dabei?
> 
> Ab Basche Spochtplatz?



Will wer mit?

Ab Basche oder Mooshütte oder....

Ca. gegen 17:00, bin da flexibel.


----------



## Quen (6. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Sa Zwerg Geburtstagfeier mit Familie
> So Arbeiten
> 
> Fr wird Chef alt


Okay, dann musste DI.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neubicolt (6. September 2012)

Hallöchen,

meine Frau und ich wollen am WE ggf. mal die Reise von Hamburg gen Deister antreten. Soll ne gemütliche Tagestour werden.

Wo kann man am besten starten? Gibt es. ggf. ausgeschilderte Touren?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Bei mir hat's ja glücklicherweise noch bis zum Parkplatz gereicht!


 
Ich krich Angst mit euch.
Letzte Woche ein kaputtes LV, ein kaputtes Speci.
Diese Woche 3 Snakebits.

Nächste Woche muss alles heile bleiben


----------



## Quen (6. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich krich Angst mit euch.
> Letzte Woche ein kaputtes LV, ein kaputtes Speci.
> Diese Woche 3 Snakebits.
> 
> Nächste Woche muss alles heile bleiben


Das will ich hoffen - nächste Woche alle starr unterwegs? 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Quen (6. September 2012)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> meine Frau und ich wollen am WE ggf. mal die Reise von Hamburg gen Deister antreten. Soll ne gemütliche Tagestour werden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian,

ein guter Startpunkt wäre z.B. in Wennigsen der Parkplatz Waldkater. Von dort aus könnt ihr euch langsam über die Wasserräder hoch zum Annaturm schrauben.

Ausgeschilderte Touren gibt es nicht. Es stehen aber überall Karten und für die markantesten Stellen gibt es Wegweiser. Vom Annaturm könnt ihr z.B. auch Richtung Steinbruch Springe fahren - schöner Ausblick inklusive.

Gibt aber noch viele weitere schöne Ecken - zu viel für nur einen Tag.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich krich Angst mit euch.
> Letzte Woche ein kaputtes LV, ein kaputtes Speci.
> Diese Woche 3 Snakebits.
> 
> Nächste Woche muss alles heile bleiben



Ich bin ja nicht dabei!


----------



## Quen (6. September 2012)

Bei mir wars ne merkwürdige Schlange - drei Bisse... 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (6. September 2012)

Und mir hat sie wohl heute ein Bein gestellt. So abgelegt habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr, und das noch auf der geteerten Straße!


----------



## taifun (6. September 2012)

Hats sichs den gelohnt? ;-)
Hast bestimmt was fremdes getestet....


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Hats sichs den gelohnt? ;-)
> Hast bestimmt was fremdes getestet....



Rippen, Nacken, Rücken Schmerzen wie Sau, Helm hin... Bike nichts abbekommen!

Kurz mal schwarz vor Augen ist suboptimal auf dem Bike bei ca. Tempo 30!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (7. September 2012)

Ohne Worte! 

Gute Besserung, Jens!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

Danke, Wird schon wieder werden.


----------



## matzinski (7. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...
> Kurz mal schwarz vor Augen ist suboptimal auf dem Bike bei ca. Tempo 30!


Hmm, "schwarz vor Augen" - war das vor oder nach dem Einschlag  

Klingt irgendwie nicht gut. Ich wünsch' dann mal schnelle Genesung.


----------



## taifun (7. September 2012)

Gute Besserung Jens......see you


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hmm, "schwarz vor Augen" - war das vor oder nach dem Einschlag
> 
> Klingt irgendwie nicht gut. Ich wünsch' dann mal schnelle Genesung.



Vorher, und anschließend benommen. Vielen Dank im übrigen fuer die guten Wuensche hier von allen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Vorher, und anschließend benommen. Vielen Dank im übrigen fuer die guten Wuensche hier von allen!


 
Jetzt weißt du, warum wir auf unseren Touren immer versuchen sowenig Asphalt wie möglich in die Touren einzubauen.

Kaum bist du nicht im Zugriff, schon fährst du auf dem Zeug rum.
Vielleicht sogar noch mit Rennrad?
*ASPHALT* ist nicht zum radeln geeignet!!
Geeignet sind *WALDBODEN* und *WURZEL*!!

Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen ( Zitat: Oma )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (7. September 2012)

Auch da tut es weh und gibt verletzungen....nicht war!


----------



## schappi (7. September 2012)

Das musste auch der DF Varadero in Salzburg feststellen, als er sich in seinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn auf ein Rennrad setzte und auf der Strasse fuhr:
http://www.salzburg.com/nachrichten...schen-rennradfahrer-und-motorradlenker-27205/
Hier Bilder vom Dackelschneider und Helm:


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Jetzt weißt du, warum wir auf unseren Touren immer versuchen sowenig Asphalt wie möglich in die Touren einzubauen.
> 
> Kaum bist du nicht im Zugriff, schon fährst du auf dem Zeug rum.
> Vielleicht sogar noch mit Rennrad?
> ...



Auf dem Rückweg aus dem Wald mit dem MTB wegen kürzerem Weg bei einsetzender Dämmerung.

Zitat Heimleitung: "Was hätte denn passieren können wenn Du im Wald gestürzt wärst!?"

Antwort: "Dann hätte ich mir auf dem Waldboden nicht so weh getan!"


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

schappi schrieb:


> Das musste auch der DF Varadero in Salzburg feststellen, als er sich in seinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn auf ein Rennrad setzte und auf der Strasse fuhr:
> http://www.salzburg.com/nachrichten...schen-rennradfahrer-und-motorradlenker-27205/
> Hier Bilder vom Dackelschneider und Helm:



Autsch!


----------



## taifun (7. September 2012)

Bei Fremdeinwirkung geht wohl jeder Rahmen zu Bruch


----------



## ohneworte (7. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Bei Fremdeinwirkung geht wohl jeder Rahmen zu Bruch



Du sollst Geburtstag feiern und nicht im Netz rumlungern!


----------



## taifun (7. September 2012)

Per Handy geht das schnell und Du dich rekonstruieren.....


----------



## Homer_Simplon (7. September 2012)

Aus unerklärlichen Gründen komme ich mit dem Handy nicht mehr in die IG. Roudy, kannst du mal nachsann, ob ich mich selbst rausgekickt habe? Wir fahren morgen um 8:30 in den Harz, bikepark Hahnenklee oder Schulenbeg. Sonntag fahren wir Be Tour von schierke aus. Wer noch mit will, bitte melden 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## stefan1981 (7. September 2012)

Nur zur Info. Vendetta ist nach dem Baumstamm am Ausstieg zugelegt. Auf dem Rumpelstilzchen ist die neue Linie komplett zugelegt, die Anfahrt auf den gro0en Felsen komplett zerstört. In der alten Linie ist der Steindrop auch komplett zerstört. Weiter nach Unten sind wir dann nicht mehr gefahren...


----------



## Kacy (8. September 2012)

Falls noch jemand an seniler Bettflucht leidet:
Morgen, 7:00 Uhr  Abfahrt Parkplatz Laube, Sunrise und Frühstücksstulle am Steinbruch, Grenzweg, Grab, Ladies... und zum Abschluß vielleicht um 11 ne Currywurst am Annaturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (10. September 2012)

Wie sieht die Di Runde morgen aus?


----------



## Quen (10. September 2012)

Oh, wenn sich so hoher Besuch ankündigt, bin ich auch dabei.




Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (10. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Di Runde morgen aus?


...hängt vom Wetter ab, Regen ist nicht zwingend ein Hinterungsgrund, Gewitter schon  und das ist für Morgen angesagt, ansonsten bin ich lichttechnisch nun ausgerüstet 
Stephan


----------



## Quen (10. September 2012)

Sollte es vom Wetter nicht so gut sein, können wir uns auch in der Ecke Steinkrug/Völksen/Bredenbeck aufhalten, so dass wir ggf. schnell zurück sind.

Alex, kommste vorher zu mir?

*Ansonsten: Treffpunkt 18:15 Uhr in Steinkrug!* 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (10. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Sollte es vom Wetter nicht so gut sein, können wir uns auch in der Ecke Steinkrug/Völksen/Bredenbeck aufhalten, so dass wir ggf. schnell zurück sind.
> 
> Alex, kommste vorher zu mir? Haste Platz für Truck?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Quen (10. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> .


Stell den Truck einfach auf die Einfahrt.

Wir starten jetzt immer beim Hotel Steinkrug, kennste doch.

Ich bin ab 16:30 Uhr zu Hause, komm ruhig vorher schon rum.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (10. September 2012)

Die ist zu klein...


----------



## Quen (10. September 2012)

Kann ich kaum glauben - dann Straße vor unserer Mauer.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. September 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Aus unerklärlichen Gründen komme ich mit dem Handy nicht mehr in die IG. Roudy, kannst du mal nachsann, ob ich mich selbst rausgekickt habe? Wir fahren morgen um 8:30 in den Harz, bikepark Hahnenklee oder Schulenbeg. Sonntag fahren wir Be Tour von schierke aus. Wer noch mit will, bitte melden
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


 
..Bist noch drin. Irgendwie haben aber einige Problem mit Handy und IG.



Quen schrieb:


> Oh, wenn sich so hoher Besuch ankündigt, bin ich auch dabei.
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 
Ich muß mit meiner eigentlich sicheren Zusage noch bis gaanz zum Schluß warten. Irgendwie scheine ich mir den Zeh am Schrank oder so gestoßen zu haben.
Jedenfall paßt aktuell kein Schuh, und meine ELIXIR hat sich sämtlicher Bremsflüssigkeit entledigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich muß mit meiner eigentlich sicheren Zusage noch bis gaanz zum Schluß warten. Irgendwie scheine ich mir den Zeh am Schrank oder so gestoßen zu haben.
> Jedenfall paßt aktuell kein Schuh, und meine ELIXIR hat sich sämtlicher Bremsflüssigkeit entledigt.



Immer diese Ausreden.....


Also ich habe morgen einen Kundentermin, bin verletzt und habe einen Achter im Hinterrad!


----------



## ssiemund (10. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Immer diese Ausreden.....
> 
> 
> Also ich habe morgen einen Kundentermin, bin verletzt und habe einen Achter im Hinterrad!


... also Kundentermin, ok , verletzt, naja  aber Achter im Hinterrad das geht ja gar nicht wenn man zehn Bikes im Keller hat


----------



## Skaot-23 (10. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Wie sieht die Di Runde morgen aus?



Bin morgen auch 18:15 da. 
Ist Steinkrug der neue Treffpunkt? Also Lindenallee in Wennigsen?


----------



## Quen (10. September 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch 18:15 da.
> Ist Steinkrug der neue Treffpunkt? Also Lindenallee in Wennigsen?



Ja, beim Hotel Steinkrug (Achtung: in Steinkrug, nicht in Wennigsen). Adresse steht etwas weiter oben, müsste aber die Lindenallee gewesen sein.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Skaot-23 (10. September 2012)

Gut, die Adresse hab ich mir aufgeschrieben


----------



## conzi85 (10. September 2012)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> Nur zur Info. Vendetta ist nach dem Baumstamm am Ausstieg zugelegt. Auf dem Rumpelstilzchen ist die neue Linie komplett zugelegt, die Anfahrt auf den gro0en Felsen komplett zerstört. In der alten Linie ist der Steindrop auch komplett zerstört. Weiter nach Unten sind wir dann nicht mehr gefahren...



War heute auf der vendetta da waren zwei grosse löcher auf Wird gesendet dem trail. wer fa langfährt vorsicht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## conzi85 (10. September 2012)

conzi85 schrieb:


> War heute auf der vendetta da waren zwei grosse löcher auf  dem trail. wer da langfährt vorsicht!!![/


----------



## [email protected] (10. September 2012)

conzi85 schrieb:


> conzi85 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich war heute auf der Vendetta, dort waren zwei große Löcher auf dem Trail. Falls dort jemand langfährt, seid bitte vorsichtig![/


----------



## taifun (10. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Immer diese Ausreden.....
> 
> 
> Also ich habe morgen einen Kundentermin, bin verletzt und habe einen Achter im Hinterrad!


Aufgrund Deiner äußeren Blessuren ist es auch besser den KD nicht zu besuchen.
Den verschreckst Du nur....
Die 8 gibst Du zum Musterbau....


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Aufgrund Deiner äußeren Blessuren ist es auch besser den KD nicht zu besuchen.
> Den verschreckst Du nur....
> Die 8 gibst Du zum Musterbau....



Musterbau!? 

Die machen den Crossmax SLR wohlmöglich noch kaputt!


----------



## taifun (10. September 2012)

Mehr als 8 geht doch nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (10. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Mehr als 8 geht doch nicht...



Du kennst den Musterbau anscheinend noch nicht richtig!


----------



## taifun (10. September 2012)

Doch....darum ja


----------



## The-Trailhunter (11. September 2012)

vendetta findet gerade eine kleiner umbauaktion statt, daher strecke mal zwischendurch anschauen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. September 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch 18:15 da.
> Ist Steinkrug der neue Treffpunkt? Also Lindenallee in Wennigsen?


 
Bin raus für heute 
Euch viel Spaß

Roudy


----------



## Quen (11. September 2012)

Ich bin auch raus - Arbeit geht vor.

Alex, wie sieht es DO (1700) oder FR (1400) mit ner Runde aus?

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (11. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus - Arbeit geht vor.
> 
> Alex, wie sieht es DO (1700) oder FR (1400) mit ner Runde aus?
> 
> ...


bleibt noch jemand übrig? und wenn ja können wir ja auch wieder am Parkplatz Bredenbeck starten.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## taifun (11. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin auch raus - Arbeit geht vor.
> 
> Alex, wie sieht es DO (1700) oder FR (1400) mit ner Runde aus?
> 
> ...



Do HH und ab Freitag wieder on tour...


----------



## taifun (11. September 2012)

Da doch einige absagen heute dabei sind und das Wetterradar auch nicht gut aussieht,enthalte ich mich der 18:00 runde auch.

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsprognose/deutschland/

fahre von hier runde..


----------



## ssiemund (11. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Da doch einige absagen heute dabei sind und das Wetterradar auch nicht gut aussieht,enthalte ich mich der 18:00 runde auch.
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/niederschlagsprognose/deutschland/
> 
> fahre von hier runde..


ok, ich bin 18:15 am Steinkrug, vielleicht kommt ja doch jemand mit, ansonsten mach ich 'ne kurze Runde, allein im dunklen Wald forcht ich mich nämlich 
Stephan


----------



## Skaot-23 (11. September 2012)

Moinsen Dienstagsrunde !

Bin heute leider doch nicht dabei 
Ich kämpf heut schon den ganzen Tag mit dem Kreislauf und meine Beine fühlen sich grad an wie nach ner Doppelschicht Di-Runde :/

Nächste Woche klappts bei mir hoffentlich wieder.

Schöne Grüße

Patrick


----------



## ssiemund (11. September 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Moinsen Dienstagsrunde !
> 
> Bin heute leider doch nicht dabei
> Ich kämpf heut schon den ganzen Tag mit dem Kreislauf und meine Beine fühlen sich grad an wie nach ner Doppelschicht Di-Runde :/
> ...


 bleibt noch Jens, falls er kommt


----------



## Quen (11. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> bleibt noch Jens, falls er kommt


Also hier in Völksen regnet es schon ordentlich und das Gewitter zieht auch gerade auf...


----------



## ssiemund (11. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Also hier in Völksen regnet es schon ordentlich und das Gewitter zieht auch gerade auf...


yepp, der Gewitterfall ist eingetreten  und d.h. auch kein Radeln für mich, schade.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## taifun (11. September 2012)

Also ich war bis eben unterwegs...
Nass und dreckig zwar,aber trotzdem etwas spass mit Rakete als Hometrail;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kacy (11. September 2012)

Sonntag, 09.09.2012 um 07:15 Uhr im Deister:







Anschließend Trails


----------



## [email protected] (11. September 2012)

Sehr Sehr geil


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. September 2012)

Kacy schrieb:


> Sonntag, 09.09.2012 um 07:15 Uhr im Deister:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voll geil
Sieht fast aus wie in den Alpen


----------



## ohneworte (11. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> bleibt noch Jens, falls er kommt



Sowohl der Kundentermin als auch die Verletzung waren nicht erfunden!


----------



## ssiemund (12. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sowohl der Kundentermin als auch die Verletzung waren nicht erfunden!


 ... hatte vergessen, dass du ja schon abgesagt hattest


----------



## 1Tintin (13. September 2012)

Gestern die ersten Nachtabfahrten mit Flutlicht gemacht, macht das wieder Spaß....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (13. September 2012)

Moin,

is hier wer am Start, der Daten aus nem kerngeschrotteten SGS2 auslesen kann?

Grüße


----------



## schappi (13. September 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> is hier wer am Start, der Daten aus nem kerngeschrotteten SGS2 auslesen kann?
> 
> Grüße


ist das sowas wie R2D2?


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. September 2012)

SGS2 = Samsung Galaxy S2 ??

würde ich jetzt ganz spontan draufschließen. Aber das haben wahrscheinlich auch schon andere herausgefunden ^^


----------



## Dease (13. September 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> is hier wer am Start, der Daten aus nem kerngeschrotteten SGS2 auslesen kann?
> 
> Grüße



Wenn Du das Teil noch 1x zum Laufen bringst, kannst Du mit MyPhone Explorer alle Kontakte, Termine, Fotos etc. retten.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. September 2012)

Wars nicht mal so, dass Threads bei rd. 5.000 Beiträgen aufgeteilt wurden?


----------



## Torben. (13. September 2012)

Ja meine ich auch das das mal so war. Vielleicht bekommen wir die 10K ja noch voll, bevor die Betreiber das merken :-D


----------



## ohneworte (13. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wars nicht mal so, dass Threads bei rd. 5.000 Beiträgen aufgeteilt wurden?



Das ist glaub ich Geschichte seit dem Umzug auf neue Server.


----------



## jammerlappen (14. September 2012)

Dease schrieb:


> *Wenn* Du das Teil noch 1x zum Laufen bringst, kannst Du mit MyPhone Explorer alle Kontakte, Termine, Fotos etc. retten.



*Wenn* ich das Ding noch zum Laufen bringen könnte...

Danke für den Tipp, aber leider ist das Display zerstört, ein SGS2 "Feature", dass USB-Debugging extra gehakt werden muss und Hochfahren ist nicht, es kommt nur irgendann mal ein Benachrichtigungston...

Ich könnt mir in den Arsch beissen - da macht man einmal Fotos und dann sowas.


----------



## herkulars (14. September 2012)

Kann man ein externes Display anschließen?


----------



## jammerlappen (14. September 2012)

Keine Ahnung! Aber ich denke es wird auf ne Operation am offenen Herzen rauslaufen müssen. Wiegesagt: Es fährt ja nicht mehr hoch, alles was es von sich gibt ist ein Benachrichtigungston...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (14. September 2012)

evil, sonntag aufm farn weg?


----------



## Downhillfaller (14. September 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung! Aber ich denke es wird auf ne Operation am offenen Herzen rauslaufen müssen. Wiegesagt: Es fährt ja nicht mehr hoch, alles was es von sich gibt ist ein Benachrichtigungston...



Die Leute die gerne Äpfel zum telefonieren nehmen, hätten dafür wohl ihre Cloud. 
Pech gehabt du Nicht- Zahnarzt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jammerlappen (14. September 2012)

...ohne Witz, hab ich auch dran gedacht, nur - da wo ich war gibts keine Cloud, da war noch nich mal Netz...


----------



## schappi (15. September 2012)

In der Cloud speichert man ja auch vorher dinge wie Photos, Termine und Adressbuch.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. September 2012)

Jemand sonntag Morgen unterwegs mit Enduro, würde mich gerne anschließen.

Gruß M.


----------



## conzi85 (15. September 2012)

Fahre morgen 10uhr vom sportplatz barsinghausen los. geplant sind trails am nordmannsturm.

constantin


----------



## Homer_Simplon (15. September 2012)

10:00? Huch. Ist das verhandelbar?


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## conzi85 (15. September 2012)

naja 10:30 ginge gerade noch


----------



## Trail-Seeker (15. September 2012)

Wann jetzt genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TW123 (15. September 2012)

bin morgen evt. auch dabei


----------



## conzi85 (15. September 2012)

Bin ab 10:00uhr am parkplatz.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. September 2012)

Ich bin um 12 am Waldkater.


----------



## Torben. (16. September 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich bin um 12 am Waldkater.



Dabei  

Was ist denn geplant? Eine längere Tou?


----------



## MasterAss (16. September 2012)

@jammerlappen
Normalerweise werden doch die fotos auf der externen sdcard gespeichert und die kontakte werden auch mit google synchronisiert. Du braucst ja auch einen google account zum initualisieren des telefons. Und deine musik wirst du doch wohl hoffentlich nicht nur auf dem telefon haben.

Gesendet von meinem YP-GS1 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trail-Seeker (16. September 2012)

Is mal wieder was dazwischen gekommen :-(
Ich bin raus fuer heute. 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoermy (16. September 2012)

Wenn jemand von seinem Kettenspanner die Rolle 
vermisst soll sich mal melden. Hab sie auf dem Ü 30 gefunden.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. September 2012)

MasterAss schrieb:


> @jammerlappen
> Normalerweise werden doch die fotos auf der externen sdcard gespeichert und die kontakte werden auch mit google synchronisiert. Du braucst ja auch einen google account zum initualisieren des telefons. Und deine musik wirst du doch wohl hoffentlich nicht nur auf dem telefon haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem YP-GS1 mit Tapatalk 2




Meine Kontakte werden hoffentlich nich von und mit google synchronisiert  ...und die Speicherkarte war leider leer => demnach war der Speicherort für alles der interne Speicher...

Wär aber kuhl, wenn Ihr alle weiter mit nach ner Lösung sucht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. September 2012)

hoermy schrieb:


> Wenn jemand von seinem Kettenspanner die Rolle
> vermisst soll sich mal melden. Hab sie auf dem Ü 30 gefunden.


 
Ich habe mal ein schwarze in den Waldstück oben nach dem Polenzweg (der der vom Parkplatz Niestedter Pass abgeht) verloren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. September 2012)

Danke für die Tour gestern.
Geil wars und schnell und huppelig.
31km in 3h mit 1015Hm

Die Kraft reichte um lächelnd und mit Stil bis zum Parkplatz zu kommen, ab da war der Akku sowas von alle.
Ich wäre fast noch in den Graben gefahren.

Heute morgen wimmerte jeder Muskel:"Trainingsrückstand" und jeder blaue Fleck:"Übermut - wer nicht hören will muss fühlen"


----------



## MasterAss (17. September 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Meine Kontakte werden hoffentlich nich von und mit google synchronisiert  ...und die Speicherkarte war leider leer => demnach war der Speicherort für alles der interne Speicher...
> 
> Wär aber kuhl, wenn Ihr alle weiter mit nach ner Lösung sucht



Also nochmal:
Beim erstmaligen einrichten von einem Android-Telefon wirst du nach einem Google-Account gefragt. Hast du damals einen angelegt?

Wenn ja, sollte auch automatische Kontaktsynchronisierung aktiviert sein. Dann musst du dich nur mit deinen Accountdaten bei http://mail.google.com anmelden und schon findest du dort alle Kontakte.
Wenn nein, hast du deine Kontaktdaten alle nur im Telefonspeicher gehabt? Das ist schlecht!

Das wäre bzgl. der Kontaktdaten die letzte Rettung. Alle anderen Daten sind eh weg, weil du ohne aktiviertes USB-Debugging keine Möglichkeit hast  auf den internen Speicher per PC zuzugreifen. Das geht auch nicht über die Entwicklungsplattform, dazu braucht man auch USB-Debugging.

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Display kaufen und selbst reparieren. Dann sollten deine Daten auch nicht verloren gehen.
2. Handy einschicken und Notiz hinzulegen, dass der Speicher nicht gelöscht werden soll und hoffen dass die sich dran halten.

Ansonsten solltest du dir beim nächsten Mal ausführlich Gedanken darüber machen, deine Handydaten regelmäßig zu sichern! Es ist einfach sträflich keine Backupstrategie zu haben, wenn das Smartphone alle Daten beinhaltet.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit ist eine permanente Datensynchronisation mit einem Google-Account. Das geht übrigens auch mit deinen Fotos!
Wer irgendwelche Schreckgespenster sieht und seine Daten nicht in die Cloud packen will, der sollte bei einem Samsung Handy das Backup via KIES regelmäßig vornehmen. Ansonsten MyPhoneXplorer.


----------



## jammerlappen (17. September 2012)

Sorry erstmal an alle, dass ich mein Problem zum Problem aller mache!

(Vielleicht hilft es ja dem einen oder anderen dabei, die eigenen Daten zu sichern...
     @MasterAss: Ich hab mein Handy mit nem Googleaccount "initialisiert", ja. Ich hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Google Accounts gerne mit Fotos aus facebook garniert und da ich nicht dafÃ¼r verantwortlich sein-/ gemacht werden will, dass irgendein business-clown in Outlook auf nem heiÃen Stein im seichten Wasser liegend dargestellt wird, lass ich Google lieber aussen vor. DafÃ¼r habe ich seit Jahr und Tag backups und backups von backups.

Die Daten, die ich retten will, sind Fotos von zwei Tagen Hochgebirgstour. Bilder vom Rosengarten aus etwa 40km Entfernung von schrÃ¤g oben fotographiert. Bilder von einer fast 2000m hohen Wand, die bis auf 3500m ragt und von der Morgensonne in kristallklarer Luft angeschienen wurde. In dem Fall ohne Cloud und auch ohne Wolken. Und leider gespeichert auf einem Medium, dass nur "sd" geheiÃen hat...

Ich denke, dass ein Displaywechsel in meinem Fall nix bringen wÃ¼rde. Ich muss hoffen, dass sich irgendwer in den Speicher reinhacken kann, da ich nich davon ausgehe, dass noch irgendein ZwiegesprÃ¤ch mit dem Handy mÃ¶glich ist...


update: repair express meint es fÃ¼r 40,-â¬ auslesen zu kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## Skaot-23 (17. September 2012)

Wer ist denn alles bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei?


----------



## MasterAss (17. September 2012)

@jammerlappen
Schreib mir mal eine PM mit der Antwort auf folgende Fragen:
- Ist es ein I9100?
- Was passiert genau wenn du das Telefon anschaltest?
- Hast du Zugriff per USB?
- Mach dein Handy aus und drücke anschließend gleichzeitig Volume Up & Home & Power. Sag mir bitte was passiert.

Grüße


----------



## Quen (17. September 2012)

... und dann klärt den Rest bitte auch per PN, danke.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. September 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn alles bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei?


 
Ich habe Elternabend an der neuen Schule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (17. September 2012)

Dad Geburtstag...


----------



## ssiemund (17. September 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn alles bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei?


Leider auf Dienstreise  bin also auch draußen
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. September 2012)

darf nicht


----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

kann nicht!


----------



## chris2305 (17. September 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> darf nicht



Hör endlich auf zu jammern.....

Ich kann auch nicht, wie immer


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. September 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hör endlich auf zu jammern.....
> 
> Ich kann auch nicht, wie immer




alter  
erklär mir mal wo : "darf nicht" jammern ist ?

das ist einfach ne feststellung !!!


----------



## Quen (17. September 2012)

Chris, fährst du mit mir bald mal wieder im Kleinen Deister? 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Skaot-23 (17. September 2012)

Ich seh mich schon allein im dunklen Wald...


----------



## schaumi (17. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt sich jemand von Euch damit aus, eine MiCO Dh Druckstufe und eine Zugstufe in die aktuelle Lyrik R Air einzubauen bzw. zu wechseln?

Hab vor, mir die Teile zu kaufen und dann in meine Lyrik einzubauen und brauche gegen Bezahlung in Form von einer Kiste Bier o.ä. (Für Sportler gern auch Sprudelwasser...) Hilfe beim wechseln.

Wäre schön, wenn jemand dies kann und mir dabei helfen könnte.

Könnte als Gegeleistung das Bike waschen...Rasen mähen...oder mich einfach nur freuen und glücklich sein

Gruß

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. September 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Ich seh mich schon allein im dunklen Wald...



Ich habe jetzt zwar schon sowohl Freitag als auch Heute wieder eine kleine Runde auf dem Bike gedreht. Das geht hier mit viel Ruhe schon wieder ganz akzeptabel. Für den Deister bin ich mit den Prellungen jedoch noch etwas kurzatmig und werde mir lieber noch eine Woche damit Zeit lassen.


----------



## Skaot-23 (18. September 2012)

Nachdem mein Hals heute Nacht von was grünem, eitrigen überfallen wurde bin ich heute auch raus.


----------



## chris2305 (18. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Chris, fährst du mit mir bald mal wieder im Kleinen Deister?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Gerne wenn es die Zeit zulässt....


----------



## 1Tintin (18. September 2012)

schaumi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt sich jemand von Euch damit aus, eine MiCO Dh Druckstufe und eine Zugstufe in die aktuelle Lyrik R Air einzubauen bzw. zu wechseln?
> 
> ...



Ich kann es nicht, aber ich würd auch gerne sehen wie es geht!!

Cool wäre ja auch mal einen "Work Shop" zu machen, bei dem man von anderen lernen kann, wie man sein Bike bauen, reparieren, pimpen oder einstellen kann.
Das kann mann bestimmt auch mit lecker Bratwurst und Bier oder auch Sprudel kombinieren. 

TJ


----------



## vinc.vega (18. September 2012)

Bin auch raus, ebenfalls Elternabend , konnte aber eben noch ein kleine Mittagspausenrunde (mit Sonne) drehen



Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn alles bei der Dienstagsrunde dabei?


----------



## Hitzi (18. September 2012)

HAZ http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Mountainbiker-verwuesten-Teile-der-Eilenriede
Die Forstverwaltung Hannovers schlägt Alarm und sucht nach Unterstützung im Konflikt mit Mountainbikern in der Eilenriede. Inzwischen werden wir von den Radlern angepöbelt, wenn wir darauf hinweisen, dass das Fahren außerhalb der Wege nicht erlaubt ist, sagte der städtische Forstamtsleiter Gerd Garnatz am Montag im Eilenriedebeirat.

Die Geländeradler haben inzwischen an drei Orten Fahrbahnen in den Wald geschlagen und Rampen aufgeschüttet: hinter dem Eilenriedestadion, nahe der Mainzer Straße und nicht weit vom Lister Turm. Dadurch entstehen permanente Schäden am Wald, die wir nicht mehr beheben können, sagte Garnatz. Doch nicht nur die Natur wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Die Mountainbiker haben auch Teile der mittelalterlichen Landwehr beschädigt, als sie ihre Erdhügel anlegten. Jetzt ist ein historisches Erbe der Eilenriede bedroht, sagte Hans-Peter Fuchs, Vorsitzender des Beirats.

Die Stadt hat bereits mehrmals versucht, die Geländestrecken wieder zurückzubauen. Erst kürzlich habe man an der Landwehr einen Großeinsatz gefahren, sagt Förster Garnatz, und die Bahnen dem Waldboden gleichgemacht. Doch die emsigen Radler richteten sich ihren Parcours wieder her. Vor allem sonnabends, wenn kein Förster im Wald zugegen ist, bauen die Mountainbiker ihre Anlagen wieder auf, weiß ein Anwohner zu berichten. Er habe schon versucht, mit den Radsportlern zu reden, erntete aber nur unflätige Drohungen. In Hessen haben Bürger schließlich Drähte über die Fahrbahnen gespannt, sagt der Anwohner.

So weit will der für maßvolle Töne bekannte Eilenriedebeirat freilich nicht gehen. Eigentlich bleiben nur zwei Alternativen: Entweder hart durchgreifen oder die Strecken zum offiziellen Mountainbike-Platz erklären, sagt der Vorsitzende des Gremiums. Das mit dem Durchgreifen sieht das Forstamt als schwierig an, denn man habe weder genügend Personal, um an allen Orten nach dem Rechten zu sehen, noch seien die Mitarbeiter genügend für Ordnungsaufgaben geschult. Nur die Polizei kann ein Verbot aussprechen, betont Garnatz. Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das sogenannte Waldgesetz könnten aber auch die Forstmitarbeiter erstatten. Davon haben wir bisher abgesehen, sagt Garnatz.

Kurzfristig schlägt die stellvertretende Vorsitzende des Beirats, Reinhild Muschter, vor, Parkranger durch die Eilenriede zu schicken, um die wilden Radler ins Gebet nehmen. Sie habe bei einem Rundgang durchaus bemerkt, dass die Radler für Ansprachen zugänglich seien. Es dürfte nicht schwierig sein, sich die Ranger vom Grünflächenamt ,auszuleihen, meint Muschter. Da der Eilenriedebeirat nur ein beratendes Gremium für Stadt und Politik ist, bleibt es zunächst bei dieser Empfehlung. Entscheiden müsste die Ratspolitik.

Dort fällt die Reaktion zwiegespalten aus. Grünen-Sportpolitiker Mark Bindert hält nichts davon, mit der Faust auf den Tisch zu hauen. Wir sollten die Mountainbiker zum runden Tisch laden und nach Alternativflächen Ausschau halten, schlägt er vor. Das habe schließlich auch bei den Skateboardfahrern gut funktioniert, die zuvor frisch sanierte Plätze in der City mit ihren Brettern ramponierten und jetzt auf dem Welfenplatz einen eigenen Parcours haben.

Ähnlich argumentiert sein Kollege von der CDU. Wir müssen den Radlern etwas anbieten und zugleich ihrem Freiheitsdrang Rechnung tragen, sagt Dieter Küßner. SPD-Sportexpertin Peggy Keller hält nichts von Geländerennen in der Eilenriede. Es gibt doch genug Angebote, etwa im Harz, sagt sie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (18. September 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht, aber ich würd auch gerne sehen wie es geht!!
> 
> Cool wäre ja auch mal einen "Work Shop" zu machen, bei dem man von anderen lernen kann, wie man sein Bike bauen, reparieren, pimpen oder einstellen kann.
> Das kann mann bestimmt auch mit lecker Bratwurst und Bier oder auch Sprudel kombinieren.
> ...



verstehe das problem nicht alte mc einheit raus und neue mic einheit rein fertig 
kann euch das auch unter anleitung zeigen wenn ihr wollt in meiner werkstatt ist nur nicht sehrfiel platz


----------



## Dease (18. September 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht, aber ich würd auch gerne sehen wie es geht!!
> 
> Cool wäre ja auch mal einen "Work Shop" zu machen, bei dem man von anderen lernen kann, wie man sein Bike bauen, reparieren, pimpen oder einstellen kann.
> Das kann mann bestimmt auch mit lecker Bratwurst und Bier oder auch Sprudel kombinieren.
> ...



Nichts gegen Bratwurt, Bier & Sprudel , aber auf Youtube gibt es von Sram eine ganze "Workshop"-Reihe dazu. Hier der erste Part:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gpMGeb4MbM&feature=relmfu"]05 - ROCK SHOX Lower Leg Removal - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## 1Tintin (18. September 2012)

Ja, mit Anleitung schaff ich es auch.... eigentlich geht es um die Wurst ;-)

Danke


----------



## Dease (18. September 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ja, mit Anleitung schaff ich es auch.... eigentlich geht es um die Wurst ;-)
> 
> Danke



Hab ich mir gedacht


----------



## Hitzi (18. September 2012)

Wir haben ja hier auch einige Canyon Fritzen 





Wer hat so ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?

Wo bekomme ich das geeignete Ersatzteil?

Wie funktioniert der Aus- bzw. Einbau?

Muss man das einpressen?

Ich nehme mal an, dass es unter Verschleißteil fällt und nicht unter Gewährleistung, oder?

So viele Fragen.... Danke für konstruktive Antworten


----------



## Kacy (18. September 2012)

schaumi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kennt sich jemand von Euch damit aus, eine MiCO Dh Druckstufe und eine Zugstufe in die aktuelle Lyrik R Air einzubauen bzw. zu wechseln?
> 
> ...



Wenn Du Dir diese http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...WQ9MTAyMyZQTlI9MjA5MzEmZ2Jucj0yMw==&pnr=19196 Druckstufe bestellst brauchst Du keine Zugstufe tauschen. Habe ich bei meiner auch so gemacht (Lyrik 2010,vorher Motion Control) und funzt einwandfrei.
Alte rausschrauben, neue reinschrauben, feddisch. Wichtig ist, das die Ölmenge stimmt, damit sie gut funktioniert. Der erste Eindruck hatte mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen, aber auf den Deistertrails war der Unterschied dann sehr deutlich


----------



## matzinski (18. September 2012)

oh, schon kaputt ? 

"Wer hat so ein ähnliches Problem gehabt?" Ich

"Wo bekomme ich das geeignete Ersatzteil?" Du musst dich von der freundlichen Synchronstimme von Robert Redford - also bei Canyon - per Telefon mit dem Service verbinden lassen und dein Anliegen fernmündlich vortragen. Dann hoffen, dass man dir das richtige Ersatzteil schickt.  

"Wie funktioniert der Aus- bzw. Einbau?"
"Muss man das einpressen?"
Man kann den Hinterbau durch "Schrauben lösen" komplett zerlegen. Die Lager müssen alle aus- und eingepresst werden 

"Ich nehme mal an, dass es unter Verschleißteil fällt und nicht unter Gewährleistung, oder?"richtöööch

Ich könnte dir beim Einpressen behilflich sein. Du kannst aber auch die Hinterbauteile mit den defekten Lagern zu Canyon einsenden und vor Ort einpressen lassen. 

Auf dem Bild sieht es so aus, als wenn sich nur die Schraube von der Wippe gelöst hat. Ist das Lager wirklich schon hinüber? Normalerweise verabschiedet sich das Hauptlager als erstes.


----------



## Hitzi (19. September 2012)

Das Lager ist komplett hinüber 

Hatte erst versucht nur die Schraube wieder einzudrehen. Funzt aber nicht 
Ich hatte sie zu Fotozwecken noch einmal halbwegs eingedreht.

Ich rufe mal bei Canyon an.... und dann melde ich mich mal wegen einem Werkstatt Termin bei dir


----------



## herkulars (19. September 2012)

> SPD-Sportexpertin Peggy Keller hält nichts von Geländerennen in der Eilenriede. Es gibt doch genug Angebote, etwa im Harz, sagt sie.



6, setzen! Und sowas ist also "Sportexpertin"? Hat sich ja prima mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt. Als Dirtfahrer fährt man selbstverständlich gerne nach Schulschluss oder Feierabend eben kurz in den Harz um dort schöne felsige Trails zu ballern.


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. September 2012)

Warum, braucht jedes Kaff einen Fußballplatz, gibt doch genug, z.B. in Hannover? 
Die gute Frau kennt sich nur mit Golf und Tennis aus, das macht man schließlich auch nicht im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (19. September 2012)

also ich spiele cross golf, und finde in der eile gibt es geile fairways!! davon abgesehen, ist der artikel in jeder hinsicht lächerlich! das es einige gibt die gerne mal pöbeln, darüber braucht man sich hier net unterhalten!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (19. September 2012)

Moin,

jemand Freitag am frühen Nachmittag unterwegs, ich wollte so um 14.00 zu einer Enduro Tour aufbrechen.

Gruß M.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (19. September 2012)

momentan ist dort ein pumptrack im bau, haben ja auch davon schon herrliche bilder gemacht  der track wird die nächsten wochen optimiert  was die größe betrifft. gut das die kinder laut zwitung immer sdamstags bauen, böse kinder. an diese position hatten wir schon so ziemlich alles von großen dirts bis weiß nicht was, nun bleiben denen von der stadt nur noch verhandlungen  ist halt wie im deister, die Gurillakämpfer gewinnen immer


----------



## exto (19. September 2012)

Das wird dir Ernesto Guevarra sicher gern bestätigen 

"Hasta la victoria siempre!"


----------



## Trail-Seeker (20. September 2012)

Nabend, 

keiner morgen ab 14:00 unterwegs?

Gruss M.


----------



## jammerlappen (20. September 2012)

Wer soll das Wissen?


----------



## schaumi (20. September 2012)

Bin Morgen auch im Deister, jedoch fruehestens ab 15 Uhr...einfach per PN melden


----------



## fabiansen (20. September 2012)

@exto
wir haben es aber nicht mit der CIA und Contras zu tun, sondern nur mit einem Haufen Bürokraten und Besitz-Illusionisten!
In diesem Sinne: Venceremos!


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. September 2012)

Moin,

ich werde so um 13.00 in Bremen los fahren und dann hoffentlich gegen 14.00 am Deister sein. Falls noch jemand mit auf die Runde will kann er sich hier ja melden.
 @schaumi
15.00 ist für mich leider zu spät da ich am späten Nachmittag noch wieder Termine habe, vielleicht beim nächsten mal.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaumi (21. September 2012)

Ist denn jemand Heute Nachmittag im Deister unterwegs???


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

Dienstagsrunde kommende Woche wieder aktuell? Ich denke das ich auch wieder piano die Hügel hochkomme!


----------



## taifun (21. September 2012)

Alles gute zur Vermählung mein Freund


----------



## Quen (21. September 2012)

Dabei!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (21. September 2012)

In Salzburg


----------



## ohneworte (21. September 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Alles gute zur Vermählung mein Freund



Wem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (21. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Dabei!
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


ebenfalls dabei


----------



## stefan64 (22. September 2012)

Morgen 8:30 Uhr Frühschicht?


----------



## reflux (22. September 2012)

Verkaufe mein Nicolai Helius CC Fully 140/135mm Federweg
Rahmen Nicolau Helius CC Größe L
X  Fusion Gabel+Dämpfer+Vario-Sattelstütze, Reset Racing Tretlager +  Steuersatz, American Classic Laufradsatz, XTR 960 Umwerfer + Kurbel,  Sram X0 Schaltwerk, Sram X9 Shifter, Magura Martha Bremse, Procraft  Carbon Lenker, Syntace F109 Vorbau
12,3 Kg
Bei Interesse/Probefahrt/Preisvorschlag PN an mich


----------



## to_die_for (22. September 2012)

Ist morgen jemand von euch auf der Strecke unterwegs ? 

Bin gerade in den Großraum gezogen und würde mich über neue Bike-Kontakte freuen


----------



## tweetygogo (22. September 2012)

to_die_for schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand von euch auf der Strecke unterwegs ?
> 
> Bin gerade in den Großraum gezogen und würde mich über neue Bike-Kontakte freuen



Fahr lieber in Harz, ist schöner zu biken


----------



## firefighter76 (22. September 2012)

to_die_for schrieb:


> Ist morgen jemand von euch auf der Strecke unterwegs ?
> 
> Bin gerade in den Großraum gezogen und würde mich über neue Bike-Kontakte freuen



12h wennigsen waldkater solltest du auf jeden fall anschluß finden 
was fährst du den so eher tour,freeride oder dh?


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. September 2012)

Danke an die gute Seele die mir auf der Rakete mit dem kaputten Schlauch geholfen hat.   

Conti Reifen sind etwas zickig.


----------



## to_die_for (22. September 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Fahr lieber in Harz, ist schöner zu biken




Es ließ sich keiner zu Braunlage überreden


----------



## to_die_for (22. September 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> 12h wennigsen waldkater solltest du auf jeden fall anschluß finden
> was fährst du den so eher tour,freeride oder dh?




sowohl als auch


----------



## firefighter76 (22. September 2012)

ja prima also ne schöne freeridetour 30km 1000hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (22. September 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen 8:30 Uhr Frühschicht?



Leider nein


----------



## Midnight (23. September 2012)

Heyho! 
Da ich nun schon mehrmals auf mein Studium/Job angesprochen wurde poste ich es nochmal hier. Vieleicht gefällts ja dem ein oder anderen 

Der ein oder andere hats ja schon mal beim hochschieben aufem Trail mitbekommen, das ich mich als Kameramann betätige. Ich war vor 4 Wochen mal wieder mit meinen Kollegen unterwegs ein neues Crossvideo zu drehen. Ja ich weis es ist immer noch kein Mountainbikevideo im Deister, aber es ist immerhin ein Zweirad, viel Dreck und Staub, und fette Whips sind auch mit dabei! 
Also schauts euch doch mal an ! (am besten in Groß und FullHD)






Btw. wer das Letzte Video noch nicht gesehen hat, kann ja auch gerne mal nen Blick riskieren  wir freuen uns immer über ein Feedback!


----------



## stefan64 (23. September 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Leider nein



Keine Arme, keine Kekse


----------



## schaumi (23. September 2012)

Der Einstieg zum ersten Film passte gerade zu meinem Fruehstueck...vielen Dank ;-)


----------



## reflux (23. September 2012)

wir fahren heute um 13uhr aus hannover linden
erichstraße/bei der baustelle los
bei interesse um 13uhr einfach da sein


----------



## Dease (23. September 2012)

Uns haben heute früh mehrere Spaziergänger erzählt, dass letzten Donnerstag am Parkplatz Basche ein Auto von einem Biker aufgebrochen worden sein soll.

Glassplitter lagen da heute auch noch herum.

*Also lasst keine Wertgegenstände im Auto rum liegen!*


----------



## ssiemund (23. September 2012)

Midnight schrieb:


> Heyho!
> Da ich nun schon mehrmals auf mein Studium/Job angesprochen wurde poste ich es nochmal hier. Vieleicht gefällts ja dem ein oder anderen ...


Tolle Filme Timo 
Stephan


----------



## Hitzi (23. September 2012)

Dease schrieb:


> Uns haben heute früh mehrere Spaziergänger erzählt, dass letzten Donnerstag am Parkplatz Basche ein Auto von einem Biker aufgebrochen worden sein soll.
> 
> Glassplitter lagen da heute auch noch herum.
> 
> *Also lasst keine Wertgegenstände im Auto rum liegen!*



Biker sind keine Autoaufbrecher......


----------



## vinc.vega (23. September 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Biker sind keine Autoaufbrecher......



Ich glaube er meinte "das Auto eines Bikers"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

Gluecklicherweise besitze ich nichts von Wert!


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. September 2012)

Besonders der 1. Film hat mir echt gut gefallen. Mucke auch geil, und der Typ kann ja mal richtig fahren.
Timo, hast du eigentlich einen eigenen Heli?


----------



## Midnight (24. September 2012)

Joo wenn einer hier in Deutschland richtig gut und mit Style Cross fahren kann, dann der Marcus! 

Ne leider  nicht, ich/wir haben "nur" für die Bodenaufnahmen gemacht! Die  Luftaufnahmen wurden mittels eines Hexacopters (Kameradrohne) durch  Bekannte von uns gemacht. Leider ist so nen Ding unverschämt teuer...also  bis ich mal ne eigene Drohne habe dauerts wohl noch nen bischen  !  


*hust* Aber ich bin immer offen für Aufträge! Sie würde mich auch dem Ziel meine eigene Drohne finanzieren zu können auch etwas näher bringen   !


----------



## Skaot-23 (24. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde kommende Woche wieder aktuell? Ich denke das ich auch wieder piano die Hügel hochkomme!



Ich liege leider noch flach


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. September 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Ich liege leider noch flach


Hi, bin auch raus
Gruß


----------



## Quen (24. September 2012)

Ich fahre, sofern die Welt nicht unter geht - Akkus sind geladen.

@ Jens, kannst auch schon vorher bei mir rumkommen.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (24. September 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hi, bin auch raus
> Gruß


bleibt noch jemand übrig


----------



## Quen (24. September 2012)

Stephan, ich - unsere Posts haben sich wohl überschnitten.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (24. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Stephan, ich - unsere Posts haben sich wohl überschnitten.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


Prima, 18:15 Steinkrug, außer es schüttet aus Kübeln.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## taifun (24. September 2012)

Nicht dabei...auf dem Rückweg aus Salzburg


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich fahre, sofern die Welt nicht unter geht - Akkus sind geladen.
> 
> @ Jens, kannst auch schon vorher bei mir rumkommen.
> 
> ...



Kann ich machen, Akkus sind auch voll!


----------



## ohneworte (24. September 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Prima, 18:15 Steinkrug, außer es schüttet aus Kübeln.
> Gruß
> Stephan



Das mit dem Schütten teile ich!

Ich bin auch so raus, Rüsselpest!


----------



## ssiemund (25. September 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ....Ich bin auch so raus, Rüsselpest!


... und da waren es nur noch zwei, Sebastian und ich. Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht und wie, 28km, 537hm und das alles mit einem Schnitt von 16,4km/h, für mich mega schnell und ich sehr zufrieden 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Quen (25. September 2012)

War top - und ohne Pause, wir sind einfach nur gefahren... 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (25. September 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> War top - und ohne Pause, wir sind einfach nur gefahren...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Moin,

Hab gerade erst gesehen das Du versucht hast mich anzurufen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## matzinski (26. September 2012)

Es gibt anscheinend doch noch ein paar "vernünftige" HAZ - Leser  Schön, dass hier mal ein wenig Gegenwind aufkommt. 





Leserbriefe aus der heutigen HAZ - Ausgabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (26. September 2012)

Das liest sich ja echt geil!!!!!


----------



## Hitzi (26. September 2012)

Sehr schön... vor allem Dr. Jäger


----------



## hoerman2201 (26. September 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Es gibt anscheinend doch noch ein paar "vernünftige" HAZ - Leser  Schön, dass hier mal ein wenig Gegenwind aufkommt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
klasse  
bekomme davon garnicht genug. 
mehr , mehr ... mehr


----------



## herkulars (26. September 2012)

Sehr geil!


----------



## 1Tintin (26. September 2012)

Jepp,
leider Geil


----------



## Evel Knievel (26. September 2012)

In mir keimt Hoffnung auf! Es gibt doch noch Menschen die nachdenken.

Sehr schöner Gegenwind zu dem Artikel.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (26. September 2012)

Wo kann man den "gefällt mir" - Button drücken?


----------



## Brook (26. September 2012)

Gefällt mir!!!!


----------



## Fh4n (26. September 2012)

Evel, du musst die Hannoversche Ehre bei der EM in Dresden verteidigen:
http://www.sz-online.de/nachrichten/artikel.asp?id=3165330
Ich shuttle dich auch hin, wärm dich schonmal auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (26. September 2012)

Coole Sache...und alle kommen mit im Wagen


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. September 2012)

Hat jemand noch zufällig ne günstige Hinterradbremse rumliegen? Juicy5 o.ä.?

Ich halts nich mehr aus...ich muss nach nem halben Jahr auch mal wieder in den Wald...grr


----------



## toschi (27. September 2012)

Flame-Blade schrieb:


> Hat jemand noch zufällig ne günstige Hinterradbremse rumliegen? Juicy5 o.ä.?
> 
> Ich halts nich mehr aus...ich muss nach nem halben Jahr auch mal wieder in den Wald...grr


Was ist für Dich günstig?
Hätte da was...


----------



## Flame-Blade (27. September 2012)

toschi schrieb:


> Was ist für Dich günstig?
> Hätte da was...



Hmm ne olle Juicy so um 30 dacht ich. Ich hab noch kaputte Avids rumliegen aber das Einschicken dauert immer so lange.


----------



## Evel Knievel (28. September 2012)

Eine EM der Bahnfahrer! Ich glaubs nicht!
Ich würde die Disziplinen aber noch erweitern um "Promille schätzen am Fahrgast" und "Nahrungsmittelbestandteile im Kotzhaufen identifizieren".


----------



## toschi (28. September 2012)

Also ich schau heute abend mal nach was ich noch da hab...
Vielleicht schaff ich es am WE in den Deister, brauche aber wieder einen Guide, ist schon so lange her 
 @evel
Du Armer, ich möchte gar nicht dran denken was man in Deinem Berufszweig so alles ertragen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (28. September 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Eine EM der Bahnfahrer! Ich glaubs nicht!
> Ich würde die Disziplinen aber noch erweitern um "Promille schätzen am Fahrgast" und "Nahrungsmittelbestandteile im Kotzhaufen identifizieren".



Und dann noch unfallfreies aussteigen zur Pause....

Oder wer den größten Schaden verursacht hat, dann wäre dein Kollege bestimmt auch gut dabei.


----------



## Brook (28. September 2012)

Dreht heute noch jemand eine lockere Runde "Ü30" und vielleicht Sektionstraining auf der Rakete (Sprungtraining - mir fehlen noch ein paar der Dinger dort)?!


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. September 2012)

fuchsi  
ü30 ist doch noch gesperrt !!


----------



## Brook (28. September 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fuchsi
> ü30 ist doch noch gesperrt !!



Also auf alle Fälle irgendwas mit Airtime ... und zum Abschluß vielleicht etwas flowiges Wurzelgeschepper 

Wann und wo??


----------



## ohneworte (28. September 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Eine EM der Bahnfahrer! Ich glaubs nicht!
> Ich würde die Disziplinen aber noch erweitern um "Promille schätzen am Fahrgast" und "Nahrungsmittelbestandteile im Kotzhaufen identifizieren".



Was Du nicht alles magst!


----------



## gloshabigur (29. September 2012)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## Bergamounter (29. September 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand die genauen Daten vom heutigen Deisterkreisel?

km, hm, kcal?

mein Handy hat gesponnen und so habe ich nur die Daten vom BC.

vielen Dank


----------



## stefan64 (29. September 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. September 2012)

2:20 h, 21.6km, 775 hm


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (29. September 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flame-Blade (29. September 2012)

Falls jemand noch einen vernünftigen Downhillrahmen sucht, die Auktion endet morgen Abend 

Ebay


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (29. September 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


dabei ...


----------



## ssiemund (1. Oktober 2012)

mmhhh, wo sind denn die Dienstag Feierabendtourer  
Stephan


----------



## taifun (1. Oktober 2012)

Auf dem Weg nach Brünn.....wieder nicht dabei


----------



## Skaot-23 (1. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> mmhhh, wo sind denn die Dienstag Feierabendtourer
> Stephan



Nebenhöhlenentzündung


----------



## ssiemund (1. Oktober 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Nebenhöhlenentzündung


uiiih, dann mal gute Besserung Patrick 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> uiiih, dann mal gute Besserung Patrick
> Gruß
> Stephan



Bin auf Geburtstag morgen Abend, am 09.10. bin ich wieder dabei!


----------



## Skaot-23 (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke 
Da hat sich meine Erkältung schön weitergezogen... Jetzt gibts Antibiotika, dann ist das hoffentlich in nen paar Tagen vorbei, sonst verlern ich noch das Bergradeln


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Danke
> Da hat sich meine Erkältung schön weitergezogen... Jetzt gibts Antibiotika, dann ist das hoffentlich in nen paar Tagen vorbei, sonst verlern ich noch das Bergradeln



Ich kann da auch nicht mehr viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin (angeschlagen) auch raus...


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (1. Oktober 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin (angeschlagen) auch raus...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Hoffentlich nicht wieder verletzt!?


----------



## firefighter76 (1. Oktober 2012)

sachen gepackt und fast unterwegs nach brixen also nix mit feierabendrunde


----------



## Quen (1. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hoffentlich nicht wieder verletzt!?


Also bitte...  Nein 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> mmhhh, wo sind denn die Dienstag Feierabendtourer
> Stephan


 

OpenEnd im Büro, dann ggf. noch Mutterboden schippen
Somit raus für heute


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Oktober 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> sachen gepackt und fast unterwegs nach brixen also nix mit feierabendrunde



Ihr kommt aber erst morgen!? Ich hab noch kein Essen eingekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Oktober 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ihr kommt aber erst morgen!? Ich hab noch kein Essen eingekauft


 
Sie zu, dass du gut einkaufst. Ich habe die Messlatte für Flos Verpflegung hoch gelegt 
Nach em Essen solltest du Ihm etwas auf dem Bauch rumhüpfen, dass ist er am WE so gewohnt. 

Viel Spaß - fallt nicht zu doll hin


----------



## ellma (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich wünsche Euch auch ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## 1Tintin (2. Oktober 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> sachen gepackt und fast unterwegs nach brixen also nix mit feierabendrunde



neid!!


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Oktober 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen zweirädrig unterwegs ??

Den freien Tag muss man ja nutzen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sie zu, dass du gut einkaufst. Ich habe die Messlatte für Flos Verpflegung hoch gelegt
> Nach em Essen solltest du Ihm etwas auf dem Bauch rumhüpfen, dass ist er am WE so gewohnt.
> 
> Viel Spaß - fallt nicht zu doll hin



Zu viel Essen darfs aber nicht sein. Mit der Nordketten-Downhillstrecke ist es wie beim Schwimmen: nicht mit zu leeren Magen, aber auch nicht mit zu vollem Magen. Achja, und nicht vom Beckenrand springen 

Yeah VW Bus Wagenburg in Brixen und dann 13km DH Rennen.

Freitag Harz
Sonntag Deister
Dienstag Fichtelgebirge
Donnerstag Nordkette
Freitag, Samstag, Sonntag Brixen.

Achja, das Studentenleben


----------



## ssiemund (2. Oktober 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> ...Achja, das Studentenleben


... mhhh die Studenten sollte sich lieber darum kümmern, das meine Rente gesichert ist, als sich sinnlos Gefahren auszusetzen


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... mhhh die Studenten sollte sich lieber darum kümmern, das meine Rente gesichert ist, als sich sinnlos Gefahren auszusetzen



Du bist also auch nicht unterwegs!


----------



## chris2305 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch nicht sinnlos.... und genieß es Johann, das wahre leben kommt schon noch


----------



## ssiemund (2. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du bist also auch nicht unterwegs!


nö, wenn's dunkel ist fahr ich nicht mehr alleine, zu unheimlich 
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (2. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> nö, wenn's dunkel ist fahr ich nicht mehr alleine, zu unheimlich
> Stephan



oweia!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Sie zu, dass du gut einkaufst. Ich habe die Messlatte für Flos Verpflegung hoch gelegt
> Nach em Essen solltest du Ihm etwas auf dem Bauch rumhüpfen, dass ist er am WE so gewohnt.
> 
> Viel Spaß - fallt nicht zu doll hin



Ich hab extra noch einen neuen Foto Apparat gekauft um sie beim hinfallen schön scharf abzulichten 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dease (2. Oktober 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht sinnlos.... und genieß es Johann, das wahre leben kommt schon noch



Na Jo, kommt Dir das bekannt vor ?

Viel Spaß allen Urlaubern in Brixen. 

Und vergesst nicht den Coxboy noch ein wenig zu bearbeiten! Wenn der auch bergauf fährt, könnte richtig was gehen in der King of Plose-Wertung! Top 10!!!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. Oktober 2012)

@SamyRSJ4

Ich erwarfte einen ausführlichen Testbericht wenn du das ICB in die Finger kriegst  
Viel Spass da unten, mein Neid sei dir gewiss!


----------



## adrianbiker (2. Oktober 2012)

So, vlt hat mich der ein oder andere hier am So beim Filmen gesehen, das vid. ist jzt hochgeladen, wer mag kann es sich ja mal anschaun, Beschreibung lesen

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24052


----------



## Madeba (3. Oktober 2012)

war hier nicht mal jemand unterwegs, der bei Canyon arbeitet ?


----------



## Bergamounter (3. Oktober 2012)

Danke Homer für die Daten


----------



## taxifolia (3. Oktober 2012)

Heute in hallo Mittwoch Erstausgabe Barsinghausen und Wennigsen ein Riesen Bericht von baasbolette übern den Vater des Ü 30 einen gewissen Steffen Hammel. Leider ist der Artikel nicht in der Onlineausgabe verfügbar.


Taxi


----------



## Hannoveraner (4. Oktober 2012)

ich bräuchte mal eine kaufberatung. ich wollte meinem enduro mal ein paar neue reifen spendieren. was könnt ihr so für die hiesigen deister-trails empfehlen? ich bin gestern mit dem hinterrad schon ein paar mal gut weggerutscht.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Oktober 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Heute in hallo Mittwoch Erstausgabe Barsinghausen und Wennigsen ein Riesen Bericht von baasbolette übern den Vater des Ü 30 einen gewissen Steffen Hammel. Leider ist der Artikel nicht in der Onlineausgabe verfügbar.
> 
> 
> Taxi



Würd mich freuen, wenn das bei Gelegenheit jemand einscannen könnte. In der Vahrenwalder Ausgabe von Hallo Mittwoch konnte ich den Artikel jedenfalls nicht finden 



Hannoveraner schrieb:


> ich bräuchte mal eine kaufberatung. ich wollte meinem enduro mal ein paar neue reifen spendieren. was könnt ihr so für die hiesigen deister-trails empfehlen? ich bin gestern mit dem hinterrad schon ein paar mal gut weggerutscht.



Was für einen Reifen fährst du denn momentan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist doch im anderen Thread...


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Hannoveraner (4. Oktober 2012)

im deisterfreun.de threat ist der bericht zu lesen.



Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Was für einen Reifen fährst du denn momentan?



momentan habe ich noch die original speci reifen drauf:

Vorne: Specialized Butcher Control 2.3"
Hinten: Specialized Purgatory Control 2.2"


----------



## Power-Valve (4. Oktober 2012)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> momentan habe ich noch die original speci reifen drauf:
> 
> Vorne: Specialized Butcher Control 2.3"
> Hinten: Specialized Purgatory Control 2.2"



Was breiteres und groeberes... Bei Marken und Typen herrschen Glaubenskriege... Schau lieber mal in die Technikforen bevor Quen dann wieder hier durchgreifen muss.

Ich nutze Muddy Mary (TrailStar Mischung in 2,35)... Wenn der bergauf zu beschwerlich ist, hinten nen etwas leichteren Fat Albert oder so... ab min. 2,35 breit und sowenig Luft wie moeglich...


----------



## Trail-Seeker (4. Oktober 2012)

Wer fährt am Samstag eine Endurorunde?

Ich würde mich gerne wo einklinken, wenn es nicht gerade früh morgens ist bin ich zeitlich flexibel.

Gruß M.


----------



## Hannoveraner (4. Oktober 2012)

Ok, Danke....dann werde ich wohl mal den Muddy Mary 2,35 oder Rubber Queen 2,4 testen.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Oktober 2012)

Rubber Queen wird Dir bei Nässe wenig Freude bereiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (4. Oktober 2012)

Sonntag Frühschicht?





Wann und wo?


----------



## 1Tintin (4. Oktober 2012)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> ich bräuchte mal eine kaufberatung. ich wollte meinem enduro mal ein paar neue reifen spendieren. was könnt ihr so für die hiesigen deister-trails empfehlen? ich bin gestern mit dem hinterrad schon ein paar mal gut weggerutscht.



Sind die Speci-Reifen schon Alt und Runtergefahren?
Ansonsten würd ich sie gerne mal probieren?
Kannst dich ja mal melden..

1Tintin


----------



## Hannoveraner (4. Oktober 2012)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Sind die Speci-Reifen schon Alt und Runtergefahren?
> Ansonsten würd ich sie gerne mal probieren?
> Kannst dich ja mal melden..
> 
> 1Tintin



sind jetzt ein jahr alt aber noch nicht runter gefahren. kann ich dir dann gerne mal zum testen geben.


----------



## schappi (4. Oktober 2012)

Speci baut gute Bikes aber nur mäßige Reifen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. Oktober 2012)

@jammerlappen:

*auf in die IBC Reifenschlacht* *tröt tröt*

Im Ernst. So wie es heute und gestern geschüttet hat, hat kein "normaler" Reifen Grip. Leicht feuchter Boden ist noch zu verkraften.

Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit der Rubber Queen: Schulenberg: Regen, Matsch, ein einziger Bach auf dem Trail. Auf der Freeridestrecke hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme. Ich bin zwar gerutscht ohne Ende aber so hat man das Bike und seine Probleme mit nassem Boden viel besser kennen gelernt. Als gute Erfahrung und Technikverbesserung kann eine Wasserfahrt nie schaden


----------



## njoerd (4. Oktober 2012)

Matschwettkampfreifen geht klar.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich will jetzt hier nicht dem Moralapostel machen...
...ABER...

Denkt bitte daran, dass Matschreifen a lá WetScream & SwampThing nicht nur super Grip haben, sonder auf erhebliche Flurschäden anrichten.
Nutzt die Dinger bitte nur auf den Trails, auf denen Ihr die Schäden selbst repariert (am besten gleich nach der Abfahrt).

Was helfen 2-3 geile Abfahrten im Modder, wenn die Strecke danach zerschossen ist und wieder aufgebaut werden muss.
Dann lieber mal nicht in den Wald und dafür was anderes erleben 

Danke


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Oktober 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @jammerlappen:
> 
> *auf in die IBC Reifenschlacht* *tröt tröt*
> 
> ...



Das sind ja gleich drei Dinge auf einmal 

Ich meine nur, dass die sich RQ auf nasser Erde schnell zusetzt. Die Vorteile der RQ gegenüber anderen Reifen kommen aus meiner Sicht bei anderen Bedingungen zum tragen:
Steingrip (auch nass) topp
Wurzelgrip (auch nass) topp
Trockengrip topp
feuchte Erde gar nicht topp

Unter den Vorussetzungen, die ich für den Deister in der kommenden Zeit erwarte würde ich bei Neukauf zum Baron in 2.3 tendieren. Da ich die RQ hab, bleib ich aber guten Gewissens dabei und freu mich auf die eine oder andere Rutschpartie!


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, dass die sich RQ auf nasser Erde schnell zusetzt. Die Vorteile der RQ gegenüber anderen Reifen kommen aus meiner Sicht bei anderen Bedingungen zum tragen:
> Steingrip (auch nass) topp
> Wurzelgrip (auch nass) topp
> Trockengrip topp
> feuchte Erde gar nicht topp



Dafür reinigt sich die RQ auf einfachem Waldweg sehr schnell. So hat man beim nächsten Trail einen sauberen Reifen ^^ Die restlichen Punkte stimmen.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (4. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt hier nicht dem Moralapostel machen...
> ...ABER...
> 
> Denkt bitte daran, dass Matschreifen a lá WetScream & SwampThing nicht nur super Grip haben, sonder auf erhebliche Flurschäden anrichten.
> ...





An und für sich bin ich da ganz mit dir d'accord. Allerdings solltest du die "Beschuldigten" dann auch richtig benennen. Der SwampThing ist keinen Deut schlimmer als die hier so beliebte Muddy Mary. Problematisch für die Trails (und schlicht überflüssig für die meisten Hobbyfahrer) wird es erst ab WetScream, Dirty Dan und Co.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Oktober 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPZ3YFNft8k&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Dustin Gilding The Revealing 1/2 FREERIDE DOWNHILL ~Wheelie THE Brake BUMPS ~ - YouTube[/nomedia]

haben will im deister 
die anlieger sind der hammer


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Oktober 2012)

Dann besorg mal die Baupläne, am Wochenende wird wohl eh nich großartig gefahren


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Oktober 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> An und für sich bin ich da ganz mit dir d'accord. Allerdings solltest du die "Beschuldigten" dann auch richtig benennen. Der SwampThing ist keinen Deut schlimmer als die hier so beliebte Muddy Mary. Problematisch für die Trails (und schlicht überflüssig für die meisten Hobbyfahrer) wird es erst ab WetScream, Dirty Dan und Co.


 
OK  Bin lernfähig, wenn auch mit sehr flacher Lernkurve 
Dann also SwampThing von der "NoGo" löschen


----------



## RoseBeef (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß es gehört hier nicht rein......trotzdem :
*Verkaufe Rose BeefCake Mod.2011 SLX/Hammerschmidt/MuddyMarry/DT-SWISS Laufräder/RockShocks Domain/Kindshock Supernatural 125mm Remote...1650,-VB...*


Gruß


----------



## Trail-Seeker (5. Oktober 2012)

Jemand morgen im Deister unterwegs bei dem Wetter?

Gruß M.


----------



## ssiemund (5. Oktober 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> ... Der SwampThing ist keinen Deut schlimmer als die hier so beliebte Muddy Mary. Problematisch für die Trails (und schlicht überflüssig für die meisten Hobbyfahrer) wird es erst ab WetScream, Dirty Dan und Co.


Also als nicht Downhill orientierter Mountainbiker, der aber trotzdem sehr gerne Trails fährt würde mich schon alleine das Gewicht eines SwampThing abschrecken 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (5. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Also als nicht Downhill orientierter Mountainbiker, der aber trotzdem sehr gerne Trails fährt würde mich schon alleine das Gewicht eines SwampThing abschrecken
> Gruß
> Stephan



Mich der Preis!


----------



## Hitzi (6. Oktober 2012)

Aha  Dann kenne ich jetzt schon zwei Kandidaten persönlich  und habe mit der Wahl eigentlich nichts zu tun 

Quelle: http://www.neuepresse.de/Hannover/M...ausen/Oliver-Reich-will-Buergermeister-werden

Oliver Reich will Bürgermeister werden
Der Barsinghäuser Rechtsanwalt Oliver Reich geht als unabhängiger Kandidat ins Rennen um das Bürgermeisteramt. Gestern hat der 45-jährige Familienvater offiziell seine Kandidatur erklärt und seine Ziele erläutert.

Barsinghausen. Viele Bürger wollen den etablierten Parteienapparat nicht mehr, sagt Reich. Zudem kämen die Bewerber von SPD und CDU durchweg aus dem öffentlichen Dienst. Wir brauchen aber keine Verwalter an der Spitze der Stadt, sondern eine Lokomotive, die den Zug Barsinghausen zieht. Dafür sei ein Bürgermeister da, und das traue er sich zu, betont der 45-Jährige. Reich bezeichnet sich als Mann der Mitte, der sich als Vertreter des Querschnitts der Bevölkerung verstehe. Als Bürgermeister und Kopf der Verwaltung wolle er neue Ideen und Inspiration liefern und andere mitziehen. Als sein Vorbild bezeichnet Reich den Wennigser Bürgermeister Christoph Meineke, der ebenfalls als unabhängiger Kandidat die Wahl im Jahr 2006 für sich entschieden hatte. Es ist erfrischend zu sehen, wie er sein Amt führt. Zentrales Thema für Reich ist das, was er als Zukunftsfähigkeit der Kommune bezeichnet. Dazu gehört die Verbesserung der städtischen Einnahmen, aber nicht nur mit der Ansiedlung neuer Unternehmen. Es gebe innovative Einnahmemöglichkeiten, sagt der Kandidat, will seine Vorstellungen dazu aber noch nicht konkretisieren. Ich fürchte den Ideenklau. Zukunftsfähig ist die Kommune aus seiner Sicht nur dann, wenn es eine flexible und bezahlbare Kinderbetreuung ebenso gibt wie gut ausgestattete Schulen und ein attraktives kulturelles Angebot. Nur dann seien Menschen bereit, sich in einer Kommune wie Barsinghausen anzusiedeln. Dem vom Rat beschlossenen Haushaltskonsolidierungskonzept steht Reich kritisch gegenüber. Die Notwendigkeit zum Sparen ist unumstritten, sagt er. Das Konsolidierungskonzept sei aber relativ unprofessionell. Das ist eher Aktionismus und bröckelt schon. Beim Sparen sei ein starres Korsett wie das Konsolidierungskonzept aber hinderlich. Besser ist es, dabei Schwerpunkte zu setzen. Reich hat für die Unabhängige Wählergemeinschaft (UWG) einige Zeit die Pressearbeit verantwortet. Er betont aber, dass er nie Mitglied der UWG gewesen sei und das Amt niedergelegt habe. Geschenke verspreche er den Bürgern nicht, sagt der Bürgermeisterkandidat, aber Unabhängigkeit und Transparenz.

Lebenslauf

Oliver Reich stammt aus Schleswig-Holstein, hat in Itzehoe Abitur gemacht und nach einer zweijährigen Bundeswehrzeit Jura in Osnabrück und Sevilla studiert. Nach dem Referendariat hat er kurze Zeit bei einem Finanzdienstleister gearbeitet. Nach einem Intermezzo bei einem anderen Rechtsanwalt entschloss er sich dazu, mit Ehefrau Dusica - die in Bantorf aufgewachsen ist und ebenfalls Rechtsanwältin ist - eine eigene Kanzlei aufzubauen.

Das Ehepaar Reich hat zwei Kinder im Alter von acht und 14 Jahren. In seiner Freizeit ist Oliver Reich gern im Deister unterwegs - bevorzugt auf dem Sattel seines Mountainbikes, aber auch als Pilzsammler. Den Bikerverein deisterfreun.de hat er mitgegründet und ist zurzeit als zweiter Vorsitzender aktiv.

Seine Wahlkampagne hat Reich mit professioneller Unterstützung einer Werbeagentur bereits umfassend vorbereitet. Ab sofort ist die Internetseite www.buergermeisterwahl-barsinghausen.de geschaltet. Heute will Reich auf dem Barsinghäuser Wochenmarkt Handzettel verteilen.ka


----------



## Darkwing Duck (6. Oktober 2012)

Hey, was ist so schlimm am öffentlichen Dienst? :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (6. Oktober 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hey, was ist so schlimm am öffentlichen Dienst? :-D



Das Image


----------



## Brook (6. Oktober 2012)

Reich for president!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (6. Oktober 2012)

Grüße aus dem sonnigen Brixen von der Crew und den Fahrern :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## matzinski (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Kandidatur find' ich super. Wenn ich in B. wohnen würde, dann hätte er meine Stimme


----------



## Power-Valve (6. Oktober 2012)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem sonnigen Brixen von der Crew und den Fahrern :thumbup:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2



Gruss zurueck... Im T-Shirt, Frechheit!

 @taxifolia: Daumen gedrueckt. geile Sache, das. Nur nach Basche zieh ich trotzdem nicht 

Viele Gruesse aus dem Koenigreich Oberricklingen...
Uwe


----------



## HaJü__ (6. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Sonntag Frühschicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB, wenn sich noch jemand meldet!
(Die Frühschicht ist an diesem WE ziemlich reduziert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (6. Oktober 2012)

HaJü schrieb:


> Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB, wenn sich noch jemand meldet!
> (Die Frühschicht ist an diesem WE ziemlich reduziert)



Ich darf ja leider arbeiten.... wüsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## gloshabigur (6. Oktober 2012)

HaJü schrieb:


> Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB, wenn sich noch jemand meldet!
> (Die Frühschicht ist an diesem WE ziemlich reduziert)



Bin leider raus für morgen.


----------



## taxifolia (6. Oktober 2012)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> Gruss zurueck... Im T-Shirt, Frechheit!
> 
> @taxifolia: Daumen gedrueckt. geile Sache, das. Nur nach Basche zieh ich trotzdem nicht
> 
> ...



Danke für den Zuspruch, werde davon zehren, wenn ich bis zum 20.01.2013 als inkompetent, unerfahren und andere un-s und in-s mehr "geoutet" werde.

Will aber mit dem Thema hier nicht alles zuspamen und hoffe, mal zwischendurch biken zu können.

taxi


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem sonnigen Brixen von der Crew und den Fahrern :thumbup:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2



Boah...

Ich will auch!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Oktober 2012)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem sonnigen Brixen von der Crew und den Fahrern :thumbup:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2



Lasst mir ein paar Berge über, am Donnerstag Nacht kommen ich auch nach Südtirol. Schön Bozen Shredden.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Oktober 2012)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem sonnigen Brixen von der Crew und den Fahrern :thumbup:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2



Geil was heutzutage mit Photoshop schon auf dem Smartphone zu machen ist. 



taxifolia schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch, werde davon zehren, wenn ich bis zum 20.01.2013 als inkompetent, unerfahren und andere un-s und in-s mehr "geoutet" werde.
> 
> Will aber mit dem Thema hier nicht alles zuspamen und hoffe, mal zwischendurch biken zu können.
> 
> taxi



Kopf hoch, hier am anderen Ende des Hügels waren die Wennigser froh, dass mal einer kam der parteilos war, nicht das blaue vom Himmel versprach sondern Ideen hatte und anpacken wollte.
Vielleicht schaffst du es, die Wahlen zu Facebook oder hier ins Forum zu verlagern - deinen Quoten wäre es zuträglich.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## ssiemund (7. Oktober 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ... hoffe, mal zwischendurch biken zu können.
> 
> taxi


... du musst absolut radeln, um den Kopf freizubekommen und Kraft zu tanken. Viel Glück 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Oktober 2012)

Wenn die große gelbe Scheibe auch morgen rumhängt, bin ich um 18.00 - 18.15 am Hotel Steinkrug.
Wenn ich die Lampe an dem überall krummen Lenker befestigt kriege mit dem Enduro.


----------



## ssiemund (8. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn die große gelbe Scheibe auch morgen rumhängt, bin ich um 18.00 - 18.15 am Hotel Steinkrug.
> Wenn ich die Lampe an dem überall krummen Lenker befestigt kriege mit dem Enduro.


prima, ich auch.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Quen (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich voraussichtlich nicht. Falls doch, bin ich pünktlich vor Ort.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Es wollen unbedingt morgen bei mir zwei Kunden ihr Geld loswerden. Leider nicht in der Region Hannover und somit bin ich für morgen raus.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2012)

Wade Simmons vorne, ich an seinem Hinterrad, als Dritter Haibike Prototypen-Mann Marc Jersch:

BOCK AUF BALLERN in Brixen am Wochenende als Vorbereitung aufs CaiDom Rennen:


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Oktober 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wade Simmons vorne, ich an seinem Hinterrad, als Dritter Haibike Prototypen-Mann Marc Jersch:
> 
> BOCK AUF BALLERN in Brixen am Wochenende als Vorbereitung aufs CaiDom Rennen:



voll geil!


----------



## chris2305 (9. Oktober 2012)

Da war der Johann mal wieder ganz fix unterwegs....


----------



## hoerman2201 (9. Oktober 2012)

so´n quatsch. die sind grad erst losgefahren.
der letzte schiebt doch noch  .


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Oktober 2012)

Kurzer Bericht: Wie schon letztes Jahr, sind @firefighter76, @heyho und ich zum CaiDom Rennen nach Brixen gefahren. Mit an Bord war diesmal noch ein weiterer Hannoveraner, der aber nur Autofahrer und nicht Radfahrer war. 
Zum MountainBIKE Testival in Brixen, das gleichzeitig stattfand, hatten sich außerdem die Herren @Lucky-Luke-03 und @Downhillfaller in Brixen eingefunden.

Wegen defekter Einspritzpumpe und aufgekochter Batterie im Freeride T3 mussten 24h Reperaturstopp bei mir in Bayreuth eingelegt werden, weshalb der Stopp an der Nordkette leider ausfallen musste. Aber dann gings los:

Das Camp:





Samstag morgen: @heyho startet zum 1850hm Uphill Rennen aus der Brixner Innenstadt auf den Gipfel der Plose. Am Start:






Samstag nachmittag: Radfahren mit Herrn Simmons und Julian von www.redconcept-media.com. Siehe oben.

Sonntag: Start zum DH-Rennen auf dem arschkalten Plateau der Plose:
(Cube und Canyon Teamfahrer, mener einer links)





Da gehts runter:





Die ersten offiziellen Rennfotos:


----------



## ssiemund (9. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn die große gelbe Scheibe auch morgen rumhängt, bin ich um 18.00 - 18.15 am Hotel Steinkrug.
> Wenn ich die Lampe an dem überall krummen Lenker befestigt kriege mit dem Enduro.


So, wieder zurück von einer netten Dienstagsrunde mit Roudy und Überraschungsgast Firefighter. Am Anfang trailig (runter und wieder hoch ) und dann rollen auf den Highways. Schön wars, zur Statistik: 27,3km und 597hm. Die nächsten 3 Wochen kann ich nicht, dann wieder Anfang November
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Oktober 2012)

sehr geil johann! und hau se alle weg...


----------



## ohneworte (9. Oktober 2012)

Jemand am Freitag nachmittags im Deister unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (10. Oktober 2012)

wann?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> So, wieder zurück von einer netten Dienstagsrunde mit Roudy und Überraschungsgast Firefighter. Am Anfang trailig (runter und wieder hoch ) und dann rollen auf den Highways. Schön wars, zur Statistik: 27,3km und 597hm. Die nächsten 3 Wochen kann ich nicht, dann wieder Anfang November
> Gruß
> Stephan


 
Yo, schön wars und der Hasentrail macht mir bergauf doch irgendwie Spaß. 17,5% waren es an der steilsten Stellen und das auf nassem Waldboden mit Wurzeln. Aber RaceKing hilft.
Wir hatten Zuhause 34 Km mit 750 Hm in 2:25.
Zuhause gabe es dann noch Lasagne und Bierchen


----------



## ellma (10. Oktober 2012)

Johann


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Zuhause gabe es dann noch Lasagne und Bierchen


 
und für uns ne runde bier für den 8.888 beitrag


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Oktober 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> und für uns ne runde bier für den 8.888 beitrag


----------



## matzinski (10. Oktober 2012)

wenn jemand von euch ein Rennrad "sein Eigen" nennt, bitte nicht nachmachen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]

... is besser für das Rennrad, glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (10. Oktober 2012)

Das ist nicht neu....so ein Rad hält mehr aus als du denkst


----------



## Surfjunk (10. Oktober 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> wenn jemand von euch ein Rennrad "sein Eigen" nennt, bitte nicht nachmachen: Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube
> 
> ... is besser für das Rennrad, glaub ich



Wie geil!

Da hätte ich gerne mal die Outtakes von gesehen.


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> wann?



Irgendwo zwischen 14:00 und 15:00 Uhr?


----------



## taifun (10. Oktober 2012)

Gute Zeit,Start von mir aus?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Gute Zeit,Start von mir aus?



Gerne, Hardtail oder Fully?


----------



## taifun (10. Oktober 2012)

29....


----------



## ssiemund (10. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> 29....


das beantwortet aber nicht die Frage  aber zumindest wird die Auswahl kleiner, denn nun fallen 26er und 650B weg


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> 29....



OK, nehme ich mit!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> das beantwortet aber nicht die Frage  aber zumindest wird die Auswahl kleiner, denn nun fallen 26er und 650B weg



Hi Stephan,

da verstehst Du nichts von!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## 1Tintin (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, 
ein Wanderer und wohl stiller Mitleser, hat uns gestern abend darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das am Ausgang Schiebedach, Baumstämme "wohl von Bikern" auf den Forstweg gezogen worden sind.
Er machte uns darauf Aufmerksam das so im Notfall, keine Rettungsfahrzeuge den Weg 
befahren können, da muss ich ihm zustimmen.
Ob das nun Biker waren oder nicht, aber das schlechte Licht fällt auf uns.

Desweiteren ist auf der neuen Linie vom Schiebedach "Ragazzi?" auch extra von einem Waldarbeiter mit frisch gesägten Stämmen zugelegt worden.

Aus dem Gespräch mit dem Wanderer haben wir gehört, das das extra gemacht wird, damit die Biker nicht das Wild stören.

Gab es schon Gepräche mit Forst&Jagd über dieses Gebiet?

Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## casvia (12. Oktober 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> wenn jemand von euch ein Rennrad "sein Eigen" nennt, bitte nicht nachmachen: Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube
> 
> ... is besser für das Rennrad, glaub ich



Ganz ehrlich?
Mir wird beim Angucken leicht schlecht... Die Outtakes möchte ich lieber NICHT sehen....


----------



## Hitzi (12. Oktober 2012)

Bald geht es wieder los.....

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9964293#post9964293


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Oktober 2012)

Worauf man sich so freuen kann


----------



## Hitzi (13. Oktober 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Worauf man sich so freuen kann



Man hat jedenfalls wieder ein Ziel 

Frühschicht?

08.30 Uhr BB?


----------



## stefan64 (13. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Man hat jedenfalls wieder ein Ziel
> 
> Frühschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?



Bin dabei


----------



## Barbie SHG (13. Oktober 2012)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wer die ganzen baumkronen und anderen Unrat mit schwerem gerät  in den graben (Ende schiebedach vendetta usw .) geschüttet hat. Sollte man vielleicht mal prüfen ob das nicht sogar strafbar ist.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## gloshabigur (13. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Man hat jedenfalls wieder ein Ziel
> 
> Frühschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?



Dabei!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Man hat jedenfalls wieder ein Ziel
> 
> Frühschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?


dabei ...


----------



## matzinski (14. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Man hat jedenfalls wieder ein Ziel
> 
> Frühschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?


yep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (14. Oktober 2012)

Cool 74 km, 920 Hm


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Cool 74 km, 920 Hm



Einer wär' doch zu wenig gewesen ...


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2012)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Einer wär' doch zu wenig gewesen ...



???

Besser so?  

Bist aber schon früh im Forum  und noch unterwegs, gelle?


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ssiemund (15. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde?
> 
> ...


leider nicht für mich, Dienstreise.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde?
> 
> ...


Kindergeburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich kenne einen Hügel für die Nachwuchswerbung 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kQK0HTtjhU&feature=plcp

Das hat der kleine Hitzi heute angestellt


----------



## taifun (15. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde?
> 
> ...



Da Du ja hier einen Termin hast,machen wir nachmittagsrunde von mir aus...!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Da Du ja hier einen Termin hast,machen wir nachmittagsrunde von mir aus...!



Ich packe Klamotten ein und dann schauen wir mal was so geht!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kindergeburtstag



Das ist dann die richtig harte Dienstagsrunde!


----------



## Quen (16. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Morgen Abend Dienstagsrunde?
> 
> ...


Ich müsste, aber hab zur Zeit einfach keine Lust.


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich müsste, aber hab zur Zeit einfach keine Lust.



Aha!?


----------



## taifun (16. Oktober 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich müsste, aber hab zur Zeit einfach keine Lust.



haja...d krank; das hatten wir doch schon mal


----------



## Quen (16. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> haja...d krank; das hatten wir doch schon mal


Hä? Wollte nur kurz mitteilen, dass ich nicht mitfahre und habe den Grund angegeben. Keine Lust ist doch ein Grund?!


----------



## rc-car-keks (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich will meine Freundin mit dem Mtb-Fieber anstecken, welcher Laden hat eine gute Auswahl an gebrauchten Rädern die man evtl. mal über ein Wochenende ausleihen kann?


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2012)

Geh mal zu Bike Infection in Hohenbostel.
DORT GIBT ES TESTBIKES FÜR DEN DEISTER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (16. Oktober 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Hä? Wollte nur kurz mitteilen, dass ich nicht mitfahre und habe den Grund angegeben. Keine Lust ist doch ein Grund?!



Du keine Lust Was neues

Hast was verpaßt.War klasse lange Marathon Runde mit Trailanteil...hätte Dir gefallen.

Nur schwierig 29er zu folgen


----------



## Quen (17. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Du keine Lust Was neues
> 
> Hast was verpaßt.War klasse lange Marathon Runde mit Trailanteil...hätte Dir gefallen.
> 
> Nur schwierig 29er zu folgen



Dir kann ich auch noch mitm Dreirad folgen.


----------



## 20euro (17. Oktober 2012)

rc-car-keks schrieb:


> Ich will meine Freundin mit dem Mtb-Fieber anstecken, welcher Laden hat eine gute Auswahl an gebrauchten Rädern die man evtl. mal über ein Wochenende ausleihen kann?


 

Zu Bike Infection würde ich nicht gehen, zu teuer und die Bikes sind auch Bääbää


----------



## herkulars (17. Oktober 2012)

Kannst Du Deine Meinung auch irgendwie weiter ausführen, damit Unwissende etwas damit anfangen können? Warum meinst Du sind die Bikes 'Bääbää'? Wieviele Bikes hast Du denn schon bei BI gekauft/ausgeleihen/angesehen/gefahren?


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Oktober 2012)

never argue with an i....


----------



## The-Trailhunter (17. Oktober 2012)

zu dieser aussage braucht ihr nicht zu posten, die kommt von der tweetygogo kombo


----------



## Torben. (17. Oktober 2012)

20euro schrieb:


> Zu Bike Infection würde ich nicht gehen, zu teuer und die Bikes sind auch Bääbää



Für 50 Euro die du im Monat anscheinend über hast (Info aus Kommentaren deiner Bilder) wirst du bei BI auch kein Bike bekommen 

Und Bääbää ist ja keine Aussage


----------



## Jennfa (17. Oktober 2012)

Mal was Anderes...ich hätte mal Lust auf ne Mädelsrunde im Deister! Vielleicht gibt es ja noch die Eine oder Andere die Lust hat am Sonntag ne Trailrunde zu drehen. Wetter soll ja schön werden . Gerne auch Anfängerinnen...iss mir wurscht. Hauptsache ne nette Runde!


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Oktober 2012)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> zu dieser aussage braucht ihr nicht zu posten, die kommt von der tweetygogo kombo



Wer du auch bist, mit solchen aussagen würde ich mich hier zurück hallten, ist nur ein gesunder Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (17. Oktober 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Dir kann ich auch noch mitm Dreirad folgen.



Ich frage mal bei Puky wegen der passenden Laufradgröße nach!


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich frage mal bei Puky wegen der passenden Laufradgröße nach!



das rennen schau ich mir an


----------



## taifun (17. Oktober 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Dir kann ich auch noch mitm Dreirad folgen.







ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich frage mal bei Puky wegen der passenden Laufradgröße nach!



 nimm dann das mit der Bremse,sonst wird er doch zu schnell


----------



## Hitzi (17. Oktober 2012)

Wennigsen. Der GroÃe Deister zwischen Springe und Bad Nenndorf ist einer der beliebtesten Wanderreviere in Norddeutschland. Die vom frÃ¼heren Forstamtsdirektor Helmut Mehls aus Barsinghausen vor rund 20 Jahren konzipierte und vom damaligen GroÃraumverband Hannover (GVH) finanzierte Beschilderung ist in die Jahre gekommen.

Von den rund 400 Hinweisschildern und 180 Pfosten sind bereits viele marode. Sie werden nun nach und nach erneuert. âIch freue mich, dass wir alle Beteiligten unter einen Hut bekommen habenâ, sagt Amirah Adam vom Tourismus-Service Wennigsen. Eine gute Beschilderung der Wanderwege in dem Naherholungsgebiet sei sehr wichtig.

Das Bauunternehmen Stehr aus Springe hat bereits die ersten Schilder und Pfosten aus haltbarem Douglasienholz im Bereich Springe und Wennigsen erneuert. Nun geht es in Barsinghausen weiter. An dem Projekt beteiligen sich auch die Ã¼brigen im Arbeitskreis Deister zusammengeschlossenen Kommunen Bad Nenndorf, Bad MÃ¼nder und Rodenberg.

FÃ¼r eine lange Haltbarkeit sorgen im Boden verankerte Pfostenhalter. Pro Schild und Pfosten werden rund 400 Euro fÃ¤llig, die von den Kommunen bezahlt werden. Die Erneuerung der Schilder ist auf mehrere Jahre angelegt. Die Region hat einen Zuschuss in Aussicht gestellt.

Neue QualitÃ¤tswanderwege im Weserbergland, darunter im SÃ¼ntel und im Ith, werden zurzeit mit neuen standardisierten PVC-Schildern kenntlich gemacht. In Abstimmung mit den ForstÃ¤mtern im Deister haben sich die DeisterAnrainer auf die Erneuerung der Holzbeschilderung geeinigt.

Ãber eine Erneuerung der groÃen Wanderkarten an den HauptparkplÃ¤tzen am Deister ist noch nicht entschieden. Einige Angaben auf den Karten sind nicht mehr aktuell.

Quelle HAZ online


----------



## Darkwing Duck (17. Oktober 2012)

So eine deisterfreun.de-Wanderkarte am Waldkater hätte was...


----------



## matzinski (18. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

wenn ihr mÃ¶gt, unterstÃ¼tzt bitte durch eure Stimme die BMX- und Dirtbahn in Hemmingen. Wenn sich die Bahn bis 06.11. unter den ersten 1000 Vereinen plaziert, gibt es 1000 â¬. Davon kÃ¶nnte vieleicht eine vernÃ¼nftige Drainage finanziert werden, damit der Pumptrack nicht bei jedem Regenguss absÃ¤uft.

Bitte hier abstimmen: https://verein.ing-diba.de/sport/30966/dirt-bike-bmxbahn-die-pumpe 

Die Kids wÃ¼rden es euch danken. Also rafft euch auf und stimmt fÃ¼r "die Pumpe" 

Infos zur Bahn: 
"Dirtbike, BMX, Mountainbike! Auf einem selbstgebauten GelÃ¤nde kÃ¶nnen Kinder und Jugendliche ihrem Hobby nachgehen. Wer schafft die hÃ¶chsten SprÃ¼nge, die rasantesten Kurven....? Das GelÃ¤nde wird stets erweitert und individuell angepasst, alles in Eigenregie von engagierten Jugendlichen unter der Obhut der stÃ¤dtischen Jugendpflege Hemmingen. Interessierte sind stets aufgerufen mitzufahren und diesen actionreichen Sport auszuprobieren!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (18. Oktober 2012)

das schöne ist, das du glaube ich nicht weißt mit wem du sprichst, lieber tweety, weil,... von deiner sorte verspachtele ich jede woch einige im training,.... daher mit gesundheit zu drohen ist noch keinem bekommen,


----------



## Hagen3000 (18. Oktober 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn ihr mögt, unterstützt bitte durch eure Stimme die BMX- und Dirtbahn in Hemmingen. Wenn sich die Bahn bis 06.11. unter den ersten 1000 Vereinen plaziert, gibt es 1000 . Davon könnte vieleicht eine vernünftige Drainage finanziert werden, damit der Pumptrack nicht bei jedem Regenguss absäuft.
> 
> ...



done, gute Sache


----------



## vinc.vega (18. Oktober 2012)

Gute Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, warum die Deisterfreunde nicht mitmachen 



matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn ihr mögt, unterstützt bitte durch eure Stimme die BMX- und Dirtbahn in Hemmingen. Wenn sich die Bahn bis 06.11. unter den ersten 1000 Vereinen plaziert, gibt es 1000 . Davon könnte vieleicht eine vernünftige Drainage finanziert werden, damit der Pumptrack nicht bei jedem Regenguss absäuft.
> 
> ...


----------



## schappi (18. Oktober 2012)

vinc.vega schrieb:


> Gute Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, warum die Deisterfreunde nicht mitmachen



"ich muß nur noch kurz dien Welt retten und 148.000 Mails checken, dann bin ich gleich bei dir"

Es heißt Deisterfreunde und nicht Pumptrackfreunde

Im Ernst , wir haben mit unseren beiden Freeridestrecken im Deister schon genug zu tun. Die meiste Arbeit bleibt sowieso immer an den 5 gleichen Leuten hängen (ausser den Arbeitseinsätzen, da waren meisterns 30 (von 100) Leute da.


----------



## matzinski (18. Oktober 2012)

vinc.vega schrieb:


> Gute Sache, allerdings frage ich mich, warum die Deisterfreunde nicht mitmachen


damit die deisterfreun.de für Hemmingen stimmen können


----------



## 20euro (18. Oktober 2012)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> das schöne ist, das du glaube ich nicht weißt mit wem du sprichst, lieber tweety, weil,... von deiner sorte verspachtele ich jede woch einige im training,.... daher mit gesundheit zu drohen ist noch keinem bekommen,


----------



## taifun (18. Oktober 2012)

Wollte morgen Nachmittag von Basche Runde drehen.Wer dabei? Jens,Seb,Homer?


----------



## exto (18. Oktober 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bitte hier abstimmen: https://verein.ing-diba.de/sport/30966/dirt-bike-bmxbahn-die-pumpe



Done!


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2012)

Hab ich auch, aber jetzt stellt sich das Gefühl ein, dass sich alle Forenmitglieder einspannen lassen müssten...


----------



## ohneworte (18. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Wollte morgen Nachmittag von Basche Runde drehen.Wer dabei? Jens,Seb,Homer?



Leider Nein, bin im Raum HB unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vinc.vega (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich meinte, warum versuchen die Deisterfreunde nicht auch Geld zu sammeln und melden sich bei der dubidu an. Ich habe noch zwei Stimmen über ... 



schappi schrieb:


> "ich muß nur noch kurz dien Welt retten und 148.000 Mails checken, dann bin ich gleich bei dir"
> 
> Es heißt Deisterfreunde und nicht Pumptrackfreunde
> 
> Im Ernst , wir haben mit unseren beiden Freeridestrecken im Deister schon genug zu tun. Die meiste Arbeit bleibt sowieso immer an den 5 gleichen Leuten hängen (ausser den Arbeitseinsätzen, da waren meisterns 30 (von 100) Leute da.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Oktober 2012)

so gesehen


----------



## taxifolia (20. Oktober 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wenn ihr mögt, unterstützt bitte durch eure Stimme die BMX- und Dirtbahn in Hemmingen. Wenn sich die Bahn bis 06.11. unter den ersten 1000 Vereinen plaziert, gibt es 1000 . Davon könnte vieleicht eine vernünftige Drainage finanziert werden, damit der Pumptrack nicht bei jedem Regenguss absäuft.
> 
> ...



Auch done.

taxi


----------



## schappi (20. Oktober 2012)

Alle 3 Stimmen abgegeben


----------



## Muellbeutel (20. Oktober 2012)

Mal was anderes. Hat zufällig jemand eine alte DC Gabel oder ein altes BoXXer Casting von vor 09 (noch mit 32mm) rumliegen?  Mir ist das auf dem passenden Trail etwas "abgeschmiert".


----------



## gloshabigur (20. Oktober 2012)

Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. Oktober 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


jawoll !


----------



## matzinski (20. Oktober 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



yep


----------



## Dschiehses (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde heute so ab 11 ab Barsinghausen (voraussichtlich) unterwegs sein... sind heute Leute unterwegs? (Bestimmt, bei dem Wetter, oder?)

Viele Grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Oktober 2012)

Mal sehn ob ich 11:00 schaffe. Dann wollte ich aber gen Osten fahren. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. Oktober 2012)

Wir werden so gegen 11.30 starten.

Gruß M.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre gleich mit Herrn Janosch zum Waldkater. 12:00 ist Treffpunkt, wir fahren vorher nochmal Barbie. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Deistergirl (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo, ich hatte gerade einen Hilfe-Anruf von jemandem, der am Wochenende seinen Schlüsselbund im Deister (Umgenung Annaturm) verloren hat. Falls Ihr ihn finden solltet, gebt den Schlüsselbund bitte im Annaturm oder bei Rechtsanwälte Reich in Barsinghausen, Poststrasse 32 ab. Danke.


----------



## taifun (22. Oktober 2012)

Di Runde unterwegs? oder von mir Jens?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Di Runde unterwegs? oder von mir Jens?



Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (22. Oktober 2012)

noch wer? wenn nicht,wann könntest hier sein?


----------



## ohneworte (22. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> noch wer? wenn nicht,wann könntest hier sein?



Ca. 16:30 Uhr!


----------



## taifun (22. Oktober 2012)

ok...klingt gut.


----------



## toschi (23. Oktober 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Ich fahre gleich mit Herrn Janosch...


Kann es sein das der Herr Janosch gerade zur Fortbildung ist ;o))

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/282455/

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/282455/

gruss toschi


----------



## matzinski (23. Oktober 2012)

nächster *deisterfreund.de Stammtisch *- guckstu hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9997027&postcount=346


----------



## hoerman2201 (23. Oktober 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...klunker-back-to-the-roots-auf-transition-art/

da könnt ich schwach werden . 
superschönes bike


----------



## chris2305 (23. Oktober 2012)

Cooles teil


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Oktober 2012)

SchÃ¶n dass Ihr Euch einig seid! Wobei - wenns fÃ¼r 400,-Ãcken kommt - warum nicht? Aber so ne X.XXX,-â¬-Popper-Schlurre kann ja nichmal n Zahnarzt brauchen...


----------



## Torben. (24. Oktober 2012)

Das schwarz/Blaue als Fixi würde ich mir auch gönnen. Schaut schon geil aus!


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Oktober 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Das schwarz/Blaue als Fixi würde ich mir auch gönnen. Schaut schon geil aus!



500 $ oder 650 chf 
find ich jetzt nicht so teuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torben. (24. Oktober 2012)

Nach aktuellem Kurs liegt das gute stÃ¼ck grad bei 421,65â¬


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Oktober 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Nach aktuellem $-Kurs liegt das gute stück grad bei 421,65



In Fränkli siehts schon anders aus


----------



## exto (25. Oktober 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/10...klunker-back-to-the-roots-auf-transition-art/
> 
> da könnt ich schwach werden .
> superschönes bike



Wo willst du denn damit fahren? Stahlrahmen, Starrgabel, keine Gangschaltung...

Sowas ist höchstens was für die Eisdiele!


----------



## chris2305 (25. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn damit fahren? Stahlrahmen, Starrgabel, keine Gangschaltung...
> 
> Sowas ist höchstens was für die Eisdiele!



Echt ey, im Wald fahren sowas nur Bekloppte......


----------



## ohneworte (25. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wo willst du denn damit fahren? Stahlrahmen, Starrgabel, keine Gangschaltung...
> 
> Sowas ist höchstens was für die Eisdiele!



Öhem, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wem diese Karre gehört?


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Öhem, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wem diese Karre gehört?



Warscheinlich dem Selben, wie die hier:





Das kommt der Sache schon ziemlich nahe. Allein die Bremsen stören. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch mal irgendwo ne Sachs Torpedo Nabe. Das mit der Rücktrittbremse klingt spannend und sorgt für ne wirklich cleane Optik an der Lenkzentrale


----------



## Madeba (26. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht findet sich ja noch mal irgendwo ne Sachs Torpedo Nabe...



findet sich z.B. in meiner Garage und wartet auf das RTR...


----------



## JaWa1896 (26. Oktober 2012)

Fährt wer am Wochenende im Deister?


----------



## The-Trailhunter (26. Oktober 2012)

am we fährt bestimmt keiner im deister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikopf (26. Oktober 2012)

doch ich  
Dann morgen wohl je nach Bedingungen unterer oder oberer Ü30


----------



## JaWa1896 (26. Oktober 2012)

Also solange ich nicht auf Eisschollen ausrutsche oder es super schlammig ist, ist's mir egal wo gefahren wird...


----------



## exto (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte wohl mal wieder Lust und sogar Zeit.

Da ich allerdings konditionell und mittlerweile wohl auch fahrtechnisch absolut unterbelichtet bin, wird's eine seeehr moderate Runde mit ungewisser Länge.

Sagen wir Sonntag, 11:00h, Spochtplatz Basche.

Wer also Lust hat, nem dicken alten Mann beim Radfahren zuzusehen: Immer gern...


----------



## chris2305 (26. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Wer also Lust hat, nem dicken alten Mann beim Radfahren zuzusehen: Immer gern...



Wieso?? Kommt Schappi auch???? 

(Sorry, ich konnte es mir nicht verkneifen!!)


----------



## gummikopf (26. Oktober 2012)

ich für meinen Teil bin dann gegen 11 unten am Ü30.
Wer cool wenn ich nicht allein bleib


----------



## taifun (26. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl mal wieder Lust und sogar Zeit.
> 
> Da ich allerdings konditionell und mittlerweile wohl auch fahrtechnisch absolut unterbelichtet bin, wird's eine seeehr moderate Runde mit ungewisser Länge.
> 
> ...



Würde gerne mal wieder mit dir fahrn Axel, doch leider bin ich 10 Tage auf einer Messe böhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (26. Oktober 2012)

gummikopf schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil bin dann gegen 11 unten am Ü30.
> Wer cool wenn ich nicht allein bleib



Bin auch da


----------



## gummikopf (26. Oktober 2012)

na ein Glück


----------



## kwark (26. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl mal wieder Lust und sogar Zeit.
> 
> Da ich allerdings konditionell und mittlerweile wohl auch fahrtechnisch absolut unterbelichtet bin, wird's eine seeehr moderate Runde mit ungewisser Länge.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei, aus Solidarität mit SSP


----------



## JaWa1896 (27. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl mal wieder Lust und sogar Zeit.
> 
> Da ich allerdings konditionell und mittlerweile wohl auch fahrtechnisch absolut unterbelichtet bin, wird's eine seeehr moderate Runde mit ungewisser Länge.
> 
> ...



Also klingt ja als könnte ne Anfängerin da mit...wäre also dabei^^ es sei denn, Der Wettergott entscheidet sich ein Wintergott zu werden ;-)


----------



## Torben. (27. Oktober 2012)

Nicht jammern biken kann man bei jedem wetter.


----------



## Jennfa (27. Oktober 2012)

Bin Sonntag evtl. auch dabei .


----------



## janisj (27. Oktober 2012)

Werde auch ankreuzen( achtung, auf Sonntag zeitumstellung= 1stunde länger pennen)


----------



## exto (27. Oktober 2012)

Danke Janis!

Das hätte ich jetzt verpasst. Das heißt ja, dass es wohl doch schon über null Grad ist, wenn wir losfahren


----------



## Bueni (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser, nun registriert und stelle mich mal kurz vor. 
Bin 43, komme aus Hannover und bin bis jetzt immer mit meinem Crossrad so durch 
die Gegend gegurkt. Im Sommer hat mich mein Nachbar (Hajü) mal mit in den Deister genommen und meinen Entschluß mir ein MTB zuzulegen entscheidend gefördert. Bike ist da und so werde ich jetzt wohl öfter in diesem Gebiet unterwegs sein. Also, wenn jemand mit seinem Bike den Trail runterkriecht oder daneben liegt und sich ausruht bin ich das. 

Gruß Büni


----------



## JaWa1896 (27. Oktober 2012)

Torben. schrieb:


> Nicht jammern biken kann man bei jedem wetter.



Theoretisch ja, nur habe ich die falschen Reifen...die haben leider nir grip und für bessere ist gerade kein Geld!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (27. Oktober 2012)

Heute wars relativ trocken, durch die Kälte geht das sicherlich ganz gut mit den Reifen wenn der Bodern härter wird . Bringe auch noch Lukas mit zum radeln!


----------



## JaWa1896 (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich werds morgen mal austesten und wenn es geht bin ich dabei..."dick" eingemummelt...


----------



## gloshabigur (27. Oktober 2012)

Frühschicht?


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. Oktober 2012)

Die Verhältnisse heute waren 1a. Da ist mir Kälte lieber als dieses elendige Matsch / Sonne / Wind Mischmasch.


----------



## gloshabigur (27. Oktober 2012)

Bueni schrieb:


> ... hat mich mein Nachbar (Hajü) mal mit in den Deister genommen ...



Wilkommen im Forum. 
Nachbar von HaJü - dann sind wir schon mal zusammen gefahren. Vom Deister (Wennigsen) zurück zum Gehrdener Berg ...


----------



## gummikopf (27. Oktober 2012)

Boden war richtig gut heute. Kälte hat man auch kaum gemerkt


----------



## reflux (27. Oktober 2012)

wir sind morgen um 10uhr am Nienstädter Pass
und fahren dann in Richtung Rakete etc.
falls jemand Lust hat...


----------



## Hitzi (27. Oktober 2012)

Bueni schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser, nun registriert und stelle mich mal kurz vor.
> Bin 43, komme aus Hannover und bin bis jetzt immer mit meinem Crossrad so durch
> ...



Der Kreis schließt sich..... herzliches willkommen vom mittleren Nachbarn..... zwischen Ha-Jü und Büni 


Das Bike von Büni fährt sich übrigens Klasse


----------



## Hitzi (27. Oktober 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Wann und wie?

Entweder 10 Uhr Waldkater oder ein Trip in Hannover? 

Oder 10 Uhr Eistadion?

Für 3 bis 4 Stunden bin ich zu haben......

Büni auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (27. Oktober 2012)

RAKETE ... will ich morgen auch - hab da noch eine Rechnung zu begleichen 



reflux schrieb:


> wir sind morgen um 10uhr am Nienstädter Pass
> und fahren dann in Richtung Rakete etc.
> falls jemand Lust hat...


----------



## Hitzi (27. Oktober 2012)

Ging schneller als erwartet...

10 Uhr Waldkater!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Ich hätte wohl mal wieder Lust und sogar Zeit.
> 
> Da ich allerdings konditionell und mittlerweile wohl auch fahrtechnisch absolut unterbelichtet bin, wird's eine seeehr moderate Runde mit ungewisser Länge.
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen,

gibt es für den Sportplatz Basche auch irgendwie eine Straßenadresse für das Navi? Hätte wohl Lust und Zeit mich morgen anzuschließen!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## matzinski (27. Oktober 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


yep 8:30 BB, aber Winterzeit - gelle?


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (27. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> gibt es für den Sportplatz Basche auch irgendwie eine Straßenadresse für das Navi? Hätte wohl Lust und Zeit mich morgen anzuschließen!
> 
> ...



Nimm Ludwig-Jahn-Straße und dann oben linksrum


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Nimm Ludwig-Jahn-Straße und dann oben linksrum



OK, Danke!

Edit

Da war ich ja sogar schon mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (27. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> gibt es für den Sportplatz Basche auch irgendwie eine Straßenadresse für das Navi? Hätte wohl Lust und Zeit mich morgen anzuschließen!
> 
> ...



oh mann jens,
das ist doch bei mir,dafür brauchst doch kein navi

viel spaß...aus dem verschneiten Karlsruhe


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Oktober 2012)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Die Verhältnisse heute waren 1a. Da ist mir Kälte lieber als dieses elendige Matsch / Sonne / Wind Mischmasch.



Bodenprobe war auch ok!


----------



## JaWa1896 (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin raus, muss Hundesitten...werd wohl allein ne kleine Runde ab Waldkater Starten...


----------



## JaWa1896 (28. Oktober 2012)

Bueni schrieb:


> Also, wenn jemand mit seinem Bike den Trail runterkriecht oder daneben liegt und sich ausruht bin ich das.



Das ist ja eine sehr nüchterne Aussage über das eigene Können...Da kannst du hier aber nen Klub mit aufmachen...ich kenn mindestens 5 Biker (mich eingeschlossen) denen es ebenso geht ;-) 
Mir sagte man, dass käme mit der Zeit 
Derjenige hatte recht: Seit Beginn meiner Radfahr"karriere" fahre ich doch schon ein bis zwei km/h mehr bergab und kuschele nur noch jedes zweite Mal mit dem Boden-Erfolge sind also in Sicht!


----------



## janisj (28. Oktober 2012)

Heute war echt geil, haben Schmierseife, Teerweg (kaputt+ Sperrholz), Nordmansturm, Schiebedach, U30 und Rakete gechafft . Am ende Exto hat auf der Rakete sowasvon zerlegt.... dachte schon, muss gleich Geburtshilfe leisten. (untere teil 300m vom Parkplatz, ein "Assikicker" hinterdem im Landung alle Wurzeln  30 cm tief enterdet sind, Den Baumeister bzw der die diese Locher ausgegraben hat sollte man gleich neben am Baum hängen lassen) Glücklicher weise ist ausser Prellungen und eine Beule in Felge nix weiter passiert.


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

janisj schrieb:


> Heute war echt geil, haben Schmierseife, Teerweg (kaputt+ Sperrholz), Nordmansturm, Schiebedach, U30 und Rakete gechafft . Am ende Exto hat auf der Rakete sowasvon zerlegt.... dachte schon, muss gleich Geburtshilfe leisten. (untere teil 300m vom Parkplatz, ein "Assikicker" hinterdem im Landung alle Wurzeln  30 cm tief enterdet sind, Den Baumeister bzw der die diese Locher ausgegraben hat sollte man gleich neben am Baum hängen lassen) Glücklicher weise ist ausser Prellungen und eine Beule in Felge nix weiter passiert.



Jepp, kann ich nur in jeder Hinsicht bestätigen!


----------



## Jennfa (28. Oktober 2012)

War geil mit euch Jungs , wir sind nach dem Nordmannsturm noch Rakete bis Asphalt und dann rüber zum Funkturm! Schön euch alle zu sehen und auch mal ein nettes neues Gesicht ! Wetter war ja auch einfach genial! Gute Besserung an Exto!!!


----------



## ohneworte (28. Oktober 2012)

Jennfa schrieb:


> War geil mit euch Jungs , wir sind nach dem Nordmannsturm noch Rakete bis Asphalt und dann rüber zum Funkturm! Schön euch alle zu sehen und auch mal ein nettes neues Gesicht ! Wetter war ja auch einfach genial! Gute Besserung an Exto!!!



Merci, kann ich nur zurückgeben! Und der Exto ist echt zäh, den wird so eine Beckenprellung nicht umbringen!


----------



## exto (28. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Merci, kann ich nur zurückgeben! Und der Exto ist echt zäh, den wird so eine Beckenprellung nicht umbringen!



Umbringen nicht, aber Schei**e is schon. Ich hoffe mal, das alles wirklich nur Prellungen sind. Im Moment kann ich einigermaßen schmerzfrei nur aufrecht stehen. Alles andere ist ätzend.
Fu*k!!! Mitwoch morgen geht mein Flieger nach Barcelona. Mal seh'n ob's sich bis dahin bessert.
Übrigens ist neben den Kleinigkeiten am Bike der Helm Kernschrott. Auf der linken Seite bis oben hin gerissen und zwar komplett durch. Da krieg ich schon beim Anblick wieder Schädelreißen.
Ich wär auch dafür, beim bauen so ein, zwei Gehirnzellen zumindest im Leerlauf mitlaufen zu lassen. Wenn hinter nem Kicker n Loch ist, kein Problem. Das sieht man warscheinlich rechtzeitig genug, dass man noch pushen kann. Aber zwischen den Wurzeln ALLES 20cm tief rausholen is Mist. Das sieht man erst nach dem Abheben. Dann machste nix mehr. Paar cm rechts und links gibt's kubikmeterweise Erde.

VOLLIDIOTEN!


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Oktober 2012)

Tut mir sehr leid mit deinem Sturz, aber das Loch zwischen den Wurzeln ist doch dort schon ewig. Der Sprung macht auch nur Sinn wenn man 2-3m springt. Ansonsten landet man immer in einem Wurzelteppich.
Deswegen ist auch ein sehr schöner Chickenway rechts daneben.

Ich mache es übrigens immer so, dass ich mir eine Strecke erst mal in Ruhe anschaue, wenn ich dort lange nicht mehr war. Hinter Sprüngen die man nicht einsehen kann, könnte ja alles Mögliche lauern. Da bietet sich auch mal hochschieben an.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (29. Oktober 2012)

Ach so.

Na dann: Danke für den Tip.


----------



## zoomie (29. Oktober 2012)

Sehr sehr geiles Video von Sepp und Paul auf der Startseite vom ibc!


----------



## janisj (29. Oktober 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Tut mir sehr leid mit deinem Sturz, aber das Loch zwischen den Wurzeln ist doch dort schon ewig. Der Sprung macht auch nur Sinn wenn man 2-3m springt. Ansonsten landet man immer in einem Wurzelteppich.
> Deswegen ist auch ein sehr schöner Chickenway rechts daneben.
> 
> Ich mache es übrigens immer so, dass ich mir eine Strecke erst mal in Ruhe anschaue, wenn ich dort lange nicht mehr war. Hinter Sprüngen die man nicht einsehen kann, könnte ja alles Mögliche lauern. Da bietet sich auch mal hochschieben an.
> ...



Evel,
Schöne Sprunge zu bauen ist eine sache, aber sinnlos ohne nutzen nur das Verletzungsrisiko absichtlich zu steigern ist eine andere. Man konnte in so eine weise Holzspieße hinter dem Kicker einbauen mit ausrede "....sollte man zuerst den Sprung begutachten". Die Leute die so ein "Risikokick" unbedingt brauchen sollten gerne mobile Mistgabel immer mitnehmen un vom springen hinter´n Kicker plazieren. IMHO


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Oktober 2012)

zoomie schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geiles Video von Sepp und Paul auf der Startseite vom ibc!


----------



## taifun (29. Oktober 2012)

Jennfa schrieb:


> ................und auch mal ein nettes neues Gesicht



oih....hat der Jens seinen Helm abgenommen


----------



## ohneworte (29. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> oih....hat der Jens seinen Helm abgenommen



... und Du hast wohl bei dem ganzen Schnee in Karlsruhe einen solchen nassen auf!


----------



## caromaus (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich war das ...


----------



## Power-Valve (29. Oktober 2012)

caromaus schrieb:


> Ich war das ...



 ... ist ja auch DEIN Trail...


----------



## Hitzi (29. Oktober 2012)

So....

die Frühschicht hat gestern 72 Km und 900 Hm hingelegt.

Büni hat seine Feuertaufe mit La**s *nly, Gr*b und F**nweg gut überstanden. Fast alles gefahren und keine Bodenprobe genommen 

Der baraucht auf alle Fälle keinen Club "Berabschieben und Spaß dabei" aufmachen 

Das 29er rollt ihn da einfach runter und in der Beschreibung stand, dass das Bike fast von alleine bergauf fährt 

Grüße an die Urlauber......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (29. Oktober 2012)

Ihr Tiere ihr!!!

Apropos Tiere und Wildschweine da ist mit eine Geschichte in die Händer gefallen:

Polizeiwettbewerb

Der jährliche Wettbewerb zwischen Bereitschaftspolizei, Schutzpolizei und
Kriminalpolizei ist fällig.

Die Aufgabe dieses Jahr:
In ein Gatter wird eine Wildsau getrieben, Die Truppe, die die Sau in der
kürzesten Zeit fängt, hat gewonnen.

Die Bepo fängt an.
Zwei Hundertschaften rücken in das Gatter, unterteilen sich
schachbrettartig. Dann wird es systematisch durchkämmt und nach zwei
Stunden ist das Schwein gestellt.

Danach ist die Schupo an der Reihe.
Zwanzig Streifenwagen preschen in das Gatter. Nach drei Stunden wildem
Umherfahren sitzen fünf Wagen fest, zwei sind zusammengestoßen und die Sau
wurde versehentlich überfahren.

Zum Schluss die Kripo.
Fünfzehn Mann in Jeans und Lederjacke verschwinden im Unterholz.
Stundenlang ist nicht das Geringste zu hören. Als es dunkel wird machen sich die
Anderen langsam Sorgen und gehen nachschauen. Sie finden ihre Kollegen auf
einer kleinen Lichtung, wo sie einen Kreis gebildet haben.
In der Mitte hält einer einen Hasen im Polizeigriff. Ein zweiter schlägt dem
Hasen immer wieder ins Gesicht und ein dritter schreit ihn an: "Jetzt gib es
endlich zu ! Wir wissen, dass du die Sau bist !!!"


----------



## Surfjunk (29. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Bueni (29. Oktober 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> So....
> 
> die Frühschicht hat gestern 72 Km und 900 Hm hingelegt.
> 
> ...


----------



## caromaus (29. Oktober 2012)

Mit nem 29er kann man nicht in die löcher fahren ...


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Oktober 2012)

Größere Löcher machen?


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde?


Bin noch im Wintertraining  ab nächster Woche wieder


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> bin noch im wintertraining :d ab nächster woche wieder



ok!


----------



## taifun (30. Oktober 2012)

nächsten Di bin ich auch wieder da....


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre dann Heute zu Hause!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (30. Oktober 2012)

Wer hätte denn Lust Trail-Hund Janosch mal ne go pro umzuschnallen. Da kommt bestimmt was richtig geiles bei raus oder es wird einem kotzübel wegen des Gewackels. Versuch wärs wert. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Lust Trail-Hund Janosch mal ne go pro umzuschnallen. Da kommt bestimmt was richtig geiles bei raus oder es wird einem kotzübel wegen des Gewackels. Versuch wärs wert.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Das wäre mal einen Versuch wert!


----------



## ssiemund (30. Oktober 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> nächsten Di bin ich auch wieder da....


... soll ich das als Drohung verstehen


----------



## ohneworte (30. Oktober 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... soll ich das als Drohung verstehen



Der ist bergauf jedenfalls schneller als ich!


----------



## ssiemund (30. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der ist bergauf jedenfalls schneller als ich!


... eben, das ist es ja was mich beunruhigt


----------



## taifun (31. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der ist bergauf jedenfalls schneller als ich!


 und das mit kaum Training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (31. Oktober 2012)

Jemand am Freitag vormittags unterwegs? 

Wir wollten mal wieder die Trails am Waldkater rocken.

Gruß M.


----------



## ohneworte (31. Oktober 2012)

Trail-Seeker schrieb:


> Jemand am Freitag vormittags unterwegs?
> 
> Wir wollten mal wieder die Trails am Waldkater rocken.
> 
> Gruß M.



Schade, keine Zeit...


----------



## Bueni (1. November 2012)

da ich am letzten Sonntag bergauf mal pausieren mußte,
bietet sich der Sonntag an um zu probieren, ob das auch 
ohne Pause geht.

Also, Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (2. November 2012)

Bueni schrieb:


> da ich am letzten Sonntag bergauf mal pausieren mußte,
> bietet sich der Sonntag an um zu probieren, ob das auch
> ohne Pause geht.
> 
> Also, Frühschicht?


Ich fürchte, die Frühschicht ist diesen Sonntag ausnahmsweise mal dünn besetzt. Ich werde brunchen müssen . Uli und Stefan sind auch nicht dabei, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. 

...aber nächste Woche wieder - dann ist auch endlich Winterpokal


----------



## Bueni (2. November 2012)

Dünn besetzt ist gut, bis jetzt bin ich noch Solo. Dann arbeite ich mal ein wenig an der 
Kondition!


----------



## tweetygogo (2. November 2012)

Wir sind doch auch da!


----------



## ollewa85 (3. November 2012)

Moin,

Jemand hier unterwegs der nächste Woche nen wenig im deister Kondition trainieren möchte und nicht ganz so scharf auf die Trails is bzw Rücksicht auf nen nicht so erfahrenen Biker nehmen würde?  
Hab von mo-so jeden Tag zeit also wenn wer Lust hat so nen halben Tag da zu verbringen kann sich ja melden. 

MfG 
Oliver


----------



## matzinski (3. November 2012)

Bueni schrieb:


> Dünn besetzt ist gut, bis jetzt bin ich noch Solo. Dann arbeite ich mal ein wenig an der
> Kondition!


Mach dir nichts draus. Ich bin bestimmt zwei Jahre Sonntags morgens alleine durch den Deister gegondelt, weil keiner so früh aufstehen wollte 

Kann auch ganz entspannend sein


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (3. November 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, die Frühschicht ist diesen Sonntag ausnahmsweise mal dünn besetzt. Ich werde brunchen müssen . Uli und Stefan sind auch nicht dabei, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
> 
> ...aber nächste Woche wieder - dann ist auch endlich Winterpokal


dann übe ich mal für den Winterpokal ... morgen 8:30h BB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (3. November 2012)

Der Hitzi fährt auch die Frühschicht...... @ Büni 7.30 los.....


----------



## Bueni (3. November 2012)

Bin 7.30 draußen !


----------



## tom de la zett (4. November 2012)

Was viele nicht wissen. Auch mir ist die Frühschicht immer zu FRÜH. Daher fahren wir jeden Sonntag unsere Runde ähnlicher Natur (Deister hin und zurück mit einigen Trails, +-60km) ab Ricklingen, Start aber erst 9:30  . Rückkehr bis ca 14:00, dann sind die Papas nach Mittagsschlaf der Kleinen wieder da... Bei Interesse einfach melden und mitkommen.

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Bueni (4. November 2012)

Frühschicht war super, waren dann doch zu dritt. BB, Gehrdener, Nordmann Turm, Annaturm, mit ein paar Trails
Zwischendurch, damit's nich Langweilig wird. 
 @tom de la zett Schön zu lesen, daß es noch ne Runde gibt. Meine Kleinen wecken mich immer so gg. 6, da passt 
das ganz gut. Wenn die mal länger schlafen komm ich drauf zurück.


----------



## Hitzi (4. November 2012)

82 Km, 1070 Hm,
Ü3*, Kl*, L*dys *nly 
Männerprobe angesehen  nicht gefahren 
BB und Gehrdener nicht vergessen.....


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. November 2012)

Wir haben am Dropland mal wieder einen ganzen Sack voll Müll eingesammelt! Die Mülleimer sind am Ende der Strecke und am Parkplatz Waldkater.
Ist es so schwierig seinen Mist selber zu entsorgen? Ihr seid in der Natur, also benehmt euch dementsprechend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (5. November 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> ... Rückkehr bis ca 14:00, dann sind die Papas nach Mittagsschlaf der Kleinen wieder da... Bei Interesse einfach melden und mitkommen.
> 
> Viele Grüße, T.
> 
> Gesendet vom Samsung.



Meine kleine wacht überhaupt nicht selber auf, die muss man gegen Mittag aus dem Bett zerren 
Das ist spätestens ein Hinweis das man nicht mehr 30 ist


----------



## Marcus_xXx (5. November 2012)

Bin gestern an son paar Autobahnschildern vorbeigekommen, barsinghausen etc. Da auf der Ecke beginnt doch der deister, oder?


----------



## 1Tintin (5. November 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Wir haben am Dropland mal wieder einen ganzen Sack voll Müll eingesammelt! Die Mülleimer sind am Ende der Strecke und am Parkplatz Waldkater.
> Ist es so schwierig seinen Mist selber zu entsorgen? Ihr seid in der Natur, also benehmt euch dementsprechend!



Am Einstieg Rakete liegen auch einige Plastikflaschen

Junx & Mädelz... wat soll das.


----------



## matzinski (5. November 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Bin gestern an son paar Autobahnschildern vorbeigekommen, barsinghausen etc. Da auf der Ecke beginnt doch der deister, oder?


yep


----------



## matzinski (5. November 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Was viele nicht wissen. Auch mir ist die Frühschicht immer zu FRÜH. ...


ach so, das erklärt das Murmeltier im Avatar  

Vieleicht solltest du noch erwähnen, dass ihr wegen der fortgeschrittenen Stunde auch meist etwas gehetzter unterwegs seit - Frühstück am Annaturm fällt bei euch auch immer aus, oder?


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde?


 
Ja.
18:00 - 18:15 Hotel am Steinkrug
Ggf. wg. Wetterkapriolen "Stand-by"

Ich muss um 20:00:00 wieder an der Haustür stehen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ja.
> 18:00 - 18:15 Hotel am Steinkrug
> Ggf. wg. Wetterkapriolen "Stand-by"
> 
> ...



Schick mir bitte noch mal die Adresse zwecks Navigationsgerät.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Schick mir bitte noch mal die Adresse zwecks Navigationsgerät.


 
Hotel SteinkrugLindenallee 2630974 Wennigsen http://www.steinkrug.de/index.php


----------



## ssiemund (5. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde?


 dabei 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (5. November 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> ach so, das erklärt das Murmeltier im Avatar
> 
> Vieleicht solltest du noch erwähnen, dass ihr wegen der fortgeschrittenen Stunde auch meist etwas gehetzter unterwegs seit - Frühstück am Annaturm fällt bei euch auch immer aus, oder?






Frühstück ist ein MUSS


----------



## tweetygogo (5. November 2012)

dabei


----------



## tom de la zett (5. November 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> ach so, das erklärt das Murmeltier im Avatar
> 
> Vieleicht solltest du noch erwähnen, dass ihr wegen der fortgeschrittenen Stunde auch meist etwas gehetzter unterwegs seit - Frühstück am Annaturm fällt bei euch auch immer aus, oder?



  nana, so schlimm sind wir auch nicht. Nur wenn Judieoh dabei ist...
Frühstück gibt es zu hause, mit Familie. Mittags Kaffee am Annaturm.

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## ohneworte (5. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> hotel steinkruglindenallee 2630974 wennigsen http://www.steinkrug.de/index.php



ok!


----------



## ssiemund (6. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde?


Heute schöner Night Ride, wenn auch am Ende etwas nass, 29.1km, 584hm. Mit dabei Roudy, Flo, und Jens
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (6. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Heute schöner Night Ride, wenn auch am Ende etwas nass, 29.1km, 584hm. Mit dabei Roudy, Flo, und Jens
> Gruß
> Stephan



So sieht das aus!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So sieht das aus!


Bei flo und mir waren es 35,x km mit 750hm. 2,5 von uns haben einen Dach gesehen. Meine allein abfahrt war Doof. Viel Regen & Match auf der brille aber trotzdem >40km/h durch laub und lehm. Gern wieder )))


----------



## mpmarv (7. November 2012)

Hi, wir organisieren uns gerade für Sonntag eine Tour in den Deister, mit dem Zug ab H-HBF nach Wennigsen - hat ein Deisterkundiger Trampler eventuell Lust, uns zu begleiten?


----------



## ohneworte (7. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei flo und mir waren es 35,x km mit 750hm. 2,5 von uns haben einen Dach gesehen. Meine allein abfahrt war Doof. Viel Regen & Match auf der brille aber trotzdem >40km/h durch laub und lehm. Gern wieder )))



Der dusselige Dachs wollte ja auch unbedingt von meinem Hinterrad überrollt werden! Das ist dann ja glücklicherweise ohne Sturz vonstatten gegangen und laut Flo hat der Dachs sich anschließend ordentlich durchgeschüttelt und sich getrollt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (8. November 2012)

hallo schappi 
herzlichen glückwunsch 
zum 
geburtstag 
und alles gute 

nimm dir endlich mal wieder ein paar tage zeit zum biken 

wünsch dir in deinem alter vor allem gesundheit 

lg
sören​


----------



## chris2305 (8. November 2012)

Hallo Schappi, auch von mir alles gute. Vor allem Gesundheit.
Und vielen dank für deine ganze Arbeit!


----------



## Power-Valve (8. November 2012)

Hey Schappi! Herzlichen Glueckwunsch und alles Gute!

Viele Gruesse aus dem Koenigreich Oberricklingen!
Uwe


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. November 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Schappi 

Genieße den Tag


----------



## wichtigisimwald (8. November 2012)

Alles gute dem "Reifen"!


----------



## Hitzi (8. November 2012)

Häbbie Börsdei Schappi....

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (8. November 2012)

Schappiiii !!!!!  Happy Birthday! 
...und genau....BIS BALD IM WALD


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. November 2012)

Jetzt, wo alle an Schappis virtuellem Kaffeetisch sitzen
mal eine Frage in die Runde:


Wer startet /will starten am 24-26.05.12 äh *13* am Alfsee?

Hitzi & HaJü habe ich (2-er)
Firefighter, Chris, Roudy habe ich (4-er)
OhneWorte habe ich (2-er, 4-er, 8-er? oder willst du unser vierter sein?) Dein Vizemeistertitel ist dann sicher futsch


----------



## taifun (8. November 2012)

Happy Birthday Schappi,
Alles Jute und feiere ordentlich....​


----------



## herkulars (8. November 2012)

> Wer startet /will starten am 24-26.05.12 am Alfsee?



Roudy, Zeitumstellung war schon vor knapp zwei Wochen...


----------



## schappi (8. November 2012)

hallo Leute
bin richtig gerührt über so viel gute Wünsche!
Vielen Werd jetzt auch gleich zu Arbeiten aufhören und zum gemütlichen Teil des Tages übergehen ( zum Glück bin ich heute zu Hause und nicht irgendwo in den Weiten der Taiga)n oder den Tiefen der Niederlande


----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo alle an Schappis virtuellem Kaffeetisch sitzen
> mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Wer startet /will starten am 24-26.05.12 am Alfsee?
> ...



Muss ich mal noch woanders erst einmal nachfragen! Und der Titel wird wohl eh nicht wiederholbar sein.

Edit: Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Schappi auch von mir!


----------



## taifun (8. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Muss ich mal noch woanders erst einmal nachfragen! Und der Titel wird wohl eh nicht wiederholbar sein.



Wirst wohl eh wieder im Univega Semi Pro Achter mitrollen dürfen


----------



## tweetygogo (8. November 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (8. November 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Wirst wohl eh wieder im Univega Semi Pro Achter mitrollen dürfen



Ich habe da noch keine offizielle Planung


----------



## exto (8. November 2012)

Auf Alfsee hätte ich wohl auch wieder Lust. Werd aber dieses Jahr definitiv keine Solo 24er fahren.

Ich hab ne kleine Voroption auf nen Singlespeed 2er, würde aber gern noch n bisschen exotischer werden: Singlespeed CROSS 2er fänd ich gut. Hab aber noch keinen 2. Doofen gefunden 

Herzlichen Glückstrumpf, Präsi!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (9. November 2012)

Vorsicht auf der Rakete!
So ein brainless Mitbewohner hat heute ein paar Fallen auf der Rakete hinter ein paar Absprüngen gebaut. Es waren auch ein paar Stöcker entgegen der Fahrtrichtung in den Boden gerammt.
Deswegen hat sich heute jemand ordentlich auf's Maul gelegt, ist aber nix weiter passiert.

Falls einer den Blödmannsgehilfen erwischt, bitte die Polizei holen und wegen versuchter Körperverletzung anzeigen.

Deswegen nochmal mein Tip. Strecke vorm runterfahren begutachten.


----------



## kwark (9. November 2012)

Exto:
29", SSP & Stahl, wir müssen mal quatschen...


----------



## varadero (9. November 2012)

Hallo Schappi!

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
und noch was: geh biken!!! 

LG
Markus


----------



## chris2305 (9. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Jetzt, wo alle an Schappis virtuellem Kaffeetisch sitzen
> mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Mist, im Zustand geistiger Umnachtung habe ich mich wohl des Trainings verschrieben..

Na gut, wenn ich denn zugesagt habe!!!


----------



## schappi (9. November 2012)

varadero schrieb:


> Hallo Schappi!
> 
> Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!
> und noch was: geh biken!!!
> ...



Ja das war ne tolle Woche da denke ich noch heute oft dran. Die hat mir geholfen aus dem drohenden Burn out zu kommen.


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2012)

varadero schrieb:


> geh biken!!!



Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! 

Und nächstes Mal den Trail in der richtigen Richtung fahren. 
Richtung Asitz den unteren Trail, auf dem Rückweg den oberen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. November 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Oh Mist, im Zustand geistiger Umnachtung habe ich mich wohl des Trainings verschrieben..
> 
> Na gut, wenn ich denn zugesagt habe!!!


 
Yo  Jetzt wäre dein Rückzieher öffentlich 
Habe gestern gesehen, dass der Termin für dich nicht so optimal ist oder?


----------



## chris2305 (9. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Yo  Jetzt wäre dein Rückzieher öffentlich
> Habe gestern gesehen, dass der Termin für dich nicht so optimal ist oder?



Jau, mal gucken was dann ist,zum Training muss ich auch erstmal kommen...

Aber Ansporn wäre es.


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. November 2012)

Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier: Ich weiss nicht genau ob das ich schon mal gefragt habe:
Hatte heute meinen ersten Dämmerungs / Night Ride.
Daher meine Frage an alle Lampen / Night Ride Experten und die die mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren ^^.

Welche Lampen könnt ihr so empfehlen ? 
Die Sigma Powerled Evo, gefällt mir ganz gut.Vom Preislichen und von der Lichtstärke. Wollte mir eine leuchtstarke für den Helm und eine für den Lenker holen.

Grüße
Micha

**Ich hatte heute lediglich meine Lampe (Sigma Pava) am Lenker, die aber zum lockeren Rollen gereicht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (9. November 2012)

Von denen hab ich 2 Stück, super hell und preislich nicht zu schlagen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1200Lm-CREE-...tirn_Taschenlampen&hash=item3cbef63ebe&_uhb=1


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. November 2012)

ah die Brummer ^^


----------



## exto (9. November 2012)

Ay Up lights!

Qualitativ der Hammer, kompakt, leicht und preislich so grad eben noch ok.

Edit sagt:" Free shipping woldwide. Ends 18th of November"


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. November 2012)

gleich mal eine geordert ^^


----------



## Surfjunk (9. November 2012)

Gute Wahl 

Die haben so einige hier.


----------



## Koch_MC (9. November 2012)

gibts in der bucht auch vom deutschen versender... waren innerhalb von 3 tagen da

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800Lm-CREE-...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c2c38e2ef


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2012)

Fährt heute wer? Könnte so gegen halb eins am Waldkater sein....


----------



## stefan64 (10. November 2012)

Wer ist morgen um 8:30 am BB zur Frühschicht?

 @Matze: Ich komme mit dem Hardtail


----------



## matzinski (10. November 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen um 8:30 am BB zur Frühschicht?
> 
> @Matze: Ich komme mit dem Hardtail



ich

...hast du etwa noch was anderes als 'nen Hardtail oder meinst du eher Hardfront?


----------



## stefan64 (10. November 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich
> 
> ...hast du etwa noch was anderes als 'nen Hardtail oder meinst du eher Hardfront?



Yep, morgen gehts unsuspensioned in den Deister


----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2012)

Das war doch mal ne nette Tour heute! Und krass wie der Matze bergauf fährt...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (10. November 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Yep, morgen gehts unsuspensioned in den Deister


ich bin auch dabei ... aber mit'em Sessel ...


----------



## Bueni (10. November 2012)

Bin auch dabei, komme aber Fully daher. 
Werde mich leider etwas früher verabschieden, 
Habe der Familie versprechen müssen, daß um 
1 wieder zurück bin.


----------



## HaJü__ (10. November 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen um 8:30 am BB zur Frühschicht?
> 
> @Matze: Ich komme mit dem Hardtail



Dabei !
 @Frank: 70:30 Uhr draußen.


----------



## gloshabigur (10. November 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen um 8:30 am BB zur Frühschicht?
> 
> @Matze: Ich komme mit dem Hardtail



Dabei!


----------



## Hitzi (10. November 2012)

Nicht dabei.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (10. November 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Yep, morgen gehts unsuspensioned in den Deister



dann fahr'n wir Farnweg


----------



## taxifolia (11. November 2012)

Mache heute einen Stand in Basche vor dem Vodafone Laden in der Marktstraße. 

Wer Lust hat, nach dem Biken vorbeizusehen, kann Kaffee, Kakao oooooder Glühwein haben. 
Wie lange ich da bin weiß ich nicht, längstens bis 17 Uhr- hängt aber auch vom Wetter ab.

taxi


----------



## tom de la zett (11. November 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> dann fahr'n wir Farnweg



hmmm... Sind extra darunter, haben aber weder euch, Rad teile oder Stephans Gebiss dort gesehen 

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## matzinski (11. November 2012)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Mache heute einen Stand in Basche vor dem Vodafone Laden in der Marktstraße.
> 
> Wer Lust hat, nach dem Biken vorbeizusehen, kann Kaffee, Kakao oooooder Glühwein haben.
> Wie lange ich da bin weiß ich nicht, längstens bis 17 Uhr- hängt aber auch vom Wetter ab.
> ...


Wenn wir das vorher gewusst hätten, wären wir doch zu dir zum Frühstück statt zum Annaturm gefahren. Wir waren um 11:00 am BaSpo - natürlich standesgemäß schon total verdreckt  





tom de la zett schrieb:


> hmmm... Sind extra darunter, haben aber weder euch, Rad teile oder Stephans Gebiss dort gesehen
> 
> Viele Grüße, T.
> 
> Gesendet vom Samsung.



vieleicht wart ihr ja vor uns dort.


----------



## EpischeEnte (11. November 2012)

Heute das erste mal nen Rennradfahrer auf dem ü30 gesehen :> sah aufjedenfall flott aus


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

EpischeEnte schrieb:


> Heute das erste mal nen Rennradfahrer auf dem ü30 gesehen :> sah aufjedenfall flott aus



Wir hatten vor 2 Wochen eine Familie mit Trekkingrädern auf dem Ü30!


----------



## Surfjunk (11. November 2012)

EpischeEnte schrieb:


> Heute das erste mal nen Rennradfahrer auf dem ü30 gesehen :> sah aufjedenfall flott aus





ohneworte schrieb:


> Wir hatten vor 2 Wochen eine Familie mit Trekkingrädern auf dem Ü30!



Na dann mal gut das der neben der Straße läuft, da kommen die Rettungskräfte ja gut ran


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. November 2012)

@ohneworte: Kann es sein, dass ich dich Freitag nachmittag auf der A9 vor München gesichtet habe?


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @ohneworte: Kann es sein, dass ich dich Freitag nachmittag auf der A9 vor München gesichtet habe?



Moin,

Wird wohl mein bayrischer Kollege gewesen sein. Ich war die letzten Wochen weder auf der A9 noch habe ich zur Zeit Werbung auf dem Auto!

Gruesse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. November 2012)

Ah ok. Hab grad meinem Beifahrer erzählt, dass man durchs Radfahren überall so viele Leute kennen lernt. Und genau in dem Moment: Guck, den kenn ich ausm Wald


----------



## ohneworte (11. November 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ah ok. Hab grad meinem Beifahrer erzählt, dass man durchs Radfahren überall so viele Leute kennen lernt. Und genau in dem Moment: Guck, den kenn ich ausm Wald



Ansonsten hast Du mt der Aussage durchaus Recht!


----------



## taifun (11. November 2012)

EpischeEnte schrieb:


> Heute das erste mal nen Rennradfahrer auf dem ü30 gesehen :> sah aufjedenfall flott aus



Vermute mal das war ein Crosser.....wenn es der ist der ich denke.Der kann fahren.-


----------



## AquaShock (11. November 2012)

Moin ihr Deisterradler,
Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr so in der nassen und kalten Jahreszeit für Enduro-Bereifen fahrt. 
Ich wollte mein Taschengeld mal wieder gut anlegen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ansonsten hast Du mt der Aussage durchaus Recht!


 
R. J. aus G.?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2012)

AquaShock schrieb:


> Moin ihr Deisterradler,
> Ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr so in der nassen und kalten Jahreszeit für Enduro-Bereifen fahrt.
> Ich wollte mein Taschengeld mal wieder gut anlegen.


 
Maxxis Minion/Highroller in 2.5 oder Muddy Mary.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hotel Steinkrug Lindenallee 26 30974 Wennigsen http://www.steinkrug.de/index.php


 
Di. 18 Uhr?
Von da Überraschungsrunde und 18:30 Flo einsammeln.


----------



## chris2305 (12. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Di. 18 Uhr?



Ich! HT oder Fully?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. November 2012)

365 Tage im Jahr Onza Ibex FRC


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich! HT oder Fully?


 
Eher HT. Ggf Flo mit dem 301 aber dickere Sachen sind selten dabei.


----------



## Madeba (12. November 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Ich! HT oder Fully?



ich würde auch gerne mal wieder mitradeln und könnte Dich auf dem Rückweg mitnehmen, falls Du mit dem Rad anreist.


----------



## ssiemund (12. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Di. 18 Uhr?


Ich versuchs 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Ich versuchs
> Gruß
> Stephan



Quen?
Flo?
Taifun?
Skaot23?


----------



## chris2305 (12. November 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> ich würde auch gerne mal wieder mitradeln und könnte Dich auf dem Rückweg mitnehmen, falls Du mit dem Rad anreist.



Vielleicht reise ich über den Radweg über Springe Völksen an. Mal gucken. Aber ich denke mein Akku hält evtl. nicht so lange...


----------



## taifun (12. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Quen?
> Flo?
> Taifun?
> Skaot23?



Ich würde gerne kommen,aber mir macht meine Sturzverletzung wieder Probleme.Dauer schmerzen.....


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> R. J. aus G.?



Ich kann Dir gerade nicht folgen! naeheres ansonsten per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Quen?
> Flo?
> Taifun?
> Skaot23?



Und ich werde hier nicht gefragt?

Bin aber leider wegen Erkältung raus...


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne kommen,aber mir macht meine Sturzverletzung wieder Probleme.Dauer schmerzen.....



Bist Du bei einem Event eingepennt und vom Trailer gefallen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir gerade nicht folgen! naeheres ansonsten per PN.



Roman Jördens



ohneworte schrieb:


> Und ich werde hier nicht gefragt?
> 
> Bin aber leider wegen Erkältung raus...



Du warst, bis eben gerade, fest gesetzt 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist Du bei einem Event eingepennt und vom Trailer gefallen?



Klärt sowas in einem QS- oder UVV-Workshop


----------



## taifun (12. November 2012)

Roman wohnt schon mehre Jahre in Eifelnähe!!!


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Roman wohnt schon mehre Jahre in Eifelnähe!!!



Mir ist er trotzdem bekannt!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. November 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Roman wohnt schon mehre Jahre in Eifelnähe!!!



Deister ist Eifelnah. Und wenn man schnell fahren kann ist es nicht weit


----------



## taifun (12. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Mir ist er trotzdem bekannt!


Du meinst doch Klaus.....


----------



## ohneworte (12. November 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Du meinst doch Klaus.....



Den auch...


----------



## Quen (13. November 2012)

Aufpassen Jungs, sonst müsst ihr wieder in eurem Quasselthread posten. 
Hab's eben erst gelesen und auch erst "bemerkt", dass ja heute NR wäre...
Ich versuche demnächst mal wieder am Start zu sein.

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaot-23 (13. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Quen?
> Flo?
> Taifun?
> Skaot23?



Haut bei mir momentan leider nicht hin 

Ich hoffe aber bald wieder mehr Luft zu haben.

Wie nass ist es denn das Laub im Deister?


----------



## chris2305 (13. November 2012)

Schön war es. Die Frühschicht hat sich am Sonntag verfahren und war immer noch im Deister.....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. November 2012)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Haut bei mir momentan leider nicht hin
> Ich hoffe aber bald wieder mehr Luft zu haben.
> Wie nass ist es denn das Laub im Deister?



Laub ist ok, selbst "Trails" waren fahrbar.
Das Tempo war etwas langsamer als im Sommer, dafür war der Boden tiefer.
Lustig wars. Mit Plattfuß im Uphill, Dixie statt Dachsi, schöner CNC-Porno-Selbstbaulampe und Trailskill ohne Federung.  

Bei mir waren es heute 37,5 km mit "nur" 760 Hm in 2:45
Für Flo 28-600-2:00

Danke Jungs für den netten Abend


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Laub ist ok, selbst "Trails" waren fahrbar.
> Das Tempo war etwas langsamer als im Sommer, dafür war der Boden tiefer.
> Lustig wars. Mit Plattfuß im Uphill, Dixie statt Dachsi, schöner CNC-Porno-Selbstbaulampe und Trailskill ohne Federung.
> 
> ...



Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen! Hatte dafür Alternativprogramm mit Mirko Slomka als Dozenten in Nenburg.


----------



## ohneworte (13. November 2012)

doppelpost


----------



## AquaShock (16. November 2012)

Moin ihr,
Wer von euch Zweiradfahrern ist am Wochenende im Deister unterwegs ?
Und wo wird dann so herumgeradelt ?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (17. November 2012)

Ich bin am Grab unterwegs.


----------



## gloshabigur (17. November 2012)

Frühschicht?!


----------



## HaJü__ (17. November 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?!



Dabei !


----------



## Spiro4 (17. November 2012)

Hi Frühschicht,

ich würde gerne morgen bei euch mitfahren (bin vor ca.3 Wochen mit euch den Grenzweg runter gefahren).
Da ich in Gehrden wohne, könntet ihr mich evtl. am Gehrdener Berg einsammeln?  9.15 am Teich in Richtung Degersen? Oder anderer Treffpunkt und andere Uhrzeit?

Gruß  Holger


----------



## matzinski (17. November 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?!


yep, dabei



Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> ich würde gerne morgen bei euch mitfahren (bin vor ca.3 Wochen mit euch den Grenzweg runter gefahren).
> Da ich in Gehrden wohne, könntet ihr mich evtl. am Gehrdener Berg einsammeln?  9.15 am Teich in Richtung Degersen? Oder anderer Treffpunkt und andere Uhrzeit?
> ...


ich denke das passt. Wir können dich da aufsammeln. Vieleicht wird's auch 5 -10 min später. Schaun' wir mal.


----------



## Spiro4 (17. November 2012)

Alles klar,

bis Morgen.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. November 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?!


dabei ...


----------



## Hitzi (18. November 2012)

@WeisstSchonWer..... was ist mit SieWeissSchonWer? 

 @tom de la zett..... Winterpokal http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/460


----------



## LocoFanatic (18. November 2012)




----------



## Evel Knievel (19. November 2012)

Geil!!!!! Mir scheint die Sonne aus'm Hintern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (19. November 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ... @tom de la zett..... Winterpokal http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/460



nu aber schnell, nur noch 16:19h


----------



## Spacetime (19. November 2012)

Sieht gut aus 

hab den Sprung auch als Clip unter meinen Videos


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. November 2012)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Geil!!!!! Mir scheint die Sonne aus'm Hintern!


 
Ich habe auf Raketenantrieb getippt.
(Vielleicht sogar ökologisch => Bohnen)


----------



## chris2305 (19. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Raketenantrieb getippt.
> (Vielleicht sogar ökologisch => Bohnen)



Bei Ihm würde ein Käsebrot schon reichen


----------



## Torben. (19. November 2012)

So siehts aus!


----------



## ssiemund (19. November 2012)

Dienstagsrunde


----------



## vinc.vega (19. November 2012)

klappt bei mir leider wieder nicht 

Gruß 
Oli





ssiemund schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde


----------



## ohneworte (19. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde



Meine "bessere Hälfte" hat für morgen Abend einen Versicherungstermin gemacht. Ein Schelm wer Böses dabei denkt!


----------



## firefighter76 (19. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde



jo denke schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (19. November 2012)

Wir kommen am Samstag Abend den 24 aus Owl mit 2 Mann und wollen Nightride im Deister machen. 

Geplant ist eine nette Trailtour durch den Osten. 

Hat wer Bock sich dran zu hängen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde



Ich hatte gehofft, es fragt keiner 

Ja


----------



## chris2305 (19. November 2012)

Leider nicht. Dafür hier am Mittwoch im Süntel.....


----------



## ssiemund (19. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, es fragt keiner
> 
> Ja


neee, faulenzen is nich


----------



## taifun (19. November 2012)

Leider nicht dabei...noch krank


----------



## firefighter76 (19. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, es fragt keiner
> 
> Ja



bin dann wie immer bei dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (19. November 2012)

Madeba schrieb:


> nu aber schnell, nur noch 16:19h



Team komplett.....

Habe heute mal alternativ gepunktet 

Bispingen Snowdome


----------



## Quen (20. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde


Heute nicht, nä. Woche wieder! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Darkwing Duck (20. November 2012)

Moin,

vielleicht ist das für manche hier interessant, hab es letzte Woche verpennt, mal vorbeizufahren, morgen gibt es nochmal die Möglichkeit:






(Bild stammt nicht von mir, hier ist der Thread dazu)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2012)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> bin dann wie immer bei dir


 
 Kriegte grad einen Trainingsanreiz.
Ich muss um 19:55 +0/-5min an der Tür stehen.

Also: noch genauer planen oder wieder am Ende ballern bis zur Laktatgrenze.


----------



## JaWa1896 (20. November 2012)

Hey, wohnt wer in Bad Münder und kann mir von hieraus mal den Deister zeigen? Ich verweile hier gerade für ein Weilchen und hab meine Lotte mit!


----------



## ssiemund (20. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kriegte grad einen Trainingsanreiz.
> Ich muss um 19:55 +0/-5min an der Tür stehen.
> 
> Also: noch genauer planen oder wieder am Ende ballern bis zur Laktatgrenze.


 
Wann könnt ihr losfahren ?
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Wann könnt ihr losfahren ?
> Stephan


 
Ich kann um 17 Uhr da sein, Flo habe ich angetriggert - der kann auch schon so früh.


----------



## ssiemund (20. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich kann um 17 Uhr da sein, Flo habe ich angetriggert - der kann auch schon so früh.


oki, aber dann in Bredenbeck, vielleicht 10 Min später
Stephan


----------



## tweetygogo (20. November 2012)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> vielleicht ist das für manche hier interessant, hab es letzte Woche verpennt, mal vorbeizufahren, morgen gibt es nochmal die Möglichkeit:
> 
> ...



Ist trotz 20% noch zu teuer


----------



## njoerd (21. November 2012)

Do u think u are cool now?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (21. November 2012)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Dienstagsrunde. 32km und 633hm in 2h26 bei einem saumäßigen Nebel, echt krass.

Ach ja, der Personalverkaufsmist nervt 
Stephan


----------



## Surfjunk (21. November 2012)

Sach mal; Schnee liegt aber noch nicht , oder?

Wir wollen Samstag und Sonntag bei euch los.


----------



## vinc.vega (21. November 2012)

mag sein, aber mir hat es knapp 25  "gebracht"




ssiemund schrieb:


> Ach ja, der Personalverkaufsmist nervt
> Stephan


----------



## firefighter76 (21. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sach mal; Schnee liegt aber noch nicht , oder?
> 
> Wir wollen Samstag und Sonntag bei euch los.



bisher noch nicht aber ist ja noch hin


----------



## hoerman2201 (21. November 2012)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sach mal; Schnee liegt aber noch nicht , oder?



ich hoffe aber, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert


----------



## ohneworte (21. November 2012)

vinc.vega schrieb:


> mag sein, aber mir hat es knapp 25 â¬ "gebracht"



Bist aber wahrscheinlich vom Job aus extra 300 Kilometer Umweg gefahren!?


----------



## vinc.vega (22. November 2012)

Mensch Jens, man könnte ja fast meinen, dass du auch im Aussendienst bist  In diesem Fall allerdings ohne 300 Km-Schleife, da Linden immer irgendwie auf´m Weg liegt.





ohneworte schrieb:


> Bist aber wahrscheinlich vom Job aus extra 300 Kilometer Umweg gefahren!?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. November 2012)

Hey ho,

is einer der Teilespender fürs Beik zufällig am Wochenende im Deister? Es geht nämlich langsam in die heiße Phase...

Gruß


----------



## 1Tintin (24. November 2012)

Hallo, ist jemand heut Mittag im Wald unterwex?
Oder ist Winterpause....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (24. November 2012)

ich werde ca um halb 12 an der Rakete sein


----------



## 1Tintin (24. November 2012)

Könnte um 11:30 an der Rakete unten sein, also auf dem Parkplatz am Spochtplatz


----------



## Softie (24. November 2012)

dann warte ich unten kurz auf dich


----------



## Softie (24. November 2012)

Softie schrieb:


> dann warte ich unten kurz auf dich



woops, versehentlich mit nem alten account gepostet


----------



## 1Tintin (24. November 2012)

Ok lass dir zeit 11:40 geht auch


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (24. November 2012)

Ich bin seit viertel nach da ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (24. November 2012)

Morgen werde ich um 11:00h am Pass mit ner Truppe Stammesbrüder von den Nordrhein-Vandalen starten. Wer also mal Lust auf ein ursprüngliches, wenn auch etwas seltsames Volk hat...


----------



## chris2305 (24. November 2012)

Seltsam? Kommt Sören auch?......


----------



## Homer_Simplon (24. November 2012)

So seltsam dann wohl auch wieder nicht 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. November 2012)

Wir sind um 12h mit dem Zug in Wennigsen und laufen uns bestimmt am Grab oder Farnweg übern Weg...hoffentlich


----------



## Torben. (25. November 2012)

Hey Jammerlappen ich bin um 12 am waldkater.. und warte dort auf euch


----------



## Quen (25. November 2012)

Wer kennt den Trail (oder was davon übrig ist)?





An anderer Stelle habe ich den "Alligator" entdeckt...


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. November 2012)

Wo hasten das geknippst ??

West oder Ostdeister ? so welche aufgewühlten Spuren siehst du mittlerweile überall. Am Nordmannsturm, Fernsehturm usw. Die netten Harvesterjungs ziehen da ihre Kreise.

Falls das ein Trail ist, kenne ich es nicht.


----------



## Quen (25. November 2012)

Ostdeister.

Der Trail ist der Höpperbrückentrail, Nähe Taternpfahl.

Der Harvester stand bei Bredenbeck.




Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Homer_Simplon (25. November 2012)

War ne schöne Tour mit ner Menge neuer Gesichter. Surfjunk hat nen tollen Guide abgegeben, und das trotz der heutigen Orkan Warnung. Haha. Tätää. Janosch liegt frisch geduscht und kaputt im Körbchen, ich auf dem Sofa. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ssiemund (25. November 2012)

Der Trail zur Deisterhütte runter sieht ähnlich aus, im oberen Teil vollkommen zerstört 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caromaus (26. November 2012)

Ich war heute seid langem mal wieder auf der Wennigserseite pedalieren!  Und wollte an den netten Spots die der St. H. wieder schick gemacht hat , spaß haben. Doch leider musste ich feststellen, dass da super viele Leute sind die  A.) super assig sind,  B.) Andere anpöbeln, weil sie neidisch sind auf andere und C.) dann nicht mal die Eier haben es laut zu sagen , sondern nur so hinterher zu stammeln. Echt billig...


----------



## Quen (26. November 2012)

Zurück zum Wesentlichen... Findet die morgige DI-Runde statt?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## firefighter76 (26. November 2012)

von mir aus schon


----------



## ohneworte (26. November 2012)

Ich weiß erst im Laufe des morgigen Tage ob ich das zeitlich schaffe!


----------



## Quen (26. November 2012)

Steinkrug 1830 oder wie war das? 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. November 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Zurück zum Wesentlichen... Findet die morgige DI-Runde statt?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



ja..etwas feuchter als sonst..aber egal


----------



## Quen (26. November 2012)

Okay, bin dann 1830 am Hotel - hoffentlich bleibt es von oben halbwegs trocken.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## vinc.vega (26. November 2012)

Wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei


----------



## firefighter76 (26. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ja..etwas feuchter als sonst..aber egal



wiso feuchter im wetterbericht von morgen steht nichts von regen und das bike wird eh immer schwerer wegen dem ganzen dreck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (26. November 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Steinkrug 1830 oder wie war das?


noch nicht sicher, aber ich versuchs 
Stephan


----------



## taifun (27. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich weiß erst im Laufe des morgigen Tage ob ich das zeitlich schaffe!


Holst mich ab??

schweres oder leichtes Gerät heute??


----------



## Karthoum (27. November 2012)

Hier mal 'nen kleines Video von gestern. Ist mein erster Versuch mit der GoPro, also nicht zu hart sein 
Verbesserungsvorschläge immer gerne!
https://vimeo.com/54358822


----------



## jammerlappen (27. November 2012)

Die Kamera etwas weiter nach vorne gucken lassen, fänd ich gut!


----------



## Karthoum (27. November 2012)

Danke, die Kameraposition finde ich so auch zu tief. Wurde schon geändert


----------



## vinc.vega (27. November 2012)

leider doch nicht 



vinc.vega schrieb:


> Wenn es halbwegs trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (27. November 2012)

Nass und dreckig - so könnte man die heutige Runde zusammenfassen.

Hat Spaß gemacht, Alex, Flo, Jens, Roudy und Stephan! 

Hat jmd die HM?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (27. November 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> ...Hat jmd die HM?


585Hm, und ja, war gut. Ich fahr' gerne mit untrainierten  da fühlt man sich immer so "schnell" 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## taifun (27. November 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> 585Hm, und ja, war gut. Ich fahr' gerne mit untrainierten  da fühlt man sich immer so "schnell"
> Gruß
> Stephan



stimmt....Oberschenkel brennen sonst


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. November 2012)

Wir hatten 2:45 - 35km - 725 Hm
Danach 2 Weizen, etwas Weihnachtsmusik und JASPER Video.

BOCK AUF BALLERN !
Beim nächsten mal bitte *ALLE* mit vollen Akkus 

War das gatschich. Wir haben uns vor der Tür "fast" nackich gemacht.
Ein Bild für die Nachbarn


----------



## Quen (28. November 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir haben uns vor der Tür "fast" nackich gemacht.
> Ein Bild für die Nachbarn


Dto.!


----------



## ohneworte (28. November 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> stimmt....Oberschenkel brennen sonst



Im Gegensatz zu Deiner Lampe!

Schön war's!


----------



## taifun (28. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Deiner Lampe!
> 
> Schön war's!


War ja auch ohne schneller als du....


----------



## ssiemund (28. November 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> War ja auch ohne schneller als du....


 ...du hast noch das Wort "untrainiert" vergessen


----------



## Quen (28. November 2012)

Es war übrigens nur die Rede von "Trainingsrückstand"... 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (28. November 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Es war übrigens nur die Rede von "Trainingsrückstand"...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian





ssiemund schrieb:


> ...du hast noch das Wort "untrainiert" vergessen



Stimmt ja auch...gerade mal gerechnet.Dieses Jahr nur 530 km mit großen Pausen  gefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (1. Dezember 2012)

Morgen Fruhschicht?

08.30 Uhr BB?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (1. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Morgen Fruhschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?


jau ...


----------



## Bueni (1. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Morgen Fruhschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?



Viel Spaß, wenn ich schnell genug bin schließe
ich mich gern bei der Rücktour an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Melde mich dann.


----------



## stefan64 (1. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Morgen Fruhschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?



Ich auch


----------



## Hitzi (1. Dezember 2012)

Bueni schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, wenn ich schnell genug bin schließe
> ich mich gern bei der Rücktour an.
> 
> 
> ...



Da musst du aber ganz schön in die Pedale treten 

Wann willst du los? Und über welche Route?

Wir melden uns zwischendurch mal.....


----------



## matzinski (1. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Morgen Fruhschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?


ich morgen mal nich


----------



## HaJü__ (1. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Morgen Fruhschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?



Dabei !


----------



## Bueni (1. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Da musst du aber ganz schön in die Pedale treten
> 
> Wann willst du los? Und über welche Route?
> 
> Wir melden uns zwischendurch mal.....



Habe vor um 8 los zu fahren! Gebe mal laut wenn ich auf Tour bin! 
Route ist im Navi, fahre mit leichten Umwegen Richtung Süntel 
und dann über'n Deister!


----------



## ssiemund (2. Dezember 2012)

Heute erste Tour im verschneiten Deister. Ab ca. Höhe Taternpfahl alles weiss, auch die Wege 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (2. Dezember 2012)

Sorry an die frühe Frühschicht (Michael und Volker).
Wir haben den Termin heute morgen telefonisch um 15 min verschoben, da einer von uns nicht früh genug aus dem Bett gekommen ist.
Uli hat uns berichtet, das er euch getroffen hat.


----------



## Quen (2. Dezember 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Heute erste Tour im verschneiten Deister. Ab ca. Höhe Taternpfahl alles weiss, auch die Wege
> Stephan


Oha... 

Ich wollte erst noch fragen, wer heute fahren möchte... Naja, vorm Kamin war's auch schön. 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## gloshabigur (2. Dezember 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Sorry an die frühe Frühschicht (Michael und Volker).
> Wir haben den Termin heute morgen telefonisch um 15 min verschoben, da einer von uns nicht früh genug aus dem Bett gekommen ist.
> Uli hat uns berichtet, das er euch getroffen hat.



Koa Probleam net. Wir hatten unseren Spaß beim ersten Snowride  diesen Winter.


----------



## Hitzi (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich wars 

Ihr hätte aber auch vorher mal einen kurzen beitrag schreiben dürfen..... dann wäre die Telefonkette erweitert worden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Dezember 2012)

@Dienstagsrunde: Ich bin raus. Wg. des Bahnunfalls am WE, dauert der Heimweg unplanbar länger. Ich besuche dafür unsere BSG- Coronarsport und Seniorengymnastik


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch nicht dabei, Abendveranstaltung mit Kundentermin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich seh mich schon auf der Rolle... 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (3. Dezember 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich seh mich schon auf der Rolle...


... angesichts der Wetterlage werde ich wohl morgen auch kneifen und zum Indoorcycling gehen 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (3. Dezember 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... angesichts der Wetterlage werde ich wohl morgen auch kneifen und zum Indoorcycling gehen
> Gruß
> Stephan



Wetter wäre mir sogar noch relativ egal...


----------



## exto (5. Dezember 2012)

Der frühe  Vogel fängt den Wurm!

Deshalb hier schon mal vorab der erste Termin für 2013 zum vormerken:

16.03.2013 BBB (Bike-Börse-Bad Oeynhausen). Bike-Flohmarkt, Bratwurst, Bier, (hoffentlich) reichlich Biker aus der Region für ausgiebigen Bike-Talk.

Mehr Infos gibt's am Wochenende hier im IBC.


----------



## So-wo (6. Dezember 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Der frühe  Vogel fängt den Wurm!
> 
> Deshalb hier schon mal vorab der erste Termin für 2013 zum vormerken:
> 
> ...



Hallo 
Das hört sich gut an ,die genaue Adresse und dann wird es gleich in den neuen Kalender geschrieben ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Dezember 2012)

exto schrieb:


> Der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm!
> 
> 
> 16.03.2013 BBB (Bike-Börse-Bad Oeynhausen). , Bratwurst, Bier, (hoffentlich) reichlich Biker aus der Region für ausgiebigen Bike-Talk.
> ...


 
aporpos früher vogel.
ich benötige dank biergenuss einen schlafplatz .
ich buch mich daher schon mal bei dir ein


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Dezember 2012)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> aporpos früher vogel.
> ich benötige dank biergenuss einen schlafplatz .
> ich buch mich daher schon mal bei dir ein



Also Afterhour bei Axel....


----------



## TW123 (8. Dezember 2012)

Fährt die DF-Cardiogruppe gar nicht mehr? Hätte sonst Bock z.B. morgen Spopla 12 Uhr?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Dezember 2012)

1200 spb hört sich gut an


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## chris2305 (8. Dezember 2012)

Habe ein Shuttle für den Ü 30 klar gemacht! Inkl. Mini-Bar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Dezember 2012)

Geil!

Aber mit abwaschbaren Sitzen, oder? 

Übrigens:

Infos zum angekündigten Event im März gibt's ab sofort im OWL Regionalforum!


----------



## chris2305 (8. Dezember 2012)

Sicher dat. Und Sören fährt, zumindest so lange, bis er die Mini bar leer hat


----------



## TW123 (9. Dezember 2012)

dann bis um 12


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Dezember 2012)

Solange einem die Flocken noch die Augen ausschlagen gehe ich lieber zu Fuß los. Ich bin aber trotzdem um 1200 am spb, dann hoch zum Kamm und um 1400 Verabredung am Spochthotel. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## ssiemund (9. Dezember 2012)

Langsam gings heute voran, mit einem Schnitt von7,2km/h hab ich mich durch den zum Teil 20cm hohen Schnee gewühlt und musste nur an und kurz vor der Laube für ein paar Meter schieben, sonst hab ich mich mehr oder weniger elegant dahin geschlängelt. Getroffen habe ich heute, merkwürdiger weise keinen  . Die Abahrt war dann aber lustiger als ich gedacht hatte, ging verhältnismäßig gut. Nur bei der letzten Rampe runter zum Parkplatz Bredenbeck hab ich mir den Unmut der Schlittenfahrer zugezogen  . 

@Frühschicht:
wenn ihr heute wieder 70km und 1000hm gemacht habt, schlag ich euch für die Hall of Fame vor 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## matzinski (9. Dezember 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ....
> @Frühschicht:
> wenn ihr heute wieder 70km und 1000hm gemacht habt, schlag ich euch für die Hall of Fame vor
> Gruß
> Stephan


es waren bei mir nur 53km und 700hm


----------



## gloshabigur (9. Dezember 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> @Frühschicht:
> wenn ihr heute wieder 70km und 1000hm gemacht habt, schlag ich euch für die Hall of Fame vor
> Gruß
> Stephan



Ich kann auch nur mit schwerfälligen 47km und 722hm aufwarten


----------



## ssiemund (9. Dezember 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nur mit schwerfälligen 47km und 722hm aufwarten


mhhhh, schwach, bin entäuscht von euch  langt natürlich nicht für die Hall of Fame 
Spaß beiseite, Wahnsinn, war nach meinen, öhhh 20km/430hm vollkommen platt 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Dezember 2012)

Morgen ist "Tag der selbstgefälschten Statistik".
Ich werde morgen so lange im Büro lungern und Kaffe trinken, bis die Zahlen so aussehen, wie die Welt es sehen will.

Bin also für Di, raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (10. Dezember 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Morgen ist "Tag der selbstgefälschten Statistik".
> Ich werde morgen so lange im Büro lungern und Kaffe trinken, bis die Zahlen so aussehen, wie die Welt es sehen will.
> 
> Bin also für Di, raus.



hääääääääääää

bin aber auch raus drecks rotz


----------



## ohneworte (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

Ich habe Bike und Klamotten im Auto. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich es pünktlich schaffe.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## ssiemund (11. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe Bike und Klamotten im Auto. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich es pünktlich schaffe.
> 
> ...


ok, bin 18:30 am Steinkrug, bitte SMS wenn's gar nicht klappt. Quen, was ist mit dir? bleibst du lieber am warmen Kamin 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## taifun (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde wohl ab 15:00 Uhr eine Runde mit dem Enduro drehen...


----------



## Quen (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann heut nicht


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (11. Dezember 2012)

Jens hat eben abgesagt, somit werde ich auch nicht fahren
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (11. Dezember 2012)

Schnee ist anstrengend....wo keine Spur ist nur schleppend bergauf.
Dafür Rakete mit rutschigen Spaß bergab.

Im letzten unteren Teil waren Wildschweine genau bei paar Sprüngen am werk. Die haben dort richtig gewühlt...


----------



## Madeba (12. Dezember 2012)

in den Hochlagen des Süntel liegen derzeit über 30cm Schnee ! Die Winterlandschaft ist sogar im Schein der Helmlampen ein Traum... 

Die Zufahrt über Bergschmiede ist leidlich möglich, alle anderen Wege sehen wenig erfolgversprechend aus. Runter geht immer 

Wer es irgendwie einrichten kann, sollte sich das nicht entgehen lassen und vor dem herannahenden Tauwetter nochmal raus gehen. Für den Deister dürfte ähnliches gelten. Den Schlitten könnt ihr aber zu Hause lassen...


----------



## chris2305 (13. Dezember 2012)

Kann Markus nur zustimmen, war total geil. Im tiefschnee steht das bike von alleine


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Dezember 2012)

Ja Schnee ist was feines....

Meine erste Fahrt am Sonntag war lustig. Gefühlt jeden mm gerutscht, aber so lernt man auch was dazu.


----------



## caromaus (13. Dezember 2012)

Das waren kein Wildschweine zumindest was die löcher an geht !Habe es gesehen als die Erde frisch aufgebrochen war , da waren glate abstiche bei ! Kann zwar sein das die Wildschweine sich Klappspaten von Sixpack gekauft haben, was ich aber bezweifel! Und es würde mich auch stark wundern das Wildschweine jetzt Sprünge einreisse...


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich raff zwar den Zusammenhang nicht, aber das klingt nicht schön. An welchem Trail gibts die Schadspuren?


----------



## caromaus (14. Dezember 2012)

Sorry war  zum Beitrag von Taifun, ist mir endfallen ...


----------



## Hitzi (14. Dezember 2012)

Erst- und wahrscheinlich auch Letztbefahrung..... oben Nebel, kaum sulzig und griffiger Schnee..... unten auf den Traills war schon der Waldboden zu sehen und die ersten Pfützen 

Alles bei 1 bis 0 Grad

Es wird morgen und Sonntag bestimmt nicht besser..... hochfahren war im unteren Bereich schon etwas Quälerei  bin aber noch nicht eingebrochen 




Ich weiß jetzt aber woher die Trails ursprünglich stammen

Die Tiere haben auch spaß auf den Trails... siehe Spuren!


----------



## gummikopf (14. Dezember 2012)

Abend!
Hätte morgen durchaus Lust auf ne ausgiebige Schneepartie jedoch eher Bergab.
Wenn jemand Lust hat würde ich mich über Begleitung freuen 

Grüße


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin Morgen unterwegs, viel Schnee wird bei den Temperaturen aber nicht über bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gummikopf (14. Dezember 2012)

das kann natürlich sein.
Muss trotzdem mal wieder in Wald war zu lange nicht mehr.
Würde schon relativ früh los, dass ich so so gegen 10 da bin.


----------



## Dschiehses (15. Dezember 2012)

Wir sind heute auch ab 10 Uhr unterwegs, erstmal Rakete, dann mal schauen...


----------



## gloshabigur (15. Dezember 2012)

@Frühschicht
Start 08:30 oder 08:45 ?


----------



## HaJü__ (15. Dezember 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Start 08:30 oder 08:45 ?



Dabei!
Da ich die weiteste Anfahrt habe sag ich mal 08:45 !
(sonst brauch ich noch Licht).


----------



## matzinski (15. Dezember 2012)

ich bin raus für morgen - leider Rüsselpest. Wenn's gut läuft, dann schaff' ich vieleicht gerade 'ne Hunderunde mit Einrad  Nächste Woche wieder, dann aber 8:30


----------



## tom de la zett (16. Dezember 2012)

HaJü schrieb:


> Dabei!
> Da ich die weiteste Anfahrt habe sag ich mal 08:45 !
> (sonst brauch ich noch Licht).



Super, die zeitliche Richtung passt.Weiter so... ;-) 

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## ssiemund (17. Dezember 2012)

Für mich keine Dienstagabendrunde morgen, muss mich noch von einer Magen u. Darm Grippe erholen 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Dezember 2012)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Für mich keine Dienstagabendrunde morgen, muss mich noch von einer Magen u. Darm Grippe erholen
> Stephan


 
Gute Genesung 

Ich habe heute Alternativtraining mit Stollen und Glühwein


----------



## Surfjunk (18. Dezember 2012)

Wie ist den der Boden bei euch zur Zeit?
Lohnt sich eine Anreise oder schwimmt der Wald weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe Freitag 450km Anreise, ich erwarte trockene Trails


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (18. Dezember 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ich habe Freitag 450km Anreise, ich erwarte trockene Trails



Dann solltest du die 450km besser Richtung Süden zurück legen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Dezember 2012)

Nix da, die besten Trails gibts halt im Deister 
Wobei in Bayreuth auch grade gute Sachen entsehen.


----------



## ohneworte (19. Dezember 2012)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Nix da, die besten Trails gibts halt im Deister
> Wobei in Bayreuth auch grade gute Sachen entsehen.



Du willst doch kommende Woche nur Geschenke abstauben!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (19. Dezember 2012)

Deistertrails sind Geschenk genug


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Dezember 2012)

Ladies and gentlemen prepare your engines.

Am WE gibts Schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (19. Dezember 2012)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ladies and gentlemen prepare your engines.
> 
> Am WE gibts Schnee



es gibt kein wochenende am freitag ist weltuntergang


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Dezember 2012)

War gestern wer unterwegs? Wie sind die Bedingungen im Moment?


----------



## vinc.vega (19. Dezember 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> war gestern wer unterwegs? Wie sind die bedingungen im moment?


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Dezember 2012)

alles klar, Hose steht noch nicht von alleine - kann also nich so schlimm sein...


----------



## Skaot-23 (19. Dezember 2012)

vinc.vega schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 242673



... sowas hab ich auch mal gegessen...


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. Dezember 2012)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> War gestern wer unterwegs? Wie sind die Bedingungen im Moment?



Einfach fahren, der Rest kommt von alleine...

Für die Erbsenzähler: Matsch, Wasserlöcher *Augenverdreh* und Nebel, zumindestens Heute.


----------



## Ladys-MTB (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter:

Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
von gestern auf heute Nacht (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:

Hardtail Wheeler Pro 69 Schwarz blau mit 53 cm Rahmen

Fully Radon Slide 150 9.0 Schwarz mit blauem Hinterbau 20 Zoll 2013er Modell
Die Rahmennummern und evt. Fotos werden nachgeliefert!!

Bitte haltet die Augen auf....


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

Moin Dienstagsrunde,

gibt es für die kommenden Dienstage den 1. Weihnachtstag und den 1. Januar Neujahr Ausweichtermine?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## taifun (21. Dezember 2012)

Morgen....und 3.01..


----------



## ohneworte (21. Dezember 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Morgen....und 3.01..



Du sprichst in Rätseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ladys-MTB (22. Dezember 2012)

*Ich werde das wegen der Dringlichkeit der Sache immer mal posten!!! Ich denke ihr habt Verständnis!!*


Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> Ich leite das mal von einem Mitglied der FreienRADikalen aus Hannover weiter
> 
> Liebe Freunde des Radsports,
> in der Nacht zum (20.12.2012) sind aus meinem Kellerraum die folgenden Räder gestohlen worden:
> ...









das Radon hat Mountainkings drauf und das Weeler Nobby Nicks!!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (22. Dezember 2012)

Verrätst du auch, wo in Hannover das passiert ist?

Deine Links auf die Bilder aus dem anderen Forum funktionieren übrigens nicht, wenn man dort nicht registriert ist.


----------



## ssiemund (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Dienstagsrunde,
> 
> gibt es für die kommenden Dienstage den 1. Weihnachtstag und den 1. Januar Neujahr Ausweichtermine?
> 
> ...


... mach mal einen Vorschlag.
Stephan


----------



## taifun (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln...


Nö morgen wäre heute gewesen und 3.01.2013 ist doch nicht schwer oder


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2012)

Was lange währt wird endlich gut!
heute hat der Postbote das schönste Weihnachtsgeschenk von allen gebracht:
Unsere Haftpflichtversicherung für die beiden Vereinsstrecken inklusive Haus und Grundeigentümerhaftpflicht für die beiden Stercken, die auch die Haftpflicht von Wanderern und nicht Vereinsmitgliedern übernimmt. Jetzt können wir endlich den Vertrag unterschreiben!

Gruß
Schappi

Vielleicht können wir uns ja nächstes Jahr unser Vereinsmaskottchen kaufen
Hier ein kurzer Bericht über Haltung und Zucht der Spezies!
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9wC_HUmKaU"]Titanen des Erdreichs - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## taifun (22. Dezember 2012)




----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2012)




----------



## tweetygogo (22. Dezember 2012)

Ladys-MTB schrieb:


> *Ich werde das wegen der Dringlichkeit der Sache immer mal posten!!! Ich denke ihr habt Verständnis!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier werde ja nur noch Bikes geklaut was, du bist nun schon der 4 in 5  Monaten.
Ich hallte meine Augen auf.


----------



## matzinski (22. Dezember 2012)

Stichwort Frühschicht: 

Es soll morgen früh "junge Hunde" regnen  Deshalb werd' ich in der Früh erst mal die Lage checken und dann entscheiden, ob ich mich auf's Bike setze. Wenn die Entscheidung positiv ausfällt, wäre ich in Anbetracht der zu erwartenden Dunkelheit um 9:00 im BB. 

Falls ich losfahre, poste ich das dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (22. Dezember 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Stichwort Frühschicht:
> 
> Es soll morgen früh "junge Hunde" regnen  Deshalb werd' ich in der Früh erst mal die Lage checken und dann entscheiden, ob ich mich auf's Bike setze. Wenn die Entscheidung positiv ausfällt, wäre ich in Anbetracht der zu erwartenden Dunkelheit um 9:00 im BB.
> 
> Falls ich losfahre, poste ich das dann.



Gnauso werd' ich das auch halten.
Wenn Frühschicht , dann 09:00 am Fundament.


----------



## ohneworte (22. Dezember 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> Nö morgen wäre heute gewesen und 3.01.2013 ist doch nicht schwer oder



Ok, Heute war ich dann in den Dammer Bergen unterwegs. Wann soll es denn am 03. Januar losgehen?


----------



## tom de la zett (22. Dezember 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Stichwort Frühschicht:
> 
> Es soll morgen früh "junge Hunde" regnen  Deshalb werd' ich in der Früh erst mal die Lage checken und dann entscheiden, ob ich mich auf's Bike setze. Wenn die Entscheidung positiv ausfällt, wäre ich in Anbetracht der zu erwartenden Dunkelheit um 9:00 im BB.
> 
> Falls ich losfahre, poste ich das dann.



Ne, Regen? Dann bin ich morgen nicht dabei

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## DAMDAM (22. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ok, Heute war ich dann in den Dammer Bergen unterwegs. Wann soll es denn am 03. Januar losgehen?



Würde wohl auch mal rumkommen  Vielleicht sind wir sogar zu zweit oder zu dritt dabei


----------



## taifun (23. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ok, Heute war ich dann in den Dammer Bergen unterwegs. Wann soll es denn am 03. Januar losgehen?



14:00-15:00 Uhr ohne Regen....


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Hi Alex,

14:00 Uhr würde ich wegen der gegen 16:30 Uhr einsetzenden Dunkelheit bevorzugen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (23. Dezember 2012)

ok. 29er runde?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

taifun schrieb:


> ok. 29er runde?



29.6, Carbon XX, Tallboy oder Epic oder doch 650B Prototyp?


----------



## matzinski (23. Dezember 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Stichwort Frühschicht:
> 
> Es soll morgen früh "junge Hunde" regnen  Deshalb werd' ich in der Früh erst mal die Lage checken und dann entscheiden, ob ich mich auf's Bike setze. Wenn die Entscheidung positiv ausfällt, wäre ich in Anbetracht der zu erwartenden Dunkelheit um 9:00 im BB.
> 
> Falls ich losfahre, poste ich das dann.


Da heute der innere Schweinehund doch stärker war, würde ich in Anbetracht der anhaltend schlechten Wetterlage :kotz: und der jetzt kommenden familiären Verpflichtungen wohl am 2. Weihnachtstag einen erneuten Frühschichtvorstoß wagen wollen. Ich wäre dann um 9:00 im BB. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?


----------



## Quen (23. Dezember 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> 29.6, Carbon XX, Tallboy oder Epic oder doch 650B Prototyp?



Fahrt doch einfach Fahrrad!?


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (23. Dezember 2012)

Lass mich mal den 650B testen....! ok



Quen schrieb:


> Fahrt doch einfach Fahrrad!?
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



komm doch mit...


----------



## Quen (23. Dezember 2012)

Muss bis 13 Uhr arbeiten. Dann müsstet ihr hier starten...


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Hitzi (23. Dezember 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Da heute der innere Schweinehund doch stärker war, würde ich in Anbetracht der anhaltend schlechten Wetterlage :kotz: und der jetzt kommenden familiären Verpflichtungen wohl am 2. Weihnachtstag einen erneuten Frühschichtvorstoß wagen wollen. Ich wäre dann um 9:00 im BB. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?



Evtl.  Ich melde mich.....


----------



## gloshabigur (23. Dezember 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Da heute der innere Schweinehund doch stärker war, würde ich in Anbetracht der anhaltend schlechten Wetterlage :kotz: und der jetzt kommenden familiären Verpflichtungen wohl am 2. Weihnachtstag einen erneuten Frühschichtvorstoß wagen wollen. Ich wäre dann um 9:00 im BB. Noch jemand Zeit und Lust?





Hitzi schrieb:


> Evtl.  Ich melde mich.....



Denke, ich bin dabei.
Wir stimmen uns am 25. ab.


----------



## Hitzi (23. Dezember 2012)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Denke, ich bin dabei.
> Wir stimmen uns am 25. ab.



Wir haben heute korrekt die Regenpause um 14 Uhr für eine Hausrunde genutzt 

und vorher





Dreamliner in HAJ


----------



## ohneworte (23. Dezember 2012)

Quen schrieb:


> Muss bis 13 Uhr arbeiten. Dann müsstet ihr hier starten...
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Das sollte machbar sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (24. Dezember 2012)

Ups, das ist ja der DO ... da muss ich natürlich länger arbeiten. Am Freitag könnte ich ab 14 Uhr.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2012)

es gibt was neues von den Grauzonenbikern Hier was für Ella:


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2012)

Und hier was für Johann:


----------



## schappi (24. Dezember 2012)

Und für alle die gerade mit dem Biken angefangen haben:


----------



## taifun (24. Dezember 2012)

*Frohe Weihnachten...​*


----------



## schaumi (24. Dezember 2012)

@taifun: Geiler Weihnachtsbaum...

...ich wünsche Allen eine großartige Bescherung


----------



## Hitzi (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre keine FrühSchicht. Aber eine Hausrunde ginge.....


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich fahre keine FrühSchicht. Aber eine Hausrunde ginge.....



@Frühschicht
Bin auch raus für morgen.


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall im Deister biken und fahre Frühschicht. Ggf. werde ich einen Teil der Strecke S-Bahn fahren und mal wieder in den Westdeister vorstoßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JaWa1896 (26. Dezember 2012)

Wer dreht denn Freitag ne kleine gemütliche Runde (Barsinghausen)?! Wollte wohl mal ein bisschen radeln ...


----------



## Bueni (26. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich fahre keine FrühSchicht. Aber eine Hausrunde ginge....
> 
> Wollte erst Frühschicht, dann auf Hausrunde ausweichen und bin letztendlich beim Schwimmen gelandet! Sonntag neuer Anlauf!
> 8.30 Uhr BB !


----------



## Ladys-MTB (26. Dezember 2012)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Hier werde ja nur noch Bikes geklaut was, du bist nun schon der 4 in 5  Monaten.
> Ich hallte meine Augen auf.



Danke AAALLEEEN!!!!


----------



## HaJü__ (29. Dezember 2012)

Bueni schrieb:


> Hitzi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich fahre keine FrühSchicht. Aber eine Hausrunde ginge....
> ...


----------



## Bueni (29. Dezember 2012)

Yep !


----------



## stefan64 (29. Dezember 2012)

HaJü schrieb:


> Bueni schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin dabei!
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (29. Dezember 2012)

HaJü schrieb:


> Bueni schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich bin dabei!
> ...


----------



## matzinski (29. Dezember 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> HaJü schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin morgen auch dabei.
> ...


----------



## Hitzi (29. Dezember 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> stefan64 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > dabei
> ...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (29. Dezember 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch dabei.
> 8:30 Uhr am BB.


wäre dann auch dabei ...


----------



## gloshabigur (29. Dezember 2012)

stefan64 schrieb:


> HaJü schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bin morgen auch dabei.
> ...


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Dezember 2012)

No bummel kommt 1h später hinterher. Treff 11.00 bei Anna?

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## matzinski (30. Dezember 2012)

Alter Schwede, wir waren heute die größte Frühschicht, die je am Sonntag unterwegs war  Es war kaum genug Platz am Fundament, dass alle bequem stehen können  

Hajü, stell' mal dat Fotto ein.


----------



## gloshabigur (30. Dezember 2012)

matzinski schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, wir waren heute die größte Frühschicht, die je am Sonntag unterwegs war  Es war kaum genug Platz am Fundament, dass alle bequem stehen können
> 
> Hajü, stell' mal dat Fotto ein.



   ... Frühride als neuer Trendsport ...


----------



## Hitzi (30. Dezember 2012)

Nach 78 km, 1000 Hm in 5:35 Sunden waren auch keine Fragen mehr offen 

Geile Frühschicht!


----------



## tom de la zett (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja, super dass ich euch zum Jahresende auch noch mal getroffen hab. Und die jungen Väter dann gleich nochmal im Zoo.
Matze, Stefan, guten Rutsch auch an euch. Kann ja keiner ahnen, das ihr wirklich noch den G...Weg fahrt.
Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (30. Dezember 2012)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ja, super dass ich euch zum Jahresende auch noch mal getroffen hab. Und die jungen Väter dann gleich nochmal im Zoo.
> Matze, Stefan, guten Rutsch auch an euch. Kann ja keiner ahnen, das ihr wirklich noch den G...Weg fahrt.
> Viele Grüße, T.
> 
> Gesendet vom Samsung.



Am Kinderkarussell war mal wieder die Hölle los  Und es gibt für einen Spaziergang im Zoo 2 Alternativpunkte für den WP


----------



## tom de la zett (30. Dezember 2012)

Ach so!

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## chris2305 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Am Kinderkarussell war mal wieder die Hölle los  Und es gibt für einen Spaziergang im Zoo 2 Alternativpunkte für den WP



Dafür Punkte eintragen??? Na na du Lümmel. Hätten wir uns ja treffen können im Zoo


----------



## JC_Denton (31. Dezember 2012)

habe heute Mittag im deister bei nienstedt 4-5 downhiller im Wald aufm Parkplatz gesehen.sind die hier zufällig vertreten?


----------



## Scott865 (31. Dezember 2012)

wünsche allen ein frohes neues jahr.
hier noch mein guter vorsatz.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1281597


----------



## HaJü__ (31. Dezember 2012)

Sonntag 08:30 Uhr auf dem BB.
Die Anzahl der "Frührider" nimt zu!!
(Zwei Fahren fehlen noch, einer hat sich versteckt und einer hat fotografiert)


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1281616

War eine super Runde !!
Danke an Tom für die geführte Heimfahrt.


----------



## Madeba (31. Dezember 2012)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Dafür Punkte eintragen??? ...



das ist die pure Verzweifelung


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (31. Dezember 2012)

Scott865 schrieb:


> wünsche allen ein frohes neues jahr.


dann rutsch Du auch gut rein ... 


Scott865 schrieb:


> hier noch mein guter vorsatz.


wir lassen uns überraschen ...


----------



## ssiemund (1. Januar 2013)

Hallo Dienstagabendrunde
zuerst einmal ein gutes, neues Jahr (gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Deisterbiker).
Dann mal 'ne praktische Frage. Da heute Dienstag ja ausfällt, wäre denn Morgen, Mittwoch jemand für eine Abendrunde zu haben, Wetter soll ganz vernünftig werden 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. Januar 2013)

Scott865 schrieb:


> wünsche allen ein frohes neues jahr.
> hier noch mein guter vorsatz.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1281597



da bin ich ja mal gespannt, wann wir das Teil "live" bestaunen können. 

Frohes Neues


----------



## ohneworte (1. Januar 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Dienstagabendrunde
> zuerst einmal ein gutes, neues Jahr (gilt natürlich auch für alle anderen Deisterbiker).
> Dann mal 'ne praktische Frage. Da heute Dienstag ja ausfällt, wäre denn Morgen, Mittwoch jemand für eine Abendrunde zu haben, Wetter soll ganz vernünftig werden
> Gruß
> Stephan



Moin Stephan,

Alex hatte den 3. Januar vorgeschlagen. Mal sehen vielleicht meldet der sich ja nachher noch.

Grüße
Jens


Und sons ein Frohes Neues Jahr an alle!


----------



## ssiemund (1. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ...Alex hatte den 3. Januar vorgeschlagen. Mal sehen vielleicht meldet der sich ja nachher noch...


Ja, aber Nchmittags, da muss ich arbeiten 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Dafür Punkte eintragen??? Na na du Lümmel. Hätten wir uns ja treffen können im Zoo



Frohes Neues!

Wenn du den Rocker mit Karre und Gerümpel durch den Zoo schiebst sind das mind. 2 Punkte.

Ich könnte die Zeit auch teilen und es wären 4 

In diesem Sinne..... Winterpunkte Olé 
  @Madeba: Nein, keine Verzweifelung.... eher korrekte Auslegung der Regeln 

War nicht noch ein Nightride in dieser Woche vorgesehen?

Ich hätte da mal wieder Bock drauf.

EDIT: Freitag? 17-18 Uhr Waldkater? 

Wer will mit?

Lampe und Helm sind wichtig


----------



## schappi (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Deisterfreun.de
wir müssen in Februar eine Mitgliederversammlung machen,
Schaut bitte in den Deisterfreun.de Thread:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10185077#post10185077


----------



## chris2305 (2. Januar 2013)

@Hitzi:

Darf ich dich jetzt Roybaer nennen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (2. Januar 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> @Hitzi:
> 
> Darf ich dich jetzt Roybaer nennen????



Wenn ich so 12:35 Stunden Radfahren eintragen würde, könnte man darüber nachdenken..... aber bei 2 Punkten ..... ich Bitte dich!


----------



## taifun (2. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Stephan,
> 
> Alex hatte den 3. Januar vorgeschlagen. Mal sehen vielleicht meldet der sich ja nachher noch.
> 
> ...



jup...wenn es trocken bleibt bin immer noch für 14:00 Uhr


----------



## ssiemund (2. Januar 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> jup...wenn es trocken bleibt bin immer noch für 14:00 Uhr


Ich muss arbeiten, bin also draußen 
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (2. Januar 2013)

Soll trocken bleiben, also bis morgen gegen 14:00 Uhr!


----------



## Hitzi (3. Januar 2013)

Trocken war es heute nicht 

Was ist mit dem Nightride für Freitag?

Will niemend mit?

Ich dachte an 2 Stunden....

Ab Waldkater zum Annaturm und dann vielleicht Bar***, Lady****** und F***n oder so ähnlich.....


----------



## AquaShock (4. Januar 2013)

Wann wollt ihr denn den Nightride machen ? Ich hätte mal Lust meine neue Kopflampe auszuprobieren


----------



## Scott865 (4. Januar 2013)

@ frühschicht
geplant ist ne Drecktaufe für Sonntag,falls die Kefü und dat neue Ritzel heut noch den Weg zu mir findet.


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2013)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @ frühschicht
> geplant ist ne Drecktaufe für Sonntag,falls die Kefü und dat neue Ritzel heut noch den Weg zu mir findet.



Neeee, ne?


----------



## Hitzi (4. Januar 2013)

Nightride fällt aus 

Dafür aber Frühschicht 

07.30 Uhr vor der Tür? 

Büni, Ha-Jü?


----------



## Scott865 (4. Januar 2013)

ja aber nur im BB.Wird nur ne Einstellrunde und langsames "Aufbau-training".Schaun ob die Knochen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Nightride fällt aus
> 
> Dafür aber Frühschicht
> 
> ...


gute Entscheidung  Bin dabei (8:30 BB) 



Scott865 schrieb:


> ja aber nur im BB.Wird nur ne Einstellrunde und langsames "Aufbau-training".Schaun ob die Knochen halten.


Ich schätze mal, dass 8:30 dann wohl noch zu früh für dich ist


----------



## Hitzi (4. Januar 2013)

Wenn wir um 07.30 Uhr losfahren ist es ja fast ein Nightride 

Bis So.


----------



## stefan64 (4. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Nightride fällt aus
> 
> Dafür aber Frühschicht
> 
> ...



Auch dabei.


----------



## Scott865 (5. Januar 2013)

Auch dabei.Habt ihr immer noch den fundamentalen Treffpunkt?


----------



## oelg (5. Januar 2013)

Ist morgen wieder um 8:30 treffen aufm benther?

Grüße!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Nightride fällt aus
> 
> Dafür aber Frühschicht
> 
> ...


auch dabei ...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Januar 2013)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Auch dabei.Habt ihr immer noch den fundamentalen Treffpunkt?


si ... 8:30h


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Januar 2013)

oelg schrieb:


> Ist morgen wieder um 8:30 treffen aufm benther?
> 
> Grüße!


si ...


----------



## gloshabigur (5. Januar 2013)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> si ... 8:30h




dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (5. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Nightride fällt aus
> 
> Dafür aber Frühschicht
> 
> ...



Dabei!
07:30 Uhr Haustür.
Ich bring Licht mit.


----------



## bastis (6. Januar 2013)

Hallo Gruppe, 
Ich SUCHE:
Labornetzteil mit einer Ausgangsspannung, regelbar 0-min.5 A und 0-min.25 V
Sollte jemand sowas haben, oder ggf jemanden kennen (vielleicht in der Uni oder gleiches) fände ich es super mal nen Kontakt oder ne Info zu bekommen. 

Vielen dank


----------



## Xeleux (6. Januar 2013)

Fährt heute jemand ab 11 Uhr? Wenn ja, was ist geplant bzw bei den Wetterverhältnissen möglich?


----------



## ssiemund (6. Januar 2013)

bastis schrieb:


> Hallo Gruppe,
> Ich SUCHE:
> Labornetzteil mit einer Ausgangsspannung, regelbar 0-min.5 A und 0-min.25 V
> Sollte jemand sowas haben, oder ggf jemanden kennen (vielleicht in der Uni oder gleiches) fände ich es super mal nen Kontakt oder ne Info zu bekommen.
> ...


Hallo Basti
ich hab zwar so ein Teil, verkauf es aber nicht. Schau doch mal in die Modellbauforen (RC Network, RC line). Dort wirst du vielleicht fündig, wobei billig sind die Dinger nicht.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hitzi (6. Januar 2013)

oelg schrieb:


> Ist morgen wieder um 8:30 treffen aufm benther?
> 
> Grüße!



Was war los?

Wir haben noch die Anstandsviertelstunde gewartet  dann sind wir los......


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Januar 2013)

Will jemand am Dienstag im Dämmerlicht Dreck fressen 
Oder doch lieber ins Center?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (7. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Will jemand am Dienstag im Dämmerlicht Dreck fressen
> Oder doch lieber ins Center?



Hi Roudy,

ich hab momengtan Urlaub und fresse den Dreck zur Zeit größtenteils im hellen.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## firefighter76 (7. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Will jemand am Dienstag im Dämmerlicht Dreck fressen
> Oder doch lieber ins Center?



ich hab zwar auch wie jens frei aber wenns nicht junge hunde regnet werde ich mit dir dreckfressen


----------



## oelg (8. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Was war los?
> 
> Wir haben noch die Anstandsviertelstunde gewartet  dann sind wir los......



Oh mist das war mir Sonntag zu krass, war eher ne frage ob ichs versuchen sollte zu können, keine feste zusage.

Bon dann um 11 ne entspannte runde übern benther und war Tot. Ich glaub ich werd krank


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Januar 2013)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar auch wie jens frei aber wenns nicht junge hunde regnet werde ich mit dir dreckfressen


 
War grad draußen...ekeliger als gedacht.
Das Wetter wird nicht besser, aber der grüne Rotz dicker 

Ich lasse es heute sein.


----------



## bastis (8. Januar 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Basti
> ich hab zwar so ein Teil, verkauf es aber nicht. Schau doch mal in die Modellbauforen (RC Network, RC line). Dort wirst du vielleicht fündig, wobei billig sind die Dinger nicht.
> Gruß
> Stephan



hallo,

vielen dank für deine antwort! 

ich konnte mir bei konrad für grosses geld so ein teil erwirtschaften


----------



## ssiemund (8. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Will jemand am Dienstag im Dämmerlicht Dreck fressen
> Oder doch lieber ins Center?


Leider weder das Eine noch das Andere. Bin die nächsten zwei Wochen auf Dienstreise und somit drausen. Aber ansonsten bevorzuge ich den Dreck gegnüber dem Center 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## firefighter76 (8. Januar 2013)

na toll  dann gehe ich halt in die muckibude nen bischen pumpen und weiberarsche gucken


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> War grad draußen...ekeliger als gedacht.
> Das Wetter wird nicht besser, aber der grüne Rotz dicker
> 
> Ich lasse es heute sein.



Ich war Heute morgen auch schon 2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs und angenehm ist was anderes!


----------



## ohneworte (8. Januar 2013)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> na toll  dann gehe ich halt in die muckibude nen bischen pumpen und weiberarsche gucken



Hey Flo,

das machst Du doch sowieso nur wegen letzterem!


----------



## r0ckZ0r (8. Januar 2013)

Mal was ganz anderes:

Hat einer von euch ne 180er Gabel zum Verkauf? - Idealerweise mit tapered Schaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Januar 2013)

bastis schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> vielen dank für deine antwort!
> 
> ich konnte mir bei konrad für grosses geld so ein teil erwirtschaften



Haben wir jetzt bald einen Eloxierer für Biketeile hier?


----------



## tweetygogo (8. Januar 2013)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Haben wir jetzt bald einen Eloxierer für Biketeile hier?



Haben wir schon

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/86650-alles-eloxieren-eurer-parts-dienstleistung-alle-farben


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Januar 2013)

wer wäre denn bekloppt genug hier mitzumachen?

http://survival-run.de/media/video-2011


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Januar 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Haben wir schon
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/86650-alles-eloxieren-eurer-parts-dienstleistung-alle-farben


 
Das ist bei Erlangen.
Bastis wohnt sicher in Deisternähe...und das meinte Darkwing Duck mit "hier"

Oder?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Januar 2013)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> wer wäre denn bekloppt genug hier mitzumachen?
> 
> http://survival-run.de/media/video-2011


 
Mit so´ner bekloppten Idee fing die 24h-Rennerei an.
Bock hätte ich, obwohl 39,- für 8km im Dreck rennen echt happig ist.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (9. Januar 2013)

Finde ich auch, aber es soll sich, laut eines 2 maligen Teilnehmers, richtig lohnen. Wir spielen dich gerne im Dreck und das ist sicher auch ein guter Trainingsanreiz. 39,- kostete die Teilnahme bei Anmeldung bis 31.12.. Jetzt sind es 44,- 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Hitzi (10. Januar 2013)

http://kultur.zdf.de/

EOFT... The Best of..... Programm aus 2012

Noch auf der Fronstseite danach Mediathek...... bei dem Wetter ----- geiles Programm


----------



## Bueni (11. Januar 2013)

Frühschicht ?

Hajü, Hitzi  7.30 Uhr Abfahrt ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (11. Januar 2013)

Bueni schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


ja, aber erst Sonntag ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueni (11. Januar 2013)

ja, aber erst Sonntag ...


.... stimmt, hatte aber grad Zeit mal nachzufragen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. 

Bis Sonntag


----------



## stefan64 (11. Januar 2013)

Bueni schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?
> 
> Hajü, Hitzi  7.30 Uhr Abfahrt ?



Ja, ich auch.
8:30 BB


----------



## lukas997 (11. Januar 2013)

ist morgen wer am grabweg ?


----------



## matzinski (11. Januar 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ja, ich auch.
> 8:30 BB


yep


----------



## Hitzi (12. Januar 2013)

Jo.... Frühschicht.

07.30 Uhr vor der Tür und 08.30 Uhr BB 

Will 13.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause 

Hitzi


----------



## Scott865 (12. Januar 2013)

@Frühschicht
würde gern mitkommen aber frau hat geb.
viel spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (12. Januar 2013)

welche Route fahrt Ihr üblicherweise vom BB zum Deister ? Gibt es so etwas wie einen Fahrplan, wann ich wo in den "Zug" einsteigen könnte ?


----------



## HaJü__ (12. Januar 2013)

Bueni schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?
> 
> Hajü, Hitzi  7.30 Uhr Abfahrt ?



Ich bin raus!


----------



## matzinski (12. Januar 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> welche Route fahrt Ihr üblicherweise vom BB zum Deister ? Gibt es so etwas wie einen Fahrplan, wann ich wo in den "Zug" einsteigen könnte ?


Start 7:45 in Hemmingen, 8:30 BB oben am Fundament, dann über Gehrdener B. (9:00 - 9:15). Hinter dem GB entscheidet es sich meist spontan ob wir über Egestorf Bhf oder Waldkater in den D. einfallen. Beides würden wir etwa 9:45 - 10:00 erreichen. Ich schicke dir mal meine Nummer per PN, aber ich glaub', du hast die eh schon. Ruf' morgen früh einfach an, dann machen wir kurzfristig 'nen Treffpunkt aus.


----------



## Bueni (12. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Jo.... Frühschicht.
> 
> 07.30 Uhr vor der Tür und 08.30 Uhr BB
> 
> ...


----------



## sundancer (13. Januar 2013)

Wer ist denn heute ab ca. Mittag im Deister mit Big Bike unterwegs, wo man sich anschließen koennte?


----------



## Spacetime (13. Januar 2013)

Leute habe heute meine goggle Adidas evil eye mit Optik auf dem barbie Grab sowie dem Forstweg daneben verloren. Falls die jemand findet gebt mir bitte Bescheid oder drückt sie gleich Steffen in die Hand. 

Danke 

P.s. Schwarz Grün


----------



## Hitzi (14. Januar 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> welche Route fahrt Ihr üblicherweise vom BB zum Deister ? Gibt es so etwas wie einen Fahrplan, wann ich wo in den "Zug" einsteigen könnte ?


Noch gut nach Hause gekommen?

Oder musstest du die Tour abbrechen?


----------



## Madeba (14. Januar 2013)

die fünfte Auffahrt zum Kamm war ganz schön steil, schieben musste ich aber erst kurz vor der Ziegenbuche: der Wanderweg E1 ist durch diverse Umwege fast doppelt so lang wie nötig, aber ausgerechnet da nimmt er den kürzesten Weg über den Berg.

1600hm wären ja noch ok gewesen, wenn die tm nicht gewesen wären. Hatte auf den Trails irgendwas von SlotCar fahren  

Eigentlich wollte ich noch zum Süntelturm rauf, Kuchen essen , aber dann hättest Du noch sechs Punkte mehr Abstand, und das wollte ich Dir nach Deiner nobelen Geste nicht antun  

Danke nochmal


----------



## Madeba (14. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ...07.30 Uhr vor der Tür...
> 
> ...13.00 Uhr wieder zu Hause...



das ist ja hochinteressant. Wie kommst Du da auf 5h35min Rollzeit ? Ich habe Dich in der Zeit, wo wir zusammen im Wald waren, eigentlich nur rumstehen sehen 

sind da evtl. aus 3h35min "aus versehen" 335min geworden ?


----------



## Hitzi (14. Januar 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> das ist ja hochinteressant. Wie kommst Du da auf 5h35min Rollzeit ? Ich habe Dich in der Zeit, wo wir zusammen im Wald waren, eigentlich nur rumstehen sehen



Achte auf die Zeit wann ich es geschrieben habe...... 

Es war ein Wunsch, der nicht erfüllt wurde weil du so viele Platten gehabt hast und wir sooooooo sozial waren 

Sonst hättest du nur eine alternative Sportart ab Annaturm einlegen können..... "wandern mit Bike" 
Ich war um 13.30 Uhr zu Hause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (14. Januar 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> das ist ja hochinteressant. Wie kommst Du da auf 5h35min Rollzeit ? Ich habe Dich in der Zeit, wo wir zusammen im Wald waren, eigentlich nur rumstehen sehen
> 
> sind da evtl. aus 3h35min "aus versehen" 335min geworden ?




  @Madeba + Co
Moin, es werden zwar keine 5 Std rumstehen, aber Lust auf nen NR am Donnerstag?


----------



## Madeba (14. Januar 2013)

Ja


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. Januar 2013)

Wer noch nicht in die IG geschaut hat :
Lustige Veranstaltung eingestellt!
Gucken und anmelden!


----------



## Ichbins97 (16. Januar 2013)

Servus Leute. Wollt mal fragen wie des aussieht mit RaketenTrail/Ü30/Farnweg. Is des alles fahrbar bei dem Wetter momentan?


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. Januar 2013)

Fahrbar sind die Trails. Beim ü30 z.B.  im letzten teil wirst du aber ordentlich treten müssen, war Montag schon recht anstrengend. Der obere Teil geht super (Fahrtechniktraining  ) 
Farn find ich bei Schnee super. Vllt bin ich morgen dort


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Januar 2013)

Ichbins97 schrieb:


> Servus Leute. Wollt mal fragen wie des aussieht mit RaketenTrail/Ü30/Farnweg. Is des alles fahrbar bei dem Wetter momentan?



fahrt die scheizze doch einfach kaputt. 
wird bestimmt im frühjahr wieder ein paar unverbesserliche idioten geben, die alles wieder für euch aufbauen. 

btw. der ü30 ist noch nicht freigegeben, da der vertrag noch nicht unterzeichnet ist. aber das wird euch wohl auch egal sein .


----------



## matzinski (16. Januar 2013)

Bleib' locker Sören. Derzeit ist eh alles gefroren. Da kann nix kaputt gehen. Wenn's wieder taut, sieht es natürlich anders aus. Dann sollten die gebauten Trails nicht befahren werden, bis diese soweit abgetrocknet sind, dass die Sprünge und Anlieger wieder tragfähig sind.


----------



## Madeba (16. Januar 2013)

cool down, Junge 

Im Moment ist alles bockhart gefroren, da fährst Du nix mehr kaputt. Die wässrigen Wochen vor dem Frost haben da teilweise ganz andere Spuren hinterlassen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Januar 2013)

Auf 12Uhr sehen sie Spurrillen ohne Ende...
Spaß macht das nicht. Den Frost liebe ich ja. Steinharte Böden und super Grip.
Aber wie matzinski das schon richtig gesagt hat, muss man beim Tauwetter aufpassen. Aber mal ehrlich: In China fällt ein Sack Reis um, niemanden wird es interessieren. Ein paar werden trotzdem fahren. Auch wenn der Boden matschig und total tief ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (17. Januar 2013)

..., habe mir eine kanone für hartgummi geschosse gekauft, wenn der ü30 freigegeben ist und beschildert wurde, kann ich wenigstens ganz offiziel den trail freihalten von den bike schmarotzern die nicht vereinsmitglieder sind,...


----------



## Surfjunk (17. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> ..., habe mir eine kanone für hartgummi geschosse gekauft, wenn der ü30 freigegeben ist und beschildert wurde, kann ich wenigstens ganz offiziel den trail freihalten von den bike schmarotzern die nicht vereinsmitglieder sind,...


----------



## tweetygogo (17. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> ..., habe mir eine kanone für hartgummi geschosse gekauft, wenn der ü30 freigegeben ist und beschildert wurde, kann ich wenigstens ganz offiziel den trail freihalten von den bike schmarotzern die nicht vereinsmitglieder sind,...



dum


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> ..., habe mir eine kanone für hartgummi geschosse gekauft, wenn der ü30 freigegeben ist und beschildert wurde, kann ich wenigstens ganz offiziel den trail freihalten von den bike schmarotzern die nicht vereinsmitglieder sind,...





Du nun wieder!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> ..., habe mir eine kanone für hartgummi geschosse gekauft, wenn der ü30 freigegeben ist und beschildert wurde, kann ich wenigstens ganz offiziel den trail freihalten von den bike schmarotzern die nicht vereinsmitglieder sind,...


----------



## Hitzi (17. Januar 2013)

ich wußte, dass genau diese Diskussionen losgehen.....

In dem Sinne........ fröhliches biken auf Open Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastis (17. Januar 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> dum



dum(m)


----------



## The-Trailhunter (17. Januar 2013)

für 5 euro darf man auf den tollen spielplatz und sogar mitbauen, ich weiß nicht wo das ein problem sein soll.


----------



## ohneworte (17. Januar 2013)

Wobei Dein neuer Nick hier im Forum damit eine völlig neue Bedeutung bekommt!


----------



## bastis (18. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> für 5 euro darf man auf den tollen spielplatz und sogar mitbauen, ich weiß nicht wo das ein problem sein soll.



stehst du dann immer oben und kassierst? ;D


----------



## The-Trailhunter (18. Januar 2013)

wenns nach mir geht ja klar. aber nur samstag nachmittag und sonntag mittag zur stosszeit, aber wir werden wohl einen scancode an die räder machen und dann per smartphone die räder kontrollieren und gegen die nichtmitgleider im  notfall nagelbretter freischalten


----------



## Madeba (18. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ich wußte, dass genau diese Diskussionen losgehen.....
> 
> In dem Sinne........ fröhliches biken auf Open Trails


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> wenns nach mir geht ja klar. aber nur samstag nachmittag und sonntag mittag zur stosszeit, aber wir werden wohl einen scancode an die räder machen und dann per smartphone die räder kontrollieren und gegen die nichtmitgleider im  notfall nagelbretter freischalten


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Januar 2013)

The-Trailhunter schrieb:


> wenns nach mir geht ja klar. aber nur samstag nachmittag und sonntag mittag zur stosszeit, aber wir werden wohl einen scancode an die räder machen und dann per smartphone die räder kontrollieren und gegen die nichtmitgleider im notfall nagelbretter freischalten


 
Ich frage mal den Kassenwart.
Warum nicht an alle Räder Transponder.
Zusätzlich kommen vor die besten Hindernissen elektronische Sperren,
die von Transponder ausgelöst runterklappen.

Für Mitglieder 0,- 
Sonst 5,- je WE oder 60,- Jahr


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 60,- Jahr



Hier schicke doch den Betroffenen bitte gleich ein Mitgliedsantrag!


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. Januar 2013)

*hektisch firefox geöffnet* *schnell auf Deisterfreun.de*

*schnell den Mitgliedsantrag runtergeladen*

zufrieden ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The-Trailhunter (18. Januar 2013)

genau so geht das,.......und im sommer hat der verein 300 mitglieder und steffen bekommt seinen eigenden havester


----------



## ohneworte (18. Januar 2013)

Wieso Harvester? Beim Bund wird bestimmt hiervon was günstig abzustauben sein:


----------



## chris2305 (18. Januar 2013)

Steffen braucht das aber aus NVA Beständen........


----------



## The-Trailhunter (18. Januar 2013)

gibt es den nicht größer  den hatte er ja schon beim tunnel bauen


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Januar 2013)

Man merkt's schon ein bissel mit dem Winter. Einige haben doch etwas Bike-Entzug und viel Langeweile!
Aber so hat man immer was zu lachen.


----------



## The-Trailhunter (19. Januar 2013)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, aber morgen was machen steffen brauche arbeit, arbeitennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn und bikennnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## matzinski (19. Januar 2013)

Frühschicht, wie immer? 8:30 BB


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. Januar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht, wie immer? 8:30 BB


aber sischer dat ...


----------



## stefan64 (19. Januar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht, wie immer? 8:30 BB



Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (19. Januar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht, wie immer? 8:30 BB



Ich nicht !


----------



## Bueni (19. Januar 2013)

Ich auch nicht, habe der Familie Sonntagsfrühstück 
"mit" Anwesenheit versprochen.

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Hitzi (20. Januar 2013)

Ich klinke mich auch ein......

"Ich auch nicht"


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Januar 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlaß:http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3DOE8b21NcA

achtet auf die Kommentare dazu  und bevor die Frage aufkommt: ich bin nich stolz drauf, aber Nichtwähler gewesen!


----------



## ssiemund (21. Januar 2013)

Hallo Dienstagabendrunde
Wie siehts denn Morgen aus? Mal ein Kurzbericht vom Sonntag: Bredenbeck-Laube Kampf mit Schiebepassagen (für mich), für konditionell und technisch gute Fahre jedoch machbar, Laube-Abzweig Bierweg genusswinterradeln, der Parallelweg unterhalb des Kammweges auf der Nienstedter Seite bis Kölnischfeld ebenfalls gut fahrbar, Parkplatz unterhalb der Laube bis Wöltjebuche schwierig, Abfahrt nach Bredenbeck super, das Ganze bei ca. -10°C war aber nicht wirklich das Hauptproblem. Also kommt jemand mit 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Januar 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Dienstagabendrunde
> Wie siehts denn Morgen aus? Mal ein Kurzbericht vom Sonntag: Bredenbeck-Laube Kampf mit Schiebepassagen (für mich), für konditionell und technisch gute Fahre jedoch machbar, Laube-Abzweig Bierweg genusswinterradeln, der Parallelweg unterhalb des Kammweges auf der Nienstedter Seite bis Kölnischfeld ebenfalls gut fahrbar, Parkplatz unterhalb der Laube bis Wöltjebuche schwierig, Abfahrt nach Bredenbeck super, das Ganze bei ca. -10°C war aber nicht wirklich das Hauptproblem. Also kommt jemand mit
> Gruß
> Stephan


 
Wars echt so kalt?
Im Dorf waren nur -4°C

Heute Nacht gab es ca. 5 cm Neuschnee, im Laufe des Tages 10-15 weitere cm.

Ich trainiere im trockenen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (21. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wars echt so kalt?
> Im Dorf waren nur -4°C
> 
> Heute Nacht gab es ca. 5 cm Neuschnee, im Laufe des Tages 10-15 weitere cm.
> ...



ich auch 8h frieren auf arbeit reichen mir


----------



## ssiemund (21. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute Nacht gab es ca. 5 cm Neuschnee, im Laufe des Tages 10-15 weitere cm.
> 
> Ich trainiere im trockenen.
> 
> ...


Ich seh schon, ihr zieht Matsch und Regen dem Schnee vor , der ist übrigens ziemlich trocken 



firefighter76 schrieb:


> ich auch 8h frieren auf arbeit reichen mir


... du würdest ja nicht frieren, da wir uns intensiv bewegen 
aber gut, dann muss ich halt zum blöden Indoor Cycling 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich muss ja sagen, Schnee ist schon was komisches. Mit dem Rad fühlt man sich teilweise wie ein Elefant auf dem Eis. Wobei teilweise kann man auch geschmeidig den Berg runterrollen/rutschen. Wenn dann die Sonne rauskommt ist das richtig geil. Matsch finde ich wiederum blöd. Danach ist das Rad immer so dreckig


----------



## ssiemund (21. Januar 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> ... Matsch finde ich wiederum blöd. Danach ist das Rad immer so dreckig


Mein Reden


----------



## exto (24. Januar 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Also ich muss ja sagen, Schnee ist schon was komisches. Mit dem Rad fühlt man sich teilweise wie ein Elefant auf dem Eis. Wobei teilweise kann man auch geschmeidig den Berg runterrollen/rutschen. Wenn dann die Sonne rauskommt ist das richtig geil. Matsch finde ich wiederum blöd. Danach ist das Rad immer so dreckig



Im Schnee gewinnen die Forstautobahnen sehr an Atraktivität. Mit Vollspeed im Tiefschnee geradeausballern hat echt was. Frag mal Madeba, ob er dir was "vorfährt". Der hat den Bogen raus


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. Januar 2013)

Och naja vorfahren. Das Fahren macht mir nichts. Im Tiefschnee ist das Fahren geil. Nur die Rillen und Eisplatten sind fies. Aber ich muss meinem alle Ehre machen. Bloody Rookie all the way


----------



## Hitzi (26. Januar 2013)

Frühschicht? 

08.30 Uhr BB?


----------



## matzinski (26. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?


ich bin raus. Das Wetter soll ziemlich bescheiden werden. Es ist Tauwetter und Sprühregen angesagt. Wer biken will, sollte das heute tun. 

Ich freu' mich schon auf nächsten Sonntag im Matsch


----------



## Bueni (26. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?



Lust und Zeit hätte ich schon aber der Wetterbricht verheißt nichts 
Gutes. Entscheiden wir spontan per SMS!


----------



## oelg (26. Januar 2013)

Da schließ ich mich an, spontan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (26. Januar 2013)

Aufs Wetter nehmen wir keine Rücksicht.....


----------



## oelg (26. Januar 2013)

Ich war die woche über auch auf n paar kleinen trails, ich hab mich so oft hingepackt..  spurrillen die angetaut sind, daneben glitschiger schnee auf gefrohrenem boden xD 

aber spass machts!


----------



## Spiro4 (26. Januar 2013)

Hi Frühschicht,

könnt ihr mich Morgen, wieder am Teich hinter dem Gehrdener Berg, um 9.15 einsammeln? Falls anderer Ort und Zeit bitte kurze Meldung.

Tschüß  Holger


----------



## stefan64 (26. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?



Bin auch raus


----------



## Scott865 (26. Januar 2013)

Ich will auch!!!
Trau mich aber nicht wegen meiner Schulter.
Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (26. Januar 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB?


ich versuch morgen mal schlittenfahr'n im Solling ... bin also für morgen auch raus ...


----------



## Hitzi (26. Januar 2013)

Soooo.. habe jetzt mit vielen von der Frühschicht gesprochen..... 

Als Halboffizieller sage ich hiermit die offizielle Frühschicht ab! 

Alles andere hat ja keinen Sinn 

Ha-Jü, Bueni und ich fahren aber eine inoffizielle Frühschicht im Bereich Kronsberg 

09 Uhr vor der Tür


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Januar 2013)

Da je jetzt Tauwetter ansteht, haben wir es gewagt.
Als Trailpaten haben wir Grab und Barbie mal frisch gespurt. Farn war auch in Betrieb.

Spaß hat es erst ab 10% Gefälle gemacht, bei weniger rollt nix und wenn man soo langsam ist, das die Räder keine Kreiselkräfte aufbauen konnte wackel man nur von glitsch zu glitsch.

Das was wir Trail nennen, war voller Tierspuren. Das nenne ich Symbiose


----------



## ohneworte (27. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Da je jetzt Tauwetter ansteht, haben wir es gewagt.
> Als Trailpaten haben wir Grab und Barbie mal frisch gespurt. Farn war auch in Betrieb.
> 
> Spaß hat es erst ab 10% Gefälle gemacht, bei weniger rollt nix und wenn man soo langsam ist, das die Räder keine Kreiselkräfte aufbauen konnte wackel man nur von glitsch zu glitsch.
> ...



Hi Roudy,

Wie ist Deine Aeinschaetzung für Dienstag?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (28. Januar 2013)

das wird auf Sulz-Schnee oder Schlamm auf den Trails rauslaufen.


----------



## taifun (28. Januar 2013)

Schlammschlacht.....bin eh auf ABF...


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Dienstag Abendrunde ist vorrangig im Winter auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs.


----------



## ssiemund (28. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dienstag Abendrunde ist vorrangig im Winter auf Forstautobahnen unterwegs.


Hallo Jens
Zusammenfassung von Gestern. Ging recht gut bis Wöltjebuche, danach Katastrophe bis Laube (war aber nicht der einzige der dort geschoben hat ) und laube Annaturm war dann wieder Sahne. Inzwischen taut es natürlich kräftig, also schwer abzuschätzen wie die Verhältnisse Morgen sein werden. Von matschig bis unfahrbar ist alles drin da die Schneeschicht zum Teil schon erheblich war. Morgen ist auch Regen angekündigt, deshalb würde ich bis Morgen mit der Entscheidung warten 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

So ein Wetter wie Heute wäre natürlich traumhaft!


----------



## ssiemund (28. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> So ein Wetter wie Heute wäre natürlich traumhaft!


 jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (28. Januar 2013)

Wieso? Hier scheint die Sonne!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Januar 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Jens
> Zusammenfassung von Gestern. Ging recht gut bis Wöltjebuche, danach Katastrophe bis Laube (war aber nicht der einzige der dort geschoben hat ) und laube Annaturm war dann wieder Sahne. Inzwischen taut es natürlich kräftig, also schwer abzuschätzen wie die Verhältnisse Morgen sein werden. Von matschig bis unfahrbar ist alles drin da die Schneeschicht zum Teil schon erheblich war. Morgen ist auch Regen angekündigt, deshalb würde ich bis Morgen mit der Entscheidung warten
> Gruß
> Stephan


 
Seid Ihr doch noch hoch gefahren 
Korrektur: Wöltjebuch-Laube war zu 60-70% fahrbar bergauf und 100% bergab.

Wetter Dienstag: Leichter Regen mit max. 10L/m²/Tag Wind aus West bis 50 Km/h (unangenehm auf der Springer Seite bis hoch zum Kamm) Tauwetter³. ALLE Trails werden tief und schlammig sein => nicht fahren.
Die Forstwege werden noch leicht verschneit und mit Eisflächen durchsetzt sein. => rutschen, stürzen, schieben in Schlamm und Regen.


----------



## ssiemund (28. Januar 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Seid Ihr doch noch hoch gefahren


 ... nur ich, die anderen wollten nach einer kurzen Flachetappe im Schnee auf die schneefreie Straße ausweichen 


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Korrektur: Wöltjebuch-Laube war zu 60-70% fahrbar bergauf und 100% bergab.


nix da ihr zwei, bergab weiß ich nicht, bin dummerweise zurück den Parallelweg unterhalb Kammweg gefahren ähhh geschoben und dann nähe Grabweg wieder hoch zur Wöltjebuche. Aber beim Hochfahren habt ihr zumindest überall da geschoben wo ich auch geschoben habe, eure Spuren waren deutlich auszumachen 


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wetter Dienstag: Leichter Regen mit max. 10L/m²/Tag Wind aus West bis 50 Km/h (unangenehm auf der Springer Seite bis hoch zum Kamm) Tauwetter³. ALLE Trails werden tief und schlammig sein => nicht fahren.
> Die Forstwege werden noch leicht verschneit und mit Eisflächen durchsetzt sein. => rutschen, stürzen, schieben in Schlamm und Regen.


 ok, keine Dienstagsrunde 
Stephan


----------



## ssiemund (28. Januar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wieso? Hier scheint die Sonne!


eben deswegen und ich sitze im Büro, deshalb  
Stephan


----------



## Der Dicke Mann (31. Januar 2013)

Verkaufe 

Kurbelsatz Shimano XT 10fach 2013 neu, abgebaut von Neurad. 24/32/42 Zähne. 175mm. Es waren noch nicht einmal Pedale montiert.
125 Euro inclusive Versand.

XTR shadow plus Schaltwerk langer Käfig NEU 130 incl. Versand

SLX Scheibenbremsanlage inklusive I-spec Schalthebel.175  incl. Versand

XT Shadow plus Schaltwerk langer Käfig 55  incl. Versand

SLX Kassette 10fach 11-36 incl. Kette  neu 55 incl. Versand

DT/Syncros XR 2.5 Laufradsatz 29 Zoll neu  VB

ALLES NEU! 01782171089
Für Selbstabholer gibt es je 5 Euro Rabatt! Standort Wunstorf, 3 Min ab A2 Kolenfeld. 
Gruß
Alex
Bitte ruft mich bei Interesse an, ich schaue nur selten hier ins Forum!
Ohne Garantie oder Gewährleistung!


----------



## firefighter76 (31. Januar 2013)

dafür gibt es den bikemarkt oder ebay


----------



## ohneworte (31. Januar 2013)

Bikemarkt?


----------



## iQue82 (31. Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen,
gibt es irgendwie feste Termine für Wochenendtreffen? Ich habe leider zum Deister immer 1,5 Stunden Anreise. Und wenn man sich dann nicht dort auskennt, braucht man ewig bis man eine schöne fahrbare Strecke findet. Wenn möglich natürlich so abwärtorientiert wie im Rahmen des Erlaubten möglich. Gerade erlaubte Stellen sind ohne Ortskenntnisse fast gar nicht auffindbar 

Ich würde mich gerne einfach mal anschließen um die Strecken zu erkunden.
Die nächsten 14 Tage habe ich sogar Urlaub und könnte auch in der Woche mal rumkommen.

Lieben Gruß,
Florian


----------



## stramm (1. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute, bin sozusagen ein neuer, zumindest im deisterfreunde Verein, lese hier viel und fahre auch recht viel in eurem Revier aber will mich mal vorstellen.
Ich komme aus Nienburg und reise regelmäßig mit meinem torque an um so 30 bis 50 km touren über die mir bekannten trails zu fahren.
Ich bringe auch regelmäßig begeisterte Biker mit aus meinem Einzugsgebiet, also potenzielle neue.
Hoffe das ich bei Gelegenheit mal ne Runde mit euch drehen kann oder man sich einfach mal aufm trail trifft.
Gruss an Jens und bis bald, Michael.


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

Moin Strammi,

Schön von Dir zu hören. Wir sollten mal wieder gemeinsam fahren. Heute bin ich allerdings in den Harburger Bergen unterwegs.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (1. Februar 2013)

Nächste Wochebinich auch wieder da....in der Woche nachmittags?


----------



## ohneworte (1. Februar 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> Nächste Wochebinich auch wieder da....in der Woche nachmittags?



Mal schauen, vielleicht am Donnerstag. Dienstag könnte ich nur Abends!


----------



## Plonke (2. Februar 2013)

Hallo ,

mir ist in der Nacht vom Mo 28.01 auf den 29.01.2013 mein Keller in Rodenberg aufgebrochen worden und mein    *Red Bull FR Stiffee*    gestohlen worden . Das Rad ist mit einer RockShox Domain 318 U-Turn und einer kompletten Shimano XT Gruppe (770er Serie) , sowie Avid Juicy 5 Scheibenbremsen ausgestattet gewesen . Entgegen dem Foto ist das Rad mit einem Terry Sattel und Ergon Enduro Griffen ausgestattet . Falls jemand das Rad sehen sollte , oder es zum Kauf angeboten wird , wäre ich für entsprechende Hinweise Dankbar .
Vielen Dank und
Gruss Plonke


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (2. Februar 2013)

SCHWEINE!
Ich halte die Augen offen




Plonke schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> 
> mir ist in der Nacht vom Mo 28.01 auf den 29.01.2013 mein Keller in Rodenberg aufgebrochen worden und mein    *Red Bull FR Stiffee*    gestohlen worden . Das Rad ist mit einer RockShox Domain 318 U-Turn und einer kompletten Shimano XT Gruppe (770er Serie) , sowie Avid Juicy 5 Scheibenbremsen ausgestattet gewesen . Entgegen dem Foto ist das Rad mit einem Terry Sattel und Ergon Enduro Griffen ausgestattet . Falls jemand das Rad sehen sollte , oder es zum Kauf angeboten wird , wäre ich für entsprechende Hinweise Dankbar .
> Vielen Dank und
> Gruss Plonke


----------



## matzinski (2. Februar 2013)

Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (2. Februar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


ich setze morgen noch mal aus ...


----------



## stefan64 (2. Februar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?



Jawoll, Herr Reiseleiter


----------



## Bueni (2. Februar 2013)

Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?

Bin auch raus, der Junior hat Geburtstag!

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## HaJü__ (2. Februar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?



Ich bin auch raus!
War am Freitag noch im Deister, kann keinen Matsch mehr sehen.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (2. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch raus.... ich fahre nach HI


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## ssiemund (4. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Dienstagsrunde?


Bin leider für die nächsten ca. 8 Wochen draußen 
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Bin leider für die nächsten ca. 8 Wochen draußen
> Stephan



Krank, verletzt oder auswärts arbeitend? 


Ich hab das Bike und Klamotten morgen erst einmal im Auto.


----------



## ssiemund (4. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Krank, verletzt oder auswärts arbeitend?
> 
> 
> Ich hab das Bike und Klamotten morgen erst einmal im Auto.


... ersteres. Nächste Woche OP, 4 Tage Beobachtung, dann 4 Wochen Sportverbot und dann mal schauen auf welchem Level ich mich dann befinde  und das Jahr hatte so gut angefangen 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (4. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!



Danke
Stephan


----------



## firefighter76 (4. Februar 2013)

na dann gute besserung stephan! bin morgen auch nicht dabei spätschicht rudi denke ich auch nicht der hat kinder


----------



## ohneworte (4. Februar 2013)

Sieht dann irgendwie nach Ausfall aus?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Februar 2013)

Jo, habe die Kinder noch mindesten diese Woche Vollzeit zum bespaßen.
Hier donnert, blitzt und hagelt es gerade.

Wenn es morgen nicht zu sehr schifft, würde ich ggf. mal ohne Rad in den Wald gehen und gucken was der Schnee zu übrig gelassen hat.


----------



## taifun (5. Februar 2013)

Mir is zu nasssss


----------



## Quen (5. Februar 2013)

Gehe jetzt DI immer ins Fitnessstudio 

Stephan, wünsche dir ne schnelle Genesung!

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Gehe jetzt DI immer ins Fitnessstudio
> 
> Stephan, wünsche dir ne schnelle Genesung!
> 
> ...



Watt?


----------



## Quen (5. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Watt?


Mal schauen wie lange da anhält 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## chris2305 (5. Februar 2013)

Für manche Sachen ist das aber sehr hilfreich!!!!


----------



## Quen (5. Februar 2013)

Kniebeugen z.B. - AUA! 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (5. Februar 2013)

Ich sage nur Funktionstraining!!!!!!


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## ohneworte (5. Februar 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie lange da anhält
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Und ich hab schon fast Angst bekommen!


----------



## Bueni (10. Februar 2013)

@ Frühschicht

Keiner unterwegs heute? Ich mach mich mal auf den Weg, will über Nordmann zu Anna.
Vielleicht sieht man sich dort irgendwo!


----------



## matzinski (10. Februar 2013)

8:30 BB, wie immer, Bueni


----------



## schappi (10. Februar 2013)

Leute schaut bitte mal Hier rein:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10304431#post10304431
es gibt einen Termin für die Jahreshauptversammlung der Deisterfreun.de


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht das mit der Dienstagsrunde aus?


----------



## taifun (11. Februar 2013)

Wenn nachmittag,dann ja...


----------



## Quen (11. Februar 2013)

Ich bin nicht dabei 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenn nachmittag,dann ja...



Uhrzeit?


----------



## taifun (11. Februar 2013)

15-16


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> 15-16



Richtung 16:00 Uhr sollte ich auf alle Fälle hinbekommen. Ich rufe Dich morgen noch mal an.


----------



## ex-spo (11. Februar 2013)

Soooooo,
nun melde ich mich hier mal.
Ab April bin ich berufsbedingt (vorerst) 3 Monate in Hameln tätig. Da ich gerne auf meine Radl steige, die aber nich besonders tourentauglich sind würde mich mal interessieren, an welchen (möglichst nahen) Orten man sich einfinden muss, um schön fahren zu können.....?

Gruß


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Februar 2013)

ex-spo schrieb:


> Soooooo,
> nun melde ich mich hier mal.
> Ab April bin ich berufsbedingt (vorerst) 3 Monate in Hameln tätig. Da ich gerne auf meine Radl steige, die aber nich besonders tourentauglich sind mit 200/215mm, 180/200mm oder 180/180 mm würde mich mal interessieren, an welchen (möglichst nahen) Orten man sich einfinden muss, um schön fahren zu können.....?
> 
> Gruß



wende dich am besten an http://dh-racefactory.com/ . 
die kann dir am besten zeigen, welche strecken man fahren kann. 
gleichzeitig lernst du dann auch, wie man sich am besten vor der arbeit und trailpflege drücken kann. 
die streckenpflege übernehmen ja genug andere idioten.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Februar 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wende dich am besten an http://dh-racefactory.com/ .
> die kann dir am besten zeigen, welche strecken man fahren kann.
> gleichzeitig lernst du dann auch, wie man sich am besten vor der arbeit und trailpflege drücken kann.
> die streckenpflege übernehmen ja genug andere idioten.



Moin Hoermann,

Hab ich was verpasst das Du so aggressiv auf die Anfrage reagierst?

Grüße
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (12. Februar 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wende dich am besten an http://dh-racefactory.com/ .
> die kann dir am besten zeigen, welche strecken man fahren kann.
> gleichzeitig lernst du dann auch, wie man sich am besten vor der arbeit und trailpflege drücken kann.
> die streckenpflege übernehmen ja genug andere idioten.



Bist ja schon ein richtiger "Vereinsmeier" geworden


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, das Verhalten einiger weniger am Wochenende hat die Fronten etwas verhärten lassen 
Und manche vermuten, dass der Speed der Downhillracer daher kommt, dass sie immer so schnell vor der Trailpflege flüchten...

Aber dass es mit @ex-spo (=>herzlich willkommen im Deister nebenbei) hier den völlig falschen trifft, wird ja glücklicherweise schnell deutlich!


----------



## ex-spo (12. Februar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> _ex-spo_ (=>herzlich willkommen im Deister nebenbei



Ich danke  Is Deister das Gebiet wo man gut fahren kann?
Wenn ich das bei google maps eingebe ergibt sich nich so richtig eine Anlaufstelle....welche Orte muss ich anfahren dafür? Möglichst nah an Hameln 

Gruß


----------



## The-Trailhunter (12. Februar 2013)

Danke hoerman 2201, du sprichst mir aus der Seele, wichtig ist immer zu sagen was man denkt und genau wie dir und Steffen gehen mir die ganzen Schmarotzer auf den Senkel. Besonders trainingsgruppen, die teilweise für Geld sogar Training anbieten, aber den Arsch nicht hochkriegen mit zu bauen oder gar in den Verein beizutreten.


----------



## major_tom (12. Februar 2013)

Hey hoerman und Trailhunter.... 
So wie ihr beide hier abgeht ist es eher eine Überlegung wert aus dem Verein wieder auszutreten. Die "Vereinsmeier" Geschichte die Hitzi angesprochen hat scheint wohl leider 
losgebrochen zu sein.....


----------



## Wasnhierlos (12. Februar 2013)

Wenn ihr so den Verein nach aussen repräsentiert, wundert es mich überhaupt nicht, dass sich die Fronten so verhärtet haben...


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Februar 2013)

nur zur klarstellung. 
diese geschichte hat mit dem verein garnix zu tun. 

der deisterfreun.de e.V. ist nur für 
d*ie 2 offiziellen strecken Ü30 und ladies only* 
zuständig . 

es geht im grunde genommen nur darum, dass sich die trails nicht von alleine reparieren oder aufgeräumen. 

es kann jeder mal kurz anhalten und einen ast oder zweig, der auf den trail gefallen ist, schnell wegräumen anstatt einfach drumherum zu fahren.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (12. Februar 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...es kann jeder mal kurz anhalten und einen ast oder zweig, der auf den trail gefallen ist, schnell wegräumen anstatt einfach drumherum zu fahren.



Das stimmt und geht mit oder ohne Verein. Haben wir auch schon diverse male gemacht und wurden teilweise von anderen, die den trail prompt genutzt haben, nur blöd angeguckt.


----------



## Hitzi (12. Februar 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nur zur klarstellung.
> diese geschichte hat mit dem verein garnix zu tun.
> 
> der deisterfreun.de e.V. ist nur für
> ...



Es ist nur zu lustig, dass sich niemand vor e.V. Zeiten darüber beschwert hat, dass niemand anhält und aufräumt oder baut oder überhaupt etwas macht. Es wurde schlicht gemacht.

Doch jetzt, wo es einen e.V. gibt regen sich hier alle Nase lang die Verantwortlichen darüber auf. Getreu dem Motto: Lass mein Spielzeug in Ruhe und such dir was eigenes.

Schafft endlich eine Lösung für dieses Problem ! 

Die jetzige Aufzählung soll nur eine Diskussionsgrundlage bzw.-anregung sein: (Je als Alternative oder auch in Kombination zu sehen)
- Zaun
- Eintrittsgeld
- Sponsoren
- Vernünftige Diskussionen und kein geblaffe
- Den Verein so im Deister etablieren, dass alle sofort eintreten wollen
- Höhere Beiträge damit es sich lohnt Trialpflege zu betreiben



Und nur zum Verständnis.... ich war selbst einmal Verantwortlicher bei etwas ähnlichem wie einem Verein. Ich kenne also diese "Vereinsmeierei" zu genüge 

Und jetzt lasst uns diskutieren......


----------



## schaumi (12. Februar 2013)

Für alle TV Junkies:

Aktuell laeuft auf ZDF KULTUR MTB Extreme...viel Spass

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (12. Februar 2013)

@Hitzi: ich meine, dass das hier nicht der richtige Ort ist, die genannten Aspekte auszudiskutieren.
1) denke ich, dass diese Dinge persönlich am besten zu besprechen sind
2) wenn überhaupt dann in der Vereins-IG besprochen werden sollten, da hier immer wieder Leute meinen ihren Senf dazugeben zu müssen, die sonst noch nie jemand gesehen hat, nix für ungut Major Tom, Tun3man & Sundancer

Fakt ist, dass am Wochenende einfach eine Überdosis Beiker unterwegs war, deren Dreistigkeit schwer zu überbieten war. Der Geilste meinte noch (ich hoffe Du Depp liest mit *), dass er ja die Sprünge nich springt und deswegen per se von der Trailpflege befreit ist. Allerdings ist er über die frisch ausgebesserten Sprünge gefahren, was wegen des Schnees und lockerer Erde ins Auge stach.
Ich bin auch kein Freund der Vereinsmeierei. Aber ein paar freundliche Worte, wenn es denn schon zuviel ist eine halbe Stunde mitzuharken, kann man doch von allen Trailfahrern erwarten. Zu Wanderern sind ja auch immer alle nett (zumindest schreiben es die Meisten).


*(Wobei hier auch noch zu diskutieren wäre, ob wer anders nich der Oberaffentittengeilste ist.)


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Februar 2013)

Nein, lass mal lieber. Ist der falsche Thread dafür  
Und ich glaube wir wissen das die Diskusion hier im Forum sowieso keinen Sinn ergibt. Es endet wieder nur in geflame, weil sich die falschen angesprochen und die eigentlichen nicht...


----------



## Hitzi (12. Februar 2013)

Ich denke, dass es schon der richtige Ort zum diskutieren ist.

Schließlich soll ja eine Lösung gefunden werden.

Und man findet sie nicht wenn man potenzielle Gesprächspartner ausschließt.

Und wenn viele Biker unterwegs sind finde ich es eher postiv und nicht negativ.

Wenn man seitens der e.V. also seine frisch gepflegten Abschnitte schützen möchte sollte sich der e.V. etwas ausdenken und nicht auf die möglicherweise nicht wissenden schimpfen. 

Gute Argumente und das persönliche Gespräch sollte doch helfen, oder?


----------



## Quen (12. Februar 2013)

Der richtige Ort ist eher der Deisterfreunde e.V.-Thread. Bitte keine weiteren Vereinsdiskussionen in diesem Thread.

Danke!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Februar 2013)

@ hitzi , Quen und co &.
nochmal, es geht nicht um die vereinstrails.

und selbst, wenn ich mich jetzt hier verraten sollte und selber an********.

ich war auf dem barbiegrab und habe dieses augebessert !!

und diese diskussion soll und muss hier geführt werden, weil sie *rein garnix* *mit dem verein* deisterfreun.de e. V.* zu tun hat. 
*
nochmal : 
ich erwarte nicht , dass die trails von den bikern gepflegt werden. 
ich , als einzelperson , 
erwarte von den bikern( benutzern) das gleiche, was ich auch von mir erwarte !! 
bzw. als gesunden menschenverstand voraussetze. 
einfach mal kurz anhalten und ggfl. den zweig oder ast entfernen anstatt daran vorbei zu fahren. 

wir alle , ob biker ,bikehasser, wanderer, jäger, laufkäfer, vögel oder sonstiges getier nutzen die trails. 

wir (die biker) wollen doch alle das gleiche... einfach unseren sport geniessen. das dieses nicht ohne trailpflege geht, sollte wohl jedem klar sein. 

wem das nicht klar ist, der soll  weiterhin als schwarzes schaf 
( und damit alle anderen, vernünftig denkenden und besonnenen biker   in mißkredit bringend ) den waldweg runterheitzen und die fussgänger,kinder wanderer , hundebesitzer und co, die die normalen hauptwege benutzen über den haufen fahren. 
*[ wen ich dabei erwische, hau ich persönlich vom bike].*

es gibt über 20-30 verschiedene trails im deister, die von den bikern genutzt werden. 
da kann es doch nicht so schwierig sein, mal kurz anzuhalten und einen stock zu entfernen. 

aber warum soll ich das machen , ich habe doch keine zeit und was interessiert mich der nächste trailbenutzer. irgend ein idiot wird das schon machen . 
willkommen in der nutzniessergesellschaft. 
warum ich , kann doch der nächste tun. 

wenn wir alle so denken würden, geht unser sport bald zur neige .
ist ja egal, dann fahren wir halt die waldwege runter und deren benutzer über den haufen. 

aber egal , ist ja nicht meine angelegenheit . 

ich bin der geilste und beste,was interessiert mich der rest.

scheiss ego-gesellschaft. 

*vielleicht sollten sich alle mal überlegen, die die trails nutzen, wie sie entstanden sind. *(p.s , die aliens waren es )

aber egal , sie sind ja da und  ich nutze sie , und wenn sie irgendwann mal nicht mehr da sind ( aus welchen gründen auch immer) fahr ich halt woanders. ( falls die aliens wieder da waren). 

das es dann eventuell keine mehr gibt , ist ja erstmal uninteressant. 

wenn nicht, kauf ich mir einfach nen motorrad. ( die strassen baut ja der staat)

wie war noch gleich der spruch von greenpaece:

*erst wenn der letzte baum gefällt,
erst wenn der letzte fluss vergiftet,
und erst wenn der letzte fisch gefangen ist,
werdet ihr merken dass man geld nicht essen kann!!!

und das hat aber auch rein garnix mit verein oder vereinsmeierei zu tun, sondern alleine mit gesundem menschenverstand !!!

allerdings spreche ich den einigen leuten hiermit ab !!!
*


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn Hoerman völlig Recht hat, mit dem was er schreibt, es bringt nix. Ändern wird sich da nie etwas.
Hitzi: Auch eine Lösung wird es dafür nie geben, da wir leider in Deutschland wohnen. Das ist nämlich der Staat mit den meisten coolen Schwätzern und Egoisten auf diesem Planeten.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung. Diese Diskussion hat absolut nichts mit dem Verein zu tun!
Damit sollten wir das Elend jetzt beenden.


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Und ich würde mir manchmal nur einen etwas anderen Umgangston wünschen. Auch wenn man in der Sache Recht hat.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Quen (13. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Und ich würde mir manchmal nur einen etwas anderen Umgangston wünschen. Auch wenn man in der Sache Recht hat.
> 
> ...


Nee, Jens. Das Internet ist doch dazu da, um mal ordentlich die Sau rauslassen zu können.

Ich bleibt dabei: fahrt lieber mal ne Runde, das macht den Kopf frei.

Nix für ungut, aber mit einer solchen "Präsentation" (ob von Einzelnen oder in Verlängerung dem Verein, da man einen Vertreter dessen darstellt) kann man sich nur schaden. Und das es in unserer Gesellschaft, also auch unter Bikern, "schwarze Schafe" gibt, ist doch klar.

Wie dem auch sei, man kann diskutieren, aber auf diesem Niveau bzw. mit diesen verhärteten Fronten (?) erscheint mir das an dieser Stelle als wenig sinnvoll.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MwRcCb (13. Februar 2013)

Habt Ihr das Thema jetzt geklärt...?
Ich bin JETZT HIER....!!!!
Redet mit mir oder vergesst es.....!!!
Wenn keine Termine kommen und es nicht offiziell ist, können wir nicht helfen.....
ZUM TAUSENDSTEN MAL.....!!!

WIE OFT DENN NOCH..??

Ist der Ladys schon fertig...?
Wir wollten im OKtober anfangen....
Der ist offiziell,....da werden wir helfen..!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ABER NUR; WENN MAN UNS BESCHEID GIBT!!

Steffen hatte mit uns gesprochen,..so war es abgemacht!

Und Sören........was is sooooo schwer, was zu sagen------

Ich hoffe, das Thema ist jetzt durch..!! Wir haben schon einiges im Deister gemacht, auf dem Ü30 ausgebessert, weil manche das ding kaputtbremsen und auch so hinterlassen.
Rakete die Anlieger und das untere Stück freigeschnitten und ausgebessert.....
Mit den Förstern die Streckensperrung auf der linken Seite der Rakete diskutiert, um nach drei Tagen festzustellen, dass die MTBler nicht lesen können und sich nicht an Regeln halten können......!1

SOLL ICH WEITERMACHEN...??

Ich glaube nicht!
Es reicht jetzt wirklich....

Wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, ist die Badehose schuld...
Erstmal an die eigene Nase, dann an Andere...

Beste Grüße
Mike 

DH RACE FACTORY


----------



## MwRcCb (13. Februar 2013)

Ach ja, Sören.....
DANKE für die Werbung für die DH Race Factory...!!! Die Driving School freut sich..!!
Du hättest besser die Anfrage so beantwortet:
" Der Deister hat tolle Strecken, teilweise über unseren Verein freigegeben...!! Wenn Du Lust hast, komm doch mal vorbei; Die Deisterfreunde zeigen Dir gerne die Trails..!"

( Wäre vielleicht ein neues Mitglied geworden...........................!)

Tut´s eigendlich weh, wenn man sich in den eigenen Fuß schiesst,...?
Oder wenn einem der eigene Kollege aus dem Verein in den Rücken springt..?


----------



## 20euro (13. Februar 2013)




----------



## jammerlappen (13. Februar 2013)

Hat heute wer Bock auf Nightride?


----------



## chris2305 (13. Februar 2013)

schnell


----------



## chris2305 (13. Februar 2013)

die


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (13. Februar 2013)

Seite


----------



## chris2305 (13. Februar 2013)

wechseln


----------



## chris2305 (13. Februar 2013)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## taifun (13. Februar 2013)

Ist nur Intressant,das dieser auch berechtigter Einwand von hoerman,losgetreten wurde dadurch,das jemand völlig unbeteiligter nach einer Möglichkeit zum Biken fragte!!

Bessere Antwort dazu, @ex-spo  Fahr nach Wennigsen zum Waldkater,dort treffen sich immer einige zum gemeinsamen Biken...Treffpunktzeiten werden meistens hier abgesprochen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Februar 2013)

Sorry Mike, aber noch ein paar Worte.
Fahrtechniktraining auf einer Vereinsstrecke geben, die noch nicht freigegeben ist und ohne Vereinsmitglied zu sein, ist auch nicht gerade die feinste Englische.

So, für mich erledigt!


----------



## MwRcCb (13. Februar 2013)

OK Steffen,
du hast Recht,...ich war nicht sicher damals, ob frei oder nicht,...dafür sag ich Endschuldigung!
Ich mag bloß nicht, wenn man Leute so angeht,...auch wenn man sauer auf sie ist!

Ich habe mit dir häufig gesprochen und gebettelt, das man uns Bescheid gibt...

Wir sind nach wie vor dabei, wenn der Ladys only gebaut werden soll!!

BITTE sag uns irgendwer dann mal bescheid....!!

....Und Sry für die Worte, aber ich kanns nicht mehr hören....

Für mich auch erledigt!


----------



## geq (13. Februar 2013)

So Diskussionen, gab es schon vor zehn Jahren... Damals habe ich mich auch über die faulen aufgeregt. Dann bin ich weggezogen. Und meinen nächsten Trail habe ich ALLEIN gebaut!!! Ein halbes Jahr jedes Wochenende!!!! Ich glaube ihr wisst gar nicht wie gut es euch geht.
Deswegen komme ich auch nur noch zum Heizen in den Deister!!


----------



## Power-Valve (13. Februar 2013)

Themawechsel: Was Aktuelles:
Jasper im Interview:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/02...ck-interview-mit-jasper-jauch-highlight-clip/


----------



## ex-spo (13. Februar 2013)

@taifun:
Ich danke für die Antwort. Ich habe bereits mehrere PN diesbezüglich bekommen und klinke mich aus der Diskussion dann jetzt auch aus.
Gruß


----------



## tweetygogo (13. Februar 2013)

geq schrieb:


> So Diskussionen, gab es schon vor zehn Jahren... Damals habe ich mich auch über die faulen aufgeregt. Dann bin ich weggezogen. Und meinen nächsten Trail habe ich ALLEIN gebaut!!! Ein halbes Jahr jedes Wochenende!!!! Ich glaube ihr wisst gar nicht wie gut es euch geht.
> Deswegen komme ich auch nur noch zum Heizen in den Deister!!



 So mache ich ( wir ) das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabiansen (14. Februar 2013)

Hier kommen ja zwei Grossmeister der Logik in einem Post zusammen!
Weiter so, ist schon unterhaltsam was da bei dem einen oder anderen im Oberstuebchen so vor sich hinblubbert!


----------



## geq (14. Februar 2013)

Jetzt habe ich natürlich gelitten, werft mich bloß nicht mit tweety in die Schale
Da solltet ihr euch freuen, dass der nicht bei euch baut
Ihr solltet mal mehr zwischen den zeilen lesen und wieder etwas mehr humor zeigen.  Manchmal ganz schön verbissen hier....


----------



## caromaus (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo an alle die es nicht hin bekommen zu BAUEN, zu HELFEN und sich nicht eingestehen können das sie totale SCHMAROTZER sind !

Wenn ich schon höre, dass nur weil einer mal ein bische  Grünzeug weg macht  oder so und sich da durch gleich als Wohltäter auf spielt , dann muss ich nur lachen!

Genau so finde ich solche Äußerungen wie " So mache ich (wir) das auch." so was von Dumm , weil genau solche sich durch total Dumme ausreden immer ums Bauen drücken!

Am Besten sind  immer die , die Sagen " ich muss immer so lange arbeite und kann des wegen nur fahren"  oder  " ich springe das ja nicht" !

Wenn ich den scheiß immer höre! 

Ich habe  zwei Job's und das sind keine 0815 Job's und ich schaffe es auch sau viel zu Bauen  also stellt euch mal alle nicht so an ! 

In anderen Ländern gibt es so was nicht ,dass einer nicht mit baut! 

Da werden solche SCHMAROTZER aber richtig schnell abgesägt!


----------



## Hitzi (15. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube dir immer! ....... jedes Wort


----------



## Deleted 104857 (15. Februar 2013)

@ caromaus: Bei Deiner mangelnden Rechtschreibung und Artikulation wundert es mich nicht, daß Du zwei Jobs brauchst.

Ansonsten dachte ich eigentlich, daß sich alle wieder ein wenig beruhigt hätten. Wird Zeit, daß es Frühling wird, dann sind wir alle wieder entspannter...


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Februar 2013)

Es tragen hier auch mal alle wieder Ihren Beitrag, dass dieser Teil des Forums ein ewiger Hort des Friedens und der Nächstenliebe ist...

Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nich?


----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2013)

So Leute,
das solltest ihr auch alle mal machen. Schönes kühles Winterwetter draussen.
Das bringt auf andere Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caromaus (15. Februar 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> @ caromaus: Bei Deiner mangelnden Rechtschreibung und Artikulation wundert es mich nicht, daß Du zwei Jobs brauchst.
> 
> Ansonsten dachte ich eigentlich, daß sich alle wieder ein wenig beruhigt hätten. Wird Zeit, daß es Frühling wird, dann sind wir alle wieder entspannter...





Ich frage mich an was es bei dir  mangeld , wenn du nichts bessetes weißt auf sachen rum zuhacken die ja scheinbar aus einem persönlichem  groll gegen mich entstanden sind!


----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2013)

Caro,
ignorier ihn einfach,
Wer so blöde persönlich anmacht und argumentiert und auf Rechtschreibung rumhackt muss ignoriert werden. Der trollt nur rum und will das du abgehst wie eine Rakete.


----------



## caromaus (15. Februar 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Caro,
> ignorier ihn einfach,
> Wer so blöde persönlich anmacht und argumentiert und auf Rechtschreibung rumhackt muss ignoriert werden. Der trollt nur rum und will das du abgehst wie eine Rakete.






Mach ich ja nicht !

Habe ich auch nicht die Zeit für da ich gleich wieder in Wald fahren werde , da ich heute frei habe!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (15. Februar 2013)

Seht Ihr, das ist das Problem.
Viele hier kennen sich persönlich, der ein oder andere ist der Meinung, auch ihm Unbekannte beleidigen zu können, schließlich ist er sich ja des Rückhalts der Gruppe bewusst.
Wenn man hierauf entsprechend reagiert, wird man entweder als Troll bezeichnet oder es wird überlegt, den thread vorübergehend zu schließen.
Teilweise passiert dies ja auch, wenn man ganz sachlich antwortet und die Aussage im Inhalt einfach nicht Deisterfreunde-konform ist.
Aber wer's braucht...


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Februar 2013)

Wer fährt morgen? Ich hätte Lust auf eine kleine Runde.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Februar 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Teilweise passiert dies ja auch, wenn man ganz sachlich antwortet und die Aussage im Inhalt einfach nicht Deisterfreunde-konform ist.
> Aber wer's braucht...



Wo ist eine sachliche Aussage denn Grundlage für eine angedrohte Threadsperrung / Trollbezichtigung gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kowski83 (15. Februar 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Seht Ihr, das ist das Problem.
> Viele hier kennen sich persönlich, der ein oder andere ist der Meinung, auch ihm Unbekannte beleidigen zu können, schließlich ist er sich ja des Rückhalts der Gruppe bewusst.
> Wenn man hierauf entsprechend reagiert, wird man entweder als Troll bezeichnet oder es wird überlegt, den thread vorübergehend zu schließen.
> Teilweise passiert dies ja auch, wenn man ganz sachlich antwortet und die Aussage im Inhalt einfach nicht Deisterfreunde-konform ist.
> Aber wer's braucht...




Wie du ja schon schreibst DeisterFREUNDE ... nicht FEINDE ... ich denke wir sind alle Erwachsen, oder der ein oder andere tut jedenfalls so. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ne Frage der guten Erziehung hier so etwas nicht zu posten oder bist du gar Jemand der sich auch über Leute im Rollstuhl lustig machst ? ... 

Der Anonymität des Internets sei Dank, hat ja heute jeder schnell ein loses Mundwerk und kann einen auf dicke Hose machen, zu meiner Zeit hättest du soetwas schon in der Runde aussprechen müssen und ganz ehrlich ... entweder hättest du dir überlegt den Mund zu halten, wärst schneller gelaufen als alle Anderen  oder du hättest ordentlich eine Kassiert für so einen Spruch! Ob man jemanden mag oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. DAS ist jedenfallst unehrenhaft und zeugt von keinerlei Anstand! 

*unverständnisvolles Kopfschütteln*

vielen Dank ... over und out


----------



## major_tom (15. Februar 2013)

So Leute.... Jetzt verrate ich euch mal was! Nachher werde ich ne Runde Fahrrad fahren! Zwar nur in der Eilenriede... aber immerhin!! ;-)

Und wenn ich Glück habe werde ich von nichts und niemand irgendwie beleidigt oder von der Seite angemacht!!!


----------



## njoerd (15. Februar 2013)

ich lese nicht mit. geht es hier noch um radsport?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (15. Februar 2013)

Kowski83 schrieb:


> *unverständnisvolles Kopfschütteln*
> 
> vielen Dank ... over und out



Das geht mir genauso, nochmal: der Ton von manch einem hier ist auch nicht besser und das sage ich auch in einer Runde und persönlich, wenn ich der Meinung bin. Das war zu 'meiner' Zeit so und wird auch so bleiben.

Das Thema threadschließung war kürzlich im Deisterfreunde-thread, ist noch nicht lange her.


----------



## Muellbeutel (15. Februar 2013)

Wenn man gerade vom Trail kommt ließt sich hier das ganze geblubber viel entspannter. 
Selbst die Förster und Waldbesitzer waren heute gut drauf 

First ride, than write!


----------



## ohneworte (15. Februar 2013)

Jungs, egal wer und warum. Geht doch mal bevor ihr hier irgendetwas schreibt erst einmal draussen um den Block und laßt Eure persönlichen Eindrücke und Emotionen sacken. 

Das entspannt ungemein und hilft einem die Dinge viel gelassener zu sehen.


----------



## JC_Denton (16. Februar 2013)

also wenn man das hier alles so liest wie manche hier abgehen...wollte eigentlich mal in den deister kommen und eine runde mit den ortsansässigen auf Trail drehen aber ich möchte ja kein "Schmarotzer" sein.


----------



## Evel Knievel (16. Februar 2013)

Gäste von außerhalb sind immer willkommen.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Gäste von außerhalb sind immer willkommen.



Der Begriff Gast impliziert, dass man den Ort in dem man den Gast "Willkommen" heißt sein eigen nennt.

Ist es jetzt schon soweit? 

REALITÄT!! REALITÄT?? Keine Antwort, wohl schon zu weit weg...


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Februar 2013)

Und wieder läßt Du die Gelegenheit vertstreichen, hier etwas Konstruktives beizusteuern. Was ist denn dann bitteschön nicht negativ auszulegen?

Es ist hier etwas unglücklich wieder laut geworden, weil jemand den Kanal mal wieder voll hatte. Es hatten sich mal wieder die gleichen vor dem Bauen gedrückt und andere die vorbeifuhren haben noch dumme Sprüche abgelassen. Da wollte sich mal jemand Luft machen und es ist in die Hose gegangen - wie immer. 

Wieso in drei Gottes Namen muss hier jetzt jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage gelegt weredn? Und Leuten Dinge in die Schuhe geschoben werden, die nie und nimmer zutreffen? 

Wie dem auch sei - ich freu mich schon auf die Diskussion an dem Tag an dem mir im Deister ein Moppel auf nen gelben Meta begegnet! Mal gucken, ob der dann in der REALITÄT genau so verquere Thesen vertritt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. Februar 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ... ein Moppel auf nen gelben Meta begegnet! Mal gucken, ob der dann in der REALITÄT genau so verquere Thesen vertritt...



Entschuldige bitte das ich dich in dieses geistige Duell mit reingezogen habe, dabei bist du doch Pazifist und vollkommen unbewaffnet... Mein Gott ich bekomme ein schlechtes Gewissen



JC_Denton schrieb:


> also wenn man das hier alles so liest wie manche hier abgehen...wollte eigentlich mal in den deister kommen und eine runde mit den ortsansässigen auf Trail drehen aber ich möchte ja kein "Schmarotzer" sein.



Wie schon gesagt, scheint es einigen langsam an jeder Realität zu fehlen, der zitierte Post zeigt zu gut, welche Wirkung euer Gehabe auf "Fremde" hat. 

Deisterfreunde = Deisterschreck?!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Februar 2013)

Unterlasst bitte die gegenseitigen Provokationen!


----------



## Bogeyman (16. Februar 2013)

Ja, ja wir wissen sonst wird der Thread wieder geschlossen bis sich alle beruhigt haben, gääähn.


----------



## tweetygogo (16. Februar 2013)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Ja, ja wir wissen sonst wird der Thread wieder geschlossen bis sich alle beruhigt haben, gääähn.




Öffnungszeiten:
Montags-Freitags  Von 18.00-06.00 uhr
Samstags und Sonntags  Geschlossen


----------



## stefan64 (16. Februar 2013)

Störe ja nur ungerne, muss aber kurz mal die Frühschicht für morgen klarmachen.

Also, morgen Frühschicht, 8:30, BB?


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. Februar 2013)

Falls es wieder dazu kommt das der Thread dicht gemacht wird, Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Aber  mal um den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Vorfall heute auf meinem  Hometrail: Am Start überholte ich eine kleinere Gruppe von Fahrern bis  ich mal wieder auf ein Ast traf. Ob er vom Baum abgeknickt ist oder  jemand den dort abgelegt war mir egal. Er störte einfach. Ich räumte ihn  bei Seite und danach folge die Gruppe vom Start. Sie hatten es wohl  gesehen und bedankte sich nett bei mir. Fand sich super. Am Ende das  selbe Szenario. Dort, aber und jetzt haltet euch fest: Sie halfen mir  dabei einen größeren Ast wegzuräumen, anstatt blind vorbeizufahren.

Es geht auch anders. Unter Zeitstress steht keiner, wenn er auf einem Trail ist. Also einfach mal drüber nachdenken..


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Februar 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Falls es wieder dazu kommt das der Thread dicht gemacht wird, Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Aber  mal um den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen. Vorfall heute auf meinem  Hometrail: Am Start überholte ich eine kleinere Gruppe von Fahrern bis  ich mal wieder auf ein Ast traf. Ob er vom Baum abgeknickt ist oder  jemand den dort abgelegt war mir egal. Er störte einfach. Ich räumte ihn  bei Seite und danach folge die Gruppe vom Start. Sie hatten es wohl  gesehen und bedankte sich nett bei mir. Fand sich super. Am Ende das  selbe Szenario. Dort, aber und jetzt haltet euch fest: Sie halfen mir  dabei einen größeren Ast wegzuräumen, anstatt blind vorbeizufahren.
> 
> Es geht auch anders. Unter Zeitstress steht keiner, wenn er auf einem Trail ist. Also einfach mal drüber nachdenken..



die haben hier mitgelesen und gemerkt, was wir meinten


----------



## matzinski (16. Februar 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Störe ja nur ungerne, muss aber kurz mal die Frühschicht für morgen klarmachen.
> 
> Also, morgen Frühschicht, 8:30, BB?


jep


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. Februar 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Störe ja nur ungerne, muss aber kurz mal die Frühschicht für morgen klarmachen.
> 
> Also, morgen Frühschicht, 8:30, BB?


auch jepp ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueni (16. Februar 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Störe ja nur ungerne, muss aber kurz mal die Frühschicht für morgen klarmachen.
> 
> Also, morgen Frühschicht, 8:30, BB?



Bin raus, Euch viel Spaß

Bueni


----------



## gloshabigur (16. Februar 2013)

@Frühschicht
Dabei!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2013)

Bogeyman schrieb:


> Ja, ja wir wissen sonst wird der Thread wieder geschlossen bis sich alle beruhigt haben, gääähn.



Hab ich das so formuliert? Ich glaube nicht, ich würde mir wünschen das alle hier ein wenig mehr Gelassenheit und Toleranz an den Tag legen. Mit Einschränkungen und Sperren in welcher Form auch immer ist uns allen nicht geholfen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Februar 2013)

Und so verkünde Ich, King Evel der I.,in Freude gezeugter Sohn des Zeus, Herrscher von Gottes Gnaden, des bewaldeten Hügels im Norden, im Volksmunde Deister genannt:
Kommet ihr Schäflein(Biker), und labet Euch an den wahrlich von Meisterhand geschaffenen Trails. So erfreuet Euch und füllet eure Herzen mit Liebe und Frohsinn!

Und die da, namentlich genannte Ketzer und Abtrünnige. Gehet hin und huldigt den Schaffenden.
Huldigt denen, die still ihre Fronarbeit leisten und schuften in ihrem Schweiße. Schuften von Sonnenaufgang, bis das sie wieder untergeht.
Huldigt denen die kämpfen! Kämpfen für mehr Flow, kämpfen für mehr Drops und für mehr Doppelhuckel!
Huldigt denen die für mehr Spaß kämpfen, Spaß für Alle!

Gehet nun und beichtet, betet und bittet um Vergebung, auf das ihr nicht im Fegefeuer schmoren müsset. Im Fegefeuer von glühenden Schwertern der Kettensägen.

Absolution wird denen zuteil, die da demütig sind.

Amen!


----------



## Bogeyman (17. Februar 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Öffnungszeiten:
> Montags-Freitags  Von 18.00-06.00 uhr
> Samstags und Sonntags  Geschlossen



Endlich mal eine klare Aussage!!!


----------



## matzinski (17. Februar 2013)

Evel, hast du was geraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. Februar 2013)

Evel 
Bis bald mal wieder!


----------



## ohneworte (17. Februar 2013)

Unser Evel hat immerhin Humor!


----------



## caromaus (17. Februar 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Und so verkünde Ich, King Evel der I.,in Freude gezeugter Sohn des Zeus, Herrscher von Gottes Gnaden, des bewaldeten Hügels im Norden, im Volksmunde Deister genannt:
> Kommet ihr Schäflein(Biker), und labet Euch an den wahrlich von Meisterhand geschaffenen Trails. So erfreuet Euch und füllet eure Herzen mit Liebe und Frohsinn!
> 
> Und die da, namentlich genannte Ketzer und Abtrünnige. Gehet hin und huldigt den Schaffenden.
> ...





Danke das es dich gibt !!!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Morgen jemand zur Dienstagsrunde vor Ort?


----------



## firefighter76 (18. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Morgen jemand zur Dienstagsrunde vor Ort?



bin raus rotz :kotz:


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Also scheinbar niemand...


----------



## taifun (18. Februar 2013)

Lass uns morgen mal telefornieren. Vieleicht 15-16:00


----------



## ohneworte (19. Februar 2013)

Ok


----------



## schappi (22. Februar 2013)

IIch möchte hier noch einmal einmal an die JHV der deisterfreunde am 8.3. 19:00 Uhr erinnern.
Alle die essen wollen bitte hier eintragen
http://www.doodle.com/f5rusb7mh5zcpaeu


----------



## The-Trailhunter (23. Februar 2013)

was steht da, habe meine brille nicht mit, kann es garnicht lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2013)

Bei euch muss man ja so laut brüllen, um wahrgenommen zu werden.
Du weist doch:
Rauher Ton aber im Inneren eigentlich ganz nett


----------



## matzinski (23. Februar 2013)

Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB?

... ich, aber diesmal wohl nur 'ne kurze Runde BB und GB. Ich muss um spät. 12:00 wieder zu Hause sein. Später will ich noch mit Familie und Schlitten innen Deister.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. Februar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB?


ich


----------



## gloshabigur (23. Februar 2013)

@Frühschicht
Dabei!


----------



## stefan64 (23. Februar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB?



Bin raus.


----------



## Bueni (24. Februar 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB?
> 
> dabei


----------



## Kacy (28. Februar 2013)

Frohes Neues Jahr!

Ich bin lange nicht mehr im Deister gewesen (und hier auch nicht).
Gibt es Trails die man zur Zeit gut fahren kann ohne zu viel kaputt zu machen?


----------



## matzinski (1. März 2013)

Außer Ü30 bzw. Trails mit gebauten Hindernissen kann alles befahren werden. Es dürfte aber überall ein recht tiefes Geläuf anzutreffen sein Zum Teil werden oben auch noch Schneereste liegen.

BTW: Die Frühschicht findet auch diesen Sonntag statt -> 8:30 BB oben am Fundament


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (1. März 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> BTW: Die Frühschicht findet auch diesen Sonntag statt -> 8:30 BB oben am Fundament


is notiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (1. März 2013)

Schneereste?  Leicht untertrieben... Oben liegen noch knapp 10cm von dem Zeug


----------



## stefan64 (1. März 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Außer Ü30 bzw. Trails mit gebauten Hindernissen kann alles befahren werden. Es dürfte aber überall ein recht tiefes Geläuf anzutreffen sein Zum Teil werden oben auch noch Schneereste liegen.
> 
> BTW: Die Frühschicht findet auch diesen Sonntag statt -> 8:30 BB oben am Fundament



Bin wieder nicht dabei.
Diesmal ist es die Grippe.


----------



## Kacy (1. März 2013)

> Außer Ü30 bzw. Trails mit gebauten Hindernissen kann alles befahren werden. Es dürfte aber überall ein recht tiefes Geläuf anzutreffen sein Zum Teil werden oben auch noch Schneereste liegen.





> Schneereste? Leicht untertrieben... Oben liegen noch knapp 10cm von dem Zeug




*Danke für die Info*


----------



## Acki (1. März 2013)

Apropos Schnee: ich war am Wochenende beim Backcountry Freeskiing und habe die Grenzen des Möglichen ausgelotet.
Hier der Beweis:

und noch einer:


----------



## Evel Knievel (2. März 2013)

Eike am backflippen, ha ha!
Auf der DH-Karre wirkst du irgendwie geschmeidiger.


----------



## HaJü__ (2. März 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Außer Ü30 bzw. Trails mit gebauten Hindernissen kann alles befahren werden. Es dürfte aber überall ein recht tiefes Geläuf anzutreffen sein Zum Teil werden oben auch noch Schneereste liegen.
> 
> BTW: Die Frühschicht findet auch diesen Sonntag statt -> 8:30 BB oben am Fundament



Dabei!
Die schönwetter Biker melden sich zurück.
Endlich Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (2. März 2013)

Auch dabei!

 @stefan
Gute Besserung !


----------



## Bueni (2. März 2013)

BTW: Die Frühschicht findet auch diesen Sonntag statt -> 8:30 BB oben am Fundament[/QUOTE]

Bin raus, fahre später Benther und Gehrdener.


----------



## Straik (3. März 2013)

Plötzlich wach geworden 
Nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## matzinski (3. März 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Plötzlich wach geworden
> Nehmt ihr mich mit?


yep, komm' mal rum


----------



## Fobia (4. März 2013)

Servuz zusammen,

wir wollen in ca. zwei Wochen in die Saison starten.
Im Deister waren wir aber noch nicht.
Ist denn Mitte März schon alles gut befahrbar wenn das Wetter so bleibt?
Und kommt man auch mit dem Zug irgendwie dahin?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. März 2013)

@Fobia: 

Mit dem Zug geht alles: Gute Ausgangsposition wären: Wennigsen und dann Richtung Waldkater. Egestorf und Kirchdorf sowie Barsinghausen. An allen Stationen eigentlich immer Richtung Wald ^^.


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. März 2013)

Zwischen Haste und Hannover fahren alle 30min die S-Bahnen 1 bzw. 2. Am Sonntag nur die S1 (dann alle 60min). 
Aussteigen kannst du eigentlich überall zwischen Bantdorf und Wennigsen, gibt überall Trails 
Wenn das Wetter so gut bleibt, kannst du in 2Wochen super fahren.


----------



## EpischeEnte (4. März 2013)

@Fobia von wo kommt ihr den? :>


----------



## exto (4. März 2013)

Leute, nochmal zur Erinnerung:

*Bike Börse Bad Oeynhausen (click)​*


----------



## 1Tintin (7. März 2013)

Hallo,
suche Schaltwerk 9Fach, bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (7. März 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> suche Schaltwerk 9Fach, bitte melden!



Was für eins?( Shimano oder Sram)


----------



## 1Tintin (7. März 2013)

Bevorzugt SRAM, tweetygogo


----------



## tweetygogo (7. März 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Bevorzugt SRAM, tweetygogo



Ich frage mal rum!


----------



## Bergamounter (8. März 2013)

habe gerade nen X7 medium über interesse?


----------



## 1Tintin (8. März 2013)

Bergamounter schrieb:


> habe gerade nen X7 medium über interesse?



Vielen Dank, bekomme heut noch ein Schaltwerk!

Klappt doch


----------



## Smash81 (8. März 2013)

Mahlzeit!


----------



## FeuerzeugHarry (8. März 2013)

Guten Abend,
 bin neu hier im forum also bitte etwas nachsicht falsch ich es in den falschen Thread schreibe.
Habe mir die Woche ein All Mountain Bike gekauft ( Ghost AMR Plus 7500).
Möchte wieder aktiv im Gelände fahren und suche noch leute die mir die Gegend zeigen können und mit dennen ich auch öfters fahren kann. Komme aus Langenhagen.


----------



## ohneworte (9. März 2013)

Smash81 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit!
> 
> Mal an Alle. Verkaufe Marzocci Roco WC 2009. Einbaulänge 241mm + 450er Feder. Oder tausche gegen Titanfeder mit 241mm Einbaulänge.
> 
> ...



Moin zusammen,

Ich bin irgendwie im Glauben das hier nicht der Bikemarkt ist. Bitte nutzt die entsprechend richtige Plattform.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## tweetygogo (9. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin irgendwie im Glauben das hier nicht der Bikemarkt ist. Bitte nutzt die entsprechend richtige Plattform.
> 
> ...



Das weiß er selber das hier nicht der Bikemarkt ist, er hat ja auch keine richtige Beschreibung abgegeben(auch ohne Foto).
Er hat es ja nur uns noch mal geschrieben (gesagt)

Also nicht aufregen, das Wetter ist schon unsere Bestrafung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (9. März 2013)

FeuerzeugHarry schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> bin neu hier im forum also bitte etwas nachsicht falsch ich es in den falschen Thread schreibe.
> Habe mir die Woche ein All Mountain Bike gekauft ( Ghost AMR Plus 7500).
> Möchte wieder aktiv im Gelände fahren und suche noch leute die mir die Gegend zeigen können und mit dennen ich auch öfters fahren kann. Komme aus Langenhagen.



Komm doch mit uns mal mit. Wir kommen aus Hannover,Langenhagen


----------



## matzinski (9. März 2013)

Morgen ist erst mal wie immer Frühschicht zum Deister: 8:30 Benther Berg am Fundament. 
Wettervorhersage: 2 Grad, Schneefall, Windböen aus Ost bis 5 - das wird sicher lustig 

Für den Rückweg würd' ich als Option mal die S-Bahn vorschlagen


----------



## FeuerzeugHarry (9. März 2013)

hey tweety,hab dir mal persönlich geschrieben


----------



## gloshabigur (9. März 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen ist erst mal wie immer Frühschicht zum Deister: 8:30 Benther Berg am Fundament.
> Wettervorhersage: 2 Grad, Schneefall, Windböen aus Ost bis 5 - das wird sicher lustig
> 
> Für den Rückweg würd' ich als Option mal die S-Bahn vorschlagen



Bin leider raus für morgen.


----------



## Hitzi (9. März 2013)

Ich bin auch raus... Kinderdienst


----------



## Spiro4 (9. März 2013)

Hi Frühschicht,

bin dabei, wenn ihr mich um ca.9.15 am Teich hinter dem Gehrdener Berg einsammelt.

Gruß  Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (9. März 2013)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> bin dabei, wenn ihr mich um ca.9.15 am Teich hinter dem Gehrdener Berg einsammelt.
> 
> Gruß  Holger


Wir sehen uns


----------



## Bueni (9. März 2013)

Bin diese und nächste Woche leider raus.


----------



## stefan1981 (11. März 2013)

Hi. Weiß ja, das es hier nicht reingehört, aber vielleicht kann ja wer helfen. Bin auf der Suche nach einer Federgabel. Federweg sollte so 170 - 180mm sein. Steuerrohr tapered und ein schwarzes Casting wären mir am liebsten. Falls wer eine zu verkaufen hat, bitte mit Preisvorstellung und Foto anbieten. Danke


----------



## sundancer (11. März 2013)

stefan1981 schrieb:


> Hi. Weiß ja, das es hier nicht reingehört, aber vielleicht kann ja wer helfen. Bin auf der Suche nach einer Federgabel. Federweg sollte so 170 - 180mm sein. Steuerrohr tapered und ein schwarzes Casting wären mir am liebsten. Falls wer eine zu verkaufen hat, bitte mit Preisvorstellung und Foto anbieten. Danke



Wenn auch 1.5 Gabelschaft geht, schreib mal PN


----------



## stefan1981 (11. März 2013)

sorry aber das passt leider nicht...


----------



## ohneworte (11. März 2013)

Morgen nachmittags oder frühen Abend jemand mit dem Bike unterwegs?


----------



## taifun (12. März 2013)

Ja...mit 15 Stück...;-)


----------



## kwark (14. März 2013)

Vielleicht hat von euch wer Lust auf eine Wochenend-Tour durch die angrenzenden Landkreise von Hannover.
31.05. - 02.06. - 2,5 Tage ~250km

Mehr infos gibts auf http://www.hplus8.de/


----------



## exto (14. März 2013)

Seehr geil!!!

Dabei!!!


----------



## kwark (14. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Dabei!!!



Hab ich mir gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straik (14. März 2013)

Schönes Ding.


----------



## MichiP (15. März 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat von euch wer Lust auf eine Wochenend-Tour durch die angrenzenden Landkreise von Hannover.
> 31.05. - 02.06. - 2,5 Tage ~250km
> 
> Mehr infos gibts auf http://www.hplus8.de/



Bin auf die GPS Daten gespannt. Mir fehlt es an jeglicher "Überlebensausrüstung" und ich wäre von schnöden Unterkünften abhängig.

Aber genau so etwas suche ich eigentlich, mal schauen ob ich einen Kumpel motivieren kann da mit ich Form halber nicht ab Kilometer 3 schon alleine fahren müsste


----------



## wichtigisimwald (15. März 2013)

Klingt total spannend, wenn es nicht soviel km wären


----------



## Madeba (15. März 2013)

ist ja interessant. Aber warum wird das als Wochenend-Tour deklariert ?


----------



## Phil81 (15. März 2013)

Mhhh das schwuck ich doch mal mit dem RR nach aber erstmal auf den Track warten


----------



## stramm (15. März 2013)

Hallo, jemand morgen im berg unterwegs?
bye, Michael.


----------



## cmyk (15. März 2013)

Ich habe nicht die Bohne 'ne Ahnung, was "schwucken" heißt. Eine Mischung von schaukeln, wuppen und checken?

Wie auch immer, der Track ist jetzt downloadable auf www.hplus8.de

... und ich schwucke das übrigens mit meinem Krokodil!


----------



## Dease (15. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Seehr geil!!!
> 
> Dabei!!!



Da Ihr fast bei mir an der Haustür vorbei kommt, schließe ich mich evtl. spontan für den letzten Tag an & begleite Euch bis zum Maschsee.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. März 2013)

cmyk schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht die Bohne 'ne Ahnung, was "schwucken" heißt. Eine Mischung von schaukeln, wuppen und checken?
> 
> Wie auch immer, der Track ist jetzt downloadable auf www.hplus8.de
> 
> ... und ich schwucke das übrigens mit meinem Krokodil!



bist du den Track schon mal abgefahren ? Oder hast du das teilweise zusammen geklickt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (15. März 2013)

Die Strecke geht genau an meinen Häuschen vorbei.

Ich werde mal schauen ob es irgendwie rein passt.


----------



## exto (15. März 2013)

... Doppelpost (mein erster überhaupt)


----------



## exto (15. März 2013)

Daniel, ich fänd's schön, wenn du dich insgesamt anschließen würdest. Die Tour ist eine Woche nach dem Alfsee und scheint ideal zum gemütlichen singlespeed - ausrollen. 
Michele, frag doch mal ob du bei der Schaumburger Fraktion mitmachen kannst. Da gehört Tiefstapeln zu den meistgepflegten Künsten. Der werte User Dease kann dir da Einzelheiten verraten 

Wenn ich ein bisschen Zeit finde, dieses Jahr (und das sieht ganz so aus ) gibt's 2014 ein neues Event in der Richtung: Cherusker 500. Hat jemand Lust, beim scouten und tüfteln zu helfen? Näheres bei Interesse per PN.


----------



## Downhillfaller (15. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Michele, frag doch mal ob du bei der Schaumburger Fraktion mitmachen kannst. Da gehört Tiefstapeln zu den meistgepflegten Künsten.



Du sprichst in Rätseln lieber Axel   
Das gleiche hat heute schon mal einer erzählt,  der eigentlich mit uns in der Sonne und klebrigen Modder ne Runde drehen wollte. Er hatte dann doch besseres vor

Wofür steht die 500 in deinem Plan für nächstes Jahr Axel ?


----------



## ohneworte (15. März 2013)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln lieber Axel
> Das gleiche hat heute schon mal einer erzählt,  der eigentlich mit uns in der Sonne und klebrigen Modder ne Runde drehen wollte. Er hatte dann doch besseres vor
> 
> Wofür steht die 500 in deinem Plan für nächstes Jahr Axel ?



Ich befürchte das Axel wohl damit die Kilometerzahl beschreibt.


----------



## MichiP (15. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das Axel wohl damit die Kilometerzahl beschreibt.




Och, in 3 Wochen gut zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (16. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das Axel wohl damit die Kilometerzahl beschreibt.



Da bin ich flexibel. Kilometer oder Meilen  Mal sehen, was die ersten Recherchen so als sinnvoll ergeben.


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Meilen, aargh!


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich befürchte das Axel wohl damit die Kilometerzahl beschreibt.



bin ja schon froh, das er nicht 500 Stunden meint


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Ok, das wäre bei ihm auch denkbar geweßen!


----------



## exto (16. März 2013)

Zum Thema "Cherusker 500":

Alles gaaaanz harmlos 

Im Grunde genommen geht es um eine Geschichte, die ich schon mal mit Sören in Angriff genommen habe und die dann letztendlich an technischen Schwierigkeiten und einer gewissen Unerfahrenheit mit langen Strecken gescheitert ist.

Gaaanz grob zusammengetackert sieht das in etwa so aus:





Das ganze als Selbstversorger -"Rennen" oder besser -Wettfahrt mit Freunden (Rennen sind immer so fies genehmigungspflichtig) auf netter Streckenführung. Regelwerk in etwa wie bei der GST oder der Mutter aller Rennen, der Tour Divide. Ryan, den ja einige von euch kennen, hat grad so'n Ding in Australien auf die Beine gestellt und durchgezogen. Das hat mich auf die Idee gebracht.

Die Strecke müsste natürlich noch ausgetüftelt werden, sollte sich aber an dem oben gezeigten orientieren. Daher auch der Name. Hier sind vor 2000 Jahren die Römer gescheitert und das ist doch n guter Ansporn, es besser zu machen 
Wer also GPS - Tracks hat, Lust, im Sommer mit mir zum Streckenscouten zu gehen, oder sonstwie mitmischen möchte: Immer gerne!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (16. März 2013)

Exto, wie war dein Flohmarkt?


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. März 2013)

Axel, 
sieht echt interessant und Mega anstrengend aus. 6 Tage mit 10000 Hm würde ich tippen


----------



## Surfjunk (16. März 2013)

Coole Tour Axel. 
Da will ich doch gerne helfen


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

Wenn es zeitlich passt bin ich gerne beim Erkunden dabei!


----------



## gloshabigur (16. März 2013)

Frühschicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (16. März 2013)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Exto, wie war dein Flohmarkt?



Lustig, aber quantitativ ausbaufähig. Näheres im OWL Forum...



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Axel,
> sieht echt interessant und Mega anstrengend aus. 6 Tage mit 10000 Hm würde ich tippen



Beim letzten Mal bin ich bis Osnabrück gefahren. Das waren rund 320 km und 6500 hm. Wenn man die Strecke n bisschen "verschönert", kommt deine Schätzung ziemlich genau hin. BTW: Einen Track von Porta über Wesergebirge, Süntel und Bückeberge müsste ich doch bei dir, Tom oder Daniel abgreifen können, oder? 



Surfjunk schrieb:


> Coole Tour Axel.
> Da will ich doch gerne helfen





ohneworte schrieb:


> Wenn es zeitlich passt bin ich gerne beim Erkunden dabei!



Ich nehm' euch beim Wort


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> BTW: Einen Track von Porta über Wesergebirge, Süntel und Bückeberge müsste ich doch bei dir, Tom oder Daniel abgreifen können, oder?



Kein Problem. Musst du nur sagen wieviel km und Hm du brauchst


----------



## stefan64 (16. März 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?



Ich nicht. Würd gerne, kann aber nocht.


----------



## ohneworte (16. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Lustig, aber quantitativ ausbaufähig. Näheres im OWL Forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war durchaus Ernst gemeint!


----------



## Hitzi (16. März 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?



Die Börger-Gang (Bueni, Ha-Jü und ich) fallen auch raus.....

Wir treten die Hausrunde ab 9 Uhr


----------



## Straik (17. März 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?



Ich bin dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. März 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


jau


----------



## Dease (17. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Daniel, ich fänd's schön, wenn du dich insgesamt anschließen würdest.



Ich schätze, dass scheitert an meiner nicht vorhandenen Outdoor/Campingausrüstung. Außer der Jogamatte von meiner Chefin & nem Uralt-Riesensschlafsack hab ich nix!



exto schrieb:


> Michele, frag doch mal ob du bei der Schaumburger Fraktion mitmachen kannst. Da gehört Tiefstapeln zu den meistgepflegten Künsten. Der werte User Dease kann dir da Einzelheiten verraten



Oh ja, dass beherrschen die Anderen bis zur Perfektion Bei mir trifft es ja leider zu!



Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Du sprichst in Rätseln lieber Axel
> Das gleiche hat heute schon mal einer erzählt,  der eigentlich mit uns in der Sonne und klebrigen Modder ne Runde drehen wollte. Er hatte dann doch besseres vor



War aber keine so gute Idee mit einem der fittesten im Deister nach mehreren Wochen Trainingspause und noch nicht wieder ganz beweglich los zu ziehen. Mir kam unterwegs ein paar Mal die Idee ein Taxi zu rufen.


----------



## exto (17. März 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich schätze, dass scheitert an meiner nicht vorhandenen Outdoor/Campingausrüstung. Außer der Jogamatte von meiner Chefin & nem Uralt-Riesensschlafsack hab ich nix!



Mehr braucht man bei ner 2 - Tages Tour auch nicht. Beides zusammenwickeln, Plastiktüte drum, an den Lenker schnallen, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (19. März 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.



Hab's nicht mehr gelesen und bin alleine los.
... nächstes mal.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. März 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Hab's nicht mehr gelesen und bin alleine los.
> ... nächstes mal.


wir haben bis 8:43h gewartet und sind dann auch alleine los ...


----------



## Straik (19. März 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Hab's nicht mehr gelesen und bin alleine los.
> ... nächstes mal.



Gerne!
Ich kann Samstag Abend unmöglich wissen, was ich Sonntag morgen mache, muss also kurzfristig zusagen.





WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> wir haben bis 8:43h gewartet und sind dann auch alleine los ...



War ne schöne Tour.

Wir sehen uns.


----------



## detlefracing (20. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin vom 25.03 -27.03 in Bad Münder und würde gerne die ein oder andere Feierabend/Nachmittagsrunde mit dem Enduro im Deister drehen.
Kann ich mich irgendwo anschließen? Wäre super nett
Falls ihr dann auch mal in die Paderborner Umgebung kommt würde ich mich natürlich revanchieren.

Danke schonmal!

Gruß


----------



## wichtigisimwald (20. März 2013)

Fährt die Dienstagsrunde ab Bike-Infection noch?

Das wäre vielleicht was für dich!


----------



## ssiemund (20. März 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Fährt die Dienstagsrunde ab Bike-Infection noch?


Die Dienstagrunde fuhr immer von Bredenbeck, die ist aber momentan im Winterschlaf . Die BI Abendrunde war meines Wissens immer Mittwochabend 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (20. März 2013)

Von Bad Münder braucht man min. eine Stunde zu den trails, die man zur zeit wohl eh kaum fahren kann. Ich kann aber leider nichts zeigen aus Zeitmangel


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. März 2013)

Die BI Abendrunde ist Mittwoch...wenn der Boden wieder eine natürliche braune / grüne Farbe hat dann kann man bestimmt fahren.

Momentan musst du Steigeisen und Spikeschuhe (und Spikereifen) mitnehmen, so vereist ist der Boden. Hab gehört es soll Frühlingsanfang sein......


----------



## wichtigisimwald (20. März 2013)

Ach Mittwoch war das immer..

Ist schon so lange her, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie es im Deister aussieht


----------



## ssiemund (20. März 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Ach Mittwoch war das immer..
> 
> Ist schon so lange her, ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie es im Deister aussieht


Wenn wir aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht sind, kannst du auch gerne bei uns mitfahren 
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Wenn wir aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht sind, kannst du auch gerne bei uns mitfahren
> Stephan



Hallo Stephan!


Du musst doch erst einmal Deine derzeitige Gebrechlichkeit ablegen!


----------



## detlefracing (20. März 2013)

hm ja vielleicht kommt ja noch der Frühling Sonst bin ich auch mobil, muss nicht direkt in Bad Münder starten


----------



## ssiemund (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan!
> 
> 
> Du musst doch erst einmal Deine derzeitige Gebrechlichkeit ablegen!


ja, ich hab ja auch 'ne Ausrede, denn meine Pause ist ärztlich verordnet. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, das mir euer Winterschlaf gar nicht so unrecht ist, denn dann wird der Trainingsrückstand nicht all zu groß  
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ja, ich hab ja auch 'ne Ausrede, denn meine Pause ist ärztlich verordnet. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, das mir euer Winterschlaf gar nicht so unrecht ist, denn dann wird der Trainingsrückstand nicht all zu groß
> Gruß
> Stephan



Genau, ich musste Heute nach 52 Kilometern auf dem MTB wegen eines technischen Defekts leider abbrechen!


----------



## ssiemund (20. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Genau, ich musste Heute nach 52 Kilometern auf dem MTB wegen eines technischen Defekts leider abbrechen!


 ... kauf' dir halt mal anständiges Material ...


----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... kauf' dir halt mal anständiges Material ...



Hast ja Recht, ich sollte bei meinen Leisten bleiben und nicht biketechnisch fremdgehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r0ckZ0r (21. März 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin vom 25.03 -27.03 in Bad Münder und würde gerne die ein oder andere Feierabend/Nachmittagsrunde mit dem Enduro im Deister drehen.
> Kann ich mich irgendwo anschließen? Wäre super nett
> ...



Wenn der Boden wieder brauchbar ist könnte man gern mal 'ne Runde drehen. Will doch mal live sehen wie man ein Izimu richtig aufbaut.


----------



## sundancer (21. März 2013)

Ich hoffe auf Ostern. Will mein neues Bike Probe fahren


----------



## Dease (21. März 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Mehr braucht man bei ner 2 - Tages Tour auch nicht. Beides zusammenwickeln, Plastiktüte drum, an den Lenker schnallen, fertig.



Reden wir dann kurz vorher noch mal drüber Axel! Ein paar KM könnten meine Beine vertragen


----------



## detlefracing (21. März 2013)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Wenn der Boden wieder brauchbar ist könnte man gern mal 'ne Runde drehen. Will doch mal live sehen wie man ein Izimu richtig aufbaut.



hey danke für das Angebot! Leider wird das wohl Anfang nächster Woche eher ein Fall für den Schlitten


----------



## tweetygogo (21. März 2013)

Kann man schon Biken im Deister? oder ist der Schnee noch da.


----------



## Straik (21. März 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Kann man schon Biken im Deister? oder ist der Schnee noch da.



Beides


----------



## EpischeEnte (21. März 2013)

Langsam kein bock mehr auf das blöde wetter! Kann man den wenigstens gut fahren?


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. März 2013)

Mitte April könnte was gehen.


----------



## MichiP (23. März 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat von euch wer Lust auf eine Wochenend-Tour durch die angrenzenden Landkreise von Hannover.
> 31.05. - 02.06. - 2,5 Tage ~250km
> 
> Mehr infos gibts auf http://www.hplus8.de/



Hab jetzt mal zu Hause Urlaub angemeldet vielleicht kommen noch zwei Kumpels mit(glaube ich aber erst wenn Sie mit mir da stehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (25. März 2013)

Die Osterfrühschicht startet statt Sonntag am Karfreitag 8:30 BB.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. März 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Osterfrühschicht startet statt Sonntag am Karfreitag 8:30 BB.


is recht ...


----------



## Straik (25. März 2013)

Dabei... falls ich nicht wieder verschlafe.


----------



## Scott865 (25. März 2013)

dabei,wenn sich das wetter bis dahin hält.


----------



## gloshabigur (27. März 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Osterfrühschicht startet statt Sonntag am Karfreitag 8:30 BB.



dabei !


----------



## Hitzi (28. März 2013)

Dabei unter Vorbehalt 

Party und Wetterlage abwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (28. März 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Dabei unter Vorbehalt
> 
> Party und Wetterlage abwarten


1. Wer feiern kann, kann auch biken  
2. Es ist immer noch WP -> das Wetter passt 

... wir rechnen also mit dir


----------



## momme (28. März 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> 1. Wer feiern kann, kann auch biken
> 2. Es ist immer noch WP -> das Wetter passt
> 
> ... wir rechnen also mit dir





Oh, da bietet sich eine schöne Überleitung an:

1. Wer biken kann, kann auch buddeln. 
2. Bei Pinkbike gibts gerade einen lesenswerten Artikel:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Who-owns-a-trail-2013.html 

Der Inhalt des Artikels lässt sich nicht komplett auf unser Gebiet übertragen, aber es stehen einige Denkanstösse und Gedankenstützen drin. Das Lesen lohnt sich!


----------



## Hitzi (28. März 2013)

Bin gerade in Gehrden. Hier ist der Boden schon weiß.... Wetter passt? Naja..... Melde mich nochmal.....


----------



## Spiro4 (28. März 2013)

Hi Frühschicht,

bin dabei, wenn ihr mich um 9.30 am Teich einsammelt.

Gruß    Holger


----------



## Bueni (28. März 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Bin gerade in Gehrden. Hier ist der Boden schon weiß.... Wetter passt? Naja..... Melde mich nochmal.....



Also, 7.30 Uhr draußen! Auf das Wetter hab ich auch kein Bock aber wir haben ja nen Helm auf.


----------



## ohneworte (28. März 2013)

Unabhängig vom Osterwochenende, geht kommende Woche mal wieder was bei der Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## matzinski (28. März 2013)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> bin dabei, wenn ihr mich um 9.30 am Teich einsammelt.
> 
> Gruß    Holger


Wir sammeln dich zwischen 9:20 und 9:30 auf.


----------



## Hitzi (28. März 2013)

Bin nicht dabei......


----------



## Scott865 (29. März 2013)

ich meld mich auch ab.
viel spaß


----------



## ssiemund (29. März 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Osterwochenende, geht kommende Woche mal wieder was bei der Dienstagsrunde?


... noch keine Freigabe, geschweigedem Kondition 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. März 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... noch keine Freigabe, geschweigedem Kondition
> Stephan



Keine Freigabe ist ein Argument was ich gelten lasse, keine Kondition würde nicht akzeptiert werden!

Es wir doch niemand im Wald zurückgelassen, auch Du nicht Stephan!


----------



## matzinski (30. März 2013)

Die Frühschicht wünscht fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. März 2013)

...wenn ich da an den letzten Frühling denke.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. April 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Unabhängig vom Osterwochenende, geht kommende Woche mal wieder was bei der Dienstagsrunde?


 
Laß mal das geplante radeln noch ein Woche verschieben.
Ich habe es zwar heute vor, aber noch ohne Zeitplan.
Wenn dann zuhause - Bierweg - Kamm - Jägerallee - Kamm - Bierweg - nach Hause. 3-50-1000


----------



## tweetygogo (2. April 2013)

Deister ist doch gut zu fahren.


----------



## chris2305 (2. April 2013)

Du hast ja tolle Pläne...
Ich habe eher Probleme mit Knie.... sieht nicht so doll aus.....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. April 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Deister ist doch gut zu fahren.


 
Gut noch nicht oder du warst nicht ganz oben.
Für schnell bergauf und in der Ebene ist noch zu viel von dem weißen Zeug da.
Bergab ist es lustig. Slip´n´slide und Tiefschnee.



chris2305 schrieb:


> Du hast ja tolle Pläne...
> Ich habe eher Probleme mit Knie.... sieht nicht so doll aus.....


 
Naja, seit Ende Januar kann ist seit einem Ausflug aufs Laufband nicht richtig gehen und mit rechts nicht mehr richtig greifen. Ich glaube ich kriege Gicht (zuviel fettes Essen und Bier). Dazu hängt der Bauch etwas über den Gürtel etc.

Noch 7 Wochen Zeit, das wird schon


----------



## ohneworte (2. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Laß mal das geplante radeln noch ein Woche verschieben.
> Ich habe es zwar heute vor, aber noch ohne Zeitplan.
> Wenn dann zuhause - Bierweg - Kamm - Jägerallee - Kamm - Bierweg - nach Hause. 3-50-1000



Ich habe auch keine Klamotten dabei. Werde nachher vor dem eigenen Fußballspiel noch eine Runde zu Hause drehen. Kommende Woche sollte das aber wieder funktionieren.

Und so ein wenig Knie habe ich auch, aber wenigstens nicht zugenommen da bei uns der Schnee es nicht lange ausgehalten hat.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## chris2305 (2. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Naja, seit Ende Januar kann ist seit einem Ausflug aufs Laufband nicht richtig gehen und mit rechts nicht mehr richtig greifen. Ich glaube ich kriege Gicht (zuviel fettes Essen und Bier). Dazu hängt der Bauch etwas über den Gürtel etc.
> 
> Noch 7 Wochen Zeit, das wird schon



Mit nicht richtig gehen schließe ich mich mal, mal gucken was ein Doc dazu sagt......

Gibt es hier Ersatzfahrer für ein 4er Team?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (2. April 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> ... aber wenigstens nicht zugenommen da bei uns der Schnee es nicht lange ausgehalten hat.
> ...



dann doch lieber nicht zunehmen, WEIL der Schnee so lange durchhält. Wann kann man bei uns schon mal zwei bis drei Stunden am Stück bergauf strampeln 

So langsam wird es aber auch in den Hochlagen sulzig. Bleiben noch die gut verdichteten Wege, da ist es schön eisig. Die Spikes bleiben fürs WE jedenfalls noch drauf...


----------



## Madeba (2. April 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Mit nicht richtig gehen schließe ich mich mal, mal gucken was ein Doc dazu sagt......
> 
> Gibt es hier Ersatzfahrer für ein 4er Team?????



Du sollst radeln, nicht gehen


----------



## exto (2. April 2013)

Mach dir mal (noch) icht in's Hemd,Chris! Ich hab dieses Jahr auch erst 180 km auf der Uhr. Das wird schon bis zum Alfsee


----------



## hoerman2201 (2. April 2013)

chris hat keinen bock und schiebt´s jetzt auf´s knie  .


----------



## chris2305 (2. April 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Mach dir mal (noch) icht in's Hemd,Chris! Ich hab dieses Jahr auch erst 180 km auf der Uhr. Das wird schon bis zum Alfsee



??? Darum geht es nicht. 

Bei dauernden Schmerz muss man halt nur beobachten oder untersuchen lassen....

Langsam komme ich mir vor wie hoerman, der hat auch andauernd was


----------



## chris2305 (2. April 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> Du sollst radeln, nicht gehen



Und du kannst ruhig auch freundliche Rennradfahrer grüßen, die an dir vorbei fahren.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (2. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Gut noch nicht oder du warst nicht ganz oben.
> Für schnell bergauf und in der Ebene ist noch zu viel von dem weißen Zeug da.
> Bergab ist es lustig. Slip´n´slide und Tiefschnee.
> 
> ...



Wir wahren ganz oben und dann wieder runter


----------



## Madeba (2. April 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Und du kannst ruhig auch freundliche Rennradfahrer grüßen, die an dir vorbei fahren.......



Du musst schon die Ohren aufsperren und hinhören 

außerdem, was nutzt es ?
"man sieht Sie [mich] ja garnicht"...


----------



## chris2305 (2. April 2013)

Ich habe dich gesehen und auch etwas leises vernommen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> zuhause - Bierweg - Kamm - Jägerallee - Kamm -  nach Hause. 3-50-1000


 
3x aufs Maul geflogen - 50 Minuten zu schnell - 1000 Stecknadeln wg. Sommerhandschuhen.

Der Schnee ist auf den meisten Teile so sulzig, dass ich bergab nur langsam war und 3x abgeflogen bin.

Welcher Fürst fährt einen blauen Traktor?
Der hat zwischen Annaturm und Laubeparkplatz bis 19 Uhr Schnee geschoben.


----------



## Diamondbacker (3. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

mit Bestürzung habe ich heute eine traurige Nachricht erhalten.
Unser Trail-Bruder Jens Matthies (ohneworte) ist gestern Nachmittag verstorben.
Ich habe lange überlegt, ob das Forum der Richtige Ort ist so eine tragische Nachricht zu übermitteln.
Aber Jens war hier sehr aktiv und bei vielen beliebt und bekannt.
Mein Beileid möchte ich seiner Frau und Familie aussprechen.

Ruhe in Frieden Jens.

Stephan


----------



## EpischeEnte (3. April 2013)

Mein Beileid...

Ruhe in Frieden Ohne Worte :/


----------



## ssiemund (3. April 2013)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> ...Unser Trail-Bruder Jens Matthies (ohneworte) ist gestern Nachmittag verstorben.
> Ich habe lange überlegt, ob das Forum der Richtige Ort ist so eine tragische Nachricht zu übermitteln.
> Aber Jens war hier sehr aktiv und bei vielen beliebt und bekannt.
> Mein Beileid möchte ich seiner Frau und Familie aussprechen.
> ...


Hallo
ich weiss nicht was ich sagen soll, ich bin bestürzt. Auch ich möchte seiner Frau  und Familie mein tiefes Beileid aussprechen und behalte Jens in Erninnerung als sehr netten und symphatischen Bikekollegen bei der Dienstagabendrunde.
Stephan


----------



## taifun (3. April 2013)

Hallo Lieber Bikergemeinschaft und Freunde,


Nachdem ich mit der Frau von Jens (Nickname -ohne worte)gesprochen habe,
muß ich Euch und auch in Ihrem Namen leider mitteilen das es wahr ist und Jens gestern nachmittag verstorben ist.

Er wahr ein super Kollege und auch ein Freund.
Wir haben beruflich sehr viele lustige Sachen zusammen erlebt und so manchen Spaß zusammen gehabt.

Neben dem beruflichen sind wir auch im menschlichen auf einer Wellenlänge gewesen.Auch beim Biken stets einen lockeren Spruch drauf,auch wenn die Puste mal ausging.

Jens,Du wirst mir fehlen.
Möge der Herr dort oben Dir ein sonniges Plätzchen geben,
von dem Du immer Deine Famillie und Freunde aus schützen kannst.


----------



## the_Shot (3. April 2013)

Auch von mir, mein tiefstes Mitgefühl und Beileid.

send from slaughterhouse


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. April 2013)

Diamondbacker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mit Bestürzung habe ich heute eine traurige Nachricht erhalten.
> Unser Trail-Bruder Jens Matthies (ohneworte) ist gestern Nachmittag verstorben.
> ...



Auch von mir herzliches Beileid...
Ich kannte Ihn noch nicht lange, aber sein Fehlen hinterläßt eine Lücke in mir.
Ich könnte heulen, ey, warum gehen immer die guten zuerst?

Ich werde im Mai für Ihn fahren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaot-23 (3. April 2013)

Ich bin tief betroffen darüber, was ich hier über Jens lesen musste. 
Ich kannte ihn von der Dienstagsrunde, wo er stets gut gelaunt und hilfsbereit war. Auch hier im Forum ist er stets freundlich und in konfliktsituationen beschwichtigend gewesen.
Auch wenn ich Jens nicht besonders gut und lange kannte wird er mir fehlen. 

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid seinen Feunden und seiner Familie


----------



## kris. (3. April 2013)

****.
Ich kannte Jens zwar nicht persönlich, aber natürlich auch von mir mein herzliches Beileid!


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

Ich bin von der Nachricht sehr betroffen und mich überläuft es am ganzen Körper.... 
Jens war vorletztes WE noch bei mir zu Hause.
Mir hat er was von seinem Herzproblem erzählt..., liegt wohl schon etwas zurück, aber das ist mir gleich durch den Kopf gegangen...

War es ein Unfall?


----------



## bastis (3. April 2013)

auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid


----------



## Sumsemann (3. April 2013)

Auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid an seine Familie!!

Wir sind vor ein paar Wochen grad erst zusammen gefahren und hatten wirklich mächtig Spass auf der Tour!

Um so mehr schnürt es mir grad den Hals zu...


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. April 2013)

Es ist wirklich kaum in Worte zu fassen, unfassbar. Ich kannte Jens überhaupt nicht, nur vom lesen hier im Forum. Seinen Lieben und Freunden innerhalb und außerhalb dieses Forums wünsche ich alle Kraft dieser Welt.


----------



## hhninja81 (3. April 2013)

Ich bin gerade sehr traurig und möchte seiner Familie mein Beileid aussprechen...

RIP Digger (Du wirst mir fehlen)


----------



## taunusteufel78 (3. April 2013)

Jens war sehr aktiv in unserem ETWR-Talk und in der IG.
Täglicher Schriftwechsel und Telefonate mit ihm gehörten für einige von uns zum Alltag einfach dazu.


----------



## Metrum (3. April 2013)

Jens war immer da wenn man Hilfe benötigte, egal ob es ums Bike oder das Private ging, und wir hatten auch immer viel Spaß hier im Forum.
Es tut mir auch unsagbar leid, ich bin schockiert und sprachlos.
Ich möchte seiner Familie mein Beileid ausdrücken und wünsche ihr die Kraft mit dem Verlust umgehen zu können.

Wir werden dich nie vergessen Jens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triptube (4. April 2013)

Ich habe ihn als sehr angenehmen Zeitgenossen kennen gelernt, von einigen Fragen her, wo ich ihm sehr gerne weitergeholfen habe !
Habe mit ihm ein sehr netten Kontakt gehabt ! 

Herzlichstes und tiefstes Beileid seiner Familie und Verwandschaft und allen die ihn persönlich kanten ! Mir blieb dies leider verwehrt.

Du wirst weiter deine Runden im Universum drehen !!!!! 

Jens, du wirst mir sehr fehlen !!!!!

R.I.P. 

Steve


----------



## Kruko (4. April 2013)

Auch von meiner Seite mein aufrichtiges Beleid. Ich kann die Nachricht gar nicht fassen. Jens war immer ein Aktivposten hier im Forum.

Meine Anteilnahme gilt seiner Frau und seiner Familie.


----------



## monik1965 (4. April 2013)

guten Morgen, kannte Jens nicht. Aber auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beileid!
 auch an die Hinterbliebenen alles gute weiterhin!


----------



## The-Trailhunter (4. April 2013)

Es stimmt,
die guten und lieben gehen oft viel zu früh, habe voll den kalten Kloß im Bauch. Habe mit ihm noch vor Kurzen gequatscht. Er war ja unser Vertreter für Derby Cycle. Mein erster großer Ausritt gehört dir und ich verspreche dir das der waldboden Brennen wird.


----------



## stuhli (4. April 2013)

Guten Morgen.......kannte Jens nur vom Forum und nicht persönlich. 
Von mir aber auch aufrichtiges Beileid !


----------



## 1Tintin (4. April 2013)

Puhh...,
auch von mir mein aufrichtiges Beleid. Meine Anteilnahme gilt seiner Familie.

_Ich hatte mir fest vorgenommen  "Ohneworte" zu fragen, ob er mir ein paar Trails und Strecken Rund um Nienburg zeigt, man sollte dochg Dinge, die einem am Herzen liegen nie auf die lange Bank schieben._

R.I.P.

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiehenrenner (4. April 2013)

Kannte Jens vom sehen und über das Forum, da er bei uns im OWL Bereich sehr aktiv war......
Mein aufrichtiges Beileid, und viel Kraft und alles Gute den Hinterbliebenen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (4. April 2013)

Auch ich möchte seiner Familie mein herzlichstes Beileid aussprechen.

Zwar kannte ich Jens nicht, wie viele andere hier, persönlich, doch spätestens über den ETWR-Faden und seine erst kürzlich gestartete Moderatoren-Arbeit ist er mir als ein immer freundlicher, hilfsbereiter und gern auch zum Scherzen aufgelegter Mensch gewahr geworden.

Wir werden dich nicht vergessen, Jens!


----------



## MichiP (4. April 2013)

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid gilt der Familie und Freunden.

Auch ich kannte Jens nur hier aus dem Forum. Wir haben doch letztens noch per PN gequatscht und............

machet jut........


----------



## mountymaus (4. April 2013)

Auch von mir meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme, ich kannte ihn auch nur aus dem Forum.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. April 2013)

Auch ich kannte ihn nur aus dem Forum, habe aber viel von ihm gelesen. Die IBC wird ohne ihn nicht mehr so sein wie früher. Mein Beileid an die Familie.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (4. April 2013)

Ich möchte der Familie und den Personen die ihm nahe standen an dieser Stelle ganz viel Kraft wünschen.

Ruhe in Frieden!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (4. April 2013)

Auch ich möchte den Hinterbliebenen und Freunden des Verstorbenen hiermit meine aufrichtige Anteilnahme aussprechen, auch wenn ich ihn nicht persönlich kannte.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (4. April 2013)

ich bin auch 1 oder 2 mal mit Jens gefahren und halte ihn als einen lieben lustigen Menschen in meiner Erinnerung fest. Mein tiefes Beileid an seine Familie, die es sicher sehr unerwartet getroffen hat.


----------



## Al_Borland (4. April 2013)

Hier auch noch mal: Jens, mach's gut. Und leg schon mal ein paar gute Trails da oben an.

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid an die Familie.


----------



## unocz (4. April 2013)

machs gut jens
ich kann und will es nicht glauben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Huskyspeed (4. April 2013)

Auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid an seine Familie und Freunde!


----------



## Green-Arrow (4. April 2013)

Auch von mir, mein herzliches Beileid!!!!!Ruhe in Frieden!!!!!


----------



## Marian2481 (5. April 2013)

Auch von mir mein herzlichstes Beileid an seine Familie und Freunde!


------------------------------------------------------------------


Habe in der HAZ zwei Artikel gefunden die ich euch nicht vorenthalten will, der einer oder andere wird sie sicherlich schon gesehen haben.

Biker bauen illegale Rampen im Deister:
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...Biker-bauen-wieder-illegale-Rampen-im-Deister

Weitere illegale Biker-Strecken im Deister entdeckt: 
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...e-illegale-Biker-Strecken-im-Deister-entdeckt


Wir biker werden es weiterhin nicht leicht im Deister haben.

Gruß
Marian


----------



## taifun (5. April 2013)

http:// http://kreiszeitung.trauer.de/Traueranzeige/Jens-Matties
Für ohne worte......mir fehlen sie immer noch


----------



## Gamalix (5. April 2013)

Moin Gemeinde,

da kommt man fröhlich ins Büro und dann das. Ich kannte und kenne noch niemanden hier, doch solche Nachrichten sind nicht schön! Auch von meiner Seite ein Beileid!

Darf ich trotzdem ein anderes Thema anschlagen?


----------



## exto (5. April 2013)

Klar, mach mal!

Wer Jens kennt, wird wissen, dass er bestimmt nicht das Geringste dagegen hätte.


----------



## Gamalix (6. April 2013)

Ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr euch trefft und ob man dazu stoßen kann. Auch wie die routen sind, wo man am besten parkt usw.


----------



## sundancer (6. April 2013)

Gamalix schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne wissen wie ihr euch trefft und ob man dazu stoßen kann. Auch wie die routen sind, wo man am besten parkt usw.



Ich will morgen evtl. ne kleine Endurorunde ab Parkplatz Waldkater drehen. Kannst gerne mit kommen. Details koennen wir per PN klaeren. Wollte da so gegen 12:00Uhr los.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## So-wo (6. April 2013)

sundancer schrieb:


> Ich will morgen evtl. ne kleine Endurorunde ab Parkplatz Waldkater drehen. Kannst gerne mit kommen. Details koennen wir per PN klaeren. Wollte da so gegen 12:00Uhr los.
> Gruß
> Basti



Kann Frau sich Anschliesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. April 2013)

Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer 8:30 im BB oben am Fundament

...kann sich Frau auch anschließen


----------



## Scott865 (6. April 2013)

dabei.


----------



## So-wo (6. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer 8:30 im BB oben am Fundament
> 
> ...kann sich Frau auch anschließen



Puh so früh ...und ihr fährt bestimmt nur schnell 
Habe ja schon ne Stunde Anfahrt und kenne nur Treffpunkt Sportplatz barsinghausen


----------



## Quen (6. April 2013)

Ich lese gerade was am 02.04. passiert ist - ich bin fassungslos und unendlich traurig.

Ruhe in Frieden, Jens.

Sebastian


----------



## gloshabigur (6. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer 8:30 im BB oben am Fundament
> 
> ...kann sich Frau auch anschließen



Dabei!


----------



## HaJü__ (6. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ist morgen wie immer 8:30 im BB oben am Fundament
> 
> ...kann sich Frau auch anschließen



Auch dabei!
Stefan, kannst du bitte die Karte mitbringen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. April 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Puh so früh ...und ihr fährt bestimmt nur schnell
> Habe ja schon ne Stunde Anfahrt und kenne nur Treffpunkt Sportplatz barsinghausen


Früh stimmt, schnell nich', dafür laaaaange   

Mit was fährst du denn an, und von wo?


----------



## ssiemund (6. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...schnell nich', ...



Naja Matze, "nich 'schnell" ist immer relativ 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## sundancer (6. April 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Kann Frau sich Anschliesen



Grundsaetzlich ja. Steht bei mir aber noch nicht 100% fest, dass ich auch fahre. Wollte gegen Mittag am Parkplatz Waldkater Wennigsen starten.


----------



## Quen (6. April 2013)

Falls jmd morgen Bock auf RR hat. Ich treffe mich mit Chris gegen 10 Uhr am Jagdschloss Springe - geplant ist die Marienburg-Runde, sehr moderates Tempo.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## ssiemund (6. April 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Falls jmd morgen Bock auf RR hat. Ich treffe mich mit Chris gegen 10 Uhr am Jagdschloss Springe - geplant ist die Marienburg-Runde, sehr moderates Tempo...


... würde gerne, geht aber noch nicht 
Stephan


----------



## Quen (6. April 2013)

Bald wieder, Stephan!


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## matzinski (6. April 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Naja Matze, "nich 'schnell" ist immer relativ
> Gruß
> Stephan


stimmt, ist auch immer eine Frage der Tagesform. Ich fand' z.B. die Dienstagabendrunde im Oktober mal mit euch auch schnell  ....und kalt und dunkel


----------



## stefan64 (6. April 2013)

HaJü schrieb:


> Auch dabei!
> Stefan, kannst du bitte die Karte mitbringen!



Bin dabei.

Und die Karte bring  ich mit.


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. April 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Falls jmd morgen Bock auf RR hat. Ich treffe mich mit Chris gegen 10 Uhr am Jagdschloss Springe - geplant ist die Marienburg-Runde, sehr moderates Tempo.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



nächste woche komm ich mit


----------



## Spiro4 (6. April 2013)

Hi Frühschicht,

könnt ihr mich 9.20-9.30 am Teich einsammeln?

Tschüß   Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. April 2013)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> könnt ihr mich 9.20-9.30 am Teich einsammeln?
> 
> Tschüß   Holger


 geht klar


----------



## Straik (7. April 2013)

Auch dabei.


----------



## Quen (7. April 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nächste woche komm ich mit


Sauber, Sören. 
Würde mich sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Gamalix (8. April 2013)

Moin zusammen,

also erstmal hut ab! Danke das Ihr euch gemeldet habt, das ist ein guter einstand wie ich finde. Dazu mal ne Frage:

Gibt es einen Onlineplan? Man erzählte mir am Wochenende das von "Rakete" und Ü30, den Ü30 habe ich gefunden und bereits zu fuß mal abgeschritten 

Wo parkt ihr euer KFZ wenn ihr im Deister düsen wollt?


----------



## matzinski (8. April 2013)

Gamalix schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> also erstmal hut ab! Danke das Ihr euch gemeldet habt, das ist ein guter einstand wie ich finde. Dazu mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...



Eine Karte der Trails gibt es nicht. Da musst du dich durchfragen bzw. dich irgendeiner der Gruppen anschließen, die regelmäßig im Deister unterwegs sind (verabrede dich hier im Forum).

Am besten ist es, wenn man das Auto zu Hause lässt und per Bike anreist. Man kann dann auch mehr Zeit auf dem Bike verbringen und verschafft sich eine gute Grundlagenausdauer . Das geht natürlich nur, wenn man in vertretbarer Nähe zum Deister wohnt. Am Wochenende ist auch die S-Bahn von Hannover aus eine gute Option. Da triffst du mit ziemlicher Sicherheit auch Gleichgesinnte. Aussteigen kannst du an allen Bahnhöfen von Wennigsen bis Bantorf. Ansonsten gibt es rund um den Deister dutzende von Wanderparkplätzen. Da kann mal überall starten. 

Edit: wenn du eher an runter ballern und rauf schieben interessiert bist, empfehle ich dir zum Einstieg den Wanderparkplatz Waldkater Samstags/Sonntags ab 12:00. Da kannst du dich dann in die Karavane rauf zum Barbie und Grabweg einreihen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> stimmt, ist auch immer eine Frage der Tagesform. Ich fand' z.B. die Dienstagabendrunde im Oktober mal mit euch auch schnell  ....und kalt und dunkel


 
Wir sind halt die für schnelle Quickies.
Ich hätte aber gern auch eure Ausdauer 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nächste woche komm ich mit


Geht Ihr jetzt, im Angesicht des Sommers alle schwucken?



Gamalix schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> also erstmal hut ab! Danke das Ihr euch gemeldet habt, das ist ein guter einstand wie ich finde. Dazu mal ne Frage:
> 
> ...


 
Matzes Tipp ist der Beste! Am besten ohne Auto. Wg. Natur Co2, Kondition und so. Falls es nicht geht, bieten sich Basche Sportplatz, Nienstedter Pass, Wennigsen Waldkater Hülsebrinkstr. an.
Dies sind keine Geheimtipps - die Standen so schon im Prinz.
In den nächsten Wochen rechnen wir dort mit erhöhtem Aufkommen von Offiziellen und Schreiberlingen.


----------



## Gamalix (8. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Matzes Tipp ist der Beste! Am besten ohne Auto.


 
 Leider nein! Ich Arbeite ja nur hier und komme aus Hildesheim... Da wirds mit der anreise schwierig. Kondition habe ich sowieso nicht  

Ich bin doch Bergabradsportler!


----------



## Hitzi (8. April 2013)

Wenn du die Anreise nicht probierst wird es mit der Kondition nie etwas....


----------



## Gamalix (8. April 2013)

52 KM??? Und dann wieder zurück? Bin ich hier richtig? Es geht schon ums Downchillen oder?  *spass*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (8. April 2013)

Gamalix schrieb:


> 52 KM??? Und dann wieder zurück? Bin ich hier richtig? Es geht schon ums Downchillen oder?  *spass*



Du bist hier schon richtig..... 

Das muss man einfach mal probiert haben 

Aber wir machen gerade Vorbereitung fürs 24 Stunden Rennen..... also die Vorbereitung geht morgen richtig los


----------



## Muellbeutel (8. April 2013)

Aus Hildesheim bietet sich natürlich noch die Bahnverbindung an. Aber wenn Auto vorhanden und schneller... 
Zumindest triffst du im Zug zwischen 10 und 13 uhr am Wochenende zwangsläufig andere Biker - Mitfahrgelegenheiten.


----------



## Gamalix (8. April 2013)

Zugfahren find ich doof  Aber gut zu wissen. Wo issen nun die Rakete?


----------



## Power-Valve (8. April 2013)

Gamalix schrieb:


> Zugfahren find ich doof  Aber gut zu wissen. Wo issen nun die Rakete?



Das wird dir im Forum niemand erzaehlen... Einfach zum Deister fahren und dich am Waldkater oder Sportplatz in Basche an ne Gruppe dranhaengen...


----------



## matzinski (8. April 2013)

Gamalix schrieb:


> 52 KM??? Und dann wieder zurück? Bin ich hier richtig? Es geht schon ums Downchillen oder?  *spass*


Nööö, es gibt auch noch 'n paar Upchiller _(ich nenn' die jetzt mal so)_ hier. Die sterben aber bestimmt bald aus wenn der Sessellift an der Rakete endlich gebaut wird  Aber das ist Zukunftsmusik


----------



## Madeba (8. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Nööö, es gibt auch noch 'n paar Upchiller _(ich nenn' die jetzt mal so)_ hier. Die sterben aber bestimmt bald aus wenn der Sessellift an der Rakete endlich gebaut wird ...


nienich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Du bist hier schon richtig.....
> 
> Das muss man einfach mal probiert haben
> 
> Aber wir machen gerade Vorbereitung fürs 24 Stunden Rennen..... also die Vorbereitung geht morgen richtig los


 
Morgen, morgen...nur nicht heute. Sagen ....
Ich starte Morgen auch!
18 Uhr ab zuhause, wie "fast" immer Dienstags.
Es wird eher Aspahltlastig, aber schön.


----------



## ssiemund (8. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ....Ich starte Morgen auch!
> 18 Uhr ab zuhause, ....


 der war gut 
Stephan


----------



## Hitzi (8. April 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> nienich



So etwas nennt man die doppelte "Verneinung"..... stammt eigentlich aus Bayern  Nur die können sooooooo sehr die deutsche Sprache auspressen


----------



## firefighter76 (8. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Morgen, morgen...nur nicht heute. Sagen ....
> Ich starte Morgen auch!
> 18 Uhr ab zuhause, wie "fast" immer Dienstags.
> Es wird eher Aspahltlastig, aber schön.



ich starte auch morgen 
aber mit muckibude gestern 2,5h gefahren war wohl zuviel heute knie wieder doof


----------



## Quen (8. April 2013)

Ich bin schon gestartet...  Morgen geht's weiter - selbstverständlich auf dem RR.
 @chris2305 - SA wieder ne RR-Runde?

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## taifun (8. April 2013)

Wenn morgen die Dienstagsrunde startet,denkt an Jens,
er geht morgen auf seine letzte Dienstags Reise...

ich bin da


----------



## chris2305 (8. April 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Ich bin schon gestartet...  Morgen geht's weiter - selbstverständlich auf dem RR.
> @chris2305 - SA wieder ne RR-Runde?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Sebastian



Wenn dann Sonntag, da sieht das Wetter besser aus, mal schauen.vielleicht auch Samstag. Hoerman?


----------



## Quen (8. April 2013)

SO kann ich leider nicht.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## chris2305 (8. April 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> SO kann ich leider nicht.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Mal abwarten


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. April 2013)

taifun schrieb:


> Wenn morgen die Dienstagsrunde startet,denkt an Jens,
> er geht morgen auf seine letzte Dienstags Reise...
> 
> ich bin da



Zur Beerdigung würde ich es nicht schaffen.
Ich klappere dann morgen alle Punkte ab, an denen wir zusammen lustig waren.
Vielleicht treffe ich auch den Dachs

Zur Sicherheit packe ich aber den Turnbeutel ein, falls es pisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (9. April 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wenn dann Sonntag, da sieht das Wetter besser aus, mal schauen.vielleicht auch Samstag. Hoerman?


 
samstag passt mir auch besser. sonntag hat tochter handballturnier.


----------



## ssiemund (9. April 2013)

ha, es schneit endlich wieder, hatte schon befürchtet das schöne Wetter hält an


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. April 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> samstag passt mir auch besser. sonntag hat tochter handballturnier.


Vielleicht ziehe ich Slicks auf und komme mit.



ssiemund schrieb:


> ha, es schneit endlich wieder, hatte schon befürchtet das schöne Wetter hält an


Deswegen war ich nur im Firmeneigenen Fitnesscenter KRAFTWERK.

DESOLAT ist noch die netteste Umschreibung meiner muskulären Fitness.


----------



## ssiemund (10. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Deswegen war ich nur im Firmeneigenen Fitnesscenter KRAFTWERK.
> 
> DESOLAT ist noch die netteste Umschreibung meiner muskulären Fitness.


... wem sagst du das. War Montag beim Kettlebell-Training und kann mich seither nur noch eingeschränkt bewegen


----------



## Quen (10. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Vielleicht ziehe ich Slicks auf und komme mit.


----------



## firefighter76 (10. April 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... wem sagst du das. War Montag beim Kettlebell-Training und kann mich seither nur noch eingeschränkt bewegen





roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Deswegen war ich nur im Firmeneigenen Fitnesscenter KRAFTWERK.
> 
> DESOLAT ist noch die netteste Umschreibung meiner muskulären Fitness.



ihr luschen ihr braucht wohl mal nen personaltrainer, der euch mal so richtig in den arsch tritt


----------



## matzinski (10. April 2013)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> ihr luschen ihr braucht wohl mal nen personaltrainer, der euch mal so richtig in den arsch tritt


  
...
so was ähnliches hatte ich heut' morgen auch schon eingetippt, dann aber doch nicht gepostet


----------



## ssiemund (10. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...
> so was ähnliches hatte ich heut' morgen auch schon eingetippt, dann aber doch nicht gepostet


Das gilt nicht  ich bin entschuldigt, durfte die letzten 2 Monate nichts machen und radeln darf ich immer noch nicht.
Aber vorsicht, das ändert sich auch wieder und dann wird die nächste Dienstagrunde bei der du mitfährst noch schneller, dunkler und kälter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ach ja Flo, wir sprechen uns noch 
Stephan


----------



## firefighter76 (10. April 2013)

ich kann momentan auch nicht richtig radfahren knie im arsch und trainiere seit wochen nur oberkörper in der muckibude  ich will radfahren auf staubigen trails 
P.s.: hatte auch 8 wochen pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. April 2013)

Bekommen wir vielleicht bei dem einen oder anderen Rennen hier einen Deisterfreun.de-Express hin ? : 
http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm


----------



## chris2305 (11. April 2013)

Könnte passieren. Sonntag kann und will ich aber nicht


----------



## tom de la zett (11. April 2013)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Bekommen wir vielleicht bei dem einen oder anderen Rennen hier einen Deisterfreun.de-Express hin ? :
> http://www.challenge4mtb.de/rennen.htm



Hat noch jemand nen Deister Freunde Race Trikot, Größe M, zu vergeben...?

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. April 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Könnte passieren. Sonntag kann und will ich aber nicht



Genau, Sonntag will ich auch nicht.

evtl. - Kollerbeck
       - Dassel
       - Holzminden...das hört sich schon interessant an
       - 8 Stunden von Barntrup im 2er oder 3er Team

Bock hätte ich schon an den Rennen mitzufahren, mal gucken was die Familie und die Zeit so hergibt


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (11. April 2013)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand nen Deister Freunde Race Trikot, Größe M, zu vergeben...?
> 
> Viele Grüße, T.
> 
> Gesendet vom Samsung.



Ist wohl mal Zeit neu machen zu lassen....!! ??


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. April 2013)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ist wohl mal Zeit neu machen zu lassen....!! ??


 

na dann mal los. 
organisiere das , dann steht auch kurbelkraft und nicht mehr bikeinfection auf den teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (11. April 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na dann mal los.
> organisiere das , dann steht auch kurbelkraft und nicht mehr bikeinfection auf den teilen



Sören, ist dein Renner schon fit für SA?


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. April 2013)

türlich nicht. muss ich heute wohl bei beigehen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. April 2013)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ist wohl mal Zeit neu machen zu lassen....!! ??


 


hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na dann mal los.
> organisiere das , dann steht auch kurbelkraft und nicht mehr bikeinfection auf den teilen


 
Ich glaube auch, dass es mal wieder Zeit wird.
Wir sollten ein Team bilden, und ggf das Angebot vorsichtig erweitern.
Wer ist dabei?
Am WE bin zum Barbeque mit dem Geschäftsführer und Senior-Art-Director der Agentur, die die Entwürfe gemacht hat. Da spreche ich das schon mal an.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass es mal wieder Zeit wird.
> Wir sollten ein Team bilden, und ggf das Angebot vorsichtig erweitern.
> Wer ist dabei?
> Am WE bin zum Barbeque mit dem Geschäftsführer und Senior-Art-Director der Agentur, die die Entwürfe gemacht hat. Da spreche ich das schon mal an.
> ...


ich


----------



## Quen (12. April 2013)

Sören und Roudy, seid ihr morgen mit von der Partie?

Wir haben wieder 10 Uhr Jagdschloss angepeilt.


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2013)

wenn´s nicht regnet ,


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. April 2013)

ich ziehe aber ordentlich den Schnitt runter und werde schön im Windschatten bleiben


----------



## Quen (12. April 2013)

Kannst die ganze Zeit im Windschatten bleiben 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## chris2305 (12. April 2013)

Ich biete ja genug Windschatten


----------



## Quen (12. April 2013)

Das reicht für Sören dennoch nicht, oder? 


Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (12. April 2013)

Der, der ist schlank wie ein Reh


----------



## tom de la zett (12. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch, dass es mal wieder Zeit wird.
> Wir sollten ein Team bilden, und ggf das Angebot vorsichtig erweitern.
> Wer ist dabei?
> Am WE bin zum Barbeque mit dem Geschäftsführer und Senior-Art-Director der Agentur, die die Entwürfe gemacht hat. Da spreche ich das schon mal an.
> ...



:thumbup:

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## schaumi (12. April 2013)

kann mir jemand schreiben, wie der Wege-Zustand im Deister ist?

Ist der Schnee nun endlich weg und die Hauptwege frei???

Wie sieht mit den üblichen Trails aus (natürlich nicht der Ü30- der wird ja erst wieder befahren, wenns pudeltrocken ist)?

Danke


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. April 2013)

Schnee is weg. Trails sind Pampe.


----------



## matzinski (13. April 2013)

wer kommt morgen 8:30 zur Frühschicht (außer mir)?


----------



## HaJü__ (13. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen 8:30 zur Frühschicht (außer mir)?



Dabei!

Erste Frühlingsfrühschicht.
Ich freu mich


----------



## Straik (13. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen 8:30 zur Frühschicht (außer mir)?



Ich kann mich gar nicht entscheiden. Vielleicht auch das hier?

http://www.rv-concordia-hannover.de/www/index.php/rtf-radtouristik/316-rtf-foessefeld

Fühlt sich an wie Spaß vs. Pflicht.


----------



## matzinski (13. April 2013)

Die Frage ist: welche der beiden Veranstaltungen ist Pflicht, welche Spass


----------



## Straik (13. April 2013)

Lass mich überlegen 

Der deister ist schneefrei und trocken, quasi anspruchslos. Und das rad wird dreckig, weil es so staubt. Und wahrscheinlich falle ich wieder auf die fresse.
 Und die bremse am MTB schleift. Ich wollte da was optimieren, hat nicht geklappt.

Rennrad ist ja nur spannend, wenn man keine km in den Beinen hat. Und ca. 100 km bin ich dieses Jahr schon gefahren, also auch keine herausforderung 

Ich glaub, ich komme mit, falls ich nicht verschlafe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (14. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> wer kommt morgen 8:30 zur Frühschicht (außer mir)?



Dabei.....


----------



## matzinski (14. April 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Lass mich überlegen
> 
> Der deister ist schneefrei und trocken, quasi anspruchslos. Und das rad wird dreckig, weil es so staubt. Und wahrscheinlich falle ich wieder auf die fresse.
> Und die bremse am MTB schleift. Ich wollte da was optimieren, hat nicht geklappt.
> ...


absolut nachvollziehbare Entscheidungsfindung


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Schnee is weg. Trails sind Pampe.


 
Bei uns wars Pupstrocken und schnell.
An einigen Stellen eher wie Sauerkrautpups 

Voll wars überall und der Herr Feuerwehrmann mußte vor versammelter Truppe eine Bodenprobe nehmen und seinen Steuersatz zerbröseln.


----------



## ssiemund (15. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei uns wars Pupstrocken und schnell.
> An einigen Stellen eher wie Sauerkrautpups
> 
> Voll wars überall und der Herr Feuerwehrmann mußte vor versammelter Truppe eine Bodenprobe nehmen und seinen Steuersatz zerbröseln.


... wie, ich denke der Herr hat Knieschmerzen und jetzt fährt er trotzdem und packt sich schon wieder hin  neee, also sowas


----------



## Hitzi (15. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei uns wars Pupstrocken und schnell.
> An einigen Stellen eher wie Sauerkrautpups
> 
> Voll wars überall und der Herr Feuerwehrmann mußte vor versammelter Truppe eine Bodenprobe nehmen und seinen Steuersatz zerbröseln.



Fotos!


----------



## firefighter76 (15. April 2013)

Ergebnis von der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt im Deister dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. April 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... wie, ich denke der Herr hat Knieschmerzen und jetzt fährt er trotzdem und packt sich schon wieder hin  neee, also sowas


...und jetzt auch noch Kopf und Schulter


firefighter76 schrieb:


> Ergebnis von der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt im Deister dieses Jahr



Beim Einschlag von der Totem zerbröselt worden oder?
War halt ein kranker Bruder


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2013)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Ergebnis von der ersten richtigen Ausfahrt im Deister dieses Jahr


Wurde da etwa das zulässige Gesamtgewicht des verwendeten Fahrzeugs überschritten ??


----------



## firefighter76 (16. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wurde da etwa das zulässige Gesamtgewicht des verwendeten Fahrzeugs überschritten ??



freundchen ganz vorsichtig


----------



## 1Tintin (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

jemand heut noch im Deister unterwex?

Fahre kurzfristig nachher ab Basche Spochtplatz ne Runde zum eingewöhnen.

(und ich hoffe ich sehe keinen Schnee)

Gruss

Tintin


----------



## njoerd (17. April 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> jemand heut noch im Deister unterwex?
> 
> ...




Wer ist dieser Schnee?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (17. April 2013)

Ist es mittlerweile soweit abgetrocknet, dass man die Trails nicht mehr "zerfährt"?


----------



## Hagen3000 (17. April 2013)

Mittlerweile alles recht trocken und gut zu fahren.


----------



## 1Tintin (17. April 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser Schnee?



Nix Schnee, nur geile Piste

War ein Top Start heute im Deister, so kann der Sommer bleiben.


----------



## rAcInG_rAllE (17. April 2013)

Moin, würde am Samstag ganz gerne ne runde drehen, kenne mich allerdings nicht so gut aus.kann mich wer mitnehmen? Hätte im Gegenzug einen Platz von H aus im Auto frei! Danke
Ahoi
Ralle


----------



## sundancer (18. April 2013)

rAcInG_rAllE schrieb:


> Moin, würde am Samstag ganz gerne ne runde drehen, kenne mich allerdings nicht so gut aus.kann mich wer mitnehmen? Hätte im Gegenzug einen Platz von H aus im Auto frei! Danke
> Ahoi
> Ralle



Wir wollen am Samstag ne Endurorunde im Deister drehen. Start wird wohl ab Sportplatz Basche. Melde dich mal per PN mit Handynummer, dann besprechen wir die Details.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. April 2013)

Die Anmeldung für das Endurorennen in Willingen ist (noch) offen. Da ja immer enige aus dem Deister zum Festival fahren, ist das vielleicht für den ein oder anderen ganz passend. Wir sehen uns am Start!

http://enduroseries.net/index.php?lang=de


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. April 2013)

...ich dachte, er schreibt es selbst
=> Hoermi ist wieder da.

Gestern Dienstags-Feierabendrunde durch den kleinen Deister.
Kein Meckern, kein Motzen, kein Schmerz.
In 2 Stunden über 30 Kilometer mit über 700 Höhenmeter.

Es war wie eine Safari, lauter Wildschweine und Rehe.


----------



## matzinski (24. April 2013)




----------



## Nico Laus (24. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Es war wie eine Safari, lauter Wildschweine und Rehe.


Nettes Synonym für DH- und CC-Fahrer!


----------



## Madeba (24. April 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...
> => Hoermi ist wieder da.
> 
> Gestern Dienstags-Feierabendrunde durch den kleinen Deister.
> ...



muß das laaaangweilig gewesen sein. Wie oft hast Du Dich umgesehen, ob er noch da ist ?


----------



## schappi (24. April 2013)

Das passiert wenn Kinder keine Trails zum buddeln und basteln haben sondern an der Bahnstrecke spielen müssen.
Evel pass heute Nacht bloss auf!


----------



## matzinski (27. April 2013)

so, wieder am gewohnten Platz: Frühschicht, wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (27. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> so, wieder am gewohnten Platz: Frühschicht, wer ist morgen dabei?


Ich ...


----------



## Bueni (27. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> so, wieder am gewohnten Platz: Frühschicht, wer ist morgen dabei?



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, kommt Bemerode komplett !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (27. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> so, wieder am gewohnten Platz: Frühschicht, wer ist morgen dabei?



Ich


----------



## atrailsnail (27. April 2013)

Kann ich auch mal mitfahren? Wenn ja, welcher BikeTyp ist angemessen: CC oder AM (was anderes hab ich nicht!)?
Und wo müsste ich wo wann sein?


----------



## HaJü__ (27. April 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> so, wieder am gewohnten Platz: Frühschicht, wer ist morgen dabei?



Ich auch.
07:30 Uhr, Abfahrt Haustür.


----------



## Hitzi (27. April 2013)

Bin dabei.... Abfahrt 07.30 uhr.

Die Frühschicht trifft sich um *08.30 *uhr *auf* dem Benther Berg am Fundament.


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (28. April 2013)

Nachdem ich im Hannover-Thread schon hallo gesagt habe, auch hier ein kurzes Servus und bei einer der nächsten Touren würd ich mich gern anschließen.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## matzinski (28. April 2013)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Kann ich auch mal mitfahren? Wenn ja, welcher BikeTyp ist angemessen: CC oder AM (was anderes hab ich nicht!)?
> Und wo müsste ich wo wann sein?


Du warst gestern etwas spät dran. Deshalb ist es bei mir untergegangen. Ich hab' gesehen du kommst aus Neustadt. Daher wirst du wohl mit dem Auto  oder der S-Bahn in den D. anreisen. Der Treff am BB wird daher für dich nicht recht passen. Wir können dich beim nächsten Mal gegen ca. 9:45 am Waldkater oder Egestorf Bhf auflesen, du musst dich dann nur noch mal kurz vorher hier melden.

Edit: Ach so, bzgl. des Bikes: Ich denke wir betreiben so harmloses Freeriden, tun das manchmal aber auch ganz gern mit 'nem CC-Bike . Die Wahl der Waffen ist daher bei uns immer bunt durchmischt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impacem (28. April 2013)

Hey, ich wollt mich mal umhören wie es momentan im Deister aussieht. Gefahren bin ich seit einem DH-Unfall meiner Schwester vor rund 2 Jahren nicht mehr. Jetzt wo das gute Wetter sich wieder blicken lässt, hat mich tatsächlich auch die Lust wieder gepackt mein Bike aus der Garage zu holen und mich wieder vom Berg zu stürzen. 
Existieren die Trails noch, wie viele Downhiller sind überhaupt noch unterwegs und wie ist die Situation mit dem Förster? Mein letzter Stand war, dass ein Verein und eine damit verbundene Legalisierung bestimmter Trails im Aufbau wär. Würde mich freuen wenn mich jemand auf den neuesten Stand bringen könnte! Und falls eine Gruppe von DHern um die 20 rum existiert, würde ich mich der gerne einmal anschließen, bin sonst aber auch für alle Altersgruppen offen, nur schaff ichs allein ja doch nicht mich aufzuraffen 

mfg

dennis


----------



## atrailsnail (28. April 2013)

Danke für die Infos, werde mich gerne anschließen. Ob es gleich nächsten So was wird, muss ich sehen, ich melde mich dann Sa noch mal. 
Habe heute am Annaturm, Farnweg u Grabweg nach euch Ausschau gehalten,aber nur Vollprotektionierte  u Einzelgänger getroffen. 
Wie lange fahrt ihr denn so?


----------



## matzinski (28. April 2013)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos, werde mich gerne anschließen. Ob es gleich nächsten So was wird, muss ich sehen, ich melde mich dann Sa noch mal.
> Habe heute am Annaturm, Farnweg u Grabweg nach euch Ausschau gehalten,aber nur Vollprotektionierte  u Einzelgänger getroffen.
> Wie lange fahrt ihr denn so?


heute waren es bei mir 4:20/66/1055


----------



## Kieren (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo ich bin neu hier und komme aus der nähe ich wollte mal fragen wo ihr denn immer fahrt 
mache nämlich Videos für YouTube : https://www.youtube.com/user/ForestRockets?feature=guide
Und suche nach neuen Trails wäre nett wenn ihr mir eine Karte oder so etwas Schiken könntet


----------



## sundancer (3. Mai 2013)

Kieren schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin neu hier und komme aus der nähe ich wollte mal fragen wo ihr denn immer fahrt
> mache nämlich Videos für YouTube : https://www.youtube.com/user/ForestRockets?feature=guide
> Und suche nach neuen Trails wäre nett wenn ihr mir eine Karte oder so etwas Schiken könntet



Eine Karte wird dir niemand vom Deister schicken. 
Am besten einfach mal mitkommen, wenn sich Leute zum Fahren verabreden. Ideale Treffpunkte sind am Wochenende der Waldkaterparkplatz oder der Sportplatz nahe der Freilichtbuehne in Barsinghausen. Dort findet man immer Mitfahrer.
Gruß
Basti


----------



## MasterAss (4. Mai 2013)

Wer hätte Lust mir morgen mal ein paar Trails im Westdeister zu zeigen? Ein paar kenne ich schon, aber alles westlich vom Klo ist mir unbekannt.

Ich hätte ab 15h Zeit...


----------



## matzinski (4. Mai 2013)

Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB ?


----------



## Scott865 (4. Mai 2013)

ja.


----------



## stefan64 (4. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB ?



ja


----------



## schwermetall (4. Mai 2013)

Steffen bat mich, mein 2012er Video hier einzustellen.
OK, da ist es:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28182



P.S. ruckelt das bei euch auch so? Also das Original ruckelt nicht.
   Ansonsten Vimeo: 
https://vimeo.com/64855566


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (4. Mai 2013)

Da ruckelt gar nix!

Sehr geil


----------



## Straik (4. Mai 2013)

Ich bin raus.
Bei Sonnenschein fahr ich eh nicht so gerne.


----------



## zoomie (5. Mai 2013)

Sehr geiles Video, Alex !


----------



## Moeppmann (5. Mai 2013)

Hey @ alle!!!

Wollte mich mal unter der Woche morgens auf in den Deister machen... Mittwoch von Hannover HBF gegen 9-10 Uhr mit Zug Richtung Egestorf o.ä. und von da aus Gegend um Nienstädter Pass bearbeiten.... Andere Vorschläge werden gerne angenommen... Hauptsache rauf auffn Berg...

Hat wer Lust und Zeit??? Kondition Bergauf: laaaangsaaammm (Bike der Ü-17kg Klasse) Runter: Wird schon ... (eben 180mm Federweg....)...bin aber auch selber schon dezent Ü30.... 

Grüße aus Ricklingen....


----------



## momme (5. Mai 2013)

Schönes Video! Danke Alex.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (5. Mai 2013)

schwermetall schrieb:


> steffen bat mich, mein 2012er video hier einzustellen.
> Ok, da ist es:
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28182
> 
> ...



voll geil!


----------



## matzinski (5. Mai 2013)

schönes Video


----------



## matzinski (5. Mai 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Ich bin raus.
> Bei Sonnenschein fahr ich eh nicht so gerne.


Es hätte dir nicht gefallen - war alles staubtrocken und voll sonnig


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Mai 2013)

morgen dienstagsrunde ?
und wenn ja, welche art der räder ?
fully und 120er fahren oder
ht und hm sammeln ?

wäre bei dem wetter für ne schöne traillastige fully-runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (6. Mai 2013)

Habt Ihr schon in die Ergebnislisten vom Enduro-Rennen in Riva gesehen?

http://www.scribd.com/fullscreen/139444366?access_key=key-1d40mtoh480ornlee4hb

Jasper 8. (Hat sich zwischen die Wildhabers gequetscht )
Johann 63.

Glückwunsch!!


----------



## chris2305 (6. Mai 2013)

Und Daniel Jahn 32.er

Sauber Alle zusammen


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich war zwar nicht dabei, aber trotzdem schöne Grüße vom Team Last:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/06/last-bikes-grosses-team-grosses-kino-beim-teamtreffe/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Mai 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen dienstagsrunde ?
> und wenn ja, welche art der räder ?
> fully und 120er fahren oder
> ht und hm sammeln ?
> ...


 
Ja, 18:30 Tatern. Wer mit dem Hardtail kommt, sollte zumindest die Sattelstütze absenken können.


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Mai 2013)

geil war's


----------



## ssiemund (7. Mai 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geil war's


wer war denn alles dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (8. Mai 2013)

ich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Mai 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> geil war's


29km und 900 hm  habe ich dann aber auch im bein gespürt. 
An Alle: Es stand ein silberner PKW am Barbie auf der Kreuzung. Es würde mich nichtt wundern, dort jetzt "Behinderungen" zu finden


----------



## wichtigisimwald (8. Mai 2013)

Und auch hier noch die Bitte um Mithilfe für einen Deisterkollegen:


----------



## Cabalero (8. Mai 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Und auch hier noch die Bitte um Mithilfe für einen Deisterkollegen:



Na, der Kollege bin ich und auch wenn ich inzwischen glaube das, dass Rad längst zerlegt und auf diversen Kellern verteilt ist, wäre ich für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar. Manchmal gibt es ja komische Zufälle, oder Leute die jemanden kennen, die jemanden kennen. 

Das Rad wurde auf jeden Fall irgendwann zwischen dem 6.5.2013 14 Uhr und 7.5.13 12 Uhr aus unserem Keller in der Hartwigstr.  (nähe Königs-
worther Platz) gestohlen. Der Dieb hat die Hauseingangstür aufgebrochen, ist an allen Rädern der restlichen Hausbewohner vorbei, hat unseren Keller aufgebrochen und nur das Liteville genommen. 

Nach allem was ich heute so raus gefunden hab, ist das allerdings ganz normal. Das sind hochspezialisierte Profis. Die gucken sich ein hochwertiges Rad aus, finden raus wo es steht und hohlen es sich. Na ja, und in meinem Fall war das nicht mal schwer. Ich bin gerne mit dem Ding rumgefahren, wohne schön zentral und für den Keller brauchte man nicht mal schweres Werkzeug.

Also, Danke an Wichtigisimwald und Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (8. Mai 2013)

Cabalero schrieb:


> Na, der Kollege bin ich und auch wenn ich inzwischen glaube das, dass Rad längst zerlegt und auf diversen Kellern verteilt ist, wäre ich für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar. Manchmal gibt es ja komische Zufälle, oder Leute die jemanden kennen, die jemanden kennen.
> 
> Das Rad wurde auf jeden Fall irgendwann zwischen dem 6.5.2013 14 Uhr und 7.5.13 12 Uhr aus unserem Keller in der Hartwigstr.  (nähe Königs-
> worther Platz) gestohlen. Der Dieb hat die Hauseingangstür aufgebrochen, ist an allen Rädern der restlichen Hausbewohner vorbei, hat unseren Keller aufgebrochen und nur das Liteville genommen.
> ...



Wat ne Schei..e 
Ist es wenigstens über die gesamte Summe versichert?


----------



## Cabalero (8. Mai 2013)

als ich die Versicherung abgeschlossen hatte waren meine Räder nicht so teuer.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Mai 2013)

Wenn der Keller nur dir zugänglich ist, sollte das doch die Hausrat abdecken, oder nicht?


----------



## Cabalero (8. Mai 2013)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Wenn der Keller nur dir zugänglich ist, sollte das doch die Hausrat abdecken, oder nicht?



Ja, tut sie auch, aber nur bis zu einem gewissen Höchstsatz. Den kann man selber bestimmen (Beeinflusst natürlich den Preis der Versicherung) und da mein Rad damals ca. 1000 gekostet hat, waren 900 Erstattung ganz OK. Auf die Idee das jetzt zu erhöhen...  

Also, mein Tipp an Alle -> Ein Anruf bei der Versicherung dauert 5 min.


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (8. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## matzinski (9. Mai 2013)

Ein *Kellereinbruch* ist m.E. nicht der klassische Fahrraddiebstahl für den ein Höchstsatz in der Hausrat festgeschrieben ist. Meine Versicherung hat genau für diesen Fall mal den kompletten Schaden gezahlt. Das würde ich noch mal genau abklären. Ein Anwalt hilft ggf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennfa (9. Mai 2013)

Jupp, haste recht Matze .


----------



## Straik (9. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Es hätte dir nicht gefallen - war alles staubtrocken und voll sonnig



... und dieses wochenende bin ich auch nicht dabei. Liegt aber nicht am Wetter, ich mach kurzurlaub mit mon liebste


----------



## Kieren (10. Mai 2013)

sundancer schrieb:


> Eine Karte wird dir niemand vom Deister schicken.
> Am besten einfach mal mitkommen, wenn sich Leute zum Fahren verabreden. Ideale Treffpunkte sind am Wochenende der Waldkaterparkplatz oder der Sportplatz nahe der Freilichtbuehne in Barsinghausen. Dort findet man immer Mitfahrer.
> Gruß
> Basti



Danke Werde Hoffentlich mal vorbei schauen


----------



## Cabalero (10. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ein *Kellereinbruch* ist m.E. nicht der klassische Fahrraddiebstahl für den ein Höchstsatz in der Hausrat festgeschrieben ist. Meine Versicherung hat genau für diesen Fall mal den kompletten Schaden gezahlt. Das würde ich noch mal genau abklären. Ein Anwalt hilft ggf.



Ja, danke für den Tipp, ich werde das mal checken, aber ich glaube das wir auch Kellereinbrüche nur bis 1300 versichert haben. Also, großen Hoffnungen hab ich nicht. 
Zurzeit rede mir ein, das es nur ein Fahrrad war und Mckenzie auch ganz gute Räder baut. Vielleicht glaube ich es ja bald.


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2013)

Fühschicht morgen ausnahmsweise mal um 9:00?


----------



## Scott865 (11. Mai 2013)

@matzinski
waaaass
na gut bin dabei aber nur dies eine mal.
jetzt muss ich mir überlegen was ich morgen den ganzen tag,bis 9uhr mache.


----------



## Hitzi (11. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Fühschicht morgen ausnahmsweise mal um 9:00?



Das bringt hier alles durcheinander........ 

Bin dabei.....  08 Uhr Abfahrt ...... und jetzt werde ich die Nachbarn motivieren


----------



## stefan64 (11. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Fühschicht morgen ausnahmsweise mal um 9:00?



Bin dabei.
Endlich mal ausschlafen


----------



## atrailsnail (11. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich - endlich mal - dabei sein will, wo muss ich dann wann sein?
Gut wäre irgendwo Nähe Nienstedter Pass oder Annaturm, 
da ich von Barsinghausen her anrolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (11. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Fühschicht morgen ausnahmsweise mal um 9:00?



Dabei - bei der Spätschicht


----------



## Bueni (11. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Fühschicht morgen ausnahmsweise mal um 9:00?



Dabei! 
Habe für morgen mal einen Wunsch bezüglich der Strecke an die Reiseleitung. Beim letzten mal hatte ich noch mehrfach Bodenkontakt und wollte morgen mal probieren, ob das auch ohne geht! 
Wir sprechen morgen.


----------



## stefan64 (11. Mai 2013)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> Wenn ich - endlich mal - dabei sein will, wo muss ich dann wann sein?
> Gut wäre irgendwo Nähe Nienstedter Pass oder Annaturm,
> da ich von Barsinghausen her anrolle.



Wir könnten dich morgen um 10:15 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf aufgabeln.


----------



## atrailsnail (11. Mai 2013)

10.15 Egestorf Bahnhof. Habe entweder ein schwarzes oder ein braunes Giant.


----------



## stefan64 (11. Mai 2013)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> 10.15 Egestorf Bahnhof. Habe entweder ein schwarzes oder ein braunes Giant.



Alles klar.
Also dann bis morgen.


----------



## HaJü__ (11. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Fühschicht morgen ausnahmsweise mal um 9:00?



Dabei!
08:00 Uhr, Haustür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atrailsnail (12. Mai 2013)

Bin ich erster wieder zu Hause?
War super!!!


----------



## matzinski (12. Mai 2013)

Nö, ich war bereits 14:00 wieder daheim. Schön regnerisch und matschig war's.


----------



## Hitzi (12. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Fühschicht morgen ausnahmsweise mal um 9:00?


Tatsache! Es war eine Frage  Und wir sind alle schön drauf reingefallen 
*
Falls jemand eine Brille (orangefarbene Gläser, silberfarbenes Gestell, UVEX) auf dem Weg zum Annanturm, oberhalb des Farnweg, also nach dem Querweg im weiteren Verlauf nach oben/unten (Je nach Fahrtrichtung), gefunden haben sollte darf er sich gern ebei mir melden*


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. Mai 2013)

Heute Spätschicht für Spontane:
18:30 Tatern dann mal sehen. Eher langsam 

35km-900hm-2,5h
14 km/h im Mittel in der Spitze > 60 mit Fahrspielchen (Nicht Pfarrspielchen)


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Mai 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute Spätschicht für Spontane:
> 18:30 Tatern dann mal sehen. Eher langsam


 
dafür mit mind. 170mm federweg


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (15. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!

Für alle, die nicht selbst da sein konnten, gibts hier einen kurzen Bericht vom Rennen aus Riva:

wirfahrenfahrrad


Gruß,
Johann


----------



## taxifolia (15. Mai 2013)

9999 :-D
taxi


----------



## neddie (15. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche Biker/innen die es leid sind immer alleine zu Biken, oder sich nicht an einen Verein binden wollen.

Ich  Bike gern im kleinen und großen Deister. Je nach Lust und Laune bis zu  35Km.
Ich fahre aber keine Gewaltrennen mehr mit 39 Jahren, wo es zu Steil wird, wird auch mal geschoben, bin ja keine 20 mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also,  wenn Du oder Ihr Lust habt mal locker Mitzufahren und vielleicht auch so neue  Kontakte u Freundschaften sucht, dann meldet Euch doch mal. Ich würde  mich freuen.

Allerdings, Leute die mit aber mit ihrem Bike,Parts, oder Fitness angeben wollen, die sollten bei ihrem Verein bleiben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch können sich Leute melden die mit Mountainbiken anfangen wollen.

Ich fange nächste Woche wieder langsam mit Biken an und wollte erstmal ab in den kleinen Deister.

Oder schaut bei mir auf facebook rein: http://www.facebook.com/groups/243849025753140/


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Mai 2013)

neddie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche Biker/innen die es leid sind immer alleine zu Biken, oder sich nicht an einen Verein binden wollen.
> Ich Bike gern im kleinen und großen Deister. Je nach Lust und Laune bis zu 35Km.
> ...


 
Hallo, schön das du dich meldest. Wie du an der Nummer 10.000 in diesem Thread erkennst, sind hier viele zusammengekommen die dein Interesse teilen.

Also schau einfach, wer wann wo fährt oder schreib hier wann du im Deister bist und was du fahren willst. Hier tummeln sich von Forstwegtouren über Marathon, Allmountain bis hin zu Downhill alle Interessen.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. Mai 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Heute Spätschicht für Spontane:
> 18:30 Tatern dann mal sehen. Eher langsam


35km-900hm-2,5h
14 km/h im Mittel in der Spitze > 60 mit Fahrspielchen (Nicht Pfarrspielchen) 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dafür mit mind. 170mm federweg


 
Und ich durfte trotzdem mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (15. Mai 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 35km-900hm-2,5h
> 14 km/h im Mittel in der Spitze > 60 mit Fahrspielchen (Nicht Pfarrspielchen)


 
das war´n 900 hm


----------



## ssiemund (15. Mai 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 35km-900hm-2,5h
> 14 km/h im Mittel in der Spitze > 60 ...


 ich wollte ja eigentlich nächsten Dienstag wieder mitfahren, aber ich glaube ich überlegs mir nochmal 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Mai 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ich wollte ja eigentlich nächsten Dienstag wieder mitfahren, aber ich glaube ich überlegs mir nochmal
> Stephan


 
Vom überlegen wird es nicht besser. 
Und du weißt, dass wir immer zusammen fahren. 

Ich bin Dienstag nicht dabei, ich muss für das WE am Alfsee noch Deiche trainieren und bin deshalb ins MTB Trainingslager auf Wangerooge gefahren.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## ssiemund (16. Mai 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... ich muss für das WE am Alfsee noch Deiche trainieren und bin deshalb ins MTB Trainingslager auf Wangerooge gefahren....


  uiiihh, das nenn ich seriöse Vorbereitung, viel Spaß 
Stephan


----------



## neddie (17. Mai 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hallo, schön das du dich meldest. Wie du an der Nummer 10.000 in diesem Thread erkennst, sind hier viele zusammengekommen die dein Interesse teilen.
> 
> Also schau einfach, wer wann wo fährt oder schreib hier wann du im Deister bist und was du fahren willst. Hier tummeln sich von Forstwegtouren über Marathon, Allmountain bis hin zu Downhill alle Interessen.
> 
> ...




Thank You


----------



## Straik (17. Mai 2013)

Findet Sonntag wie gewohnt die Frühschicht statt? Das wäre der einzige Tag, an dem ich Zeit hätte.

Freuen würds mich ja und das Wetter soll auch schlechter werden


----------



## matzinski (17. Mai 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Findet Sonntag wie gewohnt die Frühschicht statt? Das wäre der einzige Tag, an dem ich Zeit hätte.
> 
> Freuen würds mich ja und das Wetter soll auch schlechter werden


Die Frühschicht findet statt - auf vielfachen Wusch wieder um 8:30  

Eigentlich wollte ich am Sonntag zum Dirtmasters Festival nach Winterberg. Das wird aber wohl nix. Ich bin daher am So wohl auch dabei. 

Das Wetter wird laut wetteronline leider erst Montag schlecht


----------



## Kacy (18. Mai 2013)

Für die vielen schönen Trails im Deister sollte euer Fahrwerk optimal abgestimmt sein.
Wem das noch nicht gelungen ist, hier die ultimative Vorgehensweise:

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/3483

-


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Mai 2013)

Sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (24. Mai 2013)

Am 25.August ist eine Street session in Hannover.
Wer ein Dirt,Trial,DH,FR,BmX, usw. hat kann gerne kommen und mit fahren.
Treffen ist um 10 Uhr am Hannover Hbf unterm Ernst August Pferd.
Wir Fahren dann alle Bike plätze in Hannover ab.


----------



## oelg (24. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte heute von Hannover zum deister und auf dem weg den benther mitnehmen.  Starten wollte ich zwischen 16 und 17 Uhr wer will auch?


----------



## HaJü__ (25. Mai 2013)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht aus dem Fahrerlager am Alfsee. Wetter hält noch. Bisher kein Regen. Ergebnisse auf aktivsee.de. Exto u Begleitung 2011 2012. Ha-Jü und Hitzi 2013 u 2014..... Die 4 er haben wir auch schon getroffen. Die Strecke ist technisch anspruchsvoller geworden. Viele Graswege und zum Teil tiefer Boden u steile Rampen den Deich rauf. Stimmung bisher noch Super


----------



## stefan64 (25. Mai 2013)

Die Frühschicht ist morgen dreigeteilt.
Einige fahren am Alfsee und einige im Harz.
Ich fahre morgen die normale Frühschicht um 8:30 am BB.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## ssiemund (25. Mai 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht ist morgen dreigeteilt.
> Einige fahren am Alfsee und einige im Harz....


... bist du sicher das die radfahren im Harz, oder doch eher ski 
Stephan


----------



## Scott865 (25. Mai 2013)

ich setzte erstmal wieder ein bissel aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueni (25. Mai 2013)

Kleiner Zwischenbericht aus dem Fahrerlager am Alfsee. Wetter hält noch. Bisher kein Regen. Ergebnisse auf aktivsee.de. Exto u Begleitung 2011 2012. Ha-Jü und Hitzi 2013 u 2014..... Die 4 er haben wir auch schon getroffen. Die Strecke ist technisch anspruchsvoller geworden. Viele Graswege und zum Teil tiefer Boden u steile Rampen den Deich rauf. Stimmung bisher noch Super 

Sieht doch Super aus, lasst Euch vom Regen nicht unterkriegen!


----------



## Bueni (25. Mai 2013)

Die Frühschicht ist morgen dreigeteilt.
Einige fahren am Alfsee und einige im Harz.
Ich fahre morgen die normale Frühschicht um 8:30 am BB.
Jemand dabei?

Fahre morgen ne frühe Frühschicht, will um 11 wieder zurück sein!


----------



## matzinski (25. Mai 2013)

Bin morgen zur Frühschicht dabei (wenn's nich ganz und gar Land unter ist)


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (26. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bin morgen zur Frühschicht dabei (wenn's nich ganz und gar Land unter ist)


wenn's nicht die ganze Nacht regnet ... ich schau mir das morgen früh mal an ...


----------



## matzinski (26. Mai 2013)

Das Land ist unter. Ich bin für heute raus.


----------



## stefan64 (26. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Das Land ist unter. Ich bin für heute raus.



Bin dann wohl auch raus.


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Mai 2013)

Exto & Kwark sind schon sensationelle 23 Runden gefahren.
Weiter so! Gebt alles!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (26. Mai 2013)

Scheint ne mehrstündige Unterbrechung gegeben zu haben :what:


----------



## matzinski (26. Mai 2013)

Die zeitmessung scheint irgendwie fehlerhaft zu sein. Hajü hatte vor der Unterbrechung eine 5:30 Std Runde


----------



## ssiemund (26. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die zeitmessung scheint irgendwie fehlerhaft zu sein. Hajü hatte vor der Unterbrechung eine 5:30 Std Runde


in Viererteam deisterfreun.de 1 gibts das auch, 1:41:38


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (26. Mai 2013)

War heute Nacht ein paar Stunden unterbrochen. Die 1,41 std resultieren aus Sturz mit Krankenhaus und warten auf den staffelstab


----------



## ssiemund (26. Mai 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> War heute Nacht ein paar Stunden unterbrochen. Die 1,41 std resultieren aus Sturz mit Krankenhaus und warten auf den staffelstab


 ohhh Mist, hoffentlich nicht zu schlimm, gute Besserung auf jedenfall schon mal von hier. 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Kieren (26. Mai 2013)

Hab nen neues Video mit nem Kumpel das nächste wird im Deister gedreht 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3WQb35nku0"]Easy Going/ Gopro Hero 2 - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die zeitmessung scheint irgendwie fehlerhaft zu sein. Hajü hatte vor der Unterbrechung eine 5:30 Std Runde



Matze, die Unterbrechung wurde zur letzten Runde davor addiert. Wir waren uns eigentlich einig, die Unterbrechung blöd zu finden. War halt Deisterwetter. Es waren aber einfach zu viele Spacken unterwegs, die Angst um ihr Material hatten und bei der Rennleitung rumgeweint haben. Die deisterfreun.de Truppe ist während der fiesesten Phase jedenfalls ordentlich nach vorn gegangen. Kwark und ich haben zwischenzeitlich am 5. Platz geschnuppert, während Hitzi sein Material mit grober Gewalt hat richten lassen 
Die beiden On One Siglespeeder haben geschnurrt, wie die Kätzchen. Erfolg durch Verzicht halt 
Hitzi, die Heißdüse hat eine letzte Runde um genau EINE Sekunde verpasst, sonst hätte er mir auf der letzten Runde der Vereinsmeisterschaft noch mal Beine gemacht 
Nass war's, kalt war's schön war's !


----------



## exto (26. Mai 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> War heute Nacht ein paar Stunden unterbrochen. Die 1,41 std resultieren aus Sturz mit Krankenhaus und warten auf den staffelstab



Hätteste mal was gesagt. Wir hatten einen über. hat Maren auf'm Klo gefunden


----------



## ssiemund (26. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> ...Die beiden On One Siglespeeder haben geschnurrt, wie die Kätzchen. Erfolg durch Verzicht halt


also das mit dem Verzicht kann ich nachempfinden, ich hab heute auch aufs Radeln verzichtet 
Meine Hochachtung 
Stephan


----------



## chris2305 (26. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Hätteste mal was gesagt. Wir hatten einen über. hat Maren auf'm Klo gefunden



TzTzTz, was Frauen so alles mit auf Klo nehmen:

Und Respekt Ihr beiden Zweier, bei den sch......Bedingungen durchzufahren


----------



## matzinski (27. Mai 2013)

Saubere Leistung Junx 

Was hat der Hitzi kaputt gemacht? Es war doch gerade alles so schön repariert


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Mai 2013)

alles was mit schaltung zu tuen hat ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (27. Mai 2013)

Hi, habe mir kurz vor dem langen Nachtritt ( 6 Runden ) die Kette in der ersten Steigung hochgezogen. Aber ordentlich. Umwerferkäfig verbogen. Umwerfer komplett loose und es ging nur noch das kleine Ritzel. Also eine Runde auf dem Kleinen 

Dann also Not OP beim Stand von B.O.C.  Auch wenn viele Meckern aber die haben mir echt gut über die Nacht geholfen.

Umwerfer so zurecht gebogen, dass ich noch auf dem mittleren und kleinen Ritzel fahren konnte. Neue Kette drauf und weiter gings.

Ach ja, das Schaltwerk hatte auch noch einen mitgekriegt.... also auch noch einmal gerade gebogen. @Matzinksi : Dabei habe ich fast einen Herzinfarkt gekriegt, gerade weil wir letzte Woche auch schon kräftig dran gewerkelt hatten. Ich habe noch kein neues Schaltauge und damit wäre es der Totalausfall geworden. Dann hätten wir jedesmal das Bike von Ha-Jü umgebaut. Start Nr, Klickies, Sattel 
Ich hätte mal eine neue Kette auflegen sollen 
Jetzt also neues Schaltauge bestellen..... 

Ansonsten zur Veranstaltung: Die Wetterlage war nicht TOP aber wir sind ja Kummer gewohnt in diesem Jahr 
Dadurch wurde die Strecke auf Dauer natürlich technisch anspruchsvoller aber das war auch nicht das Problem.
Später wurden dann einige Streckenabschnitte entschärft in dem man sie komplett heraus genommen hat. Bei dem "Nutella" Abschnitt konnte ich es ja noch verstehen aber die anderen Entschärfungen hätte man nicht gebraucht.... so wurde die Strecke einfacher und die Rundenzeiten entsprechend schneller.....also theoretisch 

Wer keinen Deich runter kommt soll bitte keine MTB Rennen fahren......  
Und das man sich mal auf die Fresse packt gehört zu einem Rennen dazu..... 

Danach war nur noch durchhalten angesagt.... Naja und das ich um eine Sekunde die letzte Durchfahrt verpasst habe, war zwar im ersten Moment ärgerlich aber es hätte an dem Gesamtstand nichts verändert 

Insgesamt wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung an einer tollen Location. Der Campingplatz ist echt gut und der Service im Verpflegungszelt war zu jedem Zeitpunkt des Rennens Supi.....

Nächste Jahr wieder?


----------



## matzinski (27. Mai 2013)

Du erinnerst dich? Ich habe dir noch 'nen Ersatzschaltauge mitgeben wollen 

Brauchste 'nen Werkstatt-Termin?


----------



## hoerman2201 (27. Mai 2013)

hallo dienstagsrunde 

hat wer lust morgen zu fahren oder habt ihr nach der schlammschlacht am WE die schnauze noch voll 
(obwohl ausgeruht müsstet ihr ja sein )

vg hoerman


----------



## firefighter76 (27. Mai 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo dienstagsrunde
> 
> hat wer lust morgen zu fahren oder habt ihr nach der schlammschlacht am WE die schnauze noch voll
> (obwohl ausgeruht müsstet ihr ja sein )
> ...



ich gehe morgen chillen in der sauna


----------



## ssiemund (28. Mai 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo dienstagsrunde  ...
> vg hoerman


 würde mitkommen wenn du mich mitnimmst und dein Tempo etwas drosselst 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Mai 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo dienstagsrunde
> hat wer lust morgen zu fahren oder habt ihr nach der schlammschlacht am WE die schnauze noch voll
> (obwohl ausgeruht müsstet ihr ja sein )
> vg hoerman


 
Ich bin raus für heute, habe mein Wochenendfahrrad in Teile zerlegt und werde mit dem Mikroskop nach dem Fehler der zum Schheitern führte suche 
KANN JA NICHT AN MIR GELEGEN HABEN ! 

Geil war trotzdem irgendwie.
Deshalb haben wir auch bis zur Siegerehrung ausgeharrt um die beiden 2-er auf der Bühne bejubeln zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (28. Mai 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Du erinnerst dich? Ich habe dir noch 'nen Ersatzschaltauge mitgeben wollen



Vielleicht 




> Brauchste 'nen Werkstatt-Termin?



ich brauch erst mal neue Teile  Umwerfer X9 down pull.....


----------



## ssiemund (28. Mai 2013)

So, Dienstagabendrunde beendet, begleitet von wunderschönem Vogelgezwitscher, abendlicher Sonne und einem herrlichen Grün, sonst war niemand da  wo sind eigentlich die ganzen Dienstagabendfahrer, Quen, Skaot, Vincvega, Taifun, alle keine Lust kann doch wohl nicht sein. Da ist einmal schönes Wetter und alle bleiben zu Hause, versteh ich nicht und am Rad schrauben oder in die Saune gehen kann man auch wenn's regnet, gell Roudy und Flo.
Stephan


----------



## hoerman2201 (28. Mai 2013)

nächste woche bin ich zu 100% dabei


----------



## Quen (29. Mai 2013)

Melde: "keine Lust".

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## firefighter76 (29. Mai 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Melde: "keine Lust".
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian



Lust kommt beim radeln


----------



## ssiemund (29. Mai 2013)

Quen schrieb:


> Melde: "keine Lust".
> 
> Grüße
> Sebastian


 waaaas, wie gibt's denn sowas, kann gar nicht sein Quen. Probiers halt, das wird wieder 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Mai 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> nächste woche bin ich zu 100% dabei


 
Ich auch 
Da das Hardtail erstmal generalüberholt wird, komme ich mit dem braunen Pony


----------



## hoerman2201 (30. Mai 2013)

okay 18:30 t-pfahl


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

Noch mal zur Erinnerung oder für Kurzentschlossene:

H+8


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Mai 2013)

Erdrutsch im Deister
Schraubeweg verschüttet
http://www.sn-online.de/Schaumburg/Rodenberg/Lauenau/Schraubeweg-im-Deister-verschuettet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (30. Mai 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> okay 18:30 t-pfahl


 na, geht doch 
Stephan


----------



## Hitzi (30. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Noch mal zur Erinnerung oder für Kurzentschlossene:
> 
> H+8



Die Südhalbkugel des Landkreises dürfte problematisch werden


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (30. Mai 2013)

Coole Sache, Exto! Viel Spaß und grüß mir den Landkreis Celle!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (30. Mai 2013)

Papperlapapp!

Da schwimmen wir drüber hinweg!


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Die Südhalbkugel des Landkreises dürfte problematisch werden



Das ist doch der Deister, oder? Ich dachte, Land unter sei eher so im Raum Celle. Egal, loift schon. Bin schließlich wieder mit bewährter Schlechtwettertechnik unterwegs 

Ready to rumble!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (30. Mai 2013)

Uff!

Ich fühl mich etwas overdressed was krams und Taschen angeht!


----------



## Madeba (30. Mai 2013)

Leider ist mein Rad nicht fertig. Außerdem ist wieder so eine unsägliche Terminkollision dazwischen gekommen 
Vermutlich hätte ich aber eher noch weniger mitgenommen. Sieht ja geradezu so als, als ob Axel irgendwo campieren will


----------



## exto (30. Mai 2013)

Will ich tatsächlich, Markus. Ich muss morgen ganz früh erst noch arbeiten. Da werd ich bestimmt zwischendurch noch müde  Is sogar n Zelt versteckt


----------



## -rabe- (30. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Das ist doch der Deister, oder? Ich dachte, Land unter sei eher so im Raum Celle. Egal, loift schon. Bin schließlich wieder mit bewährter Schlechtwettertechnik unterwegs
> 
> Ready to rumble!



Moin Axel, ich wünsch dir und allen anderen Teilnehmern viel Spaß und Nachts einen trockenen Schlafsack. 

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (31. Mai 2013)

exto schrieb:


> ... Is sogar n Zelt versteckt




Du wirst alt...

viel Spass !


----------



## iQue82 (31. Mai 2013)

Hi zusammen,

hab mir gerade die H+8 Strecke angeschaut. Wenn ihr dann durch Uetze kommt . . . da ist dieses Wochenende Schützenfest  

Direkt rechts neben dem Eingang zum Platz ist ein Rot-Kreuz Zelt. Die Damen und Herren dort sind bestimmt bereit mal eine Weile auf eure Bikes aufzupassen, falls ihr euch eine Runde stärken möchtet.


----------



## sundancer (31. Mai 2013)

iQue82 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hab mir gerade die H+8 Strecke angeschaut. Wenn ihr dann durch Uetze kommt . . . da ist dieses Wochenende Schützenfest
> 
> Direkt rechts neben dem Eingang zum Platz ist ein Rot-Kreuz Zelt. Die Damen und Herren dort sind bestimmt bereit mal eine Weile auf eure Bikes aufzupassen, falls ihr euch eine Runde stärken möchtet.



Oh, hier gibts doch noch ein paar Biker aus Uetze? Dachte bisher, ich waere der einzige hier in der Gegend.


----------



## iQue82 (31. Mai 2013)

sundancer schrieb:


> Oh, hier gibts doch noch ein paar Biker aus Uetze? Dachte bisher, ich waere der einzige hier in der Gegend.



LOL - wir kennen uns doch schon.  Wir hatten die kurze Enduro-Tour Deister im Schnee. Mein Torque einweihen . . .


----------



## sundancer (31. Mai 2013)

Stimmt ja


----------



## matzinski (1. Juni 2013)

Morgen Frühschicht zur gewohnten Zeit: 8:30 BB. Das Wetter wird gut. Es soll trocken bleiben - zumindestens von oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straik (1. Juni 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht zur gewohnten Zeit: 8:30 BB. Das Wetter wird gut. Es soll trocken bleiben - zumindestens von oben.



Ich bin raus. 16° Wassertemperatur, da geh ich ne runde schwimmen


----------



## atrailsnail (1. Juni 2013)

Wir haben heute den "Bunker-Trail" getestet. Super Teil   , aber bei der Nässe kaum zu fahren. Ein Köpper beim letzten Sprung, aber glimpflich ausgegangen!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (1. Juni 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht zur gewohnten Zeit: 8:30 BB. Das Wetter wird gut. Es soll trocken bleiben - zumindestens von oben.


dabei ...


----------



## matzinski (1. Juni 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. 16° Wassertemperatur, da geh ich ne runde schwimmen


Na dann viel Spass


----------



## Marcello29 (2. Juni 2013)

Hallo


----------



## Fluidman (2. Juni 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...fcake-fr2-180mm/122361844-230-2925?ref=search


----------



## MasterAss (3. Juni 2013)

Ist die Bredenbeck-Runde morgen unterwegs? Wenn ja, Hardtail oder Enduro?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juni 2013)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Ist die Bredenbeck-Runde morgen unterwegs? Wenn ja, Hardtail oder Enduro?



Enduro.
Treff ist 18:30 am Taternpfahl.
Also ca. 17:30-17:45 auf dem Parkplatz am Sportplatz.


----------



## ssiemund (3. Juni 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Enduro.
> Treff ist 18:30 am Taternpfahl.
> Also ca. 17:30-17:45 auf dem Parkplatz am Sportplatz.


wird knapp, geht nicht auch 18:00 wie letztes Jahr 
Stephan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juni 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> wird knapp, geht nicht auch 18:00 wie letztes Jahr
> Stephan


 
Doch 
Entweder wir sind dann "noch" da, oder drehen eine kurze Runde und holen dich um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz ab.

Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2013)

bleibt es dann bei 18:30 oder darf es ein paar minuten später sein ?


----------



## ssiemund (4. Juni 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Doch
> Entweder wir sind dann "noch" da, oder drehen eine kurze Runde und holen dich um 18 Uhr am Parkplatz ab.
> 
> Bis später


prima, bis heute Abend
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2013)

geile runde gewesen . 
nächste woche selbe uhrzeit, selbe stelle


----------



## kwark (4. Juni 2013)

Yai, war cool!


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Yai, war cool!




dann aber mit sat 

schlimmer als das 2.te mal 120er wird´s auch nicht.
bin mit ordentlich schwung in den steilhang und hab´s gerade noch in die kurve geschafft.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Juni 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dann aber mit sat
> 
> schlimmer als das 2.te mal 120er wird´s auch nicht.
> bin mit ordentlich schwung in den steilhang und hab´s gerade noch in die kurve geschafft.


 
Wenn man dich mal allein läßt 
Wir sind über die Streitbuche zurück, die letzten 1.000 Meter musste ich allerdings abreissen lassen, weil mein luftloser Hintereifen kein hohes Tempo zuließ. habe das Rad dann nur weggestellt und werde heute mal schauen woran es lag 

Bääh: Da fahre ich mal wieder Butyl, weil alle über meine Latexschläuche lachen und?! Der Schlauch reißt ohne Einwirkungen an der Schweißnaht auf. 

33 km - 850 Hm - 3h


----------



## geq (7. Juni 2013)

Zufällig jm. Aus hannover und umgebung lust morgen mit nach schulenberg zu fahren?
Habe noch 2 plätze frei...


----------



## stefan64 (8. Juni 2013)

Frühschicht morgen zur gewohnten Zeit.
8:30Uhr am BB.


----------



## HaJü__ (8. Juni 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen zur gewohnten Zeit.
> 8:30Uhr am BB.



Dabei!!
Abfahrt Bemerode um 07:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (8. Juni 2013)

Bin nicht dabei. Wir sehen uns später am Annaturm.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. Juni 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen zur gewohnten Zeit.
> 8:30Uhr am BB.


dabei ...


----------



## Hitzi (9. Juni 2013)

Aha....

Der "No Buddel" e.V. ist unterwegs 

Ich durfte nicht......


----------



## tom de la zett (9. Juni 2013)

No bummel grüßt No buddel.
Heute machen wir Abendrunde.

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Hitzi (9. Juni 2013)

Wir machen Abendessen  

Egal ob No Buddel oder No Bummel e.V.


----------



## r0ckZ0r (9. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo oder bei wem man seine Laufräder *anständig* zentrieren lassen kann?

Hannover und Umgebung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (9. Juni 2013)

conni´s radshop, Königsworter str.19

der Meister ist larm, aber zentriert er  erste Sahne


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Juni 2013)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo oder bei wem man seine Laufräder *anständig* zentrieren lassen kann?
> 
> Hannover und Umgebung...



Leo von ATB ist gut


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (9. Juni 2013)

janisj schrieb:


> conni´s radshop, Königsworter str.19



Ich war länger nicht mehr in Hannover....beim letzten Mal gab es Conni nicht mehr.
Hat der wieder geöffnet?


----------



## janisj (9. Juni 2013)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> Ich war länger nicht mehr in Hannover....beim letzten Mal gab es Conni nicht mehr.
> Hat der wieder geöffnet?



vor 2 Jahren waren die noch am leben


----------



## sundancer (9. Juni 2013)

Connis Radshop ist schon seid ca. einem Jahr zu


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juni 2013)

heute abend wieder gemütliche trailrunde .
treffpunkt 18:30 uhr am taternpfahl


----------



## Dease (11. Juni 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> heute abend wieder gemütliche trailrunde .
> treffpunkt 18:30 uhr am taternpfahl



Ich bin für diese Woche raus! Ein paar Tage Zwangspause. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. Juni 2013)

Wen trifft man denn am Wochenende in Willingen? Jemand beim Enduro Rennen am Start oder als Besucher vor Ort?


----------



## chris2305 (11. Juni 2013)

Versuche heute Abend nachzukommen. Evtl. gegen 18.30 Uhr Laube

Bin wohl am Samstag in Willingen, aber nicht um am Rennen teilzunehmen..


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Juni 2013)

Bin in Willingen dabei...aber nicht beim Rennen.

Trotzdem will ich mir so ein Spektakel mal angucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (11. Juni 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> heute abend wieder gemütliche trailrunde .
> treffpunkt 18:30 uhr am taternpfahl


 Also gemühtlich ist ja nicht, aber ich komme trotzdem 
Stephan


----------



## Dease (11. Juni 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Also gemühtlich ist ja nicht, aber ich komme trotzdem
> Stephan



Reine Übungssache


----------



## Homer_Simplon (11. Juni 2013)

Ich darf nach ein paar Wochen Bike und MTB-Foren Abstinenz (letzteres war wohl kein wirklicher Verlust) mal wieder langsam auf gerader Strecke rollen. Ich wäre schwer begeistert, wenn es jemanden gibt, dem das nicht zu langweilig ist, und mir Gesellschaft leistet. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## exto (11. Juni 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Ich bin für diese Woche raus! Ein paar Tage Zwangspause. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder



Hast du schon wieder dein Equipment zersplittert?


----------



## Dease (11. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Hast du schon wieder dein Equipment zersplittert?



Jepp. An meinem Rahmen hat sich nach einem kleinen Sturz der erste Buchstabe vom Decal zur Hälfte abgelöst. So kann ich mich unmöglich im Wald blicken lassen


----------



## atrailsnail (11. Juni 2013)

@exto: Schreib doch mal was über das hplus8. Wie viele Teilnehmer? Wie war die Strecke? Wie lange haste gebraucht?


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2013)

um mal wieder zu den wichtigen themen zurückzukommen ,

dk (deisterkreisel) 6 wird am samstag, den 17/08/13 stattfinden . 
wie immer ist die teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzt.
also wer zuerst kommt ...

1. hoerman
2. .........
3. .........


----------



## chris2305 (12. Juni 2013)

dk (deisterkreisel) 6 wird am samstag, den 17/08/13 stattfinden . 
wie immer ist die teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzt.
also wer zuerst kommt ...

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. .........


----------



## kwark (12. Juni 2013)

dk (deisterkreisel) 6 wird am samstag, den 17/08/13 stattfinden . 
wie immer ist die teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzt.
also wer zuerst kommt ...

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (12. Juni 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> dk (deisterkreisel) 6 wird am samstag, ...


Hallo Sören
könntst du bitte mal für die "Neuen" erklären was das ist, auch wenn meine Teilnahme dieses Mal eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## chris2305 (12. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Sören
> könntst du bitte mal für die "Neuen" erklären was das ist, auch wenn meine Teilnahme dieses Mal eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
> Gruß
> Stephan


 

gerne  
ist quasi eine deisterumrundung - bzw durchfahrung auf trails.
gemütlich bergauf und jeder in seinem tempo auf den deistertrails bergab.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Juni 2013)

Ich meine gehört zu haben, es wird zwischendurch auch an den vorhandenen Verpflegungsstationen pausiert und gespeist, damit wieder Energie für den nächsten Uphill da ist. 

Termin sieht mal gut aus.

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. ...


----------



## janisj (12. Juni 2013)

dk (deisterkreisel) 6 wird am samstag, den 17/08/13 stattfinden . 
wie immer ist die teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzt.
also wer zuerst kommt ...

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. .........janisj
5.


----------



## Dease (12. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (12. Juni 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ...dk (deisterkreisel) 6 wird am samstag, den 17/08/13 stattfinden ...



was haben bloß alle mit dem 17.08. ? 

Das wäre für mich jetzt schon die vierte Veranstaltung an diesem Tag, also leider mal wieder ohne mich


----------



## Hannoveraner (12. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner


----------



## exto (12. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner 
8. exto


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner 
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero


----------



## exto (12. Juni 2013)

atrailsnail schrieb:


> @exto: Schreib doch mal was über das hplus8. Wie viele Teilnehmer? Wie war die Strecke? Wie lange haste gebraucht?



Seehr schöne Geschichte mit netten Leuten!

Wir waren insgesamt 5 1/3 Leute (Dease hat uns am Sonntag im Hämeler Wald aufgetrieben). Das Teilnehmerfeld hat sich etwas auseinandergezogen, da es doch deutliche strategische Unterschiede gab  Stichwort:

_*wichtigisimwalddassmanboulettendabeihatunddaspokalfinalenichverpasst*_ 

Die Strecke war gut zum Rollen (mit dem Gepäck verzichtet man gern auf technische Herausforderungen), landschaftlich super und, durch die Regenfälle mit Überschwemmungen auch nicht ohne Abenteuereffekt  Im letzten Drittel hätte ich mir mal nen Hügel gewünscht, der den fiesen Wind n bisschen abschirmt 

Ich hab für die fast 260 Kilometer etwa 14 1/2 Stunden reine Fahrzeit gebraucht. Wer's sich mal richtig geben will, kann das also auch mal am Stück durchziehen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (12. Juni 2013)

Ja, das war wirklich eine tolle Tour, mit netter zeitweiliger Begleitung!

Mein Mitfahrer und ich waren allerdings erschreckend oversized im Bereich Gepäckzuladung, was unsere Bikes nicht schneller werden ließ.

Gut, man muss ja auch nicht 4l Wasser, 2 Dosen Ravioli und 2 Flaschen Pils über den Deister schieben!

Zumal die Auswahl des Rades sicherlich bei der nächsten Tour anders aussehen dürfte, mein Kumpel hatte Aalglatten-Asphalt erwartet! 

An Exto's jugendliche 24h-Fahrer-Kondition kommt man eh nicht dran.

Eigentlich wollten wir die zweite Nacht auf einem Campingplatz pennen, um dort abends in der Kneipe das Pokalfinale zu gucken.

Die Plätze nahe der Aller meldeten überraschenderweise alle Hochwasser.

Die Aussicht auf eine heiße Dusche und ein Sofa mit Pokalfinale ließen uns nach 11 Telefonaten kurzfristig in einer kleinen FeWo einkehren, eine gute Entscheidung wie unser Rücken uns am nächsten Morgen mitteilte.

Für die Tour gibts den hier:


----------



## caromaus (12. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus


----------



## NightWing77 (12. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus 
11. NightWing


----------



## Straik (12. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus 
11. NightWing
12.Straik



Keine Ahnung, um was es geht. Bin dabei


----------



## taifun (12. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barti88 (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88


----------



## taxifolia (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88 
16.taxi

Heute schon Calenberger gelesen ? Der Raketentrail wird palttiert.

taxi


----------



## matzinski (13. Juni 2013)




----------



## Phil81 (13. Juni 2013)

Immer wieder die gleichen falschen Fakten. Naja aber von den Herren Käseblattschreibern und Waldnaz.. erwarte ich ja eigendlich eh nichts mehr gescheites.


----------



## Hitzi (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni


----------



## Downhill_Pirat (13. Juni 2013)

Moin Leute,
was ist eigentlich jetzt im deister los? machen die wirklich unsere strecken platt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer


----------



## chris2305 (13. Juni 2013)

hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knievel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## firefighter76 (13. Juni 2013)

downhill_pirat schrieb:


> moin leute,
> was ist eigentlich jetzt im deister los? Machen die wirklich unsere strecken platt?



ja


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2013)

Downhill_Pirat schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> was ist eigentlich jetzt im deister los? machen die wirklich unsere strecken platt?


 
das gleiche theater wie vor 5 jahren nach der zerstörung des grabweges. die wissen garnicht, was für einen gefallen die uns damit tun. nach der grabzerstörung ist die anzahl der trails förmlich explodiert 

anstatt einen konsenz zu suchen (pachtung , legalisierung)
wird weiter öl ins feuer gegossen, damit der konflikt wieder eskalliert.
nicht schön, aber wohl so gewollt.

(meines wissens hat niemand die forst auf der rakete bzgl. i-welchen verletzungen die auf der rakete passiert sind , verklagt o.ä.).


----------



## G0NZ0 (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knieve
25. G0NZ0


----------



## exto (13. Juni 2013)

Ihr habt janis und Daniel zusammen auf eine Nummer gesteckt  Wie die das wohl finden ... 

Wär'n dann schon 26


----------



## chris2305 (13. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr habt janis und Daniel zusammen auf eine Nummer gesteckt  Wie die das wohl finden ...
> 
> Wär'n dann schon 26



Nee Axel, die Nummerierung stimmt....


----------



## janisj (13. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ihr habt janis und Daniel zusammen auf eine Nummer gesteckt  Wie die das wohl finden ...



Kuschlig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. Juni 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Nee Axel, die Nummerierung stimmt....



Opps, jetzt seh ich's auch...


----------



## Jens aus Lenz (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knieve
25. G0NZ0
26. Jens aus Lenz


----------



## wichtigisimwald (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knieveL
25. G0NZ0
26. Jens aus Lenz

Ick hab ma uffjeräumt,wa?


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juni 2013)

dann mach mal bei evil knievel auch wieder das L dran


----------



## chris2305 (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knievel
25. G0NZ0
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt


----------



## Baaschti (13. Juni 2013)

Ist am Samstag (15.06 ab 10:00 uhr) zufällig jemand im Deister unterwegs der einem DH/FR-Anfänger (mir) den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen könnte? 
Alleine fahren ist immer bisschen blöd...

MfG Baaschti


----------



## tom de la zett (13. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knievel
25. G0NZ0
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett


Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Surfjunk (14. Juni 2013)

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knievel
25. G0NZ0
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

CLOSED


----------



## Tomcutzz (14. Juni 2013)

Hallo an alle,

bin neu im Raum Hannover. Die ersten Trails durfte ich schon kennenlernen 
aber sagt mal, gibt es hier in der Gegend auch einen Pumptrack?
Oder besteht Interesse einen zu bauen?

schönes Wochenende


----------



## RootZ (15. Juni 2013)

http://www.bikeparkmap.com/view/78/deutschland/bmx-misburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (15. Juni 2013)

Frühschicht morgen 8:30 ?


----------



## stefan64 (15. Juni 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 8:30 ?



yep


----------



## exto (16. Juni 2013)

Nur weil ich dieses Jahr keine Zeit habe, heißt das nicht, dass kein Deisterbiker bei der Grenzsteintrophy am Start ist. 

Ab morgen ist kwark unterwegs!

Wer sich langweilige Bürostunden versüßen, oder über ödes Frensehprogramm hinweghelfen will, ist HIER bestimmt bestens bedient.

Jörg, hau rein!!!


----------



## Skaot-23 (17. Juni 2013)

Moin ! 
Fährt morgen wieder die Di.-Runde? 
Mein Trekking Radl und ich brauchen wieder Auslauf


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juni 2013)

Morgen 18.30 taternpfahl, lockere endurorunde.


----------



## chris2305 (17. Juni 2013)

Vorsicht auf der heisterburg. Im Abschnitt des stöckchenlegers gibt es auffällig oft Platten. Bitte schaut genau hin oder evtl nach.


----------



## firefighter76 (17. Juni 2013)

bin für diese woch noch raus haxe noch nicht wieder ok


----------



## MasterAss (17. Juni 2013)

Zum Thema platten:




Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted 104857 (17. Juni 2013)

Eines Tages erwische ich so einen Vogel, das wird ein Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (17. Juni 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Morgen 18.30 taternpfahl, lockere endurorunde.


18:00 Bredenbeck Waldparkplatz, bis morgen 
Stephan


----------



## Skaot-23 (17. Juni 2013)

Klingt doch gut, bis morgen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Juni 2013)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Zum Thema platten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 253677
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2



Ach du sch...
Sonntag hab ich wohl Glück gehabt, nur die typischen stöckchen erwischt.


----------



## sundancer (18. Juni 2013)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Zum Thema platten:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 253677
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2



Zumindest Anzeige gegen Unbekannt sollte man da machen. Da koennen auch Tiere oder Kinder rein treten.
Sowas ist einfach eine Sauerei!


----------



## HeliusAM (18. Juni 2013)

Nagelbretter Alarm am Heisterburg Trail !!!

Gestern Abend mit MasterAss und noch zwei Bikern den Heisterburg Trail gefahren. Böse Überraschung im mittleren Teil , auf einer Strecke von ca.
100 mtr. , hatte einer nach dem anderen , die Reifen Platt.

Wir haben ein Nagelbrett gefunden ( Photo MasterAss ) , es müssen aber noch mehr sein , also Augen auf !

Ich überlege das zur Anzeige zu bringen !


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. Juni 2013)

Was gibts denn da zu überlegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeliusAM (18. Juni 2013)

So , komme gerade von der Polizeidienststelle . Anzeige gemacht !

Somit ist es zumindest polizeilich registriert !

Werde jetzt auch noch die Presse informieren.

 [FONT="]
[/FONT]


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. Juni 2013)

sauber!


----------



## HeliusAM (18. Juni 2013)

...da ich aus Hameln komme - welche Zeitung ist denn in diesem Bereich Deister, meistgelesen.

Bringt ja nix, wenn ich die Zeitung in Hameln auf das Thema anspreche ?

Bitte um Antwort !


----------



## wichtigisimwald (18. Juni 2013)

Da sollten sich die "Landeier" hier mal zu Wort melden.

Aber HAZ und NP kann man davon auch mal berichten, die interessieren sich ja auch für gelangweilte Teenager, die die Eilenriede "verunstalten"


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Juni 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Da sollten sich die "Landeier" hier mal zu Wort melden.
> 
> Aber HAZ und NP kann man davon auch mal berichten, die interessieren sich ja auch für gelangweilte Teenager, die die Eilenriede "verunstalten"



Ok. Landeier:thumbup: ist korrekt.

Heisterburg könnte zu Rodenberg oder Lauenau gehören. 
Nimm das Schaumburger Wochenblatt.  Ist ne gr. kostenlose Zeitung die 2x in der Woche erscheint.

Sitz ist in Rodenberg

Edit: und der Denkmal Pfleger der die Schilder (die mit dem boesen roten Kreis), glaube ich ,mit angebracht hat müsste in Rodenberg wohnen


----------



## Phil81 (18. Juni 2013)

Naja im Grunde ist es ja was für die DLZ aber aus dem Dunstkreise der Leserschaft stammen ja vermutlich die Bretter, daher hat man vermutlich eher kein Interesse daran.

Die DLZ ist halt eher sowas wie der Hetzer der Anti MTB Szene


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2013)

das gleiche hatten wir auf springer seite auch schon vor 3 jahren :


----------



## Homer_Simplon (18. Juni 2013)

Die DLZ gibt's nicht mehr. Wurde von Madsack, also der HAZ "übernommen". Es gibt jetzt nur noch die calenberger, die über die Rakete so schön berichtete. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Barbie SHG (18. Juni 2013)

Lauenauer Teil des Deisters deshalb stimme ich dhf zu mit Schaumburger Wochenblatt.  Das wird im Schaumburger Land mehr gelesen als die Schaumburger Nachrichten. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2013)

ich bin raus für die heutige abendrunde. 
schaff es nicht pünktlich. leg wohl ne spätschicht im büro ein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havoc1980 (18. Juni 2013)

Mich hat es da auch erwischt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/6e/ac/6eacfn7k70mf/large_2013-06-18-218.jpg?0


----------



## chris2305 (18. Juni 2013)

Anzeige!


----------



## MasterAss (18. Juni 2013)

Also bei dem harten Stoff was momentan wieder im Deister abgeht, frage ich mich allen ernstes in welches Bananenrepublik wir eigentlich wohnen...

Vielleicht wäre das auch mal aktuell wieder was für den Verein wo man mal ein bisschen Nachrichtenarbeit betreiben kann?! 

Da es sich ja nicht um Downhillstrecken mit vielen bauten handelt, sondern quasi um Wanderwege, könnte man ja mal den Fokus auf das miteinander legen, statt auf die Legalisierung der "Downhillstrecken". Somit könnte man nämlich das eigentliche Problem im Deister angehen: intoleranz

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir immer schlecht dastehen und andere schonungslos Körperverletzung praktizieren können

Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## chris2305 (19. Juni 2013)

Der Johann beim "CC-Enduro"


----------



## r0ckZ0r (19. Juni 2013)

Ein Glück war meine Bruchlandung auf der Heisterburg vor diesen Brettern.

Was geht in solchen Menschen vor?
Bei der Dimension der Nägel kann es ja nicht nur um das zerstören von Reifen gehen...

Die Dinger sind eine Gefahr für alle Waldbenutzer und nicht zuletzt dessen Bewohner.


----------



## HeliusAM (19. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mit einer Redakteurin vom Schaumburger Wochenblatt telefoniert. 

Sie wird in jedem Fall darüber schreiben und sich auch mit der Polizei, bezüglich der Anzeige in Verbindung setzen .

Bin mal auf den Artikel gespannt !


----------



## Hobb (19. Juni 2013)

Die Vorstellung das da tatsächlich mal Wanderer oder Tiere reintreten ist übel.

Hoffentlich trifft den oder die grantelnden Miesepeter mal der Blitz beim Sch... oder die kriegen mal richtig auf's Maul.


----------



## exto (19. Juni 2013)

Dumme Sch****, das mit den Nagelbrettern. Neben der blödsinnigen Art, eine andere Meinung über die Nutzung ds Waldes kundzutun, ist das tatsächlich in die Ecke "Straftat" einzuordnen.

Andererseits würde ich gern (mal wieder) dafür werben, den Heisterburgwall NICHT zu befahren und im gleichen Zuge eben auch nicht zu betreten. Das Ding ist ein jahrhunderte altes Kulturdenkmal und, wenn einmal platt, für immer weg. Vielleicht wollen unsere Enkel ihren Enkeln irgendwann mal zeigen, wo und wie die Vorfahren gelebt haben.


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. Juni 2013)

Man muss trotzdem betonen das die Nagelbretter wohl an einem Abschnitt lagen (liegen?) der Kutlurhistorisch nicht sonderlich wertvoll ist.

Deswegen würde ich dabei auch nich unbedingt die Heisterburg erwähnen, bei außenstehenden Lesern kommt die Story sonst falsch rüber, und die Biker sind wieder die bösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## momme (19. Juni 2013)

Ich bin mir da gar nicht so sicher, dass die Nagelbretter da liegen um Radfahrer zu schädigen. Eventuell legt der/die Psychopath-in die Dinger da ja auch aus, weil er damit den bitterbösen Schäferhund vom alten Meier aus´m Dorf treffen möchte. Der geht da ja auch immer gassi; usw.....

Klar denken wir Radler gleich, dass das uns gilt. Aber eventuell sind auch Wanderer oder sogar Wildtiere das eigentliche Ziel. So zerballert muss man erstmal sein, andere so verletzen zu wollen. 

Die Gestörten werden ja auch immer mehr und schlimmer, und eine Verbesserung ist nicht in Sicht.

Ich hab letztes Jahr im Benther eine Frau auf frischer Tat dabei ertappt, als sie dicke Äste auf den Trail gezogen hat. Trotz meiner Wut habe ich mehrfach versucht ihr zu erklären, dass sie da gerade versuchte Körperverletzung begangen hat. Nach einer Viertelstunde habe ich aufgegeben. Die war total festgefahren. Ich hatte sie mehrfach argumentativ "an der Wand". Und dann kam doch immer wieder "aber die Mountainbiker machen den Wald kaputt....". Das war ´ne bittere Erfahrung. Vorgestern bin ich den Trail wieder gefahren: Äste.


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. Juni 2013)

Drähte in den Bäumen, Nagelbretter....
Zu so einer Tat darf es eigentlich gar nicht kommen.
 @momme: Welchen Schaden verursachen den Wildtiere ? Wildschweine durchbohren den Boden, aber ansonsten sind die doch 4t Stahlkolosse schuld das manche Teile des Waldes total zerfurcht sind.

Also ich finde die Taten, gehen gegen die MTBer. Andere mit Absicht zu verletzen und zu schädigen ist natürlich hoch zu bestrafen.


----------



## momme (19. Juni 2013)

@tmf_superhero :Bei solch schrägen Leuten und ihren Aktionen frage ich nicht mehr nach Logik. Wie gelangweilt muss man denn z.B. sein um sich über Menschen aufzuregen, die mit dem Rad durch den Wald fahren? Da kann doch der Rest von deren Leben auch nur noch ´n Haufen Schrott sein.


----------



## Evel Knievel (20. Juni 2013)

Wir sollten den Trail vllt umbenennen, da der Heisterburgteil ja garnicht mehr gefahren wird. Der 2.Wall ist komplett voll Holz. 
Vllt Heisterburg-ohne-Heisterburg-Trail. Quatsch, da der Trail von der Teufelsbrücke bis etwa zur Mooshütte geht, ginge vllt auch Teufels-Moos-Trail.
Könnte das in euren Sprachgebrauch übergehen?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Juni 2013)

hatten wir den nicht schon "swinger" genannt? Wegen der schönen Rinne und dem abgebrannten Club am Ende


----------



## Homer_Simplon (20. Juni 2013)

Hoffentlich bleibt dieser Brief nicht ungelesen. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (20. Juni 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> gerne
> ist quasi eine deisterumrundung - bzw durchfahrung auf trails.
> gemütlich bergauf und jeder in seinem tempo auf den deistertrails bergab.



Hört sich gut an ...


----------



## zoomie (20. Juni 2013)

Homie - sehr geil!     ...ich kenn die gar nicht...


----------



## wichtigisimwald (20. Juni 2013)

Schöner Brief!


----------



## Hannoveraner (20. Juni 2013)

Mir wurde heute auf dem Parkplatz am Nienstädter Pass ein Haltearm meines Heckklappenträgers geklaut. Außerdem wurden 2 Muttern demontiert. Ich denke das die Diebe den Träger abbauen wollten. Seid vorsichtig da oben.


----------



## HangLoose (20. Juni 2013)

Siehe Startseite!

Deutschlands erster MTB Trail Park! Das wäre doch genau der richtige Ansatz im Deister! Und vielleicht dringt das ja auch irgendwann mal zu den Forstbetrieben durch!

"Eine Studie des neuseeländischen Forschungsinstituts Scion, welche Anfang 2012 veröffentlicht wurde, belegte, dass der Trail Park im Whakarewarewa Forest nahe Rotorua mehr Geld erwirtschaften würde als die kommerzielle Forstwirtschaft in diesem Gebiet."

Damit kann man GELD verdienen und man muss nicht mal Geld für den Rückbau in die Hand nehmen! Ich bin schon einige Jahre im Deister unterwegs und bin davon überzeugt, dass so ein Konzept auch hier funktionieren würde, so wie sich die Biker in den letzten Jahren vermehrt haben! ;-) Ich hoffe, dass einige stumme Mitleser sich da mal Gedanken drüber machen und dies vielleicht beim nächsten Eskalationgespräch, was ja sicher nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lässt, mal angesprochen wird.


----------



## oelg (20. Juni 2013)

Hi!

wer hat denn Lust morgen nachmittag mir und zwei Kumpeln die Trails im Deister zu Zeigen? Ich kenn nur den der vom Parkplatz am Nienstädter Pass? Abgeht - und der wird nach der Hälfte schon etwas hart zu fahren mit den gebauten Sachen (und wenns so weiter Regnet will man da auch nix kaputt machen). Und ich kenn den einen der vom Annturm runter geht. 

Wir wollen in Hannover starten.

Grüßlimüsli, Oli


----------



## tweetygogo (21. Juni 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/list#!/events/585688388118491/


----------



## Straik (22. Juni 2013)

Frühschicht? Jemand morgen dabei?


----------



## HaJü__ (22. Juni 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht? Jemand morgen dabei?



Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB.


----------



## stefan64 (22. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quasibinaer (22. Juni 2013)

Mal so allgemein gefragt, sind die Böden mittlerweile schon wieder so trocken dass man ohne Gefahr für die Trails fahren kann?


----------



## Hitzi (22. Juni 2013)

Ich bin bei der Frühschicht leider nicht dabei......

Grüße aus HR..... immer noch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt 

Dafür habe ich hier schon 130 Km und 1500 Hm abgerissen


----------



## ssiemund (23. Juni 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ... immer noch auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt


 wie, der Umwerfer ist immer noch nicht montiert
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. Juni 2013)

Heute war ich mit einem Rudel Fotografen am Dropland. Dabei ist neben einer Menge Ausschuss auch das eine oder andere gute Bild rausgekommen







Für weitere Bilder guckst du hier

Die ersten 5 sind direkt out of cam. Ich werde noch weitere Bilder, die eine Bearbeitung benötigen, dahin hochladen. Links zu den Bildern der anderen Fotografen werden folgen


----------



## MasterAss (24. Juni 2013)

Gestern waren mal wieder die Unbelehrbaren unterwegs. Leute, bergauf schieben auf den Trails (und auch 1m neben den Trails) ist Schei$$e (besonders am Barbie).

Das Unfallrisiko muss ich jetzt nicht nochmal extra erwähnen...


----------



## zoomie (24. Juni 2013)

Dir ist schon klar, dass das Barbie ein 'Tatsächlich Öffentlicher Weg' ist und keine abgesperrte Vereinsstrecke?!  Wie übrigens fast jeder trail im Deister. 

Da Du extra auf das Unfallrisiko hinweist - wie wär es mit vorausschauend fahren?


----------



## Hitzi (24. Juni 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> wie, der Umwerfer ist immer noch nicht montiert
> Gruß
> Stephan



Leider nein, Canyon hat erst das falsche Teil geliefert und dann haben sie es nicht rechtzeitig bis zur Abfahrt in den Urlaub geschafft. Jetzt hat Ha-Jü es mir nachgeschickt und es ist immer noch da 
Hier waren zwischenzeitlich 2 Feiertage 
Ich gebe die Hoffnung aber nicht auf 

Manuelles schalten auf Touren ;-) schult die Fahrtechnik


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Juni 2013)

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (24. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub wir sind uns alle einig.


----------



## FishMeN (24. Juni 2013)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit einem Rudel Fotografen am Dropland.



und hier gibt es noch ein paar Fotos : http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60622


----------



## oelg (24. Juni 2013)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Heute war ich mit einem Rudel Fotografen am Dropland. Dabei ist neben einer Menge Ausschuss auch das eine oder andere gute Bild rausgekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cooool


----------



## Hitzi (24. Juni 2013)

Wir sind uns einig................


----------



## matzinski (25. Juni 2013)

Is' heut' eigentlich Dienstagsrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skaot-23 (25. Juni 2013)

Moin Di.-Runde !
Ich bin heute und nächste Woche leider raus. 
Viel Spaß auf den Trails heute Abend. 

Schöne Grüsse 
Patrick


----------



## ssiemund (25. Juni 2013)

Skaot-23 schrieb:


> Moin Di.-Runde !
> Ich bin heute und nächste Woche leider raus.
> Viel Spaß auf den Trails heute Abend.
> 
> ...


Hallo zusammen
bin leider auch raus, komme erst recht spät aus dem Büro 
Stephan


----------



## Lukas979 (25. Juni 2013)

Hallo könnte ich mich evtl. noch bei euer Runde einklinken ?
Reicht ein Hardtail aus ? 
Lukas


----------



## ssiemund (25. Juni 2013)

Lukas979 schrieb:


> Hallo könnte ich mich evtl. noch bei euer Runde einklinken ?
> Reicht ein Hardtail aus ?
> Lukas


Hallo Lukas
eigentlich gerne, aber bisher hat sich keiner gemeldet der fährt, denn alle "Dienstagsabendstammfahrer" haben sich bisher nicht gemeldet oder abgesagt . Normalerweise starten wir 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Waldparkplatz und treffen gegen 18:30 am Taternpfahl den Rest der "Mannschaft"
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Lukas979 (25. Juni 2013)

Gut bin eben ne kleine Runde gefahren , ich komm aus Barsinghausen und müsste dann immer erst nach Wennigsen fahren .
Aber wenn ihr auch in den Ferien fahrt würde ich da mal mit fahren .
Lukas


----------



## tweetygogo (25. Juni 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/321150838904?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Dease (25. Juni 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo Lukas
> eigentlich gerne, aber bisher hat sich keiner gemeldet der fährt, denn alle "Dienstagsabendstammfahrer" haben sich bisher nicht gemeldet oder abgesagt . Normalerweise starten wir 18:00 in Bredenbeck am Waldparkplatz und treffen gegen 18:30 am Taternpfahl den Rest der "Mannschaft"
> Gruß
> Stephan


Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei (wenn ich heil aus dme Urlaub zurück komme)


----------



## chris2305 (26. Juni 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Nur weil ich dieses Jahr keine Zeit habe, heißt das nicht, dass kein Deisterbiker bei der Grenzsteintrophy am Start ist.
> 
> Ab morgen ist kwark unterwegs!
> 
> ...



http://www.gps-live-tracking.com/grenzsteintrophy-2013/

Die sieh mal einer guck!!!

Hau rein Jörg!!!


----------



## 1Tintin (26. Juni 2013)

Liegt oben auf dem Kamm eigentlich schon Schnee?
Mir ist kalt.


----------



## matzinski (26. Juni 2013)

Gestern abend habe ich da keinen gesehen - eher Schneeregen. Meine Füße haben aber dauernd Schnee gemeldet, auch wenn tatsächlich keiner da war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (26. Juni 2013)

War doch Super Wetter! Wald leer kein geschrei Staubtrocken bis Rutschig alles dabei und man schwitzt auch nicht so. Perfektes Bike Wetter


----------



## 1Tintin (27. Juni 2013)

Moin,
wie sieht es denn auf der neugestalteten Rakete aus?
Ist diese von oben bis unten nicht mehr befahrbar oder nur teilweise?

danke fürs Feedback


----------



## turbokeks (27. Juni 2013)

Moin,

ist durchgehend befahrbar. "Nur" die meisten Bauwerke sind eben platt.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## 1Tintin (27. Juni 2013)

turbokeks schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist durchgehend befahrbar. "Nur" die meisten Bauwerke sind eben platt.
> 
> ...



Danke, cool ein riesen langer Chickenway...wie Früher.


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Juni 2013)

Moin,
leider ist der Teerweg wegen umgesägter Bäume nicht befahrbar (besonders im Einstieg), waren auch zu viele und auch zu schwer, um  sie mal eben aus dem Weg zu räumen.

_Ich dachte das Fällen von Bäumen ist in dieser Jahreszeit verboten, da noch Brutzeit ist._ 
_....aber ich kenn mich mit Vöglen nicht so aus_. uups ;-)


----------



## zoomie (28. Juni 2013)

http://www.gps-live-tracking.com/grenzsteintrophy-2013/

Jörg hat's fast geschafft!!!!   2. Platz


----------



## janisj (28. Juni 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> _Ich dachte das Fällen von Bäumen ist in dieser Jahreszeit verboten, da noch Brutzeit ist._
> _....aber ich kenn mich mit Vöglen nicht so aus_. uups ;-)



Klosterfrost hat wEEit wichtigere Mission und größere Ziele als nur ein Paar unbedeutene Wildknaben zu reten. Die dunkle Macht auf zwei Teufelskarierten Rädern wildert durch Gottestempel-Deister und zerreist heilige Chakraflüße....(den Rest kann man nicht im Textform fassen)


----------



## 1Tintin (28. Juni 2013)

janisj schrieb:


> Klosterfrost hat wEEit wichtigere Mission und größere Ziele als nur ein Paar unbedeutene Wildknaben zu reten. Die dunkle Macht auf zwei Teufelskarierten Rädern wildert durch Gottestempel-Deister und zerreist heilige Chakraflüße....(den Rest kann man nicht im Textform fassen)



du sprichst in Rätseln....


----------



## Phil81 (28. Juni 2013)

Der ist gut 

Naturschutz ist eh eine Einbahnstr. das gilt nur für MTB und andere Waldnutzer. Alles womit sich Geld verdienen laesst, wie gelangweilten Büromenschen Bambi vor den Hochsitz zu führen oder das Sinnlose zerfurchen vom Waldboden ist selbstverstaendlich Umweltschutz hoechster guete.

Achja und den neuen Ladys find ich voll doof. Der ist jetzt so schnell das er viel zu schnell vorbei ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diamondbacker (28. Juni 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> leider ist der Teerweg wegen umgesägter Bäume nicht befahrbar (besonders im Einstieg), waren auch zu viele und auch zu schwer, um  sie mal eben aus dem Weg zu räumen.
> 
> _Ich dachte das Fällen von Bäumen ist in dieser Jahreszeit verboten, da noch Brutzeit ist._
> _....aber ich kenn mich mit Vöglen nicht so aus_. uups ;-)


 
Wir haben mit 3 Mann am Mittwoch versucht etwas aufzuräumen.
Aber der Waldbesitzer hat fleißig "Baum-Mikado" gespielt und den Trail versperrt. Wir haben dann aufgegeben.
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Kona-RiderI (28. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe ein anliegen welches hier vielleicht unpassend ist, allerdings weiss ich nicht wohin sonst damit, wenn es hier falsch ist dann könnt ihr mir ja verraten wo sonst damit hin.  Also folgende Sache, ich heisse Erik bin 14 Jahre alt und fahre jetzt schon entwas länger Downhill, allerdings alleine meistens. Denn im Raum Hannover-Deister-Benther Berg, kenne ich kaum jemanden der auch in meinem alter fährt. Nun ist meine frage an euch ob es hier welche mit gar dem selben problem gibt, oder welche die aufnahme freundlich sind ?  

Danke im vorraus


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Juni 2013)

So Burschis,

schöne Grüße aus Sölden vom Vorbereitungstag der Schnitzeljagd.

 @Brook konnte ja leider nicht, deshalb reist heute noch @heyho an. Außerdem dabei: @Dease und Marcel, mit dem @Barbie SHG mal auf Alpencross war.

Rumnavigieren:






Rumfahren:


----------



## matzinski (29. Juni 2013)

Na denn viel Spass beim Schnitzeln. Ich freu' mich auch schon auf die nächste Alpen - Äktsch'n. 

...aber morgen erst mal wieder Frühschicht 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Juni 2013)

War ein super Rennen!

Das Foto mit der Kuh oben steht zur Wahl zum FdT, like it if you like it!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1409554?in=potdPool


----------



## stefan64 (29. Juni 2013)

Is morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (29. Juni 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Is morgen Frühschicht?


so der Plan ...


----------



## Homer_Simplon (1. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,
hier ist der Link zur Dropbox eines Fotografen, der am 23.6. mit am Droplanddabei war. Ich weiß nicht, wie lange die Dropbox offen is, deshalb: hurtig hurtig 

Bilder von Tobias


----------



## matzinski (1. Juli 2013)

Kona-RiderI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein anliegen welches hier vielleicht unpassend ist, allerdings weiss ich nicht wohin sonst damit, wenn es hier falsch ist dann könnt ihr mir ja verraten wo sonst damit hin.  Also folgende Sache, ich heisse Erik bin 14 Jahre alt und fahre jetzt schon entwas länger Downhill, allerdings alleine meistens. Denn im Raum Hannover-Deister-Benther Berg, kenne ich kaum jemanden der auch in meinem alter fährt. Nun ist meine frage an euch ob es hier welche mit gar dem selben problem gibt, oder welche die aufnahme freundlich sind ?
> 
> Danke im vorraus


Hi Erik, 

bevor dir hier jetzt gar keiner antwortet : An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal Samstags / Sonntags ca. um 12:00 am Parkplatz Waldkater (Wennigsen) einfinden und dich an die Leute dranhängen, die dort starten. Die werden wahrscheinlich eher älter sein als du, aber ich denke die werden nicht beissen und dich mitnehmen. Ansonsten sehe ich im Deister selten Junxx in deiner Alter auf dem Bike. Das kann allerdings auch daran liegen, dass wir meist unterwegs sind, wenn Menschen deines Alters noch schlafen


----------



## Kona-RiderI (1. Juli 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi Erik,
> 
> bevor dir hier jetzt gar keiner antwortet : An deiner Stelle würde ich mich mal Samstags / Sonntags ca. um 12:00 am Parkplatz Waldkater (Wennigsen) einfinden und dich an die Leute dranhängen, die dort starten. Die werden wahrscheinlich eher älter sein als du, aber ich denke die werden nicht beissen und dich mitnehmen. Ansonsten sehe ich im Deister selten Junxx in deiner Alter auf dem Bike. Das kann allerdings auch daran liegen, dass wir meist unterwegs sind, wenn Menschen deines Alters noch schlafen



Hallo, danke für die Antwort erstmals  

Normalerweise bin ich eher kein langschläfer, trozdem wird es für mich glaube ich nicht einfach dort hinzukommen um die Zeit, denn ich wohne komplett am anderen ende von Hannover, ich denke aber das ich es dennoch schaffen werde. Zum glück kenne ich den Parkplatz denn ich war schon öfters dort. Mal schauen wann ich es schaffen mal vorbeizuschauen


----------



## Dease (1. Juli 2013)

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von gestern aus Sölden:


----------



## matzinski (1. Juli 2013)

Menno, ihr Fieslinge  ...müsst ihr mich so quälen? Ich will auch 

2011 sind wir zum Auftakt unserer Tour am Rettenbachferner genau auf der anderen Seite nach Vent runter


----------



## Dease (1. Juli 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Menno, ihr Fieslinge  ...müsst ihr mich so quälen? Ich will auch
> 
> 2011 sind wir zum Auftakt unserer Tour am Rettenbachferner genau auf der anderen Seite nach Vent runter



Ab ins Auto & los geht´s 

War total positiv überrascht von der Region. Die Schnitzeljagd am Samstag war, trotz Regen & Schneeregen, ne richtig geile Veranstaltung. Schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Juli 2013)

Hier gibts Ergebnisse: http://www.soelden.com/main/DE/SD/SO...013/index.html 

2 sek aufs Cube Action Team gehen klar, finde ich


----------



## kwark (1. Juli 2013)

Gibt es morgen eine Dienstagsrunde und fährt die Frühschicht (oder sonst wer) von Hannover aus mit dem Rad hin?


----------



## Dease (1. Juli 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Gibt es morgen eine Dienstagsrunde und fährt die Frühschicht (oder sonst wer) von Hannover aus mit dem Rad hin?



Das Du schon wieder Radln magst 

Ich bin leider raus, habe "Taxiservice" für meine Chefin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (1. Juli 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Gibt es morgen eine Dienstagsrunde und fährt die Frühschicht (oder sonst wer) von Hannover aus mit dem Rad hin?


Ersteres nehm ich doch an ja (18:00 Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck) zur zweiten Frage kann ich nichts sagen.
Bis morgen
Stephan


----------



## ssiemund (1. Juli 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> ...Ich bin leider raus, habe "Taxiservice" für meine Chefin.


Da gibt's nur eins, delegieren


----------



## Lukas979 (1. Juli 2013)

Dann werd ich Morgen Abend mal mitfahren , wo geht die Strecke denn lang , zufällig zum Nordmannturm ?


----------



## ssiemund (1. Juli 2013)

Lukas979 schrieb:


> Dann werd ich Morgen Abend mal mitfahren , wo geht die Strecke denn lang , zufällig zum Nordmannturm ?


also bisher sind wir da noch nie vorbeigekommen, fahr allerdings auch erst seit letztem Jahr mit.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Lukas979 (1. Juli 2013)

Gut so schlimm ist es jetzt nicht , der Waldparkplatz ist an der Glück-Auf-Straße ist das richtig und sind Klickis oder Flatpedale besser ?


----------



## ssiemund (1. Juli 2013)

Lukas979 schrieb:


> Gut so schlimm ist es jetzt nicht , der Waldparkplatz ist an der Glück-Auf-Straße ist das richtig und sind Klickis oder Flatpedale besser ?


Richtig, an der Glück Auf Straße. Die Pedale bleibem jedem selbst überlassen, ich fahre grundsätzlich nur Flats, es gibt aber zuweilen Mitfahrer die Klickis haben.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## matzinski (2. Juli 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Gibt es morgen eine Dienstagsrunde und fährt die Frühschicht (oder sonst wer) von Hannover aus mit dem Rad hin?


Moin, die Frühschicht rollt heute abend 'ne Minirunde mit dem Nachwuchs - also heute kein Deister.


----------



## 1Tintin (2. Juli 2013)

Lukas979 schrieb:


> Gut so schlimm ist es jetzt nicht , der Waldparkplatz ist an der Glück-Auf-Straße ist das richtig und sind Klickis oder Flatpedale besser ?



Klickies oder Flat?

Bin jetzt seit 10 Jahren mit Klickies gefahren auch Bikepark, Sprünge, Kniffelige Passagen. Geht sehr gut.
Habe es vor Kurzen in Südtirol aber erlebt, das ich in kniffeligen steilen verblockten oder verwurzelten Passagen, nicht so leicht wieder in die Klickies gekommen bin, und dann wurde es unangenehm dort runterzufahren, wenn nur ein Fuss richtig Halt hat. (Es war auch matschig..dann ist es noch schwieriger reinzukommen).

Jetzt übe ich auf Flats zu fahren (mal wieder) und es klappt ganz gut, wenn mann die techniken beherzigt und die Sprünge richtig angeht.
Mit den Klickies konnte man mal eben so zack, noch das Bike anziehen.
Das musste ich jetzt erst mit den Flats üben. In den schnellen wurzeligen Abschnitten fühlte ich mich mit den Klickies auch immer sicherer, da immer Kontakt da war, mit den Flats muss man weicher in den Knien bleiben.

Also, ich würde mal sagen mit Flats lernt ma das Biken / Fahrtechnik besser und richtiger.

Aber entscheiden musst du!! fifty fifty

Gruss

Tintin


----------



## taifun (2. Juli 2013)

Rudi,Flo,Quen bei Di Runde dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (2. Juli 2013)

Tolle Runde heute, nur die Fliegen nerven. 36km, 822hm, schön war's 
Stephan


----------



## Kona-RiderI (3. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 

ich bins nochmal, ich habe ja von jemandem von euch den Tipp bekommen, Samsatg/Sonntag mal um 12 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Waldkater vorbeizuschauen und mitzufahren, allerdings habe ich keinerlei vorstellung wie so etwas dann aussieht ? Vielleicht kann mir jemand der mit fährt oder schonmal mitgefahern ist so ungefähr beschreiben wie das da abläuft ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. Juli 2013)

Naja Kurzfassung:

Zum Waldkater fahren, warten bis alle da sind. Guten Tag sagen. "Ich bin der und der und komme aus sowieso"....
Zum Trail fahren. Trail hoch-runter / Trail hoch-runter. Das Trail hoch-runter darf man natürlich so oft wie möglich wiederholen.
Eventuelle Pause am Annaturm.
Trail wieder runter. Feierabend.


----------



## 1Tintin (3. Juli 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Naja Kurzfassung:
> 
> Zum Waldkater fahren, warten bis alle da sind. Guten Tag sagen. "Ich bin der und der und komme aus sowieso"....
> Zum Trail fahren. Trail hoch-runter / Trail hoch-runter. Das Trail hoch-runter darf man natürlich so oft wie möglich wiederholen.
> ...



endlich mal eine vernünftige Prozessbeschreibung


----------



## Bjoern1980 (3. Juli 2013)

Ich komme aus Bielefeld und fahre sonst hier Porta am Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal. Würde mich freuen wenn man sich mal am Deister einer Gruppe anschlißen kann, dieser Raketen Trail soll ja richtig Spaß machen.
Habe aber nur ein Cube AMS 100, kann man damit trotzdem fahren dort?
Und wann trifft man euch regelmäßige Deister Fahrer dort an, weil würde sonst alles auf eigene Faust per Glück suchen müssen


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. Juli 2013)

Den Spaß für die Rakete muss ich dir leider nehmen. Die ist leider platt wie manche Betonstraße.
Den Deister kann man "eigentlich" mit jedem Rad befahren. Nur der Spaß ist dann natürlich eingeschränkt. Weiter oben stehen die bekannten Anlaufstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona-RiderI (4. Juli 2013)

@tmf_superhero 

Danke für die schnelle Antwort , dann werde ich mich am Samstag mal blicken lassen!


----------



## Bjoern1980 (4. Juli 2013)

Und ich am Sonntag


----------



## Kona-RiderI (4. Juli 2013)

Fährt jemand am Samstag von der S-Bahn Haltestelle Wennigsen aus zum Parkplatz ?


----------



## Baaschti (4. Juli 2013)

Ich und ein kumpel starten am Samstag um 11:30 uhr vom bhf egestorf aus. trails vermutlich ü30, ladies barbie/grab so die richtung. bergauf höchstwahrscheinlich mehr schieben als fahren 

Wenn noch jemand lust hat kann er sich gerne anschliessen!
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Juli 2013)

Super zusammen gefast Michael


----------



## Barbie SHG (5. Juli 2013)

Am Samstag starten wir den Weser-X. Start um 10.30 Bahnhof in Minden. Wir kommen mit der S bahn und fahren dann auf dem Kamm vom Weser Gebirge bis nach Hause. Aussteigen kann jeder Ã¼berall. Es geht wenn es gut lÃ¤uft bis zum SÃ¼ntel und dann  rÃ¼ber zum BÃ¼ckeberg. Tempo eher gemÃ¤chlich,  nur kleinere Trails. Kommt noch einer mit ? Wettervorhersage ist î:thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Unplugged (5. Juli 2013)

Bjoern1980 schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Bielefeld und fahre sonst hier Porta am Kaiser Wilhelm Denkmal. Würde mich freuen wenn man sich mal am Deister einer Gruppe anschlißen kann, dieser Raketen Trail soll ja richtig Spaß machen.
> Habe aber nur ein Cube AMS 100, kann man damit trotzdem fahren dort?
> Und wann trifft man euch regelmäßige Deister Fahrer dort an, weil würde sonst alles auf eigene Faust per Glück suchen müssen


 

Moin, kannst an den Wochenenden auch gern mal bei uns mitfahren und Dich in Wennigsen dranhängen. Bei uns geht's bis 150mm, da passt Du mit Deinem AMS 100 gut rein  
Und den Kaiser Wilhelm wollte ich mir irgendwann vom Rad aus auch nochmal näher ansehen


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Juli 2013)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Am Samstag starten wir den Weser-X. Start um 10.30 Bahnhof in Minden. Wir kommen mit der S bahn und fahren dann auf dem Kamm vom Weser Gebirge bis nach Hause. Aussteigen kann jeder Ã¼berall. Es geht wenn es gut lÃ¤uft bis zum SÃ¼ntel und dann  rÃ¼ber zum BÃ¼ckeberg. Tempo eher gemÃ¤chlich,  nur kleinere Trails. Kommt noch einer mit ? Wettervorhersage ist î:thumbup:
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2



Wir sind jetzt schon 6 :thumbup:

Edit: 7 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JoBless (5. Juli 2013)

@konarider: Ja, fahre auch von der SBahn aus kommend zum Parkplatz. Bin das erste mal dabei, freu mich. Welche Bahn nimmst? Ists weit genug zum gemeinsam hinrollen?


----------



## Bjoern1980 (5. Juli 2013)

Niemand Sonntags am Deister da ? Brauche unbedingt nen local guide 
Gebe auch gerne ein oder zwei bier aus ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (5. Juli 2013)

Bjoern1980 schrieb:


> Gebe auch gerne...... zwei bier aus ^^



... und wie willst du den Weg zurückfinden?


----------



## Kona-RiderI (6. Juli 2013)

@JoBless Ich nehm die 11:02 oder so vom hbf und bin dann 11:28 da, fährst du vom hbf aus ? Bin auch das erste mal dabei dann können wir gemeinsam von der Bahn zum Parkplatz.


----------



## Kona-RiderI (6. Juli 2013)

@björn Also meiner Meinung nach wird sich am Sonntag auch am Parkplatz Waldkater getroffen um 12 Uhr da kannst du dich dranhängen


----------



## JoBless (6. Juli 2013)

So grade durch, leider nur zu zweit gewesen am Walkkater, Trotzdem super Tour.

Wer fährt morgen ne Enduro Tour oder ähnliches? Eann wo treffen? Wollte auch nochmal hin.

Aber nochmal was anderes. Leider hab ich auf dem Trail der oben am Anaturm startet mein Etrex 30 verloren, falls jemand es gefunden hat oder hört, bitte melden.


----------



## Hitzi (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen Frühschicht? Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen bitte alle brav an den Vereinsstrecken bzw. Annaturm biken gehen. Die Region führt gerade eine Befragung zum Sport- und Erholungsgebiet Deister durch.
Dabei gehts einmal um die verschiedenen Interessengruppen (Wanderer, CC'ler, DH'ler etc.) und um die öffentliche Verkehrsanbindung, sowohl im Umlandung (Bahn) als auch im Deister. Sprich Fahrradbus!

Wem "gehört" der Deister


----------



## Baaschti (6. Juli 2013)

nach dem du weg warst peter hat uns noch eine beim bahnhof abgefangen 

btw: geile tour heute gewesen


----------



## Kona-RiderI (6. Juli 2013)

Haben wir schin hinter uns


----------



## Lukas979 (6. Juli 2013)

Gib´s Morgen eine Sonntagsrunde , so wie am Dienstag mit den selben Leuten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. Juli 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht? Wer ist dabei?


isch ...


----------



## ssiemund (6. Juli 2013)

Lukas979 schrieb:


> Gib´s Morgen eine Sonntagsrunde , so wie am Dienstag mit den selben Leuten ?


... ja aber nicht mit den selben Leuten. Ich glaube aber die sind auch net. Probiers aus und sag uns am Dienstag bescheid


----------



## Straik (6. Juli 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht? Wer ist dabei?



jap, dabei. Ein kumpel von mir wird noch mitkommen, wenns recht ist.


----------



## Lukas979 (6. Juli 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... ja aber nicht mit den selben Leuten. Ich glaube aber die sind auch net. Probiers aus und sag uns am Dienstag bescheid




Werd ich machen 


Wann und wo ist Morgen treff für eine Runde ?
Gibt es auch eine die In Barsinghausen startet ?
Lukas


----------



## Bjoern1980 (7. Juli 2013)

Ich und ein Freund kommen aus Bielefeld heute zum ersten mal, hoffe wir treffen da ein paar Leute um 12:00. Ist das der Parkplatz der auch als Deister parkplatz ausgeschildert ist wenn man von der A2 abfährt?


----------



## janisj (7. Juli 2013)

nein, du muss zum Waldkater (Wenigsen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (8. Juli 2013)

Lukas979 schrieb:


> Werd ich machen
> 
> 
> Wann und wo ist Morgen treff für eine Runde ?
> ...


Hi, die Frühschicht ist eigentlich jeden Sonntag unterwegs. Wir starten zwar nicht am Deister bzw. in Basche, kommen aber immer so zwischen 9:30 - 9:45 am Deister an und fahren ein paar Trails. Da könntest du dich dranhängen. Wir sind zum Teil auch ganz nett 

Am besten du schaust Samstags hier rein und verabredest dich dann kurzfristig für einen Treffpunkt.


----------



## 1Tintin (8. Juli 2013)

Moin,
gestern Nachmittag (gegen 15:00) waren ein paar Biker ganz oben im Ü30 am Filmen.
War das jemand von euch?

Gruss

Tintin


----------



## Lukas979 (8. Juli 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi, die Frühschicht ist eigentlich jeden Sonntag unterwegs. Wir starten zwar nicht am Deister bzw. in Basche, kommen aber immer so zwischen 9:30 - 9:45 am Deister an und fahren ein paar Trails. Da könntest du dich dranhängen. Wir sind zum Teil auch ganz nett
> 
> Am besten du schaust Samstags hier rein und verabredest dich dann kurzfristig für einen Treffpunkt.




Gut , so mach ich es , die meisten fahren ja vom Waldkater das ist mir einbisschen weit weg . 

Wäre morgen Abend wieder dabei , leider kann ich nicht nach Bredenbeck gefahren werden , ich könnte aber auch am Einstieg von der Ü30 dazu stoßen .


----------



## Heigoo1 (8. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute. Heiko mein Name. Habe gestern das Vergnügen gehabt einige von euch im deister kennen zulernen. Ich war der der mit dem merida Bike dem grauschwarzen Helm und dem großen Rucksack. Vielleicht kann sich der ein oder andere noch dran erinnern. Es Waren auch zwei aus Bielefeld dabei. 
Ich bin am Mittwoch ab ca 16 Uhr wieder da. Es hat mich glaube ich infiziert. Landstraße kann jeder fahren. 
Vielleicht sehe ich den ein oder anderen wieder. 
Ich fahre in wennigser Mark rein und dann an den Wasserräder vorbei


----------



## Trail-Seeker (9. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

bin am Donnerstag Nachmittag (ca 14:00) für eine Endurorunde am Start, leider haben meine Kollegen alle keine Zeit.


Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte...


----------



## taifun (9. Juli 2013)

Di runde heute unterwegs?


----------



## Lukas979 (9. Juli 2013)

Das würde mich auch interessieren , ich wäre dabei .


----------



## enduro-mozart (9. Juli 2013)

hallo,

ich überlege auch ob ich heute noch in den Deister fahre. Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch denn!?!

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## ssiemund (9. Juli 2013)

enduro-mozart schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich überlege auch ob ich heute noch in den Deister fahre. Wann und wo trefft Ihr euch denn!?!
> 
> ...


Also normalerweise treffen wir uns 18:00 am Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck und 18:30 Taternpfahl (für die Springer Crew). Allerdings komm ich heute nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro und bin somit drausen  und sonst hat sich bisher niemand von der Stammmanschaft gemeldet.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Skaot-23 (9. Juli 2013)

Moin !
Ich schaffs heute leider wieder nicht.
Den Rest heute Abend viel Spaß.

Schöne Grüße
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heigoo1 (9. Juli 2013)

Was ist mit morgen? Da jemand zeit?


----------



## Lukas979 (9. Juli 2013)

Wer fährt denn heute Abend jetzt alles ?


----------



## enduro-mozart (10. Juli 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Also normalerweise treffen wir uns 18:00 am Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck und 18:30 Taternpfahl (für die Springer Crew). Allerdings komm ich heute nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro und bin somit drausen  und sonst hat sich bisher niemand von der Stammmanschaft gemeldet.
> Gruß
> Stephan



moin Stephan,

danke für die Beschreibung. Um 18:00 Uhr wollte ich schon wieder auf dem Heimweg sein
Ich fange recht früh an zu arbeiten und kann mir die Zeiten einteilen. Deshalb versuche ich dann auch immer zum Abendessen bei der Familie zu sitzen.

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## HeliusAM (10. Juli 2013)

*Nagelbretter im Deister verursachen Gefahren*

 Warnung an alle Radfahrer und Wanderer / Anzeige gegen Unbekannt


 

http://www.schaumburger-wochenblatt.de/content/artikel.php?a=240503


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Juli 2013)

Sehr gut, ich hoffe es hilft.


----------



## Heigoo1 (10. Juli 2013)

Was soll helfen?


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. Juli 2013)

Das dieser Mist aufhört. Das die Ausleger dieser Bretter merken was sie da eigentlich anstellen.


----------



## Heigoo1 (10. Juli 2013)

Diesen Leute müsste man diese dinger ins Gesicht schlagen.


----------



## ruv (10. Juli 2013)

hi Leute, 

ich komme aus der nähe von Stadthagen, und bin schonmal ein bisschen um die Mooshütte rumm durch den Deister gefahren, nun suche ich ein paar leuts, denen ich mich anschließen könnte...

Wann fahrt ihr und wo?

gruß Ruv


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail-Seeker (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin morgen ab ca. 14.30 unterwegs, hat noch wer geplant dann unterwegs zu sein?


----------



## Heigoo1 (10. Juli 2013)

Ich war heute da und es war klasse. Passt aber auf. Da wo die Bäume gefällt werden kann es schonmal vorkommen das im Trail ein Baum liegt.


----------



## RenJunker (11. Juli 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> oder der hier; hat letztes Jahr bis -17 Grad gehalten:
> (Hanwag Fjaell, gibbet auch als Lady Version )



wo kann man diese Schuhe kaufen? gibt es andere Farben?


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. Juli 2013)

wäre zwar der falsche Forumsteil aber:
*
pm-outdoor.de* sehr viele günstige Outdoorprodukte auch aus vergangenen Jahren.
*bergzeit.de*
*bergfreunde.de*
*globetrotter.de*

Die anderen 3 sind teilweise etwas teurer. Aber von Jackis Wolfshaut bis zum 400 Fjällräven Geschoss ist alles dabei.


----------



## Matthias32 (11. Juli 2013)

Feahrt jemand am Sonntag die Fruehschicht vom Benther?  Wuerde mich da gerne amschliessen. Gruss


----------



## matzinski (11. Juli 2013)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Feahrt jemand am Sonntag die Fruehschicht vom Benther?  Wuerde mich da gerne amschliessen. Gruss


ich bin die nächsten 2 Sonntage nicht am Start wegen Urlaub. Ich denke aber dass So trotzdem 'ne Frühschicht um 8:30 startet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straik (11. Juli 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> ich bin die nächsten 2 Sonntage nicht am Start wegen Urlaub. Ich denke aber dass So trotzdem 'ne Frühschicht um 8:30 startet





Ich werde da sein. 8:30 oben am Fundament. Schönen Urlaub wünsch ich euch.


----------



## Matthias32 (11. Juli 2013)

Straik, koennen wir uns 8:15 am Parkplatz treffen?  Gruss


----------



## Heigoo1 (11. Juli 2013)

Ist morgen Abend jemand im deister?


----------



## Straik (11. Juli 2013)

matthias32 schrieb:


> straik, koennen wir uns 8:15 am parkplatz treffen?  Gruss



ok.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (12. Juli 2013)

Heigoo1 schrieb:


> Ist morgen Abend jemand im deister?



Ja, ab ca 15.00 - 15.30 im Bereich Nordmannsturm - Mooshütte.


----------



## JoBless (12. Juli 2013)

Komme gerade aus dem Deister. Ggf. wohn ich ja noch nicht lange genug hier und bin es deswegen ja vielleicht noch nicht gewöhnt, aber was ist das für ne Mist mit den dauernden Bäumen die im Trail liegen? Der Trail der Zwischen Laube und Annaturm ab geht (ka wie der heißt) ist kurz vor dem Ausgang des 1. Teilstücks auf einmal durch nen Baum versperrt und man kommt da angekachelt. Das doch lebensgefährlich. Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo man noch aufpassen muss (außer bei dem einen da am Nordmannturm, der komplett zerstört ist?!?

Sorry, kenne leider die ganzen Trail Namen noch nicht, finde wenn dann nur aus Zufall 

Fährt jemand ne frühe All-Mountain Tour morgen?

Wohl'sein.


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. Juli 2013)

Tja, vllt sollte man das den missverstandenen Förstern mal sagen. Woher sollen die armen Leute wissen das sie uns damit keinen Gefallen tuen?
Da bringen die Jahr für Jahr in guter Absich mit teuren Maschinen wertvolles Bauholz direkt auf die Trails... 

"Aufpassen" musst du leider auf jedem Trail, sprich vorrausschauend fahren, muss ja nicht immer ein ganzer baum sein der stört. Meist lässts sich der Kram per hand beseitigen. 
Eigentlich müsste man sich morgens den Trail erstmal anschauen, aber das ist sone Sache...


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. Juli 2013)

mal was positives von der presse:
deister-anzeiger 11/07/13


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Juli 2013)

Endlich mal ein schöner Bericht.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. Juli 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Ich werde da sein. 8:30 oben am Fundament


ich auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (13. Juli 2013)

Bin 8:15 am Parkplatz.Danke fuers abholen.


----------



## Scott865 (13. Juli 2013)

@frühschicht
bin raus,ist was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (13. Juli 2013)

Bin leider auch nicht dabei, wir fahren zur Porta Westfalica


----------



## kwark (13. Juli 2013)

Habe heute auf dem Grenzweg eine Brille gefunden, der Suchende kann mir mal eine PN schicken.


----------



## DiabloPB (13. Juli 2013)

HeliusAM schrieb:


> *Nagelbretter im Deister verursachen Gefahren*
> 
> Warnung an alle Radfahrer und Wanderer / Anzeige gegen Unbekannt
> 
> ...



Irre! Bei Mountainbikern also auch... Ich fahre auch noch Motorrad und da wurden schon Glasflaschen mit Öl auf die Fahrbahn geworfen. D.h. auch hier will man mutwillig jemanden verletzen oder gar töten.. Ich finde für solche Taten müsste man demjenigen die Eier abschneiden, einfach nur so, vielleicht lernen solche Leute dann mal daraus was sie tun.

Denn diese Menschen nehmen den Tod anderer Mitmenschen missbilligend in kauf und sowas muss hart bestraft werden!


----------



## Lukas979 (15. Juli 2013)

Gibs Morgen ne Dienstagsrunde ?


----------



## Dease (15. Juli 2013)

Lukas979 schrieb:


> Gibs Morgen ne Dienstagsrunde ?



Ja.

18H Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck & 18:30H Taternpfahl.

Flo & ich sind schon mal dabei


----------



## chris2305 (15. Juli 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## taifun (15. Juli 2013)

leider in CLP.schulung 2014 Modelle;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoBless (15. Juli 2013)

Was für eine Runde fahrt ihr morgen? Eher km schrubben richtung CC oder FR? Im Idealfall was dazwischen ?!?!?


----------



## chris2305 (15. Juli 2013)

Enduro


----------



## Deleted 266849 (15. Juli 2013)

Im Deister ist doch alles CC ^^


----------



## vinc.vega (16. Juli 2013)

Nach langer Abwesenheit bin ich heute auch mal wieder dabei,
Oliver


----------



## Heigoo1 (16. Juli 2013)

Fahrt ihr immer dienstags und donnerstags?


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub die Truppe fährt nur Dienstags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 266849 (20. Juli 2013)

Morgen wieder eine Frühschicht Deister?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. Juli 2013)

narayan schrieb:


> Morgen wieder eine Frühschicht Deister?


jau, 8:30h BB ...


----------



## lukas997 (21. Juli 2013)

Hallo, habe eine Frage und zwar geht das Gerücht rum, das der rakete komplett weg/kaputt ist, stimmt das? Gruß


----------



## Matthias32 (21. Juli 2013)

Die Rakete ist auch platt


----------



## lukas997 (21. Juli 2013)

Auch? Komplett?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (21. Juli 2013)

Die Sprünge sind Platt. Mann kann aber  im Sturzflug runterbrennen. Mach auch Spaß 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## lukas997 (21. Juli 2013)

Also die Anlieger und und alles da? Meint ihr die Sprünge werden wieder aufgebaut? Gruß


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Juli 2013)

Ja, da müsste wohl jemand mal hand anlegen... 
Ich meine ja die Trailfee lässt sich die Sonne auf die Plauze scheinen und fährt Fahrrad. Aber im Zweifel kann man auch selber machen.

Gerüchte gehen aber rum, das woanders geiles entsteht


----------



## lukas997 (21. Juli 2013)

Ich danke dir  würde mit anpacken aber wohne etwas weiter weg und komme nicht so oft ins deister.


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Juli 2013)

Hannover is auch wirklich ne Ecke weg vom Deister. Da muß man schon mal einen Tag Urlaub nehmen für die Reise mit der S-Bahn. Tut mir wirklich leid.
Im Moment ist es echt zu trocken für Sprungwachstum. Wenn es mal wieder regnet regenerieren die sich bestimmt wieder von alleine. Einfach warten ist die beste Strategie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (22. Juli 2013)

Also ich wohne nah dran, aber mich stören einfach die ganzen Fliegen und so, wenn ich da rumstehe und beim bauen von Hindernissen zugucke.


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. Juli 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Hannover is auch wirklich ne Ecke weg vom Deister. Da muß man schon mal einen Tag Urlaub nehmen für die Reise mit der S-Bahn. Tut mir wirklich leid.
> Im Moment ist es echt zu trocken für Sprungwachstum. Wenn es mal wieder regnet regenerieren die sich bestimmt wieder von alleine. Einfach warten ist die beste Strategie.


----------



## Phil171198 (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Philipp, bin 14 Jahre alt und möchte mich euch anschließen.

Ich habe aber ein paar fragen und hoffe dass ihr mir weiter helfen könnt.

Unzwar habe ich mir das Cannondale Jekyll 4 ( oder 3) ausgesucht und wollte frage ob das bei für diese Strecke(en) ausreicht?

An wen könnte ich mich wenden, der mir weiter helfen könnte?

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Juli 2013)

Pauschal ist das schlecht zu sagen. Es gibt Leute die springen und fahren Alles mit einem Dirtbike, und es gibt Leute die kommen mit einem DH-Bike nicht klar.
Entscheidend ist, wer auf dem Rad sitzt.
Im Allgemeinen ist aber ein leichtes Endurobike so ziemlich das Optimum für den Deister.


----------



## JoBless (22. Juli 2013)

... ich weiß nicht wie man mit ner Schaufeln umgeht, sonst würde ich


----------



## bassboolette (23. Juli 2013)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Ja, da müsste wohl jemand mal hand anlegen...
> Ich meine ja die Trailfee lässt sich die Sonne auf die Plauze scheinen und fährt Fahrrad. Aber im Zweifel kann man auch selber machen.
> 
> Gerüchte gehen aber rum, das woanders geiles entsteht



Yo, gerade gestern entdeckt. Gar nich weit weg von. Beste anlieger von welt! Danke an den blonden Hans!


----------



## bassboolette (23. Juli 2013)

Hier ein schlechtes Handybild. War vor Freude etwas zittrig


----------



## JoBless (23. Juli 2013)

Will Freitag ne Enduro oder leichte CC Tour fahren. jemand Interesse?!? Uhrzeit (fast) egal. Nur nicht zu spä Abends, gerne morgens oder tagsüber. Einfach melden.


----------



## Kona-RiderI (23. Juli 2013)

@Phil171198
Hi Phil, bin Erik 14 Jahre  also das Rad reicht schon kommt halt darauf an was du fahren Möchtest eher Berg auf oder abwährts, also ich habe ein reines Freeride und quäle mich hoch Enduro ist da schon Angebracht 






Ne Frage an alle fahren wieder Samstag oder Sonntag welche vom Parkplatz Waldkater um 12:00  Uhr aus ? Würde mich dann Anschlriessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (24. Juli 2013)

Phil171198 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich heiße Philipp, bin 14 Jahre alt und möchte mich euch anschließen.
> 
> ...




Hi Philipp,

das Jekyll ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut geeignet, fahre es selber und finde es für den Deister perfekt, auch Bikeparks sind kein Problem.


----------



## Kona-RiderI (25. Juli 2013)

Moin, 

Am Samstag u. Sonntag ist Bautag auf dem Ladys Only Kommen welche am Sonntag ?


----------



## DeisteRazer (25. Juli 2013)

Kona-RiderI schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Am Samstag u. Sonntag ist Bautag auf dem Ladys Only Kommen welche am Sonntag ?



...wahrscheinlich!


----------



## Kona-RiderI (25. Juli 2013)

Auch aus Hannover ?


----------



## stefan64 (27. Juli 2013)

Morgen ist wieder Frühschicht zur gewohnten Zeit.


----------



## Straik (27. Juli 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen ist wieder Frühschicht zur gewohnten Zeit.



Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (27. Juli 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen ist wieder Frühschicht zur gewohnten Zeit.


dabei ...


----------



## matzinski (27. Juli 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Hitzi (27. Juli 2013)

wohl eher nicht


----------



## Bueni (27. Juli 2013)

Fahre ne frühe Frühschicht, 7.00 Uhr BB!
Mal sehen, ob ich noch in den Deister fahre,
sonst Benther und Gehrdener.


----------



## HaJü__ (28. Juli 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen ist wieder Frühschicht zur gewohnten Zeit.



Dabei!


----------



## schappi (28. Juli 2013)

habe hier was passendes für die Frühschichtb gefunden:


----------



## taifun (29. Juli 2013)

Ein befreundetes Team hat noch einen Startplatz im 8er für die 24 h Duisburg frei,bei Intresse pm.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (30. Juli 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> habe hier was passendes für die Frühschichtb gefunden:



Genial


----------



## Bueni (30. Juli 2013)

um mal wieder zu den wichtigen themen zurückzukommen ,

dk (deisterkreisel) 6 wird am samstag, den 17/08/13 stattfinden . 
wie immer ist die teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzt.
also wer zuerst kommt ...

1. hoerman
2. .........
3. .........[/QUOTE]


Hitzi sei dank für die Anmeldung, muß jetzt aber leider absagen. Somit kann meinen Platz Nr.19 gerne jemand einnehmen. 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## So-wo (30. Juli 2013)

Phil171198 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich heiße Philipp, bin 14 Jahre alt und möchte mich euch anschließen.
> 
> ...


Da kannste fast alles mir rocken das habe ich auch ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil171198 (31. Juli 2013)

Wann könnte ich mir mal die Strecke angucken?

Wann ist denn jemand da?

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2013)

Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht?

...ich


----------



## Matthias32 (3. August 2013)

Bin dabei. Kann mich wer 8:15 am Parkplatz Jeagerheim abholen? Gruss


----------



## adrianbiker (3. August 2013)

Hi Leute, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, vlt wisst ihr mehr als ich:

Und zwar sind meine alten Beläge von meiner Elixir Cr Sl total runter gefahren, also neue geholt eingebaut. Allerdings gehen die Kolben nicht mehr weit genug zurück, dass ich die Bremsscheiben schleiffrei einbauen könnte :/
Hab die Kolben schon soweit zurückgedrückt wies ging, hab die Druckpunkt verstellung auch komplett aufgemacht, das hat bisschen geholfen, beide Scheiben schleifen aber immernoch durchgehend, was das Rad quasi unfahrbar macht :/

Danke schon mal an alle, die sich da besser auskennen als ich^^


----------



## matzinski (3. August 2013)

Ggf. ist eine Entlüftung fällig. Wenn man das System an der Entlüftungschraube öffnet, sollten sich die Kolben weiter zurückdrücken lassen.


----------



## Dease (3. August 2013)

adrianbiker schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, vlt wisst ihr mehr als ich:
> 
> Und zwar sind meine alten Beläge von meiner Elixir Cr Sl total runter gefahren, also neue geholt eingebaut. Allerdings gehen die Kolben nicht mehr weit genug zurück, dass ich die Bremsscheiben schleiffrei einbauen könnte :/
> Hab die Kolben schon soweit zurückgedrückt wies ging, hab die Druckpunkt verstellung auch komplett aufgemacht, das hat bisschen geholfen, beide Scheiben schleifen aber immernoch durchgehend, was das Rad quasi unfahrbar macht :/
> ...



Wenn Du mit den alten Belägen drin, die Kolben nicht weit genug zurück drücken kann (bei komplett zurück gedrehter Druckpunktverstellung), dann ist zuviel Bremsflüssigkeit drin.

Ist die Bremse mal bei angefahrenen Belägen entlüftet worden?


----------



## Scott865 (3. August 2013)

bin dabei.


----------



## adrianbiker (3. August 2013)

Danke für den Tipp Dease und Matzinski 

Die Bremsen haben immer Top funktioniert, mussten deshalb auch nie entlüftet werden..

Muss ich dann einfach nur bisschen Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen?


----------



## stefan64 (3. August 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht?
> 
> ...ich



Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (3. August 2013)

In den Avid Bremsen ist DOT 5.1 Bremsflüssigkeit. Die muss auch mal ausgetauscht werden, weil die Bremsflüssigkeit altert bzw. sich mit Wasser verbindet. Danach wird die Bremse auf jeden Fall wieder richtig funktionieren. Dazu brauchst du allerdings ein Entlüftungskit.


----------



## schappi (4. August 2013)

Erste Hilfe ist erstmal die Entlüftungsschraube am Ausgleichsbehälter zu äffnen und ein paar Tropfen Bremsfüssigkeit abzulassen. Ist ein altes Avid Problem


----------



## [email protected] (4. August 2013)

Haben die neuen Beläge evtl. mehr Belagstärke als die mit denen die Bremse geliefert wurde? 0,15mm pro Seite und schon bekommst du es bei Avid nicht mehr schleiffrei.

Mit Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen wäre ich ganz vorsichtig und sowas als Ferndiagnose halte ich für naja... egal. Sollte das DOT zu viel Wasser gezogen haben und der Fehler kommt daher, kann ein weiteres Ablassen von 5-10 Tropen bei einer heißen Bremse zum Totalausfall führen.

Im Zweifelsfall wie matzinski schon sagte, einfach neue Beläge rein und entlüften, dann ist Ruhe. Ein Entlüftungskit sollte man auf kurz oder lang eh zu Hause haben. Hier nicht vergessen die ersten ca. 15ml die man durch das System drück zu entsorgen.


----------



## lukas997 (4. August 2013)

Im Notfall hätte ich ein entlüftungskit hier, wohne in Grohnde. Nur mein DOT ist leer, kostet aber kaum was.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. August 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Mit Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen wäre ich ganz vorsichtig und sowas als Ferndiagnose halte ich für naja... egal.



...
naja...  egal .


----------



## Scott865 (4. August 2013)

Gott,geht das schon wieder los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (4. August 2013)

Dass nervt echt hier. Mal einfach den anderen sein lassen... War nett heute und Danke Scott.Dass nenne ich sportlich und fair.


----------



## chris2305 (5. August 2013)

Zur Erinnerung
DK Anmeldliste

1. hoerman
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. Bueni 
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knievel
25. G0NZ0
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

CLOSED

Wer ist denn nun noch dabei??


----------



## So-wo (5. August 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung
> DK Anmeldliste
> 
> 1. hoerman
> ...



Was ist den der deisterkreisel ??


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. August 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung
> DK Anmeldliste
> 
> 1. ...
> ...


 
ich bin raus


----------



## schappi (5. August 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Was ist den der deisterkreisel ??



Eine Tagestour um den deister mit möglichst hohem Singletrailanteil mit möglichst vielen netten Bikern.
Aus praktischen Grund (weil sonst nichtmehr zu managen) ist die Teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzt.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## Bueni (5. August 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung
> DK Anmeldliste
> 
> 1. hoerman
> ...




wie schon oben geschrieben, bin raus!   Leider !!!
Dem Rest viel Spaß


----------



## G0NZ0 (5. August 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Zur Erinnerung
> DK Anmeldliste
> 
> 1. hoerman
> ...




Ich bin leider auch raus :-(


----------



## vinc.vega (5. August 2013)

Es ist zwar noch etwas früh, aber ich wage mich schon mal vor ...
Kommt jemand morgen zur Dienstagsrunde ??

O.


----------



## JoBless (5. August 2013)

1. .....
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. exto
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. JoBless
20. Homer
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli 
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

Hoffe ich hab es so richtig zusammengefasst und mich noch dazu geschrieben für einen "Aussteiger" 2 freie Plätze noch.


----------



## HeliusAM (5. August 2013)

JoBless schrieb:


> 1. .....
> 2. chris2305
> 3. kwark
> 4. importantisintheforrest
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer_Simplon (5. August 2013)

Homer ist leider raus wegen akuter und aktueller Knieprobleme. 2 mal Rakete vor 2 Wochen haben nicht so gut getan. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## So-wo (5. August 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Eine Tagestour um den deister mit möglichst hohem Singletrailanteil mit möglichst vielen netten Bikern.
> Aus praktischen Grund (weil sonst nichtmehr zu managen) ist die Teilnehmerzahl auf 30 begrenzt.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Den Samstag habe ich frei ...
Kann ich mit


----------



## exto (5. August 2013)

1. .....
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. ...
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

...ich bin auch raus...


----------



## chris2305 (6. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Hitzi
18. Ha-Jü
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

Treffen uns dann um 11 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass und fahren im Ost-Deister. Evtl. können wir ja mal am Bautrupp vorbeischauen und ein wenig helfen. Mit 30 Mann sind ja ein paar Anlieger schnell geschaufelt!!!!


----------



## Hitzi (6. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. importantisintheforrest
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. ......
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

An dem Tag geht nix bei uns


----------



## chris2305 (6. August 2013)

Lustig und vorhersehbar


----------



## wichtigisimwald (6. August 2013)

Mangels Zweirad bin ich raus. Ein zusätzlicher Startplatz frei! 

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. ...
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. ......
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist


----------



## Hitzi (6. August 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Lustig und vorhersehbar



Aktualität schlägt Planung.......


----------



## chris2305 (6. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Aktualität schlägt Planung.......



Alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (6. August 2013)

Wann ist denn der DK nochmal. Nach Umzug und Rechner platt hab ich erstmal voll den Faden verloren


----------



## Hannoveraner (6. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Jerry
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. ......
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist


Nicht-Forumsmitglied Jerry eingetragen.


----------



## taifun (7. August 2013)

Aufgrund gesundheitlichem Anraten des Arztes abzugeben

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/203863-commencal-vip-meta-4-protectoren-und-bell-fullface-als-set


----------



## Hitzi (7. August 2013)

nightwing77 schrieb:


> wann ist denn der dk nochmal. Nach umzug und rechner platt hab ich erstmal voll den faden verloren



17.08.13 :d


----------



## Heigoo1 (8. August 2013)

Ist noch ein Platz frei? Ich komme mit


----------



## Hitzi (8. August 2013)

17, 18, 20.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qwertzi83 (9. August 2013)

Aloha, kommt man als Neuling bei eurer DK Runde halbwegs hinterher? Dann würde ich mich sehr gern anschließen


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. August 2013)

Tempo ist moderat...

würde ich jetzt spontan sagen. Da man den ganzen Tag genug Zeit hat, muss man nicht wie ein wahnsinniger von Trail zu Trail sprinten.


----------



## Qwertzi83 (9. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Jerry
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. Qwertzi83
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. Tom de la zett
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

danke, dann wage ich mich mal dazu ;-)


----------



## So-wo (9. August 2013)

Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> 1. Helius AM
> 2. chris2305
> 3. kwark
> 4. Jerry
> ...



Das finde ich mal sehr schön ...


----------



## MasterAss (9. August 2013)

Ich bin auch dann das erste mal dabei. Welche Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt?

Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Revolver (9. August 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Das finde ich mal sehr schön ...


Hallo Leute, würde noch gern mitfahren. Könnt ihr mich noch auf die Liste nehmen, wenn noch Platz ist?


----------



## chris2305 (9. August 2013)

Manchmal glaube ich, ihr könnt weder lesen noch schreiben.........


----------



## Revolver (9. August 2013)

Freu:


wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Mangels Zweirad bin ich raus. Ein zusätzlicher Startplatz frei!
> 
> 1. Helius AM
> 2. chris2305
> ...


 


Revolver schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, würde noch gern mitfahren. Könnt ihr mich noch auf die Liste nehmen, wenn noch Platz ist?


----------



## Fattire (9. August 2013)

Hallo, wer kann mir sagen ob der Ü 30 Trail links oder rechts vom Nienstädter Pass verläuft?


----------



## Revolver (9. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an, von wo du kommst. Aus Richtung Nienstedt rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fattire (9. August 2013)

Ok danke. Startet er ganz oben oder auf halber höhe?


----------



## Kona-RiderI (9. August 2013)

Kommt drauf an ich würde aber ab halber Höhe loslegen also den nienstedter pass Richtung Barsinghausen da runter und da bei der Schranke dann rein


----------



## Fattire (10. August 2013)

Ja danke, wir werden morgen mit drei oder vier Personen da sein.


----------



## Bueni (10. August 2013)

Frühschicht ?


----------



## Scott865 (10. August 2013)

ja.


----------



## Straik (10. August 2013)

Si


----------



## matzinski (10. August 2013)

yep


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (10. August 2013)

downhillfaller und ich suchen noch einen Mitfahrer für den :

14. September um beim 8h Rennen "A Hard Day's Work " in Barntrup zu starten.

Wir würden gerne  ein Dreiteam anmelden.

Wer hat Lust?

http://www.wekido-ratpack.de


----------



## tom de la zett (10. August 2013)

Muss meinen Platz auch räumen

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. janisj
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. ......
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. .....
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

Viel Spaß, Aussichten sind ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (10. August 2013)

Bueni schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?



Dabei.

Bemerode startet vollständig um 07:30 Uhr.


----------



## stefan64 (10. August 2013)

Bueni schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?



dabei


----------



## MasterAss (11. August 2013)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> 1. Helius AM
> 2. chris2305
> 3. kwark
> 4. Revolver
> ...



Ich habe mich jetzt mal auf der 29 eingereiht.


----------



## janisj (11. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. ........
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. ......
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist


bin leider raus......


----------



## Hannoveraner (11. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. ......
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. .....
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist


----------



## LocoFanatic (11. August 2013)

Wie sieht es auf Ladies und Ü30 aus?! Wollen morgen Nachmittag fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (11. August 2013)

Staubig!


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. August 2013)

Lucky-Luke-03 schrieb:


> downhillfaller und ich suchen noch einen Mitfahrer für den :
> 
> 14. September um beim 8h Rennen "A Hard Day's Work " in Barntrup zu starten.
> 
> ...


 
hat sich erledigt, fällt aus


----------



## Downhillfaller (12. August 2013)

Ja sehr ärgerlich


----------



## mynoxin (12. August 2013)

Hallo
Fährt von euch jemand nen HT?


----------



## Power-Valve (12. August 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Hallo
> Fährt von euch jemand nen HT?



sowas kommt vor... und ja, man kann im Deister mit nem HT fahren...


----------



## mynoxin (12. August 2013)

Natürlich kann man das, würde mir gern mal den ein oder anderen Trail ansehen, komme aus Region Hannover. Fahre nen AM, baue derzeit nen HT auf, daher frag ich nur.


----------



## Power-Valve (12. August 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das, würde mir gern mal den ein oder anderen Trail ansehen, komme aus Region Hannover. Fahre nen AM, baue derzeit nen HT auf, daher frag ich nur.



je nach Leidensfaehigkeit gehen alle Trails auch mit dem HT. Bequemer ists Fully natuerlich...

Schliess dich einfach mal nen paar Leuten an und schau halt...


----------



## Muellbeutel (12. August 2013)

Was denn für ein HT? Fully ist auch nicht gleich Fully, beim HT kann man auch schon zwischen Baumarkt, CCler oder Gravity unterscheiden 

Kommst überall im Deister ohne Fully runter, meistens sogar garnichtmal schlechter. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Mzungu (12. August 2013)

So, seit heute bin ich also offiziell Hannoveraner.
Ich hab mich grade mal ein paar Seiten zurückgeklickt, aber die wichtigen Infos über den Deisterkreisel nicht gefunden.
Wann und wo ist da Treffpunkt? Wie lang ist die Strecke ungefähr, und wie viele HM sind zu erwarten? (um in etwa abschätzen zu können, ob ich das als Rheinländer überhaupt schaffe...)


----------



## chris2305 (12. August 2013)

Seite 417 , km über 30 bestimmt, hm ca. 800 oder wahrscheinlich sogar mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (12. August 2013)

Baue grad nen 2soulscycles auf, wird aber vorerst ssp denk ich und noch dauern. An fully hab ich nen Slide 150 8.0 im Keller stehen.


----------



## Mzungu (12. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17. ......
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

Da ich allerdings keinen Plan habe, wie ich zum Treffpunkt komme - könnte mich einer der aus Hannover anreisenden vielleicht mitnehmen?


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. August 2013)

Falls dich keiner mitnimmt: Nimm die S1 am Hauptbahnhof um 9:33 Uhr. Du steigst in Kirchdorf aus und fährst auf dem Radweg 3-400m zurück.
Dann bist du am Nienstedter Pass, den du einfach bergauf fährst bis du oben bist.
Dort ist der Treffpunkt. Wenn du schön langsam hochfährst biste etwa 10:40 oben.
Dann kannst du noch in Ruhe eine Bemme essen bis der Rest da ist.


----------



## LocoFanatic (12. August 2013)

verdammte Axt, ist der Ladies GEIL! 
Deswegen möchte ich an dieser Stelle demütigst allen danken, denen zu danken ist, ob an der Schaufel oder in der "Kommunikation" mit den beteiligten Forsten. Vielen Dank, dass ihr Schweiß, Mühe, Rückschläge und Aufwand auf euch genommen habt. Das bisherige Ergebnis, auch auf dem Ü30, zeigen hoffentlich, dass es das wert war und ist.

Einfach Danke.


----------



## Hannoveraner (12. August 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Da ich allerdings keinen Plan habe, wie ich zum Treffpunkt komme - könnte mich einer der aus Hannover anreisenden vielleicht mitnehmen?



Mein Auto ist zwar schon voll aber wenn du selber fährst, könntest hinterher fahren.


----------



## jammerlappen (12. August 2013)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> verdammte Axt, ist der Ladies GEIL!
> Deswegen möchte ich an dieser Stelle demütigst allen danken, denen zu danken ist, ob an der Schaufel oder in der "Kommunikation" mit den beteiligten Forsten. Vielen Dank, dass ihr Schweiß, Mühe, Rückschläge und Aufwand auf euch genommen habt. Das bisherige Ergebnis, auch auf dem Ü30, zeigen hoffentlich, dass es das wert war und ist.
> 
> Einfach Danke.



Danke dafür! N Stückweit langweilt es mich ja auch schon, aber nicht zuletzt nachdem am Sonntag ein unbekannter Rotwild-Ritter unerschrocken mehrfach den Ladies Only und am Bautrupp vorbeigefahren ist, ohne wenigstens Mal anzuhalten, um danke zu sagen - fühle ich mich mal wieder genötigt hier zu schreiben. 

Ich möchte Danke sagen den drei Jungs, die trotz Schulstress wenigstens ne Stunde mitgemacht haben und auch dem Vater mit dem Sohne für die nette Unterstützung danken  

Vielleicht gibt ja das dem einen oder anderen Mal einen anderen Blick aufs Thema:


----------



## wichtigisimwald (13. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. Surfjunk & Bruder wenn er fit ist

Hab mich mal vorsichtshalber wieder angemeldet, für den Fall dass mein Bike zum WE fertig wird..


----------



## Qwertzi83 (13. August 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> 1. Helius AM
> 2. chris2305
> 3. kwark
> 4. Revolver
> ...



Hier muss man ja aufpassen wie ein Luchs. Irgendwer hat mich aus der Liste gekickt :-( Hab mich jetzt mal einfach wieder eingetragen


----------



## wichtigisimwald (13. August 2013)

Ich wars nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (13. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Danke dafür! N Stückweit langweilt es mich ja auch schon, aber nicht zuletzt nachdem am Sonntag ein unbekannter Rotwild-Ritter unerschrocken mehrfach den Ladies Only und am Bautrupp vorbeigefahren ist, ohne wenigstens Mal anzuhalten, um danke zu sagen - fühle ich mich mal wieder genötigt hier zu schreiben.
> 
> Ich möchte Danke sagen den drei Jungs, die trotz Schulstress wenigstens ne Stunde mitgemacht haben und auch dem Vater mit dem Sohne für die nette Unterstützung danken
> 
> Vielleicht gibt ja das dem einen oder anderen Mal einen anderen Blick aufs Thema:





so viele Leute, aber alle haben nur fahren im Kopf


----------



## matzinski (13. August 2013)

Ich kann mich nicht zurückhalten und muss auch mal wieder was zum Thema schreiben 

Es erfordert sicher eine Menge Arbeit, Schweiß und Einsatz solche Strecken zu bauen wie auf Ü30 und Ladies derzeit realisiert. Hut ab für den Einsatz, den einige von Euch da reinstecken. Das meine ich ehrlich. Dazu muss aber gesagt werden: Der Aufwand wächst überproportional mit der Größe der angelegten Sprünge. Je größer diese sind, desto mehr Erde muss bewegt werden. Je größer die Sprünge, desto mehr Speed muss in den Anfahrten aufgebaut werden. Diese müssen dann geglättet und mit Anliegern ausgestattet werden. Das ganze muss immer und immer wieder gepflegt werden. Zumindestens der Ladies geht derzeit genau in diese Richtung. Schön und gut. Diejenigen die genau solche großen Sprünge haben wollen und nutzen, müssen m.E. damit leben, dass eine Menge Schaufeleinsatz gefragt ist und diejenigen sollten auch ihren Beitrag leisten und beim Bau mithelfen. Es ist sicher nicht korrekt, dass dort Leute nur springen aber nicht bauen wollen. Da kann ich den Ärger verstehen.

Man muss seitens der "Springerfraktion" aber auch realisieren, dass nicht jeder die großen Sprünge geil findet und dass es auch noch andere Spielarten des MTB-Sports gibt, die weitaus weniger bis gar keinen Schaufeleinsatz erfordern. Diesen Sprungverächtern nützt es leider rein gar nichts, wenn die großen Sprünge über Chickenways umfahren werden können. Die finden das langweilig und wollen ganz andere Arten von Strecken befahren. Warum sollten sich diese "Nichtspringer" in ihrer knappen Freizeit an den Baumaßnahmen beteiligen oder Vereinsbeiträge bezahlen? Aus Solidarität? Ok, kann man machen - hab' ich übrigens auch gemacht (zumindestens was die Beiträge angeht).

Wenn man aber trotzdem von einigen der Sprungfraktion immer wieder angegangen wird, wenn man mit der Springerei nichts am Hut hat und lieber fährt als baut, mag man irgendwann nicht mehr. Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich will hier nicht wieder irgendeine Grundsatzdiskussion darüber vom Zaume brechen wie der ideale Trail auszusehen hat. Ich möchte nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass nicht jeder, der auf Ü30 und Ladies rumfährt, auch wirklich Nutznießer des ganzen Aufwands ist. Entsprechend nachsichtig sollten sich diejenigen zeigen, die ihr Herzblut und ihre Energie in die Bauerei stecken. Versucht auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen und Verständnis für diejenigen aufzubringen, die eure Begeisterung für die Bauerei (und Springerei) nicht teilen - für ein friedliches Miteinander . 

bis bald im Wald, Matze


----------



## wichtigisimwald (13. August 2013)

1a Posting Matze!

Beim Ü30 habe ich noch 2x mitgebuddelt, bin den Trail danach aber kaum noch gefahren.

Wenn ich mir nun Bilder und die begeisterten Rückmeldungen zum Ladys angucke, weiß ich warum ich mich nicht zum Bauen bewegen konnte. (wobei ich mir da natürlich erst nach Besichtigung mein endgültiges Urteil erlauben kann!)

Ich habe einfach wenig Motivation, mich am Bau eines Trails zu beteiligen, den ich eh kaum oder eher gar nicht befahren werde.

Ich find es toll und beachtenswert, dass sich der Bautrupp um Evel da die Wochenenden um die Schippe haut, aber diese Strecken entsprechen nicht meinem Fahrkönnen.

Dass ich beim Mitbauen Einfluss auf den Verlauf gehabt hätte, glaube ich auch eher nicht. 

Also nochmal: Hut ab an die Baufraktion!

Aber bitte keine pauschale Kritik allen gegenüber, die keine Lust hatten sich für etwas zu engagieren, von dem sie selbst keinen nutzen haben.


----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2013)

Und ich dachte schon ihr würdet es nie verstehen...


----------



## matzinski (13. August 2013)

Feigling - schade, ich hab's nicht kopiert, aber gelesen hatte ich es schon 
(das, was du zuerst geschrieben hattest)


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. August 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Es ist sicher nicht korrekt, dass dort Leute nur springen aber nicht bauen wollen. Da kann ich den Ärger verstehen.


Du weißt gar nicht wie viele das an den Wochenenden und unter der Woche sind  Zu viele.



matzinski schrieb:


> Man muss seitens der "Springerfraktion" aber auch realisieren, dass nicht jeder die großen Sprünge geil findet


Kann ich verstehen. Zu große Sprünge schrecken mich auch ab. Aber auch nur weil mir die Sicherheit und Geschwindigkeitseinschätzung fehlt.



matzinski schrieb:


> Diesen Sprungverächtern nützt es leider rein gar nichts, wenn die großen Sprünge über Chickenways umfahren werden können. Die finden das langweilig und wollen ganz andere Arten von Strecken befahren.


Der Chickenway unten an den Step-Downs ist doch wohl flowig und natürlich ?! Der Chickenway wurde extra so angelegt damit es keine Autobahn ist, sondern natürlich bleibt. Aber auch hier muss man mit der Harke arbeiten um eine Linie anzulegen. So viele Chickenways sind es aber nicht.
Ich weiß nicht genau wie für dich der ideale Trail aussehen muss aber ideal ist der Ü30 alle male. Er bietet Wurzelteppiche (oberes Waldstück), was vor Natürlichkeit nur so platzt. Ab der Schranke wird es nunmal platt und eben. Aber auch nur weil der Boden nichts anderes hergibt. 2 Minuten lang nur geradeaus und über platten Waldboden zu fahren ist für mich langweilig. Und 3/4 aller Hindernisse sind für jeden Fahrbar und machen Spaß. Auch für Leute die nicht springen wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (13. August 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Feigling - schade, ich hab's nicht kopiert, aber gelesen hatte ich es schon
> (das, was du zuerst geschrieben hattest)



Willste echt schon wieder den offenen Schlagabtausch? Fakt ist doch, dass auch auf den anderen Trails, auf denen nix gebaut ist, das Holz eher darauf wartet vom Wurm gefressen als von denen, die nicht springen, weggeräumt zu werden. Keiner der eigentlich ja Arbeitswütigen macht sich mal daran irgendetwas freizuschneiden, wenns mal wieder zugewuchert ist. Tatsächlich ist es auch so, dass ein ganzer Arsch voll der Lycrafraktion jedes Wochenende nix besseres zu tun hat, als dem Bautrupp bei der Arbeit auf die Eier zu gehen...was machen die denn da, wenn sie den Trail ja eh nicht fahren?


----------



## njoerd (13. August 2013)

Ich liebe euch


----------



## Madeba (13. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ... wenns mal wieder zugewuchert ist...


oh, sowas gibt's im Deister auch noch ? Interessant, dann muß ich wohl doch mal wieder rüberkommen...


----------



## schappi (13. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Willste echt schon wieder den offenen Schlagabtausch? Fakt ist doch, dass auch auf den anderen Trails, auf denen nix gebaut ist, das Holz eher darauf wartet vom Wurm gefressen als von denen, die nicht springen, weggeräumt zu werden. Keiner der eigentlich ja Arbeitswütigen macht sich mal daran irgendetwas freizuschneiden, wenns mal wieder zugewuchert ist. Tatsächlich ist es auch so, dass ein ganzer Arsch voll der Lycrafraktion jedes Wochenende nix besseres zu tun hat, als dem Bautrupp bei der Arbeit auf die Eier zu gehen...was machen die denn da, wenn sie den Trail ja eh nicht fahren?



Marc,
lass das bitte sein, du rufst nur wieder ein halbes Dutzend Trolle auf den Plan. Das solltet ihr beiden  (du und Matze)mal am Annaturm bei einem Glas Erdinger unter 4 Augen besprechen.
So wie du gerade hier argumentierst, wirst du keine neuen Mitglieder für den Bautrupp werben.
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. August 2013)

Das nicht jeder lust hat stundenlang an einem Sprung zu bauen, der dann nichtmal selber befahren wird, ist klar. An den Vereinstrails gibts aber auch andere arbeiten, Freischneiden, kleine Absätze flowige kurven, schöne Umfahrungen etc. Niemand wird gezwungen im Loch zu buddeln, es findet sich immer eine Baustelle von der jeder auch später etwas hat.

Das ist ja alles ganz okay. Aber irgendwie scheint sich auch kaum jemand um die Naturbelassenen Trails zu kümmern. Die Rakete wuchert unten auch schon zu... Da sind früher so viele verschiedene Menschen runter gefahren/grebremst. Aber jetzt wo die doofen sprünge weg sind, juckt keinen mehr die line.
Und was ist mit all den anderen wilden singeltrails? 

Wer an den "Autobahnen" nicht mitbauen will, brauchts ja nicht machen. Nur sollen dann auch nicht gefühlt millionen Leute dort runter fahren, und dann mit den immer selben Ausreden kommen (Vorort!). Wer Naturtrails fahren will, könnte ja einen zugelegten trail freiräumen. Das gehört auch zum "bauen". Was spricht dagegen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (13. August 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Versucht auch mal über den Tellerrand zu schauen und Verständnis für diejenigen aufzubringen, die eure Begeisterung für die Bauerei (und Springerei) nicht teilen - für ein friedliches Miteinander .
> 
> bis bald im Wald, Matze



ich glaube, was die leute ( den bautrupp) so enttäuscht, ist die tatsache, das die gesamten trails von ein paar wenigen leute immer gepflegt und repariert werden. 
kaum ein mtb-ler hält mal an und nimmt einen umgefallen baum weg oder zweig, sondern fährt einfach drumrum und macht dadurch eine neue line. 

die gesamte pflege der trails lastet auf einer handvoll leute. 
auch die naturbelassenen trails benötigen ab und an pflege. 

dornrößchen, 120er, grab, barbie, farn etc ... etc... . 

genau diese trails werden aber auch vom bautrupp gepflegt.

ich glaube , viele machen es sich zu einfach, einfach zu sagen ich springe da nicht, ich helfe da nicht. 

wir haben so viele tolle trails im deister, da ist für alle etwas dabei. 
auf dem ü30 und dem ladies darf offiziell gebaut werden, daher sollte man das mMn auch nutzen. 

die anderen 28 trails sind ja naturbelassen, nur wird dort auch nur einfach gefahren und nie mal hinterfragt, wie die entstanden sind oder wie diese in schuss gehalten werden. 

vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach anders  als der große rest .
ich habe jedenfalls verstanden, dass trails auch pflege benötigen .
dafür opfere ich auch gerne meine wenige freizeit, die eigentlich zum biken gedacht war. 

viele biker, die mal angehalten haben und mal mitgeholfen haben, wissen wie anstrengend buddeln ist. oft habe ich dabei gehört, dass 1 h schaufeln anstrengender ist als 3 h biken. 

aber es scheint einfach in der mentalität der leute zu stecken, lieber nutzniesser zu sein, als mal zu hinterfragen, wie der trails entstanden ist und welchen teil ich zum erhalt dieser beitragen kann.


----------



## matzinski (13. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Willste echt schon wieder den offenen Schlagabtausch? ...


Vieleicht solltest du noch mal die letzten Beiträge von dir und von mir in Ruhe lesen und auf dich wirken lassen. Dann sollte sich deine Frage von selbst beantworten. Wenn nicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter. 



schappi schrieb:


> Marc,
> lass das bitte sein, du rufst nur wieder ein halbes Dutzend Trolle auf den Plan. Das solltet ihr beiden  (du und Matze)mal am Annaturm bei einem Glas Erdinger unter 4 Augen besprechen.
> So wie du gerade hier argumentierst, wirst du keine neuen Mitglieder für den Bautrupp werben.
> Gruß
> Schappi


Manchmal frage ich mich wer in diesem Thread die wahren Trolle sind. Vieleicht sollte man mal den "Troll Of The Year" statt den "Köpperpokal" verleihen. An Kandidaten mangelt es eher nicht.



Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Das nicht jeder lust hat stundenlang an einem Sprung zu bauen, der dann nichtmal selber befahren wird, ist klar. An den Vereinstrails gibts aber auch andere arbeiten, Freischneiden, kleine Absätze flowige kurven, schöne Umfahrungen etc. Niemand wird gezwungen im Loch zu buddeln, es findet sich immer eine Baustelle von der jeder auch später etwas hat.
> 
> Das ist ja alles ganz okay. Aber irgendwie scheint sich auch kaum jemand um die Naturbelassenen Trails zu kümmern. Die Rakete wuchert unten auch schon zu... Da sind früher so viele verschiedene Menschen runter gefahren/grebremst. Aber jetzt wo die doofen sprünge weg sind, juckt keinen mehr die line.
> Und was ist mit all den anderen wilden singeltrails?
> ...


Nichts spricht dagegen. Das wird ja auch gemacht. Oft reicht es auch aus einen Trail einfach so zu befahren, wie er ist, statt dauernd dran rumzubuddeln. Wir sind letztens Rakete gefahren  - hat Spaß gemacht. Auch auf anderen Trails (Namen bekannt aber nicht genannt ), die zugeworfen waren, sind wieder neue Lines nur durch Befahren entstanden. Es sieht dort nicht so aus als ob hier groß Aufwand betrieben wurde. Auf einem der Trails ist die Line durch die gefällten Bäume wieder richtig kniffelig und tricky geworden. Wegen der Naturtrails würd' ich mir keine Sorgen machen. 

Ich schätze auf den Vereinstrails sind auch viele unterwegs, die einfach auch nur mal gucken wollen. Außerdem liegt der Verlauf ja auch auf den "klassischen" Routen, die jeder kennt. Entsprechend viele kommen dort vorbei. Also locker bleiben und immer dran denken: Ihr macht das freiwillig und keiner zwingt euch dazu.


----------



## MasterAss (14. August 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ihr macht das freiwillig und keiner zwingt euch dazu.



Das ist der springende Punkt. Gerade wg. der Freiwilligkeit habt ihr jedoch meinen größten Respekt!

Aber ich habe z.B. auch noch nie geholfen. Woran liegts? Kaum Zeit und die Zeit die man hat, fährt man lieber. Ich habe keine große Lust mich am Wochenende in den Wald zu stellen und rumzubuddeln. Ich bin die neuen "offiziellen" Trails allerdings noch nie gefahren, gerade weil ich weder finanziell noch körperlich beistand geleistet habe. Trotzdem sammel ich mal Hölzer aus einem Trail oder stutze kurzerhand einen Dornenbusch der in den Anlauf wächst. Wer es nicht macht, meiner Meinung nach auch gut. Es kann niemanden verboten werden "nur zu fahren".

Es muss doch vorhersehbar gewesen sein, dass eine solche Situation entsteht?! Wenn ihr nicht wollt, dass die Leute die keine finanzielle (Verein) oder körperliche Unterstützung zum Trailbau eingebracht haben, auf den beiden Trails rumfahren, dann müsst ihr sie als Vereinsstrecken kennzeichnen. Von Appellen halte ich ehrlich gesagt herzlich wenig, weil sie in unserer Gesellschaft nix bringen und die Bikegemeinschaft leider keine kleine Truppe mehr ist wie von bspw. 5-6 Jahren. Wir können nicht ggü. Bikekritikern argumentieren: "Der Wald gehört jedem" und "Wegerecht", aber andererseits zu anderen Bikern sagen: "Du darfst hier aber nicht fahren, die Strecke habe ich gebaut".

Das ist meine Meinung. Wer mir darüber diskutieren will, kann das gerne beim DK machen. Oder einfach: "Leben und leben lassen". Aber gerade solche provokanten Äußerungen wie "Lycra-Fraktion" führen bei mir nur zu einem Kopfschütteln. Jeder hat seine Berechtigung im Wald


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2013)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Aber ich habe z.B. auch noch nie geholfen. Woran liegts? Kaum Zeit und die Zeit die man hat, fährt man lieber. Ich habe keine große Lust mich am Wochenende in den Wald zu stellen und rumzubuddeln
> .... ...
> Wer es nicht macht, meiner Meinung nach auch gut. Es kann niemanden verboten werden "nur zu fahren".


 
sehe ich ein wenig anders . 
wenn alle so denken würden, hätten wir keine trails im deister.


----------



## MasterAss (14. August 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wenn alle so denken würden, hätten wir keine trails im deister.



Das glaube ich wohl kaum. Vielleicht nicht so viele und andere, aber Trails würde es trotzdem geben. 

Ich verstehe das Bauteam ja auch, aber verlangt bitte nicht von jedem Zeit zu investieren. Ich habe ja auch nicht verlangt, dass dort ein neuer Trail gebaut wird. Zeit ist ein kostbares gut, vor allem mit Familie und FullTimeJob. Und wenn ich z.B. durch mein fehlenden Engagement keine großen Sprünge habe, dann fahre ich halt in einen Park.

Aber bitte nochmal: Absoluten Respekt und auch von mir ein Danke für das Engagement! (obwohl ich noch nicht einmal dort gefahren bin)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (14. August 2013)

@MasterAss
Top,sprichst mir ein bissel aus der Seele.

Wir haben uns den Ladies mal angesehen,letztes WE.Steckt echt mal viel Arbeit drin. Hut ab!
Meinen persönlichen Geschmack lass ich aussen vor(bzgl. Fahrvergnügen).
Aber was ich echt nicht verstehe,warum MUSS alles und jeder der nicht nach DH aussieht immer dümmlich angemacht werden.Habe echt Respekt vor der geleisteten Arbeit aber minutenlanges Gezeter anhören nur weil einer denkt er ist mehr Biker als alle anderen!?
Das finde ich enorm schade,da es nicht zum erstenmal passiert ist.
Genau wie hier im Thread,wo ewig persönliche Befindlichkeiten zur Schau gestellt werden mit ner Wortwahl,wo man sich als Mitbiker fragt: sitzt vielleicht der Helm zu eng?
Was die Deisterfreun.de hier in der Region auf die Beine gestellt haben ist absolut Klasse aber die Entwicklung bis hierher ist zum:kotz:
Und das immer wieder das Thema Trails bauen/fahren aufkommt.Ja ihr habt Bock drauf dicke Sprünge zufahren bzw.lebt Downhill(denke ich mir,nach dem Artikel von Amir Kabbani) und opfert dafür eure Freizeit um das zu realiseren wiederrum andere sehen es nur als Weg um entspannt mit Gleichgesinnten Km und Höhenmeter zu machen.
Leben und Leben lassen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (14. August 2013)

Ich glaube der Greul des Bauteams richtet sich (zu Recht) eher gegen die Aasgeier, die sich im Netz nach Lage und Zustand von neuen Trails erkundigen, um diese dann am WE abzufeiern.

Wenn man dann auch noch die Trails runtermetert, auf denen gerade gebaut wird, dann ist doch der Konflikt vorprogrammiert.


----------



## tmf_superhero (14. August 2013)

Aasgeier ?? du meinst Trailschmarotzer.

Viele "lokals" die im  Umkreis (auch die S-Bahn Fahrer aus Hannover: effektiv 30 Min. Fahrzeit)  wohnen, fahren, fliegen und springen am Ü30 und Ladies herum.

Von denen erwarte ich eher das sie sich mal blicken lassen.
Zu  oft haben wir beim Feierabend"hochschieben" diese Flugasse gesichtet.  Wenige sehen wir unten beim Bauen. Ich finde diese "ich fliege, aber  baue nicht Mentalität" feige und faul.
Von den CC'lern die wirklich nicht  springen und "ballern" können erwarte ich nicht unbedingt das sie uns  helfen. Eine nette Geste anzuhalten und eventuell 30 Min. mitzuschaufeln, wäre  aber sehr hilfreich.
Ende der Geschichte: Erwarten kann man es nicht, wenn jemand hilft haben wir uns immer bedankt.


----------



## bassboolette (14. August 2013)

Flugshow!


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. August 2013)

bassboolette schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 257164Flugshow!


 
ist viel zu klein. kannst du das nicht größer einstellen


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. August 2013)

Mal ein kleines Rechenbeispiel.
Wir haben etwa 100 Vereinsmitglieder. Wenn am Wochenende 20 zum helfen kommen würden( mehr braucht es nicht), dann wäre jeder alle 5 Wochen dran. Ich weiß nicht ob das zuviel verlangt wäre.
Auf diese Weise wären die Strecken schon längst fertig.

Ich beteilige mich aber nicht mehr an der Meckerei. Es gibt halt Leute die haben Bock etwas zu tun, und es gibt Leute die haben keinen Bock.
Ich würde mich aber in Grund und Boden schämen, wenn ich an Leuten vorbeifahre, die mir Spaß besorgen und einfach weiterfahre. Wahrscheinlich hab ich aber ein total schiefes Weltbild.

Mir ist jetzt aber völlig klar warum in Deutschland an jeder Ecke ein Pflegeheim gebaut wird. Die Leute die nichts mehr übrig haben für ihre Mitmenschen werden immer mehr.
Und die etwas tun logischerweise immer weniger.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. August 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ist viel zu klein. kannst du das nicht größer einstellen


http://epaper01.niedersachsen.com/e...f&zeitung=HWBAR&ekZeitung=&Y=13&M=08&D=14&C=0


----------



## matzinski (14. August 2013)

Steffen, ich denke du siehst das durch die falsche Brille. Ich glaube nicht, dass 100 Mitglieder mit der Absicht in den Verein eingetreten sind um auf der Trailbaustelle zu helfen. Vielmehr ist es meiner Ansicht nach eher so, dass ein Großteil eingetreten ist um die Sache zu fördern, das Ganze möglich zu machen und finanziell anzuschieben. Die meisten von denen haben wahrscheinlich nicht mal was davon, weil sie die Sprünge gar nicht befahren können. Komischerweise meckern die gar nicht und zahlen brav weiter ihren Beitrag - ich denke aus Solidarität. Das ist auch ok so. Aber so wie du das hier darstellst, müssten sich diese Leute ja jetzt fürs Zahlen auch noch schuldig fühlen (wenn sie nicht zum Bauen kommen).


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. August 2013)

mal zum Nachdenken:

Ihr (der Bautrupp) werkelt in eurer Freizeit an Strecken u. Bauwerken, die zu jeder Zeit von jedermann benutzt werden können u. dürfen. 
Dies sollte doch jedem, der sich dabei einbringt, vorher klar gewesen sein.
Sich jetzt darüber zu beschweren, daß es Leute gibt, die einfach auf den trails fahren, ohne gleich vom Rad zu springen und euch zu danken, ist ungefähr so, als würde z.B. der Dorfverschönerungsverein rummaulen, daß auch Leute im Ort spazieren gehen, die nicht aktiv am Vereinsleben teilnehmen und in ihrer Freizeit Blümchen im Vorgarten pflanzen. 
Bei manch einem kommt es mir hier immer so vor, als würde er ausschließlich buddeln, um möglichst viel Dank und Anerkennung zu erhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (14. August 2013)

Leute 
Ihr führt eure Diskussion im Falschen Thread.
Das ist nicht Biken im Deister sondern Deisterfreun.de ev darum führt die Diskussion dort fort wo sie hingehört.
Hier wird sich zu Biken verabredet.
Das Thema Bauen findet im anderen Thread statt.
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## Straik (14. August 2013)

ich fahre Samstag mit dem rad von Hannover zum deisterkreisel. 

Vielleicht möchte mich ja jemand begleiten? 













Dreckshandy


----------



## Mzungu (14. August 2013)

ich hab auch nochmal ne frage zum deisterkreisel.
was wird denn da gefahren? kann ich auf meinem hardtail mithalten, oder ist das eher so ne freeride/downhill geschichte?


----------



## turbokeks (14. August 2013)

Der untere Teil Rakete ist ab ca. der Hälfte nicht mehr befahrbar. Gestrüpp, Geäst, etc. Da die Arbeiten heute Nachmittag noch im Gang waren, dürfte sich das noch weiter hoch ziehen.

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Muellbeutel (14. August 2013)

> ich hab auch nochmal ne frage zum deisterkreisel.
> was wird denn da gefahren? kann ich auf meinem hardtail mithalten, oder ist das eher so ne freeride/downhill geschichte?



Bergauf hecheln dir die dicken superenduros hinterher, und bergab müssen sie dafür vllt 1-2 Minuten warten. Siehst du ein Problem? Ich nicht


----------



## ssiemund (14. August 2013)

Wollte Morgenabend die ins Wasser gefallene Dienstagabendrunde nachholen. 18:00 Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck. Gibt's Mitfahrer?
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (14. August 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> ich hab auch nochmal ne frage zum deisterkreisel.
> was wird denn da gefahren? kann ich auf meinem hardtail mithalten, oder ist das eher so ne freeride/downhill geschichte?



Einfach mitfahren, alles wird gut. Es wird immer auf alle gewartet. Wir sind ja nicht auf der Flucht. Was bergab für jemanden nicht fahrbar ist, wird halt geschoben


----------



## bassboolette (14. August 2013)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> http://epaper01.niedersachsen.com/e...f&zeitung=HWBAR&ekZeitung=&Y=13&M=08&D=14&C=0


 @Sören: Danke! ;-)


----------



## jammerlappen (14. August 2013)

.


----------



## Evel Knievel (15. August 2013)

Matze, das war einfach nur ein Rechenbeispiel. 
Das nicht alle Vereinsmitglieder zum helfen kommen ist mir schon klar. Wir haben aber noch 500 andere Biker die nicht im Verein sind.

Etwas noch:
Ich werde wohl nie verstehen warum die beiden Trails immer auf ein paar Sprünge reduziert werden. Die Trails sind AUCH zum Fahren da und nicht nur zum Springen.
Wenn ich mit meiner Carbonkarre unterwegs bin fahre ich auch die Chickenways und habe jede Menge Spaß.
Es wird aber immer wieder gemeckert das da so böse Doubles stehen. Und das werd ich nie kapieren!

Da ich hier aber Alles schon mehrfach erklärt habe, es sich aber trotzdem nichts ändert, lass ich es in Zukunft einfach. 
Im Wald kann mich jeder fragen. Ob das dann was bringt wird sich zeigen.


Ich bin übrigens am meisten stinkig auf unsere tolle Big-Air-Fraktion die nicht mal im Verein ist, die Strecken total gut finden, aber komischerweise nie Zeit haben zum helfen.
Zum Fahren ist natürlich Zeit.
Und auf Leute die einen beim Arbeiten fast überfahren, und dann noch rummaulen. Und auf Leute die einfach ihren Müll auf die Strecke schmeißen.

Sorry Schappi, falscher Fred!


----------



## tmf_superhero (15. August 2013)

@Deisterkreisel:

Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich mitfahren kann. Durch die vielen Umbaumaßnahmen an meinem Rad und langsamen Lieferanten kann ich momentan gar nichts machen.


----------



## Qwertzi83 (15. August 2013)

Hat zufällig wer für Samstag nen paar Ellbogenschoner in Mädchengröße die er/sie mir für den Tag leihen kann? 

Mit großem Equipment komm ich ja den Berg kaum hoch, aber so ganz ohne alles fährt es sich auch bisserl komisch ... Mädchen halt ;-)


----------



## Unplugged (15. August 2013)

Moin! Seh' ich das richtig, Treffpunkt ist am Samstag um 11:00 Uhr oben auf dem Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass?!

Was macht der Rest der Hannover- Fraktion? Fahrt Ihr mit dem Rad rüber oder mit der Bahn?
Barti und ich nehmen wohl die 09:33 Uhr - Bahn ab HBF, Rückfahrt nach Hannover mit dem Rad.


----------



## Mzungu (15. August 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Moin! Seh' ich das richtig, Treffpunkt ist am
> Barti und ich nehmen wohl die 09:33 Uhr - Bahn ab HBF,



Kann ich mich da dranhängen?


----------



## EpischeEnte (15. August 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> die gesamte pflege der trails lastet auf einer handvoll leute.
> auch die naturbelassenen trails benötigen ab und an pflege.
> 
> dornrößchen, 120er, grab, barbie, farn etc ... etc... .
> ...



Ich fahre z.B. Barbie manchmal sehr gerne und hätte auch noch Ideen da etwas zu verändern oder auch mal ein bisschen "aufzuräumen" aber ich weiß nicht ob man das einfach so darf bzw das erwünscht ist


----------



## Unplugged (15. August 2013)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Kann ich mich da dranhängen?



Klar! Würde sagen, wir treffen uns einfach oben am Gleis 
09:20 Uhr oder sowas. Oder 09:15 unterm Schwanz, irgendwo finden wir uns schon 
Noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moeppmann (15. August 2013)

Mit nen bisschen Glück häng ich mich am Linden-fischerhof noch mit dran!!!!


----------



## Unplugged (15. August 2013)

Dann trag Dich noch in die Liste ein!
Und der Rest hat mit Glück nix zu tun, sondern nur mit rechtzeitigem Aufstehen


----------



## chris2305 (15. August 2013)

Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig wer für Samstag nen paar Ellbogenschoner in Mädchengröße die er/sie mir für den Tag leihen kann?
> 
> Mit großem Equipment komm ich ja den Berg kaum hoch, aber so ganz ohne alles fährt es sich auch bisserl komisch ... Mädchen halt ;-)



Brauchst du nun welche , oder fährst du nach schulenberg ?


----------



## Hitzi (15. August 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Matze, das war einfach nur ein Rechenbeispiel.
> Das nicht alle Vereinsmitglieder zum helfen kommen ist mir schon klar. Wir haben aber noch 500 andere Biker die nicht im Verein sind.



Ich denke , es ist dann an der Zeit sich für genau diese Nichtmitglieder mal ein Konzept zu überlegen 

So wie die generelle Diskussion hier geführt wird .... wird DAS aber nie etwas......

Straft mich lügen aber bei der ersten großen Vereinsberatung habe ich mal gemunkelt, dass sich der Verein, der angedacht war, schon bald selbst zerfleischt......... Und ihr seid mittendrin statt nur dabei 

Hoffentlich wird es bald so, wie es nie war...... 

Ok Schappi.... falscher Fred........


----------



## JoBless (15. August 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Klar! Würde sagen, wir treffen uns einfach oben am Gleis
> 09:20 Uhr oder sowas. Oder 09:15 unterm Schwanz, irgendwo finden wir uns schon
> Noch jemand?



Auch dabei ab Hbf o. .ggf. spätestens Fischerhof, wenn ich verpenne .Bike: Schwarzes Radon Slide AM.

Bis Samstag !!


----------



## Moeppmann (15. August 2013)

@JoBless:
Komme aus Ricklingen, lass uns doch fischerhof treffen,  gegen 9:30???  Bahn kommt um 9:42!
Bike: weiÃ mit gelben felgenð


----------



## Surfjunk (16. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.taifun
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. ...

Bin raus.
Muss mir gestern in Willigen irgendwie einen Wirbel ausgerenkt haben bei dem gerumpel auf der DH. 
Ich werde erstmal den Onkel Doktor heute besuchen.


----------



## Qwertzi83 (16. August 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Brauchst du nun welche , oder fährst du nach schulenberg ?



Hey Chris, ja, hatte mich mit Schulenberg mit dem Datum vertüddelt. Haste für morgen noch welche über?


----------



## chris2305 (16. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Bin raus.
> Muss mir gestern in Willigen irgendwie einen Wirbel ausgerenkt haben bei dem gerumpel auf der DH.
> Ich werde erstmal den Onkel Doktor heute besuchen.



Dann kannst du doch morgen wieder fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (16. August 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Treffen uns dann um 11 Uhr am Nienstedter Pass und fahren im Ost-Deister.



Ist das die korrekte Uhrzeit?


----------



## Unplugged (16. August 2013)

Wir nehmen das Radabteil ganz hinten!


----------



## Qwertzi83 (16. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> 1. Helius AM
> 2. chris2305
> 3. kwark
> 4. Revolver
> ...



Ich wurde jetzt aber nicht schon wieder als einzige aus der Liste rausgekickt? Soll mir das was sagen?


----------



## taifun (16. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.........
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18. .....
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. ...

Mein Platz ist jetzt auch frei....mangels Fitness


----------



## wichtigisimwald (16. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13.........
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18.Qwertzi83
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. ...


----------



## So-wo (16. August 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> 1. Helius AM
> 2. chris2305
> 3. kwark
> 4. Revolver
> ...



Wo genau kann ich mich mit mein Auto hinstellen ...bitte eine Adresse fürs Navigation 
Habe ungefähr ne Stunde Anfahrt ,komme aus Richtung Hildesheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (16. August 2013)

Hier die Google Karte:

https://maps.google.de/maps?daddr=5...36877,0.107632&mra=mift&mrsp=1&sz=13&t=m&z=13 dort wo das B ist. Ist ein riesiger Parkplatz.

Treffen ist um 11:00 Uhr.

Gruß
taxi


----------



## HeliusAM (16. August 2013)

@Sonny13

du kannst Egestorf , Nienstedter Strasse eingeben. Dieser Straße ( L 401 ) in Richtung
Nienstedt folgen. Nach Ortsausgang Egestorf ca.1,5 - 2 KM , links ist der Parkplatz , in etwa auf Passhöhe !


----------



## kettensalamie (16. August 2013)

Wann und wo trefft ihr euch denn nun am HBF Hannover?! 9.20uhr is das richtig?
Komme aus Braunschweig mit Zug und kenn mich gar nich aus 
9.05uhr würde mein Zug ankommen...

Ps: gibts Helm "vorschrift"?  Würde bei dem Wetter lieber mit dirthelm fahren


----------



## chris2305 (16. August 2013)

Normaler Helm reicht, denke die wenigsten werden ff fahren. Von da her ist dirt voll okay


----------



## So-wo (16. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand ne Handy Nr geben falls ich den Rest nicht finde ...


----------



## mpmarv (16. August 2013)

Man muss auch mal spontan sein, bis morgen! 

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13. mpmarv
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18.Qwertzi83
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. ...


----------



## Moeppmann (16. August 2013)

Dan stelle ich mich mal gaaaaaaaaanz hinten an!!

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13. mpmarv
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18.Qwertzi83
19. JoBless
20. ...
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. Moeppmann


----------



## kettensalamie (16. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13. mpmarv
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18.Qwertzi83
19. JoBless
20. Kettensalamie
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Jens aus Lenz
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. Moeppmann


----------



## Unplugged (16. August 2013)

@kettensalamie Die Bahn fährt 09:33 Uhr, in der Regel Gleis 1 oder 2, Richtung Haste. Die Ersten stehen gegen 09:15 Uhr vorm Bahnhof


----------



## kettensalamie (16. August 2013)

Yo danke, hab mich eben noch durch die Fahrpläne der S-Bahn gewuselt...9.33uhr an Gleis 1 die S1...stehe dann iwo aufm Gleis denk ich. thx bis moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jens aus Lenz (17. August 2013)

Ich bin kurzfristig raus. Sorry for that.

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13. mpmarv
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18.Qwertzi83
19. JoBless
20. Kettensalamie
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. 
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. Moeppmann


----------



## Homer_Simplon (17. August 2013)

Sepp, alias caromaus, wird mit seinem gebrochenen Arm sicher auch nicht mitfahren. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Scott865 (17. August 2013)

1. Helius AM
2. chris2305
3. kwark
4. Revolver
5. Jerry
6. Dease
7. Hannoveraner
8. Sonny 13
9. tmf_superhero
10.Caromaus
11. NightWing
12.Straik
13. mpmarv
14.Unplugged
15.Barti88
16.taxi
17.wichtigisimwald
18.Qwertzi83
19. JoBless
20. Kettensalamie
21. Ebi
22. Olli
23. Olli
24. evil knievel
25. Mzungu
26. Scott865
27. Kacy
28. Robääääääärt
29. MasterAss
30. Moeppmann

kurzfristig dafür entschieden.
 @Straik wann willst du losfahren


----------



## MasterAss (17. August 2013)

Scott865 schrieb:


> 1. Helius AM
> 2. chris2305
> 3. kwark
> 4. Revolver
> ...



Bin auch kurzfristig raus. Habe mich gestern beim Gartenbuddeln verhoben...  Dachte es wäre heute morgen weg, aber leider nicht.

Viel Spaß alle Mann (und Frau)


----------



## NightWing77 (17. August 2013)

Und ich darf nicht mehr, hat mein Arzt mir gestern verboten.
OP am Rücken

Dem Rest viel Spaß


----------



## jammerlappen (17. August 2013)

Homer_Simplon schrieb:


> Sepp, alias caromaus, wird mit seinem gebrochenen Arm sicher auch nicht mitfahren.
> 
> 
> Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.



Gute Besserung auch den beiden über mir an dieser Stelle!!!


----------



## So-wo (17. August 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Gute Besserung auch den beiden über mir an dieser Stelle!!!



So fahre jetzt los ,für den fall das ich nicht pünktlich dort hin finde meine 
Nr . 01702029051 danke und bis gleich


----------



## wichtigisimwald (17. August 2013)

Gute Besserung dem DK-Teilnehmer,  der leider im Krankenwagen nach Hause gefahren wurde!!! 

Hoffe es geht dir bald wieder besser!


----------



## taxifolia (17. August 2013)

Hat Spaß gemacht-Danke an Chris fürs guiden.

Wer war der Bruchpilot ? Hoffe es geht Dir einigermaßen.

taxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoBless (17. August 2013)

War ne geile Runde, Danke für die Organisation. 

Gute Besserung an die Schulter des Tages,

Nils


----------



## Qwertzi83 (17. August 2013)

JoBless schrieb:


> War ne geile Runde, Danke für die Organisation.
> 
> Gute Besserung an die Schulter des Tages,
> 
> Nils



Da schließe ich mich glatt an! Und danke fürs warten und nicht nochmal rauskicken ;-)

Katrin


----------



## Hannoveraner (17. August 2013)

Von mir auch ein Danke ...war ne schöne Runde.

Bei meinem Kumpel ist leider nicht nur der Helm gebrochen sondern auch das Schlüsselbein. Er wird heute noch operiert.


----------



## Surfjunk (17. August 2013)

Hört sich an als hätten alle Spass gehabt


----------



## wichtigisimwald (17. August 2013)

********! 

Richte die besten Wünsche aus!


----------



## chris2305 (17. August 2013)

Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (17. August 2013)

Werde ich ausrichten


----------



## Mzungu (17. August 2013)

ich möchte mich auch bedanken! ich fand die runde super, hab mich als anfänger/neuling sehr sehr gut aufgehoben gefühlt. hat großen spaß gemacht! und dem bruchpiloten - alles gute.


----------



## Scott865 (17. August 2013)

ach du ahnst es nicht.
gute besserung.

hat spaß gemacht.nette leute,tolles wetter und super trails.


----------



## Kacy (17. August 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung!
Ist kein Trost, aber wenigstens ist das Bike heil geblieben 

Schöne Runde heute. Hatte 36 km und 1025 Hm auf der Uhr.


----------



## Moeppmann (17. August 2013)

Was für ein geiler Tag!!! Hat määächtig Spass gemacht!
 @_Chris_: Schöne Tour hast du dir da zurechtgedacht... Danke für den tollen Tag! Ich war dann doch ehrlich sooo kaputt, dass ich noch nicht mal mehr nen paar Rippchen einnehmen konnte...

@alle Anderen: Gutes Gruppengefüge mit viel Hilfsbereitschaft und Wartevermögen... niemand hat so viel geschoben wie ich ;o)

 @_bruchpilot_en: Sie zu dass du schnell wiede gesund wirst!!!!


Geiler Tag!! ....und nu....laaaaange bubu machen!!!!


----------



## So-wo (17. August 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Hört sich an als hätten alle Spass gehabt



War richtig klasse ,bei den Leuten angefangen ,das Wetter auch die vielen Berge


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2013)

Wer hat denn zufällig den Track aufgezeichnet?

Gerne auch per PN an mich.... Danke


----------



## Hannoveraner (19. August 2013)

Ich habe die Strecke bis zur Pause Annaturm aufgezeichnet. Könnte ich dir heute Abend schicken.


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2013)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Ich habe die Strecke bis zur Pause Annaturm aufgezeichnet. Könnte ich dir heute Abend schicken.



Gerne.... was wurde danach noch gefahren?


----------



## Qwertzi83 (19. August 2013)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Ich habe die Strecke bis zur Pause Annaturm aufgezeichnet. Könnte ich dir heute Abend schicken.



oh ja, an der wäre ich auch interessiert ;-) da finde ich da vielleicht auch nochmal hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (19. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Gerne.... was wurde danach noch gefahren?



ich glaube die restlichen sind den ladys nochmal runter



Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> oh ja, an der wäre ich auch interessiert ;-) da finde ich da vielleicht auch nochmal hin



zur not verabredet man sich mal wieder am wochenende und wir fahren da zusammen runter


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Vielleicht fahren wir dann mal einige der zahlreichen anderen Trails.

Da gibts ja auch noch welche, die durchaus mehr "flow" haben! 

Oberhalb von Barsinghausen gibts ja auch noch einen "Verpflegungsturm", um den herum sich etliche Trails befinden..


----------



## Qwertzi83 (19. August 2013)

zur not verabredet man sich mal wieder am wochenende und wir fahren da zusammen runter  schrieb:


> dabei


----------



## chris2305 (19. August 2013)

Ladys und noch einen. 

Flow liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters, aber ich finde den 120er voller Flow...

Nächsten DK kann man ja dann mal auf der Westseite durchführen...die Überlegung gibt es schon.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Ja, der zweite Teil ist voller flow!

Der erste eher volle Windel!


----------



## Hannoveraner (19. August 2013)

auf der westseite kenne ich leider auch noch keine trails...wäre ich gerne mal dabei 



Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> dabei



sag bescheid, wenn du zeit hast


----------



## Qwertzi83 (19. August 2013)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> sag bescheid, wenn du zeit hast



Samstag vormittag?


----------



## Hannoveraner (19. August 2013)

Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> Samstag vormittag?



Das klingt gut


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Wollt ihr nochmal die Tour fahren oder wollen wir eine schöne Tour im Westen machen?

Mir würden da ein paar flowige Sachen einfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (19. August 2013)

Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> Samstag vormittag?


Die nächsten 3 Samstage muss ich arbeiten ...
Aber wenn ihr euch auch mal für ein Sonntag entscheidet wäre ich dabei


----------



## Hannoveraner (19. August 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nochmal die Tour fahren oder wollen wir eine schöne Tour im Westen machen?
> 
> Mir würden da ein paar flowige Sachen einfallen



Das ist mir egal....hauptsache biken, action und ich bleibe heile für Saalbach 



Sonny13 schrieb:


> Die nächsten 3 Samstage muss ich arbeiten ...
> Aber wenn ihr euch auch mal für ein Sonntag entscheidet wäre ich dabei


----------



## Qwertzi83 (19. August 2013)

flowig klingt total super!! Gleicher Treffpunkt? Oder passt da was anderes besser?

Bin übrignes für kleine Forum-namensschildchen beim nächsten dk. Weiß schon wieder garnicht wer wer ist ;-)


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Ich würde vorschlagen: 10:00h an der Mooshütte bei Bad Nenndorf (einfach die B65 runterfahren, kurz nach der A2-Brücke gibt es auch links ein kleines Schild zur Mooshütte!


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. August 2013)

Um ein paar HM zu sparen würde ich persönlich die Bantorfer Höhe (Deister Alm) vorschlagen. Abends (bei entsprechender Uhrzeit) hat man einen super Ausblick.

Aber für Kurbeltiere geht die Mooshütte auch


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Das sollen dann die beiden entscheiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (19. August 2013)

Paar HM sind ja für die Grundfitness auch nicht schlecht  außer es sind 20% Rampen


----------



## Qwertzi83 (19. August 2013)

na ja, ihr habt ja gesehen wie ich hinterherkrieche. wenn ihr nach jedem hügelchen ne pause machen wollt, versuch ich auch die fiesere Strecke


----------



## tweetygogo (19. August 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/events/585688388118491/


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Ne Pause (mit Futter) können wir dann wahlweise an der Teufelsbrücke oder an der Mooshütte machen. 

Ok, dann lass uns doch oben bei der Bantorfer Höhe treffen! 

Rechts vom Haus gibt es mMn einen Parkplatz..


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. August 2013)

Also ab Mooshütte: Erstmal lange bergauf, bis es zu den flowigen Trails geht.
Ab Deister Alm: Moderat bergauf, man spart etwa 500 - 700m bergauf (im Gegensatz ab Mooshütte) bis es zu den Trails geht.
Also freie Wahl --


----------



## Qwertzi83 (19. August 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Also ab Mooshütte: Erstmal lange bergauf, bis es zu den flowigen Trails geht.
> Ab Deister Alm: Moderat bergauf, man spart etwa 500 - 700m bergauf (im Gegensatz ab Mooshütte) bis es zu den Trails geht.
> Also freie Wahl --




überredet. Ich bin für die Deister Alm. Wobei wir das Stück dann ja wahrscheinlich am Ende auch eh wieder hoch müssen, oder? ;-)


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Das Bißchen schaffst du dann schon.

Es fährt ja kein Uphill-Monster mit!


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. August 2013)

Kommt auf die Trailwahl an 
Aber ja bergauf müsst ihr am Ende so oder so


----------



## Hannoveraner (19. August 2013)

Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> überredet. Ich bin für die Deister Alm. Wobei wir das Stück dann ja wahrscheinlich am Ende auch eh wieder hoch müssen, oder? ;-)



Ich bin aber auch ne Bergauf-Schnecke 

Müsst ihr mir nur nochmal genau sagen wo ich hinfahren muss (Adresse oder Wegbschreibung)


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Gib mal Bantorfer Höhe bei Google Maps ein,  dann bist du schon richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qwertzi83 (19. August 2013)

11h? oder lieber ne Nachmittagsrunde?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. August 2013)

Ich bin für 11:00h, nachmittags fahre ich den Sofa-Trail!


----------



## Hannoveraner (19. August 2013)

11 Uhr finde ich auch gut


----------



## Unplugged (19. August 2013)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und man hat mal ein paar neue Leute kennengelernt. Von mir aus können wir im anderen Teil des Deisters gleich noch 'ne Kreiseltour machen 
Dann aber ohne Krankenwagen...


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2013)

In diesem Zusammenhang weise ich gerne noch einmal auf die Sonntags- "Frühschicht" im Deister hin.

08.30 Uhr auf dem Benther Berg und dann über Gehrdener zum Deister. Das sind die ersten Stationen. Teilanreise auch über Maschsee, Linden und Hemmingen zum Benter möglich. In Bemerode und Kirchrode geht es um 07.30 Uhr los 

10 Uhr Egestorf oder Waldkater hat bisher fast immer geklappt 

Wer da noch aufspringen möchte ist gerne gesehen......

Je nach Zwischenstopp sind die üblichen Trails dabei  Aber auch mal was ausgefallenes.....

Übrigens: Wir warten auch auf jeden und beißen nicht


----------



## ssiemund (19. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ...Übrigens: Wir warten auch auf jeden und beißen nicht


... ihr solltet aber noch erwähnen, das ihr ziemlich wild seid 
Gruß
Stephan

PS: ach ja, was ich noch erwähnen wollte, es gibt auch eine Dienstagabendrunde, die wartet auch auf alle, sogar auf mich


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... ihr solltet aber noch erwähnen, das ihr ziemlich wild seid



Kannst du das mal präzisieren?  Für Ü 40 .... Ja  Oder Wie?


----------



## So-wo (19. August 2013)

So ...und wann jetzt 
Samstag oder Sonntag ....


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2013)

immer wieder sonntags...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (19. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> immer wieder sonntags...........



Cool ,dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## ssiemund (19. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal präzisieren?  Für Ü 40 .... Ja  Oder Wie?


also für Ü40 geht's wahrscheinlich, aber für Ü50 puhhhh, anstrengend, sehr anstregend


----------



## Rubik (19. August 2013)

Moin zusammen!

Um 8:30 am Benther Berg auf der Hotelseite oder wo genau? 
Wie genau macht ihr euch erkennbar? ;-)

Hätte ebenfalls Interesse, denn alleine ist doch etwas langweilig. ;-)


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> also für Ü40 geht's wahrscheinlich, aber für Ü50 puhhhh, anstrengend, sehr anstregend



Eininge sind aber auch nah dran an 5.0


----------



## Hitzi (19. August 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> 
> Um 8:30 am Benther Berg auf der Hotelseite oder wo genau?
> Wie genau macht ihr euch erkennbar? ;-)
> ...



Wir treffen uns obern am Fundament, das Ding mit den abgesägten Stahlträgern, also höchster Punkt 

Sei 08.30 Uhr da...... so viele stehen da nicht.

Gib uns bitte aber hier im Forum Kenntnis, ob du auch dabei bist. Dann warten wir


----------



## Straik (19. August 2013)

Papperlapapp. Es wird gewartet und ich hatte nie das Gefühl, 5. Rad am wagen zu sein.

Es ist halt keine Kurzstrecke, Hannover, deister, 3 trails, Hannover.




ssiemund schrieb:


> ... ihr solltet aber noch erwähnen, das ihr ziemlich wild seid
> Gruß
> Stephan
> 
> PS: ach ja, was ich noch erwähnen wollte, es gibt auch eine Dienstagabendrunde, die wartet auch auf alle, sogar auf mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (20. August 2013)

Fährt jemand heut Abend 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Dease (20. August 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Fährt jemand heut Abend
> Gruß
> Stephan




Ja

Roudy kommt auch


----------



## Hitzi (20. August 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Fährt jemand heut Abend
> Gruß
> Stephan


Wann und wo?


----------



## Dease (20. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wann und wo?




18h Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck oder 18:30h Taternpfahl


----------



## Hitzi (20. August 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> 18h Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck oder 18:30h Taternpfahl


Dann bis 18 Uhr am Parkplatz 

Plant ihr auch mit Lampe?


----------



## matzinski (20. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang weise ich gerne noch einmal auf die Sonntags- "Frühschicht" im Deister hin.
> 
> 08.30 Uhr auf dem Benther Berg und dann über Gehrdener zum Deister. Das sind die ersten Stationen. Teilanreise auch über Maschsee, Linden und Hemmingen zum Benter möglich. In Bemerode und Kirchrode geht es um 07.30 Uhr los
> 
> ...



Das ist aber keine Kuschelrunde. Ein wenig Trailerfahrung und entsprechende Grundkondition sind Voraussetzung - sonst ist der Zeitplan in Gefahr   



Hitzi schrieb:


> Eininge sind aber auch nah dran an 5.0


...leider ziemlich nah 



Dease schrieb:


> 18h Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck oder 18:30h Taternpfahl


schaun wir mal ...


----------



## Dease (20. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Dann bis 18 Uhr am Parkplatz
> 
> Plant ihr auch mit Lampe?



Müsste noch knapp ohne klappen.


----------



## Scott865 (20. August 2013)

...leider ziemlich nah 


Ach deswegen wirbt Hitzi frische Kräfte für die Frühschicht.


----------



## ssiemund (20. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Dann bis 18 Uhr am Parkplatz
> 
> Plant ihr auch mit Lampe?


 uiihhh, die Spätschicht hat sich wieder verfahren  bis später 
Stephan


----------



## Hitzi (20. August 2013)

ssiemund schrieb:


> uiihhh, die Spätschicht hat sich wieder verfahren  bis später
> Stephan



Dann nehm ich mal lieber ne Brille mit Klarglas mit......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Revolver (20. August 2013)

ja was denn nun? Ich finde den Vorschlag 10:00h am Samstag  an der Mooshütte bei Bad Nenndorf genial. Wäre dann auch dabei. Aber vielleicht bin auch nur ich verwirrt...
meinem hohen Alter zu schulden... Ü48


----------



## Hitzi (20. August 2013)

Scott865 schrieb:


> ...leider ziemlich nah
> 
> 
> Ach deswegen wirbt Hitzi frische Kräfte für die Frühschicht.



Achtung Wortspiel:

Es ist nie zu spät für die Frühschicht Werbung zu machen 

Und für alle verwirrten: Heute 18 Uhr ist ein treffen und am Wochenende sind auch treffen.... da ist nur noch nicht raus.... wo


----------



## Hannoveraner (20. August 2013)

Revolver schrieb:


> ja was denn nun? Ich finde den Vorschlag 10:00h am Samstag  an der Mooshütte bei Bad Nenndorf genial. Wäre dann auch dabei. Aber vielleicht bin auch nur ich verwirrt...
> meinem hohen Alter zu schulden... Ü48



bis jetzt ist samstag 11 uhr ab bantorfer höhe geplant.


----------



## Hitzi (21. August 2013)

Tolle Dienstagsrunde 

Der Gerät hat 22 Km und 800 Hm aufgezeichnet.... kommt das hin?


----------



## So-wo (21. August 2013)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> bis jetzt ist samstag 11 uhr ab bantorfer höhe geplant.



Ich dachte Sonntag ???


----------



## ssiemund (21. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Tolle Dienstagsrunde
> 
> Der Gerät hat 22 Km und 800 Hm aufgezeichnet.... kommt das hin?


... ungefähr, bei mir 740 Hm mit Höhenkorrektur und 21.7 km. Jepp war gut  wenn auch anstregend und zum Schluss ziemlich dunkel 
Stephan


----------



## matzinski (21. August 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Tolle Dienstagsrunde
> 
> Der Gerät hat 22 Km und 800 Hm aufgezeichnet.... kommt das hin?


Wir waren gestern auch unterwegs (67 km/ 695 hm ) . Leider waren wir 'n bischen spät dran. Deswegen hat's Treffen mit euch nicht geklappt.


----------



## Hitzi (21. August 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch unterwegs (67 km/ 695 hm ) . Leider waren wir 'n bischen spät dran. Deswegen hat's Treffen mit euch nicht geklappt.



Wir hatten uns das schon gedacht


----------



## wichtigisimwald (21. August 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Ich dachte Sonntag ???



Also wir sind für Samstag verabredet..Sonntag kann ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (21. August 2013)

Kennt sich irgendwer mit dem Gabelservice einer Marzocchi 44 aus?
Hab schon über Google und hier im Forum gesucht aber gibt nix zum Thema!
Mir gehts um die Absenkung,kann ich da was falsch machen oder ist das harmlos?


----------



## matzinski (22. August 2013)

http://www.marzocchi.com/template/listManuals.asp?t=&tp=113&idMY=56695&Azione=Search&IDFolder=126&LN=UK&idC=1695


----------



## Scott865 (22. August 2013)

Hat sich schon erledigt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. August 2013)

Wer hat Bock auf ein kleines feines Endurorennen im September? Man könnte von Hannover aus zusammen fahren. Hat letztes Jahr viel Spaß gemacht bei den Jungs. 

http://www.rsv2002.de/


----------



## chris2305 (23. August 2013)

Hallo Johann,
kannst du noch entspannt fahren??


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. August 2013)

Na bei dem Rennen nicht. Sonst immer  Bist du dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (23. August 2013)

Bei einer entspannten Runde ja, Rennen nein


----------



## Hannoveraner (23. August 2013)

@wichtigisimwald und @Qwertzi83: bleibt es bei morgen um 11 uhr bantorfer höhe?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. August 2013)

Jepp! Kumpel kommt auch dazu!


----------



## Hannoveraner (23. August 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Jepp! Kumpel kommt auch dazu!



Das hört sich gut an . Bei der Hütte kann man dann auch parken?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. August 2013)

Vor der Hütte geht rechts ein Parkplatz ab, auf der google-Karte links über der Hütte!


----------



## Qwertzi83 (23. August 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Vor der Hütte geht rechts ein Parkplatz ab, auf der google-Karte links über der Hütte!



Mein Rad ist gerade leider noch nicht fit. Hoffe aber wir bekommen das bis morgen hin. Sag ansonsten aber auch nochmal Bescheid


----------



## Zonk88 (24. August 2013)

Moin zusammen, ich bin vor ein paar Jahren in den Norden gezogen (Löhne) und habe mich bis vor zwei Jahren auch mit meiner damaligen Freundin öfter mal am Wiehengebirge verausgabt. Dann hab mich dann aber verstärkt fürs Berg ab fahren interessiert. Ich fahre regelm. nach Österreich um zu fahren, aber mir fehlt so eine regelm. Feierabendrunde und oder wochenendrunde (auch Berg auf ;-))mit netten Personen. 
Könnt ich mal kurz beschreiben wie die Strecke aussieht die ihr regelm. fahrt?  Vlt. klinke ich mich bei euch mal ein. 
Vielen dank
Timo


----------



## Surfjunk (24. August 2013)

Zonk88 schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, ich bin vor ein paar Jahren in den Norden gezogen (Löhne) und habe mich bis vor zwei Jahren auch mit meiner damaligen Freundin öfter mal am Wiehengebirge verausgabt. Dann hab mich dann aber verstärkt fürs Berg ab fahren interessiert. Ich fahre regelm. nach Österreich um zu fahren, aber mir fehlt so eine regelm. Feierabendrunde und oder wochenendrunde (auch Berg auf ;-))mit netten Personen.
> Könnt ich mal kurz beschreiben wie die Strecke aussieht die ihr regelm. fahrt?  Vlt. klinke ich mich bei euch mal ein.
> Vielen dank
> Timo



Moin.

Komme auch aus Löhne und bin recht regelmässig im Deister.
Ist m.M.das fettest Gebiet im Umkreis von 100km.
Wenn du Bock hast kommst du einfach mal mit.

Wir wollen so gegen 10 starten und zur Hasenkanzel nach Bad Salzuflen.
Kannst dich ja dranhängen.


----------



## Revolver (24. August 2013)

Muss mich leider für heute abmelden.... Rüsselseuche. Wünsche euch viel Spaß!!! Hätte gerne wieder ein paar Leute vom Deisterkreisel getroffen....
An dieser Stelle nochmal "Danke Chris"


----------



## Zonk88 (24. August 2013)

Das ging aber flott! Danke!! Heute wird's sicher nix, muss Pflastern! Würg! 
Wo trefft ihr euch immer?
Habt ihr feste Tage und Zeiten? Sag mal bitte kurz was zur Strecke. Danke euch!!! Und für heute viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (24. August 2013)

Zonk88 schrieb:


> Das ging aber flott! Danke!! Heute wird's sicher nix, muss Pflastern! Würg!
> Wo trefft ihr euch immer?
> Habt ihr feste Tage und Zeiten? Sag mal bitte kurz was zur Strecke. Danke euch!!! Und für heute viel Spaß!



Naja ein immer gibt es da nicht. Meistens treffen wir uns oben a. Nienstedter Pass. Dann geht's den ganzen Tag über verschiedene Trails. Am Ende sind wir dann so bei 30-35km und was bei 800-1000 je nach Tour. Das alles aber mit verdammt hohen Trail Anteil. Wenn du fest Treffpunkte möchtest Samstag morgens zum Waldkater hin da sind immer Leute. Schick mir mal pm wo du wohnst. Dann können wir hier ja mal fahren.

Edit:

Bin auch aus Löhne


----------



## Qwertzi83 (24. August 2013)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> @wichtigisimwald und @Qwertzi83: bleibt es bei morgen um 11 uhr bantorfer höhe?



Ich bin leider raus, Ersatzteil für die Gabel ist noch nicht da :-(


----------



## wichtigisimwald (24. August 2013)

@Hannoveraner: trotzdem fahren?


----------



## Hannoveraner (24. August 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> @Hannoveraner: trotzdem fahren?



Ich bin dabei


----------



## wichtigisimwald (24. August 2013)

Ok, dann bis nachher!


----------



## chris2305 (24. August 2013)

So dick ist doch der Deister gar nicht......!!!!!!


----------



## Unplugged (24. August 2013)

Moin  ich wollte schonmal für nächsten Sonntag ( _nicht_ morgen ) was anzetteln, ist jemand unterwegs? 4- 5 Trails und zwischendurch mal Pause an einem der Türme oder an beiden... Ich versuche auch ganz bestimmt, bergauf langsam zu fahren 
Würde gern im Westdeister ein, zwei Trails fahren und dann Richtung Osten. Oder andersrum


----------



## stefan64 (24. August 2013)

Die Frühschicht findet morgen statt.
8:30 am BB


----------



## Straik (24. August 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (24. August 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht findet morgen statt.
> 8:30 am BB


dabei ...


----------



## HaJü__ (24. August 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht findet morgen statt.
> 8:30 am BB



Auch dabei!


----------



## Scott865 (24. August 2013)

dabei.
 @Unplugged
Ab wann willst du los?


----------



## Hitzi (24. August 2013)

Ich bin raus ... fahre in HI


----------



## EpischeEnte (25. August 2013)

wird heute gebaut?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. August 2013)

ja, ab 12 uhr sind die leute vor ort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janisj (25. August 2013)

Ladies ist so ein geiler Trail geworden 
Habe sogar mein eigenen "chickenwaymikrobofurzkicker" mittgebaut un getestet!
*Vive le Roi !*


----------



## Unplugged (25. August 2013)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @_Unplugged_ Ab wann willst du los?



Moin, ich weiß noch nicht genau, komme erst Samstag Nacht oder Sonntag früh aus Kassel wieder. Die Frühschicht hätte mich gereizt, aber 08:30 auf'm Benther Berg werde ich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht schaffen.

Aber bei gutem Wetter wollte ich sowieso etwas mehr Zeit im Deister verbringen


----------



## Lucky-Luke-03 (25. August 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Wer hat Bock auf ein kleines feines Endurorennen im September? Man könnte von Hannover aus zusammen fahren. Hat letztes Jahr viel Spaß gemacht bei den Jungs.
> 
> http://www.rsv2002.de/



Bin dabei
Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. August 2013)

@njoerd: Haste jetzt ein Rad? Das wird lustig.


----------



## Qwertzi83 (26. August 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch ganz bestimmt, bergauf langsam zu fahren



Das hat mich überzeugt ;-) Wäre auch dabei


----------



## Unplugged (26. August 2013)




----------



## crossboss (26. August 2013)

Juhuu morgen endlich mal wieder Deistertrails
Ab Mittach


----------



## JoBless (27. August 2013)

Samstag morgen 8:30-9:00 Uhr Deistertour. Startpunkt beliebig. Wer mit will, gerne melden, freu mich über jeden Mitfahrer.


----------



## Unplugged (29. August 2013)

Wie is'n das jetzt am Sonntag, außer mir und Qwertzi83 keiner unterwegs? Was schwebt uns denn für 'ne Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt vor?


----------



## Scott865 (29. August 2013)

Ich bin mit von der Partie.Willst du in Hannover starten oder die Bahn nehmen?
Uhrzeit zwischen 10.30-11uhr.Ich würde ab Benther starten oder Linden/Fischerhof zusteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (29. August 2013)

Ich komm wohl erst Sonntag morgen nach Hannover zurück, von daher aus Zeitgründen wohl lieber mit der Bahn hin und mit Rad zurück. Dann nehm ich die Bahn 10:33 Uhr am Hbf?!


----------



## Scott865 (29. August 2013)

Wir können auch später starten!Kein Stress am Sonntag.


----------



## Unplugged (29. August 2013)

Passt schon, wenn's knapp wird, schreib ich nochmal!


----------



## Scott865 (29. August 2013)

@_Qwertzi_
wo und wann treffen wir dich?du kommst doch mit auto.


----------



## Matthias32 (29. August 2013)

@Scott   11 Uhr am Benther? Weare dabei und der Arm ist wieder okay.  Habs mal gestern im Deister probiert. Dass passt schon.


----------



## Deleted 266849 (30. August 2013)

Jemand am Samstag Lust?  @Matthias32 Was ist mit deinem Arm?


----------



## Matthias32 (30. August 2013)

War gebrochem. Aber wieder alles fitt.


----------



## Bonsi (30. August 2013)

Hi Leute komme aus Springe und habe mir ein Fully zugelegt, vorher bin ich mit einem DartMoor Hornet rum geheizt. Suche noch ein paar verückte mit den ich im Deister heizen kann.


----------



## Qwertzi83 (1. September 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Wie is'n das jetzt am Sonntag, außer mir und Qwertzi83 keiner unterwegs? Was schwebt uns denn für 'ne Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt vor?



Sorry Jungs, bin leider raus. Hab mir gestern den Nacken zerschossen :-( 
Euch viel Spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (1. September 2013)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## Unplugged (1. September 2013)

Moin, endlich wieder in 'ner normalen Stadt  zeitlich klappt alles, ich nehm die Bahn um 10:33 Uhr, hinteres Radabteil. Also wer noch will, trifft mich am Bahnhof oder Scott865 am Fischerhof! Bis später!

Wie zerschießt man sich denn den Nacken? Wildes Headbanging oder was


----------



## Scott865 (1. September 2013)

So Check.Die Bahn kommt um 10.40uhr Linden/Fischerhof an.


----------



## Papas_Liebster (1. September 2013)

Hallo Hallo,
kann mir jemand eine Tour durch den Deister empfehlen?
Wir grillen abends bei Freunden in Bad Münder und wollen schon morgens in den Deister fahren um vorher ne Runde zu drehen. Leider kennt sich aber niemand von uns da aus.
Wir suchen ne abfahrtsorientierte Runde, ca. 4 Stunden, die idealerweise in Bad Münder endet.
Falls da jemand spontan eine Idee hat, würde ich mich über GPS-Tracks oder eine Beschreibung freuen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Kacy (1. September 2013)

Papas_Liebster schrieb:


> Hallo Hallo,
> kann mir jemand eine Tour durch den Deister empfehlen?
> Wir grillen abends bei Freunden in Bad Münder und wollen schon morgens in den Deister fahren um vorher ne Runde zu drehen. Leider kennt sich aber niemand von uns da aus.
> Wir suchen ne abfahrtsorientierte Runde, ca. 4 Stunden, die idealerweise in Bad Münder endet.
> ...



Hallo,
irgendwo dranhängen wäre das einfachste. Wann (welcher Tag) wollt ihr denn fahren?


----------



## Papas_Liebster (1. September 2013)

Morgen schon. Falls da jemand auch eh unterwegs ist, wäre das natürlich die einfachste Art. Bin aber mal nicht davon ausgegangen, dass montags so viele Leute unterwegs sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (2. September 2013)

Möchte niemandem Angst machen. Falls ihr Zecken hattet achtet bloß auf Symptome aller Art.
Ich liege mit Verdacht auf Borreliose im Bett. Also Obacht !!!
Ich weiß Zecken gibt es überall in Deutschland, aber im Deister sind ja viele Fahrer unterwegs. Auch von außerhalb.


----------



## Kacy (2. September 2013)

Ja ja, mit den Zecken ist das so eine Sache. Hatte dieses Jahr bestimmt schon um die 15. Mein Rekord liegt bei 5 auf einer Ausfahrt!!!

Das blöde ist, ein Zeckenbiss kann so ziemlich jedes Symptom hervorrufen. Es dann auf den Biss  (eigentlich ist es ja ein Stich) zurückzuführen ist es entsprechend leicht oder auch schwer, wie man es nimmt.

Wenn die Diagnose bei Dir eindeutig sein sollte ist es natürlich sch...


----------



## hoerman2201 (3. September 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Möchte niemandem Angst machen. Falls ihr Zecken hattet achtet bloß auf Symptome aller Art.
> Ich liege mit Verdacht auf Borreliose im Bett. Also Obacht !!!
> Ich weiß Zecken gibt es überall in Deutschland, aber im Deister sind ja viele Fahrer unterwegs. Auch von außerhalb.



wenn du mehr buddeln und weniger rumstehen würdest, hätten die zecken weniger zeit an dir rumzukriechen  scnr


----------



## tmf_superhero (3. September 2013)

Ach hoermi fahr lieber 650B


----------



## 1Tintin (3. September 2013)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Möchte niemandem Angst machen. Falls ihr Zecken hattet achtet bloß auf Symptome aller Art.
> Ich liege mit Verdacht auf Borreliose im Bett. Also Obacht !!!
> Ich weiß Zecken gibt es überall in Deutschland, aber im Deister sind ja viele Fahrer unterwegs. Auch von außerhalb.



Mit Borreliose im Bett.....in welchem Stadium ist denn schon die Borreliose.
Hatte auch schon Borreliose, das gab es dann 4 Wochen Antibiotika, aber im Bett lag ich damit zum Glück nicht.

Gute Besserung


----------



## Bonsi (3. September 2013)

Hi hatte dieses Jahr meine Primiere das erste mal ein Zeckenbiss hatte mega Angst das ich Borreliose bekomme. Der Artz hat gesagt "am besten einen Kreis um den Zeckenbiss malen und beobachten ob die Rötung sich weiter ausbreitet. Im Anschluss sagte er mir dass wir hier in der Region keine Zecken die Borreliose übertragen haben. So eine Aussage. lol. Das mit den Zecken ist echt total für den Ar.... Gute Besserung


----------



## Qwertzi83 (4. September 2013)

Huhu, ist irgendwer Freitag tagsüber unterwegs? Bei der Wetterprognose musste ich mir den Tag mal spontan frei nehmen ;-)


----------



## herkulars (4. September 2013)

> Im Anschluss sagte er mir dass wir hier in der Region keine Zecken die Borreliose übertragen haben.



Der Kerl ist nicht oft draußen, oder? Hatte mir letztes Jahr ebenfalls eine Borreliose-Infektion nach Zeckenbiss im Deister eingefangen. Als ein paar Tage später eine Rötung einsetzte (Die muss nicht zwingend an der Stichstelle sein, kann überall auftauchen!!!) bin ich zum Arzt. Nach Antibiotika-Kur ist alles wieder gut. Wichtig ist, dass die Behandlung frühzeitig erfolgt. Wird die Krankheit verschleppt, läßt sich sich nur schwer behandeln.


----------



## 1Tintin (4. September 2013)

herkulars schrieb:


> Der Kerl ist nicht oft draußen, oder? Hatte mir letztes Jahr ebenfalls eine Borreliose-Infektion nach Zeckenbiss im Deister eingefangen. Als ein paar Tage später eine Rötung einsetzte (Die muss nicht zwingend an der Stichstelle sein, kann überall auftauchen!!!) bin ich zum Arzt. Nach Antibiotika-Kur ist alles wieder gut. Wichtig ist, dass die Behandlung frühzeitig erfolgt. Wird die Krankheit verschleppt, läßt sich sich nur schwer behandeln.





Der meinte wohl FSME


----------



## Unplugged (4. September 2013)

Hatte mir heute morgen auch wieder 'ne Zecke eingefangen, also Augen auf nach dem Fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (5. September 2013)

So um das Thema "Zecken" zu beenden.
*Nein* ich habe keine Borreliose. Der Test war komplett negativ. 

Ab jetzt darf man sich ruhig wieder über das Fahrrad fahren unterhalten.

Falls jemand einen Mediziner Kongress aufmachen will, der darf gerne einen neuen Thread dazu erstellen


----------



## Baaschti (6. September 2013)

Jemand morgen lust von 9:30 - dunkel trails zu schrubben? viel dh/fr anteil. bin bis jetzt nur ü30/ladies/farnweg/barbie/grab gefahren. Aber wenn jemand noch ein paar andere kennt ich bin da offen 
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Baaschti (7. September 2013)

An dieser Stelle nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an die 3 netten Helfer die mich heute mittag aus dem Wald gepult und zum Bahnhof gebracht haben! 
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Bonsi (7. September 2013)

Hi Leute was geht morgen? Jemand bock Ladies zu schruppen? Wird bestimmt ein bischen Muddy


----------



## janisj (8. September 2013)

Baaschti schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle nochmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an die 3 netten Helfer die mich heute mittag aus dem Wald gepult und zum Bahnhof gebracht haben!
> Gruß
> Basti



Hast du dich zerlegt?


----------



## Baaschti (8. September 2013)

janisj schrieb:


> Hast du dich zerlegt?


jap, hab mir den oberschenkel schwer geprellt und konnte nicht mehr laufen, geschweige denn fahren.


----------



## Hannoveraner (10. September 2013)

@wichtigisimwald, wie sieht´s Samstag mit ner gepflegten Runde aus? Stehen ja noch paar Trails im Ost-Deister auf der Agenda ;-)


----------



## TREVENS (13. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ziemlich beindruckender und nachhaltiger thread zum Deister 

Bin neu hier in der Gegend und hab´ echt Spaß am rum-trailen. Im Harz kenn ich mich mittlerweile recht gut aus und jetzt kommt mal der Deister dran.

Deshalb meine Frage an Euch: was ist denn ein guter Einstiegspunkt für den Deister? Wo gibt´s Infos über Trail-lastige Strecken, Routen, Beschilderung etc.

Freu mich über jeden guten Tip 

Beste Grüße, Trevens


----------



## wichtigisimwald (13. September 2013)

Moin TREVENS!

Gute Einstiegspunkte sind der Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen und der Parkplatz oberhalb vom Sportplatz (nicht beim Sporthotel) in Barsinghausen!

Da es keine Beschilderung oder Kartenmaterial für Deister-Trails gibt, häng dich einfach vor Ort an Leute dran, die hoch fahren.

Samstags und Sonntags zwischen 11:00h und 14:00h treffen sich immer genug Biker zum Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (14. September 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit 'ner gepflegten Frühschicht aus  

Wer ist morgen 8:30 dabei?


----------



## Deleted 266849 (14. September 2013)

Ich wäre dabei, zumindest hab ich Zeit


----------



## HaJü__ (14. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit 'ner gepflegten Frühschicht aus
> 
> Wer ist morgen 8:30 dabei?



Ich bin raus, war mehrere Tage auf einem Seminar und möchte was mit der Familie unternehmen.


----------



## Bueni (14. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit 'ner gepflegten Frühschicht aus
> 
> Wer ist morgen 8:30 dabei?



Bis zum Gehrdener bin ich wohl dabei, weiteres hängt am Krankenstand zu Haus.


----------



## matzinski (14. September 2013)

Na denn also 8:30 oben am Fundament.


----------



## Hitzi (14. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mal wieder mit 'ner gepflegten Frühschicht aus
> 
> Wer ist morgen 8:30 dabei?



Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 266849 (15. September 2013)

Bei mir wird es wohl später


----------



## TREVENS (15. September 2013)

Servus wichtigisimwald,

thanx für die Infos zu den Einstiegspunkten. Im Deister gibt es ja ziemlich viele Trails, wenn man den Thread hier so liest (Ladies, etc). Finde ich die, wenn ich vom Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen / Parkplatz oberhalb vom Sportplatz Barsinghausen losziehe?
Ich werd mal rumsuchen und vor Ort Leute ansprechen. 

Gruß TREVENS


----------



## Hitzi (15. September 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Dabei



Nach 86 km und 1100 Hm war die Frühschicht vorbei 

Wird langsam Zeit für den Winterpokal


----------



## Jabs1986 (15. September 2013)

Servus, Bin neu hier. Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Trails Ü30/Ladies sind? Wollte nächstes Wochenende mal den Deister antesten. Sind die am Annaturm oder wo finde ich Die? Mfg Jabs1986


----------



## schwermetall (16. September 2013)

Hallo und danke an die Deisterfreun.de !

Was ihr mit dem Ü30 geschaffen habt ist einfach nur genial.
Ich habe selten bzw. noch nie so einen familienfreundlichen Trail erlebt!
Hier können sich wirklich alle austoben und ihre Skills verbessern.
Ich war mit meiner 10-jährigen Tochter auf dem Ü30 und wir hatten beide extrem viel Spaß.
Meine Tochter will unbedingt wieder dort fahren und das obwohl sie eher ein Sportmuffel ist.

Als Gruß habe ich ein Kurzvideo von unserem Nachmittag verlinkt.
https://vimeo.com/74578865

Vielen Dank nochmal,
Alex


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. September 2013)

Jabs1986 schrieb:


> Servus, Bin neu hier. Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Trails Ü30/Ladies sind? Wollte nächstes Wochenende mal den Deister antesten. Sind die am Annaturm oder wo finde ich Die? Mfg Jabs1986


 
Hi Jabs,

die Frage war grad 




TREVENS schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ziemlich beindruckender und nachhaltiger thread zum Deister
> 
> ...


 


wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Moin TREVENS!
> 
> Gute Einstiegspunkte sind der Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen und der Parkplatz oberhalb vom Sportplatz (nicht beim Sporthotel) in Barsinghausen!
> 
> ...


 


Jabs1986 schrieb:


> Servus, Bin neu hier. Kann mir jemand sagen wo die Trails Ü30/Ladies sind? Wollte nächstes Wochenende mal den Deister antesten. Sind die am Annaturm oder wo finde ich Die? Mfg Jabs1986


----------



## Unplugged (16. September 2013)

_*"Look Closer..."*_

Bei unserer gestrigen Pannentour mit zwei im Arsch befindlichen tubeless -Reifen und einem Fast- Abgang über den Lenker meinerseits  haben wir folgenden interessanten Fund unterhalb des Heisterburgwalls gemacht:







Wer erkennt's??? Das Ganze sah jedenfalls aus, als wäre es schon vor längerer Zeit 'installiert' worden und bei dem riesigen Loch, das Barti's Reifen erleiden musste, haben wir uns gewundert, ob das nicht schon mehreren passiert ist  Gefahrenstelle ist jedenfalls erstmal beseitigt...


----------



## njoerd (16. September 2013)

hey gib mal ein paar genauere infos, ich steh voll af dem schlauch und hab meine brille nicht auf


----------



## matzinski (16. September 2013)

Hmm, schon wieder ein Nagelbrett. Es gibt Leute mit seltsamen Hobbies


----------



## Unplugged (16. September 2013)

Ok, kleine Hilfestellung:







Wir haben es auch erst beim 10. Hinsehen entdeckt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (16. September 2013)

Ich kann es auch nicht erkennen. Oder ist das eine Eisenstange, die in die Wurzel eingebaut wurde?

Ist die Stelle zwischen dem letzten Wall und der "Röhre" zum Ende?

Da hatten wir neulich auch einen Plattfuß und haben nix gefunden.


----------



## Unplugged (16. September 2013)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch nicht erkennen. Oder ist das eine Eisenstange, die in die Wurzel eingebaut wurde?
> 
> Ist die Stelle zwischen dem letzten Wall und der "Röhre" zum Ende?
> 
> Da hatten wir neulich auch einen Plattfuß und haben nix gefunden.


 

Du erhälst die volle Punktzahl!


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. September 2013)

Zum Thema.
Hab vorhin am Bunkertrail direkt vor dem Step-up, in der Senke, zwei Pilsgläser eingesammelt, steckten zerbrochen in der Erde. Zusammen mit den üblichen Ästen und einigen Scherben. 

Der Sprung selber ist leicht lädiert, funktioniert aber noch.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (17. September 2013)

Tach!

Ich bin Donnerstag und Freitag im Harz unterwegs, vielleicht möchte jemand dazustoßen?

Johann


----------



## matzinski (21. September 2013)

Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 ?


----------



## lakekeman (21. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 ?



Ich wäre wieder dabei ab Deister. Wann und wo ?


----------



## Straik (21. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 ?



Ich kann es noch nicht sagen. Wenn, dann kurzfristig.

Wäre schön, euch alle mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## stefan64 (21. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 ?



Bin dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (21. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 ?


dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (21. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 ?



Auch dabei!


----------



## Jabs1986 (21. September 2013)

Wo trefft  ihr euch denn? Kann man einfach mal dazu stoßen?


----------



## matzinski (21. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Ich wäre wieder dabei ab Deister. Wann und wo ?


Sagen wir mal zwischen 9:30 und 9:45 Bhf Egestorf.



Jabs1986 schrieb:


> Wo trefft  ihr euch denn? Kann man einfach mal dazu stoßen?


Ja kann man. Wir treffen uns 8:30 ganz oben auf dem Benther Berg am Fundament.


----------



## Bueni (21. September 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht 8:30 ?



Dabei!
 @HaJü 7.30 Uhr Abfahrt


----------



## Straik (22. September 2013)

Bin raus.


----------



## schwermetall (22. September 2013)

Hi, 
hier sind ein paar Bilder vom Ladies.
War cool heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (22. September 2013)

Brauchen wir im Deister wirklich so große Sprünge?
Das muß doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## tweetygogo (23. September 2013)

Wenn das alles keine Duble währen dann ist das ok.


----------



## matzinski (23. September 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Brauchen wir im Deister wirklich so große Sprünge?
> Das muß doch nicht sein, oder?


Sehe ich auch so - die stehen bloß im Weg und verschandeln die Landschaft


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. September 2013)

Evel solch Worte aus deinem Mund.......
Ich bin erschüttert *ironie ich habe dich gleich*


----------



## njoerd (23. September 2013)

oh Gott ... nochmal lesen, nochmal nachdenken. hoffentlich merkst du es!


----------



## schappi (23. September 2013)

Leute
schaut mal in der IG rein, es gibt da ein neues Thema


----------



## mynoxin (23. September 2013)

Also is fullface doch angebracht  geil


----------



## Straik (23. September 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Wenn das alles keine Duble währen dann ist das ok.



Muahaha, was ein Satz.  Weltklasse


----------



## tweetygogo (24. September 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Muahaha, was ein Satz.  Weltklasse



Besser als nur ein Dummer Spruch


----------



## Spacetime (24. September 2013)

die Doubles sind zu groß und einfach zu viele, ohne Bagger wird das nichts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. September 2013)

Für Kurzentschlossene:
Fahrradtour ab Bredenbeck, Start heute ca. 18 Uhr ab Parkplatz Glückaufstraße
Rückkehr nach Sonnenuntergang!
Forstweganteil 95,x %
<15 km/h


----------



## caromaus (24. September 2013)

Ich finde auch das die Sprünge so viel zu krass sind...


----------



## Spacetime (25. September 2013)

Ich finde die Sprünge könnten noch ein wenig größer...


----------



## enduro-mozart (25. September 2013)

moin Jungs,

ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit. Und fahre auch öfter im Deister auf diversen Trails. 

Für mich sind die Sprünge auch viel zu hoch und finde persönlich Tabels besser als Doubels, weil man sich bei einem Tabel langsam rantasten kann.

Aber entscheiden tuen das dann doch die Erbauer, weil die Jungs sich die große Arbeit machen solch einen Trail anzulegen und zu pflegen

Es gibt ja auch immer einen Chickentrail an den Sprüngen vorbei, die nehme ich dann und versuche mich an den kleinen Kickern, die vereinzelt noch auf den Trails sind.

Im dem Sinne bis demnächst im Deister

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## tweetygogo (25. September 2013)

enduro-mozart schrieb:


> moin Jungs,
> 
> ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit. Und fahre auch öfter im Deister auf diversen Trails.
> 
> ...



Zumindest ist noch platz einen kleinen an der Seite zu Bauen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. September 2013)

enduro-mozart schrieb:


> moin Jungs,
> 
> ich lese hier schon eine ganze Weile mit. Und fahre auch öfter im Deister auf diversen Trails.
> 
> ...


 
das entscheiden nicht die erbauer, das ergibt sich einfach aus der sache. 
so ein table baut sich leider nicht von alleine.
und wenn du an buddeltagen auf dem trail mit 10 leuten stehst, und du weißt, wieviel arbeit und erdbewegung schon ein double verursacht, dann kannst du dir auch denken, dass die jungs keine lust haben, nur noch zu buddeln um tables zu bauen. 

wir machen das alles in unserer freizeit und zwicken das von der wenigen zeit ab, die eigentlich fürs biken vorgesehen war. 

wenn aber 50 leute an buddeltagen anwesend sind, können wir auch gerne tables bauen. 

aber zum üben ist halt der ü30 da. dort gibt es genug tables zum üben und rantasten an die etwas größeren sprünge auf dem ladies. 

demnächst geht es ja an der bmx-bahn weiter. 
dort wird es auch kleine sprünge zum üben geben.


----------



## Straik (28. September 2013)

Frühschicht?


----------



## Hitzi (28. September 2013)

Jo! Bueni und ich fahren aber nur eine kurze Variante.

Benther, Gehrdener und zurück in die LH 

8.30 Uhr Fundament BB


----------



## stefan64 (28. September 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



mi tu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (28. September 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Dabei


----------



## tweetygogo (28. September 2013)

Nicht dabei


----------



## Hitzi (28. September 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Nicht dabei



Wie immer ......


----------



## tweetygogo (28. September 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Wie immer ......



So muss das ......


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (28. September 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


jawollja ...


----------



## lakekeman (28. September 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Treffpunkt / Zeit am Deister ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (28. September 2013)

10:15 BaSpo ?


----------



## lakekeman (28. September 2013)

Sportplatz Basche? Würde passen.


----------



## HaJü__ (28. September 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Ich bin raus!
Fahre aus familiären Gründen eine Spätschicht. Vielleicht sieht man sich auf dem Rückweg.


----------



## matzinski (28. September 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Sportplatz Basche? Würde passen.



Na denn 10:15


----------



## 1Tintin (30. September 2013)

Moin,
jemand zufällig demnächst nähe Bozen, Meran oder Kaltern am biken?

Gruss

Tintin


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. September 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> jemand zufällig demnächst nähe Bozen, Meran oder Kaltern am biken?
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Da sind wir heute gewesen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Kalterer See






Montiggler Seen


----------



## 1Tintin (30. September 2013)

Ab Donnerstag


----------



## Dease (30. September 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag




Wir fahren am Donnerstag zurück.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich kann Dir die Nummern von ein paar Locals geben, die man mal auf deren Trails gesehen haben sollte. Und keine Angst, die überfordern keinen bergauf mit dem Rad...


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Oktober 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir die Nummern von ein paar Locals geben, die man mal auf deren Trails gesehen haben sollte. Und keine Angst, die überfordern keinen bergauf mit dem Rad...



Dann schick mal bitte per PN oder Mail.

Cooles Pic. Das Kreuz hat ja mein hat ja mein Geburtsjahr. Wo ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Oktober 2013)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Ab Donnerstag



Viel Spaß Tintin


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. Oktober 2013)

Ein Radfahrer und ein Holzfeller, dessen Axt wohl im Bein gelandet ist!?


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Oktober 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ein Radfahrer und ein Holzfeller, dessen Axt wohl im Bein gelandet ist!?



2! Radfahrer und ein Holzfäller


----------



## janisj (3. Oktober 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Ein Radfahrer und ein Holzfeller, dessen Axt wohl im Bein gelandet ist!?



Wusstest du nicht, so wird die Klinge auf Schärfegrad überprüft


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (5. Oktober 2013)

Deisterbesuch in Oberfranken:


----------



## exto (5. Oktober 2013)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> 2! Radfahrer und ein Holzfäller



Wo is'n der 2. Radfahrer???


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Wo is'n der 2. Radfahrer???



Hier kommt er


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei dem Wetter auf dem Kamm ist es immer wieder schön Naturtrails zu fahren...
schön rutschig, wurzelig und naß und damit meine ich nicht den Ü30


----------



## Hitzi (12. Oktober 2013)

Frühschicht?  fahre ne light Variante.  H Benther Gehrdener und zurück. .... 
wer will mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. Oktober 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?  fahre ne light Variante.  H Benther Gehrdener und zurück. ....
> wer will mit?


Ich diesen Sonntag nich ...


----------



## lakekeman (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde es auch nicht zu euch rüber schaffen, hab leider nur Zeit für ne kleine Runde hier im Westen.


----------



## Hitzi (12. Oktober 2013)

wer ist sonst noch nicht dabei?


----------



## matzinski (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich wär wohl dabei. Wollte aber schon auch in den Deister.


----------



## Straik (12. Oktober 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?  fahre ne light Variante.  H Benther Gehrdener und zurück. ....
> wer will mit?



Bin dabei. Inc. Deister.


----------



## Heigoo1 (14. Oktober 2013)

Sagt mal, kann man im deister eigentlich auch mal übernachten? Also Zelt mit und von Samstag zu Sonntag da bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (14. Oktober 2013)

Was hindert Dich? Solange Du nicht mitten auf'm Trail pennst


----------



## Matthias32 (14. Oktober 2013)

Kenne dort eine eine eonfache Huette, die man paar Taler mieten kann. Und eine offene Huette mit Grillplatz. Wamderrucksack und Schlafsack kann man dort gut verstecken, Lagerfeuer machen und Grillen. Weare sofort dabei! Zuletzt im Winter bei minus 14 Grad gemacht. War der schoenste heisse Kaffe morgens meines Lebens. Wer Bock?


----------



## schappi (14. Oktober 2013)

das kÃ¶nnt ihr auch etwas komfortabler haben fÃ¼r 12 â¬ inclusive FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck direkt am Waldrand im Naturfreundehaus Barsinghausen
http://www.gruppenhaus.de/naturfreundehaus-barsinghausen-barsinghausen-hs1966.html


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. Oktober 2013)

fragt mal exto, der steht auf so´n scheizz


----------



## exto (14. Oktober 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> fragt mal exto, der steht auf so´n scheizz



Kennst du den Typen mit der Mütze?







Außerdem: Es muss ja nicht immer der Luxus einer Hütte sein:

Gutes Wetter:





Schlechtes Wetter:


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2013)

Der Typ mit der Mütz sieht aber richtig ausgeschlafen aus.


----------



## Hitzi (15. Oktober 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> das könnt ihr auch etwas komfortabler haben für 12  inclusive Frühstück direkt am Waldrand im Naturfreundehaus Barsinghausen
> http://www.gruppenhaus.de/naturfreundehaus-barsinghausen-barsinghausen-hs1966.html



Habe dort schon mal übernachtet...... macht einen einfachen aber soliden Eindruck. Ist zu empfehlen..... Die haben auch Hütten auf der Rückseite... war sehr nett dort 

Wer mehr will sollte ein Hotel suchen aber für wenige Nächte durchaus angenehm


----------



## schappi (15. Oktober 2013)

Das Naturfreundeheim Barsinghausen st für Gruppen die ein Bikewochenende oder eine Bikewoche im Deister  (braucht man schon für alle 35 trails) machen wollen sehr gut geeignet, da ein Trail (Funkturm) direkt vor der Haustür endet


----------



## Surfjunk (15. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Kennst du den Typen mit der Mütze?



Ich wusste doch immer das ihr 2 das Nachtlager teilt


----------



## exto (16. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch immer das ihr 2 das Nachtlager teilt



Wenn der Kerl nur nicht so prüde wär'. Wollte nicht im Doppelschlafsack schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Wenn der Kerl nur nicht so prüde wär'. Wollte nicht im Doppelschlafsack schlafen


 
wann und wo


----------



## schappi (16. Oktober 2013)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> wann und wo


Du wills doch nur Axel pötern


----------



## 1Tintin (18. Oktober 2013)

Hab einen Mont Blanc 529 Barracuda Fahrradträger zu verkaufen.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-fahrradtraeger/150707030-223-2912?ref=search

also wer interesse hat?

Einfach melden

Gruss


----------



## matzinski (19. Oktober 2013)

Aufruf zur Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Grenzweg noch zu befahren, oder schwimmt da schon alles weg?


----------



## chris2305 (19. Oktober 2013)

Was soll da wegschwimmen?


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2013)

Bin da schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gefahren, letzten Herbst stand in den Senken das Wasser/Matsch Gemisch.
Hier bei uns hat es die letzten Tage viel geregnet, daher die Frage.


----------



## chris2305 (19. Oktober 2013)

Outdoor Sport......


----------



## lakekeman (19. Oktober 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?



Wäre ab Deister dabei.
Wann und wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (19. Oktober 2013)

lakekeman schrieb:


> Wäre ab Deister dabei.
> Wann und wo ?


Hmm - sagen wir doch 10:15 Nordmannsturm.


----------



## lakekeman (19. Oktober 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hmm - sagen wir doch 10:15 Nordmannsturm.



Ok passt


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. Oktober 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?


ab Hemmingen dabei ...


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2013)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Outdoor Sport......



Du Pfosten 

Wie gedacht haben wir uns heute im unteren Teil vom Grenzweg eine Fangopackung geholt.

Soll ja gesund sein


----------



## Straik (19. Oktober 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?



dabei.


----------



## tom de la zett (19. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Du Pfosten
> 
> Wie gedacht haben wir uns heute im unteren Teil vom Grenzweg eine Fangopackung geholt.
> 
> Soll ja gesund sein



Morgens Fango, abends Tango.
Einfach vorher links abbiegen, Hauptweg dann 200m runter und wieder rechts rein.
Alles trocken. Naja, fast.

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (19. Oktober 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?



Wir sehen uns unterwegs. No bummel fährt erst um 9:30. Wie immer...

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. Oktober 2013)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Morgens Fango, abends Tango.
> Einfach vorher links abbiegen, Hauptweg dann 200m runter und wieder rechts rein.
> Alles trocken. Naja, fast.
> 
> ...



Hat den Stich nach links noch gesehen war mir aber nicht sicher.
So ganz Sattelfest bin in der Ecke nicht.
Wollte ungern Lost in Deister machen


----------



## stefan64 (19. Oktober 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?



dabei


----------



## Hitzi (19. Oktober 2013)

Bemerode schwächelt  Grenzweg auf der Hälfte liegt ein toter Baum. ..... viel Spaß


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Bemerode schwächelt  Grenzweg auf der Hälfte liegt ein toter Baum. ..... viel Spaß



Habe ich gestern ein wenig weiter rüber gezogen.
Ganz raus habe ich ihn aber alleine nicht bekommen.
Da müssten mal 2-3 Mann dran.
Oder einer mit Säge.


----------



## major_tom (20. Oktober 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Habe ich gestern ein wenig weiter rüber gezogen.
> Ganz raus habe ich ihn aber alleine nicht bekommen.
> Da müssten mal 2-3 Mann dran.
> Oder einer mit Säge.



Haben den Baum heute vom Weg runter gezogen...


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Oktober 2013)

major_tom schrieb:


> Haben den Baum heute vom Weg runter gezogen...



Arnold oder was 

Ich war gestern mit meinen Sohn da und wir sind nur noch rumgerutscht.

Aber weg ist weg.


----------



## 20euro (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr (Deisterfreunde) auch mal an Anfänger denken könnt (?) -bei den Sprüngen die im Deister von Euch gebaut wurden... 
Oder denkt Ihr dabei nur an Euch ? 

Kann ja nicht jeder so gut Springen, wie Ihr - hust,hust...


----------



## tom de la zett (20. Oktober 2013)

major_tom schrieb:


> Haben den Baum heute vom Weg runter gezogen...



Schon gewundert, dass da nix lag. Wart ihr aber früh da am Werk. Danke

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## caromaus (20. Oktober 2013)

Sind die Sprünge so krass , warst du heute  bei dem Bautrupp ?










20euro schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr (Deisterfreunde) auch mal an Anfänger denken könnt (?) -bei den Sprüngen die im Deister von Euch gebaut wurden...
> Oder denkt Ihr dabei nur an Euch ?
> 
> Kann ja nicht jeder so gut Springen, wie Ihr - hust,hust...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (20. Oktober 2013)

20euro schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr (Deisterfreunde) auch mal an Anfänger denken könnt (?) -bei den Sprüngen die im Deister von Euch gebaut wurden...
> Oder denkt Ihr dabei nur an Euch ?
> 
> Kann ja nicht jeder so gut Springen, wie Ihr - hust,hust...



Es ist halt eine Strecke für (nur) Vereinsmitglieder (geworden) und die bestimmen nun mal!

Eigentlich schade was aus dem "ursprünglichen" Zielen geworden ist!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Strecke für (nur) Vereinsmitglieder (geworden) und die bestimmen nun mal!
> 
> Eigentlich schade was aus dem "ursprünglichen" Zielen geworden ist!



...auch wenn ich mich wiederhole


----------



## wolfk (20. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> ...auch wenn ich mich wiederhole



Der Fakt bleibt aber, die ursprünglichen Ziele sind ja noch in der Vereinssatzung nachzulesen.......

Bleibt halt abzuwarten, ob mit der Beschränkung auf Vereinsmitglieder ein Scheitern der Probephase von 2 Jahren bereits vorprogammiert ist.!


----------



## 20euro (20. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Es ist halt eine Strecke für (nur) Vereinsmitglieder (geworden) und die bestimmen nun mal!
> 
> Eigentlich schade was aus dem "ursprünglichen" Zielen geworden ist!


 

Ja echt schade!

Kann ja NICHT jeder ein Deisterfreund sein (in dieser Angelegenheit wohl schon!).


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Der Fakt bleibt aber, die ursprünglichen Ziele sind ja noch in der Vereinssatzung nachzulesen.......
> 
> Bleibt halt abzuwarten, ob mit der Beschränkung auf Vereinsmitglieder ein Scheitern der Probephase von 2 Jahren bereits vorprogammiert ist.!



Pssst, das darf man doch nicht laut sagen, sonst wird man hier wieder als Nestbeschmutzer, Troll oder Sonstiges bezeichnet.


----------



## wolfk (20. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Pssst, das darf man doch nicht laut sagen, sonst wird man hier wieder als Nestbeschmutzer, Troll oder Sonstiges bezeichnet.



Aber "nachdenken" darf doch wohl noch?!?

(Ps.: Ich würde mich freuen, wenn die Scheuklappen abgelegt würden und auch das nun leider voraussehbare Ergebnis der 2jährigen Erprobungsphase mit im Auge behalten würde. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie die "Eingangskontrolle" und die Absicherung im Streckenverlauf gegen Nichtvereinsmitglieder und sonstige per besonderer Schilder "Verbannter" geregelt wird.)


----------



## Deleted 104857 (20. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt, wie die "Eingangskontrolle" und die Absicherung im Streckenverlauf gegen Nichtvereinsmitglieder und sonstige per besonderer Schilder "Verbannter" geregelt wird.)



Ich auch, ich auch...


----------



## Muellbeutel (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Biken im Deister [Teil 4]* 


> Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr (Deisterfreunde) auch mal an  Anfänger denken könnt (?) -bei den Sprüngen die im Deister von Euch  gebaut wurden...
> Oder denkt Ihr dabei nur an Euch ?
> 
> Kann ja nicht jeder so gut Springen, wie Ihr - hust,hust...




Erstmal gehört die Meckerei über den Verein in den Deisterfreun.de Thread.
Und zweitens weiß der Vereinsbuddler mit konstruktiver Kritik, möglichst direkt im Wald und an der "Problemstrecke" veräußert, mehr und überhaupt etwas anzufangen.

Die Sprünge sind ******* blablibananeblub zieht nicht. 
Da gibt es auch noch einige tolle Wörter mit denen sich ein Anliegen aussagekräftiger Formulieren lässt:
Wo
Was
Warum
Wie ließe sich das ändern, unterteilt in:
Faktor 1. Die böse Allgemeinheit | Faktor 2. Das eigene Verhalten


----------



## tmf_superhero (20. Oktober 2013)

Sehe ich genauso wie Muellbeutel.
Die allgemeinen Aussagen sind einfach langweilig und wiederholen sich nur noch.
Wenn man die Verantwortlichen (Bauaufsicht auf dem Trail) mal 5 Minuten auf der Problemstrecke ausfragen würde, dann wären die Probleme nicht da, bzw. man kann Alternativen finden. Aber es kommt ja niemand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caromaus (20. Oktober 2013)

Du hast so recht! Doch leider redet Man'n' gegen Windmühlen! 











Muellbeutel schrieb:


> *AW: Biken im Deister [Teil 4]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (20. Oktober 2013)

war eine tolle runde gestern im westdeister.
mike und ich hatten am schluss ü 40 km auf dem tacho.
lohnt sich immer wieder mal einen abstecher in den anderen teil vom deister zu machen. 
obwohl der rückweg von der teufelsbrücke zur laube nicht nur meinem hintern ordentlich weh getan hat. 

hoffe das wetter hält sich noch ein wenig für ein paar weitere gemeinsame touren.

in diesem sinne 

bis bald im wald


----------



## zoomie (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich springe auch nicht alles und finde grade den ü30 und den ladies only super geil flowig zu fahren. Man/Frau muß es halt nur üben.
Kann die Kritik leider überhaupt nicht verstehen 

Ansonsten hat es Muellbeutel auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## 20euro (21. Oktober 2013)

zoomie schrieb:


> Ich springe auch nicht alles und finde grade den ü30 und den ladies only super geil flowig zu fahren. Man/Frau muß es halt nur üben.
> Kann die Kritik leider überhaupt nicht verstehen
> 
> Ansonsten hat es Muellbeutel auf den Punkt gebracht.


 
Du bist Lustig
Man sol also am *double üben*


----------



## zoomie (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin meistens lustig.

Wenn Du springen üben willst - da stehen doch genügend tables oder kicker rum. Ich hatte Dich so verstanden, daß Du nicht springen willst. War bestimmt mein Fehler.

Mit flowig meinte ich eher, dass man auf insbesondere diesen beiden trails auch schnell 'Sprungumfahrend' unterwegs ist und es viel Spaß macht.


----------



## mpmarv (21. Oktober 2013)

Dass die Weinerei über die Springe nicht aufhört ist wirklich erstaunlich 

Gemessen am gesamten Trailaufkommen im Deister, sind vielleicht 3% der Trailkilometern mit Sprüngen bestückt, die man mit einem AM nicht unbedingt springen sollte - also warum verdammt nochmal fahrt ihr nicht einfach woanders oder fahrt drumherum? Ich fahr auch nicht auf den Ladies, weil ich damit nichts anfangen kann. Na und? Dafür gibt es etliche Trails im Deister, wo man mit einem FR/DH Bike überhaupt nichts verloren hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (21. Oktober 2013)

Bin auch kein Jumper, aber der Deister hat doch nun wirklich mehr zu bieten als Ü30 und den Ladies. 
Und zum übern ist der Ü30 doch Top.


----------



## Unplugged (21. Oktober 2013)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Dass die Weinerei über die Sprünge nicht aufhört ist wirklich erstaunlich
> 
> Gemessen am gesamten Trailaufkommen im Deister, sind vielleicht 3% der Trailkilometern mit Sprüngen bestückt, die man mit einem AM nicht unbedingt springen sollte - also warum verdammt nochmal fahrt ihr nicht einfach woanders oder fahrt drumherum? Ich fahr auch nicht auf den Ladies, weil ich damit nichts anfangen kann. Na und? Dafür gibt es etliche Trails im Deister, wo man mit einem FR/DH Bike überhaupt nichts verloren hat


 

Echt mal. Der Deister ist so vielfältig ( und das vor allem AUCH durch die beiden gebauten Trails ) und hier wird sich wieder über ein paar Sprünge aufgeregt... Geht's noch? Baut doch einfach mit und nehmt selber Einfluss _oder_, wenn Ihr eher AM- mäßig unterwegs seid, macht's wie wir, lasst die Jungs ihre Strecken nach ihren Vorstellungen bauen und fahrt einfach woanders. Es gibt für jeden die passenden Trails im Deister.
War jedenfalls gestern wieder mal ein toller Tag ohne Sprungdebatten und mit heftig viel Betrieb am Annaturm 

Ich bin jedenfalls seit der Deisterkreisel- Tour sehr gespannt auf die Testphase und den weiteren Verlauf der DF- Aktivitäten und denke, dass man bei positiver Entwicklung sicher irgendwann auch mal über den Ü30 und Ladies only hinaus schauen darf. Die anderen Trails müssen ja auch mal hin und wieder gepflegt ( nicht bebaut, sondern _gepflegt_ ) werden und da gibt's dann sicherlich genug Möglichkeiten und für keinen mehr 'ne Ausrede.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. Oktober 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Baut doch einfach mit und nehmt selber Einfluss...



Das ist ein guter Ansatz, den ich hier immer wieder lese.
Garantierst Du mir, daß meine Mitfahrer und ich z.B. den ladies nach unseren Wünschen umgestalten können, 
wenn wir vor Ort genügend Leute für eine Mehrheit sind?


----------



## Spacetime (21. Oktober 2013)

bischen spät für sowas ... meinste nicht ?

Nachdem der Trail jetzt steht erwartest du doch nicht eine Antwort auf sowas ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Oktober 2013)

Den Ladies umgestalten wird schwierig @baumschubser.
Es gab allerdings in der extremen Bauphase (Juli wo es so warm war) einige Ansätze um schöne Chickenways zu bauen. Allerdings war niemand da und hat HIER gerufen.
Deswegen wurden diese nicht gebaut.
Man hätte durchaus mit mehreren debattieren können und dann entschieden, einen flowigen Chickenway zu bauen. Aber ich wiederhole mich wieder. Es gab niemanden der uns darauf angesprochen hat.
In Zukunft bitte alle Vereinsbautechnischen Fragen, Kritiken usw.. in den Deisterfreunde e.V Forumsthread schreiben. Aber was noch besser wäre ?? Einfach mal das Trail besichtigen und die netten Schaufelschwinger ausfragen.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Oktober 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> bischen spät für sowas ... meinste nicht ?
> 
> Nachdem der Trail jetzt steht erwartest du doch nicht eine Antwort auf sowas ?



Wieso das denn? 

Abgesehen davon: Ich finde, wenn Baumschubser mit seinen Kumpels die bisher geleisteten 5.000 Mannstunden auch einbringt, kann er auch gleichberechtigt Ideen einbringen!


----------



## Unplugged (21. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Garantierst Du mir, daß meine Mitfahrer und ich z.B. den ladies nach unseren Wünschen umgestalten können,
> wenn wir vor Ort genügend Leute für eine Mehrheit sind?


 

Ich kann Dir das nicht garantieren, da ich am Ladies und sonstigen Bauaktivitäten nicht beteiligt bin. Ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass jeder, der da regelmäßig zum Bauen erscheint, auch ein - wie auch immer geartetes - Mitgestaltungsrecht hat. Man muss dann eben nur hingehen und den Mund vor Ort im Wald aufmachen und nicht nur hier im Forum. Im Übrigen ist es dafür aber wirklich etwas spät...


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> ...
> Garantierst Du mir, daß meine Mitfahrer und ich z.B. den ladies nach unseren Wünschen umgestalten können,
> wenn wir vor Ort genügend Leute für eine Mehrheit sind?



Sorry aber der Ansatz leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. 

War das Bauen jemals eine Mehrheitsentscheidung? Wurde jemals im GANZEN Verein abgestimmt was gebaut werden soll?

Der Bautrupp hat gebaut was ihm gefällt, mit der Rechtfertigung, dass "sie" ja auch bauen. Also behalten wir diese simple Regelung doch bei. 

Einfach losgehen, Schaufel unter den Arm klemmen, die Doubles 1m abtragen und alles was dabei abfällt in die Mitte schaufeln. FERTIG! Wer vor Ort ist entscheidet, wurde hier zumindest immer propagiert.

Und gleich vorweg, bevor ich von euch ewigen Nervensägen ala Jammerlappen, Caromaus und Co. nicht Bilder sehe wie ihr über einen von diesen Doubles fliegt, könnt ihr euch alle Kommentare sparen. Ihr erinnert mich irgendwie an:


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Oktober 2013)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Sorry aber der Ansatz leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.



Warum sollte Dir das einleuchten, wenn Dir auch sonst nichts einzuleuchten scheint?


----------



## Spacetime (21. Oktober 2013)

oh bitte nicht so schnell, das Popcorn ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (21. Oktober 2013)

btw. buddelt jammerlappen da nicht für seine bessere Hälfte ?


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Oktober 2013)

wo baggern nich hilft muss halt gebuddelt werden!


----------



## ellma (21. Oktober 2013)

Unmöglich! Ich habe mir sagen lassen,  sie macht es selber?!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> btw. buddelt jammerlappen da nicht für seine bessere Hälfte ?


 


jammerlappen schrieb:


> wo baggern nich hilft muss halt gebuddelt werden!


 


ellma schrieb:


> Unmöglich! Ich habe mir sagen lassen, sie macht es selber?!


 
Wer andern eine Grube gräbt...


----------



## rigger (21. Oktober 2013)

... hat ein Grubengrabgerät!!


----------



## caromaus (21. Oktober 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30230











[email protected] schrieb:


> Sorry aber der Ansatz leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein.
> 
> War das Bauen jemals eine Mehrheitsentscheidung? Wurde jemals im GANZEN Verein abgestimmt was gebaut werden soll?
> 
> ...


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Oktober 2013)

> Zitat von *baumschubser*
> 
> 
> _...
> ...


Nein. Der Trail steht und wird so wie er ist abgenommen, das hat allerdings mit Demokratie, Königlicher Willkür oder [email protected]'s entdeckter Selbständigkeit nichts zutun.

Es wird ja schon gerne gesagt, aber jeder einzelne Bautag war und ist auch ein Ort freier Meinungsäußerung und Abstimmung. Wer nicht erscheint... Tja, der hat kein Interesse oder findets schon gut so. 

Und ja. Wärest du vor 3 Monaten mit 10 Mann eingetrudelt, ihr hättet, statt eines Doubles, einen Table bauen können. Oder was auch immer du vermisst, das weiß ja leider keiner. (Vielleicht hat diese ständige Oberflächlichkeit auch zur Folge, dass beim Buddeln keine Rücksicht  auf das Forum genommen wird)
Bei den Trails gibt es ein paar Leute die sich seit Ewigkeiten Gedanken zum genauen Verlauf gemacht haben. Das waren die gaaaanz paar die jeden Bautag in Diesem, jeden im vorigen, und gefühlte millionen Male in den letzten Jahren im Deister standen und Trails gebaut haben. 

Einen grobes Bild vom Gesamtergebnis ist dringend nötig für einen so langen Trail, dafür haben wir auch vom Verein entsprechend legitimierte "Buddelsachverständige" .
Dennoch wird vieles noch an den Wochenenden abgeändert, wenn es gute Ideen gibt. Es muss nur alles auch funktionieren, um das einschätzen zu können ist auch eine gewisse Erfahrung gefragt.

Komm einfach mal zur BMX Bahn. Wenn du 10 Leute (vom Verein ) mitbringst, heißt das zwar nicht das wir eine Sauna bauen, aber breitere oder sicherere Landungen ließen sich bestimmt mitbauen. 



> War das Bauen jemals eine Mehrheitsentscheidung? Wurde jemals im GANZEN Verein abgestimmt was gebaut werden soll?
> 
> Der Bautrupp hat gebaut was ihm gefällt, mit der Rechtfertigung, dass  "sie" ja auch bauen. Also behalten wir diese simple Regelung doch bei.
> 
> Einfach losgehen, Schaufel unter den Arm klemmen, die Doubles 1m   abtragen und alles was dabei abfällt in die Mitte schaufeln. FERTIG! Wer   vor Ort ist entscheidet, wurde hier zumindest immer propagiert.


Wie stellst du dir das eigentlich vor? Wo du von Mehrheits und Gleichberechtigungsidealen innerhalb der Deisterfreunde so herum tönst, muss dir reale Politik mal total diharös aus den Ohren speien. 

Demokratie hat leider immer eine Meinung mehr als Beteiligte, funktioniert aber dennoch, weil 90% der Besserwisser sich nicht einbringen und es beim meckern belassen.
Wenn du außen vor bleibst, soll dir das recht sein. Ehrlich Anti ist auch eine politische Haltung. Du wirst zmd nicht vom Verein enttäuscht, gell. Hast du ja schon immer gesagt. 

Und ja, es wurde schon der ganze Verein zum trailbau befragt, jeder der etwas zu sagen hatte, hat dies auch getan, schon mehrmals. Wird ja niemand gezwungen, wo kommt man da hin. Wer nicht will der hat schon. 


Klar, wer baut entscheidet. Auf den Vereinstrails gelten Bautermine die durch die vom Verein legitimierten Streckenwarte (s. Mitgleiderversammlung) gesetzt werden. 
Außerhalb der Zeiten (Bikebetrieb) ist das Buddeln natürlich nicht gestattet. Während der Buddelzeiten hat der Bautrupp das Sagen (Rudelverhalten, siehe Oben)



> Der Bautrupp hat gebaut was ihm gefällt, mit der Rechtfertigung, dass   "sie" ja auch bauen. Also behalten wir diese simple Regelung doch bei.
> 
> Einfach losgehen, Schaufel unter den Arm klemmen, die Doubles 1m   abtragen und alles was dabei abfällt in die Mitte schaufeln. FERTIG! Wer   vor Ort ist entscheidet, wurde hier zumindest immer propagiert.


Absoulut richtig. Du hattest immer die Möglichkeit auf jedem Trail im Deister zu bauen was du wolltest und willst. Auf der Rakete hattest du freie Hand die Doubles entsprechend deiner Wünsche zu modelieren.
Es gibt auch immernoch 30 Trails im Deister die nur darauf warten von dir perfektioniert zu werden. Du hast das Prinzip der Buddelei verstanden! Wir warten 
Ich bin mir auch sicher das du wunderbare Naturtrails einharken kannst.  Davon kann man sowieso nie genug haben, denn das Wild momentan ist auch nichtmehr was es mal war, und trampelt kaum neue Flowtrails mehr ein... 

Und wenn wir in 2Jahren vielleicht noch einige Strecken bekommen, können wir mit dem Fachwissen dieses Forums und dir als Baumeister epische Trails bauen. Basierend auf Abstimmungen und Mehrheitsverhalten des Internetschwarmes zzgl. Protokoll und Skizzierungen im Forum, damit auch jeder außenstehende seinen Senf dazu geben kann.

Ride on!


----------



## caromaus (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Rakete habe ich mit Kumpels gebaut!









Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Nein. Der Trail steht und wird so wie er ist abgenommen, das hat allerdings mit Demokratie, Königlicher Willkür oder [email protected]'s entdeckter Selbständigkeit nichts zutun.
> 
> Es wird ja schon gerne gesagt, aber jeder einzelne Bautag war und ist auch ein Ort freier Meinungsäußerung und Abstimmung. Wer nicht erscheint... Tja, der hat kein Interesse oder findets schon gut so.
> 
> ...


----------



## fabiansen (21. Oktober 2013)

Viele Gruesse aus La Palma in den Deister!
Super was ihr im Wald macht!
Aber hier im Forum muss ich mir immer an den Kopf fassen, warum  manchen Kritikern (Falls man die noergelnden Klug********r und Unken so nennen will) immer noch Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird und auf ihre Aussagen Antworten geschrieben werden.
Ich schreibe eigentlich nie was, aber langsam platzt mir der Kragen!
Ignoriert doch die ewig rumnoergelnden Forumsbiker, dann werden sie einfach verstummen und wir werden von von ihren duennsinnigen Erguessen erloest! Strecken werden im Internet weder geplant, gebaut noch geaendert!

bis bald im Wald
ride on Fabi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. Oktober 2013)

Also, wenn ihr einen trail für euch gestaltet und da dicke Sprünge oder sonstwas baut, ist das ja auch OK, machen andere ja auch...
Allerdings habe ich immer wieder was von 'Kanalisierung auf die beiden trails' gelesen, das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn Spaß für alle vorhanden ist.
Wenn wir allerdings im Deister unterwegs sind finden 9 von 10 Leuten, die wir treffen, die großen Sachen auf dem ladies zwar beeindruckend, aber für sie selbst nicht fahrbar. Das sind übrigens keine 'Forumsnörgler', sondern ganz normale Biker, die dann eben doch wieder auf die bestehenden trails ausweichen.


----------



## tom de la zett (21. Oktober 2013)

Apropos Kanalisierung.
Einige betagte Waldwegnutzer machten uns doch gestern auf einem Hauptweg (!) unterhalb des GrenzWegs ernsthaft und leicht grimmig darauf aufmerksam, dass dies kein Weg für Mountainbikes und die Mtb-Strecke woanders sei. 
War bestimmt nett gemeint... 
Immerhin haben wir dort die frischen, tiefen Treckerspuren kaputt gefahren.

Im Ernst: lässt leider erahnen, welche Fehlinterpretationen die kommunizierte Kanalisierung auch
zulässt.

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2013)

Ach es ist einfach schön zu lesen, dass die Scheuklappen immer noch vorzüglich ihren Dienst verrichten. Nahezu weltweit sind Flowtrails das, was sich die meisten wünschen und auch das was von den meisten Profis am häufigsten momentan gebaut wird.

Aber macht euch keine Sorgen, haben alle keine Ahnung.

Man musste doch nur an den letzten Wochenenden im Deister fahren, um zu sehen, dass rund um Dropland 30-40Biker munter auf- und abfahren und nur knapp 10Leute an der BMX Bahn buddeln. 

Das könnte einen jetzt ja zum Nachdenken bringen, muss es aber nicht.

Das Problem haben am Ende auch nicht die Leute die nicht buddeln, sondern der Bautrupp muss für Akzeptanz werben, denn eure Strecken sind es, die ohne Kanalisierung innerhalb von 2Tagen vom Forst planiert werden. 

Aber auch das kann man ja wegignorieren.

Und auch über dieses sinnlose Argument, dass alle anderen Strecken verschwinden werden, da außer euch ja niemand die Wege pflegt, kann man nur lachen. In den anderen Wäldern der Gegend, in der diese neue Spezies des Waldpflegers sich noch nicht verbreitet hat, sind die Wege in super Zustand. Das Befahren mit gewisser Regelmäßigkeit reicht vollkommen. Das kann man von euren Sprüngen wohl nicht sagen.

So genug gegen die Wand geredet, ich mach mal wieder 3Monate Pause.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Oktober 2013)

@baumschubser: Es ist im Forum doch nun wirklich mehr als Abendfüllend erörtert worden, was es mit der Kanalisation auf sich hat. Ich frage jetzt ernsthaft: Bist Du nicht in der Lage zu begreifen, wenn hier in Worten geschrieben wird, was es damit auf sich hat? 

Dein Kumpel ist ja offensichtlich kognitiv nicht in der Lage, selbst die einfachen Sachverhalte zu erfassen. Die Lines am Dropland haben sich auch nicht von selbst eingefahren. Auch wenn es hinterher in der Schmarotzergemeinschaft bequem ist hier Nutz zu nießen.

Im übrigen fahren 9/10 der Biker, die ich weder in der Mitgliederliste noch beim Buddeln gesehen hab, die Trails und finden die super.


----------



## momme (22. Oktober 2013)

Und wieder einmal: In der realen Welt, fernab des Internets, (z.B. bei einem Gespräch während eines Bautermins mit der Schaufel in der Hand) hätte es für Interessierte diese Information gegeben: 
Die Kanalisation auf dem Gebiet der Landesforst funktioniert schon längst. Der zuständige Förster ist total happy! Und genau das waren Ziele des aktuellen Projekts. 
 @baumschubser und @[email protected]: Wie oft wollt ihr denn noch mit unseriösen Spekulationen gegen die Deisterfreunde schießen, und noch wichtiger: Wieso eigentlich? Wieso meint ihr immer alles besser zu wissen? Wieso erscheint ihr nicht bei den Bauterminen? Wieso bringt ihr euch nicht mit in die Planung ein? Undsoweiterundsofort. 
Eigentlich könnte man über euch lachen, wenn da nicht diese überschlagenen 10000 Arbeitsstunden wären. Da reißen sich Leute über Jahre den Hintern auf, und ihr habt nix besseres zu tun, als von außen drüber herzuziehen. Und jedes mal wieder, wenn ich eure Texte lese, frage ich mich, welche Geschichte hinter eurer Intention steckt? Das letzte mal habe ich Dir (tuneman) auch ähnliche Fragen gestellt; danach kam nix mehr.?.

(Mir schwebt da gerade eine neue Marktlücke vor: Professioneller Enttrollungdienst.)





[email protected] schrieb:


> ich mach mal wieder 3Monate Pause.


Bitte! Danke! Ich gönne Dir sogar noch viel mehr....


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2013)

Ach, das Internet ist doch ein wunderschönes Medium. So überaus erhellend!

Letztens zum Beispiel hab' ich so auf'm Sofa gesessen und an die vielen geilen Biketage mit netten Leuten gedacht, die ich schon so im Deister verbracht hab'. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in meinem IBC - Trainingsplaner für 2013 nicht ein einziges Mal "Deister-Trailday" in der Überschrift stand. 
Ich hab mich gefragt, "wieso eigentlich"? Klar, viel in der Welt unterwegs gewesen, viel gearbeitet, zwischendurch einigermaßen krank gewesen, Paar Rennen gefahren...
Irgendwie alles ok, aber keine so richtig schlüssige Beründung. 
Jetzt, mal 10 Minuten im einst legendären "Biken im Deister" gelesen, ist alles klar: Kein Mensch kann sich wohlfühlen, wo so viel geballte Schei**e gequirlt wird! Muss wohl so 'ne Art innerer Schutzmechanismus sein.

Wie gesagt. Das Internet ist durchaus geeignet, hier und da mal einen echten Erkenntnisgewinn herbei zu führen. Ok, vielleicht nicht bei jedem, aber für mich hat's dieses mal funktioniert.

Viel Spaß weiterhin allerseits!


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Oktober 2013)

Nachdem ich gestern vormittag meine Frau zum Zahnarzt gefahren hatte, habe ich begonnen in meinem Garten die Hecken und Bäume zu verschneiden. Das Grünzeug ist ja ganz schön gewachen dieses Jahr. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, das mir die weinroten Blätter besser gefallen als die gelben. Is aber wohl Geschmackssache.
Nur so, falls es jemanden interressiert.

Dann hab ich festgestellt, das mein Kater leichten Durchfall hat. Ich glaub aber garnicht das der krank ist. Wahrscheinlich frißt der viel zu viel, wegen dem Winterspeck. Da kommt der Darm wohl nicht mit klar. Wenn's nich besser wird, geh ich mal zum Arzt.
Nur so, falls es jemanden interressiert.

Ach ja, meine Kaffeedose mußte ich auch noch auffüllen. Ohne Kaffee komm ich einfach nich klar. Ich hab dann auch gleich noch einen Schlauch geflickt. 
Ich benutze übrigens diese 100g Schläuche von Schwalbe. Ich finde die reichen vollkommen aus, mehr Gewicht muß man wirklich nicht mit rumschleppen.
Nur so, falls es jemanden interressiert.

Gute Nacht!

Ach ja Mensch! Morgen muß ich noch tanken auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Dringend!
Hoffentlich ist der Sprit nicht zu teuer.
Das interressiert doch jetzt bestimmt irgend einen, oder?


----------



## mpmarv (22. Oktober 2013)

Du fährst nicht mit dem Rad zur Arbeit? TEERT UND FEDERT IHN!


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde sagen einfach Augen zu und  über die Großen Sprünge rüber... bis es Bum macht, und dann mal sehen wie gut die Versicherung von denen ist


----------



## Dennis32 (22. Oktober 2013)

:-d


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen einfach Augen zu und  über die Großen Sprünge rüber... bis es Bum macht, und dann mal sehen wie gut die Versicherung von denen ist



Für nen gepflegten Zinksarg mit luftdichter Verlötung für dich wird's reichen, denke ich


----------



## Deleted 104857 (22. Oktober 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Nachdem ich gestern vormittag...
> Dann hab ich festgestellt...
> Ach ja...
> Ach ja Mensch...



Ganz ehrlich, diesen Beitrag fand ich interessanter als neulich im Deister Deine völlig zusammenhanglose Bemerkung, daß der ladies ein offizieller Vereinstrail sei.

Aber egal, mir reicht's auch, ich kann ja auch prima ohne den ganzen Popanz im Deister oder sonstwo fahren.


----------



## ellma (22. Oktober 2013)

Lieber sonst wo!

Danke


----------



## tweetygogo (22. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Für nen gepflegten Zinksarg mit luftdichter Verlötung für dich wird's reichen, denke ich


----------



## wolfk (22. Oktober 2013)

momme schrieb:


> Die Kanalisation auf dem Gebiet der Landesforst funktioniert schon längst. Der zuständige Förster ist total happy! Und genau das waren Ziele des aktuellen Projekts.


Kleine Rückfrage zur "Kanalisierung":
Der "total Happy" Revierförster ist wirklich Herr Nüsser?
Oder hat es da einen Wechsel gegeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (22. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ach, das Internet ist doch ein wunderschönes Medium. So überaus erhellend!
> 
> Letztens zum Beispiel hab' ich so auf'm Sofa gesessen und an die vielen geilen Biketage mit netten Leuten gedacht, die ich schon so im Deister verbracht hab'. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass in meinem IBC - Trainingsplaner für 2013 nicht ein einziges Mal "Deister-Trailday" in der Überschrift stand.
> Ich hab mich gefragt, "wieso eigentlich"? Klar, viel in der Welt unterwegs gewesen, viel gearbeitet, zwischendurch einigermaßen krank gewesen, Paar Rennen gefahren...
> ...



Exto ich glaub Du ziehst die falschen Schlüsse beim Blick auf Deine Trainingsverwaltung 
Die Trails machen Spaß, wie eh und je und die Leute, die nicht im Netz hängen, sondern draußen auf den Trails zum Biken sind, mit denen macht es genauso Spaß, wie immer.

 @Evel Knievel: Sehr geil


----------



## exto (22. Oktober 2013)

Hast warscheinlich recht...


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Oktober 2013)

@baumschubser
So ganz zusammenhangslos war meine Bemerkung, das der Ladies ein Vereinstrail sei, nicht.
Es kommt sehr häufig vor, das die Leute denken, wir seien nicht legal unterwegs. Nach dem Hinweis auf eine Vereinsstrecke wird erst verdutzt geguckt, und dann manchmal, wenn auch selten, mitgeholfen.
Deswegen erwähne ich das immer.

In deinem Fall scheint das aber nicht geholfen zu haben. Wahrscheinlich bist du weiter gefahren wie die meisten.


Mittlerweile arbeite ich übrigens ganz gerne mit dem Förster und einigen Leuten von der Region zusammen. 
Die sind, das meine ich ernst, entspannter als etliche Mountainbiker hier im Forum.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Oktober 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen einfach Augen zu und über die Großen Sprünge rüber... bis es Bum macht, und dann mal sehen wie gut die Versicherung von denen ist


 
Vorsatz ist nicht versichert.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Kleine Rückfrage zur "Kanalisierung":
> Der "total Happy" Revierförster ist wirklich Herr Nüsser?
> Oder hat es da einen Wechsel gegeben?


 
Ja!
Kein Wechsel, nur die Erkenntnis, das man ohne Versteckspiel konstruktiv miteinander umgehen kann.


----------



## wolfk (23. Oktober 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ja!
> Kein Wechsel, nur die Erkenntnis, das man ohne Versteckspiel konstruktiv miteinander umgehen kann.



Was man denn wirklich als Erfolg sehen und positiv werden kann.

Trotzdem bleibt für mich ein kleiner Widerspruch zwischen der "Kanalisierung" und dem "Das Befahren ist nur für Vereinsmitglieder gestattet ......", das ja demnächst so ausgeschildert wird.

(Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es geht nicht darum ob "ich" fahren dürfte, noch zweifele ich das Recht des Vereins an, auf dem "Vereinsgelände" als Hausherr die Regeln für die Benutzung zu bestimmen. Nur sollte man dann auch klar Farbe bekennen und nicht "jein" zur Nutzung durch Nichtvereinsmitglieder sagen.)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Trotzdem bleibt für mich ein kleiner Widerspruch zwischen der "Kanalisierung" und dem "Das Befahren ist nur für Vereinsmitglieder gestattet ......", das ja demnächst so ausgeschildert wird.
> 
> (Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es geht nicht darum ob "ich" fahren dürfte, noch zweifele ich das Recht des Vereins an, auf dem "Vereinsgelände" als Hausherr die Regeln für die Benutzung zu bestimmen. Nur sollte man dann auch klar Farbe bekennen und nicht "jein" zur Nutzung durch Nichtvereinsmitglieder sagen.)


 
Von wann ist dein Stand für diese Textpassage: "Das Befahren ist nur für Vereinsmitglieder gestattet ......" und von wem wurdest du informiert?


----------



## Madeba (23. Oktober 2013)

(erledigt)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Oktober 2013)

_And now to something completely different:_
Am Sonntag 27.10. ab 9:30 startet der ADFC eine MTB Tour ab Wennigsen/Sonnenuhr. 30km/600hm

Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (23. Oktober 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> _And now to something completely different:_
> Am Sonntag 27.10. ab 9:30 startet der ADFC eine MTB Tour ab Wennigsen/Sonnenuhr. 30km/600hm
> 
> Ist jemand dabei?


mhhhh, ich würde gerne , aber wo ist die Sonnenuhr 
Stephan


----------



## wolfk (23. Oktober 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Von wann ist dein Stand für diese Textpassage: "Das Befahren ist nur für Vereinsmitglieder gestattet ......" und von wem wurdest du informiert?



Stand meiner Infos: 
Datum der verlinkten Beiträge.
Von wem:
Schappi und taxifolia, beide halte ich für "kompetent"

Schappi:
http://http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10711633&postcount=922

taxifolia:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10719012&postcount=933


----------



## Unplugged (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht, wo das Problem liegt. Man fragt doch auch vor dem Befahren sämtlicher anderer Trails nicht um Erlaubnis. Und ausdrücklich _erlaubt_ ist das Befahren der Deistertrails wohl kaum, Sonderregelungen darüber hinaus auch jederzeit möglich, siehe Grenzweg oder Heisterburgwall etc. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Schilder dort nicht die Bedeutung "Mountainbiken erwünscht" haben. Spuren sehe ich da trotzdem


----------



## Deleted 104857 (23. Oktober 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @baumschubser
> So ganz zusammenhangslos war meine Bemerkung, das der Ladies ein Vereinstrail sei, nicht.
> Es kommt sehr häufig vor, das die Leute denken, wir seien nicht legal unterwegs. Nach dem Hinweis auf eine Vereinsstrecke wird erst verdutzt geguckt, und dann manchmal, wenn auch selten, mitgeholfen.
> Deswegen erwähne ich das immer.
> ...



Vorweg, ihr habt an dem Tag nicht gebaut, sondern seid selbst gefahren (insofern schlecht mit helfen...).
Deine Aussage kam damals irgendwie komisch rüber, erscheint jetzt im Zusammenhang mit Deinem posting allerdings anders (und ja, DAS leuchtet mir auch ein).
Ausserdem wird man sich im Wald sowieso wieder über den Weg laufen, ich werde dich dann einfach mal ansprechen, evtl. klärt sich dann ja das ein oder andere von ganz alleine.


----------



## tweetygogo (23. Oktober 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Vorweg, ihr habt an dem Tag nicht gebaut, sondern seid selbst gefahren (insofern schlecht mit helfen...).
> Deine Aussage kam damals irgendwie komisch rüber, erscheint jetzt im Zusammenhang mit Deinem posting allerdings anders (und ja, DAS leuchtet mir auch ein).
> Ausserdem wird man sich im Wald sowieso wieder über den Weg laufen, ich werde dich dann einfach mal ansprechen, evtl. klärt sich dann ja das ein oder andere von ganz alleine.



Musst nur aufpassen das dir keiner eine Schaufel übern Kopf haut( wurde uns auch schon mal angedroht).


----------



## wolfk (23. Oktober 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Musst nur aufpassen das dir keiner eine Schaufel übern Kopf haut( wurde uns auch schon mal angedroht).



Und was war die Ursache der "Androhung" - Notwehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (23. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Und was war die Ursache der "Androhung" - Notwehr?



Ne nur weil wir da nicht mitgebaut haben.
Scheint da aber normal zu sein


----------



## wolfk (23. Oktober 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Ne nur weil wir da nicht mitgebaut haben.


Na, da müsste man mal die Gegenseite hören, evtl. sind da ja doch ein paar "Worte gefallen", die man missverstehen könnte......


----------



## exto (23. Oktober 2013)

Ohne mich zu sehr zum Thema engagieren zu wollen:

Es gibt sicher so einige Leute, die dem guten Tweety mit mehr oder weniger Schmackes gern mal ne Schaufel über den mageren Brägen ziehen würden. Eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl derer dürfte sich aus der Gruppe Menschen rekrutieren, die früher friedlich und von den Waldbesitzern weitgehend unbeachtet die Deistertrails befahren haben. 

Wie das alles zusammen hängt, kann dir der Gute vielleicht ja selbst erklären, lässt sich aber irgendwo in den rund 40000 Posts zum Thema Biken im Deister sicher auch noch nachlesen. Muss wohl so um 2007/08 (?) gewesen sein. Das schränkt die Suche vielleicht etwas ein


----------



## Madeba (23. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nachtragend. Ich vergesse aber auch nix.



...oder so ähnlich


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. Oktober 2013)

@baumschubser
Ich weiß jetzt glaub ich Bescheid. Das war wohl einer der wenigen Wochenendtage, wo ich selber mal gefahren bin.
Ihr seid dann die Leute aus Hildesheim gewesen, wo die junge Frau mit war, die kurz vorher in Bischofsmais war. Liege ich richtig?
Wenn ja, weiß ich aber nicht, wer von den ganzen Leuten du warst.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. Oktober 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @baumschubser
> Ich weiß jetzt glaub ich Bescheid. Das war wohl einer der wenigen Wochenendtage, wo ich selber mal gefahren bin.
> Ihr seid dann die Leute aus Hildesheim gewesen, wo die junge Frau mit war, die kurz vorher in Bischofsmais war. Liege ich richtig?
> Wenn ja, weiß ich aber nicht, wer von den ganzen Leuten du warst.



Ja genau (auch wenn ich aus der Nähe von Hameln) komme.
Wie gesagt, persönlicher Austausch ist wohl besser...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Oktober 2013)

wolfk schrieb:


> Stand meiner Infos:
> Datum der verlinkten Beiträge.
> Von wem:
> Schappi und taxifolia, beide halte ich für "kompetent"
> ...



Deine Quellen sind die Besten.
Aus erster Hand sozusagen.

Zum unser aller Glück ist das nicht der aktuelle Stand.
Will heißen: Der Text existiert nur hier im Forum.


----------



## DeisterBergRace (25. Oktober 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ohne mich zu sehr zum Thema engagieren zu wollen:
> 
> Es gibt sicher so einige Leute, die dem guten Tweety mit mehr oder weniger Schmackes gern mal ne Schaufel über den mageren Brägen ziehen würden. Eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl derer dürfte sich aus der Gruppe Menschen rekrutieren, die früher friedlich und von den Waldbesitzern weitgehend unbeachtet die Deistertrails befahren haben.
> 
> Wie das alles zusammen hängt, kann dir der Gute vielleicht ja selbst erklären, lässt sich aber irgendwo in den rund 40000 Posts zum Thema Biken im Deister sicher auch noch nachlesen. Muss wohl so um 2007/08 (?) gewesen sein. Das schränkt die Suche vielleicht etwas ein






Ich kenne hier zwar kaum einen , bin mir aber sicher, dass bei dem was ich so von der Tweetytruppe und dem tweetygogo  gehört habe , dass er so eine Ansage von @exto nicht versteht! 

Und zu den Sprüngen sage ich nur , auch wenn ich sowas nicht springe das sie super  sind und die  Cickenways finde ich auch top !


----------



## wolfk (25. Oktober 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Deine Quellen sind die Besten.
> Aus erster Hand sozusagen.
> 
> Zum unser aller Glück ist das nicht der aktuelle Stand.
> Will heißen: Der Text existiert nur hier im Forum.



Erfreulich, dann warten wir mal die "offizielle" Eröffnung ab.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (25. Oktober 2013)

DeisterBergRace schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier zwar kaum einen , bin mir aber sicher, dass bei dem was ich so von der Tweetytruppe und dem tweetygogo  gehört habe , dass er so eine Ansage von @exto nicht versteht!



Auch hier gilt, besser mal mit den entsprechenden Leuten vor Ort reden und sich dann ein Bild machen. danach kann man immer noch entscheiden, wen man mag und wen nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomie (25. Oktober 2013)

War meine Mädchen-Schaufel - und die 'Drohung' war wohl eher ein lockerer Spruch von jemandem anders, der gemerkt hat, wie sehr mich das ankotzt, daß im Forum immer alles verbessert werden könnte - man aber die Leute, die die Verbesserungsschläge machen, nie beim Bauen antrifft. 
An dem Tag war es so, daß sich wieder die üblichen Verdächtigen abgeschuftet haben und tweet mit seinen Leuten zwei tables weiter, also in Sichtweise, freudig geübt haben. 
Nur zur Erklärung, da es tweet nochmal angesprochen hat.


----------



## Bueni (26. Oktober 2013)

Frühschicht zur Sommerzeit?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (26. Oktober 2013)

Bueni schrieb:


> Frühschicht zur Sommerzeit?


och nö ... ich wär für 8:30h Winterzeit ...


----------



## HaJü__ (26. Oktober 2013)

Bueni schrieb:


> Frühschicht zur Sommerzeit?



Ich bin auch für ausschlafen.


----------



## Bueni (26. Oktober 2013)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> och nö ... ich wär für 8:30h Winterzeit ...



Dann frühstücke ich noch. Also Winterzeit 8.30 Uhr BB!
 @HaJü 7.30 Uhr Abfahrt (Winterzeit)
@ Hitzi hast Du jetzt ein Rad?


----------



## matzinski (26. Oktober 2013)

Junx, ich bin raus. Muss leider brunchen 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Unplugged (28. Oktober 2013)

Freitag jemand unterwegs? Ich werd' wohl morgens am Waldkater starten und dann erstmal Richtung Westen fahren.


----------



## Deleted 279071 (31. Oktober 2013)

Sagt mal kann man auch am Deister biken wenn ich jetzt nur ein Hardtail mit 100mm Federgabel habe?
Ist halt ein Bike für Touren und fahre normalerweise eher gemütlich nur mit kleinen Sprüngen und eher wenig höhenmetern bzw. garkeine : )


----------



## ssiemund (31. Oktober 2013)

Bomb schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann man auch am Deister biken wenn ich jetzt nur ein hardtail mit 100mm Federgabel habe?...



waaas 100mm, hmmmm neeee geht gar nich' 
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (1. November 2013)

Nee da haben die Waldgeister was dagegen.


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. November 2013)

Mit 100mm FW kommt du im Deister zurecht. Ich habe genauso angefangen.
Touren gehen damit locker. Trails kommt man damit auch runter. Wenn du gemütlich fährst ist das perfekt.


----------



## Deleted 279071 (1. November 2013)

Halbschale reicht oder?


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. November 2013)

Neuerdings kann man mit Fullface garnichtmehr schnell, geschweige denn überhaupt unterwegs sein. 

Nein im Ernst, reicht schon. Dauerhaft ist ein Fullface dennoch sicherer, Pizza im Gesicht soll so mancher Trend-Endurist schon hinter sich haben.


----------



## Deleted 279071 (2. November 2013)

Hab beides da sowohl Halbschale als auch Fullface also würde sich das anbieten.


----------



## mpmarv (2. November 2013)

Wenn man sich einmal die Zähne ausgehauen oder den Kiefer gebrochen hat, möchte man nicht mehr mit Halbschale fahren. Lasst mich die Erfahrung für euch gemacht haben und kauft euch lieber irgendwas mit Kinnschutz...

Ich bin noch am überlegen ob es ein Fullface wird oder wenigstens ein Parachute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (2. November 2013)

Ich habe gestern auch so einen Hardtail- Fahrer mit 100mm Travel und Halbschale gesehen... Hab' ihn gleich vom Weg gedrängt 

Quatsch, wieso sollte man im Deister oder sonstwo nicht mit 'nem Hardtail fahren können? Der Trail weiß doch nicht, ob Du 'nen Dämpfer am Hinterbau hast oder nicht 

Ansonsten war's gestern herrlich trocken und griffig, nur das Laub wird an manchen Stellen etwas 'lästig', da tief...


----------



## stefan64 (2. November 2013)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (2. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Ja


----------



## Bueni (2. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Bin raus, Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Straik (3. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Ich melde mich für 2 Wochen nach Spanien ab


----------



## tom de la zett (3. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Morgen treffen wir uns mal nicht. Viel Spaß.

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## janisj (3. November 2013)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Dauerhaft ist ein Fullface dennoch sicherer, Pizza im Gesicht soll so mancher Trend-Endurist schon hinter sich haben.



Pizza im Gesicht (bzw zwischen Gesicht un FF) geht auch mit Fullface, habe selbst erlebt nach eine fette Kopf-Bauchlandung in Livigno (kurz voher hatten wir Mittagspause unten und haben voll Pizza gefressen)


----------



## Moeppmann (3. November 2013)

Huhu Ihr Couchpoatoes!!!

Anstatt nächsten Freitag zu Arbeiten und Geld zu verdienen (Welches ja immer weniger wert ist) Sollten wir uns  doch lieber ab 10:00 Uhr im Deister terffen. Gelle??

Letztens war es alleine ja so langweilig... Also ?? Wer dabei??
Freitag ab 9:30 ab HBF ???


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. November 2013)

Aus der HAZ
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Fotoserie-Region/So-schoen-ist-Wennigsen#n2554593-p12

=> Bild 12


----------



## Phil81 (8. November 2013)

Ich haette da ein Bild vom Kamerad Noltemeyer verlinkt.
Sympatisch, im Dorf verwurzelt, Kompromissbereit usw. usw.

Das ist jetzt echt unfair. Denn wie war der Slogan mal "Den du bist Wennigsen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## major_tom (8. November 2013)

Vorsicht auf dem Barbie Grab! Lauter Löcher im Trail und bei einigen Sprüngen sind Anfahrt und/oder Landung zerhackt....

Was ich alleine richten konnte hab ich gemacht aber alles ging leider nicht...


----------



## Cabalero (8. November 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,
irgendjemand morgen vormittags unterwegs dem ich mich anschließen kann? Oder hat jemand Lust sich mir anzuschließen? Ich würde wahrscheinlich gegen 10:30 in Egestorf starten, zur Rakete, dann Richtung Funkturm, da runter, am Nordmannsturm runter und abschließend Ü30.


----------



## Cooperzero (8. November 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch so einen Hardtail- Fahrer mit 100mm Travel und Halbschale gesehen... Hab' ihn gleich vom Weg gedrängt




Es waren sogar 120mm ;-)


----------



## Unplugged (9. November 2013)

Oh, hab ich _tatsächlich_ jemanden gedrängelt...


----------



## Cooperzero (9. November 2013)

Nein hast du nicht
ist alles gut. 

Aber ich muss ja mal sagen das man den ü30 wunderbar mit einem ht fahren kann. War heute wieder auf dem ü30 und es hat Mega Bock gemacht


----------



## matzinski (9. November 2013)

Die Frühschicht fällt für mich morgen aus. Ich hab' immer noch Würfelhusten und Rüsselpest - und immer noch KEINE WP's


----------



## Hitzi (9. November 2013)

Ich bin mit ner halben Frühschicht dabei...

08.30 Uhr BB 
 @Matze: Gute Besserung
 @BeMerode: 07.30 uhr Abfahrt?


----------



## gloshabigur (9. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht fällt für mich morgen aus. Ich hab' immer noch Würfelhusten und Rüsselpest - und immer noch KEINE WP's


Gute Besserung, Captain.

Frühschicht: Dabei.


----------



## HaJü__ (9. November 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Ich bin mit ner halben Frühschicht dabei...
> 
> 08.30 Uhr BB
> @Matze: Gute Besserung
> @BeMerode: 07.30 uhr Abfahrt?



Ich schließe mich dem Hitzi an und werde auch früher die Biege machen.
Treffen 07:30 Uhr Bemerode.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (9. November 2013)

Wir nehmen morgen um 09:33 Uhr die Bahn ab HBF H bis Bazingahausen, dann 4- 5 Trails und dann von Wennigsen mit der Bahn zurück. Wer mit mag, sagt Bescheid oder steht da irgendwo rum


----------



## stefan64 (10. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht fällt für mich morgen aus. Ich hab' immer noch Würfelhusten und Rüsselpest - und immer noch KEINE WP's



Ich bin für morgen raus.


----------



## Hitzi (10. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich bin für morgen raus.



Kein Wunder bei der Uhrzeit


----------



## tom de la zett (10. November 2013)

Nix los am Anna Turm heute. Ihr habt denen aber ganz schon den Umsatz versaut heute, Frühschichtler 

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## 20euro (10. November 2013)

Hallo
Heute war am Grabweg mal wieder alles kaputt,und ein Biker habe ich gehört ist heute auch wegen sowas *gestürzt.*
_*Da frage ich mich muss das sein.*_

*Und nun kommt es, es sollen welche von den Deisterfreunde gewesen sein ( ein Sep und noch einer).*


----------



## Spacetime (10. November 2013)

ich bin heute auch gestürzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schwermetall (10. November 2013)

Ich bin gestern nicht gestürzt


----------



## tmf_superhero (10. November 2013)

Mich hat es auch mehrfach gelegt. Allerdings waren es eher lerreiche Stürze aufgrund schlechter Fahrweise. Im Matsch lernt man doch einiges dazu.


----------



## DeisterBergRace (10. November 2013)

Wie jetzt, zwei Leute von den Deisterfreunden  waren das?  Ich habe so ein Gerücht zwar auch  schon gehört, das der ******* was damit zutun haben soll, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!


----------



## Surfjunk (10. November 2013)

Stop mal!
Reden wir jetzt vom auf´s Maul fallen oder vom Trail´s zerstören???


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. November 2013)

Wie, den Herrn solls auch gemault haben? Das war eher eine tief horizontal genommene Kurve, aber mir ist sowas heute auch passiert. Das Laub und der Matsch machen die Trails teils wirklich gefährlich und nahezu unfahrbar.


----------



## fabiansen (10. November 2013)

Bin auch gestürzt, aber nicht im Deister!


----------



## schwermetall (10. November 2013)

fabiansen schrieb:


> Bin auch gestürzt, aber nicht im Deister!



Inner Kneipe ?


----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2013)

Ìch bin heute auch vor Zeugen über den Lenker gegangen. 
*
Was ich mich jetzt frage: Musste das sein?*

JA!


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. November 2013)

Ich bin gestern gestürzt. Schwermetall hats gesehen!
Aber bei dem Wetter muß das wohl sein. Also definitiv ein JA!


----------



## jammerlappen (10. November 2013)

Kannst Du wen verantwortlich machen dafür? War vielleicht ein Sep schuld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (10. November 2013)

Was ist ein Sep?
Ich denke es war ein Blatt schuld!


----------



## DeisterBergRace (10. November 2013)

...


----------



## caromaus (11. November 2013)

Ich "Sepp" bin gertern auch gestürzt.  War woll gestern Sturz Tag !

P'S Sepp mitt PP  -Sepp=Seppel !


----------



## schwermetall (11. November 2013)

@ evel: das ist das Schicksal derer, die als erster fahren. man sieht halt nicht, wenn unter dem nassen Laub ein Loch oder eine rutschige Wurzel ist.


----------



## 20euro (11. November 2013)

DeisterBergRace schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, zwei Leute von den Deisterfreunden waren das? Ich habe so ein Gerücht zwar auch schon gehört, das der St***** was damit zutun haben soll, aber das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen!


 
Also was ich nun gehört habe von einen wahren das doch dieser Sepp und Stef.... .
Dann wollen wir doch mal hören was die nun dazu zusagen haben 

Zumindest sollten sie alles wieder Heile machen.

Das ist nun aber auch kein gutes zeichen für die Deisterfreunde.


----------



## Spacetime (11. November 2013)

Haben die Erbauer Ihr eigenes Werk zerstört ?


----------



## momme (11. November 2013)

Die haben doch beide schon geschrieben, dass sie gestern gestürzt sind! Was denn noch? Den genauen Sturzverlauf mit Video? Und reparieren? Sollen sie die verschobenen schmierigen Blätter wieder an die Stelle zurück schieben? Das wird ja ´ne Puzzlearbeit.... 
Auch Deisterfreunde stürzen; wer hätte das gedacht? Aber dass da jetzt immer so´n Film von gemacht wird, wenn irgendwer hinfällt?
*Was ich mich jetzt frage: Musste das sein?*


----------



## jammerlappen (11. November 2013)

momme schrieb:


> Die haben doch beide schon geschrieben, dass sie gestern gestürzt sind! Was denn noch? Den genauen Sturzverlauf mit Video? Und reparieren? Sollen sie die verschobenen schmierigen Blätter wieder an die Stelle zurück schieben? Das wird ja ´ne Puzzlearbeit....
> Auch Deisterfreunde stürzen; wer hätte das gedacht? Aber dass da jetzt immer so´n Film von gemacht wird, wenn irgendwer hinfällt?
> *Was ich mich jetzt frage: Musste das sein?*



*Was bei mir wiederum die Frage aufwirft:* Wenn so'n Film von gemacht wird, kann man den dann nicht auch hier zeichen?


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. November 2013)

Nach ganz viel rumtelefonieren hab ich jetzt endlich rausgekriegt, was da passiert ist. Ganz schräge Geschichte!
Ich mach da jetzt mal keinen Film von, fragt mich einfach mal im Wald.

Ich würde das auch wirklich, wirklich gerne reparieren. Aber ich habe doch keine Zeit. Ich muß doch immer an den offiziellen Strecken bauen, damit ihr Spaß habt. Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (11. November 2013)

Liege hier gerade mit meinem Bürostuhl auf der Nase ... so ein Mist - kann mir mal jemand helfen? 

gesendet von meinem iPhone !


----------



## Girl (11. November 2013)

Warum wurden am Grabweg die ganzen kleinen Sprünge höher gebaut und dahinter ein Loch gegraben?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2013)

Girl schrieb:


> Warum wurden am Grabweg die ganzen kleinen Sprünge höher gebaut und dahinter ein Loch gegraben?


 
Anfängerfehler


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2013)

20euro schrieb:


> Also was ich nun gehört habe von einen wahren das doch dieser Sepp und Stef.... .
> Dann wollen wir doch mal hören was die nun dazu zusagen haben
> 
> Zumindest sollten sie alles wieder Heile machen.
> ...


 
Ich bitte *ausdrücklich* darum, den Vereinsnamen nicht in Verbindung mit dem Barbie-Grab (Grabweg / Babiegrab)zu verwenden!

Der Verein und seinen Helfer bauen immer noch jedes Wochenende an den zwei Vereinsstrecken, die dann von Jedermann befahren werden.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. November 2013)

Haha ihr seid zu geil!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2013)

ich trau mich das fast nicht zu schreiben. gestern hat's mich auch gelegt. eins von den vielen beerlao muss mich geschafft haben. aber bei ca. 1 euro für 0,6l und 34 grad auch kein wunder. mir wurde immer gesagt, ich soll bei hitze viel trinken. aua.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeisterBergRace (11. November 2013)

Aber das ist nicht die Strecke, die immer vom Forst zurückgebaut wird oder? Ich kann ja verstehen wenn du beim Streckenbau viel Arbeit reingesteckt hast, doch hier leute an den Pranger zu stellen und die Namen auszuschreiben geht nicht! Ich wurde in der Hinsicht auch schon verbessert! Und mit den Deisterfreunden hat das sicher nichts zu tun.

















20euro schrieb:


> Also was ich nun gehört habe von einen wahren das doch dieser Sepp und Stef.... .
> Dann wollen wir doch mal hören was die nun dazu zusagen haben
> 
> Zumindest sollten sie alles wieder Heile machen.
> ...


----------



## tweetygogo (11. November 2013)

Nein, die machen so etwas nicht-wieso auch? Auch, wenn sie angeblich dabei gesehen worden sind, aber sie waren es nicht schon klar!

Und weshalb soll man NICHT(?) den Vereinsnamen mit in Verbindung bringen?
Wenn aussenstehende (nicht Vereinsmitglieder) hier im Forum angemacht werden ( weil dem einen oder anderen wieder irgendetwas nicht in den Kragen passt) wird ja auch kein Blatt vor dem Mund genommen, also Rücksicht genommen auf die Person. 

Gleiches Recht für jeden - kann ich da nur sagen!


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2013)

ich bin zur zeit sehr weit weg. aber, wie wäre es denn, anstatt zu meckern sich ein paar werkzeuge zu besorgen und den trail wieder instandzusetzen, so wie schon ein paar mal geschehen. wo ist euer prob??? keinen bock ;-)


----------



## njoerd (11. November 2013)

Du hast ja generell von nichts eine Ahnung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11098176&postcount=10944(#10944)


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2013)

oder müssen das andere machen, da ihr keine zeit habt oder zu faul seit ? wie auch immer, ich hoffe, wenn ich in 3 wochen wieder da bin, stehen noch'n paar wege.


----------



## tmf_superhero (11. November 2013)

Vorheriger Beitrag verfehlte das Thema.

*Setzen 6*


----------



## tweetygogo (11. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Du hast ja generell von nichts eine Ahnung http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=11098176&postcount=10944(#10944)



Was bist du denn für ein pfosten.
Gehe Spielen deine PS1 wartet auf dich.


----------



## njoerd (11. November 2013)

Achte bitte auf Satzzeichen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. November 2013)

@ tmf - 

hast du nen knall ? 
was hat das mit den df zu tun.
evtl. bist du noch nicht lange genug am biken.
bisher war es immer so, dasd die zerstörten wege wieder aufgebaut wurden. willst DU das jetzt verbieten ??? auf dem grab gibt es kein agreement mit noltemeyer. willst du jetzt dafür sorgen mit deinem "verbot, dass das grab nicht wieder repariert wird und unbefahrbar bleibt ?
wohl kaum, oder?


----------



## exto (11. November 2013)

Reg dich nich so auf Digger!

Pass lieber auf, dass du in Laos immer schön auf den Forstwegen bleibst, denn da fliegen dir sonst die alten Mienen von unseren Freunden von hinter'm großen Teich um die Ohren. Das ist bestimmt selbst mit 5/6 Beer Lao im Arsc* irgendwie unschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mpmarv (11. November 2013)

Netter Umgangston, weiter so!


----------



## Muellbeutel (11. November 2013)

Will mich auch nochmal beschwehren. Alle Trails sind total zugelaubt und jetzt soll ich am WE auf dem Barbie auch nichtmal mehr fahren können? 
An der BMX Bahn, wie ich ansehen musste, hat sich seit letzter Woche nichts getan. Dachte "okay, guckst du mal im Westdeister, vielleicht siehts da besser aus". 
Denkste, die Trails da sehen noch schlimmer aus als vor 2 Wochen. Und überall die Bäume, stehen einfach dumm da. Macht sich keiner beim Trail einfahren Gedanken was passiert wenn da mal jemand gegen fährt? 
Meine Wohnung ist auch komplett dreckig weil ich kein Geld dabei hatte um den Kärcher aner Tanke zu bezahlen. -.-

Jetzt lese ich hier das mehrere Schlaumeier nichts besseres zutun hatten, als das ganze Wochenende durch die Gegend zu endurieren und nun mit ihren Stürzen angeben müssen. Ich komme extra in den Deister und dann das. Finde das egoistische Verhalten einiger hier wirklich zum... 

Bis zum Saisonstart im April ist noch viel Zeit, hoffentlich passiert dann mal was auf den Strecken.
Ein Konsument weniger!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. November 2013)

Also es war ja lange langweilig, hier zu lesen. Mittlerweile gefällt mir das wieder besser


----------



## njoerd (11. November 2013)

Ich fahre weiterhin nu Rad. Oder tweety wie siehst du das??


----------



## Dease (11. November 2013)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Also es war ja lange langweilig, hier zu lesen. Mittlerweile gefällt mir das wieder besser



Bei Euch im Bazi-Land ist wohl nix los


----------



## Dease (11. November 2013)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Will mich auch nochmal beschwehren. Alle Trails sind total zugelaubt und jetzt soll ich am WE auf dem Barbie auch nichtmal mehr fahren können?
> An der BMX Bahn, wie ich ansehen musste, hat sich seit letzter Woche nichts getan. Dachte "okay, guckst du mal im Westdeister, vielleicht siehts da besser aus".
> Denkste, die Trails da sehen noch schlimmer aus als vor 2 Wochen. Und überall die Bäume, stehen einfach dumm da. Macht sich keiner beim Trail einfahren Gedanken was passiert wenn da mal jemand gegen fährt?
> Meine Wohnung ist auch komplett dreckig weil ich kein Geld dabei hatte um den Kärcher aner Tanke zu bezahlen. -.-
> ...





Neulich lag sogar Wildschweinkacke auf nem Trail. Kaum vorstellbar, was da alles passieren kann. Müsste dringend jemand weg räumen den Scheiß


----------



## tweetygogo (11. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Achte bitte auf Satzzeichen.



Laber mich nicht voll.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2013)

Welches Wildschwein hat "TEMPO"


----------



## njoerd (11. November 2013)

@Gogotweety ist das Forum nicht öffentlich für alle Mitglieder der Community? Wenn du gerade meine Beiträge so gerne liest, dann kann ich nichts dafür Mister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (11. November 2013)

Ist das am Barbiegrab? Wenn das wirklich die 2 beschuldigten waren, finde ich das unter aller Sau! Als ob der Verbale Dünnpfiff im Forum nicht schon ausreichen würde.
Sieht außerdem ungesund aus.


----------



## firefighter76 (11. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Welches Wildschwein hat "TEMPO"



Wer das Ei da gelegt hat wird aber auch schon von den Würmern kompostiert  .


----------



## tweetygogo (11. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> @Gogotweety ist das Forum nicht öffentlich für alle Mitglieder der Community? Wenn du gerade meine Beiträge so gerne liest, dann kann ich nichts dafür Mister



Noch mal auf Deutsch..   LASS MICH IN RUHE !!


----------



## 20euro (11. November 2013)

Ich hallte mich hier mal lieber raus, bin ja auch nur selten im Deister wenn überaubt noch.

Aber eins muss ich hier noch mal loswerden.

Ihr Deisterfreunde ( nicht alle ) seit hier nicht die besten.
Wenn was nicht nach eure Nase geht dann seit ihr gleich alle am Brüllen wie eine Horde Affen.
Macht mal was gutes und fangt alle mal wieder bei 0 an.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. November 2013)

Amen!


----------



## caromaus (11. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, warum jetzt der @njoerd hier beleidigt wird. Wie  niveaulos ist das denn bitte? Aber das kennt mann ja nicht anders von speziellen Leuten ! Ich werde ja  auch nur der "Idiotendepp" genannt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. November 2013)

Ich finde 20euro hat Recht.
Schluss jetzt mit der Zickerei und zusammen was gutes machen.

Ich bin dabei


----------



## chris2305 (11. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich finde 20euro hat Recht.
> Schluss jetzt mit der Zickerei und zusammen was gutes machen.
> 
> Ich bin dabei



Schleimer


----------



## njoerd (11. November 2013)

Dings dieser tweetey was ist mit dem pipapo. 
Warum betonst du etwas noch mal auf deutsch, wenn du nie eine andere Sprache benutzt hast. Oder ist das Zeug was du schreibst eine andere Sprache?


----------



## Unplugged (11. November 2013)

Wir haben gestern zum zweiten Mal den Funkturmtrail 'aufgeräumt'. Einfach so. Hat zu zweit auch nicht lange gedauert, obwohl die Stöckchenfraktion in der Zwischenzeit wieder ziemlich fleißig war. Soll ja angeblich auf anderen Trails auch funktionieren...


----------



## caromaus (11. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Dings dieser tweetey was ist mit dem pipapo.
> Warum betonst du etwas noch mal auf deutsch, wenn du nie eine andere Sprache benutzt hast. Oder ist das Zeug was du schreibst eine andere Sprache?


----------



## Hitzi (11. November 2013)

Die Frühschicht war größtenteils im Benther und Gehrdener unterwegs........ 

Sehr nett und alles voller Laub. Schön rutschig und damit wundervoll um die Technik aufm Trail zu verfeinern....... Kann man nur empfehlen 

Es muss nicht immer Deister sein


----------



## tweetygogo (11. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Dings dieser tweetey was ist mit dem pipapo.
> Warum betonst du etwas noch mal auf deutsch, wenn du nie eine andere Sprache benutzt hast. Oder ist das Zeug was du schreibst eine andere Sprache?



Wir sehen uns im deister.


----------



## caromaus (11. November 2013)

Wenn die Worte und die Silben ausgehen wird wieder gedroht ! So kommt man im leben voran.


----------



## njoerd (12. November 2013)

Was bedeutet für dich, wir sehen uns im Deister? 
- High Five und du zeigst mir deine miesen skills? 
- Du versuchst vor mir weg zu fahren? 
- Du zeigst mir wie man richtig die Schaufel schwingt, um am effizientesten die Schubkarre mir waldboden zu befüllen?


----------



## 20euro (12. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für dich, wir sehen uns im Deister?
> - High Five und du zeigst mir deine miesen skills?
> - Du versuchst vor mir weg zu fahren?
> - Du zeigst mir wie man richtig die Schaufel schwingt, um am effizientesten die Schubkarre mir waldboden zu befüllen?


 
Was bist du eigentlich für ein DUMMER Junge 
Genau wegen diesen Leuten ( wie du hier) kann es ja nicht besser werden.

Wenn du was nicht verstehen solltest dann fahre erst mal Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spacetime (12. November 2013)

Wir sehen uns im Deister...
Was bist du nicht für ein Dummer Junge....


----------



## mynoxin (12. November 2013)

Hier haben einige ziemlich einen auf der Pfanne.


----------



## Spacetime (12. November 2013)

jo! sieht so aus


----------



## jammerlappen (12. November 2013)

einen auf der Pfanne haben

kannte ich noch nich...


----------



## tweetygogo (12. November 2013)

20euro schrieb:


> Was bist du eigentlich für ein DUMMER Junge
> Genau wegen diesen Leuten ( wie du hier) kann es ja nicht besser werden.
> 
> Wenn du was nicht verstehen solltest dann fahre erst mal Biken.



das Passt zu dem: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab5PTA6U9WE"]ICH BIN DUMM - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## caromaus (12. November 2013)

Ich finde, dass hier keine Privatvideos (Links zu Privatvideos) reingehören.


----------



## njoerd (12. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> das Passt zu dem: ICH BIN DUMM - YouTube



Dein Video zeigt schon einmal gut, dass du dich mit der Technik des Robben befasst hast. Ich denke du solltest in deine Rob-Technik noch mehr Flow bringen, so sieht das sehr abgehackt und wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt aus. 
Wenn du das Ganze noch ein paar Tage übst bewerte ich gerne dein neues Video noch ein weiteres Mal.


----------



## tweetygogo (12. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Dein Video zeigt schon einmal gut, dass du dich mit der Technik des Robben befasst hast. Ich denke du solltest in deine Rob-Technik noch mehr Flow bringen, so sieht das sehr abgehackt und wie gewollt aber nicht gekonnt aus.
> Wenn du das Ganze noch ein paar Tage übst bewerte ich gerne dein neues Video noch ein weiteres Mal.


----------



## schappi (12. November 2013)

Habt ihr hier alle eine Adrenalinstau?
Jungs geht biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (12. November 2013)

Hier mal was lustiges aus der Anfangszeit des MTB sports ein DH Rennen.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdQo9fWkw8U"]MTB Downhill Worldcup Kaprun sehr tief fliegende Bike Pioniere;-) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## schwermetall (12. November 2013)

... und wenn man einen kaputten jump sieht, einfach kurz reparieren.


----------



## Brook (13. November 2013)

Will heute eine Runde drehen, wer hat Zeit und Lust???


----------



## Madeba (13. November 2013)

Brook schrieb:


> Will heute eine Runde drehen, wer hat Zeit und Lust???



nicht vom Thema ablenken...


----------



## caromaus (13. November 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> nicht vom Thema ablenken...


----------



## 20euro (13. November 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> nicht vom Thema ablenken...


 
Ich finde auch das die 2 zumindest eine ansage am Wochenende bekommen.

Unterm Teppich kehren sollte man das hier nicht

Wirt ja auch mit anderen hier so gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caromaus (13. November 2013)

Ja dann kommt doch mal am Wochenende zur BMX'Bahn !

Da kannst du/ihr , uns ja ne Ansage machen  !

Oder du/ihr fragt erst mal neutral bei uns nach, was sache ist. Dann gibt es auch ne nette Erklärung! 

Sollte jedoch nur blödes Gepöbel kommen, müsst ihr euch nicht über die Folgen wundern (das ist keine Drohung)!


----------



## HangLoose (13. November 2013)

Nach langem Mitlesen hier und Treffen einiger Biker am Sonntag im Deister bin ich echt verwundert, dass hier nicht mehr los ist?! Und dann wird hier geschrieben, dass es für die Aktion eine nette Erklärung gibt?! Na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Denke, es werden sich noch einige über die Folgen wundern und das es nicht zur Entspannung der Lage im Deister beiträgt, sollte wohl klar sein!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. November 2013)

20euro schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das die 2 zumindest eine ansage am Wochenende bekommen.
> 
> Unterm Teppich kehren sollte man das hier nicht
> 
> Wirt ja auch mit anderen hier so gemacht.


 
Klingt wie *Äpfel* mit *Birnen* vergleichen.
Wann und wo wurden "andere" angemacht, wenn Sie an einem Trail gebuddelt haben und/aber das Ergebnis nicht allen gefiel?

Ist mir in #ratter #ratter # 19 Jahren MTB im Deister noch nicht untergekommen.
#ratter #ratter # echt! => sind da seit 1994 mit meinem tollen DIAMOND BACK wirklich 19 Jahre vergangen?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## tweetygogo (13. November 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> Ja dann kommt doch mal am Wochenende zur BMX'Bahn !
> 
> Da kannst du/ihr , uns ja ne Ansage machen  !
> 
> ...



Dann würde ich mal sagen das alle Biker die auch am Grabweg fahren, am Sonntag mal zur BMX kommen um sich da mal eine nette Erklärung an zu hören wieso man einen ganzen Trail Kapput macht  

BIN BABEI...  WER NOCH ?????


----------



## zoomie (13. November 2013)

Quen - bitte bitte bitte....kannste bitte diese Diskussion löschen?

Diese Kinderkacke geht mir so dermaßen auf den Keks
DAS hat doch nix mit Biken im Deister zu tun, sondern gehört - wenn überhaupt - in den df-fred.


----------



## njoerd (13. November 2013)

20euro schrieb:


> Ich finde auch das die 2 zumindest eine ansage am Wochenende bekommen.
> 
> Unterm Teppich kehren sollte man das hier nicht
> 
> Wirt ja auch mit anderen hier so gemacht.



Erst schüppen - dann labern...




tweetygogo schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal sagen das alle Biker die auch am Grabweg fahren, am Sonntag mal zur BMX kommen um sich da mal eine nette Erklärung an zu hören wieso man einen ganzen Trail Kapput macht
> 
> BIN BABEI...  WER NOCH ?????



Tzz sagt der, der immer mit Vollbremsungen und blockiertem Hinterreifen die Strecke .. ja heile fährt wohl eher nicht ne ..


----------



## caromaus (13. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal sagen das alle Biker die auch am Grabweg fahren, am Sonntag mal zur BMX kommen um sich da mal eine nette Erklärung an zu hören wieso man einen ganzen Trail Kapput macht
> 
> BIN BABEI...  WER NOCH ?????







Da bin  ich ja mal gespannt, ob du/ihr das auch ohne Beleidigung und Drohungen schaffst!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal sagen das alle Biker die auch am Grabweg fahren, am Sonntag mal zur BMX kommen um sich da mal eine nette Erklärung an zu hören wieso man einen ganzen Trail Kapput macht
> 
> BIN BABEI... WER NOCH ?????


 
Auch dabei 
Ich ändere aber deinen Aufruf in: ALLE BIKER, DIE DEN GRABWEG IN DEN LETZTEN JAHREN GEPFLEGT UND INSTAND GEHALTEN HABEN, SPRÜNGE GEBAUT UND REPARIERT HABEN sollen zur BMX Bahn kommen.

Mit allen Anwesenden können wir dann gemeinsam einen Trupp zusammenstellen, der den Grabweg neu gestaltet.


----------



## Spacetime (13. November 2013)

Nur mal so aus Neugier, wer hat denn den Trail angelegt bzw. gebaut ?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. November 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier, wer hat denn den Trail angelegt bzw. gebaut ?


 
Hab letztens von einem der so´n Pro is´gehört, dass der Förster das war.
Quasi um so Falle zu machen, wo am Ende nur der Sheriff stehen und alle einsammeln muss.
Is´doch Grab auch so "gewesen" oder?

Oder eben die Trailfee 

Komische Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. November 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> Oder du/ihr fragt erst mal neutral bei uns nach, was sache ist. Dann gibt es auch ne nette Erklärung!



OK, das mache ich jetzt mal ganz neutral(!), was ist / war denn los?


----------



## jammerlappen (13. November 2013)

Mööönsch Baumschubser, das solltest Du doch Sonntag an der BMX-Bahn fragen. Bitte nicht wieder nur den Teil rauspicken, der ausnahmsweise mal nicht überlesen werden kann


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. November 2013)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Mööönsch Baumschubser, das solltest Du doch Sonntag an der BMX-Bahn fragen. Bitte nicht wieder nur den Teil rauspicken, der ausnahmsweise mal nicht überlesen werden kann



Ich bin am So. definitiv nicht im Deister, von daher dachte ich, ich frage mal nach.


----------



## ellma (13. November 2013)

Pech gehabt!


----------



## caromaus (13. November 2013)

ellma schrieb:


> Pech gehabt!


----------



## tweetygogo (13. November 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> Da bin  ich ja mal gespannt, ob du/ihr das auch ohne Beleidigung und Drohungen schaffst!



Da bin ich auch mal drauf gespant ob ihr das auch schafft!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. November 2013)

ellma schrieb:


> Pech gehabt!



Ach du meine Güte, Dein Kerl ist ja schon so eine kleine Krawallbürste, die immer erst dann aus der Deckung auftaucht und loskläfft, wenn die großen Hunde sich schon verausgabt haben. Du aber bist ja noch besser und hast überhaupt nichts Informatives beizutragen, ich bin beeindruckt.


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. November 2013)

Wenigstens bepackst du deine Beiträge mit wertvollen Informationen. Ich bin beeindruckt!



> kleine


 jetzt wirst du persönlich!


----------



## exto (13. November 2013)

Schon wieder'n Grund, nächstes Wochenende (so wie die letzten 20 oder so) den Deister zu meiden. 

Bin ich froh, dass andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ellma (13. November 2013)

@ Baumschubser

Was läßt Dich bloß denken, ausgerechnet DIR würde eine Antwort zustehen?
Statt andauernd zu provozieren, zu meckern und Ansprüche zu stellen freu Dich einfach Wege, die engagierte Leute anlegen, bauen und pflegen, nutzen und genießen zu dürfen!


----------



## chris2305 (13. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Schon wieder'n Grund, nächstes Wochenende (so wie die letzten 20 oder so) den Deister zu meiden.
> 
> Bin ich froh, dass andere Mütter auch schöne Töchter haben...


----------



## Hitzi (13. November 2013)

@ Frühschicht und Sonstige 

Ich plane am Samstag, 21.12. noch einmal auf den Brocken zu fahren.

Wetterlage relativ egal (absolute Extremlagen mal ausgeschlossen), bei Schneelage wird gefahren, bis nichts mehr geht 

Abfahrt gegen 09 bis 10 Uhr am Fuße des Brockens.....

Wer will noch mit?


----------



## Madeba (13. November 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht und Sonstige
> 
> Ich plane am Samstag, 21.12. noch einmal auf den Brocken zu fahren.
> 
> ...



das hört sich bescheuert genug an, um mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## tom de la zett (13. November 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> das hört sich bescheuert genug an, um mal drüber nachdenken



Stimmt. Klingt interessant. Skier hätte ich im Ernstfall auch.  

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Hitzi (13. November 2013)

Und WP gibt es allemal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (13. November 2013)

Muss ich Madeba recht geben: Klingt bescheuert genug um interessant zu sein. Passendes Fahrrad sollte bis dahin auch am Stacht sein 
Was wäre denn "Extrem-Wetterlage"?


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. November 2013)

Zurück zum Thema!

Ich finde es gut, das ein paar Leute am Wochenende Ansagen machen wollen. Damit diese locker von der Zunge rollen, würde ich gern ein Seminar machen.
Je nach Gemütslage und Vorschädigung der Gehörgänge kann aus 4 Modulen gewählt werden.

1. "Esoterikzirkel"
    Hier wird in Kinolautstärke gesprochen. Die Ansagen sind so leise, das nebenbei den Blättern gelauscht werden kann.

2. "Kindergarten"
    Während sich die Krabbelgruppe wegen der Größe eines Sprunges streitet, versucht der Kursteilnehmer mit seinen Ansagen diese zu übertönen.

3."Baustelle"
    Laubpuster und Kettensäge laufen auf Vollgas. Der Kursteilnehmer muß nun versuchen dies zu übertönen. Nicht mehr ganz so einfach.

4."Frischling bei der NVA"
   Nur was für richtig coole Freerider und Downhiller! Der Kursteilnehmer hat es zwar einfach, da er richtig brüllen darf, aber für die anderen Teilnehmer wird's schwierig.
Diese müssen dabei durch den Schlamm robben.

Alle 4 Module können natürlich auch im Paket gebucht werden.

Der Preis beträgt pro Einheit und Person, wie könnte es anders sein, natürlich 20euro.


Die komplette Summe fließt ohne Abzüge in meine neue Stiftung ein.
"Barbiegrab forever!"
Ich bitte um rege Teilnahme damit "unsere" Strecke wieder in schönem Glanze erstrahlen kann.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (14. November 2013)

ellma schrieb:


> @ Baumschubser
> 
> Was läßt Dich bloß denken, ausgerechnet DIR würde eine Antwort zustehen?
> Statt andauernd zu provozieren, zu meckern und Ansprüche zu stellen freu Dich einfach Wege, die engagierte Leute anlegen, bauen und pflegen, nutzen und genießen zu dürfen!



Lies noch mal meine postings, in denen ich nachgefragt habe- Ich wollte mir einfach ganz unvoreingenommen ein Bild machen können. Wie soll ich meine Fragen denn noch formulieren, damit sich hier keiner ans Pein gepinkelt fühlt? Die blöden Sprüche kommen doch als Antwort von (einigen von) euch. Vielleicht ist das ja komplett anders, wenn man direkt im Wald nachfragt, dann allerdings verstehe ich hier eure  überzogenen Reaktionen größtenteils nicht.

Aber wahrscheinlich fühlt sich durch diesen Beitrag ja auch wieder jemand belästigt, provoziert oder sonstwas...


----------



## Madeba (14. November 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema!...



YMMD !


----------



## Hitzi (14. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Muss ich Madeba recht geben: Klingt bescheuert genug um interessant zu sein. Passendes Fahrrad sollte bis dahin auch am Stacht sein
> Was wäre denn "Extrem-Wetterlage"?



Also Orkan, Eisregen..... es muss aber mit Wetterwarnungen i.V.m. dem Brocken genannt werden 

So etwas könnte unter "Extrembedinungen" fallen.

Nicht! Regen, Schneefall oder Wetter allgemein


----------



## matzinski (14. November 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht und Sonstige
> 
> Ich plane am Samstag, 21.12. noch einmal auf den Brocken zu fahren.
> 
> ...


Ziemlich dämliche Idee - passt damit genau hier rein  Ich denke mal ich bin dabei.


----------



## ellma (14. November 2013)

@_baumschubser_

Komm doch mal endlich vorbei und überzeuge Dich!

Du mischst seit Monaten regelmäßig nur virtuell mit. Davon werden aber keine Trails gepflegt und es entstehen auch keine neuen Strecken. Folglich wundert mich Deine Selbstverständlichkeit, Ansprüche zu stellen und Antworten zu erwarten, zu den Strecken, die Du erfeulicherweise runterheizen darfst ohne irgendetwas dafür getan zu haben.


----------



## Hitzi (14. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ziemlich dämliche Idee - passt damit genau hier rein  Ich denke mal ich bin dabei.



So habe ich es mir gedacht


----------



## Bueni (14. November 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> @ Frühschicht und Sonstige
> 
> Ich plane am Samstag, 21.12. noch einmal auf den Brocken zu fahren.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut, mal sehen ob ich meinen Samstag im Büro getauscht bekomme!
Dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Madeba (14. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> ... Passendes Fahrrad sollte bis dahin auch am Stacht sein  ...



bau Dir endlich mal EIN Rad für ALLES...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (14. November 2013)

Keine Sorge. Das neue ist nicht zusätzlich. Nur ANDERS


----------



## Hitzi (14. November 2013)

Bueni schrieb:


> Klingt gut, mal sehen ob ich meinen Samstag im Büro getauscht bekomme!
> Dann wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (14. November 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> So habe ich es mir gedacht


 
Nachdem ich dachte:"Blöde Idee..:", aber... "Brocken", "...muss ich mit..."
=> ok, mal sehen habe ich mal wat statistisches gemacht.
Nämlich (ohne "h") nach dem Wetter 2012 zu gucken.

Ich bin raus: 2012 waren es in der Woche davor und danach rund um -10 °C mit Windböen zwischen 10 - 12 Bft.
Trotz aller blauäugigkeit glaube ich nicht, das 2013 nennenswert anders wird.

Good luck


----------



## Hitzi (14. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nachdem ich dachte:"Blöde Idee..:", aber... "Brocken", "...muss ich mit..."
> => ok, mal sehen habe ich mal wat statistisches gemacht.
> Nämlich (ohne "h") nach dem Wetter 2012 zu gucken.
> 
> ...



Wir hoffen das Beste 

Du kannst dich ja gerne noch kurzfristig zu dieser Erlebnistour anmelden 
Und diese Wetter zählt eben zur allgemeinen Wetterlage ohne das es nenenswert in Warnmeldungen im Radio verbreitet wird 

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter ..... nur falsche Kleidung


----------



## Madeba (14. November 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... -10 °C mit Windböen zwischen 10 - 12 Bft...





Hitzi schrieb:


> ...Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter ..... nur falsche Kleidung



irgendwann fährst Du aber jenseits der Reifenhaftung schräg gegen den Wind...

Ist ja auch egal, solange der Wind nicht aus Ost kommt. Für alles andere kann die Fahrtrichtung angepasst werden


----------



## Power-Valve (14. November 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> irgendwann fährst Du aber jenseits der Reifenhaftung schräg gegen den Wind...
> 
> Ist ja auch egal, solange der Wind nicht aus Ost kommt. Für alles andere kann die Fahrtrichtung angepasst werden



10-12 bft Rueckenwind lassen den Brocken schrumpfen...


----------



## exto (14. November 2013)

Wie geil! Listen-Roudy ist wieder ganz der Alte. Das wurde aber auch mal Zeit. 
 @kwark , was ist mit dir? Müsste doch dein Ding sein?



Ach so: Dabei!


----------



## Brook (14. November 2013)

Freitag tagsüber jemand auf Grab, Farn oder Lady´s unterwegs ... ?

UND: Suche noch eine VR - Bremse + 31.6er Sattelstütze in LANG, sollte jemand was übrig haben --> private Nachricht an mich!!


----------



## schwermetall (14. November 2013)

Spacetime schrieb:


> Nur mal so aus Neugier, wer hat denn den Trail angelegt bzw. gebaut ?



Ich versuch mir gerade vorzustellen, wie das wäre, wenn Erbauer und Zerstörer die gleiche Person ist. 
OK, zugegeben, ein absurder Gedanke, aber wer wäre dann der Geschädigte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HangLoose (15. November 2013)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Ich versuch mir gerade vorzustellen, wie das wäre, wenn Erbauer und Zerstörer die gleiche Person ist.
> OK, zugegeben, ein absurder Gedanke, aber wer wäre dann der Geschädigte?



Moin! Halte ich für ein Gerücht, dass es nur EINEN Erbauer gibt! Da fühlen sich einige Leute ziemlich angepisst! Vielleicht solltest Du Dich auf einen Account einschießen, nur für die, die noch nicht sooo lange dieses tolle Spielchen mitmachen! Könnte zu Verwirrungen führen.


----------



## tweetygogo (15. November 2013)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Moin! Halte ich für ein Gerücht, dass es nur EINEN Erbauer gibt! Da fühlen sich einige Leute ziemlich angepisst! Vielleicht solltest Du Dich auf einen Account einschießen, nur für die, die noch nicht sooo lange dieses tolle Spielchen mitmachen! Könnte zu Verwirrungen führen.


----------



## kwark (15. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> @kwark , was ist mit dir? Müsste doch dein Ding sein?


Jap, auch dabei!


----------



## exto (15. November 2013)

Gefällt mir


----------



## schwermetall (15. November 2013)

@HangLoose: die Vorstellung war grundsätzlich gemeint


----------



## 45er (15. November 2013)

ich find an der ganzen sache einfach ******* das es auch die trifft die die trail auch immer geflegt haben 
nur weil mann ein "erbauer "is hat mann nich das recht ein fach wild rum hackt!

daher sag ich leckt mich ich bin sonntag am dropland und mache den mist wieder fit wie sonnst auch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (16. November 2013)

kwark schrieb:


> Jap, auch dabei!


----------



## exto (16. November 2013)

Erlebnistraining für'n Alfsee 2014? 

BTW: Jemand hier aus'm Dunstkreis, der sich mit Gedanken an die Grenzsteintrophy 2014 beschäftigt?


----------



## MichiP (16. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> BTW: Jemand hier aus'm Dunstkreis, der sich mit Gedanken an die Grenzsteintrophy 2014 beschäftigt?



Grundsätzlich beschäftige ich mich da mit seit ich Deinen ersten Versuch im I-Net mit verfolgt habe. Bin aber zu fett und zu untrainiert das ich da irgendwie eine Chance 2014 hätte. Des weiteren fehlt mir immer noch jegliche Ausrüstung, letzteres hoffe ich bis zum Frühling zusammen zu haben. Für 2014 habe ich mir jetzt diverse "Langstrecken/2Tagestouren" raus gesucht. E1,Harzer Hexenstieg/TransHarz,Heidschnuckenweg usw. Falls ich es schaffe in einen Jahr Zeit zu finden und mein Haustier(innerer Schweinehund) im Tierheim ab zu geben um eine gewisse Basis/Grundlage zu erarbeiten werde ich 2015/16 als realistisches Ziel sehen.Größtes Handicap sind die fehlenden Berge/Hügel und die da mit fehlenden HM. Im Deister zu trainieren ist Kosten und Zeitintensiv für mich und ob G1 auffen platten Land reicht bin ich mir auch nicht sicher.Mir fehlt auch jegliche Trainingserfahrung/Planung und im unmittelbaren Umfeld auch an motivierten Trainingspartnern.

Falls es Gleichgesinnte mit ähnlichen "Problemen" gibt könnte man sich gerne in einen eigenen Thread oder einer IG austauschen.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Bericht vom diesjährigen Teilnehmer hier aus dem Forum?



Michi


----------



## Kona-RiderI (16. November 2013)

Hi,
Morgen welche aufm Ladies unterwegs?


----------



## stefan64 (16. November 2013)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


och ja ...


----------



## gloshabigur (16. November 2013)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> och ja ...



Dabei.


----------



## HaJü__ (16. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Ich bin raus!
Habe Männerwochenende!


----------



## Bueni (16. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Dieses und nächstes Wochende bin ich raus!


----------



## matzinski (17. November 2013)

Ich muss morgen leider noch mal aussetzen  Bin noch nicht wieder fit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (18. November 2013)

Grabweg und Fuchs trail kann man wieder fahren.Bitte


----------



## caromaus (18. November 2013)

Danke!


----------



## caromaus (18. November 2013)

Dann kann ich da ja endlich wieder fahren und Spaß haben!


----------



## njoerd (18. November 2013)

Ich bin gespannt wie ein Spannbettlaken


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Grabweg und Fuchs trail kann man wieder fahren.Bitte


 
 Dazu hatte Ihr auch noch Zeit


----------



## Deleted 104857 (18. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Grabweg und Fuchs trail kann man wieder fahren.Bitte



Danke !


----------



## tweetygogo (18. November 2013)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Danke !



Sonntag geht es weiter.
Bitte


----------



## caromaus (18. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Sonntag geht es weiter.
> Bitte




Könnt ihr/du das Laub noch weg machen!? Bin heute da gestürzt weil es durch das Laub so runtschig ist!


----------



## kwark (18. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Erlebnistraining für'n Alfsee 2014?
> 
> BTW: Jemand hier aus'm Dunstkreis, der sich mit Gedanken an die Grenzsteintrophy 2014 beschäftigt?



Beschäftigen nicht, aber werde wohl wieder mitfahren

Wie ist der Plan für Alfsee: solo, zweier, crosser ;-) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. November 2013)

Ich denke, ich werd' beides fahren.

GST auf jeden Fall mit nem komfortableren Untersatz als beim letzten Mal. So richtig mit Schaltung und so 

Alfsee können wir gern wieder als Singlespeed - 2er rocken (meinetwegen auch mit'm Crosser). Allerdings auch kein Problem, wenn du deine Solostarter Premiere da durchziehen willst. Vielleicht kann ich doch mal Wencke zu nem gemischten Doppel überreden. Das fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung. Oder hat vielleicht eine der Damen aus'm Deister Lust, sich mal so richtig mit nem alten Zausel rumzuquälen?

Ach so: Dann soll's ja auch noch die Premiere für's Selfmade Bikepacking Rennen geben (Cherusker 500 oder wie auch immer). Da bin ich im Moment noch am rätseln, wann. Im Moment fänd ich Anfang Oktober ganz spannend. Erstens gibt's da nen Feiertag und zweitens gibt's da keine anderen Events von denen ich wüsste...


----------



## Kona-RiderI (18. November 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> Könnt ihr/du das Laub noch weg machen!? Bin heute da gestürzt weil es durch das Laub so runtschig ist!


 
Einfach mal ne Stunde nicht biken und mithelfen von nichts kommt nichts


----------



## caromaus (18. November 2013)

Kona-RiderI schrieb:


> Einfach mal ne Stunde nicht biken und mithelfen von nichts kommt nichts



Nö , ich muss die ganze Woche arbeiten und habe noch nen Haus wo ich am Wochenende was schaffen muss , da habe ich keine Zeit um im Wald was zu machen!

Und wenn ihr eh schon zugange seid!


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. November 2013)

@Kona-RiderI
Bist du nicht der, der letzten Samstag gefragt hat, wer Sonntag so alles auf'm Ladies ist?
Währen die Anderen an der BMX geschaufelt haben.
Ich glaub ich bin verwirrt!
Ach jetzt weiß ich, du hast ja das Laub auf dem Grab weggemacht!


----------



## Kona-RiderI (19. November 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> @_Kona-RiderI_
> Bist du nicht der, der letzten Samstag gefragt hat, wer Sonntag so alles auf'm Ladies ist?
> Währen die Anderen an der BMX geschaufelt haben.
> Ich glaub ich bin verwirrt!
> Ach jetzt weiß ich, du hast ja das Laub auf dem Grab weggemacht!


 
Gefragt ja! Gefahren nein. Ausserdem wäre ich damm auch vorbei gekommen leider komme ich eben nicht aus der Region vom Deister und bekomme nicht mit wann irgendwas gebaut wird oder fertig ist, aber ich tuhe mein bestes und versuche wenn ich weiss das gebaut wird auch mitzuhelfen.


----------



## janisj (19. November 2013)

Es geht ja immer wieder in die Richtung "Nichtbuddler - böse Junge, Buddler -gute Junge" 
So wird es nicht funktionieren, und auf dauer um so sicherer. Schon jetzt langsam kriege ich Hemmungen im Deister aufzukreuzen, nur weil ich keine Lust habe dass man gleich ungewollt so kategorisiert wird. Echt, was ist von unserem Deisterfreunde Spirit geblieben....

Es wrden immer Nichtbuddler die fahren sein und Buddler die auch fahren, und die Nichtbuddler ist und wird die größste Fraktion bleiben.
...Wie in unserem größen Verein "Deutschland": wir fahren alle Autobahn und alle zahlen brav KFZst (Vereinsgeld)..... hat schon jemad es erlebt, dass in eine Autobahnbaustelle der Herr Müller (Arbeiter)  jemanden die Winschutzscheibe mit eine Schaufel einschlägt, mit dem Text " Hey Adler, haste ma ne Stunde Zeit hier mitzuhelfen...?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona-RiderI (19. November 2013)

Es geht auch darum das mam ja auch so ausreichend darüber 'aufgeklärt' wird wann gebaut wird es hätte ja schon gereicht wenn einer zu meinem Beitrag geschrieben hätte: wird gebaut wäre nett wenn du mal vorbei kommst.


----------



## tmf_superhero (19. November 2013)

@Kona-RiderI

Guck bitte in den http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587233 (Deisterfreunde e.V. Forumsthread) hinein.

Dort schreibt der Herr Evel_Knievel immer wann am Wochenende gebaut wird.


----------



## janisj (19. November 2013)

Kona-RiderI schrieb:


> Es geht auch darum das mam ja auch so ausreichend darüber 'aufgeklärt' wird wann gebaut wird es hätte ja schon gereicht wenn einer zu meinem Beitrag geschrieben hätte: wird gebaut wäre nett wenn du mal vorbei kommst.



Keiner wird dir hier eine personliche Einladung, geduckt auf Hochglanzwaxpapier sammt Gutscheinheft für Primark&Co, per Post nach Hause schicken. 
Es gab wohl auch Buddelankundigungen mit Ort/Zeit-angaben, allerdings die muss man zu erst feinsäuberlich aus gefühlt 5 Seiten gepöbel rausfischen.


----------



## rigger (19. November 2013)

Stellt die Termine fürs buddeln doch ins last minute biking lmb....


----------



## caromaus (19. November 2013)

Noch besser , wir machen einfach die Gruppe "Bauen im Deister" auf !


----------



## Kona-RiderI (19. November 2013)

Ich verlange auch keine Persöhnliche Einladung dennoch wäre es ja hilfreich Jemandem darauf hinzuweisen wenn jemand im Forum fragt.


----------



## Unplugged (19. November 2013)

Am Besten macht Ihr dann gleich noch die Gruppe "******* labern im Deister" auf, dann hätte der "Biken im Deister" - Thread bestimmt nur noch die halbe Anzahl an Seiten...


----------



## caromaus (19. November 2013)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Am Besten macht Ihr dann gleich noch die Gruppe "******* labern im Deister" auf, dann hätte der "Biken im Deister" - Thread bestimmt nur noch die halbe Anzahl an Seiten...


 

Sehe ich auch so!


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. November 2013)

Also janisj. Dein Vergleich mit der Autobahn hinkt ja sogar mit 2 Beinen!
Soweit ich weiß, ist die Sklaverei in Deutschland verboten. Deswegen hat man die Möglichkeit wahrgenommen die Bauarbeiter zu bezahlen.
Ich habe noch kein Geld bekommen!
Da fällt mir grade auf, ich muß wohl ein Sklave sein. Schappi, ich verklage Dich!
Taxi, bitte übernehmen sie.


----------



## janisj (19. November 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (19. November 2013)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Also janisj. Dein Vergleich mit der Autobahn hinkt ja sogar mit 2 Beinen!
> Soweit ich weiß, ist die Sklaverei in Deutschland verboten. Deswegen hat man die Möglichkeit wahrgenommen die Bauarbeiter zu bezahlen.
> Ich habe noch kein Geld bekommen!
> Da fällt mir grade auf, ich muß wohl ein Sklave sein. Schappi, ich verklage Dich!
> Taxi, bitte übernehmen sie.



Nennt sich dann Trail Slave, oder?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (19. November 2013)

Moin moin,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Canyon Strive im Deister? Ich suche ein neues Rad welches auch ohne Schwerkraft noch Spaß macht aber trotzdem auf Trails à la Rakete/Ü 30 nicht gleich zerbricht. (Bei einem recht leichten Fahrer)

Vielleicht dürfte ich ja sogar mal Probe sitzen? (Größe S oder M). Dafür geb ich auch nen Bierchen oder wahlweise Kamillentee aus.

Grüße


----------



## matzinski (19. November 2013)

Wenn wir schon bei hinkenden Vergleichen sind: ich denke der Bautrupp schafft doch in erster Linie mal für den eigenen Spaß - und das freiwillig. Was hat das jetzt mit Skaverei zu tun?


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. November 2013)

Der Vergleich hinkt auch schon wieder. Du kannst davon ausgehen, das die Trails anders aussehen würden, wenn ich nur für den eigenen Spaß bauen würde.
Leute von außerhalb bestätigen mir immer, das sie es grade so geil finden, das für jeden was dabei ist.
Luxusprobleme der Einheimischen halt.

KonatheB.
Wenn du ein Rad suchst, was nicht gleich zerbricht, solltest du Canyon nicht in die engere Wahl ziehen. Der eine oder andere Biker hier kann bestimmt was dazu schreiben.


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2013)

Wenn wir ehrlich sind, besteht das Problem doch eher darin, dass irgendwie wenig Leute an den geilen Trails mitbauen wollen - vor allem wohl auch diejenigen nicht, die die Trails so geil finden. Es besitzen einige sogar noch die Dreistigkeit in ihrer Freizeit biken zu gehen statt mitzuschaufeln - und das sogar ohne sich dafür zu entschuldigen. Ganz schön frech. Aus diesem Grund wird der Deisterthread dauernd mit Gejammer und Gestichel vollgespammt. Das ist mal ein echtes Problem. Deswegen wär ich ja auch für 'nen neuen Thread "Streiten im Deister" oder vieleicht sogar noch besser eine neue geschlossene IG für das Thema.


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2013)

@kona 

bzgl. Canyon: Kauf kein Canyon. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur davon abraten. Ich hatte zwar "nur" ein AM. Dieses ist aber insgesamt 3x gebrochen. Das einzig Gute ist, das man 6 Jahre Garantie hat und damit immer wieder Ersatz bekommt


----------



## janisj (20. November 2013)

Canyon bikes und Fox gabeln waren, sind und werden immer die besten sein, egal was andere dir erzählen. Guck mal was die bike Bravos schreiben. Und das hier sind auch nur Lügen und Verschworungstheorien http://www.bike-magazin.de/nachrich...&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bike_12_2013_2


----------



## Madeba (20. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... Dieses ist aber insgesamt 3x gebrochen. Das einzig Gute ist, das man 6 Jahre Garantie hat und damit immer wieder Ersatz bekommt



spätestens nachdem dem zweiten zerbröselten Rahmen hättest Du Dir mal Gedanken über Deine Fahrtechnik machen sollen


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (20. November 2013)

Hey,
danke für eure Antworten.
Da ich ohne Gear nur knapp über 60kg auf die Wage bringe, müsste für mich fast jedes Rad "overbuild" sein. Die Kritik an Canyon nehm ich mir aber zu Herzen.

Ein weiterer Kandidat wäre noch das Propain Tyee. Allerdings vermute ich, dass es mir mit den immerhin 445mm langen Kettenstreben (in 27.5") nicht wendig genug ist.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. November 2013)

Also zwischen Tyee und Strive dürfte die Wahl recht leicht sein.


----------



## ssiemund (20. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> @_kona_
> 
> bzgl. Canyon: Kauf kein Canyon. Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung nur davon abraten. Ich hatte zwar "nur" ein AM. Dieses ist aber insgesamt 3x gebrochen. Das einzig Gute ist, das man 6 Jahre Garantie hat und damit immer wieder Ersatz bekommt


 Sorry Matze, aber da kann ich nun überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Unter den großen Anbietern gehört Canyon für mich zum Besten was es gibt bezüglich Qualy und Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ich würde sogar noch Innovation dazuzählen 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2013)

Canyon hatte beim AM der Baujahre 2009 bis 2012 immer wieder die selben Probleme mit Brüchen an Ketten- und Sitzstrebe. Davon war nicht nur mein AM betroffen, sondern z.B. auch die von Hitzi und Tom. Es gibt auch viele andere, die genau von diesem Schaden berichten. Am meinem Fahrstil kann es daher eigentlich nicht liegen  

Im Modelljahr 2013 wurde jetzt endlich der Hinterbau des AM maßgeblich geändert. Ob das was gebracht hat, bleibt abzuwarten. Bis dahin hat Canyon m. E. wissentlich mindestens 3 Jahre lang Murks verkauft und im Garantiefall den kaputten Murks mit neuem Murks ersetzt.  

Zugegeben: Das Strive ist sicher stabiler als das AM, aber für mich ist das Thema Canyon durch - auch wenn ich das AM immer gern gefahren bin.


----------



## exto (20. November 2013)

Nicht ganz!

...ersetzt, meine ich.

Johann und ich haben beide je einen Rahmen durchgebracht, da wurde gar nix ersetzt. Immerhin konnte ich den Hinterbau an einen deiner Leidensgenossen verticken


----------



## ssiemund (20. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... Davon war nicht nur mein AM betroffen, sondern z.B. auch die von Hitzi und Tom. Es gibt auch viele andere, die genau von diesem Schaden berichten....


 .. hab ich ja immer gesagt, die Frühschicht ist eine zu wilde Truppe 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## schappi (20. November 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Nicht ganz!
> 
> ...ersetzt, meine ich.
> 
> Johann und ich haben beide je einen Rahmen durchgebracht, da wurde gar nix ersetzt. Immerhin konnte ich den Hinterbau an einen deiner Leidensgenossen verticken



Du hattes ja noch den alten Hinterbau der gehalten hat.
Bei dir war es ja der Hauptrahmen der schlagartig unter dir zusammengebrochen ist.
Hattest du dafür nicht mal ein Jahr den Köpperpokal?

Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dease (20. November 2013)

schappi schrieb:


> Du hattes ja noch den alten Hinterbau der gehalten hat.
> Bei dir war es ja der Hauptrahmen der schlagartig unter dir zusammengebrochen ist.
> Hattest du dafür nicht mal ein Jahr den Köpperpokal?
> 
> ...



Apropos, wer sind dieses Jahr eigentlich die Kandidaten?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (20. November 2013)

Uiuiui, hat denn überhaupt ein Rahmen gehalten? Das klingt wirklich bedenklich.
Dann sollte ich wohl eher ein Propain Tyee oder Last Herb in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (20. November 2013)

Mein Nerve hatte irgendwann 90° Lenkwinkel


----------



## schappi (20. November 2013)

Ich habe noch das Bild von Exto und seinem Rahmen gefunden


----------



## njoerd (20. November 2013)

Wo ist das was defekt?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2013)

Ich warte noch auf geänderte AGB:...die Nutzung in der hannoverschen Tiefebene, Deister und Deisterumland ist aus Garantiegründen nicht zulässig...


----------



## tom de la zett (20. November 2013)

Huch, mein nerve hält schon seit 3 Jahren. Muss ich mir sorgen machen oder fahr ich zu zahm?


Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2013)

fahr mal mit Matze, wenn du dran bleibst stimmt das Tempo und du musst dir Sorgen machen.
Fällst du bergab zurück steigt die Lebenserwartung der Schluchtis


----------



## tweetygogo (20. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Wo ist das was defekt?



Lerne Deutsch


----------



## matzinski (20. November 2013)

gaaanz wichtig: immer schön diese Stelle im Auge behalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (20. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Lerne Deutsch




Ich danke für den Hinweis. Habe hier mal etwas aus deinem Profil entnommen.

_Bike: Rocky Mountain Flatline , Rocky Mountain Slayer,Und alles andere_

Schicks doch mal durch die Duden-Online-Rechtschreibprüfung. Gern geschehen! Des Weiteren einfach mal nicht so dick auftragen, abgesehen von deinem Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## caromaus (20. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Lerne Deutsch






Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## tom de la zett (20. November 2013)

Schon gelegentlich nen Trail mit Matze zusammen genommen...
Oha! Vielleicht ist Matze auch einfach zu schwer für den Sport.
 
Aber an der Stelle ist mir auch schon mal nen Cube AMS gebrochen. 

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## tweetygogo (20. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Ich danke für den Hinweis. Habe hier mal etwas aus deinem Profil entnommen.
> 
> _Bike: Rocky Mountain Flatline , Rocky Mountain Slayer,Und alles andere_
> 
> Schicks doch mal durch die Duden-Online-Rechtschreibprüfung. Gern geschehen! Des Weiteren einfach mal nicht so dick auftragen, abgesehen von deinem Gesamtgewicht.



Bist du dumm.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal


----------



## njoerd (20. November 2013)

Achte auf deine Satzzeichen. War das eine Frage?


----------



## caromaus (20. November 2013)

Hast du so wenig Anstand, dass du beim Ausgehen der Argumente nicht mehr in deinem Gehirn hast als leere Drohungen? Bist du kalendarisch gesehen nicht schon lange aus der Adoleszenz?






tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bist du dumm.
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal


----------



## kwark (20. November 2013)

Mal was anderes machen: raus gehen und mountainbiken - macht total viel Spaß und den Kopf frei!


----------



## tweetygogo (20. November 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> Könnt ihr/du das Laub noch weg machen!? Bin heute da gestürzt weil es durch das Laub so runtschig ist!



Stürze noch mal dann ist es bald wech.


----------



## tweetygogo (20. November 2013)

caromaus schrieb:


> Hast du so wenig Anstand, dass du beim Ausgehen der Argumente nicht mehr in deinem Gehirn hast als leere Drohungen? Bist du kalendarisch gesehen nicht schon lange aus der Adoleszenz?



Meine sache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caromaus (20. November 2013)

Ich denke mal, dass du nicht ein Wort verstanden hast...




tweetygogo schrieb:


> Meine sache


----------



## njoerd (20. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


> Bist du dumm.
> Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal





tweetygogo schrieb:


> Stürze noch mal dann ist es bald wech.



Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Ist das einfach nur asozial oder ist hier gar kein Hirn mehr vorhanden? ..


----------



## caromaus (20. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Ist das einfach nur asozial oder ist hier gar kein Hirn mehr vorhanden? ..


----------



## tweetygogo (20. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage: Ist das einfach nur asozial oder ist hier gar kein Hirn mehr vorhanden? ..


----------



## Hitzi (20. November 2013)

Wird ja langsam was für mich  

2 Flaschen Popcorn...... bitte!


----------



## exto (21. November 2013)

Ham'se denn ne Flasche dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. November 2013)

njoerd schrieb:


> Wo ist das was defekt?



Is eigentlich auch eher 'n Kratzer


----------



## Scott865 (21. November 2013)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
heute sinkt für Sie wieder das "Niveau"


----------



## 1Tintin (21. November 2013)

Wann ist eigentlich Sendeschluss??


----------



## Darkwing Duck (21. November 2013)

Die Skala ist erfahrungsgemäß nach unten hin offen.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. November 2013)

Aber wenigstens haben die Posts einen höheren Unterhaltungswert als die letzten paar


----------



## schwermetall (21. November 2013)

boah, voll krass hier. 
Und der Winter hat noch nicht richtig angefangen.


----------



## 1Tintin (21. November 2013)

Darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Die Skala ist erfahrungsgemäß nach unten hin offen.



Da fällt mir ein..
da gibt es doch von den Sporties das Lied "Unter Unten!" ist noch jede Menge Platz


----------



## janisj (21. November 2013)

Wie sagte meine Frau: "Tiefer gehts immer"


----------



## tweetygogo (21. November 2013)




----------



## janisj (21. November 2013)

tweetygogo schrieb:


>


... und ich dachte dass du eine Frau bist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tweetygogo (21. November 2013)

janisj schrieb:


> ... und ich dachte dass du eine Frau bist.....



Ach Schatsie....


----------



## janisj (22. November 2013)

... tjaa, scheinbar hat tweetygogo alle mit seinem Euter verscheucht....


----------



## bastis (23. November 2013)

und was mit biken ??

Ich werde immer Fauler und Fetter, glaube nächstes jahr gehe ich auch nicht


----------



## matzinski (23. November 2013)

Morgen wär dann wieder mal Frühschicht. 8:30 BB


----------



## stefan64 (23. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen wär dann wieder mal Frühschicht. 8:30 BB



dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. November 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> dabei


ich auch ...


----------



## gloshabigur (23. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen wär dann wieder mal Frühschicht. 8:30 BB



dabei


----------



## HaJü__ (23. November 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen wär dann wieder mal Frühschicht. 8:30 BB



Dabei!


----------



## tweetygogo (23. November 2013)

HaJü schrieb:


> Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kona-RiderI (24. November 2013)

Wann wo wird heute gebaut??


----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2013)

BMX-Bahn ab 12h!


----------



## Kona-RiderI (24. November 2013)

Wie kommt man hin?


----------



## jammerlappen (24. November 2013)

Hmmm, vom Waldkater fährste Richtung Kamm, dann nimm die zweite Rechts. An der T-Kreuzung links abbiegen und dann nach 50-100m Metern im Hang rechts den Bautrupp suchen. Grobe Richtung Wasserräder...


----------



## Kona-RiderI (24. November 2013)

Besten Dank


----------



## 1Tintin (25. November 2013)

Moin,
da ich noch ein wenig Überstunden abbauen muss / darf, wollte ich morgen Nachmittag 
ne Runde Biken. Würde mir mal gerne den L.O. vornehmen.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen?

Gruss

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (26. November 2013)

Ich erinnere hiermit an die Anmeldefrist "Frühbucher" für die Frühschicht und alle weiteren Racer zum 24 H Rennen am Alfsee http://www.aktivsee.de/

Ich bin angemeldet


----------



## Hitzi (1. Dezember 2013)

No Frühschicht


----------



## Hitzi (5. Dezember 2013)

Soooo... ich erinnere noch einmal an die Fahrt auf den Brocken am 21.12.13 

Mit Unwetterwarnungen meinte ich solche Warnungen wie derzeit






..... da wir mit dem Unwetter am 21.12. durch sein dürften, sollte einer Fahrt auf den Brocken nichts im Wege stehen 

Ich würde gerne eine Liste für Teilnehmer eröffnen wollen: Bitte dabei beachten, dass jeder selbst für seine Anreisse verantwortlich ist.
Ich werde demnächst einen Ort und Termin vorgeben und dann können wir losfahren..... also alles ganz einfach...... rauf auf den Berg und danach runter vom Berg 

Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.




..........


----------



## kwark (5. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ... rauf auf den Berg und danach runter vom Berg
> 
> Teilnehmer:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitzi (5. Dezember 2013)

Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3. kwark
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## Madeba (5. Dezember 2013)

Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3. kwark
4. madeba
5.
6.
7.


----------



## matzinski (5. Dezember 2013)

Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
 2. Fündrix
 3. kwark
 4. madeba
 5. matzinski
 6.
 7.


----------



## So-wo (5. Dezember 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> Teilnehmer:
> 
> 1. Hitzi
> 2. Fündrix
> ...



Ich will auch mit


----------



## Hitzi (5. Dezember 2013)

Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3. kwark
4. madeba
5. matzinski
6. sonny13
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## exto (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich werde fluchen, ihr werdet fluchen, weil ich schlapp, fett und kurzatmig sein werde. Ich hab' seit Wochen nicht auf'm Rad gesessen, weil ich dabei bin, meine Bude zu renovieren. Aber egal...




Hitzi schrieb:


> Teilnehmer:
> 
> 1. Hitzi
> 2. Fündrix
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. Dezember 2013)

Ich schätze wir werden auch nicht viel auf dem Rad sitzen, zumindestens nicht bergauf 

... ich zieh' Canadian Boots an und werd' mit Flatties auflaufen - ausnahmsweise


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (6. Dezember 2013)

Hat in tiefer gelegenen Ecken des Harzes diese Nacht schon bis zu 70cm Neuschnee gebracht. Wird wohl eher Radwandern, es sein den ihr rödelt die Brockenstraße rauf


----------



## Hitzi (6. Dezember 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Hat in tiefer gelegenen Ecken des Harzes diese Nacht schon bis zu 70cm Neuschnee gebracht. Wird wohl eher Radwandern, es sein den ihr rödelt die Brockenstraße rauf



Du meinst, wir rodeln die Brockenstraße runter.....

Bei der derzeitigen Schneelage wird auf die Straße rauf hinauslaufen...... die wird dann hoffentlich schon plattgewalzt sein damit gut rauf kommen.... runter .... abwarten....


----------



## Madeba (6. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Du meinst, wir rodeln die Brockenstraße runter.....
> 
> Bei der derzeitigen Schneelage wird auf die Straße rauf hinauslaufen...... die wird dann hoffentlich schon plattgewalzt sein damit gut rauf kommen.... runter .... abwarten....



runter kommen sie alle... das wird ein Spaß


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (7. Dezember 2013)

So lange es nicht zu vereist ist geht das ziemlich gut im festgewalzten Schnee. Machen wir im Winter auch ab und an. Wenn man es interessanter gestalten will nimmt man für das letzte Stück Richtung Schierke die alte Bobbahn.


----------



## Hitzi (7. Dezember 2013)

Frühschicht?

Frühschicht!


----------



## oelg (7. Dezember 2013)

Wann und wo geht denn die Frühschicht nochmal los?


----------



## stefan64 (7. Dezember 2013)

oelg schrieb:


> Wann und wo geht denn die Frühschicht nochmal los?



Die Frühschicht trifft sich wie immer um 8:30 oben auf dem Benther Berg.

 @Hitzi: Bin dabei


----------



## gloshabigur (7. Dezember 2013)

Frühschicht?
Frühschicht!

... werd' aber recht früh wieder aussteigen.
Familie ruft zur Geburtstagsfeier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (7. Dezember 2013)

Frühschicht: Bin dabei


----------



## HaJü__ (7. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> 
> Frühschicht!



Dabei!

Bemerode trifft sich um 07:30 Uhr.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (7. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


ich muss noch 'ne Woche aussetzen ...


----------



## Spiro4 (7. Dezember 2013)

Hi Frühschicht,

bin dabei, wenn ihr mich 9.15-9.30 am Gehrdener Berg (Teich) oder Annaturm (Uhrzeit?) einsammelt.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Hitzi (8. Dezember 2013)

09.15 Teich


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Teilnehmer:
> 
> 1. Hitzi
> 2. Fündrix
> ...


scheint ja spaßig zu werden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (10. Dezember 2013)

Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3. kwark
4. madeba
5. matzinski
6. sonny13
7. exto
8. WeisstSchonWer
9. Stefan64
10.


----------



## kwark (10. Dezember 2013)

Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3. kwark
4. madeba
5. matzinski
6. sonny13
7. exto
8. WeisstSchonWer
9. Stefan64
10. Arne


----------



## Tibor Simai (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte gestern das Glück auf meiner Reise durch D im Deister hängen zu bleiben. Die gestrige Runde mit ein paar sehr netten locals war einfach Unglaublich. Wir hatten ne entspannte Enduro tour mit Dornröschen, Rakete, Schmierseife und vielen mehr... 

JEZ MAL GANZ EHRLICH: Was ist das für ein Paradies? Wissen das alle zu Schätzen wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt? 

Ich fliege nächste Woche extra nach NorthWales um dort 10 Tage in den Trailcentern zu fahren... und Ihr habt das Paradies vor der Tür!!!

Ich bin hin und weg... Jede Strecke hat ihre Reize und ist auf Ihre Weise ein Highlight!!!

Bitte behaltet das so bei!!! Andere würden viel Geld dafür bezahlen hier ein paar Tage Fahren zu dürfen...

Danke Euch fürs Guiden, für den geilen Tag, für den Spass und für die Gastfreundschaft. Im Frühjahr wenn der Schnee weg is... bzw. wenn es fahrbar ist, komme ich gerne wieder... Auch zum Schaufeln...

...NO DIG NO RIDE...

phätte Grüße und einfach DANKE...


----------



## Power-Valve (12. Dezember 2013)

Tibor Simai schrieb:


> JEZ MAL GANZ EHRLICH: Was ist das für ein Paradies?



psssst...


----------



## firefighter76 (12. Dezember 2013)

Tibor Simai schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern das Glück auf meiner Reise durch D im Deister hängen zu bleiben. Die gestrige Runde mit ein paar sehr netten locals war einfach Unglaublich. Wir hatten ne entspannte Enduro tour mit Dornröschen, Rakete, Schmierseife und vielen mehr...
> 
> JEZ MAL GANZ EHRLICH: Was ist das für ein Paradies? Wissen das alle zu Schätzen wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt?
> 
> ...



Du triffst es auf den Kopf


----------



## NightWing77 (12. Dezember 2013)

firefighter76 schrieb:


> Du triffst es auf den Kopf



Ganz genau

Wer hatte denn das Glück Tibor an diesem Tag zu " führen " ?


----------



## Hobb (12. Dezember 2013)

moin aus Bremen,
ist die Rakete nicht platt? Meine das vor ein paar Monaten mal hier gelesen zu haben.


----------



## DeisteRazer (12. Dezember 2013)

Hobb schrieb:


> moin aus Bremen,
> ist die Rakete nicht platt? Meine das vor ein paar Monaten mal hier gelesen zu haben.



Das stimmt, zum Teil ist es so. Aber zum Großteil weiterhin sehr schön zu fahren.


----------



## Hobb (12. Dezember 2013)

Ah, alles klar!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Dezember 2013)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ganz genau
> 
> 
> 
> Wer hatte denn das Glück Tibor an diesem Tag zu " führen " ?




Der König natürlich 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taifun (12. Dezember 2013)

Tibor Simai schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern das Glück auf meiner Reise durch D im Deister hängen zu bleiben. Die gestrige Runde mit ein paar sehr netten locals war einfach Unglaublich. Wir hatten ne entspannte Enduro tour mit Dornröschen, Rakete, Schmierseife und vielen mehr...
> 
> JEZ MAL GANZ EHRLICH: Was ist das für ein Paradies? Wissen das alle zu Schätzen wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt?
> 
> ...


----------



## Hanka (12. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir helfen den Trail "Rakete" zufinden? Wenn ich den Nordmannsturm oder den großen Funkturm als Ausgangspunkt nehme. In welche Richtung(Schilder) muss ich dann fahren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Hanka


----------



## chris2305 (13. Dezember 2013)

Tibor Simai schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern das Glück auf meiner Reise durch D im Deister hängen zu bleiben. Die gestrige Runde mit ein paar sehr netten locals war einfach Unglaublich. Wir hatten ne entspannte Enduro tour mit Dornröschen, Rakete, Schmierseife und vielen mehr...
> 
> JEZ MAL GANZ EHRLICH: Was ist das für ein Paradies? Wissen das alle zu Schätzen wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt?
> 
> ...



Pssst, nicht so laut, sonst merkt es der Rest wirklich auch noch....

Dabei hast du einen Großteil noch gar nicht gesehen, aber wie ich hörte wird das nachgeholt. So long und danke für deine Ansicht.


----------



## tmf_superhero (13. Dezember 2013)

Tibor Simai schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern das Glück auf meiner Reise durch D im Deister hängen zu bleiben. Die gestrige Runde mit ein paar sehr netten locals war einfach Unglaublich. Wir hatten ne entspannte Enduro tour mit Dornröschen, Rakete, Schmierseife und vielen mehr...
> 
> JEZ MAL GANZ EHRLICH: Was ist das für ein Paradies? Wissen das alle zu Schätzen wie viel Arbeit da drin steckt?
> 
> ...



Schön zu hören, das es dir gefällt  
Ich hoffe der obligatorische Kuchen an der Teufelsbrücke war auch dabei


----------



## Tibor Simai (14. Dezember 2013)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Ganz genau
> 
> Wer hatte denn das Glück Tibor an diesem Tag zu " führen " ?




Ich war mit Steffen, Mark und Peter unterwegs... Unvergesslich...!!!


----------



## Hitzi (14. Dezember 2013)

Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


ja ...


----------



## gloshabigur (14. Dezember 2013)

Yup!


----------



## HaJü__ (14. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Dabei!
Start wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (14. Dezember 2013)

Yep


----------



## stefan64 (14. Dezember 2013)

dabei


----------



## Straik (14. Dezember 2013)

No.


So langsam Krieg ich schlechte Laune.


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Dezember 2013)

Straik schrieb:


> No.
> 
> 
> So langsam Krieg ich schlechte Laune.



Ich auch. Roechel, schnief..

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Hitzi (15. Dezember 2013)

Brocken-Tour am 21.12.13 


Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3. kwark
4. madeba
5. matzinski
6. sonny13
7. exto
8. WeisstSchonWer
9. Stefan64
10. Arne 

Wir haben heute im Rahmen der Frühschicht den Startpunkt festgelegt.

Es wird Ilsenburg werden. Der genauen Ort wird noch bekanntgegeben...... A
Wir nehmen noch Biker mit ..... also ..... immer schön anmelden


----------



## Leen (15. Dezember 2013)

Hatte mich heut morgen aus Hamburg alleine zum ersten Mal auf zum Deister gemacht..
Das Schicksal meinte es gut mit mir und ich traf am Waldkater auf eine Gruppe Gleichgesinnter, die mich auf diese unglaublichen Trails mitnahmen..
Steffen, Werner, Sebastian, Peter, Philipp, Mink.. die anderen Namen habe ich wahrscheinlich vor Aufregung vergessen 

Danke Leute, es war der Hammer! Ich bin so glücklich. Ich habe das Paradies gefunden! 


Gruß,
Alena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## So-wo (15. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Brocken-Tour am 21.12.13
> 
> 
> Teilnehmer:
> ...



Habt ihr schon ne Uhrzeit ...


----------



## Power-Valve (16. Dezember 2013)

...gebt dem Kind einen Namen:

O-Ton von nem begeistertem Kumpel:

_Westdeister, hinter der Teufelsbruecke hoch, saugeiler Trail. bis ganz unten (Schiessstand). Mit viel Flow und einer richtig tiefen Kuhle und einem irren Wallride, bis ran an die A2.
_

Welchen Trail hat er da erwischt?

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Hitzi (16. Dezember 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon ne Uhrzeit ...


Treffen in Ilsede um 09 Uhr und Abfahrt um 09.30 uhr


----------



## matzinski (16. Dezember 2013)

Er meint Ilsenburg, sonst stimmt alles


----------



## Madeba (16. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Brocken-Tour am 21.12.13
> 
> 
> ...Es wird Ilsenburg werden. Der genauen Ort wird noch bekanntgegeben......
> Wir nehmen noch Biker mit ..... also ..... immer schön anmelden



ich werde vermutlich auch noch ein paar mitbringen


----------



## wichtigisimwald (16. Dezember 2013)

Power-Valve schrieb:


> ...gebt dem Kind einen Namen:
> 
> O-Ton von nem begeistertem Kumpel:
> 
> ...



Klingt nach Heisterburg!


----------



## Hitzi (16. Dezember 2013)

@Matzinksi: Stimmt auffallend..... Ilsenburg ist richtig 

 @Madeba: Bring mit 

Ich bin ja froh, dass ich euch bezüglich der mitzubringenen Ausrüstung vertrauen kann 
Also Seile, Helme und Steigeisen nicht vergessen, gelle? 
Ach ja, warme Decken und Tee kann auch nicht schaden


----------



## HaukeSchmidt (16. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, 
ich wohne in Berlin, komme aber eigentlich aus Elze und jetzt hat mir meine Mutter erzählen, dass man im Deister jut Trail MTB fahren kann. Das würde ich über Weihnachten gerne mal gleich ausprobieren. Sie meinte aber auch dass in der Zeitung stand, dass es da wohl ärger gibt mit Förstern oder so. 

Leider hat sie die Zeitung nicht mehr.  Wie sieht es denn aktuell aus? Muss man mit Nagelbrettern rechnen? Und wo fängt man am besten an zu fahren.  Springe wäre am nahsten, in der Zeitung stand wohl Basinghausen. 

Wahrscheinlich sind all die Informationen hier schon im Forum zu lesen, aber es hat 450 Seiten... wenn wer n Link hat wäre ich super Dankbar...


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. Dezember 2013)

Direkt Nagelbretter brauchst du jetzt nicht erwarten. Vllt mal einen Baum oder Ast auf dem Trail, aber das ist selten ein größeres Problem.
Parkplatz Wennigsen Waldkater gegen 11/12 Uhr am Wochenende anpeilen. Irgendjemand steht da immer und kann dir ein paar Strecken zeigen.


----------



## Baaschti (16. Dezember 2013)

Leen schrieb:


> Hatte mich heut morgen aus Hamburg alleine zum ersten Mal auf zum Deister gemacht..
> Das Schicksal meinte es gut mit mir und ich traf am Waldkater auf eine Gruppe Gleichgesinnter, die mich auf diese unglaublichen Trails mitnahmen..
> Steffen, Werner, Sebastian, Peter, Philipp, Mink.. die anderen Namen habe ich wahrscheinlich vor Aufregung vergessen
> 
> ...



War gestern wirklich ne' super Runde!  Wetter war geil und die Leute noch geiler.  Und die Trails waren auch allererste Sahne. Hätte selber nicht gedacht das wir so viele werden 
Bald auf ein Neues 
Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juju752 (17. Dezember 2013)

War wirklich eine super Runde am Sonntag! Werde jetzt regelmäßig kommen und mit euch den Deister rocken. Habe mir schon den Conti X-King montiert, damit ich besser den Satellitentrail bei dem nassen Wetter runter komme.  Der Satellitentrail lässt sich übrigens perfekt bei dem nassen Wetter fahren, da kann man ordentlich seine Kurventechnik verfeinern. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. 

Bis hoffentlich bald, 
Julian


----------



## ssiemund (17. Dezember 2013)

juju752 schrieb:


> ...Conti X-King montiert ...


... auf'm Enduro bei Nässe  deine Fahrtechnik muss weltmeisterlichsein 
Stephan


----------



## tmf_superhero (17. Dezember 2013)

ach wäre das schön...Weltmeisterliche Fahrtechnik....

Schonmal ein guter Vorsatz für 2014!!!


----------



## ohropax (18. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Brocken-Tour am 21.12.13
> 
> 
> Teilnehmer:
> ...



Hi, da ja weder mit Schnee noch mit Eis zu rechnen ist, und daher zumindest bei mir freie Wahl des Gefährts besteht: welche Route bzw welcher Routencharakter ist denn eigentlich geplant? Rauf in steil und kurz oder eher gemächlich mit etwas weniger Prozenten? Und wie soll es wieder herunter gehen? Eher grob 'brockig' oder eher flowig oder gar vollständig Autobahn? Pause oben nehme ich ja mal als gesetzt an, aber wann wollen wir wieder bei den PKW sein, sprich Beleuchtungspflicht oder unnötig?

Grüsse,
Marcus


----------



## So-wo (18. Dezember 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> Hi, da ja weder mit Schnee noch mit Eis zu rechnen ist, und daher zumindest bei mir freie Wahl des Gefährts besteht: welche Route bzw welcher Routencharakter ist denn eigentlich geplant? Rauf in steil und kurz oder eher gemächlich mit etwas weniger Prozenten? Und wie soll es wieder herunter gehen? Eher grob 'brockig' oder eher flowig oder gar vollständig Autobahn? Pause oben nehme ich ja mal als gesetzt an, aber wann wollen wir wieder bei den PKW sein, sprich Beleuchtungspflicht oder unnötig?
> 
> Grüsse,
> Marcus


Hallo
Ich bin raus ,da ich ich bis Elf arbeiten muss 
Schade ,aber beim nächsten mal ,wünsche euch viel Spaß


----------



## tom de la zett (18. Dezember 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> Hi, da ja weder mit Schnee noch mit Eis zu rechnen ist, und daher zumindest bei mir freie Wahl des Gefährts besteht: welche Route bzw welcher Routencharakter ist denn eigentlich geplant? Rauf in steil und kurz oder eher gemächlich mit etwas weniger Prozenten? Und wie soll es wieder herunter gehen? Eher grob 'brockig' oder eher flowig oder gar vollständig Autobahn? Pause oben nehme ich ja mal als gesetzt an, aber wann wollen wir wieder bei den PKW sein, sprich Beleuchtungspflicht oder unnötig?
> 
> Grüsse,
> Marcus



Nimm das mit der kleinsten Wind Empfindlichkeit. 100 km/h mit 155er Böen sind angesagt...

Viele Grüße, T.

Gesendet vom Samsung.


----------



## Hitzi (18. Dezember 2013)

ohropax schrieb:


> Hi, da ja weder mit Schnee noch mit Eis zu rechnen ist, und daher zumindest bei mir freie Wahl des Gefährts besteht: welche Route bzw welcher Routencharakter ist denn eigentlich geplant? Rauf in steil und kurz oder eher gemächlich mit etwas weniger Prozenten? Und wie soll es wieder herunter gehen? Eher grob 'brockig' oder eher flowig oder gar vollständig Autobahn? Pause oben nehme ich ja mal als gesetzt an, aber wann wollen wir wieder bei den PKW sein, sprich Beleuchtungspflicht oder unnötig?
> 
> Grüsse,
> Marcus


Moin,

den genauen Verlauf haben wir grob skizziert und wird eher als Tour mit Trailabschnitten beschrieben.
Treffen in Ilsenburg, von dort bis zur Brockenstraße in Schierke und von da nach oben.
Anschließend wird entschieden über welchen Weg es bergab geht. Aber auf keinen Fall über die Brockenstraße.
Wir sind eher tourlastig unterwegs..... das Werkzeug schreiben wir nicht vor..... das darfst du selbst entscheiden.
Aber vorsicht, einige von uns fahren mit dem Hardtail auch auf angeblichen Enduro Abschnitten und würden sie immer noch als fahrbahr mit dem HT bezeichnen..... 
Es ist also ganz klar eine Frage der persönlichen Einordnung..... "brockig" oder auch "flowig" 
Auf den Punkt gebracht..... ich fahre überall runter und haben nur ein Bike zur Verfügung.
Ich würde gerne spätestens um 16 Uhr wieder am Auto sein........ 
Danach wird es dunkel.......


----------



## Hitzi (18. Dezember 2013)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Nimm das mit der kleinsten Wind Empfindlichkeit. 100 km/h mit 155er Böen sind angesagt...
> 
> Viele Grüße, T.
> 
> Gesendet vom Samsung.


Böen sind keine Wetterwarnung am Brocken  
Wir fahren auf alle Fälle


----------



## Hitzi (18. Dezember 2013)

Sonny13 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich bin raus ,da ich ich bis Elf arbeiten muss
> Schade ,aber beim nächsten mal ,wünsche euch viel Spaß



OK.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (18. Dezember 2013)

Brocken-Tour am 21.12.13 


Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3. kwark
4. madeba
5. matzinski
6. Ha-Jü
7. exto
8. WeisstSchonWer
9. Stefan64
10. Arne

Bitte ggf. ergänzen damit wir nicht die Übersicht verlieren 

P.S. Intern:

Stefan fährt bei Tom und Matze mit.

Fündrix bei Ha-Jü und mir.  

@Madeba. Wieviele? Tel.Nr. kommt per PN


----------



## Madeba (19. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Madeba. Wieviele? Tel.Nr. kommt per PN



Je näher der Tag kommt, desto weniger. Der Letzte hat bei der Aussicht, morgens um 6 Uhr aus dem Bett zu müssen, die Augen verdreht, aber noch nicht abgesagt. Bisher habe ich 0,0 Zusagen.


----------



## Hitzi (19. Dezember 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> Je näher der Tag kommt, desto weniger. Der Letzte hat bei der Aussicht, morgens um 6 Uhr aus dem Bett zu müssen, die Augen verdreht, aber noch nicht abgesagt. Bisher habe ich 0,0 Zusagen.


Macht nix..... wollte es nur gewusst haben 

Du bist aber dabei?


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2013)

Ne genaue Adresse für die Navigatöse gibt's aber sicher noch, oder?

Ach ja: Kann jemand bitte ein Sauerstoffzelt mitbringen? Ich hab Hals   Kann mir die Gaudi aber natürlich nicht entgehen lassen. Dafür hab ich euch Nasen einfach schon zu lange nicht mehr gesehen...


----------



## Madeba (19. Dezember 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Ne genaue Adresse für die Navigatöse gibt's aber sicher noch, oder? ...



wie wärs mit dem Waldhotel Ilsestein als Treffpunkt ? Dann spuckt uns der Heinrich-Heine-Weg direkt an den Autos wieder aus. Am Waldhotel gibt es übrigens auch einen Biergarten


----------



## Madeba (19. Dezember 2013)

Hitzi schrieb:


> ...Du bist aber dabei?



ist es am Südpol kalt ?  blöde Frage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Dezember 2013)

@Brockenbezwinger: Ihr habt einen an der Batterie!
Ich denke an euch, und falls Ihr verloren geht haben wir eine nette Pilgerstätte


----------



## Madeba (19. Dezember 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> @Brockenbezwinger: Ihr habt einen an der Batterie!
> Ich denke an euch, und falls Ihr verloren geht haben wir eine nette Pilgerstätte



ist für jeden etwas dabei: für die einen der Deisterstein, für den anderen der Süntelstein


----------



## Dease (19. Dezember 2013)

Kann Roudy nur zustimmen. 
Heute gibt´s auf dem Brocken Schneeregen bei um 0-1Grad. Das soll dann die nächsten Tage aber gefrieren


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2013)

Na ja, mal ehrlich: Bei "normalem" Wetter war ich schon auf'm Brocken. So hübsch isses da auch nicht. Der Dezember verspricht ja eben ein bisschen speziellere Bedingungen 
Wenn noch n bisschen mehr Schnee liegen würde, wär's recht. Das würde Prima zu unserer Unterwassertour vom Frühsommer passen


----------



## Dease (19. Dezember 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Na ja, mal ehrlich: Bei "normalem" Wetter war ich schon auf'm Brocken. So hübsch isses da auch nicht. Der Dezember verspricht ja eben ein bisschen speziellere Bedingungen
> Wenn noch n bisschen mehr Schnee liegen würde, wär's recht. Das würde Prima zu unserer Unterwassertour vom Frühsommer passen



So hab ich das noch gar nicht betrachtet 

Vielleicht geht da spontan noch was


----------



## exto (19. Dezember 2013)

Das würd mich auf jeden Fall freuen!


----------



## Madeba (20. Dezember 2013)

exto, wenn Du nicht gerade mit einem Fat-tire-bike anrückst, könnte ich Dir noch einen Platz auf dem Radträger anbieten. Mehr als 2.5" passt aber nicht.


----------



## Hitzi (20. Dezember 2013)

Brocken-Tour am 21.12.13 


Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix (Fällt raus)
3. kwark
4. madeba
5. matzinski
6. Ha-Jü
7. exto
8. WeisstSchonWer
9. Stefan64
10. Arne

Treffpunkt
Waldhotel Ilsestein

hört sich doch gut an. Den nehmen wir.....

und wettertechnisch mache ich mir überhaupt keine Sorgen


----------



## exto (20. Dezember 2013)

Madeba schrieb:


> exto, wenn Du nicht gerade mit einem Fat-tire-bike anrückst, könnte ich Dir noch einen Platz auf dem Radträger anbieten. Mehr als 2.5" passt aber nicht.


Danke für's Angebot. Ich muss aber auf dem Rückweg in Richtung Süden. Da wär's über Bad Münder ne derber Umweg.
Das Fette ist noch nicht fertig. Ich hatte wenig Zeit


----------



## outdoor (20. Dezember 2013)

Vorweihnachtliches down[c]hillen im Racepark Schulenberg: 

Kommenden Sonntag, 22.12. öffnen wir unsere Pforten und werfen den Lift an!!!
Sattelt eure Pferde.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohropax (20. Dezember 2013)

Brocken-Tour am 21.12.13 


Teilnehmer:

1. Hitzi
2. Fündrix
3. kwark
4. madeba
5. matzinski
6. Ha-Jü
7. exto
8. WeisstSchonWer
9. Stefan64
10. Arne
11. ohropax

Bitte ggf. ergänzen damit wir nicht die Übersicht verlieren


----------



## ohropax (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi, ich bin leider doch raus, Familie.


----------



## Hitzi (21. Dezember 2013)

Okay


----------



## kwark (21. Dezember 2013)

Wir kommen ca. 10 min später..


----------



## outdoor (21. Dezember 2013)

*SNOW-RACE: Samstag, 25. Januar 2014  - Racepark Schulenberg*

Down[c]hill-Rennen im Schnee, auf der Skipiste mit einigen Elementen aus der weißen Pracht geformt - Burner!!!!!

Kein Schnee - kein Rennen (irgendwie logisch...), wird dann evtl. in Februar verlegt.

Anmeldung erfolgt kurzfristig vor dem Rennen bzw. dann vor Ort


----------



## ssiemund (21. Dezember 2013)

.... und, wann kommt der erste Brockenbericht 
Stephan


----------



## exto (21. Dezember 2013)

Hier:

Schei$$e, war das kalt da oben!


----------



## ssiemund (21. Dezember 2013)

exto schrieb:


> Hier:
> 
> Schei$$e, war das kalt da oben!


... naja, das war aber vorher zusehen  und sonst ...


----------



## tmf_superhero (21. Dezember 2013)

Bilder ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (21. Dezember 2013)

Geduld, Mädels...


----------



## matzinski (21. Dezember 2013)

So, hier hab' ich mal 2 Bilder:

Frühschicht and friends im jet-stream




runter geht's am Eckernsprung


----------



## ssiemund (21. Dezember 2013)

matzinski schrieb:


> So, hier hab' ich mal 2 Bilder:
> 
> Frühschicht and friends im jet-stream


Jungs, ihr seid echt tough  
Stephan


----------



## Hitzi (21. Dezember 2013)

Auf die Schnelle:

09.30 Uhr Abfahrt über Ilsenburg, Heinrich Heine Weg bis zum Brocken.

Mittagspause.

Gruppenfoto am Brpckenstein bei 100 km/ h Böen.

Abfahrt über Goetheweg Richtung Eckertalsperre und danach Richtung Ilsenburg zurück..... 

10 Personen mit unterschiedlichen Gefährten. 26er, 28er, 29er, Fullys, Trekkingbike, Hardtail mit KS, Dose oder Alfine, manuelle Schalter.....

sehr coole Runde 

Danke an alle Beteiligten.

P.S. Fast kein technischen Defekt


----------



## schappi (22. Dezember 2013)

Super!
Das ist Deisterfreunde Spirit gerettet aus den Gründertagen
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## LocoFanatic (23. Dezember 2013)

starke Tour. Ich hoffe, so etwas wird noch häufiger stattfinden 

andere Sache/Tour: morgen an Heiligabend soll es zwar windig aber trocken bleiben. Deswegen werde ich mich wohl in den Wald begeben um den Matsch auf seine Konsistenz zu prüfen. Abfahrt aus Springe auf den späten Morgen, hoch auf den Kamm und dann 2-3 Trail-Abfahrten im Bereich Ostdeister.
Wer Interesse hat, melde sich bitte, ich schreibe heute abend pm mit Start- oder Treffpunkten mit ca Uhrzeit.
Ansonsten wünsche ich euch geruhsame Tage und bis hoffentlich bald im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (28. Dezember 2013)

Morgen fährt die Frühschicht wieder in gewohnten Gefilden.
Wer ist noch dabei?


----------



## kwark (28. Dezember 2013)

Falls ich nicht verschlafe bin ich dabei, 0830 BB?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (28. Dezember 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen fährt die Frühschicht wieder in gewohnten Gefilden.
> Wer ist noch dabei?


ich ...


----------



## gloshabigur (28. Dezember 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen fährt die Frühschicht wieder in gewohnten Gefilden.
> Wer ist noch dabei?



Jau!


----------



## HaJü__ (28. Dezember 2013)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen fährt die Frühschicht wieder in gewohnten Gefilden.
> Wer ist noch dabei?



Ich bin raus!


----------



## matzinski (28. Dezember 2013)

Yep, 8:30 bin dabei.


----------



## gloshabigur (29. Dezember 2013)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Jau!


Nee, doch nicht.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Dezember 2013)

War das herrlich, heute endlich mal wieder Deistertrails zu fahren! 

Anbei mal ein Video aus dem Sommer mit ein paar coolen Typen aus dem Deister


----------



## 1Tintin (29. Dezember 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Trail-Seeker (3. Januar 2014)

Jemand morgen unterwegs, ich wollte so um 9:00 von Bantorf aus los.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (4. Januar 2014)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## Hitzi (4. Januar 2014)

No.... war heute unterwegs und morgen Kindergeburtstag Teil 1


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


yep


----------



## gloshabigur (4. Januar 2014)

Frühschicht!


----------



## kwark (4. Januar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Jau!


----------



## oelg (4. Januar 2014)

Wann seid ihr morgen am deister? Würde dann gern dazustoßen


----------



## matzinski (4. Januar 2014)

Wir treffen uns ca. 9:45 mit samuel-l-k am Egestorf Bhf.


----------



## HaJü__ (4. Januar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Ich bin raus.
Muss mit dem Junior zum Fussballtunier.
Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Januar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


jawollja ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (5. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute meine Satteltasche von Topeak ("wedge pack") mit Topeak Gaskartuschenluftpumpe, Ersatzkartusche, 26" Schwalbe Schlauch und einem noname Multitool darin verloren. Es könnte sein dass ich sie auf dem Ü30 im unteren Teil verloren habe, kann es aber nicht mit Sicherheit sagen. Falls sie jemand findet, würde ich mich im Austausch mit einem Bier bedanken...


----------



## oelg (6. Januar 2014)

Nabend! Fährt morgen so ab 11 jemand?


----------



## Unplugged (6. Januar 2014)

Mittwoch ab 10:00 / 11:00 Uhr Richtung Deister hab ich im Angebot...


----------



## oelg (6. Januar 2014)

hab leider nur morgen frei


----------



## Unplugged (8. Januar 2014)

Ich war mal so frei, ein wenig Gartenarbeit zu verrichten. Es gibt jetzt wieder einen befahrbaren Trail mehr im Deister


----------



## Kacy (8. Januar 2014)

Hast Du mit dem Teil etwa was gesägt bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (8. Januar 2014)

Die Säge ist understatement pur. Du würdest es nicht glauben, wenn Du sie live in Action sehen würdest 
Fiskars ist gar nix dagegen...


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (9. Januar 2014)

Moinsen,

vielleicht braucht ja jemand ein neues Rad, um auf der neuen BMX-Bahn richtig steil zu gehen. Ich verkaufe wegen Teamwechsel mein LAST Tremonia mit Top-Ausstattung.
DT-Swiss, X0, Schwalbe First Ride usw. Bei Interesse PN.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/305961-last-tremonia


----------



## gloshabigur (11. Januar 2014)

@Frühschicht
Is' Frühschicht?


----------



## stefan64 (11. Januar 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Is' Frühschicht?


 
Bin dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (11. Januar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei


ich nich ...


----------



## kwark (11. Januar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Ich auch.


----------



## HaJü__ (11. Januar 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Is' Frühschicht?



Ich bin raus.
War heute im Deister und hab den Arsch so richtig naß bekommen.
Bin morgen in der Kirche und werde für Euch arme Sünder beten.
Möget Ihr die Kraft finden die steilen Berge zu erklimmen.


----------



## Spiro4 (11. Januar 2014)

Hi Frühschicht,

bin dabei.
Könnt ihr mich um 9.15-9.30 am Gehrdener Berg (Teich) einsammeln?

Gruß Holger


----------



## stefan64 (11. Januar 2014)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> bin dabei.
> Könnt ihr mich um 9.15-9.30 am Gehrdener Berg (Teich) einsammeln?
> ...




Wird gemacht


----------



## Bueni (11. Januar 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Is' Frühschicht?


Jep, mit kleinem Fragezeichen.
Falls ich 5 nach halb nicht da bin komm ich nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (11. Januar 2014)

Bin auch dabei.

Holger, alles klar, wir holen dich dann da wech


----------



## Unplugged (12. Januar 2014)

Wir wurden heute auf dem Funkturmtrail zunächst freundlich von einem - laut eigener Aussage - der vielen Waldbesitzer des dortigen Genossenschaftswaldes angesprochen, mit Hund. Nach einem ca. 5- minütigem Monolog, in dem er nach Anerkennung für seine enormen, nur durch eine absolut asketische Lebensweise möglichen Verdienste als Waldbesitzer ( Baumpflanzungen mit einem Investitionsvolumen von 500.000,- ) verlangte, rückte er dann auch mit der Sprache raus, dass wir hier auf _*seinem*_ Weg nicht fahren sollten. Er würde uns nun zwar noch ausnahmsweise erlauben, noch zu Ende zu fahren, aber in Zukunft sollten wir den Weg doch bitte meiden. Überhaupt, woher wir als Hannoveraner den Weg überhaupt kennen würden. Auf die Frage nach dem Warum, Ihr könnt es Euch sicher denken, kamen die üblichen Plattitüden, dass ausschließlich die Mountainbiker die Wege zerstören würden und hier das Fahren ohnehin nicht erlaubt sein, weil es sich ( der Mann hat in der Debatte um die Waldwegeregelung in Hessen und BaWü offensichtlich etwas aufgeschnappt ) hier ja schließlich um einen Weg handelt, der "nicht ganzjährig von einem nicht geländegängigen Fahrzeug befahren werden kann." Wir hatten seine Argumente recht schnell ruhig und sachlich widerlegt und ihn auch freundlich darauf hingewiesen, dass wir sein nettes Gesprächsangebot wirklich sehr zu schätzen wüssten, der Wald für uns aber nunmal öffentlicher Raum sei und wir weiterhin im gesamten Deister unseren Sport ausüben werden. Weil wir uns gern in der Natur aufhalten und diese auch mit Respekt behandeln.
Dann kam _SIE_ ins Spiel. _SIE_ kommt hier irgendwie immer ins Spiel, wenn es um das Betretungsrecht im Wald geht, nur gesehen hat _SIE_ noch nie jemand: Die Waldkatze. Armes Vieh. Angeblich hätte sich dort ein Katzenpärchen eingenistet und bräuchte nun selbstverständlich Ruhe und Schutz. Dass ausgerechnet sein frei laufender Hund für die - wenn überhaupt existente - Waldkatze mit Sicherheit einen größeren Risikofaktor darstellt als wir, hat er jedenfalls nicht gern gehört. Und so offenbarte er uns dann wohl mehr als ihm lieb war, nämlich dass ihn JEDER nervt, der _seinen_ Wald betritt. Von einem "unglaublich hohen Besucherdruck" war die Rede, Wanderergruppen, sogar Familien mit Kindern  naja und als wäre das nicht schon schlimm genug, auch noch Mountainbiker obendrauf. Die armen Wildtiere. Drüben, wo die legalen Strecken angelegt wurden, würde "gerast und gesprungen und alle Tiere seien davor in den westlichen Teil des Deisters geflüchtet", wo er sich nun als berufen, nein, auserkoren sieht, diese zu schützen.
Kurz gesagt, wir haben ihm dann zu verstehen gegeben, dass Besitz nunmal verpflichtet und dass er sich lieber einen Garten hätte kaufen sollen, wenn es ihm nicht passt, dass sich im Wald Wanderer, Sportler und Erholungssuchende aufhalten. Den kann er umzäunen und damit tun und lassen, was er will. "Wir dürfen leider keine Zäune aufstellen", war seine Antwort darauf 
P.S. die Existenz der Stöckchen, die in der kurzen Zeit schon wieder als Ergebnis hingebungsvoller Akribie den Weg schmückten, bestritt er zunächst, so etwas würde es auf _seinem_ Weg nicht geben und zu tun hätte er damit erst recht nichts. Merkwürdigerweise wusste er aber ganz genau, von welcher Stelle ich sprach und das ohne, dass ich es ihm vorher gesagt hätte...
Armer Deister.


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Januar 2014)

Ja. Mit dem netten Herrn hatten wir auch schon das Vergnügen. Der rast auch schon mal mit seinem Auto, wie weiland der Graf, am niederen Wandervolk vorbei. 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Unplugged (12. Januar 2014)

Diese Waldkatze muss im Übrigen ein hochentwickeltes Wesen sein. Von Wanderern, Mountainbikern und Kindern fühlt sie sich in ihrem natürlichen Lebensraum gestört, über die jüngste Harvesterorgie und deren Auswirkungen ein paar hundert Meter weiter beschwert sie sich allerdings nicht. Offensichtlich eine Gemeinsamkeit mit dem Waldbesitzer, daher wohl die gegenseitige Zuneigung...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (12. Januar 2014)

Sind wir heute ein Stück zusammen bergauf gefahren und Du hast mir die Geschichte erzählt?
Edit sagt, ach nee, Du warst mit dem threesome unterwegs, richtig?


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Januar 2014)

In der Jagdbilanz des Springer Ballervereins war letztes Jahr auch die Rede von einer Wildkatze. Neben ein paar Füchsen, Tauben und Krähen.
Das arme Viech hätte mal lieber rechtzeitig in den Westdeister flüchten sollen. Wahrscheinlich hat sie es aber nicht über den Ü30 geschafft wegen der ganzen rasenden Biker!


----------



## Homer_Simplon (12. Januar 2014)

An der Rakete wurde vor kurzem ein Yeti gesichtet 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (12. Januar 2014)

...und ne Wildsau


----------



## Unplugged (13. Januar 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Sind wir heute ein Stück zusammen bergauf gefahren und Du hast mir die Geschichte erzählt?
> Edit sagt, ach nee, Du warst mit dem threesome unterwegs, richtig?



Richtig  Du meinst am Grabweg, oder? Das war Barti88, der neben Dir her gestrampelt ist. Der war noch so schockiert von der Debatte mit dem Waldbesitzer, dass er gar nicht mehr richtig den Berg hochkam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Januar 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Richtig  Du meinst am Grabweg, oder? Das war Barti88, der neben Dir her gestrampelt ist. Der war noch so schockiert von der Debatte mit dem Waldbesitzer, dass er gar nicht mehr richtig den Berg hochkam



Verdammt, und ich hatte schon gedacht, der fährt langsamer, damit ich nicht alleine hochschieben muss, mein Akku war halt echt leer.

Diese ewigen Debatten mit engstirnigen Stöckchenlegern, Waldbesitzern, Jagdpächtern und was weiss ich sind echt nur noch zum Brechen.
Hättet ihr den Kerl nicht einfach ignorieren können?


----------



## Unplugged (13. Januar 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Hättet ihr den Kerl nicht einfach ignorieren können?


 
Ja, im Prinzip schon. Es gibt aber Tage / Situationen, in denen ich einfach nicht aus meiner Haut kann


----------



## Hitzi (16. Januar 2014)

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/irland/mountainbike-erektion-34262514.bild.html

Fröhliche Stürze


----------



## schappi (16. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute, 
habe heute eine e-mail von Herrn Nüsser dem Reiveirförster der NLF bekommen, das im Bereich Ü30 Ladies Only Holzeinschag stattfinden wird: Hier die Nachricht mit der Bitte sich an die Sperrungen zu halten und eventuelle Schäden durch die Harvester nicht als Schikane zu nehmen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Bolze,

ab der 4. Kw. bis voraussichtlich 10. Kw. laufen im meinem Revier hochmechanisierte Holzeinschlagsmaßnahmen von denen auch die beiden Downhill-Trassen betroffen sind. Den genauen Zeitpunkt kann ich allerdings noch nicht absehen. Wir werden zeitnah jeweils die Trassen nach den Vorgaben der UVV sperren. Ich möchte Sie bitten diese Information auf Ihrer Internetseite zu veröffentlichen, mit dem dringenden Hinweis, dass sich die Nutzer im eigenen Interesse an die Sperrung halten.

Ich weise schon jetzt ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass voraussichtlich durch den Maschineneinsatz auch Sprünge in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden können.


----------



## Scott865 (17. Januar 2014)

@ Hitzi







Sach nochmal einer, Dackelschneider sind nur für die Straße.


----------



## Hitzi (17. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruv (18. Januar 2014)

heyho, 
ich komm aus der nähe von Stadthagen... ich würde mich mal einer eurer Touren anschließen wollen... wann und wo startet ihr? 

gruß ruv


Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kwark (18. Januar 2014)

Frühschicht?


----------



## stefan64 (18. Januar 2014)

kwark schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Ich nicht.


----------



## Bueni (18. Januar 2014)

kwark schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


 Bin auch raus, der Magen macht nicht mit!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (18. Januar 2014)

kwark schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


ich schaffe es leider dieses Wochenende wieder nicht


----------



## matzinski (19. Januar 2014)

kwark schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


nächste Woche wieder. Musste mal ausschlafen


----------



## Mzungu (20. Januar 2014)

meine Satteltasche hat vermutlich niemand gefunden nehm ich an...


----------



## MasterAss (22. Januar 2014)

Habe eine gelbe Brille von bwin gefunden.

Wer hat eine verloren?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (22. Januar 2014)

Jungs,

falls jemand Lust auf einen richtig ordentlichen Enduro-Urlaub inkl. Rennen und Bike-Festival hat, hier mal unsere vorläufigen Planungen:

19./20. April European Enduro Series Punta Ala, IT
26./27. April Specialized Enduro Series Terlago, IT
01./02. Mai Specialized Enduro Series Riva des Garda, IT

3 Rennen, 1,5 Wochen Radfahren und Dolce Vita zwischendurch, Bike-Festival in Riva inkl. sehr guter Party.

Ist ja nicht jeder so flexibel in seiner Urlaubsplanung, deshalb jetzt schon.

Johann


----------



## matzinski (25. Januar 2014)

morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (25. Januar 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> morgen Frühschicht?


Jau!


----------



## HaJü__ (25. Januar 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> morgen Frühschicht?




Dabei!


----------



## Spiro4 (25. Januar 2014)

Hi Frühschicht,

bitte um 9.15-9.30 am Gehrdener Teich einsammeln, zum Deister-Biken .

Gruß	Holger


----------



## stefan64 (25. Januar 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> morgen Frühschicht?


Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Januar 2014)

Auch dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. Januar 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> morgen Frühschicht?


Jau


----------



## Kacy (25. Januar 2014)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> falls jemand Lust auf einen richtig ordentlichen Enduro-Urlaub inkl. Rennen und Bike-Festival hat, hier mal unsere vorläufigen Planungen:
> 
> ...


 


 Das klingt ziemlich perfekt. Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte wäre ich sofort dabei...


----------



## Bueni (25. Januar 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> morgen Frühschicht?


bin raus, halschmerzen sind noch nicht ganz weg!
euch viel paß bei der ersten wintertour in diesem jahr.


----------



## DeisteRazer (28. Januar 2014)

Aufgepasst, der Zweiradhandel Konstanski sucht Verstärkung!

Gesucht wird ab sofort ein Mitarbeiter/ eine Mitarbeiterin in Vollzeit für die Bereiche Verkauf und Werkstatt.
Du bist flexibel, dynamisch, du kannst gut im Team arbeiten? Dann bist du genau richtig bei uns! Wir sind ein in Barsinghausen ansässiger Betrieb, welcher seinen Focus auf die Bereiche Fahrradhandel, Service und Fahrradzubehör legt.
Du fühlst dich angesprochen und hast eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Zweiradmechaniker Fachrichtung Fahrradtechnik (möglichst mit E-Bike Erfahrung), dann bist du herzlich eingeladen dich bei uns zu bewerben.
Unter [email protected], per Post oder du bringst uns deine Bewerbung persönlich vorbei.
Bei weiteren Fragen sind wir telefonisch unter 05105/8923 zu erreichen.
WWW.K-Rad.de 

Wir freuen uns auf deine Bewerbung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chefkocher (30. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir planen am Sonntag unserem heimischen Teuto den Rücken zu kehren und evtl. dem Deister erstmalig einen Besuch abzustatten. Wie sieht's bei euch schnee- und eistechnisch auf den Trails aus? Liegt noch viel Schnee bzw. Eis oder extrem matschige Verhältnisse? Sprich lohnt es sich derzeit für eine "Erstes Mal"? Da wir bisher noch nie da waren, würden wir uns gerne mal die Klassiker Ü30, Lady, Raketen usw. ansehen ;-)....achso, wir würden mit Enduros starten ;-)


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Januar 2014)

Auf dem Ü30 und Ladies gab es Holzschlagmaßnahmen, es wurden Bäume gefällt. Das Gebiet ist auch abgesperrt und soll nicht befahren werden. Rakete ist frei. Da hier im Tal (Hohenbostel am Deister) noch maßig Schnee liegt, dürfte hoch oben auf den Trails noch alles weiß sein.


----------



## Unplugged (30. Januar 2014)

Ich schätze, am Sonntag wird es ziemlich matschig werden, von daher sollten Ü30 und Ladies ohnehin "verschont" werden. Aber es gibt ja auch noch jede Menge anderer Trails im Deister. Wir sind Sonntag bestimmt unterwegs, wann und von wo aus wollt Ihr denn losfahren?


----------



## mynoxin (30. Januar 2014)

Wenn's warm wird, bin ich dabei. Leider wie immer nur jedes 2. we, wenn da nix anderes is. Mist Arbeit. Will mal bisl brutaler runter.


----------



## Chefkocher (31. Januar 2014)

Klaro, Absprachen mit Förstern sollten eingehalten um, wir kennen das auch bei uns im Teuto ;-)
Möglicherweise verschieben doch aufgrund der eher mäßigen Streckenverhältnissen unser Vorhaben auf eines der kommenden Wochenenden. Wir werden heute nochmal abwarten und dann morgen mal schauen. Da wir ne Anreise von ca. 1,5h hätten, würden wir zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 Uhr starten (Bike Infection?) können.


----------



## Unplugged (31. Januar 2014)

Naja, besser werden die Bodenverhältnisse in den kommenden Wochen kaum werden, es sei denn, es friert nochmal, aber das hat ja alles so seine Vor- und Nachteile. Ich schätze, wir werden auch so gegen 11:00 im Deister sein, wenn Ihr Sonntag los wollt, können wir ja noch was abmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. Februar 2014)

Die Frühschicht fällt für mich dieses Wochenende aus - nächsten Sonntag dann wieder mit hoffentlich besseren Bodenverhältnissen. Die Glatteis-Eierei die Woche über hat mir erst mal gereicht


----------



## gloshabigur (1. Februar 2014)

Frühschicht 08:30.
10:00 Uhr Bhf Egestorf; den Uli einsammeln


----------



## Unplugged (2. Februar 2014)




----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. Februar 2014)

Wie geil, und am Schluß noch nen 'downhill' !

Von wann ist das denn, 1995?


----------



## Unplugged (2. Februar 2014)

Das Ergebnis der heutigen Tour:






Mahlzeit.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (2. Februar 2014)

Ach, Du Kacke, noch Garantie?


----------



## mynoxin (2. Februar 2014)

Mist  Wetter war ok oder? Viel matsch gewesen? Konntest wenigstens ne runde fahren oder gleich am Start passiert? Zu Fuß nach Hause?

Video rockt vom MBC, weil der Untertitel immer schön MCB is


----------



## r0ckZ0r (2. Februar 2014)

Argh, ist ein Bergamont oder?


----------



## Unplugged (2. Februar 2014)

Ja, ist / war  ein Bergamont Threesome... Mal sehen, was die dazu sagen.

Mynoxin, die Trails waren ok, das einzig Schlimme waren die vereisten Forstwege, ansonsten sehr spaßig. Das mit dem Rahmen ist kurz vor Ende der Rakete passiert, wir waren in Gedanken schon in der Bahn nach hause. Kein Unfall, kein Personenschaden, einfach durchgebrochen


----------



## DeisteRazer (2. Februar 2014)

Wie alt ist das Theesome?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (2. Februar 2014)

November '12


----------



## DeisteRazer (2. Februar 2014)

Das geht gar nicht anders als das der Hinterbau getauscht wird. Ganz einfach ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (2. Februar 2014)

Ich nehm auch 'nen kompletten Rahmen


----------



## DeisteRazer (2. Februar 2014)

Wenn die keinen Hinterbau haben, dann auch so. 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scott865 (3. Februar 2014)

Autsch, dir ist aber nix passiert?


----------



## Unplugged (3. Februar 2014)

Danke 
Nein, mir ist nix passiert.


----------



## Brook (3. Februar 2014)

ES WAR WIEDER EINMAL EIN TRAUM. Vor zwei Tagen mit der Freundin zu Fuss am Annaturm, Lady´s only hoch und Hauptweg chillig wieder runter ... heute morgen direkt nach Sonnenaufgang genau anders herum - was mich schwer verwundert. Leute, es liegt Schnee, etwas Eis und es ist der Boden gefrore = perfekte Bedienungen. Mit warmer Kleidung hat man eine Menge Spaß im Wald, wird nicht wirklich dreckig und kann die Trails man auf andere Art und Weise checken.

Viele Spuren habe ich jedoch nicht gefunden ..... vielleicht zwei weitere auf dem Lady´s und weitere zwei vielleicht auf dem Farnenweg, mehr nicht!!!!


----------



## matzinski (3. Februar 2014)

Herzliches Beileid. Wenn das kein Sturzschaden ist, sollte das ein Garantiefall sein. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht so lange bis du Ersatz bekommst.

Ist der Hinterbau einfach so ohne Vorwarnung abgerissen? Meist kündigt sich sowas ja durch verräterisches Knacken an oder es sind Risse im Lack zu erkennen. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass man die Farbe durch den Dreck hindurch noch erkennen kann


----------



## Muellbeutel (3. Februar 2014)

Das der Ladies aktuell etwas gemieden wird, ist schon positiv zu erachten. Sofern es nicht gerade stark friert, ist der Boden den ganzen Winter völlig durchweicht... ;-) Bis auf Farnweg betrifft die Problematik die ganze Ecke.
Aber sonst... Jup stimm. Schnee ist schee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mir den Ladies und Ü30 heute mal angeschaut.
Die ganze Schneepampe fängt jetzt an zu tauen. Teilweise wird auf dem Ladies schon neben der Linie gefahren, um der Pampe zu entgehen.
Deswegen bitte ich darum bei dem Wetter die Strecken zu meiden. Auch den Ü30. Der ist im unteren Teil auch total weich. Abgesehen davon wird dort grade Holz gefällt. Die Holzfäller scheinen aber mehr Rücksicht auf die Strecken zu nehmen, als mancher Biker.
Wenn das Eis weg ist, bietet sich etwas Grundlagentraining auf der Forststraße an.


----------



## Unplugged (4. Februar 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ist der Hinterbau einfach so ohne Vorwarnung abgerissen? Meist kündigt sich sowas ja durch verräterisches Knacken an oder es sind Risse im Lack zu erkennen. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass man die Farbe durch den Dreck hindurch noch erkennen kann


 
Keinerlei Vorwarnung, Knacken, Risse oder sonstige Verdachtsmomente 
Wenn ich weiß, wie es mit dem Ersatz aussieht, schreib' ich's hier rein...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (6. Februar 2014)

Bei mir gings damals sehr schnell mit nem neuen Hinterbau...


----------



## Unplugged (7. Februar 2014)

Gerade kam der Anruf von Schauerte, Rad ist fertig (!), kompletter Rahmen ausgetauscht (!!). Hab das Rad am Dienstag nachmittag abgegeben (!!!).
!


----------



## Bueni (8. Februar 2014)

Wie siehts denn mit der gepflegten Frühschicht aus?
Bemerode startet um 7.30 Uhr!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. Februar 2014)

Bueni schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der gepflegten Frühschicht aus?
> Bemerode startet um 7.30 Uhr!


Hemmingen ist zu zweit dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (8. Februar 2014)

Bueni schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der gepflegten Frühschicht aus?
> Bemerode startet um 7.30 Uhr!



Bin um 0830 am Fundament.


----------



## stefan64 (8. Februar 2014)

Bueni schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der gepflegten Frühschicht aus?
> Bemerode startet um 7.30 Uhr!


dabei


----------



## HaJü__ (8. Februar 2014)

Bueni schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit der gepflegten Frühschicht aus?
> Bemerode startet um 7.30 Uhr!



Wie besprochen, dabei!


----------



## Hitzi (8. Februar 2014)

Leider noch mal raus. .......


----------



## schappi (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute,
 haben den Veranstaltungskalender vom Feggendorfer Stollen bekommen,

wenn ihr mal auf eiren Touren dort vorbei kommt haltet mal an.
oder schaut mal bei einer der Veranstaltungen vorbei.


----------



## mynoxin (13. Februar 2014)

Fährt Samstag jemand?


----------



## Baaschti (13. Februar 2014)

Jap, wir starten 10:40 Uhr vom Waldkater aus. Richtung Barbiegrab und Farnweg. Und mal schauen wo noch hin


----------



## ellma (13. Februar 2014)

An der BMX-Bahn helfen? Um 14 Uhr geht´s los.


----------



## Baaschti (13. Februar 2014)

ich denke da schauen wir auch vorbei  mal schauen was peter sagt


----------



## schappi (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo Leute
 für die beiden Trails Ü30 und Ladies Only füren wir in Zusammenarbeit mit Der Hochschule für angewandet Wissenschaften Hamburg eine Studiearbeit zur erarbeitung eines Rettungskonzeptes für die beiden Trails durch.
Dazu wird es am 22.2. auf beiden Trails eine Große Befahrungs- undf Ortskundeübung der Rettungsdienste und Feuerwehren geben.
Daher seid bitte an dem Tag vorsichtig bei der Befahrung der Trails.
Interessierte Mitglieder sind gerne willkommen. Sollten sich aber in das Geschehen intergireren und beim Befahren der Strecken mit großen roten oder orangen Autos rechnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (15. Februar 2014)

Frühschicht?


----------



## kwark (15. Februar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


check!


----------



## matzinski (15. Februar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


yep


----------



## mynoxin (15. Februar 2014)

Danke an Basti und Peter! Geile Tour, schreit nach NOCHMAL! 
Top trails!


----------



## gloshabigur (15. Februar 2014)

Yes! Oui! Si! Sim!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. Februar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


jawollja


----------



## HaJü__ (15. Februar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



dabei!
Sonst noch wer aus Bemerode?


----------



## Bueni (15. Februar 2014)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> dabei!
> Sonst noch wer aus Bemerode?


 bin raus, bin mit dem Großen beim Hockey!


----------



## Baaschti (16. Februar 2014)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Danke an Basti und Peter! Geile Tour, schreit nach NOCHMAL!
> Top trails!



stimmt! war wirklich ne super Runde! Bin nächstes Wochenende auch in der Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xfusion2012 (16. Februar 2014)

hi

wie waren heute die boden Verhältnisse der trails? So von wegen eis und schnee wir planen nächsten Sonntag ein ausritt.

lg


----------



## Muellbeutel (16. Februar 2014)

Feucht bis Matschig


----------



## gloshabigur (22. Februar 2014)

@Frühschicht
Wie sieht es mit einer gepflegten Deister-Tour am Sonntagmorgen aus?


----------



## stefan64 (22. Februar 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Wie sieht es mit einer gepflegten Deister-Tour am Sonntagmorgen aus?


Yes


----------



## kwark (22. Februar 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Wie sieht es mit einer gepflegten Deister-Tour am Sonntagmorgen aus?



dabei!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (22. Februar 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Wie sieht es mit einer gepflegten Deister-Tour am Sonntagmorgen aus?


sischer dat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (22. Februar 2014)

Ich auch.


----------



## Straik (22. Februar 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Wie sieht es mit einer gepflegten Deister-Tour am Sonntagmorgen aus?



Nehmt ihr mich mit?


----------



## Scott865 (22. Februar 2014)

Ich auch.Mal sehen wie weit ich komme.


----------



## HaJü__ (22. Februar 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Wie sieht es mit einer gepflegten Deister-Tour am Sonntagmorgen aus?



Ich bin raus. Rad  fährt zwar wieder, ich muss aber mal ausschlafen.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## xfusion2012 (22. Februar 2014)

wann und wo beginnt denn eure Frühschicht?

wir fahren hier um 8 ( Bremen) los und hoffen das wir gegen spätestens 10 auf den rädern sitzen.


----------



## schappi (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (23. Februar 2014)




----------



## matzinski (23. Februar 2014)

xfusion2012 schrieb:


> wann und wo beginnt denn eure Frühschicht?
> 
> wir fahren hier um 8 ( Bremen) los und hoffen das wir gegen spätestens 10 auf den rädern sitzen.


leider zu spät gepostet - die Tourleitung hat's nicht mehr gelesen . Die Frühschicht geht früh ins Bett und steht dafür früh auf . 

Ich schätze mal wir haben euch um kurz vor 10:00 am Waldkater gesehen. Da kam ein Auto aus Bremen an. Da waren wir gerade auf der Durchreise. Das nächste Mal früher posten, dann können wir euch aufsammeln und mitnehmen.


----------



## xfusion2012 (23. Februar 2014)

ja nicht schlimm ;-) sind nun auch wieder am Auto und verladen grade super trails war das erste mal im Deister und muss sagen der Hammer


----------



## Straik (24. Februar 2014)

@Frühschicht:

Kennt ihr eigentlich die großartige, viel zu früh verstorbene australische 
Opernsängerin Nellie Melba?
Ihr zu Ehren kreierte das Londoner Hotel Savoy sogar ein Dessert.







Also doch Dose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (24. Februar 2014)

@Straik 
Die waren doch nicht aus der Dose,kann ich mir nicht vorstellen,aufm Annaturm!!!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. Februar 2014)

BESCHEID
Wir drehen ab ca. 18Uhr eine Runde ab Bredenbeck
18Uhr-18:10 Parkplatz Glück-auf-Str.

laangsam, ca 3h - 30km - 700Hm


----------



## matzinski (24. Februar 2014)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> BESCHEID
> Wir drehen ab ca. 18Uhr eine Runde ab Bredenbeck
> 18Uhr-18:10 Parkplatz Glück-auf-Str.
> 
> laangsam, ca 3h - 30km - 700Hm


diese Woche nicht, aber demnächst vieleicht mal wieder.


----------



## stefan64 (24. Februar 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> @Frühschicht:
> 
> Kennt ihr eigentlich die großartige, viel zu früh verstorbene australische
> Opernsängerin Nellie Melba?
> ...



Ich ungebildeter Banause.
Als wir das in der Schule durchgenommen haben, muss ich wohl grad Masern oder Röteln gehabt haben.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (25. Februar 2014)

Schöne Grüße aus der Fränkischen Schweiz. 16°C im Februar, Eis essen in der Sonne, trockene Trails.
Neues Rad geht auch ganz gut


----------



## matzinski (26. Februar 2014)

Ist das Pottenstein ?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2014)

Genau!


----------



## rigger (26. Februar 2014)

Biste nicht mehr im last Team?


----------



## 1Tintin (26. Februar 2014)

Foto des Tages, abstimmen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1571937?in=potd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (26. Februar 2014)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Foto des Tages, abstimmen.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1571937?in=potd



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dieses Bild wurde am 26.02.2014 als Foto des Tages ausgewählt!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (26. Februar 2014)

Super FdT!
@rigger: Nein, Daniel und ich sind zu 2014 zu Propain gewechselt.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (26. Februar 2014)

Moin Leute. Ich wollte mit meinem Kollegen auch mal den Deister auschecken. Ich bin Student und kann "umsonst" mit dem Zug in Niedersachsen rumfahren, deshalb würde ich am liebsten mit dem Zug kommen - kann mir einer Sagen in welche Stadt ich da am besten führe um die bekannten Deistertrails am besten zu erreichen? Wenningsen oder Springe?


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Februar 2014)

Barsinghausen-Egestorf, Wennigsen oder Springe


----------



## Rick-Shafara (26. Februar 2014)

Ok, ich denke ich werde Springe anfahren. Das ist am kürzesten. Wie ist denn aktuell die Wettersituation? Es ist ja nicht arg hoch, daher bestimmt auch kein Schnee oder lieg ich da falsch? 
EDIT: ich seh gerade: 350m - gut da mach ich mir dann keine Gedanken


----------



## Unplugged (26. Februar 2014)

Rick-Shafara schrieb:


> Ok, ich denke ich werde Springe anfahren


 
Wann willst du denn fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (26. Februar 2014)

Ist Morgen jemand unterwegs?
Ich hab Urlaub und wollte mich nach einer längeren, unfreiwilligen Pause mal wieder in den Deister wagen.


----------



## Rick-Shafara (26. Februar 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Wann willst du denn fahren?


Wahrscheinlich am Freitag, ist allerdings in noch in Planung. Wenn ein ansässiger uns etwas rumführen könnte wär das natürlich umso besser!


----------



## Unplugged (26. Februar 2014)

Ich bin morgen unterwegs, kann aber noch nicht 100%ig sagen, wann. Kona, wo willst Du fahren?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (26. Februar 2014)

Weiß ich noch nicht so richtig. Seit Juli war ich nicht mehr im Deister =(
Ich muss mich erst mal umgucken.


----------



## mynoxin (27. Februar 2014)

Wasn mit Sonntag?


----------



## kwark (27. Februar 2014)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Wasn mit Sonntag?


Frühschicht! -fahr doch mal mit..


----------



## Unplugged (27. Februar 2014)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Sonntag?



!


----------



## michbeck82 (27. Februar 2014)

kwark schrieb:


> Frühschicht! -fahr doch mal mit..



Hey kann man sich der Frühschicht am Sonntag den mal anschließen wann und wo fahrt ihr den los ????


----------



## matzinski (27. Februar 2014)

Man kann - Treffen ist immer Sonntags 8:30 oben auf dem Benther Berg am Fundament. Von dort geht es dann über den Gehrdener Berg in den Deister und manchmal direkt oder auch über Umwege zum Frühstücken am Annaturm


----------



## michbeck82 (27. Februar 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Man kann - Treffen ist immer Sonntags 8:30 oben auf dem Benther Berg am Fundament. Von dort geht es dann über den Gehrdener Berg in den Deister und manchmal direkt oder auch über Umwege zum Frühstücken am Annaturm


Hört sich gut an da bin ich dabei ... wo parkt man den am besten komm aus burgdorf ...wo das Fundament ist weiss ich nicht genau ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (28. Februar 2014)

Da wir auf dem Rückweg nicht am Benther vorbeikommen, kommst du am besten um 10:00 zum Bahnhof Egestorf (Navi: Rosenstraße 20, 30890 Barsinghausen).
Da lesen wir dich dann auf.
Parkplätze sind reichlich vorhanden und wir erklären dir am Ende auch, wie du dein Auto wiederfindest


----------



## michbeck82 (28. Februar 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Da wir auf dem Rückweg nicht am Benther vorbeikommen, kommst du am besten um 10:00 zum Bahnhof Egestorf (Navi: Rosenstraße 20, 30890 Barsinghausen).
> Da lesen wir dich dann auf.
> Parkplätze sind reichlich vorhanden und wir erklären dir am Ende auch, wie du dein Auto wiederfindest


top dann bis Sonntag ...ach so grünes rad schwarzer audi


----------



## Unplugged (28. Februar 2014)

Und wir? Sonntag 10:33 Uhr Gleis 1?


----------



## Barti88 (28. Februar 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Und wir? Sonntag 10:33 Uhr Gleis 1?



Ja


----------



## mynoxin (1. März 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Und wir? Sonntag 10:33 Uhr Gleis 1?


Am Start!


----------



## Straik (1. März 2014)

Frühschicht!


----------



## gloshabigur (1. März 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht!



Yup!


----------



## HaJü__ (1. März 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht!



Hallo,
ich bin noch mal raus!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (1. März 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht!


ich morgen nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (1. März 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht!


Yay!


----------



## Bueni (1. März 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Frühschicht!


 Bin raus, bin wieder beim Hockey!


----------



## Dan_Oldb (1. März 2014)

Moin aus Oldenburg.

Leider schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht mir 457 Seiten (Respekt dafür!) durchzulesen: Kann mir jemand ein paar Tipps geben für Touren im Deister? Wir sind zu zweit mit Hardtails und wenig Kondition bewaffnet, auch unsere Fahrkünste sind begrenzt. Wir haben auch nur ein Wochenende Zeit, also 2-3 nette Touren würden schon genügen. Gerne Singletrails S1-S3. Drops, Tables, Nortshores eher nicht, es sei denn es gibt Chickenways 
Tipps zur Unterkunft sind ebenfalls sehr willkommen: 3 Erwachsene und ein Säugling müssen untergebracht werden, eigene Küche wäre gut, alles andere ist eigentlich egal.

Danke schonmal!
Daniel


----------



## schappi (2. März 2014)

Starten wir mal mit der Unterbringung  direkt am Waldrand Westdeister
Budgetversion Naturfreundeheim Barsinghausen http://www.nf-bsghsn.de/nf/htdocs/Unser-Haus.naturfreundehaus.0.html
Deutlich luxuriöser Sorthotel Fuchsbachtal Barsinghausen Hier steigt auch die Fussball Nationalmanschaft ab DoZi 100 euro http://www.sporthotel-fuchsbachtal.de/
Im Ostdeister direkt am Waldrand Hotel Steinkrug http://www.booking.com/hotel/de/ste...id=92e1dc782c069e36dff417267db58f3b821a837aX1 DOZI ca 60 Euro

Zu den Trails
es gibt im Deister ca 35 verschiedene Trails von S1 bis S4  Viele vile Naturtrails viele   und 2 Trails 1,5 km  lang Ue 30 und Ladies Only mit gebauten Spruengen

Es gibt aber keine Karte der Trails. am besten postest du hier das Datum um fragst an ob jemand der Deisterfreunde den Guild fuer euch macht. da findet sich immer einer, ihr koennt euch auch an eine Gruppe anhängen die sich immer verabreden


----------



## rigger (2. März 2014)

Achtung Achtung!! Vorsicht auf den Trails, heute fällt eine Truppe bekloppte Teutonen in den Deister ein!! Aber keine Sorge die wollen nur spielen!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. März 2014)

rigger schrieb:


> Achtung Achtung!! Vorsicht auf den Trails, heute fällt eine Truppe bekloppte Teutonen in den Deister ein!! Aber keine Sorge die wollen nur spielen!!


Nordrhein-Vandalen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (3. März 2014)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nordrhein-Vandalen?


 
Die waren aber gaaanz lieb.

Junx, hat Spasss gemacht!!!


----------



## Hitzi (6. März 2014)

Wer hat noch Interesse an einem Harz-Cross vom 2. - 4.Mai 2014 ? 
Start von Hannover über Hildesheimer Wald bis zum Harzrand und danach zwei Tage im Harz.
Quereinsteiger am oder im Harz sind auch willkommen.....

Einzige Vorraussetzung..... man sollte Tourentauglich sein..... wir planen Tagesetappen bis zu 8 Stunden und evtl. mehr.......

Bitte per PN an mich.... dann erfolgt eine separate Einladung in eine Unterhaltung...... Das soll andere Themen entlasten und die Infos besser bündeln...... also los......


----------



## schaumi (6. März 2014)

In der aktuellen Freeride wird über den Deister berichtet...

Wie kann ich den Artikel für alle sichtbar einfügen...???

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1578037?in=set


----------



## schappi (7. März 2014)




----------



## Hitzi (7. März 2014)

Dann warten wir mal auf die Shuttle Busse


----------



## stefan64 (8. März 2014)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (8. März 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Jawollja ...


----------



## kwark (8. März 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Jau..


----------



## gloshabigur (8. März 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Abbo sischa!
Ba dee' Wedda morsche


----------



## matzinski (9. März 2014)

Ich leider nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2014)

Die Dienstags-Altherrenselbsthilferunde trifft sich diese Woche erst am Mittwoch.
Start wie so oft ca. 18 Uhr in Bredenbeck.
Wenig Trails, wenig Tempo, ca. 3h Fahrzeit


----------



## Kacy (11. März 2014)

Hallo,
Morgen geht es nach langer Zeit mal wieder in den Deister. Kann uns jemand sagen wie es um Schiebedach, Rumpel und Teerweg bestellt ist?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (11. März 2014)

Am Sonntag wars mal wieder richtig gut im guten alten Deister. Viele Leute getroffen und die Trails sind und bleiben einfach 
DANKE Evel!

@Kacy: Alles in bester Ordnung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. März 2014)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Die Dienstags-Altherrenselbsthilferunde trifft sich diese Woche erst am Mittwoch.
> Start wie so oft ca. 18 Uhr in Bredenbeck.
> Wenig Trails, wenig Tempo, ca. 3h Fahrzeit


 
UPDATE: 18:35 - Der Kollege kommt nicht vom Stern weg


----------



## wolfi (14. März 2014)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Die waren aber gaaanz lieb.
> 
> Junx, hat Spasss gemacht!!!



jep, das waren wir ;-)
(ich war der mit dem sennes)
hat suuuper viel spaß gemacht.
einen riesen respekt vor eurer initiative ;-)
viele grüße
wolfi


----------



## matzinski (15. März 2014)

Frühschicht ?


----------



## gloshabigur (15. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?



Dabei!


----------



## Bueni (15. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


Bin raus, heute noch auf'n Geburtstag, Bike auch noch nicht heile 
In 2 Wochen wieder


----------



## stefan64 (15. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (15. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


Jap


----------



## Straik (15. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?



Si


----------



## Hitzi (15. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


Wenn nichts anderes dazwischen kommt fahre ich eine kurze Frühschicht mit. ...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


ich mach nur kurze spätschicht ...


----------



## Hitzi (16. März 2014)

Matze hat heute eine knackige Bodenprobe im Rollercoaster genommen.....


----------



## ssiemund (16. März 2014)

Hitzi schrieb:


> Matze hat heute eine knackige Bodenprobe im Rollercoaster genommen.....


Uiiih,, verletzt? was kaputt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (16. März 2014)

Ein guter Biker erkennt den Trail am Geschmack


----------



## matzinski (16. März 2014)

alte Petze 

... war alles halb so schlimm, ich lebe noch. Nur der Schädel brummt ein wenig. Unvorhergesehene Kosten sind auch nicht entstanden. Der Rahmen ist noch heile


----------



## ssiemund (16. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> alte Petze
> 
> ... war alles halb so schlimm, ich lebe noch. Nur der Schädel brummt ein wenig. Unvorhergesehene Kosten sind auch nicht entstanden. Der Rahmen ist noch heile


... aber den Helm wirst du doch hoffentlich tauschen 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## matzinski (16. März 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> ... aber den Helm wirst du doch hoffentlich tauschen
> Gruß
> Stephan


nö, ich denke mal nicht. Der kann noch ein paar Einschläge ab


----------



## Hitzi (16. März 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> alte Petze
> 
> ... war alles halb so schlimm, ich lebe noch. Nur der Schädel brummt ein wenig. Unvorhergesehene Kosten sind auch nicht entstanden. Der Rahmen ist noch heile


Ich war direkt dahinter und habe stark an Dirtjump denken müssen..... nur die Airtime war zu lange ...... und dann flogen Bike und Biker..... 
Sei froh, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.... sah schon fies aus


----------



## Scott865 (16. März 2014)

Na warste am Limit?
Sieht nach ner ganzen schönen Bruchlandung aus.Wie gehts dem Trail?


----------



## matzinski (17. März 2014)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Na warste am Limit?


Muss wohl - der Schädel brummt immer noch


----------



## exto (17. März 2014)

Altherrenaufklatschen im Deister 

Ich glaube, ich muss dringend mal wieder mit


----------



## Scott865 (17. März 2014)

Immer noch?Aber scheint nix wichtiges Defekt zu sein.


----------



## Scott865 (18. März 2014)

Hä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (18. März 2014)

sorry laptop hakt


----------



## ssiemund (18. März 2014)

Hallo
die Dienstagabendgruppe trifft sich diese Woche Donnerstagabend, Uhrzeit wie immer 18:00 Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Bike-Infection (19. März 2014)

Biketestival und Garagesale bei Bike-Infection.de, teste Dein Traumbike am Samstag den 21. und 22.03.2014 bei Hannover / Barsinghausen direkt am Deister.

www.bike-infection.de


----------



## HaJü__ (22. März 2014)

Frühschicht?
Endlich wieder Regen!!


----------



## stefan64 (22. März 2014)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> Endlich wieder Regen!!


Ich bin dabei.


----------



## matzinski (22. März 2014)

Yep


----------



## kwark (22. März 2014)

¡Si!


----------



## gloshabigur (22. März 2014)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> Endlich wieder Regen!!



auch


----------



## Spiro4 (22. März 2014)

Hi Frühschicht,
bitte mal wieder 9.15-9.30 am Gehrdener Teich einsammeln.
Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (22. März 2014)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> bitte mal wieder 9.15-9.30 am Gehrdener Teich einsammeln.
> Gruß
> Holger


Kriegen wir hin


----------



## Matthias32 (27. März 2014)

Fährt die Frühschicht am Sonntag? Bin der Bruchpilot vom letzten Jahr.
Kann mich wer mitnehmen vom Benther am Parkplatz ... ähh und wann?

Gruß und Happy Trails

Matthias


----------



## matzinski (28. März 2014)

*Der* Bruchpilot? War's letztes Jahr nur einer?  

Egal, die Frühschicht rollt eigentlich immer, so auch diesen Sonntag. Wenn du mit willst, findest du dich am Besten um 8:30 (Sommerzeit ) oben am Fundament ein. Da treffen sich immer alle, die vom Benther aus starten.

Wer noch


----------



## Matthias32 (28. März 2014)

Oha ... da sind also mehrere Bruchpiloten unterwegs.
Gut so, will den Titel gerne weiterreichen ... 

Kann mich wer um 8:00 am Sonntag auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Jägerheim mitnehmen?
Würde da ab 8:00 Uhr warten. Finde dass Scheißfundament nicht mehr.

Gruß


----------



## gloshabigur (28. März 2014)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Kann mich wer um 8:00 am Sonntag auf dem Parkplatz vor dem Jägerheim mitnehmen?
> Würde da ab 8:00 Uhr warten. Finde dass Scheißfundament nicht mehr.
> Gruß



Das kann ich übernehmen 
08:00 CEST


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. März 2014)

Auf welche Art Fahrrad ist eure Frühschicht eigentlich ausgelegt? Fahrt ihr eher CC/Hardtail oder packt auch mal jemand ein dickes Enduro aus?
Ich würde ab Mai gerne die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren, solange ich nicht bauartbedingt den Schleppanker spiele XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias32 (28. März 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Das kann ich übernehmen
> 08:00 CEST


 Danke. Dann bis Sonntag zur Frühschicht. 

Gruß


----------



## matzinski (29. März 2014)

KonaTheBavarian schrieb:


> Auf welche Art Fahrrad ist eure Frühschicht eigentlich ausgelegt? Fahrt ihr eher CC/Hardtail oder packt auch mal jemand ein dickes Enduro aus?
> Ich würde ab Mai gerne die ein oder andere Tour mitfahren, solange ich nicht bauartbedingt den Schleppanker spiele XD


Bei uns ist nur das Tourprogramm weitgehend festgelegt: Treffen im BB um 8:30, zwischendurch Frühstück am Annaturn und gegen ca. 14:00 wieder zurück zu Haus' - meist so ca. (4h/60km/1000hm).  Mal mehr mal weniger. Das Bike ist egal. 

...und rauf wird gefahren


----------



## Matthias32 (29. März 2014)

Bin wie gesagt dabei.
Kann eh sein, dass ich abkratze unterwegs ... ist meine erste Fahrt seit meiner Winterpause.
Gehe erstmal Bananen kaufen ... bis morgen früh.  

Gruß


----------



## Scott865 (29. März 2014)

Mal schau mal wie fit ich morgen früh bin.


----------



## gloshabigur (29. März 2014)

@Frühschicht
Wer ist. denn zum WP-Finale morgen unterwegs?


----------



## kwark (29. März 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Wer ist. denn zum WP-Finale morgen unterwegs?


Icke!


----------



## stefan64 (29. März 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Wer ist. denn zum WP-Finale morgen unterwegs?


Me 2.
Denkst du an meinen Speicherschlüssel?


----------



## gloshabigur (29. März 2014)

yup


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (29. März 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> @Frühschicht
> Wer ist. denn zum WP-Finale morgen unterwegs?


therebei


----------



## matzinski (29. März 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott865 (30. März 2014)

Ich bin raus.Das ist doch arg früh.


----------



## Matthias32 (2. April 2014)

Wer am Samtag Zeit und Lust?
So ab 11 Uhr? Benther, Gehrdener und Deister?

Gruß


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (2. April 2014)

Schönen Gruß aus Finale!
Schnappschuss: Vorne @Fh4n.

www.philippgerken.de


----------



## 1Tintin (3. April 2014)

Kleine Feierabendrunde?
17:00 BascheSpochtplatz.


----------



## 1Tintin (3. April 2014)

Kleine Feierabendrunde?
17:00 BascheSpochtplatz.


----------



## Matthias32 (4. April 2014)

Wer morgen im Deister unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## matzinski (5. April 2014)

Frühschicht?


----------



## gloshabigur (5. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Yup.
Eine Woche ohne Sport - jetzt ist Schluss mit Pause ...


----------



## Scott865 (5. April 2014)

Jap.

@gloshabigur 
Bloß nicht faul werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (5. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Dabei!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


sicher dat


----------



## Bueni (5. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Dabei, @Hajü 7.30 Uhr Abfahrt


----------



## Scott865 (6. April 2014)

Bin raus.hab mich verlegen und nacken ist steif.


----------



## Epinephrin (7. April 2014)

Fährt jemand am Mi. in den Deister? Kenne den Einstieg vom Fernsehturmtrail noch nicht.


----------



## Matthias32 (7. April 2014)

So, habe nächsten Sonntag frei.
Juhu, zwei Tage am Stück frei.  Seltenheitswert.
Und jeden Tag fleißig mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. Dass wird schon wieder....

Kann mich wer zur nächsten Frühschicht am So. um 8:00 Uhr am Parkplatz einsacken?
@ Gloshabigur: Danke für den Schlauch und für`s einsacken. Echt nett.
Möchte mal mit meinem neuen Rucksack mit Trinkblase protzen, den ich für doppeltes Geld beim Radhändler des "Unvertrauens" gekauft habe.
Bei Amazon die Hälfte ... Scheiße.

Gruß und Euch viel Spaß,

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti3009 (8. April 2014)

Hi Leute,

bin die letzten Wochen oft mit Freundin im Deister unterwegs gewesen und wir würden gern mal den Grabweg, Babygrab und Dropland finden. Habe auch schon ein paar Lokals angesprochen, nur leider hab ich mit deren Beschreibung nichts gefunden. 
Ob hier im Forum vielleicht jemand so nett wäre es nochmal zu probieren, per PN natürlich. GPS Koordinaten wären ein Traum, freue mich aber auch über ne normale Beschreibung am besten vom Schwimmbad Wennigsten.

Wär echt super.

Beste Grüße

Basti


----------



## Unplugged (10. April 2014)

Morgen und / oder Samstag jemand unterwegs? Eher vormittags...


----------



## matzinski (10. April 2014)

Matthias32 schrieb:


> Kann mich wer zur nächsten Frühschicht am So. um 8:00 Uhr am Parkplatz einsacken?
> Matthias


Um kurz vor 8:00 starte ich zu Hause - ich daher wohl nicht. Mein Vorschlag wäre ja immer noch, du kommst wie alle anderen um 8:30 zum Fundament. Wo das ist, solltest du ja jetzt wissen (es ist ganz oben - wenn's irgendwo im BB noch höher geht, bist du noch nicht da  )


----------



## Matthias32 (10. April 2014)

Bin dabei. "Wer sucht der findet" (steht so in der Bibel...).


----------



## moRReSSey (10. April 2014)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde hier mal ein Video bei Euch im Deister gefilmt. Ich hoffe es gefällt euch

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/34924


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. April 2014)

Sterne, Bienchen oder Leninorden gibts leider nur für Helden der Arbeit!


----------



## Scott865 (11. April 2014)

Klasse Wegbeschriebung.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. April 2014)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sterne, Bienchen oder Leninorden gibts leider nur für Helden der Arbeit!




Das scheinen mir nicht die einzigen Parallelen zur sozialistischen Planwirtschaft zu sein...


----------



## moRReSSey (11. April 2014)

Wenn sowas hier nicht erwünscht ist, kann das auch gern direkt gesagt werden....


----------



## mot_liege (11. April 2014)

servus hat jmd vlt nen icb - ich würde gerne mal probesitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (11. April 2014)

mot_liege schrieb:


> servus hat jmd vlt nen icb - ich würde gerne mal probesitzen...


Ich bin zwar nen Stück weg vom Deister (Braunschweig) hab aber nen ICB. Allerdings in XL. Weiß nicht ob dir das weiter hilft.


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. April 2014)

Entspannung bitte! Du hast dein Sternchen von mir natürlich bekommen.
Ich würde aber schon gern wissen, ob ihr im Sommer Zeit habt, bei der Streckenpflege mal zu helfen. Oder ist nur Zeit zum Filmen?


----------



## moRReSSey (12. April 2014)

Klar könnte man mal vorbeikommen und nen Samstag die Schaufel schwingen.


----------



## schappi (12. April 2014)

Könnte oder kann?
Sonntag geht es weiter auf der BMX Bahn.


----------



## matzinski (12. April 2014)

Sonntag ist Frühschicht


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Frühschicht


ich bin morgen mal raus ...


----------



## gloshabigur (12. April 2014)

dabei!


----------



## HaJü__ (12. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Frühschicht



Ich bin dabei!


----------



## stefan64 (12. April 2014)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sterne, Bienchen oder Leninorden gibts leider nur für Helden der Arbeit!





matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Frühschicht


Jadoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kwark (12. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Frühschicht


Dabei


----------



## einer-oje (12. April 2014)

Hi, habe mich gerade angemeldet. Würde gerne mal mitfahren. 
Damit ihr euch nicht langweilt, wäre es klasse, wenn mir mal einer erklärt, wie die Tour abläuft, wann und wo gestartet wird


----------



## Straik (12. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Sonntag ist Frühschicht


ich bin raus. Mangels Kette


nächste Woche dann wieder, viel Spaß euch.


----------



## Bueni (13. April 2014)

Wäre gern dabei, geht aber nicht! Bin noch weg, aber Ostern wieder!


----------



## matzinski (13. April 2014)

einer-oje schrieb:


> Hi, habe mich gerade angemeldet. Würde gerne mal mitfahren.
> Damit ihr euch nicht langweilt, wäre es klasse, wenn mir mal einer erklärt, wie die Tour abläuft, wann und wo gestartet wird



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-deister-teil-4.490221/page-459#post-11859000



Matthias32 schrieb:


> Bin dabei. "Wer sucht der findet" (steht so in der Bibel...).



Verschlafen oder nicht gefunden?


----------



## schappi (18. April 2014)

Hallo Deisterfreun.de
Anlässlich der Übung mit ASB, DRK und Feuerwehr auf dem Ladies und dem Ü30 haben wir über einen 1. Hilfekurs speziell füe Vereinsmitglieder und für MTB Unfälle gesprochen.
Der ASB würde gern einen oder mehrere Spezielle 1. Hilfekurse für uns durchführen Dauer 1 Tag Thema 1. Hilfe bei MTB Unfällen, Kosten 25;- Euronen / Teilnehmer.
Wer hat Interesse? Stefan und ich werden dann mit dem ASB Kurse organisieren.
Bitte in der Liste Eintragen:
List 1. Hilfe bei MTB Unfällen.

1. Stefan
2. Roudy
3. Steffen
4.Hoerman
5. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Übung und Taxi als "Unfallopfer"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (18. April 2014)

Hach, das waren noch Zeiten, als ich noch mit'm Unimog durch'n Wald pflügen durfte.
Habt ihr's den Jungs nicht n bisschen einfach gemacht, mit Taxi als Opfer? Schappi, da wärst du doch geeigneter gewesen...


----------



## schappi (18. April 2014)

einer musste ja die Photos machen
willst du nicht den 1. Hilfekurs mitmachen?#Bei deinen Treckingtouren wäre es doch hilfreich zu lernen wie man sich den Fuss selber amputieren kann wenn man damit in der Bärenfalle steckt?


----------



## Homer_Simplon (19. April 2014)

Ist heute nachmittag jemand im Wald unterwegs? 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## Epinephrin (19. April 2014)

Is *morgen* jemand im Wald (in welchem auch immer) unterwegs? Hab den ganzen Tag Zeit. Nachmittags o. ganztägig. Tourchen o. flowige Trails. Aber keine Hektik o. Endurofaxen!


----------



## matzinski (20. April 2014)

Morgen 8:30 ist Oster Montags Frühschicht.


----------



## kwark (20. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen 8:30 ist Oster Montags Frühschicht.


Da mach ich doch mit!


----------



## Straik (20. April 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen 8:30 ist Oster Montags Frühschicht.



Dabei.


----------



## stefan64 (20. April 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Dabei.


Ich auch


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. April 2014)

Ist morgen (Dienstag) Vormittag jemand im Deister unterwegs?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (21. April 2014)

Am 23./24. August ist Enduro One Rennen am Ochsenkopf, das ist bei mir (Bayreuth) um die Ecke. 
Wer mitfahren will, kann bei mir unterkommen. 
Anmeldung in einer halben Stunde (18 Uhr) hier: http://www.enduro-one.com/news/73-deine-osterueberraschung.html

Gruß aus Punta Ala!
PS: Wen trifft man in Riva?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (25. April 2014)

Ist Sonntag jemand unterwegs? Ganz Hannover fährt ja offensichtlich lieber am Samstag oder gar nicht 
Oder zur Abwechslung mal Frühschicht... Trefft Ihr Euch wieder 08:30 Uhr auf dem Benther Berg?


----------



## Jaho (25. April 2014)

Also ich würde sogar lieber Sonntags fahren  Allerdings ist mein Bike gerade noch in der Werkstatt...


----------



## Scott865 (25. April 2014)

@Unplugged 
Fahrmal Frühschicht, die denken der Hannover-Thread ist zu müde und unmotiviert für 8.30uhr BB.


----------



## matzinski (25. April 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Ist Sonntag jemand unterwegs? Ganz Hannover fährt ja offensichtlich lieber am Samstag oder gar nicht
> Oder zur Abwechslung mal Frühschicht... Trefft Ihr Euch wieder 08:30 Uhr auf dem Benther Berg?


yep


----------



## Unplugged (25. April 2014)

Scott865 schrieb:


> @Unplugged
> Fahrmal Frühschicht, die denken der Hannover-Thread ist zu müde und unmotiviert für 8.30uhr BB.



Interessant... der Hannover- Thread denkt, die Frühschicht fährt nur des Frühstücks am Annaturm wegen in den 
Deister 
Und das auf Einrädern


----------



## Scott865 (25. April 2014)




----------



## matzinski (26. April 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Interessant... der Hannover- Thread denkt, die Frühschicht fährt nur des Frühstücks am Annaturm wegen in den
> Deister
> ...


schon mal richtig - nur dort gibt es das berühmte "Schmalzbrot Hawaii" mit Petersilienpalme



Unplugged schrieb:


> ...Und das auf Einrädern


eher falsch


----------



## Unplugged (26. April 2014)

Na ich schau mir das mal an 
Wir haben ja für morgen anscheinend die Wetterar$chkarte gezogen, also wenn's nicht zu sehr regnet, bin ich 08:30 Uhr oben (ansonsten hab ich keinen Grund, so früh aufzustehen ).


----------



## Straik (26. April 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Na ich schau mir das mal an



Ich schau mir das auch mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueni (26. April 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das auch mal an.


Bemerode morgen nicht, kommen gerade von der Spätschicht!


----------



## kwark (26. April 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das auch mal an.


ick och...


----------



## Unplugged (27. April 2014)

Sorry Frühschicht,, 1. war ich spät dran und 2. hab ich meinen Freilauf zertrampelt 
Wer es schon immer mal wissen wollte: Fußweg vom Benther Berg zurück nach Hannover- Innenstadt dauert ca. 1,5 Stunden...


----------



## matzinski (28. April 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sorry Frühschicht,, 1. war ich spät dran und 2. hab ich meinen Freilauf zertrampelt
> Wer es schon immer mal wissen wollte: Fußweg vom Benther Berg zurück nach Hannover- Innenstadt dauert ca. 1,5 Stunden...


... sollte wohl nicht sein 

Dann bis zum nächsten Versuch.


----------



## Irrlicht (30. April 2014)

Habe Freitagmorgen in der Nähe von Wennigsen ne Brille mitten auf nem Trail gefunden (keine Ahnung wie der heißt leider). Wer sie mir beschreiben kann, kriegt sie wieder! Email an [email protected]


----------



## ollewa85 (1. Mai 2014)

Morgen jemand in Richtung deister unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaho (3. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,

fährt morgen jemand mit der S bahn ab hbf Richtung Deister und hat Lust nen bisschen zu fahren?

VG Jaro


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (3. Mai 2014)

ich mach dann mal morgen 'ne Frühschicht ...


----------



## stefan64 (3. Mai 2014)

Der Rest startet morgen um 9:00 in Altenau.


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Mai 2014)

Mal ne doofe Frage in Raum geworfen hier. Hat wer ne gute HR Nabe mit knackigem Freilaufgeräusch oder die Adapter für die hope evo2 auf schnellspanner hat *grüße*

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Epinephrin (4. Mai 2014)

Will kommende Wo. jemand in den Deister?


----------



## Jaho (4. Mai 2014)

Epinephrin schrieb:


> Will kommende Wo. jemand in den Deister?


ja, ich


----------



## roofrockrider (5. Mai 2014)

Auszug aus
SRAM X1 Gruppe: 1×11 für alle


Während das eine sehr individuelle Angelegenheit ist, darf ein Punkt nicht vergessen werden: Durch die Wahl des Kettenblatts kann man die Bandbreite zwar nicht vergrößern, aber man kann sie in den persönlichen Wohlfühlbereich schieben. Und viele Radfahrer mit denen ich gesprochen habe, ganz egal ob fit oder fett, *Deister* oder Kleinwalsertal, haben mit etwas Rumprobieren für sich herausgefunden: 420 % reichen, _*wenn *_sie im richtigen Bereich angeordnet sind. Wo genau der richtige Bereich liegt, hängt dann wieder von den Oberschenkeln, der Laufradgröße und dem Gelände ab. Für mich persönlich sind 30 Zähne bei 26” und 27,5” bergauf _*und*_ bergab absolut ausreichend - ich trete bei Geschwindigkeiten über 35 km/h aber auch nicht mehr mit.

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05/02/sram-x1-1x11-fuer-kleineres-geld/

*Daraus kann man schließen: Deisterbiker sind fit und Kleinwalsertalbiker sind fett *


----------



## tmf_superhero (5. Mai 2014)

30 | 11-36 reicht für bergauf.
30 | 11-36 reicht mir mittlerweile nicht. Da ich bergab gerne nochmal reintreten möchte und nicht ins leere treten möchte, bin ich mit 34 | 11-36 vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## njoerd (6. Mai 2014)

alternativ kann man sein Ritzelpaket auch auf bis zu 11-42 umbauen.


----------



## matzinski (10. Mai 2014)

Entgegen der Vorhersage von gestern und vorgestern soll morgen früh die Sonne scheinen. Es könnte nur ein wenig windig werden. Aus diesem Grund fällt die "Flugshow" in Melle aus. Zur gewohnten Zeit würd' ich daher wohl zur Frühschicht starten wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (10. Mai 2014)

Wäre interessiert mal als Neuling einzusteigen bei wem der mit bissel zeigt^^

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## exto (10. Mai 2014)

Sich als Neueinsteiger von der Frühschicht "ein bissl was zeigen" lassen, wäre wohl in etwa so, wie sein Sexleben mit einer Nacht mit Theresa Orlowski zu starten.


----------



## damianfromhell (10. Mai 2014)

*wechlach* okay 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gloshabigur (10. Mai 2014)

exto schrieb:


> Sich als Neueinsteiger von der Frühschicht "ein bissl was zeigen" lassen, wäre wohl in etwa so, wie sein Sexleben mit einer Nacht mit Theresa Orlowski zu starten.



ROFL

@Frühschicht
... zurück aus dem Urlaub.. und morgen dabei !


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (10. Mai 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> @Frühschicht
> ... zurück aus dem Urlaub.. und morgen dabei !


Auch dabei ...


----------



## stefan64 (10. Mai 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Entgegen der Vorhersage von gestern und vorgestern soll morgen früh die Sonne scheinen. Es könnte nur ein wenig windig werden. Aus diesem Grund fällt die "Flugshow" in Melle aus. Zur gewohnten Zeit würd' ich daher wohl zur Frühschicht starten wollen


Bin auch dabei.
Ich mach aber nicht die Theresa.


----------



## damianfromhell (10. Mai 2014)

Wähhh ich muss morgen Radln. Mal sehen ob ich die Kollegin zum benther locken kann 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Straik (10. Mai 2014)

Ich bin morgen eher nicht dabei.

Höchstens vielleicht.


----------



## kwark (10. Mai 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Entgegen der Vorhersage von gestern und vorgestern soll morgen früh die Sonne scheinen. Es könnte nur ein wenig windig werden. Aus diesem Grund fällt die "Flugshow" in Melle aus. Zur gewohnten Zeit würd' ich daher wohl zur Frühschicht starten wollen


Dann wird das nix mit Westdeister ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (11. Mai 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> alternativ kann man sein Ritzelpaket auch auf bis zu 11-42 umbauen.



Ich denke im Moment über 11-40 nach ... wer hat bereits umgerüstet und kann mir etwas über den dadurch größeren "Sprung" in der Mitte machen und wie es sich auf dem mega großen 40er Ritzel fährt? Mit ... vorne würde ich wohl ein 32, vielleicht ein 34 wählen ... oder?

Und ... welchen billigen 40er Ritzel - Produzenten könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## matzinski (11. Mai 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Entgegen der Vorhersage von gestern und vorgestern soll morgen früh die Sonne scheinen. ...


Das war wohl nix. Es war eher feucht und cremig. Wenn man nicht dabei war, hat man fast nix verpasst.


----------



## njoerd (12. Mai 2014)

Brook schrieb:


> Ich denke im Moment über 11-40 nach ... wer hat bereits umgerüstet und kann mir etwas über den dadurch größeren "Sprung" in der Mitte machen und wie es sich auf dem mega großen 40er Ritzel fährt? Mit ... vorne würde ich wohl ein 32, vielleicht ein 34 wählen ... oder?
> 
> Und ... welchen billigen 40er Ritzel - Produzenten könnt Ihr empfehlen?



Ich persönlich hab damit keine Erfahrung, nur durchs lesem im XX1 Alternativen - DIY Thread. Lies dich da schlau und deine platzierten Fragen werden auch gern beantwortet


----------



## °Fahreinheit (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo.
Habe am WE zum ersten mal die "BMX-Bahn" gesehen. Beeindruckend. Von oben gesehen finde ich die rechte Line deutlich ansprechender. Lediglich beim ersten Sprung kommt mir die Anfahrt etwas kurz vor. Hat den schon mal jemand ausprobiert?


----------



## Evel Knievel (13. Mai 2014)

Lieber nicht fragen.
Auf der BMX-Bahn ist eine kritische Einschätzung der eigenen fahrtechnischen Möglichkeiten unabdingbar.
Dies beeinflußt in hohem Maße die Lebensdauer der Bikehardware (Rahmen, Laufräder, Knochen), sowie der Software(Organe, Gewebe, usw).


----------



## schappi (13. Mai 2014)

vielleicht sollten wir eine Notrufsäule an der BMX Bahn aufstellen?
Könnte die Rettung von Leuten, die an Selbstüberschätzung leiden vereinfachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (13. Mai 2014)

@°Fahreinheit fährt besser Rad als die meisten anderen hier.


----------



## exto (13. Mai 2014)

Na ja, Josh Bender fährt auch besser, als die Meisten hier. Aber mit der Selbsteinschätzung hat er's nicht so... 

Viele Grüße in den Süden!


----------



## ssiemund (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo Deister-Biker
ich möchte nochmals an unseren Notfall Kurs für Mountainbiker erinnern. Als Termin steht nur noch der 07. Juni zur Verfügung da der ASB aufgrund des geringen Interesse den 31. Mai nicht mehr für uns reservieren konnte. Wer noch mitmachen möchte bitte in die Liste eintragen:http://doodle.com/ss6c52repyzswawr
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## schappi (14. Mai 2014)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> @°Fahreinheit fährt besser Rad als die meisten anderen hier.


Samy
bezieh das bitte nicht auf Fahrenheit, es gibt genügend Biker die sich selber überschätzen, erst neulich ist das auf der Rakete passiert an einem Double, voll auf die Kante des Doubles, 3 gebrochene Brustwirbel, Rettungsdienst und Feuerwehr sind im Deister herumgeirrt, bevor sie die Einsatzstelle gefunden haben, große Verzögerungen in der Rettung, darauf beziehe ich mich.

Wenn Evel sich das eine oder andere Schulterblatt bricht, geht er ja erstmal nach Hause und duscht und dann erst ins Krankenhaus


----------



## 1Tintin (14. Mai 2014)

Fährt heut noch einer?? oder ist es zu Nass


----------



## njoerd (15. Mai 2014)

Was ist denn bitte "zu nass"?


----------



## 1Tintin (15. Mai 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> Was ist denn bitte "zu nass"?


 
 war eine schöne Schlammschlacht, Schmierseife war wie Schmierseife


----------



## °Fahreinheit (15. Mai 2014)

Moin.
Ich wäre jetzt auch nicht direkt auf irgendeinen Sprung los, nur weil hier jemand sagt, dass das grundsätzlich geht. Ich war nur neugierig, ob die Line schon eingefahren wurde. Ich entscheide schon selber, was ich mir zutraue. Respekt habe ich vor den Sprüngen auf jeden Fall.


----------



## damianfromhell (15. Mai 2014)

So Samstag werde ich mich dann wohl auch mal Richtung benther und so begeben endlich mal meine bremse anständig einfahren

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## schaumi (16. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

Kann mir mal bitte jemanddie Gps-Daten oder eine andere Erklärung geben ( Bild mit Markierung von Karte o.ä.),  wo ich auf dem Hauptkamm abbiegen muss, um auf das Barbiegrab und Farnweg usw. zu kommen?

Ich bin bisher immer nur vom Parkplatz Waldkater gestartet...nie von oben. Auf welcherHöhe muss ich denn oben auf dem Kammweg abbiegen???

Danke schon mal für Eure schnelle Hilfe
Gernauch per PN

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (16. Mai 2014)

Ich muss erstmal zum benther finden geschweige den deister xD des viel tragischer 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## turbokeks (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Vormittag irgendwo auf dem Ü30 meinen Sigma BC2209 Targa-Tacho verloren 
Falls ihn zufällig jemand findet und mir wiedergeben möchte, würde ich mich über eine Info sehr freuen 

Besten Dank
turbokeks


----------



## matzinski (17. Mai 2014)

Die Frühschicht startet morgen mal um 8:46 am Bahnhof Empelde per S-Bahn.


----------



## damianfromhell (17. Mai 2014)

Ne ich war heute mal ganz alleine ohne Führung unterwegs.... Bin einfach mal abgebogen.... Toll über all wurzeln und senken. Aber hat Spaß gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stefan64 (17. Mai 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen mal um 8:46 am Bahnhof Empelde per S-Bahn.



Bin dabei.


----------



## Straik (17. Mai 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen mal um 8:46 am Bahnhof Empelde per S-Bahn.


ok


----------



## gloshabigur (17. Mai 2014)

@Frühschicht
... bin morgen leider raus.


----------



## kwark (17. Mai 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


Muss leider absagen


----------



## tom de la zett (17. Mai 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> ok


Was ist denn mit euch los???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straik (17. Mai 2014)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit euch los???



Gewundert hab ich mich ja auch. 
Bin mal auf die Begründung gespannt; hoffentlich was ernstes


----------



## tweetygogo (19. Mai 2014)

Am ersten ist wieder Autofreier Sonntag in Hannover


----------



## sniper69 (19. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein Hesse in Hannover und recht Deister unerfahren. Vor 2 Jahren bin ich mal von Wennigsen aus direkt zum Annatrum hoch, das war es bisher leider. In zwei Wochen wollte ich mal wieder eine kleine Tour dort machen und gleich noch einen MTB Neuling mitnehmen. Hab ihr ein, zwei gute Tipps? Fahrzeit 2-3 Stunden / Höhenmeter möglichst nicht über 600-700.

Des Weiteren bin ich eben auf die News zu den offiziellen Trails gestoßen - Glückwunsch 

Gibt es deine ein Seite mit genaueren Infos? Ich finde leider die Lokalität nicht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus, Daniel.


----------



## wolfk (19. Mai 2014)

sniper69 schrieb:


> In zwei Wochen wollte ich mal wieder eine kleine Tour dort machen und gleich noch einen MTB Neuling mitnehmen. Hab ihr ein, zwei gute Tipps? Fahrzeit 2-3 Stunden / Höhenmeter möglichst nicht über 600-700.



Mal eine kleine Auswahl an Touren:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nydtldcrhksaqdku&referrer=trackList

Hier ist der Ü 30 dabei:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=vbdgnnlkcrtskgxw

Mit Trails:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=onylbrelepydqsms

Oder einfach mal bei gpsies.com nach dem Gewünschten suchen.


----------



## sniper69 (19. Mai 2014)

Super, danke dir!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2014)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin ein Hesse in Hannover und recht Deister unerfahren. Vor 2 Jahren bin ich mal von Wennigsen aus direkt zum Annatrum hoch, das war es bisher leider. In zwei Wochen wollte ich mal wieder eine kleine Tour dort machen und gleich noch einen MTB Neuling mitnehmen. Hab ihr ein, zwei gute Tipps? Fahrzeit 2-3 Stunden / Höhenmeter möglichst nicht über 600-700.
> Des Weiteren bin ich eben auf die News zu den offiziellen Trails gestoßen - Glückwunsch
> ...


 
2-3 Stunden und 700 Höhenmeter läßt nicht viel Luft um viel zu sehen => 30km + 2 Trails

Ab Springe: Jägerallee hoch und dann Jägerstieg und durch den Steinbruch wieder runter.
Ab Barsinghausen: An der Deisteralm parken und dann auf festen Wegen zur Cecilienhöhe und Richtung Teufelsbrücke und Autobahn-A2
Oder wie viele zum Nienstedter Pass dort Richtung Annaturm bergauf, dann entweder am Ende des Parkplatzes links und nach 600-800 m wieder links in den Trail oder 1-2km auf Aspahlt bergauf und dann doppellinks (sicheres fahren auf Wurzeln, Steinen und im nassen von Vorteil)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Mai 2014)

sniper69 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich bin ein Hesse in Hannover und recht Deister unerfahren. Vor 2 Jahren bin ich mal von Wennigsen aus direkt zum Annatrum hoch, das war es bisher leider. In zwei Wochen wollte ich mal wieder eine kleine Tour dort machen und gleich noch einen MTB Neuling mitnehmen. Hab ihr ein, zwei gute Tipps? Fahrzeit 2-3 Stunden / Höhenmeter möglichst nicht über 600-700.
> 
> ...


 
Haben wir euch gestern Abend gegen 21 Uhr am Nienstedter getroffen?


----------



## Stoepel (22. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin absoluter Neuling und habe mir vor kurzem erst ein MTB gekauft. Würde gerne mal eine "leichte" Tour durch den Deister mitmachen. Fährt wer am Sonntag so ab 10 Uhr?


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Mai 2014)

Ich aber ich weiß auch net wo ich da lang muss  lass mich immer über raschen xD

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dukeX (23. Mai 2014)

Moin, ich will mit DH/Freeride anfangen und möchte wissen, ob alle Trails im vollen Umfang auch mit einem Enduro befahrbar sind oder ob ich da dann an gewisse Grenzen stoßen werde und ein DH-Bike doch sinnvoller wäre. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen?

Möchte mir noch ein paar mehr Meinungen einholen, damit ich gezielt mit mehr Sicherheit bei meiner Kaufentscheidun nach Bikes schauen kann.


----------



## njoerd (23. Mai 2014)

Moin* dukeX*, wenn du kompletter MTB Einsteiger bist, dann würde ich dir zu einem Hardtail raten, ganz einfach aus dem Grund, da man bei einem starren Heck den Untergrund spürbar merkt und dafür gefühl bekommt. Damit bist du technisch schon mal ne ganze Ecke weiter als diverse andere Fully Fahrer in der Region ;-)
Steht das ausser Frage musst du wissen, ob du A: gerne schiebst und gern schnell ohne Fahrtechnik bergab kommen willst oder ob du B: gern hochtritts und mind gleichschnell mit Fahrtechnik bergab rauschen willst.
A: ist ein reinrassiges DH Bike
B: Endurorad

Meine persönliche Meinung: ich hab mir wieder ein Enduro zugelegt weil man damit im Deister einfach mehr Spaß hat. Die Reserven die ein DH Rad bringt sind im Deister einfach nicht nötig. Habe (auch wenn das Enduro noch neu ist) einfach mehr Spaß mit einem Enduro im Deister.

Schieß los, wenns gar nicht hilfreich war


----------



## dukeX (23. Mai 2014)

Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort 
Kompletter MTB Einsteiger bin ich nicht wirklich, fahre viel mit meinem Fully (Focus Cypress Pro). Habe damit vor ein paar Tagen auch endlich zum erst mal einen Trail gefunden (müsste Grabweg oder Farnweg gewesen sein, bin mir da nicht ganz sicher) und habe diesen im Schneckentempo befahren, musste dann wegen den vielen Wurzeln aber absteigen, weils mir dann mit dem Bike doch eine Nummer zu hoch war.

Ich möchte halt immer wieder Adrenalinkicks durchs MTB erfahren und ziemlich actionreich über die Trails brettern. Ist jetzt wahrscheinlich noch zu weit gedacht, aber auch höhere Sprünge würde ich gerne machen, wenn ich dann irgendwann soweit bin.
Probleme mit dem Bergaufstieg habe ich eig. auch nicht, da ich Fitness betreibe und Anstrengungen gewohnt bin. Hauptsächlich werde ich im Deister fahren, weil ich dort direkt wohne, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich auch Blut lecken und zu Ausflügen zu Bikerparks tendieren und genau da stehe ich bei meiner Entscheidung in Konfrontation. Ich möchte eben auf längere Zeit mit meinem o.g. Wünschen glücklich werden und weiß nun nicht, ob das Enduro auch so vielfältig eingesetzt werden kann, ohne dass ich es falsch belaste und es dadurch ggf. zu Schrott fahre, was mit einem reinen DH-Bike nicht passiert wäre (klar entsteht der Verschleiß auch bei den DH-Bikes, aber irgendeinen Grund müssen die 200mm Federweg beim DH ja haben, oder nicht?).

Ich suche eben hauptschälich den Kick durch irgendwelche Sprünge oder krasse Abfahrten. Durch Langsames Hochfahren und langsames Runterfahren mit Technik (?) kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das so Spaß machen wird. Der Moment, wenn man mit dem Bike durch die Luft fliegt, wird wohl das sein, was mich am meisten reizen wird. Stelle mir das ähnlich vor wie beim Achterbahnfahren.

Hoffe das war einigermaßen verständlich


----------



## njoerd (23. Mai 2014)

Ich sag mal so, wenn du fahrtechnisch fortgeschritten unterwegs bist, dann wird dir auch der Farnweg nicht zu heftig erscheinen. 
Angenommen du holst dir ein DH Rad (was glaub mir, bergauf schon deutlich anstrengender ist als mit einem Enduro) dann wirst du schnell fahren können, getreu dem Motto "Federweg statt Fahrtechnik". Du kannst halt einfach draufhalten und der Federweg macht das schon.. Ich garantiere dir, auf ein und der selben Strecke ist ein technisch sauberer Enduro Fahrer schneller als ein schlechter DH Fahrer, zumal der DH Fahrer sein Rad kaputt fahren wird und der Enduro Fahrer nicht. Klingt jetzt vielleicht doof, aber das auschlaggebene im MTB Sport ist die Fahrtechnik (dazu gehört nicht nur Kurvenfahren), sie entscheidet darüber wie schnell du wirst und wie lange deine Parts am Rad halten werden, wie gut auf nasser Strecke klarkommst, wie schön es aussieht wenn du du an jemandem vorbei fährst, ob du quer durch die Luft springen kannst, oder wie klug du deine Linie auswählst und abfährst... 

P.S. ich hab deinen ersten Post schon verstanden. Ich will dich einzig und allein davon bewaren ein schlechter Rad fahrer zu werden ;-)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Mai 2014)

Ich kann da evtl. auch was zu beitragen. Ich hatte ein DH-Bike und dann mein aktuelles Enduro bekommen. Alles was ind er Umgegend an Bikeparks zu finden ist (Harz und Sauerland) kann auch mit einem halbwegs langhubigen Enduro (bei mir 170mm) und einem stabilen Laufradsatz abfrühstücken. Und das Bike kann immer noch mehr als mir zutraue.
Den 3m-Drop mit mittelmäßiger Landung bei eher schlechter Fahrtechnik sollte man dem Rad vielleicht ersparen, aber ansosnten halten die Dinger einiges aus, wenn du nicht gerade ein Superleichtcarbon-Enduro schon fast ein AM ist nimmst.

Da das DH-Bike eigentlich nur noch im Keller rumstand hab ich es verkauft, für die vier oder fünf Mal die ich im Jahr im Park bin war es überflüssig. Wenn du irgendwann mal anfängst DH-Rennen zu fahren oder regelmäßig die wirklich dicken Dinger springen zu wollen kannst du nochmal drüber nachdenken dir ein DH-Bike zu kaufen.
Sieh erstmal zu dass du ausreichend Fahrtechnik aufbaust um ein Enduro sauber und schnell zu bewegen, wie Njoerd schon sagte. Hab mir übrigens als Ersatz für das DH-Bike ein AM-Hardtail aufgebaut, weil es durchaus mal eine schöne Abwechslung ist mit wenig bis keinem Federweg durch die Gegend zu fahren, schult das Auge für die Linienwahl 

Der Deister ist für mich Enduroland par excelence! Zum Teil heftige Abfahrten, die man sich selbst verdienen muss. Wenn du da alles hochschieben willst (was anderes wird dir mit nem "echten" DH kaum übrig bleiben, es sei denn du nimmst z.B. ne Sennes mit 2-Fach Kurbel) schaffst du am tag definitiv weniger Trails als mit dem ED.


----------



## dukeX (23. Mai 2014)

Hm, das hört sich überzeugend an. Gibt es in der Nähe irgendwelche Bikerparks o.ä. wo man Enduros und DH's mal auf Strecken ausprobieren kann? Das würde mir bei meinen vielen Gedanken und Fragen im Kopf wahrscheinlich zu Gute kommen.

Nur eine Frage stellt sich mir immer noch: Die Sitze von den DHs sind schräg und tiefer eingesenkt, wohingegen die vom Enduro auf Lenkerhöhe sind. Wie ist das denn mit der Gewichtverteilung nach hinten, fliegt man da beim Enduro doch schon mal eher über den Lenker, weil man sein Gesäß nicht vernünftig hinter den Sattel schieben kann, weil man sich verhackt?


----------



## njoerd (23. Mai 2014)

Also Winterberg hat auf jeden Fall Leihbikes am Start. Winterberg ist aber auch kein Downhill Bikepark (meine Meinung).
Informier dich doch mal bei den Bikeparks Richtung Harz (Schulenberg, Hahnenklee, Braunlage, Thale) Richtung Sauerland (Willingen, Winterberg...) was sie an Leihbikes am Start haben und klär ab ob sie auch Enduros haben und fahr einfach mal damit. 

Ich war vor kurzem in Winterberg mit meinem Enduro (Propain Tyee) und das Ding rennt wie sau. Einzig nervige sind zerbombte Strecke (Bremswellen etc) aber die sind mit jedem Rad schei$$e..... 

Noch mal als Tipp für dich, vergiss den Gedanken an einen DH Bike und leg dir maximal ein Enduro zu und eigne dir Fahrtechnik an. Das wird dich wesentlich weiter bringen. MAl davon abgesehen, dass du dich Geschwindigkeiten die du fahrtechnisch nicht händeln kannst (als Einsteiger) schneller auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückholen (Bodenprobe) als es dir lieb ist ;-) 

Viel Spaß beim Enduro fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Mai 2014)

Hmm, in Andreasberg am X-trail evtl. Da bekommst du Giant Glory (DH) Faith (FR) und Reign SX (irgendwo zwischen FR und ED), und vor allem Schutzausrüstung!
Aber nicht zu spät im Jahr, je später die Saison desto schlechter oft der Servicezustand der Bikes.
Beim X-trail hast du alles von Einsteigerstrecken über Holzkonstruktionen zu eher enge DH-Strecken, die aber verglichen mit Winterberg (alte Dh, kenn es nach dem Umbau noch nicht) noch nicht allzu schwierig sind. Finde ich für den Einstieg in Bikeparks eigentlich recht gelungen.


----------



## njoerd (23. Mai 2014)

Du hast Recht, hab gar nicht an Andreasberg gedacht. DAzu kann ich nichts sagen, aber dazu das Winterberg echt pille palle geworden ist, also war ja noch nie wirklich schwierig der Park, jetzt aber eher einem Family Park gleicht (mit dem Problem der zerbombten Strecken).

Ah was mir das gerade einfällt. Himmelfahrt steht in Winterberg das Dirt Masters Festival an und dort sind sämtliche Bike, Parts und Klamotten Hersteller am Start. Da wird sich sicher was zum testen auf dem Conti Track finden. Hab dort letztes Jahr mein jetziges Enduro testen können.


----------



## dukeX (23. Mai 2014)

Dankeschön für die Antworten  war echt hilfreich

Können die Enduros auch Sprünge wie der 2. (der doch ziemlich berauf und steil runter geht) beim Ladies Only gut wegstecken, selbst wenn da ordentlich Speed drauf ist? Mal abgesehen von der Fahrtechnik, aber wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wird man es als Anfänger niemals ausschließen können den Boden zu küssen und ich werde mich wahrscheinlich sowieso öfter überschätzen, einfach weil ichs nicht lassen kann, Dinge auszuprobieren  möchte zwar nicht sofort wie der erste Mensch die Trails runterballern, aber drüberschleichen nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## matzinski (23. Mai 2014)

Hi,

in der Frühschichtrunde geht der Trend klar in Richtung Hardtail mit Enduro Geo (empf. Federweg vorn zwischen 120-150mm), wobei als Rahmenmaterial CrMo Stahl bevorzugt wird (früher oder später werden sie alle so eins haben ) . Wir fahren damit auch verblockte Alpentrails mit Spaß. Das geht alles.

Warum? Es ist einfach

preiswerter
unkapputbar (mit Ausnahmen)
wartungsarm
und einfach cooler 
M.E. funktionieren solche Bikes wegen der Geo sogar deutlich besser als z.B ein Tourenfully mit 120mm vorn und hinten.

Wenn du die eher einfachen Deistertrails mit 'nem Focus Fully nicht geschmeidig runterkommst, fehlt es wahrscheinlich tatsächlich ein wenig an der Fahrtechnik. Mit 'nen DH-Bike lernt man die nicht. Hör auf njoerd, kauf erst mal keins.

Achso, 'nen Sattel sollte man bergab auf den Trails natürlich absenken. Dazu gehört entweder eine Sattelklemme mit Hebel oder eine Vario Stütze mit Remotehebel ans Bike.


----------



## dukeX (23. Mai 2014)

Naja, das Bike hat vorne 100mm Federweg und hinten weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber auch nicht viel. Als ich die Passagen runtergerollt bin, wo es noch einigermaßen okay war, wurden meine Arme aber auch schon malträtiert und ich hatte wenig Geschwindigkeit drauf. Als dann immer wieder kleinere Löcher oder Rampen, wie man es auch bezeichnen will, fühlte sich das mit dem Bike nicht gesund an. Die Kette hat auch hin und her getanzt^^ Den oberen (und mittleren Teil) bin ich noch runtergerollt, aber bin dann abgestiegen und auf die Waldautobahn rüber, weil ich mit meinem Bike den Trail wegen den o.g. Gründen nicht schnell runterfahren konnte, ergo kein Spaß gemacht hat (mit dem Bike).

Fahrtechnik besitze ich auch nicht, bin auch eher immer einfach spontan drauf los gefahren; meistens bis zum Fernsehturm, dann zum Annaturm und dann schnell wieder runter. Aber man braucht doch auch fürs DH Fahren Fahrtechnik, sonst rollt man sich doch immer wieder mit dem Bike... angenommen ich nehme Fahrtechnikstunden mit dem DH Bike und kann mit dem Bike dann mehr (heftigere) Sachen anstellen als mit einem Enduro, dann lohnt es sich doch nicht erst ein paar Tausender fürn Enduro hinzublättern und dann ein paar Jahre später nochmal ein paar Tausender für ein DH Bike zu blechen. Mir gehts ja auch vielmehr um Speed, Action und Spaß, als irgendwelche Touren über Trails zu fahren - möchte damit aber nicht sagen, dass man mit Touren keinen Spaß hätte, nur ich wills etwas extremer.

Rein optisch (ja, ich weiß, die inneren Werte zählen) sehen die hinteren Dämpfer auch eher ziemlich unstabil aus für das, was ich mir so im Kopf zusammenreime, machen zu wollen.  Habe aber wahrscheinlich auch noch keine vernünftige Vorstellung von dem, was diese Dinger wirklich leisten können, da ich außer meinem jetzigen Bike noch nie ein anderes gefahren bin.

Werde wohl nicht drum rum kommen Bikes zu testen und dann mal zu schauen, was meinen Vorstellungen entspricht. Wird wohl das beste sein. Danke für eure Meinungen zu dem Thema.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (23. Mai 2014)

Nimm es mir nicht übel, kann es sein dass du im Grunde keine Ahnung hast wie man ein Fahrwerk abstimmt? Dein aktuelles Bike hat sicher nicht viele Optionen, aber auch da kann man genug falsch machen dass es sich unschön fährt. 
Und Enduros und DH-Bikes haben meistens noch viel mehr Knöpfe an denen man rumdrehen kann.

Woher der Eindruck mit den Dämpfern weil DH-Bikes meistens Stahlfedern haben? Und du eignest dir besser die Fahrtechnik mit nem Enduro an als mit nem DH-Bike...


----------



## dukeX (23. Mai 2014)

Nein, habe keine Ahnung und es hat wenig Optionen. Als Jugendlicher hat mich sowas nicht interessiert, wollte immer nur schnell sein, Action und Spaß haben. Bezüglich den Dämpfern meines jetzigen Bikes habe ich vor kurzem aber angefangen immer wieder daran rumzufummeln und die Einstellungen zu verändern. Habe mehreres ausprobiert und getestet. Das Bike habe ich jetzt schon vier Jahre.
Ich weiß worauf du hinaus wills und ich wünsche mir schon, dass ich mich in den vier Jahren besser um das Bike gekümmert hätte. Dass solche Bikes gewartet werden müssen und sein Fahrer schon Ahnung haben sollte ist mir klar. Ich werde auch keine mehrere tausend Euro ausgeben, um das Bike durch nicht vorhandenes KnowHow zu zerstören. Dass ich mir Wissen aneignen muss, wie was funktioniert etc. ist Fakt und werde ich auch tun. Nur ist es einfacher es zu tun für etwas, was einem Spaß bringt/bringen wird, als dass ich mich jetzt hinsetze und mein altes Bike studiere, wenn ich eh mit dem MTB richtig anfangen will (was bestimmt noch ein Jahr dauern wird, da ich noch spare), wofür ich ein richtiges Bike brauche.


Zu den Stahlfedern: Ja, daran liegt es. Es sieht einfach so unstabil aus für jemanden ohne Ahnung 
Habe jetzt eben das Specialized Enduro Evo gefunden und das hat auch Stahlfedern, das wäre ein Kompromiss mit meiner jetzigen Meinung. Aber wenn mich jemand über meine Meinung über die Nichststahlfederdämpfer belehren kann, dann soll er dies auch bitte tun. Ich habe es bisher immer so gelesen, dass Stahldmäpfer stabiler sind.


----------



## LocoFanatic (23. Mai 2014)

kurz off-topic: ich will morgen (Sa) vormittag (11-14 Uhr) Ostdeister (Laube & Co) fahren. Kommt jemand mit? (Starte in Springe)
Wege sind zur Zeit ein Traum: Staubschmiere ist runtergeregnet, die Matschpfützen neu aufgefüllt, und morgen soll es nicht mal mehr regnen!!! Beste Bedingungen 

back-2-topic: @dukeX  :  nimm dir erstmal kein DH-Boliden. Damit machst du wahrscheinlich 2-3 Abfahren pro Tag im Deister. Mit einem Rad, das du hochtreten kannst, sind es eher doppelt so viele. Und die Räder mit 140 - 170 mm Federweg sind auch ausreichend stabil gebaut.


----------



## Scott865 (23. Mai 2014)

Du hast Deine Entscheidung doch schon getroffen.
Dann kauf Dir in einem Jahr dein Bike und solange kannst Du ja schon mal anfangen Dich mit Deinem Aktuellen auseinander zu setzen um die Wartezeit zu überbrücken.
Und glaub es ruhig, die DHiller UND Enduroteile halten defintiv mehr aus als Du  (nachdem was du Dir so erträumst).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (23. Mai 2014)

Hol dir ein enduro oder ein hardtail! Ist der beste Kompromiss, gerade für den deister. Ich bin 1986 zwangsläufig komplett starr angefangen, habe dann Ende 90iger auf fully aufgerüstet, um dann zur Jahrtausendwende azf das dh bike umzusatteln. Danach kamen einige Jahre bike-abstinenz. Mit den modernen enduros kam der fahrspass zurück. Heut bin ich beim freerider gelandet, knapp unter 16kg, bergauf dank zweifach tretbar, und begab geil
By the way, die aktuellen enduros können echt was.
Aber in einem muss ich meinen vorrednern beipflichten: fahrtechnik lernst du mit dem hardtail! Das wichtigste ist der Blick für die spur!!!
Gruss, wolfi
Ps: mein rollator: 





vrom schmartpfon


----------



## dukeX (23. Mai 2014)

Okay, dankeschön. Also radelt ihr mit den Bike relativ entspannt hoch, schraubt oben den Sattel bisschen runter und fahrt dann bergab über Stock, Stein, Geröll, Rampen und was die Trails so alles hergeben in hoher Geschwindigkeit?

Zum Hochtreten (ich muss es eh selbst ausprobieren, aber man kann ja schon mal fragen): Ist das mit einem DH  wirklich so viel schwerer als mit einem Enduro, die paar Kilos mehr werden wohl nicht den Unterschied machen, sondern eher die Schaltung, richtig? Aber wenn ich Bergauf mit meinem jetzigen fahre, dann schalte ich auch auf den niedrigsten Gang um hoch zu kommen. Das Bike wiegt so ca. 14 KG + Rucksackgewicht = 17kg und das war jetzt nicht der Untergang.

@wolfi, dein Bike sieht ziemlich nett aus, wie heißt das denn? 
Und gibt es außer dem Specialized Enduro EVO noch andere Enduros mit Stahlfedern hinten?


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. Mai 2014)

Zum Trail selbst kann man eventuell mit einem DH Bike fahren, aber Touren bitte nicht.
Du kannst dir ja mal ein DH Bike angucken, dann ist es wohl logisch das man einem DH Bike keine Touren fährt.
Enduro = 2 Kettenblätter 11/36 Kassette 10 Fach. Das ist sehr entspannend. Runter sowie bergauf.
DH Bike = 1 Kettenblatt 11/24 oder 11/28 Kassette 7 Fach. Meistens ist Standard ein 36er Blatt montiert. Damit wird jede Bergauffahrt zur Qual. Außer man ist trainiert wie ein Bock.
Tipp wie es Njoerd auch sagt: Enduro mit 160mm FW und du hast im Deister deinen Spaß. Ich bin den Weg über das CC Hardtail und dann zum Fully gegangen.
Ich fahre als Zweitbike das Enduro Evo. Ganz ehrlich, Stahlfeder steht dem Bike richtig gut. Dank dem tiefen Schwerpunkt (und einer kurzen Kurbel) fährt sich der Hobel fast wie ein DH Bike.


----------



## wolfi (23. Mai 2014)

@dukeX: ist ein alutech sennes. Eigendlich ein dh Rahmen, der aber die Möglichkeit bietet zweifach zu fahren und durch den steilen sitzwinkel gut bergauf geht. Hat aber nen Luftdämpfer

vrom schmartpfon


----------



## sundancer (24. Mai 2014)

Ein reinrassiger DH-Rahmen eignet sich aufgrund der Geometrie und des meistens sehr plueschigen Fahrwerks einfach nicht zum bergauf fahren! Kann aber den Vorrednern nur zustimmen: Wenn du 90% deiner Bikezeit im Deister verbringst und dir nicht zwei Bikes anschaffen willst, hol dir nen Enduro. 
Und keine Angst vor Luftdaempfern. Die werden inzwischen auch oft in DH Bikes verbaut. Viele Gabeln arbeiten heute auch mit Luft, auch an FR und DH Bikes.
Ich fahre inzwischen mit meinem 160mm Federweg am Enduro auch fast alles, was ich mit dem DH Bike auch fahre. Inkl. Sprünge und Drops.
Ich habe mir fuer den Spaß noch nen Hardtail zusätzlich gegönnt. Das Hardtail macht z.B. In den Bikeparks Sankt Andreasberg und Winterberg extrem viel Spaß.

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Spasshardtail:


----------



## Straik (24. Mai 2014)

@Bueni, Hajü, Hitzi, Kwark:

Viel Spaß am Alfsee! Bleibt heile und pannenfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (24. Mai 2014)

gibt es morgen eine frühschicht?


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (24. Mai 2014)

Ich bin gerade erst vom DH Bike auf ein Enduro umgestiegen. Es war einfach zuviel Arbeit das Ding auf den Berg zu kriegen.
Bergab zählt im Deister auch weniger die Menge an Federweg als eher die Qualität davon (Ansprechverhalten, Zugstufe)


----------



## Mzungu (24. Mai 2014)

keine frühschicht morgen?!


----------



## matzinski (24. Mai 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> keine frühschicht morgen?!


Doch, wie üblich 8:30 BB.


----------



## gloshabigur (24. Mai 2014)

Frühschicht?
Dabei!


----------



## Mzungu (24. Mai 2014)

8:30 oben am plateau? dann sag ich mal - bin dabei.


----------



## stefan64 (24. Mai 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> Dabei!


Ikke och.


----------



## Scott865 (24. Mai 2014)

Ich würde gerne, aber morgen ist verplant.Hab eben mal im Liveticker vom Alfsee nach gesehen sind noch alle dabei.
Denkt dran morgen ist Europawahl.


----------



## Mzungu (25. Mai 2014)

Danke an die Frühschicht - hat Spaß gemacht! Werde mich euch sicherlich nochmal anschließen.


----------



## vicangp (26. Mai 2014)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Trails gestern Abend schon gut anbegtrocknet waren? Oder gab es vom Gewitter noch viele Wassertümpel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (26. Mai 2014)

Also im benther standen sogar noch vor dem Gewitter ein paar schlammlöcher von teils beachtlicher tiefe 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzinski (26. Mai 2014)

vicangp schrieb:


> Hi,
> kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Trails gestern Abend schon gut anbegtrocknet waren? Oder gab es vom Gewitter noch viele Wassertümpel?


Kommt drauf an wo man unterwegs ist. Am Ausgang Grenzweg stand der Schlamm gestern mittag noch bis Unterkante Nabenachse - auch sonst dort eher cremige Verhältnisse. "No foot" runterzukommen, war mal wieder nicht möglich


----------



## philipp_91 (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo,
ich komme aus Schaumburg und war vor Uhrzeiten mal im Deister....wenn ich Ü30, ladies only farnweg, grabweg usw fahren will wo parke ich am besten und findet man die Trails auf anhieb?
Besten dank schonmal für die Antworten!


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Mai 2014)

Seit wann ist denn der *Feggendorfer Trail* durch Baumfällarbeiten blockiert ?

Ich wollte diesen gestern mit 2 buddys absurfen. Wir haben noch nicht mal den Einstieg gefunden.

Ist der *Feggendorfer Trail* weiter unten noch fahrbar ?


----------



## njoerd (26. Mai 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn der *Feggendorfer Trail* durch Baumfällarbeiten blockiert ?
> 
> Ich wollte diesen gestern mit 2 buddys absurfen. Wir haben noch nicht mal den Einstieg gefunden.
> 
> Ist der *Feggendorfer Trail* weiter unten noch fahrbar ?



Jo moin, blockiert ist der schon länger, kanns gar nicht genau sagen, so ~8 Wochen glaub ich. 
Ich schätze mal so ~40% kann man unten noch fahren. (War aber das letzte mal so vor 2 Wochen dort)


----------



## wichtigisimwald (26. Mai 2014)

War gestern dort..

Nach wie vor alles im oberen Teil mit gerodetem Gedöns blockiert.

Fahrbar ist es erst ab dem bewaldeten Teil, der die kleinen Kurven etc. hat.


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Mai 2014)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> War gestern dort..
> 
> Nach wie vor alles im oberen Teil mit gerodetem Gedöns blockiert.
> 
> Fahrbar ist es erst ab dem bewaldeten Teil, der die kleinen Kurven etc. hat.



schade, aber wie kommt man dann zu den unteren 40% mit den kleinen Kurven ?


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Mai 2014)

philipp_91 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich komme aus Schaumburg und war vor Uhrzeiten mal im Deister....wenn ich Ü30, ladies only farnweg, grabweg usw fahren will wo parke ich am besten und findet man die Trails auf anhieb?
> Besten dank schonmal für die Antworten!



Am Waldkater Wennigsen parken und immer bergauf zum Annaturm radeln.
Oben angekommen ein paar Biker fragen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (26. Mai 2014)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> schade, aber wie kommt man dann zu den unteren 40% mit den kleinen Kurven ?



Vor dem letzten Teil kreuzen ja 2x Querwege den ursprünglichen Trail.

Man man muss sich halt da runter kämpfen, zwischendrin findet man auch die ursprüngliche Spur wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (26. Mai 2014)

Donnerstag bei gutem Wetter "Herrentagsdeisterausflug á la Deisterkreisel light" mit ein paar Trails, Einkehr an einem der Türme (inkl. Alkoholopferbeschau) und zum Abschluss ein, zwei Bierchen 

Aufgrund der Bergaufschwäche zweier Teilnehmer sind keine sportlichen Höchstleistungen zu erwarten , aber fit genug, um nach dem Trail nicht in der MHH aufzuwachen, solltet Ihr schon sein 
Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt folgt noch, je nach Beteiligung.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Mai 2014)

Oha, passt bloß auf, daß ihr nicht ein paar Schnapsleichen auf den Trails erwischt...


----------



## Unplugged (26. Mai 2014)

Das Thema hatten wir doch letztes Jahr schon: zwei - drei Äste dran legen, etwas Erde drauf und fertig ist der Kicker


----------



## Muellbeutel (26. Mai 2014)

Beim Feggendorfer müsste wohl einfach mal jemand aufräumen... Aber wer hat schon für soetwas Zeit


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. Mai 2014)

Das sollte mal jemand machen. Manchmal pilgern ein paar Mainzelmännchen durch den Deister, vielleicht haben die ja Zeit.


----------



## roofrockrider (26. Mai 2014)

nur leider ist der *Feggendorfer Trail* so stark zugelegt das man noch nicht mal mehr die ursprüngliche Linie sehen kann wo sie mal war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (26. Mai 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Aufgrund der Bergaufschwäche zweier Teilnehmer sind keine sportlichen Höchstleistungen zu erwarten , aber fit genug, um nach dem Trail nicht in der MHH aufzuwachen, solltet Ihr schon sein


Hört sich interessant an  Wenn ich die Uhrzeit zeitnah weiß, kann ich das hoffentlich einplanen und wäre dabei...


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Mai 2014)

Schade, schon wieder ein natürlich entstandener, naturbelassener Trail weniger. Traurig...


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Mai 2014)

Hm misten ich bin am Vatertag wohl aufm vatertagscruise vom cruiser Syndikat 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## njoerd (27. Mai 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Donnerstag bei gutem Wetter "Herrentagsdeisterausflug á la Deisterkreisel light" mit ein paar Trails



klingt erstmal fair.


----------



## Qwertzi83 (27. Mai 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Donnerstag bei gutem Wetter "Herrentagsdeisterausflug á la Deisterkreisel light" mit ein paar Trails, Einkehr an einem der Türme (inkl. Alkoholopferbeschau) und zum Abschluss ein, zwei Bierchen
> 
> Aufgrund der Bergaufschwäche zweier Teilnehmer sind keine sportlichen Höchstleistungen zu erwarten , aber fit genug, um nach dem Trail nicht in der MHH aufzuwachen, solltet Ihr schon sein
> Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt folgt noch, je nach Beteiligung.




Sind da dann nur "Herren" erwünscht? ;-)


----------



## Unplugged (27. Mai 2014)

Qwertzi83 schrieb:


> Sind da dann nur "Herren" erwünscht? ;-)



Sieh mal einer an, fährst Du also doch noch Fahrrad, ja  Natürlich nicht, Du bist herzlich willkommen 



H/WF-Honk schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an  Wenn ich die Uhrzeit zeitnah weiß, kann ich das hoffentlich einplanen und wäre dabei...



Was willst Du denn da einplanen? Irgendwann vormittags, schätze mal so gegen elf oder sowas?! Treffpunkt wird wohl entweder Parkplatz Waldkater oder Nienstedter Pass, oder vorher schon Hannover HBF.


----------



## Scott865 (27. Mai 2014)

@Unplugged 

Bin dabei.Ist Hbf Startpunkt und wann gehts los?


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Mai 2014)

Moinsen!

Da ja einige von Euch sicher in Winterberg anzutreffen sein werden, hier ein Hinweis:
Kostenlose Fahrtechnikkurse mit meinem Teamkollegen Daniel von Kossak am Stand von Propain Bikes! (Datum im Bild ist falsch). Dieses Wochenende!

Wer von Euch kommt nach Winterberg und wer nach Willingen?

Gruß,
Johann


----------



## Qwertzi83 (28. Mai 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sieh mal einer an, fährst Du also doch noch Fahrrad, ja  Natürlich nicht, Du bist herzlich willkommen



Musste leider ne etwas längere Verletzungspause machen. Jetzt trau ich mich auch nur mit, weil ich was von zwei unfitten gelesen habe ;-)


----------



## Unplugged (28. Mai 2014)

Sorry Leute, da das Wetter verdammt nochmal ein Ar$chl0ch ist, haben wir die Tour für morgen gecancelt. 
Das Ganze wird in einer der nächsten Wochen nachgeholt, ok ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (28. Mai 2014)

Ihr seid mir ja Schönwetterbiker. Morgen sind immerhin 3 Std Sonne angesagt und nur 40% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Was ist daran schlecht? Deisterwetter halt. Ist doch tippitoppi.

http://www.wetteronline.de/wetter/barsinghausen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. Mai 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, da das Wetter verdammt nochmal ein Ar$chl0ch ist, haben wir die Tour für morgen gecancelt.
> Das Ganze wird in einer der nächsten Wochen nachgeholt, ok ?


Tjaja, mein Leben ist zwar kompliziert (deshalb der Wunsch nach Planung), aber ich bin kein Schönwetterfahrer  Macht nüscht, fahre jetzt Freitag morgen, ca. 9.15 Uhr ab Waldkater 2-3 Trails. Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte, einfach Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Unplugged (28. Mai 2014)

Das hat weniger mit dem morgigen Wetter, sondern mit dem Dauerregen der letzten beiden Tage zu tun, der einige Trails sicher ganz schön versaut hat. Ü30 und Ladies sind nach den Wassermassen auch raus, also haben wir uns dagegen entschieden, that's it... Und von oben bis unten voll mit Matsch setze ich mich ungern zur Einkehr am Turm hin und das war ja ursprünglich erklärter Bestandteil der Tour. Das kann man dann ausnahmsweise auch mal auf einen trockeneren Tag verschieben.


----------



## Scott865 (28. Mai 2014)

Entspann dich. Die wollen nur sticheln.

Nee das wäre Morgen nicht lustig. Kann ich verstehen.


----------



## Flashy (29. Mai 2014)

Naja dann eben nächste Woche.  Dann habe ich noch zeit mein neuen Teile zu verbauen . 

Frohen Vatertag btw


----------



## Brook (29. Mai 2014)

Wann wo treffen für was für eine Tour ... morgen (Freitag)?!


----------



## Unplugged (29. Mai 2014)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Entspann dich


short fuse


----------



## See-R (30. Mai 2014)

Moin Moin zusammen!!

Ich wollte mir paar Freunden am kommenden Sonntag 01.06. im Deister biken... uns wurde gesagt, dass man da 4€ zahlt und ganze 8 Trails geniessen kann...
jetzt kommen wir extra aus OL und WHV und würden gerne nach Adresse fragen wo wir denn hin müssen 
kann mir vielleicht einer weiter helfen ??

LG
Richard


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. Mai 2014)

Man zahlt gar nichts und kann alle trails geniessen, so oft man möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Mai 2014)

@See-R: wo hast du denn erfahren das man 4 euro zahlen muss ?


----------



## See-R (30. Mai 2014)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> @See-R: wo hast du denn erfahren das man 4 euro zahlen muss ?


ist ja auch nicht so wichtig ...
wo liegt dieser Park oder diese Trails ??
Hat jemand ne Anschrift??


----------



## tom de la zett (30. Mai 2014)

Also das Geld nimmt hier jeder gern  
Offiziell wirst du es dagegen wohl nirgends los werden...


----------



## tom de la zett (30. Mai 2014)

See-R schrieb:


> ist ja auch nicht so wichtig ...
> wo liegt dieser Park oder diese Trails ??
> Hat jemand ne Anschrift??


Der Deister liegt südwestlich von Hannover.  Gib einfach Springe oder Bad Nenndorf  ein.  Dazwischen werdet ihr fündig.  ;-)


----------



## wolfk (30. Mai 2014)

See-R schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir paar Freunden am kommenden Sonntag 01.06. im Deister biken... uns wurde gesagt, dass man da 4€ zahlt



Dein Obolus darfst du aber gerne hier entrichten:
http://deisterfreun.de/index.php/spendenkonto/
Ich vermute mal, dass neben den ungezählten Arbeitsstunden der Trailbauer auch ein Bedarf an Bargeld (Versicherung, Beschilderung usw.) besteht.......


----------



## See-R (30. Mai 2014)

also sind das doch extra ausgebaute Trails?? Hat jemand bitte bitte einen GoogleMaps-Link zum Parkplatz vor Ort für mich??? Wir suchen schon mit drei mann danach und finden nun nichts passendes. Das wäre sehr nett!!


PS: Das mit Spende werde ich an meine Gruppe weiter geben 


LG Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

See-R schrieb:
			
		

> also sind das doch extra ausgebaute Trails?? Hat jemand bitte bitte einen GoogleMaps-Link zum Parkplatz vor Ort für mich??? Wir suchen schon mit drei mann danach und finden nun nichts passendes. Das wäre sehr nett!!
> 
> 
> PS: Das mit Spende werde ich an meine Gruppe weiter geben
> ...


Ja die trails sind ausgebaut und kann man nutzen. Aber immer freundlich zum forster sein


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

So männers ich hab morgen frei also wer radlt den moin? Ich brauch endlich mal nen Führer *hust* 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

sag das mit dem Führer nicht zu laut, sonst bricht wieder der krieg aus


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Looool  ne ma im ernst iwer der einfach Bock hat ne runde zu drehen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

joar wohl schon =)


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Ja einfach Iwo verabreden und los. Bin zwar *Anfänger * aber hart im nehmen soweit.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

du macht nichts, ich bin auch recht neu wieder dabei =)


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Immerhin würde ich net mit dem classic in starr fahren sondern später youngtimer oder sowas mit vorn und hinten Federweg 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Immerhin würde ich net mit dem classic in starr fahren sondern später youngtimer oder sowas mit vorn und hinten Federweg
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


joar sowas in der art wa


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Ja also mitnm maverick. Läuft des Dingen  sag ne Zeit und Ort ich richte mich da nach dir 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

ich überleg ob wa uns einfach am hbf treffen und von da dann mitm zug zum deister


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Det wäre cool des find ich wenigstens xD

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

11 Uhr hbf? Dann ab nach Egestorf am Deister =) also Fahrkarte nicht vergessen


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Da war was 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Da war was
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


ich muss aber auch mal gucken was ich da für nen ticket brauch  vorn am Haupteingang?


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Jup an der sollen Statue da 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (30. Mai 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Jup an der sollen Statue da
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


Unterm Schwanz


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Mai 2014)

Genau *lach*

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vicangp (1. Juni 2014)

Hi, war jetzt schon ein paar mal im Deister unterwegs und bin bisher Barbiegrab,Ladies Only,Ü30 und Farnweg(?) gefahren. Fahre meistens von Wennigsen oder Egestorf los. Wollte gern mal mehr vom Deister erkunden, aber nur in der Hoffnung auf ein paar nette Trails. Kann mir jemand eine Tour empfehlen vllt auch ein bisschen gernauer beschreiben wo die Trails liegen? Fahre seit letztdem Jahr Herbst, also eher noch nicht so super gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (1. Juni 2014)

ich wäre schon froh irgend nen trail zu finden von den besagten bzw zu wissen was was ist


----------



## Scott865 (1. Juni 2014)

Genaue Details zu den Trails werdet ihr hier nicht bekommen.
Das ist hier so.
Entweder ihr schaut auf euren Touren ein bissel links+rechts(Trails gibt es genug) oder ihr schliesst euch irgendwem an. Seit euch aber darüber im Klaren das die Leute gut fit sind.Deswegen vielleicht auch das no response Verhalten.
Eins noch, schreibt nicht sofort das ihr neu seit. Es gibt genug die sich nach einer Tour nicht mehr gemeldet haben bzw.groß ankündigen das sie dabei sind und man nie mehr von denen gehört hat.
Nix gegen euch aber das ist nichts ungewöhnliches hier.


----------



## Dease (2. Juni 2014)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Seit euch aber darüber im Klaren das die Leute gut fit sind. Deswegen vielleicht auch das no response Verhalten.



Ich bezweifele ganz stark, dass das etwas mit dem Fitnesszustand zu hat.


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Juni 2014)

Nuja ich bin vllt technisch net der schnellste bzw ich hab noch net die sicherheit für große sprünge aber sooo langsam bin ich wohl auch net.

So schnell wird man mich auch net los ich arbeite ja in nem recht bekannten mtb geschäft in hannover daher immer dort anzutreffen 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scott865 (2. Juni 2014)

Nun nimm mal das FIT nicht päbstlicher als der Pabst.Kennt in deinen recht bekannten mtb geschäft keiner ein paar gute Trails?

@Dease 
Ich wollte nicht mit der Tür ins Haus fallen.


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Juni 2014)

Doch doch aber mit leo und seinen jungs komme ich dann doch net mit xD

Und körperlich mache ich mir um meine fitness keine sorgen 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (2. Juni 2014)

Scott865 schrieb:


> Genaue Details zu den Trails werdet ihr hier nicht bekommen.
> Das ist hier so.
> Seit euch aber darüber im Klaren das die Leute gut fit sind.....Deswegen vielleicht auch das no response Verhalten.





Dease schrieb:


> Ich bezweifele ganz stark, dass das etwas mit dem Fitnesszustand zu hat.


Das "No Reponse"-Verhalten ist wohl mehr ein Elitedenken........
Ob es aber auf die Dauer den gewünschten Erfolg bringt?
Da sind schon ganz andere Mauern eingestürzt.


----------



## tmf_superhero (2. Juni 2014)

Ganz ehrlich...jeder wird mitgenommen. Man muss sich nur mit den entsprechenden Leuten zusammen tun bzw. sie einfach direkt ansprechen.
So habe ich es damals auch gemacht. Als damaliger HT Fahrer und totaler Fahrtechnik Rookie wurde ich auf jedes Trail mitgenommen. Auch wenn ich die Trails nicht immer mochte. Aber desto öfter ich mitgefahren bin desto sicherer wurde ich. Also das "no response" Verhalten ist quatsch !! Man muss auch selber auf die "Elite" zu gehen und einfach nett fragen. So schwer ist das nicht.
Auch wenn manche schneller das Trails runter kommen, sie warten.  Mir ist es noch nie passiert, das die wartenden einfach weiter gefahren sind obwohl ich noch auf dem Trail war.


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Juni 2014)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...jeder wird mitgenommen. Man muss sich nur mit den entsprechenden Leuten zusammen tun bzw. sie einfach direkt ansprechen.
> So habe ich es damals auch gemacht. Als damaliger HT Fahrer und totaler Fahrtechnik Rookie wurde ich auf jedes Trail mitgenommen. Auch wenn ich die Trails nicht immer mochte. Aber desto öfter ich mitgefahren bin desto sicherer wurde ich. Also das "no response" Verhalten ist quatsch !! Man muss auch selber auf die "Elite" zu gehen und einfach nett fragen. So schwer ist das nicht.
> Auch wenn manche schneller das Trails runter kommen, sie warten.  Mir ist es noch nie passiert, das die wartenden einfach weiter gefahren sind obwohl ich noch auf dem Trail war.




ist ja net so als würde ich net fragen ne.... aber ich weiß netmal wer die elite hier ist oder geschweige den wer wann fährt... und ich gestehe aufm sonntag die frühschicht des wohl doch ne nummer zu hoch


----------



## Dease (2. Juni 2014)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich...jeder wird mitgenommen. Man muss sich nur mit den entsprechenden Leuten zusammen tun bzw. sie einfach direkt ansprechen.
> So habe ich es damals auch gemacht. Als damaliger HT Fahrer und totaler Fahrtechnik Rookie wurde ich auf jedes Trail mitgenommen. Auch wenn ich die Trails nicht immer mochte. Aber desto öfter ich mitgefahren bin desto sicherer wurde ich. Also das "no response" Verhalten ist quatsch !! Man muss auch selber auf die "Elite" zu gehen und einfach nett fragen. So schwer ist das nicht.
> Auch wenn manche schneller das Trails runter kommen, sie warten.  Mir ist es noch nie passiert, das die wartenden einfach weiter gefahren sind obwohl ich noch auf dem Trail war.




Genau so kenne ich das auch!

@wolfk: Das mit dem Elite-Denken ist genauso ein Quatsch, wie die Aussage zum Fitnesszustand. Ich habe noch von niemanden vorab ein Leistungstest verlangt, bevor er sich angeschlossen hat!

Das im Netz die Traileinstiege nicht veröffentlicht werden, hat wohl eher etwas mit dem ganzen Theater rund um die Trails und das Biken im Deister zu tun.


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Juni 2014)

des denke ist auch eher der grund... also falls wer samstag böcke hat mit mir nach feierabend ne entspannte runde zu drehen der darf mich mitnehmen


----------



## Scott865 (2. Juni 2014)

Das mit dem Fit hat ein bisschen mehr unerwähnten Kontext als mein erster Post erahnen lässt. Legt doch nicht alles auf die verdammte Goldwaage. Genau wie, Elitedenken. Wie kann man sich an solchen Worten nur aufhängen.

Wer den Biss hat, naja der beißt sich halt durch. Wer nicht der hat halt viel Geld für nen teuren Staubfänger ausgegeben. Mir ist das doch Banane.


----------



## njoerd (3. Juni 2014)

spannende Diskussion


----------



## matzinski (3. Juni 2014)

Wenn man zusammen mit anderen Sport treiben will, sucht man sich normalerweise eine Truppe aus, die leistungsmäßig in etwa zu einem paßt. Sonst ist man entweder unter- oder überfordert. Beides macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß - auch nicht den anderen der Truppe, der man sich angeschlossen hat. Das hat nichts mit Elitedenken zu tun. Das Leistungsvermögen aller muss schon in etwa zusammenpassen. Wenn man sich da überschätzt, kann es auch schon mal gefährlich werden - alles schon erlebt. Auch wenn die Fitness stimmt - um die eine oder andere Tour mitfahren zu können, muss auch entsprechende Fahrtechnik vorhanden sein. Deshalb nicht böse sein, wenn nicht jeder, der sich hier meldet, sofort zum Mitbiken eingeladen wird. 

Die Frühschicht ist und bleibt 'ne offene Truppe. Der Termin jeden Sonntag ist fix. Jeder, der mit will, darf mit. Man sollte sich aber darüber im Klaren sein, dass das keine Anfängerrunde mit Welpenschutzprogramm ist.


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juni 2014)

Weiß ich z.b. daher meine frage zum samstag eben.

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Weiß ich z.b. daher meine frage zum samstag eben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2



Ich bin Samstag wahrscheinlich im Deister unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juni 2014)

Cool wann den ca? Hab um13uhr feierabend und würde vei atb starten iwo

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin da zeitlich flexibel. Halten wir erstmal Samstag nach deinem Feierabend fest...vielleicht schließt sich ja der ein oder andere noch an.


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juni 2014)

Klingt nach nem plan was?  machen wa so. Wo treffen wir uns dann?

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2014)

Naja, wie kommst du normalerweise dahin? Eher per Rad ab H oder ab Waldkater?


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juni 2014)

Rad oder bahn ne  bin aber auch erst einmal mit rad und einmalmit bahn hin

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juni 2014)

ach und hannoveraner ich würde meinen ich seh nen gelben aufkleber auf deinem enduro


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2014)

Ok ;-). Dann lass uns mal abwarten wie das Wetter wird und wie die konditionelle Stimmung ist. Ansonsten kann ich dich auch mit dem Auto mitnehmen.



damianfromhell schrieb:


> ach und hannoveraner ich würde meinen ich seh nen gelben aufkleber auf deinem enduro



Ihr seid ja auch die Specialized Händler in Hannover


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juni 2014)

wenns auto groß genug ist 

und ja gott sei dank. hätte ich mir auch fast gegegönnt aber bin dann doch an nem all mountain hängen geblieben was noch seltener ist ^^ hab halt ein herz für merkwürdiges ;D


----------



## Mzungu (3. Juni 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Jeder, der mit will, darf mit. Man sollte sich aber darüber im Klaren sein, dass das keine Anfängerrunde mit Welpenschutzprogramm ist.



Och ich hab mich aber ganz gut aufgenommen gefühlt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (3. Juni 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht ist und bleibt 'ne offene Truppe. Der Termin jeden Sonntag ist fix. Jeder, der mit will, darf mit. Man sollte sich aber darüber im Klaren sein, dass das keine Anfängerrunde mit Welpenschutzprogramm ist.


In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich mal die Dienstagabendrunde in die Waagschale werfen. Dort gilt sowohl Welpenschutz als auch der Schutz alter Hunde (um bei der Terminologie zu bleiben ) Zumindest hat sich bisher noch niemand über mich beklagt, bzw ich fahr nun schon seit drei Jahren mit, bin immer der Langsamste und technisch 'ne Pfeife 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hannoveraner (3. Juni 2014)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen die Dienstagsrunde gibt es nicht mehr, da man nichts mehr davon gelesen hat?


----------



## wolfk (3. Juni 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang würde ich mal die Dienstagabendrunde in die Waagschale werfen.


Wann und wo startet die denn?


ssiemund schrieb:


> Dort gilt sowohl Welpenschutz als auch der Schutz alter Hunde (um bei der Terminologie zu bleiben )


Beides brauche ich - schon wegen meines Namens......



ssiemund schrieb:


> bin immer der Langsamste und technisch 'ne Pfeife


Gilt auch für mich!

Aber im Ernst:
Im Prinzip möchte ich nur wissen, wo ich besser nicht runterfahre (-schiebe).....


----------



## tom de la zett (3. Juni 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen die Dienstagsrunde gibt es nicht mehr, da man nichts mehr davon gelesen hat?


Doch, die ist uns eben noch zwischen Laube und Wbuche entgegen gekommen


----------



## Flashy (3. Juni 2014)

Puh Wasn hier los   würde ja Samstag auch wieder fahren aber leider schon verplant.  Sonntag noch wer Bock   Wuhuuuuu damian hat wieder nen Handy


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juni 2014)

ne net wieder sondern des alte meiner holden  muss ja iwie die entrümpelung während der arbeitszeit vorran treiben xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ssiemund (4. Juni 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen die Dienstagsrunde gibt es nicht mehr, da man nichts mehr davon gelesen hat?


Falsch, existiert aber das Interesse war letztes Jahr sehr gering. Ein harter Kern besteht aber weiter und der fährt fast regelmäßig Deinstag, 18:00, Bredenbeck Waldparkplatz (Glückauf Straße)
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hannoveraner (4. Juni 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Falsch, existiert aber das Interesse war letztes Jahr sehr gering. Ein harter Kern besteht aber weiter und der fährt fast regelmäßig Deinstag, 18:00, Bredenbeck Waldparkplatz (Glückauf Straße)
> Gruß
> Stephan



Dann würde ich mich gerne mal in 2 Wochen einklinken


----------



## Dease (4. Juni 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich gerne mal in 2 Wochen einklinken



Nächste Woche fährt die Dienstagsrunde Mittwochs.


----------



## ssiemund (4. Juni 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich gerne mal in 2 Wochen einklinken


Prima, ich werde posten
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hannoveraner (4. Juni 2014)

Dease schrieb:


> Nächste Woche fährt die Dienstagsrunde Mittwochs.



Nächsten Mittwoch mach ich beim B2Run mit.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Juni 2014)

Dease schrieb:


> Nächste Woche fährt die Dienstagsrunde Mittwochs.


weil der hoerman dienstag nen friseurtermin hat


----------



## matzinski (4. Juni 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Och ich hab mich aber ganz gut aufgenommen gefühlt....


Danke, wir beißen ja auch nicht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juni 2014)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Doch, die ist uns eben noch zwischen Laube und Wbuche entgegen gekommen


Sofort erkannt


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juni 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> weil der hoerman dienstag nen friseurtermin hat


Wie, der hat noch Haare  ?


----------



## Madeba (5. Juni 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Wie, der hat noch Haare  ?


auf dem Rücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (5. Juni 2014)

Im Gesicht.......


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juni 2014)

du auch bald


----------



## chris2305 (6. Juni 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du auch bald


zu spät


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2014)

rasieren ist scheizze


----------



## matzinski (6. Juni 2014)

Sorry, wenn ich hier mal so off topic dazwischenfunken muss 

_*Die Frühschicht startet, wie gewohnt auch am Pfingstsonntag um 8:30 auf dem BB *_

Jetzt aber wieder mehr zu Haaren, Bärten, Bartträgern, BartAufDemRückenTrägern, Sören's Friseurtermin (wie wars denn so?) und aktuellen Trends zu Bikerfrisuren ... 

Los geht's


----------



## tom de la zett (6. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gleich noch nen Friseur Termin.  Frisurvorschlaege?


----------



## njoerd (6. Juni 2014)

ich könnte mir sowas bei dir ganz gut vorstellen


----------



## matzinski (6. Juni 2014)

War das nicht mal ein teurer Fehlkauf der 96er?


----------



## gloshabigur (6. Juni 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> War das nicht mal ein teurer Fehlkauf der 96er?



... bei ihm war's jedenfalls 'n teurer Fehlfrisör.

Frühschicht?
Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (7. Juni 2014)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ich habe gleich noch nen Friseur Termin.  Frisurvorschlaege?


http://bilder.bild.de/fotos/stand-pinola-35086094/Bild/1.bild.jpg

Oder sowas.

Frühschicht, bin ich dabei.


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Juni 2014)

So wieder daheim
 dankefein an meinen einweiser. Eeendlich ü30 gefahren. 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hannoveraner (7. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> So wieder daheim
> dankefein an meinen einweiser. Eeendlich ü30 gefahren.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2



Bitte bitte. Hat spaß gemacht....nur etwas heiß. Aber zum Glück hatte der Annaturm ja noch länger auf :-D


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Juni 2014)

Kuchen und cola. Genug zucker für ne abfahrt 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homer_Simplon (8. Juni 2014)

fährt jemand morgen früh, bevor es so richtig warm wird?


----------



## Dease (8. Juni 2014)

Wir starten um 10h ab Basche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (8. Juni 2014)

da wäre ich doch eventl dabei.. schlammschlacht harhar


----------



## damianfromhell (8. Juni 2014)

also morgen um 10 am bahnhof in basringhausen? hab ich des richtig mitbekommen?


----------



## hoerman2201 (8. Juni 2014)

zur info für alle :


taxifolia schrieb:


> AN ALLE:		 Am Pfingst- Montag 09.06.2014 um 12 Uhr Treffen am Nienstedeter Pass. Die Schilder müssen aufgestellt werden. Eine der letzten Gelegenheit nochmal buddeln zu dürfen ;-)
> 
> taxi




evtl. findet ihr euch ja auch zu der veranstaltung ein.


----------



## damianfromhell (9. Juni 2014)

Wer auch immer da noch um 10 startet ich komme erst um 10:07 an also wäre klasse wenn wer wartet 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lakekeman (9. Juni 2014)

Ich denke du hast da was falsch verstanden, wir starten um 10 ab Sportplatz Basche.
Ich vermute mit dem Zug wirst du uns da nicht mehr erwischen.


----------



## damianfromhell (9. Juni 2014)

Oh okay den steih ich mal wennigsen aus 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taxifolia (10. Juni 2014)

Fertig:  Alle Schilder am Ü 30 sind aufgestelltt.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (10. Juni 2014)

Super!


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Juni 2014)

Sou geht am wochenende wieder was? 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sundancer (13. Juni 2014)

Jo. Bikefestival Willingen Specialized Enduro Series


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (13. Juni 2014)

na muss ich mal sehen ob ich da problemlos hin komme


----------



## damianfromhell (14. Juni 2014)

Willingen wird wohl nix. Wird wohl wieder auf ne runde deister hinauslaufen.

Vllt sieht man ja wen den würde ich mich anschließen

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## matzinski (14. Juni 2014)

Die Frühschicht startet morgen eine Stunde später: 9:30 BB


----------



## tom de la zett (14. Juni 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen eine Stunde später: 9:30 BB


Hi, das ist aber schon unsere Zeit! Frühschicht meets no bummel?


----------



## matzinski (14. Juni 2014)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Hi, das ist aber schon unsere Zeit! Frühschicht meets no bummel?


Gerne doch - dann bis morgen


----------



## stefan64 (14. Juni 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen eine Stunde später: 9:30 BB


Dabei.


----------



## tom de la zett (14. Juni 2014)

Fahren ja 9.30 ab ricklingen. Treff gehrdener, WaldKater oder wo möglich?


----------



## gloshabigur (14. Juni 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen eine Stunde später: 9:30 BB



... für morgen bin ich raus.


----------



## Straik (14. Juni 2014)

Wieder im Lande...

 Und dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Straik (14. Juni 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht startet morgen eine Stunde später: 9:30 BB



Fahren wir bis 14:00 Uhr oder länger?


----------



## matzinski (14. Juni 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Fahren wir bis 14:00 Uhr oder länger?


Schaumermal


----------



## AquaShock (15. Juni 2014)

Moin moin,
ich fasse mich mal schnell:

Tausche Fox Feder 550 x 2,35 (neuwertig)
gegen Fox Feder 650 x 2,35 oder 600 x 2,35

Bei Interesse bitte per Nachricht melden.

Grüße Lukas
ride on.


----------



## taxifolia (16. Juni 2014)

Ich poste das Bild mal hier, weil hier auch ein paar Waldnazis mitlesen, vielleicht auch jemand, der dabei war.

Irgendwer hat 2 der großen Schilder zerstört, die wir erst am Montag angebracht haben. Die Schilder kosten einen Haufen Geld und sind jetzt Schrott.

Ich werde gleich Strafanzeige erstatten und setze hiermit *400,00 € als Belohnung*  für Hinweise aus, die zur Ergreifung des Täters/der Täter führen.


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juni 2014)

Sauerrei 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spacetime (16. Juni 2014)

Das Bild am Traileinstieg konnten wir Gestern mit Unterlegscheiben wieder anbringen. Das andere wurde leider richtig abgebrochen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoveraner (16. Juni 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Prima, ich werde posten
> Gruß
> Stephan


Servus,
wie siehts morgen aus? Fährt die Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## ssiemund (16. Juni 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie siehts morgen aus? Fährt die Dienstagsrunde?


 also ich bin draußen da erkältet 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hannoveraner (16. Juni 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> also ich bin draußen da erkältet
> Gruß
> Stephan



Na denn mal gute Besserung


----------



## matzinski (16. Juni 2014)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...
> Irgendwer hat 2 der großen Schilder zerstört, die wir erst am Montag angebracht haben. Die Schilder kosten einen Haufen Geld und sind jetzt Schrott.
> ...


 
Anscheinend will sich jemand das Betreten des Waldes nicht verbieten lassen. Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Auch wenn man mit derartigen Reaktionen rechnen musste, ist Sachbeschädigung natürlich nicht hinnehmbar - hoffentlich findet ihr die Täter.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juni 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie siehts morgen aus? Fährt die Dienstagsrunde?


 
Wir switchen auf Mittwoch, da Dienstag 75% nicht können.


----------



## Hannoveraner (16. Juni 2014)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir switchen auf Mittwoch, da Dienstag 75% nicht können.



Umso besser ....dann 18 Uhr in Bredenbeck?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juni 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Umso besser ....dann 18 Uhr in Bredenbeck?


 JA


----------



## Downhillfaller (17. Juni 2014)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir switchen auf Mittwoch, da Dienstag 75% nicht können.


müsst ihr jetzt alle zur gleichen Zeit zum Friseur ?


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> müsst ihr jetzt alle zur gleichen Zeit zum Friseur ?


 
da ja anscheinend die friseurtermine von offiziellen interesse sind , hier meine weiteren termine :
08/07/14 17.00Uhr
05/08/14 17:15Uhr

vg hoerman


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich könnte Hilfe von allen gebrauchen, die am ICB 2.0 mitwirken. Einfach mal hier draufklicken: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/userumfrage-icb-2-0-jetzt-mitmachen.708890/

Vielen Dank!
Johann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juni 2014)

alter schwede  
seit ewigkeiten mal wieder das barbiegrab gefahren.
wie scheizze ist der trail denn geworden ???
total zerbombt , die guten sprünge völlig kaputtgefahren, neue sprünge ohne sinn und verstand und ohne landung gebaut.
so macht das da echt keinen spaß mehr 

echt schade um den einst schönsten trail im deister


----------



## Muellbeutel (19. Juni 2014)

Gottlob scheint von oberster Instanz bald Abhilfe geleistet werden. In der näheren Umgebung entsteht, nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen, in naher Zukunft ein sicherer Flowtrail für alle!


----------



## hülemüll (20. Juni 2014)

Kleine Info zum Nachdenken... Thema Grabweg: Wir haben Mitte der Woche zwei Förster an Klein Langenhagen getroffen. Denen scheinen die neuen Strecken (neuer Trail oberhalb von Dropland links herunter und insbesondere die neue Line links von Klein Langenhagen) überhaupt nicht zu schmecken. Sie kündigen deswegen nun den Abriss der Sprünge am Grabweg an... "Man kann über alles reden, was parallel zum Weg verläuft, aber irgendwann reicht's..."


----------



## stefan64 (21. Juni 2014)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## gloshabigur (21. Juni 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Yup; 08:30


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (21. Juni 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Jawollja


----------



## damianfromhell (21. Juni 2014)

iwann schließ ich mich euch auch mal an..... aber vor 10 werd ich moin net beim deister sein xD


----------



## matzinski (21. Juni 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Ich morgen mal nicht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juni 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> alter schwede
> seit ewigkeiten mal wieder das barbiegrab gefahren.
> wie scheizze ist der trail denn geworden ???
> total zerbombt , die guten sprünge völlig kaputtgefahren, neue sprünge ohne sinn und verstand und ohne landung gebaut.
> ...



Mir hats gefallen. Lächeln hilft



Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Gottlob scheint von oberster Instanz bald Abhilfe geleistet werden. In der näheren Umgebung entsteht, nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen, in naher Zukunft ein sicherer Flowtrail für alle!



Klingt cool, wo soll das denn sein. 



hülemüll schrieb:


> Kleine Info zum Nachdenken... Thema Grabweg: Wir haben Mitte der Woche zwei Förster an Klein Langenhagen getroffen. Denen scheinen die neuen Strecken (neuer Trail oberhalb von Dropland links herunter und insbesondere die neue Line links von Klein Langenhagen) überhaupt nicht zu schmecken. Sie kündigen deswegen nun den Abriss der Sprünge am Grabweg an... "Man kann über alles reden, was parallel zum Weg verläuft, aber irgendwann reicht's..."



So geht das Spiel seit 2006. "Man kann über alles reden" fand in der Vergangenheit auf der Wache oder vor Gericht statt.
Habt Ihr Adresse getauscht und redet jetzt, das wäre zu begrüßen und würde sicher von vielen unterstützt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (22. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> iwann schließ ich mich euch auch mal an..... aber vor 10 werd ich moin net beim deister sein xD


 
10 is doch keine Zeit


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Juni 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> 10 is doch keine Zeit




püüüüh  nuja wat sols war um 10 kaum wer da


----------



## Flashy (22. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> püüüüh  nuja wat sols war um 10 kaum wer da


sagst ja nichts, ich war um 10:30 ca höhe annaturm


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Juni 2014)

da bin cih noch unten im dropland und grabweg usw rumgeeiert.... aber pünktlich um 12 gabs essen am turm


----------



## Flashy (22. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> da bin cih noch unten im dropland und grabweg usw rumgeeiert.... aber pünktlich um 12 gabs essen am turm



Brav


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Juni 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> Brav




so issa... kollege aufe arbeit meinte den ladys only lief mal anders und ich dacht ich schau mal wo ich rauskomme.... rieeesen fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (22. Juni 2014)

Haha sehr gut   müssen demnächst mal ü30 fahren


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Juni 2014)

gerne. hab ihn ja nur einmal gefahren bisher. ist aber genau mein ding.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> gerne. hab ihn ja nur einmal gefahren bisher. ist aber genau mein ding.


 
Dann *ZACK* Antrag ausfüllen, Mitglied werden und so Danke sagen 

Viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Juni 2014)

Was für ein antrag? 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flashy (23. Juni 2014)

Wahrscheinlich deisterfreun. De


----------



## Epinephrin (23. Juni 2014)

Fährt diese Woche (am besten Mi.) jemand BB oder Deister oder irgendwas?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Was für ein antrag?  Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


 
Sorry, ich hatte zuviel vorrausgesetzt.
Der Trail Ü30 ist einer der beiden Vereinstrails des Vereins deisterfreun.de

Seit ca. 6 Jahren setzt sich der Verein für legales MTB im Deister ein und hat 2 Jahre sowie mehrer tausend € investiert, damit alle so zufrieden sind wie z.B. du. 
Zudem hättstet du an mindestens einem Schild vorbei kommen müssen, die darauf hinweisen.

Nix für ungut. Viel Spaß und...Mitgliedschaft nicht vergessen.
Von nix kommt nix

Roudy


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Juni 2014)

Schau ich mir nach feierabend mal an 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## taxifolia (26. Juni 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Anscheinend will sich jemand das Betreten des Waldes nicht verbieten lassen. Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Auch wenn man mit derartigen Reaktionen rechnen musste, ist Sachbeschädigung natürlich nicht hinnehmbar - hoffentlich findet ihr die Täter.


...wobei man sagen muss, dass es uns egal ist, ob da jemand langlatscht- soll er doch. Die Schilder stehen ja nur da rum, um der Verkehrssicherungspflicht nachzukommen, damit der Verein bei einem Crash nicht die Schuld bekommt.


----------



## matzinski (26. Juni 2014)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...wobei man sagen muss, dass es uns egal ist, ob da jemand langlatscht- soll er doch. Die Schilder stehen ja nur da rum, um der Verkehrssicherungspflicht nachzukommen, damit der Verein bei einem Crash nicht die Schuld bekommt.


Vieleicht war das für den Übeltäter nicht transparent, könnte ja sein. Es soll ja auch Biker geben, die den Grabweg NICHT befahren, weil da ein Schild steht. Ich meine ja auch, das steht nur aus Haftungsgründen da rum. Aber das ist vieleicht nicht jedem klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taxifolia (26. Juni 2014)

.. wobei die Grab- Bodeneigner aktiv werden, um das Befahren zu hindern.  Wir tragen keinen vom Trail und rufen auch nicht die Polizei, wenn da jemand langlatscht. Solange der Spazi weiß, dass er sich selbst gefährdet ist alles gut. DAS ist der Unterschied. Ich geh´jetzt öfter mal im Wald spazieren mit meinem neuen, schicken Anzug


----------



## Gor-Don (27. Juni 2014)

Hej,

da mein erstes richtiges MTB seit ein paar Tagen nun auch in Hannover steht wollte ich in der kommenden Zeit einmal den Deister-Trail (Ü30) testen. Ich hätte darüber hinaus auch interesse, entsprechende Vereinsgebühren zu zahlen, möchte aber vorher einmal den Trail abfahren, ob es überhaupt "mein ding" ist, der Deister.
Seit 2 Stunden suche ich im Netz nach exakten Ortsangaben der legalen Route, bin aber absolut nicht fündig geworden. könnte mir bitte jemand einen "einstiegsort" nennen? Also, wo startet der Trail, wo endet er?

Vielen, vielen Dank im vorraus,
Gordon


----------



## Flashy (27. Juni 2014)

Das wird dir hier so keiner sagen.  Evtl per pn an einen der deisterfreun. De wenden. 


Ps: der annaturm ist eine gute stelle um einen trail zu finden. 

Ich bin denke ich mal auch morgen aufn deister.  Kann dich da dann mitnehmen wenn du magst


----------



## Gor-Don (27. Juni 2014)

Hej,

vielen Dank fürs Angebot. Morgen solls Wetter eher enttäuschen und viel Regnen. Evtl. fahre ich heute nachm Mittag richtung Deister, aber eher spontan, da ich noch an meiner Projektarbeit sitze.

Ich würde mich trotzdem freuen, wenn ich ein andern mal mitkommen darf!

Liebe Grüße,
Gordon


----------



## njoerd (27. Juni 2014)

wieso nicht? die Strecken sind doch legal...


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. Juni 2014)

Der Ü30 ist sogar schon bei OSM eingezeichnet...
Fahr zum Nienstedter Pass, am Parkplatz dann richtung Annaturm. Nach wenigen Metern geht links vom Kammweg der Polenz Weg rein. 500m folgen, dann kreuzt der Ü30. Da stehen dann auch Schilder.

Es werden auch noch im Deister verteilt Infotafeln und Schilder aufgestellt. Das dauert nur ein wenig solange noch an den Strecken gearbeitet wird.


----------



## 1Tintin (27. Juni 2014)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Der Ü30 ist sogar schon bei OSM eingezeichnet...
> Fahr zum Nienstedter Pass, am Parkplatz dann richtung Annaturm. Nach wenigen Metern geht links vom Kammweg der Polenz Weg rein. 500m folgen, dann kreuzt der Ü30. Da stehen dann auch Schilder.
> 
> Es werden auch noch im Deister verteilt Infotafeln und Schilder aufgestellt. Das dauert nur ein wenig solange noch an den Strecken gearbeitet wird.


 
Und immer schön die Regeln einhalten, die auf den Schildern stehen....


----------



## Flashy (27. Juni 2014)

Kein Thema,  ich bin auch recht spontan mit der Entscheidung wann ich morgen losfahre.  Aber dem Wetterbericht trau ich erst wenn ich es selber sehe.


----------



## Gor-Don (27. Juni 2014)

Danke Leute, für die Hinweise, wo ich die Trails finden kann. Beim Ladies-Only-Trail bin ich jetzt Bergabwärts rechts von der Schotterstraße gefahren, da war ich mir jetzt unsicher, ob das wirklich der richtige ist, oder obs der andere ist und danach gings zum Ü30 Trail, aus Richtung Süden kommend bin ich dann recht weit oben, aber nicht ganz von Anfang (meine Vermutung) eingestiegen. Die Sprunghügel erstmal ausgelassen, außer die ganz kleinen, bei den Tables, wenn man die vorher erkennen konnte, mal draufgehopst. Hat spaß gemacht! Keine Bodenproben genommen, ergo ein erfolgreicher Tag ;-) Euch ein schönes Wochenende und mit dem Wetter viel Glück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2014)

Aus gegebnen Anlass hier die Karte vom Deister mit den Trails


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Juni 2014)

also ich werde moin wieder radln eventl mit flashy wenner den noch lust hat


----------



## schappi (27. Juni 2014)

Gor-Don schrieb:


> Danke Leute, für die Hinweise, wo ich die Trails finden kann. Beim Ladies-Only-Trail bin ich jetzt Bergabwärts rechts von der Schotterstraße gefahren, da war ich mir jetzt unsicher, ob das wirklich der richtige ist, oder obs der andere ist und danach gings zum Ü30 Trail, aus Richtung Süden kommend bin ich dann recht weit oben, aber nicht ganz von Anfang (meine Vermutung) eingestiegen. Die Sprunghügel erstmal ausgelassen, außer die ganz kleinen, bei den Tables, wenn man die vorher erkennen konnte, mal draufgehopst. Hat spaß gemacht! Keine Bodenproben genommen, ergo ein erfolgreicher Tag ;-) Euch ein schönes Wochenende und mit dem Wetter viel Glück!


das ist nicht der Ladies Only
Das hört sich an wie Barbie Grab


----------



## Flashy (28. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> also ich werde moin wieder radln eventl mit flashy wenner den noch lust hat


Naja sicher, hab ja gesagt ich scheue nicht vor regen


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juni 2014)

Dito des wird ne schlammschlacht. 10:30 den am hbf wie gehabt 

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juni 2014)

Erstmal elegant zerlegt heute. 

Voll verschätzt bei der landung gleich beim ersten kicker. War viel zu langsam. Aber nix passiert ausser kampfspuren 

Dafür nen cooles foto abgestaubt was ich später hier mal reinsetz^^
Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (28. Juni 2014)

Sah gut aus, toi toi toi an dem Helm 
Bilder schon da ?


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juni 2014)

ne der meinte ja erst heute abend oder so


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juni 2014)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag wird am Ladies gebaut,
> 12Uhr beim Annaturm/trail Anfang.*


----------



## Flashy (28. Juni 2014)

Yeah


----------



## damianfromhell (28. Juni 2014)

hui mal sehen ob ich moin wieder fit bin....


----------



## Flashy (28. Juni 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> hui mal sehen ob ich moin wieder fit bin....


Na klsr, der berg ruft


----------



## njoerd (30. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht genau wer das ist, hab ich gerade bei der Fotostory zur Schnitzeljagd in Sölden im Enduro Mag gefunden


----------



## Downhillfaller (30. Juni 2014)

Sieht nach Dease Daniel aus


----------



## G0NZ0 (30. Juni 2014)

Würde ich auch tippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schaumi (1. Juli 2014)

Ist Heute ab 16.30 Uhr jemand für eine leichte Endurorunde im Deister unterwegs???


----------



## 1Tintin (1. Juli 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wer das ist, hab ich gerade bei der Fotostory zur Schnitzeljagd in Sölden im Enduro Mag gefunden


 
@Taxi: Hier gibt es noch weitere Modelle dieser "komischen" Anzüge. scheinen ja richtig in Mode zu kommen. GRINS


----------



## ssiemund (1. Juli 2014)

Hallo
ein Großteil der Dienstagrunde ist Schnitzeljagd geschwächt und fährt deshalb nicht. Ich würde Morgen fahren falls Interesse besteht.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hannoveraner (1. Juli 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Hallo
> ein Großteil der Dienstagrunde ist Schnitzeljagd geschwächt und fährt deshalb nicht. Ich würde Morgen fahren falls Interesse besteht.
> Gruß
> Stephan


Bei passendem Wetter würde ich mich anschließen.


----------



## ssiemund (2. Juli 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Bei passendem Wetter würde ich mich anschließen.


 Ok, 18:00 Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck, wie immer. Wetter sollte gut sein.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Hannoveraner (2. Juli 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Ok, 18:00 Waldparkplatz Bredenbeck, wie immer. Wetter sollte gut sein.
> Gruß
> Stephan



OK. Klingt gut...ich bin dann vor Ort.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juli 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Sieht nach Dease Daniel aus


Ja

Mehr Bilder: http://www.soelden.com/urlaub/DE/SD/SO/aktuell/events/schnitzeljagd/bilder_2014/index.html

Von 125 gestarteten Teams erreichten "nur" 105 das Ziel. Davon 84 Herrenteams.
Wir finishten nach 5h mit allen drei Teams in den 50ern.
Mit etwas mehr Feinabstimmung, Kondition und Auge wäre 1,5h weniger drin gewesen und somit irgendwas TOP 15-20.
Aber es hätte an Geschichten gefehlt.

Erst kurz vor dem Start gab es die Karte mit den 4 Kontrollpunkten und den 4 anzufahrenden Almen. Jetzt musste alle schnell gehen. Danke Dease und einer Orientierungsrunde am Vortag waren wir gut vorbereitet.

Nach einem Le Mans Massenstart auf 3.050 Metern ging es 850Hm auf 6 Km Skipiste bergab um das Starterfeld zu entzerren.
Hier gab es schon vor dem eigentliche spannenden die ersten abgerissenen Schaltwerke, Plattfüsse und... dutzendfach Bremsfading.
Dann kurz sammel, wir wollten ja zusammen weiterfahren. (denkste Puppe*)
WEITER! Erst kurz Vollgas auf Asphalt, dann mit Vollgas in den ersten Trail.
* Ich habe meine Beifahrer Flo zwar gesehen, aber nicht drauf geachtet ob er das WEITER gehört hat. Ich habe dann meinen Rucksack incl. Mundstück mal eben in einen frischen Kuhfladen geworfen. (auch in Österreich schmeckt Kuhscheisse nicht nach Vanille!!)
Nach fünf Minuten warten ist er dann bei der Truppe.

Jetzt aber los...jetzt folgt stundenlanges erlebnisreiches Trails ballern.
Bis...ja bis LuckyLuke im Trail und Train führend einen Stempel übersieht.
Wir erinnern Ihn, er fährt lächeln nochmal hoch, alle warten und nach kurzer Zeit gehts weiter Richtung Sölden.

Jetzt wartet der einzige Anstieg der Schnitzeljagd auf uns. 520 Hm auf 5 Km.
Oben war erst mal Brotzeit, wir brauchten ja Kraft für den Trail, der steil, steinig und ausgesetzt wieder runter führte.
Dann ab in die Seilbahn und wieder hoch um die letzten 2 Stempel zu holen. Auf der letzten Abfahrt hat es mich dann erwischt.
Keine Kraft mehr für filligrane Fahrtechnik = Durchschlag hinten beim Durchfahren einer Wasserrinne und flicken. Der neue Schlauch hielt nur 500 Meter dicht, aber genug Luft um vorm Ziel nicht mehr pumpen zu müssen.

Ziel - duschen - Schnitzel essen - Vorbereitung für 2015 planen.


----------



## njoerd (2. Juli 2014)

würd mich da gern mal anschließen


----------



## ssiemund (2. Juli 2014)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir finishten nach 5h mit allen drei Teams in den 50ern.
> Mit etwas mehr Feinabstimmung, Kondition und Auge wäre 1,5h weniger drin gewesen und somit irgendwas TOP 15-20.


Mal ganz ehrlich. Haben wir nicht in unserem beruflichen Alltag genug Stress und müssen ständig irgendwas sehr schnell erledigen Dann gehen wir in eine Traumlandschaft und dort ist unser einziges Ziel wieder nur auf Tempo ausgerichtet und ich merk noch nichtmal in was für einer herrlichen Gegend ich unterwegs war  Mag sein dass diese Sichtweisse an meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter liegt und mit meinem Beruf zusammenhängt Nur mal so ein Gedanke am Rande.
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juli 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich. Haben wir nicht in unserem beruflichen Alltag genug Stress und müssen ständig irgendwas sehr schnell erledigen Dann gehen wir in eine Traumlandschaft und dort ist unser einziges Ziel wieder nur auf Tempo ausgerichtet und ich merk noch nichtmal in was für einer herrlichen Gegend ich unterwegs war  Mag sein dass diese Sichtweisse an meinem fortgeschrittenen Alter liegt und mit meinem Beruf zusammenhängt Nur mal so ein Gedanke am Rande.
> Gruß
> Stephan


Doch doch, wir saßen 3 Tage auf dem Rad und haben alles aufgesogen, was an Panorama da war.
Die Zeit ergibt sich wirklich nur aus Kleinigkeiten die man bei bleibendem Genuss abstellen kann.

Wenn ich Flo nicht vergessen hätte
Wenn Lucky den Stempel gesehen hätte
Wenn wir bergauf alle gleich viel Kraft gehabt hätten (teilweise ging schon schieben nicht mehr)
G
r
u
ß


----------



## ssiemund (2. Juli 2014)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn ich Flo nicht vergessen hätte


ok, ich sehe ihr seid noch nicht verloren, den has du sicherlich vergessen weil das Panorama so schön war 


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn Lucky den Stempel gesehen hätte


... sehr verständlich, daran ist auch das Panorama schuld, man hat für nichts anderes mehr ein Auge 


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn wir bergauf alle gleich viel Kraft gehabt hätten (teilweise ging schon schieben nicht mehr)


 ... lass mich überlegen, mmmhh ja, liegt auch am Panorama, der Geist will einfach das du dich umschaust 
Damit wäre das geklärt 
Gruß
Stephan


----------



## Stoepel (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

macht wer von euch am Sonntag gegen 13:30 Uhr eine Tour im Deister und würde mich einer mitnehmen. Kenne die Strecken noch nicht?

Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo Frühschicht 
Zweiter Versuch am Sonntag?


----------



## 1Tintin (4. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
Wo endet der Regeneration Trail wenn man den komplett gerade aus durchfährt?
Wollen morgen mit den Kidz fahren, und der Trail ist für die kleinen glaube ich ganz gut!

Thx


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juli 2014)

Wenn du unten links abbiegst dann kommst du Richtung Bullerbach/ Naturfreunde Haus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (4. Juli 2014)

Danke


----------



## matzinski (4. Juli 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Hallo Frühschicht
> Zweiter Versuch am Sonntag?


Die Frühschicht fährt Sonntag in Südtirol. Müssen wir leider vertagen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juli 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht fährt Sonntag in Südtirol. Müssen wir leider vertagen.


Und die Schaumburger ab Freitag


----------



## Unplugged (5. Juli 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Die Frühschicht fährt Sonntag in Südtirol


Fahrt Ihr dann auch vom Benther Berg aus los 
 Dann bis zum nächsten Versuch! Geh' ich eben Fußball schauen...


----------



## hoerman2201 (5. Juli 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> macht wer von euch am Sonntag gegen 13:30 Uhr eine Tour im Deister und würde mich einer mitnehmen. Kenne die Strecken noch nicht?
> 
> ...



sonntag treffen sich einige von uns um 12-00 am waldkater.


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Juli 2014)

Waren gerade mal da.... regen bergauf ist echt ätzend^^

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Downhillfaller (5. Juli 2014)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Danke


Bitte. Ihr seid uns glaube ich auf dem Kammweg so kurz vor Regeneration um 10.30 entgegen gekommen. 2 Erw. und 2 Kids oder ?


----------



## Dease (5. Juli 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> würd mich da gern mal anschließen



Dann halt Dir schon mal das letzte Juniwochenende 2015 frei


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Juli 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag treffen sich einige von uns um 12-00 am waldkater.




Waldkater erreicht man so schlecht mit der bahn^^

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stoepel (5. Juli 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> sonntag treffen sich einige von uns um 12-00 am waldkater.



Das werd ich vermutlich leider nicht schaffen. Muss meine Frau um 13 Uhr in Rodenberg absetzen. 
Vielleicht eine doofe Frage aber wo ist der Waldkater? Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit dem Auto auf dem Parkplatz vom Nienstedter Pass geparkt. 
Vielleicht treffe ich euch und kann mich dann noch anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (5. Juli 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr dann auch vom Benther Berg aus los
> Dann bis zum nächsten Versuch! Geh' ich eben Fußball schauen...


----------



## matzinski (5. Juli 2014)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Fahrt Ihr dann auch vom Benther Berg aus los


Yep


----------



## 1Tintin (6. Juli 2014)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Bitte. Ihr seid uns glaube ich auf dem Kammweg so kurz vor Regeneration um 10.30 entgegen gekommen. 2 Erw. und 2 Kids oder ?



Ja, die beiden Mädels vorne weg, und wir Erwachsenen hinterher, die waren einfach zu schnell.
Wir sind mit den Kidz ( beide 9 jahre) den Regeneration und dann noch die Reste vom Alten Römer gefahren.
Unsere Töchter haben das richtig gut gemacht, ja wir waren schon stolze Papas gestern.

Aber der Nachwux muss ja gefördert und gefordert werden .

Achso, bergauf fanden die Mädelz nicht soooo toll.


----------



## schappi (6. Juli 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Das werd ich vermutlich leider nicht schaffen. Muss meine Frau um 13 Uhr in Rodenberg absetzen.
> Vielleicht eine doofe Frage aber wo ist der Waldkater? Bis jetzt habe ich immer mit dem Auto auf dem Parkplatz vom Nienstedter Pass geparkt.
> Vielleicht treffe ich euch und kann mich dann noch anschließen.


Waldkater ist der Parkplatz am Waldrad von Wennigsen wo sich alle immer treffen. Von hier aus sind es zu vielen Trail nur ein paar hundert Meter


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Juli 2014)

Huch und ich dachte waldkater ist des lokal mit gemeint^^

Gesendet von meinem BASE lutea mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom de la zett (6. Juli 2014)

schappi schrieb:


> Waldkater ist der Parkplatz am Waldrad von Wennigsen wo sich alle immer treffen. Von hier aus sind es zu vielen Trail nur ein paar hundert Meter


... Berghoch


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. Juli 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Yep


Wir sind dann jetzt da ...


----------



## tom de la zett (6. Juli 2014)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Wir sind dann jetzt da ...


Schön! 
Alles richtig gemacht.  Im Deister wärd ihr auch verhungert.  Annaturm wegen Trauerfall geschlossen.


----------



## Bueni (6. Juli 2014)

Viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueni (6. Juli 2014)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Wir sind dann jetzt da ...


Viel Spaß


----------



## tom de la zett (15. Juli 2014)

Welche späte Truppe hab ich denn heute auf dem Weg vom WaldKater Richtung Grab nur von hinten gesehen (leider schon auf Heimweg). Dienstagsrunde?


----------



## Dease (15. Juli 2014)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Welche späte Truppe hab ich denn heute auf dem Weg vom WaldKater Richtung Grab nur von hinten gesehen (leider schon auf Heimweg). Dienstagsrunde?



Wir waren zwar unterwegs,  aber dort sind wir nicht lang.


----------



## tom de la zett (16. Juli 2014)

Waren wohl so acht Leute. Interessant für mich, weil schön spät...


----------



## Butze_MTB (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo, ich hab ein Problem. <br />Habe gerade mein Hinterrad am F29 ausgebaut und die Kassette geputzt, da ich am Samstag zum Alpen Cross aufbrechen will. <br />Jetzt ist irgendwas an der Schaltung hinten verstellt und ich blicke es nicht. <br />Wo in Hannover kann man zum Händler ohne: wir haben Sommer, in 2 Wochen wieder?  Und wer kann kompetent eine X9 einstellen? <br />Zweites Problem ich muss natürlich noch arbeiten bis ultimo damit der Urlaub auch etwas wird... Es ist zum Heulen. Daher fällt es aus durch Hannover zu kurven. Danke für eure Hilfe.<br/>


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2014)

Was für nen rad? Eventl kann ich mal unseren Kalender checken

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (16. Juli 2014)

Cannondale F29 mit Sram X9. Ansonsten nimmt es mein Schwager mit nach MD. Aber die Frau arbeitet am opernplatz. Das wäre auch praktisch.


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2014)

Ich frag moin mal. Wichtig wie immer wäre einmal ordentlich des radl schrubben. Steht nur Schaltung einstellen aufm Plan?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Butze_MTB (16. Juli 2014)

Im Prinzip ja. Sag gerne Bescheid. Mein Schwager ist sonst bereit. Das läuft in jedem Fall.


----------



## damianfromhell (16. Juli 2014)

Geb dir moin gegen 10:30 ca bescheid

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mzungu (17. Juli 2014)

Ist dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder ein Deisterkreisel geplant? Fand das sehr nett letztes Jahr...


----------



## 1Tintin (17. Juli 2014)

Fährt heut jemand?? oder isses zu Hot?


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Juli 2014)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ist dieses Jahr eigentlich wieder ein Deisterkreisel geplant? Fand das sehr nett letztes Jahr...



falls sich ein freiwilliger zum planen und guiden findet, ja. sonst wohl nicht.
ein großteil der junx ist zur zeit mit pflege der offiziellen strecken beschäftigt.
da ist für andere sachen kaum noch zeit.


----------



## Butze_MTB (17. Juli 2014)

Auch hier Dank für die angebotene Hilfe!


----------



## Unplugged (17. Juli 2014)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> falls sich ein freiwilliger zum planen und guiden findet, ja.



Das bekommen wir doch hin 
Letztes Jahr war's der 17.08., der würde dieses Jahr auf einen Sonntag fallen. Also eigentlich ein idealer Jubiläumstermin. Wer danach noch nicht genug hat, kommt noch mit der Hannover- Truppe zum Abschlussbierchen mit zum Maschseefest ( letzter Tag )


----------



## Hannoveraner (18. Juli 2014)

Vermisst jemand eine graue Trinkflasche? Habe ich heute auf dem Grenzweg gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cabalero (19. Juli 2014)

Hannoveraner schrieb:


> Vermisst jemand eine graue Trinkflasche? Habe ich heute auf dem Grenzweg gefunden.


Hallo Hannoveraner, wenn es eine Syncros Flasche ist, vermisst sie ein Kollege von mir. Vielleicht kannst Du mir eine PN mit Deiner Nummer schicken. Er würde Dich dann anrufen.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## HaJü__ (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo Männer,
morgen Frühschicht?

Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB!!!


----------



## damianfromhell (19. Juli 2014)

8:45 Hbf bin ich da mit flashy

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Straik (19. Juli 2014)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> morgen Frühschicht?
> 
> Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB!!!


Ich bin raus. Nächste Woche dann wieder...


----------



## matzinski (19. Juli 2014)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Hallo Männer,
> morgen Frühschicht?
> 
> Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB!!!


Viel Spass. Uns ist zu heiß. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (21. Juli 2014)

Ich sende mal freundliche Grüße in die Runde,
bin am Samstag das erste mal mit meinem neuen BigAir, auch mein erstes Fully, im Deister unterwegs gewesen. Wir sind glaube ich 2x den grabweg runter, war schön steil beim hochschieben^^ ansonsten sind wir noch etwas übern kamm gefahren. Möchte gerne öfters fahren und dachte mir in dem Fred bin ich richtig, außerdem wär es super mit wem unterwegs zu sein, der sich gut auskennt.

Gruß Ben


----------



## schwermetall (21. Juli 2014)




----------



## KonaTheBavarian (22. Juli 2014)

der Aufsetzer hat aber bestimmt weh getan ;D


----------



## tmf_superhero (22. Juli 2014)

Außer einem blauen Fleck ist nichts weiteres.
Es war eher geplant komplett bis zum Panorama Double auf dem Hinterrad weiter zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (23. Juli 2014)

Herrlich! Danke für die gute Unterhaltung!


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (24. Juli 2014)

Ich bin am kommenden Samstag mit zwei Kumpels unterwegs und wollte mal hören wer noch so anwesend ist und ob man nicht ne Strecke zusammen fahren will, wär super ein paar Leute aus der Gegend zum Brken zu finden.


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Leider Hand gebrochen daher bin ich erstmal net dort zu treffen die nächsten wochen

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (24. Juli 2014)

Na dann wünsche ich mal gute Besserung! Das gleiche hatte ich Januar, Trümmerbruch im Handgelenk, hatte ich mir in Österreich beim snowboarden gegönnt^^ gab ne Platte und jetzt ca 6 Monate später geht es schon wieder ganz gut


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Naja bei mir ist iwas in der Handfläche gebrochen

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hannoveraner (24. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Naja bei mir ist iwas in der Handfläche gebrochen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


Wie hast das denn geschafft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (24. Juli 2014)

passiert
[QUOTE="damianfromhell schrieb:


> Naja bei mir ist iwas in der Handfläche gebrochen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



]
Wtf was ist passiert?  Mit wem fahr ich den jetzt am Wochenende immer ?


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Habs deb letzten double inner bmx verpatzt......




Spaß ne habs Rad bei mir die Treppe runter getragen und bin gestolpert. Des Rad gerettet dafür volles mett mit der Hand zuerst auf der Erde aufgeschlagen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (24. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Habs deb letzten double inner bmx verpatzt......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne scheiße. Und was sagt der Arzt?


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

6-8 wochen

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (24. Juli 2014)

Extrem uncool  gute Besserung auf jeden Fall schonmal :/


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Frag net ich arbeite aber trotzdem weiter. Wer rastet der rostet 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (24. Juli 2014)

6 wo die Fremde spüren


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Genau  der ollen Gips anderen Hand versauts leider etwas

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scott865 (24. Juli 2014)

Oh das ist bitter, Gute Besserung!


----------



## Flashy (24. Juli 2014)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> 6 wo die Fremde spüren



Die "Fremde"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Danke Jungs nu ist erstmal cruiser fahren einarmig dran

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (24. Juli 2014)

Vier Räder mit Joystick und Akku an Bord?


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Ne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (24. Juli 2014)

Sieht lässig aus....


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Juli 2014)

Aufrecht sitzen und einhändig fahren mit 11gängen. Einer mehr als in meinem Rad xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (24. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Aufrecht sitzen und einhändig fahren mit 11gängen. Einer mehr als in meinem Rad xD
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


Muss gehen


----------



## mynoxin (25. Juli 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## stefan64 (26. Juli 2014)

Morgen rollt die Frűhschicht mal wieder!
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## matzinski (26. Juli 2014)

Icke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (26. Juli 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen rollt die Frűhschicht mal wieder!
> Wer ist dabei?



Ich!


----------



## Straik (26. Juli 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen rollt die Frűhschicht mal wieder!
> Wer ist dabei?


Ich auch..


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (27. Juli 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen rollt die Frűhschicht mal wieder!
> Wer ist dabei?


habt Spaß ....


----------



## Sineline (27. Juli 2014)

Huhu, find ich hier auch Mädels, die im Deister fahren?


----------



## Flashy (29. Juli 2014)

Samstag geht's ab innen deister,  weiss schon jemand ob er dabei ist? Sineline,  es gibt bestimmt welche, aber die sind wohl scheu: )


----------



## Sineline (29. Juli 2014)

Und wie lockt man scheue weibliche Mountainbiker aus dem... ins Unterholz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (29. Juli 2014)

Das ist eine gute Frage: )


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Juli 2014)

Ich schau einfach gut aus beim radln *lach* ne mal im ernst ich hab mich nun oft genug einfach nen paar Leuten angeschlossen. Sonst baut auch gerade ne bekannte ihr mtb hier zsm vllt fährt sie mal mit dir und ich den mit euch oder so wenn ich wieder fit bin^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (29. Juli 2014)

Also vorhut kann ich auch übernehmen 

Was macht die hand?


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Juli 2014)

Ruhig halten. Wenn ich Pech habe kann ich wohl ne wieder ohne leichten Schmerz nen umwerfer bedienen aber den hab ich ja eh wegrationalisiert xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (29. Juli 2014)

Umwerfer wird überbewertet


----------



## Sineline (29. Juli 2014)

Na gut, also wenn euch mal nach ner 'Mädchenrunde' ist, dann freu ich mich drüber! Und wenn ich hinterherfahren sollte, dann seh ich ja auch, wie gut das fahren tatsächlich so ausschaut, damian ;D


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Juli 2014)

Haha naja für lange Haare reicht es bei mir noch. Weiblicher werde ich den aber nimmer xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sineline (29. Juli 2014)

deal.


----------



## Flashy (29. Juli 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Haha naja für lange Haare reicht es bei mir noch. Weiblicher werde ich den aber nimmer xD
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


Ich bin immer irritiert gewesen wenn ich hinter dir gefahren bin


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Juli 2014)

Pffff so sehr schwing ich meine Hüfte nu auch net XD


Sineline keine sorge ich bin auch net gerade schnell....

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (29. Juli 2014)

Nach Nu mach dich mal nicht langsamer als du bist: )


----------



## Sineline (29. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch nicht langsamer als ich... eh ... ggf samstag oder sonntag?


----------



## damianfromhell (29. Juli 2014)

Na ich net ich bin noch 6wochen ca aussen vor weil Hand gebrochen

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (29. Juli 2014)

Halt mich mal aufn laufenden damain.: ( also ich wollte wohl Samstag.


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (29. Juli 2014)

Bin auch noch nicht so fix unterwegs, hab allerdings gestern meine Haare schneiden lassen^^ ich hätte Sonntag zeit. Vllt am waldtkater treffen?


----------



## Flashy (1. August 2014)

Morgen deister?  Wetter ist ja morgen besser als Sonntag


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (1. August 2014)

Morgen leider keine zeit, erst Sonntag


----------



## Flashy (1. August 2014)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Morgen leider keine zeit, erst Sonntag



Buh


----------



## Flashy (2. August 2014)

Um 10 Uhr geht's gleich am Hbf. Los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (2. August 2014)

Morgen Frühschicht!

Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB.
Abfahrt Bemerode 07:30 Uhr.

Kommt noch wer, oder bin ich wieder Solofahrer.


----------



## stefan64 (2. August 2014)

Nö, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Bueni (2. August 2014)

Dabei !


----------



## matzinski (2. August 2014)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht!
> 
> Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB.
> Abfahrt Bemerode 07:30 Uhr.
> ...


Ich mal nich, fahre morgen nur ne Kuschelrunde.


----------



## gloshabigur (2. August 2014)

@Frühschicht
Wenn ich pünktlich da bin: dabei;
nicht dabei sonst.


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. August 2014)

Jemand Lust am Montag den 11.8 mit nach Winterberg zu kommen? Hab noch Platz im Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (6. August 2014)

Werde eventl Samstag mit Gips etwas im deister waldautobahn radln wegen beschissenen hope Scheiben einbremsen *kotz*

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (6. August 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Werde eventl Samstag mit Gips etwas im deister waldautobahn radln wegen beschissenen hope Scheiben einbremsen *kotz*
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



ich winke dir wenn ich den Barbie runter komme


----------



## damianfromhell (6. August 2014)

Püh xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (6. August 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Püh xD
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nikelon (7. August 2014)

Hey Leute, bin jetzt frisch hier im forum gelandet und wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand lust hätte nächste woche mit mir im deister zu biken... Bin allerdings ein ziehmlicher Anfänger und eher im "schneckentempo" unterwegs ;-)

Grüße Niklas


----------



## Flashy (7. August 2014)

Nikelon schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin jetzt frisch hier im forum gelandet und wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand lust hätte nächste woche mit mir im deister zu biken... Bin allerdings ein ziehmlicher Anfänger und eher im "schneckentempo" unterwegs ;-)
> 
> Grüße Niklas


Wenn du am Wochenende noch nichts vor hast,  nehme ich dich mit. Kein Thema


----------



## njoerd (8. August 2014)

Nikelon schrieb:


> Hey Leute, bin jetzt frisch hier im forum gelandet und wollte mal nachfragen ob jemand lust hätte nächste woche mit mir im deister zu biken... Bin allerdings ein ziehmlicher Anfänger und eher im "schneckentempo" unterwegs ;-)
> 
> Grüße Niklas



Hi, wie siehts heut bei dir aus?


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (8. August 2014)

Also was mich betrifft, ich hätte Samstag auch Lust, würde aber morgens los wollen bis frühen Nachmittag. Gruß Ben


----------



## Flashy (8. August 2014)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Also was mich betrifft, ich hätte Samstag auch Lust, würde aber morgens los wollen bis frühen Nachmittag. Gruß Ben


Nach das ist doch ein Plan: ) dabei


----------



## mynoxin (8. August 2014)

njoerd schrieb:


> Hi, wie siehts heut bei dir aus?



Wann denkst du, dass du hin willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (8. August 2014)

Also icke will morgen zwischen 8 und 10 am Hbf Los..  wer ist dabei?


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (8. August 2014)

Wo genau willst dann am deister starten? Wieder Deinen heiß Geliebten Ü30 ?


----------



## Flashy (8. August 2014)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Wo genau willst dann am deister starten? Wieder Deinen heiß Geliebten Ü30 ?


 Gern. Wurde aber auch woanders lang: )


----------



## Flashy (8. August 2014)

Fahre wieder am waldkater rein denke ich mal


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (8. August 2014)

Wann meinst schaffst es diesmal zum waldkater?


----------



## Flashy (8. August 2014)

Wenn ich den Zug um 10:03 am Hbf bekomme dann so gegen kurz nach halb 11


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (8. August 2014)

Dann bekomm mal deine Bahn


----------



## Flashy (8. August 2014)

Bonecracker_Ben schrieb:


> Dann bekomm mal deine Bahn


Fährst du fauler hund mit dem Auto oder was ?


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (8. August 2014)

Klar!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (8. August 2014)

Au backe


----------



## Nikelon (9. August 2014)

Hi Flashy sorry dieses WE wirds nix, bin gestern ausm urlaub wieder gekommen und muss noch koffer auspacken etc... wäre die deutsche bahn einmal pünktlich hätte ich das gestern noch geschafft... Wie sähe es mit dienstag aus?


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (9. August 2014)

Bin da! Wer noch?


----------



## matzinski (9. August 2014)

Wer fährt morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## Scott865 (9. August 2014)

Wen ich heute beim grillen nicht zuviel esse bin ich dabei.


----------



## kwark (9. August 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen Frühschicht?


Me


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (9. August 2014)

Ich bin doch noch ne zeit raus. Mit schiene kann ich nur hinten bremsen^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mynoxin (9. August 2014)

Nikelon schrieb:


> Hi Flashy sorry dieses WE wirds nix, bin gestern ausm urlaub wieder gekommen und muss noch koffer auspacken etc... wäre die deutsche bahn einmal pünktlich hätte ich das gestern noch geschafft... Wie sähe es mit dienstag aus?



Uhrzeit? Würde mich anschließen wollen


----------



## gloshabigur (9. August 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer fährt morgen Frühschicht?



Ich


----------



## Scott865 (9. August 2014)

Treffen 8.30uhr aufm BB am Fundament.


----------



## schaumi (11. August 2014)

Hallo,
fährt jenand hier in der Umgebung das Cube Hanzz in L?

Würde es gern mal kurz Proberollen, gern auch auf einem Parkplatz oder zu Hause. Will nur die Größe checken, ob es passt...

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## jammerlappen (11. August 2014)

Ich meine Paskull hat eins von 2012...


----------



## Flashy (14. August 2014)

So fast wieder Wochenende. Samstag geht's ab inne Presche. Noch wer bock?


----------



## Muellbeutel (14. August 2014)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Der Urlaub ist vorbei. Deshalb darf am Samstag wieder ab 12 Uhr am Ladies only geholfen werden.
> In Höhe des Panoramadouble geht's los.



Inspirationsvorschlag für anstehende Tourplanungen.


----------



## enno112 (17. August 2014)

Hi an die Deisterfraktion,

wir wollen morgen früh nach Dienstschluss (Montag!) mal einige Trails zu zweit im Deister fahren.
Leider bin ich nicht sehr fachkundig was den Deister betrifft, und finde auch nicht so richtig die Einstiege in die Trails.
Ja, die "Suchefunktion" habe ich auch bemüht...
Vielleicht kann mir einer der Prof´s mal eine PM mit einigen Daten dazu senden...

Vielen Dank schon mal...


----------



## reflux (17. August 2014)

Moin, fährt hier jemand ein Nicolai ION 16 in L oder XL und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen ? Hannover wäre Ideal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (17. August 2014)

Frag mal hier, ich weißdas Niko die Verteibt :

Nikolaus Tams
monkeyshop.de
Scheibenstandsweg 5c
30559 Hannover

Fon: 0511 - 952 33 57
Fax: 0511 - 952 33 56


----------



## damianfromhell (17. August 2014)

Macht der auch sachen ohne Motor?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Barti88 (18. August 2014)

reflux schrieb:


> Moin, fährt hier jemand ein Nicolai ION 16 in L oder XL und würde mich mal Probe sitzen lassen ? Hannover wäre Ideal



Hier bekommst du was du suchst:

biketime GmbH
Alter Flughafen 7a, 30179 Hannover
Telefon: 0511 67998-300
eMail: [email protected]

Als ich vor 2 Wochen da war, hatten se einige Rahmen vorrätig.
Testbikes gibt es auch.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. August 2014)

So Wochenende kommt ich werde definitiv fahren scheiß aufs Wetter solange es net regnet. Allerdings entspannt und so ohne fullface mit Rucksack und gesüppel und so

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (22. August 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> So Wochenende kommt ich werde definitiv fahren scheiß aufs Wetter solange es net regnet. Allerdings entspannt und so ohne fullface mit Rucksack und gesüppel und so
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


 läuft, morgen früh gehts los =)


----------



## damianfromhell (22. August 2014)

Welche Uhrzeit? ^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (22. August 2014)

9:30 wurde ich mal sagen


----------



## damianfromhell (22. August 2014)

Hbf? Achja ich hab da nen Attentat auf dich vor also morgen leichter Helm weil ich nicht viel trail bzw easy going. Muss meine Scheiben einfahren daher einmal stumpf hoch und wieder runter XD du kannst gerne Barbiegrab runter parallel 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (22. August 2014)

Jo Hbf.  Ja dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (22. August 2014)

Wollte mal Richtung springe da gibts wohl nen trail mit echt üblen spitzkehren 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (22. August 2014)

Soso: ) ich zeig dir auch mal einen den ich letztes we gefahren bin. Aber das wird nicht gehen mit deinem.Flügel


----------



## damianfromhell (22. August 2014)

Hab kein Gips dran des geht alles 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Homer_Simplon (23. August 2014)

Der üble Spitzkehren Trail ist der Satellit. Wenn es nass ist, ist der noch ne Spur übler als sonst. Viel Glück 


Ride like lightning, Crash like thunder.


----------



## damianfromhell (23. August 2014)

Okay haben es heute net geschafft. Der flashy wollte zu seinem geliebten ü30 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (23. August 2014)

Hrhr der ist gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (23. August 2014)

Jau aber nächstes mal endlich wieder was neues probieren des finde ich spannender 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kwark (23. August 2014)

Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (23. August 2014)

kwark schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


... auf jeden Fall


----------



## gloshabigur (23. August 2014)

Yup!


----------



## Straik (23. August 2014)

Ja


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. August 2014)

kwark schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Jau ...


----------



## Spiro4 (23. August 2014)

Hi Frühschicht,

na sammelt ihr mich 9.15-9.30 am Teich ein .

Gruß Holger


----------



## matzinski (24. August 2014)

Geht klar 9:30


----------



## damianfromhell (24. August 2014)

Ich werde heute wohl nochmal ne entspannte runde drehen und so 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade87 (26. August 2014)

So, habe den Thread gefunden. 
Wie siehts morgen aus, hat jemand Lust und Zeit auch gerne Vormittags ne Runde zu drehen?
Habe gerade Urlaub und würde die Zeit ganz gerne zum trainieren nutzen, aber alleine ist nicht so der Bringer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (26. August 2014)

Löblich,  aber ich muss arbeiten


----------



## Deleted 300483 (27. August 2014)

Fahrt ihr regelmäßig in Gruppen oder immer spontan?
Ich bin bisher immer nur im Süntel gefahren und würd jetzt gern mir den Deister mal näher anschauen.
Besteht da die Möglichkeit mal bei euch mitzufahrn?
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## Flashy (27. August 2014)

Klar, nehmen alle mit die Lust haben


----------



## jammerlappen (28. August 2014)

Moin Mädels,

heute auf dem Ladies waren definitiv Hufspuren. Da am Wochenende auch viele Wanderer unterwegs waren, sollte man von der Befahrung des engeren Teils lieber einen Finger mehr auf der Bremse lassen - zumindest bist die Schilder unten so angebracht sind, dass die Klapsköppe, die nich gleich wieder wegrupfen können...


----------



## Flashy (28. August 2014)

Aber oben am ladys sind ja die Schilder und der weg ist ja auch bekannt.  Was für Spinner das die da wieder durchmarschieren müssen


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. August 2014)

Das ist ein Typ, der 2 Ponys und 2 Kinder hat. Den hab ich schon mal da getroffen und angesprochen.
Er meinte aber, das er da schon seit ein paar Jahren spazieren geht, und das in Zukunft auch weiter machen möchte.
Wenn ich eines seiner Kinder umniete, kann sich der nette Herr aber ein paar neue Schimpfwörter in seinen Wortschatz packen.


----------



## damianfromhell (29. August 2014)

Scheen den gibet von mir auch nen Spruch wenn ich den erwische 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## reflux (29. August 2014)

Verkaufe
X-Fusion Vector HLR 216x63 inkl. 450er Feder, gebraucht, guter Zustand - 100€

DT Swiss Spline EX1501 650b LRS, XX1 Freilauf,ungefahren aus Neurad 500€


----------



## Straik (30. August 2014)

No Frühschicht?

Wäre wohl in meinem Sinne. 
Dreckswetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. September 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Scheen den gibet von mir auch nen Spruch wenn ich den erwische
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



Ich glaube es wäre hilfreich für das image der Deisterbiker, wenn du dich im Wald etwas defensiver verhältst, als hier im Forum.

Danke!


----------



## damianfromhell (2. September 2014)

Nuja der Hinweis wird kommen so oder so das es nicht in Ordnung ist wenn ich den erwische des hat nix mit Aggressivität oder ähnlichem zu tun.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (2. September 2014)

Ich glaube was Wichtigisimwald damit sagen wollte ist, dass man den Leuten nicht gleich vor den Koffer scheissen sollte sondern Sie in Ruhe darauf hinweisen soll auf was für einen Weg Sie sich befinden und welchen Gefahren für die und auch uns Biker entstehen wenn auf einmal Menschen oder Pferde auf dem Trail stehen


----------



## damianfromhell (2. September 2014)

Des Problem ist die Leute sind zu hohl dafür des ist des gleiche wie mit Hunden und Kindern im Sommer im Auto zu lassen. Es muss immer erst was passieren bis dienen peilen. Der Hinweis ist daher zu geben und eventl auch mal erklären was so im schlimmsten Fall passiert. Des dies mit ner gewissen ruhe zu machen ist sollte jedem von selbst klar sein

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Girl (2. September 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Des Problem ist die Leute sind zu hohl dafür des ist des gleiche wie mit Hunden und Kindern im Sommer im Auto zu lassen. Es muss immer erst was passieren bis dienen peilen.



Mal sportlich langsam!!!!

Es ist keine abgesperrte Rennstrecke!!
Es gibt genug Pfade die die Trails kreuzen wo nirgends ein Hinweis zu finden ist das es sich um eine MTB-Strecke handelt.

Uns sind am Sonntag auch welche den Ladies entgegengekommen, sie haben sich entschuldigt und wussten nicht das sie hier nicht laufen sollten.

Der Ton macht die Musik


----------



## Flashy (2. September 2014)

Das ist genau das was ich sage, die Leute werden es in den meisten Fällen schon verstehen wenn man Sie darauf hinweist. Aber da wir da in der unterzahl sind und auch keinerlei Hausrecht besitzen, sollte man da eher den ruhigen Ton anschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (2. September 2014)

Sag ich doch  junge junge nur weil ich nen Bombenleger bin heißt des net das ich nicht in dermaßen bin mich entsprechend auszudrücken. Wo sind wa den hier OÖ 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jammerlappen (2. September 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Pfade die die Trails kreuzen wo nirgends ein Hinweis zu finden ist das es sich um eine MTB-Strecke handelt.


Das trifft auf die Vereinsstrecken aber nur dann auch zu, wenn die Schilder mal wieder geklaut, bzw. abgebaut wurden. So oder so, versucht der Verein schon bei den entsprechenden Stellen darauf hinzuwirken, einen Wanderweg in Streckennähe zu bekommen.

Aus meiner Sicht wird es früher oder später mal richtig krachen, wenn der Verein auf den offiziellen Strecken nicht auch für den allerletzten Idioten mitdenkt. Da sind dann alle Fraktionen mit gemeint.

Und wo wir gerade bei den Eventualitäten sind:
Es wäre nett von denen, die die Vereinstrecken nutzen, um sich selbst zu verstümmeln, bei späteren Fragen nach einem Unfallhergang, den Unfallort unspezifisch in "den Wald" zu verlegen.


----------



## turbokeks (2. September 2014)

Ich persönlich finde es ja eher "befremdlich", dass jetzt ausgerechnet MTB'ler im Wald Verbotsschilder aufstellen, Strecken sperren und diejenigen, die sich nicht daran halten wollen, beschimpfen  Die meisten "Fußgänger", denen ich bisher auf den Vereinsstrecken begegne, sind übrigens andere MTB'ler, die ihr Bike den Trail rauf schieben 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Flashy (2. September 2014)

Naja das mit dem hochschieben auf dem Trail ist auch ne unschöne Sache wenn man die zu spät sieht. aber das ist ja auch eigentlich durch das schild geregelt. Und befremdlich finde ich es nicht wenn schilder an offiziellen Trails aufgebaut werden. Und man kann nur hoffen dass es keine beschimpfungen von uns Bikern da gibt, den sonst haben wir wieder die AKarte


----------



## wichtigisimwald (2. September 2014)

Ich hab mir letzte Woche (vormittags) den Ladys mal von unten nach oben angesehen.

Erstmal ein dickes Lob und Hut ab, Ihr habt da eine Sau-Arbeit investiert, Steffen!!! Das Ding sieht wirklich klasse aus!

Gerade der untere Teil eignet sich natürlich nur bedingt zum bergaufschieben, da es recht schmal zu geht und die Strecke nicht immer gut einsehbar ist. Frau und ich sind da mit bedacht hochgewatschelt, natürlich Streckenschonend am Rand 

Das ist natürlich mitnichten Kritik an der Strecke, sondern lediglich eine Meinung, dass ich das Hochschieben, gerade im unteren Teil des Trails für einigermaßen gefährlich halte.

Genauso gefährlich dürfte es für Spaziergänger sein, die sich nicht im klaren darüber sind, wo sie da unterwegs sind.

Umso beschissener, dass da irgendein Heino die Schilder abbaut.


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. September 2014)

Ein paar Gedanken von mir.
Leute die Schilder abreißen sind Idioten, da sie die Gesundheit anderer Menschen auf's Spiel setzen. Die letzten Wochenenden war es ruhiger mit Fußgängern, aber ohne Schilder funzt das nicht. Ich hab mir am Sonntag einen Teppich an die Unterlippe gefaselt, soviele Leute kamen da hoch. Wir haben ja 4 Stunden gebuddelt. Es sind aber alle nett, und wissen es einfach nicht besser.
Bei netter Erklärung ist auch volles Verständnis da. Der Typ mit den Ponys ist wohl obenrum bissel dünne angerührt und deswegen anders.
Bei Familien ist noch das Problem, das meistens die Kinder zuerst den Berg hochrennen, und die sieht man besonders schlecht. Ich hab irgendwie keinen Bock drauf einen 5-Jährigen mit seinen Ohren zwischen meinen Standrohren klemmen zu haben.
Und das ist der Grund warum dort Schilder stehen müssen. Es geht schlicht um die Gesundheit der Fußgänger! 
Außerdem ist der Trail  teilweise schlecht einsehbar. Dazu kommen hohe Geschwindigkeiten. Ich bin ja nicht der beste Downhiller, aber ich hatte schon 49 km/h auf dem Tacho. Bei 105 Kilo Systemgewicht kann ja mal jemand den Bremsweg ausrechnen.

Zum Thema hochschieben. Das sind meist Biker, die entweder Sektionstraining machen, oder einzelne Sprünge üben. Mach ich manchmal auch. Aber da setz ich voraus, das die Leute wissen was sie tun. Man setzt den Helm ab, achtet auf Geräusche und läuft möglichst am Rand. Dann können die, die von oben kommen auch zügig weiterfahren. Sollte aber nach Möglichkeit trotzdem unterlassen werden.

Aber so, oder so. Es wird ein schöner sonniger Sonntag kommen, da wird es mal ordentlich scheppern.


----------



## Stoepel (3. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne am Freitag nach Feierabend eine Runde im Deister drehen. Kenne bis jetzt allerdings nur den Ü30 und den Rakteten-Trail.
Fährt zufällig wer und würde mich mal mitnehmen?


----------



## Flashy (3. September 2014)

Wenn ich Freitag fahre kann ich dir welche zeigen.  Wann hast du Feierabend?


----------



## Stoepel (3. September 2014)

Ich werde gegen 16 Uhr in Hannover sein


----------



## Flashy (3. September 2014)

15 Uhr habe ich feierabend. Wurde ja passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. September 2014)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Wir starten heute ab Bredenbeck Parkplatz Glück-auf-Str. (18 Uhr)
CC-Tour mit Licht


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

So also ich werde morgen nachFeierabend auch in den Deister. 15 Uhr is Feierabend das passt


----------



## Stoepel (4. September 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> So also ich werde morgen nachFeierabend auch in den Deister. 15 Uhr is Feierabend das passt



Von wo willst du denn los?


----------



## damianfromhell (4. September 2014)

Wennigsen wallpaper wird er wohl starten 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Wennigsen wallpaper wird er wohl starten
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


 watt =)


----------



## damianfromhell (4. September 2014)

Arg verdammtes Handy XD waldkater solls heißen xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

Joar wäre nen plan. komme denke ich mal mit dem Auto hin.


----------



## Stoepel (4. September 2014)

Ich denke ich könnte gegen 16:30 -16:45 am Waldkater sein


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

ach du kommst mit der bahn. Ja is ja kein ding. muss mal gucken wie ich fahren, bin atm auf singlespeed für bergab =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (4. September 2014)

What singlespeed?

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> What singlespeed?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


 jo, vorn 1 Blatt und hinten 1 Ritzel, singlespeed eben =)


----------



## damianfromhell (4. September 2014)

Okay ich ahne übles  laaaange schiebepassagen xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

Nennen wir es mal ausserplanmässiges absteigen


----------



## damianfromhell (4. September 2014)

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoepel (4. September 2014)

Ich wollte eigentlich mitm Auto fahren kann also auch woanders hinkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

ah noch besser. also wenn du den Ü30 kennst, wäre es ja gut wenn wir vom waldkratzer starten. da kommen wir am barbie und Grabweg vorbei. und könnten dann hoch beim Lady halt machen


----------



## Stoepel (4. September 2014)

waldkratzer=waldkater?


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> waldkratzer=waldkater?


 au backe, ja =)


----------



## Stoepel (4. September 2014)

Dann bis morgen.
Fahre einen Mondeo Kombi und habe eine knalle Rotes Fahrrad. Ist nicht zu übersehen.


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Dann bis morgen.
> Fahre einen Mondeo Kombi und habe eine knalle Rotes Fahrrad. Ist nicht zu übersehen.


 
jo meins is auch knalle rot  . watt hast den für ens?


----------



## Stoepel (4. September 2014)

Canyon Spectral Al 9.0EX und du?


----------



## Flashy (4. September 2014)

Das ist mir wirklich knalle rot, fahre atm ein 2Danger LTD Hardtail


----------



## damianfromhell (4. September 2014)

So Leute hab hier auch mal ne bitte. 

Nem bekannten wurde nen cube Fritz in blau matt mit silbernem Riser lenker geklaut. Auffällig ist der lenker weil es sonst komplett blau und schwarz matt ist.

Falls wem was ausfällt bitte melden. Danke

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (5. September 2014)

Dooh! Das die immer die Räder klauen müssen! Klar ich halt die Augen auf


----------



## matzinski (5. September 2014)

Moin, ich würde gern die Frühschicht diesen Sonntag mal wegen unüberbrückbarer organisatorischer Sachzwänge erst um 9:00 starten wollen. Gibt es Einwände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. September 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Moin, ich würde gern die Frühschicht diesen Sonntag mal wegen unüberbrückbarer organisatorischer Sachzwänge erst um 9:00 starten wollen. Gibt es Einwände?


nö ...


----------



## Stoepel (5. September 2014)

Ich kann schon um 16 Uhr am Waldkater sein oder wollen wir es 16:30 belassen?


----------



## Flashy (5. September 2014)

Nee 16 geht auch. Hole nur kurz mein cam von zuhause und bin aufm weg dann


----------



## Stoepel (5. September 2014)

Ok dann bis gleich


----------



## damianfromhell (5. September 2014)

So bin gerade unentschlossen. Moin oder sonntag?  Wetterbericht ist an beiden Tagen iwie zwiespältig 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (6. September 2014)

So Sonntag fahr ich in der früh. Wollte mal zum nordmannsturm und an bielstein. Leider ist ja heute gegen mittag schon gewitter angesagt 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (6. September 2014)

Nächsten Sonntag werde ich wohl den ganzen Tag im deister verbringen.  Dieses we wird das leider nichts mehr bei mir


----------



## damianfromhell (6. September 2014)

Uncool und wenn des Wetter stimmt dito xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (6. September 2014)

Naja läuft: )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (6. September 2014)

hallo zusammen,
na dann bis um 9 Uhr oben...
Uli


----------



## damianfromhell (6. September 2014)

Oben?  zum Frühstück meinst? ^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gloshabigur (6. September 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Moin, ich würde gern die Frühschicht diesen Sonntag mal wegen unüberbrückbarer organisatorischer Sachzwänge erst um 9:00 starten wollen. Gibt es Einwände?



Passt scho'
Also, dann an 09:00 Spätschicht


----------



## matzinski (6. September 2014)

Oben heißt Benther Berg ganz oben. Da gibt es noch kein Frühstück.


----------



## damianfromhell (6. September 2014)

Ach Mist ne ich bin denke gegen 9im deister xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Straik (6. September 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Moin, ich würde gern die Frühschicht diesen Sonntag mal wegen unüberbrückbarer organisatorischer Sachzwänge erst um 9:00 starten wollen. Gibt es Einwände?


Ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (6. September 2014)

Moin!

Fährt jemand morgen aus Hannover in den Deister?

Bin vor einiger Zeit aus Heidelberg nach Hannover gezogen und würd gerne ein paar Trails mit lokalen Leuten fahren. 
Einige kenne ich schon, mit Sicherheit aber nicht alle. 

Würd mich morgen gerne jemanden Anschließen. Fahre bergauf, aber lieber bergab .

Grüße, 
Lev.


----------



## damianfromhell (6. September 2014)

Ich bin morgen auch auf Entdeckungsreise also können wa gerne zsm Trails suchen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WhatTheHell (7. September 2014)

Moin, gestern auf dem Hauptweg (Höhe Kaiser irgendwas Denkmal) Kammweg Richtung Deister Freilicht Bühne gefunden. Wenn das Teil jemand vermisst, einfach per PN melden.


----------



## exto (9. September 2014)

Kann es sein, dass du im falschen Gebirge unterwegs warst?


----------



## oelg (11. September 2014)

Hi! 
Ich wollte den Samstag im Deister verbringen. Da ich mir grade nen Freerider gekauft habe werd ich wohl hoch schieben  und fleißig das Runterfahren üben!
Also bis Samstag! 

Grüße, Oli


----------



## damianfromhell (11. September 2014)

Immer diese Leute die sich nen Status kaufen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oelg (11. September 2014)

rüschtüsch! 

Samstag auch dabei?


----------



## damianfromhell (11. September 2014)

Nach Feierabend 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (11. September 2014)

Samstag soll's regnen.  Ich mach Sonntag durch: )


----------



## EVHD (11. September 2014)

Moin,
Würde Samstag mitmachen, war jedoch noch nicht im Deister Rad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (11. September 2014)

Bin morgen früh (Freitag) ab ca. 10.00 Uhr da.
Vielleicht noch wer der mit mir einige Trails biken will?


----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

Ich wollt mit dem Auto hin am Samstag vormittag, einen kann ich von Hannover auch entspannt mitnehmen, bei zwei wird's kuschlig im kleinen Kombi


----------



## EVHD (12. September 2014)

Werde mit der S Bahn kommen...wann und wo?


----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

Um 10 am waldkater?


----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

Planänderung, ich komme erst um 1300 los, also ca 1400 am waldkater  

Muss reichdb^


----------



## damianfromhell (12. September 2014)

Samstag? 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## EVHD (12. September 2014)

Ja, morgen


----------



## damianfromhell (12. September 2014)

Bin auch erst gegen 14uhr da denke. 13 hat er Feierabend 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

dann sind wir ja alle um ca 14 uhr am waldkater! ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

oder wo wollt ihr los?


----------



## EVHD (12. September 2014)

Mir ist es egal, weiß eh nicht wo sich die Strecken befinden . Werde gegen 14 Uhr auch da sein.


----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

können auch nen zug verabreden den wir am hbf nehmen


----------



## EVHD (12. September 2014)

Wäre 13.03 am HBF, Steige aber schon früher ein. Kann sonst auch ein Zug später nehmen.


----------



## damianfromhell (12. September 2014)

13:03 Schaff ich net

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

dachte 13:33?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

13:03 schaffen wir auch nicht, erst 13:33 am HBF


----------



## EVHD (12. September 2014)

Gut, 13.33 HBF bin der in der Bahn mit einen Grünen Radon.


----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

sehr gut!


----------



## damianfromhell (12. September 2014)

Des pack ich auch 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## damianfromhell (12. September 2014)

Achja graues maverick mit bunt eloxierten teilen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oelg (12. September 2014)

specialized status und n grossmannnn


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Mit saintbremsen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## oelg (13. September 2014)




----------



## crazymaniac (13. September 2014)

Servuz,

Downhillrookie sucht Anhang und zum Deister kennenlernen ein paar Leute die sich dort ab und an mal rumtümmeln. Ist dort jemand diesen Sonntag unterwegs, eventuell aus Hannover zum gemeinsamen Anreisen schon? Ansonsten kann ich leider auch erst nächsten Sonntag wieder.

LG

Nico


----------



## Flashy (13. September 2014)

Morgen fahre ich in den deister.  Weiss noch nicht genau wann aber Vormittags mit dem.Zug.hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (13. September 2014)

Wie sieht es morgen mit Frühschicht aus.
Jemand dabei?


----------



## gloshabigur (13. September 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit Frühschicht aus.
> Jemand dabei?



Jupp.


----------



## damianfromhell (13. September 2014)

Heute war super fähige Leute und auch gemischt von Downhill bis hardtail in einer Gruppe. Ziel war es einfach Rum zu kommen und Spaß zu haben. Danke auch an die deisterfreunde der Ladys ist immer wieder nen Erlebnis 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. September 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit Frühschicht aus.
> Jemand dabei?


Aber sischer dat ...


----------



## HaJü__ (13. September 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es morgen mit Frühschicht aus.
> Jemand dabei?



Ich bin raus.
Bin mit dem Junior auf dem Fussballplatz.
Viel Spaß!!


----------



## crazymaniac (13. September 2014)

Muss mich leider auch abmelden, Erkältung wird doch schlimmer als besser :-( Ich hoffe auf nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## Blueracer670 (14. September 2014)

Gute Besserung an den Biker der gestern am Samstag in unteren Teil von Grabweg schwer gestürzt ist und sich den Rücken geprellt hat. Hoffe Dich hat es nicht zu schwer erwischt!
Ich bin der Biker mit den grünen YT Tues.
Gruß Frank
PS. Gruß auch an deinen Schwager.


----------



## oelg (14. September 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Heute war super fähige Leute und auch gemischt von Downhill bis hardtail in einer Gruppe. Ziel war es einfach Rum zu kommen und Spaß zu haben. Danke auch an die deisterfreunde der Ladys ist immer wieder nen Erlebnis
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk



War super! Ich werd mal aktiver hier lesen und auch mal mitbuddeln kommen, der Ladys ist echt der Hammer  

und wir waren der Beweis dass alle Fahrräder und Fahrer gemeinsam Spaß haben können! ^^


----------



## oelg (15. September 2014)

Ich wollte morgen so gegen 15 Uhr vom Waldkater zum Grabweg hochschieben, falls wer bock hat? Fahre mitm Auto von Hannover aus hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick_Biessman (17. September 2014)

Moin!
Ich will vielleicht morgen oder Freitag Vormittag mit nem Freund zum ersten Mal in den Deister. Wir kennen noch keine Trails und deswegen wollte ich fragen, ob jemand eh in der Gegend ist und uns ne (nicht zu schwierige) Strecke zeigen könnte. Falls dieser Trail noch aktuell ist, würde ich den oder was Ähnliches gerne fahren:


----------



## Rick_Biessman (17. September 2014)

Sorry für den Doppelpost - es wird Freitag so gegen 9:15 werden. Falls irgendwer um die bekloppte Uhrzeit in der Gegend ist und uns nen Trail zeigen könnte, wär cool. Wenn nicht, machen wir uns selbst auf die Suche.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. September 2014)

Samstag 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## H/WF-Honk (18. September 2014)

Rick_Biessman schrieb:


> Sorry für den Doppelpost - es wird Freitag so gegen 9:15 werden. Falls irgendwer um die bekloppte Uhrzeit in der Gegend ist und uns nen Trail zeigen könnte, wär cool. Wenn nicht, machen wir uns selbst auf die Suche.



Bin morgen früh unterwegs und wollte 2-3 Trails fahren. Kann euch gerne was zeigen. Wäre dann gegen viertel nach neune am Waldkater-Parkplatz.


----------



## enduro-mozart (18. September 2014)

Blueracer670 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an den Biker der gestern am Samstag in unteren Teil von Grabweg schwer gestürzt ist und sich den Rücken geprellt hat. Hoffe Dich hat es nicht zu schwer erwischt!
> Ich bin der Biker mit den grünen YT Tues.
> Gruß Frank
> PS. Gruß auch an deinen Schwager.



Hi Frank,

vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Mir geht es schon deutlich besser. Hatte aber die Tage noch ordentlich Rückenschmerzen. Aber der Rücken ist wohl nur geprellt, bzw. gestaucht und muss jetzt auskuriert werden.

Also bis demnächst wieder im Deister auf´m Trail

Gruß

Philipp


----------



## crazymaniac (18. September 2014)

Ein Kumpel (mitm Hardteil) und ich (Fully) wollen Sonntag von Hannover aus mit der S Bahn anreisen zum Deister und auch zum ersten mal. Wo steigt man am ehesten aus, in Wennigsen? Gibt es am Sonntag noch andere die von Hannover aus hinfahren und uns vorort ein bischen was näher bringen können?

Gute Besserung Phillip ;-) ich hoffe dein Schmerz bleibt mir erspart

LG

der Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoepel (18. September 2014)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel (mitm Hardteil) und ich (Fully) wollen Sonntag von Hannover aus mit der S Bahn anreisen zum Deister und auch zum ersten mal. Wo steigt man am ehesten aus, in Wennigsen? Gibt es am Sonntag noch andere die von Hannover aus hinfahren und uns vorort ein bischen was näher bringen können?
> 
> Gute Besserung Phillip ;-) ich hoffe dein Schmerz bleibt mir erspart
> 
> ...



Hi Nico,

ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich Sonntag fahre. Würde dann auch mit dem Zug von Hannover nach Wennigsen fahren. Vom Wennigser Bhf bis zum Waldkater Parkplatz sind es nur 3km. 

Wann wollt Ihr am Sonntag denn fahren?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## crazymaniac (18. September 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich Sonntag fahre. Würde dann auch mit dem Zug von Hannover nach Wennigsen fahren. Vom Wennigser Bhf bis zum Waldkater Parkplatz sind es nur 3km.
> 
> ...


 
Muss ich mich mal noch mit meinem Kumpel kurzschließen. Wann rödelt man denn für gewöhnlich dahin? 9:33Uhr ist dann zuspät?zufrüh? zu... Wie schon gesagt, wir waren dort noch nie.


----------



## Stoepel (18. September 2014)

Ich bin mit dem Zug auch noch nicht gefahren. Ich bin meistens Mittags unterwegs gewesen. 

Mir wäre es im großen und ganzen eigentlich egal wann wir losfahren.


----------



## crazymaniac (18. September 2014)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Ich bin mit dem Zug auch noch nicht gefahren. Ich bin meistens Mittags unterwegs gewesen.
> 
> Mir wäre es im großen und ganzen eigentlich egal wann wir losfahren.


 
Ok, ich melde mich auf jeden Fall dazu nochmal Stefan.

Bis dahin, noch einen schönen tag ;-)

Grüße

Nico


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. September 2014)

12 Uhr bis Viertel nach 12 trifft man am Waldkaterparkplatz immer ein paar Leute die einem ein paar Trails zeigen können.


----------



## damianfromhell (20. September 2014)

Wir starten heute früh um 9 also gleich am hbf und von da dann mit der bahn nach wennigsen. Menschen die bergauf fahren können dürfen sich gerne anschließen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (20. September 2014)

Diesmal ist kinderwochnende.  Pfui das nur Leute die hoch fahren mitgenommen werden


----------



## matzinski (20. September 2014)

Morgen Frühschicht im Regen - 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## damianfromhell (20. September 2014)

Man muss auch mal alle paar Wochen nutzen was man hat  haben den ü30 unsicher gemacht 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (20. September 2014)

Langweilig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (20. September 2014)

Och war ganz nett weil die Jungs mit hardtails unterwegs waren 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## samuel-l-k (20. September 2014)

hallo an die Frühschicht, eigentlich gerne, muß aber gleich zum Nachtdienst. Ggf. Dienstag Nachmittag zur späten Frühschicht? Hängt allerdings noch von meinen drei bevorstehenden Nachtdiensten ab...
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (20. September 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht im Regen - 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei ?



Bin für morgen leider raus ...


----------



## crazymaniac (20. September 2014)

Also wir wollten morgen nun 9:33 mit der Bahn dorthin fahren
Wer ist mit der Fuhre dabei?

lg Nico


----------



## damianfromhell (20. September 2014)

Also ich wollte moin auch nochmal hin. Frage ist nur wann. Wohl eher gegen mittag da soll das Wetter genehmer sein

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. September 2014)

Regen? Sicher? egal - dabei!


----------



## Bueni (20. September 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht im Regen - 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei ?


Regen, endlich. Dabei, falls das Equipment hält.


----------



## Straik (21. September 2014)

Bueni schrieb:


> Regen, endlich. Dabei, falls das Equipment hält.


Auch dabei.


----------



## HangLoose (23. September 2014)

Für Interessierte aus Hannover, die dem Spot in der Eilenriede nachtrauern. Es gibt Neuigkeiten!
Siehe hier: http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...es-Licht-fuer-Mountainbiker-in-der-Eilenriede
Sollte jemand dort im Thema sein und bei der Planung/Umsetzung mit dabei sein, bitte ich um eine Info per PN. Würde mich gern mit einbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (23. September 2014)

Voll cool wäre des mal morgens vor der Arbeit nochmal ne runde zu drehen

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Unplugged (23. September 2014)

Komme morgen in den Genuss eines spontanen freien Tages und wollte vormittags ne "kleine" West- Ost Trailtour starten... Sonst noch jemand Langeweile morgen?


----------



## Stoepel (24. September 2014)

Hat morgen wer Lust und Zeit nach Feierabend eine Tour durch den Deister zu machen? Ein Kumpel und ich wollen um 16:40 Uhr am Waldkater los.


----------



## crazymaniac (24. September 2014)

Wie schauts am 28.09. also Sonntag aus. Das wetter scheint sich ja diesmal zu halten. Letzten Sonntag war leider ein reinfall für mich, besonders als Anfänger im Regen im Deister. Würde mich über geduldige und nette Begleitung freuen.

Grüße Nico


----------



## jammerlappen (24. September 2014)

Mahlzeit, meinem Kumpel haben Diebe ein Cheetah Mountain Spirit aus dem Keller geklaut (das alte von Exto). Rahmen (Nr.: 0933077 ) 
weiss mit Reset-Steuersatz in purple, Laufräder weiss, 55 ETA weiss, X-9 mit Gripshift, Formula RX, Riser von Reverse in purple usw.

Wenn jemand was hört: immer raus damit!


----------



## Unplugged (24. September 2014)

Unterhalb des Nordmannsturmes sind ganz fleißige Menschen am Werk; Rumpelstilzchen ist zur Häfte zerstört, sprich mit schwerem Gerät gezielt zerfahren und außerdem noch die ganzen Steine rausgerupft. Auf'm Schiebedach wurden, ebenfalls mit einem Harvester o.ä. zwei ganze Bäume (Länge ca. 10-12m, für die ganz Schlauen, die meinen, man könne da ja einfach mit 'nem Bunny Hop drüber...) längs in Trailrichtung auf die Kreuzung mit der Rückegasse gelegt. Live gesehen habe ich dabei niemanden, die Fahrzeuge standen alle noch an der Wallmannhütte rum. Und für mich allein war's zu viel zum aufräumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (24. September 2014)

Gewalt erzeugt doch Gegengewalt (und wehe die Trailfee wird böse). Hat man denen das nicht erzählt?

Oder machen wir mal was neues? Einen Aufschrei auf der IBC-Startseite?


----------



## Mzungu (24. September 2014)

wir könnten uns mal abends mit licht und so treffen und die harvester bis oben in stämme, äste und zweige hüllen......


----------



## Deleted 104857 (24. September 2014)

Schweinerei, das Ganze.

Im Grunde würde allerdings jede entsprechend wirksame Antwort ein Herablassen auf das gleiche Tiefflieger-Niveau bedeuten.


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. September 2014)

Vielleicht ist es keine so gute Idee, von jedem spaßigen Trail ein Video zu drehen und ins Netz zu stellen.

Und vielleicht ist es auch keine so gute Idee, Zeitungsreporter auf die nicht ganz so offiziellen Trails zu schleifen, Fotos zu machen und sich in der Zeitung als krasse Downhill-Helden feiern zu lassen. 

Und vielleicht ist es auch keine so gute Idee, die Arbeit anderer Leute mit den Füßen zu treten und die verkackten GPS Daten der Trails online zu stellen. Dabei hat man meist selbst noch nie eine Schaufel in die Hand genommen, oder?

Warum kann man nicht einfach in den Wald fahren, seinen Spaß haben und wieder nach Hause fahren.


----------



## wolfi (24. September 2014)

Evel, ich als ostwestfale nutznieße ja auch ab und an eure wirklich hervorragenden trails. Und ich kann dir mit deinem Statement nur recht geben. Von mir einen Daumen.


----------



## Sambaolek (25. September 2014)

HangLoose schrieb:


> Für Interessierte aus Hannover, die dem Spot in der Eilenriede nachtrauern. Es gibt Neuigkeiten!
> Siehe hier: http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...es-Licht-fuer-Mountainbiker-in-der-Eilenriede
> Sollte jemand dort im Thema sein und bei der Planung/Umsetzung mit dabei sein, bitte ich um eine Info per PN. Würde mich gern mit einbringen.


Ich bin bei der Planung in hannover mit ein paar netten Jungs dabei, werde hier den Stand der Dinge bekannt geben,...


----------



## enno112 (25. September 2014)

Sambaolek schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der Planung in hannover mit ein paar netten Jungs dabei, werde hier den Stand der Dinge bekannt geben,...



 und viel Erfolg....


----------



## Flashy (26. September 2014)

Sambaolek schrieb:


> Ich bin bei der Planung in hannover mit ein paar netten Jungs dabei, werde hier den Stand der Dinge bekannt geben,...


Top das ist super, wenn Ihr Hilfe braucht , einfach mal bescheid geben =)


----------



## Stoepel (26. September 2014)

Wir haben gestern einen Fahrradcomputer in höhe des Annaturms gefunden. Falls jemand seinen Computer vermisst bitte melden und das Modell angeben.


----------



## Flashy (26. September 2014)

ich habe sowas nichtmal =). Wochenende. Samstag oder Sonntag in die presche ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoepel (26. September 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> ich habe sowas nichtmal =). Wochenende. Samstag oder Sonntag in die presche ?



Ich würde Sonntag vielleicht nochmal ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Flashy (26. September 2014)

Jo dass ist doch ein Plan: )


----------



## damianfromhell (26. September 2014)

Dito Sonntag wie es aussieht

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pampa (27. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin heute in der Gegend und würde gerne in Deister Biken
Nun meine Frage wo Parke ist mein Auto und Starte ich am besten?
Netten Gruß


----------



## crazymaniac (27. September 2014)

Fährt wer diesen Sonntag aus Hannover in den Deister. Ein Newbee würde sich über Begleitung freuen ;-)


----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

Jo ich fahre morgen vormittag hin: )


----------



## momme (27. September 2014)

@Pampa :

Du parkst am besten oberhalb von Wennigsen am Waldkater-Parkplatz. Da stehen recht viele MTBer, denen Du Dich dann auch anschliessen kannst.


----------



## crazymaniac (27. September 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> Jo ich fahre morgen vormittag hin: )


 
Wann und Bock auf Gesellschaft?

Grüße Nico


----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

Denke 11


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (27. September 2014)

Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB


----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

So da die Bahnen immer erst um halb fahren,  Peine ich halb 11 an.  Zu früh oder wie sieht das aus?


----------



## Pampa (27. September 2014)

@momme:
Danke für die Info
hat alles super
geklappt schöne Trails komme wieder 
Pampa


----------



## damianfromhell (27. September 2014)

Den sehen wa uns an der bahn

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gloshabigur (27. September 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB



Si, Senior.


----------



## imfluss (27. September 2014)

Wir sind 2 Münsterländer die sich morgen erstmals auf den Weg in den Deister machen. 
Uns erkennt Ihr daran, dass wir auf nem Last Herb 160 und nem Kona Tanuki (beides noch 26") durch die Gegend cruisen.
Da wir dabei sicher plan/orientierungslos wirken zögert bitte nicht, uns zum nächsten Traileinstieg zu geleiten. Wir entlohnen üblicherweise in Naturalien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (27. September 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> So da die Bahnen immer erst um halb fahren,  Peine ich halb 11 an.  Zu früh oder wie sieht das aus?


 OK 10:33 mit der Bahn auf Gleis 1 oder unten im Bahnhof irgendwo??

Ik freu mir

Gruß Nico


----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

Ich bin um 10:15 am Schwanz


----------



## stefan64 (27. September 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen 8:30 BB


dabei


----------



## demoline (27. September 2014)

Moin, 
Sonntag 10:33 Uhr ab Hannover- Flashy und Crazy- hättet ihr was gegen weibliche Gesellschaft?
Ich bin eher neu bei dem Sport, materialtechnisch auch nicht so unbedingt die Mega bergaufkurblerin... Aber ansonsten relativ unerschrocken und ganz verträglich ;-)


----------



## damianfromhell (27. September 2014)

Also ich werde mich flashy und Co anschließen und hin der einzige glaube der hochkurbelt und daher einfach anschließen 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## demoline (27. September 2014)

Jo, alles klar, na dann bis morgen!


----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

Klar alle ran: ) 10:15 am Hbf unterm Schwanz dann gehen es zusammen hoch.  Demoline klar kannst mitfahren: )


----------



## damianfromhell (27. September 2014)

Schon ne Idee was morgen an strecken ansteht? 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

3 x darfst du raten


----------



## damianfromhell (27. September 2014)

Brauch ich net ich vermute ü30 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

Lassen wir uns überraschen: )


----------



## damianfromhell (27. September 2014)

Okay docki 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## samuel-l-k (27. September 2014)

hi zusammen, viel Spaß morgen, bin dann im Bett... hüte gerade meine Bewohner...
Bis die Tage, Uli


----------



## crazymaniac (27. September 2014)

demoline schrieb:


> Moin,
> Sonntag 10:33 Uhr ab Hannover- Flashy und Crazy- hättet ihr was gegen weibliche Gesellschaft?
> Ich bin eher neu bei dem Sport, materialtechnisch auch nicht so unbedingt die Mega bergaufkurblerin... Aber ansonsten relativ unerschrocken und ganz verträglich ;-)



Keine Sorge ich bin auch neu in diesem Sport und war bisher auch nur einmal im Deister und das bei Mistwetter. Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall.
Was habt ihr eigentlich so im Gepäck? Trinkblase...was noch???


----------



## damianfromhell (27. September 2014)

Tool pumpe protection usw^^

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

Bissel Werkzeug und was gegen nrn Reifenplatzer bzw Kettenschlösser


----------



## crazymaniac (27. September 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> Bissel Werkzeug und was gegen nrn Reifenplatzer bzw Kettenschlösser



Gut dann zieh ich nen Trolli hinter mir her :-D


----------



## Flashy (27. September 2014)

So schlimm isset auch nicht: )


----------



## Stoepel (28. September 2014)

Ich bin morgen früh raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (28. September 2014)

So. Eine super Truppe die wir da heute hatten. Bin echt begeistert und hoffe mal dass wir noch öfter alle wieder zusammen fahren.  Und die beiden Neulinge waren echt Top unterwegs,  Hut ab. alles klasse gewesen. Aber nico hätte ruhig mal die Treppe im Rakete springen können: D


----------



## damianfromhell (28. September 2014)

jung war echt klasse und Hut ab junge Frau warst echt flott 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## demoline (28. September 2014)

Ja, großen Spaß hat's gemacht mit euch Jungs! Klasse Truppe, bomben Wetter, alle heile geblieben (kein Sturz) was will man mehr?
Das sollten wir wiederholen

Gruß, 
Sophie


----------



## damianfromhell (28. September 2014)

Definitiv und dann mal stecken die ich kenne XD net des ich wieder iwo absteigen muss 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (28. September 2014)

Es gibt noch viel zu entdecken: ))


----------



## damianfromhell (28. September 2014)

Jup und siehste hat sich nochmal gelohnt da hoch 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (28. September 2014)

Ich höre hier immer nur noch...Hoch :-D
Ja war eine tolle Truppe, lustig drauf und gelassen unterwegs ;-)
Mal schauen ob das Bildmaterial was taugt, die Wurzelpassagen waren echt ruppig im Video.

LG

Nico


----------



## Flashy (28. September 2014)

Nicht nur im Video: /


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels wir waren am Sonntag auch mal in eurem Revier, nicht so downhillorientiert, eher sportive Tourer, halt auch viel bergauf, aber ich kann euch zu eurem Spot beglückwünschen, auch wenn es mich leider im Lady only Trail zerrissen hat, fehlt halt noch Technik. Ich habe einen Film der Tour gemacht und gegen Ende des Films haben wir viele Downhiller getroffen, ggf. vielleicht seit ihr darauf verewigt.


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Oktober 2014)

Heute war mal wieder u.a. Stöckchenlegers Paradise. Mal abgesehen davon, dass die anfangen die geilen Buchen zwischen Teufelsbrücke und Caecilienhöhe zu fällen, wird in der Gegend scheinbar jeder Baum gefällt, der nich bei drei - Moment mal, da ist ja keiner mehr 

@momme : gucks dir am besten gar nicht erst an.

Abgesehen davon, war auch was aus der Abteilung "gefährliche Körperverletzung" dabei:











Kurz vorm Schützenhaus, war ein Baumstamm in Kopfhöhe über die Rinne gelegt. Ok, die haben nicht mit mir gerechnet, aber selbst bei mir wars arschknapp.


----------



## Stoepel (2. Oktober 2014)

Fährt morgen wer?


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Oktober 2014)

Icke denke

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoepel (2. Oktober 2014)

Wann willst denn losfahren und fährst mit dem Zug?


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Oktober 2014)

Jup Zug und noch net sicher da wahrscheinlich noch nen paar fahren werden

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Flashy (2. Oktober 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Jup Zug und noch net sicher da wahrscheinlich noch nen paar fahren werden
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


 Hier hier hier Hallo hier =)


----------



## Stoepel (2. Oktober 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> Hier hier hier Hallo hier =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoepel (2. Oktober 2014)

Wann willst du morgen los?


----------



## Flashy (2. Oktober 2014)

tendiere auf halb 11  bzw 11


----------



## Stoepel (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich würd mich wieder anschließen wollen wenn es ok ist?!


----------



## Flashy (2. Oktober 2014)

Klar immer zu


----------



## Stoepel (2. Oktober 2014)

Dann schlag ne Uhrzeit vor wann wir uns am Hbf treffen wollen


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Oktober 2014)

Ehrlich ma 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stoepel (3. Oktober 2014)

Sorry wusste nicht das nur ein Zug die Stunde fährt


----------



## Flashy (3. Oktober 2014)

Jo also 11:10 Tb am Hbf vorn unterm Schwanz.  Um halb 12 geht der Zug


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Oktober 2014)

Icke bin da und flashy och xD

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (3. Oktober 2014)

Hm Sonntag soll es nicht sooo dolle werden daher die Frage ob ne kleine runde morgen.

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## demoline (3. Oktober 2014)

Mir tun die Pfoten ziemlich weh vom klettern... ich fürchte, für mich wird das morgen noch nix...


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Oktober 2014)

Minimimi den sonntag 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## demoline (3. Oktober 2014)

Minimimi???


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Oktober 2014)

Ja mimimi von wegen jammern 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stefan64 (4. Oktober 2014)

Frühschicht?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (4. Oktober 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> Wer ist dabei?



Yo!


----------



## HaJü__ (4. Oktober 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> Wer ist dabei?


Hitzi und ich kommen!


----------



## matzinski (4. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Oktober 2014)

ich bleib zuhause


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Oktober 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> Wer ist dabei?


Ich schaffe es nicht ...


----------



## Timmieh (6. Oktober 2014)

Moin, sollte mich ja hier mal melden, bin Freitag mit n paar von euch gefahren  rot schwarzes scott ^^
tim


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Oktober 2014)

Jau tim hau mal flashy an 

Gesendet von meinem D5503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (10. Oktober 2014)

Gefunden auf dem Ladies only! Damen Windjacke von Vaude in Grün und Größe 40/M, inkl. Satteltasche in schwarz.

Wer es vermisst und hier liest, PM an mich!


----------



## hakenschlag (13. Oktober 2014)

habe meinen sigma alti tacho in weiss verloren 
vieleicht hat ihn ja jemand gefunden.


----------



## matzinski (18. Oktober 2014)

Frühschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (18. Oktober 2014)

@Frühschicht
Bin raus ... nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Straik (18. Oktober 2014)

Frühschicht!


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (18. Oktober 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht


Ja, wie gesagt nen quickie ...


----------



## samuel-l-k (25. Oktober 2014)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
ich bin morgen um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf - kommt Ihr dort vorbei oder soll ich woanders hin?
Uli


----------



## HaJü__ (25. Oktober 2014)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> ich bin morgen um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf - kommt Ihr dort vorbei oder soll ich woanders hin?
> Uli


Hallo Ulli,
ich denke Bf Egestorf ist gebucht. Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB.  Denkt an die Uhrumstellung!! Bemerode ist heute noch auf einer Geburtstagsfeier mal sehen ob noch jemand mitkommt. 
HaJü


----------



## matzinski (25. Oktober 2014)

Uli, das passt.

... und 8:30 BB Wintertime passt auch.


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Oktober 2014)

Dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. Oktober 2014)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Dabei


Auch ...


----------



## Straik (25. Oktober 2014)

auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelg (27. Oktober 2014)

Hi!

ich muss morgen erst um 14:00 arbeiten und wollte schon früh, zwischen 8 und 9 von Hannover aus zum Deister.
Einen könnte ich auch mitm Auto mitnehmen oder man fährt mitm Zug oder so.
Da ich im Moment nur meine dicke Kiste zur Verfügung hab kommt hinfahren nicht in Frage 

Ich wollte dann ein bisschen hüpfen üben, war am Wochenende in St. Andreasberg und Braunlage und bin jetzt voll heiß!!! ^^

Also falls noch jemand Spätschicht hat oder Urlaub, meldet euch ruhig!


----------



## Tkaays (28. Oktober 2014)

Nabend @ all!Wir wollen diesen Samstag mal richtung Deister!Nun habe ich schon einiges über die zwei erlaubten Strecken (ü-30/Girls only oder so) gelesen!Allerdings konnte ich nichts finden wo genau die beiden Strecken liegen und wie man am besten dort hinkommt.Schon mal danke im vorraus Thomas


----------



## fiddy90 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch am Samstag mein Capra im Deister einweihen  werde wohl so gegen 10 am Egestorfer Bahnhof sein. Kenne leider auch noch nicht so viele trails aber aufm ü30 werde ich auf jedenfall sein. 

ich weiß leider den besten weg dorthin nicht, wir fahren immer vom Bahnhof richtung nienstädter pass und den dann hoch. auf der linken seite ist dann eine schranke dort geht er los


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Oktober 2014)

Der fängt sogar noch viel früher an


----------



## wolfi (30. Oktober 2014)

Und den oberen Teil finde ich persönlich auch wesentlich reizender.


----------



## fiddy90 (30. Oktober 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Der fängt sogar noch viel früher an



Ja ich kenne ihn ab 2 forstwege weiter oben. Wenn man vom großen parkplatz hochfährt richtung annaturm und dann glaube die 3 links oder so. Ab da kenne ich ihn. Dann kenne ich nur noch den raketentrail mehr leider nicht. Wäre dankbar für tips


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (30. Oktober 2014)

Da gibt's noch so einiges schönes. Am besten mit einigen "eingeborenen" auf Tour gehen. Das hat mit als gelegenheits-deister-fahrer immer am besten gefallen.


----------



## damianfromhell (30. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt so hab ich auch angefangen und mittlerweile hab ich schon etwas Ortskenntnis. Jetzt sind wa immer da beim nordmannsturm am schauen was wir noch net kennen^^


----------



## fiddy90 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ok ich werde mal ein paar leute ansprechen. Danke euch schon mal  gibt es denn mehr bei der annaturm seite oder bei der nordmannsturmseite?


----------



## DownhillGunner (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin
Ich wollte heute Nachmittag auch mal in den Deister so ab 13.30...
irgendjemand zufällig auch um die zeit da der mir ein bisschen was zeigen kann?
wenn nicht kann mir jemand erklären wie ich am besten zu den trails komme und wo ich parken kann?
schonmal danke im vorraus


----------



## damianfromhell (31. Oktober 2014)

Also ich fahre Samstag wie es aussieht. Die übliche Truppe ist leider verhindert. Werde also nen wenig forschen gehen in sachen Trails die ich noch net kenne


----------



## matzinski (1. November 2014)

Aufruf zur Frühschicht. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen. Ich hatte Ende September einen kleinen Film vorgestellt, wo wir Braunschweiger mal euer Revier erkundet haben. Da ich mich mehr als Tourenfahrer sehe, waren eure schönen Downhillpassagen sehr technisch und ich hatte meine Mühen. Ich suche mehr den Flow und glaube den kann der Deister wohl auch bieten. Hier ein kleiner Film aus unserem Revier, den Elm, der bietet den Flow, den ich auch anderswo suche; vielleicht gefällt euch solch eine Streckenführung auch. Bis nächstes Jahr mal wieder im Deister, mit Elmflow.


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. November 2014)

Tut mir leid. Das wird wohl nix. Mit Trails ohne Kurven können wir im Deister so gut wie garnicht dienen.


----------



## Oberhutzel (1. November 2014)

Schade , aber mit paar Höhenmetern mehr als der Elm.


----------



## Straik (1. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Frühschicht. Wer ist dabei?



Ich werde mich morgen mit Frauke im Westdeister rumtreiben.
Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass wir uns treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (15. November 2014)

Morgen Frühschicht bei schönem  Deisterwetter?


----------



## stefan64 (15. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Aufruf zur Frühschicht. Wer ist dabei?


Bin raus.
Leider mal wieder krank.


----------



## HaJü__ (15. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht bei schönem  Deisterwetter?


Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB. Fahre aber nur BB und GB, möchte gegen 11:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## gloshabigur (15. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht bei schönem  Deisterwetter?



Bin raus für morgen.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht bei schönem  Deisterwetter?


ich bin leider auch raus ...


----------



## gloshabigur (15. November 2014)

Frühschicht schwächelt morgen aber gewaltig


----------



## matzinski (15. November 2014)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB. Fahre aber nur BB und GB, möchte gegen 11:00 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


Ich komme auch.


----------



## sonic150585 (17. November 2014)

Hallo hat irgendwer Lust am Mittwoch morgen mit mir im deister  Biker zu gehen?


----------



## Flashy (17. November 2014)

Morgens unter der Woche ist eher schlecht.  Schule und die anderen sind alle arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sonic150585 (17. November 2014)

Oder ab wann würde es denjenigen sonst eher passen weil ich War das letzte mal mit Zug vom hbf vor 7 oder 8 Jahren gefahren und wo muss ich dann nochmal aussteigen?


----------



## Flashy (17. November 2014)

Wennigsen oder egestorf


----------



## freakforlife (18. November 2014)

Morgen wer bmx Bahn ? Leider immer noch nicht die Handy Nr von Steffen und Co xD


----------



## sonic150585 (18. November 2014)

Meinst du Bmx  Bahn misburg?


----------



## sonic150585 (18. November 2014)

Also ich werde wenn alles gut geht morgen früh so gegen 10:58Uhr ungefähr am waldkater sein weil ich den Zug verpasst hab vielleicht treffe ich ja doch irgendwem


----------



## damianfromhell (18. November 2014)

Sou ich frag hier auch mal. Noch wer aus Hannover Kreis ne Gabel mit 160mm federweg liegen mit recht langem 1 1/8tel schaft?  Bau mir gerade nen neues radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (19. November 2014)

Hab ne Totem mit 180mm liegen


----------



## damianfromhell (19. November 2014)

Na 180 ist völlig überdimensioniert. 160 ist schon jut


----------



## Deistersause (20. November 2014)

Hallo,
hat jemand Lust auf einen Night-Ride in der nächsten Woche? Muss unbedingt meine Lampe testen... Sonst gerne auch schon früher, wenn es noch hell ist. Gute Ortskenntnis ist vorhanden, könnte auch als Guide dienen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. November 2014)

Deistersause schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand Lust auf einen Night-Ride in der nächsten Woche? Muss unbedingt meine Lampe testen... Sonst gerne auch schon früher, wenn es noch hell ist. Gute Ortskenntnis ist vorhanden, könnte auch als Guide dienen!


 
Hi,
 ebenfalls Guidingtauglich und starte Dienstags in Bredenbeck ab ca. 18 Uhr.
Meist zu dritt oder viert.

Schreib doch bei Interesse ne PN

GRuß
Roudy


----------



## Bueni (22. November 2014)

Frühschicht ?


----------



## matzinski (23. November 2014)

Yep.

Start ist aber heute erst um 9:00 BB


----------



## Bueni (23. November 2014)

Bin schon da, fahre schon in den Gehrdener. Warte an der Achterbahn.


----------



## schappi (23. November 2014)

Hallo Leute
am Freitag dem 28.11. um 12:30 Uhr am Annaturm ist es endlich so weit.
Ladies Only und Ü 30 werden offiziell eingeweiht und sind damit die ersten offiziellen Strecken.
Um zahlreiches vorbeischauen wird gebeten.
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## Wehrhahn (23. November 2014)

Kann man den Freitag auch vorbeischauen wenn man noch nicht im Verein Mitglied ist?


----------



## damianfromhell (23. November 2014)

Wäre auch meine frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfk (23. November 2014)

..die Wandervereine wollen ja auch vorbei schauen......


----------



## schappi (25. November 2014)

na klar könnt ihr vorbeischauen. Jeder ist willkommen.
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## Barranco (28. November 2014)

Hi,

ich bin Schappis Aufruf gefolgt und heute zur Eröffnung auf dem Annaturm gewesen (mit meinem 1992er Diamond Back).

Herzlichen Dank an alle Akteure die diese beiden Rennstrecken gebaut und auch genehmigt haben!
Und natürlich auch an die Forstverwaltung für die gespendete Kaffeetafel im Annaturm.

Immer daran denken: Nur durch gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme aller werden diese Strecken dauerhaft bestehen.

Hier der Presse Link aus der HAZ:
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...n/Mountainbikestrecken-in-Wennigsen-sind-frei

BTW: Ich habe heute bei der Eröffnung nach über 25 Jahren Jörn von unser damaligen Wasserballmannschaft wieder getroffen.
Die MTB-Welt ist halt klein


----------



## hoerman2201 (29. November 2014)

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/17/1741/1741934-r3wm3l9527yw-presse291114-large.jpg


----------



## Madeba (29. November 2014)

gut gefülltes Trikot


----------



## chris2305 (29. November 2014)

Wärmflasche drunter


----------



## matzinski (29. November 2014)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Wärmflasche drunter


Ketzer 

Morgen ist wieder geriatrisches Frühriden wie gewohnt um 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## exto (29. November 2014)

Hmmm...

Wen meint denn ihr? 

Bisschen viele Autos da oben. Sind die Honorazioren nicht so gut zu Fuß? Sind doch sonst recht sparsam mit ihren Genehmigungen...


----------



## gloshabigur (29. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen ist wieder geriatrisches Frühriden wie gewohnt um 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?



Jup


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (29. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ketzer
> 
> Morgen ist wieder geriatrisches Frühriden wie gewohnt um 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?


Ich dabei.
Endlich wieder kalte Füße!!


----------



## Straik (29. November 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ketzer
> 
> Morgen ist wieder geriatrisches Frühriden wie gewohnt um 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?



Ich. Versuch ist's wert.


----------



## matzinski (30. November 2014)

Biken in Sibirien ?





...hat sich fast so angefühlt


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. November 2014)

Stimmungsvolles Foto


----------



## damianfromhell (30. November 2014)

Kann ich bestätigen.

Was schade war das da so junge Burschen am Ladys saßen und mehr oder weniger die strecke blockiert haben.... Macht den so kein Spaß


----------



## jammerlappen (30. November 2014)

Stravazeit im Arsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (30. November 2014)

Wat für ne zeit?


----------



## jammerlappen (30. November 2014)

Nennt man die Zeit vor Weihnachten nicht so? Ne im Ernst: soll ja Leute geben, die die Trails auf Zeit "shredden" 
Und wo kann man sich denn auf den Trail setzen? Und überhaupt: wo war es heute nicht viel zu kalt dafür?


----------



## damianfromhell (30. November 2014)

Richtung steinfeld auf der rechten Seite wo der Kicker ist. Bikes drum rum geparkt und da am rumgammeln. Hätte ja auch drauf halten können aber nuja lass mir von sowas ja net die Laune versauen


----------



## njoerd (1. Dezember 2014)

Einfach lässig mit einem Backflip dran vorbei springen.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Dezember 2014)

Haha ja ne ich bin da mit neuem Bike fein chickenline gefahren fand es schade weil man da trotzdem mehr als genug speed zum steinfeld mitnimmt. Und vorallem zweimal hintereinander -.-


----------



## gr0tten0lm (4. Dezember 2014)

Hi zusammen.
Fettes Lob und Glückwunsch für die Eröffnung der Trails!
Habe heute zum ersten Mal seit n paar Jahren wieder den Weg aus Oldenburg innen Deister gefunden.
Hab meinen neuen Bock artgerecht aufm Ü30 eingeritten.
Dicken Respekt für die Builder und die Leute die sich um den ganzen offiziellen und organisatorischen Krams kümmern!!!
Und natürlich auch für die Leute die wissen wie man da ordentlich runter shreddet...
Zwei Fragen haben sich mit heute beim wiederholten Befahren aufgedrängt:
1. Ist das normal, dass es einen trotz 180/185mm FW auf'm oberen Teil bei höherer Geschwindigkeit "ordentlichst durchschüttelt"?
Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach noch nicht das passende Fahrwerks-Setup gefunden...
2.Wie kriegt ihr auf unteren Teil die Geschwindigkeit drauf um die Sprünge über die "Tables" zu bringen?
In den Videos sieht das so easy aus...
Habe trotz heftigem Pedaleinsatz nie ansatzweise die passende Geschwindigkeit erlangt. So hab ich die einfach zum großen Teil easy abgesurft. Macht auch Spaß.

Greetz

grottenolm

P.S: Wie kann man in eurem Verein Mitglied werden?


----------



## Muellbeutel (4. Dezember 2014)

http://deisterfreun.de/index.php/download/
Aufnahmeantrag ausdrucken, ausfüllen, abschicken, fertig.

Beim Ü30 im unteren Teil die Geschwindigkeit zu halten ist quasi das schwierigste an dem Trail. Quasi niemals bremsen (ist klar) und bei Sprüngen mit Landung, Anliegern oder Bodenwellen versuchen durch "pushen" (Thema Pumptrack) immer noch etwas zu beschleunigen. Dann genügt das Gefälle eigentlich für ein angenehmes rollen und hüpfen.
Oben mit den Wurzeln, ein wenig rumpeln ist normal. Fahrwerk, Körperhaltung, Linienwahl und die Geschwindigkeit (bringt Laufruhe) können einiges bewirken. Einen von den "schnellen Leuten" dort mal direkt um Tipps oder sich hinten anhängen fragen, ist sicher hilfreicher als allgemeine Tipps hier im Forum.
Da gibt es im Deister aber auch noch ruppigere trails zum ausprobieren. 

Viel Spaß weiterhin und Danke für die Resonanz!


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Dezember 2014)

Ü30 ist schon geil zum üben aber fahren am unteren Teil hat echt viel mit Technik zu tun. Mal von ab mit nem Baron 2.5 bringt des eh alles nix


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Dezember 2014)

Die beste Wahl ist X-King auf einem Plastikrad. Rollt wie Sau! 
Zumindest auf dem Ü30.


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Dezember 2014)

Genau  aber nur mit 3,5 bar und höchstens 2,25iger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gr0tten0lm (5. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Antworten. Antrag ist ausgefüllt und geht heute noch zur Post.
Muss mir das wohl bei Zeiten und Gelegenheit mal zeigen lassen.
Ruppigere Trails im Deister kenn ich von "früher" auch noch. Allerdings bin ich die dann langsamer gefahren. 
@damianfromhell
Bist du vonner NSA, gut in Fernwahrnehmung oder einfach mir über'n Weg gelaufen?  Musst ja nah dran gewesen sein, um die 2.5 auf meinem Vorderreifen zu erkennen...
Hab den vorne für schlechtes Wetter und gröberes Terrain drauf. Hab iwie nicht mit gefrorenem Boden UND griffigen Wurzeln gerechnet.
Also war der wohl n bisschen überdimensioniert...

Aber X-King? 
Mal im Ernst, was fahrt ihr den so im Deister?


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Dezember 2014)

Wuhuuu ich habe mystische Kräfte *hust* 

Ich fahre vorne nen Dhf in 2,5 in super tracky und hinten nen 2,3 Dhr in der zweitweichsten Mischung. Aber als faltreifen  meine Kiste wiegt aber auch nur 14kilo


----------



## njoerd (5. Dezember 2014)

gr0tten0lm schrieb:


> Hi zusammen.
> Hab meinen neuen Bock artgerecht aufm Ü30 eingeritten.
> Dicken Respekt für die Builder und die Leute die sich um den ganzen offiziellen und organisatorischen Krams kümmern!!!
> Und natürlich auch für die Leute die wissen wie man da ordentlich runter shreddet...
> ...





damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ü30 ist schon geil zum üben aber fahren am unteren Teil hat echt viel mit Technik zu tun. Mal von ab mit nem Baron 2.5 bringt des eh alles nix




Sorry schonmal dafür, falls das jetzt klingt als halte ich euch für unfähig. (Der letzte Satz macht es wieder gut) 

Oberer Teil: Einfach mal die Hüfte locker machen - hier und da ein wenig "leicht" machen.
Unterer Teil: Abspringen an Absprungkanten hilft ungemein - wenn Abspringen die Technik sein soll, dann das mache. 

Letzter Satz: Wenn ihr mich im Wald seht, quatscht mich an, ich zeigs euch...


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Dezember 2014)

Da ich mich bisher noch mit keinem zsm gesetzt habe ubd geübt habe der davon Ahnung hat ist bei mir die Technik nicht bremsen und in den Landungen und senken zu pushen wie schön aus Anliegen rausziehen.... 

Zeig mir dein Bike den sprech ich dich an. Gesichter hab ich es net so mit


----------



## njoerd (5. Dezember 2014)

Schau im Profil nach. @damianfromhell


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Dezember 2014)

Muss er später mal am Rechner machen.


----------



## stefan64 (6. Dezember 2014)

Morgen Frühschicht.
Wer hat Bock.


----------



## HaJü__ (6. Dezember 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht.
> Wer hat Bock.


Ich bin raus.


----------



## gloshabigur (6. Dezember 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht.
> Wer hat Bock.



Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bueni (6. Dezember 2014)

Bin für morgen auch raus.


----------



## matzinski (6. Dezember 2014)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht.
> Wer hat Bock.


Bin leider nicht dabei.


----------



## taxifolia (13. Dezember 2014)

Helm gefunden.
Es hat jemand auf der Rakete seinen Helm verloren, Herr Flentje, ein Jäger !!! rief gerade an, danke dafür. Der Helm ist bei der Polizei als Fundsache abgegeben worden ( wahrscheinlich dann bei Fundbüro der Stadt Barsingh. abzuholen).

Taxi


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Dezember 2014)

Wie vergisst man den seinen Helm? Oo


----------



## matzinski (13. Dezember 2014)

Frühschicht 8:30 BB. Wer ist dabei?


----------



## stefan64 (13. Dezember 2014)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (15. Dezember 2014)

*Bitte aufpassen wenn der Trampelpfad am TV Turm (am Maschendrahtzaun) befahren wird. Ich hab dort schon mehrfach Stöcker aus nicht perfekt einsehbaren Stellen entfernt.*


----------



## MasterAss (18. Dezember 2014)

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit einer absenkbaren Stütze bei uns im Deister? Brauch man oder brauch man nicht?


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Dezember 2014)

Brauchen tut man sowas nie aber es ist nen nettes gimmick


----------



## Flashy (18. Dezember 2014)

Stimmt alle warten immer auf mich wenn ich die Sattelstange runter schieben muss: )


----------



## MasterAss (18. Dezember 2014)

Also ich komme auf eine Auszugshöhe beim Hochfahren von 22cm. Selbst 15cm Verstellung muss ich somit die Sattelstütze bergab noch komplett versenken. Das ist doch sinnfrei, oder?


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Dezember 2014)

Frage halt wieviel Absenkung du brauchst


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Dezember 2014)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Also ich komme auf eine Auszugshöhe beim Hochfahren von 22cm. Selbst 15cm Verstellung muss ich somit die Sattelstütze bergab noch komplett versenken. Das ist doch sinnfrei, oder?


 
Beim einen Rad fährt meine 12,5cm ein, beim anderen rad schiebe ich per Hand rein.
Auch im Deister ist Remote nett, aber nicht zwingend wenn die Kumpels warten.
Ich denke auch, dass man im technischen Trail nicht immer an der Höhe rumspielt (also nur Aufstieg-Stütze hoch, Abfahrt-Stütze runter)


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Dezember 2014)

Alternative zu den Standart 150ern von Kindshock/RS wäre die Moveloc 200. Die fehlenden 2cm Absenkung sollten bergab nicht zu sehr stören.

Allerdings brauche ich keine Variostütze, solange ich sowieso lieber mit Fullface fahre.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Dezember 2014)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Helm gefunden.
> Es hat jemand auf der Rakete seinen Helm verloren, Herr Flentje, ein Jäger !!! rief gerade an, danke dafür. Der Helm ist bei der Polizei als Fundsache abgegeben worden ( wahrscheinlich dann bei Fundbüro der Stadt Barsingh. abzuholen).
> 
> Taxi


Im deisterfreunde hat sich wer gemeldet der nen bluegrass Helm vermisst den er am Ende der rakete liegen lassen hat


----------



## matzinski (18. Dezember 2014)

Flashy schrieb:


> Stimmt alle warten immer auf mich wenn ich die Sattelstange runter schieben muss: )


Ich warte unten immer auf die anderen, wenn ich die Sattelstütze wieder rausziehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flashy (18. Dezember 2014)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich warte unten immer auf die anderen, wenn ich die Sattelstütze wieder rausziehe.


Ha ja das ist auch gut: )


----------



## ssiemund (18. Dezember 2014)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man sowas nie aber es ist nen nettes gimmick


Seh' ich anders. Fahr seit 3 Jahren damit und will sie nicht mehr missen. Warum man mit 125 nicht auskommt versteh ich auch nicht, aber liegt wohl an meinem Rad. Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung 
Stephan


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Dezember 2014)

ssiemund schrieb:


> Seh' ich anders. Fahr seit 3 Jahren damit und will sie nicht mehr missen. Warum man mit 125 nicht auskommt versteh ich auch nicht, aber liegt wohl an meinem Rad. Von mir klare Kaufempfehlung
> Stephan




versteh mich net falsch ich fahre auch eine und will sie net missen


----------



## Flashy (18. Dezember 2014)

Wer es nicht hat,  kann es nicht vermissen: )


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Dezember 2014)

Genau so isses


----------



## MasterAss (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte eine KindShock mit 125mm an meinem Pitch. Durch die große Auszugshöhe bzw. das niedrige Sattelrohr war es so, dass die Stütze maximal ausgezogen werden musste. Also 8cm + Gewinde + 12,5cm Versenkung.

Das Pitch ist weg und die Sattelstütze auch. Für mein neues Torque überlege ich jetzt halt ob es wirklich sinn macht. Wenn ich ehrlich zu mir bin, habe ich vor jeder Abfahrt im Deister und auch im Harz (wo es ja teilweise noch deutlich steiler ist) die Stütze manuell nach unten geschoben. Einzig bei z.B. Grenzweg habe ich bei der Abfahrt wirklich die Stütze genutzt. Bei Trails mit viel up and down finde ich es nach wie vor ein "must have". Aber für nur hoch und dann wieder runter 

Die Moveloc wäre was, aber 369€ sind ne fette Ansage für eine Sattelstütze! Für die Kohle kann ich in den Alpen im Sommer eine Woche Urlaub machen.


----------



## tom de la zett (19. Dezember 2014)

Für Heimatfreunde: 20.15 auf dem dritten NDR.  Nordstory Deister


----------



## schappi (20. Dezember 2014)

[/url]/IMG]


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann es nicht mehr lesen!
Wildes Unterholzgefahre, halsbrecherisch, Rowdytum, alles illegal. Und was ist eigentlich ein Querwaldein-fahrer?
Sind das Biker die in einem Wald fahren, wo Alles kreuz und quer liegt, und diesen erst ein-fahren müssen?
Rätsel über Rätsel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (21. Dezember 2014)

Cooles pitch aufm Titelblatt


----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. Dezember 2014)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr lesen!
> Wildes Unterholzgefahre, halsbrecherisch, Rowdytum, alles illegal. Und was ist eigentlich ein Querwaldein-fahrer?
> Sind das Biker die in einem Wald fahren, wo Alles kreuz und quer liegt, und diesen erst ein-fahren müssen?
> Rätsel über Rätsel?



Genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Als ob es generell verboten wäre, sich mit dem Rad im Wald aufzuhalten.


----------



## wolfk (21. Dezember 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch gedacht. Als ob es generell verboten wäre, sich mit dem Rad im Wald aufzuhalten.


Generell verboten nicht, aber es gibt auf Bestimmungen  - die man kennen sollte, wenn man sich mit Förstern und Waldbesitzern unterhält - und evtl. "zurückrudern" muss......


> *Gesetzliche Regelungen - Niedersachsen*
> *Waldgesetz: *"Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern (...) ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege, Reitwege und Freizeitwege."
> 
> Dabei haben "Radfahrerinnen und Radfahrer (...) besondere Rücksicht auf andere Personen zu nehmen. Sie haben Krankenfahrstühlen, Fußgängerinnen und Fußgängern Vorrang einzuräumen, es sei denn, dass sie auf gekennzeichneten Radwegen fahren oder auf gekennzeichneten Reitwegen reiten.
> ...


Ich vermute mal, die sind der berechtigten Auffassung, das Unterholz nicht zu den o.g. Wegen gehört.


----------



## fabiansen (21. Dezember 2014)

legal, illegal, scheissegal! kommt zeit kommt rat, kommt attentat!
ride on


----------



## Madeba (22. Dezember 2014)

aaaaalle Jahre wieder....


----------



## Straik (27. Dezember 2014)

Morgen jemand Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (27. Dezember 2014)

hallo,
ich würde gerne dabei sein. Wäre mal 9 Uhr Benther Berg okay?
Uli


----------



## HaJü__ (27. Dezember 2014)

Straik schrieb:


> Morgen jemand Frühschicht?


Hallo,
ich bin dabei! 09:00 Uhr BB ist für mich OK.


----------



## matzinski (27. Dezember 2014)

Na denn um 9:00. Bin unter Vorbehalt dabei. Melde mich morgen früh noch mal.


----------



## Straik (27. Dezember 2014)

09:00 ist prima für mich.
Bis denne!


----------



## stefan64 (27. Dezember 2014)

Bin auch dabei. 
Endlich Sonntag mal ausschlafen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzinski (28. Dezember 2014)

Dabei


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Dezember 2014)

War heute schon mal jemand auf dem Kamm? Liegt an der Laube genug Schnee für einen Spaziergang mit Kindern und Schlitten? Oder auch alles weg?


----------



## Madeba (29. Dezember 2014)

ich kann Dir nur mit der heutigen Schneelage im Vogler dienen, aber der ist ja auch >400m hoch: die relativ glatten Forstwege sind komplett mit Schnee bedeckt, aber mehr als zwei Finger hoch liegt er nicht. Außerdem ist er trocken, also ideal zum radeln. Rodeln wohl eher nicht...


----------



## Bonecracker_Ben (29. Dezember 2014)

Sind heute Richtung Rakete unterwegs gewesen vom nienstedter pass aus und da lagen locker 5cm Schnee auf allen wegen. Die rodelnden Familien haben etwas sparsam geschaut als wir vorbei geradelt kamen und wurden auch gefragt ob es spezielle Reifen für Schnee gibt ^^ war super zu fahren und mit'm schlitten ging es anscheinend auch


----------



## Flashy (31. Dezember 2014)

So wer ist morgen um 10 noch am Start. in Richtung Deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (3. Januar 2015)

Tach zusammen! Ich plane gerade ein paar Endurorennen 2015. Wen von Euch trifft man denn dieses Jahr wo? Hab zum Überblick mal ein paar "wichtige", aber auch sehr coole Rennen angehängt. Wie siehts aus mit den alten Recken?
@Lucky-Luke-03 
@Dease
@roudy_da_tree 
@hoerman2201 
@exto 
@Phil81 
@heyho


----------



## samuel-l-k (3. Januar 2015)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
ich habe geplant, morgen um 9 Uhr in Egestorf oder mal 9:10 Uhr in Winninghausen zu starten. Hängt vom Treffpunkt ab, der wo sein könnte?
Schöne Grüße,
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (3. Januar 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> ich habe geplant, morgen um 9 Uhr in Egestorf oder mal 9:10 Uhr in Winninghausen zu starten. Hängt vom Treffpunkt ab, der wo sein könnte?
> Schöne Grüße,
> Uli



Bin leider immer noch nicht wieder Bike-fit ....
... die verdammte Rüsselpest ... sehr hartnäckig.

Ach ja,. Frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Januar 2015)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Ich plane gerade ein paar Endurorennen 2015. Wen von Euch trifft man denn dieses Jahr wo? Hab zum Überblick mal ein paar "wichtige", aber auch sehr coole Rennen angehängt. Wie siehts aus mit den alten Recken?
> @Lucky-Luke-03
> @Dease
> @roudy_da_tree
> ...



Nur gefühlt bin ich dabei.
Auf meinem Zettel stehen eher Touren: Harz (Mehrtagestrailtour), Alpen (Sölden ohne Schnitzel), 24h in Wittenborn, Endurothon Schierke.
Endurorennen ggf. um auch da mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## Dease (3. Januar 2015)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Ich plane gerade ein paar Endurorennen 2015. Wen von Euch trifft man denn dieses Jahr wo? Hab zum Überblick mal ein paar "wichtige", aber auch sehr coole Rennen angehängt. Wie siehts aus mit den alten Recken?
> @Lucky-Luke-03
> @Dease
> @roudy_da_tree
> ...



Schnitzeljagd Sölden würde ich gerne wieder teilnehmen. Diesmal mal auf Zeit. Sonst eher spontan. Muss erstmal wieder in Form kommen.


----------



## stefan64 (3. Januar 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> ich habe geplant, morgen um 9 Uhr in Egestorf oder mal 9:10 Uhr in Winninghausen zu starten. Hängt vom Treffpunkt ab, der wo sein könnte?
> Schöne Grüße,
> Uli


Ich bin dabei.
Wie immer um 8:30 BB.
Wir können uns dann um 10:00 Uhr in Egestorf am Bahnhof treffen.
Drehst du halt schon mal ne Runde.
Und Helm nicht wieder vergessen.


----------



## HaJü__ (3. Januar 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> ich habe geplant, morgen um 9 Uhr in Egestorf oder mal 9:10 Uhr in Winninghausen zu starten. Hängt vom Treffpunkt ab, der wo sein könnte?
> Schöne Grüße,
> Uli


Hallo,
ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB. 
@ Ulli: Treffpunkt müssen wir noch vereinbaren.


----------



## exto (3. Januar 2015)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Ich plane gerade ein paar Endurorennen 2015. Wen von Euch trifft man denn dieses Jahr wo? Hab zum Überblick mal ein paar "wichtige", aber auch sehr coole Rennen angehängt. Wie siehts aus mit den alten Recken?
> @Lucky-Luke-03
> @Dease
> @roudy_da_tree
> ...



No races in 2015! I swear!!!

... wie jedes Jahr


----------



## matzinski (3. Januar 2015)

Ich bin noch sehr verschnupft - daher leider raus für morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (3. Januar 2015)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen! Ich plane gerade ein paar Endurorennen 2015. Wen von Euch trifft man denn dieses Jahr wo? Hab zum Überblick mal ein paar "wichtige", aber auch sehr coole Rennen angehängt. Wie siehts aus mit den alten Recken?
> @Lucky-Luke-03
> @Dease
> @roudy_da_tree
> ...



vorsatz 2015 : 
fit werden 
( wird schwer genug )

der rest ergibt sich dann


----------



## chris2305 (3. Januar 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> vorsatz 2015 :
> fit werden
> ( wird schwer genug )
> 
> der rest ergibt sich dann



War das nicht 2014 auch schon so???

 Alles wird gut


----------



## Straik (4. Januar 2015)

08:30 BB. Bin da.


----------



## hoerman2201 (4. Januar 2015)

chris2305 schrieb:


> War das nicht 2014 auch schon so???



so war der plan


----------



## Roudy-Radler (5. Januar 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> so war der plan


 
Jetzt ist die richtige Zeit für 5 Wochen GA1 + etwas K**schatten.


----------



## Hotte84 (5. Januar 2015)

Hallo erst mal und ein frohes Neues in die Runde!
Ich heisse Torben und bin neu in dem Sport und wollte bei nächster Gelegenheit mal mitfahren um nicht immer alleine die selben Wege zu fahren, die Motivation aufrecht zu halten, mich mit anderen auzutauschen, das Fahren richtig zu lernen und um Spass zu haben.

Habe mein Bike im Juli 2014 gekauft, konnte mich dann einige Male von meinen Hausrenovierungen losreißen und habe dann relativ schnell
die Motivation verloren.
Dieses Jahr sind die Bauarbeiten zum größten Teil abgeschlossen und ich will regelmäßig aufs Rad.

Die ein oder andere Frage hätte ich allerdings noch.
Welchen Helm sollte ich einpacken? Habe einen "normalen" Fahrradhelm und nen Cross Helm vom Quad fahren.
Knie oder Knie-beinschoner? Muss ich mir noch kaufen.
Licht? Müsste ich auch noch kaufen
Was braucht der Einsteiger sonst noch und wäre jede der Touren, zu denen hier eingeladen wird, etwas für mich? 
Ich bin 30 Jahre alt, ziemlich untrainiert, seit Ende Juli 2014 Nichtraucher (immerhin) und Willens meine Grenzen kennen zu lernen und zu verschieben 



Straik schrieb:


> 08:30 BB. Bin da.



Welcher Ort verbirgt sich hinter BB ?
Komme aus Reher bei Aerzen.

MFG Hotte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhatTheHell (5. Januar 2015)

Hotte84 schrieb:


> Hallo erst mal und ein frohes Neues in die Runde!


Das wünsche ich Dir auch.

Da ich auch noch nicht lange dabei bin kann ich Dir viele Fragen auch nicht qualifiziert beantworten.
Aber:



Hotte84 schrieb:


> Welcher Ort verbirgt sich hinter BB ?
> Komme aus Reher bei Aerzen.



Dahinter verbirgt sich mWn der Benther Berg.
Die andere Deisterseite und somit ein wenig weg von Aerzen wie es scheint


----------



## Straik (5. Januar 2015)

Hotte84 schrieb:


> Welcher Ort verbirgt sich hinter BB ?
> Komme aus Reher bei Aerzen.
> 
> MFG Hotte



Jap, Benther Berg.

Die "Frühschicht" trifft sich dort jeden Sonntag auf dem Gipfelchen um 08:30. Von dort aus geht es über den Gerdener Berg in den Deister. Pause am Annaturm, ein paar Trails und um 14:00 Uhr sind wir wieder zurück.

Die Gruppe ist offen, grundsätzlich ist da jeder willkommen. Aber einsteigertauglich ist das nun wirklich nicht, weder technisch noch konditionell.

Gruß,

Straik


----------



## Straik (5. Januar 2015)

Was die Ausrüstung angeht, ein klares kommt drauf an.

Der normale Helm sollte erstmal reichen, es sei denn, du bist nicht so der lebensbejahende Typ und entsprechend  risikofreudig (Sprünge und so...).
Knieschoner sind immer gut, wenn du nicht nur auf Feldwegen radelst. Klare Empfehlung.

Licht brauchst du nur, wenn's dunkel ist, im Gelände solltest du das besser erstmal lassen.


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Januar 2015)

Hängt auch stark von ab was er fürn Bike hat


----------



## exto (5. Januar 2015)

Gibt genug "alte Hasen" hier, die konditionell momentan ausbaufähig sein dürften und dir ne Menge über's biken im Deister beibringen könnten. Das wär doch ne schicke gegenseitige Motivation


----------



## Hotte84 (6. Januar 2015)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Hängt auch stark von ab was er fürn Bike hat


Sorry hatte ich nicht erwähnt. Ich fahre nen Cube AMS 150 HPA RACE.
Gesprungen bin ich bis Dato auf der MotoX-Strecke mit dem Quad.

http://app.strava.com/activities/172130275] Dieses ist meine "Hausstrecke".

Mfg Hotte


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Januar 2015)

Also endurotouren. Den Kannste im deister eigentlich fast alles fahren


----------



## truax3NORCO (7. Januar 2015)

Hotte84 wende dich doch einfach an die Gruppe "Abendrunde Hameln ". Hameln ist direkt in der nähe und bietet auch einige trail Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Hotte84 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich finde es witzig, dass du/ihr dir/euch Gedanken über die Länge meiner Anreise macht 
Werde jetzt erst mal in/um Hameln rumfahren - was mich aber nicht davon abbringen wird auch im Deister vorbei zu kommen


----------



## truax3NORCO (8. Januar 2015)

Ich habe diesen Beitrag nur zufällig gesehen. Ich komme nämlich auch aus der nähe von hameln und da ich weiß das es auch ein paar Mountain Biker hier gibt, ist es ja nur sinnvoll dich darauf aufmerksam zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (8. Januar 2015)

Moin!

Ich glaube ich hatte schon mal erwähnt, dass mir ein Event im Kopf rumspukt, bei dem mal sich in unserer Gegend mal so richtig nach alter Deisterfreunde - Manier die Kante geben kann. Jetzt wird ein Schuh draus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cherusker-500-bikepacking-challenge-in-ostwestfalen.740896/

Wer Bock drauf hat - oder jemanden kennt, der hat - kann sich den Thread gern zu Gemüte führen oder weitersagen


----------



## Unplugged (9. Januar 2015)

Ebenfalls Moin!
Nur mal zwischendurch (nicht, dass Exto's Post übersehen wird): sind am Wochenende irgendwelche Bauarbeiten oder sonstiges geplant?


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Januar 2015)

Sonntag höchst wahrscheinlich allgemeines Trail Aufräumen.


----------



## stefan64 (10. Januar 2015)

Morgen Frühschicht?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## HaJü__ (10. Januar 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?
> Wer ist dabei?


Ich bin raus. Ist mit zu warm


----------



## samuel-l-k (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo Stefan,
ich gerne. Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
Tschüß, Uli


----------



## matzinski (10. Januar 2015)

Bin zu 80% dabei - aber nur BB, GB und wenn's nicht gar zu dolle stürmt. Schaumermal.

Hajü, morgen ist es wieder kalt, max 4 Grad


----------



## stefan64 (10. Januar 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> ich gerne. Wie wäre es mit einem Treffen 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
> Tschüß, Uli


Lieber 10:00 Uhr am Waldkater.
Das minimiert die Gegenwindstrecke beträchtlich.


----------



## samuel-l-k (10. Januar 2015)

hallo Stefan,
das passt, es soll ja morgen eh noch tüchtig wehen.
Bis dann am Waldkater,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (11. Januar 2015)

Jetzt 100%


----------



## schappi (12. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute
habe gerade einen netten Anruf von Förster Frank Nüsser bekommen. 
Bitte seid beim Befahren der Trails sehr vorsichtig, da durch den Sturm viele Äste und Bäume herumliegen. Unbedingt auf Sicht fahren und auch dem Blick nach oben! Besser warten, bis alle Trails inspiziert wurden. Das wird dann hier verkündet.

Roudy und Taxi, könnt ihr die news auch auf die HP packen und Hörmann in FB?
danke 
Schappi


----------



## tom de la zett (12. Januar 2015)

Dieser Stöckchenleger war gestern aber auch überall unterwegs....


----------



## sonic150585 (16. Januar 2015)

Mag wer nächsten dinstag im deister biken? Ich währe ca gegen 10 Uhr am waldkater


----------



## matzinski (17. Januar 2015)

Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (17. Januar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


Jepp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HaJü__ (17. Januar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


Dabei!!


----------



## stefan64 (17. Januar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


Auch dabei.


----------



## samuel-l-k (17. Januar 2015)

hallo,
ich bin tatsächlich auch dabei. Wie schaut's diesmal aus ca. 10:30 - 10:45 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
Uli


----------



## matzinski (17. Januar 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich bin tatsächlich auch dabei. Wie schaut's diesmal aus ca. 10:30 - 10:45 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
> Uli


Passt.


----------



## Straik (17. Januar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht 8:30 BB ?


Dabei.


----------



## Bueni (17. Januar 2015)

Dabei
@ Hajü 7.30 Uhr Abfahrt


----------



## oelg (18. Januar 2015)

sonic150585 schrieb:


> Mag wer nächsten dinstag im deister biken? Ich währe ca gegen 10 Uhr am waldkater


was und wie viel wollt ihr denn fahren? ^^


----------



## sonic150585 (18. Januar 2015)

oelg schrieb:


> was und wie viel wollt ihr denn fahren? ^^


Also ich War letztes jahr das erste mal seit 5 Jahren wieder im deister ,und da bin da mit wem anders den Fähn trail gefahren , man müsste halt gucken ob lady only geht oder diese sprunggruben strecken unten , halt gucken was man so fahren könnte wenn du meine Handy Nr wegen bessere Absprache haben willst oder du mir deine geben magst kannst du das gerne machen


----------



## sonic150585 (18. Januar 2015)

Allerdings müsste ich so um 13:30 Uhr wieder fahren da ich den kleinen noch aus dem kindergarten abholen muss


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube Oleg meint was für Räder. Sein Status bei ner Ht Tour zu fahren wäre net die beste idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (24. Januar 2015)

Zur Frühschicht morgen Schneeschicht. Wer kommt?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (24. Januar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Zur Frühschicht morgen Schneeschicht. Wer kommt?


Ich ...


----------



## HaJü__ (24. Januar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Zur Frühschicht morgen Schneeschicht. Wer kommt?


Ich bin auch dabei.
BB und GB auf jeden Fall. Den Rest entscheide ich spontan.


----------



## gloshabigur (24. Januar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Zur Frühschicht morgen Schneeschicht. Wer kommt?



Immer noch keine Freigabe, physische Aktivitäten wieder aufzunehmen ...
... hoffe nächste Woche geht's wieder los.


----------



## Bueni (24. Januar 2015)

Bin raus, noch erkältet


----------



## stefan64 (25. Januar 2015)

Bin auch raus.


----------



## samuel-l-k (25. Januar 2015)

hi Michael,
erst einmal gute Besserung für Dich und nachträglich ein gutes neues Jahr. Ich bin heute nicht am Start, da ich noch einige Stunden zu arbeiten habe...Viel Schnee dürfte aber nicht zu erwarten sein, der war auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit schon recht flach und matschig.
Uli


----------



## HaJü__ (25. Januar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Zur Frühschicht morgen Schneeschicht. Wer kommt?


Moin Männer,
ich bin jetzt doch raus. Ist Gestern später geworden und ich habe heute Nachmittag zeit für eine Hausrunde. Viel Spaß, sorry!!


----------



## Deleted 248043 (25. Januar 2015)

Wie viel cm Schnee war heute am Anna Turm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (26. Januar 2015)

4 - 5 cm maximal


----------



## stevens28/2 (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn überhaupt....auf Trail war deutlich weniger..aber rutschig war's doch noch. Lag aber auch an meiner bescheidenen Bereifung für den Ü30.. aber sonst brauche ich aufm 920 genius nicht mehr als ein 2.35 Icon.
Im 2. Abschnitt nach dem Querweg liegt ne fette Buche quer, hat der Sturm wohl letzte Woche umgehauen, man muss kurz absteigen...
Beim nächsten mal bitte ne Kettensäge mit mind. 40er Schwert mitbringen ;-)


----------



## Deleted 248043 (26. Januar 2015)

Dann habe ich ja nichts verpasst.
Hoffentlich gibt's im Deister nochmal ordentlich Schnee diesen Winter.



stevens28/2 schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal bitte ne Kettensäge mit mind. 40er Schwert mitbringen ;-)



Hab ich immer im Rucksack dabei...


----------



## Arne90 (26. Januar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

mein Name ist Arne, ich bin 24Jahre jung und komme aus Hannover, ich war bisher nur in Österreich und im Harz unterwegs mit meinem Enduro. Nun bin ich durch Zufall auf den Deister gestoßen was das MTB fahren angeht und bin total überrascht, was ich hier entdeckt habe . Ich will mir das die nächsten Tage unbedingt anschauen und die Trails erkunden und abfahren. Total der Wahnsinn was ihr hier vor der "Tür" aufgebaut habt. Habt ihr Vorschläge für Touren oder Parkplätze von denen man Starten kann als Ausgangspunkt?  Ich kenne mich leider nicht aus und war noch nicht dort,über jeden Tipp würde ich mich freuen, beste Grüße Arne.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Januar 2015)

Das nenn ich mal schräg! Du kommst aus Hannover und kennst dich im Harz und den Alpen aus, aber im Deister nich? Abgefahren!
Waldkaterparkplatz in Wennigsen ist ein guter Treffpunkt am Wochenende, oder Sportplatz an der Freilichtbühne in Basche.

Kommt bitte bloß nicht auf die Idee, umgestürzte Bäume durchzusägen. Die sind für unseren Förster Einiges an Knete wert. Das könnte für den Verein teuer werden. Einfach abwarten.


----------



## herkulars (27. Januar 2015)

Habe 2 Tickets für EOFT am Samstag, 31.1. in Hannover. Kann leider nicht hin, daher hier zum Vorteilspreis von 12€/Stück statt 14€. Übergabe in Hannover.

https://www.eoft.eu/de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (30. Januar 2015)

stevens28/2 schrieb:


> W
> Im 2. Abschnitt nach dem Querweg liegt ne fette Buche quer, hat der Sturm wohl letzte Woche umgehauen, man muss kurz absteigen...
> Beim nächsten mal bitte ne Kettensäge mit mind. 40er Schwert mitbringen ;-)



Leute lasst die Finder von den Umgestürzten Bäumen,
 wen ihr die zersägt verliert der Förster viel Geld. Da wir ein sehr kooperatives Miteinander haben, werden diese Bäme mit Vorrang entfernt.
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## samuel-l-k (31. Januar 2015)

hallo zusammen,
wie schaut's morgen mit einem Treffen aus zur Frühschicht - ca. 10:00 - 10:15 Uhr Wennigsen oder Waldkater oder ca. 10:30 - 10:45 Uhr Nordmannsturm?
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (31. Januar 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> wie schaut's morgen mit einem Treffen aus zur Frühschicht - ca. 10:00 - 10:15 Uhr Wennigsen oder Waldkater oder ca. 10:30 - 10:45 Uhr Nordmannsturm?
> Bis dann,
> Uli


ich morgen nicht ... bin noch unterwegs ...


----------



## HaJü__ (31. Januar 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> wie schaut's morgen mit einem Treffen aus zur Frühschicht - ca. 10:00 - 10:15 Uhr Wennigsen oder Waldkater oder ca. 10:30 - 10:45 Uhr Nordmannsturm?
> Bis dann,
> Uli


Ich bin raus!


----------



## matzinski (31. Januar 2015)

Ich bin denn mal weg


----------



## stefan64 (1. Februar 2015)

Bin raus.


----------



## samuel-l-k (1. Februar 2015)

hallo,
ich schaue mal um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf vorbei, vielleicht dann noch eine Frühschicht mit Thorsten und Michael?
Tschüß,
Uli


----------



## Straik (1. Februar 2015)

Ich bin leider auch raus. Krank, fiebrig, nicht schön...


----------



## reflux (2. Februar 2015)

Vlt. braucht sie ja hier jemand

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/537557-suntour-auron-rc2-160mm-650b-27-5


----------



## 3077 (4. Februar 2015)

Winterwonderland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vicangp (4. Februar 2015)

Also so siehts derzeit im Deister aus? Ist unter dem SChnee eine Eisschicht?


----------



## 3077 (4. Februar 2015)

vicangp schrieb:


> Also so siehts derzeit im Deister aus? Ist unter dem SChnee eine Eisschicht?


......Teilweise ja. Schneehöhe ca. 15- 20 cm ( auf dem Kamm). Alles in Allem gut fahrbar.


----------



## Green-Arrow (7. Februar 2015)

Krass!!! Hätte ich nicht gedacht und schicke Bilder!!!


----------



## wichtigisimwald (7. Februar 2015)

Ist noch Restschnee im Deister oder alles weg?


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Februar 2015)

Auf dem Kamm ist alles weiß. Hauptwege sind platt gefahren und sehr eisig. Desto weiter man mach unten desto matschiger wird es.


----------



## 3077 (7. Februar 2015)

wichtigisimwald schrieb:


> Ist noch Restschnee im Deister oder alles weg?


...oben wird mit Sicherheit noch was liegen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (7. Februar 2015)

Danke Leute!


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Februar 2015)

des schau ich mir moin mal live an


----------



## reflux (8. Februar 2015)

Ob wohl heute im deister etwas außer Matsch zu finden ist ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (8. Februar 2015)

Schnee und Eis.


----------



## Flame-Blade (12. Februar 2015)

Jemand morgen Lust auf ne Tour? Wetter soll schön werden.


----------



## vicangp (13. Februar 2015)

Wie siehts denn Schneetechnisch derzeit aus, liegt noch was oder ist alles geschmolzen?


----------



## Flame-Blade (13. Februar 2015)

So ab 350m hat man noch ordentlich Eis und ein wenig Schnee. Trails lassen sich aber einigermaßen fahren.


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Februar 2015)

Wahrscheinlich Sonntag ordentlich ne schlammpackung abholen ^^


----------



## schappi (14. Februar 2015)

hallo Leute,
folgende Nachricht habe ich von Frank Nüsser bekommen wg Baumfällarbeiten am Ü30.
Ich bitte um Beachtung der Sperrungen, da Lebensgefahr besteht:

Sehr geehrter Herr Bolze,

wir beginnen heute mit einem größeren Harvestereinsatz. Davon betroffen ist auch der Trail Ü30 zwischen Rundweg und Hoher Warte. Wenn der Maschineneinsatz in den gefährdeten Bereich der Trasse bzw. der Zuwegungen kommt, werden meine Forstwirte die Trasse nach den Vorgaben der UVV sperren. Schon im eigenen Interesse muss die Sperrung von den Bikern unbedingt beachtet werden. Ich möchte Sie bitten diese Information auf Ihrer Internetseite zu veröffentlichen.

Mit freundl. Gruß


*Frank Nüsser*

*Nieders. Landesforsten*

*Revierförsterei Georgsplatz*

*Forstkamp 2*

*30890 Barsinghausen*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vicangp (14. Februar 2015)

Also heute um 11:30 war nocht nichts abgesperrt. War herrlich zum Fahren nicht zu matschig, außer die Tables am Anfang des unteren Teils. Da hab ich dran vorbeigeschoben, die sind total aufgeweicht.


----------



## samuel-l-k (14. Februar 2015)

hallo an die Frühschicht, ich werde morgen übers Land anreisen, Treffen so ca. 10:30 Uhr - 10:45 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## matzinski (14. Februar 2015)

Ok, ich denke das paßt. Bin da. Wer kommt 8:30 zum BB?


----------



## stefan64 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich


----------



## HaJü__ (14. Februar 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht, ich werde morgen übers Land anreisen, Treffen so ca. 10:30 Uhr - 10:45 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
> Bis dann, Uli


08:30 BB.
Da simmer dabei!


----------



## gloshabigur (14. Februar 2015)

Dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (14. Februar 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Dabei


Auch ...


----------



## schappi (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe heute eine bittere Beschwerde des Forstamtes bekommen.
Trotz meiner Ankündigung der Baumfällarbeiten am Ü30 und der Beachtung der Absperrungen sind eine Gruppe von Bikern in den Abgesperrten Teil der Strecke, in dem mit einem Harvester gearbeitet wurde , eingefahren und haben dann auch noch den Maschinenfürhrer der sie auf die Unfallgefahr hingewiesen hat angepöbelt.
Ich finde solches Verhalten Asozial!
Wir leben vom friedlichen miteinander. Die Strecken sind für 2 Jahre mit einer Ausnahmegenemigung freigeben und es gibt die ganzen 2 Jahre ein Monitoring. Solches Verhalten gefährdet den Fortbestand der Strecken nach der 2 Jährigen Probephase!

Ist es denn so schwer sich an einfachste Regeln zu halten? Das ganze dauert doch nur eine Woche
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## -BlackForest- (18. Februar 2015)

Moin,
werde morgen in den Deister fahren und wollte kurz fragen, wie es schnee- und matschtechnisch zur Zeit aussieht.
Wäre super nett, wenn mir jemand dies mitteilen könnte


----------



## vicangp (18. Februar 2015)

Am Samstag letzter Woche war es sehr gut zu fahren, da es in der Zwischenzeit nicht geregnet hat, wird es Top sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Februar 2015)

Schnee ist weg. Der Boden war heute leicht feucht, aber griffig. Beste Bedingungen!


----------



## -BlackForest- (18. Februar 2015)

Super, danke euch 
Und das Wetter spielt morgen auch mit.


----------



## matzinski (21. Februar 2015)

Keine Frühschicht morgen?


----------



## Bueni (21. Februar 2015)

Bin immer noch erkältet


----------



## HaJü__ (21. Februar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Keine Frühschicht morgen?



Ich bin raus. Teile der Familie sind krank und benötigen pflege.


----------



## matzinski (21. Februar 2015)

Na mal schauen. Ich denke ich werde morgen ein Ründchen fahren. Bin um 8:30 am BB


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (21. Februar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Keine Frühschicht morgen?


Bin noch in HOL ...


----------



## samuel-l-k (22. Februar 2015)

...und ich bin total verschnieft auf der Arbeit, sogar ohne Bike - NERV!!


----------



## Martin31008 (22. Februar 2015)

Nicht schlagen -> was ist BB?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (22. Februar 2015)

BB ist Benther Berg.

Dann fällt die Frühschicht heute offiziell aus. Was ist mit "No Bummel"?


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Februar 2015)

Ich juckel bei dem Wetter nen wenig am Grab Rum des muss reichen


----------



## jammerlappen (22. Februar 2015)

mal wieder ganz großes Kino von Schwermetall:


----------



## vicangp (22. Februar 2015)

Schönes Video! Ist der Pumptrack auch in Deisternähe?


----------



## enno112 (22. Februar 2015)

Nein, Misburg BMX Bahn (Seckbruchstraße, bis zum Ende dann auf der re. Seite hinter dem Rodelberg am Parkplatz).


----------



## gloshabigur (22. Februar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Dann fällt die Frühschicht heute offiziell aus. Was ist mit "No Bummel"?



Nächste Woche wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DownhillGunner (23. Februar 2015)

wirklich sehr cooles Video 
da bekommt man früh am Morgen gleich wieder lust auf den Deister!!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Februar 2015)

http://www.con-nect.de/barsinghause...et-mountainbiker/archiv/2015/february/22.html

Egestorf.
Ein Mountainbiker ist heute Mittag in der Nähe des Bierweges abgehend vom Nienstedter Pass gestürzt und hat sich dabei schwere Verletzungen zugezogen. Da die Unfallstelle etwa 500 Meter abseits des Weges lag und der Rettungsdienst die Person nicht alleine den steilen Abhang liegend hinauf transportieren konnte, wurde die Feuerwehr Egestorf mit hinzualarmiert. Nach einer Stabilisierung durch den Rettungsdienst wurde die Person auf einer speziellen Trage zum Rettungswagen gebracht und ins Krankenhaus gefahren.
Besondere Probleme bereitete den Rettungskräften das Auffinden der Einsatzstelle fernab von Rettungspunkten, die der Orientierung im Deister dienen.
Wie Sprecher Jan-Henrik Büthe erklärte, ist es besonders hilfreich, wenn man über ein Smartphone und den Kompass oder die Ortungsfunktion seinen genauen Standort mit Koordinaten an die Rettungsleitstelle beim Notruf durchgeben kann. So ist es möglich, die Rettungskräfte schnell und gezielt zu einer verletzten Person zu leiten. 
Nach 90 Minuten war der Einsatz für die Feuerwehr beendet, die sich mit zwei geländegängigen Fahrzeugen und zwölf Kameraden am Einsatz beteiligten.


----------



## Wildsau30 (23. Februar 2015)

Die Krönung ist der Leserbrief unter dem Artikel......Kopfschüttel


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Februar 2015)

Sie sterben nie aus...!

Davor wurde ein Pilzsammler gerettet. Die Aktion war sogar mit Heli-Einsatz.
=> Ist das auch schon Adrenalinsüchtiger Sport?
Immer wenn Schnee liegt ist das DRK mit einem mobilen Einsatzkommando im Wald
=> Ist Rodeln auch schon Adrenalinsüchtiger Sport?

Ich hoffe, dem Verunfallten geht es gut.

Die "spezielle Trage" ist eine Schleifkorbtrage. Die Trage ist eine Spende des deisterfreun.de e.V. an die Feuerwehr Egestorf.
Übergabe war vor ca. einer Woche.
In 2014 hatte der Verein mit der FW Hamburg und dem DRK ein Rettungskonzept incl. Rettungsübungen ausgearbeitet.
Das das erlernte so schnell zum Einsatz kommen muss hat niemand gewünscht :-(

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## enno112 (23. Februar 2015)

Tja, so ist das mit den "Randsportarten"...
Wenn´s Geld für alle bringt ist es Top, und wenn´s mal kostet und Arbeit macht will sich keiner mehr ans erste erinnern...

Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir alle an unserem Sport Spaß haben und uns durch "Dummschwätzer" die keine Ahnung haben nicht unseren Spaß am Biken vermiesen lassen!
Leute vom Deisterfreun.de e.V.: macht weiter so und lasst euch nicht entmutigen...
Noch ein Grund mehr Euren Verein zu unterstützen (by the Way mal das Anmeldeformular rübersenden).

Edit: hoffe auch das der "gerettete" Bike-Kollege ist wieder wohlauf ist...


----------



## sure87 (23. Februar 2015)

Hey!
Wollte hier im Thread mal Hallo sagen! Fang gerade wieder an mit'm Radeln und hab mir gerade nen enduro geholt.
War am Sonntag das erste mal seid langen im Deister unterwegs und war schon ganz geil!
Würde mich gerne mal einer Ausfahrt anschließen damit ich auch die guten Trails kennen lernen kann und in netter Runde radeln macht ja auch mehr Spaß als alleine!
Ich wollte vllt am Mittwoch ne Runde drehen, da soll das Wetter ja ganz gut werden, vllt hat ja wer Lust?

Grüße!


----------



## taxifolia (24. Februar 2015)

Der Kommentator verkauft in Basche gebrauchte Joghurtbecher ( jap. Straßenmotorräder), lebt also von Adrenalinjunkies und hatte bisher zu jedem Scheiss eine Meinung, gern auch rechts der Mitte.

Taxi


----------



## Flashy (24. Februar 2015)

Wollte auch noch beste Genesungswünsche überbringen. Hoffe ihm hat meine Jacke geholfen und hat nicht mehr so gefroren .  Das sah aber auch echt mies aus die Nummer. Werd schnell wieder gesund


----------



## taifun (24. Februar 2015)

taxifolia schrieb:


> Der Kommentator verkauft in Basche gebrauchte Joghurtbecher ( jap. Straßenmotorräder), lebt also von Adrenalinjunkies und hatte bisher zu jedem Scheiss eine Meinung, gern auch rechts der Mitte.
> 
> Taxi


Du weißt doch,die unwissenden sterben nie aus

Dem verunfallten gute Besserung...


----------



## Evel Knievel (25. Februar 2015)

Alles klar!
Der Kommentator ist so sauer, weil er am Sonntag Nachmittag nicht mit seinem Joghurtbecher in den Deister darf. 
Die Feuerwehr kann nur werktags das Mett vom Nienstedter Pass kratzen.

Ein bissel Mitleid mit den Mopedfahrern hab ich aber schon, bin ja früher selber gefahren. Da gibt's auf dem ganzen Pass grad mal 5 Kurven auf jeder Seite. Wir haben 50 auf jedem Trail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom de la zett (25. Februar 2015)

Wie Sprecher Jan-Henrik Büthe erklärte, ist es besonders hilfreich, wenn man über ein Smartphone und den Kompass oder die Ortungsfunktion seinen genauen Standort mit Koordinaten an die Rettungsleitstelle beim Notruf durchgeben kann. So ist es möglich, die Rettungskräfte schnell und gezielt zu einer verletzten Person zu leiten. 

Ich hoffe, da hat sich wirklich was getan. Als wir vor 3...4 Jahren einen Verletzten auf der Rakete gefunden haben hieß es beim Notruf (zentrale Leitstelle Region Hannover) "damit kann ich nichts anfangen, ich brauche eine Adresse"...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Februar 2015)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Wie Sprecher Jan-Henrik Büthe erklärte, ist es besonders hilfreich, wenn man über ein Smartphone und den Kompass oder die Ortungsfunktion seinen genauen Standort mit Koordinaten an die Rettungsleitstelle beim Notruf durchgeben kann. So ist es möglich, die Rettungskräfte schnell und gezielt zu einer verletzten Person zu leiten.
> 
> Ich hoffe, da hat sich wirklich was getan. Als wir vor 3...4 Jahren einen Verletzten auf der Rakete gefunden haben hieß es beim Notruf (zentrale Leitstelle Region Hannover) "damit kann ich nichts anfangen, ich brauche eine Adresse"...


 
Auf nicht offiziellen Trails und auf hoher See ist man weiter in Gottes Hand 
Die APP "Hilfe im Wald" kann da helfen.

Ebenso - wir hier wohl geschehen - ein MTB- + Ortskundiger in der Leitstelle.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Februar 2015)

auf hoher See hilft aber die küstenwache oder die seenotrettung ;-)


----------



## enno112 (25. Februar 2015)

...oder GPS Daten


----------



## Martin31008 (27. Februar 2015)

Donnerstag haben sie am Leineradweg nen Rentner gefunden, der in den Graben gefahren ist... Steifgefroren am nächsten Vormittag..


----------



## mynoxin (28. Februar 2015)

Seit 2013 dürfen rettungskräfte Mobiltelefone orten, soweit ich weis. Bedeutet also, Ortungsdienste anschalten auf'n Trail und im Notfall durchgeben, bzw orten lassen. Gibt Google Maps die gps Daten, bzw Koordinaten raus? Oder wie find ich die auf die schnelle?


----------



## matzinski (28. Februar 2015)

Mist, morgen regnet's.   Trotzdem Frühschicht?

Ja, ja, jaaaaahaaa.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (28. Februar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mist, morgen regnet's.   Trotzdem Frühschicht?
> 
> Ja, ja, jaaaaahaaa.


Ja


----------



## gloshabigur (28. Februar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mist, morgen regnet's.   Trotzdem Frühschicht?
> 
> Ja, ja, jaaaaahaaa.



Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (28. Februar 2015)

hi,
habe heute einen leichten Wiedereinstieg getätigt, Ich werde morgen eine kleine Wedemark-Runde fahren incl. Studio, da war ich auch schon ewig nicht mehr.
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## stefan64 (28. Februar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mist, morgen regnet's.   Trotzdem Frühschicht?
> 
> Ja, ja, jaaaaahaaa.


Ja


----------



## HaJü__ (28. Februar 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Mist, morgen regnet's.   Trotzdem Frühschicht?
> 
> Ja, ja, jaaaaahaaa.



Ich bin raus!!


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. März 2015)

Hallo. kann man irgendwo auch bikes leihen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. März 2015)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Hallo. kann man irgendwo auch bikes leihen?


So richtig Fahrradverleih bietet keiner an.
Der Markt ist einfach zu klein.
Suchst du was bestimmtes?
Ggf. Test vor einem Kauf?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (1. März 2015)

bin nur für zwei wochen in der alten heimat und kann mein bike nicht mitnehmen.  wollte aber eure trails ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## njoerd (2. März 2015)

Frag mal bei Bike Infection an. Ich hörte, es könnte da so etwas wie Testräder geben.


----------



## Mzungu (2. März 2015)

Bei Biketime am alten Flughafen kann man auch Räder zum Testen gegen kleine Gebühr leihen. Die haben Nicolai, Rocky Mountain, Trek und BMC.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2015)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> bin nur für zwei wochen in der alten heimat und kann mein bike nicht mitnehmen.  wollte aber eure trails ausprobieren.


 
Wie isses mit Multi-bicycletten Kumpels in der alten Heimat.
Ich kenne fast nur Leute, die mind. zwei Räder haben und mir eines leihen würden.


----------



## matzinski (7. März 2015)

Frühschicht?


----------



## gloshabigur (7. März 2015)

Frühschicht !!!


----------



## gloshabigur (7. März 2015)

...


----------



## HaJü__ (7. März 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Ich nicht!!


----------



## stefan64 (7. März 2015)

Ich wohl.


----------



## Martin31008 (8. März 2015)

Ich hab das heute langsam angehen lassen...


----------



## Deleted 248043 (8. März 2015)

Schöner blauer Himmel auf dem Foto, tolle Sicht.
Du bist wohl ab Bennigsen gefahren, mache ich auch gerne. Allerdings die Runde eher umgekehrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (8. März 2015)

Bin am Steinkrug gestartet, komme aus Laatzen da bietet sich das an. Wäre auch bis Steinkrug geradelt, aber der Wind... Also ich Mags lieber kurz und knackig Bergauf, den Kammweg Hochfahren vom Steinkrug aus, nee, da biste ja ne Stunde unterwegs bis zum Annaturm...


----------



## Deleted 248043 (9. März 2015)

Bei mir ist's umgekehrt.
Lieber lange Strecke mit weniger Steigung. Vor dem Bielstein wird es trotzdem heftig.
Wind war gestern ordentlich,
bin nach Hannover zurück geradelt, da hat er schön geschoben


----------



## njoerd (9. März 2015)

Das macht sich doch gut bei der Auswertung (Pace)


----------



## Martin31008 (10. März 2015)

Die Pace ist am besten wenn man die Software in der S-Bahn mitlaufen lässt


----------



## njoerd (10. März 2015)

Das merkt doch jeder, genauso wie vom Auto den Pass hochziehen lassen


----------



## matzinski (14. März 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


yep


----------



## stefan64 (14. März 2015)

Yep


----------



## gloshabigur (14. März 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> yep



Yep


----------



## HaJü__ (14. März 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> yep



Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (16. März 2015)

Wir fahren vom 25.4 bis 9.5 mit dem womo nach Finale und hätte zum einen noch Platz und würden uns über Gesellschaft freuen,wollen zum Euro Camping Calvisio-Vlt hat hier ja jemand Lust

Wir = 2 Leute aus hannover , 2x all Mountain oder enduro , Lust auf Touren und nicht so die shuttler


----------



## HaJü__ (21. März 2015)

Frühschicht?
Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB.


----------



## matzinski (21. März 2015)

Ich bin zur Frühschicht nicht dabei.


----------



## crossboss (21. März 2015)

wir werden morgen gegen 11 am Pass-Parkplatz starten,-)


----------



## wolfk (22. März 2015)

Etwas "Oldschool" aus den Anfängen des Downhill..........




Erinnert mich an meine ersten Versuche mit einem Trekkingrad.


----------



## ICH-BINS (23. März 2015)

Ich hab mal ne Frage was bedeuten die Streckenbezeichnungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis32 (23. März 2015)

wolfk schrieb:


> Etwas "Oldschool" aus den Anfängen des Downhill..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kamikaze 

Mit nem modernen downhiller kann man auf den gezeigten Strecken fast mit einer Hand fahren


----------



## crossboss (23. März 2015)

.......dafür braucht man nicht mal nen DH Bike


----------



## Martin31008 (23. März 2015)

So fahre ich immer noch im Deister. O. k., ich hab ne Federgabel


----------



## Dennis32 (23. März 2015)

crossboss schrieb:


> .......dafür braucht man nicht mal nen DH Bike


Nein,  brauchen nicht...


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. März 2015)

Das Problem ist nicht die Federung. Die Strecken sind auch mit einem Hardtail sehr gut fahrbar. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, das die Sattelstütze nicht 60cm aus dem Sitzrohr glotzt!


----------



## crossboss (24. März 2015)

Egal wie, es macht jedenfalls Spass. Und es ist sehr geil, das gerade ein _Nordgebirge_ mit viel _Herzblut_-_Einsatz_  legale Strecken erhalten hat. Viele _Südstaatler_ wissen vermutlich nicht einmal, daß der _Deister_ existiert und wo der überhaupt liegt..............kämpfen leider mit 2m Regeln etc. rum!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. März 2015)

ICH-BINS schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne Frage was bedeuten die Streckenbezeichnungen?


Meinst du die Trails "Ü-30" und "Ladies only"

Auch wenn es nicht political correct ist, so sind das die Namen der Trails.
Früher war es mal so, dass die Jungs die eine Strecke geschaffen haben, dieser einen eindeutigen Namen gegeben haben.
Diese beiden Namen wurden im Rahmen der Legalisierung übernommen, da Sie sich bereits etabliert hatten.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. März 2015)

Für ganz kurz Entschlossene:
18 Uhr Parkplatz Bredenbeck (inzwischen seit 4 Jahren regelmäßig bis "fast immer").
ca. 2 Stunden auf und ab
Keine Trails, keine Rekorde


----------



## Roudy-Radler (24. März 2015)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nicht die Federung. Die Strecken sind auch mit einem Hardtail sehr gut fahrbar. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, das die Sattelstütze nicht 60cm aus dem Sitzrohr glotzt!


Sind...sicher
Waren 1994 eher nicht. Panaracer Dart 2,1" 3,5Bar und Cantis 
80mm JUDY DH für die pros, der Rest mit MAG 21.


----------



## ICH-BINS (24. März 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Meinst du die Trails "Ü-30" und "Ladies only"
> 
> Auch wenn es nicht political correct ist, so sind das die Namen der Trails.
> Früher war es mal so, dass die Jungs die eine Strecke geschaffen haben, dieser einen eindeutigen Namen gegeben haben.
> Diese beiden Namen wurden im Rahmen der Legalisierung übernommen, da Sie sich bereits etabliert hatten.


Danke es hat mich nur Interessiert wie die Namen entstanden sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (26. März 2015)

Stimmt mal ab für den Buddeltrupp am Ladies als Foto der Woche:


----------



## mynoxin (27. März 2015)

Wie heißt der Effekt gleich der draufliegt?


----------



## Unplugged (27. März 2015)

Das ist kein Effekt, das ist eine Stunde Photoshop.


----------



## WhatTheHell (27. März 2015)

Nicht nur "Hard work" auf dem Trail sondern auch mit am Rechner mit Photoshop 
Echt cooles Bild


----------



## matzinski (27. März 2015)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Das ist kein Effekt, das ist eine Stunde Photoshop.


Doping überall, wo man hinschaut.

... und ich dachte, das wäre einfach nur ein schönes Foto.


----------



## exto (28. März 2015)

Matze, du bist so rührend altmodisch


----------



## Unplugged (28. März 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Doping überall, wo man hinschaut.
> 
> ... und ich dachte, das wäre einfach nur ein schönes Foto.


----------



## Scott865 (28. März 2015)

Photoshop klappt besser als MS Paint!!!


----------



## Ninjatune (28. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1804344?in=user heute....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldenbürger__ (28. März 2015)

Karfreitag - Erinnerungsfahrt an "ohneworte"

Vor zwei Jahren ist unser lieber Jens, aka "ohneworte", viel zu früh verstorben.
Er ist nicht vergessen und wir wollen uns mit einer gemeinsamen Runde an ihn erinnern.
Treffen soll am Karfreitag in Delmenhorst an den Graftwiesen sein. 
Uhrzeit 11.00 Uhr. 
Von da aus soll es gemeinsam durchs Gelände gehen.
Die Strecke ist sowohl für MTB als auch für Crosser geeignet.
Große Höhe, Flachsbäke, Dötlingen (Kaffee Stop), Poggenpohlsmoor, Ostrittrum,
Huntetrail, Sandkrug, Oldenburg.
Es besteht in Oldenburg die Möglichkeit wieder mit dem Zug nach Delmenhorst zu fahren.
Oder man fährt wieder ab Dötlingen Rtg. Delmenhorst. 
Und zwischendurch werden wir sicher viele Erinnerungen über Jens austauschen. 

Für die Mitfahrer aus Oldenburg gilt folgende Abfahrtszeit mit dem Zug nach Delmenhorst:
10.35 Uhr Abfahrt HBF Oldenburg; Gleis 3
Anmeldungen zur Tour gerne hier.

Für Rückfragen stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung. 
Ach ja, für die Gesamtstrecke sollte man 100 km einplanen...

LG Oldenbürger


----------



## schappi (29. März 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Matze, du bist so rührend altmodisch


Exto,
 alter Westfale,
Dich gibt es hier auch noch?
Ich komme jeden Montag und Freitag durch Bad Ö. Schick mir mal deine Adresse per PN da halte ich auf eine Tasse Tee bei dir an.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## exto (29. März 2015)

Ja, aber eher so als stiller Mitleser.

Montags wirst du wenig Glück haben. Da ist arbeitsmäßig mein Großkampftag. Aber Freitags kannst du gern mal reinschneien!

PN kommt...


----------



## mynoxin (31. März 2015)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Das ist kein Effekt, das ist eine Stunde Photoshop.


Was hat man denn da eine Stunde lang so dran gemacht? Und wie schauts Original aus?


----------



## Unplugged (31. März 2015)

Naja, wenn man im Photoshop einfach nur ein paar Filter auf das Bild legt, geht das zwar schnell, hat aber mit Bildbearbeitung wenig zu tun. Ansonsten muss man sich halt mal mit Kontrasten, Gradationskurven, Un- / schärfe, Beleuchtung, scharf- / weichzeichnen, Farbe ersetzen etc. beschäftigen. Das dauert dann eben etwas länger, vor allem dann, wenn man einzelne Teile des Bildes von Hand auswählt / freistellt, um sie besser hervorheben zu können. Das Original ist ein durchschnittliches Foto mit grellen Bikerklamotten , lediglich der Lichteinfall war interessant.


----------



## mynoxin (31. März 2015)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Naja, wenn man im Photoshop einfach nur ein paar Filter auf das Bild legt, geht das zwar schnell, hat aber mit Bildbearbeitung wenig zu tun. Ansonsten muss man sich halt mal mit Kontrasten, Gradationskurven, Un- / schärfe, Beleuchtung, scharf- / weichzeichnen, Farbe ersetzen etc. beschäftigen. Das dauert dann eben etwas länger, vor allem dann, wenn man einzelne Teile des Bildes von Hand auswählt / freistellt, um sie besser hervorheben zu können. Das Original ist ein durchschnittliches Foto mit grellen Bikerklamotten , lediglich der Lichteinfall war interessant.


Gut zu wissen, dass die Bearbeitung so umfassend war, sieht einfach nur entsättigt, am Horizont überblendet und nach Tilt/Shift-Effekt aus. Was eine Bildbearbeitung sonst so betrifft, da bin ich nicht ganz unwissend. Danke aber für die Info, finde das Foto toll. Egal was dran gemacht wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (1. April 2015)




----------



## schappi (2. April 2015)

Hallo Leute
 Ich habe vom Frank Nüsser eine e-mail bekommen.
Auf den Trails Ladies und Ü30 liegen Bäume und es können lose Äste in den Kronen der Bäume hängen.
Bitte seid vorsichtig in den nächsten 2 Wochen Blick voraus und nach Oben, oder besser in der Eilenriede Ostereier suchen 
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## lcecube (4. April 2015)

Hi, 
Wollte mal fragen ob morgen oder übermorgen jemand ü30 fährt. Bin hier (Egestorf) zu besuch mit bike. 
Zu mir: ich bin 17. fahre gerne Mtb und springe auch gerne. 
Dazu möchte ich noch anmerken dass ich an dem springen interessiert bin jedoch noch nicht so große Sprünge gefahren bin und nicht mit halten kann wenn jemand da durch heizt

LG 
Fynn


----------



## Martin31008 (4. April 2015)

Ich fahre morgen Vormittag vom Steinkrug bis Barsinghausen dann die Straße hoch, und den Kammweg zurück. Wird eine 30 km Runde etwa 2 Stunden. Falls sich jemand anschließen will...


----------



## lcecube (4. April 2015)

Habe leider nur meinen fullface mit


----------



## Martin31008 (4. April 2015)

Ich habe gar nichts mit, ich fahre einfach…


----------



## lcecube (5. April 2015)

Tja wenn jemand ü30 fährt und bereit ist einen Neuling mitzunehmen wäre ich gerne dabei


----------



## sundancer (5. April 2015)

Fahre morgen mit meiner Frau ab Sportplatz Basche

Lockere Endurorunde


----------



## Burn-y (5. April 2015)

Mal ne doofe Frage: Ich (wir) sind eigentlich nicht faul und fahren normal im Harz selber die Berge hoch. 
Jetzt stehen Endurorennen an und wir müssen dringendst bergab trainieren.
Nun ist der Plan den Ü30 zu shutteln. 
Ich bin den trail zwar schon gefahren...aber kenne die Gegend mit dem Auto nicht. Laut Karte ist da ja ne Strasse daneben die einem ein grosses Stück abnimmt und so viele Abfahrten ermöglicht. Is das richtig? Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Martin31008 (6. April 2015)

Das dauert 10 Minuten mit nem Fahrrad die Straße hoch zu fahren bis zum Pass... Aber wenn du nun dumm findest der dich hochfährt. Hab auch schon verrückte gesehen, dir den Trail Hochgeschoben haben, aber das finde ich ein bisschen gefährlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burn-y (6. April 2015)

Den Trail hoch schieben geht gar nicht!
Wir werden es testen und berichten. ☺


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. April 2015)

Wenn ihr Fahrtechnik bergab trainieren wollt, ist der Ü30 auch nicht der beste Trail. Da gibts im Deister anspruchsvollere. 
Und das shutteln... lohnt nicht wirklich. Mit einem Enduro geht es auch so oft genug hoch und runter. Ein paar neue trails "blind" fahren ist bestes training.

Die Höhenmeter gibt es nach der Schneeschmelze in den harzer Bikeparks.


----------



## To-bi-bo (6. April 2015)

Wie sieht es im Deister eigentlich mit "normalen" Trails aus? Ich bin gestern zum zweiten Mal mit dem Endurohardtail da gewesen, die Trails die ich bisher gefunden habe, waren immer extrem wurzelig/schlammig oder mit ziemlich vielen gebauten Sprüngen. Gibt es auch ein paar flowigere Trails mit kleineren Sprüngen? Ich möchte hier jetzt keine Ortsangaben wo ich die Trails finde, würde aber gerne wissen, ob sich das Suchen lohnt.


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. April 2015)

JA! Wir haben über 30 unterschiedlichste Singletrails im Deister verteilt. Bekannt und stark befahren sind davon nur die wenigen bebauten Strecken.
Die weniger rumpeligen Strecken sind dafür oft kurviger und/oder steiler. Findet auch widerum nicht jeder ganz normal, passt aber gut zum hardtail. "Flowig" zu fahren sind sie alle.


----------



## vicangp (6. April 2015)

Suche den User mit dem Namen Jens, mit dem ich heute zur Rakete gefahren bin. Habe leider deinen Forumsnickname vergessen.


----------



## Burn-y (6. April 2015)

Hat gerockt heute.  Shuttle funktioniert da gut. Unser Fahrer war gleichzeitig Fotograf und es hat sich definitiv gelohnt. 
Nochmal müssen wir das bei diesem Trail jetzt nicht machen...aber das eine mal hat echt Spass gemacht.
Der Ü30 ist recht vielseitig. Oben wurzelig, unten Skateboardbahn. Echt gut.


----------



## Flame-Blade (6. April 2015)

Jemand morgen Bock auf ne Tour? Hätte noch nen Platz im Auto von Hannover Linden aus


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. April 2015)

Burn-y schrieb:


> Hat gerockt heute.  Shuttle funktioniert da gut. Unser Fahrer war gleichzeitig Fotograf und es hat sich definitiv gelohnt.
> Nochmal müssen wir das bei diesem Trail jetzt nicht machen...aber das eine mal hat echt Spass gemacht.
> Der Ü30 ist recht vielseitig. Oben wurzelig, unten Skateboardbahn. Echt gut.


 
Wenn es euch gefallen hat, freuen wir uns über einen Vereinsbeitritt.
Oder wenigsten eine kleine Spende


----------



## Burn-y (7. April 2015)

Vereinsbeitritt wirds wohl leider nicht, weil wir sonst wo anders fahren.
Aber Spende kommt! 
Ihr habt da echt super Arbeit geleistet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (7. April 2015)

Da lacht das Herz. Endlich mal wieder n bisschen Verkehr am Nienstedter Pass...


----------



## sure87 (7. April 2015)

http://enduro-mtb.com/local-heroes-local-trails-philipp-gerken-der-deister/


----------



## EVHD (8. April 2015)

Moin,
Mal ne kurze Frage, ich habe mir vorgenommen Freitag den Ü30 Traill zu befahren. Gibt es dort in der Gegend auch Parkgelegenheiten? Bin einmal vom Waldkarter aus gestartet was doch bischen weiter weg ist.


----------



## sundancer (8. April 2015)

Nienstedter Pass. Oder als Tour vom Sportplatz Basche


----------



## Martin31008 (8. April 2015)

Extrem weit weg...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Moin,
> Mal ne kurze Frage, ich habe mir vorgenommen Freitag den Ü30 Traill zu befahren. Gibt es dort in der Gegend auch Parkgelegenheiten? Bin einmal vom Waldkarter aus gestartet was doch bischen weiter weg ist.


 
Dichter als Nienstedter Pass kriegst du es nicht.
Aber mal ehrlich: "Gehört zu radfahren nicht auch Rad fahren?"
Wo ist das Problem von wo auch immer los zu fahren und auf dem Weg zum Ü30 langsam warm zu werden den Wald zu erleben und noch 2-3 Trails mitzunehmen?
Ich habe jetzt rund 30tkm im Deister gemacht und bin noch nie mit dem Auto zum Traileingang gefahren (worden).

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (9. April 2015)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich wollte nur allgemein Fragen wo man dort parken kann da ich nicht ortskundig bin.


----------



## Martin31008 (9. April 2015)

Am Waldkater  oder am Steinkrug


----------



## Micha086 (10. April 2015)

Hallo,
Gibt's Leute die morgen Vormittag ne Runde drehen im Deister? Ich würde mich gerne anschließen, habe ein Fully, fahre gerne Trails.
Danke.


----------



## Levty (11. April 2015)

Liebe Bikegemeinde, 

weiß jetzt nicht mit wem ich hier heute live das Vergnügen hatte, aber auf dem Ladies hat jemand heute Fotos gemacht. Der Herr in dem blau-weißem DH Gewandt hat mir ein  Foto von mir am 1. Double gezeigt. Ich war der mit dem blau-orangenen Hardtail. Könnte ich das Foto vielleicht haben? Das wäre dufte!

Viele Grüße in die Runde!


----------



## Ock (11. April 2015)

Moin fährt morgen jemand ne Runde. Ich bin grad in Hannover und würd mit der Bahn rüber kommen. Hab en Commencal Enduro Hardtail.


----------



## gloshabigur (11. April 2015)

Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (11. April 2015)

Ich morgen nicht. Muss morgen ausschlafen. Meine Baustelle hat mich heute total geschafft.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. April 2015)

Falls noch jemand Anschluss sucht.
Wir fahren Sonntag kurz nach 11 in Bredenbeck los.
Viel Federweg, wenig Kondition.
Trotzdem sind 30-40 km und max 1.000 Hm geplant.
Wenn wir Trails finden, fahren wir da auch runter


----------



## stefan64 (11. April 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Ja


----------



## HaJü__ (11. April 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Büni und Ich sind dabei!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (11. April 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Bin noch in der Heide ...


----------



## schwermetall (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe ein Album mit den Fotos vom Samstag am Ladies erstellt.
Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die mich beim Fotografieren unterstützt haben.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74691


----------



## Levty (13. April 2015)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe ein Album mit den Fotos vom Samstag am Ladies erstellt.
> Vielen Dank nochmal an alle die mich beim Fotografieren unterstützt haben.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/74691


Fett, vielen Dank fürs Ablichten. Völlig unerwartet


----------



## schwermetall (13. April 2015)

Hey Levty, warst nicht mit dem Hardtail & Mach1 unterwegs?


----------



## °Fahreinheit (13. April 2015)

Ja coole Hardteil-Aktion...


----------



## damianfromhell (14. April 2015)

Wer war den der mit dem eleganten Salto am Grab?


----------



## Levty (14. April 2015)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Hey Levty, warst nicht mit dem Hardtail & Mach1 unterwegs?


Jenau.


----------



## rigger (14. April 2015)

.


----------



## matzinski (18. April 2015)

Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (18. April 2015)

Ja


----------



## HaJü__ (18. April 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Hitzi uns ich sind um 08:30 Uhr am BB. Wir fahren aber nur BB und GB.


----------



## LocoFanatic (22. April 2015)

Vielen Dank an die Jungs, die mich bzw mein Rad am Sonntag nachmittag aus dem Ladies rausgetragen haben.
linkes Schlüsselbein in 5 Teile zerlegt, Mo operiert und gerade eben entlassen. 6 Wochen still halten.
Aber Danke an euch!


----------



## mynoxin (22. April 2015)

Was ist passiert, wo hat es dich zerlegt?
Gute Besserung!


----------



## jammerlappen (22. April 2015)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## hoerman2201 (22. April 2015)

charles , altes haus. hatte schon im wald gehört, dass sich einer der deisterfreun.de das schlüsselbein gebrochen hatte. jetzt weiß ich auch wer´s war  . gute besserung und bis bald im wald . lg sören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. April 2015)

LocoFanatic schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an die Jungs, die mich bzw mein Rad am Sonntag nachmittag aus dem Ladies rausgetragen haben.
> linkes Schlüsselbein in 5 Teile zerlegt, Mo operiert und gerade eben entlassen. 6 Wochen still halten.
> Aber Danke an euch!


 
Habe Sonntag auf dem nach Hause Weg noch an dich gedacht.
Shit...so früh im jahr. Da verpaßt du viel schönes Wetter :-(
Gute Besserung.


----------



## Garam (22. April 2015)

Da war ich mit meiner Tossy I letzten Sommer noch gut bedient.

Ich wünsch dir gute Besserung und dass möglichst nichts zurück bleibt.


----------



## exto (22. April 2015)

Heh Charles, gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. April 2015)

Alles Gute, Charles! Das Wetter ist im Mai meistens eh nicht so gut.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (23. April 2015)

Schließe mich den Genesungswünschen an!

Alles Gute Charles!


----------



## DeisterMarc (23. April 2015)

Von mir auch gute Besserung!

Hab meinen einen Handschuh im Wald verloren. Ich vermute er liegt irgendwo beim unteren Teil vom Barbie Grab. Falls ihn wer findet, bitte bei mir melden! Foto im Anhang (sehr bunt und von fox)


----------



## Julian247 (25. April 2015)

Hallo,

hat hier zufällig jemand lust und zeit am Sonntag ein kleines Video im Deister zu drehen? 
Ich stelle mir das vom Look in etwa so vor: 



(Das Ding ist allerdings echt oberste Liga) 

Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte eine Mail an [email protected]

Gruß


----------



## matzinski (25. April 2015)

Frühschicht ?


----------



## stefan64 (25. April 2015)

Ja


----------



## samuel-l-k (25. April 2015)

hallo,
ich bin morgen um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf - Treffen wir uns dort oder später woanders?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. April 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht ?


Jepp


----------



## matzinski (25. April 2015)

Uli, ich denke mal das passt.


----------



## starduck91 (1. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen,
ich bin über das lange Wochenende in der alten Heimat Hannover. Ich hab das Bike schon eingepackt und wollte fragen ob es jemanden gibt der Lust und Zeit hat am Samstag und/oder Sonntag morgen zu biken, und mich mitzunehmen. Ich habe schon gelesen das der Deister nicht nur für Spaziergänger ist, vielleicht findet sich ja jemand der ein paar schöne Trails kennt.Ich bin Anfang 30, bringe ein 160mm Fully mit und würde mich über einen netten 2-3 stündigen "Ausflug" freuen.
Vielelicht also bis morgen oder übermorgen,

lg L


----------



## sundancer (1. Mai 2015)

Moin. Bin evtl. Morgen im Deister. Starten ab Sportplatz Basche. Denke mal so gegen elf


----------



## chandrasonic (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,
da ich beruflich im schönen Weserbergland bin wollte ich die Feierabende gerne nutzen um Ladies Only und Ü30 zu fahren. Daher ein paar Fragen: Benötigt man einen Haftungsausschluss zur Nutzung der Strecken? Welchen Startpunkt sollte man geschickterweise wählen um die beiden Strecken zu nutzen? Ich hatte von Bekannten den Parkplatz in Wenningsen genannt bekommen. Hat das Sinn?
Vielen Dank!


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. Mai 2015)

wenn du im weserbergland wohnst, ist springe näher dran. am besten parkst du an der laube und fährst dann zum annaturm hoch. 50 m vor dem turm ist der ladies. den ü30 erreichst du am besten aus nienstedt und parkst am nienstedter pass.


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2015)

Was Herr Hoerman sagen wollte, ist: Park einfach am Nienstedter Pass! 

Einen zuviel gehabt, Sören?


----------



## chandrasonic (1. Mai 2015)

Vielen Dank!
Ich bin die Tage in Bad M und würde von da aus mit dem Auto zum Parkplatz fahren.
Die Auffahrt von Ende der beiden Trails zurück zum Kammweg ist leicht zu finden?


----------



## exto (1. Mai 2015)

Einfach immer so "bergauf" wie möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garam (1. Mai 2015)

Will morgen um 12.30 Uhr am Parkplatz Nienstedter Paß starten. Könnte auch den Guide machen. 

Wer kommt mit (bitte Rückmeldung bis Sa., 9 Uhr)?


----------



## RickStar (2. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht morgen dabei, aber noch nicht ganz sicher..


----------



## chandrasonic (2. Mai 2015)

Ich bin nur unter der Woche da....


----------



## Topa86 (7. Mai 2015)

hallo, kaufe mir heute oder morgen das Copperhead 3 wahrscheinlich in der 29" ausführung, wohne Stadt Hannover. Würde dann mal Samstag ach zum Deister. Bin mehr so der "Landschaftsfahrer" Schöne Tour, mit paar Schnappschüssen, kann mir jemand ein Startplatz sagen, wo man am besten starten könnte?


----------



## wichtigisimwald (7. Mai 2015)

Beliebte Startpunkte sind:

- Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen
- Parkplatz neben der Freilichtbühne in Barsinghausen (oberhalb vom Kunstrasenplatz)
- Parkplatz Nienstedter Pass


----------



## sundancer (7. Mai 2015)

Fahre morgen Abend ca. 17:30 ne kleine HT Endurorunde ab Wennigsen Waldkater. Jemand Lust, mitzukommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stevens28/2 (8. Mai 2015)

Tag, werde am Samstag ca. 9 Uhr in bad Nenndorf rausgeschmissen und habe mal so 3-4h Zeit um ne Runde zu drehen. Sollte als Training für die Endurorennen im Harz dienen..wollte dann Richtung Ü30 und Ladys only ...hat einer Bock auf ähnliches..?

Werde so um 9:30 uhr oben an der Alm starten.....
Gruß
olli


----------



## gloshabigur (9. Mai 2015)

Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Mai 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Kleine Runde dabei ... BB und GB


----------



## matzinski (9. Mai 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Yep


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend 

Bin noch relativ neu im MTB-Bereich, fahre seit knapp 1,5 Jahren. Im Flachen wirds mir jetzt langsam aber sicher zu langweilig, deshalb wollte ich mich am Freitag mal in den Deister wagen. Dank Post #121616 weiß ich wenigstens schon, wo man am besten starten (sollte).

Fahren wollte ich auf jeden Fall die beiden offiziellen Deister-Trails (Ü30 und Ladies Only), und diese in eine 2-3 stündige Tour einbinden. Starten wollte ich enteder am Parkplatz Waldkater in Wennigsen oder am Parkplatz neben der Freilichtbühne in Barsinghausen. 

Nun steht mir aber weder GPS noch eine Karte zur Verfügung, gibts evtl. ausgeschilderte Touren (wie hier im Flachland) oder sind technische Hilfsmittel Pflicht ? 

Könnt ihr mir anfängerfreundliche Touren  empfehlen ? Im Flachen bin ich bisher max. ~35 km ohne Rucksack etc. gefahren, das vllt. als grobe Orientierung. Fahre nen 160/150er AM, falls das eine Rolle spielt.

Ich freue michüber ein paar Anregungen, Hinweise und Tipps


----------



## njoerd (13. Mai 2015)

Moin, lad dir mal die App "Komoot" aus dem App Store oder besuche die Desktop-Seite unter https://www.komoot.de/. Das hilft mir sehr gut neue Gebiete zu erforschen und Touren zu planen. (Ich plane die Tour auf dem Desktop und speichere die dann ab, so dass sie auf meinem Smartphone in der App zur Verfügung steht.)


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Mai 2015)

Danke dafür. Habs mir angeschaut, ist aber nicht so meins 

Gibts denn im Deister ein ausgeschilderte Wegenetz ? Zumindest für die "Hauptstraßen" ?


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. Mai 2015)

Forstwege und Wanderwege gibt es zu genüge, alle auch ausreichend gut beschildert. An den Parkplätzen z.B. stehen große Übersichtskarten mit Höhenlinien.
Nur die Trails sind nirgendwo ausgewiesen.


----------



## FastFabi93 (14. Mai 2015)

Das hört sich gut an, danke.

Trails werd ich dann hoffentlich auch so finden


----------



## vicangp (14. Mai 2015)

Hi,
war heute in der Nähe der Heisterburg unterwegs und hab mich dann mal auf den Damm dort begeben. Leider ist dort ein Radfahrverbot. 
Gibt es da weitere Infos zu ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (14. Mai 2015)

Der Damm ist ein historischer Festungswall und steht irgendwie unter Denkmalschutz.
Vor ein paar Jahren wurde dort noch gefahren. Derzeit wird das Bikeverbot eigentlich weitgehend befolgt. Es gibt genügend andere Trails.


----------



## vicangp (14. Mai 2015)

Achso, ok werde es dann auch nicht befahren.


----------



## HaJü__ (16. Mai 2015)

Frühschicht:

Bueni und ich sind morgen um 08:30 Uhr am BB.
Kommt sonst noch wer?


----------



## gloshabigur (16. Mai 2015)

Yup


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. Mai 2015)

Ich auch ...


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. Mai 2015)

würde gern mal wieder ne "lockere" runde mit euch drehen.
wann seit ihr* nächste *woche *wo* im deister ??


----------



## jammerlappen (17. Mai 2015)

Elf Uhr heute bei bike infection?


----------



## Topa86 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo, wollte Pfingstsonntag eine kleine Runde zum Deister fahren. Wenn jemand Lust hat? Bin noch Anfänger, geht mir schließlich nur darum, bisschen die "Landschaft" zu befahren.


----------



## Stoepel (20. Mai 2015)

Wo soll es denn losgehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topa86 (20. Mai 2015)

Keine Ahnung  Fahre das erstemal dann am Deister


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2015)

Schwärm

Wir war gestern unterwegs. Neben all dem was jeder kennt schweifte unser Blick auf dem Anstieg "Müllers Höh´" Richtung Kammweg mal über Hannover.
Panorama satt. 4K ist ein scheiss dagegen, deshalb hier keine Fotos.
Wir hatten rund 50km Fernsicht.
Nach Osten war das Messegelände klar zu erkennen, dann der Schwenk über Hannover, Telemax, Rathaus, 3warmeBrüder, Flughafen, Benther, Gehrdener, Steinhuder Meer und dann noch weit darüber hinaus ein Fernsehturm den wir nicht klar verorten konnten.

Klare Sicht, Sonne, windstille und Ruhe - was braucht es mehr?

Viel Spaß allen am langen Wochenende im Deister


----------



## jammerlappen (20. Mai 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schwärm
> 
> Wir war gestern unterwegs. Neben all dem was jeder kennt schweifte unser Blick auf dem Anstieg "Müllers Höh´" Richtung Kammweg mal über Hannover.
> Panorama satt. 4K ist ein scheiss dagegen, deshalb hier keine Fotos.
> ...


 
Den Geruch von leidlich gequälten Federelementen, vermischt mit einem leichten Hauch von Bremsbelag - kurz vor der Verglasung? Dazu Schienbeinkribbeln von in die Ideallinie gewachsenen Brennnesseln und ...



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Viel Spaß allen am langen Wochenende im Deister


 

Danke gleichfalls! Und bleibt gesund!!!


----------



## Topa86 (20. Mai 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schwärm
> 
> Wir war gestern unterwegs. Neben all dem was jeder kennt schweifte unser Blick auf dem Anstieg "Müllers Höh´" Richtung Kammweg mal über Hannover.
> Panorama satt. 4K ist ein scheiss dagegen, deshalb hier keine Fotos.
> ...




Servus, kannst du mir mal deine Route sagen? Wie ich zum Kammer komme?


----------



## gloshabigur (20. Mai 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Schwärm
> 
> Wir war gestern unterwegs. Neben all dem was jeder kennt schweifte unser Blick auf dem Anstieg "Müllers Höh´" Richtung Kammweg mal über Hannover.
> Panorama satt. 4K ist ein scheiss dagegen, deshalb hier keine Fotos.
> ...



Ja, tausendmal gemacht - und trotzdem immer wieder was besonderes, unser Deister


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Mai 2015)

Topa86 schrieb:


> Servus, kannst du mir mal deine Route sagen? Wie ich zum Kammer komme?


 
Du meinst zum Kamm oder?
Der Kammweg ist der Weg, der obendrauf einmal über den gesamten Deister führt.
Die Panoramastelle findest du "einfach". Guck mal unter GPSies.
Such nach Kammweg und Laube. Von der Laube nach Westen, und dort die erste rechts rein/runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist Müllers Höh die Aussicht ist wirklich atemberaubend


----------



## gloshabigur (23. Mai 2015)

Frühschicht So ?


----------



## Alex0412 (23. Mai 2015)

mal bitte kurz für mich als Forums-Neuling, was genau heißt "Frühschicht"?

Ist das anfängertauglich, mit Hardtail zu meistern? Oder hardcore DH geshredde?

Ansonsten wäre ich morgen auch tourenmäßig im Deister unterwegs.


----------



## matzinski (23. Mai 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht So ?


Jep. Bis morgen


----------



## matzinski (23. Mai 2015)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> mal bitte kurz für mich als Forums-Neuling, was genau heißt "Frühschicht"?
> 
> Ist das anfängertauglich, mit Hardtail zu meistern? Oder hardcore DH geshredde?
> 
> Ansonsten wäre ich morgen auch tourenmäßig im Deister unterwegs.


Ein bischen von Allem 

Wir starten morgen früh 8:30 im Benther Berg oben am Fundament und fahren dann rüber im Deister frühstücken. Vorzugsweise am Annaturm so gegen 11:00. Kannst gerne dazustoßen.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. Mai 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht So ?


Jepp ...


----------



## EndURisk (23. Mai 2015)

Moin zusammen, ich würde jetzt über Pfingsten auch gern mindestens einen Tag in den Deister. Wir sind vor 2 oder 3 Jahren dort mal u.a. den Raketentrail gefahren. Startpunkt war der Nordmannsturm.

Würde neben dem FLO- und Ü30-Trail gerne auch so noch ein bisschen den Deister erkunden. Da ich mit einem schicken Enduro unterwegs bin, darf es auf den Trails gern entsprechend zur Sache gehen. Aber meine Frage ist: Wo startet man am Besten, wenn man mit dem Zug / der S-Bahn anreist? Würde nun Springe oder Egestorf anvisieren. Vllt. trifft man ja auch den ein oder anderen, wo ich mich einfach anschließen könnte.


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Mai 2015)

Wir werden nur an der rakete rumlümmeln wie es aussieht


----------



## EndURisk (23. Mai 2015)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Wir werden nur an der rakete rumlümmeln wie es aussieht



Existiert die noch? Habe in den letzten Monaten mehrfach gehört und gelesen, dass die abgerissen worden sei.. 



matzinski schrieb:


> Ein bischen von Allem
> 
> Wir starten morgen früh 8:30 im Benther Berg oben am Fundament und fahren dann rüber im Deister frühstücken. Vorzugsweise am Annaturm so gegen 11:00. Kannst gerne dazustoßen.



Und wo frühstückt ihr? Direkt am Annaturm? Das klingt mir doch weit sympathischer, als mein Plan in aller Frühe aufzustehen, daheim zu frühstücken und dann noch 1 Stunde Bahn zu fahren, bevor es losgeht. Dann würde ich mich in Zukunft vllt. auch mal anschliessen.


----------



## damianfromhell (23. Mai 2015)

jup is noch voll da.... ist aber noch net wirklich sicher wohin die reise geht. eventl auch nur ü30. ma sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndURisk (23. Mai 2015)

Gut zu wissen, dass er noch da ist - Danke!


----------



## Spiro4 (23. Mai 2015)

Hi Frühschicht,

bitte am Gehrdener Berg 9.15-9.30 einsammeln.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Stoepel (23. Mai 2015)

@Damian fahrt ihr wieder mit der Sbahn um 11 Uhr?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. Mai 2015)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> bitte am Gehrdener Berg 9.15-9.30 einsammeln.
> 
> ...


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Mai 2015)

Jup machen wa


----------



## Alex0412 (24. Mai 2015)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> bitte am Gehrdener Berg 9.15-9.30 einsammeln.
> 
> ...


 
Steht der Start am BB trotzdem?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (24. Mai 2015)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Steht der Start am BB trotzdem?


Jawollja - 8:30h


----------



## Alex0412 (24. Mai 2015)

Geht klar!


----------



## Stoepel (24. Mai 2015)

Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht im Deister. Werde heute von Hannover hinfahren. Die Rakete ist doch hinterm Nordmannsturm oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EndURisk (24. Mai 2015)

Stoepel schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns vielleicht im Deister. Werde heute von Hannover hinfahren. Die Rakete ist doch hinterm Nordmannsturm oder?



Jop, ist sie.


----------



## Alex0412 (24. Mai 2015)

Riesen Dankeschön an die Jungs von der Frühschicht für die grandiose Tour! 

Bei Gelegenheit bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.


----------



## AquaShock (26. Mai 2015)

!!!GESUCHT!!! UHR

Ein Freund von mir hat heute seine Armbanduhr auf dem Ü30 verloren. 
Sie hat ein Lederarmband mit einem weißen Ziffernblatt und ist von Jacques Lemans.
Falls sie jemand gefunden hat, wäre es äußerst freundlich mich zu benachrichtigen.

Für alle Langfinger: Sie hat eh keinen materiellen Wert, sie hat bloß persönlichen Wert.

Vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit.
Grüße


----------



## racingforlife (28. Mai 2015)

Samstag jemand Interesse an einer kleinen Hardtail Runde? 2,5 bis 3.0 h


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EndURisk (30. Mai 2015)

Kann mir nochmal wer auf die Sprünge helfen, wo der Einstieg zum Raketentrail ist? War zuletzt vor ein paar Jahren dort und weiß, dass wir vom Nordmannsturm aus gestartet sind.. habe den Einstieg letztes WE aber nicht wiederfinden können und hätte wirklich Bock auf den Trail! 

Danke vorab!


----------



## stefan64 (30. Mai 2015)

Morgen Frühschicht!
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. Mai 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht!
> Wer ist dabei?


Ich ...


----------



## matzinski (30. Mai 2015)

Ich, ... auf jeden Fall.


----------



## gloshabigur (30. Mai 2015)

Yes, me.


----------



## samuel-l-k (30. Mai 2015)

hallo,
ich starte um 09 Uhr ab Egestorf. Treffen wir uns vielleicht mal am Nordmannsturm, ca. 10:30 - 10:45 Uhr?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## Spiro4 (30. Mai 2015)

Hi Frühschicht,

leider wieder etwas spät, aber könnt ihr mich wieder am Gehrdener Berg 9.15 einsammeln?

Tschüß
Holger


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (31. Mai 2015)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> leider wieder etwas spät, aber könnt ihr mich wieder am Gehrdener Berg 9.15 einsammeln?
> 
> ...


Passt scho ...


----------



## HaJü__ (31. Mai 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht!
> Wer ist dabei?



Moin Männer,
Bueni und ich sind  raus. Viel Spaß.


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Mai 2015)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Auf dem Ü30 sind ein paar Elemente neu in Form gebracht worden. Augen auf.
> 
> Am Sonntag wird ab 12 Uhr am Ü30 weiter repariert. Man darf sich beteiligen. An der Schranke am Pass geht es los.


 
!!!


----------



## snicker (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

habe da mal ne Frage. 

Fahre schon seit Jahren Mountainbike, leider war ich aber auch schon seit Jahren nicht mehr im Deister unterwegs. Fahre meist hier bei mir auf dem Benther. Jetzt habe ich aber gesehen das sich auf dem Deister doch einiges getan hat, würde jetzt gerne mal die neu gebeuten Strecken testen. Wie ist da so der Schwierigkeitsgrad bei den Strecken, muss zugeben das meine Fahrtechnik nicht besonders ist. Kann ich da als Biker der 1 - 2 mal ne Runde um Benther dreht überhaupt runterfahren oder bin ich da nur ne Hindernis oder komme erst gar nicht unten an ? Wie ist das Level der Fahrer die da unterwegs sind, ehr Hobbyfahrer oder schon mehr Richtung Pro ?

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Juni 2015)

Also die Vereinsstrecken (Ü30 und Ladies Only) kann man als Hobbyfahrer locker mitnehmen. Natürlich sollte eine gewisse Grundfahrtechnik vorhanden sein. Alle Sprünge und andere Hindernisse sind umfahrbar. Am besten die Strecken erstmal in Ruhe angucken.
Meines Erachtens fahren auf den Strecken Hobbyfahrer, totale Anfänger aber auch talentiertere, sichere Fahrer. Also eigentlich ist alles vertreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snicker (1. Juni 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Was heisst Vereinsstrecken, darf da jeder drauf oder muss man Mitglied sein ?


----------



## tmf_superhero (1. Juni 2015)

Nein du musst nicht Mitglied sein um dort fahren zu dürfen, ein Beitritt zum Verein wäre aber schön 

Weitere Infos über den Verein findest du hier: http://deisterfreun.de/


----------



## daiko (1. Juni 2015)

Ich bin bisher auch nur Benther und Gehrder gefahren und war gestern das erste Mal im Deister. Hab aktuell noch meine Bulls Möhre und selbst damit kommt man gut runter. Macht auch verdamt Spaß. Wenn du am Benther vom Gipfel die hintere Abfahrt schon paar Mal gefahren hattest kommste auch heile den Deister runter


----------



## snicker (1. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Infos. Werde mal einfach hinfahren und es Testen. Dem Verein würde ich dann gegebenenfalls auch beitreten, sofern die Stecke für mich OK ist. Finde es super das Leute sowas auf die Beine stellen, sowas muss unterstützt werden.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Juni 2015)

snicker schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Werde mal einfach hinfahren und es Testen. Dem Verein würde ich dann gegebenenfalls auch beitreten, sofern die Stecke für mich OK ist. Finde es super das Leute sowas auf die Beine stellen, sowas muss unterstützt werden.
> Gruß
> Sebastian


 
Hi,
viel Spaß im Deister.

Wenn deine Schnuppertour dir zeigt, dass du Trails besser findest als Forstweg, ist ein Beitritt angebracht.
Zwar betreibt der Verein erst zwei Strecken, aber nur mit mehr Mitgliedern kann sich daran was ändern.

Sonst fahren wir bald alle wieder auf Forstwegen, was gestern bei schönstem Wanderwetter eine Katastrophe war und vor allem die Wanderer in Ihre Suche nach Ruhe gestört haben dürfte.
Alle paar Minuten aus der Wandertrance hoch zu schrecken und auf ein freundliches "Hallo" "Guten Morgen" oder "Moin" eines Bikers antworten zu sollen, kann Wanderer schnell ins Unterholz und/oder abseits der Wege vertreiben - z.B. zum Geocachen.

Wer will das schon verantworten ?

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## matzinski (2. Juni 2015)

Hi Roudy,
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du den Ironiesmile vergessen hast 
Es kann doch niemand wirklich wollen, dass Wanderer und Biker ausschließlich auf getrennten Wegen ihrer Passion nachgehen sollten. Ich erinnere da noch mal gern an das Waldgesetz, welches das Radfahren auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen (TÖW) ausdrücklich erlaubt. Das wollen wir doch nicht wirklich in Frage stellen bzw. aufs Spiel setzen. Mich stören die Wanderer nicht - solange sie mir nicht erzählen wollen, dass ich dort, wo ich gerade unterwegs bin, nichts zu suchen hätte, weil der "offizielle Trail" doch ganz woanders wäre. Das hatten wir vor Kurzem gerade live erlebt.
Bei allem Verständnis für die Forderung nach neuen "offiziellen Strecken" befürchte ich, dass diesem Anliegen womöglich irgendwann das allgemeine Befahrensrecht von TÖW's zum Opfer fällt, wie in anderen Bundesländern bereits der Fall (2 m Regel, usw. ... ). Wenn es soweit kommen sollte, haben plötzlich alle Tourenbiker, die auch mal abseits der "offiziellen" Strecken fahren wollen, die A...-Karte. Man sollte den Bogen vieleicht nicht überspannen.
Darüber hinaus verstehe ich immer noch nicht, was daran erstrebenswert ist, möglichst viele "offizielle Trails" seitens des Vereins zu betreiben. Von Ausnahmen, wie das letzte Wochenende, mal abgesehen, habt ihr doch meist jetzt schon Probleme die Mannschaft zusammen zu bekommen um die Trails zu pflegen. Daran wird sich womöglich auch in Zukunft nicht viel ändern - die Sportart heißt ja "Mountainbiken" und nicht "Mountainbuddeln".

...aber jeder wie er mag. Munter bleiben, Matze


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Juni 2015)

Hi,

ja der Smiley fehlt.
Am Sonntag war ich auch sicher, dass ich nicht nur auf Wanderwegen fahren will - allein um die Wanderer nicht zu nerven.
Auch ich bin TÖW-Freund

Du hast recht, Streckenvervielfältigung ist nicht das Ziel.
Wohl aber der Schutz von bestehenden TÖW.

Und selbst dazu wird der Verein als Institution und Ansprechpartner gehört!

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## taxifolia (2. Juni 2015)

...das ist ja eine verquaste Logik. Wenn es keine offiziellen Trails gäbe, hätte der Wanderer gesagt: Schön dass Sie hier sind ? Die Ursache für die Äußerung ist doch die Dummheit des Wanderers. Woraus ergibt sich denn, dass im ganzen Deister nur auf den "ofiziellen Trails" gefahren werden darf? Der Verein hat mit den Landesforsten innerhalb des Pachtvertrags eine Vereinbarung, das Fahren auf den TÖWs möglichst auf die beiden Strecken zu kanalisieren. Das klappt sehr gut. Wenn A an B ein Auto verkauft, kann der C kommen und auch ein Auto von A verlangen? Frag das alles mal Dein Wanderergenie.
Ich glaube kaum, dass man das NWaldG ändern wird, weil ein paar Leute im Deister jetzt so viele "offizielle Trails" haben, dass man die TÖW Regel abschafft, so eine hohe gesellschaftsrelevanz haben wir ( noch) nicht  
Viele Trails heißt viel Spaß, Abwechslung und eine kurze Anreise zum Trail. Der Unterhalt der Strecken ist aufwändig, das stimmt, weiter Trails werden naturnaher ausfallen. Aber selbst die muss man die pflegen, da ist das Buddeln nunmal Voraussetzung, um eine schöne Linienführung zu erhalten. Insofern sind die Buddler nur konsequent, der Downhiller fährt ja auch hoch, weils anders nicht geht. Ist aber auch nichts Neues, dass in einem Verein ein paar Wenige was machen und andere eben nicht. Wir überlegen uns gerade etwas zum Thema "Leistungsanreize".


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Juni 2015)

Am Sonntag gab es mal wieder jede Menge Zuspruch einiger Leute zu unseren Strecken. Biker aus Porta und Osnabrück konnten kaum glauben, was es bei uns so im Wald an Strecken gibt. Ein Biker aus Celle drückte mir die Hand und bedankte sich besonders für das Engagement der DF.
Die Jungs aus Porta und Osnabrück bastelten sogar mit vor lauter Begeisterung, obwohl sie das erste Mal im Deister waren.
Auch eine ganze Herde Kinder war am Schaufeln und hatte Riesenspaß dabei. Alleine dafür lohnt sich das Ganze schon.

Und sorry, deswegen ist mir das immergleiche Gejammer, von den immergleichen Leuten mittlerweile sowas von Latte.
Diese ständigen schlaflosen Nächte, weil ja 2038 das Waldgesetz geändert werden könnte. Steckt doch die Energie für die Jammerei mal in was Konstruktives.

Mit den Wanderern auf dem Trail ist das sone Sache. Ich hatte das schon mal geschrieben. Ich hätte das nicht so gerne, einen 8-Jährigen zu überfahren mit 45 km/h, dessen Kopf dann mit den Ohren zwischen meinen Standrohren steckt.
Ich hätte aber nichts dagegen wenn sich Wanderer für eigene Trails einsetzen, auf denen Biken verboten ist. Ist doch ganz einfach. 
Runden Tisch machen, ein paar Jahre warten, Verein gründen und dann loslegen. Ruckizucki gibt's ein paar schöne Wanderwege.

Naja, wahrscheinlich wird das wohl nix. Und warum? Weil denen Leute fehlen, die nicht nur labern, sondern sich den Allerwertesten aufreißen, um etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.

Sorry für den Ton, aber ich setz mich nur noch mit Leuten auseinander, wo ich weiß, das hinterher was rauskommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Juni 2015)

Und Roudy, nur für mich. Hör bitte auf die Beiträge von Matze zu liken, sonst lackier ich deinen Rahmen wieder in Kackbraun!


----------



## exto (3. Juni 2015)

Geil! Alles wie immer


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (3. Juni 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Geil! Alles wie immer


ist doch immer wieder schön ...


----------



## matzinski (3. Juni 2015)

Steffen: für deinen Beitrag gibt es ein fettes "sehr hilfreich" von mir



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Am Sonntag gab es mal wieder jede Menge Zuspruch einiger Leute zu unseren Strecken. Biker aus Porta und Osnabrück konnten kaum glauben, was es bei uns so im Wald an Strecken gibt. Ein Biker aus Celle drückte mir die Hand und bedankte sich besonders für das Engagement der DF.


 
Mir kommen die Tränen. Ich habe noch ein paar DF-Gedächnismedallien zum Aufkleben zu Hause. Wenn die jemand haben will, dann bitte PM an mich.



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Die Jungs aus Porta und Osnabrück bastelten sogar mit vor lauter Begeisterung, obwohl sie das erste Mal im Deister waren.
> Auch eine ganze Herde Kinder war am Schaufeln und hatte Riesenspaß dabei. Alleine dafür lohnt sich das Ganze schon.


 
Wie gesagt: jeder wie er mag.



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Und sorry, deswegen ist mir das immergleiche Gejammer, von den immergleichen Leuten mittlerweile sowas von Latte.
> Diese ständigen schlaflosen Nächte, weil ja 2038 das Waldgesetz geändert werden könnte. Steckt doch die Energie für die Jammerei mal in was Konstruktives.


 
Dazu fällt mir nichts ein.



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Mit den Wanderern auf dem Trail ist das sone Sache. Ich hatte das schon mal geschrieben. Ich hätte das nicht so gerne, einen 8-Jährigen zu überfahren mit 45 km/h, dessen Kopf dann mit den Ohren zwischen meinen Standrohren steckt.


 
Verstehe. Weil das Herumlungern von 8-jährigen auf den offiziellen Strecken ja verboten ist, kann das da nicht passieren - aha!



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich hätte aber nichts dagegen wenn sich Wanderer für eigene Trails einsetzen, auf denen Biken verboten ist. Ist doch ganz einfach.
> Runden Tisch machen, ein paar Jahre warten, Verein gründen und dann loslegen. Ruckizucki gibt's ein paar schöne Wanderwege.
> Naja, wahrscheinlich wird das wohl nix. Und warum? Weil denen Leute fehlen, die nicht nur labern, sondern sich den Allerwertesten aufreißen, um etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.


 
Das werde ich mal nicht kommentieren. ... außer vieleicht mit einem Verwies auf die allgemeinen Forumsregeln: "Erst denken, dann posten." 



Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Sorry für den Ton, aber ich setz mich nur noch mit Leuten auseinander, wo ich weiß, das hinterher was rauskommt.


 
Sch...Tag gehabt? Kenn ich. Macht dir nichts draus.


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, jedes Jahr der gleiche Käse. 
Matze, als Vergleich zu deinen Worten fällt mir in etwa folgendes ein.
Du hast einen 6er im Lotto und gewinnst eine Menge Geld. Hinterher beschwerst du dich aber über die ganzen anderen Mitspieler, obwohl du deren Geld gewonnen hast.
Übrigens hab ich garnicht so viele Kacktage. Ich hab nämlich Sonntags freie Auswahl der Dinge die ich tun kann, und bin nicht im Hamsterrad Frühschicht gefangen. Damit bin ich raus.

Schöne Woche!


----------



## matzinski (3. Juni 2015)

Steffen, jetzt mal Spaß beiseite. Ich weiß überhaupt nicht warum ich dich schon wieder so verärgert habe. Vieleicht missverstehen wir uns ja. Ich habe meinen post von gestern noch mal gelesen und verstehe ehrlich gesagt die ganze Aufregung nicht. Ich habe ausschließlich meine Befürchtung zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass das Waldgesetz zukünftig mal zu unseren Ungunsten geändert werden könnte. Hier wird von Waldbesitzer und Wandererlobby-Seite durchaus auch in Verbindung mit der Genehmigung von extra ausgewiesenen MTB-Strecken argumentiert. Das kann man ja nicht leugnen.
Auch die Berichterstattung in den Medien in Zusammenhang mit "offiziellen MTB-Strecken" erweckt meist den Eindruck, dass Radfahren abseits solcher Strecken illegal ist. Stimmt natürlich nicht und sicher sind da viele Argumentationsketten an den Haaren herbeigezogen und mag sein, dass an einer Gesetzesänderung nichts dran ist - um so besser. Man sollte das aber mal thematisieren dürfen ohne hier gleich wieder ausgepeitscht zu werden.
Ich habe mit keinem Wort geschrieben, dass ich was gegen ausgewiesene "offizielle" MTB-Strecken und die DF-Strecken im Speziellen hätte. Mir ist es nur wichtig, dass ich auch zukünftig überall dort biken kann, wo es derzeit erlaubt ist. Dafür nehme ich gern in Kauf, dass ich mir die Wege mit anderen Waldnutzern teilen muss und verhalte mich entsprechend.
Deshalb meine Bitte: Einfach mal den Ball flach halten und nicht immer neue Strecken wollen und fordern. Die gibt es nämlich irgendwann nicht mehr nur gegen das einfache Versprechen in bestimmten Waldzonen keine wilden Trails zu bauen. Der Preis wird steigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (3. Juni 2015)

Mir bleibt manchmal aufgrund der Beharrlichkeit und Energie, mit der hier einige wenige immer wieder die selben, leidigen Themen aus dem fauligen Morast dieses Threads an die Oberfläche befördern, die Spucke weg. Gab es hier nicht schon genug Streit?
Matzinski, klar, Dinge zu thematisieren, die einen bewegen, ist ja erklärter Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Forums, dennoch macht der Ton die Musik und ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen, warum Dir Steffen nicht in 'Blümchensprache' geantwortet hat. Sicher gibt es, wie Du selber sagst, ein Verständnisproblem, allerdings - und das ist _meine_ Ansicht - mit unterschiedlichen Ausprägungen auf beiden Seiten. Es ist noch gar nicht sooo lange her, da hatte ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so unähnliche Ansichten wie Du, allerdings muss ich inzwischen eingestehen, dass ich mich dabei auch von der Ignoranz einiger Diskussionsteilnehmer habe anstecken lassen und mich schlicht und ergreifend geirrt habe. Inzwischen bin ich selbst Vereinsmitglied, habe ein paar echt coole neue Leute kennengelernt und versuche, so oft es geht, die Schaufel selber in die Hand zu nehmen.
Welche Trails fährst Du denn, wenn Ihr auf Euren Touren unterwegs seid? Die vielzitierten 'naturbelassenen', nicht offiziellen Trails? Was glaubst Du, woher die kommen? Und was glaubst Du, warum Du sie jedes Jahr auf's Neue im Frühjahr auf wundersame Weise von den Spuren des vorangegangenen Herbstes und Winters befreit vorfindest? Ich hoffe, ich tue jetzt niemandem Unrecht, aber mir hat noch keiner gesagt "schau mal, da ist die Frühschicht, die helfen heute bei der Trailpflege". Und den Erdbeerkuchen hat letzten Sonntag auch jemand anderes vorbeigebracht...
Bleibt also noch die Frage nach 'mehr' offiziellen Trails und ich glaube, hier fehlt Dir das meiste Verständnis. Nehmen wir doch mal an, ( nicht nur ) Deine Befürchtungen bewahrheiteten sich und wir hätten irgendwann aufgrund der 'Arbeit' von Lobbyisten, Wanderern, Jägern etc. tatsächlich ein Problem, unseren ( damit meine ich ALLE Biker im Deister ) Anspruch auf das Befahren von TÖW rechtlich begründen zu können. Spätestens dann ist es doch in unser aller Interesse, dass möglichst viele Trails als offizielle MTB- Strecken ausgewiesen sind, was nicht gleichbedeutend damit ist, dass alle diese Strecken genauso bebaut werden wie Ü30 und Ladies Only. Überhaupt wüsste ich nicht, inwiefern sich seit der Umwidmung dieser beiden Trails in offizielle Vereinsstrecken eine Beeinträchtigung der Möglichkeit, diese befahren zu dürfen, ergeben hätte. Warum sollte das in Zukunft so sein? Und wer sagt denn, es ginge hier um 'neue', wilde Trails? Es geht doch ganz klar darum, das bestehende Wegenetz in all seiner Vielfalt zu erhalten.
Ich gebe Dir vollkommen recht, was die 'Argumentation', wir alle sollten doch ab sofort bitteschön auf die offiziellen Strecken ausweichen, angeht. Dem können wir aber nur durch ein geschlossenens Auftreten entgegen wirken und nicht, indem man die Schuld bei den Deisterfreunden sucht, die de facto die einzigen sind, die unsere Interessen aktiv zu vertreten und umzusetzen versuchen. Ich finde, hier solltest Du in der Lage sein, Dich etwas ( vorsicht Wortwitz ) 'ausgeschlafener' zu artikulieren. No offense, im Grunde wollen wir doch alle das Gleiche. Sich im im Netz zu empören ist da aber nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Hitzi (3. Juni 2015)

Chips und Bier stehen bereit......

und wenn ich das so richtig sehe, fahre ich morgen im Rahmen der Cherusker 500 durch den Deister.... endlich mal wieder


----------



## matzinski (3. Juni 2015)

Unplugged, 

sorry, dass ich das so sagen muss: Das meiste von dem was du schreibst, ist leider vollkommen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Ich habe mich weder empört noch irgend jemanden persönlich angegriffen. Was bitteschön hat die offensichtliche Tatsache, dass du unter den Deisterfreunden anscheinend " ein paar echt coole neue Leute" kennen gelernt hast, mit der diskutierten Thematik zu zu tun?  Was hat die Feststellung, dass die Frühschicht nicht buddelt, mit dem Thema zu tun? ...und Erdbeerkuchen? 

Jetzt zitiere ich dich mal: "... Nehmen wir doch mal an, ( nicht nur ) Deine Befürchtungen bewahrheiteten sich und wir hätten irgendwann aufgrund der 'Arbeit' von Lobbyisten, Wanderern, Jägern etc. tatsächlich ein Problem, unseren ( damit meine ich ALLE Biker im Deister ) Anspruch auf das Befahren von TÖW rechtlich begründen zu können. Spätestens dann ist es doch in unser aller Interesse, dass möglichst viele Trails als offizielle MTB- Strecken ausgewiesen sind,..." 

Hier machst du den Bock zum Gärtner. Ich bin eben der Meinung, dass "möglichst viele offizielle MTB-Strecken" auf denen das "Betreten zu Fuß" ja verboten ist, dazu führen, die Begehrlichkeit nach Fahrverboten auf normalen Wanderwegen nur noch lauter werden zu lassen. Fahrverbote auf Wanderwegen hätte ich aber nicht so gern. Darum ging es mir eigentlich. Alles andere hast du jetzt "aus dem fauligen Morast dieses Threads an die Oberfläche befördert".

Übrigens heißt "geschlossenes Auftreten" nicht, dass immer alle die selbe Meinung vertreten müssen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Juni 2015)

Sorry Matze, wenn mein Ton etwas schärfer war.
Mich hat nur gestört, das dieses Thema immer wieder hochgekocht wird, obwohl wir darüber auch schon im Wald gesprochen hatten. Eigentlich kennst du meine Meinung dazu. 

Aber mal ehrlich, was ist denn EIN Wanderer im Wald, der einen mal anquatscht. Es gibt dann 2 Möglichkeiten. 
1.) Der Typ ist aufnahmefähig und einigermaßen tolerant. Dann kann ich ihm die Gesetzeslage mit ein paar Worten erklären. Problem gelöst.
2.) Der Typ ist verbohrt und hohl. Dann nützt alles Reden nicht. Ich rate dann zum Auslachen und weiterfahren. Problem gelöst.
Solche Erfahrungen hatte ich aber bisher extrem selten. Meist sind die Leute sogar interessiert und stellen auch technische Fragen. Daraus sind schon nette Gespräche entstanden.
Die paar Leute, die eh Alles Kacke finden zählen nicht, dann wär ich auf Arbeit schon durchgedreht.

Für mich gilt im Moment nur Eines. Ich mach diesen Mtb-Quatsch nun schon seit 20 Jahren, aber irgendwie nutzt sich dieses geniale Gefühl nicht ab. Im Gegenteil, es wird jedes Jahr geiler! Wald, Leute, Sonne, Regen, geile Strecken, Airtime, mittlerweile richtig gute Bikes, Bikepark, Party, Alpen, buddeln... Ich hör jetzt auf, sonst komm ich nicht mehr ins Bett.
Was kümmert es mich dann, wenn mich irgendwo ein Oberlehrer auf einem Trail anquatscht? Drauf geschissen.

Und eins weiß ich, solange ich gesund bin, werde ich biken. Und zwar AUF Trails, wie immer die auch aussehen mögen.

Amen und gute Nacht!


----------



## Unplugged (4. Juni 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> [...] aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Ich habe mich weder empört noch irgend jemanden persönlich angegriffen ..." ein paar echt coole neue Leute" ... Was hat die Feststellung, dass die Frühschicht nicht buddelt, mit dem Thema zu tun? ...und Erdbeerkuchen?



DAS ist Deine Antwort? Dann muss ich Dir unterstellen, dass Du meinen Post entweder nicht vollständig gelesen und / oder inhaltlich verstanden hast, denn spätestens beim Erdbeerkuchen ( zugegebenermaßen ein Insider ) hätte selbst Dir ein Augenzwinkern auffallen müssen, aber das ist jetzt mehr als müßig. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob Dir die Bedeutung der Redewendung 'Den Bock zum Gärtner machen' geläufig ist, inwiefern sie sich auf meine Aussage anwenden lässt, ist mir jedenfalls schleierhaft. Mir würde allerdings ein wunderschönes Beispiel einfallen, mit dessen Hilfe sich die Bedeutung wunderbar erklären ließe. In dem Beispiel geht es um Leute, die nicht wissen, wovon sie reden, das Reden aber nicht lassen können. Vielleicht führe ich das ja irgendwann nochmal aus...
Ob Du Dich nun empört hast, will ich nicht weiter bewerten, das kann man - glaube ich - getrost dem Leser dieser Seite überlassen. Ich habe Deine Aussagen auch überhaupt nicht hinsichtlich persönlicher Angriffe bewertet, mir scheint, als würdest Du Dich hier in eine Rolle flüchten, aus der es Dir subjektiv besser gelingt, zu argumentieren. Muss aber nicht sein, ich denke, ich habe Dir auf allervernünftigste Art und Weise geantwortet, vielleicht ist das nicht die Antwort, die Du Dir erhofft hast, aber es ist _meine_ Antwort.



matzinski schrieb:


> Ich bin eben der Meinung, dass "möglichst viele offizielle MTB-Strecken" auf denen das "Betreten zu Fuß" ja verboten ist, dazu führen, die Begehrlichkeit nach Fahrverboten auf normalen Wanderwegen nur noch lauter werden zu lassen. Fahrverbote auf Wanderwegen hätte ich aber nicht so gern. Darum ging es mir eigentlich.


In diesem Punkt habe ich Dir doch bereits signalisiert, dass ich Deine Denkweise verstehe und nachvollziehen kann. Aber was _genau_ tust Du jetzt, außer eine, Dir absolut zustehende, Meinung zu haben? Nichts, oder? Warum müssen dann noch diejenigen, die sich als einzige *nicht* mit Nichtstun abfinden, ständig kritisiert werden? Meiner Meinung nach können wir in Zukunft nur an unser Ziel gelangen, wenn wir ganz bewusst niemanden von den Wegen auszugrenzen versuchen, wie Du es unterstellst. Die Ambivalenz, die Du dabei siehst, sehe ich ja auch und gebe Dir natürlich recht. Auf den stark bebauten und schwer einsehbaren Strecken wie Ladies und Ü30 macht ein Betretungsverbot für Wanderer absolut Sinn, auf anderen Wegen sollte es doch - denke ich - erklärtes Ziel sein, dass sich dort JEDER aufhalten darf und dem anderen nicht unterstellt, sich hier unrechtmäßig zu bewegen. WIR alle akzeptieren doch ohnhehin auch die anderen Erholungssuchenden im Wald, jetzt gilt es halt, dass auch wir in diesen elitären Club der 'Gerngesehenen' Einlass finden. Und dieses Gespräch suchen nur die Deisterfreunde, oder fällt Dir noch jemand ein?

Also das Wetter ist so schön, ich gehe jetzt ne Runde biken


----------



## matzinski (4. Juni 2015)

Unplugged, du hast viel geschrieben, aber wieder wenig zur Sache. Deine Vorwürfe an mich persönlich und deine Zweifel an meinen Fähigkeiten deinen Post zu verstehen, lasse ich mal besser unkommentiert. Ich denke das führt zu nichts.
Aber eine Sache vieleicht doch dazu: Ein Anliegen hier im Forum zu posten ist nicht "Nichts tun" - vor allem dann nicht, wenn die vertretene Meinung anscheinend von den Wenigsten hier geteilt wird. Da mich viele hier auch persönlich kennen, halte ich auch persönlich den Kopf dafür hin. Die meisten, die hier mitlesen, machen sich diese Mühe nicht und klopfen sich lieber feixend auf die Schenkel, während wir uns an die Köppe kriegen. Das Forum hat halt auch seinen ganz speziellen Unterhaltungswert. Aber dafür ist so ein Forum ja auch da. Jeder sollte zu Wort kommen dürfen oder eben schweigen und ggf. seinen Spaß haben.
Eins habe ich aber tatsächlich nicht verstanden. Warum ist jetzt ein Betretungsverbot für Fußgänger auf dem Ladies und Ü30 nötig und auf weiteren offiziellen MTB-Strecken, die ihr gern hättet, nicht? Wenn das das erklärte Ziel ist, wofür braucht man dann den Status, dass es sich um eine MTB-Strecke handelt. Das ist für mich vollkommen sinnfrei, weil jeder Weg im Wald durch das Waldgesetz automatisch eine MTB-Strecke ist, wenn man diese nicht bebaut und auf andere Wegnutzer entsprechend Rücksicht nimmt. Wozu macht man das dann?
Mir fallen übrigens noch 'ne Menge anderer Leute ein, die das Gespräch suchen um in den "Cub der Gerngesehenden" aufgenommen zu werden - mich selbst übrigens eingeschlossen. Das sollte jeder tun, der sich im Wald tummelt. Man sollte sich da nicht nur auf die Deisterfreunde verlassen.


----------



## XBR (4. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hat mal jemand daran gedacht, dass es auch Leute gibt die zu beiden Gruppen gehören. Wanderer UND Biker? Ich bin letzten November etwas unsanft und unfreiwillig zum Wanderer auf Zeit geworden. 3 Monate Zwangspause vom Biken, 3 Monate ohne Wald und Trails! Unvorstellbar, also bin ich zu Fuss los. Und musste doch glatt feststellen, dass es mehr interessierte Wanderer gibt als gedacht.
Klar, einige ewig gestrige Typen sind auch dabei, aber dass ist ein biologisches Problem. Erledigt sich mit der Zeit. Die große Mehrheit hat eventuell selbst ein Bike daheim stehen (wenn auch von Lidl).

Zum Thema "Bauen und pflegen": ich war letzten Sonntag auch zum ersten Mal dabei und kann bestätigen, dass es mächtig Spass macht zu buddeln. Der kommende Sonntag ist bei mir gesetzt, bin wieder dabei. Dieses Mal allerdings mit eigenem Spaten


----------



## taxifolia (4. Juni 2015)

...unsere Schilder sind übrigens keine "Verkehrschilder" also Dauerverwaltungsakte, da nicht von einer Behörde aufgestellt. Die Nichtbeachtung führt also zu - gar nichts, jedenfalls nicht zu einem Bußgeldverfahren. Die Schilder sind allein zur Warnung der Fußgänger aufgestellt ( Verkehrssicherungspflichten) .Wenn einer trotzdem drauf geht und wird angekachelt, wird es mit Schadenersatz nichts. Verletzt sich ein MTBler kann er das dem Fußgänger aber vorhalten. Ich könnte einen angefahrtenen Wanderer unter diesen Umständen mit meinem Gewissen problemlos vereinbaren. Ich erkläre das Fußgängern immer, ansonsten ist das deren eigenes Risiko. Ich halte die Verbotsnotwendigkeit auch für selbsterklärend. 
Man wird immer eine offizielle Strecke dann machen müssen, wenn die Oberfläche bearbeitet wird, also ein Sprung o.ä. drin ist, dann ist der Weg nicht mehr waldtypisch und der Grundbesitzer hat Angst vor Haftung, also sucht er einen, der die Strecke betreibt und versichert ist- UNS. Wenn wir eine Strecke betreiben, müssen auch alle Schilder hin, wie soll man sonst die Gefahr auch erkennen.  Fahrt ihr denn auch alle auch schön mit Fullface usw. wie auf den Tafeln vorgeschrieben ????? Ist dasselbe Thema.


----------



## taxifolia (4. Juni 2015)

XBR schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat mal jemand daran gedacht, dass es auch Leute gibt die zu beiden Gruppen gehören. Wanderer UND Biker? ......Die große Mehrheit hat eventuell selbst ein Bike daheim stehen (wenn auch von Lidl).
> ....


Rrrrrrrrrrrichtig !


----------



## tmf_superhero (4. Juni 2015)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Auf den stark bebauten und schwer einsehbaren Strecken wie Ladies und Ü30 macht ein Betretungsverbot für Wanderer absolut Sinn, auf anderen Wegen sollte es doch - denke ich - erklärtes Ziel sein, dass sich dort JEDER aufhalten darf und dem anderen nicht unterstellt, sich hier unrechtmäßig zu bewegen. WIR alle akzeptieren doch ohnhehin auch die anderen Erholungssuchenden im Wald, jetzt gilt es halt, dass auch wir in diesen elitären Club der 'Gerngesehenen' Einlass finden. Und dieses Gespräch suchen nur die Deisterfreunde, oder fällt Dir noch jemand ein?



Da stimme ich zu. Offizielle Strecken sollten definitiv Schilder mit Warnhinweisen haben das Wanderer hier nicht lang gehen sollen. Seitdem die Schilder stehen, habe ich auch keine Wanderer dort gesehen. Das funktioniert also. Auf anderen Wanderwegen gilt das Prinzip Biker und Wanderer sollten Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen.
Mir passiert das auf meiner Feierabendrunde auch immer wieder. Mal sind es Wanderer oder Reiter zu Ross die mir entgegen kommen. Dann bremse ich, rolle langsam dran vorbei und grüße freundlich. Bisher habe ich keine bösen Worte hören müssen, das ich auf diesen Wegen nicht erwünscht bin.
Mehrere offizielle Strecken würde ich sehr begrüßen. Ob sie bebaut sind oder nicht wäre mir sogar egal. Meine persönliche Einstellung ist simpel: "Strecken bauen sich nicht von selbst".
Aber bitte dann mit dem Hinweis für alle: Das ist eine offizielle MTB Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, kam die Idee des Wanderverbotes auf den Vereinsstrecken garnicht von den Deisterfreunden, sondern von den Landesforsten. Oder von der Region? Olli, weißt du das noch?

Auf einem Trail wie dem Grab, der weit einsehbar ist, wäre es mir auch egal ob da Leute laufen. Aber auf dem Ladies ist es aufgrund der Streckenführung einfach extrem gefährlich. 
Das Problem erledigt sich aber von allein. Ich bin da schon 3-4mal mit gut 40km/h an Wanderern vorbeigeheizt. Einfach weil ich die nicht gesehen hab. Ich hab dann angehalten und gefragt, ob alles ok ist. Als Antwort kommt dann immer: Mein Gott, wie schnell fahren sie denn, das ist ja lebensgefährlich! Ich sag dann immer: Kann sein, aber nicht für mich.
Ich sag Euch. Die sieht man nie wieder auf der Strecke.
Im Übrigen laufen 99% der Leute sowieso auf der Forststraße.


----------



## tom de la zett (5. Juni 2015)

Was ich mich aber frage, wie ist im Gegenzug dann mit Radverboten - mit Schildern bereits an einigen signalisiert (gewesen) - auf den anderen Wegen tatsächlich umzugehen? Hier würden mir die Argumente dann ausgehen.


----------



## taxifolia (5. Juni 2015)

Du sprichst die Schilder auf Barbie an- sehr gut.  Ist genau dasselbe, die Nichtbeachtung des Schilds allein führt zu gar nichts- Noltemeyer ist keine Behörde. Der hat das nicht mal abgestimmt mit der Region, anders als wir. Man könnte eher noch bei unseren Schildern darauf kommen, dass die im Rahmen eines Auftrages über die Region angebracht wurden. Die Region ist natürlich eine Behörde.  

Hier aber der relevante § aus dem Nieders. WaldG:

§ 25 
Fahren
(1) Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet. Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die *mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person* tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege...... 

Ein Schild widerlegt also nur die Vermutung, dass allein weil der Weg da ist, der Grundstückseigentümer der Nutzung zustimmt oder diese duldet. Keiner stellt ein Verbotsschild auf und ist mit der Nutzung einverstanden.


----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2015)

Wenn der Grundeigentümer eines Weges ein Verbotsschild ausschließlich für Radfahrer aufhängt, heißt das nicht, dass er nicht trotzdem die Nutzung für den öffentlichen Verkehr auf seinem Weg duldet. Sonst würde er ja ein Verbotsschild für alle Waldnutzer aufhängen. Tatsächlich ist es ja auch so, dass der Fußgängerverkehr beispielweise auf dem Grenzweg geduldet wird. Damit ist das laut Gesetz ein "tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg". Der Weg wird ja mit Duldung für den öffentlichen Fußgängerverkehr genutzt. Mit anderen Worten, der Grundeigentümer muss entweder alle dulden oder er muss das Verbot für alle aussprechen. Das Schild an der Wöltchebuche ist daher sinnlos. Zugegeben, das hört sich nach "Haarspalterei" an, aber so verstehe ich das Waldgesetz. M.E. ist das Waldgesetz auch absichtlich so formuliert. Der Grundbesitzer soll hier nicht bestimmen dürfen WEN er auf seinen Wegen duldet, sondern nur, ob er den Weg für die öffentliche Nutzung freigibt.
Oliver, korrigiere das bitte, falls ich mich irre.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Juni 2015)

jetzt wird's mir zu sachlich ... ich bin raus ...


----------



## samuel-l-k (5. Juni 2015)

hallo,
mich beschäftigt eher, wann ich wieder biken kann. Wieder mal muss ich meine schon bestehenden Schichten noch mehr erweitern, ein Elend. Wie sieht es mit einer Runde am Dienstagabend aus?
Uli


----------



## matzinski (5. Juni 2015)

Ich kann Dienstag nicht.


----------



## enno112 (6. Juni 2015)

Wollte morgen eigentlich auch zum biken und buddeln (das erste mal) kommen, doch leider ist meine Pike defekt und wurde zu Sram eingeschickt. Demzufolge fällt beides leider aus...( hoffe das die Gabel bis zum Gardaseeurlaub Mitte Juni wieder da ist!!!).
Aber sobald ich im Juli zurück bin werde ich auch mal mitbuddeln (wenn "Gäste" erwünscht sind...).
Finde die Aktion völlig o.K. und es hat ja schließlich jeder Biker was von...


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. Juni 2015)

du kommst zum ü30 auch mit dem auto. ist direkt neben dem nienstedter pass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (6. Juni 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> du kommst zum ü30 auch mit dem auto. ist direkt neben dem nienstedter pass.


Ja, das weiss ich...


----------



## Unplugged (6. Juni 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Unplugged, du hast viel geschrieben, aber wieder wenig zur Sache.



Du kannst mir viel vorwerfen, aber DAS nun wirklich nicht...



matzinski schrieb:


> während wir uns an die Köppe kriegen



Tun wir das? Also ich bin da ganz entspannt. Du hast so einiges geschrieben, mit dem ich nicht einverstanden bin und ich habe Dir widersprochen ( und werde es auch wieder tun, wenn ich es für richtig halte ). Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Aber da es hier gerade wieder so schön ruhig und sachlich zugeht, denke ich, wir belassen es jetzt mal dabei. Das Wetter ist auch gerade einfach zu schön, um vorm Rechner zu hängen.

Freu mich auf morgen


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. Juni 2015)

Welchen Startpunkt für die erste Tour würdet ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen, der das erste Mal in Berge fährt, die den Namen auch verdient haben ? 

Lieber oben anfangen, oder unten und aus eigener Kraft hoch. Kann die Hm überhaupt nicht einschätzen, kenne bisher nur das Flachland :/

Anreise findet mit dem Auto statt.


----------



## daiko (6. Juni 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Welchen Startpunkt für die erste Tour würdet ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen, der das erste Mal in Berge fährt, die den Namen auch verdient haben ?
> 
> Lieber oben anfangen, oder unten und aus eigener Kraft hoch. Kann die Hm überhaupt nicht einschätzen, kenne bisher nur das Flachland :/
> 
> Anreise findet mit dem Auto statt.



Fahr bis zum Waldkater und dann hinten links vom Parkplatz runter rauf zum Kammweg. Das geht locker, bin auch Nordlicht und hab das letzte Wochenende gemacht. Vorher schon gute 30km über den BB und GB gedreht.


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. Juni 2015)

Hört sich gut an, danke für den Tipp 

BB und GB ?!


----------



## gloshabigur (6. Juni 2015)

Is' morgen Hamsterrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. Juni 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Is' morgen Hamsterrad?


Sischer dat ...


----------



## matzinski (6. Juni 2015)

Auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Bueni (6. Juni 2015)

Mist, bin ausm Rad gefallen. Nächste Woche wieder mit nem kompletten Bike !


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Is' morgen Hamsterrad?



na klar, ab 12.00 ur  am ü 30 . seit gern gesehen


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Juni 2015)

Zum Glück hat die Frühschicht noch nicht den Humor verloren.


----------



## sundancer (7. Juni 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Welchen Startpunkt für die erste Tour würdet ihr einem Anfänger empfehlen, der das erste Mal in Berge fährt, die den Namen auch verdient haben ?
> 
> Lieber oben anfangen, oder unten und aus eigener Kraft hoch. Kann die Hm überhaupt nicht einschätzen, kenne bisher nur das Flachland :/
> 
> Anreise findet mit dem Auto statt.



Ich würde immer unten starten. Hat den Vorteil, wenn Kraft und Kondition doch schneller als gedacht zur Neige gehen, kann man einfach umdrehen und locker bis zum Auto zurück rollen.


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Juni 2015)

Hatte mir eigentlich morgen vorgenommen zum buddeln zu kommen aber ich Sitz Dank der deutschen Bahn fest und komme vor morgen früh net heim.... Naja dafür nen neues Bike


----------



## daiko (7. Juni 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> BB und GB ?!



Benther Berg und Gehrdener Berg, liegen auf dem Weg wenn man von Hannover zum Deister (Wennigsen) radelt. Sind ansonsten auch für die kleine Feierabend Runde sehr gut.


----------



## Gyver (7. Juni 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> na klar, ab 12.00 ur  am ü 30 . seit gern gesehen



Das du hier um 0:57 überhaupt was postest ist schon geil nach dem Ding gestern. 
Leg dich hin JUNGE!


----------



## chris2305 (7. Juni 2015)

Der Geier geht sogar buddeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gyver (7. Juni 2015)

Ist bei der Satellitenstation oben am Kamm auch n Seismograph installiert? Dann ist der Einschlag garantiert aufgezeichnet worden 
Wahrscheinlich hat sich die Eurasische Platte auch verschoben...


----------



## exto (7. Juni 2015)

Ha, jetzt bin ich aber neugierig! Hat der Hoerminator an der Verschiebung der Erdachse mitgearbeitet?


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2015)




----------



## FastFabi93 (7. Juni 2015)

So, hab heute meine erste Deister-Tour absolviert. 2 Stunden und 30 km sinds geworden.

Sind ja echt schicke Trails dabei, als Flachlandmensch als erstes die Rakete zu fahren ist aber gewöhnungsbedürftig . Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem.

Und nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön an den freundliche Herren mit dem Rennrad, der mich überhaupt erst dorthin gebracht hat 

----------------------

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Wegenutzung im Deister aus ? Bin auf dem Rückweg zum Parkplatz (Waldkater) einen schönen Trail gefahren, wo auf einmal zwei Reiter vor mir waren. Die hintere hat mich dann kommen hören, ich hab gebremst, wollte klingeln, da meinte sie direkt "Kannste vergessen, dir mach ich keinen Platz". 
Ich hab nichts dazu gesagt, bin dann wieder ein Stück den Trail rauf (soll man nicht, ich weiß), und dann parallel zu den Reitern einen Forstweg runter. 

Wer ist hier im Recht/ hätten die beiden mich vorbeilassen müssen ?


----------



## exto (7. Juni 2015)

@hoerman2201 

Regel #1: Du sollst keine rosa Hosen tragen beim Biken!

Alles gut mit dem welken Körper?


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. Juni 2015)

ganzkörperschmerz halt.
und die hose ist rot !


----------



## taxifolia (8. Juni 2015)

@FastFabi93 : Reiten nur auf ausgewiesenen Reitwegen und auf Fahrwegen ( also zweispurige Wege=Forstautobahn)- "Ich-Hab´ _ Aber Recht" Diskussionen sind im Wald aber sinnlos.

@hoerman2201 : Endlich mal ein sauber dokumentierter Köpper für den Pokal - war wohl Absicht


----------



## schappi (8. Juni 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ganzkörperschmerz halt.
> und die hose ist rot !


Aalso!
Für mich ist die Hose auch mehr rosa als rot
Bei der Hosenfarbe musste der Sprung auch in selbige gehen 
Gruß 
Schappi


----------



## Madeba (8. Juni 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> ganzkörperschmerz halt.



was (hoer)man nicht so alles auf sich nimmt für die Trailpflege. An der Stelle ist der Boden jetzt soweit verdichtet, das da auf Jahre nichts mehr bröckelt. Nehmt Euch gefälligst ein Beispiel !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LocoFanatic (8. Juni 2015)

Gute Besserung Dir!
Aber die Hose ist rosa.


----------



## janisj (8. Juni 2015)

Wegen Schilder:

War gestern im Deister unterwegs, und am Waldkater Parkplatz steht nun eine Deistrfreude EV Infotafel.
Zwischen viel bekantem Blabla am ende steht ein Text dass nur zwei ofizielle Trails in Deister sind die dazu sind die Biker aus anderen Illegalen trails zu kanalisieren (Karte), *alle andere sind Illegal!!! *( ausser Fahrtwege- sprich Schotterwege)

Nun und was Jetz, Kacken wir selbst auf uns schon?






taxifolia schrieb:


> Du sprichst die Schilder auf Barbie an- sehr gut.  Ist genau dasselbe, die Nichtbeachtung des Schilds allein führt zu gar nichts- Noltemeyer ist keine Behörde. Der hat das nicht mal abgestimmt mit der Region, anders als wir. Man könnte eher noch bei unseren Schildern darauf kommen, dass die im Rahmen eines Auftrages über die Region angebracht wurden. Die Region ist natürlich eine Behörde.
> 
> Hier aber der relevante § aus dem Nieders. WaldG:
> 
> ...


----------



## tom de la zett (8. Juni 2015)

Da war ich auch schon drüber gestolpert. Hatte den Wortlaut aber nicht parat und daher hier nicht ins Spiel gebracht. Vielleicht fehlt hier einfach nur die Definition, in welchem Sinne 'Trail' hier zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. Juni 2015)

Hieß es nicht irgendwo weiter oben die töW's wären legal befahrbar. Wenn also ein nicht offiziell ausgewiesener Mtb Trail als töW definiert wird, also nicht illegal zu befahren ist, ist der nicht offiziell ausgewiesene Mtb Trail nun garnicht illegal? Das hieße es gäbe keine illegalen Trails, die wir nicht illegalerweise befahren dürften. 
Unabhängig davon, hat sich durch dieses Schild mit allem drum und dran nun etwas negativ verändert? Sind die nicht offiziell ausgewiesenen Mtb trails dadurch noch weniger offiziell befahrbar? 
Und überhaupt haben die Deisterfreunde immernoch nur einen Vertrag mit den NLF, nach welchem auf fest geregelten Forstgebiet nicht offiziell ausgewiesene Mtb trails weder aktuell bestehen noch bestehen werden. Da auf diesem Forstgebiet aktuell, wie vertraglich auch vereinbart, nur die 2 bzw 3 offiziell ausgewiesene Mtb trails bestehen, kann garkein Radler dort durch biken auf nicht offiziell ausgewiesenen Mtb Trails (also töW's, die es ja nur im übrigen Deister gibt) die Deisterfreunde oder andere biker "ankacken".

Das Kleingedruckte wird gerne bei Schildern oder Presseartikeln unterschlagen.


Fahren wir eigentlich alle Fahrrad aus Leidenschaft, oder weil eine gesetzliche Grauzone uns im Wald mehr oder weniger absichert...?


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Juni 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich endlich, weshalb in Deutschland an jeder Ecke Schilder stehen, die entweder etwas verbieten oder etwas erlauben.
Ohne diese Beschilderung würden wir im totalen Chaos versinken.

Ich werde mich am nächsten runden Tisch persönlich für mehr genaue Beschilderung aussprechen. Diese Verunsicherung der Waldnutzer muß endlich aufhören!


----------



## janisj (9. Juni 2015)

Laut geschriebenen auf diese Infotafel wird jeder Wanderer ohne weiteres verstehen, dass alle Trails im Deister  wo iregndein Radfahrer fährt sind ausnahmslos Illegal. (ausser Schotterwege und zwei ausgewiesene Strecken auf der Karte).

Sprich: töW sind laut diese Tafel Illegal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Madeba (9. Juni 2015)

muß ich in Zukunft immer eine Lesebrille mit in den Wald nehmen ?


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2015)

Was steht denn nun genau auf den Schildern und wer hat die da hingestellt?


----------



## schappi (9. Juni 2015)

ich nehme mal sehr stark an, das das Schld nicht von den DF aufgestellt wurde.
Jeder schleppt doch ein Smartphone mit Kamera mit sich rum, kann denn nicht mal jemand ein Bild von dem Schild hier reinstellen?

Und die Hose ist doch rosa
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## tom de la zett (9. Juni 2015)

Ich will auch keine Schilder. Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, wieso es das gibt. Und ich sag mir auch, legal, illegal, sch... egal in diesem Fall. 
Aber genau die, die uns im Wald nicht haben wollen, werden dummerweise das Kleingedruckte lesen. 
Schappi, das ist ein Schild am Parkplatz Waldkater, direkt neben die Wandertafel montiert. Auf diesem sind auch die beiden Trails kartographiert.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2015)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Ich will auch keine Schilder. Deswegen verstehe ich auch nicht, wieso es das gibt. Und ich sag mir auch, legal, illegal, sch... egal in diesem Fall.
> Aber genau die, die uns im Wald nicht haben wollen, werden dummerweise das Kleingedruckte lesen.
> Schappi, das ist ein Schild am Parkplatz Waldkater, direkt neben die Wandertafel montiert. Auf diesem sind auch die beiden Trails kartographiert.


 
Ist dieses identisch mit dem am Nienstedter Pass?
Falls hier bis 18 Uhr keine Foto auftauch, fahre ich kurz hin und kläre das!


----------



## tom de la zett (9. Juni 2015)

Dat wees ick nich.


----------



## Gyver (9. Juni 2015)

Bin vielleicht am Wochenende oder sogar Donnerstag biken und parke wenn an der Laube. Mache dann n Bild und stelle es hier rein.
LG
Henrik


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2015)

Gyver schrieb:


> Bin vielleicht am Wochenende oder sogar Donnerstag biken und parke wenn an der Laube. Mache dann n Bild und stelle es hier rein.
> LG
> Henrik


 
Laß´ mal. Ich wohne da um die Ecke, bin nur aktuell noch im Büro.


----------



## tom de la zett (9. Juni 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Laß´ mal. Ich wohne da um die Ecke, bin nur aktuell noch im Büro.


Luxuswohnort 
Neid...


----------



## Evel Knievel (9. Juni 2015)

Das sind die 5 großen Infotafeln der Region. Der Text darauf gefällt mir auch nicht, da öfter mal das Wort illegal auftaucht. Das vermittelt leider einen falschen Eindruck.
Den Text haben sich aber Leute der Region ausgedacht. Wir werden sehen was damit passiert, wenn die 2 Probejahre vorbei sind.

Bis dahin werd ich biken, und zwar auf Trails. Negativ wurde ich aber noch nie angesprochen auf das Thema. Deshalb ist es mir wurscht, was da drauf steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2015)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Luxuswohnort
> Neid...


 
Komm näher - hier ist noch Platz


----------



## Mzungu (9. Juni 2015)

Mal was anderes. Ich fand am Sonntag die Beteiligung beim Buddeln auf dem Ü30 grandios. Und den Sonntag vorher waren es wohl noch mehr Leute. Ich find es geil zu sehen, dass an bestimmt 80 m Trail gleichzeitig gearbeitet wird. Schaut euch an, was da alleine an 2 Arbeitstagen geschaffen wurde. Auch geil find ich die Leute, die anhalten, fragen ob sie heute oder nächste Woche helfen können, weil sie von den Buddelterminen nichts mitbekommen haben. 

Aber absolut nicht geil sind die Leute, die kaum langsamer werden, sich fahrenderweise durch die Trailbuddler durchschlängeln, nichtmal "Hallo" sagen und einfach weiterfahren. Man kann von JEDEM, der diese geilen Trails befährt, verlangen, mal für ne halbe Stunde mit anzupacken.


----------



## tmf_superhero (9. Juni 2015)

@Mzungu : Diese Leute die mit Scheuklappen vor den Augen fahren, gibt es immer.
Ich finde es auch nicht in Ordnung, aber aufregen tue ich mich auch nicht mehr.
Dafür macht das Buddeln mit netten Leuten die das selbe Ziel haben viel zu viel Spaß.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Juni 2015)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Das sind die 5 großen Infotafeln der Region. Der Text darauf gefällt mir auch nicht, da öfter mal das Wort illegal auftaucht. Das vermittelt leider einen falschen Eindruck.
> Den Text haben sich aber Leute der Region ausgedacht. Wir werden sehen was damit passiert, wenn die 2 Probejahre vorbei sind.
> 
> Bis dahin werd ich biken, und zwar auf Trails. Negativ wurde ich aber noch nie angesprochen auf das Thema. Deshalb ist es mir wurscht, was da drauf steht.



Hier ist das Foto des Schildes.
Es ist ein Hinweis-, kein Verbotsschild!







Bei mir hat sich bislang auch noch keiner beschwert.
Auch keine Raucher oder Hundehalter oder die Kombination aus beidem.

Daneben hängt ein Hinweisschild für den "Waldkaterflohmarkt". Diesen kann man gern besuchen....


----------



## jammerlappen (9. Juni 2015)

Trotzdem steht auf den Schildern dummes Zeug. Das sollte man bei Gelegenheit mal ansprechen...


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Juni 2015)

Hm? Wenn jemand so etwas (Punkt 6 u. 8) in meinem Namen behaupten würde (das suggeriert zumindest die Überschrift) dann würde ich widersprechen wollen - sofern, sich dies "die Leute von der Region" ausgedacht haben ...


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Juni 2015)

Punkt 6 ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. Punkt 8 stimmt aber. Allerdings ist ein Trail eben keine Rückegasse oder Rückeweg sondern eben ein tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg, der dann auch befahren werden darf. 

Man sollte das aber mal ansprechen, und auf alle Fälle den Text ändern, falls das Projekt über die 2 Jahre hinaus geht.


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2015)

Auf dem Schild steht der selbe, dämliche Blödsinn, der seit Jahren durch die Stammtische und Dorfgazetten rund um den Deister wabert.

So weit, so unschön

Was die Sache wirklich zum absurden Possenstück macht, ist die Tatsache, dass jetzt oben drüber ganz fett

DEISTERFREUN.DE

prangt!

Und keiner hat's gewusst? Ist wohl von der Region? Muss man vielleicht bei Gelegenheit mal nachhaken?

Wer verarscht denn hier wen? Ich blick da nicht mehr durch und bin deshalb mehr als glücklich, dass ich das Ganze schon vor längerer Zeit hinter mir gelassen habe.


----------



## wolfk (10. Juni 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier ist das Foto des Schildes.
> Es ist ein Hinweis-, kein Verbotsschild!


Sicher ein Hinweisschild, aber beim Punkt 6 doch sehr verkürzt formuliert.


> §25 (NWaldLG) Fahren
> (1) *Das Fahren mit Fahrrädern ohne Motorkraft und mit Krankenfahrstühlen mit Motorkraft ist auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen gestattet.* Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege sind private Straßen und Wege, die mit Zustimmung oder Duldung der Grundeigentümerin, des Grundeigentümers oder der sonstigen berechtigten Person tatsächlich für den öffentlichen Verkehr genutzt werden; dazu gehören Wanderwege, Radwege, Fahrwege (Absatz 2 Satz 2), Reitwege und Freizeitwege (§ 37).
> 
> (2) Außerhalb von Fahrwegen ist das Fahren mit Kraftfahrzeugen sowie mit von Zugtieren gezogenen Fuhrwerken oder Schlitten nicht gestattet. Fahrwege sind befestigte oder naturfeste Wirtschaftswege, die von zweispurigen nicht geländegängigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können. Das Fahren mit den in Satz 1 genannten Fahrzeugen auf Fahrwegen wird durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt.


Meine Auslegung: Das Radfahren ist auf Wanderwegen, Radwegen, Fahrwegen, Reitwegen und Freizeitwegen gestattet - so müsste es auf dem Schild auch stehen.

Punkt 8 gibt dagegen die Ausführungsbestimmungen zum NWaldLG (RdErl. d. ML v. 01.01.2013 - 406-64002-136 - VORIS 79100) verkürzt aber korrekt wieder:


> 5. Betreten der freien Landschaft
> 
> 5.1 Wege i. S. des § 25 Abs. 1 sind nicht
> 
> ...


Nach dem mich im letzten Jahr Förster hier in Hameln 2 x "belehrt" haben, führe ich eine Kopie der o.g. Bestimmungen im Rucksack mit - gebraucht habe ich sie allerdings seitdem noch nicht....
Alles was in meiner Topokarte so "-------- als Fuß-, Radweg / Klettersteig" gekennzeichnet ist, fahre ich auch.
Wenn mal etwas nicht eingezeichnet ist, habe ich aber zumindest ein schlechtes Gewissen beim Befahren und würde auch keine Diskussion mit der Grünen Fraktion anfangen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris2305 (10. Juni 2015)

Axel, du sollst nachts schlafen 

aber btw: was juckt euch so ein schild??? Habt ihr nichts zu tun??


----------



## jammerlappen (10. Juni 2015)

Aber er ist doch sooo glücklich, das Ganze hinter sich gelassen zu haben  da kann er doch ein bisschen länger aufbleiben!


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2015)

@chris2305: Dass da n Schild mit Blödsinn drauf in der Gegend rumsteht, stört mich nicht die Bohne. Eher, was mit vielen Leiten passiert ist, mit denen ich immer gern meine Zeit verbracht hab, aber dass sieht man "von innen" vielleich gar nicht so.
Is aber dann auch irgendwie egal


----------



## chris2305 (10. Juni 2015)

@exto schon verstanden, aber weiteres wohl nicht hier


----------



## taxifolia (10. Juni 2015)

...ich erinnere mich nicht mehr ganz genau an die Evolution des Textes, weiß aber noch, dass mich das auch gestört hat, war aber nicht wegzubekommen war, der Text musste mit den NLF und der Region, insbesondere den Naturschützern,  abgestimmt werden. Dieses Erklärbär- Schild war ein Wunsch der Region ( die dem Verein 4.500,00 € zuschießt) . Punkt 6 ist Quatsch und ändert nichts an der Rechtslage TÖW ist TÖW- hab ich mir damals gesagt. Noch immer werden ( z.B. beim vor etwa 2 Monaten) die TÖWs als illegale Strecken bezeichnet, ich hab das ganze schon so oft diesen Leuten erklärt, aber ich bin Jurist und kein Sonderpädagoge. Zum Glück stand nicht drauf, "Alle MTBler( insbesondere exto ;-) dürfen bei Rot über die Kreuzung fahren." Mich nervt der ganze Vereins-/Schilder-/ Regulierungskram auch , aber das ist leider der Preis der Freude. Ich empfehle mal, das Thema deutlich entspannter zu betrachten. Solange unsere Vereinsstrecken stehen bleiben und keiner von der Polente aus dem Wald und vor Gericht geschleppt wird ist doch alles gut.


----------



## taxifolia (10. Juni 2015)

@ wolf k :
...Punkt 8 gibt dagegen die Ausführungsbestimmungen zum NWaldLG (RdErl. d. ML v. 01.01.2013 - 406-64002-136 - VORIS 79100) verkürzt aber korrekt wieder...

Nööööö, das ist ein beliebter Trick der Förster , aber ein Runderlass ist eine verwaltungsinterne Anweisung und entfaltet keine Außenwirkung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Aber er ist doch sooo glücklich, das Ganze hinter sich gelassen zu haben  da kann er doch ein bisschen länger aufbleiben!




muss das sein mark ???

hier wird ne sachliche diskussion geführt, und du mußt *so *einen post schreiben.

exto war / ist einer, der die ganze sache von anfang an unterstützt und mit ins rollen gebracht hat.


----------



## hoerman2201 (10. Juni 2015)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...ich erinnere mich nicht mehr ganz genau an die Evolution des Textes, weiß aber noch, dass mich das auch gestört hat, war aber nicht wegzubekommen war, der Text musste mit den NLF und der Region, insbesondere den Naturschützern,  abgestimmt werden. Dieses Erklärbär- Schild war ein Wunsch der Region ( die dem Verein 4.500,00 € zuschießt) . Punkt 6 ist Quatsch und ändert nichts an der Rechtslage TÖW ist TÖW- hab ich mir damals gesagt. Noch immer werden ( z.B. beim vor etwa 2 Monaten) die TÖWs als illegale Strecken bezeichnet, ich hab das ganze schon so oft diesen Leuten erklärt, aber ich bin Jurist und kein Sonderpädagoge. ....." Mich nervt der ganze Vereins-/Schilder-/ Regulierungskram auch , aber das ist leider der Preis der Freude. Ich empfehle mal, das Thema deutlich entspannter zu betrachten. Solange unsere Vereinsstrecken stehen bleiben und keiner von der Polente aus dem Wald und vor Gericht geschleppt wird ist doch alles gut.



wir biker verstehen das eventuell ( bzw diejenigen, die das projekt mit angeschoben haben und involviert sind)
für alle anderen mag das widersprüchlich sein.

auch ich muss gestehen, dass , wo ich samstag das schild zum 1.ten mal gelesen hab, mich sofort über den text geärgert habe.
der 1. gedanke war : klasse, da werden wir von den rotsocken ( die sich wohl als einzge die zeit nehmen, das schild zu lesen ) demnächst wohl wieder angemacht und erneut in die kriminelle ecke gedrängt werden, wenn wir uns auf einem töw befinden.

auch für die anderen mtb-ler mag das schild widersprüchlich sein.
es gab von anfang an die gerüchte, dass alle anderen trails für diese "legalen" geopfert werden sollen. 
*( das das nicht stimmt, haben wir in endlosen diskussionen mit den bikern im wald widerlegt )*.
diese gerüchte werden nun mit neuer nahrung genährt !!

am meisten stört mich aber an der sache, das unser namen dazu mißbraucht wird.


----------



## Evel Knievel (10. Juni 2015)

Ich sterb grad vor Lachen!
Sören, du bist mein totaler Ironieheld!
Hier wird grad eine sachliche Diskussion geführt, haha, wie geil!

Im Übrigen gibt es in BW eine 2m Regel, an die sich keiner der dort lebenden Biker hält. Dort wird auf Trails gefahren, obwohl es in diesem Bundesland wirklich verboten ist. Im Gegensatz zu Niedersachsen.


----------



## matzinski (10. Juni 2015)

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum sich der Verein damit abfinden sollte, dass auf Schildern quasi ein Verbot für die Befahrung von TÖW's ausgesprochen wird, auf denen der Verein mit seinem "guten" Namen gewissermaßen "unterschreibt". Damit signalisiert der Verein, dass das Aussprechen dieses Verbots rechtens und Teil der Abmachung mit der Region ist. Auch wenn das nicht so ist, könnte das (mal vorsichtig ausgedrückt) zu Missverständnissen führen.


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2015)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...Mich nervt der ganze Vereins-/Schilder-/ Regulierungskram auch , aber das ist leider der Preis der Freude...



Olli, da du ja nu auch nicht mehr 20 bist und -soweit ich mich erinnere auch n gewisses Faible für Kinder- und Jugendliteratur hast, kennst du doch bestimmt die Geschichte von Tim Thaler, oder? 
Na ja, wenigstens die hat ja n Happy End. Schaun mer mal 



hoerman2201 schrieb:


> muss das sein mark?



Ja, der Mark halt. Immer mit Leidenschaft dabei  

Dicker, bei deinem Temperament ist doch jede Diskussion sachlich, bei der es keine strafrechtich relevanten Handgreiflichkeiten gibt


----------



## chris2305 (10. Juni 2015)

Wer ist hier dick?


----------



## exto (10. Juni 2015)

Tschuldigung!

"Digger" heißt das, oder?


----------



## turbokeks (10. Juni 2015)

Die Schilder dienen imho nicht dazu, MTB’ler auf die "öffentlichen" Strecken hinzuweisen, sondern sind einzig Legitimation für andere Waldbesucher, sich über jeden MTB’ler aufzuregen, der abseits der "öffentlichen" Strecken fährt. Immerhin wird lt. Schild ja ausdrücklich das Mountainbiking in den Waldflächen als "illegal" dargestellt – als Wanderer darf ich mit meinem Köter weiter quer durchs Unterholz pflügen. Und das sogar mit Zustimmung der Deisterfreunde. Großes Kino von Region und Landesforste – aber mich überrascht es nicht 

MfG
turbokeks


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Juni 2015)

@turbokeks Genau das hatte ich vor ca. 2 Jahren schon befürchtet und auch geäußert, wurde daraufhin aber als Miesmacher und Querulant hingestellt.
Leider geht es doch bei dieser Art von Schild gar nicht darum, was wir als MTBler eh wissen, sondern tatsächlich, wie Du ganz richtig schreibst, nur darum, was andere Waldbenutzer mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit darín lesen wollen.


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Juni 2015)

Moin,
hat wer Lust auf ne gemütliche Enduro Feierabendrunde heute?
Wollte so gegen 17:00  +-  in Basche am Spochtplatz starten.

_Wollte so ein paar Arten von Trails fahren (schöne, legale, geduldete, verbaute...Ü30, mal sehen)_

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (11. Juni 2015)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Hier ist das Foto des Schildes.
> Es ist ein Hinweis-, kein Verbotsschild!



Punkt 8 ist imho vom Text und Inhalt klar und unmissverständlich formuliert.

Jeder, bis auf wenige,  die mit töW etwas anfangen können, werden das so verstehen, dass das Biken auf Nicht-Vereins-Trails illegal ist.
Einfache Botschaften werden so verstanden, wie sie formuliert wurden.

Das bekommt zusätzlich Gewicht und quasi offiziellen Charakter, wenn Deisterfreun.de mit auf dem Schild für die offizielle Meinung der MTBiker stehen.
Deisterfreun.de gelten gemeinhin als die offizielle Vertretung und Sprachrohr der MTBiker.

... sehr unglücklich, aus meiner Sicht, diese Schilder.


----------



## matzinski (11. Juni 2015)

Wer die Diskussion der letzten Tage mitverfolgt hat und immer noch nicht begriffen hat, warum das bei uns geltende Waldgesetz für uns so günstig und wichtig ist, dem empfehle ich mal ein wenig in diesem Thread zu lesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/legal-biken-auch-in-oesterreich-war-der-wahnsinn-in-niederoesterreich.686172/ 
Sicher wird auch dort nicht überall so heiss gegessen, wie es gekocht wurde - genauso wie auch in BW nicht. Trotzdem ist es schon sehr beunruhigend zu wissen, was dort allein aufgrund der geltenden Gesetzeslage alles möglich ist. Deshalb sollten wir alle (nicht nur der Verein) den Versuchen das Befahrensrecht für TÖW's einzuschränken entschieden entgegenwirken. Dazu gehört für mich auch, dass man diese Schilder nicht einfach so hinnimmt. Ich kann natürlich verstehen, dass die Diskussion am runden Tisch mit Naturschützern, Jägern und Grundbesitzern auf Dauer sehr zermürbend ist - für den entsprechenden Einsatz ist dem Verein DF aller Respekt und Dank geschuldet. In letzter Konsequenz kann es meiner Meinung nach aber in der Frage des Befahrensrechts für TÖW's keine Zugeständnisse geben. Auch dann nicht, wenn im Gegenzug die Region und alle anderen, die hier mitentscheiden, bzgl. des Fortbestandes der bestehenden offiziellen Strecken und ggf. weiterer "legaler" Trails mauern sollten.
Die Diskussion muss dahin zurück geführt werden, worum es aus meiner Sicht ursprünglich ging und immer noch gehen sollte: nämlich um die Erlaubnis auf bestimmten Strecken BAUEN zu dürfen. Als Gegenleistung wird darauf verzichtet in bestimmten anderen Gebieten wilde Trails anzulegen. Das muss genügen. Wenn diese Abmachung von beiden Seiten eingehalten wird, stellt sich doch auch automatisch eine Kanalisierung auf die "offiziellen" Strecken ein. Dazu braucht's dann auch keine weiteren Verbote.


----------



## taxifolia (12. Juni 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Olli, da du ja nu auch nicht mehr 20 bist und -soweit ich mich erinnere auch n gewisses Faible für Kinder- und Jugendliteratur hast, kennst du doch bestimmt die Geschichte von Tim Thaler, oder?
> Na ja, wenigstens die hat ja n Happy End. Schaun mer mal


Der Mist wurde mit Thomas Ohrner verfilmt, habe ich damals sogar gesehen.  Und wie jetzt- nicht mehr 20 ? Sieht man das etwa ? Ich hab für die unsinnige Formulierung nicht meine Seele verkauft.
Bei Verhandlungen kommt leider nicht immer genau das raus, was man möchte. Es fehlt auch der Hinweis darauf, dass genaugenommen nur mit den NLF eine Regelung besteht, wie schon erkannt wurde. Ich hatte nie Erörterungen mit Wanderern und es wäre mir auch egal, was die Leute sagen, ob sie sich aufregen, mit oder ohne Schild, "Leute"  haben immer eine Meinung, Fakten hin oder her.Stumpf ist Trumpf.
Region, Landesforsten und Deisterfreun.de machen nicht das Waldgesetz, Schild hin oder her. Meine Ansicht zum Thema hat sich hier auch nie geändert,TÖW = legal, auf dem Gebiet der NLF aber agreement, die Strecken zu reduzieren und zu kanalisieren. 

Wenn der Verein gebuddelte Hindernisse im Wald haben möchte, die auch stehen bleiben, muss er was dafür hergeben. Es ist nicht zutreffend, sich an diesem einen Umstand aufzuhängen, denn wer die Anfäge verfolgt hat, als wir im Wald über einen 20 cm hohen Hügel diskutiert haben, wir feststellen, dass der Verein einiges durchgesetzt hat- do ut des. Amen.


----------



## exto (12. Juni 2015)

Beim Thaler war's nur das Lachen (für die Seele müsste man schon Goethe bemühen ).

Der Gedanke kam mir, weil ich den Eindruck habe, bei den deisterfreun.den wird nicht mehr allzuviel gelacht.

Und: Nein, man sieht's dir nicht an! Na ja, maximal 25


----------



## taxifolia (12. Juni 2015)

Krüss hat Faust doch nur abgeschreiben, ich hatte es übrigens noch nie so mit "Der Religion"   ...also ich lach´noch


----------



## 1Tintin (12. Juni 2015)

Zu den Schildern...

Unten drauf steht ja "In einem 2 Jährigen Pilotprojekt soll auf legalen Probe Downhill Strecken *untersucht* werden, ob....."
Wer Untersucht denn hier und vor allen wie, wer sammelt die Zahlen Daten Fakten, gibt es hier Vorgaben und Ziele, wie wird beurteilt und letztendlich Entschieden.

_Noch was..
Repräsentieren wir die DF, nur das Downhill Fahren? wir sollten auch erwähnen das es noch andere MTB Arten gibt, sich auf einem Mountainbike durch den Deister zu bewegen.
_
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## taxifolia (12. Juni 2015)

...das macht ein von der Region beauftragtes Ingenieurbüro. Beim letzten Treffen mit der Region und den Förstern sind wir übereingekommen, die Fragen abzustimmen. Eine Frage auf dem Fragebogen war: Sind Sie downhillfahrer oder Mountainbiker ? Das sagt wohl alles.

Die DF  repäsentieren die Mitglieder.


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Juni 2015)

Ich bepiss mich jedes Wochenende vor Lachen. Dabei spielt es noch nicht mal eine Rolle, ob ich buddel oder fahre!


----------



## jammerlappen (12. Juni 2015)

exto schrieb:


> Beim Thaler war's nur das Lachen (für die Seele müsste man schon Goethe bemühen ).
> 
> Der Gedanke kam mir, weil ich den Eindruck habe, bei den deisterfreun.den wird nicht mehr allzuviel gelacht.


 
Ich kann jetzt nicht für "die Deisterfreun.de" sprechen, aber den Eindruck hab ich von ehemaligen auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (13. Juni 2015)

taxifolia schrieb:


> ...das macht ein von der Region beauftragtes Ingenieurbüro. Beim letzten Treffen mit der Region und den Förstern sind wir übereingekommen, die Fragen abzustimmen. Eine Frage auf dem Fragebogen war: Sind Sie downhillfahrer oder Mountainbiker ? Das sagt wohl alles.
> 
> Die DF  repäsentieren die Mitglieder.



Okay


----------



## stefan64 (13. Juni 2015)

Wer ist denn Morgen bei der Frühschicht dabei?


----------



## matzinski (13. Juni 2015)

Ich, lächelnd.


----------



## gloshabigur (13. Juni 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wer ist denn Morgen bei der Frühschicht dabei?



Ich auch, und gaaaanz entspannt; aber wirklich


----------



## HaJü__ (20. Juni 2015)

Frühschicht :
Büni und ich sind um 08:30 Uhr am BB.
Sonst noch jemand dabei??


----------



## matzinski (20. Juni 2015)

Icke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (20. Juni 2015)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Frühschicht :
> Büni und ich sind um 08:30 Uhr am BB.
> Sonst noch jemand dabei??



Yupp.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. Juni 2015)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Frühschicht :
> Büni und ich sind um 08:30 Uhr am BB.
> Sonst noch jemand dabei??


Ich auch ...


----------



## discordius (25. Juni 2015)

Gibt es für die ausgelebte Zerstörungswut am Barbie einen konkreten Anlass, oder ist das nur ein weiterer Meilenstein in einem schon länger schwelenden Konflikt?


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Juni 2015)

Was wurde da den zerstört?  War seid vorletzten Sonntag nicht mehr da


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2015)

discordius schrieb:


> Gibt es für die ausgelebte Zerstörungswut am Barbie einen konkreten Anlass, oder ist das nur ein weiterer Meilenstein in einem schon länger schwelenden Konflikt?


 
Meinste die Verunstaltung durch siebenunzwanzig Linien nebeneinander, die mit mehr oder weniger prächtigen Kickern ohne Landung garniert wurden?


----------



## discordius (25. Juni 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Meinste die Verunstaltung durch siebenunzwanzig Linien nebeneinander, die mit mehr oder weniger prächtigen Kickern ohne Landung garniert wurden?



Nein, ich meine die totale Entfernung genau aller dieser Kicker mit schwerem Gerät und damit einhergehenden Kollateralschäden.


----------



## Muellbeutel (25. Juni 2015)

Schade, nun ist es kein TöW mehr.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Juni 2015)

Sondern?


----------



## discordius (25. Juni 2015)

Hmm, da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, der Weg ist noch da, und es wurde gezielt Jagd auf Kicker gemacht. Ob die damit einhergehenden Beschädigungen am eigentlich Weg damit die tatsächliche Öffentlichkeit des Weges beenden? Komplett fahrbar ist der noch, es liegen auch keine Baumstämme quer die einen Zugang verhindern.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Juni 2015)

Einmal nen Grund alles von Grund auf neu zu machen und das diesmal anständig? ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discordius (25. Juni 2015)

Wie schwierig ist denn die Situation in dem Gebiet? Hat hier nur jemand gemeint, einer Verkehrssicherungspflicht nachkommen zu müssen, oder soll nun versucht werden das Biken dort zu beenden?


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Juni 2015)

Normalerweise ist da nix gewesen in letzter Zeit. Wäre mir zumindest neu.


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2015)

wahrscheinlich TöS


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Juni 2015)

Was ist TöS?


----------



## hoerman2201 (25. Juni 2015)

Tatsächlich öffentliche Straße


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Juni 2015)

Oh xD


----------



## daiko (25. Juni 2015)

discordius schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die totale Entfernung genau aller dieser Kicker mit schwerem Gerät und damit einhergehenden Kollateralschäden.



Gibt es Bilder vom Ausmaß?


----------



## Muellbeutel (26. Juni 2015)

Das war ja nun ein alljährliches Ereignis. Der Eigentümer stellt klar, dass er den trail in der Form nicht duldet, beseitigt Walduntypische Gefahren und hofft sich aus der Haftungsfrage gelöst zu haben. 
Nebenbei betrifft das aktuell auch 3weitere Trails im Deister. Einen besonderen Anlass oder die Absicht das bike zu unterbinden wohl weniger, dafür haben es die Verantwortlichen schon zu oft erfolglos versucht. 

Am Barbie musste sowieso mal aufgeräumt werden.  Wellen und Anlieger liegen im Trend.


----------



## Flashy (26. Juni 2015)

Es ist einfach schade um die ZEit die Leute für sowas investiert haben.Ich bin gespannt welches Trail es noch getroffen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Lutz (26. Juni 2015)

Die Anlieger sind größtenteils noch in Ordnung, der Step Up im unteren Teil und die beiden folgenden Kicker sind auch noch heil. Sonst alle Sprünge platt. Die sind da mit schwerem Gerät eingefahren. Der untere Teil des Farnwegs ist übrigens auch mit Baumstämmen zu gelegt


----------



## holzfaeller89 (26. Juni 2015)

Der unterste Teil der Rakete wurde auch plattgemacht :/


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Juni 2015)

Och nein


----------



## Sambaolek (27. Juni 2015)

Ist doch nichts neues, alle Jahre wieder. Danach ist alles schöner und höher und schneller gebaut,


----------



## samuel-l-k (27. Juni 2015)

hallo,
morgen 10:30 - 10:45 Uhr am Nordmannsturm oder woanders?
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (27. Juni 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo,
> morgen 10:30 - 10:45 Uhr am Nordmannsturm oder woanders?
> Uli



Dabei; ca. 10:30 am Turm, oder ca. 10:00 Uhr Bhf Egestorf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (27. Juni 2015)

Auch dabei.


----------



## samuel-l-k (27. Juni 2015)

hallo,
wenn es recht ist, 10:30 Uhr am Turm.
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (27. Juni 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo,
> wenn es recht ist, 10:30 Uhr am Turm.
> Uli



Deal.


----------



## matzinski (27. Juni 2015)

Dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (27. Juni 2015)

Dabei


----------



## RickStar (29. Juni 2015)

Wie schaut es denn aktuell aus? Barbie noch/wieder fahrbar? 
Konnte am WE leider nicht, weil mir mein Bike auf der Haustour an einem Anstieg um die Ohren geflogen ist und ich meine Knochen erstmal schnonen muss.. (Kette gerissen, blaue Flecken und Abschuerfungen am Bein plus leichte Wadenmuskelzerrung..)

Cheers,
Rick


----------



## Girl (29. Juni 2015)

Trails sind wie ich es gesehen habe komplett fahrbar, fehlen nur paar Sprünge, würde sagen alles ab 10cm Höhe wurde abgerissen.


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (29. Juni 2015)

Um der guten alten Zeiten Willen: Deisterjungs unterwegs!


----------



## exto (1. Juli 2015)

Fitfucker!


----------



## Madeba (3. Juli 2015)

Mir fehlen die Worte, einfach grandios !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (3. Juli 2015)

Nicolai


----------



## gloshabigur (4. Juli 2015)

Nichts ist vergleichbar mit der einfachen Freude, Rad zu fahren. (John F. Kennedy)


----------



## EndURisk (4. Juli 2015)

Moin moin, 

gibt es eine Truppe, wo man sich mit einem Enduro anschließen kann? Wäre gern mal mit ein paar orts- und trailkundigen Unterwegs, wo das Fahren für gewöhnlich ja noch weitaus besser als allein klappt.


----------



## schappi (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute
am Ü30 finden demnächst Holzfällarbeiten statt es kommt daher zu kurzfristigen und kurzzeitigen Trailsperrungen.
Ich möchte euch bitten euch an die Trailsperrungen zu eurer eigenen Sicherheit zu halten und höflich den Anweisungen der Forstarbeiter zu folgen.
Ich möchte nicht wieder Beschwerden über Pöbeleien von Bikern gegenüber Forstarbeitern hören!
Das ist nicht unser Stil!
Hier die Nachricht im Original:

Sehr geehrter Herr Bolze,
wir werden in der nächsten Woche zwischen Hoher Warte und Rotem Weg direkt am Trail eine Einschlagsmaßnahme durchführen. Diese  Teilstrecke wird dann aus Unfallverhütungsgründen gesperrt. Bitte diese Information ins Netz stellen.
Mit freundl. Gruß
*Frank Nüsser
Nieders. Landesforsten
Revierförsterei Georgsplatz
Forstkamp 2
30890 Barsinghause*


----------



## gloshabigur (4. Juli 2015)

Frühschicht?
... oder is' Hitzefrei?


----------



## HaJü__ (4. Juli 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> ... oder is' Hitzefrei?



Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB. Wir können dann besprechen was geht.


----------



## matzinski (4. Juli 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Spiro4 (4. Juli 2015)

Hi Frühschicht,

ihr könnt mich am Gehrdener Berg zur Sauna-Tour einsammeln.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. Juli 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?
> ... oder is' Hitzefrei?


Frühschicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. Juli 2015)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> ihr könnt mich am Gehrdener Berg zur Sauna-Tour einsammeln.
> 
> ...


Jupp


----------



## dkc-live (9. Juli 2015)

Hey fährt Samstag jemand im Deister? Würde mal von Celle rumkommen. Grüße


----------



## Unplugged (9. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube, der Großteil ist ausgeflogen. Wird wohl recht leer am Wochenende...


----------



## EVHD (9. Juli 2015)

Bin am Samstag unterwegs im Deister.


----------



## daiko (9. Juli 2015)

Mal wieder auf der Hochzeit eingeladen. Ist manchmal echt lässtig. Hätte Bock


----------



## dkc-live (10. Juli 2015)

Würde mich wohl anschließen. Ich brauche nur Zeit und Ort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (10. Juli 2015)

Wäre gegen 15.30 am Nienstedterpass.


----------



## damianfromhell (11. Juli 2015)

Moinsen sag ma we aus Hannover zufällig noch ne kettenführung für iscg 03 rumliegen die er mir übern Sonntag überlassen kann? Grüße


----------



## stefan64 (11. Juli 2015)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (11. Juli 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Sischer dat ...


----------



## matzinski (11. Juli 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


... auf jeden Fall. Das Hamsterrad muss ja drehen.


----------



## Alex0412 (11. Juli 2015)

Ich stoße auch wieder dazu.


----------



## gloshabigur (11. Juli 2015)

Yup


----------



## Spiro4 (11. Juli 2015)

Hi Frühschicht,

bitte am Gehrdener Berg zum Einsammeln vorbeifahren.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## matzinski (12. Juli 2015)

Geht klar.


----------



## reflux (18. Juli 2015)

Verkaufe Rock Shox Monarch RT3 216X63 M/M

110€

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/624628-rock-shox-monarch-rt3-216-63-m-tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (18. Juli 2015)

Hat hier irgendwer Erfahrung damit, wie man ein neues Pedalgewinde in einen Kurbelarm bekommt?
Mein Pedal war wohl nicht richtig fest geschraubt und hat so zusagen das gesamte Gewinde in der Kurbel ausgefräst. Ich weiss dass es diese Helicoil Reperatursets gibt, aber die müssen ja 100% grade drin sitzen, was mit Hausmitteln wohl kaum möglich ist. Sonst Vorschläge?


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Juli 2015)

Hat Chef schonmal gemacht ist aber nicht einfach wohl. Und obs immer hält ist auch fragwürdig


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juli 2015)

morgen frühschicht ?


----------



## matzinski (18. Juli 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen frühschicht ?


auf jeden Fall. Willste etwa mit?


----------



## matzinski (18. Juli 2015)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer Erfahrung damit, wie man ein neues Pedalgewinde in einen Kurbelarm bekommt?
> Mein Pedal war wohl nicht richtig fest geschraubt und hat so zusagen das gesamte Gewinde in der Kurbel ausgefräst. Ich weiss dass es diese Helicoil Reperatursets gibt, aber die müssen ja 100% grade drin sitzen, was mit Hausmitteln wohl kaum möglich ist. Sonst Vorschläge?


Wegschmeissen, neu kaufen. Jeder gebastelte Murks wird dir gerade dann um die Ohren fliegen, wenn du so richtig mit Schmackes im Pedal stehst.  ...und dann "Gute Nacht".


----------



## hoerman2201 (18. Juli 2015)

soll regnen


----------



## matzinski (18. Juli 2015)

... aber warm.


----------



## Surtre (18. Juli 2015)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendwer Erfahrung damit, wie man ein neues Pedalgewinde in einen Kurbelarm bekommt?
> Mein Pedal war wohl nicht richtig fest geschraubt und hat so zusagen das gesamte Gewinde in der Kurbel ausgefräst. Ich weiss dass es diese Helicoil Reperatursets gibt, aber die müssen ja 100% grade drin sitzen, was mit Hausmitteln wohl kaum möglich ist. Sonst Vorschläge?


Habe meine Stadtradkurbel (Turvativ Stylo) vor einem halben Jahr am Pfarrlandplatz derartig reparieren lassen: Hält noch nach täglicher Nutzung. 15€ waren mir günstig genug um es auszuprobieren.


----------



## damianfromhell (18. Juli 2015)

Swampthing vorne drauf und regen geht klar :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (18. Juli 2015)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> morgen frühschicht ?


Ja.


matzinski schrieb:


> ... aber warm.



Mal sehen, wie sich das entwickelt... 
Emtweder ich bin pünktlich 08:30 am Fundament oder Kapitulation vor dem Regen


----------



## stefan64 (18. Juli 2015)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Juli 2015)

Reset-Racing hat für ziemlich jedes Problem eine Lösung. Mal nachfragen.


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2015)

@ frühschicht :
wart ihr heute echt los bei dem wetter ???


----------



## matzinski (19. Juli 2015)

Äh ja - waren wir   Trocken macht's aber mehr Spaß. 

... und bevor wieder jemand auf die Idee kommt zu mosern  - die Vereinstrails wurden nicht befahren und Schlammreifen hatte auch keiner drauf


----------



## hoerman2201 (19. Juli 2015)

das wäre auch nicht der richtige fred zum mosern, wenn´s um die df-trails geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (19. Juli 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wegschmeissen, neu kaufen. Jeder gebastelte Murks wird dir gerade dann um die Ohren fliegen, wenn du so richtig mit Schmackes im Pedal stehst.  ...und dann "Gute Nacht".



Na ja...ich hab in einem anderen Hobbybereich schon Dinge repariert, wo auch alle gesagt haben dass der Patient eigentlich klinisch tot ist. Eine sauber ausgeführte Reperatur, nicht gemurkst, hält oft besser als der ganze Rest drum herum.
Ich werd morgen mal bei Reset anrufen. Wenn die Reperatur preislich unter einem neuen Kurbelarm bleibt (70 Euro...), ist es einen Versuch wert.


----------



## matzinski (19. Juli 2015)

Mir wäre das zu heikel. Für 70 € würde ich das Risiko eines Sturzes infolge von Materialversagen nicht eingehen.


----------



## Mzungu (21. Juli 2015)

Hab mit Reset telefoniert. Die machen sowas nicht.


----------



## Surtre (22. Juli 2015)

Vorsicht, so ein Helicoil ist hochexperimentell und wird deswegen industriell nicht eingesetzt!


----------



## dkc-live (23. Juli 2015)

Surtre schrieb:


> Vorsicht, so ein Helicoil ist hochexperimentell und wird deswegen industriell nicht eingesetzt!



Genau! Nicht verwenden! Die Steigerung der Festigkeit ist verheerend.

Fährt am Wocheneende jemand im Deister (am liebsten Vormittags), würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Juli 2015)

moin,  falls jemand ein Handy auf dem ü30 (vermutlich mittlerer Teil)  findet,  bitte melden.  Es ist heute nachmittag dort verloren gegangen.


----------



## matzinski (25. Juli 2015)

Besteht Interesse an ' ner schönen Frühschicht?


----------



## HaJü__ (25. Juli 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Besteht Interesse an ' ner schönen Frühschicht?



Ich bin um 08:30 Uhr am BB.
Endlich wieder schlechtes Wetter! !


----------



## stefan64 (25. Juli 2015)

Ich bin dabei.
Wetter soll ja besser werden als letzten Sonntag.


----------



## matzinski (25. Juli 2015)

Ich wüsste auch nicht wie es schlechter ginge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (25. Juli 2015)

Na dann bis später ..,


----------



## Mzungu (26. Juli 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht wie es schlechter ginge.



Faustgroße Hagelkörner.


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2015)

Mahlzeit. Am letzten Freitag war mal wieder offizielle Begehung des Vereinsgeländes. Dabei hat der Förster Herr Nüsser überaus  deutlich gemacht, dass man vom Verzehr der Früchte Abstand nehmen sollte, da der Deister ein Fuchsbandwurm-Hotspot sei. Auch die hohen Früchte können mit Eiern kontaminiert sein und WENN ÜBERHAUPT sollte man nur abgewaschene Früchte essen. Er selbst meinte, nur abgekochtes aus dem Deister zu essen.


----------



## Jekyll_ride (30. Juli 2015)

Nabend zusammen, 

2 Freunde und ich wollen am Sonntag das erste mal mit unseren Enduros den Deister besuchen.

Dazu mal ein paar Fragen!
Zum befahren des ü30 und des Ladyonly, bedarf es da irgendeiner Form von Genehmigung oder Erlaubnis durch den deisterfreun.de Verein? Oder kann man dort auch ohne Genehmigung legal die Trails befahren?

Weiterhin würde ich gerne wissen, wie man an die Einstiegsorte zu den anderen Trails, aka Rakete, Barbiegrab etc. kommt. 
Ich will hier keine genauen Beschreibungen, mir würde lediglich die Info reichen, ob die Ortskundigen Biker Vorort grundsätzlich dazu bereit sind Infos preiszugeben?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Muellbeutel (30. Juli 2015)

Die Vereinstrails sind offen für alle!

Bzgl. der anderen trails, einfach andere Biker im Wald ansprechen. Das funktioniert meistens. Von den Vereinstrails aus sind viele andere trails schnell über den Kammweg erreichbar.


----------



## Bastie885 (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich am Sonntag, den 09. August in Hannover bin, würde ich gerne den Deister erkunden. Ich könnte ab ca. 13 Uhr in Hannover starten. Hat jemand Lust mir ein paar geile Trails zu zeigen und mich zu begleiten?

Genaueres können wir gerne per PN vereinbaren.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Jekyll_ride (31. Juli 2015)

Ich würde mich aufjedenfall anschließen! Komme allerdings aus Hameln und würde dann am Bahnhof dazustoßen und mein Auto dort stehen lassen!


----------



## Servidge (31. Juli 2015)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> moin,  falls jemand ein Handy auf dem ü30 (vermutlich mittlerer Teil)  findet,  bitte melden.  Es ist heute nachmittag dort verloren gegangen.


nur um es zu spezifizieren. Das war meins ,

Es war ein HTC Wildfire "Smartphone" (ja, ist alt)
IMEI 354692040937076
S/N: HT0A6PY15038
in 9*14,5 cm Ziploc Beutel
Verlusttag: 24.07.2015 nach 15 Uhr
Verlustort: Vermutlich auf Ü30 Mountainbike-Trail parallel zur L401. Ansonsten im Deister zwischen Bad Nenndorf und dem Ü30 Mountainbike-Trail.

In den Fundbüros um den Verlustort ist es bisher nicht aufgeschlagen.
Aber Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt.

Edit: 20.08.2015. 
Es wurde am 19.08.2015 knapp neben dem Ü30 gefunden. Und es funktioniert trotz der letzten Regenfälle noch. 
Dank an die Finderin und allen die die Augen offengehalten haben.


----------



## Alex0412 (1. August 2015)

Morgen Frühschicht, oder seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (1. August 2015)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht, oder seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub?


Matze und ich: Urlaub


----------



## gloshabigur (1. August 2015)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht, oder seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub?



Nach 2 Wochen Auszeit würd' ich schon gern' 'ne frühe Runde in den Deister starten.
08:30 Fundament!


----------



## stefan64 (1. August 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## lowersaxonie (1. August 2015)

Moin Moin Leute,
In der nacht von Freitag 31.7 zu Sa 1.8 gab es einige Fahrraddiebstähle in Langenhagen.
Ich gehöre leider auch zu den Betroffenen.
Abhanden kamen - Capic Elixier 100 /German A ExiteGabel / Sid Dämpfer /Crossride 26" XT-SLX mix / Schwarz mit Roten Anbauteilen 
						  Transalp Ambition Team HT / Reba weiß Lackiert/ Crossline 26"/XT-SLX mix / Ohne Labels Schwarz mit Roten Anbauteilen
						  Bulls Copperhead 2 / Orginalzustand ohne Tuning /26"

Falls euch was unterkommt, bitte meldet euch....ich will meine Baby's wiederhaben.

Gruß Björn


----------



## HaJü__ (1. August 2015)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht, oder seid ihr schon alle im Urlaub?



Morgen verspätete Frühschicht, 09:00 Uhr BB. Büni und ich sind gesetzt.


----------



## HaJü__ (1. August 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Nach 2 Wochen Auszeit würd' ich schon gern' 'ne frühe Runde in den Deister starten.
> 08:30 Fundament!



Michael ist 09:00 Uhr OK.
Sind noch am Feiern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (1. August 2015)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Michael ist 09:00 Uhr OK.
> Sind noch am Feiern!


kaum ist der Käpt'n mal nicht da, machen'se was'se wollen ...


----------



## Alex0412 (1. August 2015)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Michael ist 09:00 Uhr OK.
> Sind noch am Feiern!



Bin dabei.


----------



## HaJü__ (1. August 2015)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> kaum ist der Käpt'n mal nicht da, machen'se was'se wollen ...



Hemminger Zeit, halbe  Stunde zu spät!!


WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> kaum ist der Käpt'n mal nicht da, machen'se was'se wollen ...


----------



## daiko (1. August 2015)

Gibt es einen Treffpunkt + Zeit im Deister?


----------



## gloshabigur (2. August 2015)

HaJü__ schrieb:


> Michael ist 09:00 Uhr OK.
> Sind noch am Feiern!


Ok 09:00 Uhr Spätstart


----------



## samuel-l-k (8. August 2015)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
wenn morgen jemand am Start ist, wäre ein Treffen um 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm okay?
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (8. August 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> wenn morgen jemand am Start ist, wäre ein Treffen um 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm okay?
> Uli



Hallo Ulli.
Geht in Ordnung


----------



## matzinski (8. August 2015)

Ich setze morgen noch mal aus.


----------



## Bjoern1980 (9. August 2015)

Hallo Leute, ein Freund von mir war heute im Deister. Du unsere Gruppe nicht die Double Sprünge oder großen Kicker springt auf dem Ladies only waren die anderen Trails immer sehr attraktiv für uns. Besonders das Barbie Grab hat uns gefallen Kleine Kicker, geiler Speed, unten sehr flowig. Dort sind alle Kicker jetzt zerstört worden und es sitzen auf dem Weg Leute mit Gartenstühlen die die Biker zählen und wohl schauen das niemand mehr die anderen Trails fährt. Ich dachte die anderen Strecken werden gedultet seit Jahre, solange dort nicht wie wild rumgebaut wird. 
Wenn die andere Trails wie Rakete, Schmierseife usw. auch so zerstört wurden bleibt einem "nur" noch der Ladies only, der für meine Verhältnisse schon an eher gute Fahrer gerichtet ist, zumindest wenn richtig Spaß haben und springen will, wobei man hierfür die Skills haben muss. Ü30 ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu langsam, aber zum üben für Tablesprünge toll.
Ob sich das noch lohnt auch für andere Fahrer die gerade erst das Biken langsam für sich entdecken weiß ich nicht.
Klar weint wahrscheinlich niemand uns eine Träne nach, aber man wollte ja möglichst viele Biker ansprechen, und ich denke das geht jetzt eher in die andere Richtung
Aber würde gerne mal den Grund erfahren und ob das der Kompromiss war für die Vereinsstrecken.
Vielleicht gibt es ja Aufklärung.

Grüße Björn


----------



## Mzungu (9. August 2015)

Und selber mal Hand anlegen wäre keine Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (9. August 2015)

Trails wurden auch schon vom Forst planiert, bevor es die Deisterfreun.de gab. Der ständige Abriss von Bauwerken ist der eigentliche Grund für die Vereinsstrecken, endlich Strecken zu haben auf denen Sprünge und Anlieger stehen bleiben. 

Wie die sonstigen Trails aussehen liegt einzig und allein an jedem einzelnen Nutzer, und nicht an den DF Verein.
Sowohl die genannten Trails, also auch zig weitere im Deister vorhandene Strecken sind nebenbei fahrbar und werden von einigen wenigen fleißigen Menschen gepflegt. "Zerstört" ist ein dehnbarer Begriff. 

Woanders bezahlen Menschen um auf Trails biken zu können!


----------



## schwermetall (10. August 2015)

Oh mann, das glaubt man ja nicht.
So ein Depp stellt sein Bike in die Landung des letzten Jumps des Ü30 und stellt sich seitlich hin um zu sehen, was passiert.
Ohne Worte!
Daher habe ich ihm ein Kurzvideo gewidmet.
"Idiot des Monats"
... die 2. Hälfte hat nichts mit dem Vollidiot zu tun


----------



## Spiro4 (15. August 2015)

Hi Frühschicht,
wenn ihr fahrt, könntet ihr mich am Gehrdener Berg einsammeln?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## matzinski (15. August 2015)

Ich kenne keinen, der morgen frühschichtet. Fällt wohl aus.


----------



## Leertaste (15. August 2015)

schwermetall schrieb:


> Oh mann, das glaubt man ja nicht.
> So ein Depp stellt sein Bike in die Landung des letzten Jumps des Ü30 und stellt sich seitlich hin um zu sehen, was passiert.
> Ohne Worte!
> Daher habe ich ihm ein Kurzvideo gewidmet.
> ...


Soundtrack ?


----------



## Deleted 248043 (17. August 2015)

Bjoern1980 schrieb:


> ... und es sitzen auf dem Weg Leute mit Gartenstühlen die die Biker zählen und wohl schauen das niemand mehr die anderen Trails fährt.


Ich war an dem Tag auch im Deister. Das waren (nette)Studenten die im Auftrag der Forst Mountainbiker gezählt haben.
Die wollen ermitteln ob die offiziellen Trails die "illegalen" entlasten.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2015)

telemaxx schrieb:


> Ich war an dem Tag auch im Deister. Das waren (nette)Studenten die im Auftrag der Forst Mountainbiker gezählt haben.
> Die wollen ermitteln ob die offiziellen Trails die "illegalen" entlasten.


 
Die Studenten sind nicht im Auftrag der Landesforsten sondern im Auftrag der Region Hannover dort.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. August 2015)

Bjoern1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ein Freund von mir war heute im Deister. Du unsere Gruppe nicht die Double Sprünge oder großen Kicker springt auf dem Ladies only waren die anderen Trails immer sehr attraktiv für uns. Besonders das Barbie Grab hat uns gefallen Kleine Kicker, geiler Speed, unten sehr flowig. Dort sind alle Kicker jetzt zerstört worden und es sitzen auf dem Weg Leute mit Gartenstühlen die die Biker zählen und wohl schauen das niemand mehr die anderen Trails fährt. Ich dachte die anderen Strecken werden gedultet seit Jahre, solange dort nicht wie wild rumgebaut wird.
> Wenn die andere Trails wie Rakete, Schmierseife usw. auch so zerstört wurden bleibt einem "nur" noch der Ladies only, der für meine Verhältnisse schon an eher gute Fahrer gerichtet ist, zumindest wenn richtig Spaß haben und springen will, wobei man hierfür die Skills haben muss. Ü30 ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu langsam, aber zum üben für Tablesprünge toll.
> Ob sich das noch lohnt auch für andere Fahrer die gerade erst das Biken langsam für sich entdecken weiß ich nicht.
> Klar weint wahrscheinlich niemand uns eine Träne nach, aber man wollte ja möglichst viele Biker ansprechen, und ich denke das geht jetzt eher in die andere Richtung
> ...


 
Seit ca. 15 Jahren ist dies ein regelmäßiges Frühjahrsritual.
Den Rest hat Muellbeutel treffend beschrieben.


----------



## FastFabi93 (19. August 2015)

Hi,
wollte morgen eine Runde im Deister drehen (2-3 h), auch mal ein bischen Springen üben auf dem Ü30. Wenn noch jemand da ist und Lust hat --> PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (22. August 2015)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen um 10:30 Uhr Treffen am Nordmannsturm?
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (22. August 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> morgen um 10:30 Uhr Treffen am Nordmannsturm?
> Uli



Passt  
Bis morgen


----------



## samuel-l-k (22. August 2015)

hi Michael,
schön! Bis demnächst,
Uli


----------



## matzinski (22. August 2015)

Ich würde mich lieber 10:00 am Bhf Egestorf treffen. Ich will morgen nur ' ne kurze Runde fahren. Einmal rauf und weg. Mehr wirds wohl aus Zeitgründen nicht.


----------



## matzinski (22. August 2015)

... und 8:30 BB natürlich.


----------



## gloshabigur (23. August 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... und 8:30 BB natürlich.



Sí, señor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (29. August 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... und 8:30 BB natürlich.



... und diese Woche wieder?


----------



## matzinski (29. August 2015)

Si


----------



## gloshabigur (30. August 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Si



Fällt aus. Hoffe Du liest es noch.


----------



## matzinski (30. August 2015)

Nö, dann fahre ich solo. Passt scho.


----------



## Cabalero (31. August 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mal kurz was anderes. Im Mai 2013 wurde mein Liteville 601 in Hannover gestohlen. Jetzt hab ich es mit vielen anderen hochwertigen Rädern auf einer Internetseite in Polen wiedergefunden. Ich gehe davon aus das alle Räder geklaut sind und will die anderen Opfer finden. Bitte streut die Information möglichst weitläufig.   

Danke!

P.S. Ich bin stinksauer und will die Typen vor Gericht!


Genauere Informationen und Bilder gibt es hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gestohlene-raeder-gefunden-wer-erkent-seins.766241/


----------



## gloshabigur (5. September 2015)

Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. September 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


ja, aber im Süden ...


----------



## HaJü__ (5. September 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Büni und ich sind dabei!
08:30 Uhr BB.


----------



## jammerlappen (11. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

es soll mal wieder kreiseln im Deister! Hier gehts zur Abstimmung, wann und wo gekreiselt werden könnte: http://doodle.com/poll/8r95efcg98gu7iqb

Der Deisterkreisel ist traditionell eine Tour durch den Deister mit ordentlich Trailanteil. Der Fokus liegt hier nicht darauf, sich "das Weisse aus den Augen zu fahren" und nicht darauf, den schnellsten Downhiller zu finden. Wir wollen gesellig radeln, pausieren, quatschen und wieder radeln, um neue Leute und neue Trails kennen zu lernen.
Um im Fluß zu bleiben und den Tourencharakter zu erhalten, können wir je nach Gruppengröße die Tour nach Gruppengröße und Leistung aufteilen, damit zumindest gemeinsam pausiert werden kann.

Bis bald im Wald!


Nebenbei soll mal wieder ein Stammtisch angeregt werden. Wer wüßte eine Location? Oder haltet ihr es für eine gute Idee, am Ende eines Kreisels irgendwo noch gemütlich einzukehren?


----------



## gloshabigur (12. September 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ...
> Nebenbei soll mal wieder ein Stammtisch angeregt werden. Wer wüßte eine Location?



Hannover?
Meiers Lebenslust, Osterstraße 64, 30159 Hannover
http://www.meiers-lebenslust.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (12. September 2015)

Frühschicht?  (Fuhrpark ist wieder einsatzbereit )


----------



## matzinski (12. September 2015)

6 Tage Biken am Stück reicht jetzt erst mal. Ich bin raus. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## dkc-live (12. September 2015)

Wann und Wo? Ich würde aus Celle kommen. Wie früh?


----------



## gloshabigur (12. September 2015)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wann und Wo? Ich würde aus Celle kommen. Wie früh?



08:30 Start, Benther Berg


----------



## dkc-live (12. September 2015)

Puhh da bin ich raus  Viel Spaß


----------



## Bueni (12. September 2015)

Hallo Michael, bin raus. Repariert oder anderes Bike ?


----------



## gloshabigur (12. September 2015)

Neues Schaltauge und es läuft  ...
...  schon getestet. Schnurrt wie'n Kätzchen


----------



## Sambaolek (18. September 2015)

Also, Donnerstag schon auf dem Pass geparkt. Zwei Leute zwei Räder. Räder stehen auf Heckklappenträger. Bikes runter und biken. Vorm losfahren steht nur ein Auto vor mir. Brauner Wagen aus Celle, sieht man am Kennzeichen. Rad hinten drauf, mit greller grüner Farbe drin. Kurze abfährt, wieder hoch zum Pass, Träger weg. Es gibt leider zuviele Penner auf dieser Welt. Jetzt beklauen ein schon die eigenen biker Kollegen.


----------



## wichtigisimwald (19. September 2015)

Und es könnte nicht ein anderes Arschloch gewesen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambaolek (20. September 2015)

Sovielmal waren an einem Donnerstag Nachmittag nicht da mit Auto. Ein Wanderer würde den Träger nicht durch den Wald schleppen. Leider ist die Auswahl daher sehr gering und es bleibt sonst kein anderer für die Tat übrig.


----------



## jammerlappen (21. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

die Anmeldungen zum Deisterkreiseln sind ja schon im vollen Gange.
http://doodle.com/poll/8r95efcg98gu7iqb
Eine klare Tendenz ist bislang ja noch nicht auszumachen. Dennoch schlage ich jetzt einfach mal vor, dass wir uns am Sonntag um elf Uhr am Waldkater treffen und in der kommenden Woche (Vielleicht von BikeInfection aus) im Westen fahren.

Für Sonntag würde ich, ggf eine Einkehr gegen 14h am Annaturm anmelden.

Ich würde mit dem Zug anreisen und schlage vor, dass wir uns mit Gruppentickets organisieren

Wer würde den aus Hannover mit dem Zug kommen wollen?

1) Ellma
2) Jammerlappen


----------



## Unplugged (22. September 2015)

Der Übersichtlichkeit wegen:

1) Ellma
2) Jammerlappen
3) Nolti
4) Epi
5) Unplugged
6)


----------



## enno112 (25. September 2015)

Also steht jetzt der Termin Sonntag 27.09. um 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater?
Würde noch dazu stossen...


----------



## jammerlappen (26. September 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Also steht jetzt der Termin Sonntag 27.09. um 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater?
> Würde noch dazu stossen...


 
Termin steht am Sonntag 27.09. gegen 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater. Wir werden mit einem Gruppenticket in der S1 anreisen. Somit werden wir erst 11.15h am Waldkater sein.


----------



## enno112 (26. September 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Termin steht am Sonntag 27.09. gegen 11.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Waldkater. Wir werden mit einem Gruppenticket in der S1 anreisen. Somit werden wir erst 11.15h am Waldkater sein.


Alles klar, bis morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (26. September 2015)

Frühschicht?


----------



## Bueni (26. September 2015)

Frühschicht ?


----------



## Bueni (26. September 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Also Frühschicht


----------



## stefan64 (26. September 2015)

Frühschicht.
Ich bin dabei.


----------



## gloshabigur (26. September 2015)

Bueni schrieb:


> Also Frühschicht



Ja, Frühschicht


----------



## Bueni (26. September 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Ja, Frühschicht


Hajü und ich sind da


----------



## matzinski (26. September 2015)

Hemmingen tritt nächste woche wieder an.


----------



## schwermetall (27. September 2015)

Viele Fotos gibt es nicht, wir sind ja gefahren.
Danke Marc, für die Organisation.
Schade, dass Steffen arbeiten muss ;-)


----------



## jammerlappen (27. September 2015)

36? Hammer - und schön, dass alle heile geblieben sind und scheinbar richtig gute Laune hatten. Mehr davon!!!


----------



## enno112 (27. September 2015)

Ja, echt schade das Steffen arbeiten muss...
Nee, vielen Dank nochmal, hat echt Spaß gemacht!
Als "nichtLokal" paar neue Trails kennen gelernt und nett mit anderen Bikern unterhalten.
Komme bestimmt jetzt öfter in den Deister (ev. dann als Deisterfreun.de Mitglied...).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wichtigisimwald (27. September 2015)

Darf ich fragen, was ihr gefahren seid?

Wollte nächstes WE evtl mit ner Bekannten mitfahren, die noch recht neu dabei ist.


----------



## tmf_superhero (28. September 2015)

Ich bin erst später dazu gestoßen...

war aber eine nette Runde...
@wichtigisimwald : Nächstes WE geht es im Westdeister weiter. Gestern gab es wohl auch Leute die den Satellit nicht gefahren sind, kann ich aber auch verstehen 
Im Westdeister wird es wohl genauso werden. Es werden aber auch lockere Strecken gefahren.


----------



## chris2305 (28. September 2015)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> war aber eine nette Runde...
> @wichtigisimwald :  Gestern gab es wohl auch Leute die den Satellit nicht gefahren sind, kann ich aber auch verstehen



Wieso??


----------



## tmf_superhero (28. September 2015)

Satellit fehlerfrei runter zu kommen ist eine Ansage. Sowas fährt man ja nicht jeden Tag 
Zumindestens ich nicht


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. September 2015)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> 36? Hammer - und schön, dass alle heile geblieben sind und scheinbar richtig gute Laune hatten. Mehr davon!!!


 
Ich könnte was vorbereiten, um noch weiter in den Osten zu kommen [25.10.16]:
Je nach Wetter und Gruppe dann z.B. Höpperbrücke, Streitbuche, Bielstein, 120er, Steinbruch Springe.
Und wenn Luft bleibt Grenzweg/Barbie/Farn
Einkehr dann im Naturfreundehaus oder Deisterpforte
Also eher Strecke + Panorama


----------



## jammerlappen (29. September 2015)

Nebenbei: Nach dem Deisterkreisel ist vor dem Deisterkreisel!

Treffpunkt: Sonntag, 11.15h +/- (Zugankunft in Winninghausen) bei BikeInfection

Anreise aus Hannover mit der Bahn/Gruppentickets kann wieder gemacht werden. Im ersten Ticket sitzen
1) Ella
2) Daniel
3) Mark
4) ?
5) ?


----------



## MasterAss (30. September 2015)

Muss ich angemeldet sein für Sonntag oder kann ich auch spontan auf 11.15h dazu kommen? Was habt ihr im Westdeister vor? Bringe ich mein Freerider oder mein Hardtail mit? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## jammerlappen (30. September 2015)

Da ich die Anmeldung zerstört habe, musst du nur die Materialfrage mit  dir ausmachen. Ich denke, dass wir wieder so bei 25-30km +/- rauskommen werden.


----------



## Muellbeutel (1. Oktober 2015)

Einige Strecken sind eher verwinkelt mit Steilstücken. Könnte man als technischere Naturtrails bezeichnen. Heisterburg dagegen ist dann lang flacher/flowig und kurvig. Hardtail passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (1. Oktober 2015)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Einige Strecken sind eher verwinkelt mit Steilstücken. Könnte man als technischere Naturtrails bezeichnen. Heisterburg dagegen ist dann lang flacher/flowig und kurvig. Hardtail passt.


 
Nicht immer ist Hardtail = AM-Hardtail.
@MasterAss : Ich würde das Torque mitbringen


----------



## samuel-l-k (3. Oktober 2015)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm? Für Matze: mails checken, bitte...
Uli


----------



## matzinski (3. Oktober 2015)

Ok. 8:30 BB und 10:30 Nordmannsturm. Wer noch?


----------



## stefan64 (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann leider nicht.


----------



## gloshabigur (3. Oktober 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ok. 8:30 BB und 10:30 Nordmannsturm. Wer noch?



Melde mich zum Dienst am Hamsterrad ;-)


----------



## Deleted 248043 (3. Oktober 2015)

Heute im Deister, Pilzsaison.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (6. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,  Am Montag wurde mein Pkw auf dem deisterparkplatz teufelsbrücke während ich radeln war beschädigt.  Pkw hatte Fahrradträger dran. Kann also durchaus sein,  dass es ein Bike Gegner war.


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Oktober 2015)

War vielleicht der Stöckchenleger aus der Gegend. Idioten.


----------



## dezilaiceps (7. Oktober 2015)

Und wie man sieht mit 'nem Fatbike ist auch schon jemand vorbei gekommen....


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Oktober 2015)

In Barsinghausen wurden in einem Keller drei hochwertige Mountainbikes entdeckt.
Es handelt sich um Diebesgut.

Wem fehlt eins?


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Oktober 2015)

Nem Kumpel fehlt ein Cheetah.


----------



## jochjuma (7. Oktober 2015)

Hier stand nix. ;-)


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Oktober 2015)

Achtung: Stammtisch!

Um einen geeigneten Termin und Ort zu finden, wollte ich mal die Teilnahmsbereitschaft abklopfen. Die Lokalitäten im Deister haben alle den Nachteil, etwa 3-4km vom nächsetn Bahnhof entfernt zu liegen.

Ich hoffe, dass ich die doodle-Liste nicht wieder frühzeitig zerstöre. So oder so bitte einmal zur Abstimmung:

http://doodle.com/poll/6a4k6szyw3sv3w2z


----------



## DownhillGunner (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,
Ist am Freitag wer im Deister unterwegs?
Ich bin so ab 14.00 Uhr da und war bisher nur auf dem ü30 unterwegs würde aber gerne mal mehr sehen/Kennenlernen.
Eventuell jemand unterwegs der sich gut auskennt?


----------



## Barbie SHG (10. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag ist schaumburger Mtb Tag.  Für die Hardtail Fahrer unter euch


----------



## Downhillfaller (10. Oktober 2015)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Sonntag ist schaumburger Mtb Tag.  Für die Hardtail Fahrer unter euch




http://www.schaumburger-mtb-tag.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (10. Oktober 2015)

Moin,
zur Info...
leider ist der Kasperle im oberen Teil durch Forstarbeiten zerstört, und mit Bäumen und Ästen zugelegt.

Tschöö


----------



## gloshabigur (10. Oktober 2015)

Frühschicht?


----------



## HaJü__ (10. Oktober 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Dabei!!


----------



## matzinski (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich fahre später. Komme ca. 11:00 ct zum Annaturm.


----------



## Bueni (10. Oktober 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Bin raus, noch erkältet. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## stefan64 (11. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## samuel-l-k (16. Oktober 2015)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
an diesem und nächsten Sonntag bin ich wegen Arbeit & DJ nicht am Start.
Da am 01.11. steel(wo)man ist (http://www.steelman-hannover.de/teilnehmer/allgemeine-infos.html), wollte ich heute schon mal den 31.10. als alternative Frühschicht vorschlagen.
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (17. Oktober 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> ...  wollte ich heute schon mal den 31.10. als alternative Frühschicht vorschlagen.
> Bis dann, Uli



Nächste Woche passen mir Sa. und So.

... und morgen? Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (17. Oktober 2015)

Yep, die findet statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racingforlife (22. Oktober 2015)

Ein Team aus der Region Hannover/Deister noch Platz im WP?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzinski (24. Oktober 2015)

Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (24. Oktober 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Jepp


----------



## gloshabigur (24. Oktober 2015)

Oui Monsieur.


----------



## matzinski (1. November 2015)

Für Kurzentschlossene: Hamsterrad 8:30 BB - das Wetter ist einfach zu gut


----------



## matzinski (7. November 2015)

Wer ist denn nun morgen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (7. November 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun morgen dabei


ikke


----------



## stefan64 (7. November 2015)

Ich


----------



## gloshabigur (7. November 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun morgen dabei



bin raus; Rüsselpest


----------



## matzinski (7. November 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> bin raus; Rüsselpest


ist nicht wahr - pünktlich zum WP. Gute Besserung


----------



## HaJü__ (7. November 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun morgen dabei



Ich bin auch raus. Muss auf eine Familienfeier.
Steig wieder ein, wenn es kalt und nass ist!!


----------



## Alex0412 (7. November 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wer ist denn nun morgen dabei



Bin nach langer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder mit dabei.
Ich bringe auch noch jemanden mit.


----------



## gloshabigur (7. November 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> ist nicht wahr - pünktlich zum WP. Gute Besserung



...und wieder ein Mitbringsel aus dem


----------



## matzinski (7. November 2015)

... mit Ansage


----------



## Bueni (14. November 2015)

Endlich Regen  Hajü und ich wollten morgen Frühschicht fahren. Wer noch ?


----------



## matzinski (14. November 2015)

Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (14. November 2015)

Bueni schrieb:


> Endlich Regen  Hajü und ich wollten morgen Frühschicht fahren. Wer noch ?


Bin auch dabei.


----------



## matzinski (15. November 2015)

Mist, eine Erkältung kündigt sich an. Damit bin ich für heute raus.


----------



## FastFabi93 (20. November 2015)

Was mir heute spontan einfiel: Silvester im Deister 

Müsste doch ne super Aussicht sein auf Hannover sein (wenn das Wetter mitspielt) und mal was anderes als die sonstigen Partys etc.

Was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## jammerlappen (21. November 2015)

Soll leute geben, die das gemacht haben...aber die gehen heute auch am Ladies Buddeln


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. November 2015)

Biste kälteempfindlich, oder was ?


----------



## jammerlappen (21. November 2015)

Ja, ich denke, dass man das so sagen kann.


----------



## FastFabi93 (21. November 2015)

Okay, jedem das Seine 

Sonst noch Meinungen dazu ?


----------



## jammerlappen (21. November 2015)

War heute übrigens mal wieder richtig geil beim Buddeln am LadiesOnly....


----------



## stefan64 (21. November 2015)

Morgen Frühschicht?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (21. November 2015)

Moi, le voyageur....
10 Uhr Egestorf oder lieber 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (21. November 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?
> Wer ist dabei?


Ich


----------



## stefan64 (21. November 2015)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> Moi, le voyageur....
> 10 Uhr Egestorf oder lieber 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
> Bis dann, Uli


10 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf


----------



## gloshabigur (21. November 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?
> Wer ist dabei?



Dabei!


----------



## samuel-l-k (21. November 2015)

Bis 10 Uhr.
Uli


----------



## matzinski (21. November 2015)

Wat is denn mit Frühschicht morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (21. November 2015)

Oh, man sollte den thread mal aktualisieren. Dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (21. November 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Oh, man sollte den thread mal aktualisieren. Dabei.


Bis kleisch


----------



## Alex0412 (21. November 2015)

Muss zum Hallenturnier vom Junior, moralische und verbale Unterstützung leisten


----------



## Spiro4 (22. November 2015)

Hi Frühschicht,

bin mal wieder dabei, falls wer noch mit liest, bitte 9.15 am Gehrdener Berg einsammeln .

Gruß Holger


----------



## matzinski (22. November 2015)

Paßt, das kriegen wir hin.


----------



## stefan64 (28. November 2015)

Morgen Frühschicht:
8:30 BB und 10:00 Waldkater


----------



## HaJü__ (28. November 2015)

Ich bin raus, Fuß!!


----------



## gloshabigur (28. November 2015)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht:
> 8:30 BB und 10:00 Waldkater



Yupp.


----------



## damianfromhell (28. November 2015)

ladys wäre ich ja gerne dabei gewesen aber der stefan hat mich ja ausversehen zur rakete geschickt und da bin ich dann versackt  hat war heute wer im deister und kann mir sagen wie matschig es ist und ob oben schon schnee oder sowas liegt?^^


----------



## matzinski (28. November 2015)

Ich bin raus, Nase.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (5. Dezember 2015)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## gloshabigur (5. Dezember 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Dabei


----------



## samuel-l-k (5. Dezember 2015)

Auch dabei... nach aktuellem Stand 08:30 Uhr BB. Ich plane auf jeden Fall Zeit ein für den Gegenwind.
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## stefan64 (5. Dezember 2015)

Auch dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe Hundedienst ... komme dann ggf. noch nach ...


----------



## matzinski (12. Dezember 2015)

Frühschicht? Hemmingen wäre dabei.


----------



## Alex0412 (12. Dezember 2015)

Immer noch komplett verrotzt, sorry.


----------



## gloshabigur (12. Dezember 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht? Hemmingen wäre dabei.



Do' bin isch au' da'ba, gell.


----------



## HaJü__ (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin dabei (komm sonst nächste Woche den Brocken nicht hoch).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Dezember 2015)

War heute jemand im Deister und kann was zu den Matschverhältnissen sagen ? Wollte morgen evtl. mal wieder fahren, wenn es nicht den ganzen Tag regnet.


----------



## stefan64 (12. Dezember 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht? Hemmingen wäre dabei.


Linden auch.


----------



## samuel-l-k (13. Dezember 2015)

Die Wedemark leider nicht!


----------



## matzinski (13. Dezember 2015)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> War heute jemand im Deister und kann was zu den Matschverhältnissen sagen ? Wollte morgen evtl. mal wieder fahren, wenn es nicht den ganzen Tag regnet.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Matsch heute von bester Qualität sein wird


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Dezember 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Matsch heute von bester Qualität sein wird



Sehr gute Qualität wars, haftet schön


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Dezember 2015)

Allerdings ich habe heute sogar nen trockenen trail befahren dürfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Dezember 2015)

Wo war der denn ? 

Kammweg ?


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Dezember 2015)

Ne anderes Ende vom Deister


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Dezember 2015)

Anderes Ende von wo aus gesehen


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Dezember 2015)

Von wennigsen


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Dezember 2015)

Okay, kommt hin


----------



## Mzungu (15. Dezember 2015)

Ein brachial gutes Video aus unserem Deister - votet auch ihr dafür!


----------



## matzinski (25. Dezember 2015)

Fährt am So jemand Frühschicht?


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Dezember 2015)

matzinski schrieb:


> Fährt am So jemand Frühschicht?



Ah oui, bien sur ..


----------



## samuel-l-k (26. Dezember 2015)

Hallo an die Frühschicht,
an diesem Sonntag noch nicht, ich arbeite noch bis Sonntagmorgen. Bis in einer Woche,
Uli


----------



## matzinski (26. Dezember 2015)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Ah oui, bien sur ..


na denn ..., bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (26. Dezember 2015)

hi Matze,
tja - leider nicht bis morgen. Schöne Weihnachten trotzdem noch auf diesem Wege an die Frühschicht.
Uli


----------



## Trasul (27. Dezember 2015)

Hi, ich weiss, dies hier ist nicht die Kaufberatung. Aber es ist manchmal einfacher die Leute zu fragen, die auch die Trails fahren 

Ich komme aus Hameln, fahre hier die Trails mit meinem 13 Jahre alten 120mm Fully seit 4 Monaten. Das muss weg, weil ich auch merke, dass ich eher Bergaborientiert bin und sicher fühle ich mich darauf nicht gerade. 
Ich bin zwar noch Anfänger, aber ich werde niemals ein XC Racer werden.
Im Deister war ich noch nicht (Rad ist aktuell nicht fahrtüchtig.. mal wieder), würde aber gerne Ladys Only, Ü30 und sonst eher ruppigere/technischere Trails fahren.

Nun zur Frage:
Eher etwas in Richtung robusteres Trailbike/AM+ (Propain TwoFace mit ner 140er Revelation dachte ich mir) oder doch eher ein Enduro (Tyee/Capra). Möchte gerne 1 Bike für alles. Für das was ich in Hameln fahren kann, reicht nen Trailbike locker aus, wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Dezember 2015)

Völlig fahrtechnik entscheidend. Leichtes Enduro wo man alternativ dicke Reifen draufhauen kann für den Park. Also Breite Felgen usw


----------



## njoerd (27. Dezember 2015)

Moin, TYEE kannst du bei mir zum Test fahren. Kann auch nur Infos zu dem Rad geben, hab keine Dauertest-Vergleiche. TYEE/ TWOFACE gehen beide ziemlich gut ab. TYEE mehr Reserven, TWOFACE bisschen schneler bergauf. TYEE CF kann ich nichts zu sagen.


----------



## Levty (27. Dezember 2015)

Trasul schrieb:


> Nun zur Frage: Möchte gerne 1 Bike für alles.


= Hardtail


----------



## damianfromhell (27. Dezember 2015)

Echt ma Endurohardtail


----------



## Alex0412 (27. Dezember 2015)

Konnte heute aufgrund akuten Fresskomas nicht zur Frühschicht erscheinen und will morgen nun die Tour nachholen.
Falls noch wer Lust/Schuldgefühle hat, 0930 Start auf dem Benther Berg.


----------



## matzinski (27. Dezember 2015)

Jawoll. Enduro-Hardtail ist die eierlegende Wollmilchsau. Wenn ich jetzt eins kaufen sollte, würde ich sowas nehmen: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...-pig-hardtail-mountainbike-2016/rp-prod135050


----------



## gloshabigur (27. Dezember 2015)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Konnte heute aufgrund akuten Fresskomas nicht zur Frühschicht erscheinen und will morgen nun die Tour nachholen.
> Falls noch wer Lust/Schuldgefühle hat, 0930 Start auf dem Benther Berg.



Morgen passt leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (27. Dezember 2015)

Ist das eigentlich ein Foren- oder mein Browserproblem, dass die links zu Chainreaction geblockt werden?


----------



## matzinski (27. Dezember 2015)

Könnte sein, dass es nur über Android geht.


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Dezember 2015)

Trasul, wenn du planst auch mal etwas durch die Luft zu segeln, was man auf unseren Trails sehr gut kann, dann hol dir ein 160mm Enduro.


----------



## Trasul (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi und Danke. Das hab ich auch vermutet, dann werd ich mich mal eher in die Richtung umsehen, denn die Sprünge will ich definitiv mitnehmen.

Njoerd hat mir ja netterweise angeboten das Tyee mal zu fahren. Dann weiss ich mehr


----------



## KonaTheBavarian (28. Dezember 2015)

Moin,
hat jemand Lust morgen gemeinsam den Deister unsicher zu machen?
Wollte zur Abwechslung mal wieder meine DH Möhre mitnehmen um einen frischen Dämfper-Tune zu testen. Werde bergauf also eher gemütlich unterwegs sein.
Dachte so an Farnweg, Grabweg und was sich sonst noch so ergibt.


----------



## damianfromhell (1. Januar 2016)

Wer morgen zufällig Lust auf schube und würde vllt fahren? Bzw Alternativ Deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (2. Januar 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen um 10 Uhr am Waldkater? Oder Egestorf Bahnhof?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## matzinski (2. Januar 2016)

Waldkater. Wer noch?


----------



## gloshabigur (2. Januar 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> morgen um 10 Uhr am Waldkater? Oder Egestorf Bahnhof?
> Bis dann, Uli





matzinski schrieb:


> Waldkater. Wer noch?



Dabei!


----------



## Spiro4 (2. Januar 2016)

Hi Frühschicht,
ein gutes neues Jahr! Bin mal wieder dabei, könnt ihr mich 9.15 am Gehrdener Berg einsammeln?
Gruß
Holger


----------



## stefan64 (2. Januar 2016)

Auch dabei


----------



## matzinski (2. Januar 2016)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> ein gutes neues Jahr! Bin mal wieder dabei, könnt ihr mich 9.15 am Gehrdener Berg einsammeln?
> Gruß
> Holger


Si.


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Januar 2016)

Wird bei solchem Wetter wie jetzt der Kammweg geräumt und/oder gestreut ?


----------



## matzinski (5. Januar 2016)

nö.

Vieleicht ist der Bierweg zum Anaturm oder die Zufahrt zum Nordmannsturm bzw. Fernmeldeturm geräumt. Ggf. findest du auch eine Fahrspur mit festgefahrenem Schnee, wenn du Glück hast. Das war's.

Edit: Wenn du den König nett fragst, kannt du dich aber bestimmt am Ü30 zum Schneeschippen einteilen lassen


----------



## FastFabi93 (5. Januar 2016)

Das wollte ich doch hören, ich hasse geräumte Wege im Winter


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Januar 2016)

Für die 3 Flocken reicht eine Zahnbürste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (9. Januar 2016)

In Anbetracht der zu erwartenden Schlitterpartie setze ich morgen mal aus.


----------



## gloshabigur (9. Januar 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der zu erwartenden Schlitterpartie setze ich morgen mal aus.



Jemand morgen am Start?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Januar 2016)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Jemand morgen am Start?


Ich schau mal rüber ...


----------



## stefan64 (9. Januar 2016)

Ich komm auch.


----------



## Alex0412 (9. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei.


----------



## matzinski (10. Januar 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> In Anbetracht der zu erwartenden Schlitterpartie setze ich morgen mal aus.


... ich vergaß noch zu erwähnen, dass heute auch mit erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit zu rechnen ist  



gloshabigur schrieb:


> Jemand morgen am Start?





WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Ich schau mal rüber ...





stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich komm auch.





Alex0412 schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


----------



## Alex0412 (10. Januar 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> ... ich vergaß noch zu erwähnen, dass heute auch mit erhöhter Luftfeuchtigkeit zu rechnen ist



Matze, heute wurden Legenden geboren


----------



## Darkwing Duck (10. Januar 2016)

Nabend zusammen, wegen eines bevorstehenden Umzugs habe ich einen Rollentrainer zu verschenken. Wenn jemand prinzipiell Interesse hat, kann ich das Teil mal zusammenbauen und fotografieren. Grundsätzlich ist es so ähnlich aufgebaut wie eine "freie Rolle", allerdings wird der Lenker vorn eingehängt, so dass man nicht balancieren muss. Habe den Trainer selbst vor ein paar Jahren geschenkt bekommen, einmal getestet und mich dann doch für Schlamm bzw. Sofa im Winter entschieden


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Januar 2016)

Ähnlich einer Freien Rolle klingt grundsätzlich sehr interessant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkwing Duck (12. Januar 2016)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ähnlich einer Freien Rolle klingt grundsätzlich sehr interessant



So sieht das Teil aus:


----------



## gloshabigur (16. Januar 2016)

An die Frühschicht:
Welcher Schneemann fährt morgen?


----------



## matzinski (16. Januar 2016)

Ich. Wollen wir zum Ausschlafen mal auf 9:00 verschieben ? ... Hemminger Zeit natürlich ;-)


----------



## stefan64 (16. Januar 2016)

Bin dabei.
9:00 klingt gut.
Die Anreise wird eh länger dauern.


----------



## gloshabigur (16. Januar 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich. Wollen wir zum Ausschlafen mal auf 9:00 verschieben ? ... Hemminger Zeit natürlich ;-)


Ok, 09:00 HeZ am Fundament


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. Januar 2016)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Ok, 09:00 HeZ am Fundament


auch dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (16. Januar 2016)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> auch dabei ...


8:15 Abfahrt?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. Januar 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> 8:15 Abfahrt?


Jawollja


----------



## Alex0412 (23. Januar 2016)

Frühschicht zur gewohnten Zeit, oder macht ihr wieder Gleitzeit?


----------



## matzinski (23. Januar 2016)

Ich lasse morgen mal ausfallen.
Im Deister wird Biken ohne Spikes kaum möglich sein. Alles angetaut und spiegelglatt. 

Wahrscheinlich ist auch sonst keiner am Start.


----------



## Alex0412 (23. Januar 2016)

okay, dann kann ich ausschlafen


----------



## matzinski (30. Januar 2016)

Ich wäre morgen zur gewohnten Zeit (8:30 HZ) zur Frühschicht bereit. Wettermäßig schaut's akzeptabel aus.


----------



## samuel-l-k (30. Januar 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen um 10 Uhr Egestorf-Bahnhof oder Waldkater oder 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## matzinski (30. Januar 2016)

10:00 Eg.


----------



## Alex0412 (30. Januar 2016)

Leider nicht dabei, bin noch in München.


----------



## gloshabigur (30. Januar 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wettermäßig schaut's akzeptabel aus.



So isses  ...   und deshalb dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (30. Januar 2016)

Bin auch dabei.
Dank des heutigen Dauerregens sind die Trails ja bestens präpariert


----------



## damianfromhell (2. Februar 2016)

Wenn das Wetter Sonntag einigermaßen trocken von oben ist und nicht zu kühl könnte ich mich für ne ausfahrt begeistern. wer wäre da den mit von der partie? hardtail oder dickes fahrrad da bin ich flexibel


----------



## njoerd (3. Februar 2016)

Hardtail oder dickes Fahrrad? Was ist das denn für eine Frage? Das macht im Deister doch kein Unterschied


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Februar 2016)

Haha doch das hängt von ab ob ich Berg hoch flotter sein will xD


----------



## njoerd (4. Februar 2016)

flotter als wer?


----------



## damianfromhell (4. Februar 2016)

Als ich selbst mit dem dicken Rad xD


----------



## stefan64 (6. Februar 2016)

Wer ist denn morgen bei dr Frühschicht dabei?


----------



## HaJü__ (6. Februar 2016)

Ich!


----------



## matzinski (6. Februar 2016)

Ick ooch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (6. Februar 2016)

Dabei


----------



## Alex0412 (6. Februar 2016)

Da der Trend bei Kindergeburtstagen neuerdings zu vormittags geht, keine Frühschicht für mich. Denke so um 1400h an Spätschicht


----------



## gloshabigur (13. Februar 2016)

Is' morg'n Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (13. Februar 2016)

Ich bin morgen raus. Mache nur	ne Einradrunde.


----------



## damianfromhell (13. Februar 2016)

War heute wer im Deister? Sehr durchgeweicht?


----------



## stefan64 (13. Februar 2016)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Is' morg'n Frühschicht?


Ich würd fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. Februar 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich würd fahren.


ich würde es auch mal versuchen ...


----------



## gloshabigur (13. Februar 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich würd fahren.





WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> ich würde es auch mal versuchen ...



Na denn, bis 08:30


----------



## samuel-l-k (13. Februar 2016)

hallo zusammen,
ich will mal versuchen, morgen am BB zu sein.
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## jammerlappen (14. Februar 2016)

ziemlich


----------



## matzinski (20. Februar 2016)

Wer kommt morgen zur Frühschicht? Ich wär dabei, Tom auch.


----------



## stefan64 (20. Februar 2016)

Komme auch.


----------



## gloshabigur (20. Februar 2016)

Ich bin für morgen raus


----------



## Alex0412 (20. Februar 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Brook (22. Februar 2016)

Hey my friends, bereite mich hier drüben in Indien schon wieder auf die DEISTER TRAILS vor ... mental und brauche dafür noch ein paar Inputs in Form von - wie sieht die 4er Jumpline in Basche jetzt aus. War doch Ende letzten Jahres zerstört worden und dann haben mir verschiedene Stimmen geflüstert ... es würde wieder etwas stehen?! Die ersten 3 hab ich ja immer noch gut auf die Reihe bekommen, den letzten ... durchaus längeren ... leider nie :-(


----------



## matzinski (27. Februar 2016)

Frühschicht morgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (27. Februar 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen ?


si


----------



## gloshabigur (27. Februar 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Frühschicht morgen ?



Oui


----------



## samuel-l-k (27. Februar 2016)

Ja,
10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf?
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## matzinski (27. Februar 2016)

Geht klar.


----------



## stefan64 (27. Februar 2016)

Auch dabei


----------



## lcecube (29. Februar 2016)

Hi, 
Wollte fragen ob es jemanden gibt, der öfters den ü30 fährt und mich mal mitnehmen möchte
Komme aus NRW und fahre in der ersten Ferienwoche zu meinen Großeltern. Die wohnen direkt am Bahnhof in egestorf.

Mfg 
Fynn


----------



## reflux (29. Februar 2016)

Hab nen 650B LRS abzugeben. 
DT Swiss EX471 Felgen,Bitex Naben, schwarz, 15x100,142x12,XX1 Freilauf, auf alle gängigen Einbaumaße umrüstbar, Sapim CX Ray Speichen und ich würd noch einen 2,4er Hans Dampf und nen 2,4er Chunky Monkey drauflegen


----------



## gloshabigur (5. März 2016)

Frühschicht?


----------



## Alex0412 (5. März 2016)

Jap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (5. März 2016)

Yep


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (5. März 2016)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


si


----------



## stefan64 (5. März 2016)

Dabei


----------



## XTC-Rider (10. März 2016)

Wer vermisst sein Felt Virtue in schwarz.

Derjenige sollte sich bei der Polizei in Springe melden (05041-94290)

Ein Foto sollte demnächst auch bei www.leine-on.de zu sehen sein.


----------



## Bueni (12. März 2016)

Morgen Frühschicht ?  Bemerode wollte morgen mal wieder zu zweit kommen. 
Schalten kann ich auch wieder War allerdings nicht der Schaltzug


----------



## matzinski (12. März 2016)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (12. März 2016)

Dabei


----------



## stefan64 (12. März 2016)

Auch dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (12. März 2016)

Auch dabei ...


----------



## Toemmes (14. März 2016)

Fährt hier Jemand ein Liteville 601 MK3?


----------



## matzinski (14. März 2016)

Vor Mitte April wirst du da kein Glück haben - Zahnärzte halten doch Winterschlaf


----------



## vicangp (14. März 2016)

Toemmes schrieb:


> Fährt hier Jemand ein Liteville 601 MK3?



Habe zumindest am Samstag eins im Deister gesehen.


----------



## Toemmes (14. März 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Vor Mitte April wirst du da kein Glück haben - Zahnärzte halten doch Winterschlaf



Na ob sich bei dem Kommentar hier noch einer outen wird  ich bin gespannt....aber würde mich freuen! .... und ich bin übrigens kein Zahnarzt im Winterschlaf 



vicangp schrieb:


> Habe zumindest am Samstag eins im Deister gesehen.


Ja dann müsste doch auch hoffentlich einer hier vorhanden sein...oder zumindest einer der einen kennt der einen kennt.....usw....!


----------



## Cabalero (14. März 2016)

Toemmes schrieb:


> Fährt hier Jemand ein Liteville 601 MK3?


Was willst du den von dem? ...und muss es ein MK3 sein? zufällig weiß ich von einem MK2 das am Sa. unterwegs war.


----------



## Toemmes (15. März 2016)

Cabalero schrieb:


> Was willst du den von dem? ...und muss es ein MK3 sein? zufällig weiß ich von einem MK2 das am Sa. unterwegs war.



Ich würde es gerne mal probe fahren und mich mit demjenigen einfach darüber unterhalten....die Unterschiede zwischen MK2 und MK3 sind ja nicht so groß das dass auch eine Möglichkeit wäre. Weißt du denn welche Rahmengröße derjenige hat?


----------



## MasterAss (15. März 2016)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Neck Braces auf Freeride-Touren?

Da ich mittlerweile Familienpapa bin und ich doch fast alles z.b. auf dem Ladies fahre, überlege ich mir der Sicherheit wegen einen Leatt zu kaufen.

Da ich aber hautpsächlich Touren mit meinem Freerider fahre, stellt sich für mich die Frage wie zügig das an- und ausziehen geht und ob man das Teil gut im Evoc verstauen kann.

Außerdem wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar wo ich die Dinger anprobieren kann. Bike Infection?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. März 2016)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Neck Braces auf Freeride-Touren?
> Da ich mittlerweile Familienpapa bin und ich doch fast alles z.b. auf dem Ladies fahre, überlege ich mir der Sicherheit wegen einen Leatt zu kaufen.
> Da ich aber hautpsächlich Touren mit meinem Freerider fahre, stellt sich für mich die Frage wie zügig das an- und ausziehen geht und ob man das Teil gut im Evoc verstauen kann.
> Außerdem wäre ich für einen Tipp dankbar wo ich die Dinger anprobieren kann. Bike Infection?
> Danke!



Hi MadAss und alle anderen,
die meisten Familienväter machen erst mal halblang, bis der Zwerg sich selbst versorgen kann 
Hast du Bock auf Vereinsmitgliedschaft?
Aus den Beiträgen zahlen wir Streckenpflege (hilft Stürze zu verringern) und Schulung der Rettungskräfte (schnelle Hilfe, statt stundenlang im Wald liegen).

Als Ergänzung zur eigenen Schutzausrüstung eine Klasse Investition.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. März 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> die meisten Familienväter machen erst mal halblang,* bis der Zwerg sich selbst versorgen kann*


----------



## MasterAss (15. März 2016)

Jaja, Vereinsmitgliedschaft. Da haste mich... Ich habs vergessen. Fülle es doch gleich aus, aber nur wenn ich noch zur JHV kommen darf 

Und die Option mit dem halblang ist keine Option. CC mache ich im Winter genug und so ein bisschen Feelgood-Trailsurfen ist nix für mich. Es ist mir einfach zu langweilig.
Außerdem kann man auch bei halblang stürzen und auf den Kopp fallen...

Anyone mit Neck Brace Erfahrungen?


----------



## Darkwing Duck (15. März 2016)

Ich kann nur für mein ca. 3 Jahre altes Leatt Brace sprechen, mittlerweile gibt es ja noch etliche andere Hersteller und insbesondere mit den Atlas Braces sollten einige mit reichlich Erfahrung im Deister herumfahren. An- und ausziehen geht, wenn man es ein paar Mal gemacht hat, mit einem Handgriff, wenn du ohnehin vor jedem Uphill deinen Helm an den Rucksack bindest, dauert das nicht viel länger. In den Rucksack wirst du es, je nach Rucksack, wahrscheinlich nicht bekommen.

Was möchtest du ansonsten genauer wissen?

Wo man in oder um Hannover welche anprobieren kann, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Bis vor einiger Zeit hat der User @Pyrosteiner eine sehr kompetente Fernberatung durchgeführt und die Dinger auch zu guten Preisen im Bikemarkt verkauft, ich weiß aber nicht, ob er das noch macht, in seinen Anzeigen sind jedenfalls keine mehr. Irgendwo im Forum gibt es auch einen langen Thread, in dem viele Kombinationen von Braces und Jackets diskutiert werden.

Edit: ich sehe gerade, den Thread hast du bereits gefunden.


----------



## MasterAss (15. März 2016)

Danke für dein Feedback 
Ich würde den Brace vermutlich außen am Rucksack befestigen (Evoc FR Trail)

Ansonsten gucke ich mal auf die Antworten im DDD-Forum


----------



## Cabalero (15. März 2016)

Hey Roudy,

eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist ja auf jeden Fall eine super Sache. Drum wurde jetzt bei mir auch der erste Beitrag abgebucht. Aber Absicherung durch einen Verein geht doch irgendwie anders. 

Es wurde bestimmt auch schon lange und oft Diskutiert, aber weil ich noch neu bin frag ich trotzdem mal.

Wie ist es den mit der Teilnehme an Rennen bzw. das "ziehen" der Lizenz und der damit verbundene Versicherungsschutz über die Deisterfreunde? Ist das in Planung, oder schon lange vom Tisch weil es niemanden Interessiert und keiner dafür Zeit hat?

LG

... könnte wohl thematisch auch ins Deisterfreunde Forum passen?!


----------



## jammerlappen (15. März 2016)

.


----------



## Cabalero (15. März 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> .


...so im Sinne von: wurde schon Diskutiert und die Diskusion ist beendet PUNKT


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. März 2016)

Cabalero schrieb:


> Hey Roudy,
> 
> eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft ist ja auf jeden Fall eine super Sache. Drum wurde jetzt bei mir auch der erste Beitrag abgebucht. Aber Absicherung durch einen Verein geht doch irgendwie anders.
> 
> ...



Wir hatten das mal andiskutiert und uns dagegen entschieden.
Gedächtnisprotokoll ggf. unvollständig!

Hintergrund:
Der Verein als Betreiber der beiden offiziellen Strecken ist nicht als Sportverein eingetragen.
Die Eintragung als Sportverein würde die Pflichtmitgliedschaft im LandesSportBund und im Nds. Radsportverband mit sich bringen.
Das war damals mit Mehrkosten von rd. 25,-€ je Mitglied verbunden (lösgelöst vom Wunsch Rennen zu fahren und noch ohne Lizenzkosten) zusätzlich störte uns ein ellenlanger Strafenkatalog. Jeder Verein soll Mitglieder für Gremien, Ausschüsse und Konferenzen abstellen. Nichtteilnahme, Verspätung steht unter Strafe. Ebenso zahlt der Verein, wenn ein Mitglied zu spät zum Rennen erscheint, sich ummeldet etc.
Der Aufwand schien uns nicht gerechtfertigt.

Falls verstärkt Interesse besteht, empfehle ich einen TOP in der JHV einzubringen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (16. März 2016)

Cabalero schrieb:


> ...so im Sinne von: wurde schon Diskutiert und die Diskusion ist beendet PUNKT


Nee & sorry,  im Sinne von: Text geschrieben auf dem Handy und nach dem Klick auf Beitrag erstellen, war die Hälfte weg. Da hatte ich keine Lust mehr, alles neu zu schreiben..


----------



## Cabalero (16. März 2016)

Danke für die Antwort. Auch wenn ich erst mal im Verein ankommen möchte, ist es für mich auf jeden Fall interessant. Hätte ich bei der SSES Treuchtlingen noch einen Platz bekommen, wäre ich genau wegen dem Kram bei Soulrider e.V. Mitglied geworden. Ich freue mich zu hören daß das Thema nicht komplett ausgeschlossen ist. Ein Verein vor Ort hättet, neben dem Versicherung Kramm, ja auch ein paar andere Vorteile: gemeinsames Techniktraining, oder ggf. MTB spezifisches Kraft/Athletiktraining, gemeinsame Anreisen zu den Rennen aus Hannover usw. 

... vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Interesse und wir können das 2017 noch mal überlegen.


----------



## Trasul (18. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin 31 Jahre und komme aus Hameln, habe nun seit ein paar Wochen mein neues Enduro (Propain Tyee). Hier in Hameln ist es nicht ganz so spannend, wie bei euch im Deister, wo ich auch schon mal gefahren bin.

Gibt es zufällig welche aus Hameln die öfters mal im Deister unterwegs sind und bei denen ich mich anschließen könnte?

Ich brauche nun nicht zwangsläufig welche aus Hameln, wie sieht es denn sonst aus, gibt es irgendeine Truppe / Termin bei dem ich ab und an mitfahren könnte? Ich lese immer nur Frühschicht aber alles vor 11:30/12 dürfte mit Frühstück + Anfahrt schwer zu realisieren sein.
Wochenende oder ~16:30/17 Uhr dürfte aktuell auch eher in Frage kommen, da ich im Dunkeln unbekannte Trails sehr ungerne fahren möchte.

Lange fahre ich noch nicht, würde gerne nicht das klassische Cross Country fahren, sondern eher Enduro/Freeridiger unterwegs sein.
Ich weiss es gibt die zwei offiziellen Trails, aber nach einem Besuch im Deister war mir ziemlich schnell klar, das es auch Links und Rechts ziemliche nette Sachen gibt. Hier in Hameln langweile ich mich doch etwas.

Alleine will ich ungerne unterwegs sein, da ich mich doch ab und an nochmal überschätze und mich hinlege... davon abgesehen kenne ich ja die Trails nicht


----------



## LocoFanatic (18. März 2016)

Statusmeldung Barbie-Grab: 1 gefährlicher Stamm liegt hinter einem der Holzstapel. Alles andere konnten wir gestern zu viert wegräumen, Danke an euch anderen für die Hilfe!

Bin für Ostern auch wieder im Lande und will fahren. Wer kommt (bei entsprechendem Wetter) mit?


----------



## gloshabigur (19. März 2016)

Frühschicht?


----------



## stefan64 (19. März 2016)

Ja!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (19. März 2016)

Ja !


----------



## matzinski (19. März 2016)

No.


----------



## samuel-l-k (20. März 2016)

guten Morgen,
heute leider nicht, ich weile noch auf der Arbeit. Wie sieht's am nächsten (Oster)Sonntag aus? Da gibt's ja noch Punkte.
Uli


----------



## matzinski (20. März 2016)

O-Sonntag nein. Ostermontag wahrscheinlich.


----------



## exto (22. März 2016)

Ich werd Samstag oder Sonntag nach einem Jahr Abstinenz mal wieder in den Deister fahren. Hat vielleicht jemand von den alten Kämpfern Lust auf ne gemeinsame Runde?

Ich werd Fat und Singlespeed unterwegs sein. Wird also eher n bisschen gemütlich 

Wie gesagt: Tag steht noch nicht fest, aber Start ist um 11 am Spochtplatz B. Ein, zwei Trails im Westen, dann rüber, ein, zwei Trails und wieder zurück.


----------



## samuel-l-k (23. März 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht und Exto,
in der Hoffnung, am Osterwochenende nicht plötzlich zur Arbeit gerufen zu werden, würde ich gerne am Sonntag fahren. Wer käme noch dazu?
Uli


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. März 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht und Exto,
> in der Hoffnung, am Osterwochenende nicht plötzlich zur Arbeit gerufen zu werden, würde ich gerne am Sonntag fahren. Wer käme noch dazu?
> Uli


ich wäre auch eher für Sonntag ...


----------



## njoerd (23. März 2016)

Trasul schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich bin 31 Jahre und komme aus Hameln, habe nun seit ein paar Wochen mein neues Enduro (Propain Tyee). Hier in Hameln ist es nicht ganz so spannend, wie bei euch im Deister, wo ich auch schon mal gefahren bin.
> 
> Gibt es zufällig welche aus Hameln die öfters mal im Deister unterwegs sind und bei denen ich mich anschließen könnte?
> ...





LocoFanatic schrieb:


> Statusmeldung Barbie-Grab: 1 gefährlicher Stamm liegt hinter einem der Holzstapel. Alles andere konnten wir gestern zu viert wegräumen, Danke an euch anderen für die Hilfe!
> 
> Bin für Ostern auch wieder im Lande und will fahren. Wer kommt (bei entsprechendem Wetter) mit?



tut ihr euch doch mal zusammen


----------



## Trasul (23. März 2016)

Leider scheint das Wetter ja eher nach dauerregen auszusehen
Hätte aber sehr Lust am Freitag oder die Woche ab Montag ( hab die Woche Urlaub) mir mal den Deister als zukünftiges Bikerevier anzuschauen.
Gibt es Gleichgesinnten die kein Problem haben bisschen Fremdenführer zu spielen ? 

Sonntagmorgen kann ich leider nicht


----------



## exto (23. März 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht und Exto,
> in der Hoffnung, am Osterwochenende nicht plötzlich zur Arbeit gerufen zu werden, würde ich gerne am Sonntag fahren. Wer käme noch dazu?
> Uli



Ihr seid mir definitiv zu früh unterwegs. Is mein einziges freies Wochenende diesen Monat. Da werd ich sicher nicht mit den Hühnern aufstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (24. März 2016)

Ich wollte am Montag oder Dienstag auch in den Deister, auch wenn es evtl. ein bischen regnen sollte 

Fahre meist so 20-30 km, Maximum waren 1000 hm auf einer Tour.

Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte --> PN


----------



## gloshabigur (25. März 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht und Exto,
> in der Hoffnung, am Osterwochenende nicht plötzlich zur Arbeit gerufen zu werden, würde ich gerne am Sonntag fahren. Wer käme noch dazu?
> Uli



Sonntag ist ok, Startzeit wie immer?
Uli, wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## samuel-l-k (25. März 2016)

hi Michael,
10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf, wenn es recht ist. Sollte ich ganz früh aus dem Bett fallen (eher weniger wahrscheinlich), wäre ich um 08:30 Uhr am Benther Berg.
Mit Exto könnten wir uns doch später noch irgendwo treffen?!
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## exto (25. März 2016)

Nachdem ich heute mal wieder 25 Kilometer sozusagen unter Wasser unterwegs war, sagt für mich der Wetterbericht ganz klar Samstag!

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß am Sonntag!


----------



## LocoFanatic (25. März 2016)

Schade exto. Ich bin morgen bestenfalls am Nachmittag unterwegs. Und Sonntag dann erst NACH dem Osterfrühstück, sonst hätte ich mich gerne mal an die Frühschicht-Fahrer gehängt...
Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## gloshabigur (26. März 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hi Michael,
> 10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf, wenn es recht ist. Sollte ich ganz früh aus dem Bett fallen (eher weniger wahrscheinlich), wäre ich um 08:30 Uhr am Benther Berg.
> Mit Exto könnten wir uns doch später noch irgendwo treffen?!
> Bis dann,
> Uli



Ok, bis morgen.


----------



## gloshabigur (28. März 2016)

Moin.
Zum Ende des Winterpokals fällt mir ein, dass ich noch ein paar Fotos habe.

Frühschicht im Winter:






































Jetzt ist erstmal Sonne angesagt.


----------



## gloshabigur (2. April 2016)

Jemand morgen früh auf Schicht ?


----------



## matzinski (2. April 2016)

Bin noch ein wenig erkältet. Entscheide mich morgen früh spontan. Vieleicht auch nur BB, GB Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WeisstSchonWer (2. April 2016)

Ich versuch's mal wieder


----------



## Bueni (3. April 2016)

WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal wieder


Bemerode ist raus, sind noch auf Party


WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal wieder


----------



## matzinski (3. April 2016)

Hab verpennt. Fahre später 'nen Ründchen.


----------



## burnerbaum (4. April 2016)

Ich war gestern mal wieder im Deister unterwegs. Auf ca. der Hälfte der Rakete saß eine Dame im Faltstuhl und hat offensichtlich Mountainbiker gezählt. Weiß jemand was es damit auf sich hat?


----------



## damianfromhell (4. April 2016)

Des okay. Die zählen um zu sehen wie hoch der Deister frequentiert wird denke um wirtschaftliches Potential zu errechnen.

Ist zumindest mein Gedanke dazu


----------



## vicangp (4. April 2016)

Habe kurz mit einem Zähler am Farnweg gesprochen. Die sind von einem Ingenieur-Büro beauftragt worden, um statistische Daten über die Trailnutzung zu erheben. Geht wohl auch darum, ob das Wegenetz ausreicht oder nicht. So zumindest seine Worte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haukejunior (4. April 2016)

Ich war Gestern auch da und habe die Leute sitzen gesehen. Und vor 3 Wochen habe ich mit jemanden gesprochen der Meinte das sie am Überlegen sind für die Strecken den Naturschutz oder wie es hieß aufzuheben was es ermöglichen würde Northshore Trails zu bauen. Ich denke diese Zählung könnte da auch etwas bewirken.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. April 2016)

Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ich war Gestern auch da und habe die Leute sitzen gesehen. Und vor 3 Wochen habe ich mit jemanden gesprochen der Meinte das sie am Überlegen sind für die Strecken den Naturschutz oder wie es hieß aufzuheben was es ermöglichen würde Northshore Trails zu bauen. Ich denke diese Zählung könnte da auch etwas bewirken.





burnerbaum schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal wieder im Deister unterwegs. Auf ca. der Hälfte der Rakete saß eine Dame im Faltstuhl und hat offensichtlich Mountainbiker gezählt. Weiß jemand was es damit auf sich hat?





damianfromhell schrieb:


> Des okay. Die zählen um zu sehen wie hoch der Deister frequentiert wird denke um wirtschaftliches Potential zu errechnen.
> Ist zumindest mein Gedanke dazu





vicangp schrieb:


> Habe kurz mit einem Zähler am Farnweg gesprochen. Die sind von einem Ingenieur-Büro beauftragt worden, um statistische Daten über die Trailnutzung zu erheben. Geht wohl auch darum, ob das Wegenetz ausreicht oder nicht. So zumindest seine Worte.





Haukejunior schrieb:


> Ich war Gestern auch da und habe die Leute sitzen gesehen. Und vor 3 Wochen habe ich mit jemanden gesprochen der Meinte das sie am Überlegen sind für die Strecken den Naturschutz oder wie es hieß aufzuheben was es ermöglichen würde Northshore Trails zu bauen. Ich denke diese Zählung könnte da auch etwas bewirken.



Seit mehreren Jahren finden diese Zählungen statt. Es ging in der Vergangenheit um die "Überprüfung" der Wirksamkeit der öffentlichen Strecken.
@Haukejunior : selbst auf den bereits öffentlichen Strecken Ü30 & Ladies sind NorthShore Elemente verboten.
Leider sind die Zählenden in der Vergangenheit eher nicht in die Hintergründe der Aufgabe eingeweiht. Wozu auch, die sollen ja nur zählen.
Die Interpretation findet im Büro statt.
Zu den bisherigen Zählungen, deren Ergbnisse dem deisterfreun.de e.V. vorliegen, gibt es Informationen auf der JHV im April.

Insgesamt sollte man(n) die Kontakte etwas kritischer bewerten!

Leider noch...


----------



## matzinski (4. April 2016)

Leider sind derzeit 50% der "öffentlichen" Strecken gesperrt. Das wird bei der Interpretation der gemessenen Zahlen zu berücksichtigen sein.
Hoffentlich wird daran gedacht. ;-)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. April 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Leider sind derzeit 50% der "öffentlichen" Strecken gesperrt. Das wird bei der Interpretation der gemessenen Zahlen zu berücksichtigen sein.
> Hoffentlich wird daran gedacht. ;-)


Dafür sorge ich schon 
Erbsenzählerei ist mein Steckenpferd


----------



## Madeba (4. April 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Leider sind derzeit 50% der "öffentlichen" Strecken gesperrt...


...was trotz Absperrung gelegentlich ignoriert wird. Am Donnerstag habe ich dort ganz frische Reifenspuren gesehen. :daumenrunter:


----------



## damianfromhell (4. April 2016)

Jo leider fahren da trotzdem Leute


----------



## FastFabi93 (4. April 2016)

Ist denn schon bekannt, wann die Strecke wieder freigegeben wird ?


----------



## Madeba (4. April 2016)

so wie es dort aussah, wird die Streckenmeisterei einige Tage für die Instandsetzung benötigen, nachdem die Holzarbeiten abgeschlossen sind. Und am Donnerstag lag noch jede Menge unsortiertes, geschlagenes Fichtenstammholz in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Trail. Beim Rücken werden vermutlich noch weitere Schäden anfallen. Der Abschnitt in der ersten Fichtenabteilung sieht für mich als Bauunsachverständigen  ziemlich übel aus...

Ist zwar alles fahrbar , aber sicher nicht so wie mehrheitlich gewünscht


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. April 2016)

Ich habe noch keine Freigabe für die Strecke bekommen. Dauert noch etwas, bis die Aufräumarbeiten beginnen. 
Und dann wird es wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis die Aufräumarbeiten abgeschlossen sind. 
Für größere Arbeitseinsätze werde ich Termine bekannt geben. Es liegt dann auch bissel an Euch, wie schnell man dort wieder fahren kann. 
Aber erstmal schauen, wie groß die Schäden wirklich sind.


----------



## Haukejunior (5. April 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Seit mehreren Jahren finden diese Zählungen statt. Es ging in der Vergangenheit um die "Überprüfung" der Wirksamkeit der öffentlichen Strecken.
> @Haukejunior : selbst auf den bereits öffentlichen Strecken Ü30 & Ladies sind NorthShore Elemente verboten.
> Leider sind die Zählenden in der Vergangenheit eher nicht in die Hintergründe der Aufgabe eingeweiht. Wozu auch, die sollen ja nur zählen.
> Die Interpretation findet im Büro statt.
> ...




Ich kann nur das wiedergeben was ich gehört habe. Aber ich werde es verfolgen um zu sehen was nun wirklich bei rauskam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (9. April 2016)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. April 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Ich muss feiern ... ;-)


----------



## gloshabigur (9. April 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Dabei


----------



## matzinski (10. April 2016)

Mist, ich hab' schon wieder Schnött. Bin raus.


----------



## MasterAss (14. April 2016)

Falls jemand mein Follow-Up zum Thema Nackenschutz und Tourentauglichkeit interessiert:
Nackenschutz

Gestern war die Jungfernfahrt auf dem neuen ü30  Super geworden Leute!


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2016)

Schnött ist weg. Bin daher tourentauglich, auch ohne Nackenschutz, und daher morgen auf Schicht.


----------



## Alex0412 (16. April 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Schnött ist weg. Bin daher tourentauglich...


Zwar ohne Schnött, dafür immer noch mit Rippenprellung. Vielleicht nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. April 2016)

Ich muss noch mal feiern ...


----------



## gloshabigur (16. April 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Schnött ist weg. Bin daher tourentauglich, auch ohne Nackenschutz, und daher morgen auf Schicht.



Diese Woche leider auch nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (23. April 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen 10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## matzinski (23. April 2016)

Ja, passt. Bin dabei. ...und 8:30 BB.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (23. April 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ja, passt. Bin dabei. ...und 8:30 BB.


Kurz vor Acht Hemmingen ...


----------



## stefan64 (23. April 2016)

;-) Da mich die Teamleitung schon angezählt hat (-; bin ich morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Janemann (6. Mai 2016)

Moin!
Habe mit einem Kumpel vor morgen eine Tour um Deister zu machen, war schon Jahre nicht mehr in Deister, leider verzogen. Grabweg, Ladies only ist mir noch bekannt....
Wo ist der interessanteste Startpunkt?
Hat jemand ein Tour Vorschlag?
Danke


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Mai 2016)

Hey Janemann,

hier findest Du die offiziellen Trails: http://deisterfreun.de/

Parken kann man nachwievor an Waldkater und Pass oder auch am Bahnhof Egestorf!

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janemann (6. Mai 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Hey Janemann,
> 
> hier findest Du die offiziellen Trails: http://deisterfreun.de/
> 
> ...





Danke


----------



## gloshabigur (7. Mai 2016)

Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (7. Mai 2016)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht?


Bin im Urlaub ...


----------



## Curbmit (20. Mai 2016)

Aloha. Morgen jemand unterwegs? Mein Kollege u ich sind morgen früh um 9/10 Uhr am Start. Kommen beide aus Hamburg u möchten mal etwas anderes als die Harburger Berge sehen. Angedacht war der Parkplatz Am waldkater. Über einen trailguide wären wir über glücklich 

Rinngehauen erstmal
Stefan


----------



## schappi (20. Mai 2016)

fahrt erstmal zu den offiziellen Trails
http://deisterfreun.de Hier findet ihr die .
Dort werdet ihr ortskundige finden, die euch dann noch mehr zeigen können. Wenn ihr dann noch Dampfd auf dem Kessel habt
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## dkc-live (20. Mai 2016)

Wieviel Strecke wollt ihr machen? Ich war zwar erst einmal dort. Hätte durchaus Lust.
Trails findet man eigentlich recht einfach.


----------



## Curbmit (20. Mai 2016)

Kein plan. Denk mal es wird nicht soviel werden. 30km evtl? Ganz entspannt. Wie gesagt, deister ist Neuland für uns. Das wird eher eine Orientierungsfahrt . Ein paar Trails wollten wir aber trotzdem schon shredden


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. Mai 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wieviel Strecke wollt ihr machen? Ich war zwar erst einmal dort. Hätte durchaus Lust.
> Trails findet man eigentlich recht einfach.


Willst du deinen " Joghurt Becher " zerschreddern?


----------



## dkc-live (21. Mai 2016)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Willst du deinen " Joghurt Becher " zerschreddern?


hab auch ein Enduro  aber auf den wellentrails würde der becher laune machen.

aber das wetter ist heute so gut ich werde etwas konditionstraining machen. also kein deister.

viel spaß


----------



## gloshabigur (21. Mai 2016)

Jemand morgen am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (21. Mai 2016)

Jepp.


----------



## samuel-l-k (21. Mai 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
ja, wie schon mit Matze besprochen 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf. Habe dann Marvin mit am Start (Freds Sohn).
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (21. Mai 2016)

Jepp


----------



## stefan64 (21. Mai 2016)

Bin auch am Start


----------



## stefan64 (28. Mai 2016)

Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (28. Mai 2016)

Ja, dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (28. Mai 2016)

Auch


----------



## gloshabigur (28. Mai 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Frühschicht?



Auch.


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Juni 2016)

War jemand die letzten Tage auf dem Ü30 und kann mal berichten, wie es dort nach dem ganzen Regen aussieht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (4. Juni 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen 8:30 Uhr oben am Benther Berg.
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (4. Juni 2016)

Jupp


----------



## matzinski (4. Juni 2016)

Yep.


----------



## Alex0412 (4. Juni 2016)

Bin aufgrund von Terminen etwas eher unterwegs, vielleicht fährt man sich ja über den Weg.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (4. Juni 2016)

Jepp


----------



## stefan64 (4. Juni 2016)

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. Juni 2016)

Morgen jemand mit dem Enduro im Deister unterwegs? Hätte Lust! Mein Tag ist frei planbar 
(ich bin nicht uphillscheu )


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. Juni 2016)

Hier !

Start etwa 14 Uhr am Waldkater


----------



## dkc-live (11. Juni 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Hier !
> 
> Start etwa 14 Uhr am Waldkater


Sorry da hab ich schon geschlafen .
Weiß noch nicht ganz ob ich es schaffe. bis wann brauchst du bescheid?
Hatte heute früh schon was geplant. steht aber noch nicht 100%


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Juni 2016)

Entweder bist du da oder eben nicht 
Hab nen neonorangenen Rahmen,  gelb-grünes Trikot und einen schwarzen Helm. Einfach anquatschen


----------



## gloshabigur (11. Juni 2016)

Morgen, zur frühen Stunde... 
... jemand mit dem Radl unterwegs?


----------



## matzinski (11. Juni 2016)

Tom und ich sind dabei.


----------



## stefan64 (18. Juni 2016)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (18. Juni 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Jepp


----------



## matzinski (18. Juni 2016)

Nope. Für misch net.


----------



## gloshabigur (18. Juni 2016)

Dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Juni 2016)

Für kurzentschlossene:
Heute ab 18 Uhr - 2-3h radeln ab Bredenbeck-Parkplatz
Kein Downhill, kein Enduro nur radeln.


----------



## samuel-l-k (24. Juni 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
wie schaut's aus am Sonntag? Wie und wohin ich anreise, ist noch offen. Ansonsten bis Sonntag, wahrscheinlich auch mit Marvin.
Uli


----------



## samuel-l-k (25. Juni 2016)

hallo,
wir sind dann morgen um 8:30 Uhr oben am Benther Berg.
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (25. Juni 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo,
> wir sind dann morgen um 8:30 Uhr oben am Benther Berg.
> Bis dann,
> Uli



Gentleman.

To make my reply, herewith I announce my participation in tomorrow's Frühschicht.

Sincerely yours
gloshabigur


----------



## demlak (29. Juni 2016)

aloha... man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich die 531 Seiten nicht lese.. =)
im Eingangsposting ist es auch nicht sonderlich informativ.. daher die direkte Frage: wofür dieser Thread? Geht es hier um Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen Fahren? Um lokale Tipps? Allgemeiner Austausch zum Deister? etc..
vielleicht hat wer eine kurze info =)

Ich selbst wohne in Hannover und bin sehr daran interessiert im Deister zu fahren.. und Leute kennenzulernen..

Wo sollte man anfangen?
(Vor allem wenn man mit Öffis anreist)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> aloha... man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich die 531 Seiten nicht lese.. =)
> im Eingangsposting ist es auch nicht sonderlich informativ.. daher die direkte Frage: wofür dieser Thread? Geht es hier um Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen Fahren? Um lokale Tipps? Allgemeiner Austausch zum Deister? etc..
> vielleicht hat wer eine kurze info =)
> 
> ...


Hai,

dieser Thread ist schon die dritte oder vierte Verlängerung des ursprünglich aus 2006 stammenden.
Deshalb fehlt inzwischen so was wie eine vollständige Einleitung  
Es geht hier immer um alles. Je nachdem was du einbringst. 
Mit Öffis empfiehlt sich Wennigsen als Start. (Ohne Egestorf und Springe vernachlässigen zu wollen.

Die Frühschicht ist sehr konsequent darin Ihre Touren hier zu posten.
Andere weniger.
Dienstags fährt eine Truppe ab Wennigsen/Bredenbeck
Mittwoch ab Hohenbostel
Am Sonntag starte ich mit einer Gruppe am Wennigsen Waldkater und zeige ein bischen was.

Ich denke, überall bist du gern gesehen, kannst dich rantasten und reinschnuppern und schon biste drin 

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## tmf_superhero (30. Juni 2016)

In Hohenbostel startete mal eine Tour @roudy_da_tree , falls du die Bike Infection Tour meinst.
Das ist aber leider etwas im Sande verlaufen.
@demlak Ansonsten sowie roudy es gesagt hat, am Wochenende am Waldkater (Wennigsen) oder der Sportplatz in Barsingausen (neben der Deister Freilicht Bühne).


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Juni 2016)

tmf_superhero schrieb:


> In Hohenbostel startete mal eine Tour @roudy_da_tree , falls du die Bike Infection Tour meinst.
> Das ist aber leider etwas im Sande verlaufen.
> @demlak Ansonsten sowie roudy es gesagt hat, am Wochenende am Waldkater (Wennigsen) oder der Sportplatz in Barsingausen (neben der Deister Freilicht Bühne).


Vorgestern hat mir jemand berichtet, dass sich mindestens Teile der Truppe in alter Gewohnheit weiter Mittwochs treffen.


----------



## demlak (30. Juni 2016)

na, das klingt doch gut.. da werd ich mich bestimmt mal einklinken.. aber nicht vor dem 8.7. =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (1. Juli 2016)

Eure/n Wunschtermin/e haben sich herauskristallisiert und lauten für die Tour im Osten: 28.8.2016 bzw. im Westen: 7.8.2016
Wer sich anmelden möchte macht das am besten auf facebook (dann haben die auch praktischerweise gleich eure Seelen) oder doodle oder sagt H I E R Bescheid.
Hier geht's zur Umfrage für die Tour ab Wennigsen am 28.8.2016:
http://doodle.com/poll/8biepayfw86kt22u
Deisterkreisel im Westen am 7.8.2016:
http://doodle.com/poll/zkdfdzh5i72k3z8f


----------



## demlak (1. Juli 2016)

infolink für neulinge? was für ne tour? was für wünsche?


----------



## jammerlappen (1. Juli 2016)

Tour im Westdeister

Tour im Ostdeister


----------



## demlak (1. Juli 2016)

klingt danach, als wärs zu anspruchsvoll für mich als anfänger...


----------



## Unplugged (1. Juli 2016)

Warst Du noch nie im Deister? Also wenn Du schon mal ein paar Trails gefahren bist, kannst Du am 28. ruhig mitkommen, wir achten dann schon auf Dich. Die Tour im Westen wird allerdings wirklich anspruchsvoller.


----------



## demlak (1. Juli 2016)

bisher war ich noch nich im deister.. 
bin gestern ein bisxhen über den benther berg.. das war aber eher langweilig.. oder ich hab die interessanten stellen nicht gefunden...
ansonsten etwas singletrail beim sandsteinbruch obernkirchen.. und halt eilenriede...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2016)

Ich habe leider kein Facebook aber am 08.07 wäre ich gerne mal dabei. Oder ist das nur für Vereinsmitglieder? (war auch erst 2 mal dort )


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Juli 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich habe leider kein Facebook aber am 08.07 wäre ich gerne mal dabei. Oder ist das nur für Vereinsmitglieder? (war auch erst 2 mal dort )


Du meinst den 7.8. ?


----------



## dkc-live (2. Juli 2016)

Genau den mein ich. Zahlendreher


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> bisher war ich noch nicht im Deister..
> bin gestern ein bisxhen über den benther berg.. das war aber eher langweilig.. oder ich hab die interessanten stellen nicht gefunden...
> ansonsten etwas singletrail beim sandsteinbruch obernkirchen.. und halt eilenriede...



...ein..bischen und ...etwas... kann auf einer langen Tour schnell zur Ernüchterung führen.
Wenn @Unplugged die Westtour für anspruchsvoller hält, solltest du erstmal die im Osten mitnehmen.
Oder dich zum schnuppern den Runden Dienstags ab Bredenbeck und/oder Mittwochs ab Hohenbostel anschließen.

Bis dann
Roudy


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2016)

wie meinst du das mit der Ernüchterung?

p.s. Obernkirchen hat echt Laune gemacht.. da gabs schon ein paar anspruchsvolle Stellen


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juli 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> wie meinst du das mit der Ernüchterung?
> 
> p.s. Obernkirchen hat echt Laune gemacht.. da gabs schon ein paar anspruchsvolle Stellen


Dann sind die im Deister aber sehr anspruchsvoll  
Bückeberg kann auch mal Spaß machen, aber das ist technisch kein Vergleich mit dem Deister und trockener ist es da auch immer


----------



## Downhillfaller (4. Juli 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich habe leider kein Facebook aber am 08.07 wäre ich gerne mal dabei. Oder ist das nur für Vereinsmitglieder? (war auch erst 2 mal dort )


Vielleicht kann unser Medienbeauftragter, Pressesprecher, Kanzlersprecher oder einfach nur ein Jammerlappen   was dazu sagen? 
Ich hab keine Ahnung,  aber ich glaube wenn du ne Runde am Ende schmeißt,  passt das


----------



## demlak (4. Juli 2016)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Dann sind die im Deister aber sehr anspruchsvoll
> Bückeberg kann auch mal Spaß machen, aber das ist technisch kein Vergleich mit dem Deister und trockener ist es da auch immer



ach.. ich komm einfach mal mit und lass mich überraschen... bringt ja nix, sich vorher das ganze schön/kaputt-zureden =)

Ich werd mich aber vermutlich schon nächste woche einfach mal zum deister begeben und mal etwas rumgucken...


----------



## jammerlappen (5. Juli 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Ich habe leider kein Facebook aber am 08.07 wäre ich gerne mal dabei. Oder ist das nur für Vereinsmitglieder? (war auch erst 2 mal dort )


Ich habe leider auch kein Facebook  
Klar kannst du einfach so mitfahren, aber wegen des Überblicks über die Teilnehmerzahl, wäre es super,  sich auf doodle oder im anderen Thread anzumelden.


----------



## demlak (5. Juli 2016)

warum sagt ihr "leider"? =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (5. Juli 2016)

Schon gesehen? Lasst mal ein like bei dem Video, vielleicht schaffen wir ja noch ein Video der Woche...


----------



## demlak (8. Juli 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Am Sonntag starte ich mit einer Gruppe am Wennigsen Waldkater und zeige ein bischen was.
> 
> Ich denke, überall bist du gern gesehen, kannst dich rantasten und reinschnuppern und schon biste drin
> 
> ...



Hey,..
war das auf den letzten Sonntag oder auf jeden Sonntag bezogen? =)
Oder ums auf den Punkt zu bringen: Was ist mit diesem Sonntag?


----------



## stefan64 (9. Juli 2016)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## demlak (9. Juli 2016)

hab mich just vor einer minute zum biken auf dem bückeberg verabredet.. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/biken-im-bueckeberg.769818/page-4#post-13923695


----------



## matzinski (9. Juli 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (9. Juli 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?


Jawollja


----------



## gloshabigur (9. Juli 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Morgen Frühschicht?



Mit bei, da.


----------



## Netti1969 (11. Juli 2016)

Hi, 
ich war die letzten 2 Wochenenden im Deister unterwegs, nur die normalen geschotterten Wege. An 2-3 Stellen wars mir zu steil und ich mußte schieben. Zu Hause haben wir ein kleines Wäldchen mir ein paar Hügeln, sonst fahre ich überwiegend im Wald und Feldmark. Habe ca ein Jahr pausiert und vor ein paar Wochen wieder angefangen zu fahren. 
Nun würde ich mich gerne am 28.8. beim Deisterkreiseln oder mal der Gruppe Sonntags vom Waldkater aus, anschliessen, damit ich schöne Strecken finde und auch nicht immer alleine fahren muss.
Wieviel Kondition braucht man, um bei euch mithalten zu können, will ja auch niemanden aufhalten....
Ich habe hier und bei den Deisterfreunden viel gelesen, verstehe nur die Hälfte....wieviel fahrt ihr denn auf diesen Touren abseits der geschotterten Wege? Da habe ich mich bislang noch nicht rangetraut....und daher keinerlei Erfahrung.
Viele Grüße
Annette


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juli 2016)

Netti1969 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war die letzten 2 Wochenenden im Deister unterwegs, nur die normalen geschotterten Wege. An 2-3 Stellen wars mir zu steil und ich mußte schieben. Zu Hause haben wir ein kleines Wäldchen mir ein paar Hügeln, sonst fahre ich überwiegend im Wald und Feldmark. Habe ca ein Jahr pausiert und vor ein paar Wochen wieder angefangen zu fahren.
> Nun würde ich mich gerne am 28.8. beim Deisterkreiseln oder mal der Gruppe Sonntags vom Waldkater aus, anschliessen, damit ich schöne Strecken finde und auch nicht immer alleine fahren muss.
> Wieviel Kondition braucht man, um bei euch mithalten zu können, will ja auch niemanden aufhalten....
> ...


Hi Anette, aufhalten sollte kein Problem sein. Nicht immer geht es darum möglichst schnell zu sein.
Trotz allem ist eine gewisse Grundkondition hilfreich.
Sonntags gibt es "noch" keinen regelmäßigen Termin. Aus deinen Worte interpretiere ich jedoch, dass die letzte Sonntagsrunde dir wenig gefallen hätte. Wir waren insgesamt 4,5 Stunden unterwegs. Sind viel bergauf gefahren und auf schmalen Wegen, die sichere Fahrtechnik in steilen Gelände erfordern wieder bergab.
Der Termin am 28.08. bietet dir die Möglichkeit reinzuschnuppern. In einer großen Gruppe reduziert sich das Tempo von selbst. Bis dahin solltest du auf jeden Fall viel fahren und zumindest mal versuchen den Ü30 runter zu rollen (kein Übermut!)
Bergab geht es üblicherweise nur auf Wegen dieser Art.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netti1969 (12. Juli 2016)

Hi,
vielen Dank für Deine schnelle Antwort!
Ja, nur Schotter zu fahren ist auch i-wie langweilig, reizen würde mich so ein "schmaler Weg bergab" schon. Frage mich aber, ob ich dem schon gewachsen bin....werde mich und mein Bike mal langsam am Ü30 testen. 
Dann merke ich mir den 28.8. zum schnuppern mal vor. Muss ich mich noch i-wo anmelden?
VG


----------



## Darko_Pancev (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, ich lasse mich gerade in der Kaufberatung hinsichtlich der Rahmengröße eines Canyon Nerve AL 8.9 beraten...soll ich das in der mittleren Größe L oder der großen Größe XL bestellen?

Optimal wäre es, wenn ich ein 29er Nerve in L oder XL mal kurz in (der Region) Hannover probesitzen könnte. Würde mir jemand von euch sowas anbieten oder weiß, wo das geht?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Juli 2016)

Manchmal ist kopfschütteln zu wenig. Zumindest wenn es nur der eigene ist 

Wir haben auf den Grenzweg frische Spuren von mindestens einer Motocross Maschine gesehen.

Haltet bitte die Augen auf, der Vogel muss ja noch an anderen Stellen im Wald rumfahren.
Ebenso ein blauer VW Bus aus Minden, den wir weit ab von allen Parkplätzen mit einen MTB auf dem Heckträger gesehen haben.

Kollegen!!!
Lasst es!!!


----------



## stefan64 (16. Juli 2016)

Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## matzinski (16. Juli 2016)

Ich


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (16. Juli 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Ich


auch, aber nur kurze Runde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (20. Juli 2016)

Mahlzeit,
fährt jemand heute um 19:00 bei der ehem. Bikeinfection- Runde mit?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Juli 2016)

blumully schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> fährt jemand heute um 19:00 bei der ehem. Bikeinfection- Runde mit?



Frank!
Wo warst du die ganzen Jahre?

Hast du Pause gemacht?

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2016)

Frühschicht ???


----------



## matzinski (24. Juli 2016)

Nö, heute nicht. Wir waren gestern auf 7 summits Runde mit den Radikalen.


----------



## matzinski (24. Juli 2016)

... das reicht für dieses Wochenende.


----------



## hoerman2201 (24. Juli 2016)

glaub ich gerne


----------



## matzinski (30. Juli 2016)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Frühschicht ???


Morgen auf jeden Fall. Wer noch?


----------



## stefan64 (30. Juli 2016)

Ikke, wa.


----------



## gloshabigur (30. Juli 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen auf jeden Fall. Wer noch?



Dabei


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (30. Juli 2016)

Auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (31. Juli 2016)

Heute die Ü30 und den Ladys Only das erste mal ausprobiert und rangetastet. Großes Lob an die Erbauer!


----------



## jammerlappen (31. Juli 2016)

Ich sage mal stellvertretend Danke! Auch für die heute erhaltene Spende!!!


----------



## Darko_Pancev (31. Juli 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Heute die Ü30 und den Ladys Only das erste mal ausprobiert und rangetastet. Großes Lob an die Erbauer!


Den Ü30 bin ich heute bei meiner 2. MTB-Tour das erste Mal langsam runtergerollert. Schon geil, was da angelegt ist. Das Bike könnte da auf jeden Fall deutlich schneller runtergetrieben werden als ich es mir derzeit traue.

Ich fand aber auch die Wege rund um die Mooshütte, Cäcilienhöhe und Teufelsbrücke schön und selbst die Rückfahrt nach Hannover über den Gehrdener und Benther Berg hat Spaß gemacht. Mountainbiking, ich komme!


----------



## silent_silver (1. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, würde mich gerne der nächsten Runde anschließen, gerne auch abends unter der Woche. 
Gibt's schon Termine oder spontane Radler?  

Viele Grüße, 
Mathias


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. August 2016)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, würde mich gerne der nächsten Runde anschließen, gerne auch abends unter der Woche.
> Gibt's schon Termine oder spontane Radler?
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Mathias


Dienstags 18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck/Wennigsen
Mittwochs 18 Uhr ab Hohenbostel/Barsinghausen

Heute Witterungsbeding eher nicht.


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2016)

Wie lang seit ihr unterwegs? Würde auch gerne mal von Celle rumkommen


----------



## silent_silver (3. August 2016)

Das Wetter soll am Wochenende gut werden, ist was geplant?
Wann und wo, ich bin da


----------



## jammerlappen (3. August 2016)

Deisterkreisel!


----------



## silent_silver (3. August 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Deisterkreisel!


Gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evernorth (3. August 2016)

Moin zusammen, 
ich bin spontan mal wieder in der Gegend und will morgen nach Möglichkeit in den Deister. Ne runde Enduro Tour. Hat jemand vielleicht zufällig Zeit und Lust morgen mit zukommen? Zeitlich bin ich recht flexibel! 

Ride on


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. August 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Wie lang seit ihr unterwegs? Würde auch gerne mal von Celle rumkommen



Meist so 2,5-3h,,,rund 30km,,,700Hm


----------



## stefan64 (6. August 2016)

Wer ist morgen dabei?


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (6. August 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen dabei?


Ich ...


----------



## gloshabigur (6. August 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Wer ist morgen dabei?



Wobei?
.
.
.
Ach ja, Sonntag
.
.
.
Frühschicht!
.
.
.
Dabei!


----------



## Alex0412 (6. August 2016)

Badei, äh, dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (6. August 2016)

Ich auch.


----------



## blumully (7. August 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Frank!
> Wo warst du die ganzen Jahre?
> 
> Hast du Pause gemacht?
> ...



Ich bin in der letzten Zeit nur die Feierabendrunde Mittwochs (Bikeinfection) mitgefahren.
Soll jetzt aber wieder mehr werden. Unserem Nachwuchs zeige mittlerweile auch nach und nach alle Trails.

Wir sind auch schon gefühlte Ewigkeiten nicht mehr zusammen im Deister unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Topa86 (7. August 2016)

Ich war grad das erste mal mit dem MB im Meister - bzw. das erste mal, dass ich Bergauf richtig gefahren bin. 
Muss sagen, habe es ziemlich unterschätzt. Fahre tendenziell sehr viel Fahrrad, in der Woche ca. 100-150km. 
Wollte die Nienstedter Pass Runde fahre, laut Komoot ca. 42,8 Km, 1040HM. - das habe ich nichtmal ansatzweise geschafft. Bin dann nur von Wennigsen Bhf. zum Annaturm und dann zurück, waren etwas mehr als 15KM und 400HM. Habe beschlossen erstmal kleine Brötchen zu backen  

Bin Freitag oder Samstag wieder da, wenn jemand Lust hat...


----------



## hoerman2201 (7. August 2016)

ich stell den beitrag von alex auch mal hier rein :

"Am 13.08.2016 steigt von 11:00 - 17:00 Uhr unser Sommerfest auf dem Nienstedter Pass.

Wer also schon immer mal wissen wollte, wer diese Typen eigentlich sind, was das für ein Verein ist und worin überhaupt dessen Arbeit besteht, wer endlich mal die Frage klären möchte, wo die Trails denn zu finden sind „wink“-Emoticon und was es an Aufwand und Material zum Trailbau und zur Streckenpflege benötigt, was der Deisterfreun.de e.V. bisher erreicht hat, wo es in Zukunft hingehen soll - also alles, was Ihnen und Euch zum Thema 'Mountainbiken im Deister' einfällt - Fragt uns, sagt uns Eure Meinung, diskutiert mit unserer Rechtsabteilung „grin“-Emoticon aber Hauptsache: KOMMT UND HABT SPASS!!!

Außerdem können sich Interessierte an unserem Stand über das vereinsübergreifende Rettungskonzept für unsere Trails informieren, Darüber hinaus bekommt Ihr bei uns das neue Deisterfreun.de- T Shirt und die letzten aktuellen Trikots, beides nur solange der Vorrat reicht!

Aufgrund der Nachfrage werden wir auf einer Freifläche kleine Fahrtechniktrainingseinheiten und Übungen rund um's richtige Bremsen und Lenken anbieten sowie Euch zu allen Fragen rund um das Thema Fahrtechnik, Material und setup zur Seite stehen. Außerdem gibt es Schnuppertouren auf dem nahen Ü30. Für beides braucht Ihr ein eigenes Rad und Eure eigene Ausrüstung (Helmpflicht).

Tatkräftige Unterstützung bekommen wir von Infoständen des ADFC, der Region Hannover und den Niedersächsischen Landesforsten.

Am Grill und an der Theke versorgen Euch die Deisterfreun.de, Eis gibt's von Pippo's Traumeis und um müde Biker kümmert sich das Café Mobil."

https://facebook.com/home.php?ref=b...text={"ref":3,"action_history":"null"}&aref=3


----------



## FastFabi93 (7. August 2016)

Hat von euch jemand heute zufällig eine Brille gefunden, die wie die folgende aussieht (nur mit klaren Gläsern) ? 




 




Ich hab meine während des Deisterkreisels irgendwo in der Nähe der Teufelsbrücke verloren 
Vielleicht hat sie ja jemand gefunden und meldet sich


----------



## Garam (7. August 2016)

Wollte mich nochmal mal schnell bei den Deisterfreun.den für die coole Tour bedanken. Hat echt Laune gemacht und war so organiert, dass man auch als technisch nicht so versierter Fahrer gut zurecht kam.  Ferner habe ich zwei neue Trails kennengelernt, die ich wohl alleine nie gefunden hätte.

Sofern ich am 28. nicht noch in Bayern bin, bin ich gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. August 2016)

Ich wollte an dieser Stelle auch nochmal danke sagen, für das nette Feedback übers Wochenende im Wald. Auf vielfachen Wunsch hier noch der link zum Spendenkonto: Klick


----------



## blumully (8. August 2016)

Ich war gestern seit Ewigkeiten beim "Ladys only"
Ein Lob an alle Beteiligten!
Respekt - macht echt Laune - für meinen 6jährigen Sohn etwas Tricki aber auch er ist heile unten angekommen.


----------



## Jennfa (8. August 2016)

Hallöchen! Ein paar Schreiberlinge hier kenne ich also doch noch . Da ich jetzt endlich wieder seeeeeehr regelmäßig auf den Trails unterwegs bin, wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es hier inzwischen um die Frauenquote steht??? So eine Enduro-Mädelstruppe wäre ja auch mal ganz nett! Ansonsten sehr genial was hier an Trailarbeit geleistet wird. Ich bin begeistert .
VG Jenna


----------



## samuel-l-k (13. August 2016)

hallo,
morgen um 10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf?!
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (13. August 2016)

Jupp, passt.

... und 8:30 BB wie immer.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (13. August 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Jupp, passt.
> 
> ... und 8:30 BB wie immer.


is recht ...


----------



## demlak (13. August 2016)

Jennfa schrieb:


> Hallöchen! Ein paar Schreiberlinge hier kenne ich also doch noch . Da ich jetzt endlich wieder seeeeeehr regelmäßig auf den Trails unterwegs bin, wollte ich mal nachfragen wie es hier inzwischen um die Frauenquote steht??? So eine Enduro-Mädelstruppe wäre ja auch mal ganz nett! Ansonsten sehr genial was hier an Trailarbeit geleistet wird. Ich bin begeistert .
> VG Jenna



Schau mal hier, vielleicht passt das? http://www.atbienen.de/


----------



## silent_silver (13. August 2016)

Tach Männer, die Runde heute hat mir gut gefallen. Coole Leute, nette Gespräche und ein schöner Trail. Danke für diese ersten tollen Eindrücke! 
Bin gerne mal bei einer Dienstagstour dabei. 
Beste Grüße, 
Mathias


----------



## gloshabigur (13. August 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo,
> morgen um 10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf?!
> Uli





matzinski schrieb:


> ... und 8:30 BB wie immer.



Jawoll, ja!


----------



## Darkside1982 (13. August 2016)

Moin..
Ich will morgen auch im Deister vorbei schauen. Den Ü30 und den Ladys Only kenne ich schon.
Ich habe bei Youtube Videos von einem Raketentrail gesehen. In den Kommentaren stand allerdings, das es den nicht mehr gibt. Ein anderer schrieb, er wird wieder aufgebaut.

Könnt ihr mal sagen wie die aktuelle Lage ist? Gibt es ihn, ist er befahrbar?
Falls es ihn gibt, wie würdet ihr die Schwierigkeit einordnen?
Habe aktuell beim runterfahren keine Probleme, aber Anstiege wie zum Ladys Only sind für mich echt noch heftig. Da fehlt noch viel Ausdauer. Die Strecke vom Ladys Only wieder hoch zum Ladys muss ich teilweise sogar schieben.


----------



## Muellbeutel (13. August 2016)

Die Rakete lässt sich weiterhin fahren. Viele Wurzeln wellen und Kurven, dafür moderates Gefälle. Dürfte dir Spaß machen. 
Hoch nimmt sich wenig mit den Wegen zum ladies, direkt am Parkplatz Freilichtbühne gehts den Asphaltweg lang an der Rakete vorbei hoch. Entspannt angehen und mit der Zeit wird die Kondition besser. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Darkside1982 (13. August 2016)

Supi, danke. Dann nehme ich mal meine Cam für morgen mit, und quäle mich den Berg hoch


----------



## jammerlappen (14. August 2016)

Man muss aber vom Asphaltweg nach einer längeren Geraden "geradeaus" auf einen Schotterweg. Der führt ganz hoch zum Einstieg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darkside1982 (14. August 2016)

Das hier sollte doch der Trail sein, oder? Der ist in Komoot drin.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. August 2016)

Da bei uns in Hamburg nach zweieinhalb Tagen Dauerregen der Boden erst einmal trocken gelegt werden muss, wollte ich mal fragen wie es auf den Trails im Deister aussieht, um ggf. morgen bei euch eine Runde zu drehen.
Lt. Regenradar ist bei euch nicht soviel runtergekommen.


----------



## silent_silver (14. August 2016)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Da bei uns in Hamburg nach zweieinhalb Tagen Dauerregen der Boden erst einmal trocken gelegt werden muss, wollte ich mal fragen wie es auf den Trails im Deister aussieht, um ggf. morgen bei euch eine Runde zu drehen.
> Lt. Regenradar ist bei euch nicht soviel runtergekommen.



Moin, gestern war der trail klasse. Ein paar kleine Pfützen und leicht feuchter Boden waren selbst für mich als rookie super zu fahren.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (14. August 2016)

Danke, Silent!
Dann kann's ja morgen losgehen.
Das Bike liegt bereits im Auto.


----------



## blumully (14. August 2016)

Ich brauche etwas Nachhilfe zum Theme Trail finden. Wir sind heute zur Kreuzbuche - Richtung Heysterburg - kurz vor dem Einstieg rechts geht es doch links rein zum Feggendorfer Stollen. Die Stelle haben wir noch gefunden (zufällig haben wir eine Bikerin dort getroffen, die uns den Weg gezeigt hat). Unten kommt man dann irgendwann über eine Holzbrücke auf einen breiten Schotterweg. (Leider war die Bikerin schon weg, denn mein Sohn musste mal). Dort bin ich links weiter - im Glauben nach ein paar Metern wieder links ins Gebüsch abtauchen zu müssen. Aber irgendwie wußte ich dort nicht mehr weiter. 
Also wer kennt einen Weg ab der Holzbrücke? Irgendwann sind wir da auch schon mal an einem Mittwoch Abend (Bikeinfection-Runde) langgefahren.
Danke Gruß Frank


----------



## Darkside1982 (14. August 2016)

blumully schrieb:


> Ich brauche etwas Nachhilfe zum Theme Trail finden. Wir sind heute zur Kreuzbuche - Richtung Heysterburg - kurz vor dem Einstieg rechts geht es doch links rein zum Feggendorfer Stollen. Die Stelle haben wir noch gefunden (zufällig haben wir eine Bikerin dort getroffen, die uns den Weg gezeigt hat). Unten kommt man dann irgendwann über eine Holzbrücke auf einen breiten Schotterweg. (Leider war die Bikerin schon weg, denn mein Sohn musste mal). Dort bin ich links weiter - im Glauben nach ein paar Metern wieder links ins Gebüsch abtauchen zu müssen. Aber irgendwie wußte ich dort nicht mehr weiter.
> Also wer kennt einen Weg ab der Holzbrücke? Irgendwann sind wir da auch schon mal an einem Mittwoch Abend (Bikeinfection-Runde) langgefahren.
> Danke Gruß Frank


Suchst du den Raketentrail?
Bin gerade etwas überfragt bei deiner Beschreibung.

PS: War heute das erste mal dort. Ist nix für mein XC Fully. Zu viele Wurzeln. Bleibe beim Lady Only und dem dritten Abschnitt des Ü30.

Raketentrail ist dieser:
https://www.komoot.de/tour/11381455#previewMap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FastFabi93 (14. August 2016)

Also die Rakete meint er der Beschreibung nach sicher nicht, ne Holzbrücke kenne ich persönlich da weit und breit nicht 

Gabs heute nen schweren Sturz auf dem Ladies Only ? Krankenwagen war vor Ort ...


----------



## blumully (14. August 2016)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Also die Rakete meint er der Beschreibung nach sicher nicht, ne Holzbrücke kenne ich persönlich da weit und breit nicht
> 
> Gabs heute nen schweren Sturz auf dem Ladies Only ? Krankenwagen war vor Ort ...



Wie geschrieben, bin ich im Bereich Heisterburgtrail, aber nicht rechts zu dem Einstieg, sondern links runter. Von der Holzbrücke kann man fast die A2 sehen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (14. August 2016)

Wo genau willst du hin? Richtung Feggendorf (am trailsausgang links) kommst du entlang des Waldrandes bis zu einem Schotterweg, der führt links hoch über das Besucher Bergwerk zur Kreuzbuche. 
Rechts vom Trailausgang steht die Holzbrücke. Dahinter gehts halb links/geradeaus am Waldrand entlang richtung A2/bad nenndorf. Nach ca 200m gehts rechts hoch zum Sendemasten/Einstieg vom Trail. Oder weiter geradeaus und beim nächsten Mal rechts immer am Waldrand entlang kann man sich über schmalere Wege und trails zur Teufelsbrücke kämpfen.

Schau dir die Ecke mal bei openstreetmap als Radkarte (mit höhenlinien) an, da sind die meisten Wege drin.


----------



## demlak (14. August 2016)

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike bin ich auf das Giant Reign 2 LTD gestoßen.. leider finde ich online keinen Händler in Hannover...
Falls ihr zufällig einen Händler in Hannover kennt.. her damit =)
ansonsten wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob mich eventuell mal einer von euch probesitzen lässt =)
Im Gegenzug darfst du dann auch mal testen wie es ist, mit einem Hardtail den Deister runter zu fahren *g*
Wenn ja.. dann bitte kurz privat anschreiben zwecks Terminvereinbarung.. besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## blumully (15. August 2016)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Wo genau willst du hin? Richtung Feggendorf (am trailsausgang links) kommst du entlang des Waldrandes bis zu einem Schotterweg, der führt links hoch über das Besucher Bergwerk zur Kreuzbuche.
> Rechts vom Trailausgang steht die Holzbrücke. Dahinter gehts halb links/geradeaus am Waldrand entlang richtung A2/bad nenndorf. Nach ca 200m gehts rechts hoch zum Sendemasten/Einstieg vom Trail. Oder weiter geradeaus und beim nächsten Mal rechts immer am Waldrand entlang kann man sich über schmalere Wege und trails zur Teufelsbrücke kämpfen.
> 
> Schau dir die Ecke mal bei openstreetmap als Radkarte (mit höhenlinien) an, da sind die meisten Wege drin.



Genau die Antort hatte ich mir erhofft. Tausend Dank!


----------



## njoerd (15. August 2016)

Darkside1982 schrieb:


> Suchst du den Raketentrail?
> Bin gerade etwas überfragt bei deiner Beschreibung.
> 
> PS: War heute das erste mal dort. Ist nix für mein XC Fully. Zu viele Wurzeln. Bleibe beim Lady Only und dem dritten Abschnitt des Ü30.



Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen, mit der CC (Hardtail) meiner Freundin macht auch die Rakete super Laune!



demlak schrieb:


> Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike bin ich auf das Giant Reign 2 LTD gestoßen.. leider finde ich online keinen Händler in Hannover...
> Falls ihr zufällig einen Händler in Hannover kennt.. her damit =)
> ansonsten wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob mich eventuell mal einer von euch probesitzen lässt =)
> Im Gegenzug darfst du dann auch mal testen wie es ist, mit einem Hardtail den Deister runter zu fahren *g*
> Wenn ja.. dann bitte kurz privat anschreiben zwecks Terminvereinbarung.. besten Dank im Voraus!



Verkauft der Sepp nicht gerade ein gebrauchtes Giant Reign, oder ist das schon weg?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. August 2016)

njoerd schrieb:


> Kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen, mit dem CC (Hardtail) meiner Freundin macht auch die Rakete super Laune



Fahrtechnik ersetzt bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Federweg.


----------



## jammerlappen (15. August 2016)

Den gewissen Punkt hat der Herr @Muellbeutel demnach noch nicht erreicht?


----------



## njoerd (15. August 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik ersetzt bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Federweg.



Der eine letztens hatte davon etwas in seiner Trinkflasche


----------



## Darkside1982 (15. August 2016)

Ne, er meint wohl mich. Kann auch gut sein. Ich bin nen Flachland Biker und nur selten auf diesen Trails unterwegs. Daher fehlt sicherlich auch einiges an Technik. Vielleicht ist auch meine Federung falsch eingestellt, habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von. Ich fahre nur als Hobby.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. August 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Den gewissen Punkt hat der Herr @Muellbeutel demnach noch nicht erreicht?


Wegen der krummen Kurbel?
-
Ich wollte damit andeuten, dass z.B. njoerd genug Fahrtechnik hat um auch mit einem ungeeignete Rad da runter zu fahren und Spass zu haben. Anderen - so auch mir - fällt der Spass vielleicht mit der Zahnfüllung aus dem Gesicht.
Das läßt sich kurzfristig mit Federweg verbessern, aber langfristig nur durch üben üben üben.

Also ab in den Wald


----------



## njoerd (15. August 2016)

Hey mach dir keinen Kopf, bei mir ruppelts auch ordentlich, find ich aber geil


----------



## Muellbeutel (15. August 2016)

Für die trails muss Enduro auf dem Rad stehen, Federweg sind doch nur vernachlässigbare Zahlen. Und außerdem, meine Kurbel ist gerade! Nur das Gewinde ist temporär oversize pressfitted.

Darkside: Alles gut, fahr was dir Spaß macht und mit der Zeit wirst du mit dem Gerumpel immer besser klar kommen.


----------



## tryh (16. August 2016)

Moin, mich zieht es ab Oktober von Hannover aus in die Bennigser Umgebung.
Der Deister ist in Teilen bekannt. Der Sülberg ist jedoch quasi direkt vor der Haustür und wäre für eine kleine Feierabendrunde nur zu gut geeignet...
Nun las ich hier im Forum, dass der hiesige Förster recht militant aufgestellt ist gegenüber mtb'ern!? Gilt das allgemein für den Berg oder die damaligen "zu abitionierten(?)" Streckenbasteleien? 

Gruß Timo


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. August 2016)

tryh schrieb:


> Moin, mich zieht es ab Oktober von Hannover aus in die Bennigser Umgebung.
> Der Deister ist in Teilen bekannt. Der Sülberg ist jedoch quasi direkt vor der Haustür und wäre für eine kleine Feierabendrunde nur zu gut geeignet...
> Nun las ich hier im Forum, dass der hiesige Förster recht militant aufgestellt ist gegenüber mtb'ern!? Gilt das allgemein für den Berg oder die damaligen "zu abitionierten(?)" Streckenbasteleien?
> 
> Gruß Timo



Im Prinzip ist steckt Wahrheit in beidem. Die Jungs, die dort gefahren sind waren erst toleriert, haben es dann übertrieben und sogar gesunde Bäume sollen Sie umgesägt haben. Danach ist im Sülberg wenig los gewesen.
Außer 2-3 Wegen, die sich aber sehr idyllisch über den Berg ziehen ist da nix.
Für eine Feierabendrunde genau so gut geeignet, wie der 2 km weiter entfernte große Deister 

Komm mal Dienstags mit.
18 Uhr ab Bredenbeck Parkplatz Glück-auf-Str.


----------



## Downhillfaller (16. August 2016)

blumully schrieb:


> Genau die Antort hatte ich mir erhofft. Tausend Dank!


Ich kann dir zur Zeit die rechte Ausfahrt Richtung Teufelsbrücke nicht empfehlen. Im Sommer (ist welcher?) ist da verdammt zugewachsen und einige ganz üble Matschlöcher gibt es da. Fahr lieber nicht über die neue Holzbrücke sondern links rum am Trailende.


----------



## Darkside1982 (16. August 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht zu allen Trails im Deister? Kenne nur die Karte der Deisterfreunde, und dort sind ja nur die drei offiziellen Trails eingezeichnet. Sehe ständig abseits der Schotter Wege kleine Trails. Habe nur keine Lust da Blind runter zu fahren und womöglich endet der Trail dann in ner Sackgasse oder so.


----------



## EVHD (16. August 2016)

Guck bei strava rein, da findest du die meisten.


----------



## matzinski (16. August 2016)

Versuch macht klug. Umwege verbessern die Ortskenntnis. Sackgassen wieder rauf schieben ist gut für die Kondition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (16. August 2016)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich kann dir zur Zeit die rechte Ausfahrt Richtung Teufelsbrücke nicht empfehlen. Im Sommer (ist welcher?) ist da verdammt zugewachsen und einige ganz üble Matschlöcher gibt es da. Fahr lieber nicht über die neue Holzbrücke sondern links rum am Trailende.



Danke, werd ich mal ausprobieren!


----------



## demlak (16. August 2016)

Darkside1982 schrieb:


> Habe nur keine Lust da Blind runter zu fahren und womöglich endet der Trail dann in ner Sackgasse oder so.



Für mich hat genau das seinen eigenen Reiz.. ins unbekannte LANGSAM und mit BEDACHT einfahren und neues entdecken =)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2016)

Darkside1982 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht zu allen Trails im Deister? Kenne nur die Karte der Deisterfreunde, und dort sind ja nur die drei offiziellen Trails eingezeichnet. Sehe ständig abseits der Schotter Wege kleine Trails. Habe nur keine Lust da Blind runter zu fahren und womöglich endet der Trail dann in ner Sackgasse oder so.



Wir - also die die im Deister fahren - haben vor 10-15 Jahren mal bei Vollmond auf einem Friedhof geschworen keine Karte mit oder von Trails zu veröffentlichen.
Dabei habe wir div. RR Fahrer geopfert und das Blut getrunken!

MTB ist mehr als nur konsumieren.
Triff dich mit den Leuten hier und komm langsam rein 

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## Madeba (17. August 2016)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> ... verdammt zugewachsen und einige ganz üble Matschlöcher ...



zur Abhärtung mal wieder Lust auf ne Runde Süntel ?


----------



## njoerd (17. August 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht zu allen Trails im Deister? 



Spoiler



Das wäre mal ein geeigneter Ansatz für Forst/Tourismus/Waldbesitzer/Mountaibiker/Wanderer. Ein kleines offizielles Trailcenter - kurbelt den Tourismus an, vermindert Stress und bringt Freude. Es gäbe schöne kleine handliche Karten, einlaminiert für'n 10er. Das Geld geht in die Vereinskasse. Wäre da nicht eine umständliche Gesetzgebung, die sagt, dass Waldbesitzer für Unfälle in ihren Länderein haften (Hoffe ich habe das so richtig wiedergegeben). Also möchte niemand, dass etwas in seinem Besitz passiert - ist ja auch logisch. Also darf man nur die offiziellen Trails auch öffentlich beschildern und bewerben.


----------



## hoerman2201 (17. August 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wir - also die die im Deister fahren - haben vor 10-15 Jahren mal  geschworen keine Karte mit oder von Trails zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> MTB ist mehr als nur konsumieren.
> Triff dich mit den Leuten hier und komm langsam rein
> ...




lobenswert.... aber wie passen dann die ganzen strava-aufzeichnungen da rein ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2016)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> lobenswert.... aber wie passen dann die ganzen strava-aufzeichnungen da rein ?


Oder OSM, oder Komoot, oder GPSIES etc. usw. & co.
Da sehen ich, wenn auch mit der Lupe, einen himmelweiten Unterschied.
STRAVA
a.) fehlt Struktur um wirklich Trails anzuzeigen
es gibt aktuell sicher 1.000 Segmente mit zweifelhafter Qualität, weil jeder Vogel ungeprüft was erstellen kann.
Die Endgeräte der PREMIUM User piepen die ganze Zeit.
Trotzdem erkennt keiner die Schönheit die vor ihm liegt

b.) bietet STRAVA keine vernünftig & komplett Übersicht in Kartenform

Ich bleibe dabei: Strava ist lustig als Tachoersatz wird aber nie das gemeinsam fahren und Ortskenntnis ersetzen.

Grüsse


----------



## jammerlappen (17. August 2016)

Abgesehen davon geht es doch eh um das Fahren auf tÖWs (=>Tatsächlich öffentliche Wege). (Ver)öffentlich(t)e Wege gehören meiner Meinung nach auch in Kartenmaterial.


----------



## wolfk (17. August 2016)

Darkside1982 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Übersicht zu allen Trails im Deister?


Wäre wünschenswert - vor allem für Auswärtige, die nicht über "Ortskenntnisse" verfügen und für die aus aus unterschiedlichen Gründen das "gemeinsame Fahren" nicht möglich ist.

Nach dem Motto "Versuch macht klug" muss man sich halt im Netz Tracks wie diesen

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.142835.html

suchen und auf diese Art und Weise einige der nur den Eingeweihten bekannten Trails zu finden.


----------



## demlak (17. August 2016)

njoerd schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht eine umständliche Gesetzgebung, die sagt, dass Waldbesitzer für Unfälle in ihren Länderein haften (Hoffe ich habe das so richtig wiedergegeben). Also möchte niemand, dass etwas in seinem Besitz passiert - ist ja auch logisch.



Hast du da nähere Infos zur Haftbarkeit?


----------



## wolfk (17. August 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Hast du da nähere Infos zur Haftbarkeit?


Ein kurzer Artikel zu dem Problem aus Sicht der Waldbesitzer:
https://www.lw-heute.de/?redid=17800


----------



## njoerd (17. August 2016)

wolfk schrieb:


> Wäre wünschenswert - vor allem für Auswärtige, die nicht über "Ortskenntnisse" verfügen und für die aus aus unterschiedlichen Gründen das "gemeinsame Fahren" nicht möglich ist.
> 
> Nach dem Motto "Versuch macht klug" muss man sich halt im Netz Tracks wie diesen
> 
> ...



Gibt es doch, direkt auf der Startseite der Deistefreunde Homepage http://deisterfreun.de/

Inoffizielles offiziell auszuweisen halte ich für nicht geeignet.


----------



## demlak (17. August 2016)

wolfk schrieb:


> Ein kurzer Artikel zu dem Problem aus Sicht der Waldbesitzer:
> https://www.lw-heute.de/?redid=17800



Blenden wir mal aus, dass es sich hierbei um Hessen und nicht Niedersachsen handelt, sind dort auch nur Spekulationen zu lesen. Selbst die "Rechtsexperten" in dem Text Mutmaßen, wo die Verkehrssicherungspflicht anfängt und wo sie aufhört.
Es wird von Duldung gesprochen, wo andere behaupten würden, dass dies ein Grundrecht ist. Etc.
Ich kann auch absolut nachvollziehen, wenn sich jemand, der Verantwortung trägt, grundsätzlich Rechtssicherheit wünscht. In diesem Text geht es aber wohl eher darum, dass "Rechtssicherheit" nur das Schlagwort ist um die eigenen Forderungen GEGEN die Waldnutzer auszusprechen..

Wie auch immer.. ohne passende Paragraphen oder gar Rechtsgutachten ist solch eine Diskussion leider sehr mühselig =)
Wollte hier auch kein Fass aufmachen.. finde nur, dass immer zu schnell von rechtlichen Situationen gesprochen wird, ohne sie auch tatsächlich rechtssicher dazulegen (generell.. kein Angriff in deine Richtung).


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2016)

www.recht-niedersachsen.de/79100/nwaldlg.htm#p30

Wer von den Betretensrechten nach den §§23 bis 28 Gebrauch macht, handelt auf eigene Gefahr. Die Waldbesitzenden und sonstigen Grundbesitzenden haften insbesondere nicht für Gefahren außerhalb von Wegen, die durch Eingriffe in die freie Landschaft oder Zustand von Anlagen entstehen...

Meine Meinung...nicht immer sind anderer Schuld, wenn man hinfällt.


----------



## demlak (17. August 2016)

Ich bin da deiner Meinung.. ändert aber nichts daran, dass der letzte Satz in §30 hier die Rechtsunsicherheit generiert.

Da steht recht klar, dass die Haftung nicht grundsätzlich ausgeschlossen wird, wenn vorsätzliches Handeln seitens Fremder stattfindet. Entsprechend liegt es dann am Richter, dies zu entscheiden. Was dazu führt, dass ein Waldbesitzer hier Schwierigkeiten hat, rechtssicher zu Handeln, was zu einem "sich absichern wollenden"-Verhalten führt.

Gleichzeitig ist aber auch rechtsunsicher, worauf Waldbesitzende ihre Verbote begründen können. Hier ist durch §31 Abs. 1 Nr. 5 und vor Allem Nr. 9 im Zusammenhang mit dem "sich absichern wollenden"-Verhalten leider einer Willkür Tür und Tor geöffnet worden.


----------



## FXP_Freak (17. August 2016)

Weiis jemand ob sich Mittwochs immer noch gegen 19 Uhr in Hohenbostel beim ehemaligen Bikeladen getroffen wird um ne Runde im Deister zu drehen oder findet das Treffen seitdem der Laden Insolvent ist nicht mehr statt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. August 2016)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Weiis jemand ob sich Mittwochs immer noch gegen 19 Uhr in Hohenbostel beim ehemaligen Bikeladen getroffen wird um ne Runde im Deister zu drehen oder findet das Treffen seitdem der Laden Insolvent ist nicht mehr statt ?


Das Treffen findet statt, soweit ich weiss aber um 1800 .
Aber an der Kirche (so heißt auch die Strasse dort)


----------



## FXP_Freak (17. August 2016)

Besten Dank dann weiss ich Bescheid. 18 Uhr sollte gerade so zu schaffen sein


----------



## samuel-l-k (20. August 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen dann 09:30 Uhr oben am Benther Berg?!
Uli


----------



## matzinski (20. August 2016)

Ich betrinke mich heute und setze morgen mal aus


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (20. August 2016)

tja, gleiche Lokalität wie Matze ... mal sehen ob's gut geht ...


----------



## stefan64 (20. August 2016)

Auch gleiche Lokalität, aber um 9:30 dabei.


----------



## gloshabigur (20. August 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> morgen dann 09:30 Uhr oben am Benther Berg?!
> Uli



09:30 - zur Tagesschicht dabei


----------



## Downhillfaller (20. August 2016)

Madeba schrieb:


> zur Abhärtung mal wieder Lust auf ne Runde Süntel ?


Hey @Madeba lebst ja noch?! 
Hab am Montag als ich morgens um 8 gestartet bin und über Deister, Süntel, bisschen Wesergebirge und Bückeberg und endlich mal wieder über dreistellig geradelt bin an die alten Zeiten und auch im Süntel an dich Markus gedacht und gegrübelt ob du noch MTB oder nur noch liegend fährst.
Man hat halt ne Menge Zeit auf so einer Tour.
Gerne würde ich mal wieder mit dir die dornigen Pfade im Süntel fahren.  Sag wann und ich bin dabei!


----------



## Unplugged (22. August 2016)

Sonntag geht unser Deisterkreisel in die zweite Runde!
Dieses Mal werden wir im ersten Teil der Tour voraussichtlich gleich von Anfang an in zwei Gruppen starten, diejenigen unter Euch, die es also lieber etwas gemütlicher angehen und die Trails noch nicht so gut kennen, fahren die entspannte Runde mit Rudi und kommen dann zeitgleich mit der zweiten Gruppe am Annaturm an.
Die zweite Gruppe fährt mit mir die anspruchsvollere Enduro- Tour mit höherem Trailanteil und mehr uphills. Nach der gemeinsamen Einkehr am Annaturm geht's auf den Ladies Only, wo wir auf Wunsch auch ein paar Sektionen mit Euch üben. Wer dann noch Lust hat, kommt zum Abschluss noch mit zum Ü30 oder rollt vom Ladies' glücklich und zufrieden zum Parkplatz zurück. Bis bald im Wald!

https://www.facebook.com/events/1219586084720559/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faradfara (23. August 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

bin neu hier und in Hannover.
Such Leute die mir mal die Umgebung zeigen und mich auf gerne auch anspruchsvolle Touren im Deister, Harz oder sonstwohin mitnehmen.
Fahre eigentlich alles von tretlastigen Trailtouren bis Bikepark.
Kenne mich in der unmittelbaren Gegend um Hannover leider bisher überhaupt nicht aus, im Harz kenne ich die einschlägigen Trails und Parks.

Wohne in der Nordstadt und habe leider kein Auto.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand meiner erbarmt! ;-)

Feierabend runden oder am Wochenende, alles willkommen!


----------



## jammerlappen (23. August 2016)

Da ist der Kreisel doch schon mal super!


----------



## faradfara (23. August 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Da ist der Kreisel doch schon mal super!



Findet der jedes WE statt? Dieses kann ich leider nicht, aber am 04.09 wäre ich wohl dabei.
Vorausgesetzt, dass ich da irgendwie hinkomme ... ;-)


----------



## Muellbeutel (23. August 2016)

Kreisel ist leider eine "einmalige" Aktion. Allgemein finden sich am WE in den S-Bahnen richtung Wennigsen und Barsinghausen viele Biker denen man sich anhängen kann. Oder an den Vereinstrails und Parkplätzen Waldkater, Pass und Freilichtbühne Barsinghausen.


----------



## matzinski (23. August 2016)

Nur der Vollständigkeit wegen: Es soll sogar welche geben, die fahren die Strecke in den Deister von Hannover aus mit dem Rad - und auch wieder zurück. Die treffen sich jeden Sonntag 8:30 oben auf dem Benther Berg. Mitfahrer sind willkommen, wenn sie halbwegs fit und fahrtechnisch nicht völlig unerfahren sind.
Zugegeben: der Termin ist nicht jedermanns Sache aber für den einen oder anderen passt es vieleicht.


----------



## Unplugged (23. August 2016)

Du kannst nächstes Wochenende gern bei uns mitfahren, wir starten meistens gegen halb elf mit der Bahn in Hannover, manchmal radeln wir auch rüber, aber wir nutzen die Zeit lieber im Deister. IdR kommen wir auf 4- 5 Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netti1969 (27. August 2016)

Ich bin für Sonntag raus. Zahnwurzelbehandlung, Antibiotikum, keine Anstrengung......:-((


----------



## samuel-l-k (27. August 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
ich bin gleich erst mal weg...Passt morgen 10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf? Ich weiss noch nicht genau, ob ich es morgen schaffe. Einfach diesen Treffpunkt bestätigen oder einen anderen mit ähnlicher Zeit vorschlagen. Wenn ich nicht da bin, wartet auch nicht auf mich. Ansonsten gerne bis morgen.
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (27. August 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> ich bin gleich erst mal weg...Passt morgen 10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf?



Bei mir scho'


----------



## matzinski (27. August 2016)

Ok, überredet.


----------



## stefan64 (27. August 2016)

Passt mir auch


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (27. August 2016)

ich nich ...


----------



## tryh (29. August 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist steckt Wahrheit in beidem. Die Jungs, die dort gefahren sind waren erst toleriert, haben es dann übertrieben und sogar gesunde Bäume sollen Sie umgesägt haben. Danach ist im Sülberg wenig los gewesen.
> Außer 2-3 Wegen, die sich aber sehr idyllisch über den Berg ziehen ist da nix.
> Für eine Feierabendrunde genau so gut geeignet, wie der 2 km weiter entfernte große Deister
> 
> ...



Danke. 
Bei der Dienstagsrunde werde ich ab Oktober garantiert mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## samuel-l-k (31. August 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
wann soll's am Samstag losgehen? Ich werde mit der S-Bahn anreisen und wäre jeweils um 26 nach am Bahnhof Messe/Laatzen bzw. dann ca. jeweils um halb bei McDonalds in Laatzen (Nähe Messe) und würde dort auf mein Taxi gen Alpen warten...
Uli


----------



## reflux (1. September 2016)

Mein Nicolai Argon AM Pinion in Größe L steht zum Verkauf

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/827381-nicolai-argon-am-pinion-gates-grosse-l-27-5


----------



## tryh (1. September 2016)

alter, krasser gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (1. September 2016)

Man könnte auch sagen: zu schade zum Biken. Da kommen einem doch die Tränen, wenn das Gerät mal dreckig wird ;-)


----------



## Martin31008 (3. September 2016)

Das Teil kostet 500€ und damit hab ich genau so viel Spaß


----------



## tryh (3. September 2016)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Das Teil kostet 500€ und damit hab ich genau so viel Spaß...


...wie mit obigen Nicolai? Das wäre aber gelinde gesagt ein äußerst hinkender Vergleich, nicht?


----------



## faradfara (3. September 2016)

Gibt es jetzt ne Truppe die Morgen ne Runde dreht? 
Wäre wohl dabei ...


----------



## silent_silver (3. September 2016)

faradfara schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt ne Truppe die Morgen ne Runde dreht?
> Wäre wohl dabei ...


Hätte auch Lust! Sagt mal wo und wann, dann geht's los


----------



## Unplugged (4. September 2016)

Moin! Sorry, ich hab hier gestern nicht mehr reingeschaut... Wir treffen uns um elf am Parkplatz oberhalb des Sportplatzes in Barsinghausen.


----------



## demlak (4. September 2016)

regenklamotten nicht vergessen =)


----------



## jojo2 (5. September 2016)

ich grüß dann mal eben die drei Buddler von heute!

und tatsächlich! vor ziemlich genau zwei Jahren war ich das letzte mal da
da hatte der schulte ein Video von gemacht
http://mtbn.ws/vtfr
Deister macht Spass und demnächst bin ich dann auch Mitglied,
wenn die, die heute dabei war, noch einmal mitfährt
Also Grüße an @Muellbeutel und @Evel Knievel knievel (ich hab dich natürlich sofort erkannt - wie auf dem Bild! Dieser Blick! Diese Jacke!)
und an den mit der Zahlenkombi - dafür bin ich zu alt, so was zu behalten


----------



## blumully (8. September 2016)

War gestern eine super Feierabendrunde ab Hohenbostel und das Brennen der Brennessel lässt auch schon nach.
Wie funktioniert das mit der Whatsappgruppe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jochjuma (8. September 2016)

Moin!
Ist heute vormittag zufällig ein "Trailkenner" auf der Rodenberger Seite im Deister unterwegs? Alleine fahre ich wieder an den meisten Einstiegen vorbei


----------



## Wildsau30 (10. September 2016)

Nabend jemand Lust und Zeit am Montag ne Runde im Deister oder alternativ im Harz zudrehen?


----------



## stefan64 (17. September 2016)

Fährt morgen jemand Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (18. September 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Fährt morgen jemand Frühschicht?


Ich.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. September 2016)

Gestern Nachmittag waren Bielstein, Mögebier und Barbiegrab mit gefällten Tannen garniert!


----------



## EVHD (22. September 2016)

Der untere Teil Farnweg ist auch komplett zugewuchert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2016)

EVHD schrieb:


> Der untere Teil Farnweg ist auch komplett zugewuchert.


... seit alle nur noch "reloaded" fahren


----------



## EVHD (22. September 2016)

Wenn man wüsste wo der Reloaded wäre


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. September 2016)

schieb doch mal das letzte Stück hoch und guck wo sich der Weg aufteilt... Tipp, relativ weit oben. 
Oder freischnibbeln.


----------



## demlak (22. September 2016)

@EVHD und ich waren vorhin dort.. und der teilt sich ja an mehreren Stellen auf =)

Wobei ich den ja auch zum ersten mal gefahren bin.


----------



## samuel-l-k (24. September 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf?!
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## matzinski (24. September 2016)

Ich setze morgen mal aus.


----------



## Alex0412 (24. September 2016)

Bin morgen mit ein par anderen um 0901h am BHF Egestorf


----------



## tom de la zett (24. September 2016)

Uli, wir machen morgen wohl no Bummel Spätchicht und sind um zwei in Egestorf. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9192 mit Tapatalk


----------



## stefan64 (24. September 2016)

Ich setze auch aus


----------



## Levty (25. September 2016)

Wünsche den Leuten, welche ihre Kippenstümmel, Keks- und Süßigkeitenpackungen am "neuen" Trail, abgehend nahe dem Sandkopf, einfach liegen gelassen haben, ewigen Durchfall. Manchmal zweifele ich am Menschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netti1969 (25. September 2016)

Ewiger Durchfall!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. September 2016)

Levty schrieb:


> Wünsche den Leuten, welche ihre Kippenstümmel, Keks- und Süßigkeitenpackungen am "neuen" Trail, abgehend nahe dem Sandkopf, einfach liegen gelassen haben, ewigen Durchfall. Manchmal zweifele ich am Menschen.





Netti1969 schrieb:


> Ewiger Durchfall!



Von mir auch!
Und Diabetes und Lungen CA!


----------



## dkc-live (26. September 2016)

Willst du echt das so jemand auf dem Trail unterwegs ist


----------



## Netti1969 (26. September 2016)

Nein, dann lieber Durchblutungsstörungen, MRSA, Würmer und amputierte Zehen!


----------



## samuel-l-k (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo an die Frühschicht,
10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf oder mal früher im Nordwestdeister?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## matzinski (1. Oktober 2016)

Wir können uns auch 9:00 ct in Winninghsn. oder Basche treffen. Dann komm' ich mal mit der S-BAHN. ... und dann halt West-Deister.


----------



## samuel-l-k (1. Oktober 2016)

Das passt doch mal. Ich bin in der S-Bahn (ganz vorne im ersten Wagen), die um 8:46 Uhr in Empelde ist.
Bis dahin,
Uli


----------



## faradfara (3. Oktober 2016)

Nächster Versuch: Jemand aus dem Raum Hannover am kommenden Wochenende 08/09 Lust auf eine Runde Harz?

Wollte am samstag morgen evtl. nach Schierke, dort eine Enduro Tagestour fahren, (Kleine Renne, große Renne, Eckerloch, Höllen- und Pfarrstieg etc. ) in der dortigen Jugendherberge übernachten und am Sonntag in einen der Bikeparks im Harz, wahrscheinlich Schulenberg. Kenne mich dort aus, und suche noch Interessenten die mitkommen würden. Idealerweise Leute aus Hannover die ein Auto zur Verfügung haben ;-)

Ansonsten wäre ich auch für ne Tagestour im Harz oder halt notfalls im Deister zu haben!


----------



## dkc-live (6. Oktober 2016)

Mein Rad ist ganz und ein Kumpel hat auch Interesse für Sonntag angemeldet. Da das wetter eher nicht so gut zu sein scheint wäre eine Tour am Sonntag vielleicht die bessere Wahl? Also einen Tag würden wir rumkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faradfara (6. Oktober 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist ganz und ein Kumpel hat auch Interesse für Sonntag angemeldet. Da das wetter eher nicht so gut zu sein scheint wäre eine Tour am Sonntag vielleicht die bessere Wahl? Also einen Tag würden wir rumkommen.



Also Sonntag tagestour im Harz? Kommt ihr aus Hannover und wenn ja, wie kommt ihr hin?


----------



## dkc-live (7. Oktober 2016)

faradfara schrieb:


> Also Sonntag tagestour im Harz? Kommt ihr aus Hannover und wenn ja, wie kommt ihr hin?


Also ich würde mit dem auto ab Celle anreisen. Der Kumpel kommt ab Nienburg. Brauchst du eine Mitfahrgelegenheit?


----------



## faradfara (7. Oktober 2016)

Ja, Mfg wäre perfekt. Habe halt leider kein Auto zur Verfügung und mit der Bahn ist immer bisschen schwieirig bis in den Harz rein...  Ein Kollege von mir wäre wohl auch dabei!


----------



## gloshabigur (8. Oktober 2016)

Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (8. Oktober 2016)

Dabei.


----------



## Martin2111 (8. Oktober 2016)

Hey. Wann und wo genau trifft sich denn die Frühschicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (8. Oktober 2016)

Morgen 8:30 Benther Berg oben am Fundament. Von da geht es dann über Gehrdener Berg in den Deister.


----------



## Martin2111 (8. Oktober 2016)

okay. danke für die info. Ich werd da sein.


----------



## matzinski (8. Oktober 2016)

Dann bis morgen.


----------



## Alex0412 (8. Oktober 2016)

Auch dabei!


----------



## vicangp (9. Oktober 2016)

Habe gerade eben gesehen, dass im Deister auf dem Ü30 fotos gemacht wurden. Gibt es dir irgendwann zum Dowanload irgendwo? Finde es gut, dass so viel gemacht wird. Werde dann wohl mal meinen Mitgliedsantrag ausfüllen


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Oktober 2016)

vicangp schrieb:


> Habe gerade eben gesehen, dass im Deister auf dem Ü30 fotos gemacht wurden. Gibt es dir irgendwann zum Dowanload irgendwo? Finde es gut, dass so viel gemacht wird. Werde dann wohl mal meinen Mitgliedsantrag ausfüllen


Waren das sechs Jungs und ein Mädel?
Einer mit roter Jacke und gelbem Helm?


----------



## vicangp (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich war zuuuu schnell unterwegs und konnte daher nicht genau schauen  ^^. Waren mehr als 3 auf jeden Fall. Zu Jacke oder Helm kann ich nichts mehr sagen, glaube einer hatte nen weißes Shirt an.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Oktober 2016)

vicangp schrieb:


> Ich war zuuuu schnell unterwegs und konnte daher nicht genau schauen  ^^. Waren mehr als 3 auf jeden Fall. Zu Jacke oder Helm kann ich nichts mehr sagen, glaube einer hatte nen weißes Shirt an.


Ich meine gesehen zu haben, dass @schwermetall mit Kamera im Wald war.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Oktober 2016)

Falls jemand im Bereich Streitbuche, Taternpfahl, Bielstein auf eine Brille mit schwarzem Gestell, transparenten Gläsern und Optik-Adapter stößt.
Das war meine, wenn möglich hätte ich die gern zurück


----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2016)

heute/gleich 11:31uhr ab egestorf.. falls jemand zeit und lust hat.. einfach melden...

(bischen ü30 3. teil üben.. und vielleicht nochmal zum ladys only)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin morgen da, heute wird's nichts...


----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2016)

Bin schon auf dem Rückweg...
morgen hätte ich evtl. auch Zeit.. jedoch sagt mir der Wetterbericht bisher nicht so zu. =)


----------



## Unplugged (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht  Die Trails sind doch stellenweise noch staubig und das bisschen Nieselregen schafft es gar nicht durch die Bäume. Ich bin wohl ab elf am Ü30.


----------



## demlak (11. Oktober 2016)

Da war keine Frage bei =)


----------



## Wildsau30 (11. Oktober 2016)

Nabend jemand Lust auf ne kleine Runde im Harz (Wernigerode-Zeterklippen )ca.30 km etwa 900 hm???


----------



## Wildsau30 (11. Oktober 2016)

Achso am Donnerstag wäre das


----------



## demlak (14. Oktober 2016)

heute (freitag) jemand lust und laune auf trails? 
muss nur spätestens 14:56 uhr in egestorf wieder in den zug steigen..
bin ansonsten den vormittag und mittag flexibel..


----------



## chris2305 (14. Oktober 2016)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Hey @Madeba lebst ja noch?!
> Hab am Montag als ich morgens um 8 gestartet bin und über Deister, Süntel, bisschen Wesergebirge und Bückeberg und endlich mal wieder über dreistellig geradelt bin an die alten Zeiten und auch im Süntel an dich Markus gedacht und gegrübelt ob du noch MTB oder nur noch liegend fährst.
> Man hat halt ne Menge Zeit auf so einer Tour.
> Gerne würde ich mal wieder mit dir die dornigen Pfade im Süntel fahren.  Sag wann und ich bin dabei!



Hast du Langeweile ???


----------



## silent_silver (14. Oktober 2016)

Tach zusammen,

ist am Wochenende eine Frühschicht geplant? Wenn ja bitte wann und wo, ich plane so oder so im Deister zu sein, evtl. finden wir in der Gruppe zusammen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillfaller (15. Oktober 2016)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Hast du Langeweile ???


Ne, eigentlich das Gegenteil 
Warum?


----------



## matzinski (15. Oktober 2016)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ist am Wochenende eine Frühschicht geplant? Wenn ja bitte wann und wo, ich plane so oder so im Deister zu sein, evtl. finden wir in der Gruppe zusammen!


Hi, wir starten Sonntags immer 8:30 im Benther Berg oben am Fundament. Morgen wohl auch. Ich wäre zumindestens vor Ort. Dann geht es über GB in den Deister. Wenn du nicht in den BB kommen willst, können wir dich auch ca. 9:45 am Parkplatz Waldkater im Deister auflesen - oder später am Annaturm. Dann wären wir aber schon fast wieder auf dem Rückweg. 

Wer ist sonst noch dabei? Vieleicht Bemerode mal wieder - oder ist es noch nicht kalt und matschig genug?


----------



## Alex0412 (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei. Bringe den Basti und einen weiteren Gast mit.


----------



## silent_silver (15. Oktober 2016)

BB ist gleich um die Ecke, bin um 08:30 da! 
Bis moin


----------



## stefan64 (15. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (15. Oktober 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder dabei.


na dann komme ich auch mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (15. Oktober 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> ...  Ich wäre zumindestens vor Ort. ...





Alex0412 schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei. Bringe den Basti und einen weiteren Gast mit.





silent_silver schrieb:


> BB ist gleich um die Ecke, bin um 08:30 da!
> Bis moin





stefan64 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal wieder dabei.





WeisstSchonWer schrieb:


> na dann komme ich auch mit ...



Oh, große Runde. 

Dabei.


----------



## Bueni (15. Oktober 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Hi, wir starten Sonntags immer 8:30 im Benther Berg oben am Fundament. Morgen wohl auch. Ich wäre zumindestens vor Ort. Dann geht es über GB in den Deister. Wenn du nicht in den BB kommen willst, können wir dich auch ca. 9:45 am Parkplatz Waldkater im Deister auflesen - oder später am Annaturm. Dann wären wir aber schon fast wieder auf dem Rückweg.
> 
> Wer ist sonst noch dabei? Vieleicht Bemerode mal wieder - oder ist es noch nicht kalt und matschig genug?


Muss noch matschiger werden vielleicht auf ne kurze Runde. Nächste Woche auf jeden Fall.


----------



## matzinski (16. Oktober 2016)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ist am Wochenende eine Frühschicht geplant? Wenn ja bitte wann und wo, ich plane so oder so im Deister zu sein, evtl. finden wir in der Gruppe zusammen!


Wir starten jetzt.  Wo bleibt er?


----------



## silent_silver (16. Oktober 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Wir starten jetzt.  Wo bleibt er?


Sorry Männer, ich war schon fast da - hatte meine Rucksacktasche offen und mein Portemonnaie war auf halbem Weg rausgefallen.Habs zum Glück wieder gefunden. Ich komme zum Waldkater!


----------



## matzinski (16. Oktober 2016)

Ok wir sammeln dich auf


----------



## chris2305 (17. Oktober 2016)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ne, eigentlich das Gegenteil
> Warum?


Dreistellig MTB fahren !!!!


----------



## Downhillfaller (18. Oktober 2016)

chris2305 schrieb:


> Dreistellig MTB fahren !!!!


Grenzt auch an SM für das Hinterteil


----------



## silent_silver (22. Oktober 2016)

Moin Männer, nach den gefühlt endlosen Regenfällen soll es morgen trocken bleiben. Hat die Frühschicht Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht?  ich wäre dabei! 
BG, Mathias


----------



## matzinski (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich muss morgen leider aussetzen.


----------



## stefan64 (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (22. Oktober 2016)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Moin Männer, nach den gefühlt endlosen Regenfällen soll es morgen trocken bleiben. Hat die Frühschicht Lust auf eine Schlammschlacht?  ich wäre dabei!
> BG, Mathias



Ich bin morgen auch raus.
Nächste Woche wieder und dann ist Winterpokal


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (22. Oktober 2016)

stefan64 schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei.


wenn ich nich wieder verschlafe, bin ich auch dabei ...


----------



## Bueni (23. Oktober 2016)

Bin raus


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2016)

wie siehts morgen (montag) mittag aus? ich hätte lust noch ein bischen droppen und springen auf dem ladies only zu üben.. kommt wer mit?


----------



## demlak (23. Oktober 2016)

btw.. die Trails hier sehen spannend aus.. wie heißen die?


----------



## silent_silver (26. Oktober 2016)

WÜrde mich auch interessieren, sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Mzungu (26. Oktober 2016)

unterer teil heisterburg ist auf jeden fall dabei.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. Oktober 2016)

Der Top Tip ist gleichzeitig der Klassiker.
Verabredet euch wie bereits begonnen weiterhin mit lokals.
@Paul_95 ist hier angemeldet und ein echt netter Typ. Seine Mitfahrer ebenfalls.


----------



## Brook (26. Oktober 2016)

Wann und wo wäre treffen? Würde es unter Umständen auch mal wieder nötig haben mich motivieren zu lassen 

Hätte ja auch langsam mal wieder Lust auf eine "night-ride-Runde" ... wer noch und wann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (26. Oktober 2016)

@demlak, Silent Silver: Vielleicht muss man die Frage direkter stellen und um eine zweifelsfrei formulierte Drohung erweitern. Ich probiere es mal:
@All:
Wo findet man den ersten Trail aus dem Video? (Halleffekt an) REDET, ODER SPÜRT MEINEN ZORN !! (3... 2... 1... Halleffekt aus)


----------



## matzinski (26. Oktober 2016)

Mit Verlaub, ihr solltet solche Videos hier besser nicht posten. Die Forsttruppe liest hier auch mit.


----------



## demlak (27. Oktober 2016)

naja.. veröffentlicht ist es ja schon eine gefühlte ewigkeit hier auf der website.. ich habs ja lediglich hier nur nochmal verlinkt.. meinst du, das macht dann nochmal einen unterschied?
(ernstgemeinte frage)


----------



## matzinski (27. Oktober 2016)

Ja - so wie es einen Unterschied macht, ob die Nachricht vom Untergang der Welt auf Bibel.TV kommt oder in den Tagesthemen gesendet wird.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Oktober 2016)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> @demlak, Silent Silver: Vielleicht muss man die Frage direkter stellen und um eine zweifelsfrei formulierte Drohung erweitern. Ich probiere es mal:
> @All:
> Wo findet man den ersten Trail aus dem Video? (Halleffekt an) REDET, ODER SPÜRT MEINEN ZORN !! (3... 2... 1... Halleffekt aus)



Es geht ohne Drohung!
Silent_Silver informiere ich bei der nächsten Runde persönlich.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Oktober 2016)

Mein Drohung passte aber gut zum Weltuntergang... 
Mal eine andere Frage: 
Kann man den Ü30 derzeit gut fahren oder ist alles vollgelaubt?
Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr noch einmal zu euch runterkommen, um'ne längere Runde zu drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (27. Oktober 2016)

Wir haben hier jetzt Herbst. Mit Laub ist daher zu rechnen. Mit Regen auch. Bis April/Mai ist eigentlich alles unfahrbar


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. Oktober 2016)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> ...
> Kann man den Ü30 derzeit gut fahren oder ist alles vollgelaubt?..



ja, nein oder vielleicht wäre die richtige Antwort.
Ich mag nasses Laub auf Wurzeln.
Andere nicht.

Aber zuhause auf Mai zu warten ist keine Lösung...oder?


----------



## demlak (27. Oktober 2016)

Besen mitnehmen \o/

p.s. oder einfach den nächsten 30. auf dem Trail feiern =)


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Oktober 2016)

Also in 19 Jahren wenn ich 60 bin...

Es muss sich schon lohnen mich für 2 x 200KM in's Auto zu setzen.
Das erste Mal Deister war vor 3 Jahren ohne Streckenkenntnis, bzw. haben wir uns die falschen Strecken rausgesucht: Nordmannturm mit 10 cm Laubschicht, matschiger Ladies ohne Sprungerfahrung (ist mittlerw. vorhanden). Das einzig richtig geile war damals der Grenzweg den ich durch Zufall gefunden habe.
Dieses Jahr wollte ich dem Deister nochmal'ne Chance geben und bin aber auch ganz anders rangegangen.
Resultat: Seeeeeehhhr geil! 4 x Deister in 4 Monaten
Dann werde ich eure Strecken für's nächste Jahr wohl mal lieber in guter Erinnerung behalten und die Zeit bis dahin in den harburger Bergen totschlagen.

Danke für Info!
Sven


----------



## silent_silver (27. Oktober 2016)

Trails ohne Schlamm, Laub und Dunkelheit? 
Am besten noch ohne Wurzeln und Kurven 
Mal im Ernst, macht das nicht den Reiz aus, dass die Abfahrten nie gleich und immer eine neue Herausforderung sind?


----------



## Muellbeutel (27. Oktober 2016)

Die Vereinstrails liegen größtenteils nicht in Laubwäldern und sind daher weiterhin gut befahrbar. Ausnahme ist der untere Teil Ü30, etwas verlaubt aber dennoch fahrbar. Wenn kein Laub mehr an den Bäumen ist, wird natürlich geharkt/gepüstert, das sollte im November noch klappen.

Für die anderen Trails bleibt weiterhin die beste Lösung sich alles direkt im Wald zeigen zu lassen. Mit Schinkenbaum und Verpoorten ist ja doch niemandem geholfen.
Forst weiß sowieso bescheid, die kennen ihren Wald ganz gut...


----------



## demlak (27. Oktober 2016)

danke.. =)


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Oktober 2016)

Danke auch, Muellbeutel! Jetzt weiß ich an welcher Stelle ich suchen muss. Auf der Ecke war ich auch noch nicht.

@Silent: Sicher, wenn man die Abfahrten kennt. Wenn man aber den Trail nicht mehr sehen kann und dauernd anhalten muss, um zu schauen wo es weitergeht, dann schockt das nicht. Zumindest nicht bei zweistündiger An- und zweistündiger Abfahrt. ... ohne Staus... 
Das Rad im Matsch einsauen ist wiederum geil, geht aber auf's Material. Und wenn ich schon nur für einen Tag rüberkomme, dann will ich zumindest eine Stunde länger auf'm Bike als im Auto sitzen. Da habe ich's dann lieber trocken.

Danke übrigens auch noch an alle Deister-Bautruppler für die außergewöhnliche Mühe die Ihr in die Trails gesteckt habt! 
Was den Aufwand bei nicht kommerziellen Trails angeht liegt Ihr wahrscheinlich mit großem Abstand vorn.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Oktober 2016)

Muellbeutel, demlak, Hanswurschtl...
Ich erkenne eine gewisse Tendenz in der Namensgebung unter uns Gleichgesinnten...


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Oktober 2016)

Dennoch lass mich dir versichern, dass zwischen dem Muellbeutel und Dir (und mir) Jahrzehnte liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hanswurschtl (28. Oktober 2016)

Jammerlappen... he he...

Warte ich rufe mal schnell Vollpfosten, Blödbirne, Heulsuse, Hirnibirni und Hackfresse an, dann können wir alle zusammen'ne Tour starten


----------



## vicangp (28. Oktober 2016)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Jammerlappen... he he...
> 
> Warte ich rufe mal schnell Vollpfosten, Blödbirne, Heulsuse, Hirnibirni und Hackfresse an, dann können wir alle zusammen'ne Tour starten


Also wenn du jetzt am Wochenende fährst. Wirst du insgesamt für die Jahreszeit gute Bedingungen vorfinden. Etwas Laub ist da, aber es überflutet die Trails nicht.


----------



## AlexS7930 (29. Oktober 2016)

Moin Frühschicht, fahrt ihr morgen?
VG


----------



## matzinski (29. Oktober 2016)

AlexS7930 schrieb:


> Moin Frühschicht, fahrt ihr morgen?
> VG


Ich würde wohl morgen zur Laub-Inspektions-Runde starten. 8:30 Winterzeit Benther Berg oben am Fundament. Wer noch?


----------



## tom de la zett (29. Oktober 2016)

Matze, das ist ja morgen wir ausschlafen für euch  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9192 mit Tapatalk


----------



## silent_silver (29. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Oktober 2016)

Hanswurstl schrieb:


> Jammerlappen... he he...
> 
> Warte ich rufe mal schnell Vollpfosten, Blödbirne, Heulsuse, Hirnibirni und Hackfresse an, dann können wir alle zusammen'ne Tour starten


Musste nicht, ware aber witzig. Sag Bescjeid, wenn du das nächste  mal kommen willst . Da musst du Trails auch nicht mehr suchen.


----------



## matzinski (29. Oktober 2016)

tom de la zett schrieb:


> Matze, das ist ja morgen wir ausschlafen für euch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9192 mit Tapatalk


Schaun wir mal. Mal sehen wie spät es heut' wird. [emoji6]


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Oktober 2016)

@jammerlappen: Danke! Evtl wage ich's Dienstag nochmal wenn alles klappt. Hab die Tour vom Video auch bereits als GPS-Track vorliegen.
Ich würde dann um 11 Uhr am Waldkater los und erstmal zur BMX Bahn (kenne ich noch nicht) und dann gerade hoch, weiter zum Ü30. 
Je nachdem wie die Trails aussehen würde ich dann entweder noch zur Rakete und dann zu den Trails vom Video oder ich bleibe beim Ü30 und fahre dann kurz über den Ladies zum Dropland, Mögebier (ist der eigentlich wieder frei?) und Grenzweg.  
Kannst du Dienstag?
Evtl. auch später?
Bin ja bis ca. 17 Uhr im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (29. Oktober 2016)

Fahre am Dienstag vermutlich eine Runde mit einem anderen Hamburger, Sachen gibts. kannst dich anschließen.
Für die Runde bietet sich der Parkplatz an der Rakete/Barsinghausen Freilichtbühne eher an. BMX Bahn kannst du dir im Sommer mal anschauen, sind halt 4 riesen Sprünge mit Laub.  Dafür dann die Ecke aus dem Video ausführlicher...


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Oktober 2016)

Wann hattet Ihr ungefähr gedacht loszufahren?


----------



## Levty (29. Oktober 2016)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> @jammerlappen: Mögebier (ist der eigentlich wieder frei?)


Ja.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (29. Oktober 2016)

cool! Den fahre ich zum Schluss immer gern!
Danke, Levty


----------



## silent_silver (31. Oktober 2016)

Klasse Runde gestern, hat mir Spaß gemacht! Habt eine schöne Woche! Und immer schön strampeln, es ist Winterpokal


----------



## matzinski (31. Oktober 2016)

Schon geschehen. Die ersten Punkte sind bereits eingefahren. Bis die Tage. [emoji6]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Oktober 2016)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> @jammerlappen: Danke! Evtl wage ich's Dienstag nochmal wenn alles klappt. Hab die Tour vom Video auch bereits als GPS-Track vorliegen.
> Ich würde dann um 11 Uhr am Waldkater los und erstmal zur BMX Bahn (kenne ich noch nicht) und dann gerade hoch, weiter zum Ü30.
> Je nachdem wie die Trails aussehen würde ich dann entweder noch zur Rakete und dann zu den Trails vom Video oder ich bleibe beim Ü30 und fahre dann kurz über den Ladies zum Dropland, Mögebier (ist der eigentlich wieder frei?) und Grenzweg.
> Kannst du Dienstag?
> ...



BMX ist mit Lauballergie eher Sommerziel, wenn du gut fliegen kannst.
Im Dropland war der Harvester und seit Jahren keiner mit Schaufel
Aktuell fällt so viel Laub, dass die Orientierung nicht leicht fällt.

Mal davon abgesehen, war alles trocken und frei.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (31. Oktober 2016)

Ah, ok.
Ich habe alles gepackt und kann morgen, wenn alles klappt, los.
Das Dropland lasse ich dann wohl lieber aus. Wahrscheinlich war ich beim letzten Besuch sogar an der richtigen Stelle (nämlich die, wo ich mich über den Harvestermüll geärgert habe).
Überwiegend wollte ich zum Ü30, ich denke mal der wird noch laubfrei sein, und zum Raketentrail, welcher sich hauptsächlich im Nadelwald befindet, soweit ich mich richtig erinnere. 
Sollte der untere Ü30 doch unter'ner dicken Laubschicht liegen, gebt bitte nochmal Bescheid, dann würde ich nämlich doch lieber bis zum nächsten Jahr warten.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (1. November 2016)

Waren mal wieder ein paar nette Stunden bei euch heute.
Ich war auch fast der einzige im Wald. 
Für den Raketentrail brauche ich aber wohl mal was Gröberes. Der obere Ü30 geht noch gerade mit meinen 110mm Federweg, aber beim Raketentrail haut's doch zu stark rein. An die Sprünge dort brauch ich gar nicht denken. Außer zwei im Mittelteil, die man gut anfahren kann. Die beiden danach habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Der letzte ist ja auch echt weit...
Danke auch nochmals für die Tips, so bin ich jedenfalls noch einmal dieses Jahr bei euch zum fahren gekommen.
Bis 2017 dann wieder!

Sven


----------



## harryhallers (3. November 2016)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Waren mal wieder ein paar nette Stunden bei euch heute.
> Ich war auch fast der einzige im Wald.
> Für den Raketentrail brauche ich aber wohl mal was Gröberes. Der obere Ü30 geht noch gerade mit meinen 110mm Federweg, aber beim Raketentrail haut's doch zu stark rein. An die Sprünge dort brauch ich gar nicht denken. Außer zwei im Mittelteil, die man gut anfahren kann. Die beiden danach habe ich noch nicht gemacht. Der letzte ist ja auch echt weit...
> Danke auch nochmals für die Tips, so bin ich jedenfalls noch einmal dieses Jahr bei euch zum fahren gekommen.
> ...


Wo geht der Raketentrail los?

Edit: Okay, ich kenne den Trail als Grabweg...


----------



## affe_auf_rad (3. November 2016)

hey leute,
bin seit ein paar monaten im deister unterwegs. ich starte in hannover, fahre über den benther berg (gibt ein paar ganz geile trails da), dann gehrdener berg (gibts da ein paar coole trails?) und schließlich den weg an den wasserspielen hoch. dann wahlweise nach osten (gefällt mir sehr gut, kein asphalt, paar trails und schön über den süllberg [hier gibts auch ein paar geile trails] zurück) oder nach westen. im westen habe ich allerdings noch keine tollen trails gefunden. ich rede nicht vom ü30 oder ladies only trail, dass ist nicht mein ding. einfach irgendwelche single trails, hauptsache kein asphalt/zu gut ausgebaute wege.

könnt ihr da ein paar sachen empfehlen, am besten mit karte bzw. als .gpx datei?

bei der runde am sonntag morgen kann ich zeitlich leider nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## demlak (3. November 2016)

hey..
mir hat die app "strava" ganz gut zum orientieren im Deister geholfen.. 
ansonsten findet man im Deister (und hier übers Board) sehr gut Anschluss, so dass einem die eine oder andere Strecke dann live gezeigt wird..


----------



## wolfk (3. November 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> hey..
> mir hat die app "strava" ganz gut zum orientieren im Deister geholfen..


Mir auch!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. November 2016)

affe_auf_rad schrieb:


> hey leute,
> bin seit ein paar monaten im deister unterwegs. ich starte in hannover, fahre über den benther berg (gibt ein paar ganz geile trails da), dann gehrdener berg (gibts da ein paar coole trails?) und schließlich den weg an den wasserspielen hoch. dann wahlweise nach osten (gefällt mir sehr gut, kein asphalt, paar trails und schön über den süllberg [hier gibts auch ein paar geile trails] zurück) oder nach westen. im westen habe ich allerdings noch keine tollen trails gefunden. ich rede nicht vom ü30 oder ladies only trail, dass ist nicht mein ding. einfach irgendwelche single trails, hauptsache kein asphalt/zu gut ausgebaute Wege.
> könnt ihr da ein paar sachen empfehlen, am besten mit karte bzw. als .gpx datei?
> bei der runde am sonntag morgen kann ich zeitlich leider nicht teilnehmen.



Hey,
fährst du mit dem Starrgabelrad aus deinem Profil?
Im Deister sind Sachen wie der Ü30 typisch. Also Wege mit Wurzeln.
Ich denke, Benther, Gehrdener und Süllberg bieten mehr "einfache" schmale Wege.

Du kommst an dem Hinweis von demlak nicht vorbei.
Ein Tipp jedoch Richtung Osten.
Schau mal bei GPSies.com.
Orientieren dich von Taternpfahl nach Osten auf dem Königsweg. Rechts runter auf dem Hüttenweg und dann wieder rechts den Wanderweg über die Höpperbrücke rein.
...oder Königsweg bis Streitbuche und dort rechts.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (4. November 2016)

An Affe_auf_Rad: Die letzten beiden Abfahrten ab KM 47 von meiner "nicht so geglückten" ersten Deisterrunde 2013 wären auch mit Starrgabel fahrbar gewesen und haben Spaß gebracht:
https://www.strava.com/activities/90686508
Ich meine, das sind auch keine inoffiziellen MTB Trails, sondern einfach nur normal Single-Wanderwege.


----------



## demlak (4. November 2016)

Hanswurschtl schrieb:


> Ich meine, das sind auch keine inoffiziellen MTB Trails, sondern einfach nur normal Single-Wanderwege.


Gottseidank, gibt es diesbezüglich in Niedersachsen keinen Unterschied =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## silent_silver (5. November 2016)

Tach zusammen, wer ist morgen bei der Frühschicht dabei ?


----------



## matzinski (5. November 2016)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, wer ist morgen bei der Frühschicht dabei ?


Ich.


----------



## gloshabigur (5. November 2016)

Auch!


----------



## MTBdiver (5. November 2016)

Moin, 

Ich bin nicht von hier und würde gerne die Deistertour kennen lernen. 
Ich bin im Moment in Bad Eilsen. Ach und ich komme aus dem Kreis Uelzen bei Lüneburg. Da ist es nicht ganz so Gebirgig wie hier.  
Gruß Michael


----------



## stefan64 (5. November 2016)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Tach zusammen, wer ist morgen bei der Frühschicht dabei ?



Dabei.


----------



## damianfromhell (5. November 2016)

MTBdiver schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich bin nicht von hier und würde gerne die Deistertour kennen lernen.
> Ich bin im Moment in Bad Eilsen. Ach und ich komme aus dem Kreis Uelzen bei Lüneburg. Da ist es nicht ganz so Gebirgig wie hier.
> Gruß Michael


Immer die Frage was für ein Bike du fährst


----------



## silent_silver (5. November 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Immer die Frage was für ein Bike du fährst


Je nach Fahrtechnikskill würde ich es nicht allzu sehr vom Rad abhängig machen. Sind auch schon Neulinge mit Hardtail und 80-100mm Gabel gut mitgekommen. Einfach an eine Gruppe ranhängen und reinschnuppern. Keiner wird zurück gelassen.  
Gemeinsam losfahren,  gemeinsam ankommen!


----------



## damianfromhell (5. November 2016)

Des eh aber macht ja keinen Sinn mit nem ht bei der schiebenden Fraktion mitzufahren [emoji28]


----------



## Nico Laus (5. November 2016)

türlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. November 2016)

Wer aus Hamburg war denn heute mit einem braunen VW Bus im Deister?
https://www.facebook.com/deisterfreun.de/posts/10154690939322760


----------



## damianfromhell (6. November 2016)

Des würde ick auch gerne wissen. Was ein penner


----------



## demlak (6. November 2016)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Des würde ick auch gerne wissen. Was ein penner


Was eine überflüssige Beleidigung


----------



## damianfromhell (6. November 2016)

Ne garnicht. Da steht ein Schild und alles.... In meinen Augen Absicht und anmaßend. Okay penner ist abwertend gegenüber wirklichen obdachlosen.... Arsch**** hätte es besser getroffen.


----------



## samuel-l-k (10. November 2016)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
bin am Sonntag am Start, da der Steelman 2 Wochen später ist - der Termin wurde wohl vor ein paar Monaten geändert.
Bis dahin, Uli


----------



## matzinski (12. November 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> bin am Sonntag am Start, da ...


... bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (12. November 2016)

Auch


----------



## stefan64 (12. November 2016)

Auch dabei


----------



## samuel-l-k (13. November 2016)

na, sehr schön - dann bis demnächst...


----------



## stefan64 (19. November 2016)

Morgen Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (19. November 2016)

Yap.


----------



## silent_silver (19. November 2016)

Sicher doch


----------



## 1Tintin (20. November 2016)

Moin, komme gerade aus dem Deister.
Habe meine Tour abgebrochen, da ständig Windbruch aus den Bäumen kam.
Also, passt auf euch auf, falls ihr doch fahren wollt.
Mir war es zu gefährlich bei dem Wind heute.

Schönen Sonntach noch..


----------



## demlak (21. November 2016)

jemand morgen (vor)mittag zeit und lust? wetter soll ja top werden...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2016)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin, komme gerade aus dem Deister.
> Habe meine Tour abgebrochen, da ständig Windbruch aus den Bäumen kam.
> Also, passt auf euch auf, falls ihr doch fahren wollt.
> Mir war es zu gefährlich bei dem Wind heute.
> ...


Im Osten war alles Takko.


----------



## samuel-l-k (26. November 2016)

moin,
nochmal zur Erinnerung - morgen http://www.steelman-hannover.de/home.html, wird sicher etwas gaga nach und vor dem Nachtdienst...
Ansonsten bis in 8 Tagen,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (26. November 2016)

Viel Erfolg wünsche ich der Chrischi. Ich mach' trotzdem lieber 'ne Frühschicht  [emoji6]


----------



## gloshabigur (26. November 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg wünsche ich der Chrischi. Ich mach' trotzdem lieber 'ne Frühschicht  [emoji6]



... und viel Spaß; Wetter spielt ja leider nicht mit 

Frühschicht, dabei.


----------



## samuel-l-k (3. Dezember 2016)

hallo,
morgen 10 Uhr Bhf. Egestorf oder 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
Uli


----------



## matzinski (3. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin morgen raus.


----------



## stefan64 (3. Dezember 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo,
> morgen 10 Uhr Bhf. Egestorf oder 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
> Uli


Bin um 10:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf.
Noch jemand dabei?


----------



## gloshabigur (3. Dezember 2016)

Wahrscheinlich!
Wenn, dann pünktlich 08:30 Fundament


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (3. Dezember 2016)

ich versuche auch mal 8:30h BB


----------



## silent_silver (3. Dezember 2016)

Perfekt, bin auch da!


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2016)

Morgen wieder Hamsterrad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## samuel-l-k (10. Dezember 2016)

Biken ist mir lieber, mit (Erd)Nagetieren habe ich hier gerade genug Ärger....morgen eher 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm als 10 Uhr Bhf. Egestorf. Passt's so?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## WeisstSchonWer (10. Dezember 2016)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen wieder Hamsterrad?


ich habe andere Aufgaben ;-)


----------



## stefan64 (10. Dezember 2016)

Bin beim Hamstern dabei.


----------



## matzinski (10. Dezember 2016)

Passt Uli


----------



## Fischi23 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute,

bin neu hier und wollte mit ungern die 500+ Seiten durchlesen. Daher wollte ich fragen wo man im Deister fahren kann und was sich für Anfängern empfiehlt.


----------



## Fischi23 (13. Dezember 2016)

Hey Leute,

bin neu hier und wollte mit ungern die 500+ Seiten durchlesen. Daher wollte ich fragen wo man im Deister fahren kann und was sich für Anfängern empfiehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Dezember 2016)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> bin neu hier und wollte mit ungern die 500+ Seiten durchlesen. Daher wollte ich fragen wo man im Deister fahren kann und was sich für Anfängern empfiehlt.


Hallo und herzlich willkommen,
egal wie viel du liest und wie viel geantwortet wird, kann die Antwort nie abschließend sein.
Schon "Anfänger" kann für die, die schon ewig im Deister fahren alles bedeuten.

Jetzt im Winter sollten die Hauptwege schon herausfordernd genug sein.
Falls du Trails kennen lernen willst, schau dir mal den Ü30 an (Start am Nienstedter Pass und dann erst mal Richtung Annatum).
Am Nienstedter Pass wirst du immer auf Leute treffen, die sich auskennen und Neulinge mitnehmen.

Und das ist der entscheidende Tipp!
Es gibt rd. 500km Wege von aspaltiertem Radweg bis Downhillstrecke (Ladies only)
Das meiste davon kannst du allein nicht erkunden.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Fischi23 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hey,

gehöre jetzt auch zu den Stolzen Fully besitzern und bin ganz klar Anfänger.

Wollte mal fragen was Ihr für anfänger im Deister empfehlen könnt.

Sorry. War im falschen Thread daher doppelt


----------



## demlak (18. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch Anfänger und meine Empfehlung ist, den Ü30 anschauen.. mal ganz langsam runter fahren und sich in Ruhe anschauen.. und dann von mal zu mal schneller werden..

wiederholen.. wiederholen.. wiederholen..


p.s. das erste langsame Fahren und anschauen ist sehr wichtig.. da es auch doubles und gaps gibt, die sau gefährlich sind, wenn man nicht weiß was man da macht.. und alles ist umfahrbar.. man muss nicht durch eine Stelle mit höheren Ansprüchen zwingend durchfahren oder drüber heben oder sonst was.. Man kann immer daneben lang fahren...

p.p.s. sehr zu empfehlen ist auch, sich an andere Leute dranzu hängen.. gemeinsam Fahren ist spassiger und sicherer...

Bin grad eine Mimose bezüglich des Wetters.. aber wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich gerne dabei


----------



## njoerd (19. Dezember 2016)

Meine Freundin ist auch eine Einsteigerin, sie gönnt sich gerne den Ü30. Immer locker einrollen und schön auf die Hindernisse auf der Strecke achten. Gern auch immer mal eine Sektion fahren, bis sie sich flüssig anfühlt. Und wenn du mal einen schnellen Burschen triffst, einfach mal anquatschen und Tipps geben lassen


----------



## Fischi23 (19. Dezember 2016)

Was gibt es beim springen zu beachten?


----------



## demlak (19. Dezember 2016)

das is nicht in wenigen zeilen erklärt.. schau mal die videos von fahrtechnik.tv durch.. da kriegt man einiges an guten informationen.. am ende bleibt nur noch der tipp, als anfänger nicht alleine in die vollen zu gehen.. wenn noch jemand dabei ist, hast du jemanden, der notfalls einen krankenwagen rufen kann.. falls du das nichtmehr können solltest =)

wir wollen evtl. donnerstag ne runde drehen.. komm doch mit.
uhrzeit steht noch nicht.. wird aber wohl gegen (vor-)mittag sein.


----------



## jammerlappen (19. Dezember 2016)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Was gibt es beim springen zu beachten?


Im wesentlichen ist es damit getan, nicht auf die Schnauze zu fallen.


----------



## Fischi23 (19. Dezember 2016)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Im wesentlichen ist es damit getan, nicht auf die Schnauze zu fallen.



Sure? 



demlak schrieb:


> wir wollen evtl. donnerstag ne runde drehen.. komm doch mit.
> uhrzeit steht noch nicht.. wird aber wohl gegen (vor-)mittag sein.



Leider kein Urlaub und ich weiß nicht wann mein bike kommt.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (19. Dezember 2016)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Sure?
> Leider kein Urlaub und ich weiß nicht wann mein bike kommt.



Verschieb mal das springen und warte aufs Rad.
Dann fang an zu fahren.
Im Frühjahr fängst du an auf dem Ü30 zu üben.

Wichtig ist Bikebeherrschung und entweder ein Kurs oder jemand, der es vormachen kann.


----------



## demlak (19. Dezember 2016)

apropos kurs.. ich bin seeehr interessiert... frage an die damen und herren aus der gegend... 
empfehlungen für einen kurs in/um hannover/deister?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fischi23 (20. Dezember 2016)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Verschieb mal das springen und warte aufs Rad.
> Dann fang an zu fahren.
> Im Frühjahr fängst du an auf dem Ü30 zu üben.
> 
> Wichtig ist Bikebeherrschung und entweder ein Kurs oder jemand, der es vormachen kann.



Bin ja schon viel gefahren und habe kleine Erfahrungen mit Jumps. Hat mal Dirtjump in Planung aber war nicht so meins. Daher ist Bike Beherrschung schon Grund vorhanden. Aber war halt Hardtail 26 und kein 27,5 aber vor dem Frühjahr war eh kein Deister in Planung.



demlak schrieb:


> apropos kurs.. ich bin seeehr interessiert... frage an die damen und herren aus der gegend...
> empfehlungen für einen kurs in/um hannover/deister?



Hätte bock auf einen Kurs!


----------



## njoerd (20. Dezember 2016)

Was meint ihr mit Kurs? so richtig professionell gegen Geld?

Etwas vormachen, ein paar Worte darüber verlieren und kontrollieren ob's richtig nachgemacht wurde, kann hier durchaus der ein oder andere. Hab das auch schon öfter mal gemacht, zuletzt bei meiner Dame.


----------



## demlak (21. Dezember 2016)

Mich würde beides interessieren..


----------



## Micha086 (22. Dezember 2016)

Wie siehts denn aktuell aus aufm ü30 von den Bodenverhältnissen? Gibt es viel Matsch und Schlamm oder geht das im Moment ganz gut? Ich würde am Samstag Vormittag fahren


----------



## demlak (22. Dezember 2016)

Morgen 10:45 Uhr (Freitag) ab Waldkater... gemäßigte Tour zum Ladies Only.. danach wohl Farnweg.. und mal weiter gucken..
momentan sind wir zu zweit.. und ich bin definitiv konditionell schlecht dran.. wer Zeit und Bock auf eine chillige runde hat, einfach dazukommen... Sehr gut für Anfänger geeignet!

p.s. so wie der Wetterbericht momentan für nächste Woche aussieht, wäre es dummheit, den Dienstag auszulassen... wäre also noch eine anstehende Tour in selbiger Manier (wenig kondition/chillige Fahrt).. Ideal um das Weihnachtsgeschenk auszuführen =)


----------



## Fischi23 (23. Dezember 2016)

Hey. Kumpel und ich werden im Frühjahr spätestens mal in den Deister fahren. Für mich das erste mal im Deister und für Ihn das zweite mal. Ist aber schon 3 Jahre her. Wollten uns die Tracks angucken und auch fragen ob uns bei Gelegenheit wer ziehen könnte.


----------



## 3077 (23. Dezember 2016)

....der Ladies Only ist momentan nur bedingt bis gar nicht zu befahren. Zum einen durch die extremen Matschrillen, zum anderen wurden Gestern dort Arbeiten an Anliegern durchgeführt. Diese sind noch sehr weich und bieten gerade keinen wirklichen Fahrspaß.


----------



## demlak (23. Dezember 2016)

3077 schrieb:


> ....der Ladies Only ist momentan nur bedingt bis gar nicht zu befahren. Zum einen durch die extremen Matschrillen, zum anderen wurden Gestern dort Arbeiten an Anliegern durchgeführt. Diese sind noch sehr weich und bieten gerade keinen wirklichen Fahrspaß.



Danke!
Wir schauen uns das aber mal an.. vermutlich klebt man am Ü30 auch grad am Boden fest =)


----------



## Alex0412 (28. Dezember 2016)

Moin,
war nach dem Sturm schon wer auf dem Ü30, vor allem dem unteren Teil?

Meine Kurze hat ihre Ausrüstung parat und brennt darauf da mal runter zu brettern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (28. Dezember 2016)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Moin,
> war nach dem Sturm schon wer auf dem Ü30, vor allem dem unteren Teil?
> 
> Meine Kurze hat ihre Ausrüstung parat und brennt darauf da mal runter zu brettern



War heute auf jeden Fall gut besucht. Strecke ist natürlich matschig.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Alex0412 (28. Dezember 2016)

Bang schrieb:


> War heute auf jeden Fall gut besucht. Strecke ist natürlich matschig.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Matschig können wir 

Danke!


----------



## SamyRSJ4 (28. Dezember 2016)

demlak schrieb:


> Mich würde beides interessieren..



Frag mal @roudy_da_tree. Es gab im Oktober einen Kurs, der guten Anklank gefunden hat


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Dezember 2016)

SamyRSJ4 schrieb:


> Frag mal @roudy_da_tree. Es gab im Oktober einen Kurs, der guten Anklank gefunden hat


Würden wir 2017 auf jeden Fall wiederholen.
Vorrangig für deisterfreun.de e.V. Mitglieder.

Ab Januar kümmere ich mich darum.


----------



## samuel-l-k (29. Dezember 2016)

Erst mal 'nen guten Rutsch an die Frühschicht. Ist am Sonntag mit einer Frühschicht zu rechnen?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## Levty (29. Dezember 2016)

3077 schrieb:


> ....der Ladies Only ist momentan nur bedingt bis gar nicht zu befahren. Zum einen durch die extremen Matschrillen, zum anderen wurden Gestern dort Arbeiten an Anliegern durchgeführt. Diese sind noch sehr weich und bieten gerade keinen wirklichen Fahrspaß.


Hallo. 
Gibts dazu ein Update? War heute jemand dort, der berichten kann?

Danke, 
Lev.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (29. Dezember 2016)

Ladies ist ganz gut fahrbar trotz der Nässe. 
Fettes Lob an das Buddelteam, Ihr Seite echt der Hammer


----------



## matzinski (29. Dezember 2016)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> Erst mal 'nen guten Rutsch an die Frühschicht. Ist am Sonntag mit einer Frühschicht zu rechnen?
> Bis dann, Uli


Wenn, dann aber mindestens ne Stunde später als üblich. [emoji42]


----------



## samuel-l-k (31. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde morgen mit dem Auto zur Mooshütte fahren, die Zeit lasse ich mal offen.
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## samuel-l-k (1. Januar 2017)

moin, werde ca. 9:30 Uhr dort starten.


----------



## Muellbeutel (2. Januar 2017)

Zum Ladies. Dort kann gefahren werden, Entwässerung funktioniert ganz gut und die frischen Sachen sind soweit fest genug. 

Wir werden in den nächsten Wochen im Nadelwald, unterem Teil des trails, bauliche Veränderungen vornehmen. Eventuell wird solange das Stückchen abgesperrt werden.


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Januar 2017)

Darf man fragen was ihr so vorhabt ? Oder überraschen lassen


----------



## Fischi23 (9. Januar 2017)

Habe gestern gesehen das am Ü30 Veränderungen vorgenommen wurden. Kann einer hier mal schreiben was genau gemacht wurden?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Januar 2017)

Fischi23 schrieb:


> Habe gestern gesehen das am Ü30 Veränderungen vorgenommen wurden. Kann einer hier mal schreiben was genau gemacht wurden?



Auf Facebook haben die Jungs vom Buddeltrupp dazu was geschrieben und Fotos gemacht.


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. Januar 2017)

Ich habe heute auf dem Ladies Only in der "Open Section" bei einem Sturz meinen Tacho verloren. Hab ich leider erst gemerkt, als wir schon fast wieder unten waren.

Vielleich findet ihn ja jemand und meldet sich


----------



## affe_auf_rad (17. Januar 2017)

wollte am donnerstag mal ne längere runde im deister drehen. liegt dort viel schnee? war vorhin aufdem benther berg, dort lag quasi gar nichts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (17. Januar 2017)

Ab der Hälfte liegen etwa 20cm.


----------



## gloshabigur (21. Januar 2017)

Frühschicht?


----------



## stefan64 (21. Januar 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## samuel-l-k (21. Januar 2017)

Moin,
morgen 10:30 Uhr Nordmannsturm? Starte um ca. 9:05 Uhr ab Barsinghausen. 
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (21. Januar 2017)

Ok. 10:30 Nordmannsturm!


----------



## demlak (22. Januar 2017)

respekt meine herren.. bei den temperaturen.. hut ab!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. Januar 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> respekt meine herren.. bei den temperaturen.. hut ab!


Naja, Bewegung erzeugt genug Wärme.
Wir waren gegen 11 an der Laube und haben wegen der gleissenden Sonne eher Schatten gesucht


----------



## samuel-l-k (28. Januar 2017)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen will ich ca. 8:30 Uhr ab Mooshütte starten.
Treffen 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## matzinski (28. Januar 2017)

Bin noch leicht verschnupft. Daher morgen nur kurze BB GB Runde für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan64 (28. Januar 2017)

10:30 Nordmannsturm geht.


----------



## samuel-l-k (11. Februar 2017)

hallo,
bin morgen leider nicht am Start, war und bin noch verschnupft etc. Morgen ggf. maximal zur Sauna...
Uli


----------



## discordius (13. Februar 2017)

Wie sind eigentlich die aktuellen Bodenverhältnisse? Ist Dienstag oder Mittwoch Abend ein Nightride möglich, oder versinkt man bei Tauwetter in Schneematsch und Schlamm und zurstört nur die Trails?


----------



## Downhillfaller (13. Februar 2017)

Eben da gewesen, von staubig, hart bis total rutschig auf'm Trail.  Alles dabei voll spaßig. Glaube das es eher schlechter wird wenn es alles taut


----------



## discordius (14. Februar 2017)

Ist halt meine Befürchtung, dass ich mir bei Tauwetter die Anfahrt mit dem Fully Mittwoch Abend sparen kann und gleich das Rennrad nehme. Aber Trails sind halt wesentlich spaßiger als Straße.


----------



## Micha086 (17. Februar 2017)

Hallo, sind die Vereinstrails ü30 und ladies morgen fahrbar bzw. wie ist die Empfehlung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (17. Februar 2017)

kommt drauf an, was du unter fahrbar verstehst...
die strecken werden sicherlich sehr matschig sein


----------



## daiko (25. Februar 2017)

Im Benther Berg hat der Harvester gewütet - alle mir bekannten Trails sind blockiert und nicht wirklich fahrbar. Schade schade wenn die Hometrails zum Opfer fallen.


----------



## samuel-l-k (25. Februar 2017)

hallo zusammen vom Non-What's-Apper an die Frühschicht,
10 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf?! Starte schon um 9 Uhr ab dort.
Uli


----------



## matzinski (25. Februar 2017)

Ich mache morgen nur ne kurze BB GB Runde.


----------



## daiko (25. Februar 2017)

Berichte mal vom GB ob da auch so gewütet wurde wie im BB


----------



## Phil81 (26. Februar 2017)

Ich habe heute eine Brille am Blaubär gefunden.
Falls jemand eine vermisst bei mir melden.


----------



## matzinski (26. Februar 2017)

daiko schrieb:


> Berichte mal vom GB ob da auch so gewütet wurde wie im BB


Im GB ist derzeit keine Holzernte. Nur ein paar Sturmschäden, sonst alles normal.


----------



## daiko (26. Februar 2017)

matzinski schrieb:


> Im GB ist derzeit keine Holzernte. Nur ein paar Sturmschäden, sonst alles normal.


Danke. Dann spar ich mir nächstes Mal den BB und fahr direkt weiter.


----------



## Alex0412 (27. Februar 2017)

daiko schrieb:


> Im Benther Berg hat der Harvester gewütet - alle mir bekannten Trails sind blockiert und nicht wirklich fahrbar. Schade schade wenn die Hometrails zum Opfer fallen.
> Anhang anzeigen 578499



Der einzige Trail der wirklich nicht mehr fahrbar ist, ist der Doppelwhopper, alle anderen Abfahrten und die Waldrandtrails lassen sich fahren. Bei ein/zwei gibts nur nen neuen Einstieg .


----------



## daiko (27. Februar 2017)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> Der einzige Trail der wirklich nicht mehr fahrbar ist, ist der Doppelwhopper, alle anderen Abfahrten und die Waldrandtrails lassen sich fahren. Bei ein/zwei gibts nur nen neuen Einstieg .


Die Südabfahrt war blockiert, da hat aber jemand kurz frei geräumt....  Die Waldrandtrails waren alle im Einstieg und Ausstieg dicht, auf kurz oder lang wird's wohl wieder frei werden oder neue Wege finden, aber wirklich Spaß hat's nicht mehr gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (4. März 2017)

@non WhatsApp'er
Frühschicht fährt morgen


----------



## gloshabigur (11. März 2017)

Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (11. März 2017)

Yep


----------



## vicangp (13. März 2017)

Hi,
hat zufällig gestern jemand ein Vaude Überschuh auf dem Raketentrail gefunden? Schwarz, Größe 38(?)


----------



## Fischi23 (15. März 2017)

Kommt hier zufällig wer aus dem Bereich Wunstorf, Neustadt, Poggenhagen? Bin neu und wollte gucken ob es vielleicht jemanden gibt der mir einiges zeigen könnte.


----------



## demlak (15. März 2017)

hey..
ist doch egal wo man herkommt.. =)


----------



## Fischi23 (15. März 2017)

@demlak es geht darum, dass man auch mal nach dem Feierabend zusammen fahren könnte für 1-2 h und nicht gleich in den Deister muss um Leute zu haben die einem ein bisschen was zeigen. Sollte ich im Deister sein kann er auch meinetwegen sonst wo her kommen .


----------



## demlak (15. März 2017)

ah.. ok... im deisterthread war das eine fehlende info =)


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2017)

@Evel Knievel 
ich komm leider nicht aus Hannover,
sondern von 170km entfernt - aus kurz vorm Emsland,
aber bin immer gern im Deister
wo soll man im Norden auch sonst mal auf die Schnelle hin?


Fürn Harz muss ich Sonntags schon immer um 6 Uhr losfahren
beim Deister kann ich noch zwei Stunden länger schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DarkstarYJ (16. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen


Mein Name ist Mario bin 39Jahre alt und Vater von 2 Töchtern.

Ich fahre schon eine ganze Weile MTB mal mehr und mal weniger intensiv.

Gerne auch mal zügig bergab. Allerdings bin ich mehr der Naturfahrer. Das ganze gebuddele und geschüppe ist nicht so mein Ding. Höhr, schneller, weiter können ruhig die Jungen Wilden. Fahre aber gerne mit.

Letztes Jahr mal wieder ein bisschen intensiver, wo ich mir gleich mal im August auf der “Rakete“ das Sprunggelenk gebrochen habe. Und somit die Saison erledigt war.

In dieser Saison soll es aber wieder voran gehen. Letztes Jahr kein Sport mehr und seit letztem Jahr ohne Rauch, das hat Spuren hinterlassen bestimmt von 15-20kg. Das soll wieder runter und Spaß will ich dabei auch noch haben. Freunde haben zum Teil aufgehört oder aufs Rennrad umgestiegen. Rennrad ist aber nicht meins.


Also wer fährt denn so im Deister und Umgebung? Mein Fitnessstand ist, ich sag mal, unterirdisch. Aber das soll sich ja ändern.

Beruflich geht es leider nur nachmittags oder am Wochenende. Aber ich denke das geht hier einigen so.


----------



## Garam (16. März 2017)

Hi Mario,

wenn du Naturtrails magst, solltest du dir Barbie - Grab mal anschauen. 
Wir können auch gerne mal 'ne Runde drehen. Wird allerdings wohl erst im April was.


----------



## DarkstarYJ (17. März 2017)

Hi,
Barbie Grab bin ich vor einiger Zeit mal. Ich sag mal die Trails im Deister sind einigermaßen bekannt.
Als ich in Ronnenberg gewohnt habe bin ich oft Benther Berg gefahren. Oder mal Hahnenklee oder Braunlage.

Gerne können wir mal ne Runde drehen. Dann kann ich bis April ja noch etwas trainieren


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. März 2017)

DarkstarYJ schrieb:


> Hi,
> Barbie Grab bin ich vor einiger Zeit mal. Ich sag mal die Trails im Deister sind einigermaßen bekannt.
> Als ich in Ronnenberg gewohnt habe bin ich oft Benther Berg gefahren. Oder mal Hahnenklee oder Braunlage.
> Gerne können wir mal ne Runde drehen. Dann kann ich bis April ja noch etwas trainieren



Ich denke, ab April werden wir auch wieder deisterfreun.de & Freunde Touren anbieten.
Ich werde wieder nette Sachen ganz im Osten zeigen.
Trainieren ist gut, letztes mal hatten wir ca. 1000Hm und 5 Stunden auf dem Tacho.


----------



## silent_silver (17. März 2017)

Hi Mario,

willkommen in der Runde. Ich bin seit Ende letzten Jahres verletzunsbedingt auch in der "Unform" meines Lebens 
Einmal Ellenbogenbruch anfang Dezember und gerade verheilt noch das Schlüsselbein mit Titanplatte.
Ambitionierte Ziele wie Alpenross und die 5500 Kilometer (nur MTB) des letzten Jahres zu knacken sind an den Nagel gehangen.

Plane im April wieder sanft einzusteigen und werde mich dann im Mai wieder den größeren Touren (wie von Roudy beschrieben) den deisterfreunden und der Sonntagsfrühschicht anschließen.
Wenn du Zeit und Lust hast, können wir am Wochenende oder auch unter der Woche mal Benther und Gerdener Berg fahren. Da sind bestimmt noch ein paar andere Biker dabei.

Beste Grüße,
Mathias


----------



## demlak (17. März 2017)

zu den untrainierten geselle ich mich gerne dazu.. dann falle ich nich so auf =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (17. März 2017)

Props an die Dudes, die den alten Grab Weg wiederbelebt haben. Danke!




20170317-DSC01561 by Stuart Redman, auf Flickr


----------



## DarkstarYJ (24. März 2017)

Sehr schön, dann sollte sich ja was machen lassen.
Ich denke aber für 1000 Hm und 5h brauche ich noch ein wenig.
Aber ich arbeite dran.

Wenn das Wetter jetzt besser wird, hoffe ich wir bekommen mal was hin.


----------



## DarkstarYJ (24. März 2017)

war doppelt!!


----------



## gloshabigur (25. März 2017)

Frühschicht zum Abschluss Winterpokal?


----------



## matzinski (25. März 2017)

Dabei. Morgen ist Sommerzeit [emoji42]


----------



## stefan64 (25. März 2017)

Auch dabei.


----------



## tobby88 (28. März 2017)

Ist der "Ladies only"-Trail eigentlich nur für "Ladies"? Oder anders gefragt: Ist der Name Programm oder einfach nur ein Name (aus welchem Grund dann?)?

Hab' dort heute nämlich keine einzige Frau gesehen, dafür aber einige Kerle. Und auf dem Hinweisschild war auch keine Rede davon, der Name war auch nirgendwo erwähnt.

Ach ja: Wie gut ist der Ladies only Trail, wenn man mal als absolut blutiger Anfänger (ohne jegliche Höhenmetererfahrung und mit Trekkingrad) dort runter will? Kann man das einfach mal probieren oder ist das unverantwortlich und eher für Fortgeschrittene mit entsprechender Ausrüstung (wenigstens ein vernünftiges MTB ^^).


----------



## demlak (28. März 2017)

ich versuchs mal:

1. der name ist NICHT programm.. gilt auch für ü30 und barbiegrab und andere =)
2. das geht auch mit einem dreirad.. wenn man weiß, was man tut.. dabei meine ich sowohl das eigene können, als auch sowas wie materialverschleiß..
es gibt auch leute, die woanders mit einem damenrad backflips machen.. 
2b. immer vorher trail angucken.. und helm tragen, sonst beule (zumal es auch gaps gibt)


----------



## tobby88 (29. März 2017)

Gut  Dann war es ja nicht vollkommen absurd/unverantwortlich, dass wir da heute runter sind   Mein Mitbewohner und ich waren heute auf Tour, vom Klagesmarkt zum Annaturm und zurück, beide mit Trekkingrädern in typischer "Straßenausstattung", also mit Licht, Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger usw. Und als wir spontan eine andere Route für den Rückweg suchten, kamen wir an dem Trail vorbei. Wir waren beide vollkommen unerfahren, was sowas angeht - aber nach kurzer Inspektion des oberen Stücks haben wir beschlossen, dass unsere Räder das mitmachen müssten und unsere Fahrtechnik dafür ausreichen könnte. Und so ging es bergab. Mein Mitbewohner auf seinem komplett ungefederten Bergamont Trekkingbike mit typischer 40mm Straßenbereifung und einer Gepäckträgertasche und ich auf meinem Poison Atropin als Hardtail mit 65mm Federgabel und immer noch den 35mm Marathon Winter (mit Spikes ) drauf, bei 4,5 bar. Er vorweg, ich hinterher. Nach sehr kurzer Strecke kam uns jemand entgegen (ich dachte, man darf/soll dort nicht bergauf??) und war nicht sehr begeistert von uns, weil er Angst hatte, dass wir zu langsam sind und er uns bei seiner Abfahrt an einer schlecht einsehbaren Stelle über den Haufen fahren würde. Obwohl er nicht sehr lange nach uns gestartet sein kann, haben wir ihn nicht wiedergesehen. Entweder hat er gewartet, oder wir waren doch zu schnell unten, oder beides...
Unterwegs noch an zweien vorbei gefahren, die offenbar am Rand gerade eine Pause machten. Die guckten auch sehr skeptisch oder eher ziemlich verwundert. Kurzes "Moin Moin" beim Vorbeifahren, dann waren sie auch schon wieder außer Sichtweite.
Und nach gefühlt viel zu kurzer Zeit waren wir dann auch schon am Ende des Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht  Mich hat's zwar einmal so halb gelegt, als meine offenbar doch etwas zu schmalen Reifen im Sand stecken blieben - ein beherzter Sprung reichte aber, damit ich ein Stück vor meinem Rad auf den Füßen landete. Rad wieder aufgesammelt und weiter gings 

Richtig ist aber: Ohne Helm war die Sache eigentlich etwas unschön. Ohne Helm fahr' ich da wohl auch nicht wieder runter.

Und wenn ich bedenke, wie sich meine 35mm Marathon Winter dort verhielten, werde ich wohl mit meinen 30mm G-One Speed für den Sommer das ganze auch eher nicht probieren. Wenn so etwas öfter als Idee aufkommt, werde ich wohl mal schauen, ob zwei Schwalbe Rocket Ron in 54mm in meinen Rahmen passen, alternativ vielleicht Conti X-King Racesport in 50mm oder notfalls Schwalbe Marathon GT 365 in 40mm. 

Ach ja, Sprünge o.ä. haben wir natürlich nicht gemacht, das wäre dann doch zu viel für uns gewesen ^^ Die Hügel und sprunggeeigneten Rampen wurden nur mit weniger Schwung überfahren.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. März 2017)

tobby88 schrieb:


> Gut  Dann war es ja nicht vollkommen absurd/unverantwortlich, dass wir da heute runter sind   Mein Mitbewohner und ich waren heute auf Tour, vom Klagesmarkt zum Annaturm und zurück, beide mit Trekkingrädern in typischer "Straßenausstattung", also mit Licht, Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger usw. Und als wir spontan eine andere Route für den Rückweg suchten, kamen wir an dem Trail vorbei. Wir waren beide vollkommen unerfahren, was sowas angeht - aber nach kurzer Inspektion des oberen Stücks haben wir beschlossen, dass unsere Räder das mitmachen müssten und unsere Fahrtechnik dafür ausreichen könnte. Und so ging es bergab. Mein Mitbewohner auf seinem komplett ungefederten Bergamont Trekkingbike mit typischer 40mm Straßenbereifung und einer Gepäckträgertasche und ich auf meinem Poison Atropin als Hardtail mit 65mm Federgabel und immer noch den 35mm Marathon Winter (mit Spikes ) drauf, bei 4,5 bar. Er vorweg, ich hinterher. Nach sehr kurzer Strecke kam uns jemand entgegen (ich dachte, man darf/soll dort nicht bergauf??) und war nicht sehr begeistert von uns, weil er Angst hatte, dass wir zu langsam sind und er uns bei seiner Abfahrt an einer schlecht einsehbaren Stelle über den Haufen fahren würde. Obwohl er nicht sehr lange nach uns gestartet sein kann, haben wir ihn nicht wiedergesehen. Entweder hat er gewartet, oder wir waren doch zu schnell unten, oder beides...
> Unterwegs noch an zweien vorbei gefahren, die offenbar am Rand gerade eine Pause machten. Die guckten auch sehr skeptisch oder eher ziemlich verwundert. Kurzes "Moin Moin" beim Vorbeifahren, dann waren sie auch schon wieder außer Sichtweite.
> Und nach gefühlt viel zu kurzer Zeit waren wir dann auch schon am Ende des Trails. Hat Spaß gemacht  Mich hat's zwar einmal so halb gelegt, als meine offenbar doch etwas zu schmalen Reifen im Sand stecken blieben - ein beherzter Sprung reichte aber, damit ich ein Stück vor meinem Rad auf den Füßen landete. Rad wieder aufgesammelt und weiter gings
> 
> ...



Naja, man kann das auch anders sehen!
In 2016 wurde mindestens eine Person, die so unterwegs war wie Ihr,  schwer verletzt vom Rettungsdienst nach Hannover zurückgebracht. (Vorteil: Er musste nicht selbst die 20km zurückstrampeln!)
Ein Bärendienst für alle, die dort Ihren Sport genießen wollen!
Oben steht nicht nur, dass man nicht bergauf schieben soll, sondern auch, dass das befahren nur mit Schutzausrüstung und geeignetem Material erlaubt ist. Ihr hättet also den mit geeignetem Material bergauf schiebenden gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen dürfen 

Trotzdem...Ihr bliebt heil und hattet Spaß. Wenn Ihr beim nächsten Mal mit Helm und geeignetem Material wiederkommt ist alles gut.
Wenn es euch gefallen hat, freuen wir uns auf/über einen Vereinseintritt zum Erhalt solcher Angebote.

Gruß Roudy
deisterfreun.de e.V.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Lutz (29. März 2017)

...


----------



## MichiP (29. März 2017)

@tobby88 

ich glaub wir haben uns auch gesehen. Ihr seit hoch zur Laube und ich hab gerade unten Pause gemacht (orangenes Giant)

Wenn Ihr das wirklich wart dann freut es mich das Ihr heil angekommen seit und da ich auf die 50 zu gehe muss ich da den väterlichen Zeigefinger heben

Auch wenn es Spaß macht und es gut gegangen ist, ohne Helm und mit den beiden Möhren unterm Hintern kann ich nur dringend abraten die Trails ob nun offiziell oder inoffiziell, zu nutzen. Die Räder sind einfach nicht da für ausgelegt und Euer Kopf auch nicht

Hier gibt es sicherlich genug nette Mitstreiter die Euch mit Rat und Tat bei stehen falls Ihr Geschmack am Biken gefunden habt und Euch sicherlich auch mal mit einen da für geeigneten Rad Probe fahren lässt. Helm vorausgesetzt 



Michi


----------



## demlak (29. März 2017)

@tobby88 wir haben uns wohl missverstanden..

das war keine Absolution.. sondern der Hinweis auf ein Minimum an können bzw. Wissen und Verantwortung.

Noch ein zusätzlicher Hinweis: Dünne Räder sind gerade in weichem Bodem auch nicht so toll.. da wird dann die Strecke mit aufgerissen...


----------



## tobby88 (29. März 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Oben steht nicht nur, dass man nicht bergauf schieben soll, sondern auch, dass das befahren nur mit Schutzausrüstung und geeignetem Material erlaubt ist. Ihr hättet also den mit geeignetem Material bergauf schiebenden gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen dürfen


Das ist richtig. Das sollte auch keine Beschwerde sein. Haben uns mit dem guten Mann auch noch kurz unterhalten und ihn zum kommenden Schwierigkeitsgrad befragt. Wir wurden zwar kritisch beäugt, grundsätzlich hieß es aber "machbar"



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Trotzdem...Ihr bliebt heil und hattet Spaß.


Jup 


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr beim nächsten Mal mit Helm


Sollten wir wiederkommen: Definitiv.


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> und geeignetem Material wiederkommt ist alles gut.


Naja, "geeignet" ist ja immer so eine Sache. Für den einen ist ein Rad nur geeignet, wenn es sich mind. MTB nennt, am besten mehrere Tausend Euros gekostet hat und am besten auch nicht sehr alt ist (da hat sich ja soo viel getan). Wenn ich jetzt aber die beiden bei meinen Eltern noch rumstehenden MTBs (24" und 26") hole, die der Kaufhausklasse entsprechen, ein paar Hundert Mark kosteten, komplett ungefedert sind, 5-Gang Nabenschaltung besitzen und sich miserabel fahren lassen, nehme ich lieber den vernünftigen Trekker  Dass das definitiv weit vom Optimum entfernt ist, ist klar, aber muss man für 1-2x im Jahr ein bisschen Spaß haben gleich ein weiteres Rad kaufen?



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wenn es euch gefallen hat, freuen wir uns auf/über einen Vereinseintritt zum Erhalt solcher Angebote.


Das ist definitiv unterstützenswert, aber für die 1-2x im Jahr (wenn überhaupt), fällt es mir schwer, gleich dem Verein für dann immerhin 60€ im Jahr beizutreten. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich unterstütze sowas gerne, ich bin auch Mitglied im DAV, obwohl ich noch fast nie die darin enthaltenen Vorteile (günstigere Hüttenübernachtungen, vergünstigtes Essen auf den Hütten) genutzt habe. Aber weil ich im Sommer gerne im Hochgebirge unterwegs bin und die Wege nutze (und das seit vielen Jahren) unterstütze ich sowas gerne. Für bisher 1x den Trail runterfahren, trete ich aber noch nicht gleich dem Verein bei 




MichiP schrieb:


> @tobby88
> ich glaub wir haben uns auch gesehen. Ihr seit hoch zur Laube und ich hab gerade unten Pause gemacht (orangenes Giant)


Öh... Hoch zu welcher Laube?  Wir sind den Weg entlang des Forellenbachs hochgefahren, haben beim Hochkurbeln aber glaube ich nur zwei Radfahrer gesehen. Einen MTBler, einen mit glaube einem Cyclocrosser. Beide aber fahrend, jemanden, der Pause macht, haben wir glaube ich nicht gesehen.



MichiP schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr das wirklich wart dann freut es mich das Ihr heil angekommen seit und da ich auf die 50 zu gehe muss ich da den väterlichen Zeigefinger heben


Den Zeigefinger darfst du gerne heben. Das ist durchaus berechtigt 



MichiP schrieb:


> Auch wenn es Spaß macht und es gut gegangen ist, ohne Helm und mit den beiden Möhren unterm Hintern kann ich nur dringend abraten die Trails ob nun offiziell oder inoffiziell, zu nutzen. Die Räder sind einfach nicht da für ausgelegt und Euer Kopf auch nicht


Vielleicht haben wir da einfach nur unterschiedliche Ansichten, vielleicht sind wir auch zu naiv, aber ich hatte auf dem Trail jetzt nicht wirklich Angst um die Räder. Dass sie definitiv nicht das richtige für so einen Trail sind, ist klar, aber dass sie das nicht mitmachen, denke ich nicht. Aber ja, ohne Schutzausrüstung (insb. Helm) war nicht ok.



MichiP schrieb:


> Hier gibt es sicherlich genug nette Mitstreiter die Euch mit Rat und Tat bei stehen falls Ihr Geschmack am Biken gefunden habt und Euch sicherlich auch mal mit einen da für geeigneten Rad Probe fahren lässt. Helm vorausgesetzt


Mal schauen, ob wir öfter im Deister landen und ob wir wenn dann nicht tatsächlich lieber die Wege für die Abfahrt nehmen, die man auch hoch nimmt - also die Forstautobahnen. Die sind schließlich auch für Cyclocrosser noch geeignet.




demlak schrieb:


> @tobby88 wir haben uns wohl missverstanden..
> das war keine Absolution.. sondern der Hinweis auf ein Minimum an können bzw. Wissen und Verantwortung.


Das habe ich auch so verstanden. Ich wollte nur grob antasten, wie daneben das ganze war - auf einer Skala von "schon ein bisschen unvernünftig, aber kann man mal machen" bis "Fallschirmspringen ohne Fallschirm?? Und ihr habt das überlebt???". Die Antwort habe ich bekommen 



demlak schrieb:


> Noch ein zusätzlicher Hinweis: Dünne Räder sind gerade in weichem Bodem auch nicht so toll.. da wird dann die Strecke mit aufgerissen...


Da hast du Recht. Wobei der Unterschied, was das angeht, selbst zwischen 35ern und 40ern schon enorm zu sein schien. Aber ja, dickere Reifen sind wohl schonender für den Trail. Andererseits haben wir bei unserer Fahrweise glaube ich auch weniger "belastet", als jemand mit breiten Reifen aber rasanter Fahrweise. 

P.S.: Bist du zufällig unter gleichem Nickname auch im Thinkpad-Forum unterwegs?


----------



## demlak (29. März 2017)

tobby88 schrieb:


> P.S.: Bist du zufällig unter gleichem Nickname auch im Thinkpad-Forum unterwegs?


dort und auch an einigen anderen stellen im web.. aber nicht zu verwechseln mit irgend so einem gamer bei youtube =)


----------



## gloshabigur (1. April 2017)

Frühschicht  ?


----------



## matzinski (1. April 2017)

gloshabigur schrieb:


> Frühschicht  ?


Dabei.


----------



## Spiro4 (1. April 2017)

Hi Frühschicht,

könnt ihr mich am Gehrdener Berg ca. 9.20 einsammeln?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## samuel-l-k (2. April 2017)

moin,
sehr schön! Bis gleich.
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (2. April 2017)

Spiro4 schrieb:


> Hi Frühschicht,
> 
> könnt ihr mich am Gehrdener Berg ca. 9.20 einsammeln?
> 
> ...


Na klar.


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2017)

Hallo Werte Deister-Locals!

Wir (ein paar Berliner MTB-Enthusiasten) überlegen gerade wo es uns morgen hinziehen wird. Zur Auswahl steht entweder Breitenbrunn/Rabenberg, oder Deister. Daher wollten wir mal anfragen ob bei euch die Trails schon alle aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, und Bereit für Besucher sind? Oder sollten wir das lieber noch ein paar Wochen verschieben?


----------



## damianfromhell (7. April 2017)

alles befahrbar würde ich sagen


----------



## jammerlappen (7. April 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Hallo Werte Deister-Locals!
> 
> Wir (ein paar Berliner MTB-Enthusiasten) überlegen gerade wo es uns morgen hinziehen wird. Zur Auswahl steht entweder Breitenbrunn/Rabenberg, oder Deister. Daher wollten wir mal anfragen ob bei euch die Trails schon alle aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht, und Bereit für Besucher sind? Oder sollten wir das lieber noch ein paar Wochen verschieben?


 
Morgen ist Buddeleinsatz am Ende des LadiesOnly - aber es wird nur das Ende bearbeitet. Die drei Vereinsstrecken (bis auf die Baustelle) und die üblichen Wege sind sonst natürlich befahrbar.


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2017)

Das klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend . Und wie verhalten sich eure Trail in Punkto Regen? Sickert und trocknet das zügig weg, oder wirds stark schlammig? Ich frage vor allem weil bei Trails mit Schlammneigung ja auch die Schäden durchs Befahren nach einer Regennacht nicht zu vernachlässigen sind. Ist bei uns im sandigen Brandenburg vielerorts ein Thema.


----------



## Unplugged (7. April 2017)

Bei uns ist im Moment fast alles trocken und die Wettervorhersage für's Wochenende ist super. Mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum Ihr nach Breitenbrunn fahren solltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2017)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Bei uns ist im Moment fast alles trocken und die Wettervorhersage für's Wochenende ist super. Mir fällt kein Grund ein, warum Ihr nach Breitenbrunn fahren solltet


@Kharma lies mal .


----------



## damianfromhell (7. April 2017)

Und man kann samstag gleich mitbuddeln  bietet sich doch an


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Und man kann samstag gleich mitbuddeln  bietet sich doch an


Na da stell' ich euch lieber 'ne Kiste Bier (oder Selters?) hin und nutze die Zeit aufm Rad . Komme sonst leider eher selten zum Fahren .


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2017)

Gibts in der Nähe der Trails irgendwo 'ne empfehlenswerte Pension? Vielleicht auch nicht sooo teuer?


----------



## Unplugged (7. April 2017)

Kiste Bier zum Buddeln und Du bist der Held des Tages 
Im Naturfreundehaus in Barsinghausen kann man günstig übernachten, ansonsten irgendeine Pension oder Ferienwohnung in Wennigsen.


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2017)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Kiste Bier zum Buddeln und Du bist der Held des Tages
> Im Naturfreundehaus in Barsinghausen kann man günstig übernachten, ansonsten irgendeine Pension oder Ferienwohnung in Wennigsen.


Alles klar, wird dann morgen frei-Trail geliefert! Irgendeine Wunschsorte? Ein paar Flaschen alkohofreies Hefe noch mit rein?


----------



## Unplugged (7. April 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ein paar Flaschen alkohofreies Hefe noch mit rein?


Du weißt anscheinend genau, worauf es ankommt  weißt Du aber überhaupt, wo Du hinmusst?


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2017)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Du weißt anscheinend genau, worauf es ankommt  weißt Du aber überhaupt, wo Du hinmusst?


Na ich habe mir die Trails auf deisterfreun.de angesehen, und da sah das nicht sooo kompliziert aus. Verkenne ich das? Gibt es was besonderes zu beachten um sich nicht zu verfahren?


----------



## Unplugged (7. April 2017)

Die Gruppe wünscht sich 1/3 Bier, 1/3 Hefe alkoholfrei, 1/3 Vitamalz  
Wir treffen uns um 12:00 Uhr am Ausgang des Ladies Only, dafür muss man allerdings schon ein paar Höhenmeter in den Wald rein...


----------



## Muellbeutel (7. April 2017)

Wir könnten das Bier auch zum trail shutteln. 

Macht euch keinen Stress, habt Spaß im Wald, weit anreisen und buddeln braucht niemand. Die Vereinstrails sind nur bei sehr starker anhaltender Nässe problematisch und die vielen Singletrails werden sowieso ganzjährig befahren. 

Bleibt ihr zwei Tage? Gibt auch genügend "noch nicht" offizielle trails zu fahren - zeigen. Schaut an der Baustelle einfach vorbei, kann man quatschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Wir könnten das Bier auch zum trail shutteln.
> 
> Macht euch keinen Stress, habt Spaß im Wald, weit anreisen und buddeln braucht niemand. Die Vereinstrails sind nur bei sehr starker anhaltender Nässe problematisch und die vielen Singletrails werden sowieso ganzjährig befahren.


Alles gut - ich freu' mich wenn ich mich den Leuten die die Mühe und Arbeit einbringen erkenntlich zeigen kann. 


Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Bleibt ihr zwei Tage? Gibt auch genügend "noch nicht" offizielle trails zu fahren - zeigen. Schaut an der Baustelle einfach vorbei, kann man quatschen.


Werden wir machen . Werden morgen vermutlich so gegen 11-12 Uhr bei euch in der Gegend eintreffen. Und ja - wir bleiben bis Sonntag. Ich fahre Sonntagabend mit dem Zug zurück, und  @Kharma bleibt mit @Renn.Schnecke vermutlich noch'n Tag länger. Ob am Deister oder in einer anderen Gegend steht noch nicht fest.


----------



## Unplugged (8. April 2017)

Die Wettervorhersage war ja wieder ganz besonders präzise... Ich hoffe, das bisschen Nieselregen ist für Euch erträglich. Sollte in jedem Fall für grip sorgen  Bis später!


----------



## alles-fahrer (8. April 2017)

Na wir sind noch so ca. zwei Stunden entfernt, bis dahin kann ja noch einiges anders sein .

Und ein wenig Nieselregen würde uns jetzt auch nicht abschrecken .


----------



## damianfromhell (8. April 2017)

Also ich bin morgen im Wald. Werden wohl einmal übern deister rüber. Ist rennschnegge nicht die mit dem rhyme fattie die sich nun auch nen epic gegönnt hat?


----------



## Unplugged (8. April 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Na wir sind noch so ca. zwei Stunden entfernt, bis dahin kann ja noch einiges anders sein .
> 
> Und ein wenig Nieselregen würde uns jetzt auch nicht abschrecken .



Trocknet schon wieder ab, alles wird gut.


----------



## alles-fahrer (8. April 2017)

Nein, das muss jemand anderes sein. @Renn.Schnecke ist die die potentiell die Anreise aufm eigenen Rad absolvieren wollte.


----------



## damianfromhell (8. April 2017)

Ah okay  weil ich wenn kenne die fast den selben Namen auf Facebook verwendet [emoji85]


----------



## alles-fahrer (8. April 2017)

Eine weitere Rennschnecke? Sakrileg! Die Empörung hier ist groß!... das muss GEKLÄRT werden!


----------



## damianfromhell (8. April 2017)

Definitiv ein nogo [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
Wünsche viel Spaß und auf allen trails [emoji106]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gloshabigur (8. April 2017)

Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (8. April 2017)

Ich morgen nicht.


----------



## jammerlappen (9. April 2017)

Fundstücke vom LadiesOnly :


----------



## samuel-l-k (9. April 2017)

hi Michael,
heute nicht Dank Arbeit...Nächsten (Oster)Montag, wenn es recht ist.
Uli


----------



## EVHD (9. April 2017)

@FastFabi93 der Tacho?


----------



## FastFabi93 (9. April 2017)

Jaaaaaa !!!!
Geil, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der nochmal auftaucht. Batterie ist auch noch nicht leer 

Wo kann ich den abholen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (10. April 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Jaaaaaa !!!!
> Geil, hätte nicht gedacht, dass der nochmal auftaucht. Batterie ist auch noch nicht leer
> Wo kann ich den abholen ?


Der hat sich auf der Anliegersektion vom Ladys neben dem Trail auf dem Rasen gesonnt. Hätte @jammerlappen mich nicht widerrechtlich den Trail hinauf geführt, dann läge er da vermutlich noch. Da kommt sonst sicher selten jemand langsam genug vorbei .


----------



## jammerlappen (10. April 2017)

Psssst


----------



## alles-fahrer (10. April 2017)

Und jetzt nochmal nach diesem phänomenalen Wochenende ein explizites Dankeswort an alle Deisterfreunde:
*DANKE!!!*
Was Ihr aus eurem kleinen Hügel herausgekitzelt ist inspirierend und atemberaubend! Das hätte ich mich in meinen künsten Träumen nicht vorstellen können - ich bin maßlos überrascht und entzückt. 

Bei euch stimmt einfach alles, die Trails sind (meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach) locker Weltrang-Niveau - von lässig bis richtig Anspruchsvoll, und meisterhaft (Deisterhaft?) gebaut. Und dann auch noch die gemeinschaftliche, freundliche, entspannte Atmosphäre die wir bei euch erleben durften ... wow!
Für mich seid Ihr das geheime Herz des Mountainbikes in Deutschland ... besser geht's nicht mehr .

Sorry wenn ich hier etwas überschwänglich rüberkomme, aber ich bin von dem Wochenende komplett überwältigt.

Ums mal auf berlinisch zu sagen:_ Wa' jarnich übel, mach'nwa nochma._
In diesem Sinne: bis bald!


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (10. April 2017)

Wir sind dann auch wieder zu Hause....

Es war supidupiobertollklasse mit Euch und bei Euch!!! 
Dass wir heute auch noch im Deister fahren waren und nicht wie ursprünglich geplant, woanders hingefahren sind, spricht ja für sich. 

Wir werden noch eine ausführliche, bebilderte Lobeshymne verfassen. Auf der Suche nach nem kreativen Titel dafür kam alles-fahrer ja auf die Idee, was mit "bedeistert" zu formulieren. Und ja, wir sind bedeistert!! 

Allerdings hab allein ich über 500 Fotos in Augenschein zu nehmen und auszusortieren... Dazu noch das ein oder andere Filmchen... Gottohgottohgottohgottohgott.... *nichganzsobedeistertsei*

Morgen gehts erst mal mit dem Fully ^^ in die Buchhandlung, um ne Landkarte vom Deister zu besorgen. Können wir alles nochmal mitm Finger abfahren. 




@Kharma auf einer der Raketenabschussrampen...

P.S. Wenn ich nochmal auf den Bärlauch - welcher btw unsere Pizza am Abend würzte - zurückkommen darf:
Der Bärlauch bei uns sieht so aus wir auf dem Foto. Ja, das Gras links und rechts des Weges. Ist wohl die Sparvariante Eures Bärlauchs.... Na ja, wir im Osten ham ja nischt...


----------



## Kharma (10. April 2017)

Ähm... es wurde alles gesagt und Wiederholungen werden langweilig...
Kurzum:
DAS war ein FETTES Wochenende!!! 
Ihr seid unglaublich sympathisch!!! 
Die Trails sind der Hammer!!! 
*
Ihr und der Deister seid völlig Unterschätzt!!!
*
Besagter Bericht wird erstellt, braucht aber bei den insgesamt wahrscheinlich 700-800 Fotos etwas Zeit.
Habt Nachsicht.
Und Ja, wir kommen wieder. Definitiv!

Danke für eure <3liche Aufnahme und die gespendete Zeit.

Ihr seid ein geiler Haufen!


----------



## Fischi23 (11. April 2017)

An die freundlichen Berliner. Welche Trails seid ihr gefahren?


----------



## alles-fahrer (11. April 2017)

Ladys Only, Rakete, Schmierseife, Chainsaw, Helms Klamm, Tannenzäpfle und noch 2-3 andere.
@Kharma und @Renn.Schnecke auch die Ü30 noch einige Male.


----------



## Muellbeutel (11. April 2017)

Feggendorfer/Schinkenbaum, Klappstuhl, Verpoorten, Heisterburg und die Milka Line waren Sonntag noch dabei.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (11. April 2017)

Wenn ich das an dieser Stelle auch nochmal betonen darf: Ick bin keen Berliner!! Ick nich'!

Aber das nur nebenbei...

Ü30 sind wir zweieinhalb Mal gefahren btw. Und ansonsten sind wir am Sonnabend z.B. noch den Trail, der von der "Rodelbahn" abgeht, gefahren. Dank jammerlappen. Der unsere "Wir sind jetzt hier, wo sollten wir jetzt noch hin, beschreib mal bitte den Weg"-Terrortelefonate immer brav und zuvorkommend ausgehalten hat. Danke dafür! 

Und dann sind wir noch n Trailchen gefahren, welcher an den noch nicht aufgestellten Wasserrädern endete.

Und was war jetzt eigentlich Helms Klamm? Dieser Irrsinn beim Fegendorfer Stollen oder der Bärlauch-Trail? *nicht mehr durchblick*

Muellbeutel - welcher btw zusammen mit Micha uns bis zum bitteren Ende am Sonntag geleitet hat ^^ - musste uns noch im Abendlicht die Milka-Line zeigen, weil ich den Eingang bei meiner Frühstücksrunde "entdeckt" hatte. ^^

Ansonsten war ich noch zwischen Fernmeldeturm und Naturfreundehaus unterwegs. Keine Ahnung, wie die Trails heißen?
Und welcher war das eigentlich ein Stück weiter hinter dem krassen Ding in der Nähe vom Feggendorfer Stollen?

Und wie heißt der hier eigentlich? (Also der Trail natürlich! Nicht der Mensch. )




*ganz stolz auf das Foto sei*

Und dann gabs doch auch noch nen Trail, dessen Namen ich auch vergessen hab, nach/oberhalb dieser... äh... "Sache":



...

Edit: Huch, da kam mir Muellbeutel einen Moment zuvor, tziss...


----------



## Muellbeutel (11. April 2017)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Und was war jetzt eigentlich Helms Klamm? Dieser Irrsinn beim Feggendorfer Stollen oder der Bärlauch-Trail?


Helms Klamm ist der Schluchten-Irrsinn . Der Bärlauch steht am Verpoorten (für die Namensgebende "Eierlikörquelle" ist es aktuell leider zu trocken).



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Ansonsten war ich noch zwischen Fernmeldeturm und Naturfreundehaus unterwegs. Keine Ahnung, wie die Trails heißen?
> Und welcher war das eigentlich ein Stück weiter hinter dem krassen Ding in der Nähe vom Feggendorfer Stollen?


1. Funkturmtrail und 2. Feggendorfer bzw Schinkenbaum Kombination.



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Und wie heißt der hier eigentlich?


Der Königliche Klappstuhl.



Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Und dann gabs doch auch noch nen Trail, dessen Namen ich auch vergessen hab, nach/oberhalb dieser... äh... "Sache":


Das war vorher den Tannenzäpfle/Tannenhäuser runter, der hübsche Krater mit dem Drop gehört zum Steinbruch-Trail, an dem wir hoch geklettert sind, und darüber mit den offenen Kurven bis unten vor die A2/Waldrand ist der Heisterburg-trail.


Überraschend sprunglastige Fotos für den Westdeister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (11. April 2017)

Danke für die Aufklärung! Ich hoffe, ich krieg's jetzt so halbwegs fehlerfrei zusammen...



Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Überraschend sprunglastige Fotos für den Westdeister.



Datt schreibt der Richtige! 




*Helms Klamm - so als Notiz für mich*.. könnte man auch einfach so fahren  ... als wenn das nicht schon senkrecht genug wär....... 

Na guck mal, da hüpft er ja schon wieder. 


 

Damit der alles-fahrer auch schon mal n Foto von sich hat:


 
So eine der Stellen, wo wir "Normalos" niiiiemals nich' auf die Idee kommen würden, überhaupt dort nen "Weg" zu suchen...

Ich hab im Übrigen auch Landschafts- und Kuchen- und Aussichtsfotos gemacht. Und auch mal versucht, was aufm Trail zu reißen (natürlich nur mit der Cam ).



Äh, Feggendorfer.. glaub ich.. 
 

So!!! Das reicht jetzt aber!! Alles andere dann im Bericht!!


----------



## alles-fahrer (11. April 2017)

Der Feggendorfer schmeckt gut – hab' ich gekostet.


----------



## 1Tintin (11. April 2017)

@Renn.Schnecke; Hallo, schade das ich Sonntach nur kurz Zeit hatte, aber schön das es euch so gut gefallen hat, bis zum nächsten mal....


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (11. April 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Der Feggendorfer schmeckt gut – hab' ich gekostet.


*auseinanderklamüsier* Das war passenderweise der Eierlikör-Bärlaucher...  Die Abfahrt, die wir vor dem Kuchenessen ausprobieren durften.

@1Tintin : Na hoffentlich wird es sich lohnen, dass Du uns so früh an dem Sonnensonntag verlassen musstest! Euch nen duften Urlaub!


----------



## alles-fahrer (11. April 2017)

Hier ist (wie von Krzysztof korrekt diagnostiziert) die Ursache für den Ausfall der Dämpfung meiner Pike...die geplatzte Charger-Membran:



Ersatz ist schon bestellt, damit das Rad wieder Fit ist falls sich eine Gelegenheit für einen weiteren Besuch bietet .


----------



## Kharma (11. April 2017)

Eyyy. 
Du wolltest mir doch deine AWK vermachen


----------



## tmf_superhero (12. April 2017)

@Kharma and @Renn.Schnecke and @alles-fahrer die Tour hat super viel Spaß gemacht.

Das schreit fast nach einer Wiederholung. Eine paar schöne Strecken gibt es noch...


----------



## Kharma (12. April 2017)

Das glaube ich euch sofort 
Und ja, es wird Wiederholungen geben!
Bei euch werden wir spätestens vor der MTB-Trilogy aufschlagen zum "trainieren".


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. April 2017)

Danke für das viele Lob. Ich hatte auch viel Spaß mit Euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garam (13. April 2017)

Wieder erwarten soll es morgen trocken bleiben - hab Bock auf'ne Deisterrunde!
Würde gerne auf dem Ü30 ein paar technische Sachen üben - Vorschlag Treffpunkt 11 Uhr auf dem Großparkplatz. 
Fahre alternativ auch gerne 'ne Tour mit.  Helms Klamm, Verpoorten,Tannenzäpfle/Tannenhäuser,Feggendorfer und den Königlichen Klappstuhl kenne ich noch nicht, würde ich aber gerne Kennenlernen.
Würde aber ansonsten auch den Tourguide für jemanden machen, der sich gar nicht auskennt. 
Konditionell schaffe ich 3 Auf- und Abfahrten. Fahrtechnisch bin ich eher noch Anfänger. 
Wer kommt mir?


----------



## jules86 (13. April 2017)

Garam schrieb:


> Wieder erwarten soll es morgen trocken bleiben - hab Bock auf'ne Deisterrunde!
> Würde gerne auf dem Ü30 ein paar technische Sachen üben - Vorschlag Treffpunkt 11 Uhr auf dem Großparkplatz.
> Fahre alternativ auch gerne 'ne Tour mit.  Helms Klamm, Verpoorten,Tannenzäpfle/Tannenhäuser,Feggendorfer und den Königlichen Klappstuhl kenne ich noch nicht, würde ich aber gerne Kennenlernen.
> Würde aber ansonsten auch den Tourguide für jemanden machen, der sich gar nicht auskennt.
> ...



Wann willst du denn los? 11 oder 12 würde mir gut passen. Eine Tour im Westen würde ich mitmachen. Kenne mich da auch noch nicht gut aus..


----------



## damianfromhell (13. April 2017)

So ne runde mit den deisterfreunden muss ich mir auch mal geben  wir fahren immer blind los und finden immer iwas neues [emoji28]

Gesendet von meinem E6553 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Garam (14. April 2017)

Vorschlag: Treffen wir uns um 11.30 Uhr auf dem großen Wanderparkplatz an der Passstraße und stimmen dann die Tour ab.

Ich fahre einen stahlblauen Gollf III mit Heckträger und ein schwarz/grünes Radon Swoop.


----------



## jules86 (14. April 2017)

Garam schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Treffen wir uns um 11.30 Uhr auf dem großen Wanderparkplatz an der Passstraße und stimmen dann die Tour ab.
> 
> Ich fahre einen stahlblauen Gollf III mit Heckträger und ein schwarz/grünes Radon Swoop.


Ales klar.


----------



## hoerman2201 (14. April 2017)

Wie wärs denn mit 60€ Mitgliedsbeitrag ( zur Unterstützung der deisterfreun.de ) im Jahr. Dann bekommt ihr nicht nur kostenloses Trailguiding bei den gemeinsamen Touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garam (14. April 2017)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit 60€ Mitgliedsbeitrag ( zur Unterstützung der deisterfreun.de ) im Jahr. Dann bekommt ihr nicht nur kostenloses Trailguiding bei den gemeinsamen Touren.



Bereits eingetreten! Ihr habt auch schon abgebucht. 

Danke an Jules86 für die Führung durch den Westdeister. Den  Trail am Funkturm kannte ich noch nicht. Vendetta (ich glaube jedenfalls es war Vendetta) bin ich auch irgendwie runtergekommen. Zum krönenden Abschluß noch mal Ü30. 

Fortschritte sind erkennbar. 

Nach viermal hoch und runter und einer Pizza mit extra viel Käse und Tabsco bin ich jetzt kurz davor im Sessel einzuschlafen.


----------



## matzinski (16. April 2017)

Kommt morgen jemand mit auf "Frühschicht"?


----------



## samuel-l-k (16. April 2017)

Ich!
...starte morgen ab Mooshütte. 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?!
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## samuel-l-k (16. April 2017)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
Start und Treff ist nun der Bahnhof in Winninghausen um 9:10 Uhr, das Treffen am Nordmannsturm entfällt.
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (16. April 2017)

matzinski schrieb:


> Kommt morgen jemand mit auf "Frühschicht"?





samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> Start und Treff ist nun der Bahnhof in Winninghausen um 9:10 Uhr, das Treffen am Nordmannsturm entfällt.
> Bis dann,
> Uli



Bin für morgen leider raus. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (16. April 2017)

Soooooooooooooooooo............. wie gesagt, wir schreiben ja einen Bericht von unserem Besuch letztes WE bei Euch... Und bevor wir morgen schon wieder auf Eurer Matte stehen, gibts jetzt den ersten Teil (von dreien). *gradnochsogeschafft*
Wir haben ihn bei uns im Berlin und Umgebung-Forum eingestellt (Ihr kennt Euren Deister ja schon, da brauchen wir ja nix mehr vorstellen ^^):
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wochenendbericht-bedeistert.842540/

Gute Unterhaltung!!


----------



## pelle84 (17. April 2017)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit 60€ Mitgliedsbeitrag ( zur Unterstützung der deisterfreun.de ) im Jahr. Dann bekommt ihr nicht nur kostenloses Trailguiding bei den gemeinsamen Touren.



Wenns dann noch ne Karte mit allen Trails gibt unterschreibe ich noch Heute.


----------



## demlak (17. April 2017)

pelle84 schrieb:


> Wenns dann noch ne Karte mit allen Trails gibt unterschreibe ich noch Heute.


Die Karte mit Trails findest du direkt auf der deisterfreun.de website =)

Wenn du andere Trails suchst, als die, die da verzeichnet sind, dann suchst du Trails die primär nichts mit den Deisterfreunden zu tun haben.. und davon gibt es dermaßen viele, dass es einfach unmöglich ist, die NICHT zu finden =)


----------



## pelle84 (17. April 2017)

Die 3 Offiziellen sind mir sehr gut bekannt.
Nur fahren ja alle nicht nur auf diesen Trails (wie man ja immer wieder lesen kann)
Sonst wäre eine Deisterfreun.de ausfahrt ja auch nur in diesem Bereich.

Meine Freizeit ist leider sehr begrenzt durch Familie und Arbeit das ich leider nichz soviel zeit im Deister verbringen kann wie ich möchte.
Daher kenne ich nur ca.15 Trails habe sie für mich auf einer App Offline Maps gespeichert. Und da es ja genug Trail karten von allen möglichen gebieten gibt kann ich den einwand nicht verstehen


----------



## pelle84 (17. April 2017)

Die wenige Zeit die mir also zum fahren über bleibt verbringe ich lieber mit fahren als mit suchen.
Ich denke das es vielen so geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (17. April 2017)

pelle84 schrieb:


> Die wenige Zeit die mir also zum fahren über bleibt verbringe ich lieber mit fahren als mit suchen.
> Ich denke das es vielen so geht.


 
Und ich dachte, dass das genau die Gründe sind, die Sache der Deisterfreunde zu unterstützen?

Ich meine, dass jeder ja machen soll, wie er will, aber wenn ich mit Null Aufwand radeln gehen will, ist das Angebot der Deisterfreun.de doch mehr als das Herz begehrt. Insbesondere wenn man mit der Doppelbrücke unterwegs ist.


----------



## pelle84 (17. April 2017)

Stimme dir voll und ganz zu nur fahre ich den Ü30 oder Ladys Only eigentlich nie.
Und trotzdem würde ich den Deisterfreund.de Verein beitreten.
Nur würde sich von meiner Seite nichts ändern ich müsste immernoch suchen.
Fahre halt lieber alleine.

Und das ich mit ner Doppelbrücke und nem fast 10 Jahre alten Panzer unterwegs bin liegt nicht daran das ich es will sonder das ich es muss.
Aber das hat Gründe die hier nicht her gehören.


----------



## matzinski (22. April 2017)

Morgen ist wieder Frühschicht wie gewohnt 8:30 BB

Gesendet von meinem MotoE2(4G-LTE) mit Tapatalk


----------



## gloshabigur (22. April 2017)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen ist wieder Frühschicht wie gewohnt 8:30 BB



Dabei


----------



## stefan64 (22. April 2017)

matzinski schrieb:


> Morgen ist wieder Frühschicht wie gewohnt 8:30 BB
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MotoE2(4G-LTE) mit Tapatalk



Auch dabei.
Gegenwind kann ich jetzt, konnte ich neulich eine ganze Woche lang geniessen.


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (23. April 2017)

Hach, war das wieder schön (also superdupertolli) bei Euch! 

Hier ein kleiner Einblick... und denn sollt ich mal den Bericht vom ersten Mal weiter schreiben, wa?!...





Wie man sieht, waren wir um Ostern rum vor Ort. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


_Hey, Ihr habt ja tatsächlich Faxen hinter meinem Rücken gemacht!  @Muellbeutel + wieheißtdueigentlichimForum @3077 _

#bimmeln
^^


----------



## damianfromhell (23. April 2017)

Schöne Bilder [emoji4]
Ich war gestern mit nem gaskranken geilen Typen aufm Ladys und dann noch an der bmxbahn. Jeff ist einfach ein Könner [emoji28]


----------



## jammerlappen (23. April 2017)

@3077


----------



## daiko (23. April 2017)

Wann gibt es da das Video von Jeff. Airtime deluxe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (23. April 2017)

Wenn ich das Recht verstanden habe Anfang-mitte mai


----------



## Unplugged (24. April 2017)

Tach auch!
1.: Drückt doch mal Euren Gefallen an Jeffry's Foto im Fotalbum 'Foto der Woche' mit einem Klick auf das Sternchen aus 





2.: Zieht Euch dringend das neue Deisterdiary rein, auch hier das Sternchen nicht vergessen:
https://videos.mtb-news.de/48001/mach_doch_was_mit_rock_n_roll_haben_sie_gesagt_wird_bestimmt_gut_

3.: Wir bedanken uns beim NDR für einen super recherchierten Beitrag:
https://www.facebook.com/deisterfreun.de/posts/10155240291967760

Grüße


----------



## Kharma (24. April 2017)

Euer FB Text hat mir wirklich gut gefallen. TOP!


----------



## samuel-l-k (30. April 2017)

moin an die Frühschicht,
bin heute bei dem schönen Wetter leider nicht dabei, bekomme dafür aber gleich einen schönen Sonnenaufgang auf dem Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause...
Uli


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Mai 2017)

Ich habe eine Brille gefunden.
Sie lag auf der Streitbuche (dem Trail nach Völksen runter).


----------



## Monolithic (2. Mai 2017)

*Verschenke* an Selbstabholer, die ihre Knie auf den Deistertrails nicht zerlegen möchten:

*RaceFace Flank Knie/Schienbeinschützer*

Sind diese hier (nicht mein Bild). Liegen seit Jahren unbenutzt herum und mussten nie einen richtigen Sturz abfangen. Mit dem beim Einschlag verhärtenden D30-Schaum im großen Pad. Größe M und von wenigen losen Nähten gut in Schuss.

Wer in Hannover und umzu gerade in den Sport einsteigt, noch nicht so genau weiß und günstige Ausstattung sucht: PM an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (3. Mai 2017)

Moin, ist noch jemand nachher ca:17:00 im Deister unterwegs?


----------



## reflux (7. Mai 2017)

Nachdem gestern erfolgreich der untere Teil von der Raupe wieder freigeräumt wurde war heute der obere Teil voll. Ist aber wieder fahrbar aka freigeräumt


----------



## Kharma (8. Mai 2017)

Ha!
Aktuell sind jetzt 2 Deisterfotos auf der News-Seite: FdT und FdW.


Und für die, die uns Touristen mitgenommen hatten, hier eine "kleine" Fotoauswahl von dem Wochenende:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/84472

Edit: PLUS dem Bike der Woche aus'm Deister. Läuft für euch Jungs!!!


----------



## blumully (17. Mai 2017)

Hallo Leute,

gibts noch die Mittwochs 19:00 Uhr Runde ab Hohenbostel?

Gruß


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. Mai 2017)

Nabend,

nach längerer Verletzungspause geht es wieder los. Will morgen von der Deisteralm aus los zum Nordmannsturm, vielleicht Ü30 und dann über die Mooshütte wieder zur Deisteralm. 

Wie sieht es mit den Trails rund um den Nordmannsturm aus (Vendetta, Teerweg usw.) sind die alle frei und befahrbar? War zum letzten mal vor 1,5 Jahren dort unterwegs.

Gruß

Trail-Seeker


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Mai 2017)

Teerweg ist größtenteils dicht.
Rumpelstilzchen und Vendetta sind befahrbar.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. Mai 2017)

Danke, das sollte für die ersten Runden reichen.

Wie sieht es mit dem unteren, 2ten Teil vom Teerweg aus? Den fand ich immer sehr spaßig.


----------



## Muellbeutel (21. Mai 2017)

lässt sich fahren, ist nur nicht so gut gepflegt wie früher da der Forst drin war. Hüpfer kaputt oder Holz drüber - neue Umfahrungen.


----------



## Trail-Seeker (21. Mai 2017)




----------



## alles-fahrer (24. Mai 2017)

Am Pfingstwochenende (03.-05. Juni) habe ich von meiner Frau 'frei' bekommen, und möchte das nutzen um endlich wieder bei euch Fahren zu kommen. Evtl. sogar mit einem Abstecher zum BOP Salzdetfurth am Samstag. Die 'Vorwarnung' hier schreibe ich aus zwei Gründen - zum einen weil ich mich freuen würde falls ich mich wieder an so eine tolle Runde anschließen zu können wie beim letzten Mal. Außerdem bräuchte ich einen Ratschlag wo ich preiswert übernachten könnte. Das Naturfreundehaus ist an dem Wochenende nämlich wegen einer Hochzeit voll belegt.

Bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (24. Mai 2017)

Da lässt sich doch bestimmt was einrichten
Ansonsten gibt es in Wennigsen und so jede Menge Ferienwohnungen etc., google einfach mal!


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. Mai 2017)

Klar, per Google oder Booking.com werde ich sicher was finden. Aber so einen genialen Insidertip wie das Naturfreundehaus findet man auch da nicht so leicht. Daher meine Frage . Und es sollte halt auch kein Hotel oder eine schnieke Ferienwohnung für 80€ die Nacht sein. Das NFH mit den 25€/Nacht war schon ziemlich prima .


----------



## Unplugged (25. Mai 2017)

Ja schon klar, aber noch so 'nen Tip schieß ich jetzt nicht so locker aus der Hüfte


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Mai 2017)

Die Tage hat mir ein netter Bielefelder von seiner über air bnb gebuchte Wohnzúng in Wennigsen erzählt. Vielleicht ist ja was dabei:
https://www.airbnb.de/s/Albert-Eins...-Deutschland?s_tag=r8sxufYc&allow_override[]=


----------



## Unplugged (25. Mai 2017)

Ist das etwa der 'Fuchsbau' auf Platz 1? 
Dann muss er da ja hin!


----------



## alles-fahrer (26. Mai 2017)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Ist das etwa der 'Fuchsbau' auf Platz 1?
> Dann muss er da ja hin!


Hatten zwar nur von Sonntag auf Montag frei, aber für die Vornacht finde ich auch noch was. Habe gleich mal ne Anfrage geschickt. Danke für den Tip Allerseits .


----------



## samuel-l-k (27. Mai 2017)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
bis morgen dann VORNE wie verabredet....in der S-Bahn, die in Hannover ab 8:33 Uhr startet.
Uli


----------



## matzinski (27. Mai 2017)

Passt. Wir sind auch drin [emoji3]


----------



## Flame-Blade (28. Mai 2017)

Ist jemand morgen unterwegs und hätte Lust auf eine kleine Trail Tour? Wetter soll ja wieder super werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (6. Juni 2017)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreun.de!

Nur dank eurer aufopferungsvollen Unterstützung habe ich es gut nachhause geschafft . *Dafür möchte ich Euch ganz herzlich danken!*

Es geht mir inzwischen (nach einer kurzen, aber erholsamen Nacht) wieder ganz gut. Hinken und Ächzen mal außer Acht gelassen . Die Gabel-Reparatur hat wunderbar funktioniert - das Rad hat mich ohne Probleme bis nachhause befördert. Erstaunlich wenn man sich anschaut wie sie nach dem Crash aussah:



 

Ohne euch wäre das ein ganz schön übler Tag geworden. 


Ich bedaure eigentlich nur eins: dass wir die Aktion nicht auf Kamera haben. Das wäre ohne Zweifel der Crash des Monats bei Pinkbike geworden  .


----------



## Kharma (6. Juni 2017)

Kraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas


----------



## demlak (6. Juni 2017)

fuuuck.. wie ists passiert?


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. Juni 2017)

Den neuen "kurzen" 5-6m Sprung auf der BMX-Bahn zu weit nach rechts gesprungen, und ungebremst im Baum eingeschlagen.


----------



## rigger (6. Juni 2017)

Gute Besserung! 
Wir waren gestern zu viert im Deister unterwegs und ich muss sagen die trails sind echt geil geworden.
Zuerst hat uns Ole den Weg zum ladies only gewiesen und später haben wir noch den jammerlappen unten am farnweg getroffen. Mit ihm sind wir erst noch zum annaturm und danach noch mal zum ü30 da hatte er uns die Bilder von deiner Gabel gezeigt. [emoji15] 

Mal schauen vielleicht sieht man sich Sonntag ja wieder.


----------



## demlak (6. Juni 2017)

eieieiei... und wie zum teufel habt ihr die gabel wieder soweit hinbekommen, dass man damit noch nach hause fahren konnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (6. Juni 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Den neuen "kurzen" 5-6m Sprung auf der BMX-Bahn zu weit nach rechts gesprungen, und ungebremst im Baum eingeschlagen.



Ja leck mich... und bei dir ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## demlak (6. Juni 2017)

naja.. er konnte nach hause fahren =)


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. Juni 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> eieieiei... und wie zum teufel habt ihr die gabel wieder soweit hinbekommen, dass man damit noch nach hause fahren konnte?


Das fotografiere ich nachher zuhause mal. Ist echt sehenswert. 



Kharma schrieb:


> Ja leck mich... und bei dir ist alles in Ordnung?


Wenn man bedenkt was passiert ist gehts mir grandios! Muskelprellung auf dem rechten Knie, seitliche Stützsehnen in beiden Knien überdehnt, und einige Kratzer. Ich hinke also etwas, und komme schlecht Treppen herunter. Aber nichts langfristiges.


----------



## Kharma (6. Juni 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> und komme schlecht Treppen herunter.


Na da wohnst du ja genau richtig 

Klingt ja gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.
Trotzdem gute Besserung!


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Na da wohnst du ja genau richtig
> 
> Klingt ja gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.
> Trotzdem gute Besserung!


Danke


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Juni 2017)

Kharma schrieb:


> Na da wohnst du ja genau richtig
> 
> Klingt ja gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet.
> Trotzdem gute Besserung!


Ich habe schon vermutet, dass die Ausdauer irgendwo herkommen muss - die Treppen sinds? 

Ansonsten einfach gute Besserung, Jasper!!!


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. Juni 2017)

Danke @jammerlappen .
Treppen ... naja, ich wohne im vierten OG. Einmal am Tag da runter, und einmal hoch, das macht halt enorm fit!  

Und hier noch schnell von der Deisterhaften Notreparatur der Gabel:



 



 

Airshaft raus, zusammengesteckt, und mit einer Gewindestange durch die zerrissene Steckachse zusammengehalten. Voila!


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Juni 2017)

Na dann mal ab in den Beikmarkt damit


----------



## demlak (6. Juni 2017)

"Kaum gefahren/wenige Kilometer.. fast nur Lackschäden.. im Deister nur flowige Strecken gefahren.. bestimmt einfach zu reparieren wenn man sich ein bisschen auskennt"


----------



## EVHD (6. Juni 2017)

Schick die zu Rock Shox und Versuch es doch als Garantiefall durch gehen zulassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharma (6. Juni 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Danke @jammerlappen .
> Treppen ... naja, ich wohne im vierten OG. Einmal am Tag da runter, und einmal hoch, das macht halt enorm fit!
> 
> Und hier noch schnell von der Deisterhaften Notreparatur der Gabel:
> ...



Bekomm ich jetzt deine AWK?


----------



## Evel Knievel (6. Juni 2017)

Ihr habt doch einen Verschenken-thread in Berlin.
Jeden Tag eine gute Tat.


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. Juni 2017)

Ich grübel' noch was ich damit mache. Ein neues Casting kostet leider um die 250 Euronen - zuzüglich Air Shaft und Maxle sind wir da schon bei dem Preis einer guten gebrauchten ausm Pikemarkt. Aber da weder die gerade erst überholte Charger-Kartusche, noch die Standrohreinheit kaputt sind, tut es mir in der Schrauberseele weh die Gabel nicht zu reparieren :-/.


----------



## Girl (7. Juni 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich grübel' noch was ich damit mache. Ein neues Casting kostet leider um die 250 Euronen - zuzüglich Air Shaft und Maxle sind wir da schon bei dem Preis einer guten gebrauchten ausm Pikemarkt. Aber da weder die gerade erst überholte Charger-Kartusche, noch die Standrohreinheit kaputt sind, tut es mir in der Schrauberseele weh die Gabel nicht zu reparieren :-/.



Dann hast Du einen Ersatzteilspender in Form der alten Gabel.


----------



## jammerlappen (7. Juni 2017)

So einen Charger in Petto könnte ich gerade gut gebrauchen. Meiner hat so gierig am Schmieröl gesaugt, dass ich gerade mal 10cm Federweg hab...


----------



## Kharma (7. Juni 2017)

Und ne Maxle hätt ich noch übrig


----------



## samuel-l-k (10. Juni 2017)

Moin an die Frühschicht,
morgen um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf oder woanders oder 10:30 Uhr am Nordmannsturm?
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## gloshabigur (17. Juni 2017)

Sonntag Frühschicht?


----------



## matzinski (17. Juni 2017)

Yep, dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jamaiko (25. Juni 2017)

Den Raketentrail hat es erwischt .
Weiß jemand, wie es im unteren Bereich ausschaut? Ich habe mich nur bis zur Schutzhütte gequält, danach
hatte ich keine Muße mehr, da ich nur "schnell" eine kurze Feierabendrunde drehen wollte und ich danach
eh wieder zurück zum Passparkplatz musste.


----------



## Downhillrider (25. Juni 2017)

die gebauten Sachen sind zu 99% abgerissen bis ganz unten...
War gestern Abend da.


----------



## Pfannenschlag (25. Juni 2017)

War irgendwie klar. Im oberen Teil lagen vor 2 Wochen überall Äste von einer Holzfällung auf dem Trail. So kündigt sich das doch meistens an.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Juni 2017)

Schade.... war lange nimmer dort


----------



## Martin31008 (26. Juni 2017)

Hatte ich schonmal gefragt wo es Five-ten Schuhe gibt? Oder dich lieber andere Schuhe kaufen?


----------



## Muellbeutel (26. Juni 2017)

Schuhe direkt in Linden: http://www.movement-mtb.de

Rakete muss sich nur wieder fest fahren, einige Äste weg räumen... Dann fehlen nur die dicken Sprünge, trail ist okay.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfannenschlag (27. Juni 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Schuhe direkt in Linden: http://www.movement-mtb.de
> 
> Rakete muss sich nur wieder fest fahren, einige Äste weg räumen... Dann fehlen nur die dicken Sprünge, trail ist okay.



Das ist es ja. Endlich konnte ich die erste steile Passage mit dem Drop richtig flüssig fahren, schon ist wieder Essig


----------



## affe_auf_rad (30. Juni 2017)

hey leute,
hab letzte woche den barbiegrab (heißt der so?!) trail "gefunden" und war ziemlich begeistert. heute dann zufällig auf nen trail gestoßen der irgendwo in der nähe vom studentenweg war. waren bei der schützhütte und sind dann vom göthegedenkstein irgendwo hoch gefahren. weiß wer wie der heißt?  hat uns mega gut gefallen und man kommt quasi direkt bei waldkater wieder raus.


----------



## alles-fahrer (1. Juli 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Rakete muss sich nur wieder fest fahren, einige Äste weg räumen... Dann fehlen nur die dicken Sprünge, trail ist okay.



Sind die Bonerlogs auch kaputt? Und wie gehts den ganzen kleineren Doubles und Kickern im steileren Stück kurz vor der Jump-Sektion?


----------



## samuel-l-k (1. Juli 2017)

moin an die Frühschicht,
mal sehen, wann ich morgen loskomme...es wird später heute. Würde dann Mooshütte starten, Zeit unbekannt...
Bis dann, Uli


----------



## Muellbeutel (1. Juli 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Sind die Bonerlogs auch kaputt? Und wie gehts den ganzen kleineren Doubles und Kickern im steileren Stück kurz vor der Jump-Sektion?


Alles Rollstuhlgerecht eingeebnet.


----------



## Nico Laus (1. Juli 2017)

Barrierefreier Trail?


----------



## alles-fahrer (1. Juli 2017)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Alles Rollstuhlgerecht eingeebnet.


Oh man verdammt, wie traurig. 

Gesendet von meinem LG-D855 mit Tapatalk


----------



## matzinski (1. Juli 2017)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> moin an die Frühschicht,
> mal sehen, wann ich morgen loskomme...es wird später heute. Würde dann Mooshütte starten, Zeit unbekannt...
> Bis dann, Uli


Wir starten morgen 9:10 in Winninghsn.


----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2017)

Darf ich mal um eine Unterbrechung für ein kurzes Zwischenspiel bitten? Einige hier kennen mich ja - aus dem Wald .

Vor einigen Monaten waren wir ja mit unserem Iran Video auf der mtb-news.de Seite online:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/11/28/persian-summits-video-bike-iran/





Nun sind wir mit einer 60sec Fassung des  auf der pinkbike Seite kurz davor einen kleinen Trip zu gewinnen - was wir sehr gerne tun würden! Dafür rühren wir hiermit die Werbetrommel - bringt uns nach Norwegen!

Hier der Link zu dem Wettbewerb:
https://www.pinkbike.com/contest/bracket/bikester/

Hier die Ausschreibung zu dem Finale:
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/vote-now-the-final-round-of-bikester-ultimate-adventure.html

Wäre wirklich dufte, wenn uns ein paar Jungs aus dem lokalen niedersächsischen Wald unterstützen würden!

Cheers und ein herzliches Danke,
Lev.


----------



## Unplugged (1. Juli 2017)

Cool! Ich schicke das morgen über die Deisterfreunde- Facebookseite, wenn das in Deinem Sinn ist. Da sollten ja noch ein paar Stimmen reinkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. Juli 2017)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Cool! Ich schicke das morgen über die Deisterfreunde- Facebookseite, wenn das in Deinem Sinn ist. Da sollten ja noch ein paar Stimmen reinkommen.


Fjeden Fall, danke! (Und ich hoffe mal, dass die Entscheidung nicht heute gefällt wird - man weiß leider nicht, bis wann man abstimmen kann).


----------



## Unplugged (1. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich es jetzt noch poste, ist das zu spät und es sieht keiner mehr... Hoffen wir mal, dass das reicht. 
Wieso hast Du das eigentlich hier im Thread nie vorgestellt? Ich hab von Eurem Film gerade zum ersten Mal gehört.


----------



## Levty (2. Juli 2017)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Wieso hast Du das eigentlich hier im Thread nie vorgestellt? Ich hab von Eurem Film gerade zum ersten Mal gehört.


Hm, war der Meinung, dass wenn das Teil schon auf der Startseite aufleuchtet, dass es schon an Aufmerksamkeit genügt. Entschuldigung .


----------



## Unplugged (2. Juli 2017)

Da setzt Du bei mir aber sehr großes Interesse an der Startseite voraus


----------



## Levty (4. Juli 2017)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Da setzt Du bei mir aber sehr großes Interesse an der Startseite voraus


Hehe, entschuldige.

Danke für das Teilen auf Facebook. Noch ist keine Entscheidung seitens des Veranstalters gefällt worden. Sobald wir wissen, ob wir es geschafft haben, gebe ich euch hier bescheid.

Edit:
Na, hat alles nichts genützt. Vielen dank an Euch. Und vielleicht wurde ja der ein oder andere nochmals unterhalten.
Schön haushoch verloren, wobei ich mich über das mathematisch genaue 1/3 zu 2/3 Ergebnis echt wundere:


----------



## jammerlappen (21. Juli 2017)

Auch wenn hier keiner sein Rad vermisst: Die Beschreibung eines Downhillers durch die Polizei ist lesenswert


----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. Juli 2017)

"Es handelt sich um das Modell Gambler Travel 210."


----------



## XBR (21. Juli 2017)

"Mit auffälligen Schwalbe-Reifen"


----------



## samuel-l-k (22. Juli 2017)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen ab Winninghausen ca. 9:10 Uhr oder Egestorf-Bahnhof 10 Uhr? Ich reise mit der S-Bahn an.
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (22. Juli 2017)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> hallo an die Frühschicht,
> morgen ab Winninghausen ca. 9:10 Uhr oder Egestorf-Bahnhof 10 Uhr? Ich reise mit der S-Bahn an.
> Bis dann,
> Uli


10:00 Egestorf


----------



## Deleted395022 (28. Juli 2017)

Ist morgen am _*29.07.2017 *jemand ortskundiges vor Ort der drei unwissenden Hamburgern ein paar schöne ecken zeigen kann? 

Bild dient der Aufmerksamkeit 
_


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Juli 2017)

Was sind denn schöne Ecken für euch?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Juli 2017)

Ich war heute kurz draussen.
Der Regen hat seine Wirkung nicht verfehlt...es wir nicht schön sondern slip´n´slide.


----------



## Deleted395022 (28. Juli 2017)

Naja wir würden gerne ein paar trails ballern verpackt in eine nette Tour...vielleicht fährt ja jemand von euch morgen eine schöne Enduro runde?! Ich kenne den Deister nicht, habe aber bisher nur gutes gehört...
Da wäre es ein träumchen wenn wir von nem Deister Crack die geilsten Trails gezeigt bekommen


----------



## samuel-l-k (5. August 2017)

hallo an die Frühschicht,
morgen wie angedacht in Winninghausen ca. 9:10 Uhr?
Bis dann,
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (5. August 2017)

Yep


----------



## reflux (6. August 2017)

Wir haben heute eine rote Zugstufschraube bzw. die Einstelleschraube im Deister gefunden. Kann in Hannover abgeholt werden - bei mir oder nach Rücksprache bei Movement.


----------



## Paiza (22. August 2017)

Ich bin diese Woche auf Dienstreise in der nähe vom Deister!
Heute bin ich mal 30km den Berg und Runter gefahren. Der Raketen Trail war sehr geil
Leider war das auf der Tour der einzige schöne Trail, die anderen war schon sehr zu gewachsen und sahen aus, als würden sie nicht mehr so oft gefahren!
Kann mir einer ne schöne Enduro Runde empfehlen? Am schönsten wäre direkt eine GPX Datei, GPS Gerät ist vorhanden


----------



## Fischi23 (22. August 2017)

Bei Facebook hatten die Deisterfreun.de für Sonntag eine Tour geplant. Deisterkreisel. Ich einmal rum mit fahren von Trails. Kannst ja mal bei Facebook schauen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. August 2017)

Paiza schrieb:


> Ich bin diese Woche auf Dienstreise in der nähe vom Deister!
> Heute bin ich mal 30km den Berg und Runter gefahren. Der Raketen Trail war sehr geil
> Leider war das auf der Tour der einzige schöne Trail, die anderen war schon sehr zu gewachsen und sahen aus, als würden sie nicht mehr so oft gefahren!Kann mir einer ne schöne Enduro Runde empfehlen? Am schönsten wäre direkt eine GPX Datei, GPS Gerät ist vorhanden



GpX gibt's nur von den Vereinsstrecken unter www.deisterfreun.de
Endurorunden gibt es sicher viele schöne, wenn du hier postest wann du wo starten kannst, finden sich ggf. Gleichgesinnte die dich mitnehmen.

Gruß
Roudy


----------



## Paiza (23. August 2017)

Mir wurde per Pn eine schöne Route geschickt, danke dafür

Heute Abend will ich wieder fahren!
Ich bin sehr flexibel was den Standort angeht. Uhrzeit wird so 17.30-18.00 Uhr sein
Sollte jemand lust haben, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden


----------



## Paiza (23. August 2017)

Die letzten beiden Tage haben mir sehr gut gefallen.
Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass man im Norden(Flachland) so tolle Trails vorfindet, respekt
Leider haben ich mir heute die hintere Bremsleitung abgerissen, deshalb ist erst mal schluss mit biken am Deister
Sollte ich nochmal auf Dienstreise im Raum Hannover sein, weder ich das Bike wieder einpacken und dann mit Knieschoner


----------



## EVHD (23. August 2017)

Ist bekannt wann die Forstarbeiten am ü30 vollendet sind?


----------



## samuel-l-k (26. August 2017)

Hallo an die Frühschicht,
Treffen wann und wo morgen im Deister? Winninghausen oder Nordmannsturm?
Uli


----------



## matzinski (26. August 2017)

10:30 Nordmannsturm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (29. August 2017)

vermutlich ist schon wieder alles freigegeben.. aber ich erwähne es trotzdem mal: die unteren beiden teile vom Ü30 waren heute gegen 12:30 uhr wegen forstarbeiten gesperrt.. beim oberen teil hab ich dann nichtmehr geschaut und bin gleich rüber zum ladies only


edit:
wurde gerade auf facebook aufmerksam gemacht.. also Ü30 ist erstmal wohl bis auf weiteres gesperrt.. 

ich lass das mal hier so stehen, für leute ohne facebook (wie mich)


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. August 2017)

Ja, das wird wohl noch ein paar Tage dauern. Geht um die Sicherung der Kreisstraße.


----------



## reflux (3. September 2017)

Fährt zufällig ein 17er Transition Patrol in XL durch den Deister/Hannover ?


----------



## Mike111 (4. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich wollte morgen eine Runde auf dem ü30 drehen. Ist der schon wieder komplett freigegeben?


----------



## demlak (4. September 2017)

gestern war der dritte teil noch gesperrt


----------



## alles-fahrer (15. September 2017)

Wann geht's morgen eigentlich los? Und bis wann geht das Rennen?

[edit] 
Hat sich erledigt ... in Anbetracht wie voll es wohl ohnehin werden wird spare ich mir die Anreise, und komme zu nächster Gelegenheit mal wieder vorbei .


----------



## Rubik (15. September 2017)

Eine Frage zwischendurch... wenn ich darf. 
Auf den Schildern der besagten Trails steht in etwa...
"immer nur mit einem Fullfacehelm"
und "nie alleine fahren"

Reicht ein normaler Fahrradhelm nicht aus?
Und würde ich mit einem HT an die Grenzen kommen?
Also keinesfalls alleine fahren?

Bin noch keines dieser Trails gefahren, daher die Fragen. Danke.


----------



## Pfannenschlag (15. September 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> Eine Frage zwischendurch... wenn ich darf.
> Auf den Schildern der besagten Trails steht in etwa...
> "immer nur mit einem Fullfacehelm"
> und "nie alleine fahren"
> ...



Wer nicht erst seit heute auf dem Bike sitzt kommt auch mit einem normalen Helm heile an, auch allein. Je nach Fahrtechnik und Geschwindigkeit sollte man aber mit Fullface-Helm fahren.


----------



## demlak (15. September 2017)

es ist sinnig sich einfach selber einschätzen zu können.. und daher wohl auch sich den trail zu erst ein mal mit 5kmh anzuschauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (15. September 2017)

Der Risiko-Faktor ist glaube ich hübsch Gauß-Kurvenförmig .




Ganz Links sind die totalen Anfänger die sich langsam und vorsichtig den Trail hinab tasten. Mit steigendem Können wird es dann langsam immer brisanter, bis zur Mitte wo sich die Jungen wilden sammeln, die einiges an Talent, gepaart mit viel (über)Mut und wenig Erfahrung haben. Zum Ende hin sinkt das Risiko wieder in Richtung ausgereifter Fahrradbeherrschung, jahrelanger Erfahrung und präziser Selbsteinschätzung.

Bedeutet: Alle die sich im linken oder rechten Randbereich Tummeln können vermutlich mit einer Halbschale fahren. Je weiter man aber in der Mitte liegt, umso mehr sollte man auf gute Schoner und vollständigen Kopfschutz setzen .


----------



## Rubik (15. September 2017)

Merci! Das ist sehr hilfreich. 
Genau so werde ich es machen und natürlich das Diagramm beachten.


----------



## Levty (15. September 2017)

Also um Ärger MORGEN vorzubeugen:


----------



## samuel-l-k (16. September 2017)

Hallo an die Frühschicht,
Treffen wann und wo morgen im Deister? Winninghausen oder Nordmannsturm?
Uli


----------



## stefan64 (16. September 2017)

samuel-l-k schrieb:


> Hallo an die Frühschicht,
> Treffen wann und wo morgen im Deister? Winninghausen oder Nordmannsturm?
> Uli


10:00 Uhr Egestorf Bahnhof


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. September 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> Eine Frage zwischendurch... wenn ich darf.
> Auf den Schildern der besagten Trails steht in etwa...
> "immer nur mit einem Fullfacehelm"
> und "nie alleine fahren"
> ...



Also, niemand wird dich vom Trail scheuchen wenn du weniger anhast.
Ob ein normaler Fahrradhelm reicht oder nicht ist immer unklar und erst nach einem Sturz zu beantworten.
Ein Hardtail wird an seine Grenzen kommen, je nach Gerät und deinem Können aber erst nach Dir.
Das allein fahren auf einer/zwei durchaus auch für erfahrene Fahrer anspruchsvollen Strecke kann gefährlich werden.
Viele fahren auch mal allein, wissen dann aber, dass im Falle eines Sturzes die Rettung lange dauern kann.

Nicht bange machen lasse, nicht einfach oben reinfahren und durchrauschen wollen.
Am besten nimmst du dir Zeit und fährst die Strecken abschnittsweise und lernst sie kennen.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (17. September 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Also, niemand wird dich vom Trail scheuchen wenn du weniger anhast.
> Ob ein normaler Fahrradhelm reicht oder nicht ist immer unklar und erst nach einem Sturz zu beantworten.
> Ein Hardtail wird an seine Grenzen kommen, je nach Gerät und deinem Können aber erst nach Dir.
> Das allein fahren auf einer/zwei durchaus auch für erfahrene Fahrer anspruchsvollen Strecke kann gefährlich werden.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine ehrliche und hilfreiche Antwort.


----------



## Power-Valve (17. September 2017)

http://m.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Re...er-Mountainbiker-stirbt-nach-Sturz-in-Gehrden

Fuck... Weiss jemand mehr?

Lg
Uwe


----------



## damianfromhell (17. September 2017)

Oh Mist


----------



## Cabalero (17. September 2017)

puh, mir fehlen echt die Worte. Wer immer es war, vielleicht sollten wir nächsten Sonntag um 15:30 alle kurz innehalten und einem von uns gedenken...


----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. September 2017)

Moin,

ich hoffe das es nicht einer von uns war?! 

http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...er-Mountainbiker-stirbt-nach-Sturz-in-Gehrden


----------



## Rubik (18. September 2017)

Ja, das ist schon heftig und regt zum Nachdenken an, also um noch mehr Vorsicht beim mountainbiken.


----------



## Kampfmaschine (18. September 2017)

Auf jeden Fall regt das an. 
Der muß ganz unglücklich gefallen sein, sonst kann man sich sowas nicht erklären. Ist traurig sowas zu lesen.


----------



## Bueni (18. September 2017)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hoffe das es nicht einer von uns war?!
> 
> http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...er-Mountainbiker-stirbt-nach-Sturz-in-Gehrden



Ich weiß zwar was Du meinst aber letztlich war es immer einer von uns !


----------



## Rubik (18. September 2017)

Mit Sicherheit, da ja gleich bewusstlos gewesen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (18. September 2017)

Vielleicht ist er ja gestürzt, weil er vorher ein gesundheitliches Problem hatte, und das die Ursache für den Sturz war.
Aber egal, alles sehr tragisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matzinski (18. September 2017)

Vermutlich ist der Unfall auf der Achterbahn passiert - zumindest die Adressangabe der Pressemitteilung der Polizei deutet darauf hin. Hier hat es ja schon einige Stürze mit Verletzten gegeben. Man ist das Ding 50.000 mal gefahren und denkt, man hat's im Griff - aber nach zwei üblen Stürzen auf der Achterbahn, habe ich vor diesem Abschnitt mittlerweile echt Respekt. Die Strecke ist kurz und sieht harmlos aus. Sie ist mit den Bodenwellen aber saugefährlich, wenn man zu schnell unterwegs ist und plötzlich abhebt. Da man nicht mit airtime rechnet, geht die Landung meist schief - zumal man voll ins flat einschlägt. Wenn ich sowas lese, wird mir bewusst, wie wenig ich im allgemeinen darüber nachdenke, was passieren könnte. Entsprechend übermütig und leichtsinnig knattere ich dann irgendwo runter. Manchmal ist man dann einfach ZU schnell. Meistens geht's glimpflich aus, aber leider nicht immer ...

Fahrt bloß vorsichtig, Leute.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. September 2017)

Zeit für eine neue Signatur?
-
Noch wissen wir alle zu wenig/nichts über den Hergang.
Da alle sich "nur" auf die Pressemeldung berufen und keine hier im Forum oder Social Media Details kennt befürchte ich es war ein Gelegenheitsfahrer/Anfänger, der früher oder noch nie dort war und die Gefahren falsch eingeschätzt hat.

Mein Beileid :-(


----------



## XBR (18. September 2017)

Für meinen Geschmack sind es in letzter Zeit etwas zu viele Unfälle. Ich finde es auch gefährlich einem offensichtlichen Anfänger, der nicht einmal einschätzen kann ob er einen Trail mit seinem Hardtail runterkommt und was er dafür für einen Helm braucht, zu sagen, dass er sich nicht bangemachen lassen soll. Leider war ich beim Unfall neulich am Nordmannsturm dabei und kann sagen, dass das Unfallopfer ohne Hilfe wohl nicht mehr unter uns wäre. Darum mein Rat an ALLE Unsicheren oder neuen Biker: fahrt NICHT allein! Es sind genügend Biker auf den Strecken unterwegs, die, freundlich angesprochen, einem gerne Tipps geben oder mitnehmen.
(Bevor irgendjemand fragt: der Kumpel kannte den Trail und war auch kein Neuling, es war einfach ein blöder Fahrfehler)

Ich weiß nicht welchen armen Menschen es in Gehrden erwischt hat (einer von uns war er in jedem Fall!) und über welches Können er verfügte, möglicherweise war es einfach Pech. 

Meiner Meinung nach zeigt sich hier (unter anderem) ein ganz anderes Problem: die Bikes werden immer besser und bügeln mangelnde Fahrtechnik in einem immer höheren Maße aus. Bis es nicht mehr reicht oder die Situation den Biker überfordert. In Bikes wird investiert, bei der Schutzausrüstung kommen die ersten Abstriche (schließlich war das Bike ja schon teuer), für einen Grundlagenkurs in Fahrtechnik, wenigstens Fahrtechnikbücher, etc., reicht es dann nicht mehr. Und dann sind da noch so viele Knöpfe am Bike... 

Neueste Mode unter E-Bikern scheint das biken ohne Helm zu werden, erst Gestern sind mir auf dem Kammweg zwei E-Bikes ohne Helm entgegen gekommen. Insgesamt alles sehr bedenklich und bevor jemand sagt: "was geht mich das an?", in den Medien steht IMMER Mountainbiker verunglückt. Unser Sport leidet.


----------



## demlak (18. September 2017)

Wir sind nicht mehr in den 80ern.. Popularität ist gegeben.. ich wage die steile These, dass es heute mehr Mountainbiker gibt, als jemals zu vor. Mit steigender Anzahl an Menschen steigt eben auch die Anzahl an Unfälle.. die Anzahl an unvorsichtigen Menschen, etc. etc..

So leid es mir auch tut, wenn sich jemand nun auf den Schlipps getreten fühlt.. aber das ist simple Statistik.. Das kommt vor und ist halt einfach wie es ist. Tatsächlich finde ich sogar, dass die Anzahl der Unfälle ziemlich gering ausfällt, gemessen an dem Potenzial für Unfälle (sowohl der Sport an sich, als auch das unbedachte Fahren einiger/vieler "Spezialfälle"). Vor Allem dann, wenn ich immer wieder ü40er sehe, die mit ihrem Trekkingrad ohne Helm den Ladies-Only runterfahren. Trotz mehrfacher Hinweise unsererseits, etc. Auch Motoroller sind uns dort schon begegnet.



XBR schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch gefährlich einem offensichtlichen Anfänger, der nicht einmal einschätzen kann ob er einen Trail mit seinem Hardtail runterkommt und was er dafür für einen Helm braucht, zu sagen, dass er sich nicht bangemachen lassen soll.


Hierzu fällt mir als aller erstes ein: Vor jedem Tipp steht immer der gesunde Menschenverstand. zudem wurde hier nirgends geschrieben "mach ruhig.. dir passiert nix".. es wurde in jedem Fall darauf hingewiesen, dass Schutzausrüstung nicht egal ist und das die Einschätzung zur Sicherheit beim Fahrenden liegt. Darüber hinaus wurden sogar Tipps gegeben, wie man auf ein Mindestmaß an Sicherheit kommt. Ich sehe nun wirklich absolut keinen Anlass, hier in irgendeine Richtung mit Zeigefinger zu wedeln.


----------



## XBR (18. September 2017)

"Ich sehe nun wirklich absolut keinen Anlass, hier in irgendeine Richtung mit Zeigefinger zu wedeln".[/QUOTE]

Hätte ich mit dem Zeigefinger wedeln wollen, hätte ich zitiert... Das war nur meine Meinung und ich bleibe dabei. Auch wenn in jeder zweiten Garage ein Bike steht, den Verantwortlichen der Region und Landesforsten sind wir immer noch suspekt. Wenn der Deister irgendwann ein "richtiges" Trailcenter werden soll, muss man sich früher oder später mit dem Thema Sicherheit für Anfänger befassen.


----------



## Rubik (18. September 2017)

Dann melde ich mich, als der Fragesteller zu den Trails im Deister, auch mal zu Wort. 

Ich wollte mit meiner Frage tatsächlich nur den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke besser einschätzen bzw. dazu ein Feedback erhalten, da ein Hinweis auf dem Schild auf "Fullface Helm" bei mir schon eine Vorstellung von Rampen, großen Sprüngen ect. hervorgerufen hat. Ich kenne diese Trails nicht, noch nicht befahren, daher null Vorstellung.

Am Samstag war ich auch kurz bei der Veranstaltung anwesend und habe mir das Ganze mal aus der Nähe angeschaut (bin selber natürlich nicht gefahren) und fand es schon beeindruckend aber auch irgendwie erschreckend, mit welch einem Tempo bzw. Ehrgeiz (und damit Risiko) da gefahren wird.
Nein, diese Trails im Deister werde ich alleine nicht befahren und ich weiß auch nicht, ob das überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Mir reichen die wenigen Trails im Benther Berg, Gehrdener Berg oder irgendwo anders in ähnlichem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Bin eh der HT-Racer, aber natürlich auf den Trails (fahre die eh nicht immer) etwas langsamer unterwegs und nach dieser Meldung heute, sicherlich das nächste Mal noch etwas langsamer.


----------



## demlak (18. September 2017)

XBR schrieb:


> > "Ich sehe nun wirklich absolut keinen Anlass, hier in irgendeine Richtung mit Zeigefinger zu wedeln".
> 
> 
> 
> Hätte ich mit dem Zeigefinger wedeln wollen, hätte ich zitiert... Das war nur meine Meinung und ich bleibe dabei. Auch wenn in jeder zweiten Garage ein Bike steht, den Verantwortlichen der Region und Landesforsten sind wir immer noch suspekt. Wenn der Deister irgendwann ein "richtiges" Trailcenter werden soll, muss man sich früher oder später mit dem Thema Sicherheit für Anfänger befassen.


Da drückst du ja den Finger wieder in die selbe Richtung. Mit dem Thema wird sich beschäftigt. Schon länger. Und das auch ausführlich. Bis hin zu Fahrsicherheitstrainings und sogar aufs Mountainbiken ausgelegte Erste Hilfe Kurse etc. Der Nachwuchs/Die Anfänger kriegen überall (auch in diesem Thread) ständig Hinweise und Unterstützung.

Möglicherweise willst du das so gar nicht sagen, aber deine Aussage ist leider ein Fingerzeig auf etwas, dass schon längst sehr gut funktioniert. Zumindest kann ich das von unserem wunderschönen und super gepflegten Deister ohne wenn und aber mit reinstem Gewissen behaupten.


----------



## Rubik (18. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Da drückst du ja den Finger wieder in die selbe Richtung.


Ich habe seinen Beitrag nicht so aufgenommen und fand es sogar inhaltlich interessant und würde hier und da gar zustimmen. Macht jetzt aber nichts zur Sache.
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass Du vielleicht auch nur deine eigene Meinung hast, also jetzt nicht unbedingt für alle sprechen brauchst.

Peace & ride on!


----------



## XBR (18. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Möglicherweise willst du das so gar nicht sagen, aber deine Aussage ist leider ein Fingerzeig auf etwas, dass schon längst sehr gut funktioniert. Zumindest kann ich das von unserem wunderschönen und super gepflegten Deister ohne wenn und aber mit reinstem Gewissen behaupten.



Also so richtig gut funktioniert es jetzt nicht so... bitte nicht falsch verstehen.. Ich finde das Geleistete gut und es verdient Respekt! Der Deister ist mit Sicherheit gepflegt (ich bin beim Buddeln auch das eine oder andere Mal dabei). Vereinsmitglied bin ich auch. Allerdings hatte ich in jüngster Zeit öfter mit Leuten Kontakt (beim Biken), die tatsächlich noch nichts von den Deisterfreunden gehört haben. Auch das Angebot, sich an den üblichen Treffpunkt zu treffen um die Trails kennenzulernen, kannten diese Jungs nicht! Von den angebotenen Kursen ganz zu schweigen, nie gehört. Wohlgemerkt, nicht irgendwelche Leute aus Timbuktu, sondern Hannoveraner! Ich denke wir (ich schließe mich hier mit ein) gehen einfach zu oft davon aus, dass die Leute uns kennen und den Posts auf Facebook, Instagram oder hier folgen.
Dem Fragesteller mit dem Hardtail hätte im ersten Moment, als er die Trailrules gelesen hat, vielleicht auch eine Kennzeichnung ähnlich Skipisten weitergeholfen. Er war so schlau hier zu fragen, andere fahren ahnungslos den Ladys runter. Ich kann nur wiederholen, in der Zeitung steht nicht leichtsinniger Trekingbiker ohne Helm verunglückt. Da steht Unfall auf Mountainbikestrecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tmf_superhero (19. September 2017)

XBR schrieb:


> Von den angebotenen Kursen ganz zu schweigen, nie gehört. Wohlgemerkt, nicht irgendwelche Leute aus Timbuktu, sondern Hannoveraner! Ich denke wir (ich schließe mich hier mit ein) gehen einfach zu oft davon aus, dass die Leute uns kennen und den Posts auf Facebook, Instagram oder hier folgen.
> Dem Fragesteller mit dem Hardtail hätte im ersten Moment, als er die Trailrules gelesen hat, vielleicht auch eine Kennzeichnung ähnlich Skipisten weitergeholfen.



Klar gibt es Menschen die kein Facebook haben und auch nichts mit Instagram zu tun haben. Aber in Zeitungen und oder lokalen Bikeshops (Movement) wird man doch bestimmt schon mal über das Deisterfreunde Logo oder einen Artikel gestolpert sein oder nicht ?

Wenn wir die Strecken mit Skipisten vergleichen müsste man so gesehen beide Strecken mit Rot oder gar schwarz markieren. So ausgewaschen wie der Ü30 (oberer Teil) ist, ist er zwar für Anfänger immer noch fahrbar aber im nassen ist es schon anspruchsvoll (hat man teilweise am Samstag gesehen). Wenn man den Ü30 z.B. als blaue oder grüne Strecke deklarieren möchte,müsste man alle Sprünge rausnehmen und die Strecke komplett planieren, so dass nur noch wenige Wurzeln rausgucken. Um den Ladies zu entschärfen kann man natürlich alle Sprünge zu einem Table umschaufeln (macht aber keiner, da Unmengen an Erde bewegt werden müssten). Das lasse ich hier so stehen, Double / Tables auf dem Ladies ist und war eine unendliche Diskussion. Sogar mit den Brettern zwischen den Sprüngen gab es zahlreiche Fahrer die unkoordiniert da rüber sind.

Daher gilt die Regel: Schätze dein Können ein und gucke dir die Strecken vorher genau an. Klingt zwar vielleicht lächerlich aber ich bin z.b. die blauen Strecken (sehr einfach) im Bikepark Lac Blanc (als ich zum ersten Mal vor Ort war) teilweise im Schrittempo gerollt. Nur um auszuschließen das mich nicht doch irgendeine Kante oder ein kleiner Sprung überrascht.


----------



## matzinski (19. September 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ...Zeit für eine neue Signatur?...


Nö, die passt schon. Das mag in Anbetracht der jüngsten Ereignisse zynisch klingen, aber Stürze sind Teil des MTB-Sports. Das kann und sollte man nicht wegdiskutieren wollen. Wer seine Fähigkeiten und seine Fahrtechnik auf dem Bike verbessern will, muss auch mal was Neues ausprobieren und manchmal die Komfortzone verlassen. Das Biken im Grenzbereich ist ja oft auch gerade der Reiz an der Sache. Da bleiben Stürze nicht aus. Diesem (kalkulierbaren) Risiko setzen wir uns übrigens alle aus. Der eine mehr, der andere weniger.


----------



## XBR (19. September 2017)

Und was hindert uns daran die Trail entsprechend Superheros Einschätzung zu kennzeichnen? @superhero: ich teile übrigens deine Meinung voll und ganz, was Bikeparks angeht. Auch bin ich dagegen alle Strecken weichzuspülen. Ich scheine also der Einzige zu sein der mit Leuten fährt, die nie etwas davon gehört haben.


----------



## Rubik (19. September 2017)

XBR schrieb:


> Und was hindert uns daran die Trail entsprechend Superheros Einschätzung zu kennzeichnen? @superhero: ich teile übrigens deine Meinung voll und ganz, was Bikeparks angeht. Auch bin ich dagegen alle Strecken weichzuspülen. Ich scheine also der Einzige zu sein der mit Leuten fährt, die nie etwas davon gehört haben.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich @tmf_superhero


----------



## jammerlappen (19. September 2017)

XBR schrieb:


> Und was hindert uns daran die Trail entsprechend Superheros Einschätzung zu kennzeichnen? @superhero: ich teile übrigens deine Meinung voll und ganz, was Bikeparks angeht. Auch bin ich dagegen alle Strecken weichzuspülen. Ich scheine also der Einzige zu sein der mit Leuten fährt, die nie etwas davon gehört haben.


Nichts für ungut, aber die Deisterfreun.de dürfen auf Grund von Auflagen ihrer Vertragspartner keine Werbung machen. Es gibt Infotafeln (am Kammweg / Waldkater), Internet und nicht zuletzt Menschen, die man fragen kann. Irgendwie wundere ich mich immer wieder über Menschen, wenn ich sowas wie von XBR höre oder wenn mal wieder ein Kreisverkehr oder eine neue Ampel irgendwo ins nichts gebaut wird. Wenn ich den Zusammenhang mal haben sollte, melde ich mich an dieser Stelle .

Ich möchte jetzt explizit keinen Zusammenhang zu dem tragischen Unfall herstellen und mich auch nicht an irgendwelchen Spekulationen beteiligen und denke, dass man (wenn überhaupt) nachdem die Fakten bekannt sind, etwas daraus ableiten sollte.

Es macht mich einfach unglaublich traurig, mitzubekommen, dass einer von "uns" bei dem, was wir alle so gerne machen, ums Leben gekommen ist. Wenn es da irgendwas gibt, was man tun könnte oder man irgendwie jemanden unterstützen könnte - sei es als Deisterfreun.de oder Jammerlappen - würde ich das gerne tun.


----------



## samuel-l-k (19. September 2017)

hallo zusammen,
ich kann mich meinem "Mentor" Matzinski nur anschließen. Ohne ihn wäre ich bestimmt niemals zum Biken gekommen. Trotzdem bin ich immer selbst für mich verantwortlich und gehe durch den Sport Risiken ein. Aber ich weiß das, habe schon oft gelegen - liebe aber diesen Sport genau wie das Skifahren sehr und möchte es trotz der Risiken nicht in meinem Leben missen, das macht das Leben aus.
Trotzdem berührt mich der tödliche Unfall sehr, es ist eben zwiespältig.
Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (19. September 2017)

Im Straßenverkehr sterben jedes Jahr in Deutschland mehrere tausend Menschen. Hat deswegen schon mal jemand von Euch drüber nach gedacht lieber zu Fuß zu gehen?
Ich befürchte nur, dass dieser tragische Unfall dazu führen wird, die Frage der Haftung im Wald neu zu entfachen. 
Von den Waldbesitzern wird man das wohl in Zukunft öfter zu hören bekommen.


----------



## demlak (20. September 2017)

Vielleicht gehts auch unter, wie viele andere Meldungen.. abwarten.. wie @jammerlappen schon schrieb..


----------



## Rubik (22. September 2017)

Hier ist ein Auszug aus der Zeitung "Calenberger Land" und ich poste es deshalb, weil
der Satz, ich zitiere _"Nach Angaben von Stadtspecher Frank Born gehört der Wald verschiedenen Privatmenschen und zum Teil der Stadt. Eine offizielle Mountainbike-Strecke gebe es in Gehrden nirgendwo, so Born." _interessant sein dürfe.


----------



## demlak (22. September 2017)

Das sieht die Rechtslage etwas anders. Illegal ist es deswegen nicht, dort mit einem Fahrrad zu fahren, nur weil es nicht offiziell erlaubt wurde. Bitte mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Rubik (22. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Das sieht die Rechtslage etwas anders. Illegal ist es deswegen nicht, dort mit einem Fahrrad zu fahren, nur weil es nicht offiziell erlaubt wurde. Bitte mit solchen Aussagen vorsichtig sein.


Ich spreche auch von den legal zu befahrenen Wegen im Gehrdener Berg und alle anderen Wege & Trails sind, wie im Artikel genannt, keine offiziellen Mountainbike-Strecken.


----------



## demlak (22. September 2017)

Ich beziehe mich auf deine Aussage zur Illegalität:


Rubik schrieb:


> Demnach ist es im Gehrdener Berg, außerhalb der gekennzeichneten bzw. ausgeschilderten Radwegen, illegal mit einem Fahrrad oder MTB unterwegs zu sein.


Wenn du dich mit der Rechtslage vertraut machen möchtest, kannst du dich hier einlesen: 
https://www.dimb.de/ausbildung/315-die-rechtslage-in-niedersachsen

Wichtig ist hiebei nicht einzelne Pragraphrn und/oder Absätze alleine zu betrachten, sondern das Gesamtpaket, da die Paragraphen sich teils ergänzen und teils gegrnseitig aufheben.


----------



## Rubik (22. September 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich auf deine Aussage zur Illegalität:
> 
> Wenn du dich mit der Rechtslage vertraut machen möchtest, kannst du dich hier einlesen:
> https://www.dimb.de/ausbildung/315-die-rechtslage-in-niedersachsen
> ...


Diese Aussage habe ich vorhin schon gelöscht, um keine Verwirrung unter Unterstellung zu verbreiten. Jetzt ist es im Prinzip nur der Artikel aus der Zeitung mit seinem Inhalt und ob mit der Rechtslage konform, kann und möchte ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2017)

Rubik schrieb:


> Hier ist ein Auszug aus der Zeitung "Calenberger Land" und ich poste es deshalb, weil
> der Satz, ich zitiere _"Nach Angaben von Stadtspecher Frank Born gehört der Wald verschiedenen Privatmenschen und zum Teil der Stadt. Eine offizielle Mountainbike-Strecke gebe es in Gehrden nirgendwo, so Born." _interessant sein dürfe.



Als geeignet und beste Quelle für solche Schlüsse empfiehlt sich das NWaldlg
http://www.nds-voris.de/jportal/?quelle=jlink&query=WaldLG+ND&psml=bsvorisprod.psml&max=true

Besonders §23-25 + 30

*Unsachlich* zusammengefasst: Das Rad fahren auf Wegen, die als Wanderwege zu erkennen sind ist erlaubt. Wer den Wald betritt handelt auf eigene Gefahr.

Ich bin nicht der "Hüter der einzigen Wahrheit" möchte aber daran erinnern, Informationen zu reflektieren.
Ich möchte nicht mit dem Journalisten tauschen, der vor Redaktionsschluss alle Infos verifiziert und alle Quelle gegengeprüft haben muss.
Nicht immer liegen zum Zeitpunkt eines Beitrags (Ob I-Net oder Presse) schon alle Fakten vor.
Aber selten wird das was zu lesen ist als aktueller Sachstand deklariert.
Und hinterher schreibt NIE einer wie es wirklich war/ist!

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## ciao heiko (22. September 2017)

Unabhängig vom konkreten Fall müsste die Einordnung so ablaufen.

- Bei einem selbstverschuldeten Sturz haftet kein Dritter. (Fahrfehler, etc.)

- Der Waldbesitzer haftet nie für Gefahren die sich aus der Natur ergeben. Das Betreten des Waldes und der Wege geschieht auf eigene Gefahr §14 Bundeswaldgesetz. Zu den waldtypischen Gefahren zählen auch die Gestalt eines Weges, Erosion oder darauf liegende Äste.

- Es bliebe jetzt höchstens noch die Haftung übrig, für *nicht waldtypische Gefahren, die der Nutzer nicht erkennen konnte.*
Das könnte beispielsweise eine Holzkonstruktion sei, die bei der Benützung unvorhergesehen zusammenbrach.

Dies wiederum setzt *zwei Annahmen* voraus.
- Der Radfahrer durfte darauf vertrauen, dass die Konstruktion verkehrssicher war.
- Der Waldbesitzer wusste, dass die Konstruktion baufällig war und hat sie trotzdem geduldet.

Bei einer erkennbar selbst gebauten Rampe wird man  darauf abstellen, dass ein Radfahrer nicht darauf vertrauen darf, dass so eine Konstruktion auch standsicher ist. Man wird auf seine Eigenverantwortung abheben.

Von dem her ist es normal, dass bei einem schweren Unfall der Sachverhalt geprüft wird. Das Ergebnis dürfte aber sein, dass den Grundeigentümer kein Verschulden trifft.


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. September 2017)

Definition "Geduldet" ist das/ein Problem.
Mtbler legen einen neuen Weg an - Laub weg harken und einige Äste kappen. Ist nichts ungewöhnliches und Schäden entstehen keine. Neuer trail fertig und für andere offensichtlich als Weg/TöW erkennbar.

Der Förster/Waldeigentümer weiß erstmal von nichts, dennoch als Weg/TöW legal befahrbar. Kann man von duldung sprechen? Wohl eher nicht.

Der Förster/Waldeigentümer will den Weg aus Gründen nicht haben, legt den Weg zu, zmd den Einstieg - weil er kann. Offensichtliche nicht-duldung und "Sperrung" durch Eigentümer, kein TöW - kein legal befahren?

Der Förster/Waldeigentümer will den Weg aus Gründen weiterhin nicht haben. Mtbler haben aber sämtliches Holz o.ä. entfernt, zum wiederholten mal, Weg ist frei und offensichtlich als Weg/TöW erkennbar. TöW und legal - aber nicht wirklich geduldet wenns um die Haftung geht? Beträfe viele trails.

Der Förster/Waldeigentümer hat nachgegeben, haben will er den Weg nicht, aber zu legen bringt nichts. Jeder kennt den Weg. TöW, juchu!



Mtbler bauen Sprünge auf dem TöW, Der Förster/Waldeigentümer weiß erstmal von nichts. Duldung?

Der Förster/Waldeigentümer lässt die Sprünge einreißen, Weg bleibt aber befahrbar.

Mtbler bauen alles wieder auf. Größer, zum wiederholten Mal. Der Förster/Waldeigentümer ist "machtlos". Geduldet? Waldatypische Gefahr auf TöW, Verkehrssicherungspflicht? Auf eigene Gefahr? Wo kein Kläger...?

Etwas Interpretationsspielraum ist vorhanden.

TöW = Tatsächlich öffentlicher Weg. Siehe nds Waldgesetz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ciao heiko (22. September 2017)

Es geht in dem Fall nicht um die Frage, ob der Trail jetzt legal zu befahren war oder nicht. Das sollte man nicht durcheinander bringen.

Es geht darum ob den Waldbesitzer *ein Verschulden* am Unfall trifft oder nicht. 

Auch wenn der Waldbesitzer den Trail geduldet hat, wie es der Zeitung zu entnehmen ist, so bedeutet es ja nicht, dass er deshalb auch die Unfälle darauf verschuldet.

Wie ich ausgeführt habe: Damit eine Haftung eintritt, müsste es so gewesen sein, dass die Unfallursache eine wald*a*typische Gefahr war, die der Waldbesitzer geduldet hat und die der Radfahrer, auch als sorgfältiger Nutzer, nicht erkennen konnte.

Für selbstverschuldete Unfälle haftet kein Dritter. Egal wo. 
Für Gefahren die sich aus der Natur ergeben haftet kein Waldbesitzer. Egal ob offizieller Weg oder nicht.
Bei Unfällen, die eine direkte Folge aus einer wald*a*typischen Gefahren sind, wird abgewogen wer sich welches Verschulden zurechnen lassen muss. 

So etwas ist z.B. bei einer Wanderwegbrücke anzunehmen, die unvorhergesehen zusammen bricht. Oder bei einem offiziellen Flowtrail wenn der Northshore zusammen bricht. In beiden Fällen kann ein Nutzer i.d.R. darauf vertrauen, dass die Konstruktionen verkehrssicher sind.


----------



## Muellbeutel (22. September 2017)

Weder wollte ich auf einen konkreten Fall oder Beitrag eingehen, noch, und schon gar nicht, etwas durcheinander bringen. Für Konkretes kenne mich bei Gehrden zu wenig aus.

Mich stört nur das pauschal gern genutzte Wort Duldung mit all seinen Auswirkungen, in Presse und anderen Medien. Ich, der gerne mit Werkzeug im Wald steht, weiß das vieles was wir machen nicht vom Eigentümer gewünscht ist, ich erwarte keine positive Reaktion, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, eher eine destruktive. Nur weil wir hartnäckiger sind und den Willen des Waldeigentümers bewusst nicht beachten, seh ich etwas bestehendes nicht als geduldet oder legal an. Grauzone. Was für mich die Haftungsfrage erledigt - selber schuld.

Ohne Bezug auf spezielle Beiträge:

Geht man nun aber von einem konkreten Fall aus. Da stehen Schanzen, mutmaßlich Unfallauslösend, auf einem Weg der wohl ohne Zustimmung des Waldeigentümers angelegt wurde, es wird regelmäßig vom Förster rückgebaut und zugelegt, wiederum von mtblern wild neu gebaut und aufgeräumt. Der trail besteht, durch die Nichtbeachtung der Interessen des Waldeigentümers durch die Nutzer - UNS.
Kann man da morealisch von geduldetem Weg sprechen? Sich über "nicht offiziell" mukieren, etwas von legal befahren erwarten (es ist eine Grauzone, zu unserem Glück).
Immerhin steht nun eine nicht Waldtypische Gefahr ( double o.ä. ist wohl kaum Waldtypisch) auf einem Weg, den man als töW ansehen kann, die vom Waldeigentümer so nicht entfernt wurde, also geduldet ist? Somit er (mit)verantwortlich... Irgendwo steht ein dummer auf. ;-)

Das eigentlich schlimme daran ist, dass sich da noch über Haftungsfragen gestritten werden kann und wird.

Für Mtbler ist denke ich klar, dass jeder auf eigene Gefahr hin Rad fährt und für sich verantwortlich ist. Leider tuen das nicht alle anderen Menschen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. September 2017)

Ich möchte meine Beobachtung mit euch teilen.
Ich war heute vor Ort.
Vor Ort bedeutet zumindest, an der Stelle an der das Schutzblech aus #13870 noch liegt.
Nichts deutet im Wald auf das Ereignis vom Sonntag hin.

Ich habe in Gehrden gewohnt und kenne die Ecke eigentlich ganz gut, auch wenn ich schon ein Jahr nicht mehr mit dem Rad dort war.

Wenn das Schutzblech vom Unfall stammt, befinden sich dort keine Rampe, Schanze oder ähnliches!
Es gibt einen schmalen "Trail" den ich als Wanderweg kannte. Schmal bedeutet 1-2m breit. Dieser hat nahezu keine Gefälle und keine Bauwerke außer zwei kleine Wellen von 20-30cm Höhe und öffnet sich dann im Bereich dieser Wellen vor dem Talkessel des Wandervogelheims Gehrden auf mindestens 5 Meter. Hinter den Wellen lag das Schutzblech.
Wenn der Fundort des Schutzblechs der Unfallort ist, können aus meiner Sicht weder Fahrtechnik, noch illegale Bauwerke irgendetwas mit dem Ereignis zu tun habe.

Ich bleibe sprachlos -


----------



## ciao heiko (22. September 2017)

In den ersten Zeitungsartikel war ja von "Bereich einer Schanze" die Rede.
http://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-...er-Mountainbiker-stirbt-nach-Sturz-in-Gehrden

Wenn das die Wellen sind die du beschreibst, dann wird es für den Waldbesitzer kaum Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Cabalero (22. September 2017)

kleiner Spotcheck, für alle die die Achterbahn nicht kennen:
der Trail ist genaugenommen ein ganzes Netz an Strecken, die im Grunde den gesamten Hang einnehmen.  Ich gehe davon aus das das angrenzende Pfadfinderlager dafür verantwortlich ist und die Biker nur nutznießen. Gebaute Rampen, Northshorelemente o.Ä. gibt es nicht. Lediglich ein paar kleine Kicker der Dorfjugend. Diese sind aber max. 30-40cm. Was den Trail bzw. den Hang so spaßig und für Fremde wohl auch gefährlich macht, sind die örtlichen Bodenwellen die wie natürliche Spine Rampen funktionieren. Diese sind aber nicht gebaut, sondern die Reste des alten Steinbruchs. Wer hier ins unbekannte springt erlebt, Spinetypisch, eine böse Überraschung. Außerdem sorgen die Waldbesitzer sehr regelmäßig dafür das man sich da mit dem MTB nicht willkommen fühlt. Die riesigen Baumstämme am Eingang zeugen von den diversen Versuchen den Trail zu blockieren.


----------



## demlak (22. September 2017)

Sicher das das Schutzblech von dem verunglückten ist? Da würde ich guten Gewissens mutmaßen, dass es sich um keinen Szene-MTBler handelt..

Wie dem auch sei.. abwarten.. teetrinken..


----------



## exto (22. September 2017)

Sollte ich mal beim Biken umkommen, würde ich euch gern bitten, euch nicht den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen, wer daran Schuld sein könnte. Das wäre dann nämlich in jedem Fall wohl ich.
Ich habe mich nämlich, zumindest bisher, jedes mal selbst entschieden, mit dem Rad in den Wald zu fahren und mir ist, wie jedem, der nicht total verblödet ist, klar, dass ich für die Folgen meines Handelns immer selbst verantwortlich bin.


----------



## demlak (24. September 2017)

Keine Uhrzeit bei der viele können.. aber vielleicht hat ja der eine oder andere noch Urlaub:
Wir treffen uns morgen (Montag) um 13 Uhr und wollen ein bisschen den (Nord)Westdeister erkunden. Wir haben keine feste Route und fahren auf jeden Fall so, dass es auch für Anfänger geeignet ist. Einfach melden für Treffpunkt.


----------



## Girl (3. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, hat seit letzte Woche Mittwoch Abend jemand eine Fahrradbrille gefunden. Ich muss sie auf dem Ladys nach 19:00 Uhr verloren haben. Es handelt sich um eine schwarz weiße Alpina M-Tech. Wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet. 

Danke
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (13. Oktober 2017)

Sagtmal.. hier steht bei Komoot ein S3 Trail, welcher bei Strava nichtmal als Segment zu finden ist:
https://www.komoot.de/plan/@52.2632854,9.4299281,16z

Gibts dazu einen Namen? Taugt der? Oder ist das wieder nur so eine wirre Angabe für einen schnöden Forstweg?

Auf dem Bückeberg hatte ich mal einen S6 Trail bei komoot gefunden, der sich als absoluten Witz herausstellte.. Daher rührt meine Frage =)


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Oktober 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Sagtmal.. hier steht bei Komoot ein S3 Trail, welcher bei Strava nichtmal als Segment zu finden ist:
> https://www.komoot.de/plan/@52.2632854,9.4299281,16z
> 
> Gibts dazu einen Namen? Taugt der? Oder ist das wieder nur so eine wirre Angabe für einen schnöden Forstweg?
> ...





> *Schwierigkeitsgrad S3*
> 
> Verblockte Singletrails mit vielen größeren Felsbrocken und/ oder Wurzelpassagen gehören zur Kategorie S3. Hohe Stufen, Spitzkehren und kniffelige Schrägfahrten kommen oft vor, entspannte Rollabschnitte werden selten. Häufig ist auch mit rutschigem Untergrund und losem Geröll zu rechnen, Steilheiten über 70% bzw. 35° sind keine Seltenheit.
> Passagen, die den 3. Schwierigkeitsgrad aufweisen, erfordern zwar noch keine Trial-Techniken, sehr gute Bike-Beherrschung und ständige Konzentration sind aber Voraussetzung zum Bewältigen von S3. Exaktes Bremsen und sehr gute Balance sind notwendig.


 
Sowas gibt es nur mit Hühneraugenzudrücken für wenige Meter im Deister...


----------



## demlak (13. Oktober 2017)

Joa.. bei komoot wird manchmal sehr seltsamer kram angezeigt.. die eigentliche Frage ist ja auch weniger, ob das der Realität entspricht.. sondern ob da was lohnendes für mich und mein Bike zu finden is =)


----------



## jammerlappen (13. Oktober 2017)

Kann ich nicht beurteilen


----------



## toschi (14. Oktober 2017)

Girl schrieb:


> Hallo, hat seit letzte Woche Mittwoch Abend jemand eine Fahrradbrille gefunden. Ich muss sie auf dem Ladys nach 19:00 Uhr verloren haben. Es handelt sich um eine schwarz weiße Alpina M-Tech. Wäre schön wenn sich jemand meldet.
> 
> Danke
> Alex


...schon wieder bei seinem Besitzer?

keine Ahnung wie man das einbettet...


----------



## Unplugged (14. Oktober 2017)

Wir führen die einsame Brille und ihren Besitzer nächste Woche zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Oktober 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Joa.. bei komoot wird manchmal sehr seltsamer kram angezeigt.. die eigentliche Frage ist ja auch weniger, ob das der Realität entspricht.. sondern ob da was lohnendes für mich und mein Bike zu finden is =)


Ich glaube, ich bin da mal gewesen.
So richtig in Erinnerung ist es mir aber nicht geblieben.
35Hm bergauf - 55Hm wieder runter unter einer Hochspannungsleitung und schon fast unten.
Wenn du mal auf dem Weg ins Walterbachtal bist kannst du den sicher einbauen.
Aber extra dahinfahren lohnt wohl eher nicht.
Ich tippe auf S0, bin aber auch schon auf Leute getroffen, die Sachen als unfahrbar (subjektives S3) bezeichnet haben die mit Übung nett zu fahren sind.


----------



## hoerman2201 (16. Oktober 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> ... bin aber auch schon auf Leute getroffen, die Sachen als unfahrbar (subjektives S3) bezeichnet haben die mit Übung nett zu fahren sind.



sat ?


----------



## jammerlappen (16. Oktober 2017)

Das wär ja schon die Richtung objektives S3.


----------



## Levty (27. Oktober 2017)

Obacht am Farnweg. Betrifft den untersten Teil: Da hat sich wer mit der Kettensäge bemüht und von Anfang bis zum Ende konsequent alle paar Meter einen Baum mit der Kettensäge um- und auf den Trail gelegt. Fahren kann man, macht aber keinen Spaß.


----------



## Hanswurschtl (27. Oktober 2017)

Evtl. ein Bikerfreund und edler Spender von "Baumaterial"? Vielleicht kann der mal beim Raketentrail vorbeikommen...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Oktober 2017)

Levty schrieb:


> Obacht am Farnweg. Betrifft den untersten Teil: Da hat sich wer mit der Kettensäge bemüht und von Anfang bis zum Ende konsequent alle paar Meter einen Baum mit der Kettensäge um- und auf den Trail gelegt. Fahren kann man, macht aber keinen Spaß.



Mehrere Wege Richtung Wennigsen sind mit Holz dekoriert worden. 
Das sieht so leidenschaftlich und kleinteilig aus, dass ich fast glaube, es waren Fussgänger.
Denn unter anderem ist ein Holzstapel umgerissen worden, damit die Stämme in den Einstieg rollen.

Richtung Völksen wiederum haben die Forsten umgefallene Bäume vom Trail entfernt und dabei mit dem Harvester nicht mal was kaputt gemacht.

Danke


----------



## Levty (28. Oktober 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mehrere Wege Richtung Wennigsen sind mit Holz dekoriert worden.
> Das sieht so leidenschaftlich und kleinteilig aus, dass ich fast glaube, es waren Fussgänger.
> Denn unter anderem ist ein Holzstapel umgerissen worden, damit die Stämme in den Einstieg rollen.


Gerade auch noch festgestellt, dass der Zubringer zum Waldkater vom Ende des Farnweges ebenfalls auf dieselbe Weise wie oben beschrieben unfahrbar gemacht worden ist. Zum Teil auch junge Bäume, aber vielleicht ist das in dem Nutzwald eh egal. 

Wie dem auch sei, das können natürlich Fußgänger gewesen sein. Mit einer Kettensäge. Und viel Zeit. Und Wut?
Nervt.


----------



## affe_auf_rad (30. Oktober 2017)

kennt irgendwer nen bike-verleih in hannover/Deister? wollte mal mit meiner freundin eine runde drehen. haben leider kein auto und muss deshalb in der nähe eines Bahnhofes gelegen sein...


----------



## demlak (30. Oktober 2017)

affe_auf_rad schrieb:


> kennt irgendwer nen bike-verleih in hannover/Deister? wollte mal mit meiner freundin eine runde drehen. haben leider kein auto und muss deshalb in der nähe eines Bahnhofes gelegen sein...


am hauptbahnhof hannover gibt es eine radstation für stadträder und trekkingräder.. für mountainbikes ist mir nichts bekannt..


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Oktober 2017)

affe_auf_rad schrieb:


> kennt irgendwer nen bike-verleih in hannover/Deister? wollte mal mit meiner freundin eine runde drehen. haben leider kein auto und muss deshalb in der nähe eines Bahnhofes gelegen sein...



Schau mal hier: https://www.deister-suentel-mtb-verleih.de/

Den Besitzer hab ich schon ein paar Mal im Wald getroffen scheint nen netter Kerl zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affe_auf_rad (30. Oktober 2017)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Schau mal hier: https://www.deister-suentel-mtb-verleih.de/
> 
> Den Besitzer hab ich schon ein paar Mal im Wald getroffen scheint nen netter Kerl zu sein.


danke. leider aber nicht wirklich mit dem zug zu erreichen :/


----------



## silent_silver (1. November 2017)

Cooles Treffen gestern!


----------



## Unplugged (1. November 2017)

Jo!


----------



## rigger (1. November 2017)

Ich will auch wieder im Deister biken... [emoji856]


----------



## Unplugged (2. November 2017)

Na denn mal los...


----------



## Rookie4live (12. November 2017)

moin,
macht zufällig morgen wer ne trailtour im deister? Leider kann keiner der kollegen und ich suche noch Mitfahrer oder eine gruppe der ich mich anschließen kann.
freu mich wenn sich jemand meldet. bis dann


----------



## demlak (21. November 2017)

Wenn man nicht so auf Matsche steht, welche Trails lohnen sich da grad? Gibt ja doch ein paar Ecken, die eher Nadelbäume haben und daher potenziell trockener sind.

Donnerstag soll ja top Wetter werden.


----------



## silent_silver (22. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht so auf Matsche steht, welche Trails lohnen sich da grad? Gibt ja doch ein paar Ecken, die eher Nadelbäume haben und daher potenziell trockener sind.
> 
> Donnerstag soll ja top Wetter werden.



Grenzweg geht bei dem Wetter immer 

Trockenere Trails könnten Mögebier und teilweise Farnweg sein. Die alte Linie vom Ladies hat auch Nadelwald. Nichtsdestoweniger wirst du um eine Schlammpackung nicht herum kommen


----------



## damianfromhell (22. November 2017)

Rakete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Wenn man nicht so auf Matsche steht, welche Trails lohnen sich da grad? Gibt ja doch ein paar Ecken, die eher Nadelbäume haben und daher potenziell trockener sind.
> Donnerstag soll ja top Wetter werden.



Mögebier, Streitbuche


----------



## matzinski (22. November 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Mögebier, Streitbuche


Bierweg ;o)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2017)

matzinski schrieb:


> Bierweg ;o)


Jägerallee


----------



## demlak (22. November 2017)

Jungs, ich danke euch! Ihr seid die Besten.
Freut mich, dass es hier weit aus unkomplizierter als in weiten Teilen dieses Forums abgeht =)


----------



## alles-fahrer (22. November 2017)

Wie ist es zu dieser Jahreszeit im Deister so – insgesamt betrachtet? Ich habe es die vergangenen drei Monate immer wieder versucht, aber keine passende Gelegenheit gefunden mal wieder vorbei zu schauen. Kälte lässt sich ja händeln, aber komplett durchweichte Trails möchte ich vermeiden. Möchte ja noch über die Sprünge kommen, und die Anlieger nicht komplett verhunzen.

Gibts da eine passende Faustregel? Sowas wie "Nach drei Tagen Regenfrei geht es im großen und ganzen überall" oder Dergleichen?


----------



## jammerlappen (22. November 2017)

Nicht wirklich, hier kann sich keiner an eine Periode mit mehr als drei trockenen Tagen hintereinander erinnern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. November 2017)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Wie ist es zu dieser Jahreszeit im Deister so – insgesamt betrachtet? Ich habe es die vergangenen drei Monate immer wieder versucht, aber keine passende Gelegenheit gefunden mal wieder vorbei zu schauen. Kälte lässt sich ja händeln, aber komplett durchweichte Trails möchte ich vermeiden. Möchte ja noch über die Sprünge kommen, und die Anlieger nicht komplett verhunzen.
> 
> Gibts da eine passende Faustregel? Sowas wie "Nach drei Tagen Regenfrei geht es im großen und ganzen überall" oder Dergleichen?


Drei Tage regenfrei hatten wir lange nicht.
Aktuell wäre 2 Wochen am Stück ohne Regen mal gut 

Insgesamt sind die Böden ziemlich aufgeweicht und mit Regen vollgesogen.
Viele Hauptwege sind zudem durch Forstarbeiten arg in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden.

Ich würde mir die Anreise aktuell sparen, bis es richtig kalt wird.
Im Januar hatten wir ab etwa halber Höhe den ganzen Monat richtig dicken, schönen Schnee.


----------



## alles-fahrer (22. November 2017)

Nagut, das ist doch mal eine Orientierungshilfe. Dann frage ich wenn's kalt ist nochmal nach den Schneehöhen .

Danke auf jeden Fall @jammerlappen und @roudy_da_tree!


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. November 2017)

Jasper, es gibt ja genug Trails ohne Sprünge und Anlieger. Da kann man nicht soviel kaputt machen.
Ab 12.1. hab ich Urlaub. Vielleicht passt das ja in deine Planung um mal vorbei zu kommen.
Grüße


----------



## hirschy (23. November 2017)

Da meld ich auch schon mal Interesse für an! Hab bis zum 22.01. Elternzeit und wäre über ne Tour mit Auskennern sehr erfreut.


----------



## demlak (23. November 2017)

edit: erledigt


----------



## alles-fahrer (23. November 2017)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Jasper, es gibt ja genug Trails ohne Sprünge und Anlieger. Da kann man nicht soviel kaputt machen.
> Ab 12.1. hab ich Urlaub. Vielleicht passt das ja in deine Planung um mal vorbei zu kommen.
> Grüße


Ja, klingt gut . Dann versuche ich da mal was zu planen für 13./14. oder 20./21. Januar. Ich melde mich .


----------



## demlak (23. November 2017)

Kann es sein, dass "Gewaldkater" seinen Namen davon hat, dass da jemand mit Gewalt versucht Mountainbiker zu ärgern? 
Nachdem ich da fast zwei Dutzend frisch abgesägte Jungbäume, die auf dem Trail lagen, zur Seite räumte, kam ich auf ein paar größere Bäume, die ebenfalls extra abgesägt wurden. Was nicht extra auf den Trail gelegt wurde, wurde so abgesägt, dass es auf dem Trail landete aber trotzdem noch ein Stückchen an der Wurzel hängen blieb, so, dass man ohne Werkzeug nix davon wegräumen konnte.
Ganz besonders voll waren zwei Stellen, an denen man hätte droppen/kicken können.

Ganz klare Empfehlung dort nicht zu fahren, bevor da mal jemand mit schwerem Werkzeug aufgeräumt hat.

Ansonsten klare Empfehlung für den Farnweg! Trotz des miesen Wetters der letzten Woche, lässt der sich gut fahren.


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. November 2017)

Einfach melden hirschy.


----------



## silent_silver (23. November 2017)

demlak schrieb:


> Ansonsten klare Empfehlung für den Farnweg! Trotz des miesen Wetters der letzten Woche, lässt der sich gut fahren.


Farnweg ist einfach nen super Trail  hab jedes mal mega Spaß. Wenns trocken ist macht das Wurzelgeballer sogar noch mehr Laune


----------



## Garam (24. November 2017)

Der zweite Abschnitt des Ü30 ist wegen Forstarbeiten gesperrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karl_Schmidt (25. November 2017)

Hallo. Fährt irgendwer abends? Hab mir eine Helmlampe gekauft und würde das gerne mal ausprobieren. Ist halt doof allein, wegen Unfall und so.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (26. November 2017)

Karl_Schmidt schrieb:


> Hallo. Fährt irgendwer abends? Hab mir eine Helmlampe gekauft und würde das gerne mal ausprobieren. Ist halt doof allein, wegen Unfall und so.


Grundsätzlich ja, aktuell eher wegen des Regens spontan.
Aber üblicherweise jeden Dienstag ab Bredenbeck oder Wennigsen.
Dauer und Strecke nach Witterung und Gruppe.


----------



## Karl_Schmidt (26. November 2017)

Schön. Würde gerne mal mitfahren. Gibt es hier eine Nachricht ob und wo und wann?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. November 2017)

Karl_Schmidt schrieb:


> Schön. Würde gerne mal mitfahren. Gibt es hier eine Nachricht ob und wo und wann?


Kann ich machen:
Dienstag 28.11.2018 - 18 Uhr
Start: Bredenbeck Parkplatz am Ende der Glück-auf-Straße
Dauer ca. 2h / 30km / 500-600 hm


----------



## Karl_Schmidt (28. November 2017)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Kann ich machen:
> Dienstag 28.11.2018 - 18 Uhr
> Start: Bredenbeck Parkplatz am Ende der Glück-auf-Straße
> Dauer ca. 2h / 30km / 500-600 hm


OK. Danke. Bin zur Zeit aber ziemlich erkältet, aber wenn das wöchentlich stattfindet, werde ich in nächster Zeit mal dazukommen. Bis dann.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. November 2017)

Karl_Schmidt schrieb:


> OK. Danke. Bin zur Zeit aber ziemlich erkältet, aber wenn das wöchentlich stattfindet, werde ich in nächster Zeit mal dazukommen. Bis dann.


Ok, ist ein seit ca. 10 Jahren sehr regelmäßig stattfindender Termin.
Da ich "meine" anderen Schäfchen alle persönlich kenne meld dich bitte kurz per PN damit du dann doch nicht allein da stehst oder ich dich umdirigieren kann.


----------



## Unplugged (16. Dezember 2017)

Wir bräuchten noch ein paar likes für die Wahl zum Video der Woche


----------



## Unplugged (27. Dezember 2017)

3 Deisterfreunde - Videos stehen beim Video des Jahres zur Wahl, voten nicht vergessen 

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/12/27/video-des-jahres-2017-1/


----------



## Unplugged (4. Januar 2018)

Das hat ja schon mal super geklappt, 2 Videos haben es in die Top10 geschafft 
Danke!
Jetzt bitte noch einmal für die beiden Deister- Videos voten  :
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/01/04/ibc-video-des-jahres-2017-finale/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (9. Januar 2018)

Moin,
da das Wetter und die Familienlage morgen ganz entspannt aussieht, werde ich mich gegen 9:30-10 Uhr im Deister einfinden. Falls mir jemand so spontan zu dieser untypischen Zeit paar schöne Trails zeigen könnte, würde ich mich freuen.
Ansonsten wäre ein paar Empfehlungen nett, was man zur Zeit unbedingt fahren muss und was auf gar keinen Fall.
Auf der letzten Seite wurden ja schon Mögebier, Streitbuche,
Bierweg und Farnweg empfohlen. Ü30 und Ladies Only würde ich auch gern mitnehmen. Gibt´s bezüglich dieser Strecken seit November Bedenken?

Beste Grüße,
hirschy


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Januar 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Moin,
> da das Wetter und die Familienlage morgen ganz entspannt aussieht, werde ich mich gegen 9:30-10 Uhr im Deister einfinden. Falls mir jemand so spontan zu dieser untypischen Zeit paar schöne Trails zeigen könnte, würde ich mich freuen.
> Ansonsten wäre ein paar Empfehlungen nett, was man zur Zeit unbedingt fahren muss und was auf gar keinen Fall.
> Auf der letzten Seite wurden ja schon Mögebier, Streitbuche,
> ...



Bedenken weniger. Du muss halt damit rechnen, das der Modder sehr tief sein kann-selbst auf den Hauptwegen.
Seit November gab es so viel Niederschlag wie noch nie.
Zudem fehlte der Frost. da trotzdem Forstarbeiten anstanden, haben die Harvester die Hauptwege gut gequirlt.
Der Bierweg ist asphaltiert, der geht immer.
Streitweg ist Matsch-Nadelwald-Sturmschaden
Alle anderen nass und wurzelig.

=> aufpassen + trotzdem genießen

Gruß


----------



## hirschy (9. Januar 2018)

Hier in Hildesheim ist´s ja der gleiche Murks, Matsch, Modder und tiefe Furchen von den Waldverwüstern...
Ich muss jetzt aber mal bißchen anderen Dreck schmecken 
Plane gerade die Tour über Komoot und finde den Farnweg nicht wirklich. Über GPSies habe ich zwei unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden; kann mir jemand per PN bitte noch mitteilen, wo ich ungefähr abbiegen muss?!
(Geplante Tour: _https://www.komoot.de/tour/26110368?ref=wtd_  geht?)


----------



## RickStar (10. Januar 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Hier in Hildesheim ist´s ja der gleiche Murks, Matsch, Modder und tiefe Furchen von den Waldverwüstern...
> Ich muss jetzt aber mal bißchen anderen Dreck schmecken
> Plane gerade die Tour über Komoot und finde den Farnweg nicht wirklich. Über GPSies habe ich zwei unterschiedliche Angaben gefunden; kann mir jemand per PN bitte noch mitteilen, wo ich ungefähr abbiegen muss?!
> (Geplante Tour: _https://www.komoot.de/tour/26110368?ref=wtd_  geht?)


Mindestens der Trail ab der Woeltjebuche Richtung Argestorf ist schlichtweg nicht befahrbar.
Ich bin da am Samstag langgewandert - und musste vom Weg abweichen. Das ist kein Spass.. Bleib da eher auf den "normalen" Wegen.
Selbst diese sind teilweise komplett aufgeweicht..


----------



## RickStar (10. Januar 2018)




----------



## hirschy (10. Januar 2018)

Klasse Tag war das heute. Wetter und Temperaturen haben super mitgespielt, so dass es eine echt nette Ausfahrt war.
In Sachen Trails ist der Deister wahrlich ne Wucht, die fleißigen Hände könnten auch gerne mal rund um Hildesheim tätig werden ;-)
Hab noch so viele Einstiege neben den Wegen gesehen, war direkt traurig, dass ich die nicht auch noch angehen konnte. Aber so bleibt die Vorfreude auf´s nächste Mal. Da passt dann hoffentlich der Untergrund auch wieder.
@RickStar: Zu spät  Den Grenzweg bin ich auch gefahren und musste an vielen Stellen schieben. Die krassen Steilstücke in Kombination mit glitschigen Wurzeln und Steinen, die auf den Einschlag warten, waren für meine Fahrkünste teilweise doch zu viel.
Ebenfalls recht heftig war der Trail bei der Hannoverschen Heerstraße:
Übelst steile Stellen....Aber trotzdem genial...
Barbiegrab war auch sehr cool...Und der Ladies Only-Trail natürlich auch! Farnweg hab ich bei Strava jetzt auch gefunden, den gibt´s das nächste Mal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (10. Januar 2018)

hirschy schrieb:


> Klasse Tag war das heute. Wetter und Temperaturen haben super mitgespielt, so dass es eine echt nette Ausfahrt war.
> In Sachen Trails ist der Deister wahrlich ne Wucht, die fleißigen Hände könnten auch gerne mal rund um Hildesheim tätig werden ;-)
> Hab noch so viele Einstiege neben den Wegen gesehen, war direkt traurig, dass ich die nicht auch noch angehen konnte. Aber so bleibt die Vorfreude auf´s nächste Mal. Da passt dann hoffentlich der Untergrund auch wieder.
> @RickStar: Zu spät  Den Grenzweg bin ich auch gefahren und musste an vielen Stellen schieben. Die krassen Steilstücke in Kombination mit glitschigen Wurzeln und Steinen, die auf den Einschlag warten, waren für meine Fahrkünste teilweise doch zu viel.
> ...


Hauptsache, Du hattest Spass ;-)
Und Samstag ging am Grenzweg wirklich fast gar nix, auch ohne bike nicht :-D


----------



## reflux (17. Januar 2018)

Da zwar schon vorgestellt aber in DE noch nicht erschienen möchte ich den Maxxis Aggressor 2.5 im Commencal Store bestellen.
Gibt es in 27,5 und 29 mit Exo oder DD Karkasse.
Ist ab 150€ versandkostenfrei. Könnte in Hannover abgeholt werden oder mit in den Wald gebracht werden.
Würde eine eventuelle Sammelbestellung koordinieren

https://www.commencal-store.de/PBSCCatalog.asp?ActionID=67174912&PBCATID=2017908


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Januar 2018)

Ich war heute im Deister. Im Schnitt liegen alle 100m ein paar Bäume. 
Im Prinzip ist kein einziger Trail durchgehend fahrbar. 
Grüße


----------



## alles-fahrer (19. Januar 2018)

Sieh es als Bunnyhop-Training ;-).


----------



## Evel Knievel (19. Januar 2018)

Da ist nix mehr mit bunnyhopen. Eher klettern mit Rad.


----------



## matzinski (19. Januar 2018)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Da ist nix mehr mit bunnyhopen. Eher klettern mit Rad.


Macht es Sinn die Handsäge mitzunehmen oder braucht man schweres Gerät?


----------



## humhum (20. Januar 2018)

vermutlich muss man sich selbst helfen, oder?
in den Waldgebieten der Stadt und Region Hannover liegen seit einem Sturm im letzten Jahr so viele Bäume flach, dass eine Menge Trampelpfade für Radfahrer mehr oder weniger aus dem Programm genommen wurden. Und da die Stadt "nur offizielle Wege" räumt, ändert sich auch erstmal nichts.
Im Gegenteil - es werden zusätzlich Bäume gefällt und extra in Pfade fallen und liegen gelassen.

Einen Stamm mit einem Durchmesser von einem halben oder einem Meter sägt man auch nicht einfach so mit einer Hand-Säge durch, oder?
Vielleicht wäre es besser, mit Stöcken und Erde kleine Rampen zu realisieren, die an die Stämme anlehnen?


----------



## wolfk (20. Januar 2018)

humhum schrieb:


> Einen Stamm mit einem Durchmesser von einem halben oder einem Meter sägt man auch nicht einfach so mit einer Hand-Säge durch, oder?


Na ja, es kommt halt auf die richtige Handsäge an:







@eisenarsch "ich liebe Fiskars" hat hier in Hameln wahre Glanzleistungen vollbracht.
Leider wohnt er nicht mehr hier, man merkt es auf seinen alten Hometrails......
"Blut und Schweiß für die Sicherheit".......


----------



## demlak (20. Januar 2018)

bedenkt bitte, dass so ein stamm auch auf spannung liegen kann. durch sowas haben schon genug menschen (tödliche) verletzungen erhalten.


----------



## demlak (9. März 2018)

moin,
Sonntag soll ja gutes Wetter kommen. Wie siehts denn momentan im Deister aus? Ich vermute, dass vieles wetterbedingt im Winter "zerbombt" wurde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (9. März 2018)

Ich zitier' mich mal selbst: “
Ladies Only Update - der Schnee ist weg und wir können endlich mit der Überarbeitung beginnen. Wie Ihr Euch denken könnt, ist die Strecke komplett aufgeweicht und unter der Schlammschicht ist der Boden noch gefroren. Fahrt also in den nächsten Wochen bitte auf anderen (natürlichen) Trails, die machen bei diesen Bedingungen sowieso mehr Spaß.
Gleiches gilt für den Ü30, der im oberen Teil inzwischen komplett zerfahren ist und im Mittelteil liegen immer noch die Übereste von Friederike's Ausraster. Die Linie muss hier komplett erneuert werden. Lediglich der untere Teil ist verschont geblieben, dafür ist dort jetzt auch alles nass, also woanders fahren bitte, ansonsten geht dort auch noch vieles kaputt. Am Wochenende wird's warm, also schaut Euch mal ein paar der anderen über 30 Trails im Deister an “

Die passenden Bilder dazu gibt's auf facebook und instagram. Grüße Alex


----------



## Unplugged (22. März 2018)

Schaut mal rein, Sternchen nicht vergessen


----------



## Kharma (22. März 2018)

Ach, wie ich euch immer beneide


----------



## Unplugged (22. März 2018)

Warum denn?  Wir fahren doch auch nur Fahrrad


----------



## Kharma (22. März 2018)

Aber ihr habt den Deister! Icke hab den Grunewald...


----------



## silent_silver (23. März 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt den Deister! Icke hab den Grunewald...


Und die Müggelberge 
Grüße in die alte Heimat


----------



## Kharma (23. März 2018)

Jaaa, schooon... aber der DEISTER!!!


----------



## Unplugged (9. April 2018)

Schaut mal rein und lasst uns ein Sternchen für das Video da, wenn es Euch gefällt!


----------



## Rick_Biessman (9. April 2018)

Welcher Trail ist das denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (9. April 2018)

Rick_Biessman schrieb:


> Welcher Trail ist das denn?


Viel wichtiger: wann aufgenommen :-D
Denn derzeit sind die Trails noch total vermatscht und stellenweise nicht fahrbar (zumindest die unteren zwischen Bredenbeck und Wennigsen)


----------



## Unplugged (9. April 2018)

Schmierseife, Chainsaw und Helm's Klamm, aufgenommen am vorgestrigen Samstag


----------



## RickStar (9. April 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Schmierseife, Chainsaw und Helm's Klamm, aufgenommen am vorgestrigen Samstag


Also doch hochkurbeln und die unteren Trails meiden


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. April 2018)

RickStar schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger: wann aufgenommen :-D
> Denn derzeit sind die Trails noch total vermatscht und stellenweise nicht fahrbar (zumindest die unteren zwischen Bredenbeck und Wennigsen)


Das sind aber immer nur einzelne Meter.
Ansonsten ist alles gut


----------



## Muellbeutel (9. April 2018)

Chainsaw z.B. ist unterhalb auch noch sehr matschig. Die letzten Szenen sind auch im weichen Boden entstanden.


----------



## alles-fahrer (20. April 2018)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde! Am letzten April-Wochenende schaffe ich endlich mal wieder eine Wallfahrt zum Deister. Wer hätte den Zeit und Lust mich mal ein paar Runden mitzunehmen?

Ahso ... und hat evtl. jemand die Telefonnummer von Hinrich? Ich würde ihn gerne mal fragen ob seine Frau und er an dem Wochenende ein Zimmer frei haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (23. April 2018)

Verkaufe meine Spacejunks Hose. Bundweite 89/90cm mit interner Verstellung. Keine Löcher natürlich.
Kann auch gerne anprobiert werden (empfehle ich auch). 60€
Entspricht ungefähr Bundweite 32
Die Hose kann in Hannover anprobiert werden 
Alle Bilder einfügen als...






IMG-8630.JPG


----------



## silent_silver (24. April 2018)

reflux schrieb:


> Verkaufe meine Spacejunks Hose. Bundweite 89/90cm mit interner Verstellung. Keine Löcher natürlich.
> Kann auch gerne anprobiert werden (empfehle ich auch). 60€
> Entspricht ungefähr Bundweite 32
> Alle Bilder einfügen als...
> ...


Bist du dir sicher, dass das hier reingehört ?


----------



## Hannoi0815 (24. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass ich mit meinem Anliegen in diesem Thread richtig bin - ansonsten gern verschieben. 

Anfang April haben mein Hardtail und ich bei trailtech.de in Bad Harzburg einen Level 1 Kurs gemacht - ein unfassbar guter Tag mit viel Spaß, 1A Wetter, einem guten Lehrer und überhaupt. Nun möchte ich die neu erworbenen Fertigkeiten (Grundposition, Bremsen, Kurven etc.) gerne im Deister ausprobieren. Vielleicht kann mir jmd. Tipps geben, wo ich anfängertaugliche Trails finde (Anreise von Hannover mit der S-Bahn).

Besten Dank!


----------



## silent_silver (24. April 2018)

Hi Hannoi,

ich hab im Spätsommer 2016 auch im Deister Trails fahren gelernt. Am besten geht es in einer Gruppe, die die Trails kennt und dich vorher auf heikle Stellen hinweisen kann oder vorher mit dir dort anhält, damit du diese zunächst ablaufen kannst.
Wenn du dann ein paar Trails kennst und schon etwas sicherer bist, sehe ich es als realistisch an, dass du die auch selbstständig (aber bitte nicht alleine) durchfahren kannst. Es gibt immer eine alternative Linie zu Gap-Jumps oder Steilabfahrten, die in den meisten Fällen auch wirklich einfacher zu bewältigen ist (Stichwort chicken line).
Eine Alternative zum rastasten sind die Trails am Bether und Gerdener Berg, welche nicht so weit weg sind und sich super zum eingrooven eignen.
Ansonsten hoffe ich, du hast die nötige Schutzausrüstung


----------



## Hannoi0815 (24. April 2018)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Hi Hannoi,
> 
> ich hab im Spätsommer 2016 auch im Deister Trails fahren gelernt. Am besten geht es in einer Gruppe, die die Trails kennt und dich vorher auf heikle Stellen hinweisen kann oder vorher mit dir dort anhält, damit du diese zunächst ablaufen kannst.
> Wenn du dann ein paar Trails kennst und schon etwas sicherer bist, sehe ich es als realistisch an, dass du die auch selbstständig (aber bitte nicht alleine) durchfahren kannst. Es gibt immer eine alternative Linie zu Gap-Jumps oder Steilabfahrten, die in den meisten Fällen auch wirklich einfacher zu bewältigen ist (Stichwort chicken line).
> ...



silent_silver,

danke für die Hinweise. Die Schutzausrüstung beschränkt sich bisher auf Helm und Handschuhe. Ich nehme an, dass du es dabei nicht bewenden lassen würdest?! 

Den Benther Berg schaffen auch Frischlinge, ja? Gibt es hier denn so etwas wie eine Kontaktbörse? 

Beste Grüße.


----------



## demlak (24. April 2018)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier denn so etwas wie eine Kontaktbörse?


Der Thread hier ist dafür super geeignet. Einfach Aufruf starten und es finden sich bestimmt interessierte Mitfahrer.


----------



## silent_silver (25. April 2018)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> silent_silver,
> 
> danke für die Hinweise. Die Schutzausrüstung beschränkt sich bisher auf Helm und Handschuhe. Ich nehme an, dass du es dabei nicht bewenden lassen würdest?!
> 
> ...



Moin, das sieht sicherlich jeder Biker etwas anders, welche Schutzmaßnahmen notwendig/sinnvoll sind.
Ich kann aus persönlicher Erfahrung auf jeden Fall Knie oder Knie-Schienbeinschoner empfehlen. Wenn man stürzt oder vom Pedal abrutscht ist das einer der Körperteile, die schnell in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Ich schütze darüber hinaus noch meine Ellenbogen.
Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie aggressiv man fährt und was man auf und mit dem Rad machen möchte.

Benther und Gehrdener Berg eignen sich gut für den Einstieg, ja und powert sich in Sachen Höhenmeter nicht gleich komplett aus.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Quen (29. April 2018)

https://www.ndz.de/blaulicht_artikel,-feuerwehr-rettet-verletzten-mountainbiker-_arid,2457719.html


----------



## Mantasy (29. April 2018)

Ich versteh nicht warum es da keine genauen standortdaten gibt. Der ADAC hat eine App wo der genaue Standort übermittelt wird. Eine 112 App gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## WhatTheHell (29. April 2018)

.überflüssig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (29. April 2018)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum es da keine genauen standortdaten gibt. Der ADAC hat eine App wo der genaue Standort übermittelt wird. Eine 112 App gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


Selbst wenn ein Standort genau durchgegeben wird, heißt das ja noch lange nicht, dass man als Rettungskraft auch den Weg dorthin findet. Mitten auf einem Trail, abseits sonstiger in Karten verzeichneter Wege, ist man halt nicht so schnell/einfach erreichbar, auch nicht mit GPS Koordinaten.
Unabhängig davon, muss man diese aber auch erst mal zur Verfügung haben. Selbst wenn man dazu eine App mit weitergabe-funktion auf dem Smartphone hat, kann das auch nicht immer von einem bedient werden.
Zu dem Thema gibt es einige Threads im Board.. z.B.: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/automatische-notfallmeldung-bei-einem-unfall.815584/

Mir stößt an der News eher auf, dass dort keine Info über die Verletzung steht. Sondern durch die Blume gesagt wird, dass der MTBler selbst schuld wäre, wenn er sich da am Arsch der Welt in Gefahr bringt und die Rettungskräfte da nicht hinkommen.


----------



## Quen (29. April 2018)

demlak schrieb:


> Mir stößt an der News eher auf, dass dort keine Info über die Verletzung steht. Sondern durch die Blume gesagt wird, dass der MTBler selbst schuld wäre, wenn er sich da am Arsch der Welt in Gefahr bringt und die Rettungskräfte da nicht hinkommen.


Was ja an für sich auch so ist  jeder ist für sein Handeln (und evtl. Konsequenzen) selbst verantwortlich.

M.E. sollte die Nachricht alle sensibilisieren genau abzuwägen wann und wo - man ggf. alleine - unterwegs ist.

Ich denke man braucht das nicht schön reden, der Verunfallte kann froh sein das er sein Handy noch bedienen konnte (vollkommen unabhängig vom Schweregrad der Verletzungen).


----------



## demlak (29. April 2018)

Nicht-schön-reden ist aber nochmal was anderes, als einen indirekten Vorwurf zu machen.

nichtsfürungut


----------



## Martin31008 (4. Mai 2018)

Ich hab da so eine Trillerpfeife An meinem Evoc Rucksack, ich hoffe dass ich die nie benutzen muss, außer um den Yeti zu verscheuchen... Naja und ich denke mal als Wanderer kann man sich auch mal schnell den Fuß verstauchen und kommt dann nicht weiter. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Mai 2018)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum es da keine genauen standortdaten gibt. Der ADAC hat eine App wo der genaue Standort übermittelt wird. Eine 112 App gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


Doch fast. Sie heißt Hilfe im Wald.

Zwischen Taternpfahl und Wöltjebuche vs. 300m unterhalb der Bielsteinhütte ist schon ein echter Unterschied.
Geht es dem Fahrer inzwischen besser?
Auch wenn er scheinbar auf dem alten Wanderweg vor der Bielsteinhütte verunfallt zu sein scheint und somit nichts verbotenes getan hat, gilt auch von mir der Tipp: "Fahrt mit anderen, dass ist sicherer"
Scheut euch nicht, der 112 zu sagen, dass es ein MTB-Unfall ist und auf welchem Trail.
Die Leitstelle hat ortskundige Mitarbeiter.

Bis bald im Wald
Roudy


----------



## Levty (8. Mai 2018)

silent_silver schrieb:


> Bist du dir sicher, dass das hier reingehört ?


Support your local dealer und so. Wenn Gerrit nicht so ein verdammtes Faible für Arme, Militär etc. hätte...
Top Klamotte, handmade in Hannover: Ja, das gehört hier rein.


----------



## demlak (8. Mai 2018)

Hab gerade von ihm eine Rahmentasche nähen lassen.. er meinte, dass er sich demnächst vom Nähen wohl verabschiedet.


----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2018)

War ne schöne Runde heute bei euch! Gruß von den drei aus Coesfeld/Münster. [emoji1305]
An die Mitfahrer wäre es möglich das Video vom Dornröschen zu bekommen?

Gruß Nils

Gesendet von meinem Thor Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gyver (10. Mai 2018)

rigger schrieb:


> War ne schöne Runde heute bei euch! Gruß von den drei aus Coesfeld/Münster. [emoji1305]
> An die Mitfahrer wäre es möglich das Video vom Dornröschen zu bekommen?
> 
> Gruß Nils
> ...



Das Video ist leider unbrauchbar sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (10. Mai 2018)

Schade...

Gesendet von meinem Thor Plus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Mai 2018)

Ich hatte auch Spaß. 
Grüße


----------



## RickStar (23. Mai 2018)

Moin zusammen.

Weil ich es hier nicht gelesen habe bisher: am Barbie liegt im mittleren Teil ein Baum quer ueber den Trail. Der sieht so aus als waere er dort mit Absicht abgelegt worden.
Siehe Foto.

Dahinter war (Stand gestern, Dienstag 22.5.) dann aber alles fahrbar.

Safe riding,
Rick


----------



## tryh (24. Mai 2018)

Dafür hat der 120iger im unteren flachem Teil sehr arg unter den Trekkern gelitten...


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Juni 2018)

Moin,
bin gerade in der Bredolie.. möchte doch am MRD am Samstag teilnehmen.
Meine HR Felge ist mir letzte Woche auf dem Ü30 umme Ohren geflogen, und leider ist der neu bestellte Laufradsatz mit einer falsche HR Nabe geliefert worden. Diese muss ich erstmal zurücksenden.

Hat irgendjemand ein HR Laufrad oder einen Satz zu verkaufen?

27,5 er

HR 142mm / 12mm
VR 100mm / 15mm

wenn es geht in schwarz, und nicht zu schmal.

Ist für mein Spezi Enduro.

Danke


----------



## toschi (11. Juni 2018)

26er?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 1Tintin (11. Juni 2018)

nee 27,5 
hatte vergessen...


----------



## jammerlappen (11. Juni 2018)

toschi schrieb:


> 26er?


die halten wenigstens


----------



## demlak (11. Juni 2018)

Stabilität durch geringeren Durchmesser.. wer kennt es nicht *g*


----------



## freetourer (11. Juni 2018)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin gerade in der Bredolie.. möchte doch am MRD am Samstag teilnehmen.
> Meine HR Felge ist mir letzte Woche auf dem Ü30 umme Ohren geflogen, und leider ist der neu bestellte Laufradsatz mit einer falsche HR Nabe geliefert worden. Diese muss ich erstmal zurücksenden.
> 
> ...



Ein passendes stabiles Hinterrad habe ich im Bikemarkt


----------



## 1Tintin (11. Juni 2018)

freetourer schrieb:


> Ein passendes stabiles Hinterrad habe ich im Bikemarkt



benötige XD..


----------



## freetourer (12. Juni 2018)

1Tintin schrieb:


> benötige XD..



Könnte man ja umrüsten.


----------



## Unplugged (13. Juni 2018)

http://deisterfreun.de/2018/06/12/faq/

Am Samstag ist der Members Race Day 2018 mit großer Party auf dem Nienstedter Pass! Wir sehen uns!


----------



## RickStar (13. Juni 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> http://deisterfreun.de/2018/06/12/faq/
> 
> Am Samstag ist der Members Race Day 2018 mit großer Party auf dem Nienstedter Pass! Wir sehen uns!



Ich warte noch auf Antwort auf meine email


----------



## Unplugged (14. Juni 2018)

Da hat wohl jemand gepennt, Du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen!


----------



## RickStar (14. Juni 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand gepennt, Du bist natürlich herzlich willkommen!


Hat sich alles geklaert, kein Problem 
Sehen uns am Samstag! 
Rock on..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (14. Juni 2018)




----------



## Renn.Schnecke (14. Juni 2018)

Datt sieht ja richtig jut aus!
(Ihr hattet nicht zufälligerweise auch ne Hupe dabei und habt das nicht zufälligerweise letzten Sonntag gefilmt?)


----------



## Unplugged (15. Juni 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Datt sieht ja richtig jut aus!
> (Ihr hattet nicht zufälligerweise auch ne Hupe dabei und habt das nicht zufälligerweise letzten Sonntag gefilmt?)


Nee, vorgestern und ohne Hupe


----------



## jammerlappen (15. Juni 2018)

Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass WENN die eine Hupe dabei gehabt hätten, hätten wir die im Video zu 100% gehört


----------



## Kharma (15. Juni 2018)

Renn.Schnecke schrieb:


> Datt sieht ja richtig jut aus!
> (Ihr hattet nicht zufälligerweise auch ne Hupe dabei und habt das nicht zufälligerweise letzten Sonntag gefilmt?)





jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass WENN die eine Hupe dabei gehabt hätten, hätten wir die im Video zu 100% gehört



@Renn.Schnecke fragt sicherlich, weil wir Sonntag die Strecke runtergefahren sind und uns plötzlich geballlt eine Gruppe MTBler auf der Strecke begegnete ist...
Aber die "Hupe" versteh ich jetzt auch nicht

Wenn wir schon hier am quackeln sind: Das Tannenzäpfle ist durchgängig blockiert, egal welche Strecke man wählt, oder?
Und auf der Schmierseife(?) gibt es eine neue (steile) Alternativroute, kann das sein?


----------



## Unplugged (15. Juni 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, dass WENN die eine Hupe dabei gehabt hätten, hätten wir die im Video zu 100% gehört


Glaub ma'


----------



## Renn.Schnecke (15. Juni 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Aber die "Hupe" versteh ich jetzt auch nicht


Da hat doch einer gehupthupthupthupt!? Klang so, als wenn ich meine kleine Hupe am Lenker benutzt hätte... -- Egal!



Kharma schrieb:


> Schmierseife


Imho war das beim Chainsaw. Und "neu" heißt in diesem Fall "in den letzten acht Monaten".


----------



## Nico997 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich suche für den Deister ein paar schöne Routen für einige "Feierabendsrunden". Kann mir dort jemand Routen empfehlen? (ca. 1,5-2,5h Dauer, gerne Anspruchsvoll, aber machbar für einen fortgeschrittenen Einsteiger und ein Hardtail) Gerne auch Empfehlung von GPx Dateien, z.b. von Komoot oder auch privat. 

Kurz zu mir: 
Ich studiere derzeit in Hannover und bin erst vor kurzem zum Mountainbiken durch Freunde gekommen und möchte nun gerne nach ein paar Harz/Göttinger Runden den Deister als aktive Lernpause erkunden .  

Für jede Hilfe/Tipps bin ich Euch sehr dankbar ! 

Danke und viele Grüße,
Nico


----------



## demlak (1. Juli 2018)

Das kommt ganz drauf an, was du suchst. "routen" klingt so nach trekkingrad. was ist "anspruchsvoll" für dich?

Grundsätzlich gibt es 2 offizielle trails von den deisterfreunden und dazu noch eine BMX bahn.
"Ladies only" und "ü30" solltest du über gängige Apps finden. Ansonsten auf der Seite der http://Deisterfreun.de nachschauen. Darüber hinaus entweder mit anderen mitfahren oder einfach mal auf den Forstwegen links und rechts die Augen aufhalten. Es gibt eine mittlere 2 stellige Anzahl an Trails im Deister. 

Wenn du dennoch nix findest: Strava-Segmentexplorer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (11. Juli 2018)

Ab zum Video und ein Sternchen da lassen!


----------



## TheTomminator (12. Juli 2018)

@Nico, 

Ich würde mich bei den Feierabendrunden gerne mit einklinken. Ich kenne mich im Deister aber auch überhaupt nicht aus. 
Meld dich doch einfach mal wenn du fährst.
Ich fahr auch gern technisch anspruchsvolle Trails, an der Kondition wird noch gearbeitet


----------



## Unplugged (28. Juli 2018)

“Drüben“ wartet ein Video auf Euer Sternchen


----------



## Unplugged (2. August 2018)

OUT NOW - unsere Ladies:


----------



## jamaiko (3. August 2018)

Sternchen hast du .
Verrät jemand wie der leicht verblockte Trail mit der Brücke heißt und wo er grob zu finden ist?


----------



## Unplugged (3. August 2018)

Danke! Der heißt Teerweg 2 und Du findest ihn mit einigen anderen Trails am Nordmannsturm, bzw. unterhalb davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (3. August 2018)

Unplugged schrieb:


> OUT NOW - unsere Ladies:


@Unplugged sehr gut!


----------



## Unplugged (5. August 2018)

Danke


----------



## kinög (9. August 2018)

Moin moin!
Sacht mal, gibt's evtl. am Samstag eine sehr frühe Frühschicht, an die sich ein Anfänger hängen kann?
DANKE

Update 22.08.2018: War ich falsch unterwegs? Gibt's noch eine Gruppe, die evtl. besser für Verabredungen taugt?


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2018)

Hallo nochnicht-Deisterfreun.deinnen, nochnicht-Deisterfreun.de und an alle, die es noch werden wollen,

mit stolz geschwellter Brust präsentieren wir die neueste Neuheit für Facebookmuffel und Instagramverweigerer wie mich:

DEN **räusper und die Stimme erheb** Whatsapp-NEWSLETTER:

http://deisterfreun.de/2018/10/11/newsletter/

Keine Infos, Touren, Termine und sonstigen #deistercontent mehr verpassen mit unserem Newsletter für’s Handy!

So geht’s:
015251487696 in Euren Kontakten speichern und eine Nachricht mit dem Code „ionlyridedeister“ schicken, um den Newsletter zu abonnieren. Um den Newsletter wieder abzubestellen, sendet einfach eine Nachricht mit dem Inhalt „Stop“.
FAQ:
1. Bitte seid geduldig mit uns, es wird etwas dauern, bis alle Kontakte eingepflegt sind und wir mit dem Newsfeed beginnen können.

2. Teilnahme per SMS ist leider nicht möglich.

3. Bitte schickt keine anderweitigen Nachrichten, Katzenvideos etc. an diese Nummer, diese können wir vorerst aus Gründen nicht beantworten


Mit der Teilnahme am Newsletter erklärt Ihr Euch damit einverstanden, dass wir Euch regelmäßig unsere News und Angebote rund um die Deisterfreun.de auf’s Handy schicken. Unsere Datenschutzerklärung findet Ihr unter deisterfreun.de/datenschutz


----------



## Kharma (18. Oktober 2018)

Wieso meidet man Facebook und Instagramm, benutzt aber Whatsapp?

Ansonsten natürlich eine feine Sache (außer für Leute wie mich, die auch solchen "Medien" den Rücken zeigen, aber daran bin ich gewöhnt  )


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2018)

Kharma schrieb:


> Wieso meidet man Facebook und Instagramm, benutzt aber Whatsapp?
> 
> Ansonsten natürlich eine feine Sache (außer für Leute wie mich, die auch solchen "Medien" den Rücken zeigen, aber daran bin ich gewöhnt  )


Welches Medium schlägst Du vor? Vielleicht lässt sich da ja was machen...


----------



## Kharma (18. Oktober 2018)

Da SMS raus ist... 'n Brief? 
Wie gesagt, das ist ja mein selbstgewähltes Schicksal...
Also lass mal.
Ich wohn eh zu weit weg und wir kommen immer Spontan vorbei.
Verliebt sind wir ja eh schon in den Deister und seine fleißigen Helfershelfer...  

Aber meine Frage hast du trotzdem nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Muellbeutel (18. Oktober 2018)

Wir könnten das Forum einbinden. Aber warum überhaupt das Internet nutzen, wenns um radfahren geht 

Habt ihr im Osten e-mail?


----------



## demlak (18. Oktober 2018)

mir gehts genauso.. ich meide whatsapp aus dem selben grund wie facebook.

da nach einem wunsch gefragt wurde: threema =)

ich weiß, ist unrealistisch =)

soweit mir bekannt ist, haben alle mitglieder eine mailadresse hinterlassen.. wäre doch eine super gelegenheit für eine mailingliste =)
hatte da schon kurz mit mark per mail drüber geredet. leider hab ich keine lösung gefunden um eine bridge bzw. ein gateway zwischen mail, threema und whatsapp zu frickeln.
ohne threema  nur mail und whatsapp, wäre kombinierbar, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2018)

Im schlimmsten Fall abonniere ich den Newsletter und schicke den dann per Email weiter..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WhatTheHell (18. Oktober 2018)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Welches Medium schlägst Du vor? Vielleicht lässt sich da ja was machen...



Als RSS Feed zum Beispiel ...


----------



## jammerlappen (18. Oktober 2018)

WhatTheHell schrieb:


> Als RSS Feed zum Beispiel ...


Gesundheit!


----------



## WhatTheHell (18. Oktober 2018)

War ja nur ein Vorschlag: https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSS_(Web-Feed)


----------



## alles-fahrer (18. Oktober 2018)

Ich hätte auch Interesse an einem Newsletter von meiner Sehnsuchtsgegend und denn tollen Leuten dort, aber bei Whatsapp wäre ich auch raus . Irgendwas was nicht Facebook und vergleichbare Datenkraken repräsentiert wäre nice. Threema (@demlak), Signal, Wire, oder sogar gute alte Email?


----------



## Kharma (18. Oktober 2018)

Da habe ich ja was begonnen... : S
Sorry @jammerlappen 

@Muellbeutel 
Frechheit! Wenn ich dich das nächste Mal sehen, hau ich dir die Wurst vom Lenker  (wenn ich denn hinterherkomme^^)


----------



## Unplugged (12. November 2018)

http://deisterfreun.de/2018/11/12/weihnachtsfeier-2019/

Liebe DeisterfreundInnen, liebe alle, die es werden wollen und auch liebe alle, die hier im Forum immer rumgemeckert und orakelt haben: "das wird doch eh nix" , am 08.12. ist es wieder soweit: Deisterfreunde Weihnachtsfeier! Unser Gastgeber ist dieses Mal der Movement Bike Shop!

Es gibt alle möglichen Getränke und ein paar Knabbereien, Musik, geile Videos aus dem Deister und natürlich das übliche Gelaber  Wer Plätzchen möchte, darf gern welche backen und mitbringen 

Kommt alle, dann sind auch alle da


----------



## alles-fahrer (12. November 2018)

Das trifft sich ja... genau an dem Wochenende wollte ich mal wieder bei euch vorbei schauen. 
Wird vor der Feier auch geradelt?


----------



## Unplugged (12. November 2018)

Wenn Du vor der Feier radelst, wird wohl vor der Feier geradelt  Findet sich schon


----------



## MrBlonde83 (16. November 2018)

Hallo,
ich überlege im November eine Tour im Harz oder Deister zu machen. Wie sieht es Laubtechnisch auf den Trials am Deister aus?
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (16. November 2018)

Da, wo Laubbäume stehen, liegt Laub. Es sollen aber schon Trailfeen mit Harken im Wald gesichtet worden sein.


----------



## Unplugged (26. Dezember 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/12/26/video-des-jahres-2018-runde-1/

Ab sofort könnt Ihr für das Video des Jahres abstimmen, dabei sind auch unsere Videos #29 vom Race Day und #32 von unseren Ladies! Ihr könnt für beide (max. 3) Videos gleichzeitig abstimmen und uns in die Top10 wählen!


----------



## RickStar (17. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

ich wollte nur darauf sensibilisieren, das es derzeit sehr viele Forstarbeiten im Deister gibt. Die Landesforsten fahren "unendlich viel Holz" derzeit. 
Zudem sind die Boeden eine Schlammschlacht pur, entsprechend sind die Wege sehr weich und matschig. 
Hinzukommt, das manche Trails schlichtweg nicht befahrbar sind. Auf der Blaubeere z.B. hat jemand sehr bewusst den Trail "versperrt". Alle 2-5 meter liegt ein dicker Ast/kleiner Baum auf dem Trail. Derzeit absolut nicht befahrbar.
Ich habe heute morgen entsprechend am Einstieg einen Ast quergelegt, als auch ein "X" davor, damit man gar nicht erst reinfaehrt.

Eigentlich gilt es ja immer, derzeit aber umso mehr: checked die Wege, ob sie frei und fahrbar sind. Respektiert die Landesforsten - und meidet bitte die Vereinsstrecken (diese sind an den Einstiegen deutlich gekennzeichnet, jedoch nicht sichtbar "gesperrt").

Ride hard,
Rick






(Handy Cam + Zoom + wenig Licht = sorry fuer die schlechte Qualitaet..)


----------



## RickStar (18. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

heute sind die Landesforsten auch wieder viel im Wald. 
Gesperrt waren heute frueh:
Muender Heerstrasse/Sandkopf (und damit ggf. auch Barbiegrab, Eiersalat, Tweety, .. nicht fahrbar)
Von der Wennigser Mark zum Nachtfluegelweg/Wasserraeder.

Ansonsten war es heute morgen echt geil im Sonnenaufgang durch den Schnee zu kurbeln 

Ride hard,
Rick

p.s.: Laube heute morgen:


----------



## RickStar (18. Januar 2019)

Ach so: ich habe heute morgen eine B+M Frontlampe verloren - falls die jemand finden sollte: Danke schonmal vorab! 

Ride hard,
Rick

Und noch was: Wer kennt diesen Hasen? Der ist am Ladies only einfach ueber die gesperrten Spruenge!


----------



## Hanswurschtl (18. Januar 2019)

he he... Vorsicht! Freilaufender Hase : https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6429019847


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (19. Januar 2019)

Nach meiner B+M Lampe braucht nicht mehr geschaut werden, habe sie heute morgen wiedergefunden


----------



## enduro-mozart (19. Januar 2019)

Wo war sie denn...!?!


----------



## RickStar (19. Januar 2019)

enduro-mozart schrieb:


> Wo war sie denn...!?!


Kurz vor'm Drei-Bruecken, im/auf dem Schnee. 


Da war ich gestern mit der Pedale haengen geblieben und hatte es nicht bemerkt das die Lampe abgefloge war


----------



## enduro-mozart (19. Januar 2019)

RickStar schrieb:


> Kurz vor'm Drei-Bruecken, im/auf dem Schnee. Anhang anzeigen 816704
> Da war ich gestern mit der Pedale haengen geblieben und hatte es nicht bemerkt das die Lampe abgefloge war



Ich sehe gerade, dass Du auch E-Biker bist...

Kennst Du schon unserer E-MTB Deister Facebookgruppe...!?!


----------



## RickStar (19. Januar 2019)

enduro-mozart schrieb:


> Ich sehe gerade, dass Du auch E-Biker bist...
> 
> Kennst Du schon unserer E-MTB Deister Facebookgruppe...!?!



Da ich ein FB Verweigerer bin: nein, kenne/kannte ich nicht ;-) (Und auf die Gruppe kommt man leider nicht ohne login..)
Und nur damit kein falscher EindrucE entsteht: Ich fahre Bio-, als eben auch eMTB. :-D 
Meine Devise: Hauptsache spass haben


----------



## Deleted 104857 (19. Januar 2019)

RickStar schrieb:


> Da ich ein FB Verweigerer bin: nein, kenne/kannte ich nicht ;-) (Und auf die Gruppe kommt man leider nicht ohne login..)
> Und nur damit kein falscher EindrucE entsteht: Ich fahre Bio-, als eben auch eMTB. :-D
> Meine Devise: Hauptsache spass haben



Ich antworte mal für den Mozart, wir treffen uns morgen mit ebikes um 11.30 in Barsinghausen, Ausgang Rakete.
Bin übrigens auch FB-Totalverweigerer aus Überzeugung.


----------



## RickStar (19. Januar 2019)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ich antworte mal für den Mozart, wir treffen uns morgen mit ebikes um 11.30 in Barsinghausen, Ausgang Rakete.
> Bin übrigens auch FB-Totalverweigerer aus Überzeugung.



Hatte kurz direkt mit ihm per PM geschrieben, vielen Dank aber auch Dir fuer die Info. Ausgerechnet morgen kann ich leider nicht..
Komme aber sehr gern bei einer der naechsten Runden mit


----------



## WhatTheHell (24. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen,

was ist denn hier los?
https://deister-echo.de/illegales-m...-inhaltlichen-darstellung-im-deister-echo-zu/
https://deister-echo.de/foerster-wirft-dem-mountainbikerverein-deisterfreunde-scheinheiligkeit-vor/

Die Berichte in der letzten Zeit zum Tehma MTB (in den lokalen Blättern  wie z.B. HAZ), waren zumindest nach meiner Erinenrung  doch recht positiv  ...


----------



## Kharma (24. Januar 2019)

O.O
Wow, DAS liest sich ja mal reißerich!
Viel Glück, dass sich das wieder beruhigt bei euch.


----------



## demlak (24. Januar 2019)

Dagegen kann man gerne mal Fotos halten, die den Flurschaden durch Harvester zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (24. Januar 2019)

Der Autor dieser Artikel scheint dem fraglichen "Förster" schon sehr nach dem Munde zu reden. Bier-Kumpanen?

Solche "Fast-Unfälle" mit "berechtigten Forstfahrzeugen" habe ich auch schon erlebt. Stellt sich dann so dar, dass der übliche Verdächtige hinterm Steuer mit der Faust im Gesicht und erheblich zu schnell und zu knapp an den Fahrradfahrern am Wegesrand vorbei brettert. Menschenverachtend und traurig!


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Januar 2019)

Der Autor ist nen Spinner..... Die AFD in Barsinhausen versuchte auch gleich mal Wähler zu gewinnen und hat mit iwelchen erfundenen Aussagen den Autor abgebuttert. Nehmen sich beide nix.


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. Januar 2019)

Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Reichweite dieses "Deister-Echo" hat. Ist das so'ne Rentnerzeitung? Oder gibt's das nur Online?


----------



## RickStar (24. Januar 2019)

Der Artikel ist echt nen Witz.
Und das die Landesforste mit Ihren Autos (Harvester und Holz LKW eh) ziemlich wild durch den Deister duesen, ist nichts neues. 

Was die Trails angeht: solange man sich nicht wirklich an fremden Eigentum vergeht, warum soll man denn die Trails nicht nutzen? 
Zu fix gebauten Obstacles (vorallem die Northshore aehnlichen ueber die Huette im Artikel) kann man sich sich aber gern streiten. Die Haftungsfrage ist ja leider auch kein neues Gespenst, was angefuehrt wird..

Ride hard,
Rick


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Januar 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung welche Reichweite dieses "Deister-Echo" hat. Ist das so'ne Rentnerzeitung? Oder gibt's das nur Online?


Nahezu Null Reichweite....1400 likes insgesamt


----------



## Unplugged (25. Januar 2019)

Statement vom Chef:

Im Zusammenhang mit mehreren Beiträgen einer kostenfreien Online- Publikation stelle ich hier folgendes klar:

Am 23.01.2019 haben zwei mit der Region und den Niedersächsischen Landesforsten (NLF) geführte Gespräche ergeben, dass weder die Region noch die NLF mit der Zusammenarbeit mit den
Deisterfreunden unzufrieden wären. Dies ist auch heute noch Sachstand.
Insgesamt besteht seitens der Beteiligten Einigkeit, dass Gesprächsbedarf zwischen den NLF, den DF und
der Region nicht über Medien transportiert und ausgetragen wird. Ich bitte deshalb um Verständnis, dass seitens des Vereins, insbesondere von mir als Vereinsvorsitzendem, keine Kommentierung irgendwelcher Berichte erfolgt oder Gesprächsinhalte mit Region und Landesforsten wiedergegeben werden.

Jeweils Ende des Jahres 2018 hat die Region Hannover für die Vereinsstrecken eine Genehmigung für 2019 und 2020 erteilt, die NLF haben den Vertrag mit den Deisterfreunden für 2019 verlängert.
Dieses Ergebnis spricht für sich.

Der Verein wird sich generell gegen erfundene, unrecherchierte, unwahre und diffamierende
Berichterstattung, die ganz offensichtlich ausschließlich dazu dient, „Klicks“ zu erzielen und künstlich Konflikte zu schüren, mit allen geeigneten Mitteln zur Wehr setzen. Auch dies wird nicht öffentlich geschehen.

Wenn es nichts kostet, ist Deine Aufmerksamkeit das Produkt, heißt es oft. Solche Absichten werden wir nicht fördern.
Ich bitte alle Mitglieder, sich, wie im normalen Leben auch, im Wald sozialadäquat zu verhalten und auf
Provokationen nicht zu reagieren.
Ansonsten freue ich mich auf unsere Jahreshauptversammlung, die am 02.03.2019 stattfindet, die Einladungen gehen in Kürze raus.

Bis bald im Wald
Oliver Reich


----------



## harryhallers (25. Januar 2019)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Nahezu Null Reichweite....1400 likes insgesamt


Wie kommst Du den auf 1400 likes? Das war doch garnicht die Frage.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Januar 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du den auf 1400 likes? Das war doch garnicht die Frage.


die Kombi...... Wenig Reichweite UND wenig likes


----------



## harryhallers (25. Januar 2019)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> die Kombi...... Wenig Reichweite UND wenig likes


Ich finde 1400 likes beachtlich viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (25. Januar 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich finde 1400 likes beachtlich viel.



1000 Facebook - likes kosten auf social media market n paar Euro.


----------



## damianfromhell (25. Januar 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich finde 1400 likes beachtlich viel.


Naja^^ auf seiner FB Seite liken immer die selben Handvoll die Berichte und selten mehr als 10.....


----------



## harryhallers (25. Januar 2019)

Ich Steig aus, die Fb Diskussion wird mir zu unsachlich.


----------



## Wildsau30 (26. Januar 2019)

Naja wer sowas in den Wald bastelt kann nicht ganz bei Trost sein. Gibs dafür ne Baugenehmigung?Und ne Genehmigung vom Grundstückseigentümer? Hier reißen einige wenige alles mit dem Arsch ein was andere (Vereine) aufbauen


----------



## demlak (26. Januar 2019)

Bitte sag mir, dass ich zu doof bin die Ironie bei deinen Fragen zu erkennen.


----------



## harryhallers (26. Januar 2019)

Wildsau30 schrieb:


> Naja wer sowas in den Wald bastelt kann nicht ganz bei Trost sein. Gibs dafür ne Baugenehmigung?Und ne Genehmigung vom Grundstückseigentümer? Hier reißen einige wenige alles mit dem Arsch ein was andere (Vereine) aufbauen


Kommst Du aus dem Rennrad-Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau30 (27. Januar 2019)

Nö ich komme nicht aus dem Rennrad-forum finde aber Sachbeschädigung&Diebstahl ist keine gute idee. Es kommt ja auch niemand auf euer Grundstück und Baut da was mit euren Material... Ich fahre Mtb&Rennrad seit 1996


----------



## Evel Knievel (27. Januar 2019)

Was wurde denn gestohlen?


----------



## demlak (27. Januar 2019)

Die Seele des Waldes!!!!1111 eins elf


----------



## RickStar (1. Februar 2019)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Was wurde denn gestohlen?


Was viele vergessen: der Deister ist ein Forst und wird gewerblich genutzt.
Jaeger zahlen Pacht, die Forsten pflanzen Baeume, die dann nach Jahren geschlagen und verkauft werden.
Denkt immer daran das auf der anderen Seite der Diskussion finanzielle Absichten stehen. Und auch, das der Deister eben leider nicht jedem, sondern (zu meist) Privatpersonen gehoert, sollte man nicht vergessen.
Solange man nicht ''zu dreist" baut, oder Sachbeschaedigung entsteht, haben die wenigsten Foerster/Jaeger ein Problem damit.

Und das, was mir z.B. in Bezug auf den Moegebier erzaehlt wurde, ist wirklich schon als als kriminell zu bezeichnen.
Die Suche spuckt dazu aus: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/einbrecher-am-moegebierstollen-im-deister.320373/

Problematisch wird halt, das solche Aktionen (einzelner) direkt auf alle Mountainbiker umgemuenzt und wir dann dadurch ''kriminalisiert" werden.
Der Moegebier Vorfall ist ueber 10 Jahre her - und ich werde noch heute dazu angesprochen..

Auch finde ich den Diffamierungsversuch von @harryhallers ggegenueber@Wildsau30 ziemlich unangebracht.
Manchmal sollte man sich seine (dummen) Sprueche einfach mal klemmen und ueber die 'Gegenseite' nachdenken, respektive darueber, wie es bei anderen ankommt..

Ride hard,
Rick


----------



## harryhallers (4. Februar 2019)

RickStar schrieb:


> ...
> Auch finde ich den Diffamierungsversuch von @harryhallers ggegenueber@Wildsau30 ziemlich unangebracht.
> Manchmal sollte man sich seine (dummen) Sprueche einfach mal klemmen und ueber die 'Gegenseite' nachdenken, respektive darueber, wie es bei anderen ankommt..
> Ride hard,
> Rick


Sry hast recht. War auch eher etwas provokant gemeint. Deine Argumente muss man sicher auch mit in die Betrachtung mit einbeziehen. Ich finde es nur schade, das z. B. der Blaubeer-Trail geschlossen ist.


----------



## Big Lutz (4. Februar 2019)

Blaubeertrail ist nicht geschlossen. War allerdings offiziell nie offen.


----------



## RickStar (4. Februar 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Sry hast recht. War auch eher etwas provokant gemeint. Deine Argumente muss man sicher auch mit in die Betrachtung mit einbeziehen. Ich finde es nur schade, das z. B. der Blaubeer-Trail geschlossen ist.


Hatten wir ja kurz zu gesprochen - beim naechsten mal einfach nen Ironie Tag mit anbringen  



Big Lutz schrieb:


> Blaubeertrail ist nicht geschlossen. War allerdings offiziell nie offen.



Korrekt. Ist kein offizieller Trail.


----------



## harryhallers (4. Februar 2019)

Ich fand das Schild nur Bezeichnend.


----------



## demlak (4. Februar 2019)

Ist recht eindeutig, ja. Bin allerdings ein wenig verwundert, dass es direkt in den Baum geschraubt ist. Machen "die Offiziellen" sowas?


----------



## RickStar (4. Februar 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Ich fand das Schild nur Bezeichnend.


Davon haengen mehrere im Wald.  


demlak schrieb:


> Ist recht eindeutig, ja. Bin allerdings ein wenig verwundert, dass es direkt in den Baum geschraubt ist. Machen "die Offiziellen" sowas?


Ja, das machen die Besitzer/Paechter. Abmontieren wird uebrigens auch als Diebstahl bewertet - ist also dringend (!) von abzuraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (4. Februar 2019)

Ahjou.. Schraube direkt in den Baum irritiert mich etwas. Hätte mit Draht, der um den Baum gewickelt ist, oder Ähnlichem gerechnet.


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Februar 2019)

RickStar 
Du trittst hier im Forum zwar als Mountainbiker auf, aber könnte es sein, das du in Wirklichkeit Waldbesitzer und Jagdpächter bist?
War nur sone Idee.


----------



## RickStar (4. Februar 2019)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> RickStar
> Du trittst hier im Forum zwar als Mountainbiker auf, aber könnte es sein, das du in Wirklichkeit Waldbesitzer und Jagdpächter bist?
> War nur sone Idee.


Hahaha.. Sehr witzig..

Nein, bin ich nicht. Aber ich wohne direkt am Deister und einer meiner Nachbarn ist nunmal in den Forsten und auch in der Jagd unterwegs. Da ich MTB fahre, werde ich halt auch gern mit 'ueber den Kamm geschoren' - und da habe ich keinen Nerv drauf. 
Am ende des Tages geht es halt nur miteinander. 
Und wer Zweifel an meiner Person hat, wende sich gerne an @roudy_da_tree - er kennt mich persoenlich.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. Februar 2019)

Oh Leute, ich habe mir jetzt einmal auf die Finger gehauen, hier keinen Senf dazu zu schreiben.
Hört doch bitte mal auf mit der Pimmelfechterei, wer denn der aufrichtigere bessere, größere und schönere Mountainbiker ist.
Schiceegal ob du Freerider, Marathonista, CC-Rakete, Downduropilot oder (ja, das tut mir auch weh) durch den Wald stromerst:
Der Förster will dich nicht, der Jäger will dich nicht, das Kloster interessiert eh schon seit Jahrhunderten der Profit mehr als das Menscheln und eigentlich nervt es jeden, dass ausgerechnet du auch noch im Wald rumlungern musst.
Solidarisiert euch, organisiert euch und zieht gefälligst an einem Strang.

Nebenbei: am 2.3. ist Deisterfreun.de HV


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Februar 2019)

Amen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Februar 2019)

RickStar
Du wirst aber nicht nicht gezwungen die Meinung deines Nachbarn zu übernehmen .
Da wir in Deutschland leben  gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich immer eine eigene Meinung zu bilden. 
Auch zum Thema Holzwirtschaft und Jagd. Und das darf man auch nach außen vertreten .
Grüße


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Februar 2019)

Zur Meinungsbildung empfehle ich übrigens etwas Lektüre von Peter Wohlleben.
Rate ich auch dringend dem Redakteur des Deisterecho, diese Bücher mal zu lesen. 
Das könnte etwas die Augen öffnen.


----------



## RickStar (5. Februar 2019)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> RickStar
> Du wirst aber nicht nicht gezwungen die Meinung deines Nachbarn zu übernehmen .
> Da wir in Deutschland leben  gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich immer eine eigene Meinung zu bilden.
> Auch zum Thema Holzwirtschaft und Jagd. Und das darf man auch nach außen vertreten .
> Grüße


Die habe ich. Ich zitiere nur Fakten. Mehr nicht. Auch ich nutze die 'nicht offiziellen' Trails. Steht auch hier im Thread.

Wir sehen uns am 2.3.

Ride hard,
Rick


----------



## RickStar (8. Februar 2019)

Track report:

- der Kammweg ist stellenweise ice pur und dementsprechend glatt.
- Ladies only ist im oberen Teil ebenfalls fast komplett eisig.
- Ladies only mittelteil ist extrem matschig und aufgeweicht, die Spruenge sollte man definitiv meiden.
- "Kurven" (ladies unten) sind ebenfalls komplett durchweicht.

Stellt euch also auch auf anderen Trails auf Glaette und "Matschparty" ein ;-)

Ride hard und schoenes WE!

cc/ @harryhallers Den Schlitten wuerde ich nicht in den Deister schleppen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (8. Februar 2019)

Sorry, aber wie kann man bei dem Wetter überhaupt auf die Idee kommen, die gebauten Strecken zu befahren?


----------



## RickStar (8. Februar 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wie kann man bei dem Wetter überhaupt auf die Idee kommen, die gebauten Strecken zu befahren?


"fahren"...


----------



## madglobal (12. Februar 2019)

wollte am WE mal in den Deister - wie sehen die Wege und Trails denn aktuell aus? Alles tatsächlich noch glatt und sehr durchgeweicht oder (auch mit Freude) fahrbar?
Danke für nen aktuellen Status


----------



## demlak (12. Februar 2019)

will auch wissen =)
do. u. fr. soll wetter top werden.


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. Februar 2019)

madglobal schrieb:


> wollte am WE mal in den Deister - wie sehen die Wege und Trails denn aktuell aus? Alles tatsächlich noch glatt und sehr durchgeweicht oder (auch mit Freude) fahrbar?
> Danke für nen aktuellen Status





demlak schrieb:


> will auch wissen =)
> do. u. fr. soll wetter top werden.



Am Samstag war es ziemlich trocken, ich dachte kurzzeitig die Natur hat sich in der Jahreszeit geirrt  Eine Woche zuvor lagen ja noch 2-3 cm Schnee. Der Boden war super griffig 
Donnerstag bin ich auch unterwegs, mal sehen wie es dann ist.


----------



## demlak (12. Februar 2019)

die hauptfrage ist ja: Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (13. Februar 2019)

Meine Deister-Bei-Dreckwetter Erfahrung war: lieber Ost- als Westdeister ansteuern. Weil: da gibt's vorwiegend Loam, und im Westen sehr viel Lehm.
Und letzterer wird bei Nässe zu ... Schmierseife!


----------



## FastFabi93 (13. Februar 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> die hauptfrage ist ja: Wo?


Ostseite, alles von Ladies bis Mögebier.


----------



## -rabe- (21. Februar 2019)

Moin zusammen,
wie sehen denn die Trails zwischen Nordmannsturm und Mooshütte aus? Alles matschig und rutschig, oder halbwegs trocken und fahrbar. Wollte Freitag Nachmittag meine Deistersaison eröffnen.


----------



## Downhillfaller (21. Februar 2019)

-rabe- schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> wie sehen denn die Trails zwischen Nordmannsturm und Mooshütte aus? Alles matschig und rutschig, oder halbwegs trocken und fahrbar. Wollte Freitag Nachmittag meine Deistersaison eröffnen.


Am Montag alles knochentrocken, aber es hat zwischendurch auch mal geregnet.


----------



## -rabe- (22. Februar 2019)

Ja ok, daß klingt ja schon ganz vielversprechend. 
Scheinen ja für Februar Top Bedingungen zu sein.


----------



## 1Tintin (22. Februar 2019)

Moin, letzten Sonntag waren Chainsaw und Schinkenbaum wg Forstarbeiten nur zum Teil fahrbar.


----------



## Unplugged (23. Februar 2019)

TRAILTÜV 2019!
https://deisterfreun.de/2019/02/23/trailtuev/
Wir machen die Trails fit für die Saison! Am 09.03. treffen wir uns zur gemeinsamen Begehung und "HU" des Ü30 und am 16.03. der BMX - Bahn und anschließend des Ladies Only, dabei werden die anstehenden Baumaßnahmen besprochen und geplant und außerdem die Strecke und die Umgebung von Müll befreit. Kommt zahlreich, alle Mitglieder, die sich an der Planung und am Trailbau beteiligen möchten, sind herzlich eingeladen!
P.S. die BMX - Bahn bekommt eine attraktive "B - Linie", die für alle BikerInnen befahrbar sein und ideal zum Üben kleiner Sprünge, Drops etc. sein soll. Also bringt Eure Vorschläge ein!


----------



## -rabe- (23. Februar 2019)

1Tintin schrieb:


> Moin, letzten Sonntag waren Chainsaw und Schinkenbaum wg Forstarbeiten nur zum Teil fahrbar.



Danke für die Info, leider sagen mir die Trailnamen meistens nix.
Konnte aber Freitag auch nicht zum biken dorthin.


----------



## -rabe- (20. März 2019)

Zweiter Versuch dieses Jahr. Donnerstag ab späten Vormittag starte ich eine kleine Trailtour zwischen Kreuzbuche und Nordmannsturm.
Vielleicht will ja jemand mit.


----------



## mjut (26. März 2019)

Scheiß-Aktion am Gehrdener Berg auf der Achterbahn.
Am Wochenende bin ich unfreiwillig auf einen recht großen Baumstumpf gestoßen: platziert mitten auf dem Trail, dicht am Anfang der ersten Senke, also nicht von oben zu sehen. Wenn man den kleinen Kicker mitnimmt, eine echt gefährliche Sache.
Ich konnte noch gut bremsen, aber die Aktion war insgesamt voll unterirdisch. Wer macht sowas? 

Also, Obacht beim Achterbahn fahren. Da scheinen minderbemittelte Mitmenschen aktiv zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (26. März 2019)

War leider ne Frage der Zeit. Sollen wir uns mal alle - also diejenigen, die ab und zu im Gehrdener fahren und keine Ausreden für's Nichtaufräumen erfinden, auf ne Stunde da treffen und mal die ganzen Baumstämme beiseite schaffen? Kann man locker nach der Deistertour machen, dauert keine Stunde.


----------



## demlak (26. März 2019)

Wäre dabei, wenn Zeit und Wetter passen.. dann krieg ich auch mal Gehrdener-Trails zu sehen =)
(Samstags passt generell nicht bei mir)


----------



## mjut (26. März 2019)

Der besagte Baumstumpf ist jetzt weg – aber oben ist natürlich noch alles zu. (die dicken Bäume)


----------



## Cabalero (26. März 2019)

an der Achterbahn gibt es hin und wieder solche Aktionen, wobei das schon einen neue Dimension ist. Wenn es die Stelle ist die ich glaube wäre ich da bestimmt reingedonnert. Danke fürs Melden!


----------



## Unplugged (3. April 2019)




----------



## alles-fahrer (17. April 2019)

Nachwuchsförderung im Deister: mein Vierjähriger zum ersten mal auf dem ü30 .


----------



## Quen (20. Mai 2019)

Mal etwas anderes...

Ich benötige händeringend Unterstützung beim Entlüften einer Magura MT8 (SL).

Die vordere lässt sich problemlos entlüften, die hintere zickt rum... ich weiß nicht weiter und (gefühlt) alle Werkstätten sind ausgebucht...

Vllt hat ja jemand das leidige Thema der MT8-Entlüftung auch durch und mag/kann helfen.

Alles weitere gerne per PN.

Danke euch!

VG Sebastian


----------



## demlak (20. Mai 2019)

hab ni eine mt8 in der hand gehabt.. nur mt5.. wenn dir diese "skills" helfen, meld dich


----------



## Roudy-Radler (20. Mai 2019)

senkrecht aufhängen und dann nur über den Hebel entlüften hat bei mir immer geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (20. Mai 2019)

Ich schätze mal es wird auch verdreckte kolben geben


----------



## harryhallers (24. Mai 2019)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> senkrecht aufhängen und dann nur über den Hebel entlüften hat bei mir immer geholfen.


DAs ist auf jeden Fall wichtig, vorher die Kolben reinigen.


----------



## benclimb (11. Juni 2019)

Moin, ist der Funkturm-Trail schon lange kaputt? Hab's am WE erstmalig gesehen, selbst die großen Felsblöcke sind bewegt worden! Schade...


----------



## harryhallers (11. Juni 2019)

benclimb schrieb:


> Moin, ist der Funkturm-Trail schon lange kaputt? Hab's am WE erstmalig gesehen, selbst die großen Felsblöcke sind bewegt worden! Schade...


Beim Bombenkrater ist auch auch alles kaputt sowie weitere Trails. Der Förster scheint schlechten Laune zu haben.


----------



## Evel Knievel (11. Juni 2019)

Was ebenfalls schade ist, es räumt wohl keiner die Äste weg. Gibt scheinbar genug andere Strecken.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juni 2019)

120er war zugelegt - hab weggeräumt 
Mein Highlights an Pfingsten:

Ein Biker, der seinem E-Bikenden Vater den Ladies-only und BMX-Bahn gezeigt hat. *#besterSohn*
Ein Gruppe in der nur einer den Ladies-only kannte und ihn den andere Stück für Stück gezeigt hat bevor alle nochmal schnell runtergefahren sind *#besteBande*
Zwei Biker in Lycra, die sich Zeit genommen haben auf dem Blaubeer ein Loch auszubessern *#besteGäste*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (11. Juni 2019)

Aber weiß jmd. wann der Bombenkrater so kaputt gemacht wurde? Die ganzen Sprünge sind ja hin und im Boden waren Baggerspuren...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. Juni 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Aber weiß jmd. wann der Bombenkrater so kaputt gemacht wurde? Die ganzen Sprünge sind ja hin und im Boden waren Baggerspuren...


Wo ist denn für dich Bombenkrater?
Einer ist bei den Wasserrädern, der ist ok.
Im Westen also Nordmannsturm etc. sind sie im Frühjahr bewusst mit schwerem Gerät aufgetaucht und haben mit Baggern und Raupen auch Steine rausgerissen und verschoben, die da schon 10.000 Jahre in Ruhe lagen.
Dort redet man nicht gern miteinander sondern verhindert "Zerstörung" durch *Zerstörung!*

Wie Evel sagt: " Wenn jeder auf seiner Tour mal 10 Minuten opfert und ein paar Äste an die Seite zieht, ist die Welt gleich ein bisschen besser "
U N D [_Notiz auch an mich selbst_]: " Ja, dass kostet auch mal einen *STRAVA PR*"


----------



## harryhallers (11. Juni 2019)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Wo ist denn für dich Bombenkrater?


Das Gebiet meine ich, heißt der evtl. anders?


----------



## alles-fahrer (11. Juni 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Das Gebiet meine ich, heißt der evtl. anders?


Mach mich nich schwach!  Das ist das Dropland mit dem anschließenden liebevoll neu aufgebauten Grabweg ... wieviel ist kaputt? Nur die "Krater"-Region am Anfang, oder auch der anschließende Trail?


----------



## FastFabi93 (11. Juni 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Mach mich nich schwach!  Das ist das Dropland mit dem anschließenden liebevoll neu aufgebauten Grabweg ... wieviel ist kaputt? Nur die "Krater"-Region am Anfang, oder auch der anschließende Trail?


Dropland ist komplett platt, den Trail danach habe ich mir nicht angesehen. Aber geh' mal vom schlimmsten aus ...


----------



## harryhallers (11. Juni 2019)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Mach mich nich schwach!  Das ist das Dropland mit dem anschließenden liebevoll neu aufgebauten Grabweg ... wieviel ist kaputt? Nur die "Krater"-Region am Anfang, oder auch der anschließende Trail?


Ah sorry, ist mit auch danach eingefallen das es Dropland heißt.

Der Trail danach ist auch Platt. Er ist kaum noch fahrbar, alles lag voller Steine und Gehölz. Wir haben etwas aufgeräumt, aber viel ist da nicht mehr zu holen.


----------



## alles-fahrer (11. Juni 2019)

Scheiße! Das ist eine schlimme Nachricht.


----------



## Unplugged (12. Juni 2019)

Blast mal hier kein Trübsal, am Samstag ist erstmal Race Day angesagt!


Alle Infos und Anmeldung auf www.deisterfreun.de


----------



## harryhallers (12. Juni 2019)

Unplugged schrieb:


> Blast mal hier kein Trübsal, am Samstag ist erstmal Race Day angesagt!
> 
> 
> Alle Infos und Anmeldung auf www.deisterfreun.de


Wir sind zum Anfeuern dabei.


----------



## Surtre (23. Juni 2019)

Müsste auch gerade feststellen, dass in den Barbie Löcher gerissen wurden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (23. Juni 2019)

Ja, fünf Leute waren wären des Ü30 Rennen mit nem Mini Bagger unterwegs, alte Linie Mögebier war letzte Woche auch noch hinüber...


----------



## harryhallers (23. Juni 2019)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ja, fünf Leute waren wären des Ü30 Rennen mit nem Mini Bagger unterwegs, alte Linie Mögebier war letzte Woche auch noch hinüber...


Och Meno


----------



## alles-fahrer (24. Juni 2019)

EVHD schrieb:


> Ja, fünf Leute waren wären des Ü30 Rennen mit nem Mini Bagger unterwegs, alte Linie Mögebier war letzte Woche auch noch hinüber...


5 Leute für einen Tag, also 5x8h = 40 Arbeitsstunden. Bei Mindestlohn sind das mindestens 7,5€/Stunde - also 300€. Plus Minibagger und Anfahrt macht das locker 450€ für die Aktion. Denke das wird denen irgendwann zu teuer. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Cheet (24. Juni 2019)

Aus traurigem / aktuellen Anlass.








						Mountainbiker bei Sturz am Gehrdener Berg schwer verletzt
					

Ein Zeuge leistet Erste Hilfe und ruft den Rettungsdienst. Feuerwehrmänner aus Gehrden müssen das Unfallopfer aus unwegsamem Gelände bergen.




					www.haz.de
				




Gute Besserung!


----------



## Iron-Mike (25. Juni 2019)

Cheet schrieb:


> Aus traurigem / aktuellen Anlass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gute Besserung wünsche ich auch.

Deshalb Leute, passt immer gut auf euch auf da draussen, im Zweifel lieber einmal zuviel Bremsen und gesund ankommen.

Ich fahre selbst die mir bekannten Trails im Deister wieder vorsichtiger und immer auf Sicht. Ist leider so, dass sich die, von selbsternannten Mountainbikesheriffs auf die Trails gelegten, Hindernisse in letzter Zeit häufen.


----------



## harryhallers (25. Juni 2019)

Cheet schrieb:


> Aus traurigem / aktuellen Anlass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den Bereich im Norden muss man kennen, um zu wissen on man sich das zutraut.


----------



## demlak (25. Juni 2019)

Iron-Mike schrieb:


> Ist leider so, dass sich die, von selbsternannten Mountainbikesheriffs auf die Trails gelegten, Hindernisse in letzter Zeit häufen.


Gibt es zu dieser These auch Belege?


----------



## Iron-Mike (25. Juni 2019)

Ich habe in den letzten drei Wochen 6 mal Äste und Steine von den Wegen geräumt, die dort nicht auf natürlichem Weg gelandet sind.
Habe das jetzt aber nicht fotografiert.


----------



## demlak (25. Juni 2019)

Ich glaub dir ohne weiteres, dass du das so erlebt hast.. auch ohne Fotos =)

Mich reizt nur die These, dass es "sich in letzter Zeit häuft" - aka "Es ist mehr als sonst"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Iron-Mike (26. Juni 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich glaub dir ohne weiteres, dass du das so erlebt hast.. auch ohne Fotos =)
> 
> Mich reizt nur die These, dass es "sich in letzter Zeit häuft" - aka "Es ist mehr als sonst"



Ich wollte dich damit nicht reizen.

Sagen wir es so, dass es mir auf meinen Routen aufgefallen ist, kann ich natürlich nicht auf den ganzen Deister beziehen.
Liegt aber auch sicher daran, dass einfach bei diesem Wetter auch mehr Leute dort unterwegs sind, und somit auch automatisch die Anzahl der Schwachmaten steigt.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (3. Juli 2019)

https://www.haz.de/Umland/Wennigsen/Wennigsen-Mountainbiker-stuerzt-schwer-bei-Sprung-im-Deister 

Gute Besserung. Ich hoffe, es sind keine schweren Verletzungen (kann den Artikel nicht lesen - kein Abonnent).


----------



## harryhallers (3. Juli 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> https://www.haz.de/Umland/Wennigsen/Wennigsen-Mountainbiker-stuerzt-schwer-bei-Sprung-im-Deister
> 
> Gute Besserung. Ich hoffe, es sind keine schweren Verletzungen (kann den Artikel nicht lesen - kein Abonnent).


Nach einem Sprungversuch kurz oberhalb dieses Sprunghügels auf dem "Ladies only"-Trail verletzte sich der Mountainbiker und musste von Mitgliedern der Wennigser und Egestorfer Feuerwehren geborgen werden. Quelle: Alex Diemert/Deisterfreunde
17:17 01.07.2019
Ein Mountainbiker ist am Sonntag bei einem Sprung auf dem“ Ladies only“-Trail im Deister schwer gestürzt. Der Mann wurde verletzt mit einem Hubschrauber ins Krankenhaus geflogen.
Wennigsen
Zu einem Unfall mit einem verletzten Mountainbiker mussten am späten Sonntagnachmittag die Ortsfeuerwehren aus Wennigsen und Egestorf ausrücken. Der Sportler hatte bei einem Sprungversuch auf dem sogenannten „Ladies only“-Trail des Mountainbikevereins Deisterfreundedie Kontrolle über sich und sein Rad und nach dem anschließenden Sturz kurzzeitig das Bewusstsein verloren.
*Feuerwehr und Rettungsdienst erreicht Verletzten nur zu Fuß*
Andere Mountainbiker hatten den Notruf gewählt. Die alarmierte Feuerwehr Wennigsen rückte mit 13 Einsatzkräften und drei Fahrzeugenaus und näherte sich gemeinsam mit den Rettungskräften der Unfallstelle von den Wennigser Wasserrädern aus zu Fuß. Nachdem den Feuerwehrleuten klar wurde, dass der verletzte Mountainbiker, der auf Mitte der Strecke lag, nur mit einer Schleifkorbtrage gerettet werden konnte, alarmierten die Wennigser die Nachbarfeuerwehr aus Egestorf nach, da ihre eigene Trage derzeit nicht einsatzbereit ist. Die Egestorfer Aktiven näherten sich der Unfallstelle vom Trail-Einstieg aus Richtung Annaturm. Gemeinsam trugen sie den Verletzten bis zum Kammweg.
*Rettungshubschrauber kann nicht am Deisterkamm landen*
„Da die Schwere der Verletzung nicht abschätzbar war, wurde entschieden, den Mountainbiker mit einem Hubschrauber ins Krankenhaus zu fliegen“, sagte Helge Jakob, Sprecher der Wennigser Feuerwehr. Der Rettungshubschrauber Christoph Niedersachsen konnte allerdings aufgrund der Größe seiner Rotorblätter nicht, wie zunächst beabsichtigt, auf einer Wegekreuzung auf dem Deisterkamm landen. Die Egestorfer Feuerwehrleute, die mit zwei geländegängigen Einsatzfahrzeugen vor Ort waren, transportierten den Biker daraufhin zum Gerätehaus nach Egestorf, von wo der Verletzte weggeflogen wurde.
Für die Wennigser und Egestorfer Feuerwehren war der Einsatz nach Angaben Jakobs nach gut eineinhalb Stunden beendet. Im Einsatz waren gut 30 Feuerwehrleute und fünf Fahrzeuge. Das Fahrrad des Mountainbikers und sein Helm sind aufgrund der Schwere des Sturzes zerbrochen. Der Biker selbst hat offenbar großes Glück gehabt. Nach ersten Untersuchungen hat er keine schwerwiegenden Verletzungen erlitten.


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juli 2019)

Leichte Verletzungen.... really?


----------



## harryhallers (3. Juli 2019)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Gebrochenen Wirbel sind jetzt aber schon unter schwere Verletzungen zu zählen oder?.....


Stimmt das nicht was im Artikel steht?


----------



## nobbiiii (3. Juli 2019)

Naja es wurde ja geschrieben, das die schwere der Verletzungen nicht abgeschätzt werden konnten und präventiv der Transport mit dem Hubschrauber eingeleitet wurde. Ich glaube eine eindeutige Diagnose im Wald nicht möglich war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (3. Juli 2019)

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall nicht ok, hier irgendwelche Verletzungen breit zu treten. Kann man auch mal drüber nachdenken, dass da Konsequenzen dran hängen können, wenn sowas hier gepostet wird.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (3. Juli 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich finde es auf jeden Fall nicht ok, hier irgendwelche Verletzungen breit zu treten. Kann man auch mal drüber nachdenken, dass da Konsequenzen dran hängen können, wenn sowas hier gepostet wird.



Inwiefern?


----------



## harryhallers (3. Juli 2019)

Verstehe nicht wie man es schafft das Rad zu zerbrechen. Dort sind doch nur Schanzen aus Erde oder?


----------



## damianfromhell (3. Juli 2019)

Wenn du mit einem Auto mit 40 Sachen gehen einen lehmhügel fährst ist es kaputt


----------



## harryhallers (3. Juli 2019)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Wenn du mit einem Auto mit 40 Sachen gehen einen lehmhügel fährst ist es kaputt


Stimmt auch wieder. Weiß jmd. Hintergründe aus den man selber lernen kann zu den Unfall?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Juli 2019)

Stichwort Auto: Wenn/Falls Ihr im Deister einen weißen Skoda Fabia aus MH trefft, dürft Ihr den gern anmotzen. Die Jungs fahren öfter mit dem Auto Spritztouren durch den Deister und grillen dann schön im Wald.
Getroffen an der Laube und am Nordblick. Schön Fenster runter, Mukke an und zum Entspannen in den Wald.
Unsere Hinweise auf Fahrverbot und Waldbrandgefahren haben sie wohl nicht verstanden.


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Juli 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> Inwiefern?


Insofern, dass Buschtrommeln auch mal weiter gehen, als man denkt (Arbeitgeber, Nachbarschschaft, etc).


----------



## FastFabi93 (3. Juli 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Insofern, dass Buschtrommeln auch mal weiter gehen, als man denkt (Arbeitgeber, Nachbarschschaft, etc).


Solange keine Namen genannt werden ist das doch in Ordnung ?


----------



## jammerlappen (3. Juli 2019)

Wenn Du Dich maulst und krank meldest beim AG und dann zufällig zeitgleich über solche Verletzungen spekuliert wird und dein AG die Spekulation zugetragen bekommt fändest du das auch noch in Ordnung?

Ich meine macht was ihr nicht lassen könnt. In Ordnung finde ich das deswegen noch lange nicht.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (8. Juli 2019)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Wenn Du Dich maulst und krank meldest beim AG und dann zufällig zeitgleich über solche Verletzungen spekuliert wird und dein AG die Spekulation zugetragen bekommt fändest du das auch noch in Ordnung?
> 
> Ich meine macht was ihr nicht lassen könnt. In Ordnung finde ich das deswegen noch lange nicht.



Jedenfalls gute und baldige Genesung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (13. Juli 2019)

Kurze Info: Morgen ist eine Veranstaltung am Moegebierstollen.
Da meines wissens die Eigentuemer mit Vorort sind, sollte man den Bereich mit dem MTB eher meiden, um Aerger zu vermeiden. (Wir sind dort ja leider eh nicht gern gesehen..)

Ride hard!


----------



## Heygen (22. Juli 2019)

Moin allerseits,
ich oute mich als Neuling was den Deister angeht. Hauptsächlich bin ich alleine am Hügel unterwegs was etwas von meinen Arbeitszeiten abhängt. Was mir für die Solo touren fehlt ist irgendein Hinweis, wo sich denn all die tollen Trails verstecken. Kann mir bitte jemand dabei helfen, manche Trails auf der Karte auszumachen?


Meldet euch doch bitte per PM. Ich freu mich drauf, zu erfahren, was ich schon alles für versteckte Perlen gefunden habe. Noch mehr freue ich mich über neue Anhaltspunkte.
Beste Grüße!


----------



## demlak (22. Juli 2019)

Anhaltspunkte:
1. bitte nicht an prominenter Stelle Trails veröffentlichen (also hier im Forum)
2. Als Neuer einfach mal mit Menschen verabreden und nicht anonym Trail-Standorte einfordern.
3. Für alle anderen: Nicht unbekannten Menschen eine Liste von Trails vor den Latz knallen.

p.s. Willkommen =)
Hier im Deister finden sich immer Menschen mit denen man zusammen fahren kann... zusammen macht auch mehr Spaß =)


----------



## Muellbeutel (23. Juli 2019)

Im allgemeinen kann man auf Strava verweisen. "Leider" auf der ganzen Welt die beste Wahl um die eigentlich "geheimen" local trails veröffentlicht zu finden. Also warum nicht auch im Deister nutzen, was andere schon veröffentlicht haben. 

Im übrigen kennt ohnehin jeder Förster die trails (auf eigenem Grund).

Viel Erfolg und Spaß! Aber bitte bei Erstbefahrung besonders vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Heygen (23. Juli 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. In keinster Weise wollte ich etwas "_einfordern" _sondern wollte lediglich die Möglichkeit erfragen. Ich habe 100+ Seiten Forumsbeiträge und Zeitungsartikel der letzten 3 Jahre durch und bin etwas weniger Naiv was die Probleme betrifft. Dazu gleich noch ein Anschluss.

Vor einiger Zeit war ich nun einen Tag lang sehr einsam unterwegs (0 MTBer und 3 Wanderer in 6h getroffen) und bin an einer Strecke gefahren die stark von Geäst und kleineren Stämmchen von verdorrten Bäumchen belegt war. Diese habe ich dann den ganzen Berg hinab fein säuberlich nach längs daneben geschoben um den Weg frei zu machen.
Nun die bewusst offen gestellte Frage, auf welche ich keine Direkte Antwort hier erbitte, sondern um eine Nachricht direkt an mein Profil.

Wie ist hier das Richtige verhalten? Freiräumen? Oder den Einstieg zuräumen? Etwas noch anderes? Ich habe mehrere Ansätzte in den letzten 100+ Seiten entdeckt.
Ich bitte wirklich um Antworten, gerne von einigen der hier schon länger in der Community vertretenen Veteranen.


----------



## demlak (23. Juli 2019)

Freiräumen ist immer gut.
Soll ja kein Wanderer stolpern =)


----------



## jules86 (23. Juli 2019)

Behalte einfach mal im Auge, was die Deisterfreunde so an Veranstaltungen bei Facebook posten. Es gibt häufig an Wochenenden Touren und Technik Kurse. Da findest du schnell Anschluss und kannst sicherlich auch über die vorhandenen Trails sprechen..


----------



## EVHD (29. Juli 2019)

Besitzt jemand im Raum Hannover einen ShockWiz welchen man ausleihen könnte?


----------



## jammerlappen (29. Juli 2019)

@Darkwing Duck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrLock (12. August 2019)

Hallo,

jemand am Mi oder Fr im Deister unterwegs ?
War das letzte mal vor 8 Jahren dort,es hat sich ganz sicher einiges geändert 
Würde mich über einen Begleiter freuen.
Eine Tour 30 bis 40km,600 bis 900 HM,traillastig sind mein Plan. Einfach melden.

Gruss Kay


----------



## Cheet (15. August 2019)

Hallo,
viele haben schon davon gehört, waren aber selbst nie (oder lange nich) dort.  BOP Bike&Outdoorpark Bad-Salzdetfurth. Keine fetten Höhenmeter, aber für fast alle was dabei.  Dirt-/ Jumpline, Pumptrack, Northshore/Dropelemente, Slopestyle. Das alles kostenlos!

Als wären das nich Gründe genug mal nen Tag dort zu verbringen, wird am morgigen Fr. 16.08. der neue Flowtrail offiziell eröffnet.
Der Trail verläuft über eine Up- & Down Schleife.  An die 5 Km, wenn ich nich irre.

Ich war letzte Woche vollkommen geplättet was Olaf (Parkmanagement) da auf die Beine gestellt hat. Im oberen Teil eine schön in den Wald eingebettete Brechsandpiste (up wie down).  Im unteren Teil etwas "naturbelassener" mit Anliegern etc.

Bilder:





						BOP Bad Salzdetfurth
					

So liebe Biker, war heute das erste mal mit nem Freund im Bike Outdoor Park in Bad Salzdetfurth und muss sagen, ihr habt dort echt großartiges geleistet:daumen:  5 ha (?) Gelände mit allem was das Herz begehrt und für wirklich alle "Könnerstufen"! Ob CC, AM oder Enduro, ob schöne Waldtrails...




					www.mtb-news.de
				









						BOP Bad Salzdetfurth
					

So liebe Biker, war heute das erste mal mit nem Freund im Bike Outdoor Park in Bad Salzdetfurth und muss sagen, ihr habt dort echt großartiges geleistet:daumen:  5 ha (?) Gelände mit allem was das Herz begehrt und für wirklich alle "Könnerstufen"! Ob CC, AM oder Enduro, ob schöne Waldtrails...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Cabalero (17. August 2019)

Hmm, hat noch keiner die NP gescannt?


----------



## jamaiko (17. August 2019)

Bis auf die Titelseite! Es scheint ja gerade nichts weiter los zu sein


----------



## Cabalero (17. August 2019)

wenn nichts drin steht ist es auch egal. Hab im Vorbeigehen den Titel gesehen und hab mich denn ganzen Tag gefragt ob es interessante News gibt.


----------



## WhatTheHell (17. August 2019)

Cabalero schrieb:


> wenn nichts drin steht ist es auch egal. Hab im Vorbeigehen den Titel gesehen und hab mich denn ganzen Tag gefragt ob es interessante News gibt.



Du meinst den Artikel bezgl. MTB?: Waldbesitzer klagen über Mountainbike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (17. August 2019)

mal wieder..


----------



## harryhallers (18. August 2019)

Hat jmd den Artikel: https://m.neuepresse.de/Hannover/Me...ike-Strecken-Waldbesitzer-sauer-auf-Radfahrer 
?


----------



## Pfannenschlag (18. August 2019)




----------



## WhatTheHell (18. August 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Hat jmd den Artikel: https://m.neuepresse.de/Hannover/Me...ike-Strecken-Waldbesitzer-sauer-auf-Radfahrer
> ?



Ist leider kostenpflichtig :-(


----------



## tmf_superhero (18. August 2019)

Cabalero schrieb:


> wenn nichts drin steht ist es auch egal. Hab im Vorbeigehen den Titel gesehen und hab mich denn ganzen Tag gefragt ob es interessante News gibt.


Eine neue offizielle Strecke wäre eine interessante News. Da aber immer das gleiche drin steht, kann man sich das durchlesen schenken.


----------



## Mechanix09 (18. August 2019)

Habe heute eine 100% Brille auf dem Forstweg am Grabweg gefunden. Wenn jemand eine vermisst bitte melden.


----------



## demlak (18. August 2019)

Pfannenschlag schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 899307Anhang anzeigen 899308Anhang anzeigen 899309


Liest sich doch ganz gut. Selten so ein halbwegs neutrales Gegenüberstellen der unterschiedlichen Seiten gelesen. 
(p.s. ist nicht ironisch gemeint)


----------



## Pfannenschlag (18. August 2019)

demlak schrieb:


> Liest sich doch ganz gut. Selten so ein halbwegs neutrales Gegenüberstellen der unterschiedlichen Seiten gelesen.
> (p.s. ist nicht ironisch gemeint)



Wäre schön, weitere Strecken zu legalisieren,  z.B. Grabweg und Farnweg. Die vorhandenen reichen nicht mehr aus um Biker aus mittlerweile ganz Norddeutschland am Wochenende "zu kanalisieren".


----------



## Unplugged (2. September 2019)

Statement zu den Presseberichten


----------



## Heygen (23. September 2019)

Anhand welcher Karte kann man dann die Inoffiziellen von den Illegalen Trails unterscheiden? Unterschiedliche Kartendienste sind unterschiedlich genau und nicht an die offizielle Eintragung gebunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (23. September 2019)

Es gibt drei offizielle trails.. das wars. Siehe https://deisterfreun.de/trails/


----------



## harryhallers (23. September 2019)

Heygen schrieb:


> Anhand welcher Karte kann man dann die Inoffiziellen von den Illegalen Trails unterscheiden? Unterschiedliche Kartendienste sind unterschiedlich genau und nicht an die offizielle Eintragung gebunden.


Es gibt inoffizielle und offizielle Trails! LG.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2019)

Heygen schrieb:


> Anhand welcher Karte kann man dann die Inoffiziellen von den Illegalen Trails unterscheiden? Unterschiedliche Kartendienste sind unterschiedlich genau und nicht an die offizielle Eintragung gebunden.


Keine Chance.
Nur die von den deisterfreun.de(n) gepachteten und gepflegten Strecken sind an der Beschilderung erkennbar.
Ansonsten bieten Komoot, OpenStreetMap und andere keine Möglichkeit der Wertung.
Solange du nicht anfängst Löcher zu buddeln, Sprünge zu bauen oder sogar "gesunde" Bäume beschädigst ist alles gut.
Wenn etwas als Weg erkennbar ist, z.B. weil da Wanderer rumlaufen paßt das zum "freien Recht auf betreten" nach §25NWaldLG.
Sei rücksichtsvoll und freundlich, falls du auf Wanderer trifft.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (23. September 2019)

Für alle nicht-DIMB-Mitglieder vielleicht mal ein vager Blick in die Zukunft, die durchaus positiv aussieht.
Das Bundesministerium für Ernährung und Landwirtschaft hat vor einiger Zeit die "Bundesplattform Wald  - Sport, Erholung, Gesundheit (WaSEG)" gegründet, der viele Spitzenverbände angehören.
www.bmel.de - Wald-Sport-Erholung-Gesundheit-WaSEG

Gemeinsam wurde ein Impuls und Empfehlungspapier veröffentlicht, dass Wald- und Naturschutzgesetze vereinheitlichen und modernisieren soll. Ebenso soll das Betretungsrecht vereinheitlicht werden.
Impulse und Empfehlungen

Zitat: "Lösungsansatz: Bund und Länder schreiben sinngemäß vor, dass Radfahren in der freien Landschaft 
einschließlich Wald auf Straßen und auf geeigneten Wegen gestattet ist. Grundsätzlich geeignet sind 
Wege in festem Zustand...."

Auch wenn damit noch kein Recht verändert ist, so sollte diese Empfehlung doch Wirkung zeigen.
Immerhin wurde sie sogar von Jagd, Forst, Naturschutz und Waldbesitzern mit ausgearbeitet.


----------



## Evel Knievel (24. September 2019)

Ich wäre da vorsichtig. Wer definiert denn eigentlich, was ein geeigneter Weg ist?
Und wie sieht ein Weg in festem Zustand aus?
Schauen wir mal...


----------



## demlak (24. September 2019)

Viel genauer stehts im aktuellen Gesetz auch nicht.
Und bei positiv formulierten Dingen gilt ja auch:
Und je schwammiger umso besser =)


----------



## Da_Oida (6. Oktober 2019)

Mal eine Frage an die Gemeine zum Thema REIFEN. Ich fahre zur Zeit mindestens ein mal die Woche im Deister. In den meisten Fällen kann ich mir das Wetter nicht aussuchen und meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Wetter eher schlecht, oder die Trails zumindest feucht bis nass.

Aktuell fahre ich SCHWALBE HANS DAMPF 27.5" x 2.35" am Vorderrad und NOBBY NIC am Hinterrad.
Aktuell bin ich aber auch SEHR unzufrieden mit der Leistung der Reifen was den Deister angeht  Ist eine Wurzel nur leicht in den Hang geneigt rutsche ich quasi sofort weg.

Was für Reifen könnt ihr für lokale Gegebenheiten empfehlen bzw. fahrt ihr selbst, die bei Mittelklasse Wetter Top Grip bieten und trotzdem einigermaßen gut rollen.
Z.zt. fahre ich ein 140mm Trailbike, also es müssen jetzt keine Maxxis Wetscream Super Tacky sein 
Momentan gefallen mir der Conti BARON, Maxxis MINION und von dem Michelin WILD ENDURO hab ich auch gutes gehört.

Danke im Vorraus und bis die Tage auf den Trails!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Oktober 2019)

MIt den Schlammreifen machst du mehr kaputt als gut ist.
Die feuchte Jahreszeit ist perfekt um mal an Linienwahl und Fahrtechnik zu feilen.

Am Ende liegt es nicht am Reifen allein.

Die drei genannten können alle was, da sie fette Aussenstollen haben.
Baron, Minion und Highroller bin ich viele Winter gefahren.
Die liefern


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. Oktober 2019)

Soetwas wie Baron 2.4 vorne und Minion DHR2 hinten geht bei jedem Wetter. Bei deinen Schwalbe kommt es auch sehr auf die Gummi Mischung an. Evtl den Hans Dampf nach hinten und den Baron vorne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (6. Oktober 2019)

Da_Oida schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Gemeine zum Thema REIFEN. Ich fahre zur Zeit mindestens ein mal die Woche im Deister. In den meisten Fällen kann ich mir das Wetter nicht aussuchen und meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Wetter eher schlecht, oder die Trails zumindest feucht bis nass.
> 
> Aktuell fahre ich SCHWALBE HANS DAMPF 27.5" x 2.35" am Vorderrad und NOBBY NIC am Hinterrad.
> Aktuell bin ich aber auch SEHR unzufrieden mit der Leistung der Reifen was den Deister angeht  Ist eine Wurzel nur leicht in den Hang geneigt rutsche ich quasi sofort weg.
> ...


Das hört sich mehr nach dem falschen Luftdruck an. Wieviel Bar fährst du denn?


----------



## Da_Oida (6. Oktober 2019)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Das hört sich mehr nach dem falschen Luftdruck an. Wieviel Bar fährst du denn?



1.5 vorne und 1.6 hinten. Das ist weniger, als ich früher in meinen DH schlappen hatte


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Oktober 2019)

Es hat von April bis September im Deister nicht geregnet.
Wann war es denn nass?


----------



## damianfromhell (7. Oktober 2019)

Hillbilly


----------



## demlak (31. Oktober 2019)

Schon drei Tage online.. und niemand hats verlinkt. tssstsstss... =)


----------



## Entiendo (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, bin am Wochenende zum ersten mal wieder seit dem Sommer im Deister unterwegs. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Lage um den Funkturm ist? Im Sommer wurde da ja einiges "zurückgebaut".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (1. November 2019)




----------



## Mzungu (29. November 2019)

Einmal bitte für eine kleine Deisterfreundin abstimmen:


----------



## utzinator (2. Dezember 2019)

Halli Hallo,

Ich bin über Weihnachten ein paar Tage in Hannover und würde gerne mal ne kleine Runde durch den Deister fahren.
Gibt es irgendwo einen Treffpunkt?


----------



## Heygen (2. Dezember 2019)

Auch andere Gegenden haben Probleme... leider.
Landesschau BW


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Dezember 2019)

utzinator schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> Ich bin über Weihnachten ein paar Tage in Hannover und würde gerne mal ne kleine Runde durch den Deister fahren.
> Gibt es irgendwo einen Treffpunkt?



Richtige Treffpunkte nicht, aber an drei Orten starten die meisten.
1. Nienstedter Pass (https://www.google.de/maps/@52.2633328,9.47208,18z)
2. Freilichtbühne Barsinghausen (https://www.google.de/maps/@52.2951836,9.4637518,82m/data=!3m1!1e3)
3. Waldkater Wennigsen (https://www.google.de/maps/@52.2625908,9.5518771,329m/data=!3m1!1e3)

Ab 1 & 3 sind die Vereinsstrecken des deisterfreun.de e.V. ausgeschildert und gut zu erreichen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. Dezember 2019)

Heygen schrieb:


> Auch andere Gegenden haben Probleme... leider.
> Landesschau BW


Ein Bericht aus 2015!


----------



## RickStar (7. Dezember 2019)

Schoener Bericht und sehr gute Aktion:








						Hundeschwimmen im Arnumer Freibad
					

Arnum




					www.con-nect.de


----------



## Unplugged (4. Januar 2020)

Nicht vergessen: Abstimmen und Preise abstauben! 









						IBC Video des Jahres 2019 powered by GoPro: Jetzt für die finale Runde abstimmen!
					

Die erste Auswahlrunde unseres IBC Video des Jahres-Votings 2019 ist vorbei – die Top 10-Videos stehen fest! Nun geht es in die letzte Runde mit den zehn besten Videos: Das finale Voting beginnt ab sofort und endet am 11. Januar 2020 um 12 Uhr. Auch in der zweiten Finalrunde verlosen wir ein...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Januar 2020)

Es geht voran in Sachen Pumptrack/Skatepark in Wennigsen
Die Deisterfreun.de freuen sich über dem Erfolg des Jugendparlaments Wennigsen


----------



## -rabe- (21. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen,

bei dem wenig winterlichen Wetter will ich Donnerstag mal wieder ein bisschen den Ü 30 rocken .  Wie siehts denn mit der Bodenbeschaffenheit aus. Halbwegs trocken oder alles nur schlammig. Will ja mit gutem Gewissen Spaß haben und nicht nur alles kaputtfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (22. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube, dass du zumindest bis zur Schranke nix kaputt machen kannst. Aber auch insgesamt sollte es gehen.


----------



## -rabe- (22. Januar 2020)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass du zumindest bis zur Schranke nix kaputt machen kannst. Aber auch insgesamt sollte es gehen.



Na das klingt doch gut. Wenn`s nicht regnet werde ich dort morgen mal ein paar Runden drehen.


----------



## Unplugged (26. Januar 2020)

ACHTUNG, SPERRUNG⚠️⛔
Der Ladies Only bleibt nach den umfangreichen Arbeiten bis auf weiteres gesperrt. In den nächsten Tagen ist schlechtes Wetter zu erwarten, also bitte haltet Euch daran und vor allem: achtet bitte auch darauf, dass andere sich daran halten. Vor allem die Anlieger im oberen Teil werden mindestens zwei Wochen zum Aushärten brauchen.


----------



## harryhallers (28. Januar 2020)

Neuste Gosip








						Zoff im Deister: Wieder Ärger um illegale Mountainbike-Strecken
					

Vor allem an den Wochenenden zieht es Hunderte Sportler in den Deister. Doch der Boom des Mountainbike-Sports bringt auch Probleme mit sich. Abseits der beiden legalen Strecken sind Dutzende illegale Trails entstanden. Die Waldbesitzer sind sauer. Würden mehr legale Strecken helfen?




					www.neuepresse.de


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Januar 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Neuste Gosip
> 
> 
> 
> ...


17.08.2019 = Schnee von gestern 





Mehr im Abo oder Print


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Januar 2020)

Dieses WE auf der ABF!





31.01.2020 + 01.02.2020 + 02.02.2020


----------



## harryhallers (28. Januar 2020)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> 17.08.2019 = Schnee von gestern
> Mehr im Abo oder Print


Oh sry, ich habe es gerade bekommen und dachte es wäre ein neuer Beitrag.


----------



## RickStar (28. Januar 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Oh sry, ich habe es gerade bekommen und dachte es wäre ein neuer Beitrag.


Der war, glaube ich, vorher hinter der Paywall.. ?‍♂️


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. März 2020)

Samstag in der Zeitung:








						Sorgen bald Ranger für die Einhaltung der Regeln im Deister?
					

Die Region Hannover schlägt vor, dass künftig zwei Ranger im Deister für Ordnung sorgen. Damit soll vor allem verhindert werden, dass illegale Trails für Mountainbiker entstehen.




					www.neuepresse.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. März 2020)

Etwas älter, aber teilenswert








						Mountainbiker fordern mehr offizielle Trails im Deister
					

Die im Verein Deisterfreun.de organisierten Mountainbiker wünschen sich dringend mehr offiziell genehmigte Trails im Wald. Aus Sicht des Vereins sollten die privaten Waldbesitzer sich einer vertraglich geregelten Zusammenarbeit mit den Bikern öffnen.




					www.neuepresse.de


----------



## FastFabi93 (6. März 2020)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Samstag in der Zeitung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versteckt hinter der Paywall :/


----------



## demlak (15. März 2020)

Moin..
was ist denn momentan gut fahrbar, ohne das man alles kaputt macht oder schon/noch kaputt ist?


----------



## Hannoi0815 (15. März 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Moin..
> was ist denn momentan gut fahrbar, ohne das man alles kaputt macht oder schon/noch kaputt ist?



Ladies ist gesperrt soweit ich weiß. Über alles andere wacht Corona.


----------



## FastFabi93 (15. März 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Moin..
> was ist denn momentan gut fahrbar, ohne das man alles kaputt macht oder schon/noch kaputt ist?


Im Westen war es heute erstaunlich trocken, die üblichen Schlammlöcher waren immer noch da, ansonsten ging es aber echt


----------



## Roudy-Radler (15. März 2020)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Im Westen war es heute erstaunlich trocken, die üblichen Schlammlöcher waren immer noch da, ansonsten ging es aber echt


Osten ebenso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryhallers (15. März 2020)

Gibt noch Schlammlöcher, aber es trocknet langsam ab. Ü30 und Rakete ? sind trocken.


----------



## demlak (16. März 2020)

Deistern macht Laune


----------



## Hannoi0815 (16. März 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu "Sieben Schluchten" sagen? Gerade auf der Karte entdeckt.. bin ich vermutlich noch nie gefahren..



Hier wird womöglich niemand was dazu sagen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. März 2020)

demlak schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu ...noch nie gefahren..


...unbekannt...
Aber: Region, Forst, Waldbesitzer, Presse, Ordnungsamt, Polizei lesen hier mit.
Grüße an alle 

Ebenso scannen Sie Komoot und vergleichbare und versuchen da die Löschung zu erreichen.


----------



## harryhallers (16. März 2020)

Ich weiß von nichts...


----------



## demlak (16. März 2020)

Dann zitiert doch nicht alle noch fröhlich =)


----------



## tmf_superhero (16. März 2020)

Generell sollte Strava und der ganze Mist verboten werden. Zu viele Strecken wurden dadurch quasi öffentlich gemacht und milde gesagt zu Klump gefahren.
Mund Propaganda reicht im Wald meistens aus, um Spots von Trails weiterzugeben.
Ok Mund Propaganda sollte man die Tage eventuell vermeiden


----------



## momme (16. März 2020)

Ob das wohl bedeutet, daß die Deisterfreun.de-"Freizeiteinrichtungen"-Trails gesperrt werden müssen?:



			Maßnahmen im Kampf gegen Covid-19: Land untersagt alle öffentlichen Veranstaltungen - Schließung aller Freizeit- und Kultureinrichtungen und Teile des Einzelhandels | Nds. Ministerium für Soziales, Arbeit, Gesundheit und Gleichstellung
		


Der ganze Deister kann hoffentlich nicht gesperrt werden...


----------



## alles-fahrer (16. März 2020)

momme schrieb:


> Ob das wohl bedeutet, daß die Deisterfreun.de-"Freizeiteinrichtungen"-Trails gesperrt werden müssen?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darüber denke ich in letzter Zeit auch nach. Ich bin halt kein Local, mache aber immer wieder gerne eine Großstadt-Entgiftung auf den wunderschönen Deister-Trails. 
In der Stadt halte ich das Thema Separation und Isolation durchaus für sinnvoll ... aber wenn ich im Wald Fahrrad fahre ist das Risiko eventuell in mir schlummernde Viren an andere weiter zu reichen doch sehr gering. Oder wie seht ihr das?

Soll ich meine Stadt-Seuche in der Stadt lassen, oder wäre ein Kur-Wochenende vertretbar?


----------



## demlak (16. März 2020)

Fahr halt nicht mit Öffis hin.. fahr durch den Wald.. Fahr wieder zurück.. und alles is gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Unplugged (19. März 2020)

https://www.deisterfreun.de/corona-faq-s


----------



## vicangp (17. April 2020)

Moin,
bin nach einiger Zeit mal wieder im Deister unterwegs und wollte mal nach dem zustand des Raketentrails fragen? Fahrbar oder alles kaputt und zerforstet? 2. Frage: Der Trail nebem dem Nordmannsturm intakt oder zerstört ?


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. April 2020)

Rakete ist fahrbar, halte mal oben bei den eingezäunten Türmen die Augen offen, es gibt noch eine neue Alternative... Die trails (Vendetta, Rumpelstilzchen, Kasperle) am Nordmannsturm sind auch fahrbar.


----------



## vicangp (17. April 2020)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## alles-fahrer (17. April 2020)

Mein Wunsch endlich mal wieder den Deister zu sehen ist in der aktuellen Situation leider nicht so einfach umzusetzen. Um die Sehnsucht etwas besser aushalten zu können habe ich mich in mein feinstes Leibchen gekleidet, und im Berliner Umland die Deister-ähnlichsten Gegenden besucht.

Ist nicht ganz Ladies Only, war aber trotzdem schön ;-).






Wer mag kann dem Bild mit einem Klick aufs Sternchen gerne einen Chance fürs "Foto der Woche" geben .

Bis hoffentlich bald mal wieder bei euch auf den Trails


----------



## harryhallers (13. Mai 2020)

Leider, erster Einsatz für neue Trage:









						14-jähriger Mountainbiker bei Sturz im Deister schwer verletzt
					

Ein 14-jähriger Mountainbiker ist auf einem Trail im Deister am Dienstagnachmittag schwer gestürzt. Die Freiwillige Feuerwehr musste den Verletzten rund 800 Meter weit bis zum Deisterkamm hinauftragen, ehe er in eine Klinik geflogen werden konnte.




					www.haz.de


----------



## KUBIKUS (13. Mai 2020)

Hab ich auch eben gelesen. Gute Besserung an den jungen Mann!
War erst am WE wieder im Deistern unterwegs, diese Trails meide ich allerdings.
Vielleicht weil ich mich eh nicht traue und kein unnötiges Risiko eingehen möchte.

Hatte mal bei einem Event zugeschaut, wie Jungs und Mädels da runterbrettern.
Mutig! Respekt!


----------



## demlak (13. Mai 2020)

Gibt absolut keinen Grund die offiziellen Trails zu meiden. Klar, es ist kein Asphalt ohne Höhenmeter, sondern Trails für Mountainbikesport, aber die Trails sind alle so gemacht worden, dass man dort ohne nennenswertes Risiko mit einem Mountainbike fahren oder notfalls absteigen und schieben kann. Neben allen Sprüngen etc. sind immer Möglichkeiten für Anfänger geschaffen worden - Vorbeischieben geht immer.

Das Risiko liegt beim Fahrenden.. in den aller meisten Fällen, weil er/sie sich Trails nicht vorher anguckt oder das eigene Können total überschätzt - und manchmal ist es einfach Pech.

Also.. nur Mut.. hinfahren.. Trails in ruhe angucken.. und Abschnittsweise ausprobieren, es lohnt sich!


----------



## alles-fahrer (13. Mai 2020)

Das kann ich nur unterschreiben @demlak! Mir ist kürzlich auf einer mit bisher unbekannten Strecke im Berliner Umland wieder mal bewusst geworden *wie hervorragend sicher und Einsteigerfreundlich die Deister-Trails gebaut sind.*
Auf der oben erwähnten Strecke sind alle Sprünge weit bis sehr weit, und haben alle schwierige Landungen mit harter Holzkante. Umfahrungen gibt es nicht. Absolut nicht Einsteiger-geeignet! Ich habe mir auch prompt eine fette Rippenprellung geholt. Keine Ahnung was der Gedanke hinter so einer ausgrenzenden Bauweise ist.
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich euch und eure Strecken vorher kennen gelernt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garam (17. Mai 2020)

Helm gefunden!

Wer hat heute im Deister seinen Helm liegen lassen?

Bitte PM an mich mit

Marke
Größe
Farbe
Zustand
Telefonnummer


----------



## Unplugged (19. Mai 2020)

https://www.deisterfreun.de/strecken-geoeffnet-corona-update-trail-rules


----------



## Cilian (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde! Ich bin neu hier und wollte mal vorsichtig fragen, wie die Etikette bezüglich des verlinkens von ebay Kleinanzeigen sind. Ich habe da soeben mein Trek Roscoe 8 (2019) reingestellt. Merci für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (1. Juni 2020)

Cilian schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Deisterfreunde! Ich bin neu hier und wollte mal vorsichtig fragen, wie die Etikette bezüglich des verlinkens von ebay Kleinanzeigen sind. Ich habe da soeben mein Trek Roscoe 8 (2019) reingestellt. Merci für Eure Hilfe!


Weshalb bietest du es nicht auch hier im Bikemarkt an? Komfortabel und praktisch.


----------



## Cilian (1. Juni 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Weshalb bietest du es nicht auch hier im Bikemarkt an? Komfortabel und praktisch.


Das hatte ich erwogen, da ist allerdings ein Identifikationsverfahren vor, soweit ich das gesehen habe. Das ist grundsätzlich eine gute Sache, aber natürlich wieder ein weiterer Aufwand. Ich mache das wohl trotzdem mal. Danke für die Antwort!


----------



## janisj (1. Juni 2020)

Die Rakete und Corona haben einige fett gebaute Absperrungen mit Verbotsschilder bekommen. Die rechtliche Lage (wenn überhaupt) solche Konstruktionen lasse ich anderen kommentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EVHD (1. Juni 2020)

janisj schrieb:


> Die Rakete und Corona haben einige fett gebaute Absperrungen mit Verbotsschilder bekommen. Die rechtliche Lage (wenn überhaupt) solche Konstruktionen lasse ich anderen kommentieren.



Ist doch nett das die Trails markieren, so werden die halt noch mehr befahren


----------



## harryhallers (17. Juni 2020)

janisj schrieb:


> Die Rakete und Corona haben einige fett gebaute Absperrungen mit Verbotsschilder bekommen. Die rechtliche Lage (wenn überhaupt) solche Konstruktionen lasse ich anderen kommentieren.


Weitere Informationen (Paywall) https://www.haz.de/Umland/Barsingha...rrt-Einstiege-in-illegale-Mountainbike-Trails


----------



## Roudy-Radler (17. Juni 2020)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Weitere Informationen (Paywall) https://www.haz.de/Umland/Barsingha...rrt-Einstiege-in-illegale-Mountainbike-Trails


Leider sehr einseitig und ohne neue Erkenntnisse.
Immer wieder wird die falsche Hoffnung eines einzelnen aus dem Jahr 2010-2012 zitiert, der glaubte zwei Strecken à 2km kanalisieren die Mountainbiker aller Sparten, Trainingszustände und Startorte.
Der erwähnte runde Tisch lief lange ohne Beteiligung von Sportlern.
Ergebnis wird die Einführung von zwei Rangern sein, die dann im Wald noch zu definierende Aufgaben erhalten sollen.
Die 200.000,- €/Jahr hätte man sinnvoll anlegen können, zumal ja mit dem deisterfreun.de e.V. und den beiden Strecken klar gezeigt wird, dass ein miteinander möglich ist.

Vielen Dank an die Niedersächsischen Landesforsten, sich als einzige ernsthaft mit dem Thema zu beschäftigen.
Grüße von Ladies Only


----------



## Stacked (27. Juli 2020)




----------



## Hannoi0815 (27. Juli 2020)

Stacked schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1089246Anhang anzeigen 1089247



Gute Besserung.


----------



## Unplugged (27. Juli 2020)

https://www.deisterfreun.de/ladies-only-upgrade-sperrung


----------



## Pierre85 (20. Oktober 2020)

Hey Leute =)
Gibts jemanden der mich am Freitag mittag/Nachmittag mal etwas durch Euren Deister geleiten möchte?
Bin auf durchreise von Bielefeld nach Kiel und würde mein Bike einpacken.

LG, Pierre

Tourdaten: gern 2-3 Stunden, Höhenmeter so viel wie geht und gern flott =)


----------



## hansano (20. Oktober 2020)

Nabend, Frage: wie ist die Route von Feggendorf nach Hobo über die Kreuzbuche beschaffen? Habe ein Treckingbike und mal da lang. Ist das mehr Schotter oder doch geteert oder Waldweg? Grüße


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. Oktober 2020)

hansano schrieb:


> Nabend, Frage: wie ist die Route von Feggendorf nach Hobo über die Kreuzbuche beschaffen? Habe ein Treckingbike und mal da lang. Ist das mehr Schotter oder doch geteert oder Waldweg? Grüße


Outdooractive sagt: " 0,1km Asphalt" + die restlichen 6km Waldweg+Schotter. Aktuell eher feucht und stellenweise durch Forstarbeiten tiefe Furchen


----------



## hansano (22. Oktober 2020)

Danke, geht das mit einem Treckingfahrrad oder ehr nicht? Ich denke da an die Reifen, von der Übersetzung her sollte es zu fahren sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (22. Oktober 2020)

Kommt auf deine Beine an...


----------



## goldencore (1. Februar 2021)

Klingt ja nicht so gut









						Deister-Ranger sollen das illegale Querfeldeinfahren der Mountainbiker stoppen
					

Die Finanzierung durch die Region Hannover muss politisch noch beschlossen werden / Waldbesitzer und Förster beklagen einen sprunghaften Anstieg der illegalen Trails    BARSINGHAUSEN/DEISTER (ta). Ende 2014 haben die Niedersächsischen Landesforsten und die Vertretung eines Mountainbiker-Vereins




					deister-echo.de


----------



## RickStar (1. Februar 2021)

_Deister Echo schätzt die Gesamtzahl der nicht genehmigten Trails im Deister auf mindestens 300 bis 350._


Was??  Wir leben in einem Trailparadies!!! 


/ironie off


----------



## yemajah (1. Februar 2021)

Klingt tatsächlich nicht so gut. Ohne Singletrails macht Mountainbiken für mich keinen Spaß. Dürfte man nur hauptwege befahren würde ja praktisch das Gravelbike reichen 😏. Vergessen zu erwähnen haben  sie die viel Stöcke, die manchmal auf die Trails gelegt werden und eine Gefahr ⚠️ für biker sind.


----------



## mpmarv (12. Februar 2021)

Die Reichweite des Deister Echos ist nicht zu überschätzen. Dass es sich hierbei um eine einseitige Berichterstattung handelt, mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen "Erfahrungsberichten" etwaiger Konflikte ist schwer zu übersehen -> Es gibt keinen Clinch zwischen irgendwelchen Interessengruppen im Deister. 

Ich fahre jetzt seit zig Jahren im Deister, im Sommer fast täglich, im Winter 1-2x die Woche. Keine Ahnung woher die Menschen im Bericht die Probleme zaubern.

Gebt dem Ganzen keine Plattform in den sozialen Medien und gut ist


----------



## demlak (12. Februar 2021)

Der Postillon des Deisters?


----------



## benclimb (12. Februar 2021)

Es wäre gut, die ersten Ranger-Sichtungen hier im Forum zu kommunizieren.
Im Harzer Nationalpark bist Du schnell mal mit 50€ dabei, wenn Du im Nationalpark die Wege verlässt. Ist nicht mir, aber Freunden schon passiert.
Ist ja eine schöne Bildersammlung von Trails in dem Artikel. 300-350 sind es aber nicht...


----------



## Evel Knievel (12. Februar 2021)

Ein Tag im Bikepark ist meist deutlich teurer als 50€. Ticket, Sprit,usw.
Da zahl ich die 50 doch gerne für so fluffige Trails.
Weiß jemand ob die Ranger gemeinnützig unterwegs sind? Ich würde mir dann eine Quittung ausstellen lassen, für die Steuer.


----------



## demlak (12. Februar 2021)

Einfach selber Ranger werden =)
Und immer das MTB dabei haben, damit einem die fiesen Downhiller nicht davon radeln... immer hinterher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (12. Februar 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> Einfach selber Ranger werden =)
> Und immer das MTB dabei haben, damit einem die fiesen Downhiller nicht davon radeln... immer hinterher!


Kann man gleich die neuesten Trails für sich spotten 😅


----------



## benclimb (12. Februar 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> Einfach selber Ranger werden =)
> Und immer das MTB dabei haben, damit einem die fiesen Downhiller nicht davon radeln... immer hinterher!


Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee! Hobby und Beruf zusammen führen. Suchen die schon? (Stellenausschreibung)


----------



## yemajah (12. Februar 2021)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ein Tag im Bikepark ist meist deutlich teurer als 50€. Ticket, Sprit,usw.
> Da zahl ich die 50 doch gerne für so fluffige Trails.
> Weiß jemand ob die Ranger gemeinnützig unterwegs sind? Ich würde mir dann eine Quittung ausstellen lassen, für die Steuer.


Dafür gibt’s im Bikepark einen Lift 🚠! 😉


----------



## yemajah (12. Februar 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> Der Postillon des Deisters?


😂


----------



## benclimb (13. Februar 2021)

yemajah schrieb:


> Dafür gibt’s im Bikepark einen Lift 🚠! 😉


Vielleicht sollten die Waldbesitzer lieber mal einen Shuttle-Service ins Leben rufen, so wie in italienischen Bike-Regionen. Da kann man 'ne Menge Kohle mit verdienen!


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Februar 2021)

benclimb schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine gute Idee! Hobby und Beruf zusammen führen. Suchen die schon? (Stellenausschreibung)


Ich meine, bis jetzt gibt es nur eine Absichtserklärung aus 2019.
Es soll Geld in den Haushalt eingestellt werden, um danach dann ausschreiben zu können.

Ich habe zu Schritt 2 (Haushalt) nichts gefunden.
Damit verschiebt sich auch Schritt 3 (Ausschreibung)

Aktuell ist eine App (reportatree) im Entstehen. Da kann man dann Ranger melden, damit alle Bescheid wissen 

Die Ranger werden locker 200 T€ im Jahr kosten um etwas zu "verhindern", was man mit 10-20T€ im Jahr lenken und mitgestalten könnte.  Leider erfordert das Mut und Vertrauen, den außer den Landesforsten niemand aufbringt.

Recherche - Eingabe Suchkriterien (hannit.de)
Auszug - Eindämmung von illegalem Mountainbiking im Deister Antrag der Fraktionen SPD/CDU vom 13. November 2019 (hannit.de)

Schaut dort einfach mal rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (13. Februar 2021)

Danke für die Infos. Der Artikel im Deister Echo vom 31.01.21 klang aber schon sehr zielgerichtet und brisant. 
Wenn dem nicht so ist, wird man sich zunächst wohl weiterhin "nur" auf das periodische Rückbauen und Zerstören der "illegalen" Trails einstellen müssen. Auch irgendwie schade...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (13. Februar 2021)

benclimb schrieb:


> Danke für die Infos. Der Artikel im Deister Echo vom 31.01.21 klang aber schon sehr zielgerichtet und brisant.
> Wenn dem nicht so ist, wird man sich zunächst wohl weiterhin "nur" auf das periodische Rückbauen und Zerstören der "illegalen" Trails einstellen müssen. Auch irgendwie schade...


Yo - ohne Brisanz keine Klicks, ohne Klicks keine Werbeeinnahmen - ohne Werbeinnahmen kein Abendessen.


----------



## yemajah (13. Februar 2021)

Dass die beiden Ranger eingestellt werden war doch glaube ich auch am runden Tisch mit den Deisterfreunden besprochen worden (märz 2020) das Protokoll kann man im Netz irgendwo finden. Dass die Ranger kommen ist denke ich Fakt.


----------



## RickStar (17. Februar 2021)

Großer Runder Tisch 'Mountainbiken im Deister'
					

Deisterfreunde e.V. Seit 2012 fördern wir den Mountainbikesport im geilsten Spot Norddeutschlands - dem Deister bei Hannover.




					www.deisterfreun.de
				




Das ist der Link zum Protokoll.
Und da Roudy mit an besagtem Tisch sass, wuerde ich seine obige Aussage nochmal lesen


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (21. Februar 2021)

Heute eine schöne Unterhaltung mit der Polizei erlebt. 
die Streife die durch den Deister gefahren ist war wohl nicht, wie vermutet, zur Einhaltung der C-Überwachung unterwegs. Statt Dessen wird schon auf die Regulierung der erlaubten Wege für Mountainbiker hingewiesen und die Strafen aufgezeigt.
Bei solchen Kriminellen wie uns sind die 20 Mann starken Gruppen die unterwegs sind wohl egal. 
hatte heute noch jemand so eine erfreuliche Begegnung?


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Februar 2021)

Wenn man beobachtet, was in Europa in vielen Regionen für Mountainbiker so passiert, ist Deutschland einfach nur noch armselig.


----------



## Martin31008 (21. Februar 2021)

20 polizisten im deister? hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## RickStar (21. Februar 2021)

Er sprach sicher von 'wandernden Menschenmassen'..


----------



## Martin31008 (21. Februar 2021)

Ach so 20 Wanderer die sich nicht corona konform verhalten haben, verstehe


----------



## Evel Knievel (21. Februar 2021)

Es scheint mir in letzter Zeit so zu sein, dass die Politik in vielen Belangen des Lebens nicht mehr in der Lage ist, kreative Lösungen für Probleme aufzuzeigen. 
Statt dessen wird nur noch die Keule in Form von Überregulierung und Verboten rausgeholt. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es fehlende Kreativität ist, oder ob manch Einer vielleicht mit zuviel Macht nicht so klar kommt. Schade eigentlich. 
Um mich zu überzeugen mit dem Fahrrad fahren aufzuhören, reicht allerdings ein Bußgeldkatalig nicht aus. 
Ein paar Handschellen dürfen es dann doch schon sein. 
Das Wetter wird super die nächsten Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (22. Februar 2021)

Ich war gestern 5 Stunden im Ost-Deister unterwegs.
Es waren Menschen unterwegs, aber wesentlich weniger als bei dem Wetter zu erwarten.
Alle waren gutgelaunt und hatten Platz genug.


----------



## damianfromhell (22. Februar 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich war gestern 5 Stunden im Ost-Deister unterwegs.
> Es waren Menschen unterwegs, aber wesentlich weniger als bei dem Wetter zu erwarten.
> Alle waren gutgelaunt und hatten Platz genug.


Kann ich bestätigen bis auf so ne Gruppe Radfahrer die mir 15 Mann die Forstautobahn runter geknallt sind


----------



## Evel Knievel (22. Februar 2021)

Ich kann ja auch verstehen, dass die Jungs und Mädels der Polizei bei dem herrlichen Wetter in die Natur wollen. 
Wenn die Bundesliga erst wieder voll zuschlägt, ist am Wochenende keine Zeit mehr für solche Ausflüge.


----------



## hülemüll (22. Februar 2021)

Werden dann auch 10er-Karten verkauft?


----------



## RickStar (24. Februar 2021)

Und hier mal wieder eine neue Info, das man viel Geld einplanen will, um ggf. einen ,Naturpark' zu etablieren..









						Das Steinhuder Meer als Vorbild für den Deister?
					

Barsinghausen/Wennigsen/Springe




					www.con-nect.de


----------



## demlak (24. Februar 2021)

der dicke demlak hats mal wieder in den Deister geschafft... mir sind fast die Tränen gekommen, als ich vom Passparkplatz zum Annaturm gefahren bin. ca. 10-15 Harvester-Schneisen alleine auf der rechten Seite. Massiv viel kaputtgefahren und abgeholzt. Gefühlt ein viertel dieses Waldstücks einfach mal für Jahrzehnte im Arsch.. und die meckern über unsere Singletrails.. die haben doch den letzten Schuss nicht gehört! 😡
Kann da evtl. mal jemand so ne Kamerafahrt machen? Einfach mal diese Verwüstung festhalten in ihrem riesen Ausmaß. Das kann man dann hochhalten, wenn mal wieder jemand Schweißausbrüche kriegt, weil ein Fahrrad auf einem 40cm Streifen Wald unterwegs is und gnadenlos die Welt zerstört.
_kopfschüttel_

Aber mal was anderes:
1. schade (aber kein Beinbruch), dass beim Ladies in der Mitte der steile Teil umgebaut wurde.. für mich war das immer ein Highlight =)
2. Noch nie war ich so froh conti Baron zu fahren, wie heute 😂 Reinste Matschtour auf dem Freifeld beim Ladies 😂
3. Ich hab eine Hälfte von so einem Bluetooth Kopfhörer gefunden.. wenn jemand was vermisst, einfach melden.


----------



## Muellbeutel (24. Februar 2021)

10 min feinste Unterhaltung.


----------



## RickStar (24. Februar 2021)

Waren bestimmt auch alles wir Mountainbiker:









						Wald in Deutschland: Noch nie sind so viele Bäume gestorben wie 2020
					

Monokulturen, Dürre, Borkenkäfer und dann auch noch Stürme: Den Wäldern in Deutschland geht es so schlecht wie nie. Ein neuer Zustandsbericht zeigt, dass nur ein Fünftel der Bäume eine intakte Krone hat.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## tmf_superhero (24. Februar 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> der dicke demlak hats mal wieder in den Deister geschafft... mir sind fast die Tränen gekommen, als ich vom Passparkplatz zum Annaturm gefahren bin. ca. 10-15 Harvester-Schneisen alleine auf der rechten Seite. Massiv viel kaputtgefahren und abgeholzt. Gefühlt ein viertel dieses Waldstücks einfach mal für Jahrzehnte im Arsch.. und die meckern über unsere Singletrails.. die haben doch den letzten Schuss nicht gehört! 😡
> Kann da evtl. mal jemand so ne Kamerafahrt machen? Einfach mal diese Verwüstung festhalten in ihrem riesen Ausmaß. Das kann man dann hochhalten, wenn mal wieder jemand Schweißausbrüche kriegt, weil ein Fahrrad auf einem 40cm Streifen Wald unterwegs is und gnadenlos die Welt zerstört.
> _kopfschüttel_


Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen ein Gespräch mit einem privaten Waldbesitzer.
Seine Aussagen waren:

Die Spuren der Harvester sind ihm auch ein Dorn im Auge.
Fahren auf befestigten Wegen ok
Fahren auf einem 40cm breiten Weg, nicht offiziell, Drohung mit Polizei und Beschlagnahmung vom Rad (ist klar....)
Sogar als Wanderer wird man ermahnt wenn man Abseits der Hauptwege im Wald spazieren geht. Da hört es für mich persönlich auf. In Zeiten von Corona bin ich froh wenn ich die Hauptwege meiden kann, weil mir diese einfach zu überfüllt sind.
Du kannst dich über die Schäden der Harvester beschweren wie du willst. Aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht und dem Schutz vor Krankheiten (Borkenkäfer etc..) wird es so etwas immer geben. Sich darüber zu ärgern macht wenig Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Februar 2021)

Nicht bei uns
Lokalzeit OWL | 23.02.2021 - Lokalzeit OWL - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR
Ab 06:52


----------



## TheTomminator (25. Februar 2021)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären worum es in dem Beitrag eigentlich geht? Ist das Problem jetzt ausschließlich bei "gebauten Strecken" oder geht es auch um "naturbelassene Trails"?

Wenn hier jetzt aber feste Wege mit befestigten Wegen gleichgesetzt wird, dann ist das ja faktisch ein Verbot des Mountainbike-Sports, was ja sogar olympisch ist.

Vieleicht mal als Idee, vieleicht könnte man ja eine Art Fond bilden, in den aktive Mountainbiker pauschal oder nutzungsabhängis eine Waldnutzungs- und Pflegegebühr entrichten, und im gegenzug auf Trails fahren durfen und in geeigneten bereichen ein Trailnetz auch anlegen, bzw. einfahren dürfen. Das ließe sich vieleicht über Flächenquoten regeln.
Von den Gebühren wird dann eine art Pacht an die Waldbesitzer umgelegt und ggf können dann auch Forstämter einen Teil bekommen. Wenn jeder Biker dann vieleicht 50 Euro im Jahr zahlt kommt da sicherlich eine ganze Menge zusammen und wir sind dann vermutlich bei vielen Förstern und Waldbesitzern sehr gern gesehen Gäste.

Eigentlich ist es aber sehr traurig, wie viel Wald in Privatbesitz ist, und dass es völlig legal ist, dass dieser durch Monokulturen, Holzernte, Jagd, etc. so zugrunde gerichtet wird, dass kaum noch ein gesunder Baum dort steht. Und klar, der böse Mountainbiker...
Und dann soll das Erholung sein auf einem dieser befestigten Forststraßen seine Zeit zu verbringen. Diese befestigten Wege sind natürlich nicht mir einerm Trail vergleichbar, was die "Schädigung" des Waldes angeht. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum das Recht eines Holzwirtes mehr wiegen soll als mein recht den einzigen Sport zu treiben, der in der Lage ist mich von Rückenschmerzen zu befreien. Auch weis ich nicht warum Holzernte wichtiger ist als der Mountainbikesport. Da sollte man mal drüber nachdenken, wo da der Unterschied besteht, wenn auch dem Holz beispielsweise ein Saunafass gebaut wird, eine Apfelsinenkiste oder ein Werbeprospekt.

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist unsere Welt leider bei genauerer Betrachtung durch und durch, ich sag mal, korrupt. Daher die Idee einfach mal mitzubieten. Vieleicht kann auch die Bikeindustrie mal was für Ihre Kunden tun.


----------



## jammerlappen (25. Februar 2021)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Kann mir mal jemand erklären worum es in dem Beitrag eigentlich geht? Ist das Problem jetzt ausschließlich bei "gebauten Strecken" oder geht es auch um "naturbelassene Trails"?
> 
> Wenn hier jetzt aber feste Wege mit befestigten Wegen gleichgesetzt wird, dann ist das ja faktisch ein Verbot des Mountainbike-Sports, was ja sogar olympisch ist.
> 
> ...


Die Idee ist toll. Die knapp 8 mrd Menschen, die da vorher drauf gekommen waren, scheiterten bislang daran, dass die Waldbesitzer denken, der Wald ist nur für Waldbesitzer...


----------



## tmf_superhero (26. Februar 2021)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Vieleicht mal als Idee, vieleicht könnte man ja eine Art Fond bilden, in den aktive Mountainbiker pauschal oder nutzungsabhängis eine Waldnutzungs- und Pflegegebühr entrichten, und im gegenzug auf Trails fahren durfen und in geeigneten bereichen ein Trailnetz auch anlegen, bzw. einfahren dürfen. Das ließe sich vieleicht über Flächenquoten regeln.


Die Idee ist gut, die Waldbesitzer sehen das aber anders. Wenn mit Polizei gedroht wird, dann sind die Waldbesitzer meilenweit von diesem Ziel entfernt. Wenn es klappen würde, wer soll diese Strecken bauen ?
Wo soll die Grenze gezogen werden, was und wieviel gebaut werden darf ?



TheTomminator schrieb:


> Von den Gebühren wird dann eine art Pacht an die Waldbesitzer umgelegt und ggf können dann auch Forstämter einen Teil bekommen. Wenn jeder Biker dann vieleicht 50 Euro im Jahr zahlt kommt da sicherlich eine ganze Menge zusammen und wir sind dann vermutlich bei vielen Förstern und Waldbesitzern sehr gern gesehen Gäste.


Lokale Vereine wie die Deisterfreunde bilden und als Ansprechpartner fungieren. Es wird bestimmt private Waldbesitzer geben, die Trails dulden und akzeptieren. Das finde ich auch sehr löblich. Aber nicht jeder hat so eine Einstellung.


----------



## MirkoW (26. Februar 2021)

Hi, 
war gestern oder heute schon wer im Deister unterwegs und kann mir sagen wie grad die Bodenverhältnisse sind? 
..auf der Verpoorten, Vendetta, Hellsklamm-Seite wäre interessant 

Will morgen dort hin...


----------



## damianfromhell (26. Februar 2021)

MirkoW schrieb:


> Hi,
> war gestern oder heute schon wer im Deister unterwegs und kann mir sagen wie grad die Bodenverhältnisse sind?
> ..auf der Verpoorten, Vendetta, Hellsklamm-Seite wäre interessant
> 
> Will morgen dort hin...


War gestern Abend dort unterwegs. Verpoorten ist top gewesen, Chainsaw war auch gut bis auf die Stelle mit den Stämmen drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2021)

Vorlage - 4162 (IV) BDs - Entwicklungspotentiale des Natur- und Naherholungsraumes Deister (hannit.de)


----------



## damianfromhell (3. März 2021)

Wäre ja mal was wenn man dadurch die Waldbesitzer bzw Pächter an den runden Tisch zwingen könnte und einen Dialog führen könnte. 

Am besten wäre auch eine Aufforstung als Mischwald. Alles andere erscheint mir als Augenwischerei zu gunsten der Forstwirtschaft


----------



## demlak (3. März 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Vorlage - 4162 (IV) BDs - Entwicklungspotentiale des Natur- und Naherholungsraumes Deister (hannit.de)


Das zu lesen ist ein Wechselbad der Gefühle..


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. März 2021)

Interessant finde ich, daß die Region die erfundenen Geschichten aus der qualitativ hochwertigen Lokalpresse einfach übernimmt. 
Scheinbar ohne mal nachzufragen, was davon stimmt. 
Und was ist mit der Studie, die vor ein paar Jahren gemacht wurde und bewiesen hat, dass Mountainbiken naturverträglich ist? Vergessen? Oder verdrängt? 
Statt dessen wird mindestens nochmal soviel Geld für die nächste Studie ausgegeben. Scheint ein lukratives Konzept zu sein. 
Von dem Geld Trails bauen, das wäre eine echte Lösung gewesen. 
Man kann nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Evel Knievel (3. März 2021)

Und E-Bikes verbieten wirkt jetzt schon so retro.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2021)

Studien sind ja auch "nur" gekaufte Meinungen.
Wenn das Ergebnis nicht zur Frage paßt, macht man noch eine.
Was nichts kostet, ist nicht wert - also kann man nicht einfach seine Partner fragen.
Einfach trails bauen wäre die Anerkennung der kostenlosen Antwort. Wir bemühen uns - im Sinne aller - mitreden zu können und schauen mal was 2025 dann kommt.


Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich, daß die Region die erfundenen Geschichten aus der qualitativ hochwertigen Lokalpresse einfach übernimmt.
> Scheinbar ohne mal nachzufragen, was davon stimmt.
> Und was ist mit der Studie, die vor ein paar Jahren gemacht wurde und bewiesen hat, dass Mountainbiken naturverträglich ist? Vergessen? Oder verdrängt?
> Statt dessen wird mindestens nochmal soviel Geld für die nächste Studie ausgegeben. Scheint ein lukratives Konzept zu sein.
> ...


----------



## damianfromhell (3. März 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Studien sind ja auch "nur" gekaufte Meinungen.
> Wenn das Ergebnis nicht zur Frage paßt, macht man noch eine.
> Was nichts kostet, ist nicht wert - also kann man nicht einfach seine Partner fragen.
> Einfach trails bauen wäre die Anerkennung der kostenlosen Antwort. Wir bemühen uns - im Sinne aller - mitreden zu können und schauen mal was 2025 dann kommt.


Das mit den Studien halte ich für eine gewagte These.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. März 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Das mit den Studien halte ich für eine gewagte These.


Nö....du fragst was und bezahlst für eine Aussage mit Fazit.
Du kaufst nicht deine Wunschmeinung


----------



## damianfromhell (3. März 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nö....du fragst was und bezahlst für eine Aussage mit Fazit.
> Du kaufst nicht deine Wunschmeinung


Stimmt nicht. Zumindest wenn es ein Forschungsinstitut ist. Das Problem ist also das was aus der Studie gemacht wird. Die Studie selbst ist neutral


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. März 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht. Zumindest wenn es ein Forschungsinstitut ist. Das Problem ist also das was aus der Studie gemacht wird. Die Studie selbst ist neutral


Die Studien sind so neutral, wie die Frage, die untersucht wird, gestellt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (3. März 2021)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Die Studien sind so neutral, wie die Frage, die untersucht wird, gestellt wird.


Jain, meine Freundin behandelt das Thema ziemlich erfolgreich. Philosophie und so. Ein Seriöses Forschungsinstitut hat die Intention möglichst Neutral ran zu gehen. Genau da liegt aber der Knackpunkt. Jeder Wissenschaftler hat ja den Codex neutral zu sein aber leider ist auch jeder Wissenschaftler nur ein Mensch. Gerade im Gesundheitswesen kann ich zumindest sagen das es dort Institute gibt die das entsprechend behandeln.


----------



## jammerlappen (4. März 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Jain, meine Freundin behandelt das Thema ziemlich erfolgreich. Philosophie und so. Ein Seriöses Forschungsinstitut hat die Intention möglichst Neutral ran zu gehen. Genau da liegt aber der Knackpunkt. Jeder Wissenschaftler hat ja den Codex neutral zu sein aber leider ist auch jeder Wissenschaftler nur ein Mensch. Gerade im Gesundheitswesen kann ich zumindest sagen das es dort Institute gibt die das entsprechend behandeln.











						Forschung, Fake und faule Tricks - Die ganze Doku | ARTE
					

Ob Asbest, CO2-Emissionen, 5G oder Corona: Im immer hitzigeren Ringen um die Wahrheit kommt der Wissenschaft die fragwürdige Rolle des Meinungsmachers zu, und dazu wird sie nach Belieben beeinflusst, manipuliert und untergraben. Die Reportage zeigt anhand mehrerer großer Umwelt- und...




					www.arte.tv


----------



## damianfromhell (4. März 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Forschung, Fake und faule Tricks - Die ganze Doku | ARTE
> 
> 
> Ob Asbest, CO2-Emissionen, 5G oder Corona: Im immer hitzigeren Ringen um die Wahrheit kommt der Wissenschaft die fragwürdige Rolle des Meinungsmachers zu, und dazu wird sie nach Belieben beeinflusst, manipuliert und untergraben. Die Reportage zeigt anhand mehrerer großer Umwelt- und...
> ...


Wie gesagt ich kann nur für Medizinehtik sprechen. Für die anderen Themen wo es um viel Lobby geht kommt das durchaus vor und ist leider auch kein Geheimnis. 


Gerade mal rüber geflogen. Die Forschung wird gezielt gestört durch anzweifeln usw. Die Forscher selbst haben aber wie gesagt die Intention möglichst Objektiv und frei von Emotionen abzuliefern


----------



## jammerlappen (4. März 2021)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich kann nur für Medizinehtik sprechen. Für die anderen Themen wo es um viel Lobby geht kommt das durchaus vor und ist leider auch kein Geheimnis.
> 
> 
> Gerade mal rüber geflogen. Die Forschung wird gezielt gestört durch anzweifeln usw. Die Forscher selbst haben aber wie gesagt die Intention möglichst Objektiv und frei von Emotionen abzuliefern


Guck es dir an, verkleinert den Interpretationsspielraum erheblich...


----------



## damianfromhell (4. März 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> Guck es dir an, verkleinert den Interpretationsspielraum erheblich...


Hab ich vor.  Finde das Thema absolut spannend. Alleine schon weil meine Holde eben auch Vorträge über solche Sachen hält


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. März 2021)

Ich stelle mal weiter Links zu Artikeln zum selbst lesen hier rein.
Nur soviel: Beharrlichkeit scheint Früchte zu tragen.
Dein Verein am runden Tisch dabei  
con-nect.de - Calenberger Online News: CDU will keine Kleinstaaterei bei Entwicklung des Deisters (con-nect.de)


----------



## demlak (4. März 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Vorlage - 4162 (IV) BDs - Entwicklungspotentiale des Natur- und Naherholungsraumes Deister (hannit.de)


Die Sitzung ist übrigens öffentlich. Und es gibt eine "Fragen von Einwohnerinnen und Einwohnern"-Runde.

Man könnte z.B. Fragen: 
Die Aussage, dass im Deister Zitat: "*mehrere Hundert *illegale Wege, Pfade und Trails" *angelegt* wurden - also damit *zusätzlich* zum schon vorhandenen Wegenetz existieren sollen - dient als Begründung neben den bereits vorhandenen Studien zum Thema "Mountainbiken in Wäldern" eine weitere Studie für 150.000 Euro zu finanzieren. Bei solch einer Belastung für die Steuerzahler, stellt sich die Frage, auf welcher Informationsquelle diese harsche Aussage stammt und wie parteiisch diese Informationsquelle einzuordnen ist? Die Zitat "Navigationssysteme" (vermutl. sind hier einschlägige Apps und Internetseiten gemeint) die uns Mountainbikern bekannt sind, geben solche überbordenden Zahlen nicht her, nachdem man die Hunderten Rennradstrecken des legalen Wegenetze aus der Zahl der angezeigten Strecken rausrechnet.


----------



## weasley (11. März 2021)

Weiß jemand wie man an der Sitzung zur Vorlage 4162 teilnehmen kann?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2021)

weasley schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man an der Sitzung zur Vorlage 4162 teilnehmen kann?


Dazu gibt es keine Hinweise auf der Regionsseite

Die Sitzung war am 09.03.2021
Als nächsten wird das Thema im Regionsausschuss am 16.03.2021 behandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (11. März 2021)

War jemand dort und kann berichten? Bin neugierig.


----------



## weasley (11. März 2021)

Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn jemand vom Verein sich das vor Ort anhört....?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (11. März 2021)

weasley schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht wenn jemand vom Verein sich das vor Ort anhört....?


Wenig hilfreich - meine ich. Es wird ja nur beschlossen, den Antrag 150.000,-€ für 4 Jahre bereit zu stellen zur Regionsversammlung zuzulassen.
Dort werden dann zwischen 80 und 120 solcher Anträge abgestimmt.
Eine Debatte erwarte ich dort nicht.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (12. März 2021)

Was allgemeines zu den Sitzungen der Region Hannover
Ich habe mal nachgefragt:

Die Sitzungen sind öffentlich
Termine und Themen stehen auf der HP
Eine Anmeldung bei "Sitzungsbetreuer" (unter 0511-616-0 erfragen) ist gewünscht
Dann im Gebäude Corona-konform mit sicherem Sitzplatz (AHA Regeln, Desinfektion etc)


----------



## hw_doc (14. März 2021)

Gestern war ein Artikel in der Gratispresse - sogar mit Kommentar von Mirko Haendel von den deisterfreunden:





Auf den eigentlichen Zustand vom Wald (im ökologischen Sinn) wird aber eher nicht eingegangen.
Ich hätte gerne noch erfahren, in welchem Kontext das zu meinem Eindruck und dem Opener-Artikel zu diesem Faden steht:






						„Unsere Wälder sind krank”: Besorgniserregende Ergebnisse der Waldzustandserhebung 2020
					

„Unsere Wälder sind krank”: Besorgniserregende Ergebnisse der Waldzustandserhebung 2020  Wie geht es den Wäldern in Deutschland? Wer in den letzten Jahren mal an der frischen Luft war, der wird festgestellt haben: Es sieht eher schlecht aus. Die Ergebnisse der Waldzustandserhebung 2020...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. März 2021)

Dann hätte man vielleicht eingestehen müssen, daß das Mountainbiken überhaupt kein Problem für die Natur ist. So wie vor ein paar Jahren in der Untersuchung durch die Region Hannover festgestellt wurde.
Aber mit so einem negativen Ergebnis, aus Forst- und Jägersicht, kann diese Lobby natürlich schlecht leben. Da hackt man lieber auf gewohnten Feindbildern rum,statt Fehler aus der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart einzugestehen.
Die Zukunft sieht wohl nicht besser aus, wenn man weiter krampfhaft versucht, mit dem Wald Geld zu verdienen.
Diese Art der Ausnutzung von Bürgern und der Natur lässt sich auch beliebig auf andere Themen übertragen. Gesundheit, Energie, Wasser... Privatisierung lässt grüßen.
Das eigentlich Bedenkliche daran ist, dass die Politik mittlerweile gefühlt nur noch für Lobbyisten arbeitet und nicht mehr für den Bürger. Von einigen positiven Beispielen mal abgesehen, die sich aber sehr in Grenzen halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (14. März 2021)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Dann hätte man vielleicht eingestehen müssen, daß das Mountainbiken überhaupt kein Problem für die Natur ist. So wie vor ein paar Jahren in der Untersuchung durch die Region Hannover festgestellt wurde.
> Aber mit so einem negativen Ergebnis, aus Forst- und Jägersicht, kann diese Lobby natürlich schlecht leben. Da hackt man lieber auf gewohnten Feindbildern rum,statt Fehler aus der Vergangenheit und Gegenwart einzugestehen.
> Die Zukunft sieht wohl nicht besser aus, wenn man weiter krampfhaft versucht, mit dem Wald Geld zu verdienen.
> Diese Art der Ausnutzung von Bürgern und der Natur lässt sich auch beliebig auf andere Themen übertragen. Gesundheit, Energie, Wasser... Privatisierung lässt grüßen.
> Das eigentlich Bedenkliche daran ist, dass die Politik mittlerweile gefühlt nur noch für Lobbyisten arbeitet und nicht mehr für den Bürger. Von einigen positiven Beispielen mal abgesehen, die sich aber sehr in Grenzen halten.


Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch in der forstwirtschaftlichen Nutzung des Waldes und unserem Sport!
Wir fahren die Setzlinge nicht platt, dann muss sich keiner Sorgen um die Bäume machen. Alle anderen Argumente mögen in Einzelfällen relevant sein (Steiler Hang, besondere Böden oä), aber in der Masse eher in die Rubrik fallen: ich möchte alleine bestimmen dürfen. Wenn ich lese, dass es nur mit Kompromissen gehe, ist das schon ein ziemlich weitgehendes Entgegenkommen der MTB-Lobby, wie ich finde.


----------



## hw_doc (15. März 2021)

Ich sehe auch nicht, wo da ein Trail wehtun oder den Wald bzw. Förster vom Wiederaufforsten abhalten sollte. Für die Schäden kann "der Biker" sicherlich nichts bzw. nur in verschwindend geringen Fällen. Eigentlich sollte da nur die Haftungsfrage Thema sein - aber auch dazu gibt es ja Lösungsansätze.


----------



## exto (18. März 2021)

Moin!

Ich hab nach langer Zeit Mal wieder hier reingelesen. Eines Eindrucks kann ich mich nicht erwehren: "... und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier!"

Schön, dass ihr der Ignoranz mit so viel Beharrlichkeit entgegen tretet 👍


----------



## Iron-Mike (28. März 2021)

Habe grade den Leserbrief gelesen und mich gefreut. Er bringt es auf den Punkt und es ist schön, dass auch die Mountainbiker sich mal äußern dürfen. 

Ist der Verfasser hier im Forum?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. März 2021)

Sympathisanten auch außerhalb der "Region Hannover"
Guten Statement


----------



## demlak (29. März 2021)

Was macht die Schreiberin Andrea Göttling eigentlich beruflich? =)


----------



## damianfromhell (29. März 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> Was macht die Schreiberin Andrea Göttling eigentlich beruflich? =)


Ich würde vermuten sie ist Redakteurin bei der Schaumburger? (Zumindest wenn ich das Blatt richtig deute wo das abgedruckt ist)


----------



## demlak (29. März 2021)

Du hast die Ironie nicht verstanden =)


----------



## damianfromhell (29. März 2021)

demlak schrieb:


> Du hast die Ironie nicht verstanden =)


Des okay😁


----------



## Martin31008 (29. März 2021)

Heute an der Streitbuche habe ich gesehen, da wurden tatsächlich jede Menge neue Fichten gepflanzt...

Tolle Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benclimb (29. März 2021)

Neues Futter für den Borkenkäfer und keine Antwort auf die Klimaänderung. Daran sieht man, dass es immer noch nur um schnell nachwachsenden Profit geht.
Andererseits: In Fichtenwäldern sind Trails leichter zu pflegen weil kein Laub im Herbst!


----------



## Muellbeutel (29. März 2021)

Gaaaanz sicher, dass es Fichten und keine z.B. Douglasien sind? Naja dann.... war das Pflanzgut immerhin günstig.


----------



## Martin31008 (30. März 2021)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Gaaaanz sicher, dass es Fichten und keine z.B. Douglasien sind? Naja dann.... war das Pflanzgut immerhin günstig.


Nein ganz sicher nicht aber wie wahrscheinlich es ist dass sich an alten Gepflogenheiten etwas ändert?

Vor allen Dingen waren da nicht mal so blaue Pins drauf, dass die Rehe die Knospen nicht ab fressen


----------



## RickStar (31. März 2021)

Die Pflanzen angeblich 3 verschiedene Baumarten auf den Flaechen.
Monokulturen wollen sie ausschliessen.
Trotzdem ist es eine Aufforstung, die natuerlich 'Profit orientiert' ist. Also auch weiterhin nix mit 'echtem' Wald zu tun hat.
Der Deister ist nunmal ein (fast) reiner Forst. Sprich: Wirtschaftsobjekt und muss daher Geld einbringen..


----------



## weasley (31. März 2021)

Stand heute in der Bike 05/2021

Weitere Abfahren sollen folgen...wer weiß was?


----------



## Evel Knievel (1. April 2021)

Das Gleiche stand vor 2 Jahren schon in der Freeride Bravo. 
Die schreiben auch nix Neues.


----------



## Muellbeutel (1. April 2021)

"Sollen", nicht "werden".


----------



## RickStar (18. April 2021)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG!!

DIE VEREINSSTRECKEN SIND GESPERRT:








						Kultusminister Tonne: „Das Ziel heißt Szenario A an allen Schulen“
					

Region. In einer Videokonferenz der Kultusministerkonferenz (KMK) haben die Länder einvernehmlich das Ziel formuliert, das Schuljahr 2021/2022 nach den Sommerferien im vollständigen Regelbetrieb zu beginnen. Niedersachsens Kultusminister Grant Hendrik Tonne begrüßt diese Position und das...




					www.con-nect.de


----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. April 2021)

Es geht weiter...

Der Deister als Naturpark: Wie kann das funktionieren? | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Studio Hannover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (21. April 2021)

Die Pressemitteilung zu unserer JHV

con-nect.de - Calenberger Online News: „Deisterfreunde“ wachsen stark wie nie - Langjährige Vorsitzende treten ab (con-nect.de)


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (23. April 2021)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Heute an der Streitbuche habe ich gesehen, da wurden tatsächlich jede Menge neue Fichten gepflanzt...
> 
> Tolle Idee...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1238691


Ich bin gestern mal wieder den Dirty Dancing gefahren und habe dabei gemerkt, dass im mittleren Teil, wo letztes Jahr rasiert wurde, ebenfalls neue Nadelbäume angesetzt wurden. Merkwürdiger Weise nur (!!!) direkt auf dem Trail.


----------



## benclimb (23. April 2021)

Kann man drumherum fahren?


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (23. April 2021)

Ja, das eh. Die Setzlinge sind grad 20-30 cm groß. Ist nur wirklich sehr auffällig, dass auf der gesamten Fläche nur auf dem Trail gepflanzt wurde.


----------



## Muellbeutel (23. April 2021)

Also vernichten Mountainbiker im Anschluss quasi den gesamten neu angepflanzten Jungbaumbestand. Es lebe die Statistik.


----------



## demlak (23. April 2021)

Bitte direkt Fotos von sowas machen..

und Rechnung an den Forstwirt für die Vorarbeit schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjarne_0815 (23. April 2021)

Aufgenommen heute.


----------



## freetourer (23. April 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1256779
> Aufgenommen heute.



Umpflanzen?


----------



## N1mrod (23. April 2021)

Ist auch so in der Osnabrücker Gegend (Hüggel, Dörenberg). Habe ich schon fast den Eindruck das ist eine abgesprochene Maßnahme damit man nachher auf konkrete Schäden hinweisen kann bzw. die "nicht-Zustimmung" zum betreten dokumentiert hat


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (23. April 2021)

Ich meine in irgendeiner Insta Story aus dem bayrischen Raum neulich auch so ein Blödsinn gesehen zu haben. Aber dieses Setzlinge im gerodeten Bereich auf den Trail setzen ist die Kirsche auf dem Scheißhaufen


----------



## tmf_superhero (23. April 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1256779
> Aufgenommen heute.


Das ist ja genial bzw. das wird ja immer besser 
Ob der Boden geeignet ist um Fichten anzupflanzen ? Der Boden ist doch nach dem Sommer dicht wie Beton.


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. April 2021)

Da ich als Mountainbiker Bäume liebe, empfinde ich es als Provokation, mich zum überfahren derselben zu zwingen.
Eigentlich nur noch komplett bescheuert.


----------



## RickStar (23. April 2021)

Ich ueberlege, morgen ne Schaufel ans Bike zu schrauben.
Dann kann ich die Baeumchen aus- und schoen am Rand entlang wieder einbuddeln.
Benenne dann den/die Trails um - bekommen dann den Namenszusatz ' -Allee' :-D


----------



## Muellbeutel (23. April 2021)

RickStar schrieb:


> Ich ueberlege, morgen ne Schaufel ans Bike zu schrauben.
> Dann kann ich die Baeumchen aus- und schoen am Rand entlang wieder einbuddeln.
> Benenne dann den/die Trails um - bekommen dann den Namenszusatz ' -Allee' :-D


Nimm ne Hacke


----------



## damianfromhell (23. April 2021)

RickStar schrieb:


> Ich ueberlege, morgen ne Schaufel ans Bike zu schrauben.
> Dann kann ich die Baeumchen aus- und schoen am Rand entlang wieder einbuddeln.
> Benenne dann den/die Trails um - bekommen dann den Namenszusatz ' -Allee' :-D


Allee ist gut😅✌


----------



## OfficerTux (25. April 2021)

RickStar schrieb:


> Ich ueberlege, morgen ne Schaufel ans Bike zu schrauben.
> Dann kann ich die Baeumchen aus- und schoen am Rand entlang wieder einbuddeln.
> Benenne dann den/die Trails um - bekommen dann den Namenszusatz ' -Allee' :-D


Eine (mir gänzlich unbekannte ) Person hat heute die Bäumchen ein paar cm zur Seite gesetzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (25. April 2021)

Haha, geilo!

Und nein: ich war es tatsaechlich nicht :-D


----------



## OfficerTux (25. April 2021)

Manche munkeln, dass der Autor selbst den Klappspaten geschwungen hat


----------



## OfficerTux (25. April 2021)

Ich verstehe aber auch nicht was sowas soll. Durch solche Aktionen vom Forst werden doch die Fronten nur noch mehr verhärtet.

Wir (also zumindest ich) wollen doch nur ein bisschen an der frischen Luft im Wald Spaß haben. Ich habe vollstes Verständnis dafür, dass in einem Nutzwald alle paar Jahre gerodet wird und dann Trails verschwinden. Baut man dann halt wieder auf.

Aber Äste auf die Wege werfen und Setzlinge mitten rein zu Pflanzen erzeugt doch nur Arbeit und Frust auf beiden Seiten.

Naja noch habe ich die Hoffnung auf friedliche Koexistenz nicht aufgegeben. "I have a dream..."


----------



## damianfromhell (25. April 2021)

Apropos Fronten, habe gerade einen Wanderer gesprochen am Ausgang 120er. Ist Mitglied in irgendeinem Ausschuss in Springe bezüglich des Deisters. Erzählte noch stolz das er beim NABU ist und es ja toll findet das die Deisterfreunde so bedacht mit der Situation umgehen. 

Das es nur drei offizielle Trails gibt verwundert ihn allerdings. 

Hab ihm dann mal gesteckt das sich vorallem die Forst bzw Waldbesitzer/Verwalter da schwer tun und es nicht an den Deisterfreunden hängt 😅 Er möchte das bei der nächsten Sitzung mal ansprechen das doch eine Kooperation und engere Zusammenarbeit wünschenswert ist ✌


----------



## tmf_superhero (25. April 2021)

OfficerTux schrieb:


> Ich verstehe aber auch nicht was sowas soll. Durch solche Aktionen vom Forst werden doch die Fronten nur noch mehr verhärtet.


Der Impuls wird wahrscheinlich von den Waldbesitzern gekommen sein. Die Forst wäre sofort mit einem Harvester rein gefahren (ist ja weiter unten passiert). Solche "Fusselarbeiten" machen die nicht. Das wird der Waldbesitzer / die Waldbesitzer selbst gewesen sein.


----------



## OfficerTux (25. April 2021)

Der Harvester war ja vor ein paar Monaten da, deshalb sieht es ja so trostlos dort aus 

Aber ich gebe zu ich habe keine Ahnung von den Verhältnissen zwischen Förstern und Waldbesitzern. Ich müsste mich da auch mal schlau machen, damit ich bei solchen Diskussionen nicht mit Halbwahrheiten um mich werfe.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (27. April 2021)

Am Donnerstag 29.04.21 findet die Sitzung des Bauausschusses der Gemeinde Wennigsen statt
Tagesordnung - SD.NET RIM 4 (ratsinfomanagement.net)

Themen u.a. : Bericht zum runden Tisch der Region Hannover und Sachstand Skateanlage
Hier kann man zusehen und im Chat auch Fragen stellen  Ausschuss für Bau, Planung und Umwelt on Vimeo


----------



## RickStar (30. April 2021)

Hey Roudy, all,

ich habe es gestern leider nicht geschafft, die Sitzung zu verfolgen.
Gibt es was neues/interessantes?

Merci!


----------



## jammerlappen (30. April 2021)

RickStar schrieb:


> Hey Roudy, all,
> 
> ich habe es gestern leider nicht geschafft, die Sitzung zu verfolgen.
> Gibt es was neues/interessantes?
> ...


Die Förster sind auf Trailforks und der Pumptrack wird (vorerst?) nicht abgerissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jammerlappen (30. April 2021)

🔜 Ü30 ab Samstag wieder geöffnet // Ladies Only noch gesperrt ⛔ // UPDATE
________

Wir öffnen ab Samstag, 01.05. testweise wieder den Ü30, bis dahin bitten wir Euch noch darum, Euch an die Sperrung zu halten. Einige Bereiche werden bis zum Wochenende von uns mit Begrenzungen und entsprechenden Sicherheitshinweisen versehen.

WICHTIG: Bitte haltet Euch an die Absperrungen, die Regeln und die Kontaktbeschränkungen. Schützt Euch und andere und vor allem: haltet Abstand voneinander, haltet Euch nicht an der Strecke und erst recht nicht in Gruppen auf. Viele Leute bedeuten ein höheres Risiko, auch draußen.
Wenn Ihr Euch ansteckt, steckt Ihr vielleicht auch Eure Freund*innen, Eltern und Verwandten an.

Nehmt Rücksicht aufeinander. Es ist voll auf den Strecken und nicht jede*r kennt sich auf dem Trail aus oder fährt wie ein Profi. Auf oder neben der Strecke stehen oder hochschieben ist ein Unfallrisiko für Euch selbst und andere.

Seid gute Vorbilder! Wir wollen alle dasselbe, also halten wir uns alle gemeinsam daran!

⚠️ Wir wollen es zwar vermeiden, müssen uns aber vorbehalten, den Trail jederzeit wieder zu sperren, wenn die Spielregeln nicht eingehalten werden. ⚠️


----------



## RickStar (30. April 2021)

Danke Dir.


----------



## Der_GruE (3. Mai 2021)

Was soll das denn bedeuten? Stacheldraht im Deister? Jemand mehr Info?


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Mai 2021)

Das kommt dabei raus, wenn man ständig in der Zeitung schreibt, wie das Rad fahren die komplette Natur zerstört und alle Tiere tötet.
Da fühlt man sich als Hilfsordnungshüter schonmal berufen einzugreifen und Menschenleben zu gefährden.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (4. Mai 2021)

Sowas kommt leider aber nicht vom Forst. 
das sind bestimmt diese Hobby Justiz Ingos die sowas abziehen. 
hab auch schon frustrierte Rentner gesehen die gelangweilt Stöcker und Äste in die trails ziehen. Warum können die sich wohl selbst nicht verraten. 
Maus offizieller Richtung ist’s wohl wahrscheinlicher das sie einfach Bäume drauf fällen.


----------



## Evel Knievel (4. Mai 2021)

Ein Förster macht sowas nicht, das ist klar.
Für einen Jagdpächter würde ich aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen.
War wohl ein frustrierter Rentner, der für Ordnung im Wald sorgen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RickStar (7. Mai 2021)

Und erneut ein sinnfreier Erguss der Online Medien. Eine Schlagzeile, die mit dem eigentlichen Artikel dann nur noch bedingt etwas zu tun hat. Willkommen bei der Dorf-BILD:






						con-nect.de - Calenberger Online News:
					






					www.con-nect.de


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Mai 2021)

RickStar schrieb:


> Und erneut ein sinnfreier Erguss der Online Medien. Eine Schlagzeile, die mit dem eigentlichen Artikel dann nur noch bedingt etwas zu tun hat. Willkommen bei der Dorf-BILD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diss-Connect
Hier ist der Quelltext:https://www.klosterkammer.de/ueber-...untainbiker-hinterlassen-schaeden-im-deister/


----------



## Martin31008 (7. Mai 2021)

Da sieht man das sie die Pflanzen genau auf den verdichteten Trail gesetzt haben...


----------



## Roudy-Radler (7. Mai 2021)

Besser recherchiert und geschrieben


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. Mai 2021)

Tja, Herr Schickhaus, es ist ganz einfach, die Schuld auf die Region zu schieben, wenn man selbst die letzten 17 Jahre überhaupt kein Interresse gezeigt hat, in irgendeiner Form an der Lösung eines Problems beizutragen.
17 Jahre jammern ist da viel einfacher.
Polizei regelt, natürlich. Die haben ja auch sonst nix zu tun.


----------



## weasley (28. Mai 2021)

Hat hier jemand Hintergründe?


----------



## jammerlappen (28. Mai 2021)

ja, der hatte den falschen oder keinen Anwalt


----------



## weasley (28. Mai 2021)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> ja, der hatte den falschen oder keinen Anwalt


Kennst du andere Urteile aus Nds die anders ausgegangen sind?


----------



## Evel Knievel (29. Mai 2021)

Der Richter ist wahrscheinlich Jäger.


----------



## LocoOno (31. Mai 2021)

Kurze Frage in die Runde, ist jemand am Donnerstag im Deister unterwegs? Bin nur einmal den Ü30 gefahren, aber ich glaube der Deister hat noch mehr zu bieten wenn ich hier so lese  (außer bäume aufm trail).

Schließe mich gern wo an oder fahre eine empfohlene Hausrunde nach. Alles von flow bis enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (31. Mai 2021)

Wo möchtest du denn starten?


----------



## LocoOno (1. Juni 2021)

Würd ich abhängig von den Trails machen  Schnüffel grad etwas in Strava rum bei ein paar Locals und versuche mir was zusammenzuklicken. Aber mit nem Local in Echt wäre es natürlich nochmal spaßiger


----------



## Muellbeutel (1. Juni 2021)

Kannst auch bei Trailforks schauen, 2/3 der trails sind drin.
Leider Donnerstag keine Zeit.

Bei Wennigsen / südlich der Passstr. eher wurzelige schnelle Strecken im Nadelwald, und die Vereinsstrecken. 
Richtung Norden / Barsinghausen eher im Buchenwald mit weniger Wurzeln (Lehmboden), dafür mit einigen etwas engeren, steinigen oder steileren Trails. 
Machst mit allem eine gute Entscheidung,


----------



## RickStar (2. Juni 2021)

Mal ein interessanter Bericht vom BR:





Fazit: MTB Reifen sind nicht schaedlicher als Wandershuhe, Wild wird nicht vertrieben, kommt Nachts aus Ihren Verstecken und huepft dann auch ueber die Trails.
Und was alle beteiligten sagen: Reden hilft 👍 

In diesem Sinne: bis bald im Wald 😄


----------



## LocoOno (3. Juni 2021)

Wenn wer heute Bock hat, bin ab 11:30 Uhr Pass Parkplatz. Lila Hardtail, hab mir paar Strecken zusammengeklickt auf Empfehlung zweier Locals (Y)


----------



## silent_silver (3. Juni 2021)

LocoOno schrieb:


> Wenn wer heute Bock hat, bin ab 11:30 Uhr Pass Parkplatz. Lila Hardtail, hab mir paar Strecken zusammengeklickt auf Empfehlung zweier Locals (Y)


Viel Spaß, bin nächste Woche gerne dabei


----------



## Stacked (1. Juli 2021)

SN vom 01.07.2021:




Man scheint um den Dialog bemüht.
Mal gucken auf wen die Scheriffs stoßen werden.


----------



## neonel (2. Juli 2021)

Stacked schrieb:


> SN vom 01.07.2021:
> ...
> Mal gucken auf wen die Scheriffs stoßen werden.


bestimmt zuerst auf 'nen Gast aus Brandenburg... Werde morgen mal nach zwei Jahren wieder bedeistert bei euch umherfahren.
Also liebe Locals: quatscht den Typen auf dem blauen AM  MIFA Hill 2000 Mondraker Vantage gern mal an


----------



## Ben9696 (11. Juli 2021)

Schöne Bedingungen heute, dachte eigentlich es würde alles sehr nass/matschig sein aber war okay. Die Lehmböden im südewestlichen Teil waren für mich allerdings grenzwertig (Racing Ray / Ralph).

Habe in grob beim Annaturm auf dem Kammtrail eine Sportbrille gefunden, klare Gläsen. Wer eine vermisst bitte mit Marke und Farbe des Gestells bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin31008 (22. August 2021)

HAZ von Montag:

Die Lage im Deister ist verfahren. Mit der Corona-Pandemie hat sich der Konflikt zwischen Waldbesitzern und Mountainbikern noch einmal verschärft. Zahlreiche Menschen haben den Sport für sich neu entdeckt. Die drei legalen Strecken im Wald sind oft überlaufen – und manchen zu langweilig. Abseits davon sind viele illegale Trails neu entstanden. Zuletzt standen sich die beiden Seiten weitgehend unversöhnlich gegenüber. Wenn die illegalen Touren reduziert werden sollten, müssten mehr legale Strecken her, argumentierten die Mountainbiker bisher. Die Waldbesitzer sahen es genau anders: Erst müssten sich die Sportler an die Regeln halten, dann könne man über mehr legale Routen reden.

Das war auch lange Zeit die Haltung der Region Hannover, die als Naturschutzbehörde für den Deister zuständig ist. Nun allerdings ist ein Strategiewechsel in Sicht. „Wir möchten mehr Trails entwickeln, aber zugleich härter werden, wenn es um Verstöße geht“, kündigt Sonja Papenfuß an, die Leiterin des Fachbereichs Umwelt bei der Region.

Folgen des Fehlverhaltens

Einen Vorgeschmack auf das härtere Vorgehen bekamen die Mountainbiker am vergangenen Sonnabend zu spüren. Ab etwa 9 Uhr sind Vertreter der Region mit Waldbesitzern und der Polizei – insgesamt ein Team von knapp 30 Personen – im Deister unterwegs, um mit Mountainbikern ins Gespräch zu kommen und auf die Folgen ihres Fehlverhaltens hinzuweisen. „Auf Bestrafungen haben wir erst einmal bewusst verzichtet“, erklärt Papenfuß.

Die Schäden lassen sich etwa im Revier von Ralph Weidner beobachten, der für die Niedersächsischen Landesforsten arbeitet. Der Fernsehturm im Deister ist Startpunkt von gleich drei illegalen Trails. An einer der Routen hat Weidner mal am Vatertag eine Wildkamera aufgestellt. In wenigen Stunden gingen ihm 57 Mountainbiker in die Fotofalle. In den Dauerzoff mit den Sportlern hat der Förster schon viel Zeit und Nerven investiert. Einfach wegsehen will er jedoch nicht. „Wenn ihnen die Strecke nicht passte, wurden einfach ein paar Bäume gefällt“, berichtet Weidner. Historische Wallanlagen aus dem 11. Jahrhundert, immerhin ein Bodendenkmal, würden für Abfahrten missbraucht.

„Bei diesem Baum ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis er abstirbt“, sagt Gunnar Meyer vom Team Naturschutz der Region, der den Förster begleitet. Die Wurzeln liegen frei, sie sind von den breiten Reifen der Mountainbiker stark beschädigt worden. Durch die Verdichtung des Bodens entstünden auch Bereiche, in denen kaum noch Wasser versickern könne. „Bei Starkregen würde das hier regelrecht herunterschießen“, sagt Meyer.

Deutliche Schäden im Wald

Kurz darauf sind das Surren von Reifen und das helle Pfeifen von Scheibenbremsen zu hören. Drei Mountainbiker haben sich für eine andere der drei illegalen Strecken am Fernsehturm entschieden. „Hallo! Das ist ein illegaler Trail“, ruft Meyer. „Ja, ja – und Tschüss!“ hallt es zurück. Und die Mountainbiker verschwinden im Gehölz. „Das heißt so viel wie: Leck mich doch!“, ärgert sich Förster Weidner.

Andere Gespräche laufen kons-truktiver ab. Auf dem großen Parkplatz am Nienstedter Pass, Startpunkt für viele der Mountainbiker, stoppt Christian Boele-Keimer zwei Sportler, die sich gerade nichts zuschulden kommen lassen haben. Der Leiter des Forstamts Saupark will jedoch auf die Probleme aufmerksam machen, die das illegale Fahren im Wald mit sich bringt und auch für seine Position werben. „Mit der Corona-Pandemie sind die illegalen Trails geradezu explodiert“, klagt er. Im Deister habe sich dadurch „stimmungsmäßig einiges geändert“ – und das nicht zum Guten, will Boele-Keimer damit sagen.

Was die Analyse der Lage angeht, gibt es viele Gemeinsamkeiten mit Michael Hasenheit, der schon seit 30 Jahren mit dem Mountainbike im Deister unterwegs ist. Auch er sei „erschrocken“ darüber, wie viele illegale Strecken zuletzt neu angelegt worden seien, sagt er. Schwarze Schafe gebe es aber immer. „Und man kann ja nicht den ganzen Deister absperren“, meint Hasenheit. Aus seiner Sicht müssten mehr legale Möglichkeiten geschaffen werden, um den Sport im Deister auszuüben.

Zwei legale Routen gibt es, dazu einen kleineren BMX-Parcours. „Die beiden Trails sind oft total überlaufen. Und es werden ganz sicher nicht weniger Mountainbiker“, fürchtet Hasenheit. Benötigt würden deshalb drei bis vier zusätzliche legale Trails, schätzt er. „Auf lange Sicht wäre das sicher günstiger, als den ganzen Deister zu kontrollieren“, ergänzt Michael Förtsch, der an diesem Sonnabend mit Hasenheit im Deister unterwegs ist.

Ranger sollen aufklären

Laut Fachbereichsleiterin Papenfuß will die Region ein neues Gesamtkonzept für den Deister entwickeln, in dem auch das Thema Mountainbiken behandelt werden soll. Eine Option könnte sein, das Waldgebiet zum Naturpark zu erklären – wie das Steinhuder Meer. Dann gebe es mehr Möglichkeiten, die verschiedenen Nutzungen besser zu lenken und etwa besondere Zonen für den Mountainbikesport und das Wandern auszuweisen. Zudem denkt die Region über den Einsatz von Rangern nach, die zum einen aufklären, zum anderen auch Verstöße ahnden sollen. Bisher hat die Verwaltung keine Ordnungsstrafen verhängt, und die Polizei kann nur eingreifen, wenn Unfälle oder Sachbeschädigungen angezeigt wurden.

„Alle müssen sich bewegen“, findet Umweltdezernentin Christine Karasch (CDU). Sie stellt auch klar: „Wir müssen aus der Drohkulisse heraus“. Allerdings müsse es auch seitens der Mountainbiker „Unterstützung gegen die illegalen Trails“ geben. Die Region Hannover setzt dabei auf die Kooperation mit dem Mountainbikerverein Deisterfreunde, der bereits mehr als 800 Mitglieder hat und die drei legalen Strecken betreibt.

Bereitschaft bei den Bikern?

Erleichtert werden könnte die Zusammenarbeit auch durch die Wahl eines neuen Vorstands im Frühjahr. Vor allem der langjährige Vorsitzende, der Anwalt Oliver Reich, war für einige Waldbesitzer eine Reizfigur. Der alte Vorstand habe „gute Arbeit“ geleistet, „aber wir verfolgen eine etwas andere Philosophie“, betont der neue zweite Vorsitzende Alexander Diemert. Ein Signal, dass er es ernst meint, hat der neue Vorstand gesendet, indem er auf Facebook kürzlich mit deutlichen Worten dazu aufrief, im Wald keine illegalen Trails anzulegen. „Die meisten Mountainbiker sind ganz harmlose Menschen, die einfach in der Natur Spaß haben wollen“, sagt Diemert. „Und das wollen sie auch im Einklang mit den Gesetzen.“


----------



## damianfromhell (22. August 2021)

Mit dem Harvester den halben Wald zerschießen aber die Radfahrer sind schuldig? Sorry aber des ist iwie wenig glaubwürdig


----------



## Ben9696 (23. August 2021)

Bin ja nicht "purer" MTB Fahrer aber bei meiner letzten Tour westlich vom Nienstedter Pass waren die Wege / Trails teilweise dermaßen durch die Harvester zerbombt mit 05cm Furchen. Aber gut, man muss ja das Holz holen und Geld verdienen bevor der Käfer es kaputt macht.


----------



## einfachfabian (23. August 2021)

der Wald zum Deister & Süntel sieht furchtbar aus. Allerdings ist das ja nun auch keine Legitimation dafür, dass jeder macht was er will


----------



## demlak (23. August 2021)

Aber es ist ein Zeugnis für lächerliche "Argumentationsketten" seitens "der Anderen"


----------



## Evel Knievel (23. August 2021)

"Alle müssen sich bewegen." Das hat Frau Karasch schon richtig erkannt.
Die privaten Waldbesitzer haben es allerdings in den letzten 20 Jahren nur geschafft sich über Radfahrer zu beschweren. Von Bewegung kann ich da nix erkennen.
Die Deisterfreunde gibt es auch schon fast 10 Jahre. Mehr Strecken, die dem Bedarf entsprechen, allerdings nicht. Aber reden kostet ja nix.
Wenn man mit ansieht, in welche Lethargie dieses Land verfällt, wenn es um politische und dem Bedarf von Bürgern entsprechende Entscheidungen geht, schwankt man nur noch zwischen Traurigkeit und Wut.
Egal ob Schwimmbäder, Schulsport, Maut, Masken, Massentierhaltung, Kabul...
Kann man ewig so weitermachen. 
Stattdessen werden Jugendliche kriminalisiert, die Sport in Eigenregie machen.
Funtionierende Strukturen gibt es scheinbar nur noch bei der Lobbyarbeit. Traurig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (23. August 2021)

Und sich öffentlich negativ über den alten Vorstand auszulassen, der hunderte Stunden ehrenamtlich gearbeitet hat?
Boah, wie peinlich...


----------



## jamaiko (23. August 2021)

Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, dass die HAZ einmal im Monat copy paste macht


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (7. September 2021)

Und ein weiterer Traum von Artikel. Hier wurde wieder richtig gute Laune verbreitet.









						Nutzung illegaler Mountainbike-Trails steigt rasant
					

LANDKREIS (jb). Immer mehr Mountainbiker zieht es an die Hänge des Deisters. Das teilten die Niedersächsischen Landesforsten in einer Pressemitteilung...



					www.schaumburger-wochenblatt.de


----------



## Hanswurschtl (7. September 2021)

Entweder hinken mindestens einen Lockdown hinterher oder sie haben die Worte "fällt" und "steigt" durcheinandergebracht.


----------



## Evel Knievel (7. September 2021)

Leider ist der Artikel einfach eine Lüge. Der Förster, der mit den Deisterfreunden zusammen arbeitet, ist in seinem Revier komplett zufrieden. Es gibt dort die 3 offiziellen Strecken und ansonsten keine Trails. 
Das ist bei den anderen Förstern natürlich nicht so. Man ist dann unzufrieden und kriminalisiert die Radfahrer über die Medien. Da kommt auch die eine oder andere Unwahrheit schon mal locker über die Lippen. 
Ich frage mich nur langsam, wie unabhängig Journalismus ist, wenn man Aussagen einfach übernimmt ohne jegliche Recherche. 
Noch ein kleiner Tipp an die anderen Waldbesitzer. Das Leben kann ganz einfach sein, wenn man mit den Deisterfreunden kooperiert.


----------



## demlak (7. September 2021)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur langsam, wie unabhängig Journalismus ist, wenn man Aussagen einfach übernimmt ohne jegliche Recherche.


Wenn man die Systematik kennt, kann man sie für sich nutzen =)


----------



## jammerlappen (7. September 2021)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Leider ist der Artikel einfach eine Lüge. Der Förster, der mit den Deisterfreunden zusammen arbeitet, ist in seinem Revier komplett zufrieden. Es gibt dort die 3 offiziellen Strecken und ansonsten keine Trails.
> Das ist bei den anderen Förstern natürlich nicht so. Man ist dann unzufrieden und kriminalisiert die Radfahrer über die Medien. Da kommt auch die eine oder andere Unwahrheit schon mal locker über die Lippen.
> Ich frage mich nur langsam, wie unabhängig Journalismus ist, wenn man Aussagen einfach übernimmt ohne jegliche Recherche.
> Noch ein kleiner Tipp an die anderen Waldbesitzer. Das Leben kann ganz einfach sein, wenn man mit den Deisterfreunden kooperiert.


Hättest Du Dir den Podcast angehört, würdest Du Dich nicht mehr fragen, warum die Zeitungen auf der Seite der Forsten sind:








						Peter Wohlleben: „In zehn Jahren ist jeder zweite Baum verloren“ – Wie kann ich den Wald schützen?
					

Listen to this episode from FAZ Podcast für Deutschland on Spotify. Der Förster und Bestsellerautor Peter Wohlleben nimmt uns mit auf einen Spaziergang in den Wald. Dort sprechen wir mit ihm darüber, warum Nadelbäume hier so heimisch sind wie Kokospalmen, warum wir beim Schutz der Wälder in die...




					open.spotify.com


----------



## Ben9696 (8. September 2021)

Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis mehr für die Waldseite, der vermeidliche Schaden der durch die illegalen MTB Strecken entsteht ist absolut neglierbar. Es baut dort ja keiner mehr dicke Anlieger / Sprünge und bewegt die gesamte Erde...

Nervt mich unendlich überall diese Verbote / Einschränkungen, gestern habe ich als REWE Kunde ein Knöllchen von Fair-parken über 25EUR bekommen weil ich keine Parkscheibe ins Fenster gelegt habe. Als KUNDE....solange REWE das so handhabt bin ich raus...


----------



## damianfromhell (8. September 2021)

Ben9696 schrieb:


> Ich habe absolut kein Verständnis mehr für die Waldseite, der vermeidliche Schaden der durch die illegalen MTB Strecken entsteht ist absolut neglierbar. Es baut dort ja keiner mehr dicke Anlieger / Sprünge und bewegt die gesamte Erde...
> 
> Nervt mich unendlich überall diese Verbote / Einschränkungen, gestern habe ich als REWE Kunde ein Knöllchen von Fair-parken über 25EUR bekommen weil ich keine Parkscheibe ins Fenster gelegt habe. Als KUNDE....solange REWE das so handhabt bin ich raus...


Bezüglich Rewe beschwer dich doch bei den Leuten die sich den Rewe Parkplatz als billige Alternative nehmen.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (8. September 2021)

Was die Schaumburger Nachrichten an journalistischer Arbeit Leisten ist ja eh eine Frechheit. 
Mal ganz von den Rechtschreibfehlern abgesehen ist ihr "Ballom" ja eben nicht gescheitert, sondern zeigt eindeutig, dass mehr Bedarf besteht. 
Die offiziellen Strecken sind überfüllt und wurden teils geschlossen, weil Konzepte nicht umzusetzen waren. 
Natürlich weichen wir dann auch auf die anderen Trails aus.
Die bestehen allerdings auch schon seit etlichen Jahren und werden auch gern von Wanderern genutzt. Letzteres ist aber wohl völlig in Ordnung.
Gefühlt herrscht einfach nur ein engstirniger Groll seitens der Waldeigner gegen die MTBler - aus welchem Grund auch immer.



Ben9696 schrieb:


> Nervt mich unendlich überall diese Verbote / Einschränkungen, gestern habe ich als REWE Kunde ein Knöllchen von Fair-parken über 25EUR bekommen weil ich keine Parkscheibe ins Fenster gelegt habe. Als KUNDE....solange REWE das so handhabt bin ich raus...


In Bad Nenndorf nehme ich an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben9696 (8. September 2021)

Nein, Hannover-Döhren... das Outsourcing an eine dubiose Firma widerspricht mir und eigentlich auch den Werten der REWE Gruppe. Mal sehen wann sie das Rückgängig machen, in NRW schlägt es wohl schon größere Wellen. An einigen REWE/Supermärkten (illegaler Pendlerparkplatz) mag es eine Problematik dahingehend geben, aber wie der lokale REWE das handhabt ist für mich dann eine andere Frage. Vorallem sollte man einem Kunden der keine 10min im Laden ist nicht ein Ticket dranheften, dazu habe ich quasi direkt vorm Eingang geparkt. Wer illegal dort länger seinen PKW abstellt steht ja meistens eher am anderen Ende der Parkfläche.

Genauso wie es Sportcheck Hannover (ex Karstadt Sport) scheinbar nicht für nötig hält seine Toilette im obersten Geschoss (ohne Fenster) durch eine/n Angestellte/n zu reinigen, nein dieses "Loch" wird ebenfalls verpachtet. Ebenfalls jetzt auf meiner "gehe ich nicht mehr hin" Liste, gut - für Sportklamotten (Laufshop) oder Radsachen (EYP,Biketime) gibt es ja auch lokale Fachhändler.

Aber das hat jetzt absolut nix mit dem schönen Deister zu tun  schwinge mich jetzt auch aufs Rennrad in Richtung Rinteln.


----------



## Phil81 (8. September 2021)

Mein Respekt und Dank an die Damen und Herren die sich teilweise seit Jahren mit dieser verlogenen Bande an einen Tisch setzen.  Und sich mit den Thesen "nur noch auf der Vereinsstrecke zu bauen" sicherlich auch einigen Groll zu ziehen. Den die Vorleistung ist mal wieder ziemlich hoch... Aber jetzt sollen sich ja alle bewegen... Diesmal wirklich!

Vielen Dank für euren unermüdlichen Einsatz


----------



## Kampfmaschine (8. September 2021)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> "Alle müssen sich bewegen." Das hat Frau Karasch schon richtig erkannt.
> Die privaten Waldbesitzer haben es allerdings in den letzten 20 Jahren nur geschafft sich über Radfahrer zu beschweren. Von Bewegung kann ich da nix erkennen.
> Die Deisterfreunde gibt es auch schon fast 10 Jahre. Mehr Strecken, die dem Bedarf entsprechen, allerdings nicht. Aber reden kostet ja nix.
> Wenn man mit ansieht, in welche Lethargie dieses Land verfällt, wenn es um politische und dem Bedarf von Bürgern entsprechende Entscheidungen geht, schwankt man nur noch zwischen Traurigkeit und Wut.
> ...


Da geb ich dir recht. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit selten im Deister bin, aber ich bin seit 31 Jahren da unterwegs und diese Diskussionen  gab es schon immer, Leider. Und es waren auch die selben Trails wie heute, nur mit dem Unterschied das heute mehr gebuddelt und geschaufelt wurde. Das was die Deisterfreunde in den letzten Jahren geschaft haben ist Top. Hut Ab dafür! Aber die Akzeptanz ist auf der anderen Seite nicht besser geworden, gerad jetzt durch Corona ist es recht voll geworden. Am Sonntag sind mir zum Niensteter auf der Strasse insgesmat 30 Biker entgegen gekommen, möchte nicht Wissen was im Wald los war. Und diese Diskusion wird es weiter geben. Ohne Lobbyarbeit wird das nichts werden.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (8. September 2021)

Das ist vollkommen korrekt!
zumal sollte sich auch nicht nur bei den Waldeignern etwas ändern sondern auch in den Regierungsebenen der zuständigen Landkreise. Die Zahlen an verkauften Mountainbikes und Rädern insgesamt ist auf so einem hohen Niveau wie noch nie (Einschätzung meinerseits  ) 
Vielleicht ist der ein oder andere Gedanke darüber, wo denn die ganzen Mountainbikes fahren, nicht verkehrt.
Der Bedarf ist einfach da. Sei es nun im Wald oder drum herum. Wir brauchen einfach die "Radinfrastruktur".
Selbst die ältere Fraktion (50+) fährt ja nun wieder in den Wald und auf die Trails dank E-Unterstützung.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. September 2021)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht. Auch wenn ich zur Zeit selten im Deister bin, aber ich bin seit 31 Jahren da unterwegs und diese Diskussionen  gab es schon immer, Leider. Und es waren auch die selben Trails wie heute, nur mit dem Unterschied das heute mehr gebuddelt und geschaufelt wurde. Das was die Deisterfreunde in den letzten Jahren geschaft haben ist Top. Hut Ab dafür! Aber die Akzeptanz ist auf der anderen Seite nicht besser geworden, gerad jetzt durch Corona ist es recht voll geworden. Am Sonntag sind mir zum Niensteter auf der Strasse insgesmat 30 Biker entgegen gekommen, möchte nicht Wissen was im Wald los war. Und diese Diskusion wird es weiter geben. Ohne Lobbyarbeit wird das nichts werden.
> Gruß Marco


Nienstedter und Ü30 erlebt gerade wegen des bevorstehenden Vereinsrennens eine Sondersituation.
Mir wurde von Leuten berichtet, die seit Tagen dort trainieren und sich alle Linien und Wurzeln etc genau anschauen.
Ich war Sonntag auch im Wald und habe festgestellt, dass ich auf dem Ladies alleine war und auch sonst Richtung osten nur Läufer getroffen habe, die am Springer Deisterlauf teilgenommen haben.

Ansonsten bin ich 2-3x pro Woche im Wald und erkenne, dass die Corona-Fülle wieder weg ist. Es ist fast wieder wie 2019


----------



## damianfromhell (8. September 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Nienstedter und Ü30 erlebt gerade wegen des bevorstehenden Vereinsrennens eine Sondersituation.
> Mir wurde von Leuten berichtet, die seit Tagen dort trainieren und sich alle Linien und Wurzeln etc genau anschauen.
> Ich war Sonntag auch im Wald und habe festgestellt, dass ich auf dem Ladies alleine war und auch sonst Richtung osten nur Läufer getroffen habe, die am Springer Deisterlauf teilgenommen haben.
> 
> Ansonsten bin ich 2-3x pro Woche im Wald und erkenne, dass die Corona-Fülle wieder weg ist. Es ist fast wieder wie 2019


Ü30 war echt brutal. Waren Samstag fast alleine aufm Ladys und dann Sonntag ü30 oben leer aber auf der Mitte zig Leute.


----------



## neonel (8. September 2021)

Zum Artikel aus dem Schaumdingsblatt bzw. der landesforstlichen Pressemitteilung: Habe das Gefühl da wird durch Weglassung versucht für Verunsicherung zu sorgen. Normalerweise nennt man in so einem Artikel das Aktenzeichen, damit die Aussagen nachvollziehbar sind.
Frage 1: Kennt jemand das AZ bzw. Urteil genauer?
Frage 2: War der 58-jährige Mountainbiker motorisiert unterwegs? Es steht ja da er fuhr. StVO und Landeswaldgesetz unterscheiden sich in der Auslegung Fahrrad/Pedelec sowie zwischen Befahren oder Betreten.
Frage 3: Wo genau fuhr er denn? Querfeldein wohl nicht. Erkennbarer Weg, fester Weg, befestigter Weg, gesperrter Weg, whatever?
Mich würde das Urteil wirklich mal im Detail interessieren. Ich will nicht wegen Unwissenheit bestraft werden.


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (8. September 2021)

Mit dem Mountainbike im Wald unterwegs | Oberlandesgericht Oldenburg
		


Hier das Urteil von OLG Oldenburg.
Die Definition von Wegen und Pfaden ist immernoch schwammig, aber nun gut.


----------



## Der_GruE (8. September 2021)

Aber das der Biker die 150€ nicht im Deister gezahlt hat steht da natürlich nicht. Und es ist auch schon etwas her mit dem 58 Jährigen.





neonel schrieb:


> der 58-jährige Mountainbiker


Der war glaube ich nicht im Deister. Habe ich schon öfters mal gelesen. Meine das war Richtung Bielefeld, Osnabrück. Hat wohl auch ein Reh aufgeschreckt usw. War ein normaler schmaler "illegaler" Weg. Das stand natürlich nicht dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neonel (8. September 2021)

zu dem OLG Oldenburg Az. 2 Ss OWi 25/21 gibt es eine Hand voll Kurz- und Pressemitteilungen.

Interessante Auslegung. Also sind in Niedersachsen Trampelpfade nicht tatsächlich öffentliche Wege, sondern oft nur öffentliche Wege. Und ausgeschilderte Wege sind tatsächlich öffentlich. Na da sieh einer durch.
In Brandenburg gibt es dafür ausgeschilderte Wanderwege, die über private Campingplätze führen und dort der Durchgang gesperrt ist... Verrückte Welt


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. September 2021)

Die Urteilsbegründung ist für mich nicht schlüssig. 
Für das Bambi tut es mir leid. Das junge Reh lebt wahrscheinlich noch, Mutti hat wahrscheinlich schon eine Kugel im Kopf und liegt in der Kühltruhe des Jägers, der die Anzeige aufgegeben hat.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. September 2021)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Und ein weiterer Traum von Artikel. Hier wurde wieder richtig gute Laune verbreitet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und die NDZ hat das ähnlich schlecht abgeschrieben

Illegale Mountainbike-Trails: Landesforsten starten Schilder-Kampagne​Mountainbiker bewegen sich im Wald immer im Grenzbereich. Denn außerhalb der befestigten Forstwege dürfen sie eigentlich nicht unterwegs sein. Viele ignorieren das Verbot aber – oft aus Unwissenheit. Die Landesforsten haben im Deister deshalb eine Schilder-Kampagne gestartet.







Ein illegaler Mountainbiketrail geht mitten durch eine neu gepflanzte Kultur





SPRINGE. Mountainbiker bewegen sich im Wald immer im Grenzbereich. Denn außerhalb der befestigten Forstwege dürfen sie eigentlich nicht unterwegs sein. Um zu verhindern, dass illegale Trails – Abfahrtsstrecken mit Hindernissen und Sprüngen – angelegt werden, haben die Niedersächsischen Landesforsten vor sieben Jahren den Bau von zwei offiziellen Trails erlaubt, in der Hoffnung, dass die Zahl der illegalen Strecken zurückgeht. Das Konzept ging nicht auf. Neue Schilder sollen unwissende Biker nun sensibilisieren.
„Wir haben versucht, mit den legalen Mountainbike-Trails ein Ventil für die Bedürfnisse der Mountainbiker zu finden. Sollte dadurch die Entstehung neuer illegaler Trails zurückgehen, wären wir bereit – gerne in Kooperation mit den Deisterfreunden und der Region Hannover – weitere legale Strecken anzulegen. Die momentane Situation zeigt allerdings das Gegenteil“, bedauert Christian Boele-Keimer, der Leiter des Forstamtes Saupark.
Die Revierförster der Landesforsten im Deister würden regelmäßig neue, illegal errichtete Trails feststellen. Das Zurückbauen der Strecken und Verbotsschilder seien „der leider meist vergebliche Versuch, diese illegale Nutzung des Waldes zu vermeiden“. Denn die Trails werden in Internetforen mit Namen und GPS-Koordinaten ausgewiesen. „Biker von außerhalb kommen also in den Deister zu diesen Trails und wissen nicht einmal, dass diese Trails illegal sind. Die nun aufgestellten Schilder an den uns bekannten illegalen Trails sollen nun darauf hinweisen, dass das Befahren verboten ist“, sagt Axel Gerlach, Revierleiter des Waldes zwischen dem Nienstedter Pass und Springe.




– Forstmitarbeiter müssen Schäden ausbessern.
Fotos: Landesforsten

Ein großer Teil des Deisters ist Naturschutzgebiet, in dem das Wegegebot das Verlassen der Wege verbietet. „Das niedersächsische Landeswaldgesetz regelt das Befahren des Waldes ganz genau. Nur auf tatsächlich öffentlichen Wegen ist das Fahren mit dem Fahrrad erlaubt, nicht aber auf Trampelpfaden oder eigens von den Downhillfahrern angelegten Strecken“, erklärt Dirk Meyer, Förster der Niedersächsischen Landesforsten.
Die Landesforsten weisen darauf hin, dass Unwissenheit nicht vor Strafe schützt und verweisen auf ein Urteil des Oberlandesgerichts in Oldenburg: Ein 58-jähriger Mountainbiker fuhr abseits der öffentlichen Wege, argumentierte damit, dass er davon ausginge den Weg nutzen zu dürfen. Das Gericht ließ die Ausrede nicht gelten und verhängte ein Bußgeld von 150 Euro. Noch teurer können das Errichten von Sprüngen und dem Fällen von störenden Bäumen werden. „Hier handelt es sich um Sachbeschädigung und somit um eine Straftat.“
Die Deisterfreunde, ein Radsportverein, der sich eigens gegründet hat, um in Zusammenarbeit mit den Landesforsten und der Region die offiziellen Trails anlegen zu können, wissen um die Probleme – und bemühen sich um Aufklärung. In ihren „Trail-Rules“ (Trail-Regeln), die sie auf ihrer Homepage und in den sozialen Netzwerken verbreiten, rufen sie Biker zur Rücksicht gegenüber der Natur und anderen Waldnutzern auf. Dazu gehöre etwa, keinen Müll im Wald zu hinterlassen, nicht nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit zu fahren, um das Wild nicht zu stören. Vor allem aber kein eigenmächtiges Anlegen von Trails: „Wildes Buddeln ist schädlich für unser Projekt und unseren Zugang zum bestehenden Wegenetz. Setz Dich lieber mit uns zusammen dafür ein, dass der Deister als Mountainbike Destination erhalten bleibt“, schreibt der Verein.jab


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (8. September 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Und die NDZ hat das ähnlich schlecht abgeschrieben
> 
> Illegale Mountainbike-Trails: Landesforsten starten Schilder-Kampagne​Mountainbiker bewegen sich im Wald immer im Grenzbereich. Denn außerhalb der befestigten Forstwege dürfen sie eigentlich nicht unterwegs sein. Viele ignorieren das Verbot aber – oft aus Unwissenheit. Die Landesforsten haben im Deister deshalb eine Schilder-Kampagne gestartet.
> 
> ...


Das ist der Teil aus dem die Schaumburger Zeitung einfach kopiert hat 😅
Die neu gepflanzte Kultur find ich besonders gut!


----------



## demlak (8. September 2021)

"Sollte dadurch die Entstehung neuer illegaler Trails zurückgehen, wären wir bereit [...] weitere legale Strecken anzulegen."

aka

"wenn das Interesse groß ist, machen wir nicht mehr! Und wenn das Interesse sinkt, dann darf gerne mehr sein"

Geile Logik =)


----------



## Benfred (8. September 2021)

Da reise ich seit einer ganzen Weile mal wieder in den Norden mit Vorfreude auf die schönen Strecken der Deisterfreunde...und nun erfahre ich über die Konversation hier, dass ausgerechnet Samstag das Vereinsrennen stattfindet!

Einerseits ja richtig super, schaue gern etwas zu - aber kann mir hier jemand Auskunft geben, ob z.b. der Ladys Only auch für Non-Racer befahrbar ist?

Nur gucken ganz ohne selber fahren wäre denn doch der hungrige Blick in die Pommesbude ohne Geld dabei 🤤


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goldencore (8. September 2021)

So wie ich das verstehe, finden die Rennen ausschließlich auf dem Ü30 statt. Das reduziert natürlich das Angebot trotzdem etwas.


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. September 2021)

Wahrscheinlich hast du den Ladies fast für dich alleine am Samstag. 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Evel Knievel (8. September 2021)

Den unteren Teil des Ü30 kannst du auch befahren. Die ersten 200m davon sind auch grad richtig gut in Shape. Wird auch nach 5x fahren nicht langweilig.


----------



## Kacy (9. September 2021)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Den unteren Teil des Ü30 kannst du auch befahren. Die ersten 200m davon sind auch grad richtig gut in Shape. Wird auch nach 5x fahren nicht langweilig.



Das kann ich bestätigen. Die ersten Tables und die folgenden 4 Anlieger sind perfekt. Habe nur noch nicht raus wie man die Geschwindigkeit für die nächsten Hindernisse mitnimmt.
Dickes Lob an die Trailcrew


----------



## Kacy (9. September 2021)

Bin seit Jahren nicht mehr hier im Forum gewesen. Gibt es hier jemanden, der/die das aktuelle YT Jeffsy fährt (oder kennt ihr jemanden)?
Würde mir das gern mal angucken und wenn möglich mal Probesitzen...


----------



## Benfred (9. September 2021)

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen!
Dann ist es nun wirklich doppelte Freude, aufs Zuschauen und selber ausprobieren 🥳

Allen hier, die am Rennen teilnehmen auf diesem Wege schonmal ganz viel Spaß!


----------



## FastFabi93 (12. September 2021)

Ich frage hier mal stellvertretend für alle, die nicht bei Facebook und Co. sind. Gibt es mittlerweile schon Ergebnisse, d.h. Zeiten vom Rennen gestern? Bin ja doch gespannt, wie ich mich geschlagen habe. Und ich bin da bestimmt nicht der einzige 🤷


----------



## Martin31008 (12. September 2021)

Zeiten nicht, ab ich kann dir sagen das die schnellsten die gleichen wie immer waren wenn auch glaube ich sich die Reihenfolge geändert hat  Will hier nicht unbedingt Namen schreiben


----------



## a-man (14. September 2021)

Moin in die Runde! Wir vermissen Kinder-Handschuhe, schwarz, von Roeckl. Wurden am Ü-30 vergessen. Sachdienliche Hinweise werden mit 2 Ü- Eiern belohnt!

Gruß André


----------



## schappi (15. September 2021)

wir haben am Montag Abend die Rennstrecke zurückgebaut und geharkt, da wären sie uns aufgefallen.
wo kann es denn gewesen sein?
Gruß
 Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reflux (21. Dezember 2021)

Ist zwar kein Flohmarkt hier, aber vlt hat jemand aus der Region Deister/Hannover ja noch eine 29er Gabel mit 130-150mm über


----------



## RickStar (16. Januar 2022)

Mit Rangern als Ordnungskräfte: Region feilt weiter am Konzept für einen Naturpark Deister
					

Eindämmung des wilden Mountainbikings und Waldpädagogikzentrum geplant / Machbarkeitsstudie wird ausgeschrieben    DEISTER (red). Die Region Hannover wird in diesem Jahr eine Machbarkeitsstudie bezüglich der „Entwicklungspotenziale des Natur- und Naherholungsraumes Deister“ ausschreiben. Im Rahm




					deister-echo.de


----------



## Roudy-Radler (16. Januar 2022)

RickStar schrieb:


> Mit Rangern als Ordnungskräfte: Region feilt weiter am Konzept für einen Naturpark Deister
> 
> 
> Eindämmung des wilden Mountainbikings und Waldpädagogikzentrum geplant / Machbarkeitsstudie wird ausgeschrieben    DEISTER (red). Die Region Hannover wird in diesem Jahr eine Machbarkeitsstudie bezüglich der „Entwicklungspotenziale des Natur- und Naherholungsraumes Deister“ ausschreiben. Im Rahm
> ...


Man berichtet, dass der Betreiber der Homepage von den Werbeinnahmen für Klicks lebt.
Also bitte hier lesen und nix klicken oder kommentieren.
Ggf. Rücksprache mit dem Deisterfreun.de Vorstand.
Deister-Echo ist ein Bike-Feind!


----------



## demlak (16. Januar 2022)

und generell empfiehlt sich natürlich:








						uBlock Origin – Holen Sie sich diese Erweiterung für 🦊 Firefox (de)
					

Laden Sie uBlock Origin für Firefox herunter. Endlich ein effizienter Blocker. Prozessor-freundlich und bescheiden beim Speicherbedarf.




					addons.mozilla.org
				











						uBlock Origin
					

Endlich ein effizienter Blocker, der wenig Prozessorleistung und Arbeitsspeicher verbraucht.




					chrome.google.com
				




und








						uMatrix – Holen Sie sich diese Erweiterung für 🦊 Firefox (de)
					

Laden Sie uMatrix für Firefox herunter. uMatrix: Eine Matrix-basierte Firewall, einfach per Mausklick zu bedienen - und mit vielen Extras, um deine Privatsphäre zu schützen. Für fortgeschrittene Benutzer.




					addons.mozilla.org
				











						uMatrix
					

Kontrolliere alle Anfragen deines Browsers durch einfaches Point&Click. Blockiere damit Skripte, IFrames, Werbung, Facebook usw.




					chrome.google.com
				




Das verhindert auch Geldeinnahmen bei den Betreibern, wenn man trotzdem mal reinschnuppern möchte

p.s. outline.com ist sonst auch noch ein wrapper für sowas: https://outline.com/xuCVDD


----------



## harryhallers (17. Januar 2022)

Hi zusammen,
hat jmd. für eine Rock Shock Sattelstütze eine Empfehlung zur Wartung Nähe Hannover für mich? Bunny Hopp und ATB fällt raus. Movement scheint geschlossen zu haben, also bleibt nur noch zu Sport Import schicken? LG.


----------



## demlak (17. Januar 2022)

Darf ich fragen warum ATB rausfällt? Krzysztof von Movement arbeitet inzwischen dort und macht den Service.


----------



## RickStar (17. Januar 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> und generell empfiehlt sich natürlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Sowieso immer aktiv..


----------



## WhatTheHell (17. Januar 2022)

harryhallers schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> hat jmd. für eine Rock Shock Sattelstütze eine Empfehlung zur Wartung Nähe Hannover für mich? Bunny Hopp und ATB fällt raus. Movement scheint geschlossen zu haben, also bleibt nur noch zu Sport Import schicken? LG.


Du kannst es hier mal probieren, die Adresse hatte ich bei Gelegenheit mal rausgeschrieben. Eigene Erfahrung habe ich bisher (noch) nicht. Das ist wohl in Ronnenberg und damit nicht allzuweit von Hannover weg





						Suspension | Adalbert Bikes
					






					adalbert-bikes.de


----------



## Muellbeutel (17. Januar 2022)

kann bestätigen, Service innerhalb der Region ist aktuell am sinnvollsten bei Adalbert oder Atb.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2022)

Illegale Trails im Deister: Gefährliches Katz-und-Maus-Spiel
					

Aus dem ganzen Norden zieht es Mountainbiker in den Deister - teilweise auch, um auf illegalen Routen die Berge hinunter zu fahren.




					www.ndr.de


----------



## roofrockrider (30. Januar 2022)

Ich stelle mir gerade den Deister im Kaiserreich vor als es noch keine schweren Maschinen und Schotterpisten gab. Das muss ein toller Trailpark gewesen sein.👍
Wenn ich da Waldbesitzer wäre, wäre es mir egal ob da Trails runter gehen.
Hauptsache kein Müll oder Holzkonstruktionen.
Die Planen über den Sprunghügeln waren übrigens nicht zum verstecken da 🤣
Ich habe damit aber nix zu tun.


----------



## Evel Knievel (30. Januar 2022)

Diese polarisierende Berichterstattung der letzten Zeit fühlt sich für mich nur noch peinlich an. 
Fremdschämen unter Dschungel Niveau.


----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2022)

Ich find ja mit dem Schlusssatz hat das Video massiv Werbung fürs Biken im Deister gemacht =)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (30. Januar 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Ich find ja mit dem Schlusssatz hat das Video massiv Werbung fürs Biken im Deister gemacht =)


Yo, in der Zeit zwischen 1995 und 2010 konnte man noch schön allein auf damals nur 15 Trails fahren.
Mit jedem reißerischen Artikel wurde der Deister populärer und immer mehr zum Magnet der Massen.
Die aktuelle Hetzkampagne wird zu einem neuen Besucheransturm im Frühjahr führen.

Ich werde dann wohl in Zukunft in den kleinen Deister, Osterwald oder Süntel ausweichen.
Osterwaldfreun.de, Suentelfreun.de und kleinedeisterfreun.de sind noch zu gründen


----------



## demlak (30. Januar 2022)

Es gibt doch diverse Ideen bezüglich "trailcenter".. das mag man gut oder schlecht finden.
Aber ich würde vermuten, dass "Besucheransturm" dem Thema in die Hände spielt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben9696 (31. Januar 2022)

Muss zugeben dass ich es so voll garnicht empfinde, mal ne Gruppe hier und dort - aber von Massen zu reden scheint mir mit Ausnahme weniger Tage (Feiertage, "gutes" Wetter im Frühjahr / Herbst) dann doch übertrieben. Aber vielleicht bin ich idR auch einfach zu früh unterwegs und schon wech wenn die Touristen einfallen 

Problem ist denke ich dass Bauen und auch ignorieren von Sperrungen bei Forstarbeiten, damit liefert man den Förstern natürlich auch jegliches Argument. Anderseits bringt das rummeckern / sperren etc. ja auch nichts, die Leute scheren sich ohnehin nicht drum. Am Ende sind solche Videos dann wirklich eher Werbung als Abschreckung.


----------



## Martin31008 (31. Januar 2022)

Letztendlich muss sich ja der Typ nur mit den Deisterfreunden an einen Tisch setzen und 2 3 Trails Freigeben, und im Gegenzug werden die Deisterfreunde dann illegale Trails zurück bauen Oder sehe ich das falsch?

Ich vermute er redet vom Chainsaw hinterm Funkturm oder?


----------



## demlak (31. Januar 2022)

Warum soll der Verein strecken zurück-bauen, die er nicht angelegt hat?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Warum soll der Verein strecken zurück-bauen, die er nicht angelegt hat?


Weil wir lieb sind.
So haben wir 2009 mit dem Frankweg angefangen (Dialog dazu könnt Ihr googeln) und dafür Ladies und Ü30 bekommen.
Seitdem hat sich nichts weiteres ergeben...


----------



## demlak (31. Januar 2022)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Weil wir lieb sind.
> So haben wir 2009 mit dem Frankweg angefangen (Dialog dazu könnt Ihr googeln) und dafür Ladies und Ü30 bekommen.
> Seitdem hat sich nichts weiteres ergeben...


Ahh ok..
mir gingen zwei Perspektiven dabei durch den Kopf.. "lieb sein" aka "politisches Mittel".. aber auch "Wertung als Eingeständnis"...

Es bleibt spannend =)


----------



## Evel Knievel (31. Januar 2022)

Herr Weidner hätte sogar die Möglichkeit einen Kollegen im eigenen Hause zu befragen. 
Da soll es einen Förster geben, der seit 10 Jahren eine gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verein pflegt und sehr zufrieden ist. 
Es scheint da aber mit der Kommunikation etwas zu klemmen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Januar 2022)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Herr Weidner hätte sogar die Möglichkeit einen Kollegen im eigenen Hause zu befragen.
> Da soll es einen Förster geben, der seit 10 Jahren eine gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verein pflegt und sehr zufrieden ist.
> Es scheint da aber mit der Kommunikation etwas zu klemmen.


Wenn ich auf die Regionskarte schaue, liegen die Fläche in Gebiet Bad Münder/ Schaumburg.
im Westdeister ist der Kammweg die "Grenze"


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2022)

roofrockrider schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir gerade den Deister im Kaiserreich vor als es noch keine schweren Maschinen und Schotterpisten gab. Das muss ein toller Trailpark gewesen sein.👍


Zu der Zeit war der Deister mit einem Netzwerk von ca 40 Kohlebergwerken und  ebensovielen Steinbrüchen überzogen-. Alleine der Ü30 kommt an 3 ehmaligen Bergwerken vorbei.


----------



## schappi (3. Februar 2022)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Herr Weidner hätte sogar die Möglichkeit einen Kollegen im eigenen Hause zu befragen.
> Da soll es einen Förster geben, der seit 10 Jahren eine gute Zusammenarbeit mit dem Verein pflegt und sehr zufrieden ist.
> Es scheint da aber mit der Kommunikation etwas zu klemmen.


da sieht man mal wieder, nur intelligente Leute und Chinesen wollen von den Erfolgen Anderer lernen. 😉😉


roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Ich werde dann wohl in Zukunft in den kleinen Deister, Osterwald oder Süntel ausweichen.
> Osterwaldfreun.de, Suentelfreun.de und kleinedeisterfreun.de sind noch zu gründen


interessante Idee! Den in jedem Anfang liegt ein kleiner Zauber, Der Süntel und der Osterwald haben noch nicht einmal einen richtigen S-bahn Anschluss. was wieder ein natürliches Regularium ist.
Da könnte man ein Reservat für alte Säcke errichten😉


----------



## Roudy-Radler (6. Februar 2022)

Gibt es "Konkurrenz" im Deister?

Und steht die Lösung der Probleme schon fest?

Zitat:"SW: Letzte Frage: Wie geht es im Deister weiter? CH: Die Verantwortlichen von Politik und Verwaltung erhalten in der Machbarkeitsstudie zum Naturpark Deister eine bereits in anderen Regionen erfolgreich umgesetzte touristische Empfehlung einer zonierten Nutzung des Deisters. Für den Mountainbikesport steht im Ergebnis ein gut ausgebautes Trailcenter, welches sich mit 60 Trails und einer Weltcup-Stecke auf 0,2 % der Fläche des Deisters zusammenhängend um den gesamten Deister erstreckt. Vorbild wird die Umsetzung des Trailcenters "Singletrek pod Smrkem" in Tschechien. Mit der rund um den Deister herausragenden Infrastruktur der Verkehrsanbindung, inklusive des öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehrs, begrüßen wir neben allen anderen Waldnutzern jährlich 100.000 Mountainbiker im Trailcenter Deister, die alle gemeinsam auf naturnahen Campingplätzen oder in guten Hotels rund um den Deister übernachten."









						Mountainbiker sehen aufgeheizte Diskussion
					

In den letzten Wochen wird das Thema von illegalen Mountainbiketrails in den Medien hochgehalten. Aus diesem Grund hat unser Redakteur die öffentlich ...



					www.schaumburger-wochenblatt.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (6. Februar 2022)

Nun, der Deister gehört zu 3 verschiedenen  Landkreisen : Region Hannover, Landkreis Schaumburg und Landkreis Hameln-Pyrmont, da finde ich es nur gut und richtig, das die Biker in jedem Landkreis eine Interessenvertretung haben.
Ich glaube nicht, daß der Vorstand der Deisterfreun.de die Zeit und vor allen die Nerven hat in 3 verschiedenen Kreisen mit Verwaltung und Forstbesitzern zu verhandeln.
Das würde dem Versuch gleichkommen, Wasser in Körbe zu pumpen


----------



## jammerlappen (6. Februar 2022)

Wenn eins sicher ist, dann dass Beikerstimmen in der Presse noch viel zu leise sind. 
Fakt ist aber auch, dass man als Deisterfreun.de*in nicht viel richtig macht, wenn man auf der einen Seite um vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit wirbt und gleichzeitig öffentlich vollmundig den (Beiker-)Himmel auf Erden (im Deister) verkündet.


----------



## tmf_superhero (7. Februar 2022)

Die wichtigste Frage ist doch: Wann bekommen wir eine Worldcup Strecke?


----------



## exto (23. Februar 2022)

Geil!

Ich gucke hier nach gefühlten 10 Jahren mal wieder rein und thematisch isses, als sei es gestern gewesen 😉


----------



## jammerlappen (23. Februar 2022)

exto schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Ich gucke hier nach gefühlten 10 Jahren mal wieder rein und thematisch isses, als sei es gestern gewesen 😉


is das gut oder schlecht?


----------



## schappi (24. Februar 2022)

exto schrieb:


> Geil!
> 
> Ich gucke hier nach gefühlten 10 Jahren mal wieder rein und thematisch isses, als sei es gestern gewesen 😉


Moin Axel,
 schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Wie isses denn ?
Gruß
 Carsten


----------



## Eintyler (26. Februar 2022)

Wie schwer sind denn die Sturmschäden? Kann man aktuell fahren?


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Februar 2022)

Ziemlich schwer - leider besonders auf den Vereinstrails.


----------



## RickStar (27. Februar 2022)

An die dadurch notwendigen Streckensperrungen wird sich leider auch nicht gehalten. Auf dem abgesperrten Mittel-Teil vom UE30 wurde gefahren und auch wieder hochgeschoben. Schade..

Und Teil 1 kann man ja von unten in den Anliegerteil schauen. 
Das sieht nach viel arbeit aus.. 😔

Ride safe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schappi (27. Februar 2022)

Jetzt kennen wir die wahren Schuldigen für die ganzen umgestürzten Bäume


----------



## Martin31008 (27. Februar 2022)

RickStar schrieb:


> An die dadurch notwendigen Streckensperrungen wird sich leider auch nicht gehalten. Auf dem abgesperrten Mittel-Teil vom UE30 wurde gefahren und auch wieder hochgeschoben. Schade..


Warum sprichst du die Leute nicht direkt an? Ist doch bei Instagram zu sehen wer das war


----------



## RickStar (27. Februar 2022)

Martin31008 schrieb:


> Warum sprichst du die Leute nicht direkt an? Ist doch bei Instagram zu sehen wer das war


Ganz einfach, die waren weiter unten und ich bin nur auf dem Forstweg dranlang.
“Hinterher jagen” waere halt auch quatsch. Waeren sie weiter oben gewesen, haette ich denen nett erklaert, wofuer so Flatterband am Traileinstieg gedacht ist.

Instagram (wie jedes Facebook Produkt) wird von mir nicht genutzt.


----------



## exto (13. März 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> is das gut oder schlecht?


Weder, noch. Nur aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht schon ein bisschen skurril  Die Welt hat sich ein fettes Stück weiter gedreht, aber manche Dinge bleiben wie sie sind . 


schappi schrieb:


> Moin Axel,
> schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Wie isses denn ?
> Gruß
> Carsten


Alles im tiefgrünen Bereich  Ich hoffe, bei dir auch.

Nur das Biken hab ich weitestgehend drangegeben. Jedenfalls das ohne Motor  Ich hatte ja schon immer ein Faible für britisches Eisen und meine Bikes kommen jetzt, anstatt von Ragley oder On One von Triumph und Royal Enfield. Da schüttelts einen auch ordentlich durch, ist aber nicht so anstrengend.


----------



## nippelspanner (14. März 2022)

exto schrieb:


> Nur das Biken hab ich weitestgehend drangegeben. Jedenfalls das ohne Motor...


Schade! Waren immer lustige Touren... Du mit deinem Voodoo-Hühnerbein am Sattel...!


----------



## jammerlappen (14. März 2022)

exto schrieb:


> Weder, noch. Nur aus meiner ganz persönlichen Sicht schon ein bisschen skurril  Die Welt hat sich ein fettes Stück weiter gedreht, aber manche Dinge bleiben wie sie sind .
> 
> Alles im tiefgrünen Bereich  Ich hoffe, bei dir auch.
> 
> Nur das Biken hab ich weitestgehend drangegeben. Jedenfalls das ohne Motor  Ich hatte ja schon immer ein Faible für britisches Eisen und meine Bikes kommen jetzt, anstatt von Ragley oder On One von Triumph und Royal Enfield. Da schüttelts einen auch ordentlich durch, ist aber nicht so anstrengend.


Hehe, ein wenig Entwicklung in die richtige Richtung wäre für uns sicher wünschenswert gewesen. Aber wenn die Nacht am tiefsten, ist der Morgen am nächsten... 
In dem Sinne würde mich freuen, die alten Dinge gerne mit den "alten" Menschen auf neuen Pfaden zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfmaschine (6. April 2022)

jammerlappen schrieb:


> is das gut oder schlecht?


ich würde sagen schlecht. Da es seit über 30 Jahren diese ewige Diskusion gibt. Nur jetzt durch Corona sind es doch einige mehr die im Wald umher fahren, nicht nur Deister, Benther und Gerdener gehören da ja auch zu.


----------



## Muellbeutel (6. April 2022)

Schlecht vielleicht. Aber es könnte noch wesentlich schlechter sein... Immerhin wird ja auch noch Rad gefahren.


----------



## Benfred (14. April 2022)

Hat jemand von den regelmäßigen Deister-Bikern einen Statusbericht zum Ü30? Sind Abschnitte 1 + 2 noch immer vollständig gesperrt?

Bin ab Sonntag für ne Woche in der Gegend und wär happy mal wieder den ganzen schönen Trail zu fahren ⚡


----------



## Evel Knievel (14. April 2022)

Forstarbeiten bis Mitte Mai.


----------



## Benfred (14. April 2022)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Forstarbeiten bis Mitte Mai.


Merci! Und schade  - aber wird wohl nötig sein.
Frohes österliches Biken allen Deisterfreund/innen 🚀


----------



## Ben9696 (15. April 2022)

Neuer Trend, ähnlich wie es auch gerne Spaziergänger jetzt auf jedem 0815 Weg machen, auf der falschen Seite den Nienstedter Pass hochradeln  Leudde, das macht man beim Wandern auf engen / unübersichtlichen Straßen mit Verkehr, nicht auf gute einsehbaren Bundesstraßen. Davon ab verläuft doch parallel im Wald auch nen Schotterweg wieder zum Einstieg.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (2. Mai 2022)

Falls sich jemand wundert, warum an der Laube Richtung Annaturm ein "Downhill" verboten Schild steht.
Es gibt Karten, in denen dort ein Weg eingezeichnet ist.
Dieser Weg war schon in historischen Karten von 1877 verzeichnet.
Jetzt hat man Angst, das den einer freischneidet


----------



## Downhillfaller (2. Mai 2022)

Ich dachte es war ein Aprilscherz 😎 da durch das Unterholz zu ballern


----------



## Roudy-Radler (3. Mai 2022)

Downhillfaller schrieb:


> Ich dachte es war ein Aprilscherz 😎 da durch das Unterholz zu ballern


Vielleicht nicht "ballern" aber einen seit 150 Jahre in offiziellen Kartenwerk vermerkten Weg wieder passierbar machen 
Ich gucke nachher mal genauer hin


----------



## Iron-Mike (5. Mai 2022)

Ich habe mich auch schön öfters über das Schild amüsiert. Wäre ohne des Schild gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen, dort einen Weg zu vermuten. 

Da ich ja eh meist mit dem Cross-Country Bike unterwegs bin, finde ich das Downhill Verbot dort nicht so schlimm, darf ja zum Cross-Country Fahren dort durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kek1234 (8. Juni 2022)

Kampf um den Wald
Förster gegen Mountainbiker im deister


----------



## bubble blower (8. Juni 2022)

Teils schwierige Wortwahl im Beitrag und den Gene(?) etwas auf dem falschen Fuß erwischt. Trails bzw. Mountainbiker zerstören den Wald? Wohl kaum. Sie verändern zuerst mal sehr lokal das Landschaftsbild. Das Interview mit Herrn Nüssler fand ich sehr aufschlußreich. Top! Ob die MTB-Nutzung z.B. in dieser felsigen Schlucht bestehen bleiben muß, halte ich angesichts der aufgezählten dort lebenden Tierarten auch für absolut diskussionswürdig.


----------



## jammerlappen (8. Juni 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Ob die MTB-Nutzung z.B. dieser felsigen Schlucht bestehen bleiben muß, halt ich angesichts der aufgezählten dort lebenden Tierarten auch für absolut diskussionswürdig.


Grundsätzlich ist das ein Punkt. Wobei ich zu bedenken gebe, dass genau die angesprochenen Tierchen bevorzugt in Holzstapeln Nester bauen, was die Forstwirtschaft absolut gar nicht interessiert. Am Ende wird wie immer mit Pseudoargumenten und kruder Geisteshaltung das Offensichtliche blockiert. Dafür werden demnächst sicher E-beikende Polizisten Law & Order durchsetzen... 
Das ist alles so behämmert, dass einem die Worte fehlen. Am Ende werden legale Trails durch einen Wald von Windrädern führen...


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Juni 2022)

Im Deister sind schon absurd viele trails verteilt, das das nicht ewig weitergeht ist klar. Aber wie oft war im letzten halben Jahr der Ü30 wegen Baumfällarbeiten gesperrt? Aktuell zerstören andere mehr im Wald, die e-bierwagen...na ja muss man wohl nicht viel zu sagen. Die nehmen sicher ihren Müll alle brav mit heim


----------



## demlak (8. Juni 2022)

Wieso "absurd"?

Ich finds ja witzig, wie die Zahlen dauernd schwanken.. zwischen 150 und 3 habe ich gefühlt schon jede Zahl dazu gelesen/gehört..


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Juni 2022)

3 sind offiziell...


----------



## demlak (8. Juni 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> 3 sind offiziell...


Schlaumeier =)


----------



## Roudy-Radler (8. Juni 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Wieso "absurd"?
> 
> Ich finds ja witzig, wie die Zahlen dauernd schwanken.. zwischen 150 und 3 habe ich gefühlt schon jede Zahl dazu gelesen/gehört..


Einer hat mal von 350 Trails berichtet.
Da wird dann jede zu findende Stelle auf der Gras platt getreten oder gefahren wurde gezählt.
Oder es werden STRAVA-Segmente mit Trails verwechselt.

Erschreckend/Beachtenswert ist, dass Trailforks und STRAVA inzwischen bei den Forsten zur Auffindung und Rückbau von "Trails" genutzt werden.

Nicht alles was als Trail gezählt wird ist sofort illegal!
Beispiele: Bielstein oder Teufelskammer = beides Wanderpfade

Wie auch immer, hört auf in Trailforks oder STRAVA Segmente anzulegen oder Eure Touren öffentlich zu machen, nur um im Ranking Kudos zu erlangen.
(schreibt ein geläuterter, der nur noch für sich loggt - stöhn)


----------



## demlak (8. Juni 2022)

Gabs schon schreie nach einer deisterfreun.de app? _duck_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Muellbeutel (8. Juni 2022)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Einer hat mal von 350 Trails berichtet.
> Da wird dann jede zu findende Stelle auf der Gras platt getreten oder gefahren wurde gezählt.
> Oder es werden STRAVA-Segmente mit Trails verwechselt.
> 
> ...


Wobei die Förster die trails auch ohne Trailforks oder strava finden, früher oder später.
Persönlich halte ich strava aus anderen Gründen für problematisch auf den trails.
Das aber alle bekannten trails auf Kartenmaterial bei Trailforks oder Osm zu finden sind, sehe ich nicht als problematisch an, eher positiv sogar. Leicht zu finden für Außenstehende, regelmäßig frequentiert und somit auch im Zweifel mal aufgeräumt, nach Stürmen.

Außerdem schleichen sich die Wege so in das vorhandene Kartenmaterial rein.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (8. Juni 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Gabs schon schreibe nach einer deisterfreun.de app? _duck_


Was würdest du dir da so für Funktionen vorstellen?


----------



## demlak (8. Juni 2022)

NEIN, einfach nur NEIN


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (8. Juni 2022)

bubble blower schrieb:


> Ob die MTB-Nutzung z.B. in dieser felsigen Schlucht bestehen bleiben muß, halte ich angesichts der aufgezählten dort lebenden Tierarten auch für absolut diskussionswürdig.


Angesichts der Tatsache, dass 10 Meter außerhalb des Bildes der Rodenbwrgwr Rundblick als Wander- und Ausflugsziel ist und dort eh sehr viel Aufkommen ist, bezweifle ich stark, dass dort Ruhe suchende Tiere sich ihren Platz suchen. 
Die „Schlucht“ ist ebenfalls viel von Kindern bespielt und auch von dem dort ansässigen Survival Erlebnis Unternehmen. Daher eher schwammiges Argument 😉


----------



## Kampfmaschine (10. Juni 2022)

Moin,

hab den Bericht auch gesehen und das es auch immer wieder diese fadenscheinige Ausage gibt das Biker den Wald zerstören. Wenn man sich den Deister mal nach einem Harvester Einsatz anschaut können Bike rnicht soviel Schaden anrichten. Was absolut nicht geht sind die die irgendwo was wegholzen um was zu bauen. Diese Leute schädigen den Ruf Aller und vorallem die die sich soviel Mühe gegeben haben mit den Pächtern und Forstwirtschaft was auf einen Nenner zu bringen. Ok, durch Corona hat diese ganze Angelegenheit noch mehr Feuer bekommen weil soviele Besucher wie nie zuvor im Deister unterwegs waren. Auch Benther und Gerdener sind echt überlaufen. Der Weg mit der steilen Abfahrt müßte der Grenzweg sein. Aber im Bericht merkt man aber auch das es um einen ganz Großen Punkt geht. Die Pächter und Besitzer haben Angst wenn was passiert das Sie zahlen müssen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (10. Juni 2022)

Die Steile Abfahrt ist am Rodenberger Blick, im Westdeister.

Schuld haben sowieso immer die Anderen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil81 (10. Juni 2022)

Ich halte die Behauptung das Bäume von Bikern abgeholzt werden für äusserst fraglich. Richtig ist jedoch das Bäume abgeholzt werden um Trails zuzulegen. Nur weil neben einem Trail ein Baumstumpen steht ist der noch lange nicht zum Trailbau gefällt worden.


----------



## Phil81 (10. Juni 2022)

In dem Bericht merkt man vor allem das Herr Weidner nur zufrieden ist wenn alle Mtbler aus dem Wald verschwunden sind. Alles andere ist doch nur vorgeschoben.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (10. Juni 2022)

Kampfmaschine schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ...Aber im Bericht merkt man aber auch das es um einen ganz Großen Punkt geht. Die Pächter und Besitzer haben Angst wenn was passiert das Sie zahlen müssen.



Diese Sorgen haben "wir" Ihnen schon vor 15 Jahren genommen und eigentlich für alle geklärt.
Es ist nur einfacher sie trotzdem immer  wieder zu zitieren.
Wenn man da mal mit Statistiken rangeht und im Fernsehen vielleicht mal eine Grafik zeigt sieht das klarer aus.
Unfälle pro Jahr mit mindestens 1 Krankheitstag ~ 100
Anzahl der Schadenersatzklagen nach solchen Unfällen ~ 0

Der Grund ist sicher nicht, dass die Menschen Angst haben nach der Verletzung bei einer illegalen Sache auch noch ins Gefängnis zu müssen !!


----------



## demlak (26. Juni 2022)

aloha.. ist hier jemand aus Hannover (idealerweise rund um döhren.. aber kein muss), der ein Einpresswerkzeug für 35mm Staubabstreifer (RS-Pike) für ein paar Minuten ausleihen kann? =)


----------



## jammerlappen (26. Juni 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> aloha.. ist hier jemand aus Hannover (idealerweise rund um döhren.. aber kein muss), der ein Einpresswerkzeug für 35mm Staubabstreifer (RS-Pike) für ein paar Minuten ausleihen kann? =)


Haste nen Deckel einer Sprüdose zur Hand?


----------



## demlak (26. Juni 2022)

hmm.. ich bin neugierig geworden.. erzähl mir mehr =)

Ich schätze du meinst, ich solls damit dann per hand reindrücken? Irgendwo hatte ich aufgeschnappt, dass es bei meinem Modell (Pike a2 von 2016) ohne Hammer problematisch sei..


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Juni 2022)

wenn du nen Deckel mit passendem Durchmesser hast, kannste die Abstreifer entspannt reindrücken (konnte ich zumindest bisher bei Pike, Lyrik und 36ern).


----------



## demlak (27. Juni 2022)

Bisher hab ich nix passendes im haus gefunden..

EDIT: 
Gefunden.. für den Fall, dass noch jemand mal sucht.. 
Der Deckel der 0w30 Ölflasche hier scheint zu passen =)


----------



## jammerlappen (27. Juni 2022)

Dann ab zu Rossmann/Dm und nen passenden Tester finden


----------



## demlak (28. Juni 2022)

Falls es jemanden interessiert: hab es hinbekommen.. 

aber nun kommt doch die nächste Baustelle.. hatte angenommen, dass die Staubdichtungen nach 6 Jahren Schuld daran sind, dass die Gabel nicht mehr smooth läuft bzw. ein spätes "Losbrechmoment" hat.

Aber dann sind es wohl doch die Buchsen =(
(Luft- und Dämpfereinheit kann ich ausschließen)

Hab grad mit Krzysztof von ATB telefoniert.. RS hat wohl irgendwann angefangen die Buchsen zu verkleben und da ist wohl nix mit fixen.. 

Dabei wäre das ansich kein Hexenwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evel Knievel (5. Juli 2022)

Am Sonntag wird 15 Uhr der Pumptrack in Bad Nenndorf offiziell eröffnet. 
Da ein paar Entscheidungsträger vor Ort sind, wäre es schön, wenn soviel Mountainbiker wie möglich auftauchen, um ein Zeichen für mehr Trails im Deister zu setzen. 
Wer ein Shirt von den Deisterfreunden besitzt, kann dieses gerne präsentieren. 
Marc Diekmann ist da und für Essen und Trinken ist gesorgt.


----------



## demlak (5. Juli 2022)

hab bisher nix davon mitbekommen.. wo muss man denn hin?

selbst ist der googler.. 

"Jugendpark An der Feuerwehr"





						Eröffnung Pumptrack im Jugendpark » Samtgemeinde Nenndorf
					






					www.nenndorf.de


----------



## demlak (28. August 2022)

Frage an die Locals: Wo könnt ich mal auf die schnelle günstig 6903 Kugellager in Hannover kriegen?


----------



## damianfromhell (28. August 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Frage an die Locals: Wo könnt ich mal auf die schnelle günstig 6903 Kugellager in Hannover kriegen?


Reset Racing eventl oder Atb Sport. Günstig also Kugellagerexpress wird aber schwer


----------



## demlak (28. August 2022)

Zur not geht Amazon.. aber würd ich gerne vermeiden =)


----------



## damianfromhell (28. August 2022)

demlak schrieb:


> Zur not geht Amazon.. aber würd ich gerne vermeiden =)


Fragen kostet nix


----------



## demlak (30. August 2022)

Kugellagerexpress war Goldrichtig.. günstig und von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung waren es ziemlich genau 25 Stunden...


----------



## Unplugged (17. September 2022)




----------



## Quen (16. Oktober 2022)

Der schnelle alte Mann Stephan Mangelsdorff ist tot
					

Stephan Mangelsdorff ist tot. Der DJ und Welstmeister im Downhill-Fahren starb in der MHH, nachdem er im Deister mit dem Fahrrad verunglückt war. Ein Nachruf für einen ganz besonderen Hannoveraner.




					www.haz.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben9696 (23. Oktober 2022)

Schöne Bedingungen im Moment, Gott sei dank das Fully genommen - sonst wäre das noch kniffliger geworden.

Bin eher ne Marathonrunde gefahren, H - Steinkrug - Bad Münder - Saupark - H - war bei dem Wetter auch mega genial und sogar kurz/kurz Kleidung  Steinkrug --> Bad Münder war aber teils schon knifflig, Jägersteigt etc. mit tiefen/matschigen Furchen, die man aber nicht wirklich sehen konnte wegem dem Laub. Dann paar steile Stücke, auch sehr schwierig mit Laub, Steinen und Matsch.

Aber hat richtig Laune gemacht! Mit dem Gravel aber 0 Chance, da hätte ich mehrmals gelegen.


----------



## einfachfabian (23. Oktober 2022)

Ben9696 schrieb:


> Schöne Bedingungen im Moment, Gott sei dank das Fully genommen - sonst wäre das noch kniffliger geworden.
> 
> Bin eher ne Marathonrunde gefahren, H - Steinkrug - Bad Münder - Saupark - H - war bei dem Wetter auch mega genial und sogar kurz/kurz Kleidung  Steinkrug --> Bad Münder war aber teils schon knifflig, Jägersteigt etc. mit tiefen/matschigen Furchen, die man aber nicht wirklich sehen konnte wegem dem Laub. Dann paar steile Stücke, auch sehr schwierig mit Laub, Steinen und Matsch.
> 
> Aber hat richtig Laune gemacht! Mit dem Gravel aber 0 Chance, da hätte ich mehrmals gelegen.


Ich bin ganzjährig in Deister & umgebung mit gravel unterwegs. War heute auch in Deister & Saupark. Man muss aufpassen, aber das geht grundsätzlich sehr gut in Herbst & winter


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (25. Oktober 2022)

Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige bei dem 90% der Trails in Trailforks nur noch mit dem Namen drin stehen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (25. Oktober 2022)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der Einzige bei dem 90% der Trails in Trailforks nur noch mit dem Namen drin stehen?


Je weniger, desto besser. Die Waldbesitzer und Forsten nutzen Trailforks inzwischen um gezielt Sachen zu sperren und zurückzubauen.
#Geister-die-ich-rief


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (25. Oktober 2022)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Je weniger, desto besser. Die Waldbesitzer und Forsten nutzen Trailforks inzwischen um gezielt Sachen zu sperren und zurückzubauen.
> #Geister-die-ich-rief


Ja klar - das war aber schon lange so. 
Hat mich nur gewundert weil die Namen noch alle drin stehen aber die Strecken nicht mehr. Hab’s immer gern genutzt um mal in der Mittagspause Touren zu planen zum groben abschätzen wie viel Zeit man hat. 
Aber hab mittlerweile eh meine eigene Map kartografiert


----------



## demlak (25. Oktober 2022)

as far as i know.. sind die trails noch verzeichnet und irgendjemand der die managed, muss einem account die rechte einräumen die trails dann zu sehen..

aber ich hab da keinen account.. darum is das eher nur hörensagen.. hatte mich selber mal gewundert.. hätte auch nix dagegen die trails einsehen zu können =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freischneider (28. Oktober 2022)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Je weniger, desto besser. Die Waldbesitzer und Forsten nutzen Trailforks inzwischen um gezielt Sachen zu sperren und zurückzubauen.
> #Geister-die-ich-rief


Die wissen auch ohne Trailforks wo in ihrem Revier Illegale Strecken sind. Da könnt ihr die Strecken ruhig drin lassen. Viel wichtiger wäre die Strecken wo es nicht mehr gibt zu entfernen bzw. nicht fahrbar zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## Muellbeutel (28. Oktober 2022)

Freischneider schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wäre die Strecken wo es nicht mehr gibt zu entfernen bzw. nicht fahrbar zu kennzeichnen.


Das wäre service, klar. Oder man räumt die Strecken auf, bzw befährt sie weiterhin (theoretische Möglichkeit).


----------



## Freischneider (28. Oktober 2022)

Muellbeutel schrieb:


> Das wäre service klar. Oder man räumt die Strecken auf bzw befährt sie weiterhin (theoretische Möglichkeit).


Wir räumen die 1-2 Mal frei und dann ist meistens gut. Oder wir warten 2-3 Monate und aktivieren sie dann wieder. 
Das mit rauslöschen haben wir vor 4 Jahren auch gemacht. Neue erst gar nicht rein. Aber es hat keinen Unterschied gemacht. Seither kommt alles wieder rein. Bei Schutzgebieten solltet ihr aber vorsichtig sein. Am besten dort gar nichts bauen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (4. November 2022)

Nationalpark Harz geht gegen «digitale» Wanderwege vor
		


Auch die Trails im Deister werden hier thematisiert


----------



## Evel Knievel (5. November 2022)

Schlimm, diese Menschen, die sich ungefragt einfach in der Natur bewegen.
Dank moderner Forstwirtschaft sieht es ja mittlerweile im Harz aus wie in der Mongolei. Ich dachte, da braucht es garkeine Wege mehr. In der Steppe kann man doch überall laufen.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2022)

Evel Knievel schrieb:


> Schlimm, diese Menschen, die sich ungefragt einfach in der Natur bewegen.
> Dank moderner Forstwirtschaft sieht es ja mittlerweile im Harz aus wie in der Mongolei. Ich dachte, da braucht es garkeine Wege mehr. In der Steppe kann man doch überall laufen.


Wirklich so...als ob im Harz irgendwelche Wanderwege das Problem aktuell wären 🙈


----------



## demlak (Dienstag um 20:45)

Immer diese bösen Mountainbiker...
Inzwischen muss es doch Langzeitstudien geben, wie viel böses sie der Flora und vor allem Fauna im Deister angetan haben, woll? =)


----------



## goldencore (Dienstag um 22:11)

Mangelnder Respekt vor Eigentum! Das ist für einen CDUler ungefähr die Schnittstelle von Kommunismus und Höllenfeuer.


----------



## jammerlappen (Dienstag um 22:57)

Wir wissen jawohl alle, wie lächerlich das ist. Geh mal am Beik eines Beikers bei und er wird dir Respekt vor Eigentum schon beibringen...


----------



## Evel Knievel (Gestern um 00:24)

Direkt vor den Gesprächen nochmal für schlechte Stimmung sorgen, nicht das noch was Konstruktives bei rauskommt. Es könnte ja dazu kommen Probleme zu lösen. Um Gottes Willen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (Gestern um 06:43)

Warum wird da immer von "Downhill" gesprochen? Frage: Wieviele Lifte gibt es im Deister die die Downhiller auf den Berg befördern?


----------



## xMARTINx (Gestern um 06:53)

Na ja Downhill heißt bergab, und das macht auf den mehr oder wenig ruppigen trails ja.
Stammt wohl auch bisschen aus den früheren Jahren, da hat man Panzer und Fullface Helme im in Verbindung mit Downhill nur gebracht


----------



## Eintyler (Gestern um 07:26)

"Ist nich irgendwer, war vor zig Jahren mal Bürgermeister"😄


----------



## pib (Gestern um 08:04)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Na ja Downhill heißt bergab, und das macht auf den mehr oder wenig ruppigen trails ja.
> Stammt wohl auch bisschen aus den früheren Jahren, da hat man Panzer und Fullface Helme im in Verbindung mit Downhill nur gebracht


Es ist einfach mieser Journalismus wenn dort von Downhill in Zusammenhang mit einer Ausweitung des touristischen Angebots für Mountainbiker berichtet wird. Das führt in die Irre und schürt bewußt Konflikte und Streit. Downhill ist ein komplett eigener Sport und macht prozentual in der gesammten Bandbreite des Mtb Sports gefühlt 1% aus.


----------



## ciao heiko (Gestern um 09:01)

Andere Regionen investieren in Deutschland derweil Millionen in MTB-Trails. Vielleicht solltet ihr dieses Beispiel mal euren Gemeindevertretern weiterleiten.









						400 Kilometer: Europas grösstes Trail-Netz entsteht in Hessen
					






					www.ride.ch
				












						Spatenstich für Europas größtes Mountainbike-Wegenetz
					

Nach zweijähriger Planung ist der erste Spatenstich für drei Mountainbike-Trails am Eisenberg in Korbach erfolgt. Die Strecke soll einmal 200 Kilometer lang werden und mit den bestehenden Radwegen das größte Mountainbike-Wegenetz Europas bilden.




					www.hessenschau.de


----------



## Bjarne_0815 (Gestern um 09:59)

Das die ganze Sache funktioniert ist doch klar, da braucht man sich nur den Harz anschauen mit dem Trailpark und den Bikeparks in der Region.
Das Problem besteht lediglich noch in den Köpfen der Alten Forstbesitzer. Mountainbiken ist bei denen immer noch kein Sport und wird wahrscheinlich genau wie das Skaten damals als nur störender Unfug gesehen. 
Der Bedarf ist da und das sieht man gerade in Bad Nenndorf wo der liebe Herr B. ja mal vor zig Jahren Bürgermeister war und, Gott sei Dank, nicht mehr ist. Die gesamten Anlagen von Sockerpark über Pumptrack und Skatepark werden so massiv genutzt, dass hier schon fast erweitert werden kann.
Einzig die Engstirnigkeit steht dem Ausbau für die Trails im Deister im Weg.


----------



## bubble blower (Gestern um 11:11)

Es darf und soll schon betrachtet werden, inwieweit Schwarzstorch, Wildkatze und Co. auch durch das teils sehr starke Radfahrendenaufkommen im Deister gestört werden und es sind daraus entsprechende konstruktive Konsequenzen zu ziehen. Nach 20 Jahren MTB scheint es von denen ja aber schon noch Vorkommen im Deister zu geben. Und wie hier weiter hinten schon mal jemand schrieb, werden Holzhaufen vom Forst im Falle ohne Rücksicht auf inzwischen darin hausende Vögel auseinander gerissen. Die Radfahrer werden sie im Deister auf jeden Fall nicht mehr los und damit müssen die alten Säcke leben.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (Gestern um 11:44)

Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Das die ganze Sache funktioniert ist doch klar, da braucht man sich nur den Harz anschauen mit dem Trailpark und den Bikeparks in der Region.
> Das Problem besteht lediglich noch in den Köpfen der Alten Forstbesitzer. Mountainbiken ist bei denen immer noch kein Sport und wird wahrscheinlich genau wie das Skaten damals als nur störender Unfug gesehen.
> Der Bedarf ist da und das sieht man gerade in Bad Nenndorf wo der liebe Herr B. ja mal vor zig Jahren Bürgermeister war und, Gott sei Dank, nicht mehr ist. Die gesamten Anlagen von Soccerpark über Pumptrack und Skatepark werden so massiv genutzt, dass hier schon fast erweitert werden kann.
> Einzig die Engstirnigkeit steht dem Ausbau für die Trails im Deister im Weg.


Es sind leider nicht nur die Alten Waldschrate sondern auch deren Nachfolger.
Der Pumptrack in Bad N. ist cool geworden und zieht jetzt sogar die Wennigser Kids an.
Ein verhunzter Neubau des vor 2 Jahren in Wennigsen gebauten und eine perfekte Bahnanbindung machen Bad N. attraktiver.


----------



## jammerlappen (Gestern um 16:58)

pib schrieb:


> Es ist einfach mieser Journalismus wenn dort von Downhill in Zusammenhang mit einer Ausweitung des touristischen Angebots für Mountainbiker berichtet wird. Das führt in die Irre und schürt bewußt Konflikte und Streit. Downhill ist ein komplett eigener Sport und macht prozentual in der gesammten Bandbreite des Mtb Sports gefühlt 1% aus.





ciao heiko schrieb:


> Andere Regionen investieren in Deutschland derweil Millionen in MTB-Trails. Vielleicht solltet ihr dieses Beispiel mal euren Gemeindevertretern weiterleiten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bjarne_0815 schrieb:


> Das die ganze Sache funktioniert ist doch klar, da braucht man sich nur den Harz anschauen mit dem Trailpark und den Bikeparks in der Region.
> Das Problem besteht lediglich noch in den Köpfen der Alten Forstbesitzer. Mountainbiken ist bei denen immer noch kein Sport und wird wahrscheinlich genau wie das Skaten damals als nur störender Unfug gesehen.
> Der Bedarf ist da und das sieht man gerade in Bad Nenndorf wo der liebe Herr B. ja mal vor zig Jahren Bürgermeister war und, Gott sei Dank, nicht mehr ist. Die gesamten Anlagen von Sockerpark über Pumptrack und Skatepark werden so massiv genutzt, dass hier schon fast erweitert werden kann.
> Einzig die Engstirnigkeit steht dem Ausbau für die Trails im Deister im Weg.





bubble blower schrieb:


> Es darf und soll schon betrachtet werden, inwieweit Schwarzstorch, Wildkatze und Co. auch durch das teils sehr starke Radfahrendenaufkommen im Deister gestört werden und es sind daraus entsprechende konstruktive Konsequenzen zu ziehen. Nach 20 Jahren MTB scheint es von denen ja aber schon noch Vorkommen im Deister zu geben. Und wie hier weiter hinten schon mal jemand schrieb, werden Holzhaufen vom Forst im Falle ohne Rücksicht auf inzwischen darin hausende Vögel auseinander gerissen. Die Radfahrer werden sie im Deister auf jeden Fall nicht mehr los und damit müssen die alten Säcke leben.





Roudy-Radler schrieb:


> Es sind leider nicht nur die Alten Waldschrate sondern auch deren Nachfolger.
> Der Pumptrack in Bad N. ist cool geworden und zieht jetzt sogar die Wennigser Kids an.
> Ein verhunzter Neubau des vor 2 Jahren in Wennigsen gebauten und eine perfekte Bahnanbindung machen Bad N. attraktiver.


Vielleicht hat ja eine(r) von Euch Lust einen Leserbrief zu verfassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (Gestern um 19:47)

Ich lese das Käseblatt nicht.


----------



## Muellbeutel (Gestern um 20:06)

pib schrieb:


> Es ist einfach mieser Journalismus wenn dort von Downhill in Zusammenhang mit einer Ausweitung des touristischen Angebots für Mountainbiker berichtet wird. Das führt in die Irre und schürt bewußt Konflikte und Streit. Downhill ist ein komplett eigener Sport und macht prozentual in der gesammten Bandbreite des Mtb Sports gefühlt 1% aus.


Lieber Downhill trails, als Downcountry gedöns. Anderswo sind dann Forstwege plötzlich als mtb Strecke kartografiert.
Wem soll denn im Lokalblatt die Feinheiten zwischen XC, Enduro, Allmountaln, trail, downhill, gravel etc erklären. Dafür gibt es hoch profilierte mtb Rad Journalisteninnen.


----------

